# *** Pennsylvania Hunting Thread - 2015-2016 ***



## nicko

Since licenses went on sale last week, it's time to start talking about the 2015-2016 season. 

- how are acorn crops shaping up?
- how is antler growth looking?
- any new properties you'll be hunting?

I achieved one of my long-standing goals last year which was to take a deer in the post-Christmas season with the bow. It just so happened to be my first deer in 2+ years with a bow which made the success even sweeter. My next goal is to take a deer on public land. I have had my chances in the past 5 years and just screwed up but I hope to change that. The next goal is if I still have my buck tag to fill it in the post-Christmas season.

Looking forward to the upcoming season. Just over 3 months away here in SE Pennsylvania.


----------



## Charman03

Just hung a camera today. Good bit of sign around. Also got some fruit trees I planted.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Should be interesting this year with the 5c , 5d boundaries. I am actually gonna mail out for a 5c tag this year, I usually just go and get them from courthouse. I had a HVAC guy do some work on my AC last week, he gave me a invite to hunt his property, said it's not uncommon to have 20 doe in his yard each night. Come on Sept.


----------



## Hey Abbott

The season cannot start soon enough. Here in 2g we have excellent apple crop and my pear trees look great. Oak trees seem to be following suit. Working on a 30 acre property hopefully I get access to.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Im ready for the season to start already. My soybean plot is coming up great and im getting lots of pictures of bucks.


----------



## tyepsu

This year my thinking is, less is more. Rather than trying to hunt every property I have permission to hunt ( about 10 properties totaling 1,500 to 2,000 acres), I am going to strictly focus on 4 properties. 3 of the properties have consistently shown the least amount of pressure and the best bucks over the last 4 years. The other property I just gained permission to this year and sits directly across the road from my house. 

With an 8 to 5 type work schedule, that property will be easiest for me to jump in a stand in the evenings after work. I have 1 camera over there and next time I check one of those other 3 properties I am pulling 1 of the 2 cameras and moving it to this property across the road. The property is a ravine with ridges that run on both sides of the ravine. I am just trying to decide which ridge to hang a stand. My time in the stand is going to be limited this year due to starting a new job last month and heading to Illinois the first week of November. I typically buy 3 doe tags in PA, but this year I think I might only get 1. 

While trail cameras are great tools for scouting and a bit addictive, they can also backfire IMO. I believe the past few years I have checked cameras too often (every 2 to 3 weeks) during the summer and the result has been limited sightings of mature bucks during daylight hours. This year all my cameras had fresh batteries at the end of turkey season and my plan is to only check them twice before season. Once in the next 2 weeks and then around the first to middle of August. I just feel the mature bucks in the past few years knew I was in there checking cameras and as a result their movement was almost all in the middle of the night.


----------



## Lcavok99

The antler growth seems somewhat behind so far.


----------



## dougell

We had a very bad freeze a few weeks ago so the state of the acorn crop is up in the air at this point.


----------



## King

Haven't checked my cameras in a month and a half. Will hopefully be getting out to the two farms I hunt this weekend for Father's Day with the kids. Messed around with my Summit Viper yesterday by removing the zip ties holding on the arm rests and used paracord to hold them in place which work and look a lot nicer. Have my LW Alpha hung in a great spot on a dairy farm I have permission to hunt. I have a ladder stand I need to hang there in the coming month. All my cameras are out. The Prime Ion is finally sighted in and smoking. Can't wait for the season in 5C to begin on September 19th!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good day to be out today...except those damn ticks....took a short walk this morning at daybreak, before heading into the office - spotted 11 deer, including one I am hoping was the focus of much of my attention last year. My coveralls, hat, and boots were liberally treated with Sawyers still had a few of those buggers on my pant legs..now they were falling off but still - I hate those damn things....

Joe


----------



## KMiha

I'm looking forward to hunting this farm a certain farm this year. It's great habitat for deer, we call it "the swamp." It has a pond, some very very thick woods for bedding areas, so thick that even in January when all the green is gone you still can't see more than 10 yards in, and a large field that will have soy beans planted this year. About three or four years ago the place was over loaded with hunters, who hung stands everywhere, in their bedding area, and would push it out during gun season and shoot whatever they pleased and just treated the property with no respect. My dad and I literally stopped hunting the place. The farmer eventually gave my dad the sole right to manage the deer hunting, who hunts there, and who doesn't. Last year was the first year, in a couple years, that we saw some good deer numbers in there, at one point I had about 15 does walk by me. There was also two 8 points in the 130's taken there last season. There's at least three more bucks in there that we got on camera late season who will definitely shooters.


----------



## pope125

Was wondering why guys check antler growth this time of year ? Why even go into spots to check cameras in June .


----------



## King

pope125 said:


> Was wondering why guys check antler growth this time of year ? Why even go into spots to check cameras in June .


Because it's a lot of fun to do with my kids. My kids thoroughly enjoy it. We do it once every month or so. The bucks should have several inches of growth so far. So why not?


----------



## black_chill

pope125 said:


> Was wondering why guys check antler growth this time of year ? Why even go into spots to check cameras in June .



Honestly, that is what got me hooked on hunting. I have been looking into what I can do to make my property more attractive to deer and how I can help the herd get bigger with food plots, fruit / oak trees, and minerals all as a result of watching the deer growth from Memorial day weekend on. Additionally, I have also bought two books on hunting whitetails more effectively, and have spent more times than I would like to admit thinking about better camera and stand locations.

Cant wait to get out in the field the weekend of July 4th to check on where they are compared to last year.


----------



## yetihunter1

Just got access to my first private land spot....wont be the only one on it but still was exciting. Also found a spot thats 300 acres of public land that i think i can get in deep enough to avoid most hunters....should be interesting. Will be putting boots on the ground this weekend to start scouting these places out.


----------



## Viper69

No cameras for me till at least mid to late July. I like to wait and see the antlers near complete. License bought on the first day available. These ticks do really stink. They are everywhere. Shooting bow everyday. Im sure summer will go fast as usual and it will be killin time.


----------



## pope125

King said:


> Because it's a lot of fun to do with my kids. My kids thoroughly enjoy it. We do it once every month or so. The bucks should have several inches of growth so far. So why not?


You have kids i don't , I look at things a little different I guess. I only check my cards on rainy days . You can barely tell what a buck is or will be yet. All you are doing right know is educating the bucks as to where your camera set ups are located . You are also pushing deer around your farms on your visits and making them re-think there decision to spend their summer vacation on your property . Why not wait to mid-July before getting serious about your cameras . By then your bucks will be in the advanced stages of development and ready to show you who they are. The key to this time of year is to just let the deer get comfortable. They are on your farm for a reason right know and will likely spend the rest of the summer there. If you put to much pressure on a mature buck right know he will most likely relocate somewhere else.


----------



## dougell

I do very little this time of year except shoot.In this part of Pa,food sources and deer patterns change very rapidly as fall approaches and then it will change several more times throughout the season.


----------



## Billy H

Looking forward to the season. My plans include no doe kills which will be easy to attain. I also plan to limit my stand time early in the season, then hunt hard in November. As usual I'll do my best to hold out for a mature buck. Last season I found the Pa. Hunting thread most enjoyable while in and out of the stand. So I will be tuning in during the hunt.


----------



## NEDYARB

Well said Pope 125. Pressure of any kind at any time of year educates deer, period. When I first got cameras I was checking them constantly, and without proper scent control. Bad move.know I wait till July to put them out. Only check them periodically, and try to do it in the middle of the day. Also , I put them in areas that are easy in and out , without alerting deer.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

i lost my best spot due to the owner moving, so i'm not really motivated for the season yet. i may be looking into hunting MD this year.


----------



## Billy H

Oneshot that sucks about your spot. Still time to approach the new owner. 

Cameras,,, June, July , eh whats the diff.


----------



## Viper69

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> i lost my best spot due to the owner moving, so i'm not really motivated for the season yet. i may be looking into hunting MD this year.


I lost my best spot for this year as well. Owner didn't get a buck in rifle and felt I scared the deer away from the area during archery. Oh well gotta move on.


----------



## Mathias

pope, saw you at the Wa-Wa.


----------



## KMiha

We usually put our cameras out the first weekend of July. Depending on where they are placed, how easily accessible they are, and how often they're being checked, I don't see a problem if people want to start putting them out earlier. I wouldn't be putting them too close to bedding areas or anywhere that I would have to walk through quite a bit of woods. But putting them in easily accessible areas and checking every three weeks I don't think would be a big deal.


----------



## black_chill

pope125 said:


> You have kids i don't , I look at things a little different I guess. I only check my cards on rainy days . You can barely tell what a buck is or will be yet. All you are doing right know is educating the bucks as to where your camera set ups are located . You are also pushing deer around your farms on your visits and making them re-think there decision to spend their summer vacation on your property . Why not wait to mid-July before getting serious about your cameras . By then your bucks will be in the advanced stages of development and ready to show you who they are. The key to this time of year is to just let the deer get comfortable. They are on your farm for a reason right know and will likely spend the rest of the summer there. If you put to much pressure on a mature buck right know he will most likely relocate somewhere else.


He said he does it once a month, which is about what I do, once every 4-6 weeks....trust me that wont scare a big buck away, especially if you are SMART about how you do it. 


I had the two largest bucks on my property on camera from Memorial day weekend til I pulled my cameras in early December.


----------



## nicko

I have stopped putting cameras out in the off season entirely. The property I hunt is privately owned but open to public use and I cannot afford to put cameras in locations where they can be easily found as they will be stolen or vandalized. That leaves me with the only other option which is putting them in tight cover and sensitive areas that might bump and educate the deer. I do miss the excitement of seeing what is on the SD cards but I enjoy the season more because it is all a mystery and I don't know what to expect and have no expectations going in. When I ran cameras in the off season, the bucks I had my eyes on as shooters never showed in-season which left me disappointed and not appreciating the deer I did see. 

I'll run cameras in-season but no longer will I do so in the spring and summer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I couldn't imagine not running cams, they have aided so much in helping to inventory resident deer and shape my planning. 

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I have one camera.Have had it for about 10 years used it once.im with Pope stay out everytime you bump anything that makes them that much smarter.im just anal about big bucks and could careless about seeing deer on cam,so i try not to educate them.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I have one camera.Have had it for about 10 years used it once.im with Pope stay out everytime you bump anything that makes them that much smarter.im just anal about big bucks and could careless about seeing deer on cam,so i try not to educate them.


I think its a different mentalily , killing two year olds and killing mature deer is a hole differant ball game .


----------



## PMcGee

I have my cameras up on the edges of fields right now so I'm not to worried about bumping deer. They're used to my brother being in the fields doing farm stuff. I'll hang one deeper in the woods and usually only check it when I'm in there hunting. You could definitely tell a good buck right now I have one on camera out to his ears already.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> I think its a different mentalily , killing two year olds and killing mature deer is a hole differant ball game .


I agree,thats why im so against baiting.guys say they never see big bucks coming to a cornpile.DUH....walk into your feeder all the time or dumping it on the ground,in and out of the woods that many times well heck ya your not gonna see a mature old buck.i take a walk around the property i hunt in January one time,and once in September and thats it.i stay out as much as possible.


----------



## 12-Ringer

You can't kill them if they are not there...if you run cams properly they can be a very valuable tool. There is no substitute for proper field scouting and cams can assist...I might not have a 200" on the wall, but I have plenty of 4+ year olds ranging from 90" (first buck) to 165". Every archery buck that I have harvested (11) - (shoulder, pedestal, or Euro mounts) has trail camera pictures to go along with it....

I certainly agree with every step into their habitat you are educating them to your presence, you just have to be smart about those steps:wink:

Joe


----------



## dougell

Running cameras right now will do very little in this part of Pa.It's fun to do but things will be different by the time fall rolls around.I've killed two bucks that I got pictures of in the summer and both were killed over 1.5 miles from where I got the pictures.


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> I think its a different mentalily , killing two year olds and killing mature deer is a hole differant ball game .


My dad puts his trail cameras out the first week of July and checks them every two weeks. He also has plenty of mature deer, and I mean plenty. Of course, you don't always get them on camera. Once the rut comes around, that buck you've been after could be 5 miles away, and some other stud you've never saw before may come walking by.


----------



## nicko

Anybody have pics of some early antler growth to share yet?


----------



## pope125

Whats the reason to even check a camera this time of year? Why even go pull a card in the middle of June? I put 10 cameras out 2 weeks ago and I won't even go back to pull them to like the middle of July maybe longer .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Whats the reason to even check a camera this time of year? Why even go pull a card in the middle of June? I put 10 cameras out 2 weeks ago and I won't even go back to pull them to like the middle of July maybe longer .


Curiosity? It's fun?


----------



## TRex18

Cameras are fun to check....bear...yotes....turkeys....etc etc....give me and idea whats around......Also....

My cameras I run in 2D ...Armstrong Co....I can run all year.....deer are used to human interaction....4wheelers....farmers....trail walkers....etc etc.....
My cameras I run in 2F.....Elk...Upper Jefferson....ANF.....I run Sept one time in...sit for a month...one time out....very careful with them........that's it....those deer/bucks... are different...


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Whats the reason to even check a camera this time of year? Why even go pull a card in the middle of June? I put 10 cameras out 2 weeks ago and I won't even go back to pull them to like the middle of July maybe longer .


Because I enjoy being in the woods and love the nature part of it. I'm not in this for a large set of antlers only. While that is my ultimate goal, there are a lot of things to enjoy along the course of the journey. And if enjoying that journey means I don't realize the ultimate goal, I'm ok with that. Knowing that I found this guy at this moment was fun.


----------



## King

pope125 said:


> Whats the reason to even check a camera this time of year? Why even go pull a card in the middle of June? I put 10 cameras out 2 weeks ago and I won't even go back to pull them to like the middle of July maybe longer .


Congrats. Outside of antler growth, what's the difference between checking them now compared to July? If you're going to educate the mature deer now, as you say, you're going to educate them just as much as when you check your cameras in July.


----------



## King

vonfoust said:


> Because I enjoy being in the woods and love the nature part of it. I'm not in this for a large set of antlers only. While that is my ultimate goal, there are a lot of things to enjoy along the course of the journey. And if enjoying that journey means I don't realize the ultimate goal, I'm ok with that. Knowing that I found this guy at this moment was fun.


Great post.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Because I enjoy being in the woods and love the nature part of it. I'm not in this for a large set of antlers only. While that is my ultimate goal, there are a lot of things to enjoy along the course of the journey. And if enjoying that journey means I don't realize the ultimate goal, I'm ok with that. Knowing that I found this guy at this moment was fun.
> View attachment 2346338


Exactly.I like running cameras but they do nothing for my success because the deer patterns change constantly in this type of habitat.I'm getting sick of the cameras themselves because everyone I've had has been prone to malfunction.


----------



## pope125

King said:


> Congrats. Outside of antler growth, what's the difference between checking them now compared to July? If you're going to educate the mature deer now, as you say, you're going to educate them just as much as when you check your cameras in July.


I don't need to pull a card in June and get excited you can't even get and idea whats he is even going to be that time of year . I check my cards twice in the summer in July and at the end of August . I treat my cameras like I HUNT. I never go in without rubber gloves and boots and only get my cards on rainy days . I care more about what a deer is like in August than June . i GOT NO DISIRE TO TROUNCE THRU MY GREAT SPOTS PUSHING DEER ALL OVER THE PLACE, MAKES NOT ONE BIT OF SENCE TO ME. The same things guys do with cameras they do with hunting stands they run all thru the woods over hunt stands and wonder why they never see a mature deer let alone kill one.


----------



## Billy H

Thats the thing. So I set them out in June and check them in a couple weeks. How am I educating them anymore than a guy that walks in to set cams in July? We are talking only one extra trip to the cams. I check every two to three weeks and have the same mature bucks on cam all summer long. Like others have said, placement is key.


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> Anybody have pics of some early antler growth to share yet?


just look pennsylvania trail camera thread. i started that back in april lot of deer , bear pics from me there


----------



## black_chill

I will have some pictures in two weeks.

@ pope, you are wrong. I saw a deer in person two days in a row on Memorial Day weekend last year and even got a video of him walking right under my tree. He was 4 or 5" long then and ended up being the second biggest buck on my property and was done growing at the end of July or early August. The biggest buck started growing later, but you could tell he was going to be big (for our area) in mid June.










I will post a picture of him from May through late November later... he was there from the time I put my cameras up through a few days before I took it down. Did he get smarter during the season, yes, but he was still there and went past my cameras still pretty regularly. 

The biggest buck was by my cameras all the time, I thought for sure I had him pinpointed and thought for sure he would slip up during the rut. He actually did screw up twice, but we weren't able to capitalize or even get shots off at him. Hoping they both made it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Camtrapping is an art in of itself....it is a growing hobby for many reasons...just 10-years ago they were primarily thought of as scouting tools for hunters...today they are built and designed for a multitude of purposes. Like Doug I became frustrated with cams long before they were the rage, more along the lines when folks were saying, "what the heck are these kids doing these days". Those frustrations that I experienced both with product failure and customer service are what led me to start designing my own...I run cams all year long for a variety reasons. I will admit herd evaluation is always at the core as I am attempting to identify the resident herd on the property. Sure doesn't mean buck on the range in July will be there in October, but knowing they are there...somewhere....helps me Keep My Eyes on the Prize. If the best buck on film is a 125" 8 and he walks by on opening morning at 15 yards, my season will likely be over quickly. However, if I get a few bigger, than he gets a pass....

I have met a lot if intense camtrappers, short of my buddy in KS and my own father, I do not know anyone more obsessed than I am....my buddy in KS has 24+ cams covering his 500 acre farm, my Pop has over 20 covering his 500 acre lease and 40 acre property. I can't even count how many I own. I know at this very moment, most of my fleet is in for touch-up maintenance, but I still have 6 out on 30 acre property and another 3 on a smaller 15 acre parcel.

Camtrapping is and has been a family affair and it has brought a lot of happy moments in outdoors for me and my family....and has also directly impacted my success with regard to harvesting mature buck....


Joe


----------



## dougell

I never had more than 2 or 3 out at a time because they always went belly up eventually.I went through about 5 or 6 Bushnell trophy cams.When they worked,they worked well but they always bit the dust.I send it in and they'd send me a new one but the same thing would happen.Eventually a bear would destroy it and that's not covered under warranty lol.Knock on wood but I've never had one stolen and they're all out on public land or land open to anyone.


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> I don't need to pull a card in June and get excited you can't even get and idea whats he is even going to be that time of year . I check my cards twice in the summer in July and at the end of August . I treat my cameras like I HUNT. I never go in without rubber gloves and boots and only get my cards on rainy days . I care more about what a deer is like in August than June . i GOT NO DISIRE TO TROUNCE THRU MY GREAT SPOTS PUSHING DEER ALL OVER THE PLACE, MAKES NOT ONE BIT OF SENCE TO ME. The same things guys do with cameras they do with hunting stands they run all thru the woods over hunt stands and wonder why they never see a mature deer let alone kill one.


This really isn't meant to argue with you. You do it your way and I'm not trying to influence that. But I made up my mind long ago that I wasn't restricting what I want to do on our place just to try not to scare one 'mythical' buck that may or may not be using my property to begin with. My son likes camping and running cameras at our place. I spend 9 other months of the year with him and my daughter at our place. I'm not giving up those moments on the off chance that I 'may' (or may not) scare some buck into using someone else's place. 
It's fun chasing big bucks, but there's also more to life.


----------



## King

pope125 said:


> I don't need to pull a card in June and get excited you can't even get and idea whats he is even going to be that time of year . I check my cards twice in the summer in July and at the end of August . I treat my cameras like I HUNT. I never go in without rubber gloves and boots and only get my cards on rainy days . I care more about what a deer is like in August than June . i GOT NO DISIRE TO TROUNCE THRU MY GREAT SPOTS PUSHING DEER ALL OVER THE PLACE, MAKES NOT ONE BIT OF SENCE TO ME. The same things guys do with cameras they do with hunting stands they run all thru the woods over hunt stands and wonder why they never see a mature deer let alone kill one.


You're assuming an awful lot. I'm more interested, at this time in my life, in having fun and creating memorable experiences with my 3 boys. I take the necessary precautions to disturb as little as possible while checking cameras. However, I don't run cameras to strictly scout for deer. I've gotten a multitude of animals on camera and that's why I run cameras. Have you ever seen bears mating? Probably not. If I didn't run cameras year round, I wouldn't have either. I got a 620lb (shot later in the fall) mating a sow over a 2 week period. So if I wouldn't have had my cameras out in June, I never would have gotten them on camera. Am I worried about spooking mature deer? Maybe a little bit. But that's not going to stop me from getting pictures and videos of other animals and having fun with my kids. We love being in the outdoors, period.


----------



## KMiha

Guys, don't you know that pope's way is the only and best way to hunt mature deer? I mean really, if we all want to get a shot at mature deer we should do it pope's way. He is by far the best PA hunter around. In fact, pope's methods are so perfect, that they're infallible!!! We should stop doing everything that has been successful for us, ignore anything that our parents or our buddies have experienced or taught us, and do it pope's way if we really want to harvest mature deer. Let's face it guys, there's only one way of doing things, and that's pope's way!!


----------



## Billy H

No need to bust on pope ,the man can flat out hunt and has the trophys to prove it. We may not always agree but I have respect for the guy.


----------



## yetihunter1

I want to start running cameras this year. Just got access to my first parcel of private land and feel they are a great tool and time effective (better than me sitting in an observation stand for hours on end). I will probably leave them out all year because the more you learn (see) about deer, the better you can approach each hunt. Plus i just like looking at pictures. 

Little nervous this year about some of my doe only properties this year though, they have all been moved to 5D and im worried the smaller allocation of tags will limit if I get even one. I normally go for them OTC because the 3B doe tags sell out faster. Anyone else worried about that?


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> No need to bust on pope ,the man can flat out hunt and has the trophys to prove it. We may not always agree but I have respect for the guy.


Thanks Bill!! I do things my way u can agree or not , there the things that work for me. Bottom line I run cameras to get a big mature shooter on camera , then plan and approach to kill him.


----------



## dougell

It all depends on what you want to get out of the entire experience.Some guys want big bucks,some want meat and some just want the experience.At this point in my life,it's all about making sure my son has a good experience year round and that he just get's it and has an appreciation for just being out there.Playing with some cameras in the off season is a good way to accomplish that.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> No need to bust on pope ,the man can flat out hunt and has the trophys to prove it. We may not always agree but I have respect for the guy.


This.


----------



## King

pope125 said:


> Thanks Bill!! I do things my way u can agree or not , there the things that work for me. Bottom line I run cameras to get a big mature shooter on camera , then plan and approach to kill him.


I get your reasoning. I really do. It obviously works for you and that's great. However, not everyone is looking to strictly harvest the biggest deer in a particular area. In this time of my life, it's about experiences with my kids and not holding out setting foot on the property because I may or may not spook a mature deer. Maybe when my kids grow up, move out and I'm back to hunting on my own I may feel differently. But honestly, I don't see how checking cameras in June and once a month there after will alter a mature bucks area compared to you putting out cameras in July and checking them once a month there after as well. The only difference between you and I is 1 month and 1 trek to the cameras.


----------



## skezskoz

Is this really how we want to start the season, bickering about camera strategies?? Who cares! 

Moving to Montgomery County this year so I'm looking for new spots, anyone hunt Evansburg State Park?


----------



## King

In addition, I have 2 local properties to hunt. One of those properties I hunt is a horse farm that's incredibly small but is used as a travel corridor to and from bedding. Some of us aren't blessed to be able to hunt large tracts of private land with the ability to have multiple sets. Overhunting a stand can surely be the difference between harvesting a mature buck or not. Many of us just don't have a choice.


----------



## pope125

skezskoz said:


> Is this really how we want to start the season, bickering about camera strategies?? Who cares!
> 
> Moving to Montgomery County this year so I'm looking for new spots, anyone hunt Evansburg State Park?


My parents live close to there not sure about the deer herd , but can tell you this you better like dealing with people that place gets pounded . . As far as new spots they are out they , but can tell you from past experience they are very hard to come by . GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## TauntoHawk

skezskoz said:


> Is this really how we want to start the season, bickering about camera strategies?? Who cares!
> 
> Moving to Montgomery County this year so I'm looking for new spots, anyone hunt Evansburg State Park?


Serious I come to check in and see what all my fellow PA guys are all up to and they are fighting over summer trail cams.. Lol

I have no cams out, no stands hung, haven't even shot my bow since last year... recovering from a fractured wrist 

I'll be hunting Baltimore County, MD on a small lease with my father and all over Greene County NY like always.. I'll toss in a little PA local and upstate whenever I get a chance between those two places but it will rank 3rd on my priority list.


----------



## King

I don't see it as fighting. More strategic discussion. :wink:


----------



## nicko

Oh come on now. Did any of you really think we could have a PA hunting thread and not have any arguing?


----------



## 12-Ringer

skezskoz said:


> Is this really how we want to start the season, bickering about camera strategies?? Who cares!
> 
> Moving to Montgomery County this year so I'm looking for new spots, anyone hunt Evansburg State Park?


Some good deer in there....PM if you need some ideas.

Joe


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Oh come on now. Did any of you really think we could have a PA hunting thread and not have any arguing?



Thats what happens when you get 400,000 thousand archery hunters in Pa .


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Some good deer in there....PM if you need some ideas.
> 
> Joe


Really I grew up around there never herd that. What are they taking out of there? 
LOL, MIGHT HAVE TO START HUNTING THERE.


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> No need to bust on pope ,the man can flat out hunt and has the trophys to prove it. We may not always agree but I have respect for the guy.


Just thought his posts were a little condescending, that's all. That's a problem with text and the Internet, no facial expressions or tone of voice to interpret. I was probably a little out of line, and I apologize to pope.


----------



## Mathias

I set a camera today. Bought a couple of the cheap Trace cams wanted to try one. Put it nowhere near our stands. 
Amazed at the number of berries ripe and lots more to come. Had a healthy snack while out!


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Oh come on now. Did any of you really think we could have a PA hunting thread and not have any arguing?


Never happen. Isn't there a whole thread on PA bickering? I'm pretty sure at one point, PA hunters bickering and OB were the only topics on AT:teeth:


----------



## NEDYARB

I look forward to this season.There are always big bucks around.Problem is, there are also a whole lot of hunters around.I hunt all private property,but it still is very tough.Properties are small enough that the deer feel the insane hunting pressure on all the property around me.Seems like last year was the worst ever.I hunt in 2B and every year we get a new group of hunters that think there are big bucs everywhere here.I see them on the farms around me.Starts in pre season.They put out cameras and corn.Check them constantly.Hang stands because they get pics of some nice deer.Hunt said pieces of property way to much and wonder why they stop seeing deer.They usually last a year or two max.Next year a new group moves in and the process starts all over.I don't begrudge anyone hunting legally.It just sometimes gets frustrating.The hunting isn't bad,but man could it be good.Add in the never ending gun season here and it can get tough.Sometimes I long for the big woods.At least up north you can go in deep and leave most people behind.I try to do everything I can to keep pressure off the deer I hunt and always have opportunities at bucks.I am learning that any buck that makes it to 3.5 here is one smart SOB.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Really I grew up around there never herd that. What are they taking out of there?
> LOL, MIGHT HAVE TO START HUNTING THERE.


A couple guys from work hunt Evansburg a good bit. One shot a real nice ten about seven years ago. Other then that one they haven't had much to talk about. Nice little park for sure. 

He might be better off at Nockamixon. I have seen some absolute monsters over there while night fishing the lake.


----------



## pope125

Bill, Can you hunt Nockamixon ?


----------



## nicko

I have a few state game lands and state parks near me and the closest SGL is completely flat and requires no effort to walk it. As a result, it gets hit pretty hard starting with dove season into early pheasant. If you go there during the brief respite at the beginning of October when dove ends and before youth pheasant starts, it is your best chance at success. Another local SGL is more hilly and that part I hit sees very little pressure. I have yet to see another hunter on it during the early season and early part of the regular season the past 2 years. 

Public hunting even in 5C can be productive if you do your homework.


----------



## Bgargasz

Hey guys. I am a born and raised PA hunter. I've started a webpage/blog. I'd love some more subscriptions and support over on my facebook page too! Bows and Beards.

www.bowsandbeards.com


I also have lost my best spot this year. They will be logging the area starting in September... I've gained permission on a few new farms, but starting over is overwhelming for sure...


----------



## jacobh

Haha Pa never fails to make me laugh. This is why no rules will ever help Pa because no matter what anyone suggests or implements people will argue tooth and nail regardless whether it's worth fighting over lol!!! I have one can out checked it and only 1 doe. Been out for another 2 weeks without checking so hoping to get there this week and hoping my luck changed. Anyways keep arguing guys if not Im gonna think something's wrong


----------



## Billy H

I dont see it as arguing. I see it as just different points of view. I have seen some nasty threads here but this one is civil.


----------



## jg420

Killing deer in PA is a joke. I stopped shooting bucks at home { Evansburgh Park] cause it looked like I killed the same 8 PT 5 yrs in a row. I now only shoot doe inn Montco, and save my buck tag for camp, which is 3B. The last 3 bucks I have killed at camp are absolute hogs!


----------



## PAbigbear

I'm sure glad I'm not stuck hunting private land. I'll run my cams all summer and if I bump a deer he'll still be on "my land.". Glad I don't have the problems some of you have.


----------



## PAbigbear

jg420 said:


> Killing deer in PA is a joke. I stopped shooting bucks at home { Evansburgh Park] cause it looked like I killed the same 8 PT 5 yrs in a row. I now only shoot doe inn Montco, and save my buck tag for camp, which is 3B. The last 3 bucks I have killed at camp are absolute hogs!


Is 3B in a PA?


----------



## pope125

jg420 said:


> Killing deer in PA is a joke. I stopped shooting bucks at home { Evansburgh Park] cause it looked like I killed the same 8 PT 5 yrs in a row. I now only shoot doe inn Montco, and save my buck tag for camp, which is 3B. The last 3 bucks I have killed at camp are absolute hogs!


Post up some pictures.


----------



## jacobh

It's not really arguing it's too many people worried more about others then themselves. Pa is notorious for people concerned more about others and what others are doing instead of just hunting and having fun



QUOTE=Billy H;1073964010]I dont see it as arguing. I see it as just different points of view. I have seen some nasty threads here but this one is civil.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rmm60985

pope125 said:


> I don't need to pull a card in June and get excited you can't even get and idea whats he is even going to be that time of year . I check my cards twice in the summer in July and at the end of August . I treat my cameras like I HUNT. I never go in without rubber gloves and boots and only get my cards on rainy days . I care more about what a deer is like in August than June . i GOT NO DISIRE TO TROUNCE THRU MY GREAT SPOTS PUSHING DEER ALL OVER THE PLACE, MAKES NOT ONE BIT OF SENCE TO ME. The same things guys do with cameras they do with hunting stands they run all thru the woods over hunt stands and wonder why they never see a mature deer let alone kill one.


I respectfully disagree about not being able to tell what something is going to be this time of the year. I saw a buck last week that had brows that were already 6-8 inches and main beams that were out to his ears. It was over 150 yards away and I didnt have the means to take a good picture, but I'm going to try at some point.


----------



## jacobh

My cams are simy out to see deer!! Does bucks dawns I really don't care I love to see deer!!!!


----------



## pope125

Guys I have be going thru a bunch of my hunting stuff and came across a few things I like to just give away . Sorta posting here cause I live in Montgomery Co and just want to get into a ton of money shipping or you can just pick it up . 

1. Camo duffle bag , handles and shoulder strap . Like 30 inches long by 16in high .
2. Scent Blocker suit think a wore it one time . Realtree AP , Pants are Large, Jacket is XL. Also suit has Rain Blocker in it. 
3. Dozen of Easton X7 Cosmic Eclipse 2512 , still in wrapper never used. 
4. 1/2 Easton XX75 Superlite 2514. New never used 
5. Dozen Easton XX75 superlite 2013. New never used


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Pope I sent a pm. Interested in the suit.


----------



## Billy H

Back to the original topic. I am finally seeing fawns. I have noticed it seems that almost all I am seeing so far are singles. Only saw one set of twins so far. This is in northern montco/ berks.


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> Back to the original topic. I am finally seeing fawns. I have noticed it seems that almost all I am seeing so far are singles. Only saw one set of twins so far. This is in northern montco/ berks.


I have also only come across one pair of twins. All the rest have been solo.


----------



## jg420

3B- Bradford county, = BIG BUCKS!!


----------



## jg420

We have also killed some Cruisers in Sullivan also.


----------



## jg420

PAbigbear said:


> Is 3B in a PA?


No its in California!


----------



## pope125

Well after two years of working on this plot from cutting down trees , grinding stumps, picking rocks out of soil, liming and fertilizing , I pull up the driveway last night and have deer in the food plot. It was nice to see after all the hard work!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> Well after two years of working on this plot from cutting down trees , grinding stumps, picking rocks out of soil, liming and fertilizing , I pull up the driveway last night and have deer in the food plot. It was nice to see after all the hard work!!


It is a rewarding feeling isn't it? Post up some pics of the plot....


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> Well after two years of working on this plot from cutting down trees , grinding stumps, picking rocks out of soil, liming and fertilizing , I pull up the driveway last night and have deer in the food plot. It was nice to see after all the hard work!!


If you build it, they will come!! Congrats


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> It is a rewarding feeling isn't it? Post up some pics of the plot....


Its not a very big plot , and I didn't even put it in to hunt over but its in the woods right to the left of my house and the deer always seem to bed between my house and my neighbors house.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Bob.


----------



## rambofirstblood

I have to say I was surprised to get a good look at a nice buck more than a week ago at 4:30 am.
approximately 125" 9 point 
He must of started early.


----------



## Matt Musto

Hello Everyone. Took my winter-spring AT break. Ready to get into some PA topic internet scuffles lol. Can't believe no one is talking about the new season changes for 2B, 5C & 5D. Maybe I missed it somewhere? We can now kill a buck with a bow on September 19th straight through until the 28th of November. That is huge news. Looks like Sunday hunting is making some serious headway as well out in Harrisburg. Looking forward to possibly tagging out while the beans are still green or when the rut is in full gear. No camera out yet maybe next week.


----------



## vonfoust

Matt Musto said:


> Hello Everyone. Took my winter-spring AT break. Ready to get into some PA topic internet scuffles lol. Can't believe no one is talking about the new season changes for 2B, 5C & 5D. Maybe I missed it somewhere? We can now kill a buck with a bow on September 19th straight through until the 28th of November. That is huge news. *Looks like Sunday hunting is making some serious headway as well out in Harrisburg*. Looking forward to possibly tagging out while the beans are still green or when the rut is in full gear. No camera out yet maybe next week.


Sunday hunting? Can you post a link to any information? I had given up.


----------



## tyepsu

Do a quick google search for Pennsylvania Sunday hunting and you will see numerous website with the legislative information. It sounds like this time it has more traction than ever before. The NRA is the lead sponsor of the bill, along with both a Democrat and Republican that introduced the bill. I doubt anything would take effect this year, but I hope by 2016, PA comes into the modern century and allows Sunday hunting. I also hope all those opposed stay out of the woods once it is passed or they will just show how hypocritical they really are. Let landowners, not the government, decide when they will allow hunters on their property. I stopped last weekend ,before heading up into the woods to check a camera, and spoke with the landowner of one of the properties I hunt. We discussed the Sunday hunting a bit and he reassured me that if it passes, I am more than welcome to continue hunting his property, including Sundays. I don't buy this nonsense that if Sunday hunting is passed, all private landowners are going to suddenly post their land. If that pushes them over the edge, it sure sounds to me that they were not thrilled with hunters on their land in the first place. 

This year I am trying to check cameras less often, as not to educate the big bucks more than necessary. I checked my first 3 last weekend for the first time since turkey season and going to check the remainder this weekend. Then, I plan on staying out of all my spots until mid to late August and check all my cameras 1 more time before season. I am also going to hang one stand tomorrow. With going to Illinois from October 30th through November 7th this year, I am really limited to 5 Saturdays and evenings after work. One thing I am still trying to decide is for the first few Saturdays, if I should only hunt afternoons? What are the pros and cons, in others opinions, to hunting both mornings and afternoons, or only afternoons prior to the pre-rut? I really look forward to getting out to hunt, but at the same time I am focused on killing a mature buck, so I try to hunt smarter and give myself the best chance of being successful.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

10 more days till doe license sales begin!


----------



## KMiha

Tyepsu, I hunt both mornings and afternoons, but always in different spots. For morning hunts, I hunt areas that I know deer travel to get to their bedding areas. In my experience, those older mature bucks don't move much during the day pre-rut. In my opinion, to try and get after a mature deer in the morning pre-rut, make attempts to find their bedding areas, feeding areas and travel routes, and set up along one of those travel routes and try and get them early in the morning as they're heading back to their bedding area. Of course, if it were that easy, we'd all be shooting 4.5-5.5 year old bucks every year. Just my experience and opinion.


----------



## NEDYARB

Matt Musto said:


> Hello Everyone. Took my winter-spring AT break. Ready to get into some PA topic internet scuffles lol. Can't believe no one is talking about the new season changes for 2B, 5C & 5D. Maybe I missed it somewhere? We can now kill a buck with a bow on September 19th straight through until the 28th of November. That is huge news. Looks like Sunday hunting is making some serious headway as well out in Harrisburg. Looking forward to possibly tagging out while the beans are still green or when the rut is in full gear. No camera out yet maybe next week.


I agree. Very surprised not more talk about the season changes. I love the opportunity but worry about the new wave of hunters trying to take advantage of the early opener. Finally I can hunt all the way through the season without a bunch of breaks. Unfortunately I only have two weeks of vacation for archery hunting. I wish I was retired like my father.5 months of archery season. Awesome.


----------



## treestandnappin

Can't believe I haven't seen this until now. Can't believe I just read it all...


----------



## Matt Musto

tyepsu said:


> Do a quick google search for Pennsylvania Sunday hunting and you will see numerous website with the legislative information. It sounds like this time it has more traction than ever before. The NRA is the lead sponsor of the bill, along with both a Democrat and Republican that introduced the bill. I doubt anything would take effect this year, but I hope by 2016, PA comes into the modern century and allows Sunday hunting. I also hope all those opposed stay out of the woods once it is passed or they will just show how hypocritical they really are. Let landowners, not the government, decide when they will allow hunters on their property. I stopped last weekend ,before heading up into the woods to check a camera, and spoke with the landowner of one of the properties I hunt. We discussed the Sunday hunting a bit and he reassured me that if it passes, I am more than welcome to continue hunting his property, including Sundays. I don't buy this nonsense that if Sunday hunting is passed, all private landowners are going to suddenly post their land. If that pushes them over the edge, it sure sounds to me that they were not thrilled with hunters on their land in the first place.
> 
> This year I am trying to check cameras less often, as not to educate the big bucks more than necessary. I checked my first 3 last weekend for the first time since turkey season and going to check the remainder this weekend. Then, I plan on staying out of all my spots until mid to late August and check all my cameras 1 more time before season. I am also going to hang one stand tomorrow. With going to Illinois from October 30th through November 7th this year, I am really limited to 5 Saturdays and evenings after work. One thing I am still trying to decide is for the first few Saturdays, if I should only hunt afternoons? What are the pros and cons, in others opinions, to hunting both mornings and afternoons, or only afternoons prior to the pre-rut? I really look forward to getting out to hunt, but at the same time I am focused on killing a mature buck, so I try to hunt smarter and give myself the best chance of being successful.


I only had luck one time hunting early season mornings. I was having good action on a camera of deer heading back to a suspected bedding area right at daybreak. Three bucks were using the area a few times a week leading up to opening day. One was a mature 4 year old I would have liked to tag the other two were younger. I typically, almost never, hunt in mornings before Halloween, I figured I would give it a shot if the wind was right. The wind was perfect for opening morning so I got to my setup on the ground well before dark. A little later than my cameras indicated one of the younger deer, a 80" 8 pointer, walked by me at 6 yards. If it was the 4 year old I would have tagged out the earliest ever in my hunting career. I tried one more morning after that but didn't see a deer. I will try again if an opportunity arises but I prefer to hunt evenings in the early season.


----------



## Mathias

I'm hoping to stick a coyote here in 5C this year. I stopped by a large property i hunt the other day. Historically it's been a great Spring gobbler location, this year was horrible. 
The homeowner told me she has been seeing a pair of mature coyotes almost daily in the yard area.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> Tyepsu, I hunt both mornings and afternoons, but always in different spots. For morning hunts, I hunt areas that I know deer travel to get to their bedding areas. In my experience, those older mature bucks don't move much during the day pre-rut. In my opinion, to try and get after a mature deer in the morning pre-rut, make attempts to find their bedding areas, feeding areas and travel routes, and set up along one of those travel routes and try and get them early in the morning as they're heading back to their bedding area. Of course, if it were that easy, we'd all be shooting 4.5-5.5 year old bucks every year. Just my experience and opinion.


That use to be my theory too....opening day a few years back...



I've learned not to overthink things and trust the amount of scouting that I put in and the data that is collected. I knew these two were still paling around together in the area. I new those two white oaks were hot and the deer were hitting them hard. An all day sit on opening day is a bit of unheard of in these parts, would likely yield 12+ hours on stand. Made the 1-mile hike in under the cover am darkness, stuck it out until 11...hiked out for lunch and the heat and a wandering mind going through much of what you wrote above helped change my mind....should have trusted my homework.

The buck in the back was taken a few days later, 132" 11-point.
The buck in the foreground was passed on and taken two years later at 147" 11-point. I am thinking they were brothers.

Joe


----------



## KMiha

*

I've learned not to overthink things and trust the amount of scouting that I put in and the data that is collected.
*
Joe[/QUOTE]

Most definitely. I would only hunt mornings, and suggest hunting mornings, in the early season if I knew the deer were using the area in the mornings as a travel route. If the scouting says otherwise, no use to put unnecessary pressure in the area.


----------



## pope125

Boy I just looked and noticed that the area I hunted in Blue Bell used to be 5C know it is 5B .


----------



## jacobh

Yea Pope 5c shrunk a lot more then some think. Route 113 is the new line!!! I hunt VF mountain use to be 5c is now 5d


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Yea Pope 5c shrunk a lot more then some think. Route 113 is the new line!!! I hunt VF mountain use to be 5c is now 5d


Funny I have a friend thats hunts up there also .


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Boy I just looked and noticed that the area I hunted in Blue Bell used to be 5C know it is 5B .


Sorry meant to say 5D not 5B .


----------



## jacobh

Use to be great but the sniper really thinned em out



QUOTE=pope125;1074758002]Funny I have a friend thats hunts up there also .[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Use to be great but the sniper really thinned em out
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=pope125;1074758002]Funny I have a friend thats hunts up there also .


[/QUOTE]

I grew up not far from there and used to spend a lot of time over there in my teen years driving around glassing then at night spotlighting . There used to be some awesome bucks in there! My friend used to kill a bunch of doe off of the mountain then they went in there and killed all the deer and he struggles to even see deer know .


----------



## jacobh

Yep I didn't want to say that because people claim that's my reputation but that's the truth Pope. It's gotten bad up there too. I believe they still have that sniper in there without the public knowing. A homeowner told me they had another kill this past yr that not many knew about


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Yep I didn't want to say that because people claim that's my reputation but that's the truth Pope. It's gotten bad up there too. I believe they still have that sniper in there without the public knowing. A homeowner told me they had another kill this past yr that not many knew about


Valley Forge was heavily overpopulated with deer for years. It was nothing to drive through VF National Park and see 30-50 deer in the 10 minutes it took to drive through. Deer within 20 yards of the road in broad daylight, deer simply watching people walk or jog or bike past within 50 yards and not run. Herds piling out of the timber in the evenings. Now you rarely even see a deer when you drive through the park which butts right up next to VF Mountain. They really mowed the deer down in that area.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Valley Forge was heavily overpopulated with deer for years. It was nothing to drive through VF National Park and see 30-50 deer in the 10 minutes it took to drive through. Deer within 20 yards of the road in broad daylight, deer simply watching people walk or jog or bike past within 50 yards and not run. Herds piling out of the timber in the evenings. Now you rarely even see a deer when you drive through the park which butts right up next to VF Mountain. They really mowed the deer down in that area.


too bad they simply didn't offer some controlled archery hunts - not like there are any properly licensed hunters who would have relished the opportunity to hunt a couple of days in the park...I won't get myself started on this issue again other than to say...this is an example of when, where, and why the PAGC could have been a more active partner ON BEHALF of the SPORTSMAN that patronize their organization. Sure I know they donated the meat, the snipers are insured, etc...but if they had a two week controlled archery hunt in which they gave "X" amount of hunters access to the park, they could have met some of their goal...more than likely they still would have had to have the sharpshooters come in, but at least the number of hunters at the protest gates would have been greatly diminished. I went to three separate township/municipal meetings and there were as many bleeding heart PETA-type folks as there were hunters questioning the tactic....nuff said!!

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Joe if Im not mistaken the PGC didn't have much of a say in it. I believe the sniper was funded and controlled by the park/state. I for one agree that controlled hunts may have been good but for once I have to say it's not the PGC fault. That area again is destroyed I do see a few here and there but people think VF like Nick said they think deer everywhere.... Not so much anymore. In fact I talked to one game officer who hunts there too and he told me that they had no say in it and that it'll be years and years before a decent herd reappears. I asked if there was another shoot last season and he said none he was aware of yet a likely source told us there was. So not really sure


----------



## nicko

And VF is a national park and I believe no hunting is allowed in national parks. I think even if the PAGC had tried to get a foot in the door for hunters that the door would have been slammed shut very quickly. 

Many people who live in that area and use the park are what I would call "sanitized" and squeamish. Bringing the snipers in at night accomplished the goal of reducing the deer herd and also prevented offending the sanitized population with visions of dead deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree and understand the points you both raise, but they didn't even attempt to intervene on behalf of the 1,000,000+ licensed SPORTSMAN....don't know if you don't ask. Lord knows I have had my fair share of doors shut in my face, but the few who didn't were worth experiencing the many that did.....

Joe


----------



## jacobh

I hear u bro.... Im not sure if they asked or not like I said I know the one officer hunts the mountain so Im sure if there was a way to get in he would have been in. That said at the rate we are losing land in our area hunting will be gone in a few yrs. my moms neighbor just sold her 56 acres I assume to a developer. At 2.3 million it sold in under 2 weeks not sure who else is affording it


----------



## 12-Ringer

That must have been a bargain a 22 acre lot in Glenmoore sold last week for $2.4mil....and the for sale sign never went up it sold so fast...at least Wallace Township has some eco-friendly ordinances in place, so I doubt a bunch of homes will go in, maybe 2-3 tops or better yet, maybe someone who just wants a little privacy and will grant a local, well-respected bowhunter access:wink::tongue: I will be visiting the courthouse Friday to get the details.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Yea everything's getting built up in Limerick. I think my moms farm and 3 others are about all that's left in that area. It's terrible


----------



## KMiha

I grew up right in Phoenixville so VF Park was never a far ride away. I remember going to the mall and driving through there and just seeing piles of deer, everywhere. My dad would drive through with the spotlight just to check them out and look at all the nice bucks. He used to have a spot to hunt up on the mountain, haven't hunted it in years. 

JacobH, limerick is definitely getting built up. They're putting up that big apartment complex right off of N. Lewis road. Even the farms in that area have no surrounding habitat deer. They're all located between Lewis Rd and Ridge Pike, and more houses surround those farms than woods.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Yep I didn't want to say that because people claim that's my reputation but that's the truth Pope. It's gotten bad up there too. I believe they still have that sniper in there without the public knowing. A homeowner told me they had another kill this past yr that not many knew about


My friend thats hunts up on VF mountain told me its and on going thing there that they are never going to let the herd come back .


----------



## jacobh

Yes sir lived there for 20+ years it's sickening to see what Limerick is letting happen. That's why I laugh at people on here saying Im lazy and don't know how to hunt. U guys know what I'm talking about if u know the area!!! Absolutely sickening. Once they build the 56 acres it's my moms farm and Landis tree farm are the only 2 not willing to sell!!!! It's pretty sad. But the way the developers push its no surprise. My mom was offered millions years ago for it and refused it's a shame others aren't like that




KMiha said:


> I grew up right in Phoenixville so VF Park was never a far ride away. I remember going to the mall and driving through there and just seeing piles of deer, everywhere. My dad would drive through with the spotlight just to check them out and look at all the nice bucks. He used to have a spot to hunt up on the mountain, haven't hunted it in years.
> 
> JacobH, limerick is definitely getting built up. They're putting up that big apartment complex right off of N. Lewis road. Even the farms in that area have no surrounding habitat deer. They're all located between Lewis Rd and Ridge Pike, and more houses surround those farms than woods.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Yes sir lived there for 20+ years it's sickening to see what Limerick is letting happen. That's why I laugh at people on here saying Im lazy and don't know how to hunt. U guys know what I'm talking about if u know the area!!! Absolutely sickening. Once they build the 56 acres it's my moms farm and Landis tree farm are the only 2 not willing to sell!!!! It's pretty sad. But the way the developers push its no surprise. My mom was offered millions years ago for it and refused it's a shame others aren't like that


Sad thing Scott - it isn't just this area - it is happening all across the state....sure there is plenty of land to get to visit, but it is becoming more and more challenging with each passing year. WMU boundaries, season, tag allocations, all changing....heck I think 2H is getting less than 5K antlerless permits. Before 2H existed it was part of the WMU with the largest antlerless allocation (outside of the regulated MWU's).

The dollar is the dollar and while I agree money doesn't buy happiness, gas is close to $4 a gallon and milk and bread close to $3, a lot of people are just trying to survive, not necessarily be happy. Kudos to your mom for holding on, she is a rare breed in PA....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Glad I looked at the WMU map a little closer. Seems I'll need 5D tags for the first time in my life. I hunt an area in Bucks Co that has properties on both sides of the line 5C/5D.
Developers took 2 adjoining large parcels there this year after a 10 year battle over $$$. One was my prized dove spot, can't believe I've lost it- anyone here have one they want to share?!?
Another large parcel has developers nipping at their heels, they're elderly and actually looking to sell. The unfortunate upswing in development means it's simply a matter of time :-(


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> too bad they simply didn't offer some controlled archery hunts - not like there are any properly licensed hunters who would have relished the opportunity to hunt a couple of days in the park...I won't get myself started on this issue again other than to say...this is an example of when, where, and why the PAGC could have been a more active partner ON BEHALF of the SPORTSMAN that patronize their organization. Sure I know they donated the meat, the snipers are insured, etc...but if they had a two week controlled archery hunt in which they gave "X" amount of hunters access to the park, they could have met some of their goal...more than likely they still would have had to have the sharpshooters come in, but at least the number of hunters at the protest gates would have been greatly diminished. I went to three separate township/municipal meetings and there were as many bleeding heart PETA-type folks as there were hunters questioning the tactic....nuff said!!
> 
> Joe


Joe, I heard they dug a big hole and all the deer that were shot got buried. I think they said they did not give the meat away or donate it as was they were afraid of people getting sick and maybe getting sued.


----------



## jacobh

Joe thanks bud I know it's not just me I grew up there since I was 8 Im now 36!!! Heartbreaking for sure. Well seems like a lot know where her place is at if anyone ever wants to get together and shoot and do some fishing in the pond on me. Always nice to meet up.


----------



## twnorton

How is everyones off season going? I think 70+ days till opening day, cant wait. I have some new public ground I am going to hunt this year and hopefully tag a decent buck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

twnorton said:


> How is everyones off season going? I think 70+ days till opening day, cant wait. I have some new public ground I am going to hunt this year and hopefully tag a decent buck.


Well...got some good time in on the 2 leases the week of the 4th, trimming downed trees and just cruising... pulling local cams has been a bit slow, but I know there are a few food ones around...getting close to the reveal of my new Synergy, just a few more tweaks...

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Should be interesting to see how the 5D tag allocation works out this year. I feel alot of people had spots shift from 5c to 5D. I know 3 of mine did and one of them is a doe only spot. Hope I can get a couple tags before they sell out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Joe thanks bud I know it's not just me I grew up there since I was 8 Im now 36!!! Heartbreaking for sure. Well seems like a lot know where her place is at if anyone ever wants to get together and shoot and do some fishing in the pond on me. Always nice to meet up.


Not sure where the farm is, just giving her props for not caving into the almighty dollar. Lived in Delco my entire 43 years, transplanted to Checo in 08, but only for work, I make the one-way, hour commute everyday, but my hunting spot is 10-minutes from the office - that helps!!

I agree always nice to get together and meet - hoping to catch-up with DTales in a couple of weeks when he stops back in town. Since he left for Iowa, things haven't been quite the same in these parts...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Should be interesting to see how the 5D tag allocation works out this year. I feel alot of people had spots shift from 5c to 5D. I know 3 of mine did and one of them is a doe only spot. Hope I can get a couple tags before they sell out.


Be sure your app is in the mail Fri or Sat....I'm sure there will be some available when 2nd round and non-residents open on 27th, but I bet lines will be long at the West Chester and Media courthouses...

Joe


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> Glad I looked at the WMU map a little closer. Seems I'll need 5D tags for the first time in my life. I hunt an area in Bucks Co that has properties on both sides of the line 5C/5D.
> Developers took 2 adjoining large parcels there this year after a 10 year battle over $$$. One was my prized dove spot, can't believe I've lost it- anyone here have one they want to share?!?
> Another large parcel has developers nipping at their heels, they're elderly and actually looking to sell. The unfortunate upswing in development means it's simply a matter of time :-(


Same here Mathias. I went and got my license the other day and looked at the maps. I have properties that I hunt on both sides of PA-113 which is now the main dividing line between the zones. It will be interesting to see if there is an increase in Game Wardens in the area trying to catch people who did not educate themselves on the boundary changes and wrongly tagged a doe. 

Jacobh, it's a shame but that's how it is. With some owners getting older, probably tired of keeping up with the land, and looking to have a nice little nest egg to retire on as well as leave their kids a decent amount coin, it gets quite tempting when a person keeps getting offers of a couple million for their land.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Be sure your app is in the mail Fri or Sat....I'm sure there will be some available when 2nd round and non-residents open on 27th, but I bet lines will be long at the West Chester and Media courthouses...
> 
> Joe


I hear ya on that. Thing is I rifle hunt in 3B with a friend who will only gun hunt. That unit always sells out first round so I use that first. I will be going for 5D on the first and second round of unsold and stretching my legs in that line come Aug 24th. I am excited for this year since i have found a few new hunting spots, both public and private. Still learning how to scout out terrain and sign, hoping the third year is the charm for getting my first archery buck!


----------



## yetihunter1

Also, how does it show that there are already doe licenses sold on the Outdoor shops website? Don't we have till the 13th?


----------



## cjsportsman

The doe permits that have sold already are landowner permits.


----------



## yetihunter1

cjsportsman said:


> The doe permits that have sold already are landowner permits.


Ok thanks for the clarification.


----------



## nicko

Just got my license today. I'll be getting my 3A application in the mail on Friday afternoon.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Just got my license today. I'll be getting my 3A application in the mail on Friday afternoon.


Do you mean application for a doe tag? I went online today and printed one out, it then asks you to put down the three zones you prefer the most


----------



## Mathias

Geez, 3C has to be my first choice, but with the lower number of tags in 5D I hope I can get one next round.


----------



## cjsportsman

No problem


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Geez, 3C has to be my first choice, but with the lower number of tags in 5D I hope I can get one next round.


It is my understanding that you get in on any second round permits on 7/27 when the non-residents can apply - my advice is go directly to the closest courthouse as you no longer have to get them at the county courthouse for which you are seeking an application. The line in West Chester will likely be crazy, it always is and there are always a few yahoos buying 20 permits...

I have gotten in and out of the Delco Courthouse in Media much more efficiently. Parking can be a pain, but I usually can get in and out in less than an hour. I usually grab 5 total permits (2-5C, 2-5D, 1 either 3A or 2H). This year I will be mailing to 2H as the forestry commission has increased their doe harvest requirement on our lease to 8. I will also, for the first time, be sending for permits for my son who is joining the official ranks this year. Thanks to the Youth Mentored Hunter Program he has been on several hunts with me, but this year he is getting his first license. Decided to try to make a big deal about it, so we will be going to the courthouse tomorrow to get his first license. I am definitely more excited than he is (lol).....

Good luck everyone...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Wait the 27th?? 1st rounds not until 8/3 so how are they selling over the counter on 7/27????


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Wait the 27th?? 1st rounds not until 8/3 so how are they selling over the counter on 7/27????


8/24 is the date for OTC doe tags i believe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry for any confusion....this should help clear things up!!




Joe


----------



## jacobh

Ok Thanks yea I almost fell off my chair haha. Thanks Joe


----------



## jacobh

For those parents out there my 12 yr old is hunting this yr. can anyone verify that if I send his application with mine do I just write one check for us both? Or do they have to be seperate checks?


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> For those parents out there my 12 yr old is hunting this yr. can anyone verify that if I send his application with mine do I just write one check for us both? Or do they have to be seperate checks?


I have always sent separate just because I don't know and don't want to take the chance.


----------



## jacobh

Ok Thanks I did contact PGC and to be honest they didn't know lol I'll just send 2 different checks Thank u


----------



## pope125

Does anybody else find with tags is that there is so much thats unclear, and they make things so difficult?


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Ok Thanks I did contact PGC and to be honest they didn't know lol I'll just send 2 different checks Thank u


For each doe tag application you need a check. So seperate checks for you and your son.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Sorry for any confusion....this should help clear things up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Ok Joe, just to clarify, for the 1st round of unsold i can send in 3 applications or is it for the 2nd round of unsold i can send in 3 applications haha. Couldn't figure that out in the book. Normally i just go to the court house but want to get a jump on it this year. Thanks.


----------



## jacobh

Ok Thanks yea just seems screwy since Im the one writing them still gonna be my name on the check. Just kind of strange


QUOTE=yetihunter1;1074824361]For each doe tag application you need a check. So seperate checks for you and your son.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Yet u can send 3 in 1st round to designated spec reg areas only


----------



## yetihunter1

Nice, thanks. You guys been out scouting, putting up stands or trimming shooting lanes yet? I have been trying to get out and scout some new properties but real life keeps getting in the way. Buying a house sucks......


----------



## jacobh

Where u buying at yeti? I've been running cams and seeing some deer nothing huge but never know. My sons baseball takes all my time. My stepdad was on the tractor the other day and saw a nice buck he says about 18" 8 Pt tried taking a pic but wasn't real clear


----------



## nicko

I never had a problem or a long wait when I would buy OTC tags at the courthouse in West Chester. Although the people who work at that courthouse have the personalities of dead leaves.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Nice, thanks. You guys been out scouting, putting up stands or trimming shooting lanes yet? I have been trying to get out and scout some new properties but real life keeps getting in the way. Buying a house sucks......


Likely have about 30 stands set across the properties that I hunt..some lanes were trimmed in early March, but I will touch them up sometime later this month or early next. Cams been out all year, but I have seen the best buck so far while scouting from a distance as opposed to on my cams. That is a little hard to believe if you new how many cams I run...

Joe


----------



## bghunter7777

This is always a fun one thread full of people trying to justify mismanagement in Pa vs a thread full of people telling them wake up.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Likely have about 30 stands set across the properties that I hunt..some lanes were trimmed in early March, but I will touch them up sometime later this month or early next. Cams been out all year, but I have seen the best buck so far while scouting from a distance as opposed to on my cams. That is a little hard to believe if you new how many cams I run...
> 
> Joe


Joe, How many cams do you run ? When I had my farms in the Mid-West I used to run like 70+. I can tell you this is was a lot of work.


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> View attachment 2451601
> Where u buying at yeti? I've been running cams and seeing some deer nothing huge but never know. My sons baseball takes all my time. My stepdad was on the tractor the other day and saw a nice buck he says about 18" 8 Pt tried taking a pic but wasn't real clear


We are moving to Phoenixville. Loving the area, went to college in Collegeville so im familiar with the area but i didn't hunt in college so I am looking at it in a whole new way now haha.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Likely have about 30 stands set across the properties that I hunt..some lanes were trimmed in early March, but I will touch them up sometime later this month or early next. Cams been out all year, but I have seen the best buck so far while scouting from a distance as opposed to on my cams. That is a little hard to believe if you new how many cams I run...
> 
> Joe


Jealous, i just bought my first fix stand for the first private property I have ever gotten permission on. Has a healthy deer population it seems, now i just need to figure out how and were to hang it. Other than that i will be running around public ground with my climber.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Jealous, i just bought my first fix stand for the first private property I have ever gotten permission on. Has a healthy deer population it seems, now i just need to figure out how and were to hang it. Other than that i will be running around public ground with my climber.


Good luck...if you want/need some help, I'd be glad to chip in, providing the distance between us isn't top great! Just let me know!

Joe


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> We are moving to Phoenixville. Loving the area, went to college in Collegeville so im familiar with the area but i didn't hunt in college so I am looking at it in a whole new way now haha.


There's some nice bucks in the area but gaining permission on private property can be a pain. And when you do get it, sometimes the neighbors can be a pain is the aS5.


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> Jealous, i just bought my first fix stand for the first private property I have ever gotten permission on. Has a healthy deer population it seems, now i just need to figure out how and were to hang it. Other than that i will be running around public ground with my climber.


Glad to see people still can get permission on private property . How many acres is the place you got to hunt ?


----------



## pope125

Well just went thru my first trail camera SD card , and can say I got a buck on camera thats a stud probably going to be up there . Got 25 more cards to go thru , going to be a long night .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Well just went thru my first trail camera SD card , and can say I got a buck on camera thats a stud probably going to be up there . Got 25 more cards to go thru , going to be a long night .


Can't wait to see some of those pics!!!!

Glad to hear you are getting some good ones on film.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> We are moving to Phoenixville. Loving the area, went to college in Collegeville so im familiar with the area but i didn't hunt in college so I am looking at it in a whole new way now haha.


Well...welcome to the neighborhood early. There are some good public land buck in the area, getting on them can be tough and your best chances are if you can get out mid-week, away from the weekend crowds. When you move in and get settled, hit me with a PM. I'd be glad to share some info.

Joe


----------



## jesses80

been seeing some nice bucks recently going to check my cameras this weekend first time since june I haven't set any stands yet due to all this rain what free time I have had I been busy working in the gardens ,cutting fire wood and grass boy it's hard to grasp that we are in july already it's coming fast.


----------



## pope125

My cameras have been out for about 6 weeks pulled all 25 cards and last night went thru about 40,000 pictures and looks like as of now I have 3 shooters.


----------



## LetThemGrow

yetihunter1 said:


> For each doe tag application you need a check. So seperate checks for you and your son.


Did this change this year? I've always send 3 apps and 1 check and never had a problem?


----------



## jacobh

LTG I believe his comment was towards me about sending my sons tag with mine. He means that I have to send a check for my tags and a check for my sons tags. He dosent believe I can send 1 check for both of ours combined even though they're in the same envelope


----------



## tyepsu

Pink envelope is in the car and plan on dropping off at the Post Office over my lunch break. This year, I think I am only going to go with 1 doe tag for 2A. I might end up picking one up over the counter for 2B if I can find a place to hunt there. I usually get a tag for 3A, where I grew up, but doubt I will even make it back there this year during hunting season.

On a side note, I saw a sad thing yesterday. On my way to work, about a half mile from my house, I noticed a doe laying in the middle of the road, but still alive. As I slowed down, I could tell she must have been hit by a car. She was trying to get up, but kept falling. I called the SW PGC #, but they didn't answer and referred me to the local police. I called the township police and they forwarded my call to the PA state police. Apparently someone else had called in just before me reporting the same thing. I hope someone went out there and put that deer down. I love hunting, but hate to see an animal suffer.


----------



## nicko

I think I would just burn a couple extra stamps and and write out two checks and send them in separate envelopes to be safe.


----------



## Squirrel

jacobh said:


> Ok Thanks I did contact PGC and to be honest they didn't know lol I'll just send 2 different checks Thank u


Page 34 of the digest says send one check for more than one application for the same WMU in the envelope. I am not sure why the PGC couldn't answer your questions, it's right here under "Group Applications":

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/pgc/pa_huntingdigest1516/#/34


----------



## jacobh

Squirrel Thanks buddy I appreciate it. No idea but they couldn't tell me if Valley Forge was 5c or 5D either. So it's kind of scary.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck...if you want/need some help, I'd be glad to chip in, providing the distance between us isn't top great! Just let me know!
> 
> Joe


Where in Delco are you? I hunt Ridley a bit. Though haven't had much luck yet there.


----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> There's some nice bucks in the area but gaining permission on private property can be a pain. And when you do get it, sometimes the neighbors can be a pain is the aS5.


I have noticed its a bit difficult. Have been trying all summer for spots an only gotten permission on one but i am not the only hunter on it. Still better than what i had before.


----------



## Squirrel

jacobh said:


> Squirrel Thanks buddy I appreciate it. No idea but they couldn't tell me if Valley Forge was 5c or 5D either. So it's kind of scary.


Sure thing man. There is too much confusion with antlerless tags in PA, especially if the PGC can't even answer questions. I wish they could make it less confusing LOL.


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Glad to see people still can get permission on private property . How many acres is the place you got to hunt ?


Its about 40 acres but im not the only one who will be hunting so its not optimal but hey like i said before, its better than i had before.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed for sure Thanks and good luck this season



QUOTE=Squirrel;1074867154]Sure thing man. There is too much confusion with antlerless tags in PA, especially if the PGC can't even answer questions. I wish they could make it less confusing LOL.[/QUOTE]


----------



## vonfoust

LetThemGrow said:


> Did this change this year? I've always send 3 apps and 1 check and never had a problem?


I always put two in just because I worry about 'what would happen if they have to give us separate units'? (even though we get a tag and bonus tag every year in my unit) I'm also the guy that just went and pulled the pink envelope apart to double check that my checks were for $6.70 instead of $6.00. Then I had to tape the envelope back together. I like to call it an 'endearing' quality:darkbeer:


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> I always put two in just because I worry about 'what would happen if they have to give us separate units'? (even though we get a tag and bonus tag every year in my unit) I'm also the guy that just went and pulled the pink envelope apart to double check that my checks were for $6.70 instead of $6.00. Then I had to tape the envelope back together. I like to call it an 'endearing' quality:darkbeer:


hahaha i still put some tape on mine everytime. I have yet to put the envelope back together without ripping it for 3 years now hahaha.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Its about 40 acres but I'm not the only one who will be hunting so its not optimal but hey like i said before, its better than i had before.


You might not realize it, but landing on 40 acres of private land in that area is like striking Gold. My advice to you is as quickly as possible get the names and numbers of the others hunting, reach out and introducece yourself; maybe offer to meet for lunch or breakfast. Meeting at the gate opening morning, or getting captured on trailcm footage while scouting are NOT good ways to break into a group, regardless of whether or not you have permission to be there......justy my .02. Additionally, if you reach out and are fortunate enough to get them to agree to meet, you will figure out pretty quickly what you are dealing with. Like many, we hunt because we want to hunt, relax, enjoy nature, fill the freezer, and decorate the walls (if we're really lucky). NONE of us want to be worried about losing gear, having folks walk through our spots, hassle us at the gates, etc...

I have three properties that I "control" in the Glenmoore area, it took 20 years to get it that way, but the landowners know me and trust me. If you were to knock on thier door they'd give you my number and we'd go from there. In that last 10 years our group has been pretty steady (5), with the occasional guest or two, usually bring a kid or two or first timer. New landowner moved in last year and bought a massive piece of property. Went over and met spent a couple days talking texting, walking property, sharing stores, met his family. Spent an entire day posting his boundaries and it has paid off well. He has breen very good about soft boundaries, we I actaully have 2.75 acres smack dab in the middle of his property and he has been good about me accessing that and has even invited me in on a few occaissions...

As fore me, I live in Media, (Aston Tonship). I aam about 3 miles from Ridley and visit there often for a variety reasons from teh fly fihsing only zones to the hiking, biking trails. Huntng is very good there, but you have to get off of the beaten path. Most have never paid attention to the increase archery only opportunities and this is fine with me. I believe something like an additional 100+ acres was opened for archery only of the last 10 years, but most stick to the tradtiional areas with a cuple hundred yards of the gates and lots. 

You will find good hunting in Marsh Creek and French Creek State Parks, as well as, other public opportuntiies at Woodys Woods and Wariwck Park. You have to do a little work, but I would suspect for most that frequent this site, that "work" is a big part of the enjoymnet.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> hahaha i still put some tape on mine everytime. I have yet to put the envelope back together without ripping it for 3 years now hahaha.


glad to know we're not the only ones and one check is good for the three permits, even if the permits are for different folks, me, my dad, and my brohter can all send in one, Dad stil picks up the tab after all of the years too...this year it will be me and my son, applying for atag on our 2H lease.

Joe


----------



## joaxe

jacobh said:


> Squirrel Thanks buddy I appreciate it. No idea but they couldn't tell me if Valley Forge was 5c or 5D either. So it's kind of scary.


Scott,

VF is in 5D now. The boundary changed earlier this year and Rt. 113 is the new boundary...not 202 anymore (but you probably already knew that )








Happy Birthday to your son!
"Aero" Joe


----------



## joaxe

yetihunter1 said:


> hahaha i still put some tape on mine everytime. I have yet to put the envelope back together without ripping it for 3 years now hahaha.


I ALWAYS tape my envelopes...that glue isn't the best on them.

"Aero" Joe


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Squirrel Thanks buddy I appreciate it. No idea but they couldn't tell me if Valley Forge was 5c or 5D either. So it's kind of scary.


Its 5d , this side of Route 113


----------



## pope125

All the years I've been hunting first year I'm mailing my doe tags in. Can someone PLEASE HELP? If I put 3 applications in for 5C in one envelople are you guys saying I need 3 differant checks? Also whats the reason for only being able to put 3 apps in one envelope and not 5 ?


----------



## jacobh

Yea thanks guys I saw it in the book just figured when I was on the phone with them Id ask instead of looking it up. Just not good they couldn't tell. Thank u guys very much appreciate it


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> All the years I've been hunting first year I'm mailing my doe tags in. Can someone PLEASE HELP? If I put 3 applications in for 5C in one envelople are you guys saying I need 3 differant checks? Also whats the reason for only being able to put 3 apps in one envelope and not 5 ?


Only one per person on this first round. Are you putting in for yourself and two others or just yourself? (I have long said you need a PhD to navigate PA's spiderweb of legalese.)


----------



## jacobh

Pope on august 3 u can send 3 tags in one envelope 1 check for $20.10 and if u and 2 others put in as a group one check for $20.10 is also sufficient


----------



## jacobh

Squirrel posted it its post #178


----------



## joaxe

jacobh said:


> Yea thanks guys I saw it in the book just figured when I was on the phone with them Id ask instead of looking it up. Just not good they couldn't tell. Thank u guys very much appreciate it


Agreed...typical of them.

Also, if anyone is using the onXmaps HUNT application on a mobile device, I alerted them to the fact that they haven't upgraded the 5C/5D WMU boundary changes in the mobile app yet. They are working on it and will have it shortly.

"Aero" Joe


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> I have noticed its a bit difficult. Have been trying all summer for spots an only gotten permission on one but i am not the only hunter on it. Still better than what i had before.


40 acres is definitely a good amount of land in this area. It's hard to find 40 acres owned by one person let alone being able to get permission there. Take 12-Ringer's advice and try to reach out to the other hunters who hunt on the property. The last thing you want to do is go in and set your stand up, only to go in later and find it taken down because they think it is a trespasser. They also may be able to give you some advice about the land.


----------



## pope125

vonfoust said:


> Only one per person on this first round. Are you putting in for yourself and two others or just yourself? (I have long said you need a PhD to navigate PA's spiderweb of legalese.)


Just myself.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Pope on august 3 u can send 3 tags in one envelope 1 check for $20.10 and if u and 2 others put in as a group one check for $20.10 is also sufficient



Thanks for the help!!


----------



## pope125

KMiha said:


> 40 acres is definitely a good amount of land in this area. It's hard to find 40 acres owned by one person let alone being able to get permission there. Take 12-Ringer's advice and try to reach out to the other hunters who hunt on the property. The last thing you want to do is go in and set your stand up, only to go in later and find it taken down because they think it is a trespasser. They also may be able to give you some advice about the land.


I had a great spot in Blue Bell hunted for almost 15 years with no one else hunting it , and a few years ago the landowner told me I was not killing enough does so he brought in 4 other guys and I can tell you it was a nightmare. I was so pissed of I left all my stands there and walked away. I did not hunt it for close to 5 years before I went back two years ago . Thats why I like hunting by myself !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another one joins the official ranks.....









Used the MYH tag last couple of years, but it's official now...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

I hear that Pope I hunted a property in Collegeville and went to my stand one day and low and behold there's a stand 20 yds from me. I contacted the guy and he said well I have permission to be there so get over it.... I was there 10 yrs before him well the Grand daughter now owns the property and now only me my dad and my son are allowed on it. But boy some of these hunters are amazing


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Joe my son too!!!! Hey did u see lower providence club has a subdivision sign in front of it now? I knew that's where he took his course Per our conversations about it


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> I hear that Pope I hunted a property in Collegeville and went to my stand one day and low and behold there's a stand 20 yds from me. I contacted the guy and he said well I have permission to be there so get over it.... I was there 10 yrs before him well the Grand daughter now owns the property and now only me my dad and my son are allowed on it. But boy some of these hunters are amazing


I can say I walked away from some great properties , I would get permission then found out other people where hunting it. Would tell the landowner thanks but I'm not interested .


----------



## jacobh

Yep it's insane buddy for sure. People are nasty to deal with. That's what I always say when I lose my private properties I hang it all up


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> I had a great spot in Blue Bell hunted for almost 15 years with no one else hunting it , and a few years ago the landowner told me I was not killing enough does so he brought in 4 other guys and I can tell you it was a nightmare. I was so pissed of I left all my stands there and walked away. I did not hunt it for close to 5 years before I went back two years ago . Thats why I like hunting by myself !!


That's kind of what happened to this farm my dad and I hunt on. The landowner gave a guy control over the hunting and he let everyone and their mom hunt there. These guys were putting stands smack in the thick bedding areas, stands everywhere, killing everything that moved. My dad shot his first good buck at the place decades ago. The guys ruined it and basically pushed/pressured/slaughtered all the deer out of it. He didn't bother hunting it for a few years except for foxes. Guess the landowner got fed up with all the guys hunting in there and gave my dad control of the hunting and who gets permission. He booted pretty much everyone and only lets 3 other guys hunt the farm. After the last few years the deer are finally starting to recover on the property and last year one guy shot an 8 in the 130"s and there's three more we got on camera last year that will be shooters this year.


----------



## pope125

KMiha said:


> That's kind of what happened to this farm my dad and I hunt on. The landowner gave a guy control over the hunting and he let everyone and their mom hunt there. These guys were putting stands smack in the thick bedding areas, stands everywhere, killing everything that moved. My dad shot his first good buck at the place decades ago. The guys ruined it and basically pushed/pressured/slaughtered all the deer out of it. He didn't bother hunting it for a few years except for foxes. Guess the landowner got fed up with all the guys hunting in there and gave my dad control of the hunting and who gets permission. He booted pretty much everyone and only lets 3 other guys hunt the farm. After the last few years the deer are finally starting to recover on the property and last year one guy shot an 8 in the 130"s and there's three more we got on camera last year that will be shooters this year.[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, pretty much the same thing I went thru .


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Congrats Joe my son too!!!! Hey did u see lower providence club has a subdivision sign in front of it now? I knew that's where he took his course Per our conversations about it


Yea - I saw it earlier this week when I was over that way for work. Not sure what the heck is going on. I don't head there too often as I a member at Delaware County Field and Stream, which is less than 2-miles from my doorstep.

Joe


----------



## bghunter7777

jacobh said:


> I hear that Pope I hunted a property in Collegeville and went to my stand one day and low and behold there's a stand 20 yds from me. I contacted the guy and he said well I have permission to be there so get over it.... I was there 10 yrs before him well the Grand daughter now owns the property and now only me my dad and my son are allowed on it. But boy some of these hunters are amazing


Being there before someone does not grant you anything buy land of be greatful its that simple. Does it suck yes but does not mean anything until you pay to own or lease its not our / your call.


----------



## jacobh

Oh I agree but common curtousy can also help especially when your friends with the landowner!!!! Anyways he's gone and Im still there lesson learned I guess. As touchy as u are I assume you've done this to someone? Seems like in your 2 comments lately in this thread seemed to be standoffish like u like the argueing but I see it says your from Missouri and your in a Pa hunting thread????


----------



## bghunter7777

jacobh said:


> Oh I agree but common curtousy can also help especially when your friends with the landowner!!!! Anyways he's gone and Im still there lesson learned I guess. As touchy as u are I assume you've done this to someone? Seems like in your 2 comments lately in this thread seemed to be standoffish like u like the argueing but I see it says your from Missouri and your in a Pa hunting thread????


Spent 20 years hunting PA almost exclusive private land never had issues in archery season with other hunters that being said now I hunt exclusively public land in missouri and kansas and it is hands down a better experience than the best Pa private. As bad as the Pa game commission is the hardwoods of PA will still always hold a special place as it is where I learned to hunt.


----------



## Mdhuff1

no pics yet


----------



## cjsportsman

It would be nice to have 1 doe tag as part of your general hunting license, and if you wanted another, apply for it.


----------



## jacobh

CJ I agree Md gives for tags with general license its very nice


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> CJ I agree Md gives for tags with general license its very nice


KS does too...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like the courthouses throughout the Commonwealth have been busy....24,100 permits sold by lunch on day one....almost 25% of 2H gone already....good luck to any non-residents wanting to hunt there....

https://www.pa.wildlifelicense.com/deeravail.php

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like the courthouses throughout the Commonwealth have been busy....24,100 permits sold by lunch on day one....almost 25% of 2H gone already....good luck to any non-residents wanting to hunt there....
> 
> https://www.pa.wildlifelicense.com/deeravail.php
> 
> Joe


Mine is already awarded according to PGC.


----------



## dropzone98

I'm super amped to get my license this week. Great deer sign in my area and a few sightings of another unique buck on my mountain. I now have three different locations scouted out. one of which I hope to get a deer at this year as it is my first area I scouted almost entirely by myself. Also I will be picking up bear tags this year as well!!


----------



## KMiha

vonfoust said:


> Mine is already awarded according to PGC.


How do you find that out?


----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> How do you find that out?


You can check it on the Outdoor shop website. Shows you when its been awarded.


----------



## yetihunter1

Well had a bit of a rough weekend, grandfather passed away so I didn't get out like i wanted to this weekend to shoot and set up my one and only hang on stand. Did make it out for a long walk/scout in some public land areas looking for new spots off the beaten path. Love it when you think you found a great spot that not many people would check out and then find old shot gun shells haha. Hope you guys had a great weekend.


----------



## vonfoust

KMiha said:


> How do you find that out?


Go in like you are buying a license. Then there is a check box for checking on the status of an elk or antlerless deer permit.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Well had a bit of a rough weekend, grandfather passed away so I didn't get out like i wanted to this weekend to shoot and set up my one and only hang on stand. Did make it out for a long walk/scout in some public land areas looking for new spots off the beaten path. Love it when you think you found a great spot that not many people would check out and then find old shot gun shells haha. Hope you guys had a great weekend.


Sorry for your loss, hopefully the walk helped a little. 

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Sorry for your loss, hopefully the walk helped a little.
> 
> Joe


Yeah, main reason for taking the walk is to clear my head and give myself time to think back. Being in the woods, hunting or anything outdoors related, always seems to heal all wounds. Thank you for your condolences.


----------



## jesses80

it should be a good year for bear this year I sure haven't had problems of seeing or getting pictures of them this year .I haven't seen to many fawns yet I had 5 doe in a picture with only 1 fawn and a couple bucks that should be really nice bucks this year probably pushing 130's and a couple pushing mid 140's.


----------



## BGM51

I just checked the Pa Game Commission web site and seen that I got my Dow Permit for 2H. About 70% of the available permits are all ready gone for this WMU.


----------



## yetihunter1

I wonder how long it will take them to let me know i got my 3B tag this year.....im horrible after sending in my first doe tag application, checking the site all day to see if i got it yet haha.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

i got mine for 3C at 10:30 this morning and it was on the site at noon


----------



## 12-Ringer

My son and I both got our 2H permits this morning at 10:54AM.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

2H is selling quick! Got awarded one for 5D. Next round will be 5C.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah, I will be in for 5C and 5D next round...by the looks of things that seems to be what most are doing. 5C (largest allocation @70k) has sold less than 500....this is surely a sign others are focusing on securing a tag in the smaller, more rural WMU's first...bet it will be a mad rush on 5C when round 2 opens...still 70k is a lot of permits....


Joe


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah, I will be in for 5C and 5D next round...by the looks of things that seems to be what most are doing. 5C (largest allocation @70k) has sold less than 500....this is surely a sign others are focusing on securing a tag in the smaller, more rural WMU's first...bet it will be a mad rush on 5C when round 2 opens...still 70k is a lot of permits....
> 
> 
> Joe


Especially since they shrunk the zone. Only 24,000 for 5D


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> Especially since they shrunk the zone. Only 24,000 for 5D


Yep, going to be a lot of confusion on that one. Had a family reunion this weekend and even a couple members of my own family were arguing about what was and what is....not sure why people just don't wake up and do their best to deal with what faces them that day....can't change the past and tomorrow is never promised...wasted arguments IMHO. The boundaries seem pretty clear to me...even after taking a careful, analytic look, the allocations shouldn't really matter, but that is just my .02 and probably only worth .01 to a few....

Joe


----------



## KMiha

Due to a busy schedule and some other unexpected things we have yet to put out our trail cameras yet, which we were supposed to do the first weekend of July. With some spare time tonight I decided to go for a drive with a spot light. Yes, we still spotlight, don't know if anyone else does, but we do. Anyways, one really good sign is I saw one of two 8 points from last year who's already about 16-18 inches wide with good tine length. I think he will easily get to high 130's and possibly break 140. Not far from another spot I saw about 20 deer in a field, one small yearling and another decent 8 point about 50 yards off the road but as soon as I hit him with the light he hightailed it and couldn't really get a good look at him. The only thing I can definitively say about him was that he was about ear tips wide, could'nt get a good look at his tine length. We should be putting cameras out this Sunday.


----------



## yetihunter1

Woo, got my 3B doe tag awarded!


----------



## nicko

3A tag awarded. Not that I didn't expect to get it but it's nice seeing it and just getting another reminder that the season is right around the corner.


----------



## jacobh

Wow I had no clue 5d only had 24k tags. What did they have before? Seems strange since they made 5d much larger then past years


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Wow I had no clue 5d only had 24k tags. What did they have before? Seems strange since they made 5d much larger then past years


I'm not sure what they had last year, but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that they cut tags statewide by 30,000


----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> I'm not sure what they had last year, but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that they cut tags statewide by 30,000



5D had around 19000 last year I believe. Its one of the few WMUs that had an increase in the number of doe tags and that is mainly because they moved the boundries.


----------



## pope125

Well yesterday I took and old ground blind down that the privouis hunter left behind , and put up a new on. It will be nice not to have to spend 20 minutes before the hunt to get the ground blind hunt able. I got one more stand to hang and things will be done , one more card pull mid August or so on all my cameras . Then I will stay out of that farm till mid October .


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Geez, 3C has to be my first choice, but with the lower number of tags in 5D I hope I can get one next round.


I'm in the same scenario, applying for 3C and hoping I can go to the courthouse and buy 2 5D tags over the counter.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys I never hunted 5d so had no clue there was so few tags since there been in spec reg area. Just assumed they had tons of does and tags available if that was the case. The property I have now is now in 5d so appreciate the heads up on tag numbers


----------



## pope125

They should give everybody that gets a hunting license one doe tag , problem solved.


----------



## jacobh

what do u guys think 1 state wide tag? Guess only issue would be controlling herd as everyone could use tag in same Managment unit technically. But Md does it so guess it can work that way


----------



## BGM51

Just got my 2H Doe Tag in the mail today. That is by far the quickest I have every got a doe tag back.


----------



## Mathias

No word on my 3C tag. I called the Bucks Co Treasurers office. The woman said they were still working on the 3000 they received on Monday :mg:


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> what do u guys think 1 state wide tag? Guess only issue would be controlling herd as everyone could use tag in same Managment unit technically. But Md does it so guess it can work that way


I think why they may shy away from doing that is because PA has a high hunting population and I would imagine could cause some issues in the densely populated areas. I don't know all the numbers, but it wouldn't surprise if the amount of hunters in 5D higher than 24,000.


----------



## pope125

KMiha said:


> I think why they may shy away from doing that is because PA has a high hunting population and I would imagine could cause some issues in the densely populated areas. I don't know all the numbers, but it wouldn't surprise if the amount of hunters in 5D higher than 24,000.


Ok, get one doe tag with your licence then don't get another tag till first tag is filled . Two doe tags thats it!! This unlimted doe tags is BS.


----------



## nicko

I think the PAGC has to set numbers as to how many deer can be killed in a specific WMU in order to keep the state as balanced as possible. Consider for a second how many of us 5C hunters groused last year and the year before that and the year before that about deer numbers and not seeing deer. People from other parts of the state look at the tag allocations around here and the length of the seasons and think we fart and a deer pops. So imagine that false perception driving hunters to say "5C is loaded with deer" and those hunters inundating 5C and further lowering the deer population. It took a good number of years of chirping on the part of 5C hunters to get the PAGC to actually enact change and change boundaries and tag numbers. 

We need WMU specific areas. A state-wide doe tag would result in an unbalanced harvest.


----------



## primal-bow

can you look up to see if you got you're doe tags? link plz


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Ok, get one doe tag with your licence then don't get another tag till first tag is filled . Two doe tags thats it!! This unlimted doe tags is BS.


Not unlimited in my area. It's for a specific purpose. I can't get unlimited tags in my area, they are sold out before I get my second most of the time. What they want though, is that if a guy has 2 acres where he's got permission to archery hunt in and around Pittsburgh or Philadelphia, they want him to be able to shoot as many as he will. Either that or people are b***** about having sharpshooters come in to Mount Lebanon. There are only so many spots to hunt in those 'urban zones'. Take away that one guys ability to shoot 6-8 does on those 2 acres and in 5 years call in sharpshooters.


----------



## primal-bow

vonfoust said:


> not unlimited in my area. It's for a specific purpose. I can't get unlimited tags in my area, they are sold out before i get my second most of the time. What they want though, is that if a guy has 2 acres where he's got permission to archery hunt in and around pittsburgh or philadelphia, they want him to be able to shoot as many as he will. * either that or people are b***** about having sharpshooters come in to mount lebanon. * there are only so many spots to hunt in those 'urban zones'. Take away that one guys ability to shoot 6-8 does on those 2 acres and in 5 years call in sharpshooters.


i heard that didn't go well for them


----------



## Mathias

Kgteck. Go to PGC site. Click buy license, enter your information as required. You'll see "check status of application" or some such at bottom of list.
My 3C was awarded today.


----------



## pope125

I've been shooting my bow pretty much twice a day for the last two months , will the bow came out of time and was not shooting like it should . Problem is the guy that I buy my bows from and does my set-up and super tunes the bow and builds my string is in New Hampshire . So I met a guy a month ago and he was telling me how great his guy is that works on his bows , so yesterday I took it to him and he worked on it for 1.5 hours . I get home and shoot it, know my arrows are cork screwing ,LOL . So I come in the house and call my guy that works on my bow from NH and i proceed to tell him all the work that this guy did to my bow , he pretty much laughed and said all the work the guy did setting up the cams and with the the upper cam lean was all wrong . Know I have to pack it up and ship it to him. I guess my ***** is I have been bowhunting for 40 years and have been hunting hunting serious for the last 15. I'm anal about my bow and the way it shoots , and can say in the last 10 years I have not found one person in the area that has any idea what there doing or how to set a bow up . Prime example what happen to me yesterday.


----------



## NEDYARB

What part of Pa you from pope?


----------



## KMiha

Pope, that's why I'm going to buy a bow press, draw board, etc. towards the end of the year. I'm going to try and learn to do it myself, figure why not. Especially when it's hard to find someone you trust to work on my stuff


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> I've been shooting my bow pretty much twice a day for the last two months , will the bow came out of time and was not shooting like it should . Problem is the guy that I buy my bows from and does my set-up and super tunes the bow and builds my string is in New Hampshire . So I met a guy a month ago and he was telling me how great his guy is that works on his bows , so yesterday I took it to him and he worked on it for 1.5 hours . I get home and shoot it, know my arrows are cork screwing ,LOL . So I come in the house and call my guy that works on my bow from NH and i proceed to tell him all the work that this guy did to my bow , he pretty much laughed and said all the work the guy did setting up the cams and with the the upper cam lean was all wrong . Know I have to pack it up and ship it to him. I guess my ***** is I have been bowhunting for 40 years and have been hunting hunting serious for the last 15. I'm anal about my bow and the way it shoots , and can say in the last 10 years I have not found one person in the area that has any idea what there doing or how to set a bow up . Prime example what happen to me yesterday.


Just last night I was at cabelas and overheard the bow pro shop guy laying down a huge line of BS to some unsuspecting guy buying a bow. I would never buy a bow there let alone have them work on it.

Pope have you tried Lancaster Archery? They have some decent techs. Just try to avoid saturdays the place gets mobbed


----------



## pope125

NEDYARB said:


> What part of Pa you from pope?


Southeast , Montgomery Co.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Just last night I was at cabelas and overheard the bow pro shop guy laying down a huge line of BS to some unsuspecting guy buying a bow. I would never buy a bow there let alone have them work on it.
> 
> Pope have you tried Lancaster Archery? They have some decent techs. Just try to avoid saturdays the place gets mobbed


Billy, I have , and I also herd some horror stories about that place also . To me there is more to setting up a bow than throwing on a peep and loop shooting it thru paper , there is more than that in tuning a bow. And trying to find a guy anal about things like I am are hard to find . You might think I'm nuts but I have already drove 6 hours to have my guy in NH work on my bow and drive home , thats how good he is.


----------



## NEDYARB

Sorry pope I am far from you.I have a great shop out here,thought it might help you out.I know what you are saying though.Some of the stuff I have seen ,heard in "pro shops" is scary.


----------



## pope125

NEDYARB said:


> Sorry pope I am far from you.I have a great shop out here,thought it might help you out.I know what you are saying though.Some of the stuff I have seen ,heard in "pro shops" is scary.


Thanks for trying to help!!


----------



## Viper69

pope125 said:


> Southeast , Montgomery Co.


To bad you weren't in the northeast. We would take care of you.


----------



## pope125

Viper69 said:


> To bad you weren't in the northeast. We would take care of you.


Where are you located ?


----------



## Viper69

Benton, Pa in Columbia county


----------



## pope125

Viper69 said:


> Benton, Pa in Columbia county


lol, The town of Forks is where I shot my first buck .


----------



## silver bullet

Give Wes at Fury X archery a try.He is maybe 2 hours from you and has always done an excellent job building strings and tuning bows for me.


----------



## full moon

Mathias said:


> Kgteck. Go to PGC site. Click buy license, enter your information as required. You'll see "check status of application" or some such at bottom of list.
> My 3C was awarded today.


i went there know status yet ...4c would it say awarded or denied


----------



## Mathias

I know it will say "awarded",; I've never seen a denied.


----------



## nicko

Three WMUs are close to being sold out within the 1st week of tags being available.
*QUOTA SOLD AVAILABLE*
2F	22000	21331	669
2G	22000	20610	1390
2H	6500 6053 447


----------



## TRex18

nicko said:


> Three WMUs are close to being sold out within the 1st week of tags being available.
> *QUOTA SOLD AVAILABLE*
> 2F	22000	21331	669
> 2G	22000	20610	1390
> 2H	6500 6053 447



Well that was fast...I was awarded a 2F tag...... but I'll be going down to 2B to whack some does definitely ....they are like ants down there....


----------



## Bulldog2nine

2B has an infestation!


----------



## Bulldog2nine

Hey guys new to the forum and the Commonwealth. I plan on hunting archery in 5A and 5B, obviously mostly State Forest and SGL's having just moved here, any suggestions? Michaux looks promising, not sure how much pressure they'll see in archery, scouting has been going pretty well. Does any one have any experience on it? 

I do plan on doing some knock and talks around my house, are people pretty receptive here? Moving from Illinois, it was not uncommon at all to do that, but I don't get the same vibe out here.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## full moon

has anybody been awarded in 4c,,,,,,,i have know update yet of awarded...


----------



## Mathias

At my get-away to do some food plot work, cut etc.
Sitting on porch watching these guys.
View attachment 2519266


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Mathias said:


> At my get-away to do some food plot work, cut etc.
> Sitting on porch watching these guys.
> View attachment 2519266


That is awesome. Just checked my clover and had a stare down with a nice velvet buck. Can't wait for September


----------



## full moon

full moon said:


> has anybody been awarded in 4c,,,,,,,i have know update yet of awarded...


ttt


----------



## King

I was awarded my 5D tag. Now all I need is a 5C tag and I'll be good to go for the season. August 3rd is when the 2nd round is available, correct?


----------



## full moon

King said:


> I was awarded my 5D tag. Now all I need is a 5C tag and I'll be good to go for the season. August 3rd is when the 2nd round is available, correct?


yes mail only for 4c....


----------



## Viper69

Got my 4e in the mail yesterday


----------



## JFoutdoors

Got my 3A tag yesterday.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

1b and 2f sold out


----------



## KMiha

Bulldog2nine said:


> Hey guys new to the forum and the Commonwealth. I plan on hunting archery in 5A and 5B, obviously mostly State Forest and SGL's having just moved here, any suggestions? Michaux looks promising, not sure how much pressure they'll see in archery, scouting has been going pretty well. Does any one have any experience on it?
> 
> I do plan on doing some knock and talks around my house, are people pretty receptive here? Moving from Illinois, it was not uncommon at all to do that, but I don't get the same vibe out here.
> 
> Thanks fellas!


Not that familiar with public land in that area. But as far as knocking on the doors, go for it. Just don't do it at a time when you think you would not want to be bothered, for example, dinner time. The worst that will happen is they will say no, right?


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Kgteck. Go to PGC site. Click buy license, enter your information as required. You'll see "check status of application" or some such at bottom of list.
> My 3C was awarded today.


Where did you send your application? I sent mine to Bucks County and still nothing? I'm getting a little worried they are taking their good ol' time.


----------



## Mathias

Bucks co. Took a full week to show


----------



## Mathias

Bucks used to be quick, not sure what's going on this year....


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Sent mine to Berks... Nothing yet.


----------



## Matt Musto

I mailed mine on Monday the 13th. Guy at my work mailed his on Tuesday to Montgomery County and was awarded by Thursday. He said Bucks is known for taking their time and screwing people out of tags. I never heard that before, has anyone else dealt with that?


----------



## tyepsu

It's amazing how much of a variation there is from County to County for mailing back doe tags. Growing up in north central Pennsylvania I always sent my 3A applications to Tioga County and typically got my doe tags in late August. Now that I live in southwest Pennsylvania I send my applications to Beaver County and usually get my doe tags back in about 2 weeks. I saw online I was rewarded my 2A tag on the 14th, but have not received it yet. I told my dad to send his 3A application to Montgomery County. He got his tag back in less than a week.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

tyepsu said:


> It's amazing how much of a variation there is from County to County for mailing back doe tags. Growing up in north central Pennsylvania I always sent my 3A applications to Tioga County and typically got my doe tags in late August. Now that I live in southwest Pennsylvania I send my applications to Beaver County and usually get my doe tags back in about 2 weeks. I saw online I was rewarded my 2A tag on the 14th, but have not received it yet. I told my dad to send his 3A application to Montgomery County. He got his tag back in less than a week.


Changes from year to year depending on County. Last year Berks had mine back in a week and a half. They haven't even cashed my check yet.


----------



## KMiha

I mailed mine out Friday, the 10th, was awarded the tag on Tuesday and received the tag in the mail on Saturday, the 18th. Sent it to Montgomery county.


----------



## Mathias

Matt Musto said:


> I mailed mine on Monday the 13th. Guy at my work mailed his on Tuesday to Montgomery County and was awarded by Thursday. He said Bucks is known for taking their time and screwing people out of tags. I never heard that before, has anyone else dealt with that?


Sounds like more speculative BS to me. Never had a problem.


----------



## vonfoust

As long as I see on the website that it was awarded I don't care when it shows up as long as it's before the season.


----------



## cjsportsman

My doe tag was awarded yesterday for 3D. I was beginning to think I wasn't going to get one.


----------



## full moon

avidarcher88pa said:


> Sent mine to Berks... Nothing yet.


me too


----------



## nicko

I send all of my tag applications to the same courthouse regardless of which unit I want and I have had no issues with fast processing. The Chester County courthouse has worked well for me.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> I send all of my tag applications to the same courthouse regardless of which unit I want and I have had no issues with fast processing. The Chester County courthouse has worked well for me.


Ditto!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

2F sold out before us non residents could apply,i guess no opening day eve bonfire at our camp this year


----------



## palmatedbuck04

It sure would be nice if PA would set a small percentage of antlerless tags aside in each WMU for non residents


----------



## jacobh

U just use em as firewood anyways don't u?? LOL


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> U just use em as firewood anyways don't u?? LOL


I have 2 young boys that like to go up to our camp cor youth season which wont happen this year now.so much for the game commision promoting youth hunting


----------



## jacobh

I hear that bud I was just Joking. Maybe they should look into youth tags being either sex tags. Doe or buck your choice. Or one doe tag with each license for youth hunters meaning 1 tag comes with their buck tag?? Issue is a lot will use their kids tags and kill the doe and make the kid tag it. Only bad part is the past years U burnt them did anyone else's kids not get a tag because they were bought and burned? To each their own but something to ponder. We all need to stick together and get this state straightened out before it's too late


----------



## King

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I have 2 young boys that like to go up to our camp cor youth season which wont happen this year now.*so much for the game commision promoting youth hunting*


I know you're upset because you weren't able to get a doe tag for that particular area. But you can't make broad, unsubstantiated comments like that. Just because they didn't allocate enough tags to where non-residents were able to purchase them doesn't mean they aren't promoting youth hunting. Come on now palmated.


----------



## King

In fact, they voted to not increase a required age for mentored youth hunting this year. That alone shows you they are interested in getting kids in the outdoors.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> I hear that bud I was just Joking. Maybe they should look into youth tags being either sex tags. Doe or buck your choice. Or one doe tag with each license for youth hunters meaning 1 tag comes with their buck tag?? Issue is a lot will use their kids tags and kill the doe and make the kid tag it. Only bad part is the past years U burnt them did anyone else's kids not get a tag because they were bought and burned? To each their own but something to ponder. We all need to stick together and get this state straightened out before it's too late


Iknow u were joking Scott.Until this year there was plenty of tags weather i used mine or not didnt really matter.it would just be nice if they would do something different for the kids.i sent an email ill see if i get a response


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I have 2 young boys that like to go up to our camp cor youth season which wont happen this year now.so much for the game commision promoting youth hunting


Your post confuses me.On one hand you buy them to burn them,obvioulsy complaining about the lack of deer.On the other hand you complain that there isn't enough for the kids to get.If you really want the kids to be able to shoot a doe,get them some dmap tags.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> Your post confuses me.On one hand you buy them to burn them,obvioulsy complaining about the lack of deer.On the other hand you complain that there isn't enough for the kids to get.If you really want the kids to be able to shoot a doe,get them some dmap tags.


Arent dmap tags location specific?


----------



## jacobh

OK bro just making sure I like to have fun some just don't find it funny!! Best of luck this season


QUOTE=palmatedbuck04;1075512130]Iknow u were joking Scott.Until this year there was plenty of tags weather i used mine or not didnt really matter.it would just be nice if they would do something different for the kids.i sent an email ill see if i get a response[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

How old are your boys? I have a couple spots in 5c or 5d if u get seperate bring em out here and I will put them in one of my spots


TE=palmatedbuck04;1075512130]Iknow u were joking Scott.Until this year there was plenty of tags weather i used mine or not didnt really matter.it would just be nice if they would do something different for the kids.i sent an email ill see if i get a response[/QUOTE]


----------



## palmatedbuck04

King said:


> I know you're upset because you weren't able to get a doe tag for that particular area. But you can't make broad, unsubstantiated comments like that. Just because they didn't allocate enough tags to where non-residents were able to purchase them doesn't mean they aren't promoting youth hunting. Come on now palmated.


I hear ya Randy,but it would be nice of non resident youth tags didnt go against the allocation limit.i mean how many youth non residents are there really im guessing hardly any at all.they can lower allocation it doesnt bother me at all i wouldnt shoot a doe,it would be nice if every kid had a chance to hunt.i might have worded that they arent promoting youth hunting,but i think they have overlooked this scenario with non resident kids


----------



## dougell

Yes,but most likely,there's areas close to your camp that are dmap'd.The nice thing for kids is that you can use the dmap tags on the first day,even in split wmu's.The bad thing is,not every dmap unit is posted on the PGC website and those that are,are almost impossible to read.They go on sale the day licenses go on sale and many units sell out in a day.The best thing to do is find the areas a head of time and order them online at midnight when they go on sale,Either that or contact one of the timber companies enrolled.They'll usually just mail you the coupon.You take the coupon to any licensing agent and get the tag.I usually don't even send in for a doe tag and just get a bunch of dmap tags.Hundreds of thousands of acres are dmap'd in this part of the state.I get a couple dmap tags for my own land.I'd be more than happy to give you a couple next year to let some kids kill some doe on my property.


----------



## dougell

ORGANIZATION: 
SENECA RESOURCES CORP DMAP ID: 
2394 WMU 
2F 

Address:
5605 ROUTE 6
KANE PA, 16735 

Contact: 

Day: (814) 837-6275
Evening: (999) 999-9999
E-mail: [email protected] 
Website: https://srcx.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=86cfc9483324c39af13ec07eac325bd 
Region:
Northwest Region 
Counties: 
FOREST 

Total Acreage Enrolled: 2205 
Coupons Approved: 40 

Current as of: 7/21/2015 7:52:00 AM 



ORGANIZATION: 
ALLEGHENY NATIONAL FOREST DMAP ID: 
2501 WMU 
2F 

Address:
4 FARM COLONY DRIVE
WARREN PA, 16365 

Contact: 
COLLIN SHEPHARD
Day: (814) 728-6142
Evening: (814) 728-6142
E-mail: [email protected] 
Website: www.fs.usda.gov/activity/allegheny/recreation/hunting/?recid=6083&actid=54 
Region:
Northwest Region 
Counties: 
WARREN, FOREST 

Total Acreage Enrolled: 59584 
Coupons Approved: 900 

Additional Instructions Permits are available from any issuing agent or the PGC website without coupon. 
Current as of: 7/21/2015 7:52:00 AM 


These are a couple dmap areas in forest county.I'm not sure is any tags are left put the contact information is there.If anything,it will give some ideas for next year.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

The response i got


----------



## dougell

I get two dmap tags for some Seneca property near my house.You actually have to call that number and they'll mail you the coupon.My guess is,the Seneca tags were sold out the first day.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> ORGANIZATION:
> SENECA RESOURCES CORP DMAP ID:
> 2394 WMU
> 2F
> 
> Address:
> 5605 ROUTE 6
> KANE PA, 16735
> 
> Contact:
> 
> Day: (814) 837-6275
> Evening: (999) 999-9999
> E-mail: [email protected]
> Website: https://srcx.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=86cfc9483324c39af13ec07eac325bd
> Region:
> Northwest Region
> Counties:
> FOREST
> 
> Total Acreage Enrolled: 2205
> Coupons Approved: 40
> 
> Current as of: 7/21/2015 7:52:00 AM
> 
> 
> 
> ORGANIZATION:
> ALLEGHENY NATIONAL FOREST DMAP ID:
> 2501 WMU
> 2F
> 
> Address:
> 4 FARM COLONY DRIVE
> WARREN PA, 16365
> 
> Contact:
> COLLIN SHEPHARD
> Day: (814) 728-6142
> Evening: (814) 728-6142
> E-mail: [email protected]
> Website: www.fs.usda.gov/activity/allegheny/recreation/hunting/?recid=6083&actid=54
> Region:
> Northwest Region
> Counties:
> WARREN, FOREST
> 
> Total Acreage Enrolled: 59584
> Coupons Approved: 900
> 
> Additional Instructions Permits are available from any issuing agent or the PGC website without coupon.
> Current as of: 7/21/2015 7:52:00 AM
> 
> 
> These are a couple dmap areas in forest county.I'm not sure is any tags are left put the contact information is there.If anything,it will give some ideas for next year.


Thanks for the info i will definately check into it!


----------



## dougell

DMAP is the way to go,especially if you have kids hunting.Good luck.


----------



## King

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I hear ya Randy,but it would be nice of non resident youth tags didnt go against the allocation limit.i mean how many youth non residents are there really im guessing hardly any at all.they can lower allocation it doesnt bother me at all i wouldnt shoot a doe,it would be nice if every kid had a chance to hunt.i might have worded that they arent promoting youth hunting,but i think they have overlooked this scenario with non resident kids


I agree with you in certain aspects. It'd be nice for them to do something like that for NR kids at least.


----------



## dougell

It would be nice but I couldn't imagine the outrage from the resident whiners,complaining that the non-resident kids are getting the first crack at the few deer that are left.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

full moon said:


> me too


My check was cashed today


----------



## jhauser

Stay in Ohio! I sent for my elk tag


----------



## Matt Musto

Finally got awarded my 3C doe tag. Got my trail camera out with my daughter on Saturday in the heat and saw a few doe. Tonight I'm going to build a Thirdhand 4'x4' target to replace all the junk I've been shooting at. Hopefully the five bags of clothing I've been stockpiling will fill it up. 

Does anyone have any recommendation for a two man ladder stand? Debating on buying one of those or a ground blind for my son and I.


----------



## Mathias

Matt- where in 3C are you hunting?


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Matt- where in 3C are you hunting?


My friend has a cabin on ten acres near Union Dale and then another 30 acres near Montrose. I'll go up for a long weekend in archery with him. Are you near there?


----------



## Mathias

Matt Musto said:


> My friend has a cabin on ten acres near Union Dale and then another 30 acres near Montrose. I'll go up for a long weekend in archery with him. Are you near there?


pm sent.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Finally got awarded my 3C doe tag. Got my trail camera out with my daughter on Saturday in the heat and saw a few doe.  Tonight I'm going to build a Thirdhand 4'x4' target to replace all the junk I've been shooting at. Hopefully the five bags of clothing I've been stockpiling will fill it up.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendation for a two man ladder stand? Debating on buying one of those or a ground blind for my son and I.


I bought a couple two man ladder stands when my son turned 7.They're better than nothing but I don't like using them.You stick out like a sore thumb,I find them uncomfortable and they're a pain to set up and move.Last year I ended up buying him a couple single ladder stands.One was a Summit with a sling seat and the other was I believe an old man with a mesh seat.They're way more comfortable,easier to deal with and I can get them in more trees with cover.I just use a LW alpha assault and hang it next to him.I think that's easier than using a double ladder stand.As far as ground blinds go,I wouldn't put my kid in one.


----------



## primal-bow

my son is 15. at that age does he go to the adult license? AND DOES THAT MEAN he starts to follow the ar?


----------



## dougell

Nope.He's a junior hunter until he turns 17.


----------



## River420Bottom

2C sold out.


----------



## BGM51

Just got back from Potter county. Was up checking stands. Moving stands and pulling Camera Cards. Here are a few bucks I was able to get on camera. Looks like it could be a pretty good season.


----------



## primal-bow

dougell said:


> Nope.He's a junior hunter until he turns 17.


thanks


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I bought a couple two man ladder stands when my son turned 7.They're better than nothing but I don't like using them.You stick out like a sore thumb,I find them uncomfortable and they're a pain to set up and move.Last year I ended up buying him a couple single ladder stands.One was a Summit with a sling seat and the other was I believe an old man with a mesh seat.They're way more comfortable,easier to deal with and I can get them in more trees with cover.I just use a LW alpha assault and hang it next to him.I think that's easier than using a double ladder stand.As far as ground blinds go,I wouldn't put my kid in one.


Thanks for the advice. I've never been in anything other than a climber so I don't have experience with these monstrosities. My son is 9 and shoots a crossbow for hunting. I was thinking blind might be the best option. Why don't you like ground blinds?


----------



## jacobh

Matt Im not far from Bucks county I have a few ground blinds u can use if your boy wants to try one out. One is 6' tall and will easily fit u and him


----------



## dougell

Matt,I just don't like ground blinds.If you stick a kid in one,they're bored looking out little windows.Make it into an adventure.My son is 10 this year and I just started taking him out with a crossbow last year.He's been hunting with a rifle since he was seven and last year was the first year I thought he was ready to sit for a few hours at a time.The first two years,I took him out in rifle season and made him hunt just the way I do.We primarily still hunt the big woods and ridges of northcentral Pa.There's so much to teach kids when you do that,they can' get bored.I bought him a shooting stick that he can use standing or sitting.He carries the stick and I carry the rifle.When we see a deer,he instantly has the stick ready and I just hand him the rifle.He's killed 4 bedded deer in three years hunting like that.

I put some hang-ons out for him last year.Even though I had him strapped in from the time he left the ground,he doesn't have the reach of an adult and it just made me nervous seeing him swing onto a stand from a ladder stick in the dark.I think the best option is a single ladder stand with a decent seat and gun rest.You can swing off to the side with a hangon or put a ladder stick up the back of the tree and use a hang-on that way as well.I just feel that big double ladder stands stick out too much for hunting with a bow or crossbow unless you can really tuck them into some cover.In the right spot they work but they aren't practical if you have to move them as the deer patterns change.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Matt,I just don't like ground blinds.If you stick a kid in one,they're bored looking out little windows.Make it into an adventure.My son is 10 this year and I just started taking him out with a crossbow last year.He's been hunting with a rifle since he was seven and last year was the first year I thought he was ready to sit for a few hours at a time.The first two years,I took him out in rifle season and made him hunt just the way I do.We primarily still hunt the big woods and ridges of northcentral Pa.There's so much to teach kids when you do that,they can' get bored.I bought him a shooting stick that he can use standing or sitting.He carries the stick and I carry the rifle.When we see a deer,he instantly has the stick ready and I just hand him the rifle.He's killed 4 bedded deer in three years hunting like that.
> 
> I put some hang-ons out for him last year.Even though I had him strapped in from the time he left the ground,he doesn't have the reach of an adult and it just made me nervous seeing him swing onto a stand from a ladder stick in the dark.I think the best option is a single ladder stand with a decent seat and gun rest.You can swing off to the side with a hangon or put a ladder stick up the back of the tree and use a hang-on that way as well.I just feel that big double ladder stands stick out too much for hunting with a bow or crossbow unless you can really tuck them into some cover.In the right spot they work but they aren't practical if you have to move them as the deer patterns change.


Thanks for the thought out response and I see your point. My problem is I can't still hunt with him down here on 2-3 acres lol. I can sit in a natural blind however, which is how we hunted last season. He is damn fidgety though. He does want to get up in a tree pretty bad so maybe I do the double setup like the TV guys. Looks like I need to spend a few hundred at least.


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Matt Im not far from Bucks county I have a few ground blinds u can use if your boy wants to try one out. One is 6' tall and will easily fit u and him


Thanks for the offer Scott. I think I am going to buy one so I can take both my son and daughter on a few hunts this year and conceal their movements. What brand is the big one you have?


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Thanks for the thought out response and I see your point. My problem is I can't still hunt with him down here on 2-3 acres lol. I can sit in a natural blind however, which is how we hunted last season. He is damn fidgety though. He does want to get up in a tree pretty bad so maybe I do the double setup like the TV guys. Looks like I need to spend a few hundred at least.


That's what I would do.Make it an adventure and get him up a tree.He'll have more fun.


----------



## jacobh

Man not even sure I bought it for my son at french creek outfitters. I'll try to find out. If u change your mind let me know we don't even use it. Just sits in the shop. Least u can see if that's the route u want to go. Anyways Matt best of luck to u 3!!!



QUOTE=Matt Musto;1075756394]Thanks for the offer Scott. I think I am going to buy one so I can take both my son and daughter on a few hunts this year and conceal their movements. What brand is the big one you have?[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

I've never hunted out of a ground blind but always thought they looked a bit restricting with those little windows and so many blind spots.


----------



## jacobh

Windows I have are full zipper windows. 5' by say 10" can't remember the name but the frame golds up and sets up in literally a minute


----------



## 12-Ringer

Blinds are a great way to hunt in suburbia with kids/newbies...biggest problem is tough to leave them out without getting trashed and/or stolen. Have had some super close encounters, I mean inches from the window...I do agree with Doug though, once you get up a tree, everything changes. Thanks to many advances in safety equipment e.g. lifelines, kid harnesses, etc...it is much easier and more importantly safer to introduce youngsters to the canopy.

Here is a pic of my son, 5 years ago, at age 7. We are side-by-side, 20 feet up a multi-trunked tree. Both in Gorilla loc-on's with a stackable ladder that got us there.....this was the same night that the buck that was #2 on my hit list appeared out of the thicket and began to approach. My son reached out pointed, "look Dad, there his is"...at 55 yards the 147" 9-point locked onto my us in the tree like a heat seeking missile. We ended up in a staring contest for what seemed like an eternity and then he simply altered his route a bit and passed by out of range. We saw four other smaller buck and a 6 doe that night, all of which were well in range. My son learned more that one evening than some do in a lifetime and he still talks about it every chance he gets, that he blew Dad's shot...he really was sad about it, no matter how many times I told him not to worry about it. That buck was taken by another hunter 2-weeks later, that's how I know the score....


Joe


----------



## dougell

In my opinion,people loose sight of what hunting is about and focus way too much on the kid having success.I think they need to develop an appreciation for just being out there and that's hard to get by sitting in a blind,looking out a tiny window.I think they also need to learn how to move in the presence of game and they also have to experience some blown opportunities.Those adrenaline rushes it what will continue to drive them.I'm a huge advocate of the mentored youth program but I feel the kids really need to learn how to hunt.I realize that there's certain situations where a blind may be the only answer but I'd just try to avoid those situations.Kids are much more capable than many people give them credit.Take them out and show them how to hunt.You'll be surprised.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> In my opinion,people loose sight of what hunting is about and focus way too much on the kid having success.I think they need to develop an appreciation for just being out there and that's hard to get by sitting in a blind,looking out a tiny window.I think they also need to learn how to move in the presence of game and they also have to experience some blown opportunities.Those adrenaline rushes it what will continue to drive them.I'm a huge advocate of the mentored youth program but I feel the kids really need to learn how to hunt.I realize that there's certain situations where a blind may be the only answer but I'd just try to avoid those situations.Kids are much more capable than many people give them credit.Take them out and show them how to hunt.You'll be surprised.


Couldn't agree more, there is no good substitute for experience. If a blind is the best you can conjure, its better than not going at all, but you will miss A LOT...My son, 12-now, often says he can't believe he sat in a blind early on, but that too could be the progression of learning and the development of the appreciation of the outdoors. 

Even to this day, it is not about success for me, EVERY/ANY minute I am spending outdoors with my kids is about enjoyment. We landa few flounder/trout, or bag an animal, find some sheds or morels...its simply the icing on the cake.

Jooe


----------



## dougell

I agree.When I take my son hunting,we're certainly trying to be successful but I don't take any shortcuts with him.I remember the first day I took him hunting for deer during the youth season when he was 7.We went through a lot of trial and error before finding a system that worked well.At first I put a harris bi-pod on his rifle and we blew two close opportunities that day because deer came in at different angles and the ground was too uneven for the bi-pod to work well.Still,getting busted at close range was enough to keep him wanting to go out.You want them to be successful but you want them to feel like they actually accomplished something.I realize that blinds have their place but I would never put my kid in one unless it was pouring out,even then I doubt it.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I've never hunted out of a ground blind but always thought they looked a bit restricting with those little windows and so many blind spots.


IDK, I love hunting out of them when the weather is nasty or bitter cold. You can get away with a lot more movement in them, I had deer so close last year I literally could of reached out and touched them, they did not even care it was there its been in so long there used to it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Speaking about trial and error, I learned something that could be pretty important...always fish downstream of your child/loved one....see my son thought he was hot chit this year when my parents bought him a pair of chest waders for 12th birthday. I never once thought much about positioning, but certainly preached to him the dangers, and procedures to take should he fall; #1 being STAY CALM!!! Well sure as rain in Florida, he takes a spill and I watched almost helplessly as he floated downstream away from me...no matter how much I struggled to get to him, I couldn't compete with the current, creek bed etc...luckily he didn't get too far, or hurt, but things could have been A LOT worse if we were on a bigger stream and it dawned on me....if I were fishing downstream of him I would have had to simply wait and grab him...

Live and learn!!! Anyone who thinks they're at the top of the learning curve when it comes to the outdoors, hasn't been in the outdoors long enough (lol)



















Joe


----------



## Octoberjohn

Myself personally, we have had great success hunting with a blind. My son has been turkey hunting with me since he was 4 and hunting out of a blind has made al of that possible. Last year was his first in the mentored program and we hunted with a crossbow out of the blind as well. I think they are a great tool especially for hunting with a bow/crossbow with the youth. We plan on getting a two man ladder stand this year and setting it up. I am certain that there will be missed opportunities but just getting him out there is the main point of all of this. 

Oh and just of note we did a little velvet scouting last night and found a beauty of a ten point(probably in the 140" range)! So guess where we are going again tonight to try and get a better look? It was the first thing he talked about this morning when he woke up!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Octoberjohn said:


> It was the first thing he talked about this morning when he woke up!


That is cool isn't it.....

Good luck!!

Joe


----------



## dougell

Last year we hunted out of hang-ons that I had set up with lifelines.My son was only 9 and pretty nimble but it make me nervous as heck watching him trying to swing his short legs over a treestand seat 18 feet in the air.This year I bought a couple small ladder stands and I'll just climb up and set a hang it next to him.Kids can stick it out but they have to be comfortable.During rifle season,I have a small gorilla strap on seat for when we sit.We mostly still hunt but it's easy to carry.When we sit,I set it up so that he can stand and shoot if a deer comes off to the side or behind us.I also ditched the Harris bi-pod and bought him a bog pod that he can adjust to use sitting or standing.That system works pretty good,even when we're walking.During turkey season,I have a small monopod that I bungee to the forend of his shotgun.He can sit there ready when we're working a bird and not get fatigued.You're right though.There's a huge learning curve with young kids but it can be done without taking the hunt out of it.In my opinion after doing this for a few years,Archery deer should be something that they graduate to.


----------



## Octoberjohn

dougell said:


> There's a huge learning curve with young kids but it can be done without taking the hunt out of it.In my opinion after doing this for a few years,Archery deer should be something that they graduate to.


I do agree with this to a point. But I gun hunt(if I even take the gun out) just like I archery hunt. I see that you mentioned still hunting as well. This is not even an option for us in my hunting area, as there is just too many people in the woods. I take my son, who just turned 8, out with me when I scout, hang trail cameras, when I set up stands or stand sites, and ground blind sites. I do all of my teaching when we are scouting and setting up. Once we are actually set up and hunting we just try and relax and have an enjoyable time in the field. One of the benefits of archery season is the weather is usually much nicer and that can keep him out there a little longer. I bought him a Parker Challenger crossbow last year and he shoots it very well. We have a hunting range of only 20 yards(maybe 25 if everything is perfect) and he is fine with that. We might try and gun hunt this year, but that will be up to him.


----------



## dougell

You're doing good just getting him out there all year.That matters more than anything.It's that appreciation for just being out there that will stay with him.Where we live,it's huge expanses of public land with fairly low deer densities,low hunting pressure and constantly changing food spurces.Finding a spot to sit in rifle season doesn't cut the mustard like it once did when there was pressure.I'm lucky to see one other hunter in the woods all season long.Still hunting during rifle season is the most productive way to hunt and it teaches kids so much.


----------



## yetihunter1

47 more days! Everyone send in for the 1st round of unsold doe tags? Getting pumped for the season this year, been doing a little backyard shooting but still have to hang my stand. Haven't had much time since moving but just got the last peice of furniture in the house so hopefully I have a few free minutes to get up a tree.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Yes ! Mailed in for 5c today. Awarded 5d in first round. 
Got the new elite setup and been shooting daily. Looking forward to the season!


----------



## tdonovan55

Was doing land management on my Dad's property which I hunt this past Saturday. At 2 in the afternoon, was cutting up a down tree that had fallen across the walking/atv trail. After I was done cutting up the tree, I shut the saw off, was loading the firewood into the back of my Polaris Ranger. Then all of a sudden I look up, and the about 60-70 yards and coming in my direction, is 3 mature bucks, all 3 were either 8 to 12 points. Nice spreads 18 to 21 inch, I would say. I've been out in the Woods hunting for 18 years and I never seen anything like it before. The one stopped looked dead at me, and just kept trotting along with his buddies, the could care less that I was there. I've seen bachelor groups before, usually smaller scrubby bucks, but it was such a cool thing to see, in an area you hunt. Tried to get the phone out and video, but they weren't sticking around long enough for that to happen. Hopefully in a couple months, they will still be around, because I would have been pleased to take any of them with an arrow. I really think the antler restriction, is paying off years later. Also got my 1B doe tag in the mail. Can't wait for bow season!


----------



## jhauser

checked one of my cams today. 6 bucks with this one being the biggest


----------



## jhauser

it should read 656 am.


----------



## yetihunter1

i really need to get a trail camera, i have been glassing some nice deer in this one field but my camera doesnt take good enough pictures from how far away i am but i know where they come in. Would be nice to get an up close pic of them. Nice deer jhauser!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jhauser said:


> checked one of my cams today. 6 bucks with this one being the biggest
> View attachment 2593521


Thats on your Ohio cam you cant fool me


----------



## Mr. October

I finally got my bow sighted back in after installing longer draw mods at the end of last season. I used to shoot year round and wish I still could but have to drive somewhere to shoot so it isn't easy. Anyway, I'll be shooting regularly from now on and throughout the season. I was talking to my hunting buddy today about getting our trails trimmed out. We are on the fence as far as putting up our feeder in 5C again. It didn't really have any effect last year. We fed the same two doe fawns all season and had a bunch of really well-trained mourning doves. Other than that it did nothing to draw deer in to our property so we probably won't bother with it again.


----------



## jhauser

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thats on your Ohio cam you cant fool me


 Your right there ain't any big bucks in pa. Stay in Ohio!


----------



## treestandnappin

Have a few visitors in suburbia a couple miles from Blue Mtn. Cam is up a little too high but then got a pic from the garage before she smacked a bird feeder out of the tree. 4 cubs runnin around!


----------



## Matt Musto

I had high hopes for my first trail cam set and came up with a couple 1.5 year old 6 pointers. I'm not going to go back in there until I hunt. Going to move my cam to another spot Sunday and see if I have any prospects over there. I'm kinda looking forward to not knowing what is around at my different spots and being surprised this season. I was out road scouting yesterday and every stinking field that I glassed last year is in corn. 8 different fields and no beans? Guess I'll save a little gas driving around for an hour four nights a week.


----------



## tyepsu

Between hunting Ohio, going to Illinois from October 30th thru November 7th, this year I decided to only get 1 doe tag. I have killed plenty of deer over the years, so at this point unless it's 130+ and/or 3 1/2 years or older, I'm just going to pass. The 1 doe will be plenty of meat for the year.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

5D arrived in mail this week, 5C was awarded yesterday. Bring on deer season!


----------



## pope125

I just went on the PGC website and looked at the doe license sales, out the 23 management units 15 are sold out . I see that 5C has 47,000 and 5D like 18,000. Whats everyones take on the sales in 5C and 5d ? Our are people waiting for over the counter sales ?


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I just went on the PGC website and looked at the doe license sales, out the 23 management units 15 are sold out . I see that 5C has 47,000 and 5D like 18,000. Whats everyones take on the sales in 5C and 5d ? Our are people waiting for over the counter sales ?


That's what I do Bob. Once the OTC sales start, I'll take a drive to the Chester County courthouse and get my two 5C tags. I know I could just mail in for them now but getting them OTC has become part of the leadup to my season every year. Just a small thing that I like doing.


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> I just went on the PGC website and looked at the doe license sales, out the 23 management units 15 are sold out . I see that 5C has 47,000 and 5D like 18,000. Whats everyones take on the sales in 5C and 5d ? Our are people waiting for over the counter sales ?


I'm not sure. I joined an archery club recently and when talking to a couple people there, they don't even hunt around the area. A few of them seem to travel to cabins and camps or what not. I'm sure some are probably waiting until OTC sales. Some people get lazy and don't want to go through mailing out applications and stuff. One of the reasons my dad says he only hunts with me and one other guy. No one wants to put in the work but they want to hunt the spots.


----------



## jacobh

I think a lot feel since there are so high numbers they will wait til the very end to get theirs. I also truly believe people are seeing that these areas don't have the amount of deer or the amount of land accessibility to even bother getting licenses for here





pope125 said:


> I just went on the PGC website and looked at the doe license sales, out the 23 management units 15 are sold out . I see that 5C has 47,000 and 5D like 18,000. Whats everyones take on the sales in 5C and 5d ? Our are people waiting for over the counter sales ?


----------



## KMiha

Went and checked two cameras for the first time the other day. These are two of the nicer ones we got on camera. Thinking the one must have got shot or maybe hit by a car, his right side is pretty odd. I also know there's some nicer bucks in the same area that didn't show up on camera, but saw them driving around before dark or on camera after season ended last year. Got 5 more I'm going to check this week.


----------



## muppetmower00

Have two nice deer coming in behind the house. A nice tall 9pt and a wide 8pt. But hanging cameras today at some spots to get a look at whats around.

Leaving for Ontario Thursday for black bear so archery season is coming early for me this year.

My issue is I have a lot of "good" spots but never enough time to hit them all as much as I would like in 2b. Hope to tag out early in Sept. Then can focus on birds, and other game. Ill post trail pics once I pull cameras in 2 weeks.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> That's what I do Bob. Once the OTC sales start, I'll take a drive to the Chester County courthouse and get my two 5C tags. I know I could just mail in for them now but getting them OTC has become part of the leadup to my season every year. Just a small thing that I like doing.


Nick, thats what I have been doing for years and this is the first year I have ever mailed in for doe permits. Reason I did it I was not sure how it was all going to pan out the the cuts.


----------



## Mathias

Just saw my 5D tags awarded. Due to the realignment of 5C-5D I now will hunt 5D for the first time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Just saw my 5D tags awarded. Due to the realignment of 5C-5D I now will hunt 5D for the first time.


Good luck, at least you got it right. Met a guy this morning who was all excited that he got his 5 tags for 5C, that was until I told him the area he is hunting is in 5D this year???? Never ceases to amaze me...to be honest....sometimes I can understand why the stereotype of a hunter is an uneducated, backwoods, confederate flag waiving, trespassing *******....too many out there actually fit that bill....:thumbs_do

Had another run in this morning while pulling a few camera cards, that helped shaped my harsh opinions this morning...lets just say, it was pleasant.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Joe, we need details!......


----------



## jacobh

That sucks Joe!!! Never fails u do the work and some Jackwagons tresspass and ruin it for everyone


----------



## Mathias

The view from my newly placed ladder stand looking over part of the orchard. Should be a killer spot.


----------



## King

Just received my 5D tag Saturday. Still waiting to be awarded my two 5C tags. The dairy farm I hunt was realigned to 5D this year. I really only plan to fill 1 or 2 of those tags, not all 3.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> The view from my newly placed ladder stand looking over part of the orchard. Should be a killer spot.


Nice looking spot , can see deer walking down those mowed paths .


----------



## Mathias

Yep, they're like highways.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, we need details!......


Later...afraid I'd get so fired up I'd have to ban myself

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Later...afraid I'd get so fired up I'd have to ban myself
> 
> Joe


Always like to here a good story !


----------



## jlh42581

Tag from 4d has not come back yet. I really dont care


----------



## nicko

My 3A tag arrived in the mail today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This is a long story so I will be cutting a lot out....basically last fall during the gun season we had a trespasser set up shop on the edge of the property. Being that it was on the edge, there really wasn't much I could do except introduce myself so that I could determine if this was the same person I had trail camera images of on the private ground and surely it was. I was my typical polite self and offered to share the boundaries even offered my cell # as a offer of assistance if he needed it..a few days after our chance encounter I get a call from the neighbor who is hiding in the woods watching this guy set up a stand on the property, to make things worse he reports watching the guy access the stand site by crossing the entire property. A few days later I step out find the stand and I left the following note...."This stand is located on private property without consent of the landowner or land manager. If not removed by December 15 it will be confiscated and discarded as debris." I have used this on several occasions and it usually gets the job done. Well I went out a few days later and the stand was gone, but I did find a clearly marked and groomed trail going across the private property so I followed the trail to the new stand location which was even further onto the private property. Once again, I pin the note to the tree without changing the dates, leaving just 7-days before the 12/15 deadline. Show up on 12/11 and the stand is gone. I figure everything is over, spent a good portion shed hunting the area this spring and no signs of anything suspicious. However, I go in this morning to retrieve a trail camera card and there is the same stand in the same original tree. Thanks to support from the neighbor we determined that the stand is clearly on private property and I had made the determination that I wouldn't tolerate any shenanigans this year, HOWEVER, I stopped only momentarily this morning to pull a camera card and wasn't prepared to remove the stand. It gets better as I am walking down the pipeline from pulling my card two guys approach me and ask to see my id. Considering they are not in uniform or on property that they own/manage I declined to do so until I saw theirs....this is when a third person appeared out do the bush....yep...the hunter I chased out last year. All three are/were under the impression that they are on public ground, despite clearly posted boundaries. I assured them they were on private ground and added all of the stands that I find will now be removed immediately including the one in the hickory tree at the point which I will remove today after work. It was clear from the look on their faces it was one of their stands. Of course there was the typical back and forth that you might expect and I will be honest, I was a little nervous as all three were large than I, but I wasn't about to let an ounce of intimidation show through. I further assured them, new posted signs will be going up before the opener in Sept, all trespassers will be prosecuted, and all equipment found on the private ground will be confiscated. Mind you this all happening at 6:30AM this morning and I am in my work attire with a camo jumpsuit over top. 

The nerve of these guys, especially they one I met last year. Sometimes I really wonder how it is I can enjoy this...I mean it isn't really the kill anymore, the preparation can be such a back and spirit breaker (obviously), but there is something about sitting 20' up a tree when the morning grey starts to grab color or when that buck crests a ridge out of range and you are hoping he heads your way that draws me back every year, despite this total BS.....now I will be worrying about my gear in the area and Lord knows there is a ton of it (8 stands, a blind, two feeders, and 8 cams) for them to screw with....just don't know what makes a person think it is ok to go wherever they want, whenever they want to, even after being identified and told to stay out....

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> This is a long story so I will be cutting a lot out....basically last fall during the gun season we had a trespasser set up shop on the edge of the property. Being that it was on the edge, there really wasn't much I could do except introduce myself so that I could determine if this was the same person I had trail camera images of on the private ground and surely it was. I was my typical polite self and offered to share the boundaries even offered my cell # as a offer of assistance if he needed it..a few days after our chance encounter I get a call from the neighbor who is hiding in the woods watching this guy set up a stand on the property, to make things worse he reports watching the guy access the stand site by crossing the entire property. A few days later I step out find the stand and I left the following note...."This stand is located on private property without consent of the landowner or land manager. If not removed by December 15 it will be confiscated and discarded as debris." I have used this on several occasions and it usually gets the job done. Well I went out a few days later and the stand was gone, but I did find a clearly marked and groomed trail going across the private property so I followed the trail to the new stand location which was even further onto the private property. Once again, I pin the note to the tree without changing the dates, leaving just 7-days before the 12/15 deadline. Show up on 12/11 and the stand is gone. I figure everything is over, spent a good portion shed hunting the area this spring and no signs of anything suspicious. However, I go in this morning to retrieve a trail camera card and there is the same stand in the same original tree. Thanks to support from the neighbor we determined that the stand is clearly on private property and I had made the determination that I wouldn't tolerate any shenanigans this year, HOWEVER, I stopped only momentarily this morning to pull a camera card and wasn't prepared to remove the stand. It gets better as I am walking down the pipeline from pulling my card two guys approach me and ask to see my id. Considering they are not in uniform or on property that they own/manage I declined to do so until I saw theirs....this is when a third person appeared out do the bush....yep...the hunter I chased out last year. All three are/were under the impression that they are on public ground, despite clearly posted boundaries. I assured them they were on private ground and added all of the stands that I find will now be removed immediately including the one in the hickory tree at the point which I will remove today after work. It was clear from the look on their faces it was one of their stands. Of course there was the typical back and forth that you might expect and I will be honest, I was a little nervous as all three were large than I, but I wasn't about to let an ounce of intimidation show through. I further assured them, new posted signs will be going up before the opener in Sept, all trespassers will be prosecuted, and all equipment found on the private ground will be confiscated. Mind you this all happening at 6:30AM this morning and I am in my work attire with a camo jumpsuit over top.
> 
> The nerve of these guys, especially they one I met last year. Sometimes I really wonder how it is I can enjoy this...I mean it isn't really the kill anymore, the preparation can be such a back and spirit breaker (obviously), but there is something about sitting 20' up a tree when the morning grey starts to grab color or when that buck crests a ridge out of range and you are hoping he heads your way that draws me back every year, despite this total BS.....now I will be worrying about my gear in the area and Lord knows there is a ton of it (8 stands, a blind, two feeders, and 8 cams) for them to screw with....just don't know what makes a person think it is ok to go wherever they want, whenever they want to, even after being identified and told to stay out....
> 
> Joe


That is a disturbing story Joe. I hope they were honestly mistaken and will vacate your hunting area. Be safe going back in.


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe

Sorry to hear about that confrontation. I remember you telling about that guy last year. Just stinks to have to deal with that but you did the right thing. Let me know if you ever want someone to go in with you. I'd be happy too. That is exactly why I drive 45 minutes to my one and only spot to try and avoid exactly that (although I have a few older amish gentlemen to deal with each year). 

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> This is a long story so I will be cutting a lot out....basically last fall during the gun season we had a trespasser set up shop on the edge of the property. Being that it was on the edge, there really wasn't much I could do except introduce myself so that I could determine if this was the same person I had trail camera images of on the private ground and surely it was. I was my typical polite self and offered to share the boundaries even offered my cell # as a offer of assistance if he needed it..a few days after our chance encounter I get a call from the neighbor who is hiding in the woods watching this guy set up a stand on the property, to make things worse he reports watching the guy access the stand site by crossing the entire property. A few days later I step out find the stand and I left the following note...."This stand is located on private property without consent of the landowner or land manager. If not removed by December 15 it will be confiscated and discarded as debris." I have used this on several occasions and it usually gets the job done. Well I went out a few days later and the stand was gone, but I did find a clearly marked and groomed trail going across the private property so I followed the trail to the new stand location which was even further onto the private property. Once again, I pin the note to the tree without changing the dates, leaving just 7-days before the 12/15 deadline. Show up on 12/11 and the stand is gone. I figure everything is over, spent a good portion shed hunting the area this spring and no signs of anything suspicious. However, I go in this morning to retrieve a trail camera card and there is the same stand in the same original tree. Thanks to support from the neighbor we determined that the stand is clearly on private property and I had made the determination that I wouldn't tolerate any shenanigans this year, HOWEVER, I stopped only momentarily this morning to pull a camera card and wasn't prepared to remove the stand. It gets better as I am walking down the pipeline from pulling my card two guys approach me and ask to see my id. Considering they are not in uniform or on property that they own/manage I declined to do so until I saw theirs....this is when a third person appeared out do the bush....yep...the hunter I chased out last year. All three are/were under the impression that they are on public ground, despite clearly posted boundaries. I assured them they were on private ground and added all of the stands that I find will now be removed immediately including the one in the hickory tree at the point which I will remove today after work. It was clear from the look on their faces it was one of their stands. Of course there was the typical back and forth that you might expect and I will be honest, I was a little nervous as all three were large than I, but I wasn't about to let an ounce of intimidation show through. I further assured them, new posted signs will be going up before the opener in Sept, all trespassers will be prosecuted, and all equipment found on the private ground will be confiscated. Mind you this all happening at 6:30AM this morning and I am in my work attire with a camo jumpsuit over top.
> 
> The nerve of these guys, especially they one I met last year. Sometimes I really wonder how it is I can enjoy this...I mean it isn't really the kill anymore, the preparation can be such a back and spirit breaker (obviously), but there is something about sitting 20' up a tree when the morning grey starts to grab color or when that buck crests a ridge out of range and you are hoping he heads your way that draws me back every year, despite this total BS.....now I will be worrying about my gear in the area and Lord knows there is a ton of it (8 stands, a blind, two feeders, and 8 cams) for them to screw with....just don't know what makes a person think it is ok to go wherever they want, whenever they want to, even after being identified and told to stay out....
> 
> Joe


Joe, it usually gets worse before it gets better. I can tell u this from past experience with some of these clowns , they have nothing and care about know ones property or things . In the long run whats really going to happen to them legally ? Nothing !


----------



## 12-Ringer

Most folks know I own www.the12-ring.com 
one of the main reasons I take such great care in dealing with everyone on this property, indcluding the blatantly rude and ignorant criminals is because this property serves as the field testing grounds for all of my customers cameras. At this very moment I have eight there testing with the plans to ship by the end of the week if all goes well. I did go back on my lunch breack todaty and move many of them closer to the main house, which will certainly cut down on quality, candid shots...of game that is......










i really couldn't afford for a thief to come through and wipe out an entire fleet, esepcially considering most there are being built for customers. Knock on wood, I have never had a customer cam go missing, but with dealings like this, I can only think it will be a matter of time :thumbs_do

Joe


----------



## Mathias

These types of encounters are painfully frequent here in Pa.. While I'd like to give them the benefit of the doubt, history has shown me otherwise.


----------



## nicko

Stories like this are infuriating to hear. Those guys are flat out slobs and it's a shame that you actually have to worry about retaliation or having your own equipment stolen for booting them off. 

It sounds like the only thing these guys might understand is somebody getting loud with them.


----------



## Mathias

PGC is like a well oiled machine this year. My 5C tags posted too! I can taste the backstraps already :hungry:


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Most folks know I own www.the12-ring.com
> one of the main reasons I take such great care in dealing with everyone on this property, indcluding the blatantly rude and ignorant criminals is because this property serves as the field testing grounds for all of my customers cameras. At this very moment I have eight there testing with the plans to ship by the end of the week if all goes well. I did go back on my lunch breack todaty and move many of them closer to the main house, which will certainly cut down on quality, candid shots...of game that is......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really couldn't afford for a thief to come through and wipe out an entire fleet, esepcially considering most there are being built for customers. Knock on wood, I have never had a customer cam go missing, but with dealings like this, I can only think it will be a matter of time :thumbs_do
> 
> Joe


That's a tough call and apparently a big issue when you hunt in populated areas.I do 90% of my hunting on public land or land owned by timber companies and open to the public.I rarely ever see or run into evidence of other hunters in these areas.I also own my own land,which I don't post and I'm also a property owner on another huge piece.That area gets dmap'd and 200 people get permits to hunt it every year.I'll kill some doe in there early in the season but really avoid it because there's just too many people.When I am back there,I see people all the time who I'm sure have no business being back there.To date,I've never asked to see a permit or ran anyone off.I really don't care who hunts it and I'm not getting into a whizzing match with anyone.I have no concerns about confronting anyone face to face but most of them are cowards and they'll retaliate when you're not looking.The last thing I need is someone stringing a cable across an ATV trail or setting a booby trap that can hurt one of my kids because they're back there all the time on 4 wheelers,dirt bikes and horses.I've only ever had one problem back there and I took care of it.Worse thing is,I couldn't have been any nicer to the jack wagon prior to him stealing my stand.I hope I'm wrong but my guess is,your stuff will now get messed with.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I hope you are wrong too Doug....hard to believe what some of us deal with...private or not...it is the people that make the poor choices to act like criminals...

Joe


----------



## dougell

I'm pretty laid back and I don't even post my property.I live on a private road,that I own.I constantly have ATV's coming up my road or crossing the edge of my fields.Granted no one has ever asked lol but they go slow and waive as they go buy so I just waive back.It actually brings a smile to my face to see kids out actually enjoying the outdoors or to see a family out there together.I just never saw a need to be confrontational.I have people crossing my property during hunting season and even have them parking in my fields on occasion.I do think it's ignorant that no one has ever asked but again,I've never had any real problems.As long as that continues,I'll keep acting the way I always have.People are ignorant though and I think the closer you get to urban areas,the worse it gets.


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7

havent seen many acorns yet, apples are hit and miss from the late frost.


----------



## dougell

I've already seen a pile of little tiny acorns starting to drop about a months ago.That happens when you have a real wet spring and they don't get pollinated.I doubt we'll have a big mast crop up here this year and that will help me.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> This is a long story so I will be cutting a lot out....basically last fall during the gun season we had a trespasser set up shop on the edge of the property. Being that it was on the edge, there really wasn't much I could do except introduce myself so that I could determine if this was the same person I had trail camera images of on the private ground and surely it was. I was my typical polite self and offered to share the boundaries even offered my cell # as a offer of assistance if he needed it..a few days after our chance encounter I get a call from the neighbor who is hiding in the woods watching this guy set up a stand on the property, to make things worse he reports watching the guy access the stand site by crossing the entire property. A few days later I step out find the stand and I left the following note...."This stand is located on private property without consent of the landowner or land manager. If not removed by December 15 it will be confiscated and discarded as debris." I have used this on several occasions and it usually gets the job done. Well I went out a few days later and the stand was gone, but I did find a clearly marked and groomed trail going across the private property so I followed the trail to the new stand location which was even further onto the private property. Once again, I pin the note to the tree without changing the dates, leaving just 7-days before the 12/15 deadline. Show up on 12/11 and the stand is gone. I figure everything is over, spent a good portion shed hunting the area this spring and no signs of anything suspicious. However, I go in this morning to retrieve a trail camera card and there is the same stand in the same original tree. Thanks to support from the neighbor we determined that the stand is clearly on private property and I had made the determination that I wouldn't tolerate any shenanigans this year, HOWEVER, I stopped only momentarily this morning to pull a camera card and wasn't prepared to remove the stand. It gets better as I am walking down the pipeline from pulling my card two guys approach me and ask to see my id. Considering they are not in uniform or on property that they own/manage I declined to do so until I saw theirs....this is when a third person appeared out do the bush....yep...the hunter I chased out last year. All three are/were under the impression that they are on public ground, despite clearly posted boundaries. I assured them they were on private ground and added all of the stands that I find will now be removed immediately including the one in the hickory tree at the point which I will remove today after work. It was clear from the look on their faces it was one of their stands. Of course there was the typical back and forth that you might expect and I will be honest, I was a little nervous as all three were large than I, but I wasn't about to let an ounce of intimidation show through. I further assured them, new posted signs will be going up before the opener in Sept, all trespassers will be prosecuted, and all equipment found on the private ground will be confiscated. Mind you this all happening at 6:30AM this morning and I am in my work attire with a camo jumpsuit over top.
> 
> The nerve of these guys, especially they one I met last year. Sometimes I really wonder how it is I can enjoy this...I mean it isn't really the kill anymore, the preparation can be such a back and spirit breaker (obviously), but there is something about sitting 20' up a tree when the morning grey starts to grab color or when that buck crests a ridge out of range and you are hoping he heads your way that draws me back every year, despite this total BS.....now I will be worrying about my gear in the area and Lord knows there is a ton of it (8 stands, a blind, two feeders, and 8 cams) for them to screw with....just don't know what makes a person think it is ok to go wherever they want, whenever they want to, even after being identified and told to stay out....
> 
> Joe


If you need a hand removing stands/ holding off the trespassers I would be willing to give a hand since I know im close. My fiance always tells me its one of the good things about my size, picking up heavy stuff and looking scary to weirdos haha.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I've already seen a pile of little tiny acorns starting to drop about a months ago.That happens when you have a real wet spring and they don't get pollinated.I doubt we'll have a big mast crop up here this year and that will help me.


Me too....we have a TON of cherries though....many of the trees are loaded...that will change a few things, but mostly for the better for the hunters in the areas on the northern tier that I frequent. Down here in 5C, the whites and chestnuts are looking real good. Our chestnut groves are old and now dropping their masses earlier than they did 15 years ago, but the season opens here in mid-September and as long as I have both of my thermacells running, I just might be able to snipe a nice one out of the grove this year. It has been almost 10 years since we took one out of the grove itself. I have a double man in the middle a loc-on along an edge and blind not to far off....should be interesting. The oak ridge is odd, the whites are thick, but the pin and red are very thin. That should help in so much that the whites are clustered relatively closely. A strategically placed stand can cover one pocket of trees. 

Should be an interesting season this year. 

Joe


----------



## dougell

I don't like big mast crops.The deer spread out and they don't have to travel to feed.Around here,we have huge patches of laurel with an over story of oak.The acorns drop on the deer's heads while they're bedding in the laurel and they have no reason to leave.I hunt a few places that have been high graded and there's only a few oaks left.One spot in particular has about a dozen oaks right along the edge of about 10 acres of tangled mess.When those oaks are dropping,that spot is a sure bet every time the wind is right.We had a huge mast crop last year and the deer actually vanished from several of my usual spots because there's no oaks.


----------



## jesses80

the boy and I just got our 2H tags today can't wait to get him out in the early youth hunt.


----------



## bucknut1

getting close


----------



## Jared Hajas

couple of 2c bucks I have gotten several weeks in a row.


----------



## pope125

Cant believe so many guys are so excited about this early buck season . To me sitting in a tree and being 80 degrees out to me is not fun. Let me know how it works out when you run one thru the guts or liver in September.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Cant believe so many guys are so excited about this early buck season . To me sitting in a tree and being 80 degrees out to me is not fun. Let me know how it works out when you run one thru the guts or liver in September.


Im with ya Bob,i have a hard time going out becore the 3rd week of October


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Cant believe so many guys are so excited about this early buck season . To me sitting in a tree and being 80 degrees out to me is not fun. Let me know how it works out when you run one thru the guts or liver in September.


The only thing that intrigues me is that fact that I might actually get to hunt our chestnut groves. Over the years they began producing earlier and earlier with each passing year. Nut will likely start falling around 8/20 of this year with a bulk on the ground between 9/15 and 10/15. When they start to fall ALL of the deer in the area flock to the two groves. It is not uncommon to have as many as 10-15 in each grove at ALL hours of the day. I have pulled into the yard and walked, in work cloths to within 50 yards of the grove before they run off, even when they run off they grab one last chestnut before they split. If I sit down, climb a stand, or simply duck behind a tree, a few are back as early as 15-minutes.

I am not a fan of the heat or the bugs, but the opportunity does interest me some.

Joe


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Cant believe so many guys are so excited about this early buck season . To me sitting in a tree and being 80 degrees out to me is not fun. Let me know how it works out when you run one thru the guts or liver in September.


I think early season conditions actually helps reduces the chances of a bad shot. The foliage and bushes are still full and lush so long range shots for those hunting in the timber won't be there. Depending on where you hunt, the tree leaves and other growth may only allow a 20-25 yard shot. 

I dropped a doe within the first hour on the first day of the early doe season a few years ago. Quick recovery and straight to the processor. You just have to be prepared, both in your shooting and how you plan to get the deer out of the woods.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> The only thing that intrigues me is that fact that I might actually get to hunt our chestnut groves. Over the years they began producing earlier and earlier with each passing year. Nut will likely start falling around 8/20 of this year with a bulk on the ground between 9/15 and 10/15. When they start to fall ALL of the deer in the area flock to the two groves. It is not uncommon to have as many as 10-15 in each grove at ALL hours of the day. I have pulled into the yard and walked, in work cloths to within 50 yards of the grove before they run off, even when they run off they grab one last chestnut before they split. If I sit down, climb a stand, or simply duck behind a tree, a few are back as early as 15-minutes.
> 
> I am not a fan of the heat or the bugs, but the opportunity does interest me some.
> 
> Joe


Idk, I told myself this year I'm not starting to hunt till mid October . To me laying all kind of sweat down, trouncing all thru your properties pushing deer that been on your property all summer is not a good thing . Just me !!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I think early season conditions actually helps reduces the chances of a bad shot. The foliage and bushes are still full and lush so long range shots for those hunting in the timber won't be there. Depending on where you hunt, the tree leaves and other growth may only allow a 20-25 yard shot.
> 
> I dropped a doe within the first hour on the first day of the early doe season a few years ago. Quick recovery and straight to the processor. You just have to be prepared, both in your shooting and how you plan to get the deer out of the woods.


20 to 25 yd shot is not a chip shot , there are no chip shots in bowhunting !


----------



## Mathias

Chip shot opportunity couple minutes ago


----------



## nicko

Didn't say 20-25 yards is a chip shot but for somebody who is prepared and has been practicing, the chances of a good hit and fast recovery are good. 

To each his own and I can understand why some guys have no interest in chasing bucks in mid September. But if you hunt other areas early on and save your best property or spots for what you consider to be prime time, you can still hunt and not burn and area out. I concentrate most of my early season hunts on an area of public land that gets little pressure and where I rarely see other hunters. I get it in before the small game seasons kick in which is when the area will get trampled.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Didn't say 20-25 yards is a chip shot but for somebody who is prepared and has been practicing, the chances of a good hit and fast recovery are good.
> 
> To each his own and I can understand why some guys have no interest in chasing bucks in mid September. But if you hunt other areas early on and save your best property or spots for what you consider to be prime time, you can still hunt and not burn and area out. I concentrate most of my early season hunts on an area of public land that gets little pressure and where I rarely see other hunters. I get it in before the small game seasons kick in which is when the area will get trampled.


Small game hunters are an issue in PA ive never seen another state like it.small game opens and i sit in my stand thinking to myself "why would anyone want to hunt a bushy tailed rodent with a cannon when they can hunt a majestic whitetailed deer with archery equipment".
For years by my camp opening say of small game was bigger thsn opening day of archery


----------



## nicko

I gotta say that I loved small game hunting when I was doing it. I would go with a buddy from college and his brothers and we would trudge through thickets and flush rabbits. I hunted pheasants with our dog and loved it. I liked watching the dog work even more than getting a bird. But pheasant hunting here is pretty much all stocked birds and opening day of pheasant can be crazy. We have some local gamelands five minutes from my house and the land is not big. I pulled in on opening morning and there had to be 40+ cars parked there and in the church lot across the street. I turned right around and the dog and I went home.


----------



## jacobh

Haha I agree about the rodents!!! That said I've missed many days in a tree for a lay down blind hunting geese!!!





palmatedbuck04 said:


> Small game hunters are an issue in PA ive never seen another state like it.small game opens and i sit in my stand thinking to myself "why would anyone want to hunt a bushy tailed rodent with a cannon when they can hunt a majestic whitetailed deer with archery equipment".
> For years by my camp opening say of small game was bigger thsn opening day of archery


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Haha I agree about the rodents!!! That said I've missed many days in a tree for a lay down blind hunting geese!!!


A man needs to diversify Scott. 

I've hunted geese but never laying down in ground blinds. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## jacobh

Yea man when your calling them and your in decoys and they cup their wings and coming down right ontop of u it's awesome!!! Come on out Nick we always have room for u


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Yea man when your calling them and your in decoys and they cup their wings and coming down right ontop of u it's awesome!!! Come on out Nick we always have room for u


I'll take you up on that Scott.


----------



## King

Outside of archery deer season, this is a close second in terms of the joys of hunting.


----------



## dougell

This morning wouldn't have been a bad morning to be sitting in a tree.


----------



## jacobh

Please do Nick your always invited as u already know





nicko said:


> I'll take you up on that Scott.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> This morning wouldn't have been a bad morning to be sitting in a tree.


Walking out the door at 6am, I felt that hunting itch hit hard with the nice cool temps!


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Small game hunters are an issue in PA ive never seen another state like it.small game opens and i sit in my stand thinking to myself "why would anyone want to hunt a bushy tailed rodent with a cannon when they can hunt a majestic whitetailed deer with archery equipment".
> For years by my camp opening say of small game was bigger thsn opening day of archery


I agree that years ago it was a problem unless you used them to your advantage.I haven't seen a small game hunter during archery season in well over 15 years.I've also never once seen a guy with a muzzleloader during the early season.


----------



## George Charles

Getting out early season a couple of times helps me work out the bugs & calm the nerves to be prepared for November. Harvesting 1 of my biggest bucks Sept. 18. also helps.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Idk, I told myself this year I'm not starting to hunt till mid October . To me laying all kind of sweat down, trouncing all thru your properties pushing deer that been on your property all summer is not a good thing . Just me !!


Hunting the groves results in the least amount of intrusion possible on the properties that I hunt. You don't even enter the hardwoods as I have stands/blinds IN the groves themselves. Tracking is a different phenomenon in itself especially in the early seasons.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

I'm looking at the early season as I have before. A chance to take a doe before I get serious with the bucks. Only now If a shooter accidentally crosses my path I get cash in on a potential bonus. I may also treat the first month as mentor hunts and let my son do all the shooting. I'm really excited about the last two weeks before gun season and I would love to be in a tree for those opportunities.


----------



## pope125

Wish everyone luck in September!! Have fun !!


----------



## pope125

Just went on PGC website there is like 35,000 tags left in 5C , there will be plenty for the guys that always buy 20 to 30 tags to buy over the counter . Picked up property last year and the landowner wanted me to shoot 20 or more does!! Told him no way , funny thing is if a lot of other hunters went in there they would of did it . Plenty of tags for the animal lovers to buy some up .


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Cant believe so many guys are so excited about this early buck season . To me sitting in a tree and being 80 degrees out to me is not fun. Let me know how it works out when you run one thru the guts or liver in September.


I kind of agree. The only thing that sucks is that one of the selfish neighbors starts shooting does day-one and shoots every deer that walks by his stand the first two weeks. He doesn't even eat deer. Just likes killing. (This is in 5C).


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> I kind of agree. The only thing that sucks is that one of the selfish neighbors starts shooting does day-one and shoots every deer that walks by his stand the first two weeks. He doesn't even eat deer. Just likes killing. (This is in 5C).


I feel that doesn't have to do much with shooting early season, more with just being a slob hunter. I view it has similar to hunting down south, no matter what you are sitting in the heat and their seasons open up earlier than ours (Florida guys are in the stand right now). If they can hunt the heat, so can we, all personal preference. I hunt it mainly because I have limited hunting time, especially this year with a 9-5 job and no vacation for the season (too many weddings, including my own in 2 months). 

If you can stand the heat i say get in the tree, if not wait till October but either way its your choice and no one should hold it against you. Im so damn excited for the season to start i will probably be in my stand at 12:01 am on the 19th so i don't "spook the deer".


----------



## Squirrel

yetihunter1 said:


> (too many weddings, including my own in 2 months).


Dude, you are making the same mistake I did, an October wedding LOL. We got married Oct 30th, back then I was just a casual bowhunter, now I wish we picked an earlier date haha.

I agree about it being the hunters choice to hunt earlier and we should be judged if we chose to hunt early seasons. I will be in a tree on the 19th unless it's a monsoon or major storm.


----------



## yetihunter1

Squirrel said:


> Dude, you are making the same mistake I did, an October wedding LOL. We got married Oct 30th, back then I was just a casual bowhunter, now I wish we picked an earlier date haha.
> 
> I agree about it being the hunters choice to hunt earlier and we should be judged if we chose to hunt early seasons. I will be in a tree on the 19th unless it's a monsoon or major storm.


Haha, i tried! My fiance initially wanted the 1st week of november and then honeymoon the 2nd. I atleast shot that down so now its the Oct 16th and then honeymoon so i will be back to hunt the rut.....on saturdays only.....blahhh.


----------



## vonfoust

Squirrel said:


> Dude, you are making the same mistake I did, an October wedding LOL. We got married Oct 30th, back then I was just a casual bowhunter, now I wish we picked an earlier date haha.
> 
> I agree about it being the hunters choice to hunt earlier and we should be judged if we chose to hunt early seasons. I will be in a tree on the 19th unless it's a monsoon or major storm.


Mine's Oct 4. At the time was living in Ohio and their season started a week earlier that year. It was the opener for PA though, and I didn't think to look for PA. My Dad came from a tree stand, got a tux on and made it to my wedding. My Mom was not happy!


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Mine's Oct 4. At the time was living in Ohio and their season started a week earlier that year. It was the opener for PA though, and I didn't think to look for PA. My Dad came from a tree stand, got a tux on and made it to my wedding. My Mom was not happy!



Congrats on you wedding bud. I am the only one in my family who hunts or really likes being in the woods for extended periods of time, so i wont have to worry about anyone missing the wedding or being upset about the timing other than myself haha.


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> Congrats on you wedding bud. I am the only one in my family who hunts or really likes being in the woods for extended periods of time, so i wont have to worry about anyone missing the wedding or being upset about the timing other than myself haha.


Been there done that Ill never get married again , never !!


----------



## simms125

Sadly im one of the guys who hates hunting when its hot, but im forced to this year our first son is due on.... wait for it.... Nov 2nd right when it gets beautiful but hey ill take it and maybe ill be able to get out after he arrives


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> Congrats on you wedding bud. I am the only one in my family who hunts or really likes being in the woods for extended periods of time, so i wont have to worry about anyone missing the wedding or being upset about the timing other than myself haha.


LOL! Thanks, but it will be 18 years this year. I wouldn't trade anything for it, ever. Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> LOL! Thanks, but it will be 18 years this year. I wouldn't trade anything for it, ever. Congratulations and good luck.


hahaha, well im a little late but congrats on 18 years!


----------



## Mr. October

simms125 said:


> Sadly im one of the guys who hates hunting when its hot, but im forced to this year our first son is due on.... wait for it.... Nov 2nd right when it gets beautiful but hey ill take it and maybe ill be able to get out after he arrives


Well _that_ was poor planning. LOL!


----------



## simms125

Mr. October said:


> Well _that_ was poor planning. LOL!


tell me about it!


----------



## mgaspari

simms125 said:


> tell me about it!


No it's not, get the child into hunting and then every birthday can be spent in the stand - perfect tradition


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> Haha, i tried! My fiance initially wanted the 1st week of november and then honeymoon the 2nd. I atleast shot that down so now its the Oct 16th and then honeymoon so i will be back to hunt the rut.....on saturdays only.....blahhh.


At least you were able to lay the law down on that one. I know a few people who never lay the law down for anything. They've lost their man cards a long time ago.


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> I feel that doesn't have to do much with shooting early season, more with just being a slob hunter. I view it has similar to hunting down south, no matter what you are sitting in the heat and their seasons open up earlier than ours (Florida guys are in the stand right now). If they can hunt the heat, so can we, all personal preference. I hunt it mainly because I have limited hunting time, especially this year with a 9-5 job and no vacation for the season (too many weddings, including my own in 2 months).
> 
> If you can stand the heat i say get in the tree, if not wait till October but either way its your choice and no one should hold it against you. Im so damn excited for the season to start i will probably be in my stand at 12:01 am on the 19th so i don't "spook the deer".


The problem is its a small piece of property in a Suburban area surrounded by lots of "no hunting" ground. All his killing chases off any remaining deer so if anyone else wants to kill anything . . well you'd better get out early season. The best part is he doesn't own any of the land he hunts. He's just greedy and likes to kill. And the PGC rewards this by continuing to let one person buy unlimited antlerless tags.


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> The problem is its a small piece of property in a Suburban area surrounded by lots of "no hunting" ground. All his killing chases off any remaining deer so if anyone else wants to kill anything . . well you'd better get out early season. The best part is he doesn't own any of the land he hunts. He's just greedy and likes to kill. And the PGC rewards this by continuing to let one person buy unlimited antlerless tags.


IMO, there are a great deal that the PGC does wrong but can say this unlimted tags is probably the worst . Its and agency just looking to make money , yes they lowered tag allocations in 5C and 5D to me thats still not enough . When a guy can go out and buy 25 tags is ridiculous. These guys that kill 15 to 20 does , to them its all about killing!! To me there is more to hunting than shooting the first buck or doe to come by , to me its about shooting the most mature deer on my farms . I have deer hunted a lot of places and this new property I got last year is right up there with my Ohio farm just lacking mature bucks . The farm is over run with does but Im not going in there and shooting 20 does. The funny thing is that the buck to doe ratio is not that bad out of whack.


----------



## Billy H

Agree with Pope, There should be a limit per hunter on doe tags. With what I am personally seeing as far as fawn production this year the unlimited doe tag thing is going take a bigger toll on doe populations this season then we have seen in a while here in the southeast. I believe it will impact us for a few years to come. JMHO.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Agree with Pope, There should be a limit per hunter on doe tags. With what I am personally seeing as far as fawn production this year the unlimited doe tag thing is going take a bigger toll on doe populations this season then we have seen in a while here in the southeast. I believe it will impact us for a few years to come. JMHO.


Agreed. Last year was the first time ever in 5C that I hunted from October to January and didn't see a single adult doe. Not even young adult. Just a bunch of doe fawns and button bucks orphaned by the neighbor.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> IMO, there are a great deal that the PGC does wrong but can say this unlimted tags is probably the worst . Its and agency just looking to make money , yes they lowered tag allocations in 5C and 5D to me thats still not enough . When a guy can go out and buy 25 tags is ridiculous. These guys that kill 15 to 20 does , to them its all about killing!! To me there is more to hunting than shooting the first buck or doe to come by , to me its about shooting the most mature deer on my farms . I have deer hunted a lot of places and this new property I got last year is right up there with my Ohio farm just lacking mature bucks . The farm is over run with does but Im not going in there and shooting 20 does. The funny thing is that the buck to doe ratio is not that bad out of whack.


 great post Bob you can hunt with me anytime


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> Agree with Pope, There should be a limit per hunter on doe tags. With what I am personally seeing as far as fawn production this year the unlimited doe tag thing is going take a bigger toll on doe populations this season then we have seen in a while here in the southeast. I believe it will impact us for a few years to come. JMHO.


Agree completely. Especially during gun season after the rut. One doe shot during shotgun season could end up being as much as 3 deer out of the herd if we count the doe and her possibly being pregnant with twins, but more likely just one fawn. Although I have saw three pairs of twins this year. Now, obviously not every doe is pregnant, but if one person shoots five does, assuming three are pregnant, it could end up being anywhere from 6-9 deer out of the herd.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> great post Bob you can hunt with me anytime


Thanks I appreciate that !!


----------



## yetihunter1

Probably one of my worse days. Go to a 3d shoot today and on the 4th target my bow explodes. String broke, cams bent and limbs splintered. Luckily I only go a slash on my arm and hand from the string but now my bow is out of commission. Called diamond and two archery shops and still waiting on replies for how long and how much. Worried it may be worth more than the bow is. Have a friend who just got a new bow that im going to ask if I can borrow his old one but other than that I am SOL. Joy.......


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> Probably one of my worse days. Go to a 3d shoot today and on the 4th target my bow explodes. String broke, cams bent and limbs splintered. Luckily I only go a slash on my arm and hand from the string but now my bow is out of commission. Called diamond and two archery shops and still waiting on replies for how long and how much. Worried it may be worth more than the bow is. Have a friend who just got a new bow that im going to ask if I can borrow his old one but other than that I am SOL. Joy.......


Sorry to hear that. Hope things work out. Keep us informed.


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> Probably one of my worse days. Go to a 3d shoot today and on the 4th target my bow explodes. String broke, cams bent and limbs splintered. Luckily I only go a slash on my arm and hand from the string but now my bow is out of commission. Called diamond and two archery shops and still waiting on replies for how long and how much. Worried it may be worth more than the bow is. Have a friend who just got a new bow that im going to ask if I can borrow his old one but other than that I am SOL. Joy.......


Did u happen to call french creek outfitters ?


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear that yeti but at least you only got minor injuries. Any idea what might have made the string break?


----------



## yetihunter1

So quick update, called French Creek and Lancaster archery both said it would cost more than the bow is worth and probably wouldn't be ready for Sept 19th. Diamond never got back to me after multiple calls and emails. Luckily a friend has an older bow he is letting me borrow for the season. So now i need to get it set up and use to shoot an 07 Bowtech Tribute. All I can say is that im happy the string whacked my hand and not my face and that there are people out there who will offer to help you when your bow blows up in your hand haha. Had some members of AT offer me loaners too, so nice to see archers helping archers.....specially poor archers like me (never buy a house 3 months before your wedding!!!!).


----------



## nicko

Good to hear you have a buddy who is helping you out with a bow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> IMO, there are a great deal that the PGC does wrong but can say this unlimted tags is probably the worst . Its and agency just looking to make money , yes they lowered tag allocations in 5C and 5D to me thats still not enough . When a guy can go out and buy 25 tags is ridiculous. These guys that kill 15 to 20 does , to them its all about killing!! To me there is more to hunting than shooting the first buck or doe to come by , to me its about shooting the most mature deer on my farms . I have deer hunted a lot of places and this new property I got last year is right up there with my Ohio farm just lacking mature bucks . The farm is over run with does but Im not going in there and shooting 20 does. The funny thing is that the buck to doe ratio is not that bad out of whack.


A few years ago I would have agreed with you in a nano-second and then I had the opportunity to connect with a fellow who hunts a college campus in 5C. The purpose is to reduce the herd and he can easily take 4-5 in a single day where he hunts. I've witnessed him shoot a doe, tag it, dress it, and get it to his vehicle only to shoot another in less than an hour. 

Despite what anyone wants to say 5C and 5D are OVER-RUN with deer, they just aren't stacked up in areas where the majority can get to them. Take a ride around WCU'S stadium at dusk or dawn....you'll loose count. I sit in my car almost every night in front of PSU Brandywine and count 25-30..EVERY night I go. Same on the campus of Swarthmore, Immaculata, Elwyn, Devereux, Glen Mills etc.....there are a select few who hunt these areas and if I didn't see it with my own eyes I'd never believe it, but filling 10-20 tags in a season in these areas is not unreasonable. 

The real crime is the PGCs lack of effort to develop partnerships with some of these large tract landowners in tje regulated WMUs so that an average license holder could have a shot. It is quite sad to me that because you're not a politician, LEO, or otherwise connected you lose out on these abundant opportunities. I am no longer a welcomed guest at one local campus because I voiced this to the membership. Indicating maybe we could invite youth or veterans in to help assist with the harvest quotas....next year I was not asked back...good riddance to be honest...so much crookedness going on there I am glad not to be associated with that group.

I know there will be a few who jump out at me and say the government (PGC) has enough control, and that there is ample land to hunt so they don't need to be finding hunting spots for their constituents. Those folks are probably right, but a little effort could go a long way especially in the WMUs that have the population problems. I inatead the answer is huge tag allocations. I know quite a few guya who only buy one because they know they'd be lucky to see one, let alone shoot one. I guess rhe PGCs perspective is that the guy buying multiple tags simply balances that alltoment??

I met two guys last year who hunted public land 20+ times each, neither ever saw a legal buck, and one had one fawn in range in the early season. Less than ten miles away another guy and his 19 year old son filled 16 antlerless tags and they each scored a p&y buck. The are hunting on private property owned by a hospital and are two of only 6 who hunt the available land.

FAIR is a far dirtier word it's more infamous four-lettered "f"-word cousin. 

Just my .02.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> So quick update, called French Creek and Lancaster archery both said it would cost more than the bow is worth and probably wouldn't be ready for Sept 19th. Diamond never got back to me after multiple calls and emails. Luckily a friend has an older bow he is letting me borrow for the season. So now i need to get it set up and use to shoot an 07 Bowtech Tribute. All I can say is that im happy the string whacked my hand and not my face and that there are people out there who will offer to help you when your bow blows up in your hand haha. Had some members of AT offer me loaners too, so nice to see archers helping archers.....specially poor archers like me (never buy a house 3 months before your wedding!!!!).


Glad you got squared away Matt. Good luck on Monday at LAS, let me know how it goes. Hoping to spend a little time on your map this week. 

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Glad you got squared away Matt. Good luck on Monday at LAS, let me know how it goes. Hoping to spend a little time on your map this week.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe, looking forward to start shooting again.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> A few years ago I would have agreed with you in a nano-second and then I had the opportunity to connect with a fellow who hunts a college campus in 5C. The purpose is to reduce the herd and he can easily take 4-5 in a single day where he hunts. I've witnessed him shoot a doe, tag it, dress it, and get it to his vehicle only to shoot another in less than an hour.
> 
> Despite what anyone wants to say 5C and 5D are OVER-RUN with deer, they just aren't stacked up in areas where the majority can get to them. Take a ride around WCU'S stadium at dusk or dawn....you'll loose count. I sit in my car almost every night in front of PSU Brandywine and count 25-30..EVERY night I go. Same on the campus of Swarthmore, Immaculata, Elwyn, Devereux, Glen Mills etc.....there are a select few who hunt these areas and if I didn't see it with my own eyes I'd never believe it, but filling 10-20 tags in a season in these areas is not unreasonable.
> 
> The real crime is the PGCs lack of effort to develop partnerships with some of these large tract landowners in tje regulated WMUs so that an average license holder could have a shot. It is quite sad to me that because you're not a politician, LEO, or otherwise connected you lose out on these abundant opportunities. I am no longer a welcomed guest at one local campus because I voiced this to the membership. Indicating maybe we could invite youth or veterans in to help assist with the harvest quotas....next year I was not asked back...good riddance to be honest...so much crookedness going on there I am glad not to be associated with that group.
> 
> I know there will be a few who jump out at me and say the government (PGC) has enough control, and that there is ample land to hunt so they don't need to be finding hunting spots for their constituents. Those folks are probably right, but a little effort could go a long way especially in the WMUs that have the population problems. I inatead the answer is huge tag allocations. I know quite a few guya who only buy one because they know they'd be lucky to see one, let alone shoot one. I guess rhe PGCs perspective is that the guy buying multiple tags simply balances that alltoment??
> 
> I met two guys last year who hunted public land 20+ times each, neither ever saw a legal buck, and one had one fawn in range in the early season. Less than ten miles away another guy and his 19 year old son filled 16 antlerless tags and they each scored a p&y buck. The are hunting on private property owned by a hospital and are two of only 6 who hunt the available land.
> 
> FAIR is a far dirtier word it's more infamous four-lettered "f"-word cousin.
> 
> Just my .02.
> 
> Joe


If thats the case it still stands to reason and actually reinforces that selling as many tags as a body can buy in 5C is not the way to go. By your own admission you state lots of hunters are lucky to see any deer at all. If a few select ,connected guys are hunting campuses overrun with deer those campuses should be set up like a red tag deal.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> If thats the case it still stands to reason and actually reinforces that selling as many tags as a body can buy in 5C is not the way to go. By your own admission you state lots of hunters are lucky to see any deer at all. If a few select ,connected guys are hunting campuses overrun with deer those campuses should be set up like a red tag deal.


Agreed!

Joe


----------



## nicko

I'm surprised that any college campus in this area would allow hunting on the school grounds regardless of the deer population. I like the idea of it but from a liability standpoint and considering most (if not all) colleges have student laws regarding weapons on campus, it's not something I would expect to see schools allowing. I went to Cabrini College in Wayne PA and my buddy and I hunted small game off campus but he kept the shotguns we used in his dorm room. That said, this was also in the late 80s so times were a bit different and not like things are now.


----------



## nicko

Available number of doe tags are dropping in 5C and 5D (well, maybe not so much 5D). I'm heading to the Chester County courthouse early next week when over-the-counter sales start and getting my two tags for 5C.


*Allotment Sold Available*
5C	70000	45341	24659
5D	24000	11019	12981


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> If thats the case it still stands to reason and actually reinforces that selling as many tags as a body can buy in 5C is not the way to go. By your own admission you state lots of hunters are lucky to see any deer at all. If a few select ,connected guys are hunting campuses overrun with deer those campuses should be set up like a red tag deal.


Bill , Joe talks about these pieces of properties like these universities that all these deer are on .Guess my question to Joe is is anybody hunting these places, if so I can guarantee you this these guys are somehow affiliated with these places to get to hunt there . Also your chance of getting permission to hunt these places are like 0% MIGHT HAVE A BETTER CHANCE OF SEEING GOD . I don't care how over run a place is with deer , Joe don't sit there and think these people are eating 16 deer. I picked a new farm up this year , and my first meeting with the farmer and before I even laid one foot on the farm he told me he wanted me to shoot 30 deer the first year . My answer to him was if you want that many deer killed your looking at the wrong man for the job . I proceeded to give him references all the places I hunted and pictures of the bucks I killed . I told him to give me 5 years to put a dent in the deer herd , and after 5 years to sit down and reevaluate things after 5 years . I told him I will have documeneted information of every sit on his farm and the deer totals of every sit . And all trail cam info. I can tell you this you throw 85% of the hunters we have and put them on that farm there would not be a deer left in 5 years .


----------



## Mathias

Pope, you could always invite a fellow AT'er………...:wink:
(for a doe)


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Pope, you could always invite a fellow AT'er………...:wink:
> (for a doe)


Honestly I would love too , I told the farmer I could kill a few more if I could bring a person here and there .


----------



## nicko

He wanted you to shoot 30 deer the first year??? That alone is a full time job.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> I'm surprised that any college campus in this area would allow hunting on the school grounds regardless of the deer population. I like the idea of it but from a liability standpoint and considering most (if not all) colleges have student laws regarding weapons on campus, it's not something I would expect to see schools allowing. I went to Cabrini College in Wayne PA and my buddy and I hunted small game off campus but he kept the shotguns we used in his dorm room. That said, this was also in the late 80s so times were a bit different and not like things are now.


My dad shot two absolute pigs of deer out in that area, probably 5 minutes from that campus. Uncle shot another huge one out of the same place. We got a trail camera out there now, haven't checked it yet. Probably should since its been about a month. 

12-Ringer-I'm a Grad Student at WCU, I've never taken notice to any deer in the area or tried to look for them. All my classes are at night so maybe I'll take a drive around after class. I wouldn't be surprised to see that many though I guess, just from hunting some of the spots I hunt, deer love those thick strips and network of woods that are around developments and what not.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Bill , Joe talks about these pieces of properties like these universities that all these deer are on .Guess my question to Joe is is anybody hunting these places, if so I can guarantee you this these guys are somehow affiliated with these places to get to hunt there . Also your chance of getting permission to hunt these places are like 0% MIGHT HAVE A BETTER CHANCE OF SEEING GOD . I don't care how over run a place is with deer , Joe don't sit there and think these people are eating 16 deer. I picked a new farm up this year , and my first meeting with the farmer and before I even laid one foot on the farm he told me he wanted me to shoot 30 deer the first year . My answer to him was if you want that many deer killed your looking at the wrong man for the job . I proceeded to give him references all the places I hunted and pictures of the bucks I killed . I told him to give me 5 years to put a dent in the deer herd , and after 5 years to sit down and reevaluate things after 5 years . I told him I will have documeneted information of every sit on his farm and the deer totals of every sit . And all trail cam info. I can tell you this you throw 85% of the hunters we have and put them on that farm there would not be a deer left in 5 years .


I never said that they were eating all of the deer, and I absolutely said that they are connected in some way; whether it be a direct connection with the university, hospital, cemetery or through state and local politics even state local law enforcement and YES they are hunting these properties and the guard them as if they are Fort Knox.

I live across the street from Newman University in Aston PA, and there is a group that archery hunts that campus regularly and the surrounding properties. Now I'm not talking about archery hunters in the apple trees in the quad, but most of these universities own much more property that many of us ever realize. Swarthmore College for example as a group of hunters that take a significant amount of deer off of that property each year. 

I agree that you and I will rarely ever get the chance to be on these properties, but I have had the good fortune of getting in with one group for a short period of time. 

With regard to folks eating the deer, the hunters sharing the harvest program is a tremendous state-wide program, even more-so in Delaware and Chester Counties. Our local processor said he seen a tremendous increase in the amount of deer being donated each year, most of them from these hunters that I am referencing from some of these local propwrties. In fact the processor himself has leveraged his connections and hunts on the Glen Mills School property. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Honestly I would love too , I told the farmer I could kill a few more if I could bring a person here and there .


THIS is what I am talking about!!!!! Sharing an opportunity.

I am very fortunate to have access to some prime property in the Glenmore Downingtown Area. The property owners wanted the deer GONE. It took years of educating the landowners to several aspects of deer permitting, hunting, harvesting, etc... I was very fortunate these landowners were willing to accept an education, and listen to me. Many landowners today don't want to hear it. They spend $5,000 on there flower bed and the deer destroy in three days. They want the deer removed and removed yesterday, which is just a reflection of the throwaway society that we live in these days. 

Over the years I have shared my opportunities the best that I can... I have taken several hunters, in fact some from archery talk to the properties and on every occasion the hunters either harvested or had the opportunity to harvest deer.

Trust me I could share story after story after story about how difficult it was to actually share the opportunity. I just shared with Matt last week that I took a hunter there last year, made it very clear he was welcome to hunt with me that day and hopefully harvest a deer. Three days later I found him in a climber not 50 yards from one of the stands I had him hunting out of. When I approached him he looked shocked, he was under the impression that I gave him permission to hunt the property. 

Now several of you here on archerytalk know me, some know me better than others. I was absolutely positively crystal clear that he was only welcome to hunt that property with me the day that I took out. Moreover, if he thought he had permission it was interesting that he chose to park in an inconspicuous location and hike more than a half a mile to get to that same ridgetop. 

I only share the story for one reason, I can actually sympathize with those who have private access and the fervor with which they protect it. Which is why I've always had this pipe dream that the PGC would somehow find a way to partner with some of these large conglomerates to allow for access of the general membership e.g. Pennsylvania license holders. I know it'll never happen, the PGC will just stand behind the amount of public land that's available and while there is certainly plenty of land to hunt, the deer density on that land pales in comparison to the deer density and some of the areas that I'm referencing. 

It doesn't mean the deer are not there, it doesn't mean that hunters cannot and are not successful in parks like Ridley Creek, French Creek, Marsh Creek, etc..

Unfortunately, there are some even among our ranks here on archerytalk, a forum that was designed for people like us to help one another, that will call hunter's lazy, unprepared, "unskilled", all of which could be true, but in my mind is highly unlikely. I have never been accused of being a pessimist, that's for sure. I tend to see the good in most things and consequently most people. I know a few of the hunters who frequent this forum, and particularly this thread. I know they are as an acomplished hunter as I am. I also know I can go and sit in the tree stand on my private property tomorrow and have 5 deer with a bow range and I know a few of those guys can hunt the first three weeks of the season and never have a deer range. 

I'm not saying that from an egotistical standpoint, just to make the point that no matter how many tags are sold in a wildlife management unit, you cannot kill the deer if they're not there and thanks to too many reasons to mention, the deer are simply not as plentiful on propeeties that the majoritu have access too.

Pope, if you'd ever like to chat, I'd be willing to share with you the efforts that I put in place to help ensure that when I bring folks to this property that I can count on them to "do the right thing".

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> THIS is what I am talking about!!!!! Sharing an opportunity.
> 
> I am very fortunate to have access to some prime property in the Glenmore Downingtown Area. The property owners wanted the deer GONE. It took years of educating the landowners to several aspects of deer permitting, hunting, harvesting, etc... I was very fortunate these landowners were willing to accept an education, and listen to me. Many landowners today don't want to hear it. They spend $5,000 on there flower bed and the deer destroy in three days. They want the deer removed and removed yesterday, which is just a reflection of the throwaway society that we live in these days.
> 
> Over the years I have shared my opportunities the best that I can... I have taken several hunters, in fact some from archery talk to the properties and on every occasion the hunters either harvested or had the opportunity to harvest deer.
> 
> Trust me I could share story after story after story about how difficult it was to actually share the opportunity. I just shared with Matt last week that I took a hunter there last year, made it very clear he was welcome to hunt with me that day and hopefully harvest a deer. Three days later I found him in a climber not 50 yards from one of the stands I had him hunting out of. When I approached him he looked shocked, he was under the impression that I gave him permission to hunt the property.
> 
> Now several of you here on archerytalk know me, some know me better than others. I was absolutely positively crystal clear that he was only welcome to hunt that property with me the day that I took out. Moreover, if he thought he had permission it was interesting that he chose to park in an inconspicuous location and hike more than a half a mile to get to that same ridgetop.
> 
> I only share the story for one reason, I can actually sympathize with those who have private access and the fervor with which they protect it. Which is why I've always had this pipe dream that the PGC would somehow find a way to partner with some of these large conglomerates to allow for access of the general membership e.g. Pennsylvania license holders. I know it'll never happen, the PGC will just stand behind the amount of public land that's available and while there is certainly plenty of land to hunt, the deer density on that land pales in comparison to the deer density and some of the areas that I'm referencing.
> 
> It doesn't mean the deer are not there, it doesn't mean that hunters cannot and are not successful in parks like Ridley Creek, French Creek, Marsh Creek, etc..
> 
> Unfortunately, there are some even among our ranks here on archerytalk, a forum that was designed for people like us to help one another, that will call hunter's lazy, unprepared, "unskilled", all of which could be true, but in my mind is highly unlikely. I have never been accused of being a pessimist, that's for sure. I tend to see the good in most things and consequently most people. I know a few of the hunters who frequent this forum, and particularly this thread. I know they are as an acomplished hunter as I am. I also know I can go and sit in the tree stand on my private property tomorrow and have 5 deer with a bow range and I know a few of those guys can hunt the first three weeks of the season and never have a deer range.
> 
> I'm not saying that from an egotistical standpoint, just to make the point that no matter how many tags are sold in a wildlife management unit, you cannot kill the deer if they're not there and thanks to too many reasons to mention, the deer are simply not as plentiful on propeeties that the majoritu have access too.
> 
> Pope, if you'd ever like to chat, I'd be willing to share with you the efforts that I put in place to help ensure that when I bring folks to this property that I can count on them to "do the right thing".
> 
> Joe


Joe , some very good points !! When I was younger I would say know back when i was in my 20's I was not a hunter , I can say I just wanted to kill everything in sight and with any weapon . Things have changed a lot over the years , I guess to make a long story short , I will only kill a buck if he is over 4.5 and you and I both know deer like that are few and far between around here . Has far as does , these days will only kill what I can eat and a few people that love deer meat and don't hunt anymore . Joe , You talk about bringing people to properties you hunt . I hunt alone, and refuse to hunt we other people for a lot of reasons but I guess the main reason is I don't trust people when it comes to hunting . Im the kind of person if you told me that you had a monster on your property and I knew where it was , Honestly I could care less I would wish u luck and try to give advice to help that person harvest that deer . I guess the hole reasons I hunt alone is , I don't need the bull**** that comes with hunting with other people , I got a certain way of hunting and I do my own thing . I can say most of the private property I have are farms that I have had for over 15 to 20 years and these people don't want anyone else hunting there land . I have had stands stolen , cameras stolen , caught more people trespassing than I can count , Dealing with horses , atv's , all on my properties over the years and has taken years to get all that BS under control .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Bill , Joe talks about these pieces of properties like these universities that all these deer are on .Guess my question to Joe is is anybody hunting these places, if so I can guarantee you this these guys are somehow affiliated with these places to get to hunt there . Also your chance of getting permission to hunt these places are like 0% MIGHT HAVE A BETTER CHANCE OF SEEING GOD . I don't care how over run a place is with deer , Joe don't sit there and think these people are eating 16 deer. I picked a new farm up this year , and my first meeting with the farmer and before I even laid one foot on the farm he told me he wanted me to shoot 30 deer the first year . My answer to him was if you want that many deer killed your looking at the wrong man for the job . I proceeded to give him references all the places I hunted and pictures of the bucks I killed . I told him to give me 5 years to put a dent in the deer herd , and after 5 years to sit down and reevaluate things after 5 years . I told him I will have documeneted information of every sit on his farm and the deer totals of every sit . And all trail cam info. I can tell you this you throw 85% of the hunters we have and put them on that farm there would not be a deer left in 5 years .


Bob people dont realize how fast a herd can be decimated.it doesnt take long at all.i read your other post about when u were in your 20's and killed everything in sight.that happens to a lot of young hunters.i think they feel to be successful they feel they have to kill large amounts of deer.young hunters with this mindset are not good for the deer herd.i have been hunting a property in Ohio for 35 years was always a great place.the neighbors had 2 boys once they hit their 20's killed every deer in sight.one year they killed 17.that was 15 years ago the place still hasnt recovered.even though an area has high deer numbers you just cant come in and start smashing everything it has to be gradual or you will ruin a hunting property.im glad someone else sees this


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Joe , some very good points !! When I was younger I would say know back when i was in my 20's I was not a hunter , I can say I just wanted to kill everything in sight and with any weapon . Things have changed a lot over the years , I guess to make a long story short , I will only kill a buck if he is over 4.5 and you and I both know deer like that are few and far between around here . Has far as does , these days will only kill what I can eat and a few people that love deer meat and don't hunt anymore . Joe , You talk about bringing people to properties you hunt . I hunt alone, and refuse to hunt we other people for a lot of reasons but I guess the main reason is I don't trust people when it comes to hunting . Im the kind of person if you told me that you had a monster on your property and I knew where it was , Honestly I could care less I would wish u luck and try to give advice to help that person harvest that deer . I guess the hole reasons I hunt alone is , I don't need the bull**** that comes with hunting with other people , I got a certain way of hunting and I do my own thing . I can say most of the private property I have are farms that I have had for over 15 to 20 years and these people don't want anyone else hunting there land . I have had stands stolen , cameras stolen , caught more people trespassing than I can count , Dealing with horses , atv's , all on my properties over the years and has taken years to get all that BS under control .


Being newer to hunting (this will be 6th year gun and 3rd year with a bow) i don't have as many or any of the run ins and experience you guys do with trespassers, handling of private land or other hunters whose ethics do not match yours. I do agree with Joe in the fact that there are tons of deer in 5C and 5D because i see them everyday on property i was told i can "ABSOLUTELY NOT" hunt on. I mainly hunt Marsh Creek and Ridley Creek and have had minimal success (shot 1 doe, never seen a buck in stand) but its still an opportunity. I have always wondered in it has ever been proposed to adopt a WIA program similar to west and south wisconsin, where the DNR pays private land owners for the right to have walk in access (WIA) for public hunters. It allows hunters in Wisconsin access to an additional 25k+ acres of private land that they don't have to ask permission for. I feel something like this would be beneficial for the SRAs here in PA because that is where the majority of the deer herd is. 

As to sharing the opportunity, I couldn't agree more. I only just started bowhunting in SE PA 2 years ago but when a friend shows interest I always bring them out with me. While normally it doesn't lead to them wanting to hunt (lack of deer sightings on public land isn't a great motivator) I still feel that sharing the hunt is one of the best parts of archery hunting. Since most of my friends don't like the woods or quickly grew bored of sitting in a tree, luckily there are guys on here that I can talk to who have the same passion that I have, or understand my joy when a nice cold front moves through that first week of NOV (my fiance is learning though). There are alot of solid guys on here who have given me help or offered advice that I have taken and applied to hunting situations. I hope that in the years to come I can return the favor as I gain access to more property or find honeyholes on public land. Its not about the antlers for me but about the experience and sharing it with people of the same mindset.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Bob people dont realize how fast a herd can be decimated.it doesnt take long at all.i read your other post about when u were in your 20's and killed everything in sight.that happens to a lot of young hunters.i think they feel to be successful they feel they have to kill large amounts of deer.young hunters with this mindset are not good for the deer herd.i have been hunting a property in Ohio for 35 years was always a great place.the neighbors had 2 boys once they hit their 20's killed every deer in sight.one year they killed 17.that was 15 years ago the place still hasnt recovered.even though an area has high deer numbers you just cant come in and start smashing everything it has to be gradual or you will ruin a hunting property.im glad someone else sees this


Palmated , So true !!! Like the new farm I have , the guy wanted 30 does shot the first year and I said no way . I could of went in there and shot at least 20 but I didn't . I have a little different approach at dealing with high deer numbers . A lot of hunter would of went in there like kids in a candy store and just started whacking,fawns, button bucks , yearlings , I won't do that . I spent t a lot of time on that new farm and probably over hunted it but I wanted to spend as much time to get a real good feel on the deer numbers . I can say from the first year of hunting it , yes there are a lot of does but there were mornings where I saw 12 to 15 different bucks . So to me the buck to doe ratio is not that bad out of whack. I think I shot 4 to 5 mature does a year things it will be a balanced herd down the road and it will happen over time .


----------



## jacobh

I've been saying this about special reg areas for 5 yrs now. Many on here have said Im lazy I don't know how to hunt now many are seeing it! Herd will not come back because hunters and allocation numbers will not allow it. Many say it's simply because the land can't handle it... Well quit building! Limerick has become the new king of Prussia it's really pathetic what's happening in these areas. There's still plenty of food for the deer to eat but heaven for bid they have car accidents or property damage to their property. They'd rather just wipe em out





palmatedbuck04 said:


> Bob people dont realize how fast a herd can be decimated.it doesnt take long at all.i read your other post about when u were in your 20's and killed everything in sight.that happens to a lot of young hunters.i think they feel to be successful they feel they have to kill large amounts of deer.young hunters with this mindset are not good for the deer herd.i have been hunting a property in Ohio for 35 years was always a great place.the neighbors had 2 boys once they hit their 20's killed every deer in sight.one year they killed 17.that was 15 years ago the place still hasnt recovered.even though an area has high deer numbers you just cant come in and start smashing everything it has to be gradual or you will ruin a hunting property.im glad someone else sees this


----------



## vonfoust

Urban/suburban settings are a thing every state struggles to deal with. 

Joe, while I sympathize with you that if the universities would let 'cooperatives' hunt, it would be a PR nightmare for them. Think of the 'white tower' people that inhabit and teach at those same univeristies. 

I bleieve the PGC needs to create an 'urban tag' that can be used only in designated areas. They can make all these universities 'urban areas'. Once they declare an area 'urban', then a person can get unlimited tags for that area. Cut the 5C and 5D (and 2B) tags to accurately reflect the amount of public land available, make the rest urban.

This way the President of a university (or any other 'urban' area) does not have the PR nightmare on his doorstep.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ok im speculating here cuz i dont know,but it seems like 5C and 5D have a lot of deer.its seems certsin areas are actually LOADED with deer and some areas not so much.would it be better to have special management areas to take more deer out of where the herd numbers are higher,and not have so many tags alloted for the whole WMU?


----------



## yetihunter1

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ok im speculating here cuz i dont know,but it seems like 5C and 5D have a lot of deer.its seems certsin areas are actually LOADED with deer and some areas not so much.would it be better to have special management areas to take more deer out of where the herd numbers are higher,and not have so many tags alloted for the whole WMU?


Yes.


----------



## jacobh

I honestly believe going back to county specific tags would work better but Im the minority!!!! Now u have 5c some areas are special reg and some aren't in the same Managment unit. After Christmas u can hunt does with a shotgun in montgomery county but not Berks although they're same Managment unit. How many u think don't realize that and actually hunt Berks with a gun in this period of time??? My guess is a lot. County specific tags target this Managment tags do not


----------



## jacobh

This is the problem. They want u to believe there's deer behind every tree in 5c and 5d. This is not the case. Yes years ago we had a ton of deer but unlimited licenses for 10 yrs put a stop to that


QUOTE=palmatedbuck04;1076970170]Ok im speculating here cuz i dont know,but it seems like 5C and 5D have a lot of deer.its seems certsin areas are actually LOADED with deer and some areas not so much.would it be better to have special management areas to take more deer out of where the herd numbers are higher,and not have so many tags alloted for the whole WMU?[/QUOTE]


----------



## goathillinpa

There are a lot of deer in 2B, the problem is getting permission to hunt in the urban areas.


----------



## jlh42581

I went on an overnight scouting trip the other night. I started recording some clips to maybe put a video together end of season. Well google, decided to auto awesome it while I slept. I woke up to this, kinda cheesy but neat that google complied that all together like that.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_JEErAqWaFyWGZFLUxnZGROQmM/view?usp=sharing

Woke up under the tarp at 1:30am when a mouse ran across my face. Lets say I am not sure when the next time will be that I sleep under a tarp. The weight penalty on my 1 man mountain hardware sprite isnt too much more, maybe a lb. Yeah, sissy!


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Palmated , So true !!! Like the new farm I have , the guy wanted 30 does shot the first year and I said no way . I could of went in there and shot at least 20 but I didn't . I have a little different approach at dealing with high deer numbers . A lot of hunter would of went in there like kids in a candy store and just started whacking,fawns, button bucks , yearlings , I won't do that . I spent t a lot of time on that new farm and probably over hunted it but I wanted to spend as much time to get a real good feel on the deer numbers . I can say from the first year of hunting it , yes there are a lot of does but there were mornings where I saw 12 to 15 different bucks . So to me the buck to doe ratio is not that bad out of whack. I think I shot 4 to 5 mature does a year things it will be a balanced herd down the road and it will happen over time .


How many acres is the farm?I can tell you for a fact that if you kill 5 doe/year on a farm that already has at least 20 doe(you said you could kill that many so there's probably way more)you won't even scratch the surface let alone reduce the herd,regardless of how many years you do that for.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I've been saying this about special reg areas for 5 yrs now. Many on here have said Im lazy I don't know how to hunt now many are seeing it! Herd will not come back because hunters and allocation numbers will not allow it. Many say it's simply because the land can't handle it... Well quit building! Limerick has become the new king of Prussia it's really pathetic what's happening in these areas. There's still plenty of food for the deer to eat but heaven for bid they have car accidents or property damage to their property. They'd rather just wipe em out


Maybe I missed it but I never remember anyone calling you lazy or a bad hunter.I think you definitely have unrealistic expections of how many deer you should be seeing.What exactly are the deer eating if they have plenty of food and what specifically are they eating during winter?


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Bob people dont realize how fast a herd can be decimated.it doesnt take long at all.i read your other post about when u were in your 20's and killed everything in sight.that happens to a lot of young hunters.i think they feel to be successful they feel they have to kill large amounts of deer.young hunters with this mindset are not good for the deer herd.i have been hunting a property in Ohio for 35 years was always a great place.the neighbors had 2 boys once they hit their 20's killed every deer in sight.one year they killed 17.that was 15 years ago the place still hasnt recovered.even though an area has high deer numbers you just cant come in and start smashing everything it has to be gradual or you will ruin a hunting property.im glad someone else sees this


I disagree 100%.If the habitat is good,it doesn't take long at all for the deer to rebound.I know areas that were almost completely wiped out do to ehd and they all came back,even though people continued to shoot them.


----------



## goathillinpa

jlh42581 said:


> I went on an overnight scouting trip the other night. I started recording some clips to maybe put a video together end of season. Well google, decided to auto awesome it while I slept. I woke up to this, kinda cheesy but neat that google complied that all together like that.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_JEErAqWaFyWGZFLUxnZGROQmM/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Woke up under the tarp at 1:30am when a mouse ran across my face. Lets say I am not sure when the next time will be that I sleep under a tarp. The weight penalty on my 1 man mountain hardware sprite isnt too much more, maybe a lb. Yeah, sissy!


Cool video, I think I would of had a tent though. lol


----------



## jlh42581

I likely will next time. Google did that on its own I didn't spend one second editing.


----------



## jacobh

U need to go back and look at some other threads that's exactly what I was called. Again unrealistic? I don't believe so. I see far fewer deer ten ever. I never found deer that had starved to death 20 yrs ago so obviously food is not the issue. Again my comment was based on how to manage the number of doe kills and I said county specific tags



QUOTE=dougell;1076977426]Maybe I missed it but I never remember anyone calling you lazy or a bad hunter.I think you definitely have unrealistic expections of how many deer you should be seeing.What exactly are the deer eating if they have plenty of food and what specifically are they eating during winter?[/QUOTE]


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I disagree 100%.If the habitat is good,it doesn't take long at all for the deer to rebound.I know areas that were almost completely wiped out do to ehd and they all came back,even though people continued to shoot them.


Well the habit is fine,agriculture,some clearcut,some selective cut timbered,over grown orchard,some big mature hardwoods.it has it all except deer.they have yet to rebound so i guess we will disagree.the habitat is actually better now than it was before the masacre
Also the ODNR has drastically reduced the number of tags in my county be ause of the lack of deer


----------



## dougell

So you think the only time to reduce the herd is if you find starving deer?Wow.What are the deer eating that's providing them with plenty of food?How many deer do you need to see for it to be a good hunt?Do you expect the deer to be spread out evenly so everyone has an equal chance?


----------



## jacobh

They're eating acorns soy beans and corn... Plus browse. Yes believe it or not there's plenty to eat but yes they killed too many deer in these areas. Not sure why u can't believe that??? You really don't know my area at all pretty obvious. Sitting all day and seeing one deer off in a distance would be nice. Lastbyr I sat for weeks without seeing a deer. Is that a good number for u? So where are all the deer in 5c? Remember there's tons! So many when I called the PGC they too said that too many does have been taken out of this area yet u know different


----------



## dougell

Well,acorns aren't a consistant producer from year to year and they're only a food source for a few months.I'm also willing to bet with the deer densities that that area had for so long,there's very little in terms of preferred browse.That would leave the soybeans and corn.Do you really expect a farmer to finance your hobby by providing them with unlimited food and lose a significant portion of their income?


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> They're eating acorns soy beans and corn... Plus browse. Yes believe it or not there's plenty to eat but yes they killed too many deer in these areas. Not sure why u can't believe that??? You really don't know my area at all pretty obvious. Sitting all day and seeing one deer off in a distance would be nice. Lastbyr I sat for weeks without seeing a deer. Is that a good number for u? So where are all the deer in 5c? Remember there's tons! So many when I called the PGC they too said that too many does have been taken out of this area yet u know different


Did you scout,find sign and hunt near it?


----------



## jacobh

I'm done... Im not a moron I know how to hunt


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe , some very good points !! When I was younger I would say know back when i was in my 20's I was not a hunter , I can say I just wanted to kill everything in sight and with any weapon . Things have changed a lot over the years , I guess to make a long story short , I will only kill a buck if he is over 4.5 and you and I both know deer like that are few and far between around here . Has far as does , these days will only kill what I can eat and a few people that love deer meat and don't hunt anymore . Joe , You talk about bringing people to properties you hunt . I hunt alone, and refuse to hunt we other people for a lot of reasons but I guess the main reason is I don't trust people when it comes to hunting . Im the kind of person if you told me that you had a monster on your property and I knew where it was , Honestly I could care less I would wish u luck and try to give advice to help that person harvest that deer . I guess the hole reasons I hunt alone is , I don't need the bull**** that comes with hunting with other people , I got a certain way of hunting and I do my own thing . I can say most of the private property I have are farms that I have had for over 15 to 20 years and these people don't want anyone else hunting there land . I have had stands stolen , cameras stolen , caught more people trespassing than I can count , Dealing with horses , atv's , all on my properties over the years and has taken years to get all that BS under control .


Bob, I am right there with you on almost every point, except I refuse to give up on trying to make a few positive conenctions and pay forward some of the opportunities that I have been presented. Sure, I have had more bad than good experiences, but I have also helped several folks harvest their first deer with a bow. I gave an opportunity to a father/son team that had hunted the entire year without even seeing a deer, the son shot a deer with his father by his side in my 20' double ladder stand. Sure there have been frustrations, but one positive experience helps the others pass. I tend to invite folks because like you, I don't prefer to shoot more than I can eat and to be honest 1 decent buck, fills my freezer nicely. However, the landowners still expect deer to be removed. They don't want to see my truck at the barn and 25 deer in the field. Last fall I didn't take anyone to the property with me but we (my dad, my cousin, one trespasser, a neighbor and I) still took 7 doe and two buck from the property and it didn't even make a dent in the population. We donated much of it to the hunters sharing the harvest program. 

Trophy is a relative term and I agree a 4.5 year old is a trophy regardless of the head gear he's carrying. Getting a buck to 4.5 years in these parts is a whole other story though. I'd rather deal with bear, yotes, wolves, and lions, than the turnpike and route 100 (lol). Something a lot of folks just fail to realize, even in these parts a mature buck will travel MILES, sometimes every day. A 100 acre parcel (which is almost unheard of in these parts) will rarely contain a deer. It brings a chuckle every time I hear about someone managing their land and I learn they have 15 acres, 50 acres. Sure you can improve the habitat, but any thoughts that you are "holding" deer is as big a pipe-dream as the PGC working with partnerships with some of the property owners that I mentioned.

For those who commented on my pipe-dream, believe me; I understand better than most the hurdles in the way of such a partnership. It just amazes me that so many think of a hurdle as a roadblock. There are very few problems that cannot be solved, the real issue I guess is identifying and agreeing on "the problem".

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> I'm done... Im not a moron I know how to hunt


Breathe, it's ok...some are more difficult to converse with than others...

Joe


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I'm done... Im not a moron I know how to hunt


Nobody is calling you a moron but you and many other have completely unrealistic expectations.If you're hunting areas that are broken up into small parcels of private land,it's impossible to get enough deer killed unless you flood the area with tags because there's so many properties that don't get hunted or they don't get enough doe killed.There's no way the PGC can force or even influence the majority of landowners to kill deer.It simply can't happen.If you're forced to hunt these small properties,there has to be a reason for deer to be on them and those reasons can change several times throughout the season.It's completely unrealistic to expect consistant deer sighting all year long on small properties unless the area is overloaded with deer.If you only have a few properties to hunt,I agree you can be screwed but that has nothing to do with how poorly the PGC is managing things.You simply can't expect to see a bunch of deer in the same spots from year to year.Hunters in this state became spoiled by having way more deer than the habitat could support for way too long and most fail to realize why that was bad.You claim the deer are eating corn and soybeans which is someone's livelihood.Would you be willing to take a huge cut in pay so someone else who doesn't pay your mortgage or taxes can enjoy their hobby?If you scouted and found deer and sign,why did the deer leave?If you scouted and found very little,why would you hunt there?


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Breathe, it's ok...some are more difficult to converse with than others...
> 
> Joe


I never called anyone a name.All I did was ask some questions that he refused to answer.I'm not sure why that's so difficult.Yes I disagree with the stance that most of the guys take who constantly bash the deer program and demand more deer.I live in the area of the state that has taken the biggest hit with deer numbers.You guys are still killing over 13 dpsm even after you say the herd has been decimated and there's no deer.We're killing less than 3 dpsm.Cry me a river.It was a difficult pill for me to swallow when it first happened but with some education and an open mind,it also became glaringly obvious why it was so necessary.


----------



## jacobh

So I tell u my expectation is to see more deer then 1 every 2 weeks and that's unrealistic???? Comeon


QUOTE=dougell;1076980706]Nobody is calling you a moron but you and many other have completely unrealistic expectations.If you're hunting areas that are broken up into small parcels of private land,it's impossible to get enough deer killed unless you flood the area with tags because there's so many properties that don't get hunted or they don't get enough doe killed.There's no way the PGC can force or even influence the majority of landowners to kill deer.It simply can't happen.If you're forced to hunt these small properties,there has to be a reason for deer to be on them and those reasons can change several times throughout the season.It's completely unrealistic to expect consistant deer sighting all year long on small properties unless the area is overloaded with deer.If you only have a few properties to hunt,I agree you can be screwed but that has nothing to do with how poorly the PGC is managing things.You simply can't expect to see a bunch of deer in the same spots from year to year.Hunters in this state became spoiled by having way more deer than the habitat could support for way too long and most fail to realize why that was bad.You claim the deer are eating corn and soybeans which is someone's livelihood.Would you be willing to take a huge cut in pay so someone else who doesn't pay your mortgage or taxes can enjoy their hobby?If you scouted and found deer and sign,why did the deer leave?If you scouted and found very little,why would you hunt there?[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

I hunt small areas surrounded by large areas so the property I have is 10 acres surrounded by a hundred it's not like its 2 acres surrounded by houses


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I never called anyone a name.All I did was ask some questions that he refused to answer.I'm not sure why that's so difficult.Yes I disagree with the stance that most of the guys take who constantly bash the deer program and demand more deer.I live in the area of the state that has taken the biggest hit with deer numbers.You guys are still killing over 13 dpsm even after you say the herd has been decimated and there's no deer.We're killing less than 3 dpsm.Cry me a river.It was a difficult pill for me to swallow when it first happened but with some education and an open mind,it also became glaringly obvious why it was so necessary.


Doug, you are certainly knowledgeable and involved and I bet if there were some get together everyone would have a good time, but there is something about the way you present in your posts that bristles the neck a little. I know that personally have felt that way on more than one occasion, but I chalk it up to all that's lost in electronic communication. I now look forward to your insight as you certainly offer a different, yet informed perspective. 

We have and will always differ on the reliability/validity of the statistics the PGC provides to the masses. Sure 13dpsm might get killed by hunters in 5C, but if you really drill into that data; I'd be willing to bet my entire annual salary that that a majority of those killed are killed on small, private tracts where the general licensed membership cannot access. Several of the groups that I mentioned earlier have not accepted any new members...thus leaving these hotbeds to be dealt with by the same small groups. 

Joe


----------



## dougell

No,it's not but it really depends on the spot.If I was seeing no deer and finding no sign,I'd find a new spot.In fact,that happens to me most years.I very rarely ever kill deer in the same spots from year to year because things constantly change and I don't expect deer to use the same areas from week to week and from year to year.In order for every hunter to be satisfied that hunts small 10-50 acre parcels,the area would have to be overloaded with deer which would be very poor management.The bottom line is,far more deer per square mile are killed in the southeast and southwest corners than any other area of the state.None of you seem to care how this impacts anyone else,especially the famers.All you want is more deer at any cost.


----------



## jacobh

Again have u hunted my area? I doubt it. The farmers around here I have talked to have never complained about damage. Around here most aren't farming for a living. So as for the I don't care about the cost u couldn't be any more wrong but Thanks


----------



## Mathias

I think we sometimes lose the definition of "hunting", whereby we search for or seek an opportunity to take a bird or animal for meat (or other purposes).
The search, the quest, is a big part of the experience.
Not simply a kill each outing.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Doug, you are certainly knowledgeable and involved and I bet if there were some get together everyone would have a good time, but there is something about the way you present in your posts that bristles the neck a little. I know that personally have felt that way on more than one occasion, but I chalk it up to all that's lost in electronic communication. I now look forward to your insight as you certainly offer a different, yet informed perspective.
> 
> Joe


Typing stuff over the internet is certainly not the same as speaking face to face,I'll give you that.My tone is just that,my tone but I never call anyone names.On the same subject,it bristles my neck when people constantly bash this deer program and never have any facts to back it up.Look at pope125's last post.He bashes the PGC and says he won't do what the landowner wants.I have no idea how big that farm is but lets say it's 200 acres,which I doubt.If he had 13 bucks and a 1/2 b/d ratio that would give him 26 adult doe that would have at least 30 fawns.To give him the benefit of the doubt,I'm way under estimating the herd size if he can kill 20 doe and I'm probably overestimating the size of the farm.In any event 200 acres is only 1/3 of a mile.That would mean he had a pre-hunt deer density of 220 dpsm on the low side.That's insane and completely unsustainable from both a habitat standpoint and an economical stand point for the farmer and he refuses to kill the amount of deer the farmer wants because it would be excessive lol.The 5 doe he plans on killing each year won't even scratch the surface of the fawn recruitment.Additudes and thought processes like that are exactly why we're presently in the situation we're in.Hunters have far too unrealistic of expectations and demanded way too many deer for way too long.


----------



## jacobh

I for 1 enjoy seeing deer. I like to sit in my stand and watch. I by no means have to kill just enjoy seeing the deer. my fondest memories are watching fawns jump around in a creek I didn't kill anything but the sighting alone makes it amazing


----------



## jacobh

Doug I talked to the PGC about Limerick area and lack of deer they agreed that too many are being killed what other fact do u need? Call them up and ask they'll tell u it got out of control in this area. This is not bashing the PGC or deer program this is factual this came from their mouths so Im not sure what there is to argue about they admit it's a issue. Hence now they're trying to change boundaries to lessen the kill number in 5c. Maybe u just feel people are bashing when they're simply posting their findings. Guys that actually hunt the area not just read about it


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Doug you definately present your opinions in a way that comes off as if ur talking down to guys and seem arrogant.im glad to see Joe feels the same way.and a Scott has pointed out you dont know every nook and cranny of the state.we know what habitat is also so you dont have to preach that ALL the time.im sure you are knowledgeable but some of us dont want to take your advice cuz of the way u present it


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Again have u hunted my area? I doubt it. The farmers around here I have talked to have never complained about damage. Around here most aren't farming for a living. So as for the I don't care about the cost u couldn't be any more wrong but Thanks


So they just plant crops for the fun of it?My buddy leases about 70 acres next to me to farm.He planted about 40 acres of corn that cost him over 7k in seed,lime,fertilizer,herbicide and diesel fuel.He lost 30% of his yield to deer the last two years in a row and if you ask everyone around here,there's no deer left.

I haven't hunted in 5C but I know a few people that hunt it every year in Sept when UBP has their annual hunt.They all see deer,despite not even scouting and most have shot opportunities in the two days that they're there.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Typing stuff over the internet is certainly not the same as speaking face to face,I'll give you that.My tone is just that,my tone but I never call anyone names.On the same subject,it bristles my neck when people constantly bash this deer program and never have any facts to back it up.Look at pope125's last post.He bashes the PGC and says he won't do what the landowner wants.I have no idea how big that farm is but lets say it's 200 acres,which I doubt.If he had 13 bucks and a 1/2 b/d ratio that would give him 26 adult doe that would have at least 30 fawns.To give him the benefit of the doubt,I'm way under estimating the herd size if he can kill 20 doe and I'm probably overestimating the size of the farm.In any event 200 acres is only 1/3 of a mile.That would mean he had a pre-hunt deer density of 220 dpsm on the low side.That's insane and completely unsustainable from both a habitat standpoint and an economical stand point for the farmer and he refuses to kill the amount of deer the farmer wants because it would be excessive lol.The 5 doe he plans on killing each year won't even scratch the surface of the fawn recruitment.Additudes and thought processes like that are exactly why we're presently in the situation we're in.Hunters have far too unrealistic of expectations and demanded way too many deer for way too long.


Thanks for the info !!! Im nobodies puppet , just cause a farmer tells me to do something don't mean Im going to do it . I told the man if he is looking to just slaughter the herd he's got the wrong man , if he's looking to manage the herd he has the right person . I managed farms thru the mid-west for over 12 years , have and idea what I'm doing . If you think I'm a clueless hunter come take a look at my wall . You manage your farms I'll magage mine like I see fit!


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> None of you seem to care how this impacts anyone else,especially the famers.All you want is more deer at any cost.


Its this kind of statement that sours most....there aren't many farms/farmers in these areas. There ARE 10-15 acre plots that are completely over-run, you and I can't get to them. Moving from small lot to small lot is not necessarily a possibility for most and not because of effort or desire, they tend to be off limits. There are certainly public land spots in these areas, but unlike the reports you post about the areas you hunt it is virtually impossible to get away from the crowds no matter how hard you work at it. Most of the guys I know participating in this thread aren't looking for MORE deer, they are just looking for A deer. Imagine a guy who hunts three different public parcels, rotating based on all of the factors an accomplished, skilled hunter would consider (wind, access, terrain, scouting, etc...) and who gets out more than 15x per month only to see one or two deer and neither were close to being in range. On the way home he drives past the Devereux School and there are 20+ out in the bean field along the road??? That is the frustration that many in these areas face. Sure, the easy answer is, get off your duff and go someplace else, work harder, go deeper, scout better, etc...when in reality they are doing most of those things, but the deer just are not as plentiful in the areas where the masses can access. In those small areas where there is a "known population", there are hunters all over the place. 

Like I said, above, there is a solution to every problem, but we all tend to get jaded when everyday you return from another unsuccessful hunt at Marsh Creek State Park only to see your neighbor, who in a member of the exclusive group that hunt at Highland Apple Orchard property, unloading yet another deer from the tailgate??? Tends to grind a little even on the most patient and persistent.

Joe


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug I talked to the PGC about Limerick area and lack of deer they agreed that too many are being killed what other fact do u need? Call them up and ask they'll tell u it got out of control in this area. This is not bashing the PGC or deer program this is factual this came from their mouths so Im not sure what there is to argue about they admit it's a issue. Hence now they're trying to change boundaries to lessen the kill number in 5c. Maybe u just feel people are bashing when they're simply posting their findings. Guys that actually hunt the area not just read about it


I'll concede that the boundaries in both 5c and 2B should have been realigned years ago to take out some of the more rural areas that receive more pressure.I won't back down that the only way to get the herd down to where it needed to be was to flood the area with tags.If you're not seeing deer,don't hunt there and find a new place.It's really that simple and it's not the PGC's job to ensure that every small property has a constant supply of deer.


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Doug you definately present your opinions in a way that comes off as if ur talking down to guys and seem arrogant.im glad to see Joe feels the same way.and a Scott has pointed out you dont know every nook and cranny of the state.we know what habitat is also so you dont have to preach that ALL the time.im sure you are knowledgeable but some of us dont want to take your advice cuz of the way u present it


What I'm doing is disagreeing with people and providing facts to back up my position.When people don't have facts to counter their position,it usually just turns to people throwing insults.I have broad shoulders so I'm fine with that.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Thanks for the info !!! Im know bodies puppet , just case someone tells me to do something don't mean Im going to do it . You manage your farms I'll magage mine like I see fit!


Thanks,but I don't hunt farms.It seems to me like you're managing other people's farms in a way they don't want.You can can call them your farms though if it makes you feel better.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> What I'm doing is disagreeing with people and providing facts to back up my position.When people don't have facts


The fact is so far ,pope,Joe,Scott,and myself have commented to you about your presentation and how u rub guys the wrong way,Thats a fact so there must be a problem.now i dont care what u say about facts i dont have time to research the internet to back up my ideas like Scott said we are not idiots i have been bowhunting for 35 years and my trials,tribulations,and experience to me will be more imprtant and valuable to what someone crom the DNR is typing in a computer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Thanks for the info !!! Im know bodies puppet , just case someone tells me to do something don't mean Im going to do it . You manage your farms I'll magage mine like I see fit!


I will say this, the best way to keep those properties is to put a dent in the herd. Let the landowners know how many have been harvested, offer to share the harvest (*in cooked form* - here's some venison chili, burgers, meatloaf, etc..). Bring a few guys you think you an trust in to help and make an initial dent. Like Doug said, they will recover quickly, you just couldn't do that much damage. You might even make a good friend/hunting partner (which I agree is pretty darn hard to find these days). More importantly you are tending to the wishes of the landowners. 

I am only offering this advice as I actually acquired a property because the current hunters weren't "meeting their quota" in the mind of the landowner. They each took a doe and buck every year, but he wanted more. They were unwilling to harvest more (even to donate the meat) and the mere thought of inviting anyone one was immediately dismissed as ludicrous. In my first year we took 11 doe and 3 buck, each time I reported to the landowner, turned the landowner on to venison burgers and meatloaf. To do that in a way that I felt was responsible, ethical, I did invite a few on the property (including the two guys who were asked to leave the year before). That was almost 16 years ago and I have had exclusive rights ever since. Just something to think about...

Congrats on the new tract..

Joe


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Thanks,but I don't hunt farms.It seems to me like you're managing other people's farms in a way they don't want.You can can call them your farms though if it makes you feel better.


I hunt them there my farms , for deer hunting !!


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Its this kind of statement that sours most....there aren't many farms/farmers in these areas. There ARE 10-15 acre plots that are completely over-run, you and I can't get to them. Moving from small lot to small lot is not necessarily a possibility for most and not because of effort or desire, they tend to be off limits. There are certainly public land spots in these areas, but unlike the reports you post about the areas you hunt it is virtually impossible to get away from the crowds no matter how hard you work at it. Most of the guys I know participating in this thread aren't looking for MORE deer, they are just looking for A deer. Imagine a guy who hunts three different public parcels, rotating based on all of the factors an accomplished, skilled hunter would consider (wind, access, terrain, scouting, etc...) and who gets out more than 15x per month only to see one or two deer and neither were close to being in range. On the way home he drives past the Devereux School and there are 20+ out in the bean field along the road??? That is the frustration that many in these areas face. Sure, the easy answer is, get off your duff and go someplace else, work harder, go deeper, scout better, etc...when in reality they are doing most of those things, but the deer just are not as plentiful in the areas where the masses can access. In those small areas where there is a "known population", there are hunters all over the place.
> 
> 
> Like I said, above, there is a solution to every problem, but we all tend to get jaded when everyday you return from another unsuccessful hunt at Marsh Creek State Park only to see your neighbor, who in a member of the exclusive group that hunt at Highland Apple Orchard property, unloading yet another deer from the tailgate??? Tends to grind a little even on the most patient and persistent.
> 
> Joe


Look,I understand the frustration of hunting small properties but there's no way for the PGC to manage them.They have to flood the area with tags so hunters can use them where they have access.There's no other choice.Now I never said anything in any post about hunting deeper or getting off your duff.I said if you're not seeing deer,especially in a 15 acre parcel,go find a new one.I honestly would never expect much success if I only hunted on one or two 10-15 acre parcels.I mean really,what are the chances of a deer entering that small of a spot when you happen to be there?I have about 25 acres but most of it is field and horse pasture with one small strip of woods that acts as a nice funnel.I only hunt it a few times each year before work,just to kill a doe or two.It's completely hit or miss.Sometiems they go through but more often they don't because they have other choices.It would be ridiculous for me to expect deer sighting on most sits.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> The fact is so far ,pope,Joe,Scott,and myself have commented to you about your presentation and how u rub guys the wrong way,Thats a fact so there must be a problem.now i dont care what u say about facts i dont have time to research the internet to back up my ideas like Scott said we are not idiots i have been bowhunting for 35 years and my trials,tribulations,and experience to me will be more imprtant and valuable to what someone crom the DNR is typing in a computer.


Palmated , You want to come help me kill 30 does , like all these people want me to do ? lol !! I love how everything turns into and arguument on this site .


----------



## nicko

The fact is enough hunters in 5C made their voices heard by the PAGC about the deer hunting in this area and changes were made. If the PAGC disagreed with the things we told them, they wouldn't have changed the 5C/5D boundary line to make 5C smaller and 5D bigger and they wouldn't have reduced doe tag numbers as well. 

Guys from other parts of the state look at the length of the seasons and amount of tags available for 5C and think we are being overrun by deer. I talked to a hunter up in Potter county last year during the firearm season and when I told him where I am from (5C area), his response was "oh, you guys have deer all over the place down there". No.....not quite.

Those of us who live and hunt in the 5C/5D areas know the real story. And allowing unlimited tags for anybody who wants them in these units is not a good thing. I don't expect to see deer every time I hunt but I don't expect to go 1 week or more without seeing a deer which has happened on more than one occasion. But how can this be you might say. I hunt in 5C, the deer incubator WMU of Pennsylvania. Shouldn't I be tripping over deer?


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> What I'm doing is disagreeing with people and providing facts to back up my position.When people don't have facts to counter their position,it usually just turns to people throwing insults.I have broad shoulders so I'm fine with that.


Some of us have some issues with "the facts" and I know you feel the system is adequate. What I can tell you is that the data wouldn't pass the sniff test of any accomplished statistician? The source data is just not reliable...is "the best" PGC can do??? Maybe?? Just to reiterate a simple example I mentioned above with regard to the 13dpsm - that is not at all accurate for the Downingtown Area...I don't have any hard evidence other than personal experience and observation, but again I'd bet my entire annual salary there are more deer taken by the small group who hunt the small acreage of Highland Orchards than ALL the hunters who hunt the 900 acres open in Marsh Creek State Park (speaking ARCHERY ONLY).

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Have u hunted 5c area? It's not the area where u knock on a door and the homeowner say yea go ahead. Only way your getting permission is by knowing someone pretty much. So to say just go find another parcel it's not that simple





dougell said:


> Look,I understand the frustration of hunting small properties but there's no way for the PGC to manage them.They have to flood the area with tags so hunters can use them where they have access.There's no other choice.Now I never said anything in any post about hunting deeper or getting off your duff.I said if you're not seeing deer,especially in a 15 acre parcel,go find a new one.I honestly would never expect much success if I only hunted on one or two 10-15 acre parcels.I mean really,what are the chances of a deer entering that small of a spot when you happen to be there?I have about 25 acres but most of it is field and horse pasture with one small strip of woods that acts as a nice funnel.I only hunt it a few times each year before work,just to kill a doe or two.It's completely hit or miss.Sometiems they go through but more often they don't because they have other choices.It would be ridiculous for me to expect deer sighting on most sits.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Palmated , You want to come help me kill 30 does , like all these people want me to do ? lol !! I love how everything turns into and arguument on this site .


If i wasnt 6 hours away,maybe but damn i havent killed a doe in 16 years u might have to show me how


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> If i wasnt 6 hours away,maybe but damn i havent killed a doe in 16 years u might have to show me how


Has it really been that long since you shot a doe Darren?


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> The fact is so far ,pope,Joe,Scott,and myself have commented to you about your presentation and how u rub guys the wrong way,Thats a fact so there must be a problem.now i dont care what u say about facts i dont have time to research the internet to back up my ideas like Scott said we are not idiots i have been bowhunting for 35 years and my trials,tribulations,and experience to me will be more imprtant and valuable to what someone crom the DNR is typing in a computer.


What I see is people demanding more deer and bashing the PGC because they feel that they're crooked or any other adjective you want to use.They don't offer any facts up though.They have no idea how many deer there should be,they just want more and at any cost.Being a hunter for any length of time doesn't qualify anyone to gauge the state of the habitat.Truth is,most hunters have no idea what deer eat,what they avoid and what's an indicator of poor habitat if they're eating it.In fact,most hunters in Pa couldn't recognize good habitat because most have never even seen good habitat.Most don't care.All they want is more deer.Regardless of what facts are presented or how they're presented doesn't matter.Most will just continue to cry the blues and blame the PGC.I spent several years attending habitat tours,save the deer meetings,doing browse impact studies with several different entities,getting deer management plans in place and basically just trying to figure all of this out.The most obvious thing was,the majority of hunters didn't care.The only people who ever attended any of these events were people who were behind the need for less deer.The naysayers never showed up because they don't want to know the facts.I'll disagree with you 100% that very many hunters understand the habitat,how deer impact it,relate to it and depend on it.They just want more deer.The posts on this thread are exactly like that and it's a crying shame.Hunters are their own worst enemies.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Has it really been that long since you shot a doe Darren?


It was either 1999 or 2000 i have got one with my pick up and 3 with the semi since then


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Have u hunted 5c area? It's not the area where u knock on a door and the homeowner say yea go ahead. Only way your getting permission is by knowing someone pretty much. So to say just go find another parcel it's not that simple


The UBP has hundreds of acres available to hunt in 5c and they get permission by promising to shoot doe on them because the landowners are complaining about crop damage.It still comes down to the same thing.You're bashing the PGC because the deer aren't evenly spread out on the small properties where you hunt.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Has it really been that long since you shot a doe Darren?


Yes Nick i think the last one i shot was 1999 or 2000 i have got 1 with my pickup and 3 with the semi since then tho


----------



## nicko

Access is the biggest issue in 5C and 5D. When land gets closed to hunting and development takes over, that access is gone for good. And if you can't get access to the land where the deer are living, you cannot hunt them. That is the reality of any area in the state but it is the #1 challenge down here.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

[/B]


dougell said:


> Being a hunter for any length of time doesn't qualify anyone to gauge the state of the habitat.Truth is,most hunters have no idea what deer eat,what they avoiid.


Do you have any facts to back this up or is this just an opinion?


----------



## vonfoust

Well, now.....I went to lunch. Seems I missed a lot. NOW it's a real PA thread. Was getting worried for a few weeks there.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Some of us have some issues with "the facts" and I know you feel the system is adequate. What I can tell you is that the data wouldn't pass the sniff test of any accomplished statistician? The source data is just not reliable...is "the best" PGC can do??? Maybe?? Just to reiterate a simple example I mentioned above with regard to the 13dpsm - that is not at all accurate for the Downingtown Area...I don't have any hard evidence other than personal experience and observation, but again I'd bet my entire annual salary there are more deer taken by the small group who hunt the small acreage of Highland Orchards than ALL the hunters who hunt the 900 acres open in Marsh Creek State Park (speaking ARCHERY ONLY).
> 
> Joe


But it has passed the sniff test with statisticians and has been peer-reviewed and found adequate by several other wildlife agencies.I don't doubt what you say about a group of archers that put in the time to gain access to a high density area vs an area open to the public.What kind of a solution would you come up with?

Have you ever tried to get an area opened up to hunt?I have.About 10 years ago,I formed a committee in a huge private residential area in northern Clearfield county.The area was over 9 sq miles and overloaded with deer because it hadn't been legally hunted since the 1960's.It had 3500+ acres of undeveloped land that was completely safe to hunt with no interactions with residents.It was overbrowsed and literally on the verge of being an ecological disaster because the deer wiped out the habitat.There was literally no preferred browse any where on the property making it past the deer.It took for years of pellet counts,browse impact surveys other population analysis along with multiple presentations from nationally renowned experts in deer and habitat to get an archery hunt approved.We let 200 hunters hunt that 3500 acres and dmap'd it into 4 sections so hunters could kill up to 8 deer each.The pre-hunt deer density in there was well over 100 dpsm.Even at that deer density,many hunters were screaming after about the second week that there were no deer lol.A blind ******ed monkey could kill a deer in there but hunters still demanded more.The next deer committee cut the number of tags and hunters because they weren't seeing enough deer.They didn't give a frog's fat bagonia about the habitat.They just wanted more easy targets.It was pathetic.Excuse me but I don't have much faith in hunters being able to determine what a huntable and non-huntable population is.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Access is the biggest issue in 5C and 5D. When land gets closed to hunting and development takes over, that access is gone for good. And if you can't get access to the land where the deer are living, you cannot hunt them. That is the reality of any area in the state but it is the #1 challenge down here.


And how is that the fault of the PGC or it's deer management program?


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Do you have any facts to back this up or is this just an opinion?


It's no opinion.It comes from over a decade of experience dealing with hunters on habitat issues.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Its this kind of statement that sours most....there aren't many farms/farmers in these areas. There ARE 10-15 acre plots that are completely over-run, you and I can't get to them. Moving from small lot to small lot is not necessarily a possibility for most and not because of effort or desire, they tend to be off limits. There are certainly public land spots in these areas, but unlike the reports you post about the areas you hunt it is virtually impossible to get away from the crowds no matter how hard you work at it. Most of the guys I know participating in this thread aren't looking for MORE deer, they are just looking for A deer. Imagine a guy who hunts three different public parcels, rotating based on all of the factors an accomplished, skilled hunter would consider (wind, access, terrain, scouting, etc...) and who gets out more than 15x per month only to see one or two deer and neither were close to being in range. On the way home he drives past the Devereux School and there are 20+ out in the bean field along the road??? That is the frustration that many in these areas face. Sure, the easy answer is, get off your duff and go someplace else, work harder, go deeper, scout better, etc...when in reality they are doing most of those things, but the deer just are not as plentiful in the areas where the masses can access. In those small areas where there is a "known population", there are hunters all over the place.
> 
> Like I said, above, there is a solution to every problem, but we all tend to get jaded when everyday you return from another unsuccessful hunt at Marsh Creek State Park only to see your neighbor, who in a member of the exclusive group that hunt at Highland Apple Orchard property, unloading yet another deer from the tailgate??? Tends to grind a little even on the most patient and persistent.
> 
> Joe



You just described my 2014/2015 hunting season last year........


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> If i wasnt 6 hours away,maybe but damn i havent killed a doe in 16 years u might have to show me how


Lol, What do I know a most on here think I'm clueless. Come down it will be like the blind leading the blind , LOL !!


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> And how is that the fault of the PGC or it's deer management program?


It's not their fault but its something they could work on. As i stated in an earlier post, the PGC could implement something similar to WI and do a walk in access (WIA) program. Its where the PGC would pay landowners to open there private land to public hunting. It works well in WI and has opend up just under 30k more acres of huntable land. I personally wouldn't be against paying a little more for a doe tag each year to fund a program that would allow me access to more huntable land. So all said and done its not the PGC's fault but there are things that can be done to improve access.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> It's no opinion.It comes from over a decade of experience dealing with hunters on habitat issues.


Whoa whoa whoa,in post #521 you said to me "hunting for any length of time doesnt qualify anyone to know the state of the habitat"
How is your decade of experience talking to hunters on habitat issues any different?


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> And how is that the fault of the PGC or it's deer management program?


Where and when did I say limited hunter access was the fault of the PGC. Please show me the post # where I said that. 

The issue is that the PGC has been selling a lot of doe tags for a long time here as if we have a burgeoning deer problem throughout 5C. And since the deer have so many safe havens down here, the deer that *can* be hunted and accessed get slammed. 

Does the PGC allow unlimited doe tags where you hunt dougell? My guess is no. That is my biggest rub with the PGC deer management model. Whey sell this many tags when there the amount of huntable land keeps shrinking every year? Come actually spend some time living and hunting down here in 5C. Then tell me if you think we need to have the ability to purchase an unlimited number of tags per hunter for as long as tags are available.

Here's something the PGC could improve upon.....advertise the properties that are enrolled in the game farm co-ops, the ones that actually have partnered with the state to open their land for hunting. Address of property, name and contact number of the owners. Make it a requirement to be a part of the program. Tell 99% of PA hunters about this current program and they would not know where to begin.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> It's no opinion.It comes from over a decade of experience dealing with hunters on habitat issues.


There you have it why you think he defends the PGC ALL THE TIME , HE WORKS FOR THEM .. That says it all !


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> There you have it why you think he defends the PGC ALL THE TIME , HE WORKS FOR THEM .. That says it all !


I don't for for nor do I have any affiliation with the PGC.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Where and when did I say limited hunter access was the fault of the PGC. Please show me the post # where I said that.
> 
> The issue is that the PGC has been selling a lot of doe tags for a long time here as if we have a burgeoning deer problem throughout 5C. And since the deer have so many safe havens down here, the deer that *can* be hunted and accessed get slammed.
> 
> Does the PGC allow unlimited doe tags where you hunt dougell? My guess is no. That is my biggest rub with the PGC deer management model. Whey sell this many tags when there the amount of huntable land keeps shrinking every year? Come actually spend some time living and hunting down here in 5C. Then tell me if you think we need to have the ability to purchase an unlimited number of tags per hunter for as long as tags are available.
> 
> Here's something the PGC could improve upon.....advertise the properties that are enrolled in the game farm co-ops, the ones that actually have partnered with the state to open their land for hunting. Address of property, name and contact number of the owners. Make it a requirement to be a part of the program. Tell 99% of PA hunters about this current program and they would not know where to begin.


You didn't access was their fault but you blame them for your poor hunting experience.Again,they need to flood that area with tags because there's no way they can force people to manage their own property.The PGC loaded this area with tags and DCNR dmp's the living hell out of it for years.On the last FLIR count in 2005,huge areas had no deer and the average dd was about 9 dpsm.I'll guarantee you that I hunt a smaller deer density on any sq mile of land around here than you do.The difference is,I've learned to adapt and I understand why we needed less deer,


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Where and when did I say limited hunter access was the fault of the PGC. Please show me the post # where I said that.
> 
> The issue is that the PGC has been selling a lot of doe tags for a long time here as if we have a burgeoning deer problem throughout 5C. And since the deer have so many safe havens down here, the deer that *can* be hunted and accessed get slammed.
> 
> Does the PGC allow unlimited doe tags where you hunt dougell? My guess is no. That is my biggest rub with the PGC deer management model. Whey sell this many tags when there the amount of huntable land keeps shrinking every year? Come actually spend some time living and hunting down here in 5C. Then tell me if you think we need to have the ability to purchase an unlimited number of tags per hunter for as long as tags are available.
> 
> Here's something the PGC could improve upon.....advertise the properties that are enrolled in the game farm co-ops, the ones that actually have partnered with the state to open their land for hunting. Address of property, name and contact number of the owners. Make it a requirement to be a part of the program. Tell 99% of PA hunters about this current program and they would not know where to begin.


Nick, Agree 100% !! Anyone thats been on here for any length of time know thats my biggest grip with the PGC is the unlimited tags. IMO I think most of the limited deer sightings come from unlimited tags . I blame the PGC and the hunters in 5C and 5D FOR WHAT HUNTING HAS BECOME IN THIS AREA . Problem most hunters in these areas don't think there is a problem . Just cause some areas have a few to many deer , why do hunters feel like they need to kill every deer on that property ?


----------



## Mathias

I'm jealous, don't you guys have jobs!!!????


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa,in post #521 you said to me "hunting for any length of time doesnt qualify anyone to know the state of the habitat"
> How is your decade of experience talking to hunters on habitat issues any different?


Because few knew there was a problem until it was pointed out to them directly and most still refused to believe the facts.Do you think forest county had an issue with too many deer and poor habitat?


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> You didn't access was their fault but you blame them for your poor hunting experience.Again,they need to flood that area with tags because there's no way they can force people to manage their own property.


yes but even flooding the area with tags still doesn't get hunters on the land they don't have access too and it doesn't force those land owners to manage there property. What it does is provide and ample amount of tags for people to pound the public land opportunities while not affecting any of the herd on these private parcels where hunting isn't allowed. While that isn't the PGC's fault its something they can address by looking into different ways to gain access to private land. Personally i think the CO-OP program is a joke because you still need permission to hunt there. As a newer hunter those where some of the first places i went and guess what, i was told no because they only open it mainly to family and friends. I think there are other options for the PGC to pursue but in my opinion the main issue isn't tag allocation but hunter access.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Nick, Agree 100% !! Anyone thats been on here for any length of time know thats my biggest grip with the PGC is the unlimited tags. IMO I think most of the limited deer sightings come from unlimited tags . I blame the PGC and the hunters in 5C and 5D FOR WHAT HUNTING HAS BECOME IN THIS AREA . Problem most hunters in these areas don't think there is a problem . Just cause some areas have a few to many deer , why do hunters feel like they need to kill every deer on that property ?


A few too many deer lol?This is coming from a guy who refuses to shoot deer on someone else's,I mean his deer farm even though there's several hundred deer per sq mile on it.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> yes but even flooding the area with tags still doesn't get hunters on the land they don't have access too and it doesn't force those land owners to manage there property. What it does is provide and ample amount of tags for people to pound the public land opportunities while not affecting any of the herd on these private parcels where hunting isn't allowed. While that isn't the PGC's fault its something they can address by looking into different ways to gain access to private land. Personally i think the CO-OP program is a joke because you still need permission to hunt there. As a newer hunter those where some of the first places i went and guess what, i was told no because they only open it mainly to family and friends. I think there are other options for the PGC to pursue but in my opinion the main issue isn't tag allocation but hunter access.


You can't force someone to open their land.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> Because few knew there was a problem until it was pointed out to them directly and most still refused to believe the facts.Do you think forest county had an issue with too many deer and poor habitat?


Had? Absolutley
Do i think they took the doe killing to far? Absolutely


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> You can't force someone to open their land.


never said to force them to open their land. did you see my earlier post detailing the WIA program that is done in wisconsin? I feel that this would be a better option than the co-ops.


----------



## dougell

The PGC is broke and won't be getting a license increase any time soon.There is no possible way that they could afford to pay every landowner to grant access to their property.Why don't hunters just do it themselves and pay for their own access?


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Had? Absolutley
> Do i think they took the doe killing to far? Absolutely


I'm willing to bet that the winters of 2004-2005 had a far bigger impact on fawn recruitment than bullets ever did and that reduced fawn recruitment will impact densities more than anything else.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> You didn't access was their fault but you blame them for your poor hunting experience.Again,they need to flood that area with tags because there's no way they can force people to manage their own property.The PGC loaded this area with tags and DCNR dmp's the living hell out of it for years.On the last FLIR count in 2005,huge areas had no deer and the average dd was about 9 dpsm.I'll guarantee you that I hunt a smaller deer density on any sq mile of land around here than you do.The difference is,I've learned to adapt and I understand why we needed less deer,


You twist everybody's words here dougell. That is part of the rub some of us have with you. I have never blamed anybody including the PGC *if* I have had a poor hunting experience. Ever. Show me where I blamed the PGC for my hunting seasons. I voiced my concerns over deer numbers but never did I tell the PGC they are to blame if I have a down season and never did I say it here on AT that the PGC is to blame for any poor season I might have. Would I like to see more deer? Sure, who wouldn't? I didn't see a lot of deer last year but I had a great season and hunting experience as a whole. Far from a poor season like you claim. And while we're on this topic, please show me where I said I had a poor hunting experience *AND* that it was the fault of the PGC. I'll wait for that so take as much time as you need to find where I said that. Thread and post # would be appreciated. 

You want to be so right about everything that you go out of your way to find fault in what others say and twist our words. You appear to know quite a bit about these topics but your delivery, the way you paint everybody with the same brush, and the way you make assumptions pretty much discredits whatever you have to offer.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> The PGC is broke and won't be getting a license increase any time soon.There is no possible way that they could afford to pay every landowner to grant access to their property.Why don't hunters just do it themselves and pay for their own access?


Its not to pay every land owner, its to pay the ones who want to opt in. Also not every hunter can afford a lease but by contributing a little more money to tags and such its basically like paying for a large lease with all other hunters in PA. I don't know about you but i can't afford 150 lease on my own, nor do I have anyone to go into one with me. So for all the people who are in a similar boat as me this would work. Need to stop thinking in absolutes though to see the idea bud.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> A few too many deer lol?This is coming from a guy who refuses to shoot deer on someone else's,I mean his deer farm even though there's several hundred deer per sq mile on it.


Dude get a grip !!! I have 7 to 8 places I hunt and I have one farm that has a bunch of deer on it . FYI the farm was never hunted . Where did I say I refuse to kill deer , I said i refuse to slaughter the herd . Your a clown , that thinks he know it all ! You don't know **** !!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I'm willing to bet that the winters of 2004-2005 had a far bigger impact on fawn recruitment than bullets ever did and that reduced fawn recruitment will impact densities more than anything else.


I doubt it.there were worse winters in the 70's and there were still to many deer.raising the doe allocations and running doe season with buck season is what did it.2 bad winters had nothing to do with it


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Dude get a grip !!! I have 7 to 8 places I hunt and I have one farm that has a bunch of deer on it . FYI the farm was never hunted . Where did I say I refuse to kill deer , I said i refuse to slaughter the herd . Your a clown , that thinks he know it all ! You don't know **** !!


Bob, this is what he does. He takes one thing that he thinks you said or part of what you said and then he just assumes the rest.


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I doubt it.there were worse winters in the 70's and there were still to many deer.raising the doe allocations and running doe season with buck season is what did it.2 bad winters had nothing to do with it


Agreed. We had hellacious winters in the early-mid 90s with multiple ice storms and deep snows and deer numbers were plenty high despite those winters.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Dude get a grip !!! I have 7 to 8 places I hunt and I have one farm that has a bunch of deer on it . FYI the farm was never hunted . Where did I say I refuse to kill deer , I said i refuse to slaughter the herd . Your a clown , that thinks he know it all ! You don't know **** !!


You said you refused to do what the property owner wanted done.Killing 5 deer per year at those densities won't do a thing.


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I doubt it.there were worse winters in the 70's and there were still to many deer.raising the doe allocations and running doe season with buck season is what did it.2 bad winters had nothing to do with it


And back in the 70's they were clear cutting the living crap out of the ANF.Tree huggers essentially stopped almost all logging by dragging the USFS THROUGH COURT FOR YEARS.The amount of browse available in the 70's wasn't comparable to 2005.once a doe loses 25% of her body weight,the chance of her fawns surviving will decrease by as much as 95%.That's a fact and that's what happened to the deer herd in the northcentral part of the state.They have thousands of deer collared and tagged and less than 10% of those deer are being harvested yet the herd is growing much in those areas.It's the habitat controlling the deer numbers.Had hunters not demanded too many deer for decades,we wouldn't be in this situation today.Maybe you don't care about the future of hunting for our kids but I do.The only way to ensure more deer for the future was to drastically reduce the herd and keep it low until the habitat rebounds.In some areas it's working and the habitat is making great strides in recovery.Other areas were overbrowsed to the point where there's very little seed bank left and the only thing growing is invasive species.It all comes back to habitat and demanding too many deer for too long.

By the way,there were massive die-offs in the 70's.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Agreed. We had hellacious winters in the early-mid 90s with multiple ice storms and deep snows and deer numbers were plenty high despite those winters.


We had extremely mild winters couple with huge mast crops throughout the 90's which is what allowed the herd to grow.The only exception was a huge snowfall at the end of march 1993 which didn't stick around long enough to do much damage.We had another big one during doe season that same year but again,it didn't last.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Bob, this is what he does. He takes one thing that he thinks you said or part of what you said and then he just assumes the rest.


I don't have to assume anything.He's made it clear over and over again that he refused the land owners request to kill a bunch of deer despite having hundreds of deer per square mile.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Dude get a grip !!! I have 7 to 8 places I hunt and I have one farm that has a bunch of deer on it . FYI the farm was never hunted . Where did I say I refuse to kill deer , I said i refuse to slaughter the herd . Your a clown , that thinks he know it all ! You don't know **** !!


Wow,look here.I talk down to people and they call me names and swear at me.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I don't have to assume anything.He's made it clear over and over again that he refused the land owners request to kill a bunch of deer despite having hundreds of deer per square mile.


Hundreds of deer per sq mile?


----------



## dougell

Deer density. Deer densities went from near extinction at the turn of the century to near record highs at the end of this
period. Laws to protect deer, a lack of natural predators, and vast forage production resulting from chemical wood
cuts led to an irruption of the deer population. Densities increased from nearly zero to more than 40 deer/square mile by
the end of this period.
Figure 1 shows the pattern of timber harvest and deer density on the Allegheny National Forest from 1900 to 1992.
Forage production was greatest during the chemical wood harvest and sawtimber -modern eras. Circles mark actual
data points listed in Table 1, and are connected by arbitrary straight lines. Timber harvest data are actual annual figures
for the Allegheny National Forest for 1941-92. The crashes in deer densities in the early 1940's and again in the late
1970's occurred after successive severe winters and a sharp decrease in forage production (timber cut).
Second-Growth

I can post the entire article if you want.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> We had extremely mild winters couple with huge mast crops throughout the 90's which is what allowed the herd to grow.The only exception was a huge snowfall at the end of march 1993 which didn't stick around long enough to do much damage.We had another big one during doe season that same year but again,it didn't last.


I lived here in the SE part of the state during the winters I mentioned. They actually did occur. Maybe you didn't have the winters we had but we had some rough ones.


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Hundreds of deer per sq mile?


yep,he hasn't said how many acres the farm is but if it's under 200 acres and he can kill 20+ doe,the deer density far exceeds 200 deer per square mile.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> Deer density. Deer densities went from near extinction at the turn of the century to near record highs at the end of this
> period. Laws to protect deer, a lack of natural predators, and vast forage production resulting from chemical wood
> cuts led to an irruption of the deer population. Densities increased from nearly zero to more than 40 deer/square mile by
> the end of this period.
> Figure 1 shows the pattern of timber harvest and deer density on the Allegheny National Forest from 1900 to 1992.
> Forage production was greatest during the chemical wood harvest and sawtimber -modern eras. Circles mark actual
> data points listed in Table 1, and are connected by arbitrary straight lines. Timber harvest data are actual annual figures
> for the Allegheny National Forest for 1941-92. The crashes in deer densities in the early 1940's and again in the late
> 1970's occurred after successive severe winters and a sharp decrease in forage production (timber cut).
> Second-Growth
> 
> I can post the entire article if you want.


No its not neccasary


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I don't have to assume anything.He's made it clear over and over again that he refused the land owners request to kill a bunch of deer despite having hundreds of deer per square mile.


I'll let Bob fight his own battle. But you haven't addressed the assumptions you made about me that I asked you to prove. Still waiting.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I lived here in the SE part of the state during the winters I mentioned. They actually did occur. Maybe you didn't have the winters we had but we had some rough ones.


It's pretty typical that the SE part of the state doesn't get anywhere near the amount of snow we get.I travel to Harrisburg quite a bit and it's usually bare down there when we're piled up.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I'll let Bob fight his own battle. But you haven't addressed the assumptions you made about me that I asked you to prove. Still waiting.


What assumption would that be.I don't even remember mentioning you.


----------



## Matt Musto

Can we argue about something else? I tired of this debate last year. How about Sunday hunting? I know there are some PA guys here who think I shouldn't be able to hunt a Sunday because they wish not to.:tongue:

Just kidding

I will say I have not one good buck on camera yet. I'm hoping the bucks I had on my radar last season are still around......


----------



## jacobh

Lets move on obviously we are all idiots and dougell is right. I mean what 10 of us don't have a clue and he knows it all...... How bout them eagles!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> But it has passed the sniff test with statisticians and has been peer-reviewed and found adequate by several other wildlife agencies.I don't doubt what you say about a group of archers that put in the time to gain access to a high density area vs an area open to the public.What kind of a solution would you come up with?
> 
> Have you ever tried to get an area opened up to hunt?I have.About 10 years ago,I formed a committee in a huge private residential area in northern Clearfield county.The area was over 9 sq miles and overloaded with deer because it hadn't been legally hunted since the 1960's.It had 3500+ acres of undeveloped land that was completely safe to hunt with no interactions with residents.It was overbrowsed and literally on the verge of being an ecological disaster because the deer wiped out the habitat.There was literally no preferred browse any where on the property making it past the deer.It took for years of pellet counts,browse impact surveys other population analysis along with multiple presentations from nationally renowned experts in deer and habitat to get an archery hunt approved.We let 200 hunters hunt that 3500 acres and dmap'd it into 4 sections so hunters could kill up to 8 deer each.The pre-hunt deer density in there was well over 100 dpsm.Even at that deer density,many hunters were screaming after about the second week that there were no deer lol.A blind ******ed monkey could kill a deer in there but hunters still demanded more.The next deer committee cut the number of tags and hunters because they weren't seeing enough deer.They didn't give a frog's fat bagonia about the habitat.They just wanted more easy targets.It was pathetic.Excuse me but I don't have much faith in hunters being able to determine what a huntable and non-huntable population is.


Yes I have...starting with local politicians and township commissioners/superitnedents, through Home Owner Assocaitions, Insurance Companies, DCNR and the PGC, even had a politiican take the time to directly support the cause of hunters. Want to know what happened....the land was opened for hunting, but we were asked to "keep it quiet"...sounds like a dream to a self-serving hunter doesn't it??? Well, that's not me, we kept a low profile in year one, year two a few learned and started hunting, which was the purpose all along, year three a bombshell....the same poiltician who helped get the land opened pursuaded to "organize" the group in an effort to "better manage the herd". This resulted in one thing and one thing only...a private group of almost all local politicans, their families, and LEO's. Rules were put into place that far exceed the PGC standards and what once started as a campaign to open land for hutners, resulted in just another large private land mass. Funny thing too, that politician, is now a PGC commissioner:noidea:

Doug - I really do think you don't give some of us credit for having a quality grasp on things. I too have been part of browse surveys and work directly with biologists who present us with quotas on our lease in Potter. Last season we were given a quota of 6-8 doe to be taken off of our 500 acre lease. We didn't meet that, not becuase we wouldn't, we COULDN'T. We had a membership of 7 and 4 were from out of state and did not get a tag for 2H. The biological managment company didn't give us an issue as we were told we have been the only lease who consistenly meet thier quota. Interestingly, based on thier findings this year with reagrd to pellet counts, the browse line, and habitat restructure, we were given the same exact quota (6-8). Buck do NOT count in that quota and we need to pull the jawbone of every deer taken and present to the biological company for evaluation. We did restructure our lease and 2 guys from WV are now off, we added 3 new members for a total of 10 and all 5 of the new members are PA residents. Meeting that quota this year is AT LEAST a possibility, of course we still have to hunt.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Matt Musto said:


> Can we argue about something else? I tired of this debate last year. How about Sunday hunting? I know there are some PA guys here who think I shouldn't be able to hunt a Sunday because they wish not to.:tongue:
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> I will say I have not one good buck on camera yet. I'm hoping the bucks I had on my radar last season are still around......




Are you running your cameras on travel routes or do you have something tasty to entice them infront of the camera? I haven't started running cameras yet but looking to give it a try next year. P.S. I am in for Sunday hunting and life time mountain lion licenses!


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> What assumption would that be.I don't even remember mentioning you.


Not even sure why I'm wasting my time with this anymore. Go back and look at the previous page and the posts where you and I copied each others quotes.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I can almost remember when i use to like the PA threads.....


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> I don't have to assume anything.He's made it clear over and over again that he refused the land owners request to kill a bunch of deer despite having hundreds of deer per square mile.


Who the hell said there were 100 deer per square mile ? Where in the hell did you arrive at that number? Fyi the farmer lives there of course he sees deer , put him in a stand 3 or 4 times he will have a little different persepion of things .


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Not even sure why I'm wasting my time with this anymore. Go back and look at the previous page and the posts where you and I copied each others quotes.


Boy this guy is something else !!


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Yes I have...starting with local politicians and township commissioners/superitnedents, through Home Owner Assocaitions, Insurance Companies, DCNR and the PGC, even had a politiican take the time to directly support the cause of hunters. Want to know what happened....the land was opened for hunting, but we were asked to "keep it quiet"...sounds like a dream to a self-serving hunter doesn't it??? Well, that's not me, we kept a low profile in year one, year two a few learned and started hunting, which was the purpose all along, year three a bombshell....the same poiltician who helped get the land opened pursuaded to "organize" the group in an effort to "better manage the herd". This resulted in one thing and one thing only...a private group of almost all local politicans, their families, and LEO's. Rules were put into place that far exceed the PGC standards and what once started as a campaign to open land for hutners, resulted in just another large private land mass. Funny thing too, that politician, is now a PGC commissioner:noidea:
> 
> Doug - I really do think you don't give some of us credit for having a quality grasp on things. I too have been part of browse surveys and work directly with biologists who present us with quotas on our lease in Potter. Last season we were given a quota of 6-8 doe to be taken off of our 500 acre lease. We didn't meet that, not becuase we wouldn't, we COULDN'T. We had a membership of 7 and 4 were from out of state and did not get a tag for 2H. The biological managment company didn't give us an issue as we were told we have been the only lease who consistenly meet thier quota. Interestingly, based on thier findings this year with reagrd to pellet counts, the browse line, and habitat restructure, we were given the same exact quota (6-8). Buck do NOT count in that quota and we need to pull the jawbone of every deer taken and present to the biological company for evaluation. We did restructure our lease and 2 guys from WV are now off, we added 3 new members for a total of 10 and all 5 of the new members are PA residents. Meeting that quota this year is AT LEAST a possibility, of course we still have to hunt.
> 
> Joe


Actually,you'll always seemed to be pretty reasonable and I really can't recall you complaining about low deer numbers.Nothing I said was ever directed at you.


----------



## Matt Musto

yetihunter1 said:


> Are you running your cameras on travel routes or do you have something tasty to entice them infront of the camera? I haven't started running cameras yet but looking to give it a try next year. P.S. I am in for Sunday hunting and life time mountain lion licenses!


I have been putting out bait but stopped on the 12th of August. I have one more bag of corn and molasses that I hope to get out tonight at another spot. I know I can't hunt there for 30 days after it is gone but I don't plan on hunting that spot until late October with a 50 deg temp and a 5-15 mph west-northwest wind. I'll pull that came in a week and then move to a scrape through the rut.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Funny how this thread progresses year to year isn't it...can't wait to be in a tree instead of behind my keyboard.

Joe


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Hundreds of deer per sq mile?



Where the hell did he arrive at that number , cause i said I could of shot 20 doe . never said how many acres i was hunting .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> Actually,you'll always seemed to be pretty reasonable and I really can't recall you complaining about low deer numbers.Nothing I said was ever directed at you.


When i emailed the PGC about non resident kids getting a doe tag in 2F they responded with"the reason we lowered the allocation is because the deer numbers are to low.2F has the most complaints of lack of deer almost doubled compared to any othe WMU.
I should have had them consult you first before they responded so they could get their facts in order.the winters must be way worse in 2F than anywhere else
Im sure you could have provided them with enough info to prove all the hunters and the PGC that they are wrong and there are enty of deer and the habitat is awful


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Funny how this thread progresses year to year isn't it...can't wait to be in a tree instead of behind my keyboard.
> 
> Joe


You ain't kidding Joe. Lots of pent-up energy being released here.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Where the hell did he arrive at that number , cause i said I could of shot 20 doe . never said how many acres i was hunting .


I think thats where Nick was going with "he assumes a lot"


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Who the hell said there were 100 deer per square mile ? Where in the hell did you arrive at that number? Fyi the farmer lives there of course he sees deer , put him in a stand 3 or 4 times he will have a little different persepion of things .


If you have 20+ doe on a farm that's less than 200 acres,you have in excess of 200 dpsm.I'm not why that's so hard to understand


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Boy this guy is something else !!


I won't deal with this anymore. He makes his assumptions, gets called on it, and then claims he doesn't know what I'm talking about when anybody with two good eyes can read his posts for themself and see what he said.


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I think thats where Nick was going with "he assumes a lot"


Yep, just one example of many.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Funny how this thread progresses year to year isn't it...can't wait to be in a tree instead of behind my keyboard.
> 
> Joe


Actually Joe, I haven't seen 'progress' in any of the PA threads.....


----------



## jacobh

All of this because I said there's not deer behind every tree in 5c and we should go back to county specific tags!!!! Wow sorry guys from now on I'll just leave my opinions off AT LOL


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Funny how this thread progresses year to year isn't it...can't wait to be in a tree instead of behind my keyboard.
> 
> Joe


Amen


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> What I see is people demanding more deer and bashing the PGC because they feel that they're crooked or any other adjective you want to use.They don't offer any facts up though.They have no idea how many deer there should be,they just want more and at any cost.Being a hunter for any length of time doesn't qualify anyone to gauge the state of the habitat.Truth is,most hunters have no idea what deer eat,what they avoid and what's an indicator of poor habitat if they're eating it.In fact,most hunters in Pa couldn't recognize good habitat because most have never even seen good habitat.Most don't care..


This just cracks me up. Painting with quite a broad brush aren't we. You know what they say about people that haphazardly throw around blanket statements like the above. He post this exact same thing on every Pa. thread.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> All of this because I said there's not deer behind every tree in 5c and we should go back to county specific tags!!!! Wow sorry guys from now on I'll just leave my opinions off AT LOL


This is all your fault Scott.


----------



## jacobh

Haha I know Nick that's what I get for giving my opinion.... Man as touchy as that was I actually thought I had some pull or something and I could actually change things. Missy said Dougell is right though my opinions are always wrong at home too LOL


----------



## yetihunter1

Some friends saying hi a few weeks ago....


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> He post this exact same thing on every Pa. thread.


Thank you,his BS gets old


----------



## yetihunter1

And one more


----------



## jacobh

Great pics good luck this season


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thank you,his BS gets old


It does. This little discussion started about deer numbers in 5C. The guy admitted he never hunted it. So as far as I am concerned he doesn't even have a dog in this hunt. The habitat down here in farm and suburbia is a far cry from forest land, yet he spews his crap on every thread. Sorry to sound harsh but I get sick of reading his how most hunters don't have a clue. Some of us do and manage to consistantly kill good bucks. I bet this guy would struggle to kill a mature buck in the special regs area. 

OK Rant over I'm done.


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Great pics good luck this season


Thanks, was thinking if i started flooding the thread with pics of deer we would all get distracted and focus on what we want most....to be in the stand watching a brute come in. Unfortunately i only have pictures of the brutes little kids.........


----------



## jacobh

Hey u got me man I love seeing the pics


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Hey u got me man I love seeing the pics


This is over in Valley Forge, was fly fishing there last month and on the walk back these 3 small bucks walked right up to me....like 8 yds away at one point....I was pretending my flyrod was a bow for a minute but luckily no one witnessed that hahaha.


----------



## jacobh

Haha down by the covered bridge? I hunt on VF mountain


----------



## yetihunter1

Yup, was on my way back to the covered bridge. Where is VF Mountain? That the association?


----------



## Billy H

Here is a stranger that walked under one of my stands a while ago. I have a couple 8's a lot bigger but was excited to see a ten. Due for a card pull this weekend. Ill see what shows up. I don't bait my camera sites mainly because I don't need a 1000 pictures of the same couple deer. I just set up on travel corridors and near bedding areas.


----------



## jacobh

Right outside the park it's a big mountain lots of houses but goes from route 23 all the way to yellow springs road





yetihunter1 said:


> Yup, was on my way back to the covered bridge. Where is VF Mountain? That the association?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Guys...let's try to put the past few posts behind us and keep this moving forward. I'd hate to see this thread get clipped because of name-calling, etc...this is a great thread come the seaon with everyone posting updates etc...

Some great pics! Wish I had some to contribute[emoji26] 

Thanks guys!!

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Was hoping to see that big 12 joe?


----------



## pope125

When do the tags go on sale over the counter ? Need to pick up like 40 !!


----------



## yetihunter1

It's the reservoir dogs of deer!


----------



## yetihunter1

Who is ready for a little bit of this?


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Who is ready for a little bit of this?
> View attachment 2716890



I am. I took inventory of my freezer and I'm low. I still have about 5-6 roasts but burger and steaks are low. 

First and foremost, I hunt for meat. And I've knocked back almost two full deer by myself in less than one year as I didn't drop a deer until the 2nd Thursday of the firearms season last year. I'll take venison over beef every day of the week.


----------



## Octoberjohn

Here is a good 2D buck I found a couple weeks ago. He popped out last night right at 40 yards while doing a little evening scouting with my 5 year old daughter! I just could not get a clear picture of him with it being last light and not trying to have my daughter spook him! I did get a really good look at him in the bins and he is a really good buck for my area.


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Was hoping to see that big 12 joe?


 Me too, but no go - pulled 10 cards, over 2K pics and nothing to get the bood moving. Timing as good though as today's rain was sure to wash away anything I left behind yesterday.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> I am. I took inventory of my freezer and I'm low. I still have about 5-6 roasts but burger and steaks are low.
> 
> First and foremost, I hunt for meat. And I've knocked back almost two full deer by myself in less than one year as I didn't drop a deer until the 2nd Thursday of the firearms season last year. I'll take venison over beef every day of the week.


I hunt for meat too and last year I only got one small doe so I have been starving for some venison.....my fiance makes a banging venison chili that I miss right now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Octoberjohn said:


> Here is a good 2D buck I found a couple weeks ago. He popped out last night right at 40 yards while doing a little evening scouting with my 5 year old daughter! I just could not get a clear picture of him with it being last light and not trying to have my daughter spook him! I did get a really good look at him in the bins and he is a really good buck for my area.
> View attachment 2717562
> 
> View attachment 2717570


Good buck for any area....you stumble across this guys sheds or have any history with him?

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Octoberjohn said:


> Here is a good 2D buck I found a couple weeks ago. He popped out last night right at 40 yards while doing a little evening scouting with my 5 year old daughter! I just could not get a clear picture of him with it being last light and not trying to have my daughter spook him! I did get a really good look at him in the bins and he is a really good buck for my area.
> View attachment 2717562
> 
> View attachment 2717570


I think that's a good deer for most areas...goodluck getting him!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some good news, sort of...I spotted the deer that dropped these sheds tonight. This is a public land buck, who frequents an area that few realize is open to public hutning. I chased him a bit in the late season last year, but he always eluded me, twice just barely out of range. Due to teh way the winter came upon are area the wheat field was not harvested and he and 4 of his buddies could been seen in a seculded corner of that field almost every night in Jan-March. I kept close tabs and when he dropped his antlers MLK weekend, I went in the next week on the prowl...took probably 30-50 hours, but I did find them....



he is a 9 this year and seems to have added a few inches to his tines and mains, the mass is really impossible to detemine wiht velvet, plus it was raining pretty good as we watched him through the window of the car. Good to know he is in the area, I will be getting a couple IR cams in that area. I prefer the flash cams and not ever worried about spooking a deer with my flash, more worried about humans seeing it....


this makes the second buck I've located for which I/we found a matched set...I mentioned earlier, I have been seeing this 10 a few times a week. My Pop (pictured) found the right side and about 70 yards away my son found the left. This was also a deer I had game planned on, but never even came close. He is MUCH bigger this year and I have been seeing him less than 300 yards from where this pic was taken. One of my most productive stands is 45 yards behind my pop. I do have 3 cams in this area and not one pic of him, which I find quite confounding. These two deer are on properties about 35 miles apart from one another. The first is in 5D, the second in 5C, i only mention this to highlight the fact that some of us do move around....:wink:



My son was the hot hand this spring as he found two mathing sets, both 8's, neither would get me to draw my bow...



This is exactly how the last set was found...you can see the trail and the deadfall laying across. My son is pointing at one antler and the is laying closer to me taking the pic. We figured the deer went down the trail and going through the deadfall, knocked them off....




We had a great spring and are hoping a bit that it translates into a decent fall...

Joe


----------



## Octoberjohn

12-Ringer said:


> Good buck for any area....you stumble across this guys sheds or have any history with him?
> 
> Joe


I have no previous history with this deer at all. I recently gained access to a new farm to hunt this fall and he was the first deer I saw a few weeks ago. I have been out a few other times and haven't been able to get eyes on him. Luckily last night he came out nice and close! The farm looks really good as there are a lot of deer piling into the fields in the evenings. But I know I am not the only person that hunts it. I don't want to step on anyone's toes either since I just gained permission.


----------



## stringunnr

Well i still dont have a definite place to hunt. I hunt 5c berks county. I keep losing spots to new landowners....development etc. Sux


----------



## pope125

To more weeks and I'm headed to Wyoming , can't wait to start the season off !


----------



## pope125

stringunnr said:


> Well i still dont have a definite place to hunt. I hunt 5c berks county. I keep losing spots to new landowners....development etc. Sux


Sorry to here that !! I have to say 5C and 5D have to some of the hardist places to find land to hunt . There is always public land . Get out there and knock on doors , yes it will be frusterating but only takes one person to say YES .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> To more weeks and I'm headed to Wyoming , can't wait to start the season off !


Good luck Bob. Take pics for us.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> To more weeks and I'm headed to Wyoming , can't wait to start the season off !


Elk, Mulies, speed goat, or whitetail?

Joe


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Good luck Bob. Take pics for us.


Thanks Nick!!


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Elk, Mulies, speed goat, or whitetail?
> 
> Joe



Joe, See how the hunt plays out maybe 2 Antelope , or Whitetail and a Antelope .


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> To more weeks and I'm headed to Wyoming , can't wait to start the season off !


Goodluck, let us know how it goes. I have looked into a trip out there in the distant future.


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Joe, See how the hunt plays out maybe 2 Antelope , or Whitetail and a Antelope .


Pope I am hoping to do Wyoming next year. How is that working that you get to decide as the hunt unfolds? I've got points for elk so I should be fine there. Antelope and whitetail do I need points?

Good Luck. Pics when you return too!


----------



## jacobh

Pope good luck bud we want pics when u get back!!!


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Pope good luck bud we want pics when u get back!!!


Thanks guys !! IDK I have more problems trying to get pictures on this site . Wanted to post up a trail cam picture , with no luck .


----------



## Mathias

Up north, at least we've had a bit more rain here than home area. Still dry, pond down a couple inches in 2 weeks. But the new plot pushed some growth.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I had issues too before is it saying too large of a pic?


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias




----------



## jacobh

Looks good bro gotta love when the works starts paying off


----------



## KMiha

Jeez, get busy for a couple days and come click on the thread and missed all the good stuff!! In all seriousness, I started pulling some camera cards in the last couple weeks and as of now have a couple nice deer I'll be after. Here's a few pics of two bucks on a farm that my father and I hunt.


----------



## KMiha

These two guys are straight suburbanites. They live and travel in a networks of woods that are between all the housing developments and what not. While there are downfalls to hunting these places, the main benefit is these deer experience very low hunting pressure.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> These two guys are straight suburbanites. They live and travel in a networks of woods that are between all the housing developments and what not. While there are downfalls to hunting these places, the main benefit is these deer experience very low hunting pressure.


Is it just me or does that one bucks left side in the 2nd pic come way out and maybe a double beam on the right? Gives him some cool character!


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


>


Looking good !


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


>


Very nice , what a view !!


----------



## Billy H




----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> Is it just me or does that one bucks left side in the 2nd pic come way out and maybe a double beam on the right? Gives him some cool character!


Nope, not just you. I think he may be this one buck I saw on hoof last year. The one I saw last year had a limp on his right side and his brow tine and G3 were broken off. He may have been shot, and the points were broken off while fighting during the rut, or he possibly had an encounter with a car. So it would not surprise me if this year that buck with the limp grew oddly on his right side. Wont know for sure unless I see him in person or possibly through pics when the velvet comes off because the buck from last year had a really light colored rack, almost white. The one thing that makes me think it may be the one from last year is the width is about the same, at least for his left side this year. Although, the one from last year, his rack came out and up, this one seems to go straight out and not curve up at all. Only time will tell.


----------



## KMiha

Billy H, that buck looks like he is bedded down right in front of your camera? That is a good picture.


----------



## Billy H

KMiha said:


> Billy H, that buck looks like he is bedded down right in front of your camera? That is a good picture.


They do bed in this area. He was standing. My cam is on the other side of a deep drainage with steep banks from where the deer is. I slip in and out and they dont seem to detect my presence. You can see my stand over there. 
.


----------



## nicko

Great pics guys.


----------



## nicko

Over-the-counter tag sales start on Monday 8/24. I'll be interested in seeing how quickly these available tags go.

*WMU Alottment Issued Available*
5C 70000 49973 20027
5D 24000 12218 11782


----------



## 12-Ringer

You going down to WC on Monday?

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

May have to grab another 5c tag Monday.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> You going down to WC on Monday?
> 
> Joe


Yep. Gotta work in the morning but I'll head there in the afternoon.


----------



## DV1

pope125 said:


> I've been shooting my bow pretty much twice a day for the last two months , will the bow came out of time and was not shooting like it should . Problem is the guy that I buy my bows from and does my set-up and super tunes the bow and builds my string is in New Hampshire . So I met a guy a month ago and he was telling me how great his guy is that works on his bows , so yesterday I took it to him and he worked on it for 1.5 hours . I get home and shoot it, know my arrows are cork screwing ,LOL . So I come in the house and call my guy that works on my bow from NH and i proceed to tell him all the work that this guy did to my bow , he pretty much laughed and said all the work the guy did setting up the cams and with the the upper cam lean was all wrong . Know I have to pack it up and ship it to him. I guess my ***** is I have been bowhunting for 40 years and have been hunting hunting serious for the last 15. I'm anal about my bow and the way it shoots , and can say in the last 10 years I have not found one person in the area that has any idea what there doing or how to set a bow up . Prime example what happen to me yesterday.


I'm a little late to this but I know a guy across the bridge in NJ you can drive to that is excellent with bow work. I'm particular like you with bow setup and he is the only one I let do my bow work. If interested, go to Bangers Sport shop in Winslow NJ and ask for Sam.


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> They do bed in this area. He was standing. My cam is on the other side of a deep drainage with steep banks from where the deer is. I slip in and out and they dont seem to detect my presence. You can see my stand over there.
> .


Gotcha. With the downward slope he's standing on and the high foliage around him made it kind of look like he was bedded down.


----------



## jacobh

Scottie/pa did my bow. Fantastic work and a great guy was a pleasure to deal with!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


>


Wow....so jealous!!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

45 degrees this morning. 
Sat on porch having a coffee, saw the slammer, but no trail cam pics of him yet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> 45 degrees this morning.
> Sat on porch having a coffee, saw the slammer, but no trail cam pics of him yet.


Just rubbing it in now....[emoji26] here's the view from my deck...[emoji12]










Enjoy your weekend.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Very nice Joe.
You as well.


----------



## pope125

Out to pull some cards this morning!!! Nice morning


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Out to pull some cards this morning!!! Nice morning


Good luck...hope you get something to get the juices flowing.

Joe


----------



## primal-bow

what is this guy doing? no gun or bow so he not ground hog hunting.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck...hope you get something to get the juices flowing.
> 
> Joe


Thanks! Well I pulled some cards went thru them all best I got is a mid 130'S . NOTHING TO GET EXCITED ABOUT .


----------



## Mathias




----------



## jacobh

Good luck Joe eight he big guy!!!!


----------



## Bgargasz

Hope to see this guy in October.


----------



## Mathias

That's a good one!


----------



## vonfoust

kgtech said:


> what is this guy doing? no gun or bow so he not ground hog hunting.


Public land? Probably scouting.


----------



## nicko

Wow!! 5C tags have dropped from 20,000 to less than 17,000 since Friday end of day. I better get to the courthouse soon. 
* SOLD Available*
53026 16974


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> 45 degrees this morning.
> Sat on porch having a coffee, saw the slammer, but no trail cam pics of him yet.


That is just mean....very jealous!


----------



## Mathias

View from stand.
Don't lament, I'm back down here in the heat and congestion suffering thorough another long work week....


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> View from stand.
> Don't lament, I'm back down here in the heat and congestion suffering thorough another long work week....


Very nice, I can't wait till i can get my own piece of property like this. I just bought my first house so i am excited i have a yard to shoot my bow in but something with some more acres is in my future....distant future.


----------



## Mathias

Best of luck, it will come. Took me years too. Still feel elation when I round the bend and see the house just waiting for us!


----------



## nicko

Just got back from the Chester County courthouse where I had to wait in line for 40 minutes to get my 2 tags for 5C. There were about 25 people ahead of me and there was still a line behind me when I left. The available number of tags at the end of day Friday was a little over 20,000 and now they are down to 14,428. At this rate, 5C might be sold out by the end of this week.

I did get to chat with the guy in line behind me and he just so happened to live in my same town. Small world.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Just got back from the Chester County courthouse where I had to wait in line for 40 minutes to get my 2 tags for 5C. There were about 25 people ahead of me and there was still a line behind me when I left. The available number of tags at the end of day Friday was a little over 20,000 and now they are down to 14,428. At this rate, 5C might be sold out by the end of this week.
> 
> I did get to chat with the guy in line behind me and he just so happened to live in my same town. Small world.


Nick , Did You happen to here any guys talking at all saying how many tags they were getting ?


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Just got back from the Chester County courthouse where I had to wait in line for 40 minutes to get my 2 tags for 5C. There were about 25 people ahead of me and there was still a line behind me when I left. The available number of tags at the end of day Friday was a little over 20,000 and now they are down to 14,428. At this rate, 5C might be sold out by the end of this week.
> 
> I did get to chat with the guy in line behind me and he just so happened to live in my same town. Small world.


Wow, i normally go to the courthouse too and never have i seen it like that. This year because half my spots moved to 5D i sent in by mail for all my tags.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick , Did You happen to here any guys talking at all saying how many tags they were getting ?


Bob, most guys I overheard as they spoke with the clerks were getting two tags but the guy I was chatting with bought five. 

I couldn't help but wonder out of all the tags being sold to all the hunters I saw there how may would be successfully filled.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, at least you had some good conversation to kill the time in line. I can't do it, I use the postal service.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I agree Nick I mail mine 40 min in line??? No Thanks. I mail mine get em back a week or 2 later. Best of luck fellas


----------



## nicko

In previous years I always got to the courthouse first thing in the morning and didn't have this type of wait. But my work schedule didn't allow me to get there early today. Oh well. It was nice chatting and sharing stories. The guy I talked with said he makes liver pate' out of his deer livers. First I've ever heard of anybody doing that. 

There were also a couple guys there from the local Hunters for Hunger group talking with us as we waited in line promoting their organization about donating a deer to help feed the needy. The wait in line was not bad at all and I enjoyed just hanging out with like-minded people.


----------



## primal-bow

vonfoust said:


> Public land? Probably scouting.


maybe? if I don't get pic there other then the 1 doe he can have that spot!


----------



## scottprice

if you havent killed a deer in 16 years, thats on YOU. not the game commission......


----------



## 12-Ringer

scottprice said:


> if you havent killed a deer in 16 years, that YOU. not the game commission......


???[emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji53]???


----------



## yetihunter1

Made it to lancaster archery last night. First time being there and holy crap i am not going to another bow shop again. Super nice and super helpful. Was there two hours getting my loaner bow set up and the experience couldn't of been more enjoyable. Now I just need to sight in the new bow and get use to having a backwall, old bow was very spongey. Come on sept 19th.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Made it to lancaster archery last night. First time being there and holy crap i am not going to another bow shop again. Super nice and super helpful. Was there two hours getting my loaner bow set up and the experience couldn't of been more enjoyable. Now I just need to sight in the new bow and get use to having a backwall, old bow was very spongey. Come on sept 19th.



Yeah, LAS is a real nice place with people working there who are just as nice. One visit there and you won't want to go to any other pro shop.

Good to hear you got the loaner bow squared away. The Tribute is a great bow.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Yeah, LAS is a real nice place with people working there who are just as nice. One visit there and you won't want to go to any other pro shop.
> 
> Good to hear you got the loaner bow squared away. The Tribute is a great bow.


Ya, i like it but it does feel different than my other bow. Going to do some blank baling tonight and get the 20yd sighted in so i can shoot every night at home and get the feel for it before the season.


----------



## Dinsogna

Bow Season cant come soon enough. I got a new hoyt that needs to eat.


----------



## Dinsogna

You cant go wrong shooting a Hoyt.


----------



## yetihunter1

Dinsogna said:


> Bow Season cant come soon enough. I got a new hoyt that needs to eat.


They are nice shooting bows. Looking forward to spring when i can start shopping around for a new one.


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> Made it to lancaster archery last night. First time being there and holy crap i am not going to another bow shop again. Super nice and super helpful. Was there two hours getting my loaner bow set up and the experience couldn't of been more enjoyable. Now I just need to sight in the new bow and get use to having a backwall, old bow was very spongey. Come on sept 19th.


Yup, great place. I was there last week to get some draw length modules for my Hoyt. Was there for an hour getting everything set up and they only charged me $16 for the mods. Maybe they were used ones they had laying around, maybe not. But they were still cheaper then some of the mods I saw on here in the classifieds for the Nitrum.


----------



## Xforce41

Hoping to leave work early to hit the bucks county courthouse to get a couple 5c tags.
Anyone been to the bucks courthouse today?


----------



## Squirrel

jacobh said:


> Scottie/pa did my bow. Fantastic work and a great guy was a pleasure to deal with!!!


I have bought a couple bows off of Scottie. Great guy to deal with, ships fast too.


----------



## jlh42581

Anyone ever take cuddeback metal slide in mount and weld it to another mount like a stick and pic?


----------



## KMiha

Speaking of Lancaster Archery, I actually ran out there again today. That sale they had going on Friday and Saturday, actually goes on until the 7th. Broadheads are 15% off. I also got 6 of last years models of GT Expedition Hunters, fletched and with inserts for $5 each. May not be worth it to go out there for just broadheads, but just letting people know the sale is still going on.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> There were also a couple guys there from the local Hunters for Hunger group talking with us as we waited in line promoting their organization about donating a deer to help feed the needy. The wait in line was not bad at all and I enjoyed just hanging out with like-minded people.


Interested to hear what they had to say. I know that donating deer to the needy is a great cause, but I have to wonder how many guys use that as a tool to just keep killing as many deer as they can, all in the name of feeding the needy. I fully understand a guy that cant use the meat donating his deer, but I just have to wonder what a lot of these guys do. Did they stock up on tags?


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Interested to hear what they had to say. I know that donating deer to the needy is a great cause, but I have to wonder how many guys use that as a tool to just keep killing as many deer as they can, all in the name of feeding the needy. I fully understand a guy that cant use the meat donating his deer, but I just have to wonder what a lot of these guys do. Did they stock up on tags?


Bill, I can eat 2 deer a year maybe 3 but these guys that shoot 15 to 20 tell me what they are doing with them ?


----------



## pope125

Just read in the paper this morning that hunting license fee's are going up for the first time in 16 years . They said the licence fee are 40% of there operating budget . UMMM , WONDER WHY THEY DONT SAY WE HAVE A DECREASING DEER HERD ?


----------



## Hey Abbott

pope125 said:


> Just read in the paper this morning that hunting license fee's are going up for the first time in 16 years . They said the licence fee are 40% of there operating budget . UMMM , WONDER WHY THEY DONT SAY WE HAVE A DECREASING DEER HERD ?


I'd be fine with the increase as long as they either do more land management on game lands or hired more wardens to patrol the areas. If nothing changes and they increase the licenses then yea I don't agree.


----------



## PAbigbear

Do you have a reading comprehension problem? Link an article that says they ARE going up.


----------



## pope125

Hey Abbott said:


> I'd be fine with the increase as long as they either do more land management on game lands or hired more wardens to patrol the areas. If nothing changes and they increase the licenses then yea I don't agree.


Don't plan on that happening , prices are going up due to , Personal expenses, saleries, health care, pension benefits .


----------



## pope125

PAbigbear said:


> Do you have a reading comprehension problem? Link an article that says they ARE going up.



No I don't ! Why you have to be a smart ass ? Another clown making accusations before you know the problem, FYI I HAVE PROBLEM POSTING PICTURES AND LINKS FROM MY LAPTOP.


----------



## jacobh

Maybe the PGC could make a TV show like north woods law for funds.... Id love to see that one


----------



## ztsmith1717

http://www.post-gazette.com/sports/...ing-hunting-license-fees/stories/201508250157


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Bill, I can eat 2 deer a year maybe 3 but these guys that shoot 15 to 20 tell me what they are doing with them ?


The neighbor that kills every deer that walks by doesn't eat deer meat at all. As far as I'm concerned, he doesn't belong in the woods.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Maybe the PGC could make a TV show like north woods law for funds.... Id love to see that one


Yes. . . 'cause our deputy wardens need even more of a power trip like having a camera with them and needing to show off. The fundamental problem with all those shows is that they all assume every hunter is guilty of violating some law.


----------



## pope125

ztsmith1717 said:


> http://www.post-gazette.com/sports/...ing-hunting-license-fees/stories/201508250157


Thanks!!


----------



## ztsmith1717

no problem....quick easy google search and you can find a few articles about it. 

Honestly this doesn't seem too much of an increase in relation to other states and their prices


----------



## pope125

ztsmith1717 said:


> no problem....quick easy google search and you can find a few articles about it.
> 
> Honestly this doesn't seem too much of an increase in relation to other states and their prices


Way over due!! Honestly I wish they would raise it even more , one reason comes to mind .


----------



## jacobh

U knew higher prices were coming as soon as for allocations went down!!!! They will get their $$ one way or another. Once they get hungry for more $$ license increase and allocation increase. Pretty simple to see what's happening here


----------



## jacobh

Pensions salaries and healthcare went up and heaven for bid they have to pay more like the rest of us!!!! Man I'm in the wrong business


----------



## Billy H

Jacobh, I think I remember you saying you hunt Limerick and not seeing many bucks at your spots. Ran into a guy today with cam pics of at least 4 pope and youngs from limerick. Keep the faith, they are around.


----------



## River420Bottom

I think I remember him saying a lot of the deer get poached in that area, the spotters aren't out around here yet lol


----------



## jlh42581

Double and triple the price of a license and use it for whatever is needed. $100 for a general license for 6 months of entertainment(with the right tags) even if you only hunt saturdays, lets say its $200 all said and done.

6 months - 4 weeks a month = 24 days , price to play $8.33 a day


----------



## yetihunter1

I have no issue with the increase, just wish the article stated land access as one of the reasons for the increase as well as healthcare, salaries and pensions. Atleast for SEPA, I would love the oppurtunity to hunt more public land if the PGC would use extra funding to purchase or lease more private land.


----------



## nicko

Imagine you went 16 years or more without an increase at your job. The cost of everything today is higher today than it was 16 years ago. 

I have no problem with an increase and think it has been long overdue.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> U knew higher prices were coming as soon as for allocations went down!!!! They will get their $$ one way or another. Once they get hungry for more $$ license increase and allocation increase. Pretty simple to see what's happening here


Some of you guys are too much so I'll just give you some facts and then you can call me names.Do you even know how the money from the antlerless allocations is distributed?Obviously not so I'll let you know.The county commissioners get $1 and a certain amount has to be earmarked for habitat improvements and land acquisitions.In the end the PGC gets about $3 from each al license to put into their general fund.Since the allocations were decreased by 33k,that would mean that they have less than $100k less revenue.With a budget as large as the PGC's,you can see that it isn't a drop in the bucket.To say that they're asking for a rate increase because of that is beyond ridiculous.As far as salaries and pensions go,it's a state contract that the PGC has no control over.Rising prices such as healthcare,fuel and other operating expenses has put the PGC in a financial bind because of rising costs and stable revenue.Show me any business that can survive under those conditions without getting a rate increase in over 16 years.Luckily,they did a fantastic job negotiating gas contracts and they were able to survice,hire more WCO's and purchase a pile of land over the past several years.yes they are evil and terrible.SHOULD THEY BUY MORE IN THE SE PART OF THE STATE?It would be nice but they're mandated by the legislature to spend no more than $400/acre although they can match that with another $400 from Pittman-Robertson funds.In any event,how much land is there to be purchased in the SE part of the state for $800/acre?


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Some of you guys are too much so I'll just give you some facts and then you can call me names.Do you even know how the money from the antlerless allocations is distributed?Obviously not so I'll let you know.The county commissioners get $1 and a certain amount has to be earmarked for habitat improvements and land acquisitions.In the end the PGC gets about $3 from each al license to put into their general fund.Since the allocations were decreased by 33k,that would mean that they have less than $100k less revenue.With a budget as large as the PGC's,you can see that it isn't a drop in the bucket.To say that they're asking for a rate increase because of that is beyond ridiculous.As far as salaries and pensions go,it's a state contract that the PGC has no control over.Rising prices such as healthcare,fuel and other operating expenses has put the PGC in a financial bind because of rising costs and stable revenue.Show me any business that can survive under those conditions without getting a rate increase in over 16 years.Luckily,they did a fantastic job negotiating gas contracts and they were able to survice,hire more WCO's and purchase a pile of land over the past several years.yes they are evil and terrible.SHOULD THEY BUY MORE IN THE SE PART OF THE STATE?It would be nice but they're mandated by the legislature to spend no more than $400/acre although they can match that with another $400 from Pittman-Robertson funds.In any event,how much land is there to be purchased in the SE part of the state for $800/acre?


See your and AUTHORITY on everything !!!


----------



## PAbigbear

pope125 said:


> No I don't ! Why you have to be a smart ass ? Another clown making accusations before you know the problem, FYI I HAVE PROBLEM POSTING PICTURES AND LINKS FROM MY LAPTOP.


Actually you do have a problem. Nowhere does it say the price of any license IS going up. The PGC requested an increase, but that has to be voted on and approved by the state legislature, which is no friend of the PGC. Slow down and take a deep breath and stick to the facts. There is no guarantee that it will happen.

So someone that points out you don't know what you're talking about is a smart ass and a clown?


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Pensions salaries and healthcare went up and heaven for bid they have to pay more like the rest of us!!!! Man I'm in the wrong business


Dang it man, you sound so bitter.


----------



## pope125

PAbigbear said:


> Actually you do have a problem. Nowhere does it say the price of any license IS going up. The PGC requested an increase, but that has to be voted on and approved by the state legislature, which is no friend of the PGC. Slow down and take a deep breath and stick to the facts. There is no guarantee that it will happen.
> 
> So someone that points out you don't know what you're talking about is a smart ass and a clown?


I have a problem , its you !! Have a great day !!


----------



## Mathias

I think a price increase is way overdue for the pleasure I derive from it.
I also agree there are nice bucks in just about all areas of their range, we all know they get big/old from being smart and smart equates with not being seen.


----------



## jacobh

Haha Im simply saying that my insurance went up I didn't chargw u more did I?



QUOTE=Mathias;1077301010]Dang it man, you sound so bitter.[/QUOTE]


----------



## KMiha

IMO, paying $36 dollars for a general license with a buck tag (I don't buy turkey, fur takers, etc. all at once) is pretty darn cheap. Then add only 6.70 or whatever it is for doe tags, again, pretty darn cheap. Haven't read the article, but I'd have no problem paying some extra money. And the way I do it, just buying when the seasons role around, puts a little less hurting on the pocket.


----------



## King

Good Lord people. Enough of the childish bickering.


----------



## jacobh

Mathias Im not bitter more or less screwing around but truthfully I see the increase coming as a way to make up for loss of income. Yes Dougell I know Im wrong! But think about it they always say they don't have enough $$ now they lowered allocations which now they have less. Yes Dougell I know it's only $180k! My point is yes it's overdue but u can't tell me they're gonna take a $180k hit and not have to make it up somehow


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 2754962

lunch guests.


----------



## Mathias

I _believe_ that I read that 40% of the PGC operating budget comes from license sales?
If sales are down, money has to come from somewhere. Now i also seem to _recall_ that the trend of lower sales had reversed in the last few years??
Now being a pennsylvania hunter and knowing and experiencing all, and I mean all, that comes with it, I would prefer a substantially lower number of licenses sold, which to me should equate to lower hunter numbers. For that alone I would heartedly support an increase!

btw: my avatar has nothing to do with my employment.


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> View attachment 2754962
> 
> lunch guests.


Have you been seeing a lot of twins? So far, on the few different properties I hunt, I've seen about 5-6 pairs of twins.


----------



## Mathias

In my home area, 5C, I always see twins. I did see a doe down the road the other day with triplets. Now at my place in 3C I see a pretty even mix of a single fawn and twins.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> View attachment 2754962
> 
> lunch guests.


 That just makes me smile.


----------



## Octoberjohn

Cool pic Mathias! It's always nice to have friends to eat lunch with!

I just wanted to add a new experience for me the other day. I went out to scout a new farm that I gained permission to hunt and I met my first fellow hunter using a drone to scout the farm. It was nice to meet him and find out where he would be hunting on the farm so I could try and figure out which options I have for hunting it. Since I just gained access I really don't want to step on anyones toes. He was a very nice fellow and I hope he does well his fall. I was just curious if anyone else has run into anything like this(drone scouting)? Personally I don't like them, especially for scouting/snooping. Kind of takes the fun out of scouting for me. 

Also I am all for a price increase with the license.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Mathias Im not bitter more or less screwing around but truthfully I see the increase coming as a way to make up for loss of income. Yes Dougell I know Im wrong! But think about it they always say they don't have enough $$ now they lowered allocations which now they have less. Yes Dougell I know it's only $180k! My point is yes it's overdue but u can't tell me they're gonna take a $180k hit and not have to make it up somehow


It's not 180k because the PGC doesn't keep the entire amount for the tag,which I already explained.Allocations have nothing to generating income.They've been asking for a license increase for years now,even when allocations where at their highest.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> Some of you guys are too much so I'll just give you some facts and then you can call me names.Do you even know how the money from the antlerless allocations is distributed?Obviously not so I'll let you know.The county commissioners get $1 and a certain amount has to be earmarked for habitat improvements and land acquisitions.In the end the PGC gets about $3 from each al license to put into their general fund.Since the allocations were decreased by 33k,that would mean that they have less than $100k less revenue.With a budget as large as the PGC's,you can see that it isn't a drop in the bucket.To say that they're asking for a rate increase because of that is beyond ridiculous.As far as salaries and pensions go,it's a state contract that the PGC has no control over.Rising prices such as healthcare,fuel and other operating expenses has put the PGC in a financial bind because of rising costs and stable revenue.Show me any business that can survive under those conditions without getting a rate increase in over 16 years.Luckily,they did a fantastic job negotiating gas contracts and they were able to survice,hire more WCO's and purchase a pile of land over the past several years.yes they are evil and terrible.SHOULD THEY BUY MORE IN THE SE PART OF THE STATE?It would be nice but they're mandated by the legislature to spend no more than $400/acre although they can match that with another $400 from Pittman-Robertson funds.In any event,how much land is there to be purchased in the SE part of the state for $800/acre?


i understand and agree with the price increase and welcome it. I am a finance guy myself and understand the rising costs of...everything. I would pay more for my license than the proposed increase if that would mean they could increase the price per acre they could spend. Not bashing the PGC, just voicing an opinion of something i dream of seeing.....would take sunday hunting too but thats not in their hands.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> i understand and agree with the price increase and welcome it. I am a finance guy myself and understand the rising costs of...everything. I would pay more for my license than the proposed increase if that would mean they could increase the price per acre they could spend. Not bashing the PGC, just voicing an opinion of something i dream of seeing.....would take sunday hunting too but thats not in their hands.


That's set by the legislature and a change is way outdated.The north central and central part of the state has had thousands of acres added to the state game land system in just the past 3 or 4 years.Southern Clearfield county just got 13k+ acres added which was a huge win for hunters.That area was once a huge lease and now it's open to the public.Northern Clearfield and elk counties also just got a pile more.Since they're mandated at $400/acre most of it was purchased by nature conservancies at the asking price and then sold to the PGC for 4400/acre or just handed over to them.That's pretty much the only way they'll be able to aquire more land.More land in every part of the state would be great but under the current system that is out of the PGC's control,getting more SGL's in the SE is a tough nut to crack.

I'm not sure why so many hunters want to see the PGC go bankrupt.The revenue they receive doesn't go into anyone's pockets.It goes directly to supporting programs that support wildlife along with acquiring and managing land for hunters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I guess is I am stubborn..I see no reason for an increase in fees. As far as I am concerned they can thin some of their administrative overhead to save/recoup fees. Before anyone starts to jump on how underpaid/unappreciated they are do a quick search on the average salary of those bloats who haven't put a boot on the ground for anything other than a self-serving purpose. I'd trade all of the commissioners for more quality wardens in the field. 

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice night to shoot the bow! Getting closer!


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> In my home area, 5C, I always see twins. I did see a doe down the road the other day with triplets. Now at my place in 3C I see a pretty even mix of a single fawn and twins.


Gotcha. All the places I hunt used to only be in 5C, now they're in 5D and 5C.


----------



## pope125

HNTRDAVE said:


> Nice night to shoot the bow! Getting closer!


I was shooting tonight getting ready for my goat hunt next week , and was thinking the same thing the sun went done and it was cooling off .


----------



## nicko

For me, it was a nice night to sit on my roof with a pole pruner to cut back oak branches and limbs that have been giving squirrels easy access to jump onto and off my roof.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> For me, it was a nice night to sit on my roof with a pole pruner to cut back oak branches and limbs that have been giving squirrels easy access to jump onto and off my roof.


At least there not in you attic!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> At least there not in you attic!


Oh I've had that too Bob. Those little rats drove me nuts hearing them scurrying around above my 3rd floor office ceiling. I took care of that.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got a good 30-minutes in tonight...target has about had it at this point and the arrows are starting to completely pass through. Hard to justify getting a new one at this juncture. I usually get 2 for Christmas each year. The first was gone in June the second is barely hanging on....

Have a crazy issue called epicondylitis...giving me fits in both elbows. Trying my best to stay off surgery, at least until after the season. Had cortisone shots in March, July and looks like another round in October. Last round only lasted a couple of weeks in my right arm. 

Trying some new therapy and it seems to be helping a bit, but when it does act up I can barely lift a glass. Kinda weird!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Personally, I would like to know which elected members of the state legislature have been opposing a license fee increase. I would gladly write them a letter or send them an e-mail with my stance and support for raising the fee for a hunting license.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Personally, I would like to know which elected members of the state legislature have been opposing a license fee increase. I would gladly write them a letter or send them an e-mail with my stance and support for raising the fee for a hunting license.


I have no probem with an increase at all either nick,actually here in Ohio i wish they would raise the doe tags to about $100 each!


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> ...........
> Have a crazy issue called epicondylitis...giving me fits in both elbows. Trying my best to stay off surgery, at least until after the season. Had cortisone shots in March, July and looks like another round in October. Last round only lasted a couple of weeks in my right arm.
> 
> Trying some new therapy and it seems to be helping a bit, but when it does act up I can barely lift a glass. Kinda weird!!
> 
> Joe


That's the clinical term for tennis elbow. Aside from shooting a bow, are you doing any type of repetitive motions with your arms or forearms that might be the root cause?


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I have no probem with an increase at all either nick,actually here in Ohio i wish they would raise the doe tags to about $100 each!



Ha ha!! That would definitely get the doe harvest numbers down Darrin.


----------



## 30feetup

LOL.....Your too serious Pope We are all friends....opinions may differ but you should not degrade other people when they present the facts.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Got a good 30-minutes in tonight...target has about had it at this point and the arrows are starting to completely pass through. Hard to justify getting a new one at this juncture. I usually get 2 for Christmas each year. The first was gone in June the second is barely hanging on....
> 
> Have a crazy issue called epicondylitis...giving me fits in both elbows. Trying my best to stay off surgery, at least until after the season. Had cortisone shots in March, July and looks like another round in October. Last round only lasted a couple of weeks in my right arm.
> 
> Trying some new therapy and it seems to be helping a bit, but when it does act up I can barely lift a glass. Kinda weird!!
> 
> Joe


Joe, went thru a lot of issues with my shoulder over the last 3 years I tried lazer therapy and after 10 treatments I noticed A big differance in my shoulder . About 3 years ago I could not even pull back a 40lb bow , it has taken a lot of therapy and hard work to get back to shooting my bow . Also still dealing with a torn bicep muscle . Doctor said all my right shoulder and arm problems are from shooting and 80lb bow for 20 years and shooting 200+ arrows a day .


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> That's the clinical term for tennis elbow. Aside from shooting a bow, are you doing any type of repetitive motions with your arms or forearms that might be the root cause?


Actually not tennis elbow, golfers elbow. The docs believe I torn the ligaments back in 2013 when I fell and I tried to grab onto the tree branch. I have been working with a really good doc from Premier Orthopedic, and he said the repeatative motion thing is a myth. 

Joe


----------



## pope125

30feetup said:


> LOL.....Your too serious Pope We are all friends....opinions may differ but you should not degrade other people when they present the facts.



Im to serious ? Remember your the guy that wanted my address so you could come kick my ass . What do you call that ? Kind of **** I dealt with 35 years ago in high school .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Im to serious ? Remember your the guy that wanted my address so you could come kick my ass . What do you call that ? Kind of **** I dealt with 35 years ago in high school .


High school 35 years ago? That makes you an old fart Bob!


----------



## 30feetup

palmatedbuck04 said:


> High school 35 years ago? That makes you an old fart Bob!


But bob is a black belt.....seriously I apologize if I offended you.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Im to serious ? Remember *your the guy that wanted my address so you could come kick my ass* . What do you call that ? Kind of **** I dealt with 35 years ago in high school .


Well that's a first for the PA hunting thread. 

Did he at least ask you nicely for your address?


----------



## nicko

30feetup said:


> But bob is a black belt.....seriously I apologize if I offended you.


Next on "as the PA Hunting Thread Turns", pope issues an ultimatum to 30feet. Da da da da dummmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## jacobh

Yea us Pa guys need to learn to relax me included. It's to the point now u can go to a thread and if u read a smart azz answer in a thread and look 9 out of 10 times its a guy from Pa!!! It's sad but true. Too many know it alls and too many thinking that people's opinions can be right or wrong. Disagree discuss it but man too many go right after insulting others it's truly pathetic and it makes us all look bad. I include myself in this


----------



## nicko

Oh don't you start getting soft on us Scott. PA deer hunting is deadly serious and there is *NO* room for enjoyment or having fun. If you want to crack a smile, you might as well go spend your time in the Mutantville section. We need PA hunters who eat lightning and crap thunder.


----------



## jacobh

Hahaha Nick it is a crazy place for sure man. I try to stay away from these threads but it always calls me back


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Bill, I can eat 2 deer a year maybe 3 but these guys that shoot 15 to 20 tell me what they are doing with them ?


Hunters Sharing the Harvest....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some good news. I stopped at my usual vantage point on the way into work this morning and I saw a nice bachelor group of 3 buck all of which were impressive enough to get my blood pumping. One was a real nice 10 probably 17-18 inches wide. Hard to tell what he might score this time of year because the velvet is so deceiving. A great way to start off the work day...

Joe


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Yea us Pa guys need to learn to relax me included. It's to the point now u can go to a thread and if u read a smart azz answer in a thread and look 9 out of 10 times its a guy from Pa!!! It's sad but true. Too many know it alls and too many thinking that people's opinions can be right or wrong. Disagree discuss it but man too many go right after insulting others it's truly pathetic and it makes us all look bad. I include myself in this


I'm good for that I take things to personal . I'm at the point to get away from this site! You make a comment about something or you say something people don't agree with you two pages of arguments and people trashing you and people wanting to kick your ass. Really? Think I'll go over to Bowsite a lot less people and more level headed people with a lot less bull**** .


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> High school 35 years ago? That makes you an old fart Bob!


Darrell yes I'm and old fart !


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> I'm good for that I take things to personal . I'm at the point to get away from this site! You make a comment about something or you say something people don't agree with you two pages of arguments and people trashing you and people wanting to kick your ass. Really? Think I'll go over to Bowsite a lot less people and more level headed people with a lot less bull**** .


But do you shoot a stick bow? Compound guys are treated like crossbow hunters...... Grass is not greener there Bob, at least since I was over there last.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> But do you shoot a stick bow? Compound guys are treated like crossbow hunters...... Grass is not greener there Bob, at least since I was over there last.


I agree, there are certainly a few bush beaters here, but compared to the other sites, MANY more helpful, genuinely good-natured folks here. and if you think the mod/admin team here is tough :mg: don't even think about huntpa

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, there are certainly a few bush beaters here, but compared to the other sites, MANY more helpful, genuinely good-natured folks here. and if you think the mod/admin team here is tough :mg: don't even think about huntpa
> 
> Joe


You're no doubt talking about me and that's fine.I don't swear at people,call them names or insinuate that they can't hunt.However,when people post false or misleading "opinions"I'm going to correct them with facts.That always seems to ruffle feathers and rather than rebutting with facts,the same people always come back with names and insults,yet I get blamed.That's fine as posters on every message board with disgruntled hunters do the exact same thing.The future of hunting and where it's headed is important to me.While the PGC has done quite a few things to ruffle my feathers over the years,the biologists and foresters are on our side and do the best they can with what they have to work with.There conspiracy theories over the years have always driven me nuts because they have no basis in facts.These issues are important to me and I've put a ridiculous amount of time into them over the past 15 years.In the beginning,I knew the herd needed to be reduced but I was very much opposed to reducing it to the levels that they were shooting for.I decided to get as much education as possible.In the end,it became obvious that they did exactly what needed to be done and it also became obvious how dedicated to the resource these people actually are.The bottom line is,we had way too mnay deer for far too long.Hunting was easy and hunters became spoiled.The biologists and forester asked for less deer for decades.It's not a new concept.Unfortunately,the BOC always buckled under political pressure from hunters that went crying to their legislators.I attended several legislatibe hearing on the subject and always walked away being ashamed to call myself a hunter.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> You're no doubt talking about me and that's fine.I don't swear at people,call them names or insinuate that they can't hunt.However,when people post false or misleading "opinions"I'm going to correct them with facts.That always seems to ruffle feathers and rather than rebutting with facts,the same people always come back with names and insults,yet I get blamed.That's fine as posters on every message board with disgruntled hunters do the exact same thing.The future of hunting and where it's headed is important to me.While the PGC has done quite a few things to ruffle my feathers over the years,the biologists and foresters are on our side and do the best they can with what they have to work with.There conspiracy theories over the years have always driven me nuts because they have no basis in facts.These issues are important to me and I've put a ridiculous amount of time into them over the past 15 years.In the beginning,I knew the herd needed to be reduced but I was very much opposed to reducing it to the levels that they were shooting for.I decided to get as much education as possible.In the end,it became obvious that they did exactly what needed to be done and it also became obvious how dedicated to the resource these people actually are.The bottom line is,we had way too mnay deer for far too long.Hunting was easy and hunters became spoiled.The biologists and forester asked for less deer for decades.It's not a new concept.Unfortunately,the BOC always buckled under political pressure from hunters that went crying to their legislators.I attended several legislatibe hearing on the subject and always walked away being ashamed to call myself a hunter.


Doug - I am not sure why you think I was speaking of you, I was not...I was referring to those who result to childish, uniformed, useless attacks (just take a look at the medisnoke's "target buck" thread and you might get the idea.

I have said it numerous times and I am not sure why it hasn't registered with you...I find you to be quite informed on the topics you choose to post. Additionally, many of your posts have opened my eyes to areas that I was less informed about and as a result have energized me to research. Very little of the research that I have found have changed my opinions, in fact, some has bolstered my thoughts on the issues at hand.

What is difficult to swallow is your presentation which often comes across as though you are the utmost authority on the matter and that others opinions (whether based in statistical fact or personal observation) are absurd or simply aimed to blame others (PGC in particular).

I can only speak for myself, I attend local and state level meetings, write letter, even help establish a forum by which a commissioner graced us with his presence (and that IS the way most felt) to speak on a few issues. I have worked directly with agencies conducting not only wildlife, but forestry studies. I like to think I am at least a little more informed than "the average bear". Of course, my opinions, like yours, are shaped by experiences, including research, data analysis, etc...perhaps if you didn't present your opinion in a manner which basically tells others, "your wrong" folks would feel different. I don't believe the PGC introduced Yotes, but I do believe they can work harder with the Farm Bureau to get Sunday hunting passed. I don't believe Commissioners should be appointed to more than a single term, I believe Commission meetings should travel from region to region as opposed to keeping the majority in Harrisburg, I believe they could lobby the Federal government for funding to help work with private landowners, I think they need a careful examination of the differences between zones like 2H and 5D because it is NOT at all about tag allocations as much as it is about access. Just a quick few of my opinions all of which are based in data driven fact, as well as, personal experience.

Hope this helps you understand, it is the entire PA thread against Doug...I have never thought of you in that way, in fact, your input is very valuable and might just open a few more guys to investigating available data to better shape their personal thoughts and opinions.

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I guess is I am stubborn..I see no reason for an increase in fees. As far as I am concerned they can thin some of their administrative overhead to save/recoup fees. Before anyone starts to jump on how underpaid/unappreciated they are do a quick search on the average salary of those bloats who haven't put a boot on the ground for anything other than a self-serving purpose. I'd trade all of the commissioners for more quality wardens in the field.
> 
> Joe


Have you ever looked at a detailed analysis of the PGC financial statement?It's posted on their website and you can see exactly where the money is allocated.The PGC is faced with rising costs on every level and no way to raise revenue,other than to raise fees.They lucked out with the Marcellus boom and they were able to hire a bunch of much needed WCO's and buy more land.Unfortunately,they're still under staffed with foresters.Cutting enough timber to improve habitat is a very detailed process that involves science.You don't just send the Hatfields and Mccoys in with their chainsaws.It's takes foresters and it also takes a pile of manpower to manage the state game lands.Right now they don't have the funding to hire more foresters and they're very shorthanded on food and cover crews.In this district,there's over 400 sq miles for WCO's to cover and over 30k acres of state game lands to manage.They had three full time food and cover crews and one got hurt last spring and hasn't been replaced.These guys are responsible to marking boundaries,planting and maintaining foodplots,roads,gates,shooting ranges and doing other habitat work like border cuts hinge cuts and pruning.they do it with old out-dated equiptment that they have to fix and maintain themselves.More funding means more people to make things better.I can't believe that any hunter would want to deny other sportsmen that.Rather that criticizing the PGC at every chance,it would do a lot of hunters good to become educated and see why things are the way they are.Our SGL's have some of the best habitat in this part of the state.One of the reasons is because a group of sportsmen formed a club years ago up here called Pa wildlife habitat unlimited.Rather than crying and complaining about the PGC,they work hand in hand with them to improve the habitat on out public lands.They raise and donate a pile of money to the PGC around here along with manpower to help with projects and they donate equipment to get it done.There should be a branch in every area of the state but it's easier for hunters to complain than it is to do something about it.

Additionally,the commissioners are not paid.That's a voluntary position.Are you sure that none of them put any boots on the ground?I've walked side by side with a few of them through different habitat projects.Again,you're making assumption and not having any facts to back it up with.I'm sure I'll be called a know it all jerk because of it but it's the truth.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> You're no doubt talking about me and that's fine.I don't swear at people,call them names or insinuate that they can't hunt.However,when people post false or misleading "opinions"I'm going to correct them with facts.That always seems to ruffle feathers and rather than rebutting with facts,the same people always come back with names and insults,yet I get blamed.That's fine as posters on every message board with disgruntled hunters do the exact same thing.The future of hunting and where it's headed is important to me.While the PGC has done quite a few things to ruffle my feathers over the years,the biologists and foresters are on our side and do the best they can with what they have to work with.There conspiracy theories over the years have always driven me nuts because they have no basis in facts.These issues are important to me and I've put a ridiculous amount of time into them over the past 15 years.In the beginning,I knew the herd needed to be reduced but I was very much opposed to reducing it to the levels that they were shooting for.I decided to get as much education as possible.In the end,it became obvious that they did exactly what needed to be done and it also became obvious how dedicated to the resource these people actually are.The bottom line is,we had way too mnay deer for far too long.Hunting was easy and hunters became spoiled.The biologists and forester asked for less deer for decades.It's not a new concept.Unfortunately,the BOC always buckled under political pressure from hunters that went crying to their legislators.I attended several legislatibe hearing on the subject and always walked away being ashamed to call myself a hunter.


The thing that bothers me the most about you is not using two spaces between sentences or one space after a comma, and for that I'd like to kick your ass!:tongue:


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Doug - I am not sure why you think I was speaking of you, I was not...I was referring to those who result to childish, uniformed, useless attacks (just take a look at the medisnoke's "target buck" thread and you might get the idea.
> 
> I have said it numerous times and I am not sure why it hasn't registered with you...I find you to be quite informed on the topics you choose to post. Additionally, many of your posts have opened my eyes to areas that I was less informed about and as a result have energized me to research. Very little of the research that I have found have changed my opinions, in fact, some has bolstered my thoughts on the issues at hand.
> 
> What is difficult to swallow is your presentation which often comes across as though you are the utmost authority on the matter and that others opinions (whether based in statistical fact or personal observation) are absurd or simply aimed to blame others (PGC in particular).
> 
> Hope this helps you understand, it is the entire PA thread against Doug...I have never thought of you in that way, in fact, your input is very valuable and might just open a few more guys to investigating available data to better shape their personal thoughts and opinions.
> 
> Joe


Joe is that directed at me?:boink:


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Doug - I am not sure why you think I was speaking of you, I was not...I was referring to those who result to childish, uniformed, useless attacks (just take a look at the medisnoke's "target buck" thread and you might get the idea.
> 
> I have said it numerous times and I am not sure why it hasn't registered with you...I find you to be quite informed on the topics you choose to post. Additionally, many of your posts have opened my eyes to areas that I was less informed about and as a result have energized me to research. Very little of the research that I have found have changed my opinions, in fact, some has bolstered my thoughts on the issues at hand.
> 
> What is difficult to swallow is your presentation which often comes across as though you are the utmost authority on the matter and that others opinions (whether based in statistical fact or personal observation) are absurd or simply aimed to blame others (PGC in particular).
> 
> Hope this helps you understand, it is the entire PA thread against Doug...I have never thought of you in that way, in fact, your input is very valuable and might just open a few more guys to investigating available data to better shape their personal thoughts and opinions.
> 
> Joe


When people say things that are completely wrong,I'm going to call them out and do so with facts.I may not sugar coat it or pretend that I'm politically correct but we're all adults here.I've never called anyone a name though and that's more than I can say about those who like to jump on me.Again.I have broad shoulders and thick skin so I could care less.Stick to the facts and show me where I'm wrong.That's not directed at you.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> The thing that bothers me the most about you is not using two spaces between sentences or one space after a comma, and for that I'd like to kick your ass!:tongue:


I only get a chance to post between phone calls so I'm always in a hurry and never proof-read what I write.I'll try to do better though.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Doug - I am not sure why you think I was speaking of you, I was not...I was referring to those who result to childish, uniformed, useless attacks (just take a look at the medisnoke's "target buck" thread and you might get the idea.
> 
> I have said it numerous times and I am not sure why it hasn't registered with you...I find you to be quite informed on the topics you choose to post. Additionally, many of your posts have opened my eyes to areas that I was less informed about and as a result have energized me to research. Very little of the research that I have found have changed my opinions, in fact, some has bolstered my thoughts on the issues at hand.
> 
> What is difficult to swallow is your presentation which often comes across as though you are the utmost authority on the matter and that others opinions (whether based in statistical fact or personal observation) are absurd or simply aimed to blame others (PGC in particular).
> 
> I can only speak for myself, I attend local and state level meetings, write letter, even help establish a forum by which a commissioner graced us with his presence (and that IS the way most felt) to speak on a few issues. I have worked directly with agencies conducting not only wildlife, but forestry studies. I like to think I am at least a little more informed than "the average bear". Of course, my opinions, like yours, are shaped by experiences, including research, data analysis, etc...perhaps if you didn't present your opinion in a manner which basically tells others, "your wrong" folks would feel different. I don't believe the PGC introduced Yotes, but I do believe they can work harder with the Farm Bureau to get Sunday hunting passed. I don't believe Commissioners should be appointed to more than a single term, I believe Commission meetings should travel from region to region as opposed to keeping the majority in Harrisburg, I believe they could lobby the Federal government for funding to help work with private landowners, I think they need a careful examination of the differences between zones like 2H and 5D because it is NOT at all about tag allocations as much as it is about access. Just a quick few of my opinions all of which are based in data driven fact, as well as, personal experience.
> 
> Hope this helps you understand, it is the entire PA thread against Doug...I have never thought of you in that way, in fact, your input is very valuable and might just open a few more guys to investigating available data to better shape their personal thoughts and opinions.
> 
> Joe


Sunday hunting is a legislative issue that the PGC has no control over.They've already stated that they'd welcome getting regulatory authority over sunday hunting.In the end it's up to the legislators.Unfortunately,the two biggest roadblocks have been the farm bureau and hunters themselves.The farm bureau has been asked many times to sit down and discuss but they refuse.Their answer has always been,there's nothing to talk about.I have no idea what you mean about lobbying the federal gov to get help to open more land.Private property is just that and they have a program to help increase access.In the end,you just can't do much to get people to open up their land if they don't want to.Are they perfect?Absolutely not.Some of the sitting BOC are complete pinheads but the biologists and forester doing the recommendations have the resource at heart.however,it's not and never has been about generating revenue or anyone being paid off.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ok PA guys i got a question.On average how many times to you get out deer hunting bow and gun included.not day actual sits?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Joe is that directed at me?:boink:


I will see you behind the school at the big oak :set1_punch:

Joe


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ok PA guys i got a question.On average how many times to you get out deer hunting bow and gun included.not day actual sits?


I'm self employed so I never take any vacation except for the first day of rifle.I hunt strictly strictly on Saturdays but depending on football and my daughter's barrel racing schedule,I'll miss a few full days in the beginning of archery season.I may blow off one morning or leave work early one afternoon each week but rarely get to every week of the season.I would say I do 8-10 full days deer hunting and maybe 5 or 6 morning or afternoons.The last three years have been dedicated completely to my son doing the hunting and that will continue through next year.Once he turns 12,I'll get to carry my own bow or rifle again.He's 10 this year and still stuck using a crossbow.Since I refuse to kill a deer with one,I may get out a few times before or after work with my bow.During rifle season,we can only carry one rifle between us and I usually get a chance to kill a couple after he's killed one for the day.At this point,it's all about him and I could really care less about killing any for myself.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Have you ever looked at a detailed analysis of the PGC financial statement?It's posted on their website and you can see exactly where the money is allocated.The PGC is faced with rising costs on every level and no way to raise revenue,other than to raise fees.They lucked out with the Marcellus boom and they were able to hire a bunch of much needed WCO's and buy more land.Unfortunately,they're still under staffed with foresters.Cutting enough timber to improve habitat is a very detailed process that involves science.You don't just send the Hatfields and Mccoys in with their chainsaws.It's takes foresters and it also takes a pile of manpower to manage the state game lands.Right now they don't have the funding to hire more foresters and they're very shorthanded on food and cover crews.In this district,there's over 400 sq miles for WCO's to cover and over 30k acres of state game lands to manage.They had three full time food and cover crews and one got hurt last spring and hasn't been replaced.These guys are responsible to marking boundaries,planting and maintaining foodplots,roads,gates,shooting ranges and doing other habitat work like border cuts hinge cuts and pruning.they do it with old out-dated equiptment that they have to fix and maintain themselves.More funding means more people to make things better.I can't believe that any hunter would want to deny other sportsmen that.Rather that criticizing the PGC at every chance,it would do a lot of hunters good to become educated and see why things are the way they are.Our SGL's have some of the best habitat in this part of the state.One of the reasons is because a group of sportsmen formed a club years ago up here called Pa wildlife habitat unlimited.Rather than crying and complaining about the PGC,they work hand in hand with them to improve the habitat on out public lands.They raise and donate a pile of money to the PGC around here along with manpower to help with projects and they donate equipment to get it done.There should be a branch in every area of the state but it's easier for hunters to complain than it is to do something about it.
> 
> Additionally,the commissioners are not paid.That's a voluntary position.Are you sure that none of them put any boots on the ground?I've walked side by side with a few of them through different habitat projects.Again,you're making assumption and not having any facts to back it up with.I'm sure I'll be called a know it all jerk because of it but it's the truth.


Someone will probably call you a jerk, but it won't be me...I never said they don't put boots on the ground, in fact, I specifically mentioned the fact that I was able to convince one to attend a local meeting and he really did make many of us feel as though we should have kissed his ring.

Joe


----------



## dougell

Quote Originally Posted by 12-Ringer View Post 

I guess is I am stubborn..I see no reason for an increase in fees. As far as I am concerned they can thin some of their administrative overhead to save/recoup fees. Before anyone starts to jump on how underpaid/unappreciated they are do a quick search on the average salary of those bloats who haven't put a boot on the ground for anything other than a self-serving purpose. I'd trade all of the commissioners for more quality wardens in the field. 

Joe

Who were you referring to with that statement?


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> I will see you behind the school at the big oak :set1_punch:
> 
> Joe


That's where I sneak in to hunt lets pick a different spot. :zip:


----------



## dougell

I do agree with you that not all of the BOC puts any boots on the ground,especially those who relentlessly oppose less deer and the same applies to the legislators who've been HAND CUFFING THE PGC.We had a local state rep that was always crying about no deer.When he was in office,I tried repeatedly to invite him to a habitat tour on SGL 44 through phone calls and e-mails.He never even attepted to respond to any of us that reached out.


----------



## dougell

I went to a legislative hearing one time that was hosted by the same rep.A rep from centre county stood up and lamented about the days of seeing 200+ deer in fields and 60+ per day when he was hunting.I just can't get over that educated people see nothing wrong with that.That year,I hunted bear with a group of guys in the exact area he was referring to.He was right that there wasn't a lot of deer but the habitat was some of the worst I've ever seen.They just don't get it and they refuse to even look at the facts when they're presented right to them.


----------



## vonfoust

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ok PA guys i got a question.On average how many times to you get out deer hunting bow and gun included.not day actual sits?


Archery during week: 10-15 evenings, probably 10 mornings during week. 

Saturdays I am in the woods (unless out west), but it is a combination of pheasants and archery.

Gun: I will be there first day and both Saturdays.

Late season: about 5 evenings. All Sarudays, but agian a combination of pheasants and flintlock. I will be deer hunting the last day of the season. I have to.

Then any Saturday my wife will still let me go for anything in season. Having a 14 year old son tha tlikes hunting is now helping this part because she is usually done by then. BUT, if I'm taking one of the kids....GOLDEN!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

The reason i asked about how many times you get out is.i look at it like this there isnt much you can do or go for $10.this is for the guys thst are against an increase.say you get out 25 times a year would you be willing to pay $250 for your license and tags? I think that is a deal.any thoughts?


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I went to a legislative hearing one time that was hosted by the same rep.A rep from centre county stood up and lamented about the days of seeing 200+ deer in fields and 60+ per day when he was hunting.I just can't get over that educated people see nothing wrong with that..........


Anybody who still thinks of that as the good ole days is most likely somebody who doesn't venture more than 1/4 mile from his car to hunt.


----------



## King

palmatedbuck04 said:


> The reason i asked about how many times you get out is.i look at it like this there isnt much you can do or go for $10.this is for the guys thst are against an increase.say you get out 25 times a year would you be willing to pay $250 for your license and tags? I think that is a deal.any thoughts?


Not for the average joe who is on a budget and doesn't get much vacation time through work and usually hunts only on the weekends. That's a pretty penny to hunt maybe 10 times a year and have a limited income.


----------



## King

It'd price a LOT of people out of hunting, not to mention shelling out that amount of money for several kids to hunt too.


----------



## jacobh

I pay $180 in Md and only go a few times a yr. my thing is I can go sit with my son and we see deer. May not kill them but we see them. That alone makes the price worth while. If we could find property and see some deer every sit or so Id pay that fee! 



QUOTE=palmatedbuck04;1077357506]The reason i asked about how many times you get out is.i look at it like this there isnt much you can do or go for $10.this is for the guys thst are against an increase.say you get out 25 times a year would you be willing to pay $250 for your license and tags? I think that is a deal.any thoughts?[/QUOTE]


----------



## palmatedbuck04

King said:


> Not for the average joe who is on a budget and doesn't get much vacation time through work and usually hunts only on the weekends. That's a pretty penny to hunt maybe 10 times a year and have a limited income.


Well quit taking those expensive beach vacations. :wink:


----------



## nicko

A fee increase of any sort will push some guys out of hunting altogether simply out of spite and because they will refuse to give anything extra to the PGC. The guys who will do this are the same ones who still long for the days of seeing 30-50 deer per day and still complain to this day about Gary Alt. The guys who can't get over being bitter about the herd and seasons are the ones who will likely drop off first.


----------



## King

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well quit taking those expensive beach vacations. :wink:


I wasn't necessarily speaking for myself. However, my beach vacation every year is free, outside of the gas that is. :wink: The in-laws have a condo down there so it's free.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

King said:


> I wasn't necessarily speaking for myself. However, my beach vacation every year is free, outside of the gas that is. :wink: The in-laws have a condo down there so it's free.


I was there last week in June and sent my deposit yesterday for next year.love myrtle beach


----------



## King

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I was there last week in June and sent my deposit yesterday for next year.love myrtle beach


Yeah, it's a great place for families. Beaches are never really packed unless it's a holiday weekend. Water is always warm too. Where do you stay down there? If we're down at the same time, we should catch up next year. Our condo is in Surfside Beach. Murrells Inlet area.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Anybody who still thinks of that as the good ole days is most likely somebody who doesn't venture more than 1/4 mile from his car to hunt.


True but that would be the vast majority of hunters in this state.I wasn't a fan of Gary Alt.Although I agree with with the deer plan and the direction they took it,I feel that he made way too many ridiculous claims that could never come true.Those claims really drove a wedge between the hunters and the PGC.I remember thinking how ignorant he was when he said that we'd almost have to wait for an entire generation of hunters to die off.As time went on,I started to realize what his point was.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> A fee increase of any sort will push some guys out of hunting altogether simply out of spite and because they will refuse to give anything extra to the PGC. The guys who will do this are the same ones who still long for the days of seeing 30-50 deer per day and still complain to this day about Gary Alt. The guys who can't get over being bitter about the herd and seasons are the ones who will likely drop off first.


Nick i would say these are the guys that we could afford to lose.they arent the serious guys that are concerned about the deer herd and will shoot anything.if i love to do something ill pay whatever it costs to do it.the guys that ***** about an increase and stop hunting so be it.
My uncle owns our families camp in forest county.has a nice camp put a ton of hardwork into building it.when the NR fees went from $50 to $100 he stopped hunting and i dont even know what year that was but it was a long time ago.here is a guy that has been hunting PA since 1959 owns a camp and for a $50 increase stopped hunting makes no sense to me


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> The reason i asked about how many times you get out is.i look at it like this there isnt much you can do or go for $10.this is for the guys thst are against an increase.say you get out 25 times a year would you be willing to pay $250 for your license and tags? I think that is a deal.any thoughts?


I'll have close to $200 into licenses and tags for myself and my two kids.My daughter may not even go out once so that would be a waste.It's not all about deer for us,although it's our primary focus with turkeys a close second.We hunt year round for something.It's wprth every penny as far as I'm concerned.The last time I hunted in Ohio,an out of state license was somewhere around $140 and an extra tag was $24 I believe.I hunted for two days and killed two deer.I thought that was worth it.


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Nick i would say these are the guys that we could afford to lose.they arent the serious guys that are concerned about the deer herd and will shoot anything.if i love to do something ill pay whatever it costs to do it.the guys that ***** about an increase and stop hunting so be it.
> My uncle owns our families camp in forest county.has a nice camp put a ton of hardwork into building it.when the NR fees went from $50 to $100 he stopped hunting and i dont even know what year that was but it was a long time ago.here is a guy that has been hunting PA since 1959 owns a camp and for a $50 increase stopped hunting makes no sense to me



I believe it's just the opposite from what I see.the guys who complain the loudest about no deer,rarely kill anything and spend very little time hunting or scouting.They buy a license and then hunt half of the first day before they determine that there's no deer.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 2762874

Good spot for a hay bale blind.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice view there!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Good spot for a hay bale blind.



Have you ever tried that Matt? It seems like it could work well in a field like that as long as the bails are still there.


----------



## Mathias

It's my neighbors upstate and no I haven't. We talked about building 2, one for me and another friend up there. He's retired and I just got him back into bow hunting. He's the second guy up there I've converted, lol. Both have food plots now too. hope to build over winter so we can use for spring gobbler.


----------



## nicko

I talked with my buddy a little bit ago who hunts with me in 5C. I told him multiple times about when the over-the-counter tag sales start but he dragged his feet and didn't get his applications in the mail until yesterday morning. 5C is now down to like 6,000 and he's starting to sweat it. I tried.

Then he tells me that some guys at his work say their neighbor was at the Montgomery county courthouse and that PETA members were there buying up tags. I told him that story is just urban legend and on the same plane as the picture of a big dead buck that has been circulated for the last 5 years and everybody claims it was killed in their state. Beford I told him that, he was sold on the PETA story/rumor being true. Funny how these same rumors get resurrected every year.


----------



## Mathias

Mmmmm venison


----------



## Mathias

Nick I called the Bucks Co treasurer last year when this came up. Woman said its never occurred there.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick I called the Bucks Co treasurer last year when this came up. Woman said its never occurred there.


I think we just have to get used to this rumor making the rounds every year Matt. Is it possible? Yes. But I don't think it is happening anywhere. Somebody cooked this rumor up on their own and it just grew legs and ran.

There is no fanfare for PETA people if they silently stand in line and hand over a check for doe tags. They want to make a scene whenever they do something and attract attention. Until they do something like this, I will assume that this is nothing more than a rumor.


----------



## pope125

At the court house yesterday and a older guy bought 300 doe tags !!


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> At the court house yesterday and a older guy bought 300 doe tags !!


Geez, he probably lives in Limerick too :wink:
Sorry Scott, I had to :boink:
:smile:


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I think we just have to get used to this rumor making the rounds every year Matt. Is it possible? Yes. But I don't think it is happening anywhere. Somebody cooked this rumor up on their own and it just grew legs and ran.
> 
> There is no fanfare for PETA people if they silently stand in line and hand over a check for doe tags. They want to make a scene whenever they do something and attract attention. Until they do something like this, I will assume that this is nothing more than a rumor.


If you think these people are not out there think again, some of these people have so much money they don't know what to do with it . Ask the people in Maine about it .


----------



## Mathias

I see that whole endeavor, if it's true, as potentially contrary to their desired result. If they buy up tags and they aren't filled, they create the need to sell more next time (year).


----------



## palmatedbuck04

So on a lighter note being that i drive across the whole state of PA 4 days a week i must say that i have seen a ton more deer than i have in recent years


----------



## Mathias

Always good to hear!


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> At the court house yesterday and a older guy bought 300 doe tags !!


What the heck do you do with that many tags? And wish I had that kind of money, to spend almost two grand on stinking doe tags. I'd probably go buy a new bow instead!


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> At the court house yesterday and a older guy bought 300 doe tags !!


Assuming this guy was a covert PETA terrorist, wouldn't this be a good thing in your eyes? The tags would not get punched. It would achieve the same purpose as Darrell's doe tag burning party only on a larger scale. If the guy plans to use them that would be a total waste. I'm on board with a limit for each licensed tag holder.


----------



## jlh42581

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So on a lighter note being that i drive across the whole state of PA 4 days a week i must say that i have seen a ton more deer than i have in recent years


Im seeing a lot of deer as well with my 80 minutes of driving for work daily. A lot of fawns. I saw north of 40 in a private field the other night


----------



## Matt Musto

jlh42581 said:


> Im seeing a lot of deer as well with my 80 minutes of driving for work daily. A lot of fawns. I saw north of 40 in a private field the other night


I'm seeing the normal amount for my area, which is good numbers of fawns and does. Also saw a slammer 8 pointer at 5:15 in the morning on Tuesday next to a 1/4 acre of woods along a SEPTA track in Warminster, Bucks County.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Matt Musto said:


> Assuming this guy was a covert PETA terrorist, wouldn't this be a good thing in your eyes? The tags would not get punched. It would achieve the same purpose as Darrell's doe tag burning party only on a larger scale. If the guy plans to use them that would be a total waste. I'm on board with a limit for each licensed tag holder.


But Matt you could get a burger,cold beverage and BS with other hunters at the tag burning party,there is a lot of plus's there


----------



## jlh42581

Matt I saw one about a month ago on my way to a bass tournament at raystown that I know would be close to 200" on private ground, just standing right next to the road. I almost wrecked. He had a buddy that was prob near 150 with a mule deer frame. I went home that day after the tournament and started looking to see if any public existed in that area. It doesnt  , thats probably why hes that big.


----------



## PaBone

For the first time in several years I am seeing a lot of fawns and getting lots of twins on camera. We had a trapper take three coyotes off our farm last fall and my son shot one. Between him and another trapper I think they took fifteen coyotes from adjoining properties. Deer number seem up and I may even go to the courthouse and buy a doe tag this year.


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> But Matt you could get a burger,cold beverage and BS with other hunters at the tag burning party,there is a lot of plus's there


I'm in!


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Assuming this guy was a covert PETA terrorist, wouldn't this be a good thing in your eyes? The tags would not get punched. It would achieve the same purpose as Darrell's doe tag burning party only on a larger scale. If the guy plans to use them that would be a total waste. I'm on board with a limit for each licensed tag holder.


Total waist in your eyes! You ever talk to some of this Anti's ? There weird and ****ed up people . You have any idea how much money they spent in Maine to shut down bear hunting ? They lost last year and right back at it again trying to shut in down .


----------



## TRex18

wow....300 tags Pope! What WMU was that in...? 

agreed they lost there arse!!! in Maine last year! and never fails back at it...!


----------



## 12-Ringer

passed a HUGE deer dead on the said of the road with his head cut off right where 322 and Pottstown Pike meet. The deer is a horse, can't imagine what headgear he might hav been carrying.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Total waist in your eyes! You ever talk to some of this Anti's ? There weird and ****ed up people . You have any idea how much money they spent in Maine to shut down bear hunting ? They lost last year and right back at it again trying to shut in down .


If the guy plans to use them, 300 tags, yes it would be a total waste of a resource. Do you not agree? How could one person use 300 doe before they are wasted, unless he is supplying a food bank. I'm in complete agreement about antis and I would even try to talk to one of those fruitloops.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> passed a HUGE deer dead on the said of the road with his head cut off right where 322 and Pottstown Pike meet. The deer is a horse, can't imagine what headgear he might hav been carrying.
> 
> Joe


A horse ?


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> If the guy plans to use them, 300 tags, yes it would be a total waste of a resource. Do you not agree? How could one person use 300 doe before they are wasted, unless he is supplying a food bank. I'm in complete agreement about antis and I would even try to talk to one of those fruitloops.


Matt , He as not one use other than go home and wipe his ass with them .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> A horse ?


A horse of a deer, bet the thing was pushing 300lbs...one of the largest bodied deer I've ever seen in PA. KS has quite a few pushing 300 so I know I am not too far off with that estimate.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> A horse of a deer, bet the thing was pushing 300lbs...one of the largest bodied deer I've ever seen in PA. KS has quite a few pushing 300 so I know I am not too far off with that estimate.
> 
> Joe


Joe, thats a huge bodied deer for around here .


----------



## nicko

The last thing I am thinking when I see a dead deer on the side of the road is that I need to get out and cut the head off.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> The last thing I am thinking when I see a dead deer on the side of the road is that I need to get out and cut the head off.


Is it illegal to do this in PA? I'll admit I tried to do this once, but when I got back to the deer, someone beat me to it. Same time of year, still in velvet


----------



## dougell

Yep.it's illegal.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Yep.it's illegal.


X2...can't even imagine standing on the side of the road doing it....just more fuel for th antis....again where this deer was would be in plain view of traffic in both directions. Maybe under the cover of darkness it wouldn't be as noticeable?

Joe


----------



## dougell

I swear that people in Pa run around with hacksaws in their cars just so they can cut antlers off of road kills.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I swear that people in Pa run around with hacksaws in their cars just so they can cut antlers off of road kills.


If I was deranged enough to want to do this, I'd just keep a cordless sawzill in my car.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Easier to take the whole head than just the horns. I can take the head off in just a few minutes with my skinning knife. Probably why there are more with their entire heads missing than just the tops of their heads.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Easier to take the whole head than just the horns. I can take the head off in just a few minutes with my skinning knife. Probably why there are more with their entire heads missing than just the tops of their heads.
> 
> Joe


Plus, if you are cutting into the skull plate on a road-killed deer that has been baking in the sun for God knows how long, the brain matter cannot be emitting a pleasant aroma. But at that point, the entire carcass has got to have a repulsive smell. God, what the heck is wrong with some people?? Yuck!!!!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Matt was that buck near the Warm. train station?? I have seen a couple nice ones along county line road while working.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Plus, if you are cutting into the skull plate on a road-killed deer that has been baking in the sun for God knows how long, the brain matter cannot be emitting a pleasant aroma. But at that point, the entire carcass has got to have a repulsive smell. God, what the heck is wrong with some people?? Yuck!!!!


What is the purpose of taking the horns or cutting the head off ? What do people do with it ? They that hard up for a set of horns , I got it they tell people they shot it . Quite frankly I don't get it .


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> What is the purpose of taking the horns or cutting the head off ? What do people do with it ? They that hard up for a set of horns , I got it they tell people they shot it . Quite frankly I don't get it .


That's my thinking. They'll try and wait until a couple days after the season starts and then lie through their teeth that they shot it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

God only knows what would drive someone to do it. Can't believe anyone would think it is legal, heck it isn't even legal to keep a deadhead if you find one....

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Maybe the 5C Mafia cut that deer head off and plan to put it in Dougells bed. :wink:


----------



## KMiha

:set1_rolf2:


Billy H said:


> Maybe the 5C Mafia cut that deer head off and plan to put it in Dougells bed. :wink:


----------



## BucksBeware

Wow that's ashame for a mature deer to go out like that then to have its head cut off. Know that area well, Deff some bruisers around. Around 3-4 years back a 115-120inch velvet buck laid dead on the side of 322 between WC & downingtown for 2-3 days, unfortunately I was surprised no one cut its head off ..


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Maybe the 5C Mafia cut that deer head off and plan to put it in Dougells bed. :wink:


The deer hunting Godfather.


----------



## pope125

Nothing like grabbing the bow at 7am and shooting a few arrows on a cool morning !


----------



## scottprice




----------



## scottprice




----------



## nicko

20 more days for those of us in the special WMUs.


----------



## nicko

Mr price, that buck is a beauty.


----------



## primal-bow

i got my doe tags in the mail yesterday. as any got their to? seem they mailing them out super fast this year.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> 20 more days for those of us in the special WMUs.


Looks like the temps go down end of next week, after this _last_ heat wave I hope.
I'm pulling a couple cards this evening, fingers crossed…..


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good looking buck you've got their Scott.

Got two rounds of 4 arrows in the target (5:45am and 9:15am) probably another around lunch and a fourth at dark. Good way to get quality reps I without ruining your shoulders I close to the season.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Good looking buck you've got their Scott.
> 
> Got two rounds of 4 arrows in the target (5:45am and 9:15am) probably another around lunch and a fourth at dark. Good way to get quality reps I without ruining your shoulders I close to the season.
> 
> Joe



Sorta what I due Joe grab two arrows 5 to 6 times a day , can't shoot 30 to 40 arrows at one time like I used .


----------



## pope125

scottprice said:


>



Boy be nice if that deer had 2 to 3 more years to grow .


----------



## scottprice

pope125 said:


> Boy be nice if that deer had 2 to 3 more years to grow .


ya i might leave him alone....


----------



## pope125

scottprice said:


> ya i might leave him alone....


Well there is a good chance someone else will shot him this is PA . Nice deer !!


----------



## scottprice

pope125 said:


> Well there is a good chance someone else will shot him this is PA . Nice deer !!


i dont care where you are, there is always that chance, cars, hunters, lightning, you never know. My area is light hunting pressure, even the public land. i cant stand when i read guys posts about hunting being terible on public land. I think its as good as private land.... 152 and 163" have been killed on our familys piece over the past 4 years!


----------



## tyepsu

Made my last camera checks before season on 2 different properties this morning. Unfortunately the camera on the one property was not working. I am glad I took another camera with me, to put out in that spot. This drop tine buck has me pumped for season. I have gotten quite a few pics of him. There is also a nice heavy 10 that I would be tempted to shoot if he comes by.


----------



## Mathias

Nice pics tye, love the drop tine.


----------



## Mathias

Got permission to hunt a property in Berks Co. Owners have cams out but don't hunt. sent me this today


----------



## tyepsu

Nice Mathias! Yea, the drop tine is the best buck I have gotten on camera so far. I believe he is 4 1/2 years old. I guess I need to get a closer look to know for sure


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> What is the purpose of taking the horns or cutting the head off ? What do people do with it ? They that hard up for a set of horns , I got it they tell people they shot it . Quite frankly I don't get it .


Killing a deer seems to be rig up there with the most important things in people's lives for some reason. I was reading a book of published stories from The Pennsylvania Game News and even going back 40 years guys were having deer they shot taken at gunpoint. I'll never get it. I've killed a lot of deer. It isn't life changing and the meat is some of the most expensive on the planet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Finally got a buck on cam......




A couple other shots from this set that I thought were cool...




Joe


----------



## bucknut1

tyepsu said:


> Made my last camera checks before season on 2 different properties this morning. Unfortunately the camera on the one property was not working. I am glad I took another camera with me, to put out in that spot. This drop tine buck has me pumped for season. I have gotten quite a few pics of him. There is also a nice heavy 10 that I would be tempted to shoot if he comes by.


great looking deer


----------



## Matt Musto

HNTRDAVE said:


> Matt was that buck near the Warm. train station?? I have seen a couple nice ones along county line road while working.


It was, about 1/2 mile down towards County Line. What do you do for work?


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> What is the purpose of taking the horns or cutting the head off ? What do people do with it ? They that hard up for a set of horns , I got it they tell people they shot it . Quite frankly I don't get it .


Maybe they make knife handles or a new set of rattling horns? I can't imagine someone claiming they killed a deer that they cut the head off of, but I'm sure there are some idiots that might.


----------



## pope125

Every time I want to put my food plots in there is no rain in the forecast . Very Frustrating!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Every time I want to put my food plots in there is no rain in the forecast . Very Frustrating!


HAHAHA - was thinking the same exact thing, to make it worse, no rain, no rain, no rain, then a heavy storm that washes everything away... best I can do is get the ground prepared as best as possible and then wait for the right forecast to get the seed in the ground - and oh yeah - hope the forecast is right (only profession where you can make 6 figures and be right less than 50% of the time)

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I spoke with my neighbor upstate last night. it's been rain free up there too since my last visit. The nights have been consistently cool, fog in am and very heavy dew which helps….I hope.
It will probably rain every day in October.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> HAHAHA - was thinking the same exact thing, to make it worse, no rain, no rain, no rain, then a heavy storm that washes everything away... best I can do is get the ground prepared as best as possible and then wait for the right forecast to get the seed in the ground - and oh yeah - hope the forecast is right (only profession where you can make 6 figures and be right less than 50% of the time)
> 
> Joe



My problem is that I'm leaving next week foe Wyoming won't be home till 16th of September , plus also I'm putting in Brassica , and radishes, and turnips it needs to be in a while before the first frost .


----------



## Mr. October

Matt Musto said:


> Maybe they make knife handles or a new set of rattling horns? I can't imagine someone claiming they killed a deer that they cut the head off of, but I'm sure there are some idiots that might.


So a few years ago, some local genius entered a big buck contest and then snuck in and shot a giant penned buck that everyone knew. Tried to enter it in the contest. Yes. They will try to claim a road-killed deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> So a few years ago, some local genius entered a big buck contest and then snuck in and shot a giant penned buck that everyone knew. Tried to enter it in the contest. Yes. They will try to claim a road-killed deer.


Never ceases to amaze me...the way I look at it is pretty simple...what is the absolute best thing that could happen - name goes in the books, Cabelas buys the rack and gives you a replica, and maybe a sponsorship or two....right???

What is more likely to happen, you get caught, tarnish your name and all others who share your name (children, siblings, parents, etc...), fined (and PA is no joke if you get caught), loss of license, likely suspension or dismissal from any clubs, etc...

Never understadn how "the bone" just drives some mad:noidea: I mean at the end of the day, its a deer...

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Never ceases to amaze me...the way I look at it is pretty simple...what is the absolute best thing that could happen - name goes in the books, Cabelas buys the rack and gives you a replica, and maybe a sponsorship or two....right???
> 
> What is more likely to happen, you get caught, tarnish your name and all others who share your name (children, siblings, parents, etc...), fined (and PA is no joke if you get caught), loss of license, likely suspension or dismissal from any clubs, etc...
> 
> Never understadn how "the bone" just drives some mad:noidea: I mean at the end of the day, its a deer...
> 
> Joe


And once people know you are a poacher, that's the first thing that will pop into their head when they hear your name or see your face.


----------



## 12-Ringer

You plan on heading up to RY anytime during the archery season?

Joe


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> And once people know you are a poacher, that's the first thing that will pop into their head when they hear your name or see your face.


Or look at there wall and the first thing that would pop into my mind is , every animal was poached .


----------



## jacobh

I believe the issue with our sport nowadays is everything is a competition. We have it here on AT. Any deer contest biggest buck or points awarded for doe kills. This alone makes people kill a lot of does for points. Sad this is what it's come to but it's reality. Then u can win $$ for biggest buck and next thing u know spotlights and xbows come out. JMHO




12-Ringer said:


> Never ceases to amaze me...the way I look at it is pretty simple...what is the absolute best thing that could happen - name goes in the books, Cabelas buys the rack and gives you a replica, and maybe a sponsorship or two....right???
> 
> What is more likely to happen, you get caught, tarnish your name and all others who share your name (children, siblings, parents, etc...), fined (and PA is no joke if you get caught), loss of license, likely suspension or dismissal from any clubs, etc...
> 
> Never understadn how "the bone" just drives some mad:noidea: I mean at the end of the day, its a deer...
> 
> Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> You plan on heading up to RY anytime during the archery season?
> 
> Joe


I want to make at least one trip and maybe two if my schedule (and wife  ) allows.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> I believe the issue with our sport nowadays is everything is a competition. We have it here on AT. Any deer contest biggest buck or points awarded for doe kills. This alone makes people kill a lot of does for points. Sad this is what it's come to but it's reality. Then u can win $$ for biggest buck and next thing u know spotlights and xbows come out. JMHO


I stopped signing up for these on-line contests altogether. I think these contests can be fine as long as the participants approach it with the idea that is just for fun. But for me, it's just one more thing that puts an emphasis on kill numbers and antler sizes. I prefer now to just enjoy the season, the experiences, and appreciate whatever good fortune comes my way.


----------



## jacobh

Nick yea Im not saying there's anything wrong but a lot get influenced and will push the envelope with a little cash or prizes thrown at them. Not just online but local


----------



## jlh42581

Hung a stand yesterday in the heat... dumb


----------



## 12-Ringer

Only 667 5C tags left and I haven't gotten mine yet might be the first time in almost 20 years I don't get a tag....if that happens might need to lean on a few of you close by as I need to get some doe off this property or the landowners wont be happy.

My guess is they will be sold out tomorrow...

I have a question? If you check the online system and were awarded more than one tag, do they all show-up? Right now I can only see my 2H tag. I sent to media last Monday and I live in media. I would think they had my app Tuesday morning and was very confident as they had 9k on Tuesday. 

Joe


----------



## nicko

That is odd that you have not been awarded any 5C tags yet Joe. My buddy did not send his in until Tuesday of last week and he just got awarded his today. I would've thought that you would've had yours by now.

All tags you have been awarded should show up in the system.

Any chance you or a friend or relative can get to the Chester county courthouse first thing tomorrow morning?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

It should show all tags awarded. Elk, doe , etc.


----------



## nicko

I have no work tomorrow Joe and could be at the Chester County courthouse as soon as they open. If you're interested, I can get tags for you and mail them to you. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## pope125

Maybe PETA will show up today and buy the rest of the tags !


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I have no work tomorrow Joe and could be at the Chester County courthouse as soon as they open. If you're interested, I can get tags for you and mail them to you. Let me know if you're interested.


Nick, thanks for the offer, but I'll let it ride and see what happens. Maybe I can grab a couple 5D tags if it comes to that...

Joe


----------



## DanF

12-Ringer said:


> Only 667 5C tags left and I haven't gotten mine yet might be the first time in almost 20 years I don't get a tag....if that happens might need to lean on a few of you close by as I need to get some doe off this property or the landowners wont be happy.
> 
> My guess is they will be sold out tomorrow...
> 
> I have a question? If you check the online system and were awarded more than one tag, do they all show-up? Right now I can only see my 2H tag. I sent to media last Monday and I live in media. I would think they had my app Tuesday morning and was very confident as they had 9k on Tuesday.
> 
> Joe


Look and see if they cashed your check!! If they did, you are getting your tag.


----------



## yetihunter1

Well just got back from Nashville last night from my bachelor party. WHile leaving the airport got a good look at 3 stud bucks just chilling on the side of 95 at 2am. Was a nice welcome back. Also got my 3 5c doe tags in the mail so I am ready to go for this season.


----------



## King

Down to 388 tags in 5C this morning.


----------



## Mathias

Has anyone else's deer sighting been down of late? I'm not seeing many at all. Maybe the heat and continued dry conditions?


----------



## Matt Musto

119 left now, they'll be gone in 15 minutes.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Never ceases to amaze me...the way I look at it is pretty simple...what is the absolute best thing that could happen - name goes in the books, Cabelas buys the rack and gives you a replica, and maybe a sponsorship or two....right???
> 
> What is more likely to happen, you get caught, tarnish your name and all others who share your name (children, siblings, parents, etc...), fined (and PA is no joke if you get caught), loss of license, likely suspension or dismissal from any clubs, etc...
> 
> Never understadn how "the bone" just drives some mad:noidea: I mean at the end of the day, its a deer...
> 
> Joe


That sounds just like OB right before it blew up!!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## nicko

60 left. This is going to be the earliest 5C has ever sold out. That said, there are about 20,000 fewer tags available due to changed boundaries and an overall reduction in tag numbers.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Never ceases to amaze me...the way I look at it is pretty simple...what is the absolute best thing that could happen - Cabbalas buys the rack and gives you a replica, and maybe a sponsorship or two....right???e


This doesnt happen


----------



## nicko

5c sold out!!


----------



## jacobh

5c is sold out




QUOTE=nicko;1077607482]60 left. This is going to be the earliest 5C has ever sold out. That said, there are about 20,000 fewer tags available due to changed boundaries and an overall reduction in tag numbers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> This doesnt happen


Absolutely does!!! a member here had it happen to his wife, not sure if it was Cabelas or not, but the head was purchased, a replica was given to the hunter, she was featured on two shows and in a magazine, and became a sponsor for the company that manufactured the weapon she used, as well as, the gear she was wearing. I believe it still stands as the state record for the weapon she used or maybe the record for the weapon she used for a woman hunter, not sure about those details....but it absolutely does happen.

Out of respect for their privacy, I will not mention them by name or screen name, but maybe they will see this post and explain. This was not in PA.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> 5c sold out!!


I saw...still nothing on the site or a cashed check, my hope is it was processed this morning and didn't get into the system yet?? We will see....

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe

Hope you got them Joe. Mine came in the mail yesterday.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I saw...still nothing on the site or a cashed check, my hope is it was processed this morning and didn't get into the system yet?? We will see....
> 
> Joe


Hope you get a nice surprise and see them posted on the site here soon. Mine showed on the site the the day after they were awarded (saw they were back dated and my check was cashed earlier).


----------



## jacobh

Yea it sure does.... Also got endorsements from companies that he used their products!!!! I know a guy that got this. He was given multiple replicas too. If Im not mistaken though u keep the actual buck and they buy the replica rights



TE=palmatedbuck04;1077607578]This doesnt happen[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

When did u send in? My stepdad sent beginning of last week and they had his posted today already. He just checked and they're posted



QUOTE=12-Ringer;1077609434]I saw...still nothing on the site or a cashed check, my hope is it was processed this morning and didn't get into the system yet?? We will see....

Joe[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Has anyone else's deer sighting been down of late? I'm not seeing many at all. Maybe the heat and continued dry conditions?


Seeing 10 to 15 does at my house every night for the last 2 weeks .


----------



## scottprice

got 3 5D tags each for my brother and i this morning....5c was dried up


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Absolutely does!!! a member here had it happen to his wife, not sure if it was Cabelas or not, but the head was purchased, a replica was given to the hunter, she was featured on two shows and in a magazine, and became a sponsor for the company that manufactured the weapon she used, as well as, the gear she was wearing. I believe it still stands as the state record for the weapon she used or maybe the record for the weapon she used for a woman hunter, not sure about those details....but it absolutely does happen.
> 
> Out of respect for their privacy, I will not mention them by name or screen name, but maybe they will see this post and explain. This was not in PA.
> 
> Joe


I had guys come up and ask me how much $ i got from Cabelas for my deer 2004.I was like well this is news to me noone from Cabelas notified me.Maybe they only do that for records.Now i shot the deer on a Monday night recovered it on Tuesday morning and wednesday morning Duncan Dobie he editor of North American Whitetail magazine called me to do an article.so in 24 hours they found out about it and got my number somehow.Cabelas must inquire about records.these guys that asked me about Cabelas had a dollar figure they told me i got its amazing the rumors that start flying


----------



## jacobh

The one I know of was a record so u may be right


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I had guys come up and ask me how much $ i got from Cabelas for my deer 2004.I was like well this is news to me noone from Cabelas notified me.Maybe they only do that for records.Now i shot the deer on a Monday night recovered it on Tuesday morning and wednesday morning Duncan Dobie he editor of North American Whitetail magazine called me to do an article.so in 24 hours they found out about it and got my number somehow.Cabelas must inquire about records.these guys that asked me about Cabelas had a dollar figure they told me i got its amazing the rumors that start flying


It's amazing how fast news spreads about a big buck to people that you would never imagine and they go out of their way to get in touch with you.

Anywhere we can read Duncan Dobie's write-up on your buck Darrin? I'd be interested in reading it if it's available on-line somewhere.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> It's amazing how fast news spreads about a big buck to people that you would never imagine and they go out of their way to get in touch with you.
> 
> Anywhere we can read Duncan Dobie's write-up on your buck Darrin? I'd be interested in reading it if it's available on-line somewhere.


It was in September/October NAW in 2005.im not real good on computers i dont know if there is a website thats has the article online of not.i had 3 issues of the magazine when i went through my divorce they were one offthe first things my ex destroyed.i got one left that my dad has.they gave me $400 for the article.Buckmasters contacted me also but i wasnt to keen on dealing with them.to me if your a whitetail hunter NAW is the pinnacle and i was really excited that they contacted me


----------



## palmatedbuck04

So is it normal for the tags to sell out in 5C-D?


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So is it normal for the tags to sell out in 5C-D?


A couple factors affected 5C selling out so quickly this year:

1 - the unit is smaller since the boundary line was changed to give more land to unit 5D
2 - the changed boundary line and overall reduction in tags allotted resulted in about 25,000 fewer tags

Plus, I think the reduced number of tags made guys buy them up even faster. I once bought an extra 5C tag in December but that was before the boundary line change and back then, tag numbers for 5C were like 105,000. 

Regardless of all this, September 1st is still really early to completely sell out this WMU.


----------



## pope125

Is there anyone in Montgomery or Chester county that can recommend someone that works on ATV'S ?


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> It was in September/October NAW in 2005.im not real good on computers i dont know if there is a website thats has the article online of not.i had 3 issues of the magazine when i went through my divorce they were one offthe first things my ex destroyed.i got one left that my dad has.they gave me $400 for the article.Buckmasters contacted me also but i wasnt to keen on dealing with them.to me if your a whitetail hunter NAW is the pinnacle and i was really excited that they contacted me


Cool deal. I'd like to read that as well. Thumbs up on the Jackieazz Bushman snub.


----------



## nicko

Not finding anything yet Darrin. NAW does sell back issues but 2005 is a timeframe where the issues for sale are not available. Still looking.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Not finding anything yet Darrin. NAW does sell back issues but 2005 is a timeframe where the issues for sale are not available. Still looking.


Thanks Nick!


----------



## nicko

Darrin, I found an October 2005 NAW issue for sale on Amazon. Is this the issue?

http://www.amazon.com/North-American-Whitetail-Magazine-Whitetails/dp/B00JWX9WQ4


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Seeing 10 to 15 does at my house every night for the last 2 weeks .


Corn piles don't count :teeth::wink:


----------



## dspell20

tyepsu shoot me an email at [email protected] I am hunting the same farm I think and don't want to screw you up


----------



## jacobh

What are u looking to have done? I love in Chester county on border of Monthomery. I go to Quakertown to Trumbauers.





pope125 said:


> Is there anyone in Montgomery or Chester county that can recommend someone that works on ATV'S ?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Darrin, I found an October 2005 NAW issue for sale on Amazon. Is this the issue?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/North-American-Whitetail-Magazine-Whitetails/dp/B00JWX9WQ4


You know Nick im not sure its been so long since ive seen the cover its either that one of the issue right before that one.i see its says "2004 mega giants" and the title of the article on my deer was"mega surprise in geauga county" so that might be it.if i saw the cover of the previous issue to that one i would know for sure.like i said my wife destroyed them in 2009 so i havent seen the cover in a while


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Corn piles don't count :teeth::wink:


Who said it was over corn?


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> What are u looking to have done? I love in Chester county on border of Monthomery. I go to Quakertown to Trumbauers.


Thats where I bought mine , its seems like when you take them to these dealers the prices are rediclious .


----------



## jacobh

What kind of work are u looking to have done? My wife's cousin works on small motors I believe but not positive I will ask


----------



## King

My mechanic in Bird in Hand, PA works on ATV's. Great mechanic. However, he's an hour east of West Chester.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> What kind of work are u looking to have done? My wife's cousin works on small motors I believe but not positive I will ask


It needs a oil change , reverse is not working , factory hitch needs to be welded back on . The hole machine needs to be looked over . To be honest its 12 years old and can't count how many food plots that thing has put in and how many inches of snow that thing has plowed . It has been a great machine , that don't owe me a dime . Thanks for the help.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Darrin, I found an October 2005 NAW issue for sale on Amazon. Is this the issue?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/North-American-Whitetail-Magazine-Whitetails/dp/B00JWX9WQ4


Nick i just texted my mom she says she thinks she has an issue stashed away i told her to take a pic of the cover and send it to me when she gets home and ill compare it to that link


----------



## jacobh

Try Harmony auto and cycles on 23 in Phoenixville. They always have 4 wheelers out front!!! Worth a shot calling them it's right near french creek outfitters


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Try Harmony auto and cycles on 23 in Phoenixville. They always have 4 wheelers out front!!! Worth a shot calling them it's right near french creek outfitters


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Who said it was over corn?


Joshing ya pardner


----------



## jacobh

Anytime bud hope it works out for u. If u go there let me know what u think of them. I believe the owners name is Fred unless it's changed ownership



QUOTE=pope125;1077620514]Thanks for the help.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thanks Nick!


Nothing on ebay


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Matt Musto said:


> Nothing on ebay


Thanks for looking Matt


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thanks for looking Matt


No problem. I am a magazine collector and Ebay usually has a great selection. 

I was going to buy it for myself though:tongue:


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Is there anyone in Montgomery or Chester county that can recommend someone that works on ATV'S ?


Not sure how close you are to Pottstown but Coventry Motors does a lot of work, most are very satisfied

http://www.coventrymotorsmarine.com/contactus.html

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So is it normal for the tags to sell out in 5C-D?


NO...not normal. Nick is likely on to something with all of the buzz of realignment and lower allocations, folks likely panicked and ran out right away. Shame on me for not being part of the mob....although I have always tended to march to the beat of my own drum. Maybe I just get to help a few others..you know Jerry MaGuire like, "help me help you"?? 

Looks like my Pop got two, but that is all I can confirm at this point.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> NO...not normal. Nick is likely on to something with all of the buzz of realignment and lower allocations, folks likely panicked and ran out right away. Shame on me for not being part of the mob....although I have always tended to march to the beat of my own drum. Maybe I just get to help a few others..you know Jerry MaGuire like, "help me help you"??
> 
> Looks like my Pop got two, but that is all I can confirm at this point.
> 
> Joe


Well I can say since I have been hunting in 5C I never once got my doe tags thru the mail till this year . This is he first year I every mailed in for doe tags in 5C and 5D. I can say I really was not sure how things were going to play out and I was not willing to take my chances . I don't now how things will play out next year but I will almost bet there will not be another decrease in tags in 5C AND 5C.


----------



## pope125

Well I finally got all my food plots in except for one and tomorrow morning the seed will go down on the last one . Boy my ATV took a beating from no moisture being in the ground , so bad I tore off the factory hitch and I had to rig something up to finish dragging the plots . Nothing is ever easy . Praying for rain !! One way to look at it I'm only doing about 8 to 10 acres in plots compared to the 150 to 200 I used to do on my farms in the Mid-West .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Nick the link you provided was the right issue,i cant get the other 2 pics to go verticle i dont know if someone else can fix them.


----------



## Mathias

Someone's feeling amorous
View attachment 2796866


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Well I finally got all my food plots in except for one and tomorrow morning the seed will go down on the last one . Boy my ATV took a beating from no moisture being in the ground , so bad I tore off the factory hitch and I had to rig something up to finish dragging the plots . Nothing is ever easy . Praying for rain !! One way to look at it I'm only doing about 8 to 10 acres in plots compared to the 150 to 200 I used to do on my farms in the Mid-West .


calling for thunderstorms on friday.


----------



## jacobh

Can't fix the pic bro but that's a awesome buck congrats!!!!



QUOTE=palmatedbuck04;1077628818]Nick the link you provided was the right issue,i cant get the other 2 pics to go verticle i dont know if someone else can fix them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

Fixed the pics Darrin. Great buck. Damn!!!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Someone's feeling amorous
> View attachment 2796866


I'm blushing.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> I'm blushing.


I hope thats a doe......


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Fixed the pics Darrin. Great buck. Damn!!!


Great Buck Darrin !!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Great Buck Darrin !!!


Thanks Bob,i was pretty stoked when i found him.his right antler not the palmated side measured 101 3/8 so had he not grown the palmated side and had both sides normal he could have been a 220 inch grossing typical.a guy up the road has the palmated shed from the year before id really like to have it but he wont give it up


----------



## jhauser

This is a PA thread not OH . Keep your poached canned hunt pictures off this thread. Not to mention those are screw horns on a doe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jhauser said:


> This is a PA thread not OH . Keep your poached canned hunt pictures off this thread. Not to mention those are screw horns on a doe


?? ??


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thanks Bob,i was pretty stoked when i found him.his right antler not the palmated side measured 101 3/8 so had he not grown the palmated side and had both sides normal he could have been a 220 inch grossing typical.a guy up the road has the palmated shed from the year before id really like to have it but he wont give it up


Thats awesome !! Would be nice if the guy gave up the shed. Darren, You should should PM me your cell number or your e-mail address I will send you a picture of the 210' I killed in 2012. Think you would like the palmation on that buck .


----------



## pope125

jhauser said:


> This is a PA thread not OH . Keep your poached canned hunt pictures off this thread. Not to mention those are screw horns on a doe



You joking ?


----------



## jacobh

Man I sure hope so!!!!! But hey from a lot of the Pa guys on here I wouldn't doubt if he wasn't!!!!



QUOTE=pope125;1077657866]You joking ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Man I sure hope so!!!!! But hey from a lot of the Pa guys on here I wouldn't doubt if he wasn't!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=pope125;1077657866]You joking ?


[/QUOTE]


Wonder why I don't post up pictures on here , who needs the BS .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Thats awesome !! Would be nice if the guy gave up the shed. Darren, You should should PM me your cell number or your e-mail address I will send you a picture of the 210' I killed in 2012. Think you would like the palmation on that buck .


[email protected]
440-478-6516


----------



## jacobh

Amen to that Brother it's a nightmare in this state! There for a while on this thread it seemed like Pa hunters may actually help each other then this. Oh well. Good luck arent u going on a trip soon?




Wonder why I don't post up pictures on here , who needs the BS .[/QUOTE]


----------



## tyepsu

I just saw my first buck that has shed this year. A nice chocolate horned 2 1/2 year old 8 point


----------



## jacobh

Darren plaster pics of that pig all over this thread. Not sure who wouldn't want to see more pics of him?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

tyepsu said:


> I just saw my first buck that has shed this year. A nice chocolate horned 2 1/2 year old 8 point


Dont worry about those PA deer you have other deer to concentrate on


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Amen to that Brother it's a nightmare in this state! There for a while on this thread it seemed like Pa hunters may actually help each other then this. Oh well. Good luck arent u going on a trip soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder why I don't post up pictures on here , who needs the BS .


[/QUOTE]

There's always going to be one jackwagon here or there. What would the internet be without guys who act like smacked azzes?


----------



## yetihunter1

They are hiding in the rafters and jump out for one jack***** comment every blue moon.....


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> They are hiding in the rafters and jump out for one jack***** comment every blue moon.....


For every ONE of them there are 10 "good guys" around though...sometimes it is just hard to get-to-know and trust a guy you meet on an internet forum. However, some of the very best people I know, I met here....I remember my first ever venture in that regard...my wife asked me, "you're really flying across the country to hunt in KS with a guy you only me on AT, how do you know he isn't an axe-murderer?" My response was simple..."I don't, my life insurance is paid, and I may never get the chance to hunt KS again:wink:". Luckily I have enjoyed 7 consecutive years in KS, along with invites to WY, IA, MT, DE, MD, NJ, all from members here.....Kind of funny we are programmed to be uber-cautious these days and while discretion is usually the better part of valor, there is nothing wrong with meeting a few guys at a 3d-shoot, over a smoke-house barbecue, or for a cup of coffee...never know where it might lead. 

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> For every ONE of them there are 10 "good guys" around though...sometimes it is just hard to get-to-know and trust a guy you meet on an internet forum. However, some of the very best people I know, I met here....I remember my first ever venture in that regard...my wife asked me, "you're really flying across the country to hunt in KS with a guy you only me on AT, how do you know he isn't an axe-murderer?" My response was simple..."I don't, my life insurance is paid, and I may never get the chance to hunt KS again:wink:". Luckily I have enjoyed 7 consecutive years in KS, along with invites to WY, IA, MT, DE, MD, NJ, all from members here.....Kind of funny we are programmed to be uber-cautious these days and while discretion is usually the better part of valor, there is nothing wrong with meeting a few guys at a 3d-shoot, over a smoke-house barbecue, or for a cup of coffee...never know where it might lead.
> 
> Joe


I agree Joe there are some good guys on here.if you remember Tiny52 and Marshall Law (the same person) both have been banned for good.found out this guy lived in my hometown me him for dinner a few times a real good dude.TYEPSU jUst know him on here hooked him up on the farm in Pike county Illinois i hunt.gonna meet up with him in a couple weeks to go over maps of the farm an hopefully put him on a big buck.some good guys here


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> For every ONE of them there are 10 "good guys" around though...sometimes it is just hard to get-to-know and trust a guy you meet on an internet forum. However, some of the very best people I know, I met here....I remember my first ever venture in that regard...my wife asked me, "you're really flying across the country to hunt in KS with a guy you only me on AT, how do you know he isn't an axe-murderer?" My response was simple..."I don't, my life insurance is paid, and I may never get the chance to hunt KS again:wink:". Luckily I have enjoyed 7 consecutive years in KS, along with invites to WY, IA, MT, DE, MD, NJ, all from members here.....Kind of funny we are programmed to be uber-cautious these days and while discretion is usually the better part of valor, there is nothing wrong with meeting a few guys at a 3d-shoot, over a smoke-house barbecue, or for a cup of coffee...never know where it might lead.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


I hear ya on that. My fiance tells me I am too friendly but I just feel its more I am a good judge of character and like to give people a chance. You are right about most guys on her being stand up fellows, when i blew up my bow a couple weeks ago i mentioned in in the thread (never asked for help) and had a few guys offer to help me out. Now i am shooting a loaner bow from and AT member till i can buy my own this spring. Plus its nice to be able talk to people who are into bowhunting as much as i am (and who normally know more haha). You have talked to me and given me some pointers which i appreciate and Gangster II loaned me the bow and has given me some pointers too. Nice to have this kind of help as a newer archer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Working together is the only way we will accomplish anything, even if it is just connecting and sharing a few properties to hunt. I lost a huge chunk of property this year in WV, the contractors have mowed it down to almost nothing in just a few weeks. Really sad to drive by 2x a day (to and from work) and seeing such great habitat disappear. Anyone driving by the corner of 401 and 100 can see it for themselves....PRIME habitat GONE!!! Guess folks need places to live though....

Hopefully, all of the opportunities I have offered to others through the years will be somehow returned in good measure. The last prime piece I have now has a 93 year old widower as the owner. Won't be long and I just might be back to heading to Potter every weekend..

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Won't be long and I just might be back to heading to Potter every weekend..
> 
> Joe


Well Dougell should be able to get you squared away up there :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well Dougell should be able to get you squared away up there :wink:


I'd be glad to hunt with him...seems to know is stuff...I think he is further West.....

I am on two leases in Gold and Coudersport with plenty of land and deer to hunt,,,been spoiled though shooting out before and after work for years and being at the AM soccer game, yet getting PM time in the stand on Saturdays. The 5-hour drive up makes it tough, especially without being able to hunt Sundays. I leave Friday after work, get there around 10 hunt Saturday and make the trip home on Sunday. Takes a little enjoyment out of things, add getting a deer to the mix and you have a whole other set of circumstances to deal with. There are a few highway heros :wink: who make the trip in a day; been there, done that; not for me these days....

Joe


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well Dougell should be able to get you squared away up there :wink:


I don't hunt potter but I do hunt just south of it in Cameron county and would be willing to help anyone out.I even offered to give your boys a dmap tag for my land if you remember.I don't take this internet stuff too seriously.It's way too hard to judge the way a person really is without being able to read their body language and expressions.My guess is,most people posting on a message board would agree with far more than they disagree on,regardless of how they feel about a position or two.A few years ago,I had a guy from Lancaster pm me on huntingnet about some places to hunt up this way.I net him and his brother one sunday and showed them a bunch of places to hunt hunt on state forest,SGL and even a few of my honey holes on some timber company land.I didn't show them specific trees but showed them specific places to check out.They were pretty dedicated and made several trips up throughout the fall to scout.I hadn't heard from them in a couple of months and during the early muzzleloader/youth/senior season he called me at work to tell me they were dragging a doe out that his 83 year old father had just shot.It was a pretty cool feeling.Every year they come up and camp out in tents about mile from my house.I've been dedicating most of the last three years to mentoring my son.However,most years,people who I help out, kill far more deer than I do.I worked hard with two other goys for over 4 years to get a huge piece of property open to hunting.We could have kept it private to benefit us but we made sure it was open to anyone.The three of us are no longer a part of it and by next year,it will essentially be a huge private hunting club.You can call me whatever you want but you can't call me selfish.


----------



## dougell

A guy from Conn contacted me on huntingpa a few years ago because he bought a summer house up here and wanted to know where he could hunt.He called me last year the weekend before the last week of rifle season to see where he could hunt for the last week.That sunday,I showed him a big swamp on SGL77 that I liked to hunt but hadn't hunted it in a few years.The next day he shows up at my office with this buck.It just came walking out of the swamp all by itself at 3:30 in the afternoon.It was the first time he ever stepped foot in those woods.Two years before that he killed another 8 point the last week at a different spot that I showed him.


----------



## PSU Joe

Love this thread. Finally have something to share. Hope my boys and I see either one of these big bodied deer this season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PSU Joe said:


> Love this thread. Finally have something to share. Hope my boys and I see either one of these big bodied deer this season.


Nice Joe!!! Are these local to your area? I remember we chatted a few times, but can't recall the area you hunt. I hope you and your boys connect...

I did get a little disappointing news this weekend...despite shooting with me all summer, my son shared that he is not interested in shooting a deer this year. Certainly not what I was hoping to hear, but also not the end of the world. He enjoys everything about the hunt (scouting, setting stands, etc...), but a little unsure of taking one out. Really not something someone should force on a kid and I am more than fine with it...he started practicing with the video cam, so maybe I'll have a camera man this season. Gotta find the silver-lining to every cloud.

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe

These are in 5C near Atglen. So far my boys are still interested. My oldest (17) has been out with me numerous times this summer helping move stands, etc. Youngest (14) still wants to hunt but doesn't quite have the bug yet. He's all into turkey because he got one last year but hasn't got a deer yet so hoping this is the year. Just put out a ground blind for him last weekend (he does not seem too comfortable up in a tree yet). Anytime I can get my boys out in the woods and away from their phone and video games is a great time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PSU Joe said:


> These are in 5C near Atglen. So far my boys are still interested. My oldest (17) has been out with me numerous times this summer helping move stands, etc. Youngest (14) still wants to hunt but doesn't quite have the bug yet. He's all into turkey because he got one last year but hasn't got a deer yet so hoping this is the year. Just put out a ground blind for him last weekend (he does not seem too comfortable up in a tree yet). Anytime I can get my boys out in the woods and away from their phone and video games is a great time.


Couldn't agree with you more, it is nice when I am out back shooting and he just pops up next to me with his bow. I've actually been helping him to learn to read topo maps and compare with arieal photos. I use as much tech as I can (more than I wish to use) to help keep him engaged. The Map My Run App was a great tool when we shed hunt. He gets back and plots everything and tries to discover areas we didn't hit yet or identify areas that we should next trip out. 

Ty is heavily into turkey hunting too and we had an awesome year this year, but he has yet to close the deal on a bird. We had birds working every trip out this year, hens close enough to touch, but the toms seemed to stay just out of what I believe to be an effective range for the 20-guage. That is going on the shelf and he will be out the 12-guage next year. Anyone who hunts birds in mountains of Potter, knows they seem to be a different breed, just a little tougher than some??

Wishing you and your boys a good season. Stay active on the thread!!

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Nice Joe!!! Are these local to your area? I remember we chatted a few times, but can't recall the area you hunt. I hope you and your boys connect...
> 
> I did get a little disappointing news this weekend...despite shooting with me all summer, my son shared that he is not interested in shooting a deer this year. Certainly not what I was hoping to hear, but also not the end of the world. He enjoys everything about the hunt (scouting, setting stands, etc...), but a little unsure of taking one out. Really not something someone should force on a kid and I am more than fine with it...he started practicing with the video cam, so maybe I'll have a camera man this season. Gotta find the silver-lining to every cloud.
> 
> Joe


Going through it with my daughter Joe. She's 12 and taking the Safety course Sept 19. She wants to take the dog hunitng birds but not sure about killing a deer. Told her we would work it however she wants to. My son is 14 and he is at the "kill everything I've got a tag for, and can we get more tags?' stage.


----------



## dougell

As long as he has a solid respect for why hunting is essential,you did your job.Not everyone is programmed to be a predator and that's fine.Did he have a bad experience or just no experience seeing one die?My son begged me to let him hunt when he turned 7.I knew was ok shooting skill wise within reason but I was concerned how he'd react when he saw a deer die.As luck would have it,he shot a doe the first day and hit it a little far back,making a finishing shot necessary.I made him do it and I could tell he was second guessing himself after the excitement wore off.The next day,I was taking him to school and he asked me if I felt bad when I shot a deer.I told him that you wouldn't be human if you didn't and just reassured him why we have to kill animals.We never had an issue after that.Had that happened to my daughter,she probably would have needed therapy.Give it time,there's a good chance he'll more past it.


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe - if you search "Kyle's PA Turkey 2014" on youtube you can see his crossbow kill. Was a memory I will never forget. The look on his face was priceless. Sorry guys for the Turkey detour.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Going through it with my daughter Joe. She's 12 and taking the Safety course Sept 19. She wants to take the dog hunitng birds but not sure about killing a deer. Told her we would work it however she wants to. My son is 14 and he is at the "kill everything I've got a tag for, and can we get more tags?' stage.


I think the "kill everything" is a bit of a natural evolution for most predators. There was a time where I couldn't take out enough, now I am much more selective and strategic. 

Joe


----------



## dougell

PSU Joe said:


> Joe - if you search "Kyle's PA Turkey 2014" on youtube you can see his crossbow kill. Was a memory I will never forget. The look on his face was priceless. Sorry guys for the Turkey detour.


It's never a bad detour to see a kid hunting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> As long as he has a solid respect for why hunting is essential,you did your job.Not everyone is programmed to be a predator and that's fine.Did he have a bad experience or just no experience seeing one die?My son begged me to let him hunt when he turned 7.I knew was ok shooting skill wise within reason but I was concerned how he'd react when he saw a deer die.As luck would have it,he shot a doe the first day and hit it a little far back,making a finishing shot necessary.I made him do it and I could tell he was second guessing himself after the excitement wore off.The next day,I was taking him to school and he asked me if I felt bad when I shot a deer.I told him that you wouldn't be human if you didn't and just reassured him why we have to kill animals.We never had an issue after that.Had that happened to my daughter,she probably would have needed therapy.Give it time,there's a good chance he'll more past it.


Nope, no bad experiences...in fact he has yet to experience a kill, with me or anyone else for that matter. He ahs seen plenty when I get home and joined me on too many trips to the processor and taxidermist, but never the actual kill. I think once that happens some of "the mystery" of it all will be gone and will hopefully realize it isn't bad. I too have shared a similar statement with him that my father shared with me when I asked the question 30 years ago...Yes I feel bad, I just killed something...if you didn't feel bad about it, I'd be a little worried...but it isn't like we are killing it just to kill it, we have a plan. We did some really great work with the food pantry this spring and summer and were able to speak with two processors who participate in PAs Hunters Sharing the Harvest program. My son ate it up and did appreciate the fact that when I donate a deer, someone who may not have otherwise had the opportunity, will have the opportunity to have red-meat for dinner. My son is really an awesome kid and would likely do something for someone else, before himself. I was hoping to parlay that character into a the confidence to overcome, but I agree with you Doug....all in good time. I want it to be something he does when he thinks he's ready as opposed to when I think he's ready.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> It's never a bad detour to see a kid hunting.


I agree, Joe it was awesome....congrats to all three of you...looked like a great day...where did the hunt take place?

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

jhauser said:


> This is a PA thread not OH . Keep your poached canned hunt pictures off this thread. Not to mention those are screw horns on a doe


I think this was a sarcastic joke? At least that is how I read it. I agree with Joe about the 10 for 1 ratio. I can say I definitly don't agree with everyone and may argue or even dig at someone in the past, however I think I would like 95 percent of the people here if we met in person. I had one of the fellas (Jacobh) offer me a ground blind to use and we've had a few spats over the years. I'm also going on a hunt next year (long overdue) with a AT member from Illinois who invited me to his home without knowing that I am a axe murderer:zip: If I come off as jerk, which I'm sure I do sometimes, I'm sorry. I'd love to drink some beers with all of you and hunt in your best spots......Any takers


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, Joe it was awesome....congrats to all three of you...looked like a great day...where did the hunt take place?
> 
> Joe


That was up at my inlaws property up in 4E outside of Wilkes Barre. Unfortunately I haven't hunted a lot up there due to schedules in the fall but we did get doe tags this year (Sunday hunting would really help). Supposedly in that same corner just to the right is a waste pile from what they don't sell at market (veggies, etc.) and they have seen a few bear visiting. Would like to give that a shot this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PSU Joe said:


> That was up at my inlaws property up in 4E outside of Wilkes Barre. Unfortunately I haven't hunted a lot up there due to schedules in the fall but we did get doe tags this year (Sunday hunting would really help). Supposedly in that same corner just to the right is a waste pile from what they don't sell at market (veggies, etc.) and they have seen a few bear visiting. Would like to give that a shot this year.


Just don't bear hunt near that pile - BIG no-no..and the fines are crazy!!!

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

Speaking of children, my son want to climb a tree to hunt this year. Anyone have an opinion about rapid rails or sticks for ease of climbing and safety for an 9 year old? I bought two hang-ons to situate next to each other like a camera man set-up. Have the harness and lifeline, just need tree straps, lineman's belt and the steps.


----------



## jacobh

Man Matt I use just the stacking climbing sticks but wow 9 years old!!! My son just turned 12 I have him in a ladder or a climber with a shooting rail so he's enclosed! U planning on pulling the sticks out every day?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Speaking of children, my son want to climb a tree to hunt this year. Anyone have an opinion about rapid rails or sticks for ease of climbing and safety for an 9 year old? I bought two hang-ons to situate next to each other like a camera man set-up. Have the harness and lifeline, just need tree straps, lineman's belt and the steps.


Ty has been going with me since he was 7 (12 now) and the stackable ladder is just fine - do yourself a favor and add a life-line to the set so that you are both hooked-up from the minute your feet leave the ground and things would be even better than they were for me as the concept of life-lines is relatively new...He climbed first, with me right behind him, almost creating a human cage around him....he'll love it...once you get a birds-eye view of things being on the ground never feels quite right....

20 feet up at age 8....


this spring at age 11 shed hunting....


man...where does it go:noidea:

Joe


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Speaking of children, my son want to climb a tree to hunt this year. Anyone have an opinion about rapid rails or sticks for ease of climbing and safety for an 9 year old? I bought two hang-ons to situate next to each other like a camera man set-up. Have the harness and lifeline, just need tree straps, lineman's belt and the steps.


Last year my son was 9 and it was the first year I put him up in a tree.I mostly used ladder sticks and hang-ons with a life line.I would climb up after him and get behind him in a Guidos web.He never had a problem or had any fear but it always made me nervous watching him step onto the stand because his legs were so short,especially in the morning.I bought a few ladder stands this year and just plan on putting them in trees with plenty of cover along with using some hang-ons.It's tough to hunt like that around here though because there's no agriculture,foodplots or areas that the deer use on a consistant basis all fall.A great spot one week can be a complete bust the next week so you have to stay constantly mobile and I use a climber for that.Hanging several multiple sets a head of time is a crap shoot at best.

If they aren't scared,you can get them up in a tree but just be sure to use a lifeline.A quidos web also worked nice but so does a LW assault or Millenium micro lite to get up there with them.I just picked up a micro lite last week and it should work great for double sets.It's more comfortable than the LW,easy to hang and you don't even know it's on your back when packing.It takes some ingenuity and planning to get young kids out there but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## PaBone

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Nick the link you provided was the right issue,i cant get the other 2 pics to go verticle i dont know if someone else can fix them.


Congrats Palmated on making NAW


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Matt Musto said:


> I'd love to drink some beers with all of you and hunt in your best spots......Any takers


Medicsnoke might take you up on this Matt. :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Medicsnoke might take you up on this Matt. :wink:


you are a bad man:zip:

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I think the "kill everything" is a bit of a natural evolution for most predators. There was a time where I couldn't take out enough, now I am much more selective and strategic.
> 
> Joe


I think most of us have gone through that. He did surprise me last year when he let a spike walk right under him. He never moved. I asked him about it later and he said he was looking for something a little bit bigger. About a week later we were driving to our place and I asked him if he would shoot that spike tonight. Without a hesitation, "Yes".

Matt, my son's been climbing since 9 or so. I was more scared watching him than he was. He was always a tall kid though, and the legs swung easily onto a platform (he's 14 and 6'1", taller than me now). I am like Joe, I had him go up ahead of me and I tied him off. Now we have lifelines on most of our stands. The others we still use tie off's once up before leaving the sticks. I never worry about him with the lifelines. Figure the worst is he loses a tooth or so.


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Medicsnoke might take you up on this Matt. :wink:


I'm booked but I had to settle for a "client" farm.


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Man Matt I use just the stacking climbing sticks but wow 9 years old!!! My son just turned 12 I have him in a ladder or a climber with a shooting rail so he's enclosed! U planning on pulling the sticks out every day?


Around here I think I need to, that's why I was thinking rapid rails or sticks that can secure independently from each other. I plan on removing the bottom two when leaving, and hoping the stand is there when I return.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> you are a bad man:zip:
> 
> Joe


I like busting ballz every once in a while!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Matt Musto said:


> I'm booked but I had to settle for a "client" farm.


Thats good material right there


----------



## PaBone

Great sequence my buddy caught on his trail camera in the mountains. These bucks are clearly annoyed with each other and will be butting heads soon.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PaBone said:


> Great sequence my buddy caught on his trail camera in the mountains. These bucks are clearly annoyed with each other and will be butting heads soon.


Great deer! What county?


----------



## PaBone

McKean


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PaBone said:


> McKean


Hope he gets a crack at them


----------



## jacobh

Bro if u want I have a doghouse blind. It literLly sets up in seconds just pops up. Set it up if it gets stolen I honestly could care less bro I fact Id u want it I'll give it to your boy! I know works got u strapped. I work in Norristown if that's any closer to u. Let me know



QUOTE=Matt Musto;1077681402]Around here I think I need to, that's why I was thinking rapid rails or sticks that can secure independently from each other. I plan on removing the bottom two when leaving, and hoping the stand is there when I return.[/QUOTE]


----------



## goathillinpa

Those are some nice bucks PA Bone.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice bucks!


----------



## nicko

For me, my son never took to hunting nor does he even have a desire to shoot a bow just for fun. I took him dove hunting with out dog a few times when he was 5 but I think he liked the snacks and just being out there with me and the dog. I would have hoped that just a little bit of my hunting genes would have filtered down to him but nothing yet. We'll see. Sometimes it's just one event or one experience the sets something off for somebody and lights a fire that they didn't know existed.

He did say he thinks he might want to try shooting a pistol and my Dad has plenty of them with a .22 probably being the best one to try for starters.


----------



## nicko

Pabone, those are some really nice bucks. That one in the front has got to have a spread close to 2 feet.


----------



## jhauser

Relax guys I was joking. I have known Darrin a long time.


----------



## PaBone

nicko said:


> Pabone, those are some really nice bucks. That one in the front has got to have a spread close to 2 feet.


He is a great buck with great mass and width just no tine length, it's amazing some of the nice bucks coming out of the mountains.


----------



## nicko

jhauser said:


> Relax guys I was joking. I have known Darrin a long time.


Too late hauser. The PA hunting tribunal has spoken. For penance, you must give up your current bow and hunt with a Bear Whitetail Hunter wheel bow this season. No release aid, fingers only.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Too late hauser. The PA hunting tribunal has spoken. For penance, you must give up your current bow and hunt with a Bear Whitetail Hunter wheel bow this season. No release aid, fingers only.


i still have the old bear delta-v my uncle gave me when i was 10. He can use that, sounds like a dang fire cracker!


----------



## jhauser

nicko said:


> Too late hauser. The PA hunting tribunal has spoken. For penance, you must give up your current bow and hunt with a Bear Whitetail Hunter wheel bow this season. No release aid, fingers only.



That sounds fun!


----------



## nicko

I still have this bow in my basement. Sucker is long and loud but it still shoots well. Steel cables and magnesium riser. It's like a boat anchor.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaBone said:


> He is a great buck with great mass and width just no tine length, it's amazing some of the nice bucks coming out of the mountains.


Yep...most people don't believe this guy is running our lease in Potter....hope to catch up to him this season and prove it....



Was cool watching him grow....here is a shot of him in spring....


Joe


----------



## Mathias

Abino fawn couple minutes ago. (Bad cell pic)


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

I did post this in the "show off your..."thread, but wanted to also share it here with all of my PA bretheran.....

OK - after long debate, intense modifications, and a workout Floyd Maywether would be proud of, I'd like to introduce you to the what is likely the ONLY Synergy GT on the planet....this is a 2015 synergy with a custom cam/module system consisting of components from the 2008.5 GT500 and the Synergy. 

Mike P (Catfish Customs) worked his magic with a custom Kolorfused treatment in Kryptek Highlander and matching threads, right down to the matching cable for the LD VT pro. 

Once the cam system was complete and tested they were shipped for a standard Elite brown Cerakote treatment and if you didn't know you would tell they were customized. This rig has 60lbs limbs, maxed out at 63.5 on the digital scale and I have the DL set at 30. 

I wanted to wait to show it off until together we completed my BIG test (5 shots, 5 arrows in a 5" circle at 55 yards, with the broadheads I hunt with) and I just completed that moments ago with the fading so the pics aren't the best.

Decided to go with straight black components on the bow which actually compliment the Highlander pattern better than I originally thought - LD VTPro, B-Stinger, Sword Twilight Hunter 1.5 (my absolute favorite sight the twilight or twilight 1.5 is on every hunting rig I own), LimbJax (for effect really as the rig is dead silent). I have a custom made carry quiver so no quiver on the rig.

This set-up is launching a 383 grain CX Maxima Hunter with a 100 grain Muzzy MX4 at 297fps.

A few shots in the living room....







Joe


----------



## PaBone

nicko said:


> I still have this bow in my basement. Sucker is long and loud but it still shoots well. Steel cables and magnesium riser. It's like a boat anchor.


I have a bow in my basement that will punish anyone just trying to pull it back once if they can, it's a 80 pound TSS Quadraflex


----------



## 12-Ringer

also solved the mystery of the doe tag......I didn't sign the check???? Got the apps back in the mail today with a little love letter addresses "hey dumbass..." no seriously, guess in my haste to get them out, I simply forgot to sign the check. The were recived on 8/25 so no doubt I would have gotten the 4 tags I applied for (3 for me, one for my son).

oh well - we have good days and bad I guess:BangHead:

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Sweet bow bro!!! 55 yds with Broadheads is awesome! Good luck killing a monster this yr with it


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaBone said:


> I have a bow in my basement that will punish anyone just trying to pull it back once if they can, it's a 80 pound TSS Quadraflex


Have to get that over to the guys on team One-Pin - I think 80lbs in the minimum requirement to join ...some great guys too, they could stop a bus with their set-ups.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Sweet bow bro!!! 55 yds with Broadheads is awesome! Good luck killing a monster this yr with it


Ever since an ecnouter I had with monster in 2010 in an open field in central KS I swore I'd be able to make a 50 yard shot if the opportunity presented and the conditions were right. I had a monster 14-point at 50 yards for almost 45 minutes. No wind, 4:00PM in the afternoon, had no idea I was there, he just stood over the doe that had bedded there. So many times I wanted to send a volley his way, but I couldn't bear to think about possibly injuring such a magnificent creature, as I had not practiced out to that range. As Murphy's Law would have it, when the doe had enough of him trying nudge her to her feet, she took him straight away from me...He was the third largest buck I had ever seen in my life and I would conservatively put him in the 180 class. I have been very blessed to have had 2 different 200" buck in my sights. If I were hunting with a bang stick of any kind (shotgun, muzzleloader, rifle) on either occaission, I'd likely have them both on my wall....I doubt I'd have many quality opportunities at that range, but I am sure to spend a lot of time practicing at that range...not ot mention it makes a 30 yard shot feel like a chip shot...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Yep I shoot long distance too out to 80 yds ( not overly well) but I can 10 ring my 3d target consistantly to 60 yds. It takes superior strength to hold out so that's a accomplishment alone!!! Great shooting and have fun doing it


----------



## PaBone

Sweet looking Synergy Joe, I have been shooting an E35 the last couple years and have been thinking about a Synergy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaBone said:


> Sweet looking Synergy Joe, I have been shooting an E35 the last couple years and have been thinking about a Synergy.


You won't regret it...even without the custom mod, one of the smoothest, most forgiving bow I have ever shot.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Great looking bow Joe! That sucks about the doe tag issue.


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Great looking bow Joe! That sucks about the doe tag issue.


Thanks, just have to put in time in 5D and 2H I guess. I did hear from my cousin that he got two tags for 5C, same with my Pop. Just need those guys to shoot straight :wink: and we should be good taking 4 off.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Great looking bow makeover Joe. Catfish Customs does great work.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


>


I was watching a albino doe a few years back , wright up the road from the Perkiomenville SPCA .


----------



## nicko

Look at it this way Joe......you got your big screw-up for the year done and over with and now you can concentrate on hunting.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Ever since an ecnouter I had with monster in 2010 in an open field in central KS I swore I'd be able to make a 50 yard shot if the opportunity presented and the conditions were right. I had a monster 14-point at 50 yards for almost 45 minutes. No wind, 4:00PM in the afternoon, had no idea I was there, he just stood over the doe that had bedded there. So many times I wanted to send a volley his way, but I couldn't bear to think about possibly injuring such a magnificent creature, as I had not practiced out to that range. As Murphy's Law would have it, when the doe had enough of him trying nudge her to her feet, she took him straight away from me...He was the third largest buck I had ever seen in my life and I would conservatively put him in the 180 class. I have been very blessed to have had 2 different 200" buck in my sights. If I were hunting with a bang stick of any kind (shotgun, muzzleloader, rifle) on either occaission, I'd likely have them both on my wall....I doubt I'd have many quality opportunities at that range, but I am sure to spend a lot of time practicing at that range...not ot mention it makes a 30 yard shot feel like a chip shot...
> 
> Joe



There are now chip shots, I'll vouch for that ! I seen and herd that there are guys that are great at 3D and punching paper put and animal in front and they loss it .


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Bro if u want I have a doghouse blind. It literLly sets up in seconds just pops up. Set it up if it gets stolen I honestly could care less bro I fact Id u want it I'll give it to your boy! I know works got u strapped. I work in Norristown if that's any closer to u. Let me know
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Matt Musto;1077681402]Around here I think I need to, that's why I was thinking rapid rails or sticks that can secure independently from each other. I plan on removing the bottom two when leaving, and hoping the stand is there when I return.


[/QUOTE]

I work in East Norriton off of Germantown Pike. Where is your work? Maybe we could have lunch some day?


----------



## jacobh

I work at the Hospital so we can't be far. Yea for sure. If u want I can bring that Pop up to work its up to u? The doghouse is smaller then the other one I have but me and my boy squeezed in on a muzzleloader hunt in md and did fine. U let me know bud. Like I said if someone takes the doghouse I could care less besides your boys hunt being messed up


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> There are now chip shots, I'll vouch for that ! I seen and herd that there are guys that are great at 3D and punching paper put and animal in front and they loss it .


Oh, trust me, I agree there is no such thing as a chip shot whether it's on the range or in the field. I have always said that bowhunting is 95% confidence 5% everything else. In 2010 I had zero confidence that I could make a 50-55 yard shot. today I'm very confident that if conditions were right I could make the shot. I guess that's what it comes down to, at least for me.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> I work at the Hospital so we can't be far. Yea for sure. If u want I can bring that Pop up to work its up to u? The doghouse is smaller then the other one I have but me and my boy squeezed in on a muzzleloader hunt in md and did fine. U let me know bud. Like I said if someone takes the doghouse I could care less besides your boys hunt being messed up


Ha, I work 2 miles up the road on Felton Rd. near Capones. PM me and we can try and set something up. I really appreciate your generosity.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> You won't regret it...even without the custom mod, one of the smoothest, most forgiving bow I have ever shot.
> 
> Joe


Joe, Where did you buy your Elite? Was it from Jabs? I have a 2007 Elite XXL. I don't know if I'll need another bow, ever. Most comfortable bow, just feels perfect to me. I'm afraid to go give another one a test drive though  The only downfall I have is having to drive an hour up to Jabs for a check-up or if i need something done to it. I thought that having custom work done to the bow by someone other than a certified Elite dealer would void the warranty?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Joe, Where did you buy your Elite? Was it from Jabs? I have a 2007 Elite XXL. I don't know if I'll need another bow, ever. Most comfortable bow, just feels perfect to me. I'm afraid to go give another one a test drive though  The only downfall I have is having to drive an hour up to Jabs for a check-up or if i need something done to it. I thought that having custom work done to the bow by someone other than a certified Elite dealer would void the warranty?


LAS - they are authorized dealers and Daryl is now a pro-staffer for them. All of the techs there will treat you right, they even have cams/mods/limbs in stock. Not sure about an 07 model, but I am sure they could get anything if needed. If LAS can't get it done, usually no-one can....


Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> LAS - they are authorized dealers and Daryl is now a pro-staffer for them. All of the techs there will treat you right, they even have cams/mods/limbs in stock. Not sure about an 07 model, but I am sure they could get anything if needed. If LAS can't get it done, usually no-one can....
> 
> 
> Joe


For me, I'd have to go through Blue Ball, Intercourse then Paradise just to get there. Sounds tempting but Jabs is still closer for me.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> For me, I'd have to go through Blue Ball, Intercourse then Paradise just to get there. Sounds tempting but Jabs is still closer for me.


What kind of work does he do ?


----------



## jacobh

Haha u go to Jack Jabs? I only talked to him on the phone real nice guy. How's his work? Does he work on Hoyts or just elite still?



QUOTE=Matt Musto;1077725106]For me, I'd have to go through Blue Ball, Intercourse then Paradise just to get there. Sounds tempting but Jabs is still closer for me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Haha u go to Jack Jabs? I only talked to him on the phone real nice guy. How's his work? Does he work on Hoyts or just elite still?
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Matt Musto;1077725106]For me, I'd have to go through Blue Ball, Intercourse then Paradise just to get there. Sounds tempting but Jabs is still closer for me.


[/QUOTE]

He is the best bow mechanic I've ever dealt with. Very Nice dude and was a decorated tournament shooter. Very knowledgeable on form and you basically get a shooting lesson every time you go there. He will work on Hoyt last I talked to him. I was going to bring my 97' Hoyt Deviator to him soon to get a tune up.


----------



## pope125

He is the best bow mechanic I've ever dealt with. Very Nice dude and was a decorated tournament shooter. Very knowledgeable on form and you basically get a shooting lesson every time you go there. He will work on Hoyt last I talked to him. I was going to bring my 97' Hoyt Deviator to him soon to get a tune up.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info !!


----------



## jacobh

Never went to him but will check him out thanks


QUOTE=Matt Musto;1077726698][/QUOTE]

He is the best bow mechanic I've ever dealt with. Very Nice dude and was a decorated tournament shooter. Very knowledgeable on form and you basically get a shooting lesson every time you go there. He will work on Hoyt last I talked to him. I was going to bring my 97' Hoyt Deviator to him soon to get a tune up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> What kind of work does he do ?


He is an Elite Archery dealer, but also one heck of a tech. I'm pretty sure he has experience with many brands but you may want to ask him if you need some work. He is up near East Greenville area off of 663. Jack Jab 215-679-4673 Real nice guy.


----------



## Mathias

Matt Musto said:


> For me, I'd have to go through Blue Ball, Intercourse then Paradise just to get there. Sounds tempting but Jabs is still closer for me.


I did that ride yesterday morning. I enjoy it, seems like a relaxed ride to me, compared to around my home area.
I've purchased Elite's from Jack in the past. He knows his stuff for sure and offers some good pointers on form etc.
Kraussdale and Werner School Road a mile or so in from Rt29, traffic signal across from the Walmart Super-center.


----------



## Mathias

Saw at nice bachelor group just down the road from home today, first one i've seen in the area all Summer. A couple of decent prospects in it.


----------



## nicko

Before I started working on my bows, I was going to Jabs. Very helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## nicko

16 days until the season starts here in 5C. But I gotta say I'm having a hard time thinking about hunting with this current run of heat and humidity.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> 16 days until the season starts here in 5C. But I gotta say I'm having a hard time thinking about hunting with this current run of heat and humidity.


It could be 90 on opening day and there will be guys in a tree .


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> It could be 90 on opening day and there will be guys in a tree .


Right now in the extended forecast it says around 81 degrees but you know how accurate weathermen are.......hope its not to hot because I will be in a tree some where. I have an itch that i need to scratch.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> but you know how accurate weathermen are........


like the only profession in the world where you can be wrong more than 50% of the time and hold a job that earns 6-figures.

Joe


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> Right now in the extended forecast it says around 81 degrees but you know how accurate weathermen are.......hope its not to hot because I will be in a tree some where. I have an itch that i need to scratch.


I do too , but I told myself back in June thats I'm not getting in a tree till mid-October .


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> like the only profession in the world where you can be wrong more than 50% of the time and hold a job that earns 6-figures.
> 
> Joe


Time for a career change!


----------



## nicko

Deer still need to eat, get up to pee, and move to water in hot weather. You just have to be out there. Heck, if hunters in California and the south waited for the heat to subside, they would never hunt. You just have to go dressed and prepared for warm weather hunting the same way you would dress and prepare appropriately for cold frigid weather hunting. Light clothes, plenty of water, Thermacell.


----------



## KMiha

Matt Musto said:


> For me, I'd have to go through Blue Ball, Intercourse then Paradise just to get there. Sounds tempting but Jabs is still closer for me.


You forgot "bird in hand" right next to Intercourse. "Bird in hand" always cracks me up!


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> like the only profession in the world where you can be wrong more than 50% of the time and hold a job that earns 6-figures.
> 
> Joe


Baseball players can fail 7 out of 10 times, make millions and make the hall of fame!! Weathermen are probably second though as far as failing/being wrong.


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> Deer still need to eat, get up to pee, and move to water in hot weather. You just have to be out there. Heck, if hunters in California and the south waited for the heat to subside, they would never hunt. You just have to go dressed and prepared for warm weather hunting the same way you would dress and prepare appropriately or warm weather hunting. Light clothes, plenty of water, Thermacell.


I would much rather be hunting on a crisp Fall morning, but no amount of heat is holding me back. I'm itching like crazy! 
Thanks for the reminder, I need Thermacell refills.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Deer still need to eat, get up to pee, and move to water in hot weather. You just have to be out there. Heck, if hunters in California and the south waited for the heat to subside, they would never hunt. You just have to go dressed and prepared for warm weather hunting the same way you would dress and prepare appropriately for cold frigid weather hunting. Light clothes, plenty of water, Thermacell.


well there is a difference trying to kill 150' or a 110' . And to be honest I don't need to kill a deer that bad , worked in the heat for 25 years . No thanks . I'll wait till January were its single digits , thats how I like it.


----------



## goathillinpa

I will be out and will be focusing around watering holes if the heat is still around. Dress light and hunt smart and use a thermacell.


----------



## PaBone

I will be in a tree on Ohio's and Pa's opener no matter how hot it is. I have had good luck hunting hot evenings early in the season.


----------



## pope125

PaBone said:


> I will be in a tree on Ohio's and Pa's opener no matter how hot it is. I have had good luck hunting hot evenings early in the season.


What kind of bucks have you killed ?? I guess I can say it can be done I killed a giant a few years back in Kentucky the first week of September .


----------



## PaBone

I have three early season P&y bucks killed on hot evenings and two years ago on Ohio's opener on a hot evening I was at full draw on a 140 inch buck, but never got the shot I needed him to take on more step. I am a believer you have to hunt smart, but you still have to hunt and the more you hunt the more successful you will be. The skinny necked 160 top second from right early season hot evening and the stump mount from last year killed second week of October on a hot evening.


----------



## PaBone

The bottom right was also early season warm evening, I don't remember the temperature but I was hunting in a t-shirt. The stump mount buck I had a hard time finding a form because the buck had a 7 3/4 head and a smaller unswelled neck. Most forms with a face measurement that big have a big swollen neck.


----------



## PaBone

I rarely hunt a rut stand early, but I like to bounce around a day or two here and there seeing whats out there during the early season. Between public and private land I have access to a lot of land and I try to hit it all early and that helps me get an idea where I plan on spending the rut and you never know when a big boy might show.


----------



## jasonk0519

PaBone said:


> I have three early season P&y bucks killed on hot evenings and two years ago on Ohio's opener on a hot evening I was at full draw on a 140 inch buck, but never got the shot I needed him to take on more step. I am a believer you have to hunt smart, but you still have to hunt and the more you hunt the more successful you will be. The skinny necked 160 top second from right early season hot evening and the stump mount from last year killed second week of October on a hot evening.


That's quite a trophy wall. Very nice!


----------



## tyepsu

Hush Hush Larry. There are no big bucks in Beaver County ha


----------



## Mathias

Hoping I see this guy again this season
https:/
x.com/s/kf2d9y64p5
/2013-11-03 45.jpg?dl=0


----------



## PaBone

tyepsu said:


> Hush Hush Larry. There are no big bucks in Beaver County ha


Looks like you have some good bucks on camera this year, Good luck with that droptine. Are you and Greg hunting Ohio this year, I rented a nice log cabin this year in southern O


----------



## pope125

PaBone said:


> I have three early season P&y bucks killed on hot evenings and two years ago on Ohio's opener on a hot evening I was at full draw on a 140 inch buck, but never got the shot I needed him to take on more step. I am a believer you have to hunt smart, but you still have to hunt and the more you hunt the more successful you will be. The skinny necked 160 top second from right early season hot evening and the stump mount from last year killed second week of October on a hot evening.


Nice ! You hunting over bait ??


----------



## PaBone

pope125 said:


> Nice ! You hunting over bait ??


HaHa, You won't kill bucks like that over bait. Lots of man hours and passing on young bucks is the recipe. Five of those bucks are public land.


----------



## pope125

PaBone said:


> HaHa, You won't kill bucks like that over bait. Lots of man hours and passing on young bucks is the recipe. Five of those bucks are public land.


lol, I know a few guys that kill giants every year in ohio over bait . You don't have to tell me how hard it is , used to spend 300+ hours in a tree every year . I had farms in Ohio , and thru the Mid-West for over 12 years .


----------



## jacobh

Comeon Pope big bucks don't eat u should know this LOL


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Comeon Pope big bucks don't eat u should know this LOL


I love how everything on this PA thread is a battle or and argument.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PaBone said:


> I have three early season P&y bucks killed on hot evenings and two years ago on Ohio's opener on a hot evening I was at full draw on a 140 inch buck, but never got the shot I needed him to take on more step. I am a believer you have to hunt smart, but you still have to hunt and the more you hunt the more successful you will be. The skinny necked 160 top second from right early season hot evening and the stump mount from last year killed second week of October on a hot evening.


Sexy!!


----------



## PSU Joe

Hoping not to fulfill Pope125's comment above. For those who are in 5C and 5D what do you think about the 'Deer Attractant Permit'? The owner on the property I hunt wants some thinning done so I have applied for a permit but I do have this strange feeling that it isn't right. I am not going to hunt it but did think it might be good for the three young hunters I am mentoring to see some deer and hopefully get a shot opportunity.


----------



## dougell

I know a guy that has 120 acres in Ashtabula county and leases two or three other smallish farms.My buddy and I used to hunt out there once in a while.These guys kill some absolute monsters every year but the majority of them are shot over bait,during the late season when there's two feet of snow.Other than having corn and beans out,the habitat on the farms we hunted was absolute trash.There were tons of deer and the only thing that really regenerated was beech,which deer won't touch unless absolutely desperate.Those guys would start dumping corn piles out after the snow started piling up and the deer would just flock to it.They'd wait for the right wind and kill huge bucks every year.Baiting like that doesn't work nearly as good in the early season or where there's plenty of food.However,when they have nothing else to eat,they will come to it.I would have no interest in looking at a mount that was killed over bait under those conditions but it didn't matter to them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> lol, I know a few guys that kill giants every year in ohio over bait . You don't have to tell me how hard it is , used to spend 300+ hours in a tree every year . I had farms in Ohio , and thru the Mid-West for over 12 years .


x2 - especially in the late season....I know a few guys who eagerly sacrifice time in the stand in November, for time in the late season over a bait pile and they get some BRUISERS!!! I am not saying it is easy or that all you have to do is throw out a bushel of apples and buckzilla comes running. Certainly, not insinuating it a lazy approach either. In fact, the guys that I am speaking of are some hardcore SouthEastern Ohio Hunters and they put in countless hours, but if they know they truly have a giant, they do everything they can to avoid educating him in an effort to help him get comfortable on their farms. They will hang "a bait" stand in August, never hunt it or the area, never bait it until the late season when digits are below zero and snow is on the ground. It works....in the last 5 years I think that they have taken 4 150", a 170, and 174" the two largest were taken in the late season over bait and one of the 150's (13-point) was taken in the early season over bait. I believe there are 8 guys in this group that hunt three farms with three smaller adjoining properties that total just over 1800 acres right on the border of Washington and Monroe Counties. 

I always get a chuckle when I watch some folks turn the nose up if a hunter shares that he hunts over bait, or has made a great kill over bait. It amazes me how in today's culture how we are so quick to judge others, without any background at all...as long as folks are operating within regulatory and legal guidelines not sure why anyone else would care. Believe me I've been entrenched on one side or the other of many issues from crossbows and mechanical broadheads, to land access and Sunday hunting. I have had my neck hair bristled a few times, especially when I was younger. Just don't see the value in getting that worked up anymore and rather try to be an ambassador for the SPORT as opposed to shooting down "teammates".

That is an impressive trophy barn you've got there Bone - I think I remember when you originally posted it some time back. Been looking for a similar backdrop, but not many rustic barns in my area. We did put this one together a while back and glad we did as my grandfather passed away the next spring. I guess you could say he sort of started it all.....while they are certainly not all mine, as the oldest of the third generation, I'd like to think I played in a big part in the majority. Many I of those I set stands, tracked, dragged, packed, field dressed, etc...if you could image...at the time I was 5'10" and rougly 130lbs. and packed the head/cape of that elk out of a drainage in western MT. I'm sure I am exaggerating a bit, but the incline was so steep that literally found myself crawling up the slope, but I was almost in the upright position...it was exhausting. My unlcle (gentleman sitting on the bench on the far left) shot that elk at roughly 15 yards and when he shot it, it was standing broadside at 35 yards in front of my dad (his older brother - seated right next to him with the glasses). I only mention that to showcase what the experience means to us....helping each other is really what is all about and when one is successful, we all are, regardless of weapon, over bait, whose stand it was, etc...




Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

PSU Joe said:


> Hoping not to fulfill Pope125's comment above. For those who are in 5C and 5D what do you think about the 'Deer Attractant Permit'? The owner on the property I hunt wants some thinning done so I have applied for a permit but I do have this strange feeling that it isn't right. I am not going to hunt it but did think it might be good for the three young hunters I am mentoring to see some deer and hopefully get a shot opportunity.


Yep I got it last year and this year. Haven't taken a deer over it, but serves as a great site to hang my cams and help evaluate what is there. They get used to it rather quickly and when it goes off, some of the fawns are there within minutes. You can see my post above, I have no issue what-so-ever and anyone who does without speaking with me about it, is a small-minded individual. The circumstances in the suburban areas are unique to suburban areas. Considering how abundantly cautious the PGC is with any issues that tend to insight the masses and no matter what you feel about their data and data collection processes, you have to concede they would make this a possibility if they didn't have a good reason. 

Joe


----------



## pope125

PSU Joe said:


> Hoping not to fulfill Pope125's comment above. For those who are in 5C and 5D what do you think about the 'Deer Attractant Permit'? The owner on the property I hunt wants some thinning done so I have applied for a permit but I do have this strange feeling that it isn't right. I am not going to hunt it but did think it might be good for the three young hunters I am mentoring to see some deer and hopefully get a shot opportunity.


I have been feeding the deer at my house with protein pellets and a mix of some other things in it for over 10 years . I can see the deer at the feeder from my house once the leaves fall off the trees . I have never hunted over it , but can say my daughter shot her first deer last year over the feeder with her bow. I can say its not a slam dunk , the night she shot hers we had 15 deer at the feeder and about 4 to 5 big mature does . I can say this if your going to hunt over bait the wind needs to be 100% wright , and would not over hunt it . Once the big mature does get on to you it gets harder and harder to kill one, setting up a ground blind would be the way I go . You ask about the Deer Attractant Permit , all I can say hey its legal so I have no problem with it . If a guy hunts over a feeder I have no problem with it its his choice.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I know a guy that has 120 acres in Ashtabula county and leases two or three other smallish farms.My buddy and I used to hunt out there once in a while.These guys kill some absolute monsters every year but the majority of them are shot over bait,during the late season when there's two feet of snow.Other than having corn and beans out,the habitat on the farms we hunted was absolute trash.There were tons of deer and the only thing that really regenerated was beech,which deer won't touch unless absolutely desperate.Those guys would start dumping corn piles out after the snow started piling up and the deer would just flock to it.They'd wait for the right wind and kill huge bucks every year.Baiting like that doesn't work nearly as good in the early season or where there's plenty of food.However,when they have nothing else to eat,they will come to it.I would have no interest in looking at a mount that was killed over bait under those conditions but it didn't matter to them.


Unfortunately Doug that is the Ohio and i think its pathetic.Three years ago i went to the local proshop the night before season to buy my license and there was 2 younger guys talking to the owner their words"we've had the corn out for over a month and getting pic 5 out of 7 mornings a week at 7:25 in the morning cant wait to hunt tomorrow morning".i wanted to inform them they werent hunting.like you anyone who shoots a big buck over corn i have no interest in looking at.


----------



## jacobh

It was only a joke relax ..... Hence the LOL. Pa guys are way too serious



QUOTE=pope125;1077768002]I love how everything on this PA thread is a battle or and argument.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

Do you guys think deer will eat jelly doughnuts or Twizzlers?


----------



## PaBone

I agree baiting does work in Ohio in January, but baiting is not my thing. I prefer old school and won't even use a quad to haul gear or hunt any area of Wayne National where they are allowed. I own two camera's and have them on our farm over a salt block and sometimes corn for pictures and to let my grandson help feed the deer. Owning property doesn't mean you have big deer and you never know where you are going to find them.


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Unfortunately Doug that is the Ohio and i think its pathetic.Three years ago i went to the local proshop the night before season to buy my license and there was 2 younger guys talking to the owner their words"we've had the corn out for over a month and getting pic 5 out of 7 mornings a week at 7:25 in the morning cant wait to hunt tomorrow morning".i wanted to inform them they werent hunting.like you anyone who shoots a big buck over corn i have no interest in looking at.


It's not for me and neither is hunting over foodplots or hunting from a blind.I don't care what people do if it's legal but to me,its just killing something,regardless of how big it is isn't why I'm out there.These two guys are pretty hard core and dedicated.They both hunt every single day of Ohio's season and they won't shoot anything unless it's huge.They shed hunt almost every day when they drop and they plant food plots all over the place.I certainly wouldn't categorize them as lazy but they're proprieties are far different than mine.They do everything legal but they want huge bucks and nothing else matters.They've always used crossbows,shotguns or whatever gives them the best advantage.If land mines were legal,I'm sure they'd use them. Again,my priorities are completely different and I have a hard time being impressed with the deer they kill but they do it legal.

It's the same thing with kids.I'm a firm believer in making a kid hunt and making sure they participate in every aspect of the hunt.Way too many people think a kid needs instant and often success to stay interested.When they work hard and earn it,success is much sweeter than if they kill a deer from a blind over a foodplot or feeder.In the end,what did they really learn?Shooting a deer over bait is nothing more than killing to me.In some places,that may be necessary to manage the herd but it's not hunting the way I define hunting.If someone else defines it different,that's their business.


----------



## KMiha

For you who use the feeders, how many pics of shooter bucks have you seen around the feeder during daylight hours? The does and younger ones hammer the two we have at all times during the day and night. But the vast, vast majority of pictures of any mature bucks around the feeder were at night. Anyone else have this same experience?

And 12-Ringer, you're right about them getting used to the feeder going off. Some of deer in the one area got used to it going off to the point where when it did go off, they didn't even flinch. They just kept on eating.


----------



## PaBone

Yea Joe our old barn made for a great picture and would like to do an updated photo and add some new bow kills and some old rifle kills. Its a lot of work getting the picture setup. That old barn is still standing but is really starting to lean, I know your not close to my area but your welcome anytime to use it for a photo.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> It's not for me and neither is hunting over foodplots or hunting from a blind.I don't care what people do if it's legal but to me,its just killing something,regardless of how big it is isn't why I'm out there.These two guys are pretty hard core and dedicated.They both hunt every single day of Ohio's season and they won't shoot anything unless it's huge.They shed hunt almost every day when they drop and they plant food plots all over the place.I certainly wouldn't categorize them as lazy but they're proprieties are far different than mine.They do everything legal but they want huge bucks and nothing else matters.They've always used crossbows,shotguns or whatever gives them the best advantage.If land mines were legal,I'm sure they'd use them. Again,my priorities are completely different and I have a hard time being impressed with the deer they kill but they do it legal.
> 
> It's the same thing with kids.I'm a firm believer in making a kid hunt and making sure they participate in every aspect of the hunt.Way too many people think a kid needs instant and often success to stay interested.When they work hard and earn it,success is much sweeter than if they kill a deer from a blind over a foodplot or feeder.In the end,what did they really learn?Shooting a deer over bait is nothing more than killing to me.In some places,that may be necessary to manage the herd but it's not hunting the way I define hunting.If someone else defines it different,that's their business.


I feel the same way about kids to Doug


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe - great family picture. Can picture the hours of stories that were told while setting all that up. What a great thing. Appreciate everyones opinions on the question. I respect everyone's opinions and style of hunting. As long as folks are hunting legally is fine with me. Dougell I understand what you are talking about by having them learn how to hunt. That is the exact issue I am struggling with. My youngest I am thinking of letting him try and take a doe from a blind near the feeder more to see if he is ok with 'killing' and of course gutting a deer. My older has chosen his stand location and wants nothing to do with the feeder (other than the fringe benefits of an inventory). This property is more of a pass through with very little bedding so is best during the rut anyways.


----------



## dougell

Joe,I'm not trying be critical of the way others hunt.Honestly,I could care less.However,hunting is an important part of my life and I no doubt have some strong opinions about it.As a result,I took mentoring my son pretty serious and I brain washed the heck of him.In my opinion,when you make anything easy for a kid,they'll just expect it to be easy.I would never stick a kid in a blind with an ipod and let him rest a gun or crossbow on a rest and kill a deer.I just wouldn't do it.In fact,I'm not a real big fan of starting kids out bowhunting.I think they need to graduate into it because it can be boring and they have to learn patience first.I started letting my son hunt at 7 but he was already tagging along on some hunts prior to that and was with me on almost every trip to scout since he was about 4.We live in the middle of nowhere so it was easy for me but they have to learn an appreciation for just being out there before you stick a bow or gun in their hands.When he turned 7,I had him hunting turkeys,squirrels and deer with a rifle.During deer season,I carried the rifle and he carried a shooting stick that he could use sitting or standing.We still hunted the entire season,which is the way I hunt during rifle season.We didn't see many deer each day,we blew some opportunities but we also killed 6 deer that rifle season between the two of us.He learned so much more getting out and hunting than he would have sitting in a blind over a feeder.Last year he was 9 and I let him hunt during archery season for the first time because he was starting to develop some patience.I set a bunch of stand early because he couldn't use a climber.As luck would have it,we had no oaks where we planned on hunting but there was a huge mast crop less than 2 miles a way.The deer literally vanished by the time archery season rolled around and we never had a single deer come past us for the first three weeks.It wasn't a lack of deer.It was just changing food sources in this part of the state.I caught on to it,adjusted and we had an awesome season from that point on.Again,he learned a very important lesson that he wouldn't have learned over a food plot or feeder.Just my view on it.


----------



## PSU Joe

Dougell - I very much appreciate your insights and sharing how you mentored your son. He is very lucky to have a father that took such time to share the love of hunting you have. Those must be great memories.


----------



## dougell

Thanks Joe.Good luck with your kids.Nothing compares to sharing the woods with an enthusiastic kid.I rarely ever carry a gun or bow of my own today because it's so much fun watching it all unfold in front of a kid.I'm not an overly emotional guy.However,I get choked up everytime I look over at my son sitting there,knowing that there's no other place in the world he'd rather be than right there.There's no other journey like it.There's so much for a young kid to learn that regardless of the number of deer seen or shot,I don't see how they could possibly get bored.You get one on one time with zero distractions and a common goal.It's awesome.


----------



## PaBone

I raised three kids that hunt, two before cell phones and lifelines. It scares me thinking back we didn't worry to much about safety back then. Here is my grandson and newest hunter I will be mentoring and he helps me almost daily around the farm and helps gather pears to put in front of the camera.


----------



## yetihunter1

Hope someday when i have kids they enjoy the outdoors like i do and i can share it with them. My old man is more of a water guy, retired navy and loves to sail. I prefer the mountains and the woods. He never got into hunting which made it so i didn't till i was old enough to teach myself (26 yrs old) but we always had fishing. The best part of doing what we love is sharing it with friends and family whether old or new.


----------



## Mathias

PaBone, you've killed some nice ones and that's a great looking display.


----------



## Mathias

My best hunts are with my Son. Two seasons back we were sitting about 250 yards apart. A very respectable buck walked by at about 80 yards, he was a shooter for sure. He headed down to towards my Son. I waited for the call…. Several minutes later he did. Said he shot one. I had drug estrous to his stand. He forgot his, I used mine, never told him I was w/o. He heard 2 bucks going at it in the thick stuff but couldn't see anything. A few minutes later an old mature heavy 6pt came in, walked to the hanging estrous and he stuck him. We had never seen that particular buck before. That was the only time a drag and hanging scent had worked for us.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> Hope someday when i have kids they enjoy the outdoors like i do and i can share it with them. My old man is more of a water guy, retired navy and loves to sail. I prefer the mountains and the woods. He never got into hunting which made it so i didn't till i was old enough to teach myself (26 yrs old) but we always had fishing. The best part of doing what we love is sharing it with friends and family whether old or new.


Chances are they will if you teach them that the outdoors are fun at an early age.I think it's just in some kids DNA and others it isn't.Still,the earlier you start getting them out there and teaching them about the entire picture,the more likely they'll take to it.My favorite question every Friday night is ,Dad where are we hunting in the morning?Last year I woke up to pouring rain on the first Saturday.I went down,fed the horses and decided not to even wake my son up.When I got back up to the house he was already getting dressed.It was a complete washout so I tried talking him out of it.He said he was going with or without me so we packed up and headed out.It never stopped raining and nobody else was out there.We still hunted along all day and saw some deer here and there but it was too wet to glass so we miseed a couple opportunities.Around 2:30pm we snuck along some pines on the edge of an old clearcut and stopped for a bit,trying to scan every piece of cover.After a few minutes he asked for the rifle because he said he just saw a deer's head move and he thought it was a buck.As soon as I handed him the rifle,it stood up and he killed it.After I gutted it and he tagged it,I went to put my coat on and it weighed about 60lbs.I started dragging it and he asked me what I was doing.He wanted to stay out because I hadn't killed one that day.We ended up staying out and I killed one just before dark.The one deer was about 1/2 mile back and the other one was 3/4 of a mile back.We never left the woods that day from before daylight and it was close to 7:00pm when we got both of them back to the truck.You never forget memories like that


----------



## KMiha

Dougell, I agree with you for the most part. Your stance is like the stance I have on the "everyone gets a trophy" mentality. Can't stand it. Then all the parents wonder why their 18 year old kid feels so entitled to everything. The only reason we have feeders is for my Grandfather who is 74 and has a health condition, and can only go out when either my dad or I can take him. We just feel the feeders give him his best chance to take a deer.


----------



## dougell

KMiha said:


> Dougell, I agree with you for the most part. Your stance is like the stance I have on the "everyone gets a trophy" mentality. Can't stand it. Then all the parents wonder why their 18 year old kid feels so entitled to everything. The only reason we have feeders is for my Grandfather who is 74 and has a health condition, and can only go out when either my dad or I can take him. We just feel the feeders give him his best chance to take a deer.


I have no issue with that situation.I'm sure your grandfather put plenty of time in "hunting."Just the fact that you take the time to get him out there is good enough.I just don't feel that the best way to teach a kid is by making success easy.For some reason,way too many people seem to think kids need to see piles of deer each day and they need instant success to stay interested.If the kids are introduced to the outdoors at an early age and they genuinely like the outdoors,they're excited to just be included.When they do tie their first tag on a deer or gobbler,they'll feel a real sense of accomplishment and that's what will drive them.The outdoors is the greatest place in the world.When you teach them about the deer,animals,tracks,sign,wind,topography,habitat and how it's all intertwined,they'll just want to be out there.My son is 10 this year.We were scouting a long bench this past sunday.We found some white oaks that had some acorns and enough sign to get me interested.We were standing there looking for a decent tree to put a stand in and he said,how bout that double trunked oak over there.It just brought a smile to my face knowing that he was able to identify an oak at his age.I asked him what kind oak it was and he said red.He's been paying attention.I plan on checking that out again in a few weeks and if the sign is still fresh,we're gonna hang him a stand in that oak.


----------



## pope125

One more day and I'm headed west ,can't wait to let the air out of something !


----------



## big buddha

Any of you guys know any good public land to hunt in Armstrong/Westmoreland Counties? Looking for something new....


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> One more day and I'm headed west ,can't wait to let the air out of something !


Good luck, I recall you _may_ have some wall space…….


----------



## 12-Ringer

Getting close now


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Getting close now


Yep, only two weeks. Now we just need this heat and humidity to drop a bit.


----------



## grnxlt

Hope to get a shot at one of these two guys.


----------



## PaBone

Got my first picture of a buck out of velvet last night.


----------



## yetihunter1

Set up my blind this morning and was shooting out to 50 with the bow. Getting excited, have to go to the successful bowhunting field day tomorrow because they require it for one of my spots this year.


----------



## fatsbucknut

12-Ringer said:


> I always get a chuckle when I watch some folks turn the nose up if a hunter shares that he hunts over bait, or has made a great kill over bait. It amazes me how in today's culture how we are so quick to judge others, without any background at all...as long as folks are operating within regulatory and legal guidelines not sure why anyone else would care.



I get what you're saying but everyone has to draw the line somewhere and they're entitled to form their own opinion. I couldn't care less if someone wants to bait, i just don't want to have to read/hear about it.

How would you feel if someone was bragging to you about bowling a perfect game and then you found out they used the bumpers?


----------



## 12-Ringer

fatsbucknut said:


> I get what you're saying but everyone has to draw the line somewhere and they're entitled to form their own opinion. I couldn't care less if someone wants to bait, i just don't want to have to read/hear about it.
> 
> How would you feel if someone was bragging to you about bowling a perfect game and then you found out they used the bumpers?


Bumpers in bowling and bait with hunting deer, especially mature buck are two entirely different phenomena altogether. I have never hunted over a feeder, but have no issue with those who do (where it is permitted). 

I will say that I am surprised a little by some of the self-righteousness from a few...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Baiting and the ethics of baiting are hot button issues, just like high fence hunting. If you have lived and hunted in PA your entire life and never hunted in another state, baiting was always a big no-no until the last 10+ years. And that's only for a few WMUs. For the rest of the state, it's still illegal. So when a law gets changed to allow baiting, it's no so easy for everybody to just flip the switch and suddenly say "well it's legal so it must be ok". 

Hunting is very steeped in tradition and many of us feel strongly about certain aspects of hunting. When you grow up reading magazines that state baiting is illegal and you read news stories about somebody poaching a deer by illegally baiting, the term "baiting" has a negative connotation. And for better or worse, this is how I feel about baiting. I won't look down my nose at you if you bait legally but it's not any type of way I want to hunt, nor would I feel good about shooting a deer that was standing over a bait pile. 

Some guys feel very strongly about shooting does and won't do it. Some southern states allow running deer with dogs as a legal means of hunting. I won't cast judgement on you if you choose to legally hunt deer with dogs but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Mathias

Checked a cam early. Spot is always a producer. Lots of does fawns and 4 bucks, nothing big, this guy looks velvet free.


----------



## PSU Joe

Nicko - that is exactly how I feel. I hunted most of my life in New York state and baiting was something you never even thought about. You couldn't purchase corn in local sporting good stores, etc. Never once saw a corn pile while walking through the woods. So I was brought up reading and hearing that it is illegal. Now being in 5C and it being legal is somewhat of a quandary for me. I love the outdoors and strive to do things the right way in everything I do and want to pass that approach to life onto my two boys. That's why I am struggling with it. My landowner wants some deer gone. Will be heading out there today and check on the feeder and have two stands to put up. My youngest will be going with me and will have a long talk with him on the way there (45 min drive) and will let him decide where he wants to hunt. I am silently hoping he will say not near the feeder.

Season is just around the corner. I hope everyone is successful and has a safe a memorable season.


----------



## Billy H

Nick makes some good points. To me baiting is not really hunting. We used to put out corn off our deck and watch the deer come in like clockwork. Bait makes deer movement 100% predictable. If anyone tries to tell you different they are a liar. The only skill you need is to be able to throw corn and make a shot, no hunting skill or woodsmanship needed.


----------



## nicko

And stores that sell items that by PA law are illegal for hunting just clouds the issue too. Nosejammer...illegal. Trails end #307....illegal. White oak acorn cover scent or scent wafers....illegal. Corn scented cover scent stick.....illegal. I was in my local archery shop the other day and every one of these items were on their shelves.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> And stores that sell items that by PA law are illegal for hunting just clouds the issue too. Nosejammer...illegal. Trails end #307....illegal. White oak acorn cover scent or scent wafers....illegal. Corn scented cover scent stick.....illegal. I was in my local archery shop the other day and every one of these items were on their shelves.


95% they don't even know it's illegal...even if they did probably wouldn't care....making a dollar is what it is all about for them...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Well Heck Nick look at the broadhead selection these stores have and u can see they don't care. A lot of the heads are barbed and they sell a ton of them


----------



## MWoody

big buddha said:


> Any of you guys know any good public land to hunt in Armstrong/Westmoreland Counties? Looking for something new....


Depends on how much $$$ u got. Land isn't cheap in Westmoreland Co.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Close to record setting temps with oppressive humidity again this week followed by storms giving way to a hopefully decent weekend in the 80s with lower humidity.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Close to record setting temps with oppressive humidity again this week followed by storms giving way to a hopefully decent weekend in the 80s with lower humidity.
> 
> Joe


If it is anywhere near like this on the 19th I'll be sleeping in. Maybe with that next front things will turn a little on the cooler side and stay that way.


----------



## nicko

I'm starting to lean towards making my opening day hunt an afternoon/early evening hunt. This weather just isn't letting up.

On a positive note, my dad told me the acorns are dropping like gangbusters at their place and I hunt the land right behind their house. A good scorn crop typically means more deer sightings for me.


----------



## j.d.m.

nicko said:


> I'm starting to lean towards making my opening day hunt an afternoon/early evening hunt. This weather just isn't letting up.
> 
> On a positive note, my dad told me the acorns are dropping like gangbusters at their place and I hunt the land right behind their house. A good scorn crop typically means more deer sightings for me.


Are the acorns any good though? If they drop this early, with the way the weather has been, usually means the acorns are empty so to speak. I was up north where it's dryer up there then here in 5c, and an oak had dropped a ton of acorns. I picked a bunch up and cracked them, only to find shriveled up dried nuts inside.


----------



## dougell

j.d.m. said:


> Are the acorns any good though? If they drop this early, with the way the weather has been, usually means the acorns are empty so to speak. I was up north where it's dryer up there then here in 5c, and an oak had dropped a ton of acorns. I picked a bunch up and cracked them, only to find shriveled up dried nuts inside.


Good observation and You definately have to be aware of that.Not every acorn that hits the ground is a viable food source.We had tiny acorns dropping like crazy in quite a few places well over a month ago.Usually that happens when you have a wet spring and they never get pollinated.I'm not a big fan of big mast crop years.When there's a ton of acorns,the deer are more spread out and they don't have to travel near as much to feed.A well fed deer is a tougher animal to hunt.If the mast crop is spotty,you can be a on a gold mine if you find the right spot.


----------



## 30feetup

Practice practice and more practice....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Acorns in 5D loaded - 30-miles away at my spot in 5C - most are empty?? The small lot of whites are heavy and still holding well, hoping that will mean my stand over there will be a hot one this year. I am hoping that with the pin-oak, and red-oaks being weak, the already more desirable whites will be where they congregate. Did get a cam in there late last week, so we will see....

Joe


----------



## nicko

I don't know if the acorns that are dropping are quality acorns or have rotted insides. The acorn crop where I hunt stunk last year with very few on the ground and the ones that did fall were rotted. The acorns on the oaks around my house are good solid acorns with good "meat" in the hulls. 

I guess I'll find out what the quality of the acorns is on opening day.


----------



## River420Bottom

MWoody said:


> Depends on how much $$$ u got. Land isn't cheap in Westmoreland Co.


You got that right, how you been Woody? Good luck this year!


----------



## MWoody

Hoyt1021 said:


> You got that right, how you been Woody? Good luck this year!


Hi bud, been good! Busy year as we've been doing so much with our son. He just turned 2 last week and I made it to 40. Lol. Looking forward to getting back in a stand.

How you been?


----------



## dougell

I doubt I would sit in a stand when it's 80 degrees in the evening but the mornings are cool enough.


----------



## nicko

9 days!!!!!


----------



## PSU Joe

Long range forecast is high of 84 and 50% chance of rain here in 5D. The good news is.........that it is close enough to be in the long range forecast!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Had a good lunch with a great-guy today. Great to meet soem of you guys in person, the more I meet the more faith I have in Pennsylvanians :wink:. I hope you schmoozed your boss enough Matt that you didn't get in any hot water for extended lunch. We will hook up soon....

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Joe I hear Ya. Met Matt Musto the other day. As many know and he posted we've been in heated debates over things on here and when we met up he was a super nice guy. We talked 15-30 min probably and it was truly a joy to meet him and put a face with the name. Shame we all don't do this more often!!!! Anyways hopefully I get to meet more of u guys but until then Good luck to u all


----------



## jlh42581

The whites in my yard are not dropping anything. I shot 3d last weekend and came across a red oak letting them out full force. They were laying there untouched. Could be due to how much human scent is there but that really surprised me. Then again, this mountain has more apple trees than anywhere ive ever lived. Almost every house has at least one, some many more. I see deer standing right beside peoples garages scarfing them babies down broad daylight.


----------



## doublelung76

Yo pal this was my 1st post x-Mas bow buck.what a memory sat in a snow storm all afternoon for him to come out when the front moved thru at dusk.hunting in the snow is what pa hunting is about.that's a 5-c kill 135" 8 pt.few acorns last 2 years because of late spring frost but this yr looks good.good luck to all pa bowhunters getting it done in a state with no hype just hardcover hunters with passion u can't stop


----------



## pops423

doublelung75 - nice buck.

I've also notice a good acorn crop this year on the ground already. Hoping that helps the early season for me. Good luck.


----------



## PSU Joe

Had to travel up and down I-95 past few days from DC to almost to New York. Seeing a lot of corn down already and a lot of does up on their feet throughout the day. Will be heading out to State College early tomorrow and always look forward to scouting along the way. My wife hates it when I veer the truck from trying to see if a deer has horns. Usually see a fair amount of roadkill this time of year heading out to Penn State. Getting closer.


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Joe I hear Ya. Met Matt Musto the other day. As many know and he posted we've been in heated debates over things on here and when we met up he was a super nice guy. We talked 15-30 min probably and it was truly a joy to meet him and put a face with the name. Shame we all don't do this more often!!!! Anyways hopefully I get to meet more of u guys but until then Good luck to u all


:cheers:

Pleasure meeting you Scott.


----------



## Matt Musto

doublelung76 said:


> Yo pal this was my 1st post x-Mas bow buck.what a memory sat in a snow storm all afternoon for him to come out when the front moved thru at dusk.hunting in the snow is what pa hunting is about.that's a 5-c kill 135" 8 pt.few acorns last 2 years because of late spring frost but this yr looks good.good luck to all pa bowhunters getting it done in a state with no hype just hardcover hunters with passion u can't stop


Thats a dandy! Congrats on getting it done late season.


----------



## nicko

Got out to walk my primary 5C hunting property in Berks county this morning and just stuck to the public trails. The acorn crop up here is a bumper crop and the acorns are huge and meaty.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Had a good lunch with a great-guy today. Great to meet soem of you guys in person, the more I meet the more faith I have in Pennsylvanians :wink:. I hope you schmoozed your boss enough Matt that you didn't get in any hot water for extended lunch. We will hook up soon....
> 
> Joe


Hahaha, just said i had a personal meeting and i got lost trying to find the place....so not to far off from the truth. Luckily we aren't too busy here and they know im a bowhunting addict. Was nice meeting up with you too and look forward to doing it again. Always fun to shoot the breeze about deer hunting!


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Had a good lunch with a great-guy today. Great to meet soem of you guys in person, the more I meet the more faith I have in Pennsylvanians :wink:. I hope you schmoozed your boss enough Matt that you didn't get in any hot water for extended lunch. We will hook up soon....
> 
> Joe





yetihunter1 said:


> Hahaha, just said i had a personal meeting and i got lost trying to find the place....so not to far off from the truth. Luckily we aren't too busy here and they know im a bowhunting addict. Was nice meeting up with you too and look forward to doing it again. Always fun to shoot the breeze about deer hunting!


I think next time you two should get a room:tongue:


----------



## nicko

Funny chit Matt! LOL


----------



## nicko

Anybody know if pope125 has given any updates on his hunt out west? Pretty sure he's out there right now.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Anybody know if pope125 has given any updates on his hunt out west? Pretty sure he's out there right now.


What was he going after?


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> What was he going after?



Not sure but I think he said he was going to Wyoming.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Not sure but I think he said he was going to Wyoming.


Thought is was pronghorn....but can't remember....he said it further back on this thread but don't feel like shifting through 46 pages of stuff.


----------



## yetihunter1

Matt Musto said:


> I think next time you two should get a room:tongue:


Haha, is that what you and JacobH did on your little meet up? :wink:


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> haha, is that what you and jacobh did on your little meet up? :wink:


doooohhhh!!!!


----------



## Matt Musto

yetihunter1 said:


> Haha, is that what you and JacobH did on your little meet up? :wink:


No, we met next to our vehicles in a public setting. Never know what the person may be like :zip:


----------



## scottprice

nicko said:


> Got out to walk my primary 5C hunting property in Berks county this morning and just stuck to the public trails. The acorn crop up here is a bumper crop and the acorns are huge and meaty.


chestnut/rock oaks


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Pope busted an antelope this morning a good one!


----------



## yetihunter1

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Pope busted an antelope this morning a good one!


Nice, did he send you any pics?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

yetihunter1 said:


> Nice, did he send you any pics?


He did but he doesnt like to post pics,so ill let him do it when he gets back if he wants


----------



## yetihunter1

palmatedbuck04 said:


> He did but he doesnt like to post pics,so ill let him do it when he gets back if he wants


Understand, pronghorns always have intrigued me. Its a hunt i want to do some time!


----------



## Mr. October

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Pope busted an antelope this morning a good one!


:thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Pope!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Congrats Bob!!!


----------



## jacobh

In for Popes pics. Congrats!!!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

He told me to post it here it is


----------



## KMiha

Congrats to Pope!! Nice looking animal. Assuming it was a spot and stalk?


----------



## jacobh

Way to go Pope!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

That is a GREAT goat....can't wait to get some details.

Joe


----------



## se7en39

nicko said:


> And stores that sell items that by PA law are illegal for hunting just clouds the issue too. Nosejammer...illegal. Trails end #307....illegal. White oak acorn cover scent or scent wafers....illegal. Corn scented cover scent stick.....illegal. I was in my local archery shop the other day and every one of these items were on their shelves.


I may have missed it.. but why are these illegal??


----------



## Lcavok99

Anyone have pics of bucks out of velvet? Just checked a cam today and have a 6 point fresh out of velvet.


----------



## KMiha

Lcavok99 said:


> Anyone have pics of bucks out of velvet? Just checked a cam today and have a 6 point fresh out of velvet.


Yup, I got one out of velvet.


----------



## PaBone

Looks like Pope took a Pope and Young Goat, Congrats. Looks like a gross low 70's goat


----------



## Mathias

Recent rains helped the plots.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good Matt, what is it??

Joe


----------



## Billy H

That is a very nice antelope. Gongrats.


----------



## nicko

se7en39 said:


> I may have missed it.. but why are these illegal??


Per the PA hunting regs, (see page #18 and the section titled LURES & SCENTS). All of the products I mentioned fall within this category.

Great looking antelope Bob. Congrats!!!


----------



## nicko

I'm really starting to get juiced up for the season to start next Saturday. Temperature has finally dropped a bit and seeing other success threads is getting me in the mode. And, I can't wait to chime in here at this same time next week and see what the PA hunters were able to do. 

It's the most wonderful time, of the year.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Mathias said:


> Recent rains helped the plots.


Nice! I couldn't resist, snuck out and checked my winter greens, they are coming up beautifully.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Looks good Matt, what is it??
> 
> Joe


Joe
it's a smorgasbord at this point. my first attempt met with such dry conditions I had to re-do them. Turnips, brassica's, rape, peas, chicory i think too. My Son arrived there last night late and said it was loaded with deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe
> it's a smorgasbord at this point. my first attempt met with such dry conditions I had to re-do them. Turnips, brassica's, rape, peas, chicory i think too. My Son arrived there last night late and said it was loaded with deer.


Very nice....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

My Son just called. Lucky him, he's up there, I just got home from work. 12 deer in main plot, 5 bucks, including a big 8 and a bigger 9pt. Why I don't spend more time up there hunting is beyond me
:BangHead:
On the home front "freak buck" was just in the back yard, velvet hanging all over, would have made a great pic.

Called again, one of the big guys is making a scrape approx 8 yards to the left of the ladder stand. Dang I'm excited!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> My Son just called. Lucky him, he's up there, I just got home from work. 12 deer in main plot, 5 bucks, including a big 8 and a bigger 9pt. Why I don't spend more time up there hunting is beyond me
> :BangHead:
> On the home front "freak buck" was just in the back yard, velvet hanging all over, would have made a great pic.


Blood has got to be boiling now....hard to believe next Saturday you could be letting the air out of one of them isn't it????

Joe


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Blood has got to be boiling now....hard to believe next Saturday you could be letting the air out of one of them isn't it????
> 
> Joe


Not til Oct up there. Joe, read my last line I added to other!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice...freak buck would make a nice trophy too 

Joe


----------



## johnv2675

I live in 2B, so my season starts soon. I'm looking forward to it. I got a new hang on stand and I'm practicing with my bow daily. I've seen a good number of doe on my game cameras but only a couple of buck. They weren't very big, but I'd be happy with them.

I'm just hoping the temperatures cool down a little before September 19, 2015.

John


----------



## Billy H

As of today they are calling for temps in high 80's on the 19th. I really need to think about weather or not to hunt. Was really hoping it would be more fall like. Maybe a morning sit and call it a day.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> As of today they are calling for temps in high 80's on the 19th. I really need to think about weather or not to hunt. Was really hoping it would be more fall like. Maybe a morning sit and call it a day.


That's what I'm thinking Billy. Get out early and be out of the woods before the mid day sun kicks in. But if I'm lucky, maybe I'll be done well before then.


----------



## pope125

After a week hunting in Wyoming , its back to reality . Wanted to thank Darren for posting up the picture of my coat, and thank you guys for all the nice words. I never have been to Wyoming but it won't be my last , it is a very magical place. I have never been anywhere other than Africa , that had so much wildlife . I was amazed at the vast amount of land , very overwelming to say the least . As far as my hunt I was out there to hunt pronghorn , from my drive from Denver up to Buffalo Wyoming I saw there was no shortage of goats. Before the hunt started the guide told me that we would not be hunting over water , but hunting alfalfa fields , fence crossings . Goats would rather go thru and opening in a fence than jump the fence .The ranch we were hunting was like 20,000 acres . The first day in a half was spent in a ground blind with hundreds of goats around me , but nothing within my shooting range . I spotted a very nice goat at lunch time the 2nd morning bedded with a few does. I texted the guide and told him that I saw a nice goat with some does and was in a great spot for a stalk . The guide came in and picked me up , and decided to put a stalk on that goat . Well after that first stalk I kinda knew this spot and stalk for a goat was not going to be easy . We tried decoying a few more goats , with no luck . We had a few more goats that we tried to spot and stalk that we though would be a great opportunity based on that they were bedded alone and there were bedded on a side of a bluff or saddle . Long story short those stalks did not work . Day 3 had me going to another ranch that was like 70,000 acres . Day 3 I saw more than 400 goats but nothing coming past the gate opening or in shooting range of my blind. Day 4 had me back in the same blind as day 3 . The morning started off slow for the first hour. The blind I was in it was set up on a fence crossing where the goats were to come out of the mountains where they bedded for the night and it the alfalfa field that was behind me . Let me say this field was like 600 acres of alfalfa . At 7:30 on day 4 I caught some movement off to my right that some goats were coming out of the hills to the alfalfa . The hole back of the blind that was the alfalfa field was completely closed up . As I was peaking thru the small little cracks and openings in the blind I noticed I has some does and two nice bucks headed my way back to the mountains to bed for the day before they came back to the alfalfa to feed late afternoon . The first two goats that were headed toward the blind were does , they stopped at the fence looked at it went thru once thru the fence they bolted and ran like 40 yards then they went to a slow walk . I thought to myself if these bucks do the same thing the does did this was not going to be easy . The next buck to work his way up to the blind was a small buck , he came up to within 10 yds of the fence made a scrape and pissed in it , them he did not go thru the fence but went my yds further down on the fence crossing and jumped it . The next buck that was working his way up to the blind was one of the shooter bucks . I started to think if this buck does the same thing the last 3 goats did Im not going to get a shot . I thought I'm going to shot this goat before he decides to jump or go thru the fence , problem was that side of the blind was completely closed up no windows were open he was at 40 yds and coming fast. I procedded to try to get this window open so I could get a shot thru I got the bottom of the window unzipped and got the top unzipped but never had a chance to hook up the top part of the flap so know I have like a 4 inch gap to shot thru . I got the chair all positioned I was ready for this goat to stop in this on little hole I had to shot thru . He got up to the opening in the blind that I had to shot thru and stopped and looked at the fence I said its now or never and let the arrow fly. I shot herd the arrow hit him never saw the hit , here the goats walking off at a fast walk and limping I'm thinking my first chance in 4 days a 30 yd shot and I just shot this goat in the leg . Got the binos up to get a look and could see the blood was pouring out of him and all down his front , he walked another 5 yds and layed down . A great ending to a tuff 4 days of hunting .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great story, sounds like an awesome hunt!!! I remember years ago a bunch of AT members would get together and go on the AT Goat Hunt...not sure why that died out. Definitely something I'd be I interested in doing. Would you feel comfortable sharing the Outfitters Name and costs? If not you could send a PM.

Joe


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Recent rains helped the plots.


Matt, looks good !! When did you plant that ??


----------



## Mathias

Bob, I want to say 3 weeks ago+


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Great story, sounds like an awesome hunt!!! I remember years ago a bunch of AT members would get together and go on the AT Goat Hunt...not sure why that died out. Definitely something I'd be I interested in doing. Would you feel comfortable sharing the Outfitters Name and costs? If not you could send a PM.
> 
> Joe


Joe, I would be glad to do that give me a day or so . I'm going to do and elk hunt with him, great bulls ,good price, and very doable with a bow .


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Bob, I want to say 3 weeks ago+


I did mine about two weeks ago , don't look as good as yours does. Pretty much planted same thing you planted .


----------



## Mathias

This is upstate. They've had more rain than us for sure. I'm heading up tonight. I hope to have some pics of prospects.....


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> This is upstate. They've had more rain than us for sure. I'm heading up tonight. I hope to have some pics of prospects.....


Think yours is probably getting more sun than mine also, hopefully mine will take off this week .


----------



## pope125

Well lunch today with my girlfriend , then off to a few farms to pull some cards . They been out for over two months without being checked .


----------



## yetihunter1

Why can't opening days weather be like today? I have seen 6 deer mid day just driving between downingtown and phoenixville for my competition....


----------



## Mike Pollan

Not sure if this is the correct place to put this.. if not.. Sorry 

But, This Oct I have a week off and I want to do a Hog Hunt with my Bow. Can anyone recommend a place in the Eastern side of PA? I am new to hunting but not shooting. I would want a "Guide" I would assume as this will be my First Hunt.. I also have access to a array of Rifles if needed too. 

Thanks
Mike P.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mike Pollan said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place to put this.. if not.. Sorry
> 
> But, This Oct I have a week off and I want to do a Hog Hunt with my Bow. Can anyone recommend a place in the Eastern side of PA? I am new to hunting but not shooting. I would want a "Guide" I would assume as this will be my First Hunt.. I also have access to a array of Rifles if needed too.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike P.


Dont think there are wild hogs in PA


----------



## Mike Pollan

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Dont think there are wild hogs in PA


Sorry.. Boar..


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mike Pollan said:


> Sorry.. Boar..


A high fence place? Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## Mike Pollan

palmatedbuck04 said:


> A high fence place? Is that what you are looking for?


I hate shooting over a fence.. Lol.. 

Honestly I have no clue what you mean by this.. I have some time to research a few places and Just looking for suggestions.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mike Pollan said:


> I hate shooting over a fence.. Lol..
> 
> Honestly I have no clue what you mean by this.. I have some time to research a few places and Just looking for suggestions.


There are no wild boar in PA to speak of,so your only option is a fenced in preserve


----------



## Mike Pollan

palmatedbuck04 said:


> There are no wild boar in PA to speak of,so your only option is a fenced in preserve


That answers why the only spots I see in PA cost almost $900 or better..


----------



## j.d.m.

nicko said:


> Got out to walk my primary 5C hunting property in Berks county this morning and just stuck to the public trails. The acorn crop up here is a bumper crop and the acorns are huge and meaty.


Those are chestnut oaks, a species of white oak. They will do just fine as long as most look like you got there. The Reds typically hang on till October, so if they drop now, probably no good. The whites drop earlier then reds, so the chestnut oaks are on cue.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I sure am surprised how many farmers are taking their corn down. I guess I never really paid close attention but it seems to me so many crops are coming down awfully early this year. 

I took a ride out this afternoon to the areas that I typically hunt and 4 of the six major corn crops are cut. The beans are still all up even though they're turning that golden yellow color, but I was surprised to see so much of the corn down already. 

Sure feels like hunting season this evening, I was out in the backyard shooting at dusk and it just had that fall feel in the air this evening.

Joe


----------



## nicko

It's the dry weather we've had all summer. Corn stalks are already dried and yellowed in most areas. Leaves are already starting to turn and I suspect we will see full leaf off by November 1st.


----------



## PaBone

Usually Joe farmers will chop there corn into silage feed earlier than picking corn. Silage is supposed to have a certain moisture content or if the ears are small from drought it gets chopped early.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Probably just a little hyper-sensitive with the early start down here in my area. As soon as the two bean fields get cut the better deer migrate my way. Chestnuts are starting to fall so there might be a real chance to drop a good one in the orchards. 

In the past I'd have to watch from my observation stand as two or three shooters would be in the orchards feasting on the chestnuts. It seems all creatures great and small come far and near to devour the chestnuts and they so so in quick fashion. By the time our typical season opened catching a buck in those orchards during shooting hours was very rare.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Ahhh midnight in Bradford county. Dirt roads, animal sounds and chilly night air. Zzzzzzz


----------



## rmm60985

Mathias said:


> Ahhh midnight in Bradford county. Dirt roads, animal sounds and chilly night air. Zzzzzzz


I may have missed, what part of bradford are you in?


----------



## Mathias

Susq Co border area


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> I sure am surprised how many farmers are taking their corn down. I guess I never really paid close attention but it seems to me so many crops are coming down awfully early this year.
> 
> I took a ride out this afternoon to the areas that I typically hunt and 4 of the six major corn crops are cut. The beans are still all up even though they're turning that golden yellow color, but I was surprised to see so much of the corn down already.
> 
> Sure feels like hunting season this evening, I was out in the backyard shooting at dusk and it just had that fall feel in the air this evening.
> 
> Joe


lot of corn coming down here as well. Glad to see it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> lot of corn coming down here as well. Glad to see it.


Me too....beautiful morning this morning...not only is it getting close, it's starting to feel like it

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

47 degrees here in NE Ohio this morning......


----------



## hiker270

It feels like bow season this morning.


----------



## yetihunter1

It felt so much like hunting season this am i woke up a bit earlier to shoot a bit in the back yard. Nothing beats a cool morning of low light practice whre i can drink my coffee and not worry about scent control haha!


----------



## PaBone

Walked six miles in the woods yesterday in the cool crisp air. Nose was running and acorns falling, won't be long until we are sitting in a tree.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Almost got my buck this morning! With my truck. I narrowly missed him, person behind me hit the brakes and swerved, buck jumped into the woods unscathed.


----------



## yetihunter1

HNTRDAVE said:


> Almost got my buck this morning! With my truck. I narrowly missed him, person behind me hit the brakes and swerved, buck jumped into the woods unscathed.


haha, if i hit the buck i was hunting with my truck less than a week before the season i don't know if i would of laughed or cried. Glad you and the buck made it out unscathed!


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Almost got my buck this morning! With my truck. I narrowly missed him, person behind me hit the brakes and swerved, buck jumped into the woods unscathed.


Glad things worked out, they can do some real, life-changing damage....

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Glad things worked out, they can do some real, life-changing damage....
> 
> Joe


Your not kidding Over the course of the last 20 years I have hit two deer while on my motorcycle. The first time it was ugly but I lived and the deer didn't, so that was a good thing. The second time both myself, my wife and the deer walked away.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Had the chance to meet TYEPSU yesterday.He will be hunting the same farm i do in Pike county Illinois the week prior to me.we got together went over some google earth images.i wanted to get him set up on some good spots so it doesnt take him a few days to figure them out.hope he has a good hunt and enjoys himself


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Had the chance to meet TYEPSU yesterday.He will be hunting the same farm i do in Pike county Illinois the week prior to me.we got together went over some google earth images.i wanted to get him set up on some good spots so it doesnt take him a few days to figure them out.hope he has a good hunt and enjoys himself


That's awesome...I knew you weren't half the jerk everyone thinks your are:wink:

just curious, is it a lease, club or outfitter of some kind? What are the chances you both end up at the same place in the mid-west?

Getting close now boys...

Joe


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 47 degrees here in NE Ohio this morning......


Darren , You ever looking for a hunter on your lease ?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> That's awesome...I knew you weren't half the jerk everyone thinks your are:wink:
> 
> just curious, is it a lease, club or outfitter of some kind? What are the chances you both end up at the same place in the mid-west?
> 
> Getting close now boys...
> 
> Joe


You are to kind Joe.its just a farmer who is retired and knows he has prime deer hunting.not an outfitter he just tries to make a little xtra cash to pay his property taxeshe has a fully furnished i guess u call it an apartment that sleeps 8.right on the property just walk out the door and hunt.the guy lost a long time group of archery hunters and he was looking for another group and Tye had a thread about Iowa so i PMed him about the place i go in Pike county.the farmer was gonna put an ad on craigslist.i didnt know Tye at the time just by his posts and knew he was a solid hunter and i didnt want some clown off craigist to screw things up out there.So Tye took me up on it hopefully we can work together and kill some big bucks.im as excited for him as i am for myself he doesnt know what a great hunt he will be going on till he gets there


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> You are to kind Joe


The way I look at it, we Keystone Kids have to stick together, its a mad, mad world out there......:zip:

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Yea, last thing I need is that! Route 1 deer dodging season!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Darren , You ever looking for a hunter on your lease ?


My week is filled for this year Bob,i take 2 guys with me.i will know early spring if they are going back if one bails for next year ill let u know


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

Sure rub it in why don't ya' 

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Coyotes were just howling, close. Made mom bring the fawns in tight. I know guys hate em but I love their song....


----------



## TauntoHawk

Great pics mathias, I actually got up to my uncles place in freindsville last weekend and was pleased to see 3 decent bucks while out scouting with some rubs popping up and a few nice ones on the single cam we had out. Think I'll try and get up early in the season while I can focus on the apples and acorns once those dry up its hard to find the deer until the rut kicks in.


----------



## pope125

High of 80 on Saturday , no thanks! There will be plenty of better days. Was wondering the guys that are hunting on Saturday , anybody really have anything patterned ? Been running cameras 6 months don't even have a target buck, to me sitting in a tree in September when you don't have a buck patterned don't make much sense.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


>


Hey Matt....does that buck have spots down its back or do you think that is just hair....I've seen a few with similar markings? Hard to tell just from the pic, I wasn't sure if you ever put your eyes on that guy. Good looking deer, probably 3.5

Joe


----------



## Mathias

He does, I've seen it before also.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I sure am surprised how many farmers are taking their corn down. I guess I never really paid close attention but it seems to me so many crops are coming down awfully early this year.
> 
> I took a ride out this afternoon to the areas that I typically hunt and 4 of the six major corn crops are cut. The beans are still all up even though they're turning that golden yellow color, but I was surprised to see so much of the corn down already.
> 
> Sure feels like hunting season this evening, I was out in the backyard shooting at dusk and it just had that fall feel in the air this evening.
> 
> Joe


A lot of farmers lost a lot of standing corn last year due to storms. It also depends on corn prices. If they are down they'll leave it up longer. Not sure what it's doing this year.


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> After a week hunting in Wyoming , its back to reality . Wanted to thank Darren for posting up the picture of my coat, and thank you guys for all the nice words. I never have been to Wyoming but it won't be my last , it is a very magical place. I have never been anywhere other than Africa , that had so much wildlife . I was amazed at the vast amount of land , very overwelming to say the least . As far as my hunt I was out there to hunt pronghorn , from my drive from Denver up to Buffalo Wyoming I saw there was no shortage of goats. Before the hunt started the guide told me that we would not be hunting over water , but hunting alfalfa fields , fence crossings . Goats would rather go thru and opening in a fence than jump the fence .The ranch we were hunting was like 20,000 acres . The first day in a half was spent in a ground blind with hundreds of goats around me , but nothing within my shooting range . I spotted a very nice goat at lunch time the 2nd morning bedded with a few does. I texted the guide and told him that I saw a nice goat with some does and was in a great spot for a stalk . The guide came in and picked me up , and decided to put a stalk on that goat . Well after that first stalk I kinda knew this spot and stalk for a goat was not going to be easy . We tried decoying a few more goats , with no luck . We had a few more goats that we tried to spot and stalk that we though would be a great opportunity based on that they were bedded alone and there were bedded on a side of a bluff or saddle . Long story short those stalks did not work . Day 3 had me going to another ranch that was like 70,000 acres . Day 3 I saw more than 400 goats but nothing coming past the gate opening or in shooting range of my blind. Day 4 had me back in the same blind as day 3 . The morning started off slow for the first hour. The blind I was in it was set up on a fence crossing where the goats were to come out of the mountains where they bedded for the night and it the alfalfa field that was behind me . Let me say this field was like 600 acres of alfalfa . At 7:30 on day 4 I caught some movement off to my right that some goats were coming out of the hills to the alfalfa . The hole back of the blind that was the alfalfa field was completely closed up . As I was peaking thru the small little cracks and openings in the blind I noticed I has some does and two nice bucks headed my way back to the mountains to bed for the day before they came back to the alfalfa to feed late afternoon . The first two goats that were headed toward the blind were does , they stopped at the fence looked at it went thru once thru the fence they bolted and ran like 40 yards then they went to a slow walk . I thought to myself if these bucks do the same thing the does did this was not going to be easy . The next buck to work his way up to the blind was a small buck , he came up to within 10 yds of the fence made a scrape and pissed in it , them he did not go thru the fence but went my yds further down on the fence crossing and jumped it . The next buck that was working his way up to the blind was one of the shooter bucks . I started to think if this buck does the same thing the last 3 goats did Im not going to get a shot . I thought I'm going to shot this goat before he decides to jump or go thru the fence , problem was that side of the blind was completely closed up no windows were open he was at 40 yds and coming fast. I procedded to try to get this window open so I could get a shot thru I got the bottom of the window unzipped and got the top unzipped but never had a chance to hook up the top part of the flap so know I have like a 4 inch gap to shot thru . I got the chair all positioned I was ready for this goat to stop in this on little hole I had to shot thru . He got up to the opening in the blind that I had to shot thru and stopped and looked at the fence I said its now or never and let the arrow fly. I shot herd the arrow hit him never saw the hit , here the goats walking off at a fast walk and limping I'm thinking my first chance in 4 days a 30 yd shot and I just shot this goat in the leg . Got the binos up to get a look and could see the blood was pouring out of him and all down his front , he walked another 5 yds and layed down . A great ending to a tuff 4 days of hunting .


Great job Pope!


----------



## goathillinpa

Nice pics Mathias.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> High of 80 on Saturday , no thanks! There will be plenty of better days. Was wondering the guys that are hunting on Saturday , anybody really have anything patterned ? Been running cameras 6 months don't even have a target buck, to me sitting in a tree in September when you don't have a buck patterned don't make much sense.


I don't run cameras anymore during the offseason so I have no idea what quality or quantity deer I can expect when I get out. I've really come to like the element of surprise and not going into the season with any expectations. When I did run cameras in the off season, the good bucks I got on camera never showed when I hunted so it just ended up being a disappointment. 

I still plan on being in a tree well before sunup on Saturday morning. It's not all about a buck for me. I just like being in the woods and any deer with a bow for me is a reason for celebration. Antlers are a plus but restocking my freezer is my goal.


----------



## boneheadjaz

Anyone interested in heading to Ohio oct31-nov7? I'm headed down to Guernsey county will be on public ground tent camping. As of now it looks like I'll be flying solo. Figured I'd throw an invite out if anybody is interested. Leaving from mercer county


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I don't run cameras anymore during the offseason so I have no idea what quality or quantity deer I can expect when I get out. I've really come to like the element of surprise and not going into the season with any expectations. When I did run cameras in the off season, the good bucks I got on camera never showed when I hunted so it just ended up being a disappointment.
> 
> I still plan on being in a tree well before sunup on Saturday morning. It's not all about a buck for me. I just like being in the woods and any deer with a bow for me is a reason for celebration. Antlers are a plus but restocking my freezer is my goal.


Same hear.I like to kill a doe on the first day.I've killed several bucks early and it stinks having to sit out the rut.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I don't run cameras anymore during the offseason so I have no idea what quality or quantity deer I can expect when I get out. I've really come to like the element of surprise and not going into the season with any expectations. When I did run cameras in the off season, the good bucks I got on camera never showed when I hunted so it just ended up being a disappointment.
> 
> I still plan on being in a tree well before sunup on Saturday morning. It's not all about a buck for me. I just like being in the woods and any deer with a bow for me is a reason for celebration. Antlers are a plus but restocking my freezer is my goal.



Guess people have there own way of doing things , LOL HAVE NOT KILLED A BUCK IN PA IN 7 YEARS !! I run a ton of cameras , and can tell you this my time is to valuable to wast sitting in a tree trying to kill something that is not there . The rut is a different story .


----------



## jlh42581

sit out the rut? if i smoke a buck opening day ill buy a tag in a surrounding state, sit out the rut isnt an option.


----------



## pope125

jlh42581 said:


> sit out the rut? if i smoke a buck opening day ill buy a tag in a surrounding state, sit out the rut isnt an option.


good luck!!! Trying to kill any buck ?


----------



## jlh42581

Ive got a few targets at home that eluded me last season that I know didnt fall to hunters. If theyre gone, its due to poaching but ive stayed out of the cores. Opening day Im hunting my buddies camp again, we missed last year because of medical issues with his wife. Its a place in PA thats hard to beat when it comes to numbers of deer seen. We will see, Im in no hurry. I have a pretty high bar thats held me back for a few years. Im lucky if I get -1-2 shots all season.


----------



## dougell

This would be a good weekend to kill a buck if you're seeing some on a regular basis as they're still fairly patternable.I'm still seeing bachelor groups right now.Usually by the first day of the regular archery season they've already broken out of their bachelor groups and started to disperse.I'm willing to bet that some good bucks will be dead by this time next week.

I pulled two cameras over the weekend and got pictures of 9 different bucks in the one spot over a two week period.A couple of them were real nice and very predictable last week.If the season was in up here this weekend,I would have confidence to hunt that area with a good wind.In another two weeks,it's anyone's guess where those bucks will be.About 5 years ago,I had a bachelor group of 4 big mature bucks coming through the corner of my property every single morning and most evenings.I must have gotten 50 pictures of them a couple weeks before the season.It's a tough spot to hunt in the morning unless you have an east wind,which we rarely get.I got the right wind on the first Friday of the season and sat there before work.All 4 bucks came through but I had to pass on an iffy 50/50 shot.I was sure I'd kill one so it didn't bother me.I didn't have the right wind for another week and never saw those deer again and never got another picture.The one buck was a 21" 11 point that had a double brow tine and the one side was noticeably weaker than the other side.That buck was killed by a customer of mine a few weeks later over 1.5 miles away.I never saw the other three again and never heard about any of them getting killed.Three years ago in the same spot,I got pictures of a main frame 10 point that had a third main beam growing out of the middle of his head.That was the day after thanksgiving and the two days after,just before the first day of buck.My son was seven that year and it was the first time he was hunting.I decided to sit there because it was close to home and it was a good funnel.I'd never hunted it rifle season but figured we'd see deer and maybe get lucky and that buck would come by.He ended up killing his first doe that morning so we headed out to a different spot around noon to try and get him a buck.We were a couple miles up the road on some property owned by the western pa conservancy.I was walking back,carring his pee-shooter .243 and he was following me carring his shooting stick.We ended up jumping a big buck and I shot it because there was no way to get him on it.When we walked up to it,I couldn't believe it was the same main frame 10point with the third main beam.That was over 2 miles from where I got a picture the three previous days.Around here,food sources change constantly and there's no way to predict or pattern a specific buck for very long.every year I see bachelor groups in the same fields and every year some of those same bucks are killed miles a way.


----------



## pope125

jlh42581 said:


> Ive got a few targets at home that eluded me last season that I know didnt fall to hunters. If theyre gone, its due to poaching but ive stayed out of the cores. Opening day Im hunting my buddies camp again, we missed last year because of medical issues with his wife. Its a place in PA thats hard to beat when it comes to numbers of deer seen. We will see, Im in no hurry. I have a pretty high bar thats held me back for a few years. Im lucky if I get -1-2 shots all season.


Good luck!!


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> sit out the rut? if i smoke a buck opening day ill buy a tag in a surrounding state, sit out the rut isnt an option.


I used to do that and head to Ohio.It's tough for me to do today because I don't have the time.My kids have so much going on that I only get Saturdays to hunt and my son would throw a fit if I didn't take him hunting for something.We actually spent quite a few days chasing squirrels and turkeys over the past three years rather than me sitting in a tree.I'll be lucky to carry my bow more than a few times this year,if that.it's all about him right now and truthfully,it's way more fulfilling seeing it all unfold in front of him.He likes the early youth season and the early muzzleloader season so we'll only have 4 partial Saturdays in October,depending on if his football team makes the playoffs,which I doubt they will.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree with Doug - providing folks use some common sense and pay attention to conditions, there will be some good buck on the ground by this time next week. A few guys I know have bucks relatively patterned and while one or two start "leaving" the bachelor group, they usually aren't too far away this time of year. 

Unfortunately for me, I have yet to find anything better than a 115"ish 3.5 year old 8 that is relatively "patternable".:noidea:

Joe


----------



## dougell

I have a pretty big 7 point that's coming out in my one field next to my house and my yard.He's out there several times a day and you can almost walk right up to him.I've never seen anything like it.He almost tame but there's nobody around that I know of that would be feeding him or anything like that.You'd easily be able to walk right up to him and shoot him.


----------



## yetihunter1

I had two bachelor groups patterend pretty well, a spike and two nice 8pts coming into the field from one side and a big 10 and two Y bucks coming in from another side. I set up my blind right inbetween the spots. Had good movement around the blind after putting it out but the last couple of days as i do some long distance glassing all im seeing is the one spike and a bunch of does. Eh, i should atleast get to fill the freezer.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> This would be a good weekend to kill a buck if you're seeing some on a regular basis as they're still fairly patternable.I'm still seeing bachelor groups right now.Usually by the first day of the regular archery season they've already broken out of their bachelor groups and started to disperse.I'm willing to bet that some good bucks will be dead by this time next week.
> 
> I pulled two cameras over the weekend and got pictures of 9 different bucks in the one spot over a two week period.A couple of them were real nice and very predictable last week.If the season was in up here this weekend,I would have confidence to hunt that area with a good wind.In another two weeks,it's anyone's guess where those bucks will be.About 5 years ago,I had a bachelor group of 4 big mature bucks coming through the corner of my property every single morning and most evenings.I must have gotten 50 pictures of them a couple weeks before the season.It's a tough spot to hunt in the morning unless you have an east wind,which we rarely get.I got the right wind on the first Friday of the season and sat there before work.All 4 bucks came through but I had to pass on an iffy 50/50 shot.I was sure I'd kill one so it didn't bother me.I didn't have the right wind for another week and never saw those deer again and never got another picture.The one buck was a 21" 11 point that had a double brow tine and the one side was noticeably weaker than the other side.That buck was killed by a customer of mine a few weeks later over 1.5 miles away.I never saw the other three again and never heard about any of them getting killed.Three years ago in the same spot,I got pictures of a main frame 10 point that had a third main beam growing out of the middle of his head.That was the day after thanksgiving and the two days after,just before the first day of buck.My son was seven that year and it was the first time he was hunting.I decided to sit there because it was close to home and it was a good funnel.I'd never hunted it rifle season but figured we'd see deer and maybe get lucky and that buck would come by.He ended up killing his first doe that morning so we headed out to a different spot around noon to try and get him a buck.We were a couple miles up the road on some property owned by the western pa conservancy.I was walking back,carring his pee-shooter .243 and he was following me carring his shooting stick.We ended up jumping a big buck and I shot it because there was no way to get him on it.When we walked up to it,I couldn't believe it was the same main frame 10point with the third main beam.That was over 2 miles from where I got a picture the three previous days.Around here,food sources change constantly and there's no way to predict or pattern a specific buck for very long.every year I see bachelor groups in the same fields and every year some of those same bucks are killed miles a way.


I just disagree with that a little , I have killed at least 4 to 5 big deer in the late season coming to a food source. I had a few that were coming to food within 15 to 20 minutes every day for 5 day before I killed them .


----------



## jlh42581

pope125 said:


> Good luck!!


Thanks, same to you as well. Ill keep you guys updated, ive got some new toys for this season and I want to try to do a few overnight hunts.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I agree with Doug - providing folks use some common sense and pay attention to conditions, there will be some good buck on the ground by this time next week. A few guys I know have bucks relatively patterned and while one or two start "leaving" the bachelor group, they usually aren't too far away this time of year.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I have yet to find anything better than a 115"ish 3.5 year old 8 that is relatively "patternable".:noidea:
> 
> Joe


Well I can't wait to see some of these good deer in Kill photos .


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> I just disagree with that a little , I have killed at least 4 to 5 big deer in the late season coming to a food source. I had a few that were coming to food within 15 to 20 minutes every day for 5 day before I killed them .


Well late season is very simiar to an early season where you are still seeing bucks on a summer pattern. They are back to focusing on food and go back to those same summer patterns looking for winter forage. I feel you see the same amount of deer in the fields in the summer and winter because they are back for any beans or corn left after harvest, easy browse on the edges or fruit trees that ripened late in the season and dropped.


----------



## pope125

Don't get me wrong if I had 130"s deer on camera and he was on a pattern I would be out there this weekend . Just not going out to just sit in a tree , and as far as does I have no desire to shoot a doe this time of year . Just me


----------



## dougell

I agree completely if you're talking about the late season,especially in an area with agriculture.It doesn't really work that way around here.We have some agriculture but it's mostly contiguous forests.The deer are in the fields right now but those areas will get hammered with pressure.A beech,cherry or acorn crop will quickly throw a monkey wrench into it if there is a mast crop.A good mast crop will spread the deer out and they don't have to travel to feed.they'll also travel quite a ways to find it if it's good.If It's spotty,they'll be there one week and gone the next.You really have to get out and find out what the mast crops are like.It can make or break your season and you may have to wear out some boots looking for it.If there's no mast,you really have to key in on preferred browse species and that changes over time.If you find some areas with decent regeneration,it's usually worthless after about 5 or 6 years because it's out of the deer's reach.A lot of people mistakenly believe the deer in those areas have all been killed but in reality,the habitat and carrying capacity just changed.The bucks will go where the does are and around here,that can be a long way from where they were during the summer.

There's agriculture right around my house but less than a mile away,there's hundreds of thousands of acres of state forest.Right now,it's nothing for me to take a drive up the road and see 30 deer out feeding in the morning or evening.I'll have anywhere from 12-20 deer in my fields and none of it is posted.We had a bad winter last year.I never saw a single deer anywhere near my house from mid Jan until it started to thaw in April.The snow was too deep to dig for mast and they were all holed up in clearcuts.Last year was the first year I took my son out during archery season.I had to pre-set double sets which I hate to do because you don't know where the deer will be in Oct.I saw lots of deer all summer and had piles of pictures.We have very little oak anymore because most of it was highgraded.Just before archery season there was a huge mast crop about 2 miles away and the deer just vanished.We never saw a single deer from a stand during October and you wouldn't even see any at night if you spot lighted.We changed gears around the end of oct,found the mast and finished up the season strong.There doesn't seem to be nearly the mast crop this year so those other areas should be much better.I can't wait for my kid to be able to use a climber.Then we won't have to be so handcuffed.


----------



## jlh42581

My area has so many apple trees theyre not even hitting acorns yet. Theyre just laying on the ground. If theres 10,000 apple trees dropping apples on the mountain that wouldnt surprise me one bit. The elk in benezette were eating acorns at the church sunday mid day.


----------



## yetihunter1

I have been seeing deer hitting wild grapes that grow near one of my set ups. Hoping they keep producing for a little bit longer.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Don't get me wrong if I had 130"s deer on camera and he was on a pattern I would be out there this weekend . Just not going out to just sit in a tree , and as far as does I have no desire to shoot a doe this time of year . Just me


This is how I am looking at it.

I do have a decent 10 patterned, so I have a chance if I go out Saturday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Well I can't wait to see some of these good deer in Kill photos .


I am sure we will see a few shared here...I always ask permission from my buds before I post as some prefer not to have their faces plastered across social media. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Don't get me wrong if I had 130"s deer on camera and he was on a pattern I would be out there this weekend . Just not going out to just sit in a tree , and as far as does I have no desire to shoot a doe this time of year . Just me


Yep...same way I feel. Any deer down this time of year demands a lot of attention. Stick a deer in 80 degree temps and you better have a place to keep cool or get it butchered right away.

Joe


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> I have been seeing deer hitting wild grapes that grow near one of my set ups. Hoping they keep producing for a little bit longer.


Don't even worry about the grapes.Deer love grape leaves.Look at the bottom couple feet of the vines.If there's many deer,I'm willing to bet that there's a distinct browse line.It's getting a little late but look close at the polk berry if you have any.They'll hammer those leaves also but they have to be green.Usually once archery season rolls around up here,they're starting to die off and then they're not as palatable.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Yep...same way I feel. Any deer down this time of year demands a lot of attention. Stick a deer in 80 degree temps and you better have a place to keep cool or get it butchered right away.
> 
> Joe


When I woke up yesterday morning it was 40 degrees.This morning is was 47.I have two spare refrigerators in my barn and garage.I can have a deer skinned and quartered within 30 minutes.I just throw the quarters in a fridge and cut them up over the next few days.I have no issue shooting a deer when it's warm.I just won't hunt real remote areas where it takes a long time to get one out.


----------



## nicko

You just have to be prepared and have a plan if you're going to hunt warm weather. Hell, that applies no matter what the conditions are when you hunt.


----------



## Billy H

Just got done shooting my broadheads. Right there with my field points. I guess I am as ready as I can get.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Got a real wide 9 with good mass on camera on the west side of Pittsburgh 11 of the last 16 days but i also have tickets to the Buckeyes game........GO BUCKS!!!!!


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Yep...same way I feel. Any deer down this time of year demands a lot of attention. Stick a deer in 80 degree temps and you better have a place to keep cool or get it butchered right away.
> 
> Joe



I have killed a bunch of deer with the bow and can say this, **** happens I don't care how long you been hunting or how good you shoot in the back yard . Slam dunks are none ! I shot one last November was not real sure on the shot did not have much blood it was cold backed out found the deer next morning 100 yds from where i shot her. Do that Saturday kiss any deer GOODBYE .


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Just got done shooting my broadheads. Right there with my field points. I guess I am as ready as I can get.


Which heads are you shooting Billy? I'm running with Grim Reaper Razortips this year.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I have killed a bunch of deer with the bow and can say this, **** happens I don't care how long you been hunting or how good you shoot in the back yard . Slam dunks are none ! I shot one last November was not real sure on the shot did not have much blood it was cold backed out found the deer next morning 100 yds from where i shot her. Do that Saturday kiss any deer GOODBYE .


I hear what you're saying Bob but there are a lot of what-ifs no matter what time of the season. Guys who have coyotes to worry about would never hunt evenings. Guys who have to work the next day would never hunt an evening because they can't come back the next morning if need be. Guys who live in California or Florida or areas of Texas would never hunt because of the heat and worrying about spoilage. I could go on and on. 

Any hunt can go bad for any number of reasons. You just have to have faith in your preparation and shooting skills and hope for a clean kill and short recovery.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Which heads are you shooting Billy? I'm running with Grim Reaper Razortips this year.


Went with the black hornets this year. I bumped up from 100 GR to 125 this year, and switched from GT hunters to ACC shafts. Putting my total arrow weight right at 400 GR.


----------



## PaBone

I got permission from a guy I work with to hunt his grandfathers property in Allegheny County, around a hundred acres. He said it's thick and gets lots of trespassers in gun season. Plan on scouting it this week and maybe hunt it a few times before Ohio opener.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I hear what you're saying Bob but there are a lot of what-ifs no matter what time of the season. Guys who have coyotes to worry about would never hunt evenings. Guys who have to work the next day would never hunt an evening because they can't come back the next morning if need be. Guys who live in California or Florida or areas of Texas would never hunt because of the heat and worrying about spoilage. I could go on and on.
> 
> Any hunt can go bad for any number of reasons. You just have to have faith in your preparation and shooting skills and hope for a clean kill and short recovery.



I agree, but you can practice all you want its a differant ball game when you get and animal in front of you . Thats why I sorta changed the way I practice , I try to get the heart rate going then shot . Ive shot 3D with guys and they are awesome shots but you put and animal in front of them and they can't hit the broadside of a barn .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I agree, but you can practice all you want its a differant ball game when you get and animal in front of you . Thats why I sorta changed the way I practice , I try to get the heart rate going then shot . Ive shot 3D with guys and they are awesome shots but you put and animal in front of them and they can't hit the broadside of a barn .


I agree...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Weather is looking good for Saturday morning. Day break should be high 50s to low 60s, clear and sunny with a 5-10mph south wind which is a perfect wind for one of my fixed stands.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Weather is looking good for Saturday morning. Day break should be high 50s to low 60s, clear and sunny with a 5-10mph south wind which is a perfect wind for one of my fixed stands.


Nice and good luck. I think I am chalking Sat up to patrolling our property, moving two stands and cutting our orchard. I just don't have the deer movement going on right now. I'll likely be out early looking for headlamps, probably bring the bow along for "good measure" but I am not expecting too much...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Weather is looking good for Saturday morning. Day break should be high 50s to low 60s, clear and sunny with a 5-10mph south wind which is a perfect wind for one of my fixed stands.


Nice and good luck. I think I am chalking Sat up to patrolling our property, moving two stands and cutting our orchard. I just don't have the deer movement going on right now. I'll likely be out early looking for headlamps, probably bring the bow along for "good measure" but I am not expecting too much...

Joe


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> I agree, but you can practice all you want its a differant ball game when you get and animal in front of you . Thats why I sorta changed the way I practice , I try to get the heart rate going then shot . Ive shot 3D with guys and they are awesome shots but you put and animal in front of them and they can't hit the broadside of a barn .


That is true BUT YOU GET GOOD AT SHOOTING DEER BY SHOOTING LOTS OF THEM.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Nice and good luck. I think I am chalking Sat up to patrolling our property, moving two stands and cutting our orchard. I just don't have the deer movement going on right now. I'll likely be out early looking for headlamps, probably bring the bow along for "good measure" but I am not expecting too much...
> 
> Joe


Joe , Its only one day its no big deal !!


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> That is true BUT YOU GET GOOD AT SHOOTING DEER BY SHOOTING LOTS OF THEM.



Are you saying I need to shoot more deer ?


----------



## dougell

I'm not saying you need to do anything.I also know enough hunters who are good 3-d shots but they can't kill a deer to save their life.In every case they just don't have enough experience shooting deer.As you know,contolling your nerves,learning when to draw,when to shoot etc. is learned behavior that gets better with experience.I'm not now and I never have questioned anyone's skill level.I have two real good friends that are both as die hard as they come.They shoot 3-d year round and spend every free second they have in a tree.Both of them miss and wound more deer than anyone I know.Thing is,neither one of them has really killed many deer with bow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe , Its only one day its no big deal !!


Yep, I am right there with you. I am not stressed or even depressed about dedicating the day to some work. In fact, in some ways looking forward to be there on a hunting day without the insatiable drive to hunt, as I nab a few guys sneaking on and get them out of their day one....

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Yep, I am right there with you. I am not stressed or even depressed about dedicating the day to some work. In fact, in some ways looking forward to be there on a hunting day without the insatiable drive to hunt, as I nab a few guys sneaking on and get them out of their day one....
> 
> Joe


Think you are gonna have that many trying to sneak on?


----------



## Pa archer68

Holy crap I didn't realize that you can shoot buck or doe starting saturday in 2b. **** just got real!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Think you are gonna have that many trying to sneak on?


Hard to say - been out almost everyday for the last 7, yesterday I found a stand that wasn't there Monday. I am guessing someone will be creapin' on Saturday, believe me I wish it wasn't the case....

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Hard to say - been out almost everyday for the last 7, yesterday I found a stand that wasn't there Monday. I am guessing someone will be creapin' on Saturday, believe me I wish it wasn't the case....
> 
> Joe


Be careful, lots of nuts out there.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Hard to say - been out almost everyday for the last 7, yesterday I found a stand that wasn't there Monday. I am guessing someone will be creapin' on Saturday, believe me I wish it wasn't the case....
> 
> Joe


Well you know if you need a hand you can give me a call. Im not going out till the evening. With the south wind i don't have any good early morning spots, plus i have a knack for bumping deer in the am in the early season, so i will be taking it easy opening morning


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe - Sorry to hear that you have evidence already of a problem. Hope you can nip it early so you can enjoy the rest of the season in peace. I will be up at Penn State tailgating on Saturday (but you can be assured will be checking this thread religiously throughout the day!).


----------



## blackngold51

Man, I am not excited at all about Saturday with these temps. Feels like hunting season should be delayed a week or two. My wife is due with our 3rd at the end of October though so I have to get out while I can. I remember before I had kids, I swore that I would never have one born during hunting season. Funny how you really cant control that as this will be my third born during deer season.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Yep, I am right there with you. I am not stressed or even depressed about dedicating the day to some work. In fact, in some ways looking forward to be there on a hunting day without the insatiable drive to hunt, as I nab a few guys sneaking on and get them out of their day one....
> 
> Joe


Joe, I have to say after 40+ year of deer hunting I have gotten a lot smarter as a hunter the time that I spend in the tree is quality time . At my age I don't have the time to just sit in a tree and just hope something comes by . I run over 30 cameras on my farms , and the only camera I have over a feeder is at my house I don't even hunt over it . Every stand I have I have a camera over it somewhere within shooting distance of the stand . Every time I go to hunt and sit in a tree I feel I got a great chance to kill a deer , or I would not be sitting there . In the last 10 to 12 years my hunting has changed years ago I would sit in a tree and hope something came by now I run so my cameras I let the cameras do the work for me rather than waist my time in a tree and hoping . Guess what I saying one day means nothing to me actually I'm not getting in a tree till mid-October . The work I do from February thru September pays off during the season .


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Hard to say - been out almost everyday for the last 7, yesterday I found a stand that wasn't there Monday. I am guessing someone will be creapin' on Saturday, believe me I wish it wasn't the case....
> 
> Joe


Hope you sneak in there and catch him in the tree .


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Be careful, lots of nuts out there.



Your not kidding Bill , what people will do for a deer is crazy .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Hope you sneak in there and catch him in the tree .


A new fence went up yesterday and was finished about an hour ago. Three strand barbed wire, it is marked with a hanging posted sign. Should be no excuses...thought of taking the stand down altogether, but after speaking with the neighbor decided against it. Believe me, I wish this kind of crap was not a part of my hunting regiment, but seems part for the course in the areas I frequent down here....

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> A new fence went up yesterday and was finished about an hour ago. Three strand barbed wire, it is marked with a hanging posted sign. Should be no excuses...thought of taking the stand down altogether, but after speaking with the neighbor decided against it. Believe me, I wish this kind of crap was not a part of my hunting regiment, but seems part for the course in the areas I frequent down here....
> 
> Joe


Trust me it happens everywhere in Pa , I deal with it myself .


----------



## nicko

Joe, a POSTED sign slapped right onto the tree that has the stand in it along with a note that the stand needs to be removed ASAP should get the point home.......at least temporarily.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Joe, a POSTED sign slapped right onto the tree that has the stand in it along with a note that the stand needs to be removed ASAP should get the point home.......at least temporarily.


To the serial trespasser, a POSTED sign just means he'll have a little less competition…...


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> To the serial trespasser, a POSTED sign just means he'll have a little less competition…...


SO TRUE ! It almost took me 5 years on a new farm I got back in the 80's to get the tresspasing under control. Posted signs , threatening them , tell them your calling the cops to there face , they don't care . THERE SCUM !!!


----------



## Mathias

Pope just look at the world around us, they're everywhere....so sad


----------



## PaBone

pope125 said:


> Joe, I have to say after 40+ year of deer hunting I have gotten a lot smarter as a hunter the time that I spend in the tree is quality time . At my age I don't have the time to just sit in a tree and just hope something comes by . I run over 30 cameras on my farms , and the only camera I have over a feeder is at my house I don't even hunt over it . Every stand I have I have a camera over it somewhere within shooting distance of the stand . Every time I go to hunt and sit in a tree I feel I got a great chance to kill a deer , or I would not be sitting there . In the last 10 to 12 years my hunting has changed years ago I would sit in a tree and hope something came by now I run so my cameras I let the cameras do the work for me rather than waist my time in a tree and hoping . Guess what I saying one day means nothing to me actually I'm not getting in a tree till mid-October . The work I do from February thru September pays off during the season .


I still prefer to spend time in the woods hunting or scouting in early season. Rarely do I ever have a camera in the woods I am hunting. One of my favorite things to do in the fall is walk woods looking for big buck sign.


----------



## KMiha

Saturday I'll be moving and definitely won't get the chance to go out anywhere. Earliest I'd probably be able to get out is Tuesday but that may not happen either. 

Good luck to everyone going out Saturday.


----------



## pope125

PaBone said:


> I still prefer to spend time in the woods hunting or scouting in early season. Rarely do I ever have a camera in the woods I am hunting. One of my favorite things to do in the fall is walk woods looking for big buck sign.



Guess we have different ways of doing things. I spend less time in the woods as possible I let the cameras do my work. MRI !


----------



## TauntoHawk

I really only have one 5C spot, thats private anyways I have a few public places ive climbed trees before and had sucess but I spoke with my dad about the farm in Ontelluanee and i'm pretty sure there will be 4 or 5 guys out in just a 20 acre piece of woods because of the switch to allowing bucks. I know I won't be going there, thats not my cup of tea. Probably take the morning to doing things with the family and try and get out in the afternoon but that will be down to MD where I know noone will be on that property.


----------



## pope125

Im real curious to see if any studs hit the dirt tomorrow , meaning 150+ .


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Im real curious to see if any studs hit the dirt tomorrow , meaning 150+ .


I hope none hit the dirt tomorrow.....poaching is bad :wink:.....but on saturday I look forward to seeing some bruisers drop!


----------



## PaBone

pope125 said:


> Guess we have different ways of doing things. I spend less time in the woods as possible I let the cameras do my work. MRI !


I guess it would be nice to run that many cameras and stands, but all my hunting land is public or by permission and lots of other people have permission also. I think half my stuff would get stolen and it would be to expensive for me.


----------



## pope125

PaBone said:


> I guess it would be nice to run that many cameras and stands, but all my hunting land is public or by permission and lots of other people have permission also. I think half my stuff would get stolen and it would be to expensive for me.


Trust me even haveing private property I've had at least 4 cameras and about 10 or so tree stands . Just once I would love to catch them .


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> A new fence went up yesterday and was finished about an hour ago. Three strand barbed wire, it is marked with a hanging posted sign. Should be no excuses...thought of taking the stand down altogether, but after speaking with the neighbor decided against it. Believe me, I wish this kind of crap was not a part of my hunting regiment, but seems part for the course in the areas I frequent down here....
> 
> Joe


How many acres is the property and how far into is the stand?Private land is just that private.I get it.I don't post my land where I live.People pass through and go on it but to date,I've yet to run anyone off.I'm also a partial property owner on another huge piece of private property.We hand 200 permits out to people every year and dmap the heck out of it to kill as many doe as possible.I only hunt it a little bit in archery season to kill a couple does early.That area gets more pressure than most of the public land so I'm really not nuts about hunting it.When I am back there,I almost always run into someone who has no business being back there.The way I look at it,the deer need thinned and as long as their actually out of their trucks hunting,I could care less.I don't want to spend what little free time I have running people off.I know guys who are obsessed with keeping people out.They spend a good part of their season patrolling this property and it ruins it for them.I just don't worry about.If I found someone in my stand,road hunting or just acting like an idiot,it would get unpleasant fast.To me,it's just easier not worrying about it and just focusing on hunting.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> How many acres is the property and how far into is the stand?Private land is just that private.I get it.I don't post my land where I live.People pass through and go on it but to date,I've yet to run anyone off.I'm also a partial property owner on another huge piece of private property.We hand 200 permits out to people every year and dmap the heck out of it to kill as many doe as possible.I only hunt it a little bit in archery season to kill a couple does early.That area gets more pressure than most of the public land so I'm really not nuts about hunting it.When I am back there,I almost always run into someone who has no business being back there.The way I look at it,the deer need thinned and as long as their actually out of their trucks hunting,I could care less.I don't want to spend what little free time I have running people off.I know guys who are obsessed with keeping people out.They spend a good part of their season patrolling this property and it ruins it for them.I just don't worry about.If I found someone in my stand,road hunting or just acting like an idiot,it would get unpleasant fast.To me,it's just easier not worrying about it and just focusing on hunting.


If I reading your post wright are you saying its ok to trespass ?


----------



## jacobh

Dougell u need deer thinned out post the address I bet many on AT would run right over to thin out the herd for u


----------



## nicko

One more day. THWACK!!!!!!


----------



## TRex18

nicko said:


> One more day. THWACK!!!!!!



YES SIR!!!!!!!^^^^ 


Can you shoot a buck tomorrow? in 2B or anywhere else?


----------



## nicko

If I owned the property, paid for with my money, paying taxes every year, I too would run every trespasser off of it. I'm sure it would not be fun and it probably would put a damper on my enjoyment but there's no way I would tolerate somebody deciding for themselves that it's OK to trespass.


----------



## Billy H

I hope tomorrow morning is like this. After a summer of 7 day work weeks and no time off I need some relaxing stand time.


----------



## yetihunter1

i hate south winds....makes stand decisions so difficult!


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> If I reading your post wright are you saying its ok to trespass ?


Absolutely not.I just wouldn't takes days off from hunting to patrol.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Dougell u need deer thinned out post the address I bet many on AT would run right over to thin out the herd for u


When this property was first opened up,I did post it on here and on several other message boards.It took three of us 4 years worth of studies and seminars with nationally renowned experts to get it opened.When we first opened it up,the three of us made sure it was open to anyone,not just residents.All you have to do is have a bowhunter-ed certification,pass a proficiency test with bh's and get a property owner to sign a permission slip.I'll sign a permission slip for anyone who wants to hunt and show you all around.There's a campground on the property and several cabins for rent.It's too late for this year as applications have to be in by july 31st.If you want to hunt,get a hold of me.I'd be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> I hope tomorrow morning is like this. After a summer of 7 day work weeks and no time off I need some relaxing stand time.


Nothing like sitting in a tree after a long hot summer and working hard .


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> If I owned the property, paid for with my money, paying taxes every year, I too would run every trespasser off of it. I'm sure it would not be fun and it probably would put a damper on my enjoyment but there's no way I would tolerate somebody deciding for themselves that it's OK to trespass.


There's absolutely nothing wrong with that.Me personally,I don't get all worked up about it.I live on a private road that I own and maintain.There isn't a day,9 months out of the year that people don't come up it on ATV's or cross the edge of my fields.None of them have ever asked so I guess it's kind of ignorant.They all pretty much go slow and waive when they go by.Honestly,it brings a smile to my face when I see kids or a family doing stuff outside rather than turning into x-bob kids.To date,I've never had a problem with anyone but they have no reason to retaliate.Last year I had a neighbor post the border of my property.The guy only owns a field and we never go on his property or shoot into it.In fact,several times I had to stop my son from shooting deer that were right on the border.They do hunt that field and when I see them parked,we never hunt near them.Actually we only hunt close to their property a couple mornings each year.It ticked me off because they do hunt the woods on the other side and I never posted it or kicked a single person off.The next morning,I lined their entire field with posters just to send a message,even though I never intended on kicking anyone off.On the first day of the early muzz season my son and I caught the one guy and his young daughter way over the line as they were hunting squirrels.He was clearly nervous when I approached him but I never said a word about him trespassing.I told him where we just saw a pile of squirrels and wished him luck.At first I was gonna confront him about their posters but didn't want to have a confrontation in front of his daughter.The next week, during the youth hunt my son shoots a doe in the liver with a rifle and it ran about 150 yards and died in a ditch in the middle of their field.I told my kid we'd have to get permission to even go after it.I went and talked with one of them and they couldn't have been nicer about.After we got her out,I made my son go back up to the house and thanks them.The next day I went out and pulled all of the posters.I have no desire to keep people from having fun but it has to go both ways.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> When this property was first opened up,I did post it on here and on several other message boards.It took three of us 4 years worth of studies and seminars with nationally renowned experts to get it opened.When we first opened it up,the three of us made sure it was open to anyone,not just residents.All you have to do is have a bowhunter-ed certification,pass a proficiency test with bh's and get a property owner to sign a permission slip.I'll sign a permission slip for anyone who wants to hunt and show you all around.There's a campground on the property and several cabins for rent.It's too late for this year as applications have to be in by july 31st.If you want to hunt,get a hold of me.I'd be more than happy to help you out.


Doug , I can see you a very good hearted man can also see your view on things . But on the other hand , thru the years I have spent so much time trying to keep people off my farms having stands stolen ,cameras stolen . Trespassers just leave a real bad taste in my mouth .


----------



## dougell

Well,it also has to be taken into consideration that this is a very rural area with hundreds of thousands of acres of public land.People aren't crowded onto small properties like they are in areas closer to urban settings.When I was a kid growing up in the early 80's,you could hunt just about anywhere you wanted.If you did stop an ask,most people would think you were crazy.I guess I just miss those days and have a hard time understanding why hunters are so competitive with each other these days.We had several huge timber companies that always kept their land opened to the public.The one company sold several pieces of land to an investment corp that raped and high graded the timber and then leased it all off.A handful of guys would lease these pieces and keep everyone off for any reason.I joined the biggest lease because I didn't want to get shut out from a few places.Right off the bat I suggested contacting all the surrounding land owners who never posted their property and allow them access.My suggestion as denied and hundreds of acres of private land,never posted were the posted.Most of that leased property has been purchased by conservancy companies and open to the public again.Unfortuantely most the private land that was posted as a result of the leases is still posted.People were generous before but now they're just bitter.I see hunting dying and land access is a big reason.I just refuse to be a part of that.That would change is I started to have issue with thieves.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I got a little excited this morning


----------



## jacobh

That's quite the trail u got going there!!!


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I got a little excited this morning


Good Luck !!


----------



## nicko

I will be up preparing to hunt in 12 hours.


----------



## pope125

Pulled my cards at the house , not a buck over 60" . After running cameras for the last 6 months , and on 5 farms I DON'T HAVE A PICTURE OF NOT ONE SHOOTER . NOT ONE!! Very frusterated.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct

Can't wait. Will be in the stand at 5:30 am tomorrow. 

Pumped up


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Pulled my cards at the house , not a buck over 60" .


If a 70" comes in smoke his ass Bob that would be the big dog!!


----------



## EXsystem

So hard going out tomorrow with no doe tag in hand. I still can't believe 5D & 5C permits are sold out so early!


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> If a 70" comes in smoke his ass Bob that would be the big dog!!


Darren , going to hold out for a 110'


----------



## pope125

Cutting grass then going to breakfast in the morning with the girlfriend . Good luck to everyone going out tomorrow , be safe and where your safety harness .


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> Pulled my cards at the house , not a buck over 60" . After running cameras for the last 6 months , and on 5 farms I DON'T HAVE A PICTURE OF NOT ONE SHOOTER . NOT ONE!! Very frusterated.


I'm sure they're around pope. At least during the rut you never know what might come walking by.


----------



## Squirrel

nicko said:


> I will be up preparing to hunt in 12 hours.


I am pulling out of my house at 3:30am. There are going to be 3 of us hunting tomorrow, in a good spot, with a lot of sign, heavy trails, etc. I hope at least one of us gets a shot tomorrow. The farmer wants some does taken but there are some decent bucks in this area, so you never know we might get lucky.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I just stopped in the local Walmart and there is a line about 10 deep of guys buying your hunting licenses, what a joke!


----------



## nicko

I will be sitting in a treestand in 11 hours. Wheeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy H

I'll be checking in tomorrow once i get in my stand. Good luck to those that go out. Hope to see few good ones on the ground.


----------



## PaBone

pope125 said:


> Pulled my cards at the house , not a buck over 60" . After running cameras for the last 6 months , and on 5 farms I DON'T HAVE A PICTURE OF NOT ONE SHOOTER . NOT ONE!! Very frusterated.


I feel your pain, I only have two camera's but spend a lot of time scouting. I have three located that are around 125 inches. Its still early and the good times are coming.


----------



## Charman03

This should be statewide


----------



## primal-bow

what country are open up early achery season? I live in 1a & 2d 

I heard about sings at dick's saying early archery open tomorrow but never heard about until today?


----------



## JFoutdoors

Cant wait to be back up in the tree tomorrow. Hoping a big ole doe comes walking by.


----------



## treestandnappin

Just took my first trip to the PA Bowhunters Festival. Took a few shots at the running deer and flying ducks. Didn't do too well. Ha. Gonna try and get in the tourney tomorrow. Good luck to those getting after the real think


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I just stopped in the local Walmart and there is a line about 10 deep of guys buying your hunting licenses, what a joke!


I just went to French Creek Outfitters to pick up some base layers I ordered , went back to the archery department if you can believe it there are guys in there getting there bows worked on . Know thats a joke !!!


----------



## johnv2675

I just got from checking my stand. All is well and it will be ready tomorrow morning. Good luck, I hope I bring hope some meat. I've only seen small buck so far but I hope I'll see a shooter tomorrow morning, regardless though, I have a doe tag. What are some of your goals when it comes to buck size?

Good luck,

John


----------



## spac16

Good luck to all and a safe season.


----------



## BucksBeware

Good luck guys! Finally here


----------



## Billy H

Settled in my stand. Nice morning. Scumbags stole my camera and piled sticks in front of my ladder. Leaves me wondering how my other stands and cams on this farm are.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Settled in my stand. Nice morning. Scumbags stole my camera and piled sticks in front of my ladder. Leaves me wondering how my other stands and cams on this farm are.


Bill, Good luck!! Never really understand why someone needs so steal other people stuff . Not a good way to start the morning .


----------



## JFoutdoors

Feels good to be back in a tree. Good luck to everyone out there right now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck everyone!

All settled in myself. Nothing quite like being serenaded by crickets and frogs with the running creek and fall acorns help keep the beat all while being perched 20' up a tree. Glad I chose to come out this morning as I needed this reminder about what it's all about.


Joe


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Bill, Good luck!! Never really understand why someone needs so steal other people stuff . Not a good way to start the morning .


Not going to let it ruin my day.


----------



## pope125

On my way to and from Wawa this morning , I saw some deer out moving around . Most deer I've seen in the last few months .


----------



## Mathias

Good luck guys!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Basket 6 at 40 yards...

Joe


----------



## KMiha

Good luck everyone. Can't wait to get out sometime next week.


----------



## nicko

A pretty lively start for me. Settled in my stand at 5:45 and see movement on the tree 10 feet from me at eye level. Two raccoons going up the tree and they're still there right now looking at me.

About 6:00, a single deer filtered in and fed on acorns directly beneath me for 25 minutes. At one point it was standing at the base of my tree. Not sure what it was and couldn't even make out its silhouette in the dark until 6:20.


----------



## vortex 10

Good luck and be safe to everyone out today.


----------



## tyepsu

Feels good to be back in a tree. I am out in 2B this morning. Got in and settled around 6. Around 640 (shooting light) 2 other hunters walk in behind me. I'm aware others have permission to hunt here, but just wish they didn't walk in at first light. About 20 minutes ago a fawn and doe came through. Decided not to get a 2B doe tag this year. Buck only for me. Now I have a few hen turkeys yelping their heads off out in front of me.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck be safe guys


----------



## JFoutdoors

Had a small 6 point come through at 7 and doe 10 mins ago. So far I'm satisfied, much better than last years opening day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

2 buck...6pt and spike, one doe with two spotted fawns. Best of all no trrsspaasers so far. 

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Love the reports while here at work! Have fun all!


----------



## jasonk0519

it sounded like I was surrounded by 20 deer in the dark this morning. It was probably the mother and fawn I saw right after first light. 3 more does came through, nothing close enough


----------



## nicko

Acorns are dropping left and right. Some of them sound like golf balls bouncing off limbs and hitting the ground.
Z


----------



## Billy H

Saw nothing much this morning. Couldn't help but think the thieves hit my other set up. Curiosity got the best of me so I walked to my other set at 8:30 and cam and stand are intact. Checked my card and a small buck walked under the stand this morning at 7:30. Home now, done for the day.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Not a buck, but freezer will look better


----------



## Billy H

Congrats and heck of a shot


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Thanks. Shooting lanes definitely helped with all these leaves.


----------



## jasonk0519

avidarcher88pa said:


> Not a buck, but freezer will look better
> View attachment 2900562


You can't do much better than that. Nice job!


----------



## nicko

Congrats avid! The first AT Pennsylvania thread kill for the season.

I was out of the woods by 10am. After my the sun came up, the only thing I saw were squirrels and acorns bouncing off the ground. But it was a beautiful and comfortable opening day. Good to see in the forecast that high temps will be lower by about 10 degrees.


----------



## nicko

There's nothing like suburban hunting. Now while the property I hunt is not really suburban with swingsets and cars in driveways, it is close enough that I was able to hear the local high school homecoming ceremony this morning and hearing their PA announcer say that Emily Cooper won homecoming queen. Turn your volume up for this video clip.


----------



## KMiha

What high school Nicko? Owen J?


----------



## nicko

KMiha said:


> What high school Nicko? Owen J?


Antietam. It's up in Berks County.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

nicko said:


> Acorns are dropping left and right. Some of them sound like golf balls bouncing off limbs and hitting the ground.
> Z


Walnuts are like little bombs!


----------



## dspell20

Saw a nice 8 pt this morning. Decided to pass him up. I watched him bed and am taking out my daughter tonight hoping to get a crack at him.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dspell20 said:


> Saw a nice 8 pt this morning. Decided to pass him up. I watched him bed and am taking out my daughter tonight hoping to get a crack at him.


That would make an awesome story....good luck!

Joe


----------



## PArcher

I got a doe and a buddy took a nice 8 pt. All happened before 7 am this morning. Good start


----------



## nicko

PArcher said:


> I got a doe and a buddy took a nice 8 pt. All happened before 7 am this morning. Good start


Congrats to you and your buddy. Any pics you can share of the 8?


----------



## yetihunter1

I'm sweating my butt off but just got 1st blood....on a ground hog....farmer asked me to to shoot any I see so I figured it was early enough that I wouldn't bump deer.


----------



## KMiha

Congrats to all those having early success.


----------



## yetihunter1

I'm seriously sitting on a P&Y groundhog farm haha...they are everywhere....but no deer yet.


----------



## jacobh

Had a mom and 2 fawns come by at 530. Hang tight guys they're starting to move. Good luck


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> I'm seriously sitting on a P&Y groundhog farm haha...they are everywhere....but no deer yet.


Thats a riot. Make sure to post a score.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Anyone got pictures from tonight?


----------



## fiveohrsp

saw a good buck at 530 tonight, too far and too thick. best first day ive ever had! North central bucks co.


----------



## yetihunter1

Had three come into the field from behind me...had heard them in the brush back there but they must of smelled me... two ran out 50 yds into the field and the third ran to 20 and the walked out to her friends while never presenting a shot. Cool to watch though was a spike and two tiny does. A big doe came in after legal shooting and that was it.


----------



## EXsystem

I had the oportunity to go tuna fishing today but I chose to go hunting. I seen a few 1 1/2 -2 1/2 year bucks but nothing I wanted to pull the bow back on. Had this late drop fawn come by which was pretty cool. It was so tiny!


----------



## jacobh

Awesome animals for sure no bucks for me tonight but got a nice 8 pt on cam 3 days ago.... Go figure


----------



## jacobh

Sorry it's sideways but nice to see him around


----------



## pope125

Well I get on here this morning and I'm looking for pictures of all the great deer that were going to get shot yesterday , and nothing . Lol !!!


----------



## dspell20

Me and my hunting buddy. Saw a couple of doe and three squirrels that we named Frank, Fred, and Ed! It's gonna be a great season


----------



## Billy H

This is the little guy that was under a stand I "wasn't" in Yesterday. Not that I would have shot him but it would have been more exciting than how my morning went. Time stamp is about an hour off. Have a ton of vacation time in the bank including a few days that I need to use before the end of Sept. so Ill be out again tomorrow at a different location more suitable for a west wind.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Well I get on here this morning and I'm looking for pictures of all the great deer that were going to get shot yesterday , and nothing . Lol !!!


It's not all about shooting big bucks for some guys. Even though I only saw one deer in the dim early morning light, I had a great day.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Thought id share,my buddy that hunts Illinois with me knocked this down Friday


----------



## nicko

Holy googly moogly!!! :mg::mg:


----------



## avidarcher88pa

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thought id share,my buddy that hunts Illinois with me knocked this down Friday


Wow! Speechless


----------



## 12-Ringer

Heard a nice 10 got shot in Ridley last night. Waiting for some reliable confirmation and hopefully a pic or two.

Didn't have any treaspassrs in the am, a little under the weather so I didn't drag myself out for the afternoon. However one of the neighbors was kind enough to make a few rounds and didn't notice anything out of the ordinary.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not to start the great Sunday hunting debate all over again, but wouldn't it be a nice morning to be in the tree stand?

Joe


----------



## tyepsu

Today is a perfect example of why I despise the No Sunday Hunting in PA. The weather sucked yesterday. I hunted in the morning, saw a few doe (including 1 I could have shot), but chose not to get a 2B doe tag this year. In the afternoon it was mid 80's and down poured for a good solid 2 hours. This cold front that came in over night would have made for an ideal morning to hunt. PA needs to get with the times. Fortunately, starting next weekend I can hunt OH on Sundays and will every Sunday until I punch my tag or season is out.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

tyepsu said:


> Today is a perfect example of why I despise the No Sunday Hunting in PA. The weather sucked yesterday. I hunted in the morning, saw a few doe (including 1 I could have shot), but chose not to get a 2B doe tag this year. In the afternoon it was mid 80's and down poured for a good solid 2 hours. This cold front that came in over night would have made for an ideal morning to hunt. PA needs to get with the times. Fortunately, starting next weekend I can hunt OH on Sundays and will every Sunday until I punch my tag or season is out.


Completely agree Tye it would make the trips to camp a lot more worth it to have 2 days to hunt instead of one


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thought id share,my buddy that hunts Illinois with me knocked this down Friday


Darren, Thats a monster !! Tell him congrats !! He kill it in the Yukon or Alaska ?


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> It's not all about shooting big bucks for some guys. Even though I only saw one deer in the dim early morning light, I had a great day.



Nick. I was not the one predicting that some big deer were going to hit the dirt .Maybe if you read some of the early post you would see what I'm referring to .I know its all about seeing the birds , watching the squirrels watching the sunrise, hearing the acorns drop , excited just thinking about it . FYI , I'm about killing the most mature deer out there the score comes with age . So its a bad thing I like shooting mature deer? Maybe I'll go out this week and kill a 100" , that make you happy ? Glad you had a great day !!!


----------



## fatsbucknut

pope125 said:


> Maybe I'll go out this week and kill a 100"



Well that would be 40" bigger than anything your trusty camera's have caught this year. If you're as serious as you spout off about all the time, how don't you have any mature bucks located?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Nick. I was not the one predicting that some big deer were going to hit the dirt .Maybe if you read some of the early post you would see what I'm referring to .I know its all about seeing the birds , watching the squirrels watching the sunrise, hearing the acorns drop , excited just thinking about it . FYI , I'm about killing the most mature deer out there the score comes with age . So its a bad thing I like shooting mature deer? Maybe I'll go out this week and kill a 100" , that make you happy ? Glad you had a great day !!!


 I was 1 of those guys predicting some good but will be hitting the ground this week, and I stand by that prediction; just because those of us who visit archery talk freely haven't posted any pictures doesn't mean I didn't happen. 

Like I posted earlier I did hear about a nice 10 point getting killed last night I Ridley Creek State park. I took a quick drive over to the processor (less than 5-miles from my house) to see if they brought into our local processor and it was not there.

He did have two 8's probably both in the 110 inch range, a small 6 point and a spike that a 12 year old kid shot; the does were stacked up too. 

He too did hear about the 10 from Ridley Creek State Park, apparently it was a big deal because it died right along 252 and there was a group of huntera trying to load it in the bed of a truck that were being hassled by a bunch of non-huntets. 

Hopefully a picture will surface sooner than later I'm anxious to see they are calling "a good 10-point" looks like.

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Darren, Thats a monster !! Tell him congrats !! He kill it in the Yukon or Alaska ?


He is in Alaska Bob,northwest of Anchorage.he has a grizzly tag too so i think he will be in the bush a few more days


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick. I was not the one predicting that some big deer were going to hit the dirt .Maybe if you read some of the early post you would see what I'm referring to .I know its all about seeing the birds , watching the squirrels watching the sunrise, hearing the acorns drop , excited just thinking about it . FYI , I'm about killing the most mature deer out there the score comes with age . So its a bad thing I like shooting mature deer? Maybe I'll go out this week and kill a 100" , that make you happy ? Glad you had a great day !!!


Bob, not sure what you're getting worked up about. I never said it's a bad thing if you like shooting mature deer. If that's what you enjoy, have at it. If you want to shoot a 100" buck, go right ahead. I don't care what do or don't want to shoot. 

Why does it bug you so much that some of us like to hunt early in the season?


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> I was 1 of those guys predicting some good but will be hitting the ground this week, and I stand by that prediction; just because those of us who visit archery talk freely haven't posted any pictures doesn't mean I didn't happen.
> 
> Like I posted earlier I did hear about a nice 10 point getting killed last night I Ridley Creek State park. I took a quick drive over to the processor (less than 5-miles from my house) to see if they brought into our local processor and it was not there.
> 
> He did have two 8's probably both in the 110 inch range, a small 6 point and a spike that a 12 year old kid shot; the does were stacked up too.
> 
> He too did hear about the 10 from Ridley Creek State Park, apparently it was a big deal because it died right along 252 and there was a group of huntera trying to load it in the bed of a truck that were being hassled by a bunch of non-huntets.
> 
> Hopefully a picture will surface sooner than later I'm anxious to see they are calling "a good 10-point" looks like.
> 
> Joe


What processor were you at last night?i was at Dinennos last night and there was a really nice 8, lots of mass on it. I was dropping off a Doe, there were plenty of deer in there


----------



## nicko

My neighbor was telling me a 13 point got dropped yesterday in Douglasville. He showed me pictures on his cell phone but they weren't that great. I'll see if I can get some other pictures from him.


----------



## pope125

fatsbucknut said:


> Well that would be 40" bigger than anything your trusty camera's have caught this year. If you're as serious as you spout off about all the time, how don't you have any mature bucks located?


Dude you don't have a clue what the hell you talking about . I don't have to prove anything to you or anybody , I know what I have accomplished ! I'LL LEAVE THE 100' DEER FOR YOU TO KILL .


----------



## 12-Ringer

jasonk0519 said:


> What processor were you at last night?i was at Dinennos last night and there was a really nice 8, lots of mass on it. I was dropping off a Doe, there were plenty of deer in there



Bill's place...Stuff-it

What is Dinennos charging these days?

Joe


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Bob, not sure what you're getting worked up about. I never said it's a bad thing if you like shooting mature deer. If that's what you enjoy, have at it. If you want to shoot a 100" buck, go right ahead. I don't care what do or don't want to shoot.
> 
> Why does it bug you so much that some of us like to hunt early in the season?


Nick, Honestly It does not bother me . Lol, guess you never new I killed a giant on labor day back in 2012 in 80 degree temps so yes you can kill big deer early in the season . I just voice my opinion , the way I hunt and the way I do things have worked for me . For close to 13 years I did nothing but eat and sleep whitetail's .


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> Bill's place...Stuff-it
> 
> What is Dinennos charging these days?
> 
> Joe


75 for an average size deer.


----------



## PaBone

I have been spending a lot of time the last few weeks walking woods and scouting. This is our fourth year since EHD really lowered deer numbers in this area and deer numbers really look good this year. Seeing lots of deer sign and some good buck rubs already. Looking forward to the statewide opener, because the deer are hitting the acorns hard and a lot are on the ground.


----------



## nicko

No work tomorrow so I'll be out for an early morning hunt.


----------



## tyepsu

My best spots are in 2A, but still nice to get out in this early season in 2B. Looks like a cool day tomorrow, so have my camo, stand, bow, etc. in the truck and plan on heading straight to hunt when I finish work tomorrow.


----------



## BuckswithBows

I thought this thread would of been filled up with dead deer by now. Weather looks nice this week to be out.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Still patiently waiting for October to roll around so I can get in the woods.


----------



## ztsmith1717

Looks like a lot of success early season. Congrats all


----------



## TauntoHawk

I would literally throw a party if we got Sunday hunting, it's absurd we don't


----------



## jhauser

Hunted all day today didn't see a deer


----------



## jesses80

man October 3rd can not get here soon enough good luck to yous in the early season .


----------



## Ryanp019

TauntoHawk said:


> I would literally throw a party if we got Sunday hunting, it's absurd we don't


Agree [emoji817]


----------



## skinner2

TauntoHawk said:


> I would literally throw a party if we got Sunday hunting, it's absurd we don't


Couldn't of said it any better myself.


----------



## Billy H

Made a little more noise then I would have liked walking in this AM. Regardless in the stand ready to go.


----------



## nicko

Good luck Billy. I'm settled in one of my stands too. A breezy morning but comfortable.


----------



## Billy H

Forgot how thick this spot is early. Need some foliage to die off. Good luck to you as well Nick


----------



## johnv2675

I wish I could be hunting right now. Maybe later this week or next week I can go. As it looks now though, some deer are by my stand around 5:30 PM, so if I got out a little early I could get one then.


----------



## KMiha

Good look guys, bring some meat home.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My cousin is out right now, just texted me that he has seen 8 so far including a small buck, all within range. Couldn't get a shot on the doe he wanted, the others were with spotted fawns still so he passed.

Sounds like a good morning so far...

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

I was away last week with the family in Disney. Had a great trip and was able to hunt Saturday evening. I saw 5 different bucks and 6 does. All of the bucks where young. Two spikes, two six pointers and a three pointer. Had a nice tall racked six under my stand sniffing around for ten minutes. He got down wind of me and walked right in and smelled the base of the tree where I was pouring sweat while getting my climber set up. I only used a little Dead Down Wind spray before I walked in. I got some video of him and if he is only a 1.5 year old like I suspect, he should be a real nice buck in 2 or 3 years. I passed a doe with 2 fawns at 8 yards right at last light. Didn't want to gut and drag out anything beside a big mature buck in that heat. I'll see if I can post the video a little later. 

A friend also sent me a picture he took off of his porch of a legitimate monster. I may ask permission to hunt but I don't think he will allow it. This buck is like his pet now after seeing him multiple times a week for the last two months.


----------



## PaBone

I saw pictures last night of a bear killed in the 2B section of Beaver County, I think this is Beaver Counties first bear. My plan was to hunt 2B after work tonight, but my daughter-in-law went into labor this morning. Looks like I will be holding a new granddaughter this afternoon instead of climbing into a tree, but that's okay with me.


----------



## Matt Musto

Here is the buck. A symmetrical ten pointer, with what looks like great mass. My friend says it looks at least 2' wide as well.


----------



## Mr. October

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thought id share,my buddy that hunts Illinois with me knocked this down Friday


That is awesome!


----------



## Mr. October

Hey Abbott said:


> Still patiently waiting for October to roll around so I can get in the woods.


Me too. I have a tough time getting out there when the temps are in the 70s and 80s. There are also a ton of really small fawns out there. I'm sure most of the ones where I hunt will be orphaned by next week courtesy of the arrow flinging neighbor with 30 tags and a crossbow who doesn't eat deer meat.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> I would literally throw a party if we got Sunday hunting, it's absurd we don't


None of us could make it. We'd all be getting up early to go hunting.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Matt Musto said:


> Here is the buck. A symmetrical ten pointer, with what looks like great mass. My friend says it looks at least 2' wide as well.


That is a brute Matt!


----------



## Billy H

Three nice mature doe just came through.


----------



## yetihunter1

Ryanp019 said:


> Agree [emoji817]


x2...or is it 3?


----------



## Mathias

Hope you can get on him Matt


----------



## yetihunter1

Matt Musto said:


> Here is the buck. A symmetrical ten pointer, with what looks like great mass. My friend says it looks at least 2' wide as well.


That right there is why i wake up at 3 or 4 am all hunting season....hoping to see something like that! Goodluck getting permission, i hope to see pics of grinning behind that monster!


----------



## KMiha

Mr. October said:


> None of us could make it. We'd all be getting up early to go hunting.


That's the truth!!


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Well I get on here this morning and I'm looking for pictures of all the great deer that were going to get shot yesterday , and nothing . Lol !!!


I don't think anyone predicted that this message board would light up with pictures of monsters after one day.Most just said that there's be some good bucks killed during the early season in the SRA's and there most likely will be.I think it's cool that you guys get a two week head start.My kid is driving me nuts.It's all he's been talking about.It was 42 degrees up here this morning when I woke up.It wouldn't have been a bad morning at all to sit in a stand.Good luck to everyone.Additional opportuinities are a good thing.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Here is the buck. A symmetrical ten pointer, with what looks like great mass. My friend says it looks at least 2' wide as well.


That buck has it all.Hopefully you get a chance to stare at it on your wall.


----------



## Judo Chop

Awesome buck! Is that a Bucks county monster?


----------



## Charman03

I think that now making buck legal in the early doe season will result in less does getting shot. I know a lot of people are now passing does waiting for a buck. I'd probably do the same. Most fawns are still spotted


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Matt you have a PM from last week.


----------



## nicko

Awesome looking buck Matt! Hope you can get permission from your buddy to chase it.

A slow sit for me this morning in 5C Berks County. Nothing moved around my stand so I quit by 9:00am. There more I look around on this property, the more I see that the acorns are everywhere on the ground. In the timber, on the trails, everywhere. And in large numbers too. I was hoping the acorn crop rebounded this year and boy did it but I can see now that unless I can find the white oaks, these deer won't have to leave their beds to feed. They can just roll over and eat.


----------



## Billy H

My day is done. At least I saw some deer. 

That buck is a beaut. Good luck if you get after him Matt. Nick I was right in between two giant white oaks with lots of nuts. The deer today walked right on through without as much as stopping and picking up one. They went about 50 yards into the high grass and bedded down. I aint giving up on that stand because sooner or later they will feed on those acorns.


----------



## goathillinpa

I saw some pics of some nice bucks that fell on Saturday! Good luck to anyone that is out today!


----------



## Matt Musto

Yes that is a Bucks County deer. It is a tough spot to hunt, only 3 acres, and he built his house right in the middle of it. There is some thick stuff down in the front but the rest of the property has had the understory cleared out like the photo. He said this buck had been with two other nice ones as well, while they were in velvet. I'm not sure how his wife feels about hunting, I shall find out....


----------



## WaltherP99

I'll be out tomorrow AM...as long as the Flyers game in Allentown doesn't run too late...


----------



## jacobh

Beautiful morning and I didn't see a deer. Will try again this evening.... Beats work


----------



## Matt Musto

The answer was..........NOPE 

He didn't get that big living in a hunter friendly neighborhood.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My cousin smoked a nice doe this morning. Got her back to the house, skinned and processed all before noon.










Joe


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> The answer was..........NOPE
> 
> He didn't get that big living in a hunter friendly neighborhood.


Depending on the deer and where it's at,you may not want to shoot it anyway.I used to live in a huge private residential.You could hunt the outskirts and those deer were as wild as any.However,once you got into the houses,they were tame enough to eat right out of your hand.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> My cousin smoked a nice doe this morning. Got her back to the house, skinned and processed all before noon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Congrats to your cousin! Nothing better than a full freezer and the prospect of venison for dinner!


----------



## j.d.m.

Matt Musto said:


> The answer was..........NOPE
> 
> He didn't get that big living in a hunter friendly neighborhood.


Any chance there is huntable land close by? Come rut, you know he will be on the move.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Depending on the deer and where it's at,you may not want to shoot it anyway.I used to live in a huge private residential.You could hunt the outskirts and those deer were as wild as any.However,once you got into the houses,they were tame enough to eat right out of your hand.


Yeah looking at the google earth image of the area there are houses sprinkled about with little wood lots and hedgerows in between. A couple large agriculture fields down the road and a big river 200 yards to the east. He could be in another state during the rut. I'm sure at least 5 or six different residents have seen this buck and maybe even feed him and other deer in the area. Would be a strange hunting situation.


----------



## fatsbucknut

12-Ringer said:


> My cousin smoked a nice doe this morning. Got her back to the house, skinned and processed all before noon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe



Great shot. How far was it?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

First hunt of the year for me, in my climbed amongst the oaks , acorns dropping all around me.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> Yeah looking at the google earth image of the area there are houses sprinkled about with little wood lots and hedgerows in between. A couple large agriculture fields down the road and a big river 200 yards to the east. He could be in another state during the rut. I'm sure at least 5 or six different residents have seen this buck and maybe even feed him and other deer in the area. Would be a strange hunting situation.


As strange as it sounds, it might be for the best you didn't get permission. If people around there could possibly be feeding the deer or just like seeing it, you dropping it with an arrow could ignite a chit-storm for you and your buddy for giving you permission to hunt.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> As strange as it sounds, it might be for the best you didn't get permission. If people around there could possibly be feeding the deer or just like seeing it, you dropping it with an arrow could ignite a chit-storm for you and your buddy for giving you permission to hunt.


Agreed,a deer isnt worth it.im not into hunting in close corridors tho so i wouldnt think about hunting it anyways


----------



## BucksBeware

12-Ringer said:


> I was 1 of those guys predicting some good but will be hitting the ground this week, and I stand by that prediction; just because those of us who visit archery talk freely haven't posted any pictures doesn't mean I didn't happen.
> 
> Like I posted earlier I did hear about a nice 10 point getting killed last night I Ridley Creek State park. I took a quick drive over to the processor (less than 5-miles from my house) to see if they brought into our local processor and it was not there.
> 
> He did have two 8's probably both in the 110 inch range, a small 6 point and a spike that a 12 year old kid shot; the does were stacked up too.
> 
> He too did hear about the 10 from Ridley Creek State Park, apparently it was a big deal because it died right along 252 and there was a group of huntera trying to load it in the bed of a truck that were being hassled by a bunch of non-huntets.
> 
> Hopefully a picture will surface sooner than later I'm anxious to see they are calling "a good 10-point" looks like.
> 
> Joe



died on 252? that deer would have had to travel a decent bit. Any more info on this?


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> As strange as it sounds, it might be for the best you didn't get permission. If people around there could possibly be feeding the deer or just like seeing it, you dropping it with an arrow could ignite a chit-storm for you and your buddy for giving you permission to hunt.


There's been a mostly white piebald two miles from my house for the past 12 year(yes 12 years).The land where she hung out wasn't posted but that deer was off limits.Every now and then,a white fawn or two would show up and they usually weren't hers.Three years ago,a doe in that group had two almost pure white fawns.People were driving by all summer and taking pictures and just watching them.A kid down the road from me,killed one in archery season and one of his buddies killed the other.They were legal kills and I could care less about a white deer getting shot.However,the locals looked at those deer different and it brewed a huge crapstorm.Everything in that area was posted from that point on and the kids were practically tarred and feathered.There's nothing wrong with legally killing a deer but sometimes it's best to just move on.That is an awesome buck though.


----------



## CMattero

Hello all, not sure if anyone remembers me from the "shed thread" but I'm another cousin of 12-Ringer (not the one who got the doe). But with 14 days to hunt before shoulder surgery this is certainly not the activity I want to see today. Damn trespassing fisherman..


----------



## 12-Ringer

BucksBeware said:


> died on 252? that deer would have had to travel a decent bit. Any more info on this?



Didn't die on 252 ...story goes...(and we all know how stories are woven this time of year, but there are enough consistencies from folks I consider reliable to believe most of this) deer was stuck around 7:00 on the edge of park property near Providence and Bishop Hollow. Hunter tracked the deer to Providence road where evidence suggested the deer crossed the road. This is still before 8:00AM, guys rounds up a bunch of his buddies who proceeded to pull over in several places along Bishop Hollow, Providence, even as far as out as 252 to search, well anyone familiar with this area knows exactly how this played out...P.Oed landowners, neighbors, etc.. The deer was recovered about 2.5 miles from Providence heading toward 252. When they brought the deer out, they brought it our to three pick-ups and there were 7 guys at that location, helping or waiting to see. Again, anyone familiar with the area knows what kind of chit storm that probably occurred. Oh yeah, the deer wasn't recovered until after 6PM...word is was roughly a 140"10....

See if anyone helps substantiate the story...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Did he catch anything?


----------



## 12-Ringer

fatsbucknut said:


> Great shot. How far was it?


Less than 15 yards, Bethel Township....died in less than 30. His long time girlfriend wanted to finally to help him field dress and drag one out so he called her pre 7:00AM and she showed up to help....of course wouldn't luck have it my cousin cut the stomachukey:ukey:and don't you know she stayed and helped (although I suspect this might be a staged photo):wink:











I told him, he better put a ring on it:wink:

My dad's out right now, been on stand since about 4 clock in at passed on about a half a dozen or so doe with fawns so he passed.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

CMattero said:


> Hello all, not sure if anyone remembers me from the "shed thread" but I'm another cousin of 12-Ringer (not the one who got the doe). But with 14 days to hunt before shoulder surgery this is certainly not the activity I want to see today. Damn trespassing fisherman..


Hang in there bud, its a good spot, the deer will be through...

Joe


----------



## BucksBeware

12-Ringer said:


> Didn't die on 252 ...story goes...(and we all know how stories are woven this time of year, but there are enough consistencies from folks I consider reliable to believe most of this) deer was stuck around 7:00 on the edge of park property near Providence and Bishop Hollow. Hunter tracked the deer to Providence road where evidence suggested the deer crossed the road. This is still before 8:00AM, guys rounds up a bunch of his buddies who proceeded to pull over in several places along Bishop Hollow, Providence, even as far as out as 252 to search, well anyone familiar with this area knows exactly how this played out...P.Oed landowners, neighbors, etc.. The deer was recovered about 2.5 miles from Providence heading toward 252. When they brought the deer out, they brought it our to three pick-ups and there were 7 guys at that location, helping or waiting to see. Again, anyone familiar with the area knows what kind of chit storm that probably occurred. Oh yeah, the deer wasn't recovered until after 6PM...word is was roughly a 140"10....
> 
> See if anyone helps substantiate the story...
> 
> Joe



wow. I cant imagine how many doors youd have to knock on to recover that deer (that's under the assumption it was done by the book). This must hold some truth if yourself and Bill both heard about it, saw a post on HPA also.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pop came home empty handed, not because he didn't have any deer in range, just not any deer he wanted. No sense is taking a doe with fawns, seems we have quite a few late droppers on this property as all he saw tonight and Sat morning were spotted. The three I saw Sat morning were also spotted, not the same my pop saw as we were seeing them at the same time, yet 1/4 mile apart.

Joe


----------



## BucksBeware

took this guy Saturday evening. Strange feeling have 4 month left to hunt with no buck tag. But I'm happy with him and have doe tags to fill now!


----------



## manowar669

CMattero said:


> Hello all, not sure if anyone remembers me from the "shed thread" but I'm another cousin of 12-Ringer (not the one who got the doe). But with 14 days to hunt before shoulder surgery this is certainly not the activity I want to see today. Damn trespassing fisherman..


Yeah, it's my understand though, that all waterways in PA are state property and you cannot deny access to that waterway. I believe it's a 10 foot "right of way" on either bank where fishermen are allowed to access the waterway, even on private land. I'm no expert, but even here at the Izaak Walton league, they have to allow fisherman access to the trout stream through the private land.


----------



## manowar669

BucksBeware said:


> View attachment 2915490
> 
> 
> took this guy Saturday evening. Strange feeling have 4 month left to hunt with no buck tag. But I'm happy with him and have doe tags to fill now!


Nice! I did that last year, not as early though, season hasn't started here yet. I tagged a good buck, but still had two doe tags. Pressure was off for meat, so I hunted easy, more time with the wife, put another in the freezer (we only use about 2 per year, but wife said I should fill all the tags I can if I want to), and stayed warm in the real cold months last winter. I still had my eyes in the woods, and hunted some on fairer days, but not as much pressure. That, and finishing an addition on the home, and the hot tub has a part failure I had to diagnose and repair.


----------



## nicko

CMattero said:


> Hello all, not sure if anyone remembers me from the "shed thread" but I'm another cousin of 12-Ringer (not the one who got the doe). But with 14 days to hunt before shoulder surgery this is certainly not the activity I want to see today. Damn trespassing fisherman.


Sorry to hear about the pending shoulder surgery. Any chance you'll be able to pull a bow back come the post-Christmas season?


----------



## nicko

BucksBeware said:


> View attachment 2915490
> 
> 
> took this guy Saturday evening. Strange feeling have 4 month left to hunt with no buck tag. But I'm happy with him and have doe tags to fill now!


Congrats! That's a nice buck that will fill the freezer.


----------



## fatsbucknut

manowar669 said:


> Yeah, it's my understand though, that all waterways in PA are state property and you cannot deny access to that waterway. I believe it's a 10 foot "right of way" on either bank where fishermen are allowed to access the waterway, even on private land. I'm no expert, but even here at the Izaak Walton league, they have to allow fisherman access to the trout stream through the private land.



100% false


----------



## jacobh

No Im pretty sure it's true. I believe its 8' though


----------



## jasonk0519

BucksBeware said:


> View attachment 2915490
> 
> 
> took this guy Saturday evening. Strange feeling have 4 month left to hunt with no buck tag. But I'm happy with him and have doe tags to fill now!


Nice Buck!


----------



## ATG

jacobh said:


> No Im pretty sure it's true. I believe its 8' though


It is - but its not. The bank thing I have never heard of. Unfortunately I do not have a statue to reference. You might be referring to the high waterline mark. Basically here is what is going to happen if you as an angler refuse to leave under the assumption that is a 'navigable waterway' and your right to use. The cops will get called. You will be detained, maybe arrested, but probably cited with trespass (criminal, misdemeanor). Then it is in the courts hands to decipher if using the waterway was trespass. Crossing the property most certainly is. It is a _very_ touchy subject in PA, among fly and spin anglers alike. Go to the Elk Creek in PA and fish the "Private" Stream (lol) and see what happens. In general, it is not allowed, and will be treated as such. There are quite a few streams like that in PA. A preserve I know of will allow fishing but you have to become a member and seek a permit from them to fish.


----------



## 12-Ringer

BucksBeware said:


> View attachment 2915490
> 
> 
> took this guy Saturday evening. Strange feeling have 4 month left to hunt with no buck tag. But I'm happy with him and have doe tags to fill now!


Congrats Sean....nice job!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

manowar669 said:


> Yeah, it's my understand though, that all waterways in PA are state property and you cannot deny access to that waterway. I believe it's a 10 foot "right of way" on either bank where fishermen are allowed to access the waterway, even on private land. I'm no expert, but even here at the Izaak Walton league, they have to allow fisherman access to the trout stream through the private land.


This is not true....landowners own all the land including the creekbed. If you are floating you're fine, standing in the water, no good (have yet to see folks walk on water). If you have ever tried Steelhead fishing the Erie tribs you'll get a lesson real quick. Sounds strange I know, but I am almost certain that is the case; looking for a reference, but having a bit of an issue finding it....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Check out the last couple FAQs...almost need a law degree to navigate, but it is pretty clear...

http://www.fishandboat.com/water/public/faq_public_waters.htm

I know exactly where Charlie was when he took that pic and that area of the Brandywine is on private property. Float down and you're good, fishing the banks or wading without permission is a no-no, even in the beaver pond.

Ironically enough, this particular stretch was ruined for fishermen by the "floaters" who take their tubes down the Brandywine leaving their trash and illegal camp fire pits along the stream as they "float" down angering land owners and conservationists.


Joe


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> As strange as it sounds, it might be for the best you didn't get permission. If people around there could possibly be feeding the deer or just like seeing it, you dropping it with an arrow could ignite a chit-storm for you and your buddy for giving you permission to hunt.


Yeah, that's part of it sometimes. My dad and I hunt some residential areas. One area is two different developments but same strip of woods. One neighbor in one development said something to guy who lets us hunt there and the owner told him "when you pay my taxes I'll stop letting them hunt." In the other development one guy actually called the cops and told him to go hunt in the mountains, my dad said I've been hunting this area for 30+ years, why don't you yuppies buy condos in the city and stop taking away all the land. The cop told the guy as long as we had permission, nothing can be done about us being there. 

It's all part of it. Sometimes just gotta deal with that kind of stuff. And the bucks that this specific area produces and the low hunting pressure it gets, no way we're caving to some neighbors because they don't agree with us being there.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

12-Ringer said:


> This is not true....landowners own all the land including the creekbed. If you are floating you're fine, standing in the water, no good (have yet to see folks walk on water). If you have ever tried Steelhead fishing the Erie tribs you'll get a lesson real quick. Sounds strange I know, but I am almost certain that is the case; looking for a reference, but having a bit of an issue finding it....
> 
> Joe


That's exactly what I have been told. You gotta be floating


----------



## ATG

12-Ringer said:


> Check out the last couple FAQs...almost need a law degree to navigate, but it is pretty clear...
> 
> http://www.fishandboat.com/water/public/faq_public_waters.htm
> 
> I know exactly where Charlie was when he took that pic and that area of the Brandywine is on private property. Float down and you're good, fishing the banks or wading without permission is a no-no, even in the beaver pond.
> 
> Ironically enough, this particular stretch was ruined for fishermen by the "floaters" who take their tubes down the Brandywine leaving their trash and illegal camp fire pits along the stream as they "float" down angering land owners and conservationists.
> 
> 
> Joe


Ah, I figured this is where it was. My guess was a small unnamed trib to there or another Class A stream in that area.


----------



## pope125

BucksBeware said:


> View attachment 2915490
> 
> 
> took this guy Saturday evening. Strange feeling have 4 month left to hunt with no buck tag. But I'm happy with him and have doe tags to fill now!


What a stud!! Congrats !!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats bucksbeware. 

Settled in on the same hardwood flat as yesterday. Not expecting much but hoping for something. Plan to hunt the edge of a bean field tonight where I have some good bucks on camera.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Billy. Hunted Saturday and saw 5 was hot and didn't expect much. Hunted yesterday and weather was awesome. Saw nothing. Just never know. Good luck to those who are out


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice morning saw six including a decent buck on the way in this morning. Wish I were in a stand as opposed to the office.

Good luck to anyone out today!

Joe


----------



## rambofirstblood

BucksBeware said:


> View attachment 2915490
> 
> 
> took this guy Saturday evening. Strange feeling have 4 month left to hunt with no buck tag. But I'm happy with him and have doe tags to fill now!


Congrats!


----------



## Billy H

Big red fox just came through. Thick, thick heavy coat on him.


----------



## PSU Joe

Billy - good luck. I am heading out tonight for my first sit of the season. Can't wait to get in a tree.


----------



## CMattero

12-Ringer said:


> Check out the last couple FAQs...almost need a law degree to navigate, but it is pretty clear...
> 
> http://www.fishandboat.com/water/public/faq_public_waters.htm
> 
> I know exactly where Charlie was when he took that pic and that area of the Brandywine is on private property. Float down and you're good, fishing the banks or wading without permission is a no-no, even in the beaver pond.
> 
> Ironically enough, this particular stretch was ruined for fishermen by the "floaters" who take their tubes down the Brandywine leaving their trash and illegal camp fire pits along the stream as they "float" down angering land owners and conservationists.
> 
> 
> Joe


Thank you Joe for clarifying that to him. Plus this clown was walking right through where I was hunting (he sure wasn't 8-10ft off the river bank).


----------



## dougell

avidarcher88pa said:


> That's exactly what I have been told. You gotta be floating


Not entirely true.In order to you to be able to float down it,it has to be considered a navigatable waterway and not every stream is navigatable.


----------



## Billy H

Navigatable I believe is difined in Pa. As a waterway that is or in the past was used to transport goods or people. Something like that.


----------



## Charman03

Billy H said:


> Big red fox just came through. Thick, thick heavy coat on him.



Nice. Didn't know they primed up so soon lol


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Navigatable I believe is difined in Pa. As a waterway that is or in the past was used to transport goods or people. Something like that.


I believe it is something like that.I never float down anything so if it's private property,I just stay out.Powerlines and pipelines have similar issues.People think because the power or gas company has a right of way that every Joe Blow does as well.


----------



## Billy H

Just got busted. I climbed down with the thought they are pretty much bedded. Took off my jacket to make fastening my fanny pack easier and of course an 8 walks in behind me and commences to start a scrape. There i stand with my bow hanging from a rope and wearing a red shirt. It took a minute till he sees me and that was all she wrote. Glad it was a small buck.


----------



## dspell20

BBD down in Allegheny County!!!! Words can't even describe my excitement. My seven year old daughter Maggie shot a great 8pt buck last night with her Horton crossbow using the Caldwell Field Pod (this product is simply the best for both kids and adults). She has been practicing her shot all Summer and has been having me pause every hunting show a million times to show me the perfect spot. Her summer practice paid off with a perfect double lung shot. The deer went less then 50 yards. 

I know there has been a lot of discussion about the apprenticeship program and age restrictions. I'm sure glad that the PA Game Commision gave me the opportunity to share the outdoors and hunting heritage with my daughter just like my father did with me.


----------



## Octoberjohn

Congrats to Maggie on a great buck!!! Congrats to you as well dspell20(sorry I don't know your name)!!! Well done!!


----------



## dougell

That is simply awesome.Congradulations.


----------



## Mr. October

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2918258
> 
> BBD down in Allegheny County!!!! Words can't even describe my excitement. My seven year old daughter Maggie shot a great 8pt buck last night with her Horton crossbow using the Caldwell Field Pod (this product is simply the best for both kids and adults). She has been practicing her shot all Summer and has been having me pause every hunting show a million times to show me the perfect spot. Her summer practice paid off with a perfect double lung shot. The deer went less then 50 yards.
> 
> I know there has been a lot of discussion about the apprenticeship program and age restrictions. I'm sure glad that the PA Game Commision gave me the opportunity to share the outdoors and hunting heritage with my daughter just like my father did with me.


This is the best post this season. VERY awesome and a huge congrats to your little girl and to you. Well done Dad!


----------



## yetihunter1

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2918258
> 
> BBD down in Allegheny County!!!! Words can't even describe my excitement. My seven year old daughter Maggie shot a great 8pt buck last night with her Horton crossbow using the Caldwell Field Pod (this product is simply the best for both kids and adults). She has been practicing her shot all Summer and has been having me pause every hunting show a million times to show me the perfect spot. Her summer practice paid off with a perfect double lung shot. The deer went less then 50 yards.
> 
> I know there has been a lot of discussion about the apprenticeship program and age restrictions. I'm sure glad that the PA Game Commision gave me the opportunity to share the outdoors and hunting heritage with my daughter just like my father did with me.


I said it in your original post and i will say it here, that is awesome and congrats to the both of you!


----------



## dspell20

Congrats


----------



## Billy H

Way to go Maggie. Congrats


----------



## jac48

Well done Maggie!! Great buck


----------



## jacobh

Way to go Maggie!!! This is what hunting is about


----------



## jasonk0519

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2918258
> 
> BBD down in Allegheny County!!!! Words can't even describe my excitement. My seven year old daughter Maggie shot a great 8pt buck last night with her Horton crossbow using the Caldwell Field Pod (this product is simply the best for both kids and adults). She has been practicing her shot all Summer and has been having me pause every hunting show a million times to show me the perfect spot. Her summer practice paid off with a perfect double lung shot. The deer went less then 50 yards.
> 
> I know there has been a lot of discussion about the apprenticeship program and age restrictions. I'm sure glad that the PA Game Commision gave me the opportunity to share the outdoors and hunting heritage with my daughter just like my father did with me.


Beautiful Buck Maggie!


----------



## pope125

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2918258
> 
> BBD down in Allegheny County!!!! Words can't even describe my excitement. My seven year old daughter Maggie shot a great 8pt buck last night with her Horton crossbow using the Caldwell Field Pod (this product is simply the best for both kids and adults). She has been practicing her shot all Summer and has been having me pause every hunting show a million times to show me the perfect spot. Her summer practice paid off with a perfect double lung shot. The deer went less then 50 yards.
> 
> I know there has been a lot of discussion about the apprenticeship program and age restrictions. I'm sure glad that the PA Game Commision gave me the opportunity to share the outdoors and hunting heritage with my daughter just like my father did with me.


Congrats to your daughter !!


----------



## KMiha

Heck of a buck right there. I'm assuming it's her first one? What a way to start!!

Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## nicko

Great job Maggie!!!


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats Maggie!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Way to go Maggie!!!

Joe


----------



## dspell20

Actually #2!!!!!!



KMiha said:


> Heck of a buck right there. I'm assuming it's her first one? What a way to start!!
> 
> Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## Mathias

Big congrats Maggie and Dad!


----------



## Mathias

Back from the annual Cape May trip with friends from upstate.
Truck is packed, ready for our first sit in the morning. 
No cameras on this property this year so I don't know what to expect except having a good time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Back from the annual Cape May trip with friends from upstate.
> Truck is packed, ready for our first sit in the morning.
> No cameras on this property this year so I don't know what to expect except having a good time.


Good luck Matt - keep us updated!!

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Anyone out tonight? Im not making it out again till thursday. Gonna try and scoot over to a spot close to work and hop in a tree around 5 45. Then half day on friday and up to Kutztown for the UBP 5c Doe Hunt. Anyone else doing that this year? The weather this week is making me regret working a 9-5 job during hunting season haha.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wish I was...looking at 8 right now as I sit in traffic on 352. Nothing special, small 8pnt, 3 doe, 4 fawns.

Daughters back to school night starts in 15 minutes.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

I'm out. So far a doe and her two fawns walked under me around 4:30 . Quiet since than. I have a limited view of the bean field and nothing in it yet.


----------



## BucksBeware

yetihunter1 said:


> Anyone out tonight? Im not making it out again till thursday. Gonna try and scoot over to a spot close to work and hop in a tree around 5 45. Then half day on friday and up to Kutztown for the UBP 5c Doe Hunt. Anyone else doing that this year? The weather this week is making me regret working a 9-5 job during hunting season haha.


Last year I said this would be the year I attend the UBP 5C doe hunt, didn't happen. Good luck, sounds like a good time


----------



## nicko

I would have liked to have gotten out tonight but instead I was installing a new dishwasher as ours took a crap last week. 

Right now, I'm waiting to to find out of I have an inspection tomorrow morning. I gave the realtor a cut off time of 8pm so I they can't work out a deal on the house , I plan to hit a spot tomorrow morning that has been good to me. Work or hunt....work or hunt....work or hunt.......HUNT.


----------



## manowar669

Week and a half until opening day here. Good luck to those on stand already.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

nicko said:


> I would have liked to have gotten out tonight but instead I was installing a new dishwasher as ours took a crap last week.
> 
> Right now, I'm waiting to to find out of I have an inspection tomorrow morning. I gave the realtor a cut off time of 8pm so I they can't work out a deal on the house , I plan to hit a spot tomorrow morning that has been good to me. Work or hunt....work or hunt....work or hunt.......HUNT.


Hunt! We just closed on one of our properties, you must be busy, hunting will be a nice break


----------



## nicko

Settled in my climber and waiting for daybreak. Good luck to anybody else who is in a stand this morning.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick. In for the updates


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

Raccoon in the dark and a red fox 15 minute ago.

Another red fox now at 7:15 and the first one I saw just ran by again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just heard from my dad, he got a doe this morning. Dressed and on the way to the processor already. 

Joe


----------



## nicko

Beautiful morning but it would be even better if I saw something bigger than squirrels and foxes and raccoons.

Congrats to your dad Joe.


----------



## Billy H

Good luck guys.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My secretaries son just called in, he missed a big 9-point at 20 yards. He's been after this guy for three years, likely score in the high 140's, he's crushed...he's hunting in South Coventry Township.

Joe


----------



## dspell20

Lots of movement last night. I saw 10 doe/fawns and 4 buck. I've been running cameras all summer and 2 of the bucks are newbies. Just hope my hit list didn't relocate. Good luck


----------



## Mathias

Slow morning, 2 fawns frolicking and a close call with a Sharp Shinned. I can see a lot from this perch, mostly a recon mission.


----------



## yetihunter1

BucksBeware said:


> Last year I said this would be the year I attend the UBP 5C doe hunt, didn't happen. Good luck, sounds like a good time


Should give it a try, i had a blast last year and looking forward to it this year.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Settled in my climber and waiting for daybreak. Good luck to anybody else who is in a stand this morning.


Send pics for the poor souls stuck in an office cubical like me!!!


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Just heard from my dad, he got a doe this morning. Dressed and on the way to the processor already.
> 
> Joe


Congrats to your pops!


----------



## goathillinpa

For everyone that is out this morning, good luck!!


----------



## nicko

Blanked again. The three mornings I have been out for only produced one sighting so far. Think I need to mix it up for my next hunt and hit some public land in the evening.


----------



## Mathias

Day off. Lawn chores next, then hang a stand on new property, then off to another for evening sit.


----------



## jesses80

got my critter getters all tuned up and fletched up ready to rock next weekend can't get here soon enough thank god there is one last 3d shoot this weekend to help the urge pass.


----------



## muppetmower00

Killed a nice doe monday in 2b. Watched her for 40 minutes before a shot opportunity. Must have just kicked her fawns as none were with her but she had milk. 

Ill be back out Friday. saw three 8pts together last night crossing a road still grouped up.


----------



## scottprice

Charman03 said:


> Nice. Didn't know they primed up so soon lol


they dont


----------



## Charman03

scottprice said:


> they dont


Lol


----------



## Billy H

scottprice said:


> they dont


I am no expert on fox pelts but this one was as thick as any I've seen mid winter.


----------



## nicko

One of the two foxes I saw this morning had a full thick read coat, full tail, and jet black feet/legs. One of the nicest ones I've seen.


----------



## Crow27

New to the AT forum and I was stoked to find this thread! Good luck to everyone this season.


----------



## scottprice

just because they have a full looking coats doesnt mean they are prime yet. they wont be prime for a while, they are still very very green....i trap


----------



## 12-Ringer

scottprice said:


> just because they have a full looking coats doesnt mean they are prime yet. they wont be prime for a while, they are still very very green....i trap


What's the difference between green and prime?

Joe


----------



## black_chill

my dad traps also. He has caught thousands of fox and closing in on a hundred coyotes. If I remember correctly he says the same thing, they usually aren't prime til around November.


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> What's the difference between green and prime?
> 
> Joe


The thickness of the coat


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> The thickness of the coat


Thx..never knew


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> What's the difference between green and prime?
> 
> Joe


I thought the difference between green and prime was how the pelt was prepared...if you kill the animal, skin it and bring it in doing nothing else such as scrape off the flesh and dry it then its green. If you skin it, scrape it, stretch and dry it that is considered a prime pelt (if you do it well). Green and Prime normally don't have to do with the coat on a live animal.


----------



## pope125

Got out this morning was slow saw like 8 doe . Wont be heading back out till we get a E or a SE or a W .


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Got out this morning was slow saw like 8 doe .


Hell 8 doe aint so bad.


----------



## jlh42581

yetihunter1 said:


> I thought the difference between green and prime was how the pelt was prepared...if you kill the animal, skin it and bring it in doing nothing else such as scrape off the flesh and dry it then its green. If you skin it, scrape it, stretch and dry it that is considered a prime pelt (if you do it well). Green and Prime normally don't have to do with the coat on a live animal.


Green is unfinished fur. Prime is thickness of the coat. The fur is at its "prime" usually in colder months


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> Hell 8 doe aint so bad.


hahahah, i was about to say, if i saw eight deer on a sit i would be a happy man!


----------



## yetihunter1

jlh42581 said:


> Green is unfinished fur. Prime is thickness of the coat. The fur is at its "prime" usually in colder months


Ok so i was close.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Hell 8 doe aint so bad.


Bill , slow meaning I was seeing no less than 25 doe every sit last year . Its early!!


----------



## black_chill

My dad said fox are prime in December/January..which is why he will often times go out again after Rifle season to trap again in December and January. He also said most people think it has to do with the temperatures, but it has to do more with how much daylight there is during that time of year.

My dad is very knowlegable about trapping, he has books and videos galore and hes been doing it for close to 40 years. If I turn out to be the equivalent of a buck hunter that he is deer hunter I would be pretty happy and successful.


----------



## Mathias

I've got 'that' doe circling me. She knows something isn't right. If it wasn't so warm I'd have shot her already, hoping she moves on....


----------



## Bow Down

Had a couple hour sit tonight. First of the year for me. Anyway, had three small bucks come through together about 6:30pm. Now I just need to find a couple of legal ones.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bow Down said:


> Had a couple hour sit tonight. First of the year for me. Anyway, had three small bucks come through together about 6:30pm. Now I just need to find a couple of legal ones.


Nice...still gets the blood flowing though doesn't it? Especially when they are still grouped, you keep looking down the trail for Buckzilla bringing up the rear...

Joe


----------



## pope125

Well I see there is not much change in the weather that we have know for the next 10 days .


----------



## Mathias

It will transition into winter like it does summer any more.


----------



## nicko

Nice and chilly when I came downstairs this morning. 48 degrees. That should have had some deer up in their feet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice morning....my Pop is out again, the life of the retired (he deserves it)...nothing to report yet...by this time yesterday he was already on his way to the processor.



Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

It felt good this morning! Nice and cool. Unfortunately can't take advantage of it, but will be out this afternoon. Trying to scoot out of work a half hour early and get to my spot, dressed and up a tree for that last little bit of of the evening. Hope it works!


----------



## pops423

pope125 said:


> Bill , slow meaning I was seeing no less than 25 doe every sit last year . Its early!!


I'd say your buck to doe ratio is out. You need to start killing Does.


----------



## jlh42581

Ive been seeing a lot of deer at the base of the mountain at my house. If theyre feeding on acorns they are doing so during the day/night. These deer are almost all in grassy/clover areas of the bottoms. I see them every single day on my drive home. Saw a buck making a scrape Sunday at 4pm in a wide open roadside field. In the last week Ive counted 200, some I am certain are the same deer.


----------



## pope125

pops423 said:


> I'd say your buck to doe ratio is out. You need to start killing Does.


Well I just got the farm last year, its a work in progress . I can say this I was seeing 12 to 14 bucks every hunt during the rut . Yes I know it was the rut!! I got a bunch of doe tags so there will be some serious herd management going on this year.


----------



## dspell20

Another nice night last night. As soon as the sun started down the deer started moving. I ended up seeing 4 bucks and 7 doe. two bucks were decent between 115-120 inches but not the big boy I'm looking for. Hopefully tonight


----------



## jlh42581

These deer Im seeing are in feeding areas that would be a long distance from bedding which means they are moving very early.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My dad just texted me, he got another doe this morning.

Joe


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> My dad just texted me, he got another doe this morning.
> 
> Joe


Good for him! That's great!


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> My dad just texted me, he got another doe this morning.
> 
> Joe


Dad's a machine!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> My dad just texted me, he got another doe this morning.
> 
> Joe


Your pops is on a roll! Congrats to him! Thats gonna be a full freezer of good eating.


----------



## Charman03

jlh42581 said:


> These deer Im seeing are in feeding areas that would be a long distance from bedding which means they are moving very early.


I bet they are bedding closer to the food source still


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> My dad just texted me, he got another doe this morning.
> 
> Joe


Congrats to your dad!!


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> My dad just texted me, he got another doe this morning.
> 
> Joe


Bruuuuuuce!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Bruuuuuuce!!!!!


Lol.....he'll smile when he sees this post!

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Its certainly possible they are bedding close to the food, but im seeing them in many places, some of the "food" is peoples front lawns. It doesnt really matter, the point was theyre on their feet early.

Locked in on the majority of my archery vacation days this year. I took off the first monday of the regular season. Then Im not off again until the 30th. On the 30th, I only work 5 days in the last two weeks. I only used 6 vacation days to pull that off. Halloween weekend ... 4 days including sunday  , weekend of the 6th a 3 day weekend including sunday and then i go back monday/tues and have 4 days more to finish it out. Gonna miss the second weekend due to a family event. I better see some damn rut activity this year.


----------



## pope125

Laying sod this morning , i look over in the woods and there are 4 does feeding they look at me put there heads back down and keep feeding .


----------



## davydtune

Lucky buggers, I still have over a week to wait up here


----------



## pope125

davydtune said:


> Lucky buggers, I still have over a week to wait up here


Honestly your not missing anything .


----------



## goathillinpa

Except time archery hunting. Remember the SRA's also get an additional two weeks after the state wide season closes.


----------



## CMattero

12-Ringer said:


> My dad just texted me, he got another doe this morning.
> 
> Joe


Alright Uncle Bruce!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Honestly your not missing anything .


Our local processor might not agree...his walk in is full!!

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

pope125 said:


> Got out this morning was slow saw like 8 doe . Wont be heading back out till we get a E or a SE or a W .





pope125 said:


> I do too , but I told myself back in June thats I'm not getting in a tree till mid-October .


Better check your calendar. It's still September where I live.


----------



## pope125

[QUOE=PAbigbear;1078806169]Better check your calendar. It's still September where I live.[/QUOTE]

I decided to go sit in tree , is that a problem ? Wanted to see what all this early season hype was about .


----------



## jacobh

Anyone else out in this heat??!!!!??? If so best of luck. If not your probably smarter then me


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Anyone else out in this heat??!!!!??? If so best of luck. If not your probably smarter then me


I will be joining you in 30 mins.....counting down till i can get out of work and to the woods, change and then up a tree.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Our local processor might not agree...his walk in is full!!
> 
> Joe


thats great !!! Maybe the PGC will open the season up 2 weeks earlier next year .


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Our local processor might not agree...his walk in is full!!
> 
> Joe



Wow!!! Some doe are getting shot , fawns , button bucks , yearlings . Miss anything ? Where are those big bucks that were going to hit the dirt ? In his cooler ?


----------



## JFoutdoors

Really wanted to get out today but its still to hot for me. Heading up to tioga this weekend. Havent checked the cameras for two weeks up there, hoping some new deer have shown up.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> [QUOE=PAbigbear;1078806169]Better check your calendar. It's still September where I live.


I decided to go sit in tree , is that a problem ? Wanted to see what all this early season hype was about .[/QUOTE]

I can take this early season or leave it. Felt good to sit in a stand but the woods are still very thick and its way to warm. If I didnt have vacation days I had to use by the end of the month I would not have taken any. Come on November. The big bucks should be 100% nocturnal down here by Oct.


----------



## nicko

Out on some public land sitting in a weed field off a tee of trails that intersect. I'm not in the spot I want to be but the field I wanted to sit did not get mowed and is shoulder high. I've had good luck in the past seeing deer here in the last hour of light so we'll see how tonight goes. If I hadn't brought my Thermacell, I wouldn't be able to take it.


----------



## Billy H

Great looking spot Nick.

Good luck to you guy sweatin it out tonight.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Out on some public land sitting in a weed field off a tee of trails that intersect. I'm not in the spot I want to be but the field I wanted to sit did not get mowed and is shoulder high. I've had good luck in the past seeing deer here in the last hour of light so we'll see how tonight goes. If I hadn't brought my Thermacell, I wouldn't be able to take it.


Nice spot! Which bow got called to duty tonight?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Nice spot! Which bow got called to duty tonight?



Predator brown GT500. Still need to break it in.


----------



## Mathias

Hanging tough Nick, good for you. After yesterday I'm done with the heat.
Trying another spot in the morning that historically has been stellar….


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> I decided to go sit in tree , is that a problem ? Wanted to see what all this early season hype was about .


I can take this early season or leave it. Felt good to sit in a stand but the woods are still very thick and its way to warm. If I didnt have vacation days I had to use by the end of the month I would not have taken any. Come on November. The big bucks should be 100% nocturnal down here by Oct.[/QUOTE]

Bill , all the bucks will be doing circles around the guys stands come november .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Well thought i was working saturday but that changed so i guess at 10 after 6:30 in the morning i will be climbing a tree making a noise like an apple for the buckeye opener


----------



## nicko

I saw one deer tonight while walking out on the edge of the unmowed field I came in hoping to sit. That's the lottery of hunting these games lands and I always lose.  Oh well, the chess match is part of the fun. These game lands still have potential until pheasant season opens at which point they will start to get trampled.


----------



## PaBone

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well thought i was working saturday but that changed so i guess at 10 after 6:30 in the morning i will be climbing a tree making a noise like an apple for the buckeye opener


I will be hunting the Buckeye state this weekend, but just in the evening. Acorns are really spotty this year in Jefferson County, but if you find acorns there's a lot of deer sign and seeing some good rubs.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PaBone said:


> I will be hunting the Buckeye state this weekend, but just in the evening. Acorns are really spotty this year in Jefferson County, but if you find acorns there's a lot of deer sign and seeing some good rubs.


No buck sign by me yet,and spotty acorns also


----------



## TauntoHawk

A nice 9pt in the 115-120 range got shot this morning that I had my eye on cam. Hadn't hunted the property yet, was waiting for it to cool down a little but another hunter with permission hunted a climber 40yds from my stand/cam and said he was the 23rd deer to walk by my stand. 

I have nothing but congrats for the hunter on his biggest buck to date.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Wow!!! Some doe are getting shot , fawns , button bucks , yearlings . Miss anything ? Where are those big bucks that were going to hit the dirt ? In his cooler ?


He did have two in there a 130ish 9 and a 120ish 8...both hunters were super pumped, they were thier best bucks to date, both from 5C West Chester area ....you missed a couple of full freezers and the HSH program in overdrive. Processor said he has had over 50 donations already - keep in mind a lot of deer from DE are brought to this processor as well, thier season has been open for some time....in fact, I think their shotgun season opens soon.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey guys, I thought the better about doing this, but sometimes writing can be a therapeutic process...today at 9:45AM my life was forever changed. I received a call from my wife at work (very rare) and when I took the call all I could understand was Camille (my 9 year old daughter) and emergency room. 

With a few moments to calm down I understood that my wife took a call from the pediatricians office which indicated they had concerns about the bloodwork Camille had given the day before as part of a routine physical. At no time had Camille demonstrated any symptoms of concern the bloodwork was simply a routine part of her 10-year old physical at our peds office. The doctor indicated elevated levels of white blood cells and platelets, and depressed levels of red blood cells and the simple suggestion was to take her to the hospital to have the bloodwork redone and evaluated. 

I immediately left the office, made as short work of the 41-mile drive as I could, picked up my wife, got my daughter out of school and headed straight to AI Dupont Children’s Hospital. The first real red flag was when we arrived, they had a reservation for us and we were in a room within minutes, Long story short – my baby girl, has been diagnosed with Leukemia. 

Between the hours of 11:30AM when we arrived and 11:30PM she has undergone three blood cultures, two bone marrow samples (one from each hip), a spinal tap to evaluate the cells of the spinal fluid, had a Pheresis catheter placed in her groin and is currently undergoing her first round of Pheresis treatment (removing the blood from the body, filtering out white blood cells and platelets and then replacing the blood) (I think - there is a lot we are still learning). Tomorrow we will learn “what flavor” of Leukemia has chosen to attack my daughter and the prescribed course of action, but we were prepped by the oncology team to expect an extended stay in the ICU ward. I just can’t understand…no symptoms, no fatigue, not even after two hours of dance, no fever, no headaches, bellyaches, anyaches…..

Before someone wonders….it may seem odd I chose to share here on an on-line forum full of complete strangers. I can tell you this…I am a family man through and through and blessed with a wonderful and very large family. To be quite honest, because of the high regard form my family and the work hours I keep, there is very little room for friends; my Dad is my best friend and to lay this at the feet of a father, grandfather, is large enough to bare without needing a simple sounding board. It may sound strange, but I do consider many of you friends in strange way, even those of you whom I have not met. We share a lot here, I feel like I know many of you and while that might seem a bit sad to a cynical some, I believe it won’t to a bountiful bunch. 

I am sorry to clog this board with such a terrible message. I just left my wife sleeping at the hospital bedside of my daughter, who morning’s biggest worry was about her clarinet lesson this afternoon and to top off my day; I had to have a terribly difficult conversation with my 12-year old son. 

Most who know me know my glass is always half-full and no matter what curve balls this thing throws at us, we’re determined to hit them out of the park. Let me tell you this though, when she looked up at me with tear-filled eyes and said Daddy please take me home, I would have cut my own throat that second to see it all go away.

Not sure how active I will be, might need to get on just to clear my head now and then; TapTalk on the phone makes that easy so don’t think I am a bad-dad if I am trying to convince Pope that the new early, early season isn’t all that bad :wink:while my daughter is going through chemo/radiation, but I am certain that I will need breaks for my own sanity. In my family I am often the one who serves as everyone elses rock, sounding board - comes with the territory of being the olders of the clan, affectionately referred to as King Cousin to the masses....I know much needed support will be there for me and my family, but with the added dynamic of my friends bieng family I fear may be difficult in this very troubling situation.

Hey Vince - thanks for the prayers bud! 

Thanks for reading and hug your kids!!
Joe


----------



## jesses80

sorry to hear ringer prayers from my family to yours.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

My thoughts are with you Joe,hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Octoberjohn

Joe, our thoughts and prayers will be with you, your family, and especially your daughter.


----------



## j.d.m.

My thoughts are with you and especially your daughter!!! Cancer sucks as bad as it is told to be. She is going to need every ounce of support her loved ones can give, and I hope she can get through it. As my quote says: "Enjoy life as much as you can, cause you never know!" Take great care of her. Prayers sent.


----------



## Billy H

Sorry to hear this Joe. Stay strong!


----------



## KylePA

Ringer,

Sorry to hear sending prayers your way. Headed out for my first sit of the year, gonna give it a go right behind the shed of the new house. Been seeing deer the first half hour of the day most mornings. Goodluck to anyone else out.


----------



## PaBone

Sorry Joe for the bad news, wishing your daughter and family the very best.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Wow Joe, sorry to hear that. Having a cancer survivor in my family I know it is imperative for your family to stay positive. Good luck with everything. Prayers on the way!


----------



## pope125

Joe , Thoughts and prayers sent your way .


----------



## jacobh

Prayers sent to your daughter and family Joe! I never understand why any child has to go through things like this. Be strong for her and your family. It's a long battle but u can be victorious!!! God bless your daughter and family


----------



## vonfoust

Joe my heart and prayers go out to you. You will make it through this.


----------



## Matt Musto

Prayers sent to your daughter and your family. Stay strong, I know you will.


----------



## jasonk0519

Joe, my thought and prayers are with you and you family.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Prayers sent to your family,your little girl will be fine.
Don't be afraid to ask if you need anything.


----------



## Mr. October

Joe . . I am not a religious person but will certainly send positive thoughts your way. I am so sorry for you, your wife, and your baby girl. I'm not a parent, but no parent should ever have to get news like this. It certainly puts the bickering we sometimes do here into perspective. Thank you for confiding in us and I hope it is therapeutic for you.


----------



## fatsbucknut

Horrible news. With a positive attitude and great doctors, she'll beat it.


----------



## davydtune

Terrible  Hold your head high and know you can get through this. Staying positive is huge. Prayers going out from up here.


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe - First thank you for sharing your situation. It gives all of us a stark reminder how fragile life is and not to take anything for granted. Camille and your family will be in my daily prayers. Even though we have never met everyone on here can tell you are a kind and generous person. You have given a lot to this forum and in the spirit of Hunters Helping Hunters please let us know if there is anything we can do for you and your family. Even if it is something simple like meeting for lunch to talk hunting for alittle while. Stay strong.


----------



## nicko

So sorry to hear this Joe. I couldn't help but think of our own son as I was reading this and how much of a blow it would be to hear a doctor give us this type of news. 

If there is a positive to be gained from this, it's that it was discovered before any physical symptoms set in and the doctors are aggressively treating her. 

Three Hail Mary's and an Our Father will be coming your daughters way every day for as long as it takes.


----------



## Mathias

Joe, I'm saddened to hear of this. Despite some subtle differences, we in this sub-forum of sorts all share a strong sense of *family*. It's who we are and it applies to our times afield as well.
We will get through this together.


----------



## KMiha

Sorry to hear that 12-Ringer. She's in good hands at DuPont.


----------



## fishfarmer

Joe, my heart goes out to you and your family. I have seen God work miracles in many situationslike this and I pray that God will do the same in your daughters case. Look to him for strength and guidance and we will be praying for you and your daughter.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Joe, my thoughts are with you, being a father of 3, I can't imagine. Keep your head up that precious little girl needs you. You are in good hands at dupont


----------



## dspell20

Joe- Thoughts and prayers for your baby girls and your family. Be strong and we are here if you need us


----------



## yetihunter1

Hey Joe, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## goathillinpa

12-ringer- prayers to you and your family!


----------



## LIVES TO HUNT

Joe, I don't usually post but read the forum every day at work. After reading your post, I couldn't help but respond. How a person posts on the forum tells a lot about the person himself. I have enjoyed your posts and look forward to them on a daily basis. With that being said, it gives us a bigger picture what we can expect from our daily lives. One minute we are talking about killing deer and the next we are talking about the brutal illness that your daughter has been diagnosed with. My heart goes out to you and your family. Sharing this with your AT family is not a bad thing. It helps get the raw emotions off your chest and you are able to focus on the bigger picture. We are all pulling for your daughter and keep a positive outlook. It can be beat....

Carlos


----------



## alancac98

jacobh said:


> Prayers sent to your daughter and family Joe! I never understand why any child has to go through things like this. Be strong for her and your family. It's a long battle but u can be victorious!!! God bless your daughter and family


My sentiments exactly. Prayers are with you and your family and stay strong. We're all here for you if and when you need us. Tell your daughter she will have lots of prayers coming her way.


----------



## Crow27

F*&K cancer. The stronger you stay the stronger she will be. Help her kick this things *****.


----------



## Tim Snyder

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## dougell

That's about as bad of a blow as any parent could ever get.It's tough to say anything in this type of situation but you have to keep the glass half full.They've made tremendous strides in treating these types of things and they get better at it all the time.It breaks my heart to even think about what you must be going through.You and your family will certainly be in everyone's thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Spency

Thoughts and prayers, She will beat this!


----------



## Sight Window

So sorry to hear that, I hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## blackngold51

Stay strong 12 ringer! Sending prayers your way!


----------



## skezskoz

Damn, sorry to hear that Joe, thoughts are with you and your daughter.


----------



## Hammer 1

12-Ringer said:


> Hey guys, I thought the better about doing this, but sometimes writing can be a therapeutic process...today at 9:45AM my life was forever changed. I received a call from my wife at work (very rare) and when I took the call all I could understand was Camille (my 9 year old daughter) and emergency room.
> 
> With a few moments to calm down I understood that my wife took a call from the pediatricians office which indicated they had concerns about the bloodwork Camille had given the day before as part of a routine physical. At no time had Camille demonstrated any symptoms of concern the bloodwork was simply a routine part of her 10-year old physical at our peds office. The doctor indicated elevated levels of white blood cells and platelets, and depressed levels of red blood cells and the simple suggestion was to take her to the hospital to have the bloodwork redone and evaluated.
> 
> I immediately left the office, made as short work of the 41-mile drive as I could, picked up my wife, got my daughter out of school and headed straight to AI Dupont Children’s Hospital. The first real red flag was when we arrived, they had a reservation for us and we were in a room within minutes, Long story short – my baby girl, has been diagnosed with Leukemia.
> 
> Between the hours of 11:30AM when we arrived and 11:30PM she has undergone three blood cultures, two bone marrow samples (one from each hip), a spinal tap to evaluate the cells of the spinal fluid, had a Pheresis catheter placed in her groin and is currently undergoing her first round of Pheresis treatment (removing the blood from the body, filtering out white blood cells and platelets and then replacing the blood) (I think - there is a lot we are still learning). Tomorrow we will learn “what flavor” of Leukemia has chosen to attack my daughter and the prescribed course of action, but we were prepped by the oncology team to expect an extended stay in the ICU ward. I just can’t understand…no symptoms, no fatigue, not even after two hours of dance, no fever, no headaches, bellyaches, anyaches…..
> 
> Before someone wonders….it may seem odd I chose to share here on an on-line forum full of complete strangers. I can tell you this…I am a family man through and through and blessed with a wonderful and very large family. To be quite honest, because of the high regard form my family and the work hours I keep, there is very little room for friends; my Dad is my best friend and to lay this at the feet of a father, grandfather, is large enough to bare without needing a simple sounding board. It may sound strange, but I do consider many of you friends in strange way, even those of you whom I have not met. We share a lot here, I feel like I know many of you and while that might seem a bit sad to a cynical some, I believe it won’t to a bountiful bunch.
> 
> I am sorry to clog this board with such a terrible message. I just left my wife sleeping at the hospital bedside of my daughter, who morning’s biggest worry was about her clarinet lesson this afternoon and to top off my day; I had to have a terribly difficult conversation with my 12-year old son.
> 
> Most who know me know my glass is always half-full and no matter what curve balls this thing throws at us, we’re determined to hit them out of the park. Let me tell you this though, when she looked up at me with tear-filled eyes and said Daddy please take me home, I would have cut my own throat that second to see it all go away.
> 
> Not sure how active I will be, might need to get on just to clear my head now and then; TapTalk on the phone makes that easy so don’t think I am a bad-dad if I am trying to convince Pope that the new early, early season isn’t all that bad :wink:while my daughter is going through chemo/radiation, but I am certain that I will need breaks for my own sanity. In my family I am often the one who serves as everyone elses rock, sounding board - comes with the territory of being the olders of the clan, affectionately referred to as King Cousin to the masses....I know much needed support will be there for me and my family, but with the added dynamic of my friends bieng family I fear may be difficult in this very troubling situation.
> 
> Hey Vince - thanks for the prayers bud!
> 
> Thanks for reading and hug your kids!!
> Joe


This really tore me up. I have a daughter your daughters age and that would be a hell of a blow! I wish you, your daughter and family the best.


----------



## 12-Ringer

WOW - you guys are great, thanks for the kind thoughts and prayers, the PMs, texts and emails mean more than I could ever express. Still waiting on marrow analysis which would give us the exact diagnosis and help inform the treatment plan and prognosis....

If there is a hell on earth, it is this....

Joe


----------



## boneheadjaz

So sorry to hear this new 12ringer. Praying for you and yours. Stay strong.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Prayers sent 12


----------



## rmm60985

Jeez Joe.. So sorry to hear about your daughter. Try to stay positive.. Especially for your daughter! Prayers sent your way!


----------



## Ryanp019

12-Ringer said:


> WOW - you guys are great, thanks for the kind thoughts and prayers, the PMs, texts and emails mean more than I could ever express. Still waiting on marrow analysis which would give us the exact diagnosis and help inform the treatment plan and prognosis....
> 
> If there is a hell on earth, it is this....
> 
> Joe


I am very sorry to hear about your daughter. I have three of my own ages 3-8 and I can imagine this news is all but unbearable for you and your family. My prayers are with you and your family as you fight this battle but your daughter will surely win the war!! I know it's hard but stay positive and put faith in the lord. Good luck and we will all be here to cheer that young lady on!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck to anyone heading out this morning! Hoping all out have a great morning.

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes/prayers. Official diagnosis came it at 7PM last night..chronic myeloid leukemia - chronic phase. If there is one to have this would be it(at least that was an unofficial from one of the oncology nurses, doctors wouldn't go that far)..tight lipped about "prognosis" until genetic study returns early next week. She already had her first round of chemo tonight at 8 and will remain in ICU through the weekend at least. One thing I can say about this place (AI Dupont Children's Hospital) they don't mess around. My wife has been out since 930, she needed the rest more than I. She havent left since 11am yesterday, i went home last night to help support Tyler. Hard to believe two days ago I was planning a Saturday morning hunt and today I'm curled in a hospital bed with baby girl.

I doubt I'll continue flooding this thread with these updates, but we were so overwhelmed with the responses both in the open forum, PM, calls, and texts. I felt a responsibility to share what we know at this point. I'm sure I'll drop a line or two, hopefully between posts about big buck biting the dust 

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## nicko

This has got to be an unbelievable situation to absorb Joe. I know any of us who are parents would gladly trade places with our kids to protect them from this parasite of a disease. 

Doing a quick search on the diagnosis, it sounds like this was caught in the earliest stage which seems to be the best possible scenario. Thank God Camille had a routine checkup that caught this. I don't think anybody needs to be religious to come away feeling that somebody is looking out for your daughter. 

I'm sitting in the car right now getting ready to head out into the inky blackness on some public land. Whereas I would normally be running through stand locations and thinking about wind direction, my mind is 20 miles away back home thinking about our son. The first thing I'm going to do when I see him back at home is give him a hug and a kiss. 

Thanks for the update Joe. Please let your family know you've got all of pulling for Camille.


----------



## Mr. October

First sit of the season. Drove 45 minutes and then realized I forgot my safety belt. I'm now nestled in to a deadfall on the ground.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> First sit of the season. Drove 45 minutes and then realized I forgot my safety belt. I'm now nestled in to a deadfall on the ground.


Oh no!! I've been there too. Good luck.


----------



## Billy H

Joe it sounds like docs are all over it. She is in good hands. 

Settled in here in northern montco. Very quiet this AM. Good luck all that are out.


----------



## pope125

Good luck to everyone hunting this morning , and be safe !!


----------



## jacobh

Joe your baby is in great hands at DuPont for sure. They don't mess around. Just remember especially a child as bad as u want it cured so do the Drs. They're amazing. U send our blessings to the little girl and let her know we are all going to fight with her!!!! Be strong and don't show a weakness for her and she will come through just fine!!! God bless


----------



## Billy H

Crazy squirrel cant stand to see one hickory nut left on the trees. Little SOB is methodically going tree to tree knocking down as many as he can. Meanwhile there are hundreds of acorns on the ground for the taking.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

good luck this morning, think I am heading out in the afternoon


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Oh no!! I've been there too. Good luck.


Just had an encounter with a big 8 point. He went by just a tad too far. And then walked right under the tree I'd have been in had I had my harness.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Just had an encounter with a big 8 point. He went by just a tad too far. And then walked right under the tree I'd have been in had I had my harness.


Oh that sucks. At least he didnt spook.


----------



## fishguts430

12 ringer we here have your daughter in our prayers. 

I was wondering if I could get some tips from you guys. I'm sure some of you hunt in Berks county. Have any of you ever hunted french creek state park or the game lands around it? My buddy hunts them and is having one heck of a time locating deer. IV hunted up there with him a few times and there is just no thick stuff for the deer to bed and there is a billion Oaks trees everywhere. I'm from york and it's nothing but thick stuff makes it hard to hunt hut easy to locate deer. Could you guys point me in the right direction on what kind of stuff those deer bed in and how to pick what area of acorns they will be eating? I in know way want to know where you hunt just some advice so hopefully my buddy can get his first deer on the ground


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> First sit of the season. Drove 45 minutes and then realized I forgot my safety belt. I'm now nestled in to a deadfall on the ground.


You made the right choice!!!! I hope it pays off.

Joe


----------



## nicko

fishguts430 said:


> 12 ringer we here have your daughter in our prayers.
> 
> I was wondering if I could get some tips from you guys. I'm sure some of you hunt in Berks county. Have any of you ever hunted french creek state park or the game lands around it? My buddy hunts them and is having one heck of a time locating deer. IV hunted up there with him a few times and there is just no thick stuff for the deer to bed and there is a billion Oaks trees everywhere. I'm from york and it's nothing but thick stuff makes it hard to hunt hut easy to locate deer. Could you guys point me in the right direction on what kind of stuff those deer bed in and how to pick what area of acorns they will be eating? I in know way want to know where you hunt just some advice so hopefully my buddy can get his first deer on the ground


Sending you a PM.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fishguts430 said:


> 12 ringer we here have your daughter in our prayers.
> 
> I was wondering if I could get some tips from you guys. I'm sure some of you hunt in Berks county. Have any of you ever hunted french creek state park or the game lands around it? My buddy hunts them and is having one heck of a time locating deer. IV hunted up there with him a few times and there is just no thick stuff for the deer to bed and there is a billion Oaks trees everywhere. I'm from york and it's nothing but thick stuff makes it hard to hunt hut easy to locate deer. Could you guys point me in the right direction on what kind of stuff those deer bed in and how to pick what area of acorns they will be eating? I in know way want to know where you hunt just some advice so hopefully my buddy can get his first deer on the ground


Park along Shed Road about 1/2 mile SW of the intesection of Shed and Red Corner Road. Wait until you see park signs on both sides of the road. Enter the woods on the East side of Shed hiking toward Powerline. There are few scattered Red oak and beech nut between Shed Road and the powerline, however you will get traffic in that area. Continue to hike and when you hit the power line turn south for about 150-200 yards then turn east into the woods. Roughly 60 yards in you'll start seeing pockets of white oaks loaded this year. Hike further down to the creek during the rut, you'll see some good area in there that always hold deer. Don't be surprised if you bump a fee while your scouting or if you come across a stand or two. If you happen across a Comfort Zone loc-on with a homemade footrest in a small oak with strap-on steps starting about 8 feet up, you'll need two sections of a stick ladder or something to get you to the first strap-on, but feel free to climb in...Looks like it wont get much use this year.

Joe


----------



## CMattero

Not a bad morning sit. Saw a doe with two fawns (both button bucks!!) at 40yds...here's a question, does anyone use any type of scent in the early season?


----------



## nicko

CMattero said:


> .........here's a question, does anyone use any type of scent in the early season?


None here. Way too early to break out any doe-in-estrous if that's the type of scent you're referring to. I wouldn't consider using that until about 1 week into November.


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer,

I stay out of most hunting threads these days, but when I saw you had the last post on this one I wanted to come in and see how you're hunts were going. I've always enjoyed reading about your hunting, how you approach it, etc. Little did I know what had happened to your daughter.... What a heart break.   I'm really sorry you and your family are going through this. Thoughts are with you all.


----------



## pope125

CMattero said:


> Not a bad morning sit. Saw a doe with two fawns (both button bucks!!) at 40yds...here's a question, does anyone use any type of scent in the early season?


I don't use scent anymore used too , I find it spooks them more than anything . Only thing I use is Ever Calm .


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> Park along Shed Road about 1/2 mile SW of the intesection of Shed and Red Corner Road. Wait until you see park signs on both sides of the road. Enter the woods on the East side of Shed hiking toward Powerline. There are few scattered Red oak and beech nut between Shed Road and the powerline, however you will get traffic in that area. Continue to hike and when you hit the power line turn south for about 150-200 yards then turn east into the woods. Roughly 60 yards in you'll start seeing pockets of white oaks loaded this year. Hike further down to the creek during the rut, you'll see some good area in there that always hold deer. Don't be surprised if you bump a fee while your scouting or if you come across a stand or two. If you happen across a Comfort Zone loc-on with a homemade footrest in a small oak with strap-on steps starting about 8 feet up, you'll need two sections of a stick ladder or something to get you to the first strap-on, but feel free to climb in...Looks like it wont get much use this year.
> 
> Joe


And this is EXACTLY why I come in here when I've seen you posted. Unreal. :thumbs_up


----------



## Billy H

CMattero said:


> Not a bad morning sit. Saw a doe with two fawns (both button bucks!!) at 40yds...here's a question, does anyone use any type of scent in the early season?


I am not a believer in scents anytime of the year. Lots of guy swear by the stuff. But I think they do more harm than good.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> I am not a believer in scents anytime of the year. Lots of guy swear by the stuff. But I think they do more harm than good.


Bill , Pretty much said the same thing a few post back. But there is a huge market for it . I used to use it years ago but it used to spook more deer than anything .


----------



## pope125

Looking like nothing but NE , E winds all next weeks .


----------



## CMattero

nicko said:


> None here. Way too early to break out any doe-in-estrous if that's the type of scent you're referring to. I wouldn't consider using that until about 1 week into November.


I only use estrus during the rut, I'm not that crazy! I know they have "early season" scents but I've never been too fond of them. Just figured I'd get some other opinions


----------



## nicko

The only scent I ever used that I had luck with was Trails End #307 but it is now illegal to use in PA (might have been illegal at the time I was using it for all I know). But like Billy and Pope, I no longer use estrous.


----------



## pope125

Guys that hunted this morning , how was the deer movement ?


----------



## Tim Snyder

Why is Trail's End 307 illegal to use? Have somebody that swear by it and haven't heard anything about not being able to use.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Guys that hunted this morning , how was the deer movement ?


Nothing here Bob. I sat some public land at first light. About 7:30, I got up and walked around and saw nothing on its feet. I was home by 9am.


----------



## nicko

Tim Snyder said:


> Why is Trail's End 307 illegal to use? Have somebody that swear by it and haven't heard anything about not being able to use.


Page #18 from the PA Hunting Rules and Regs - LURES & SCENTS.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/pgc/pa_huntingdigest1516/#/18

Not sure if I am over-interpretting the rule but Trails End has a definite vanilla-like aroma about it but I know they don't publish the list of ingredients used in it. You'd probably have to confirm it with a PAGC officer.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Nothing here Bob. I sat some public land at first light. About 7:30, I got up and walked around and saw nothing on its feet. I was home by 9am.


Saw deer everyday this week going to Wawa and this morning first morning I saw nothing .


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Page #18 from the PA Hunting Rules and Regs - LURES & SCENTS.
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/pgc/pa_huntingdigest1516/#/18



I think there is a few things they sell that are illegal to use . Nose Jammer being one I believe ?


----------



## cc122368

Why dose my part of PA have to open Oct 3rd? I want to be in the woods I know by this time before I was in the woods cutting my season shorter dang.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I think there is a few things they sell that are illegal to use . Nose Jammer being one I believe ?


Yes. And anything with a white oak acorn scent like the HS scent wafers.


----------



## Squirrel

First, I am very sorry to read about your daughter Joe. We have never met but I am saddened to read your daughter and family has to go through this. Cancer is almost as hard on the family as it is the patient, because it is heart breaking to know how bad your loved one is suffering. I said almost. 

Second, good luck to guys getting out this early season. I only made it the first day, passed a tiny doe at 7am or so. I will not make it out again until next Saturday at my normal hunting grounds in 2C.


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Guys that hunted this morning , how was the deer movement ?


I was covered up with deer all morning including a really good 8 pointer that was vacuuming up acorns.


----------



## nicko

The weather looks to be taking a better turn in the mid part of next week with lows in the mid 40s and highs in the mid 60s from Wednesday on.


----------



## Mr. October

We have a wedding to go to next Saturday. I won't be able to get out again until the 10th. Sure wish I could get out on Sunday


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> The weather looks to be taking a better turn in the mid part of next week with lows in the mid 40s and highs in the mid 60s from Wednesday on.


Lots of time to change but my WMU 3C area Saturday morning prediction is high 30's!!!!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Lots of time to change but my WMU 3C area Saturday morning prediction is high 30's!!!!


NICE!!!! Those temps should have deer up on the feet Matt.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Guys that hunted this morning , how was the deer movement ?


Nonexistent where I was. On my walk back to my house I spooked two doe that were bedded by my little barn.


----------



## Mathias

Just in Walmart. A "hunter" came in all camo'd up, rubber boots, smoking a scent free cigarette. Buying corn.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Mathias said:


> Just in Walmart. A "hunter" came in all camo'd up, rubber boots, smoking a scent free cigarette. Buying corn.


Lol.... Gotta love it. Guy I work with talks openly about dumping bags of corn. They get bummed out when Walmart sells out


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Speaking of corn, they cut it down where I hunt. Anyone else see corn getting cut? Definitely a game changer. Hopefully I see more movement this evening, I have some brassica waiting for them.


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> Page #18 from the PA Hunting Rules and Regs - LURES & SCENTS.
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/pgc/pa_huntingdigest1516/#/18
> 
> Not sure if I am over-interpretting the rule but Trails End has a definite vanilla-like aroma about it but I know they don't publish the list of ingredients used in it. You'd probably have to confirm it with a PAGC officer.


that why I use ever calm deer herd in a stick.


----------



## Mathias

avidarcher88pa said:


> Speaking of corn, they cut it down where I hunt. Anyone else see corn getting cut? Definitely a game changer. Hopefully I see more movement this evening, I have some brassica waiting for them.


My son and family are up at mtn house. He told me the corn is cut. Good. Gives them less places to eat/hide. Now they need my food plots!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Mathias said:


> My son and family are up at mtn house. He told me the corn is cut. Good. Gives them less places to eat/hide. Now they need my food plots!


Exactly!


----------



## Tim Snyder

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bww83

What are you guys seeing for acorns in your area? here in Bedford county there are are few on the ground and not to many in the trees.


----------



## nicko

Bww83 said:


> What are you guys seeing for acorns in your area? here in Bedford county there are are few on the ground and not to many in the trees.


The property I hunt in 5C Berks county is absolutely loaded. They are everywhere and they are big suckers too.


----------



## hobbs4421

I'm praying for your family Joe. I'm so sorry your family has to go through this!

God bless


----------



## muppetmower00

Just shot over a black coyote! 30 yds. Gave him a haircut


----------



## Mathias

muppetmower00 said:


> Just shot over a black coyote! 30 yds. Gave him a haircut


Bummer!


----------



## 12-Ringer

muppetmower00 said:


> Just shot over a black coyote! 30 yds. Gave him a haircut


Man that sucks....I'd love to get one of those...

Joe


----------



## jac48

1st morning out in 2B this AM. Within 2 - 3 minutes in the stand - still getting situated a shooter buck (at least for me, 2nd season hunting - so pretty much any legal is a shooter  ) looked like a nice size 6 or 8 jots right under the stand - actually startled me. Runs about 20 yards and just stands there - was still too dark to get a good shot off. About 30 seconds later he hopped out of sight. 10 minutes goes by and from the same direction the buck ran..comes 3 loud snorts...then I hear him run off. 

Was going to pack in about 9, I look to my left and see a yearling about 10 yards out, quiet as a mouse. I just watched it graze around me. When it was about 25 yards out it caught sight of me and bolted. I sit about 10 feet up on a hillside - at 25 yards it was about parallel to me. 

All in all a good morning - will be heading back out Tuesday AM.


----------



## Mathias

Nice evening to be anywhere but work. Feels cooler than actual temperature.


----------



## jacobh

Well skunked tonight. Not sure why but no deer. Seems like a pretty full moon. Temps seem great for movement but nada for me. How'd u others do?


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Nice night but they didn't get up until just before dark. Lots of acorns in Lehigh County.


----------



## Mathias

My son texted me said the food plot was Ioaded with deer. Said it looks heavily browsed, surprisingly with all the corn that was close by this year.


----------



## CMattero

Most productive evening sit thus far...Saw 7 does all browsing but 150yds away.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

My brassica has been getting hammered


----------



## PaBone

12-Ringer said:


> Man that sucks....I'd love to get one of those...
> 
> Joe


I shot a black yote about five years ago and haven't seen one since


----------



## nicko

We need temps to get into the mid 40s range before we're going to see deer moving around regularly. Deer are transitioning to their winter coats and temps that feel cool to us are still too warm for the deer. Mid 40s and down is when the deer will start moving.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Last weekend when I saw corn was cut my wi winter greens were about 6 inches. This weekend they look like they have been eaten down to almost nothing (not a huge plot, maybe quarter acre) will they grow back or are they done? First time I planted them.


----------



## jdhaines32

Tim Snyder said:


> Why is Trail's End 307 illegal to use? Have somebody that swear by it and haven't heard anything about not being able to use.


I believe Trails End has Persimmon scent in it also which would be a food scent making it illegal to use.


----------



## Mathias

Lots of deer moving tonight. Most I've seen at night in quite awhile.


----------



## Ryanp019

Took the kids on a spotting trip tonight here in 4b. Saw about 55 deer in an hours or so time. Couple bachelor groups


----------



## Mr. October

Good morning. And welcome to Sunday in Pennsylvania. While most of our brethren across the country are polishing off their breakfast, grabbing their bows and heading to their treestands, we can enjoy the computer, maybe a hunting show, and if so inspired go see the Pope later today. Thanks goodness I don't have to be in a treestand this morning.


----------



## Billy H

Come on Pete tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Come on Pete tell us how you really feel.


I just know that big 8 I saw yesterday will likely be heading down the same path in another hour. And in two weeks when I get to hunt again the greedy neighbor will probably have killed him and a dozen other deer.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> I just know that big 8 I saw yesterday will likely be heading down the same path in another hour. And in two weeks when I get to hunt again the greedy neighbor will probably have killed him and a dozen other deer.


That sucks. Nothing worse than a problematic neighboring property owner.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> That sucks. Nothing worse than a problematic neighboring property owner.


He's not even an owner. He hunts on property owned by others who also hunt and feels no guilt about shooting every deer that walks by. I can't believe the owners don't give him the boot especially since after the first two weeks last year nobody saw a single mature antler less deer. He is a school teacher and hunts every day. He doesn't like deer meat. Just killing with his crossbow.


----------



## Billy H

Bad news. Maybe time to talk to the owners. The guy who owns 7 acres between my property and another parcel I hunt likes to ride his four wheelers around the property lines in the fall. Major PIA but nothing like your dealing with. I am thankful he doesnt hunt.


----------



## pope125

avidarcher88pa said:


> Speaking of corn, they cut it down where I hunt. Anyone else see corn getting cut? Definitely a game changer. Hopefully I see more movement this evening, I have some brassica waiting for them.


Did not think hit Brassicas this time of year? I was thought you needed A few frost that turn them to sugar . Sure you don't have a blend and there hitting something else and not the brassicas ?


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> Did not think hit Brassicas this time of year? I was thought you needed A few frost that turn them to sugar . Sure you don't have a blend and there hitting something else and not the brassicas ?


They eat radish tops long before frost....yes I'm sure I plant my own mixes.


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> They eat radish tops long before frost....yes I'm sure I plant my own mixes.


Sorry !! I was just asking .


----------



## avidarcher88pa

It is a blend. Soon as corn came down they ate it down, seems like they are hitting everything though


----------



## pope125

avidarcher88pa said:


> It is a blend. Soon as corn came down they ate it down, seems like they are hitting everything though


Ok !! sounds goods .


----------



## PaBone

The farmer next to the property I was hunting in Ohio last night was chopping corn. I was hunting in some white oaks about 300 yards away and saw a big wide shooter buck at 4:00, earlier than expected as warm as the sun was at that time. Had two mature does feed through at dark heading for the corn field. I will be back tonight again using my climber. This strong south east wind is making it tough to get exactly where I want, but nobody winded me last night and it keeps the skeeters away.


----------



## pope125

PaBone said:


> The farmer next to the property I was hunting in Ohio last night was chopping corn. I was hunting in some white oaks about 300 yards away and saw a big wide shooter buck at 4:00, earlier than expected as warm as the sun was at that time. Had two mature does feed through at dark heading for the corn field. I will be back tonight again using my climber. This strong south east wind is making it tough to get exactly where I want, but nobody winded me last night and it keeps the skeeters away.


Good luck!! Miss hunting Ohio .


----------



## vonfoust

I've got close to an acre of turnips with a few radishes sprinkled in. Got to walk through last night. The radish tops are getting eaten, the turnip tops are getting nibbled a bit. Nothing like when the hard frosts hit yet though.


----------



## Mathias

Forecasting 1-2" of rain Tuesday night. I sure hope so we need it badly here in SE Pa and up north. My pond up there is down 18", most years it drops 2-3 at the most. Food plots suffering too.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Forecasting 1-2" of rain Tuesday night. I sure hope so we need it badly here in SE Pa and up north. My pond up there is down 18", most years it drops 2-3 at the most. Food plots suffering too.


That aint no joke we really could use it. I hope that forecast is accurate.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Let it rain! Should knock some leaves down as well


----------



## jesses80

yes could def. use some rain need to get the winter rye planted.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like a good morning on tap. Taking a quick break from the bedside to the healing garden ...there is certainly something therapeutic about the early morning cool breeze on your face, but then again everyone here gets that....

Thanks again for the continued PM, texts, and calls. I actually read some to Camille this evening and she welled up a bit and said those guys don't even know me....it was a refreshing opportunity to remind her that people don't have to "know" one another to share compassion and empathy. So sad that sometimes we need dire situations like this to be reminded.

She told me to wish you all good luck!

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like a good morning on tap. Taking a quick break from the bedside to the healing garden ...there is certainly something therapeutic about the early morning cool breeze on your face, but then again everyone here gets that....
> 
> Thanks again for the continued PM, texts, and calls. I actually read some to Camille this evening and she welled up a bit and said those guys don't even know me....it was a refreshing opportunity to remind her that people don't have to "know" one another to share compassion and empathy. So sad that sometimes we need dire situations like this to be reminded.
> 
> She told me to wish you all good luck!
> 
> Joe


Enjoy your morning Joe.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like a good morning on tap. Taking a quick break from the bedside to the healing garden ...there is certainly something therapeutic about the early morning cool breeze on your face, but then again everyone here gets that....
> 
> Thanks again for the continued PM, texts, and calls. I actually read some to Camille this evening and she welled up a bit and said those guys don't even know me....it was a refreshing opportunity to remind her that people don't have to "know" one another to share compassion and empathy. So sad that sometimes we need dire situations like this to be reminded.
> 
> She told me to wish you all good luck!
> 
> Joe


Joe , enjoy your morning and good luck . Prayers are still going your way . What your going thru with your daughter really hit home, made me start to think long and hard about things in my life .


----------



## jacobh

Enjoy the time Joe. Your daughter is a sweet little girl all she's going through to wish everyone good luck. U did good raising her!! Prayers will be continuing her direction as long as needed


----------



## nicko

You've got a great girl there Joe but you already know that.


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe - glad you are able to get out and recharge yourself. Reflected a lot about your situation on Friday when I was up in the tree. Must have sent 100 Hail Mary's your way. Stay strong. It is clear you have a special little girl there.


----------



## yetihunter1

Ned250 said:


> And this is EXACTLY why I come in here when I've seen you posted. Unreal. :thumbs_up


haha guy will walk out there and find a line to use the stand!


----------



## pope125

Been working hard all summer , need to go sit in a tree got a good wind for one of my doe spots .


----------



## fishguts430

Buddy won't be using his stand at all and won't set up within 159 yards of it. Said so himself. Just glad he gave some advice on what areas to look in


----------



## Mathias

Looking at the forecast I can tell hunting season is here. The rain we've been lacking the past 3 months will soon be here…..
On the plus side, I actually enjoy rain. I still reflect back to my second year as a bow hunter and the *monster*, to this day largest buck I've had in range, I missed while ground hunting in the rain/sleet at less than 10 yards :embara:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Saw this on FB maybe you guys have seen it already,said Berks county


----------



## Matt Musto

Didn't see that yet, thanks for posting. What a brute!


----------



## 12-Ringer

fishguts430 said:


> Buddy won't be using his stand at all and won't set up within 159 yards of it. Said so himself. Just glad he gave some advice on what areas to look in


Hey Don, I am serious, if your buddy stumbles across it he is more that welcome to use it. Rather have someone use it than someone else think it is abandoned and free for the taking...It was prepped in early August so the lanes should be good to go...heck, it might already be gone??:mg:

Trust me, Matt didn't mean anything cross with his comment, he is a good guy!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Saw this on FB maybe you guys have seen it already,said Berks county


WOW - GIANT!!! Hope we don't find out it was killed in 5 different states....

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

fishguts430 said:


> Buddy won't be using his stand at all and won't set up within 159 yards of it. Said so himself. Just glad he gave some advice on what areas to look in


Wasn't trying to start anything, just saying with Joe being so nice putting his stand info out there like that for your friend im curious if any AT lurkers will be looking for it this coming weekend. Good luck this season.


----------



## yetihunter1

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Saw this on FB maybe you guys have seen it already,said Berks county


Would love to see something like that in the stand! After this weekend i would just like to see a deer. Did the UBP Bow Hunt and it was a blast as usual but the deer movement sucked. Out of around 60 guys two does where shot. Had some great spots, just couldn't get the deer to cooperate. My freezer looks emptier every day.....


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> WOW - GIANT!!! Hope we don't find out it was killed in 5 different states....
> 
> Joe


Or the horns are screwed into it , like that NC boy did . lol


----------



## attackone

Bww83 said:


> What are you guys seeing for acorns in your area? here in Bedford county there are are few on the ground and not to many in the trees.


Where are you at in bedford


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Or the horns are screwed into it , like that NC boy did . lol


Lol...I almost forgot..

Joe


----------



## Mathias

82 degrees feels like Fla.


----------



## King

I hunted the evening of opening day and saw 5 does and yearlings. Only deer in range was a spotted fawn. Hunting the following Monday evening and saw 11. A 4-point and the rest being does and yearlings. As of late last week, all the corn in the area has been combined says my farmer buddy who owns the farm I hunt. So that will certainly be a welcomed sight when I return there to hunt this weekend.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## johnv2675

I was out in a 8 foot by 8 foot cabin on stilts on my property tonight. I got out at 6:10 pm and at around 6:30 pm three doe came up the hill next to the cabin. I was out it torrential rain earlier, and to camo uniform was all wet and being dried, so I decided (which was very bad decision) to where a white shirt, thinking the cabin would conceal me.

As the deer approached, they spotted me, and they started snorting and stomping their hooves. Eventually they ran (sort of a medium speed) away and slowed about 100 yards away from me.

I had a clear shot on one at 30 yards, but because this is my first deer season with a compound bow, I did not feel good about taking such a long shot. I'm gonna hand a stand near the cabin and try my luck tomorrow.

That brings me to my question, do you think they will continue to do that same route or did I scare them for good?

Thanks,

John


----------



## rmm60985

Mathias said:


> 82 degrees feels like Fla.


That spot looks awesome. If thats private land it would be an awesome place for a small kill plot.


----------



## fishguts430

Steve [my buddy] just called me up. He knows what you are going threw since he had lukimia when he was young. He said he's going to go look for it and keep an eye on it for ya. He's checking out that ridge we talked about be he wants to make sure if you want to hunt it, it will be there for ya. He will tell me to tell you if it's missing (if he can even find it) if it does get stolen him and I will put another one up for you.


----------



## nicko

johnv2675 said:


> I was out in a 8 foot by 8 foot cabin on stilts on my property tonight. I got out at 6:10 pm and at around 6:30 pm three doe came up the hill next to the cabin. I was out it torrential rain earlier, and to camo uniform was all wet and being dried, so I decided (which was very bad decision) to where a white shirt, thinking the cabin would conceal me.
> 
> As the deer approached, they spotted me, and they started snorting and stomping their hooves. Eventually they ran (sort of a medium speed) away and slowed about 100 yards away from me.
> 
> I had a clear shot on one at 30 yards, but because this is my first deer season with a compound bow, I did not feel good about taking such a long shot. I'm gonna hand a stand near the cabin and try my luck tomorrow.
> 
> That brings me to my question, do you think they will continue to do that same route or did I scare them for good?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


I would look to mix it up and move about 75-100 yards away from that cabin. The fact that the deer were snorting and stomping and staring at you says they saw something they didn't like and will probably steer clear of that cabin.


----------



## nicko

Great looking spot there Matt.


----------



## fishguts430

Anyways boys I'm in a bit dilemma. This is my first year really going out and hunting public lands. It's not a big price of property either. It's a county park so kinda small. Anyway I have about 10 areas scouted and picked out. Most are a decent walk but one spot is maybe 80 yards off the road. I know there is another guy that hunts around there. What it is a little clearing with some tallish grass around it. Then some thick pine trees. The guy is hunting the Pine trees and there's a lot of sign in there and I was going to hunt there. But it seems like the deer are bedding on the edge of this clearing then going into the Pine trees. I put a camera uo yesterday evening and picked it up this evening since people are doing there last minute scouting. I had 120 pictires of deer in this clearing. I really want to take the big doe I got on the camera sat. Evening on opening day but am worried if this other guy or someone else hunts there in the morning there gonna screw everything up. Should I just not worry about this spot untill a week or so and let things cool down. Maybe hunt it after work one day and hope nobody's there i'dk what to do. I have another spot that looks prime I want to hit up as well. How do you choose where to hunt!? This became more of a rant but I bearly got sleep last night since I'm stressing over it and now I'm really not going to sleep tonight since I know about that spot. And I still have 5 days until I can even hunt


----------



## Mathias

2 small bucks and mom & young ones. Good sit.


----------



## nicko

Looks like the spot Matt.


----------



## nicko

fishguts430 said:


> Anyways boys I'm in a bit dilemma. This is my first year really going out and hunting public lands. It's not a big price of property either. It's a county park so kinda small. Anyway I have about 10 areas scouted and picked out. Most are a decent walk but one spot is maybe 80 yards off the road. I know there is another guy that hunts around there. What it is a little clearing with some tallish grass around it. Then some thick pine trees. The guy is hunting the Pine trees and there's a lot of sign in there and I was going to hunt there. But it seems like the deer are bedding on the edge of this clearing then going into the Pine trees. I put a camera uo yesterday evening and picked it up this evening since people are doing there last minute scouting. I had 120 pictires of deer in this clearing. I really want to take the big doe I got on the camera sat. Evening on opening day but am worried if this other guy or someone else hunts there in the morning there gonna screw everything up. Should I just not worry about this spot untill a week or so and let things cool down. Maybe hunt it after work one day and hope nobody's there i'dk what to do. I have another spot that looks prime I want to hit up as well. How do you choose where to hunt!? This became more of a rant but I bearly got sleep last night since I'm stressing over it and now I'm really not going to sleep tonight since I know about that spot. And I still have 5 days until I can even hunt


I would go hunt the other spot you think is prime and not worry about the other hunter.


----------



## fishguts430

Haven't seen any sign of other people at the spot I think looks prime. Just don't want to destroy it by hunting it morning and probably evening since I saw most deer in the evening. I'm used to hunting one stand all year now iv got 10 sets so I can hunt the (wind) lol


----------



## manowar669

nicko said:


> None here. Way too early to break out any doe-in-estrous if that's the type of scent you're referring to. I wouldn't consider using that until about 1 week into November.


just for kicks last season I put out estrous scent Oct 18, and my best buck went straight for it. His neck was already puffed up. Never would have thought that would happen, maybe a few younger bucks or something. I'll try again mid-late October and see what happens.


----------



## fishguts430

I seen manowar669 buck. I couldn't believe it when he told me. Maybe he was tired of waiting for that time of the year lol


----------



## jlh42581

manowar669 said:


> just for kicks last season I put out estrous scent Oct 18, and my best buck went straight for it. His neck was already puffed up. Never would have thought that would happen, maybe a few younger bucks or something. I'll try again mid-late October and see what happens.


Had one of my best encounters ever in my younger days using estrous scent way too early. In fact, it happened in the same area twice on two different bucks. BIG bucks. First time it happened I was sitting on the ground with a shotgun hunting small game. Reached in my pocket and pulled out some tinks gel from the previous season and squirted some right on the log I was sitting on. I was half scared when he walked past at five yards. I sat like a statue, fearing if I moved he might gore me. Buck two showed up when I decided "its too hot to hunt deer" at 3pm in the afternoon on a 90 degree day. I was about two more drops from being on the ground in a climber when I caught movement out of my eye. That was in the day of slow compounds. He came in the entire way head on and I wouldnt take a frontal under any circumstance in that day in age. Heck that bow was prob pushing a whopping 200fps tops. Never got a shot, at 20 he picked his head up and was looking right at me. Four or five bounds and he stood on the other side of the saddle looking at me from near the road. People were driving by and locking up the brakes to get a look. I never saw him again either.


----------



## nicko

There is an early part to the rut that will take place in mid October. Not all does come into heat at the same time and some will come into heat a month earlier than the majority of does. It's not something you'll see regularly but it does happen.


----------



## Ryanp019

jlh42581 said:


> Had one of my best encounters ever in my younger days using estrous scent way too early. In fact, it happened in the same area twice on two different bucks. BIG bucks. First time it happened I was sitting on the ground with a shotgun hunting small game. Reached in my pocket and pulled out some tinks gel from the previous season and squirted some right on the log I was sitting on. I was half scared when he walked past at five yards. I sat like a statue, fearing if I moved he might gore me. Buck two showed up when I decided "its too hot to hunt deer" at 3pm in the afternoon on a 90 degree day. I was about two more drops from being on the ground in a climber when I caught movement out of my eye. That was in the day of slow compounds. He came in the entire way head on and I wouldnt take a frontal under any circumstance in that day in age. Heck that bow was prob pushing a whopping 200fps tops. Never got a shot, at 20 he picked his head up and was looking right at me. Four or five bounds and he stood on the other side of the saddle looking at me from near the road. People were driving by and locking up the brakes to get a look. I never saw him again either.


That's funny


----------



## jesses80

2 years I found a gem of a social scrape about mid October so I put a camera on it to see what deer in the area where using it and how often well let's just say I was blown away with how great this spot is in fact I got a camera on this spot right now and I can't believe the deer that are using it right now last year I didn't put a camera on it till middle of October cause I figured well they wouldn't start using it till late October well I was wrong cause there working it Purdy good but I'm still not going to let my buddy hunt this spot till the end of October when there guard is down more I set him up last year in this spot and he missed a nice 8 point on the first of November and the second time we went to go into this spot the big 10 was already there before us and he actually got with in 60 yards of us on his way out of checking the social scrape well the big 10 is back around and checking the scrape out again mainly at night but have had a couple shots in the day light hrs so I don't want to rush my season away but I wont hunt near this spot till October 26 when I no the day light sightings on this scrape pick up and there minds are focused a little more on doe side of things so right right now the last week of October can't get here soon enough .


----------



## j.d.m.

Been waiting what seems like forever for this Saturday to come, and now the weather says washout!!!! It hasnt rained in I dont know how long, but sure as heck, it's gonna rain On opening day!


----------



## Billy H

Tempted to hit the woods this afternoon with this front coming in. But with the birth of my second grandson early this morning I believe I have better things to do.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Tempted to hit the woods this afternoon with this front coming in. But with the birth of my second grandson early this morning I believe I have better things to do.


Billy Congrats on the new addition to the family .


----------



## pope125

Got out last night was in the stand by 3:30 and was not in there 10 minutes and saw my first deer , at about 5:30 6 more come thru all in shooting range . Best part of the night I had some turkeys come in milled around for a little bit , then one after one they started to roost within 15 yards of my stand .


----------



## pope125

Just looked at the weather and there is a 60% chance of rain for the next 6 days. Yes we need rain! Do we ever get weather anymore in moderation ?


----------



## jacobh

My weather bug shows that too then when u go into hourly it shows nothing wednesday or saturday just cloudy all day x your fingers


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Tempted to hit the woods this afternoon with this front coming in. But with the birth of my second grandson early this morning I believe I have better things to do.


Yeah ya do, congrats!


----------



## Mathias

Woke up raring to go. Walked outside, 67 degrees and thick as a July morning. no thanks. I like to start the day on a high note.


----------



## Mathias

PRECIP	WIND	HUMIDITY
TODAY
Sep 29
rain
71° 100% 
Scattered thunderstorms this morning, overcast during the afternoon with occasional rain likely. High 71F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 100%.
Wind
S 6 mph
Humidity
90%
UV Index
2 out of 10
TONIGHT
heavy rain
62° 100% 
Periods of rain. Rain becoming heavy at times overnight. Thunder possible. Low 62F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 100%. 3 to 5 inches of rain expected.


Forecast up in 3C. Should replenish my pond anyways!


----------



## alancac98

In my area, north central pa, they are calling for 60% chance of showers on Saturday right now. I don't mind hunting in the rain, but it makes it dang hard to recover a deer due to no blood trail. With that % of chance, don't know if I'll make it out or not. I'll keep checking it to see if there might be some type of lull either in the AM or afternoon so I can slip out.


----------



## yetihunter1

I will be out on saturday in my blind rain or shine, but whether i take a shot will depend on the opportunity presented and how heavy it is raining. If its a heavy downpour the only shot i would take is under 20yds where i could put it directly in the pumphouse so they don't make it out of the field, but more than likely i wouldn't take a shot and just watch.


----------



## jlh42581

j.d.m. said:


> Been waiting what seems like forever for this Saturday to come, and now the weather says washout!!!! It hasnt rained in I dont know how long, but sure as heck, it's gonna rain On opening day!


Just like every other year, some day they wont have a choice but to give us sunday. Harvest numbers the last few years have gotta be down. Im seeing deer all over the place.


----------



## nicko

My work schedule won't let me get out the rest of this week. If it's going to rain on Saturday, I'll stay home and wait for Monday.


----------



## yetihunter1

I would wait it out but all i have to hunt this year is saturdays. Had to many other obligations this year and used up all my vacation. So only 7 more days for me to get a deer or two (two days in Oct i get Married and go on my honeymoon). Normally i would hold of on the rain, specailly if i didn't have the blind but i have to take what time i can get.


----------



## Ryanp019

Watching the weather and hoping it's not an all day steady rain. Man this is the longest work week of the year


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> I would wait it out but all i have to hunt this year is saturdays. Had to many other obligations this year and used up all my vacation. So only 7 more days for me to get a deer or two (two days in Oct i get Married and go on my honeymoon). Normally i would hold of on the rain, specailly if i didn't have the blind but i have to take what time i can get.


Don't over look rainy days it sucks , but I have killed a few good deer in the rain . I have noticed if your out there and its raining and you get those lulls and breaks the deer loving getting up and moving around .


----------



## Matt Musto

I like hunting in the rain as well. I was hoping to take my son out tomorrow after work for his first hunt. Good thing Scott was kind enough to give me a ground blind or else I might have told him we will wait for better weather. Here is a decent buck I got on cam on 9/11, never seen him before. Kind of looks mature to me, any thoughts?


----------



## tdonovan55

Just a few more days till we are allowed to go out up here in 1B. This is the fella, I'm after.
We have a few other ones around that are legal, but this one is the most mature of the bunch. 
Not always picky, but I would really like to tag out with this guy. Best of luck to all who head out.
Be safe and have fun!


----------



## jacobh

Matt tough to say but he looks like a real nice buck. Pin him to the ground !!!!


----------



## nicko

Shoot first and age him later Matt.  Looks nice enough for an arrow.


----------



## tdonovan55

Matt, if he is legal and you would be pleased with him, arrow him.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> I like hunting in the rain as well. I was hoping to take my son out tomorrow after work for his first hunt. Good thing Scott was kind enough to give me a ground blind or else I might have told him we will wait for better weather. Here is a decent buck I got on cam on 9/11, never seen him before. Kind of looks mature to me, any thoughts?


Matt, really tuff with just a head shot most of the time you can't just go by antler size either .


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> I like hunting in the rain as well. I was hoping to take my son out tomorrow after work for his first hunt. Good thing Scott was kind enough to give me a ground blind or else I might have told him we will wait for better weather. Here is a decent buck I got on cam on 9/11, never seen him before. Kind of looks mature to me, any thoughts?


I would have to say 3


----------



## jlh42581

I would never pass that buck where I live, youd be a fool to do so.


----------



## yetihunter1

no legal buck shall pass me....if i see one....still working on that first archery buck...my vote Matt is to put one in the pumphouse!


----------



## Mathias

Matt, early season *I'm *passing on that buck, unless another angle swayed my opinion. He's nice but no slammer.


----------



## jacobh

My spot I have for hunting in the rain I just lost. Turns out the old lady dosent like the granddaughter living with her and I was giving her deer meat for her and her kids as she's a divorced mother of 2. Well that made me the enemy so Im out of a spot. Life goes on. 15 yrs hunting there and losing it sucks for sure


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Matt, early season *I'm *passing on that buck, unless another angle swayed my opinion. He's nice but no slammer.


Understand that, guess my view point is skewed since right now since im so set on getting my buck this year with limited time anything legal is looking good haha. Hmmmmm that sounds very similar to my college days when chasing a different kind of white tail.....


----------



## jasonk0519

jacobh said:


> My spot I have for hunting in the rain I just lost. Turns out the old lady dosent like the granddaughter living with her and I was giving her deer meat for her and her kids as she's a divorced mother of 2. Well that made me the enemy so Im out of a spot. Life goes on. 15 yrs hunting there and losing it sucks for sure


It's never fun to lose a good spot, I really feel for you.


----------



## jac48

Was out this morning, drizzled the whole time. No action, now its pouring. Looks like Friday will be my next day out if the weather permits, not really wanting to hunt if its pouring.


----------



## fishguts430

Hunting public land sat. I'm hoping it's not raining. I do have a have a ground blind I can throw up and pray deer won't notice it if I brush it in a little but we will have to see.


----------



## PaBone

I used the rain to hang a couple stands in Pa. Worked my butt off trying to find that perfect tree and hung two stands only to hate both of them when I was done. Hate when that happens.


----------



## tyepsu

PaBone said:


> I used the rain to hang a couple stands in Pa. Worked my butt off trying to find that perfect tree and hung two stands only to hate both of them when I was done. Hate when that happens.


I cannot count how many times I have done that. You think you have a great tree picked out and then sweat your butt off hanging the sticks and stand just to discover the set up isn't what you expected or hoped for. I constantly double guess myself and wonder if I should have picked a different tree. It is not easy to just find that one perfect tree.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> My spot I have for hunting in the rain I just lost. Turns out the old lady dosent like the granddaughter living with her and I was giving her deer meat for her and her kids as she's a divorced mother of 2. Well that made me the enemy so Im out of a spot. Life goes on. 15 yrs hunting there and losing it sucks for sure


This really sucks on multiple counts Scott. One, you lost the spot. Two, you lost if because you were doing something to help out a single mother who probably needs the help. So not only are you out a hunting spot that you've had for years, a single mom is out of high quality lean meat for her and her kids. I don't understand the way some people think.


----------



## jacobh

Yea Nick it sucks. Granddaughter said I can still hunt there as the grandmother has dementia but it's not right for her to feel uncomfortable in her own house. Sucks but sadly she dosent even know what's she's talking about


----------



## avidarcher88pa

What's your location. I feel for you. 5c I might be able to help.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Jacobh ^^^


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> My spot I have for hunting in the rain I just lost. Turns out the old lady dosent like the granddaughter living with her and I was giving her deer meat for her and her kids as she's a divorced mother of 2. Well that made me the enemy so Im out of a spot. Life goes on. 15 yrs hunting there and losing it sucks for sure


You watch it will turn out granddaughter's got a new beau and he's in there hunting...either way sucks for you sorry to hear it...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not sure about the forecast, but as I sit hear staring out through the hospital window at the Dupont Estate I can tell you this...it's downright nasty out there....tomorrow would be the be the first day of the year I'd take off to hunt providing the it wasn't raining too hard. Lots of foliage will be down overnight and so will A LOT of mast crops. I can almost guarantee our chestnut groves will be loaded with game tomorrow. I sure hope my Pop or cousin run over tomorrow at some point. Some of my best action ever has been in the early season after the first really good storm. Ground is quiet getting in and out, winds are usually from an atypical direction during storms in this area, forcing some of the big boys to change their patterns that helped them get to be big boys. Always full of anticipation on any hunt, but sneaking quietl through the wet woods, to a stand overlooking a well know food source is always something I look forward to...

Good luck guys...

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Bambi doesnt have a chance!


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys I appreciate it all. Im from Limerick area. I have a couple spots but hunted this spot 15 yrs always sad to see go. As far as the Grandmoms boyfriend hahahaha u just never know!!! Avid archer that's very kind of u brother it's appreciated nice to see u willing to help but you keep your spots bud u just never know when u will need em!! Thanks



QUOTE=avidarcher88pa;1079085746]What's your location. I feel for you. 5c I might be able to help.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Matt, really tuff with just a head shot most of the time you can't just go by antler size either .


Yeah tough to judge with just the head shot, but I was thinking 3 as well. I'm taking my son out tonight and if this buck comes by he will be getting a bolt from his crossbow. I told him if we see a deer, and he gets excited to shoot, he can take whatever he wants. He said he wants at least a six pointer for his first buck, but I have a feeling a spike would do  Just hoping the rain tapers off this afternoon like it's saying.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Yeah tough to judge with just the head shot, but I was thinking 3 as well. I'm taking my son out tonight and if this buck comes by he will be getting a bolt from his crossbow. I told him if we see a deer, and he gets excited to shoot, he can take whatever he wants. He said he wants at least a six pointer for his first buck, but I have a feeling a spike would do  Just hoping the rain tapers off this afternoon like it's saying.


Good luck to your son, hope he kills that buck tonight ! If I had time this morning would be a good sit other than its still warm, would of been great if the temps dropped 20 degress after that storm .


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Yeah tough to judge with just the head shot, but I was thinking 3 as well. I'm taking my son out tonight and if this buck comes by he will be getting a bolt from his crossbow. I told him if we see a deer, and he gets excited to shoot, he can take whatever he wants. He said he wants at least a six pointer for his first buck, but I have a feeling a spike would do  Just hoping the rain tapers off this afternoon like it's saying.


My kid has said the same thing the last two years and I haven't seen him hesitate on a legal buck yet.


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Just like every other year, some day they wont have a choice but to give us sunday. Harvest numbers the last few years have gotta be down. Im seeing deer all over the place.


Of course it's supposed to rain even harder in the Eastern part of the State on Sunday.


----------



## KMiha

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Bambi doesnt have a chance!


Lol!! That looks the the grouping of the guy who showed up at the archery club a couple weeks ago. His kid asked him how he's shooting and he said "not bad for the first time shooting in six months." I just walked back outside to the outdoor range after I got my drink shaking my head.


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> Of course it's supposed to rain even harder in the Eastern part of the State on Sunday.


I've been saying for a couple of months now "we need one of those tropic storms to come up the coast"…….
But not the archery opener! Just read it's back to a hurricane now.


----------



## KylePA

Snuck out last night in the backyard stand behind my house, with the break in the weather and rain I would have expected deer would be up and moving. It was gross outside with the humidity and not even the birds or squirrels were moving. Might try and sneak out of work today and give it a go again.


----------



## dspell20

Looks like it is going to be a good night here in Western PA after the hard rain last night and yesterday and the cold front the deer will be up and moving tonight. I have a date with my hit list buck tonight. I hope he doesn't stand me up!!!!!


----------



## Mathias

Good luck, still feels like sticky summer here in se Pa :-(


----------



## yetihunter1

dspell20 said:


> Looks like it is going to be a good night here in Western PA after the hard rain last night and yesterday and the cold front the deer will be up and moving tonight. I have a date with my hit list buck tonight. I hope he doesn't stand me up!!!!!


Goodluck!


----------



## Mathias

I'd forgotten about buying this year's ago. Probably need it Saturday.


----------



## rmm60985

Mathias said:


> I'd forgotten about buying this year's ago. Probably need it Saturday.


Exactly what I plan on doing.. As Joe stated earlier Ill be on an oak ridge hoping the rain has a lot of acorns on the ground.


----------



## yetihunter1

So i have a question for you guys, I have two set ups i am thinking of trying with this northeast wind but not sure which to go with. One is a blind facing west and the deer come from behind it or from the north west of it. If i set up in it i should be set up great for deer coming from the NW out of the bedding there but for the ones who might come from behind, once they walk past my blind they will be right in my downwind scent. 

The 2nd spot is on a small property, basically someones yard (very large yard). The stand is 50yds away from the house but the deer will pass directly downwind of the stand and the house. Im thinking it wouldn't bother them because its a great funnel and they will be smelling the owners and anything else at the house in this wind no matter what. 

Have some other spots I have looked at but haven't scouted them as well as these two and since im gonna be heading out from work these two are the only ones i could get into the stand at a reasonable time for. What do you think?


----------



## jlh42581

Dont attempt to cheat the wind ever unless its a true cheat with something like a terrain feature making a wrong wind good for you


----------



## dougell

Also,don't underestimate a deer's ability to know where you're a threat and where you aren't a threat.I've been busted up in a tree more than any other place when I used to hunt near residential areas.


----------



## NEDYARB

jlh42581 said:


> Dont attempt to cheat the wind ever unless its a true cheat with something like a terrain feature making a wrong wind good for you


sound advice right there


----------



## bowtechlx

First time posting here this season lol. I'm having a hard time getting into going out this Saturday. I am sick with a respiratory, and ear infection from last week's trip to Disney in Florida. 

I am all sighted in, and up to my ears in new gear I got this year prepping for the big day. I still have to wash and treat my clothes with permithrin. I still have one blind to set up, and contemplating where to put the climber.

I'm in cambria county and the chronic wasting disease has me a little worried. I guess I will keep my fingers crossed and only harvest healthy looking animals lol. 

What would you guys do in my situation? Hit the woods sick and caughing, or wait till I'm better and silent. This cold fronts going to have the deer moving, and I love hunting the rain as long as it's not a downpour. 

It's going to be tough to not go out lol.


----------



## fishguts430

Just went out here while the rain stopped for a little and cleared a spot for my blind in a clearing. Got alot of dead branches and put them in a pile so I can brush the blind in when I set it up in the morning without making to much ruckus. Pretty pumped really. Doubt I'll see anything but still first hint out of a blind


----------



## nicko

Weather for the SE part of the state is not looking good. 

Friday - 90% chance of rain and 18 MPH winds
Saturday - 90% chance of rain and 20 MPH winds

Per the forecast, it doesn't look to clear up until Wednesday. I won't get out at all this week and if this weather holds true, I won't get out until next Wednesday.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

I think tomorrow morning might be the only good looking forecast for a while. At it will be a quiet walk in the dark.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck guys!!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Looking to do a solo hunting trip up to our new lease in Potter county and I'm flip-flopping on the dates I'm considering. I'm thinking either hunting 11/5-11/7 (Thursday-Saturday) or 11/9-11/11 (Monday - Wednesday). Since it is our first year hunting this property and knowing very little about it, my thought is that I'd like to go 11/9-11/11 and get there early on 11/8 (Sunday) to do some scouting and maybe move the one stand I have set up there or scout out some spots for my climber. 

I think 11/5 - 11/7 will put me more in the chasing phase of the rut but maybe I'm overthinking this. My head says using Sunday 11/8 to scout and pick possible stand sites would be better because if I get up there on a weekday, I'll be all charged up and want to start hunting right away. Oh hell.......I've answered my own question.......11/9 -11/11 it is.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Seems like a good idea to scout on Sunday. Good luck and enjoy potter! I'm looking forward to my trip up there myself! Do you have a doe tag for up there?


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> Seems like a good idea to scout on Sunday. Good luck and enjoy potter! I'm looking forward to my trip up there myself! Do you have a doe tag for up there?


I do have a doe tag for our WMU but I'd like to save it for the gun season when we head up there in December if I can. I say that now but if a doe gives me an opportunity with the bow, it will be hard to pass up.


----------



## dspell20

Well my date did not disappoint he decided to show up during daylight and I sealed it with a kiss. I will post more details and pictures tomorrow morning get out of hunt the cold front boys the deer up and on their feet


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> I do have a doe tag for our WMU but I'd like to save it for the gun season when we head up there in December if I can. I say that now but if a doe gives me an opportunity with the bow, it will be hard to pass up.


Just remember 3A is doe only for the first 5 days of rifle season this year, if thats when you were planning to use your doe tag.


----------



## PAbigbear

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2969482
> 
> Well my date did not disappoint he decided to show up during daylight and I sealed it with a kiss. I will post more details and pictures tomorrow morning get out of hunt the cold front boys the deer up and on their feet


Congrats! Very nice!


----------



## jcsports96

Got my first robinhood today. I'm pumped.


----------



## Octoberjohn

yetihunter1 said:


> So i have a question for you guys, I have two set ups i am thinking of trying with this northeast wind but not sure which to go with. One is a blind facing west and the deer come from behind it or from the north west of it. If i set up in it i should be set up great for deer coming from the NW out of the bedding there but for the ones who might come from behind, once they walk past my blind they will be right in my downwind scent.
> 
> The 2nd spot is on a small property, basically someones yard (very large yard). The stand is 50yds away from the house but the deer will pass directly downwind of the stand and the house. Im thinking it wouldn't bother them because its a great funnel and they will be smelling the owners and anything else at the house in this wind no matter what.
> 
> Have some other spots I have looked at but haven't scouted them as well as these two and since im gonna be heading out from work these two are the only ones i could get into the stand at a reasonable time for. What do you think?


I used to hunt a very similar property a few years back. I was set up in the best funnel I have ever hunted but it was in between some houses. The woods narrowed to about 75 yards wide but opened up to a much bigger woodlot right where I had access. I always used my climber so I sometimes hunted out of different trees, but my best tree to use was maybe 20 yards off of the landowners back yard and maybe 50 yards from his house. I could wave at him from my stand if I hunted later in the season when the leaves were gone. This spot was beautiful, but only if the wind was right. Even though I was that close to the house I got pegged every time I tried to hunt it with the wrong wind. But If the wind was right they were right in my lap. I took one buck and probably a half a dozen doe out of there in the six or eight years that I hunted there. So I would follow the advice and only hunt that spot with the correct wind.


----------



## Billy H

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2969482
> 
> Well my date did not disappoint he decided to show up during daylight and I sealed it with a kiss. I will post more details and pictures tomorrow morning get out of hunt the cold front boys the deer up and on their feet


Great buck Congrats


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Well with the forecast im thinking ill pullthe plug on heading up to camp this weekend


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Just remember 3A is doe only for the first 5 days of rifle season this year, if thats when you were planning to use your doe tag.


We're going up the 2nd week of gun season so we can use our doe tags.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on a great buck



QUOTE=dspell20;1079147026]
View attachment 2969482

Well my date did not disappoint he decided to show up during daylight and I sealed it with a kiss. I will post more details and pictures tomorrow morning get out of hunt the cold front boys the deer up and on their feet[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

Great looking buck dspell20. Congrats!!! Looks like a 22" spread at least.


----------



## Matt Musto

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2969482
> 
> Well my date did not disappoint he decided to show up during daylight and I sealed it with a kiss. I will post more details and pictures tomorrow morning get out of hunt the cold front boys the deer up and on their feet


Great buck dspell! Look at that spread, can't wait for the story.


----------



## Matt Musto

I got out for 2 hours last night with my son. I saw a small 4 pointer feeding at ten after six about 80 yards away through my binos. Was just grid checking some thick cover in anticipation of seeing one coming our way from a distance so I could get Charlie prepared. Unfortunately he couldn't see the deer from his position in the blind and the deer decided to move on in the other direction. He wanted to know when we could hunt again and was asking a lot of questions about hunting and deer movement, so that was good.


----------



## pope125

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2969482
> 
> Well my date did not disappoint he decided to show up during daylight and I sealed it with a kiss. I will post more details and pictures tomorrow morning get out of hunt the cold front boys the deer up and on their feet


Congrats !!


----------



## jacobh

Matt that's what it's about brother. A buddy has a spot he sees bucks every night so he's allowing my 12 yr old boy to go next week to have a crack at one. Hopefully it works out. Good luck bud


----------



## optimal_max

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well with the forecast im thinking ill pullthe plug on heading up to camp this weekend


Thinkin the same thing. That looks like an all day rain. I don't mind some, but I don't care for hunting as much when all I can hear is rain smackin leaves.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

optimal_max said:


> Thinkin the same thing. That looks like an all day rain. I don't mind some, but I don't care for hunting as much when all I can hear is rain smackin leaves.


Not to mention the 20mph wind


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Matt that's what it's about brother. A buddy has a spot he sees bucks every night so he's allowing my 12 yr old boy to go next week to have a crack at one. Hopefully it works out. Good luck bud


Cool deal, good luck! The blind worked out great, plenty of room for the two of us, thanks again brother!


----------



## jacobh

Anytime my friend hope he continues to use it. Good luck to u both


----------



## swpahoythunter

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2969482
> 
> Well my date did not disappoint he decided to show up during daylight and I sealed it with a kiss. I will post more details and pictures tomorrow morning get out of hunt the cold front boys the deer up and on their feet


Great early season buck. Do you have any idea on his age, looks like a huge body. Congrats.


----------



## dougell

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2969482
> 
> Well my date did not disappoint he decided to show up during daylight and I sealed it with a kiss. I will post more details and pictures tomorrow morning get out of hunt the cold front boys the deer up and on their feet


Great buck.


----------



## nicko

PS - be careful with the way you tag the buck dspell20. That's a great buck and the last thing you want to worry about is to have a warden on a mission fine you or at worst take the deer for tagging the deer on an antler instead of the ear.


----------



## PSU Joe

Great buck dspell!

Matt - sounds like a great night in the blind. Awesome that he wants to get out again soon. Sounds like you have a hunter!

Going to try and get out tonight as Friday and Saturday look like rainouts potentially. Hopefully dspell is right and they are still up on their feed ahead of this nasty weather. Good luck to all braving this weather and be extra careful!


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> PS - be careful with the way you tag the buck dspell20. That's a great buck and the last thing you want to worry about is to have a warden on a mission fine you or at worst take the deer for tagging the deer on an antler instead of the ear.


You can bet id go to court on that one.


----------



## jlh42581

I see 10mph for central pa with a high near 50. Im going, cant wait wont wait. I have off monday too.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats DSpell - glad it worked out and great buck. My early season shoulder mounts are by far my favorite, something about that short hair that just makes them 'pop". Can't wait to read some of the details.

Congrats again!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

SATURDAY
Oct 3
scattered showers
48° 50% 
Cloudy with showers. High 48F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
Wind
ENE 9 mph
Humidity
74%
UV Index
2 out of 10
SATURDAY NIGHT
cloudy
45° 20% 
Cloudy. Low around 45F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
Wind
E 7 mph
Humidity
75%
Sunrise
7:04 am 
Sunset
6:45 pm 
Moonrise
11:14 pm 
Moonset
1:07 pm

3C, looking better right now…..


----------



## Mathias

dspell20, congrats on the great buck!


----------



## Crow27

Well the weather temperature wise is looking fantastic, but boy I'm glad I have rain gear!! Good luck to all going out tomorrow and stay safe. Hopefully the wind isn't as bad as they're predicting.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> PS - be careful with the way you tag the buck dspell20. That's a great buck and the last thing you want to worry about is to have a warden on a mission fine you or at worst take the deer for tagging the deer on an antler instead of the ear.


Nick , Im glad you said something I wanted to but I mentioned it a lot last year when I saw it on most all the bucks on this site . I was called all kind of names for saying anything, I'll leave it at that .


----------



## blackngold51

Looks like the weather in NW PA is looking more promising than the rest of PA but I'm still not excited about it. I have a few bucks close to patterned in the corner of a corn field but I'm not sure I want to risk it on the first night with the gusting winds. Might have to wait until Tuesday when things calm down to move in. Wish I still lived down in 2B where I could get some action in already! My dad shot a 130-140" 10 point down there earlier this week so I'll have to get some pics up of that bad boy.


----------



## pope125

jlh42581 said:


> You can bet id go to court on that one.



Thats funny you would do something thats not legal but you would take it to court ? lol !


----------



## Crow27

blackngold51 said:


> Looks like the weather in NW PA is looking more promising than the rest of PA but I'm still not excited about it. I have a few bucks close to patterned in the corner of a corn field but I'm not sure I want to risk it on the first night with the gusting winds. Might have to wait until Tuesday when things calm down to move in. Wish I still lived down in 2B where I could get some action in already! My dad shot a 130-140" 10 point down there earlier this week so I'll have to get some pics up of that bad boy.


Blackngold: We switch spots! I used to be in 1B near Erie and now I'm down here in 2B. The amount of bucks I've seen has drastically gone down compared to 1B...but the doe....EVERYWHERE! haha Good to hear there are shooter bucks in the county, hopefully I can find me one.


----------



## jlh42581

pope125 said:


> Thats funny you would do something thats not legal but you would take it to court ? lol !


Yep because it's a stupid rule. Unfortunately the only way to change most is just that. I bet you if 20 of us hunted deer on sunday and fought it in court that whole mess would be over too.

The deer wasn't harvested illegally. He simply chose not the cut through the ear. This system of tagging is absurd too. Most of our season is in freezing weather. Good luck writing on your tag with a ballpoint pen.


----------



## pope125

jlh42581 said:


> Yep because it's a stupid rule. Unfortunately the only way to change most is just that. I bet you if 20 of us hunted deer on sunday and fought it in court that whole mess would be over too.
> 
> The deer wasn't harvested illegally. He simply chose not the cut through the ear. This system of tagging is absurd too. Most of our season is in freezing weather. Good luck writing on your tag with a ballpoint pen.


Your wrong , its not worth my time arguing with you . Answer me one question, putting a slit in the ear is bad or hurts what ?


----------



## jlh42581

pope125 said:


> Your wrong , its not worth my time arguing with you . Answer me one question, putting a slit in the ear is bad or hurts what ?


Hes obviously getting a mount. Sure it can be repaired but why make that mandatory. Likely you won't know but why chance it. What exactly makes putting it through the ear special?

What exactly makes me 'wrong'. Lots of things get changed by challenge in a judicial system.


----------



## dougell

I'm not going to argue about it.I tag all of my deer in the ear like you're supposed to but I've never known anyone to actually get busted by tying a tag on an antler.If it was taken to court,you'd probably lose but I doubt that it would ever go that far.Anything is possible I guess.

I thought the ball point pen rule went by the way side years ago but I could be wrong.I use a pencil.


----------



## attackone

i just wont tag them anymore, that will solve that problem :tongue:


----------



## optimal_max

I'm seein 60-75% chance of rain from 6:00 to 2:00 w/10 mph winds.


----------



## jacobh

All this tag in the ear crap good lord. Get a long piece of string put through tag and wrap around outside of ear a few times and tie tight. No holes and the way the PGC wants it!! I see nothing wrong with the antler but whatever there's your solution. Guy shoots a great buck and shares it yet people complain about tag placement and we wonder why nobody posts pics


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> All this tag in the ear crap good lord. Get a long piece of string put through tag and wrap around outside of ear a few times and tie tight. No holes and the way the PGC wants it!! I see nothing wrong with the antler but whatever there's your solution. Guy shoots a great buck and shares it yet people complain about tag placement and we wonder why nobody posts pics


Lets just let people do what they want , what happens anyway . What do we even have game laws ? I guess you have no problem with tresspassers ?


----------



## optimal_max

jacobh said:


> All this tag in the ear crap good lord. Get a long piece of string put through tag and wrap around outside of ear a few times and tie tight. No holes and the way the PGC wants it!! I see nothing wrong with the antler but whatever there's your solution. Guy shoots a great buck and shares it yet people complain about tag placement and we wonder why nobody posts pics


Exactly, we got a President who picks and chooses which laws to enforce. And a Presidential candidate who scoffs at the law. But us little people argue over the minutiae of tagging the ear or the antler.

The sheer number of laws we are supposed to remember and follow is ridiculous.


----------



## Charman03

jlh42581 said:


> Hes obviously getting a mount. Sure it can be repaired but why make that mandatory. Likely you won't know but why chance it. What exactly makes putting it through the ear special?
> 
> What exactly makes me 'wrong'. Lots of things get changed by challenge in a judicial system.


Sir, by now on page 70+ of this thread, you should be well aware that pope125 is right and pretty much an expert on just about everything.


----------



## jacobh

Pope it's not like there's no tag on the animal. It's attached to the head right? So it's not in the ear at least it's on the animal. 





pope125 said:


> Lets just let people do what they want , what happens anyway . What do we even have game laws ? I guess you have no problem with tresspassers ?


----------



## Charman03

optimal_max said:


> Exactly, we got a President who picks and chooses which laws to enforce. And a Presidential candidate who scoffs at the law. But us little people argue over the minutiae of tagging the ear or the antler.
> 
> The sheer number of laws we are supposed to remember and follow is ridiculous.


Pope is just jealous someone else besides him shot a decent deer


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Lets just let people do what they want , what happens anyway . What do we even have game laws ? I guess you have no problem with tresspassers ?


You have a point in that the law is the law.However,some aren't s big of a deal as others.Baiting,roadhunting and trespassing will never get a pass from me.I really don't care about other things.It's mandatory to report your harvest but close to 70% of hunters refuse to do that.That bothers me more than a guy tagging a deer's antlers.


----------



## pope125

optimal_max said:


> Exactly, we got a President who picks and chooses which laws to enforce. And a Presidential candidate who scoffs at the law. But us little people argue over the minutiae of tagging the ear or the antler.
> 
> The sheer number of laws we are supposed to remember and follow is ridiculous.


The hole reason I have very little respect for people on this site, goes to show you what kind of hunters we have in this state .


----------



## jasonk0519

I don't agree with the ear tag rule but my taxidermist told me he did have a guy that got fined for tagging on the antlers. He suggested I get a big safety pin to avoid the fine and it does minimal damage to the ear.


----------



## jlh42581

pope125 said:


> The hole reason I have very little respect for people on this site, goes to show you what kind of hunters we have in this state .


The whole reason this country is in its current state is because everyone wants to be a lemming. Thinking tagging a deer on an antler when many states don't have carcass tagging at all is far from being ok with poaching.


----------



## dspell20

nicko said:


> PS - be careful with the way you tag the buck dspell20. That's a great buck and the last thing you want to worry about is to have a warden on a mission fine you or at worst take the deer for tagging the deer on an antler instead of the ear.


Thank Nicko/Pope125- I will make sure to switch it over. Good luck to all


----------



## 12-Ringer

I know someone who was fined, shot a great 9-point in the 140 class. Tagged the antler and was parading around the lot at Muddy Run State Park. PGC official wrote him a citation and told him to change the tag location in their presence or risk losing the deer. I could be mistaken, but I think the fine was in the $25-$45 range; it was a while ago.

Laws are the laws, we don't write or agree with all of them, doesn't mean we should do our best to operate with the guidelines. I does surprise me some by the sheer lack of respect that some have for the laws. Has anyone checked out the "trespasser on cam" or "dispatching deer at night" threads....one of them a state wildlife officer admits he wouldn't care about any trespassing, if his $5k **** dog goes on to your property, he's going in to get it?? I certainly understand and even appreciate the dilemma, but disrespect for the laws, no matter how stupid we think or how blatant/covert the violation is still a violation.

Funny place this AT place is, isn't it....only place I know of where folks constantly incriminate themselves.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Actually, they want to be *sheep* but in reality turn out to be *lemmings.*

On a positive note it looks like the weather is improving a bit for the opener!


----------



## dspell20

Make sure to S-T-O-P at a stop sign and do not speed!!!!!!!! Sorry I had to. Ease up guys it is a stupid law and I neglected to follow it. I will fix it and appreciate Nicko pointing it out. You boys need to wear some of that aggression of by rubbing a tree or something!


----------



## dspell20

The tags do have perfect holes for a zip tie. Just Saying!!!!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

The processor I go to won't take a deer with tag on antlers, makes you switch in parking lot. Anyway anyone get out this morning? Hopefully tomorrow am for me


----------



## vonfoust

So if I shoot a doe down in, debone and pack out the meat, should I leave the tag on the ear or keep it with the meat?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I agree its a stupid law but if i shoot a nice buck ill put a little hole in the ear and do it right.Illinois gives you a leg tag and a head tag so i used them both and when i posted pics on the Illinois thread the guys were all over me saying "you dont need the head tag its not the law it ruins pictures" i was like if they supply you with a head tag im gonna use it.it was a real nice Pike county buck and im not tsking any chances.im sure if i wouldnt have used the head tag and posted pics the internet guys would have read me the riot a t for not havingva tag


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> So if I shoot a doe down in, debone and pack out the meat, should I leave the tag on the ear or keep it with the meat?


You don't have to but it's not a bad idea.The tag has to remain with the head until it's processed.I take chunked up meat to a couple different processors every year to get hot dogs made and they never worry about it.


----------



## jlh42581

If you debone and pack, the head must come out too


----------



## vonfoust

jlh42581 said:


> If you debone and pack, the head must come out too


Thank you. Skull or just skin and ears? Problem in the CWD areas with skull because should not sever the spine correct? Do you know if they've addressed this?


----------



## jlh42581

I think they are looking for proof of sex. But the way I read it when I last looked was tag attached to head. I have not seen mention of the CWD areas. When I hunted one last year I didnt even know I was in it till noon. But the signs led me to believe they didnt want you taking anything out of that area except meat. A phone call might not be a bad idea.


----------



## nicko

I wasn't trying to start a chit storm guys. It's a commonly overlooked PA law just like hunter orange in the overlap seasons with youth deer or turkey. There's no harm is just creating awareness to the law. Follow it if you want or not but it would be foolish to purposely tag the antler when you know the law says to tag the ear. You'll just create a possible problem for yourself that doesn't need to exist.

A good taxi will have no problem fixing the slit you make in an ear.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> I wasn't trying to start a chit storm guys. It's a commonly overlooked PA law just like hunter orange in the overlap seasons with youth deer or turkey. There's no harm is just creating awareness to the law. Follow it if you want or not but it would be foolish to purposely tag the antler when you know the law says to tag the ear. You'll just create a possible problem for yourself that doesn't need to exist.
> 
> A good taxi will have no problem fixing the slit you make in an ear.


Nick it wasnt a chit storm pope just went to make his hot cocoa and realized he was out of marshmallows so his morning started off bad and was a little grumpy,he is better now im sure :wink:


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Nick it wasnt a chit storm pope just went to make his hot cocoa and realized he was out of marshmallows so his morning started off bad and was a little grumpy,he is better now im sure :wink:


Thanks Darrin !!


----------



## pope125

Charman03 said:


> Sir, by now on page 70+ of this thread, you should be well aware that pope125 is right and pretty much an expert on just about everything.


Thats right!!! SO TELL ME WHERE I'm WRONG ?


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I know someone who was fined, shot a great 9-point in the 140 class. Tagged the antler and was parading around the lot at Muddy Run State Park. PGC official wrote him a citation and told him to change the tag location in their presence or risk losing the deer. I could be mistaken, but I think the fine was in the $25-$45 range; it was a while ago.
> 
> Laws are the laws, we don't write or agree with all of them, doesn't mean we should do our best to operate with the guidelines. I does surprise me some by the sheer lack of respect that some have for the laws. Has anyone checked out the "trespasser on cam" or "dispatching deer at night" threads....one of them a state wildlife officer admits he wouldn't care about any trespassing, if his $5k **** dog goes on to your property, he's going in to get it?? I certainly understand and even appreciate the dilemma, but disrespect for the laws, no matter how stupid we think or how blatant/covert the violation is still a violation.
> 
> Funny place this AT place is, isn't it....only place I know of where folks constantly incriminate themselves.
> 
> Joe



Joe, thanks for shedding some light on things . Honestly the funny thing about this hole thing is I'M THE BAD GUY FOR OBEYING THE RULES AND REGS THE PGC HAS SET IN PLACE . Is it a tuff guy thing , please explain why people needs to brake the laws with something so simple . Glad to see there is one game warden with some balls .Wish the game wardens would go to the processors walk in the coolers and take all the capes and horns from all the deer that are ILLEGALLY TAGGED .


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Pope it's not like there's no tag on the animal. It's attached to the head right? So it's not in the ear at least it's on the animal.


Apparently you don't have much common sense , or don't you get it ?


----------



## Squirrel

dspell20 said:


> The tags do have perfect holes for a zip tie. Just Saying!!!!


That's because you are supposed to use a zip tie (or string or pin), just through the ear.


----------



## fishguts430

Need am opinion guys. I'm hunting sat morning out of my blind on public lands. I went got some old dead brush and threw it in a pile to use to blend the blind in. Here's the question. Should I set it up Friday afternoon and risk it being taken or sat morning in the dark risk spooking something by possibly being loud


----------



## jacobh

No I get it... People just can't be happy for others. Funny every other state says it's ok to attach to antlers it's not like he did something way off the wall. He'll lets burn him at the stake are u aware that if u have a set of antlers without a tag they can take them? So now u want me to have a tag in the ear but if I keep the antlers and trash the head now the tag has to be with the antlers??? Hhhhhmmmmm nope guess I don't get it after all



QUOTE=pope125;1079189450]Apparently you don't have much common sense , or don't you get it ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hammer 1

I usually always tag the ear, but if I get a slammer that's not happening, its going to be attached to the horns. I will take my chances and if I get busted so be it! Just like speeding!


----------



## jacobh

Strange thing is my taxidermist attaches my tag to the back of the mount so it's not in the ear isn't that illegal?? Nowhere does it say that once mounted it can come out of the ear it states it must be in the ear. Point here is where do u draw the line??


----------



## Johnnyp5c

jacobh said:


> All this tag in the ear crap good lord. Get a long piece of string put through tag and wrap around outside of ear a few times and tie tight. No holes and the way the PGC wants it!! I see nothing wrong with the antler but whatever there's your solution. Guy shoots a great buck and shares it yet people complain about tag placement and we wonder why nobody posts pics


Amen. If guys want to be wardens than go be wardens. I could be a computer warden too if I wanted. But guess what???? It's flat out stupid. Congratulate the man on a nice buck and be done with it. 

On another note, thank goodness it's hunting season!!!


----------



## PAbigbear

Pope doesn't ever drive over the speed limit or make a rolling stop either. Both are illegal.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> No I get it... People just can't be happy for others. Funny every other state says it's ok to attach to antlers it's not like he did something way off the wall. He'll lets burn him at the stake are u aware that if u have a set of antlers without a tag they can take them? So now u want me to have a tag in the ear but if I keep the antlers and trash the head now the tag has to be with the antlers??? Hhhhhmmmmm nope guess I don't get it after all
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=pope125;1079189450]Apparently you don't have much common sense , or don't you get it ?


[/QUOTE]

Yea lets burn him, cause he can't obey the rules that are in the handbook , maybe guys are really that dumb ? Guys are a great example for the young hunters , pretty much tell your kids the PGC has laws but you really don't have to obey them just due what you want its not illegal till you get caught .


----------



## Billy H

Hammer 1 said:


> I usually always tag the ear, but if I get a slammer that's not happening, its going to be attached to the horns. I will take my chances and if I get busted so be it! Just like speeding!


Its no big deal poking a small hole in the ear. I couldnt even tell ya which ear I poked a hole in on my mounts you cant see it.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> Its no big deal poking a small hole in the ear. I couldnt even tell ya which ear I poked a hole in on my mounts you cant see it.


Agree


----------



## HNTRDAVE

2 more days for some of you guys! Really felt like fall today!


----------



## nicko

Can you tell which ear I slit to attach my tag? Neither can I.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dspell20 said:


> Make sure to S-T-O-P at a stop sign and do not speed!!!!!!!! Sorry I had to. Ease up guys it is a stupid law and I neglected to follow it. I will fix it and appreciate Nicko pointing it out. You boys need to wear some of that aggression of by rubbing a tree or something!


Hey Spell...for the record I was not looking you in with those people who have a blatant disrespect. That comment was more and to the folks on the other two threads that I mentioned. Congrats again on a great early season buck. Will that end up as a shoulder mount?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> So if I shoot a doe down in, debone and pack out the meat, should I leave the tag on the ear or keep it with the meat?


Might want to check...almost certain that is a no-no in PA....entire deer has to come out.

Joe


----------



## rmm60985

Went to the taxi with my dad to pick up his buck from last November. I think it turned out pretty good! I scored him at 126, he scored him at 130.. Take that for what it's worth haha. His neck measured 24". Never weighed him but he had to be over 200 by a good amount. Aged at 5.5.


----------



## Diggler1220

Enough already. I get on here to read about bowhunting in PA. If I wanted to listen to people whine and argue about something so insignificant I'd stay home Saturday and catch up on some real housewives show with my wife. To each their own... Or if you want to talk about proper tagging methods at least do it in a new thread.


----------



## Ryanp019

Cmon gents the season opens Saturday and we are arguing over a dumb tag. Point made now let's move on with what this thread is usually about. We are all on the same team


----------



## muppetmower00

Good luck to the guys going out in the a.m. this cold weather has me excited.


----------



## Billy H

Just another typical "Chicken Little" forecast. Turns out the sky isn't falling after all.


----------



## muppetmower00

In stand now. My two pull up ropes were all tied together in knotes though. Had to cut the one. People cant seem to leave stuff alone


----------



## pope125

muppetmower00 said:


> In stand now. My two pull up ropes were all tied together in knotes though. Had to cut the one. People cant seem to leave stuff alone


Probably the same clowns that can't tag there deer the right way . Gotta of the hunters from PA , OR IF THATS WHAT YOU WANT TO CALL THEM .


----------



## jacobh

God we're still on it!!!??? Good luck Muppet


----------



## pope125

:elf_moon:


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Feels like hunting season!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck muppet, hope you like knock down a biggun....sure feels like hunting season this morning.....

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

rmm60985 said:


> Went to the taxi with my dad to pick up his buck from last November. I think it turned out pretty good! I scored him at 126, he scored him at 130.. Take that for what it's worth haha. His neck measured 24". Never weighed him but he had to be over 200 by a good amount. Aged at 5.5.


Nice mount!


----------



## nicko

Good luck muppet and anybody else who is out this morning. Looking at the forecast for tomorrow, the rain is supposed to stop about 8-9am but the 15-25 mph winds are not my cup of tea. I never see deer move in high winds where I hunt.


----------



## dspell20

Good luck muppetmower00


----------



## dspell20

12-Ringer said:


> Hey Spell...for the record I was not looking you in with those people who have a blatant disrespect. That comment was more and to the folks on the other two threads that I mentioned. Congrats again on a great early season buck. Will that end up as a shoulder mount?
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe,

I know you weren't taking any shots and appreciate everyone's feedback and I am definitely going to fix the tag because I have better things to spend $25-$45 on the a fine. I am thankful for this being pointed out.

I do plan on having him shoulder mounted and have already been looking at forms.

Do any of you have any suggestions on a form for my buck. I was thinking a wall pedestal


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Joe, thanks for shedding some light on things . Honestly the funny thing about this hole thing is I'M THE BAD GUY FOR OBEYING THE RULES AND REGS THE PGC HAS SET IN PLACE . Is it a tuff guy thing , please explain why people needs to brake the laws with something so simple . Glad to see there is one game warden with some balls .Wish the* game wardens would go to the processors walk in the coolers and take all the capes and horns from all the deer that are ILLEGALLY TAGGED* .


This is the last post I will do on this. As long as it remains a 'discussion' I believe it can be a beneficial one here.

Pope, in a perfect world I would agree with the bold statement. This ain't a perfect world.

The problem is that I have found many deer shot out of season, or shot in season and backstraps only taken with no tag whatsoever (at least one a year out of these two scenario's). I want that stopped well before I want to watch salaries being paid for a GW to write citations for where a tag is placed. If we are paying these guys to do a job, I want those salaries going towards the big stuff first, and I do (and I believe most others do as well) look at 'degree of violation'. It's why this is a $40 fine vs a couple hundred for shooting a deer at midnight with a spotlight.

With many of the 'hunters' I see, talk to, or just know in general, I am happy if they are filling out a tag, and could really care less where they place it on the animal. I remember a picture of one of the commissioners (don't remember who right now) in the PA Outdoor News with a buck tagged wrong. 

I don't think anyone here disagrees with you, that everyone should follow the exact letter of the law. What I see though, is that there are much bigger fish to fry when it comes to tags and that's where I want my license $ going. 
(My $.02, and I only put this in here because this issue comes up every year and it's the exact same 'discussion' every year)

Sorry all for bringing it up again, but I think there is common ground.


----------



## muppetmower00

Thanks for the good luck wishes. It started off pretty windy here but the minute the wind stopped seemed like the deer were on their feet. 2 small bucks and a decent 8 came through so far.


----------



## dspell20

Hang in there and a windy day in the tree is better then any day at work.


----------



## yetihunter1

Well wednesday i decided i was gonna go out Thursday evening because there was suppose to be a lull in all this rain we are having from 3 to 8pm. With the storm going through i figured i would glass the field by my blind to see what was out and what i might see on thursday, well at 6 30 out walks my main buck. He is a high and tight 8pt maybe 10 (was glassing from 300yds away), and by high i mean high. He fed in the field 60yds from my blind till dark with 4 does. So cut to yesterday, i get out to the blind at 3pm, very light misting going on and i kick out a doe right next to my blind. She didn't blow, just slowly walked off, so it looks like its gonna be a great sit. I sat till 5pm before i called it. From 330 to 5pm it was a complete washout and while i might of seen deer there was no way i would have a blood trail to track after i shot and it was too big of a chance they would make it back to the thick crap. Decided i would rather leave then than kick deer out of the field by sitting there till dark when i probably wouldn't shoot anyways because the rain was too heavy. Hopefully saturday the weather is right and i will get a chance to sneak out after the AM rain and hunt the blind. Its the same wind and same temps, so hopefully my buck will make an appearance again.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> This is the last post I will do on this. As long as it remains a 'discussion' I believe it can be a beneficial one here.
> 
> Pope, in a perfect world I would agree with the bold statement. This ain't a perfect world.
> 
> The problem is that I have found many deer shot out of season, or shot in season and backstraps only taken with no tag whatsoever (at least one a year out of these two scenario's). I want that stopped well before I want to watch salaries being paid for a GW to write citations for where a tag is placed. If we are paying these guys to do a job, I want those salaries going towards the big stuff first, and I do (and I believe most others do as well) look at 'degree of violation'. It's why this is a $40 fine vs a couple hundred for shooting a deer at midnight with a spotlight.
> 
> With many of the 'hunters' I see, talk to, or just know in general, I am happy if they are filling out a tag, and could really care less where they place it on the animal. I remember a picture of one of the commissioners (don't remember who right now) in the PA Outdoor News with a buck tagged wrong.
> 
> I don't think anyone here disagrees with you, that everyone should follow the exact letter of the law. What I see though, is that there are much bigger fish to fry when it comes to tags and that's where I want my license $ going.
> (My $.02, and I only put this in here because this issue comes up every year and it's the exact same 'discussion' every year)
> 
> Sorry all for bringing it up again, but I think there is common ground.


The issue you bring up of an almost entire deer being left in the woods except for the backstraps is extremely wasteful and it would be great if everybody who did these things could be caught but the problem is trying to catch them. 

I too would like to see poachers and nighttime shooters pinched, fined, loss of weapons and vehicles involved in committing the shooting but that requires a lot of man hours and hoping to be in the right place at the right time. Or it requires somebody who witnesses it to make a call to the poacher tip line. And that is a problem too as there are many people who will say the violation doesn't affect them or they just want to hunt and enjoy the season and not be bothered.

is the PAGC perfect? No. But the hunting community is not perfect either. Yes there are bigger fish to fry that's going to require a much bigger boat than the PAGC has right now. So they have to enforce the laws they see being broken, no matter how silly they might seem to us. I have to imagine that regular policing of these smaller violations often turns up large violations that would have gone unnoticed.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Strange thing is my taxidermist attaches my tag to the back of the mount so it's not in the ear isn't that illegal?? Nowhere does it say that once mounted it can come out of the ear it states it must be in the ear. Point here is where do u draw the line??


Not to split hairs but the law states that it has to stay attached to the ear until processed or mounted.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> This is the last post I will do on this. As long as it remains a 'discussion' I believe it can be a beneficial one here.
> 
> Pope, in a perfect world I would agree with the bold statement. This ain't a perfect world.
> 
> The problem is that I have found many deer shot out of season, or shot in season and backstraps only taken with no tag whatsoever (at least one a year out of these two scenario's). I want that stopped well before I want to watch salaries being paid for a GW to write citations for where a tag is placed. If we are paying these guys to do a job, I want those salaries going towards the big stuff first, and I do (and I believe most others do as well) look at 'degree of violation'. It's why this is a $40 fine vs a couple hundred for shooting a deer at midnight with a spotlight.
> 
> With many of the 'hunters' I see, talk to, or just know in general, I am happy if they are filling out a tag, and could really care less where they place it on the animal. I remember a picture of one of the commissioners (don't remember who right now) in the PA Outdoor News with a buck tagged wrong.
> 
> I don't think anyone here disagrees with you, that everyone should follow the exact letter of the law. What I see though, is that there are much bigger fish to fry when it comes to tags and that's where I want my license $ going.
> (My $.02, and I only put this in here because this issue comes up every year and it's the exact same 'discussion' every year)
> 
> Sorry all for bringing it up again, but I think there is common ground.


That's pretty much the way I look at it as well.I'm not an outlaw or someone who blatantly turns my head to laws.However,I've taken my daughter's jeep to work for the past two days trying to get it inspected lol.I guess I'm bad.


----------



## dspell20

Disclaimer- tag has been put in ear

I value all of you opinions. I am planning on getting a shoulder mount and would like to know what form you would use on my deer. If you have pics of examples that would be appreciated I was thinking about possible going with a wall pedestal mount.


----------



## jacobh

That's a great buck congrats!!!


----------



## dougell

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2977482
> 
> 
> Disclaimer- tag has been put in ear
> 
> I value all of you opinions. I am planning on getting a shoulder mount and would like to know what form you would use on my deer. If you have pics of examples that would be appreciated I was thinking about possible going with a wall pedestal mount.


I don't really care for pedestal mounts but that's just me.It will look awesome regardless of what type of mount you choose.I think a sneak mount would be cool.It would really show off the width.


----------



## nicko

Great looking buck. What did the spread tape out at?


----------



## 12-Ringer

dspell20 said:


> Thanks Joe,
> 
> I know you weren't taking any shots and appreciate everyone's feedback and I am definitely going to fix the tag because I have better things to spend $25-$45 on the a fine. I am thankful for this being pointed out.
> 
> I do plan on having him shoulder mounted and have already been looking at forms.
> 
> Do any of you have any suggestions on a form for my buck. I was thinking a wall pedestal



There are several options available, I really do like several of the Mackenzie wall pedestal mounts, however, I am not necessarily a fan of the habitat kits, they look a little to "fake" for my taste. You can see what I mean here about the habitat....
http://www.mckenziesp.com/Wall-Habitat-Kits-C3508.aspx
Of these the driftwood/oak is the best that I have seen in person, but I have seen several that taxidermists build themselves, using real wood and they always look a little nicer.

If you decide to go with the wall pedestal, I think your buck would be a perfect candidate for the Thompson 8000 series...I am a HUGE fan of having the ears positioned forward almost exactly like the pic, I think it is the most natural position used. My taxi never used it until I requested in with my 2009 8-point and ever since has said it is one of the most requested.
http://www.mckenziesp.com/Whitetail-Wall-Pedestals-C1254.aspx

Just scrolled through my PB library and realized I don't have a pic of my 09 8-point to share....


Now with all of that said - I really think your buck would make an awesome pedestal mount, ESPECIALLY, if you have a good taxi who can work with shorthaired mounts. Like I said earlier, I think they look the best, they seem to shine better, the hair lays better, etc... of course the pedestal mounts cost more namely because of the cost of the pedestal itself, but I think they are something special and that buck certainly deserves something special...

The nice thing too about a table/floor pedestal is that you yourself can craft the pedestal. If you look around you'll see tons of awesome ideas ranging from fence posts, to coffee tables and everything in between. When I got my best buck in 2011 I decided I wanted to do something special (plus I was running out of wall space (lol)). I had my taxidermist mount the buck. During the mounting process (we all know how long that is) I tried to design several pedestals on my own each not passing my standards or the those of my wife so I settled on getting one built for me. I will concede it was a little more than I wanted to spend, but I looked at it almost like a piece of furniture and compared to what any taxidermist in the area wanted to charge it was still a bargain, even after shipping. The craftsmanship is incredible, the service equally impressive. I ordered an unfinished ambrosia maple octagon pedestal from John at customwoordworks in SC. It arrived long before the mount was complete by the taxidermist. I brought the pedestal, along with a few pieces of cedar that I brought home from the KS farm where I shot the buck and the taxidermist and I worked together to design the habitat. He charged me less than a fabricated kit to design the habitat and I don't regret it one bit.

This is the buck where he fell....


Here is how I chose to memorialized him....





The unfinished pedestal, combined with the cedar branch and habitat is very reflective of the farm where he was taken, right down to the pin faux oak branches on the mount (my stand is in a pin oak tree). John at CWW does amazing work, some of his options include pedestals with doors that open and close, glass doors, picture frames, etc... For the record I have no connection with CWW, I found them through hours of research. I did have several guys here on AT offer to design, but decided to go the route of someone a little more established. I am very happy with the final product. 

I chose to keep the edge of the mount unfinished/jagged as to give the appearance as it is appearing, as opposed, to the sharp finished image. Nice thing about that is if I ever decide to change, it can be cut and wrapped tight. You will notice even on this mount I have the ears in the forward position, this is the same on 3 of my five...my first I didn't know better to, another was done at a taxi in KS and they seemed not to understand my direction, but I have been crystal clear with the three others about my expectations.

I know it can get a bit expensive, but I do not know your own personal capabilities. I have seen several here on AT that guys have designed themselves, my favorite was a fence post, with some rusted barbed-wire, an aged posted sign and some grasses. The base was made from barnwood, the ground from paper machete, the grasses were the only part he bought from the taxi store and it was slick looking.

Here is a just a quick image search of some pedestal mounts.
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...2M-?p=Whitetail+Pedestal+Mount&fr=yfp-t-120-s

Here is the link to CWW in SC....
http://customtaxidermywoodworks.m.w...rmywoodworks.webs.com/&fb_sig_network=fw#1203

I hope I gave you something to think about, that buck is a real beauty and will have some history as it is the first buck you've ever taken in the special early season....

Just curious, how does he rank on your trophy wall? 

Joe


----------



## dspell20

Joe 
Thank you so much for the detailed information. I remember when you got that done admiring how awesome it turned out. The thing I like best about that option is that you can change the angle from time to time to mix it up.


----------



## dougell

Awesome buck but at least tag it somewhere lol.


----------



## dspell20

nicko said:


> Great looking buck. What did the spread tape out at?


Thanks Nicko, Just shy of 21 inches inside spread


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Awesome buck but at least tag it somewhere lol.


I knew there would be a wisenheimer in the bunch somewhere, especially given the recent trend....I hadn't even moved or dressed him yet. in fact, I didn't realize that in KS they don't have to be dressed where they fall. One person was upset I dressed him in the bean field, but I didn't really know any better, not to mention I was overcome with taking my first true giant.

Joe


----------



## PaBone

Can't go wrong with a Mckenzie 6900 semi sneak off-set shoulder. I like the ears back. Dspell here is one of mine done on a 6900


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaBone said:


> Can't go wrong with a Mckenzie 6900 semi sneak off-set shoulder. I like the ears back. Dspell here is one of mine done on a 6900


Great choice for a wall mount, awesome buck bone - remind me is that a PA buck?

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Does anyone have an Android app for a european weather forecast, I need some_ accurate_ information…… :wink:


----------



## dspell20

PaBone said:


> Can't go wrong with a Mckenzie 6900 semi sneak off-set shoulder. I like the ears back. Dspell here is one of mine done on a 6900


PaBone very nice and classic choice Thanks for sharing. Oh and that is a STUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Does anyone have an Android app for a european weather forecast, I need some_ accurate_ information…… :wink:


Made me laugh out loud....I needed it....good luck.....you up at your place or local?

Joe


----------



## PaBone

Yep Pa. buck.


----------



## Mathias

On our way up! Thx Joe.


----------



## PaBone

I finally got the chance to hunt 2B last night for the first time and found some giant rubs. I think their is something special in the area.


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> Might want to check...almost certain that is a no-no in PA....entire deer has to come out.
> 
> Joe


I may be jumping the gun here. Its perfectly legal. clarified at the board of directors meeting at least 2 or more years ago now. I was the one who sent the question up the line thinking that rule was pretty stupid also, guess what, you can quarter now. You must bring out the head, the entire deer is not mandatory


----------



## dougell

There is no law that says you have to gut a deer on the spot or take the entire thing out with you.You can quarter and pack as long as proof of sex is on the deer.


----------



## Matt Musto

PaBone said:


> Can't go wrong with a Mckenzie 6900 semi sneak off-set shoulder. I like the ears back. Dspell here is one of mine done on a 6900


Choose this one!!! Great mount Bone


----------



## Matt Musto

PaBone said:


> Yep Pa. buck.


What did that giant score, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> There is no law that says you have to gut a deer on the spot or take the entire thing out with you.You can quarter and pack as long as proof of sex is on the deer.


Learned something new....thanks!

Joe


jlh42581 said:


> I may be jumping the gun here. Its perfectly legal. clarified at the board of directors meeting at least 2 or more years ago now. I was the one who sent the question up the line thinking that rule was pretty stupid also, guess what, you can quarter now. You must bring out the head, the entire deer is not mandatory


----------



## PaBone

Matt Musto said:


> What did that giant score, if you don't mind me asking?


I think he grossed 163 but only had a net of 148, the seven points on the right really beat him up.


----------



## nicko

PaBone said:


> I think he grossed 163 but only had a net of 148, the seven points on the right really beat him up.


Nets are for fishing.


----------



## johnv2675

I am glad the colder temperatures were coming in. I was out on Monday, as as I said earlier in this thread, Is spooked three doe. I am going to head back within an hour or so. Do you think if I pass up the three doe, a buck will be following them, or is that not normally the case?


----------



## yetihunter1

johnv2675 said:


> I am glad the colder temperatures were coming in. I was out on Monday, as as I said earlier in this thread, Is spooked three doe. I am going to head back within an hour or so. Do you think if I pass up the three doe, a buck will be following them, or is that not normally the case?


This early i don't think you will have to many bucks if any at all dogging does. A few does come in to estrus this early but not many. I would say take the doe if you are looking to fill the freezer unless you know specifically if a buck is in the area and moving by your stand. Thats my view. Im going out Saturday (hoping i don't get rained out) for buck because i know one of my target bucks has been on his feet in day light near my blind. If i didn't know he was showing in day light i would shoot a doe right off the bat.....might do both if the doe comes out early enough. But now that i said that i wont see anything haha.


----------



## johnv2675

I am mostly looking for met to fill my freezer. I will take a doe if she is big enough.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Nets are for fishing.


Amen....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Saw a real good buck today in the bean field when I was on my way to pickup dinner...hoapital food is getting to us all and the ride was good even of it was a torrential downpour. He was standing out in the field without a care in the world...guess he knows there are a lot of fair weather hunters in the area.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Our son has a band competition tomorrow evening at Owen J HS and wouldn't it figure the rain is supposed to stop about mid day. The percentage of precipitation for tomorrow morning is about 50% at daybreak so I might get up early and check the weather radar to see if I can squeeze a couple hours in. 

No rain for months and the come early October, somebody opens the faucets.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Saw a real good buck today in the bean field when I was on my way to pickup dinner...hoapital food is getting to us all and the ride was good even of it was a torrential downpour. He was standing out in the field without a care in the world...guess he knows there are a lot of fair weather hunters in the area.
> 
> Joe


How about it Joe. The deer live in this stuff so it is just another day to them. Jumped the biggest buck I ever saw on public land in the rain.


----------



## Xforce41

Hunted 5c tonight in the pouring rain and wind, saw deer all night long, had 3 bedded within 70 yards as I climbed up, they never knew I was there. Shortly after climbing up they milled around and ate acorns. 
No shooters but deer were movin.


----------



## PaBone

12-Ringer said:


> There are several options available, I really do like several of the Mackenzie wall pedestal mounts, however, I am not necessarily a fan of the habitat kits, they look a little to "fake" for my taste. You can see what I mean here about the habitat....
> http://www.mckenziesp.com/Wall-Habitat-Kits-C3508.aspx
> Of these the driftwood/oak is the best that I have seen in person, but I have seen several that taxidermists build themselves, using real wood and they always look a little nicer.
> 
> If you decide to go with the wall pedestal, I think your buck would be a perfect candidate for the Thompson 8000 series...I am a HUGE fan of having the ears positioned forward almost exactly like the pic, I think it is the most natural position used. My taxi never used it until I requested in with my 2009 8-point and ever since has said it is one of the most requested.
> http://www.mckenziesp.com/Whitetail-Wall-Pedestals-C1254.aspx
> 
> Just scrolled through my PB library and realized I don't have a pic of my 09 8-point to share....
> 
> 
> Now with all of that said - I really think your buck would make an awesome pedestal mount, ESPECIALLY, if you have a good taxi who can work with shorthaired mounts. Like I said earlier, I think they look the best, they seem to shine better, the hair lays better, etc... of course the pedestal mounts cost more namely because of the cost of the pedestal itself, but I think they are something special and that buck certainly deserves something special...
> 
> The nice thing too about a table/floor pedestal is that you yourself can craft the pedestal. If you look around you'll see tons of awesome ideas ranging from fence posts, to coffee tables and everything in between. When I got my best buck in 2011 I decided I wanted to do something special (plus I was running out of wall space (lol)). I had my taxidermist mount the buck. During the mounting process (we all know how long that is) I tried to design several pedestals on my own each not passing my standards or the those of my wife so I settled on getting one built for me. I will concede it was a little more than I wanted to spend, but I looked at it almost like a piece of furniture and compared to what any taxidermist in the area wanted to charge it was still a bargain, even after shipping. The craftsmanship is incredible, the service equally impressive. I ordered an unfinished ambrosia maple octagon pedestal from John at customwoordworks in SC. It arrived long before the mount was complete by the taxidermist. I brought the pedestal, along with a few pieces of cedar that I brought home from the KS farm where I shot the buck and the taxidermist and I worked together to design the habitat. He charged me less than a fabricated kit to design the habitat and I don't regret it one bit.
> 
> This is the buck where he fell....
> 
> 
> Here is how I chose to memorialized him....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unfinished pedestal, combined with the cedar branch and habitat is very reflective of the farm where he was taken, right down to the pin faux oak branches on the mount (my stand is in a pin oak tree). John at CWW does amazing work, some of his options include pedestals with doors that open and close, glass doors, picture frames, etc... For the record I have no connection with CWW, I found them through hours of research. I did have several guys here on AT offer to design, but decided to go the route of someone a little more established. I am very happy with the final product.
> 
> I chose to keep the edge of the mount unfinished/jagged as to give the appearance as it is appearing, as opposed, to the sharp finished image. Nice thing about that is if I ever decide to change, it can be cut and wrapped tight. You will notice even on this mount I have the ears in the forward position, this is the same on 3 of my five...my first I didn't know better to, another was done at a taxi in KS and they seemed not to understand my direction, but I have been crystal clear with the three others about my expectations.
> 
> I know it can get a bit expensive, but I do not know your own personal capabilities. I have seen several here on AT that guys have designed themselves, my favorite was a fence post, with some rusted barbed-wire, an aged posted sign and some grasses. The base was made from barnwood, the ground from paper machete, the grasses were the only part he bought from the taxi store and it was slick looking.
> 
> Here is a just a quick image search of some pedestal mounts.
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...2M-?p=Whitetail+Pedestal+Mount&fr=yfp-t-120-s
> 
> Here is the link to CWW in SC....
> http://customtaxidermywoodworks.m.w...rmywoodworks.webs.com/&fb_sig_network=fw#1203
> 
> I hope I gave you something to think about, that buck is a real beauty and will have some history as it is the first buck you've ever taken in the special early season....
> 
> Just curious, how does he rank on your trophy wall?
> 
> Joe


Joe what did your big ten gross. That is a great buck and the G2's are ridiculously long


----------



## manowar669

Opening day tomorrow morning for us in 5B. Good luck to those out in the weather. I may pass in the morning if it looks too miserable. My gear is ready, but??? Plenty of season left, but not bailing just yet.


----------



## Ryanp019

manowar669 said:


> Opening day tomorrow morning for us in 5B. Good luck to those out in the weather. I may pass in the morning if it looks too miserable. My gear is ready, but??? Plenty of season left, but not bailing just yet.


Same as you lol


----------



## natew6921

Good luck to all who haven't been out yet! Not too much action for me here in 2b the past two weeks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaBone said:


> Joe what did your big ten gross. That is a great buck and the G2's are ridiculously long


scored 3x by three different scorers
162 7/8
164 3/8
162 3/8

I tell folks 163"

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Knock-em' dead tomorrow guys...LITERALLY!!

Joe


----------



## PaBone

Felt like November in the stand tonight, watched a young buck make a scrape 30 yards from me. Wished I had my wool on.


----------



## nicko

Weather radar is showing another band of rain rolling in for daybreak. Unless something changes, today might be a washout for me.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Good luck to everyone this year! Il be chasing them again in public land in 4c and 4e.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck this morning guys!

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

I'm kinda glad it's raining today. My cousin is getting married in deer season for the second time. Last time was in November . . . I didn't go. Turned out I was the smart one.


----------



## Ryanp019

Pouring right now in 4b. Going back to bed and will hunt this afternoon


----------



## dspell20

Good luck boys


----------



## King

Rain should be slowing down in the next 30 minutes in Cochranville. Just about to suit up and head in the woods. One more band of weather around 8:00. With all the rain yesterday and overnight, the 14 mph winds won't keep the deer in the bed. They'll be up and moving this morning in between the bands of rain. I'll be setting up my tree umbrella regardless. 48 degrees and spitting right now. Good luck gentlemen!


----------



## Tim Snyder

Good luck to all braving the elements today. Raining here in 4d and I need to work today so I'll be after them on Monday.


----------



## River420Bottom

Wind I'd ripping here in Indiana County, going to hold off on the oak ridge this morning and take the recurve for a walk at daylight, hang a few posters, looks for trespassers and wait on the evening. 30mph winds, 20' up on a ridge just doesn't sound like a good combo today haha


----------



## River420Bottom

Tim Snyder said:


> Good luck to all braving the elements today. Raining here in 4d and I need to work today so I'll be after them on Monday.


Monday is looking good, nice cool down and a break in the weather after a big front. Yup I'll be out then too


----------



## nicko

Good luck to everybody out there today. Wind is cranking down here but the rain is just about done.


----------



## Billy H

Yep it is a howling wind in 5C. Going to kick back today and see how things are after the PSU game. For once I have a TON of time in the bank for hunting this year. It kind of gives the luxury of not feeling pressed to get stand time in. 

Good luck all that are out. Hope to see some antlers on here today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

King said:


> Rain should be slowing down in the next 30 minutes in Cochranville. Just about to suit up and head in the woods. One more band of weather around 8:00. With all the rain yesterday and overnight, the 14 mph winds won't keep the deer in the bed. They'll be up and moving this morning in between the bands of rain. I'll be setting up my tree umbrella regardless. 48 degrees and spitting right now. Good luck gentlemen!


Knock down a big one!!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Sat for a bit this morning. No deer in my food plot. 5 walked just off my deck over to the orchard as I sat looking up at them from 100 yards away. 
Just came in to get dry, a steady rain here, and there's a deer in front of my stand, happily it's a spike.
I much prefer the afternoons here and the weather looks better then too.


----------



## King

Typical weathermen. Spat rain all morning. Never really let up. Radar wasn't showing much though. Weird morning. Winds were more like 25+ mph. Never trust a weatherman I guess. Won't be able to make it out tonight. Hunting all day Monday and then Tuesday evening. Good luck to those getting out this evening.


----------



## 30feetup

Good Luck All


----------



## Lcavok99

20 mph winds here. Been pouring since 4 am. Of course i only get 3 opportunities to go hunting a week, and a hurricane decides to roll through the first day.


----------



## Mathias

I'd rather 5" of rain to replenish ground water than get spit on and 20mph winds.


----------



## KMiha

Was thinking about going out for the first time this afternoon, but not with this wind. Something about the tree I'm in and all the others blowing around and everything just freaks me out. I'll probably get out Monday evening


----------



## Viper69

Decided to get sick for the first day. Well with this weather I guess I'm not missing much anyway. Rain is slowing but wind is strong. Looking like Monday for me


----------



## Hey Abbott

Hopefully it slows down by this afternoon. It's a slow rain up here in tioga county.


----------



## jesses80

my daughter and I will be out in the ground blind this afternoon it's the first day can't miss it come hell or high water haven't missed an opener in 21 years .


----------



## hrtlnd164

Left the house at 5:20 in a light drizzle for my 45 minute climb to my stand. Very busy morning, 16 deer (2spikes, 3unknown and the rest does and fawns). Constant flow heading for thick cover. The rain picked up about daybreak and stayed steady, the wind blew and the fog machine was working overtime. By 10 I had about all the enjoyment I could stand for 1 morning and shook my way back down the tree. Would have been a good day for a blind!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Had a great morning, bone dry, no wind to speak of, temps holding steady at 69.5degrees, saw a momma and her two fawns, just slightly out of range. Here's the view from my stand...the three popped out just east of that lone pine.... 









Once all seriousness....it's nice following along and I know one of you will let the air out of something this afternoon.

Good luck and be careful, trees and steps might be a little slick.

Joe


----------



## alancac98

Got up at 4:30 and checked the weather outside - everything was dry. Put on the gear, grabbed my bow and treestand and headed for the woods beneath my house. Just walked outside and it began to pour the rain down. Turned around, went back inside and cuddled up to my grandson who had come into our room early this morning. The rain has all but stopped, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to get out this afternoon as the wife has things for me to do. Next Saturday doesn't look any better, but I'll try and skip out into the woods on Monday and Wednesday. Good luck to everyone, be safe and wear those harnesses! May the red coat the brown.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Woke up this morning and had pretty steady rain so i went back to bed. Rain has almost stopped now so it looks like i'll be able to get in a tree this afternoon.


----------



## jacobh

Am I the only one with 30 mph winds???


----------



## fishguts430

Sat in the blind this morning. Didn't see a thing untill about 945 when I was about to leave rain stopped and as soon as it did I saw 3 doe and a big spike. Spikes were maybe 12 inches high. I can't wait for the afternoon hunt. Doesn't seem to windy down in york co


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Am I the only one with 30 mph winds???


I was thinking about heading out this afternoon but if that's the case, I may just wait until Monday.


----------



## optimal_max

Steady rain here since 5:30. Not much wind though.


----------



## tyepsu

Woke up at 5AM with the plan that if the rain was light and not to heavy of winds I would head out. I woke up to 20 mph winds and heavy rain. I decided to fall back asleep until 7AM, then got up and went to work my required 4 hours for the weekend. I just got home about 30 minutes ago and just finished my lunch. Rain has let up, but wind is off and on. The most typical wind here in SW PA is a S wind and that is what most of my stands are set for. The wind right now is ENE and supposed to change to straight E this afternoon. Unfortunately, that is not an ideal wind for the stand where my target buck is. I have 2 stands that might be OK, but the one is really a spot I plan on using as an after work doe killing location. I am keeping a close eye on the weather. Trying to decide if I should head out around 2 and hunt one stand until 4/430 and then another from then until dark or just hunt one stand for the afternoon. 

I wish I could have been in 3A this morning hunting with my dad. He said the rain was not too heavy and he saw a good number of doe. This is his first year archery hunting. Due to his age and health, he is using a crossbow. I am excited that I can now share both archery and gun season with him and text back and forth what we are seeing.


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Am I the only one with 30 mph winds???


Nope, but we're in the same area. I may go sit in a blind in the afternoon, not sure yet.


----------



## River420Bottom

Rain is dying off here, the wind has some but I'm still saying 17-18mph not the 10-12 on the weather channel. Planning on heading or around 2:30-3... Standing corn vs acorns... Hmmm


----------



## Viper69

Should stay in but the rain has about stopped here. I may have to venture out sick or not!


----------



## Billy H

Wind is starting to lay down a "little bit" in 5C but still gusting quite a bit. Like another poster said it'll be an east wind, not ideal for where I want to hunt. I wont be out. 

Joe, I hope your little one is making some positive progress!


----------



## Hey Abbott

Wind and rain slowing down in 2G. Heading for the soybean field.


----------



## Mathias

Should have headed out sooner


----------



## hobbs4421

Rained pretty steady in this part of 3c all morning. I sat from 6:00 am to 9:00 am and got pretty chilly and decided to call it quits. I could have shot a spike at 5 yards, lol. I did see a momma and a fawn at around 8:15, but they were 300 yrds away. They were laying pretty low this morning. I wont be able to go out this afternoon as friends from church are hosting the annual singing in the barn event, and I'm in one of the praise bands. Bitter sweet.


----------



## quadcam

Deer are moving in perry county 4b


----------



## mathews xt 600

Moving in 4e


----------



## CMattero

A buck came through, stopped 20yds, I drew back and my damn arrow fell off the bow and spooked him. Hoping he comes back around. I can't believe that just happened...


----------



## 30feetup

They are moving


----------



## Mathias




----------



## CMattero

He's back, he's bedded 25yds away from me. Can't get a shot


----------



## BGM51

CMattero said:


> He's back, he's bedded 25yds away from me. Can't get a shot


Don't rush it. Still got time before it it's quitting time. Is you dad out with you?


----------



## Chad B.

I just had my target buck 5yards away from me but moving too fast to shoot. Tried to stop him and he took off back to where he came from.


----------



## CMattero

BGM51 said:


> Don't rush it. Still got time before it it's quitting time. Is you dad out with you?


He's not out, are you crazy! Haha meanwhile the buck had a sneezing fit then got up and trotted away


----------



## JFoutdoors

Was a long sit in the rain only to see two does at last light.


----------



## adr1601

Never stopped raining so stayed home and drank beer. Looks like Mon. is gonna be the first day.


----------



## Xforce41

Good night in the tree in 5c, very windy but still had good movement.
Total deer count was 6. But 5 of them were bucks, three eight pointers, and 2 spikes.
All the 8's ranged from 90-115 inch range.
2 of the eights were sparring in the creek below me.


----------



## Double"O"

Good movement in my yard tonihht lol...4 doe and a young Y buck lol


----------



## treestandnappin

Nice to finally get out there this afternoon. Saw a fawn, small bear and a 4 or 5 pt. He must've circled around 5 or 6 times. Not sure if he smelled or saw me. But he was looking right through me with this brown deception camo on!


----------



## CMattero

Awesome night for me, saw 10-12 deer 3 were bucks, the one that bedded near me and two about 150yds out. The farther ones went at it hard and spooked up a few does.


----------



## manowar669

5B. Skipped the AM hunt due to the rain. No rain later. Went out at 4pm. Saw an 8 point, 3 does and a fawn. Two hunters. Public land. Nothing close enough.


----------



## Hey Abbott

She couldn't resist the soybeans and acorns along with the other 16 does. She was the biggest and gave me a perfect quartering away shot at about 18 yards.


----------



## River420Bottom

Awesome evening and ended with this guy, 51 yards, rage chisel extreme pass thru and made it 40 yards. Haven't figured out a plan of how I'm going to be getting him out yet tonight but its going to be a long one, well worth it!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Couldn't get out tonight, had a kids birthday party at a pumpkin patch.... On the plus side I got permission to hunt the farm!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to the Abbott and Hoyt on their kills!!! Thanks for sharing em


----------



## Hey Abbott

Hoyt1021 said:


> View attachment 2984842
> 
> Awesome evening and ended with this guy, 51 yards, rage chisel extreme pass thru and made it 40 yards. Haven't figured out a plan of how I'm going to be getting him out yet tonight but its going to be a long one, well worth it!


Nice buck man congrats.


----------



## NEDYARB

shot this one tonight. Couldn't resist


----------



## dspell20

Good job Abbott and Hoyt!


----------



## Ryanp019

Awesome evening sit in 4b. Got on stand at 3 and saw deer from there on. Saw at least 22. Mostly small bucks and doe. Did see a good 8 pt that I'm looking to shooting I get a chance only he came out 175 yards on the other side of the field. All in all a very good damp sir


----------



## Hey Abbott

NEDYARB said:


> View attachment 2985106
> shot this one tonight. Couldn't resist


Nice buck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I knew a few would bit the dust today - congrats to all of the successful hunters.....

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

Thanks everyone! Really appreciate it, congrats on your abbot, looks like the heavy arrows are doing alright, I jumped to 535gr this year and love it


----------



## avidarcher88pa

That looks like a big body, nice buck!


----------



## Hey Abbott

Hoyt1021 said:


> Thanks everyone! Really appreciate it, congrats on your abbot, looks like the heavy arrows are doing alright, I jumped to 535gr this year and love it


I shot her with a exodus broadhead and it busted a rib going in took out both lungs and stuck about 6 inches in the mud. I pulled the arrow and the exodus is still razor sharp and arrow is perfect. As much as I wanna try the spitfire xxx I have in my quiver after seeing what a well placed exodus does I'll have a hard time not nocking one.


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on everyone who had success today.


----------



## quadcam

4 deer, I believe doe none in range. 1 black bear 30 yards.


----------



## nicko

Congrats to all the successful hunters today.

I gave the afternoon a shot but it started raining, the wind was pushing sheets of rain, and I called it quits after walking around for maybe 30 minutes. I'll be at it bright and early on Monday morning.


----------



## Chad B.

I had the best first day today than I have had in a while. 7 deer, one great buck that darted when I tried to stop him. Also saw a big coyote.


----------



## Chad B.

Sorry it is upside down, don't know what happened.


----------



## nicko

Fixed it for you. Congrats!!


----------



## superslamsam

Nice doe for the freezer in 2D. Congrats to everyone else that's been successful and good luck to those still hunting.


----------



## Chad B.

nicko said:


> Fixed it for you. Congrats!!


Thanks Nicko!


----------



## bowtechlx

Nice 1st day buck. Congrats .


----------



## bowtechlx

Congrats. Is that dark round spot a goth on the outer part of her left leg. Looks like the size of a silver or half dollar?


----------



## bowtechlx

Congrats to those that have all successfully downed a deer. 

I was wondering how the ticks are out there, and was there a lot of ticks on your deer?


----------



## jhauser

Pouri g rain this am and wedding this evening. Headed out Monday and Tuesday


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats on the kills and eventfull sits. I opted to grind stumps today instead. Wet ground made for nice working and no dust. Did manage to get my other bow half way set up for cold weather tho, so no real loss. cant wait for next Saturday.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to those that connected.


----------



## BGM51

Congrats to all. Looks like a pretty good opening day in spite of the weather.


----------



## Mr. October

Sunday . . . *sigh*


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> Sunday . . . *sigh*


LOL! If we all go out, it's ok, right?


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> LOL! If we all go out, it's ok, right?


Whats the big deal most guys on here don't obey buy the laws anyway , so hunting Sunday is really no big deal . Just like speeding Right ? Screw the R&R BOOK ?


----------



## Mathias

Sun's over the mntn, blue sky, crisp air, deer in food plot.
Ahhh Sunday's.
I'm happy for the rain, the upcoming sun this week, maybe the food plots will turn around a bit.

Congrats to the successful hunters, to the rest of us, we have a lot of time to spend in the tree!


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Whats the big deal most guys on here don't obey buy the laws anyway , so hunting Sunday is really no big deal . Just like speeding Right ? Screw the R&R BOOK ?


I hope you're joking...


----------



## nicko

I don't even think about our no-Sunday hunting thing anymore. It's all I've ever known so I can't say I'm missing out on anything as we've never been able to hunt Sundays.


----------



## River420Bottom




----------



## nicko

Congrats hoyt!!


----------



## River420Bottom

Thanks Nick!! Got him cleaned up for some nice pics today so I figured I'd post them up


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 2986946

Where were you yesterday.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> View attachment 2986946
> 
> Where were you yesterday.


Choot 'em Matt. CHOOT CHOOT!!!!


----------



## johnv2675

I already made a separate thread for this, but since I took it in PA, I wanted to post it here. First of all, congratulation to everyone who's already taken deer and good luck to everyone who has not.

I finished butchering her yesterday, and I shot her Friday night around 6:15 PM. After I gutted her, I weighed her on a 550 pound Cabelas scale, and she weighed in at 105 pounds. How many pounds would she have been alive, roughly? I think she was a fairly old doe. What is the average dressed weight for a PA doe?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man - it looks like it was a great day, even those who didn't put one on the ground seemed to have a lot of promising action. Heck, I don' think that Charlie has seen 20-deer on that property in an entire year, let alone a single hunt.

The Sunday thing is what it is, sure stinks, today is a day we all know they are on their feet and likely have been and will be most of the day. That's o.k. though, do something with your families.

Congrats again to all those who got out and enjoyed what PA has to offer....

Joe


----------



## fredbear5

Well had a pretty good day yesterday. didnt see any bucks but lots of does moving. shot both of these does last night, had to go recover the one this morning due to jumping her before dark last night, walked in and found her right off the bat. Definitely made for a good birthday weekend for me.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I don't even think about our no-Sunday hunting thing anymore. It's all I've ever known so I can't say I'm missing out on anything as we've never been able to hunt Sundays.


I'd just like to have more than one day a week to hunt. Especially when Saturday is tied up otherwise.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I'd just like to have more than one day a week to hunt. Especially when Saturday is tied up otherwise.



Perfectly understandable for guys who can't hunt on weekdays.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Perfectly understandable for guys who can't hunt on weekdays.


It wouldn't be quite so bad if they hadn't moved the clock change date. Once the clock changes I can get out for a bit before work. But no way I can ever get out in the evening. There are plenty of people overseas willing to do your job cheap if you aren't willing to put in 10+ hours a day.


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Whats the big deal most guys on here don't obey buy the laws anyway , so hunting Sunday is really no big deal . Just like speeding Right ? Screw the R&R BOOK ?


Not at all !! Guys on here blankly tag deer wrong thats no big deal, so why not go jump in a tree .


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Mr. October said:


> I'd just like to have more than one day a week to hunt. Especially when Saturday is tied up otherwise.


Yup ^^^ mornings get old. That's pretty much all I get after clock change.


----------



## jlh42581

Was at my buddies camp. He shot a doe. I got busted twice.

The recovery was not an easy task in waist high weeds with rain. Took almost an hour to find her and she only ran 100 yards.

When she fell she slid up under the ferns. We literally drove past her two feet away bringing the truck up into the plot and couldn't see her.

Started my day at 5 am and walked through the door at 11:30 pm


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

johnv2675 said:


> View attachment 2986954
> 
> 
> I already made a separate thread for this, but since I took it in PA, I wanted to post it here. First of all, congratulation to everyone who's already taken deer and good luck to everyone who has not.
> 
> I finished butchering her yesterday, and I shot her Friday night around 6:15 PM. After I gutted her, I weighed her on a 550 pound Cabelas scale, and she weighed in at 105 pounds. How many pounds would she have been alive, roughly? I think she was a fairly old doe. What is the average dressed weight for a PA doe?


Pretty good rule of thumb is 30% rule....

105 field dressed was likely in 132lb range on the hoof...that is a good sized doe..I'd say average harvests are closer to 100-115 range..


Maybe someone else has a rule of thumb that they use.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice little walk this morning , fresh scrapes opening up, one little button buck seen. I will be out tomorrow in southern 5c, sitting amongst the acorns.


----------



## jasonk0519

The Philadelphia Eagles, another reason we need to be able to hunt on Sundays.


----------



## primal-bow

jasonk0519 said:


> The Philadelphia Eagles, another reason we need to be able to hunt on Sundays.


lol


----------



## fishguts430

Yesterday evening I was out sitting right next to there bedding area where they filter out and start eating acorns before going to privet property fields. Been sing deer in my camera every day between 5 and 7. Yesterday I figured it would be perfect nice weather perfect wind for the set..... didn't see a single deer. Is it possible with all the rain being hunkered down they just left and went into the fields as soon as the rain stopped at 12 o'clock? I was pretty upset and can't figure out where they went


----------



## 12-Ringer

jasonk0519 said:


> The Philadelphia Eagles, another reason we need to be able to hunt on Sundays.


Lol.....anyone else going to open Kicker tryouts?


----------



## River420Bottom

fishguts430 said:


> Yesterday evening I was out sitting right next to there bedding area where they filter out and start eating acorns before going to privet property fields. Been sing deer in my camera every day between 5 and 7. Yesterday I figured it would be perfect nice weather perfect wind for the set..... didn't see a single deer. Is it possible with all the rain being hunkered down they just left and went into the fields as soon as the rain stopped at 12 o'clock? I was pretty upset and can't figure out where they went


Every deer I saw Saturday evening came out of a standing corn field between 4-6pm into the hardwoods, weird..


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> Lol.....anyone else going to open Kicker tryouts?


I'm in lol


----------



## fmf979

Hoyt1021 said:


> Every deer I saw Saturday evening came out of a standing corn field between 4-6pm into the hardwoods, weird..


Really I had 20 deer at the same time frame pass thru a 2 acre food plot into the hardwoods. I thought that was odd especially when everything stopped the last hour or so.


----------



## scottprice

fmf979 said:


> Really I had 20 deer at the same time frame pass thru a 2 acre food plot into the hardwoods. I thought that was odd especially when everything stopped the last hour or so.


thats not surprising...theyll take acorns over anything else


----------



## dspell20

jasonk0519 said:


> The Philadelphia Eagles, another reason we need to be able to hunt on Sundays.


The Cleveland Browns were the #1 reason for Sunday hunting in ohio!!! 

Best post so far on this thread


----------



## Mr. October

Wow. Just came back from dinner. It would have been ideal tonight. Cool. Still. Deer out everywhere.


----------



## Hammer 1

jasonk0519 said:


> The Philadelphia Eagles, another reason we need to be able to hunt on Sundays.


This!!


----------



## manowar669

fredbear5 said:


> Well had a pretty good day yesterday. didnt see any bucks but lots of does moving. shot both of these does last night, had to go recover the one this morning due to jumping her before dark last night, walked in and found her right off the bat. Definitely made for a good birthday weekend for me.
> View attachment 2987306
> View attachment 2987314


Happy birthday! My birthday is today as well. 10-4 My birthday present every year is the archery opener. Saw an 8pt, several does, a fawn and two other hunters. Public land.


----------



## jesses80

saw 3 doe yesterday evening and of course they came out on the opposite side of the field I was on but my daughter seemed to have fun so that was a good sign I no a couple nice bucks hit the ground up here on the opener.


----------



## Mtncurhunter

I don't normally get real excited for opening day. Just happy to get in the woods. This year was a first for me though. An hour into my first sit and I'm done. It's a little bittersweet though knowing I'm done in PA.


----------



## River420Bottom

Great deer!!


----------



## primal-bow

Mtncurhunter said:


> I don't normally get real excited for opening day. Just happy to get in the woods. This year was a first for me though. An hour into my first sit and I'm done. It's a little bittersweet though knowing I'm done in PA.


nice bow. I have the exact same one in same ap snow...congrats on the buck too


----------



## nicko

Great buck mtncurhunter!!! I would be ok with my season being done early if I shot a buck like that.


----------



## skinner2

Awesome deer and sweet bow. Congrats


----------



## nicko

jasonk0519 said:


> The Philadelphia Eagles, another reason we need to be able to hunt on Sundays.


Chip Kelly has single handedly taken a division contending team and turned them into slop.


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck congrats


----------



## Mtncurhunter

nicko said:


> Great buck mtncurhunter!!! I would be ok with my season being done early if I shot a buck like that.


I had another buck I was really wanting to get after but I couldn't let that guy walk.


----------



## 138104

Mtncurhunter said:


> I had another buck I was really wanting to get after but I couldn't let that guy walk.


I would be happy to hunt that buck for you. 

Congrats on a great 8-pt!


----------



## Hey Abbott

nicko said:


> Chip Kelly has single handedly taken a division contending team and turned them into slop.


Slop is a nice way of putting it.


----------



## jacobh

Really want to be depressed wait for the flyers to start up 



QUOTE=nicko;1079351922]Chip Kelly has single handedly taken a division contending team and turned them into slop.[/QUOTE]


----------



## natew6921

Yeahhh pretty excited to see the Penguins give the flyers are good beating


----------



## muppetmower00

Trying a new spot tomorrow after work with a buddy. I get off at 4:00 so wont have much time to mess around. Good luck to those going out tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. October

Mtncurhunter said:


> I don't normally get real excited for opening day. Just happy to get in the woods. This year was a first for me though. An hour into my first sit and I'm done. It's a little bittersweet though knowing I'm done in PA.


Wow! That's a monster. Great job!!!!


----------



## BGM51

Mtncurhunter said:


> I don't normally get real excited for opening day. Just happy to get in the woods. This year was a first for me though. An hour into my first sit and I'm done. It's a little bittersweet though knowing I'm done in PA.


Great deer for any where in Pa. Congrats. I hunt 2H & 3A and that would be a great deer for that area.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Really want to be depressed wait for the flyers to start up
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=nicko;1079351922]Chip Kelly has single handedly taken a division contending team and turned them into slop.


[/QUOTE]
Who cares how the Flyers play. You'll have Eva Shockey in the stands to stare at!


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Chip Kelly has single handedly taken a division contending team and turned them into slop.


Yeah, that O-Line is terrible. Biggest reason why they're struggling. Second is I don't think there's a worse D-Coordinator in the league at game planning than billy Davis. Cousins flat out stinks and they did nothing to scheme to beat him. Everything is three step drop and balls out and this guy has all his corners 8 yards off the receivers, ridiculous.


----------



## KMiha

natew6921 said:


> Yeahhh pretty excited to see the Penguins give the flyers are good beating


Unless they play in Pittsburgh, where the flyers own the Penguins in their own stadium.


----------



## Matt Musto

Had a good feeling Saturday that I was going to get deer. After helping my wife antique our brick fireplace all morning I was able to get out Saturday evening in the wind. I ended up seeing 7 deer. Got this doe at 6:05pm at 8 yards quartering to me with a perfect double lung shot and a 50 yard recovery, dropping in site. First kill with an Ulmer's Edge, blasted trough the scapula and buried in the dirt. My son helped me hang the doe on the swingset Saturday night and I butchered the deer by 8 am Sunday. My cousin Sam in VA connected on a real nice mature 12 pointer with his bow Saturday morning as well. Pumped for him as he is becoming a real killer. 

Congrats to all the successful PA guys as well, some real nice bucks!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the big doe Matt feels good to get one under the belt!!!


----------



## 30feetup

Good buck👍🏼


----------



## dspell20

Mtncurhunter said:


> I don't normally get real excited for opening day. Just happy to get in the woods. This year was a first for me though. An hour into my first sit and I'm done. It's a little bittersweet though knowing I'm done in PA.


Awesome buck! Congrats on a PA stud. Beautiful Pic


----------



## yetihunter1

Well saturday was frustrating as sin. I saw 20+ deer and well they saw me. Had a nice 8pt come out into the field from the last place i expected, then 10 does and fawns follow behind a few minutes later. They sat at 100 yds till the does started coming my way. The buck started following and so i picked up my bow and ranged him. Bam there is a doe i didn't have eyes on staring at me...she blows runs off a little and waits for the others. The buck now is coming in straight towards me after the doe blew (found that weird but i did let a few light grunts out when he came in the field). He gets to 55/60 yds when that damn doe blows again and runs out of the field with the other 9. Buck holds up at that, looks at me, looks at the does and off he goes, following the does. 

Now cut to fading light, i have 10 minutes of legal shooting light but normally by now i don't feel comfortable taking a shot. I lean forward to pick up my pack and oh look 2 doe just entered the field from behind my blind and are 30 yds downwind of me. I sit back and wait as one slowly walks closer until she get close enough to realize she doesn't want to be that close and runs out to 50yds. Now im stuck in the blind, have the 2 in the field joined by 4 more from the neighbors property but in the almost dark it looks like they ran out of the field. I get out of the blind, and start walking out to only get busted by my guess 4 more deer on the neighbors property that were about to cross into the one i hunt. Guessing 4 cause all i could see of them was when they turned tail to run was the white tail. 

This property is great with the quality and quantity of deer but very frustrating to hunt. Prefer being in a tree, but none are suitable to climb or even put a hang on in. And the only corner suitable for a blind gets blasted by the sun setting. Joy.....


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Congrats on the freezer queen Matt!


----------



## Matt Musto

HNTRDAVE said:


> Congrats on the freezer queen Matt!


Thanks! Grilled up some bakstrap and sweet loin yesterday for the disastrous Eagles game. Fresh deer meat has to be the best tasting meat on earth. It kills my bowels though, having a tough time breathing today in my office:killpain:


----------



## dougell

My son shot this doe Saturday.I was on the other side of the tree and couldn't see the impact.All I saw was the deer jump,run about 50 yards,stop,ran another 50 yards,stopped and then walked off.I was confident it wasn't a double lung based on it's reaction,plus we never found the arrow.We backed out and came back in the morning to zero blood at the point where she stopped the second time.After three grid searches we walked up on her about 200+ yards from where he shot her.He ended up center punching the liver.All ended well and it was a valuable lesson for him.


----------



## dougell

Mtncurhunter said:


> I don't normally get real excited for opening day. Just happy to get in the woods. This year was a first for me though. An hour into my first sit and I'm done. It's a little bittersweet though knowing I'm done in PA.


Phenominal buck.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Shot a nice doe Sunday morning...... because I went and hunted NY


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome weekend - hope someone gets lucky today...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Congrats to all the successful hunters on filling some tags.

This morning should have been good for movement but it was dead for me. I didn't see any deer on stand and only saw two running away as I was leaving the woods.


----------



## Hammer 1

Had a small 6 walk under me at 715 am. Then 3 doe had me pinned until 1100 am until they finally walked off. They never came into range ! Great morning!


----------



## CMattero

Hunting in Montgomery county tonight, the tree I'm in is too big for my bow strap...not excited to be holding my bow for 3 hours


----------



## JFoutdoors

Finally just got settled in. Got to my original spot at 3:45 and was greeted by the neighbors two dogs. The dogs came up to me and barked their heads off as they usually do. As I started off into the woods one of them ran up and bit my leg. I immediately got back in my truck because these dogs caught and killed a deer last year. Then they started running all over the property I'm hunting. I was heated after that and left. Decided to go to another spot cause I figured I would calm me down. I'm in my early twenties now and can say from now on I'm saving all my money to get myself my own property so I don't have to deal with stuff like this anymore. 

On a side note good luck to anyone out tonight. Hopefully something walks by and will turn this night around.


----------



## Double"O"

Aloft at last!
No wind at all, only thing ive seen are two ticks that flicked off my pant legs lol


----------



## Mathias

Beauty of a day, except for work.
Deer in the yard when I got home. I'm tempted to run back upstate to hunt. It's so much more enjoyable up there. *JFoutdoors* one of the best decisions I've made, good luck.


----------



## Deermats

dougell said:


> View attachment 2992802
> 
> 
> My son shot this doe Saturday.I was on the other side of the tree and couldn't see the impact.All I saw was the deer jump,run about 50 yards,stop,ran another 50 yards,stopped and then walked off.I was confident it wasn't a double lung based on it's reaction,plus we never found the arrow.We backed out and came back in the morning to zero blood at the point where she stopped the second time.After three grid searches we walked up on her about 200+ yards from where he shot her.He ended up center punching the liver.All ended well and it was a valuable lesson for him.


Great Job, I thought I saw your name on the list at Fye's


----------



## fredbear5

manowar669 said:


> Happy birthday! My birthday is today as well. 10-4 My birthday present every year is the archery opener. Saw an 8pt, several does, a fawn and two other hunters. Public land.


why thank you and happy birthday to you also


----------



## nicko

JFoutdoors said:


> Finally just got settled in. Got to my original spot at 3:45 and was greeted by the neighbors two dogs. The dogs came up to me and barked their heads off as they usually do. As I started off into the woods one of them ran up and bit my leg. I immediately got back in my truck because these dogs caught and killed a deer last year. Then they started running all over the property I'm hunting. I was heated after that and left. Decided to go to another spot cause I figured I would calm me down. I'm in my early twenties now and can say from now on I'm saving all my money to get myself my own property so I don't have to deal with stuff like this anymore.
> 
> On a side note good luck to anyone out tonight. Hopefully something walks by and will turn this night around.


Ugh!! That's brutal. Sounds like it's time to have a talk with the owner of those dogs. Either keep them contained or another similar occurrence / attack will result in me defending myself with lethal force.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Found a ladder stand and 2 EFFING CORNPILES right under it on the ridge behind our camp,game commision had been notified and about 100% sure we know who it is,cant wait for this outcome,scumbag cornpile hunters


----------



## bowtechlx

If it's not the dog owners property and they bite me. That dog would meet my 40cal Taurus pistol in a heart beat. That without even shedding a tear or giving 2 F's. Just imagine if some younger kids strolled through those woods, that's bad stuff. If you are a strong young man in your 20's and they are not afraid of you, they definitely won't care or think twice about attacking a kid. 

I would tell the owner it bit you, and that if it happen again the dog would definitely not make it home unscathed. If you like your pets you should keep an eye on them. This ain't Alaska lol.

Good luck next time you go in.

P.s. I love animals, as long as they don't bother me. If it attacks me, then I'm going to double tap it as I vacate the woods.


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Found a ladder stand and 2 EFFING CORNPILES right under it on the ridge behind our camp,game commision had been notified and about 100% sure we know who it is,cant wait for this outcome,scumbag cornpile hunters


That sucks Darrin. What does that mean for your camp as it has been found and reported to the PAGC? An area per law is supposed to be bait free for 30 days prior to the start of the season. Does that mean your camp cannot hunt your own property for 30 days?


----------



## Ryanp019

I'm in 4b any of you guys in or around that area ever use a doe decoy during the end of October beginning of November? Any success?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Beautiful afternoon in the woods today. I had multiple fawns eating acorns , but no shooters came in. The area is loaded with acorns! I have never seen so many.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> That sucks Darrin. What does that mean for your camp as it has been found and reported to the PAGC? An area per law is supposed to be bait free for 30 days prior to the start of the season. Does that mean your camp cannot hunt your own property for 30 days?


It wasnt on our property,it was on Cullins pine paper company,public hunting.there wasnt much sign there i have hunt that spot a lot but i wouldnt have this year.its a nice spot and close i know who it is ATV tracks right to a camp down the street.same guy came up to me and my cousin on out property 2 years ago the day before rifle season drunk with a beer in hos hand and one in his back pocket asking us if we saw a treestand cuz he couldnt find it,dude could hardly walk.he is a menace,we found 8 maraijana plants on our place too that were likely his a couple years ago.my cousin is still at camp he called the game comission i had to come home to work hopefully he gets this clown busted


----------



## JFoutdoors

nicko said:


> Ugh!! That's brutal. Sounds like it's time to have a talk with the owner of those dogs. Either keep them contained or another similar occurrence / attack will result in me defending myself with lethal force.


Ive been dealing with these dogs for about 4 years now everytime i go. This is the first time they have ever come over the property line and close enough to bite me. We have had problems with this lady with the dogs before. When i told my uncle who owns the land all he said he was going to take of it and not to worry so i'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## JFoutdoors

bowtechlx said:


> If it's not the dog owners property and they bite me. That dog would meet my 40cal Taurus pistol in a heart beat. That without even shedding a tear or giving 2 F's. Just imagine if some younger kids strolled through those woods, that's bad stuff. If you are a strong young man in your 20's and they are not afraid of you, they definitely won't care or think twice about attacking a kid.
> 
> I would tell the owner it bit you, and that if it happen again the dog would definitely not make it home unscathed. If you like your pets you should keep an eye on them. This ain't Alaska lol.
> 
> Good luck next time you go in.
> 
> P.s. I love animals, as long as they don't bother me. If it attacks me, then I'm going to double tap it as I vacate the woods.


The property actually butts up to a state park and a couple times a season i have some people and kids accidentally come on to my land. Not the best place to be with dogs running around biting people. As much as i wanted to run them over as i was pulling out of there i just couldnt. The owner knows what happened and i hoping this means no more dogs and more deer.


----------



## fishguts430

Today I was itching to get out after work so I figured I would make it happen. I got to the parking or at 515 and saw there were no cars so I got changed and headed 70 yards into the woods at a little natural blind I made with a fallen pine tree. At 610 a doe came out and I decided to take her. I drew back focused on her vitals made sure my limb was off of the branch I felt it touch, tensed my back and boom release went off at only 8 yards from me. I heard the swack then a loud pop and watched the deer run off with 1/4 of my arrow hanging out. I heard a lot of ruckus then nothing. I waited and collected my nerves and started to hear a guy yelling at his dog at the direction the deer went. This is public land btw. So I gathered my things and started to track her. She ran about 65 yards and died right across the street from my truck. I have been trying to get a deer off of this property for the last 2 years. This year I went hard and scouted and planned and did everything all summer long. This is my first year trying to hunt the wind and all and I think that helped. I'm so extremely excited about this deer even though it is only a doe just all the hard work I put in for it and having a shot at 8 yards just makes this one of my most memorable hunts I have ever had. I tried to put her in a good pose but unfortunatly I was on a hill and she wasn't cooperating so it makes her look just a tad smaller than what she was


>


----------



## fishguts430

Set up was bear arena 34 at 65 pounds and 27 inch draw. With 380 grain deer crossing arrow and a magnus black hornet. Blood was amazing with only having one hole. The arrow hit the offside shoulder and only poked threw the skin just the very top of the head.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Not been on the site for some time...but tis the season.
*
1st off...very sorry to hear about your daughter 12-Ringer...best wishes to you and your family!*

I haven't been able to get out yet but looks like a few people connected on some nice bucks and doe...CONGRATS to those and good luck to the rest of us who haven't as of yet.


----------



## CMattero

A roadblock. A roadblock and a detour that led me to a parking lot driving around for 15 minutes is all it took to ruin my morning hunt...I can't go out this evening due to prior arrangements so I guess chalk it up as crappy luck.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats fishguts.


----------



## 138104

CMattero said:


> A roadblock. A roadblock and a detour that led me to a parking lot driving around for 15 minutes is all it took to ruin my morning hunt...I can't go out this evening due to prior arrangements so I guess chalk it up as crappy luck.


Be happy you can get out at all. Due to other commitments, my first day out will be 10/17 and that will be only for a few hours before my son's soccer game.[emoji1]


----------



## jacobh

I agree I miss 3/4 of my season due to my sons baseball commitments. I wouldn't trade it for the world!!!


----------



## CMattero

Perry24 said:


> Be happy you can get out at all. Due to other commitments, my first day out will be 10/17 and that will be only for a few hours before my son's soccer game.[emoji1]


Don't be mistaken I am happy I can get out but my problem is I have shoulder surgery October 14th so after that I'm done for the season. That's why I'm trying to get out as much as possible now.


----------



## Johnnyp5c

johnv2675 said:


> I am glad the colder temperatures were coming in. I was out on Monday, as as I said earlier in this thread, Is spooked three doe. I am going to head back within an hour or so. Do you think if I pass up the three doe, a buck will be following them, or is that not normally the case?


On Saturday I watched a little spike chasing doe's. It wasn't full on rut chasing. More playful but chasing none the less. I passed on two doe and the buck brought 6 others into me which was nice because I took my first doe of the year because of it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Decided to take a break from the hospital and head into work - three dead deer along the road on the ways on the way in....that magical something must be getting started..


A quick update on Camille - she is responding to Chemotherapy in the way the docs were hoping so far. Much to our cautious jubilation, they did allow her to come home from the hospital yesterday. However, we head right back on Thursday for more tests. We'll take any victory, no matter how small we can right now.

Thanks for all of the continued well wishes, PMs, prayers, calls, texts, etc...you would never imagine how much it helps.

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Great news Joe!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

That's great news joe! Keep positive.


----------



## 138104

CMattero said:


> Don't be mistaken I am happy I can get out but my problem is I have shoulder surgery October 14th so after that I'm done for the season. That's why I'm trying to get out as much as possible now.


Oh, wow. I understand your frustration then. Hope you heal quick!



12-Ringer said:


> Decided to take a break from the hospital and head into work - three dead deer along the road on the ways on the way in....that magical something must be getting started..
> 
> 
> A quick update on Camille - she is responding to Chemotherapy in the way the docs were hoping so far. Much to our cautious jubilation, they did allow her to come home from the hospital yesterday. However, we head right back on Thursday for more tests. We'll take any victory, no matter how small we can right now.
> 
> Thanks for all of the continued well wishes, PMs, prayers, calls, texts, etc...you would never imagine how much it helps.
> 
> Joe


Camille and your family are in my family's thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Billy H

Thats huge that she was able to come home if only for a couple days. Very positive news.


----------



## jesses80

still sending prayers joe.


----------



## vonfoust

Still in our thoughts and prayers as well Joe. Sleeping in her own bed, if even for a night or two, has got to lift her spirits. Not to mention just the comfort and security of home for an 11 yo. Thank you for the update.


----------



## yetihunter1

Joe, good to hear about the small victories. Keep that glass half full mentality and a smile on Camille's face and i will keep sending prayers your way. She is gonna beat this!


----------



## jacobh

Remember small victories are victories none the less! So glad to hear she is responding that is huge and being able to come home is even better even for a short time. My families prayers will go to Camille and your family!!!





12-Ringer said:


> Decided to take a break from the hospital and head into work - three dead deer along the road on the ways on the way in....that magical something must be getting started..
> 
> 
> A quick update on Camille - she is responding to Chemotherapy in the way the docs were hoping so far. Much to our cautious jubilation, they did allow her to come home from the hospital yesterday. However, we head right back on Thursday for more tests. We'll take any victory, no matter how small we can right now.
> 
> Thanks for all of the continued well wishes, PMs, prayers, calls, texts, etc...you would never imagine how much it helps.
> 
> Joe


----------



## dougell

Very good news Joe.You guys have been in my thoughts a lot lately.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Be happy you can get out at all. Due to other commitments, my first day out will be 10/17 and that will be only for a few hours before my son's soccer game.


I'm in the same situation and the main reason I'd like to see sunday hunting,even if it was only for youths.My son had a football game until 3:30 this past Saturday.We still made it out in the afternoon but it was a big rush.He has his first playoff game this coming Saturday morning so we'll miss the morning hunt.His team is pretty soft so I'm confident it will be the last game until wresting starts.I love seeing him involved with sports but they certainly take up enough Saturdays during spring gobbler and archery season.


----------



## dspell20

For those of you that like seeing/hearing about PA hunt successes. Check out the Facebook page PA Rut Report. There have been some real good deer hitting the dirt lately.


----------



## dougell

Deermats said:


> Great Job, I thought I saw your name on the list at Fye's


Would this be Mark?Were you at Fyes to get a deer cut up?I very rarely ever pay to get one cut up but didn't feel like dealing with a dead one on sunday.


----------



## jlh42581

Took off monday to hunt. Sunday night the lady rounded the corner of the house and "hears a hiss, sounds like water". Into my crawl space at 7pm to find a leaking water main. Emergency shut off, go to hardware store in the morning, fix it, water back on. Go to hunt yesterday evening.

At primetime a guy and his wife decided to walk out. I know why people think theres no deer, they leave before they even move.


----------



## nicko

Very positive news Joe. Great to hear Camille is responding to the treatment and she has gotten to come home. 

Prayers still coming your way every day.


----------



## CMattero

Joe we're all very glad to hear that news over here.


----------



## Crow27

Sad to say the biggest buck I've seen so far this season was hit by a car just in front of me on I-79. Had a long sit Saturday and saw some deer but couldn't get any shots. On my way home from work last night I saw a minivan collide with a nice 2yr old 8 point. I pulled over to help them and to check on the deer. It was still alive but paralyzed. I for one hate that we are not allowed to end an animals suffering if we hit them with a car, or are helping someone who has. I understand the logic but it was hard to see such a nice deer, or any deer, lay there like that. The police and GC took care of it, but hopefully that isn't the only nice 8 point I lay my eyes on.


----------



## pops423

@crow27 - Sorry to hear that. What part of 79 were they hit on?


----------



## Crow27

Pops423: About 45 mins north of Pittsburgh past the Prospect exit.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

1 guy at my work said he saw *11 buck* on Saturday...7 of them got as close as about 10yds but NONE of the 7 were legal.
..............................
Another fella went out for the afternoon hunt on Saturday and passed on a doe with fawns.
..............................
Yet another fella at my work saw a bruiser being displayed in the back of a pickup. From what he described the buck was in the neighborhood of 20"s wide? Lucky hunter indeed...


----------



## 12-Ringer

They are on their feet that's for sure....made a quick trip to update the landowners and neighbors about my daughter around noon. The back chestnut grove had 11 deer including a decent 8 (110' range). I pushed another 3-5 out of the front grove when I was trying to move into position to get a better look at the 8 in the back field. Should have taken my bow with me...got to within 40 yds of a mature doe.

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

170 2/8" giant taken in Northern Cambria, don't know the details but seems to but 100% legal


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe - so glad to hear about your daughter. Prayers sent daily for her. To top it off you got to see some deer too. Good day! Keep the faith.


----------



## nicko

Views from my afternoon stand on public land.


----------



## PSU Joe

Cool spot Nicko. Good luck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Nick...

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Nice looking stand Nick.

I saw quite a few deer out driving home a short while ago. The next 2 days are mine!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Matt....tomorrow morning should be nice...

Joe


----------



## fredbear5

well headed out tonight and this old girl walked by at 7 yds and I was on the ground. so I decided to let the hoyt go to work, finally filled all the doe tags now just waiting on a buck.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Fredbear5.

Unfortunately, no such luck for me tonight and no deer seen but the views and atmosphere help make uneventful hunts enjoyable. There are always some hunts throughout the season that make me stare out from the stand and say "I'm pretty fortunate to be out here doing this". Today was one of those days.

Good luck the next two days Matt. There's nothing quite like the feeling of knowing nothing matters for that time in field except the hunt.


----------



## EXsystem

*no doe tag*

Plenty of does but no doe tag for me. So sad.


----------



## jesses80

I got a bear problem and haven't even had a deer picture in two weeks on my mom's property think I'm going to scout a different area this weekend.


----------



## whacker48

Hoyt1021 said:


> 170 2/8" giant taken in Northern Cambria, don't know the details but seems to but 100% legal


check out the facebook page pa rut report this giant is on there


----------



## palmatedbuck04

So i called the NW regional office of the game commision on Saturday afternoon to report this scumbag,POS,cornpile hunter who has cornpiles just off our property.they took doen my information and said the game warden would be in contact with me.its now wednesday and no return phone call


----------



## jacobh

Darrin Im shocked!!! Lol this is why poaching is everywhere in Pa


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Darrin Im shocked!!! Lol this is why poaching is everywhere in Pa


Yep


----------



## pops423

Crow27 said:


> Pops423: About 45 mins north of Pittsburgh past the Prospect exit.


That sucks. I live/hunt in Cranberry Twp.


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So i called the NW regional office of the game commision on Saturday afternoon to report this scumbag,POS,cornpile hunter who has cornpiles just off our property.they took doen my information and said the game warden would be in contact with me.its now wednesday and no return phone call


Yeah, that's pretty sad when you see a violation with your own eyes, call to report it, and can't even get a response.

Darrin, you might want to send an e-mail the the PAGC about this and tell them you called to report a violation and received no response. I've had good luck at the very least getting a reply from them when I've sent them an e-mail. 

Remember when PA had the S.P.O.R.T thing (*S*portsmen *P*olicing *O*ur *R*anks *T*ogether)? They have an entire page in the 2015-16 Hunting Digest rules and regs about how to report a violation. It will be interesting to see if you hear from them at all Darrin.


----------



## River420Bottom

whacker48 said:


> check out the facebook page pa rut report this giant is on there


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Yeah, that's pretty sad when you see a violation with your own eyes, call to report it, and can't even get a response.
> 
> Darrin, you might want to send an e-mail the the PAGC about this and tell them you called to report a violation and received no response. I've had good luck at the very least getting a reply from them when I've sent them an e-mail.
> 
> Remember when PA had the S.P.O.R.T thing (*S*portsmen *P*olicing *O*ur *R*anks *T*ogether)? They have an entire page in the 2015-16 Hunting Digest rules and regs about how to report a violation. It will be interesting to see if you hear from them at all Darrin.


Ill wait till this afternoon i think Nick if i dont hear anything by 2:00 ill send an email to the PAGC.i know who did this last year he had a cornpile on the next ridge over (behind his camp) on public land.and 2 years ago the day before rifle season my cousin and I were setting up ablind on our property and same dude walks up to us drunk with a beer in his back pocket and one in his hand and says"i cant find my treestand have you seen one around"? He is a turd and really want the PAGC to do something about him.ATV tracks go from the cornpile to his camp


----------



## Matt Musto

Hoyt1021 said:


> View attachment 3004778
> View attachment 3004786


Ha ha ha another tagging violation on a giant. Great deer congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Buckbadger

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So i called the NW regional office of the game commision on Saturday afternoon to report this scumbag,POS,cornpile hunter who has cornpiles just off our property.they took doen my information and said the game warden would be in contact with me.its now wednesday and no return phone call


They'll probablly contact you in a couple weeks after the fact. Same scenario a few years ago, a week before the Season I called with an exact cordinance and told them you need to be there the first day. They called me 2 weeks into the Season and asked where it was? I don't even bother anymore, I have no faith in our G.C., I could go on and on, but not worth it.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Yeah, that's pretty sad when you see a violation with your own eyes, call to report it, and can't even get a response.
> 
> Darrin, you might want to send an e-mail the the PAGC about this and tell them you called to report a violation and received no response. I've had good luck at the very least getting a reply from them when I've sent them an e-mail.
> 
> Remember when PA had the S.P.O.R.T thing (*S*portsmen *P*olicing *O*ur *R*anks *T*ogether)? They have an entire page in the 2015-16 Hunting Digest rules and regs about how to report a violation. It will be interesting to see if you hear from them at all Darrin.


I can almost bet nothing will be done , if they do I'll be suprised . Like what most people think on this site it's no big deal . That's pretty much why I walked away from this thread and pretty much done posting on here , probably make a lot of people happy . In a hole I'm pretty much tired of the BS . When you get guys that blatlenly do things that are wrong but they thinks it's ok and it's no big deal . Maybe it's just me and the way I was brought up to respect and obey the laws even as little or as stupid as they my seem . There are a few good guys on this thread !! Hope everyone has a good season and be safe . Also I've never seen so many arguementative people in one place .


----------



## Mathias

Part of the response issue with the PGC is call volume vs man power. Each WCO covers a relatively large area. 
That's why the deputy WCO's are so valuable, both to the WCO and those that call and ask for service. Hopefully your guy, palmated, has some!
It's not like your local PD that has officers (plural) available 24/7.


----------



## TRex18

Heard of a GIANT typical 170+ killed last night in 2B. Almost positive it was last night. My best friend was after him....and another hunter in the area harvested him. He is gorgeous and cannot wait to see the kill pics.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mathias said:


> Part of the response issue with the PGC is call volume vs man power. Each WCO covers a relatively large area.
> That's why the deputy WCO's are so valuable, both to the WCO and those that call and ask for service. Hopefully your guy, palmated, has some!
> It's not like your local PD that has officers (plural) available 24/7.


Is there something on the PAGC website that tells you the name of each counties CO and a contact number? Instead of dealing with the regional office. I hate cornpile guys but my main concern since this guys csmp is 1/4 down the road and hunts the same areas i dont want to get busted cuz that would be my luck.since i have reported it and they have my name that should get me off the hook


----------



## Mathias

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Is there something on the PAGC website that tells you the name of each counties CO and a contact number? Instead of dealing with the regional office


*I'm* not aware of any. I see that as part of the problem too. But again unlike a localized agency, the calls all go into a regional office for dissemination.
If you're lucky, after the initial call, you may get a cell number to retain for future use.
Your return call will probably come from a_ restricted_ number.


----------



## River420Bottom

TRex18 said:


> Heard of a GIANT typical 170+ killed last night in 2B. Almost positive it was last night. My best friend was after him....and another hunter in the area harvested him. He is gorgeous and cannot wait to see the kill pics.


I posted pics on the last page back but the PGC sucks so bad its in the way lol


----------



## River420Bottom

Northern Cambria area...







Local guy from westmoreland county with a great deer also, congrats Bruce!


----------



## TRex18

Hoyt1021 said:


> View attachment 3004994
> 
> View attachment 3005002
> 
> Northern Cambria area...
> View attachment 3005010
> 
> Local guy from westmoreland county with a great deer also, congrats Bruce!



That's.....not......the deer.....bud.....Much MUCH MUUCCCHH.......Bigger.......:zip:


----------



## River420Bottom

Unofficial 170 2/8", one was killed way bigger? Lol your buddy was hunting the next state record then. I honestly don't see 170" on this deer either but it is what it is. Post some pics when your buddy gets them!


----------



## TRex18

Hoyt1021 said:


> Unofficial 170 2/8" yeah one was killed way bigger? Lol your buddy was hunting the next state record then


No ****? His name is "Spooks".....Have pics of him at 3.5 4.5 also.......LOL my ass....


----------



## TRex18

Trying to get kill pics.....he's definitely dead.....One mile from last camera Pics....another hunter that we knew was after him got him......

I agree with the 170 on that deer also....maybe gross ....but I'm saying "spooks" is at least 170.


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Is there something on the PAGC website that tells you the name of each counties CO and a contact number? Instead of dealing with the regional office. I hate cornpile guys but my main concern since this guys csmp is 1/4 down the road and hunts the same areas i dont want to get busted cuz that would be my luck.since i have reported it and they have my name that should get me off the hook


I would hope you filing the complaint helps. I did offer this before, but if you go back to that site you can mark it with any one of the many mapping/gps apps and get the exact coordinates of the site. I would follow-up with a second call, use the premise that you just wanted to provide a little more specific information and share the exact coordinates and slide in the fact that no-one has yet to reach out to you or investigate the scene (at least to your knowledge). I even go as far as snapping a few pics and sending them along with the same information shared in the call with an email. In fact here is the exact format that I use with the email and I copy all of the commissioners as their email addresses are available here...(click on their names)
http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=562941&mode=2

Mr./Mrs.* name of the person I spoke with * it was nice speaking with you today and I am happy to know that you will be notifying the local warden and deputies about the illegal activity that I have reported. In an effort to help support the team I have attached the exact GPS coordinates of the scene that I described to you involving bait piles with over-looking stands. In addition I have also attached a few pictures, with the time and date stamp, of the scene. As I stated when we spoke, I would very much appreciate some type of follow-up correspondence either from your office or the investigating officers. I can be reached at this email address or at *mobile phone number *

Joe

Sounds stupid, but once I started doing this I have gotten a MUCH better response, almost within 24-hours, sometimes even sooner.

Hope I gave you something to think about.

Joe


----------



## PaBone

Mathias said:


> *I'm* not aware of any. I see that as part of the problem too. But again unlike a localized agency, the calls all go into a regional office for dissemination.
> If you're lucky, after the initial call, you may get a cell number to retain for future use.
> Your return call will probably come from a_ restricted_ number.


I have worked with our local WCO on a few issues and he gave me his card with his cell number. He has always been quick to respond when ever I have called him.


----------



## Mathias

PaBone said:


> I have worked with our local WCO on a few issues and he gave me his card with his cell number. He has always been quick to respond when ever I have called him.


:thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer

TRex18 said:


> Trying to get kill pics.....he's definitely dead.....One mile from last camera Pics....another hunter that we knew was after him got him......
> 
> I agree with the 170 on that deer also....maybe gross ....but I'm saying "spooks" is at least 170.


Hope you can get them...I am hearing the same rumors, but those were the first pics that I had seen. Hope this isn't another OB case....

Joe


----------



## TRex18

12-Ringer said:


> Hope you can get them...I am hearing the same rumors, but those were the first pics that I had seen. Hope this isn't another OB case....
> 
> Joe



Joe, 

My sources are pretty good.....we are trying hard to get pics....I dunno what the issue is.....maybe he's afraid of that Hoop-la that guy from last year did......


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaBone said:


> I have worked with our local WCO on a few issues and he gave me his card with his cell number. He has always been quick to respond when ever I have called him.


Ours too, but he has been reassigned this year, victim of the "qualified personnel shortage" at least that is what we have been told.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Hoyt1021 said:


> View attachment 3004994
> 
> View attachment 3005002
> 
> Northern Cambria area...
> View attachment 3005010
> 
> Local guy from westmoreland county with a great deer also, congrats Bruce!


Not seeing tags on either of these deer. (maybe removed for pics?)


----------



## 12-Ringer

TRex18 said:


> Joe,
> 
> My sources are pretty good.....we are trying hard to get pics....I dunno what the issue is.....maybe he's afraid of that Hoop-la that guy from last year did......


I trust you and wouldn't blame him one bit....wants to make sure all of his ducks are in a row, before the social media storm hits. I am salivating at the thought of seeing that giant, out of velvet and on the ground. Do you know if it was taken on private or public land?

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> I would hope you filing the complaint helps. I did offer this before, but if you go back to that site you can mark it with any one of the many mapping/gps apps and get the exact coordinates of the site. I would follow-up with a second call, use the premise that you just wanted to provide a little more specific information and share the exact coordinates and slide in the fact that no-one has yet to reach out to you or investigate the scene (at least to your knowledge). I even go as far as snapping a few pics and sending them along with the same information shared in the call with an email. In fact here is the exact format that I use with the email and I copy all of the commissioners as their email addresses are available here...(click on their names)
> http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=562941&mode=2
> 
> Mr./Mrs.* name of the person I spoke with * it was nice speaking with you today and I am happy to know that you will be notifying the local warden and deputies about the illegal activity that I have reported. In an effort to help support the team I have attached the exact GPS coordinates of the scene that I described to you involving bait piles with over-looking stands. In addition I have also attached a few pictures, with the time and date stamp, of the scene. As I stated when we spoke, I would very much appreciate some type of follow-up correspondence either from your office or the investigating officers. I can be reached at this email address or at *mobile phone number *
> 
> Joe
> 
> Sounds stupid, but once I started doing this I have gotten a MUCH better response, almost within 24-hours, sometimes even sooner.
> 
> Hope I gave you something to think about.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe!


----------



## TRex18

12-Ringer said:


> Ours too, but he has been reassigned this year, victim of the "qualified personnel shortage" at least that is what we have been told.
> 
> Joe


The coverage areas, and personnel shortage have been the biggest issue for us in 2D.


----------



## dspell20

TRex18 said:


> View attachment 3005122
> 
> 
> No ****? His name is "Spooks".....Have pics of him at 3.5 4.5 also.......LOL my ass....
> 
> View attachment 3005122
> View attachment 3005106


Are these the 2B buck????


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Not seeing tags on either of these deer. (maybe removed for pics?)


Could be he hasn't moved or dressed the deer yet? Remember, doesn't have to be tagged until you move it. Before anyone mentions his attire....I have shot a deer which ran into a highly populated residential area. Instead of trailing it with my camo and my bow, I strip down to civilian cloths and took up the trail. Unfortunately, part of some of the little things you SHOULD think of hunting in suburbia....

This is the one occasion that comes to mind...tracked this guy only about 150 yards, but he skirted almost a dozen back yards....


Joe


----------



## TRex18

12-Ringer said:


> I trust you and wouldn't blame him one bit....wants to make sure all of his ducks are in a row, before the social media storm hits. I am salivating at the thought of seeing that giant, out of velvet and on the ground. Do you know if it was taken on private or public land?
> 
> Joe


Its 2B, so a little of both I guess. Not a City Buck, but shared areas of small farms ops, small residential area, small private area, not sure about how MUCH public ground to hunt there....


----------



## TRex18

Yes, 2B Buck.


----------



## River420Bottom

TRex18 said:


> View attachment 3005122
> 
> 
> No ****? His name is "Spooks".....Have pics of him at 3.5 4.5 also.......LOL my ass....
> 
> View attachment 3005122
> View attachment 3005106


Hey now I wasn't being a smartass, you'd know it if I was... That's an absolute giant typical, all of 170 I agree brother, I also agree that I think the NC buck grosses 170 maybe


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> *I'm* not aware of any. I see that as part of the problem too. But again unlike a localized agency, the calls all go into a regional office for dissemination.
> If you're lucky, after the initial call, you may get a cell number to retain for future use.
> Your return call will probably come from a_ restricted_ number.


No you have to call the regional office.Response times vary based on the number and type of calls.It also varies on the dispatcher answering the phone.My buddy called me one time to tell me about a poacher he caught red-handed.I called the regional office and the dspatcher wanted to blow me off.I explained the urgency and she reached the wco on the radio and put us on a 3 way call.He responded immediately and met with my buddy.The guy wasn't home but he got a warrant,searched the outside of his house and found three rifle shot bucks under a tarp(this was archery season)He camped out all day in the pouring rain waiting for the guy to come home.He gave me his cell number after that.In the end,he ended up busting this career poacher with 6 bucks.The guy was my neighbor and I'd suspected him for years.Later that same year,I saw a guy shoot at a doe from his jeep on the last day of muzzleloader season.I confronted the guy,he got mouthy so I just blocked him in and called the WCO.He was there within 15 minutes.

A few years ago,he got a baiting tip on some co-op property up the road from my house.He investigated,realized it was in the neighboring district so he called that WCO.The neighboring WCO went in with a deputy that Saturday and found a guy sleeping in a treestand.Just as they were waking him up,his brother shoots a doe less than 100 yards away,near another corn pile.The one guy was from western Pa and his brother who shot the doe was from WV.The WCO looked into their harvest records and found that the guy from WV had killed a bear that year.He mailed WV's dnr a map and had the guy mark where he killed it.The guy marked the exact same spot so he mailed him a citation for killing the bear over bait.He had no real proof but the pinhead plead guilty anyway lol.


----------



## River420Bottom

Wow that some crazy stuff there


----------



## 12-Ringer

I can say this...when I have had the occasion to physically meet and or communicate with a WCO in person for a concern that I presented, I was impressed with their dedication and commitment to my cause. Seem to be the state of America these days, do more with less...I certainly get it and try to temper my frustrations when they flare. I actually worry more about those more vigilante-type who feel taking things into their own hands is the proper way to go...they give us ALL a bad name....

Joe


----------



## dspell20

TRex18 said:


> Yes, 2B Buck.


Get those kill pics!!!!!!! I love seeing big bucks hit the dirt in PA


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Not seeing tags on either of these deer. (maybe removed for pics?)


The top one looks to be tagged on the deer's right front main beam, with some electrical tape.


----------



## TRex18

Hoyt1021 said:


> Hey now I wasn't being a smartass, you'd know it if I was... That's an absolute giant typical, all of 170 I agree brother, I also agree that I think the NC buck grosses 170 maybe


I know you weren't.....just trying to Jag-ya a lil on this Wed morning.......!!!!! None TAKEN!!!! Yea he is an absolute MONSTER!.........even we were telling my buddy, if you get lucky enough to harvest him... ....could be a record or at least everyone will know who you are.....where you live and where you hunt!!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Just got a call from the CO he is familar with the area when i explained it to him.i told him i believed the fellow in question is from the Pittsburgh areA,his response was "i believe you are right".hopefully he will get lucky and catch this Jag off!


----------



## muppetmower00

Going out this afternoon hopefully something walks by. Anyone else making it out tonight?


----------



## yetihunter1

muppetmower00 said:


> Going out this afternoon hopefully something walks by. Anyone else making it out tonight?


Tomorrow afternoon for me, stuck at work and need that wind shift for tomorrow afternoon to hunt the stand i want.


----------



## Mathias

I'll be out, slept in this morning.
Stud body-dud rack:
View attachment 3006354


----------



## muppetmower00

Mathias said:


> I'll be out, slept in this morning.
> Stud body-dud rack:
> View attachment 3006354


Had a small 8 just like that on monday come through. Good luck


----------



## dspell20

TRex18 any details or kill pics of the 2B stud?


----------



## TRex18

dspell20 said:


> TRex18 any details or kill pics of the 2B stud?


No man, Sorry. We've been trying. Just got back from lunch though. Had a killer bowl of loaded baked potato soup....bunch of bacon, cheese, chives....man was it good. But no pics as of now...


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> I can almost bet nothing will be done , if they do I'll be suprised . Like what most people think on this site it's no big deal . That's pretty much why I walked away from this thread and pretty much done posting on here , probably make a lot of people happy . In a hole I'm pretty much tired of the BS . When you get guys that blatlenly do things that are wrong but they thinks it's ok and it's no big deal . Maybe it's just me and the way I was brought up to respect and obey the laws even as little or as stupid as they my seem . There are a few good guys on this thread !! Hope everyone has a good season and be safe . Also I've never seen so many arguementative people in one place .


I guarantee that if we looked back on all these posts in this thread YOU were at the heart of 90 percent of the arguments. You may respect the law but you don't respect your fellow hunters and you are an elitest. PLEASE STAY OUT OF THIS THREAD!


----------



## jesses80

is this the big one shot in Jefferson county that I have herd of.


palmatedbuck04 said:


> Is there something on the PAGC website that tells you the name of each counties CO and a contact number? Instead of dealing with the regional office. I hate cornpile guys but my main concern since this guys csmp is 1/4 down the road and hunts the same areas i dont want to get busted cuz that would be my luck.since i have reported it and they have my name that should get me off the hook


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jesses80 said:


> is this the big one shot in Jefferson county that I have herd of.


Not sure what your recerring to,i didnt mention anything about a big deer or Jefferson county


----------



## Mathias

My buddy "Button", he's outside my window vacuuming acorns all day long.
View attachment 3007026


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> My buddy "Button", he's outside my window vacuuming acorns all day long.
> View attachment 3007026


What's his grandaddy look like?


----------



## Mr. October

Buckbadger said:


> They'll probablly contact you in a couple weeks after the fact. Same scenario a few years ago, a week before the Season I called with an exact cordinance and told them you need to be there the first day. They called me 2 weeks into the Season and asked where it was? I don't even bother anymore, I have no faith in our G.C., I could go on and on, but not worth it.


Several years ago when we rifle hunted in Cambria county there was a group of guys that two years in a row would shoot any deer they saw in a big laurel patch and walk up and see if they had antlers. If not they would leave them and move on. I called the PGC and provided GPS coordinates to the exact area. When they finally called me back they wanted us to go guide them in to the spot. I live 4 hours from there. They seemed pretty helpless about it.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> I guarantee that if we looked back on all these posts in this thread YOU were at the heart of 90 percent of the arguments. You may respect the law but you don't respect your fellow hunters and you are an elitest. PLEASE STAY OUT OF THIS THREAD!


Hunting,deer management,ethics etc are all controversial topics that many people are passionate about.It often seems confrontational on a message board but in reality,most people on here would probably agree on far more than they disagree.


----------



## jasonk0519

muppetmower00 said:


> Going out this afternoon hopefully something walks by. Anyone else making it out tonight?


I'm going to get out for a few hours. Work has been crazy busy so I havent been able to get out much. Good luck!


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Hunting,deer management,ethics etc are all controversial topics that many people are passionate about.It often seems confrontational on a message board but in reality,most people on here would probably agree on far more than they disagree.


Doug he has been PMing me threats over another thread disagreement. The guy has personal issues and if you look back on his posts he leave backhanded compliments, insults and strong opinions. I always gave him a benefit of a doubt but he just gone too far. He knows where we stand and I won't be conversing with him anymore.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Several years ago when we rifle hunted in Cambria county there was a group of guys that two years in a row would shoot any deer they saw in a big laurel patch and walk up and see if they had antlers. If not they would leave them and move on. I called the PGC and provided GPS coordinates to the exact area. When they finally called me back they wanted us to go guide them in to the spot. I live 4 hours from there. They seemed pretty helpless about it.


Some WCO's are better than others.Some also cover over 400sq miles.They get constantly bombarded with all kinds of calls,some important and some completely stupid.If they're 100 miles away,They're gonna need a pretty hot tip in order for it to be worth them going at that moment.I've met a couple jerks over the years but I also know several who are very dedicated and do a great job.If you do call in a tip,they'll most likely check it out but they rarely get back to you about what they did and they shouldn't have to.


----------



## jesses80

sorry about that don't remember clicking on your quote palmated but it's not the same buck ha ha just seen the picture.


palmatedbuck04 said:


> Not sure what your recerring to,i didnt mention anything about a big deer or Jefferson county


----------



## yetihunter1

So the land owner of one of the properties i got permission to hunt this year had given me a walk through of the property this summer. I noticed several ladder stands in the area of where i wanted to set up. All of them look old and over grown with vines and when i asked him he said they had been left there for awhile and i could use them since they hadn't been in awhile. Well at lunch today i went to walk the property to try and look at different set up options since mine hasn't produced and it looks like someone cleaned up the one and tied a water bottle and put a log on the steps to the other (i had cleaned this one of vines since the land owner had said go for it). Contacted the landowner if he knew whose stands they were and he doesn't but he lets most people who ask hunt as long as there arent too many. Im thinking it someone who asked years ago and has decided to come back because those stands were in bad shape. So i am thinking of leaving a note on the stands introducing myself and my number. First so we can get in contact and coordinate when one is hunting so we aren't sitting on top of each other and second because those stands werent looking too good i was going to take them down and put my own up since they are in good spots or through a few more straps on them and hunt from them since the landowner told me too. Think thats the best course of action?


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Doug he has been PMing me threats over another thread disagreement. The guy has personal issues and if you look back on his posts he leave backhanded compliments, insults and strong opinions. I always gave him a benefit of a doubt but he just gone too far. He knows where we stand and I won't be conversing with him anymore.


I understand.My only point is that it's very easy to take someone the wrong way over the internet.I obviously come off wrong at times but you can't read body language and facial expressions over the internet.About 10 years ago there was a guy on another message board who I thought was a pompous ass.We were doing a browse impact survey and he drove all the way up from Berks county to participate.I hung around with him all day and he was a pretty decent guy and nothing like what I expected.After that,I stopped taking this stuff personal.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jesses80 said:


> sorry about that don't remember clicking on your quote palmated but it's not the same buck ha ha just seen the picture.


Gotcha you threw me off there


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> I'll be out, slept in this morning.
> Stud body-dud rack:
> View attachment 3006354


I'll say!

Looks like maybe saturday for me and definitely Monday. Is it November yet?


----------



## River420Bottom

yetihunter1 said:


> So the land owner of one of the properties i got permission to hunt this year had given me a walk through of the property this summer. I noticed several ladder stands in the area of where i wanted to set up. All of them look old and over grown with vines and when i asked him he said they had been left there for awhile and i could use them since they hadn't been in awhile. Well at lunch today i went to walk the property to try and look at different set up options since mine hasn't produced and it looks like someone cleaned up the one and tied a water bottle and put a log on the steps to the other (i had cleaned this one of vines since the land owner had said go for it). Contacted the landowner if he knew whose stands they were and he doesn't but he lets most people who ask hunt as long as there arent too many. Im thinking it someone who asked years ago and has decided to come back because those stands were in bad shape. So i am thinking of leaving a note on the stands introducing myself and my number. First so we can get in contact and coordinate when one is hunting so we aren't sitting on top of each other and second because those stands werent looking too good i was going to take them down and put my own up since they are in good spots or through a few more straps on them and hunt from them since the landowner told me too. Think thats the best course of action?


Very respectable the thing to do, hopefully they act the same


----------



## River420Bottom

jesses80 said:


> sorry about that don't remember clicking on your quote palmated but it's not the same buck ha ha just seen the picture.


Where about in Jefferson county?


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Gotcha you threw me off there


What WCO are you dealing with?They used to have a real piece of work up around Clarion,not sure if his district went to forest county.


----------



## vonfoust

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So i called the NW regional office of the game commision on Saturday afternoon to report this scumbag,POS,cornpile hunter who has cornpiles just off our property.they took doen my information and said the game warden would be in contact with me.its now wednesday and no return phone call


Give them time. Probably following up on all the calls about improperly tagged deer. :angel:

(sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## palmatedbuck04

vonfoust said:


> Give them time. Probably following up on all the calls about improperly tagged deer. :angel:
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist.)


He got back to me Von go back a few posts he called me somewhere around noon i think


----------



## skezskoz

Hoyt1021 said:


> Very respectable the thing to do, hopefully they act the same


Agreed, perfect way to handle the situation.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> What WCO are you dealing with?They used to have a real piece of work up around Clarion,not sure if his district went to forest county.


His first name was Frank,Doug couldnt make out his last name when he said it,
There use to be a guy for a long time named Petter,and the other one i have dealt with was officer Heartless,and that was his name Heartless


----------



## Matt Musto

I got permission on 17 acres local to my work today! Owner said there is a huge 8 pointer, a huge six or five pointer and to many does. The only setback is there is another hunter with permission. Shouldn't be a big deal but I like to know if there is going to be someone else there if I drive 45 minutes to hunt. Checking it out Monday with a recon ground hunt!


----------



## 138104

Matt Musto said:


> I got permission on 17 acres local to my work today! Owner said there is a huge 8 pointer, a huge six or five pointer and to many does. The only setback is there is another hunter with permission. Shouldn't be a big deal but I like to know if there is going to be someone else there if I drive 45 minutes to hunt. Checking it out Monday with a recon ground hunt!


Nice pick-up! Are you able to get the other guys name and number so you work together? 17 acres should be able to support 2 hunters.


----------



## yetihunter1

skezskoz said:


> Agreed, perfect way to handle the situation.


I hoped so, being new to bowhunting i want to make sure i don't cause a stink with other hunters and the landowner since i just got access to limited private land. Have seen nice deer on it just haven't been able to connect and maybe working in conjunction with the other hunter by sharing or setting up new stands i can finally connect on my first archery buck. Hope he is willing to work together.


----------



## TRex18

Still no updates.....on 2B....


----------



## Matt Musto

Perry24 said:


> Nice pick-up! Are you able to get the other guys name and number so you work together? 17 acres should be able to support 2 hunters.


Yeah, when I meet the owner he will pass along my info. He said the guy hasn't hunted there yet and told him he is hunting a monster on another property near by. He does have a trail camera on this spot though so he is at least keeping tabs on the property.


----------



## muppetmower00

All snuggled in on the stand. Lot of acorns are dropping and facing some thick pines hopefully a big deer will come out to play.


----------



## Deermats

dougell said:


> Would this be Mark?Were you at Fyes to get a deer cut up?I very rarely ever pay to get one cut up but didn't feel like dealing with a dead one on sunday.


Yes it's Mark, I always use him till I can get a house with a garage...


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> His first name was Frank,Doug couldnt make out his last name when he said it,
> There use to be a guy for a long time named Petter,and the other one i have dealt with was officer Heartless,and that was his name Heartless


Heartless has the district right next to me.He can be a real piece of work.One thing is for sure,if that was his district,he'd already be waiting over the bait pile.


----------



## dougell

Deermats said:


> Yes it's Mark, I always use him till I can get a house with a garage...


You're always welcome to use my barn.In the fall,it's set up with a fridge,meat hooks and anything else you need.I usually end up doing about 12-15 before it's all said and done.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> Heartless has the district right next to me.He can be a real piece of work.One thing is for sure,if that was his district,he'd already be waiting over the bait pile.


I dont know if you saw my other post Doug,long story short my buddy shot a doe opening day years ago and grabbed the previous year doe tag when he packed his stuff for the week.totsl honest mistake.we made up our own tag stuck it on the deer called the game commision and told them,in the mean time we called his wife back in Ohio she said she would run up his doe tag.Heartless showed up said everything was cool cuz we called and reported it,but he said if we hadnt called and he would have drove by and checked us he would have taken the deer and gave us a ticket.he was stern but knew we were trying to do the right thing.there was no small talk or bullchitting just business


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> You're always welcome to use my barn.In the fall,it's set up with a fridge,meat hooks and anything else you need.I usually end up doing about 12-15 before it's all said and done.


Great offer...need more Posts like this....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Just had a heavy mass 14-15" 8 come by. Very vocal.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Great offer...need more Posts like this....
> 
> Joe


I hate to admit it but we're actually buddy's in the real world lol.I had to teach him how to bait a hook,call a turkey etc.Besides if he wants to use it,he has to shovel out a bunch of horse stalls lol.


----------



## dspell20

Good luck tonight boys


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I dont know if you saw my other post Doug,long story short my buddy shot a doe opening day years ago and grabbed the previous year doe tag when he packed his stuff for the week.totsl honest mistake.we made up our own tag stuck it on the deer called the game commision and told them,in the mean time we called his wife back in Ohio she said she would run up his doe tag.Heartless showed up said everything was cool cuz we called and reported it,but he said if we hadnt called and he would have drove by and checked us he would have taken the deer and gave us a ticket.he was stern but knew we were trying to do the right thing.there was no small talk or bullchitting just business


Give him a reason and he'll bust you so fast your head will spin.I live real close to where 4 districts come together and know all of the WCO's.One of his deputies is a customer of mine but I never really really got to know Heartless.A couple years ago,I was at a PGC rifle range and he showed up on a sunday.I thought it was weird considering it wasn't even his district.Just like you said,he was all business.He's effective but he isn't overally popular.Someone torched his garage several years ago.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Would have been nice to have a WCO show up at the local rifle range a few years back right before deer season...a fella was shooting an Ak-47 full auto...and with the recoil he was shooting wildly into the air well above the target. Wouldn't have surprised me if he took it out for deer hunting either.

I've been hunting for about 23 years now and i've only seen/was checked by game wardens once. I was about 14-15 yrs old i believe, sitting in my dads truck getting warm after a cold,rainy morning, *with my properly tagged buck* ,lying in the back...LMAO!


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> ........He's effective but he isn't overally popular.Someone torched his garage several years ago.


That's crazy. Some guys can get downright mental if they don't like you or you piss them off. An area we used to hunt up in Potter had a neighboring property where the owner refused to let anybody hunt or track onto his land but he trespassed where ever he wanted. He also had a deer in a pen on his property. A neighboring land owner family really didn't like him and went so far as to kill his pet deer and string it up from his front porch when he wasn't home. 

Some crazys live by their own rules.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I hate to admit it but we're actually buddy's in the real world lol.I had to teach him how to bait a hook,call a turkey etc.Besides if he wants to use it,he has to shovel out a bunch of horse stalls lol.


you had to ruin it..I was trying to help your online image:wink:

Just kidding - still a great offer...

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

Matt Musto said:


> Doug he has been PMing me threats over another thread disagreement. The guy has personal issues and if you look back on his posts he leave backhanded compliments, insults and strong opinions. I always gave him a benefit of a doubt but he just gone too far. He knows where we stand and I won't be conversing with him anymore.


So he wanted your address too, so he could meet "face to face like real men do"?


----------



## Mathias

First morning hunt here. Anticipation.......


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Your another horses ass !!


Pope, please seek the help you need.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mathias said:


> First morning hunt here. Anticipation.......


Goodluck!


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> First morning hunt here. Anticipation.......


Good luck!


----------



## Billy H

Good luck guys that are out. Saw some deer moving on the way to work this morning. 

Can we save the bickering for a different thread?


----------



## River420Bottom

Good luck everyone this morning, tagged out and filming a good friend of mine. Should be a nice morning in the oaks


----------



## Mathias

Three bucks so far the largest a 7pt. They chased away my target doe :-(


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Three bucks so far the largest a 7pt. They chased away my target doe :-(


Good deal Matt! Now you just need your target buck to show up.


----------



## Mathias

Doe down. Ten yard shot fell in front of stand!


----------



## nicko

Awesome Matt!!! That's a great start.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mathias said:


> Doe down. Ten yard shot fell in front of stand!


Congrats


----------



## Mathias

Seen 25+- deer. Only the 3 bucks.


----------



## Mathias

Lost a FMJ


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats on the doe Matt!


----------



## 138104

Congrats! What broadhead is that?


----------



## muppetmower00

Brother shot his first buck/deer with his bow this morning!


----------



## Billy H

Nice shooting ,congrats


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats guys...way to go Matt!!

No better way for your brother to join the addiction Muppet. Send him my congrats!

Joe


----------



## muppetmower00

Thanks 12-ringer. its been an 8 year battle trying to get him in the woods so hopefully this will be a permanent fix.


----------



## yetihunter1

muppetmower00 said:


> Thanks 12-ringer. its been an 8 year battle trying to get him in the woods so hopefully this will be a permanent fix.


Thats a nice buck to get for your first archery deer. I bet you will have him in the woods a little more with ya. Congrats to your brother and you for getting him in the woods.


----------



## dspell20

Congrats to your brother muppet. Nice deer


----------



## nicko

Congrats brother muppet!!! Deer are starting to drop. Love it!!


----------



## Mathias

Who are you Montgomery Co guys using to process?


----------



## 138104

muppetmower00 said:


> Brother shot his first buck/deer with his bow this morning!


Great buck and awesome shot!


----------



## PSU Joe

Muppet - thanks for sharing. Looks like he is hooked!


----------



## yetihunter1

Just got to make it till 3pm then out of work and straight to the stand!


----------



## optimal_max

After 2 weeks of nuthin by small doe and porcupines on the cams, finally saw a nice 8pt come in and 6 gobblers. Got out last night and watched a small doe hang around for awhile.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Who are you Montgomery Co guys using to process?


I've been skinning them out myself and taking them to Forestas in Phoenixville lately but would be interested in any other good options in Montgomery County.


----------



## CMattero

Mathias said:


> Who are you Montgomery Co guys using to process?


We're actually from the Delco area so we just take all of our deer to "Stuff It" since it's close to us. Sorry I'm of no help...


----------



## nicko

Matt. I take my deer to Moyers Catering in Boyertown. Straight cuts and wrapped is $100.00.


----------



## blackngold51

Congrats guys! I love following along from work. Helps me cope when i can't actually be in the woods or else I'd be driving my co-workers nuts.


----------



## dspell20

TRex18 said:


> Still no updates.....on 2B....


TRex18 any updates. You can't just tease us like this and let us hanging. What's the word? Dead or alive? any pics?


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Who are you Montgomery Co guys using to process?


Christmans in oley does a good job and offers some good choices. They have their list and prices on their web site. Best to call first before you run over.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Matt. I take my deer to Moyers Catering in Boyertown. Straight cuts and wrapped is $100.00.


That place sucks you don't even get your own deer back


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Congrats! What broadhead is that?


Dead Ringer.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> That place sucks you don't even get your own deer back


Ok this might be a dumb question,but how would you know if u didnt get the deer you shot back?


----------



## rmm60985

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ok this might be a dumb question,but how would you know if u didnt get the deer you shot back?


I know a lot of times with hamburger it's a crap shoot. They throw a bunch of meat in and package it up and you get what you get. Places that process a lot of deer do it in bulk. If they did a single deer at a time they would never get anything done. As for other cuts I'm not entirely sure how you can tell if it's your deer or not


----------



## 12-Ringer

Moyers and Chrismans are the two I hear most about...all good, never heard of a deer exchange..

Joe


----------



## OldLefty

First ever archery buck, Monday 8:15. Had a few does out in front of me and they were very nervous. He came in out of nowhere and he ignored the does and they ignored him. One of the does spooked and he went to move out of the clearing.Stopped him with second "bleet" and had to take a quick shot. Not the best of scenarios but it all worked out. I'm 66 and this was a dream come true!


----------



## Applebag

Congrats lefty. I would be proud to have a first archery buck like that one. Great story too.


----------



## PSU Joe

Way to get it done, Lefty! Nice buck.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on the bucks guys!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> That place sucks you don't even get your own deer back


Bob, if this is all you have to say, please say nothing.


----------



## nicko

Congrats lefty! Time to celebrate.

Matt, that head did a number on her. Good shot.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Anybody hear about 170'' inch taken in 5D? Just saw a post on Facebook.


----------



## yetihunter1

HNTRDAVE said:


> Anybody hear about 170'' inch taken in 5D? Just saw a post on Facebook.


Ya i saw that too, would like to hear some details....guessin it was taken on a lease down here from who posted it.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Matt. I take my deer to Moyers Catering in Boyertown. Straight cuts and wrapped is $100.00.


Wow.There's a place in Clearfield that charges $30 and another place that charges $65 and that's having both hindquarters chipped.Both do a good job.I almost always do mine myself unless I'm pressed for time.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Wow.There's a place in Clearfield that charges $30 and another place that charges $65 and that's having both hindquarters chipped.Both do a good job.I almost always do mine myself unless I'm pressed for time.


That's quite a price disparity with what processors charge down here. Most around here are $80 and up.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats lefty


----------



## yetihunter1

I need to set up my shed so i can process deer in there. Right now its a mess from the move but once i clear it out im going to set it up with hunting gear on one side, lawn equipement on the other and a winch from the center to to hoist the deer up with. Put in a shelf for cutting it up and i am a happy man. Till i do that, i will either go to a friends place to quarter the deer or will take it to a place near phoenixville, though not sure where yet. Still trying to teach myself how to cut them up....had lots of nice steaks turn into ground meat haha.


----------



## jasonk0519

OldLefty said:


> First ever archery buck, Monday 8:15. Had a few does out in front of me and they were very nervous. He came in out of nowhere and he ignored the does and they ignored him. One of the does spooked and he went to move out of the clearing.Stopped him with second "bleet" and had to take a quick shot. Not the best of scenarios but it all worked out. I'm 66 and this was a dream come true!


Thats awesome. Congrats on a nice Buck.


----------



## Matt Musto

OldLefty said:


> First ever archery buck, Monday 8:15. Had a few does out in front of me and they were very nervous. He came in out of nowhere and he ignored the does and they ignored him. One of the does spooked and he went to move out of the clearing.Stopped him with second "bleet" and had to take a quick shot. Not the best of scenarios but it all worked out. I'm 66 and this was a dream come true!


Great Job Old Lefty! Congrats! Are you new to hunting or just archery?


----------



## Matt Musto

HNTRDAVE said:


> Anybody hear about 170'' inch taken in 5D? Just saw a post on Facebook.


I'd like to see that one! What page on Facebook are you guys seeing these bucks posted?


----------



## yetihunter1

Matt Musto said:


> I'd like to see that one! What page on Facebook are you guys seeing these bucks posted?


Its the Capitol Area Bowhunters FB page.


----------



## tdonovan55

I've been out here the last two evenings in 1B. Saw a smaller 8 one evening. Other than that it was exciting watching the squirrels go nut hunting and fighting each other. Weather has been very nice to sit in, but a little too warm out for great deer movement. Most of my trail cam pictures have the nicer bucks out in the middle of the night. But, they are in the area.


----------



## OldLefty

Matt Musto, I've been hunting with a bow since the mid-sixties (about the time I started fly fishing), using mostly traditional equipment. In '06 I thought I ruined my shoulder and would never again be able to shoot a bow. Well, in '09 I got the urge and found I could shoot a light poundage compound. I also realized that, up until that time, I pretty much took a bow for a walk in the woods. I got serious, went with sights and release, started hunting from elevated stands and I managed to take my first deer with a bow at age 60 in '09. I've only seen 4 or 5 legal buck while archery hunting since '09 and could never connect until now. The crazy thing is I've been hunting since I was 13 and I didn't take a deer until I was 40. Murphy's law, perhaps??


----------



## palmatedbuck04

OldLefty said:


> Matt Musto, I've been hunting with a bow since the mid-sixties (about the time I started fly fishing), using mostly traditional equipment. In '06 I thought I ruined my shoulder and would never again be able to shoot a bow. Well, in '09 I got the urge and found I could shoot a light poundage compound. I also realized that, up until that time, I pretty much took a bow for a walk in the woods. I got serious, went with sights and release, started hunting from elevated stands and I managed to take my first deer with a bow at age 60 in '09. I've only seen 4 or 5 legal buck while archery hunting since '09 and could never connect until now. The crazy thing is I've been hunting since I was 13 and I didn't take a deer until I was 40. Murphy's law, perhaps??


Congrats lefty,and congrats on toughing out the shoulder injury and doing it with the bow,be proud my friend!


----------



## 12-Ringer

OldLefty said:


> First ever archery buck, Monday 8:15. Had a few does out in front of me and they were very nervous. He came in out of nowhere and he ignored the does and they ignored him. One of the does spooked and he went to move out of the clearing.Stopped him with second "bleet" and had to take a quick shot. Not the best of scenarios but it all worked out. I'm 66 and this was a dream come true!


Congrats.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Lefty I'm having a cold one in honor of your first buck :beer:


----------



## nicko

My afternoon stand in the 5C hardwoods timber. Perfect south wind for this stand and acorns everywhere. Hoping something is moving tonight.


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> My afternoon stand in the 5C hardwoods timber. Perfect south wind for this stand and acorns everywhere. Hoping something is moving tonight.


Deer or no deer, it sure is a beautiful afternoon to be out. Good luck.


----------



## PSU Joe

Good luck Nick. Was hoping to be out myself but is Back to School night.


----------



## 12-Ringer

good luck Nick and everyone else who is out....

Joe


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Dead Ringer.


WOW! 

Which model?


----------



## nicko

Blanked again in stand. I saw one deer as I was walking out.

I may just need to give this property a rest until conditions improve to encourage for more deer movement. The cover is still very thick, it is hilly, and the acorns are everywhere. It will come around but I think it needs some time.


----------



## River420Bottom

Saw some Amish tonight, very respectable man actually, came in our hunt because one of his boys had shot a doe oon the property below, just saw them walking the road and he told me they found her and had dragged her the wrong way (across my property pretty much) and that they had got her to the road. Easy to get turned around back there, tonight I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and congratulated him and his boy, at least he shot, tracked and found it, tough to say for most kids this year it seems lol Saturday should be good if we get the expected storm tomorrow, good luck everyone


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to Lefty...:thumbs_up

My good buddy at work has been seeing deer but hasn't connected yet. Earlier this week after work he had a 16-18" wide 10pt in range, but he hung out in the thicker stuff and never offered a good shot.

I won't get out for the 1st time till this saturday...never know what could happen i guess! Looks like the morning low gonna be a bit warm though.

Last night i guess i was bored and re-read through the entire "Unofficial New Pa State Record.... 190" thread from last year just for sheets and giggles...interesting reading:wink:...lol


----------



## jacobh

So tonight went to a buddy's house and he put my 12 yr old onto this guy. This is Jakes 1st buck he took it with a Xbow at 20 yds at 5:50 tonight. Im a proud papa.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to you and your boy jacob!!! 

Just found out my uncle dave put 1 down earlier this evening...


----------



## nicko

Congrats all the way around Scott. Who was more excited, Jake or you?


----------



## nicko

Three cheers for uncle Dave!!!!


----------



## jacobh

Haha Im not really sure. Then our buddy was super excited too. Best experience I've had!! Congrats to Uncle Dave!!



QUOTE=nicko;1079585234]Congrats all the way around Scott. Who was more excited, Jake or you? [/QUOTE]


----------



## j.d.m.

pope125 said:


> That place sucks you don't even get your own deer back


That place just plain old sucks. My work uses them all the time to cater holiday dinners and picnics and what not. The food is ALWAYS terrible, no matter what they make. I don't ***** cause it's a nice jesture from work, but the food is really really lousy. I don't know about their butchering, but $100. is about average for this area.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats guys....

Joe


----------



## nicko

j.d.m. said:


> That place just plain old sucks. My work uses them all the time to cater holiday dinners and picnics and what not. The food is ALWAYS terrible, no matter what they make. I don't ***** cause it's a nice jesture from work, but the food is really really lousy. I don't know about their butchering, but $100. is about average for this area.


Again???? Sigh.....


----------



## KMiha

KylePA said:


> I've been skinning them out myself and taking them to Forestas in Phoenixville lately but would be interested in any other good options in Montgomery County.


I just moved to the Perkiomenville area a little less than a month ago, opening weekend of archery actually. Grew up in Phoenixville right down the road from forestas, used to walk there all the time as a kid. Got our lunch meet from there too. We take our deer to Amish people though, they do a good job.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> View attachment 3014962
> 
> 
> So tonight went to a buddy's house and he put my 12 yr old onto this guy. This is Jakes 1st buck he took it with a Xbow at 20 yds at 5:50 tonight. Im a proud papa.


Too cool, love to see the youth getting excited about the outdoors!!!!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats on the kills guys. Glad to see the young guy get his first


----------



## pope125

j.d.m. said:


> That place just plain old sucks. My work uses them all the time to cater holiday dinners and picnics and what not. The food is ALWAYS terrible, no matter what they make. I don't ***** cause it's a nice jesture from work, but the food is really really lousy. I don't know about their butchering, but $100. is about average for this area.


Only thing I can say about Moyer's in Boyertown is I took a big doe in there years ago and they gave me back 25lbs of meat back . While I was there I noticed about 5 people around a big table butchering deer and throwing it all in one big pile in the middle of the table .


----------



## pope125

KMiha said:


> I just moved to the Perkiomenville area a little less than a month ago, opening weekend of archery actually. Grew up in Phoenixville right down the road from forestas, used to walk there all the time as a kid. Got our lunch meet from there too. We take our deer to Amish people though, they do a good job.



KMiha , Where you living in Perkiomenville ?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Congrats to you and your son Scott!


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats to those who put one down.


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> View attachment 3014962
> 
> 
> So tonight went to a buddy's house and he put my 12 yr old onto this guy. This is Jakes 1st buck he took it with a Xbow at 20 yds at 5:50 tonight. Im a proud papa.


Awesome Scott! You should be proud! Congrats to your son.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks a lot guys he hasent stopped talking about it yet haha. Good luck to those out


----------



## Chad B.

I am getting bombed by a squirrel at the moment! It is kinda funny, he is using carpet bombing for now.


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> KMiha , Where you living in Perkiomenville ?


On bridge street, right down the road from the gravel pike inn. Don't know if it's considered perkiomenville, collegeville or schwenksville, but it's one of those haha


----------



## jacobh

I have 2 pics of that buck but don't want to post as it shows his face and Im not sure he wants it plastered on the web


QUOTE=Matt Musto;1079564353]I'd like to see that one! What page on Facebook are you guys seeing these bucks posted?[/QUOTE]


----------



## dspell20

PA Rut Report has the 170 incher


----------



## jacobh

Ok that's the one I have. I have 2 texts from guys with pics of him. Im not on facebook so not sure what those pics are


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> View attachment 3014962
> 
> 
> So tonight went to a buddy's house and he put my 12 yr old onto this guy. This is Jakes 1st buck he took it with a Xbow at 20 yds at 5:50 tonight. Im a proud papa.


Awesome.It always makes me smile when I see a kid sitting behind a deer.


----------



## yetihunter1

Good hunt for me last night. Go in the stand by 3:30pm and enjoyed some squirrels, chipmunks, and a nuthatch that decided to chill a foot from my face. At 6:20 i saw two big nanny does come out into the field over on the neighbors property followed by a little fork buck. The two does fed out of sight but i see the little forky running down the edge of the field into the little patch of woods im in. He passed 30 yds in front of me and then walked from 20 yds out to 40 on my left and ducked under a fence and took off. Was cool watching him, he had no idea i was there and i was just hoping his daddy would follow but no luck. Atleast i got a little action on the sit.


----------



## strawcat

7 days off.time to kill something


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Only thing I can say about Moyer's in Boyertown is I took a big doe in there years ago and they gave me back 25lbs of meat back . While I was there I noticed about 5 people around a big table butchering deer and throwing it all in one big pile in the middle of the table .


Most people would be surprised how little lean boned is on a deer.I've stripped entire does clean to make sausage out of and 25-30lbs is what you get off a decent sized doe minus the back straps.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> Most people would be surprised how little lean boned is on a deer.I've stripped entire does clean to make sausage out of and 25-30lbs is what you get off a decent sized doe minus the back straps.


Ya when u take the head,hide,legs,guts and bones out of a 150 pound deer there isnt as much left as most think.Thats why i dont understand why anyone who is a meat hunter would shoot a fawn


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ya when u take the head,hide,legs,guts and bones out of a 150 pound deer there isnt as much left as most think.Thats why i dont understand why anyone who is a meat hunter would shoot a fawn


Darrin , When its all said and done i think the percentage of meat off a deer is like 25% so on a 150lb deer you have around 40lbs of meat . Maybe I'm wrong, no big deal .


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ya when u take the head,hide,legs,guts and bones out of a 150 pound deer there isnt as much left as most think.Thats why i dont understand why anyone who is a meat hunter would shoot a fawn


I don't understand that either.I've cut up hundreds of deer,including a lot of fawns.You get about 15lbs of lean,boned meat from an average button buck.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> I don't understand that either.I've cut up hundreds of deer,including a lot of fawns.You get about 15lbs of lean,boned meat from an average button buck.


What a fawn 60lbs ? 25% of meat gives you 15lbs.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Darrin , When its all said and done i think the percentage of meat off a deer is like 25% so on a 150lb deer you have around 40lbs of meat . Maybe I'm wrong, no big deal .


That sounds about right


----------



## muppetmower00

Going out later in 2b, hope the thunderstorms hold off until the night. Got skunked yesterday afternoon


----------



## dougell

That's probably close.I'm not saying none has ever existed but I've weighed a lot of mature does and I've never seen one that went 150lbs.Several years ago,we started weighing every deer my buddy's and I shot in a controlled hunt that was held in a huge private residential community.It was extremely over populated and the habitat was trashed.The biggest doe we ever weighed in there dressed out at 85lbs.The biggest buck we ever weighed was 164lbs but he most likely wasn't a resident.For the most part,a nice big mature doe in this part of the state will dress out at 100-115lbs and that's considerably more than they averaged 15 years ago.When I used to hunt Ohio,it wasn't all that unusual to see a doe that dressed out well over 130lbs.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> That's probably close.I'm not saying none has ever existed but I've weighed a lot of mature does and I've never seen one that went 150lbs.Several years ago,we started weighing every deer my buddy's and I shot in a controlled hunt that was held in a huge private residential community.It was extremely over populated and the habitat was trashed.The biggest doe we ever weighed in there dressed out at 85lbs.The biggest buck we ever weighed was 164lbs but he most likely wasn't a resident.For the most part,a nice big mature doe in this part of the state will dress out at 100-115lbs and that's considerably more than they averaged 15 years ago.When I used to hunt Ohio,it wasn't all that unusual to see a doe that dressed out well over 130lbs.


My cousin has a scale has had it since 1992 the biggest dressed ohio doe was 133lbs in 23 years.most are between 105-120


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Should be nice and cool in the morning! Can't wait


----------



## dougell

We used to hunt in Ashtabula county.I have no idea what the average weights would be across the state.Back when I used to hunt there,I couldn't believe how much bigger the body sizes were on the deer out there compared to this part of Pa.Those weights sound reasonable though.A 130lb doe is huge by my standards.The body weights have come up considerably in this part of Pa.There's less deer,better habitat and more food for the deer that are here.There's also a lot less pressure so the deer are starting to get some age on them.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> We used to hunt in Ashtabula county.I have no idea what the average weights would be across the state.Back when I used to hunt there,I couldn't believe how much bigger the body sizes were on the deer out there compared to this part of Pa.Those weights sound reasonable though.A 130lb doe is huge by my standards.The body weights have come up considerably in this part of Pa.There's less deer,better habitat and more food for the deer that are here.There's also a lot less pressure so the deer are starting to get some age on them.


Doug, I have a question . I shot a real big doe the other night and got home and got the cape off and I have never seen a doe with that much fat on it . What eguats to a deer getting that much fat compared to other deer in the area ? Any reason ?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

For sure less pressure,driving around all the back roads by our camp i saw 1 truck all day sarurday.it can stay that way wont hurt my feelings


----------



## PaBone

I will be after a trophy doe in 2A tonight, its been ten years or so since I have taken a doe. Deer numbers are up on our farm and a tasty doe sounds good. Looking for a doe with no fawns, I don't have the heart to chase fawns away from their dead mother anymore.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Doug, I have a question . I shot a real big doe the other night and got home and got the cape off and I have never seen a doe with that much fat on it . What eguats to a deer getting that much fat compared to other deer in the area ? Any reason ?


Could be a couple things.Was she nursing fawns?When they're nursing,most of the nutritition goes to producing milk so less will go to putting weight on.That's why so many does look so skinny during the summer.If they aren't nursing,they'll gain weight much faster.It could also be that she just had a good summer food source and that allowed her to pack some weight on.


----------



## Matt Musto

PaBone said:


> I will be after a trophy doe in 2A tonight, its been ten years or so since I have taken a doe. Deer numbers are up on our farm and a tasty doe sounds good. Looking for a doe with no fawns, I don't have the heart to chase fawns away from their dead mother anymore.


I've never killed a doe with fawns until this past week. The fawns where well ahead of her on the way to the field and did not have spots. I did feel bad nonetheless. The problem is, all the does I've seen so far have been lone does with twin fawns. This property has a lot of does and the tree farmer wants us to shoot as many as we can. I only take one a year if I can. Didn't get a deer last year so I was in need of meat and she gave me a perfect 8 yard shot. Luckily I didn't have to chase them away.


----------



## dougell

Pretty much every adult doe should be bred.I'm not sure how you can tell if a doe has fawns or not.I've killed piles of doe that were all by themselves but obviously had fawns.I never worry about.The fawns are fine to make it on their own by now.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Pretty much every adult doe should be bred.I'm not sure how you can tell if a doe has fawns or not.I've killed piles of doe that were all by themselves but obviously had fawns.I never worry about.The fawns are fine to make it on their own by now.



The doe I killed the other night was buy herself , big mature doe Im sure here fawns were around somewhere .


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Could be a couple things.Was she nursing fawns?When they're nursing,most of the nutritition goes to producing milk so less will go to putting weight on.That's why so many does look so skinny during the summer.If they aren't nursing,they'll gain weight much faster.It could also be that she just had a good summer food source and that allowed her to pack some weight on.


She was full of milk . I now that farm i'm trying to get the herd under control has some big mature doe on it . I can say some of those does are pushing 4 years old. I now they pond the heck out of the corn .


----------



## PaBone

I have had to chase fawns off of their mother in the past and I know they will be fine, but I will wait for a doe that's alone. Even when I kill a big buck if I could bring him back to life I probably would, just so I could chase him again. I hate when my season ends.


----------



## dougell

It tough to say without knowing much about that area.The fawns should be weaned by now.There's no comparison how deer put on weight in areas with agriculture compared to the big woods.Usually the does we kill up here early don't have much fat on them.However,if there's a good mast crop,they'll have a several inches by the time rifle season rolls around.If there's enough food,it doesn't take them long to stack it on.The does we killed in rifle season last year were loaded with fat and it was a good thing.Winter was brutal last year and they needed that jump start to make it through.


----------



## dougell

PaBone said:


> I have had to chase fawns off of their mother in the past and I know they will be fine, but I will wait for a doe that's alone. Even when I kill a big buck if I could bring him back to life I probably would, just so I could chase him again. I hate when my season ends.


I try to detach emotions from hunting but understand why many people would pass on a doe that has fawns tagging along.


----------



## Crow27

So I've recently moved and have not had a chance to get my processing area set up at my new place....can anyone in the Pittsburgh area recommend a good processor that is North/East of the city??


----------



## vonfoust

Crow27 said:


> So I've recently moved and have not had a chance to get my processing area set up at my new place....can anyone in the Pittsburgh area recommend a good processor that is North/East of the city??


How far north and east? Nazers in Apollo will do a nice job.


----------



## Crow27

Vonfoust: I'm willing to drive a bit so it can be done well, that isn't too far from me. Maybe a 20 min drive.


----------



## dspell20

The front just rolled through the Pittsburgh area and dropped some heavy rain. It should be a nice night/weekend to get in the stand. Good luck! Stay safe you Eastern boys its headed your way


----------



## King

Well boys, I finally have my #1 hit-lister on camera. He's shown himself on camera 4 or 5 times since August. Mainframe 8 with dual kickers on his G2's. Great mass throughout and a bladed right G3.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

S


King said:


> Well boys, I finally have my #1 hit-lister on camera. He's shown himself on camera 4 or 5 times since August. Mainframe 8 with dual kickers on his G2's. Great mass throughout and a bladed right G3.
> 
> View attachment 3018122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018130


Good luck Randy hope u get a crack at him


----------



## pope125

King said:


> Well boys, I finally have my #1 hit-lister on camera. He's shown himself on camera 4 or 5 times since August. Mainframe 8 with dual kickers on his G2's. Great mass throughout and a bladed right G3.
> 
> View attachment 3018122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018130


Awesome 8!! Good luck !!


----------



## davydtune

Wow! A stud of an 8! Go get him


----------



## yetihunter1

King said:


> Well boys, I finally have my #1 hit-lister on camera. He's shown himself on camera 4 or 5 times since August. Mainframe 8 with dual kickers on his G2's. Great mass throughout and a bladed right G3.
> 
> View attachment 3018122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018130


Loving how dark his antlers are!


----------



## Billy H

King said:


> Well boys, I finally have my #1 hit-lister on camera. He's shown himself on camera 4 or 5 times since August. Mainframe 8 with dual kickers on his G2's. Great mass throughout and a bladed right G3.
> 
> View attachment 3018122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018130


Good luck with that one. Hope to see him on the ground.


----------



## Mr. October

If you are East of Reading and out hunting, get out of your treestand and to shelter NOW.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> If you are East of Reading and out hunting, get out of your treestand and to shelter NOW.


That bad?


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> That bad?


Yes. A major severe t-storm with monsoon-like rain.


----------



## jasonk0519

Mr. October said:


> If you are East of Reading and out hunting, get out of your treestand and to shelter NOW.


I decided not to go out tonight because if the front and was just thinking I should have. Hopefully the weather gets things moving for the a.m.


----------



## mastkvn

i was just ready to get in stand and trees and rain are blowing side ways i'll wait for morning,if there is anybody in there stand right know good juck and hold on


----------



## Mr. October

jasonk0519 said:


> I decided not to go out tonight because if the front and was just thinking I should have. Hopefully the weather gets things moving for the a.m.


It looks like it should be nice anyway. Or at least cool.


----------



## Billy H

Tornado warning montgomery county around royersford till 5:15.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Tornado warning montgomery county around royersford till 5:15.


And now Chester County too. It's not safe out there guys. Be smart.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Getting dark here in Delco too...

Joe


----------



## dspell20

Be safe


----------



## rmm60985

All set up for the evening here in lycoming county. Mix of clover and turnips in this particular plot. Hoping to see quite a few deer tonight.


----------



## Mathias

woohoo rain!!!
Good soaker up north too.


----------



## Mathias

rmm60985 said:


> All set up for the evening here in lycoming county. Mix of clover and turnips in this particular plot. Hoping to see quite a few deer tonight.


Beautiful spot you have there, good luck!


----------



## rmm60985

Mathias said:


> Beautiful spot you have there, good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## dougell

It stopped raining several hours ago and now it's beautiful.I'm still at work,just getting ready to head out to the last football practice of the season.


----------



## nicko

Rain dumped hard here in Spring City but luckily we never saw the tornado. Heard news reports that trees got uprooted in Lancaster county.


----------



## Xforce41

Raining like hell here in plumstead twp, glad I didn't make it out.
Not so glad that I aerated and seeded my lawn on Tuesday.
I'll have the greenest ditch on the street now!


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Pretty much every adult doe should be bred.I'm not sure how you can tell if a doe has fawns or not.I've killed piles of doe that were all by themselves but obviously had fawns.I never worry about.The fawns are fine to make it on their own by now.


This time of year you can tell by her milk ba g and teats if she had fawns at any point this summer they would be stretched out and her bag even if dry would be a little saggy. 

Shot a doe last weekend in Ny that hadn't had a fawn this year. No clue why I'm sure some get breed and just don't fawn for some reason. And she had about 10lbs more fat on her than a deer of the same size that a buddy shot that did have a fawn around. I did shoot a doe with a fawn today, but it was a large button buck and I figured he didn't have that long til she'd give him the boot anyways. Hadn't shot a doe in 3C in 5years or so by choice but I stalked these two on the ground and wasn't near any of my stand so I wouldn't mess them up for hunting. A quick double lung at 30yds put some nice straps on the ground. On stand waiting for a buck, I've had a few shooters on camera up here in daylight this week.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Taunto on a great doe!!!


----------



## rmm60985

First customer of the night stepped out about a hundred yards to my left. One big doe.

3 more jus stepped out. All between 100-150 yds away


----------



## JFoutdoors

Got out of work around noon and booked it to tioga county. The heavy rain and traffic on rt 80 really slowed me down and I didnt get into the stand until 5. Didnt see a thing, the wind was brutal.


----------



## falconduke

Congrats jacob on ur sons first and to you Ol Lefty and everyone who has scored!


----------



## Mathias

JFoutdoors said:


> Got out of work around noon and booked it to tioga county. The heavy rain and traffic on rt 80 really slowed me down and I didnt get into the stand until 5. Didnt see a thing, the wind was brutal.


Being away from here, esp in Tioga Co is good enough! I would have built there if it were only a bit closer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Being away from here, esp in Tioga Co is good enough! I would have built there if it were only a bit closer.


My Pop, brother, two uncles and two nephews are all at our place Potter. The worst weather was mid-day. Got a good am and pm hunt in today. As I understand it my kid brother stuck a doe at dark and they are on the trail. Hopefully it all works out.

Joe


----------



## nicko

rmm60985 said:


> All set up for the evening here in lycoming county. Mix of clover and turnips in this particular plot. Hoping to see quite a few deer tonight.


Beautiful looking spot.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Mathias said:


> Being away from here, esp in Tioga Co is good enough! I would have built there if it were only a bit closer.


Thats my only complaint it being 3 1/2 hours away.


----------



## rmm60985

nicko said:


> Beautiful looking spot.


One of my favorite places on the property. Unfortunately it's mostly an observation stand. Deer like to come out on both ends of the food plot. I saw a total of 8 deer including a 1.5 yr old buck. Closest deer was 54 yards.


----------



## jacobh

Hey guys don't forget the Orange I believe tomorrow is small game for juniors !!!


----------



## adr1601

Isn't it orange for archery hunters next weekend?


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Shot this guy tonight. Turned around at 6:30 and there he was eating leaves off some brush 30 yards away. Wind was blowing from him to me. He started to walk away from me but then must have smelt something he didnt like and turned and walked right to me. Shot him at 20 yards as soon as he offered a broadside shot. He ran about 70 yards. Shot him with a Hoyt Nitrum 28" at 62# with a Carbon Express Piledriver Hunter and Shuttle T broadhead. Went through the heart and busted the off side shoulder.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the buck. As for orange it's youth small game so I assume u need orange


----------



## 12-Ringer

LXhuntinPA said:


> Shot this guy tonight. Turned around at 6:30 and there he was eating leaves off some brush 30 yards away. Wind was blowing from him to me. He started to walk away from me but then must have smelt something he didnt like and turned and walked right to me. Shot him at 20 yards as soon as he offered a broadside shot. He ran about 70 yards. Shot him with a Hoyt Nitrum 28" at 62# with a Carbon Express Piledriver Hunter and Shuttle T broadhead. Went through the heart and busted the off side shoulder.


Congrats...nice buck!

Joe


----------



## fatsbucknut

jacobh said:


> Congrats on the buck. As for orange it's youth small game so I assume u need orange



you know what they say about assuming. 

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/pgc/pa_huntingdigest1516/#/66


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Congrats LXhuntinPA


----------



## quadcam

rmm60985 said:


> All set up for the evening here in lycoming county. Mix of clover and turnips in this particular plot. Hoping to see quite a few deer tonight.


Nice spot! I go to Penn College.


----------



## Mr. October

Up a tree waiting for daylight


----------



## River420Bottom

Beautiful cold morning


----------



## Billy H

Congrats LXhunter.

Settled in here in 5C. Not thrilled with this wind, storm must of cleaned things up, spectacular view of the stars earlier this AM. best ive seen since last winter. 

Good luck all Pa guys that are out. Some small bucks hit the dirt lets knock down a few big boys!


----------



## rmm60985

What a nice morning. Set up in wellsboro at my girlfriends dads land. Property has lots of deer and big buck potential. This one was taken on it last year.


----------



## pope125

BDD in 5C


----------



## KMiha

Congrats LXHuntinPA, nice buck. Quadcam, my girlfriend graduated from Penn college a little over a year ago.


----------



## bmh143

nicko said:


> Beautiful looking spot.




Sure is. Chomping at the bit to get home to Lyco County this week.


----------



## bmh143

rmm60985 said:


> What a nice morning. Set up in wellsboro at my girlfriends dads land. Property has lots of deer and
> 
> big buck potential. This one was taken on it last year.


Good luck! That boy from last year is a boss!


----------



## rmm60985

One doe and about 200 squirrels is it so far. Doe skirted my shooting lane by about 5 yards..


----------



## nicko

Congrats LX. Nice buck.

Good luck to everybody who is out today. I'm working this morning so no hunting for me today or this evening.


----------



## skinner2

I was hoping to fill the freezer with a doe this morning. No luck with that so far though. Around 7:30 I had a coyote come through but unfortunately I didn't have a clear shot. Then about fifteen minutes ago a small buck came through.


----------



## Billy H

I have a small bucked that just bedded directly behind me. Hope he gets out of here soon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I have a small bucked that just bedded directly behind me. Hope he gets out of here soon.


Haha....one of those bitter sweet. I always try to think of them as live decoys. Nice to know your stand is positioned well enough not to send him on alert, but now your stuck.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Haha....one of those bitter sweet. I always try to think of them as live decoys. Nice to know your stand is positioned well enough not to send him on alert, but now your stuck.
> 
> Joe


I cant believe he cant smell me. My scent is blowing right into his face. I hope he gets a whiff soon.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Beautiful morning! Saw a doe and fawn early. Come on colder weather! Forecast says lows in the 30's towards end of week


----------



## 138104

My view


----------



## jacobh

So what's the answer? Never says U have to Im the archery area but then it does say that u have to wear orange for all small game??



QUOTE=fatsbucknut;1079642138]you know what they say about assuming. 

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/pgc/pa_huntingdigest1516/#/66[/QUOTE]


----------



## adr1601

You have to wear it during the overlap with Muzz, the junior rifle, and turkey. So starting next Sat.


----------



## adr1601

Page 63 of digest


----------



## Hammer 1

I suck!!!.... Missed a doe at 18 yards today. Tried taking a shot sitting down. Won't do that again!!!


----------



## tdonovan55

Saw a doe and two little ones this morning. Was a lovely morning. But, I'm after a 9 point that I have on trail cams.


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> BDD in 5C


Picture?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> My view


Whats going on here? Apple butter??

Joe


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Whats going on here? Apple butter??
> 
> Joe


Yes sir. 64th year our church has done this. 2 weekends and approx 240 gallons of apple butter.


----------



## Billy H

The little guy finally moved on and I was able to get down and get home to watch PSU. Enjoyable morning in the stand.


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> Picture?


I don't take pictures of my doe kills . That was my 4th doe of the year


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> I don't take pictures of my doe kills . That was my 4th doe of the year


Congrats! I like to take pics of all my deer for the memories.


----------



## bowtechlx

pope125 said:


> I don't take pictures of my doe kills . That was my 4th doe of the year


How are u legally able to harvest 4 does in one year ?


----------



## 138104

bowtechlx said:


> How are u legally able to harvest 4 does in one year ?


Reuse tags? Lol

Actually, in urban areas it would be pretty easy. OTC tags or possibly DMAP.

Could be hunting NJ, DE, or MD too.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> So what's the answer? Never says U have to Im the archery area but then it does say that u have to wear orange for all small game??
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=fatsbucknut;1079642138]you know what they say about assuming.
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/pgc/pa_huntingdigest1516/#/66


[/QUOTE]

Scott, you only have to wear the orange if you are hunting small game. The orange will be required for bow hunters during the overlap with early muzzleloader and the early youth season.


----------



## LetThemGrow

bowtechlx said:


> How are u legally able to harvest 4 does in one year ?


Did you ever hear of an antlerless license? Well, multiples can be bought for use by a properly licensed hunter. Try reading the digest you may be shocked what you learn?


----------



## bowtechlx

LetThemGrow said:


> Did you ever hear of an antlerless license? Well, multiples can be bought for use by a properly licensed hunter. Try reading the digest you may be shocked what you learn?


Another internet hard ***** . 

No crap, he did say he shot 4 does. Where did you get that i assumed anything different? And you can purchase 1 doe and a bonus doe tag for where i live unless something changed while i served in the military for 7 years. I do know other liscens-tags can be given out by farmers who have crop damage.

So let it blow, keep being an internet cowboy when a simple response wound do.


----------



## jacobh

Oh I thought we were required to wear orange during small game season!!! Thanks Nick



Scott, you only have to wear the orange if you are hunting small game. The orange will be required for bow hunters during the overlap with early muzzleloader and the early youth season.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Don't sweat em bro. Special regulation areas U can buy 20 tags if u want that's why our herd went from the top to the bottom quickly. My buddy lives near Penn state he sees deer every sit down by me in 5c I've say more not seeing deer then seeing em. Good luck this season



QUOTE=bowtechlx;1079665738]Another internet hard ***** . 

No crap, he did say he shot 4 does. Where did you get that i assumed anything different? And you can purchase 1 doe and a bonus doe tag for where i live unless something changed while i served in the military for 7 years. I do know other liscens-tags can be given out by farmers who have crop damage.

So let it blow, keep being an internet cowboy when a simple response wound do.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bowtechlx

jacobh said:


> Don't sweat em bro. Special regulation areas U can buy 20 tags if u want that's why our herd went from the top to the bottom quickly. My buddy lives near Penn state he sees deer every sit down by me in 5c I've say more not seeing deer then seeing em. Good luck this season
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=bowtechlx;1079665738]Another internet hard ***** .
> 
> No crap, he did say he shot 4 does. Where did you get that i assumed anything different? And you can purchase 1 doe and a bonus doe tag for where i live unless something changed while i served in the military for 7 years. I do know other liscens-tags can be given out by farmers who have crop damage.
> 
> So let it blow, keep being an internet cowboy when a simple response wound do.


[/QUOTE]
Thanks. It just makes me mad when someone has to be a smart a $$ when a simple normal response would work. Archery talks so much unenjoyable with people acting like him. Their is always a turd in every thread anymore lol.


----------



## nicko

We don't have to worry about the overlap with fall turkey here in 5C as there is no fall season but other areas of the state will have to have their appropriate orange for that season too.



jacobh said:


> Oh I thought we were required to wear orange during small game season!!! Thanks Nick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott, you only have to wear the orange if you are hunting small game. The orange will be required for bow hunters during the overlap with early muzzleloader and the early youth season.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## quadcam

In an awesome spot over looking beans an corn. Post pictures later gotta save the battery on the phone good luck!


----------



## bowtechlx

Back to the thread. I grunted a small basket rack 7 point into my son this morning. He got a shot off at it, but it was a clean miss due to the arrow hitting the only small limb in front of the buck. It made the arrow fly about 3 inches over his back. Thank god for the nocturnal nock, it helped us easily see that it was a clean miss over its back. 

He is pretty bummed out but I told him it's better to miss if you have a deflection, than to hit and injure the animal. We were using a new Barnett 3 person ground blind, and we were shooting slick trick viper tricks through the big mesh window. 

Good luck to everyone still hunting this evening. Be safe and shoot straight.


----------



## bowtechlx

Here are some pics from the morning hunt.


----------



## quadcam

f






e






ld


----------



## pa.outdoors

bowtechlx said:


> Here are some pics from the morning hunt.


The misses will just make him a better hunter. My son missed a huge 10pt. On Wednesday. I watched it happen. He rushed the shot when he should've waited him out. Same thing happened to him, hit a branch and arrow kicked.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

My buddy just sent this to me said he found it on his property boundry as he was heading out to his stand,Tioga county


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Yes sir. 64th year our church has done this. 2 weekends and approx 240 gallons of apple butter.


I thought I remembered that from the "Hey Smokers" thread. Would be cool to be part of something like that...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Did you ever hear of an antlerless license? Well, multiples can be bought for use by a properly licensed hunter. Try reading the digest you may be shocked what you learn?


Wow....you'd think you'd be a little more civil about it?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> My buddy just sent this to me said he found it on his property boundry as he was heading out to his stand,Tioga county


Wow...sad...to see it.

Joe


----------



## PaBone

Big velvet buck killed around my area today, game warden said it will be one of the biggest velvet bucks ever killed in the state. I will try to get a picture posted. I put a camera in some oaks that has been getting hogged up by a buck and some big rubs and hunted the oaks a few times last week, i pulled the card and what a disappointment. I have been hunting a buck that's not even legal. He had me fooled.


----------



## bowtechlx

pa.outdoors said:


> The misses will just make him a better hunter. My son missed a huge 10pt. On Wednesday. I watched it happen. He rushed the shot when he should've waited him out. Same thing happened to him, hit a branch and arrow kicked.


Thanks for the kind words. He was pretty down at first till I told him that it's OK because their are bigger bucks on the farm lol.


----------



## quadcam

Passed a 1.5 year old 6 at 5:00


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Wow....you'd think you'd be a little more civil about it?
> 
> Joe


Sorry that bothered you? I guess I should just let that post insinuating something illegal was done stand unchallenged....but I didn't.


----------



## fatsbucknut

LetThemGrow said:


> Sorry that bothered you? I guess I should just let that post insinuating something illegal was done stand unchallenged....but I didn't.


I read it the same way you did.


----------



## CMattero

Yearling passed by at 8yds


----------



## CMattero

Yeah real nice, show up during prime time and start practicing your duck calls


----------



## Billy H

CMattero said:


> Yeah real nice, show up during prime time and start practicing your duck calls


didnt you have guy fly fishing earlier this year


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Sorry that bothered you? I guess I should just let that post insinuating something illegal was done stand unchallenged....but I didn't.




It's not what you say. It's how you say it.


----------



## CMattero

Billy H said:


> didnt you have guy fly fishing earlier this year


Yeah...it's bad. I actually got out of my stand and talked to this guy though


----------



## strawcat

Grabbed the bow at 2 to shoot a few arrows before heading to the stand first s hot hits the target and 3 doe pop up and run through the neighbors yard only action I had all night.


----------



## bowtechlx

LetThemGrow said:


> Sorry that bothered you? I guess I should just let that post insinuating something illegal was done stand unchallenged....but I didn't.


I never said anything illegal was done. I asked a question. Guess you are here to police up the incinerators lol. Some people just don't get it.


----------



## bowtechlx

strawcat said:


> Grabbed the bow at 2 to shoot a few arrows before heading to the stand first s hot hits the target and 3 doe pop up and run through the neighbors yard only action I had all night.


Lol that's more eventful than my evening turned out to be. Still had fun hunting with the boys.


----------



## fmf979

Thanks. It just makes me mad when someone has to be a smart a $$ when a simple normal response would work. Archery talks so much unenjoyable with people acting like him. Their is always a turd in every thread anymore lol.[/QUOTE]

You have to learn this thread really isnt a hunting thread. Been watching it for a few years and from what I can tell its more of a cry for companionship or something? I read it to laugh at how insecure the main posters are but you really cant take it seriously as far as hunting goes. Its more of I dont have any friends thread so I talk random smack about anything you will argue with me about LOL. 
I do appreciate the people that talk about hunting and actual observations on this thread but for the most part you need to wade thru alot of bs posts to find it.


----------



## bowtechlx

fmf979 said:


> Thanks. It just makes me mad when someone has to be a smart a $$ when a simple normal response would work. Archery talks so much unenjoyable with people acting like him. Their is always a turd in every thread anymore lol.


You have to learn this thread really isnt a hunting thread. Been watching it for a few years and from what I can tell its more of a cry for companionship or something? I read it to laugh at how insecure the main posters are but you really cant take it seriously as far as hunting goes. Its more of I dont have any friends thread so I talk random smack about anything you will argue with me about LOL. 
I do appreciate the people that talk about hunting and actual observations on this thread but for the most part you need to wade thru alot of bs posts to find it.[/QUOTE]
Very true. Thanks for pointing that out. I guess some people hunt confrontational threads to participate in then they do hunting game. [emoji16]


----------



## Mathias

It's Autumn, it's cool, it's beautiful, it's hunting season, the new bow's are trickling out, yet we have to engage in this nonsense once again. 
Get a grip guys damn.....


----------



## Mathias




----------



## T.G.bowhunter

fishguts430 said:


> Today I was itching to get out after work so I figured I would make it happen. I got to the parking or at 515 and saw there were no cars so I got changed and headed 70 yards into the woods at a little natural blind I made with a fallen pine tree. At 610 a doe came out and I decided to take her. I drew back focused on her vitals made sure my limb was off of the branch I felt it touch, tensed my back and boom release went off at only 8 yards from me. I heard the swack then a loud pop and watched the deer run off with 1/4 of my arrow hanging out. I heard a lot of ruckus then nothing. I waited and collected my nerves and started to hear a guy yelling at his dog at the direction the deer went. This is public land btw. So I gathered my things and started to track her. She ran about 65 yards and died right across the street from my truck. I have been trying to get a deer off of this property for the last 2 years. This year I went hard and scouted and planned and did everything all summer long. This is my first year trying to hunt the wind and all and I think that helped. I'm so extremely excited about this deer even though it is only a doe just all the hard work I put in for it and having a shot at 8 yards just makes this one of my most memorable hunts I have ever had. I tried to put her in a good pose but unfortunatly I was on a hill and she wasn't cooperating so it makes her look just a tad smaller than what she was
> 
> View attachment 2996410


that picture is photo shopped... bow is as long as the deer and your head is way out of proportion. Why would you do something like that?


----------



## PaBone

Big velvet buck killed today about a mile from me.


----------



## skinner2

Mathias said:


> It's Autumn, it's cool, it's beautiful, it's hunting season, the new bow's are trickling out, yet we have to engage in this nonsense once again.
> Get a grip guys damn.....


Couldn't of said it any better myself.


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> Congrats! I like to take pics of all my deer for the memories.



Thanks! I take pictures of pretty much everything I shot , I guess I never really thought about it with does . It's always nice to go back and look at pictures from years past .


----------



## pope125

PaBone said:


> Big velvet buck killed today about a mile from me.
> View attachment 3024938


Nice buck , congrats to the hunter !! What's up with it still being in velvet ?


----------



## nicko

Temps by the end of next week will be almost freezing here in 5C. Hope those temps will get the deer moving around me.


----------



## pope125

Hammer 1 said:


> I suck!!!.... Missed a doe at 18 yards today. Tried taking a shot sitting down. Won't do that again!!!


It happens to all of us sooner or later , you'll get another chance still early .


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> My buddy just sent this to me said he found it on his property boundry as he was heading out to his stand,Tioga county


Nice buck !! Hate to se that .


----------



## PaBone

Velvet buck must of injured his oysters. Without your boys you have no desire to rub, fight, or propagate.


----------



## pope125

PaBone said:


> Velvet buck must of injured his oysters. Without your boys you have no desire to rub, fight, or propagate.


Make a pretty mount !


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Temps by the end of next week will be almost freezing here in 5C. Hope those temps will get the deer moving around me.


They have been moving pretty good this past week saw 25+ Wednesday night saw like 20 this morning . I have not seen a buck yet in 5 sits . Can't wait till they cut the corn above where I'm hunting , hard to believe it can get better .


----------



## jesses80

I figured I would head to my stand at 2:30 pm today and nothing would be in the field I cross to get to it and 100% of the time there isn't at that time of day but not today sure as crap the one 8 point I was after was in it eating and caught me off guard and saw me before I noticed him and boy the ticks were out in force today.


----------



## KMiha

bowtechlx said:


> Back to the thread. I grunted a small basket rack 7 point into my son this morning. He got a shot off at it, but it was a clean miss due to the arrow hitting the only small limb in front of the buck. It made the arrow fly about 3 inches over his back. Thank god for the nocturnal nock, it helped us easily see that it was a clean miss over its back.
> 
> He is pretty bummed out but I told him it's better to miss if you have a deflection, than to hit and injure the animal. We were using a new Barnett 3 person ground blind, and we were shooting slick trick viper tricks through the big mesh window.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still hunting this evening. Be safe and shoot straight.


It happens, it's all part of it. I've missed, I'm sure most here have missed before too. We hunt and we learn. 

Went out this evening, saw four does about 50 yards out in some thick stuff, no shot opportunities.


----------



## bowtechlx

jesses80 said:


> I figured I would head to my stand at 2:30 pm today and nothing would be in the field I cross to get to it and 100% of the time there isn't at that time of day but not today sure as crap the one 8 point I was after was in it eating and caught me off guard and saw me before I noticed him and boy the ticks were out in force today.


Where are you hunting? I haven't seen to many ticks yet this year knock on wood lol. Have u used permethrin yet? It has worked pretty good for me so far this season.


----------



## Matt Musto

PaBone said:


> Big velvet buck killed around my area today, game warden said it will be one of the biggest velvet bucks ever killed in the state. I will try to get a picture posted. I put a camera in some oaks that has been getting hogged up by a buck and some big rubs and hunted the oaks a few times last week, i pulled the card and what a disappointment. I have been hunting a buck that's not even legal. He had me fooled.


Dang Bone! I'd be tickled to shoot that 6 pointer.


----------



## jesses80

elk county and no haven't used any spray yet today was the first day I have had any tick issues this year.


bowtechlx said:


> Where are you hunting? I haven't seen to many ticks yet this year knock on wood lol. Have u used permethrin yet? It has worked pretty good for me so far this season.


----------



## Billy H

Another Sunday with great weather. You hunting today Pete?


Just read post #185,,, Who let Richard Simmons in?


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Another Sunday with great weather. You hunting today Pete?
> 
> 
> Just read post #185,,, Who let Richard Simmons in?


I actually thought about going down to NJ but just getting over a cold and kind of wiped out.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Temps by the end of next week will be almost freezing here in 5C. Hope those temps will get the deer moving around me.


I have a ton of notes and have to say the #1 reason for good to better deer movement is not temps , and I can say most people don't even look at barometric pressure . The #1 reason for good to better deer movement is the barometric pressure . Rise in the barometric pressure from average to 30.0 to 30.5 you see your best deer movement anything higher movement will be thru the roof . Another thing overlooked is wind direction , you gets 3 or 4 days with N winds get a switch to a S you can bet on great deer movement . Wind speed has a lot to do with it, I find deer move there best 8 to 15 MPH. I also see days with very little wind the deer are more spooky. Also you have warm weather then you get a cold snap where the temps change pretty drasticlly you can almost bet the first day of that cold snap the deer are not going to move that great by day 2 or 3 it will be at its best . The moon also has its affect on deer movement . Yes cold temps are good but its not the number one reason for better deer movement .


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> I have a ton of notes and have to say the #1 reason for good to better deer movement is not temps , and I can say most people don't even look at barometric pressure . The #1 reason for good to better deer movement is the barometric pressure . Rise in the barometric pressure from average to 30.0 to 30.5 you see your best deer movement anything higher movement will be thru the roof . Another thing overlooked is wind direction , you gets 3 or 4 days with N winds get a switch to a S you can bet on great deer movement . Wind speed has a lot to do with it, I find deer move there best 8 to 15 MPH. I also see days with very little wind the deer are more spooky. Also you have warm weather then you get a cold snap where the temps change pretty drasticlly you can almost bet the first day of that cold snap the deer are not going to move that great by day 2 or 3 it will be at its best . The moon also has its affect on deer movement . Yes cold temps are good but its not the number one reason for better deer movement .


I would definitely agree with this. It always seems to me that a rise in pressure 24 hours (or so) before a big drop in barometric pressure really spawns deer movement. Too bad we humans don't have such barometers built in. That said, obviously sustained extreme cold will move them to food. They have to eat to stay warm.


----------



## fmf979

pope125 said:


> I have a ton of notes and have to say the #1 reason for good to better deer movement is not temps , and I can say most people don't even look at barometric pressure . The #1 reason for good to better deer movement is the barometric pressure . Rise in the barometric pressure from average to 30.0 to 30.5 you see your best deer movement anything higher movement will be thru the roof . Another thing overlooked is wind direction , you gets 3 or 4 days with N winds get a switch to a S you can bet on great deer movement . Wind speed has a lot to do with it, I find deer move there best 8 to 15 MPH. I also see days with very little wind the deer are more spooky. Also you have warm weather then you get a cold snap where the temps change pretty drasticlly you can almost bet the first day of that cold snap the deer are not going to move that great by day 2 or 3 it will be at its best . The moon also has its affect on deer movement . Yes cold temps are good but its not the number one reason for better deer movement .


Thanks for sharing! Excellent info.


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> I would definitely agree with this. It always seems to me that a rise in pressure 24 hours (or so) before a big drop in barometric pressure really spawns deer movement. Too bad we humans don't have such barometers built in. That said, obviously sustained extreme cold will move them to food. They have to eat to stay warm.


I found once the bitter cold hits they seem not to move very well the first day of the cold and there boys get acclamated they more better as the days go on . I have also found that leading up to a full moon 4 to 5 days before the full moon each day getting closer to a full moon the movement will get slower then once the full moon hits the movement gets better in the mornings .


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> I found once the bitter cold hits they seem not to move very well the first day of the cold and there boys get acclamated they more better as the days go on .


Me too. I think they hunker down and wait conserving energy but as fat stores are used, get hungry.


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> Me too. I think they hunker down and wait conserving energy but as fat stores are used, get hungry.


Agree 100 %!! IMO IF YOUR LOOKING AT JUST A COLD FRONT FOR BETTER DEER MOVEMENT YOUR MISSING THE HOLE PICTURE .


----------



## j.d.m.

There is so much food in the woods right now, it's a crap shoot. Loads of acorns everywhere that aren't even being touched, and I checked some to see if their any good, and they are. Just seeing yearlings right now, and not many. It was a beautiful day to be out though, so no complaining here.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Didn't make it out yesterday as i planned. Cold i started hatching earlier in the week kept me home. Don't think my heart and soul would have been in it anyway...probably would have dosed off...and if i had stayed awake...the coughing, sneezing and sucking snot most likely wouldn't have been very conducive either.



palmatedbuck04 said:


> My buddy just sent this to me said he found it on his property boundry as he was heading out to his stand,Tioga county


That's a shame...



Perry24 said:


> Congrats! I like to take pics of all my deer for the memories.


me too, no matter what the game. Have taken a few pics over the years of game and other occurrences while out as well...make for some cool memories in the photo album.


----------



## nicko

Research shows deer will get up and move every 4-5 hours and that they will feed every 4-5 hours. Temps above 45 degrees will squelch deer movement. Colder temps are known to get them to move more as their bodies will not overheat in their winter coats the way they will overheat from too much movement in warmer temps.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Research shows deer will get up and move every 4-5 hours and that they will feed every 4-5 hours. Temps above 45 degrees will squelch deer movement. Colder temps are known to get them to move more as their bodies will not overheat in their winter coats the way they will overheat from too much movement in warmer temps.


Nick , Im not going to set here and argue with you those days are over !! I can tell you this there is way more to deer movement and how well they move than just temps . The number one thing that gives you great deer movement is barometric pressure . Wind direction, wind speed , moon phase , time of year , pressure , all come into play


----------



## jacobh

Wow I can't believe everything turns to a argument here LoL. Deer move when they move its that simple don't make it any more complicated


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Wow I can't believe everything turns to a argument here LoL. Deer move when they move its that simple don't make it any more complicated


not true !! fyi , there are reasons why days they move better than others . I not getting in a pissing match , but the problem with this thread . No ill keep my mouth shut . Have a good night .


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Wow I can't believe everything turns to a argument here LoL. Deer move when they move its that simple don't make it any more complicated



Deer move when they move , so what makes a deer move ? Everything turns into and argument because everyone on here is and expert . Also so many guys on here don't like the truth and they get there feeling hurt .


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Deer move when they move , so what makes a deer move ? Everything turns into and argument because everyone on here is and expert . Also so many guys on here don't like the truth and they get there feeling hurt . Fyi ,its was not and argument it was a disscussion .


----------



## rmm60985

The arguing on here does get old but pope is right, there are certain reasons why a deer moves.


----------



## pope125

rmm60985 said:


> The arguing on here does get old but pope is right, there are certain reasons why a deer moves.


I was not argueing, I put out a bunch of reasons why deer move better on days than others. If thats and arguement, Im sorry !!!!


----------



## pope125

rmm60985 said:


> The arguing on here does get old but pope is right, there are certain reasons why a deer moves.



Thank you !!! In most guys eyes on here what ever I say I;m the one thats always wrong .


----------



## 138104

Deer move when they need to for the same reason I move - food, water, sleep, and to get some. 

Unfortunately, I have to go to work too.


----------



## rmm60985

pope125 said:


> I was not argueing, I put out a bunch of reasons why deer move better on days than others. If thats and arguement, Im sorry !!!!


I wasn't singling you out for arguing. Just some of the snide comments people make get old. Anyone who has been hunting for any amount of time knows barometric pressure absolutely effects deer movement. Ive noticed anything over 30.3 is very good


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deer move when they move , so what makes a deer move ? Everything turns into and argument because everyone on here is and expert . Also so many guys on here don't like the truth and they get there feeling hurt . Fyi ,its was not and argument it was a disscussion .
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It was a discussion. And a good one. It was cool yesterday and there wasn't any movement at all where I was. That said, it's a lot more fun to hunt when it's a little cool and you aren't sweating your ass off after climbing.
Click to expand...


----------



## fmf979

I agree too Pope wasnt arguing. Everyones viewpoint and accumulated experience in the woods is appreciated as long as its about whats happening in the woods and predicting what will happen in the near future...Thats why I check in. Its the stuff other than that that really ruin this thread. Snarky comments and whining about what everyone could do better blah blah. I like hunting and when I cant hunt I look here. I believe facebook and the other social media is for the random BS. This is very specific. Hunting Deer! What is happening and what we think (hope) will happen in the very near future right?


----------



## Applebag

I think deer movement is based on how much bait is put out.

::Runs and hides::

 just kiddin' guys, don't start spanking each other haha


----------



## pope125

rmm60985 said:


> I wasn't singling you out for arguing. Just some of the snide comments people make get old. Anyone who has been hunting for any amount of time knows barometric pressure absolutely effects deer movement. Ive noticed anything over 30.3 is very good


100% , BUT GUYS ON HERE DONT SEEM TO UNDERSTAND WHY DEER MOVE . They think it gets cold and everything turns into a great hunt . Should see when it gets to 30.6 . What the hell do aI now . I learned something today , DEER MOVE CAUSE THEY MOVE , AND CAUSE ITS COLD. Must of been living under a rock.


----------



## PaBone

Looks like that velvet buck taken on Saturday in my area may have been named Caitlyn. Shim only had one testicle, had nipples and a pee hole.


----------



## onebigdude

Sat out yesterday from 6:30 am to 6:45 pm. Bumped 2 out of from under my stand on the walk in, in the morning, but it was too dark to see what they were. Around 5 in the afternoon, I had a little fork horn wander through. An hour later, 4 doe came in and hung out right underneath me for an hour. Hunting 1A


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick , Im not going to set here and argue with you those days are over !! I can tell you this there is way more to deer movement and how well they move than just temps . The number one thing that gives you great deer movement is barometric pressure . Wind direction, wind speed , moon phase , time of year , pressure , all come into play



Sigh.....who said I was arguing? I simply posted information I believe in. If somebody else has deer behaviors they believe in based on their observed experiences, great. I wasn't refuting anything or trying to start an argument. Just sharing info.

It shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## woodsman78

Does anyone Know what the white oak acorn is like in central PA Snyder, Union ,and Northumberland counties


----------



## pope125

I'm not saying anymore cause someone will turn me in to the ADMIN, FOR NOT AGREEING WITH ANYONE OR ARGUING .


----------



## Mathias

3 day work weekend. I know where I'll be at sun up :smile:


----------



## Mathias

of course more petty BS on this thread….it never ends.


----------



## naturalsteel

This one came by my stand at 10:22 AM and a 7 pt and a spike came through 10 mins before that. Why ? I don't know , I just Know i had to work til 2:30 and wasn't in the stand til 3:30.


----------



## 3dn4jc

naturalsteel said:


> This one came by my stand at 10:22 AM and a 7 pt and a spike came through 10 mins before that. Why ? I don't know , I just Know i had to work til 2:30 and wasn't in the stand til 3:30.
> View attachment 3030330
> View attachment 3030338
> View attachment 3030386
> View attachment 3030330
> View attachment 3030338
> View attachment 3030386
> View attachment 3030330
> View attachment 3030338
> View attachment 3030386


To bad your were not there bro, your team 41 sure could have used those points, that is a big deer..


----------



## nicko

That deer has a big body. He has a gut too.


----------



## naturalsteel

Thanks 3dn4jc ! Try again Mon. afternoon then off on Thur. and Fri. and with cooler temps coming , just maybe ! Lol


----------



## rmm60985

nicko said:


> That deer has a big body. He has a gut too.


How bout it.. Definition of a hog


----------



## naturalsteel

nicko said:


> That deer has a big body. He has a gut too.


I've been after 3 good ones and he is a dandy! Not the big one but a trophy I'd be happy with none the less! Good luck Nicko and the rest of the Pa. forum!


----------



## Mathias

He is a toad! Hope he passes by…close.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Some great points about barometric pressure! Good stuff for sure...keep it coming. I'd rather read that than "deer move because they move"....

Awesome buck posted above...good luck with him!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

pope125 said:


> I have a ton of notes and have to say the #1 reason for good to better deer movement is not temps , and I can say most people don't even look at barometric pressure . The #1 reason for good to better deer movement is the barometric pressure . Rise in the barometric pressure from average to 30.0 to 30.5 you see your best deer movement anything higher movement will be thru the roof . Another thing overlooked is wind direction , you gets 3 or 4 days with N winds get a switch to a S you can bet on great deer movement . Wind speed has a lot to do with it, I find deer move there best 8 to 15 MPH. I also see days with very little wind the deer are more spooky. Also you have warm weather then you get a cold snap where the temps change pretty drasticlly you can almost bet the first day of that cold snap the deer are not going to move that great by day 2 or 3 it will be at its best . The moon also has its affect on deer movement . Yes cold temps are good but its not the number one reason for better deer movement .


Some very useful info ^^Do you happen to use barometer app? Solar lunar hunting app?


----------



## rmm60985

avidarcher88pa said:


> Some very useful info ^^Do you happen to use barometer app? Solar lunar hunting app?


Scoutlook is the app I use for barometer and wind direction. Also think it's more accurate in regards to rain percentages


----------



## avidarcher88pa

rmm60985 said:


> Scoutlook is the app I use for barometer and wind direction. Also think it's more accurate in regards to rain percentages


Good to know, I have tried a few... So many to pick from!?


----------



## Billy H

Farmer harvested the beans on the one farm I hunt. Was planing to hunt near that field tomorrow afternoon. Drove over just after dark with the spotlight and the field was a ghost town. Its still a great funnel between to large sections of hardwoods. Still going to hit it tomorrow. Checked some areas with the light around the area and had a very nice ten 20 yards off the road right next to a bright yellow poster. Did not see all that many deer out. Will be on oak flat in the morning.


----------



## jacobh

Exactly everyone here now needs to be experts! Deer move when barometric pressure is between this and that. Just go hunt!!! U guys Im sorry read too much into all of this. The moon phases and temp and barometric pressure. So on hot days with full moons I guess deer just don't move??? Comeon u guys are making this way too hard. Just hunt and quit argueing about everything. How many here are biologists?



QUOTE=Mathias;1079719666]of course more petty BS on this thread….it never ends.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 138104

I hope it is ok to post this here. My son wants to come sit on stand with me. What is a good 2-man stand for under $300? I need it be be at least 18' to the rail.


----------



## BowhunterT100

That's a nice buck.


----------



## rmm60985

jacobh said:


> Exactly everyone here now needs to be experts! Deer move when barometric pressure is between this and that. Just go hunt!!! U guys Im sorry read too much into all of this. The moon phases and temp and barometric pressure. So on hot days with full moons I guess deer just don't move??? Comeon u guys are making this way too hard. Just hunt and quit argueing about everything. How many here are biologists?


You don't exactly need to be a biologist to understand deer movement. A lot of times on hot days with full moons deer don't move until dark. 

As far as barometric pressure goes, there's a reason mark drury preaches hunting high pressure systems. Just do a little research and you'll see what I mean. Read articles about this stuff.


----------



## nicko

I have never kept a log of the weather condition info like wind speed, pressure, wind direction, etc. I'm not saying it isn't worthwhile info at all. I thought at one time it would be a good idea and interesting to see how the conditions vs. deer movement played out in the end. But I hunt property that gets a lot of human activity so it is far from being an unpressured piece of land. The movement of the deer on this land is heavily influenced by the level of human intrusion and I know that the deer use this property in cycles and are not using it on a consistent basis that can be patterned. Therefore, I hunt when my schedule allows and hope for the best. If I waited to hunt until conditions were perfect in all regards, I would hunt less than 1/2 as much as I do now.


----------



## jacobh

So if u guys have off work and barometric pressure isn't good or moon phase is wrong U guys don't hunt?


----------



## rmm60985

nicko said:


> I have never kept a log of the weather condition info like wind speed, pressure, wind direction, etc. I'm not saying it isn't worthwhile info at all. I thought at one time it would be a good idea and interesting to see how the conditions vs. deer movement played out in the end. But I hunt property that gets a lot of human activity so it is far from being an unpressured piece of land. The movement of the deer on this land is heavily influenced by the level of human intrusion and I know that the deer use this property in cycles and are not using it on a consistent basis that can be patterned. Therefore, I hunt when my schedule allows and hope for the best. If I waited to hunt until conditions were perfect in all regards, I would hunt less than 1/2 as much as I do now.


Your situation brings up a good point. When I talk about barometric pressure and all that stuff, that's on a piece of private ground with very little pressure. I'm talking 6000 acres of private land with 2-4 guys hunting. Human movement effects deer movement little to none in my case.


----------



## rmm60985

jacobh said:


> So if u guys have off work and barometric pressure isn't good or moon phase is wrong U guys don't hunt?


No, I didn't say that. However I will save better stands for those perfect days. I have stands I never even think about touching until after Halloween. I go into certain stands with higher expectations depending on pressure and moon phase.


----------



## jacobh

Ok bro I can understand that. I live near Nicko so Im in same boat. If we wait on right barometric pressure and all the talk on here we'd rarely hunt if we were waiting for perfect conditions. I just hate how everything in Pa is a argument. We all just need to get out and hunt. Plain and simple. Good luck


----------



## rmm60985

jacobh said:


> Ok bro I can understand that. I live near Nicko so Im in same boat. If we wait on right barometric pressure and all the talk on here we'd rarely hunt if we were waiting for perfect conditions. I just hate how everything in Pa is a argument. We all just need to get out and hunt. Plain and simple. Good luck


I understand your case. That's my fault for not stating that I was talking about private land with no pressure. I'm not one to argue and I think we held a civil debate which is a nice change of pace other than name calling and all that other BS


----------



## jacobh

Yes sir I agree 100% best of luck to u be safe


----------



## rmm60985

jacobh said:


> Yes sir I agree 100% best of luck to u be safe


Same to you, congrats to your son as well!


----------



## jacobh

Thank u


----------



## PaBone

What if hunting was just as simple as you being in your stand and alert when the deer walks by. What if things like weather, temperature, barometric pressure, dew point, humidity, wind speed, and moon phase were all secondary in importance to time spent hunting.


----------



## nicko

I watched this property I hunt really change once it started getting an marked increase in human pressure. Up through 2009, I could hunt there and never see another person until gun season when some hunters without permission would show up. I would regularly see deer right along the main trails and see deer in the open in mid-late morning or mid day. Then an article was published in the Reading paper about the property and stating it was open to public use for walking and biking. From that point on, the influx of walkers, dogs, and mountain bikers started and the deer behavior changed. Tactics like rattling and grunt tubes that had been effective stopped working. The deer transitioned away from using the areas that I was able to access with my permission and started holing up in areas I do not have permission to access. 

Prior to this change in activity, I noticed that deer movement was better anywhere from 3-5 days before and after a full moon and I could plan hunts around these days. Now, there is little rhyme or reason to when I see deer. 

Managed properties that have little to no human pressure, I can see this analysis of weather and lunar conditions being beneficial. For highly pressured properties like this and where Jacobh hunts, you just need to put in your time and hope you are in the right place at the right time.


----------



## jesses80

agree 100% nicko.


nicko said:


> I watched this property I hunt really change once it started getting an marked increase in human pressure. Up through 2009, I could hunt there and never see another person until gun season when some hunters without permission would show up. I would regularly see deer right along the main trails and see deer in the open in mid-late morning or mid day. Then an article was published in the Reading paper about the property and stating it was open to public use for walking and biking. From that point on, the influx of walkers, dogs, and mountain bikers started and the deer behavior changed. Tactics like rattling and grunt tubes that had been effective stopped working. The deer transitioned away from using the areas that I was able to access with my permission and started holing up in areas I do not have permission to access.
> 
> Prior to this change in activity, I noticed that deer movement was better anywhere from 3-5 days before and after a full moon and I could plan hunts around these days. Now, there is little rhyme or reason to when I see deer.
> 
> Managed properties that have little to no human pressure, I can see this analysis of weather and lunar conditions being beneficial. For highly pressured properties like this and where Jacobh hunts, you just need to put in your time and hope you are in the right place at the right time.


----------



## bsimms

quadcam said:


> Nice spot! I go to Penn College.


2006 Penn College Alumni here. Live in Indiana now (the state) but still lurk the home state threads.


----------



## rmm60985

quadcam said:


> Nice spot! I go to Penn College.


Didn't even see this post. You from around here? I live in Montoursville


----------



## muppetmower00

Just got into stand and heard 3 gunshots. Im hunting right outside the city of pittsburgh.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I like to try and pay attention to weather and wind. For me, I may try and hunt 1 evening a week. So if I can choose an evening that seems better, I plan around that.


----------



## pope125

I do what I do every morning during archery season I get up at 4:15AM , first thing i do is go to the kitchen and open up the laptop to check the weather and all the other wasteful **** Im told I do wrong or not helpful. Well this morning I get the laptop half open and I start to think I herd the best statement and the best piece of useful information that will help me kill a deer today . DEER MOVE CAUSE THEY MOVE , CANT WAIT TO GET IN THE STAND .


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> of course more petty BS on this thread….it never ends.


Why ?I'll tell you why we have so many experts on this thread , you make a comment and everybody jumps all over your ass that your wrong .


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Why ?I'll tell you why we have so many experts on this thread , you make a comment and everybody jumps all over your ass that your wrong . Mathias , why do you think that is? And don't be afraid you'll hurt someones feelings . Cause if you not kissing everybodys ass or falling all over someone , you not liked on here.


----------



## jacobh

Pope so all u guys piss and moan about not being able to hunt Sundays as it's another day to be in the woods and now your telling me that when the barometric pressure isn't ideal U don't hunt? Hhhmmmm seems strange but ok. My point was get in and hunt maybe the deer don't want to move but they will be pushed by walkers other hunters etc. get off the high horse and hunt. Deer will move whether they want to or not in some instances. If people would stop complaining about not having enough days to hunt and actually hunt the days they can just maybe it'll be enough to satisfy them. But nope they'd rather come on here and complain and bash other hunters!


QUOTE=pope125;1079738594]I do what I do every morning during archery season I get up at 4:15AM , first thing i do is go to the kitchen and open up the laptop to check the weather and all the other wasteful **** Im told I do wrong or not helpful. Well this morning I get the laptop half open and I start to think I herd the best statement and the best piece of useful information that will help me kill a deer today . DEER MOVE CAUSE THEY MOVE , CANT WAIT TO GET IN THE STAND .[/QUOTE]


----------



## pa.hunter

pope125 said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why ?I'll tell you why we have so many experts on this thread , you make a comment and everybody jumps all over your ass that your wrong . Mathias , why do you think that is? And don't be afraid you'll hurt someones feelings . Cause if you not kissing everybody's ass or falling all over someone , you not liked on here.
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY ! why i don't post anymore much on here I used to love this site now i seldom get on here :wink: guys here's my take you are either a killer or not i am a killer of deer, i am good at it , adapt and learn i don't look at moon never did not to say it works i kill deer without it ? i look at where deer live find them kill them ! good luck wont be back happy hunting
Click to expand...


----------



## Billy H

Come ladies save the girlish drama for another thread and go change your tampons.

Now back to HUNTING!! bumped something on the way in this morning. Nice crisp morning. Good luck to those out.


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> Why ?I'll tell you why we have so many experts on this thread , you make a comment and everybody jumps all over your ass that your wrong .


No, people jump all over your ass because of your condescending tone, your "if you don't agree with me you're wrong and I'm right, you don't know what you're talking about" attitude, and your smart-alic comments, example: your two comments being a smart-alic towards the person who said "deer move because they move." 

I'm young, and not as successful so far in my life at hunting than a lot of people on here, but I have time to be successful. But my dad never paid attention to any of that stuff, and doesn't pay attention to any of that weather stuff, and is probably a more successful whitetail hunter than 95% of people on AT. 

Not saying that information isn't useful and can't help hunters, but it's not the only way to be a successful hunter.


----------



## Billy H

Was a Great thread last year. Hopeless this year. Have a great season guys good luck to all.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> So if u guys have off work and barometric pressure isn't good or moon phase is wrong U guys don't hunt?


I never said that.  There are a lot of days I WISH I was hunting. And in fact you can observe a lot about deer behavior on the daily commute. Why do some days it seems perfect and you don't see a deer anywhere. Other days there are deer everywhere. It's those days I'm more likely to check the weather, wind, barometer, etc. and keep track of what's going on. Maybe someday I'll have enough free time that I can leverage that data. For now, when I'm not at work or otherwise obligated to be somewhere I'm in treestand.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I watched this property I hunt really change once it started getting an marked increase in human pressure. Up through 2009, I could hunt there and never see another person until gun season when some hunters without permission would show up. I would regularly see deer right along the main trails and see deer in the open in mid-late morning or mid day. Then an article was published in the Reading paper about the property and stating it was open to public use for walking and biking. From that point on, the influx of walkers, dogs, and mountain bikers started and the deer behavior changed. Tactics like rattling and grunt tubes that had been effective stopped working. The deer transitioned away from using the areas that I was able to access with my permission and started holing up in areas I do not have permission to access.
> 
> Prior to this change in activity, I noticed that deer movement was better anywhere from 3-5 days before and after a full moon and I could plan hunts around these days. Now, there is little rhyme or reason to when I see deer.
> 
> Managed properties that have little to no human pressure, I can see this analysis of weather and lunar conditions being beneficial. For highly pressured properties like this and where Jacobh hunts, you just need to put in your time and hope you are in the right place at the right time.


Yes. Human activity certainly is a BIG consideration. The main place I hunt is a suburban woodlot. On the best days, evenings are a waste of time because there are so many people out working or playing in their yards the deer don't move until almost dark. I don't shoot at shadows or like to leave deer overnight due to the enormous numbers of foxes in the area (you never get the hind quarters on anything left overnight) that it isn't worth bothering to hunt the evening unless the weather is nasty enough to keep the neighbors inside.


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> I have a ton of notes and have to say the #1 reason for good to better deer movement is not temps , and I can say most people don't even look at barometric pressure . The #1 reason for good to better deer movement is the barometric pressure . Rise in the barometric pressure from average to 30.0 to 30.5 you see your best deer movement anything higher movement will be thru the roof . Another thing overlooked is wind direction , you gets 3 or 4 days with N winds get a switch to a S you can bet on great deer movement . Wind speed has a lot to do with it, I find deer move there best 8 to 15 MPH. I also see days with very little wind the deer are more spooky. Also you have warm weather then you get a cold snap where the temps change pretty drasticlly you can almost bet the first day of that cold snap the deer are not going to move that great by day 2 or 3 it will be at its best . The moon also has its affect on deer movement . Yes cold temps are good but its not the number one reason for better deer movement .


Good info. Thank you, pope! Do you know if there is data out there to predict barometric pressure or is only real time data available?


----------



## muppetmower00

Just had a spike come through


----------



## Mr. October

pa.hunter said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY ! why i don't post anymore much on here I used to love this site now i seldom get on here :wink: guys here's my take you are either a killer or not i am a killer of deer, i am good at it , adapt and learn i don't look at moon never did not to say it works i kill deer without it ? i look at where deer live find them kill them ! good luck wont be back happy hunting
> 
> 
> 
> Or just ignore the drama and enjoy the site.
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> I have never kept a log of the weather condition info like wind speed, pressure, wind direction, etc. I'm not saying it isn't worthwhile info at all. I thought at one time it would be a good idea and interesting to see how the conditions vs. deer movement played out in the end. But I hunt property that gets a lot of human activity so it is far from being an unpressured piece of land. The movement of the deer on this land is heavily influenced by the level of human intrusion and I know that the deer use this property in cycles and are not using it on a consistent basis that can be patterned. Therefore, I hunt when my schedule allows and hope for the best. If I waited to hunt until conditions were perfect in all regards, I would hunt less than 1/2 as much as I do now.





jacobh said:


> So if u guys have off work and barometric pressure isn't good or moon phase is wrong U guys don't hunt?





PaBone said:


> What if hunting was just as simple as you being in your stand and alert when the deer walks by. What if things like weather, temperature, barometric pressure, dew point, humidity, wind speed, and moon phase were all secondary in importance to time spent hunting.


I keep a journal and record all of the weather conditions, stand location, and sightings of each day I'm out. I've read thousands of articles in Deer and Deer Hunting, Outdoor Life, Bowhunter, North American Whitetail, etc. I believe in many different factors that get deer moving and on their feet. I don't have 500 acre private farms in the midwest to hunt. I can't hunt everyday for a month straight. I have a lot of pressure from other hunters to factor into the equation. 

When I get a chance to hunt (maybe once a week) I hunt my best stand for the wind that is happening, at that time. During the work week in October, I typically try and hunt after a cold front moves through if I can get out. Temperature and weather conditions are directly related to the air pressure changes, in fact it is the most important factor in determining what the weather is. The last buck I killed was the first day of a "cold snap". The weather was in the seventies and the high that day dropped to 55 degrees with a 10-15 west wind. It wasn't two days after the cold front.

Like Bone was hinting at I hunt when I can and the more time I get to hunt, regardless of air pressure, I see more deer. My chances of seeing a mature buck go up, so long as I'm hunting the wind correctly.


----------



## nicko

Bob, you should try to relax. The only person getting upset here is you. And the only reason this thread has taken this turn again is because somebody is not agreeing with you and you're getting yourself worked up. 

If you want to hunt based on barometric pressure and lunar phases, have at it. Nobody said you were wrong and that it doesn't work. If it works for you, great. Some of us don't have properties to hunt that have little to no pressure where this type of info can be put to use in planning a hunt.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Is anybody out HUNTING this morning? I may try to get out this afternoon.


----------



## Mathias

I'm out. It's dead. One doe far off. Last sit here I saw 30 deer.


----------



## PaBone

Matt Musto said:


> I keep a journal and record all of the weather conditions, stand location, and sightings of each day I'm out. I've read thousands of articles in Deer and Deer Hunting, Outdoor Life, Bowhunter, North American Whitetail, etc. I believe in many different factors that get deer moving and on their feet. I don't have 500 acre private farms in the midwest to hunt. I can't hunt everyday for a month straight. I have a lot of pressure from other hunters to factor into the equation.
> 
> When I get a chance to hunt (maybe once a week) I hunt my best stand for the wind that is happening, at that time. During the work week in October, I typically try and hunt after a cold front moves through if I can get out. Temperature and weather conditions are directly related to the air pressure changes, in fact it is the most important factor in determining what the weather is. The last buck I killed was the first day of a "cold snap". The weather was in the seventies and the high that day dropped to 55 degrees with a 10-15 west wind. It wasn't two days after the cold front.
> 
> Like Bone was hinting at I hunt when I can and the more time I get to hunt, regardless of air pressure, I see more deer. My chances of seeing a mature buck go up, so long as I'm hunting the wind correctly.


I am at that point in my life where my kids are grown, have lots of vacation, and my wife would rather me be hunting than bothering her. So I really only look at wind direction for which stand I hunt, but between Ohio and Pa. I am usually in my tree somewhere everyday. I don't hunt my rut stands early and mostly hunt deep woods acorns during October. I use my early season hunts to gather info on where I plan on spending the most time during the rut, and have been able to accidently kill some good early season bucks in the process.


----------



## Mathias

I saw none on my drive, which IMO is telling. It's humid and I can tell it's going to be warm today.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Bob, you should try to relax. The only person getting upset here is you. And the only reason this thread has taken this turn again is because somebody is not agreeing with you and you're getting yourself worked up.
> 
> If you want to hunt based on barometric pressure and lunar phases, have at it. Nobody said you were wrong and that it doesn't work. If it works for you, great. Some of us don't have properties to hunt that have little to no pressure where this type of info can be put to use in planning a hunt.


Nick, anyone can read hunting article related to barometric pressure and deer movement and then thump their chests and report it as their own findings. I have an Outdoor Life from 1942 that has this information in it. Hunt when you can and play the wind. Hell I killed my last buck when it was stated it couldn't be done and he was directly down wind of me. Damn deer came out where I wasn't expecting a deer to be and I shot him right when he stopped and winded me. 

I was proud as heck of that 3 year old 110" PA buck. Sure I would have got a snide "what a stud" comment about him. But hopefully the troll has gone back to his mushroom house. 

Happy Monday everyone! Looks like a great week for temperatures! Its gonna be f'ing freezing Saturday. Hope the deer are on their feet and not Lulling around. I had planned not to hunt but I will have to get out Saturday morning before I head to Hershey Park. 
Have a chance to hunt this afternoon for an hour at my new spot in Montgomery County


----------



## Matt Musto

PaBone said:


> I am at that point in my life where my kids are grown, have lots of vacation, and my wife would rather me be hunting than bothering her. So I really only look at wind direction for which stand I hunt, but between Ohio and Pa. I am usually in my tree somewhere everyday. I don't hunt my rut stands early and mostly hunt deep woods acorns during October. I use my early season hunts to gather info on where I plan on spending the most time during the rut, and have been able to accidently kill some good early season bucks in the process.


I agree with those tactics. I admire you as an archery hunter and a big buck killer, so when you have something to say I listen. I can't wait to be able to hunt daily, but my time is coming! Good Luck to you this week!


----------



## Mr. October

HNTRDAVE said:


> Is anybody out HUNTING this morning? I may try to get out this afternoon.


Sitting in the office trying to pretend I'm doing something important. I probably won't get out again until the end of the month.


----------



## Darkvador

Saw a gigantic doe with 2 fat youngsters at 7:45. I am hunting game lands this morning and I was amazed how plump they were. Just saw a jalopy with 2 crossbow hunters in it cruising up the dirt road. They Hunt up top so maybe they will bump something with antlers down my way.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Drove 350 miles across PA friday,today on I-80 about 160 miles so far and there are quite a bit more deer hit in the road than there was 3 days ago.must starting to move


----------



## Darkvador

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Drove 350 miles across PA friday,today on I-80 about 160 miles so far and there are quite a bit more deer hit in the road than there was 3 days ago.must starting to move


I drive 600 miles a week to work and I noticed a lot of deer splatter marks and disabled vehicles the last couple days. All the land on both sides of this highway is mostly posted so there really is no mystery as to why deer get hit. The two lane road from that highway to my house is mostly public land. For the last 12 years I fly on that road with no fear of hitting a deer. Thanks to the game commission, its the safest road I know.


----------



## Mr. October

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Drove 350 miles across PA friday,today on I-80 about 160 miles so far and there are quite a bit more deer hit in the road than there was 3 days ago.must starting to move


I personally think the large number of roadkills these days has more to do with the fact that they've moved the end of DST so far out. Lot's of people are commuting at peak deer movement times. It should be daylight about an hour before most of use are on the way to work. But the government has decided we should mess with the clocks. I say set them back to Standard and leave them alone.


----------



## River420Bottom

Anyone out today? Looks like we are going to be getting some rain, Tue-Sun calling for it here and night time temps in the low 30s... Duck season opens Saturday and this tagged out bow hunter is looking to bag his first drake wood duck.. Never duck hunted before but have some die hard waterfowl guys I'm friends with in Ohio got me all excited this year haha


----------



## davydtune

Lol! You ladies are entertaining :grouphug: Just hunt the way you like & wish the next guy good luck, geez..............................:cheers:


----------



## dougell

Pope does have a point as DO several other people.Most of us can't pick the days we hunt based on barometric pressure or moon phase.We simply get out when we can,which is the story of my life.In that case,you have to play the wind.However,I've also been watching the moon and barometric pressure for several years.There is no doubt in my mind that deer move more based on barometric pressure than any other single variable.If you can hunt when the pressure is at or just above 30.0,get out there.Deer will be on their feet.You still have to play the wind and you still have to be in the right place at the right time but there is no doubt that deer will be moving.I've said for a long time that there's more deer out there than most people realize.I've also said that deer sightingS by themselves are not a reliable indicator on how many deer are out there.Many factors impact how many deer you will see but baromtetric pressure and the moon's position IN THE SKY ARE BOTH HUGE.Every morning I take my daughter to the bus stop at 6:45am.After I drop her off,I usually take a 5 mile loop to finish my coffee and look for deer.There are many days,primarily during low pressure that I don't see a single deer.On the other hand,when the barometer is approaching 30.0,I may see as many as 60 deer out and about.It's worth watching if you can pick and choose when you can hunt.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> I personally think the large number of roadkills these days has more to do with the fact that they've moved the end of DST so far out. Lot's of people are commuting at peak deer movement times. It should be daylight about an hour before most of use are on the way to work. But the government has decided we should mess with the clocks. I say set them back to Standard and leave them alone.


I own an insurance agency.It's the same thing every single year.From Jan til the end of sept,I'll have very few and sporatic deer claims although it does pick up for a short period of time in the spring.It will pick up a little by the beginning of Oct.However,every year it's like a switch is flipped the third week of Oct.I'll start getting 2-5 every day and it will continue for about a month.It will still stay relatively consistant through the end of Dec.Another interesting thing,at least in this part of the state.The mast crop will have a very big bearing on the number of claims.When tehre's little mast,the deer claims will rise tremendously because deer are in the corn,apples and agriculture.There's more roads in those places and more get killed.When there's a big mast crop,the deer will stay back in the mountains and away from the roads.Two years ago we had almost no mast crop in this area and it was the most deer claims I've had in years.By the end of OCT,it was an 8-10 week wait to get a car into a body shop.I had multiple people hitting a second deer with loaner cars while their other car was getting fixed.Last year the mast crop was huge and I had way less deer claims.That may not be the case in urban areas that are more fragmented.


----------



## Applebag

Anyone have an opinion on foggy mornings? My visibility was super restricted all morning. I wonder how that effects deer movement. Are foggy mornings a waste of time?


----------



## yetihunter1

So saturday i did a morning and evening sit. Morning sit, i bumped one walking in and maybe fouled up the spot trying to find the stand (1st time hunting it this year). Took me 20 minutes to find it so maybe not too bad. Only action was a ton of squirrels and one spike that ghosted by in the thick stuff. Evening hunt was interesting as i walked up on two fawns in the pines bedded down. Got withing 20 yds and backed off looking for momma but when i came back they were gone. Got in the tree around 4 30 and by 5 30 had the neighbors yellow lab running back and forth infront of me trying to find where i went. That ended up killing my night as not a single deer showed up. Very depressing since that was the last time i can hunt till Nov. 8th. I get married on friday, leave for my honeymoon on sunday for a week and then visiting my sister and meeting my newborn neice on halloween down in MD (she is being induced while im on my honeymoon). Don't shoot all the deer while im gone guys!


----------



## jesses80

congrats on getting married I see she is testing your love for her right away you a better man than I .


yetihunter1 said:


> So saturday i did a morning and evening sit. Morning sit, i bumped one walking in and maybe fouled up the spot trying to find the stand (1st time hunting it this year). Took me 20 minutes to find it so maybe not too bad. Only action was a ton of squirrels and one spike that ghosted by in the thick stuff. Evening hunt was interesting as i walked up on two fawns in the pines bedded down. Got withing 20 yds and backed off looking for momma but when i came back they were gone. Got in the tree around 4 30 and by 5 30 had the neighbors yellow lab running back and forth infront of me trying to find where i went. That ended up killing my night as not a single deer showed up. Very depressing since that was the last time i can hunt till Nov. 8th. I get married on friday, leave for my honeymoon on sunday for a week and then visiting my sister and meeting my newborn neice on halloween down in MD (she is being induced while im on my honeymoon). Don't shoot all the deer while im gone guys!


----------



## yetihunter1

jesses80 said:


> congrats on getting married I see she is testing your love for her right away you a better man than I .


Haha, well she initially wanted that first week of november....this was the best i could do.


----------



## jesses80

ya I would say you made a good choice and congrats I wish you's the best.


yetihunter1 said:


> Haha, well she initially wanted that first week of november....this was the best i could do.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> Haha, well she initially wanted that first week of november....this was the best i could do.


You're a better man than me.I take one for the team all year long but I'm not doing a wedding during archery season.I coached my son's football team this year and they had their first payoff game this past Saturday.I'd be lying if I said I was disappointed that they lost lol.Now we can just hunt.


----------



## Hammer 1

King said:


> Well boys, I finally have my #1 hit-lister on camera. He's shown himself on camera 4 or 5 times since August. Mainframe 8 with dual kickers on his G2's. Great mass throughout and a bladed right G3.
> 
> View attachment 3018122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018130


Wow is that a Lancaster County deer?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad to see we hold high the PA tradition of bickering amongst ourselves - actually pretty good read for someone who zoned out for a day or two - hope Billy comes back, he usually has good insight to offer...

As for being able to consider all of the conditions - kudos to you if you are in a position to coordinate your hunts based on conditions. I know that I am very lucky and most of my local hunts are dictated by the conditions. I agree with Doug and Pope, that barometric information can be very helpful. I have discussed this several times and done some mild research to support my theory which is based on 22 years of bow hunting, the last 7 which have been carefully chronicled in my notes...From my perspective it isn't as much about the actual number as that can fluctuate from location to location, as much as it is about the pressure is doing. In my experience I have seen almost 5x the amount of deer movement when the barometric pressure is falling as compared to holding steady and 3x as compared when the pressure is rising. The falling pressure is usually indicative of an approaching front of some kind. I will quickly concede that that the approaching front often also brings with it a change in wind direction and speed. In fact, in taking a closer look at my notes I was able to realize that only 87% of the occasions when the barometer fell more than .5 (keeping in mind typical ranges are 29-31) over the course of a 12- hour span the prevailing wind direction and speed also changed. There is no doubt in my mind that all of these factors combined with my personal observation locations (stand sites) contributed to the data that was collected with regard to deer movement. 

I can tell you this much, most think I am filling ny gasoline cans for my generators when we hear of the infamous NorEasters that impact our areas here in 5C and 5D, when in actuality I am usually in a stand somewhere.....I have found that deer almost 3x more likely to be on their feet just before and during the initial stages of a front as compared to the tail end or just after a front. 

Just my .02...

Joe


----------



## pope125

rmm60985 said:


> No, I didn't say that. However I will save better stands for those perfect days. I have stands I never even think about touching until after Halloween. I go into certain stands with higher expectations depending on pressure and moon phase.


Thats a little over his head , he won't understand


----------



## pope125

This tread ranks right up there with the OB THREAD .


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Nick, anyone can read hunting article related to barometric pressure and deer movement and then thump their chests and report it as their own findings. I have an Outdoor Life from 1942 that has this information in it. Hunt when you can and play the wind. Hell I killed my last buck when it was stated it couldn't be done and he was directly down wind of me. Damn deer came out where I wasn't expecting a deer to be and I shot him right when he stopped and winded me.
> 
> I was proud as heck of that 3 year old 110" PA buck. Sure I would have got a snide "what a stud" comment about him. But hopefully the troll has gone back to his mushroom house.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone! Looks like a great week for temperatures! Its gonna be f'ing freezing Saturday. Hope the deer are on their feet and not Lulling around. I had planned not to hunt but I will have to get out Saturday morning before I head to Hershey Park.
> Have a chance to hunt this afternoon for an hour at my new spot in Montgomery County


Your a tuff guy how can you be freezing at temps in the 30's ? i DONT HAVE TO THUMP MY CHEST , WHAT I HAVE ACCOMPLISED IS IN MY TROPHY ROOM . Great job ON YOUR 110 !! Guessing reading all this articles help me put a lot of P&Y ON THE GROUND. lITTLE DIFFERANT TRYING TO KILL 110" AND TRYING TO KILLL MATURE DEER AND DEER OVER !40'. I think you called me Dumb at one point , well this dummy nows how to put big deer on the ground . FYI , You don't learn that by reading books , its from spending 300+ hours in a tree for the last 12 years .


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> Your a tuff guy how can you be freezing at temps in the 30's ? i DONT HAVE TO THUMP MY CHEST , WHAT I HAVE ACCOMPLISED IS IN MY TROPHY ROOM . Great job ON YOUR 110 !! Guessing reading all this articles help me put a lot of P&Y ON THE GROUND. lITTLE DIFFERANT TRYING TO KILL 110" AND TRYING TO KILLL MATURE DEER AND DEER OVER !40'


Sir, you're ruining this for people who want to look on here and see how everyone is doing and possibly get/give helpful advice. Go measure your "antler" somewhere else please.


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Your a tuff guy how can you be freezing at temps in the 30's ? i DONT HAVE TO THUMP MY CHEST , WHAT I HAVE ACCOMPLISED IS IN MY TROPHY ROOM . Great job ON YOUR 110 !! Guessing reading all this articles help me put a lot of P&Y ON THE GROUND. lITTLE DIFFERANT TRYING TO KILL 110" AND TRYING TO KILLL MATURE DEER AND DEER OVER !40'. I think you called me Dumb at one point , well this dummy nows how to put big deer on the ground . FYI , You don't learn that by reading books , its from spending 300+ hours in a tree for the last 12 years . Maybe you won't like my post and you can turn me into the ADMIN LIKE YOU DID LAST TIME . ]


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Sorry that bothered you? I guess I should just let that post insinuating something illegal was done stand unchallenged....but I didn't.


No reason to apologize to me. I just expected something different from you. I don't see how he was insinuating anything, it seems to me he asked the question how do you guys kill 4 doe . In fact, I thought your answer was perfect right up until the point where you told him to try reading the digest...., but it doesn't matter to most what I think. Again, not a big deal and no need to apologize to me and I can't believe anyone else would have read it that he was making a snide remark...maybe I am in the minority on this issue.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Well I wasn't gonna go out this PM since it's currently 74F but we have a front with rain coming in at around 8:30 tonight so just maybe they will be up and moving plus I have a stand that the wind is perfect for and it's a short walk to get to it :wink:


Good luck, keep us posted.

Joe


----------



## davydtune

Well I wasn't gonna go out this PM since it's currently 74F but we have a front with rain coming in at around 8:30 tonight so just maybe they will be up and moving plus I have a stand that the wind is perfect for and it's a short walk to get to it :wink:


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck, keep us posted.
> 
> Joe


No doubt :wink:


----------



## bowtechlx

It was dead this morning. Wind was right but nothing was moving.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Your a tuff guy how can you be freezing at temps in the 30's ? i DONT HAVE TO THUMP MY CHEST , WHAT I HAVE ACCOMPLISED IS IN MY TROPHY ROOM . Great job ON YOUR 110 !! Guessing reading all this articles help me put a lot of P&Y ON THE GROUND. lITTLE DIFFERANT TRYING TO KILL 110" AND TRYING TO KILLL MATURE DEER AND DEER OVER !40'. I think you called me Dumb at one point , well this dummy nows how to put big deer on the ground . FYI , You don't learn that by reading books , its from spending 300+ hours in a tree for the last 12 years .


Ha ha I thought you were leaving this thread? I know you have challenged me to a fight twice, which is pretty dumb. Of course you sent me a PM:tongue: Do you have anymore bragging to do before you exit? Take care Pope I hope you can deal with you issues.:teeth:


----------



## K_pap21

Saw a few doe late this morning... heading back out in a little while hoping for a good night! Gotta cool down...


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a tuff guy how can you be freezing at temps in the 30's ? i DONT HAVE TO THUMP MY CHEST , WHAT I HAVE ACCOMPLISED IS IN MY TROPHY ROOM . Great job ON YOUR 110 !! Guessing reading all this articles help me put a lot of P&Y ON THE GROUND. lITTLE DIFFERANT TRYING TO KILL 110" AND TRYING TO KILLL MATURE DEER AND DEER OVER !40'. I think you called me Dumb at one point , well this dummy nows how to put big deer on the ground . FYI , You don't learn that by reading books , its from spending 300+ hours in a tree for the last 12 years . Maybe you won't like my post and you can turn me into the ADMIN LIKE YOU DID LAST TIME . ]
> 
> 
> 
> Could you post up one of your P&Y bucks for us to see? Make it a PA buck please:lol3:
Click to expand...


----------



## TauntoHawk

pope125 said:


> Your a tuff guy how can you be freezing at temps in the 30's ? i DONT HAVE TO THUMP MY CHEST , WHAT I HAVE ACCOMPLISED IS IN MY TROPHY ROOM . Great job ON YOUR 110 !! Guessing reading all this articles help me put a lot of P&Y ON THE GROUND. lITTLE DIFFERANT TRYING TO KILL 110" AND TRYING TO KILLL MATURE DEER AND DEER OVER !40'. I think you called me Dumb at one point , well this dummy nows how to put big deer on the ground . FYI , You don't learn that by reading books , its from spending 300+ hours in a tree for the last 12 years .


Sometimes I come here and read stuff like this and I miss Sproulman... anyone else remember that old grouch

it's just hunting


----------



## davydtune

TauntoHawk said:


> Sometimes I come here and read stuff like this and I miss Sproulman... anyone else remember that old grouch
> 
> it's just hunting


I was starting to wonder if pope is sproulman, lol!


----------



## Matt Musto

TauntoHawk said:


> Sometimes I come here and read stuff like this and I miss Sproulman... anyone else remember that old grouch
> 
> it's just hunting


Yeah he was classic. Pope is a little more angry and a much better hunter. Sproulman was much more articulate and definitely smarter.


----------



## Mathias

First sit in new stand. It's warm, its windy, but its better than working


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Sometimes I come here and read stuff like this and I miss Sproulman... anyone else remember that old grouch
> 
> it's just hunting


Ha ha!! I haven't seen him here in a long time. He was adamantly against Sunday hunting. He said the wives didn't want it and the businesses didn't want it because the men would be in the woods instead of with their wives on Sunday afternoons shopping and spending money.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> First sit in new stand. It's warm, its windy, but its better than working


I agree.....says the poor sap stuck in a cubicle.....


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> First sit in new stand. It's warm, its windy, but its better than working


Nice looking spot Matt. Good luck.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Yeah he was classic. Pope is a little more angry and a much better hunter. Sproulman was much more articulate and definitely smarter.


Articulate?lol.I'm almost 100% convinced that sproulman was actually a WCO that was just playing games on message boards.In fact,I'm almost positive.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> First sit in new stand. It's warm, its windy, but its better than working


Whoa! Wait a minute here. This thread is for ARGUING over hunting, not the actual hunting itself. Take that crap somewhere else mister.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Matt Musto

vonfoust said:


> Whoa! Wait a minute here. This thread is for ARGUING over hunting, not the actual hunting itself. Take that crap somewhere else mister.:set1_rolf2:


I'll have to disagree with that. WOULD YOU WANT TO SAY THAT TO MY FACE?


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Ha ha!! I haven't seen him here in a long time. He was adamantly against Sunday hunting. He said the wives didn't want it and the businesses didn't want it because the men would be in the woods instead of with their wives on Sunday afternoons shopping and spending money.


The guy never saw a deer but those mountain lions were everywhere.he claimed that the reason no tracks were ver seen in the winter was because they migrated through Pa on their way down south.


----------



## rmm60985

dougell said:


> The guy never saw a deer but those mountain lions were everywhere.he claimed that the reason no tracks were ver seen in the winter was because they migrated through Pa on their way down south.


Could be because PA mountain lions are part squirrel too. They rarely ever touch the ground. Jump from tree to tree and grab game. That's how they evade trail cams too.


----------



## captaincammo

Wow first time on this thread this year . Clicked to last 5 pages to see what's happening and its sounds like that show the view. Can't wait to read and see some deer action. Almost embarrassed if hunters from other states read our PA thread . Guess I'll check back in a week. Good luck hunting!


----------



## nicko

This PA thread on this date last year was up to 34 pages and 826 posts. This year at the same time.........105 pages and 2622 posts. And a lot of it is bickering nonsense.

Let's get this PA thread back to what it is about.......*HUNTING*. Sharing field reports, sharing observations, not getting upset if somebody says something that you don't agree with. If somebody shoots a smaller but legal buck, congratulate them. If somebody needs some advice, offer something if you have something to share that you think might help. I enjoy hunting, being in the woods, and celebrating the success of others too much to let drivel and bickering ruin my desire to share my experiences here. If somebody feels they can't reciprocate, then please don't post in the thread. 

Today is a new day for this thread to get back on track. We don't have to agree with each other all the time but we don't need to have this thread denegrate into a pissing match. Anybody who deviates from this new course will have their bow and release taken away and will be required to hunt the rest of the season with a Bear Whitetail compound bow, finger tab, and Satellite broadheads as penance. 

Back to your regularly scheduled program gentlemen......and I use the term gentlemen loosely.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I


nicko said:


> This PA thread on this date last year was up to 34 pages and 826 posts. This year at the same time.........105 pages and 2622 posts. And a lot of it is bickering nonsense.
> 
> Let's get this PA thread back to what it is about.......*HUNTING*. Sharing field reports, sharing observations, not getting upset if somebody says something that you don't agree with. If somebody shoots a smaller but legal buck, congratulate them. If somebody needs some advice, offer something if you have something to share that you think might help. I enjoy hunting, being in the woods, and celebrating the success of others too much to let drivel and bickering ruin my desire to share my experiences here. If somebody feels they can't reciprocate, then please don't post in the thread.
> 
> Today is a new day for this thread to get back on track. We don't have to agree with each other all the time but we don't need to have this thread denegrate into a pissing match. Anybody who deviates from this new course will have their bow and release taken away and required to hunt the rest of the season with a Bear Whitetail compound bow and finger tab as penance.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled program gentlemen......and I use the term gentlemen loosely.


Get bent Nick! This more fun


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> First sit in new stand. It's warm, its windy, but its better than working


Another awesome looking spot...

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Hoping to head up to camp next friday,not gonna hunt but will probably sit in a tree.my cousin that hunts with me is 71 and i color blind cant see red,so he needs a tracker and dragger thats just as much fun for me


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I
> 
> Get bent Nick! This more fun


Ha ha!! In a twisted way it is Darrin but I'd like to see other PA guys who don't post much to feel comfortable sharing here too. With the soap opera we have going on now, it's driving guys away.


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Hoping to head up to camp next friday,not gonna hunt but will probably sit in a tree.my cousin that hunts with me is 71 and i color blind cant see red,so he needs a tracker and dragger thats just as much fun for me


Hope he sticks one. Out of curiosity, since your cousin is color blind, what color does he see when he sees blood?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Ha ha!! In a twisted way it is Darrin but I'd like to see other PA guys who don't post much to feel comfortable sharing here too. With the soap opera we have going on now, it's driving guys away.


Im with ya Nick,im thinking UFC 194 headliners will be Musto vs Pope LOL


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Hope he sticks one. Out of curiosity, since your cousin is color blind, what color does he see when he sees blood?


Grey,it has to be something big for him to see red like a full size pick up.he cant see red apples on a tree,he cant see blood at all.he brings his arrow back to camp for me to look at then i go out and track for him.he is retired and would love to be at camp but without me there if he sticks one and it doesnt drop in sight he is kinda screwed


----------



## rmm60985

nicko said:


> Hope he sticks one. Out of curiosity, since your cousin is color blind, what color does he see when he sees blood?


I have a mild case of color blindness as well. Its really a pain tracking deer. Especially if they arent spewing blood. Blood to me looks like brown spots on leaves. I always get mixed up between dead spots on leaves and blood.


----------



## jdmaxwell

I shot a doe this morning in 2E..
QAD Exodus..


----------



## jacobh

Congrats JD on the doe. Always nice getting one under the belt!!


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> Sir, you're ruining this for people who want to look on here and see how everyone is doing and possibly get/give helpful advice. Go measure your "antler" somewhere else please.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ummm, that's pretty much what happens on this thread a I lot of advice from experts that have not accompliced one thing , but there giving advice . Boy that's a good one


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Ha ha I thought you were leaving this thread? I know you have challenged me to a fight twice, which is pretty dumb. Of course you sent me a PM:tongue: Do you have anymore bragging to do before you exit? Take care Pope I hope you can deal with you issues.:teeth:


O boy your a D1 wrestler that was going to suplex someone and was going to kill them and did not want to go to prison . Boy you got me scared !!! FYI you really want me to make you look like a fool and a lier and post the IM ? I said you want to say it in person , if you take that as a fight so be it . Dude , I don't need to brag you don't see me posting my doe kills like you .


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you post up one of your P&Y bucks for us to see? Make it a PA buck please:lol3:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of the 26 I killed you want me to post ? Funny how many have you killed ? And you giving me advice , lol,
Click to expand...


----------



## nicko

jdmaxwell said:


> I shot a doe this morning in 2E..
> QAD Exodus..


Good job JD!!! Congrats!


----------



## nicko

Bob, you don't want to have to hunt rest of the season with a Bear Whitetail and finger tab do you??  Please take any rubs you guys have with each other offline and stick to PMs to threaten each other.


----------



## naturalsteel

Off Thursday and Friday and with colder weather coming in. I hope to get a crack at the big 9 Pt ! Not much for moon phases and etc I just figure I can't kill them sitting on the couch. I love this sport so I go when I can. Good Luck All !


----------



## 138104

Finally will be out Sat afternoon. Not sure if the muzzleloader or bow will be in the stand. Can't wait!

Hopefully, the barometric pressure will be over 30, the winds will be right, it will be cold, and the deer move when they move.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Perry24 said:


> Finally will be out Sat afternoon. Not sure if the muzzleloader or bow will be in the stand. Can't wait!
> 
> Hopefully, the barometric pressure will be over 30, the winds will be right, it will be cold, and the deer move when they move.


Lol, lol. Still so thick where I hunt gonna be a bow.


----------



## Mathias

I'm heading upstate end of the week for a week. Don't tell me it's early smoke pole week coming :sad:


----------



## jacobh

Yep and when it ends its small game season


----------



## jcsports96

Perry24 said:


> Finally will be out Sat afternoon. Not sure if the muzzleloader or bow will be in the stand. Can't wait!
> 
> Hopefully, the barometric pressure will be over 30, the winds will be right, it will be cold, and the deer move when they move.


What do you use to measure barometric pressure? I've never heard of deer moving more with this and wanted to see if I notice a trend.


----------



## 138104

jcsports96 said:


> What do you use to measure barometric pressure? I've never heard of deer moving more with this and wanted to see if I notice a trend.


I can get it off of Scout look app. Most weather sites should have this info too.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Honestly I checked forecast probably 5 times today and will again tomorrow. That being said I only have Friday evening or Saturday morning so that's gonna be when I go. Be nice to finish filling freezer then stay out of woods for a couple weeks


----------



## nicko

Be sure to have your orange when moving boys. Hat and vest. Nothing like feeling like you stick out like a turd in a punch bowl.


----------



## Hammer 1

Had a small 6 bumping a doe tonight. He was grunting as he was pushing her. I have never seen this happen this early!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Sprouls was some serious entertainment

I spent Friday and Saturday hunting at my uncles place in 3C. was really excited had some nice deer on camera and even had a big 20in wide 8pt in daylight 2 of the last 3 days before I got there. Got pretty blanked saw a few does each sit and took one of those home which was a fun spot and stalk in the rain. but didn't see any of the bucks I had on cam. I have a hard time pinning those big woods deer down.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jdmaxwell said:


> I shot a doe this morning in 2E..
> QAD Exodus..


Love those heads continue to be impressed by them every deer.


----------



## Mr. October

rmm60985 said:


> Could be because PA mountain lions are part squirrel too. They rarely ever touch the ground. Jump from tree to tree and grab game. That's how they evade trail cams too.


Kinda like Sasquatch. I wonder if they see each other and wave?


----------



## 12-Ringer

jcsports96 said:


> What do you use to measure barometric pressure? I've never heard of deer moving more with this and wanted to see if I notice a trend.


Intellicast....most accurate that I have found...provides hour by hour projections....connected directly to wunderground for historical data as well...

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

This is what I imagine all day.


----------



## PaBone

I passed on a nice doe at last light and I am almost embarrassed to say I started thinking about all the work after the shot. I decided to hit the recliner and watch the Steeler's on MNF instead.


----------



## nicko

PaBone said:


> I passed on a nice doe at last light and I am almost embarrassed to say I started thinking about all the work after the shot. I decided to hit the recliner and watch the Steeler's on MNF instead.


GASP!!! You're getting soft PaBone.


----------



## Mathias

PaBone said:


> I passed on a nice doe at last light and I am almost embarrassed to say I started thinking about all the work after the shot. I decided to hit the recliner and watch the Steeler's on MNF instead.


I'd have taken the doe over Vick! :wink:


----------



## PaBone

After watching some of this first quarter, I think I would rather be skinning a doe.


----------



## nicko

PaBone said:


> After watching some of this first quarter, I think I would rather be skinning a doe.


You've made your decision and must live with the repercussions.


----------



## skinner2

PaBone said:


> I passed on a nice doe at last light and I am almost embarrassed to say I started thinking about all the work after the shot. I decided to hit the recliner and watch the Steeler's on MNF instead.


What we're you thinking?


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> Applebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, you're ruining this for people who want to look on here and see how everyone is doing and possibly get/give helpful advice. Go measure your "antler" somewhere else please.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ummm, that's pretty much what happens on this thread a I lot of advice from experts that have not accompliced one thing , but there giving advice . Boy that's a good one
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like you really know your stuff Pope. I bet there are a lot of people on here, myself included, that could learn a lot from you if you just chilled out with the arguing and watched the tone of your posts.
> 
> I get what you're saying though. It can be tough to feel so strongly about something and have people contend your opinions.
> 
> But I hope you're still receptive to any questions I may have. Because I'm still a noob at this stuff!
Click to expand...


----------



## muppetmower00

Ill be out in the morning again tomorrow, hope something big comes by. Good luck to anyone going out.


----------



## jesses80

good luck muppetmower.


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like you really know your stuff Pope. I bet there are a lot of people on here, myself included, that could learn a lot from you if you just chilled out with the arguing and watched the tone of your posts.
> 
> I get what you're saying though. It can be tough to feel so strongly about something and have people contend your opinions.
> 
> But I hope you're still receptive to any questions I may have. Because I'm still a noob at this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Applebag, Very few people on here see things like you . The big problem on this thread is ,and you see it I say something and I get the backlash of bull****. Yes I'll be the first to say , I am a trophy hunter, you'll see guys will come back and say I'm a bragger and I will be looked down upon for being so. I have killed 4 doe this year did not even post I killed any , not even pictures . If you meet me in person I'm not even close to how I am on here . I'm the bad person on here, get me off this site I am a totally different . I had a few friends came to me months ago and ask me to help them pick some spots on a new property they got . A week later I spent two days helping them hand stands . My neighbor texted me last night he was not seeing deer , told him I had and oak tree on my property he could hunt cause last time I pulled the camera there were does in there 10 days straight . Yesterday went to a local archery shop new guy walks in talking to the guy behind the counter that he was new to archery and needed help sighting in his bow . I took the kid and I spent 1.5 hours of my time helping him. I say this yes Ive killed deer and I have learned a lot thru the years but I'm still learning . Hey be the first to admit I'm no expert . Yes I was very passionate about deer hunting, to most guys on here thats a bad thing cause at on time 24/7 365 days a year thats all I thought about . This thread you will get very little info about deer hunting you won't learn anything from this thread, get out there and learn and find your own niche. You ever need help with anyything , or want help just PM ME AND I WILL BE GLAD TO HELP .
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt Musto

Went to my new spot and last night and at 6:25 pm had a doe blast by me followed by a father and two young kids. His boy, maybe 6, shot it with a "great shot". They then tracked it onto the property I have permission on and then the father shot it at point blank range. This was approximately 40 yards from my stand. I thought the crossbow shot was a stick breaking and commotion was a buck chasing the doe out of the cover. So I focused my attention in the thick cover and saw movement. Well the father was supposedly hunting on his friends property. However, I was just told by the owner of the property I was on that no one hunts there and the owner is a disgruntled old man and against hunting. He was also swinging his loaded crossbow around and using it to point in the directions he was describing his tracking job. I helped him track for about a hundred yards but had to go. We lost blood and I believe he pushed that deer out of the county. 

Would you have reported the trespassing to anyone or just let it slide in this situation?


----------



## Darkvador

Matt Musto said:


> Went to my new spot and last night and at 6:25 pm had a doe blast by me followed by a father and two young kids. His boy, maybe 6, shot it with a "great shot". They then tracked it onto the property I have permission on and then the father shot it at point blank range. This was approximately 40 yards from my stand. I thought the crossbow shot was a stick breaking and commotion was a buck chasing the doe out of the cover. So I focused my attention in the thick cover and saw movement. Well the father was supposedly hunting on his friends property. However, I was just told by the owner of the property I was on that no one hunts there and the owner is a disgruntled old man and against hunting. He was also swinging his loaded crossbow around and using it to point in the directions he was describing his tracking job. I helped him track for about a hundred yards but had to go. We lost blood and I believe he pushed that deer out of the county.
> 
> Would you have reported the trespassing to anyone or just let it slide in this situation?


There are lessons to be learned about hunting with a bow in bow season and xbow guys with kids are no exceptions. Guys think because the weapons are relatively quiet and there aren't a thousand other hunters in the woods, they can do whatever they want. Its up to you. Only you know how the land owners will react.


----------



## bowtechlx

pope125 said:


> Matt Musto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of the 26 I killed you want me to post ? Funny how many have you killed ? And you giving me advice , lol,
> 
> 
> 
> Please go away. You are like a virus that's dragging this thread down. Over a third of the negative post within this thread is because of you. Please go fight with people in some other thread. Why can't you understand that you are causing most of the problems? Some people just don't get it.
Click to expand...


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Applebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applebag, Very few people on here see things like you . The big problem on this thread is ,and you see it I say something and I get the backlash of bull****. Yes I'll be the first to say , I am a trophy hunter, you'll see guys will come back and say I'm a bragger and I will be looked down upon for being so. I have killed 4 doe this year did not even post I killed any , not even pictures . If you meet me in person I'm not even close to how I am on here . I'm the bad person on here, get me off this site I am a totally different . I had a few friends came to me months ago and ask me to help them pick some spots on a new property they got . A week later I spent two days helping them hand stands . My neighbor texted me last night he was not seeing deer , told him I had and oak tree on my property he could hunt cause last time I pulled the camera there were does in there 10 days straight . Yesterday went to a local archery shop new guy walks in talking to the guy behind the counter that he was new to archery and needed help sighting in his bow . I took the kid and I spent 1.5 hours of my time helping him. I say this yes Ive killed deer and I have learned a lot thru the years but I'm still learning . Hey be the first to admit I'm no expert . Yes I was very passionate about deer hunting, to most guys on here thats a bad thing cause at on time 24/7 365 days a year thats all I thought about . This thread you will get very little info about deer hunting you won't learn anything from this thread, get out there and learn and find your own niche. You ever need help with anyything , or want help just PM ME AND I WILL BE GLAD TO HELP .
> 
> 
> 
> Applebag, You can see that this sight is pretty much about what guys see or have not seen on a day to day basis, or a picture of guy is sitting in tree . As you can see the other day i posted what I though to be some informative info that you read , and you see the responces I got . That there should tell you a little bit about the people and what happens on this thread. I would be honest the best thing to do is get off this thread if you looking to learn anything , if you care about what other people are killing might be the spot for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## nicko

C'mon guys. Let's end all the finger pointing, calling each other out, and outlining the problems that people in this thread have. There's no need to rehash the past or assign blame. 

Redirect back to hunting. End of the drama please.


----------



## nicko

Matt, you might want to at least mention the incident to the landowner just so he is aware. What he chooses to do with the info is up to him.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

So i went out to get the mail yesterday,and saw Sam the old guy next door at the mailbox so i stopped to chat with him.He informed me that Helen his wife had a hip replacement and is recovering.which explains why i havent seen much of him cuz he has been taking care of his wife,so i told them if they needed anything to give me a call.i forgot where i was going with this but im sure it had something to do with hunting.


Like nick said back on topic!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Matt Musto said:


> Went to my new spot and last night and at 6:25 pm had a doe blast by me followed by a father and two young kids. His boy, maybe 6, shot it with a "great shot". They then tracked it onto the property I have permission on and then the father shot it at point blank range. This was approximately 40 yards from my stand. I thought the crossbow shot was a stick breaking and commotion was a buck chasing the doe out of the cover. So I focused my attention in the thick cover and saw movement. Well the father was supposedly hunting on his friends property. However, I was just told by the owner of the property I was on that no one hunts there and the owner is a disgruntled old man and against hunting. He was also swinging his loaded crossbow around and using it to point in the directions he was describing his tracking job. I helped him track for about a hundred yards but had to go. We lost blood and I believe he pushed that deer out of the county.
> 
> Would you have reported the trespassing to anyone or just let it slide in this situation?


Thats a tough call Matt i wouldnt have reported it,hopefully its a one time incident now that he knows you are there maybe he will stay out.If the problem persists i might do something then


----------



## davydtune

Well the deer where moving last night night with that front coming in. Had a big old long nose floppy eared mama and her two little ones come by. It took a little to let her walk by but on this particular property I want them to stay put. The bucks don't hang on it a whole lot but it is a doe haven and when the rut hits every buck in the vicinity show up :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Applebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applebag, Very few people on here see things like you . The big problem on this thread is ,and you see it I say something and I get the backlash of bull****. Yes I'll be the first to say , I am a trophy hunter, you'll see guys will come back and say I'm a bragger and I will be looked down upon for being so. I have killed 4 doe this year did not even post I killed any , not even pictures . If you meet me in person I'm not even close to how I am on here . I'm the bad person on here, get me off this site I am a totally different . I had a few friends came to me months ago and ask me to help them pick some spots on a new property they got . A week later I spent two days helping them hand stands . My neighbor texted me last night he was not seeing deer , told him I had and oak tree on my property he could hunt cause last time I pulled the camera there were does in there 10 days straight . Yesterday went to a local archery shop new guy walks in talking to the guy behind the counter that he was new to archery and needed help sighting in his bow . I took the kid and I spent 1.5 hours of my time helping him. I say this yes Ive killed deer and I have learned a lot thru the years but I'm still learning . Hey be the first to admit I'm no expert . Yes I was very passionate about deer hunting, to most guys on here thats a bad thing cause at on time 24/7 365 days a year thats all I thought about . This thread you will get very little info about deer hunting you won't learn anything from this thread, get out there and learn and find your own niche. You ever need help with anyything , or want help just PM ME AND I WILL BE GLAD TO HELP .
> 
> 
> 
> Pope - I am usually one of your supporters, but I'm not really sure why you think someone couldn't/wouldn't "learn anything from this thread"? There is a lot of valuable information shared on this thread, albeit some of which comes shared with a snide, better than you, you should know better type of attitude/tone, but we all should be reminded that words on a screen or on paper HAVE NO TONE...I commented on a post earlier in which an ATer who I have personally met and would never think would be a butthole, came across as one when he responded to a question from another member with "try reading the digest". In hindsight it seems the butthole read the question of "how can you guys shoot 4 deer?" as more of ethical inquisition as opposed to just a simple question, not sure why, but at least one other member also saw it that way...I didn't, I read it as a simple question; doesn't make me right and them wrong, just different perspectives. PA is a HUGE state and there are only three WMU's where excessive tags are offered. Sure there are some DMAP and RedTag properties, even a few WMU's where a lucky hunter can draw a tag and a bonus tag, but I'd bet there are more hunters than not who don't realize harvesting multiple antlerless deer a year is possibility in PA.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being a trophy hunter, after all a trophy is relative...a doe with a bow is a trophy to some and a 110" 8-point with a bow is a trophy TO MANY in PA, I might even suggest to the MAJORITY of bowhunters.
> 
> I find is sad that you have a perspective that this and other similar threads have little value; I have personally learned a few things from this thread this year. I think you personally have a lot to offer to participants on this thread, but it is also you who seem to be one of the first to negatively/condescendingly comment on someone else's tactics, trophy, opinions, etc....you probably don't care what I think I really can't say I blame you as I am no-one real special to the folks here, but together we could be a special bunch and this thread *could be *filled with valuable information, updates, celebratory photos, etc...
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


----------



## turkeygirl

I'm a NYer keeping tabs on how you PA guys are doing. Geesh more hunting, less arguing....


----------



## nicko

Regarding the role that barometric pressure might play in influencing deer movement, does anybody know how this actually works? What I mean is what is it about high pressure (30.XX and up) that influences deer to move? While I have never paid two cents worth of attention to barometric pressure when I look at weather and wind conditions for hunts, it might be worth just keeping track of it and seeing what the pressure is like on the days I see the most deer movement.


----------



## jacobh

Im not sure Nick but it said 29.55 when I looked this morning so we should have kill photos coming in anytime now


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Im not sure Nick but it said 29.55 when I looked this morning so we should have kill photos coming in anytime now


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Squirrel

One article on barometric pressure.

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/2011/10/how-barometric-pressure-affects-deer

And this is a good podcast. I never realized how much technical knowledge Mark Drury had until I listened to it.

http://wiredtohunt.com/2015/07/09/t...-63-how-to-predict-deer-movement-wmark-drury/


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pope - I am usually one of your supporters, but I'm not really sure why you think someone couldn't/wouldn't "learn anything from this thread"? There is a lot of valuable information shared on this thread, albeit some of which comes shared with a snide, better than you, you should know better type of attitude/tone, but we all should be reminded that words on a screen or on paper HAVE NO TONE...I commented on a post earlier in which an ATer who I have personally met and would never think would be a butthole, came across as one when he responded to a question from another member with "try reading the digest". In hindsight it seems the butthole read the question of "how can you guys shoot 4 deer?" as more of ethical inquisition as opposed to just a simple question, not sure why, but at least one other member also saw it that way...I didn't, I read it as a simple question; doesn't make me right and them wrong, just different perspectives. PA is a HUGE state and there are only three WMU's where excessive tags are offered. Sure there are some DMAP and RedTag properties, even a few WMU's where a lucky hunter can draw a tag and a bonus tag, but I'd bet there are more hunters than not who don't realize harvesting multiple antlerless deer a year is possibility in PA.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being a trophy hunter, after all a trophy is relative...a doe with a bow is a trophy to some and a 110" 8-point with a bow is a trophy TO MANY in PA, I might even suggest to the MAJORITY of bowhunters.
> 
> I find is sad that you have a perspective that this and other similar threads have little value; I have personally learned a few things from this thread this year. I think you personally have a lot to offer to participants on this thread, but it is also you who seem to be one of the first to negatively/condescendingly comment on someone else's tactics, trophy, opinions, etc....you probably don't care what I think I really can't say I blame you as I am no-one real special to the folks here, but together we could be a special bunch and this thread *could be *filled with valuable information, updates, celebratory photos, etc...
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Well put Ringer. And don't sell yourself short, you're like everyone's big brother on here, we all enjoy your input.
> 
> As far as trophies go, I completely agree, they are relative... Biggest buck I've shot doesn't break 125, and it was taken with a rifle, but it is proudly displayed in my home. More importantly, my nephew's only buck is a little 5 pointer that he took with a BOW at age 12, but I was more proud on that day than if I, myself, had shot a state record.
> 
> Anyone else here care to share their proudest moment hunting?? Pics too!
Click to expand...


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Squirrel said:


> One article on barometric pressure.
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/2011/10/how-barometric-pressure-affects-deer
> 
> And this is a good podcast. I never realized how much technical knowledge Mark Drury had until I listened to it.
> 
> http://wiredtohunt.com/2015/07/09/t...-63-how-to-predict-deer-movement-wmark-drury/


That's a good read. Thanks!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Anybody out in this fog? Quite foggy here in SE Pa. I went to my Md lease yesterday afternoon, two young buck still hanging together came thru at last light. Looking forward to the cool weather coming in a few days.


----------



## River420Bottom

Went out this morning for a doe with the stick bow, didn't see much, a 6 point feeding in the yard when I came out though.. Still pounding acorns up here


----------



## Crow27

Hey guys, thanks for all who gave me some info on processors in the Greater Pittsburgh area. To go along with moving and not having a processing setup, I also do not have the ability to use my go-to taxidermist if I were to take one I'd like to mount. Could anyone from the area recommend a reputable one? Again..East/North of the city would be easiest for me to get to, but I am not opposed to a longer drive for good work. Thanks ahead of time! Not many of the people I know down here hunt & the ones that do typically just make their own Euro mounts.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Regarding the role that barometric pressure might play in influencing deer movement, does anybody know how this actually works? What I mean is what is it about high pressure (30.XX and up) that influences deer to move?


Again, from my perspective it isn't the high pressure as much as it is the changing pressures. 

It is important to be reminded that barometric pressure is nothing more than the weight of the air (atmosphere) pressing down on the earth and this pressure is constantly pushing down on everything. Stormy weather is most often the result of low pressure, when "the air" pushes down with less strength; conversely, clear blue skies come from high pressure.

If you think about in this way, during periods of low pressure the weather is typically less predictive, wind patterns/speeds are usually atypical for the area and various forms of precip are usually folded into the mix. During periods of higher pressure the weather patterns are more "typical" for the area, thus prevailing wind directions/speeds, clearer skies etc... 

It has been my experience that deer movement increases significantly when the pressures are changing, even more so from a high to a low. If you think about it from both a hunters and a deer's perspective it makes sense. Most deer have a core area, of course this area differs based on an entire host of factors. This core area is often their core area because it offers them their greatest advantages against predators. You can see this time in and time out detailed in books and articles by those much more accomplished than I in the outdoors....a bedding ridge in which deer can see a long way in one direction, with the blowing over their backs so that can smell and hear (sound is carried by the wind) any danger that might be approaching from behind as an example. 

Given this layman's description of a core-area a hunter might understand that when the barometric pressure begins to change, TYPCIALLY so do the prevailing winds. When this happens the deer's survival instincts alert them that their core area is not as "safe" as it once was and they will move. Our best chances at a whitetail deer with a bow is when they are moving. Sure there have been a few exciting spot and stalk hunts, but an overwhelming majority of successful hunts are the result of fixed position ambush sites in which the deer move into the kill zone.

Like I said in an earlier post, I have a few stands just for these types of conditions and I am willing to bet most do as well, you just didn't realize it. For example my primary hunting locations in 5C have a predominately westerly wind, with some obvious N and S variations, but almost always a west component to them, thus a majority of my stands are hung accordingly. There is a creek bottom with a ridge littered with oaks, and to a seasoned hunter one look via google earth and on foot and you'll say this is the killing ridge...I've been on this property for 22 yeas and ALL of the biggest buck I have seen have been on this ridge during an E wind when the barometer was falling...it took me a long time to realize this, but I realize there is very little safety on that ridge. There are several ways to get to that ridge with a West wind undetected, HOWEVER....there is only ONE good way to get to that ridge during an Easterly wind and it is complicated, difficult, and almost 2x longer for a hunter.

I hope my layman's description, coupled with personal interpretation helps a little. Keep in mind barometric pressure, unlike winds effect everything in the immediate area uniformly, as compared to winds which can be influenced by draws, buildings, highways, ridges, swamps, etc... The barometric pressure does fluctuate with elevation, but that rarely impacts most of PA hunters.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

jcsports96 said:


> What do you use to measure barometric pressure? I've never heard of deer moving more with this and wanted to see if I notice a trend.


Go to www.wunderground.com and it gives you awesome local weather broken down in tables, descriptions or graphs. Gives BP, Temps, Wind direction and strength. Great tool.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Im not sure Nick but it said 29.55 when I looked this morning so we should have kill photos coming in anytime now


Unfortunately I am bouncing between the hospital and the office or I would absolutely be in a tree this morning.....

Joe


----------



## 138104

Ringer, thanks for the info on Intellicast. According to their predictions, the barometric pressure will be 30+ on Sat. It will be interesting to see the reports from everyone.


----------



## TRex18

You guys remember Spooks? Page 91 or 92 or 93.....here he is....






















Not a good story. The guys a douche.

Weighed 160 dressed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Squirrel said:


> One article on barometric pressure.
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/2011/10/how-barometric-pressure-affects-deer
> 
> And this is a good podcast. I never realized how much technical knowledge Mark Drury had until I listened to it.
> 
> http://wiredtohunt.com/2015/07/09/t...-63-how-to-predict-deer-movement-wmark-drury/


Interesting read - as posted above I completely support the idea of movement increases during periods of change and can't argue with data that have collected with regard to buck sighting when PB is over 30 as I never specifically noticed, but I can go back through my charts and notes to review...I'll need something to keep my mind occupied.

Didn't get the podcast, yet - probably later.

Thanks for sharing..

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Go to www.wunderground.com and it gives you awesome local weather broken down in tables, descriptions or graphs. Gives BP, Temps, Wind direction and strength. Great tool.


To all those who use intellicast, they will have a wunderground link at the top to the closest relay tower in your area. I have found that reviewing intellicast first to be a little easier, especially with the hour-by-hour breakdown as you can see the when the predicted changes are expected.....keep in mind weather folks are likely the only folks on the planet who can keep their jobs and be correct less than 50% of the time:zip:

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

TRex18 said:


> You guys remember Spooks? Page 91 or 92 or 93.....here he is....
> 
> View attachment 3039922
> View attachment 3039922
> 
> View attachment 3039962
> 
> 
> Not a good story. The guys a douche.
> 
> Weighed 160 dressed.


Hey Trex - that's a beast - sorry about the situation - not to quote OB, but it really is hard to believe what some would do/risk for a deer??? Never ceases to amaze me

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

TRex18 said:


> You guys remember Spooks? Page 91 or 92 or 93.....here he is....
> 
> View attachment 3039922
> View attachment 3039922
> 
> View attachment 3039962
> 
> 
> Not a good story. The guys a douche.
> 
> Weighed 160 dressed.


Can you share the story on the hunt? Its a great looking buck!


----------



## nicko

Good info Joe. Thanks for taking the time to post that. 

See, there are some things that can be learned in this thread.


----------



## King

jacobh said:


> Im not sure Nick but it said 29.55 when I looked this morning so we should have kill photos coming in anytime now


Speaking of condescending posts, this is the epitome of that. Enough is enough. Let it go.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

TRex18 said:


> You guys remember Spooks? Page 91 or 92 or 93.....here he is....
> 
> View attachment 3039922
> View attachment 3039922
> 
> View attachment 3039962
> 
> 
> Not a good story. The guys a douche.
> 
> Weighed 160 dressed.


Whats the story?


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Good info Joe. Thanks for taking the time to post that.
> 
> See, there are some things that can be learned in this thread.


Agreed....


----------



## yetihunter1

Squirrel said:


> One article on barometric pressure.
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/2011/10/how-barometric-pressure-affects-deer
> 
> And this is a good podcast. I never realized how much technical knowledge Mark Drury had until I listened to it.
> 
> http://wiredtohunt.com/2015/07/09/t...-63-how-to-predict-deer-movement-wmark-drury/


The Wired to Hunt podcast is a great source of deer hunting information. I have been listening to that this year as i try to take a step forward from complete noob archery hunter to someone who seems like they know what there doing. Since I don't come from a hunting family and didn't start till just recently this has been a great source of information. Recommend it for new and experienced archers since you can never stop learning.


----------



## yetihunter1

Anyone out today? I need to live vicariously through you since i wont be in the woods again till Nov. 8th. :sad:


----------



## TRex18

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Whats the story?



Not getting into depth.....here quick/dirty version. 

My best bud been on this guy for 3 years. He showed his best friend the pics and said where....
His best friend from PGH, who always kills big bucks in 2B, went in while he was not there and shot him, near his stand. 
Didn't tell him or anything. Just snaked him. 
A deer is anyones deer. I truly believe that. 
But there is unwritten codes of conduct among groups of hunters/groups of friends follow......at least mine do.... 
Again a deer is anyones deer. 
But how bad do you have it, or how grimey are you.... to harvest an animal. 

I have anther great story as well.....


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> The Wired to Hunt podcast is a great source of deer hunting information. I have been listening to that this year as i try to take a step forward from complete noob archery hunter to someone who seems like they know what there doing. Since I don't come from a hunting family and didn't start till just recently this has been a great source of information. Recommend it for new and experienced archers since you can never stop learning.


Also the hunt fish journal has had some great tips. They basically spell out how to make mock scrapes and sell some kind of rut determination calculator. I might try it. Anyone think it's a ripoff for 15 bucks?


----------



## jesses80

wish I was in the woods right now the sun just came out some but still a little warm .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

TRex18 said:


> Not getting into depth.....here quick/dirty version.
> 
> My best bud been on this guy for 3 years. He showed his best friend the pics and said where....
> His best friend from PGH, who always kills big bucks in 2B, went in while he was not there and shot him, near his stand.
> Didn't tell him or anything. Just snaked him.
> A deer is anyones deer. I truly believe that.
> But there is unwritten codes of conduct among groups of hunters/groups of friends follow......at least mine do....
> Again a deer is anyones deer.
> But how bad do you have it, or how grimey are you.... to harvest an animal.
> 
> I have anther great story as well.....


So have these 2 talked/had words/throwndown since the deer was shot? And did the dude that shot it have acess to the land also?


----------



## TRex18

A guy 35ish was caught cheating,....in a big buck pool with kids in it last night, in 2D. He shot a high fence buck, said ear holes were from PSU study. White polished rack. It measure 181'. 
WAIT....not caught cheating yet.... but cannot submit tags or take anyone to place he shot it, or farm he shot it on...or the person who took his pic in the field cant be found......just cannot believe it....he was disqualified....
He told the holders of the pool to take his picture down, delete all his posts/pics/videos/ and he would leave the pool. 

How grimey.


----------



## Octoberjohn

I hunted both the morning and evening last night with my son(he is 8). We didn't have much luck. In the morning we didn't see anything from the blind. Of course when we walked out there was a doe standing about 50 yards from the truck. We unsuccessfully tried a stalk on her. Then in the evening we tired a spot that I still have high hopes for but only had three doe come out into the field well out of range. The trail cam pis have really slowed down for me with the majority of them being in the middle of the night. Even my cam I have on a field edge. Oh well it was a really fun day of hunting with the little man. He was veery excited to have his first hunt out of a tree stand in the afternoon! Good luck to everyone! Things should start getting really interesting this weekend with the cold front coming in.


----------



## TRex18

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So have these 2 talked/had words/throwndown since the deer was shot? And did the dude that shot it have acess to the land also?


They have not talked....don't want to talk.... The harvester knows what he did. The group of buddies from down there wont talk to him. Heard this has happened before.....


----------



## palmatedbuck04

TRex18 said:


> They have not talked....don't want to talk.... The harvester knows what he did. The group of buddies from down there wont talk to him. Heard this has happened before.....


Om with ya thats wrong,but how did the dude access the land this deer was on? Did he have permission of tresspass to get it?


----------



## black_chill

12-Ringer said:


> Interesting read - as posted above I completely support the idea of movement increases during periods of change and can't argue with data that have collected with regard to buck sighting when PB is over 30 as I never specifically noticed, but I can go back through my charts and notes to review...I'll need something to keep my mind occupied.
> 
> Didn't get the podcast, yet - probably later.
> 
> Thanks for sharing..
> 
> Joe


I have been doing a lot of reading, checking the weather, using cameras, etc. I found that link about BP last year and used that in hunting and I also mostly hunted based on the moon (around new moon and full moon) last year. I do agree with the Drury's that there tends to be more movement around a full or new moon (more so around a full moon). But I also looked at the BP, temperature, wind speed, etc. Based on my research from last year most movement was actually around days where the temperature was at or below the average low for that day.

Probably 75-80% of my pictures of shooter bucks were at times/days when the temperature was below the average low for that day. Sure, Im still looking to hunt based somewhat on the moon and I will certainly keep an eye on BP, but I have found that the low temperatures may be the driving force more so that the moon and BP. All things equal I personally saw more movement on a cold day during hunting season than a full moon or even a day when the BP was rapidly rising. That doesn't mean they didn't move on those days, but if you can have good BP and cold temps it should be a good day to hunt.


----------



## nicko

TRex18 said:


> A guy 35ish was caught cheating,....in a big buck pool with kids in it last night, in 2D. He shot a high fence buck, said ear holes were from PSU study. White polished rack. It measure 181'.
> WAIT....not caught cheating yet.... but cannot submit tags or take anyone to place he shot it, or farm he shot it on...or the person who took his pic in the field cant be found......just cannot believe it....he was disqualified....
> He told the holders of the pool to take his picture down, delete all his posts/pics/videos/ and he would leave the pool.
> 
> How grimey.


How much money is at stake in this pool?


----------



## 12-Ringer

jesses80 said:


> wish I was in the woods right now the sun just came out some but still a little warm .


correct me if I am wrong, but weren't you out looking for elk sheds this spring??? How'd that go (if it was you)

Joe


----------



## adamsa1

Hello fellow PA Hunters. Newbie here looking for good Eastern locations to hunt. Moved here approximately six months ago. New to bow hunting, but veteran gun hunter. I fell in love with bow hunting after shooting my first NJ doe the other day. I am not a trophy hunter even though it would be nice (steaks is what I prefer). Any recommendations of areas in Eastern Side?


----------



## dspell20

Trex18. Any pics of the huge 10pt shot last week


----------



## Crow27

Geez TRex give me some of this info on where bucks like this are in 2B! haha


----------



## dspell20

View attachment 3040338


I saw 7 bucks on the way to work this morning. All feeding must be the barometric pressure. The biggest posed for a pic!


----------



## dspell20

TRex18 said:


> You guys remember Spooks? Page 91 or 92 or 93.....here he is....
> 
> View attachment 3039922
> View attachment 3039922
> 
> View attachment 3039962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good story. The guys a douche.
> 
> Weighed 160 dressed.



Just saw this. Thanks for the pic. No PA tag?


----------



## dspell20

TRex18 said:


> They have not talked....don't want to talk.... The harvester knows what he did. The group of buddies from down there wont talk to him. Heard this has happened before.....


Some guys are shady I will say that I would be just as happy (actually more)if they shot a deer I saw as I would be for myself. I don't tell anyone anything unless they are a true friend.


----------



## Mathias

Heck of a buck, too bad it was taken in such an underhanded fashion.

Took this morning off, painting the laundry room…….


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Perry24 said:


> Ringer, thanks for the info on Intellicast. According to their predictions, the barometric pressure will be 30+ on Sat. It will be interesting to see the reports from everyone.


Where are you seeing BP predictions.? I can only find current pressure.


----------



## MartinMan18

pope125 said:


> I have a ton of notes and have to say the #1 reason for good to better deer movement is not temps , and I can say most people don't even look at barometric pressure . The #1 reason for good to better deer movement is the barometric pressure . Rise in the barometric pressure from average to 30.0 to 30.5 you see your best deer movement anything higher movement will be thru the roof . Another thing overlooked is wind direction , you gets 3 or 4 days with N winds get a switch to a S you can bet on great deer movement . Wind speed has a lot to do with it, I find deer move there best 8 to 15 MPH. I also see days with very little wind the deer are more spooky. Also you have warm weather then you get a cold snap where the temps change pretty drasticlly you can almost bet the first day of that cold snap the deer are not going to move that great by day 2 or 3 it will be at its best . The moon also has its affect on deer movement . Yes cold temps are good but its not the number one reason for better deer movement .


Someone listened to the Mark Drury podcast. Pretty much what he said word for word. I do agree with it all except I never see deer movement 2-3 days leading up to and after a full moon.


----------



## jlh42581

TRex18 said:


> Not getting into depth.....here quick/dirty version.
> 
> My best bud been on this guy for 3 years. He showed his best friend the pics and said where....
> His best friend from PGH, who always kills big bucks in 2B, went in while he was not there and shot him, near his stand.
> Didn't tell him or anything. Just snaked him.
> A deer is anyones deer. I truly believe that.
> But there is unwritten codes of conduct among groups of hunters/groups of friends follow......at least mine do....
> Again a deer is anyones deer.
> But how bad do you have it, or how grimey are you.... to harvest an animal.
> 
> I have anther great story as well.....


I quit hunting with a lifelong friend for nearly the same reason. Took him scouting with me, showed him an area and told him my plans and how it would only work on a south west wind. Two weeks later I got a phone call: "You been hunting lately?", not really .... "I hunted that stand you showed me".... well thanks a lot because the wind hasnt been right for it yet and therefore I didnt hunt it.

Loose lips, a lesson I learned more than once.


----------



## TRex18

nicko said:


> How much money is at stake in this pool?


I dunno not much....couple hundred....


----------



## TRex18

dspell20 said:


> Just saw this. Thanks for the pic. No PA tag?


Its PA....don't start that crap....2B....


----------



## dougell

One of the craziest days I ever had hunting was two years ago on the last SAT of OCT,WHICH WAS ALSO THE FIRST DAY OF THE EARLY YOUTH SEASON.We got in about 2:00am from a 4H state horse show in Harrisburg.I decided to get up early and go out with my bow so my son could sleep for a few more hours.It was a high pressure barometer and windy as heck.I almost decided to sleep in because of the wind.In any event,I had deer moving past me all morning and this is an area with a relatively low deer density.I made it home by 10:00am,got my son and we headed strait out.We walked back in about 1/2 mile and set up on the top of a ridge.We weren't sitting there 20 minutes when a lone doe came through and my 8 year old shot it.Three years earlier to the day,we were at the same state horse show but decided to leave Saturday morning.It was snowing so hard it Harrisburg I could barely see getting out of there.Harrisburh got like 18" that day but when I pulled in at home,we barely had an inch.The baronter was starting to fall and I saw over 25 deer that evening,which never happens up here.


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Also the hunt fish journal has had some great tips. They basically spell out how to make mock scrapes and sell some kind of rut determination calculator. I might try it. Anyone think it's a ripoff for 15 bucks?


haha im listening to it right now! I agree another good one....also the meateater podcast is entertaining and informative too.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Matt, you might want to at least mention the incident to the landowner just so he is aware. What he chooses to do with the info is up to him.





palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thats a tough call Matt i wouldnt have reported it,hopefully its a one time incident now that he knows you are there maybe he will stay out.If the problem persists i might do something then


I did report it to the owner of the property I hunt. My main reasoning was I did not want a dead deer appearing on a neighboring property and then have everyone wondering who was responsible. Hopefully the guy recovered the doe.


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> haha im listening to it right now! I agree another good one....also the meateater podcast is entertaining and informative too.


Steve Rinella is my new favorite hunting personality. His podcast is awesome, but he doesn't ever talk whitetail. He's a turkey master though.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pope - I am usually one of your supporters, but I'm not really sure why you think someone couldn't/wouldn't "learn anything from this thread"? There is a lot of valuable information shared on this thread, albeit some of which comes shared with a snide, better than you, you should know better type of attitude/tone, but we all should be reminded that words on a screen or on paper HAVE NO TONE...I commented on a post earlier in which an ATer who I have personally met and would never think would be a butthole, came across as one when he responded to a question from another member with "try reading the digest". In hindsight it seems the butthole read the question of "how can you guys shoot 4 deer?" as more of ethical inquisition as opposed to just a simple question, not sure why, but at least one other member also saw it that way...I didn't, I read it as a simple question; doesn't make me right and them wrong, just different perspectives. PA is a HUGE state and there are only three WMU's where excessive tags are offered. Sure there are some DMAP and RedTag properties, even a few WMU's where a lucky hunter can draw a tag and a bonus tag, but I'd bet there are more hunters than not who don't realize harvesting multiple antlerless deer a year is possibility in PA.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being a trophy hunter, after all a trophy is relative...a doe with a bow is a trophy to some and a 110" 8-point with a bow is a trophy TO MANY in PA, I might even suggest to the MAJORITY of bowhunters.
> 
> I find is sad that you have a perspective that this and other similar threads have little value; I have personally learned a few things from this thread this year. I think you personally have a lot to offer to participants on this thread, but it is also you who seem to be one of the first to negatively/condescendingly comment on someone else's tactics, trophy, opinions, etc....you probably don't care what I think I really can't say I blame you as I am no-one real special to the folks here, but together we could be a special bunch and this thread *could be *filled with valuable information, updates, celebratory photos, etc...
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I can say your probably one of the few guys that I look up to and read every one of your post every day . I can say I have the upmost respect for you . We all sit here behind a keyboard and really don't now much about the person behind it . You probably don't now much about other than what I post . I can say I am probably the worst at trying to get my points across on the computer . I have to say if you met me in person I'm sure you would see another side of me . Not sure why I'm saying this but might put things a little in perspective . I grew up having a dad that was a drunk that would drink every night and take his frustrations out on me by getting the **** kicked out out me all time time . There is a lot more that goes into it but have to say it turned me into a very abrasive person . I was a foreman for a few years where you had to be tuff or the guys would walk all over you . I guess in the short of it when it comes to this thread and other people I have a hard time seeing peoples views and there style of hunting . Yes I am a trophy hunter , but you have to start somewhere and once I killed my first P&Y I never looked back. After that I was fasionated by big whitetails , I was hunting Illinois back in the 90's when the hunting was nuts and loaded with big deer . Every year I hunted I wanted to shoot a bigger and older deer , that pretty much turned into a passion. I want this state to be like some of the great whitetail states I hunted , but there are so many varuables that go into it . My passion has got me to a point that honestly have lost a lot of drive and don't really care if I don't kill another buck . Can say i got to a point that I love killing big mature does. Joe sorry for the long rant and thanks again for all you do for this thread ,and have the greatest respect for you .
Click to expand...


----------



## pope125

avidarcher88pa said:


> Where are you seeing BP predictions.? I can only find current pressure.[/QUOTE
> 
> From what I looked at friday looks to be the best .


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Matt, you might want to at least mention the incident to the landowner just so he is aware. What he chooses to do with the info is up to him.





TRex18 said:


> Not getting into depth.....here quick/dirty version.
> 
> My best bud been on this guy for 3 years. He showed his best friend the pics and said where....
> His best friend from PGH, who always kills big bucks in 2B, went in while he was not there and shot him, near his stand.
> Didn't tell him or anything. Just snaked him.
> A deer is anyones deer. I truly believe that.
> But there is unwritten codes of conduct among groups of hunters/groups of friends follow......at least mine do....
> Again a deer is anyones deer.
> But how bad do you have it, or how grimey are you.... to harvest an animal.
> 
> I have anther great story as well.....


That is pretty low. Did this guy have permission on his friends land?


----------



## TRex18

the permission thing...I cannot comment on. I don't know.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

TRex18 said:


> the permission thing...I cannot comment on. I don't know.


Ya if he had permission to hunt there and had been hunting there then well different story.have to have the facts before judging the guy.i hunt sith a friend and if he shot a deer i was after and we hunted the same property i would be happy for him.there are always 2 sides to the story


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Matt, you might want to at least mention the incident to the landowner just so he is aware. What he chooses to do with the info is up to him.





adamsa1 said:


> Hello fellow PA Hunters. Newbie here looking for good Eastern locations to hunt. Moved here approximately six months ago. New to bow hunting, but veteran gun hunter. I fell in love with bow hunting after shooting my first NJ doe the other day. I am not a trophy hunter even though it would be nice (steaks is what I prefer). Any recommendations of areas in Eastern Side?


Are you in Allentown? State Game Lands 205 located on Rt 100 near Schnecksville has some rally good terrain features and agriculture. Pretty decent size too. The problem is when pheasant opens it is crazy busy and the natural deer movement is greatly affected. people may bump or push one by you but they are usually running. Private land access, I'm not familiar with up there. Good Luck!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

pope125 said:


> avidarcher88pa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you seeing BP predictions.? I can only find current pressure.[/QUOTE
> 
> From what I looked at friday looks to be the best .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Still trying to find BP forecasts other than current. Got intellicast and wunderground.
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Joe, I can say your probably one of the few guys that I look up to and read every one of your post every day . I can say I have the upmost respect for you . We all sit here behind a keyboard and really don't now much about the person behind it . You probably don't now much about other than what I post . I can say I am probably the worst at trying to get my points across on the computer . I have to say if you met me in person I'm sure you would see another side of me . Not sure why I'm saying this but might put things a little in perspective . I grew up having a dad that was a drunk that would drink every night and take his frustrations out on me by getting the **** kicked out out me all time time . There is a lot more that goes into it but have to say it turned me into a very abrasive person . I was a foreman for a few years where you had to be tuff or the guys would walk all over you . I guess in the short of it when it comes to this thread and other people I have a hard time seeing peoples views and there style of hunting . Yes I am a trophy hunter , but you have to start somewhere and once I killed my first P&Y I never looked back. After that I was fasionated by big whitetails , I was hunting Illinois back in the 90's when the hunting was nuts and loaded with big deer . Every year I hunted I wanted to shoot a bigger and older deer , that pretty much turned into a passion. I want this state to be like some of the great whitetail states I hunted , but there are so many varuables that go into it . My passion has got me to a point that honestly have lost a lot of drive and don't really care if I don't kill another buck . Can say i got to a point that I love killing big mature does. Joe sorry for the long rant and thanks again for all you do for this thread ,and have the greatest respect for you .


Pope, I swore I would respond to another one of your posts. But I'm trying to understand why you are so condescending to people other than the one or two you respect? Is it because they haven't killed a P&Y buck or more than one? Can't be that because you've treated people with Booners under their belt with the same venom. If anyone goes back and reads through the 100 pages of this thread you are like Dr. Jekyll and Mr Hyde. One minute your nice and giving advice, the next your making snide remarks about a young buck someone else is proud of. And don't say that we are just reading into it. I've never had a problem with you. Hell we were set to meet up last year. I then point out in another thread how a TV celebrity is a bad shot and you go off on me trumping your accomplishments, putting me down, and basically calling me out. But prior to that, it was ok for you to put down another celebrity you thought was a bad shot. "do you want to say that to my face" is a challenge, a threat. Don't act like its not. Honestly I think you are bi-polar, but at this point I don't care, as I don't befriend your type even if you are different in person. I don't care if you respond to this or not, but please don't all of a sudden become the martyr in this thread. Take care.


----------



## King

Guys, as 12-Ringer stated previously, let's stop with the bickering and allow this thread the courtesy of positive remarks and discussion. We all won't agree on everything, that's obvious. But we can still respect each other regardless of what type of deer we hunt, how we hunt those deer, etc. Anymore personal insults or thread crapping will be dealt with accordingly. This thread has been a source of some great information over the years. Let's keep THAT going and not the asinine comments.


----------



## davydtune

How's the mast crops for you all this year? We are loaded to the hilt up here with most everything except for black walnuts. For some reason they didn't seem to do as well. The only bad is we have so many acorns it's pretty tough to get on them in big woods situations.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Not many acorns in forest county when i was there opening weekend hope they are dropping now


----------



## adr1601

davydtune said:


> How's the mast crops for you all this year? We are loaded to the hilt up here with most everything except for black walnuts. For some reason they didn't seem to do as well. The only bad is we have so many acorns it's pretty tough to get on them in big woods situations.


Acorn everywhere. Are you hunting public land in the NW?


----------



## dspell20

TRex18 said:


> Its PA....don't start that crap....2B....


TRex18

I'm not starting crap. If you look back through the 100 pages of this thread you will see the issues over tagging/tagging incorrectly. I 100% believe that this is a 2B buck and possible state record.

I appreciate you sharing the photos and what you know of the story. Amazing buck


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Not many acorns in forest county when i was there opening weekend hope they are dropping now


Did you notice if the trees had a good crop that just hadn't started to fall?


----------



## bowtechlx

I am thinking about hitting the woods this evening. Its pretty windy, so I may hunt in the ground blind and not the climber. Yesterday morning was uneventful, but I have high hopes for tonight. Good luck to those going out, please also wear you ur lifeline if you are hunting in a stand.


----------



## davydtune

adr1601 said:


> Acorn everywhere. Are you hunting public land in the NW?


Yep. I'm right up in the far NW corner right on the PA/OH line along the lake. I also have a camp in Tionesta PA and it's the same there


----------



## davydtune

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Not many acorns in forest county when i was there opening weekend hope they are dropping now


Yep, they were falling pretty good this weekend in Tionesta


----------



## Matt Musto

dspell20 said:


> TRex18
> 
> I'm not starting crap. If you look back through the 100 pages of this thread you will see the issues over tagging/tagging incorrectly. I 100% believe that this is a 2B buck and possible state record.
> 
> I appreciate you sharing the photos and what you know of the story. Amazing buck


Trex18, if your friend wanted to stick it to this guy, he obviously moved the animal without tagging it, at the least. That is a monster and could very well be a new state record typical. It has everything going for it.


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Not many acorns in forest county when i was there opening weekend hope they are dropping now


Do you have many oaks out that way.Believe it or not,only 40% of Pa's forests are considered oak hickory and another 40% is northern hardwoods.You won't find many oaks if any in a northern hardwoods forest.When you get out near the owls nest,you can see where it suddenly transitions from oak/hickory to a northern hardwoods.You literally won't find many oaks in that area.I'm not sure how far that is from your camp.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> Do you have many oaks out that way.Believe it or not,only 40% of Pa's forests are considered oak hickory and another 40% is northern hardwoods.You won't find many oaks if any in a northern hardwoods forest.When you get out near the owls nest,you can see where it suddenly transitions from oak/hickory to a northern hardwoods.You literally won't find many oaks in that area.I'm not sure how far that is from your camp.


Probably 20 miles from Owls nest.we are loaded with oaks red and white.some years they are like marbles.we saw a few opening weekend im thinking they hadnt dropped yet


----------



## TRex18

dspell20 said:


> TRex18
> 
> I'm not starting crap. If you look back through the 100 pages of this thread you will see the issues over tagging/tagging incorrectly. I 100% believe that this is a 2B buck and possible state record.
> 
> I appreciate you sharing the photos and what you know of the story. Amazing buck


I understand ...sorry to jump down your throat....but just like others here on AT ......

I'M TIRED OF READING BICKERING....AND COMPLAINTS!


----------



## TRex18

Matt Musto said:


> Trex18, if your friend wanted to stick it to this guy, he obviously moved the animal without tagging it, at the least. That is a monster and could very well be a new state record typical. It has everything going for it.


I understand Matt, but its not worth it. The guy knows what he did.....disrespecting the "code" and just blatantly disregard of friendship......so I think his shame is enough...


----------



## Matt Musto

TRex18 said:


> I understand Matt, but its not worth it. The guy knows what he did.....disrespecting the "code" and just blatantly disregard of friendship......so I think his shame is enough...


So does this guy have any friends left?


----------



## jlh42581

So on the hunting topic: I work on the PSU main campus. Yesterday I decided to try the bow only area. I got there and started getting out of my work clothes at the car when I heard one heck of a commotion. People walking through the woods yelling "Bang, Bang Bang" over and over again. Needless to say I left and hit an old spot. Didnt see one till coming out and it looked like when it left the bed it must have went the opposite direction due to having the wind. Thats the only reason I could collectively come up with as coming my way there were oaks, clover, standing corn and standing beans. The deer was in the powerline.

Then on my way home(45 mins from work) right before I started up the mountain I had to brake check myself when a decent 8 almost stepped out in front of me coming from a swamp.


----------



## dspell20

TRex18 said:


> I understand ...sorry to jump down your throat....but just like others here on AT ......
> 
> I'M TIRED OF READING BICKERING....AND COMPLAINTS!


Amen to that

Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## Matt Musto

jlh42581 said:


> So on the hunting topic: I work on the PSU main campus. Yesterday I decided to try the bow only area. I got there and started getting out of my work clothes at the car when I heard one heck of a commotion. People walking through the woods yelling "Bang, Bang Bang" over and over again. Needless to say I left and hit an old spot. Didnt see one till coming out and it looked like when it left the bed it must have went the opposite direction due to having the wind. Thats the only reason I could collectively come up with as coming my way there were oaks, clover, standing corn and standing beans. The deer was in the powerline.
> 
> Then on my way home(45 mins from work) right before I started up the mountain I had to brake check myself when a decent 8 almost stepped out in front of me coming from a swamp.


Doesn't Penn State have a hunting club or fraternity, or something like that? I would notify them of the hunter harassment going on there or do it yourself.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Doesn't Penn State have a hunting club or fraternity, or something like that? I would notify them of the hunter harassment going on there or do it yourself.


I graduated from Penn State in 1991.I'm not aware of a bow only area but we used to hunt the PSU farms out near Pine grove mills.I used to drive in either gate G or H and hunt that ridge in between two ponds.The hunting was good back then but that was almost 25 years ago.


----------



## 12-Ringer

avidarcher88pa said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Still trying to find BP forecasts other than current. Got intellicast and wunderground.
> 
> 
> 
> go to intellicast and enter your lcoation
> click extended forecast (it is in blue, just above the "current conditions" block)
> click on table table
> click on the day of the week you want to look at
> 
> here is a screenshot of what Friday AM looks like for Glenmoore.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to get 3000' view of the week, click on the graph tab and you will see the temps, winds, and BP forecasts for the week....heres a screenshot of that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pics are small, but you get the idea....hope this helps....
> 
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


----------



## bowtechlx

The phone application called Scoutlook hunting for also displays a bunch of information to include forecast, barometric pressure, wind direction and a bunch of other info. Here is one screen shot from it.











It also predicts game movement times, and sun rise and set times, and shows the lunar calendar.












And it also has current conditions with a detailed map.











And a bunch of other neat tools.


----------



## jesses80

nope it wasn't me joe I would love to find some for my man cave but there Purdy hard to get a hold of around here .


12-Ringer said:


> correct me if I am wrong, but weren't you out looking for elk sheds this spring??? How'd that go (if it was you)
> 
> Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Matt they do but this was so near a possible research area I'm not sure it wasn't a class doing something. My first thought was record as I had three cameras but I'm not sure it was malicious. I was strapped for time so I just wanted to get somewhere to have a chance.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I graduated from Penn State in 1991.I'm not aware of a bow only area but we used to hunt the PSU farms out near Pine grove mills.I used to drive in either gate G or H and hunt that ridge in between two ponds.The hunting was good back then but that was almost 25 years ago.


I read in an Outdoor Life a few years back about hunting friendly colleges and Penn State was a featured school. I think I might have been a fraternity, but their big hunt every year was doing bear drives. Pretty cool article


----------



## jlh42581

Penn State does have a hunting fraternity. About ten years ago I had a contact that was their president. They had a stuffed eagle in the house, its a big fraternity. The entire basement is lined with bucks.

PSU has a fairly good chunk of bowhunting only land but up here theres public land everywhere.


----------



## nicko

In case anybody can't maintain their decorum and starts bickering again, I still have the Bear Whitetail compound bow, finger tab, and satellite broadheads in my basement. Don't make me come to your house and force this terrible setup on you for the rest of the season.


----------



## nicko

This is actually kinda funny. There were maybe 5 people in this thread who cared to even think about looking at barometric pressure when hunting. Now we're a bunch of us (including me) are looking up barometric pressure guides and trying to see what the BP is going to be on the days we hunt. I'll be interested to see how things shake out.


----------



## dspell20




----------



## dspell20

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 3042330


One of the bucks from my ride to work. Look at the belly on him


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> Penn State does have a hunting fraternity. About ten years ago I had a contact that was their president. They had a stuffed eagle in the house, its a big fraternity. The entire basement is lined with bucks.
> 
> PSU has a fairly good chunk of bowhunting only land but up here theres public land everywhere.


Where is the bowhunting only land?I only live a little more than an hour from State college but haven't been there in years.A couple years ago,we were down there and all of the small farms we used to hunt were housing developments.I have no idea where the people come from.


----------



## jlh42581

looks like the one i almost hit last night, close anyhow


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> Where is the bowhunting only land?I only live a little more than an hour from State college but haven't been there in years.A couple years ago,we were down there and all of the small farms we used to hunt were housing developments.I have no idea where the people come from.


I will message you


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> This is actually kinda funny. There were maybe 5 people in this thread who cared to even think about looking at barometric pressure when hunting. Now we're a bunch of us (including me) are looking up barometric pressure guides and trying to see what the BP is going to be on the days we hunt. I'll be interested to see how things shake out.


I would say if anything make a little log ,and right things down and see if you notice better deer movement based on a rising barometer . I remember years ago I would carry a little pad and paper in my backpack and on each days hunt right down stand I was hunting , wind direction, speed, pressure, temps , total deer sightings . I think with todays phones you can do pretty much all that thru a smart phone.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

12-Ringer said:


> avidarcher88pa said:
> 
> 
> 
> go to intellicast and enter your lcoation
> click extended forecast (it is in blue, just above the "current conditions" block)
> click on table table
> click on the day of the week you want to look at
> 
> here is a screenshot of what Friday AM looks like for Glenmoore.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to get 3000' view of the week, click on the graph tab and you will see the temps, winds, and BP forecasts for the week....heres a screenshot of that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pics are small, but you get the idea....hope this helps....
> 
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> That works, was trying in app and couldn't get it. Once I tried website worked good. Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> I would say if anything make a little log ,and right things down and see if you notice better deer movement based on a rising barometer . I remember years ago I would carry a little pad and paper in my backpack and on each days hunt right down stand I was hunting , wind direction, speed, pressure, temps , total deer sightings . I think with todays phones you can do pretty much all that thru a smart phone.


All arguing aside,Pope is correct.Weather,wind and yes,even the moon has an effect but animals live and die by a rising or falling barometer.That doesn't mean you can't kill a deer on a low steady barometer but he is 100% correct.Once that barometer gets slightly above 30,more deer will be on their feet.If you're fortunate enough to be able to pick and chose when you hunt,get out there on when the barometer is between 29.5 and 30.4.The closer to 30.4,the better.


----------



## KMiha

Well, saw two does so far about 100 yards out. And a raccoon wayyy up in a tree. Other than that, not much else. Still a couple of hours left.


----------



## bowtechlx

Good luck


----------



## nicko

Looking like tomorrow will be my last day of work for this week which leaves me free on Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. I'll look to get out at least two of those days and have a couple plans in mind as long as the wind is right.


----------



## KMiha

Ended up seeing six deer, four does and two bucks, a one year old six and a two year old eight. Didn't see any of the shooters we got on camera.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> Ended up seeing six deer, four does and two bucks, a one year old six and a two year old eight. Didn't see any of the shooters we got on camera.


Seeing them is better than not....congrats on a good night.

Joe


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I would say if anything make a little log ,and right things down and see if you notice better deer movement based on a rising barometer . I remember years ago I would carry a little pad and paper in my backpack and on each days hunt right down stand I was hunting , wind direction, speed, pressure, temps , total deer sightings . I think with todays phones you can do pretty much all that thru a smart phone.


Thanks Bob. I have had intentions of keeping a hunting log in the past but life always got in the way and derailed my plans.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Seeing them is better than not....congrats on a good night.
> 
> Joe


That's the truth, thanks. Blood always gets going when I see them moving through the woods. 

So, one question with the barometric pressure and weather conditions. Does it make the "nocturnal buck" theory defunct? I mean, if the right conditions get the deer up and moving, why do we see so much about "nocturnal bucks?" (Serious question, not trying to be a smart ass)


----------



## PaBone

Lots of action tonight despite the wind, had a small buck feeding on acorns at 4:00 and lots of does at last light.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> That's the truth, thanks. Blood always gets going when I see them moving through the woods.
> 
> So, one question with the barometric pressure and weather conditions. Does it make the "nocturnal buck" theory defunct? I mean, if the right conditions get the deer up and moving, why do we see so much about "nocturnal bucks?" (Serious question, not trying to be a smart ass)


Pressure is constant, 24 hours a day
Obviously it fluctuates over that time period, but I can't see any reason why that creates a condition that would get a mature buck to change all of his behaviors. I guess like everything else it is a combination of all of the elements and conditions. I try to think of it like poker...I can do everything possible to create a situation where I have overwhelming odds in my favor, but anything can (and usually does) happen[emoji32] 

Joe


----------



## LXhuntinPA

My brother was able to put an arrow in this guy tonight.


----------



## KMiha

Cangrats to your brother LXHuntinPA


----------



## fatsbucknut

LXhuntinPA said:


> My brother was able to put an arrow in this guy tonight.



wow, both of you guys shot really nice bucks back to back. same area?


----------



## 12-Ringer

LXhuntinPA said:


> My brother was able to put an arrow in this guy tonight.


Very cool...congrats!!

Joe


----------



## LXhuntinPA

fatsbucknut said:


> wow, both of you guys shot really nice bucks back to back. same area?


Thanks, we both shot our best deer this season. They were shot about 20 miles apart.


----------



## jesses80

starting this Friday I'm off every Friday from here on out let the hunting really begin.


----------



## jesses80

great bucks lxhuntin congrats.


----------



## adamsa1

Yes, I am in Allentown and I'll check 205 out this weekend. Thank you.


----------



## River420Bottom

jesses80 said:


> starting this Friday I'm off every Friday from here on out let the hunting really begin.


Good luck on youe season, Johnsonburg is just down the road from me


----------



## muppetmower00

In the woods now. Nice light mist falling but seems like it should be a good morning. Good luck to those that are out.


----------



## River420Bottom

muppetmower00 said:


> In the woods now. Nice light mist falling but seems like it should be a good morning. Good luck to those that are out.


That's how it was when I left my house this morning, got to my friends farm to film and the wind is ripping pretty good.. Back in 2C today, hometown WMU lol good to be back


----------



## palmatedbuck04

There will be no crying saturday night PA guys.....just sayin


----------



## pope125

Love getting to a set and the wind is blowing the opposite way it's suppose too , ugh .


----------



## pope125

LXhuntinPA said:


> My brother was able to put an arrow in this guy tonight.


Congrats !!!


----------



## Matt Musto

adamsa1 said:


> Yes, I am in Allentown and I'll check 205 out this weekend. Thank you.


http://gohuntpa.org/SGL/SGL__205.pdf

Good Luck! I like those game lands. Jordan Creek runs through it and there are some steep hills down to the bottom. If you look on the map you will see how the creek makes a large "S" turn. Go to that saddle in between the two straight runs of the "S". It's not an easy walk but I think you will find good sign there. There are a lot of saddles and benches there that I only identified on my topo maps but never explored. They have corn and food plots planted there as well. It's a shame it gets so hammered for pheasant though. Let me know if you like it there.


----------



## jesses80

same to you .


Hoyt1021 said:


> Good luck on youe season, Johnsonburg is just down the road from me


----------



## nicko

Congrats to your brother LX.


----------



## King

palmatedbuck04 said:


> There will be no crying saturday night PA guys.....just sayin


We will go into the game with grim expectations. That way if Penn State comes close, again, to beating you guys or even if we do win the game then we will be ecstatic. If we lose, then that's what we were expecting from the beginning. So basically it's a win-win. :tongue:


----------



## Mr. October

LXhuntinPA said:


> My brother was able to put an arrow in this guy tonight.


Nice!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

King said:


> We will go into the game with grim expectations. That way if Penn State comes close, again, to beating you guys or even if we do win the game then we will be ecstatic. If we lose, then that's what we were expecting from the beginning. So basically it's a win-win. :tongue:


Just for the record Randy im a Penn St fan,they just take a back seat to the Bucks 1 time a year.i guess you could say they are my second favorite team.its hard not to like Penn St. I felt bad for the school,the program,and the rest of the staff after the Jerry Sandusky deal.a lot of innocent people and players were punished for crap they didnt do,hopefully Penn St gets back in contention soon.


----------



## King

Penn State has a chance. A very slim chance... But they have a chance!


----------



## adamsa1

Thank you I'll check it out and let you guys know.


----------



## PSU Joe

King said:


> Penn State has a chance. A very slim chance... But they have a chance!


I agree. It's possible but not probable. Hoping I don't get disappointed twice on Saturday as taking my boys out for their first sit of the season. Not seeing any movement during the day yet.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PSU Joe said:


> I agree. It's possible but not probable. Hoping I don't get disappointed twice on Saturday as taking my boys out for their first sit of the season. Not seeing any movement during the day yet.


Hope you get some action for your boys!


----------



## 12-Ringer

King said:


> Penn State has a chance. A very slim chance... But they have a chance!


The barometer is forecasted to be falling so PSU has a good chance:wink:

Joe


----------



## Chance

I got these on my Trail Camera. Any Idea what the Big Buck will score? Doesn't look like he has a lot of mass.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-ringer said:


> the barometer is forecasted to be falling so psu has a good chance:wink:
> 
> Joe


lol


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Chance said:


> I got these on my Trail Camera. Any Idea what the Big Buck will score? Doesn't look like he has a lot of mass.


76"


----------



## King

Chance said:


> I got these on my Trail Camera. Any Idea what the Big Buck will score? Doesn't look like he has a lot of mass.


Were these pictures taken in Cochranville by any chance?


----------



## Darkvador

I wish this button buck would leave. Mother nature is calling my name.


----------



## King

I'll be out for a morning sit on Saturday. Low of 42 overnight and with BP just over 30. Then an all day sit the following Saturday. My next set of vacation days don't come until early November when I'm off October 31st, November 1st-3rd, 8th through the 11th, 26th through Dec. 2nd.


----------



## Matt Musto

Chance said:


> I got these on my Trail Camera. Any Idea what the Big Buck will score? Doesn't look like he has a lot of mass.


I'm seeing about 91"


----------



## davydtune

Chance said:


> I got these on my Trail Camera. Any Idea what the Big Buck will score? Doesn't look like he has a lot of mass.



about 71"


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 76"





Matt Musto said:


> I'm seeing about 91"





davydtune said:


> about 71"


All right. Can we get to arguing about this:tongue:


----------



## attackone

not seeing many acorns in bedford county, most of the corn is also coming down.


----------



## 12-Ringer

looks like hunting the rut might be a little tougher this year....seems they figured a few things out







Joe


----------



## Crow27

I have to smack one in the early morning Saturday so I have enough time to get it skinned and hanging before the PSU/OSU game. Maybe this year they'll actually call it correctly and they will win like they should have last year...


----------



## 30feetup




----------



## pope125

Big goose egg this morning !! Back out in the afternoon . Anybody that was out this morning see any movement ?


----------



## Darkvador

Yep. A doe with her two kids. One was a doe and one was a button. That was it.


----------



## Johnnyp5c

Chasing this morning in 5c. 6pt hot on 3 doe. Stood under my stand for a minute or two. Last week I had chasing also but it was a button buck on 6 small doe. I think the young buck are getting curious. Hoping the big boys are not too far off.


----------



## davydtune

Matt Musto said:


> All right. Can we get to arguing about this:tongue:


:laugh:


----------



## jesses80

seen 2 doe that was it good luck in the afternoon pope .


pope125 said:


> Big goose egg this morning !! Back out in the afternoon . Anybody that was out this morning see any movement ?


----------



## jasonk0519

Heading out this afternoon and I just installed a Barometer app on my phone. You guys have got me interested to keep tabs on it now. I wish I had the time to hint when the conditions are perfect, I have to hunt when I can, between 60 hour work weeks and 2 kids there isn't much time to pick and choose.


----------



## pope125

Johnnyp5c said:


> Chasing this morning in 5c. 6pt hot on 3 doe. Stood under my stand for a minute or two. Last week I had chasing also but it was a button buck on 6 small doe. I think the young buck are getting curious. Hoping the big boys are not too far off.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> In a few sits I haven't even seen a buck yet .


----------



## 12-Ringer

jasonk0519 said:


> Heading out this afternoon and I just installed a Barometer app on my phone. You guys have got me interested to keep tabs on it now. I wish I had the time to hint when the conditions are perfect, I have to hunt when I can, between 60 hour work weeks and 2 kids there isn't much time to pick and choose.


Good luck....my Pop was out this morning and saw plenty of squirrels gorging themselves on all of the acorns, but no deer showed up. He's already filled two antlerless tags, just looking for some bone.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck....my Pop was out this morning and saw plenty of squirrels gorging themselves on all of the acorns, but no deer showed up. He's already filled two antlerless tags, just looking for some bone.
> 
> Joe


Seems slow all around this morning !


----------



## jesses80

in the couple times I been out pope I have only seen 1 buck I would say a 2 1/2 year old 8 point and 4 doe now one of the good social scraps I got a camera on the big guys are mainly moving late at night to early morning with a couple day time visits on sundays and a couple nice bucks are visiting it a little more in day light hours more frequently as of late.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ahhh....the infamous daytime Sunday visits to our cam locations . Gotta love em[emoji12]


----------



## jacobh

I haven't seen many button bucks this yr. u guys seeing a lot in your areas?


----------



## arlford

BP is supposed to be 30.00” on Saturday. Monday they’re calling for 30.40”-30.50”. Think it’s worth a shot to take off Monday or at least a few hours?


----------



## King

Sunday pictures... I almost wish I could remotely turn my cameras off on Sundays. A few years ago I got video of a 165" 11 point on a Sunday afternoon with my climber still attached to the base of the tree 20 yards behind the buck. I hunted that tree the day before. He was the biggest buck I've gotten on camera to date and was shot on opening day of shotgun/muzzleloader season that same year 300 yards from me while I was hunting. I heard the shot and spoke to a member of the conservancy where the buck was shot later in the day who confirmed it was him and the green score. Brutal.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> In a few sits I haven't even seen a buck yet .





jacobh said:


> I haven't seen many button bucks this yr. u guys seeing a lot in your areas?


I've seen 7 bucks so far in 4 sits, 5 on September 19th. All were 1.5 year old except the last one I saw on October 3rd, which I didn't get a good look at the rack but he was big bodied. I have seen twin button bucks and another single.



arlford said:


> BP is supposed to be 30.00” on Saturday. Monday they’re calling for 30.40”-30.50”. Think it’s worth a shot to take off Monday or at least a few hours?


It's showing 30.00 tomorrow as well, at least for SE PA. I might try to get out after work but might hold out until temps are in the 50's


----------



## TauntoHawk

arlford said:


> BP is supposed to be 30.00” on Saturday. Monday they’re calling for 30.40”-30.50”. Think it’s worth a shot to take off Monday or at least a few hours?


We interupt this October Archery season with the unnecessary booming of muzzleloaders. If I get out monday it'll be on an escape route with my bow


----------



## bmh143

King said:


> We will go into the game with grim expectations. That way if Penn State comes close, again, to beating you guys or even if we do win the game then we will be ecstatic. If we lose, then that's what we were expecting from the beginning. So basically it's a win-win. :tongue:


I'm going in the same attitude. Pretty much just like last year's game.


----------



## Applebag

I love how we are all checking barometer stats daily now. I might get out Friday. Supposed to be nice and chilly.


----------



## bmh143

Applebag said:


> I love how we are all checking barometer stats daily now. I might get out Friday. Supposed to be nice and chilly.


That's my plan. First of the year for me. I too have been checking the barometer app non stop!


----------



## Xforce41

arlford said:


> BP is supposed to be 30.00” on Saturday. Monday they’re calling for 30.40”-30.50”. Think it’s worth a shot to take off Monday or at least a few hours?


Where are you finding future barometric pressure? 
My weather app doesn't have it.


----------



## Matt Musto

This is the app I use - Antler Insanity. Wind, weather, pressure, stand locations, satellite images of each stand and notes.


----------



## nicko

Barometer madness!!!!!


----------



## yetihunter1

Ok since we have the barometer pressure thing down.....its time for.....MOON POSITION!!! How have you seen a late setting moon in the am and an early rising moon in the pm affect deer movement? Ready....GO....


----------



## attackone

nicko said:


> Barometer madness!!!!!


i wonder if that will be the name of the next series that the drury's come out with.


----------



## nick060200

yetihunter1 said:


> Ok since we have the barometer pressure thing down.....its time for.....MOON POSITION!!! How have you seen a late setting moon in the am and an early rising moon in the pm affect deer movement? Ready....GO....


ive noticed less daytime movements on these days especially when its a full moon.


----------



## bmh143

Matt Musto said:


> This is the app I use - Antler Insanity. Wind, weather, pressure, stand locations, satellite images of each stand and notes.


Love this app. I made my girlfriend get it too, so I don't have to walk here to her stand anymore!


----------



## arlford

It was listed a page or two back, intellicast.


----------



## nick060200

yetihunter1 said:


> Ok since we have the barometer pressure thing down.....its time for.....MOON POSITION!!! How have you seen a late setting moon in the am and an early rising moon in the pm affect deer movement? Ready....GO....


ive noticed less daytime movements on these days especially when its a full moon.


----------



## dougell

I've only ever noticed less early morning and early evening movement on a full moon.As hard as I've tried,I could never come to any other concrete conclusions.The rising and balling barometer is no joke however.


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> Ok since we have the barometer pressure thing down.....its time for.....MOON POSITION!!! How have you seen a late setting moon in the am and an early rising moon in the pm affect deer movement? Ready....GO....


From past experience you will get morning movement once the moon starts to go down , mornings on a full moon I usually don't get into the stand till like 8am . And far as afternoon I really never see good movement pretty much closer to dark


----------



## avidarcher88pa

dougell said:


> I've only ever noticed less early morning and early evening movement on a full moon.As hard as I've tried,I could never come to any other concrete conclusions.The rising and balling barometer is no joke however.


This ^^^
I avoid full moon by a few days. Other than that I hunt, using wind to my advantage. I do look forward to keeping track of pressure and fronts though


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Friday evening looking good. Wish the wind was different, probably gonna have to go to my doe spot.


----------



## Mathias

One more day of work, then a week up in Bradford/Susquehanna.
28 degrees for a low Saturday, which should make my food plot desirable.
I'm taking along a doe decoy I bought last year and will stick a couple of small sheds on it just to see what happens.
Wish list: big buck, fat doe and a coyote…….


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck....my Pop was out this morning and saw plenty of squirrels gorging themselves on all of the acorns, but no deer showed up. He's already filled two antlerless tags, just looking for some bone.
> 
> Joe


You nailed that one, nothing was moving tonight, just a groundhog


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> One more day of work, then a week up in Bradford/Susquehanna.
> 28 degrees for a low Saturday, which should make my food plot desirable.
> I'm taking along a doe decoy I bought last year and will stick a couple of small sheds on it just to see what happens.
> Wish list: big buck, fat doe and a coyote…….


Good luck man, the colors up there last weekend were breathtaking


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Good luck man, the colors up there last weekend were breathtaking
> 
> View attachment 3049266
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Oh those views are killing me. I'm not looking at getting up to our Potter lease until 11/8 and the leaves will likely all be gone by then.


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> Good luck man, the colors up there last weekend were breathtaking


Thanks, spoke with a neighbor today. They said it was past peak but still beautiful.
My 70+yo neighbor thanked me again for rekindling his archery addiction, he killed a fat doe yesterday in his food plot. I'm spreading the word up there. Got another retired neighbor that bought his first bow in a dozen years out too.

If you're up brother, give me a shout.


----------



## muppetmower00

Sat this morning and afternoon didnt see a deer until I hit the ground after last light. Ill try again saturday. Hopefully things pick up around my spots


----------



## nicko

Praise be to Jesus!!!!! I showed Tauntohawks pics to me wife and mentioned that this foliage and scenery will be gone by the time I get up to our lease in November. She said "you should go up there this weekend". ??????????????? HUH ????????????????????????? PLEASE SAY THAT AGAIN!!!!!! And she did.

Looks like I'm making a last minute trip up to the northern tier for a mid October bowhunt. Leave early Friday morning and hunt the rest of Friday, and get an all-day Saturday hunt in. Time to start getting gear together.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Praise be to Jesus!!!!! I showed Tauntohawks pics to me wife and mentioned that this foliage and scenery will be gone by the time I get up to our lease in November. She said "you should go up there this weekend". ??????????????? HUH ????????????????????????? PLEASE SAY THAT AGAIN!!!!!! And she did.
> 
> Looks like I'm making a last minute trip up to the northern tier for a mid October bowhunt. Leave early Friday morning and hunt the rest of Friday, and get an all-day Saturday hunt in. Time to start getting gear together.


Good Luck !!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Had a small 4 pointer chasing a doe this afternoon, she wanted no parts of him! This was down in southern 5c.


----------



## nicko

It fees like Christmas in October. Oh I can't wait!!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

good luck nicko!!!...i'll be cursing you...i mean...wishing you luck while i'm at work friday:wink:


----------



## PABowhunter2011

My brother shot this one tonight in 2c. We watched him all summer on public land. 13 points 187 field dressed.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

congrats to your bro! ...he looks like a happy hunter indeed


----------



## PABowhunter2011

AjPUNISHER said:


> congrats to your bro! ...he looks like a happy hunter indeed


Yeah we're not good at hiding emotion regardless of the deer. We treat them all the same, with a smile. Some of these guys with stud bucks look so angry lol


----------



## AjPUNISHER

was it an accidental femoral artery shot or he wanted it to go there. Never tried that shot but hear they bleed out fast.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PABowhunter2011 said:


> Yeah we're not good at hiding emotion regardless of the deer. We treat them all the same, with a smile. Some of these guys with stud bucks look so angry lol


Don't know that i'd be called angry... but in most of my hunting pic's i 'm not known for having a beaming smile!


----------



## PABowhunter2011

AjPUNISHER said:


> was it an accidental femoral artery shot or he wanted it to go there. Never tried that shot but hear they bleed out fast.


He wasn't aiming there. Buck fever. Got lucky.


----------



## nicko

Great buck pabowhunter2011!!!! Big congrats!!!!


----------



## nicko

Thought it would be worthwhile post up a link to this thread. Good read.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3069962


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Praise be to Jesus!!!!! I showed Tauntohawks pics to me wife and mentioned that this foliage and scenery will be gone by the time I get up to our lease in November. She said "you should go up there this weekend". ??????????????? HUH ????????????????????????? PLEASE SAY THAT AGAIN!!!!!! And she did.
> 
> Looks like I'm making a last minute trip up to the northern tier for a mid October bowhunt. Leave early Friday morning and hunt the rest of Friday, and get an all-day Saturday hunt in. Time to start getting gear together.


Glad I could be of service... There's just something about getting up to the mountains and spending some time immersed in nature during the fall.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Good luck nicko! Please take some pics of the scenery, I'm ready to head north myself! Going to try to get up there for bear season , then I will be there for rifle. Have fun!


----------



## pope125

PABowhunter2011 said:


> My brother shot this one tonight in 2c. We watched him all summer on public land. 13 points 187 field dressed.


Congrats to your brother !!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PABowhunter2011 said:


> My brother shot this one tonight in 2c. We watched him all summer on public land. 13 points 187 field dressed.


Congrats


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to your brother on a great buck


----------



## River420Bottom

Great 2C buck. Glad he found him with the shot..


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Praise be to Jesus!!!!! I showed Tauntohawks pics to me wife and mentioned that this foliage and scenery will be gone by the time I get up to our lease in November. She said "you should go up there this weekend". ??????????????? HUH ????????????????????????? PLEASE SAY THAT AGAIN!!!!!! And she did.
> 
> Looks like I'm making a last minute trip up to the northern tier for a mid October bowhunt. Leave early Friday morning and hunt the rest of Friday, and get an all-day Saturday hunt in. Time to start getting gear together.


Nice! I'm trying to go to my camp in Tionesta this weekend, still kinda up in the air though.


----------



## jesses80

ahhh it's a crisp 35 degrees this morning and Purdy foggy will be going to check cameras and game plan for tomorrow and Saturday good luck to everyone out this a.m.


----------



## Mathias

Lots of deer moving today. Of course I'm at work, but seeing them everywhere it seems.
Weather up state looks potentially bad Saturday with strong gusty winds.


----------



## jesses80

pressure reading this morning reading 30.01 will check deer movement on cameras compared to lower pressure days.


----------



## jesses80

good day to do a little spot and stalk Saturday.


Mathias said:


> Lots of deer moving today. Of course I'm at work, but seeing them everywhere it seems.
> Weather up state looks potentially bad Saturday with strong gusty winds.


----------



## Mathias

Or new hot water heater install :-(


----------



## jesses80

if it makes you feel better mathias I will hunt for yea Saturday.


Mathias said:


> Or new hot water heater install :-(


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Or new hot water heater install :-(


You're having quite a week so far Matt. Painting the laundry room one day, installing a water heater a couple days later. Any chance you'll be able to squeeze in some duct cleaning or deck staining before Saturday?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> You're having quite a week so far Matt. Painting the laundry room one day, installing a water heater a couple days later. Any chance you'll be able to squeeze in some duct cleaning or deck staining before Saturday?


His honey do list has to be getting shorter by the day


----------



## Mathias

Tank at mntn house bad. Water smells like sulphur, not good for my scent free regimen. Should only be an hour job......


----------



## Mathias

As a matter of fact, picking up a couple whiskey barrels today after work for a bar building project.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Tank at mntn house bad. Water smells like sulphur, not good for my scent free regimen. Should only be an hour job......


Sounds like the anode rod inside the tank is done.


----------



## jesses80

you just jinks that one .


Mathias said:


> Tank at mntn house bad. Water smells like sulphur, not good for my scent free regimen. Should only be an hour job......


----------



## Mathias

Agreed Nick. 7 years old now. My bud a plumber said that's about the life span. Unreal modern junk.


----------



## fiveohrsp

Mathias where are you at in Bradford? we have a cabin in New Albany.


----------



## nicko

A little rain in the forecast for my two day trip to Potter but Saturday is looking real good. Couple that with this rising barometer, I'm hoping to see movement. It will be first time hunting this property so just getting myself on deer will be the first step. 


Fri
Oct 16

52° 33°
scattered showers
Showers

40%

W 11 mph

72%
Sat
Oct 17

45° 26°
mostly cloudy
Mostly Cloudy

20%

NW 13 mph

62%


----------



## palmatedbuck04

2 more days


----------



## Mathias

Jesses80, probably so, welcome to my world!
But I'll be hunting every day next week


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> A little rain in the forecast for my two day trip to Potter but Saturday is looking real good. Couple that with this rising barometer, I'm hoping to see movement. It will be first time hunting this property so just getting myself on deer will be the first step.
> 
> 
> Fri
> Oct 16
> 
> 52° 33°
> scattered showers
> Showers
> 
> 40%
> 
> W 11 mph
> 
> 72%
> Sat
> Oct 17
> 
> 45° 26°
> mostly cloudy
> Mostly Cloudy
> 
> 20%
> 
> NW 13 mph
> 
> 62%


Hope that rain holds off for ya,man i hate hunting in the rain


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Agreed Nick. 7 years old now. My bud a plumber said that's about the life span. Unreal modern junk.


Yep, get a tank with a 6 year warranty and it will last 6 years and one day. 

Is it a gas-fired tank or electric? I regularly see both types make it up to 15 years on my inspections but the hardness of the water will play a role in their lifespan.


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Hope that rain holds off for ya,man i hate hunting in the rain


I hate it too Darrin. Friday is the day that looks iffy but Saturday looks good.


----------



## Applebag

I don't mind a light rain, it helps mask the sound of my farting... 

Also, I've seen some of my best buck movement in light showers.


----------



## Applebag

Which brings to mind a question for everyone here.

Do you guys switch position and attempt a silent fart when in your stands? Or do you hold in all together for the full stealth experience?

For especially bad ones, I have sprayed Dead Down Wind to mask the odor (no lie it was that bad)


----------



## nicko

Applebag said:


> Which brings to mind a question for everyone here.
> 
> Do you guys switch position and attempt a silent fart when in your stands? Or do you hold in all together for the full stealth experience?
> 
> For especially bad ones, I have sprayed Dead Down Wind to mask the odor (no lie it was that bad)


I only do that with a rising barometer and if the thermals are in my favor to carry it up and away through the tree tops.


----------



## Darkvador

Applebag said:


> Which brings to mind a question for everyone here.
> 
> Do you guys switch position and attempt a silent fart when in your stands? Or do you hold in all together for the full stealth experience?
> 
> For especially bad ones, I have sprayed Dead Down Wind to mask the odor (no lie it was that bad)


Change your diet before you hunt.


----------



## Applebag

Darkvador said:


> Change your diet before you hunt.


Thanks vador but this was more of a joke than anything else. 

And if I was really that worried about gas I would just take a beano in the morning.


----------



## King

Saturday is shaping up to be a beautiful day to be in the woods. Low of 39 overnight in Cochranville where I'll be hunting with a buddy at the horse farm.


----------



## jlh42581

Remember that guy that gave himself an enema? Maybe you could try that with dead down wind, get some e2 enzyme protection in there, by the end of your hunt you wont even have guts to worry about.


----------



## 12-Ringer

King said:


> Saturday is shaping up to be a beautiful day to be in the woods. Low of 39 overnight in Cochranville where I'll be hunting with a buddy at the horse farm.


Hope you meet up with that kicker buck of yours....he's a good looking deer.

Joe


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Hey guys we're not big on scores because we never kill anything big enough [emoji1].. but what do you guys think this one will go? I'm thinking with the short tines and deductions it won't score great. The score doesn't really matter that smile and experiencing the whole thing with my brother makes it priceless, was just curious.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Hoyt1021 said:


> Great 2C buck. Glad he found him with the shot..


 He caught an artery and then the deer rain into some pine trees so tracking was fairly easy. He made it about 150 yards with blood everywhere. He was certainly lucky that night. A terrible shot but great ending.


----------



## King

12-Ringer said:


> Hope you meet up with that kicker buck of yours....he's a good looking deer.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. Only problem is I'll be hunting a different property than the property he's on. Probably 10 miles separates the properties. I'll be after him next weekend hopefully.


----------



## rmm60985

PABowhunter2011 said:


> Hey guys we're not big on scores because we never kill anything big enough [emoji1].. but what do you guys think this one will go? I'm thinking with the short tines and deductions it won't score great. The score doesn't really matter that smile and experiencing the whole thing with my brother makes it priceless, was just curious.


I'm sayin he goes right around 130 all day


----------



## PABowhunter2011

rmm60985 said:


> I'm sayin he goes right around 130 all day


We have pictures of him in velvet and when I first saw him in the summer that was my initial thought. But being as we don't see deer like him ever I tend to over score lol. Like I said it's a curiosity question, he's a buck of a lifetime for us.


----------



## Octoberjohn

Congrats to your brother PABowhunter2011!! That is a beauty of a buck for our area!! I think the 130" range is a fair guesstimate. I love the splits on him! Good luck the rest of the season to you!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Who cares about the score - he's a great buck - the smile says it all...

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Who cares about the score - he's a great buck - the smile says it all...
> 
> Joe


Amen.


----------



## Applebag

PABowhunter2011 said:


> He caught an artery and then the deer rain into some pine trees so tracking was fairly easy. He made it about 150 yards with blood everywhere. He was certainly lucky that night. A terrible shot but great ending.


It was meant to be! Fate saved it from a sickening tragedy to a great experience. Congrats to your bro!


----------



## Matt Musto

PABowhunter2011 said:


> Hey guys we're not big on scores because we never kill anything big enough [emoji1].. but what do you guys think this one will go? I'm thinking with the short tines and deductions it won't score great. The score doesn't really matter that smile and experiencing the whole thing with my brother makes it priceless, was just curious.


133"

Great buck and congrats to your brother!


----------



## Matt Musto

TauntoHawk said:


> Good luck man, the colors up there last weekend were breathtaking
> 
> View attachment 3049266


That looks purty! Is it early for peak foliage up there this year?


----------



## naturalsteel

Congrats Bowhunter 2011! That is a trophy that will live on for you forever !


----------



## PABowhunter2011

He really was/is a magnificent deer. I'm not going to play tough guy and say all we did was shake hands when we found him. There were some tears and hugging. It was emotional for us to see a buck of that caliber on the ground after all the scouting and planning. We took turns hunting him and it was meant to be for my brother.


----------



## tdj8686

PABowhunter2011 said:


> Hey guys we're not big on scores because we never kill anything big enough [emoji1].. but what do you guys think this one will go? I'm thinking with the short tines and deductions it won't score great. The score doesn't really matter that smile and experiencing the whole thing with my brother makes it priceless, was just curious.


Border line p&y


----------



## PAbigbear

Matt Musto said:


> That looks purty! Is it early for peak foliage up there this year?


Past peak in my area


----------



## palmatedbuck04

tdj8686 said:


> Border line p&y


Agree,maybe just short


----------



## PABowhunter2011

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Agree,maybe just short


I always like your opinion on here so if he dressed out at 187, how old do you think he was? I'm thinking 3-4. He lived in an area with soy beans, acorns and corn. If that matters lol


----------



## rmm60985

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Agree,maybe just short


Are you guys saying net? Or gross?


----------



## PABowhunter2011

rmm60985 said:


> Are you guys saying net? Or gross?


They're probably saying net. I'd say he has at least 6-7 inches in deductions rough guess. Gross he probably does make p&y


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Agree,maybe just short


That's the reason I hate scoring deer.That's an awesome mature deer that won't score very good because of deductions.


----------



## jacobh

Don't get hung up on score. It's depressing to see a beautiful buck like that that won't score high because he is awesome!!!! Hang him on the wall and forget about the score


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Don't get hung up on score. It's depressing to see a beautiful buck like that that won't score high because he is awesome!!!! Hang him on the wall and forget about the score


X2
That buck has some character.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

First time on here this fall been really busy...looking forward to a good fall. Inured my hand so it will be another week or so till I can get out in the woods but in York county, the leaves are looking pretty and the smells and temps are great, cant wait to hit the woods... 

Good Luck to all those who have already been and will be going out...be safe, strap in!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PABowhunter2011 said:


> I always like your opinion on here so if he dressed out at 187, how old do you think he was? I'm thinking 3-4. He lived in an area with soy beans, acorns and corn. If that matters lol


He is atleast 3.5 for sure.could easily be 4.5 hard to tell from the pictures.my cousin shot a buck at our camp that was 184# there was no agriculture around for miles and he was 3.5.like the others said dont get caught up on score its a great deer.i figured he would gross right at pope and young.when i look at a deer all i care is what they gross the net doesnt give you the true size of the deer just the symetry.i have a buck with 34" deductions,the net doesnt tell the story.and thd non may part of your story....ya we have all been there brother i rolled around in s cut cornfield with my buddy in Illinois last yeaf next to the buck i shot and the only people that knoe about that is me ,him,and now all you clowns following this thread LOL congrats again!


----------



## tdj8686

rmm60985 said:


> Are you guys saying net? Or gross?


Net. Regardless of score, if its public land like you said, its a damn good deer thats worthy of mounting.


----------



## dougell

I'd take character over score any day and that deer has character.I killed a main frame 10 point three years ago that was heavy and high but he only had about a 15"inside spread.The cool thing was,he had a third main beam that came out the middle of his forehead.He won't score very high but he looks good on the wall.It was also the first day I ever let my son hunt.He killed a doe about an hour before I killed that buck.The memories trump the score every time.


----------



## rmm60985

tdj8686 said:


> Net. Regardless of score, if its public land like you said, its a damn good deer thats worthy of mounting.


Then to you sir I say, nets are for fish! Just kidding. I agree. That's a damn nice buck anywhere in the state


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I'd take character over score any day and that deer has character.I killed a main frame 10 point three years ago that was heavy and high but he only had about a 15"inside spread.The cool thing was,he had a third main beam that came out the middle of his forehead.He won't score very high but he looks good on the wall.It was also the first day I ever let my son hunt.He killed a doe about an hour before I killed that buck.The memories trump the score every time.


In some instances Doug you can get both score (gross) and character.it seems thats all that comes my way.my deer seem to always have a ton of character which inturn they dont net good,thats ok the gross is all that should count IMO


----------



## dougell

I agree and think that net score is a scam lol.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I agree and think that net score is a scam lol.


Worse than a scam!


----------



## davydtune

palmatedbuck04 said:


> the gross is all that should count IMO





dougell said:


> I agree and think that net score is a scam lol.





palmatedbuck04 said:


> Worse than a scam!



Yes, yes, and yes :darkbeer:


----------



## pope125

davydtune said:


> Yes, yes, and yes :darkbeer:


IMO, I think a deer should be scored for what he is and thats it . Not a perfect world!


----------



## LXhuntinPA

My brother and I went and pulled all our stands today. Rubs and scrapes have popped up all over the place. Both of our bucks were full of bruises on their necks as well. Good luck to everyone still out there. Weather is calling for snow/rain showers in my area this weekend.


----------



## bowtechlx

Beautiful evening in northern 2b. Winds a little harsh but at least its blowing in the right direction lol.



















The e35 is ready to go.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Matt Musto said:


> That looks purty! Is it early for peak foliage up there this year?


Matt I was surprised I thought it was early, the weird part was I was more north in the Catskills just one week prior and they hadn't really started any nice colors yet.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck bowtechlx


----------



## rmm60985

All set up here in 3B. Nice lush clover plot where we've seen some real nice bucks. Pics below..


----------



## 12-Ringer

Finally got an opportunity to sneak away for an evening hunt. Things have just been unreal in our household since Camille was diagnosed with Leukemia on 9/24. We did get some encouraging news last night that she is finally responding to the chemotherapy so marrow/stem cell transplant is in the rear view mirror for now. It never ceases to amaze me what a little time in a treestand can do for the soul.

Glad to be out...settled in Creek 1 around 345...and currently have three button buck under and within 10 yards. Hopefully dad and grandpa are close by and follow the same path....Stand pics a little later as I left my reader on the front seat[emoji45] 










Good luck to everyone out tonight and very special, much appreciated thank you to all those who have kept my family in your thoughts and prayers. We're far from out of the woods, but at least we can see a few trees right now.

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Good luck Joe hope you can relax and enjoy yourself


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Glad to hear the good news! Keep the faith! Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## bowtechlx

jacobh said:


> Good luck bowtechlx


Thanks man


----------



## fmf979

palmatedbuck04 said:


> He is atleast 3.5 for sure.could easily be 4.5 hard to tell from the pictures.my cousin shot a buck at our camp that was 184# there was no agriculture around for miles and he was 3.5.like the others said dont get caught up on score its a great deer.i figured he would gross right at pope and young.when i look at a deer all i care is what they gross the net doesnt give you the true size of the deer just the symetry.i have a buck with 34" deductions,the net doesnt tell the story.and thd non may part of your story....ya we have all been there brother i rolled around in s cut cornfield with my buddy in Illinois last yeaf next to the buck i shot and the only people that knoe about that is me ,him,and now all you clowns following this thread LOL congrats again!


I only worry about gross too. Im not a pro no need to get too technical.


----------



## nicko

Good news Joe. 

Prime time is now. Good luck


----------



## Applebag

Glad to hear it Joe. Your family will be in our prayers in this house.


----------



## nicko

I'm leaving for WMU 3A in Potter about 6am tomorrow. Should get up there between 10:30 and 11:00am. I may use the time when I first get up there to scout out some spots for my climber on Saturday morning (with bow in hand of course) and then look to hunt the fixed stand I set up on Friday evening as long as the wind is right. 

I won't be able to pass along any hunt updates since cell phone reception is non-existant on this property but I like being to leave the phone in the car and allow myself to get immersed in the hunt. There's just something about it when you can get out and nothing matters but the hunt.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> I'm leaving for WMU 3A in Potter about 6am tomorrow. Should get up there between 10:30 and 11:00am. I may use the time when I first get up there to scout out some spots for my climber on Saturday morning (with bow in hand of course) and then look to hunt the fixed stand I set up on Friday evening as long as the wind is right.
> 
> I won't be able to pass along any hunt updates since cell phone reception is non-existant on this property but I like being to leave the phone in the car and allow myself to get immersed in the hunt. There's just something about it when you can get out and nothing matters but the hunt.


How do u get up there Nick i might pass you? Im headed across I-80 tomorrow


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> How do u get up there Nick i might pass you? Im headed across I-80 tomorrow


I'll take the PA turnpike for a while and then end up on I-80 at some point.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> I'm leaving for WMU 3A in Potter about 6am tomorrow. Should get up there between 10:30 and 11:00am. I may use the time when I first get up there to scout out some spots for my climber on Saturday morning (with bow in hand of course) and then look to hunt the fixed stand I set up on Friday evening as long as the wind is right.
> 
> I won't be able to pass along any hunt updates since cell phone reception is non-existant on this property but I like being to leave the phone in the car and allow myself to get immersed in the hunt. There's just something about it when you can get out and nothing matters but the hunt.


Good luck. 

No hunting this weekend for this guy, wife is out on a retreat so I'll be hanging with my 15month old daughter. Probably get out for a hike Sunday with her on my back. 

Can't complain have two does in the freezer and some rut days planned off work.


----------



## Hey Abbott

nicko said:


> I'm leaving for WMU 3A in Potter about 6am tomorrow. Should get up there between 10:30 and 11:00am. I may use the time when I first get up there to scout out some spots for my climber on Saturday morning (with bow in hand of course) and then look to hunt the fixed stand I set up on Friday evening as long as the wind is right.
> 
> I won't be able to pass along any hunt updates since cell phone reception is non-existant on this property but I like being to leave the phone in the car and allow myself to get immersed in the hunt. There's just something about it when you can get out and nothing matters but the hunt.


Best of luck to you man. I live and hunt tioga county and your gonna have a good weekend as far as weather is concerned. I love not having cell service in some of the areas I hunt.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick I expect Pics!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I'm leaving for WMU 3A in Potter about 6am tomorrow. Should get up there between 10:30 and 11:00am. I may use the time when I first get up there to scout out some spots for my climber on Saturday morning (with bow in hand of course) and then look to hunt the fixed stand I set up on Friday evening as long as the wind is right.
> 
> I won't be able to pass along any hunt updates since cell phone reception is non-existant on this property but I like being to leave the phone in the car and allow myself to get immersed in the hunt. There's just something about it when you can get out and nothing matters but the hunt.


Sorry I couldn't swing it this weekend bud...if you have Verizon you'll get service on the lease. If you have AT&T you can go about 3 miles toward Coudersport on 49 and you'll be fine. I also think you'll pick up AT&T signal if you head into the corner cafe for lunch or dinner. You staying in coudersport?


----------



## 12-Ringer

A couple of shots from Creek 1....









































A couple shots of the visitors....









Comfortable enough to take a snooze.









A basket 5-point had to check out the white oak as well...









Sure nice to be out...

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Sorry I couldn't swing it this weekend bud.......: You staying in coudersport?


No worries Joe. Family comes first. 

Yes, staying in Coudersport at the Westgate Inn. Everything I'll need for food, drink, and gas is right there.


----------



## strawcat

30.01 bp no deer no bear no turkey no squirrel. 1 blue jay


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> No worries Joe. Family comes first.
> 
> Yes, staying in Coudersport at the Westgate Inn. Everything I'll need for food, drink, and gas is right there.


Same with AT&T...you won't have any issues there....good luck, hope that stand location works out for ya'

Joe


----------



## Buckbadger

LXhuntinPA said:


> Shot this guy tonight. Turned around at 6:30 and there he was eating leaves off some brush 30 yards away. Wind was blowing from him to me. He started to walk away from me but then must have smelt something he didnt like and turned and walked right to me. Shot him at 20 yards as soon as he offered a broadside shot. He ran about 70 yards. Shot him with a Hoyt Nitrum 28" at 62# with a Carbon Express Piledriver Hunter and Shuttle T broadhead. Went through the heart and busted the off side shoulder.


Congrats on the buck and using a great broadhead too, those heads like to eat.


----------



## nicko

Loaded up and on the road to Potter.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Awesome ! Have fun nicko!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Loaded up and on the road to Potter.


Good luck , and be safe !! Nick, how many bows are you taking ? Looks like your a big Elite guy .


----------



## avidarcher88pa

nicko said:


> Loaded up and on the road to Potter.


Good luck! Got my lone wolf in the truck for this afternoon.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Loaded up and on the road to Potter.


Good luck Nick! Enjoy the solitude.


----------



## PaBone

nicko said:


> No worries Joe. Family comes first.
> 
> Yes, staying in Coudersport at the Westgate Inn. Everything I'll need for food, drink, and gas is right there.


We stayed there when my son got married. He married a girl from Port and the wedding was in Coudersport. What a party weekend we had on the Allegheny.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Good luck , and be safe !! Nick, how many bows are you taking ? Looks like your a big Elite guy .



Two bows Bob. I'm not driving this far and being left bow less if something crazy happens. And yes on the Elites, GT500 and Pulse making the trip. Just finished gassing up at Wawa and getting my breakfast. Back on the road


----------



## jesses80

kids are off to school surgical equipment is loaded in the truck off to scout out a big buck good weather to do a little ground work today good luck to all out hunting today.


----------



## Applebag

Squirrels are moving. Bucks are not.


----------



## bowtechlx

Beautiful morning. To bad nothing's moving. I saw 15 deer leaving the woods last night.


----------



## davydtune

As soon as I finish a project here at work I'll be on the road to Tionesta. Hopefully can get to camp by 2 at the latest so I can get out there for an evening hunt


----------



## CMattero

Nothing moving for me here either


----------



## pope125

Been a slow week it seems so far !!


----------



## Hammer 1

nicko said:


> Two bows Bob. I'm not driving this far and being left bow less if something crazy happens. And yes on the Elites, GT500 and Pulse making the trip. Just finished gassing up at Wawa and getting my breakfast. Back on the road


I wish I kept my Pulse it was my nicest Elite by far! My Pulse was actually faster then the new Impulse bows. Don't get rid of that one.


----------



## pope125

Hammer 1 said:


> I wish I kept my Pulse it was my nicest Elite by far! My Pulse was actually faster then the new Impulse bows. Don't get rid of that one.


Looking to switch from Hoyt to and Elite , just worried about the small grip .


----------



## King

You guys are driving me nuts with this hunting talk this morning. I'll be in the office all day today and won't get out until tomorrow for a morning hunt. Won't get out again until the following Saturday again as well. Driving... me... crazy...


----------



## jlh42581

You might hear the elk while up there, maybe even see them!


----------



## Applebag

King said:


> You guys are driving me nuts with this hunting talk this morning. I'll be in the office all day today and won't get out until tomorrow for a morning hunt. Won't get out again until the following Saturday again as well. Driving... me... crazy...


Right now the woods are very noisy. Acorns and rain falling sporadically while chipmunks and squirrels frolic around. Add in soft leaves from the rain overnight and it's very possible a buck could sneak up on me at any time!


----------



## Tradchef

I was seeing a lot of deer on the cameras up until last week. The nuts are raining down and they are everywhere. Been slow this last week. Real slow. Been using it for scouting and enjoying the woods. Over in Pike County.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Two bows Bob. I'm not driving this far and being left bow less if something crazy happens. And yes on the Elites, GT500 and Pulse making the trip. Just finished gassing up at Wawa and getting my breakfast. Back on the road


Good luck Nicko


----------



## Hammer 1

The grip is what I love the most about Elites. I have a medium sized hand for what its worth. I like the PSE grip as well.


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Looking to switch from Hoyt to and Elite , just worried about the small grip .


If you can, try the V grip out. It is wider than the standard Elite grip an is available on all the 2016 Elites.


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> If you can, try the V grip out. It is wider than the standard Elite grip an is available on all the 2016 Elites.


Thanks for the info guys, going to give the Elite's a real good look . Not real happy with what Hoyt just put out . Same product year after year .


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Thanks for the info guys, going to give the Elite's a real good look . Not real happy with what Hoyt just put out . Same product year after year .


Ask Nick to let you try out a GT500. As I learned last year, newer isn't always better. I haven't shot an Impulse yet, but liked the GT500 better than the E35.


----------



## Darkvador

Dead buck laying 70yrds from my stand. Grim Reaper paid him a visit at 7:20 am. Glad I don't have to deal with muzzleloaders and doe drives tomorrow. Now it's time to leave this state behind for 20 or 30 days.


----------



## 138104

Darkvador said:


> Dead buck laying 70yrds from my stand. Grim Reaper paid him a visit at 7:20 am. Glad I don't have to deal with muzzleloaders and doe drives tomorrow. Now it's time to leave this state behind for 20 or 30 days.


Congrats! Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Darkvador

Perry24 said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see some pictures!


Thanks but I am not a picture poster. Just wanted to let you guys know that there is always hope even though everyone else's morning seemed dead. He was actually the second buck. First one was really nice but my buddy and son hunt here and I would like to see the kid get the nice one. I have a wall full of 16" skull mounts.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Darkvador said:


> Dead buck laying 70yrds from my stand. Grim Reaper paid him a visit at 7:20 am. Glad I don't have to deal with muzzleloaders and doe drives tomorrow. Now it's time to leave this state behind for 20 or 30 days.


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## Ryanp019

Been slow in 4b this weeks as well


----------



## jacobh

Congrats let's see some pics!!!



QUOTE=Darkvador;1079979250]Dead buck laying 70yrds from my stand. Grim Reaper paid him a visit at 7:20 am. Glad I don't have to deal with muzzleloaders and doe drives tomorrow. Now it's time to leave this state behind for 20 or 30 days.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JFoutdoors

Had off from work today so i headed up to tioga last night. Alarm went off this morning, i turned it off closed my eyes for a second and i was out lol. Going to sit in my best stand tonight as long as the wind is right. Main reason for this trip was to keep the road hunters and trespassers away tomorrow. Luckily the neighbor has his cows in my field so that should help. If i dont kill one before i'll be spending the 30th to the 8th up here cant wait.


----------



## naturalsteel

2 doe this morning. No much else happening but seeing a few scrapes showing up. I'll give it a go this afternoon now this front has passed might get them moving. Good Luck all !


----------



## PaBone

pope125 said:


> Looking to switch from Hoyt to and Elite , just worried about the small grip .


I think my E35 is one of the best all around bows I have ever shot. I wrapped my grip in Gamma tennis racket tape and it has a great feel. Added a scope and lots of weight and shot it for my winter indoors. I have it tuned for hunting so I am holding almost nothing.


----------



## PaBone

I am giving the big ten point a rest in Pa., I had him at 30 yards last Monday in some thick grapevines with no shot. I think he is tired of me and I hope to meet up with during the rut. I think I need to spend a few days in Ohio.


----------



## Applebag

naturalsteel said:


> 2 doe this morning. No much else happening but seeing a few scrapes showing up. I'll give it a go this afternoon now this front has passed might get them moving. Good Luck all !


I think the front is just hitting me now. Are you west of Wilkes barre area? 

My barometric pressure just drastically dropped down to 28in. Hopefully the deer are as surprised as I am.


----------



## alancac98

Mathias said:


> Tank at mntn house bad. Water smells like sulphur, not good for my scent free regimen. Should only be an hour job......


Actually Mathias, you may not need to change the whole water heater. I have hard water iron in my house and have had the same problem. Most hot water heater companies sell a magnesium rod , instead of the aluminum that comes in the machine. Just order one, around $40, and install it from the top. You may replace the hot water heater only to have the same problem down the road. Check your manufacture to see what you can do about the problem. It will not only fix the problem, but be a whole lot cheaper as well.


----------



## nick060200

how about monday morning????????? whos hunting?

freezing sunday night and a high pressure system hitting monday, it should be good.


----------



## jesses80

seen 7 deer this am no bucks came in to dry my cloths off for this afternoon it's been raining off and on since 9:30.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Looking to switch from Hoyt to and Elite , just worried about the small grip .


Bob I shot a Hoyt and switched to Elite. I actually like the thin grip better, but I understand they are not for everyone. I like the smaller surface area contact with the palm of my hand and I feel it eliminates grip torque for me. I think I already mentioned Jack Jab in this thread, and he is the Elite dealer to go to.


----------



## Matt Musto

Darkvador said:


> Thanks but I am not a picture poster. Just wanted to let you guys know that there is always hope even though everyone else's morning seemed dead. He was actually the second buck. First one was really nice but my buddy and son hunt here and I would like to see the kid get the nice one. I have a wall full of 16" skull mounts.


Congrats! Do you think you could draw a picture for us then? We need something!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Gonna be windy in 4e tomorrow. Hopefully the muzzle loader hunters push something around.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I wanted to take a quick moment and thank everyone who has continued to offer thoughts and prayers for Camille. We did get some very encouraging news on Wednesday evening that she is starting to respond positively to the current chemotherapy regiment. In turn the urgency of a marrow/stem-cell transplant has seemed to have faded a bit right now. We know we are far from being out of the woods, but at least we can see a few trees at the moment. 

We have put together a small opportunity in honor of Camille with the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society to help raise funds to support research and treatment of those who suffer this terrible disease. In an effort to keep our PA thread focused on hunting, I started this thread in the Caring and Sharing Section....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3077770

If you are interested in how you might be able to help with our event next weekend, drop me a PM!

Good luck to everyone, looks like a nice evening and morning on hand tonight and tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## NEDYARB

Sitting over a sweet food plot tonight. Hoping this front finally puts a buck on his feet in daylight


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I wanted to take a quick moment and thank everyone who has continued to offer thoughts and prayers for Camille. We did get some very encouraging news on Wednesday evening that she is starting to respond positively to the current chemotherapy regiment. In turn the urgency of a marrow/stem-cell transplant has seemed to have faded a bit right now. We know we are far from being out of the woods, but at least we can see a few trees at the moment.
> 
> We have put together a small opportunity in honor of Camille with the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society to help raise funds to support research and treatment of those who suffer this terrible disease. In an effort to keep our PA thread focused on hunting, I started this thread in the Caring and Sharing Section....
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3077770
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone, looks like a nice evening and morning on hand tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Joe


Great news.I wouldn't worry about keeping this thread on course.I'm sure everyone has your daughter in their thoughts.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Bob I shot a Hoyt and switched to Elite. I actually like the thin grip better, but I understand they are not for everyone. I like the smaller surface area contact with the palm of my hand and I feel it eliminates grip torque for me. I think I already mentioned Jack Jab in this thread, and he is the Elite dealer to go to.


I've shot Hoyt for about the last 10 years.I went back and forth between an Elite 32 this past spring and a carbon spider.In the end,I realized either would be a waste of money since most of my season would be spent in a tree behind my son.I still don't know which one I liked better.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Great news.I wouldn't worry about keeping this thread on course.I'm sure everyone has your daughter in their thoughts.


Thanks Doug!

Joe


----------



## Darkvador

Matt Musto said:


> Congrats! Do you think you could draw a picture for us then? We need something!


I do have a pic of it crammed into the trunk of my car but it's on my phone. I did take a bunch of pics of the entry wound and inside the body cavity just in case the "void" subject pops up again on AT. It should within a month. Thanks for the congrats. I only had 2 weeks to nail one in Pa this year so I was hunting my butt off. I needed meat for camp and my trigger finger just locks up when it comes to doe anymore. I was at full draw on at least 10 of them this season. My stomach was saying yes but my trigger finger said no.


----------



## CMattero

Great news Joe!! I just tried fawn bawling the biggest doe I've seen in my life, she would look but wouldn't come over. Had the body of a mature buck it was unreal.


----------



## Applebag

A storm. Complete with hail. Just blew through. Hope this dies down soon. It's ruining prime time!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Darkvador said:


> I am not a picture poster.





Matt Musto said:


> Do you think you could draw a picture for us then?


that was pretty good...

Congrats to Darkvador!



NEDYARB said:


> Sitting over a sweet food plot tonight. Hoping this front finally puts a buck on his feet in daylight
> View attachment 3060658


good luck Brayden! looks like a decent spot there?



mathews xt 600 said:


> Gonna be windy in 4e tomorrow. Hopefully the muzzle loader hunters push something around.


Be in 4e as well...don't like 15mph or higher winds...but wind will be in the right direction for my spot tomorrow. I know there are muzzle loading guys who hunt the property next to me but they were silent last year.

*Applebag*...good luck dude!...couple guys i know talked about hunting after work this after. I no sooner got home from work and it got nasty out.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Bob I shot a Hoyt and switched to Elite. I actually like the thin grip better, but I understand they are not for everyone. I like the smaller surface area contact with the palm of my hand and I feel it eliminates grip torque for me. I think I already mentioned Jack Jab in this thread, and he is the Elite dealer to go to.


Matt , going to go shot one tomorrow. I guess me shooting a Hoyt for so many years I now nothing else than a fatter grip .


----------



## pope125

Getting some warmer clothes out for the morning hunt , good luck to everyone headed out in the morning .


----------



## jacobh

Im opposite shot bowtech for many years with the thin grip. Went to nitrium turbo and loving the grip. Good luck in the am



QUOTE=pope125;1080003778]Matt , going to go shot one tomorrow. I guess me shooting a Hoyt for so many years I now nothing else than a fatter grip .[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMattero

If I had a shotgun, I would have had a damn nice trophy tonight. Last minute a really nice 6 came out. Started looking for does, I hit him with a bleat, a grunt, and nothing..I tried a snort wheeze and he started coming in (keep in mind this is at 6:45 so it's almost dark in the woods). He locked onto me in the stand and then just walked the other way or crossed the creek. I'm not sure which direction he went. Nicest buck I've seen on stand in a while.


----------



## 12-Ringer

CMattero said:


> If I had a shotgun, I would have had a damn nice trophy tonight. Last minute a really nice 6 came out. Started looking for does, I hit him with a bleat, a grunt, and nothing..I tried a snort wheeze and he started coming in (keep in mind this is at 6:45 so it's almost dark in the woods). He locked onto me in the stand and then just walked the other way or crossed the creek. I'm not sure which direction he went. Nicest buck I've seen on stand in a while.


Glad you had some action...I suspect tomorrow should be a good day in our area, first real frost happening overnight with lows around 30-degrees. In the last few days several scrapes have opened and rubs are appearing across the ridges in our area...

Good luck to everyone heading out.

Joe


----------



## skinner2

Will be in my stand in the morning. Hoping to put a good one on the ground.


----------



## Mathias

I had an awesome sit today up north. I had 8 bucks in my plot at once, no does.
Started with 2 spikes and 2 buttons. The largest was a 4 or 5 until the 8pt came in. It was entertaining watching them push each other around. He'll be a good one if he makes it another couple years. Saw several woodcock flying around too. Amazing day in the stand.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## rmm60985

This is all I saw on my sit tonight...

https://vimeo.com/142698077


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome Matt....glad to see all of your hard work starting to pay off....

Joe


----------



## rmm60985

Need some opinions.. So long story short I was sawing a branch and nicked my string.. Drew it back and it didn't blow up so I figured I would be fine for at least this sit. Came home, shot it 3 times into our bag target with no problems.. What would you guys do?


----------



## jacobh

Man I don't know bro.... Im not sure if a nitrium turbo string would fit it was a 29". If it will I have a used set silver and black U can have til U get new ones after the season?


----------



## Xforce41

Thought tonight was gonna be good deer movement, I didn't see one deer, saw 3 different red fox tho. One of them was playing tag with a huge groundhog. I thought for a minute that the fox was looking for a meal, but turns out the groundhog intimidated the fox.
Pretty cool. Gotta start carrying my video camera like I used to.


----------



## nicko

Darkvador said:


> Dead buck laying 70yrds from my stand. Grim Reaper paid him a visit at 7:20 am. Glad I don't have to deal with muzzleloaders and doe drives tomorrow. Now it's time to leave this state behind for 20 or 30 days.


Congrats Vador. I like your description!


----------



## KylePA

Goodluck all in the am. I just got all my cold gear out of hibernation.


----------



## rmm60985

jacobh said:


> Man I don't know bro.... Im not sure if a nitrium turbo string would fit it was a 29". If it will I have a used set silver and black U can have til U get new ones after the season?


Thanks for the offer! I really appreciate it. I think it will definitely get me through the weekend. I may run to the archery shop just to see if they have any strings in the size I need.. If not I think it will be okay


----------



## jacobh

Ok bro I head to Md in an but if u change your mind text me and I'll have my wife send em to u 484-942-7914. Best of luck to u this season. That string makes me nervous for u though


----------



## adr1601

rmm60985 said:


> Need some opinions.. So long story short I was sawing a branch and nicked my string.. Drew it back and it didn't blow up so I figured I would be fine for at least this sit. Came home, shot it 3 times into our bag target with no problems.. What would you guys do?


No worries with that. Keep hunting. Mines much worse than that.


----------



## rmm60985

adr1601 said:


> No worries with that. Keep hunting. Mines much worse than that.


Makes me feel better, I waxed it pretty good and you can't even tell there's anything wrong with it


----------



## PaBone

pope125 said:


> Getting some warmer clothes out for the morning hunt , good luck to everyone headed out in the morning .


I broke out the Wooltimate tonight in my stand, the wind was cold


----------



## adr1601

rmm60985 said:


> Makes me feel better, I waxed it pretty good and you can't even tell there's anything wrong with it


If it makes you feel any better than that, I took mine to CO for diy backpack elk. Good luck!


----------



## Ryanp019

I asked this already but never got a response. Any oven you guys in or around 4b ever do any rattling? I have tried it here and there with no luck over the last few years but not very often


----------



## Live4Rut

I broke a 3 year dry spell this evening. My last buck was 2012 after letting a very respectable 8 point go last season. About 15 minutes after a doe cruised by this 9 point checked a scrape and turned broadside for a 25 yard shot. Ran 50 yards, going to retire the Destroyer 340 on this one and look into a new toy for a new 2016 season. It's bitter sweet as I have vacation for the first two weeks of November so I'll be missing my favorite time of the year to hunt. Next year I might just wait until Halloween to hit the woods!


----------



## 12-Ringer

rmm60985 said:


> Need some opinions.. So long story short I was sawing a branch and nicked my string.. Drew it back and it didn't blow up so I figured I would be fine for at least this sit. Came home, shot it 3 times into our bag target with no problems.. What would you guys do?


I would not shoot it....I hate to be the one to say it, but I would not. I was on the range when a guys string snapped, I'll spare the gruesome details and just say; severe, permanent injury.

The insignificant cost of a new set and time it takes to tune them up FAR outweigh the alternative in my opinion. One thing to remember about a bow string, it is constantly under a load. What appears to be a small nick in the string can get worse simply hanging on a hook or in your case. Waxing it doesn't repair, in fact it hides it some making it more difficult to visually inspect.

Just my .02...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Live4Rut said:


> I broke a 3 year dry spell this evening. My last buck was 2012 after letting a very respectable 8 point go last season. About 15 minutes after a doe cruised by this 9 point checked a scrape and turned broadside for a 25 yard shot. Ran 50 yards, going to retire the Destroyer 340 on this one and look into a new toy for a new 2016 season. It's bitter sweet as I have vacation for the first two weeks of November so I'll be missing my favorite time of the year to hunt. Next year I might just wait until Halloween to hit the woods!
> 
> View attachment 3063162


Congrats on a fine deer....

Joe


----------



## Live4Rut

Thank you very much. I'm pretty happy with him, next year I'll hold off for the the big one. Blessed to have taken another buck while my dad is able to get out and experience the success with me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Live4Rut said:


> Thank you very much. I'm pretty happy with him, next year I'll hold off for the the big one. Blessed to have taken another buck while my dad is able to get out and experience the success with me.


Trophies are relative...a trinket earned in the right company is much more valuable than a fortune earned alone.....

That is a good PA buck, the fact you could share the experience with your Pop makes it a GREAT one.

Congrats again!

Joe


----------



## nicko

So I spent almost 8 hours in the woods today. Got to the lease at 10:45 and was dressed and moving by 11:00. Stayed until 6:45 and in that time, I saw a crow, a hawk, a bluejay, and chipmunks. Fairly uneventful. 

Trees up here are about 1/4 - 1/3 stripped of their leaves butt remaining trees with leaves are still holding tight. I think the amount of leaves on the ground made it difficult to read/see any sign. I saw very little sign and no rubs at all. I would have hoped that during the course of my speed scouting and walking through the woods that I would have blundered into something but no luck. Oh well. Deciphering 2500 acres doesn't happen in one day. 

I did find a spot at the far corner of a clear cut that had more sign and droppings than any other area I looked at today. I marked the tree and it will be my morning stand this morning.


----------



## nicko

Some pics.


----------



## Lcavok99

Of course, all the weather websites say zero l ercent chance of rain, and here it is raining... deer should be moving though once it stops.


----------



## nicko

Time to make the donuts.


----------



## Lcavok99

Lol what does that mean? I never heard that before.


----------



## nicko

Lcavok99 said:


> Lol what does that mean? I never heard that before.



It's an old Dunkin donuts commercial where the bleary eyed worker gets up and says the same thing before heading off to work to make the donuts.


----------



## nicko

Frosted Windows and no scraper in the car.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Nick and everyone one else.
I just peeked outside; it's crisp n clear with a million stars.
A shower and a 100 yard walk down to my stand….


----------



## Hey Abbott

It's a cold one here at my place. Gonna head to the oaks and see if one of the big boys I'll get on his feet.


----------



## CMattero

So does the blaze orange have to be worn all day? Or only when walking since its small game season along with youth muzzleloader.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Walking and then something on treestand visible.


----------



## CMattero

Hey Abbott said:


> Walking and then something on treestand visible.


Thanks!


----------



## pope125

Live4Rut said:


> I broke a 3 year dry spell this evening. My last buck was 2012 after letting a very respectable 8 point go last season. About 15 minutes after a doe cruised by this 9 point checked a scrape and turned broadside for a 25 yard shot. Ran 50 yards, going to retire the Destroyer 340 on this one and look into a new toy for a new 2016 season. It's bitter sweet as I have vacation for the first two weeks of November so I'll be missing my favorite time of the year to hunt. Next year I might just wait until Halloween to hit the woods!
> 
> View attachment 3063162


Great shot , Congrats !!


----------



## pope125

Getting dressed thinking ground blind or tree !!


----------



## King

Heading out for a morning sit at the horse farm with a buddy of mine. 39 degrees. Going to be a beautiful morning regardless of what we see


----------



## muppetmower00

Alarm didn't go off just got in stand now. Good luck guys


----------



## Lcavok99

Ohh I remember now. Haha that's funny.


----------



## rmm60985

Set up on an oak ridge this morning


----------



## pope125

Good start !! 2 buck and 6 doe .


----------



## King

Just had a 3 point at 28 yards. If only he was a few years older. Only deer I've seen so far this morning.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Just had a 2 1/2 yr old 7 pt at 20 yds I Let him walk nice encounter though.


----------



## bmh143

Coyote came 25 yds from my girlfriend's stand. You think her spot is done for the morning?


----------



## CMattero

Ended up seeing two deer one that I'm not so sure of an one nice buck at 6:50 in the morning. At 7 o'clock there were some trespassers and they were using shotguns on the creek hunting ducks I suppose. I confronted them and now my hunt is over before it even could begin. I'm going out this afternoon hopefully with better luck and less trespassers


----------



## Mathias

bmh143 said:


> Coyote came 25 yds from my girlfriend's stand. You think her spot is done for the morning?


No.


----------



## Mathias

Walked down to plot @6am, deer ran out no idea what the were. Short time later I saw this white image in front of me maybe 20 yards, looks like a small ghost. Put glass on it and saw a nearly pure white skunk. 3 small bucks came feeding thru, again no does. Saw some in the distance and heard 5-6 distant shots.
I probably won't hunt again until Monday morning.
water heater time now…..
good luck everyone!


----------



## ernieball33

bmh143 said:


> Coyote came 25 yds from my girlfriend's stand. You think her spot is done for the morning?


No. I'm set up in a heavily coyote populated area. I had pictures last week of four coyotes laying in front of my camera. Fifteen minutes later a group of does come in and fed right where the coyotes were laying. On a positive note, I just shot one of the coyotes 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Mathias

Nice ernie!, post a pic later. where in Pa?


----------



## ernieball33

2C around Somerset. I doubt I'll find it. It was moving and I hit it back a little. I shot one in this stand last year and never found it. Coyotes tend to run until they die from my experience. If I find him, I'll post a pic.


----------



## bmh143

ernieball33 said:


> No. I'm set up in a heavily coyote populated area. I had pictures last week of four coyotes laying in front of my camera. Fifteen minutes later a group of does come in and fed right where the coyotes were laying. On a positive note, I just shot one of the coyotes 20 minutes ago.




Haha. I asked her why she didn't shoot it and she said it looked too much like a dog!


----------



## skinner2

2 small buck came through and saw 8 doe as well. Hopefully the activity continues.


----------



## Mr. October

No hunting for me this morning due to other obligations. I was out last night and have crossed evening hunts off for the rest of the year. It just is NOT a good evening spot. I am planning to head down to NJ to hunt tomorrow though. 

Good luck everyone today.


----------



## Mr. October

And I just talked to my buddy who couldn't hunt this morning either but already filled his buck tag. We haven't seen a mature doe on our hunting spot in 2 years. But when he was outside this morning 6 of them came right through where we would normally be hunting. Naturally.


----------



## King

Always seems to work that way.


----------



## tdonovan55

Went out last night and didn't see anything other than some turkey, got soaking wet. It wasn't nice out. 
I skipped going out this morning before work, for the first time all season. We got some snow on the ground here in 1B.
It's all melted by now however. I'll get back out this evening, and see if I have any luck.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Ok guys need some advice asap... No one in my family hunts so looking for help. Shot a nice deer last night, tracked him, bumped him. Came back in morning and finally found him.,half eaten. Should I take back straps?? Looks like coyote ate rear end


----------



## palmatedbuck04

avidarcher88pa said:


> Ok guys need some advice asap... No one in my family hunts so looking for help. Shot a nice deer last night, tracked him, bumped him. Came back in morning and finally found him.,half eaten. Should I take back straps?? Looks like coyote ate rear end


Not sure if there is anything u can do,maybe see if a CO will issue you another tag


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Trophies are relative...a trinket earned in the right company is much more valuable than a fortune earned alone.....
> 
> That is a good PA buck, the fact you could share the experience with your Pop makes it a GREAT one.
> 
> Congrats again!
> 
> Joe


When I read this. I pictured Anthony Hopkins in The Edge. Henceforth you are now known as sir ringer.


----------



## bowtechlx

Saw 3 doe and a spike this morning hunting out of the blind. They were moving real early. I was fighting the z monster all morning.

I wore my scent blocker apex jacket and pants, and the fuzzy scent blocker base layer. I was so warm and toasty that it was making me nod off and on lol. Scent blocker makes some high quality stuff I highly recommend it. I don't believe it mask your scent but its super well made and can be bought cheap on eBay.

Good luck to everyone this evening.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> When I read this. I pictured Anthony Hopkins in The Edge. Henceforth you are now known as sir ringer.


That my friend made me smile....

Joe


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Well last night was fun. Watched a couple doe get pushed by a 3 pointer. Then he made the mistake of grunting. That attracted the attention of a 8 pointer. Put an arrow through him at 20 yards. Looked and felt good. Waited 1/2 hour and climbed down. GOOD blood. Walked about 50 yards and up he got and was gone. Went to the spot he bedded and found lots of blood and what looked like a piece of lung. Could hear him moving through the thick stuff. Went back at first light and tracked him for another mile or so. Couple of drops every two feet or so, finally found him around 930 /945. Butt and stomach torn apart by coyotes.... Lesson learned, next time wait an hour at least. Still pretty proud I was able to find him


----------



## jasonk0519

avidarcher88pa said:


> Well last night was fun. Watched a couple doe get pushed by a 3 pointer. Then he made the mistake of grunting. That attracted the attention of a 8 pointer. Put an arrow through him at 20 yards. Looked and felt good. Waited 1/2 hour and climbed down. GOOD blood. Walked about 50 yards and up he got and was gone. Went to the spot he bedded and found lots of blood and what looked like a piece of lung. Could hear him moving through the thick stuff. Went back at first light and tracked him for another mile or so. Couple of drops every two feet or so, finally found him around 930 /945. Butt and stomach torn apart by coyotes.... Lesson learned, next time wait an hour at least. Still pretty proud I was able to find him
> View attachment 3064514


Nice Buck! Congrats.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

jasonk0519 said:


> Nice Buck! Congrats.


Thanks! Kept backstraps. Still got 2 doe tags


----------



## 138104

Rain, wind, and hail in 4B. I guess I wasn't meant to hunt this afternoon...lol! Hopefully it clears out quickly.


----------



## Hey Abbott

One 4 point this morning and lost count of does.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Pulled the card on my camera on the opposite side of my property that i was hunting yesterday and my target buck walked by at 8pm. Not sure where to hunt this afternoon cause i saw a different shooter yesterday afternoon around 5pm but he's a little smaller. decisions decisions.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

JFoutdoors said:


> Pulled the card on my camera on the opposite side of my property that i was hunting yesterday and my target buck walked by at 8pm. Not sure where to hunt this afternoon cause i saw a different shooter yesterday afternoon around 5pm but he's a little smaller. decisions decisions.


Sounds like a win, win!


----------



## Hammer 1

My creaky E-35 got it done this morning!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

1st morning/day out for me so far...

Original plan was to go to the public spot where i tagged my buck and doe last year...but i get a call last night from a farmer i used to work for who wanted us to come up and try to take some doe. Another guy we know took a doe there last night and saw 8 to 10 more. 

So to the farm i went instead. Around 38 degrees as i sit there this morning. A screech owl kept at it for awhile and as it slowly got lighter 2 of them flew into a tree not far from me and hung out a bit before flying off. That was kinda cool i thought to see.

Other than the squirrels after that it was quiet morning till a bit after 8. Then, I hear somebody screaming quite a distance away...what the hell? The screaming slowly gets closer and closer until i see a woman on a gator/gocart mobile...she slowly goes past me about 50yds out and stops. The banshee woman shuts it off gets off it and screams some more. I can't tell for the life of me what the hell she's yelling but she gets back on the cart and drives off and out of sight screaming the whole way. Then 1 of my 2 assumptions as to whats going on comes running up through the woods towards the direction i last heard her...her friggin dog!

I moved from that spot and ended up seeing 2 doe about 10:30...no shot though. That's my day up till now. Supposed to be much better late afternoon movement than morning here...so see what shows.


----------



## rmm60985

I ended up seeing 1 pretty decent buck and 4 doe. Two other guys hunted the same property. One of them saw 20 deer, the other saw 11.. Oh did I mention the pressure is pretty high today too?


----------



## Mathias

AjP.....


----------



## pope125

Hammer 1 said:


> My creaky E-35 got it done this morning!


congrats !!


----------



## pope125

Can any of you guys suggest a suit for like the temps we had this morning maybe lower 30's? The suit I been wairing for those temps was a Scent Blocker Road Trips like a fleece that was like 10 years old and I have sewn the zippers and pockets so many times and the zipper broke on the pants this morning . Its about time to retire it .


----------



## falconduke

Pope125. I wear a Sitka Fanatic suit when its cold like this here in Pa. Its a great suit and perfect for archery as well


----------



## muppetmower00

I went to tj maxx and bought a packable down jacket. Its been awesome nice and warm, thin, and reduces the layers I wear. 

But I also have the fleece roadtrips suit. Bought the cold weather outfitters last year which is nice too. I wear UA cold gear compression top/bottom and the polyester top/bottom with high wool socks and 800gram boots works well.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

pope125 said:


> Can any of you guys suggest a suit for like the temps we had this morning maybe lower 30's? The suit I been wairing for those temps was a Scent Blocker Road Trips like a fleece that was like 10 years old and I have sewn the zippers and pockets so many times and the zipper broke on the pants this morning . Its about time to retire it .


I was using sitka stratus, worked well, gonna do layers when it gets colder


----------



## bowtechlx

pope125 said:


> Can any of you guys suggest a suit for like the temps we had this morning maybe lower 30's? The suit I been wairing for those temps was a Scent Blocker Road Trips like a fleece that was like 10 years old and I have sewn the zippers and pockets so many times and the zipper broke on the pants this morning . Its about time to retire it .


I would go with the sent blocker alpha or the scent blocker apex suits. I have both of them and they are simply amazing. They are super well made, warm, and comfortable. You can pick them up on eBay for half off retail price.


----------



## CMattero

People are so....I'll leave that blank. I was just told I'm not supposed to be hunting here by some old lady. Told her I had written permission and showed her my back tag. Meanwhile her dog was walking all around the area. Hopefully my night changes.


----------



## bowtechlx

We have flurries up her in upper 2B. I hope it gets the deer moving soon.


----------



## alancac98

Saw nothing but a form go by during light. Unfortunately, I bumped about 6 deer going in the woods this morning. I was on a path about 150 yards from the nearest field, and it looks like the deer that I bumped were hitting the acorns, which were so thick I could have surfed on them. Cold and wet day. I won't be hitting the woods this evening as a large area of showers will be coming through from 5:30 - 7 PM. Just my freakin' luck. The wife is in school, comes home exhausted, and I take care of the kiddos all night so she can study. It's only a 3 week CNA class that should be over by the beginning of November. I'll live in a tree, then! Good luck to those going out tonight. Draw some blood for me.


----------



## CMattero

7 people and 2 dogs and I've been here since 3:40...


----------



## Ryanp019

Been on stand since 230 shot a coyote at 3 that I'll track at dark. Hope I didn't ruin my afternoon hunt but wasn't letting him ealk


----------



## 138104

Crazy weather...just got pelted with hail and rain.


----------



## tyepsu

Well done Ryan. The only good coyote, is a dead coyote. 

The spot I decided to go this morning looked like the first day of rifle season. 2 trucks parked when I parked and another 2 while I was getting my gear around. The one truck 5 Amish piled out of, 2 of the guys lit up cigarettes while everyone else got the climbers off the game carrier. I decide to stick with that property and saw a doe with 2 fawns around 815. I just got out to a different property. Hopefully I finally lay eyes on the drop tine I've gotten on camera.


----------



## PA prime

CMattero said:


> 7 people and 2 dogs and I've been here since 3:40...


That sounds like most of my areas.


----------



## Mathias

Watching Roll Tide and the flurries here in 3C. Looking forward to Mon-Fri, peace n quiet!


----------



## skinner2

I was out until about noon today. I saw 10 doe and 2 small bucks. No evening hunt for me today. Will be back out Monday morning.


----------



## bmh143

So I've got this guy and another 9 point that keep showing up on my cameras 4 or so times a week, but always after dark. Any idea when I should really start getting after them? It's on a 30 acre property we own, but I'm worried about "over hunting" it. Only been out there once this year, but was thinking about staying out of there til November. Id really like my GF to get a crack at this guy for her first buck.


----------



## dspell20

bmh143 said:


> View attachment 3066258
> 
> 
> So I've got this guy and another 9 point that keep showing up on my cameras 4 or so times a week, but always after dark. Any idea when I should really start getting after them? It's on a 30 acre property we own, but I'm worried about "over hunting" it. Only been out there once this year, but was thinking about staying out of there til November. Id really like my GF to get a crack at this guy for her first buck.


Wait for a good cold front and head in. Any scrapes or rubs?


----------



## bmh143

dspell20 said:


> Wait for a good cold front and head in. Any scrapes or rubs?


Quite a bit just up above where this pic is. No scrapes yet, just rubs that I've seen. 

I've been seeing him on camera since August. Have a few smaller 5s and 6s too, but haven't seen them much lately.


----------



## fmf979

bowtechlx said:


> I would go with the sent blocker alpha or the scent blocker apex suits. I have both of them and they are simply amazing. They are super well made, warm, and comfortable. You can pick them up on eBay for half off retail price.


I have the alpha and outfitter and like both for these temps.


----------



## Ryanp019

Well ended up seeing 7-8 doe and didn't find my yote. I know I hit him but found no blood or hair or the arrow at the impact site. Circled around a little and still no blood????


----------



## Hey Abbott

Ended up seeing nothing and had a pack of coyotes follow me out of the woods.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I saw only 1 more deer the rest of the day...probably about 5:45pm the wind finally started to die off. That's much better now!

Just for sheets and giggles in the afternoon, i opened up a can of lowe's buck butter(Lowe's version of Ever Calm i believe) and sat the container on a fallen tree up off the ground about 2 feet...and sat maybe 10 feet away from it. Normally i don't use much if any scent and most of the time i'm off the ground but about 6:30pm I hear a deer coming on a fast trot right at me and i mean RIGHT to me! I had my bow at the ready...looked like a big doe pushing 160 till it got closer then i see it's a dark racked 5pt. At about 8-10yds i give a little wiggle to let him know i was there or else it was gettin time to defend thyself.

He quickly veered off 90 degrees and went in the similar direction as the 2 doe this morning. THAT's where a deer trail is...no trails were near the course he was originally taking and it wasn't a very open spot for him to cross through. Only thing i can figure is he was coming to the scent?

2 others guys hunted there this morning till 10 and they saw zip. My dad saw zip in the am but saw 2 doe tonight...no shots though.


----------



## bowtechlx

Hey Abbott said:


> Ended up seeing nothing and had a pack of coyotes follow me out of the woods.


Damn that's nuts. Where do u live?


----------



## 12-Ringer

My Pop made it out this morning and didn't see a deer. Have heard similar reports from a few others.

Joe


----------



## PaBone

Had a nice 8pt chasing 6 does around me tonight, lots of action. He chased one doe around the hill and I grunted at him and 5 minutes later he walked under my tree. He was around a 17 incher with decent tines.


----------



## PAbigbear

Not a bowkill but i am happy with how the day went. This fool and his 2 buddies spooked a deer that was about to step into the clover I was watching.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Can any of you guys suggest a suit for like the temps we had this morning maybe lower 30's? The suit I been wairing for those temps was a Scent Blocker Road Trips like a fleece that was like 10 years old and I have sewn the zippers and pockets so many times and the zipper broke on the pants this morning . Its about time to retire it .


Bob, the best clothing I bought for cold weather hunting is a 1 piece insulated coverall. There are no seams to allow air infiltration which is huge. The lack of seams helps retain heat better than a pants and jacket combo.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Bob, the best clothing I bought for cold weather hunting is a 1 piece insulated coverall. There are no seams to allow air infiltration which is huge. The lack of seams helps retain heat better than a pants and jacket combo.


Thanks Nick !! How did you hunt go ?


----------



## Ryanp019

PaBone said:


> Had a nice 8pt chasing 6 does around me tonight, lots of action. He chased one doe around the hill and I grunted at him and 5 minutes later he walked under my tree. He was around a 17 incher with decent tines.


Now that's exciting


----------



## pope125

avidarcher88pa said:


> I was using sitka stratus, worked well, gonna do layers when it gets colder


Are you happy with it, keeping you warm ?


----------



## Buckbadger

Hey Abbott said:


> Ended up seeing nothing and had a pack of coyotes follow me out of the woods.


Now I find that hard to believe? Any coyotes/coyoties I ever encountered run off like scaredey cats the minute they smell or see you. If they truly were stalking you, I would have turned around and chased them off, don't ever let them think they can stalk a human.


----------



## nicko

Today was a better day, day two hunting the new lease. Light crunchy snow on the ground when I got up there about 6am. I saw two deer this morning from the stand location I scouted yesterday but about 70-80 yards out (right church, wrong pew, but a success nonetheless). Four deer seen total. I know some of you guys are seeing 8-10 deer regularly but for big woods hunting and nothing making the deer move, I'll take it. 

I spent a lot of time walking the multiple timbered sections on this property looking for sign. The cut areas and their edges right now appear to be the ticket. It's chitty to walk through because of all the slash timber which would make a deer drag miserable but that's where all the sign is. 

About 1pm, I was walking inside the wood line along one of these areas and heard a short "meeh" as I was walking. I had a can call in my pack and assumed it just flipped and that was the source. But within a minute as I was standing at the edge of a drainage cutout, I heard the "meeh" again but I was standing still and not moving. I looked across the drainage and saw a deer coming in my direction and "meeh"ing the entire time as as she was walking. I dropped to a knee (wearing my orange hat and vest), knocked an arrow, and readied for a shot. Her line was above me but the angle she took was bringing her closer and closer. And she was making that "meeh" call the entire time. Just as I was looking for the right time to draw, I felt the wind on the back of my neck and knew my window to shoot was closing quickly but there was no brush or trees big enough to screen my draw. She hit my scent stream and that was it. What could have been a 20-25 yard shot evaporated on the heels of a fickle wind that changed directions all day. It would have been very sweet to fill a tag on the first trip hunting this property with the bow, on the ground, and wearing the god-forsaken orange hat and vest. Oh well.

All in all, a good and satisfying day. And a good bit of knowledge that will help me decide how to hunt it when I come back in three weeks and then for the 2nd week of the gun season.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

pope125 said:


> Are you happy with it, keeping you warm ?


Definitely happy. Very impressed.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Not my brother's deer but my 8 point shot this morning. I couldn't be happier with him. Had my brother right beside me for it so it made all the better.


----------



## pope125

PABowhunter2011 said:


> Not my brother's deer but my 8 point shot this morning. I couldn't be happier with him. Had my brother right beside me for it so it made all the better.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Congrats to you both !!


----------



## nicko

Congrats to all the successful hunters.


----------



## nicko

Some pics from yesterday. I took the one of somebody's ladder stand because it just seemed to stand out so much with that cover on it.


----------



## Mathias

17 degree's here.


----------



## KMiha

Nicko, is it the picture or does that ladder stand look like it's only 10 feet off the ground? 

Congrats to all the successful hunts over the weekend. 

Friday evening I saw a buck about 90 yards away, but only for a second and just saw a light colored rack, couldn't tell what he was. Later I saw about five does late. Made up my mind to take one, but none ever got within range before it got too dark to take an ethical shot. Went out Saturday morning with my dad and we got skunked. I'll probably get out Tuesday evening. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## PaBone

I bought the Cabelas Wooltimate in the outfitter camo and I am very happy with it. It has the wind shear lining and I sat for hours in that cold wind and never got cold.


----------



## pope125

PaBone said:


> I bought the Cabelas Wooltimate in the outfitter camo and I am very happy with it. It has the wind shear lining and I sat for hours in that cold wind and never got cold.


My friend has the same suit likes it a lot .


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaBone said:


> I bought the Cabelas Wooltimate in the outfitter camo and I am very happy with it. It has the wind shear lining and I sat for hours in that cold wind and never got cold.


Yes very good stuff....I have the jacket, pants, and vest. Find myself wearing the vest often as a layer.

Joe


----------



## 138104

Since we are on the subject of clothing, what gloves do you guys like for archery?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nick....did you hang a stand when you went up earlier this year? I was under the impression you had hung a stand off the SW edged for the 7 acre field along that lower ridge?

Bet it was nice to be up there!

Joe


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> Since we are on the subject of clothing, what gloves do you guys like for archery?


I do were gloves when it gets colder and they are very thin I use the ones fro UA think its a liner glove. I will take my shooting hand glove and I will cut the tips off the the thumb and index finger . I was big into the chemical hand warmers till I found these last year Celestron firecel+ it is a hand warmer that you can recharge has a light also built into it and has a spot to charge your phone . This things are unreal and get crazy hot . Here is a little tip if you guys don't now about it already if your using those chemical hand warmers and say you have and 18 hour one and you only hunt a few hours in the morning don't let it go to waist you can but it in a ziplock baggie and it stops the heating processs. And when your ready to hunt again pull them out of the baggie and your got to go .


----------



## naturalsteel

Perry24 said:


> Since we are on the subject of clothing, what gloves do you guys like for archery?


I bought a pair of heavy fleece fold back mittens with the fingers underneath at Dunhams and have worked well so far. They have a release slot also. I'll give them a good workout tomorrow morning with temps at 23 degrees here overnight.


----------



## naturalsteel

nicko said:


> Some pics from yesterday. I took the one of somebody's ladder stand because it just seemed to stand out so much with that cover on it.


What county Nicko? I miss the Big Woods of Northern Pa. I moved to Columbia County and have Sullivan county 20 mins away and Lycoming 5 mins away.Nothing like the call of the Big Woods! Good Luck in your hunting endeavors !


----------



## KylePA

Ended up filling my buck tag last night in 5c. Shot a 16" inside 9 pointer at 6:35. Ended up being the only deer I saw on stand. Shot was around 18 yards and he took off like he was shot out of a cannon, with it being soo windy I never heard him crash. I saw the arrow hanging out his side with the nocturnal so I decided to give him a couple hours. My brother and I went back at 11pm and found him 60/70 yards away. Ended up shooting him through the thin part of the shoulder through the heart and the arrow just barely broke the skin on the far side elbow. Definitely would have heard him crash if not for the wind but with the temps last night it was much better to be safe than sorry. First deer with the new Elite E-35. I will get pictures up shortly.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Kyle was that at your new house?


----------



## bowtechlx

KylePA said:


> Ended up filling my buck tag last night in 5c. Shot a 16" inside 9 pointer at 6:35. Ended up being the only deer I saw on stand. Shot was around 18 yards and he took off like he was shot out of a cannon, with it being soo windy I never heard him crash. I saw the arrow hanging out his side with the nocturnal so I decided to give him a couple hours. My brother and I went back at 11pm and found him 60/70 yards away. Ended up shooting him through the thin part of the shoulder through the heart and the arrow just barely broke the skin on the far side elbow. Definitely would have heard him crash if not for the wind but with the temps last night it was much better to be safe than sorry. First deer with the new Elite E-35. I will get pictures up shortly.


Congrats can't wait for the pics.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Nick....did you hang a stand when you went up earlier this year? I was under the impression you had hung a stand off the SW edged for the 7 acre field along that lower ridge?
> 
> Bet it was nice to be up there!
> 
> Joe


Yeah, it was nice Joe. The foliage up there is a mixed bag right now. About 1/4 - 1/3 of the trees are stripped bare but there is still a lot of green too. But there was snow Friday night, on and off throughout the day on Saturday, and more snow overnight with a dusting this morning. 

I did hang a stand back in the summer on the trail leading into the bottom of the 7 acre field but I'm going to move it when I head up there again in 3 weeks. That field has zero sign and there was nothing on the trail I where I hunt it. I'll look to move it into the bottom corner of that clearcut that is on the other side of the ridge from the 7 acre field.

I met the owner of the 7 acre field too. He was driving out of it on a 4 wheeler as I was walking into it yesterday evening and he told me it is not part of the lease but he allows hunting on it. I thought it was part of the lease but I guess it doesn't matter either way as long as he is allowing hunting on it.


----------



## nicko

naturalsteel said:


> What county Nicko? I miss the Big Woods of Northern Pa. I moved to Columbia County and have Sullivan county 20 mins away and Lycoming 5 mins away.Nothing like the call of the Big Woods! Good Luck in your hunting endeavors !


Potter county. Yeah, I really like hunting up there. There might be more deer down here in 5C than up there but there is just something about hunting in the fabled Big Woods of PA. Chatted with one other hunter as I was going in on Saturday morning before sunup and that was it. No other hunters in the 2 days I was up there.


----------



## pope125

KylePA said:


> Ended up filling my buck tag last night in 5c. Shot a 16" inside 9 pointer at 6:35. Ended up being the only deer I saw on stand. Shot was around 18 yards and he took off like he was shot out of a cannon, with it being soo windy I never heard him crash. I saw the arrow hanging out his side with the nocturnal so I decided to give him a couple hours. My brother and I went back at 11pm and found him 60/70 yards away. Ended up shooting him through the thin part of the shoulder through the heart and the arrow just barely broke the skin on the far side elbow. Definitely would have heard him crash if not for the wind but with the temps last night it was much better to be safe than sorry. First deer with the new Elite E-35. I will get pictures up shortly.


Kyle , Congrats again ! Also thanks again for you letting me shoot your Elite yesterday .


----------



## nicko

Congrats Kyle! 

Bob, which Elite model did you shoot?


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Congrats Kyle!
> 
> Bob, which Elite model did you shoot?


Nick , Kyle invited me to his place yesterday morning to shoot is Energy 35. After shooting it I was extremely surprised at everything about the bow , the finish , how it drew , the back wall , dead sold in the hand . Also went up to Jack Jab"s yesterday and shoot the Impulse , did not like that as much , I not much of a speed guy . I see and Elite in my future .


----------



## nicko

I bought an E32 from Jack in 2013. The Energy series bows are nice. I spoke with Jack when the Impulses were released and plan to head to his place to give them a whirl.


----------



## KylePA

Here he is guys.


----------



## Hammer 1

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I bought an E32 from Jack in 2013. The Energy series bows are nice. I spoke with Jack when the Impulses were released and plan to head to his place to give them a whirl.


Nick , I chatted with Jack for a long time nice guy but he is very opinionated .


----------



## bowtechlx

KylePA said:


> Here he is guys.


Nice buck


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Congrats Kyle was that at your new house?


This one didn't come from the new house seems most of them are only moving through at night. I got him near where I grew up in the Coopersburg/Center Valley area. The new house has a nice tree for skinning though.


----------



## KylePA

bowtechlx said:


> Nice buck


Bowtechlx- That's your old bow by the way it shoots great.


----------



## bowtechlx

KylePA said:


> Bowtechlx- That's your old bow by the way it shoots great.


No crap lol. I miss the hell out of it 😁. Great shot too. You also got the bow a little bloody , it looks better that way lol.


I still have my other e35. I don't think I will ever get rid of it, they flat out shoot amazing.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats bro yea tree seems to work well lol




KylePA said:


> This one didn't come from the new house seems most of them are only moving through at night. I got him near where I grew up in the Coopersburg/Center Valley area. The new house has a nice tree for skinning though.


----------



## hoytmedic

PA archery buck


----------



## bowtechlx

hoytmedic said:


> View attachment 3071362
> 
> 
> PA archery buck


Nice buck and shot placement. Congrats. [emoji106]


----------



## 12-Ringer

hoytmedic said:


> View attachment 3071362
> 
> 
> PA archery buck


Congrats! Great looking buck!

Joe


----------



## pope125

hoytmedic said:


> View attachment 3071362
> 
> 
> PA archery buck


Nice , congrats !!


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Congrats to everyone putting nice deer down. Will only get better as the season goes on for everyone else still out there. I plan on doing some hunting out of my new Viper climber the last week of October till the end of the season looking to fill one of my doe tags. Working 3rd will give me a lot of time to be in a tree.


----------



## nicko

Some nice buck guys. Congrats!!

I saw a number of road-killed deer on my trip home this morning with quite a few on I-80. One had its head missing. Some people are ghouls.


----------



## Bwana

Does and little bucks running all over my yard today, saw the last buck at 4pm


----------



## pope125

After my hunt yesterday I was walking out and right at the edge of the cedar thicket I hunt there were like 5 big cedar trees just shreaded. Cedar trees were about thigh size. :smile:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Took a little walk today through a small local patch, more to help clear my head than anything else...jumped a huge buck...this guy was in the last place on earth I would have every expected a decent buck to be, but I guess that's how they get that big. I've seen my fair share of bruisers and this guy ranked on the list of PA giants. Hard to believe, really......

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Took a little walk today through a small local patch, more to help clear my head than anything else...jumped a huge buck...this guy was in the last place on earth I would have every expected a decent buck to be, but I guess that's how they get that big. I've seen my fair share of bruisers and this guy ranked on the list of PA giants. Hard to believe, really......
> 
> Joe


I have seen it so many time in the Mid-West where you get those big deer that will bed in these ditches and fingers close to the road , its nuts .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I have seen it so many time in the Mid-West where you get those big deer that will bed in these ditches and fingers close to the road , its nuts .


This guy was high on a hill, overlooking a major thoroughfare in our area. Big woods across the road where I am guessing he likely calls home most of the time. This little patch was recently sold and they will be breaking ground soon for a 55 an older active community. The entire area is maybe 20 acres...I've seen deer in there plenty of times, in fact, I test some of the cameras going to my customers in there but always doe, fawn and an occasional young buck. It's nice because it is a 5 minute walk from my front door.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Some nice bucks hitting the ground, congrats guys!
I'm sitting in the orchard tomorrow morning, hoping for a fat doe.


----------



## Applebag

Nice buck KylePa. Congrats! 

Joe, my brother notified me of a decent buck right at the entrance of my spot. It's crazy you can hike for miles and sit all day without seeing anything. You wake up the next day and find one in your bathroom taking a whizz!


----------



## naturalsteel

Really nice bucks you guys are sharing on this thread! Congrats to all and keep them coming!


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> After my hunt yesterday I was walking out and right at the edge of the cedar thicket I hunt there were like 5 big cedar trees just shreaded. Cedar trees were about thigh size. :smile:


I hunted Friday night and found two really big, fresh scrapes. Same this morning down in New Jersey and saw several bucks cruising. One cruised a little too close for his own good.


----------



## skinner2

Will be in my stand for a few hours in the morning. Hoping a nice one comes through or a mature doe for the freezer.


----------



## yellodog

even the big bucks are moving here in mercer county. i'm getting daylite pictures now, and seeing some too.


----------



## Mathias

Heck of a body on this youngster


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good Lord Matt...he's a tank! I'd get a kid up there and get him out of the general pool...something just isn't right with that guy.

Joe


----------



## rmm60985

Mathias said:


> Heck of a body on this youngster


Shoot, you might be able to use an antlerless tag on him. I'm not sure if his spikes are 3 inches


----------



## Mathias

I'll never do that.


----------



## rmm60985

Mathias said:


> I'll never do that.


I really don't think there's any way that's a year and a half old deer


----------



## Deerslayer Jr.

Single lunged him I bet. Happened to my brother last year. Too bad you lost the rump, but congrats on a great buck!


----------



## Deerslayer Jr.

Anyone having any pre-rut action in southwest PA? I'm on fall break from college next weekend and I'm wondering if bucks have been responding to rattling/grunts/bleats.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Professor1.....it's clear you have joined this forum for a single purpose and within your first 4 posts you gave violated forum rules. We always welcome new members in the spirit of archers helping archer's. I suggest before you post anything further you review the rules specifically with regard to the use vulgarity/inappropriate language. I have deleted the posts on this thread. 

Continued violations will result in a ban. 

For the record I have also reviewed Trex's commentary with regard to Spook. There was never the mention of a person by name (or screen name) and all of his posts in that regard met forum rules. Now that you are a member here perhaps you can reach out via PM, which does seem strange given it appears you already have some kind of connection outside AT with him. We don't need this type of behavior on the open forums, even more specifically on this thread.

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

PABowhunter2011 said:


> Not my brother's deer but my 8 point shot this morning. I couldn't be happier with him. Had my brother right beside me for it so it made all the better.


Nice job!


----------



## Mr. October

KylePA said:


> Here he is guys.


Very very nice!


----------



## pope125

27 here this morning !! The new Fanatic suit will get a try this morning . Good luck to everyone out this nice frosty morning .


----------



## nicko

Good luck Bob.


----------



## Mathias

Indeed it is! 21 here. Good luck.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

My cousin hit a doe last night.He is the color blind guy i mentioned earlier in the thread.said he hit it high angling down.i went to track last night i found 6 drops of blood in about 80yds.looked like a flesh wound.he was going out to look through the woods this morning.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck everyone who is out. 1st frost for us finally feels like hunting season


----------



## 12-Ringer

Seems like a good morning to put one on the ground. Would love to be out, but it just wasn't in the stars.

Good luck everyone!

Joe


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Good luck Bob.


Thanks Nick !!


----------



## Matt Musto

Congratulations to all who have tagged out! Spent Saturday in Hershey Park with my family and some friends so I didn't get out. Planning on a sit tonight but torn between two spots with the SW wind this evening. BP is 30.42!


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> 27 here this morning !! The new Fanatic suit will get a try this morning . Good luck to everyone out this nice frosty morning .


It took me 10 extra minutes to get on the road to the gym this morning. I had to find my long-lost ice scraper. Good luck out there.


----------



## Applebag

I was just at full draw on a decent 8 point that came in grunting after 2 does. But his body was just tiny. I may regret letting him pass.


----------



## pope125

Nothing here yet !


----------



## Mr. October

Applebag said:


> I was just at full draw on a decent 8 point that came in grunting after 2 does. But his body was just tiny. I may regret letting him pass.


What's the expression? If you'd shoot him the last day . . .


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Nothing here yet !


How's the suit?


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> How's the suit?


Nice !! Really warm but it was really not that cold for this suit this morning . But this thing has a bunch of pockets and is really not that bulky . Will see how it is with colder temps .


----------



## jacobh

Good to hear about the fanatic suit I just got one and haven't used it yet.... Good luck


----------



## Applebag

Mr. October said:


> What's the expression? If you'd shoot him the last day . . .


I agree. That's why I was at full draw. But the shot wasn't the best. And again, the rack said 2.5 or 3.5 but his body screamed 1.5. I would hate to walk up on a German shepherd with antlers.

If he looked small to me on his feet. I can't imagine what he'd look like on the ground. He walks today.


----------



## davydtune

Nice bucks!


Well they were moving this weekend in Tionesta :wink: Found some real fresh scrapes and even had a young buck cruising along and grunting away. No good Friday evening with the bow but I did end up with some meat for the freezer with the smoke pole Saturday evening.


----------



## Mathias

Sat in orchard where I've been seeing deer every morning. One nice buck walked by while dark, too far, too dark, but a nice high white rack.
At dawn a huge coyote was in the food plot, unreal. Three does came into plot an hour later, first does I've seen it in since I arrived here.
I had a spike and a button eating apples 10 yards away. 
My property seems to be loaded with small bucks this year, I wonder if they aren't pressuring the does away?


----------



## treyb

rmm60985 said:


> Need some opinions.. So long story short I was sawing a branch and nicked my string.. Drew it back and it didn't blow up so I figured I would be fine for at least this sit. Came home, shot it 3 times into our bag target with no problems.. What would you guys do?



I'm with Joe on this debate. Replace is ASAP.

Also sent you a PM.


----------



## pope125

Nothing so far , maybe they will move tonight . Headed to a spot tonight it's a stageing area between bedding and feed before they head to the corn . Get them going back to bed in the morning but not this morning Ummm .


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Heading out in 5c this afternoon. Just got my snacks and victory beer for tonight's eagles game! Hoping I can put a doe down today.


----------



## naturalsteel

Just 6 doe this morning. Made it to 10:00 before freezing out. I need warmer bow friendly clothing. Anyone ever try First Lite or Cabelas Wooltimate?


----------



## quadcam

avidarcher88pa said:


> Well last night was fun. Watched a couple doe get pushed by a 3 pointer. Then he made the mistake of grunting. That attracted the attention of a 8 pointer. Put an arrow through him at 20 yards. Looked and felt good. Waited 1/2 hour and climbed down. GOOD blood. Walked about 50 yards and up he got and was gone. Went to the spot he bedded and found lots of blood and what looked like a piece of lung. Could hear him moving through the thick stuff. Went back at first light and tracked him for another mile or so. Couple of drops every two feet or so, finally found him around 930 /945. Butt and stomach torn apart by coyotes.... Lesson learned, next time wait an hour at least. Still pretty proud I was able to find him
> View attachment 3064514


Congrats on the buck, appreciate the effort put into recovery!!!


----------



## King

Let's keep this on topic guys. Enough of the bickering.


----------



## pope125

Just got out. Lunch then back in a tree


----------



## King

Lucky you! I'm stuck at work today, tomorrow... and every day this week! I'll be back out for an all day sit on Saturday.


----------



## Professor1

Hello all,
I wanted to take this opportunity to introduce myself and clear up a few inaccuracies about a deer that I harvested earlier this season. Normally I wouldn't give any attention at all to petty, jealous, claims, however, I found some of the claims to be so ridiculously inaccurate that I thought I set the record straight. I'm sure you've seen pictures on this thread of the buck named Spooks. This will be the true story front to back and nothing else.

My hunting group has always practiced that no deer is anyone's specific deer and anyone can hunt any deer we find. I will take me and my buddy who wanted to kill the deer into perspective. I met him 5 years ago and we became great friends. From that time I have been blessed to harvest a few great whitetails. I hunt or do something revolving around hunting almost everyday for I do have the time at this point in my life. I have spent countless hours driving deer, thinking, prepping inviting him to hunt, setting up on multiple giant buck in the past 5 years. I have helped his friends, family, etc. harvest great buck/does. Details are not needed but it is not my fault he has not got a buck in 5 years. 

So on to Spooks....
It was stated my buddy was hunting this deer for three years and he has a lot of history with the deer. 
Truth:
Three years ago he was actually hunting a different huge buck in the same area when he first saw spooks as a 115-120" deer. he did not shoot at him. We did 1-2 deer drives in that area three years ago. He may have hunted the other buck (not spooks) a few other times. Last year he heard rumor spooks was still alive. I asked him basically to return the favor for all the times I have invited and helped him in the past 4 years and he said it was alright so I hunted Spooks 1 time and I am the one who got the pictures of Spooks. He hunted Spooks maybe 1-2 times in the rut and in late season our untagged hunting group was trying to kill him on 5-6 separate deer drives. he came close to killing spooks 2x as he was 140" last year. We did not kill spooks and we were all on board that he was going to be a giant next year and we would kill him. We talked about him often through the summer and I 100% openly wanted to hunt Spooks no matter what he was the next season. Thinking ahead and knowing I killed the deer, and he did not hunt him one time in 2015.......Was he really" All over that deer and had history with the deer?" not really I was involved more than him or just as much from start to finish.

As mentioned I spend a lot of time in the woods. I kept pressuring him to lets get cameras on the deer during the summer and come July there was not one camera on him. My friend was not doing what it takes to harvest a huge whitetail. It is not a game of chance, wondering, or hoping to harvest a trophy buck. it is patience, persistence, and skill. It got to the point I said man I'm going out there today if you aren't gonna go with me or not. He blew it off again. I got pictures of him and showed him immediately. Instantaneously he became indifferent because of the size of the whitetail. I told him all I want to do is help you harvest the deer. I wanted him to be successful. So to make a long story short I went in and hung more cameras and all the pictures you guys have seen are directly from my camera work. To harvest a trophy deer its almost a daily activity. He became very defensive of the deer and started saying things he has never said to me before. I went out there numerous times to refresh scrapes after we hung a stand only for him. One day I said I was going home after the gym and half way home I was like let me go refresh that one scrape with this new scent I got and he pulled up to the parking spot and said I was sneaking around. Mind that I told him I was not going to hunt the deer but if he would say its cool I would not hesitate. (as a side note-whether they admit it or not..every guy in our hunting group imagined arrowing spooks in late season during a deer drive in the back of their minds.. at least I was open with my intentions) So one day he said he wasn't getting any trail cam pictures on any of his cams because I was out there too much. I got highly annoyed and pulled my $2000 worth of cameras out from trying to help him and went in hard on 2 other large deer we knew about. He apologized the next day for acting and not trusting me and I accepted his apology. Mind that there were at least 15-20 guys trying to hunt this buck and he wasn't open to letting any of his buds hunt this deer until after he had a chance to stand hunt it. I accepted his request even though it was not what we have always practiced that any buck is anyone's in our group. Also a friend of his that is now also mad at me said we need to just kill the deer and draw straws to see who would sit on the drives as he saw me up there one day while I was watching the field and he questioned me as to what I was doing there and I said ummmmm you have zero involvement with anything hunting so far this year so why are you here? he said he was just checking it out<haha yeah ok. I told my buddy I was going there to move a weed that was taking too many blank pics that night, since he wouldn't do it after I asked him to twice.

I left the deer alone and hunted elsewhere for the first 2.5 weeks of the season or so. Everyone was wondering why he was not hunting the deer. He is a busy guy but mind there was a 170" buck not being hunted by any of our group. It was like there was an unsigned document that it was his buck. So one night I was bored and I decided to go spotting and I spotted Spooks about 1 mile away from where he and I hung the stand for him. I videoed and told him and showed him where I did so.
The next day I helped his daughter in law harvest her first buck/deer and we began to discuss why Spooks was 1 mile away so early in the season. Well, deer have legs. I told him I would like to hunt in between where I saw the buck and where he was set up in the bucks core area. Now mind there are streets in between and large tracks of land. the buck could have been anywhere. 
He specifically said to me that he did not have a problem with me hunting there 2 different times. I told him where I was and that I felt he should get permission there too and he said he would try. he did not follow up and get permission himself. I set up 6 cameras and 2 stands on the land I was granted permission. I hunted the stand 2x and told him what I saw. Mind that we were into October and he had yet to hunt the deer. He said he was waiting for the rut? that made zero sense to me. Moving on...he also stated to me he wanted me to change the batteries in his camera at his spot so when I went in to change the batteries we would have a few guys set up to possibly kill him if I would bump him out of his core area. He also mentioned he was thinking of arrowing a 140" deer that ran with Spooks now if he saw him because of Spooks traveling . On top of that where I set up was approximately .5 miles away and across 1-2 roads. 

On the day of the harvest he called me and asked what I was doing. I said going to get a haircut and going to the gym. he said he was taking his son out and I said cool good luck I"m on my way to the gym now. Mind I told him the day of his daughter in laws harvest that I would help him hang another stand where Spooks was so he could at least get stand time in on spooks while spending time with his younger hunters. On my way to the gym my other buddy text me and said "you are gonna kill him tonight man". I looked at that as a sign because last year he called I was going to harvest my buck the day after Christmas and I did just that. I did not even shower, I went home, threw my brush pants on and base layer on because it was so hot and my scent suit was still in the dryer. I went hunting. that night I saw 8 does and Spooks came out and I arrowed him. I called my buddies and told him I harvested him and instantaneously I was the bad guy from his group of friends and he acted indifferent towards me and still is.
The only thing I think of now is should I of just walked away from the deer? Am I in the wrong? I honestly don't think I am. He gave me the go ahead and I harvested the deer .5 miles away from "his" spot 100% legally. 

You be the judge. And please refrain from posting anything else of this on this thread. The deer is dead. His life/harvest should be respected. Leave it be please. That is the 100% truth. If I'm wrong to you I'm wrong. At least I was open with my intentions the whole time. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Mathias

Heading back out myself. A couple hours in the orchard stand then move to the plot for sundown.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Good luck matt


----------



## bowtechlx

Professor1 said:


> Hello all,
> I wanted to take this opportunity to introduce myself and clear up a few inaccuracies about a deer that I harvested earlier this season. Normally I wouldn't give any attention at all to petty, jealous, claims, however, I found some of the claims to be so ridiculously inaccurate that I thought I set the record straight. I'm sure you've seen pictures on this thread of the buck named Spooks. This will be the true story front to back and nothing else.
> 
> My hunting group has always practiced that no deer is anyone's specific deer and anyone can hunt any deer we find. I will take me and my buddy who wanted to kill the deer into perspective. I met him 5 years ago and we became great friends. From that time I have been blessed to harvest a few great whitetails. I hunt or do something revolving around hunting almost everyday for I do have the time at this point in my life. I have spent countless hours driving deer, thinking, prepping inviting him to hunt, setting up on multiple giant buck in the past 5 years. I have helped his friends, family, etc. harvest great buck/does. Details are not needed but it is not my fault he has not got a buck in 5 years.
> 
> So on to Spooks....
> It was stated my buddy was hunting this deer for three years and he has a lot of history with the deer.
> Truth:
> Three years ago he was actually hunting a different huge buck in the same area when he first saw spooks as a 115-120" deer. he did not shoot at him. We did 1-2 deer drives in that area three years ago. He may have hunted the other buck (not spooks) a few other times. Last year he heard rumor spooks was still alive. I asked him basically to return the favor for all the times I have invited and helped him in the past 4 years and he said it was alright so I hunted Spooks 1 time and I am the one who got the pictures of Spooks. He hunted Spooks maybe 1-2 times in the rut and in late season our untagged hunting group was trying to kill him on 5-6 separate deer drives. he came close to killing spooks 2x as he was 140" last year. We did not kill spooks and we were all on board that he was going to be a giant next year and we would kill him. We talked about him often through the summer and I 100% openly wanted to hunt Spooks no matter what he was the next season. Thinking ahead and knowing I killed the deer, and he did not hunt him one time in 2015.......Was he really" All over that deer and had history with the deer?" not really I was involved more than him or just as much from start to finish.
> 
> As mentioned I spend a lot of time in the woods. I kept pressuring him to lets get cameras on the deer during the summer and come July there was not one camera on him. My friend was not doing what it takes to harvest a huge whitetail. It is not a game of chance, wondering, or hoping to harvest a trophy buck. it is patience, persistence, and skill. It got to the point I said man I'm going out there today if you aren't gonna go with me or not. He blew it off again. I got pictures of him and showed him immediately. Instantaneously he became indifferent because of the size of the whitetail. I told him all I want to do is help you harvest the deer. I wanted him to be successful. So to make a long story short I went in and hung more cameras and all the pictures you guys have seen are directly from my camera work. To harvest a trophy deer its almost a daily activity. He became very defensive of the deer and started saying things he has never said to me before. I went out there numerous times to refresh scrapes after we hung a stand only for him. One day I said I was going home after the gym and half way home I was like let me go refresh that one scrape with this new scent I got and he pulled up to the parking spot and said I was sneaking around. Mind that I told him I was not going to hunt the deer but if he would say its cool I would not hesitate. (as a side note-whether they admit it or not..every guy in our hunting group imagined arrowing spooks in late season during a deer drive in the back of their minds.. at least I was open with my intentions) So one day he said he wasn't getting any trail cam pictures on any of his cams because I was out there too much. I got highly annoyed and pulled my $2000 worth of cameras out from trying to help him and went in hard on 2 other large deer we knew about. He apologized the next day for acting and not trusting me and I accepted his apology. Mind that there were at least 15-20 guys trying to hunt this buck and he wasn't open to letting any of his buds hunt this deer until after he had a chance to stand hunt it. I accepted his request even though it was not what we have always practiced that any buck is anyone's in our group. Also a friend of his that is now also mad at me said we need to just kill the deer and draw straws to see who would sit on the drives as he saw me up there one day while I was watching the field and he questioned me as to what I was doing there and I said ummmmm you have zero involvement with anything hunting so far this year so why are you here? he said he was just checking it out<haha yeah ok. I told my buddy I was going there to move a weed that was taking too many blank pics that night, since he wouldn't do it after I asked him to twice.
> 
> I left the deer alone and hunted elsewhere for the first 2.5 weeks of the season or so. Everyone was wondering why he was not hunting the deer. He is a busy guy but mind there was a 170" buck not being hunted by any of our group. It was like there was an unsigned document that it was his buck. So one night I was bored and I decided to go spotting and I spotted Spooks about 1 mile away from where he and I hung the stand for him. I videoed and told him and showed him where I did so.
> The next day I helped his daughter in law harvest her first buck/deer and we began to discuss why Spooks was 1 mile away so early in the season. Well, deer have legs. I told him I would like to hunt in between where I saw the buck and where he was set up in the bucks core area. Now mind there are streets in between and large tracks of land. the buck could have been anywhere.
> He specifically said to me that he did not have a problem with me hunting there 2 different times. I told him where I was and that I felt he should get permission there too and he said he would try. he did not follow up and get permission himself. I set up 6 cameras and 2 stands on the land I was granted permission. I hunted the stand 2x and told him what I saw. Mind that we were into October and he had yet to hunt the deer. He said he was waiting for the rut? that made zero sense to me. Moving on...he also stated to me he wanted me to change the batteries in his camera at his spot so when I went in to change the batteries we would have a few guys set up to possibly kill him if I would bump him out of his core area. He also mentioned he was thinking of arrowing a 140" deer that ran with Spooks now if he saw him because of Spooks traveling . On top of that where I set up was approximately .5 miles away and across 1-2 roads.
> 
> On the day of the harvest he called me and asked what I was doing. I said going to get a haircut and going to the gym. he said he was taking his son out and I said cool good luck I"m on my way to the gym now. Mind I told him the day of his daughter in laws harvest that I would help him hang another stand where Spooks was so he could at least get stand time in on spooks while spending time with his younger hunters. On my way to the gym my other buddy text me and said "you are gonna kill him tonight man". I looked at that as a sign because last year he called I was going to harvest my buck the day after Christmas and I did just that. I did not even shower, I went home, threw my brush pants on and base layer on because it was so hot and my scent suit was still in the dryer. I went hunting. that night I saw 8 does and Spooks came out and I arrowed him. I called my buddies and told him I harvested him and instantaneously I was the bad guy from his group of friends and he acted indifferent towards me and still is.
> The only thing I think of now is should I of just walked away from the deer? Am I in the wrong? I honestly don't think I am. He gave me the go ahead and I harvested the deer .5 miles away from "his" spot 100% legally.
> 
> You be the judge. And please refrain from posting anything else of this on this thread. The deer is dead. His life/harvest should be respected. Leave it be please. That is the 100% truth. If I'm wrong to you I'm wrong. At least I was open with my intentions the whole time. Thanks for your time.


The whole story seem like a mess. I for one feel that if you ( and others ) have permission to hunt a certain piece of property legally, and theirs a big buck on it it really belongs to no one. It's just comes down to who shoots it first. I also believe lying, deception, and sabotage should not take place either. 

It's sad that this story surrounding and haunts this beautiful trophy. People today are way to wrapped up in the size of the rack, I think hunting shows have negatively affected alot of people's morals. Theirs way to much back stabbing, he said she said stories, and worst of all a lot of poaching going on now. It should not all be about the size of the rack, but it should be about the thrill of the harvest, and the great ( untainted ) story that goes along with it.

I value friend ships over trophys, it's sad to see what has happened to you guys. I think it would just be best for you guys to part ways permanently, and take it as a lesson learned. Next time you find that monster, tell no one, and this type of situation will never occur. 

Best of luck to all involved. I hope that this never happens to me, or anyone I know. Life is to short, make the best of it with the people you know.


----------



## davydtune

Hence why I tend to hunt alone most of the time


----------



## Mr. October

bowtechlx said:


> The whole story seem like a mess. I for one feel that if you ( and others ) have permission to hunt a certain piece of property legally, and theirs a big buck on it it really belongs to no one. It's just comes down to who shoots it first. I also believe lying, deception, and sabotage should not take place either.
> 
> It's sad that this story surrounding and haunts this beautiful trophy. People today are way to wrapped up in the size of the rack, I think hunting shows have negatively affected alot of people's morals. Theirs way to much back stabbing, he said she said stories, and worst of all a lot of poaching going on now. It should not all be about the size of the rack, but it should be about the thrill of the harvest, and the great ( untainted ) story that goes along with it.
> 
> I value friend ships over trophys, it's sad to see what has happened to you guys. I think it would just be best for you guys to part ways permanently, and take it as a lesson learned. Next time you find that monster, tell no one, and this type of situation will never occur.
> 
> Best of luck to all involved. I hope that this never happens to me, or anyone I know. Life is to short, make the best of it with the people you know.


Especially when you have shows like Wild Game Nation where Fathers and sons argue with each other about "my deer".


----------



## KMiha

Deer are wild animals, they belong to no one. Don't know the whole story, and there is always three sides to a story. One person's side, the other person's side, and the truth is usually somewhere in the middle. Coming from someone who only hunts with their father, I would try and talk to him and hash things out. Good friends are hard to find, and if he was a good friend, a deer isn't worth losing that friendship. If you two were just acquaintances, then screw it. 

Are there any pics of this deer on this thread? Sometimes I do not check in for two days and the thread grows five pages, and I say to myself "I'm not going back and reading through all of that."


----------



## dspell20

Professor1 said:


> Hello all,
> I wanted to take this opportunity to introduce myself and clear up a few inaccuracies about a deer that I harvested earlier this season. Normally I wouldn't give any attention at all to petty, jealous, claims, however, I found some of the claims to be so ridiculously inaccurate that I thought I set the record straight. I'm sure you've seen pictures on this thread of the buck named Spooks. This will be the true story front to back and nothing else.
> 
> My hunting group has always practiced that no deer is anyone's specific deer and anyone can hunt any deer we find. I will take me and my buddy who wanted to kill the deer into perspective. I met him 5 years ago and we became great friends. From that time I have been blessed to harvest a few great whitetails. I hunt or do something revolving around hunting almost everyday for I do have the time at this point in my life. I have spent countless hours driving deer, thinking, prepping inviting him to hunt, setting up on multiple giant buck in the past 5 years. I have helped his friends, family, etc. harvest great buck/does. Details are not needed but it is not my fault he has not got a buck in 5 years.
> 
> So on to Spooks....
> It was stated my buddy was hunting this deer for three years and he has a lot of history with the deer.
> Truth:
> Three years ago he was actually hunting a different huge buck in the same area when he first saw spooks as a 115-120" deer. he did not shoot at him. We did 1-2 deer drives in that area three years ago. He may have hunted the other buck (not spooks) a few other times. Last year he heard rumor spooks was still alive. I asked him basically to return the favor for all the times I have invited and helped him in the past 4 years and he said it was alright so I hunted Spooks 1 time and I am the one who got the pictures of Spooks. He hunted Spooks maybe 1-2 times in the rut and in late season our untagged hunting group was trying to kill him on 5-6 separate deer drives. he came close to killing spooks 2x as he was 140" last year. We did not kill spooks and we were all on board that he was going to be a giant next year and we would kill him. We talked about him often through the summer and I 100% openly wanted to hunt Spooks no matter what he was the next season. Thinking ahead and knowing I killed the deer, and he did not hunt him one time in 2015.......Was he really" All over that deer and had history with the deer?" not really I was involved more than him or just as much from start to finish.
> 
> As mentioned I spend a lot of time in the woods. I kept pressuring him to lets get cameras on the deer during the summer and come July there was not one camera on him. My friend was not doing what it takes to harvest a huge whitetail. It is not a game of chance, wondering, or hoping to harvest a trophy buck. it is patience, persistence, and skill. It got to the point I said man I'm going out there today if you aren't gonna go with me or not. He blew it off again. I got pictures of him and showed him immediately. Instantaneously he became indifferent because of the size of the whitetail. I told him all I want to do is help you harvest the deer. I wanted him to be successful. So to make a long story short I went in and hung more cameras and all the pictures you guys have seen are directly from my camera work. To harvest a trophy deer its almost a daily activity. He became very defensive of the deer and started saying things he has never said to me before. I went out there numerous times to refresh scrapes after we hung a stand only for him. One day I said I was going home after the gym and half way home I was like let me go refresh that one scrape with this new scent I got and he pulled up to the parking spot and said I was sneaking around. Mind that I told him I was not going to hunt the deer but if he would say its cool I would not hesitate. (as a side note-whether they admit it or not..every guy in our hunting group imagined arrowing spooks in late season during a deer drive in the back of their minds.. at least I was open with my intentions) So one day he said he wasn't getting any trail cam pictures on any of his cams because I was out there too much. I got highly annoyed and pulled my $2000 worth of cameras out from trying to help him and went in hard on 2 other large deer we knew about. He apologized the next day for acting and not trusting me and I accepted his apology. Mind that there were at least 15-20 guys trying to hunt this buck and he wasn't open to letting any of his buds hunt this deer until after he had a chance to stand hunt it. I accepted his request even though it was not what we have always practiced that any buck is anyone's in our group. Also a friend of his that is now also mad at me said we need to just kill the deer and draw straws to see who would sit on the drives as he saw me up there one day while I was watching the field and he questioned me as to what I was doing there and I said ummmmm you have zero involvement with anything hunting so far this year so why are you here? he said he was just checking it out<haha yeah ok. I told my buddy I was going there to move a weed that was taking too many blank pics that night, since he wouldn't do it after I asked him to twice.
> 
> I left the deer alone and hunted elsewhere for the first 2.5 weeks of the season or so. Everyone was wondering why he was not hunting the deer. He is a busy guy but mind there was a 170" buck not being hunted by any of our group. It was like there was an unsigned document that it was his buck. So one night I was bored and I decided to go spotting and I spotted Spooks about 1 mile away from where he and I hung the stand for him. I videoed and told him and showed him where I did so.
> The next day I helped his daughter in law harvest her first buck/deer and we began to discuss why Spooks was 1 mile away so early in the season. Well, deer have legs. I told him I would like to hunt in between where I saw the buck and where he was set up in the bucks core area. Now mind there are streets in between and large tracks of land. the buck could have been anywhere.
> He specifically said to me that he did not have a problem with me hunting there 2 different times. I told him where I was and that I felt he should get permission there too and he said he would try. he did not follow up and get permission himself. I set up 6 cameras and 2 stands on the land I was granted permission. I hunted the stand 2x and told him what I saw. Mind that we were into October and he had yet to hunt the deer. He said he was waiting for the rut? that made zero sense to me. Moving on...he also stated to me he wanted me to change the batteries in his camera at his spot so when I went in to change the batteries we would have a few guys set up to possibly kill him if I would bump him out of his core area. He also mentioned he was thinking of arrowing a 140" deer that ran with Spooks now if he saw him because of Spooks traveling . On top of that where I set up was approximately .5 miles away and across 1-2 roads.
> 
> On the day of the harvest he called me and asked what I was doing. I said going to get a haircut and going to the gym. he said he was taking his son out and I said cool good luck I"m on my way to the gym now. Mind I told him the day of his daughter in laws harvest that I would help him hang another stand where Spooks was so he could at least get stand time in on spooks while spending time with his younger hunters. On my way to the gym my other buddy text me and said "you are gonna kill him tonight man". I looked at that as a sign because last year he called I was going to harvest my buck the day after Christmas and I did just that. I did not even shower, I went home, threw my brush pants on and base layer on because it was so hot and my scent suit was still in the dryer. I went hunting. that night I saw 8 does and Spooks came out and I arrowed him. I called my buddies and told him I harvested him and instantaneously I was the bad guy from his group of friends and he acted indifferent towards me and still is.
> The only thing I think of now is should I of just walked away from the deer? Am I in the wrong? I honestly don't think I am. He gave me the go ahead and I harvested the deer .5 miles away from "his" spot 100% legally.
> 
> You be the judge. And please refrain from posting anything else of this on this thread. The deer is dead. His life/harvest should be respected. Leave it be please. That is the 100% truth. If I'm wrong to you I'm wrong. At least I was open with my intentions the whole time. Thanks for your time.


Thanks for sharing your side of the story on a true PA Stud. What did he end up scoring?


----------



## EXsystem

Professor1 said:


> Hello all,
> I wanted to take this opportunity to introduce myself and clear up a few inaccuracies about a deer that I harvested earlier this season. Normally I wouldn't give any attention at all to petty, jealous, claims, however, I found some of the claims to be so ridiculously inaccurate that I thought I set the record straight. I'm sure you've seen pictures on this thread of the buck named Spooks. This will be the true story front to back and nothing else.
> 
> My hunting group has always practiced that no deer is anyone's specific deer and anyone can hunt any deer we find. I will take me and my buddy who wanted to kill the deer into perspective. I met him 5 years ago and we became great friends. From that time I have been blessed to harvest a few great whitetails. I hunt or do something revolving around hunting almost everyday for I do have the time at this point in my life. I have spent countless hours driving deer, thinking, prepping inviting him to hunt, setting up on multiple giant buck in the past 5 years. I have helped his friends, family, etc. harvest great buck/does. Details are not needed but it is not my fault he has not got a buck in 5 years.
> 
> So on to Spooks....
> It was stated my buddy was hunting this deer for three years and he has a lot of history with the deer.
> Truth:
> Three years ago he was actually hunting a different huge buck in the same area when he first saw spooks as a 115-120" deer. he did not shoot at him. We did 1-2 deer drives in that area three years ago. He may have hunted the other buck (not spooks) a few other times. Last year he heard rumor spooks was still alive. I asked him basically to return the favor for all the times I have invited and helped him in the past 4 years and he said it was alright so I hunted Spooks 1 time and I am the one who got the pictures of Spooks. He hunted Spooks maybe 1-2 times in the rut and in late season our untagged hunting group was trying to kill him on 5-6 separate deer drives. he came close to killing spooks 2x as he was 140" last year. We did not kill spooks and we were all on board that he was going to be a giant next year and we would kill him. We talked about him often through the summer and I 100% openly wanted to hunt Spooks no matter what he was the next season. Thinking ahead and knowing I killed the deer, and he did not hunt him one time in 2015.......Was he really" All over that deer and had history with the deer?" not really I was involved more than him or just as much from start to finish.
> 
> As mentioned I spend a lot of time in the woods. I kept pressuring him to lets get cameras on the deer during the summer and come July there was not one camera on him. My friend was not doing what it takes to harvest a huge whitetail. It is not a game of chance, wondering, or hoping to harvest a trophy buck. it is patience, persistence, and skill. It got to the point I said man I'm going out there today if you aren't gonna go with me or not. He blew it off again. I got pictures of him and showed him immediately. Instantaneously he became indifferent because of the size of the whitetail. I told him all I want to do is help you harvest the deer. I wanted him to be successful. So to make a long story short I went in and hung more cameras and all the pictures you guys have seen are directly from my camera work. To harvest a trophy deer its almost a daily activity. He became very defensive of the deer and started saying things he has never said to me before. I went out there numerous times to refresh scrapes after we hung a stand only for him. One day I said I was going home after the gym and half way home I was like let me go refresh that one scrape with this new scent I got and he pulled up to the parking spot and said I was sneaking around. Mind that I told him I was not going to hunt the deer but if he would say its cool I would not hesitate. (as a side note-whether they admit it or not..every guy in our hunting group imagined arrowing spooks in late season during a deer drive in the back of their minds.. at least I was open with my intentions) So one day he said he wasn't getting any trail cam pictures on any of his cams because I was out there too much. I got highly annoyed and pulled my $2000 worth of cameras out from trying to help him and went in hard on 2 other large deer we knew about. He apologized the next day for acting and not trusting me and I accepted his apology. Mind that there were at least 15-20 guys trying to hunt this buck and he wasn't open to letting any of his buds hunt this deer until after he had a chance to stand hunt it. I accepted his request even though it was not what we have always practiced that any buck is anyone's in our group. Also a friend of his that is now also mad at me said we need to just kill the deer and draw straws to see who would sit on the drives as he saw me up there one day while I was watching the field and he questioned me as to what I was doing there and I said ummmmm you have zero involvement with anything hunting so far this year so why are you here? he said he was just checking it out<haha yeah ok. I told my buddy I was going there to move a weed that was taking too many blank pics that night, since he wouldn't do it after I asked him to twice.
> 
> I left the deer alone and hunted elsewhere for the first 2.5 weeks of the season or so. Everyone was wondering why he was not hunting the deer. He is a busy guy but mind there was a 170" buck not being hunted by any of our group. It was like there was an unsigned document that it was his buck. So one night I was bored and I decided to go spotting and I spotted Spooks about 1 mile away from where he and I hung the stand for him. I videoed and told him and showed him where I did so.
> The next day I helped his daughter in law harvest her first buck/deer and we began to discuss why Spooks was 1 mile away so early in the season. Well, deer have legs. I told him I would like to hunt in between where I saw the buck and where he was set up in the bucks core area. Now mind there are streets in between and large tracks of land. the buck could have been anywhere.
> He specifically said to me that he did not have a problem with me hunting there 2 different times. I told him where I was and that I felt he should get permission there too and he said he would try. he did not follow up and get permission himself. I set up 6 cameras and 2 stands on the land I was granted permission. I hunted the stand 2x and told him what I saw. Mind that we were into October and he had yet to hunt the deer. He said he was waiting for the rut? that made zero sense to me. Moving on...he also stated to me he wanted me to change the batteries in his camera at his spot so when I went in to change the batteries we would have a few guys set up to possibly kill him if I would bump him out of his core area. He also mentioned he was thinking of arrowing a 140" deer that ran with Spooks now if he saw him because of Spooks traveling . On top of that where I set up was approximately .5 miles away and across 1-2 roads.
> 
> On the day of the harvest he called me and asked what I was doing. I said going to get a haircut and going to the gym. he said he was taking his son out and I said cool good luck I"m on my way to the gym now. Mind I told him the day of his daughter in laws harvest that I would help him hang another stand where Spooks was so he could at least get stand time in on spooks while spending time with his younger hunters. On my way to the gym my other buddy text me and said "you are gonna kill him tonight man". I looked at that as a sign because last year he called I was going to harvest my buck the day after Christmas and I did just that. I did not even shower, I went home, threw my brush pants on and base layer on because it was so hot and my scent suit was still in the dryer. I went hunting. that night I saw 8 does and Spooks came out and I arrowed him. I called my buddies and told him I harvested him and instantaneously I was the bad guy from his group of friends and he acted indifferent towards me and still is.
> The only thing I think of now is should I of just walked away from the deer? Am I in the wrong? I honestly don't think I am. He gave me the go ahead and I harvested the deer .5 miles away from "his" spot 100% legally.
> 
> You be the judge. And please refrain from posting anything else of this on this thread. The deer is dead. His life/harvest should be respected. Leave it be please. That is the 100% truth. If I'm wrong to you I'm wrong. At least I was open with my intentions the whole time. Thanks for your time.


 Can't say much about what's going on between you and your hunting group becuase I only see your side of the story but congrats on the deer and being able to get permission to hunt the land where you saw him at. Based off what you said I think he was fair game when you hunted him on a property you got permission on.


----------



## PArcher

Saw 2 doe and 3 small bucks this morning. Was hoping to take a doe, but no luck. The Bucks were still grouped up but starting to chase each other around a little bit. Good luck all!


----------



## TRex18

Professor1 said:


> Hello all,
> I wanted to take this opportunity to introduce myself and clear up a few inaccuracies about a deer that I harvested earlier this season. Normally I wouldn't give any attention at all to petty, jealous, claims, however, I found some of the claims to be so ridiculously inaccurate that I thought I set the record straight. I'm sure you've seen pictures on this thread of the buck named Spooks. This will be the true story front to back and nothing else.
> 
> My hunting group has always practiced that no deer is anyone's specific deer and anyone can hunt any deer we find. I will take me and my buddy who wanted to kill the deer into perspective. I met him 5 years ago and we became great friends. From that time I have been blessed to harvest a few great whitetails. I hunt or do something revolving around hunting almost everyday for I do have the time at this point in my life. I have spent countless hours driving deer, thinking, prepping inviting him to hunt, setting up on multiple giant buck in the past 5 years. I have helped his friends, family, etc. harvest great buck/does. Details are not needed but it is not my fault he has not got a buck in 5 years.
> 
> So on to Spooks....
> It was stated my buddy was hunting this deer for three years and he has a lot of history with the deer.
> Truth:
> Three years ago he was actually hunting a different huge buck in the same area when he first saw spooks as a 115-120" deer. he did not shoot at him. We did 1-2 deer drives in that area three years ago. He may have hunted the other buck (not spooks) a few other times. Last year he heard rumor spooks was still alive. I asked him basically to return the favor for all the times I have invited and helped him in the past 4 years and he said it was alright so I hunted Spooks 1 time and I am the one who got the pictures of Spooks. He hunted Spooks maybe 1-2 times in the rut and in late season our untagged hunting group was trying to kill him on 5-6 separate deer drives. he came close to killing spooks 2x as he was 140" last year. We did not kill spooks and we were all on board that he was going to be a giant next year and we would kill him. We talked about him often through the summer and I 100% openly wanted to hunt Spooks no matter what he was the next season. Thinking ahead and knowing I killed the deer, and he did not hunt him one time in 2015.......Was he really" All over that deer and had history with the deer?" not really I was involved more than him or just as much from start to finish.
> 
> As mentioned I spend a lot of time in the woods. I kept pressuring him to lets get cameras on the deer during the summer and come July there was not one camera on him. My friend was not doing what it takes to harvest a huge whitetail. It is not a game of chance, wondering, or hoping to harvest a trophy buck. it is patience, persistence, and skill. It got to the point I said man I'm going out there today if you aren't gonna go with me or not. He blew it off again. I got pictures of him and showed him immediately. Instantaneously he became indifferent because of the size of the whitetail. I told him all I want to do is help you harvest the deer. I wanted him to be successful. So to make a long story short I went in and hung more cameras and all the pictures you guys have seen are directly from my camera work. To harvest a trophy deer its almost a daily activity. He became very defensive of the deer and started saying things he has never said to me before. I went out there numerous times to refresh scrapes after we hung a stand only for him. One day I said I was going home after the gym and half way home I was like let me go refresh that one scrape with this new scent I got and he pulled up to the parking spot and said I was sneaking around. Mind that I told him I was not going to hunt the deer but if he would say its cool I would not hesitate. (as a side note-whether they admit it or not..every guy in our hunting group imagined arrowing spooks in late season during a deer drive in the back of their minds.. at least I was open with my intentions) So one day he said he wasn't getting any trail cam pictures on any of his cams because I was out there too much. I got highly annoyed and pulled my $2000 worth of cameras out from trying to help him and went in hard on 2 other large deer we knew about. He apologized the next day for acting and not trusting me and I accepted his apology. Mind that there were at least 15-20 guys trying to hunt this buck and he wasn't open to letting any of his buds hunt this deer until after he had a chance to stand hunt it. I accepted his request even though it was not what we have always practiced that any buck is anyone's in our group. Also a friend of his that is now also mad at me said we need to just kill the deer and draw straws to see who would sit on the drives as he saw me up there one day while I was watching the field and he questioned me as to what I was doing there and I said ummmmm you have zero involvement with anything hunting so far this year so why are you here? he said he was just checking it out<haha yeah ok. I told my buddy I was going there to move a weed that was taking too many blank pics that night, since he wouldn't do it after I asked him to twice.
> 
> I left the deer alone and hunted elsewhere for the first 2.5 weeks of the season or so. Everyone was wondering why he was not hunting the deer. He is a busy guy but mind there was a 170" buck not being hunted by any of our group. It was like there was an unsigned document that it was his buck. So one night I was bored and I decided to go spotting and I spotted Spooks about 1 mile away from where he and I hung the stand for him. I videoed and told him and showed him where I did so.
> The next day I helped his daughter in law harvest her first buck/deer and we began to discuss why Spooks was 1 mile away so early in the season. Well, deer have legs. I told him I would like to hunt in between where I saw the buck and where he was set up in the bucks core area. Now mind there are streets in between and large tracks of land. the buck could have been anywhere.
> He specifically said to me that he did not have a problem with me hunting there 2 different times. I told him where I was and that I felt he should get permission there too and he said he would try. he did not follow up and get permission himself. I set up 6 cameras and 2 stands on the land I was granted permission. I hunted the stand 2x and told him what I saw. Mind that we were into October and he had yet to hunt the deer. He said he was waiting for the rut? that made zero sense to me. Moving on...he also stated to me he wanted me to change the batteries in his camera at his spot so when I went in to change the batteries we would have a few guys set up to possibly kill him if I would bump him out of his core area. He also mentioned he was thinking of arrowing a 140" deer that ran with Spooks now if he saw him because of Spooks traveling . On top of that where I set up was approximately .5 miles away and across 1-2 roads.
> 
> On the day of the harvest he called me and asked what I was doing. I said going to get a haircut and going to the gym. he said he was taking his son out and I said cool good luck I"m on my way to the gym now. Mind I told him the day of his daughter in laws harvest that I would help him hang another stand where Spooks was so he could at least get stand time in on spooks while spending time with his younger hunters. On my way to the gym my other buddy text me and said "you are gonna kill him tonight man". I looked at that as a sign because last year he called I was going to harvest my buck the day after Christmas and I did just that. I did not even shower, I went home, threw my brush pants on and base layer on because it was so hot and my scent suit was still in the dryer. I went hunting. that night I saw 8 does and Spooks came out and I arrowed him. I called my buddies and told him I harvested him and instantaneously I was the bad guy from his group of friends and he acted indifferent towards me and still is.
> The only thing I think of now is should I of just walked away from the deer? Am I in the wrong? I honestly don't think I am. He gave me the go ahead and I harvested the deer .5 miles away from "his" spot 100% legally.
> 
> You be the judge. And please refrain from posting anything else of this on this thread. The deer is dead. His life/harvest should be respected. Leave it be please. That is the 100% truth. If I'm wrong to you I'm wrong. At least I was open with my intentions the whole time. Thanks for your time.



Professor msg me this AM, I'm letting him tail his tail of the giant buck called Spooks (2B) around the 90s pages......I will upload a pic actually..He shot him earlier this eyar......this has come through the grapevine to me and I'm a man I'll admit if I'm wrong. There are two sides to every story. "Professor" is trying to clear his name....and as a typical AT'er I was chomping at the bit to get some dirt.....So read what he says...I'm not saying he is right or he is wrong....I'm admitting maybe I was quick to jump the gun after hearing a story.....but maybe I'm right....maybe I'm not....I will get to the bottom and research a little more....before I make my conclusion.....and stick my foot in my mouth...







That's Spooks....Its a buck of a lifetime.....sure hope I'm wrong....


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Professor1
I havent followed his that closely,but my take is if you had permission to hunt this property all along then congrats,but if you gained permission to this property that your buddy had permission on and back doored him then that was wrong...

** Edited for language **


----------



## palmatedbuck04

TRex18 said:


> Professor msg me this AM, I'm letting him tail his tail of the giant buck called Spooks (2B) around the 90s pages......I will upload a pic actually..He shot him earlier this eyar......this has come through the grapevine to me and I'm a man I'll admippt if I'm wrong. There are two sides to every story. "Professor" is trying to clear his name....and as a typical AT'er I was chomping at the bit to get some dirt.....So read what he says...I'm not saying he is right or he is wrong....I'm admitting maybe I was quick to jump the gun after hearing a story.....but maybe I'm right....maybe I'm not....I will get to the bottom and research a little more....before I make my conclusion.....and stick my foot in my mouth...
> View attachment 3076210
> 
> That's Spooks....Its a buck of a lifetime.....sure hope I'm wrong....


Ru the other guy that was hunting this deer or just the journalist that was trying to break a story?


----------



## dougell

It is a buck of a lifetime but it's still just a deer.It's not worth ruining friendships over.Awesome deer though.


----------



## King

dougell said:


> It is a buck of a lifetime but it's still just a deer.It's not worth ruining friendships over.Awesome deer though.


Absolutely agree. However, I will add that a "friend" that intentionally backdoors another friend isn't a true friend to begin with, if that is truly what happened in this case. Just my thoughts on that.


----------



## dougell

People get weird over a deer.I used to hunt a property that wanted you to shoot a doe first.I passed a 21 1/2" 8 point the first morning because I hadn't shot a doe.A few days later,a buddy of mine called me because he was looking for a place to shoot a doe.I left work and drove back to where I had seen the buck and put him up in a tree about 100 yards from where I saw him the Saturday before.He called me right before I was ready to leave work and told me he hit it a little far back.WE WENT IN THE NEXT MORNING AND FOUND IT BARELY ALIVE ABOUT 100 YARDS FROM WHERE HE HIT IT.I wasn't mad and he hadn't even killed a doe yet.The year before he did almost the exact same thing except I didn't know there was a big buck in that spot where I put him.


----------



## Applebag

Nice crisp morning turned into a gorgeous afternoon to be in the stand. Good luck to everyone that's out and enjoy the 30+ pressure! [emoji6]


----------



## davydtune

Man wanted to go out this evening but it got a bit warmer than I anticipated today, tomorrow even more so, and since I have one hanging from Saturday I better get her cut up this evening instead. Maybe I can sneak out in the am if not than tomorrow evening


----------



## Professor1

No this was a whole other property where I got permission by myself that was .5 miles away and I told my friend to go there also and he never did or followed through to even hunt the deer one time on the property we hung a stand for him and or the property I told him I was hunting.


----------



## Professor1

There was no back door instances. I was open and told him the whole time where I was and what I was doing and even told him to go there himself, but he never did.


----------



## Professor1

That is 100% the truth to the whole story there is nothing else to add. I am happy of my harvest, however yes I do wish my bud was enjoying the harvest with me. Ill leave it at that.


----------



## Professor1

I was the only one of the two friends that even hunted this deer as you can read from the story he didn't even hunt him this year. I hunted him three times and harvested him on the third day.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Professor1 said:


> No this was a whole other property where I got permission by myself that was .5 miles away and I told my friend to go there also and he never did or followed through to even hunt the deer one time on the property we hung a stand for him and or the property I told him I was hunting.


I dont know man seems fishy your buddy has a big deer on his property and all the sudden u gain access a half mile away? Sounds like you would have done just about anything to get this deer short of stepping in front of him and shooting it,hey if you can look yourself in the mirror and feel good about yourself then whatever


----------



## Broadhead33

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I dont know man seems fishy your buddy has a big deer on his property and all the sudden u gain access a half mile away? Sounds like you would have done just about anything to get this deer short of stepping in front of him and shooting it,hey if you can look yourself in the mirror and feel good about yourself then whatever


So you wont hunt a neighboring property or one that is remotely close to a property that a friend hunts?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Broadhead33 said:


> So you wont hunt a neighboring property or one that is remotely close to a property that a friend hunts?


I dont currently and never have...
We either hunt the same property or would knock on doors together.i have taken my buddy to 2 different states hunting and probably 5 properties local to where we live.this would have never been an issue.i think there is still more to this storyj
I would never get permision on a neighboring property without talking to him about it no


----------



## GTM

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I dont know man seems fishy your buddy has a big deer on his property and all the sudden u gain access a half mile away? Sounds like you would have done just about anything to get this deer short of stepping in front of him and shooting it,hey if you can look yourself in the mirror and feel good about yourself then whatever


I don't know where in 2B the buck was shot but in the area my grandson and I hunt (Murrysville-Harrison city) a half a mile is going to be crossed by a couple roads in between.


----------



## rmm60985

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I dont currently and never have...
> We either hunt the same property or would knock on doors together.i have taken my buddy to 2 different states hunting and probably 5 properties local to where we live.this would have never been an issue.i think there is still more to this storyj
> I would never get permision on a neighboring property without talking to him about it no


If you go back an read he does say he told his buddy he got permission on the property he saw the buck on. He also told his buddy to go ask for permission for himself so he could have a chance at the buck. 

I'm not saying this is 100% what happened but he did state that was what happened.


----------



## King

On another note, who's all in the woods this beautiful evening? Seeing anything?


----------



## pope125

I just had my heart go up into my throat !! Ughhh !


----------



## JFoutdoors

Just got settled in on a spot I haven't hunted yet. This is the spot that the neighbors dog bit me a couple weeks ago. Doing things a little different this time. Left the bow in the truck and brought out the muzzleloader. Hoping I can get one that that way she knows I have a gun just in case we have another dog issue.


----------



## Applebag

Just had 4 gobblers mulling around directly beneath me. I'll try to upload the video later. I wish I could have shot one but season isn't in til oct 31 I believe?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*WILD TURKEY (Male or Female): WMU 1B* – Oct. 31-Nov. 7 and Nov. 26-28; *WMU 2B (Shotgun and bow and arrow) *– Oct. 31-Nov. 20 and Nov. 26-28; *WMUs 1A, 2A, 2D, 2E, 2F, 2G, 2H, 3A, 3B, 3C, 3D, 4A, 4B and 4D*– Oct. 31-Nov. 14 and Nov. 26-28; *WMUs 2C, 4C and 4E* – Oct. 31-Nov. 20 and Nov. 26-28; *WMU 5A* – Nov. 5-7; *WMUs 5B, 5C and 5D* – CLOSED TO FALL TURKEY HUNTING.

Had the 4 gobbler thing happen to me last fall...a bit earlier in the season though.

*Pope*...do tell what happened?!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

pope125 said:


> I just had my heart go up into my throat !! Ughhh !


Love that feeling, what happened?


----------



## pope125

avidarcher88pa said:


> Love that feeling, what happened?


The stand I'm sitting in when I stood up the cable snapped on the stand .


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> The stand I'm sitting in when I stood up the cable snapped on the stand .


Oh man. Hope everything is okay. Are you still able to get down? If you need it, I'm more than happy to come pull you out of a tree.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> Oh man. Hope everything is okay. Are you still able to get down? If you need it, I'm more than happy to come pull you out of a tree.


Yikes....I guess everything is OK if you're sharing with us....be safe!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Professor you mentioned more than once deer drives...can you elaborate a bit on your groups practice during the archery season.

Joe


----------



## pope125

I'm fine !! Just scared the **** out of me . Why I always put and extra ratchet strap at the bottom around the plateform whitout that not sure how it would of played out .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Pope just sent me these pics to post for him,his cable snapped on his stand.luckily he is ok


----------



## Applebag

I was picturing climber stand for some reason. I was imagining your footrest at the bottom of the tree. Glad you're okay my friend.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Professor you mentioned more than once deer drives...can you elaborate a bit on your groups practice during the archery season.
> 
> Joe


I was wondering this also,this isnt common practice in archery season in greater Pittsburgh i didnt think.i would assume if ur trying to get these pics as he claimed why would u try and run a deer out of the county


----------



## KMiha

Glad you're okay pope, excellent example of why everyone should take extra precautions.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> I'm fine !! Just scared the **** out of me . Why I always put and extra ratchet strap at the bottom around the plateform whitout that not sure how it would of played out .


I had a gorilla in the same tree for two years.Last year I went to climb in it before the season and noticed the cables were rusted.


----------



## nicko

Damn Bob! Good to hear that all you got was a scare. And that is scary. 

How long has this stand been in the woods? Did you set it up new this season or has it been out for multiple seasons year round?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Just heard that the guy that stuck his foot in his mouth for all of us on the private property we used to hunt...decided to go for a walk saturday afternoon on the public property next to it (where i tagged out last year)...and kicked out(educated) a very nice buck. 

I already wanted to club him upside his head for the opening his mouth when he shouldn't have now this... :frusty:
He's a prime example of not thinking things through before you act/open your mouth. 

*

Glad you didn't take the fast way down pope!


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> I had a gorilla in the same tree for two years.Last year I went to climb in it before the season and noticed the cables were rusted.


Doug , what did you fix it with since Gorilla is out of bussniss ?


----------



## avidarcher88pa

pope125 said:


> The stand I'm sitting in when I stood up the cable snapped on the stand .


My bad, I was thinking more like wow where did that giant buck come from. Glad you are OK


----------



## TauntoHawk

I kinda thought he was referring to drives during gun season. I can't imagine the success rate on bow drives


----------



## rmm60985

TauntoHawk said:


> I kinda thought he was referring to drives during gun season. I can't imagine the success rate on bow drives


I talked to a guy who said his group drives during bow season. From what he said they take a lot of shots out at 50-60 yards. Most of the time one arrow doesn't do the trick. Lots of deer spined or shot on the move.


----------



## CMattero

I grunted in and passed up a small buck tonight. Grunted him from 85 to 6 yds. Couldn't tell if he was a 4 or a six and couldn't get a pic of his antlers due to him tearing up acorns.


----------



## fatsbucknut

TauntoHawk said:


> I kinda thought he was referring to drives during gun season. I can't imagine the success rate on bow drives



I know of a group that does it. From the first day of archery that's what they do. They are successful but its not my cup of tea.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

1 fawn while walking in. At last light climbing down 2 tails. Very quiet.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

"Bowhunting October Whitetails" 1 & 2 with Rick Blase and Barry Wensel.

dvd has a few deer drives with full bore running shots in it. Not shot's i'd be comfy with...but these guys are quite entertaining!


----------



## nicko

This weather is nuts. Forecast is calling for highs of 73 and 74 on Wednesday and Thursday and then down to a high of 59 on Friday. I was loving the cold temps this past weekend. It felt like gun season.


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> The stand I'm sitting in when I stood up the cable snapped on the stand .


Holy smokes!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Damn Bob! Good to hear that all you got was a scare. And that is scary.
> 
> How long has this stand been in the woods? Did you set it up new this season or has it been out for multiple seasons year round?


Nick, I set that stand last year around August .


----------



## pope125

I have to say I check my stands every year , straps , nuts & bolts , cables . Most of the stands I have like Gorilla , are out of business so what the hell do I do ? I can tell you after this all my stands are getting pulled and going over every single one . It's going to be fun pulling 35 or so sets .


----------



## TauntoHawk

rmm60985 said:


> I talked to a guy who said his group drives during bow season. From what he said they take a lot of shots out at 50-60 yards. Most of the time one arrow doesn't do the trick. Lots of deer spined or shot on the move.


Ummm ok, no comment cuz I don't have anything nice to say. 

Must have the happiest yote population


----------



## rmm60985

TauntoHawk said:


> Ummm ok, no comment cuz I don't have anything nice to say.
> 
> Must have the happiest yote population


How about it, when I heard the guy talking about this I was dumbfounded..


----------



## muppetmower00

Didnt see a thing. Although once I (if) shoot a buck im going all out on these squirrels


----------



## pope125

rmm60985 said:


> How about it, when I heard the guy talking about this I was dumbfounded..


I knew guys years ago that would do it , but they were pushing deer off of private property they should of not of been on . I'm not saying anymore .


----------



## Diggler1220

Pope, I replace rusty cables with a length of chain and a few bolts. Little bit more weight and noise when setting, but you never have to worry about a cable busting. Worth it for me.


----------



## pope125

Diggler1220 said:


> Pope, I replace rusty cables with a length of chain and a few bolts. Little bit more weight and noise when setting, but you never have to worry about a cable busting. Worth it for me.


Diggler , you have a picture with the chain and bolts ?


----------



## natew6921

A group of buddies and I drive during archery season and we've killed a lot deer doing it. Actually I seen the biggest buck of my life sitting on a push. Ran past me at 10 yards but I didn't shoot due to the fact that I couldn't stop him. I wouldn't shoot at a running deer. However, a lot of times you can stop them. Obviously we don't push the same woods we hunt. We have hunting spots and driving spots.


----------



## Diggler1220

pope125 said:


> Diggler , you have a picture with the chain and bolts ?


Pope, don't have a pic with me, but next time I'm out, I'll snap one. From memory, I just pulled the bolts from the cable, took them to Lowes. Got a bolt to match and some big washers for either side. You can also cut and buy chain to length there. Then you should be able to bolt a length of chain on. If you leave the chain a little long, you can adjust level as well. I'll try to get you a pic soon.


----------



## BucksBeware

Haven't viewed in awhile, congrats to all the successful hunters!!

I believe "bow drives" can be successful. We do it late season only. Far from being drives however, not like gun hunting. We simply bump/push/nudge the deer. When you have good knowledge of the properties it can be a good tool. Knowing where the deer are bedded and the escape root they will take is imperative to it being successful.


----------



## skinner2

Deer were moving again this morning for me. I saw around 12-15 total . I saw an 8 point this morning harassing a doe. He came from behind me and never knew he was there until I heard him grunt and take off toward the doe.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Good luck to all getting out this morning!


----------



## optimal_max

Bucks I was seeing in September, disappeared first few weeks of October, just started appearing on camera again. Must be the cold weather getting them moving again.


----------



## pope125

Diggler1220 said:


> Pope, don't have a pic with me, but next time I'm out, I'll snap one. From memory, I just pulled the bolts from the cable, took them to Lowes. Got a bolt to match and some big washers for either side. You can also cut and buy chain to length there. Then you should be able to bolt a length of chain on. If you leave the chain a little long, you can adjust level as well. I'll try to get you a pic soon.


Thanks for the info !!


----------



## pope125

Good luck to all out this morning! I am giving it a rest for a few days , I'll wait for some better weather .


----------



## jesses80

pope glad your ok that would have def.made the heart skip a few beats .I don't no if I will hunt till Friday and Saturday when I take my boy out and see if I can put him on a doe good luck to the ones hunting through the week.


----------



## Darkvador

Deer drives in archery? Talk about lack of patients in today's society. Keep the gun hunting mentality in gun season. Archery should be a chess match. Thats what makes it so cool.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick, I set that stand last year around August .


I got lazy last year and left my two fixed stands in the woods so they have now been out as long as the one you have that failed. I'll definitely be pulling these stands at the end of this season.


----------



## muppetmower00

I believe the deer drives during archery started showing one crossbow became legal. That gun hunting mentality carried over unfortunately.


----------



## Matt Musto

Well I had what I consider my worst hunting performance of my life last night. I went to a stand that I have been hunting for 15 years. I've killed two bucks out of it on October 16th and October 24th. Both evenings had a west wind, 5-10 mph, sunny and a temp of around 50 deg. I had a feeling I was going to kill a buck all day yesterday, and could not wait to get out of work. I was finally in the sycamore tree by 4 pm settled in and enjoying the cool fall air. Around 5:30 I started hearing what sounded like shots from a pistol but more like a whip cracking, coming from the industrial park about 100 yards away. I then heard what sounded like an animal crossing the creek behind me moving away from the sound and focused my attention that way. The foliage is still thick and I couldn't pick out any movement so I settled back in. Finally after about five minutes the sound stopped. Two minutes later, it started back up. I cursed to myself and looked over my left shoulder to see a 130" 8 pointer 28 yards away. I'm pretty sure I passed this deer 2 years ago as a small basket rack 8 point in the 80 inch range. He was staring towards where the sound was coming from and it allowed me to stand and get my bow. I put my binos on him and looked at him for a good long minute and decided I was going to shoot. 

He then starts slowly moving down the trail I want him on and I'm talking myself down from buck fever going through my steps as he's getting closer. He is finally passing the tree which leads to the nice wide opening where I'm going to shoot him at 18 yards. As I'm tracking him at full draw and ready to grunt to stop him he stops on his own. I'm holding my 20 pin right on the heart and there is a branch and leaves that the wind was blowing in my view so I croutch down a bit find the heart and release. Thump! my cam hit the bar on my climber seat and my arrow flies well under the buck:mg::embara: From the release, nothing sounded or felt right but I still thought how could I miss. As I watched him run away I was in disbelief.....

The buck was impressive and would have been my second biggest yet maybe my best. My only hope now is that I didn't run him out of the county. I'm hoping he associated the shooting sound from a distance to the scare of the arrow hitting the dirt. Shortly after that I had another buck, half rack spike, come in from another direction but he went the same way the buck ran back to. I'm bummed and feel like I wasted my opportunity for the season.


----------



## davydtune

People around me have been doing archery deer drives for at least the past 30 years so at least around me it's not a new thing :wink: Most do it during the late season though.


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Pope just sent me these pics to post for him,his cable snapped on his stand.luckily he is ok


Holy crap Pope! Thank goodness you are ok.


----------



## Mr. October

Matt Musto said:


> Well I had what I consider my worst hunting performance of my life last night. I went to a stand that I have been hunting for 15 years. I've killed two bucks out of it on October 16th and October 24th. Both evenings had a west wind, 5-10 mph, sunny and a temp of around 50 deg. I had a feeling I was going to kill a buck all day yesterday, and could not wait to get out of work. I was finally in the sycamore tree by 4 pm settled in and enjoying the cool fall air. Around 5:30 I started hearing what sounded like shots from a pistol but more like a whip cracking, coming from the industrial park about 100 yards away. I then heard what sounded like an animal crossing the creek behind me moving away from the sound and focused my attention that way. The foliage is still thick and I couldn't pick out any movement so I settled back in. Finally after about five minutes the sound stopped. Two minutes later, it started back up. I cursed to myself and looked over my left shoulder to see a 130" 8 pointer 28 yards away. I'm pretty sure I passed this deer 2 years ago as a small basket rack 8 point in the 80 inch range. He was staring towards where the sound was coming from and it allowed me to stand and get my bow. I put my binos on him and looked at him for a good long minute and decided I was going to shoot.
> 
> He then starts slowly moving down the trail I want him on and I'm talking myself down from buck fever going through my steps as he's getting closer. He is finally passing the tree which leads to the nice wide opening where I'm going to shoot him at 18 yards. As I'm tracking him at full draw and ready to grunt to stop him he stops on his own. I'm holding my 20 pin right on the heart and there is a branch and leaves that the wind was blowing in my view so I croutch down a bit find the heart and release. Thump! my cam hit the bar on my climber seat and my arrow flies well under the buck:mg::embara: From the release, nothing sounded or felt right but I still thought how could I miss. As I watched him run away I was in disbelief.....
> 
> The buck was impressive and would have been my second biggest yet maybe my best. My only hope now is that I didn't run him out of the county. I'm hoping he associated the shooting sound from a distance to the scare of the arrow hitting the dirt. Shortly after that I had another buck, half rack spike, come in from another direction but he went the same way the buck ran back to. I'm bummed and feel like I wasted my opportunity for the season.


This is all part of hunting. S__t happens. Regardless of the wild paranoia you read here and on hunting shows, it will be fine. I guarantee you he forgot the whole incident within 5 minutes and went back to thinking about food or sex.


----------



## nicko

That sucks Matt. But the good thing is it's only 10/20 and there is a lot of season left.


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> I knew guys years ago that would do it , but they were pushing deer off of private property they should of not of been on . I'm not saying anymore .


We have that problem on a farm my dad and I hunt. It's surrounded by other farms and woods where people hunt and we've had pictures and encounters with people trespassing and pushing deer off the property. Extremely annoying because we don't do any pushing at all because we'd rather have them stay on the property. But then we get bozos that come in and think they can do it because they hunt the neighboring property.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Hopefully you get another crack at him Matt!


----------



## KMiha

Matt Musto said:


> Well I had what I consider my worst hunting performance of my life last night. I went to a stand that I have been hunting for 15 years. I've killed two bucks out of it on October 16th and October 24th. Both evenings had a west wind, 5-10 mph, sunny and a temp of around 50 deg. I had a feeling I was going to kill a buck all day yesterday, and could not wait to get out of work. I was finally in the sycamore tree by 4 pm settled in and enjoying the cool fall air. Around 5:30 I started hearing what sounded like shots from a pistol but more like a whip cracking, coming from the industrial park about 100 yards away. I then heard what sounded like an animal crossing the creek behind me moving away from the sound and focused my attention that way. The foliage is still thick and I couldn't pick out any movement so I settled back in. Finally after about five minutes the sound stopped. Two minutes later, it started back up. I cursed to myself and looked over my left shoulder to see a 130" 8 pointer 28 yards away. I'm pretty sure I passed this deer 2 years ago as a small basket rack 8 point in the 80 inch range. He was staring towards where the sound was coming from and it allowed me to stand and get my bow. I put my binos on him and looked at him for a good long minute and decided I was going to shoot.
> 
> He then starts slowly moving down the trail I want him on and I'm talking myself down from buck fever going through my steps as he's getting closer. He is finally passing the tree which leads to the nice wide opening where I'm going to shoot him at 18 yards. As I'm tracking him at full draw and ready to grunt to stop him he stops on his own. I'm holding my 20 pin right on the heart and there is a branch and leaves that the wind was blowing in my view so I croutch down a bit find the heart and release. Thump! my cam hit the bar on my climber seat and my arrow flies well under the buck:mg::embara: From the release, nothing sounded or felt right but I still thought how could I miss. As I watched him run away I was in disbelief.....
> 
> The buck was impressive and would have been my second biggest yet maybe my best. My only hope now is that I didn't run him out of the county. I'm hoping he associated the shooting sound from a distance to the scare of the arrow hitting the dirt. Shortly after that I had another buck, half rack spike, come in from another direction but he went the same way the buck ran back to. I'm bummed and feel like I wasted my opportunity for the season.


It happens, we all have incidents like that. Since you hit the cam on a bar, at least the bow is alright. Plus the rut will start back up soon, you never know what could walk by, I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## Buckbadger

Mr. October said:


> This is all part of hunting. S__t happens. Regardless of the wild paranoia you read here and on hunting shows, it will be fine. I guarantee you he forgot the whole incident within 5 minutes and went back to thinking about food or sex.


True, enough S__t happens on it's own, as a hunter we need to eliminate the S__t that can happen. One reason I'll never own or use a climber with a seat rail, read this all the time.


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Hopefully you get another crack at him Matt!


I'm blaming my damn treestand.....
and the rage broadhead back at home in my broadhead box


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear it Matt! He will be back it's getting to that time of the season that he won't even be thinking about what happened. Good luck


----------



## Matt Musto

Buckbadger said:


> True, enough S__t happens on it's own, as a hunter we need to eliminate the S__t that can happen. One reason I'll never own or use a climber with a seat rail, read this all the time.


Yeah, it's always been a slight concern but I have killed three deer out of it since I bought it, with no incident. Might have to break out the old Summit open shot. My fault though. I actually looked at my bow clearance as the deer was making his way towards my lane. Must have crouched just a tad to far.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Doug , what did you fix it with since Gorilla is out of bussniss ?


I didn't even know they went out business until I tried to get a replacement cable.There was someone on AT who was selling replacement cables but I just trashed the stand.I never liked the stand anyway.The only hang-ons I use now are Milleniums and one Lone wolf.They never get left out for more than a couple weeks at a time,if that.The vast majority of my hunting is done out of my LW climbers.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Yeah, it's always been a slight concern but I have killed three deer out of it since I bought it, with no incident. Might have to break out the old Summit open shot. My fault though. I actually looked at my bow clearance as the deer was making his way towards my lane. Must have crouched just a tad to far.


Just buy a Lone wolf Matt and never worry about that again.I'm more concerned about function than comfort but you can make a LW just as comfortable as a Summit without any of the drawbacks of a Summit.I have two different LW platforms and three different tops.I shoot the vast majority of my deer while sitting and nothing ever gets in the way.


----------



## jlh42581

I hope someone hunted this morning. All the fields I see deer in going to work were loaded, way after break of day. If my cohort wasnt on vacation I wouldve turned around. I couldnt tell from a distance if they were bucks but some of them were posturing like they were looking at doe's. Theyve already been hashing it out on cams.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Matt Musto said:


> I'm blaming my damn treestand.....
> and the rage broadhead back at home in my broadhead box


haha that is a reason though that I don't like climbers with a rail around it.. if he didnt see or smell you im sure he knows nothing especially in an area like that where noise is just part of the day for him.


----------



## dspell20

One of my best hunting buddies shot this stud in 2B (west) last night. We rough scored him at a stunning 156. 

The big boys are starting to make mistakes. Good luck and enjoy the rut


----------



## LetThemGrow

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 3079770
> 
> 
> One of my best hunting buddies shot this stud in 2B (west) last night. We rough scored him at a stunning 156.
> 
> The big boys are starting to make mistakes. Good luck and enjoy the rut


That's a beauty!


----------



## 12-Ringer

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 3079770
> 
> 
> One of my best hunting buddies shot this stud in 2B (west) last night. We rough scored him at a stunning 156.
> 
> The big boys are starting to make mistakes. Good luck and enjoy the rut


That's a bruiser Doug!! Congrats to your bud!!

Joe


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Holy crap Pope! Thank goodness you are ok.


Thanks Matt!! Regarding your miss, hey it happens tuff pile to swallow but its bowhunting . We all miss trust me . I have always found when something like this happens , something always works out and for the better .


----------



## pope125

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 3079770
> 
> 
> One of my best hunting buddies shot this stud in 2B (west) last night. We rough scored him at a stunning 156.
> 
> The big boys are starting to make mistakes. Good luck and enjoy the rut



Congrats to your buddy !! GREAT BUCK !!


----------



## nicko

Congrats to your friend Doug. Damn!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I feel for ya' Matt - one of the perils of hunting suburbia are what I refer to the pass-thru bucks...these are buck that pass-thru small pockets timber (5-15 acres) going to and from their respective core areas. These areas are often sandwiched between industrial parks, housing developments, strip malls, etc....I have found that mature buck (defined as 4.5 an older) are MUCH less likely to remain in these pass-thru areas for any extended periods of time EXCEPT THE RUT. No matter what food sources, cover, access are available, they tend to cruise through as opposed to take up shop, BUT I have found that they tend to like to corner their love interests in these areas. I have seen some of my best PA buck, during the rut, locked down with a doe in these areas. I use to try to wait them out, not any more....I try to work the doe, using a combo of the can and fawn ball...it that doesn't work, I'm getting down and going on the offensive. Some may remember my experience last fall here in PA, where I ended up getting to within 60 yards of a brute who was focused on his lady friend. I had to call out of work and it took me almost 3 hours to cover a mere 70 yards. I do believe if it weren't for a love-struck 2.5 year old buck who thought he could nose around the big-boy's girlfriend, I really think I would have gotten a shot. 

Sounds like to me you were in one of these pass-thru areas that I mentioned above. At least this buck was on the move and not alone, could he have been moving because of all of the commotion; who knows and who cares...in fact, hopefully he was as that would numb some of his senses to you and your ambush site. I know the feeling better than most that you experienced when you said you are hoping you didn't run him into the next county....I think you and I hunt similar areas that may hold only 1-2 mature deer. When you blow a chance at one, you might not ever get another, but not because he figured you out, because he was a pass-thru buck and/or there just aren't as many mature buck around. I can recall my first ever trip to KS...I arrived in the Wichita airport late, didn't get settled in at the house until after 2, but was still in a stand before the sun came up. At first light I missed a bruiser at 25 yardsI was devastated...never had a buck of that caliber in range. Of course all of my PA thoughts start running through my mind...trip's over, blew my shot, can't believe it, buddy is going to think I'm a fraud, etc.... Well 25-minutes later I saw a bigger buck, and hour after that I saw another about the same size as the one I missed. I only share to point out the stark differences between what I primarily deal with here in PA, as opposed to what I have been very fortunate to experience in KS. Here in PA I usually know that I have 1-2 "target buck" who pass through my primary properties. I am experienced and intelligent to know there will be 1-2 more who show-up during the rut as they have every year. If I blow a shot at one of these, I rarely ever get another opportunity, but I do believe that what most have reported; they have a short memory, even the mature buck. In your case it also sounds like there was an awful lot going on at that moment that might help confuse him as to what exactly happened. I'd keep your eyes on the weather and get in there with another W wind and see what happens. 

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Applebag

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 3079770
> 
> 
> One of my best hunting buddies shot this stud in 2B (west) last night. We rough scored him at a stunning 156.
> 
> The big boys are starting to make mistakes. Good luck and enjoy the rut


Wow, I think I'm going to move to 2B! Professor, know any good spots?


----------



## Matt Musto

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 3079770
> 
> 
> One of my best hunting buddies shot this stud in 2B (west) last night. We rough scored him at a stunning 156.
> 
> The big boys are starting to make mistakes. Good luck and enjoy the rut


Awesome PA bruiser!!


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Thanks Matt!! Regarding your miss, hey it happens tuff pile to swallow but its bowhunting . We all miss trust me . I have always found when something like this happens , something always works out and for the better .


Thanks Pope. I'm sure it won't sting as bad on Saturday when I get my son out for his second hunt, first in a treestand. Funny, my wife said almost the same thing "It was probably meant to be, so you can kill a bigger one later in the season", I hope your both right!


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Thanks Pope. I'm sure it won't sting as bad on Saturday when I get my son out for his second hunt, first in a treestand. Funny, my wife said almost the same thing "It was probably meant to be, so you can kill a bigger one later in the season", I hope your both right!


Matt, did you say your cam on the bow hit the rail ?


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> I feel for ya' Matt - one of the perils of hunting suburbia are what I refer to the pass-thru bucks...these are buck that pass-thru small pockets timber (5-15 acres) going to and from their respective core areas. These areas are often sandwiched between industrial parks, housing developments, strip malls, etc....I have found that mature buck (defined as 4.5 an older) are MUCH less likely to remain in these pass-thru areas for any extended periods of time EXCEPT THE RUT. No matter what food sources, cover, access are available, they tend to cruise through as opposed to take up shop, BUT I have found that they tend to like to corner their love interests in these areas. I have seen some of my best PA buck, during the rut, locked down with a doe in these areas. I use to try to wait them out, not any more....I try to work the doe, using a combo of the can and fawn ball...it that doesn't work, I'm getting down and going on the offensive. Some may remember my experience last fall here in PA, where I ended up getting to within 60 yards of a brute who was focused on his lady friend. I had to call out of work and it took me almost 3 hours to cover a mere 70 yards. I do believe if it weren't for a love-struck 2.5 year old buck who thought he could nose around the big-boy's girlfriend, I really think I would have gotten a shot.
> 
> Sounds like to me you were in one of these pass-thru areas that I mentioned above. At least this buck was on the move and not alone, could he have been moving because of all of the commotion; who knows and who cares...in fact, hopefully he was as that would numb some of his senses to you and your ambush site. I know the feeling better than most that you experienced when you said you are hoping you didn't run him into the next county....I think you and I hunt similar areas that may hold only 1-2 mature deer. When you blow a chance at one, you might not ever get another, but not because he figured you out, because he was a pass-thru buck and/or there just aren't as many mature buck around. I can recall my first ever trip to KS...I arrived in the Wichita airport late, didn't get settled in at the house until after 2, but was still in a stand before the sun came up. At first light I missed a bruiser at 25 yardsI was devastated...never had a buck of that caliber in range. Of course all of my PA thoughts start running through my mind...trip's over, blew my shot, can't believe it, buddy is going to think I'm a fraud, etc.... Well 25-minutes later I saw a bigger buck, and hour after that I saw another about the same size as the one I missed. I only share to point out the stark differences between what I primarily deal with here in PA, as opposed to what I have been very fortunate to experience in KS. Here in PA I usually know that I have 1-2 "target buck" who pass through my primary properties. I am experienced and intelligent to know there will be 1-2 more who show-up during the rut as they have every year. If I blow a shot at one of these, I rarely ever get another opportunity, but I do believe that what most have reported; they have a short memory, even the mature buck. In your case it also sounds like there was an awful lot going on at that moment that might help confuse him as to what exactly happened. I'd keep your eyes on the weather and get in there with another W wind and see what happens.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


Yes Joe, the spot is as you described and I believe I was set up with 50- 75 yards of where he was bedded. I think the disturbance got him up a little early, I shot at 5:45, and without that I might not of seen him at all as the corn was in the other direction. The other young deer was not with him though. I might catch him again in the rut, but it is not one of my favorite rut stands even though it is a funnel. It's boom or bust as I have sat all day in early November and not seen a deer and then gone out for an hour and have seen three different bucks pass through. I'll give it a rest but if the wind is right on Halloween I'm going back in that morning.


----------



## Mr. October

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 3079770
> 
> 
> One of my best hunting buddies shot this stud in 2B (west) last night. We rough scored him at a stunning 156.
> 
> The big boys are starting to make mistakes. Good luck and enjoy the rut


That's a great buck. Congratulations to your buddy!


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Matt, did you say your cam on the bow hit the rail ?


Yes.
I have an Ole' Man Multivision and I believe my cam hit the rubber coated portion towards the front. I was positioned towards the front rail and aiming back to my left and when I crouched down to get under the branch and leaves i just barely thumped it. It didn't make a sound like it hit the aluminum part so I'm guessing it was the rubber coated chain. I missed way low, and as everyone has heard before Everything felt perfect aiming until I released.

I'm going to shoot tonight just to make sure nothing got bumped out of whack.


----------



## dougell

It's just as bad having a huge buck walk by after you've killed a smaller buck.I've had that happen 3 times in the last 7 years.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> It's just as bad having a huge buck walk by after you've killed a smaller buck.I've had that happen 3 times in the last 7 years.


This is PA Doug, don't you have your great grandfathers tag?:tongue:


----------



## King

Matt Musto said:


> Yes.
> I have an Ole' Man Multivision and I believe my cam hit the rubber coated portion towards the front. I was positioned towards the front rail and aiming back to my left and when I crouched down to get under the branch and leaves i just barely thumped it. It didn't make a sound like it hit the aluminum part so I'm guessing it was the rubber coated chain. I missed way low, and as everyone has heard before Everything felt perfect aiming until I released.
> 
> I'm going to shoot tonight just to make sure nothing got bumped out of whack.


Been there. Released on a doe a few seasons back. I bumped the top rail of my Viper and it actually caused my bow to derail. I missed the doe and my bow was in sad shape.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> This is PA Doug, don't you have your great grandfathers tag?:tongue:


Nope lol.Around here it's usually the wife or daughter's tag.I never bought wife a license but I do buy my daughter one in hopes that she'll go.To date,it's never left the gun safe.


----------



## skezskoz

Shot this fella at 8am on Saturday morning in 5D. He came in straight towards my stand so luckily I spotted him early and had some time to grab my bow and position myself. At about 35 yards he stopped and looked right at me, thought for sure I was busted, but after a few seconds he put his head back down. Officially a believer in the ASAT leafy suit! 

I stood up and ranged him at 31 yards. Unfortunately, there were a couple branches in between us that I didn't feel good about. I needed him to move just a few steps to his left to give me a clear shot. A few more seconds passed, and he drifted in that direction. I let out a quick "hey," he stopped, and then I let one fly as he was quartering to me. 

I felt pretty good about the shot but I didn't see where I hit him. Turned out the arrow entered just above the leg on his right front side, and exited out further back on his left, further back than I would've guessed based on the entry point. 

In any event, it did the job. He bolted away but stopped after about 10 yards. Then he took a few more steps, stopped again, and just fell over dead. I watched the whole thing from my stand, it was nuts. Never had that happen before, legs went stiff and he literally just tipped over like the wind blowing over a decoy. 

When I gutted him I saw that it had taken out his right lung and clipped the heart as well, but I'm wondering if it caught an artery somewhere along the line as it passed through. Whatever it was, I'm thankful it was a quick clean kill and that I was able to make a good recovery. 

Dropped him off at the butcher, picked up a case of beer and was home in time for some college football with my dad. Beautiful fall day, wife is out of town, fired up the smoker, drinking some beers. Fast forward a few more hours, Penn State is up 3-0 on OSU and driving with the ball again, looking competent on offense for once, I'm thinking man this day could be an all-timer! Should've called it a night right then! Oh well, still a pretty solid day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats, great looking buck!

Joe


----------



## Hammer 1

Great buck congrats!


----------



## Professor1

read the story palmatedbuck04 it wasn't his property and I did tell him where I wanted to hunt and openly aid yes you need to get permission there too. read the story completely


----------



## Professor1

you can come to 2B but that doesn't guarantee anything. There is much pressure and pretty much a stand or two in every woodlot. Lots of homeowner complaints, police calls, antis everywhere too. Its part of the package and not for everyone. As mentioned I hunt or do something around hunting almost daily and have a vast network of friends, family, acquaintances developed that feed me intel of deer all year long. It is not easy and it really isn't what people think it is. There are large deer all over the state, you just have to let them grow.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Professor1 said:


> read the story palmatedbuck04 it wasn't his property and I did tell him where I wanted to hunt and openly aid yes you need to get permission there too. read the story completely


I could really careless,this topic was already swept under the mat and we have been talking about other things on this thread,but you are very ademet to plead your case its almost like you are feeling guilt


----------



## Professor1

You keep saying negative things. Just leave it alone and read the story completely. And yes I do feel bad after I saw my buddies reaction. Even though he said he didn't care if I hunted there. In reality he did. I'm done talking about it. And to all good luck hunting.


----------



## davydtune

Matt Musto said:


> Yes.
> I have an Ole' Man Multivision and I believe my cam hit the rubber coated portion towards the front. I was positioned towards the front rail and aiming back to my left and when I crouched down to get under the branch and leaves i just barely thumped it. It didn't make a sound like it hit the aluminum part so I'm guessing it was the rubber coated chain. I missed way low, and as everyone has heard before Everything felt perfect aiming until I released.
> 
> I'm going to shoot tonight just to make sure nothing got bumped out of whack.


I did something similar many years ago. I was shooting an Oneida Eagle and the buck was right under me, about 4 or 5 yards away. When I released the bottom out board limb swung right into my thigh! It hurt like hell and I had quite the black and blue mark from it. Of course my arrow never even came close. He actually jumped about 10 yards and stood there. So I knocked another and let it fly but the arrow did some fancy gymnastics moves and once again didn't come close. After that he ran and I decided to check the bow out. Yeah it hit my leg so hard it knocked that lower cam completely out of sinc, a good 90 degree difference from the the top :doh: Luckily nothing was damaged and the next night we got her all back into working order but man was my leg sore for awhile, lol!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Professor1 said:


> You keep saying negative things. Just leave it alone and read the story completely. And yes I do feel bad after I saw my buddies reaction. Even though he said he didn't care if I hunted there. In reality he did. I'm done talking about it. And to all good luck hunting.


Dude go away we are pages past that topic.i could care less about a buck named spooks thats why i didnt respond to your PM over the weekend.if i read the whole story anyway its probably 20% truth coming from both sides.
Im gonna fill you in on something here pal,i hunt with a friend same friend for 25 years in 04 i shot a 200" deer on a property we were both hunting.i shot it out of a tree 30 yards from where Dave had hunt the week prior.he wasnt see chit there so i gave it a try,Guess who my first call was to from the stand yep Dave he was there to help me track in minutes.no hard feelings at all we still hunt and talk everyday,thats what true friends do.something about your situation stinks like crazy


----------



## palmatedbuck04

King said:


> Been there. Released on a doe a few seasons back. I bumped the top rail of my Viper and it actually caused my bow to derail. I missed the doe and my bow was in sad shape.


I have always used a Loggy climber with no hand climber so i never had a rail around me,since my stroke last year i am apprensive so i am gonna use the hand climber part off an API jusf for security and im scared i will hit my bow on it since im not use to having a rail around me


----------



## King

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I have always used a Loggy climber with no hand climber so i never had a rail around me,since my stroke last year i am apprensive so i am gonna use the hand climber part off an API jusf for security and im scared i will hit my bow on it since im not use to having a rail around me


I started setting the top part of my climber a little lower than I normally would. That's helped my confidence tremendously.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

King said:


> I started setting the top part of my climber a little lower than I normally would. That's helped my confidence tremendously.


Ive hugged trees for years never used a hand climber or a sit and stand climber,i bought that API I cant figure that thing out so i tried using it with my Loggy i couldnt do that either guess im not coordinated.ill just keep higging the tree and put the API seat above me and move it up as i climb with the loggy and when i get up there ill just pull it down around me so i feel safer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have a custom set-up from Summit... I have a customized open shot climber that allows me to sit and climb without a rail and a Titan platform with a footrest ...best of ALL the worlds... a little interesting fact that I discovered last year while going through my field notes/journal .... even though I access have more than 60 fixed position stands/blinds across more than 2600 acres in two states, and I have taken 10 archery buck in 22 years of bow hunting, all but 4 buck that I have taken with a bow have been out of a climber (either my loggy bayou lite or my summit as they are the only two I have personally owned) almost killed myself in my first year of bow hunting at age 21 with a Baker, those things were death traps. I wouldn't have guessed that many came out of my climber, but that's what it is .... nice to have a journal/notes to remind me...

Joe


----------



## KMiha

We just use ladder stands. I'll admit, I'm a complete wuss when it comes to heights and by the time I'd get a climber 20 ft. up a tree, I'd be spooking all the deer off with my scent after I crapped myself. The deer don't seem to mind them too much, they get used to them being there I guess. From my experience, the deer I've hunted get a lot more spooky around blinds, even when brushed in well, than they do with the ladder stands we use. But then again, that's just my experience.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Yes.
> I have an Ole' Man Multivision and I believe my cam hit the rubber coated portion towards the front. I was positioned towards the front rail and aiming back to my left and when I crouched down to get under the branch and leaves i just barely thumped it. It didn't make a sound like it hit the aluminum part so I'm guessing it was the rubber coated chain. I missed way low, and as everyone has heard before Everything felt perfect aiming until I released.
> 
> I'm going to shoot tonight just to make sure nothing got bumped out of whack.


Matt , You can look at it two other ways you could of blew your bow up hitting the cam . You could of also wounded that deer , I think you can live with the miss !! Myself I will take a miss any day of the week over wounding and animal .


----------



## Mr. October

skezskoz said:


> Shot this fella at 8am on Saturday morning in 5D. He came in straight towards my stand so luckily I spotted him early and had some time to grab my bow and position myself. At about 35 yards he stopped and looked right at me, thought for sure I was busted, but after a few seconds he put his head back down. Officially a believer in the ASAT leafy suit!
> 
> I stood up and ranged him at 31 yards. Unfortunately, there were a couple branches in between us that I didn't feel good about. I needed him to move just a few steps to his left to give me a clear shot. A few more seconds passed, and he drifted in that direction. I let out a quick "hey," he stopped, and then I let one fly as he was quartering to me.
> 
> I felt pretty good about the shot but I didn't see where I hit him. Turned out the arrow entered just above the leg on his right front side, and exited out further back on his left, further back than I would've guessed based on the entry point.
> 
> In any event, it did the job. He bolted away but stopped after about 10 yards. Then he took a few more steps, stopped again, and just fell over dead. I watched the whole thing from my stand, it was nuts. Never had that happen before, legs went stiff and he literally just tipped over like the wind blowing over a decoy.
> 
> When I gutted him I saw that it had taken out his right lung and clipped the heart as well, but I'm wondering if it caught an artery somewhere along the line as it passed through. Whatever it was, I'm thankful it was a quick clean kill and that I was able to make a good recovery.
> 
> Dropped him off at the butcher, picked up a case of beer and was home in time for some college football with my dad. Beautiful fall day, wife is out of town, fired up the smoker, drinking some beers. Fast forward a few more hours, Penn State is up 3-0 on OSU and driving with the ball again, looking competent on offense for once, I'm thinking man this day could be an all-timer! Should've called it a night right then! Oh well, still a pretty solid day.
> 
> View attachment 3080234
> 
> View attachment 3080242
> 
> View attachment 3080250
> 
> View attachment 3080258


Awesome buck and a great story. I've never had them go far when the heart is clipped even if there isn't great penetration. I think it basically induces a heart attack.


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> I did something similar many years ago. I was shooting an Oneida Eagle and the buck was right under me, about 4 or 5 yards away. When I released the bottom out board limb swung right into my thigh! It hurt like hell and I had quite the black and blue mark from it. Of course my arrow never even came close. He actually jumped about 10 yards and stood there. So I knocked another and let it fly but the arrow did some fancy gymnastics moves and once again didn't come close. After that he ran and I decided to check the bow out. Yeah it hit my leg so hard it knocked that lower cam completely out of sinc, a good 90 degree difference from the the top :doh: Luckily nothing was damaged and the next night we got her all back into working order but man was my leg sore for awhile, lol!


Yeah, with the Oneida anything like that would either break or screw up the timing cable. Better than damaging the limbs and easy to fix though.


----------



## pope125

skezskoz said:


> Shot this fella at 8am on Saturday morning in 5D. He came in straight towards my stand so luckily I spotted him early and had some time to grab my bow and position myself. At about 35 yards he stopped and looked right at me, thought for sure I was busted, but after a few seconds he put his head back down. Officially a believer in the ASAT leafy suit!
> 
> I stood up and ranged him at 31 yards. Unfortunately, there were a couple branches in between us that I didn't feel good about. I needed him to move just a few steps to his left to give me a clear shot. A few more seconds passed, and he drifted in that direction. I let out a quick "hey," he stopped, and then I let one fly as he was quartering to me.
> 
> I felt pretty good about the shot but I didn't see where I hit him. Turned out the arrow entered just above the leg on his right front side, and exited out further back on his left, further back than I would've guessed based on the entry point.
> 
> In any event, it did the job. He bolted away but stopped after about 10 yards. Then he took a few more steps, stopped again, and just fell over dead. I watched the whole thing from my stand, it was nuts. Never had that happen before, legs went stiff and he literally just tipped over like the wind blowing over a decoy.
> 
> When I gutted him I saw that it had taken out his right lung and clipped the heart as well, but I'm wondering if it caught an artery somewhere along the line as it passed through. Whatever it was, I'm thankful it was a quick clean kill and that I was able to make a good recovery.
> 
> Dropped him off at the butcher, picked up a case of beer and was home in time for some college football with my dad. Beautiful fall day, wife is out of town, fired up the smoker, drinking some beers. Fast forward a few more hours, Penn State is up 3-0 on OSU and driving with the ball again, looking competent on offense for once, I'm thinking man this day could be an all-timer! Should've called it a night right then! Oh well, still a pretty solid day.
> 
> View attachment 3080234
> 
> View attachment 3080242
> 
> View attachment 3080250
> 
> View attachment 3080258


Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Matt , You can look at it two other ways you could of blew your bow up hitting the cam . You could of also wounded that deer , I think you can live with the miss !! Myself I will take a miss any day of the week over wounding and animal .


You ain't kidding. The sigh of relief I had when I saw my arrow was free of blood and no hair on the ground........ I'm just hoping my bow is on and the cam is not damaged.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> I have a custom set-up from Summit... I have a customized open shot climber that allows me to sit and climb without a rail and a Titan platform with a footrest ...best of ALL the worlds... a little interesting fact that I discovered last year while going through my field notes/journal .... even though I access have more than 60 fixed position stands/blinds across more than 2600 acres in two states, and I have taken 10 archery buck in 22 years of bow hunting, all but 4 buck that I have taken with a bow have been out of a climber (either my loggy bayou lite or my summit as they are the only two I have personally owned) almost killed myself in my first year of bow hunting at age 21 with a Baker, those things were death traps. I wouldn't have guessed that many came out of my climber, but that's what it is .... nice to have a journal/notes to remind me...
> 
> Joe


Speaking of Bakers....Ironically the last big buck I missed when I was 17, happened to be out of a Baker that was rigged as a hang-on. Back then I shot spikes if they were in range and just so happened to have a giant VA, 10 pointer appear 5 yards to the left of my stand. I accidentally hit my release at a 1/4 draw and humpback linered my arrow over his shoulders.

Like King said, I too set my seat part lower and try to match it up with my kneecap before I cinch it down.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> You ain't kidding. The sigh of relief I had when I saw my arrow was free of blood and no hair on the ground........ I'm just hoping my bow is on and the cam is not damaged.


I had and EZ-Hanger break a few years ago and my bow fell like 22ft and landed right on the cam I climbed down looked the bow over climbed back in the tree picked out a leaf and it was dead on. Be surprised the bows today are pretty tuff . Lol, if its a Hoyt you'll be ok.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> I had and EZ-Hanger break a few years ago and my bow fell like 22ft and landed right on the cam I climbed down looked the bow over climbed back in the tree picked out a leaf and it was dead on. Be surprised the bows today are pretty tuff . Lol, if its a Hoyt you'll be ok.


It is and Elite and it is tough  Funny Story : The first year I owned the bow I left it at my hunting spot on the ground in the parking area. The place we parked was owned by a church and the house there was used as a retreat camp for inner city kids. I didn't realize I left the bow until I went to use it the following Monday. Immediately called the land owner and he called the camp. Luckily they did find it and it had not been run over, thank God. When I went to pick it up the man handed it to me and asked "what does this thing pull?" I told him and he just nodded. When I got home I shot it and it was at least a foot low. I then realized my speed buttons were gone and my peep was oval shaped. My D-loop had also moved. The damn dude dry fired my bow!!!! Jack Jab inspected and fixed everything and the limbs were fine.


----------



## BigPaGuy

Matt Musto said:


> Yeah, it's always been a slight concern but I have killed three deer out of it since I bought it, with no incident. Might have to break out the old Summit open shot. My fault though. I actually looked at my bow clearance as the deer was making his way towards my lane. Must have crouched just a tad to far.


The old Summit Open Shot is getting hard on this old man's elbows...  But I still love the clearance and lack of rails to bump stuff off of...


----------



## KMiha

The story of my hunting season so far.


----------



## davydtune

Don't use it too much these days but I have an older Gorilla climber that has the rail all the way around it. I set the seat at knee height, when sitting, and I can clear the rail no problem for a shot as close as 5 yards. It is a bit hard on the knees and a little more motion to stand up but works for me.


----------



## Ned250

dougell said:


> It's just as bad having a huge buck walk by after you've killed a smaller buck.I've had that happen 3 times in the last 7 years.


I shot a doe on Wednesday night. She went down in sight; about 40yds. Since I still had plenty of daylight and I could see her white belly, I kept hunting. This area is thicker than hell, so I kept checking on her to make sure I could remember where she went down. 

About 15mins goes by and I pan back to check - huh, I don't see her. Then I see her move - WTH??  Then I see her pick up her head. OMG I'm freaking out trying to figure out what was going on (mind you this is a matter of seconds). Then I see it.... A 20"+ wide rack. :mg::mg::mg: I watched him sniff her and then turn and walk back into the thicket.

Now I don't know if he was going to take the same trail my doe did, but he definitely was heading my direction. I've been replaying that scene over and over since it went down.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ned250 said:


> I shot a doe on Wednesday night. She went down in sight; about 40yds. Since I still had plenty of daylight and I could see her white belly, I kept hunting. This area is thicker than hell, so I kept checking on her to make sure I could remember where she went down.
> 
> About 15mins goes by and I pan back to check - huh, I don't see her. Then I see her move - WTH??  Then I see her pick up her head. OMG I'm freaking out trying to figure out what was going on (mind you this is a matter of seconds). Then I see it.... A 20"+ wide rack. :mg::mg::mg: I watched him sniff her and then turn and walk back into the thicket.
> 
> Now I don't know if he was going to take the same trail my doe did, but he definitely was heading my direction. I've been replaying that scene over and over since it went down.


Thats why i dont shoot does


----------



## KMiha

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thats why i dont shoot does


Or at least not in certain spots. I have places I hunt that are bucks only, and others where we will shoot does. Or until the buck tag is filled.


----------



## Darkvador

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thats why i dont shoot does


Same here. Whacking doe, looking for them, stinking up a place that you were so careful sneaking in and out of. Leaving a gut pile for coyotes. All bad things when you are after a nice buck.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Matt Musto said:


> It is and Elite and it is tough  Funny Story : The first year I owned the bow I left it at my hunting spot on the ground in the parking area. The place we parked was owned by a church and the house there was used as a retreat camp for inner city kids. I didn't realize I left the bow until I went to use it the following Monday. Immediately called the land owner and he called the camp. Luckily they did find it and it had not been run over, thank God. When I went to pick it up the man handed it to me and asked "what does this thing pull?" I told him and he just nodded. When I got home I shot it and it was at least a foot low. I then realized my speed buttons were gone and my peep was oval shaped. My D-loop had also moved. The damn dude dry fired my bow!!!! Jack Jab inspected and fixed everything and the limbs were fine.


Is that jabs in East Greenville area?10 minutes from my house, was thinking of checking it out. Never shot an elite


----------



## pope125

avidarcher88pa said:


> Is that jabs in East Greenville area?10 minutes from my house, was thinking of checking it out. Never shot an elite


Avidarcher , You must not live far from me . Went up to Jack Jab's on Saturday , and shot a few of his Elites. Out of all the ones I shot I liked the Energy 35 the best . Impulse was not for me . I was very impressed with the Elites , I can see myself getting one here in the next month or so .


----------



## avidarcher88pa

pope125 said:


> Avidarcher , You must not live far from me . Went up to Jack Jab's on Saturday , and shot a few of his Elites. Out of all the ones I shot I liked the Energy 35 the best . Impulse was not for me . I was very impressed with the Elites , I can see myself getting one here in the next month or so .


Zionsville. Good to know. Personally I like the longer Ata myself, shooting a maxis 35.


----------



## jlh42581

I saw three bucks and 75 or more doe's driving home. I left work at 6. At one point I got out of the car with my dslr and shot a bunch of photos with 75 yards of me. The deer didn't care. The opposite side of the road had three times as many deer in it. Unbelievable!

At one point I slowed to photo a yellow tree and was so focused on the tree I didn't notice the three deer standing under it.

This drainage has an unbelievable amount of deer this year.


----------



## nicko

Congrats skez. Nice looking buck


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My pops wanted to go out this evening...I said it was too warm -74- but reluctantly joined him. Turned out 3 of us hunted there tonight and saw zip for the evening. The 3rd fella saw 6 doe and a half rack there very early this morning.

I saw 1 small doe that ran across the road in front of the truck on the way home.

*I'm not so sure gut piles bother deer all that much???* 
For example, back in the mid 2000's...i was hunting a v-board stand about 6 feet off the ground and had 2 doe walk down the deer trail right next to me (within feet of my feet). I shot 1 that went maybe 15yds and died. I gutted her right there and came back to hunt the stand in the afternoon 2-3 days later. That warm evening a 4yr old 9pt came to my doctored scrape and worked it over 20yds in front of me. I could smell the gut pile when i had came in that evening...either he wasn't bothered by it or didn't smell it?

Then there's last season. I shot a doe on Oct 25th and so did my father. Gut piles ended up within 60yds or so of each other. We hunted there again on Nov 8th in the same spots we shot our doe. My pops missed a 3yr old seven pt...minutes later i saw a doe and 3 other diff buck over in my spot, 1 being the 8pt i took. After tracking my buck maybe 50yds (spreading our scent around through the thick stuff i was hunting in) and gutting him out where he lay. My dad sat my spot and had a buck bigger than any we had seen that day come wandering through. He didn't get a shot...and the rut was definitely involved but there were 3 gut piles spread out through that area.

...I've also seen deer curiously smell gut piles during the rifle season.


----------



## Ryanp019

12-Ringer said:


> I have a custom set-up from Summit... I have a customized open shot climber that allows me to sit and climb without a rail and a Titan platform with a footrest ...best of ALL the worlds... a little interesting fact that I discovered last year while going through my field notes/journal .... even though I access have more than 60 fixed position stands/blinds across more than 2600 acres in two states, and I have taken 10 archery buck in 22 years of bow hunting, all but 4 buck that I have taken with a bow have been out of a climber (either my loggy bayou lite or my summit as they are the only two I have personally owned) almost killed myself in my first year of bow hunting at age 21 with a Baker, those things were death traps. I wouldn't have guessed that many came out of my climber, but that's what it is .... nice to have a journal/notes to remind me...
> 
> Joe


I was at an archery shop the other day and saw a summit climber with no rail in the front? Didn't know they made them...almost bought the dang thing


----------



## jacobh

That's why I like my line wolf. U climb with the bar and it just tucks under the seat


----------



## Ryanp019

BigPaGuy said:


> The old Summit Open Shot is getting hard on this old man's elbows...  But I still love the clearance and lack of rails to bump stuff off of...


My legs are so short I can't even sit on my summit rail when I climb it anyways lol. All elbow power. Lol if I sat and climbed it would take me an hour to get 20' 2" at a time. It's sad


----------



## j.d.m.

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thats why i dont shoot does





> I shot a doe on Wednesday night. She went down in sight; about 40yds. Since I still had plenty of daylight and I could see her white belly, I kept hunting. This area is thicker than hell, so I kept checking on her to make sure I could remember where she went down.
> 
> About 15mins goes by and I pan back to check - huh, I don't see her. Then I see her move - WTH?? Then I see her pick up her head. OMG I'm freaking out trying to figure out what was going on (mind you this is a matter of seconds). Then I see it.... A 20"+ wide rack. I watched him sniff her and then turn and walk back into the thicket.
> 
> Now I don't know if he was going to take the same trail my doe did, but he definitely was heading my direction. I've been replaying that scene over and over since it went down.


This exact situation is what got me my buck last year. I shot a doe that was in heat or very near. She went down 40yrds in front of me. As I was giving her enough time to be sure dead, her scent brought the buck in to her. Even though she was dead, he kept trying to get her up on her feet, goring her with his rack and everything. Then her scent brought in a smaller buck, and when my buck came over to run him off, he gave me the perfect shot. I tagged, field dressed both deer and went back to house to get my truck, and when I returned, there was another buck standing over her, and didn't want to leave. My buddy and I aproached withing 10 yrds before the buck finally walked off, and hung around in the tree line watching us load the deer in the truck.


----------



## nicko

Cool clear morning today with light wind and high pressure at 30.30. Hope to see some deer up on their feet. Getting ready to walk into the woods.


----------



## PaBone

j.d.m. said:


> This exact situation is what got me my buck last year. I shot a doe that was in heat or very near. She went down 40yrds in front of me. As I was giving her enough time to be sure dead, her scent brought the buck in to her. Even though she was dead, he kept trying to get her up on her feet, goring her with his rack and everything. Then her scent brought in a smaller buck, and when my buck came over to run him off, he gave me the perfect shot. I tagged, field dressed both deer and went back to house to get my truck, and when I returned, there was another buck standing over her, and didn't want to leave. My buddy and I aproached withing 10 yrds before the buck finally walked off, and hung around in the tree line watching us load the deer in the truck.



Am I wrong, I thought the first deer has to be tagged before shooting a second deer?


----------



## jacobh

No I think your right. It use to be tug and drug to your vehicle but now I believe it's just tug before shooting another deer


----------



## jdmaxwell

I shot buck Monday evening..
Though it was decent buck.. Could only see one side.. I got down, found it..
It was 5 pt.. 4 on one side that was decent, then the other side was broke off by its brow tine..


----------



## jacobh

Congrats that's a nice buck. Be proud


----------



## PaBone

I never shoot does when it's close to the rut, I am always afraid of spooking a buck that may be following. Especially when you have to get out of your tree and tag her before shooting a buck. To much effort for me because most of the time I am in my climber. Dropping a deuce is about the only thing that will bring me out of the tree during the rut.


----------



## pope125

jdmaxwell said:


> I shot buck Monday evening..
> Though it was decent buck.. Could only see one side.. I got down, found it..
> It was 5 pt.. 4 on one side that was decent, then the other side was broke off by its brow tine..
> 
> View attachment 3085194



Congrats !!!


----------



## Diggler1220

pope125 said:


> Diggler , you have a picture with the chain and bolts ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Pope, here's the chains on a gorilla stand.


----------



## PaBone

I have two older Gorilla aluminum hang-ons and those cables scare me.


----------



## pope125

Diggler1220 said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diggler , you have a picture with the chain and bolts ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Pope, here's the chains on a gorilla stand.
> 
> View attachment 3085202
> 
> View attachment 3085210
> 
> 
> 
> Diggler, Thanks for the picture. I have my work cut out for me after hunting season .
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> My pops wanted to go out this evening...I said it was too warm -74- but reluctantly joined him. Turned out 3 of us hunted there tonight and saw zip for the evening. The 3rd fella saw 6 doe and a half rack there very early this morning.
> 
> I saw 1 small doe that ran across the road in front of the truck on the way home.
> 
> *I'm not so sure gut piles bother deer all that much???*
> For example, back in the mid 2000's...i was hunting a v-board stand about 6 feet off the ground and had 2 doe walk down the deer trail right next to me (within feet of my feet). I shot 1 that went maybe 15yds and died. I gutted her right there and came back to hunt the stand in the afternoon 2-3 days later. That warm evening a 4yr old 9pt came to my doctored scrape and worked it over 20yds in front of me. I could smell the gut pile when i had came in that evening...either he wasn't bothered by it or didn't smell it?
> 
> Then there's last season. I shot a doe on Oct 25th and so did my father. Gut piles ended up within 60yds or so of each other. We hunted there again on Nov 8th in the same spots we shot our doe. My pops missed a 3yr old seven pt...minutes later i saw a doe and 3 other diff buck over in my spot, 1 being the 8pt i took. After tracking my buck maybe 50yds (spreading our scent around through the thick stuff i was hunting in) and gutting him out where he lay. My dad sat my spot and had a buck bigger than any we had seen that day come wandering through. He didn't get a shot...and the rut was definitely involved but there were 3 gut piles spread out through that area.
> 
> ...I've also seen deer curiously smell gut piles during the rifle season.


I agree. I remember the first deer I ever killed. It was a button buck when I was 16 and it was with a bow. I gutted it where it fell about 60 yards from my tree and then drug it out across the field away from my stand. The next night I had a big 8 point coming on a string straight to my stand. And then he saw the gut pile and went over and stuck his nose into the middle of it. He proceeded to follow the trail where I dragged the little button buck all the way until he was out of sight.


----------



## Mr. October

j.d.m. said:


> This exact situation is what got me my buck last year. I shot a doe that was in heat or very near. She went down 40yrds in front of me. As I was giving her enough time to be sure dead, her scent brought the buck in to her. Even though she was dead, he kept trying to get her up on her feet, goring her with his rack and everything. Then her scent brought in a smaller buck, and when my buck came over to run him off, he gave me the perfect shot. I tagged, field dressed both deer and went back to house to get my truck, and when I returned, there was another buck standing over her, and didn't want to leave. My buddy and I aproached withing 10 yrds before the buck finally walked off, and hung around in the tree line watching us load the deer in the truck.


Quite a few years ago I spent the evening watching a spike try to court a doe. It was a big doe and I was planning on shooting it at the first opportunity. But watching the spike was like watching the dorky freshman try to pick up the prom queen. I finally got an opportunity at the doe, shot, and she went down only about 40 yards away. He hung around trying to figure out what happened even after I climbed down. I left something in the tree and had to go back up after I gutted the deer and dragged it halfway out and he was stilll hanging around trying to figure out what sort of trick his lady friend played on him.


----------



## Mr. October

jdmaxwell said:


> I shot buck Monday evening..
> Though it was decent buck.. Could only see one side.. I got down, found it..
> It was 5 pt.. 4 on one side that was decent, then the other side was broke off by its brow tine..
> 
> View attachment 3085194


Still a great buck. Nice job. 

It kinda cracks me up when you see the big TV hunters who claim antlers don't matter but they just want to hunt a mature deer. But then when a big, mature buck steps out and his antlers are broken they pass him. 'Cause it's not about antlers . . . right.


----------



## Squirrel

PaBone said:


> Am I wrong, I thought the first deer has to be tagged before shooting a second deer?





jacobh said:


> No I think your right. It use to be tug and drug to your vehicle but now I believe it's just tug before shooting another deer


From the manual page 24: When multiple harvests of deer per day are authorized, only one deer at a time may be taken. Before attempting to take an additional deer, the first deer shall be lawfully tagged (This doesn’t apply in the Special Regulations Areas).


----------



## pope125

PaBone said:


> I have two older Gorilla aluminum hang-ons and those cables scare me.


Bone, I had one snap the other night . I can't tell you how many hours I have spent in a stand and this is the first thing like this that has happen . I guess there is a first , also made me look at stands a little different the last two days. Im headed to the Mid-West in two weeks almost scared to get in a stand out there .


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Bone, Wait till one snaps .


Or better yet . . . DON'T!


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> Or better yet . . . DON'T!


Very true ! Any idea why Gorilla went out of business ?


----------



## nicko

Just had a smallish buck pass about 50 yards away through the laurel thicket. Couldn't get a clear look at points but it was a small rack.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Just had a smallish buck pass about 50 yards away through the laurel thicket. Couldn't get a clear look at points but it was a small rack.


Good luck Nick !!


----------



## Chad B.

2 little doe 20 yards in the thicket and a bunch of treerats is my count for the morning so far.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks is it just me or does nothing apply to special reg areas? LOL



UOTE=Squirrel;1080226954]From the manual page 24: When multiple harvests of deer per day are authorized, only one deer at a time may be taken. Before attempting to take an additional deer, the first deer shall be lawfully tagged (This doesn’t apply in the Special Regulations Areas).[/QUOTE]


----------



## TauntoHawk

jdmaxwell said:


> I shot buck Monday evening..
> Though it was decent buck.. Could only see one side.. I got down, found it..
> It was 5 pt.. 4 on one side that was decent, then the other side was broke off by its brow tine..
> 
> View attachment 3085194


Congrats!!! The PA buck I shot last year had broken two points off that I never notice til ground checking, actually looked around thinking he broken them during his final crash becasue I could have sworn he had them when i shot. I had rattled him in and he was coming fast through some cover straight at me and all I really saw was he was outside the ears and when he turned I counted 4 on one side and went into shooting mode. other side had 4 but the G2 and G3 were broken a little shorter than in half. Still made for a cool euro mount


----------



## skezskoz

Thanks guys and congrats to everyone else who tagged out already. This is new for me, being done this early in the season. Bittersweet feeling for sure. 

Pope and avidarcher88, I also live in the area, down near Harleysville. I'll have to check out that shop you mentioned, does he carry a lot of Elites? I bought a Synergy earlier this summer and love it.


----------



## Polls822

pope125 said:


> Bone, I had one snap the other night . I can't tell you how many hours I have spent in a stand and this is the first thing like this that has happen . I guess there is a first , also made me look at stands a little different the last two days. Im headed to the Mid-West in two weeks almost scared to get in a stand out there .


Please forgive me for being late to the party, but is there something wrong/defective with the cables for the Gorilla Hang Ons? I've been hunting out of one the last 3 years, and currently the only stand I'm using this year. So if there's something wrong I'd certainly like to know.

More so, is it a widespread issue or just isolated circumstances? My stand stays in the woods during the season but then is garage kept and only 3 years old...just wondering if I need to worry.


----------



## nicko

I got to thinking about the scare Bob had with that stand cable breaking on him and it seems most times you hear about stand failure, it's those steel cables that are the culprit and always near those end loops. I thought there should be a way to coat or protect these areas on the cables and noticed on this stand of mine that I'm sitting in now has shrink tubing over the cables. Every little bit helps I guess.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> Congrats!!! The PA buck I shot last year had broken two points off that I never notice til ground checking, actually looked around thinking he broken them during his final crash becasue I could have sworn he had them when i shot. I had rattled him in and he was coming fast through some cover straight at me and all I really saw was he was outside the ears and when he turned I counted 4 on one side and went into shooting mode. other side had 4 but the G2 and G3 were broken a little shorter than in half. Still made for a cool euro mount


I did the same thing . . except the big bug I shot was missing the entire right side of his rack. I was SURE he had both when he shot. I spine shot him and he crashed down and I looked all around for the other half until I finally stopped and looked at his rack and realized it had been broken for a while. I guess the mind wants to see symmetry.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> No I think your right. It use to be tug and drug to your vehicle but now I believe it's just tug before shooting another deer


The first just has to be tagged in most of the state.In the SRA's you can just keep shooting them until you're out of tags.


----------



## attackone

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ive hugged trees for years never used a hand climber or a sit and stand climber,i bought that API I cant figure that thing out so i tried using it with my Loggy i couldnt do that either guess im not coordinated.ill just keep higging the tree and put the API seat above me and move it up as i climb with the loggy and when i get up there ill just pull it down around me so i feel safer.


i think i have a extra climbing aid for the loggy if your interested.


----------



## dougell

Palmated,I have a cool system that worked great with a Loggy.I know I still have it somewhere and I'll send it to you if you want.It was a strap that went around the tree that I put two nylon handles on it.You hooked your harness to the strap and moved it above your head.Then,you just grabbed the handles and pulled yourself up.It weighed next to nothing,was much easier than hugging the tree and you were strapped in the entire time.I have no use for it and I'd gladly send it to you if you're interested,probono of course.


----------



## captaincammo

Was out this morning for 4 hrs,seen a fox . No wind no deer. Going back out at 4 . Is anybody seeing any activity in 5C or surrounding areas?


----------



## PaBone

My Loggy Stalker XL Pro is my best stand by far. I have been trying for several years to find another one like it and have not been able to. It uses the same cable as the Summit so replacing the cable is no problem.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I got to thinking about the scare Bob had with that stand cable breaking on him and it seems most times you hear about stand failure, it's those steel cables that are the culprit and always near those end loops. I thought there should be a way to coat or protect these areas on the cables and noticed on this stand of mine that I'm sitting in now has shrink tubing over the cables. Every little bit helps I guess.


The way it should be , all part of the metal cable got tubing around it . Nothing exposed to the weather .


----------



## jesses80

didn't hunt today so I shot a couple hundred arrows .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> The way it should be , all part of the metal cable got tubing around it . Nothing exposed to the weather .


Better than that...just buy a can of the "as seen on tv" Flex Seal...stuff works wonders as a weather proof coating. Stiffens and quiets chains too...trust me, try it...

Joe


----------



## Spency

Does the flex seal smell? I bought a can of stuff made by Sims Vibration a couple years ago and used it on a hang on stand. It smelled horrible and took months for the smell to go away.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spency said:


> Does the flex seal smell? I bought a can of stuff made by Sims Vibration a couple years ago and used it on a hang on stand. It smelled horrible and took months for the smell to go away.


Not nearly as bad as most of the other products that produce similar results. Can't say it is odor free, but after a day or two outside the odor is significantly reduced. I too use chains and stainless steel bolts/washers to replace the cables on most of my stands that stay out. Once they chains and bolts are on they get a quick spray of Flex Seal and...the main issue is that is does stiffen the chain some, so the stands are not as easy to fold up. You can also use Plasti Dip, comes in spray as well. This is much thinner and the stands tend to fold up better. 

If you use quality chain and hardware a quick coat of rustoleum really is good enough. The stand will fold flat, it will obviously be heavier and noisier during periods of movement, but once set, you have a rock solid stand.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> I got to thinking about the scare Bob had with that stand cable breaking on him and it seems most times you hear about stand failure, it's those steel cables that are the culprit and always near those end loops. I thought there should be a way to coat or protect these areas on the cables and noticed on this stand of mine that I'm sitting in now has shrink tubing over the cables. Every little bit helps I guess.


That shrink wrap looks like a good way to hold the water in there. It could easily make it way in from the top and never dry out inside. Plus now you can't inspect it.


----------



## King

Have you guys realized that this is one of the most popular threads on ArcheryTalk? Impressive. Let's keep this going and continue without the bashing and negativity that clouds many others threads on the boards.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Attackone,dougell 
I dont have a hard time climbing at all hugging the tree.i actually feel more comfortable holding the tree when i climb.i like the sit and climb option so on i am up there i have something around me so i feel a little safer.Attackone is that what u have for the loggy something u stand up and sit down with to climb?
Thanks guys


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Better than that...just buy a can of the "as seen on tv" Flex Seal...stuff works wonders as a weather proof coating. Stiffens and quiets chains too...trust me, try it...
> 
> Joe


I was thinking the exact same thing Joe. I have two fixed stands out right now that do not have the shrink tubing on the cables and that ideas was what popped in my head.


----------



## nicko

adr1601 said:


> That shrink wrap looks like a good way to hold the water in there. It could easily make it way in from the top and never dry out inside. Plus now you can't inspect it.


I guess no system is perfect but at least the shrink tubing should help.


----------



## nicko

King said:


> Have you guys realized that this is one of the most popular threads on ArcheryTalk? Impressive. Let's keep this going and continue without the bashing and negativity that clouds many others threads on the boards.


I'm going to insult somebody's dog.


----------



## nicko

How about it Scott. We can bait on certain properties, we don't have to tag the deer right away before shooting another, we get longer seasons, and the opportunity to buy as many tags as we can get our hands on. It's no wonder people from other areas of the state think we must be overrun with deer. The special regulations areas are the wild west of PA deer hunting. Shoot em' up boys!!!!! Yeeee Haaaahhhhh!!!!!

Maybe they'll start letting us shoot deer after the end of legal time next year. 



jacobh said:


> Thanks is it just me or does nothing apply to special reg areas? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> UOTE=Squirrel;1080226954]From the manual page 24: When multiple harvests of deer per day are authorized, only one deer at a time may be taken. Before attempting to take an additional deer, the first deer shall be lawfully tagged (This doesn’t apply in the Special Regulations Areas).


[/QUOTE]


----------



## attackone

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Attackone,dougell
> I dont have a hard time climbing at all hugging the tree.i actually feel more comfortable holding the tree when i climb.i like the sit and climb option so on i am up there i have something around me so i feel a little safer.Attackone is that what u have for the loggy something u stand up and sit down with to climb?
> Thanks guys


 
this is what i have, but never used it as a actually sit and climb.


----------



## ztsmith1717

I used the plasti dip on my climber....seems to work great. Didn't smell after a few days outside and if need be I can scrape it off. I also replaced the tubing for my API chains with common tubing from hardware store. You heat it up pull the chain thru and shrinks tight to the chain when cooled and I sealed the ends with lil bit of apoxy. API is like new now without spending the 65 bucks. Although I do recommend doing a climb around home first to stretch the new tubing out before getting in the woods....first climb was a bit noisy


----------



## Hammer 1

Had a little buck visit my yard today. All I ever have on camera is doe so a buck even though its small is very cool to see. I have 1/2 acre that backs up to a greenway with farms and a stream behind it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They are on the move....

Joe


----------



## King

Chomping at the bit for Saturday to get here so I can hit the woods!


----------



## davydtune

Unfortunately no hunting for me until at least Friday evening and that's if I can scoot out of work early enough to make it down to camp in time. Definitely will be out all day Saturday :wink:


----------



## nicko

Saw one deer this morning, a smallish buck about 50+ yards away and moving through the laurel. He seemed to hang around for a while and I'm pretty sure he was the same deer that came a little closer less than an hour later after I hit the grunt tube a couple times.


----------



## jlh42581

Deer were everywhere again this morning coming back to the office


----------



## Matt Musto

jlh42581 said:


> Deer were everywhere again this morning coming back to the office


I saw on another thread you guide fly fishing trips? Where about?


----------



## jacobh

Talked to my buddy out by state college. Hasent seen a deer in 10 days of hunting. Had them on cam. Oct lull???


----------



## tyepsu

Yesterday after work I sat in a spot where I've seen deer almost every sit in the past. Last night felt like spring turkey season with all the yelping and gobbling going on. After dark I got down and swapped SD cards on 2 cameras. The one had 40 pics, mostly squirrels and turkeys and 2 small bucks. The other camera had 15 pics, 6 of which were large coyotes. Only 2 pics were deer. I think I need to make more of an effort to kill coyotes.


----------



## Bo Bob

skezskoz said:


> Shot this fella at 8am on Saturday morning in 5D. He came in straight towards my stand so luckily I spotted him early and had some time to grab my bow and position myself. At about 35 yards he stopped and looked right at me, thought for sure I was busted, but after a few seconds he put his head back down. Officially a believer in the ASAT leafy suit!
> 
> I stood up and ranged him at 31 yards. Unfortunately, there were a couple branches in between us that I didn't feel good about. I needed him to move just a few steps to his left to give me a clear shot. A few more seconds passed, and he drifted in that direction. I let out a quick "hey," he stopped, and then I let one fly as he was quartering to me.
> 
> I felt pretty good about the shot but I didn't see where I hit him. Turned out the arrow entered just above the leg on his right front side, and exited out further back on his left, further back than I would've guessed based on the entry point.
> 
> In any event, it did the job. He bolted away but stopped after about 10 yards. Then he took a few more steps, stopped again, and just fell over dead. I watched the whole thing from my stand, it was nuts. Never had that happen before, legs went stiff and he literally just tipped over like the wind blowing over a decoy.
> 
> When I gutted him I saw that it had taken out his right lung and clipped the heart as well, but I'm wondering if it caught an artery somewhere along the line as it passed through. Whatever it was, I'm thankful it was a quick clean kill and that I was able to make a good recovery.
> 
> Dropped him off at the butcher, picked up a case of beer and was home in time for some college football with my dad. Beautiful fall day, wife is out of town, fired up the smoker, drinking some beers. Fast forward a few more hours, Penn State is up 3-0 on OSU and driving with the ball again, looking competent on offense for once, I'm thinking man this day could be an all-timer! Should've called it a night right then! Oh well, still a pretty solid day.
> 
> View attachment 3080234
> 
> View attachment 3080242
> 
> View attachment 3080250
> 
> View attachment 3080258


Do I recover my deer in all that Poison Oak? That would be the question.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I'm going to insult somebody's dog.


Oh yeah!? Well . . your mother dresses you funny.


----------



## jlh42581

Matt Musto said:


> I saw on another thread you guide fly fishing trips? Where about?


Used too!

I grew up right on PA's famous Spring Creek. My family still has a house within a mile of Fishermans Paradise. I also used to guide on the Erie tributaries. You ever wanna go for a day just ask, no need to pay me but ill be fishing too


----------



## jlh42581

jacobh said:


> Talked to my buddy out by state college. Hasent seen a deer in 10 days of hunting. Had them on cam. Oct lull???


Guess where I work? State College. If I get a moment Ill post my pics from last night tonight. The deer certainly are moving.


----------



## Matt Musto

Bo Bob said:


> Do I recover my deer in all that Poison Oak? That would be the question.


Holy Chit!! I did not notice that before. Hope Skezskoz washed up real good after handling that buck. Real nice buck though.


----------



## attackone

jlh42581 said:


> Used too!
> 
> I grew up right on PA's famous Spring Creek. My family still has a house within a mile of Fishermans Paradise. I also used to guide on the Erie tributaries. You ever wanna go for a day just ask, no need to pay me but ill be fishing too


how do you get your bass boat on spring creek?


----------



## jlh42581

Cast from the driveway


----------



## jacobh

Yea not sure of the town he lives in but he's not far because his wife is a teacher there. He hunts public but was seeing deer all the time now all of a sudden they're gone



QUOTE=jlh42581;1080250394]Guess where I work? State College. If I get a moment Ill post my pics from last night tonight. The deer certainly are moving.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Talked to my buddy out by state college. Hasent seen a deer in 10 days of hunting. Had them on cam. Oct lull???


lol, No such thing !


----------



## pope125

This is a little off topic was wondering if anyone had one or knew where I could get a Snowshoe Hare thats already been skinned or frozen ?


----------



## davydtune

Yeah I've been dealing with the October lull at home :aww:


----------



## jacobh

Please elaborate? There's write ups all over about it. So what is it that people are calling the lull?


QUOTE=pope125;1080251770]lol, No such thing ![/QUOTE]


----------



## jlh42581

Jacob if hes hunting the gamelands near state college they are VERY high pressure. Not just hunters but hikers in general. The opening/creation of gamelands 333 really put a whooping on the deer herd there. It used to be prison property that only opened every few years and guys brought giants out of it.We have the genetics we just dont have the time they need to get big with this many hunters. I used to hunt the fringe of whats now included in 333 when it was just open prison ground and saw a lot of nice bucks and deer in general. Im not saying its easy here, far from it, but deer are moving to food early. Muzzy season im sure didnt help.


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Talked to my buddy out by state college. Hasent seen a deer in 10 days of hunting. Had them on cam. Oct lull???


Not anywhere close to state college, but my dad works for a road department and he said he saw 8 smaller bucks out walking around during the day, some chasing does around. I know the rut isn't going on yet, but this is the second day in the last week he's seen smaller bucks out and about.


----------



## pope125

I talked to a good friend of mine today that a professional baseball player and we were talking he was telling me that he can get a free bow from Mathews and he can get free stuff from UA. These guys make a ton of money and can afford it but they can get free stuff . What do guys in the military get ? I can go on and on about who deserves free stuff and I'm not talking about TV hunting shows. What is wrong with this country? I told him to get the bow and clothes and give them away to some to a kid or a father that don't have much that is trying to get into hunting . Also I don't want to make this into a big argument .


----------



## nicko

Oh come on Bob. Arguing is the spice of life.


----------



## PaBone

jlh42581 said:


> Guess where I work? State College. If I get a moment Ill post my pics from last night tonight. The deer certainly are moving.


My brother went up to Penn State Saturday to hunt with my nephew who is a senior at Penn State. They hunted some game lands behind some cornfields, he said they got stopped twice by two different sets of game wardens to check licenses. I don't think they saw much, but it was cold and windy.


----------



## PaBone

I am in a little bit of a lull myself, Went kayaking last night till 9:00 and had to mow my grass tonight. Two days in a row without hunting is a lull for me. One year ago today I killed a nice buck in Ohio in warm weather like this.


----------



## nicko

I have a completely free day tomorrow and I'm on the fence about whether or not to hunt. That's a warm weather hunting malaise right there when you have a free day in mid-late October and you're not sure if you want to try. 

Oh who am I kidding. I'll be out. Might try some public land.


----------



## jlh42581

PaBone said:


> My brother went up to Penn State Saturday to hunt with my nephew who is a senior at Penn State. They hunted some game lands behind some cornfields, he said they got stopped twice by two different sets of game wardens to check licenses. I don't think they saw much, but it was cold and windy.


Didn't your kid attend? Pretty sure I met her to sell you a stand.


----------



## muppetmower00

Saw a nice 8 at 35yds but he was walking down thr hill and didnt care to step in front of me. May do an all day sit friday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaBone said:


> I am in a little bit of a lull myself, Went kayaking last night till 9:00 and had to mow my grass tonight. Two days in a row without hunting is a lull for me. One year ago today I killed a nice buck in Ohio in warm weather like this.


Yeah..me too for some different reasons though.....got three sits in since we opened here on 9/19....unheard of for me

I also just realized it was three years ago tonight that I had my fall from stand. I had vowed to climb that same oak tree every year afterwards, instead I was out getting these....










Funny how life changes.....

Joe


----------



## PaBone

jlh42581 said:


> Didn't your kid attend? Pretty sure I met her to sell you a stand.


Yes, my daughter is also a senior at Penn State and that was her you met to buy the stand. She was an avid bowhunter, but going to Penn State has turned her into a hippy. Hopefully she will get back into bowhunting and she may be moving to Colorado to work. She owes me some elk and mule deer hunts for putting her through college.


----------



## attackone

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah..me too for some different reasons though.....got three sits in since we opened here on 9/19....unheard of for me
> 
> I also just realized it was three years ago tonight that I had my fall from stand. I had vowed to climb that same oak tree every year afterwards, instead I was out getting these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how life changes.....
> 
> Joe


How are thing going for her?


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> I talked to a good friend of mine today that a professional baseball player and we were talking he was telling me that he can get a free bow from Mathews and he can get free stuff from UA. These guys make a ton of money and can afford it but they can get free stuff . What do guys in the military get ? I can go on and on about who deserves free stuff and I'm not talking about TV hunting shows. What is wrong with this country? I told him to get the bow and clothes and give them away to some to a kid or a father that don't have much that is trying to get into hunting . Also I don't want to make this into a big argument .


Agree 100%. They all get their meals comped too, unreal.


----------



## 12-Ringer

attackone said:


> How are thing going for her?


She is home, responding slowly to the current chemotherapy cocktail. Tests on Tuesday 10/26 will give us information as to whether we stay the course with the current regiment or have to tweak a few things. Just as before, her spirit is strong and to see her you wouldn't know you that she was sick.

Pretty much doing things one day at a time, but as long as she isn't in any pain we are just fine with that approach.

Thanks for asking!

Joe

Another beautiful morning out there today. Be a good morning to be on stand.


----------



## hobbs4421

Hey guys I wish you all luck this weekend! Just a question for ya. I was thinking about taking a vacation day this Friday(tomorrow). It looks like it is going to be 15-20 degrees cooler than the last few days. Do you think the deer will be moving more Friday in the cooler temps as compared to the rest of the week which was warmer? 

Thanks for your input, Isaac


----------



## avidarcher88pa

hobbs4421 said:


> Hey guys I wish you all luck this weekend! Just a question for ya. I was thinking about taking a vacation day this Friday(tomorrow). It looks like it is going to be 15-20 degrees cooler than the last few days. Do you think the deer will be moving more Friday in the cooler temps as compared to the rest of the week which was warmer?
> 
> Thanks for your input, Isaac


I hope so, I'm going out Friday evening. Looks good.


----------



## pope125

I have not been out in a few days , if anything that will kill movement is these TEMP'S . Then next week the FULL MOON !!


----------



## Mathias

Not a thing moving this morning


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

What kind of movement are you guys seeing in the evenings right now?


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> She is home, responding slowly to the current chemotherapy cocktail. Tests on Tuesday 10/26 will give us information as to whether we stay the course with the current regiment or have to tweak a few things. Just as before, her spirit is strong and to see her you wouldn't know you that she was sick.
> 
> Pretty much doing things one day at a time, but as long as she isn't in any pain we are just fine with that approach.
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> Joe
> 
> Another beautiful morning out there today. Be a good morning to be on stand.


I'm not a big prayer person Joe . . but continued positive thoughts coming her way.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> What kind of movement are you guys seeing in the evenings right now?


Nick , I sat Monday night saw like 8 doe . Im giving it a shot tonight ,there is a corn field there still going to its a matter if they move early enough being so warm .


----------



## nicko

Good to hear Joe. Sending more positive ju-ju your way.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hobbs4421 said:


> Hey guys I wish you all luck this weekend! Just a question for ya. I was thinking about taking a vacation day this Friday(tomorrow). It looks like it is going to be 15-20 degrees cooler than the last few days. Do you think the deer will be moving more Friday in the cooler temps as compared to the rest of the week which was warmer?
> 
> Thanks for your input, Isaac


Not only the temp drop, but the wind is forecasted to switch bringing with it a rare Northerly component on Friday and an even more rare Easterly component on Sat (at least for my area) additionally there is a front coming in late Sat night and the barometer on both days is above 30 on both days and close to 30.4 on Sat morning...I am thinking Fri evening and Sat are going to be productive for those fortunate enough to get out.




















Joe


----------



## jesses80

scraps near bedding areas are starting to pick up I haven't notice to much outer perimeter scraps picking up yet might half to be the best ninja I can be and sneek in closer to the bedding area's next week cause I sure as heck not trying it with full blown orange on.


----------



## fiveohrsp

Had my best night hunting in many years, possibly ever last night. Hung a new set on sunday, snuck in there last night and had 3 doe feeding around me for about an hour with the largest one bedding 30 yds in front of me. about 615 i had 7 doe come in behind me at a slow trot with a ~100 inch 8 point pushing them all around. couldve shot every deer, but waiting til things get heated up in the next few weeks


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Not only the temp drop, but the wind is forecasted to switch bringing with it a rare Northerly component on Friday and an even more rare Easterly component on Sat (at least for my area) additionally there is a front coming in late Sat night and the barometer on both days is above 30 on both days and close to 30.4 on Sat morning...I am thinking Fri evening and Sat are going to be productive for those fortunate enough to get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Also we have had S wind all week Friday they are switching over to North's I have found that the first N after a bunch of S usually get the deer up moving pretty good .


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Also we have had S wind all week Friday they are switching over to North's I have found that the first N after a bunch of S usually get the deer up moving pretty good .


Pope, with regards to the deer I missed on Monday. I believe I was within 75-100 yards of where he was bedded that day. When I missed he was headed North cutting the West wind. I can hunt this spot with a North wind, I would just switch to another tree on the far west side of the pinch point. My dillema is if I blew that deer out and he moved to another pocket of cover? If he came out the same way as Monday he would have the wind in his face and might make him feel more secure. What to do........


----------



## Octoberjohn

I did a quick hunt with my son last evening(Wed) and the deer were up and moving very early. The field edge we have the blind set up on is in very close proximity to a very active Marcellus site and the deer did not act any different. We bumped a few deer walking in(one nice buck) and saw four doe once we were set up in the blind. We also saw quite a few on the 10 minute drive to our hunting area. I was pleasantly surprised with the amount of activity that early in the evening. Also there were a handful of new rubs within bow range of the blind and we found two nice new scrapes on the field edge. I think they are just getting ready to break loose in my area of 2D. I can actually hunt tomorrow morning(Friday) so I am going to sneak into a thick bedding area and hope the bucks are out doing a little scrape refreshing and checking on the females. I don't usually get too excited about a morning hunt this early but I have a feeling with the change in the wind/slight temp drop, that tomorrow is going to be a great morning in the stand.


----------



## davydtune

Saw a small 8 last night pestering a single doe when I left band practice


----------



## skezskoz

Bo Bob said:


> Do I recover my deer in all that Poison Oak? That would be the question.





Matt Musto said:


> Holy Chit!! I did not notice that before. Hope Skezskoz washed up real good after handling that buck. Real nice buck though.


Not good enough unfortunately, still ended up with a little rash on my wrist. Not too bad though. I can't avoid the stuff, especially since there's a lot of it where I hunt. A few years ago I got it all over my legs, without a doubt one of the worst experiences of my life.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Pope, with regards to the deer I missed on Monday. I believe I was within 75-100 yards of where he was bedded that day. When I missed he was headed North cutting the West wind. I can hunt this spot with a North wind, I would just switch to another tree on the far west side of the pinch point. My dillema is if I blew that deer out and he moved to another pocket of cover? If he came out the same way as Monday he would have the wind in his face and might make him feel more secure. What to do........


Matt , You now the property better than anyone . How bad was that deer spooked after you shot ? Well if you hunt the same stand as monday he will wind you with the N ? Honestly if it was me I would not move a set . The only time I'll move a set if I get a deer that I see moving in and area thats not close to a set I'm sitting . If I get him two or three time in that same area I will 100% move . I'm going to sit here and tell you I now whats going to happen and I'm sure you do to . You move that stand I'll bet you see him over where you just moved the stand from . Hope I was a help ? Anything more I could do just ask . If you want help with moving the stand just let me know. This happen to my brother about 8 years ago in Illinois he had a booner come in he shots at it once he missed the deer walked off a bit he shoots again and hit a branch and the deer walks off like nothing happen . He calls the guide the guide meets him at the tree tells the guide the hole story , guide tells my brother I know where that deer is headed . They move the stand at like lunch , and he jumps back in the stand . Here there put the set in a dead tree , and hour later he kills the deer .


----------



## Applebag

Anyone on here near Wilkes Barre area? I'm jealous of all you guys being in such close proximity!!!


----------



## Billy H

Its on!! Just drove past a 140 ten all puffed up standing in the middle of sumneytown pike in kulpsville. He was out of his mind.


----------



## nicko

Just my take Matt, I have seen that if I sit a stand too much or spook deer, they don't stop using that area entirely but often shift they movements through that area by 75-100 yards. But like Bob said, if you have confidence in that stand location, I would leave it there.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

hobbs4421 said:


> Hey guys I wish you all luck this weekend! Just a question for ya. I was thinking about taking a vacation day this Friday(tomorrow). It looks like it is going to be 15-20 degrees cooler than the last few days. Do you think the deer will be moving more Friday in the cooler temps as compared to the rest of the week which was warmer?
> 
> Thanks for your input, Isaac


Absolutely Hobbs. Barometer will fall throughout today as the front pushes in. Friday should see a rising barometer in combination with the colder temps which will have deer on their feet. Friday eve. and Saturday AM should be awesome! Good luck- My cameras have made a believer out of me of in regards to barometer


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Just my take Matt, I have seen that if I sit a stand too much or spook deer, they don't stop using that area entirely but often shift they movements through that area by 75-100 yards. But like Bob said, if you have confidence in that stand location, I would leave it there.


I agree, given the scenario as you laid it out...I would NOT move that stand. I doubt he associated the miss with danger as much as he did with whatever chaos was going on in the industrial park that likely got him on his feet as well as the buck in the area.

I once shot a buck who was with three other buck feeding. Of course at the shot, they all jumped a bit with the typical, what the heck was that...even the buck I hit, which had blood pouring out didn't take off, he laid his ears back and started toward one of the other buck...he only made it a few steps, but to this day I believe he thought one of those other buck bumped him.

As much as they frustrate us, they're NOT "smart", just one of the most versatile survivalists we tend to encounter.

Joe


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer, what phone do you have? I downloaded that weather app on my iPhone and I don't get anywhere close to the amount of information you get, just temps, wind and precip. I messed around with it for a while, couldn't find any more info than what it gives me.


----------



## pope125

KMiha said:


> 12-Ringer, what phone do you have? I downloaded that weather app on my iPhone and I don't get anywhere close to the amount of information you get, just temps, wind and precip. I messed around with it for a while, couldn't find any more info than what it gives me.


Joe can correct me if I'm wrong it Weather Underground .


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, given the scenario as you laid it out...I would NOT move that stand. I doubt he associated the miss with danger as much as he did with whatever chaos was going on in the industrial park that likely got him on his feet as well as the buck in the area.
> 
> I once shot a buck who was with three other buck feeding. Of course at the shot, they all jumped a bit with the typical, what the heck was that...even the buck I hit, which had blood pouring out didn't take off, he laid his ears back and started toward one of the other buck...he only made it a few steps, but to this day I believe he thought one of those other buck bumped him.
> 
> As much as they frustrate us, they're NOT "smart", just one of the most versatile survivalists we tend to encounter.
> 
> Joe



I can say a mature whitetail is probably of the hardest to kill out of North American Game Animals . Joe if like you said ' NOT SMART' I THINK EVERYONE THAT HUNTED WOULD HAVE BIG DEER ON THE WALL .


----------



## Matt Musto

Applebag said:


> Anyone on here near Wilkes Barre area? I'm jealous of all you guys being in such close proximity!!!





nicko said:


> Just my take Matt, I have seen that if I sit a stand too much or spook deer, they don't stop using that area entirely but often shift they movements through that area by 75-100 yards. But like Bob said, if you have confidence in that stand location, I would leave it there.





12-Ringer said:


> I agree, given the scenario as you laid it out...I would NOT move that stand. I doubt he associated the miss with danger as much as he did with whatever chaos was going on in the industrial park that likely got him on his feet as well as the buck in the area.
> 
> I once shot a buck who was with three other buck feeding. Of course at the shot, they all jumped a bit with the typical, what the heck was that...even the buck I hit, which had blood pouring out didn't take off, he laid his ears back and started toward one of the other buck...he only made it a few steps, but to this day I believe he thought one of those other buck bumped him.
> 
> As much as they frustrate us, they're NOT "smart", just one of the most versatile survivalists we tend to encounter.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the input fellas. I hunt out of a climber so switching trees to get a slight wind advantages would move me 40-50 yards but still give me a 20 yard shot, if he did the exact same thing. I'll keep an eye on the wind. I may not even be able to go but I do like the idea of the wind direction change. Wish it would go back down into the mid 50's too.

Edit* Was supposed to quote Pope not Applebag. Thanks for the input Pope.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> 12-Ringer, what phone do you have? I downloaded that weather app on my iPhone and I don't get anywhere close to the amount of information you get, just temps, wind and precip. I messed around with it for a while, couldn't find any more info than what it gives me.


Galaxy S6 - I don't use the app, I use the browser based url www.intellicast.com - that might be the difference? intellicast is powered by wunderground, best of both worlds.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I can say a mature whitetail is probably of the hardest to kill out of North American Game Animals . Joe if like you said ' NOT SMART' I THINK EVERYONE THAT HUNTED WOULD HAVE BIG DEER ON THE WALL .


No need to get tangled in semantics...I agree a mature whitetail is one of the most difficult game animals to take in North America, but I don't think its because they're smart...guess the definition of smart could be debatable :wink:

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> No need to get tangled in semantics...I agree a mature whitetail is one of the most difficult game animals to take in North America, but I don't think its because they're smart...guess the definition of smart could be debatable :wink:
> 
> Joe


There's a difference between intelligence and instinct and many confuse the two.Take turkeys for example.They can be almost impossible to kill at times even though they have absolutely no ability to reason.I do believe deer have the ability to reason to a certain extent but they survive on instincts more so than intelligence.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Thanks for the input fellas. I hunt out of a climber so switching trees to get a slight wind advantages would move me 40-50 yards but still give me a 20 yard shot, if he did the exact same thing. I'll keep an eye on the wind. I may not even be able to go but I do like the idea of the wind direction change. Wish it would go back down into the mid 50's too.
> 
> Edit* Was supposed to quote Pope not Applebag. Thanks for the input Pope.


Matt , No problem !! Good luck trying to kill him , keep us updated .


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> There's a difference between intelligence and instinct and many confuse the two.Take turkeys for example.They can be almost impossible to kill at times even though they have absolutely no ability to reason.I do believe deer have the ability to reason to a certain extent but they survive on instincts more so than intelligence.



Joe , I have to say they adapt were well ? Joe, You ever get busted by a big deer ? I have hunted them for a long time , and can say they have made me look like and ass more than once .


----------



## muppetmower00

Just got to my stand at 2:00 and some one took my bottom stick off, so that was fun. Good luck to those that are out.


----------



## nicko

Deer are good at surviving because it's what they do for a living. With everything they deal with day in and day out 365 days a year, hunters are just one blip on their radar screen of things to avoid.


----------



## nick060200

anyone have any good neck roast recipes?


----------



## pope125

muppetmower00 said:


> Just got to my stand at 2:00 and some one took my bottom stick off, so that was fun. Good luck to those that are out.


Good luck !! I'm out and it's 77 , ugh .


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Thanks for the input fellas. I hunt out of a climber so switching trees to get a slight wind advantages would move me 40-50 yards but still give me a 20 yard shot, if he did the exact same thing. I'll keep an eye on the wind. I may not even be able to go but I do like the idea of the wind direction change. Wish it would go back down into the mid 50's too.
> 
> Edit* Was supposed to quote Pope not Applebag. Thanks for the input Pope.


Matt , was wondering you have that buck on camera , or Monday was the first you saw him ?


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Good luck !! I'm out and it's 77 , ugh .



Five days ago I was hunting in 32° weather and snow. This weather is nuts but I'm headed to the stand myself.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Galaxy S6 - I don't use the app, I use the browser based url www.intellicast.com - that might be the difference? intellicast is powered by wunderground, best of both worlds.
> 
> Joe


Gotcha. Yeah, just went to my web browser and tried the website. It's definitely just the app that doesn't provide all the information. I deleted it. Thanks.


----------



## KMiha

nick060200 said:


> anyone have any good neck roast recipes?


I have an easy one for the crock pot. Just put the roast in the crock pot, surround it with peeled and cut potatoes and carrots, cover with a large can of cream of mushroom soup and onion soup mix, let cook for 6-8 hours. You may know this already, but do not cut the carrots too small, or they will pretty much just disappear.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Five days ago I was hunting in 32° weather and snow. This weather is nuts but I'm headed to the stand myself.


Good luck Nick !


----------



## attackone

KMiha said:


> I have an easy one for the crock pot. Just put the roast in the crock pot, surround it with peeled and cut potatoes and carrots, cover with a large can of cream of mushroom soup and onion soup mix, let cook for 6-8 hours. You may know this already, but do not cut the carrots too small, or they will pretty much just disappear.


Yes sir!!


----------



## muppetmower00

Spike just walked by and light rain on and off so keeping me cool


----------



## nicko

Just finally got settled in my climber on public land. The PAGC must have just stocked pheasants for the early youth season because two roosters have been crowing since I got here and I kicked up a hen and a rooster less than 100 yards from the car.

Good luck to all who are out this afternoon.


----------



## nicko

My public land view for the evening. This is one of those spots that has a couple trees close by with remnants of old homemade tree stands. Whatever is left of some 2x4s and some plywood. Whenever I see these relics from another time, get to thinking about who sat in it, how many deer they saw or shot. It might sound weird but I like hunting with the ghosts of the past around me and picking the same spots.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Main spot i hunted last year was loaded with recently stocked pheasant. I lured a few into bow range by imitating them with a turkey call. They were entertaining but i didn't shoot any of them, was very tempting though.

Good luck to those who are out...i can hear it just starting to sprinkle on my roof.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> My public land view for the evening. This is one of those spots that has a couple trees close by with remnants of old homemade tree stands. Whatever is left of some 2x4s and some plywood. Whenever I see these relics from another time, get to thinking about who sat in it, how many deer they saw or shot. It might sound weird but I like hunting with the ghosts of the past around me and picking the same spots.


You're not alone, I can't tell you how many times I've been scouting and just when I'm on good deer sign and thinking this might be a good stand location I'll take that look around to survey the trees and there a few yards away will be the remnants of an old wooden stand. That's when you know the deer have been traveling there for years and years.


----------



## bowtechlx

nicko said:


> My public land view for the evening. This is one of those spots that has a couple trees close by with remnants of old homemade tree stands. Whatever is left of some 2x4s and some plywood. Whenever I see these relics from another time, get to thinking about who sat in it, how many deer they saw or shot. It might sound weird but I like hunting with the ghosts of the past around me and picking the same spots.


Beautiful spot. Dang you can't beat setting in a place like that. [emoji106] [emoji6] It's neat thinking about the past hunters and what all giants may have passed through that spot. Thats one reason I love to hunt.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I agree. The older I get, the more interested in history I become. 
Along the same lines, as I'm sitting in the stand this morning, my Son called. I answered in a whisper and the apologies, unneeded, began. He's working in the Doylestown area on a home in a development of 10ac lots. Been seeing deer regularly. Got permission to hunt one, borders the creek. Saw a very respectable 8pt chasing 4 does as he arrived. I know the area well, one of my hunting grounds, back then it was pheasants, when I was a kid growing up in Doylestown Twp. The deer were nice then and surely are still today. Made my day to hear he's hunting there.


----------



## nicko

Good to hear others think the same way. One opening morning about 5 years ago, I picked a tree on an oak flat in the dark for my climber and got at it. As I climbed, I hit a "branch" I couldn't get my climber around and then tried to break it off with my hand. The branch was actually a 2x4 sticking straight out of tree, a lone remnant of a long gone hunters tree stand. And I picked this tree in the dark and had never sat in it before this morning. I don't know if I picked that tree or the tree picked me. 

I sometimes wonder when I see these stands (or what is left of them) what that hunter went through to haul all that lumber in and what they saw to justify all that effort.


----------



## skinner2

Anyone have any tips that might help me out? Hunting a piece of ground that have been seeing plenty of deer and wanted to have my doe tag filled by now. Problem is there is a lack of good trees for a stand. The deer get within 15-20 yards and they know something is up. I think they can pick me out in the tree because of the lack of cover. I know they aren't winding me either. Also they come from all different directions so it's not like there is a good trail . Thinking about taking a morning and setting on the ground . Even though I know how much less area I will be able to see.


----------



## pope125

skinner2 said:


> Anyone have any tips that might help me out? Hunting a piece of ground that have been seeing plenty of deer and wanted to have my doe tag filled by now. Problem is there is a lack of good trees for a stand. The deer get within 15-20 yards and they know something is up. I think they can pick me out in the tree because of the lack of cover. I know they aren't winding me either. Also they come from all different directions so it's not like there is a good trail . Thinking about taking a morning and settings on the ground . Even though I know how much less area I will be able to see.


Put up a ground blind and brush it in .


----------



## Lcavok99

Yet another mechanical broadhead problem. The grim reaper decided to just snap in half today. Needless to say I found the deer though and it was a crime scene. I was almost disguated by all the blood and bile painted everywhere.


----------



## adr1601

skinner2 said:


> Anyone have any tips that might help me out? Hunting a piece of ground that have been seeing plenty of deer and wanted to have my doe tag filled by now. Problem is there is a lack of good trees for a stand. The deer get within* 15-20 yards *and they know something is up. I think they can pick me out in the tree because of the lack of cover. I know they aren't winding me either. Also they come from all different directions so it's not like there is a good trail . Thinking about taking a morning and setting on the ground . Even though I know how much less area I will be able to see.


Kill them before they get that close.


----------



## skinner2

adr1601 said:


> Kill them before they get that close.


If I had a clear shot at them I would.


----------



## nicko

Lcavok99 said:


> Yet another mechanical broadhead problem. The grim reaper decided to just snap in half today. Needless to say I found the deer though and it was a crime scene. I was almost disguated by all the blood and bile painted everywhere.
> View attachment 3096386



Congrats on a successful recovery. Any idea what the head may have hit to make that break occur?


----------



## nicko

After the complaints for over 10+ years about the deer herd, this is not what you expected to hear.

http://www.outdoornews.com/October-2015/PGC-hears-complaints-too-few-doe-tags-issued/


----------



## Darkvador

Lcavok99 said:


> Yet another mechanical broadhead problem. The grim reaper decided to just snap in half today. Needless to say I found the deer though and it was a crime scene. I was almost disguated by all the blood and bile painted everywhere.
> View attachment 3096386


I don't see a problem. I see a dead deer with a nice hole in it. Sometimes broadheads and arrows are like bullets. Once you fire them, they are done. I have been using Reapers for years, never hit something that made that happen. Wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> After the complaints for over 10+ years about the deer herd, this is not what you expected to hear.
> 
> http://www.outdoornews.com/October-2015/PGC-hears-complaints-too-few-doe-tags-issued/


Oh well. There are States you can't get a tag at all unless you pay lots of money for a lottery and play year after year. I do think non-resident landowners should be able to apply with residents. If you are paying taxes here you should be able to hunt your land.


----------



## Mr. October

Darkvador said:


> I don't see a problem. I see a dead deer with a nice hole in it. Sometimes broadheads and arrows are like bullets. Once you fire them, they are done. I have been using Reapers for years, never hit something that made that happen. Wouldn't sweat it.


Agreed. You'd have to go back to something like a Rothaar Snuffer, Bear Razorhead, or Zwickey Black Diamond to get a head that will NEVER break.


----------



## pope125

I leave this morning to go to Wawa , leaving the house deer on the edge of woods eating acorns i come back 20 minutes later and there are like 10 deer on right side of property . Maybe I should start to hunt my own property .


----------



## Lcavok99

Yeah I guess. I am giving the grim reapers another chance because I had great luck with them last year. The broadhead may have hit rock because the nock on the arrow was pushed out a little bit when I retrieved the arrow.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Matt , was wondering you have that buck on camera , or Monday was the first you saw him ?


I do not have a picture of him this year. I believe I have a picture of him two years ago and I also think I had him walk up to me on opening day morning in 2013 as a 2.5 year old. At first I thought i was this deer, but he had two 3-4" brows and about 8 inch G-3's and more mass. He is perfectly symmetrical, tall tined and a narrow spread, 15-16". The last two pics are the from 2012, maybe he was 1.5 then. 

Edit* I looked for pic from last season but couldn't find them on my work computer. I did find the other two from 2012. The rack looks just like that know but 3-4x the size.


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> I leave this morning to go to Wawa , leaving the house deer on the edge of woods eating acorns i come back 20 minutes later and there are like 10 deer on right side of property . *Maybe I should start to hunt my own property *.


Bob, I don't think there's room for _another_ stand here :embara: :smile:


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Bob, I don't think there's room for _another_ stand here :embara: :smile:


I don't think so either , got like 10 stands on 20 acres . Try holding off hunting it till late season .


----------



## Mathias

Ha, I meant next to mine!!! Sweet location you have there. Good luck.


----------



## davydtune

Was able to sneak out last night after all and nothing, nada, zip,  It was dead as dead can be.


----------



## PA_ENGR

Called in s nice 3.5 year buck at 8am. Not sure if he got my trail scent or from thermals going back downhill. He was sniffing around but didn't seem to get figure out what I was. Trotted back to where he came from hopefully not spooked to much. I think I'm another week or so he would have been rut stupid enough to take the extra 5 steps to get toy shooting lane. Pretty calm and foggy. Can't believe I haven't seen another deer. Next week if it's cool should be good with less food and more rutting getting them moving.


----------



## Applebag

Matt Musto said:


> I do not have a picture of him this year. I believe I have a picture of him two years ago and I also think I had him walk up to me on opening day morning in 2013 as a 2.5 year old. At first I thought i was this deer, but he had two 3-4" brows and about 8 inch G-3's and more mass. He is perfectly symmetrical, tall tined and a narrow spread, 15-16". The last two pics are the from 2012, maybe he was 1.5 then.
> 
> Edit* I looked for pic from last season but couldn't find them on my work computer. I did find the other two from 2012. The rack looks just like that know but 3-4x the size.


I am trying to picture that rack x4. Gorgeous buck. Hope you can connect with him this year!


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Lcavok99 said:


> Yet another mechanical broadhead problem. The grim reaper decided to just snap in half today. Needless to say I found the deer though and it was a crime scene. I was almost disguated by all the blood and bile painted everywhere.
> View attachment 3096386


I almost guarantee you if you send that pic to grim reaper and ask them to replace the broadhead, they will send you a new one or maybe even a new pack. worth a call...my .02

I stopped shooting grim reapers bc of this issue...everytime i pass through a deer, which is almost every time I shoot one, my ferrule would bend and I'd have to buy a whole new broadhead as opposed to rebuiling. Switched to rage hypodermics and haven't had a single bent ferrule after 5 deer shot.


----------



## Lcavok99

My experience with the hypodermic. Lol


----------



## Matt Musto

Applebag said:


> I am trying to picture that rack x4. Gorgeous buck. Hope you can connect with him this year!


Ha Ha that was definitely an over exaggeration. The 8 point buck looked to be right around 130" very tall and heavy mass. I'm going back in tonight, hoping to ground check him.


----------



## Lcavok99




----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Ha Ha that was definitely an over exaggeration. The 8 point buck looked to be right around 130" very tall and heavy mass. I'm going back in tonight, hoping to ground check him.


Matt , good luck !!!


----------



## pope125

Good luck to everyone hunting this afternoon , and tomorrow . Wish I could get out I'm on a short leash these hunting season .


----------



## EXsystem

Anyone started using scents yet?


----------



## tdj8686

EXsystem said:


> Anyone started using scents yet?


Haven't used scents in about 10 years. They do more harm than good.


----------



## Applebag

tdj8686 said:


> Haven't used scents in about 10 years. They do more harm than good.


Tough to say where I stand on this issue. I've had deer come right up and stick their face in licking branches. Other times I've seen them wind check and turn right around. Could have winded me but I really felt that with the way the wind was blowing, they didn't like the scent on the branch.


----------



## jacobh

Same bums who get their license a week before the season and want everything handed to them



QUOTE=nicko;1080335154]After the complaints for over 10+ years about the deer herd, this is not what you expected to hear.

http://www.outdoornews.com/October-2015/PGC-hears-complaints-too-few-doe-tags-issued/[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMattero

EXsystem said:


> Anyone started using scents yet?


Been using estrus since last weekend, brought out a nice 6 last Friday and a small 5 on Saturday.


----------



## King

jacobh said:


> Same bums who get their license a week before the season and want everything handed to them


Just because some may get their licenses a week before the season doesn't make them bums. They could've been practicing all summer, they may not have had the money to purchase earlier, etc. Many different factors for that. No need to chastise somebody for it.


----------



## Matt Musto

I like to make mock scrapes and put a little estrous and or rutting buck scent down, but I've never had luck with mature bucks coming to it. I don't really do it too much anymore, mostly because I don't have the time and just want to get up in my stand. I did kill a buck coming into a Tink's wick hanging over a mock scrape, but it was a 1.5 year old 5 pointer, my first buck with a bow, 22 years ago. I think it works good on curious immature bucks in my experience.

Now days I use HS Earth wafers and I'm going to try Ever Calm if it ever arrives in the mail.


----------



## jlh42581

Im debating on trying scent or not. I probably will one day or so, maybe in a scrape only and come back the next day. Ill tell ya one thing, I sprayed dominant buck bomb opening day from my stand, just a quick burst. I dont know if the doe's didnt like me or the scent but when they came in they were not happy.

I went as far as soaking some tarsal glands in vodka since last year, not sure if I want to try that or maybe soak another set in it first. It doesnt smell like booze and it doesnt smell like deer.

I do think a lot of times scent can hurt. Probably really dependent on human pressure of the area also. Who the heck knows.

The outlook on my backpack hunt right now isnt looking good with the weather. The guy supposed to join me has cheap gear.


----------



## Applebag

jlh42581 said:


> Im debating on trying scent or not. I probably will one day or so, maybe in a scrape only and come back the next day. Ill tell ya one thing, I sprayed dominant buck bomb opening day from my stand, just a quick burst. I dont know if the doe's didnt like me or the scent but when they came in they were not happy.
> 
> I went as far as soaking some tarsal glands in vodka since last year, not sure if I want to try that or maybe soak another set in it first. It doesnt smell like booze and it doesnt smell like deer.
> 
> I do think a lot of times scent can hurt. Probably really dependent on human pressure of the area also. Who the heck knows.
> 
> The outlook on my backpack hunt right now isnt looking good with the weather. The guy supposed to join me has cheap gear.


Go up today or tomorrow and put it there early so they get used to it. Then maybe top it off with a few more drops of scent the morning of. (not telling you what to do, just what I would do if I was planning on it)


----------



## Matt Musto

jlh42581 said:


> Im debating on trying scent or not. I probably will one day or so, maybe in a scrape only and come back the next day. Ill tell ya one thing, I sprayed dominant buck bomb opening day from my stand, just a quick burst. I dont know if the doe's didnt like me or the scent but when they came in they were not happy.
> 
> I went as far as soaking some tarsal glands in vodka since last year, not sure if I want to try that or maybe soak another set in it first. It doesnt smell like booze and it doesnt smell like deer.
> 
> I do think a lot of times scent can hurt. Probably really dependent on human pressure of the area also. Who the heck knows.
> 
> The outlook on my backpack hunt right now isnt looking good with the weather. The guy supposed to join me has cheap gear.


I must have missed it but what in the world would you soak a tarsal gland in vodka for?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Had some questions about my Summit....here it is packed for a hunt. You can see by simply criss-crossing the stabilizing straps you create a rock-solid lock on your pack. The horizontal "thing" you see is a customized quiver that I made.

















What I did was take the sitting belt from one of my old Loggy Bayou climbers and attach it to the open shot climber. Virtually no weight, tucks easily out of the way...

























Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Reason it was so easy for me to nab these pics is because I am finally out on what I feel is my first real hunt of the year. I did get out on 1st say of the early season and once last week. Both very low production, easy access areas that typically produce a few doe. I was fortunate to see both buck and doe and have deer in range, but today I am out at one of my highly productive areas. It is about a 1.25 mile walk in, TONS of sign back here....

















When I come in this far I like to get in as early as possible so things (including me) are long settled before prime time arrives. Plan is if I don't smoke one tonight to be back here for a few hours in the morning. 

A couple shots from "the bowl"...

















































Good luck to everyone else getting out tonight. Let's get some more hero shots on this thread.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Good looking spot Joe. Good luck.


----------



## nicko

Scott, I agree that some of these complaints may be coming from some guys who wait to get their licenses until the last minute. But there were some WMUs that sold out in like a week so there was no way for non residents to get a chance at a tag. Maybe the PAGC should let everybody (residents and non residents) send in for tags at the same time. 




jacobh said:


> Same bums who get their license a week before the season and want everything handed to them
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=nicko;1080335154]After the complaints for over 10+ years about the deer herd, this is not what you expected to hear.
> 
> http://www.outdoornews.com/October-2015/PGC-hears-complaints-too-few-doe-tags-issued/


[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

Good luck Joe !! Im glad I don't have to run and gun like that , I think my pack alone is over 20lbs .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Something big is getting stuck in the morning


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> I like to make mock scrapes and put a little estrous and or rutting buck scent down, but I've never had luck with mature bucks coming to it. I don't really do it too much anymore, mostly because I don't have the time and just want to get up in my stand. I did kill a buck coming into a Tink's wick hanging over a mock scrape, but it was a 1.5 year old 5 pointer, my first buck with a bow, 22 years ago. I think it works good on curious immature bucks in my experience.
> 
> Now days I use HS Earth wafers and I'm going to try Ever Calm if it ever arrives in the mail.


Matt , just a heads up Dicks carry's Ever Calm .


----------



## pdcornell

Matt Musto said:


> I must have missed it but what in the world would you soak a tarsal gland in vodka for?


Heard about this last year-froze some glands from last year's buck and tried it for the first time this past Sunday. Scrapes were clean with tracks 4 days later-(yesterday). However-tried it in a known scrape spot-year to year. Put another one down in a brand new location-we'll see if it works a second time. 

http://www.alanprobst.com/deer-lure-show/


----------



## jlh42581

Matt Musto said:


> I must have missed it but what in the world would you soak a tarsal gland in vodka for?


Old trappers way of making deer scent. You can add other things too like genetals.

They use grain often but I can't get grain in PA.


----------



## jlh42581

I made mine with doe glands. It sat since last year till I bottled it beginning of season in a canning jar


----------



## Mathias

First sit this stand. A bit warm but a beautiful day.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Matt....just had a Yote come by...very rare in these parts. Love to have been able to get a shot. Hopefully a sign of things to come.

Joe


----------



## King

Good luck guys!


----------



## muppetmower00

I swear by ever calm. Im going duck in the morning. Next week im off thursday and friday so will hunt then. Good luck to those that are out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Surprised how thick the foliage still is....

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe

Have a great hunt Joe. You deserve it. Everyone be safe who is out tonight!


----------



## tdj8686

jlh42581 said:


> im debating on trying scent or not. I probably will one day or so, maybe in a scrape only and come back the next day. Ill tell ya one thing, i sprayed dominant buck bomb opening day from my stand, just a quick burst. I dont know if the doe's didnt like me or the scent but when they came in they were not happy.
> 
> I went as far as soaking some tarsal glands in vodka since last year, not sure if i want to try that or maybe soak another set in it first. It doesnt smell like booze and it doesnt smell like deer.
> 
> I do think a lot of times scent can hurt. Probably really dependent on human pressure of the area also. Who the heck knows.
> 
> The outlook on my backpack hunt right now isnt looking good with the weather. The guy supposed to join me has cheap gear.



lol


----------



## nicko

So I was texting back and forth with my buddy this morning who has permission to hunt the same 5C property as me. We're the only two with permission. I had to work this morning but he got his son Bradyn out on that property today for the youth hunt and his dad sat with Bradyn with the gun while my buddy bowhunted. 

When they got out of the woods, my buddy said that my brother was back there with his wife and their dog. I thought at first they were just there seeing my parents who live right at the edge of the property. Turns out they were looking for one of the stands I have in a thick area off an oak flat, just trying to find it. And they did. Took pictures of it and likely trampled all over that spot trying to find it. The land is open to public use first and foremost and I'm just happy to have permission to hunt it. But when there are already so many things out of your control that squelch the deer movement and then on top of that your own family members go bushwhacking through the cover to find your stand, the frustration level just got amplified. 

We grew up playing in those woods and I've told my brothers where I had stands set but neither of them hunt. I was just mentioning it to give them idea of where I hunt in relation to the areas we used to play and hang out as kids. I won't let on that I'm annoyed but from now on I'm keeping the locations of my stands to myself.


----------



## tdj8686

jlh42581 said:


> I made mine with doe glands. It sat since last year till I bottled it beginning of season in a canning jar


Drink that stuff. It will give you a buzz that you will never forget.


----------



## nicko

Based on my experience with calls and scents, their effectiveness goes down when human pressure on a property increases. Scents are no longer part of my bag of tricks and rattling no longer does any good on my main 5C hunting property. Just too many people using those woods.


----------



## Squirrel

nicko said:


> . Maybe the PAGC should let everybody (residents and non residents) send in for tags at the same time.


I think if that happened, PA threads would become like some OH theeads I've read. Full of guys blaming non-residents for killing all the deer. 

I think no matter what the PGC does, there will always be groups that complain.

Good luck this weekend folks. I am heading to OH for the weekend.


----------



## nicko

Squirrel said:


> I think if that happened, PA threads would become like some OH theeads I've read. Full of guys blaming non-residents for killing all the deer.
> 
> *I think no matter what the PGC does, there will always be groups that complain.*
> 
> Good luck this weekend folks. I am heading to OH for the weekend.


Agreed. There is no perfect scenario. First there are too many doe tags and you're letting hunters kill too many deer. Now there aren't enough doe tags. Can't win.


----------



## jlh42581

tdj8686 said:


> Drink that stuff. It will give you a buzz that you will never forget.


Probably at least make me lip curl


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Surprised how thick the foliage still is....
> 
> Joe


Agreed big difference from up north. 
I always hope for a coyote too, good luck.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

There is a chipmunk turf war going on right below me. Little things sure can be loud.


----------



## nicko

So tomorrow, here are the hunting seasons that are all open in PA at the same time:

- regular archery
- muzzleloader
- youth firearms season
- opener for small game (pheasant and rabbit)

As much of a circus as tomorrow morning will be, I actually think this might be my best day to hunt public land. The bird hunters and their dogs will definitely push deer out of the fields and tall weeds where they have been able to hole up and get them moving. 

Or it may be a good way to get shot.


----------



## jesses80

got busted bye a decent 8 pointer that was checking his scrapes at 3:30 pm


----------



## jesses80

I only use scents in mock scrapes.


EXsystem said:


> Anyone started using scents yet?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> So I was texting back and forth with my buddy this morning who has permission to hunt the same 5C property as me. We're the only two with permission. I had to work this morning but he got his son Bradyn out on that property today for the youth hunt and his dad sat with Bradyn with the gun while my buddy bowhunted.
> 
> When they got out of the woods, my buddy said that my brother was back there with his wife and their dog. I thought at first they were just there seeing my parents who live right at the edge of the property. Turns out they were looking for one of the stands I have in a thick area off an oak flat, just trying to find it. And they did. Took pictures of it and likely trampled all over that spot trying to find it. The land is open to public use first and foremost and I'm just happy to have permission to hunt it. But when there are already so many things out of your control that squelch the deer movement and then on top of that your own family members go bushwhacking through the cover to find your stand, the frustration level just got amplified.
> 
> We grew up playing in those woods and I've told my brothers where I had stands set but neither of them hunt. I was just mentioning it to give them idea of where I hunt in relation to the areas we used to play and hang out as kids. I won't let on that I'm annoyed but from now on I'm keeping the locations of my stands to myself.


Can you explain why you would need permission if is public property?

Joe


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> So tomorrow, here are the hunting seasons that are all open in PA at the same time:
> 
> - regular archery
> - muzzleloader
> - youth firearms season
> - opener for small game (pheasant and rabbit)
> 
> As much of a circus as tomorrow morning will be, I actually think this might be my best day to hunt public land. The bird hunters and their dogs will definitely push deer out of the fields and tall weeds where they have been able to hole up and get them moving.
> 
> Or it may be a good way to get shot.


Marsh Creek will be a ZOO tomorrow....if thungs dont work out for me tonight I won't be too far away from park tomorrow ...hopefully safe enough from Sabot and bird shot, but in the escape wheelhouse of some bruisers....

When I got the spot where I park today I saw a small pickup truck and thought to myself oh this is great. It is public land but it's a spot that I rarely ever have any company. I get my gear together and I don't take about 45 steps to the pipeline and I see a guy working his dog on the pipeline. He was dressed in orange without a weapon and as I approached he quickly apologized and offered to leave the area, he said he was working his dog in preparation for tomorrow morning.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


>


EXCITEMENT!!!! Nice Matt!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Eating hickory nuts. Loud!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Eating hickory nuts. Loud!


Better be careful, they'll break his teeth. Grandmom makes hickory nut cookies and I have to crack those monsters in a vice.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Like to see Primos duplicate this sound!


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Like to see Primos duplicate this sound!



The Cruncher , lol !! Think they ever sold any of those?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Can you explain why you would need permission if is public property?
> 
> Joe


The property is owned by the county conservancy and open to public use like walking, hiking, mountain biking. Not open to public hunting. They have signs at multiple locations on the property that hunting is allowed by permission only to a limited number of individuals.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> The property is owned by the county conservancy and open to public use like walking, hiking, mountain biking. Not open to public hunting. They have signs at multiple locations on the property that hunting is allowed by permission only to a limited number of individuals.


How many acres ??


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Marsh Creek will be a ZOO tomorrow....if thungs dont work out for me tonight I won't be too far away from park tomorrow ...hopefully safe enough from Sabot and bird shot, but in the escape wheelhouse of some bruisers....
> 
> When I got the spot where I park today I saw a small pickup truck and thought to myself oh this is great. It is public land but it's a spot that I rarely ever have any company. I get my gear together and I don't take about 45 steps to the pipeline and *I see a guy working his dog on the pipeline. He was dressed in orange without a weapon and as I approached he quickly apologized and offered to leave the area, he said he was working his dog in preparation for tomorrow morning*.
> 
> Joe


Pretty sure the PAGC started disallowing this practice of working your dog on stocked birds before the season opened handful of years back. That said, it is a great way to get them trained on birds very quickly. Before they said it was no longer allowed, this was how I had gotten our dog a crash course is pheasant scent / sight recognition.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> How many acres ??


Maybe 200 acres,


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> The property is owned by the county conservancy and open to public use like walking, hiking, mountain biking. Not open to public hunting. They have signs at multiple locations on the property that hunting is allowed by permission only to a limited number of individuals.


Ahh....the infamous "regulated hunting" of public land. At least you're in, from my experience those are typically packed the Township and Municipal employees.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Pretty sure the PAGC started disallowing this practice of working your dog on stocked birds before the season opened handful of years back. That said, it is a great way to get them trained on birds very quickly. Before they said it was no longer allowed, this was how I had gotten our dog a crash course is pheasant scent / sight recognition.


There is no stocking where I am, although I hear a cockbird cackling right now. Every year a lucky few make over here. Then again, not sure if they really are all that lucky as a raptor, fox, or Yote usually takes em out. Probably worse than getting smoked by a 12-gauge.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Ahh....the infamous "regulated hunting" of public land. At least you're in, from my experience those are typically packed the Township and Municipal employees.
> 
> Joe


We've actually been pretty fortunate to have this permission. Every season I check in with the conservancy employee who grants us permission and ask him if I might see any other hunters with permission up on this same property besides my buddy. And every year, he says we are the only two with permission. 

Evening hunts up on this property are almost worthless anymore. There is way too much human activity on it from mid morning on and it really has squelched deer movement during the day over the past 5 years. I haven't had a productive afternoon/evening hunt up on this land since 2009. It's pretty much a morning only property at this point.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> There is no stocking where I am, although I hear a cockbird cackling right now. Every year a lucky few make over here. Then again, not sure if they really are all that lucky as a raptor, fox, or Yote usually takes em out. Probably worse than getting smoked by a 12-gauge.
> 
> Joe


I would regularly see the remains of the stocked birds on the game lands out at French Creek. Breast meat and entrails eaten out and the rest of the bird untouched. They probably make for easy pickings for hawks and fox considering they walk around in the open after being stocked.


----------



## nicko

Good looking spot Matt.


----------



## Xforce41

Lame night in the woods, thought it was gonna be happening since conditions were almost perfect.
Hopefully my shooter is resting up for tomorrow morning.


----------



## CMattero

My dad got one tonight. I told him if he saw a doe to take her, he did..it makes sense for him to take one since I do most of the work afterward


----------



## KMiha

Congrats for your dad CMattero. 

I got skunked tonight. Hopefully I'll have better luck tomorrow


----------



## nicko

Congrats to your dad mattero.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I really thought tonight would be decent...saw one button buck at 10 yards. Soon time to switch to mornings for my spot I guess....


----------



## 12-Ringer

1 spike and three doe...all after 6pm, none in range...wouldn't shoot a doe way out here anyway.

Tell your dad I said congrats Charlie.

Joe


----------



## PArcher

Needed another 10 minutes of light tonight... had a buck making a scrape and grunting right at dark in the thick stuff. Made out a big body but couldn't see his rack. Walked right past me when it was too dark to see. Had a couple doe at last light too that I didn't have enough light to shoot


----------



## PA_ENGR

Definitely getting interesting. After calling in a nice mature buck this morning had two different chases going on. Almost got run over at the bottom of my stand and had to flash my light and chase the buck away. Not sure how big he was but wasn't big bodied. Other chase around 5 had a nice little 8 following mature doe and her dawn. Never really chased them but kept following them as the doe tried to lose him. Made 3 long laps around me as the buck was grunting his head off. It was almost like watching a scary movie where the killer keeps walking and the victim ( in this case the does) were running around but never seem to escape, lol!!


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Good luck in the A.M. Everybody.


----------



## Matt Musto

pdcornell said:


> Heard about this last year-froze some glands from last year's buck and tried it for the first time this past Sunday. Scrapes were clean with tracks 4 days later-(yesterday). However-tried it in a known scrape spot-year to year. Put another one down in a brand new location-we'll see if it works a second time.
> 
> http://www.alanprobst.com/deer-lure-show/





jlh42581 said:


> Old trappers way of making deer scent. You can add other things too like genetals.
> 
> They use grain often but I can't get grain in PA.





jlh42581 said:


> I made mine with doe glands. It sat since last year till I bottled it beginning of season in a canning jar


Pretty cool, never heard of that before. Anyone ever tried a sip?


----------



## eric schmaus

Saw a doe fawn at 9:45 this morning. All by herself, wondering around like she was lost. Mom coming into estrous soon? Me thinks maybe! Scrapes being worked hard here in 2D right now! Saw 2 legal buck moving early this a.m. in the fog. Not much else. I'll be hitting it pretty hard now for the next 3 weeks! I love being retired! Good luck everyone still hunting!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Pretty cool, never heard of that before. Anyone ever tried a sip?


I heard Ohiobooner did

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

Saw a lot of dear this evening but not he one I was after. Saw the same half racked Spike I saw the other night and another buck that looked young pushing a doe. Also a button buck by himself. Eight total deer and one pretty fox.


----------



## KMiha

Matt Musto said:


> Saw a lot of dear this evening but not he one I was after. Saw the same half racked Spike I saw the other night and another buck that looked young pushing a doe. Also a button buck by himself. Eight total deer and one pretty fox.


More action than me!! Sounds like a good night. 

Do you hunt foxes? I always wanted to get a really nice fox, then a rabbit, and do some kind of mount with them together.


----------



## Applebag

KMiha said:


> More action than me!! Sounds like a good night.
> 
> Do you hunt foxes? I always wanted to get a really nice fox, then a rabbit, and do some kind of mount with them together.


I saw a nice red fox Monday at last light. My sister wants a fox mount. I don't even know what season they would fall in. But they are so cool I'm not sure I could bring myself to do it anyways.


----------



## Ryanp019

Shot and trimmed the balelly hair off of a big doe tonight. Is it possible to shoot under a deer because you pull your head and drop your arm at the shot to watch the arrow fly?


----------



## rmm60985

Ryanp019 said:


> Shot and trimmed the balelly hair off of a big doe tonight. Is it possible to shoot under a deer because you pull your head and drop your arm at the shot to watch the arrow fly?


Absolutely is. Following through is so important


----------



## nicko

rmm60985 said:


> Absolutely is. Following through is so important


Agreed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Agreed.


X3

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Not PA but I put 10hrs on stand yesterday over the line in Baltimore county MD.. Not one single deer 


Wasn't gonna hunt tomorrow but 35 degrees is too appealing but I can only hunt 2hrs. So ill be out with the climber somewhere I know I'll be away from muzzleloaders.


----------



## jacobh

We are in Md now and out of 4 of use we could have easily killed 11 in last 2 days. No bucks though


----------



## Ryanp019

rmm60985 said:


> Absolutely is. Following through is so important


Yea I kinda figured that's what I did considering I could tell you everything about the arrow flight lol what a an idiot I am. Anticipation was to high I guess


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> We are in Md now and out of 4 of use we could have easily killed 11 in last 2 days. No bucks though


Good luck to you and Jake this weekend Scott.


----------



## rmm60985

Ryanp019 said:


> Yea I kinda figured that's what I did considering I could tell you everything about the arrow flight lol what a an idiot I am. Anticipation was to high I guess


Happens to everyone man! A big doe tears me up bad. I stay more calm when I have a buck in range than a doe. Not sure why..


----------



## Ryanp019

rmm60985 said:


> Happens to everyone man! A big doe tears me up bad. I stay more calm when I have a buck in range than a doe. Not sure why..


Thing was I was calm the whole time. I had all day even had time to range find her before I drew back.....just tried to watch the arrow instead I guess


----------



## Mark Ramela

My friend Rick double lunged this large bodied, Westmoreland County 7 point last night on his property. He said he saw a doe walk right underneath his stand about 15 minutes before LSL, then a high racked 4 point came following right behind her. He said he was watching the forkie when he looked back and saw this guy coming right at him. The buck walked right under his treestand and he double lunged it when it stopped broadside. The buck ran out of sight but down the hill towards a standing cornfield. He backed out and gave the buck a few hours and picked up the blood soaked arrow tipped with a 100 grain Rage Hypodermic. Turns out the buck only made it 50 yards before piling up. He said this buck will weigh around 200 pounds dressed, as his last two from this location exceeded 200 pounds.


----------



## River420Bottom

Awesome deer, congrats to all successful.hunters, I've been banging ducks since my buck tag is filled, watched a giant walk down my driveway and thru my yard at 10pm tonight


----------



## BowhunterT100

Hoyt, I figured you would be out hitting the stream's for big browns and steelhead.


----------



## jlh42581

Hearing that alarm after working all week makes me cringe.

I think this is the last week to get up this late. Isn't dlst next Saturday? If so I'll get two more days of "sleeping in".


----------



## 138104

My son has a soccer game at 10:10, so taking the smoke pole out for an hour or so this morning. Then will probably take the bow out this afternoon.


----------



## jlh42581

In the jeep. Man the wind is hammering up here on top of the mountain at my house. I think I'm going down at least a 1000ft.

Forecast switched. They're now calling for a 50% chance of rain.

Between cameras and stands I need a lackie.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Nice calm 30 degree morning here in tioga county. I'm sure the gun guys will be out in full force today.


----------



## Applebag

That was the crunchiest walk in of the season so far. Everything is very still now.


----------



## EXsystem

12-Ringer said:


> Had some questions about my Summit....here it is packed for a hunt. You can see by simply criss-crossing the stabilizing straps you create a rock-solid lock on your pack. The horizontal "thing" you see is a customized quiver that I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did was take the sitting belt from one of my old Loggy Bayou climbers and attach it to the open shot climber. Virtually no weight, tucks easily out of the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


I like the belt idea to use as a sit and climb. I havent used my climber but now that I have tennis elbow not sure how that will play when climbing. Going to try and set this up on my stand this weekend.
Thanks for the idea, Joe.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Good luck to everyone today. Hopefully my wife gets home in time later to go for a evening sit. Anyone seeing any rubs or scrapes yet?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Rubs and scrapes all over the place in northern chester county
...

Nice morning so far, noisy as heck getting in this morning. So far nothing, not even a squirrel

Joe


----------



## EXsystem

CMattero said:


> My dad got one tonight. I told him if he saw a doe to take her, he did..it makes sense for him to take one since I do most of the work afterward


Cmatterro,
Just curious if you are related to the late Frank Mattero from Brookhaven? Congrats to your dad.


----------



## Mathias

Nothing moving here in Bucks Co either.


----------



## EXsystem

Good luck to all out today. Couldnt make it out this morning taking my little one to a halloween parade. I was actually up this morning and the cool crisp air felt great. I got a feeling that this morning was the time to be out.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Couple firsts for me today,first time at new spot and it looks pretty promising,and also after 33 years of bowhunting using a safety harness for the first time


----------



## Applebag

https://vimeo.com/143461115


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Couple firsts for me today,first time at new spot and it looks pretty promising,and also after 33 years of bowhunting using a safety harness for the first time


Darren, good to here that!!! What made you start to use one ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> https://vimeo.com/143461115


Are you in an elevated blind or something?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Couple firsts for me today,first time at new spot and it looks pretty promising,and also after 33 years of bowhunting using a safety harness for the first time


Good for you....glad to hear you're being a little more cautious. Good luck this morning.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

A hawk just came in and smoked a squirrel, now every squirrel, chipmunk, and Jay is sounding off
..sounds like the slots at the casino.

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Darren, good to here that!!! What made you start to use one ?


Well after my stroke last year i just dont feel as comfortable.the stroke game me no indication what so ever it coming.with in 90 seconds i was totally paralyzed on the right side had i been in a tree i would have certainally fallen.having this on is no a big a deal as i thought it would be.on that note i have a lone deer at 50yds and its real big bodied cant see its head yet


----------



## skinner2

Had deer all around me before it was light enough. Haven't seen any in the daylight yet though.


----------



## Applebag

Big momma doe with 2 fawns leisured by. They came running in looking behind them so I got ready. But nothing came in after them in past 10 mins.


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Are you in an elevated blind or something?
> 
> Joe


Yeah my brother built this one for his son to learn hunting on our property. It's a great spot for winter patterns. Not so much for the rut. But we shall see.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Got 4 bucks here 2 are butting heads one is rubbing a tree and there is a stud just watching the other 3 do there thing bout 50yds wind in my favor this could get interesting soon


----------



## nicko

Sounds exciting Darrin. I'm hoping you stud gives you a shot.

I'm out of the woods today. Too much going on to all me to get out at all so I'll live through everybody else today. Good luck guys.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Sounds exciting Darrin. I'm hoping you stud gives you a shot.
> 
> I'm out of the woods today. Too much going on to all me to get out at all so I'll live through everybody else today. Good luck guys.


They moved off Nick,there are about 6 oaks here with acorns the rest of the woods is mainly maples,those bucks didnt care about feeding they definately are into the ladies now.might have to change my strategy.good luck to you Nick and whoever else is out today


----------



## 12-Ringer

Had a lone doe come by...didn't seemed concerned about too much. Odd not see any young ones or a buck bothering her?

Joe


----------



## onebigdude

Very quiet in 1A. Didn't see anything on the 1.5 hour drive in. My usual dozen squirrels aren't anywhere to be found either


----------



## Applebag

Deer are moving big time today. I've seen over 15 total. One is bedded in the ridge below me. I'm just watching her hang out. Only 2 bucks both small.


----------



## tdonovan55

I kicked on up in the dark about 20 feet away from me, before it moved. 
Heard a few rustling in the dark. Once day light hit I didn't see a thing other than squirrels.
Then it sounded like the first day of rifle season, with the dang smoke poles I could hear in the distance.
Had to go to work for a little bit, I'll be back in a different stand late afternoon until dark.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Couple firsts for me today,first time at new spot and it looks pretty promising,and also after 33 years of bowhunting using a safety harness for the first time


Good for you. I decided not to go out /up without one this year. Watched a video on YouTube of a guy who shot a nice buck, then said it was one year ago his dad fell and died, made me realize that I don't want that to ever even have a chance of happening


----------



## TauntoHawk

Saw a doe and fawn going into to bed when a 4pt came through and pushed me away then came and stood under me guarding the tree. 

Nice morning to be out, still not gonna burn vacation until November. Good luck to everyone still out I got family stuff going rest of day.


----------



## CMattero

EXsystem said:


> Cmatterro,
> Just curious if you are related to the late Frank Mattero from Brookhaven? Congrats to your dad.


If his father's name was Vincent then yes there's relation


----------



## Billy H

11:00 , 25 yards. Lookin for the ladies


----------



## Hey Abbott

I hope the rain holds off for a evening hunt but at the same point it's gonna be windy as all get out.


----------



## jasonk0519

Doe #3 bit the dust today, I wanted a big adult Doe to bring to the Italian market and get sausage and slim Jims made, mission accomplished. I had a spike under me this morning too. Perfect weather this morning to be out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Called it a day..just that lone doe...big, mature, and by herself...very rare this time of the year on these parts


Joe


----------



## avidarcher88pa

jasonk0519 said:


> Doe #3 bit the dust today, I wanted a big adult Doe to bring to the Italian market and get sausage and slim Jims made, mission accomplished. I had a spike under me this morning too. Perfect weather this morning to be out.


Nice! Had one at 18 yards last night but too many twigs. Love filling the freezer.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

2 doe and 3 buck this morning...the last just before 8am.

2 of the bucks were small but the 3rd i couldn't get a good look at. It's thick and thicker where i was hunting and he got no closer than about 45yds...worked a tree over and made a scrape. After several minutes he strolled away out of my view and i heard him make a another scrape. 

good luck today ladies and gentleman...


----------



## Darkvador

12-Ringer said:


> Called it a day..just that lone doe...big, mature, and by herself...very rare this time of the year on these parts
> 
> 
> Joe


Sometimes it's the little things that most don't notice that are natures way of telling us what is about to happen.


----------



## jlh42581

I'm done till Thursday.

Never got in a tree simply covered ground. Missed two grouse, didn't take my bino pouch holding my rangefinder, didn't help I had to shoot through junk.

Followed a rubline to a scrape line. It's two miles into the woods, downhill in, uphill out. Not sure I'll make that trip many times. Definitely won't be an Archery morning, I'd have to leave at 2am.

The gamelands gated roads were open for this week. Too bad I never knew until today and they close today. Marked my calendar to check next year. Sure would be nice to get some stands in deep and only need to walk in during the rut. I just don't have the energy to go back, do that hike again carrying 35# today.


----------



## King

I've been setup at the horse farm for 2 hours now. 55 degrees, 7 mph wind, overcast and 30.29" on the barometer. Perfect weather to paint the floor. Now my quarry needs to cooperate! Nothing but squirrels so far.


----------



## pope125

King said:


> I've been setup at the horse farm for 2 hours now. 55 degrees, 7 mph wind, overcast and 30.29" on the barometer. Perfect weather to paint the floor. Now my quarry needs to cooperate! Nothing but squirrels so far.


Same here , good luck !


----------



## Applebag

Good luck king. I'm back out now too.


----------



## Applebag

Just had a shot fired so loud that it could very well be on our property. Now I'm not sure what I should do.


----------



## Buc5084

Shot a 7pt around Marion center. Needed meat. And the wife is happy. Still have 3 doe tags though :wink:


----------



## quadcam

All I hear is bang bang bang, must be a lot of "doe" being killed by "jr/sr". I'm done for the night.


----------



## eric schmaus

Too warm this a.m. in 2D. 49 it was here. 6pt. came in early, hung around awhile, made a few rubs. That was all I saw. I climbed down at 10a.m., took a little walk, filled my scrape drippers again. I cant believe how thick the woods are here still. Pouring down rain here so I'm done till Monday. Congrats to all the successful hunters.


----------



## Mathias

quadcam said:


> All I hear is bang bang bang, must be a lot of "doe" being killed by "jr/sr". I'm done for the night.


Last year I was up in 3C on this day. A couple of Hagey buses must have gotten lost on the way to the casino's. More shooting than the opening day of rifle. How many poor buttons get blasted on these days. Ridiculous.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Tuff, windy, cold day! As of today I have over 100 hrs on stand this year. By far the worst season I have had for seeing mature 3.5-4.5yr olds in pa. The last 3 days I've spent around 11 hours a day in the stand. Today I saw my 4th bear of the year hunting state game lands. I hunt game lands exclusively so a bear or 2 a year is normal, never have I seen 4 in one archery season. Many of the pa guys know I started a thread last year about the bear I took during bear season (550 pounds). For some unknown reason I'm a freaking magnet for them haha. I have all of next week to hunt then on November 2nd I start my new career with the federal prison system. I will be able to hunt the last 2 Saturday of archery and that's it due to my work schedule. Worst case I will eat tag soup and chase them in late season. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Glad I didn't go out. Started raining around 6 and was windy as all get out.


----------



## pope125

Two doe , and two buck. Had and 8 at like 6pm and passed on a decent 8 120' s .


----------



## quadcam

Mathias said:


> Last year I was up in 3C on this day. A couple of Hagey buses must have gotten lost on the way to the casino's. More shooting than the opening day of rifle. How many poor buttons get blasted on these days. Ridiculous.


I was and normally hunt low land valley ag fields/edges early season until after youth and senior season. All the farmers take the kids/grandkids out and all the seniors go out. It is normal for me to hear more shots these past three days than the first week of rifle. Once they start shooting the rifles all the deer go deep in the woods and 90% of the people just blast doe and buttons now and won't bother going in the woods. In November I take my climber for a walk and sit all day about a half mile in and see more deer in one day then I do all October. This was the first year I killed a deer in October off of that property. Being in college I can only hunt on Saturdays its rough. I have 1 doe tag and 1 buck take left.


----------



## Mathias

Monday and Tuesday look good. Off days too!


----------



## treestandnappin

Sat all morn til about 2. Thought there might be some getting pushed around at gamelands but only saw pheasant hunters. Only saw a turkey and a bear


----------



## fatsbucknut

bowhuntercoop said:


> Today I saw my 4th bear of the year hunting state game lands. I hunt game lands exclusively so a bear or 2 a year is normal, never have I seen 4 in one archery season. Many of the pa guys know I started a thread last year about the bear I took during bear season (550 pounds). For some unknown reason I'm a freaking magnet for them haha.


I know how you feel, I've seen 9 so far including cubs! I'm not sure how they affect deer movement but they sure can't help it.


----------



## Johnnyp5c

Not much happened today. I was on stand at 5am. 830am a spike buck came in. Walked around and walked off. Sat until 10 and the wind changed. Left soon after.


----------



## River420Bottom

Buc5084 said:


> Shot a 7pt around Marion center. Needed meat. And the wife is happy. Still have 3 doe tags though :wink:


Your close to me! I tagged out on a 7 point opening day also, congrats


----------



## River420Bottom

BowhunterT100 said:


> Hoyt, I figured you would be out hitting the stream's for big browns and steelhead.


Hey buddy! Next weekend, finally got some rain to bring good number of fish in, still have picked up a few early season steel regardless of the drought..













Some people may feel bittersweet about tagging out early, in don't mind a bit, let's me actually hunt other things and get a few more days on the water.. Headed to NY for browns and steelhead Halloween thru the first few days of November. Good luck everyone should be getting interesting in the next week


----------



## rmm60985

My girlfriends cousin killed this 12 point tonight on her dads property! First buck with his bow.. Some people are just lucky I guess!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Saw 6 more doe and another buck this evening. Where i was hunting they didn't seem to get on there feet again till late. 

Saw the 1st 2 doe of the evening about 5:50pm...had doe in my lap from then on. Heard a buck grunting right b4 dark but never saw the owner then about 6:30 a heavy bodied looking buck came in from the opposite direction and stood at roughly 25yds right before i was going to head for the truck. It was getting too dark to see his rack/points well other than he was high and narrow with 1 side of his rack being around 3" higher than other. Definitely bigger than 2 of the other buck i saw this morning but not wide enough to be the 3rd buck.

Didn't see any other hunters all day or hear much shooting, the little bit i did hear wasn't very close. Back in for the afternoon hunt about 3:30 and nobody else was there it seemed but when i was leaving there were 2 other trucks parked along the road on the way out. Breezy most of the day and kinda warm but the rain held off until just a few minutes ago.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

rmm60985 said:


> My girlfriends cousin killed this 12 point tonight on her dads property! First buck with his bow.. Some people are just lucky I guess!


Helluva 1st bow kill thats for sure! Some of the guys on here might have even shot that 1...:wink:


----------



## Ned250

Watched two little bucks sparring off and on for ten Minutes on the DE/PA border. Think we still have another week or two to go before things get hot down here.


----------



## rmm60985

AjPUNISHER said:


> Helluva 1st bow kill thats for sure! Some of the guys on here might have even shot that 1...:wink:


He said its nose was down to the ground like it was lookin for something. Funny thing is, I think he would have shot a the first legal buck that walked by. It just happened to be a 12 point! His family typically hunts for meat.


----------



## jacobh

I believe your right ned!!! I haven't hunted in Pa for a week and a half now. Been in Md. No sign of rut here though so Id assume up home isn't much better


----------



## Ryanp019

There has to be sign of rut now the guy in that rut perdition video said so.....


----------



## Ryanp019

https://vimeo.com/143498344 Pa monster lol


----------



## avidarcher88pa

8 point a week ago


----------



## JFoutdoors

Went in this morning and busted a couple out while walking in, sat until 9 without seeing anything else. Sat in my best stand this afternoon and didnt see a thing. Cant even remember the last time i left this stand without seeing anything. Every deer on the camera from this past week has been at night, Im assuming its because all of the muzzleloader pressure. God knows how many people have came onto my property since last saturday without me being here. Either way i'll be here in tioga for a week starting this friday, cant wait.


----------



## BowhunterT100

I left a little 5 pt walk this morning only deer I seen all day.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

rmm60985 said:


> My girlfriends cousin killed this 12 point tonight on her dads property! First buck with his bow.. Some people are just lucky I guess!


That's awesome!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

avidarcher88pa said:


> Well last night was fun. Watched a couple doe get pushed by a 3 pointer. Then he made the mistake of grunting. That attracted the attention of a 8 pointer. Put an arrow through him at 20 yards. Looked and felt good. Waited 1/2 hour and climbed down. GOOD blood. Walked about 50 yards and up he got and was gone. Went to the spot he bedded and found lots of blood and what looked like a piece of lung. Could hear him moving through the thick stuff. Went back at first light and tracked him for another mile or so. Couple of drops every two feet or so, finally found him around 930 /945. Butt and stomach torn apart by coyotes.... Lesson learned, next time wait an hour at least. Still pretty proud I was able to find him
> View attachment 3064514





avidarcher88pa said:


> 8 point a week ago
> View attachment 3106753


Congrats on a nice buck! Glad you found him...

My dad did the same thing a number of years ago. We went back in the morning(a decent bit after sun up for some reason i don't remember) and followed the blood trail, but unfortunately another "predator" had beat us to it...all we found was the gut pile.


----------



## PaBone

Going to hang two stands today and moved one yesterday. Moving to trails close to bedding area's where I know bucks will be looking for does. It's time to get ready for the rut and my vacation, going into beast mode and all day sits soon. The only buck I want at this point is a big ten I have had two encounters with the last two years, I think if I sit on this trail on a steep hillside leading to a bedding area long enough we will meet again.


----------



## jlh42581

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats on a nice buck! Glad you found him...
> 
> My dad did the same thing a number of years ago. We went back in the morning(a decent bit after sun up for some reason i don't remember) and followed the blood trail, but unfortunately another "predator" had beat us to it...all we found was the gut pile.


I'm guessing with the sheer number of PA hunters... Deer runs up and drops in front of someone. They wait till dark and it goes home. On one hand that sucks. On the other hand it didn't go to waste if the hunter never found it.


----------



## pope125

Was going thru my clothes getting ready for next week and came across a Scent Blocker Suit Outfitter Series ,also has rain blocker in it don't think its ever been worn . XL Jacket , L Pants . Its free just PM me if interested .


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Was going thru my clothes getting ready for next week and came across a Scent Blocker Suit Outfitter Series ,also has rain blocker in it don't think its ever been worn . XL Jacket , L Pants . Its free just PM me if interested .


That did not take long , suit is taken !! Glad someone will get a chance to use it .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> That did not take long , suit is taken !! Glad someone will get a chance to use it .


Nice gesture Bob!


----------



## fmf979

pope125 said:


> That did not take long , suit is taken !! Glad someone will get a chance to use it .


That is a very nice thing to give away!


----------



## naturalsteel

Going out here in an hour to check some mock Scrapes and hang a new set. Not much Rut activity here yet. Couple scrapes , few rubs. off Thur. and fri. Should start ramping up this week. Good luck all !


----------



## rmm60985

Turns out that big buck wasn't actually killed by my girlfriends cousin.. My girlfriends family has a foreign exchange student from Brazil and he knows I get excited about big deer so he had my girlfriends dad send me that picture.. I'll get him back


----------



## Hey Abbott

rmm60985 said:


> Turns out that big buck wasn't actually killed by my girlfriends cousin.. My girlfriends family has a foreign exchange student from Brazil and he knows I get excited about big deer so he had my girlfriends dad send me that picture.. I'll get him back


What a cruel *******.


----------



## 3dn4jc

naturalsteel said:


> Going out here in an hour to check some mock Scrapes and hang a new set. Not much Rut activity here yet. Couple scrapes , few rubs. off Thur. and fri. Should start ramping up this week. Good luck all !


Good luck naturalsteel, bring the team some most needed points.


----------



## jhauser

Been on stand all morning haven't seen a deer


----------



## nicko

Seeing a lot of dead deer showing up on the roads. Saw three on the way home from NJ this morning and two were buck.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jlh42581 said:


> I'm guessing with the sheer number of PA hunters... Deer runs up and drops in front of someone. They wait till dark and it goes home. On one hand that sucks. On the other hand it didn't go to waste if the hunter never found it.


It was in the last half hour of light when he arrowed that buck. With light fading fast he began tracking the deer sooner then he knew he should have and jumped it from it's bed...it got up, stumbled,fell and then kept going. My dad knew better but kept following it and jumped it again within a short distance. That's when he decided to let it go till morning.

I urged him that we wait a few hours and go look for it later that night and if not then, then at 1st light but for some reason we didn't return till well after sunup...turns out the buck had only went maybe another 100yds at most from where he last jumped him. My dad eventually got to see the rack and talked with the other hunter who found the buck 1st and said it was still alive but unable to get up when he finished it off. Whether it was actually alive or dead is debatable and he was right to claim it either way but the ethics of it are a bit questionable.

In my opinion...if a deer comes running to me and then falls over dead or is wounded i would finish it and be in no hurry to claim it as 'mine'. Hopefully the other party involved makes every effort to find there deer and in doing so would be more than welcome to claim the deer. I've done just that in the past and hopefully i'm not the only 1 to think this way.

Reminds me of several years back in rifle season with 1 of the guys hunting with me. There were 4 of us talking amongst ourselves when someone shot not far from us on the property next door. Then a buck comes running right to us head on. A member of the group shot at the buck and it just happened to pile up at that instant. We walk up to the deer and there was only 1 bullet through it from a different angle and obviously not from the .30-06 our fella was toting. It wasn't long a gentleman and youth hunter came over the hill looking from the same direction the buck came from, saw us and turned around and walked away. Our fella that shot did indeed miss and disregarded any suggestion of it. Was probably the youths 1st buck....he had made a good broadside shot and was basically robbed. I felt bad for the youth.

It happened to me when i was in my teens/a youth hunter in the 1990's. A buck came running full bore past me in rifle season. I lead him and squeezed off a round...he falls briefly to his front legs and gets up and keeps going...i shoot again...either way he keeps going and out of sight. My dad comes over to my treestand about a half hour later to check on me. I said what happened and we follow the blood trail a blind man could follow. Keep in mind that no other shots were fired nearby in the area during the time span. So we follow the blood right to two other guys who were just about finished gutting the buck. They say well it's already gutted and tugged...end of discussion.

I wouldn't feel right doing that but it goes to show how "rack" hungry some hunters can be.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

rmm60985 said:


> Turns out that big buck wasn't actually killed by my girlfriends cousin.. My girlfriends family has a foreign exchange student from Brazil and he knows I get excited about big deer so he had my girlfriends dad send me that picture.. I'll get him back


Dude! that's just wrong. You definitely owe him for that prank. So who did get that buck?


----------



## rmm60985

AjPUNISHER said:


> Dude! that's just wrong. You definitely owe him for that prank. So who did get that buck?


Apparently it was a picture off the internet..


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> Seeing a lot of dead deer showing up on the roads. Saw three on the way home from NJ this morning and two were buck.


A friend's Dad hit a big 8 pointer with his car in Ridley the other night and it was not even near any woods.


----------



## Mathias

I always now when it's heating up by the number of car strikes. Not seeing many yet in Upper Bucks…..


----------



## naturalsteel

3dn4jc said:


> Good luck naturalsteel, bring the team some most needed points.


Hope to contribute! I found where the big 9 Pt is calling home! Hope to get a crack at him soon !


----------



## AjPUNISHER

saw 3 dead along the interstate in a span of about 11 miles yesterday. From the carnage it looked like 1 damn near exploded.


----------



## naturalsteel

3dn4jc said:


> Good luck naturalsteel, bring the team some most needed points.


Thanks! Good Luck to you also!


----------



## Lcavok99

Nothing like a little pest control with the bow.

And my doe from yesturday morning.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^ nice doe ...and hero shot!:thumbs_up

That's pretty messy in the 1st pic...squirrel?


----------



## Darkvador

I used to shoot all kinds of stuff from my stand. I don't anymore. At least until Black Eagle and Grim Reaper sponsor me and give me free stuff. I will waste every arrow in my quiver on a coyote though.


----------



## Lcavok99

Thank you. And yes that was from a squirrel, maybe 5 feet up a tree.


----------



## pope125

Lcavok99 said:


> Thank you. And yes that was from a squirrel, maybe 5 feet up a tree.


Nice doe,congrats !!! Whats the purpose of shooting a squirrel ?


----------



## Deerslayer Jr.

anyone having any responses to rattling?


----------



## Lcavok99

pope125 said:


> Nice doe,congrats !!! Whats the purpose of shooting a squirrel ?


I have pumpkins growing in my garden, they're done growing now but he's been making a meal out if them.


----------



## pope125

Lcavok99 said:


> I have pumpkins growing in my garden, they're done growing now but he's been making a meal out if them.


I like the hero shot,someone taught you well.


----------



## muppetmower00

Deerslayer Jr. said:


> anyone having any responses to rattling?


nothing yet. have only seen three legal bucks from stand so far on 15 different sits. but none have come to the horns yet.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've shot squirrel,turkeys,rabbits,coyotes,ground hogs,skunks and ...of course deer with my bow. 

Why skunks...i don't know really, i was young and felt like it. I stood on my kitchen roof and pinned a few to ground when they came to bird seed and such on the ground at night. And some did spray...i caught hell for it when the fan sucked it in the kitchen window on those warmer nights...LMAO!

Used to hunt groundhogs every summer for quite a few years when i was on summer break from school...farmer loved me back then and it was great practice for archery season too.

Almost added pheasant to that list last year...they were very tempting but i restrained myself i guess in my older years.


----------



## nicko

When I have had success with any type of calling in the past, a wrinkle I've thrown in before doing any actual calling is to break some stout sticks. If you are in a stand, you have to pull them up but snapping them before starting any calling adds a nice realistic touch to the calling. That way, if a deer is within earshot, they hear a sound (SNAP)!they would associate with something moving. I think it helps pique their curiosity.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> When I have had success with any type of calling in the past, a wrinkle I've thrown in before doing any actual calling is to break some stout sticks. If you are in a stand, you have to pull them up but snapping them before starting any calling adds a nice realistic touch to the calling. That way, if a deer is within earshot, they hear a sound (SNAP)!they would associate with something moving. I think it helps pique their curiosity.


You know...that's not a bad idea. I've scratched in the leaves and simulated wings flapping while turkey hunting...but never even thought about adding more realism when calling for deer.


----------



## superslamsam

What an awesome evening to be in the stand. Calm, cool....oh wait I live in PA. Was out shooting my bow thinking what a great night it would have been to be out hunting!!! Good luck to everybody.


----------



## dougell

My 10 year old killed a 3 point from the ground thurday afternoon on our way to our stand.Yesterday he shot a doe in her bed with a .308.


----------



## Lcavok99

How's the rut activity so far for everyone? I have not seen any scrapes or many rubs popping up at all lately


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> My 10 year old killed a 3 point from the ground thurday afternoon on our way to our stand.Yesterday he shot a doe in her bed with a .308.


Congrats to you and your son Doug.


----------



## nicko

Lcavok99 said:


> How's the rut activity so far for everyone? I have not seen any scrapes or many rubs popping up at all lately



Rubs are popping up. I'll be out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lcavok99

Ill be out tuesday afternoon . Not soon enough!!!


----------



## bustim

Wonder how this full moon an breezy night will make the am hunt?


----------



## jacobh

Boy Nick these Halloween parades are gonna really screw us up the next 2 days!!!!! Can't imagine the traffic tomorrow night with Royersford being closed down. I won't be out til Wednesday because of it


----------



## jesses80

Friday and Saturday there will be some bucks dropped.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Here as a little tip that has worked wonders....I take my antlers and attach them to my pull-up rope. Basically, I attach my pull-up rope midway on the awesome para-cord tether that connects the antlers. I rattle for a few seconds up in the tree and then drop them down through the canopy. I don't let them free fall as I don't want them to break, but they make some noise going down the tree and on the ground at the base of my tree. Once on the ground I pull on the pull-up rope a few time and they bounce around on the ground....it has worked wonders, BIG difference than rattling from the tree. I got the idea years ago on an evening when I decided to climb down a little earlier than normal in order to sneak to the to edge of the orchard to scout. I had my antlers attached to my pack and I when I began to lower my pack, the antlers slipped off the pack, banged against each other all the way down and onto the ground. I continued to lower my pack which also made a little crunching sound as I turned to start climbing down and beautiful 9-point, easily in the high 130's came running in to within 25 yards....of course my bow and everything else was at the base of my tree

If you think you can replicate a battle, even just a little light pushing from up in a tree; check these out and you just might change your mind.....














I had 40 consecutive 30-second clips...of these two. Another thing to consider when folks talk about short rattling sequences...

Hope I gave you something to think about...

Here is a shot of my rattling antlers and their stylish para-cord tether :wink:...


Joe


----------



## PaBone

It was a great evening to hunt Ohio, the wind dead down around 5:30. I had a coyote came right to the base of my tree and was smelling the Ever Calm I had on my boots. I was at full draw and had to wait for him to move away from my tree. He started trotting off and I gave him a squirrel bark and he never stopped and I never did get a shot. Thats two coyotes this season that got away. I grunted at 6:15 and a small buck came in and made a scrape about twenty yards from me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My son and I put these together tonight...hope they do a little better job explaining things than what I did when I posted about them as I got a ton of questions about each....we don't claim to be George Lucas or anything....:wink:

With my cloths, I let them soak in the blind for about 30-minutes, then store them in Rubbermaid totes and I use a heavy duty trash bag over-top of the cloths, before I put the tote lid on, helps the smoke smell from leaking out of the tote....











Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some things never cease to amaze me...many of you have heard me rant and rave over the property that I manage in Glenmoore, I do certainly recognize how blessed I am to have developed such a bond with all surrounding landowners and I am thankful for the opportunities that have come my way over the last 23 years. Since day one I have always been asked to work with a local EMT and grant him permission to hunt the main property. As you might expect, I eagerly obliged with the landowners request and I can tell you it has been THE ONLY unpleasant part of the 23-years. We have a few affectionate nicknames for him, but I'd have to ban myself if I shared them here. He loves to show-up with about 90-minutes to 2-hours of daylight left and move stands around. He constantly brings someone with him, despite being told no one but him is welcome. He puts trail cameras on the trails we cut to get to and from our stands? He never wears orange, sometimes doesn't even wear camo??

Well here is the prompt for this post....I found his new stand location.....


Yes, that is the house and garage in the background? You can see our F150, that is where we park??

Some guys?

Joe


----------



## jesses80

joe I think we all can relate to knowing some hunters like this.


----------



## primal-bow

12-Ringer said:


> Some things never cease to amaze me...many of you have heard me rant and rave over the property that I manage in Glenmoore, I do certainly recognize how blessed I am to have developed such a bond with all surrounding landowners and I am thankful for the opportunities that have come my way over the last 23 years. Since day one I have always been asked to work with a local EMT and grant him permission to hunt the main property. As you might expect, I eagerly obliged with the landowners request and I can tell you it has been THE ONLY unpleasant part of the 23-years. We have a few affectionate nicknames for him, but I'd have to ban myself if I shared them here. He loves to show-up with about 90-minutes to 2-hours of daylight left and move stands around. He constantly brings someone with him, despite being told no one but him is welcome. He puts trail cameras on the trails we cut to get to and from our stands? He never wears orange, sometimes doesn't even wear camo??
> 
> Well here is the prompt for this post....I found his new stand location.....
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the house and garage in the background? You can see our F150, that is where we park??
> 
> Some guys?
> 
> Joe


ask the owner to not let him hunt on the main land any more?


----------



## 12-Ringer

kgtech said:


> ask the owner to not let him hunt on the main land any more?


That is the weird situation, whether he hunts or not is really up to me. The landowners have given me the authority to do whatever I want. If you were to knock on their door and ask for permission, they give you my number to call...It has been that way for about the last 8-9 years, I have been there for 23. I just know this guy, who lives only two streets over, has a connection with the family. I am certain they'd support me, but as far as I am concerned the frustrating inconvenience of dealing with him is worth the POSSIBILITY of the drama that would be caused asking him to leave. Picking your battles is important, especially because this property is the property that ties three others together for a reasonable chunk of acreage in prime country, not 10-minutes from my office.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like a good day tomorrow...good luck to those heading out.

Joe


----------



## primal-bow

12-Ringer said:


> That is the weird situation, whether he hunts or not is really up to me. The landowners have given me the authority to do whatever I want. If you were to knock on their door and ask for permission, they give you my number to call...It has been that way for about the last 8-9 years, I have been there for 23. I just know this guy, who lives only two streets over, has a connection with the family. I am certain they'd support me, but as far as I am concerned the frustrating inconvenience of dealing with him is worth the POSSIBILITY of the drama that would be caused asking him to leave. Picking your battles is important, especially because this property is the property that ties three others together for a reasonable chunk of acreage in prime country, not 10-minutes from my office.
> 
> Joe


trust me I know the feeling. 2 yrs I lost land because my son gut shot a doe ( never found it) the caretaker is ***** BUT THE OWNER TOLD US TO hunt it any way. but for the sake not fighting, stolen stands we just back out.


----------



## nicko

Joe, is this stand within the 50 yard safety zone for bow hunting ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Joe, is this stand within the 50 yard safety zone for bow hunting ?


Yes, it is within the violation zone, but like I mentioned before, that doesn't matter to him. He won't wear the orange when they comes into play, at one point last year he was in an all black jumpsuit during the firearm season. Looked like a black bear in a tree???

My cousin and joked that he moved it there, so he can run over in the last 30-minutes of light and still get a sit, hoping to catch one coming into the front chestnut grove. When the kids were little we use to keep a ladder stand right in the middle of that grove behind the stand only feet from the f150, but that wasn't for hunting, it was to sit with the kids and have deer get use to coming around...guess who complained about a stand too close to the house


Joe


----------



## nicko

Maybe put it to him in the context that while this property is private property, the hunting rules and regs still apply to everybody hunting this property and his repeated disregard for the rules puts this privilege in Jeopardy for everybody hunting there. Not sure if that would matter to him but you at least let him know he's not even hunting lawfully.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Maybe put it to him in the context that while this property is private property, the hunting rules and regs still apply to everybody hunting this property and his repeated disregard for the rules puts this privilege in Jeopardy for everybody hunting there. Not sure if that would matter to him but you at least let him know he's not even hunting lawfully.


Been there, done that....always has an excuse ranging from bad knees so he can't walk that far, never leaves the "homestead" so no need for orange. In 2013 he hit " a good buck" and trailed it until dark, drove home (about 2-miles) to grab a flood light and came back after dark and "tracked" his deer through 5 neighbors back yards. My phone was blowing up with all of the landowners calling, so much so, I grabbed my cousin and we drove the hour out. We found him in one of the neighbors horse pastures "tracking". He gave up about 20-minutes after we arrived. We offered to stay and help and show up first thing the next morning. I was there at sun-up the next morning, he showed about 3 hours later. I was searching for blood the entire time and couldn't find any. When he arrived I asked him to show me the last spot he found blood and that is when he shared, he didn't have any blood, he was "grid searching". Went back to his stand location and found his crossbow bolt stuck in a sapling about 5" around???? 

Caused all of that commotion with the landowners and never even hit the deer. Funny thing too, a lot of fed up, but don't have the courage to ask him to leave. Likely has something to do with being a long time neighbor, who attends the same church, community gatherings, etc...

Joe


----------



## nicko

How about this. Tell the landlord owners you want to enact a policy that any type of game law violations you see being committed, the individual gets a written warning. It could be a preprinted letter where you just fill in the violation. All of the hunters that have access to the property have gotten letters that state the new policy moving forward. Anyone who accumulates two or three violations loses their printing privileges on the property. Get signatures of the landowners to add punch to any violation warning issued.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Some things never cease to amaze me...many of you have heard me rant and rave over the property that I manage in Glenmoore, I do certainly recognize how blessed I am to have developed such a bond with all surrounding landowners and I am thankful for the opportunities that have come my way over the last 23 years. Since day one I have always been asked to work with a local EMT and grant him permission to hunt the main property. As you might expect, I eagerly obliged with the landowners request and I can tell you it has been THE ONLY unpleasant part of the 23-years. We have a few affectionate nicknames for him, but I'd have to ban myself if I shared them here. He loves to show-up with about 90-minutes to 2-hours of daylight left and move stands around. He constantly brings someone with him, despite being told no one but him is welcome. He puts trail cameras on the trails we cut to get to and from our stands? He never wears orange, sometimes doesn't even wear camo??
> 
> Well here is the prompt for this post....I found his new stand location.....
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the house and garage in the background? You can see our F150, that is where we park??
> 
> Some guys?
> 
> Joe


Does your truck have an alarm? Maybe keep the key fob handy in case any deer show up.


----------



## nicko

Heading in to the woods in a bit. Good luck to anybody heading out today.


----------



## jacobh

You'd have to check but if he has permission to be there he can be within 50 yds. Good luck to all that are out


QUOTE=nicko;1080475265]Joe, is this stand within the 50 yard safety zone for bow hunting ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Some things never cease to amaze me...many of you have heard me rant and rave over the property that I manage in Glenmoore, I do certainly recognize how blessed I am to have developed such a bond with all surrounding landowners and I am thankful for the opportunities that have come my way over the last 23 years. Since day one I have always been asked to work with a local EMT and grant him permission to hunt the main property. As you might expect, I eagerly obliged with the landowners request and I can tell you it has been THE ONLY unpleasant part of the 23-years. We have a few affectionate nicknames for him, but I'd have to ban myself if I shared them here. He loves to show-up with about 90-minutes to 2-hours of daylight left and move stands around. He constantly brings someone with him, despite being told no one but him is welcome. He puts trail cameras on the trails we cut to get to and from our stands? He never wears orange, sometimes doesn't even wear camo??
> 
> Well here is the prompt for this post....I found his new stand location.....
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the house and garage in the background? You can see our F150, that is where we park??
> 
> Some guys?
> 
> Joe


Joe, Is the property that good to have to deal with the BS? Maybe its just me all my properties I hunt I'm the only one hunting . I have nocked on doors have talked to people trying to get permission to hunt and the second question I ask them is , is there anyone else thats hunts here IF THE ANSWER IS YES I WALK AWAY . I would rather drive 40 minuties to hunt a property by myself than drive 5 minuties to hunt with other people . I walked away from and awesome 250 acre farm to hunt cause there were two other guys hunting it . I rather hunt alone I have for the last 15 years and would not want it any other way . Who needs the BS?


----------



## pope125

I have today and tomorrow to hunt and maybe Wednesday morning before I start to pack for my two week trip to the Mid-West.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Some things never cease to amaze me...many of you have heard me rant and rave over the property that I manage in Glenmoore, I do certainly recognize how blessed I am to have developed such a bond with all surrounding landowners and I am thankful for the opportunities that have come my way over the last 23 years. Since day one I have always been asked to work with a local EMT and grant him permission to hunt the main property. As you might expect, I eagerly obliged with the landowners request and I can tell you it has been THE ONLY unpleasant part of the 23-years. We have a few affectionate nicknames for him, but I'd have to ban myself if I shared them here. He loves to show-up with about 90-minutes to 2-hours of daylight left and move stands around. He constantly brings someone with him, despite being told no one but him is welcome. He puts trail cameras on the trails we cut to get to and from our stands? He never wears orange, sometimes doesn't even wear camo??
> 
> Well here is the prompt for this post....I found his new stand location.....
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the house and garage in the background? You can see our F150, that is where we park??
> 
> Some guys?
> 
> Joe


To me sitting in someones yard isnt hunting,and cant understand how anyone could enjoy this.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> I have today and tomorrow to hunt and maybe Wednesday morning before I start to pack for my two week trip to the Mid-West.


What state or states are you going to Bob?


----------



## nicko

Biked one right around my stand on the walk in. Grrrrrrr.......hopefully something else filters in.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> What state or states are you going to Bob?


Darrin , Sorta the hole reason for this trip I'm looking at buying some land I have like 6 properties set up to look at and going to throw in some hunting . Leaving Saturday morning headed to my buddies farm in Logan Co Ohio . Then I headed to Nebo , Illinois where I'm looking at 3 properties around there . A good friend of mine is a realtor out there in Illinois , and he is showing me some farms for sale then he has some farms he said I could hunt . Darrin , I have herd you talk about Pittsfield, great little town have spent a lot of time there . You ever been to Nebo. or down by Heartland Lodge ?


----------



## pope125

Been looking at some long range forecast , hope everyone is ready for a warm rut .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Darrin , Sorta the hole reason for this trip I'm looking at buying some land I have like 6 properties set up to look at and going to throw in some hunting . Leaving Saturday morning headed to my buddies farm in Logan Co Ohio . Then I headed to Nebo , Illinois where I'm looking at 3 properties around there . A good friend of mine is a realtor out there in Illinois , and he is showing me some farms for sale then he has some farms he said I could hunt . Darrin , I have herd you talk about Pittsfield, great little town have spent a lot of time there . You ever been to Nebo. or down by Heartland Lodge ?


The farm i hunt Bob is actually in Pleasant hill.were 15-20 minutes south of Pittsfield.we go to Pittsfield to grocery shop etc.Nebo is the town right next to us.we will be there the 7th-14th


----------



## manowar669

palmatedbuck04 said:


> To me sitting in someones yard isnt hunting,and cant understand how anyone could enjoy this.


Maybe he likes to watch mrs. 12-ringer through the windows.


----------



## Chad B.

Just had a spike under me. Little breezy, but love the temp!


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> The farm i hunt Bob is actually in Pleasant hill.were 15-20 minutes south of Pittsfield.we go to Pittsfield to grocery shop etc.Nebo is the town right next to us.we will be there the 7th-14th


I think one of the guides that used to guide me he was from Pleasant Hill is there not a little dinner on the corner and a little grocery store on the side street ?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> I think one of the guides that used to guide me he was from Pleasant Hill is there not a little dinner on the corner and a little grocery store on the side street ?


Bingo!


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Darrin , Sorta the hole reason for this trip I'm looking at buying some land I have like 6 properties set up to look at and going to throw in some hunting . Leaving Saturday morning headed to my buddies farm in Logan Co Ohio . Then I headed to Nebo , Illinois where I'm looking at 3 properties around there . A good friend of mine is a realtor out there in Illinois , and he is showing me some farms for sale then he has some farms he said I could hunt . Darrin , I have herd you talk about Pittsfield, great little town have spent a lot of time there . You ever been to Nebo. or down by Heartland Lodge ?


Pope,
My friend lives in Pittsfield and I'm going out to hunt with him next season. He actually just bought a house 16 miles east of Pittsfield and is moving this month. Not sure of the town.


----------



## Mike Pollan

12-Ringer said:


> Some things never cease to amaze me...many of you have heard me rant and rave over the property that I manage in Glenmoore, I do certainly recognize how blessed I am to have developed such a bond with all surrounding landowners and I am thankful for the opportunities that have come my way over the last 23 years. Since day one I have always been asked to work with a local EMT and grant him permission to hunt the main property. As you might expect, I eagerly obliged with the landowners request and I can tell you it has been THE ONLY unpleasant part of the 23-years. We have a few affectionate nicknames for him, but I'd have to ban myself if I shared them here. He loves to show-up with about 90-minutes to 2-hours of daylight left and move stands around. He constantly brings someone with him, despite being told no one but him is welcome. He puts trail cameras on the trails we cut to get to and from our stands? He never wears orange, sometimes doesn't even wear camo??
> 
> Well here is the prompt for this post....I found his new stand location.....
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the house and garage in the background? You can see our F150, that is where we park??
> 
> Some guys?
> 
> Joe


What are the chances he set it up to practice setting it up and what not?


----------



## davydtune

Well I've been dreading it but I finally went to my #1 honey hole Saturday morning, been putting it off. I've hunted this area for over 20 years and taken a good number of deer there. Well back in August I got a call saying they clear cut it, I had a stand out there. I was told that the loggers removed the stands and set them along the field edge to be picked up, I've been pretty bummed about it even though I know the deer will be in it heavy so I just hadn't went out there. Well I looked for my stand and couldn't find it on the field edge so I started into the cut trying to figure out where everything was, mostly only left 8" diam trees and smaller. Well I found a couple land marks and started to make a line toward my spot when I saw it. They didn't cut my tree or the bank or trees I'm up against and to cap it off they pushed the tops all back so I'm now in a brush surrounded opening! :wink: Was a bit of trouble to get to but nothing a pair of clippers didn't take care of. Here I was all bummed out and these guys set me up sweet! I'm guessing they must be hunters as well :wink: I'll be in there this evening


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Matt Musto said:


> Pope,
> My friend lives in Pittsfield and I'm going out to hunt with him next season. He actually just bought a house 16 miles east of Pittsfield and is moving this month. Not sure of the town.


16 miles east might be just out of Pike county Matt


----------



## Mike Pollan

davydtune said:


> Well I've been dreading it but I finally went to my #1 honey hole Saturday morning, been putting it off. I've hunted this area for over 20 years and taken a good number of deer there. Well back in August I got a call saying they clear cut it, I had a stand out there. I was told that the loggers removed the stands and set them along the field edge to be picked up, I've been pretty bummed about it even though I know the deer will be in it heavy so I just hadn't went out there. Well I looked for my stand and couldn't find it on the field edge so I started into the cut trying to figure out where everything was, mostly only left 8" diam trees and smaller. Well I found a couple land marks and started to make a line toward my spot when I saw it. They didn't cut my tree or the bank or trees I'm up against and to cap it off they pushed the tops all back so I'm now in a brush surrounded opening! :wink: Was a bit of trouble to get to but nothing a pair of clippers didn't take care of. Here I was all bummed out and these guys set me up sweet! I'm guessing they must be hunters as well :wink: I'll be in there this evening


That is cool! Good luck!


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 16 miles east might be just out of Pike county Matt


He said he is still in Pike. I'll have to find out what town. Maybe he said west?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Matt Musto said:


> He said he is still in Pike. I'll have to find out what town. Maybe he said west?


The Illinois river is the east boundry and Mississippi is the west boundry
Drive till you see this!


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 16 miles east might be just out of Pike county Matt


Calhoun ?


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Pope,
> My friend lives in Pittsfield and I'm going out to hunt with him next season. He actually just bought a house 16 miles east of Pittsfield and is moving this month. Not sure of the town.


Matt , he will love it out there !! When I started hunting out there land was like $700 and acre that will tell u how long that was . Matt how long you going out for ?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Calhoun ?


Calhoun is the next county south Bob.follows the river,they got hit hard with EHD 2 years ago.the farmer that i hunt with has 2 brothers with farms in Calhoun and the found 56 dead deer between their 2 places


----------



## King

12-Ringer said:


> Here is a shot of my rattling antlers and their stylish para-cord tether :wink:...
> 
> 
> Joe


Glad to hear you're putting it to good use! :thumbs_up


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Calhoun is the next county south Bob.follows the river,they got hit hard with EHD 2 years ago.the farmer that i hunt with has 2 brothers with farms in Calhoun and the found 56 dead deer between their 2 places


Boy that sucks !! I remember hunting Calhoun and driving back to lodge in pike that was nuts driving on that road at night can't tell you how many deer were in those fields and how my deer we almost hit . Scary !!


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Matt , he will love it out there !! When I started hunting out there land was like $700 and acre that will tell u how long that was . Matt how long you going out for ?


5 days of hunting. Still need to figure travel time and how many days I'll need off of work. First week of November.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> 5 days of hunting. Still need to figure travel time and how many days I'll need off of work. First week of November.


You'll have a great time and love it !! Might not want to come home .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, Is the property that good to have to deal with the BS? Maybe its just me all my properties I hunt I'm the only one hunting . I have nocked on doors have talked to people trying to get permission to hunt and the second question I ask them is , is there anyone else thats hunts here IF THE ANSWER IS YES I WALK AWAY . I would rather drive 40 minuties to hunt a property by myself than drive 5 minuties to hunt with other people . I walked away from and awesome 250 acre farm to hunt cause there were two other guys hunting it . I rather hunt alone I have for the last 15 years and would not want it any other way . Who needs the BS?


This particular piece is a hub that connects four other properties together. It provides off street parking and access. I am treated as part of the family and have keys to the house and garage. Heck one bay in the 3-car garage is loaded with stands, trimming equipment, etc....

Is it that good? I'm not sure....but I can take a doe almost at will as there are so many. The buck will be moving in soon and cruise through daily once the love juices really start going. Between the four members of my family who have hunted this property we have taken some nice buck over the years and seen some monsters.

It really isn't that much BS, in fact, it's almost a joke now to the rest of us...in a lot of ways it is actually nice to know he comes in late as we use that to our advantage, especially once we figure out where he is set up. It gets frustrating when he decides its time to move his stand which typically happens in the last couple hours of daylight.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> To me sitting in someones yard isnt hunting,and cant understand how anyone could enjoy this.


I agree, but if he kills a yearling doe or button buck, he's stoked! Last year he killed a yearling doe that died on the edge of the field, not 25 yards from our truck that you can see in the field and he field dressed it right there...I know that is the law in PA, but there is no law that says you have to leave the entrails there, which he did. He could have easily put them in a trash bag and taken them away, instead left them on the edge of the field for the critters. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

manowar669 said:


> Maybe he likes to watch mrs. 12-ringer through the windows.


I could only wish we lived on this property...:tongue:

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mike Pollan said:


> What are the chances he set it up to practice setting it up and what not?


Zero...that is his stand to hunt. He doesn't practice, he shoots a crossbow:zip: (just kidding, couldn't resist...see that's sort of what I mean, he provides a little entertainment for the rest of us):wink:

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Matt Musto said:


> 5 days of hunting. Still need to figure travel time and how many days I'll need off of work. First week of November.


It will be a haul Matt,i live 30 miles east of Cleveland and to the farm i hunt its 634 miles,10 hours


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Well I've been dreading it but I finally went to my #1 honey hole Saturday morning, been putting it off. I've hunted this area for over 20 years and taken a good number of deer there. Well back in August I got a call saying they clear cut it, I had a stand out there. I was told that the loggers removed the stands and set them along the field edge to be picked up, I've been pretty bummed about it even though I know the deer will be in it heavy so I just hadn't went out there. Well I looked for my stand and couldn't find it on the field edge so I started into the cut trying to figure out where everything was, mostly only left 8" diam trees and smaller. Well I found a couple land marks and started to make a line toward my spot when I saw it. They didn't cut my tree or the bank or trees I'm up against and to cap it off they pushed the tops all back so I'm now in a brush surrounded opening! :wink: Was a bit of trouble to get to but nothing a pair of clippers didn't take care of. Here I was all bummed out and these guys set me up sweet! I'm guessing they must be hunters as well :wink: I'll be in there this evening


That's some pretty cool stuff right there...just curious was your stand still in the tree too? Good luck to you!!

Joe


----------



## bowtechlx

Just had a small 8 come through the fog in front of me. He had his nose up in the air not worrying about a thing lol.


----------



## bowtechlx

Here is a pic of the fog that I'm in. Its 9:42 and it still has not burned off.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> It will be a haul Matt,i live 30 miles east of Cleveland and to the farm i hunt its 634 miles,10 hours


Don't think Matt is far from me and it is about 925 miles , never drove straight thru going out but always drive straight thru going home about 16+ hours .


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> This particular piece is a hub that connects four other properties together. It provides off street parking and access. I am treated as part of the family and have keys to the house and garage. Heck one bay in the 3-car garage is loaded with stands, trimming equipment, etc....
> 
> Is it that good? I'm not sure....but I can take a doe almost at will as there are so many. The buck will be moving in soon and cruise through daily once the love juices really start going. Between the four members of my family who have hunted this property we have taken some nice buck over the years and seen some monsters.
> 
> It really isn't that much BS, in fact, it's almost a joke now to the rest of us...in a lot of ways it is actually nice to know he comes in late as we use that to our advantage, especially once we figure out where he is set up. It gets frustrating when he decides its time to move his stand which typically happens in the last couple hours of daylight.
> 
> Joe


Well good places are hard to find in Pa .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Don't think Matt is far from me and it is about 925 miles , never drove straight thru going out but always drive straight thru going home about 16+ hours .


We tend to pull the same on our trips to KS, like to arrive there fresh and ready; really don't care how we arrive at home I guess. Several times we stop close in MO, maybe 3-5-hours or so left in the ride. We'll get up early, but not "hunting-o'clock early" if you know what I mean, grab a decent breakfast, make the last leg of the drive and get there in plenty of time share greetings with good friends, unpack, and be on stand that evening. We have done our trip straight through in around 20-hours, picking up an hour on the clock on the way out and losing it on the way back. If we plan that straight through, we try to stick to 4-hour drive slots. It seems that is a perfect time to sustain the entire trip out. Fuel is typically around 1/4 tank and while we both feel like we could drive longer on the initial legs, by the time your third shift rolls around you start to feel it. Even if you don't sleep on your off-shift, at least you are not focused on driving and resting a bit.

A 10-16 hour trip would be a piece of cake with two guys. If you need a partner, let me know:wink:

Joe


----------



## onebigdude

Had my trail cam out from Saturday to Saturday. Had 5 different bucks on cam. Every single one is still coming through at night


----------



## Mathias

A buddy texted me this morning that he shot a giant 9pt at 0740. Hunts the popery across from one i hunt. Still waiting on a pic…….


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> That's some pretty cool stuff right there...just curious was your stand still in the tree too? Good luck to you!!
> 
> Joe


Yep, they left it as it was  I guess they pulled their equipment out the second week of September or so and the area is just over run with sign already. I'm pretty stoked


----------



## Mathias

This guy looks pumped up.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> This guy looks pumped up.


I like the eye guard on that deer, looks like and older deer .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> This guy looks pumped up.


Good Lord....that is a TANK!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Hopefully your buddy sends you a kill pic Matt. Love to see a full color daytime pic of him. He's a horse.


----------



## nicko

I haven't had any cameras out this season but I think I'm going to have to change that up. Since the season started, I've seen 5 deer total while hunting down here in 5C. I didn't see any this morning and only heard the sounds of the one I bumped in the dark. Rubs are popping up all over so I'm going to change course and hang a couple cameras this week to get a sense of what is out there and when they are moving. Knowing how much human pressure this property gets, I'm assuming most movement is occurring at night.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Hopefully your buddy sends you a kill pic Matt. Love to see a full color daytime pic of him. He's a horse.


Nick, that's a backyard buck from overnight.
My buddy did send me a pic. "Giant" is a subjective term, but if he's happy, that's all that matters I guess. I would have loved to see 2 more years on the buck he killed….


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Nick, that's a backyard buck from overnight.
> My buddy did send me a pic. "Giant" is a subjective term, but if he's happy, that's all that matters I guess. I would have loved to see 2 more years on the buck he killed….


Haha...I know what you mean. Guy calls me this morning tells me his boy smoked a good one this morning on public land close to my office. I take a quick break and meet him at the 23/100 Sunoco and he pulls up with a basket racked 7-point that wouldn't score 80", but the look on the kids face was priceless. Kids first buck, he's a 16 year old sophomore who was playing hookie from school with his Pop...pretty cool!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, that's a backyard buck from overnight.
> My buddy did send me a pic. "Giant" is a subjective term, but if he's happy, that's all that matters I guess. I would have loved to see 2 more years on the buck he killed….


Gotcha Matt. Hopefully you'll see that big fatty from your stand and in range.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I won't shoot him.
Sitting a creek bottom later today, also putting a camera out there on my walk in. No pics from the area this year.


----------



## jacobh

Matt any pics of old freak nasty this yr?


----------



## TRex18

Whats everyones feelings on this storm/rain "Patricia" coming through......Here's the question I have....Do you hunt Wednesday?


----------



## Billy H

Sitting in my truck at school road park in Hatfield taking lunch. Nice small patch of woods here. Had a nice show. 8 doe came through being pushed by a small 6 and a respectable 8. Nice bright racks on them. The 6 split off and came my way. The 8 came charging in on him running full bore for 40 yards to run him off. Last I saw he was still chasing him till they were out of site. 

Three of the last four days I have seen bucks out and about between 11:00 and noon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TRex18 said:


> Whats everyones feelings on this storm/rain "Patricia" coming through......Here's the question I have....Do you hunt Wednesday?


Not sure about Wednesday, but if I can swing tomorrow afternoon, I think it would be good....barometer 30.55 falling to 30.45 from 11-6, with light 2-6mph E winds over the same time period..should be good.

Joe


----------



## pope125

Just called about a hunt in Kansas for whitetail after the guy told me the price my jaw dropped , $10,000.


----------



## Mathias

^Yikes :eek2:


----------



## dspell20

Yikes Pope thats a bit steep!

Joe I'm headed for a little eastern Ohio afternoon delight tonight. Hopefully they are moving!


----------



## Mathias

dspell, lucky you, good luck!


----------



## Mathias

Didn't realize I had another view.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Just called about a hunt in Kansas for whitetail after the guy told me the price my jaw dropped , $10,000.


I thought 5 grand was a top end midwest hunt with a reputable outfitter. Maybe they offer spa treatments and 5 star dinning after each hunt


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> I thought 5 grand was a top end midwest hunt with a reputable outfitter. Maybe they offer spa treatments and 5 star dinning after each hunt


I knew when I was watching the video of the camp and accomdations and it was a full stocked bar and they were eating crab legs knew it was going to be pricey , but $10,000. Whitetail hunts are going thru the roof price wise.


----------



## Ned250

Out again on DE/PA border. Saw two - one was a spike who walked through the thick stuff like he owned the place. I only saw glimpses so I threw a grunt at him to see what he was. He came in on a rope. Sure wish his great grand pop would do it that easily. 

This East wind really puts a damper on the majority of my spots.


----------



## pope125

Ned250 said:


> Out again on DE/PA border. Saw two - one was a spike who walked through the thick stuff like he owned the place. I only saw glimpses so I threw a grunt at him to see what he was. He came in on a rope. Sure wish his great grand pop would do it that easily.
> 
> This East wind really puts a damper on the majority of my spots.


Im going out tonight and I'm going to push the wind which I don't like doing cause it never works out well , but if the deer do the same thing they did Saturday I should be good .


----------



## jlh42581

Unless the weather changes drastically Ill be living out of a backpack friday and saturday, coming out sunday morning


----------



## Ned250

pope125 said:


> Im going out tonight and I'm going to push the wind which I don't like doing cause it never works out well , but if the deer do the same thing they did Saturday I should be good .


GL!! I'm sitting here contemplating rolling the dice myself.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dspell20 said:


> Yikes Pope thats a bit steep!
> 
> Joe I'm headed for a little eastern Ohio afternoon delight tonight. Hopefully they are moving!


Nice...I'll be in for updates...good luck!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Just called about a hunt in Kansas for whitetail after the guy told me the price my jaw dropped , $10,000.


You called the wrong place, plenty of hunts in that state that are less than 1/2 that price tag. Don't be fooled by the hype either, the central part of the state holds deer unlike most PA residents have seen. In fact, you can do a public hunt and see some monsters...getting on them in a week long bowhunt is another thing altogether, but they are there....

You didn't call one of those places featured on Sunday afternoon TV did you? 

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> You called the wrong place, plenty of hunts in that state that are less than 1/2 that price tag. Don't be fooled by the hype either, the central part of the state holds deer unlike most PA residents have seen. In fact, you can do a public hunt and see some monsters...getting on them in a week long bowhunt is another thing altogether, but they are there....
> 
> You didn't call one of those places featured on Sunday afternoon TV did you?
> 
> Joe


Joe , I guess you saw the same show ? It peaked my curiosity . You have to start somewhere and start weeding them out . I do plenty of research before I book a hunt , called the Hashknife , Perry Ross, and who I called this morning and all are pricey . It took me 3 years before I pulled the trigger on my first whitetail hunt 20 years ago . Joe, can you suggest a good outfitter ? I'M ALL ABOUT SMALL OUTFITTER WITH VERY LOW PRESSURE .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Joe , I guess you saw the same show ? It peaked my curiosity . You have to start somewhere and start weeding them out . I do plenty of research before I book a hunt , called the Hashknife , Perry Ross, and who I called this morning and all are pricey . It took me 3 years before I pulled the trigger on my first whitetail hunt 20 years ago . Joe, can you suggest a good outfitter ? I'M ALL ABOUT SMALL OUTFITTER WITH VERY LOW PRESSURE .


How much was the hashknife Bob? I remember Primos hunted there a lot


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Joe , I guess you saw the same show ? It peaked my curiosity . You have to start somewhere and start weeding them out . I do plenty of research before I book a hunt , called the Hashknife , Perry Ross, and who I called this morning and all are pricey . It took me 3 years before I pulled the trigger on my first whitetail hunt 20 years ago . Joe, can you suggest a good outfitter ? I'M ALL ABOUT SMALL OUTFITTER WITH VERY LOW PRESSURE .


Was it Hash Knife that was 10,000? You should get a lifetime supply of Swamp Donkey for those prices, lol.


----------



## King

palmatedbuck04 said:


> How much was the hashknife Bob? I remember Primos hunted there a lot


Yeah. They still do.


----------



## TRex18

12-Ringer said:


> Not sure about Wednesday, but if I can swing tomorrow afternoon, I think it would be good....barometer 30.55 falling to 30.45 from 11-6, with light 2-6mph E winds over the same time period..should be good.
> 
> Joe


Not a big East Wind hunter.....


----------



## 12-Ringer

TRex18 said:


> Not a big East Wind hunter.....


Most in are area are not...but it is also a good time to be out as most deer in our area are not accustomed to the E wind either...they tend to move about a bit more seeking sanctuary. Not like my walls are full of giants, but 3 of the four shoulder mounts were taken on an East wind. I am just not sure if I will be able to swing it or not tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

With all of the posts about our backyard hunter, this short clip came to mind.....






Joe


----------



## Applebag

Lol you should plan a big cookout next time you hear he's going to use that stand.

Edit: and put the grill just far enough away so he has to walk right past everyone to climb the tree!!


----------



## davydtune

I always have a stand or two set for an east wind :wink:


----------



## Mathias




----------



## King

Killer spot. Good luck this evening!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Applebag

I could not begin to imagine being about to lay down in bed and see the creepiness of that shadow... You might get one via heart attack tonight!


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> How much was the hashknife Bob? I remember Primos hunted there a lot


$7,000


----------



## Ned250

I resisted temptation and went to a spot where a NE->E wind was a better setup. The wind is forecasted to slowly move from NE and be dead E by sunset. I just couldn't risk blowing out the big ten I've been after in my favorite spot.....

I hunt public land and ran into the park superintendent. He told me someone gut shot a big ten last week right next to my favorite spot; they never found it. My stomach turned as soon as he said gut shot.


----------



## Ned250

mathias said:


>


lol


----------



## pope125

All settled in , see what happens.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I think im gonna change residency....


----------



## davydtune

Well I guess no hunting for me tonight, still at work. On a worse note, noticed at lunch, I must have nicked my string with something Saturday, needs replaced  I already built a new set for her but ran out of time this summer and was just too late to monkey with. Well I guess I'll have to find time now :sad: I do have a long bow & and xbow, both of which I have no problems using but from a tree stand I much prefer my compound :wink:


----------



## rmm60985

pope125 said:


> All settled in , see what happens.


If you're looking for a good hunt in the Midwest check out timberghost outfitters in Iowa. Its $5000. 4 guys I know hunted there and killed a 165, 150 and a 140. The other wounded a 150+


----------



## Mathias

1st buck a small 6 came past


----------



## JFoutdoors

Settled in here in 5C. Calm and quiet with very light wind from the north.


----------



## CMattero

Shooter ran past at 85 yds, spooked two does right under my stand and then a very weird 4 pt came up grunting at them. And they moved off. Not sure where the big one went...


----------



## Eman89so

2f Allegheny national forest .. Not a deer in sight... Slow still in these woods


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Was it Hash Knife that was 10,000? You should get a lifetime supply of Swamp Donkey for those prices, lol.


No its a place called the Hooray Ranch 16,000 acres great chance to shoot a 160'+ they say and I herd that before . No THANKS !!


----------



## pope125

I have a farm last year this time they would pretty much head to the corn in the evenings and I would catch some of them headed back in the mornings . This year there not even going to the corn the corn stalks are totally brown . I guess my question is why are they not going to it ? They were going to it in early October it just shut down .


----------



## muppetmower00

Not a thing tonight. Went with my buddy tonight heard him shoot but didnt sound right after we met up his bow blew up while at full draw on a doe.


----------



## manowar669

Two grunts behind me and 2 does and 2 fawns ran out into the cut corn field around 6:20.


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> I have a farm last year this time they would pretty much head to the corn in the evenings and I would catch some of them headed back in the mornings . This year there not even going to the corn the corn stalks are totally brown . I guess my question is why are they not going to it ? They were going to it in early October it just shut down .


Maybe because the mast is so good this year as opposed to how bad it was last year. Maybe they just missed the acorns. They are acting differently on my place too. I have only had morning movement. I haven't seen a deer after 11 all season. Yet...


----------



## nicko

This is the time of year we're all getting antsy and want the deer to make something happen for us, myself included. We still have about 1 week before things should start reaching a low boil. I looked back at the PA hunting thread from last year and from the reading the posts, things really ramped up across the board during that 1st week of November. If you hunt in the timber, we need full leaf-off to take place. There's still way too much foliage and cover right now.

But I agree with applebag. The mast production exploded this year on the property I hunt in 5C.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Interstate 78 and 22 today had a lot of young bucks piled up...a week ago they weren't there.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

LetThemGrow said:


> Interstate 78 and 22 today had a lot of young bucks piled up...a week ago they weren't there.


Saw a big buck on 22 today nowhere near woods


----------



## Eman89so

Small bucks chasing everywhere tonight... 8 bucks chasing


----------



## Billy H

Things are going on right now. I have seen bucks mid-day darn near every day chasing, lots of road kills and reports of some good buck being shot. I am a firm believer in the amount of daylight is what determines when the doe start to go into estrous. I dont believe temps, weather, foliage, patterns, have anything to do with it. It appears that some does have started. 

Now if I can get myself in right place right time.


----------



## jacobh

Buddy of mine shot a big 10 pt in western Pa last night. Had 8 does come by and saw him. Not chasing but he did grunt him in. Good luck


----------



## Applebag

Just bumped a couple does on the way in.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Saw a nice 8 point and a small 6 point cruising last night. Still haven't see a doe out of that stand yet though.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck to everyone out this morning. Today is a big day for us, back to DuPont Children’s Hospital for follow-up scans and consultation. Hoping for some encouraging news.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck to everyone out this morning. Today is a big day for us, back to DuPont Children’s Hospital for follow-up scans and consultation. Hoping for some encouraging news.
> 
> 
> Joe



Praying for good news!


----------



## pope125

Headed out here in a few helping a friend that just got into bowhunting that just got a few acres to hunt helping him find a good spot for a stand and ground blind , then helping him hanging it .


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


>


Thats a good sign !


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck to everyone out this morning. Today is a big day for us, back to DuPont Children’s Hospital for follow-up scans and consultation. Hoping for some encouraging news.
> 
> Joe


Good luck Joe, prayers sent.


----------



## Joe Whalen

Billy H said:


> Sitting in my truck at school road park in Hatfield taking lunch. Nice small patch of woods here. Had a nice show. 8 doe came through being pushed by a small 6 and a respectable 8. Nice bright racks on them. The 6 split off and came my way. The 8 came charging in on him running full bore for 40 yards to run him off. Last I saw he was still chasing him till they were out of site.
> 
> Three of the last four days I have seen bucks out and about between 11:00 and noon.


That's a nice size herd in that area. We did an addition in that area this summer and there were deer in the back yard most days. 
I passed a 6 with his nose to the ground walking at a fast pace at 3:30 last Thursday.


----------



## nicko

Good vibes and prayers coming your way Joe.

Matt, you can't pick a spot better than that. Good luck.


----------



## dspell20

Great night out in Ohio last night. The farmer got finished cutting the beans at 5:00 and the deer parade started at 5:45. They were coming out from all directions. I saw 30+ deer mostly Doe/fawns with a 4 small bucks until last light. No rut activity until last light when two good bucks locked up in an all out fight for a few minutes 200 yard out. 

Mature deer are pounding the scrapes at night but on a very consistent basis. Within the next week day light activity should happen

6-7 deer were hit on Rt 22/30 on the way out.

Good luck and get in the woods. Tis the season!!!!!!


----------



## Billy H

Joe Whalen said:


> That's a nice size herd in that area. We did an addition in that area this summer and there were deer in the back yard most days.
> I passed a 6 with his nose to the ground walking at a fast pace at 3:30 last Thursday.


They just tore up a big tract of land across school road from the park for housing. The deer in that area are really getting squeezed. 

Fingers crossed for you guys Joe.


----------



## jacobh

Praying for good news!!!!





12-Ringer said:


> Good luck to everyone out this morning. Today is a big day for us, back to DuPont Children’s Hospital for follow-up scans and consultation. Hoping for some encouraging news.
> 
> Joe


----------



## bkellybe

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck to everyone out this morning. Today is a big day for us, back to DuPont Children’s Hospital for follow-up scans and consultation. Hoping for some encouraging news.
> 
> Joe


Good luck Joe best wishes!


----------



## Applebag

Just had a small 8 chase a doe through. Also a spiker trotted through.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck to everyone out this morning. Today is a big day for us, back to DuPont Children’s Hospital for follow-up scans and consultation. Hoping for some encouraging news.
> 
> Joe


Praying for your daughter and family Joe. Hope everything goes well today!


----------



## attackone

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck to everyone out this morning. Today is a big day for us, back to DuPont Children’s Hospital for follow-up scans and consultation. Hoping for some encouraging news.
> 
> Joe


Praying for your family!


----------



## attackone

Saw a good many deer in the fields heading to work this morning and finally saw a few bucks, tomorrow is my last day of work. Man, thrusday cant get here soon enough.


----------



## yetihunter1

Saw a spike running a doe in a field this morning while driving to work around Phoenixville/Malvern. Guy behind me didn't appreciate the fact i slowed down to watch them.....oops.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck to everyone out this morning. Today is a big day for us, back to DuPont Children’s Hospital for follow-up scans and consultation. Hoping for some encouraging news.
> 
> Joe


This always puts any whining about deer hunting in perspective. I hope all goes well Joe!


----------



## Applebag

Just passed a young six. Really narrow and kinda tall. I would not have been proud to shoot him. But hell if I didn't think about it hard when he was milling around below me. It's getting harder and harder to pass deer.


----------



## Eman89so

2f .. Two does.. Big buck killed by my house this morning got grunted in..


----------



## pa.bowhunter

H


12-Ringer said:


> Good luck to everyone out this morning. Today is a big day for us, back to DuPont Children’s Hospital for follow-up scans and consultation. Hoping for some encouraging news.
> 
> Joe


You are in my prayers for sure. Keep us posted.


----------



## tdonovan55

I'm scheduling vacation days. For Nov. 3-6th. I have to watch the kids (age 2 and 4). But, will be making it out in late afternoon till dark hunts. You guys think these will be good days? Send me some good mojo.


----------



## muppetmower00

tdonovan55 said:


> I'm scheduling vacation days. For Nov. 3-6th. I have to watch the kids (age 2 and 4). But, will be making it out in late afternoon till dark hunts. You guys think these will be good days? Send me some good mojo.


Yeah, that first week has always been good to me. I hope to tag out this week or next as the 6th-8th will be spent hunting New York.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

One little 4pt so far this morning. I really thought it would be more active this morning with it being so cool? I can't wait for it to kick off!


----------



## davydtune

Had a moma and 2 lil' bust out of the small block of woods across from my office this am but no one in tow.


----------



## bowtechlx

Nothing in 2c this morning. The winds blowing in all directions. I'm going to try to stay till I see something lol.


----------



## jacobh

I have off week of Nov 9th hope it's not too late


----------



## fap1800

Saw a decent 8 cruising a hedgerow. My buddy sat all day yesterday on the same property and witnessed some good activity...8 does, 2 sixes, 2 forks and a spike.


----------



## Eman89so

3does just sent running past. No buck yet


----------



## EXsystem

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck to everyone out this morning. Today is a big day for us, back to DuPont Children’s Hospital for follow-up scans and consultation. Hoping for some encouraging news.
> 
> Joe


Good luck.


----------



## EXsystem

Anyone ever see the guys hunting off of I-476 Blue Route by exit 5 south bound? Man these guys are hardcore hunters. Almost everyday on my communte home from work these guys are out.


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> Saw a decent 8 cruising a hedgerow. My buddy sat all day yesterday on the same property and witnessed some good activity...8 does, 2 sixes, 2 forks and a spike.


Whats up Collin? Any big target buck this year?


----------



## jlh42581

Im off.... Friday, Monday this week.... Friday next week, Wed->Friday the last week

Give it hell

Boys, the sheer amount of deer I saw in the fields on my way home last night was nothing short of insane. They were in the fields at 5:30, now I dont believe anyone is hunting those areas but I know a guy that might try to find a way.


----------



## Matt Musto

EXsystem said:


> Anyone ever see the guys hunting off of I-476 Blue Route by exit 5 south bound? Man these guys are hardcore hunters. Almost everyday on my communte home from work these guys are out.


What are they parking right on the Blue Route?


----------



## 12-Ringer

EXsystem said:


> Anyone ever see the guys hunting off of I-476 Blue Route by exit 5 south bound? Man these guys are hardcore hunters. Almost everyday on my communte home from work these guys are out.


Yes..they are hard core and they get some deer out of there...FYI it's public...but they treat it as if they own it with regard to hassling newbies. Neff said...as at least one is an AT lurker...rarely posts and that's a good thing as he's a first class *****. Not worth my hassel and I haven't been on there since 2009 because of them.

Joe


----------



## CMattero

12-Ringer said:


> Yes..they are hard core and they get some deer out of there...FYI it's public...but they treat it as if they own it with regard to hassling newbies. Neff said...as at least one is an AT lurker...rarely posts and that's a good thing as he's a first class *****. Not worth my hassel and I haven't been on there since 2009 because of them.
> 
> Joe


Joe is it really public? The other side is St. Peter & St. Paul cemetery and it's so heavily posted. The other side is Reed Rd and that's heavily posted as well. That can't be them posting it can it?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes it is public...at least where they go in...where they end up...no comment. I believe there is almost 20 acres of timber owned by the state. Those posted signs you are speaking of were put up by the property owners because these yahoo's were parking on their streets, in the cemetery, even in the other parking lot to access this acreage. The only three significant land ownership is from the arch diocese and the cemetery. There is a single landowner along the creek who has 15 acres and that is clearly posted with aluminum signs, not the yellow paper ones you mentioned.

I use to have tax boundary map...I'll see if I can find it....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> What are they parking right on the Blue Route?


Yep...

Joe


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

well, my season is off to a bang up start!!

i missed the first two weeks of the season and the last two saturdays i sat for 22 hrs. combined and haven't even seen a deer yet. not to mention, i have new hunters to deal with on the one property i hunt. all of a sudden there's blinds and treestands all over the damn place. FML!!

i'm aggravated to say the least.


----------



## jasonk0519

I see the trucks there all the time. I never realised it was public but someone else just told me the same thing. What is it the back side of Peter and Paul?


----------



## muppetmower00

Ill be out all day thursday-saturday calling for rain Wednesday so hopefully they will be moving good and early Thursday


----------



## CMattero

12-Ringer said:


> Yes it is public...at least where they go in...where they end up...no comment. I believe there is almost 20 acres of timber owned by the state. Those posted signs you are speaking of were put up by the property owners because these yahoo's were parking on their streets, in the cemetery, even in the other parking lot to access this acreage. The only three significant land ownership is from the arch diocese and the cemetery. There is a single landowner along the creek who has 15 acres and that is clearly posted with aluminum signs, not the yellow paper ones you mentioned.
> 
> I use to have tax boundary map...I'll see if I can find it....
> 
> Joe


Okay thanks for clarifying, because i see the aluminum signs in the cemetery and such but nothing along the blue route.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Yes it is public...at least where they go in...where they end up...no comment. I believe there is almost 20 acres of timber owned by the state. Those posted signs you are speaking of were put up by the property owners because these yahoo's were parking on their streets, in the cemetery, even in the other parking lot to access this acreage. The only three significant land ownership is from the arch diocese and the cemetery. There is a single landowner along the creek who has 15 acres and that is clearly posted with aluminum signs, not the yellow paper ones you mentioned.
> 
> I use to have tax boundary map...I'll see if I can find it....
> 
> Joe


Let's all show up there one day to hunt.


----------



## Ned250

jacobh said:


> I have off week of Nov 9th hope it's not too late


You're in SE PA, right? Perfect timing, IMO.


----------



## nicko

Anybody from here hunting up in Potter county? I'll be hunting there from 11/9 - 11/11 and was wondering if anybody has field reports.


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> Yes it is public...at least where they go in...where they end up...no comment. I believe there is almost 20 acres of timber owned by the state. Those posted signs you are speaking of were put up by the property owners because these yahoo's were parking on their streets, in the cemetery, even in the other parking lot to access this acreage. The only three significant land ownership is from the arch diocese and the cemetery. There is a single landowner along the creek who has 15 acres and that is clearly posted with aluminum signs, not the yellow paper ones you mentioned.
> 
> I use to have tax boundary map...I'll see if I can find it....
> 
> Joe


My son went to Cardinal O'Hara and can't tell you how many times I saw nice deer right on the corner of Sproul Rd. Never realized some of that was public. A friend hunts in someone backyard that backs up to the cemetery. Don't think he was aware there was some public land right there. Interesting. 

Joe - how did the appt go?


----------



## River420Bottom

Anyone heading out tonight before the storm comes in? Supposed to get an inch or two of rain and 50+ mph winds here tomorrow, might take the stick bow out for a doe tonight after work


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I also see them there. I saw a state trooper issuing a ticket to a truck there last season. Few years back I would see a big piebald buck along there, closer to the Lima exit up on the hill. I would love to know what happened to him.


----------



## tdonovan55

I would go out tonight if possible. Going to be really bad tomorrow, 50 mph winds possible.


----------



## riceride565

Out in 2B, variable wind but hoping it steadies up in the next hour or so. Deer should be moving with the approaching storm I would think.


----------



## Joe Whalen

I saw this 7 20 yards off the road in Montgomery Co. at 2:40 today.


----------



## pope125

Boy been looking at the weather into next week things are not looking great regarding the temps . Guys IMO to kick things into high gear you need temps , deer are a weather induced animal. I can see a big trickle rut coming . Will see how November play out .


----------



## CMattero

Estrus scent has the young ones messed up, so messed up they'll walk in between the ladder and the tree! https://vimeo.com/143788325


----------



## imb9632

New to the AT world, enjoying reading everyone's posts from across the state. So I figured I'd chime in from 1A. Buck movement is still slow here. Kicked up a respectable 8 pt. while walking into the stand this afternoon. Bedded in a very small piece of goldenrod that lays between ag field and woods. Good luck to everyone in the field this week.


----------



## Mathias

Sitting a stand low on the favorites list due to wind direction. Flock of turkey's and a small 8 so far.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Out here in 5C and the wind is already starting to pick up. Hopefully they move before this storm tomorrow.


----------



## boneheadjaz

I see the warm forecast for next week. That's a big BUMMER! Was looking.forward to time off of work, but I pushed it back a week. Accuweather shows more promising weather the last week. Hope it holds true cause that's when I'm vacationing.....unless of course I slam one tonight or any other evening between now and then.


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Anybody from here hunting up in Potter county? I'll be hunting there from 11/9 - 11/11 and was wondering if anybody has field reports.


I dont live that far south of potter bud, only maybe an hour, 2 tops


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Anybody from here hunting up in Potter county? I'll be hunting there from 11/9 - 11/11 and was wondering if anybody has field reports.


My Pop is heading up Friday and staying through the 9th...I'll be catching up with him each night so I'll be glad to share my thoughts. There is an off-chance I might head up on 11/4 and hunt 5, 6, 7, drive home on 11/8. IF that is the case and your vaca time is flexible, you're more than welcome at our place. We can chat in the PMS... 

The reason why that is even a possibility is because we did get some very encouraging news today; Camille has continued to respond positively to the current chemotherapy regiment. It is hard to believe I am saying this and I recognize this fight is FAR from over, but as of today at 11AM all of her counts were in the normal range. She still has to report weekly for blood screens, but this news has moved the possibility of transplant even farther away and we are ever thankful for that...

I want to thank everyone who has taken even a second out of their personal lives to dedicate thoughts and prayers our way, they are all appreciated. We walked in her honor on Saturday night at a Light the Night event hosted by the Leukemia Lymphoma Society. Our team had the most participant walkers and raised the second highest amount of funds (now at a little over $9k) for research and to help support those battling! It was a great experience and just what we all needed.

Here is a real HERO shot....we had another 20-25 who couldn't make it into the shot


Camille is the beauty in the middle with glasses and the white hat, white lamp (survivor lamp)

Thanks again!

Joe


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> My Pop is heading up Friday and staying through the 9th...I'll be catching up with him each night so I'll be glad to share my thoughts. There is an off-chance I might head up on 11/4 and hunt 5, 6, 7, drive home on 11/8. IF that is the case and your vaca time is flexible, you're more than welcome at our place. We can chat in the PMS...
> 
> The reason why that is even a possibility is because we did get some very encouraging news today; Camille has continued to respond positively to the current chemotherapy regiment. It is hard to believe I am saying this and I recognize this fight is FAR from over, but as of today at 11AM all of her counts were in the normal range. She still has to report weekly for blood screens, but this news has moved the possibility of transplant even farther away and we are ever thankful for that...
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has taken even a second out of their personal lives to dedicate thoughts and prayers our way, they are all appreciated. We walked in her honor on Saturday night at a Light the Night event hosted by the Leukemia Lymphoma Society. Our team had the most participant walkers and raised the second highest amount of funds (now at a little over $9k) for research and to help support those battling! It was a great experience and just what we all needed.
> 
> Here is a real HERO shot....we had another 20-25 who couldn't make it into the shot
> 
> 
> Camille is the beauty in the middle with glasses and the white hat, white lamp (survivor lamp)
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Joe


What an awesome read. So glad to hear good news like this.


----------



## nicko

Best news of the month Joe. I actually just got a little teary reading this. Great great news.


----------



## forkhorn83

Great news, Joe. Keeping the prayers coming..


----------



## CMattero

Great news Joe!


----------



## jasonk0519

That post made my day Joe. That's awesome!


----------



## vtbowhntr

My dad killed the 8pt this morning in Pottsville. He got down to his cousin's yesterday and scouted a place he has hunted before got set up for this mornings hunt. Saw a spike a 3pt and two forkhorns before he grunted this buck in.


----------



## skezskoz

Awesome news Joe!


----------



## nicko

vtbowhntr said:


> My dad killed the 8pt this morning in Pottsville. He got down to his cousin's yesterday and scouted a place he has hunted before got set up for this mornings hunt. Saw a spike a 3pt and two forkhorns before he grunted this buck in.


Congrats to your dad!


----------



## Hey Abbott

nicko said:


> Anybody from here hunting up in Potter county? I'll be hunting there from 11/9 - 11/11 and was wondering if anybody has field reports.


I live about 20 mins from potter and the rut hasn't kicked off yet. Maybe see some action this weekend with the cold weather but it's gonna get warm next week. I think second week of November will be prime time.


----------



## Squirrel

Great news Joe, I said a prayer for your family earlier today.

Congrats to your dad on that 8pt vt!


----------



## pa.bowhunter

That is the best news of the day for sure! I'm very happy for you guys. You guys will stay in our prayers.


----------



## Ned250

Awesome news, Joe!!!


----------



## spac16

That is great news Joe. Praying it is all uphill for her.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome news on the update Joe!


----------



## spac16

As far as everyone asking about blue route hunting. Yes there are spots off there to park and hunt. As 12 ringer said the guys that hunt behind Ohara are hard core and do think they they own it and are very in your face about hunting in there when they see you. Being from delco have hunted it many times and there are some very nice deer in there. As far as behind St peter and Paul also some hard core guys that hunt that also. Can not park on crum creek rd or crestview Dr Blue route ok you will be towed unless you are parking in someones drive. The people that neighbor the cemetary mostly think the deer are cute so good luck there. WCO officers are patroling this area a lot this year so if you decide to hunt this area make sure you are obeying the safety zones and have all your stuff in order. That saying if you go good luck.


----------



## skinner2

Great news Joe.


----------



## Applebag

Got skunked this evening. This has been a slow year for dusk movement in my spot. Anyone else having this happen?


----------



## rambofirstblood

Glad to hear the news Joe.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

In 2014 I lost the privilege of hunting a spot i have been hunting since 1993...Major Bummer!

Started hunting a property next to it more that season for archery and filled my buck and doe tag there. The property has been open to the public and not posted for many years but that changed this year and it went up for sale. Hunted there this past Saturday with promising results and was planning on returning there this Saturday . Then i get a call tonight informing me that it's partially posted!? 

Doesn't appear to be sold...as of yet. Maybe it's being leased? Either way i'm out another spot and have to retrieve a camera.
With the way my work has been going and now losing this spot i'm getting seriously low in spirits lately.

Needs to win the lottery or something...don't we all,right!?
*
On a lighter side...glad to hear the good news about Camille,Joe!!!:smile:*

Don't know where i will be hunting this weekend, but i will be out there somewhere. Good Luck, Y'all!


----------



## bmh143

Matt Musto said:


> What are they parking right on the Blue Route?


I see them every time I drive down that way. Between route 30 exit and route 1. Heading south.


----------



## 12-Ringer

spac16 said:


> As far as everyone asking about blue route hunting. Yes there are spots off there to park and hunt. As 12 ringer said the guys that hunt behind Ohara are hard core and do think they they own it and are very in your face about hunting in there when they see you. Being from delco have hunted it many times and there are some very nice deer in there. As far as behind St peter and Paul also some hard core guys that hunt that also. Can not park on crum creek rd or crestview Dr Blue route ok you will be towed unless you are parking in someones drive. The people that neighbor the cemetary mostly think the deer are cute so good luck there. WCO officers are patroling this area a lot this year so if you decide to hunt this area make sure you are obeying the safety zones and have all your stuff in order. That saying if you go good luck.


Three guys, father and two adult sons, got pinched coming out Friday evening after dark for not wearing orange. One of the "kids" (early 30's) mouthed off about the need to wear orange after dark and the WCO checked everything on this one
..he had some fancy talking to explain why he was carrying his wife's license/tag in his pack....this was told to me directly from an officer on the scene.

What some people will do for a deer???

Joe


----------



## spac16

12-Ringer said:


> Three guys, father and two adult sons, got pinched coming out Friday evening after dark for not wearing orange. One of the "kids" (early 30's) mouthed off about the need to wear orange after dark and the WCO checked everything on this one
> ..he had some fancy talking to explain why he was carrying his wife's license/tag in his pack....this was told to me directly from an officer on the scene.
> 
> What some people will do for a deer???
> 
> Joe


I Can't agree more Joe. I was stopped and checked this year by WCO Ritter delaware county district and he was very nice and professional. People have to remember they are just doing their job and protecting our rights as sportsman.
Tom


----------



## jhauser

Must have been a good night. Two one of my buddies dropped bucks tonight one was a real stud


----------



## Mathias

I sat til dark. Saw the small 8, a spike and several does/fawns. When it became too dark to see into the thicket I heard a long, low guttural grunt. It persisted for quite awhile. I heard him chasing. Soon I heard 3 bucks grunting, saw a small buck chasing 2 does into the field where lighting was better. The other, loud guy continued in the thicket, I never saw what it was. As I was changing out at my truck, another small buck chased a doe across the lane. 
Saw more turkeys than i've seen in years. A positive sign after a dismal spring gobbler season there.


----------



## Mathias

Awesome news Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I sat til dark. Saw the small 8, a spike and several does/fawns. When it became too dark to see into the thicket I heard a long, low guttural grunt. It persisted for quite awhile. I heard him chasing. Soon I heard 3 bucks grunting, saw a small buck chasing 2 does into the field where lighting was better. The other, loud guy continued in the thicket, I never saw what it was. As I was changing out at my truck, another small buck chased a doe across the lane.
> Saw more turkeys than i've seen in years. A positive sign after a dismal spring gobbler season there.


Sounds like an awesome night.

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe

Awesome news Joe. So glad for you and your family. Even more prayers coming for continued progress.


----------



## fiveohrsp

A buddy grandpop got this over the weekend. 84 years old, Tioga county.


----------



## nicko

Wow! That buck has some character.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Those mountain deer are so small... .. what a great deer! Congrats to grandpa

Joe


----------



## blackmagic33

Shot today at 10:00am grunted and bleated him into 25yds biggest buck to date


----------



## smokenarrow

blackmagic33 said:


> View attachment 3124746
> 
> View attachment 3124786
> 
> 
> Shot today at 10:00am grunted and bleated him into 25yds biggest buck to date


What a HAMMER! Congrats!


----------



## jesses80

awesome news joe prayers continued and congrats to the guys getting the nice bucks.


----------



## nicko

Awesome deer blackmagic. Congrats!!


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> My Pop is heading up Friday and staying through the 9th...I'll be catching up with him each night so I'll be glad to share my thoughts. There is an off-chance I might head up on 11/4 and hunt 5, 6, 7, drive home on 11/8. IF that is the case and your vaca time is flexible, you're more than welcome at our place. We can chat in the PMS...
> 
> The reason why that is even a possibility is because we did get some very encouraging news today; Camille has continued to respond positively to the current chemotherapy regiment. It is hard to believe I am saying this and I recognize this fight is FAR from over, but as of today at 11AM all of her counts were in the normal range. She still has to report weekly for blood screens, but this news has moved the possibility of transplant even farther away and we are ever thankful for that...
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has taken even a second out of their personal lives to dedicate thoughts and prayers our way, they are all appreciated. We walked in her honor on Saturday night at a Light the Night event hosted by the Leukemia Lymphoma Society. Our team had the most participant walkers and raised the second highest amount of funds (now at a little over $9k) for research and to help support those battling! It was a great experience and just what we all needed.
> 
> Here is a real HERO shot....we had another 20-25 who couldn't make it into the shot
> 
> 
> Camille is the beauty in the middle with glasses and the white hat, white lamp (survivor lamp)
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Joe


This is fantastic!


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Three guys, father and two adult sons, got pinched coming out Friday evening after dark for not wearing orange. One of the "kids" (early 30's) mouthed off about the need to wear orange after dark and the WCO checked everything on this one
> ..he had some fancy talking to explain why he was carrying his wife's license/tag in his pack....this was told to me directly from an officer on the scene.
> 
> What some people will do for a deer???
> 
> Joe


We hunted Hickory Run State Park this past weekend and saw nobody except the muzzle loader hunters (and us) wearing orange. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Matt Musto

Joe, Great news!! Continued prayers coming Camille's way.


----------



## Matt Musto

Great to see some studs hitting the dirt! What WMU blackmagic33?


----------



## pope125

fiveohrsp said:


> A buddy grandpop got this over the weekend. 84 years old, Tioga county.


Congrats Grand pop !!


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> My Pop is heading up Friday and staying through the 9th...I'll be catching up with him each night so I'll be glad to share my thoughts. There is an off-chance I might head up on 11/4 and hunt 5, 6, 7, drive home on 11/8. IF that is the case and your vaca time is flexible, you're more than welcome at our place. We can chat in the PMS...
> 
> The reason why that is even a possibility is because we did get some very encouraging news today; Camille has continued to respond positively to the current chemotherapy regiment. It is hard to believe I am saying this and I recognize this fight is FAR from over, but as of today at 11AM all of her counts were in the normal range. She still has to report weekly for blood screens, but this news has moved the possibility of transplant even farther away and we are ever thankful for that...
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has taken even a second out of their personal lives to dedicate thoughts and prayers our way, they are all appreciated. We walked in her honor on Saturday night at a Light the Night event hosted by the Leukemia Lymphoma Society. Our team had the most participant walkers and raised the second highest amount of funds (now at a little over $9k) for research and to help support those battling! It was a great experience and just what we all needed.
> 
> Here is a real HERO shot....we had another 20-25 who couldn't make it into the shot
> 
> 
> Camille is the beauty in the middle with glasses and the white hat, white lamp (survivor lamp)
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Joe


Great news !!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Just a quick question. I have been bow hunting 25 years. I am scheduled off next week but the temperature is not cooperating. My experience is the last week has always been slow for me due to what I think is lock down phase. Would you take your vacation in the first week of November even though the temperature is going to be a little above normal or push it to the last week. This is my delema.


----------



## jacobh

If I recall most complained in the past about the season not being long enough and wanted a extra week which we now have but the Ruts early this yr from the sounds of it. I have off the week of the 9th so if your late Im really gonna be behind


----------



## River420Bottom

mathews xt 600 said:


> Just a quick question. I have been bow hunting 25 years. I am scheduled off next week but the temperature is not cooperating. My experience is the last week has always been slow for me due to what I think is lock down phase. Would you take your vacation in the first week of November even though the temperature is going to be a little above normal or push it to the last week. This is my delema.


I feel the same as you, experience tells me middle of the first week is the best IMO, regardless of temps


----------



## pope125

mathews xt 600 said:


> Just a quick question. I have been bow hunting 25 years. I am scheduled off next week but the temperature is not cooperating. My experience is the last week has always been slow for me due to what I think is lock down phase. Would you take your vacation in the first week of November even though the temperature is going to be a little above normal or push it to the last week. This is my delema.


Are you saying Lock down phase from your experience being the end of October ? If I had a choice would be November 5-10 or 15-20 , JMO . What do I know. .


----------



## davydtune

For me the 2nd week in November has always been better and the 10th of November has been my hottest single day season after season.


----------



## davydtune

Good to hear Joe!


----------



## vonfoust

Great news Joe! It's 8am and I already have had a great day!


----------



## davydtune

Great bucks everyone! 

Those deer were sure on the move last night! Lots of action just no shooters.


----------



## vonfoust

Years ago after trying to schedule vacation with a buddy from work, we would spend hours trying to read Alsheimers predictions along with the Farmers Almanac and tried putting the pieces of a puzzle together, we finally came to the conclusion to be in teh woods November 11. That was 20 years ago. I still take Nov 11 off to this day. Jacobh, if you are too late, I will be right there withyou.


----------



## jacobh

Glad Im not alone bud. I always take the last week U can shoot a buck. Use to work great but last few yrs it's been a bad week to take for some reason. Good luck to all out


----------



## irnwrkr3

I decided to split my week. I'm taking off from Nov 5th to Nov 11th.


----------



## Mathias

Lots of good news/pics in the thread this morning :smile: :thumbs_up


----------



## Eman89so

2F bucks are running hard this morning!!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Im take my days Nov. 7-10 archery and then I'll be out Nov 21-25th in NY with a rifle in the mountains. I think 7-10 should be prime time in the north


----------



## pope125

There moving good here in 5c this morning , siting here till the heavy rain kicks in .


----------



## vonfoust

Ticked off. Got in a stand last night. This stand has a lifeline. Couldn't find the prusik knot. Rope was still attached to the tree and the loop that was the prusik was hanging on a bow hook. Hooked up to the rope above the stand so I was still safe. Figured my Dad had messed with it for some reason as I know he was in that stand last week. Talked to him this morning, nope.
This means someone without permission was hunting/up in the stand. This weekend the area will be blanketed with cameras.


----------



## attackone

Awesome news Joe!!!! Last day of work here and then im off until i tag out or the last day. Sounds like things are starting to pick up.


----------



## jacobh

Vonfoust sorry to hear it. Hard to enjoy the sport anymore with all this crap going on. Makes it feel more like a job then a sport. Hope u catch the idiot


----------



## jasonk0519

vonfoust said:


> Ticked off. Got in a stand last night. This stand has a lifeline. Couldn't find the prusik knot. Rope was still attached to the tree and the loop that was the prusik was hanging on a bow hook. Hooked up to the rope above the stand so I was still safe. Figured my Dad had messed with it for some reason as I know he was in that stand last week. Talked to him this morning, nope.
> This means someone without permission was hunting/up in the stand. This weekend the area will be blanketed with cameras.


Getting in your stand is bad enough but messing with your lifeline is the part that would have me furious. Is this public or private land?


----------



## pope125

15 doe, 5 buck so far this morning .


----------



## mathews xt 600

Hoyt1021 said:


> I feel the same as you, experience tells me middle of the first week is the best IMO, regardless of temps


Yeah I don't know what to do. I have killed buck the last week but it's usually slow for me. I have 7 days in reserve to hunt plus weekends so I think it's going to be the 4th through the last week. Good luck


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> 15 doe, 5 buck so far this morning .


Just had a 120' 8 at 15 yards .


----------



## vonfoust

jasonk0519 said:


> Getting in your stand is bad enough but messing with your lifeline is the part that would have me furious. Is this public or private land?


Private posted all around. Whoever got there knew for darn sure they weren't supposed to be there.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Just had a 120' 8 at 15 yards .


Sounds like your in a good spot Bob


----------



## boleym

I always check my stands for foul play. I also check my box blind. One afternoon I found a mouse in box blind with me. He jumped out of the blind to a 15ft drop. I guess that's better than being in there with me. lol Things are heating up here in 5d seen some chasing action by smaller bucks.. Does don't seem to be ready... maybe a few older ones are. Im thinking end of next week 6th to 11th is gonna be it??


----------



## jesses80

good luck pope at least your seeing some good action it's been raining Purdy good up here all morning.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Sounds like your in a good spot Bob


Yes !!Right off a bedding area is was perfect with it being wet this morning slipped right in here. Reason I'm out here I have had great luck in the past and have seen some great movement on mornings like this . The young ones are just cruising thru the bedding , no chasing going on .


----------



## jasonk0519

vonfoust said:


> Private posted all around. Whoever got there knew for darn sure they weren't supposed to be there.


People are unbelievable, be carefull...


----------



## Applebag

vonfoust said:


> Private posted all around. Whoever got there knew for darn sure they weren't supposed to be there.


This is why I want to get a wireless cam system. It would be perfect to get an immediate update that someone is trespassing so you can have the authorities catch them in the act. They are just so expensive.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> This is why I want to get a wireless cam system. It would be perfect to get an immediate update that someone is trespassing so you can have the authorities catch them in the act. They are just so expensive.


Not very reliable either, I have buddies who have tried a variety of them from the $100 el cheapo to the very expensive...lots of issues. None did what my friends were hoping for...almost need something that alerts you the second it takes a picture??

Joe


----------



## Billy H

mathews xt 600 said:


> Just a quick question. I have been bow hunting 25 years. I am scheduled off next week but the temperature is not cooperating. My experience is the last week has always been slow for me due to what I think is lock down phase. Would you take your vacation in the first week of November even though the temperature is going to be a little above normal or push it to the last week. This is my delema.


I am not changing my days off and I am in the same boat as you. I am far from some kind of expert but I figure if the doe are in heat the bucks will be harrasing them night and day. At least all day sits will be a bit more comfortable. 

Great bucks posted, congrats!

Joe, good to hear the positive news.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> I am not changing my days off ......


Same here Billy. I locked myself into 11/9-11/11 and that's what I'm going with regardless of what the forecast says.


----------



## vonfoust

jasonk0519 said:


> People are unbelievable, be carefull...


Yes, the real reason I have a problem with it is I let my son go 'by himself' sometimes. He knows he's supposed to be hooked up from ground up. He is usually just out of my sight, but not sure what he would have done in this situation. Hopefully come get me and tell me he can't/won't get in the stand. I'm glad I found this and not him.


----------



## blackmagic33

matt musto said:


> great to see some studs hitting the dirt! What wmu blackmagic33?


wmu 5c


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Yes, the real reason I have a problem with it is I let my son go 'by himself' sometimes. He knows he's supposed to be hooked up from ground up. He is usually just out of my sight, but not sure what he would have done in this situation. Hopefully come get me and tell me he can't/won't get in the stand. I'm glad I found this and not him.


Yeah, that would be a tough call...always hope we teach our children well enough....we're not naïve enough to think they'll never make a mistake or stretch the truth, we just hope when that occurs it isn't a mistake an untruth that can effect the rest of their lives....sucks you have to deal with that crap...I do wonder if the person had no idea what the lifeline was??? I have met a few who leave a bit to be desired...

Joe


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Not very reliable either, I have buddies who have tried a variety of them from the $100 el cheapo to the very expensive...lots of issues. None did what my friends were hoping for...almost need something that alerts you the second it takes a picture??
> 
> Joe


Dude, if you could make one that actually accomplished what those big companies claim to do with them. You'd make a million bucks. (Of course I'd get a free one for helping you get the tech stuff figured   )

I think they work on pre-paid cellular cards, am I right? So do they only work in areas with cell service?


----------



## Ryanp019

irnwrkr3 said:


> I decided to split my week. I'm taking off from Nov 5th to Nov 11th.


Same 6-12 for me


----------



## nicko

I was planning on running out to hang a couple cameras but the sky has opened up here in 5C so that plan is out the window.

Bob, with the action you're seeing, the next week or so should get very interesting for you. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah, that would be a tough call...always hope we teach our children well enough....we're not naïve enough to think they'll never make a mistake or stretch the truth, we just hope when that occurs it isn't a mistake an untruth that can effect the rest of their lives....sucks you have to deal with that crap...I do wonder if the person had no idea what the lifeline was??? I have met a few who leave a bit to be desired...
> 
> Joe


I wonder that myself Joe. Why untie it and hang it on a bow hanger? We've caught people before, and probably will again this time if it keeps up. It just stinks that people wont listen until you prosecute anymore. (which we've done 3 times now) Just takes on added weight when you have kids involved too. 
Also wonder if it was just a one time, teens walking through the woods thing.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Whats up Collin? Any big target buck this year?


Just living the dream, Matt! I've been really lazy with cameras this year. Had a group of 3 hunters move into the neighboring property so I've been uninterested. Had to move the stand I've hunted from the last three years to a different spot because one of the guys was literally camped 50 yards from me on opening day. 

How about you...any big ones you have your eye on?


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I wonder that myself Joe. Why untie it and hang it on a bow hanger? We've caught people before, and probably will again this time if it keeps up. It just stinks that people wont listen until you prosecute anymore. (which we've done 3 times now) Just takes on added weight when you have kids involved too.
> Also wonder if it was just a one time, teens walking through the woods thing.


Wonder if they didn't even know it was a lifeline, maybe some elaborate pull-up rope with a cool knot?? Not everyone is as bright as they think they are :zip:

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> Just living the dream, Matt! I've been really lazy with cameras this year. Had a group of 3 hunters move into the neighboring property so I've been uninterested. Had to move the stand I've hunted from the last three years to a different spot because one of the guys was literally camped 50 yards from me on opening day.
> 
> How about you...any big ones you have your eye on?


Like you I have been lazy with my camera and only got one questionable shooter on it. I then missed what could have possibly been my biggest buck, a 130" 8 pointer, at 18 yards. My cam hit my tree stand on the release and my arrow hit the dirt between his legs. Hoping to get out at least 4 more times before gun season.


----------



## pope125

It has been a long wet day I hunted this morning till 11am, got out changed my clothes jumped in the truck and pulled a bunch of cards and moved cameras to scrapes that just popped up think the finally tally was 15 doe and 6 buck. Had a 120's 8 at 15 yards .


----------



## Applebag

So I just found out that the land I hunt is not going to be available next year. I pass the closest state forest on my way to hunt every morning and see the piles of cars at the entrances. Not really looking forward to that, and would like to avoid it if possible. If anyone on here knows of a lease to get in on in NEPA I would be very interested for next year. Willing to meet and greet just to get a feel for eachother. Will travel further to deal with respectable people if need be. Any PM's with help are truly greatly appreciated!


----------



## Joe Whalen

I went out in 5D, Bucks Co for a few hours this morning. I didn't see anything moving.


----------



## tdonovan55

If your out hunting in this stuff, you have my respect. You are a die hard. 
Looking out my window at work and it's nasty.
I'm up here in 1B.


----------



## Buckbadger

Matt Musto said:


> Like you I have been lazy with my camera and only got one questionable shooter on it. I then missed what could have possibly been my biggest buck, a 130" 8 pointer, at 18 yards. My cam hit my tree stand on the release and my arrow hit the dirt between his legs. Hoping to get out at least 4 more times before gun season.


Bummer, I'm guessing it hit your safety rail? If so should be a lesson learned, my opinion loose the rail. I read a lot of posts of this happening, and just can't understand why anyone would want that rail around them?


----------



## jacobh

Apple bag sorry to hear it. I lost one of my favorites too this season. Anymore I hunt my lease in Md more then Pa. Yes it would be a long haul but an option. Pm me if interested for next season. It's eastern shore


----------



## fishguts430

I have 20 minutes to decide if I want to go sit in my blind in the rain or just go full force tomorrow. I took off work today tomorrow and friday for hunting since I can't in November and now it decides to rain. I feel the deer wont 9
Be moving. Not sure what to do


----------



## Joe Whalen

If you're hunting in York, check the radar. Looks like you might get a break before the next cell moves through. If I only had until Friday to hunt, I'd put the rain gear on and get out there. 



fishguts430 said:


> I have 20 minutes to decide if I want to go sit in my blind in the rain or just go full force tomorrow. I took off work today tomorrow and friday for hunting since I can't in November and now it decides to rain. I feel the deer wont 9
> Be moving. Not sure what to do


----------



## pope125

fishguts430 said:


> I have 20 minutes to decide if I want to go sit in my blind in the rain or just go full force tomorrow. I took off work today tomorrow and friday for hunting since I can't in November and now it decides to rain. I feel the deer wont 9
> Be moving. Not sure what to do


Cant kill them if you don't try, Ive killed deer in worse than this .


----------



## Matt Musto

Buckbadger said:


> Bummer, I'm guessing it hit your safety rail? If so should be a lesson learned, my opinion loose the rail. I read a lot of posts of this happening, and just can't understand why anyone would want that rail around them?


Buckbadger, I hunted out of a Summit Open Shot for 10 years and when I purchased an Old' Man Multvision I did have concerns. I've killed 6 deer out of it without instance, but there is always a first..... I found that setting my seat a little lower usually keeps the bar at knee level, but preparing for this shot I had to croutch down to clear some leaves and branches and that put my cam in the danger zone.


----------



## davydtune

tdonovan55 said:


> If your out hunting in this stuff, you have my respect. You are a die hard.
> Looking out my window at work and it's nasty.
> I'm up here in 1B.


Oh yeah! I'm right up the lake and it's been blowing and down pouring like mad most of the day. I can't go out after work anyhow since I have band practice but it's not like I would anyhow, lol!


----------



## pa.hunter

Matt Musto said:


> Like you I have been lazy with my camera and only got one questionable shooter on it. I then missed what could have possibly been my biggest buck, a 130" 8 pointer, at 18 yards. My cam hit my tree stand on the release and my arrow hit the dirt between his legs. Hoping to get out at least 4 more times before gun season.


thats funny , i had same thing happen couple years ago but , top cam hit a screw in step bent cam and he was 15 yards and it was 135-140 inch 8 -biggest one i have ever seen . hit between his legs only thing was i didn't know why? i missed until later that day when i went to shoot and seen my top cam was trashed. it sucked bad .


----------



## bmh143

So I gotta say I'm a little concerned about next week which I will be at my camp all week. Scheduled this months and months ago. 

Highs in the mid-upper 60s. It is however expected to be higher pressure most of the time, (30.3+). There was plenty of discussion about that a couple weeks ago. I just hope I see something, or more importantly my GF and dad do. At least it's comfortable weather to sit all day!


----------



## fishguts430

Well I decided to go out and sit in the blind. Never killed a deer from a blind. Rain is on and off with the wind. When I arrived the blind was upside down so its probably a good thing I came out to fix it. No sign of deer yet just a dead ground hog and most arrow


----------



## LXhuntinPA

picked up my euro a few days ago.


----------



## bmh143

That's a sweet mount!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice Euro!


----------



## nicko

Love a euro mount. That looks great.


----------



## EXsystem

Matt Musto said:


> What are they parking right on the Blue Route?


Yes right off the blue route on the grass.


----------



## bkellybe

Awesome euro mount!

So just driving home from work and took the back roads here in 5c and a really nice 10 point trots across the road in front of me and stands in a front yard looking at me.....he didn't seem to mind the weather.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LXhuntinPA said:


> picked up my euro a few days ago.


looks pretty cool...never saw that with the lower jaw...


Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Guy near work shot a 16" 9 in this crap at Marsh Creek around 2PM...story goes he was walking into to his stand site with he Summit on his back and the buck chased a doe right by him at less than 40 yards. He knocked an arrow, knelt down and when they came by at 30 yards this time he made the shot, the buck didn't even flinch, he thought he missed. He watched the buck continue to chase the doe across the field after the shot and the buck simply fell over....you know how stories go, but this was relayed to me by someone I consider reliable.

Yeti (Matt) - this was in the general area that I was showing you on the map, off of Chalfont!

Joe


----------



## Eman89so

3 doe mid field hanging out... 2b


----------



## EXsystem

12-Ringer said:


> Yes it is public...at least where they go in...where they end up...no comment. I believe there is almost 20 acres of timber owned by the state. Those posted signs you are speaking of were put up by the property owners because these yahoo's were parking on their streets, in the cemetery, even in the other parking lot to access this acreage. The only three significant land ownership is from the arch diocese and the cemetery. There is a single landowner along the creek who has 15 acres and that is clearly posted with aluminum signs, not the yellow paper ones you mentioned.
> 
> I use to have tax boundary map...I'll see if I can find it....
> 
> Joe


Is it public or open space? I beleive there is a new rule now that you still have to have written permission. I don't think I would ever hunt it even if it was public but you bet if I see a hunter pulling out a deer I am going to stop and say hi not to be an Arse but just to be nosey.:wink: At first I was suprised how they just park on the side of the road and not worry about being hasseld by the Police but now that I think of it people park along the side of major roads surrounding state game lands all the time.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Guy near work shot a 16" 9 in this crap at Marsh Creek around 2PM...story goes he was walking into to his stand site with he Summit on his back and the buck chased a doe right by him at less than 40 yards. He knocked an arrow, knelt down and when they came by at 30 yards this time he made the shot, the buck didn't even flinch, he thought he missed. He watched the buck continue to chase the doe across the field after the shot and the buck simply fell over....you know how stories go, but this was relayed to me by someone I consider reliable.
> 
> Yeti (Matt) - this was in the general area that I was showing you on the map, off of Chalfont!
> 
> Joe


I will have to check it out whenever i can make it out again!


----------



## pope125

EXsystem said:


> Yes right off the blue route on the grass.


Maybe there hunting a 300'


----------



## Lcavok99

This heavy rain should knock down allot of leaves and help with visibility.


----------



## Applebag

Lcavok99 said:


> This heavy rain should knock down allot of leaves and help with visibility.


Damn good point. Making me want to head out on Friday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Maybe there hunting a 300'


I just spit my drink all over the keyboard....that was a good one...what a mess that was...

Joe


----------



## Lcavok99

Hell yeah. I've been out every single opportunity that have to go hunting. I only get to hunt 3-4 times a week due to work schedule so when I have the time, you bet I will be in the woods. The Past 3 years I have shot buck within a couple days of November 1st.


----------



## Eman89so

Should be a good morning.. 8 doe tonight no buck to be seenthough...


----------



## jesses80

wouldn't mind a run in with these guy's this weekend.


----------



## rydwny

Have a couple good buck hanging around on cam just gotta get em to show while I'm in stand. This first one is a stud and has a lot of character but no daylight pics yet. The 2nd is a real good 8 that's been showing up regularly and now finally got a daylight pic.


----------



## Mathias

Couple slammers there! Good luck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Couple slammers there! Good luck.


Agreed!

Joe


----------



## rydwny

Thanks guys. Always seem to get decent buck on camera here but haven't quite pinned em down yet. Only my 3rd year hunting this area so it's a learning process figuring out how they are using the land.


----------



## muppetmower00

Pretty windy right now. Just got in the stand. Good luck if you are out today


----------



## Billy H

I hate wet leaves. Nice to walk in on, suck on stand


----------



## jacobh

Good luck hoping to get out this PM


----------



## Billy H

Had little 4 point walk right in on me from behind. Didnt know he was there and he busted me. Damn wet leaves. He didnt blow out the woods but he did the ole half assed snort.


----------



## tdonovan55

It has, you should see my yard. Wife will want those taken care of. But there is bow hunting to do!


----------



## tdonovan55

Lcavok99 said:


> This heavy rain should knock down allot of leaves and help with visibility.


It has, you should see my yard. Wife will want those taken care of. But there is bow hunting to do!


----------



## Lcavok99

My thoughts cc exactly! I keep saying "yeah ill do it later" and then later I am bowhunting or scouting. Lol


----------



## Applebag

Anyone still into the barometer thing I found this site that tracks all that stuff and uses nice graphs that help you pick the perfect days to head out. It also has a pretty neat trophy wall, lots of trailcams of big bucks.

www.sportsmantracker.com


----------



## muppetmower00

Any action out there? I haven't seen anything yet


----------



## Eman89so

Slow... Very


----------



## Billy H

Had the little 4 early and just had a barely legal buck work a scrape 50 yards in front of me. No doe to be seen yet.


----------



## Billy H

This little buck just walked under. Not 5 yards from the base of my tree. Deer are moving here.


----------



## pope125

Ugh , forgot my phone at home this morning . Saw a 140' running a doe at like 7:15 had a small 8 come thru and that was it .


----------



## Mathias

70 for a high and higher winds, gusts to 30mph this afternoon. Lots of leaves moving outside now…. Tomorrow and Saturday look okay. Next week a big warm up, 70 degree days, ugghhh.


----------



## muppetmower00

Just had a doe come through. Wish it was 30 degrees


----------



## yetihunter1

Going out this afternoon, hoping for a little luck since its been over two weeks since i was last out. Maybe being a married man will make me a better/luckier hunter haha.


----------



## pope125

Look outside and it looks ominous , figures I LEFT MY STUF IN THE TREE .


----------



## Mathias

Question for the *northern* Pa guys i.e. Bradford Co. What are you seeing up there for activity? I was thinking of venturing up tomorrow morning to hunt my place. Thx


----------



## PSU Joe

Sounding alittle slow today. Can get out either tonight (and miss my sons football game) or tomorrow night in 5C. Itching to get in a tree but guess maybe tomorrow might be alittle better weather-wise.


----------



## naturalsteel

Saw my first Rut activity this morning in 4E. Saw 5 bucks and 20 plus doe and had a really big 8pt dogging a doe right under my tree but couldn't get him to slow down enough for a shot. tried grunting to stop him but no luck.2 of the other bucks were cruising and both looked like what I'm after. Got caught in a Torrential downpour at 9:00 , so back to the house to dry my clothes and back out. Nice to see some rutting activity here and Good luck to all of you. Hope it's picking up for you as well!


----------



## Ned250

PSU Joe said:


> Sounding alittle slow today. Can get out either tonight (and miss my sons football game) or tomorrow night in 5C. Itching to get in a tree but guess maybe tomorrow might be alittle better weather-wise.


Temps are going to drop between now and Friday night/Saturday AM with pressure going up relatively quickly. I'm pretty geeked about Saturday AM. :banana:


----------



## PSU Joe

Yes, Saturday looks great. Unfortunately for me the family is headed up to the Penn State game. I will be watching the fields the entire way up looking for activity though (and checking AT while tailgating).


----------



## Billy H

Pope you hunting montgomery county?


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Pope you hunting montgomery county?


Bill, Yes sir !!


----------



## Billy H

Same here, Frederick area today. Seeing a lot of rut activity in the last week in the county, but no real bruisers yet.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Same here, Frederick area today. Seeing a lot of rut activity in the last week in the county, but no real bruisers yet.


I had some mid 120's that I could of killed but passed , this morning was the first good buck I saw. He was running that doe pretty hard , maybe he will come back thru tonight . I got to find a place west of Perkiomenville Rd on Little Rd . There are deer there every morning .


----------



## Billy H

Ha ha. Yep in that field across from that little horse farm. Seeing deer there a lot. Some of those get pushed from Bill hupps farm on Snyder and little. That farm has hunters that put way to much pressure on them. Its the kill em all mentality there.


----------



## Applebag

naturalsteel said:


> Saw my first Rut activity this morning in 4E. Saw 5 bucks and 20 plus doe and had a really big 8pt dogging a doe right under my tree but couldn't get him to slow down enough for a shot. tried grunting to stop him but no luck.2 of the other bucks were cruising and both looked like what I'm after. Got caught in a Torrential downpour at 9:00 , so back to the house to dry my clothes and back out. Nice to see some rutting activity here and Good luck to all of you. Hope it's picking up for you as well!


I'm in 4e also. Whereabouts do you sit? I'm in Dallas


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Ha ha. Yep in that field across from that little horse farm. Seeing deer there a lot. Some of those get pushed from Bill hupps farm on Snyder and little. That farm has hunters that put way to much pressure on them. Its the kill em all mentality there.


Also always on the other side of Perkiomenville rd .


----------



## rmm60985

Mathias said:


> Question for the *northern* Pa guys i.e. Bradford Co. What are you seeing up there for activity? I was thinking of venturing up tomorrow morning to hunt my place. Thx


I'm Hunting northern lycoming county. Trout run area. I didn't see a deer this morning. No scrapes under trees where there typically are scrapes. Not sure what's going on..


----------



## Mathias

Ahhh guess I'll stay home. 3 day weekend, 2 days hunting, 1 day chores.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Starting Monday I'm off for 10 days hope I can get on some good ones


----------



## nicko

Hearing how slow it is and seeing how warm it is, I don't feel like I am missing much by not being able to get out as much. But I think I will get out and at least hang the cameras I wanted to hang yesterday and sit one of my stands for the last hour of light or so. Some hunting is better than no hunting.


----------



## j.d.m.

nicko said:


> Hearing how slow it is and seeing how warm it is, I don't feel like I am missing much by not being able to get out as much. But I think I will get out and at least hang the cameras I wanted to hang yesterday and sit one of my stands for the last hour of light or so. Some hunting is better than no hunting.


I'm with ya. Although I miss being in the woods to take in the scenery and smell of the sugars in the leaves, getting other stuff ( chores) and projects done makes it easier to get out more when things do ramp up with rutting. This warmer weather does make it nicer and easier to keep my 10 yr old daughter hunting though. She's having a blast when we do get out.


----------



## davydtune

I'm going out tonight :wink: It's currently 50F and the wind has died back to a constant 20 mph up here. I've had great luck hunting this kind of wind, seems like it isn't blowing hard enough to make them hole up but enough to make them a little edgy and move around quite a bit  Going to my "big boy" stand :teeth:


----------



## muppetmower00

Tried staying out all day but with the wind and watching two trees fall over close by decided ill just do it again tomorrow


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> I had some mid 120's that I could of killed but passed , this morning was the first good buck I saw. He was running that doe pretty hard , maybe he will come back thru tonight . I got to find a place west of Perkiomenville Rd on Little Rd . There are deer there every morning .


Pope, What class deer are you after in PA? Would you shoot that 140"? How about an old buck wit a weak score? Just wondering, as I've been contemplating what my guidelines are. I'm looking for 4.5 or better if I know the deer or 130" or better if It looks like a 3.5. It's hard to judge on the fly in a chasing scenario.


----------



## Billy H

davydtune said:


> I'm going out tonight :wink: It's currently 50F and the wind has died back to a constant 20 mph up here. I've had great luck hunting this kind of wind, seems like it isn't blowing hard enough to make them hole up but enough to make them a little edgy and move around quite a bit  Going to my "big boy" stand :teeth:


Good luck. I've seen plenty of rutting activity and movement in my neck of the woods here in 5C. Wish I could get back out tonight but isn't in the cards.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Like you I have been lazy with my camera and only got one questionable shooter on it. I then missed what could have possibly been my biggest buck, a 130" 8 pointer, at 18 yards. My cam hit my tree stand on the release and my arrow hit the dirt between his legs. Hoping to get out at least 4 more times before gun season.


Ugh...that sucks. Hope you get another crack at him. Good luck. I'm going to try and get out tomorrow afternoon. There's a rumor that a nice 8 and 10 are running around. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Matt Musto

rmm60985 said:


> I'm Hunting northern lycoming county. Trout run area. I didn't see a deer this morning. No scrapes under trees where there typically are scrapes. Not sure what's going on..


I love north central PA specifically Lycoming and Clinton Counties. I used to hunt rifle up in Worlds End for about ten years. Always wanted to go up in the rut for a week. All the local convienence stores would have pictures of the monster bucks killed in early November. Gonna do that for sure someday.


----------



## Mathias

Mathias said:


> This guy looks pumped up.


Guys, how about an age estimate?


----------



## dougell

2.5


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Pope, What class deer are you after in PA? Would you shoot that 140"? How about an old buck wit a weak score? Just wondering, as I've been contemplating what my guidelines are. I'm looking for 4.5 or better if I know the deer or 130" or better if It looks like a 3.5. It's hard to judge on the fly in a chasing scenario.


Matt, honestly there is nothing wrong with a 120" deer , but there young and I have no desire to shot a young deer . Really it's not about score it's more about age. Also how many deer we get in that 4 to 5 year old range ? Imo , we get some but not a lot . Yes I would of shot that deer this morning !!! I had a deer last year on one of my farms that had **** for a rack , but he looked like and older deer but then I would see him again and he would look young . I could of killed him 5 or 6 times last year just not killing a young deer . When it all said and done you have to shot what makes you happy . Anymore to me it's more about the chase than the kill.


----------



## yetihunter1

Wooo is it windy out here....staying on the ground this afternoon!


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> Wooo is it windy out here....staying on the ground this afternoon!


I'm in a tree and it's blowing good , hope it lays about and hour before dark would be nice .


----------



## jacobh

Agreed


QUOTE=dougell;1080691137]2.5[/QUOTE]


----------



## rmm60985

Matt Musto said:


> I love north central PA specifically Lycoming and Clinton Counties. I used to hunt rifle up in Worlds End for about ten years. Always wanted to go up in the rut for a week. All the local convienence stores would have pictures of the monster bucks killed in early November. Gonna do that for sure someday.


The area definitely holds some studs. My dad is a member of a hunting club that owns about 6000 acres. A couple of guys found a dead buck in turkey season a couple years ago that was scores out by the local taxidermist to 164. Aged at 4.5.


----------



## bowtechlx

fiveohrsp said:


> A buddy grandpop got this over the weekend. 84 years old, Tioga county.


That's just awesome. I hope I live that long. I would probably have a heart attack and die if I saw a buck like that, and I'm only 36 lol.


----------



## dspell20

Be careful out there tonight. This wind is wicked


----------



## yetihunter1

Sooo windy....just had to hop out of the blind and put the stakes back in the ground before it blew away with me in it.


----------



## Ned250

pope125 said:


> Matt, honestly there is nothing wrong with a 120" deer , but there young and I have no desire to shot a young deer . Really it's not about score it's more about age. Also how many deer we get in that 4 to 5 year old range ? Imo , we get some but not a lot . Yes I would of shot that deer this morning !!! I had a deer last year on one of my farms that had **** for a rack , but he looked like and older deer but then I would see him again and he would look young . I could of killed him 5 or 6 times last year just not killing a young deer . When it all said and done you have to shot what makes you happy . Anymore to me it's more about the chase than the kill.


This sport is amazing how you grow/progress as a hunter.... 

I regret passing on an old buck (he was grey as could be) but had the weakest looking 6pt rack. I grunted him in to 10yds, drew on him, held on the heart and then let down. I just couldn't do it, and looking back now I'm ashamed that I let the size of the rack sway my decision. That encounter changed me; I no longer care if the buck is 2.5 with 140" or 6.5 with 90". Give me that old smart bugger. How many times am I going to fool an old buck like that all the way into 10 yards? :kickingmyself:


----------



## bowtechlx

yetihunter1 said:


> Sooo windy....just had to hop out of the blind and put the stakes back in the ground before it blew away with me in it.


I have a birthday party to go to this evening, I tried to wiggle my way out of going but it didn't work lol.

But the winds blowing like crazy here in Cambria county. I went out two hours ago to make sure my ground blinds still pegged to the ground. Thankfully it was still in the same spot, dang I wish I was out tonight.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Guys, how about an age estimate?


5.5 maybe even 6.5...All the characteristics of a mature deer...

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I agree Joe definitely older than 2-3


----------



## nicko

Hung two cams and am sitting a stand where I made a mock scrape. It was completely covered with leaves but I'll wait to see what pics shows up in a few days. 

And I found another old stand up here that I've never seen before. Looks like an absolute death trap.


----------



## River420Bottom

yetihunter1 said:


> Going out this afternoon, hoping for a little luck since its been over two weeks since i was last out. Maybe being a married man will make me a better/luckier hunter haha.


Congratulations buddy, and good luck


----------



## jacobh

Big doe still with fawns is all I saw. If fawns are still with does that mean they're not chasing? Just something I've heard


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> 5.5 maybe even 6.5...All the characteristics of a mature deer...
> 
> Joe


I'd put money on it that it's only 2.5 years old.Strait, flat back and belly that doesn't sag at all.Not to mention there's nothing loose on the front of his chest.Not to mention the spindly thin rack.Only sure way is to pull the lower jaw but that buck doesn't scream mature to me at all.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Big doe still with fawns is all I saw. If fawns are still with does that mean they're not chasing? Just something I've heard


It means that the doe is still a couple weeks from being in heat.The fawns will still tag along until she's ready to be bread.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I'd put money on it that it's only 2.5 years old.Strait, flat back and belly that doesn't sag at all.Not to mention there's nothing loose on the front of his chest.Not to mention the spindly thin rack.Only sure way is to pull the lower jaw but that buck doesn't scream mature to me at all.


How much money, better yet, how about a stick of venison summer sausage if we're lucky enough to find out?:wink: 

Matt, lets get someone to get his buck on the ground:darkbeer:...I might be a little high, but no-way that's a 2.5 year old. That short roman-nose is a dead give-away and his rack is on the downside, broken and battered...that brow (eye-guard), G1 whatever you want to call it also influences my thoughts on the matter.

How old do you think this deer is?



No spindly rack of course, but has no sag to the belly, nothing loose up front, and straight back....big as a horse but most are on this farm. I can tell you for absolute certain, he was 6.5.

Just my .02...but willing to wager a stick of my famous venison summer sausage that Matt's buck is older than 2.5...:tongue:

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

It is starting, saw a real nice 10-point standing over a doe in the quad at the Penn State Brandywine Campus today. Definite shooter for most, hard to put a score on him, high 20's low 30's, neck seemed as big around as my waist. Poor doe was just about dead...she got up and her tongue must have been hanging 6" out of her mouth. Should have seen the folks on campus whipping out their mobile phones. I couldn't get anything from the road and they behind the security building.

Joe


----------



## Eman89so

Had to take a break from deer hunting.. Did real well on Pheasants in SW Pa.. 13 flushes in an hour. Back to the deer tomorrow!


----------



## jacobh

Thought so just thought it was strange everyone was seeing rutting sign and I see this tonight. Just my luck lol



QUOTE=dougell;1080699817]It means that the doe is still a couple weeks from being in heat.The fawns will still tag along until she's ready to be bread.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> How much money, better yet, how about a stick of venison summer sausage if we're lucky enough to find out?:wink:
> 
> Matt, lets get someone to get his buck on the ground:darkbeer:...I might be a little high, but no-way that's a 2.5 year old. That short roman-nose is a dead give-away and his rack is on the downside, broken and battered...that brow (eye-guard), G1 whatever you want to call it also influences my thoughts on the matter.
> 
> How old do you think this deer is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No spindly rack of course, but has no sag to the belly, nothing loose up front, and straight back....big as a horse but most are on this farm. I can tell you for absolute certain, he was 6.5.
> 
> Just my .02...but willing to wager a stick of my famous venison summer sausage that Matt's buck is older than 2.5...:tongue:
> 
> Joe


That buck has a sagging belly and a sagging chest,not to mention a big rack.The other buck is a youngster.I have an awesome summer sausage recipe so we can wager that.Actually,if you're ever up this way,I'll load you up regardless.


----------



## dougell

How old do you think this buck is?He's a main frame 10 point with a third main beam coming out of his forehead.He hangs in my house so I know the age.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> View attachment 3135401
> 
> 
> How old do you think this buck is?He's a main frame 10 point with a third main beam coming out of his forehead.He hangs in my house so I know the age.


I'll go 4.5, maybe 5.5....am I over again?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

You've been seeing anything good either in PA or OH? 

Joe


----------



## rmm60985

dougell said:


> View attachment 3135401
> 
> 
> How old do you think this buck is?He's a main frame 10 point with a third main beam coming out of his forehead.He hangs in my house so I know the age.


I would say 3.5


----------



## dougell

He was officially aged at 3.5.Notice the Roman nose.Also notice that third main beam and his left eye was gouged out in a fight.That picture was taken about 20 feet from my horse pasture and I killed him on the first day of rifle season about 1.5 miles from there.

I haven't hunted Ohio yet and it's been slow for me but good for my kid.I took last thurs afternoon off to take my son.We were walking back to where I saw a slammer the week before while scouting.We get almost to our stands and he spots a 130+ buck and a smaller buck dogging some does right under the stands.We inched closer when they left but the came right back.They left again so we inched a little closer.iT WAS TOO RISKY TO CLIMB UP SO WE JUST WAITED FOR A WHILE.The smaller buck came back and he didn't hesitate lol.He hit it a touch back so I came back at 3:00am and found it about 50 yards from where we last saw him the day before.It was just a 3 point.My daughter had a horse show in Harrisburg on Friday and we had to leave by 7:00am so I was in a rush.He rifled another doe in the head on Saturday.He caught her bedded down behind a log.I never even saw her until he shot


----------



## nicko

I need to first start just *seeing* deer to be able to take a stab at aging them.


----------



## rmm60985

nicko said:


> I need to first start just *seeing* deer to be able to take a stab at aging them.


That's about where my seasons at too. I'm disgusted. Sat 7 hours today and didn't see one deer.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Good luck tomorrow everybody,im going out here in the buckeye in the morning got a new spot in 2 sits last weekend i saw 9 deer 5 were bucks.its real promising and im stoked just hope the wind lays down,now i have to get some shut eye


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> He was officially aged at 3.5.Notice the Roman nose.Also notice that third main beam and his left eye was gouged out in a fight.That picture was taken about 20 feet from my horse pasture and I killed him on the first day of rifle season about 1.5 miles from there.
> 
> I haven't hunted Ohio yet and it's been slow for me but good for my kid.I took last thurs afternoon off to take my son.We were walking back to where I saw a slammer the week before while scouting.We get almost to our stands and he spots a 130+ buck and a smaller buck dogging some does right under the stands.We inched closer when they left but the came right back.They left again so we inched a little closer.iT WAS TOO RISKY TO CLIMB UP SO WE JUST WAITED FOR A WHILE.The smaller buck came back and he didn't hesitate lol.He hit it a touch back so I came back at 3:00am and found it about 50 yards from where we last saw him the day before.It was just a 3 point.My daughter had a horse show in Harrisburg on Friday and we had to leave by 7:00am so I was in a rush.He rifled another doe in the head on Saturday.He caught her bedded down behind a log.I never even saw her until he shot
> View attachment 3135449


Some good stuff right there...you are heading to OH right? Thought I saw something on the OH thread?

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> 5.5 maybe even 6.5...All the characteristics of a mature deer...
> 
> Joe


I was thinking 3.5


----------



## pope125

Button buck that was it tonight !! Tonights sit was my last sit in Pa for the next 10 to 12 days .Good luck to everyone getting out and be safe .


----------



## LetThemGrow

Last night I watched a doe walk around a small plot with her tail straight out a lot....then as a yearling buck watched she went to a scrape, worked licking branch, then squatted and peed. She walked off with him walking behind her....and I'm asking myself where is the older buck?

Today my buddy had an 8pt chasing a doe....she came by with tongue hanging. He was sure if 2 or 3 so he never tried to shoot. I've decided to take off tomorrow and hunt all day the next two days. Temps look better than they do next week so we will see....

Good luck to you all! Hope to be in the tree by 6:15....


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Good luck tomorrow everybody,im going out here in the buckeye in the morning got a new spot in 2 sits last weekend i saw 9 deer 5 were bucks.its real promising and im stoked just hope the wind lays down,now i have to get some shut eye


I'll be out in Pa. 5C at a spot I have left alone so far that I got some good bucks on cam early. Hoping to get a crack at something decent.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Last night I watched a doe walk around a small plot with her tail straight out a lot....then as a yearling buck watched she went to a scrape, worked licking branch, then squatted and peed. She walked off with him walking behind her....and I'm asking myself where is the older buck?
> 
> Today my buddy had an 8pt chasing a doe....she came by with tongue hanging. He was sure if 2 or 3 so he never tried to shoot. I've decided to take off tomorrow and hunt all day the next two days. Temps look better than they do next week so we will see....
> 
> Good luck to you all! Hope to be in the tree by 6:15....


Good luck, I'll be out tomorrow morning with the availability to head out on Saturday; hopefully I won't need too:thumbs_up I agree abou the weather, next couple days look like the best out of the next 7 or so...

Joe


----------



## Applebag

rmm60985 said:


> That's about where my seasons at too. I'm disgusted. Sat 7 hours today and didn't see one deer.


Nobody wanted to go out in that crappy weather today. Don't sweat it man. Next few days should be better!


----------



## Applebag

Also I am heavily considering lowering my age expectations on my first archery buck. I don't think I'm as experienced as the rest of you guys to be as picky as you are. Feel free to try and bring me back to the light side but I want meat already.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Think I am dragging my decoy out tomorrow morning..I will decide in the when I wake-up...

Joe


----------



## jason03

done a little spotlighting on the way home tonite,one field right next to the road had 27 deer in it and no sign of any bucks,thought there would be at least one or two doing a little sniffing.


----------



## pope125

jason03 said:


> done a little spotlighting on the way home tonite,one field right next to the road had 27 deer in it and no sign of any bucks,thought there would be at least one or two doing a little sniffing.



Ummmm, Someone correct me if I am wrong but I don't think that is legal .


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Some good stuff right there...you are heading to OH right? Thought I saw something on the OH thread?
> 
> Joe


Not me.My kid is tagged out so my archery season is limited to morning before work.He loves to hunt turkeys so that's what we'll be doing on Saturday.I haven't hunted Ohio since he started hunting 4 years ago.I can't take a trip and leave him at home.


----------



## nicko

I don't need antlers to be happy, even with the rut looming. Put some does in front of me, give me a shot opportunity, and I'll be satisfied.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Applebag said:


> Also I am heavily considering lowering my age expectations on my first archery buck. I don't think I'm as experienced as the rest of you guys to be as picky as you are. Feel free to try and bring me back to the light side but I want meat already.


Every deer shot with a bow is a trophy. You should never base what you will shoot on what others have set as their standards. Have fun with the sport and enjoy hunting all deer with a bow before you limit yourself. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Ummmm, Someone correct me if I am wrong but I don't think that is legal .


Sounds like it is legal Bob. It appears spotlighting is only illegal if you have a weapon in the car or if you do it during the firearms season.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/pgc/pa_huntingdigest1516/index.php#/19


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Sounds like it is legal Bob. It appears spotlighting is only illegal if you have a weapon in the car or if you do it during the firearms season.
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/pgc/pa_huntingdigest1516/index.php#/19


Nick, thanks for the clarification .


----------



## nicko

irnwrkr3 said:


> Every deer shot with a bow is a trophy. You should never base what you will shoot on what others have set as their standards. Have fun with the sport and enjoy hunting all deer with a bow before you limit yourself. Just my 2 cents.


Agreed. If I limited myself to 4.5 or older bucks, I might as well never chase bucks. I just don't see them where I hunt. A freezer full of meat is what makes me happy.


----------



## Bow Down

Got to spend some time in a funnel between two fields this evening. Decided to sit over a scrape that the cam had show was getting some daylight buck activity. 2 does came out shortly before dark into the one field. 1 had her tail straight out. Didn't have to wait long to see the two spikes that had taken up their trail. Just need another year or two on 'em and I'll be in business.


----------



## Applebag

irnwrkr3 said:


> Every deer shot with a bow is a trophy. You should never base what you will shoot on what others have set as their standards. Have fun with the sport and enjoy hunting all deer with a bow before you limit yourself. Just my 2 cents.


Thanks for your input man. I appreciate your opinion. I agree with you, my feeling right now is I want meat. I've been super successful with rifle and sort of graduated to bow. I'm enjoying the difficulty of it. I just feel bad shooting a 2 year old. I've been thinking long and hard and I am conflicted about the want for meat versus really wanting to shoot a mature deer, to hell with rack size. I don't know, I think I'm just gonna let the moment strike me. I always ask myself "would you be proud of it". Just haven't answered yes yet. 

Thanks to you and Nicko for the advice!


----------



## airwolf

was out for 5 hrs this morning and another 3 this afternoon in that wind and did not see 1 deer all day. so far this season I have only had 1 shot opportunity on 1 BB last fri night and passed of course. normally by this time I have already passed on younger bucks and have seen dozens of doe's. not seeing the typical stuff I always do, very slow and with next weeks weather Im thinking the 2nd week of Nov is when it will heat up. will be out sat again and i am expecting things to start to turn around, dont want to be tricked again!


----------



## irnwrkr3

Applebag said:


> Thanks for your input man. I appreciate your opinion. I agree with you, my feeling right now is I want meat. I've been super successful with rifle and sort of graduated to bow. I'm enjoying the difficulty of it. I just feel bad shooting a 2 year old. I've been thinking long and hard and I am conflicted about the want for meat versus really wanting to shoot a mature deer, to hell with rack size. I don't know, I think I'm just gonna let the moment strike me. I always ask myself "would you be proud of it". Just haven't answered yes yet.
> 
> Thanks to you and Nicko for the advice!


Some of my most memorable hunts were on days that I would pass on shots at full draw or on smaller bucks that put on one heck of a show before I shot. My 2 1/2 year old public land 8pt is equally as memorable for me as my 4 1/2 year old 11pt. Good luck with what you decide to do.


----------



## Mathias

Saw this beauty this evening.


----------



## Mr. October

I'm ready for the clock change. I'm up and have a few hours off this morning but have a solid hour before I need to leave for the stand (including a coffee stop). That said, I'm up at 4:00 everyday so it isn't like I got up especially early.


----------



## davydtune

irnwrkr3 said:


> Every deer shot with a bow is a trophy. You should never base what you will shoot on what others have set as their standards. Have fun with the sport and enjoy hunting all deer with a bow before you limit yourself. Just my 2 cents.




This :wink:


----------



## davydtune

I knew last night would be a good one up here, they were on the move  Finally saw a shooter, one I haven't seen before. Around 140" 10pt. Gave me a shot but he was at 44 yards, I try my best to not go over 40. He was calm and was in a wide open lane but with that wind last night and being a bit over my max I let him walk. I did give a few grunts after hopping to draw him in and he stopped for a few minuets looking around but really wasn't interested. I'm pumped just seeing him


----------



## 12-Ringer

Beautiful morning so far...

Good luck to everyone else out this morning


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> I knew last night would be a good one up here, they were on the move  Finally saw a shooter, one I haven't seen before. Around 140" 10pt. Gave me a shot but he was at 44 yards, I try my best to not go over 40. He was calm and was in a wide open lane but with that wind last night and being a bit over my max I let him walk. I did give a few grunts after hopping to draw him in and he stopped for a few minuets looking around but really wasn't interested. I'm pumped just seeing him


Good job sticking to your yardage max and recognizing conditions would have made for a dicey shot attempt too. That would be hard for a lot of guys to pass up that shot.


----------



## nicko

Good luck to all who are out today. I'll be at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Strapped in waiting for daylight!


----------



## bkellybe

Good luck guys! Had to work this morning. Heading out this afternoon and tomorrow. Nice morning!


----------



## Applebag

Woods are pretty quiet today. Squirrels aren't making noise for some reason


----------



## 12-Ringer

I feel bad complaining because I know several of you haven't even seen any deer, but the three amigos continue to follow me around from one end of this property to the other. At first light I could see some silhouettes moving and of course the blood pumping. As daylight began to break I realized it was the same three button buck that I saw last week over a mile away from where I'm at right now. I have a funny feeling one of the day we took in the early season was their mother. At least I've got a little action close by....

Joe


----------



## bowtechlx

I got to the blind super early this morning. The moon was so bright that I could see real good all around the woods through my alpen Teton binoculars. 

I now have a bunch of turkeys scratching behind my blind. I will try to get some pics if they come out in the front of me.


----------



## Billy H

Pretty quiet here. Nice sunrise.


----------



## Applebag

I never got to say this before. But there is murder of crows above me. And they are loud and destructive. Cawing and shaking the trees so bad that big branches are falling passed me. It's neat but I'm annoyed


----------



## PSU Joe

Good luck to all those out this morning. Looks like a really nice morning to be in the woods. Will be out this afternoon hoping to see some horn in daylight. Applebag - where I hunt with my dad in NY there are tons of crows and they are sooooo annoying. Hope they move on for you.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Good job sticking to your yardage max and recognizing conditions would have made for a dicey shot attempt too. That would be hard for a lot of guys to pass up that shot.



Thanks nikco

Yeah after being are the block a few times so to speak I've learned a lot from past mistakes :wink: Just wish I could get some of these younger kids would listen and learn from my and other's mistakes.


----------



## davydtune

Good luck to all that are out this AM. All I can do is look out my office window and daydream, lol!


----------



## jacobh

Beautiful pic Billy! Love those mornings but Im stuck at work... 
Best of luck to everyone who is out


----------



## Matt Musto

Ned250 said:


> This sport is amazing how you grow/progress as a hunter....
> 
> I regret passing on an old buck (he was grey as could be) but had the weakest looking 6pt rack. I grunted him in to 10yds, drew on him, held on the heart and then let down. I just couldn't do it, and looking back now I'm ashamed that I let the size of the rack sway my decision. That encounter changed me; I no longer care if the buck is 2.5 with 140" or 6.5 with 90". Give me that old smart bugger. How many times am I going to fool an old buck like that all the way into 10 yards? :kickingmyself:


I lucked into an ancient deer for my first bow kill in PA. At the time I would have killed any legal buck because I still had only taken a few deer with my bow and any legal buck got me excited. That evening I had a spike walk under me followed by a young basket rack 8 which I couldn't get a shot on. I was disappointed, then I heard a branch break and looked back to see a huge bodied deer with a small rack coming in. I barely could see the 3 points on one side until he stopped at 10 yards broadside to make a scrape. The deer was gray faced all scared up and had a rack of an old deer on a serious decline. He dressed out at 202 on the scale at Harring bros. in Doylestown. The taxidermist thought he was at least eight and was supposed to save the jaw but didn't. I did see he had severely worn down molars that looked black and rotten. I wish I could have gotten him aged because most people probably think I'm an idiot when I tell them how old I think he is. I'm proud of that buck but it was more luck than anything that i got him. Now days though I'm looking for older bucks and passed a real nice 3 year old eight last year because I killed a similar one the year before.


----------



## Matt Musto

Applebag said:


> Also I am heavily considering lowering my age expectations on my first archery buck. I don't think I'm as experienced as the rest of you guys to be as picky as you are. Feel free to try and bring me back to the light side but I want meat already.


Shoot whatever makes you happy and don't worry about pleasing others. When the rut really gets going a young six point may rev you up if hes running a doe around you grunting his head off. You'll never forget the experience of taking your first buck with a bow, and the rack size won't matter. Good luck!


----------



## Matt Musto

I got the green light to hunt tonight and will be out tomorrow morning unless tonight goes well. I'm going in one more time after the deer I missed. It will be the 3rd time in 2 weeks but the wind has been good and I haven't been picked off. Tomorrow I plan to hunt my big farm which is great for w SW wind !!!! excited about my next two sits.


----------



## PSU Joe

Go get him Matt!!!!!! Got pictures of that awesome 8yr old you described above. That is a trophy for sure.


----------



## Ryanp019

First shooter I see for the year comes in directly from my left walking right to my tree. Cuts behind me still broadside but can't shoot because of the tree at 15 yards. I wait on the other side of the tree and here he comes I need 10 more feet for a good shot and he smells where I walk in....was like he hit an invisible electric fence turns and bounds out to 45 yards looks around and walks out of my life


----------



## Applebag

Ryanp019 said:


> First shooter I see for the year comes in directly from my left walking right to my tree. Cuts behind me still broadside but can't shoot because of the tree at 15 yards. I wait on the other side of the tree and here he comes I need 10 more feet for a good shot and he smells where I walk in....was like he hit an invisible electric fence turns and bounds out to 45 yards looks around and walks out of my life


Heartbreaker. Sorry to hear it man.


----------



## ztsmith1717

After an awesome rainy windy Wednesday in the stand with tons of action I was finally able to put an arrow in my first archery buck Thursday morning. Patience paid off











Shout out to Wes at Fury X and xpedition for taking care of me only weeks before the season started.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Ryanp019 said:


> First shooter I see for the year comes in directly from my left walking right to my tree. Cuts behind me still broadside but can't shoot because of the tree at 15 yards. I wait on the other side of the tree and here he comes I need 10 more feet for a good shot and he smells where I walk in....was like he hit an invisible electric fence turns and bounds out to 45 yards looks around and walks out of my life


Look at it as though the glass is half full....at least your season is still going to continue! Good luck, hope he gives you another opportunity this season.


----------



## Matt Musto

PSU Joe said:


> Go get him Matt!!!!!! Got pictures of that awesome 8yr old you described above. That is a trophy for sure.


His bases are over six inches. I tried to score it once and came up with 68" lol. Up close you can see all his old scars, pretty neat buck.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Congrats on a nice buck! ztsmith1717


----------



## PSU Joe

Matt - that guy is awesome. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Matt Musto

ztsmith1717 said:


> After an awesome rainy windy Wednesday in the stand with tons of action I was finally able to put an arrow in my first archery buck Thursday morning. Patience paid off
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out to Wes at Fury X and xpedition for taking care of me only weeks before the season started.


Congrats on your first archery buck! Nice one!


----------



## dougell

Yep,very nice buck.


----------



## dougell

Matt,I'm usually more impressed by character than inches.Cool buck.


----------



## Matt Musto

PSU Joe said:


> Matt - that guy is awesome. Thanks for the pics.


Thanks Joe and Doug, no problem. At least he looks old ha ha.

my buddy calls it the ginger root buck, because of the resemblance of his antlers.


----------



## dougell

The story behind it is more important than the size of the rack.Any deer older than 3.5 is a true trophy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The three amigos were joined with a yearling doe who was constantly looking over her shoulder, then I heard the grunt, then I heard the commotion on the ridge behind me, then I saw him........a spike.....better than no action at all:thumbs_up. I've got about another hour left this morning...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Congrats ztsmith nice buck


----------



## davydtune

ztsmith1717 said:


> After an awesome rainy windy Wednesday in the stand with tons of action I was finally able to put an arrow in my first archery buck Thursday morning. Patience paid off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out to Wes at Fury X and xpedition for taking care of me only weeks before the season started.


Congrats!


----------



## davydtune

Matt Musto said:


> His bases are over six inches. I tried to score it once and came up with 68" lol. Up close you can see all his old scars, pretty neat buck.


Nice old man there!


----------



## 12-Ringer

ztsmith1717 said:


> After an awesome rainy windy Wednesday in the stand with tons of action I was finally able to put an arrow in my first archery buck Thursday morning. Patience paid off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out to Wes at Fury X and xpedition for taking care of me only weeks before the season started.


Congrats...Wes is one of the best...glad things worked out for your first of what I hope is many! Welcome to the ADDICTION!!

Joe


----------



## Applebag

Congrats ztsmith! Also nice buck Matt.


----------



## pope125

ztsmith1717 said:


> After an awesome rainy windy Wednesday in the stand with tons of action I was finally able to put an arrow in my first archery buck Thursday morning. Patience paid off
> 
> https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/30
> 
> Shout out to Wes at Fury X and xpedition for taking care of me only weeks before the season started.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats !! What is FuryX ?


----------



## CMattero

Not sure if it was buck fever or the group of branches I didn't see in the heat of the moment but either way, one got a haircut from me this morning...ugh


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Congrats !! What is FuryX ?


An Archery shop in Middleburg PA, home of Stage One bowstrings - Wes is an awesome tech...(570) 539-8016

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

CMattero said:


> Not sure if it was buck fever or the group of branches I didn't see in the heat of the moment but either way, one got a haircut from me this morning...ugh


Damn Charlie,,,that stinks!! Details, details, details....size, location...in Montco or Delco?

Joe


----------



## davydtune

"Just a little off the bottom please"  Bummer man.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> An Archery shop in Middleburg PA, home of Stage One bowstrings - Wes is an awesome tech...(570) 539-8016
> 
> Joe


He tune elites ?


----------



## CMattero

12-Ringer said:


> Damn Charlie,,,that stinks!! Details, details, details....size, location...in Montco or Delco?
> 
> Joe


It was in Delco, he wouldn't have been anything most on here would be proud of but I hit the flex tone headhunter call I did a grunt and then a bleat and he came charging in to 16 yards. I tried to stop him three times at full draw, the third time he finally stopped I put my pin behind the shoulder and took a shot he ran and then I watched him collect his thoughts and walk over towards the Creek to ggo across it he looked hit initially but then the way he acted afterwords guaranteed me that he wasn't. I still looked for blood obviously and the arrow of course


----------



## CMattero

[QUOTE=davydtune 
Hahah that actually made me chuckle eh it's all right I feel like everything happens for reason and I am going out this evening so maybe my luck will change


----------



## davydtune

CMattero said:


> davydtune
> Hahah that actually made me chuckle eh it's all right I feel like everything happens for reason and I am going out this evening so maybe my luck will change[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe you have a brute coming your way that's meant for you :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## KylePA

pope125 said:


> He tune elites ?


Pope, he does tune Elites. There has been threads on here about guys with Elite's that he has worked on. I have heard great things about him and since he is on the way to my inlaws, checking out his stop and maybe getting some new threads for my E-35 has been on my things to do list for sometime.


----------



## Mr. October

Well, I managed to foil my own attempts this morning . . . but I did it months ago. Somehow my buddy and I missed the memo on the changes to the boundaries of 5C and didn't realize where we hunt is now part of 5D. I was so busy concentrating on making sure I applied for the right zone for where we hunt in the Poconos (which is new to us) that I just assumed 5C was always 5C. Fortunately, my buddy killed a buck a couple weeks ago and when he went to report it on-line, he discovered we were no longer 5C. So now I have a 5C tag I can make tag soup with at the end of the season. I wasn't too worried about it. With the crazy crossbow toting neighbor it's been a couple years since I've seen a mature doe anyway. This morning was the first time out since discovering the tag error. Knowing I couldn't shoot a doe . . guess what showed up first? Yep. A nice big doe that proceeded to pose within 10 yards for 20 minutes. Broadside, quartering away, other side. On and on. Oh well. 

After that it was non-stop deer activity with our usual parade of small non-legal bucks. It's funny. Before antler restrictions we used to see quite a few big bucks back there. Now nearly every deer is a scrubby little 4 pt. or spike. I saw 4 different 4 points, a spike (big, long spikes . . . I couldn't believe there were no points), and a buck that probably had been legal but his right side was broken off and half the left side was too. All he had remaining was half the main beam and a brow tine. That didn't stop him from posturing at all the little deer or from chasing the spike.

Later I had a doe come under the stand (after also posing for the perfect shot) followed closely be a 4 pt. I had seen earlier. He was nose to her tail and grunting the whole time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> He tune elites ?


Tunes em all...worked miracles on my GT500 and Synergy...the Stage One threads are the best I've ever shot, and trust me...I've shot too many to mention...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Wind is really picking up in northern montco.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Well, I managed to foil my own attempts this morning . . . but I did it months ago. Somehow my buddy and I missed the memo on the changes to the boundaries of 5C and didn't realize where we hunt is now part of 5D. I was so busy concentrating on making sure I applied for the right zone for where we hunt in the Poconos (which is new to us) that I just assumed 5C was always 5C. Fortunately, my buddy killed a buck a couple weeks ago and when he went to report it on-line, he discovered we were no longer 5C. So now I have a 5C tag I can make tag soup with at the end of the season. I wasn't too worried about it. With the crazy crossbow toting neighbor it's been a couple years since I've seen a mature doe anyway. This morning was the first time out since discovering the tag error. Knowing I couldn't shoot a doe . . guess what showed up first? Yep. A nice big doe that proceeded to pose within 10 yards for 20 minutes. Broadside, quartering away, other side. On and on. Oh well.
> 
> After that it was non-stop deer activity with our usual parade of small non-legal bucks. It's funny. Before antler restrictions we used to see quite a few big bucks back there. Now nearly every deer is a scrubby little 4 pt. or spike. I saw 4 different 4 points, a spike (big, long spikes . . . I couldn't believe there were no points), and a buck that probably had been legal but his right side was broken off and half the left side was too. All he had remaining was half the main beam and a brow tine. That didn't stop him from posturing at all the little deer or from chasing the spike.
> 
> Later I had a doe come under the stand (after also posing for the perfect shot) followed closely be a 4 pt. I had seen earlier. He was nose to her tail and grunting the whole time.


Sounds like an awesome morning...mine is now complete, had 5 deer in range 3 buttons, a doe, and spike with close to 12" high daggers. Hope he doesn't choose to get into it with another buck as might actually kill one with those daggers. All in all a good morning, I was in 5C and most remember my 5C tag fiasco, not sure I would have shot the doe anyway. I've had several encounters with a younger buck dogging a doe only to be run off a short while later by something a little more interesting. The did hang around for almost an hour and I was hopeful all of those live decoys would inspire something better to cruise my way, but it wasn't meant to be. I will likely be out tomorrow morning, maybe even the same tree. It was a great morning to be out and tomorrow looks equally as good, even a bit colder which is always nice.

Joe


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Just thought I'd chime in with a southern York co update. I am still seeing very little buck activity, which is atypical for this time of year for the property I hunt. I actually haven't seen a buck chasing yet, not even small bucks. Other indicators, I'm still seeing lots of does hit open food areas where they are easy targets for bucks and all the mature doe I am seeing still have fawns in toe...bucks are still hitting scrapes hard as well.....just seems late for all those things, but thats hunting....anyday a doe or two in my area will come in and then everything will change. Good luck to all and congrats to the ones who have connected already


----------



## Mr. October

ztsmith1717 said:


> After an awesome rainy windy Wednesday in the stand with tons of action I was finally able to put an arrow in my first archery buck Thursday morning. Patience paid off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out to Wes at Fury X and xpedition for taking care of me only weeks before the season started.


That's a great buck! Nice job!!!


----------



## KMiha

Well, these bucks are definitely starting to get worked up. This morning across the street from one of my customers, there's a long strip of woods that's anywhere from 20-60 yards wide, that runs out to a main road. Well, at first I noticed two small bucks walking out in one of the yards, watched them for a minute, then went back to work. Next I noticed a decent 8 walk out the other side of the wooded strip, and proceed up through the houses backyard. Next, I realized there was a doe, 15 yards off the road, just standing there looking at me. This peaked my interest, as I then realized why there were these three smaller bucks that were cruising around the area, and there must be something bigger. Well, the does took a few steps and all of the sudden, the guy below steps out, and my thoughts were correct about there being something bigger. He followed the doe step for step pretty much, and didn't pay any attention to me what so ever, just focused on the doe the whole time. The picture doesn't do him justice, he's easily a high 130's 8, with some great mass around his bases.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Tunes em all...worked miracles on my GT500 and Synergy...the Stage One threads are the best I've ever shot, and trust me...I've shot too many to mention...
> 
> Joe


Joe , thanks for the info !! Did u take the bow to him or ship it to him ?


----------



## Matt Musto

KMiha said:


> Well, these bucks are definitely starting to get worked up. This morning across the street from one of my customers, there's a long strip of woods that's anywhere from 20-60 yards wide, that runs out to a main road. Well, at first I noticed two small bucks walking out in one of the yards, watched them for a minute, then went back to work. Next I noticed a decent 8 walk out the other side of the wooded strip, and proceed up through the houses backyard. Next, I realized there was a doe, 15 yards off the road, just standing there looking at me. This peaked my interest, as I then realized why there were these three smaller bucks that were cruising around the area, and there must be something bigger. Well, the does took a few steps and all of the sudden, the guy below steps out, and my thoughts were correct about there being something bigger. He followed the doe step for step pretty much, and didn't pay any attention to me what so ever, just focused on the doe the whole time. The picture doesn't do him justice, he's easily a high 130's 8, with some great mass around his bases.


That would be a shooter in my book! is his right side broken up?


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Joe , thanks for the info !! Did u take the bow to him or ship it to him ?


Did you get an Elite Bob?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe , thanks for the info !! Did u take the bow to him or ship it to him ?


I shipped it, he was WAY faster than most others and his timeframe was accurate. He told me what to expect in the way of price, time, and performance and he was dead-on with all three. You'll want to send one of your arrows along and your bow should be shooting bullet holes when it gets back to you.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> That would be a shooter in my book! is his right side broken up?


That's a shooter in almost all of our books! Stud 8!!!!

This time of the year the biggest on are the first doe...at least that has always been my experience. Once a few more start coming into cycle, all bets are off. The areas that I hunt have a buck-to-doe ratio that is so far out of whack, the big boys don't have to travel very far at all to get their fill. One of the reasons the first couple days have always been the best and why I am excited about being able to hunt later into the year this year....

Joe


----------



## muppetmower00

Any action today? Just got settled and the trail o walk down has three new scrapes. So put a estrous drag down. Hopefully something comes my way


----------



## naturalsteel

12-Ringer said:


> Beautiful morning so far...
> 
> Good luck to everyone else out this morning


Same to you 12Ringer ! Good luck to all that's out today! Sure beats work!


----------



## Mathias

Friend's Upper Bucks Co.


----------



## spac16

congrats to the hunter that is an old boy with some charactewr.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Did you get an Elite Bob?


Matt, not yet !! Getting the energy 35 , just really unshore where to buy it . How are the strings that come on the Elites ? Always used to put custom strings on my hoyts .


----------



## Ned250

All of these pics are ruttin me up! Sheesh!!

Can't wait to get back out there. Things are going to explode very soon... :RockOn:

Congrats to your friend, Mathias. Stud!!!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Matt, not yet !! Getting the energy 35 , just really unshore where to buy it . How are the strings that come on the Elites ? Always used to put custom strings on my hoyts .


Bob, if you look in the classifieds here, you can save yourself a good bit vs buying brand new and the E35 has changed very little in the 3 years it has been out.

The Winner Choice strings that come stock on Elites are.......OK. They are serviceable and will get you by but I recall how sloppy the end loops looked when I bought a brand new E32. I think they have gotten better since then but there are better strings to be had from a number of the custom string builders here on AT. The two I would recommend are tony219r and Center Circle strings (Matt Brown). But have always heard really good things about Stage 1 strings and Wes Van Horn.


----------



## nicko

Normally I have a glut of time to spend hunting at this time of year but work will not let up and I'm locked into working 4 out of the 5 weekday mornings next week. Looks like it's time to say "schedule is full" and hold onto Tuesday and Saturday for hunting before the trip up to Potter during the 2nd week.

Some nice bucks in this thread. Congrats to all the successful hunters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Bob, if you look in the classifieds here, you can save yourself a good bit vs buying brand new and the E35 has changed very little in the 3 years it has been out.
> 
> The Winner Choice strings that come stock on Elites are.......OK. They are serviceable and will get you by but I recall how sloppy the end loops looked when I bought a brand new E32. I think they have gotten better since then.


I agree completely...if the E35 is your choice...no way I'd be buying new as the changes are insignificant. Also, chances are if you pick one up in the classifieds here they will already have a set of custom threads on them. I agree with Nick that the winners choice threads are serviceable. I am not sure how much you shoot, they just did not hold up well for me. In addition, when I added the stage one threads I picked up almost 5 feet per second. I know that doesn't make sense, with just the strings alone. My guess is the bow was a little bit out of tune and when Wes worked his magic in addition to the new strings it just became a more efficient killing machine. I can't remember the last time I bought a brand new bow..... maybe my 03 razor tech?

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I agree completely...if the E35 is your choice...no way I'd be buying new as the changes are insignificant. Also, chances are if you pick one up in the classifieds hear that I already have a set of custom threads on them. I agree with Nick that the winners choice threads are serviceable. I am not sure how much you shoot, they just did not hold up well for me. In addition, when I added the stage one threads I picked up almost 5 feet per second. I know that doesn't make sense, with just the strings alone. My guess is the bow was a little bit out of tune and when Wes worked his magic in addition to the new strings it just became a more efficient killing machine. I can't remember the last time I bought a brand new bow..... maybe my 03 razor tech?
> 
> Joe



Joe, I picked up speed on my E32 with the strings I got from tony219r. I know for a fact the strings I got from him had a lower strand count than what Elites uses and calls for being used on their bows. I didn't have a problem with it and wasn't worried about warranty issues but that is one of those "unknown" ways that some bows gain speed when going to custom strings. Most string builders would likely not want to admit to this but it is something that some do.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Sounds like an awesome morning...mine is now complete, had 5 deer in range 3 buttons, a doe, and spike with close to 12" high daggers. Hope he doesn't choose to get into it with another buck as might actually kill one with those daggers. All in all a good morning, I was in 5C and most remember my 5C tag fiasco, not sure I would have shot the doe anyway. I've had several encounters with a younger buck dogging a doe only to be run off a short while later by something a little more interesting. The did hang around for almost an hour and I was hopeful all of those live decoys would inspire something better to cruise my way, but it wasn't meant to be. I will likely be out tomorrow morning, maybe even the same tree. It was a great morning to be out and tomorrow looks equally as good, even a bit colder which is always nice.
> 
> Joe


Sounds like the spike I saw. Really long, thick spikes. I had yet another 4 pt. come along as I was getting ready to climb down. My bow was on the ground, I had just put my elbows on the climber and here he comes. I had to wait until he left to climb down and sneak out. I'll be back tomorrow too.


----------



## KMiha

Matt Musto said:


> That would be a shooter in my book! is his right side broken up?


No, his right side is fine. Just the way the picture is I guess. But yeah, he's a stud.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Joe, I picked up speed on my E32 with the strings I got from tony219r. I know for a fact the strings I got from him had a lower strand count than what Elites uses and calls for being used on their bows. I didn't have a problem with it and wasn't worried about warranty issues but that is one of those "unknown" ways that some bows gain speed when going to custom strings. Most string builders would likely not want to admit to this but it is something that some do.


Joe and Nick , thanks for all the info !! Joe ask how much I shot well years ago I used to shot a few hundred a day , I pretty much shot 365 days a year even if it in my garage at 6ft just working on my form . Pretty much I'm lucky if I shot 10 to 15 arrows a day now.


----------



## Matt Musto

I believe that Jack Jab puts custom strings on the Elites he sells, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Matt Musto

yep, did a quick search and he uses Center Circle strings


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe and Nick , thanks for all the info !! Joe ask how much I shot well years ago I used to shot a few hundred a day , I pretty much shot 365 days a year even if it in my garage at 6ft just working on my form . Pretty much I'm lucky if I shot 10 to 15 arrows a day now.


I doubt the WC threads will hold up to 10-15 a day all year. Just my .02.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> I believe that Jack Jab puts custom strings on the Elites he sells, but I could be wrong about that.


I have heard that too but can't say for certain.

Joe


----------



## loutzenhiser

Hi guys

Any reports from mercer/crawford counties? Pretty quiet so far for me. Thought this morning would be good but one lone doe and she looked like she was on a sunday morning stroll. Not skidish at all. Off until next thursday so hoping things pick up soon. My boy got his first buck with a bow this year so my season is made no matter what but...gotta let him know the old man still got it. : )


----------



## Matt Musto

I will say I've had my same string since I bought the bow in 08'. Is that bad even for a great string?


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> yep, did a quick search and he uses Center Circle strings


This is correct. Last time I was at his shop I had mentioned I put Center Circle strings on my Elites and Jack said that is the aftermarket string set he sells in his shop.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> This is correct. Last time I was at his shop I had mentioned I put Center Circle strings on my Elites and Jack said that is the aftermarket string set he sells in his shop.


I was wanting a guy that could put his custom string on and then tune it . Joe , Did you ship your bow to Fury X ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I was wanting a guy that could put his custom string on and then tune it . Joe , Did you ship your bow to Fury X ?


Yes I shipped it there...he was on point with every aspect. I spoke to Wes on the phone and he spelled out everything that I should expect from price to timeline and performance. He hit every target he gave me...


Joe


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Normally I have a glut of time to spend hunting at this time of year but work will not let up and I'm locked into working 4 out of the 5 weekday mornings next week. Looks like it's time to say "schedule is full" and hold onto Tuesday and Saturday for hunting before the trip up to Potter during the 2nd week.
> 
> Some nice bucks in this thread. Congrats to all the successful hunters.


I hear ya on that, I'm haven't been out nearly as much as I would like. My work too has been very busy this year and add to that my band has been going at it pretty hard and we have some big things on the horizon for us.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

I just had a really nice 8pt pass about 75-80yds out looked like a solid 3yr old. I tried to call to him and he showed no interest what so ever? The wind was totally in my favor.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Yes I shipped it there...he was on point with every aspect. I spoke to Wes on the phone and he spelled out everything that I should expect from price to timeline and performance. He hit every target he gave me...
> 
> 
> Joe


Joe , sounds great! Thanks for all the help .


----------



## nicko

Just saw an interesting thing regarding the fall turkey season. Per the PA hunting regs, you can use dogs when hunting turkeys during the fall. It never would have occurred to me that...

1) this is legal
2) anybody would even attempt to try it


----------



## yetihunter1

Ah the joys of bowhunting!! Was out last night and almost got blown away in my blind. Had to hop out at 4:45 to put the stakes back in the ground or else i was going for a ride. Then at 5:30 had another guy walk out to a stand 50 yds from me (nice guy, ended up talking to him after it got dark). Even with all that had two does come out 60 yds away offering no shot. At last light had a small buck come out and bump them then start to feed. Called the land owner at another property i hunt asking if it was ok to swing by tomorrow afternoon and he say ya but last night was the night, he saw 15 deer pass under my stand.......ahhh the torture!


----------



## davydtune

pope125 said:


> Joe and Nick , thanks for all the info !! Joe ask how much I shot well years ago I used to shot a few hundred a day , I pretty much shot 365 days a year even if it in my garage at 6ft just working on my form . Pretty much I'm lucky if I shot 10 to 15 arrows a day now.


Tell me about it. I'm the same exact way. I started shooting bows at 7 years old, now 40. I did shoot daily up until about 10 years ago. I shot a lot of comp as well. Now my shoulders are just beat and I simply can not shoot like that anymore, about a dozen arrows at a time is it. I've backed down to 55 lbs currently and probably will drop another 5 lbs after this season. I wish I could go back and slap my younger self for shooting bows in the 70 to 85 lb range all those years.

Speaking of that how does that E32 and E35 draw? I know it's subjective bu tit sounds like they are pretty silky. I will be looking for a new, well to me, bow after this season.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Just saw an interesting thing regarding the fall turkey season. Per the PA hunting regs, you can use dogs when hunting turkeys during the fall. It never would have occurred to me that...
> 
> 1) this is legal
> 2) anybody would even attempt to try it


I have a friend who loves hunting turkeys like this. He got a dog just to train it to do this. The easiest way to hunt turkeys in the fall is to bust up a flock then sit down can call them back in. Guys train the dogs to find, then bust up the flock. Then call the dog in and both sit while he calls the birds back in. I haven't done it myself but he loves it.


----------



## davydtune

loutzenhiser said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any reports from mercer/crawford counties? Pretty quiet so far for me. Thought this morning would be good but one lone doe and she looked like she was on a sunday morning stroll. Not skidish at all. Off until next thursday so hoping things pick up soon. My boy got his first buck with a bow this year so my season is made no matter what but...gotta let him know the old man still got it. : )


No sure but I'm up in Erie County and they are just starting to think about getting at it. Good number of youngins running around but not much yet for the big boys. First shooter I've seen was last night and he could care less about my grunts I through out.


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> Just saw an interesting thing regarding the fall turkey season. Per the PA hunting regs, you can use dogs when hunting turkeys during the fall. It never would have occurred to me that...
> 
> 1) this is legal
> 2) anybody would even attempt to try it


Pretty weird that you can't use dogs to track a wounded deer but you can to hunt turkeys.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Just saw an interesting thing regarding the fall turkey season. Per the PA hunting regs, you can use dogs when hunting turkeys during the fall. It never would have occurred to me that...
> 
> 1) this is legal
> 2) anybody would even attempt to try it


From what I've been told from others they don't actually run the birds but instead use the dogs to break up flocks. I'm not sure about that though as I've never even considered it myself.

But yet we can't track wounded deer with dogs


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Joe , sounds great! Thanks for all the help .


Wes is a great guy and tuner, but he can be tough to get a hold of during archery season. However, his work is worth the hassle.

Matt at Center Circle should also be considered. I have a set on my GT500 and they have performed flawlessly.


----------



## nicko

jasonk0519 said:


> Pretty weird that you can't use dogs to track a wounded deer but you can to hunt turkeys.


There is a flyer posted up at the entrance in the local French Creek Outfitters from a guy advertising his deer tracking service with his dog. Seems strange to advertise something that is specifically not allowed to be done. But then again, that store as well as many others sell deer attractants that are illegal to use during hunting season.


----------



## davydtune

Well I guess they can't really yell at a guy for taking his dog for a walk in the woods.......


----------



## davydtune

Man looking out my window makes me really want to go hunting tonight but that just isn't in the cards. Guess I'll just have to impatiently wait for morning.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

davydtune said:


> No sure but I'm up in Erie County and they are just starting to think about getting at it. Good number of youngins running around but not much yet for the big boys. First shooter I've seen was last night and he could care less about my grunts I through out.


Just had the same experience less than an hour ago.venango county


----------



## irnwrkr3

Just saw a 130-140 buck on his feet at 2pm cruising in 2B. Time to go buy my license tonight and hit the woods in the morning. It's game time!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> There is a flyer posted up at the entrance in the local French Creek Outfitters from a guy advertising his deer tracking service with his dog. Seems strange to advertise something that is specifically not allowed to be done. But then again, that store as well as many others sell deer attractants that are illegal to use during hunting season.


I rarely visit that establishment anymore...I'll leave it at that....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

First report from Potter for you Nick....scrapes and rubs abound, cams indicate buck moment still primarily at night. Bear destroyed one of our blinds, but spared all of our cams. A couple good buck on the cards. Pop is on stand. 

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I rarely visit that establishment anymore...I'll leave it at that....
> 
> Joe


They don't do any work on my bows. I go there for scent killer spray and shampoo and some other small hunting accessories.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> First report from Potter for you Nick....scrapes and rubs abound, cams indicate buck moment still primarily at night. Bear destroyed one of our blinds, but spared all of our cams. A couple good buck on the cards. Pop is on stand.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the update Joe. I'm itching for next weekend to come so I can start packing and gearing up. Which day are you heading up this week?


----------



## fiveohrsp

Had a decent 6 pt pushing a doe hard this morning. Saw 6 deer total. Ive seen more deer in my past 3 sits than i had all last season!


----------



## nicko

fiveohrsp said:


> Had a decent 6 pt pushing a doe hard this morning. Saw 6 deer total. Ive seen more deer in my past 3 sits than i had all last season!


That's good to hear. My sighting so far have been pretty meager too. I'm going to try my climber on a ridge tomorrow morning that has a rubline and is right where I know deer travel on both sides of the ridge. Wind is supposed to be very light or calm so the sounds of some grunt calls early on should carry well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thanks for the update Joe. I'm itching for next weekend to come so I can start packing and gearing up. Which day are you heading up this week?


If I go...Wednesday....

Joe


----------



## Applebag

This morning only 3 deer sighted but out of bow range. 2 small bucks and one big bodied deer I couldn't make out a rack. Back in the stand now hoping for some evening action.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

Good luck with the decoy Matt.


----------



## blackngold51

davydtune said:


> Man looking out my window makes me really want to go hunting tonight but that just isn't in the cards. Guess I'll just have to impatiently wait for morning.


Same here, from another Erie county resident! Temps are perfect and loving the overcast sky. But I'm also stuck in the office. Tomorrow morning is looking pretty good, can't wait to get in a tree.


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> I rarely visit that establishment anymore...I'll leave it at that....
> 
> Joe


Where do you go or do you always ship somewhere?
Beautiful night in 5C. Now if that wind will die down. Bumped a lone mature doe in middle of field on the way in. Hopefully a good sign.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Nick. I just moved 200 yards I was baking in the other stand. 4-6 does n fawns just walked into evergreens above me.


----------



## skezskoz

nicko said:


> They don't do any work on my bows. I go there for scent killer spray and shampoo and some other small hunting accessories.


I buy most of that stuff online anyway, but even if I were in a pinch and needed something right away I wouldn't buy it from them. As far as getting my bow tuned there, not a chance in hell.


----------



## nicko

skezskoz said:


> I buy most of that stuff online anyway, but even if I were in a pinch and needed something right away I wouldn't buy it from them. As far as getting my bow tuned there, not a chance in hell.


Yeah, like I said, just smaller stuff. They are only 10 minutes from me so it is very convenient but they are overpriced on most things. I pay for the convenience.


----------



## pope125

skezskoz said:


> I buy most of that stuff online anyway, but even if I were in a pinch and needed something right away I wouldn't buy it from them. As far as getting my bow tuned there, not a chance in hell.


What's the deal French creek ?


----------



## yetihunter1

skezskoz said:


> I buy most of that stuff online anyway, but even if I were in a pinch and needed something right away I wouldn't buy it from them. As far as getting my bow tuned there, not a chance in hell.


Why? Is it that bad? I have used them before when i first got into archery because Cabelas set up my bow. Now that was bad, cam timing was off and the sight and rest were put on incorrectly. I now go to lancaster archery after i finally had my first experience there (it was unreal how awesome and knowledgable everyone there was). But for FC, minus some occasional grumpy attitudes it wasn't horrible.


----------



## Applebag

The sun is blasting me in the face. It's hard to pick anything out. But it sure is nice out.


----------



## Lcavok99

KMiha said:


> Well, these bucks are definitely starting to get worked up. This morning across the street from one of my customers, there's a long strip of woods that's anywhere from 20-60 yards wide, that runs out to a main road. Well, at first I noticed two small bucks walking out in one of the yards, watched them for a minute, then went back to work. Next I noticed a decent 8 walk out the other side of the wooded strip, and proceed up through the houses backyard. Next, I realized there was a doe, 15 yards off the road, just standing there looking at me. This peaked my interest, as I then realized why there were these three smaller bucks that were cruising around the area, and there must be something bigger. Well, the does took a few steps and all of the sudden, the guy below steps out, and my thoughts were correct about there being something bigger. He followed the doe step for step pretty much, and didn't pay any attention to me what so ever, just focused on the doe the whole time. The picture doesn't do him justice, he's easily a high 130's 8, with some great mass around his bases.


I would have been pulling an arrow out of the quiver instead of the cell phone out of the pocket. Lol


----------



## KMiha

Lcavok99 said:


> I would have been pulling an arrow out of the quiver instead of the cell phone out of the pocket. Lol


Lol I was working, or else I would have. This was also in a residential area, $500,000-$750,000 houses I'd say. I do have a spot that's about a half mile away that I plan on going to in the morning, hoping maybe the doe wonders over there at night. I don't think she was leaving that strip of woods during the day, she was bedded down there, and the one spot I have is a straight shot through some backyards and across a street. That picture is of him literally no more than 30 yards off the road in the development, she was bedded down closer. 

As far as French creek goes, the one guy there dropped my bow out of their EZ press, I was furious. Thankfully there was nothing wrong with the bow. I'll never again go there to get my bow worked on. Only to buy little dumb stuff. I'll take the hour+ trip to Lancaster


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


>


Man that looks like a sweet setup for this time of year!

Joe


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> What's the deal French creek ?


Bad attitudes and bad personalities in the archery dept. That was my experience that turned me off to them years ago. Maybe the guys there now are better but I've moved on. The last straw was probably in 2009 when I got them to put new strings on my bow (70 lbs). They gave it back to me maxing at 63 lbs. I had to take it back and have one of the techs twist and twist and twist the cables and string to get it back to where it needed to be. He got it right but they let the bow go out the door like that. I bought a pack of nocks there a few months ago for my CX Blue Streaks. Guy behind the counter told me the package I had would work. The nocks slid right out of the shafts. 

Once I was looking for a fletching jig and I asked if they sold them. Guy in the archery dept. said no because it will cut into our service business. OK, so I take my search to Lancaster archery to buy a jig and the guys there could not have been more helpful or personable. One guy just walked with me explaining different jigs, suggested the type of fletching adhesive, helped me pick out everything I would need to start fletching my own arrows. Then another guy there gave me a tutorial on serving in a peep sight and how to tie knots with serving. After that trip to LAS, I said the FCO archery dept can kiss my arse.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PSU Joe said:


> Where do you go or do you always ship somewhere?
> Beautiful night in 5C. Now if that wind will die down. Bumped a lone mature doe in middle of field on the way in. Hopefully a good sign.


I make the trip to LAS...I wouldn't let the clowns in FCO work on this bow....









I also refuse to patronize them in any way, I would buy an off brand product from Walmart or Dicks before I go in there to spend my money.

Maybe if we ever finally put together the 5c / 5 D get together that we talked about I could share a few stories.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Thanks Nick. I just moved 200 yards I was baking in the other stand. 4-6 does n fawns just walked into evergreens above me.


No doubt trying to get out of the Sun themselves. Good luck Matt. Did your son make it up to hunt with you?


Joe


----------



## davydtune

blackngold51 said:


> Same here, from another Erie county resident! Temps are perfect and loving the overcast sky. But I'm also stuck in the office. Tomorrow morning is looking pretty good, can't wait to get in a tree.


Good luck!


----------



## Applebag

Mama doe still has her fawns with her. On a lighter note, all 4 of them just walked downwind of me without even a flicker of suspicion. That's a win for me today. Small victories


----------



## nicko

I typically try to place my stands on the north facing side of trees to avoid getting lit up by the sun.


----------



## davydtune

Finally remembered to grab my camera, it's a crappy one though, lol! Unfortunately most of the "scenery" pics sucked, lol!


----------



## pope125

I did a bunch of driving around today like 100 miles , did not see not one buck chasing or any buck in any of the fields


----------



## jesses80

was no sun out up here today nor any deer where I was at the coyotes were vocal off and on today wish one would have came my way praying for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## jacobh

Man I was pumped for tomorrow listening to all the chasing that was going on now Im getting depressed


----------



## PA_ENGR

Was a good day today. Saw 5 bucks and 5 does. Ended up shooting a decent 10 pt. ( possibly 3.5 but may be 2.5 year old) one said was real nice other side was almost totally different. Still have some doe tags left. Had a guy come out of his stand at 1130 and look around before leaving. Guess he should have stayed till 1 like me, lol

Driving deer to butcher saw a lot of does by themselves. Thinking big ones should be on the move next couple of days if the don't get locked up first. Yearling this seem to be extra frisky for last week and half. Was waiting to see the one drop dead as it kept pushing does for several hours at full blast.


----------



## Mathias

Well, I saw several does/fawns and a small forkie early. At sundown I did a 30 second rattling sequence. About 3-5 minutes later a decent 16" eight with a broken tine came in from behind me. I could smell him as he approached. Big body, all jacked up. Another year and a stud for sure. I heard another in the thick stuff sounded like he was working over a shrub or something, but never saw him. The kid that winged the buck the other night dropped a six pointer and I helped him drag it out. One less body in the woods prime time! Beautiful day to be out. 
I'm hunting home area Joe, venturing north next week maybe….
I saw a few n the ride home.
Good luck all.


----------



## Xforce41

15 hours straight sit today and no shooters.
Bunch of doe and small bucks.
First time into that spot.
Definitely potential area for my target buck!


----------



## loutzenhiser

Couple doe tonight but thats it. Both woods I hunt are quiieeet. But can only get better from here...cause sure as hell cant get worse.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Saw nothing and found no scrapes or rubs anywhere to be seen.


----------



## LetThemGrow

It was good to be out today...I usually try to get in a few all days sits starting around Halloween. 7:30 this morning a young buck worked through...so I thought it would be an active day. Turns out it was a windy and chilly morning; no more deer sighted. It wasn't until 1:30 this afternoon that I saw another deer. 

I have read and watched once from a distance....but I have never been in the middle of a "breeding party". One doe and five bucks showed up! Grunting, posturing....it was intense. I was a shaking lump by the time the oldest buck offered me a shot at 20 yards 20 minutes later. Had to be one of the coolest experiences I have had in the woods! Just lucky to be in the right place at the right time....


----------



## bowtechlx

I got skunked today. Hunted both the morning and the evening. Guess its time for a new spot lol.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

LetThemGrow said:


> It was good to be out today...I usually try to get in a few all days sits starting around Halloween. 7:30 this morning a young buck worked through...so I thought it would be an active day. Turns out it was a windy and chilly morning; no more deer sighted. It wasn't until 1:30 this afternoon that I saw another deer.
> 
> I have read and watched once from a distance....but I have never been in the middle of a "breeding party". One doe and five bucks showed up! Grunting, posturing....it was intense. I was a shaking lump by the time the oldest buck offered me a shot at 20 yards 20 minutes later. Had to be one of the coolest experiences I have had in the woods! Just lucky to be in the right place at the right time....


Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Mathias said:


>


How's your decoy been working for you?


----------



## nicko

Very cool lookin buck letthemgrow. Looks wide. Congrats!


----------



## Mathias

2 bucks went to it today. First real usage. The 8 came as as a result of me calling. He seemed more inclined to fight.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats LTG he's a great looking buck


----------



## davydtune

Nice buck!


----------



## falconduke

Nice buck LTG! Post some more pics of him man!


----------



## airwolf

Nice to see some of you guys hitting paydirt already. the year cant get any worse for me. will be out early tomorrow, weather conditions are ideal. I will be shocked if I dont get any action. will be in my best spot and its Halloween, lets do this! good luck to everyone out tomorrow.


----------



## Hammer 1

LetThemGrow said:


> It was good to be out today...I usually try to get in a few all days sits starting around Halloween. 7:30 this morning a young buck worked through...so I thought it would be an active day. Turns out it was a windy and chilly morning; no more deer sighted. It wasn't until 1:30 this afternoon that I saw another deer.
> 
> I have read and watched once from a distance....but I have never been in the middle of a "breeding party". One doe and five bucks showed up! Grunting, posturing....it was intense. I was a shaking lump by the time the oldest buck offered me a shot at 20 yards 20 minutes later. Had to be one of the coolest experiences I have had in the woods! Just lucky to be in the right place at the right time....


Awesome deer!


----------



## jesses80

good luck tomorrow guy's letthemgrow great buck congrats.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Good luck guys. I'm gonna hike to a new spot in state lands. Hopefully deer cooperate.


----------



## King

Just pulled into the horse farm. Will be packing up and heading to my setup here in a few minutes. Good luck to everyone getting out today. Crisp 37 degrees here in Cochranville with a WNW wind at 3 mph. Perfect late October morning to be in the timber!


----------



## LXhuntinPA

good luck to everyone heading out this morning. I'll be at work for another hour and may try to fill a doe tag this evening.


----------



## King

Perched 20 feet up in my Viper. Woods are calm. Starting to hear some geese off in the distance preparing to lift off of the nearby pond. I have a good feeling about this morning!


----------



## fishguts430

Has a real nice buck chase a doe off the property I hunt when I showed up bittersweet moment


----------



## nicko

30 minutes too early. I'm settled in and two just came trotting through within 25 yards. The moon was bright enough to see their outlines. Hopefully more to come at legal light.

Good luck today boys. Shoot straight.


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck LTG Congrats. 

In my tree arrow nocked ready to go. Only thing needed are some deer. Seems like the first day in a while the wind isnt blowing. Good luck all that are out.


----------



## nicko

Hearing a lot of movement already. Who's gonna down a Halloween buck today?


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> It was good to be out today...I usually try to get in a few all days sits starting around Halloween. 7:30 this morning a young buck worked through...so I thought it would be an active day. Turns out it was a windy and chilly morning; no more deer sighted. It wasn't until 1:30 this afternoon that I saw another deer.
> 
> I have read and watched once from a distance....but I have never been in the middle of a "breeding party". One doe and five bucks showed up! Grunting, posturing....it was intense. I was a shaking lump by the time the oldest buck offered me a shot at 20 yards 20 minutes later. Had to be one of the coolest experiences I have had in the woods! Just lucky to be in the right place at the right time....


Nice,Congrats !!


----------



## King

Had a couple moving early. One was grunting about 25 minutes ago about 75 yards to my left.


----------



## 138104

Good luck guys. Soccer game this morning, so won't get out until this afternoon. Going to do some "scouting" from the house this morning.


----------



## pope125

Good luck to everyone out this morning !!! Wish I was out there nice morning , I will be in a tree tonight or tomorrow morning in Ohio .


----------



## LetThemGrow

Thanks guys! Best of luck this morning and rest of season!


----------



## King

Good Lord. I just pulled a tick off me. What in God's name are they still doing out?


----------



## BowhunterT100

Don't feel bad I pulled one off of me last night.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Fellas this is your ohio adopted brother,all settled in here nice morning 44 degrees was suppose to be 10 degrees cooler never got there.good luck to you all!


----------



## pa.bowhunter

I got in pretty early this morning and I'm really glad I did I had deer or at least they sounded like deer all around me. Hoping to connect this morning weather conditions seem right.


----------



## Billy H

Buck chasing a doe in the thick stuff. Big body but still yet to see his headgear. Grunting his fool head off.


----------



## Mathias

Nice buck LTGRow, congrats.
Nothing moving here. Beautiful 31 degree morning.


----------



## EXsystem

*Good morning*

Not much going on as far as pre rut activity. Had some year and 1/2 old bucks roll through then this nice group of does. Sure does suck not to have a doe tag this year.
Good luck to those that are out enjoying this nice fall weather!


----------



## EXsystem

LTG sounds like you had a great experience. Thats a nice buck congrats.


----------



## EXsystem

nicko said:


> Hearing a lot of movement already. Who's gonna down a Halloween buck today?


Me, me I want to. One of my dreams is to shoot a buck on Halloween. Just glad to be out today and not have work today is a plus!


----------



## nicko

Best morning for movement I've had all season. Had a doe 25-30 yards for 10-15 minutes but no clear shot. It's nice just seeing deer for a change.


----------



## 12-Ringer

You guys will notice I deleted the post about me being out...as I am not out this morning. My buddy grabbed my phone and made that post as a joke to rub it in a little that I'm not in the stand...he called late last night and said he was having trouble finding a doe he hit so I am out helping him. I am not very confident...his explanation and all of the evidence I've collected so far sure looks like a shoulder or superficial hit. I did get a homemade venison scrapple sandwich out of this deal..so there was some consolation...WOW!!!! Has anyone ever had venison scrapple? This stuff is amazing.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

That doe led that buck right out of my life. Hoping to see something hit a scrape 50 yards straight out. Wish I could sit all day.


----------



## Lcavok99

Woods are dead here. So far this year I have seen no sign of the Rut. The past 3 Times I went out I did not see anything. It always seems that for my area the deer go into rut around the last few days of the season.


----------



## alancac98

31Degrees right now up on the mountain. Decided to go in deep. The 4wheeler got me the first1 1/2 miles, then had the other half mile walk. Had a deer already there waiting for me (acorns). Had a huge disturbance below me around 7:15, but all has been quiet and calm since. We'll see if the trek was worth it. Good luck everyone. Oh, forgot to mention), I fogot my insulated bibs at home, so I'm 25 feet up in just my 6 pocet pants - gettin a bit chilly.


----------



## nicko

Does anybody use insulated boot covers on stand? I can keep all parts of my body warm except my feet.


----------



## jacobh

Nick I have icebreakers brother if u come home let me know U can use a pair


----------



## Chad B.

So tired of wind and tree rats!


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> You guys will notice I deleted the post about me being out...as I am not out this morning. My buddy grabbed my phone and made that post as a joke to rub it in a little that I'm not in the stand...he called late last night and said he was having trouble finding a doe he hit so I am out helping him. I am not very confident...his explanation and all of the evidence I've collected so far sure looks like a shoulder or superficial hit. I did get a homemade venison scrapple sandwich out of this deal..so there was some consolation...WOW!!!! Has anyone ever had venison scrapple? This stuff is amazing.
> 
> Joe


Good luck finding the doe !! Joe, who makes the scrapple ?


----------



## skinner2

Had a small buck come cruising through at first light. Looked like he was searching for a lady. Seen 4 doe after that unfortunately nothing was following them.


----------



## onebigdude

Just had the 8 point I'm after come crashing through the woods after a doe with a tiny basket rack in tow. The 8 chased off the basket 3 times, then they all disappeared. In 1A


----------



## fap1800

Just drilled a nice 8. Arrow broke off with a foot of penetration. Going to give him some time.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Does anybody use insulated boot covers on stand? I can keep all parts of my body warm except my feet.


I have a need for arctic shield covers once it gets cold and I plan to sit more than a few hours. They work and are easy to pack in.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Does anybody use insulated boot covers on stand? I can keep all parts of my body warm except my feet.


Yea...I have several pair, but have settled on the Artic Shield boot blankets for their unique combo of portability and warmth. Combined with a pair of Cabelas Ingenious socks and Heat Holder Wool socks they insure just about any pair of boots are well insulated.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Good luck finding the doe !! Joe, who makes the scrapple ?


Said he got 3 lbs from someone he works with...you can bet I'll be bothering him for that info...it was really good.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Just drilled a nice 8. Arrow broke off with a foot of penetration. Going to give him some time.


Good luck....in these situations success typically favors the patience. Was the shot well-placed? Where are you located? Do you have access to some help?

Joe


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Just drilled a nice 8. Arrow broke off with a foot of penetration. Going to give him some time.


Yes!!! Halloween buck. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Yes!!! Halloween buck. Good luck with the recovery.


Awesome Congrats !!


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck....in these situations success typically favors the patience. Was the shot well-placed? Where are you located? Do you have access to some help?
> 
> Joe


As hard as it...I agree. Shot was perfect but of course I was amped up a bit so I could be misremembering. He bucked up pretty high and was wobbling good when I lost sight. I probably wont have a great blood trail so im erring on caution and waiting.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Yes!!! Halloween buck. Good luck with the recovery.


Thanks. I have my dad and buddy to help with the recovery.


----------



## nicko

Woods have shut down here since that doe left about 7:30. All movement I saw took place between 6:30 and 7:30.


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Yea...I have several pair, but have settled on the Artic Shield boot blankets for their unique combo of portability and warmth. Combined with a pair of Cabelas Ingenious socks and Heat Holder Wool socks they insure just about any pair of boots are well insulated.
> 
> Joe


U recommend the Arctic shields? I was looking at them.


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> U recommend the Arctic shields? I was looking at them.


I like the boot blankets better .


----------



## King

Halloween 8 point down boys! I'll post a picture after I drag him out.


----------



## bmh143

Not out today, but my dad had 5 different bucks two being big 8s. He missed one of them. 3 of the Bucks we've never seen before. 

Next week can't get here quick enough!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

One little doe early... Then nothing


----------



## jacobh

Wow congrats to all the successful guys. My morning started with getting ready for hunting then I got a call my Grandmom is in for emergency surgery for a perforated bowel. My Granmom basically raised me with my mom. Really sucks seeing her this way!!! Best of luck to those still out


----------



## rmm60985

Had this joker come through at 25 yds https://vimeo.com/144216248


----------



## palmatedbuck04

King said:


> Halloween 8 point down boys! I'll post a picture after I drag him out.


Congrats Randy!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I got shut out this morning,hunting close to a resevior duck hunters were banging hard,i got down made a little loop and found 11 scrapes within 80 yds of my tree so i am pretty pumped


----------



## Mr. October

My pa season is done


----------



## spac16

Mr. October said:


> My pa season is done


congrats. that looks like 2 different antlers on left side


----------



## tdonovan55

Up here in 1B saw 3 deer this morning one was for sure a doe. The other 2 I was unsure, way out of bow range, grunted at them, they could care less, so I'm guessing doe as well. Had a flock of 20 turkey go by at 60 yards. The deer were moving this morning. Had to go to work. I'll be back out later on for the late afternoon evening sit. Congrats to the guys tagging out. Glad to see some bucks down.


----------



## Mr. October

spac16 said:


> congrats. that looks like 2 different antlers on left side


It is. Really funky left side


----------



## pa.bowhunter

I had a really good 8pt in this morning but I also had two young bucks chasing a doe out in front of me about 80-100 yards and big boy just couldn't take it so off he went to investigate. He never did any of the chasing just walked behind them. Try to call him back but he wasn't having it. Going back in there this afternoon and see if I can get a crack at him.


----------



## spac16

Mr. October said:


> It is. Really funky left side


That is a cool trophy congrats again


----------



## King

Here's my rutted up 8 point from this morning. 45 yard shot and the Havoc destroyed him. He was hot on the trail of a mature doe.


----------



## King

Not sure why they're sideways...


----------



## Billy H

Congrats king and Pete. 

Fitting that a wild looking buck like that shows up on Halloween.

My day is done unfortunately,,, was a good morning with lots of action. Hated to leave


----------



## joushz

Hoping to get my first antlered and archery buck today. I spooked him last night so hopefully he comes back. He's this area scraped up for 100 yards or so.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Nice bucks guys!
45yds Randy nice way to air it out brother


----------



## Hammer 1

King said:


> Here's my rutted up 8 point from this morning. 45 yard shot and the Havoc destroyed him. He was hot on the trail of a mature doe.
> 
> View attachment 3143553
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143561


That's a great buck and a beautiful Lancaster county deer, congrats!


----------



## loutzenhiser

Congrats to everyone that has scored. Seems they moved early. Heard one go grunting up through a thicket around 730 and that was it. Beautiful morning. Gone hit the evening hunt.


----------



## KMiha

Congrats to the successful hunters!

Sorry to hear that JacobH, hopefully everything works out. Best wishes.


----------



## jacobh

Thank u sir. She's out of surgery and doing well. Very scary to see a strong 83 yr old woman so scared. Breaks my heart


----------



## Applebag

Nice one October. He is funky and I like that.


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Wow congrats to all the successful guys. My morning started with getting ready for hunting then I got a call my Grandmom is in for emergency surgery for a perforated bowel. My Granmom basically raised me with my mom. Really sucks seeing her this way!!! Best of luck to those still out


I hope she's okay man. I haven't forgotten about you yet. I'll be in touch soon just been super busy.


----------



## fap1800

Found him. He didnt even go 100 yards. 10pt.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks brother no problem call when u get around to it. Thanks




Applebag said:


> I hope she's okay man. I haven't forgotten about you yet. I'll be in touch soon just been super busy.


----------



## bmh143

Nice bucks guys!


----------



## nicko

Nice bucks guys. Big congrats on your trick-or-treat bucks.

Good to hear your grandmothers surgery went well Scott.


----------



## fishguts430

Nice bucks! Headed out around 3. I had 7 different bucks in camera in early summer and having been back to the spot in till yesterday morning. I did see a doe. I hate to try a new spot but it is a new spot so could be worth it. Saw a lot of bucks cjasing at my other spot making it hard to try this new one


----------



## whizkid22

Great buck Fap


----------



## KMiha

That's a stud Fap, congrats!!


----------



## King

Hammer 1 said:


> That's a great buck and a beautiful Lancaster county deer, congrats!


Thanks. He was actually a Chester County buck.


----------



## King

He ran maybe 100 yards into a marshy area. Brutal drag. Neither of my hunting buddies were able to hunt this morning so it was just me.


----------



## alancac98

Congrats to everyone who scored this morning - great job. Some really nice bucks have hit the ground. I unfortunately saw nothing. Might get out tomorrow for a little scout session. Can't hit the woods tonight as I have to take my two grand-kids trick or treating. Good luck to those of you who will hit the field tonight.


----------



## nicko

I pulled cards on the two cameras I hung on Thursday afternoon. One cam I hung in front of an existing mock scrape I started last year and refreshed this year (with my own wee wee). The other cam I hung in front of a brand new mock scrape I made just on Thursday in an area where I saw a rub line and where I thought the deer would travel. The brand new scrape produced one video of a doe hitting it this morning at 4am and licking the branch above. 

The other existing mock scrape had a spike on it less than 5 hours later. This morning at 4am, a 4 point cruised past it and at 8am, it looked like the same 4 point coming back from the other direction.

Al this was done by simply making sure my boots were sprayed down well with scent killer, kicking the leaves away and getting it down to bare earth, and soaking them with my own whizz.


----------



## Hammer 1

Going out now! I have not hunted this stand in 3 weeks, I will be the only person on 200 acres hoping for the best.


----------



## Mr. October

fap1800 said:


> Found him. He didnt even go 100 yards. 10pt.
> View attachment 3143937
> View attachment 3143937


Awesome!


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> It was good to be out today...I usually try to get in a few all days sits starting around Halloween. 7:30 this morning a young buck worked through...so I thought it would be an active day. Turns out it was a windy and chilly morning; no more deer sighted. It wasn't until 1:30 this afternoon that I saw another deer.
> 
> I have read and watched once from a distance....but I have never been in the middle of a "breeding party". One doe and five bucks showed up! Grunting, posturing....it was intense. I was a shaking lump by the time the oldest buck offered me a shot at 20 yards 20 minutes later. Had to be one of the coolest experiences I have had in the woods! Just lucky to be in the right place at the right time....


I saw this this morning before I left for the stand but didn't have time to respond. Great job! 

I was in the middle of a breeding party once but I was on the ground hunting ducks with a shotgun. It was an entertaining 1/2 hour that culminated with me nearly getting run over by a big 10 point.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Wow congrats to all the successful guys. My morning started with getting ready for hunting then I got a call my Grandmom is in for emergency surgery for a perforated bowel. My Granmom basically raised me with my mom. Really sucks seeing her this way!!! Best of luck to those still out


Sorry. I hope she is okay


----------



## Mr. October

King said:


> Here's my rutted up 8 point from this morning. 45 yard shot and the Havoc destroyed him. He was hot on the trail of a mature doe.
> 
> View attachment 3143553
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143561


Great job! It looks like it was "the morning". Lots of bucks looking for treats got tricked instead.


----------



## Mr. October

King said:


> He ran maybe 100 yards into a marshy area. Brutal drag. Neither of my hunting buddies were able to hunt this morning so it was just me.


I was hunting behind my buddy's house. He had filled his tag but helped me track and drag. The track wasn't terribly but the funny part is as we we blood trailing, we got near a creek bottom and I said "Stay on the blood. I'll drop to the creek and walk along and see if I see him". I walked the creek, staring intently down into the creek bottom and the opposite hillside where it was thick and brushy. I went a couple hundred yards, turned around and saw my buddy near the creek waving at me. As I walked up I saw the buck laying at his feet. Apparently I walked right by him. LOL! I wasn't expecting him to be laying in the open woods on my side of the creek. I probably almost tripped over it.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Got it done boys! As I said before it's been a ruff season for me, more bear sightings then bucks. By far he's not my biggest but I'm pumped with him. 25 yards, spot and stalk, game lands. He went maybe 30 yards, really impressed with the slick trick mags. He was chasing a doe hard. Took about 4 hours to get him out by myself. I was around 2 miles deep in the timber. Today was actually my last day to hunt do to my work schedule. Good luck to every, i think the best times are yet to come. Hope the weather holds off for you guys.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> U recommend the Arctic shields? I was looking at them.



I have them both, don't like the bulk of hte boot blankets, especially on stand. In a blind I have no issue, both have performed equally well, but the Arctic shiled pack so small and lightweight hard to putt the ice breakers above them...at least for me....check out ebay, got mine brand new for $14....

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...tic+shield+.TRS0&_nkw=arctic+shield+&_sacat=0

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

bowhuntercoop said:


> Got it done boys! As I said before it's been a ruff season for me, more bear sightings then bucks. By far he's not my biggest but I'm pumped with him. 25 yards, spot and stalk, game lands. He went maybe 30 yards, really impressed with the slick trick mags. He was chasing a doe hard. Took about 4 hours to get him out by myself. I was around 2 miles deep in the timber. Today was actually my last day to hunt do to my work schedule. Good luck to every, i think the best times are yet to come. Hope the weather holds off for you guys.


Nice!!! Today definitely appears to be the day. But Halloween is always good.


----------



## 138104

Finally out with the bow for the first time this year! Would be cool to take Halloween buck with the Halloween bow.

Congrats to those who scored today. Some really nice bucks hit the ground!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man - maybe I should have gone out instead of helping my buddy and his boys, you guys laid the smack down this morning....congrats to all those who got-r-dun....as for me...I can't get out tonight, but I did use this afternoon to get 5lbs of snack sticks and 10lbs of sweet bolgna prepared. Stick are in the smoker now, bologna tomorrow....I'll be updating on the Hey Smokers thread....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2400741

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Finally out with the bow for the first time this year! Would be cool to take Halloween buck with the Halloween bow.
> 
> Congrats to those who scored today. Some really nice bucks hit the ground!


That this is too darn purty to be out in the woods...good luck man, that rig looks HUNGRY...FEED IT!!!!!

2008.5 GT500 likely the best I've ever owned, my Pop is shooting it now, I have another in the safe and I am armed with a custom Synergy at the moment.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## 138104

Thanks, Joe. I already have a single doe 60 yards out. Good start to the afternoon.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Was a good day Joe! Good luck the rest of the season. My thoughts are prayers are with your family.


----------



## Applebag

Thanks for the info Joe, I'm gonna get a pair for the next freeze. 

Congrats to everyone who got it done this morning. Each and every one of these bucks are awesome trophies. Either PA antler restrictions are starting to work, or we have some super talented fellas in here.


----------



## Applebag

For all of the rest of us who haven't yet scored, I have a little something that may help you stay positive. 

I listen to the hunt fish podcast, they have lots of tips and it's super helpful. They sell this rut determination calculator for 15 bucks. It seemed like a cheap ploy, but for nothing other than confidence, I caved and bought it. For my zip code in Dallas, PA: the seek stage is supposed to start November 7-9. Then the chase stage after that. For anyone within a few miles it's the same. But anyone further out from me it's still pretty close to those few days before and after. 
This is based on the theory of the rut being determined by the acceleration of loss of daylight. Using calculations based on numbers from the farmers almanac. 
It could be BS. But you can bet I will be on stand those days. And this info certainly makes me feel better about the high temps this week. I might actually take the week off to reduce pressure in that area and go out the morning of the 7th. 

For anyone who wants to argue about why/when the rut ACTUALLY starts, I'm not the one to argue with. I don't know how they got this figure. But they do stand by their product.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bowhuntercoop said:


> Was a good day Joe! Good luck the rest of the season. My thoughts are prayers are with your family.


That is awesome man, the smile says I all and thanks for the sentiment, it is very much appreciated. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

You guys have got me all juiced...I started to look ahead to next week to plan...70-degrees[emoji32] what the heck?

Joe


----------



## Ned250

Congrats King and fap!!


----------



## Ned250

Good start to the evening. Was cool watching momma investigate that tree I walked over 2hrs ago. She's nowhere near in heat I guess since the little one was still in tow. 

https://vimeo.com/144236359


----------



## Mathias

I'm seeing nothing, pretty bummed. My buddy about 400 yards away says he just shot a monster. Awaiting pics...


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I'm seeing nothing, pretty bummed. My buddy about 400 yards away says he just shot a monster. Awaiting pics...


Be sure to share...seems like today was the day to be out.....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


>


Man that's a cool looking buck....tell your buddy congrats from the AT crowd.

Joe


----------



## Eman89so

I just wanna see a deer lol


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> My pa season is done


That's a very unique trophy....well done!


----------



## LetThemGrow

King said:


> Here's my rutted up 8 point from this morning. 45 yard shot and the Havoc destroyed him. He was hot on the trail of a mature doe.
> 
> View attachment 3143553
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143561


Very nice way to go!


----------



## LetThemGrow

fap1800 said:


> Found him. He didnt even go 100 yards. 10pt.
> View attachment 3143937
> View attachment 3143937


Beauty! Congrats!


----------



## LetThemGrow

bowhuntercoop said:


> Got it done boys! As I said before it's been a ruff season for me, more bear sightings then bucks. By far he's not my biggest but I'm pumped with him. 25 yards, spot and stalk, game lands. He went maybe 30 yards, really impressed with the slick trick mags. He was chasing a doe hard. Took about 4 hours to get him out by myself. I was around 2 miles deep in the timber. Today was actually my last day to hunt do to my work schedule. Good luck to every, i think the best times are yet to come. Hope the weather holds off for you guys.


Well done....I would NOT have liked that drag.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Applebag said:


> Thanks for the info Joe, I'm gonna get a pair for the next freeze.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got it done this morning. Each and every one of these bucks are awesome trophies. Either PA antler restrictions are starting to work, or we have some super talented fellas in here.


I just got lucky so not sure where to give the credit....



Mathias said:


>


Sweet


----------



## nicko

Love seeing some Halloween bucks. Congrats everybody who scored.


----------



## pope125

Sitting here in Zanesville Ohio eating dinner going thru the thread , congrats to everyone that put one in the dirt today .


----------



## PA prime

Nice lookin bucks hitting the ground today, congrats to all!


----------



## JFoutdoors

Sat and watched does for over 2 hours eating my food plot. Then at last light as the does walked away into the woods I heard two grunts and a buck chased them all back towards me. It was so dark at that point i couldnt see how big he was. Either way it was a decent night and i have the week off to hunt. Not to thrilled about this coming weeks temps but at least the lows are in the 30s.


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Sitting here in Zanesville Ohio eating dinner going thru the thread , congrats to everyone that put one in the dirt today .


What outfitter you with Bob?


----------



## Mathias

Congrats to all the successful hunters today! Definitely some sweet kills, my buds included.
Can't help but feel a little depressed after not seeing a shooter yet this year…..


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> What outfitter you with Bob?


When I had my lease in Ohio I became real good friends with the guy that had the farm that bordered mine . We have been friends for 10 years but has been asking me for a few years to come hunt his farm . He has a little over 600 acres with a very strict management program . Pretty much he does not shoot anything younger than 5 years old .


----------



## nicko

Can't wait to hear some updates Bob. Good luck.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Congrats to all the successful hunters today! Definitely some sweet kills, my buds included.
> Can't help but feel a little depressed after not seeing a shooter yet this year…..


Don't feel too bad Matt. A day where I just SEE deer is a victory for me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I know this thread is just a small smattering of what happens in PA, but some pretty darn nice guys guys, got some pretty darn nice deer over the last couple days. Hoping we can move this along despite whatever curveballs life throws at us.

Congrats to all of the successful hunters.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Quick Potter update....warm, windy, misty rain most of the day. Very little movement both on the lease and on our own property. The fleet of cams on the lease same as cams on our property, most of the movement occurring at night. It only takes one doe to jump things off though....

Joe


----------



## King

12-Ringer said:


> Quick Potter update....warm, windy, misty rain most of the day. Very little movement both on the lease and on our own property. The fleet of cams on the lease same as cams on our property, most of the movement occurring at night. It only takes one doe to jump things off though....
> 
> Joe


That certainly was evident this morning. Saw 12+ doe but it only took that one hot doe to enter the area and everything went crazy.


----------



## jacobh

I sat this afternoon saw 4 2 little bucks and a big doe with a button buck still. Definately strange in my area


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Quick Potter update....warm, windy, misty rain most of the day. Very little movement both on the lease and on our own property. The fleet of cams on the lease same as cams on our property, most of the movement occurring at night. It only takes one doe to jump things off though....
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the update Joe. Hoping Bruce can get a hot doe to run in front of his stand.


----------



## 12-Ringer

King said:


> That certainly was evident this morning. Saw 12+ doe but it only took that one hot doe to enter the area and everything went crazy.


Congrats again Randy!

Joe


----------



## rambofirstblood

The last 3 days I've seen all the hunters out.
fox , owls , and a red tail hawk.
No buck yet, but a few starting to show up on the cameras.


----------



## Squirrel

I passed a button buck this morning. A doe and bb came through at 8:41. I could have shot the bb several times at 14 yards. But I won't shoot bb's. The doe never presented a shot.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> I'm seeing nothing, pretty bummed. My buddy about 400 yards away says he just shot a monster. Awaiting pics...


Based on the picture he did indeed.


----------



## yetihunter1

Tonight was a good night!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats yeti on the big girl


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Matt...that's awesome!!! Out of your blind?

Joe


----------



## jesses80

congrats to the guys that got it done today I on the other hand had a big goose egg for for the pass two days not even seeing a deer.


----------



## King

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats again Randy!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe!


----------



## j.d.m.

Have to say, today, all day has got to be the least activity I've seen in a long time. NOTHING was moving at all. Hope it picks up soon. This is 3b Wyoming county.


----------



## Eman89so

Spotting tonight showed bachelor groups... Bucks needed down with does... It was sad.. 2f


----------



## onebigdude

Congrats on the Halloween bucks and everyone that has filled tags! Had a pretty cool experience leaving the stand tonight. I climbed down and walked over to swap sd cards. When I stood back up, I locked eyes with a red fox that had snuck within 15 yards of me head on. We both froze for a second then he booked it. All the years I've spent hunting this same farm, that only the 2nd I've seen, and would have been a first on my cam.


----------



## joushz

Didn't see a thing all afternoon. Went to lunch at 4:30 came back at 5 and there was the buck I was after walking down the road. I raced ahead of him trying not to spook him and got into a spot where I thought he was going to show. After about 15-20 minutes he walked up on a ridge about 60 yards away and would not come any closer no matter rattling or grunting. Guess I'll have to see if can get out of work a little early next week.


----------



## skezskoz

Man, sounds like today was the day to be out, some real nice deer fellas. Congrats!


----------



## loutzenhiser

Best sit yet tonight. Two shooters, unfortunately tbey didnt cooperate but gets me excited about next week. A mama and her triplets kept me company from six till dark. Saw 6 ringneck heading into woods. Things definitely heating up Including the temps. Haha.


----------



## Chad B.

Crazy night in the woods tonight! I sat until 11 this morning only seeing a small 3pt. Got back in the woods at 2pm and at 2:50 I saw a buck and he did not seem to be chasing. He did not care when I grunted at him. Then at 3:30 I saw 3 turkey all with 6 inch beards, I needed 5 feet to get one and it never happened. 5 I saw 7 doe and they were just walking through. 6:15 this guy walked in. Came to 10 yards and saw me, turned around and started to walk away. At 25 yards he stopped quartering away, I let the arrow fly and it made a weird hollow sound. I got down and found the arrow with blood on it but not totally covered. I did not track him, went home and waited for my dad to come and help track him. Went about 200 yards and I ended up hitting him in the neck! I had to of hit a branch. The arrow came out at the bottom of his throat white patch. I have no clue how I hit that high, I was aiming about midway between shoulder and start of back leg. I am really happy we found him and that my father was here. He does not hunt as much anymore and it was nice to have him here to help. I have always liked hunting Halloween, I got my first archery buck on Halloween. This is not the biggest but I am really happy with him.


----------



## Chad B.

Why is it upsidedown?!?!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats* LTG - Mr. October - King - fap1800 - bowhuntercoop - yetihunter1 -Chad B. & Mathias's Buddy*...Nicely done fellas!* :cheers:

Today i went back to the farm where i saw the 2 doe and 5pt on my 1st outing of the season...and saw 2 doe and 2 buck this morning. 
1 doe by her lonesome...then a bit later a 4pt that was being followed...by a doe, who both went past me at 30yds.

Then, from the opposite direction a bit later a buck who's only been seen in the dark by cam's...a mature, heavy racked 10pt, he's a mainframe 8...with matching 5-6" drop tines:hail:. 
At around 75-80yds ,i gave a doe bleat and as quiet as it was he turned his head and looked my direction immediately but shortly after kept strolling like he had not a care in the world. No scent out (may have helped, maybe not) and my gruntcall somehow got left in the truck!!!

At least i got to see him in all his glory in the light of day ...and he's still calling the area home, another guy took off work all last week and hunted there most of it.

Oh...and other property i mentioned earlier in the week that i hunted was in fact sold.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Chad B. said:


> Why is it upsidedown?!?!


Don't know why it does that sheet...congrats on finding your Halloween treat!


----------



## Chad B.

Thank you for fixing that!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Not a problem Sir. Happy to do it.


----------



## Mr. October

Chad B. said:


> Why is it upsidedown?!?!


I thought maybe you were hunting in China. 

Congratulations on another great Halloween treat!


----------



## Ned250

Congrats chad!


----------



## Billy H

Wow the numbers of kills went up since I was on here earlier. Congrats to the archers that got it done.


----------



## Mr. October

So here is a Sunday discussion . . . 

As you know baiting is legal with several restrictions in special regulations areas. I know there is a lot of controversy about baiting. For full disclosure, we tried it on our little piece of property last year with no success. All we fed (according to our cameras) was two little doe fawns, a bunch of mourning doves, squirrels, and about 15 very fat raccoons. The feeder had no bearing on our hunting outcomes. It was a PIA to maintain and keep filled, and we haven't bothered with it this year. 

That said, there are about 2 gazillion feeders in the area around us. Some by hunters which follow PGC regulations, but all the non and anti-hunters in the area have everything from industrial pig feeders to one place that actually has a feed trough for the deer. My question is, wildlife is wildlife whether a hunter is involved or not. How come non-hunting feeders don't fall under the same regulations as feeders put out by hunters (small capacity, dispense during hunting hours only, tagged, etc.)? The trough feeder in particular is concerning since these have been tied directly to the spread of diseases like CWD and EHD. I think if a lot of these folks were required to follow the same rules there would be a lot less feeders attracting deer to non-huntable properties.


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> When I had my lease in Ohio I became real good friends with the guy that had the farm that bordered mine . We have been friends for 10 years but has been asking me for a few years to come hunt his farm . He has a little over 600 acres with a very strict management program . Pretty much he does not shoot anything younger than 5 years old .


That'll produce the desired results! Good luck.


----------



## Billy H

Agree that the for lack of a better word "Home Owner" feeders should have some sort of restrictions. Enforcing it would be the fly in the ointment. Years ago we used to feed deer. Threw one small bucket, about 3/4 gallon of corn daily. The deer would come in like clockwork and it was enjoyable to watch them. Downside it kept me from hunting my own property. We stopped when the neighbors buddy came over and shotgunned a couple fawns on the way to the feed. We used to get doe as well as some little buck.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Agree that the for lack of a better word "Home Owner" feeders should have some sort of restrictions. Enforcing it would be the fly in the ointment. Years ago we used to feed deer. Threw one small bucket, about 3/4 gallon of corn daily. The deer would come in like clockwork and it was enjoyable to watch them. Downside it kept me from hunting my own property. We stopped when the neighbors buddy came over and shotgunned a couple fawns on the way to the feed. We used to get doe as well as some little buck.


Some small or less conspicuous feeders would be difficult to police. But the ones around where we hunt are huge, visible from the road (especially noticeable due to the large herds of deer that congregate around them) and would be easily enforceable. The giant trough in the edge of the woods is only about 50 yards off the road. It is not uncommon to see 50-70 deer in the area.


----------



## Lcavok99

Well yesturday I litterly got skunked. I woke up at 4:15 and went outside ti warm up the truck until I got ready and litterly I open my front door to go outside and I take 2 steps and I step on a live skunk. I was so freaking scared I hauled ass up my yard. I probably covered 100 yards in about 6 seconds. Lol. Well I snuck back to the truck, warmed it up. And went hunting to one of my better spots for mature buck. Of course that skunk incident put a bad omen on me for the day and i didn't see a single deer.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Heading out to hang a few stands and do a little scouting today in 2B Westmoreland County. I found some really good sign that I'm hoping will pan out for me within the next few days or so. I'm going to hang a camera as well. Telephone pole size rubs being hit in both directions on the trail. I hope he shows up during shooting hours.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Lcavok99 said:


> Well yesturday I litterly got skunked. I woke up at 4:15 and went outside ti warm up the truck until I got ready and litterly I open my front door to go outside and I take 2 steps and I step on a live skunk. I was so freaking scared I hauled ass up my yard. I probably covered 100 yards in about 6 seconds. Lol. Well I snuck back to the truck, warmed it up. And went hunting to one of my better spots for mature buck. Of course that skunk incident put a bad omen on me for the day and i didn't see a single deer.


 Sorry for your luck, but that would have been hilarious to see!


----------



## wyrnutz

Yesterday was my first all day sit and it was great! Saw 19 deer including 2 sixes and an 8. The 8 ran by at 10 yds. on a hot doe and I could not get him to stop. One six was about 50 yds out beating on a spike that had been running a doe (her tongue was hanging out and you could see her breathing real heavy). The other six slipped behind my stand through some cover, I stopped him and ranged him at 35 yds. I've only been shooting to 30yds. It was downhill and through a fair amount of trees so I think I made the right call. The action was between 12 and 1 and then 3:30 and 5:30.
No doe tag and all on Public land in 5c.

Brian


----------



## Mr. October

Lcavok99 said:


> Well yesturday I litterly got skunked. I woke up at 4:15 and went outside ti warm up the truck until I got ready and litterly I open my front door to go outside and I take 2 steps and I step on a live skunk. I was so freaking scared I hauled ass up my yard. I probably covered 100 yards in about 6 seconds. Lol. Well I snuck back to the truck, warmed it up. And went hunting to one of my better spots for mature buck. Of course that skunk incident put a bad omen on me for the day and i didn't see a single deer.


You should have nudged him a little. That would be a GREAT cover scent.


----------



## Lcavok99

↑↑↑ I don't think so. I trapped one before accidentilly and shot it in the head. I didn't even touch the skunk when getting rid if it and I smelled so bad from being near it I had to take a 40 minute shower.


----------



## Mr. October

Lcavok99 said:


> ↑↑↑ I don't think so. I trapped one before accidentilly and shot it in the head. I didn't even touch the skunk when getting rid if it and I smelled so bad from being near it I had to take a 40 minute shower.


Yeah but a buck probably couldn't have smelled you over that. LOL!


----------



## nicko

That skunk is good cover scent. 

I would have been scared chitless too.


----------



## loutzenhiser

Lcavok99 said:


> Well yesturday I litterly got skunked. I woke up at 4:15 and went outside ti warm up the truck until I got ready and litterly I open my front door to go outside and I take 2 steps and I step on a live skunk. I was so freaking scared I hauled ass up my yard. I probably covered 100 yards in about 6 seconds. Lol. Well I snuck back to the truck, warmed it up. And went hunting to one of my better spots for mature buck. Of course that skunk incident put a bad omen on me for the day and i didn't see a single deer.


Lol. That gives new meaning to the term. Last saturday morning going in I practically stepped on a pheasant. Pitch black up it went and im pretty sure I skunked myself.


----------



## j.d.m.

Chad B. said:


> Why is it upsidedown?!?!


Pictures posts from my iPhone do the same thing. No Rhime or reason. No way to correct it as fa as I know.


----------



## Mathias

things are looking up 
View attachment 3148353


----------



## Buckin doe

Got it done October 30th ! Very Thankful to lord For this buck.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats Matt...that's awesome!!! Out of your blind?
> 
> Joe


No this was out of a stand I have on a real small property. Saw tons of does with little fork horns dogging them all night and one decent 8pt. Had 2 opportunities on does but got busted one the first try and drilled this one at last light for the second. No bucks in range but got to watch a forky run a doe into a fence and the five minutes later run into it himself when she jumped it and he didn't....really hard not to laugh at that.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats that's a fantastic buck


----------



## pope125

Just had a 145" 8 at 10 yds


----------



## jlh42581

I found out Thursday/Friday why backpack whitetail Archery hunts are not popular. Picked a good map spot in Moshannon state forest and went for it.

Heavy does not explain the gear needed. I took my XOP climber, pack was so heavy I had to carry the stand by hand.

Got way back in there, hunted morning, scouted mid day and again that evening.

Saw one single rub, three doe's, one pile of poop... That's it for sign. I was planning to stay Saturday but opted to leave Friday night with things looking so grim.

Was so sore Saturday morning I didn't hunt. Went out last night and didn't see a deer but hunted an unscouted spot due to running late.

Off tomorrow then my next day is Friday. Gonna spend a few hours cleaning up my gear mess at some point.

Was happy with all my gear but I'll never carry a pack and stand into the back country in the same trip again. It would require two trips, sled or cart. I never regretted selling a cart till now.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

jlh42581 said:


> I found out Thursday/Friday why backpack whitetail Archery hunts are not popular. Picked a good map spot in Moshannon state forest and went for it.
> 
> Heavy does not explain the gear needed. I took my XOP climber, pack was so heavy I had to carry the stand by hand.
> 
> Got way back in there, hunted morning, scouted mid day and again that evening.
> 
> Saw one single rub, three doe's, one pile of poop... That's it for sign. I was planning to stay Saturday but opted to leave Friday night with things looking so grim.
> 
> Was so sore Saturday morning I didn't hunt. Went out last night and didn't see a deer but hunted an unscouted spot due to running late.
> 
> Off tomorrow then my next day is Friday. Gonna spend a few hours cleaning up my gear mess at some point.
> 
> Was happy with all my gear but I'll never carry a pack and stand into the back country in the same trip again. It would require two trips, sled or cart. I never regretted selling a cart till now.


I feel your pain. Used to do a ton of backpacking. Mostly camping and fishing. Decided to hunt one spot I found a few miles in. That was rough without packing tent.! The next year I went in before the season and hid my stand so I wouldn't have to carry it with everything else. Never saw anything but does.... Except when fishing then of course I saw buck crossing river 20 yards away and a couple bears, still wanna try again sometime. Good luck


----------



## Eman89so

Pulled cams... Got a nice 10 .. He came through at 9:30 yesterday morning and I was in the other stand ;(


----------



## davydtune

Wow! Congrats everyone! 

I was out from sun up until about 2pm yesterday and only saw a few does and fawns, pretty slow but did pee in a couple fresh scrapes :wink: I wanted to stay out later but my daughter had marching band championships. Not much going on out there yesterday but I was in one of my favorite spots


----------



## Mr. October

Buckin doe said:


> Got it done October 30th ! Very Thankful to lord For this buck.
> 
> View attachment 3148441


What a beauty! Nicely done!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Buckin doe said:


> Got it done October 30th ! Very Thankful to lord For this buck.
> 
> View attachment 3148441


Nice buck!


----------



## dinodonofrio

Connected on this freak Drop tine buck October 30 at 8:05 AM Lawrence county 1A . He came into a grunt call. Shot was 15 yards, he piled up at 50 yards.
The Hoyt spyder and slick tricks got it done.


----------



## primal-bow

my son first ever doe (first ever deer)

oct 31 2015

3:38pm
bow: hoyt charger 27"dl dw 47#
bh: rage hypodermic 100 gr
arrow: Easton ion spine 500

View attachment 3149321

recovery video....http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kgtech1/media/WP_20151031_15_39_14_Pro_zps0wsjm1qc.mp4.html?o=0


----------



## Ryanp019

Congrats to all of you that have put the hammer on one!!!


----------



## Ryanp019

I was out today to hang a set in a nice pinch point along a hollow in between sever bedding areas. My first hang on I've owned or hunted from (ol man) and Lordy I can tell already that thing will be cozy for all day sits. I'm def in a good spot and I'm off the 6-12th I cannot wait


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Just had a 145" 8 at 10 yds


Nice....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Eman89so said:


> Pulled cams... Got a nice 10 .. He came through at 9:30 yesterday morning and I was in the other stand ;(


Been there[emoji45]


----------



## bowtechlx

Looks Monday the 9th and Tuesday the 10th will be killer days to be out as long as they are not locked down after the warm weather this week.

I'm going to be able to hunt the next two weeks pretty hard. I just hope this coming week ain't to bad cause of the heat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Been mulling things over all weekend trying to put together some kind of a game plan. Like most of the time, I'm probably over thinking things, but I would certainly agree, 11/9-11/11 appear to be dates to focus on at this point.

Joe


----------



## nicko

At this time of the season, you just have to get out when you can. This weekend was a nice prelude based on all the kills posted in this thread. Can't wait to see what the next two weeks bring.

Also, I'm ready now to have nice dry boots the next day after those all day sits in rubber boots.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Haha...mine never get put away...in fact I've added one of these to the box as I can't tell you how often I've forgotten to unplug the dryers, now I don't worry about it, set it, forget it, wake up to dried boots.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005W...mer+outlet&dpPl=1&dpID=415QKTO3DRL&ref=plSrch
Joe


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats to everyone who put one down.
Start my all day sits tomorrow.


----------



## pope125

I did not get into the stand today till like 10:30 am just wanted to shoot my bow first plus wanted to catch up with my friend that I have not seen in years . Final tally today over 30 doe and think it was like 11 buck . 3 bucks over 130 " . No studs yet !! He said I could shoot any deer on the farm he has A 5 year old policy so I'm going to live by that


----------



## tdj8686

pope125 said:


> Just had a 145" 8 at 10 yds



You sure it wasnt 143"?


----------



## pope125

tdj8686 said:


> You sure it wasnt 143"?


What's your point ??


----------



## tdj8686

pope125 said:


> what's your point ??


lol


----------



## pope125

tdj8686 said:


> lol


What's so funny ? Got something to say just say it .


----------



## PaBone

Congrats to everyone that put some deer down. I had a giant ten in Ohio at 40 yards and drew on him three times. Never could get a clear shot. He was by his self and made two scrapes. I will be thinking of those high tines tonight. Two of my buddies killed good bucks around Zanesville last night.


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> What's so funny ? Got something to say just say it .


Probably just messing around with you I guess. 


Don't know if anyone uses this stuff or not, but I was at Dick's today while my brother was in the mall and they have all the Buck Bomb stuff on sale, buy one get one. Never used any scents before or anything, but figured I've spent $10 on a lot worse than two bottles of buck bomb, so why not.


----------



## Buckin doe

Thanks and Good luck I hope You all get it done .Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## jacobh

Pope why didn't u shoot?


----------



## King

pope125 said:


> What's so funny ? Got something to say just say it .


Relax. Don't take everything so personal. It was a joke.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Pope why didn't u shoot?


I'm on a good friend of mines farm in Ohio he has been managing this farm for like 12 years he don't won't you shooting anything under 5 years old . Between him and his neighbor they have a bunch of land .


----------



## pope125

King said:


> Relax. Don't take everything so personal. It was a joke.


Yeah , I bet it was . Guess everything is a joke right ?Guess I'm suppose to be a mind reader


----------



## jacobh

Gotcha wow was gonna say that's a great buck to pass haha. Best of luck to u sounds like your gonna kill a monster given some time


QUOTE=pope125;1080846145]I'm on a good friend of mines farm in Ohio he has been managing this farm for like 12 years he don't won't you shooting anything under 5 years old . Between him and his neighbor they have a bunch of land .[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I'm on a good friend of mines farm in Ohio he has been managing this farm for like 12 years he don't won't you shooting anything under 5 years old . Between him and his neighbor they have a bunch of land .


Good luck...you get the same warm trend out that way that we're experiencing here?

Joe


----------



## Xforce41

bowtechlx said:


> Looks Monday the 9th and Tuesday the 10th will be killer days to be out as long as they are not locked down after the warm weather this week.
> 
> I'm going to be able to hunt the next two weeks pretty hard. I just hope this coming week ain't to bad cause of the heat.


I'm thinking the same thing, I can either take off this coming Thursday and Friday, or the following Monday and Tuesday. Obviously, action will happen regardless at night during the warm day period.


----------



## fishguts430

I hate.setting back the clocks. Now if only got 4 days to hunt the rut since I can't go out after work anymore.


----------



## vonfoust

kgtech said:


> my son first ever doe (first ever deer)
> 
> oct 31 2015
> 
> 3:38pm
> bow: hoyt charger 27"dl dw 47#
> bh: rage hypodermic 100 gr
> arrow: Easton ion spine 500
> 
> View attachment 3149321
> 
> recovery video....http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kgtech1/media/WP_20151031_15_39_14_Pro_zps0wsjm1qc.mp4.html?o=0


Awesome!! Smile says it all. Congratulations!


----------



## Eman89so

What you guys thinking? Heavily hunted area during rifle season... 3.5? He wont make it through rifle season ...


----------



## bowtechlx

I'm up way early, this time change always jacks me up lol. 

I'm going to try to drag some doe in estrus out in front of my blind today. I will try to sit as long as possible, or at least till mother nature calls around lunch time lol.

Good luck to all those going out, and congrats to those who have already scored.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good luck to the folks going out today. I'll be sitting dark to dark with a power nap or two mixed in.


----------



## skinner2

Good luck to everyone. I will probably be out to about 11:00 - 12:00.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Good luck today guys!


----------



## Lcavok99

Good luck everybody. Hust got situated and now relaxing in the stand


----------



## King

Just got setup with a buddy of mine. I'll be on the camera today unless a couple doe move through then I'll grab the bow. 47 degrees and a little foggy. Good luck to everyone who is out this morning. Be safe.


----------



## bowtechlx

Just got to the blind. I dragged a doe in estrus wick 1/2 mile in lol. I refreshed it once, and I hope it brings something in. It my first try at using scent this season.


----------



## jacobh

If u don't want that buck push him my way lol...... Good luck to all those in stand. Be safe and shoot straight



QUOTE=Eman89so;1080855546]
View attachment 3152594


What you guys thinking? Heavily hunted area during rifle season... 3.5? He wont make it through rifle season ...[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

Feels kind of strange to be sitting on stand November 2nd wearing my ultralight gear and just a t-shirt and pair of sweats underneath. It is 55 degrees and clear here I should be hanging out until 9 and then back in around noon if all things work out well. Good luck to everyone else who is out this morning.

Joe


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Nice and cool wind no wind. Super quiet...


----------



## King

pope125 said:


> Yeah , I bet it was . Guess everything is a joke right ?Guess I'm suppose to be a mind reader


Not everything is serious either. Just relax a little bit and have some fun.


----------



## King

12-Ringer said:


> Feels kind of strange to be sitting on stand November 2nd wearing my ultralight gear and just a t-shirt and pair of sweats underneath. It is 55 degrees and clear here I should be hanging out until 9 and then back in around noon if all things work out well. Good luck to everyone else who is out this morning.
> 
> Joe


Good luck Joe! Hope you have a successful day in the timber. You deserve it.


----------



## muppetmower00

Good luck guys, ill be out in the afternoon. This time change has me a little stressed with the time ill be able to get on stand.


----------



## brandon4584

I hunted Halloween morning and things were pretty quiet. Only ended up seeing a doe and two yearlings but I find that is often the case when there is zero wind. You could have heard a pin drop. To top it off I checked my cameras the follow day and my target buck had come past my stand at 5:00 am. With the rut ramping up I'm hoping he'll make that fatal mistake some time soon. I have the 9th through the 13th off so I'll be hitting it hard. I am seeing the scrapes really start to explode. I transitioned 4 camers from food to scrapes. That seems to be my most beneficial move in order to relocate some of the ghost that disappeared when their velvet shed. I'll try to keep things updated from 2A during my week off next week. Good luck to all!


----------



## arrowflinger73

All settled in in Warren County going to sit all day if it doesn't get too warm good luck to everyone out today


----------



## boneheadjaz

Got this guy on Halloween. Bred a doe 30 yds from me.


----------



## Mr. October

boneheadjaz said:


> Got this guy on Halloween. Bred a doe 30 yds from me.
> View attachment 3153146


Damn . . nice buck! Halloween was an awesome deer killing day.


----------



## Mr. October

If anyone hunts just the area just west of 29 near the Turnpike should be sad this morning. There was a really nice, big bodied buck (big 8 or 10) laying dead on the shoulder just past a disabled tractor trailer. Eastbound. Another buck dead down in the grass a quarter mile later. I hate how many animals (deer & others) are killed on roadways.


----------



## Matt Musto

Wow! Great job to all who scored this weekend. I got out Friday evening and didn't see a deer. Saturday morning I hunted a different farm and saw one small buck with a doe and another lone doe, but it was otherwise slow. I was able to pull my camera and got three bucks on it it a month soak. One buck was the one I passed last season and he is an absolute pig bodied deer. I will post the pic when I get home.


----------



## Billy H

Very quiet here this morning.

A couple more nice buck posted , congrats.


----------



## Mathias

Jaz, nice buck, had to be great show.


----------



## boneheadjaz

It was sweet. I posted the story in league play team 7 if anybody is interested. Thanks all and good luck!


----------



## arrowflinger73

That's a hammer bone head congrats


----------



## arrowflinger73

Lots of squirrels and chipmunks on Crack this morning


----------



## fiveohrsp

speaking of chipmunks, it was very rare to see them in my neck of the woods (quakertown area) up until recently. Now i see more of them than squirrels!!


----------



## dspell20

Not PA but I thought I'd share with you boys

I shot this buck last night in Carroll County Ohio at 3:45. He was cruising the inside field edge looking for does and checking scrapes. I saw another shooter an hour later do the same thing in the bottom of a deep valley 

Don't let the warm weather keep you out of the woods this week. They are getting frisky!


----------



## skinner2

Decent morning here so far in 2c. Saw what I believe was a button buck and small doe earlier this morning. Then I had a mature doe come through and she kept looking back. So I passed on her in hopes of a nice buck was following her but no luck with that. Then I heard something on top of the hill and got a glimpse of a nice buck. Couldn't tell for sure how nice he was as I only saw him a split second and he was gone. He was going through a bedding area and heard him grunt . Hope he circles around and comes through. He was about 60 yards above me. Then I had 4 hen turkey come through.


----------



## skinner2

Looks like things are starting to pickup with all the deer put down this weekend.


----------



## Billy H

dspell20 said:


> Not PA but I thought I'd share with you boys
> 
> I shot this buck last night in Carroll County Ohio at 3:45. He was cruising the inside field edge looking for does and checking scrapes. I saw another shooter an hour later do the same thing in the bottom of a deep valley
> 
> Don't let the warm weather keep you out of the woods this week. They are getting frisky!
> 
> View attachment 3153450


Sweet buck. I need to move to the Midwest.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some more nice buck hitting the ground. Had a beauty come through at 8:15. By himself, nose to the ground and stopped once just to lift his head and look in my direction. Couldn't make out details but a definite shooter for me this year. He continued on his way and I just snuck out. I doubt he went into the thicket to bed, he looked more as if he was on mission. If things go well I should be tucked back in that stand by noon to hope he comes by a little closer.

That is a great buck Doug!!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

That Ohio, wow they produce the good ones. Wish we had it here....


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Some more nice buck hitting the ground. Had a beauty come through at 8:15. By himself, nose to the ground and stopped once just to lift his head and look in my direction. Couldn't make out details but a definite shooter for me this year. He continued on his way and I just snuck out. I doubt he went into the thicket to bed, he looked more as if he was on mission. If things go well I should be tucked back in that stand by noon to hope he comes by a little closer.
> 
> That is a great buck Doug!!
> 
> Joe


Good luck with him Joe. Sounds like at least the weather isn't stopping daytime movement. I'll be out Wednesday, seems like the best day of the week until Sat.


----------



## fap1800

fap1800 said:


> Just drilled a nice 8. Arrow broke off with a foot of penetration. Going to give him some time.


Just wanted to share an update on my arrow that broke off. When I was cleaning my buck, I expected to find the busted portion of my arrow with the G5 head buried into the shoulder, which would have prevented a full exit. I was amazed to find that the G5 head broke apart on just a rib. The only part of the head that remained was the base and there were fragments of the blade all throughout the chest cavity. This was a bit of shock for a one-piece head. I shoot GT Hunter 300s w/ 125g heads from my 80# Hunter. Total arrow weight is 480 or so grains. I have had great success with the Montecs in the past, but this has shaken my faith in them. Had the shot been off, either high or a tad back, it could have made recovery challenging.


----------



## naturalsteel

I took a chance and took Nov. 7th til the 14th off . Hoping for cooler weather. Good Luck to all who's out there the next 2 weeks !


----------



## rydwny

Bright and early had a doe come busting down the hull toward me, couple seconds later a little 4 point came through nose to the ground. About a half hour after that heard some ruckus coming out the oak flat and here comes a little 6 point hot on a doe and they came right under my stand. Gotta work at 2 so plan on staying in the stand and long as possible


----------



## skinner2

I wanted to take next week off but couldn't get it off from work. So I have this week off and hope to be able to put one on the ground.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Feels kind of strange to be sitting on stand November 2nd wearing my ultralight gear and just a t-shirt and pair of sweats underneath. It is 55 degrees and clear here I should be hanging out until 9 and then back in around noon if all things work out well. Good luck to everyone else who is out this morning.
> 
> Joe



Joe , it's nice in the morning but warming been in the 70"s


----------



## jlh42581

Busted not one, not two but six deer getting into a saddle I scouted in winter. At one point I walked past two doe's ignoring them. I hit the snooze this morning cause my boy was coughing last night. I didn't wanna pack in and pack out.

Climb up, crank down my XOP stabilizer straps and one of the buckles shatters sending two more over the ridge.

Haven't seen a deer since. My head tells me to stay all day. My stomach says Pad Tai mountain house at the car. Gonna try to live on beef jerky and trail mix I guess.

Phone is almost dead. Forgot the battery pack.


----------



## pahunter1980

Shot this guys Saturday afternoon around 230 he was hot on the trail of a doe and two smaller bucks i grunted at him and he came right to the tree


----------



## King

Skunked this morning. Not a deer in sight. Won't get back out until next weekend.


----------



## TRex18

Took next week off in hopes of cooler weather. I know you can still harvest them in the warm. I'm going to start all day-ers this Friday and go until next sat the 14th. Hope me putting my eggs in the end of season basket will pay off. Good Luck to all you guys in camo tshirts this afternoon and rest of the week. Can you believe its going to be 70 DEGREES? In NOV! In ARCHERY!!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Sounds like Saturday was the day! Congrats everyone


----------



## PAbigbear

Eman89so said:


> View attachment 3152594
> 
> 
> What you guys thinking? Heavily hunted area during rifle season... 3.5? He wont make it through rifle season ...


What makes you so sure he won't make it through rifle season? It appears he has done just that at least three times in his life.


----------



## Applebag

jlh42581 said:


> Busted not one, not two but six deer getting into a saddle I scouted in winter. At one point I walked past two doe's ignoring them. I hit the snooze this morning cause my boy was coughing last night. I didn't wanna pack in and pack out.
> 
> Climb up, crank down my XOP stabilizer straps and one of the buckles shatters sending two more over the ridge.
> 
> Haven't seen a deer since. My head tells me to stay all day. My stomach says Pad Tai mountain house at the car. Gonna try to live on beef jerky and trail mix I guess.
> 
> Phone is almost dead. Forgot the battery pack.


How is that pad thai mountain house? I havent seen that one.


----------



## Mark Ramela

pahunter1980 said:


> Shot this guys Saturday afternoon around 230 he was hot on the trail of a doe and two smaller bucks i grunted at him and he came right to the tree
> View attachment 3153850


That's a stud. Awesome buck, congratulations!


----------



## jlh42581

Applebag said:


> How is that pad thai mountain house? I havent seen that one.


Actually I think it's made by backpackers pantry. I'll let ya know when I eat it.

The mountain house breakfast skillet is my favorite so far, followed by beef stroganoff


----------



## jlh42581

Sweet and sour pork is good too if you don't over water it


----------



## avidarcher88pa

jlh42581 said:


> Actually I think it's made by backpackers pantry. I'll let ya know when I eat it.
> 
> The mountain house breakfast skillet is my favorite so far, followed by beef stroganoff


X2 for beef stroganoff


----------



## jesses80

skunked again this morning good luck this evening guys.


----------



## jesses80

very nice congrats.


pahunter1980 said:


> Shot this guys Saturday afternoon around 230 he was hot on the trail of a doe and two smaller bucks i grunted at him and he came right to the tree
> View attachment 3153850


----------



## jlh42581

This phone is keeping me here right now. It's 60 degrees ugh


----------



## loutzenhiser

You guys makin me hungry. Buck chased doe across road on way in this morning. Saw handful of doe. Had buck come in chasing two young doe. Came right over to me. Triec like hell to make him an 8 but at best was bordeline 7. Had was looked to be nub at end of right horn. I was drawn but couldnt do it. Good morning. Gone put on the sun screen and head back out around 2.


----------



## Crow27

Had a very frustrating day Saturday. Finally had a shooter in sight and coming right at me after some calling, but for some reason he stopped behind some brush at around 40 yards. I thought maybe he had winded me, but the wind was at my face, so that couldn't have been the case. After a few minutes of waiting for movement on his part, I saw him turn to look behind himself then bolt. I wasn't sure what to think was coming.....but not 5 minutes later...a trespasser comes tromping up through the woods from a creek bed. After a good bit of a waving to get his attention, I mouthed "what the %&$* are you doing?". He just waved at me and walked back from where he came. I couldn't have been more livid. By the time I was able to get down from my stand he was long gone. Needless to say I put up A LOT more No Trespassing signs yesterday. I'm not sure if he had permission to hunt the neighboring land and just didn't know where the boundaries were, or if he was truly trespassing purposely. Either way it ruined the best chance I've had in weeks.


----------



## skinner2

Crow27 said:


> Had a very frustrating day Saturday. Finally had a shooter in sight and coming right at me after some calling, but for some reason he stopped behind some brush at around 40 yards. I thought maybe he had winded me, but the wind was at my face, so that couldn't have been the case. After a few minutes of waiting for movement on his part, I saw him turn to look behind himself then bolt. I wasn't sure what to think was coming.....but not 5 minutes later...a trespasser comes tromping up through the woods from a creek bed. After a good bit of a waving to get his attention, I mouthed "what the %&$* are you doing?". He just waved at me and walked back from where he came. I couldn't have been more livid. By the time I was able to get down from my stand he was long gone. Needless to say I put up A LOT more No Trespassing signs yesterday. I'm not sure if he had permission to hunt the neighboring land and just didn't know where the boundaries were, or if he was truly trespassing purposely. Either way it ruined the best chance I've had in weeks.


I would of been irate as well. Hopefully you get another encounter with the deer.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

so far, this is the worst archery season I've ever had.

All I've seen is 2 deer in 32 hrs. of stand time. 

i know the best time is upon us, but it's super hard to keep an interest with only seeing that many deer in that amount of time. especially when you lug around a climber and all the money and preparation that goes into the hunt. i'm super frustrated right now!!


----------



## onebigdude

Crow27 said:


> Had a very frustrating day Saturday. Finally had a shooter in sight and coming right at me after some calling, but for some reason he stopped behind some brush at around 40 yards. I thought maybe he had winded me, but the wind was at my face, so that couldn't have been the case. After a few minutes of waiting for movement on his part, I saw him turn to look behind himself then bolt. I wasn't sure what to think was coming.....but not 5 minutes later...a trespasser comes tromping up through the woods from a creek bed. After a good bit of a waving to get his attention, I mouthed "what the %&$* are you doing?". He just waved at me and walked back from where he came. I couldn't have been more livid. By the time I was able to get down from my stand he was long gone. Needless to say I put up A LOT more No Trespassing signs yesterday. I'm not sure if he had permission to hunt the neighboring land and just didn't know where the boundaries were, or if he was truly trespassing purposely. Either way it ruined the best chance I've had in weeks.


Man, that's rough. Around 5 years ago, I had a local guy that would wander down a huge hill during rifle season and walk straight to the bottom of my stand. Did it 3 years in a row. Both of us wearing blaze orange, I could see him coming from 300 or so yards away, just as he could with me. He would walk to the base of my ladder stand and yell up to me, "seeing anything?". The last time it happened, I climbed down the tree and got in his face pretty good. It was the middle of the winter and I was literally steaming. He got real scared and took off. When I came out of the woods, he was waiting at the land owners house to apologize and tell me he wouldn't be back to the property. I made it very clear that he better not come back or I would jump out of the stand instead of climbing down.


----------



## onebigdude

MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> so far, this is the worst archery season I've ever had.
> 
> All I've seen is 2 deer in 32 hrs. of stand time.
> 
> i know the best time is upon us, but it's super hard to keep an interest with only seeing that many deer in that amount of time. especially when you lug around a climber and all the money and preparation that goes into the hunt. i'm super frustrated right now!!


I was told when I was younger, that's why they call it hunting and not killing. Keep your chin up. Some of the best advice I ever got was, if you're not seeing what you want, move! I had sat in the same part of the woods I hunt for 6 years without moving my stand. There had been a bunch of deer taken from the spot before I started hunting it. I felt like everyday I went without seeing a deer, was one day closer to seeing one. No bucks taken in the last 12 years from the stand, so I gritted my teeth and moved to a different spot, that no one hunted. I've had sightings everyday I've sat out. I've got 4-7 bucks cruising through my new location each week, but only 2 day time sightings while in the stand. Just getting them on my cam has put a new oomph in my step and is helping with the all day sits. Keep at it, it will make the payday that much sweeter. It only took moving my stand about 150 yards


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

onebigdude said:


> I was told when I was younger, that's why they call it hunting and not killing. Keep your chin up. Some of the best advice I ever got was, if you're not seeing what you want, move! I had sat in the same part of the woods I hunt for 6 years without moving my stand. There had been a bunch of deer taken from the spot before I started hunting it. I felt like everyday I went without seeing a deer, was one day closer to seeing one. No bucks taken in the last 12 years from the stand, so I gritted my teeth and moved to a different spot, that no one hunted. I've had sightings everyday I've sat out. I've got 4-7 bucks cruising through my new location each week, but only 2 day time sightings while in the stand. Just getting them on my cam has put a new oomph in my step and is helping with the all day sits. Keep at it, it will make the payday that much sweeter. It only took moving my stand about 150 yards


thanks for the positive reply. the thing that makes it much more frustrating is that in those 32 hrs. of stand time, i've sat in 5 different spots on two different properties combined. all i can do a this point, is just keep going i guess.


----------



## Billy H

A six just cruised through.only deer I've seen since sun up.


----------



## Applebag

Billy H said:


> A six just cruised through.only deer I've seen since sun up.


It's that time where it doesn't matter what time of day, they can cruise by at any moment. Next hunt is going to be an all day.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Applebag said:


> It's that time where it doesn't matter what time of day, they can cruise by at any moment. Next hunt is going to be an all day.


With the warmer than usual temps I keep telling myself that. Need to stay in a stand they are starting to do there thing!


----------



## tdonovan55

Man I'm a little bummed at the warm temps this week and I have off work Tuesday Through Friday. At least I won't freeze.
Hopefully, a buck is looking for some love in the warmer temps this week.


----------



## River420Bottom

On a roof of a house working this afternoon and have watched 5 different bucks chasing does in the the field/thicket from 11-now, one is a great 120" 8 that came down to get a drink at the pond, he looks like one of mine on the wall, super wide but 7-8" tines


----------



## EXsystem

pahunter1980 said:


> Shot this guys Saturday afternoon around 230 he was hot on the trail of a doe and two smaller bucks i grunted at him and he came right to the tree
> View attachment 3153850


Dandy of a buck. congrats.


----------



## Applebag

pa.bowhunter said:


> With the warmer than usual temps I keep telling myself that. Need to stay in a stand they are starting to do there thing!


The warmer temps will probably reduce the daytime movement in general, seeing fewer deer. But I don't think it will stop cruising bucks. The only thing proven 100% effective to stop a cruising buck is an arrow


----------



## JFoutdoors

Not what I am after but I'll take it. First grouse ever.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

I'm with ya! I'm in a descent spot just need to wait em out.


----------



## CMattero

Just got in the stand and 5 does and a buck ran by at 70yds, the buck has a broken main beam I had him under my stand a few weeks ago not sure if he's legal but I'd like to get a better look at him


----------



## bmh143

Nice shot JF! I take it he wasn't flying?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pahunter1980 said:


> Shot this guys Saturday afternoon around 230 he was hot on the trail of a doe and two smaller bucks i grunted at him and he came right to the tree
> View attachment 3153850


Awesome buck...I'd be stoked with something like that....

Joe


----------



## bmh143

Heading up north tomorrow and hunting until Saturday. Hoping the good vibes from this board can negate the warm weather!

All seriousness though I'm not concerned with myself but am taking my GF on her first "real archery" excursion and really just want her to see some deer. At least she won't be complaining it's cold and want to go back to camp I guess!


----------



## King

Here's some better pictures of my Halloween 8 point. My 3 boys had a blast getting to see him. One of my nieces wanted to hop in the last picture.


----------



## King

For the AT police, my apologies for the tongue sticking out. Didn't realize it until I looked at the pictures.


----------



## 12-Ringer

JFoutdoors said:


> Not what I am after but I'll take it. First grouse ever.


Sweet...that's some good shootin' right there...I just missed a pheasant at 55 yards. No excuse for the miss...he was standing on the edge of a power cut and I was about 6" left[emoji45] 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Decided to move my stand about 30 yards so I can cover another edge...what a mistake. I must be more out of shape than I thought as I was soaked with sweat. I'll be in until dark tonight and prepared to be back before light if it's needed.

Good luck guys!

Joe


----------



## King

Good luck Joe.


----------



## bmh143

King said:


> For the AT police, my apologies for the tongue sticking out. Didn't realize it until I looked at the pictures.


What are you gonna do? Great buck and glad to see the kids enjoyed it!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Are chipmunks in season? I've found the honey hole....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

King said:


> For the AT police, my apologies for the tongue sticking out. Didn't realize it until I looked at the pictures.


Wait aren't you like the police Captain or something[emoji12] ....

That's a great buck, congrats. Love to see the excitement and enthusiasm with the kids...

Joe


----------



## pa.bowhunter

I just had a huge fisher in front of me... That was pretty cool!


----------



## jasonk0519

King said:


> For the AT police, my apologies for the tongue sticking out. Didn't realize it until I looked at the pictures.


I didn't know that was frowned upon. Nice Buck, congrats!


----------



## Applebag

King said:


> Here's some better pictures of my Halloween 8 point. My 3 boys had a blast getting to see him. One of my nieces wanted to hop in the last picture.
> 
> View attachment 3155474
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155482
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155498
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155506


The little boss with the binky looks like "this my deer right here"


----------



## Applebag

So how about I took my little cousin to a new archery shop in the area to learn how to shoot his new compound, and the owner of the shop called my bow a "K-Mart bow". I shoot a Bear Legion, I know its not the most expensive thing in the world, but I wouldn't exactly call it a K-Mart bow, its my first bow. And even if it was, why say that? I wanted to shoot back and say "I noticed how small your feet are, guess what that means"... But nope I'm a normal person who says nothing when nothing nice can be said.

So I'm happy with just talking trash on Archery Talk lol.


----------



## dougell

jasonk0519 said:


> I didn't know that was frowned upon. Nice Buck, congrats!


He gets a pass because it's tagged in the ear.


----------



## treestandnappin

12-Ringer said:


> Are chipmunks in season? I've found the honey hole....
> 
> Joe


They're chasing too! Ha Think I saw about 200 saturday, along w/ 562 squirrels


----------



## bowtechlx

treestandnappin said:


> They're chasing too! Ha Think I saw about 200 saturday, along w/ 562 squirrels


Lmao. I keep having one visit me in my blind. Guess its his blind when I'm not in it lol.


----------



## muppetmower00

Had a really big ten walking towards me then the neighbors kid got off the bus and started swinging his back pack in the leaves.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Saw a good size maybe 120-130 buck walking through the middle of a field in fayette county at 2pm. No doe in sight. He was just cruising. Didn't seem to be in a big hurry.


----------



## Ned250

Been in stand all day today and haven't seen a thing. Crazy how it can go sometimes. I've had deer in bow range in this spot on every single sit until today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pa.bowhunter said:


> I just had a huge fisher in front of me... That was pretty cool!


We've been getting them on our cams more and more in Potter...they are impressive killing machines. Watched one go into a hole in a tree, heard a terrible, terrifying sound....a few minutes later he came out backwards dragging an adult racoon.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> So how about I took my little cousin to a new archery shop in the area to learn how to shoot his new compound, and the owner of the shop called my bow a "K-Mart bow". I shoot a Bear Legion, I know its not the most expensive thing in the world, but I wouldn't exactly call it a K-Mart bow, its my first bow. And even if it was, why say that? I wanted to shoot back and say "I noticed how small your feet are, guess what that means"... But nope I'm a normal person who says nothing when nothing nice can be said.
> 
> So I'm happy with just talking trash on Archery Talk lol.


Yo! I'm trying to hunt here..can't have me laughing out loud from stand....wasn't French Creek Outfitters by chance, that's pretty much SOP around there....the natives killed em with sticks and string...it's not about what you shoot, it's about how you shoot it...

Joe


----------



## se7en39

MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> thanks for the positive reply. the thing that makes it much more frustrating is that in those 32 hrs. of stand time, i've sat in 5 different spots on two different properties combined. all i can do a this point, is just keep going i guess.


I don't post alot just do more reading than anything! But he's right sometimes the simplest adjustment can be the biggest improvement!

Had a season like you are having now just last year. Beat myself all off season but pushed myself to find away and I'm back on track! Good luck shoot straight


----------



## 12-Ringer

It only takes one doe....big boy has her pinned about 80 yards away and is fighting off a barrage of smaller buck and even other doe...just had a scrub 5 come by at 10 yards and this decent 6 at 5 yards, opened a scrape, made a rub and took off back up to the pipeline for another whopping I guess? 










They younguns' are movin'

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

Hoyt1021 said:


> On a roof of a house working this afternoon and have watched 5 different bucks chasing does in the the field/thicket from 11-now, one is a great 120" 8 that came down to get a drink at the pond, he looks like one of mine on the wall, super wide but 7-8" tines


I guess you can't sneak your bow up there with you?


----------



## Mr. October

JFoutdoors said:


> Not what I am after but I'll take it. First grouse ever.


That's some good eating.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Three doe, spike, scrub 5, nice 6 all came within 10 yards...much better buck has a doe pinned down about 75 yards...definite shooter, but I doubt it will come together...she wants to head this way with the others but he's cutting her off like a herding dog....he's nice....running out of daylight..high 40s maybe 150.....

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

pa.bowhunter said:


> I just had a huge fisher in front of me... That was pretty cool!


That is cool. I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## LetThemGrow

More great PA bucks guys...congrats to all.

Pulling for you to close the deal Joe...


----------



## nicko

Sounds like you're in the spot Joe.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Three doe, spike, scrub 5, nice 6 all came within 10 yards...much better buck has a doe pinned down about 75 yards...definite shooter, but I doubt it will come together...she wants to head this way with the others but he's cutting her off like a herding dog....he's nice....running out of daylight..high 40s maybe 150.....
> 
> Joe


I would sleep in the stand tonight...lol! 

Good luck! I hope you get him.


----------



## irnwrkr3

So I found some really good sign yesterday while scouting and decided to hang a stand. The perfect tree to put the stand in was covered in poison ivy vines, which I get real bad. Oh well, I hung the stand anyway. My wife called me stupid, I say it's just determination. If the stand doesn't produce, I may have to agree with her!


----------



## Billy H

First all day sit of the year and all I saw was one six. The lack of doe on this property probably isn't helping. Tomorrow I hunt the farm out of a stand I have not been to yet this year. Have some real nice buck on cam there.


----------



## nicko

irnwrkr3 said:


> So I found some really good sign yesterday while scouting and decided to hang a stand. The perfect tree to put the stand in was covered in poison ivy vines, which I get real bad. Oh well, I hung the stand anyway. My wife called me stupid, I say it's just determination. If the stand doesn't produce, I may have to agree with her!


Poison ivy......nothing more than a pesky detail.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Sat all day today nothing til about 2 pm when a button buck bedded 35 yds from me then from 3pm to dark all heck broke loose covered up in deer first time hearing a mature doe bleat young buck chasing her all over total 2 legal bucks but young 4 does and the button


----------



## rambofirstblood

Out all day , a few fawns and 2 small bucks around 11-12 o'clock.


----------



## naturalsteel

pahunter1980 said:


> Shot this guys Saturday afternoon around 230 he was hot on the trail of a doe and two smaller bucks i grunted at him and he came right to the tree
> View attachment 3153850


Nice Buck Pahunter! Congrats!


----------



## 138104

Any Perry Co hunters on here? I'm not seeing any rut signs, but wondering if anyone else is seeing anything.


----------



## muppetmower00

Finally had a good day out. Got in at 2:00 saw 4 different bucks and passed on a decent nine hoping something bigger would come by.


----------



## Ryanp019

Perry24 said:


> Any Perry Co hunters on here? I'm not seeing any rut signs, but wondering if anyone else is seeing anything.


One buddy saw a 6 chasing around some doe on sat. Not real hard but enough. My other buddy was out this evening and had a buck hot on the trail of a doe but couldn't tell how big he was. It's getting real close for us here in PC. I'd bank on sat and on


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Yo! I'm trying to hunt here..can't have me laughing out loud from stand....wasn't French Creek Outfitters by chance, that's pretty much SOP around there....the natives killed em with sticks and string...it's not about what you shoot, it's about how you shoot it...
> 
> Joe


Nope wasn't French creek. Glad I could keep spirits up a bit during the crappy weather.


----------



## Applebag

My brother hung out with this fella today at work. He refused to leave. Stood in that one spot staring for 20 mins. Weird.


----------



## JFoutdoors

bmh143 said:


> Nice shot JF! I take it he wasn't flying?


No not flying. Just got down the tree heading in for lunch and it was standing there. I had guessed he was between 25 and 30yds so i held the 20 pin a little high hitting him in the neck. Rage 2.3 probably would've cut him in two if i knew he was only about 20yds.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey Nick, looking more and more like you might have the right week picked for Potter, Pop was out sun up to sun down and saw three deer, a doe and her two fawns....scrapes and rubs are all over the place, but no buck moving at least that he could see and this afternoon he was in the Cherry Flat stand and you can see a good way in there...got above 70 up there today. No reports of anything going at RYHC either.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Hey Nick, looking more and more like you might have the right week picked for Potter, Pop was out sun up to sun down and saw three deer, a doe and her two fawns....scrapes and rubs are all over the place, but no buck moving at least that he could see and this afternoon he was in the Cherry Flat stand and you can see a good way in there...got above 70 up there today. No reports of anything going at RYHC either.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the update Joe. Hoping Bruce can get on something soon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thanks for the update Joe. Hoping Bruce can get on something soon.


LOL...he just wants to see one...a few of us are going up Thursday night...a little archery, grouse, fall turkey, etc.. mixed bad to keep the kids interested. I'd prefer to sit sun-up to sun-down, if I do that Ty is staying home. He needs a break from this crap and is excited about the possibility of getting a turkey for Thanksgiving.

That's the plan anyway, weather isn't looking great for Friday, so we'll see how things play out.

Joe


----------



## Ryanp019

I was originally scheduled for vacation the 6-12th well moved it today 9th-14 and ill still be able to get out from midday on sat...cannot wait


----------



## KylePA

Even though not an archery hunt I was able to shoot a cow elk this morning in zone 2. Had an incredible experience.









Incredibly excited and truly blessed so had to share. 


Here was the herd bull that was with the group I took my cow from.










And the true bummer is I had a number of cows all under 50 yards, Ehhh shoulda brought the bow.


----------



## Deerslayer Jr.

KylePA said:


> Even though not an archery hunt I was able to shoot a cow elk this morning in zone 2. Had an incredible experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly excited and truly blessed so had to share.
> 
> 
> Here was the herd bull that was with the group I took my cow from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the true bummer is I had a number of cows all under 50 yards, Ehhh shoulda brought the bow.


I bet that was an awesome experience. And great picture of that bull! The fog makes it pretty sweet.


----------



## jesses80

congrats man that's awesome and love the picture of the bull elk.


KylePA said:


> Even though not an archery hunt I was able to shoot a cow elk this morning in zone 2. Had an incredible experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly excited and truly blessed so had to share.
> 
> 
> Here was the herd bull that was with the group I took my cow from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the true bummer is I had a number of cows all under 50 yards, Ehhh shoulda brought the bow.


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats KylePA! Great job! Was opening day yesterday?


----------



## Matt Musto

Saw a 2.5 year old six pointer run across the road on my way home from work at 4:00. Looked like he was out cruising. I have only seen 2 dead deer so far on my ride home on the 202 Bypass. Usually way more roadkill at this point.


----------



## nicko

Tomorrow will be my only day to get out this week and then hitting it hard next week. Good luck to everybody heading out today.


----------



## Mathias

Can anyone offer any insight on activity in Bradford county?


----------



## Mathias

37 degrees when I left for work, wish I was out this morning.


----------



## Mathias

Awesome Kyle! Better eating than venison too.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Can anyone offer any insight on activity in Bradford county?


Matt I'm heading there for Friday the 13th. Hopefully hunt Friday afternoon and all day Saturday


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Can anyone offer any insight on activity in Bradford county?


Buddy is there now...very slow...been there since last Wed. If things don't pick up for him this morning he'll be in a treestand in Berks County tonight. Rain in the forecast too late Thurs and Friday. Cool down next week so if he heads home this afternoon he's likely going back Sunday. He hasn't seen one decent buck since he's been there, they are on cams almost every night between 10-4. He's convinced it's just to warm for them with their winter coats.

Pretty sure he's in Overton, never been there, but he gets some good ones.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Joe I appreciate it. I was going to head up this evening. I'm off next week, guess I'll wait til then.
Any word out of Pope, he stick a big one yet?


----------



## Mathias

Matt Musto said:


> Matt I'm heading there for Friday the 13th. Hopefully hunt Friday afternoon and all day Saturday


What area again?


----------



## arrowflinger73

Got on stand earlier this morning ready for some action good luck everyone


----------



## KMiha

The picture of that bull elk is outstanding. Kind of picture that you see in a calendar.


----------



## Ned250

KylePA said:


> Even though not an archery hunt I was able to shoot a cow elk this morning in zone 2. Had an incredible experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly excited and truly blessed so had to share.
> 
> 
> Here was the herd bull that was with the group I took my cow from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the true bummer is I had a number of cows all under 50 yards, Ehhh shoulda brought the bow.


Awesome!!!


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> What area again?


In between South Gibson and Union Dale. His place is ten acres on the back side of Elk Mountain. He also has 20 acres up near Montrose, which is where we will most likely hunt most of the day. It's nuts, last year we hunted the same weekend and it was snowing the whole time we were up there. Looks to be in the high forties this time.


----------



## Mathias

I'm beyond Montrose heading west. Maybe get together if we're up same time....


----------



## Mr. October

Several more dead bucks along the highways this morning.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> I'm beyond Montrose heading west. Maybe get together if we're up same time....


I'll let you know. He is actually in Susquehanna but I thought Montrose was in Bradford.


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats on that cow elk! 

Good luck to anybody out or getting out today. I may hunt this afternoon but I am not sure. I haven't seen anything since passing the button buck on Saturday morning so it has been slow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Why couldn't he be 2 years older???










Joe


----------



## JFoutdoors

Mathias said:


> Can anyone offer any insight on activity in Bradford county?


Im on the tioga/bradford line and its been slow. All trail cam pics are at night. The deer i was seeing were hairy like it was january, its just to hot for daytime movement.


----------



## irnwrkr3

12-Ringer said:


> Why couldn't he be 2 years older???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Looks like a perfect shot!


----------



## Mr. October

Matt Musto said:


> Saw a 2.5 year old six pointer run across the road on my way home from work at 4:00. Looked like he was out cruising. I have only seen 2 dead deer so far on my ride home on the 202 Bypass. Usually way more roadkill at this point.


They are all on the Turnpike.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Why couldn't he be 2 years older???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Is that the nice six you've been seeing? Two more years on him would be something, maybe even one!


----------



## Mathias

Matt Musto said:


> I'll let you know. He is actually in Susquehanna but I thought Montrose was in Bradford.


Montrose is county seat of Susq.


----------



## Mathias

JFoutdoors said:


> Im on the tioga/bradford line and its been slow. All trail cam pics are at night. The deer i was seeing were hairy like it was january, its just to hot for daytime movement.


Thanks!


----------



## Matt Musto

Mr. October said:


> They are all on the Turnpike.


Ha Ha I'm sure. 202 usually has a fair share.


----------



## Mr. October

KylePA said:


> Even though not an archery hunt I was able to shoot a cow elk this morning in zone 2. Had an incredible experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly excited and truly blessed so had to share.
> 
> 
> Here was the herd bull that was with the group I took my cow from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the true bummer is I had a number of cows all under 50 yards, Ehhh shoulda brought the bow.


Very cool! That's some first class freezer meat there too.


----------



## Applebag

Hard to see any tines Joe but his neck is puffed out to next week.


----------



## Mr. October

Matt Musto said:


> Ha Ha I'm sure. 202 usually has a fair share.


Two big bucks the last two days. Plus several smaller ones.


----------



## KylePA

Matt Musto said:


> Congrats KylePA! Great job! Was opening day yesterday?


Matt- The season started yesterday and runs all week.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Three doe, spike, scrub 5, nice 6 all came within 10 yards...much better buck has a doe pinned down about 75 yards...definite shooter, but I doubt it will come together...she wants to head this way with the others but he's cutting her off like a herding dog....he's nice....running out of daylight..high 40s maybe 150.....
> 
> Joe


Thats sweet Joe, did you get a pic of him? All i had last night was 2 fork horns chasing does next to me. One of them did walk up from behind me and then right under me and not know i was there. I was only 10 ft up because of the trees on this field edge. Was pretty cool. Also got to watch a red squirrel lay down the law on a bunch of gray squirrels that kept coming into its territory. Angry little buggers.


----------



## yetihunter1

Nice little 8pt got smashed on 29 last night. Nice to know they are moving, but hate to see bucks on the side of the road.


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> Why couldn't he be 2 years older???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Man those encounters drive me crazy!!


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe - That's a nice looking deer just a year or two early. Bet with all those leaves you could hear him coming a mile away. Heading out tonight but really wish I was out this morning. Nice looking morning.


----------



## Crow27

Mr. October said:


> They are all on the Turnpike.


This couldn't be any more true! The stretch I typically drive looks like a scene from a slasher movie almost constantly.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just had a doe bust out run two circles around the stand and then back into the thicket???

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Just had a doe bust out run two circles around the stand and then back into the thicket???
> 
> Joe


Was she saying "Neener neener neener, can't shoot me"?


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> Just had a doe bust out run two circles around the stand and then back into the thicket???
> 
> Joe


She just donated a bunch of scent! :darkbeer:


----------



## Xforce41

What's everyone's opinion on the rut phase at this point?
With these temps being so wacky.
What do y'all foresee to happen in the next week or so?
I think we're gonna miss alot of action due to things going down at night. 
Communications with fellow hunters in my neck of the woods saw the best action last week, some even think rut peaked end of last week. (Which I don't believe)


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Montrose is county seat of Susq.


keep us updated, if I can get a buck down in NY with a few of my days left next week I will bounce right over the Susq. county Friendsville area I have a really nice rut funnel stand in the mountains there.


----------



## Applebag

Definitely has not peaked yet. Next week looks like its going to kick off Tuesday with temps in the 30's at first light. I will call it right now, Tuesday Nov 10th will be just as productive as Halloween was.


----------



## Eman89so

Saturday will be good hunting. Atleast in northern p.a.. Next week its going to explode. I'm in 2f and their isn't even much sign its bad here....


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I posted about a month ago in this thread about calling the game comission about a guy baiting on public land by our camp.they contacted me a couple days later and the CO was going in looking for the bait pile.well my cousin is at camp this week and our neighbor came over and told him the game comission caught the guy and it was who we thought and wrote him 6 violations,props to the PGC


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I posted about a month ago in this thread about calling the game comission about a guy baiting on public land by our camp.they contacted me a couple days later and the CO was going in looking for the bait pile.well my cousin is at camp this week and our neighbor came over and told him the game comission caught the guy and it was who we thought and wrote him 6 violations,props to the PGC


Win for the good guys! Way to get it going Darrel.


----------



## skezskoz

Keep the updates comin boys, my season is over so this is all I've got. Good luck to those out today. 

Somewhat related, has anyone done much out of state hunting on public land? I have time off from work next week and I'm half considering getting a non-resident license somewhere and going for a few days since I have nothing else to do but rake leaves. Any recommendations on where to go? May be too much to throw together in a week's time but I figured I'd look into it.


----------



## skezskoz

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I posted about a month ago in this thread about calling the game comission about a guy baiting on public land by our camp.they contacted me a couple days later and the CO was going in looking for the bait pile.well my cousin is at camp this week and our neighbor came over and told him the game comission caught the guy and it was who we thought and wrote him 6 violations,props to the PGC


Awesome job, pissed me off to read about that last month, glad to hear they took some action.


----------



## Matt Musto

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3148642

Lost bow thread. Didn't someone post in this thread that they lost their bow?


----------



## vonfoust

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I posted about a month ago in this thread about calling the game comission about a guy baiting on public land by our camp.they contacted me a couple days later and the CO was going in looking for the bait pile.well my cousin is at camp this week and our neighbor came over and told him the game comission caught the guy and it was who we thought and wrote him 6 violations,props to the PGC


Nice job. Hope those 6 violations total quite bit of money after what you've said about the guy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

No way has anything peaked except fall temps[emoji107] this is crazy, should be in the low 40s, not high 60s. We are seeing the largest buck doing exactly what I shared last night...finding an estrus doe and locking her down. I mean he wouldn't even let her walk 10 steps. The big boys know better...they simply can't go nuts chasing all over the place with their winter coats on, they'd literally kill themselves from heat stroke...it's not even cooling off that much overnight which would help them recoup. For those who want to discount with the "it guess buck don't rut in Florida where it's hot" of course they do, but they don't grow winter coats in Fla....

There were some good buck laid down last week, temps last week averaged 10-15 degrees cooler all week. The biggest and baddest in the area have their ladies and they're not working to hard to keep them because their the biggest and the baddest. The rest of the 3-5 year olds (like most shared on this thread last week) are raring to go and I do expect things to explode once we two consecutive days near freezing.

Looking ahead, I am thinking Monday 11/9 will be a great day for an all day sit..

Just my .02, but after witnesses what I saw last night and this morning it might actually be worth .04[emoji12] 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

This morning.... for those of you following along, you heard my encounter last evening. To set the stage a little better for you I'm hunting a small strip of timber in between a pipeline and a major highway. That buck last night had that doe pinned down up against the fence that the Highway Commission puts in. 

I got in this morning about 45 minutes before light and was settled and quiet long before I suspected any action would start. That was pretty easy because there wasn't any action until after 8. 

It was at 8 o'clock that I finally noticed that same giant buck from last night was bedded down not more than 75 yards away from me. He had to have been better there the whole time that I came in and climbed up which would not be surprising given the noise created by traffic on the highway, the fact that the wind is blowing in my face and the leaves were silent because of the dew.

I watched him through my binos for the better part of 10 minutes trying to figure out the best approach. I truly believe that if I wasn't in a climber I would have simply slipped out of the stand and tried to put a move on him to close that distance in half. Instead I picked up my rattling antlers and gave them decent workout. 

Well, that was the wrong choice. He stood up slowly look back over his shoulder in my direction took himself off like a wet dog and then I saw him put his head down and bump up what I believe to be the same doe. She had been in front of him the entire time, but I could not see from my position even with my binoculars. He slowly took her further into the ticket and as he walked into the ticket out came the six pointer that I posted the picture of a spike, 5-point, and a small basket racked 8. 

I'm assuming that little lady is one of the first ones to enter estrus in this area. He's got her pinned down as I had explained last night and he stayed with her the entire night. Now where he was this morning as compared to where he was last night is about 150 yards difference, from west to east, but still pinned down up against that fence. I did not realize that there were other buck in the thicket, which leads me to believe that they've all caught her scent but he's keeping them at bay. Keeping them at bay did not involve any kind of interaction that I was able to witness this morning because I believe it's clear he's the dominant buck in our area. 

This particular stand location that I'm hunting is not uncommon to see this type of scenario unfold. I have witnessed very similar situations over the years. My cousin is in a stand on the opposite end of this ticket which is roughly 250 yards long. That big guy and his girlfriend never came out the other side however every other deer that came up and walked out ended up going directly pass my cousin within the range. I'm pretty confident big boys still in this ticket with his girlfriend. I'm just hoping, against what I think I already know better, that they'll take a walk up onto this white oak flat tonight for a little feast and meet my Synergy. If I were to connect a list there, it would be my best PA buck and give my Kansas buck from 2011 to run for its money. 

Joe


----------



## avidarcher88pa

12-Ringer said:


> No way has anything peaked except fall temps[emoji107] this is crazy, should be in the low 40s, not high 60s. We are seeing the largest buck doing exactly what I shared last night...finding an estrus doe and locking her down. I mean he wouldn't even let her walk 10 steps. The big boys know better...they simply can't go nuts chasing all over the place with their winter coats on, they'd literally kill themselves from heat stroke...it's not even cooling off that much overnight which would help them recoup. For those who want to discount with the "it guess buck don't rut in Florida where it's hot" of course they do, but they don't grow winter coats in Fla....
> 
> There were some good buck laid down last week, temps last week averaged 10-15 degrees cooler all week. The biggest and baddest in the area have their ladies and they're not working to hard to keep them because their the biggest and the baddest. The rest of the 3-5 year olds (like most shared on this thread last week) are raring to go and I do expect things to explode once we two consecutive days near freezing.
> 
> Looking ahead, I am thinking Monday 11/9 will be a great day for an all day sit..
> 
> Just my .02, but after witnesses what I saw last night and this morning it might actually be worth .04[emoji12]
> 
> Joe


Kinda like wearing a fanatic jacket to go hunting today. Doe I shot opening morning was already starting her winter coat. They are laying low till late in the night.


----------



## jacobh

Man I was going to go every afternoon this week but not sure it would even make sense. What do u guys think? I have off all next week though


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe - sounds like a great encounter and location though. Just stepped outside and boy is it warm. Almost thinking about not going out tonight but definitely can't shoot one from behind this computer.


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Man I was going to go every afternoon this week but not sure it would even make sense. What do u guys think? I have off all next week though


Can't shoot a deer unless you're in the stand. Plus you certainly won't be uncomfortable. What do u have to lose? [emoji1]


----------



## Xforce41

I just switched my days off from this Thursday and Friday, to next Monday and Tuesday.
Hope it pays off.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

I plan on catching up on my neglected yard... In shorts and a t shirt! Gonna go sat evening. Next week looks good. My buddy sat right next to thicket this morning, saw no movement, I saw a late drop doe last time I was out. That's in a spot we almost always see deer at least at a distance if not walking right past.


----------



## quadcam

I have the 7th, 13th, and 14th left if needed. I am hunting all day the 7th and the 14th. Have some stuff to do the morning of the 13th, hope to be out by noon. I am heading home Thursday after class and skipping my Forest Protection class the 13th to hunt. Good luck to everyone heading out these last two weeks.


----------



## jacobh

Haha I hear u there but do have other things I need to get done but hearing about bucks moving had me wanting to be in stand. Will see what happens when I get out of work


QUOTE=Applebag;1080931754]Can't shoot a deer unless you're in the stand. Plus you certainly won't be uncomfortable. What do u have to lose? [emoji1][/QUOTE]


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Haha I hear u there but do have other things I need to get done but hearing about bucks moving had me wanting to be in stand. Will see what happens when I get out of work
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Applebag;1080931754]Can't shoot a deer unless you're in the stand. Plus you certainly won't be uncomfortable. What do u have to lose? [emoji1]


[/QUOTE]

If you're looking for a good excuse to stay out. If you were able to resist hunting all this week it would reduce pressure on them. Possibly making for a better experience next week when it cools down.


----------



## Billy H

Whodathunk these temps. Saw one doe early. Left the woods to set a stand on another property. Had to shower afterwards. Now sitting on my deck in shorts and tee deciding weather or not to go out


----------



## davydtune

I really want to go out but I do have leaves to rake, a big garden to finish "putting away" for the winter, air conditioners to remove, ect, ect, ect,..........but all I want to do is go hunting, lol!


----------



## jacobh

Yea Im gonna try tonight then may bail til Friday. Will have to see what my attitude is. My son has baseball 4 nights a week still so kinda gotta go when I can but listening to the lack of movment is depressing



If you're looking for a good excuse to stay out. If you were able to resist hunting all this week it would reduce pressure on them. Possibly making for a better experience next week when it cools down.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

How warm is it???? Ultra-light leafy wear and sock warm....that's how warm!!!!



















Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Couple shots of the "hotspot"..









































Can you tell....the mid-day lull[emoji12] 

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Pretty spot Joe.


----------



## jason03

ran the heat this morning on the way to the farm i hunt,left there at noon and flipped on the air.no sightings this morning.every year i think maybe the deer population will get a little better but every year it gets a little worse.


----------



## jason03

just checked the weather for next week,the projected temps for next keep climbing and climbing.about a month ago i read an almanac for this fall and this winter.they were predicting the warmest fall and winter that we have had in the last 10 yrs. its off to a pretty good start.


----------



## Mr. October

Well, the weather sucks for hunting but my 5 mile run at lunch was pleasant.


----------



## bkellybe

Ended up sneaking out this morning since temp said 37 in Northampton County and ended up having an awesome morning. Heard some movement in the dark and then about an hour after first light saw a really nice 8 cruising through the thicket about 65yds out. Gave him a grunt and he stopped and looked, was really hoping he would turn and come my way but he continued on and did not want any part of a grunt or bleat....Maybe should have thrown a snort wheeze at him? After that I had zero action and was just about to climb down at 10 to head to work when all hell broke loose behind. Sounded like a bulldozer mowing down brush. Ended up being two big 8's chasing a doe through the thick stuff at full speed. First time I've ever witnessed it that intense. There were doe scattering everywhere while they honed in on the hot one. Could not get a shot off or stop them and they were gone. About 20 min later I hear crashing and doe beelines for my stand. I grab my bow to ready for a shot thinking the big boys are coming back and out trots an exhausted little 6 mouth wide open and panting haha. Really fun morning and did not expect that kind of action past 9am once it heated up. Those deer have to be gassed! Would have stayed all day if I didn't have work meetings this afternoon. Good luck to everyone! I won't be out again until probably Monday. They are still moving though at least in the morning.

Pretty sure I saw this guy this morning.


----------



## nicko

Weather looks to be decent enough for tomorrow morning all except for the East wind. I don't have any stand locations that are good for an east wind. Looks like I'll just go in with my climber tomorrow morning and set myself up on a ridge and do some calling. I've only seen a handful of does and some small non-legal bucks on trail cam so the first doe that gives me an opportunity is gonna get it. I have no delusions about shooting a mature buck on this property and will be perfectly happy just filling the freezer.


----------



## jlh42581

I hunted 9 hours yesterday, after I bumped the deer going in I never saw another all day. Its ROUGH for me to sit in the same tree all day. I really need to get all my hangons in the woods and buy some more so I can just bounce around without thinking about the nasty packs in and out. I might only be 34 but with a 10" metal rod in my leg and the opposite side shoulder jacked up 40lbs of stand, coat and packs is not my friend. I can do it, but its misery and makes me question why I do it when I dont have 150" deer running everywhere.

Coworker showed me a big buck his brother killed saturday, will go about 142", Butler PA area. Real nice deer.


----------



## Xforce41

Anyone have details on this buck?


----------



## 12-Ringer

No...but that's a bruiser for sure...

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Im off friday, and if its going to be this warm you all can have it, im getting my bass boat out.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Can't believe I'm sitting in the stand in 72 degree temps the first week of November? But I couldn't think of a better place to pout about the weather?


----------



## Mr. October

pa.bowhunter said:


> Can't believe I'm sitting in the stand in 72 degree temps the first week of November? But I couldn't think of a better place to pout about the weather?


It is 70 here. Nothing but grey fabric and fluorescent lights in sight. Enjoy it out there.


----------



## dougell

The mornings are still cool enough to expect movement.I have a hard time taking off work but since the time changed I started going out til about 8 before work.I called three different bucks into 10 yards this morning with the can.Everyone came strait in without hesitation but they were all just a little too small.I'm seeing some rubs and scrapes but I wouldn't say the woods are all torn up yet.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Agreed


----------



## 12-Ringer

If a hunter eats a few apples on an all day sit and chucks the cores, is that baiting??? 


TALKST AMONG YOURSELVES.....









Joe


----------



## Billy H

I cant believe i am sitting in the stand first week of november with thoughts of meat spoilage.


----------



## nicko

Which calls have you guys been seeing as being the most effective right now? Can call or grunt tube?


----------



## dougell

I grunted a few times as soon as it got light and then hit the can.A three point came up out of a ravine and stood underneath me for a few minutes.About an hour later,I saw a buck running around about 100 yards away.I hit the can twice and he beelined it strait to me.I almost shot that one.He had nice long brow tines and was fairly tall but still inside of his ears.He eventually walked away but as soon as he left,another buck,slightly smaller came to the exact same spot.Deer always react differently to different calls.However,I've had more luck blind calling with the can than any other call.Tomorrow,I'll probably move about 100 yards and try some rattling.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> If a hunter eats a few apples on an all day sit and chucks the cores, is that baiting???
> 
> 
> TALKST AMONG YOURSELVES.....
> 
> Joe


A few years ago during rifle season I ate an apple and chucked the core. It landed in a grape vine tangle and went all the way through it to the ground. A few hours later I had a 4 pt. come in right under my tree. He was eating "leaves" off the branches I had cut from the tree for my stand. (Baiting?  ). Anyway, he spotted me a couple times but I guess figured whatever I was wasn't a threat because he completely ignored me. It was a really cool half-hour. Finally, he started sniffing around the grapevine tangle. He dug his nose down through it and found my apple core and ate it. I decided at that point that trying to fool that nose with clothing, scents, etc. was foolish at best.


----------



## JFoutdoors

73 degrees out now. Im hoping by sitting in a heavily shaded creek bottom they should move a little earlier.


----------



## KMiha

This thread moves too fast for me. I don't know how all you guys keep up.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

nicko said:


> Which calls have you guys been seeing as being the most effective right now? Can call or grunt tube?


Grunt tube but only once. The rest of the time the had no interest


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Don't forget to vote


----------



## Billy H

avidarcher88pa said:


> Don't forget to vote


if you listen to the adds the only thing you can conclude is they are all criminals and cheats. Which is about right. Used to vote every election local ,national. Ashamed to say it but i dont even bother anymore. None of them do what they promise. 
Sorry for the hijack, carry on.


----------



## jlh42581

Its calling for 70 at my house including friday then a high of 49 saturday, if it doesnt crank saturday morning i quit.... right


----------



## yetihunter1

looks like saturday and monday will be good hunting for my area. Saturday has almost a 20 degree drop in day time highs from friday rising pressure and a ssw wind. Monday morning will be 34 with a high of 57 degrees, high pressure all day (30.4 area) and a south wind. I wont be able to make it saturday because my sister gave birth to a beautiful baby girl last night so im heading down to MD to meet my neice but monday afternoon i requested off from work. Im thinking the woods are gonna blow up the beginning of next week. Also looks like rain on tuesday through thursday next week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> looks like saturday and monday will be good hunting for my area. Saturday has almost a 20 degree drop in day time highs from friday rising pressure and a ssw wind. Monday morning will be 34 with a high of 57 degrees, high pressure all day (30.4 area) and a south wind. I wont be able to make it saturday because my sister gave birth to a beautiful baby girl last night so im heading down to MD to meet my neice but monday afternoon i requested off from work. Im thinking the woods are gonna blow up the beginning of next week. Also looks like rain on tuesday through thursday next week.


Congrats Uncle Matt...remember it's only a deer, plenty more important things to be at the top of the priority list...

I agree that Sat is looking good. We were going to head up to Potter to get a little variety in our life, but it looks like bad weather on Friday into Saturday so we might scrap those plans. If that's the case I'll be somewhere in the tree in Chester County.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats Uncle Matt...remember it's only a deer, plenty more important things to be at the top of the priority list...
> 
> I agree that Sat is looking good. We were going to head up to Potter to get a little variety in our life, but it looks like bad weather on Friday into Saturday so we might scrap those plans. If that's the case I'll be somewhere in the tree in Chester County.
> 
> Joe


Hahaha thanks Joe, I suppressed the urge after the doe this weekend so i should be able to survive missing a weekend. Jk, i would pass up a 30pt buck for the chance to meet my neice! Now raking leaves....those can take a back seat to hunting... Goodluck this weekend and if you still in Chester County and that 6pt is bugging ya, let me know i will take care of him so the big boy doesn't feel so pressured hahaha. Hope all is well on your end.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Billy H said:


> if you listen to the adds the only thing you can conclude is they are all criminals and cheats. Which is about right. Used to vote every election local ,national. Ashamed to say it but i dont even bother anymore. None of them do what they promise.
> Sorry for the hijack, carry on.


No need to apologize, not trying to get political at all! There are plenty of those threads


----------



## Lcavok99

Back at it again. On the way in I kicked up a huge buck that was bedded down with a doe. Hopefully I will see him again in a short time. This weekend shoukd be good to hunt. Rain on friday folliwed by a cold snao on saturday, compared to this 75 degree weather right now.


----------



## bowtechlx

Its so hot out now. I'm in the blind and I'm on fire [emoji621] [emoji621] [emoji621] [emoji621] [emoji621] [emoji621] [emoji621] lol. 

I did not see anything but a lost hunter this morning. He walked in at dark and ended up a mile away from the road. He looked like he was about to cry before he found my blind lol. I told him how to get back to the road, I don't think I will be seeing him again lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just about down to the wishing hour....good luck everyone!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

About 10 million birds are roosting in here. Feel like I am in an Alfred Hitchcock movie. Its deafening.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> About 10 million birds are roosting in here. Feel like I am in an Alfred Hitchcock movie. Its deafening.


Look out for the bombs Billy.


----------



## Billy H

Too late.


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> Too late.


It is suppose to be goodluck!


----------



## dspell20

Joe I hope that big boy is about to take your arrow


----------



## skinner2

Didn't have any luck this morning. I am hoping to have some action tomorrow morning.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Seen two buck this morning a little 4pt and a good 8 pt. Almost got a shot at the big 8 but be took off before I could draw. The sad thing is this is the most action I had all year.


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> It is suppose to be goodluck!


You know I would rather be lucky than good, but it didn't work.


----------



## bowtechlx

Skunked again lol. My honey hole is turning into a hell hole lol. Time to move to another spot I guess. I saw so much activity earlier in the season, but I guess patterns change. 

Maybe I will just scout most of tomorrow since it going to be super warm again.

Did anyone see much this evening?


----------



## Mathias

A co-worker drove in from the Berks county area. He told me he saw deer everywhere on his ride, a lot of bucks, no big guys. I saw a handful close to home on my day end commute. Excited to sit in a tree tomorrow morning.


----------



## 138104

My commute to work looks like a murder scene. At least 3 of the 10 deer this week were small bucks. Hoping for good things this Saturday.


----------



## naturalsteel

Got this in my Email for a lease in Potter county if anyone is interested! http://nationalhuntingleases.com/hflListings/display.asp?ListingID=1526


----------



## rambofirstblood

Joe wasn't the only one in his socks today:wink:
I took vacation so I'm hunting hot or not!
A few fawns and a small buck at quitin time.
I did see a mink, kind of odd in the middle of the woods.


----------



## riceride565

Getting prepped for an all day sit tomorrow, hunting through the heat, might be slow but at least I'll be on stand! Keep you all posted. Hunting a strong spot that has produced well for me in prior years, 2B.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Sure was warm tonight but still had action. As soon as the sun went down over the mountain it felt like the temp dropped 20 degrees and all of sudden the woods came alive. The deer were moving and the bucks were chasing. I'll be back out in the same stand tomorrow morning.


----------



## tdj8686

rambofirstblood said:


> Joe wasn't the only one in his socks today:wink:
> I took vacation so I'm hunting hot or not!
> A few fawns and a small buck at quitin time.
> I did see a mink, kind of odd in the middle of the woods.


Was probably a fisher


----------



## Hammer 1

Hammered another doe!! Great night with lots of activity. For some reason I can't attach a pic.


----------



## Applebag

JFoutdoors said:


> Sure was warm tonight but still had action. As soon as the sun went down over the mountain it felt like the temp dropped 20 degrees and all of sudden the woods came alive. The deer were moving and the bucks were chasing. I'll be back out in the same stand tomorrow morning.


Cool story. I felt cooler just reading it lol. I'm going out tomorrow too! Cmgonna hit the hay early.


----------



## jacobh

Still no sign of chasing by me. Saw doe with her button buck. No scrapes and only 1 rub


----------



## 12-Ringer

As luck would have it with about 40 minutes of light left I catch three deer bolting across the powerline, which usually means on thing this time of year...or in this case a a dog walker[emoji107] the perils of public land. 

To make it worse she was one of those "oh my goodness I'm so sorry, didn't see you, have you seen anything, and on and on, even wanted to know how the heck I climbed the tree with my Summit so she stayed and watched me come down during the last 30 minutes [emoji35] oh..did I mention her two labs were running all over the place off-leash. Certainly could have been a lot worse. Kind of a bite in the rear..sit all day and lose the last 30-minutes.

Cranked MMR just to check; 1.19 miles from stand to car. 

Good luck to everyone going out tomorrow. 

Joe


----------



## skinner2

I am telling myself that I should go for an all day set tomorrow. Just not sure I can do.it with the warm temperatures. Guess it might come down to what kind of activity I have around me in the morning.


----------



## KMiha

On my way home from WCU I saw a smaller/decent buck bolt across 202 at 6 pm about a half mile before route 3. He straight kamikazed it, cars going 60-70mph. Don't know how he made it across.


----------



## muppetmower00

Heading out the door now. Hopefully they are out and moving this morning. Good luck fellas


----------



## nicko

Locked and loaded. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Billy H

Perched and waiting on the deer. Good luck all.


----------



## Mathias

I'm in. It's very warm.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Got to listen to them walk around me in the dark again this morning hopefully the stick around.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck guys Im off all next week. Was going to sit afternoons but 76 degrees today I think Im gonna wait


----------



## nicko

Heard movement before 1st light but the only things moving around me now are the squirrels.


----------



## Mathias

Saw a nice buck in the farm house yard 100 yards off a doe and 2 fawns...


----------



## nicko

Just had a decent buck pass about 60+ yards away.....looked good enough to shoot (for me)...ignored all my calls


----------



## King

One of my hunting buddies just missed a nice 8 point at a new farm we got permission to hunt.. 10 yard shot. His peeped turned apparently.


----------



## skinner2

Had 3 huge doe and a fawn come through right as it was getting light. First one that came through had its nose to the ground. When I saw the body I thought it was a buck. Lol


----------



## arrowflinger73

I got word from mailman yesterday that a giant 12 walked across the road in close proximity to a 16 acre plot that I have permission to hunt and have 2 stands in there today hoping he shows again time was around mid day so try and hang in there guys never know when they will get the urge to get up and cruise good luck


----------



## Mathias




----------



## jacobh

Nice pic.... Isn't it strange that the does still have their fawns with them if all that chasing was happening around Halloween? Just trying to figure out what's going on here. All does I've seen have fawns and the one I saw the other day was still walking with a button buck. Seems like the ruts gonna be later ten most expected


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> As luck would have it with about 40 minutes of light left I catch three deer bolting across the powerline, which usually means on thing this time of year...or in this case a a dog walker the perils of public land.
> 
> To make it worse she was one of those "oh my goodness I'm so sorry, didn't see you, have you seen anything, and on and on, even wanted to know how the heck I climbed the tree with my Summit so she stayed and watched me come down during the last 30 minutes  oh..did I mention her two labs were running all over the place off-leash. Certainly could have been a lot worse. Kind of a bite in the rear..sit all day and lose the last 30-minutes.
> 
> Cranked MMR just to check; 1.19 miles from stand to car.
> 
> Good luck to everyone going out tomorrow.
> 
> Joe


Ugh! I feel your pain. I've had many similar experiences on public land down here, but I've never had one stick around to watch me climb down!! I don't know how you kept your composure for that long.


----------



## Billy H

Getting blanked here. This property has a real lack of doe. I see more buck than doe on cam and in the field. That said the first 8 that comes along (if one does) wont get a pass today.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## PSU Joe

Looks like a good morning to be out. I finally had some action last night even though it was so warm. A nice mature doe came in from straight downwind with a decent young 8pt trailing behind by 20 yards. She knew something was strange and stomped around but she eventually kept coming. He came closer nose in the air bouncing his head back and forth from me to her for about 10 minutes before following her around. Couldn't see them but certainly heard a lot of heavy breathing coming from where they went. Had him at 25 yards but decided to pass on him. Saw 4-5 does mulling around me alittle while later and grunted in a small fork. Was fun to see some horn in the daylight finally. All action was between 3:30 - 4:30 (in 5C). Good luck today for those who are out. Hoping to put in a full day on Saturday.


----------



## Applebag

Just had a small 8 come through. Not sure what made him run off but he was looking uphill and away from me when he ran away.


----------



## riceride565

Cooler than I expected here in 2B this am which is a nice bonus. Button buck and 5pt so far along with a red fox. Sitting all day. Luck to everyone out today!


----------



## riceride565

Anyone having rattling luck so far? I usually do pretty well with it but not much for results so far this year.


----------



## imb9632

Just passed on a really nice young 8 pt. that came in on a string to the grunt tube. The morning movement has picked up. Evenings, not so much.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck guys...

Joe


----------



## skinner2

Deer seem to be on their feet today. Saw a total of 5 more doe. 2 came through and then had 3 come through together. Unfortunately no bucks following them. Hope the action continues.


----------



## Billy H

King said:


> One of my hunting buddies just missed a nice 8 point at a new farm we got permission to hunt.. 10 yard shot. His peeped turned apparently.


Absolutely gut wrenching for him.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Just had a young 8 go by about 85 yds was on a doe doe circled back and he kept going other way I hope that means the big one is in the area


----------



## arrowflinger73




----------



## Applebag

Shoot him! He looks big


----------



## arrowflinger73

A little out of range right now


----------



## nicko

Touchdown!!! Just filled the freezer with a doe. Time to get to work.


----------



## davydtune

Awesome nicko!


----------



## Applebag

Wow nice shot Nicko. Good job!


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!! Just filled the freezer with a doe. Time to get to work.


Great job brother!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the doe Nick!!!


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> As luck would have it with about 40 minutes of light left I catch three deer bolting across the powerline, which usually means on thing this time of year...or in this case a a dog walker[emoji107] the perils of public land.
> 
> To make it worse she was one of those "oh my goodness I'm so sorry, didn't see you, have you seen anything, and on and on, even wanted to know how the heck I climbed the tree with my Summit so she stayed and watched me come down during the last 30 minutes [emoji35] oh..did I mention her two labs were running all over the place off-leash. Certainly could have been a lot worse. Kind of a bite in the rear..sit all day and lose the last 30-minutes.
> 
> Cranked MMR just to check; 1.19 miles from stand to car.
> 
> Good luck to everyone going out tomorrow.
> 
> Joe


Thats rough....sorry that happened to ya. I have had the dog walker come by while setting up and then come back after i was up in the tree and try and find me in one of them. Not cool. Like you said. The joys of public land. Hope you can get back out there for that big buck with no distractions!


----------



## Billy H

Way to go Nicko. Gongrats.


----------



## PSU Joe

Nice shot Nicko! Congrats.


----------



## skinner2

Congrats on the doe Nicko. Nice shot


----------



## arrowflinger73

2 more does passed by deer on there feet this morning in 1b


----------



## Applebag

Do you guys think deer use daylight savings time? Because if so, 9am has been a hot time for me. I hope they set their clocks back.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!! Just filled the freezer with a doe. Time to get to work.


Nice shooting


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Nick!
Big die needed next to a bush in the field couple minutes ago. I was hoping the big guy would be courting her....


----------



## yetihunter1

This bugs me so much....why must people do stupid stuff for antlers and not even big ones. So the other day i mentioned on here a small 8pt smashed on 29, well when i went home for lunch I drive by the buck again and someone has cut off the rack and taken it with them. Bugs me when i see a nice buck hit on the road in the morning and then in the evening someone has come by and cut off the head/rack just so they can show off the antlers. What are they gonna say, i killed it with someone elses ford? Sorry, vent over.


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> This bugs me so much....why must people do stupid stuff for antlers and not even big ones. So the other day i mentioned on here a small 8pt smashed on 29, well when i went home for lunch I drive by the buck again and someone has cut off the rack and taken it with them. Bugs me when i see a nice buck hit on the road in the morning and then in the evening someone has come by and cut off the head/rack just so they can show off the antlers. What are they gonna say, i killed it with someone elses ford? Sorry, vent over.


Lol that'd be funny if someone caped it out for a shoulder mount.


----------



## boleym

same thing happens to me in chester county. neighbor lady walks her dog next to bedding and pasture area spooks deer. 1 HR before dark everynite.. Thing is the know her then come back 45mins later.. it sucks and cuts me off. lol


----------



## davydtune

yetihunter1 said:


> This bugs me so much....why must people do stupid stuff for antlers and not even big ones. So the other day i mentioned on here a small 8pt smashed on 29, well when i went home for lunch I drive by the buck again and someone has cut off the rack and taken it with them. Bugs me when i see a nice buck hit on the road in the morning and then in the evening someone has come by and cut off the head/rack just so they can show off the antlers. What are they gonna say, i killed it with someone elses ford? Sorry, vent over.


They rarely last more than an hour around here


----------



## 12-Ringer

boleym said:


> same thing happens to me in chester county. neighbor lady walks her dog next to bedding and pasture area spooks deer. 1 HR before dark everynite.. Thing is the know her then come back 45mins later.. it sucks and cuts me off. lol


If she has that obvious pattern, maybe you could use it to your advantage...set up differently to catch them when she spooks em? Just a thought.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!! Just filled the freezer with a doe. Time to get to work.


Congrats Nick!

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Congrats Nick


----------



## skinner2

Just had a buck come through pushing a few doe. He takes off after a doe. The rest feed under me for about 10 minutes. They leave and the buck comes back through feeding under me. He gave me a 15 yard broadside shot. The shot felt and looked good. He bolted off going to give him some time before looking


----------



## jacobh

Congrats skinner post some pics when u find him


----------



## jacobh

I will say this. Im not sure what people do with the antlers they cut off but antlers I find sheds or deadheads go to my dog. Have u ever seen what they charge for a pc of antler at a pet shop? $14 for a 6" pc. My Rotty loves antler so anyone I can find I take for his chew toys saves me a ton of money



QUOTE=yetihunter1;1080978130]This bugs me so much....why must people do stupid stuff for antlers and not even big ones. So the other day i mentioned on here a small 8pt smashed on 29, well when i went home for lunch I drive by the buck again and someone has cut off the rack and taken it with them. Bugs me when i see a nice buck hit on the road in the morning and then in the evening someone has come by and cut off the head/rack just so they can show off the antlers. What are they gonna say, i killed it with someone elses ford? Sorry, vent over.[/QUOTE]


----------



## skinner2

10 minutes after I shot the one buck had another buck pushing a doe about 40 yards in front of me. Never got to see his antlers but was a nice deep grunt.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!! Just filled the freezer with a doe. Time to get to work.


Nice!


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats Nick. I have been getting seriously skunked. I have not seen a deer since Saturday AM.


----------



## Applebag

Same here slow morning only seen 1 so far. Still gonna sit all day cause, never know


----------



## Billy H

In the same boat. Two doe walked through all morning.


----------



## Ned250

Great shot, Nick!

GL on the tracking, skinner.


----------



## boleym

I have changed my stand location up.. but its tough area to hunt. not a lot of wooded cover to hide.. many houses in area.. suburban deer hunting 101 lol


----------



## riceride565

Just had a busted up 7 come through with a spike trailing behind. Feeding, walking, feeding, walking, not exactly what I'd expect from a "cruising" deer.


----------



## nicko

Just left the processor and they had this sitting in the cooler.


----------



## Billy H

skinner2 said:


> Just had a buck come through pushing a few doe. He takes off after a doe. The rest feed under me for about 10 minutes. They leave and the buck comes back through feeding under me. He gave me a 15 yard broadside shot. The shot felt and looked good. He bolted off going to give him some time before looking


Hoping for a fast recovery, good luck.


----------



## jacobh

Pretty sure that's my buddy's buck Nick. I can send u other pics. Are u at Moyers?


----------



## skinner2

Not at all happy with this . How long would you wait to track. The shot felt good to me. I think I can smell him when a breeze comes through but don't want to bump him.


----------



## jacobh

Is that the end where the broadhead is?


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Pretty sure that's my buddy's buck Nick. I can send u other pics. Are u at Moyers?



Yes. The guy at Moyers told me that the guy who shot him was chasing the buck for three years.


----------



## jacobh

Yep that's my buddy he's the guy that got Jake his buck. Real good guy he deserves it!!!


----------



## skinner2

jacobh said:


> Is that the end where the broadhead is?


Yes.


----------



## Applebag

skinner2 said:


> Not at all happy with this . How long would you wait to track. The shot felt good to me. I think I can smell him when a breeze comes through but don't want to bump him.


If that broad head is still in him it's going to roll around and do lots of damage. Giving it s couple hours won't hurt though. Not supposed to rain until tomorrow


----------



## jacobh

Wow bro sorry to hear it. That little Id definately wait til after lunch to start looking. It's a couple hours so If he's dead he won't spoil that fast but if he's not maybe that'll give him time to die. Good luck to u Im pulling for Ya


----------



## TailChaser

If you didn't see him fall, wait, 3-4 hours anyway. But if that's a wrap on the back of the arrow it's plenty of penetration. He's probably laying there dead but you only get 1 chance to do it right. High chance if he didn't fall within sight you didn't hit as good as you thought. wait wait wait.


----------



## boleym

I hit one like this the last Thursday docked my arrow... I felt terrible intill my buddy seen him 2 days later feeding.. but that's great buck there.


----------



## rmm60985

TailChaser said:


> If you didn't see him fall, wait, 3-4 hours anyway. But if that's a wrap on the back of the arrow it's plenty of penetration. He's probably laying there dead but you only get 1 chance to do it right. High chance if he didn't fall within sight you didn't hit as good as you thought. wait wait wait.


Not a wrap, that's the CX maxima red. OP is that gut material?


----------



## Ned250

Any idea where you hit him, *skinner*? How many inches of penetration is that? What's the blood look like in the shot area?

All else fails, I'd wait until 1pm or so and go slowly looking.

Edit: is that a few white hairs on the arrow?


----------



## bowtechlx

Squirrel said:


> Congrats Nick. I have been getting seriously skunked. I have not seen a deer since Saturday AM.


#2 I'm in the same boat lol.


----------



## skinner2

No its not gut material. What you may see is the arrow reflecting from the sun.Thought I hit him mid body right above front leg. Thought I might of heard him go down but didn't see him go down. Like I said shot felt and looked good.


----------



## rmm60985

What does blood look like? Bubbles? Dark?


----------



## Billy H

Seriously thinking about hookin up the boat and hitting nockamixon this afternoon. Movement at my spots has been minimal since saturday. Last week was better here.


----------



## skinner2

Ned250 said:


> Any idea where you hit him, *skinner*? How many inches of penetration is that? What's the blood look like in the shot area?
> 
> All else fails, I'd wait until 1pm or so and go slowly looking.
> 
> Edit: is that a few white hairs on the arrow?


Can't see blood at shot sight. If I hit where I think I did I wouldn't expect any there without a pass through.


----------



## King

This weekend will be prime, pun intended. Supposed to really cool off Saturday and stay that way for a while. Looking forward to getting back out after a doe!


----------



## skinner2

Blood is not dark and only a little on arrow. I think I will wait until a bit after 12:00 to look for him.


----------



## King

skinner2 said:


> Can't see blood at shot sight. If I hit where I think I did I wouldn't expect any there without a pass through.


Back out for a couple hours as others have stated and give him some time. Best thing you can do right now.


----------



## King

skinner2 said:


> Blood is not dark and only a little on arrow. I think I will wait until a bit after 12:00 to look for him.


Good call. Good luck finding him! Hopefully he's laying where you think you heard him crash.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Skinner if you don't mind me asking what head are you using?


----------



## arrowflinger73

If you can get to where you last saw him quietly then maybe scan the woods (with binoculars )if you some with you if you don't see him back out good luck


----------



## skinner2

arrowflinger73 said:


> Skinner if you don't mind me asking what head are you using?


Hypodermics. Used rage since they came out with no issues. Always had pass throughs. Maybe I hit solid bone on other side. Not blaming the head but don't think I could shoot them again. Wouldn't have the confidence in them.


----------



## boleym

shoulder hit??


----------



## rmm60985

skinner2 said:


> Hypodermics. Used rage since they came out with no issues. Always had pass throughs. Maybe I hit solid bone on other side. Not blaming the head but don't think I could shoot them again. Wouldn't have the confidence in them.


How many inches of penetration? Like 10ish? I think you should be fine


----------



## KMiha

Congrats Nicko on the doe. Hopefully you find him skinner. 

I'll be heading out in a couple hours, maybe something will walk by. At least in the special regs areas we get the extra two weeks of archery this year, so this warm weather won't put a complete damper on our season. Also, just checked the BP, it's up at 30.30 and will drop down to 30.20, and wind is almost non-existent right now. Will be interesting to see how they're moving this evening. 

Jocobh, Rotties are the best, grew up with two of them. Got another one about 8 years ago but when I went to WVU for school he pretty much became my dads dog and he's at my dads now. Better for him anyway, he's got a big fenced in yard there.


----------



## arrowflinger73

I was hoping you weren't going to say montecs I hit 2 deer with those and deer didn't hardly bleed at all hope you find him if you hit him in chest cavity more than likely he'll be laying dead somewhere


----------



## adidazman15

Post a picture of the whole arrow so we can see how much penatration you had so we can help. If you hit mid body shoulder height and he was quartering away its a lot different then if he was broadside or quartering too. How high were you compared to him?


----------



## nicko

Good luck skinner. Hoping for hero pics of your recovery.

Thanks to everyone for the congrats on my kill. It's nice to get meat in the freezer and now get serious about antlers.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

arrowflinger73 said:


> I was hoping you weren't going to say montecs I hit 2 deer with those and deer didn't hardly bleed at all hope you find him if you hit him in chest cavity more than likely he'll be laying dead somewhere


Had the exact same experience with montecs. Good luck skinner, I would wait. Then go in as silent as you can


----------



## SwitchbckXT

skinner2 said:


> Hypodermics. Used rage since they came out with no issues. Always had pass throughs. Maybe I hit solid bone on other side. Not blaming the head but don't think I could shoot them again. Wouldn't have the confidence in them.


Don't be so quick to jump to conclusion, odds are you hit something less than ideal/hard and it's a shot issue and not a broadhead issue . But until you find the deer, which based on what you are presenting you will, it's hard to say what happened. 

Good luck and I hope you find him soon. Post pics when you do.


----------



## 12-Ringer

skinner2 said:


> Just had a buck come through pushing a few doe. He takes off after a doe. The rest feed under me for about 10 minutes. They leave and the buck comes back through feeding under me. He gave me a 15 yard broadside shot. The shot felt and looked good. He bolted off going to give him some time before looking


Where are you located? Need some help? Maybe a good chance to put the Keystone Club Recovery Team into motion???

Joe


----------



## arrowflinger73

What I would do for some cloud cover right now that sun is baking my *****


----------



## dspell20

12-Ringer said:


> Where are you located? Need some help? Maybe a good chance to put the Keystone Club Recovery Team into motion???
> 
> Joe


Good call Joe


----------



## dougell

My rule of thumb is simple.If I don't see or hear the deer crash,I'll give it at least 10 hours unless I'm positive of the hit.I've helped recover well over 50 gut shot deer and close to half of them were still alive to a certain degree the next morning.If it's dead now,it will be dead in several more hours.My son shot a buck from the ground two weeks ago today.I didn't see the impact but the deer ran thirty yards and instantly laid down behind a deadfall.It didn't drop,it just laid down.I saw it try to get up twice about 10 minutes later but fell down both times.The deer was broadside so it was obvious that he didn't get both lungs if it was still alive 10 minutes after he shot.The deer never moved so we gave it an hour.Normally I'd have given it several hours but We were in a hurry so I chanced rushing it,thinking it was at the least a solid liver hit.We get halfway to the deer and it jumps up and bolts.That was at 5 pm so I didn't chance it and came back at 3:00am.There was hardly any blood so I just started grid searching at the point where we last saw him.I found him not much more than 50-75 yards from that point,stiff as a board.


----------



## River420Bottom

Good luck skinner hope you find him, a 2" head does a lot of damage and you haven't lost much energy at 15 yards


----------



## nicko

If that head is still inside the deer, it should been doing more damage every time the deer moved.


----------



## tdonovan55

Skinner I have used rage for a few years. I have had a few that didn't pass through. They don't do well when hitting opposing bone or shoulder. I bet that what you hit. With out the pass through blood trails can be quite weak. Good luck finding it! Got to get on it with the tropical heat today.


----------



## jesses80

day number 4 with out seeing a deer congrats on the one's getting it done .


----------



## mathewsman_53

Skinner,

Good luck on the recovery. I had the exact same thing happen to me last Thursday from what you said/posted. 
I shot a buck that at close range (11 yards from a stand) slightly quartering away from me. When I shot, I knew my shot placement was good but he took off with the lighted nock in tow with no pass through. I have a high brush field to my right which he went into and I lost sight of him. It was windier than a mother so I was not able to hear him crash or anything. I had about 10"-15" of good bright red blood on the arrow and it was snapped off about 2" from the broad head. I waited a little while and followed the blood to the field which was only about 30 yards from the shot. I then decided to hold off since I did not want to jump him and go back to the Jeep. I checked the entire grass road/path on the walk back which the deer would of crossed and found nothing in terms of blood or fresh tracks, so I felt I was safe to look in the field. Took me about two minutes and there he was dead about 20 yards into the field. 
I have always shot Thunderheads and have had nothing but success with them. The shot ended up passing through and hitting the far shoulder/upper leg (which was literally shattered) as he was quartered a little more than I realized. I ended up catching lungs and heart.

I bet and am hoping that is what happens for you today.


----------



## vonfoust

mathewsman_53 said:


> Skinner,
> 
> Good luck on the recovery. I had the exact same thing happen to me last Thursday from what you said/posted.
> I shot a buck that at close range (11 yards from a stand) slightly quartering away from me. When I shot, I knew my shot placement was good but he took off with the lighted nock in tow with no pass through. I have a high brush field to my right which he went into and I lost sight of him. It was windier than a mother so I was not able to hear him crash or anything. I had about 10"-15" of good bright red blood on the arrow and it was snapped off about 2" from the broad head. I waited a little while and followed the blood to the field which was only about 30 yards from the shot. I then decided to hold off since I did not want to jump him and go back to the Jeep. I checked the entire grass road/path on the walk back which the deer would of crossed and found nothing in terms of blood or fresh tracks, so I felt I was safe to look in the field. Took me about two minutes and there he was dead about 20 yards into the field.
> I have always shot Thunderheads and have had nothing but success with them. The shot ended up passing through and hitting the far shoulder/upper leg (which was literally shattered) as he was quartered a little more than I realized. I ended up catching lungs and heart.
> 
> I bet and am hoping that is what happens for you today.


Nice first post, welcome aboard. Now about that picture of your buck for the second post?


----------



## arrowflinger73

I'm frying up some bacon on the platform of my stand if anybody wants some


----------



## riceride565

We have hit the dreaded mid-day lull for the thread. Hoping the action picks up here soon. Need something to keep me occupied while I get a suntan in my Summit.


----------



## Deermats

Here is the remainder of my season. Took the week off to hunt ended up slipping on my frosty deck Tuesday morning heading out to hunt. Now I have a screw in my ankle and no weight bearing for 6 weeks. Wish I was in a tree...
Good luck to all that are out.


----------



## KMiha

arrowflinger73 said:


> I'm frying up some bacon on the platform of my stand if anybody wants some


Next time bring some scrapple and I'm in!!


----------



## arrowflinger73

Mmm good eggs and scrapple


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Good news! They are harvesting the corn at one of my best spots. With any luck it will be all gone in the morning. The downside is I'm sitting in a morning spot that sucks in the evenings "usually" because it my only other option.


----------



## mathewsman_53

vonfoust said:


> Nice first post, welcome aboard. Now about that picture of your buck for the second post?


Thank you for the welcome. I have been lurking for awhile and actually purchased my Z7 from a member off of here last winter. 

Here is a picture of the buck as requested. He is probably the nicest 6-pointer I will ever shoot.


----------



## Applebag

Mathewsman, that is one awesome buck. Congrats and welcome brother.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

I did see a good 8pt. And 2 smaller bucks in here this morning . With any luck I will catch one cruising?


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Nice buck good job!


----------



## 12-Ringer

mathewsman_53 said:


> Skinner,
> 
> Good luck on the recovery. I had the exact same thing happen to me last Thursday from what you said/posted.
> I shot a buck that at close range (11 yards from a stand) slightly quartering away from me. When I shot, I knew my shot placement was good but he took off with the lighted nock in tow with no pass through. I have a high brush field to my right which he went into and I lost sight of him. It was windier than a mother so I was not able to hear him crash or anything. I had about 10"-15" of good bright red blood on the arrow and it was snapped off about 2" from the broad head. I waited a little while and followed the blood to the field which was only about 30 yards from the shot. I then decided to hold off since I did not want to jump him and go back to the Jeep. I checked the entire grass road/path on the walk back which the deer would of crossed and found nothing in terms of blood or fresh tracks, so I felt I was safe to look in the field. Took me about two minutes and there he was dead about 20 yards into the field.
> I have always shot Thunderheads and have had nothing but success with them. The shot ended up passing through and hitting the far shoulder/upper leg (which was literally shattered) as he was quartered a little more than I realized. I ended up catching lungs and heart.
> 
> I bet and am hoping that is what happens for you today.



Welcome to AT, but more specifically the PA thread - where are your stomping grounds? I'm in Delco, Aston Township to be more specific. 

Great words of encouragement, just what we need here...

Joe


----------



## bkellybe

Nice buck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Deermats said:


> Here is the remainder of my season. Took the week off to hunt ended up slipping on my frosty deck Tuesday morning heading out to hunt. Now I have a screw in my ankle and no weight bearing for 6 weeks. Wish I was in a tree...
> Good luck to all that are out.



Sometimes you have to look hard to find the silver lining...at least it is not your right leg...I couldn't drive for 6-weeks....nothing worse than feeling like a burden on others. Hopefully, we'll keep this thread going for you and you can live through the rest of us....

Sorry about you accident.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

mathewsman_53 said:


> Thank you for the welcome. I have been lurking for awhile and actually purchased my Z7 from a member off of here last winter.
> 
> Here is a picture of the buck as requested. He is probably the nicest 6-pointer I will ever shoot.
> 
> View attachment 3167034



....and the tag is actually in the ear!! The PA thread just got a little better :wink: Just kidding, if you've been lurking than you know what I am taking about. Congrats on a great buck and you're right, that's a bruiser 6.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Good luck with the leg, two years ago I went thru similar ordeal, spiral fracture right ankle, surgery on Nov. 2 ,plate and screws installed. I was fortunate to get out late archery and kill a doe. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Applebag

It's so hot out right now, I really cannot imagine a deer wanting to move around. Trying to keep my spirits up. I'm down to base layer and socks


----------



## nicko

Great buck mathewsman. Congrats!!!

Sorry about your ankle deermats. That really sucks. Hopefully we can keep you entertained with out field reports.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Good luck today in the heat guys. They are still moving. These two bucks ran across the parking lot at work yesterday at 4pm. The heat is slowing some movement, but not all of it.


----------



## Applebag

Deer mats. This is what you're missing out on. https://vimeo.com/144660237
You know you're having a slow day when chippies are on the highlight reel.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Another 11/2 hours the sun will be behind the tree line on the hill I'm facing hurry the #[email protected]# up


----------



## davydtune

Was gonna go out tonight before band practice, hunt at our one guitar player's house, to a really quick to get to spot but man it's hot out there!


----------



## dspell20

mathewsman_53 said:


> Thank you for the welcome. I have been lurking for awhile and actually purchased my Z7 from a member off of here last winter.
> 
> Here is a picture of the buck as requested. He is probably the nicest 6-pointer I will ever shoot.
> 
> View attachment 3167034


Congrats. You even passed the thread tag test!!!!!! Awesome buck


----------



## Deermats

Applebag said:


> Deer mats. This is what you're missing out on. https://vimeo.com/144660237
> You know you're having a slow day when chippies are on the highlight reel.


That's a true booner


----------



## Deermats

mathewsman_53 said:


> Thank you for the welcome. I have been lurking for awhile and actually purchased my Z7 from a member off of here last winter.
> 
> Here is a picture of the buck as requested. He is probably the nicest 6-pointer I will ever shoot.
> 
> View attachment 3167034


Nice buck. Looks like a fun project in the back ground


----------



## Applebag

Deermats said:


> That's a true booner


Sent that to my mom because she likes that kind of stuff. But she has poor eyesight. She goes "wow is that a deer!?" I'm like no mom...


----------



## Ned250

Applebag said:


> Sent that to my mom because she likes that kind of stuff. But she has poor eyesight. She goes "wow is that a deer!?" I'm like no mom...


lol


----------



## arrowflinger73

What's a chippie have to score to make Boone and Crockett


----------



## skinner2

What's everyone's thoughts on my chances of recovery. I am not feeling good about it. Arrow broke off about 2.5" from the insert. Picked up the bloodtrail and followed it for a few hundred yards and stopped.


----------



## 12-Ringer

skinner2 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on my chances of recovery. I am not feeling good about it. Arrow broke off about 2.5" from the insert. Picked up the bloodtrail and followed it for a few hundred yards and stopped.


Do you have any help? More eyes make a big difference! In this heat, you're going to want to grab him tonight. Are you familiar with the property? Your gut instincts told you the shot was good. You've trailed in the direction he went, but I don't have a clear understanding of the sign that you have found other than the arrow. In that regard am I understanding that you expect that you had less that around 3-4" of total penetration?

Joe


----------



## dougell

Deermats said:


> Here is the remainder of my season. Took the week off to hunt ended up slipping on my frosty deck Tuesday morning heading out to hunt. Now I have a screw in my ankle and no weight bearing for 6 weeks. Wish I was in a tree...
> Good luck to all that are out.


Tell the truth Mark.She finally got the best of you didn't she lol?Can I COME OVER AND AT LEAST SIGN THE CAST?


----------



## rmm60985

[emoji102] I just saw this picture on Instagram lol...


----------



## 12-Ringer

rmm60985 said:


> [emoji102] I just saw this picture on Instagram lol...


----------



## jasonk0519

mathewsman_53 said:


> Thank you for the welcome. I have been lurking for awhile and actually purchased my Z7 from a member off of here last winter.
> 
> Here is a picture of the buck as requested. He is probably the nicest 6-pointer I will ever shoot.
> 
> View attachment 3167034


That's one nice 6 pointer, congrats!


----------



## mathewsman_53

skinner2 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on my chances of recovery. I am not feeling good about it. Arrow broke off about 2.5" from the insert. Picked up the bloodtrail and followed it for a few hundred yards and stopped.


Being that you did not have an exit hole, the blood trail is more than likely going to be light. Being that the broadhead is still inside, the entry hole may be clotting up, but you could still be getting some good internal bleeding. If you can not come across any more blood, I would gather up some buddies and start circling the area. I have had them bleed very little due to clotting then all the sudden find them DOA.


----------



## jlh42581

My buddy shot one this year that we literally drove past it. It fell and slid up under ferns in the early season. We almost gave up.


----------



## skinner2

12-Ringer said:


> Do you have any help? More eyes make a big difference! In this heat, you're going to want to grab him tonight. Are you familiar with the property? Your gut instincts told you the shot was good. You've trailed in the direction he went, but I don't have a clear understanding of the sign that you have found other than the arrow. In that regard am I understanding that you expect that you had less that around 3-4" of total penetration?
> 
> Joe


A buddy is stopping after work to help me out. I never expected a great trail when the arrow broke and no pass through. So I have about a 2.5" piece of arrow in him plus the broadhead. I however don't know how far in him the arrow made it. I felt good about the shot when it happened. Now I am second guessing myself. Anyway during his travel he went downhill his entire path.


----------



## boleym

shoulder hit deer are tricky.. if you don't catch the lungs or least good bit of one. deer can make it on one lung.. I like to push them and get a follow up shot.. Last week it happened to me and somebody jumped the buck, before I could put another into it.. neighbors came out of house and spooked him.. suburban hunting ahhhhhhhh


----------



## skinner2

Mostly was just a drop of blood here and there but here is one pic I snapped.


----------



## mathewsman_53

Thank you all for the welcome and the kind words. I am glad that I passed the tag test as well Joe. I definitely understand! Lol
I am located in at the Clearfield/Centre County border roughly 20 miles northwest of State College. Not exactly prime big buck country, but it has been improving the last few years.

Get well soon with the foot Deermats. That is always a bummer mostly in archery season! The project is my 1979 Chevy K20 Scottsdale. I have gotten it as far as primer, but need to get my rear end in gear and get it finished up. I will say shooting an archery buck will allow me more time this fall/winter to get on it!

Looks like decent blood skinner. Fingers crossed that you find him!


----------



## dougell

How far did he go before the arrow broke?If you only got,2.5' of penetration,I'd say you hit the shoulder but the arrow looked to have gotten more penetration than that..If you hit the shoulder,the chance of recovering him will be slim to none as there's no vitals behind any of the shoulder bones.I've been on dozens of shoulder hits and I've never seen one recovered.If you hit the shoulder,that deer will most likely be limping around chasing does in a day or two.Without knowing how much penetration you got,it's impossible to say.


----------



## rmm60985

skinner2 said:


> Mostly was just a drop of blood here and there but here is one pic I snapped.


Do you have access to a dog you can "take for a walk" in the general vicinity?


----------



## jlh42581

mathewsman_53 said:


> Thank you all for the welcome and the kind words. I am glad that I passed the tag test as well Joe. I definitely understand! Lol
> I am located in at the Clearfield/Centre County border roughly 20 miles northwest of State College. Not exactly prime big buck country, but it has been improving the last few years.
> 
> Get well soon with the foot Deermats. That is always a bummer mostly in archery season! The project is my 1979 Chevy K20 Scottsdale. I have gotten it as far as primer, but need to get my rear end in gear and get it finished up. I will say shooting an archery buck will allow me more time this fall/winter to get on it!
> 
> Looks like decent blood skinner. Fingers crossed that you find him!


You must live very close to me


----------



## skinner2

rmm60985 said:


> Do you have access to a dog you can "take for a walk" in the general vicinity?


Unfortunately I don't. The arrow was laying about 10 yards from where I shot him.


----------



## dougell

Deermats has a dog he can loan out.He shot a doe one evening that we decided to let go until morning.He brought his golden retriever for good measure and found the deer before I got there which took all of about 5 minutes.The dog wasn't out there for more than 30 minutes and it must have had a hundred ticks crawling on him.


----------



## dougell

skinner2 said:


> Unfortunately I don't. The arrow was laying about 10 yards from where I shot him.


How much penetration do you think you got?What did the hit sound like?Was it a crack or a thud?


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Billy H

Welcome to AT Mathewsman, GREAT 6!! He would have a place on my wall. 

Skinner keep at it man. Keep us posted.

My day was done at 1:00. Two doe is all I saw, tomorrow give it hell again. Good luck those in for the evening hunt.


----------



## boleym

skinner?? what town you near Ill come help ya..


----------



## fap1800

skinner2 said:


> Mostly was just a drop of blood here and there but here is one pic I snapped.


More than likely you had more than 3" of penetration. The arrow probably went a bit further in and worked it's way out after it broke off. Same thing happened to me on Saturday. Shot a buck and had about four inches of blood on the shaft that remained. There's wasn't much more blood than you showed in your pic. Keep looking...you'll find him.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats on your doe Nicko!* About time you had some luck for a change...seems well deserved!

*mathewsman*...congrats on a nice buck!

*skinner*...good luck on the recovery!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Came close tonight boys to sealing the deal on a good 10....only with my Nissan and not my Elite???? Dont' know how I missed him....thankfully I did and no one was injured in the manuever. 

Joe


----------



## skinner2

boleym said:


> skinner?? what town you near Ill come help ya..


I appreciate the offer but if your in 5d you are no where near me.


----------



## skinner2

Just got back in from tracking him with not much luck. Blood I found earlier was bright red but couldn't see any bubbles in it. The blood was very spotty with just a drop of blood maybe every 10-15 feet. For the most he traveled flat or downhill then he turned and went up a pretty good hill. He didn't seem to have any trouble making it up the hill. Also he wasn't putting out anymore blood going up the hill. I tracked him for over 600 yards and he never laid down at all. I am feeling pretty crappy about the situation right about now.


----------



## nicko

6 pages of fresh posts to this thread in one day. It's starting to get good.

Sorry to hear the update skinner. Are you in an area of PA where you have to worry about coyotes?


----------



## Deermats

dougell said:


> Tell the truth Mark.She finally got the best of you didn't she lol?Can I COME OVER AND AT LEAST SIGN THE CAST?


Only if you bring trail bologna


----------



## skinner2

nicko said:


> 6 pages of fresh posts to this thread in one day. It's starting to get good.
> 
> Sorry to hear the update skinner. Are you in an area of PA where you have to worry about coyotes?


Unfortunately yes I am. I actually saw one the first day I was on stand.


----------



## Deermats

dougell said:


> Deermats has a dog he can loan out.He shot a doe one evening that we decided to let go until morning.He brought his golden retriever for good measure and found the deer before I got there which took all of about 5 minutes.The dog wasn't out there for more than 30 minutes and it must have had a hundred ticks crawling on him.


Wish I still had him had to get him put down in 13.


----------



## Deermats

arrowflinger73 said:


> What's a chippie have to score to make Boone and Crockett


1.5


----------



## skinner2

Also forgot that there was a chunk of fat or grease on the inside of the arrow where it broke off


----------



## nicko

skinner2 said:


> Unfortunately yes I am. I actually saw one the first day I was on stand.


It might be worth a shot to head out in the dark and listen for yips or howls. Might lead you to the buck if he's dead.


----------



## dougell

Deermats said:


> Only if you bring trail bologna


I need to make some.You in for a bologna party?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Deermats said:


> Wish I still had him had to get him put down in 13.


We had to put our 14 year old GSP down in May of 14....very sad day in my life...guy was a universal MACHINE...outhunted professionally trained labs in the goose blind, professionally trained pointers in the field, and was 5 for 5 finding down deer when we went on a few "walks".

Joe


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I need to make some.You in for a *bologna party*?


That's what we called nights at the bar when no girls showed.


----------



## Deermats

dougell said:


> I need to make some.You in for a bologna party?


I'm in only have one deer in the freezer tho doesn't look good for adding another.


----------



## Deermats

12-Ringer said:


> We had to put our 14 year old GSP down in May of 14....very sad day in my life...guy was a universal MACHINE...outhunted professionally trained labs in the goose blind, professionally trained pointers in the field, and was 5 for 5 finding down deer when we went on a few "walks".
> 
> Joe


It's definitely rough...he was one of the family


----------



## rambofirstblood

tdj8686 said:


> Was probably a fisher





rambofirstblood said:


> Joe wasn't the only one in his socks today:wink:
> I took vacation so I'm hunting hot or not!
> A few fawns and a small buck at quitin time.
> I did see a mink, kind of odd in the middle of the woods.


Definitely a mink, I got a good look at it.


----------



## rambofirstblood

I can't keep up with this thread, like 10 pages every day and my p.c is running slower than molasses.
1 deer all day today! 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## tdj8686

rambofirstblood said:


> I can't keep up with this thread, like 10 pages every day and my p.c is running slower than molasses.
> 1 deer all day today!
> Good luck everyone.


No I-Phone?


----------



## Applebag

Had a frenzy at last light! Worth the wait. Got to watch a spike come bust out 3 bedded does and run 2 of them off. No big boy. The leftover fawn hung out at the bottom of the hill and got to see me slip and fall down the hill on my way out. I swear I heard her laugh at me. Gotta go check and make sure my bow is good tomorrow.


----------



## KMiha

Had a great evening sit. 3:45 started seeing some does moving around, and a small 5 point came from my left, cruising, moving pretty good. At about 4:45 or so I had 9 does to my right, about 50 yards away, in an open area that's kind of hard to explain. Next thing I knew a 4 point came in and busted them up like a flock of birds, started chasing them and grunting his butt off. Did this for about 20 minutes chasing these doe around, very entertaining. At last light had a doe come from the same spot to the right, and got straight ahead of me at about 40 yards, behind some trees and in some thick stuff. Then, out of no where, a big boy comes from the same spot about 10 minutes later, grunting his head off cruising. Couldn't make out what he was, just know he had a very light rack, with high G2s and wide, with a big body. Went to the same spot the doe was (too dark and far at this point to even think about attempting a shot), then the doe ran back where she came from and the big boy just went cruising after her grunting the whole way. Very eventful evening, just wish the biggen came a half hour earlier.


----------



## Viper69

Got a decent one today at 11am. It was 65 degrees so I was surprised he was up and moving.


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats man!


----------



## Mr. October

skinner2 said:


> Just got back in from tracking him with not much luck. Blood I found earlier was bright red but couldn't see any bubbles in it. The blood was very spotty with just a drop of blood maybe every 10-15 feet. For the most he traveled flat or downhill then he turned and went up a pretty good hill. He didn't seem to have any trouble making it up the hill. Also he wasn't putting out anymore blood going up the hill. I tracked him for over 600 yards and he never laid down at all. I am feeling pretty crappy about the situation right about now.


Sounds non lethal to me. I think it is very likely he is still going.


----------



## nicko

Beautiful buck Viper. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mr. October

Viper69 said:


> Got a decent one today at 11am. It was 65 degrees so I was surprised he was up and moving.
> View attachment 3169050
> View attachment 3169058


Nice buck Viper!


----------



## naturalsteel

Congrats Viper! Nice to see a local buck taken!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Viper...way to get it done, even with the unseasonable temps...

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Been a while i think since i saw Viper comment in here.

Now the tailgate drops...so to speak. *Congrats Viper!*


----------



## danesdad

I'm glad someone scored in todays heat.


----------



## 138104

Viper69 said:


> Got a decent one today at 11am. It was 65 degrees so I was surprised he was up and moving.
> View attachment 3169050
> View attachment 3169058


Congrats! Is that an Impulse?


----------



## spac16

Was finally able to get out todayafter two weeks. With a family trip planned for disney starting in ten days for 10 days and work in between not sure if I could get out again. I was able to get a nice doe. Shot at 6:30 this morning saw some small bucks pushing after that. Things are heating up.


----------



## bowtechlx

spac16 said:


> Was finally able to get out todayafter two weeks. With a family trip planned for disney starting in ten days for 10 days and work in between not sure if I could get out again. I was able to get a nice doe. Shot at 6:30 this morning saw some small bucks pushing after that. Things are heating up.


Congrats.


----------



## Ryanp019

Spotting tonight in 4b and saw a lot of deer. Mostly younger bucks pushing around some doe....not real hard chasing but they are def checking them out. Saw one big boy trailing a doe pretty good. It's about to break loose here big time. Really looking forward to the temp drop on Saturday and on. I'll be in the woods all day sits from sat til the end of the season!!! Cmon vacation


----------



## 138104

Ryanp019 said:


> Spotting tonight in 4b and saw a lot of deer. Mostly younger bucks pushing around some doe....not real hard chasing but they are def checking them out. Saw one big boy trailing a doe pretty good. It's about to break loose here big time. Really looking forward to the temp drop on Saturday and on. I'll be in the woods all day sits from sat til the end of the season!!! Cmon vacation


My wife came home to a nice 6 dogging a doe in our front yard. This Saturday should be good!


----------



## Lcavok99

nicko said:


> That's what we called nights at the bar when no girls showed.


Nowadays we call it the "Sausage fest"


----------



## Ryanp019

Perry24 said:


> My wife came home to a nice 6 dogging a doe in our front yard. This Saturday should be good!


I hope so. Running out of time but now is the best time lol


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Perry24 said:


> My wife came home to a nice 6 dogging a doe in our front yard. This Saturday should be good!


Does in my yard still had young ones right next to them. The best is yet to come.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Good luck tomorrow guys. My vacation has officially started, so I will be out everyday for the next week. I'm hunting 2b Westmoreland county. I will post up my sightings throughout the week.


----------



## Mathias

Decided to stay home this morning and work on projects.
Opened the bedroom window for some fresh morning air around 5am and heard a buck grunting in the yard, nothing like rubbing it in.


----------



## Mathias

Nice buck Viper!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Congrats Viper, great buck my friend


----------



## Billy H

In a stand i havent been since sept. On. The way in I found some reflective strips marking a trail. No doubt from the road. This is private property. I will follow it gather up the strips and put them all where the trail begins. I'll put a note and leave my buisness card. 

Slight rain falling now and warm. Good luck those that are out.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Even though it's rather warm this morning I'm anxious to see how the movement is with all of the corn off.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> In a stand i havent been since sept. On. The way in I found some reflective strips marking a trail. No doubt from the road. This is private property. I will follow it gather up the strips and put them all where the trail begins. I'll put a note and leave my buisness card.
> 
> Slight rain falling now and warm. Good luck those that are out.


We have a cup full of those reflective trail markers on the shelf at camp,good luck Bill


----------



## Matt Musto

Great buck Viper, what WMU was that in?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Decent buck working a scrape out on the powerline. He is facing my directions, it's my hope he continues down the edge. I do have 3 doe out in front of me feeding on the oaks and if he were to continue down the edge, he'd offer a 25 yard shot. Right now he's about a hundred yards up the pipeline. He's nothing like the guy and I saw the other day, but he'll do if he gets close.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Joe keep the updates coming


----------



## Viper69

Perry24 said:


> Congrats! Is that an Impulse?


Yes impulse 31.


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> We have a cup full of those reflective trail markers on the shelf at camp,good luck Bill


if your going to trespass do you really leave a marked trail. Guy must be a mensa member. Cant wait to see what I find along the way.


----------



## nicko

Good luck Joe.


----------



## arrowflinger73

After sitting all day yesterday and backing my truck into a telephone pole waking up to 55 degree Temps decided not to venture out today going to body shop to see what it's gonna cost this archery seasons going to be expensive


----------



## riceride565

No action for me yet in 2B. Had chasing about 100 yards infront of my stand at last might yesterday, left the climber on the tree hoping for some repeat action a little closer this morn. Hope it happens!


----------



## Bow Down

Coming in to work I saw the 4th buck lying along a few hundred yard stretch of 79 that butts a property I have permission on. This is all within a week and a half. At least the insurance companies will be getting some action because I will be hitting other properties instead of that one.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Decided to stay home this morning and work on projects.
> Opened the bedroom window for some fresh morning air around 5am and heard a buck grunting in the yard, nothing like rubbing it in.


That'll teach you.


----------



## PSU Joe

Mathias said:


> Decided to stay home this morning and work on projects.
> Opened the bedroom window for some fresh morning air around 5am and heard a buck grunting in the yard, nothing like rubbing it in.


Mathias - that made me laugh out loud. Must admit everyday I don't get out I wonder if they are doing a jig right under my stand!


----------



## KMiha

Good luck to everyone who's out there this morning. I have a feeling people will be making some biggens hit the dirt Saturday. Like I said in my earlier post last night, saw three bucks cruising and two were chasing does. 

I feel for those who don't get the extended archery season outside the special reg zones. Hopefully you all can get it done over the next week+!!


----------



## Mathias

Guess I'll head out this afternoon, I'm just not a fan of September weather in November.


----------



## Mr. October

arrowflinger73 said:


> After sitting all day yesterday and backing my truck into a telephone pole waking up to 55 degree Temps decided not to venture out today going to body shop to see what it's gonna cost this archery seasons going to be expensive


Better days ahead.


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> Decent buck working a scrape out on the powerline. He is facing my directions, it's my hope he continues down the edge. I do have 3 doe out in front of me feeding on the oaks and if he were to continue down the edge, he'd offer a 25 yard shot. Right now he's about a hundred yards up the pipeline. He's nothing like the guy and I saw the other day, but he'll do if he gets close.
> 
> Joe


Been an hour - hopefully you are gutting him out by now!


----------



## Johnnyp5c

This heat has been tough. Here in 5c I have been out every day until dark. Finally saw a doe last night. This morning I already had 5 doe and a fox walk by. No bucks to be heard or seen. Saturday should be better for everyone.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

3 little bucks and a doe with a yearling so far this morning. I hope the cold weather gets the bigger bucks on their feet and cruising.


----------



## Matt Musto

The first picture from Oct 27th is a buck I'm positive I passed last season. The two pics are of him as he walked away offering me three different shot opportunities on November 8th last year. He is pretty wide and you can see he lacked brows last season and he has small ones this year. Still has a kicker off of his G2. He looks huge bodied this year. Hoping me or my son puts a tag on him Saturday. His rack also doesn't look like it got much bigger, unless his body is making it look smaller than it is.


----------



## TRex18

Any buddy hunting 2F ....Allegheny National Forest? Any updates? coming up tonight for till nxt Saturday...


----------



## Ned250

Viper69 said:


> Got a decent one today at 11am. It was 65 degrees so I was surprised he was up and moving.
> View attachment 3169050
> View attachment 3169058


Great buck. Congrats!


----------



## arrowflinger73

TRex18 said:


> Any buddy hunting 2F ....Allegheny National Forest? Any updates? coming up tonight for till nxt Saturday...


I live in Warren I have been hunting the 1b side of the county. Pretty slow seeing a lot of deer but rut activity has been minimal. Young bucks are harassing does but the big boys are laying in wait or doing there thing at night. Where area do you hunt?


----------



## mathewsman_53

Viper - Nice buck! I like the tine length's on that bad boy. Congrats!

Skinner - Any update on the recovery. Was hoping I checked this morning and saw some pictures of him!


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> if your going to trespass do you really leave a marked trail. Guy must be a mensa member. Cant wait to see what I find along the way.


Billy, I've pulled them off a tree beside our Posted sign. The guy was going straight through. This Mensa member wasn't even smart enough to just use the Posted sign as his marker! On another note, I've been under the weather all week. Got up every morning at 4:30, coughed and hacked my way to the kitchen, then back to bed after realizing I didn't have the energy to even get in a stand. Every morning my wife wakes up and says "You're still here? This must be bad."
Deermats, looks like a 'deck harness' is in order. Only question is should it be a full body deck harness or can you get away with a rock climber type? Sorry about your luck. 

Joe, any updates on Camille?


----------



## TRex18

arrowflinger73 said:


> I live in Warren I have been hunting the 1b side of the county. Pretty slow seeing a lot of deer but rut activity has been minimal. Young bucks are harassing does but the big boys are laying in wait or doing there thing at night. Where area do you hunt?


Radius of about 10 miles from clear creek state park


----------



## Deermats

vonfoust said:


> Billy, I've pulled them off a tree beside our Posted sign. The guy was going straight through. This Mensa member wasn't even smart enough to just use the Posted sign as his marker! On another note, I've been under the weather all week. Got up every morning at 4:30, coughed and hacked my way to the kitchen, then back to bed after realizing I didn't have the energy to even get in a stand. Every morning my wife wakes up and says "You're still here? This must be bad."
> Deermats, looks like a 'deck harness' is in order. Only question is should it be a full body deck harness or can you get away with a rock climber type? Sorry about your luck.
> 
> Joe, any updates on Camille?


Lol I would have been better off falling out of a tree stand because I will not go into a tree without a full body harness on. I think the full body harness would have worked tho


----------



## TRex18

Guys ....Hunting in 2F, what amount of Orange do I have to wear walking in and out, and what amount of Orange do I have to place in the tree when hunting.....

I thought it was a hat walking.....and none on the tree but I could be wrong....


----------



## Billy H

Just walked to another stand. Didnt even get my bow up and heard some commotion in the woods. Doe popped out where I just walked and is milling around a scrape.


----------



## skinner2

mathewsman_53 said:


> Viper - Nice buck! I like the tine length's on that bad boy. Congrats!
> 
> Skinner - Any update on the recovery. Was hoping I checked this morning and saw some pictures of him!


No updates unfortunately. He went over 600 yards and up a hill with minimal blood loss. The woods come to a point there and he went into the field. Unfortunately the field is chest high with weeds and corn is still standing.


----------



## arrowflinger73

TRex18 said:


> Guys ....Hunting in 2F, what amount of Orange do I have to wear walking in and out, and what amount of Orange do I have to place in the tree when hunting.....
> 
> I thought it was a hat walking.....and none on the tree but I could be wrong....


Your correct


----------



## 12-Ringer

PSU Joe said:


> Been an hour - hopefully you are gutting him out by now!


I wish, he turned and went the other way and I got out of there asap as I had to leave by 7:45am anyway and I got a wet rear this morning. I had to be in the office by 8 and barely made it...was a nice sit this morning 6 doe, the decent 9-point and that six again...

not sure what the next few days will hold for me...rain looks to have moved into Sat morning, but I think I will be breaking out the rain gear...everything else just looks too good

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> I wish, he turned and went the other way and I got out of there asap as I had to leave by 7:45am anyway and I got a wet rear this morning. I had to be in the office by 8 and barely made it...was a nice sit this morning 6 doe, the decent 9-point and that six again...
> 
> not sure what the next few days will hold for me...rain looks to have moved into Sat morning, but I think I will be breaking out the rain gear...everything else just looks too good
> 
> Joe


Too bad. Impressive that you got to work on time though!


----------



## Viper69

Matt Musto said:


> Great buck Viper, what WMU was that in?


4e.......


----------



## King

Great buck Viper. Congrats!


----------



## strawcat

Trex hunting the owls nest area things starting to pick up.I killed an 8 last Friday


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I wish, he turned and went the other way and I got out of there asap as I had to leave by 7:45am anyway and I got a wet rear this morning. I had to be in the office by 8 and barely made it...was a nice sit this morning 6 doe, the decent 9-point and that six again...
> 
> not sure what the next few days will hold for me...rain looks to have moved into Sat morning, but I think I will be breaking out the rain gear...everything else just looks too good
> 
> Joe


My buddy and I have tags for New Jersey where you can hunt Sunday. I think his wife won't let him hunt Sunday but I'm trying to talk him into it since it looks perfect.


----------



## boleym

no problem


----------



## naturalsteel

Pretty slow here in 4E today. Warm temps seem to have shut them down and any doe i see , are always with no Bucks trailing. Took next week off so I hope this Cold front coming tomorrow, gets them moving more. Good luck all!


----------



## jasonk0519

Someone texted me this picture, it says Garnet Valley. Is this one of those bucks that makes the rounds on the Web? Any one else heard anything about it?









My neck of the woods and I can't say that I hear everything that happens around here, but something like that would have likely come through my circle. I haven't heard anything, but again that doesn't necessarily mean all that much. I'll reach out and see if anything surfaces...

Joe


----------



## dspell20

I'm sure some of you have seen this buck circulating around social media. I can 100% confirm that it was shot in 2B Monday afternoon. I saw the buck one time in the summer. No proceeded to run 6 cameras for a month with no sightings. Congrats to the hunter on an amazing PA buck. It broke off about 10-15 inches of stickers


----------



## dspell20

Best proof pic


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

i went spotting last night and took about a 15 minute video of an 8 pointer slamming a doe. it was the first time i've ever seen it happen and it was pretty cool. i will try to upload the video to youtube and and post a link some time tonight.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Potter update....Hey Nick, I hate to say this but nothing is going on up there...no reports from out back and RYCH, CMHC, or JHHC. Movement very, very slow, a few "decent mountain buck" on film at night, but everyone knows there are some bruisers around, but no one seeing them, not even on film...It is forecasted to cool off some, but still be in the mid 50's next week. They aren't going to be able to hold off forever, but I just wanted to let you know. Also wanted to tip you off to the wunderground station on Sweden Valley road. You can't get much closer to your spot than that...you can see the link in the upper right hand portion of the pic below. It is a pic from Intellicast via the browser (NOT THE INTELLICAST APP). That will be very accurate with regard to temps, wind, barometer, etc...










My son and I decided against going up this weekend and Pop is heading home Sunday after arriving last Friday. He has seen total of 6 deer from stand and has sat all day every day except yesterday.



Joe


----------



## pope125

Have not been on in a few days being having some phone issues then I used up all my data , think I'm good now. Just wanted to say Congrats to everyone that has put one down in the last few days . I have been spending a ton of time in a tree in Ohio , even with these temps. I passed on two deer that I think I'm crazy for passing.


----------



## Billy H

Viper great buck, I missed that post congrats. Looks like Saturday is going to pan out to be very similar to Halloween. Rain overnight ending early AM with cooler temps.


----------



## BuckTeeth

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 3172146
> 
> I'm sure some of you have seen this buck circulating around social media. I can 100% confirm that it was shot in 2B Monday afternoon. I saw the buck one time in the summer. No proceeded to run 6 cameras for a month with no sightings. Congrats to the hunter on an amazing PA buck. It broke off about 10-15 inches of stickers


What a tank! Has to be an Alleghany or Washington county buck?


----------



## dspell20

BuckTeeth said:


> What a tank! Has to be an Alleghany or Washington county buck?


Allegheny (South Hills)


----------



## River420Bottom

My cousin connected on a nice one this morning, 2C


----------



## TauntoHawk

Dspell, is that a broadhead hole out his face???


----------



## dspell20

Very nice Hoyt1021. Tell him congrats


----------



## dspell20

TauntoHawk said:


> Dspell, is that a broadhead hole out his face???


YES, I don't know the guy that shot it but he said on his Facebook page he double lunged it and it was still thrashing around so he tried to put another arrow in him and hit him in the face. Not sure


----------



## King

Some great bucks hitting the ground!


----------



## huntmaster80

what a great buck!!!!


----------



## Mr. October

dspell20 said:


> YES, I don't know the guy that shot it but he said on his Facebook page he double lunged it and it was still thrashing around so he tried to put another arrow in him and hit him in the face. Not sure


That will crank up the taxidermy bill.


----------



## jlh42581

Off tomorrow, obviously saturday and then wed->sat next week to go a round. I have seen absolutely zero indication of a rut at my house yet. For anyone wondering, I live north west of SC by about 45 mins. Our hunt last week was in moshannon, saw no indication of a rut there yet either. A coworker pointed out to me yesterday that the PSU study showed Nov 5 to be the trigger based on his observations. I photographed a big buck yesterday morning in a field with 20 doe's at 7am. He paid them zero attention.

He has showed me some really great bucks from the philly suburbs this year, that if I had to guess some of you are either these guys or know them. He also showed me an absolute MONSTER from ohio, its gotta be 225" plus but I know nothing more than it was supposed to have been shot by a guy on a private lease. The property owner didnt know the buck was there. When you guys see this buck you will shake your head, hopefully its all on the up and up, Ohio certainly has that potential.


----------



## primal-bow

seem like the scrape in my area are not being use too much now....mmm


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Potter update....Hey Nick, I hate to say this but nothing is going on up there...no reports from out back and RYCH, CMHC, or JHHC. Movement very, very slow, a few "decent mountain buck" on film at night, but everyone knows there are some bruisers around, but no one seeing them, not even on film...It is forecasted to cool off some, but still be in the mid 50's next week. They aren't going to be able to hold off forever, but I just wanted to let you know. .................Joe


Thanks for the update Joe. This warm weather I'm sure has not helped but it is supposed to cool a bit next week with lows in the 30s and highs in the 50s for the days I am hunting up there. And like you said, the deer won't be able to hold off forever. And all it takes is one hot doe.


----------



## pope125

There not holding off Nick, things are happening big time at night . Talked to my brother this morning said there are a lot of road kills and with his driving at night has seen a lot of deer . With the amount of road kills,and the temps that pretty much tells you whats going on . IMO , THINK MOST OF THE MOVEMENT AT THIS TIME IS PROBABLY THE FIRST HOUR IN THE MORNING LAST HOUR AT NIGHT .


----------



## irnwrkr3

All the movement in 2b Westmoreland today stopped at 7:30 roughly. I scouted a little from 10 till noon and saw a few fresh rubs and scrapes. Can't wait for the cooler temps to get here.


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> There not holding off Nick, things are happening big time at night . Talked to my brother this morning said there are a lot of road kills and with his driving at night has seen a lot of deer . With the amount of road kills,and the temps that pretty much tells you whats going on . IMO , THINK MOST OF THE MOVEMENT AT THIS TIME IS PROBABLY THE FIRST HOUR IN THE MORNING LAST HOUR AT NIGHT .


Totally agree. I have had zero cruising the past few sits during the day which is unusual.


----------



## Billy H

I am seeing more movement this afternoon then all week.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> I am seeing more movement this afternoon then all week.


Nice, I hope it's infectious....


----------



## Matt Musto

Check out his nasty hyena I got on cam. If I see this rabid looking animal I will shoot it, unfortunately the hide won't be worth a damn. This is the first coyote (if that's what it is) that I ever got on cam. Still have never seen one while hunting


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man, it is like a sauna out here. Between the humidity, and the heat it is almost unbearable. I guess it doesn't help that I hold my climber into a new area. I'm contemplating just sitting on a log.

Joe


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> There not holding off Nick, things are happening big time at night . Talked to my brother this morning said there are a lot of road kills and with his driving at night has seen a lot of deer . With the amount of road kills,and the temps that pretty much tells you whats going on . IMO , THINK MOST OF THE MOVEMENT AT THIS TIME IS PROBABLY THE FIRST HOUR IN THE MORNING LAST HOUR AT NIGHT .


My experience last night. Got in the stand at two and didn't see a thing until around 3:45 and it started to really pick up at about 4:45.


----------



## jacobh

1st time in my climber this yr. not sure I will beable to shoot if I had to. Lol. Not great with heights and to be honest a little on edge lol. But I can sit in a millenium stand all day. Go figure. So many leaves falling it looks like it's snowing here. Good luck everyone


----------



## Mathias

I heard him coming....bow into hand....quivering with excitement...out he comes


----------



## MartinMan18

Dspell is that along 51 by the tunnels?


----------



## Mr. October

mathias said:


> i heard him coming....bow into hand....quivering with excitement...out he comes


doh!


----------



## River420Bottom

Lol giant, seen some big deer on their feet earlier this week mid day near my new home outside of punxy, the temps might have them a little reluctant to cruise but I could've killed two bucks from a pond in a persons yard I was doing their roof at 12pm and 1:20pm. One was a 125" 8 point


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> I heard him coming....bow into hand....quivering with excitement...out he comes


His twin strolled through here 10 minutes ago. Where the big boys at.


----------



## BuckTeeth

Not much action happening lately during daylight hours in 2C (Cambria county). Seeing some doe cruising at first light and last light, but no bucks following. More scrapes showing up the last few days. Seeing rutting activity spotting the last few nights when the temps are cooler, bigger bucks chasing doe's and running off the smaller bucks. I hope this cooler weather snaps them out of this lull, making me nervous!


----------



## rmm60985

Just got settled in for the last hour or so..


----------



## pope125

About another 10 days peak rut will pretty much be over , will be into post rut by middle of the month . Im a firm believer that the rut happens same time ever year , just the fact the way the moon feel this year and with the warm temps your seeing what kind of rut were having . Slow rut and slow daytime movement is mostly from the warm temps .


----------



## Squirrel

I haven't seen a deer all week. It has been very slow here in SW PA, at least where I hunt.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

pope125 said:


> About another 10 days peak rut will pretty much be over , will be into post rut by middle of the month . Im a firm believer that the rut happens same time ever year , just the fact the way the moon feel this year and with the warm temps your seeing what kind of rut were having . Slow rut and slow daytime movement is mostly from the warm temps .


So do you think that amount of daylight is key factor and Temps just trigger movement or lack of movement? Been reading about different studies.


----------



## dougell

It's the amount of daylight that triggers the rut.They check hundreds of road killed does each spring to find the mean conception date.It's the same from year to year.Now intensity,that's a different story and impacted by other factors.Daytime temps in the 70's doesn't help but the does will still be bred the same time as always.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Mathias said:


> Decided to stay home this morning and work on projects.
> Opened the bedroom window for some fresh morning air around 5am and heard a buck grunting in the yard, nothing like rubbing it in.


That happened to me yesterday. Was back at the house from hunting the top of the mountain and right behind the house I hear a single deep grunt. Got my stuff packed and went in the stand behind my house and got skunked for the evening. Monday Tuesday and Wednesday I had chasing in the morning and passed young but legal buck every morning. Off all next week.


----------



## jacobh

Hunted a spot we have that buts up to Valley forge. Hasn't been hunted all year. Nothing moving either


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> It's the amount of daylight that triggers the rut.They check hundreds of road killed does each spring to find the mean conception date.It's the same from year to year.Now intensity,that's a different story and impacted by other factors.Daytime temps in the 70's doesn't help but the does will still be bred the same time as always.[/QUOT
> 
> 100% Correct!! I think there are a great deal of people that think with warm temps causes the rut to stop , then when it gets cold it will pick-up . In about another 10 days or so people are doing to wonder where the rut went , its happening now just not seeing it during daylight hours.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Hunted a spot we have that buts up to Valley forge. Hasn't been hunted all year. Nothing moving either


Had a good friend that hunted the mountain for years and got spoiled ,now he says its not even worth it .


----------



## JFoutdoors

Another night without seeing a deer. As i walked in this afternoon to a different part of my property i saw a nice big new scrape. Pulled the card on the camera to find out that i once again sat in the wrong stand yesterday morning. Definitely a rut buck cause ive never seen him before. Ive killed bigger deer than him back home in bucks and montgomery counties but he's a true trophy for my part of tioga county.


----------



## jacobh

Yep I use to love sitting there watching the deer now U can sit for days and not see anything. It's a real shame what they did to that place


QUOTE=pope125;1081060170]Had a good friend that hunted the mountain for years and got spoiled ,now he says its not even worth it .[/QUOTE]


----------



## tdj8686

Mathias said:


> I heard him coming....bow into hand....quivering with excitement...out he comes



Thats a heck of an 11 point!


----------



## River420Bottom

JFoutdoors said:


> Another night without seeing a deer. As i walked in this afternoon to a different part of my property i saw a nice big new scrape. Pulled the card on the camera to find out that i once again sat in the wrong stand yesterday morning. Definitely a rut buck cause ive never seen him before. Ive killed bigger deer than him back home in bucks and montgomery counties but he's a true trophy for my part of tioga county.


Man that's a good buck, hope you get the right stand on him good luck!


----------



## nicko

Yeah, I know the rut will still take place regardless of how hot or cold it is. The bulk of the movement and activity just won't take place until dark. I'm not worried and I won't lock myself into sitting one stand all day just because it is the rut. If midday movement is non existent, I'll get down and walk and do some calling.


----------



## kbob

had a medium sized 8 pt cruising at 9:30 AM and saw him again at 10 - 7 yds from the stand - good spread but real short tines. half hour later he came flying by chasing a doe. found what he was lookin for! was warm and sunny at that time. Nothing tonite.


----------



## Viper69

Just got to be out there when a hot doe is nearby. She will get attention no matter the temp. They just aren't running around as much


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Saw one fawn this evening


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Yeah, I know the rut will still take place regardless of how hot or cold it is. The bulk of the movement and activity just won't take place until dark. I'm not worried and I won't lock myself into sitting one stand all day just because it is the rut. If midday movement is non existent, I'll get down and walk and do some calling.


I didn't mean to insinuate there was no action taking place, in fact I think I have mentioned more than once that everyone is reporting nighttime activity on their cams. Spotting, while legal, is HEAVILY frowned upon in our area up there...if you need help you'd be better off to turn your spotlight on a field than calling 911.

Nick as you know, I have covered a lot of RYHC, almost every inch of CMHC and absolutely every inch of our own property. My Pop has covered the entire JHHC and hasn't seen a single racked buck from stand since he arrived on 10/30. He hunted several times in areas where he can see over 100 yards in almost every direction with the hope of catching a cruiser and calling to him...no luck.

I personally think and am hoping that you timed it almost perfectly. Even though it will be in the mid 50's next week, that is still almost a 20 degree drop from this week's temps. Today it was over 70 and the same is being forecast for tomorrow with 90% of rain for most of the day. I am not sure when you are heading up, but our camp will be open until roughly 6:00AM on Sunday. If you go up tomorrow or Sat, stop over and say hi. 

Joe


----------



## goathillinpa

Penn state studies say that the 11th is the peak of the rut. Then about 25 days later the second rut comes in for the younger does.


----------



## rambofirstblood

tdj8686 said:


> No I-Phone?





rambofirstblood said:


> I can't keep up with this thread, like 10 pages every day and my p.c is running slower than molasses.
> 1 deer all day today!
> Good luck everyone.


No I-phone , just a cheap trac phone.
I did see more deer today. 
One nice buck came out of the thick stuff to harass a fawn doe that had bedded down 10 yards from me after it got up.
I heard the buck coughing for 10 minutes, he coughed about 20 times.
I've heard deer cough and sneeze before so I knew it was a deer, just didn't expect a shooter.
He circled, sniffed and gave a 10 yard chase before returning the way he came.
Also had a red fox cruising thru the woods barking at first light, he was all over the place.
I saw 2 running together later in the day.
I have had around 8 deer wind me or my pee while in my stand.
One small buck came right up to smell where I'd been wizzin, took a good wiff and turned around and walked away.
The other 2 small bucks and around 5 does have also stopped , lifted their heads checking the wind and a few have looked up at me in the tree.
The wind has been light and from different directions each day. 
Not one deer has spooked after smelling me or my pee!
I am using a smoker on all my gear with hickory and apple chips.
Not sure about tomorrow, rain and thunder in the forecast.
Good luck every one.


----------



## Billy H

I put up a ladder stand Tuesday right on top of a known bedding area. It's super thick and I kicked up some deer going in but I sat there all afternoon today and multiple buck came searching. No shooters. I'll be there in the morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I didn't even sit on a stump tonight...here's the story....land a brand new property 36 private acres in North Coventry Township, landowner reports NO HUNTING ever...I thought it was too good to be true and I was right. As soon as I had things locked up with regard to the permission, boundaries, I spent a few minutes on Gmap4, made a plan and took off from the office. Stripped down to t-shirt and undies, topped only with he ultra-light leafy-wear, grabbed my long-hike fanny and my Summit. Got to the ridge that I had identified with the mapping software and *BAM!!!!!* Lone Wolf loc-on complete with Muddy Sticks..not a problem with the SSW wind I had a good opportunity to get to another promising map point along the creek where it pinches into a hedgerow that traverses a corn field that was cut just yesterday - A PERFECT SEEKING PHASE ambush spot...you guess it...a ladder stand with a gorilla loc on with screw in steps within arms reach, clearly a team set-up. Looking down the hedgerow I can see another ladder-stand in the middle of the hedgerow where there is a natural depression in the field.

By now I had hiked almost a mile and despite no layers, I was drenched with sweat...took a short break on a HUGE downed oak tree and thought about camping there for the evening on the edge of the corn, but the frustration, coupled with fatigue, and sweat got the better of me and I hiked all the way out. Toweled off at the car, changed back into my work cloths and knocked up to speak to the owner. I explained the situation and he was livid. I walked him in close enough to see the LW and he told me he'd take care of everything. I'm not really sure what that means, but I told him I'd be glad to help in any way and I even left him a roll of roughly 100 posted signs.

Just can't believe folks would be that far into his property without permission. I purposefully stayed FAR from the edges as I was almost certain a chunk of land that looked that promising on the mapping software and even better in person, in this area of ChesCo, would have some boundary pressure. The stands were all in pristine condition, definitely being used.

Here is another reason I was so disappointed...


I am guessing the stands likely belong to neighboring landowners or people they allow to hunt as there really is no other undetectable entry points. Vehicles would have to be parked along side of a narrow road and would be highly conspicuous. Last thing I wanted to do was start a problem, but judging from the attitude of that landowner, I have a feeling there's going to be a major one....

Joe


----------



## Ryanp019

Anybody here using buck bomb or golden estrus?? Any negative results?? I'm scared to use the crap because I'm afraid it will do more harm then good like spook deer?


----------



## pope125

Joe, ummm North Coventry were one of my best farms is . Good luck !!


----------



## Mathias

My upstate neighbor called this evening all excited. I got him back into bowhunting and now he has a couple really nice food plots. He has a huge 10+pt, a nice 8 and several others in his plots since the 2nd of November, prior to that a couple of spikes and a lot of does/fawns.
Looks like I'll be heading up Sunday evening. Nice temps up there next week too.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, ummm North Coventry were one of my best farms is . Good luck !!


Small world...

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Small world...
> 
> Joe


Yes!! Some real good hunting there. I took the property I hunt over last year never had or seen any trespassers, but I did have a camera stolen in late season . Hope it works out .


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Small world...
> 
> Joe


Joe how do you get all these new properties all the time? Are you rich and pay for them or just good at recon and shmoozin oeople? 

If it's the former, I'm jealous. 
If it's the latter, I'd like some tips lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> Joe how do you get all these new properties all the time? Are you rich and pay for them or just good at recon and shmoozin oeople?
> 
> If it's the former, I'm jealous.
> If it's the latter, I'd like some tips lol.


I don't continue to get properties, I've been on the same place in Glenmoore for 22 years. Over that time I have forged relationships with all the neighbors thus expanding the original 26 to almost 80. Despite this, I still hunt mostly public land.

This new piece was completely off chance...my secretary is well aware of my current situation and knows I have not been myself for a variety of reasons. I have shared many frustrations with her including the fact that I feel a bit lost these days, even when it comes to hunting (and that is odd). I typically run anywhere between 10-30 cameras locally, to date I have 2 out. I usually have a catalog of the resident buck on the properties that I hunt, knowing there will be a few cruisers through each fall, right now ZERO identified. Even the biggun that I had two encounters with this week, I can almost guarantee he is not holed up on any of the properties that I can access...he just pinned down the first doe in heat.

She saw I was down and offered to introduce me to her neighbor who has some acerage and LOTS of deer in his yard everyday. That's how this happened.

I am more than willing to share the wealth...I have taken several folks to my property many of which tag a doe first trip out and several kids took they're first deer with me on the Glenmoore property. I have only been burned a few times and only ONCE by an AT member. If you are hurting for a hunt maybe we can connect in the late season....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Yes!! Some real good hunting there. I took the property I hunt over last year never had or seen any trespassers, but I did have a camera stolen in late season . Hope it works out .


Just curious, how big a property are you talking about? You can send a PM if you prefer...I think everyone would understand.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just got some bad news...you guys have heard me talking about heading up to Potter this weekend with my brothers...they were on their way up and smacked an 8-point with the Tahoe, just north of Mansfield on Route 6. THANKFULLY, no one was hurt, the buck died, Tahoe needs to be towed as the radiator is damaged and leaked all fluid, the buck's rack was broken off at impact, but they did find one 4-point side while they were waiting for the tow truck.



























Joe


----------



## spac16

12-Ringer said:


> Just got some bad news...you guys have heard me talking about heading up to Potter this weekend with my brothers...they were on their way up and smacked an 8-point with the Tahoe, just north of Mansfield on Route 6. THANKFULLY, no one was hurt, the buck died, Tahoe needs to be towed as the radiator is damaged and leaked all fluid, the buck's rack was broken off at impact, but they did find one 4-point side while they were waiting for the tow truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe



Sorry to hear that. Good news is noone was hurt.


----------



## Hey Abbott

12-Ringer said:


> Just got some bad news...you guys have heard me talking about heading up to Potter this weekend with my brothers...they were on their way up and smacked an 8-point with the Tahoe, just north of Mansfield on Route 6. THANKFULLY, no one was hurt, the buck died, Tahoe needs to be towed as the radiator is damaged and leaked all fluid, the buck's rack was broken off at impact, but they did find one 4-point side while they were waiting for the tow truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Not far from me. Hope they are alright.


----------



## nicko

Oh that sucks Joe. Very ironic that the animal that has them on this trip is the one that derailed their plans.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I am starting to think that there is a black cloud or something over our family lately...not going through all of the "woes is me", but we have been hit with some doosies...finding that silver lining is taking some top-shelf investigation, even from someone as optimistic as myself:wink:

Joe


----------



## bigsal53

DSPELL... Would u mind saying what area of the south hills that buck was shot


----------



## noklok

Had a goodnight tonight dispite the heat. This buck was about 118. Also had a 110 in and saw a 90 incher.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This weather is just nuts...almost 70 degrees at 5:30am I during the first week of Nov???

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I agree Joe. I'm off but won't be hunting. I saw upper 60's next week too!?


----------



## Billy H

64 and soupy right now. I am in the stand.


----------



## jacobh

Weatherbug says mid 50s and 2 days high of 62-63 for next week


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Good luck this week everyone.Im headed to Pike co tonite will be home next sunday.phone service is terrible wont be able to post much if at all.i hear its slow out there but the weather is changing so hopefully it heats up.


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Good luck this week everyone.Im headed to Pike co tonite will be home next sunday.phone service is terrible wont be able to post much if at all.i hear its slow out there but the weather is changing so hopefully it heats up.


Good luck! Hope you score.


----------



## Matt Musto

Well half of my Saturday plans are foiled. The property I was going to hang a stand in for my son and I is being taken over by the owner and 2 of his friends. He was OK with me hunting too, but suggested I move to the other side of the property, so as not to crowd them where they are setting up, WHICH IS EXACTLY WHERE I HAVE BEEN HUNTING!!! It's funny how for the last 5 years or so I never saw anyone over there, get a few doe, pass a few bucks, and then stands are popping up within 40 - 100 yards. Oh well, they have permission too and have been there longer so I must respect their wishes. Onto plan B.

My good friend, who I'm heading up to Susquehanna County with next Friday, just bought 10 acres in Newtown Twp. here in Bucks County. He offered to let me hang a double set on his place so I did it last night in a promising spot. Although I can see his house from the tree, it is situated over an oak flat that is connected to two hedge rows that connect to another 20-25 acre woodlot. It is the perfect cruising highway between food sources. The projected WNW winds will also blow our scent out across a field. Hoping we see some deer at least and if were lucky get my son his first deer.


----------



## CMattero

Gotta love sitting in a soup...even in this there is surprisingly quite a bit of action so far


----------



## River420Bottom

Yeah winds swirling and almost 70.. Nothing this morning and I'm only out for a doe lol


----------



## captaincammo

CMattero said:


> Gotta love sitting in a soup...even in this there is surprisingly quite a bit of action so far


The only action I'm seeing in Chester county is squirrels. Been hunting this property for 10 years never seen it this quiet.


----------



## jesses80

out in the monsoon 54 here I got a feeling the big guy's will be moving in this rain so gonna be out till I'm soaked to the bone and can't take it anymore good luck today guy's.


----------



## Billy H

One spike so far here. With all these small buck on this property and a obvious lack of doe, if the mood strikes I may take the next legal buck i see. Probably better that than a doe.


----------



## nicko

Good luck everybody. I'm anxious to see what reports come in tomorrow after the temps finally cool down a bit.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Spike and 4pt came by so far. No rain here yet.


----------



## skinner2

Saw 5 doe so far this morning. I am hoping to see the buck come through that I hit the other day. I know the odds aren't good but I'm hoping.


----------



## tdonovan55

It's been a terrible last two evenings in the stand, I've been skunked both nights. I did pull my trail cam pics yesterday. The buck I've been watching since late summer, is still around but out only in the dead of night. 
Hopefully, he gets frisky and I can make it count. This has wasn't a good week to take vacation to hunt, other than the weather was nice to sit in.


----------



## Ryanp019

Yea these temps really screwed daytime movement up big time. Next week looks better but still not great with some days hitting low 60's. Terrible for the last week of the season


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I didn't even sit on a stump tonight...here's the story....land a brand new property 36 private acres in North Coventry Township, landowner reports NO HUNTING ever...I thought it was too good to be true and I was right. As soon as I had things locked up with regard to the permission, boundaries, I spent a few minutes on Gmap4, made a plan and took off from the office. Stripped down to t-shirt and undies, topped only with he ultra-light leafy-wear, grabbed my long-hike fanny and my Summit. Got to the ridge that I had identified with the mapping software and *BAM!!!!!* Lone Wolf loc-on complete with Muddy Sticks..not a problem with the SSW wind I had a good opportunity to get to another promising map point along the creek where it pinches into a hedgerow that traverses a corn field that was cut just yesterday - A PERFECT SEEKING PHASE ambush spot...you guess it...a ladder stand with a gorilla loc on with screw in steps within arms reach, clearly a team set-up. Looking down the hedgerow I can see another ladder-stand in the middle of the hedgerow where there is a natural depression in the field.
> 
> By now I had hiked almost a mile and despite no layers, I was drenched with sweat...took a short break on a HUGE downed oak tree and thought about camping there for the evening on the edge of the corn, but the frustration, coupled with fatigue, and sweat got the better of me and I hiked all the way out. Toweled off at the car, changed back into my work cloths and knocked up to speak to the owner. I explained the situation and he was livid. I walked him in close enough to see the LW and he told me he'd take care of everything. I'm not really sure what that means, but I told him I'd be glad to help in any way and I even left him a roll of roughly 100 posted signs.
> 
> Just can't believe folks would be that far into his property without permission. I purposefully stayed FAR from the edges as I was almost certain a chunk of land that looked that promising on the mapping software and even better in person, in this area of ChesCo, would have some boundary pressure. The stands were all in pristine condition, definitely being used.
> 
> Here is another reason I was so disappointed...
> 
> 
> I am guessing the stands likely belong to neighboring landowners or people they allow to hunt as there really is no other undetectable entry points. Vehicles would have to be parked along side of a narrow road and would be highly conspicuous. Last thing I wanted to do was start a problem, but judging from the attitude of that landowner, I have a feeling there's going to be a major one....
> 
> Joe


And yet we wonder why so many people don't let hunters on their property. Too much disrespect for others. Sorry Joe. It looks like a great spot.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I don't continue to get properties, I've been on the same place in Glenmoore for 22 years. Over that time I have forged relationships with all the neighbors thus expanding the original 26 to almost 80. Despite this, I still hunt mostly public land.
> 
> This new piece was completely off chance...my secretary is well aware of my current situation and knows I have not been myself for a variety of reasons. I have shared many frustrations with her including the fact that I feel a bit lost these days, even when it comes to hunting (and that is odd). I typically run anywhere between 10-30 cameras locally, to date I have 2 out. I usually have a catalog of the resident buck on the properties that I hunt, knowing there will be a few cruisers through each fall, right now ZERO identified. Even the biggun that I had two encounters with this week, I can almost guarantee he is not holed up on any of the properties that I can access...he just pinned down the first doe in heat.
> 
> She saw I was down and offered to introduce me to her neighbor who has some acerage and LOTS of deer in his yard everyday. That's how this happened.
> 
> I am more than willing to share the wealth...I have taken several folks to my property many of which tag a doe first trip out and several kids took they're first deer with me on the Glenmoore property. I have only been burned a few times and only ONCE by an AT member. If you are hurting for a hunt maybe we can connect in the late season....
> 
> Joe


That's good stuff.


----------



## troyinpa

Looks like The best day weather wise is SUNDAY and of course we cant Hunt !! The No Hunting on Sundays really screws the working man !! I have worked 6 days a week for the last 3 weeks But am scheduled off Monday,Tuesday and Wednesday next week Hope they are rolling next week !! Good luck All!!
Troy


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Just got some bad news...you guys have heard me talking about heading up to Potter this weekend with my brothers...they were on their way up and smacked an 8-point with the Tahoe, just north of Mansfield on Route 6. THANKFULLY, no one was hurt, the buck died, Tahoe needs to be towed as the radiator is damaged and leaked all fluid, the buck's rack was broken off at impact, but they did find one 4-point side while they were waiting for the tow truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


I know arrows and broadheads are expensive but it still would have been a lot cheaper to use a bow.


----------



## Ryanp019

troyinpa said:


> Looks like The best day weather wise is SUNDAY and of course we cant Hunt !! The No Hunting on Sundays really screws the working man !! I have worked 6 days a week for the last 3 weeks But am scheduled off Monday,Tuesday and Wednesday next week Hope they are rolling next week !! Good luck All!!
> Troy


I think those will be the better days this week. I can see bucks cruising in 55 degree weather but not 70 like it has been. Maybe we will get lucky and with the lows around 30 Sunday night they will go nuts on Monday...we can only hope. Good luck to you and everyone else hitting it hard this weekend and next week


----------



## CMattero

When I said there was quite a bit of action I had already shot but I didn't want to jinx myself... I shot this guy at 6:35 this morning. Rattled him in with "da bonehead" and called him the rest of the way with the "extractor" by flextone. He's my second buck ever, ending my 6 year drought and my best buck to date by far.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Congrats CMattero


----------



## Billy H

Congrats , well deserved after what you put up with this year.


----------



## Mr. October

CMattero said:


> When I said there was quite a bit of action I had already shot but I didn't want to jinx myself... I shot this guy at 6:35 this morning. Rattled him in with "da bonehead" and called him the rest of the way with the "extractor" by flextone. He's my second buck ever, ending my 6 year drought and my best buck to date by far.


Awesome!!! Great job!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Mattero on a job well done!!! Nice buck


----------



## CMattero

Thanks all so much! Here's a few more we just took


----------



## rambofirstblood

CMattero said:


> When I said there was quite a bit of action I had already shot but I didn't want to jinx myself... I shot this guy at 6:35 this morning. Rattled him in with "da bonehead" and called him the rest of the way with the "extractor" by flextone. He's my second buck ever, ending my 6 year drought and my best buck to date by far.


Congrats!!


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> I don't continue to get properties, I've been on the same place in Glenmoore for 22 years. Over that time I have forged relationships with all the neighbors thus expanding the original 26 to almost 80. Despite this, I still hunt mostly public land.
> 
> This new piece was completely off chance...my secretary is well aware of my current situation and knows I have not been myself for a variety of reasons. I have shared many frustrations with her including the fact that I feel a bit lost these days, even when it comes to hunting (and that is odd). I typically run anywhere between 10-30 cameras locally, to date I have 2 out. I usually have a catalog of the resident buck on the properties that I hunt, knowing there will be a few cruisers through each fall, right now ZERO identified. Even the biggun that I had two encounters with this week, I can almost guarantee he is not holed up on any of the properties that I can access...he just pinned down the first doe in heat.
> 
> She saw I was down and offered to introduce me to her neighbor who has some acerage and LOTS of deer in his yard everyday. That's how this happened.
> 
> I am more than willing to share the wealth...I have taken several folks to my property many of which tag a doe first trip out and several kids took they're first deer with me on the Glenmoore property. I have only been burned a few times and only ONCE by an AT member. If you are hurting for a hunt maybe we can connect in the late season....
> 
> Joe


Oh, Joe I didnt mean anything by it my friend. You just seem to have a lot of cool stories is all. And that was extra nice of your employee, she must know her boss is a cool guy! 

As far as connecting late season, I wasn't insinuating I wanted any handouts, sorry for the confusion.

And as always, you're family stays in the prayers of me and my girlfriend each night, as I'm sure is the same for many guys here on AT. We've kind of become one big family ourselves!


----------



## Squirrel

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Good luck this week everyone.Im headed to Pike co tonite will be home next sunday.phone service is terrible wont be able to post much if at all.i hear its slow out there but the weather is changing so hopefully it heats up.


Good luck man. In SW PA it has been very slow, I am also hoping that changes next week.


----------



## dspell20

Congrats CMattero


----------



## PSU Joe

CMattero - awesome buck and way to bring him in. You were due!


----------



## Ned250

Congrats CM!


----------



## Applebag

Congrats CMattero!


----------



## Joe Whalen

CMattero said:


> Thanks all so much! Here's a few more we just took
> 
> Congrats!


----------



## CMattero

That's again everyone!


----------



## King

Congrats to everyone who has laid them down over the last few days. I'll be out tomorrow morning at the new farm we just got permission to hunt where my buddy missed an 8 point during the first 20 minutes of his first sit out there. I'll be after a doe and scouting for my buddy who will hopefully be able to hunt with me on Monday. Good luck to everyone getting out! Should see some more daytime rut activity coming up here shortly!


----------



## skinner2

Congrats cm.


----------



## nicko

Congrats mattero. Considering with the crap you've had to deal with, it probably made this success even sweeter.


----------



## davydtune

Congrats CM!


It's nasty out up here today, really wish I was in the woods instead of an office, lol! Will be out for an all dayer tomorrow though :wink:


----------



## Mathias

CMattero, congratulations man!


----------



## Joe Whalen

I'll be out tomorrow morning, and maybe this afternoon if I finish work early enough. Good luck of you're out!


----------



## skezskoz

Great buck cmattero, congrats!

Good luck to everyone out this weekend fighting this weather. As Louis Black once said, shoulda put deodorant on my balls!


----------



## jasonk0519

Nice Cm!


----------



## Matt Musto

Great job Mattero! way to get it done.


----------



## yetihunter1

Cmattero, congrats! Awesome buck! Goodluck to everyone else making it out today and tomorrow! I am expecting this thread to blow up with posts tomorrow of deer going down! I wont be back at it till Monday afternoon but i get to meet my new Neice for the first time! Love hunting but family is always first......though my sister does have some land behind the house soooo multitasking may be needed.....


----------



## jasonk0519

yetihunter1 said:


> Cmattero, congrats! Awesome buck! Goodluck to everyone else making it out today and tomorrow! I am expecting this thread to blow up with posts tomorrow of deer going down! I wont be back at it till Monday afternoon but i get to meet my new Neice for the first time! Love hunting but family is always first......though my sister does have some land behind the house soooo multitasking may be needed.....


I'm in the same boat as you, family and work comes first tomorrow. I think tomorrow is going to be a good day, but Monday afternoon will have to do. Good luck


----------



## King

yetihunter1 said:


> Cmattero, congrats! Awesome buck! Goodluck to everyone else making it out today and tomorrow! I am expecting this thread to blow up with posts tomorrow of deer going down! I wont be back at it till Monday afternoon but i get to meet my new Neice for the first time! Love hunting but family is always first......though my sister does have some land behind the house soooo multitasking may be needed.....


Congrats Yeti on the new niece! My wife's side of the family has never been involved with hunting so it's been a treat getting to explain the ins and outs and the reasoning we do what we do. All of my nieces and nephews last weekend on Halloween got to see first hand the remnants of a successful hunt and it was neat watching their reactions. One of my nieces even wanted in the picture as you can see below. My three boys and one of my nieces -


----------



## alancac98

Congrats to all that scored, well done! I've only been out a handful of times the entire archery season (wife in school and I had the kids). Things will be back to normal next week and I'll be out everyday I can. Going to get creative tomorrow afternoon. I've seen a good 8 and 6 point coming into a guys apple orchard, but unfortunately the wind doesn't ever cooperate. It's perfect when I sit down behind my ghost blind, but then changes an hour later, drifting my scent straight into the orchard. Have sat in a couple different locations and thought I was going to be able to get a shot at a decent buck, but a doe came downwind and busted me. On Saturday, I'm going to try sitting in the bed of an old F-150 pickup (every deer, does and buck have went right past this thing). This is all contingent on whether there is anything in the bed. I'll check it out tonight on my way home. If it's all good, then tonight I'm cutting some pieces of wood to fit into the top rail of the bed and stringing some burlap camo netting around the whole bed. My scent will blow into the woods the deer move through as they head to the nearby field, but they come out into the orchard at a different point. Lay some old pieces of carpet on the bed to "soundproof" my movement and we'll see what happens. Good luck to all this weekend. Monday and Tuesday looks to be about the best next week in my area, so I'll be hitting the woods hard those days as time is ticking down. Be safe and go get 'em.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> Oh, Joe I didnt mean anything by it my friend. You just seem to have a lot of cool stories is all. And that was extra nice of your employee, she must know her boss is a cool guy!
> 
> As far as connecting late season, I wasn't insinuating I wanted any handouts, sorry for the confusion.
> 
> And as always, you're family stays in the prayers of me and my girlfriend each night, as I'm sure is the same for many guys here on AT. We've kind of become one big family ourselves!


Oh..I must not have conveyed what I was trying to convey as I took no offense at all to your post...and it wouldn't be a handout at all, simply helping out and paying forward in the small way that I can....I know that I am fortunate with this property as it is a deer magnet. When the chestnuts fall the fields are packed day and night. I read and have met a few members here who hunt an entire season and never see a deer in bow range and I have a place where I have to chase them out of the fields to get to my stand...the owners want the deer gone, but I can only absorb so many. So far this year we have taken only three....I have passed a shot every sit except 1 (only 8 sits so far). For the record, I define a sit as a getting and out of a stand. I might hunt the same stand AM and PM, that is two different sits IF I LEAVE MID-DAY...If I stay same spot all day, its one sit!

I am sorry if it in some way seemed I was offended, not the case at all...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Charlie...nice buck. Delco or Montco?

Joe


----------



## Billy H

alancac98 said:


> Congrats to all that scored, well done! I've only been out a handful of times the entire archery season (wife in school and I had the kids). Things will be back to normal next week and I'll be out everyday I can. Going to get creative tomorrow afternoon. I've seen a good 8 and 6 point coming into a guys apple orchard, but unfortunately the wind doesn't ever cooperate. It's perfect when I sit down behind my ghost blind, but then changes an hour later, drifting my scent straight into the orchard. Have sat in a couple different locations and thought I was going to be able to get a shot at a decent buck, but a doe came downwind and busted me. On Saturday, I'm going to try sitting in the bed of an old F-150 pickup (every deer, does and buck have went right past this thing). This is all contingent on whether there is anything in the bed. I'll check it out tonight on my way home. If it's all good, then tonight I'm cutting some pieces of wood to fit into the top rail of the bed and stringing some burlap camo netting around the whole bed. My scent will blow into the woods the deer move through as they head to the nearby field, but they come out into the orchard at a different point. Lay some old pieces of carpet on the bed to "soundproof" my movement and we'll see what happens. Good luck to all this weekend. Monday and Tuesday looks to be about the best next week in my area, so I'll be hitting the woods hard those days as time is ticking down. Be safe and go get 'em.


Now this is a man with a plan. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## yetihunter1

King said:


> Congrats Yeti on the new niece! My wife's side of the family has never been involved with hunting so it's been a treat getting to explain the ins and outs and the reasoning we do what we do. All of my nieces and nephews last weekend on Halloween got to see first hand the remnants of a successful hunt and it was neat watching their reactions. One of my nieces even wanted in the picture as you can see below. My three boys and one of my nieces -
> 
> View attachment 3176474


That is awesome. I hope my neice and future neices/nephews will be as excited. I am the only one who hunts on any side of my family, so I get crazy looks until the deer is processed. Then its oh, are you sharing? haha. I have started getting my future BIL to shoot a bow but he has yet to hunt, he has a busy and random schedule being a police officer. I love hunting but the part i love the most is sharing the stories with my family, friends i make while doing it, and introducing my BIL now and hopefully my own kids someday along with any neices or nephews who want in. Guess that means i need to get better at this though since im still working out all the kinks myself haha. Congrats on the buck and the good looking family King!


----------



## jacobh

I must say this Thread has turned into a fantastic thread! Everyone is being fantastic it's nice to see!!! Good luck everyone


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Oh..I must not have conveyed what I was trying to convey as I took no offense at all to your post...and it wouldn't be a handout at all, simply helping out and paying forward in the small way that I can....I know that I am fortunate with this property as it is a deer magnet. When the chestnuts fall the fields are packed day and night. I read and have met a few members here who hunt an entire season and never see a deer in bow range and I have a place where I have to chase them out of the fields to get to my stand...the owners want the deer gone, but I can only absorb so many. So far this year we have taken only three....I have passed a shot every sit except 1 (only 8 sits so far). For the record, I define a sit as a getting and out of a stand. I might hunt the same stand AM and PM, that is two different sits IF I LEAVE MID-DAY...If I stay same spot all day, its one sit!
> 
> I am sorry if it in some way seemed I was offended, not the case at all...
> 
> Joe


Joe, you are one heck of a guy. With all the stuff going on in your life you still find time to offer help and opportunities to other hunters who you have only talked to online or met briefly. You said in an earlier post you seem to have all this bad luck lately but i feel you are just building up a bunch of good Karma for something amazing. Goodluck the rest of the season and my wife and I will keep Camille in our prayers.


----------



## CMattero

Thanks again! And Joe it was delco


----------



## yetihunter1

Just to share, a guy I met through a mutual friend this year and become friends with has had a successful season with his wife. The first two pics is his wifes deer, weighed 220. The last pic is his deer. These are all shot down by me......i am very jealous.....


----------



## riceride565

Congrats on the Buck CM! Unfortunalty no time in the woods for me today or this weekend, I'm on Daddy duty while my wife is out of town. Looking forward to an all day sit on Monday!
Good luck out there this weekend guys!


----------



## PSU Joe

yetihunter1 said:


> Joe, you are one heck of a guy. With all the stuff going on in your life you still find time to offer help and opportunities to other hunters who you have only talked to online or met briefly. You said in an earlier post you seem to have all this bad luck lately but i feel you are just building up a bunch of good Karma for something amazing. Goodluck the rest of the season and my wife and I will keep Camille in our prayers.


Well said Yeti!


----------



## PSU Joe

yetihunter1 said:


> Just to share, a guy I met through a mutual friend this year and become friends with has had a successful season with his wife. The first two pics is his wifes deer, weighed 220. The last pic is his deer. These are all shot down by me......i am very jealous.....
> View attachment 3176538
> 
> View attachment 3176546
> 
> View attachment 3176554


Wow, those are monsters. She made a great shot on that brute. Hope you get on one too!


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Oh..I must not have conveyed what I was trying to convey as I took no offense at all to your post...and it wouldn't be a handout at all, simply helping out and paying forward in the small way that I can....I know that I am fortunate with this property as it is a deer magnet. When the chestnuts fall the fields are packed day and night. I read and have met a few members here who hunt an entire season and never see a deer in bow range and I have a place where I have to chase them out of the fields to get to my stand...the owners want the deer gone, but I can only absorb so many. So far this year we have taken only three....I have passed a shot every sit except 1 (only 8 sits so far). For the record, I define a sit as a getting and out of a stand. I might hunt the same stand AM and PM, that is two different sits IF I LEAVE MID-DAY...If I stay same spot all day, its one sit!
> 
> I am sorry if it in some way seemed I was offended, not the case at all...
> 
> Joe


That's pretty cool man. You have proven time and again that you really are a stand up fella. I'm happy to meet up whenever. In fact maybe we should have an AT Pennsylvania lunch somewhere in the middle of the state with everyone on here. I remember last year there were talks but not sure if it went down.

When you say you got burned by a couple people you invited, what did you mean by that? Did they steal from you or something?


----------



## davydtune

Well kinda bitter sweet. Just talked to my boss and seems I'm laid off after today for at least a few weeks. Really don't want to be laid off but with next week being the last week of season I can't say I'm completely upset :wink: Sure does make things tight though.....


----------



## NEDYARB

I woke up to thunder and lightning this morning.Here in western Pa it looks like its gonna be cleared out soon. I was gonna wait till tomorrow, but I guess I can get in an afternoon sit.Good luck to anyone else headed out.


----------



## fiveohrsp

Headed up to 3B to my girlfriends grandparents place. 150 acres surrounded by 40k acres of public(loyalsock state forest and McIntyre wild area). First time being on this pieceand first time hunting big woods. Any tips?


----------



## River420Bottom

davydtune said:


> Well kinda bitter sweet. Just talked to my boss and seems I'm laid off after today for at least a few weeks. Really don't want to be laid off but with next week being the last week of season I can't say I'm completely upset :wink: Sure does make things tight though.....


I know this feeling... Spend a lot of time in the tree and do some thinking, everything will work out bud, good luck on your week off though!!!


----------



## bkellybe

Congrats CMattero! Nice buck!


----------



## pope125

Wonder if someone can help me , Im in a tree in Ohio and not much I can do . Got a text from a friend of mine he found a buck this morning that he said he shoot last week . I guess my question is what is the legal way for him to remove the rack from the deer ?


----------



## arrowflinger73

Front moved through rain has stopped here in 1B Warren county in my stand waiting good luck everyone


----------



## fiveohrsp

No fields either. I plan on getting out after daylight and sitting on any sign I find. Looks steep as crap. I'll be sweating.


----------



## jacobh

Pope I believe the only way to do it legally is to tag it. I know it dosent make sense but I believe that's the only way


QUOTE=pope125;1081094266]Wonder if someone can help me , Im in a tree in Ohio and not much I can do . Got a text from a friend of mine he found a buck this morning that he said he shoot last week . I guess my question is what is the legal way for him to remove the rack from the deer ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Wonder if someone can help me , Im in a tree in Ohio and not much I can do . Got a text from a friend of mine he found a buck this morning that he said he shoot last week . I guess my question is what is the legal way for him to remove the rack from the deer ?


Good question Pope. My personal is that if I was taking the rack I would put my tag on the rack. BUT, I'm in to hear what would be the CORRECT way.....

(edit, I would take the rack and tag it. ^ makes it sound like if I found it and just didn't feel like burning my tag I would leave it. Would not do that.)


----------



## River420Bottom

Tag it or try to obtain a salvage permit from the PGC if his buck tag is already filled with a different deer... I think


----------



## NEDYARB

If its real steep look for benches.Old logging roads are great.Very basic but for your short time frame,if you find a nice bench you will find sign.


----------



## irnwrkr3

I'm hoping to see






one of these bucks during shooting hours this week. Good luck tonight guys if your headed out. I'm starting my all day sits tomorrow. I'm taking the evening off to get some home projects done.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Pope I believe the only way to do it legally is to tag it. I know it dosent make sense but I believe that's the only way
> 
> 
> QUOTE=pope125;1081094266]Wonder if someone can help me , Im in a tree in Ohio and not much I can do . Got a text from a friend of mine he found a buck this morning that he said he shoot last week . I guess my question is what is the legal way for him to remove the rack from the deer ?


[/QUOTE]

Called the PGC and the deer needs to be tagged and the body removed from the woods .


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> I must say this Thread has turned into a fantastic thread! Everyone is being fantastic it's nice to see!!! Good luck everyone


Of course!


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> Well kinda bitter sweet. Just talked to my boss and seems I'm laid off after today for at least a few weeks. Really don't want to be laid off but with next week being the last week of season I can't say I'm completely upset :wink: Sure does make things tight though.....


Laid off sucks . . . but at least there is a week left in hunting season.


----------



## vonfoust

Called the PGC and the deer needs to be tagged and the body removed from the woods .[/QUOTE]

So they want him to drag a week old carcass out of the woods?? Flame away, but if this happens to me I'll tag the rack (won't post a picture on AT on the PA thread though:wink and leave the carcass for the scavengers. That's nature.


----------



## dspell20

Called the PGC and the deer needs to be tagged and the body removed from the woods .[/QUOTE]

I have had a similar situation happen. I tagged the deer and got another cape to get it mounted.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Took the rack and straps off my 8 this year, left the rest for scavengers. Filled out my tag, felt like I did the right thing, I killed it. So where exactly should I have taken carcass? The stomach was falling out from being torn apart


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Wonder if someone can help me , Im in a tree in Ohio and not much I can do . Got a text from a friend of mine he found a buck this morning that he said he shoot last week . I guess my question is what is the legal way for him to remove the rack from the deer ?


He has to use his tag on it even if it was found a month later. In 2009 I found my deer 4 days after I killed it and used my buck tag. I cut the head off and left the rest of the carcass behind.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> He has to use his tag on it even if it was found a month later. In 2009 I found my deer 4 days after I killed it and used my buck tag. I cut the head off and left the rest of the carcass behind.


Thanks for the help guys !!


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Called the PGC and the deer needs to be tagged and the body removed from the woods .


I would have needed a gas mask and a body bag to move my deer out of the woods. 4 days in 75 degree weather made for a bad scene as I'm sure your buddy encountered.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Thanks for the help guys !!


How much longer do you have in Ohio, Pope? Pass any more good bucks?


----------



## TauntoHawk

I don't think my stomach would take a drag of a week old deer in this heat, plus where do you go with a rancid animal anyways??


----------



## avidarcher88pa

I fully understand using tag, after all I killed it, but moving body is ridiculous. Was I supposed to put in garage can.? Lol


----------



## Hey Abbott

One of the small yearlings I saw this morning.


----------



## dougell

avidarcher88pa said:


> I fully understand using tag, after all I killed it, but moving body is ridiculous. Was I supposed to put in garage can.? Lol


Burning your tag is the right thing to do and the only thing to do if you take the rack.The rest of the deer would be better served feeding scavengers and predators than being thrown in the garbage.


----------



## dougell

NEDYARB said:


> If its real steep look for benches.Old logging roads are great.Very basic but for your short time frame,if you find a nice bench you will find sign.


That and find either the top of a draw or a small ravine that goes vertical.Usually right where they peter out,you'll find a trail.


----------



## jasonk0519

TauntoHawk said:


> I don't think my stomach would take a drag of a week old deer in this heat, plus where do you go with a rancid animal anyways??


I just helped a friend set up a stand last week, when we got to the spot he wanted to set it up there was a dead 6 pointer 30 yards from the tree he wanted to set up on. It seemed about a week old and the whole area stuck to high heaven. I'm not sure if it was the right thing to do but we moved it about 100 yards away, there was no way he could have hunted there. Needless to say the drag was not fun, and I could smell it the rest of the day.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> How much longer do you have in Ohio, Pope? Pass any more good bucks?


Passed on 140' the first day , and I passed on two over the last couple day one was low 50's one was close to 160' . another week or so . I guess I need to pass those deer if I ever have a chance to kill one of his giants .


----------



## rmm60985

yetihunter1 said:


> Just to share, a guy I met through a mutual friend this year and become friends with has had a successful season with his wife. The first two pics is his wifes deer, weighed 220. The last pic is his deer. These are all shot down by me......i am very jealous.....
> View attachment 3176538
> 
> View attachment 3176546
> 
> View attachment 3176554


Does his wife have a Bloomsburg university sweatshirt on?


----------



## rmm60985

pope125 said:


> Passed on 140' the first day , and I passed on two over the last couple day one was low 50's one was close to 160' . another week or so . I guess I need to pass those deer if I ever have a chance to kill one of his giants .


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> Passed on 140' the first day , and I passed on two over the last couple day one was low 50's one was close to 160' . another week or so . I guess I need to pass those deer if I ever have a chance to kill one of his giants .


I've never even laid eyes on a 140 class except on a wall. That must be a truly awesome experience. And also probably pretty difficult to let those puppies walk! 

Good luck Pope and shoot straight brother.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Passed on 140' the first day , and I passed on two over the last couple day one was low 50's one was close to 160' . another week or so . I guess I need to pass those deer if I ever have a chance to kill one of his giants .


You have more patience than me.I'm not sure I've ever even seen a live 160" deer.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> You have more patience than me.I'm not sure I've ever even seen a live 160" deer.


I guess if i want to kill 180 or 190 I got to let those deer walk to ever have a chance . I now what he has running around on this farm, if I kill nothing I can totally live with that .


----------



## dougell

How many acres does he have?I know a guy that owns 120 acres in Ashtabula county and leases a few other smaller places.I haven't hunted there in several years but you always knew a true giant could appear at any time.I only ever had a few days to hunt so I was never extremely picky as long as it met his standards.One time I had a giant dogging a doe around me.They went into some beech brush and all I could hear was grunting and sticks smashing.They came back around and all I saw was vitals through a small hole.I wasn't even sure if it was the buck or the doe but when he grunted,I shot him.He ran 20 yards and crashed,still grunting the entire time when he was on the ground.I don't get that excited but I had to sit down and gain my composure before climbing down.I walk over to him,expecting to find this massive bucks and see a 3 point laying there.I thought it was a friggin goat lol.I have no idea where that deer came from because that big buck had been chasing that doe all around me and only actually left my sight for a few seconds.I thought my buddy was gonna be ticked off but he looked at it and said,management buck huh?I said,if you say so.I killed the smallest buck in the history of that property and have never lived it down.There are some true monsters out there though.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> How many acres does he have?I know a guy that owns 120 acres in Ashtabula county and leases a few other smaller places.I haven't hunted there in several years but you always knew a true giant could appear at any time.I only ever had a few days to hunt so I was never extremely picky as long as it met his standards.One time I had a giant dogging a doe around me.They went into some beech brush and all I could hear was grunting and sticks smashing.They came back around and all I saw was vitals through a small hole.I wasn't even sure if it was the buck or the doe but when he grunted,I shot him.He ran 20 yards and crashed,still grunting the entire time when he was on the ground.I don't get that excited but I had to sit down and gain my composure before climbing down.I walk over to him,expecting to find this massive bucks and see a 3 point laying there.I thought it was a friggin goat lol.I have no idea where that deer came from because that big buck had been chasing that doe all around me and only actually left my sight for a few seconds.I thought my buddy was gonna be ticked off but he looked at it and said,management buck huh?I said,if you say so.I killed the smallest buck in the history of that property and have never lived it down.There are some true monsters out there though.


He has over 850.


----------



## fiveohrsp

NEDYARB said:


> If its real steep look for benches.Old logging roads are great.Very basic but for your short time frame,if you find a nice bench you will find sign.


I'm liking right to the southeast of the crosshairs as far as a bench thanks for the tip !


----------



## dougell

Wow,that's a huge chunk for Ohio.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Pope I believe the only way to do it legally is to tag it. I know it dosent make sense but I believe that's the only way





pope125 said:


> Wonder if someone can help me , Im in a tree in Ohio and not much I can do . Got a text from a friend of mine he found a buck this morning that he said he shoot last week . I guess my question is what is the legal way for him to remove the rack from the deer ?


It actually makes sense to me. Personally, I think if you kill a deer you use your tag. If you are doing a guided hunt almost anywhere the rule is blood=tag. I know for me, if I hit a deer poorly, but fatally (i.e. gutshot) and can't find it. My tag gets torn up.


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> I guess if i want to kill 180 or 190 I got to let those deer walk to ever have a chance . I now what he has running around on this farm, if I kill nothing I can totally live with that .


Good luck! I hope one of those big guys comes wandering a little too close.


----------



## rmm60985

Didn't see any deer this morning, but had a really awesome experience in seeing a golden eagle! First one I've ever seen in the wild


----------



## King

That's awesome. Such incredible creatures.


----------



## arrowflinger73

rmm60985 said:


> Didn't see any deer this morning, but had a really awesome experience in seeing a golden eagle! First one I've ever seen in the wild


I see them all the time up here in Warren on the Allegheny River they are a lot bigger in person than you think they will be nice experience


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Passed on 140' the first day , and I passed on two over the last couple day one was low 50's one was close to 160' . another week or so . I guess I need to pass those deer if I ever have a chance to kill one of his giants .


good luck! I hope you get an opportunity at a giant. Keep us posted.


----------



## Matt Musto

rmm60985 said:


> Didn't see any deer this morning, but had a really awesome experience in seeing a golden eagle! First one I've ever seen in the wild


Awesome! I have seen a golden eagle, but still have not seen a bald eagle, go figure......


----------



## dougell

Pretty sure that's actually an immature bald eagle.


----------



## Applebag

I know nothing about eagles so I googled it. It's really hard to tell the difference between an immature bald eagle and a golden eagle. They look super similar, and vary greatly.


----------



## PSU Joe

Mostly I hunt in the evenings but tomorrow plan to hunt both morning and evening. What time do you guys normally get into your stand on morning sits? I'm sure this has been probably been asked a million times but really want this expert groups opinion!


----------



## Hindy30

Matt Musto said:


> Awesome! I have seen a golden eagle, but still have not seen a bald eagle, go figure......


If you ever go fishing or kayaking on the tributaries along the eastern shore of the Chesapeake, you're almost guaranteed to see a bald eagle. Such a cool experience to see one up close.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> When you say you got burned by a couple people you invited, what did you mean by that? Did they steal from you or something?


Brought a guy and his son...his son had never taken a deer. Told me how a only mission was to get his kid a deer. First trip his son missed 2x...and I felt bad so we went back next day and his son took a doe. A week later he called to thank me again and told me if I ever needed a few more doe gone he'd be glad to help. We went out the very next day and he smoked a doe. Seemed happy and content. 

Three weeks later I am going into one of my honey holes and I stumbled across a climber at the base of a tree with some branches/leaves thrown overtop. I decided to bag my hunt and hawk that location....you guessed it; same guy parked along the PA turnpike and hiked in, knowing full well he was on our property.

That left a bad taste for a while...

Joe


----------



## rmm60985

dougell said:


> Pretty sure that's actually an immature bald eagle.


I thought the same thing until it flew. Most definitely a golden. The head is also a different color from an immature bald eagle.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PSU Joe said:


> Mostly I hunt in the evenings but tomorrow plan to hunt both morning and evening. What time do you guys normally get into your stand on morning sits? I'm sure this has been probably been asked a million times but really want this expert groups opinion!


Been on stand everyday this week by 5:30 at the latest, mostly around 5:15...I am an early bird. A couple of days I was in the office by 8...on those days I chose my low impact stand locations. This time of year anywhere in the woods can be the hot spot...you just need the right doe to come through.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

PSU Joe said:


> Mostly I hunt in the evenings but tomorrow plan to hunt both morning and evening. What time do you guys normally get into your stand on morning sits? I'm sure this has been probably been asked a million times but really want this expert groups opinion!


This all depends on your entry route, if you are going into public land way back in an area you aren't as familiar with then i would give youself enough time to be in the tree say an hour before light. I say this because you will create a ruckus going in and you want the woods to settle once your in the stand. If its an area that you know like the back of your hand or have clear paths to your stands, then its not as big a deal because you know the way and its usually a clear path, so say 30 minutes before light.

For the first instance, when walking in in the morning i have tried a few tricks that seem to have worked. When walking into my stand in the dark if i bump a deer i will stop and blow at the deer and stomp a few times before walking on, angling away from the deer. Every time i have done this the deer, which can't see me in the dark stops and circles me. I have climbed into a stand to have the same deer i bumped earlier sitting 40 yds out still looking for the other deer that blew at it. Also i have heard of guys who will literally run to the stand in the hopes that deer will think its a cruising buck and because they will make noise but for a shorter time and deer wont feel like they are being stalked. 

Everyone will have a different opinion but those are a few options.


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Brought a guy and his son...his son had never taken a deer. Told me how a only mission was to get his kid a deer. First trip his son missed 2x...and I felt bad so we went back next day and his son took a doe. A week later he called to thank me again and told me if I ever needed a few more doe gone he'd be glad to help. We went out the very next day and he smoked a doe. Seemed happy and content.
> 
> Three weeks later I am going into one of my honey holes and I stumbled across a climber at the base of a tree with some branches/leaves thrown overtop. I decided to bag my hunt and hawk that location....you guessed it; same guy parked along the PA turnpike and hiked in, knowing full well he was on our property.
> 
> That left a bad taste for a while...
> 
> Joe


Wow thats dirty. Sorry to hear it. It really sucks when people mistake kindness for weakness.


----------



## dougell

rmm60985 said:


> I thought the same thing until it flew. Most definitely a golden. The head is also a different color from an immature bald eagle.


I agree now that I looked closer.The head is definitely a different color.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Brought a guy and his son...his son had never taken a deer. Told me how a only mission was to get his kid a deer. First trip his son missed 2x...and I felt bad so we went back next day and his son took a doe. A week later he called to thank me again and told me if I ever needed a few more doe gone he'd be glad to help. We went out the very next day and he smoked a doe. Seemed happy and content.
> 
> Three weeks later I am going into one of my honey holes and I stumbled across a climber at the base of a tree with some branches/leaves thrown overtop. I decided to bag my hunt and hawk that location....you guessed it; same guy parked along the PA turnpike and hiked in, knowing full well he was on our property.
> 
> That left a bad taste for a while...
> 
> Joe


I've been burned more times than I can count.I used to be pretty unselfish because up here there's too many places to hit in one season.Since my son started to hunt,I keep most to ourselves.


----------



## nicko

I have to say the best entry and exit routes I have used over the past few years have been the most direct ones. The less walking around around I do appears to work out best. I also make sure I completely soak my boots (tops, sides, and bottoms) with scent killer spray. I've had multiple deer cross my same tracks and stand right where I stood and not spook at all.


----------



## Mathias

Working on a tan in the creek bed stand. A nice mature doe went into the creek to drink and was promptly chased away by a frisky young 6.


----------



## King

Mathias said:


> Working on a tan in the creek bed stand. A nice mature doe went into the creek to drink and was promptly chased away by a frisky young 6.


That looks like some absolute PRIME whitetail habitat. Good luck!


----------



## tdj8686

vonfoust said:


> Called the PGC and the deer needs to be tagged and the body removed from the woods .


So they want him to drag a week old carcass out of the woods?? Flame away, but if this happens to me I'll tag the rack (won't post a picture on AT on the PA thread though:wink and leave the carcass for the scavengers. That's nature.[/QUOTE]

Cut the rack off and get lost .


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Pretty sure that's actually an immature bald eagle.


No he's right. It's a golden. The white by the tail is the give away. Plus an immature bald looks a lot more mottled. Eagles don't migrate like other hawks but this time of year a LOT of Goldens wander into Pennsylvania and out to the coast.


----------



## nicko

tdj8686 said:


> So they want him to drag a week old carcass out of the woods?? Flame away, but if this happens to me I'll tag the rack (won't post a picture on AT on the PA thread though:wink and leave the carcass for the scavengers. That's nature.


Cut the rack off and get lost .[/QUOTE]

There is no way in hell I would drag a rotting rancid foul smelling deer carcass out of the woods. I'm all for following the rules but that's asinine.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Working on a tan in the creek bed stand. A nice mature doe went into the creek to drink and was promptly chased away by a frisky young 6.


:shocked: i want to hunt with Mathias..... hahaha! Some great looking habitat there. Goodluck!


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> When the chestnuts fall the fields are packed day and night.
> 
> Joe


Mind me asking what type of chestnut trees? I'm toying with the idea of trying to re-establish chestnut trees at my place. I haven't seen an American Chestnut in PA woods for 20 years because of the blight. I'm sure they are somewhere, but not many and not around me.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Cut the rack off and get lost .


There is no way in hell I would drag a rotting rancid foul smelling deer carcass out of the woods. I'm all for following the rules but that's asinine.[/QUOTE]

if you have to drag it out, i would grab my rifle and coyote hunt right after because your gonna smell so bad you can use yourself as bait.


----------



## Mathias

Second small buck running nose to the ground. Used to be a killer spot....


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Second small buck running nose to the ground. Used to be a killer spot....


Will be in a year or two when all the little guys grow up....cup half full view?


----------



## Mathias

Lots of does here, should be alot of bucks. I pulled card on way to stand, hopefully......


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Lots of does here, should be alot of bucks. I pulled card on way to stand, hopefully......


But could you argue that with alot of does in the area, the bucks have to cruise less to find a little nookie?


----------



## tdj8686

nicko said:


> Cut the rack off and get lost .


There is no way in hell I would drag a rotting rancid foul smelling deer carcass out of the woods. I'm all for following the rules but that's asinine.[/QUOTE]

Exactly


----------



## Mathias

True. They bed on a hill on the adjoining property in pine Grove. Most days they come down thru the woods, cross the creek and hit the fields to eat. I should know soon if they're following that pattern still...


----------



## tdj8686

yetihunter1 said:


> There is no way in hell I would drag a rotting rancid foul smelling deer carcass out of the woods. I'm all for following the rules but that's asinine.


if you have to drag it out, i would grab my rifle and coyote hunt right after because your gonna smell so bad you can use yourself as bait.[/QUOTE]

Lol


----------



## skinner2

yetihunter1 said:


> But could you argue that with alot of does in the area, the bucks have to cruise less to find a little nookie?


I agree with that , lots of does around me but sometimes see very little buck movement. I will see the young ones out looking but sometimes not so much of older bucks. I think there is a few reasons for that though.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> Cut the rack off and get lost .


There is no way in hell I would drag a rotting rancid foul smelling deer carcass out of the woods. I'm all for following the rules but that's asinine.[/QUOTE]

What do they expect you to do with it once you get it out? Add it to the landfill instead of letting nature handle it?


----------



## Billy H

Hindy30 said:


> Mind me asking what type of chestnut trees? I'm toying with the idea of trying to re-establish chestnut trees at my place. I haven't seen an American Chestnut in PA woods for 20 years because of the blight. I'm sure they are somewhere, but not many and not around me.


I doubt they are American. Not many nut producing Americans left. If there is a stand of mature nut producing American Chestnuts local it would be a big deal. My neighbor is an arborist and he had a couple growing in the woods here. But they didn't make it.


----------



## yetihunter1

skinner2 said:


> I agree with that , lots of does around me but sometimes see very little buck movement. I will see the young ones out looking but sometimes not so much of older bucks. I think there is a few reasons for that though.


Could it be that its been hot as hell this week and most mature bucks are nocturnal? That is my feeling on this week and why i didn't go out. I wish i could make it out tomorrow, i think all hell will break loose. I will be out Monday which looks like an awesome day. Can only do the afternoon but hell, its better than my office! 

12-ringer, how do you do your am hunts before work? Bring all your stuff with you and go to work straight from the field? Or try to make it back home? I am thinking of doing this....though if i hit one it will be interesting how quickly i can find it, gut it and get it home before work. Don't want it sitting in my truck in the parking lot....some of the ladies may faint.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hindy30 said:


> Mind me asking what type of chestnut trees? I'm toying with the idea of trying to re-establish chestnut trees at my place. I haven't seen an American Chestnut in PA woods for 20 years because of the blight. I'm sure they are somewhere, but not many and not around me.


Americans...7 in the front grove, 9 in the back. Trees are close to end of their life cycles at 40 years old...we take good care with pruning and fertilizing, but only so much you can do with the aging monarchs....still producing bushels, but once produced DOZENS of bushels.

Joe


----------



## Hindy30

Billy H said:


> I doubt they are American. Not many nut producing Americans left. If there is a stand of mature nut producing American Chestnuts local it would be a big deal. My neighbor is an arborist and he had a couple growing in the woods here. But they didn't make it.


That's right, the American Chestnut trees that have survived generally don't produce nuts. That's why there is a concern that without intervention they'll be all gone eventually ... no nuts = no baby trees. They claim there are some exceptions.


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Americans...7 in the front grove, 9 in the back. Trees are close to end of their life cycles at 40 years old...we take good care with pruning and fertilizing, but only so much you can do with the aging monarchs....still producing bushels, but once produced DOZENS of bushels.
> 
> Joe


That's spectacular. I guess they were right about the exceptions. I still remember as a kid harvesting and roasting chestnuts on the fire while camping. Haven't seen one for a long time.


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> I guess if i want to kill 180 or 190 I got to let those deer walk to ever have a chance . I now what he has running around on this farm, if I kill nothing I can totally live with that .


I admire your restraint. Are you getting any video?



Mr. October said:


> It actually makes sense to me. Personally, I think if you kill a deer you use your tag. If you are doing a guided hunt almost anywhere the rule is blood=tag. I know for me, if I hit a deer poorly, but fatally (i.e. gutshot) and can't find it. My tag gets torn up.


Agree...well said.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Americans...7 in the front grove, 9 in the back. Trees are close to end of their life cycles at 40 years old...we take good care with pruning and fertilizing, but only so much you can do with the aging monarchs....still producing bushels, but once produced DOZENS of bushels.
> 
> Joe


You should really contact Penn state.The American chestnuts all got wiped out in a blight decades ago.They've been trying to come up with a blight resistant American chestnut for some time now.


----------



## rmm60985

dougell said:


> You should really contact Penn state.The American chestnuts all got wiped out in a blight decades ago.They've been trying to come up with a blight resistant American chestnut for some time now.


Didn't they develop one that's like 15/16 American, 1/16 Chinese?


----------



## Hindy30

rmm60985 said:


> Didn't they develop one that's like 15/16 American, 1/16 Chinese?


You might be thinking about the Dunstan Chestnut. Blight resistant but missing many characteristics of the american chestnut trees. I'm not sure whether the deer care though. 

In any event, anybody in PA with a nut producing chestnut tree to hunt near is pretty lucky. I'm hoping to be in that position in 10 years. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## Hindy30

Joe,
If you're inclined, contact the PA chapter of the american chestnut foundation. Not sure if they are affiliated with PSU or they just happen to have crossover in the people. They'd be interested to see your trees and might give you tips to help them live longer or produce more.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> You should really contact Penn state.The American chestnuts all got wiped out in a blight decades ago.They've been trying to come up with a blight resistant American chestnut for some time now.



I will double check with the landowner tomorrow, but I am almost certain they are American Chestnuts...

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I will double check with the landowner tomorrow, but I am almost certain they are American Chestnuts...
> 
> Joe


I think American chestnuts are the ones that have the spines on the shell.


----------



## Applebag

Good luck to everyone heading out tomorrow!!


----------



## fmf979

Seriously you guys are talking about extinct trees on a hunting forum/thread?
This thread is so pathetic! Its like a drug you want to check what is happening and god know what you will find here with 400 posts a day with nothing to do with hunting.
ZMods can you please rename this the PA thred about nothing so there can be a thread with Pa Hunting observations? Seriously Its November 6th? Anybody else wait for the wee days of November? IDK how you guys find time to hunt with all the BS you post?


----------



## nicko

I'm staying in tomorrow and getting my gear in order and packed for trip next week up to Potter. Weather has not been ideal and Joe's reports on his Dad's week in Potter have been lukewarm but now is the time to be out there and I'm just hoping I've picked the right days. Just gotta get in a stand and see what happens.


----------



## nicko

fmf979 said:


> Seriously you guys are talking about extinct trees on a hunting forum/thread?
> This thread is so pathetic! Its like a drug you want to check what is happening and god know what you will find here with 400 posts a day with nothing to do with hunting.
> ZMods can you please rename this the PA thred about nothing so there can be a thread with Pa Hunting observations? Seriously Its November 6th? Anybody else wait for the wee days of November? IDK how you guys find time to hunt with all the BS you post?


Looks like a troll wiggled in through a crack in the foundation looking for food scraps and nesting material. Where are the glue traps when you need them?


----------



## Applebag

fmf979 said:


> Seriously you guys are talking about extinct trees on a hunting forum/thread?
> This thread is so pathetic! Its like a drug you want to check what is happening and god know what you will find here with 400 posts a day with nothing to do with hunting.
> ZMods can you please rename this the PA thred about nothing so there can be a thread with Pa Hunting observations? Seriously Its November 6th? Anybody else wait for the wee days of November? IDK how you guys find time to hunt with all the BS you post?


There's plenty about hunting in here. You just have to read through all the nice and polite banter in between! Here is a picture of a deer, hopefully this will hold you over my friend.


----------



## jesses80

got it done on a doe today she only made it 40 yards before tipping over she was by her self but I wasn't waiting to see if a buck would be following also did it spot and stalk only other deer I seen was a spike in the am.i would post a picture but don't no how to from my phone.


----------



## fmf979

Applebag said:


> There's plenty about hunting in here. You just have to read through all the nice and polite banter in between! Here is a picture of a deer, hopefully this will hold you over my friend.


Wow thanks for the pic... I shot this one Wednesday so now I am getting ready to hunt here. Anyone hunt here this week? Or do you call it trolling on this thread?


----------



## nicko

jesses80 said:


> got it done on a doe today she only made it 40 yards before tipping over she was by her self but I wasn't waiting to see if a buck would be following *also did it spot and stalk* only other deer I seen was a spike in the am.i would post a picture but don't no how to from my phone.


Congrats on getting one down spot and stalk. That's still one of my goals.


----------



## rmm60985

fmf979 said:


> Seriously you guys are talking about extinct trees on a hunting forum/thread?
> This thread is so pathetic! Its like a drug you want to check what is happening and god know what you will find here with 400 posts a day with nothing to do with hunting.
> ZMods can you please rename this the PA thred about nothing so there can be a thread with Pa Hunting observations? Seriously Its November 6th? Anybody else wait for the wee days of November? IDK how you guys find time to hunt with all the BS you post?


Where to start? 
First the trees aren't extinct. 
Next, the chestnuts are a source of food for the deer that Joe HUNTS. So it is about hunting.
Finally, if you don't like it, don't open it!


----------



## fmf979

rmm60985 said:


> Where to start?
> First the trees aren't extinct.
> Next, the chestnuts are a source of food for the deer that Joe HUNTS. So it is about hunting.
> Finally, if you don't like it, don't open it!


Thanks for clearing that up! If it were named the PA polite banter / occasional hunting thread I def would not open! 
Problem is that it is named hinting thread?


----------



## nicko

What's?a?hinting?thread? Why?so?many?question?marks?in?your?posts?????


----------



## rmm60985

fmf979 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up! If it were named the PA polite banter / occasional hunting thread I def would not open!
> Problem is that it is named hinting thread?


It's actually named the hunting thread but nice try. You'll get it right yet!

Someone change the name to the polite banter/ occasional hunting thread for mr wise ***** over here..


----------



## fmf979

rmm60985 said:


> It's actually named the hunting thread but nice try. You'll get it right yet!
> 
> Someone change the name to the polite banter/ occasional hunting thread for mr wise ***** over here..


Please Do???
Really thats all you got pick on an auto correct my phone did???
You guys are slower than I originally suspected!


----------



## nicko

fmf979 said:


> Please Do???
> Really thats all you got pick on an auto correct my phone did???
> You guys are slower than I originally suspected!


Time for you to move on to another thread. You have offered nothing here except verbal dysentery and nothing hunting related. Goodnight??

By the way, you've been an AT member since 2009. Are these posts all you have to offer?


----------



## rmm60985

fmf979 said:


> Please Do???
> Really thats all you got pick on an auto correct my phone did???
> You guys are slower than I originally suspected!


Since you like to start arguments on an anonymous forum I'm going to assume you either have little mans syndrome, or get abused by your wife.

There are plenty of counselors and psychiatrists out there little buddy! Go get help!


----------



## nicko

Time to ignore the troll. Good night.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Saw an 8 point today at 3 pm, that was it.
He stayed out of range, he was safe anyway, waiting on a bigger one.
Good luck guys.


----------



## Billy H

fmf979 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up! If it were named the PA polite banter / occasional hunting thread I def would not open!
> Problem is that it is named hinting thread?


Your right, nothing here for you. I cant understand why you keep posting.Probably be better if you start another thread for Pa. hunting.


----------



## 138104

Looking forward to my longest morning sit tomorrow before soccer. Here's hoping something good walks by!


----------



## Hindy30

fmf979 said:


> Seriously you guys are talking about extinct trees on a hunting forum/thread?
> This thread is so pathetic! Its like a drug you want to check what is happening and god know what you will find here with 400 posts a day with nothing to do with hunting.
> ZMods can you please rename this the PA thred about nothing so there can be a thread with Pa Hunting observations? Seriously Its November 6th? Anybody else wait for the wee days of November? IDK how you guys find time to hunt with all the BS you post?


A little slow and a little angry there buddy? The trees are habitat for the deer and it was a side conversation that lasted for maybe 15 posts. I started the tangent because it's a habitat improvement project that I've been working on and I wanted to know (in that moment) what somebody else saw successfully growing in a similar geographic area. Go be an angry internet guy somewhere else.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I think American chestnuts are the ones that have the spines on the shell.


OH..:hey definitely have the spikes...and they hurt.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

fmf979 said:


> Wow thanks for the pic... I shot this one Wednesday so now I am getting ready to hunt here. Anyone hunt here this week? Or do you call it trolling on this thread?
> View attachment 3179417


That is a great buck; congrats!! Is that a PA deer or OH as I see in your profile you hunt both.

As far as the thread, you obviously chimed in on a rather small sample. Plenty of tips, observations, advice, comradery, etc....as you probably know...been a little slow lately.

Joe


----------



## Applebag

fmf979 said:


> Wow thanks for the pic... I shot this one Wednesday so now I am getting ready to hunt here. Anyone hunt here this week? Or do you call it trolling on this thread?
> View attachment 3179417


That's a nice buck fmf! I would imagine shooting a deer of that caliber you would have a lot of knowledge to share here. 

Of course hunting isn't trolling. I took off Wednesday and came close to pulling the trigger on a buck but it wasn't meant to be. Going out again tomorrow. If you're sitting tomorrow, feel free to post some pics and comments about your experience. That's kind of been the general thing we do on here. That way anyone that can't get out can at least live vicariously through the others. 

Hope you join us brother. We have fun on here!


----------



## Mathias

So what was it, a lead in to look what I shot. Nice deer, poor demeanor.


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> Joe, ummm North Coventry were one of my best farms is . Good luck !!


We hunt one in Birchrunville, which isn't too far from North Coventry. Place had produced bruisers for decades for my dad. Saw s really good 8 in there tonight about 75 yards away.


----------



## eblues

12-Ringer said:


> OH..:hey definitely have the spikes...and they hurt.
> 
> Joe


I have about 20 mature chinese chestnut trees in the orchid & they have spiky hulls. I'd guess yours are chinese as well..very few americans left


----------



## vonfoust

rmm60985 said:


> Didn't they develop one that's like 15/16 American, 1/16 Chinese?


Not sure of the exact percentages but yes. They planted about 2000 of them in a few areas around Pittsburgh 2 years ago. Most are still doing well and they are hopeful that they got the right part of the Chinese chestnut strain in there. 
The problem with the Chinese blight is that the American trees will grow until the bark begins to crack. At that point the blight can get in. They may produce a little bit while this is happening, but it won't be long until they die. I believe both the Chinese and American have the spikes. It's tough even for an expert to tell the difference, as I had one in the car last week and while we stopped beside a tree he had to get out walk around for awhile, grab a leaf, and then finally decide it was Chinese.

As far as trees as pertaining to hunting, the Chestnut used to be a large part of the whitetails diet in PA. Not sure how that doesn't pertain to hunting.


----------



## fmf979

12-Ringer said:


> That is a great buck; congrats!! Is that a PA deer or OH as I see in your profile you hunt both.
> 
> As far as the thread, you obviously chimed in on a rather small sample. Plenty of tips, observations, advice, comradery, etc....as you probably know...been a little slow lately.
> 
> Joe


It is a Ohio Buck. I am done there for now because I enjoy the challenge of hunting mature bucks. I do have a PA tag thats why I watch this thread i want to see what is going on here. I set some stands with my Dad today and Large Pa deer are definatly adapted to my tricks. I am not anonymous as my face is clearly posted. I havent seen a hard chase or the rubs or scrapes I usually see by now and as I scouted today in Pa I still didnt see hard rut signs. Which I hope means I am right on time. With the temp change coming I am excited to hunt a few hundred yards from where I shot my first deer (what seems like a long time ago) tomorrow and would love to hear some up to date field reports.


----------



## skinner2

Good luck to everyone heading out tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fmf979 said:


> It is a Ohio Buck. I am done there for now because I enjoy the challenge of hunting mature bucks. I do have a PA tag thats why I watch this thread i want to see what is going on here. I set some stands with my Dad today and Large Pa deer are definatly adapted to my tricks. I am not anonymous as my face is clearly posted. I havent seen a hard chase or the rubs or scrapes I usually see by now and as I scouted today in Pa I still didnt see hard rut signs. Which I hope means I am right on time. With the temp change coming I am excited to hunt a few hundred yards from where I shot my first deer (what seems like a long time ago) tomorrow and would love to hear some up to date field reports.


I'll be out tomorrow sun up to down in a funnel where I typically see good action when the chase is in its infant stages. I'll be updating throughout the day.

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

Gonna be a good morning....


----------



## rmm60985

Did I ever say I hate daylight savings?


----------



## 12-Ringer

To think.....after this past week we are excited about 60 degree AM temps[emoji15] ......


----------



## Ned250

LOL Joe

GL today guys. Hunting my favorite public land spot where I've killed both of my biggest bucks from. It's the perfect rut funnel and by a big water source. Hoping a cruiser comes through at first light.


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> To think.....after this past week we are excited about 60 degree AM temps[emoji15] ......


How are you already in the car you freak of nature!


----------



## captaincammo

rmm60985 said:


> Did I ever say I hate daylight savings?


I dont think archerytalk is on daytime savings , your post says 4:51 and right now it is 4:38 . I thought i was running late to tree stand.


----------



## King

All packed up for the morning hunt. Waiting on my buddy to show up and then off to the new horse farm. Good luck guys!


----------



## King

captaincammo said:


> I dont think archerytalk is on daytime savings , your post says 4:51 and right now it is 4:38 . I thought i was running late to tree stand.


His post shows 3:51 on my end. Check your AT settings. You might be setup for central time.


----------



## 138104

Earlier this week, the temps showed in the 30's for this morning and a north wind. Not sure if I looked at the wrong day. This 60 degrees and SSW wind just suck.


----------



## Mr. October

Driving to South Jersey to hunt and saw a monster of an 8 point just up the road from his house. Neither of us still have buck tags. He was with a doe


----------



## whizkid22

First post of the year and my first day to hunt. It has been a pleasure following this thread and I hope to contribute today. Hunting a farm in very northern tip of 1A Crawford Co. Good luck everyone.


----------



## PAKraig

Perry24 said:


> Earlier this week, the temps showed in the 30's for this morning and a north wind. Not sure if I looked at the wrong day. This 60 degrees and SSW wind just suck.


Right there with you Perry. Had my cold weather stuff all freshly washed and in my container this morning but I'm sure as hell not going to need it today! Guess the front is taking a little longer to push through than originally thought.


----------



## Applebag

Been sitting for 15 minutes ish. Walkers all around me. Let's go daylight


----------



## Billy H

Settled in the stand in 5C.


----------



## jacobh

Been in since 530 all dead in my neck of 5c so far. Good luck


----------



## arrowflinger73

Settled in 1B come on boys let see some hit the dirt today


----------



## pope125

Good luck to everyone today!! In a new set today " BRUSHY BOTTOM " ALL DAY SIT FOR ME IN OHIO TODAY . We wanted to wait for a good cold snap to get in there don't look like its going to happen , see what happens . My buddy has sit this set in the past and as seen 15+ bucks in a day .


----------



## rmm60985

Just had one go by at marginal shooting range.. Still too dark to see what it was. Moving at a decent clip


----------



## Ryanp019

Walk outside this morning to leave to head to my hunting spot and hear all kinds of noise in my back yard. Leaves tussling and thrashing then I hear the grunts and deer scattering through my yard. Was pretty cool couldn't see the size of the buck just shapes but he was chasing HARD not like the little trailing and nudging I've been seeing over the last week. I think it's gonna be good from here on through this week. GL to all who are out


----------



## nicko

Good luck guys.


----------



## PSU Joe

Been on stand since 5:30 here on west edge of 5C. All quiet so far. Bumped Afew coming in but didn't snort. Tried Yeti's advice and stomped back at them. These darn chipmunks are LOUD.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Just had a group of does go by nothing following


----------



## 138104

I haven't seen anything, but a buddy of mine in Chester Co has seen 3 buck so far. He has a nice 8 chasing a doe back and forth, but no shot.


----------



## rmm60985

The amount of noise a squirrel can make is amazing


----------



## Applebag

arrowflinger73 said:


> Just had a group of does go by nothing following


Same. But they took a weird route behind me. Very slowly. Then I'm pretty sure the momma winded me. I scent lock. Use cover scent. And have estrous out. You can't fool those noses


----------



## Lcavok99

Doing an all day sit today. Just had a mature doe come through all alone. Hopefully she will bring a buck my ways


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> Same. But they took a weird route behind me. Very slowly. Then I'm pretty sure the momma winded me. I scent lock. Use cover scent. And have estrous out. You can't fool those noses


Ozone is the ticket . Guys on her will laugh , and say that don't work I can say 42 years of bowhunting I now how deer react when they smell you . I am a scent freak !!! I don't get dressed until I reach my hunting spot get dressed behind the truck , after every hunt my clothes, backpack , and boots all go into scent free tubs . When I get home anything that I'm going to were for the next days hunts get run thru and Ozone machine .


----------



## Ryanp019

4b not a deer yet


----------



## jacobh

1 small 6 pt cruised by me at 15 yds nothing since


----------



## PSU Joe

Small fork just cruised by. Makes it 25:1 now squirrels/chipmunks:deer. You guys doing any blind calling or not?


----------



## 12-Ringer

In for the whole day, was settled in by 5:25, brought Doe-Reen along this morning and things have already been interesting....









A slight break in highway traffic just before light and I hit the can and followed up with a few tending grunts with my Tru Talker and before I could take the call away from my lips I could hear the tell-tale cadence of the deer coming my way off of the ridge. My initial reaction was, you big dummy, why did you do that before light. 

A large body deer walked right underneath the stand. I I couldn't make out a rack in the pre-dawn light but I was positive it was a buck as I could hear him grunting as he passed 20 feet below. Interestingly, everything stopped.... I didn't hear another step, another grunt or anything. 

As daylight slowly approached I could see that he was still standing not 10 feet from my tree, eyes locked on Doe-Reen. I find that fascinating as it was dark. I would not have thought that he could have seen her in the darkness. Anyway it turned out to be nothin more then a large-bodied spike. 

Shortly thereafter a parade of does came down the same trail with the last of looking very skittish. That was about 20 minutes ago and they have all since going into the bedding area behind me. I haven't heard any commotion in that bedding area and I cannot see anything moving further out on the ridge at this moment.

I am hopeful the forecast stays true as I have always enjoyed hunting on overcast days. In addition the temps are forecasted to drop 10 degrees between now and 6PM. Those two weather conditions, coupled with the time of the year make for the most ideal situation we've seen in a while.

Good luck everyone and here are a few shots from my "fence stand"....

































Joe


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> Ozone is the ticket . Guys on her will laugh , and say that don't work I can say 42 years of bowhunting I now how deer react when they smell you . I am a scent freak !!! I don't get dressed until I reach my hunting spot get dressed behind the truck , after every hunt my clothes, backpack , and boots all go into scent free tubs . When I get home anything that I'm going to were for the next days hunts get run thru and Ozone machine .


I've heard good things about them.


----------



## 138104

Ryanp019 said:


> 4b not a deer yet


Same here. My buddy is up to 6 bucks already. I know the deer move through my property, so it just is a matter of time.


----------



## Billy H

Nothing at all yet here in Upper Frederick. Has been a very dissapointing week in the woods


----------



## Hindy30

4c. No deer but just shot a spectacular looking red and brown coyote. I know I hit him bc he yelped and ran away with his back legs pushing and face in the ground. 50 yards exactly.


----------



## Mathias

Good looking spot Joe, hope she brings you luck.


----------



## Mathias

Nice Hindy!


----------



## arrowflinger73

12-Ringer said:


> In for the whole day, was settled in by 5:25, brought Doe-Reen along this morning and things have already been interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slight break in highway traffic just before light and I hit the can and followed up with a few tending grunts with my Tru Talker and before I could take the call away from my lips I could hear the tell-tale cadence of the deer coming my way off of the ridge. My initial reaction was, you big dummy, why did you do that before light.
> 
> A large body deer walked right underneath the stand. I I couldn't make out a rack in the pre-dawn light but I was positive it was a buck as I could hear him grunting as he passed 20 feet below. Interestingly, everything stopped.... I didn't hear another step, another grunt or anything.
> 
> As daylight slowly approached I could see that he was still standing not 10 feet from my tree, eyes locked on Doe-Reen. I find that fascinating as it was dark. I would not have thought that he could have seen her in the darkness. Anyway it turned out to be nothin more then a large-bodied spike.
> 
> Shortly thereafter a parade of does came down the same trail with the last of looking very skittish. That was about 20 minutes ago and they have all since going into the bedding area behind me. I haven't heard any commotion in that bedding area and I cannot see anything moving further out on the ridge at this moment.
> 
> I am hopeful the forecast stays true as I have always enjoyed hunting on overcast days. In addition the temps are forecasted to drop 10 degrees between now and 6PM. Those two weather conditions, coupled with the time of the year make for the most ideal situation we've seen in a while.
> 
> Good luck everyone and here are a few shots from my "fence stand"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


How heavy is that decoy and can you put antlers on it thanks


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hindy30 said:


> 4c. No deer but just shot a spectacular looking red and brown coyote. I know I hit him bc he yelped and ran away with his back legs pushing and face in the ground. 50 yards exactly.


That's sweet...I'd love to knock a Yote down with my bow...

Joe


----------



## skinner2

I had 2 doe come through right after daylight. Then after they got passed me about 40 yards, I heard a little commotion. Look up to see a buck walking through a thicket. I hit the grunt tube and he came right in. He was just a little buck and then he took off the other way with his nose to the ground. Saw one more deer after that and nothing since.


----------



## KylePA

Setup in 5c on doe patrol. Seems to be cooler now than when I got setup at 5:15. Passed a yearling doe at first light then had a good buck chasing a doe down towards me around 6:45 grunting the whole time. She runs to within 10 yards I bleat her to stop and sure enough right behind only branch. She didn't like that commotion and off they both went up the hill her running and him chasing. Seen a button buck and three does that were outa range since.


----------



## King

Watched a shooter buck chase a doe through a field on the neighboring property 300 yards away and that was it so far. I'm after a doe and my buddy is after a buck. Going to sit for a while yet.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Just had a red-tailed hawk swoop in and try to pick off a squirrel


----------



## 30feetup

Had a smaller 7pt cruise right under my stand.....I really haven't seen any chasing yet...with cooler temps and this next week off,I'm hoping to get it done


----------



## Ryanp019

30feetup said:


> Had a smaller 7pt cruise right under my stand.....I really haven't seen any chasing yet...with cooler temps and this next week off,I'm hoping to get it done


You and me both


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Any of you guys ever venture into Jersey public land? Any luck?


----------



## skinner2

Just got busted by a couple doe. One of them must of seen me move as they couldn't get my wind from where they were.


----------



## alancac98

Only 2 deer seen and both on the ridge above me. I knew i should have sat on the top of the hill. All of the noise has been coming from up there. I chose to sit on the bench below unfortunately. Squirrels are out in force, though.


----------



## onebigdude

Hunting 1A. All quiet


----------



## PSU Joe

Quiet still here in 5c. Feels like front is moving through though. Wind picked up and temps dropping.


----------



## skully1200

Just had a group of about 8 or so come by me including at least two buck. Drew on one, but couldn't get him stopped.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Two small buck so far this morning past the stand. Haven't seen a doe during the day yet here in 2B.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Hopefully the activity picks up for the afternoon.


----------



## Hindy30

Just saw deer bust out and then another yote. Black one. No wonder I'm not seeing deer on this bench today. Thinking about tracking the one I shot around noon and then relocating.


----------



## Ned250

Dead quiet here on the southern Chester Co border.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I just killed a BOONER with my hands....if there were a record book for spiders...I would have just become an overnight sensation. This thing looked like it belonged in the jungles of Africa or something. I almost jumped out of my stand. To give you some idea when I through it out of the stand you could hear it hit the ground 22' feet below[emoji32] 

All I keep thinking about is what if I had dozed off....that thing would have been crawling on me. My entire body is creepy now...you know like when you pull a tick off and the it feels like they're all over you.....

Joe


----------



## 138104

A guy hunting the property behind mine just rattled. It sounded like a kid smacking 2 plastic trucks together. [emoji35]


----------



## nicko

...


----------



## Hindy30

What are these bugs still doing out. 
I picked up a tick (I assume) halloween morning. Unfortunately I didn't find it until Monday morning in the shower. Buried next to my belly button.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Left PA to hunt NY so I could hunt with a good buddy, being able to hunt the beautiful Sunday weather tomorrow is also an added bonus. 

Haven't seen anything yet this morning, could hear one in the dark just switched to my deep rut stand which is just surrounded by rubs and scrapes just need some daylight movement.


----------



## Ryanp019

Still dead here...wishing I would have worn my jacket instead of this sweatshirt


----------



## Ol' red beard

Small 4 pt in 1b keeps coming back... wish he'd bring a friend...all else is quiet


----------



## Applebag

Ryanp019 said:


> Still dead here...wishing I would have worn my jacket instead of this sweatshirt


 It's a little chilly ainta? I usually have at least one or 2 small bucks cruise through by now and haven't had anything since those does at first light.


----------



## skinner2

I thought there would be more action. A little cooler out and cloudy I thought I would of seen more bucks cruising.


----------



## Hindy30

The rut just arrived in 4c. Nice 8 point trailing a doe and grunting the whole time. He was at 10 yards, no shot. Got down wind and bounced to 30. My arrow hit a branch. He still stuck around but no shot. He did NOT want to leave that doe.


----------



## tdonovan55

Up here in 1B. Saw a doe with her two little ones at 6:20. Saw a bigger deer crossing an adjacent field further away, most likely a buck. Then I had to head to work. 
Back out later on today. Should be a good day for the hunters on all day sits. Sure beats the tropical weather we had this week!


----------



## Lcavok99

Saw a fork run 2 does by me. He was 100 yards away and I hunted to him. He came straight to me and stood 20yards away. Hopefully I will see something bigger. Btw he was grunting like nutsWhen he was running the does.


----------



## Applebag

Big bodied buck walked along the top ridge. Couldn't see the antlers very well because he was far but he didn't care about any grunts I threw at him


----------



## Billy H

Still nothing here in Frederick. This spot has it all, food bedding cover scrapes and rubs everywhere. Hardly ever get skunked here. Only can stay a little longer due to my grandsons birthday party.


----------



## pope125

Big shooter 120 yds out !! 7 bucks so far !!


----------



## nicko

My buddy is hunting the property in 5C where I shot my deer earlier this week. Hunting there on warm nice days and weekends, you're on borrowed time before the influx of walkers starts for the day. He sent me a video he took with his phone at 9:20am with the audio of people walking and talking very loudly. Based on where he was sitting and where the main trail is, the people were at least 50 yards away from him but I could clearly hear their voices and one of them talking about a song, his ipod, his car, etc. When you have to deal with this type of stuff, I'm even more grateful that usual for any deer I take up there.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Big shooter 120 yds out !! 7 bucks so far !!


C'mon Bob! You're killing us here. Chooot!!! Choot em!!!!!

For you to say this buck is a shooter, I'm guessing he's 170+.


----------



## PSU Joe

Pouring rain here in 5C!!!!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> C'mon Bob! You're killing us here. Chooot!!! Choot em!!!!!
> 
> For you to say this buck is a shooter, I'm guessing he's 170+.


lol, yes without a doubt !! Need a hot doe and this place will expolde .


----------



## nicko

PSU Joe said:


> Pouring rain here in 5C!!!!


Where are you? I'm in Spring City next to Royersford and Phoenixville and it's cloudy but no rain.


----------



## jacobh

Linerick too windy no rain


----------



## PSU Joe

nicko said:


> Where are you? I'm in Spring City next to Royersford and Phoenixville and it's cloudy but no rain.


At glen.


----------



## PSU Joe

Sorry auto correct. Atglen PA - far west edge of 5C


----------



## pope125

My patience is running thin.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

pope125 said:


> Big shooter 120 yds out !! 7 bucks so far !!


Good luck!


----------



## NEDYARB

Got it done this morning.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Just had a group of 10 does go by mix of mature does with yearlings no bucks pushing any of them


----------



## pope125

Nice , Congrats !! Low that lung blood .


----------



## Applebag

NEDYARB said:


> Got it done this morning.
> View attachment 3181297
> View attachment 3181305


Awesome Ned! He's a beast. Any story?


----------



## nicko

Good job nedyarb. That deer looks heavy. Big body and thick antlers. Congrats!!!


----------



## King

I've pulled 3 ticks off of me already this morning. Hate warm weather in November!


----------



## King

NEDYARB said:


> Got it done this morning.
> View attachment 3181297
> View attachment 3181305


Beautiful buck. Congrats!


----------



## skinner2

NEDYARB said:


> Got it done this morning.
> View attachment 3181297
> View attachment 3181305


Congrats. Great deer


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck ned congrats


----------



## arrowflinger73

Great deer way to go


----------



## CMattero

Great buck! Congrats


----------



## Hindy30

NEDYARB said:


> Got it done this morning.
> View attachment 3181297
> View attachment 3181305


Congrats. Nice.


----------



## Hindy30

King said:


> I've pulled 3 ticks off of me already this morning. Hate warm weather in November!


Little monsters.


----------



## PSU Joe

Nedyarb - nice old deer. Congrats!


----------



## 12-Ringer

PSU Joe said:


> Sorry auto correct. Atglen PA - far west edge of 5C


Oh no...with the west winds it might be on its way here....I sure hope not. perched in Glenmoore...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

NEDYARB said:


> Got it done this morning.
> View attachment 3181297
> View attachment 3181305


Nice.....now you know we're going to need details...right down to GPS coordinates of the stand 

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Oh no...with the west winds it might be on its way here....I sure hope not. perched in Glenmoore...
> 
> Joe


You're hourly forecast for Glenmoore is clear Joe with 0% chance of precipitation.


----------



## NEDYARB

Applebag said:


> Awesome Ned! He's a beast. Any story?


I shot him in 2B.Even though I have access to private property, the surrounding properties get hammered.This is a good deer for where I hunt. I have been trying to target 3 yr olds.If I waited for anything more mature than that I would be eating tag soup a lot.This dude got on me without me hearing anything,despite it being quiet this morning.From the time I saw him till I shot him was maybe 10 seconds.He was one step away from going through my last shooting lane.Grunted at him, perfect quartering away shot at 25 yards. He made it 75 yards on a dead run and crashed.Shot him with a killzone and it looked like someone was dumping buckets of red paint.All that being said this dude may be a 4 year old.


----------



## Applebag

NEDYARB said:


> I shot him in 2B.Even though I have access to private property, the surrounding properties get hammered.This is a good deer for where I hunt. I have been trying to target 3 yr olds.If I waited for anything more mature than that I would be eating tag soup a lot.This dude got on me without me hearing anything,despite it being quiet this morning.From the time I saw him till I shot him was maybe 10 seconds.He was one step away from going through my last shooting lane.Grunted at him, perfect quartering away shot at 25 yards. He made it 75 yards on a dead run and crashed.Shot him with a killzone and it looked like someone was dumping buckets of red paint.All that being said this dude may be a 4 year old.


Awesome man. From the looks of those pictures you aren't kidding about the red paint. You smoked him bro. Enjoy the victory.


----------



## fishguts430

Nice buck! Anybody doing an all day or mid day sit? Just got back into another stand. My other spot skunked md out this morning was woundering if anybody is seeing any thing


----------



## PSU Joe

Fishguts - I got chased out of my stand with the rain in 5C so headed home. My boys and I are heading back out again early afternoon. Bringing a decoy this time. Hopefully see more action than this morning.


----------



## Deermats

Great looking deer.


----------



## arrowflinger73

I'm sitting all day third time this week and I'm seeing a pile of does no horny ones yet


----------



## JFoutdoors

Heading out now for my last sit in tioga until rifle season. Colder and cloudy they should be moving.


----------



## Lcavok99

Hows the mid day action everyone? Its been dead since 8 for me. On a bright note I did call in a y buck while he was chasing 2 doe about a100 yardd away. A few grunts brought him right in to 25 yards. He was grunting like crazy when he was chasing the doe.


----------



## skully1200

Had action at 8:20. No shot opportunity. I've seen two doe since then.


----------



## Mr. October

NEDYARB said:


> Got it done this morning.
> View attachment 3181297
> View attachment 3181305


Great job!


----------



## 12-Ringer

arrowflinger73 said:


> I'm sitting all day third time this week and I'm seeing a pile of does no horny ones yet


My third all day sit since last Friday. Other than the action with the spike and does at first light....NOTHING...I can't believe it...

Best action I've had is at sun-up and sun down. Really thought today would change that and there's still plenty of time.


Joe


----------



## fishguts430

Nothing in the morning. Went got breakfest at 10. Came to a new locatuon at 11 and you guessed it nothing. Here yet


----------



## jacobh

I drove down a back road by my moms house at 1030 and boom there was a monster with a doe. Not chasing but he wouldn't leave her. 1st buck I've seen with a doe so far


----------



## Mathias

Nedyarb, he's a beauty congrats!


----------



## skinner2

I came in around noon. After being busted by two doe and the one blowing so the whole county heard her. I didn't see anything after that. Neighbors came into the woods above me to cut firewood. I need to put something on the ground next week as my freezer is empty.


----------



## Billy H

My day is done. I saw exactly zero deer since daylight. Pulled a card on the way out and of course the bucks were moving well after dark all week. Might get out one or two more times this season. Good luck this afternoon guys that are out.


----------



## Lcavok99

Just switched stands. Moved over maybe 150 yards. Hopefully something will walk by


----------



## Applebag

Back in the stand. A little late. But better than never. I think I hear turkeys


----------



## Bow Down

Been out all day same stand.Had a spike at about 8 nosing around. A few does came thru shortly after.Hopefully something switches in the next few hours.


----------



## fishguts430

Moved stands. Was in the timber but now in a field edge didnt even get my bow up and i had a ground hog come out at. 10 yards. First critter of the day i seen


----------



## Ned250

Nedyarb - killer buck!!!


----------



## fishguts430

Just saw the wierdest thing. After that ground hog came out of his hole a raccoon came out. Didnt know they shared the same holes


----------



## Applebag

fishguts430 said:


> Just saw the wierdest thing. After that ground hog came out of his hole a raccoon came out. Didnt know they shared the same holes


So many inappropriate jokes. Must... Hold... Back!!!!


----------



## joushz

In for the afternoon sit. I jumped a 6 with a doe this morning hopefully I can close the deal with this buck I've been after for the last week.


----------



## natew6921

4 long beards at 40 yards


----------



## 138104

Saw some turkeys and a scrape on the way in to my stand. Still pretty warm out and no wind.


----------



## jacobh

Cloudy and breezy here. Besides that 6 pt at 615 haven't seen anything fingers crossed good luck all


----------



## KMiha

Got in the strand at 2:15 and ten minutes later a decent 8 was chasing a couple does around about 70 yards to my left. Went out of sight. A doe, with her fawn still, started milling around in the same area and he came back and started messing with them. Hopefully it's a sign for a good night.


----------



## Applebag

Just had another unidentifiable buck walk the ridge line and completely ignore any calls I made. Last year they would come on a string at this time


----------



## 138104

I had a small buck checking a scrape line behind me. Hopefully this is the start of an active afternoon hunt.


----------



## skully1200

Just had a 4 point pass by at 10 yards


----------



## Applebag

Have 4 gobblers guess where. Over the ridge. I'm just clucking ever so gently and they are getting closer and closer.


----------



## Mathias

Working today, wish I was out. Temps have been falling and I've seen a number of deer moving today. The last a basket rack a few minutes ago.


----------



## Joe Whalen

5d is 55 and a strong steady breeze out of the north. Nothing moving here yet.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

On their feet in 5c, just had an 8 at 60 yards


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just about to the wishing hour...


----------



## captaincammo

avidarcher88pa said:


> On their feet in 5c, just had an 8 at 60 yards


That sounds positive. Seen 1 deer all day in glenmoore where you at in 5c


----------



## 12-Ringer

Poor Doe-Reen has been shaking her tail all day and not one suitor happened by...at least not yet..









Joe


----------



## avidarcher88pa

captaincammo said:


> That sounds positive. Seen 1 deer all day in glenmoore where you at in 5c


Watching him destroy a sapling right now. Hopefully he kicks up some does


----------



## Applebag

Got the turkeys to come within 50 yards. Without my decoy they aren't coming closer. I just don't feel comfortable taking a 50 yard shot yet. Oh well it was a successful call job though.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck guys!
My wife just called a nice 8 just walked right by the back windows. Maybe he saw my doe decoy against the back wall.


----------



## Mathias

This thread is awesome, even more so when you're stuck at work.


----------



## davydtune

Shot this guy at 7:30 am this morning. More pic and details to come:wink:


----------



## Ned250

O....m.....g


----------



## 138104

Uhhh.....WOW!!!


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> Shot this guy at 7:30 am this morning. More pic and details to come:wink:


Gargantua! Nice job!!!!!


----------



## jacobh

Dayd U best not be messing with us!!!! What a stud congrats


----------



## Applebag

davydtune said:


> Shot this guy at 7:30 am this morning. More pic and details to come:wink:


I used to like you. But now my jealousy just won't allow that.

Amazing deer man. Can't wait to hear the story!!!


----------



## davydtune

jacobh said:


> Dayd U best not be messing with us!!!! What a stud congrats


Nope 100%, I'm still shaking, lol!


----------



## Deermats

Wow! Nice 1


----------



## jacobh

Hahaha awesome bud congrats 




davydtune said:


> Nope 100%, I'm still shaking, lol!


----------



## Ned250

jacobh said:


> Dayd U best not be messing with us!!!! What a stud congrats


Lol you know you shot a monster when guys wonder if you're screwing with them!! Looking forward to the story and more pics!


----------



## CMattero

Awesome deer! Congrats!!


----------



## skinner2

Amazing deer , congrats.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Just about to the wishing hour...


I think it's always the wishing hour.


----------



## strawcat

Nicely done davy that is a giant


----------



## whizkid22

Wow...great buck Davyd. Congrats.


----------



## NEDYARB

great buck davy. That thing is a stud.


----------



## skezskoz

Holy hell, great buck!


----------



## bowtechlx

davydtune said:


> Shot this guy at 7:30 am this morning. More pic and details to come:wink:


Holy crap. What a tank.


----------



## Mathias

Wow davydtune wow!


----------



## Ryanp019

Couldn't hunt this afternoon but I did make it in time to park along the road and glass some of the fields I can see where I'm doing my first all day sit Monday. Watched a hog chase 2 doe all around the one field...is it Monday yet?


----------



## Billy H

Great buck Dave. Looking forward to the story. Its great when a contributor on this thread fills a tag.


----------



## River420Bottom

Cousins buck, rattled in this morning, congrats Keith







My friend Rob's 10 also from this morning, both bucks taken with Martins, they're gaining a lot of popularity here lately


----------



## NEDYARB

congrats to everyone knocking them down today.


----------



## skinner2

Congrats to those who filled a tag today. Was hoping to fill my tag this week but it didn't happen. I still got a week left and can get out and hunt mornings a bit before I need to be at work. Then will have Saturday as well. Seen quite a few on Wednesday morning and then things seemed to shut down in the daytime. Which is understandable considering the warm weather this week.


----------



## Ryanp019

davydtune said:


> Shot this guy at 7:30 am this morning. More pic and details to come:wink:


Wow awesome buck


----------



## arrowflinger73

Well about 4:00 a decent 8 trailed a doe into bedding area didn't see them again for 1/2 hour then they showed up down wind of me had some estrus out so I was hoping he would get a wiff and come my way. I lost sight of him then 10 min later he shows walking away from me I stopped him with some bleats then turned him around with the grunt call he got about 10 yds from the base of my tree directly behind me got my wind and look up at me turn walked away had a small window about 40 yds I could sneak one in severely 1/4 shot settled the pin and got a dam nice twig be back in there Monday all day


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Shot this guy at 7:30 am this morning. More pic and details to come:wink:


Whoa!!!!! That sucker is a slammer in any state in the union. Huge congrats davy. Details please.


----------



## nicko

Good to see a number of bucks hit the ground today. Congrats to all the successful hunters.


----------



## nicko

We need pope to report back with his day. He said he saw a shooter and you know a shooter for him has got to be a whopper.


----------



## manowar669

Skunked again tonight.


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Shot this guy at 7:30 am this morning. More pic and details to come:wink:


YIKES!!!

Joe


----------



## davydtune

Ok sorry guys had a few things to take care of 


Well I knew today was gonna be a good one. I had deer all over right at first light. They stayed in an area about 100 yards out in front of me. They were chasing around so hard it was tough to even tell what was what. Well after a near an hour of this torture they finally made it over my way. There were 5 different bucks and one obviously hot doe. Four of the bucks were little smaller 8s/6s. Well all the sudden I hear some crashing down over the bank of the little feeder stream I'm hunting near. I look over and just see the very top of his rack coming down the crick towards me, he had his nose so far up that doe's butt that he was oblivious to everything else. He hit the one opening I had and I took the shot. Was 35 yards, knew it from ranging some trees several weeks back. At the shot he simply jumped about 6 feet and just stood there. A few seconds later he fell over, lol! Got to love these 2-blade coc head, never even knew he was shot :wink: Hit right across the top of the heart. It took me a good 15 mins to stop shaking enough to even climb down, lol! I knew he was big but not this big, no ground shrinkage at all, actually just the opposite. I'm pretty sure I passed him a couple weeks back, if not had to be related. He was at 44 yards the and it was really windy so I passed on him. I think that really paid off in the end:teeth:


Here's a couple hero shots.


----------



## jesses80

wow nice job .


----------



## avidarcher88pa

davydtune said:


> Ok sorry guys had a few things to take care of
> 
> 
> Well I knew today was gonna be a good one. I had deer all over right at first light. They stayed in an area about 100 yards out in front of me. They were chasing around so hard it was tough to even tell what was what. Well after a near an hour of this torture they finally made it over my way. There were 5 different bucks and one obviously hot doe. Four of the bucks were little smaller 8s/6s. Well all the sudden I hear some crashing down over the bank of the little feeder stream I'm hunting near. I look over and just see the very top of his rack coming down the crick towards me, he had his nose so far up that doe's butt that he was oblivious to everything else. He hit the one opening I had and I took the shot. Was 35 yards, knew it from ranging some trees several weeks back. At the shot he simply jumped about 6 feet and just stood there. A few seconds later he fell over, lol! Got to love these 2-blade coc head, never even knew he was shot :wink: Hit right across the top of the heart. It took me a good 15 mins to stop shaking enough to even climb down, lol! I knew he was big but not this big, no ground shrinkage at all, actually just the opposite. I'm pretty sure I passed him a couple weeks back, if not had to be related. He was at 44 yards the and it was really windy so I passed on him. I think that really paid off in the end:teeth:
> 
> 
> Here's a couple hero shots.


Wow, that's an amazing deer! Congrats!


----------



## jacobh

Davyd U ar the man!!! Congrats he is awesome


----------



## Hindy30

davydtune said:


> Shot this guy at 7:30 am this morning. More pic and details to come:wink:


Wowza. Nice.


----------



## KylePA

davydtune said:


> Ok sorry guys had a few things to take care of
> 
> 
> Well I knew today was gonna be a good one. I had deer all over right at first light. They stayed in an area about 100 yards out in front of me. They were chasing around so hard it was tough to even tell what was what. Well after a near an hour of this torture they finally made it over my way. There were 5 different bucks and one obviously hot doe. Four of the bucks were little smaller 8s/6s. Well all the sudden I hear some crashing down over the bank of the little feeder stream I'm hunting near. I look over and just see the very top of his rack coming down the crick towards me, he had his nose so far up that doe's butt that he was oblivious to everything else. He hit the one opening I had and I took the shot. Was 35 yards, knew it from ranging some trees several weeks back. At the shot he simply jumped about 6 feet and just stood there. A few seconds later he fell over, lol! Got to love these 2-blade coc head, never even knew he was shot :wink: Hit right across the top of the heart. It took me a good 15 mins to stop shaking enough to even climb down, lol! I knew he was big but not this big, no ground shrinkage at all, actually just the opposite. I'm pretty sure I passed him a couple weeks back, if not had to be related. He was at 44 yards the and it was really windy so I passed on him. I think that really paid off in the end:teeth:
> 
> 
> Here's a couple hero shots.



Wow amazing buck congratulations.


----------



## Billy H

Good lord he's bigger than I thought. Congrats again.


----------



## turkeysroost

Nice buck M.B


----------



## KylePA

Looks like I am helping my brother track a buck first thing tomorrow morning. He shot a buck out of the sane stand as mine tonight right before dark. I guess it was chasing a doe around and he had a hard time getting him stopped and long story short he ended up shooting him square in the guts. He said after the shut he slowly walked about 40 yards all hunched up in the middle while a Y buck ran off with his doe. He said the buck stood there a few minutes tail flicking then slowly walked off. He found the arrow covered in guts and backed out til the am. We are planning on starting around 7am and taking our time. Will update tomorrow. He was adamant he didn't bump him leaving so I'm hoping he bedded down as the direction he went is mighty thick.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KylePA said:


> Looks like I am helping my brother track a buck first thing tomorrow morning. He shot a buck out of the sane stand as mine tonight right before dark. I guess it was chasing a doe around and he had a hard time getting him stopped and long story short he ended up shooting him square in the guts. He said after the shut he slowly walked about 40 yards all hunched up in the middle while a Y buck ran off with his doe. He said the buck stood there a few minutes tail flicking then slowly walked off. He found the arrow covered in guts and backed out til the am. We are planning on starting around 7am and taking our time. Will update tomorrow. He was adamant he didn't bump him leaving so I'm hoping he bedded down as the direction he went is mighty thick.


Good luck...where are you located? Need more help?

Joe


----------



## turkeysroost

Nick buck M.B


----------



## rambofirstblood

NEDYARB , Good buck , congrats!


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> Ok sorry guys had a few things to take care of
> 
> 
> Well I knew today was gonna be a good one. I had deer all over right at first light. They stayed in an area about 100 yards out in front of me. They were chasing around so hard it was tough to even tell what was what. Well after a near an hour of this torture they finally made it over my way. There were 5 different bucks and one obviously hot doe. Four of the bucks were little smaller 8s/6s. Well all the sudden I hear some crashing down over the bank of the little feeder stream I'm hunting near. I look over and just see the very top of his rack coming down the crick towards me, he had his nose so far up that doe's butt that he was oblivious to everything else. He hit the one opening I had and I took the shot. Was 35 yards, knew it from ranging some trees several weeks back. At the shot he simply jumped about 6 feet and just stood there. A few seconds later he fell over, lol! Got to love these 2-blade coc head, never even knew he was shot :wink: Hit right across the top of the heart. It took me a good 15 mins to stop shaking enough to even climb down, lol! I knew he was big but not this big, no ground shrinkage at all, actually just the opposite. I'm pretty sure I passed him a couple weeks back, if not had to be related. He was at 44 yards the and it was really windy so I passed on him. I think that really paid off in the end:teeth:
> 
> 
> Here's a couple hero shots.


What region of the State?
Again. Awesome buck.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Good luck, did the right thing not bumping him. Hopefully he'll be laying there dead in the morning!


----------



## davydtune

Mr. October said:


> What region of the State?
> Again. Awesome buck.


1B in Erie County


----------



## NEDYARB

KylePA said:


> Looks like I am helping my brother track a buck first thing tomorrow morning. He shot a buck out of the sane stand as mine tonight right before dark. I guess it was chasing a doe around and he had a hard time getting him stopped and long story short he ended up shooting him square in the guts. He said after the shut he slowly walked about 40 yards all hunched up in the middle while a Y buck ran off with his doe. He said the buck stood there a few minutes tail flicking then slowly walked off. He found the arrow covered in guts and backed out til the am. We are planning on starting around 7am and taking our time. Will update tomorrow. He was adamant he didn't bump him leaving so I'm hoping he bedded down as the direction he went is mighty thick.


that dear will die within a couple hundred yards if not pushed.You will find it.A gut shot is always fatal.


----------



## rambofirstblood

davydtune...that ain't fair...I'm in your neck of the woods an only saw a few doe all day!
Big congrats.


----------



## davydtune

Thanks all! I'm still grinning ear to ear.


----------



## EXsystem

Congrats Davydtune that buck is a dandy. It looks like today was the day to be out sure glad I was. Story and hero shot to come...


----------



## nicko

EXsystem said:


> Congrats Davydtune that buck is a dandy. It looks like today was the day to be out sure glad I was. Story and hero shot to come...



Well.......


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Well.......


Nick look at the last page.


----------



## KylePA

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck...where are you located? Need more help?
> 
> Joe


Joe,

Thanks for offer it is in the general area between Quakertown and Allentown. The two of us are gonna start when we get good light and need be we have 3/4 others ready to grid search. Will post up an update tomorrow. Hoping that with a big mechanical head we find some blood/general direction.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

KylePA said:


> Joe,
> 
> Thanks for offer it is in the general area between Quakertown and Allentown. The two of us are gonna start when we get good light and need be we have 3/4 others ready to grid search. Will post up an update tomorrow. Hoping that with a big mechanical head we find some blood/general direction.


You're right in my neck of the woods. I'm in Zionsville. Good luck. Pm me if you need help.


----------



## blackngold51

Congrats Davy, that things a hog! Incredible mass. 

I got out this afternoon for the first time since my son was born Monday and had something going at last light but couldnt seal the deal. The smart old sucker circled downwind of me and stood there for about 10 minutes before a good stiff breeze finally sent enough of my scent in his direction that he took off. I was hoping he would slip up being all hyped up from the rut but I guess the smart ones dont make many mistakes.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Nick look at the last page.


I think I got confused and took EXs post to mean he shot one today.


----------



## tdj8686

NEDYARB said:


> that dear will die within a couple hundred yards if not pushed.You will find it.A gut shot is always fatal.


So if he finds it today (Sunday), how does he fill out the tag? Is he still able to put todays date on it even tho its a Sunday? Or must he put yesterdays date on it? This has always confused me.


----------



## Billy H

I would put yesterdays date on it. I always thought it should be the date you killed it.


----------



## 138104

tdj8686 said:


> So if he finds it today (Sunday), how does he fill out the tag? Is he still able to put todays date on it even tho its a Sunday? Or must he put yesterdays date on it? This has always confused me.


To add to the debate, what if he is still alive...


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats to everybody that got it done. I wish I could have joined you but that one branch I didn't see took my arrow down. 

At least I was able to remove this guy from my pack of fawn killing yotes. 










Unfortunately my season is done because I am about to get on a plane to CA for a weeklong business trip. Good luck next week. 

I know I joined this thread late. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute more next year.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> To add to the debate, what if he is still alive...


Then it's time for a little deer wrasslin'. 
Don't laugh . . I"ve done this. Twice.


----------



## Mr. October

Hindy30 said:


> Congrats to everybody that got it done. I wish I could have joined you but that one branch I didn't see took my arrow down.
> 
> At least I was able to remove this guy from my pack of fawn killing yotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my season is done because I am about to get on a plane to CA for a weeklong business trip. Good luck next week.
> 
> I know I joined this thread late. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute more next year.


Sorry about the business trip. Great job on the Yote though. 
I had to head out for business during the rut (with an unfilled tag) a couple years ago. That was bad enough and then I saw a huge buck stalking along the woods on the way to the airport. That hurt.


----------



## nicko

Potter county bound.


----------



## Mathias

Safe travels and good luck Nick. I'm thinking about heading north myself tonight....
Saw a buck chasing a doe around a cut corn field on the ride in to work this morning.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Potter county bound.


Nick, Good luck and be safe !!


----------



## River420Bottom

davydtune said:


> 1B in Erie County


Man that's awesome, saw a 150"+ dogging a doe through Girard last weekend along with 2 three year old busted up bucks out at noon cruising. Amazing deer


----------



## River420Bottom

Mr. October said:


> Then it's time for a little deer wrasslin'.
> Don't laugh . . I"ve done this. Twice.


Its time to out him out quickly after making the damn thing suffer for 12 hours over night with a broadhead through his guts. Same with wounded deer from vehicle accidents, some laws are just plain stupid


----------



## NEDYARB

Billy H said:


> I would put yesterdays date on it. I always thought it should be the date you killed it.


Agreed.I go with when you shot it.


----------



## tdonovan55

Nice buck daveytune that is as nice as one as you could ever get. I hunt 1b zone too. Way to go!!!


----------



## davydtune

Hoyt1021 said:


> Man that's awesome, saw a 150"+ dogging a doe through Girard last weekend along with 2 three year old busted up bucks out at noon cruising. Amazing deer


Lol! I may have or not have shot him in Girard township:zip:


----------



## EXsystem

nicko said:


> I think I got confused and took EXs post to mean he shot one today.


Nicko,
You read my message right I did shoot a buck yesterday but as soon as I got home last night my daughter had heart pains and we had to rush her to the hospital. Went from a high to a low. She is better now. Once I get situated I hope to share my hunt. 
Last night at the hospital I was able to catch up reading on this thread and I saw that you shot a doe earlier in the week. Congrats and good luck on your trip to potter its a beautiful place.


----------



## KylePA

Perry24 said:


> To add to the debate, what if he is still alive...












No need to worry we found him dead further than we thought he went about 250 yards with a decent blood trail. The shot was center punched right on guts. He filled the tag out with yesterday's date.


----------



## Mr. October

Hoyt1021 said:


> Its time to out him out quickly after making the damn thing suffer for 12 hours over night with a broadhead through his guts. Same with wounded deer from vehicle accidents, some laws are just plain stupid


I was EXTREMELY angry with the local PGC official and local police a couple years ago. On my way to work in a pouring rain storm I saw a doe that had been struck and couldn't get up laying at the edge of the road with a stream of deep, cold water pouring over her. Her head was up and ears drooping. I felt awful and wished I had a carry gun with me. I called both PGC and Police as soon a I got to work. On my way home the deer was still there but dead, i't head drooped over. Clearly it laid there all day and died a lingering death. In the future I'll have no problem using whatever tool I have available to end that sort of suffering.


----------



## jasonk0519

davydtune said:


> Shot this guy at 7:30 am this morning. More pic and details to come:wink:


Wow! Amazing Buck, congratulations!


----------



## Mr. October

KylePA said:


> No need to worry we found him dead further than we thought he went about 250 yards with a decent blood trail. The shot was center punched right on guts. He filled the tag out with yesterday's date.


Awesome! I love a happy ending.
Editing to add . . that's a great buck! Congrats to your brother.


----------



## davydtune

KylePA said:


> No need to worry we found him dead further than we thought he went about 250 yards with a decent blood trail. The shot was center punched right on guts. He filled the tag out with yesterday's date.


Awesome! You guys did the right thing for sure :wink:


----------



## EXsystem

KylePA said:


> No need to worry we found him dead further than we thought he went about 250 yards with a decent blood trail. The shot was center punched right on guts. He filled the tag out with yesterday's date.


Nice job. Congrats


----------



## naturalsteel

davydtune said:


> Shot this guy at 7:30 am this morning. More pic and details to come:wink:


Congrats Davey ! That's a Giant anywhere!
Congrats Exsystem! Well done!


----------



## Applebag

Good job to all of those who scored. I'm calling off work Monday and hitting it hard. Weather says 39 in the morning.


----------



## Mathias

Any updates on activity in Bradford county?


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Any updates on activity in Bradford county?


All hunters are diligently attending Church. 
The deer, grouse, and turkeys are kicked backed in their easy chairs enjoying a cold one and watching the game because this is their "day off". 
The coyotes, crows, and woodchucks are nervous.


----------



## jlh42581

Well, I know I didnt update all weekend heres what happened.

Thursday I added a molle to my new XOP powerhouse. Ive owned enough climbers over the years to know for me, its mandatory.

Friday morning I got out with my buddy on his private land. Being able to ride a ranger right to the stand, get out and climb into it is something I am not used too but man does that take all the suck out of dragn all the stuff needed into the woods. 

The morning started out fairly slow until I heard a noise and turned around to see two gobblers behind me. I tried to jake call them, but they didnt go for that. About an hour had passed when I looked up to see a doe heading across in front of me, she was holding her tail half cocked and I assumed she was getting hot. Two mins later, here comes the buck and hes nothing id shoot. They move away.

Another thirty mins goes by and I hear commotion behind me, turn around to 12 gobblers coming and I knew id get a shot. What I didnt count on was that the stand I was in had a roof, well where I needed to be to get the shot I couldnt get there without smashing my limbs. I did a half bend knees, sideways back type of shot and missed.

Not long after that I hear something out the direction the doe and the buck went, its the doe by herself. Watching her through the binos I can see another deer behind. Out of nowhere he lets out a grunt and she takes off like a rocket, right for my stand. When she gets to were I stepped out of the ranger it was like she slammed into a wall, immediately looking up. I held like a statue but she bolted and took the BIG buck with her. He wasnt the biggest buck I have ever seen, but he was respectable. Shortly after my buddy wanted to go to lunch, his land, his rules. 

After lunch I went and got some more arrows and we headed back out later than I normally would. I wasnt in the stand 20 mins and I hear something. Look left and her comes 12 hens this time and the were on a path id definitely get a good shot. As I am getting ready to draw I hear something and look left to see a doe staring at me, didnt want to bust her out so I didnt shoot the turkey. She had a button buck with her, I walked into this stand with evercalm on my boots, she was smelling it, then looking, smell it some more and look. She did a very light foot stomp twice but never got really nervous, after they stepped into the plot another full size doe came running off the ridge and chased the button out. With the big doe left in the plot I was hoping a big buck would show up next. Well the button circled back around, came running into the plot, ran right past his mother and then realized what he did. He was so happy to see her that he was jumping in circles. That was it for the evening.

Saturday I was supposed to go back but he couldnt go due to the wifey having plans and needing to be with his daughter whos not old enough to hunt so I went to public land. What a rude awakening that was. After hunting with two guys who have great properties its really hard to swallow. Everywhere I went there was a guy, every parking spot had someone in it, youd swear it was rifle season. I looped back to a favorite spot and had thought the guy who pulled in left, so I hiked in. Just as I am getting ready to set the stand a deer blows out and I didnt see anything the rest of the morning. When I walk out, FOUR guys are there telling me how they have been running all over this spot for a week, I knew then I wouldnt even look again till likely late season. A shame because I was on a great buck in this area, no way hes tolerating all the intrusion, guys walking literally right through his bed.

At 1pm after eating lunch I went back out and into a place I had been looking at on maps. It had everything I wanted in a spot, it was thick, a saddle and I found six trails converging on a single spot. I set up and didnt see a deer all afternoon. I did take note that the old gas roads that go way back in typically by foot only are scheduled to be open for bear and all of rifle season. On one hand I like it, on the other I dont. I might use it as a chance to get a stand hidden back in there. 

Back to work tomorrow and tuesday, then round 2. The deer if you have them are definitely actively chasing.


----------



## fishguts430

As of right now its not looking good for me. I have monday night Thursday night and friday and Saturday. Saturday night my fiance wants to take her bow out so im dedicating thay night to her for her first deer. I havnt killed a buck in 3 years now. If i dont get it done this week i might just try to take one with a rifle. I feel like im down grading my self thinking like that but on a plus side i have never killed a deer with one so it would be a first for me


----------



## jacobh

Any deer any weapon is a trophy don't let anyone down play that!!!


----------



## davydtune

jacobh said:


> Any deer any weapon is a trophy don't let anyone down play that!!!


:thumbs_up


----------



## j.d.m.

Seeing youngs ones chasing and following doe up in 3b. Had a young 8 point come through looking all by himself after daylight, hit a scrape and kept on going. He was grunting the whole way. Then had a doe in the process of being hot pass by and 2 young buck following close behind in single file line. Kinda funny. Otherwise, not much other action.


----------



## Mathias

First card pull this property. Best of 4 bucks.


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> Any updates on activity in Bradford county?


My friend hunted up there Friday and Saturday. Said he only saw a few does. Don't know how helpful that will be. He and his family always complain about the farmer that owns a lot of the surrounding land and apparently puts a damper on the herd around their house.


----------



## KMiha

I know a lot of you guys shoot Elites on here, so I have a question for you. I am thinking about buying another bow for a backup bow, just in case. I hear and read a lot about the Elites. I like how they have a transferrable warranty, otherwise I probably would not be asking these questions. 1) Have any of you shot the new Impulses yet, and if so, are they worth the extra money compared to the Energy 35? (I'd go with either the E35 or I34); 2) If any of you have bought a used Elite, have you had to use the warranty, and if so, how was the service? Was there any problems? I know I'll eventually have to go shoot them. But Lancaster is over an hour away and will probably have to wait about a month or so to have the time to get out there.


----------



## skinner2

I don't currently shoot an elite but have in the past and will have one next year. I shot the impulse the other day and that's what I plan on getting the 31. I didn't shoot the energy series while I was there. So can't compare the impulse vs the energy lineup. I don't think you would have any problems with elite about the warranty if you bought used. I will get the impulse because I have a great dealer and will give him my business. Where are you from maybe someone knows a dealer close to you.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

:thumbs_up to everyone who knocked 1 over yesterday! 

2 other fellas we know were hunting the farm where the droptine buck has been seen so my pops and i went to a different property yesterday.

Around 7am my dad had a young 7 come by at 20yds from an unexpected direction and never got a clear shot. Almost an hour later...he saw 8 doe slowly moving his way in small groups of 2-3...he hit the can call and 3 of them came closer . 1 of those doe was as he described ...a cow. She came about as close as 40yds...he shoots and the arrow goes right under her. Must have been more like 45yds?...either way she jumps in the air, confused and comes nearer to around 30yds. My dad was using a crossbow and as much as he tried he couldn't get the string all the way back from a seated position. Eventually she starting snorting and kept at it for awhile till they all blew out of there. All i had heard was the shot, the doe blowing and sticks snapping until i saw 2 of them departing the area followed by a 3rd doe that was walking the route the previous 2 took...all well out of bow range from where i was.

Fast forward to about 9:30, i heard a turkey or 2 around 100yds from me yelping but could never see them. After a bit my dad called to them, the turkeys talked briefly a bit longer than seemed to turn around and go the other direction.

Fast forward again to about 5:00pm when i heard what seemed to be rocks falling. What the hell was that? Turns out my dad had 2 more doe come by his spot. Not sure how he didn't realize it but both were fawns. He perfectly arrowed 1 of them at 40yds and the noises i heard was it trying to go up a bank and then falling down, dead in the little creek.

He took some good natured ribbing over the events of the day, from me and then my brother-in-law when we arrived at his house to butcher it.

The guys that hunted the other farm saw a few doe, a spike, and a decent buck, with no shots taken. They saw no "chasing" activity either.

That was my day yesterday...

Tomorrow looks like a pretty good morning...i think i'm starting to feel ill already.:wink:


----------



## 138104

KMiha said:


> I know a lot of you guys shoot Elites on here, so I have a question for you. I am thinking about buying another bow for a backup bow, just in case. I hear and read a lot about the Elites. I like how they have a transferrable warranty, otherwise I probably would not be asking these questions. 1) Have any of you shot the new Impulses yet, and if so, are they worth the extra money compared to the Energy 35? (I'd go with either the E35 or I34); 2) If any of you have bought a used Elite, have you had to use the warranty, and if so, how was the service? Was there any problems? I know I'll eventually have to go shoot them. But Lancaster is over an hour away and will probably have to wait about a month or so to have the time to get out there.


Do yourself a favor and buy Nicko's GT500 he has for sale. Customer Predator camo riser, black limbs. Beautiful bow. I preferred my GT over the E35, but haven't shot an Impulse yet.


----------



## airwolf

davydtune said:


> Ok sorry guys had a few things to take care of
> 
> 
> Well I knew today was gonna be a good one. I had deer all over right at first light. They stayed in an area about 100 yards out in front of me. They were chasing around so hard it was tough to even tell what was what. Well after a near an hour of this torture they finally made it over my way. There were 5 different bucks and one obviously hot doe. Four of the bucks were little smaller 8s/6s. Well all the sudden I hear some crashing down over the bank of the little feeder stream I'm hunting near. I look over and just see the very top of his rack coming down the crick towards me, he had his nose so far up that doe's butt that he was oblivious to everything else. He hit the one opening I had and I took the shot. Was 35 yards, knew it from ranging some trees several weeks back. At the shot he simply jumped about 6 feet and just stood there. A few seconds later he fell over, lol! Got to love these 2-blade coc head, never even knew he was shot :wink: Hit right across the top of the heart. It took me a good 15 mins to stop shaking enough to even climb down, lol! I knew he was big but not this big, no ground shrinkage at all, actually just the opposite. I'm pretty sure I passed him a couple weeks back, if not had to be related. He was at 44 yards the and it was really windy so I passed on him. I think that really paid off in the end:teeth:
> 
> 
> Here's a couple hero shots.


what a beaut! the body dont look that old. how big was he? any idea on score yet?


----------



## Billy H

I would bet my house that if you buy Elite it wont be a back up for long. I shoot a Pulse, I think the impulse replaced it as elites speed bow. If its anything like the pulse you wont want to put it down.


----------



## fiveohrsp

Another stud out of Tioga county! All these flat landers keep going up there and shooting the good ones


----------



## Applebag

Really trying to keep up the positivity for tomorrow. I'm taking off and hitting it all day. I hate to say it but if it's brown it's down tomorrow. Legally of course


----------



## 138104

I'll be out tomorrow, but in a different stand. Hopefully, the change of scenery will mean more deer sightings.


----------



## Xforce41

Praying to the deer gods tonight! 
Going in tight to a doe bedding area tomorrow for an all day sit.
I've seen my target buck within 200 yards of where I will be set up.
Wind and temps look good for where I'll be.


----------



## jacobh

I have off all week but we will see how much I go out!!


----------



## pope125

Looks like I'm heading home in a few days my back,neck,right shoulder are killing me ,my upper body is so tight . Guess all those hours on stand are not helping .


----------



## jesses80

good luck up in potter nick and good luck everyone else hunting this week it's hard to believe the end is near already.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'll be out for a day during the week sometime, but it ain't gonna be tomorrow, like i originally planned.

I'm a bit bummed about it...I hate it when work happens!

Looks like the coldest morning of possibly all week,cept for maybe the last 2 days? Good luck out there sonsabeaches! :wink:


----------



## nicko

I Got up to our hunting lease about 11:30 this morning and got to moving my stand. Had a small snafu with the first tree I picked was too big to even get the straps for my climbing sticks around. So I moved to a tree about 50 yards away at the bottom of a clear-cut and that is where I will be going first thing tomorrow morning. Saw four deer while in the woods but all of them were in the last hour of the day. I was downwind of one that I kicked up and the amount of funk I smelled was overpowering. Had to be a buck getting all rutted up.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Going for a all day sit tomorrow. Hope the cold weather kicks the rut into high gear. Good luck to anyone else still trying to tag out.


----------



## skinner2

Want to say good luck to everyone heading out in the morning. I will be able to get out a few hours in the mornings before I need to be at work. Then I will be off Saturday to go out as well. I have a feeling tomorrow might by a great day to be in the stand.


----------



## Ryanp019

For all you guys in or headed to potter county my buddy shot this guy Saturday. Was chasing 5 doe said it was the deepest longest grunts he's ever heard!!!


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Been having a rough season. So one of my buddy's suggested I go with him in the morning to one of his best sets. Since he tagged out I'm headed for a change of scenery in the morning. with any luck we will get it done. Should be fun no matter what.


----------



## Applebag

My girlfriend just sent me this because she knows I've been stressin over not connecting. 
http://youtu.be/cSKrSdAWoi4
She sure knows how to make a fella feel better lol.


----------



## jlh42581

Bought my gt500 used on here in 2010. I cracked the limbs, likely from having it in my car and shooting indoor. They replaced them no questions asked.

Every time I call about anything they're quick to send me parts. I've gotten lots of free screws.

They're a great company but I really want a new bow, its been awhile. Mine is a wood dipped riser with upgraded modular cams and fifty lb limbs. They didn't make it in a fifty, I built it that way myself.


----------



## EXsystem

*From High to Low*

Every Friday my wife asks, "so what is your plans for this weekend"? I said I am exhausted from work this week and I think I am going to sleep in tomorrow and just hunt in the afternoon. I wanted to hunt the whole day but I told her I have a good feeling about tomorrow afternoon. On Saturday I ended getting to my stand late around 3:00. I had numerous doe and buck encounters right away but where I was at I had one buck that keep coming in and out of the thicket just 50 yards away running everything off that came near. I tried calling to him but he would just go back into the thicket. It wasn't until about 4:00 that a doe came out of the thicket and right behind was this buck. It was cool to see this buck tailing this doe and every other buck that tried to get close he would run off. I was getting a great show, with numerous shot opportunities within my 40-45 yard comfort range and I said if this one buck presents me with a better shot within 30 yards I am going to take it and just 5 minutes later the doe brought the buck by my stand giving me a 30 yard broadside shot. The shot felt great and I could see that the buck was hurt as he was stumbling trying to get into the thicket. I gave him a hour and half and within 10 minutes of tracking my buddy and I found it just 10 yards into the thicket. 
Now this is where my day takes a turn. I ended arriving home a round 9 and found out my daughter was having severe chest pains and needed to go to the hospital. It was a long night and the end of the story is my daughter is home now and she is doing better, thank you god.

What was great about this hunt was on Wednesday I hunted all day and didn't see a thing and just 3 days later I hunted the same spot, had crazy amount of deer movement and got an awesome show the kind of activity all of us take off for this time of year to see. You never know when it is going to happen but when it does and you are out in the woods it is an experience that seems unreal its truly amazing and this is a big reason to why I continue to hunt. 

Lastly I just want to say congrats to everyone who connected and good luck to all still hunting.


----------



## nicko

I knew you were holding out on us EX. Great looking buck. Congrats!!


----------



## EXsystem

Applebag said:


> My girlfriend just sent me this because she knows I've been stressin over not connecting.
> http://youtu.be/cSKrSdAWoi4
> She sure knows how to make a fella feel better lol.


That video was great!


----------



## nicko

This might be one of the best hunting accessories I ever bought.


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on all the successful hunts over the weekend. 

Thanks for the input on the Elites. I know there's probably an elite dealer closer than Lancaster, but so far they've been good to me and I know they'll have pretty much anything I want to shoot. And last time I tried out bows there, if they didn't have a demo setup already they just pulled one off the rack and put a d-loop and whisker biscuit on it. Not in any rush. I'll get there eventually. 

Any other input on the Energy series vs. the impulse series would be appreciated. I know I won't really know whether the impulse will be worth the extra money over the energy without shooting them both. But I'd like to get some other people's opinions.


----------



## EXsystem

nicko said:


> I knew you were holding out on us EX. Great looking buck. Congrats!!


Thanks Nicko.


----------



## nicko

Ryanp019 said:


> For all you guys in or headed to potter county my buddy shot this guy Saturday. Was chasing 5 doe said it was the deepest longest grunts he's ever heard!!!]



That's a beauty of a Potter buck.


----------



## skinner2

nicko said:


> This might be one of the best hunting accessories I ever bought.


Completely agree with you Nick. I have a little bit different model but use it after every hunt. My feet always sweat so throw my boots on to dry after each hunt. Truly one of the best hunting accessories that I have purchased .


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> This might be one of the best hunting accessories I ever bought.


Couldn't agree more...only thing that makes it better is one of these.....

http://www.amazon.com/50030-Indoor-Countdown-1-Outlet-Grounded/dp/B00FSQTSB8

Can't tell you how many times I've left mine running, not since I got this timer..

Good luck up there....Pop shared that a stud got smoked off of 7 acre field this week...as soon ass he gets a pic, I'll share...

Joe


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Good luck this morning guys...


----------



## Mr. October

Applebag said:


> My girlfriend just sent me this because she knows I've been stressin over not connecting.
> http://youtu.be/cSKrSdAWoi4
> She sure knows how to make a fella feel better lol.


Good for her. Keep things in perspective. Remember hunting is like a great road trip with the journey being as much fun as the destination. We all want success but just enjoy being out there. This shouldn't be stressful.


----------



## Mr. October

EXsystem said:


> Every Friday my wife asks, "so what is your plans for this weekend"? I said I am exhausted from work this week and I think I am going to sleep in tomorrow and just hunt in the afternoon. I wanted to hunt the whole day but I told her I have a good feeling about tomorrow afternoon. On Saturday I ended getting to my stand late around 3:00. I had numerous doe and buck encounters right away but where I was at I had one buck that keep coming in and out of the thicket just 50 yards away running everything off that came near. I tried calling to him but he would just go back into the thicket. It wasn't until about 4:00 that a doe came out of the thicket and right behind was this buck. It was cool to see this buck tailing this doe and every other buck that tried to get close he would run off. I was getting a great show, with numerous shot opportunities within my 40-45 yard comfort range and I said if this one buck presents me with a better shot within 30 yards I am going to take it and just 5 minutes later the doe brought the buck by my stand giving me a 30 yard broadside shot. The shot felt great and I could see that the buck was hurt as he was stumbling trying to get into the thicket. I gave him a hour and half and within 10 minutes of tracking my buddy and I found it just 10 yards into the thicket.
> Now this is where my day takes a turn. I ended arriving home a round 9 and found out my daughter was having severe chest pains and needed to go to the hospital. It was a long night and the end of the story is my daughter is home now and she is doing better, thank you god.
> 
> What was great about this hunt was on Wednesday I hunted all day and didn't see a thing and just 3 days later I hunted the same spot, had crazy amount of deer movement and got an awesome show the kind of activity all of us take off for this time of year to see. You never know when it is going to happen but when it does and you are out in the woods it is an experience that seems unreal its truly amazing and this is a big reason to why I continue to hunt.
> 
> Lastly I just want to say congrats to everyone who connected and good luck to all still hunting.


Great job on the buck. Sorry about the scare for your child. I hope she is okay.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> This might be one of the best hunting accessories I ever bought.


We have a couple of those at camp and perpetually fight over them.


----------



## Mr. October

pa.bowhunter said:


> Good luck this morning guys...


It should be good. My buddy was outside last night and said it was a general deer ruckus in the woods behind his house with chasing, grunting, antlers, etc. It should be ON. I like getting my tag filled but wish I had the luxury of time to just go sit in the woods on these mornings.


----------



## nicko

Good luck everybody heading out today. I won't have any cellular reception in the field so no field reports from me until the end of the day when I'm back at the hotel.


----------



## skinner2

Good luck to everyone heading out today.


----------



## NEDYARB

EXsystem said:


> Every Friday my wife asks, "so what is your plans for this weekend"? I said I am exhausted from work this week and I think I am going to sleep in tomorrow and just hunt in the afternoon. I wanted to hunt the whole day but I told her I have a good feeling about tomorrow afternoon. On Saturday I ended getting to my stand late around 3:00. I had numerous doe and buck encounters right away but where I was at I had one buck that keep coming in and out of the thicket just 50 yards away running everything off that came near. I tried calling to him but he would just go back into the thicket. It wasn't until about 4:00 that a doe came out of the thicket and right behind was this buck. It was cool to see this buck tailing this doe and every other buck that tried to get close he would run off. I was getting a great show, with numerous shot opportunities within my 40-45 yard comfort range and I said if this one buck presents me with a better shot within 30 yards I am going to take it and just 5 minutes later the doe brought the buck by my stand giving me a 30 yard broadside shot. The shot felt great and I could see that the buck was hurt as he was stumbling trying to get into the thicket. I gave him a hour and half and within 10 minutes of tracking my buddy and I found it just 10 yards into the thicket.
> Now this is where my day takes a turn. I ended arriving home a round 9 and found out my daughter was having severe chest pains and needed to go to the hospital. It was a long night and the end of the story is my daughter is home now and she is doing better, thank you god.
> 
> What was great about this hunt was on Wednesday I hunted all day and didn't see a thing and just 3 days later I hunted the same spot, had crazy amount of deer movement and got an awesome show the kind of activity all of us take off for this time of year to see. You never know when it is going to happen but when it does and you are out in the woods it is an experience that seems unreal its truly amazing and this is a big reason to why I continue to hunt.
> 
> Lastly I just want to say congrats to everyone who connected and good luck to all still hunting.


Congrats on the buck.Glad your daughter is well.


----------



## King

Been setup at the new farm for a bit. Waiting on first light. My buddy is after a buck and I'm after a doe. Good luck to everyone out! Such a beautiful morning.


----------



## 138104

Already had a forkie at 10 yds. If he had a brow, I would have shot. Hopefully, this is the start of a good day!


----------



## davydtune

Great bucks guys!

Good luck to those out this AM. Don't know what it's like where you all are but it's 34F and frosty as all get out here this morning :wink: After a trip to the taxi I may grab the xbow and go look for some turkeys


----------



## KMiha

Out for an all day sit. So far I've seen squatash. Hopefully it gets better


----------



## Mathias

Decoy out, a big doe checked her out early followed by this little guy. Nothing moving right now, surprisingly. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## unklechuckles19

Looks like a great morning to be out from my kitchen window. Good luck to all you guys in the woods this morning.


----------



## unklechuckles19

I meant to share this earlier but I got busy last week and wasn't around much. I snapped this pic through my spotting scope sitting at my kitchen island last Monday, Nov. 2. I watched this buck lock down this doe for over an hour in my back yard. Pretty neat getting to sip my coffee and watch nature run its course. They eventually got about 10 yards from my bedroom window before the logger from down the road a short ways left for work in his big log truck and they hopped back into the woods at the end of my yard.


----------



## King

3 doe moved through this morning at 60 yards. 20 minutes ago we had a hunter on the neighboring property use the property we're on as a thoroughfare to his truck. The idiot walked out at 7:30 in the morning in the middle of the rut 50 yards from my setup and waved like there was nothing wrong as he strolled right through the horse farm we hunt on. Drives me crazy.


----------



## Mr. October

King said:


> 3 doe moved through this morning at 60 yards. 20 minutes ago we had a hunter on the neighboring property use the property we're on as a thoroughfare to his truck. The idiot walked out at 7:30 in the morning in the middle of the rut 50 yards from my setup and waved like there was nothing wrong as he strolled right through the horse farm we hunt on. Drives me crazy.


We had a guy that used to ride his ATV the 200 yards from his house to his stand. 'Cause it's so strenuous.


----------



## skinner2

Lots of action here for me earlier. Saw 3 buck so far today and quite a few doe. Unfortunately the first two buck came through it was still too dark to shoot. The other one was too small. Still seeing fawns with the mature doe.


----------



## Applebag

Also seeing fawns with moms as well. But I tell ya there's nothing quite like a couple Hawks flying over head to shut the squirrels up for a bit


----------



## Live4Rut

Action has been great today. Out trying to video my dads hunt. Just had a nice 8 cruise by but couldn't get a clear shot.


----------



## skinner2

Just had another small buck come through with a few doe and fawns.


----------



## Hammer 1

Feeling bummed! I lost my hunting spot on Saturday. The owners told me after next week I'm no longer able to hunt there, they are keeping it just for family. I know nothing is forever and it was a good 6 years!


----------



## dougell

Had a cool day on Saturday.My son is tagged out so we hunted turkeys Saturday morning.We made a huge loop in one area where we were seeing them on a regular basis up until last week but no dice.Turkeys drive me nuts in the fall because they can be anywhere depending on what they're feeding on.We got home around 11:00am and I decided to takes a shower and head out with my bow.I've only had a chance to go out by myself for three brief sits all seaon because I've been taking my 10 year old out.He wasn't sitting home and decided to come along for moral support.I was glad he wanted to go but that limited my choices since he had to go to one of three double ladder stands I have set up,all of which have produced nothing so far.The wind was perfect for the one so that's where we went.We got settled around 1:00 and didn't see a single deer.He never complained about being bored but I knew he was questioning my sanity for picking this spot.At 5:15 it was getting pretty dark so I un-nocked my arrow,hooked the hoist rope to it and started gathering our stuff.Just then Jordan whispered that he saw a deer cross about 75 yards out.I hurried to get situated and nock another arrow.A slammer of a buck was on a doe and they walked strait up a logging road that crossed about 60 yards above us.I grunted and he stopped but there was no way I was pulling him away from that doe.I was watching them and Jordan whispered that another one came out right where they first crossed.I caught a glimpse of a decent put with his nose to the ground,following the other deer.When he got to the same spot where the other two went up the hill I grunted.He stopped,looked our way but was intent on following the other deer.I decided to hit the can twice as a last resport.He turned and bee lined it strait to us.He came in to out left,which was the side of the stand Jordan was sitting so my shooting options were limited.He came into about 20 yards,hit our scent stream and bolted another 10 yards strait away.I was already on him,he was in the open but I had no shot angle.He took a few steps and when he turned slightly,I released.He mule kicked,bolted about 60 yards,stopped, wobbled and fell over.We gave him about 15 minutes and walked up to check him out.He wasn't as big as the first buck but he was a good solid 3.5 year old with a heavy body and decent 8 point rack for this part of the state.He had about a 16" spread with decent mass.My desire to make the kill has taken a back seat to my son but this one was worth it because he was there to share it.In fact,I wouldn't have killed that deer had he not been with me.Every hunt is a lesson for him and this one taught him that you have to stick it out til the fat lady sings and you can manipulate their movements.


----------



## 12-Ringer

EXsystem said:


> Every Friday my wife asks, "so what is your plans for this weekend"? I said I am exhausted from work this week and I think I am going to sleep in tomorrow and just hunt in the afternoon. I wanted to hunt the whole day but I told her I have a good feeling about tomorrow afternoon. On Saturday I ended getting to my stand late around 3:00. I had numerous doe and buck encounters right away but where I was at I had one buck that keep coming in and out of the thicket just 50 yards away running everything off that came near. I tried calling to him but he would just go back into the thicket. It wasn't until about 4:00 that a doe came out of the thicket and right behind was this buck. It was cool to see this buck tailing this doe and every other buck that tried to get close he would run off. I was getting a great show, with numerous shot opportunities within my 40-45 yard comfort range and I said if this one buck presents me with a better shot within 30 yards I am going to take it and just 5 minutes later the doe brought the buck by my stand giving me a 30 yard broadside shot. The shot felt great and I could see that the buck was hurt as he was stumbling trying to get into the thicket. I gave him a hour and half and within 10 minutes of tracking my buddy and I found it just 10 yards into the thicket.
> Now this is where my day takes a turn. I ended arriving home a round 9 and found out my daughter was having severe chest pains and needed to go to the hospital. It was a long night and the end of the story is my daughter is home now and she is doing better, thank you god.
> 
> What was great about this hunt was on Wednesday I hunted all day and didn't see a thing and just 3 days later I hunted the same spot, had crazy amount of deer movement and got an awesome show the kind of activity all of us take off for this time of year to see. You never know when it is going to happen but when it does and you are out in the woods it is an experience that seems unreal its truly amazing and this is a big reason to why I continue to hunt.
> 
> Lastly I just want to say congrats to everyone who connected and good luck to all still hunting.


Nice buck, but GREAT news about your daughter...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Had a cool day on Saturday.My son is tagged out so we hunted turkeys Saturday morning.We made a huge loop in one area where we were seeing them on a regular basis up until last week but no dice.Turkeys drive me nuts in the fall because they can be anywhere depending on what they're feeding on.We got home around 11:00am and I decided to takes a shower and head out with my bow.I've only had a chance to go out by myself for three brief sits all seaon because I've been taking my 10 year old out.He wasn't sitting home and decided to come along for moral support.I was glad he wanted to go but that limited my choices since he had to go to one of three double ladder stands I have set up,all of which have produced nothing so far.The wind was perfect for the one so that's where we went.We got settled around 1:00 and didn't see a single deer.He never complained about being bored but I knew he was questioning my sanity for picking this spot.At 5:15 it was getting pretty dark so I un-nocked my arrow,hooked the hoist rope to it and started gathering our stuff.Just then Jordan whispered that he saw a deer cross about 75 yards out.I hurried to get situated and nock another arrow.A slammer of a buck was on a doe and they walked strait up a logging road that crossed about 60 yards above us.I grunted and he stopped but there was no way I was pulling him away from that doe.I was watching them and Jordan whispered that another one came out right where they first crossed.I caught a glimpse of a decent put with his nose to the ground,following the other deer.When he got to the same spot where the other two went up the hill I grunted.He stopped,looked our way but was intent on following the other deer.I decided to hit the can twice as a last resport.He turned and bee lined it strait to us.He came in to out left,which was the side of the stand Jordan was sitting so my shooting options were limited.He came into about 20 yards,hit our scent stream and bolted another 10 yards strait away.I was already on him,he was in the open but I had no shot angle.He took a few steps and when he turned slightly,I released.He mule kicked,bolted about 60 yards,stopped, wobbled and fell over.We gave him about 15 minutes and walked up to check him out.He wasn't as big as the first buck but he was a good solid 3.5 year old with a heavy body and decent 8 point rack for this part of the state.He had about a 16" spread with decent mass.My desire to make the kill has taken a back seat to my son but this one was worth it because he was there to share it.In fact,I wouldn't have killed that deer had he not been with me.Every hunt is a lesson for him and this one taught him that you have to stick it out til the fat lady sings and you can manipulate their movements.


Congrats...can't wait to see a pic Doug! Glad you had the opportunity to share it with your son!!

Joe


----------



## 30feetup

Had 4 bucks cruising past stand....the one looked to be a 10 pt.. Very white rack....drew back on him and he veered the other way....buck was chasing 2 mature doe and a yearling... Sitting all day


----------



## yetihunter1

Goodluck everyone....i will be heading out this afternoon to the stand i shot my doe from on halloween. Its a nice funnel and i hope to see some bruisers cruising!


----------



## Live4Rut

Just had a similar experience. Mature buck tailing a doe but just out of range the whole time.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats...can't wait to see a pic Doug! Glad you had the opportunity to share it with your son!!
> 
> Joe


Not a good picture because we didn't recover him until is was pitch dark.


----------



## 138104

Had 2 doe coming my way, upwind and a stupid button buck came out of no where and bumped them. Hopefully, this is a sign and the action will start picking up!


----------



## jacobh

That's what hunting is about. Making memories not the size of the rack!!! Congrats to u both on a fantastic hunt and a great trophy!!



QUOTE=dougell;1081220281]Not a good picture because we didn't recover him until is was pitch dark.
View attachment 3191665
[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

Thanks Jake.I've only had a chance to hunt by myself a few times this year and it was only for a couple hours each time.This week is already shot so I wasn't going to be overly picky.I really didn't want to have to rifle a buck.I'm concerned about the experience more than the rack and it get's no better than sharing it with an enthusiastic kid.He was more excited about the way this hunt turned out than he was with the majority of deer he's killed.I've been telling him about how awesome it could be during the rut and that 5 minutes was the first he got a chance to really experience a little bit of a frenzy.


----------



## jlh42581

I swear, every day my one buddy takes off and I dont its a deer fest. He texted me that hes seen 5 bucks and 8 doe's already this morning


----------



## tdj8686

King said:


> 3 doe moved through this morning at 60 yards. 20 minutes ago we had a hunter on the neighboring property use the property we're on as a thoroughfare to his truck. The idiot walked out at 7:30 in the morning in the middle of the rut 50 yards from my setup and waved like there was nothing wrong as he strolled right through the horse farm we hunt on. Drives me crazy.


He was cold


----------



## jacobh

Yes sir. My sons been hunting with me for 3 yrs now. He just turned 12 this yr and I wouldn't trade it for the world. We do gun in Md and I just sit back and watch and smile. It's truly amazing to watch. I too hunt for the experience not the horn. Given the chance I pass smaller bucks but if something happens where the experience is great I will take that deer and remember that moment. To me that's what hunting is! Congrats again to U and your boy hunting partners for life!! That's what it's about brother





dougell said:


> Thanks Jake.I've only had a chance to hunt by myself a few times this year and it was only for a couple hours each time.This week is already shot so I wasn't going to be overly picky.I really didn't want to have to rifle a buck.I'm concerned about the experience more than the rack and it get's no better than sharing it with an enthusiastic kid.He was more excited about the way this hunt turned out than he was with the majority of deer he's killed.I've been telling him about how awesome it could be during the rut and that 5 minutes was the first he got a chance to really experience a little bit of a frenzy.


----------



## nicko

I had to run back to the hotel room to use the…...facilities. 

Had a good start to the morning in the stand I moved yesterday. About 7:30 AM, a small doe and a four-point moved out into the clear-cut about 120 yards away and were just feeding. The doe kept moving further up the clear-cut and the four-point kept an eye on her but showed no signs of being rutty or interested in breeding or chasing which I thought was odd. As the doe kept moving further up the clear-cut, I kept hearing very small bleats which I thought were coming from her. She was looking up the hill and then started trotting up to the crest. When she got there, another deer emerged which was a larger doe and then a buck which started pushing both of them around. They ran back-and-forth for a few minutes and all this took place about 100 yards away. The four-point down in the clear-cut never showed any interest in any of the activity and just stayed down there and fed. 

I then noticed that the four-point was limping so I got the binoculars up and got a closer look and saw one of its hind legs was broken and it looked like the bone was protruding out at that big notty joint on the middle of the back leg. I felt bad for him but I guess that was why he had no interest in any type of rut activity or breeding.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Had a cool day on Saturday.My son is tagged out so we hunted turkeys Saturday morning.We made a huge loop in one area where we were seeing them on a regular basis up until last week but no dice.Turkeys drive me nuts in the fall because they can be anywhere depending on what they're feeding on.We got home around 11:00am and I decided to takes a shower and head out with my bow.I've only had a chance to go out by myself for three brief sits all seaon because I've been taking my 10 year old out.He wasn't sitting home and decided to come along for moral support.I was glad he wanted to go but that limited my choices since he had to go to one of three double ladder stands I have set up,all of which have produced nothing so far.The wind was perfect for the one so that's where we went.We got settled around 1:00 and didn't see a single deer.He never complained about being bored but I knew he was questioning my sanity for picking this spot.At 5:15 it was getting pretty dark so I un-nocked my arrow,hooked the hoist rope to it and started gathering our stuff.Just then Jordan whispered that he saw a deer cross about 75 yards out.I hurried to get situated and nock another arrow.A slammer of a buck was on a doe and they walked strait up a logging road that crossed about 60 yards above us.I grunted and he stopped but there was no way I was pulling him away from that doe.I was watching them and Jordan whispered that another one came out right where they first crossed.I caught a glimpse of a decent put with his nose to the ground,following the other deer.When he got to the same spot where the other two went up the hill I grunted.He stopped,looked our way but was intent on following the other deer.I decided to hit the can twice as a last resport.He turned and bee lined it strait to us.He came in to out left,which was the side of the stand Jordan was sitting so my shooting options were limited.He came into about 20 yards,hit our scent stream and bolted another 10 yards strait away.I was already on him,he was in the open but I had no shot angle.He took a few steps and when he turned slightly,I released.He mule kicked,bolted about 60 yards,stopped, wobbled and fell over.We gave him about 15 minutes and walked up to check him out.He wasn't as big as the first buck but he was a good solid 3.5 year old with a heavy body and decent 8 point rack for this part of the state.He had about a 16" spread with decent mass.My desire to make the kill has taken a back seat to my son but this one was worth it because he was there to share it.In fact,I wouldn't have killed that deer had he not been with me.Every hunt is a lesson for him and this one taught him that you have to stick it out til the fat lady sings and you can manipulate their movements.


Great story! And congratulations.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> I swear, every day my one buddy takes off and I dont its a deer fest. He texted me that hes seen 5 bucks and 8 doe's already this morning


He's probably lying :wink:

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Not a good picture because we didn't recover him until is was pitch dark.
> View attachment 3191665


Man look a the smile on his face...says it all!!

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> He's probably lying :wink:
> 
> Joe


Probably


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> Not a good picture because we didn't recover him until is was pitch dark.
> View attachment 3191665




Awesome!!


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Climbed down and switch locations to one of my evening spots. Have any of you guys had much lck mid day?


----------



## River420Bottom

My before work sit yielded nothing, again... Just trying to get a doe in the freezer, my fiance saw the biggest buck of her life this morning skirt her at 50 yards. Only deer she saw


----------



## dspell20

pa.bowhunter said:


> Climbed down and switch locations to one of my evening spots. Have any of you guys had much lck mid day?


From the posts I see most guys don't sit all day


----------



## Billy H

Stuck at work till Friday. Bummer!


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Yes sir. My sons been hunting with me for 3 yrs now. He just turned 12 this yr and I wouldn't trade it for the world. We do gun in Md and I just sit back and watch and smile. It's truly amazing to watch. I too hunt for the experience not the horn. Given the chance I pass smaller bucks but if something happens where the experience is great I will take that deer and remember that moment. To me that's what hunting is! Congrats again to U and your boy hunting partners for life!! That's what it's about brother


Thanks buddy.The cool part is just feeding off of their enthusiasm and watching them mature and get better each year.I like to kill deer but my desire to let an arrow fly has diminished since he started hunting.It's much more satisfying watching it all unfold in front of their eyes.He's experienced more in the past 4 years than I experienced in my first 20 years.The mentored youth program is the best thing the PGC has ever done.


----------



## skinner2

Well I am done for the day. Had to come in and get ready for work. Had a good morning and hope it gets better as the week goes on. Good luck guys


----------



## Ned250

dougell said:


> not a good picture because we didn't recover him until is was pitch dark.
> View attachment 3191665


awesome!!


----------



## Ned250

Saw 10 deer this morning; they were definitely more chipper today! No shooters, but was a good morning to be out. Even the button bucks looked rutty.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Doesn't look like there is going to be any mid day sightings here. It was worth a shot I guess? With any luck they will be on their feet soon. And cruising.


----------



## yetihunter1

In the stand now...saw one cruising off 29 on the way over!


----------



## PArcher

I shot my best buck ever this morning around 8:45 in 5C. Came up from the bottom about 100 yards from me with no interest in my grunts. Went up the ridge and about 30 seconds later came back down following a doe that I guess he pushed from her bed. She went past at 40 but he took a different angle and gave me a 30 yard shot. Went about 30 yards and flipped over. Only deer I saw all morning. He is a tall 8 with a 15" spread. Not a giant but I am thrilled to get it done after a lot of time in the stand this season! Good luck to everybody still out!


----------



## KMiha

PArcher said:


> I shot my best buck ever this morning around 8:45 in 5C. Came up from the bottom about 100 yards from me with no interest in my grunts. Went up the ridge and about 30 seconds later came back down following a doe that I guess he pushed from her bed. She went past at 40 but he took a different angle and gave me a 30 yard shot. Went about 30 yards and flipped over. Only deer I saw all morning. He is a tall 8 with a 15" spread. Not a giant but I am thrilled to get it done after a lot of time in the stand this season! Good luck to everybody still out!


Pics? Congrats!!

Congrats to you too Dougell, truly are memories that will last forever.


----------



## yetihunter1

Squirrel army is out!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats PArcher post some pic bro!!!


----------



## 138104

Congrats PArcher! Getting ready to head out for the evening.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Saw 4 buck this morning all before 830. Nothing since. Hopefully the evening brings something past me. My dad shot a 6 at 730.


----------



## Mathias

After a rather boring 5C sit this morning, I drove up to Bradford County. Hard to believe it's the last week already, fortunately at home i can hunt til the end of the month.
It's big buck or doe or both (lol) for me, I haven't taken a deer yet here this year.
Saw a couple does in the orchard as i was unloading the truck.
Once again, congrats to those that scored, well done!


----------



## riceride565

Just had a decent 8pt cruise through in 2B, was definitely out looking. Responded well to grunts came right in to 15 yds. Waiting for his big brother!


----------



## NEDYARB

PArcher said:


> I shot my best buck ever this morning around 8:45 in 5C. Came up from the bottom about 100 yards from me with no interest in my grunts. Went up the ridge and about 30 seconds later came back down following a doe that I guess he pushed from her bed. She went past at 40 but he took a different angle and gave me a 30 yard shot. Went about 30 yards and flipped over. Only deer I saw all morning. He is a tall 8 with a 15" spread. Not a giant but I am thrilled to get it done after a lot of time in the stand this season! Good luck to everybody still out!


congrats. Lets see him.


----------



## tspa

bucks are out of their minds today in 5d, called in 2 bucks shot nice 7 pt he fell over and was gored by smaller buck.4 more small bucks came by while I was gutting him.loaded him in truck turned around another buck grunted past truck.looks like today is the day.off to butcher.


----------



## j.d.m.

Wish I could be out today, probably one of the best days we are gonna get. Congrats to those getting lucky, and good luck to those trying hard.


----------



## davydtune

I may get this week to try for a doe of turkey but other than that I have to wait until bear archery. Gonna be down at camp in Tionesta for the whole week :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

PArcher said:


> I shot my best buck ever this morning around 8:45 in 5C. Came up from the bottom about 100 yards from me with no interest in my grunts. Went up the ridge and about 30 seconds later came back down following a doe that I guess he pushed from her bed. She went past at 40 but he took a different angle and gave me a 30 yard shot. Went about 30 yards and flipped over. Only deer I saw all morning. He is a tall 8 with a 15" spread. Not a giant but I am thrilled to get it done after a lot of time in the stand this season! Good luck to everybody still out!


Congrats....can't wait to see him.

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Wanted: Hunting buddy in extended season zone.


----------



## jasonk0519

tspa said:


> bucks are out of their minds today in 5d, called in 2 bucks shot nice 7 pt he fell over and was gored by smaller buck.4 more small bucks came by while I was gutting him.loaded him in truck turned around another buck grunted past truck.looks like today is the day.off to butcher.


Good to hear, I'm settle in 5d now. Congrats on the Buck.


----------



## yetihunter1

So what are everyone's thoughts on blind calling? Should you do it and if yes...when?


----------



## jlh42581

yeti, blind calling on public land hasnt worked for me in years, I throw one now and then but its rare it works for me, too many guys out there gruntn and clangn racks together.


----------



## yetihunter1

On private right now....debating giving it a go


----------



## Mathias

Across the road behind my neighbors is the biggest buck I've seen to date up here....


----------



## Ned250

jlh42581 said:


> yeti, blind calling on public land hasnt worked for me in years, I throw one now and then but its rare it works for me, too many guys out there gruntn and clangn racks together.


Same here. And if I do get a response, its a youngin' that doesn't know any better. Best to stay quiet, IMO.


----------



## jacobh

Watch ticks guys I found 3 today!! Good luck be safe


----------



## Mr. October

tspa said:


> bucks are out of their minds today in 5d, called in 2 bucks shot nice 7 pt he fell over and was gored by smaller buck.4 more small bucks came by while I was gutting him.loaded him in truck turned around another buck grunted past truck.looks like today is the day.off to butcher.


Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## yetihunter1

Got to love suburban hunting....neighbors are mowing the lawn for the last hour....joy


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> Got to love suburban hunting....neighbors are mowing the lawn for the last hour....joy


Deer that live there are used to that. Cover sound!!!


----------



## Applebag

jlh42581 said:


> yeti, blind calling on public land hasnt worked for me in years, I throw one now and then but its rare it works for me, too many guys out there gruntn and clangn racks together.


I had success grunting a buck in last year to 25 yards from a cliff beneath me and it ruined me. I've been trying to put the tube down.


----------



## davydtune

yetihunter1 said:


> So what are everyone's thoughts on blind calling? Should you do it and if yes...when?


I've blind grunted in a dozen or so bucks in my life :wink: Only situations I had no luck is on grounds that are high pressured.


----------



## jlh42581

Applebag said:


> I had success grunting a buck in last year to 25 yards from a cliff beneath me and it ruined me. I've been trying to put the tube down.


No thats good, thats when it does work when you can visually see or hear a deer. Were talking about just calling for the sake of calling. No one wishes more than I that deer responded like Elk or Turkeys.


----------



## Applebag

jlh42581 said:


> No thats good, thats when it does work when you can visually see or hear a deer. Were talking about just calling for the sake of calling. No one wishes more than I that deer responded like Elk or Turkeys.


No I agree. I just cannot stop myself from randomly grunting now lol


----------



## Mathias




----------



## River420Bottom

Mathias said:


>


So how'd that end? Hahah


----------



## Mathias

He wound up nuzzling her rear end and then moved on, since she wasn't receptive! Another year and he'll be tempting, cell pics not the best, he's an 8, but a third of the one i saw on my neighbors land.


----------



## davydtune

jacobh said:


> Watch ticks guys I found 3 today!! Good luck be safe


My buck was covered....


----------



## River420Bottom

What's everyone's thoughts on tomorrows rain? Anyone sitting in it, my wife can't decide, neither her nor I would want a lost blood trail..


----------



## rambofirstblood

Got one at 9:50 this morning, nice 7 point.
Neat series of pictures of how it went down.
Doe in front of camera , notice me in the back over it's head.
Doe spent a few minutes messing with my cam.
I hear a grunt and there he is...notice me ready to shoot.
22 yard shot with a pass thru. I gave him around 1/2 hour and went to check out the arrow.
Arrow said "go and get him" so I snuck about 75 yards and found him down.
View attachment 3195017
View attachment 3195025


----------



## davydtune

^^^ Congrats!


----------



## 138104

Rambo, that is really cool!

Who makes that stand / stick combo?


----------



## Hey Abbott

Had a shooter at 25 yards today only to be busted drawing by one of the seven does he was chasing. Very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Applebag

I saw 3 does at sun up. Not a thing since. I sat the entire day. I have no idea...


----------



## River420Bottom

Hey Abbott said:


> Had a shooter at 25 yards today only to be busted drawing by one of the seven does he was chasing. Very frustrating to say the least.


Man I hope you have another run in with him, rooting for you guys out to fill tags.


----------



## jacobh

Sat this afternoon and didn't see squat


----------



## Squirrel

I sat 5.5 hours this afternoon and didn't see anything but birds. I keep hearing about deer moving everywhere, I don't think the Laurel MTN deer got the memo lol.


----------



## riceride565

Rambo! Sweet camera shots! Great buck Congrats!


----------



## Bow Down

Sat sunup to sundown today. Deer in 2B were moving in the morning. Saw four different doe groups totaling 11 deer before 9 am. Midday a spike and some more does filtered through. No chasing going on here anyway. Spike was nosing around but with all that fresh doe scent...nothing. It wasn't until last light that I got caught while finishing my draw on a 140+ that came in to my ground setup. Needless to say I can only hope he doesn't bust out of the area for the rest of the rut.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Perry24 said:


> Rambo, that is really cool!
> 
> Who makes that stand / stick combo?


Thanks man.
The stand is a millennium m-25
The sticks I have had for a while , I think they are ameristep


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice bucks guys!

28 degrees when i left for work this morn...i so wanted to be going elsewhere.

1 buddy at work saw a few doe saturday, early in the am and that was it. 

Another guy had a doe go by ...being dogged by a basket racked 8pt albino. He had estrous wicks hung out and the buck stopped at 15yds to stick his nose in the air and smell the breeze before continuing after the doe. Seeing it made his weekend he said!


----------



## jlh42581

I kid you not I saw 200 on my drive home, bottom of the mountain from a huge gamelands all on private land.

I'm going to the bottoms somewhere this week. It was absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## rambofirstblood

riceride565 said:


> Rambo! Sweet camera shots! Great buck Congrats!


Thanks ,I didn't try to plan that , it just happened.
The cam is set up for a scrape under the licking branch I made.


----------



## jason03

rambofirstblood said:


> Got one at 9:50 this morning, nice 7 point.
> Neat series of pictures of how it went down.
> Doe in front of camera , notice me in the back over it's head.
> Doe spent a few minutes messing with my cam.
> I hear a grunt and there he is...notice me ready to shoot.
> 22 yard shot with a pass thru. I gave him around 1/2 hour and went to check out the arrow.
> Arrow said "go and get him" so I snuck about 75 yards and found him down.
> View attachment 3195017
> View attachment 3195025


how high is your stand?? very nice buck!!!


----------



## rambofirstblood

jason03 said:


> how high is your stand?? very nice buck!!!


Thanks...
Not real high, 4- 4ft sections puts my chest about 16'


----------



## NEDYARB

rambofirstblood said:


> Got one at 9:50 this morning, nice 7 point.
> Neat series of pictures of how it went down.
> Doe in front of camera , notice me in the back over it's head.
> Doe spent a few minutes messing with my cam.
> I hear a grunt and there he is...notice me ready to shoot.
> 22 yard shot with a pass thru. I gave him around 1/2 hour and went to check out the arrow.
> Arrow said "go and get him" so I snuck about 75 yards and found him down.
> View attachment 3195017
> View attachment 3195025


that is a hog of a 7 point. Well done.


----------



## pope125

Back in Pa, will be in a stand in the morning .


----------



## rambofirstblood

NEDYARB said:


> that is a hog of a 7 point. Well done.


Thank-you


----------



## rambofirstblood

davydtune said:


> ^^^ Congrats!


Not the size of your beast, but I'm happy with him.


----------



## davydtune

rambofirstblood said:


> Not the size of your beast, but I'm happy with him.


He's a beauty! I would have shot him any day :wink: I like the looks of those woods too, reminds me of some of the places I hunt


----------



## nicko

Congrats dougell, rambo, and paarcher. 

Had my best day of the season for number of deer seen. 10 total which might equal how many I saw up to this point at home in 5C. Seven were seen from the new stand location so it is definitely in the right area. Now I'm hoping the rain just holds off long enough tomorrow to allow me to get in a morning hunt.


----------



## River420Bottom

pope125 said:


> Back in Pa, will be in a stand in the morning .


Did we get an update from Ohio? I don't remember reading it, may have missed it tho


----------



## bkellybe

Congrats on those getting it done! Sat til 3pm today in 5c before I had a doc appointment really didn't wanna get down. Bulk of my action was I  the dark til 8:30am. Few straggling doe and 7pt after that. No shooters. Had great action in the same spot last week and was optomistic given the cold Temps this morning. Probably back at it friday.


----------



## Xforce41

Had my target buck charge in at last light tonight, had him at 5 yards and couldn't pull off a shot due to the thickness. At least I had an encounter after an all day sit since 4am.
He's a high 150" 12 point. 
Pullin another all day sit tomorrow in the same stand.


----------



## nicko

I just looked more closely at your pics rambo. Very cool!!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

2 out of 3 kids sick. Hopefully I get out by end of week. If I put in my Time, I gonna try for all day Saturday. Good luck guys.


----------



## 30feetup

rambofirstblood said:


> Got one at 9:50 this morning, nice 7 point.
> Neat series of pictures of how it went down.
> Doe in front of camera , notice me in the back over it's head.
> Doe spent a few minutes messing with my cam.
> I hear a grunt and there he is...notice me ready to shoot.
> 22 yard shot with a pass thru. I gave him around 1/2 hour and went to check out the arrow.
> Arrow said "go and get him" so I snuck about 75 yards and found him down.
> View attachment 3195017
> View attachment 3195025


Pretty cool pictures Rambo!


----------



## River420Bottom

My hunting partner's 2C buck from this evening, a lot of action on another all day sit and killed him hitting his mock scrape at 4:45pm. My fiance sat all day and saw 5 bucks, one giant in the morning, small ones in the evening no shots unfortunately... Thinking about continuing my "before work" quest for a doe tomorrow despite the rain..


----------



## davydtune

Nice!


----------



## PArcher

Here is my 5C public land buck shot this morning at 8:45, my personal best. Sorry for the bad pics, was hunting by myself this morning so nobody to take a pic for me!


----------



## davydtune

^^^:thumbs_up


----------



## skinner2

Trying to decide if I should try to get a morning hunt in tomorrow. Who all is going out in the morning?


----------



## pope125

skinner2 said:


> Trying to decide if I should try to get a morning hunt in tomorrow. Who all is going out in the morning?


I'll be out there !


----------



## pope125

Hoyt1021 said:


> Did we get an update from Ohio? I don't remember reading it, may have missed it tho


Not yet , honestly I'm wore out. After 9 straight days of hunting in Ohio will be back in a tree tomorrow morning in PA .


----------



## rambofirstblood

PArcher said:


> Here is my 5C public land buck shot this morning at 8:45, my personal best. Sorry for the bad pics, was hunting by myself this morning so nobody to take a pic for me!


Congrats


----------



## rmm60985

Not sure if you guys are interested or not but I'll post it anyway.. My dad knocked down a pretty decent 8 out in Wyoming this afternoon (with a rifle).


----------



## rambofirstblood

nicko said:


> I just looked more closely at your pics rambo. Very cool!!





30feetup said:


> Pretty cool pictures Rambo!


I really wasn't sure if I got a pic or not...happy I did!


----------



## rambofirstblood

rmm60985 said:


> Not sure if you guys are interested or not but I'll post it anyway.. My dad knocked down a pretty decent 8 out in Wyoming this afternoon (with a rifle).


Tell dad congrats


----------



## 138104

rmm60985 said:


> Not sure if you guys are interested or not but I'll post it anyway.. My dad knocked down a pretty decent 8 out in Wyoming this afternoon (with a rifle).


Tell your dad congrats. Very nice buck!


----------



## Billy H

Nice bucks guys. Congrats


----------



## irnwrkr3

Anyone sitting in the rain today? Any movement? I'm planning on hunting this evening.


----------



## Ryanp019

Out in 4b in a ground blind with a buddy nothing moving


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Stayed in this morning. Not a big fan of rain... Hoping to get out this afternoon.


----------



## Ryanp019

https://vimeo.com/145264908

20 min ago 4b sent to me from a buddy


----------



## Mr. October

Hoyt1021 said:


> My hunting partner's 2C buck from this evening, a lot of action on another all day sit and killed him hitting his mock scrape at 4:45pm. My fiance sat all day and saw 5 bucks, one giant in the morning, small ones in the evening no shots unfortunately... Thinking about continuing my "before work" quest for a doe tomorrow despite the rain..


Congratulations to your hunting buddy. Very nice buck.


----------



## Mr. October

PArcher said:


> Here is my 5C public land buck shot this morning at 8:45, my personal best. Sorry for the bad pics, was hunting by myself this morning so nobody to take a pic for me!


Nice buck! Especially on no-doubt heavily hunted public land.


----------



## Mr. October

rambofirstblood said:


> Got one at 9:50 this morning, nice 7 point.
> Neat series of pictures of how it went down.
> Doe in front of camera , notice me in the back over it's head.
> Doe spent a few minutes messing with my cam.
> I hear a grunt and there he is...notice me ready to shoot.
> 22 yard shot with a pass thru. I gave him around 1/2 hour and went to check out the arrow.
> Arrow said "go and get him" so I snuck about 75 yards and found him down.


Those are some sweet pictures. I know what would happen to me if I did that. I'd probably shoot the camera.


----------



## River420Bottom

Mr. October said:


> Congratulations to your hunting buddy. Very nice buck.


I'm kinda bummed to be honest we had a bet at the beginning of the year if he didn't put down a nice one this year he had to sell me that '15 synergy for $100 Hahah oh well congrats anyway I guess


----------



## Squirrel

Hoyt1021 said:


> My hunting partner's 2C buck from this evening...


I'm hunting the wrong part of 2C LOL. Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## Mr. October

hoyt1021 said:


> i'm kinda bummed to be honest we had a bet at the beginning of the year if he didn't put down a nice one this year he had to sell me that '15 synergy for $100 hahah oh well congrats anyway i guess


lol!


----------



## Mr. October

rmm60985 said:


> Not sure if you guys are interested or not but I'll post it anyway.. My dad knocked down a pretty decent 8 out in Wyoming this afternoon (with a rifle).


Great buck for Dad!


----------



## River420Bottom

Squirrel said:


> I'm hunting the wrong part of 2C LOL. Congrats to your buddy!


Thanks man, I always knew you were close to.my area just dont know how close :wink:


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Sat this afternoon and didn't see squat


Same here for last night....just the squirrel army and nothing else....


----------



## skinner2

I opted to stay in this morning. With the rain and being mid 50's I stayed in bed. I don't have any trail cameras out so won't know if it was a bad decision. Lol


----------



## skezskoz

You guys hear about this? Sad stuff... http://www.pennlive.com/midstate/in...unter_shoots_himself_w.html#incart_river_home


----------



## irnwrkr3

skinner2 said:


> I opted to stay in this morning. With the rain and being mid 50's I stayed in bed. I don't have any trail cameras out so won't know if it was a bad decision. Lol


I opted to stay home in bed too. This is probably what happened! Haha.


----------



## 30feetup

In stand....a good bit of movement bucks cruising....trying to stay dry


----------



## irnwrkr3

30feetup said:


> In stand....a good bit of movement bucks cruising....trying to stay dry


Good luck! Anything with size, or mainly younger bucks like it has been? I haven't seen anything bigger than a young 8 yet this season during shooting light. Rough season so far.


----------



## 30feetup

Smaller bucks....doe bedded down 50 yards from stand for an hour....she moved ,within 5 minutes a six pt was smelling her spot where she was laying


----------



## 30feetup

My buddy just texted me that they where going to extend buck/archery in 2b until the 28th??? Anybody else here that


----------



## jlh42581

If theyre gonna give all you guys till the 28th I want some of that pie too and I want sunday. Utter bull**** this state is.


----------



## irnwrkr3

It's in the book. 2b is in until the end of November this year.


----------



## LIVES TO HUNT

jlh42581 said:


> If theyre gonna give all you guys till the 28th I want some of that pie too and I want sunday. Utter bull**** this state is.


Where are you located? I have a lot of small properties that I hunt in 5D and 5C that I would share a couple hunts with you. I live in the Horsham area....


----------



## jlh42581

LIVES TO HUNT said:


> Where are you located? I have a lot of small properties that I hunt in 5D and 5C that I would share a couple hunts with you. I live in the Horsham area....


I live in the north central, 4d. 40mins nw of state college but I'm not afraid to drive!

I got all the public mountain you could ever want. 25,000 acres of gamelands within a mile of home. Plus the state forest.

I'd be willing to trade some hunting for sure.


----------



## LIVES TO HUNT

jlh42581 said:


> I live in the north central, 4d. 40mins nw of state college but I'm not afraid to drive!
> 
> I got all the public mountain you could ever want. 25,000 acres of gamelands within a mile of home. Plus the state forest.
> 
> I'd be willing to trade some hunting for sure.


I will pm you.....


----------



## irnwrkr3

LIVES TO HUNT said:


> I will pm you.....


Archers helping Archers, I like it!


----------



## jesses80

will be hard at it Wednesday -Saturday all day sits going to throw everything at them my buddy got one of the bucks we been after yesterday around 3 pm was out cruising for a doe and followed his drag line right in he also say to other nice bucks on the drag out when I got out of work last night they were moving big time around 11ish .


----------



## jacobh

Anyone gonna brave the wind this afternoon?


----------



## skinner2

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 3198113
> 
> 
> I opted to stay home in bed too. This is probably what happened! Haha.


Quite possible that happened but it's rough getting up at 4:30 every morning when you don't get to bed until 1 :00 am. I WILL be in my stand in the morning.


----------



## naturalsteel

Not much of a Rut in 4E so far. Last Saturday was pretty good with 5 bucks and 20 + doe spotted. some cruising Sat. and Mon Morning but no chasing or even bumping of does, Does are still in groups and with their fawns yet. Took this week off figuring they would tear it up! Really weird year here. Well seeing plenty does so if it does start , then I'm in a good area. Sure beats work Regardless. Good luck to everyone! Congrats to all who have scored !


----------



## naturalsteel

jacobh said:


> Anyone gonna brave the wind this afternoon?


Just came in at 11:00. Starting to rain pretty good now. I'd imagine with the heavy rain and wind coming here in NE Pa. They might just bed up til it's over. I'll be back out in the Morning.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I think In out til the am myself!!!


----------



## nicko

Bleeping rain. It only was spitting on and off until about 10 AM when the skies finally decided to open up. I stuck with it but by 11:00 am I was getting drenched. Back in the hotel room right now letting some my stuff dry out a bit. As long as it is not a monsoon or a steady rain, I'll try to get out for the last couple hours of light but the forecast does not look promising. 

No movement at all this morning. I was on stand from 6 AM to 10 Am and saw nothing. Took a small walk through the woods and bumped up two tails and that was it. Interestingly, most of the does I have seen have been alone with no bucks trailing them. There is either a higher ratio of does to bucks or the does that are here just are not ready to come in to heat yet.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

congrats to everyone getting deer. 

I believe now that someone or something has put a hex on me for some reason. 

I am currently up to 55 hrs. on stand with seeing only 3 deer (2 doe and 1 button buck). I have hunted 5 different locations over 6 different hunts. Locations where I've had plenty of success in the past.

this passed Saturday and yesterday, i sat from dark to dark and only saw one doe right before dark on Saturday.

i'm not quite sure what I've done to deserve this treatment, but this is certainly he worst archery season i have ever had in my 24 year career.

this will not deter me from heading back out one last time this Saturday. i'm trying for the home run shot in a new spot for an all-day sit for i have nothing else to lose at this point.

good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Bleeping rain. It only was spitting on and off until about 10 AM when the skies finally decided to open up. I stuck with it but by 11:00 am I was getting drenched. Back in the hotel room right now letting some my stuff dry out a bit. As long as it is not a monsoon or a steady rain, I'll try to get out for the last couple hours of light but the forecast does not look promising.
> 
> No movement at all this morning. I was on stand from 6 AM to 10 Am and saw nothing. Took a small walk through the woods and bumped up two tails and that was it. Interestingly, most of the does I have seen have been alone with no bucks trailing them. There is either a higher ratio of does to bucks or the does that are here just are not ready to come in to heat yet.


If its anything like I am seeing the buck to doe ratio up here is so far out of whack its almost insane. Theres a place I drive past going home, deer in it every day. Last night, out of all the deer in the field, 1 may have been a buck. It was absolutely insane how many doe's were there. I was pulling up beside them and they just looked at me, Im talking like 10 feet away. Go up in the gamelands, see virtually nothing right now.


----------



## jesses80

more than likely not ready yet nick this rut is trickling big time you Purdy much got to be where a hot doe is right now.


nicko said:


> Bleeping rain. It only was spitting on and off until about 10 AM when the skies finally decided to open up. I stuck with it but by 11:00 am I was getting drenched. Back in the hotel room right now letting some my stuff dry out a bit. As long as it is not a monsoon or a steady rain, I'll try to get out for the last couple hours of light but the forecast does not look promising.
> 
> No movement at all this morning. I was on stand from 6 AM to 10 Am and saw nothing. Took a small walk through the woods and bumped up two tails and that was it. Interestingly, most of the does I have seen have been alone with no bucks trailing them. There is either a higher ratio of does to bucks or the does that are here just are not ready to come in to heat yet.


----------



## Applebag

jesses80 said:


> more than likely not ready yet nick this rut is trickling big time you Purdy much got to be where a hot doe is right now.


This gives me hope for Saturday. My does still have fawns. Hopefully they kick them out by Friday!


----------



## nicko

Heading back out into the slop for a couple hours.


----------



## Xforce41

Been in the tree since 4:30 am. 
Havent seen a deer since 7 am. 
Been a long tough day to endure! 
Does anyone know how long it takes for hard work and determination to pay off?


----------



## pope125

Xforce41 said:


> Been in the tree since 4:30 am.
> Havent seen a deer since 7 am.
> Been a long tough day to endure!
> Does anyone know how long it takes for hard work and determination to pay off?


When you least expect it , then on the other sometimes it never does. Bowhunting can be very frustrating , but when it happens its very rewarding . Good luck!!


----------



## jlh42581

Xforce41 said:


> Been in the tree since 4:30 am.
> Havent seen a deer since 7 am.
> Been a long tough day to endure!
> Does anyone know how long it takes for hard work and determination to pay off?


Had two of those myself last week. After hunting at two buddies who have primetime land, its hard to swallow.


----------



## Johnnyp5c

I sat from sun up to sun down last week. Passed on doe after doe hoping for a buck to follow. Nada. Hoping this week is better.


----------



## Johnnyp5c

Applebag said:


> This gives me hope for Saturday. My does still have fawns. Hopefully they kick them out by Friday!


Most of the doe I have seen still have fawns with them too.


----------



## lilzoob2

Ive been lurking on this thread since the beginning and thought I give you my results so far. I hunt in 2D. Up until the 30th of October only thing I saw was a few deer. I took the day off from work & decided to do a all day sit. I saw nothing until 11:00, I heard some grunting and looked up the hill and a nice buck was going away from me. I grunted at he 3 times & he turned & headed my way. After 5 minutes nothing so I snort weezed & I heard him again he was rubbing on saplings and started grunting again. So I hit the grunt call again & he came running right to my stand. Got to within 10 yards & I let the arrow fly. Well I didn't see the limb right in front of him & hit it & it spined him. I felt horrible & tried to get out of the ladder stand fast to finish him. On my way down I fell about 5 feet. Well when I landed I knew it was bad, I couldn't put any weight on my leg. I collected to myself made it over to him & put another arrow in him to finish him off. No cell phone coverage so I had to use a branch for a crutch to make the mile walk out. My father went and drug him out for me & I was off to the hospital. Well I tore my ACL & my hunting season is done. 2 doe tags & a bear tag left, oh well at least I got the biggest buck using archery. Not the biggest but still a trophy to me. 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## irnwrkr3

lilzoob2 said:


> Ive been lurking on this thread since the beginning and thought I give you my results so far. I hunt in 2D. Up until the 30th of October only thing I saw was a few deer. I took the day off from work & decided to do a all day sit. I saw nothing until 11:00, I heard some grunting and looked up the hill and a nice buck was going away from me. I grunted at he 3 times & he turned & headed my way. After 5 minutes nothing so I snort weezed & I heard him again he was rubbing on saplings and started grunting again. So I hit the grunt call again & he came running right to my stand. Got to within 10 yards & I let the arrow fly. Well I didn't see the limb right in front of him & hit it & it spined him. I felt horrible & tried to get out of the ladder stand fast to finish him. On my way down I fell about 5 feet. Well when I landed I knew it was bad, I couldn't put any weight on my leg. I collected to myself made it over to him & put another arrow in him to finish him off. No cell phone coverage so I had to use a branch for a crutch to make the mile walk out. My father went and drug him out for me & I was off to the hospital. Well I tore my ACL & my hunting season is done. 2 doe tags & a bear tag left, oh well at least I got the biggest buck using archery. Not the biggest but still a trophy to me.
> Thanks for reading.
> View attachment 3200169


Wow! Good and bad luck all at once... Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## bowtechlx

Wow its nasty here in 2c, and the blind has sprung 1 annoying leak lol. 

Oh well at least I'm out and loving every second of it. 👍😁


----------



## lilzoob2

Thanks. Dr. said PT first if that doesn't work surgery.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man, this thread has had it all...great to see so many coming together and sharing highs, lows, smiles and smack. Some great buck were laid down this year and there is still plenty of time to go. A lot of guys offering to help in every way imaginable. In fact, I got a call last night around 7 to help track a wounded buck...returned around 1:00AM empty handed, unfortunately. It was clearly a large muscle hit, but the buck was shot at 4, initially tracked only 100 yards, and the trail wasn't picked up again until we arrived later that evening. As bad as it is, it is a part of this experience.

Speaking of experience, it is official...Camille is doing well enough and my WONDERFUL wife is being insistent enough, I leave for KS on Thursday. I will once again to my best to share the experience on the thread below. I hope all of my PA brethren take a moment to join along and I hope even more, that I can do a good job making you all feel like you are part of our experience.

This will be my Dad's 7th consecutive year going out with me...he has to connect sooner or later....let's hope it is this year.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3175969

Good luck to everyone out in this mess, I saw a nice 10 on the side of 100 just outside of Exton today. They are moving.....

Joe


----------



## rmm60985

12-Ringer said:


> Man, this thread has had it all...great to see so many coming together and sharing highs, lows, smiles and smack. Some great buck were laid down this year and there is still plenty of time to go. A lot of guys offering to help in every way imaginable. In fact, I got a call last night around 7 to help track a wounded buck...returned around 1:00AM empty handed, unfortunately. It was clearly a large muscle hit, but the buck was shot at 4, initially tracked only 100 yards, and the trail wasn't picked up again until we arrived later that evening. As bad as it is, it is a part of this experience.
> 
> Speaking of experience, it is official...Camille is doing well enough and my WONDERFUL wife is being insistent enough, I leave for KS on Thursday. I will once again to my best to share the experience on the thread below. I hope all of my PA brethren take a moment to join along and I hope even more, that I can do a good job making you all feel like you are part of our experience.
> 
> This will be my Dad's 7th consecutive year going out with me...he has to connect sooner or later....let's hope it is this year.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3175969
> 
> Good luck to everyone out in this mess, I saw a nice 10 on the side of 100 just outside of Exton today. They are moving.....
> 
> Joe


Glad to hear about Camille! And glad to hear you're headed out to Kansas again! I'll be following along like last year!


----------



## dspell20

12-Ringer said:


> Man, this thread has had it all...great to see so many coming together and sharing highs, lows, smiles and smack. Some great buck were laid down this year and there is still plenty of time to go. A lot of guys offering to help in every way imaginable. In fact, I got a call last night around 7 to help track a wounded buck...returned around 1:00AM empty handed, unfortunately. It was clearly a large muscle hit, but the buck was shot at 4, initially tracked only 100 yards, and the trail wasn't picked up again until we arrived later that evening. As bad as it is, it is a part of this experience.
> 
> Speaking of experience, it is official...Camille is doing well enough and my WONDERFUL wife is being insistent enough, I leave for KS on Thursday. I will once again to my best to share the experience on the thread below. I hope all of my PA brethren take a moment to join along and I hope even more, that I can do a good job making you all feel like you are part of our experience.
> 
> This will be my Dad's 7th consecutive year going out with me...he has to connect sooner or later....let's hope it is this year.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3175969
> 
> Good luck to everyone out in this mess, I saw a nice 10 on the side of 100 just outside of Exton today. They are moving.....
> 
> Joe


Joe

Awesome news about your daughter and I can't wait to follow along with you Kansas journey


----------



## Buc5084

dunno if any one saw this beast. Taken in 2C


----------



## manowar669

Buc5084 said:


> View attachment 3200937
> dunno if any one saw this beast. Taken in 2C


Mother of God


----------



## GTM

12-Ringer said:


> Man, this thread has had it all...great to see so many coming together and sharing highs, lows, smiles and smack. Some great buck were laid down this year and there is still plenty of time to go. A lot of guys offering to help in every way imaginable. In fact, I got a call last night around 7 to help track a wounded buck...returned around 1:00AM empty handed, unfortunately. It was clearly a large muscle hit, but the buck was shot at 4, initially tracked only 100 yards, and the trail wasn't picked up again until we arrived later that evening. As bad as it is, it is a part of this experience.
> 
> Speaking of experience, it is official...Camille is doing well enough and my WONDERFUL wife is being insistent enough, I leave for KS on Thursday. I will once again to my best to share the experience on the thread below. I hope all of my PA brethren take a moment to join along and I hope even more, that I can do a good job making you all feel like you are part of our experience.
> 
> This will be my Dad's 7th consecutive year going out with me...he has to connect sooner or later....let's hope it is this year.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3175969
> 
> Good luck to everyone out in this mess, I saw a nice 10 on the side of 100 just outside of Exton today. They are moving.....
> 
> Joe


Great news about your daughter! Hoping the best for you in Kansas.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Man, this thread has had it all...great to see so many coming together and sharing highs, lows, smiles and smack. Some great buck were laid down this year and there is still plenty of time to go. A lot of guys offering to help in every way imaginable. In fact, I got a call last night around 7 to help track a wounded buck...returned around 1:00AM empty handed, unfortunately. It was clearly a large muscle hit, but the buck was shot at 4, initially tracked only 100 yards, and the trail wasn't picked up again until we arrived later that evening. As bad as it is, it is a part of this experience.
> 
> Speaking of experience, it is official...Camille is doing well enough and my WONDERFUL wife is being insistent enough, I leave for KS on Thursday. I will once again to my best to share the experience on the thread below. I hope all of my PA brethren take a moment to join along and I hope even more, that I can do a good job making you all feel like you are part of our experience.
> 
> This will be my Dad's 7th consecutive year going out with me...he has to connect sooner or later....let's hope it is this year.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3175969
> 
> Good luck to everyone out in this mess, I saw a nice 10 on the side of 100 just outside of Exton today. They are moving.....
> 
> Joe


Great news about your daughter ! Good luck in the land of OZ , its amazing what time in a tree stand can do to a man's mind and soul . Good luck again !


----------



## River420Bottom

Buc5084 said:


> View attachment 3200937
> dunno if any one saw this beast. Taken in 2C


Man I didn't hear anything about that deer but damn... Nice rig too


----------



## yetihunter1

Buc5084 said:


> View attachment 3200937
> dunno if any one saw this beast. Taken in 2C


i could die a happy man if i shot that....unless he had a son....then i would become a curse on his deer family....


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Man, this thread has had it all...great to see so many coming together and sharing highs, lows, smiles and smack. Some great buck were laid down this year and there is still plenty of time to go. A lot of guys offering to help in every way imaginable. In fact, I got a call last night around 7 to help track a wounded buck...returned around 1:00AM empty handed, unfortunately. It was clearly a large muscle hit, but the buck was shot at 4, initially tracked only 100 yards, and the trail wasn't picked up again until we arrived later that evening. As bad as it is, it is a part of this experience.
> 
> Speaking of experience, it is official...Camille is doing well enough and my WONDERFUL wife is being insistent enough, I leave for KS on Thursday. I will once again to my best to share the experience on the thread below. I hope all of my PA brethren take a moment to join along and I hope even more, that I can do a good job making you all feel like you are part of our experience.
> 
> This will be my Dad's 7th consecutive year going out with me...he has to connect sooner or later....let's hope it is this year.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3175969
> 
> Good luck to everyone out in this mess, I saw a nice 10 on the side of 100 just outside of Exton today. They are moving.....
> 
> Joe


Awesome news for your family and Camille! Have fun inKansas!


----------



## KMiha

Man that sure is a stud. 

Good to hear your daughter is doing well 12-Ringer. Good luck to you and your Pops in Kansas, I'll be following along.


----------



## jason03

saw a shooter 8 around 10;30,a little too far out.i sat the double bull right in the middle of a bedding area,stayed nice and dry.dont think they are even using the bedding area right now,standing corn 40 yds. away.


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> Man, this thread has had it all...great to see so many coming together and sharing highs, lows, smiles and smack. Some great buck were laid down this year and there is still plenty of time to go. A lot of guys offering to help in every way imaginable. In fact, I got a call last night around 7 to help track a wounded buck...returned around 1:00AM empty handed, unfortunately. It was clearly a large muscle hit, but the buck was shot at 4, initially tracked only 100 yards, and the trail wasn't picked up again until we arrived later that evening. As bad as it is, it is a part of this experience.
> 
> Speaking of experience, it is official...Camille is doing well enough and my WONDERFUL wife is being insistent enough, I leave for KS on Thursday. I will once again to my best to share the experience on the thread below. I hope all of my PA brethren take a moment to join along and I hope even more, that I can do a good job making you all feel like you are part of our experience.
> 
> This will be my Dad's 7th consecutive year going out with me...he has to connect sooner or later....let's hope it is this year.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3175969
> 
> Good luck to everyone out in this mess, I saw a nice 10 on the side of 100 just outside of Exton today. They are moving.....
> 
> Joe


Great to hear! Go lay the smack down on a good one!


----------



## arrowflinger73

Great news for your family Joe hope it just gets better good luck in Kansas to you and your father


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man that's a stud...

Joe


----------



## Buckbadger

Johnnyp5c said:


> Most of the doe I have seen still have fawns with them too.


She could have already been serviced? Hunted a lot the last 3 weeks and saw a doe a week ago back together with her two youngins, where I saw these two littles ones together without mom days before hand. At least in my area, many mature does have already been breed.


----------



## rambofirstblood

lilzoob2 said:


> Ive been lurking on this thread since the beginning and thought I give you my results so far. I hunt in 2D. Up until the 30th of October only thing I saw was a few deer. I took the day off from work & decided to do a all day sit. I saw nothing until 11:00, I heard some grunting and looked up the hill and a nice buck was going away from me. I grunted at he 3 times & he turned & headed my way. After 5 minutes nothing so I snort weezed & I heard him again he was rubbing on saplings and started grunting again. So I hit the grunt call again & he came running right to my stand. Got to within 10 yards & I let the arrow fly. Well I didn't see the limb right in front of him & hit it & it spined him. I felt horrible & tried to get out of the ladder stand fast to finish him. On my way down I fell about 5 feet. Well when I landed I knew it was bad, I couldn't put any weight on my leg. I collected to myself made it over to him & put another arrow in him to finish him off. No cell phone coverage so I had to use a branch for a crutch to make the mile walk out. My father went and drug him out for me & I was off to the hospital. Well I tore my ACL & my hunting season is done. 2 doe tags & a bear tag left, oh well at least I got the biggest buck using archery. Not the biggest but still a trophy to me.
> Thanks for reading.
> View attachment 3200169


Nice buck, hope you heal fast.


----------



## nicko

Xforce41 said:


> Been in the tree since 4:30 am.
> Havent seen a deer since 7 am.
> Been a long tough day to endure!
> Does anyone know how long it takes for hard work and determination to pay off?


Ugh! That is one long day.


----------



## Xforce41

nicko said:


> Ugh! That is one long day.


Yes! Extremely long, wet, miserable and deer - less from 7:15 on. I did climb down at noon and napped for 20 minutes under my stand in the rain. My stand is in an awkward position making it very uncomfortable.


----------



## nicko

Great news Joe. Prayers will keep coming for Camille. 

And you gotta love it when your wife is TELLING you to go hunting.


----------



## nicko

This afternoon ended up being almost a total washout. I left the hotel about 2 o'clock with hopes that maybe the rain would be lightened up to allow for a decent hunt. I got up to the lease and the skies opened up. I fumed in the car and when the rain eventually slowed down, I made my way down to my stand. 

I ended up staying in the stand for maybe five minutes because I was getting drenched. When you look at the tree you are sitting in and you see water streaming down the tree, you know you're wasting your time. I decided to take a drive to anothr area of the property I haven't really spent any time at the past couple days. It was 4:30 PM and as I drove down the pipeline, I saw a deer feeding out into the edge of the pipeline. It's stopped and looked up but then it put its head back down and kept feeling, I decided " oh what the hell" and I slinked out of the car to put on a stalk. The deer headed back into the clear-cut at this point and between the sound of all the rain and crouching down, I was able to get myself within 40 to 50 yards of the deer. I had stood straight up to get a closer vantage point and that is when the deer took off. When it ran, I ran straight at it in the direction it went as I know deer will stop after 75-100 yards to check their back trail. I got up within 50 to 60 yards of it and then it took off for good.

Tomorrow is my last day and I will only get a morning hunt. Not sure where I want to say it but I have a couple ideas in mind and will hope for the best.p not sure where I want to sit but I have a couple ideas in mind and will hope for the best.


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Man, this thread has had it all...great to see so many coming together and sharing highs, lows, smiles and smack. Some great buck were laid down this year and there is still plenty of time to go. A lot of guys offering to help in every way imaginable. In fact, I got a call last night around 7 to help track a wounded buck...returned around 1:00AM empty handed, unfortunately. It was clearly a large muscle hit, but the buck was shot at 4, initially tracked only 100 yards, and the trail wasn't picked up again until we arrived later that evening. As bad as it is, it is a part of this experience.
> 
> Speaking of experience, it is official...Camille is doing well enough and my WONDERFUL wife is being insistent enough, I leave for KS on Thursday. I will once again to my best to share the experience on the thread below. I hope all of my PA brethren take a moment to join along and I hope even more, that I can do a good job making you all feel like you are part of our experience.
> 
> This will be my Dad's 7th consecutive year going out with me...he has to connect sooner or later....let's hope it is this year.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3175969
> 
> Good luck to everyone out in this mess, I saw a nice 10 on the side of 100 just outside of Exton today. They are moving.....
> 
> Joe


Great news, re your daughter. I'm along for KS stories.


----------



## nicko

My jacket weighs twice as much as it normally does because of the rain. I have my gear and clothes spread all out between the room and the bathroom. I have the heat lamp on in the bathroom and the door closed to try to dry some the stuff out. I've been able to wring the sleeves of my jacket out three times now.


----------



## jacobh

No dryer in the hotel Nick?


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats to everybody that got it done. Some good bucks down. Good luck to everyone still going at it. I'm following along from a conference room in San Francisco. Uggh. It sounds like a frustrating year, you never know when the moment will show up so keep hitting it hard!


----------



## jhauser

Johnnyp5c said:


> Most of the doe I have seen still have fawns with them too.


 Same here. Sat all day yesterday saw 12 does. All mature does had fawns. Saw a small eight with the one group just hanging out.


----------



## Squirrel

Hoyt1021 said:


> Thanks man, I always knew you were close to.my area just dont know how close :wink:


Haha. I have been hunting in Forbes State Forest a lot this year.


----------



## River420Bottom

nicko said:


> My jacket weighs twice as much as it normally does because of the rain. I have my gear and clothes spread all out between the room and the bathroom. I have the heat lamp on in the bathroom and the door closed to try to dry some the stuff out. I've been able to wring the sleeves of my jacket out three times now.


Hope it dries out overnight, tomorrow should be a good day for an all day sit. Good luck


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> This afternoon ended up being almost a total washout. I left the hotel about 2 o'clock with hopes that maybe the rain would be lightened up to allow for a decent hunt. I got up to the lease and the skies opened up. I fumed in the car and when the rain eventually slowed down, I made my way down to my stand.
> 
> I ended up staying in the stand for maybe five minutes because I was getting drenched. When you look at the tree you are sitting in and you see water streaming down the tree, you know you're wasting your time. I decided to take a drive to anothr area of the property I haven't really spent any time at the past couple days. It was 4:30 PM and as I drove down the pipeline, I saw a deer feeding out into the edge of the pipeline. It's stopped and looked up but then it put its head back down and kept feeling, I decided " oh what the hell" and I slinked out of the car to put on a stalk. The deer headed back into the clear-cut at this point and between the sound of all the rain and crouching down, I was able to get myself within 40 to 50 yards of the deer. I had stood straight up to get a closer vantage point and that is when the deer took off. When it ran, I ran straight at it in the direction it went as I know deer will stop after 75-100 yards to check their back trail. I got up within 50 to 60 yards of it and then it took off for good.
> 
> Tomorrow is my last day and I will only get a morning hunt. Not sure where I want to say it but I have a couple ideas in mind and will hope for the best.p not sure where I want to sit but I have a couple ideas in mind and will hope for the best.


Sending good vibes your way...I hope things come together for you.

Joe


----------



## Xforce41

Bradford county guys, what's the going rate for land in bradford county? A neighbor of mine says he has a chunk of land he'd be willing to part with. I just want to know what's reasonable.
He did say they did test drilling for gas and came up useless for that. So I'm hoping that works in my favor to mean it's not as valuable. 
Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> My jacket weighs twice as much as it normally does because of the rain. I have my gear and clothes spread all out between the room and the bathroom. I have the heat lamp on in the bathroom and the door closed to try to dry some the stuff out. I've been able to wring the sleeves of my jacket out three times now.


There's a laundromat right down the street from the westgate with dryers.


----------



## Applebag

Joe I am pumped to hear Camille is doing even better! Good luck in KS with the old man.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Xforce41 said:


> Bradford county guys, what's the going rate for land in bradford county? A neighbor of mine says he has a chunk of land he'd be willing to part with. I just want to know what's reasonable.
> He did say they did test drilling for gas and came up useless for that. So I'm hoping that works in my favor to mean it's not as valuable.
> Thanks in advance for any replies.


Not sure exact number but with all the gas activity land is pretty expensive. If you do get a good price make sure if you don't get your mineral rights get your surface rights so your land can't get drilled.


----------



## mathewsman_53

lilzoob2 said:


> Ive been lurking on this thread since the beginning and thought I give you my results so far. I hunt in 2D. Up until the 30th of October only thing I saw was a few deer. I took the day off from work & decided to do a all day sit. I saw nothing until 11:00, I heard some grunting and looked up the hill and a nice buck was going away from me. I grunted at he 3 times & he turned & headed my way. After 5 minutes nothings so I snort weezed & I heard him again he was rubbing on saplings and started grunting again. So I hit the grunt call again & he came running right to my stand. Got to within 10 yards & I let the arrow fly. Well I didn't see the limb right in front of him & hit it & it spined him. I felt horrible & tried to get out of the ladder stand fast to finish him. On my way down I fell about 5 feet. Well when I landed I knew it was bad, I couldn't put any weight on my leg. I collected to myself made it over to him & put another arrow in him to finish him off. No cell phone coverage so I had to use a branch for a crutch to make the mile walk out. My father went and drug him out for me & I was off to the hospital. Well I tore my ACL & my hunting season is done. 2 doe tags & a bear tag left, oh well at least I got the biggest buck using archery. Not the biggest but still a trophy to me.
> Thanks for reading.
> View attachment 3200169


That is a rough one man. Congratulations on the dandy buck and heal quickly! I tore my ACL playing football back in high school, so I feel your pain there. Rehab hard and you will be as good as new!


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> No dryer in the hotel Nick?


To the best of my knowledge no. My stuff is making headway in the bedroom and bathroom so I'll stick with it. And I will only get a few hours in tomorrow morning for him to hit the road so I'm not too concerned if something is still wet so I brought enough extra clothes to get myself by.


----------



## jacobh

Ok brother I knew from baseball most have one somewhere but as long as they're dry by tomorrow you'll be good. Best of luck tomorrow


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear it. I tore my acl all the way and my mcl halfway racing dirt bikes. Tore so severe they couldn't do surgey. My uncle tore his and had surgery. He is now having a knee replacment and Im still going strong. I rehabbed for 3 weeks and was back. Got a knee brace and I don't even wear that anymore. Good luck





mathewsman_53 said:


> That is a rough one man. Congratulations on the dandy buck and heal quickly! I tore my ACL playing football back in high school, so I feel your pain there. Rehab hard and you will be as good as new!


----------



## mathewsman_53

jacobh said:


> Sorry to hear it. I tore my acl all the way and my mcl halfway racing dirt bikes. Tore so severe they couldn't do surgey. My uncle tore his and had surgery. He is now having a knee replacment and Im still going strong. I rehabbed for 3 weeks and was back. Got a knee brace and I don't even wear that anymore. Good luck


I had to have reconstructive surgery on mine where they actually take a threaded piece of your hamstring muscle or patella to replace the torn ligament. I unfortunately ended up getting a staff infection in it and had to have another surgery to clean it out and re-do everything. I had the first surgery at the beginning of November and the second one the day after Thanksgiving and ended up being able to play baseball in April/May. I was far from 100% but being my senior year I had to give it a go. I was back to 100% the next football season for college ball. That was when I was 18 so I highly doubt I could pull something like that off now. Haha


----------



## mathewsman_53

jlh42581 said:


> You must live very close to me


Sorry I missed this post somehow earlier. I live right outside of the thriving suburbs of Philipsburg. Lol

What about yourself?


----------



## skinner2

Well good luck to everyone heading out today. That just doesn't sound right , the today part. Just got home from work , so going to try and get a few hours of sleep until my alarm goes off.


----------



## jlh42581

mathewsman_53 said:


> Sorry I missed this post somehow earlier. I live right outside of the thriving suburbs of Philipsburg. Lol
> 
> What about yourself?


Sandy Ridge!


----------



## jlh42581

I'm up, getting ready. Going to attempt to get to the stand before daylight. Gotta look at weather conditions and decide where to go. My phone says 46 but my bare floors say much colder. As long as its not 60-70 degrees.


----------



## Mr. October

lilzoob2 said:


> Ive been lurking on this thread since the beginning and thought I give you my results so far. I hunt in 2D. Up until the 30th of October only thing I saw was a few deer. I took the day off from work & decided to do a all day sit. I saw nothing until 11:00, I heard some grunting and looked up the hill and a nice buck was going away from me. I grunted at he 3 times & he turned & headed my way. After 5 minutes nothing so I snort weezed & I heard him again he was rubbing on saplings and started grunting again. So I hit the grunt call again & he came running right to my stand. Got to within 10 yards & I let the arrow fly. Well I didn't see the limb right in front of him & hit it & it spined him. I felt horrible & tried to get out of the ladder stand fast to finish him. On my way down I fell about 5 feet. Well when I landed I knew it was bad, I couldn't put any weight on my leg. I collected to myself made it over to him & put another arrow in him to finish him off. No cell phone coverage so I had to use a branch for a crutch to make the mile walk out. My father went and drug him out for me & I was off to the hospital. Well I tore my ACL & my hunting season is done. 2 doe tags & a bear tag left, oh well at least I got the biggest buck using archery. Not the biggest but still a trophy to me.
> Thanks for reading.


Well, nice job on the buck but sorry about the knee. It really is important to be careful out there especially in the excitement. I hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Man, this thread has had it all...great to see so many coming together and sharing highs, lows, smiles and smack. Some great buck were laid down this year and there is still plenty of time to go. A lot of guys offering to help in every way imaginable. In fact, I got a call last night around 7 to help track a wounded buck...returned around 1:00AM empty handed, unfortunately. It was clearly a large muscle hit, but the buck was shot at 4, initially tracked only 100 yards, and the trail wasn't picked up again until we arrived later that evening. As bad as it is, it is a part of this experience.
> 
> Speaking of experience, it is official...Camille is doing well enough and my WONDERFUL wife is being insistent enough, I leave for KS on Thursday. I will once again to my best to share the experience on the thread below. I hope all of my PA brethren take a moment to join along and I hope even more, that I can do a good job making you all feel like you are part of our experience.
> 
> This will be my Dad's 7th consecutive year going out with me...he has to connect sooner or later....let's hope it is this year.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3175969
> 
> Good luck to everyone out in this mess, I saw a nice 10 on the side of 100 just outside of Exton today. They are moving.....
> 
> Joe


This is great news. It still isn't fair that your girl has to go through all this but I'm glad she's doing well and you have the resources to get her the right treatment. 
Your wife is awesome! Better do something nice for her when you get back from Kansas. Have a great trip!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> To the best of my knowledge no. My stuff is making headway in the bedroom and bathroom so I'll stick with it. And I will only get a few hours in tomorrow morning for him to hit the road so I'm not too concerned if something is still wet so I brought enough extra clothes to get myself by.


I hope things got dried out and you have some luck today Nick.


----------



## turkeysroost

Good luck and be careful to everyone who is going out this morning. This is the last day I will be able to take off work for hunting purposes, got to make it happen!


----------



## riceride565

Looks like an awesome day to be out, leaving in 15 min for an all day sit in 2B. Good luck to everyone going out.


----------



## 138104

Good luck to those getting out today. I won't be out again until Saturday.


----------



## alang145

My buck from 1b


----------



## jlh42581

I'm at a spot I speed scouted in winter and once this summer. My confidence lately with all the pressure on the mountain is low. Gonna setup on this powerline and try it as this place has no natural terrain I can see on a map.

Theres a spot I'll go later if the wind direction holds.


----------



## River420Bottom

Didn't plan on there still to be rain this morning.. That makes a before work hunt even shorter with cloud cover.


----------



## bowteckpa

that is a beast


----------



## Hey Abbott

Well my wife woke up throwing up so I will be home watching the kids. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## jlh42581

Just had a double droptine non typical come in. I grunted at him behind me, came in to 15 yards broadside and offered me all kinds of shots. 

To bad he was 2.5 and went a whopping 80" max. If he makes it, he will be awesome.

Left my face mask in the car, painted my face with Creek mud. I'm up against pines for a backdrop. He looked right at me twice.

He was smelling the evercalm stick on my boots. He liked that.


----------



## tdj8686

jlh42581 said:


> Just had a double droptine non typical come in. I grunted at him behind me, came in to 15 yards broadside and offered me all kinds of shots.
> 
> To bad he was 2.5 and went a whopping 80" max. If he makes it, he will be awesome.
> 
> Left my face mask in the car, painted my face with Creek mud. I'm up against pines for a backdrop. He looked right at me twice.
> 
> He was smelling the evercalm stick on my boots. He liked that.


What are the chances of him making it on those gamelands?


----------



## KMiha

jlh42581 said:


> Just had a double droptine non typical come in. I grunted at him behind me, came in to 15 yards broadside and offered me all kinds of shots.
> 
> To bad he was 2.5 and went a whopping 80" max. If he makes it, he will be awesome.
> 
> Left my face mask in the car, painted my face with Creek mud. I'm up against pines for a backdrop. He looked right at me twice.
> 
> He was smelling the evercalm stick on my boots. He liked that.


Hmmm, pretty sure evercalm is illegal to use? I think Nicko or Mathias posted something from the PA hunting book. Anything with a vanilla scent=no good. Could care less if people use it honestly. It would just be a shame to have a nice deer taken away because you were using a scent that isn't allowed. 

On another note, thanks for getting it wrong weather people. Everywhere I checked said rain will stop around 4-5 AM. Got in stand at 5:50 and a little after six it started raining for about an hour. Darn weather people.


----------



## jlh42581

Nose jammer is vanilla. Evercalm is a bedding scent like deer dander. I'm also not in a zone where deer urine cannot be used.

Everything here is legal except, food Scents, salt, bait


----------



## jlh42581

It's not raining here either. Very fine mist at times. I was raining a little at home


----------



## jlh42581

tdj8686 said:


> What are the chances of him making it on those gamelands?


This little gamelands isn't well known. Theres no signs showing how to access it. It sees moderate rifle pressure.

I'd say not great but not impossible. He's also near two main roads that see a ton of traffic.

He won't die at my hands, just not the caliber of buck I wanna shoot. He was cool looking though and the thought crossed my mind for a second with all that goofy rack.

I don't get many shots on bucks a year, that decision might have cost me my only buck shot for the year but they can't get big dead.


----------



## Mr. October

alang145 said:


> My buck from 1b


Congratulations! Great job.


----------



## rambofirstblood

alang145 said:


> View attachment 3203905
> 
> My buck from 1b


Congrats from another 1B hunter!


----------



## Applebag

jlh42581 said:


> This little gamelands isn't well known. Theres no signs showing how to access it. It sees moderate rifle pressure.
> 
> I'd say not great but not impossible. He's also near two main roads that see a ton of traffic.
> 
> He won't die at my hands, just not the caliber of buck I wanna shoot. He was cool looking though and the thought crossed my mind for a second with all that goofy rack.
> 
> I don't get many shots on bucks a year, that decision might have cost me my only buck shot for the year but they can't get big dead.


I've been watching your posts and I am pretty impressed by both your knowledge and restraint. It's too bad we're not closer because I am looking for a like minded hunting buddy. I also have passed a bunch of small bucks this year and am starting to think I may not have any chances left haha.


----------



## mathewsman_53

jlh42581 said:


> Just had a double droptine non typical come in. I grunted at him behind me, came in to 15 yards broadside and offered me all kinds of shots.
> 
> To bad he was 2.5 and went a whopping 80" max. If he makes it, he will be awesome.
> 
> Left my face mask in the car, painted my face with Creek mud. I'm up against pines for a backdrop. He looked right at me twice.
> 
> He was smelling the evercalm stick on my boots. He liked that.


I give you credit for letting him walk. It would be awesome if he was able to make it a year or two, but the rifle hunters round our parts are not particularly picky as you know. Haha

How come all of the non shooters always give you tons of shot opportunities as well. It is like they know! I had a small six point earlier in the year that was just begging to be shot.


----------



## TauntoHawk

hunted Ny for 3 days, saw very little to no rut action. Does still had their fawns and button bucks with them. Grunted one nice buck Sunday that skirted me in thick cover and Monday am I hunted a thick narrow strip that runs along the Hudson river, its a little nasty thick pinch point where deer will use to access a cattail marsh. Watch an 8pt make a rub and go out to bed in the cattails, tried grunting and rattling to get him up and get a better look at him. After 3hrs I had the farmer drive a tractor down a small access road to a duck blind near the bedded deer and it actually worked. buck stood up, looked at the tractor and came tip toeing down a trail right to my stand where I put an arrow through both lungs and he 30yds before falling over. With one day left of vacation drove 2hrs back down to my uncles place is PA and had the best rut day I've ever seen. 9 does and 5 bucks most of the deer I saw multiple times including the biggest deer I've seen with a bow in my hands hunting a gaint 20" wide 8pt grunted him up twice inside 100yds but he would not close the final distance without being able to see his challenger. Wouldn't shoot any of the other bucks after seeing him it was trophy or bust plus my cooler was full from my NY kill. I do not see many mature deer in the places I hunt and to see him twice in the exact area I thought he might be based on the handful of trail cam pictures I got of him and my knowledge of the hills in the area made my season.


----------



## jlh42581

Lol I hear ya, I haven't seen nothing since, not even in the distance.

I've left a lot of AR legal bucks walk in the last ten years and ate a ton of tags. I'm wondering if it ever pays off.


----------



## yetihunter1

mathewsman_53 said:


> I give you credit for letting him walk. It would be awesome if he was able to make it a year or two, but the rifle hunters round our parts are not particularly picky as you know. Haha
> 
> How come all of the non shooters always give you tons of shot opportunities as well. It is like they know! I had a small six point earlier in the year that was just begging to be shot.


Cuz they are all young and dumb.


----------



## jlh42581

Applebag said:


> I've been watching your posts and I am pretty impressed by both your knowledge and restraint. It's too bad we're not closer because I am looking for a like minded hunting buddy. I also have passed a bunch of small bucks this year and am starting to think I may not have any chances left haha.


As stated before I'm not afraid of a drive. We have family in the Wilkesbarre area, that's about a three hour ride for a visit.

I've been to Ohio for one day, erie to fish and drove home the same day. I like going places, most of my friends do not.

At some point during the next three days I'll probably hunt an hour south as well as an hour west.

Appreciate your compliment, unfortunately I'm not a giant slayer. I just spend a lot of time on public land, twenty years now!


----------



## yetihunter1

jlh42581 said:


> Lol I hear ya, I haven't seen nothing since, not even in the distance.
> 
> I've left a lot of AR legal bucks walk in the last ten years and ate a ton of tags. I'm wondering if it ever pays off.


I hear ya, i am newer to archery so i haven't eaten many tags yet but i have yet to shoot my first archery buck. And when you see that bruiser 200 yds off in the distance and a small 6pt walks by at 20yds i just can't talk myself into letting that arrow fly because just maybe the big boy will walk over here.....maybe...but more likely not....


----------



## jlh42581

TauntoHawk said:


> hunted Ny for 3 days, saw very little to no rut action. Does still had their fawns and button bucks with them. Grunted one nice buck Sunday that skirted me in thick cover and Monday am I hunted a thick narrow strip that runs along the Hudson river, its a little nasty thick pinch point where deer will use to access a cattail marsh. Watch an 8pt make a rub and go out to bed in the cattails, tried grunting and rattling to get him up and get a better look at him. After 3hrs I had the farmer drive a tractor down a small access road to a duck blind near the bedded deer and it actually worked. buck stood up, looked at the tractor and came tip toeing down a trail right to my stand where I put an arrow through both lungs and he 30yds before falling over. With one day left of vacation drove 2hrs back down to my uncles place is PA and had the best rut day I've ever seen. 9 does and 5 bucks most of the deer I saw multiple times including the biggest deer I've seen with a bow in my hands hunting a gaint 20" wide 8pt grunted him up twice inside 100yds but he would not close the final distance without being able to see his challenger. Wouldn't shoot any of the other bucks after seeing him it was trophy or bust plus my cooler was full from my NY kill. I do not see many mature deer in the places I hunt and to see him twice in the exact area I thought he might be based on the handful of trail cam pictures I got of him and my knowledge of the hills in the area made my season.


Awesome!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Check out the nasty sized growth on this little dude.


----------



## skully1200

Had a buck come into a grunt tube at 6:45 am. Wrong side of the tree, no shot. Had a spike at 15 yards about a half hour later. Nothing since.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Here's my NY deer and my morning 25 degree sunrise over the Hudson. I either need to take my goose call with or a bass rod next time I hunt that stand.


----------



## Bow Down

Hopefully these pics work. Not the baddest buck in the woods, but it was a good time pulling a little spot and stalk through the drizzle on the way to my stand. Also like his cool point at the base. 2B.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Almost got a good one with my car again this morning. Running to a meeting Coatesville, a real nice one flashed across in front...mere inches. Where are they when I am sitting 12+ hours on stand????

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bow Down said:


> View attachment 3204585
> View attachment 3204601
> 
> 
> Hopefully these pics work. Not the baddest buck in the woods, but it was a good time pulling a little spot and stalk through the drizzle on the way to my stand. Also like his cool point at the base. 2B.



Awesome...congrats!

Joe


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats everybody!

I am heading out now. I got a late start due to the fog. I am trying a new area today after being totally discouraged with my last spot. I have not seen a deer since Halloween and I am regretting not shooting that button buck now, LOL. Kidding about the regrets but I think a change is in order.


----------



## Applebag

jlh42581 said:


> As stated before I'm not afraid of a drive. We have family in the Wilkesbarre area, that's about a three hour ride for a visit.
> 
> I've been to Ohio for one day, erie to fish and drove home the same day. I like going places, most of my friends do not.
> 
> At some point during the next three days I'll probably hunt an hour south as well as an hour west.
> 
> Appreciate your compliment, unfortunately I'm not a giant slayer. I just spend a lot of time on public land, twenty years now!


Well if all goes according to plan I'll probably be doing public land next year. You're more than welcome to join if you'd like!


----------



## jlh42581

Applebag said:


> Well if all goes according to plan I'll probably be doing public land next year. You're more than welcome to join if you'd like!


The invitation extended to you as well. Drop me a pm and I'll give you my social media information so we can keep in touch.


----------



## skully1200

I just saw a weird little buck. He was basically a spike, but he had brow tines, and then two other little points about an inch long coming out of the top of his head in front of the regular rack.


----------



## skinner2

Seen quite a few doe again this morning and still had fawns and button bucks with them. I saw 2 small buck but no shooters again. Had to come in and get ready for work.


----------



## Ryanp019

Out in 4b day 3 of my vacation. Saw a spike and a doe first thing and nothing since. I posted a video yesterday of a doe being bread literally 400 yards from where I'm in the stand now. Just don't understand why these bucks are not on the move


----------



## Shady25_X20

Deer movement has been non existent in my area of 2C. Not really sure what is going on. Had about 10 buck and roughly same amount of doe all spring summer and early fall and now nothing. I understand they change things up, but in years past the buck seemed to go nocturnal but stay in the area (still plenty of night pictures). This year we are barely getting any night pictures either. Been a very frustrating year.


----------



## lilzoob2

Thanks for all the support guys. It going to be awhile but I'm trying to get healed up enough for the second season so we'll see. 

Thanks again and good luck and be safe to all that's out.


----------



## pope125

Bow Down said:


> View attachment 3204585
> View attachment 3204601
> 
> 
> Hopefully these pics work. Not the baddest buck in the woods, but it was a good time pulling a little spot and stalk through the drizzle on the way to my stand. Also like his cool point at the base. 2B.


Congrats !!


----------



## pope125

Great morning !! Saw like 20+ doe , 3 bucks. Well two of the bucks were bedded with a doe at 40 yds for 30 minutes , all happening downwind . Gotta love the Ozonics !!! Also rattled in 120' to the base of the tree . Overall great morning in 5C for deer movement .


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Man, this thread has had it all...great to see so many coming together and sharing highs, lows, smiles and smack. Some great buck were laid down this year and there is still plenty of time to go. A lot of guys offering to help in every way imaginable. In fact, I got a call last night around 7 to help track a wounded buck...returned around 1:00AM empty handed, unfortunately. It was clearly a large muscle hit, but the buck was shot at 4, initially tracked only 100 yards, and the trail wasn't picked up again until we arrived later that evening. As bad as it is, it is a part of this experience.
> 
> Speaking of experience, it is official...Camille is doing well enough and my WONDERFUL wife is being insistent enough, I leave for KS on Thursday. I will once again to my best to share the experience on the thread below. I hope all of my PA brethren take a moment to join along and I hope even more, that I can do a good job making you all feel like you are part of our experience.
> 
> This will be my Dad's 7th consecutive year going out with me...he has to connect sooner or later....let's hope it is this year.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3175969
> 
> Good luck to everyone out in this mess, I saw a nice 10 on the side of 100 just outside of Exton today. They are moving.....
> 
> Joe


Awesome news Joe!!


----------



## Joe Whalen

I was out in 5d this morning and saw no movement. I left my phone and rattles at home and just sat still and quite today. Heading out after lunch to where I saw three differnt bucks last week. 

Good luck


----------



## PSU Joe

pope125 said:


> Great morning !! Saw like 20+ doe , 3 bucks. Well two of the bucks were bedded with a doe at 40 yds for 30 minutes , all happening downwind . Gotta love the Ozonics !!! Also rattled in 120' to the base of the tree . Overall great morning in 5C for deer movement .


Pope - you may have just convinced me to head out to the stand this afternoon. Just need to move a meeting or two!!!


----------



## irnwrkr3

Been on stand in 2B since 5:30, planning an all day sit. Two doe and a small buck so far. Buck was on the move at 11am. Good luck to those out trying to tag out.


----------



## 30feetup

Slow day in 2b 4 doe and a 4 pt....wind starting to pick up


----------



## River420Bottom

This morning's before work sit was awesome, didn't get my doe but saw 13 total 3 small bucks. Only the small bucks came within range, and a momma with her little ones that I don't have the heart to shoot because they're around the house almost every day


----------



## mathewsman_53

Hoyt1021 said:


> This morning's before work sit was awesome, didn't get my doe but saw 13 total 3 small bucks. Only the small bucks came within range, and a momma with her little ones that I don't have the heart to shoot because they're around the house almost every day


I am glad I am not the only one that is not able to shoot a momma doe with her little ones. I just can't do it either!


----------



## Lcavok99

Here's the awesome buck my dad shot yeaturday. He wasn't sure of the hit so he backed out and i came along for the morning track job. The deer weighed 195 dressed, and sports a 23.5 inch spread, and has a 28 inch neck, and has a double throat patch. He already lost about 20 pounds from rutting and chasing does, His back bone was clearly visible. Truly a buck of a lifetime.


----------



## pope125

Lcavok99 said:


> Here's the awesome buck my dad shot yeaturday. He wasn't sure of the hit so he backed out and i came along for the morning track job. The deer weighed 195 dressed, and sports a 23.5 inch spread, and has a 28 inch neck, and has a double throat patch. He already lost about 20 pounds from rutting and chasing does, His back bone was clearly visible. Truly a buck of a lifetime.


Congrats to your dad !


----------



## mathewsman_53

Man that thing is a beauty. Tell your old man congrats!


----------



## davydtune

Awesome buck!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to your dad on a awesome buck


----------



## Lcavok99

Thank you everybody. It was probably the toughest track job I've ever been on. I can't tell you how many wast high fakken ligs and trees we had to drag it over. Probably about 30. It took over 2 hours to drag the deer just 3 quarters of a mile, to the truck.


----------



## Applebag

My good god that buck is wiiiiiide. Fantastic! Congrats to your pop.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Awesome buck, congrats to your Dad!


----------



## pope125

Headed back out here in a few , good luck everyone getting out this afternoon .


----------



## Octoberjohn

Things are looking good for this evening! I am taking the little man with me so it will be an evening well spent regardless! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## onebigdude

Lcavok99 said:


> Here's the awesome buck my dad shot yeaturday. He wasn't sure of the hit so he backed out and i came along for the morning track job. The deer weighed 195 dressed, and sports a 23.5 inch spread, and has a 28 inch neck, and has a double throat patch. He already lost about 20 pounds from rutting and chasing does, His back bone was clearly visible. Truly a buck of a lifetime.


What an awesome buck! Congrats to your dad! I took Friday off work this week so I could get 2 all day sits in for the end of the season. Last Saturday was the first day I've been skunked this year. Regretting on passing doe early in the season now


----------



## EXsystem

12-Ringer said:


> Man, this thread has had it all...great to see so many coming together and sharing highs, lows, smiles and smack. Some great buck were laid down this year and there is still plenty of time to go. A lot of guys offering to help in every way imaginable. In fact, I got a call last night around 7 to help track a wounded buck...returned around 1:00AM empty handed, unfortunately. It was clearly a large muscle hit, but the buck was shot at 4, initially tracked only 100 yards, and the trail wasn't picked up again until we arrived later that evening. As bad as it is, it is a part of this experience.
> 
> Speaking of experience, it is official...Camille is doing well enough and my WONDERFUL wife is being insistent enough, I leave for KS on Thursday. I will once again to my best to share the experience on the thread below. I hope all of my PA brethren take a moment to join along and I hope even more, that I can do a good job making you all feel like you are part of our experience.
> 
> This will be my Dad's 7th consecutive year going out with me...he has to connect sooner or later....let's hope it is this year.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3175969
> 
> Good luck to everyone out in this mess, I saw a nice 10 on the side of 100 just outside of Exton today. They are moving.....
> 
> Joe


Good Luck Joe. Be safe and shoot straight.


----------



## skully1200

I was really hoping since the morning was slow, that things would pick up for mid day. Not the case. Haven't seen a deer since 9:45.


----------



## yetihunter1

skully1200 said:


> I was really hoping since the morning was slow, that things would pick up for mid day. Not the case. Haven't seen a deer since 9:45.


Me either, though the sign through the office this year has been kind of weak. :wink:


----------



## Billy H

Couple more good bucks congrats. Was planning on an all day sit Friday but the forecast is for very windy, gust to 40 MPH here in 5C. Unless that changes it'll be monday in the woods for me.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Couple more good bucks congrats. Was planning on an all day sit Friday but the forecast is for very windy, gust to 40 MPH here in 5C. Unless that changes *it'll be monday in the woods for me*.


Way to rub it in


----------



## bowtechlx

Shady25_X20 said:


> Deer movement has been non existent in my area of 2C. Not really sure what is going on. Had about 10 buck and roughly same amount of doe all spring summer and early fall and now nothing. I understand they change things up, but in years past the buck seemed to go nocturnal but stay in the area (still plenty of night pictures). This year we are barely getting any night pictures either. Been a very frustrating year.


Same thing here. I'm in 2C and I have hardly seen any rut activity yet. Its driving me nuts lol.


----------



## River420Bottom

mathewsman_53 said:


> I am glad I am not the only one that is not able to shoot a momma doe with her little ones. I just can't do it either!


I've got a lot bigger heart as I got older, I felt a good deal of remorse after taking my buck this year for some reason... Different kinda feeling tho


----------



## jacobh

Back out in 5c.... 1 rub and no scrapes around me. If it wasn't for game camera pics you'd swear no deer ran these woods.


----------



## Mr. October

mathewsman_53 said:


> I am glad I am not the only one that is not able to shoot a momma doe with her little ones. I just can't do it either!


You hear a lot of guys say "If the little ones aren't self-sufficient by now they won't survive the winter". That may be true or it may not be but that train of thought originated with late rifle doe season. I hear it applied to our early archery season when most fawns are 3 months old. You only have to have them follow you out of the woods once bleating the whole way to never shoot another doe with a fawn.


----------



## Mr. October

Lcavok99 said:


> Here's the awesome buck my dad shot yeaturday. He wasn't sure of the hit so he backed out and i came along for the morning track job. The deer weighed 195 dressed, and sports a 23.5 inch spread, and has a 28 inch neck, and has a double throat patch. He already lost about 20 pounds from rutting and chasing does, His back bone was clearly visible. Truly a buck of a lifetime.


Great buck for Dad!


----------



## PSU Joe

Pete - add me to that list. Took a nice doe last year. Spines her so she fell in her tracks. Then out came the fawn. No spots but clearly her fawn. Couldn't even chase her away. Never again if I can avoid it.


----------



## bowtechlx

This week in a nut shell lol.










This in the big old pile of scat left for me 10 yards away from my ground blind.

I think they are trying to tell me something lol


----------



## bowtechlx

Has anyone had any success with doe in estrus scent or blind calling ( rattling, bleat can, grunting, or the snort grunt wheeze )?

If so please tell us all what's been working.

And what's your technique.

Thanks in advance Brad.


----------



## PSU Joe

Whoa nelly! Should have hung this stand in a bigger tree. Alittle breezy here in 5C.


----------



## PAbigbear

pope125 said:


> Great morning !! Saw like 20+ doe , 3 bucks. Well two of the bucks were bedded with a doe at 40 yds for 30 minutes , all happening downwind . Gotta love the Ozonics !!! Also rattled in 120' to the base of the tree . Overall great morning in 5C for deer movement .



Just an fyi ozonics are illegal in PA.

http://lancasteronline.com/sports/o...cle_8d427858-8660-11e5-8d3f-63342a61e3cc.html


----------



## River420Bottom

Mr. October said:


> You hear a lot of guys say "If the little ones aren't self-sufficient by now they won't survive the winter". That may be true or it may not be but that train of thought originated with late rifle doe season. I hear it applied to our early archery season when most fawns are 3 months old. You only have to have them follow you out of the woods once bleating the whole way to never shoot another doe with a fawn.


Man that's rough... Makes me cringe to think about that, I never had that issue of fawns hanging around after but I don't want to take that chance, I'll let them stay a family a little longer if they come by me.


----------



## captaincammo

jacobh said:


> Back out in 5c.... 1 rub and no scrapes around me. If it wasn't for game camera pics you'd swear no deer ran these woods.


I feel your pain hunted 5c this morning , my buddy seen 5 doe I seen 12 squirrels . Back out on another property nothing yet but I did see 6 scrapes along the trail behind me which gives me hope . This has just been the weirdest year. Starting to think the rut won't be until gun season.


----------



## pope125

PAbigbear said:


> Just an fyi ozonics are illegal in PA.
> 
> http://lancasteronline.com/sports/o...cle_8d427858-8660-11e5-8d3f-63342a61e3cc.html


So is tagging a buck on the horns .Thanks for the info , lol . Have a good day !!


----------



## jacobh

Yea man I personally don't think the Rita gonna happen or what happened already will be it. Im thinking less fawns next yr. Hope Im wrong


----------



## jacobh

Can't believe nothing is moving here!! Anyone having any luck?


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Can't believe nothing is moving here!! Anyone having any luck?


Dead tonight !


----------



## Hindy30

PAbigbear said:


> Just an fyi ozonics are illegal in PA.
> 
> http://lancasteronline.com/sports/o...cle_8d427858-8660-11e5-8d3f-63342a61e3cc.html


At least the article noted that the PGC's positions on these types of things are clear as mud.


----------



## PA prime

I'm in 5c also, haven't seen a deer.


----------



## mathewsman_53

bowtechlx said:


> This week in a nut shell lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This in the big old pile of scat left for me 10 yards away from my ground blind.
> 
> I think they are trying to tell me something lol


That is a huge turd. Haha


----------



## bowtechlx

mathewsman_53 said:


> That is a huge turd. Haha


Lmao. I know right, it almost hijacked a ride on the bottom of my boots. That would have been a miserable ride home.


So what do you think? Big Coyote or small bear poo? Lol


----------



## King

pope125 said:


> So is tagging a buck on the horns .Thanks for the info , lol . Have a good day !!


No reason to get smart with him. He's only trying to advise you of the legality of Ozonics. Hell, might just save you from a ticket sometime if you obey the law.


----------



## King

bowtechlx said:


> Lmao. I know right, it almost hijacked a ride on the bottom of my boots. That would have been a miserable ride home.
> 
> 
> So what do you think? Big Coyote or small bear poo? Lol


Looks almost human to me...


----------



## bowtechlx

King said:


> Looks almost human to me...


It was full of hair lol. Probably a werewolf, that just my luck haha. [emoji83] [emoji83] [emoji83] [emoji88] [emoji88] [emoji88] [emoji83] [emoji83] [emoji83]


----------



## Shady25_X20

bowtechlx said:


> Same thing here. I'm in 2C and I have hardly seen any rut activity yet. Its driving me nuts lol.


I've seen 4 deer this year so far (all were seen in one morning before 7:30AM!!!) and I've been out every Friday and Saturday since archery started. I keep wondering if it is something I'm doing wrong (scent or too noisy coming in).


----------



## mathewsman_53

bowtechlx said:


> Lmao. I know right, it almost hijacked a ride on the bottom of my boots. That would have been a miserable ride home.
> 
> 
> So what do you think? Big Coyote or small bear poo? Lol


I was leaning toward Sasquatch. Haha


----------



## treestandnappin

I usually drive 4-6 hrs a day and haven't seen deer in probably 3 weeks that aren't splattered all over the road. Have only seen a few little ones in the woods. Weird year around here


----------



## irnwrkr3

It's been one of the most challenging PA seasons that I've had in a while, but I got it done. I've hunted hard this year and until today I hadn't seen a legal buck during shooting hours. Vacation is over and I'm back to work tomorrow.....with a smile of coarse. 

I decided today would be an all day sit no matter what. Got in my stand at 5:30 and sat till 10 with not much luck. I decided at that point I was going to relocate to another stand location that I scouted but never hunted. By 10:45 I was setup ready to hunt. Around 11, I had a doe walk by followed by a 4 pt shortly after. I figured that maybe this spot could be decent. I walk past this area headed to my usual stand sites without ever seeing any good deer sign.

At about 1:20, I saw movement. I picked up my binoculars and saw that it was a good buck. I grunted to get his attention. After the second grunt, he looked my direction. He stared for a bit then turned the other way. I immediately snort wheezed and he turned right back around and started coming. I let him get to 24 yards broadside before I took the shot. He ran roughly 60 yards and crashed.

I'd like to thank all you guys on here for keeping this PA thread interesting. It helped me get through a tough but fun bow season. Good luck to those of you still out there, and congrats to those that got it done.


----------



## mathewsman_53

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 3207745
> 
> 
> It's been one of the most challenging PA seasons that I've had in a while, but I got it done. I've hunted hard this year and until today I hadn't seen a legal buck during shooting hours. Vacation is over and I'm back to work tomorrow.....with a smile of coarse.
> 
> I decided today would be an all day sit no matter what. Got in my stand at 5:30 and sat till 10 with not much luck. I decided at that point I was going to relocate to another stand location that I scouted but never hunted. By 10:45 I was setup ready to hunt. Around 11, I had a doe walk by followed by a 4 pt shortly after. I figured that maybe this spot could be decent. I walk past this area headed to my usual stand sites without ever seeing any good deer sign.
> 
> At about 1:20, I saw movement. I picked up my binoculars and saw that it was a good buck. I grunted to get his attention. After the second grunt, he looked my direction. He stared for a bit then turned the other way. I immediately snort wheezed and he turned right back around and started coming. I let him get to 24 yards broadside before I took the shot. He ran roughly 60 yards and crashed.
> 
> I'd like to thank all you guys on here for keeping this PA thread interesting. It helped me get through a tough but fun bow season. Good luck to those of you still out there, and congrats to those that got it done.


Awesome buck!! Congratulations! 
Persistence paid off for you for sure!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 3207745
> 
> 
> It's been one of the most challenging PA seasons that I've had in a while, but I got it done. I've hunted hard this year and until today I hadn't seen a legal buck during shooting hours. Vacation is over and I'm back to work tomorrow.....with a smile of coarse.
> 
> I decided today would be an all day sit no matter what. Got in my stand at 5:30 and sat till 10 with not much luck. I decided at that point I was going to relocate to another stand location that I scouted but never hunted. By 10:45 I was setup ready to hunt. Around 11, I had a doe walk by followed by a 4 pt shortly after. I figured that maybe this spot could be decent. I walk past this area headed to my usual stand sites without ever seeing any good deer sign.
> 
> At about 1:20, I saw movement. I picked up my binoculars and saw that it was a good buck. I grunted to get his attention. After the second grunt, he looked my direction. He stared for a bit then turned the other way. I immediately snort wheezed and he turned right back around and started coming. I let him get to 24 yards broadside before I took the shot. He ran roughly 60 yards and crashed.
> 
> I'd like to thank all you guys on here for keeping this PA thread interesting. It helped me get through a tough but fun bow season. Good luck to those of you still out there, and congrats to those that got it done.


Congrats!


----------



## bowtechlx

I just saw a old doe with 2 yearlings following her. 

Thank god theirs still hope for the next 3 days lol.

I'm so excited to see deer on the hoof, and not on the side of the road dead .


----------



## 12-Ringer

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 3207745
> 
> 
> It's been one of the most challenging PA seasons that I've had in a while, but I got it done. I've hunted hard this year and until today I hadn't seen a legal buck during shooting hours. Vacation is over and I'm back to work tomorrow.....with a smile of coarse.
> 
> I decided today would be an all day sit no matter what. Got in my stand at 5:30 and sat till 10 with not much luck. I decided at that point I was going to relocate to another stand location that I scouted but never hunted. By 10:45 I was setup ready to hunt. Around 11, I had a doe walk by followed by a 4 pt shortly after. I figured that maybe this spot could be decent. I walk past this area headed to my usual stand sites without ever seeing any good deer sign.
> 
> At about 1:20, I saw movement. I picked up my binoculars and saw that it was a good buck. I grunted to get his attention. After the second grunt, he looked my direction. He stared for a bit then turned the other way. I immediately snort wheezed and he turned right back around and started coming. I let him get to 24 yards broadside before I took the shot. He ran roughly 60 yards and crashed.
> 
> I'd like to thank all you guys on here for keeping this PA thread interesting. It helped me get through a tough but fun bow season. Good luck to those of you still out there, and congrats to those that got it done.


I can agree with the unusual challenge as can many others I hunt with....

That's a GREAT buck...congrats!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Great buck irnwrkr. Way to get it done at the 11th hour. Persistence paid off for you in a big way. Congrats!!!


----------



## KylePA

Irnwrkr- Congrats on a great buck talk about it all working out. You definitely got your money worth of the season pushing it to the last day of vacation.


----------



## nicko

My 2nd of three hunting trips at the Potter lease is in the books. As good as Monday was with clear skies, good temps, and deer movement, Tuesday and this morning were the complete opposites. I got soaked yesterday and this morning was not nearly as miserable but still very wet with a constant foggy mist. The accumulation of mist building up on the trees along with stronger winds made it feel and sound like it was raining. I only stayed until 10am and hit the road home afterwards. No deer seen at all today.

It was still a good trip and every day there so far has given me a little more info to store in my hunting toolkit. My last trip for the season up there will be when we head up for the gun season. I just hope it doesn't rain for that trip.


----------



## bowtechlx

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 3207745
> 
> 
> It's been one of the most challenging PA seasons that I've had in a while, but I got it done. I've hunted hard this year and until today I hadn't seen a legal buck during shooting hours. Vacation is over and I'm back to work tomorrow.....with a smile of coarse.
> 
> I decided today would be an all day sit no matter what. Got in my stand at 5:30 and sat till 10 with not much luck. I decided at that point I was going to relocate to another stand location that I scouted but never hunted. By 10:45 I was setup ready to hunt. Around 11, I had a doe walk by followed by a 4 pt shortly after. I figured that maybe this spot could be decent. I walk past this area headed to my usual stand sites without ever seeing any good deer sign.
> 
> At about 1:20, I saw movement. I picked up my binoculars and saw that it was a good buck. I grunted to get his attention. After the second grunt, he looked my direction. He stared for a bit then turned the other way. I immediately snort wheezed and he turned right back around and started coming. I let him get to 24 yards broadside before I took the shot. He ran roughly 60 yards and crashed.
> 
> I'd like to thank all you guys on here for keeping this PA thread interesting. It helped me get through a tough but fun bow season. Good luck to those of you still out there, and congrats to those that got it done.


Nice buck. Congratulations


----------



## Billy H

Great buck ironworker. Congrats


----------



## rambofirstblood

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 3207745
> 
> 
> It's been one of the most challenging PA seasons that I've had in a while, but I got it done. I've hunted hard this year and until today I hadn't seen a legal buck during shooting hours. Vacation is over and I'm back to work tomorrow.....with a smile of coarse.
> 
> I decided today would be an all day sit no matter what. Got in my stand at 5:30 and sat till 10 with not much luck. I decided at that point I was going to relocate to another stand location that I scouted but never hunted. By 10:45 I was setup ready to hunt. Around 11, I had a doe walk by followed by a 4 pt shortly after. I figured that maybe this spot could be decent. I walk past this area headed to my usual stand sites without ever seeing any good deer sign.
> 
> At about 1:20, I saw movement. I picked up my binoculars and saw that it was a good buck. I grunted to get his attention. After the second grunt, he looked my direction. He stared for a bit then turned the other way. I immediately snort wheezed and he turned right back around and started coming. I let him get to 24 yards broadside before I took the shot. He ran roughly 60 yards and crashed.
> 
> I'd like to thank all you guys on here for keeping this PA thread interesting. It helped me get through a tough but fun bow season. Good luck to those of you still out there, and congrats to those that got it done.


That a beauty , congratulations!


----------



## naturalsteel

Congrats irnwrkr3 ! Awesome buck!


----------



## alancac98

Mr. October said:


> You hear a lot of guys say "If the little ones aren't self-sufficient by now they won't survive the winter". That may be true or it may not be but that train of thought originated with late rifle doe season. I hear it applied to our early archery season when most fawns are 3 months old. You only have to have them follow you out of the woods once bleating the whole way to never shoot another doe with a fawn.


No doubt! Had that happen a few years ago. Shot a doe, never saw the little one until after. Actually it was the little one that led me right to her the next morning. she stood there at about 20 yards watching me gut her momma out, then followed me 200 yards to the truck. Was standing at the wood line watching as I drove off. Haven't pulled back on a doe with young ones since and don't know if I ever will again - it was definitely heartbreaking.


----------



## alancac98

Congrats to all that have gotten it done. Lots of really nice bucks have hit the ground these last two weeks. I only have one more day to hunt, Friday afternoon. Got commitments with the family for Saturday. This has been a great thread and the camaraderie has been outstanding. I don't care what the rest of the country says, there are some damn fine deer here in PA, as we have seen on this thread. Good luck and be safe for the final 3 days of the early season (well at least for most of us as some have much more time).


----------



## bowtechlx

alancac98 said:


> No doubt! Had that happen a few years ago. Shot a doe, never saw the little one until after. Actually it was the little one that led me right to her the next morning. she stood there at about 20 yards watching me gut her momma out, then followed me 200 yards to the truck. Was standing at the wood line watching as I drove off. Haven't pulled back on a doe with young ones since and don't know if I ever will again - it was definitely heartbreaking.


Wow that had to be super hard. I am going to be smarter about what does I choose to shoot.


----------



## fishguts430

Best day for me in the stand today. Had 2 real nice bucks about 150 yards on the neighbors property. Threw a grunt at them and had the one interested. Thought he was going to come down the hill but then he turned and that's when I noticed the hot doe those two were with. About 30 minutes later I had this little 5 point come in at 10 yards. His antlers didn't even go out past his ears but was extremely heavy real young buck. I drew my bow back and was going to take this buck since I havnt killed a buck in a few years but for some reason I just didn't want to kill him, he was smaller and young and no matter how hard I wanted to take him I didn't. Then I had another young buck 8 or 9 point this time and the little heavy buck ran him off. Ears went back hair stood up. It was awesome to see. Then 2 little spikes. They almost looked like button bucks with 2 inch spikes never seen that before. If I would have had my recurve I would have taken that buck but with my compound I guess if want to wait for something bigger and leave the little one grow or hopefully he will step out for my fiance's first deer


----------



## bowtechlx

fishguts430 said:


> Best day for me in the stand today. Had 2 real nice bucks about 150 yards on the neighbors property. Threw a grunt at them and had the one interested. Thought he was going to come down the hill but then he turned and that's when I noticed the hot doe those two were with. About 30 minutes later I had this little 5 point come in at 10 yards. His antlers didn't even go out past his ears but was extremely heavy real young buck. I drew my bow back and was going to take this buck since I havnt killed a buck in a few years but for some reason I just didn't want to kill him, he was smaller and young and no matter how hard I wanted to take him I didn't. Then I had another young buck 8 or 9 point this time and the little heavy buck ran him off. Ears went back hair stood up. It was awesome to see. Then 2 little spikes. They almost looked like button bucks with 2 inch spikes never seen that before. If I would have had my recurve I would have taken that buck but with my compound I guess if want to wait for something bigger and leave the little one grow or hopefully he will step out for my fiance's first deer


Great story. Thumbs up for passing on the smaller one. I hope you get him later on, and I hope u run into one of the big ones soon. [emoji106]


----------



## Squirrel

Sat from 11:00-5:30, skunked again.


----------



## jlh42581

I never saw another deer after the buck this morning.

Went to a stand I've been holding out to hunt. Mist all afternoon turned into thick fog right at primetime.


----------



## fishguts430

Thanks I passed on a small 7 point last year during this time and it was the last buck I saw all year. Just hope something will step out for my fiance this Friday night. Should be good with the Tamps dropping


----------



## PSU Joe

Didn't see a thing tonight in 5C. Was a nice night in the woods though.


----------



## Hammer 1

I finally got it done!! Used 2 calls to bring him in from 80 yards to to 5 yards. Not my biggest but respectable for where I live. Good luck to the rest of you I'm tagged out!!


----------



## irnwrkr3

Congrats Hammer, nice buck!


----------



## Hammer 1

irnwrkr3 said:


> Congrats Hammer, nice buck!


Thanks, I hope some day I can harvest a buck like yours. Congrats!


----------



## tyepsu

I'm sick to my stomach right now and can't sleep. I hit what would be my best buck to date, with about 15 minutes of shooting light left tonight. I honestly could not see if I actually hit him or where I hit him. While looking for my arrow, I found 2 nice size pools of blood. It looked dark like liver blood. I would have backed out normally, however we are supposed to get rain and I was supposed to work tomorrow. I called off already, because I want to make every attempt to find this buck. Me and my friend tracked him down the hilline from where I shot, across the road and up the next hill. Last blood we found was on the edge of the field. I thought I saw eyes across the field and heard something walk into that patch of woods. I am sure we pushed the buck. Hoping he has bedded down and will die overnight. Looked to be a heavy, wide 10 point. I'd guess 140's. It's going to be a long, sleepless night. Going in at first light with another friend to search.


----------



## jesses80

time to move in somebody is showing him self in day light


----------



## bowhuntermanpa

tyepsu said:


> I'm sick to my stomach right now and can't sleep. I hit what would be my best buck to date, with about 15 minutes of shooting light left tonight. I honestly could not see if I actually hit him or where I hit him. While looking for my arrow, I found 2 nice size pools of blood. It looked dark like liver blood. I would have backed out normally, however we are supposed to get rain and I was supposed to work tomorrow. I called off already, because I want to make every attempt to find this buck. Me and my friend tracked him down the hilline from where I shot, across the road and up the next hill. Last blood we found was on the edge of the field. I thought I saw eyes across the field and heard something walk into that patch of woods. I am sure we pushed the buck. Hoping he has bedded down and will die overnight. Looked to be a heavy, wide 10 point. I'd guess 140's. It's going to be a long, sleepless night. Going in at first light with another friend to search.


I'm sure its going to be a long night for you. Try to keep positive and put on a hard search at first light. I been in your shoes before and I found mine the next morning. Good luck and hope you get him.


----------



## bowhuntermanpa

Its been a tough season in 2B I had past on 2 bucks already early this season one 8 point and one 7 point in hopes to get a better one. seen A few 8 points that I would drop the string on but did not get them within 30 yards. Tonight I thought I try a new tree to put my climber in and set up at 3pm then I looked at the time and it was 4:45 and thought it is perfect out no wind temp was 45 where are these bucks then I turned to my right to spit my SkOAL dip out just after I did that I noticed a decent 8 point was walking up my way at 40 yards and had his head on the ground, I'm thinking finally this is it. He stopped and stayed there at 38 yards he threw his head up in the air and started sniffing then slowly he turned and walked off to never be seen again. It was very frustrating Also knowing the weather forecast is calling for High winds for the rest of the week.


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck hammer. Congrats


----------



## bowtechlx

Its raining hard here in 2c.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hammer 1 said:


> I finally got it done!! Used 2 calls to bring him in from 80 yards to to 5 yards. Not my biggest but respectable for where I live. Good luck to the rest of you I'm tagged out!!


Nice...congrats!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jesses80 said:


> time to move in somebody is showing him self in day light
> View attachment 3210345


NICE!!!! Get in there and git-r-dun!!!

Joe


----------



## 30feetup

I'll do rain,snow but this 40 mph wind I am staying in


----------



## 12-Ringer

tyepsu said:


> I'm sick to my stomach right now and can't sleep. I hit what would be my best buck to date, with about 15 minutes of shooting light left tonight. I honestly could not see if I actually hit him or where I hit him. While looking for my arrow, I found 2 nice size pools of blood. It looked dark like liver blood. I would have backed out normally, however we are supposed to get rain and I was supposed to work tomorrow. I called off already, because I want to make every attempt to find this buck. Me and my friend tracked him down the hilline from where I shot, across the road and up the next hill. Last blood we found was on the edge of the field. I thought I saw eyes across the field and heard something walk into that patch of woods. I am sure we pushed the buck. Hoping he has bedded down and will die overnight. Looked to be a heavy, wide 10 point. I'd guess 140's. It's going to be a long, sleepless night. Going in at first light with another friend to search.


Good luck, sending positive energy your way. I hope he's laying right on the edge of that field. If I could offer one small piece....do your best to follow whatever blood you have. Those eyes in the night have duped me more than once. Thought I bumped the deer I was tracking started the next morning where I last saw the eyes NOTHING, not one drop of blood or any sign to indicate the eyes belonged to my deer. Started the Hail Mary grid searching in that area as despite the lack of evidence I was convinced I saw him that evening. Searched with three buddies for 4 hours and nothing. On our way out, with our tails tucked and heads low, we literally stumbled over my buck, dead in the field. He never made it to the edge and the eyes that I saw were those of another deer.

I guess my point, follow the evidence until there is none left. In my case I abandoned the trail the next morning in favor of where I thought I saw him go...had I gone back and started from the last piece of evidence, things would have been much easier. Sure was nice to get lucky!!


Good luck!!!!

Joe


----------



## davydtune

Wicked here in the NW west as well, I'll hide out in my house today, lol!


----------



## jesses80

wish I could be out there right now joe before this wind gets bad but got to get kids off to school first there's a big 8 in this spot to


----------



## pope125

Some pretty good rut action going on this morning in 5C , need something with some size . Bucks running all over the place .


----------



## jlh42581

It's insane at 2200' right now. If it relaxes a little I may scout and sit on the ground for last light.

If I went to work, it would've been 25 degrees and sunny.


----------



## jesses80

ha ha true that my arse will be on the ground today no way I heck I be in a tree today with the wind there calling for.


jlh42581 said:


> It's insane at 2200' right now. If it relaxes a little I may scout and sit on the ground for last light.
> 
> If I went to work, it would've been 25 degrees and sunny.


----------



## jlh42581

It got windy and now it chilled out. This keeps up I'll be in a tree tonight


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Some pretty good rut action going on this morning in 5C , need something with some size . Bucks running all over the place .


Hopefully the right one comes by. It looks like the next two days might be a blowout.


----------



## Mr. October

tyepsu said:


> I'm sick to my stomach right now and can't sleep. I hit what would be my best buck to date, with about 15 minutes of shooting light left tonight. I honestly could not see if I actually hit him or where I hit him. While looking for my arrow, I found 2 nice size pools of blood. It looked dark like liver blood. I would have backed out normally, however we are supposed to get rain and I was supposed to work tomorrow. I called off already, because I want to make every attempt to find this buck. Me and my friend tracked him down the hilline from where I shot, across the road and up the next hill. Last blood we found was on the edge of the field. I thought I saw eyes across the field and heard something walk into that patch of woods. I am sure we pushed the buck. Hoping he has bedded down and will die overnight. Looked to be a heavy, wide 10 point. I'd guess 140's. It's going to be a long, sleepless night. Going in at first light with another friend to search.


Good luck this morning. Hopefully your next post includes a hero picture.


----------



## pope125

It's was nuts for like and hour , and it just shut down .


----------



## King

pope125 said:


> Some pretty good rut action going on this morning in 5C , need something with some size . Bucks running all over the place .


Sure was. Unfortunately I wasn't out. However, one of my hunting buddies was hunting the new farm we got permission to hunt last week and smacked an 8 point at 25 yards at 6:15 this morning chasing a doe with two yearlings. The buck ran 30 yards and dropped. A few minutes later out came a bigger 6 point that proceeded to start chasing the mature doe around some more.


----------



## skinner2

Didn't go out this morning either. I sure hope to get it done tomorrow morning or Saturday.


----------



## Matt Musto

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 3207745
> 
> 
> It's been one of the most challenging PA seasons that I've had in a while, but I got it done. I've hunted hard this year and until today I hadn't seen a legal buck during shooting hours. Vacation is over and I'm back to work tomorrow.....with a smile of coarse.
> 
> I decided today would be an all day sit no matter what. Got in my stand at 5:30 and sat till 10 with not much luck. I decided at that point I was going to relocate to another stand location that I scouted but never hunted. By 10:45 I was setup ready to hunt. Around 11, I had a doe walk by followed by a 4 pt shortly after. I figured that maybe this spot could be decent. I walk past this area headed to my usual stand sites without ever seeing any good deer sign.
> 
> At about 1:20, I saw movement. I picked up my binoculars and saw that it was a good buck. I grunted to get his attention. After the second grunt, he looked my direction. He stared for a bit then turned the other way. I immediately snort wheezed and he turned right back around and started coming. I let him get to 24 yards broadside before I took the shot. He ran roughly 60 yards and crashed.
> 
> I'd like to thank all you guys on here for keeping this PA thread interesting. It helped me get through a tough but fun bow season. Good luck to those of you still out there, and congrats to those that got it done.


Awesome buck Chris! I'm hoping my season takes a turn like yours.


----------



## Squirrel

pope125 said:


> Some pretty good rut action going on this morning in 5C , need something with some size . Bucks running all over the place .


I wish it would start here. I have yet to see any. I am getting burnt out I've been hunting so much and not even seeing a single deer, let alone rut action. Tons of sign everywhere I am hunting, but no deer. I think being state forest land they are just too pressured. I can't figure out any other reason why I am not even seeing does with all the sign; trails, droppings, rubs, scrapes, etc.


----------



## naturalsteel

alancac98 said:


> No doubt! Had that happen a few years ago. Shot a doe, never saw the little one until after. Actually it was the little one that led me right to her the next morning. she stood there at about 20 yards watching me gut her momma out, then followed me 200 yards to the truck. Was standing at the wood line watching as I drove off. Haven't pulled back on a doe with young ones since and don't know if I ever will again - it was definitely heartbreaking.


That's gotta be tough on you! That would bother me also.Just because we're hunters doesn't mean were cruel ! We do so much good for the wildlife that the anti's don't have a clue!


----------



## Matt Musto

I hunted Saturday morning and saw 9 bucks. Videoed a near fight between a 5 and a 4 point with a snort wheeze and grunting. Passed on an open mouthed panting 7 point that looked to be 3.5 years old, 100" range. Had a lot of action for about an hour. I picked my son up and took him on his first treestand hunt and we didn't see a deer. He wants to go again so he enjoyed it. Saw a buck chasing a doe yesterday at 4 on my way home from work, but could not get a good look at his rack. This was very close to my hunting spot. Made the turn and then saw a disheartening sight. In the parking spot of the next farm over was a huge dead buck with his antlers sawed off. His bases where in the 4.5 - 5" range. Can't hep to think it is one of the nicer bucks I was hunting over there as it was only a half mile down the road from my piece.

Well I'm heading north tomorrow. Hopefully a change of pace and some sight unseen public land hunting will help me get it done. I can't hunt the following weekend, the 21st, or the Saturday after Thanksgiving, so after this trip I'm done until the gun season.


----------



## jasonk0519

Does anyone know if the heavy winds are supposed to be all day tomorrow?


----------



## jasonk0519

jasonk0519 said:


> Does anyone know if the heavy winds are supposed to be all day tomorrow?


I'm hunting 5d


----------



## skinner2

jasonk0519 said:


> Does anyone know if the heavy winds are supposed to be all day tomorrow?


From what I am seeing it looks like it will be all day in 2c.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Matt Musto said:


> I hunted Saturday morning and saw 9 bucks. Videoed a near fight between a 5 and a 4 point with a snort wheeze and grunting. Passed on an open mouthed panting 7 point that looked to be 3.5 years old, 100" range. Had a lot of action for about an hour. I picked my son up and took him on his first treestand hunt and we didn't see a deer. He wants to go again so he enjoyed it. Saw a buck chasing a doe yesterday at 4 on my way home from work, but could not get a good look at his rack. This was very close to my hunting spot. Made the turn and then saw a disheartening sight. In the parking spot of the next farm over was a huge dead buck with his antlers sawed off. His bases where in the 4.5 - 5" range. Can't hep to think it is one of the nicer bucks I was hunting over there as it was only a half mile down the road from my piece.
> 
> Well I'm heading north tomorrow. Hopefully a change of pace and some sight unseen public land hunting will help me get it done. I can't hunt the following weekend, the 21st, or the Saturday after Thanksgiving, so after this trip I'm done until the gun season.


Good luck heading North Matt!

Sometimes all it takes is to switch it up a little and look at new areas or past overlooked areas. It was a lesson learned for me this season. Conditions rendered my go to travel corridors useless during the days with the bad weather. Rethinking strategies sometimes will pay off. I learned yesterday to expect the unexpected. Moving forward, I will pay more attention to low percentage overlooked areas.


----------



## davydtune

I've shot a good few deer the very first time I hunted a new place :wink:


----------



## tdj8686

skinner2 said:


> From what I am seeing it looks like it will be all day in 2c.



Sun up to sun down statewide. Gusts up to 50 mph


----------



## dougell

tyepsu said:


> I'm sick to my stomach right now and can't sleep. I hit what would be my best buck to date, with about 15 minutes of shooting light left tonight. I honestly could not see if I actually hit him or where I hit him. While looking for my arrow, I found 2 nice size pools of blood. It looked dark like liver blood. I would have backed out normally, however we are supposed to get rain and I was supposed to work tomorrow. I called off already, because I want to make every attempt to find this buck. Me and my friend tracked him down the hilline from where I shot, across the road and up the next hill. Last blood we found was on the edge of the field. I thought I saw eyes across the field and heard something walk into that patch of woods. I am sure we pushed the buck. Hoping he has bedded down and will die overnight. Looked to be a heavy, wide 10 point. I'd guess 140's. It's going to be a long, sleepless night. Going in at first light with another friend to search.


I'm not trying to be critical or nit-pick you.However,you really shouldn't need a blood trail to find a gut or liver shot deer.I've recovered literally dozens(probably closer to 100) of deer shot in the guts and you rarely every find them with a blood trail.Let them lay and they normally don't go far but they can live over 12 hours.I used to be on a committee that recovered deer in a semi-controlled hunt.We recovered 100 percent of the gut shot deer if the hunter backed out immediately.We rarely recovered them in usable condition if they were even pushed slightly.Usually they were within 50-60 yards of where the hunter lost sight of them,if not pushed.Interestinglt,50% were still alive to some degree the next morning,regardless of what broad head was used.My son liver shot two this year and we had a relatively easy time recovering both but we backed out for at least 12 hours.If I know the shot is back,I don't even check my arrow because chances are,that deer is laying down close by.Never,ever let rain scare you on a gut shot.Good luck.If the deer was hit in the liver,you should still find him.


----------



## tdonovan55

Was out a little bit before work this morning. Pretty gusty with the wind. Rain had stopped which was nice. Zero Deer however. 
Still got two more days. Anything can happen!


----------



## skully1200

Rain seems to have tapered off here in 4D. At least for the time being. Wind comes and goes. No deer.


----------



## Charman03

dougell said:


> I'm not trying to be critical or nit-pick you.However,you really shouldn't need a blood trail to find a gut or liver shot deer.I've recovered literally dozens(probably closer to 100) of deer shot in the guts and you rarely every find them with a blood trail.Let them lay and they normally don't go far but they can live over 12 hours.I used to be on a committee that recovered deer in a semi-controlled hunt.We recovered 100 percent of the gut shot deer if the hunter backed out immediately.We rarely recovered them in usable condition if they were even pushed slightly.Usually they were within 50-60 yards of where the hunter lost sight of them,if not pushed.Interestinglt,50% were still alive to some degree the next morning,regardless of what broad head was used.My son liver shot two this year and we had a relatively easy time recovering both but we backed out for at least 12 hours.If I know the shot is back,I don't even check my arrow because chances are,that deer is laying down close by.Never,ever let rain scare you on a gut shot.Good luck.If the deer was hit in the liver,you should still find him.


That's good advice. By pushing him last night because worried about the rain probably lessened your chances. Had you backed out there wouldn't be blood but smaller of a search area. Good luck hope you find him.


----------



## dougell

We're supposed to have winds up to 50 mph all day and tomorrow and Saturday don't look much better.I went out yesterday morning just to fill a dmap tag and had a 6 point and spike walk by without a care in the world.I only hunted til 7:30 but it seemed like it would be a good day.I went to work and decided to leave and climb another tree around 2:30.I was in a good spot with a perfect wind and expected something to happen.It was just a weird afternoon.I didn't even see a squirrel,which is strange for this spot.I'm kinda wore out from dealing with dead deer so I may hang it up til rifle season and just turkeys and small game.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> I'm not trying to be critical or nit-pick you.However,you really shouldn't need a blood trail to find a gut or liver shot deer.I've recovered literally dozens(probably closer to 100) of deer shot in the guts and you rarely every find them with a blood trail.Let them lay and they normally don't go far but they can live over 12 hours.I used to be on a committee that recovered deer in a semi-controlled hunt.We recovered 100 percent of the gut shot deer if the hunter backed out immediately.We rarely recovered them in usable condition if they were even pushed slightly.Usually they were within 50-60 yards of where the hunter lost sight of them,if not pushed.Interestinglt,50% were still alive to some degree the next morning,regardless of what broad head was used.My son liver shot two this year and we had a relatively easy time recovering both but we backed out for at least 12 hours.If I know the shot is back,I don't even check my arrow because chances are,that deer is laying down close by.Never,ever let rain scare you on a gut shot.Good luck.If the deer was hit in the liver,you should still find him.


Have not tracked to my gut shot deer . If you jump one what are the chances of finding one?


----------



## King

Any updates Tye?


----------



## pope125

Not a bad morning , ended up seeing 7 buck and 12 doe . It was crazy for like the first hour they were running everywhere. Rattled in another small buck to base of tree .


----------



## riceride565

Pope, are you blind rattling or rattling at deer you see? What type of sequence?


----------



## pope125

tyepsu said:


> I'm sick to my stomach right now and can't sleep. I hit what would be my best buck to date, with about 15 minutes of shooting light left tonight. I honestly could not see if I actually hit him or where I hit him. While looking for my arrow, I found 2 nice size pools of blood. It looked dark like liver blood. I would have backed out normally, however we are supposed to get rain and I was supposed to work tomorrow. I called off already, because I want to make every attempt to find this buck. Me and my friend tracked him down the hilline from where I shot, across the road and up the next hill. Last blood we found was on the edge of the field. I thought I saw eyes across the field and heard something walk into that patch of woods. I am sure we pushed the buck. Hoping he has bedded down and will die overnight. Looked to be a heavy, wide 10 point. I'd guess 140's. It's going to be a long, sleepless night. Going in at first light with another friend to search.


If you live anywhere close to 5C or 5D , and need any help PM me .


----------



## pope125

riceride565 said:


> Pope, are you blind rattling or rattling at deer you see? What type of sequence?


Blind Rattling! I never rattle or grunt at a buck I have no plans on shooting . There are guys out there that will grunt and rattle at every single deer they see, I don't get it they are just educating that deer . I really have not set sequence , but I start off slow and get into it a little heavy for like 15 to 20 seconds thats pretty much it . I called in 4 deer the last 2 days blind calling .


----------



## jacobh

What part of 5c do u hunt pope? Im not seeing any rut sign in Limerick area


----------



## Applebag

So I have sort of a problem that I think I've figured out. But I'd like everyones opinion on here.

The first few sits in the elevated blind were super productive. I saw way more bucks than does, even saw my target buck cruising just out of range at 60 yards. There were scrapes popping up EVERYWHERE. Very evident doe bedding area just under the ridge that I use to access the spot. Fast forward to Halloween, we had a big storm come through the day after I think which blew all the leaves around and covered up all the scrapes. My very next sit, I see almost zero deer. I chocked it up to just a bad day and looked forward to next sit as the rut was starting to break open based on everyones comments and people connecting. Next sit, again, saw barely anything all day. The only deer I have seen are using the far side of the property and move through quick.

So, either the rut has them up and moving OUT of their normal patterns and off of the property I use. OR I have pressured this place too much and they are avoiding me. I have only been busted once all year by a lone doe, and it was scent, not movement that spooked her.

When I used to use rifle, it wasn't a big deal because I could just sit the other side of the property on the ground, that's how I surprised my last buck. Problem is I'm not sure I can ground hunt with my bow. I would have to stand up before shooting (havent practiced sitting down yet until I have a reason to, big mistake I know) and I'm worried I will just waste my time and get busted. I am getting a climber for next year but its not in the cards just yet and I'm trying to make a good game plan for this week.

So the question is, should I stay put and hope they come through? Or be aggressive and take a chance at getting close and ground sitting other side of the property?


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> What part of 5c do u hunt pope? Im not seeing any rut sign in Limerick area


Behind the house today in Limerick I had a decent buck running a doe out back while making the kids breakfast. Saw them running in circles, not sure how big but could see antlers from 100 yards or so out the window.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> What part of 5c do u hunt pope? Im not seeing any rut sign in Limerick area


North Coventry , not far from you . Its been crazy yesterday morning saw 30+ deer last night on the oppisite side of property saw one .


----------



## jacobh

Wow yea not far.... The 2 properties I have including my moms I've seen 1 tub total. No scrapes. I do see does every now and again and had cam pics of bucks. These properties were always good properties but this year really bad. A lot I've talked to many said they weren't seeing much rut activity that's why I asked Thanks and good luck.


----------



## jacobh

Kyle I did see a monster headed to my moms on school road a couple days ago. U got a good spot there out back good luck.


----------



## dspell20

pope125 said:


> Have not tracked to my gut shot deer . If you jump one what are the chances of finding one?


My experiences are if you jump a gut shot deer they usually bed within 200 yards. So the likely hood of recovery is very high with some effort looking. 

A liver hit on the other hand a deer usually beds within a few hundred like a gut shot if not bumped. If bumped they can go for miles. Decreasing the chances of recovery dramastically


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> What part of 5c do u hunt pope? Im not seeing any rut sign in Limerick area


I also been sitting close to bedding areas , and in areas between bedding and feed. If you got does your going to see bucks.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks pope Im just getting impatient lol. Been a slow season in Pa. Worse then normal! Thanks again and good luck


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Thanks pope Im just getting impatient lol. Been a slow season in Pa. Worse then normal! Thanks again and good luck


No problem!! For what its worth I had a horrible October for seeing deer . saw one good shooter .


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Thanks pope Im just getting impatient lol. Been a slow season in Pa. Worse then normal! Thanks again and good luck


Hey hang in there , it will happen . To be honest I like the week of the 15th thru the 20th there coming off of lock down there not chasing much and back to cruising looking for the receptive does.


----------



## dspell20

pope125 said:


> Hey hang in there , it will happen . To be honest I like the week of the 15th thru the 20th there coming off of lock down there not chasing much and back to cruising looking for the receptive does.


Pope I agree with you 1000%


----------



## jacobh

Yea I had off all week and barely hunted. My Grandmoms sick so I've been taking care of her instead on my vacation haha. We leave for Md tomorrow for my sons youth hunt so Im pretty much done til next week anyways. If it happens it happens if not Im ok with it. I just like seeing deer and it's getting tough to do that nowadays around this area. Too many houses dosent help


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Have not tracked to my gut shot deer . If you jump one what are the chances of finding one?


It depends.If you just bump them once,you may have a chance.If you push them,your chances are almost zero.If you don't push them,you should recover almost every one.


----------



## fishguts430

Sitting here at work getting ready to leave early at 2 to head out into he woods. Any other soul braving the wind and heading out?


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Yea I had off all week and barely hunted. My Grandmoms sick so I've been taking care of her instead on my vacation haha. We leave for Md tomorrow for my sons youth hunt so Im pretty much done til next week anyways. If it happens it happens if not Im ok with it. I just like seeing deer and it's getting tough to do that nowadays around this area. Too many houses dosent help


Jacobh, You hunt late season ?


----------



## skully1200

fishguts430 said:


> Sitting here at work getting ready to leave early at 2 to head out into he woods. Any other soul braving the wind and heading out?


Been out since before sunrise. Sat through the rain. The wind really hasn't been that bad here yet. Haven't seen a deer.


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Kyle I did see a monster headed to my moms on school road a couple days ago. U got a good spot there out back good luck.


Wonder if it was this guy? Had a number of pictures of him all at night and he has long since disappeared


----------



## jacobh

Yea I hunt all parts of the season. Early and late





pope125 said:


> Jacobh, You hunt late season ?


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Yea I hunt all parts of the season. Early and late


Hey if your still struggling into late season give me a shout you can come to my place and shoot a doe


----------



## jacobh

Kyle have to be honest the one I saw was bigger I believe. Maybe not as wide but higher. Id guess 18" wide but I'll bet his G2s were 12"+ he was 20 yds off the rx by the pond that's in the woods if u know where that is. I have noticed 2 trucks down by the horse farm closer to township line rd not sure if they're in there messing around. My cousins grandparents own almost everything on the other side of gratersford rd all the way to Heffner rd. He was seeing tons of deer and they disappeared too. Not sure where they're all going but they have some good hiding spots



QUOTE=KylePA;1081393505]Wonder if it was this guy? Had a number of pictures of him all at night and he has long since disappeared 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Pope that's really nice bud I appreciate it. I'll be ok though one way or another. I don't like intruding on others . Hence the reason I only have 2 spots. Other places I had they let others hunt and it turned into a mess lol. Thanks for the offer though it was very nice to see some archers still care! Thanks pope


QUOTE=pope125;1081393665]Hey you your still struggling into late season give me a shout you can come to my place and shoot a doe[/QUOTE]


----------



## pa.bowhunter

i hope these high winds don't shut down the deer movement


----------



## yetihunter1

Driving from Phoenixville to Glenmoore last night my wife and i almost hit 4 different deer. Lots of does running around and one small buck....couldn't see the rack well but it was small and inside the ears from what i saw. Our friends out there said this past sunday they saw a deer bolt from the farm across the street into their neighborhood with an arrow stuck in it and 30 minutes later a guy in camo walking around looking for it. When he saw them watching him he got out of there and never came back. I hate poachers.....


----------



## dougell

dspell20 said:


> My experiences are if you jump a gut shot deer they usually bed within 200 yards. So the likely hood of recovery is very high with some effort looking.
> 
> A liver hit on the other hand a deer usually beds within a few hundred like a gut shot if not bumped. If bumped they can go for miles. Decreasing the chances of recovery dramastically


I've literally been on close to,if not more than a 100 gut shot and liver shot deer.A liver shot deer usually beds well within a 100 yards and they don't usually get back up unless you bump them.I've seen them die within minutes but have also seen them live several hours.A gut shot deer will also almost always bed within 100 yards.If they do get up,they usually don't go far.I used to have the statistics for every wounded deer I went on but they were lost in June of 2013 when my office was wiped out in a flood.For about 10 years,I'd go out on at least a dozen of these hits each year and I've formed a solid opinion on how to handle them.If I don't see or hear a deer drop and think the shot may have been back,I back out without even looking for my arrow.You wouldn't believe how many of these deer are still alive the next morning.They're barely alive but still alive non the less.I've also been with many people who thought the shot was better than it was and even after 4 or 5 hours,those deer take off like they aren't even hurt.I can also tell you this,no broadhead can expand your kill zone,even if you throw an axe through them.I've seen just as many deer still alive the next morning that were gut shot with huge mechanicals.Patience and good woodsmanship skills will recover the vast majority of marginally hit deer that actually die.I also don't care about rain washing blood away.I've watched all but one of the last 60 deer I've shot drop or I at least heard them crash.I've never had blood help out with a gut shot because usually there isn't much blood.Let them lay down and search one area at a time the next day.You'll recover almost every one.If you jump them,you can almost always kiss them good-bye.


----------



## jacobh

Yep this is a huge issue in these areas around here it's a true shame




yetihunter1 said:


> Driving from Phoenixville to Glenmoore last night my wife and i almost hit 4 different deer. Lots of does running around and one small buck....couldn't see the rack well but it was small and inside the ears from what i saw. Our friends out there said this past sunday they saw a deer bolt from the farm across the street into their neighborhood with an arrow stuck in it and 30 minutes later a guy in camo walking around looking for it. When he saw them watching him he got out of there and never came back. I hate poachers.....


----------



## pa.bowhunter

fishguts430 said:


> Sitting here at work getting ready to leave early at 2 to head out into he woods. Any other soul braving the wind and heading out?


I'm strapped in.


----------



## strawcat

I hope anyone in a tree is strapped in tonight in this wind


----------



## irnwrkr3

Applebag said:


> So I have sort of a problem that I think I've figured out. But I'd like everyones opinion on here.
> 
> The first few sits in the elevated blind were super productive. I saw way more bucks than does, even saw my target buck cruising just out of range at 60 yards. There were scrapes popping up EVERYWHERE. Very evident doe bedding area just under the ridge that I use to access the spot. Fast forward to Halloween, we had a big storm come through the day after I think which blew all the leaves around and covered up all the scrapes. My very next sit, I see almost zero deer. I chocked it up to just a bad day and looked forward to next sit as the rut was starting to break open based on everyones comments and people connecting. Next sit, again, saw barely anything all day. The only deer I have seen are using the far side of the property and move through quick.
> 
> So, either the rut has them up and moving OUT of their normal patterns and off of the property I use. OR I have pressured this place too much and they are avoiding me. I have only been busted once all year by a lone doe, and it was scent, not movement that spooked her.
> 
> When I used to use rifle, it wasn't a big deal because I could just sit the other side of the property on the ground, that's how I surprised my last buck. Problem is I'm not sure I can ground hunt with my bow. I would have to stand up before shooting (havent practiced sitting down yet until I have a reason to, big mistake I know) and I'm worried I will just waste my time and get busted. I am getting a climber for next year but its not in the cards just yet and I'm trying to make a good game plan for this week.
> 
> So the question is, should I stay put and hope they come through? Or be aggressive and take a chance at getting close and ground sitting other side of the property?


Don't second guess your knowledge of the property you hunt. Trust me this season has been very odd. I found out first hand that the deer are there, just not where you may expect. I shot my buck yesterday at 1:40 in the afternoon right after he stood up to feed. He was bedded in a wide open thicket that I walk past without ever seeing deer in it. I've overlooked that area for years. We have been used to cold November weather with lots of movement. This weather has them acting completely out of character for this time of year. Look at your property and think if you had to move with a sleeping bag on while it was 65+ degrees out, where could you hide and travel with the least amount of pressure and strain on your body. That's where you will find the deer. They just aren't going to travel like normal in these conditions. I came out of work with a tshirt on and walked up steps to my car. I wouldn't do that today with a snowsuit on. They have no choice, so look for the paths of least resistance. Just my thoughts.


----------



## dougell

Check this out Pope125 or anyone else that's using ozonics.Ihttp://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_144736078115815&key=f656c4195ea9eb79f29638cc4de0b282&libId=igwp6hfg0100yjuo000DAdg8pyo25&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.huntingpa.com%2Fforums%2Fubbthreads.php%3Fubb%3Dshowflat%26Number%3D3644026%26page%3D1&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Flancasteronline.com%2Fsports%2Foutdoors%2Fozonics-illegal-for-hunting-in-pennsylvania-rangefinders-are-not%2Farticle_8d427858-8660-11e5-8d3f-63342a61e3cc.html&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.huntingpa.com%2Fforums%2Fubbthreads.php%3Fubb%3Dshowflat%26Number%3D3644026%26page%3D3&title=Ozonics%20illegal%3B%20rangefinders%20are%20not&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.viglink.com%2Fapi%2Fclick%3Fformat%3Dgo%26amp%3Bjsonp%3Dvglnk_144736078115714%26amp%3Bkey%3Df656c4195ea9eb79f29638cc4de0b282%26amp%3BlibId... never knew it until just now but apparently they're illegal.


----------



## dougell

How did that happen?I'll try it again.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ey=f656c4195ea9eb79f29638cc4de0b282&amp;libId...


----------



## dougell

Ok,it worked that time.I'm not trying give anyone a hard time but I don't want to see anyone get pinched either.


----------



## Applebag

irnwrkr3 said:


> Don't second guess your knowledge of the property you hunt. Trust me this season has been very odd. I found out first hand that the deer are there, just not where you may expect. I shot my buck yesterday at 1:40 in the afternoon right after he stood up to feed. He was bedded in a wide open thicket that I walk past without ever seeing deer in it. I've overlooked that area for years. We have been used to cold November weather with lots of movement. This weather has them acting completely out of character for this time of year. Look at your property and think if you had to move with a sleeping bag on while it was 65+ degrees out, where could you hide and travel with the least amount of pressure and strain on your body. That's where you will find the deer. They just aren't going to travel like normal in these conditions. I came out of work with a tshirt on and walked up steps to my car. I wouldn't do that today with a snowsuit on. They have no choice, so look for the paths of least resistance. Just my thoughts.


Appreciate the advice! I might do half and half, because I just cannot make up my mind.


----------



## jlh42581

In a tree getting rained on


----------



## Hindy30

Lcavok99 said:


> Here's the awesome buck my dad shot yeaturday. He wasn't sure of the hit so he backed out and i came along for the morning track job. The deer weighed 195 dressed, and sports a 23.5 inch spread, and has a 28 inch neck, and has a double throat patch. He already lost about 20 pounds from rutting and chasing does, His back bone was clearly visible. Truly a buck of a lifetime.


That's a great deer. Congrats to your dad.


----------



## jesses80

hated too put called it quits early at 2:30 the winds really opened up and branches started coming down seen 1 deer all day that's it back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Hindy30

Mr. October said:


> You hear a lot of guys say "If the little ones aren't self-sufficient by now they won't survive the winter". That may be true or it may not be but that train of thought originated with late rifle doe season. I hear it applied to our early archery season when most fawns are 3 months old. You only have to have them follow you out of the woods once bleating the whole way to never shoot another doe with a fawn.


My attitude is that I don't want to harvest only one, but essentially take 3 out of the herd.


----------



## pope125

Im glad I did not hunt tonight .


----------



## Hindy30

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 3207745
> 
> 
> It's been one of the most challenging PA seasons that I've had in a while, but I got it done. I've hunted hard this year and until today I hadn't seen a legal buck during shooting hours. Vacation is over and I'm back to work tomorrow.....with a smile of coarse.
> 
> I decided today would be an all day sit no matter what. Got in my stand at 5:30 and sat till 10 with not much luck. I decided at that point I was going to relocate to another stand location that I scouted but never hunted. By 10:45 I was setup ready to hunt. Around 11, I had a doe walk by followed by a 4 pt shortly after. I figured that maybe this spot could be decent. I walk past this area headed to my usual stand sites without ever seeing any good deer sign.
> 
> At about 1:20, I saw movement. I picked up my binoculars and saw that it was a good buck. I grunted to get his attention. After the second grunt, he looked my direction. He stared for a bit then turned the other way. I immediately snort wheezed and he turned right back around and started coming. I let him get to 24 yards broadside before I took the shot. He ran roughly 60 yards and crashed.
> 
> I'd like to thank all you guys on here for keeping this PA thread interesting. It helped me get through a tough but fun bow season. Good luck to those of you still out there, and congrats to those that got it done.


Nice buck and exciting way to make it happen. Congrats.


----------



## River420Bottom

Might have just got called on the toughest track job of my life.m my best friend called to tell me his girlfriend's step dad had shot a buck two nights ago, awesome I thought ya know.. I guess when he came back to get a flashlight from the house he fell and passed away on the porch... My dog and I will be there saturday until we find it.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

dougell said:


> How did that happen?I'll try it again.
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ey=f656c4195ea9eb79f29638cc4de0b282&amp;libId...


Interesting, guess I won't be buying one.. Actually looked at them online the other day


----------



## dougell

The reason I posted it,it's certainly not clearly defined in the digest that Ozonics are illegal.I never knew there were until today.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Hoyt1021 said:


> Might have just got called on the toughest track job of my life.m my best friend called to tell me his girlfriend's step dad had shot a buck two nights ago, awesome I thought ya know.. I guess when he came back to get a flashlight from the house he fell and passed away on the porch... My dog and I will be there saturday until we find it.


Wow sorry to hear that. Good luck finding the deer. If you were near me I would help in a heartbeat.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Ok guys hunting the wind tomorrow from the ground who's gonna try it. Convince me to go out.


----------



## bowtechlx

Hey Abbott said:


> Ok guys hunting the wind tomorrow from the ground who's gonna try it. Convince me to go out.


I'm going to be in the blind all day. Its going to be breezy and cooler so I think the deer will be moving. You got to go, this is what us die hard archers live for. The last days during the prime of the rut. Successful or not I love every second of being in the woods.


----------



## bowtechlx

Hey Abbott said:


> Ok guys hunting the wind tomorrow from the ground who's gonna try it. Convince me to go out.


Read the saying I came up with in my avatar.

A bad day huntings better than a good day on the couch.


----------



## bowtechlx

Hoyt1021 said:


> Might have just got called on the toughest track job of my life.m my best friend called to tell me his girlfriend's step dad had shot a buck two nights ago, awesome I thought ya know.. I guess when he came back to get a flashlight from the house he fell and passed away on the porch... My dog and I will be there saturday until we find it.


Sorry to hear that, that's just plain awful. Where are u located. I could help search on Sunday if you are not horribly far away.


----------



## bkellybe

Hey Abbott said:


> Ok guys hunting the wind tomorrow from the ground who's gonna try it. Convince me to go out.


I'm in for the afternoon, have to work in the morning. Not pumped about the wind but we wait all year for November so gonna give it hell. Good luck!


----------



## NEDYARB

TauntoHawk said:


> View attachment 3204553
> View attachment 3204561
> View attachment 3204569
> 
> 
> Here's my NY deer and my morning 25 degree sunrise over the Hudson. I either need to take my goose call with or a bass rod next time I hunt that stand.


congrats. nice buck.


----------



## pope125

Hey Abbott said:


> Ok guys hunting the wind tomorrow from the ground who's gonna try it. Convince me to go out.


Can't kill one sitting at home . Good luck !!


----------



## Hey Abbott

I have no ground blind and was gonna go on foot and find some dead fall to sit in. I live in the mountains so I am gonna go in the low land areas between the mountains.


----------



## NEDYARB

Bow Down said:


> View attachment 3204585
> View attachment 3204601
> 
> 
> Hopefully these pics work. Not the baddest buck in the woods, but it was a good time pulling a little spot and stalk through the drizzle on the way to my stand. Also like his cool point at the base. 2B.


well done from a fellow 2Ber


----------



## jlh42581

It was borderline insane in a tree at dusk. If its like that tomorrow I will be on the ground. I have a blind but in wind like that just staking it would be an issue.

It started at 4 and I almost got down. It then calmed down till 445, aka primetime when it then started pouring and the wind was twice as bad. It was pitch black by five.

It was blowing clothes out of my jeep when I opened the hatch.


----------



## NEDYARB

pope125 said:


> I also been sitting close to bedding areas , and in areas between bedding and feed. If you got does your going to see bucks.


Good piece of advice right there.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Hindy30 said:


> My attitude is that I don't want to harvest only one, but essentially take 3 out of the herd.


I'm not convinced that shooting a doe in archery means the fawns will die....it's obvious some have never raised or butchered livestock.


----------



## KylePA

LetThemGrow said:


> I'm not convinced that shooting a doe in archery means the fawns will die....it's obvious some have never raised or butchered livestock.


I think a lot of people make the mistake of letting the human emotion get involved here. Is it sad to have them follow you out of the woods or watch you gut their mother, yes, but at the same time those fawns will find another family group within a couple days. Deer are social creatures, I would care to guess that the survival rate for those fawns that you orphan in bow season is not that much different than leaving Mom walk to live another day. If you want to shoot a doe, it should matter very little if she has fawns with her or not, and regardless if you see them or not, almost all mature does in archery season had or have fawns.


----------



## jacobh

Exactly... Sad yes but that fawn will meet up with another group or mature doe and survive. What does everyone think happens when the mom kicks the fawns off during the rut? They don't starve til the ruts over they eat and meet up with other fawns. They will survive no matter what anyone thinks





LetThemGrow said:


> I'm not convinced that shooting a doe in archery means the fawns will die....it's obvious some have never raised or butchered livestock.


----------



## fishguts430

Wind down here in 5b was not bad. Going tovgo out in the am. Would love to go out in the pm but have prior arrangements. Then sitting all day Saturday in 2 different stands. Also seen 2 doe this evening


----------



## Hammer 1

Hoyt1021 said:


> Might have just got called on the toughest track job of my life.m my best friend called to tell me his girlfriend's step dad had shot a buck two nights ago, awesome I thought ya know.. I guess when he came back to get a flashlight from the house he fell and passed away on the porch... My dog and I will be there saturday until we find it.


So sorry to hear that. Wishing you guys the best!


----------



## skully1200

Today was disappointing. Sat in a stand where I have seen double digit deer every time I've been out this year. Shot a doe the second Saturday, so I have been in buck mode, figuring with the numbers of doe that I see in that area, it's only a matter of time until the bucks are sniffing around. 
Well, dark to dark through the rain and everything else, nothing. Zip, zero, zilch. Not a tail, not a hair. Work tomorrow, and then one last chance on Saturday.


----------



## River420Bottom

Thanks all for the thoughts and helping hands, a couple guys went and looked yesterday without much luck. If someone finds it before Saturday that would be great, if not I'll keep ya posted. Thanks again, from my buddy also


----------



## bowtechlx

I'm getting ready to head to the woods and boy does it sound nasty outside. 

I hope I still have a ground blind and not a fancy camo cubed kite lol. 

Good luck to everyone going out, please avoid the tree stands. If you do feel like a roller coaster of a tree ride please remember your safety harness.

Go get em lol. 😁👍💪😉


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Strapped in and waiting for daylight


----------



## fishguts430

All set up. Its windy but not as bad as i thought it would be in 5b. My trees not swaying if thats any indication lol


----------



## JJBuckSnort

In tree and not as bad wind wise as I thought it was going to be. Hunting scotia in 4D. Good luck to everyone out!


----------



## irnwrkr3

Good luck to everyone out today. Be safe, wear your harness, your family depends on you!!


----------



## nicko

I'm glad we still have the extra 2 weeks here in 5C because my work will not let me get out today or tomorrow and probably not until next Friday at the earliest. 

Good luck to all still out there trying to get it done at the 11th hour of the 1st part of the season (don't forget about the post-Christmas season to come).


----------



## pope125

Well this morning was a first in 40 years of bowhunting , I never herd the alarm go off I wake up and its 5:15 .


----------



## irnwrkr3

pope125 said:


> Well this morning was a first in 40 years of bowhunting , I never herd the alarm go off I wake up and its 5:15 .


I harvested my biggest buck to date on a day when I slept in by accident and didn't get to my stand till 8am. He came by at 8:20... It's not over, go get em pope!


----------



## davydtune

Good luck everyone! It's gonna be a good day :wink:


----------



## fishguts430

A spike and a wee little 6 point so far. I wanted to take the little 6 so bad just so i can be done and get on with small game hunting but i just couldnt do it


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hoyt1021 said:


> Might have just got called on the toughest track job of my life.m my best friend called to tell me his girlfriend's step dad had shot a buck two nights ago, awesome I thought ya know.. I guess when he came back to get a flashlight from the house he fell and passed away on the porch... My dog and I will be there saturday until we find it.


Wow....send positive thoughts your way and prayers for your friends family.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## skinner2

Nothing here yet , I can stay out to mid morning before heading to work. Hope it all comes together today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KylePA said:


> I think a lot of people make the mistake of letting the human emotion get involved here. Is it sad to have them follow you out of the woods or watch you gut their mother, yes, but at the same time those fawns will find another family group within a couple days. Deer are social creatures, I would care to guess that the survival rate for those fawns that you orphan in bow season is not that much different than leaving Mom walk to live another day. If you want to shoot a doe, it should matter very little if she has fawns with her or not, and regardless if you see them or not, almost all mature does in archery season had or have fawns.


That really depends on a host a factors. Now that portions of the state have Seasons opening in September and doe certainly can and do drop fawns as late as July will certainly impact survival as would the current status of the local herd. Nursing doe can only support "x" amount of fawns and will chase fawns off who are trying to nurse if she can't support.

I am not disagreeing with you, just pointing out there are SEVERAL factors that impact fawn mortality if their mother is not with them....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Exactly... Sad yes but that fawn will meet up with another group or mature doe and survive. What does everyone think happens when the mom kicks the fawns off during the rut? They don't starve til the ruts over they eat and meet up with other fawns. They will survive no matter what anyone thinks


Even a late dropped fawn is 4-months old come the rut, most are closer to 6....

Like I mentioned above, an abandoned fawn doesn't need just a mature doe, it needs a nursing doe (depending on a host of factors) 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck guys! Still dark here in KS, we've got about 90-minutes before we arrive at the farm.

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

It's rockn at my house. No thanks. I'll go later and pull an all day tomorrow.

I'm surprised the house didn't blow away.


----------



## bkellybe

I'm heading out early afternoon. I don't have much experience ground hunting so I will probably strap in and rock and roll in a tree. Might grab the climber and weasel in a Lil closer to a bedding area. Good luck today guys!


----------



## riceride565

pope125 said:


> Blind Rattling! I never rattle or grunt at a buck I have no plans on shooting . There are guys out there that will grunt and rattle at every single deer they see, I don't get it they are just educating that deer . I really have not set sequence , but I start off slow and get into it a little heavy for like 15 to 20 seconds thats pretty much it . I called in 4 deer the last 2 days blind calling .


Thanks Pope! I figured just checking, usually I had good success with a similar tactic, though it has not produced well this year.


----------



## pope125

riceride565 said:


> Thanks Pope! I figured just checking, usually I had good success with a similar tactic, though it has not produced well this year.


Just need the right deer .


----------



## Shady25_X20

jlh42581 said:


> It's rockn at my house. No thanks. I'll go later and pull an all day tomorrow.
> 
> I'm surprised the house didn't blow away.


I went out for about an hour, hour and a half and got out of the tree. I was rocking like crazy and getting hit with falling twigs. If it calms down this afternoon I'll go, but right now looking at an all day sit tomorrow. Be safe and be smart guys.


----------



## Missions95

Still rockin and rolling. Saw three does, but they were running. It's probably gusting to 30 right now in 4C


----------



## tdonovan55

Wind was terrible bad here in 1B. I stayed out till 8. Then I called it quits to get to work. 
Saw a rabbit, raccoon, and a few squirrels. Didn't see a deer.
At work the rest of the day. I will be out again tomorrow, weather loooks a little better.
I've never had much luck hunting deer in the wind.

If you guys are out today, I'd get down out of the stand and do some spot and stalk. Might get a shot on one you never know.


----------



## onebigdude

Been in the stand since 6 in 1A. Took today off work to put in all day sits the last 2 days. With the tree swaying like it is, I'm going to call it a day mid morning. Had a doe run by around 7:30 but I dont think I could have fought the wind enough to feel comfortable taking a shot, even if she had stopped


----------



## quadcam

tdonovan55 said:


> Wind was terrible bad here in 1B. I stayed out till 8. Then I called it quits to get to work.
> Saw a rabbit, raccoon, and a few squirrels. Didn't see a deer.
> At work the rest of the day. I will be out again tomorrow, weather loooks a little better.
> I've never had much luck hunting deer in the wind.
> 
> If you guys are out today, I'd get down out of the stand and do some spot and stalk. Might get a shot on one you never know.


If the leaves were wet I would...


----------



## jacobh

So your saying the fawns are still nursing this time of year? They can't live without milk?





12-Ringer said:


> Even a late dropped fawn is 4-months old come the rut, most are closer to 6....
> 
> Like I mentioned above, an abandoned fawn doesn't need just a mature doe, it needs a nursing doe (depending on a host of factors)
> 
> Joe


----------



## irnwrkr3

A buddy of mine is out for an all day sit in Donegal Pa and he has been texting me that he's seeing deer on the move today. He switched it up and is hunting closer to the edge of the property boarding the highway. Said he had a decent buck come through trailing a doe at 8:30 roughly just out of shooting range. This is a similar situation to mine the other day. The bucks seem to be moving on the very edge of the properties in this odd weather we are having. He can see his truck from his stand, just as I could where I shot my buck the other day. If your not hunting the fringes of your property guys, consider a stand sight change.


----------



## speedy743

Hunted all day Wednesday in the rain in 2E (other than the hour we ran to laundry mat to dry our clothes and grab some lunch). Saw 16 then. I think 9 were bucks. All 6's, 4's or smaller. In that hour-hour and a half we were gone a pretty decent 9 walked by a camera and probably past my cousins stand. Moral of the story...hunt all day. 

Anyway I came back home to work yesterday so I wouldn't hear complaints about taking too much time off since it's my first year where I work. 

Went hunting today and this guy walked by at 7:15. Wasn't following a doe. Never got him on camera before so it was a pleasant surprise. Walked right past me at maybe 8 yards. Only got about 60 yards before expiring. 

Far from huge, but pretty decent. Especially for my first buck with a bow.


----------



## jesses80

congrats speedy nice buck.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> That really depends on a host a factors. Now that portions of the state have Seasons opening in September and doe certainly can and do drop fawns as late as July will certainly impact survival as would the current status of the local herd. Nursing doe can only support "x" amount of fawns and will chase fawns off who are trying to nurse if she can't support.
> 
> I am not disagreeing with you, just pointing out there are SEVERAL factors that impact fawn mortality if their mother is not with them....
> 
> Joe


I saw several fawns still with spots in September and October this year.


----------



## Mr. October

speedy743 said:


> Hunted all day Wednesday in the rain in 2E (other than the hour we ran to laundry mat to dry our clothes and grab some lunch). Saw 16 then. I think 9 were bucks. All 6's, 4's or smaller. In that hour-hour and a half we were gone a pretty decent 9 walked by a camera and probably past my cousins stand. Moral of the story...hunt all day.
> 
> Anyway I came back home to work yesterday so I wouldn't hear complaints about taking too much time off since it's my first year where I work.
> 
> Went hunting today and this guy walked by at 7:15. Wasn't following a doe. Never got him on camera before so it was a pleasant surprise. Walked right past me at maybe 8 yards. Only got about 60 yards before expiring.
> 
> Far from huge, but pretty decent. Especially for my first buck with a bow.


That's a great buck for anyone let alone a first-bow buck.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Great buck speedy, congrats.


----------



## Ned250

irnwrkr3 said:


> Great buck speedy, congrats.


Dude that's a great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Ned250

My brother invited me up to hunt his farm in northern NJ for the weekend. He's got some big boys up here, but the land is some very hard hunting! Thicker than anything I hunt. 

He put me on one of the few climbable trees between thickets and a secluded field. They funnel in off the fields into the thicket. The trails in the field look like bicycle trails they're used so much. The NW winds were perfect for this, except...

When a 150" ten decides to come out of the opposite side thicket instead of the field. It's so thick in these cypress trees I had no shots behind me. He got to within 5yds of my tree and then encountered my trail. He put on the brakes and then took one hop back and walked away. I needed him to go ten more yards for a chipshot. 

That wouldve been my biggest bow buck by a good margin. GRRRRRRRRRRRRR. An incredible encounter but one that's going to haunt me for a while.


----------



## speedy743

Thanks guys!


----------



## Matt Musto

speedy743 said:


> Hunted all day Wednesday in the rain in 2E (other than the hour we ran to laundry mat to dry our clothes and grab some lunch). Saw 16 then. I think 9 were bucks. All 6's, 4's or smaller. In that hour-hour and a half we were gone a pretty decent 9 walked by a camera and probably past my cousins stand. Moral of the story...hunt all day.
> 
> Anyway I came back home to work yesterday so I wouldn't hear complaints about taking too much time off since it's my first year where I work.
> 
> Went hunting today and this guy walked by at 7:15. Wasn't following a doe. Never got him on camera before so it was a pleasant surprise. Walked right past me at maybe 8 yards. Only got about 60 yards before expiring.
> 
> Far from huge, but pretty decent. Especially for my first buck with a bow.
> 
> View attachment 3217649


Congrats Speedy! What WMU did you get that deer?


----------



## irnwrkr3

Ned250 said:


> My brother invited me up to hunt his farm in northern NJ for the weekend. He's got some big boys up here, but the land is some very hard hunting! Thicker than anything I hunt.
> 
> He put me on one of the few climbable trees between thickets and a secluded field. They funnel in off the fields into the thicket. The trails in the field look like bicycle trails they're used so much. The NW winds were perfect for this, except...
> 
> When a 150" ten decides to come out of the opposite side thicket instead of the field. It's so thick in these cypress trees I had no shots behind me. He got to within 5yds of my tree and then encountered my trail. He put on the brakes and then took one hop back and walked away. I needed him to go ten more yards for a chipshot.
> 
> That wouldve been my biggest bow buck by a good margin. GRRRRRRRRRRRRR. An incredible encounter but one that's going to haunt me for a while.


I still can see the droptine 13pt standing 11yrds from me with no shot opportunities. That's been 8 years ago. A friend of mine shot him 2 days later on his property 1/2 mile away on the other side of a major highway. When he showed me a picture, my heart sank! I was happy for him though. Those big boys will always pop up in your mind every now and then.


----------



## EXsystem

speedy743 said:


> Hunted all day Wednesday in the rain in 2E (other than the hour we ran to laundry mat to dry our clothes and grab some lunch). Saw 16 then. I think 9 were bucks. All 6's, 4's or smaller. In that hour-hour and a half we were gone a pretty decent 9 walked by a camera and probably past my cousins stand. Moral of the story...hunt all day.
> 
> Anyway I came back home to work yesterday so I wouldn't hear complaints about taking too much time off since it's my first year where I work.
> 
> Went hunting today and this guy walked by at 7:15. Wasn't following a doe. Never got him on camera before so it was a pleasant surprise. Walked right past me at maybe 8 yards. Only got about 60 yards before expiring.
> 
> Far from huge, but pretty decent. Especially for my first buck with a bow.
> 
> View attachment 3217649


That's a nice deer. Congrats


----------



## bkellybe

Wow wind is cranking.....never good when you have to saw a tree that fell across the driveway to your hunting spot. Might give the ground and pound a whirl. At least get some scouting it.

Awesome deer speedy!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats speedy!*

My Brother-in-Law and I were out till noon in 4E today. He went in his treestand but did not stay in it very long with the wind. He saw 3 doe well out of bow range that went into the standing corn a bit after 7am. 

About 7:30 an average sized doe went by me just under 25yds heading to the swamp. She came from an unexpected direction and never gave me a clear enough shot to feel comfortable taking.


----------



## bowhuntermanpa

speedy743 said:


> Hunted all day Wednesday in the rain in 2E (other than the hour we ran to laundry mat to dry our clothes and grab some lunch). Saw 16 then. I think 9 were bucks. All 6's, 4's or smaller. In that hour-hour and a half we were gone a pretty decent 9 walked by a camera and probably past my cousins stand. Moral of the story...hunt all day.
> 
> Anyway I came back home to work yesterday so I wouldn't hear complaints about taking too much time off since it's my first year where I work.
> 
> Went hunting today and this guy walked by at 7:15. Wasn't following a doe. Never got him on camera before so it was a pleasant surprise. Walked right past me at maybe 8 yards. Only got about 60 yards before expiring.
> 
> Far from huge, but pretty decent. Especially for my first buck with a bow.
> 
> View attachment 3217649


Nice Buck congrats


----------



## speedy743

Matt Musto said:


> Congrats Speedy! What WMU did you get that deer?



5A. It's a new farm I got this year. We have land in 2E but this is 20 mins away..not 3 hours...so it may become my new favorite spot. 

There's another one about that big but he has crab claws. Hoping he makes it to next year.


----------



## quadcam

Should catch something in or going to the field such a beautiful Creek bottom. I just like to sit and listen to the feeder stream.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Starting to turn white here in 1B. The wind has died down I may head out looking for a doe.


----------



## speedy743

Matt Musto said:


> Congrats Speedy! What WMU did you get that deer?



5A. It's a new farm I got this year. We have land in 2E but this is 20 mins away..not 3 hours...so it may become my new favorite spot. 

There's another one about that big but he has crab claws. Hoping he makes it to next year.


----------



## davepfb

I think the wind has picked up in 1A, been in the stand since noon and I'm thinking about getting down hunting till 10 this morning and saw nothing


----------



## NEDYARB

Nice buck speedy


----------



## Hey Abbott

Had a shooter skoot by me at 50-60 yards. Way to far for a shot in these winds. Definately frustrating not connecting but at least I'm getting the hang of public land and where the bucks are at.


----------



## 138104

So, who is hunting from a stand tomorrow? The winds look a little fierce...


----------



## Ryanp019

Perry24 said:


> So, who is hunting from a stand tomorrow? The winds look a little fierce...


I think only 10-15mph tomorrow


----------



## pope125

I'll be in a tree in the morning looking to kill one on my Birthday !


----------



## 138104

Ryanp019 said:


> I think only 10-15mph tomorrow


This is what AccuWeather is showing.


----------



## 138104

See if this worked.


----------



## jesses80

seen 4 doe today not one buck


----------



## jesses80

hope you do pope and happy birthday.


pope125 said:


> I'll be in a tree in the morning looking to kill one on my Birthday !


----------



## naturalsteel

Saw 11 doe today in 4E and not one buck! Really weird activity this year!


----------



## Ryanp019

Perry24 said:


> See if this worked.


I'm in Shermansdale weather channel says 10-15....so I don't know. Guess we will see when the tree is swaying


----------



## naturalsteel

Perry24 said:


> So, who is hunting from a stand tomorrow? The winds look a little fierce...


I'll be in my stand tomorrow. Wasn't as bad as i thought it would be today.


----------



## pope125

Boy I really wish I had a stand in a bottom close to a bedding area .


----------



## pope125

jesses80 said:


> hope you do pope and happy birthday.


Thanks for the B-day wish !


----------



## LetThemGrow

Happy Birthday!


----------



## nicko

Get em Bob!! Hope you can top your b-day cake with some big gnarly antlers.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Boy I really wish I had a stand in a bottom close to a bedding area .


My buddy is heading out tomorrow morning on the 5C property we hunt. I told him there has been a sustained high WEST wind all day today and projected into tonight and tomorrow morning and I suggested that he concentrate on the areas that are protected from these W winds. On top of this, these areas that will provide a wind break have not been touched by us all season. They are ripe. Now I'll wait to talk to him tomorrow and hear what he did and what he saw.


----------



## whizkid22

Hunting the northern tip of 1A tonight. Wind was howling and there was snow flying but it was fun. Had a great buck cruise 100 yards behind me just before last light. Grunted at him but he was in a mission to get somewhere else. 2 minute after I grunted, a small 6 came crashing in to my call....very cool. Good luck to all those venturing out tomorrow. I will be out all day hoping for a little 9th inning magic.


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> I'll be in a tree in the morning looking to kill one on my Birthday !


Happy birthday Pope! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## jacobh

Happy birthday pope!!!! Saw 19 in one field with 1 buck absolutely no chasing. Rut over???


----------



## manowar669

jacobh said:


> Happy birthday pope!!!! Saw 19 in one field with 1 buck absolutely no chasing. Rut over???


Hasn't really geared up yet. 4pt cruising 20 mins before legal shooting time.


----------



## FEARDEMONHUNTER

What's everyone's take on French Creek Outfitters. I live in Pottstown and I'm trying to find a shop to get my new bow at. 
Good and bad reviews appreciated.


----------



## Hindy30

FEARDEMONHUNTER said:


> What's everyone's take on French Creek Outfitters. I live in Pottstown and I'm trying to find a shop to get my new bow at.
> Good and bad reviews appreciated.


I had a bad experience and they weren't even friendly about it. Never went back after that. I haven't heard anything good either.


----------



## Applebag

FEARDEMONHUNTER said:


> What's everyone's take on French Creek Outfitters. I live in Pottstown and I'm trying to find a shop to get my new bow at.
> Good and bad reviews appreciated.


If you look back over the last 100 pages you'll find dozens of opinions on them. 

I'll save you the time, they all agree that place is one of the worst.


----------



## 138104

Wind doesn't seem too bad. Good luck and be safe to those heading out today!


----------



## strawcat

It's the bottom of the 9th boys let's put some bucks in the dirt today! Good luck to everyone out today


----------



## Mr. October

Happy birthday Bob! (Pope125)


----------



## Mr. October

FEARDEMONHUNTER said:


> What's everyone's take on French Creek Outfitters. I live in Pottstown and I'm trying to find a shop to get my new bow at.
> Good and bad reviews appreciated.


Several guys here don't like them. I've bought several bows and a lot of stuff over the years there with no problems. But I have known Wayne (manager of the archery department for many years). I've never had any issues there. But it depends who is working the counter and whether they know what they are doing. Typically, I'm just buying there and doing my own setup. 

If you aren't sure, it really isn't that long of a trip to Lancaster Archery Supply. If not FCO, I would be at Lancaster for any archery need.


----------



## Billy H

FEARDEMONHUNTER said:


> What's everyone's take on French Creek Outfitters. I live in Pottstown and I'm trying to find a shop to get my new bow at.
> Good and bad reviews appreciated.


You mean the place where the people that work there think they are the second coming. Make the drive to lancaster archery, you wont regret it.

Have a nice stand in a bottom that is sheltered from the wind. Deer bed in there. My son is in it right now. Unfortunately I have to babysit a contractor at one of our buildings today. Good luck all that are out.


----------



## 138104

Happy Birthday, Pope! Hope you kill a big one today.


----------



## Billy H

Sweet buck speedy. Congrats.


----------



## pope125

The parade just went past .


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> The parade just went past .


Did they throw any candy?


----------



## tdj8686

FEARDEMONHUNTER said:


> What's everyone's take on French Creek Outfitters. I live in Pottstown and I'm trying to find a shop to get my new bow at.
> Good and bad reviews appreciated.


If anyone lives close to the selingsgrove area or will be in the area sometime, I highly recommend stopping at Weavers archery. It is right along 522 between selingsgrove and middleburg. Hands down the best shop I have ever been to. Super friendly staff and very knowledgeable. It is strictly an archery shop only. I am very fortunate to live just 15 minutes from the place. Check them out online!


----------



## rambofirstblood

Mr. October said:


> Did they throw any candy?


:set1_rolf2:

Happy b-day pope , hope you don't mind, it's also my wifes b-day and I got you both the same gift.
:shade:

Good luck everyone.


----------



## skinner2

Just had a nice 8 point come through. Unfortunately I wasn't able to.get a shot off. He came trotting through and stopped 20 yards but didn't have a clear shot. Looked like he was on a mission.


----------



## Applebag

Action all morning. Chasing hard. My target buck even showed up for the party. Milled around at 50 ish yards and as he was leaving I let off a grunt which brought him back a little but he never committed.


----------



## riceride565

Nice morning, 4 doe and one 6pt. One coyote, no shots.b(2D) Heading in for some family time and then out this afternoon (2B).


----------



## tdonovan55

One lone doe this morning. Then had to go to work. We did have some light snow on the ground here in 1B.

Back out for the final sit later on after work. Hope I have some better luck than I've been having.

Good luck guys!


----------



## onebigdude

Saw 3 bucks this morning. A decent 6 around 7:15 that will be a nice deer next year. The 8 I'm after came in around 8 but followed the 1 path I have no shot at. So frustrating to have him at 25 yards but no shot. Closest I've been to taking a buck in the last 12 years. Then a fork around 8:50


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Deer were chasing big time around my place yesterday. On my way home around 9 I saw multiple bucks in fields chasing doe. Sat behind my house for the evening and saw 6 doe. Pulled my camera card and had 3 buck chasing a few does in my food plot between noon and 3. I got to the stand at 3:15. Went out this morning saw a 120 limping through my field away from me. On my walk out I heard grunting and saw a big one chasing a doe across my yard


----------



## kbob

3.5 hrs in the stand and absolutely no deer today - getting some yardwork done. will probably see deer then.


----------



## Ol' red beard

4pt came running thru, then a nice 8 but out 60yds... grunted but no dice


----------



## hartzell932

tdj8686 said:


> If anyone lives close to the selingsgrove area or will be in the area sometime, I highly recommend stopping at Weavers archery. It is right along 522 between selingsgrove and middleburg. Hands down the best shop I have ever been to. Super friendly staff and very knowledgeable. It is strictly an archery shop only. I am very fortunate to live just 15 minutes from the place. Check them out online!



My buddy lives literally right across the street from them and we stopped in a few weeks ago when I was up after duck hunting and this shop is one of the nicest Ive ever been in for sure. Great staff and alot of inventory packed into that small building for sure.


----------



## Hammer 1

FEARDEMONHUNTER said:


> What's everyone's take on French Creek Outfitters. I live in Pottstown and I'm trying to find a shop to get my new bow at.
> Good and bad reviews appreciated.


Make the drive to L.A.S in Lancaster. It will take you an hour but it will be worth the drive. I only live 15 minutes from the place but I would easily drive an hour.


----------



## Hammer 1

Best of luck to all of those still out today!


----------



## nicko

FEARDEMONHUNTER said:


> What's everyone's take on French Creek Outfitters. I live in Pottstown and I'm trying to find a shop to get my new bow at.
> Good and bad reviews appreciated.


They suck. The women at the the front register nice. But I wouldn't let the archery department even wax my bowstring. Stay away.


----------



## pope125

Well my morning started off good I was in between feed and bed and it was action for the first hour then it died , 25+ doe few ratchet heads . All those does and not one sign of the RUT. Then I get a text at 8am my neighbor shot a doe that ran on to my property . Thanks for the B-Day wishes guy's , appreciate it .


----------



## fap1800

Nice to see some good bucks getting arrowed. Up near wallenppaupack and watched a nice 8 chase a doe while I drank my coffee off the back deck.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Hammer 1 said:


> Make the drive to L.A.S in Lancaster. It will take you an hour but it will be worth the drive. I only live 15 minutes from the place but I would easily drive an hour.


X2 I drive over an hour to go there. Actually have normal hours no random days closed.


----------



## skully1200

I've seen 12 today, including 5 bucks. Little ones pushing does. Best buck I saw was the one I jumped within 100 yards of my stand on the way in this morning.


----------



## KMiha

Hammer 1 said:


> Make the drive to L.A.S in Lancaster. It will take you an hour but it will be worth the drive. I only live 15 minutes from the place but I would easily drive an hour.


This. Make the trip, avoid French Creek. One guy dropped my bow out of the press, haven't been back since. If you can, get to Lancaster Archery during the week as it will be a little slower. Unless you can get there as soon as they open Saturday, and I mean before the doors unlock, don't go. They get hammered and the two times I was there before they opened on Saturday, 45 minutes later every employee is busy and there's a line of at least five people waiting. Plus French Creeks stock isn't that great, Hoyt, PSE, Mathews, think I saw one prime in there. Lancaster has pretty much any bow company you want to shoot and go above and beyond. One bow I wanted to shoot they didn't even have a demo, and just took a new one off the rack and set it up with a whisker biscuit and a dloop so I could shoot it.

Plus, pretty sure you just have to hop on 422W then on 30.


----------



## KMiha

Happy birthday Pope. If you're going out in the afternoon, hopefully you can get it done on your birthday.


----------



## fap1800

Has anyone had LAS do a build for them? I have 3 bows all broken down with new graphics. I had this idea that I was going to put them all back together and then realized this might be a bit much for a novice to handle.


----------



## tony21

Just saw 1 buck so far, it was the first "browsing" buck I've ever had have no response to a bleat at all, just kept on walking


----------



## Mr. October

kbob said:


> 3.5 hrs in the stand and absolutely no deer today - getting some yardwork done. will probably see deer then.


No doubt! Lol!


----------



## hrtlnd164

In a blind with my daughter 9 hours yesterday, had a 4 pt. licking the decoy's tail about 8am.. That was it for the day. 4 hours this morning-nothing to be seen. I travel the back roads every day for work, usually 60-100 miles most days. This year I have had 1 day that I have seen bucks actually show any rut activity, that was the 11th. No place have I seen the rubs/scrapes blow up like other years.. A few small ones here and there. Hope something shows for her this evening, last chance...


----------



## 138104

Saw two fork horns following each other, but nothing big yet.


----------



## Shady25_X20

Out this morning for 4 hours. Saw one lone doe. Going back out in a little. This wind sucks. Not seeing any rut activity either.


----------



## pope125

Whats everyone else's opinion of where the rut is ? My opinion is I think the peak of the rut is over , next week I think its the start of the post -rut . I have to say I think most of the breading in the last few weeks was done at night . And of course next weeks temps are not that great either .


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Last afternoon. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Saw a total of 6 does this morning and 2 4 pointers trying to chase but the does kept eating. Gonna give it one last who ha hooray and if not successful I was wondering what the best way to cook your tag to get the best flavor.


----------



## River420Bottom

pope125 said:


> Whats everyone else's opinion of where the rut is ? My opinion is I think the peak of the rut is over , next week I think its the start of the post -rut . I have to say I think most of the breading in the last few weeks was done at night . And of course next weeks temps are not that great either .


Agreed 100% IMO also


----------



## 138104

Another small, but legal buck came through. Hopefully a good sign for the afternoon.


----------



## Mathias

Seems to me the big bucks were killed around Halloween again. I never see mature bucks 'running' does in any area I hunt, I see younger immature bucks doing so, the same ones we see roadside.
All of the mature bucks i've seen late Oct or early Novermber have been bedded by a mature doe and just waiting for the opportunity.


----------



## Applebag

Mathias said:


> Seems to me the big bucks were killed around Halloween again. I never see mature bucks 'running' does in any area I hunt, I see younger immature bucks doing so, the same ones we see roadside.
> All of the mature bucks i've seen late Oct or early Novermber have been bedded by a mature doe and just waiting for the opportunity.


Makes sense to me. Today I saw evidence that small bucks were chasing hard while the big boy was moseying around with his nose down with does in sight.


----------



## Lcavok99

Mathias said:


> Seems to me the big bucks were killed around Halloween again. I never see mature bucks 'running' does in any area I hunt, I see younger immature bucks doing so, the same ones we see roadside.
> All of the mature bucks i've seen late Oct or early Novermber have been bedded by a mature doe and just waiting for the opportunity.


Exactly how it is in my area as well.


----------



## Buckbadger

pope125 said:


> Whats everyone else's opinion of where the rut is ? My opinion is I think the peak of the rut is over , next week I think its the start of the post -rut . I have to say I think most of the breading in the last few weeks was done at night . And of course next weeks temps are not that great either .


But that's too early for a Rut to start, just kidding but many guys here say it starts the same time every year, with the 15th the peak. I agree it started earlier this year, peaked well before the 15th.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Just had a 6x4 at 10 yards. That took some serious restraint. He went crashing into bedding are, hopefully he kicks up some does


----------



## LetThemGrow

Be interesting to see if most fawns are early next year based on the assumption that breeding was earlier near many of you guys? I guess I would attribute lower deer sightings to bucks being locked down in goofy places with does. Thursday I saw a doe bedded in a harvested bean field with buck standing guard. 

Congrats to the guys who have been having success!


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Can't tell you how excited I am that the bow season in 5C extends through thanksgiving. The next 2 weeks are prime to kill a mature buck IMO.


----------



## pope125

Mcbowhunt said:


> Can't tell you how excited I am that the bow season in 5C extends through thanksgiving. The next 2 weeks are prime to kill a mature buck IMO.


We have never had this opportunity ever , I guess will see what the next two weeks brings and see what happens . I know one thing I'm hunting my ass off the next two weeks .


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Whats everyone else's opinion of where the rut is ? My opinion is I think the peak of the rut is over , next week I think its the start of the post -rut . I have to say I think most of the breading in the last few weeks was done at night . And of course next weeks temps are not that great either .


On Halloween, the day I killed my buck, we found scrapes . . . BIG scrapes . . every 20-30 yards through the woods, fresh rubs everywhere, bucks chasing does . . . I think it was close to peak then and has dwindled since.


----------



## Mr. October

Mcbowhunt said:


> Can't tell you how excited I am that the bow season in 5C extends through thanksgiving. The next 2 weeks are prime to kill a mature buck IMO.


I still have a buck tag and unlimited antlerless tags for NJ through the end of the year . . . except Christmas day. Including Sundays. Heading down early tomorrow to hit a spot that hasn't been hunted in 4-5 years.


----------



## Applebag

Just saw my 3rd trespasser of the year. Some guy with a recurve stomping around and falling down hills. He wandered away but he just trampled this place with scent.


----------



## Applebag

Actually this is perfect. He wandered down the hill down wind of me. Northwest wind right at my face. Any deer that come from his side will get spooked up and around and hopefully cut past my down trail. The plot thickens.


----------



## Mr. October

I just went out to load the car up for tomorrow's trek to my NJ hunting grounds. The wind and the temps are both down. Seems like a good deer evening. Come on guys! Put 'em down!!


----------



## skinner2

pope125 said:


> Whats everyone else's opinion of where the rut is ? My opinion is I think the peak of the rut is over , next week I think its the start of the post -rut . I have to say I think most of the breading in the last few weeks was done at night . And of course next weeks temps are not that great either .


 Well my opinion is the peak of the rut is over, but am far from an expert lol. I think the warm weather last week had a big impact on what we were seeing in the field during daylight hours. I did see a nice eight point today and looked like he was on a mission looking for another receptive doe. Anyway my best 2 days for seeing deer this year we're November 2nd and the 4th. I saw a nice buck on the 2nd out cruising. Also while trying to exit the woods after dark I could hear multiple deer around me moving around. They were in different areas so it wasn't a group of deer together. I know one was a mature buck as he was grunting and it was a deep sounding grunt. I could smell him also and could tell he was rutted up. 

Then on the 4th I had what I consider my best day in the field. Even though I wasn't able to fill my tag. That day I saw 20 plus doe and fawns. Now this number could be off as it is very possible that I could of seen the same ones moving around during the morning. I saw a 6 point , an 8 point and a 10 point. The 10 point was pushing a group of does in front of me. He got into a shooting lane but once he did one of the doe jumped into the thicket. Once she did he took off after her chasing her. Unfortunately I didn't have time to get a shot off on him before he was out of my shooting lane. 

Interestingly enough though is that last year the two best buck I saw were on November 1st and the 3rd. So is it coincidence that 2 years in a row I seen my best deer within a 4 day span ? Sorry for the long post guys but just wanted to share my thoughts.


----------



## davepfb

We'll was having a decent afternoon had a couple does go by then at 450 I hear something and here comes an Amish guy walking out of the thicket. The property is posted but they but they just don't seem to care and I don't own or so there's nothing I can do really


----------



## rmm60985

My dad (who just got back from Wyoming last night) told me he just shot a good buck. I was at my girlfriends swim meet and didn't get out tonight.. Going to help him track it. Hopefully I'll be adding some pics to this thread in the next hour or two


----------



## Hey Abbott

Well to add salt in my wounds i left my stand and was heading home and in the opposite farm field I have permission on came running a absolute giant buck. He ran in the field and I jumped out of the truck and ran through the field and he stopped at about 80 yards and couldn't get any closer. Well now I have to fight the orange army.


----------



## Hammer 1

This guy shows up in my backyard after I harvest a buck! Do you think he will make P&Y?


----------



## rmm60985

Hammer 1 said:


> This guy shows up in my backyard after I harvest a buck! Do you think he will make P&Y?


Yes I do but he's going to be a giant in a year or two. I think he's only 2.5 or 3.5


----------



## BowhunterT100

I seen nothing today


----------



## 138104

Saw 2 deer in the AM, two fork horns mid-day, and a small 6 or 8 late afternoon. Disappointing end to the season.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Seems to me the big bucks were killed around Halloween again. I never see mature bucks 'running' does in any area I hunt, I see younger immature bucks doing so, the same ones we see roadside.
> All of the mature bucks i've seen late Oct or early Novermber have been bedded by a mature doe and just waiting for the opportunity.


So tonight behind my house I had a scrub y buck cone through after legal shooting light and right behind him was two does. The little buck led the does out into my yard. Slightly strange.


----------



## manowar669

BowhunterT100 said:


> I seen nothing today


Same here. 5B


----------



## Hammer 1

rmm60985 said:


> Yes I do but he's going to be a giant in a year or two. I think he's only 2.5 or 3.5


I agree he is young, but I think he is 3.5. Hope he makes it, there a 3 stands on the other side of the creek so I'm sure other hunters know he is there.


----------



## jacobh

Hammer I don't think he's as young as u guys think. Looks run down from rut to me. Great buck and yes P&Y


----------



## Deermats

jacobh said:


> Hammer I don't think he's as young as u guys think. Looks run down from rut to me. Great buck and yes P&Y


I agree


----------



## fishguts430

I got it done tonight. This buck has alot of firsts under him. Makes it a huge trophy in my book. He was the first buck i took off a property i have been hunting for 5 years. Also the first buck i ever called in. He came into rattle sticks. Also the first buck iv ever killrd out of my climber. And lastly he was the deer that aloud me to tag out in my hunting life. I have one bonus tag left for 5c in which i want to try to take a doe with my recurve. But for my as i call them official tags for 5b im tagged out. I passed on thus guy earlier this week but when he came into my call sequence to 10 yards i new what i wanted. Magnus black hornet zipped right threw him and he stood there not knowing what happend. Then he fell over right where he stood. Heres my trophy


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice day in the woods...i was out of the wind all day hunting a spot for the 2nd time all season, setup in a long T-shaped hollow and thought for sure there would be atleast a few deer moving through there. Saw lots of squirrels and absolutely no deer. About 3:40 this afternoon an adult and youth hunter came into the woods, seemed to look over at me, and then plopped there asses down about 75yds away.

This ground was recently purchased by farmers in the area and i have no idea who those 2 were and if they are allowed in or not...so i thought it best to let it be. Still though...people seem to have no respect or common courtesy anymore!

*Happy Birthday Pope! Good luck in your extended season...*


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats fishguts!


----------



## pope125

Hammer 1 said:


> This guy shows up in my backyard after I harvest a buck! Do you think he will make P&Y?


ummmm, yes !!! That deer is in the low 150's, looks to be 3.5 .


----------



## Arbo34

I don't post on here a whole lot but figured I'd share. I got my 1st tag out ever this year. Shot a doe Oct 31st and shot this 8pt Friday night chasing a doe, she came right under my stand and he turned broadside at 25yards. Got both of these on public land, we put in alot of hours in the tree this year.


----------



## pope125

fishguts430 said:


> I got it done tonight. This buck has alot of firsts under him. Makes it a huge trophy in my book. He was the first buck i took off a property i have been hunting for 5 years. Also the first buck i ever called in. He came into rattle sticks. Also the first buck iv ever killrd out of my climber. And lastly he was the deer that aloud me to tag out in my hunting life. I have one bonus tag left for 5c in which i want to try to take a doe with my recurve. But for my as i call them official tags for 5b im tagged out. I passed on thus guy earlier this week but when he came into my call sequence to 10 yards i new what i wanted. Magnus black hornet zipped right threw him and he stood there not knowing what happend. Then he fell over right where he stood. Heres my trophy
> View attachment 3224025



Congrats !!! Nothing like calling one in and shooting one .


----------



## jesses80

6 does and not a single buck around them.


----------



## Mr. October

fishguts430 said:


> I got it done tonight. This buck has alot of firsts under him. Makes it a huge trophy in my book. He was the first buck i took off a property i have been hunting for 5 years. Also the first buck i ever called in. He came into rattle sticks. Also the first buck iv ever killrd out of my climber. And lastly he was the deer that aloud me to tag out in my hunting life. I have one bonus tag left for 5c in which i want to try to take a doe with my recurve. But for my as i call them official tags for 5b im tagged out. I passed on thus guy earlier this week but when he came into my call sequence to 10 yards i new what i wanted. Magnus black hornet zipped right threw him and he stood there not knowing what happend. Then he fell over right where he stood. Heres my trophy
> View attachment 3224025


Nicely done!


----------



## 138104

Now, it is time to focus on rifle season. I will be taking my kids out for their first hunt. The shooting rail on most stands seem too high. What are you guys using for a steady rest?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congratulations on your deer Arbo!

Feels pretty good to tag out in archery don't it...especially on public land!

I tagged out in archery last year. Passed on a few opportunities this year and saw 1 of the biggest bucks i've ever seen in archery season but not really looking forward to re-enlisting in the orange army.


----------



## moparsnhuntn

jesses80 said:


> 6 does and not a single buck around them.


got ya beat.. 13 doe and not one buck!!!!


----------



## rambofirstblood

fishguts430 said:


> I got it done tonight. This buck has alot of firsts under him. Makes it a huge trophy in my book. He was the first buck i took off a property i have been hunting for 5 years. Also the first buck i ever called in. He came into rattle sticks. Also the first buck iv ever killrd out of my climber. And lastly he was the deer that aloud me to tag out in my hunting life. I have one bonus tag left for 5c in which i want to try to take a doe with my recurve. But for my as i call them official tags for 5b im tagged out. I passed on thus guy earlier this week but when he came into my call sequence to 10 yards i new what i wanted. Magnus black hornet zipped right threw him and he stood there not knowing what happend. Then he fell over right where he stood. Heres my trophy
> View attachment 3224025


Good job fishguts


----------



## rambofirstblood

Arbo34 said:


> I don't post on here a whole lot but figured I'd share. I got my 1st tag out ever this year. Shot a doe Oct 31st and shot this 8pt Friday night chasing a doe, she came right under my stand and he turned broadside at 25yards. Got both of these on public land, we put in alot of hours in the tree this year.
> 
> View attachment 3224065
> 
> View attachment 3224073


The hours paid off , congrats!


----------



## Arbo34

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congratulations on your deer Arbo!
> 
> Feels pretty good to tag out in archery don't it...especially on public land!
> 
> I tagged out in archery last year. Passed on a few opportunities this year and saw 1 of the biggest bucks i've ever seen in archery season but not really looking forward to re-enlisting in the orange army.


Thank you and it feels really good, I'm glad all the time paid off. I only saw 3 bucks this year and only 2 were legal. This will be the first year I wont be apart of the orange army since I've started hunting.


----------



## rmm60985

Here's the STUD my dad knocked down tonight.. He told me at the beginning of the season this was the buck he was gonna kill. Had him on cam all summer and he disappeared as soon as the velvet came off. My dad headed to Wyoming last Sunday and got home last night. Instead of staying home and catching up on sleep he headed out today. He checked a camera and had this buck on it Nov 7th during daylight so he gave the stand a shot. The buck came up to a scrape and was working it so my dad threw a grunt at him. The buck charged over to my dad and presented him a 20 yard quartering to shot and the rest is history..


----------



## pope125

rmm60985 said:


> Here's the STUD my dad knocked down tonight.. He told me at the beginning of the season this was the buck he was gonna kill. Had him on cam all summer and he disappeared as soon as the velvet came off. My dad headed to Wyoming last Sunday and got home last night. Instead of staying home and catching up on sleep he headed out today. He checked a camera and had this buck on it Nov 7th during daylight so he gave the stand a shot. The buck came up to a scrape and was working it so my dad threw a grunt at him. The buck charged over to my dad and presented him a 20 yard quartering to shot and the rest is history..


Congrats to your dad !!


----------



## Ryanp019

Well ended the season with a bang. About 430 had around 13 doe in the field. I was going to hunt another stand instead of the field edge but because of the wind I didn't. The stand is about 80 yards behind me across the ridge. I'm sitting there watching all these doe asking myself where are the bucks. Next thing I know i hear a deer coming from behind me. Turn around and its the biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof with a bow in my hands just walked within 30 yards of my other stand. He gets down off the ridge and hits the 4 wheeler path 40 yards behind me and b lines it to the field. I proceed to watch this buck run these doe up and down the field until a nice 8pt comes out and starts pushing some of the doe around. Then he runs him off. At one point he was about 100 yards from me and I grunted and he takes about 8 steps my way and I think oh boy here we go...nope back on the doe he goes. Was painful but awesome to watch as the curtains closed on the season...what a rush


----------



## PAbigbear

I mountain biked in almost 2 miles with my climber and took this 2G state forest land 3.5 year old buck at 0935 this morning. This was by far the most trying season I've ever had. I've put more effort in and tried to hunt harder and smarter only to have my best spots ruined by other hunters overhunting the area. Such is life.


----------



## Ryanp019

Congrats to all who have filled their tag!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Ryan,I feel your pain!

Halloween weekend i saw 1 of the biggest pa bucks i've ever set eyes on and probably the largest i've seen in archery season. He strolled through around 80yds, i called to him, he looked and kept going on his way right by the tree where i was the saturday before at around 20yds.

Definitely painful but was fantastic to see him in person instead of in pic's on a trail cam.


----------



## KylePA

PAbigbear said:


> I mountain biked in almost 2 miles with my climber and took this 2G state forest land 3.5 year old buck at 0935 this morning. This was by far the most trying season I've ever had. I've put more effort in and tried to hunt harder and smarter only to have my best spots ruined by other hunters overhunting the area. Such is life.



Way to go.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats to your dad rmm60985*...don't come much wider than that!



PAbigbear said:


> I mountain biked in almost 2 miles with my climber and took this 2G state forest land 3.5 year old buck at 0935 this morning. This was by far the most trying season I've ever had. I've put more effort in and tried to hunt harder and smarter only to have my best spots ruined by other hunters overhunting the area. Such is life.


*Congrats!*

i would walk it, but don't know that i would bike in almost 2 miles...in snow...with all the gear!
How did you get him back out of there...?


----------



## Brian811

Congrats to everybody who filled a tag! Some great bucks


----------



## alancac98

jesses80 said:


> 6 does and not a single buck around them.


Same here. The doe were there but the Bucks weren't. Hell, it seemed the doe even went out of there way to avoid my shooting lanes as they always took the long way to get from point A to point B. Had they actually known that the shortest distance between two points is a straight line, one of them would be at the butchers right now! Had a yearling at 32 yards but just couldn't get up the gumption to pull back. Well, orange army here I come.


----------



## skully1200

I ended up seeing a total of 15 deer today. 6 bucks, at least 2 of them decent, but no shot opportunity. One of them snuck in on me in the morning when the wind was howling. He was 25 yards from me before I even saw him. I reached for the bow, and he busted me. 
I did shoot a doe on October 10th, so at least I didn't come away empty handed. I didn't have as much time to hunt as in years past, as we have a precious 4 month old baby girl at home now. I'll take that trade off any day.
I will have a week off work after Christmas, so maybe I can get my buck then, if I don't do it with a rifle, which just doesn't do it for me the way it used to. 
I'll keep an eye on this thread because I'm curious to see how the extended season works out for those of you fortunate enough to have the option.
Congratulations to all who got it done, and good luck to those still hunting.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAbigbear said:


> I mountain biked in almost 2 miles with my climber and took this 2G state forest land 3.5 year old buck at 0935 this morning. This was by far the most trying season I've ever had. I've put more effort in and tried to hunt harder and smarter only to have my best spots ruined by other hunters overhunting the area. Such is life.


Way to get it done, major respect for those beating way in on big timber to hunt deer. It's my favorite and most trying style of hunting


----------



## quadcam

Windage should be on 9 it was on 5.5 after I missed a big 10 first time in this spot. Also saw a nice 8... Should I take the bow first day of rifle?


----------



## Billy H

Fishguts you got meat in the freezer. Monday I am off and the first legal buck that walks by is getting the shaft. I want meat and the doe are few where ill be hunting but smaller bucks are everywhere. I passed a few earlier but that wont be the case monday.


----------



## Ryanp019

AjPUNISHER said:


> Ryan,I feel your pain!
> 
> Halloween weekend i saw 1 of the biggest pa bucks i've ever set eyes on and probably the largest i've seen in archery season. He strolled through around 80yds, i called to him, he looked and kept going on his way right by the tree where i was the saturday before at around 20yds.
> 
> Definitely painful but was fantastic to see him in person instead of in pic's on a trail cam.


Archery season can be so depressing lol. I'm 5 years in a row now without an archery kill. (I've missed a few) but every year I seem to learn more and more about my properties I hunt which in return I see more shooters. I put together pieces of a puzzle with my one stand over the last 2 years that after October 31st with a south wind I see at least one buck every morning sit. Not always a shooter but it's very consistent although tonight was a NW wind and that buck came up going right with the wind but I think it was his hormones and not his brain. Sure wish I would have capitalized on that mistake


----------



## Mathias

60985- he called it and he killed it, now that's how it's done! Congrats.


----------



## pope125

PAbigbear said:


> I mountain biked in almost 2 miles with my climber and took this 2G state forest land 3.5 year old buck at 0935 this morning. This was by far the most trying season I've ever had. I've put more effort in and tried to hunt harder and smarter only to have my best spots ruined by other hunters overhunting the area. Such is life.


Congrats!


----------



## davydtune

Congrats all! Man there were some get bucks put down this season! I thought my buck was a beast but I've see many that are bigger, several taken from my area. Good luck to you lucky dogs that have the extended season! Next stop for me is my camp in Tionesta, gonna spend this coming week trying to thawack a bear with the bow


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some great buck guys!!

Joe


----------



## mathewsman_53

fishguts430 said:


> I got it done tonight. This buck has alot of firsts under him. Makes it a huge trophy in my book. He was the first buck i took off a property i have been hunting for 5 years. Also the first buck i ever called in. He came into rattle sticks. Also the first buck iv ever killrd out of my climber. And lastly he was the deer that aloud me to tag out in my hunting life. I have one bonus tag left for 5c in which i want to try to take a doe with my recurve. But for my as i call them official tags for 5b im tagged out. I passed on thus guy earlier this week but when he came into my call sequence to 10 yards i new what i wanted. Magnus black hornet zipped right threw him and he stood there not knowing what happend. Then he fell over right where he stood. Heres my trophy
> View attachment 3224025


Awesome story and an awesome buck. Congratulations!


----------



## nicko

Congrats to everybody getting it done yesterday. Some nice deer showing up in this thread.


----------



## Hindy30

fishguts430 said:


> I got it done tonight. This buck has alot of firsts under him. Makes it a huge trophy in my book. He was the first buck i took off a property i have been hunting for 5 years. Also the first buck i ever called in. He came into rattle sticks. Also the first buck iv ever killrd out of my climber. And lastly he was the deer that aloud me to tag out in my hunting life. I have one bonus tag left for 5c in which i want to try to take a doe with my recurve. But for my as i call them official tags for 5b im tagged out. I passed on thus guy earlier this week but when he came into my call sequence to 10 yards i new what i wanted. Magnus black hornet zipped right threw him and he stood there not knowing what happend. Then he fell over right where he stood. Heres my trophy
> View attachment 3224025


Congrats! And good luck with the recurve, that's my next goal also but I still need more practice with it.


----------



## Hindy30

speedy743 said:


> Hunted all day Wednesday in the rain in 2E (other than the hour we ran to laundry mat to dry our clothes and grab some lunch). Saw 16 then. I think 9 were bucks. All 6's, 4's or smaller. In that hour-hour and a half we were gone a pretty decent 9 walked by a camera and probably past my cousins stand. Moral of the story...hunt all day.
> 
> Anyway I came back home to work yesterday so I wouldn't hear complaints about taking too much time off since it's my first year where I work.
> 
> Went hunting today and this guy walked by at 7:15. Wasn't following a doe. Never got him on camera before so it was a pleasant surprise. Walked right past me at maybe 8 yards. Only got about 60 yards before expiring.
> 
> Far from huge, but pretty decent. Especially for my first buck with a bow.
> 
> View attachment 3217649


It's a nice buck!


----------



## Hindy30

Arbo34 said:


> I don't post on here a whole lot but figured I'd share. I got my 1st tag out ever this year. Shot a doe Oct 31st and shot this 8pt Friday night chasing a doe, she came right under my stand and he turned broadside at 25yards. Got both of these on public land, we put in alot of hours in the tree this year.
> 
> View attachment 3224065
> 
> View attachment 3224073


Excellent. Congrats


----------



## Hindy30

rmm60985 said:


> Here's the STUD my dad knocked down tonight.. He told me at the beginning of the season this was the buck he was gonna kill. Had him on cam all summer and he disappeared as soon as the velvet came off. My dad headed to Wyoming last Sunday and got home last night. Instead of staying home and catching up on sleep he headed out today. He checked a camera and had this buck on it Nov 7th during daylight so he gave the stand a shot. The buck came up to a scrape and was working it so my dad threw a grunt at him. The buck charged over to my dad and presented him a 20 yard quartering to shot and the rest is history..


Nice buck. Congrats to you dad!


----------



## Hindy30

PAbigbear said:


> I mountain biked in almost 2 miles with my climber and took this 2G state forest land 3.5 year old buck at 0935 this morning. This was by far the most trying season I've ever had. I've put more effort in and tried to hunt harder and smarter only to have my best spots ruined by other hunters overhunting the area. Such is life.


Good stuff! And snow always makes the hero shot better.


----------



## jesses80

man I still can't believe how fast this archery season went bye .


----------



## j.d.m.

No shooters showing up on our property or neighbors. They hunted hard all season and only saw one legal 5 point all season. All the buck I saw, some small 8's and under, were never really chasing or "rutting". I hunted all day Friday and Saturday using the wind to my advantage and only saw doe, single doe and mom with little ones, and a group of 5 doe, none of witch had any buck near them. Don't know what's up with the rut this year, but it doesn't seem to be happening yet. Good luck to those still hunting and congrats to those who succeeded. 
On another note, good luck to those getting out for archery bear, I used to with different work schedule, but can't this year. Wish they would give us a Saturday to archery hunt them. Should be a banner year with all the food out in the woods. Temps look good for it this week.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jesses80 said:


> man I still can't believe how fast this archery season went bye .


Ain't that the truth! Didn't make it out as much as I would have liked.

My next outings will be around the 26-28 to find me a fall turkey. Never bear hunted and probably won't small game hunt so i'll have to find something else to do next Saturday. Maybe go the range and double check the rifle...


----------



## tyepsu

Sorry, I haven't responded quicker regarding the buck I hit. Ever since my work set up my laptop for me to work from home, I can't type responses on AT. Anyway, went out Thursday with a friend and searched from 715 to 10 and then I went back and searched again from 1245 to 4. I also looked yesterday from 10 until 1230. I searched high and low, in the open and in thickets, used my binoculars to search the sides and valleys. I never found the buck. I am really regretting that I didn't just back out right away and go back the next morning. With the blood I was finding Wednesday evening, I kept expecting to see him laying dead. The whole thing has me upset, mostly at myself.


----------



## jasonk0519




----------



## nicko

I've been there too typesu. You make a decision at the time that you think is the right thing to do based on the hand you've been dealt and when it doesn't work out, you end up 2nd guessing yourself. Hopefully the buck made it through and you'll meet up with him again in the 2nd season.


----------



## 30feetup

Shot a 9pt yesterday....marginal shot....tracked for 2 miles ended up coming back this morning and finding....talk about getting it done in the final hour!


----------



## davydtune

Well going out here in a few to pull a couple stands now that season is over, sure did go quick :sad:


----------



## pope125

I just walk out of my garage and to the right of the barn there is a big doe standing 30 yds away all of a sudden she takes off right on here tail was a shooter . There still is hope theses next 2 weeks .


----------



## davydtune

30feetup said:


> Shot a 9pt yesterday....marginal shot....tracked for 2 miles ended up coming back this morning and finding....talk about getting it done in the final hour!


Way to go :jam: I commend you on fallowing through. Seems that some wouldn't even have tracked for 200 yards let alone 2 miles. Let see him once you get a chance


----------



## Mr. October

Arbo34 said:


> I don't post on here a whole lot but figured I'd share. I got my 1st tag out ever this year. Shot a doe Oct 31st and shot this 8pt Friday night chasing a doe, she came right under my stand and he turned broadside at 25yards. Got both of these on public land, we put in alot of hours in the tree this year.


Arbo nice buck and doe. What part of the State?


----------



## davydtune

30feetup said:


> View attachment 3228194
> Shot a 9pt yesterday....marginal shot....tracked for 2 miles ended up coming back this morning and finding....talk about getting it done in the final hour!
> View attachment 3228274


Nice!


----------



## Mr. October

rmm60985 said:


> Here's the STUD my dad knocked down tonight.. He told me at the beginning of the season this was the buck he was gonna kill. Had him on cam all summer and he disappeared as soon as the velvet came off. My dad headed to Wyoming last Sunday and got home last night. Instead of staying home and catching up on sleep he headed out today. He checked a camera and had this buck on it Nov 7th during daylight so he gave the stand a shot. The buck came up to a scrape and was working it so my dad threw a grunt at him. The buck charged over to my dad and presented him a 20 yard quartering to shot and the rest is history..


What a great buck!


----------



## KMiha

Good luck to everyone in the special regs areas. Hopefully we can get it done in the two weeks.


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> I mountain biked in almost 2 miles with my climber and took this 2G state forest land 3.5 year old buck at 0935 this morning. This was by far the most trying season I've ever had. I've put more effort in and tried to hunt harder and smarter only to have my best spots ruined by other hunters overhunting the area. Such is life.


Nice buck and nice job with the hard work.


----------



## naturalsteel

Congrats to all the successful Archers! Hunting the 2 Big boys in my area didn't work out this season. One of the big boys liked to venture out the 2nd season in January. If they survive the rifle season , maybe i might be in for a late season surprise! Good luck to those with the extended season. Looks like Turkey hunting for me this week.


----------



## Mr. October

30feetup said:


> Shot a 9pt yesterday....marginal shot....tracked for 2 miles ended up coming back this morning and finding....talk about getting


Great job. And way to stick with it.


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> I just walk out of my garage and to the right of the barn there is a big doe standing 30 yds away all of a sudden she takes off right on here tail was a shooter . There still is hope theses next 2 weeks .


Lol! They know it's Sunday in Pennsylvania.


----------



## davydtune

Mr. October said:


> Lol! They know it's Sunday in Pennsylvania.


You got that right, lol! They also know where the posted land that no one is allowed on is


----------



## jtkratzer

Tagged my first archery and biggest buck this year. Here's the story:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3193594&p=1081539842#post1081539842


----------



## jtkratzer

Mr. October said:


> Lol! They know it's Sunday in Pennsylvania.


Got a text from one of my private properties I hunt that the deer are all over the place.


----------



## mathewsman_53

Awesome story and dandy buck! Congratulations.


----------



## Arbo34

Mr. October said:


> Arbo nice buck and doe. What part of the State?


Thank you. We hunt in Northumberland county. Around the Danville area.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some more great buck...congrats guys!

Joe


----------



## full moon

i shot my deer on November 11..On Wednesday in my stand for all day hunt,,,around 130pm he appeared coming too a mock scrape i made with my on pee,,25 yd shot he went 60yds..Hope everyone has great holidays with there families please be safe..Dave


----------



## airwolf

looking forward to this 2 week extention in 5c. the season overall this year has sucked and the rut has been weak. lets see what the rest of the month holds. some nice ones are gonna hit the dirt yet before gun season, guaranteed !


----------



## Mathias

airwolf said:


> looking forward to this 2 week extention in 5c. the season overall this year has sucked and the rut has been weak. lets see what the rest of the month holds. some nice ones are gonna hit the dirt yet before gun season, guaranteed !


I'm excited for it too. Uncharted territory for us. Always heard guys say, the season ended too soon!, we shall see…...


----------



## jasonk0519

airwolf said:


> looking forward to this 2 week extention in 5c. the season overall this year has sucked and the rut has been weak. lets see what the rest of the month holds. some nice ones are gonna hit the dirt yet before gun season, guaranteed !


I hope you're right, it's been spikes and 4 pointers for me this season.


----------



## jacobh

My dad lives in Boyertown and said he saw 3 bucks running does tonight. 1 nice one. This is the 1st person I personally know that saw rut activity


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats guys!


----------



## KMiha

looks like Tuesday should be a pretty good day in SE PA. High of low 50's which isn't great, but cooler in the morning and evening. BP supposed to start at around 30.35 or so and go up to 30.50. Just hoping I can get a doe that come into heat late come by with a nice buck. Last year, the Sunday after the season ended my dad and I went in to check a camera at a spot and there was a buck on a doe. 

Does anyone actually hunt rifle season in here? Won't lie, I just got one of those Savage bolt action 20 gauge shotguns. Can't wait to take it out.


----------



## spac16

Went out Friday morning in 5D and most of the scrapes are not getting hit anymore. Leaves covering all of the major scrapes. Only two small fresh ones. I do believe the rut is over. And the areas I hunt I suspect most of the chasing was at night during that warm spell. Only saw chasing at first and last light during that week. That being said I will be out Monday night and possibly all day Tuesday so hoping to catch a hot doe and suitor to come by.


----------



## 12-Ringer

More and more good deer falling in PA - way to go guys. Good luck to those trying to take advantage of the 2-week extension...I have plans to be out at least 3-4 more days when I get back from KS....

Joe


----------



## NEDYARB

pope125 said:


> Whats everyone else's opinion of where the rut is ? My opinion is I think the peak of the rut is over , next week I think its the start of the post -rut . I have to say I think most of the breading in the last few weeks was done at night . And of course next weeks temps are not that great either .


Absolutely agree.


----------



## rmm60985

NEDYARB said:


> Absolutely agree.


Honestly, I think they're just getting started up here in northern PA as is typical. The buck my dad killed last night was still checking scrapes and was by himself. I saw a buck out cruising when I went up to help him look for the buck as well.


----------



## Lcavok99

Rut is just starting here as usual. Seen a y buck and a big 8 pointer following after a doe just after dark. And in fact while i was working saturday afternoon my neighbor told me that a big buck came walking through my back yard right at 5:00 Pm. And of couse we can only hunt until the second week november... i wouldnt mind if bow season started in the middle of october, and ended towards end of november. At least we could hunt the whole entire rut, not just a slice of it


----------



## jtkratzer

Hoping to get out to chase a doe in 5B during the gun or flintlock seasons.


----------



## Billy H

More bucks on these pages. Congrats to the hunters.

Taking advantage of the new extended season today. In a stand in 5C still holding a buck tag. Good luck whoever is out.


----------



## jacobh

Today was the 1st day in over a month that I saw deer on their feet on my way into work!!! Maybe a good sign!! Good luck to those out


----------



## Mathias

Drove to Bucks Co to hunt a property. Saw 5 does on my road. A buddy drove past my house and called to tell me there's a monster bedded in field across from house with a doe......


----------



## davydtune

rmm60985 said:


> Honestly, I think they're just getting started up here in northern PA as is typical. The buck my dad killed last night was still checking scrapes and was by himself. I saw a buck out cruising when I went up to help him look for the buck as well.


Yep. I just pull my trail cam cards and from what I'm seeing they just started going hard core, a ton of pics in the last few days with lots of bucks all tongue hanging out and such.


----------



## davydtune

Lcavok99 said:


> i wouldnt mind if bow season started in the middle of october, and ended towards end of november. At least we could hunt the whole entire rut, not just a slice of it


Yes!


----------



## pope125

Big doe in the dirt !! 20+ doe not a buck to be seen.


----------



## Mathias

Nice Bob!
Nothing seen here....


----------



## Matt Musto

Killed a doe this weekend up in 3C on Friday evening. Set up a little ground stand and an hour later a big doe offered me a perfect 15 yard shot, 2x lung and she ran 50 yard towards my buddies house and died under a pine tree 20 yard from his back door. Short drag. Unfortunately she was with another deer which turned out to be a button buck and he would not leave her for quite a while. I feel this doe was already bred. Also saw 4 more doe hanging out in the field across the street from my buddies house without a buck in sight. Hunted Saturday on some game lands in the am and I bumped a single deer right when I stopped to set up. Didn't see any other action but did see freshly hit scrape line in the snow. We moved up to my buddies other property in Montrose and saw 2 deer on stand one being a small fork horn. On the drive out, 1/2 mile down the road we came up to a field with three bucks and one doe bedded down. The biggest buck was limping away from the other buck with the doe. Looked to have just lost a fight.


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> Yes!


And a good morning for it too. That shooter by your barn probably wore himself out yesterday.


----------



## Matt Musto

Also, on my trip up on the Northeast Extension and 81, I did not see one dead deer on the road, but did see two dead grouse.


----------



## Billy H

Slow here. Not a sign of a deer yet. Last my wife and I drove over to walmart in east greenville and watched a beautiful 10 point walk across a field right inside town limits.


----------



## Xforce41

Is there any orange requirements in 5c right now? 
On my way to work I saw a guy in a tree all decked out w orange.


----------



## jacobh

Small game season I believe u need orange but i could be wrong


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Killed a doe this weekend up in 3C on Friday evening. Set up a little ground stand and an hour later a big doe offered me a perfect 15 yard shot, 2x lung and she ran 50 yard towards my buddies house and died under a pine tree 20 yard from his back door. Short drag. Unfortunately she was with another deer which turned out to be a button buck and he would not leave her for quite a while. I feel this doe was already bred. Also saw 4 more doe hanging out in the field across the street from my buddies house without a buck in sight. Hunted Saturday on some game lands in the am and I bumped a single deer right when I stopped to set up. Didn't see any other action but did see freshly hit scrape line in the snow. We moved up to my buddies other property in Montrose and saw 2 deer on stand one being a small fork horn. On the drive out, 1/2 mile down the road we came up to a field with three bucks and one doe bedded down. The biggest buck was limping away from the other buck with the doe. Looked to have just lost a fight.


Matt,How are things up around Montrose.I grew up about 20 minutes south of there.A good buddy of mine owns piles of land all around Montrose.I haven't been up there in about 5 years but used to go up in rifle season just to kill a doe a two for him.Back when I was a kid growing up and into the early 90's there were still a lot of working farms and thousands of deer.It wasn't unusual at all to see 100 deer/day.I was up there about 5 years ago and the herd was a fraction of what it used to be.My buddy hardly shoots any doe and he couldn't understand why.We drove around and it was obvious that the farming was pretty slim pickins with a good amount of land just being abandoned fields.We walked through a bunch of his property and honestly,it was some of the worst habitat I've ever seen.


----------



## naturalsteel

Xforce41 said:


> Is there any orange requirements in 5c right now?
> On my way to work I saw a guy in a tree all decked out w orange.


Not sure in your zone but up north in 4E , we have to wear it while moving because of small game and Fall Turkey season.


----------



## DV1

Hey guy's, I have the opportunity to hunt a piece of private ground in Clinton County, near Loch Haven that has public land on it's borders. Same scenario in Wayne County. I have hunted the spot in Wayne before but was wondering if anyone can tell me what the deer hunting in Clinton county is like. Just trying to decide where to go for limited time I have to go. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## dougell

Clinton county has some of the worst habitat and lowest deer densities in the entire state.In general,it's better for bear than deer.That's not to say you can't find some deer but don't expect to see many.


----------



## TRex18

I think this week would be the best week for the rut up north....just getting started up there. Been there for the last two weeks .....I don't think it is past at all.....


----------



## Squirrel

You only have to wear an orange hat when archery hunting during turkey season when moving, not small game. Unless of course you want to shoot a turkey or small game with your bow. They you have to comply to those requirements.


----------



## Crow27

*Put one down in 1B*

A couple days late, but I put this sucker down on the last day up in 1B. I had just changed sets to a stand deeper into our property and not a half hour passed before a doe came running in. Behind her I heard a lot of grunting. I spotted a 4pt chasing her & thought that was it, but no, this guy was coming in after him! The whole group ended up 15 yards from me and the 4pt even had the balls to have a stand off with him. It all happened so fast I didn't have time to get my GoPro running to film any of it. (I wish because it was pretty darn cool!) He made me work for the recovery though by running into the middle of a giant goldenrod field. Took me forever to find him.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some nice work guys....good luck to those in the regulated WMUs...

Joe


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Killed a doe this weekend up in 3C on Friday evening. Set up a little ground stand and an hour later a big doe offered me a perfect 15 yard shot, 2x lung and she ran 50 yard towards my buddies house and died under a pine tree 20 yard from his back door. Short drag. Unfortunately she was with another deer which turned out to be a button buck and he would not leave her for quite a while. I feel this doe was already bred. Also saw 4 more doe hanging out in the field across the street from my buddies house without a buck in sight. Hunted Saturday on some game lands in the am and I bumped a single deer right when I stopped to set up. Didn't see any other action but did see freshly hit scrape line in the snow. We moved up to my buddies other property in Montrose and saw 2 deer on stand one being a small fork horn. On the drive out, 1/2 mile down the road we came up to a field with three bucks and one doe bedded down. The biggest buck was limping away from the other buck with the doe. Looked to have just lost a fight.


Congrats on the doe, Matt. She'll eat good!

Seeing rut activity on my way to work. Good luck the rest of the way!


----------



## King

Won't get out until Saturday morning, unfortunately.


----------



## Xforce41

Squirrel said:


> You only have to wear an orange hat when archery hunting during turkey season when moving, not small game. Unless of course you want to shoot a turkey or small game with your bow. They you have to comply to those requirements.


That's what I thought also, guy was all decked out, orange vest and hat.
Hope he isn't confused and thought shotgun season opened up early in 5C.
Couldn't make out what kind of weapon he had, the ladder stand was wrapped with camo burlap.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Killed a doe this weekend up in 3C on Friday evening. Set up a little ground stand and an hour later a big doe offered me a perfect 15 yard shot, 2x lung and she ran 50 yard towards my buddies house and died under a pine tree 20 yard from his back door. Short drag. Unfortunately she was with another deer which turned out to be a button buck and he would not leave her for quite a while. I feel this doe was already bred. Also saw 4 more doe hanging out in the field across the street from my buddies house without a buck in sight. Hunted Saturday on some game lands in the am and I bumped a single deer right when I stopped to set up. Didn't see any other action but did see freshly hit scrape line in the snow. We moved up to my buddies other property in Montrose and saw 2 deer on stand one being a small fork horn. On the drive out, 1/2 mile down the road we came up to a field with three bucks and one doe bedded down. The biggest buck was limping away from the other buck with the doe. Looked to have just lost a fight.


Congrats on the doe !!


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Big doe in the dirt !! 20+ doe not a buck to be seen.


Just put the doe on the scale 132lbs .


----------



## jacobh

Congrats pope!!! No pics?


----------



## nicko

That's a big fat doe Bob… Congrats.

I was driving to work this morning and at 8:45 AM, I saw a really nice bot body buck standing in the middle of the baseball field at the Montgomery school off of Route 113 in Kimberton.


----------



## LIVES TO HUNT

In the Special Regulations Areas of 2b, 5c and 5d NO orange requirements for the whole archery season Sept. 19th thru Nov. 28th and again from Dec. 26th thru Jan 23rd. This is taken from page 41 of the Pa Hunting digest that covers the Special Regulations Areas....






Xforce41 said:


> That's what I thought also, guy was all decked out, orange vest and hat.
> Hope he isn't confused and thought shotgun season opened up early in 5C.
> Couldn't make out what kind of weapon he had, the ladder stand was wrapped with camo burlap.


----------



## Crow27

LIVES TO HUNT said:


> In the Special Regulations Areas of 2b, 5c and 5d NO orange requirements for the whole archery season Sept. 19th thru Nov. 28th and again from Dec. 26th thru Jan 23rd. This is taken from page 41 of the Pa Hunting digest that covers the Special Regulations Areas....


I'm lucky enough to have permission to hunt private land in both 1B & 2B...I swear there are orange requirements for archery in 2b during Fall Turkey/Muzzleloader overlap. Even if there weren't I still wore an orange hat while moving. Won't risk that even on private land. I'm more surprised & skeptical about the no orange during late archery, because there is a concurrent 'extended antlerless firearms' season at the same time...


----------



## Billy H

Im done. Pushing 70 degrees once again here in 5C. Have seen zero movement today. Guess I'll get back at it on thanksgiving. Looking more and more like tag soup for me this year.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> That's a big fat doe Bob… Congrats.
> 
> I was driving to work this morning and at 8:45 AM, I saw a really nice bot body buck standing in the middle of the baseball field at the Montgomery school off of Route 113 in Kimberton.



Thanks Nick !!


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Congrats pope!!! No pics?



Thanks !!


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Congrats on the doe !!


Same to you pope.


----------



## jacobh

Really??? So no orange in extended gun season? Wow that's nuts


QUOTE=LIVES TO HUNT;1081589481]In the Special Regulations Areas of 2b, 5c and 5d NO orange requirements for the whole archery season Sept. 19th thru Nov. 28th and again from Dec. 26th thru Jan 23rd. This is taken from page 41 of the Pa Hunting digest that covers the Special Regulations Areas....[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

Only if you are hunting with the gun. It does seem odd that there is no requirement since orange is required during the overlaps with fall turkey, the fall youth season, and the early muzzleloader. 




jacobh said:


> Really??? So no orange in extended gun season? Wow that's nuts
> 
> 
> QUOTE=LIVES TO HUNT;1081589481]In the Special Regulations Areas of 2b, 5c and 5d NO orange requirements for the whole archery season Sept. 19th thru Nov. 28th and again from Dec. 26th thru Jan 23rd. This is taken from page 41 of the Pa Hunting digest that covers the Special Regulations Areas....


[/QUOTE]


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Really??? So no orange in extended gun season? Wow that's nuts


NY has no orange requirement for their seasons, including gun. You gotta be nuts to at least not wear a hat, but if you so choose, you're more than welcome to go out blaze free.


----------



## jacobh

Yea never would have guessed it like Nick said U have to wear it for turkey overlap but not deer. Id be more concerned being mistaken as a deer then a turkey


----------



## airwolf

first day of extended season wasnt a complete bust anyways. passed on a young 7pt.in the morning. (a descent rack id guess about 110") but he was to young to burn a tag on. and a couple doe's moving around at a different spot around 4:45. to warm for much daytime movement still and rut activity still looks weak. I feel like i am getting burned out. hunted hard last 10 days or so. taking a 1 day break and will get back at it on Wed.


----------



## j.d.m.

In 5c, right now, you shouldnt need ANY orange in ANY part of 5c. Fall turkey is CLOSED to 5c. So, in 5c, there is no overlap of fall turkey. All other extended archery areas that have open turkey season, Hat required while moving and ribbon while stationary. After turkey closes, if you are hunting an extended archery season, no orange required as long as you are archery hunting.


----------



## pope125

Im giving it a break for a few days , i will be back at it Friday and Saturday .


----------



## nicko

I haven't been able to get out since Wednesday of last week because of work. But I'll be out Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Squirrel

j.d.m. said:


> In 5c, right now, you shouldnt need ANY orange in ANY part of 5c. Fall turkey is CLOSED to 5c. So, in 5c, there is no overlap of fall turkey. All other extended archery areas that have open turkey season, Hat required while moving and ribbon while stationary. After turkey closes, if you are hunting an extended archery season, no orange required as long as you are archery hunting.


No ribbon for turkey, only in muzzleloader season.


----------



## jlh42581

Someone wanted to know how the Pad Tai from Backpackers pantry was. Well, let me first say its a double serving. The first few bites I thought, man this is pretty damn good. At the end of the first serving I was sick of it. I probably wont buy it again, but I dont typically eat that style of food either, its definitely worth a shot if you like that kind of food.


----------



## jacobh

I was out yesterday and had 2 young ones come out at 25 yds about 20 min before dark. 1st time I've seen fawns by themselves this yr so Im assuming the bucks are chasing mama around or someone killed her


----------



## jlh42581

On a side note I did run into two conservation officers going into the woods saturday. They stopped and talked to me for 1 min, one said "With this wind you better lead them by about ten feet", on the orange topic I only had on a hat, nothing was said.

Very friendly, I think as long as youre not a shady person the chances of having a bad encounter are slim. I walked right up to the car when I saw them coming.


----------



## vonfoust

Any bear hunters?


----------



## jlh42581

I dont see bears consistently enough to even bother. If you could A: bait or B: hunt them the entire length of the season up here , id buy a tag every year


----------



## rmm60985

vonfoust said:


> Any bear hunters?


I'll be out on Friday in 3B with my bow the we have a group hunt Saturday with our rifles. Our hunting club holds a large bear population.


----------



## davydtune

I'm getting ready to head to camp right now to bear hunt  Gonna hunt Wednesday through Saturday for sure maybe Monday too depending on what I'm seeing.


----------



## Kighty7

Was able to tag out on the buck I was chasing all season. He couldn't handle the grunting, bleating and doe in heat. Shot him at 4:15! Here are a few pictures. Area 1B
Also a short video I did while on stand. 

















http://www.insidethehunt.com/video/490/pirate-of-pennsylvania-2015


----------



## jasonk0519

Awesome Buck Kighty, congratulations!


----------



## Hindy30

vonfoust said:


> Any bear hunters?


I'll be out. Got a lot of bears on camera this year. My neighbor thinks one is 600+. Not sure how good his estimate is and also not sure my atv (or my hamstrings) could handle it...


----------



## nicko

Nice buck kighty. Congrats!!


----------



## nicko

Just got back from swapping memory cards on a couple cameras. Since Halloween, the best deer I got was a skinny 2.5 year old with 5 points. Also got a handful of little bucks like spikes, 4s, and a small racked 6. Unfortunately that's pretty much the story of this property. It ends up being a haven for little bucks that got booted out by their mothers.


----------



## NEDYARB

Well done kighty


----------



## 30feetup

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## arrowflinger73

What do any of you guys do to not get sick? Every year seems I get sick right as archery season ends I attribute it to so many hours spent on stand and getting worn down. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## PArackahollic

600+ lb bear was harvested yest with bow in 4B


----------



## PAbigbear

vonfoust said:


> Any bear hunters?


Yes sir. I'll be out every day this week and all 4 days of rifle. If there's a tracking snow I'll go somewhere in WMU 3A to hunt bear during the first week of buck season.


----------



## jacobh

Flinger my mom swears by zinc pills for not getting sick and she's never sick lol


----------



## Sean243

First time looking at this thread since the general statewide season wrapped. I certainly haven't read every page but caught a bunch along the way. Congratulations to everyone that connected with a deer on their hit list or just had some luck in general. I hunt state gamelands 95% of the time and don't run many cams, so I basically use pre rut/rut to increase my odds and put myself in the best position/stands to take advantage of the big boys showing themselves in daylight hours. I've got to say the less than ideal weather conditions really lowered my odds and my deer sightings this year. Hunted aweful hard the last two and a half weeks, at least part of every day. I probably only had shot opportunities on five legal bucks in that time. Only saw two shooters and of course they didn't offer shots. Lots of great sign the last week and a half just less than ideal conditions. Hunting big woods/ mountain deer on game lands and looking for 125-130" class deer with relatively uncooperative weather makes for tall odds at success.

Does it sound like I'm complaining?..... Absolutely not, I enjoyed almost every minute of it. Saw some great sunrises and sunsets. Still hunted a wet morning on a foggy ridgetop. Walked in at day break last Friday in 40 mph wind gusts just so I could keep an eye on the old dead trees and their limbs. It was a little sketchy. At one point looked right at a dead 14" diameter oak ahead already leaning and asked myself, "how is that thing still standing?". The question mark part of the sentence just rolled through my head and the tree was on it's way to the ground. Hahaha. I headed for a deep hollow and although there was still plenty of wind 80% of the time, I had one of my better days as far as buck sightings went. Had a 100" + or - 8 point at 25 yards. It was tempting with only a day and a half left, but I was just shy of 1.5 miles in at that stand. Switching stands on the last day and taking my time to cover about 1 mile, I saw only one deer. For a few moments, I thought I may have an opportunity at a shooter from the ground. Saw one side of the rack as he made his way more or less directly towards me. The side I could see stretched past his left ear a good ways, had some mass and good height. Time to get ready. No decent size trees close to me. His head disappears behind a tree, so I get an arrow nocked. Get turned and snap a small twig off that's going to be in the way when I draw. I get my release on the loop and he's out from behind the cluster of trees screening me from him at about 18-20 yards. He's going to walk behind one more large diameter tree at which point I'm going to draw my bow and I'm about to get my first good look at both sides of the rack. That's when I realize there's basically not another side to look at..... A brow tine and the start of a main beam. He ended up passing me at 8 yards and was standing broadside looking the other way for a good 20-30 seconds before he finally got my wind. What a fun encounter. One deer on a one mile slow walk and we end up basically running into each other. Top ten archery hunting experience in my book. 

I hope everyone else who didn't get to release an arrow this season enjoyed their time in the woods as much as I did. I'll have the kids out in rifle season, and when they're in school I'll be back out with the bow when I can.


----------



## 138104

PArackahollic said:


> 600+ lb bear was harvested yest with bow in 4B


Whoa, what part of 4B?


----------



## PArackahollic

Perry24 said:


> Whoa, what part of 4B?


McConnellsburg (Fulton Co)


----------



## Kighty7

I am looking at going bear hunting this weekend. I have lived in NW PA all my life and have never seen a bear ever. Hoping to break that streak this year. Beautiful time to be in the woods with friends. Good luck to all who are heading out to hunt bear with a bow or with the rifle.

Feel free to check out what my buddy was able to get back for the PA hunters. 

http://patripletrophy.com


----------



## Mr. October

Kighty7 said:


> Was able to tag out on the buck I was chasing all season. He couldn't handle the grunting, bleating and doe in heat. Shot him at 4:15! Here are a few pictures. Area 1B
> Also a short video I did while on stand.


Great buck! Nice job!


----------



## jlh42581

Kighty7 said:


> I am looking at going bear hunting this weekend. I have lived in NW PA all my life and have never seen a bear ever. Hoping to break that streak this year. Beautiful time to be in the woods with friends. Good luck to all who are heading out to hunt bear with a bow or with the rifle.
> 
> Feel free to check out what my buddy was able to get back for the PA hunters.
> 
> http://patripletrophy.com



Hope you already bought the tag. I believe its one of the ones you cant buy after season starts but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Hope you already bought the tag. I believe its one of the ones you cant buy after season starts but I could be wrong.


You can actually buy a bear tag anytime right up to the season.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Bucks have been on the move the last few days here in 2B Westmoreland. The first buck, my buddy shot Monday evening looking for doe and second pic was a buck that another buddy of mine hit this morning on the way to work. He hit him about a mile from where the first buck pictured was shot. I also got a call from a close friend that shot a big buck last night about a mile from these two bucks. I don't have pics of him yet. Looks like there may be some unhappy gun hunters since we now have extended archery in 2B.


----------



## jacobh

Nice bucks for sure.... Is the 1st pic a half rack?


----------



## jlh42581

Mr. October said:


> You can actually buy a bear tag anytime right up to the season.


Same thing, different wording. What about the bear archery season being in, wouldnt that exclude you from buying a tag?


----------



## jlh42581

Is that first buck a half rack?


----------



## irnwrkr3

Yes it is. The other side is broke off right above the brow. The buck came in at last light, 25 yard shot. He was a little bummed out that it was broke. His biggest buck to date. He told me it's just his luck. Finally gets a wall hanger and half of it is missing.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Was just told that the buck in the second pic was not a roadkill, it was shot last night by a friend of mine. They were all in it together trying to make me believe that it was hit next to a property I hunt. They had me going...some friends they are! Lol.


----------



## pope125

I will be out Friday and Saturday . Next weeks weather looks great . Everyone else give up ?


----------



## 138104

Well, my wife told me she saw 2 different 8 pt bucks trailing does this morning in the woods. I would say the peak of the rut is this week in my neck of the woods.


----------



## jlh42581

pope125 said:


> I will be out Friday and Saturday . Next weeks weather looks great . Everyone else give up ?


My season is over till the rifle opener, I would go if I could.

I think whether or not I go to Iowa next year I am getting another OH license. I can be there and hunting in under 3 hours, its not that far. Takes about the same to get to Erie or travel to the inlaws.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> I will be out Friday and Saturday . Next weeks weather looks great . Everyone else give up ?


I'm going out after work for a 40 minutes sit if I'm lucky. Just going to set up on the ground and hope I catch some last light movement. I can't go this weekend and I will be away for Thanksgiving. Gonna give Monday a go too, but after that I'm pretty much done until late season. Wrestling kills most of the late season for me though with my sons matches every Saturday morning.


----------



## jlh42581

Matt Musto said:


> I'm going out after work for a 40 minutes sit if I'm lucky. Just going to set up on the ground and hope I catch some last light movement. I can't go this weekend and I will be away for Thanksgiving. Gonna give Monday a go too, but after that I'm pretty much done until late season. Wrestling kills most of the late season for me though with my sons matches every Saturday morning.


Other than Ohio for better bucks, the one reason I want to buy another license next year is the ability to hunt sunday and also the no break archery season.


----------



## dspell20

Did anyone hear how palmated did in Illinois


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> I'm going out after work for a 40 minutes sit if I'm lucky. Just going to set up on the ground and hope I catch some last light movement. I can't go this weekend and I will be away for Thanksgiving. Gonna give Monday a go too, but after that I'm pretty much done until late season. Wrestling kills most of the late season for me though with my sons matches every Saturday morning.


Same here.My son wrestles and it kills the late season.He'll go to some tournaments on sundays but won't start going on Saturdays until after rifle season.


----------



## pope125

dspell20 said:


> Did anyone hear how palmated did in Illinois


Texted him last week , and he said things were slow .


----------



## yetihunter1

Matt Musto said:


> I'm going out after work for a 40 minutes sit if I'm lucky. Just going to set up on the ground and hope I catch some last light movement. I can't go this weekend and I will be away for Thanksgiving. Gonna give Monday a go too, but after that I'm pretty much done until late season. Wrestling kills most of the late season for me though with my sons matches every Saturday morning.


i was never able to get into hunting full bore till after i finished wrestling in college. Great sport but very time consuming, plus i hated life cutting weight haha.


----------



## vonfoust

jlh42581 said:


> My season is over till the rifle opener, I would go if I could.
> 
> I think whether or not I go to Iowa next year I am getting another OH license. I can be there and hunting in under 3 hours, its not that far. Takes about the same to get to Erie or travel to the inlaws.


Pay attention to youth weekend in OH. Always the weekend before Thanksgiving, same weekend as our bear season. Don't remember if you are allowed to archery hunt while the youth season is going on but I don't believe so. There has been a lot of talk of moving it to January some time as well.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> i was never able to get into hunting full bore till after i finished wrestling in college. Great sport but very time consuming, plus i hated life cutting weight haha.


Good for you.That must have been an insane amount of dedication.My son is only 10 and he travels 4 days a week to wrestle for different clubs.I refuse to let him cut weight at his age and he moved up 10lbs this year.I hope he doesn't get pummeled lol.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> Good for you.That must have been an insane amount of dedication.My son is only 10 and he travels 4 days a week to wrestle for different clubs.I refuse to let him cut weight at his age and he moved up 10lbs this year.I hope he doesn't get pummeled lol.


Yeah i never cut weight till i was in college. Wish i hadn't done it then, not worth it. Would cut from a solid 225 down to 184....brutal. But now i can sit in a tree and eat all the venison jerky i want! JOY!


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> Yeah i never cut weight till i was in college. Wish i hadn't done it then, not worth it. Would cut from a solid 225 down to 184....brutal. But now i can sit in a tree and eat all the venison jerky i want! JOY!


I couldn't imagine cutting that much weight and still being alive.I used to lift in power meets at 198lbs.I general weighed between 205-210 and would cut a little weight so I wouldn't have to lift at 220.Just that little bit of weight would take 20lbs off my bench.I have a tremendous amount of respect for anyone who wrestles at the level you did.That's a tough sport.I see the amount of work kids my son age put into and wonder why they do it.It most certainly builds character.


----------



## jlh42581

vonfoust said:


> Pay attention to youth weekend in OH. Always the weekend before Thanksgiving, same weekend as our bear season. Don't remember if you are allowed to archery hunt while the youth season is going on but I don't believe so. There has been a lot of talk of moving it to January some time as well.


I think you can but you must wear the full amount of shotgun/muzzy/handgun rifle orange. Ive been to ohio in the past but I will definitely check. Even so, all the other made up gaps from pa its more than worth it even if I can only take advantage of it a few times a season. I have way too much nice stuff to only get six days to hunt without using vacation.


----------



## riceride565

I'm still at it in 2B, I'll be out half day tomorrow (morning till lunch or so) and then all day on Friday. Hoping the weather change on Thursday night gets them on their feet Friday. Can't wait to get out there again, it's been a few days since the last sit.


----------



## vonfoust

jlh42581 said:


> I think you can but you must wear the full amount of shotgun/muzzy/handgun rifle orange. Ive been to ohio in the past but I will definitely check. Even so, all the other made up gaps from pa its more than worth it even if I can only take advantage of it a few times a season. I have way too much nice stuff to only get six days to hunt without using vacation.


I agree. Lived in OH for 10 years and still go back. Was just emailing a buddy that I can't get my son down for youth season this year. First time they don't have any kids hunting. Was always a great time. PM me over the summer if you are interested I can get you to some overlooked archery spots.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man...hope you buddy was ok...that one looks like it could do some damage to a car.....

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

vonfoust said:


> I agree. Lived in OH for 10 years and still go back. Was just emailing a buddy that I can't get my son down for youth season this year. First time they don't have any kids hunting. Was always a great time. PM me over the summer if you are interested I can get you to some overlooked archery spots.


Will do, appreciate the offer


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I couldn't imagine cutting that much weight and still being alive.I used to lift in power meets at 198lbs.I general weighed between 205-210 and would cut a little weight so I wouldn't have to lift at 220.Just that little bit of weight would take 20lbs off my bench.I have a tremendous amount of respect for anyone who wrestles at the level you did.That's a tough sport.I see the amount of work kids my son age put into and wonder why they do it.It most certainly builds character.


Wrestled and coached it for nearly 25 years. Not a sport out there that can build more character in a young man...but let me tell you this...my orthopedic surgeon is on speed dial these days. Three knee surgeries, neck surgery, broken scapula, ribs, wrist and two hernias..

BTW...my son isn't wrestling...not because I encourage him not to and not because he isn't any good....it was what he chose. Believe me I had some conflicted emotions about that, especially when I left HS coaching. Thought I'd dedicate my time and skills to his youth program...after year one he opted out. Team still wanted me to coach, but these days I invest what little personal time I have left in my family.

Good luck to your son...I know much of what am definitely who I am today I leaned from being involved in that sport.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Wrestled and coached it for nearly 25 years. Not a sport out there that can build more character in a young man...but let me tell you this...my orthopedic surgeon is on speed dial these days. Three knee surgeries, neck surgery, broken scapula, ribs, wrist and two hernias..
> 
> BTW...my son isn't wrestling...not because I encourage him not to and not because he isn't any good....it was what he chose. Believe me I had some conflicted emotions about that, especially when I left HS coaching. Thought I'd dedicate my time and skills to his youth program...after year one he opted out. Team still wanted me to coach, but these days I invest what little personal time I have left in my family.
> 
> Good luck to your son...I know much of what am definitely who I am today I leaned from being involved in that sport.
> 
> Joe


Damn Joe, you sound like me. I have one knee surgery, torn rotator cuff, two herniated discs in my neck and just a tiny bit of cauliflour ear. Love the sport but it beats the crud out of you.


----------



## jacobh

Saw a decent 8 p&Y nose to ground chasing in Limerick while I was driving


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Saw a decent 8 p&Y nose to ground chasing in Limerick while I was driving


Can you send him my way? I haven't seen a deer with decent headgear since early october......


----------



## jacobh

Haha I tried bro lol but that was driving in Limerick. I too haven't seen one in stand yet lol


----------



## nicko

Weather will be taking a good turn tomorrow with lows in the mid 30s and highs in the low 50s. I'll be out early looking for those antlers.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Same here.My son wrestles and it kills the late season.He'll go to some tournaments on sundays but won't start going on Saturdays until after rifle season.


What weight does your son wrestle Doug? My boy is 75 lb, 9 year old. Same for us 3-4 Tournaments and 7 Saturday dual matches through the second weekend of February. 



yetihunter1 said:


> i was never able to get into hunting full bore till after i finished wrestling in college. Great sport but very time consuming, plus i hated life cutting weight haha.


I wrestled for 13 years, cut weight through high school, then I wrestled at George Mason my freshman year but didn't cut weight because I wasn't a starter. I'd wrestle open tournaments at 167 and wrestle guys cutting from near 200 lbs, talk about a mismatch lol. Where did you wrestle?


----------



## Matt Musto

yetihunter1 said:


> Can you send him my way? I haven't seen a deer with decent headgear since early october......


Same here and I blew my chance  Anyone have good recipe for buck tag soup?


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Wrestled and coached it for nearly 25 years. Not a sport out there that can build more character in a young man...but let me tell you this...my orthopedic surgeon is on speed dial these days. Three knee surgeries, neck surgery, broken scapula, ribs, wrist and two hernias..
> 
> BTW...my son isn't wrestling...not because I encourage him not to and not because he isn't any good....it was what he chose. Believe me I had some conflicted emotions about that, especially when I left HS coaching. Thought I'd dedicate my time and skills to his youth program...after year one he opted out. Team still wanted me to coach, but these days I invest what little personal time I have left in my family.
> 
> Good luck to your son...I know much of what am definitely who I am today I leaned from being involved in that sport.
> 
> Joe


What high school did you wrestle for Joe?


----------



## Zach75

Just thought I'd share and contribute to the thread. Shot this back on 11/9 at our family cabin in Perry County. Not a monster but it's my best buck to date, and it meant a lot shooting it on the family land at our cabin.


----------



## dspell20

The bucks are on the move in 2B. For those of you who have never had the opportunity to hunt this phase of the rut you need to get out there. I believe that it is the best time to get a love sick buck cruising in day light hours.


----------



## yetihunter1

Matt Musto said:


> What weight does your son wrestle Doug? My boy is 75 lb, 9 year old. Same for us 3-4 Tournaments and 7 Saturday dual matches through the second weekend of February.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled for 13 years, cut weight through high school, then I wrestled at George Mason my freshman year but didn't cut weight because I wasn't a starter. I'd wrestle open tournaments at 167 and wrestle guys cutting from near 200 lbs, talk about a mismatch lol. Where did you wrestle?


I wrestled at Ursinus College over in Collegeville, PA. Its a small D3 school but the wrestling program is pretty good.


----------



## Hindy30

Zach75 said:


> Just thought I'd share and contribute to the thread. Shot this back on 11/9 at our family cabin in Perry County. Not a monster but it's my best buck to date, and it meant a lot shooting it on the family land at our cabin.
> View attachment 3254082


Nice. Where and how it happens matters as much as anything. Good buck also. 


yetihunter1 said:


> Damn Joe, you sound like me. I have one knee surgery, torn rotator cuff, two herniated discs in my neck and just a tiny bit of cauliflour ear. Love the sport but it beats the crud out of you.





jacobh said:


> Saw a decent 8 p&Y nose to ground chasing in Limerick while I was driving


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> What weight does your son wrestle Doug? My boy is 75 lb, 9 year old. Same for us 3-4 Tournaments and 7 Saturday dual matches through the second weekend of February.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled for 13 years, cut weight through high school, then I wrestled at George Mason my freshman year but didn't cut weight because I wasn't a starter. I'd wrestle open tournaments at 167 and wrestle guys cutting from near 200 lbs, talk about a mismatch lol. Where did you wrestle?


He's 10 this year and will wrestle at either 80 or 85lbs.It all depends on where they want to put him in the duel meets.He actually weight about 79lbs but I can see them bumping him up.He always seems to wrestle light for his weight class.I didn't wrestle so I'm not a huge help to my son other then helping him get in shape and with strength training.He's kinda on his own when we go to tournaments and there's no coaches.All I have is kick his a.. lol.I actually hated it when he was around 6 or so.I felt like I was sending him into a pit bull match.I am starting to warm up to it the older he gets.I like the way the coaches hammer them at practice and I like the fact that he wants to go to tournaments every weekend,even though he knows that there's at least one kid that's gonna get the best of him.He's not going to win states but I think he has a fair shot of at least making it this year.In order to do that,he'll have to beat a bunch of kids that have beaten him in the past.If that happens,I'll consider it a great year.He's strong and aggressive but there are some really skilled kids out there.I coach football and baseball.The one thing I've noticed is that the kids who wrestle and way tougher,never cry and work a lot harder.That's all I care about.


----------



## dougell

By the way,thanks for costing me about 1200 bucks yesterday.I've always been a Hoyt shooter but my dealer got Elite last year.All the talk on here about Elites make me go check them out last night and I walked away with a new impulse 31.


----------



## goathillinpa

My son wants to wrestle but just recently broke his collar bone so he is not allowed any kind of activity until near the end of December. I told him next year.

I am from the Pgh area and if any guys want to start scouting and looking into hunting ohio I would certainly be interested, we could maybe get a group together and share some of the costs. Thought about picking up a small camper just for this reason.


----------



## Zach75

jlh42581 said:


> I think you can but you must wear the full amount of shotgun/muzzy/handgun rifle orange. Ive been to ohio in the past but I will definitely check. Even so, all the other made up gaps from pa its more than worth it even if I can only take advantage of it a few times a season. I have way too much nice stuff to only get six days to hunt without using vacation.


This is the same reason I hunt in Maryland. I mainly hunt in PA while the season is in. But its nice to hunt in MD before and after the PA season, and during the gaps in the PA season.


----------



## bkellybe

yetihunter1 said:


> I wrestled at Ursinus College over in Collegeville, PA. Its a small D3 school but the wrestling program is pretty good.


What years were you at Ursinus?! I wrestled at Wilkes. My Archery career also didn't really start til post college wresting and a few shoulder surgeries haha.


----------



## yetihunter1

bkellybe said:


> What years were you at Ursinus?! I wrestled at Wilkes. My Archery career also didn't really start til post college wresting and a few shoulder surgeries haha.


2002 to 2005, my last year and a half i had some "disagreements" with the coach and started playing rugby.


----------



## bkellybe

yetihunter1 said:


> 2002 to 2005, my last year and a half i had some "disagreements" with the coach and started playing rugby.


Oh nice! I'm sure we crossed paths at some point then! I was at wilkes 2002-2007. Missed 03 and second half of 07 with shoulder surgeries.


----------



## schlep1967

From all of us in the WMU's that can't hunt right now to all of you that still can.

*YOU SUCK*

And Yes ..... That is pure jealousy speaking.:embara:


----------



## dougell

Zach75 said:


> Just thought I'd share and contribute to the thread. Shot this back on 11/9 at our family cabin in Perry County. Not a monster but it's my best buck to date, and it meant a lot shooting it on the family land at our cabin.
> View attachment 3254082


That's a good solid buck.Congradulations.


----------



## rmm60985

12-Ringer said:


> Wrestled and coached it for nearly 25 years. Not a sport out there that can build more character in a young man...but let me tell you this...my orthopedic surgeon is on speed dial these days. Three knee surgeries, neck surgery, broken scapula, ribs, wrist and two hernias..
> 
> BTW...my son isn't wrestling...not because I encourage him not to and not because he isn't any good....it was what he chose. Believe me I had some conflicted emotions about that, especially when I left HS coaching. Thought I'd dedicate my time and skills to his youth program...after year one he opted out. Team still wanted me to coach, but these days I invest what little personal time I have left in my family.
> 
> Good luck to your son...I know much of what am definitely who I am today I leaned from being involved in that sport.
> 
> Joe


Joe, how close do you live to Haverford?


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> He's 10 this year and will wrestle at either 80 or 85lbs.It all depends on where they want to put him in the duel meets.He actually weight about 79lbs but I can see them bumping him up.He always seems to wrestle light for his weight class.I didn't wrestle so I'm not a huge help to my son other then helping him get in shape and with strength training.He's kinda on his own when we go to tournaments and there's no coaches.All I have is kick his a.. lol.I actually hated it when he was around 6 or so.I felt like I was sending him into a pit bull match.I am starting to warm up to it the older he gets.I like the way the coaches hammer them at practice and I like the fact that he wants to go to tournaments every weekend,even though he knows that there's at least one kid that's gonna get the best of him.He's not going to win states but I think he has a fair shot of at least making it this year.In order to do that,he'll have to beat a bunch of kids that have beaten him in the past.If that happens,I'll consider it a great year.He's strong and aggressive but there are some really skilled kids out there.I coach football and baseball.The one thing I've noticed is that the kids who wrestle and way tougher,never cry and work a lot harder.That's all I care about.


I share the same sentiment. My son is not super aggressive, but has definitely become more so playing football for the last 2 years. I also noticed more mental toughness over the last year in his wrestling. I think this could be the year he wins 3/4 of his matches or more as opposed to under 50 percent. At this age though, the tough losses are sometimes better for their development than the cheap, easy wins. Good luck to your son this season.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> I share the same sentiment. My son is not super aggressive, but has definitely become more so playing football for the last 2 years. I also noticed more mental toughness over the last year in his wrestling. I think this could be the year he wins 3/4 of his matches or more as opposed to under 50 percent. At this age though, the tough losses are sometimes better for their development than the cheap, easy wins. Good luck to your son this season.


Matt, where does your son wrestle? My son is 6 and only plays baseball and am thinking maybe wrestling might be good for him. My dad wrestled in HS and college so I'm sure he'd love to give my boy some pointers.


----------



## CMattero

Here's a question for anyone to answer...slick trick magnum, slick trick standard, slick trick viper trick or QAD exodus? Been using mechanicals for a few years and I'm thinking about trying a new head...


----------



## King

CMattero said:


> Here's a question for anyone to answer...slick trick magnum, slick trick standard, slick trick viper trick or QAD exodus? Been using mechanicals for a few years and I'm thinking about trying a new head...


My choice of those would be ST Magnum. Otherwise, I'd go with the G5 Strikers (my favorite head).


----------



## pope125

CMattero said:


> Here's a question for anyone to answer...slick trick magnum, slick trick standard, slick trick viper trick or QAD exodus? Been using mechanicals for a few years and I'm thinking about trying a new head...


Started using the QAD this year and have to say the head is amazing , flies great , awesome penataration, big cut , and great blood trails , and crazy sharp. Shoot 4 does this year using them and nothing has run futher than 60 yards.


----------



## pope125

King said:


> My choice of those would be ST Magnum. Otherwise, I'd go with the G5 Strikers (my favorite head).



Ive killed a bunch of animals with the G5 Striker over 40 African animals and can tell you the Striker is not like it used to be . A friend of mine shot a doe Tuesday with a Striker complete pass thru he pulls the arrow out of the dirt and the head broke of from the ferrule , not good .


----------



## fap1800

Go with the ST Standards. Great head. Killed a good number of deer with them. I'd like to give those Helix heads a shot, but they're a bit on the high priced side.


----------



## goathillinpa

I have used the G5 strikers over the last couple of years. I am not impressed with the blood trails. Going to be switching heads.


----------



## riceride565

I'll toss in a shout out for the Muzzy Trocar. Super sharp and quite tough. Switched to them last year after wanting to get away from mechanicals. Fly like field points for me and I have shot 3 deer with them. All full pass throughs and dead deer with in 100yds. Nice heads of your looking for a tough compact fixed blade.


----------



## bkellybe

pope125 said:


> Started using the QAD this year and have to say the head is amazing , flies great , awesome penataration, big cut , and great blood trails , and crazy sharp. Shoot 4 does this year using them and nothing has run futher than 60 yards.


Been using the quad exodus heads for the past two seasons and they have been awesome for me as well. Even after pass throughs and sticking in the dirt they look like you could knock it right back up and mow down another one.


----------



## CMattero

I started hunting with the redhead blackout toxic (the G5 striker clone) but never had good blood trails. The past few years I've been using rocket steelheads with success to the point where the deer would drop in sight but little to no blood trails... Everything I've been reading says the magnums and qad are neck and neck with the qad being a little more accurate.


----------



## Lcavok99

Heading out tomorrow for an all day sit in 5c. Should be good hunting after todays rainy day.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dspell20 said:


> Did anyone hear how palmated did in Illinois


Well i messed up out there,i did shoot an 8pt and he fooled me.he came in hot chasing a doe with another buck.i had a quick second to make a decision to shoot and i did.when i got to the deer i wish i would have passed he was probably 120 definatley not what i went there for and have passed probably 20 bucks like that there in the past,so i did get one,needless to say the hunting was tough and we didnt see much all week.


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> Matt, where does your son wrestle? My son is 6 and only plays baseball and am thinking maybe wrestling might be good for him. My dad wrestled in HS and college so I'm sure he'd love to give my boy some pointers.


He wrestles for Council Rock Wrestling Association (CRWA). Practices are at Council Rock South High School or Richboro Elementary, depending on age and skill level.


----------



## Viper69

dougell said:


> By the way,thanks for costing me about 1200 bucks yesterday.I've always been a Hoyt shooter but my dealer got Elite last year.All the talk on here about Elites make me go check them out last night and I walked away with a new impulse 31.


The impulse 31 is an awesome bow. Good choice!


----------



## dougell

CMattero said:


> Here's a question for anyone to answer...slick trick magnum, slick trick standard, slick trick viper trick or QAD exodus? Been using mechanicals for a few years and I'm thinking about trying a new head...


I've been using slick tricks since 1993 when you had to buy them directly from the guy who made them.I see no reason to use anything else but can't say that they're the best heads out there.I will say this,I've killed over 60 deer with them(mostly with the magnums and about 5 with the grizztricks) and only ever had one deer run out of sight.They tune easily,penetrate completely every time and I've never broken a single blade.In fact,I've killed as many as 4 deer with the same head and blades after touching them up.Again,I'm not saying they're the best head but I never had a reason to switch.They were better when you only paid $21 for a pack of three.Since the company has been sold,I can't say much about them.I'm still using the same ones I've had for 10-15 years.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> I share the same sentiment. My son is not super aggressive, but has definitely become more so playing football for the last 2 years. I also noticed more mental toughness over the last year in his wrestling. I think this could be the year he wins 3/4 of his matches or more as opposed to under 50 percent. At this age though, the tough losses are sometimes better for their development than the cheap, easy wins. Good luck to your son this season.


Adversity build character Matt.It's cool when you see them start beating some kids that used to wipe the mat with the butts lol.It's all just a journey of some sort.Seeing them work and get better at something without giving up is reward enough and that applies to anything.

Joe,baseball has always been my main sport.Last year my son considered not playing and that took me back a little.I encouraged him to give it two more years just in case he decides later that he wants to play again.In the end it's his decision and I won't put any pressure on him.He loves the outdoors and I thank God for that every day.


----------



## dougell

riceride565 said:


> I'll toss in a shout out for the Muzzy Trocar. Super sharp and quite tough. Switched to them last year after wanting to get away from mechanicals. Fly like field points for me and I have shot 3 deer with them. All full pass throughs and dead deer with in 100yds. Nice heads of your looking for a tough compact fixed blade.


Not a thing wrong with any muzzy.People get too worked up about what broadhead is best.Any sharp BH that penetrates completely and stays together will kill deer with boring consistency.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

CMattero said:


> Here's a question for anyone to answer...slick trick magnum, slick trick standard, slick trick viper trick or QAD exodus? Been using mechanicals for a few years and I'm thinking about trying a new head...


Shooting the mags, have worked very well, definitely can be used again. Which is why I switched from grim reapers. That being said reapers left ridiculous blood trails. Gonna stick with slick trick mags, maybe try the viper trick, they look like they would do very well on bone. Good luck, shoot straight!


----------



## nicko

I have never had a bad experience with Slick Trick standards. They fly like darts and put deer down quickly.


----------



## CMattero

Thanks everyone for the help I have $20 off to dicks sporting goods so whatever heads I get it looks like I'll at least get a good deal! 🏼


----------



## jason03

schlep1967 said:


> From all of us in the WMU's that can't hunt right now to all of you that still can.
> 
> *YOU SUCK*
> 
> And Yes ..... That is pure jealousy speaking.:embara:


dont want to sound like a winer about this and i know it has been discussed but i think it is totally unfair.


----------



## schlep1967

I don't know that I would call it unfair. I could make the drive and find a place to hunt. It just isn't convenient for me. I wasn't trying to bash anyone. It just sucks being done and seeing others post they are still out there.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I hope they don't extend the season to units not part of "overpopulated special regs" areas. Don't see a need to shoot anymore bucks than we already do in most areas.

I see nothing unfair about making management decisions...rather than emotional decisions about making it fair for people to hunt?


----------



## jacobh

I wish they'd stop the extended seasons in 5c


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> I wish they'd stop the extended seasons in 5c


The one going on right now? They just started it this year...


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> I wish they'd stop the extended seasons in 5c



My personal opinion is the extended season after X-mas with the guns is much worse than the early start and continuation of archery. It seems in many areas does, button bucks and shed bucks are getting pounded til almost February. I have some friends that drive deer every weekend for 6 weeks and shoot every deer that comes out that is antlerless. I really wish they would eliminate all the late season gun hunting til the end of January in Montgomery and Bucks county.


----------



## KylePA

Seems that after the rain stopped the deer were on the move tonight. Had the spot light out in the back yard and had six doe feeding and no bucks. Also finally found the culprit who has been trashing the neighbors shrubbery, a small six point who was really getting in a workout.


----------



## riceride565

Heading out here in a couple min, cold front should have them on their feet here in 2B.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

KylePA said:


> My personal opinion is the extended season after X-mas with the guns is much worse than the early start and continuation of archery. It seems in many areas does, button bucks and shed bucks are getting pounded til almost February. I have some friends that drive deer every weekend for 6 weeks and shoot every deer that comes out that is antlerless. I really wish they would eliminate all the late season gun hunting til the end of January in Montgomery and Bucks county.


I'm in agreement on nixing the extended doe season. It's gotten so bad in the areas I hunt that doe sightings are few. I never thought I'd say this but It's to the point the better choice to fill the freezer is a young buck and let the doe walk. We are seeing young bucks 2 to 1 over doe. Is what it is and we have to live with the choices the PGC and other hunters make. 

Good luck all who are out.


----------



## jacobh

I don't like any of them to be honest. We took a great herd and demolished it. Early season U orphan fawns late season u shoot bucks that dropped antlers. Not really seeing a up side to it to be honest



QUOTE=KMiha;1081794642]The one going on right now? They just started it this year...[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

If u recall I've been saying it for years and got booed off the threads!!! It sucks and now others are seeing it. It's truly sad to see




Billy H said:


> I'm in agreement on nixing the extended doe season. It's gotten so bad in the areas I hunt that doe sightings are few. I never thought I'd say this but It's to the point the better choice to fill the freezer is a young buck and let the doe walk. We are seeing young bucks 2 to 1 over doe. Is what it is and we have to live with the choices the PGC and other hunters make.
> 
> Good luck all who are out.


----------



## Mathias

I'm all for discontinuing the late or extended season shotgun hunting here in SE Pa., I think it's coming….


----------



## irnwrkr3

I posted this buck a few days ago, but these are better pics. My buddy shot this in 2B earlier this week. He's doing a European mount.


----------



## jacobh

Just stop hunting in general after Christmas is what's going to happen I believe and I think that would be the right move at least for a few years



QUOTE=Mathias;1081804842]I'm all for discontinuing the late or extended season shotgun hunting here in SE Pa., I think it's coming….[/QUOTE]


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Just stop hunting in general after Christmas is what's going to happen I believe and I think that would be the right move at least for a few years
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Mathias;1081804842]I'm all for discontinuing the late or extended season shotgun hunting here in SE Pa., I think it's coming….


[/QUOTE]

I'm hoping that the rest of the SE portion of the state just falls under the same regulation as the rest of the state for after XMAS. Flintlocks and bow season only. One property we hunt it seems the buck to doe ratio based upon our sightings this year was about 3-1. Seems to be an endless amount of 1.5 year old Y bucks and Spikes running around and the property and very few doe.


----------



## Mathias

My neighbor up in Bradford Co just called to tell me he saw two of the biggest bucks he's ever seen lying in my lower field below the pond, maybe one was the giant I saw behind my neighbors last week. I need to get a HBS or IWOM to pursue them late season, it's chilly up there then…..


----------



## Mathias

Pic of what looks like a non typical from that last trip.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Pic of what looks like a non typical from that last trip.


That would qualify as a def shooter in my book.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> I'm all for discontinuing the late or extended season shotgun hunting here in SE Pa., I think it's coming….


It's taking it's toll where I am in 5C (Central Bucks). It also doesn't help that within a square half mile of where I hunt we have a dozen others hunting. They all have doe tags too. At my parents' place, we're only seeing the same small group of does. If they somehow make it through the first slugger season, they'll surely get cut down during the late season. I waited too long to grab a doe tag this year, but had I, I would have cut it up. At least my dad's neighbor agreed to a moratorium on killing does.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> If u recall I've been saying it for years and got booed off the threads!!! It sucks and now others are seeing it. It's truly sad to see


Perhaps you have a valid point,especially concerning the extended rifle season.Perhaps you don't.I've never hunted 5C but I have a couple buddies who go down and hunt at the UBP annual doe hunt.They claim to see piles of deer and they also tell me that the habitat is getting extremely overbrowsed.I'm not picking on you,Calling you a poor hunter or saying you should hunt harder or deeper.I will say that very few hunters would recognize truly good habitat and that's not because they're morans.It's because very few have ever seen really good habitat in their lifetime in this state.Several posts back Mathias posted a picture from his stand and and a couple people commented on how great the habitat looked.Now you can't assess the habitat from a single picture but my original thought was how poor it looked.The northcentral part of the state was faced with huge herds of deer for decades and the habitat was almost destroyed and now we're faced with much lower numbers than we should have because the habitat can't support it.We're paying for the sins of our past.The southern part of the state had a very fast growing herd after decades of hardly any deer.The smart thing was to do something before it came a problem.On top of that,the farmers were taking a huge hit and deer/human conflict was extremely high.Hunters in 5C are still killing more deer per square mile than any other part of the state so there's obviously still some deer down there.Problem is,that unit is so fragmented with small properties that there's no way to micro manage it.With hunters only representing 10% of the population,even less in that part of the state,hunters won't ever get more deer than people are willing to tolerate.

Deer numbers are also a matter of perspective.I live in an area with low deer numbers,poor habitat and tons of public land.I've only seen 14 deer all year from stands but had a really good year.Around here food sources change from year to year and week to week.A great spot one week can be a complete bust the next week.You really have to be adaptable and you really have to understand what deer need and when they need it to be consistently successful.You also have to be able to realize that as things change,so does the the carrying capacity of that spot.I had great spots 5 years ago that are a complete waste today and it has nothing to do with an overharvest.The habitat changes and the deer change with.I suspect that's a big part of what's happening to you but it happens so gradulally that it's not always easy to recognize.That challenge is what drives me and I'm trying to instill that into my son.I'm also not naïve enough to not realize that it's a lot easier for me to relocate and find new areas to hunt in this part of the state compared the southeast.At the same time,there's still no way for the PGC to ensure that deer are evenly distributed across the landscape.There is no way possible that a 20-50 acre piece of property will consistently produce a high number of deer sightings for years to come.Way too many things change.

I concentrate on areas that have had recent logging.Deer will concentrate on these areas and most times wipe out the majority of preferred regeneration in just a few years.Still,those new cuts can support a pile of deer for several years.Once they get overbrowsed or they just start growing out of the reach of deer,the carrying capacity plummets and the deer have no reason to be there.It happens all the time and you have to know when to give up on an area.We had a huge tornado up here in 1985.Thousands of acres turned into a massive jungle and the deer herd went through the roof.By the end of the 90's it was turning into pole timber which can support about 5 dpsm.The deer herd crashed and hunters screamed that the PGC killed all of the deer.In reality,it was nothing more than changing forest composition.You can't tell that to any of the hunters though.Again,I'm not trying to demoralize your position.Just given you a different perspective.


----------



## jacobh

Yep very few does and that's why they need to stop hunting in general after Christmas let the pregnant does survive. Dougell I know there's pockets of deer around still but for the majority it seems that there's few. Just read this thread most are seeing a lot less deer anymore. Again not all and I get that. 5c issue is lack of hunting areas and tons of hunters yes they kill more because there's more tags and more hunters. In Limerick U won't find a patch of woods that dosent have a stand in it if the homeowner gives permission. In fact those who don't guys just trespass anyways. It's to the point now I just pretty much hunt md! It's sad as I use to love hunting 5c just not worth the headaches anymore


I'm hoping that the rest of the SE portion of the state just falls under the same regulation as the rest of the state for after XMAS. Flintlocks and bow season only. One property we hunt it seems the buck to doe ratio based upon our sightings this year was about 3-1. Seems to be an endless amount of 1.5 year old Y bucks and Spikes running around and the property and very few doe.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

I'm not arguing that the extended season is a good or bad idea.My guess would be that there's areas where it's necessary and areas where it's not needed and is essentially ruining the hunting.I think they need to take a hard look at the SRA boundaries and that includes areas in 2B as well.Managing deer in that area is a very tough nut to crack and there's no way to satisfy every stakeholder.I can see why it would frustrate guys but how do you micromanage that type of landscape?DMAP would be the best way but it's an extremely under utilized program.About 10-15 years ago,we had a lot of logging done within a few miles of my house.All of the tops and regeneration gave the deer a temporary food source and we had quite a few deer.Today spots that were too thick to walk through are open enough that you can shoot 100 yards across.The carrying capacity just dropped and the deer aren't there like they used to be.Rather than worrying about,I just find more areas that were recently cut.There's a camp about 1 mile up the road from my house.they get 10 guys in for deer season and hunt almost the entire two weeks.They've killed 2 deer in the past two years and they're screaming about the lack of deer.Thing is,they still hunt the same areas over and over again even though there's a lack of sign.I rarely kill deer from the same spot from year to year because I realize things change.I'm an average hunter that only has the first day of rifle to hunt and both Saturdays.My son started hunting 4 years ago as a 7 year old so he's with me every time I go.Between the 2 of us,we've killed 18 deer within 5 miles of there in three years,just hunting three days during rifle season.I'm not record book buck slayer or anything special.I just recognize areas where deer should be and where they really don't have any reason to be.The guys in that camp just fail to recognize that and they have access to the same area I do because it's all open to the public.We don't see a lot of deer each day we hunt but we do see deer.A good day to my son is just seeing a few because he doesn't know any better.Some of these guys really don't like me because they claim that me and my 7 year old son are killing all the deer lol.What it comes down to is,they hunt where they want the deer to be,not where the deer should be.It's all just a matter of perspective.I just ended one of the best archery seasons I've ever had and saw a grand total of 14 deer.What's good to me certainly isn't the same expectations that everyone has.It's a very hard balancing act for the PGC AND EVEN HARDER IN YOUR PART OF THE STATE.


----------



## jacobh

Dougell bro I wasn't arguing please don't take it that way.... Like I said I know there's areas with tons of deer but lots with very few is my point. That's why I alwYs felt tags by county was better for Managment purposes. Smaller area and easier to adjust tags where it is needed


----------



## jacobh

Yep I just enjoy seeing deer . A lot of 5c is small parcels like 10 acre plots so not a ton of room to move. So we are a lot of times stuck hunting same areas. I've spent tons of time trying to get new properties and usually most have hunters already so I won't step on toes maybe that's my problem lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

rmm60985 said:


> Joe, how close do you live to Haverford?


15-minutes...spent many a hour with the Jones family over they years, both on the mat and in the coaching areana...they are Legends in the Haverford wrestling community.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> What high school did you wrestle for Joe?


Chichester...never really a stud, in fact could hardly crack the varsity lineup much of the time, but that doesn't take anything away from the level of pride, humility, and dedication that are hallmarks of that sport!


----------



## dougell

I'm not arguing either and I'm not trying trying to convey anything negative to you.In some ways,this is a very simple issue and other ways,it get's pretty complicated.I'll be honest with you.I don't know if I'd hunt very much if I was stuck hunting a few small properties with limited access.I need flexibility and I have that here.We don't have high deer numbers up here but we have loads of public land where you can hunt with little interference.This area has it's own sets of challenges but I guess that's why I like it.If you want to hear people scream about no deer,come up here sometime.I'm 100% convinced that we have more deer than people realize but you have to hunt for them where they should be.Even at that,there's nobody out there pushing them and more food than there used to be so they don't have to be on their feet searching.While we still have huge areas with poor habitat,we also have areas where it's really starting to recover.A lot depends on how bad it was to begin with.You can have some long boring days during archery season and if you plop down on the same stump during rifle season,you'll experience the same.During rifle season,I still hunt 90% of the time and I find more deer than most would think is out there.I'm convinced that deer have evolved.Years ago,there was tremendous pressure and deer found safety in numbers.They'd get bounced back and fourth all day,picking up more deer as they went.That's why you here people talking about 100 deer/day times.Today with less pressure,they're just more content to lay still and let guys just walk right on by.If they do get up.They just sneak a short distance and lay back down.I see them doing that all the time and I can read it in the tracks.Other than the first and last hour of the day,I don't even waste my time sitting.You'd be surprised how many deer you can walk right up on.My kid has killed 5 in their beds since he was 7.My suggestion would be to go to some habitat tours to see what they're really doing,research the heck out of it and then try to apply it to the areas where you hunt.I think you'd be surprised to see how much better of a hunter you'll become.


----------



## pope125

Just got back to the truck , two doe and a small buck this morning . Have to say I'm totally frusterated, with trying to get a mature buck on the ground.


----------



## fap1800

One of the issues with hunting 5C or any of the special regs areas is there is hardly any public lands and there's a lot of development sprawl. The public lands that are available, like Nockamixon in 5C, get hammered. As jocobh mentioned, most of the tracts in Bucks and Montgomery are small parcels and access is difficult as property owners either don't support hunting or don't want to take on any liability. Of the remaining farm lands, most are spoken for. I've hunted a property outside of New Hope that was just 3 acres and another in Buckingham that was barely 5. I'm fortunate enough now to have a spot that's 40 that I share with another guy. If I were to lose that spot, I'd be up a creek. A lot of hunters in my area don't have multiple spots so that forces them to continually to hunt one or two consistently. Thankfully I've been lucky enough to take three representative bucks out of my spot the last four years and I hope it continues.


----------



## yetihunter1

i hunt the public lands in 5C and 5D, and both get decent pressure from hunters and other outdoor enthusiasts. I agree the main issue is access to land where the deer are. This year i was granted permission to hunt on two tracts of private land, one is a 100acre farm and the other a 3 acre property owned by family friends. I gained access only after asking well over 40 other properties and being told no and the worst part is that i will probably lose both these properties after this season because one land owner is moving and the other is putting up a deer fence to enclose the entire property. One of the things i would like to see, is an effort by the PGC to gain access or peak interest in allowing hunters to access these private tracts of land. Don't get me wrong i have no plan myself and everything costs money, something the PGC doesn't have alot of to throw around, but i would love the chance to help educate local land owners what i do for them as a hunter in the hopes that it will foster a relationship with landowners and responsible hunters and open more access to private lands in the SE part of the state. Cant tell you how many people i work with complain about deer eating there garden and how they want them gone but then look crosseyed at me when i say i hunt.


----------



## rmm60985

I


12-Ringer said:


> 15-minutes...spent many a hour with the Jones family over they years, both on the mat and in the coaching areana...they are Legends in the Haverford wrestling community.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Whoops, screwed that up. I meant Havertown. Not sure how big of a difference that makes. Anyway I have two roommates who went to high school in Havertown. One of them wrestled. He actually still has a brother who currently wrestles. Little Italian kids



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

rmm60985 said:


> I
> Whoops, screwed that up. I meant Havertown. Not sure how big of a difference that makes. Anyway I have two roommates who went to high school in Havertown. One of them wrestled. He actually still has a brother who currently wrestles. Little Italian kids
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Delco's not that big, wrestling community is even smaller...chances are we've crossed paths.

Joe


----------



## dougell

It seems like a lot of guys down that way get frustrated because they have small properties to hunt and not many other options.I sympathize and probably wouldn't hunt in that environment.I'm not trying to sound like a smart arse but I would never expect consistent deer sighting with such limited options.I own close to 20 acres behind my horse pasture.The deer are in there at different times of the year and I've had a couple years where I killed several in that spot.I would never want to depend on hunting such a small area and didn't even hunt it this fall because there's no sign right now.Now on the other side of my property I have deer crossing my field every morning and evening but there's no way to set up with a bow in that spot.Come rifle season,a couple will most likely die there.

I very rarely ever hunt the same stand more than twice a season.Any more than that and the deer get educated way too fast.


----------



## Billy H

When small areas are right out your back door thats whereyou hunt. 5C is too big for one. There are so many reasons why we have pockets of many deer and pockets of low numbers I dont have the time or inclination to even start to list them.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> i hunt the public lands in 5C and 5D, and both get decent pressure from hunters and other outdoor enthusiasts. I agree the main issue is access to land where the deer are. This year i was granted permission to hunt on two tracts of private land, one is a 100acre farm and the other a 3 acre property owned by family friends. I gained access only after asking well over 40 other properties and being told no and the worst part is that i will probably lose both these properties after this season because one land owner is moving and the other is putting up a deer fence to enclose the entire property. One of the things i would like to see, is an effort by the PGC to gain access or peak interest in allowing hunters to access these private tracts of land. Don't get me wrong i have no plan myself and everything costs money, something the PGC doesn't have alot of to throw around, but i would love the chance to help educate local land owners what i do for them as a hunter in the hopes that it will foster a relationship with landowners and responsible hunters and open more access to private lands in the SE part of the state. Cant tell you how many people i work with complain about deer eating there garden and how they want them gone but then look crosseyed at me when i say i hunt.


The PGC does have a co op program.It works better in rural areas with less people and larger tracts of land.

Get with a community and try to educate the residents.I used to live in a huge PRD in rural Clearfield county where no hunting was allowed.It bordered SGL77 on one side and had 3500 acres of undeveloped land that was no where near any house.I formed a wildlife management committee with two foresters to try and get it opened to hunting.It took 4 years worth of browse impact surveys and population analysis to even get them to listen.We had PSU and nationally renowned experts from DCNR and the US forest service come in and do several educational seminars.I was the only bow hunter on the committee so it was my job to sell hunting as the solution.It took over 4 years,a pile of work,lots of negativity and headaches but we got it approved.This was in rural Clearfield county where hunting is still a way of life.I imagine it may go over like a turd in a punch bowl in an urban environment.In the end,3500 acres never open to hunting was open to the public.I'm no longer involved with it but this was the 10th year it's been hunted.It can be done.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I cant find any joy in hunting those small parells or backyards eith Doug


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> When small areas are right out your back door thats whereyou hunt. 5C is too big for one. There are so many reasons why we have pockets of many deer and pockets of low numbers I dont have the time or inclination to even start to list them.


I understand that.I just don't think it's reasonable to expect such small areas to consistently produce year after year.Way too many things change.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I cant find any joy in hunting those small parells or backyards eith Doug


Darren , You have to realize that is how the hunting is down here in 5C and 5D . Most of the big farms were bought up by builders and made in developments . There are a few big farms left but very hard to get permission . I picked up a little honey hole last year its only 60 acres but it is polutted with deer . I guess if you want to hunt down here you better get used to hunting small tracts of land , or resort to public or just not hunt .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Darren , You have to realize that is how the hunting is down here in 5C and 5D . Most of the big farms were bought up by builders and made in developments . There are a few big farms left but very hard to get permission . I picked up a little honey hole last year its only 60 acres but it is polutted with deer . I guess if you want to hunt down here you better get used to hunting small tracts of land , or resort to public or just not hunt .


Bob id hunt 60 acres for sure thats not that small.im talking about 10-15 a re parcells where you have the kids playground behind u and the neighbors dog is barkng,of if you shoot something you have to worry about it running into someones yard just not my cup of tea.i live about 25 miles from downtown Cleveland so i get it.the township i live in was in one of the urban zones till they did away with the urban zone tags.and i have lost a lot of good land to development i know exactly where ur coming from


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Chichester...never really a stud, in fact could hardly crack the varsity lineup much of the time, but that doesn't take anything away from the level of pride, humility, and dedication that are hallmarks of that sport!


No doubt Joe! Wrestling does so much more for a person than having a district or state title to their name.


----------



## irnwrkr3

dougell said:


> I understand that.I just don't think it's reasonable to expect such small areas to consistently produce year after year.Way too many things change.


Some of the biggest bucks in 2B are taken on small tracts every year. I've seen areas by me that are roughly 25-30 acres give or take produce 140+ deer every year. I don't believe those properties hold them there year round, but during the rut those small tracts are dynamite spots for mature bucks. Most of the bucks I've posted on this thread came from small tracts that produce every year.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I understand that.I just don't think it's reasonable to expect such small areas to consistently produce year after year.Way too many things change.


For example, I have one spot that is 3 acres in a continuous creek bottom that totals maybe 20 acres. I've hunted there for 15 years now. Some years deer use it as bedding, most it is just a pass through funnel between two other large tracts. I've killed 2 bucks and one doe in that time and missed a buck this season. Some years I won't see a deer in the few sits I go there others I'll see multiple per sit. I think my spot is a microcosm of how lower Bucks county is.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> The PGC does have a co op program.It works better in rural areas with less people and larger tracts of land.
> 
> Get with a community and try to educate the residents.I used to live in a huge PRD in rural Clearfield county where no hunting was allowed.It bordered SGL77 on one side and had 3500 acres of undeveloped land that was no where near any house.I formed a wildlife management committee with two foresters to try and get it opened to hunting.It took 4 years worth of browse impact surveys and population analysis to even get them to listen.We had PSU and nationally renowned experts from DCNR and the US forest service come in and do several educational seminars.I was the only bow hunter on the committee so it was my job to sell hunting as the solution.It took over 4 years,a pile of work,lots of negativity and headaches but we got it approved.This was in rural Clearfield county where hunting is still a way of life.I imagine it may go over like a turd in a punch bowl in an urban environment.In the end,3500 acres never open to hunting was open to the public.I'm no longer involved with it but this was the 10th year it's been hunted.It can be done.


I have tried the CO-OP route down here too. While its a great program, you still need to get permission to the properties. I was actually denied permission to the majority that I asked saying they had to many guys or I would ask and they would deny being a CO-OP. That made life a pain. I have tried getting in touch with township goverments on access to larger (for the urban area) tracks of land to gain access but have been denied there too. I can still find places to hunt but it does make it that much harder down here. I will agree there are tons of deer down this way and some bruisers too but all of the ones i have seen are on land you can't access. Maybe i will run for a township office just to get access to some of these hahaha....jk.


----------



## fap1800

I never get frustrated hunting small tracts. Matt can probably confirm, but a 180" plus deer was killed just around the corner from where I live not too long ago, which was off a small parcel. You play the hand your dealt. I'll hunt 40 acres, 10 acres, or 1 acre if there's deer. One of my most mature bucks was killed from a stand that was just over the legal minimum from a dwelling. Would it be great to hunt land consistently like my family's farm up in upstate NY...heck yeah. But that doesn't exist in suburbia, which is 5D and good chunk of 5C.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> For example, I have one spot that is 3 acres in a continuous creek bottom that totals maybe 20 acres. I've hunted there for 15 years now. Some years deer use it as bedding, most it is just a pass through funnel between two other large tracts. I've killed 2 bucks and one doe in that time and missed a buck this season. Some years I won't see a deer in the few sits I go there others I'll see multiple per sit. I think my spot is a microcosm of how lower Bucks county is.


I understand but what happens when one of the tracts that funnel is connected to gets developed?That's what I mean.Things constantly change and you can't expect a small area to produce from year to year.I see great spots dry up all of the time and it's almost always do to habitat conditions just changing.Fifteen years is certainly a good run but I wouldn't expect it to last forever.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> It seems like a lot of guys down that way get frustrated because they have small properties to hunt and not many other options.I sympathize and probably wouldn't hunt in that environment.I'm not trying to sound like a smart arse but I would never expect consistent deer sighting with such limited options.I own close to 20 acres behind my horse pasture.The deer are in there at different times of the year and I've had a couple years where I killed several in that spot.I would never want to depend on hunting such a small area and didn't even hunt it this fall because there's no sign right now.Now on the other side of my property I have deer crossing my field every morning and evening but there's no way to set up with a bow in that spot.Come rifle season,a couple will most likely die there.
> 
> I very rarely ever hunt the same stand more than twice a season.Any more than that and the deer get educated way too fast.


On the other hand. My buddy and I have about 6 acres to hunt in 5D. It is feast or famine. Some years we see tons of deer some we see few but we always see deer and almost always get deer including some decent bucks. All of the adjacent land is very heavily hunted. We only have a couple spots we can hunt. We've killed 4 deer in 3 years (3 bucks) from the same tree. I've managed to hang my buck tag off a good buck each of the last 4 years. I'd rather hunt the one little piece of land I have access to than not hunt at all.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> The PGC does have a co op program.It works better in rural areas with less people and larger tracts of land.
> 
> Get with a community and try to educate the residents.I used to live in a huge PRD *in rural Clearfield county* where no hunting was allowed.It bordered SGL77 on one side and had 3500 acres of undeveloped land that was no where near any house.I formed a wildlife management committee with two foresters to try and get it opened to hunting.It took 4 years worth of browse impact surveys and population analysis to even get them to listen.We had PSU and nationally renowned experts from DCNR and the US forest service come in and do several educational seminars.I was the only bow hunter on the committee so it was my job to sell hunting as the solution.It took over 4 years,a pile of work,lots of negativity and headaches but we got it approved.This was in rural Clearfield county where hunting is still a way of life.I imagine it may go over like a turd in a punch bowl in an urban environment.In the end,3500 acres never open to hunting was open to the public.I'm no longer involved with it but this was the 10th year it's been hunted.It can be done.


Southeastern PA is a different world altogether. Believe me I grew up in a rural farming community where life and death was understood. You can not use education and logic with the people here that are opposed to hunting. It is not an exaggeration to say that these people really do think Bambi was real. They don't "get" wildlife. Really, no earthly idea. These people will spend $25.00/pound buying organic, lean ground beef but the moment you offer them venison "Ew. No. I couldn't eat Bambi". 

And frankly, the PGC is no big help. The last lecture I saw from them . . . from a field officer of all people . . was at the elk center. He was supposed to be be giving a talk on elk and after about 30 seconds he flipped into a lecture on deer management. He painted all hunters as Elmer Fudd who just want to shoot all the deer they see. My blood was boiling. I could have handled this if the audience were hunters but the audience was the general public that knew nothing about hunting and was there to hear about elk. They all left with a bad taste in their mouth for hunting. I overhead a family agreeing that if hunters just want to shoot everything then hunting should just be outlawed. The officer and I had had a discussion and I sent a letter of complaint to the PGC to which I heard . . nothing.


----------



## jlh42581

Its no better with access up here. We only relish in land because of gamelands and state forests. Every private owner I have ever asked that I didnt have a personal relationship with has said no. EVERYONE up here hunts. Big bucks? Yeah, very few and far between, no sanctuary, they dont drive deer with rifles in town. I havent had a shot at what I consider a big big buck in close to ten years. Its certainly not lack of effort or being a student of the game. You cant choke down deer movement in tracts that are miles and miles in size. The saddles, and pinches everyone is in because they got a little map training and you cant blame them but it gets over hunted.

You have to hunt here in places you dont want to go if you have access. You can sit in saddles here for a week and never see a deer.


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Its no better with access up here. We only relish in land because of gamelands and state forests. Every private owner I have ever asked that I didnt have a personal relationship with has said no. EVERYONE up here hunts.


Yep. Every bit of land here someone is allowed to hunt is eaten up. You have to be diligent and willing to jump on an opportunity. It is sad but the best friends we have here for getting access is lyme disease and car accidents.


----------



## jacobh

I hear Ya but acorns all over a thicket and a small creek and pond. Should produce deer but not much moving through




dougell said:


> I understand but what happens when one of the tracts that funnel is connected to gets developed?That's what I mean.Things constantly change and you can't expect a small area to produce from year to year.I see great spots dry up all of the time and it's almost always do to habitat conditions just changing.Fifteen years is certainly a good run but I wouldn't expect it to last forever.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

Beautiful!!!! Hope a big cruises by at 20 yards...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Dougell. While I respect your knowledge of habitat you have to understand what its like here in 5C where a lot of the guys posting here hunt. Myself, Pope, Mathias, Jacobh, Ringer, Matt Musto, Mr October and others hunt in an area that the habitat is very diverse in just a small section. You stated the Mathias spot look terrible, but the fact is there is probably a AG field within less than a mile, or a golf course or a hardwoods loaded with browse that deer love just on the other side of a hedge row. There are not vast tracts of land that go on for miles that are barren of the things that deer need to survive. When you look at the big picture down here the habitat is not all that bad, just very broken up and different then the northern woodlands. No reason other then overhunting in most cases here is why areas have been seeing very low numbers of deer.


----------



## johnv2675

I was out tonight until sunset and had no luck. I recently saw two more bucks on my trail cam, one might have been a nice 8 pointer but one of his antlers broke off.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I hear Ya but acorns all over a thicket and a small creek and pond. Should produce deer but not much moving through


I'm not trying to say that an area can't get over hunted or the deer get wiped out.Easy access can do that easily,especially to isolated areas.How do you solve that problem on a WMU level?You're always going to have areas that get hammered and areas where the deer are protected to a certain degree.It's a very hard thing to manage in an urban type environment.It's interesting to hear what it's like for other hunters in different parts of the state.We have low deer densities up here but your options are limitless because of the vast areas of public land.We also have very little pressure.This past season was the first time in over 15 years that I actually saw another in the woods during archery season.In rifle season,I'm lucky to see one or two hunters all season long on public land.I like those conditions and I also see the need to have way less deer around here.I'm not going to pretend to be an expert on SE Pa.No system is perfect and I have to concede that having an extended rifle season in some of those areas in un needed.I'll defend the current deer management plan all day long in the north central part of the state though.Massive herd reductions were necessary and things are absolutely starting to improve.It's funny how everyone looks differently at all of this based on where we live.I would lose my mind having to rely on small pieces of property.Many of you would probably lose you minds seeing what we deal with up here.


----------



## pope125

Pulled a card at lunch at my house and stupid me I had the camera to high and got a picture of a good 1/2 racked buck. First hunt at my house all season , fawn and a button buck that was it .


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Dougell. While I respect your knowledge of habitat you have to understand what its like here in 5C where a lot of the guys posting here hunt. Myself, Pope, Mathias, Jacobh, Ringer, Matt Musto, Mr October and others hunt in an area that the habitat is very diverse in just a small section. You stated the Mathias spot look terrible, but the fact is there is probably a AG field within less than a mile, or a golf course or a hardwoods loaded with browse that deer love just on the other side of a hedge row. There are not vast tracts of land that go on for miles that are barren of the things that deer need to survive. When you look at the big picture down here the habitat is not all that bad, just very broken up and different then the northern woodlands. No reason other then overhunting in most cases here is why areas have been seeing very low numbers of deer.


I understand that and that's why I stated that it was impossible to tell what the habitat looked like based on just a snap shot.My only point was,people were saying that the habitat in the picture looked good and I didn't see anything good about it.That's not to say that the surrounding habitat was all bad.I may be wrong but I'm willing to bet that I could show you severe signs of deer over browsing.I definitely see it in every area around Pittsburgh.The fragmented habitat that you guys have can be excellent habitat.The only problem is,at who's cost.I don't consider farmer's fields and landscaping habitat because that's a cost to somebody. 

I guess it comes down to perspective.How many deer does a guy need to see to have a good day.If you were used to seeing a bunch every time you go,seeing a few here and there is probably perceived as bad.Twenty years ago,it wasn't uncommon for me to see 30+ deer on most days.Those deer took a huge toll on the habitat and quite honestly,it was ant-climatic shooting one.Today,I don't see deer every day during bow season.The most I saw in a day this past year was three.Like I said,I saw 14 from stands all season long.It's not that there's no deer but there's thousands of acres and they just didn't come by me when I was there.I still look back and see it as one of the best seasons I've ever had.My son killed three and I killed a decent buck.We were spoiled for a long time but those kinds of deer numbers aren't good for anyone,including the deer.I never dwell on the good ole days with my son.I make him realize that should never happen again.I focus on the challenge and he has a feeling of accomplishment every time he ties a tag on one.When you really think about it,it really is all about one's perspective.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I hear Ya but acorns all over a thicket and a small creek and pond. Should produce deer but not much moving through


How many deer will it take to clean up those acorns and how long will they last?Mast is great but it's only a temporary food source.


----------



## jacobh

No clue been acorns since opening day


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> I understand that and that's why I stated that it was impossible to tell what the habitat looked like based on just a snap shot.My only point was,people were saying that the habitat in the picture looked good and I didn't see anything good about it.That's not to say that the surrounding habitat was all bad.I may be wrong but I'm willing to bet that I could show you severe signs of deer over browsing.I definitely see it in every area around Pittsburgh.The fragmented habitat that you guys have can be excellent habitat.The only problem is,at who's cost.I don't consider farmer's fields and landscaping habitat because that's a cost to somebody.
> 
> I guess it comes down to perspective.How many deer does a guy need to see to have a good day.If you were used to seeing a bunch every time you go,seeing a few here and there is probably perceived as bad.Twenty years ago,it wasn't uncommon for me to see 30+ deer on most days.Those deer took a huge toll on the habitat and quite honestly,it was ant-climatic shooting one.Today,I don't see deer every day during bow season.The most I saw in a day this past year was three.Like I said,I saw 14 from stands all season long.It's not that there's no deer but there's thousands of acres and they just didn't come by me when I was there.I still look back and see it as one of the best seasons I've ever had.My son killed three and I killed a decent buck.We were spoiled for a long time but those kinds of deer numbers aren't good for anyone,including the deer.I never dwell on the good ole days with my son.I make him realize that should never happen again.I focus on the challenge and he has a feeling of accomplishment every time he ties a tag on one.When you really think about it,it really is all about one's perspective.





Billy H said:


> Dougell. While I respect your knowledge of habitat you have to understand what its like here in 5C where a lot of the guys posting here hunt. Myself, Pope, Mathias, Jacobh, Ringer, Matt Musto, Mr October and others hunt in an area that the habitat is very diverse in just a small section. You stated the Mathias spot look terrible, but the fact is there is probably a AG field within less than a mile, or a golf course or a hardwoods loaded with browse that deer love just on the other side of a hedge row. There are not vast tracts of land that go on for miles that are barren of the things that deer need to survive. When you look at the big picture down here the habitat is not all that bad, just very broken up and different then the northern woodlands. No reason other then overhunting in most cases here is why areas have been seeing very low numbers of deer.


It's an interesting discussion about habitat and I think you guys would agree on many more things than is apparent from the thread. Big woods and 5c type hunting are different and they require different mentalities and approaches. That's mostly because the habitat is just different.

I have mainly hunted the big-woods. But I live in 5d and have loads of deer at my house. Several times I have almost hit deer with my car in my own driveway. I could hunt legally in my back yard, but if a deer ran 75 yards after the shot it could die in a neighbor's pool. One neighbor would be fine, the other would freak. Worrying about that takes some of the enjoyment away for me. I think access to land is a big problem, but the law on blood trailing a deer is another hurdle. I think Mr October mentioned that the crazy anti's are a problem and he's right.


----------



## Mathias

A painful first this afternoon. Had a big doe and her offspring all around me, the only deer i saw. She knew something was up, made a nuisance of herself with her stomping, snorting etc. She ultimately got dead down wind, with steady 7mph breeze per my phone. Eventually she calmed down and browsed. A 25 yard shot, which I consider a chip shot under such conditions. Touched off the shot and heard a noise and realized my bow hit the bow hanger upon release. My bad, hunting a buddy's stand and not familiarizing myself. She bucked and then walked into thicket slowly. I looked for arrow, couldn't find it. Went to truck, changed out and got a bright light as it was dusk now. In the thicket a lot of blood, several pools paint can lid sized, until it petered out. Fortunately it's going to be cold overnight. Not a fan of failures…..


----------



## Mr. October

A


Mathias said:


> A painful first this afternoon. Had a big doe and her offspring all around me, the only deer i saw. She knew something was up, made a nuisance of herself with her stomping, snorting etc. She ultimately got dead down wind, with steady 7mph breeze per my phone. Eventually she calmed down and browsed. A 25 yard shot, which I consider a chip shot under such conditions. Touched off the shot and heard a noise and realized my bow hit the bow hanger upon release. My bad, hunting a buddy's stand and not familiarizing myself. She bucked and then walked into thicket slowly. I looked for arrow, couldn't find it. Went to truck, changed out and got a bright light as it was dusk now. In the thicket a lot of blood, several pools paint can lid sized, until it petered out. Fortunately it's going to be cold overnight. Not a fan of failures…..


Good,luck tomorrow Mathias.


----------



## naturalsteel

Mathias said:


> A painful first this afternoon. Had a big doe and her offspring all around me, the only deer i saw. She knew something was up, made a nuisance of herself with her stomping, snorting etc. She ultimately got dead down wind, with steady 7mph breeze per my phone. Eventually she calmed down and browsed. A 25 yard shot, which I consider a chip shot under such conditions. Touched off the shot and heard a noise and realized my bow hit the bow hanger upon release. My bad, hunting a buddy's stand and not familiarizing myself. She bucked and then walked into thicket slowly. I looked for arrow, couldn't find it. Went to truck, changed out and got a bright light as it was dusk now. In the thicket a lot of blood, several pools paint can lid sized, until it petered out. Fortunately it's going to be cold overnight. Not a fan of failures…..


Good Luck Mathias! Hope you find her!


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> A painful first this afternoon. Had a big doe and her offspring all around me, the only deer i saw. She knew something was up, made a nuisance of herself with her stomping, snorting etc. She ultimately got dead down wind, with steady 7mph breeze per my phone. Eventually she calmed down and browsed. A 25 yard shot, which I consider a chip shot under such conditions. Touched off the shot and heard a noise and realized my bow hit the bow hanger upon release. My bad, hunting a buddy's stand and not familiarizing myself. She bucked and then walked into thicket slowly. I looked for arrow, couldn't find it. Went to truck, changed out and got a bright light as it was dusk now. In the thicket a lot of blood, several pools paint can lid sized, until it petered out. Fortunately it's going to be cold overnight. Not a fan of failures…..



Mathias, you need any help looking for her ?


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Bob, but geez I should be good. I still can't believe she wasn't in view with the blood loss.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Thanks Bob, but geez I should be good. I still can't believe she wasn't in view with the blood loss.


 Good luck ! If you need help give me a shout, I'll be outside all morning cutting grass.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Anyone pulling a rifle out and going bear hunting tomorrow. I know I am.


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Good luck ! If you need help give me a shout, I'll be outside all morning cutting grass.


Thanks.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Mathias I'll be in for updates


----------



## KylePA

Plenty cold enough tonight. Best of luck in the am Mathias. As it stands now gonna try and sit behind the house for an hour or two tomorrow morning. Should be nice and frosty.


----------



## nicko

Good luck with recovery Matt.

I'm about to head up to my stand. Good luck to anybody heading out today. 35 degrees up here in Mount Penn.


----------



## Billy H

Good luck this morning Mathias.

Good luck Nick should be a nice morning.


----------



## nicko

Locked and loaded. Very light wind and clear skies.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Locked and loaded. Very light wind and clear skies.


Good luck Nick !!


----------



## King

A beautiful 30 degrees right now. Such a wonderful morning to be in a tree. A buddy and I are on doe patrol at a farm I have permission to hunt in 5D.


----------



## King

Wind is a slight 2mph out of the NE. Perfect for our setup.


----------



## pope125

King said:


> A beautiful 30 degrees right now. Such a wonderful morning to be in a tree. A buddy and I are on doe patrol at a farm I have permission to hunt in 5D.


Good luck King !!


----------



## King

Thanks! Just had a 130" 8 point at 30 yards... Too bad my buck tag is punched . Lol


----------



## King

My setup for this illustrious morning -

Prime Ion
G5 Optix XR2
QAD HDX
GT XT Hunters
G5 Strikers
10" Doinker Flex Hunter

I have a brand new Prime Rize at home in Optifade Elevated 2 waiting to be accessorized and that will be my setup maybe even for late season this year as well as next year. 

For some reason I'm having a hard time uploading pictures from my phone this morning...


----------



## riceride565

Good luck this morning guys. I'm burning out a bit, taking a few days off. 
My brother will be intown next week and he's planning on helping me out with a few pushes. Might be a foreign concept to the big woods hunters on here to push during bow season but in the small patches here in 2B (and I assume the eastern part of the state as well) it can be a pretty effective tactic if you have the right bottlenecks. More of a nudge than a push!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Man U guys are machines. I got up this morning shut off the alarm and went back to bed.... No drive anymore


----------



## irnwrkr3

jacobh said:


> Man U guys are machines. I got up this morning shut off the alarm and went back to bed.... No drive anymore


Don't give up!!! If you have to, sleep with your camo on to make it a little easier to get out of bed!! Haha.


----------



## jacobh

Haha I even had my camo laid out and still couldn't do it LOL


----------



## Squirrel

I am a little jealous of you guys still hunting . I do also hunt OH but at almost a 3 hour drive it's not like I can run over when I only have a few hours free lol.


----------



## Billy H

My morning sit is over. Have things I need to take care of. Doesn't matter anyway because I didnt see Jack ***** this morning. Done till Thanksgiving. Good luck to the guys still out.


----------



## nicko

Woods are really quiet here in 5c. My buddy is up here too so we have started walking to woods to try and get some moving. Doing exactly what riceride mentioned. Just trying to nudge them to move.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

King said:


> Thanks! Just had a 130" 8 point at 30 yards... Too bad my buck tag is punched . Lol


Go figure, been trying to fill freezer with a doe and last two times out... 2 different bucks.


----------



## Mathias

7 deer in my yard this morning at dawn. Saw several on my ride to search for my doe. Found no more blood after last evenings marker. Hit the 10 acre field methodically, back and forth, so thick, but no deer. Just hope it was lethal, bummed.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

I'm gonna have nightmares for a while.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> I'm gonna have nightmares for a while.


What happened?


----------



## nicko

Would have easily been the 2nd biggest buck I ever shot and my best with a bow. Sigh.....

I'll give details later.


----------



## Mathias

sorry Nick…...


----------



## KylePA

Had a good morning behind the house in 5c this morning. Had 8 does a mix of little ones and big ones come in. They came straight at me and there is a branch and small tree directly in front of me. The first one got to like 3 yards and locked up on me and I was already at full draw. She got squirrelly and a bunch trotted like 30 yards with no shots in a thicket. No shots there but I had a big doe not get completely spooked. The entire time I'm at full draw and waiting for her to clear. At this point the other deer trot back the way they came a bit and I figured she was gonna go with them. She took a step forward and I see opening at like 12 yards and clunk off the branch arrow deflects and cork screws into her high.

I see the nocturnal sticking out at a really strange angle with next to no penetration. It was a whirl wind of tails at this point. I snuck out had breakfast with the kids and snuck back in. I found my arrow about 35 yards away, it must have fallen out as it was not broken. The broadhead had some fat and hair and very little blood. It looks like I got maybe 2" of penetration tops. Searched for blood and found zero only two small chunks of meat. I'm sure she will be sore and hopefully I get a picture of her or run into her again. 

I'm pretty disgusted with myself as I kinda panicked and rushed things. At the time I thought I had an opening but my mind was racing saying shoot. I really should have waited her out to see if she took another step forward. Being at full draw for so long I completely botched it. Thinking back I should have done things drastically different but a learning experience this morning.


Figured they had to take the trail that goes right under the stand. If they took either trail on each side of the tree it would be a different story. I also left all the cover in front if the stand and never expected an issue.


----------



## Mathias

dang we're having a bad run here of late.
When searching for my doe this morning, I found a couple spots where I wish I had hung a stand this year, damn the sign :mg: I think I'll relocate a ladder to one of them tomorrow.


----------



## jacobh

Nick say it ain't so brother!!!


----------



## pope125

Well grass is all cut, girlfriend went X-Mas shopping just wondering should I give it a shot this afternoon .


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Would have easily been the 2nd biggest buck I ever shot and my best with a bow. Sigh.....
> 
> I'll give details later.


Man that sucks !!


----------



## bkellybe

3 nice buck been chasing a doe through a thick bedding area back and forth for over an hour. Bout 70 yards or so away from my stand. 

Think it's worth a shot to get down and stalk into the area or just hope they make it over this way?


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Well grass is all cut, girlfriend went X-Mas shopping just wondering should I give it a shot this afternoon .


Yes!


----------



## pope125

bkellybe said:


> 3 nice buck been chasing a doe through a thick bedding area back and forth for over an hour. Bout 70 yards or so away from my stand.
> 
> Think it's worth a shot to get down and stalk into the area or just hope they make it over this way?


good luck !!


----------



## bkellybe

pope125 said:


> good luck !!


Thanks! Been a hell of a show on the binos so far.


----------



## jasonk0519

They were moving in 5d this morning. 18 Does and one Huge buck chasing a Doe. It's the first legal buck I have seen all season, if only he wasn't 80 yards away.


----------



## Mathias

Checked my camera outback. From overnight :-o
View attachment 3267570


----------



## bkellybe

Ugh just had a real nice 8pt at 40 yds and wouldn't come through a shooting lane. Looks like my morning sit is turning to an all dayer. Been the best action I've seen this year.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Mathias said:


> Checked my camera outback. From overnight :-o
> View attachment 3267570


Whoa!


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Checked my camera outback. From overnight :-o
> View attachment 3267570


Nice !!!


----------



## pope125

bkellybe said:


> Ugh just had a real nice 8pt at 40 yds and wouldn't come through a shooting lane. Looks like my morning sit is turning to an all dayer. Been the best action I've seen this year.


Put one in the dirt !!


----------



## Mathias

I'd take him!
The first shooter I've seen down in home area.


----------



## Mathias

bkellybe said:


> Ugh just had a real nice 8pt at 40 yds and wouldn't come through a shooting lane. Looks like my morning sit is turning to an all dayer. Been the best action I've seen this year.


good luck!


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick say it ain't so brother!!!



Unfortunately yes Scott. Once again, a tree gets between me and a buck. In this case, a dead limb.

My buddy and I were doing small pushes to each other and this was his first push to me. I picked a huge tree to stand behind and screwed a hook into the tree to hold my bow. Two minutes after he texted me to say he was moving, I saw the buck running right at me and his antlers probably made my eyes pop out of my head. At his closest, he came about 5 yards from the tree where I was standing. His mouth was hanging open and he was alone so my buddy definitely bumped him. He was closing in fast and my best opportunity to draw undetected was with him about 20 yards away but quartering hard to me so I waited. When he was almost immediately next me, I drew and he saw my movement and picked up his pace. I swung the bow with him, let him start quartering away, and hit the release. I immediately heard a CRACK, saw a dead branch swinging, the buck hopped, and ran off without a scratch. I checked the trail in the leaves where he was when I shot and he was maybe 10 yards. My arrow only went 5 yards and looks like it deflected down at a hard angle after hitting the branch.

In hindsight, I should have scanned my immediate surroundings better and removed any branches that might have been in my way. But at least the buck did not get wounded in any way. I'm pretty sure he would have been a P&Y class which is a monster for this property, the same property I was just telling my buddy earlier is the land of dink bucks.


----------



## jacobh

Get back after him Nick. Sorry to hear it but better ten hitting and not finding him


----------



## pope125

Been settled in for the last half hour . Need some luck


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Beautiful night, hopefully some does will start moving


----------



## nicko

Good luck Bob and avid.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Get back after him Nick. Sorry to hear it but better ten hitting and not finding him


Oh I agree Scott. A clean miss is better than a bad hit every time. Unfortunately, I'm no stranger to have trees thwart my plans.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1620422&highlight=Birch+tree


----------



## jacobh

Haha I remember that one!!!! Im in stand again not much happening here anymore this season


----------



## bkellybe

Good luck guys!


----------



## fatsbucknut

nicko said:


> Oh I agree Scott. A clean miss is better than a bad hit every time. Unfortunately, I'm no stranger to have trees thwart my plans.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1620422&highlight=Birch+tree



That one is going to sting for a while! Was the deer running when you shot?


----------



## nicko

fatsbucknut said:


> That one is going to sting for a while! Was the deer running when you shot?


He was although not a flat out afterburner sprint. The best way to describe his speed was what you see when a deer has obviously been bumped but not completely spooked. Considering he was nearly point at blank range, I felt good taking the shot.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Would have easily been the 2nd biggest buck I ever shot and my best with a bow. Sigh.....
> 
> I'll give details later.


Ouch


----------



## Mr. October

So I made an early departure this morning for South Jersey. What a morning! We did not kill but my oh my. I know where I'll be Thanksgiving morning. I saw the biggest buck I've ever seen in the wild and my buddy said there was one even bigger than the one I saw. We saw 5 big, mature bucks in total, several smaller bucks, and a whole bunch of big does. No shots but lots of excitement.


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> So I made an early departure this morning for South Jersey. What a morning! We did not kill but my oh my. I know where I'll be Thanksgiving morning. I saw the biggest buck I've ever seen in the wild and my buddy said there was one even bigger than the one I saw. We saw 5 big, mature bucks in total, several smaller bucks, and a whole bunch of big does. No shots but lots of excitement.


Awesome hunt !! How big ?


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Awesome hunt !! How big ?


Bob . . he was probably 160-170. I didn't have nearly as good a look at him as my buddy . . who actually missed last week due to an unseen twig. He is a big 10. My buddy said the bigger buck that I didn't see is an enormous 8 point. I know where I'll be Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## Mr. October

And BTW . . you can hunt Sunday in NJ but it is a long drive and a long day for me. It starts to get less fun if I am completely exhausted and I have some things that must get done today.


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> Bob . . he was probably 160-170. I didn't have nearly as good a look at him as my buddy . . who actually missed last week due to an unseen twig. He is a big 10. My buddy said the bigger buck that I didn't see is an enormous 8 point. I know where I'll be Thanksgiving morning.


Is it a farm your buddy has permission to hunt ? Well good luck !!


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Is it a farm your buddy has permission to hunt ? Well good luck !!


It's actually the land I grew up on. I used to own it but sold it to a friend years ago. I have lifetime permission there. If you were to look at it you probably wouldn't think "Wow! Great deer habitat". And in a few more years it probably won't be . . but for now . . .


----------



## Hey Abbott

Well went out with a guy that has bear on camera yesturday. He shows me where a ladder stand is so I head down. I am climbing the ladder and two rungs from the top I hear a stick break and some commotion. Here comes a bear running flat out. I think to myself on the ladder you got to be kidding me. I get up in the stand real quick and get my gun ready but by the time I got up he was hauling ass out of there. I took a shot but it would have been a miracle if I hit it. Still can't believe I saw a bear during bear season. On a positive note the guy I was Hunting with shot a buck the last Saturday of archery and lost it. Needless to say looking for blood I found the antlers. The Bears ate everything else. Overall a good day.


----------



## Mr. October

Hey Abbott said:


> Well went out with a guy that has bear on camera yesturday. He shows me where a ladder stand is so I head down. I am climbing the ladder and two rungs from the top I hear a stick break and some commotion. Here comes a bear running flat out. I think to myself on the ladder you got to be kidding me. I get up in the stand real quick and get my gun ready but by the time I got up he was hauling ass out of there. I took a shot but it would have been a miracle if I hit it. Still can't believe I saw a bear during bear season. On a positive note the guy I was Hunting with shot a buck the last Saturday of archery and lost it. Needless to say looking for blood I found the antlers. The Bears ate everything else. Overall a good day.


Obviously you made it home with that okay but a WCO would have taken a very dim view of coming out of the woods with a rifle and set of antlers. Even just the antlers (even from a road kill) isn't legal unless tagged or they are "naturally shed". 

Oh . . and OF COURSE the bear showed up while you were climbing the stand. LOL!


----------



## Hey Abbott

The antlers were properly tagged by the original hunter so calm down. What would the rifle have anything to do with it its bear season. You should comment on everyone that posts pictures on here without a tag in its ear and let them know they are doing it wrong.


----------



## Mr. October

Hey Abbott said:


> The antlers were properly tagged by the original hunter so calm down. What would the rifle have anything to do with it its bear season. You should comment on everyone that posts pictures on here without a tag in its ear and let them know they are doing it wrong.


Okay. That's great they were tagged. Good for you buddy for doing the right thing. Sorry. Pennsylvania has weird laws about antlers. Deer antlers + rifle not in deer season would probably raise a red flag with any WCO. Our WCOs go around assuming everyone is breaking the law. Forget I said anything.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Mr. October said:


> Okay. That's great they were tagged. Good for you buddy for doing the right thing. Sorry. Pennsylvania has weird laws about antlers. Deer antlers + rifle not in deer season would probably raise a red flag with any WCO. Our WCOs go around assuming everyone is breaking the law. Forget I said anything.


I understand where your coming from and sorry to jump on your back.


----------



## pa.hunter

Mr. October said:


> Okay. That's great they were tagged. Good for you buddy for doing the right thing. Sorry. Pennsylvania has weird laws about antlers. Deer antlers + rifle not in deer season would probably raise a red flag with any WCO. Our WCOs go around assuming everyone is breaking the law. Forget I said anything.


thier are WCO'S ON HERE YOU CAN BET YOUR ASS ON THAT! AND THEY TROLL FACEBOOK AS WELL I WORK WITH ONE DEPUTY DOG IS HIS NICK NAME AT WORK HE LOVES FACEBOOK!


----------



## Mr. October

pa.hunter said:


> thier are WCO'S ON HERE YOU CAN BET YOUR ASS ON THAT! AND THEY TROLL FACEBOOK AS WELL I WORK WITH ONE DEPUTY DOG IS HIS NICK NAME AT WORK HE LOVES FACEBOOK!


Okay. 
And?


----------



## jacobh

Yep agree it's all about the antlers with hunters and wco. If this was a doe nobody would have even mentioned finding it!!! unfortunately all the wco care about are antlers too and will troll sites to find the culprits yet Im sure hundreds of does get poached and nobody cares!! True shame. That said glad the antlers were found and tug and yes that should be enough but some dope will see u carrying a rifle and assume U poached it! It's a shame



QUOTE=Mr. October;1081901002]Okay. That's great they were tagged. Good for you buddy for doing the right thing. Sorry. Pennsylvania has weird laws about antlers. Deer antlers + rifle not in deer season would probably raise a red flag with any WCO. Our WCOs go around assuming everyone is breaking the law. Forget I said anything.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hey Abbott

I agree there definately are a lot of slobs out there.


----------



## pope125

Hey Abbott said:


> Well went out with a guy that has bear on camera yesturday. He shows me where a ladder stand is so I head down. I am climbing the ladder and two rungs from the top I hear a stick break and some commotion. Here comes a bear running flat out. I think to myself on the ladder you got to be kidding me. I get up in the stand real quick and get my gun ready but by the time I got up he was hauling ass out of there. I took a shot but it would have been a miracle if I hit it. Still can't believe I saw a bear during bear season. On a positive note the guy I was Hunting with shot a buck the last Saturday of archery and lost it. Needless to say looking for blood I found the antlers. The Bears ate everything else. Overall a good day.



Was wondering if you had no chance of killing the bear why even take a shot?


----------



## dspell20

This thread is 10% useful and 90% typical pennsylvania whining/complaining/hating. I've been following this thread for years and its like ground hog day. Same nonsense every year


----------



## pope125

dspell20 said:


> This thread is 10% useful and 90% typical pennsylvania whining/complaining/hating. I've been following this thread for years and its like ground hog day. Same nonsense every year


Well I'm not a gun hunter , when Im bow hunting I just go flinging arrows hoping I hit something . Sure the same applys with a gun ?


----------



## Hey Abbott

Typical archery talk. I had a shot opportunity and it was a tough shot but I missed better.


----------



## Hey Abbott

No wonder more and more people leave this site. Passing judgement without being there.


----------



## pope125

Hey Abbott said:


> Typical archery talk. I had a shot opportunity and it was a tough shot but I missed better.


I guess you call if i hit him it would of been a miracle , and ethical shot ?


----------



## nicko

None of us were there but the hunter who took the shot. Just because the bear was running doesn't mean it wasn't a make-able shot.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> None of us were there but the hunter who took the shot. Just because the bear was running doesn't mean it wasn't a make-able shot.


Geez , sorry I said anything .


----------



## Hey Abbott

nicko said:


> None of us were there but the hunter who took the shot. Just because the bear was running doesn't mean it wasn't a make-able shot.


Thanks nicko.


----------



## kbob

Any archers seeing any deer in the extended season areas?
Things really seem to have shut down around here the last 2 weekends. no deer at all yesterday. even the folks not hunting aren't seeing any deer. not so sure about those guys who write about how great november rut action is.


----------



## nicko

kbob said:


> Any archers seeing any deer in the extended season areas?
> Things really seem to have shut down around here the last 2 weekends. no deer at all yesterday. even the folks not hunting aren't seeing any deer. not so sure about those guys who write about how great november rut action is.


I missed what would have been my biggest bow buck yesterday due a deflected shot off a dead branch.


----------



## jacobh

Nope 1 doe yesterday at about 90 yds was nice to see but in Pa I haven't seen 10 deer all year in 5c. Thank God for Md


----------



## LetThemGrow

Hey Abbott said:


> I agree there definately are a lot of slobs out there.


Yeah they discharge their weapons even when they know they won't make an ethical shot on their target. Whether that fits you or whether it doesn't isn't my call...only you know that. But from what I hear people say about themselves and others, I firmly believe it happens too much in all states.

It's like talking to "archers" that each year hit multiple deer and never recover them. I find it disgusting, and see it as a poor representation of our sport. Same for slobs who don't follow up their shots....guy started a thread here this year about shooting one but not following up....disgusting. So many people found it offensive he had to ask mods to remove thread.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## j.d.m.

Jease Mathias, are you getting any day photos of those brutes? Are those all from 5c lately?


----------



## Mr. October

kbob said:


> Any archers seeing any deer in the extended season areas?
> Things really seem to have shut down around here the last 2 weekends. no deer at all yesterday. even the folks not hunting aren't seeing any deer. not so sure about those guys who write about how great november rut action is.


There were deer all over the place in 5D yesterday. We were coming home from hunting in NJ in the morning and got off 202 at about 4:30.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> It's like talking to "archers" that each year hit multiple deer and never recover them. I find it disgusting, and see it as a poor representation of our sport. Same for slobs who don't follow up their shots....guy started a thread here this year about shooting one but not following up....disgusting. So many people found it offensive he had to ask mods to remove thread.


I think if you draw blood, your tag is used whether you recover the animal or not. That is the way guided hunts are just about anywhere you go. If we all lived by this, there would be a lot more careful shots taken in archery season.


----------



## Mathias

j.d.m. said:


> Jease Mathias, are you getting any day photos of those brutes? Are those all from 5c lately?


5c my property. First good deer all year. Between 2-5am


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Yesterday was the first time all year I didn't see one deer. Saw this guy last weekend, had a really cool drop tine on the right side. Picture doesn't do him justice. Amazing how they blend in


----------



## Mathias

Would have been a beautiful ending in the stand today


----------



## 12-Ringer

Big boys are moving...was out and about today spending some time with the family and saw two bruisers in Garnet Valley. One was less than 50 yards off they road. I made a quick swing back for a closer look and there is was...a doe bedded along a creek bank and he was simply standing there keeping an eye...they second which was much bigger was chasing a doe through the parking lot of a pizza shop....crazy what they do this time of year...

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Well Joe, they certainly didn't want to watch football today!
My bud saw a whopper dogging a doe on one of the properties we hunt yesterday late afternoon. I'll be there tomorrow…...


----------



## kbob

the owner of the place i hunt (hunted yesterday without seeing a deer) sent me a photo of a nice buck with a doe eating his lawn. photo taken at 4 pm today. they always make a liar out of me.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Big boys are moving...was out and about today spending some time with the family and saw two bruisers in Garnet Valley. One was less than 50 yards off they road. I made a quick swing back for a closer look and there is was...a doe bedded along a creek bank and he was simply standing there keeping an eye...they second which was much bigger was chasing a doe through the parking lot of a pizza shop....crazy what they do this time of year...
> 
> Joe



I have never seen so many guys on this site that see so many big deer . I probabaly spent more time in a stand than anybody on this site and one 140" , thats it . I'll hunt every day this week and won't see **** .


----------



## manowar669

This guy made it through archery season. My property borders a county park which allows archery hunting. 3:27am


----------



## manowar669

avidarcher88pa said:


> Yesterday was the first time all year I didn't see one deer. Saw this guy last weekend, had a really cool drop tine on the right side. Picture doesn't do him justice. Amazing how they blend in
> View attachment 3274802


I've seen that same deer.


----------



## pope125

manowar669 said:


> This guy made it through archery season. My property borders a county park which allows archery hunting. 3:27am


Mineral block ?


----------



## avidarcher88pa

manowar669 said:


> I've seen that same deer.


----------



## PaBone

Just spent a week hunting Wayne National in Athens County and deer numbers were really low. No acorns and not a lot of browse makes them migrate toward private land with fields and feeders. I did all day sits on a saddle were I have had success in the past. In a week of hunting I saw 6 bucks and 0 does. Most bucks crossed the saddle between noon and 3 pm. I did pass on two bucks in the 115 to 120 range. I moved 40 yards on Thursday at 11:00 to a tree I thought gave me more shooting range and at 12:15 a 140 inch 8pt walked under the tree I had just left, I was able to grunt him to my tree and he got my wind and that was that. We saw very few deer but as usually we saw some good bucks and always have a great time. This was the first time in a decade the four of us got skunked.


----------



## Applebag

I was just watching a spot on WNEP and they were interviewing this guy who was SUPER excited that he shot a 56 pound bear. I am no bear expert so I might be wrong but is that normal? Seems more like that would be a cub. When I hear about a 200 pound bear I usually think female sub adult. Are there no legal restrictions on size for bears in pa? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmm60985

Applebag said:


> I was just watching a spot on WNEP and they were interviewing this guy who was SUPER excited that he shot a 56 pound bear. I am no bear expert so I might be wrong but is that normal? Seems more like that would be a cub. When I hear about a 200 pound bear I usually think female sub adult. Are there no legal restrictions on size for bears in pa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bears have a huge range of sizes. For example I killed a sow when I was 14 that weighed 250 lbs. She was aged around like 3.5 or 4.5? I can't remember exactly. My dad killed one three years ago that weighed just under 200 but she was 12 years old. I know the mentality at our hunting club is we are deer hunters first. Bears are fawn killing machines so we shoot every one we see. Plus, killing a bear is not an easy task.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Applebag said:


> I was just watching a spot on WNEP and they were interviewing this guy who was SUPER excited that he shot a 56 pound bear. I am no bear expert so I might be wrong but is that normal? Seems more like that would be a cub. When I hear about a 200 pound bear I usually think female sub adult. Are there no legal restrictions on size for bears in pa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No size restriction that i know of. How would you enact a weight restriction on a bear anyways? More than a few people have a hard enough time judging the weight of a dead deer at their feet let alone a live black bear. Considering how much more difficult it can be to just "see" a bear, i can understand how some hunters would shoot a cub and be satisfied that they got their/a bear.

I've only seen 6-7 black bear in 20+ years in the parts of 4e that i hunted and have never bear hunted. 2013 could have been a pretty good year where i archery deer hunted to take a bear. Had a 350-400lb sow with 2 cubs hanging around all archery deer season and into rifle season. I saw at least 1 of them almost every time i hunted there. 

My dad was hunting on the ground during archery deer season a year or 2 earlier and had a 250-300lb bear chomping it's teeth and bluff charging at him. He was pretty shook up about. I could hear him hollering (at the bear) from my spot around 300yds away but didn't know what was going on at the time.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

avidarcher88pa said:


> View attachment 3276162
> View attachment 3276170


Was starting to wonder where the hell he was...
Felt like i was playing "Where's Waldo" but couldn't find the sumbeach!


----------



## Mr. October

Applebag said:


> I was just watching a spot on WNEP and they were interviewing this guy who was SUPER excited that he shot a 56 pound bear. I am no bear expert so I might be wrong but is that normal? Seems more like that would be a cub. When I hear about a 200 pound bear I usually think female sub adult. Are there no legal restrictions on size for bears in pa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are invited to go with an established bear hunting group and a bear runs out, you better be shooting whether it is 500 lbs. or 50 lbs. If you tell the guys you passed because it was small they'll pack your bags and send you home. My one buddy was embarrassed to be part of a group that surrounded a tiny bear in a tree during a radio-coordinated drive. They flipped a coin to see who was going to shoot it. The same guys complain about how baiting is unfair. I've declined several "bear hunting" invitations.


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> If you are invited to go with an established bear hunting group and a bear runs out, you better be shooting whether it is 500 lbs. or 50 lbs. If you tell the guys you passed because it was small they'll pack your bags and send you home. My one buddy was embarrassed to be part of a group that surrounded a tiny bear in a tree during a radio-coordinated drive. They flipped a coin to see who was going to shoot it. The same guys complain about how baiting is unfair. I've declined several "bear hunting" invitations.


Pretty much all comes down to just killing something , thats all its about . Killing !!! Hunter or hunting what ever you call it but how the hell do you pull the trigger on a cub ? How can you be proud of shooting something like that? If that was me I would be embarrassed and would probably crawl under some rock .


----------



## manowar669

pope125 said:


> Mineral block ?


Yeah, I don't hunt this area, I just put that there for the pictures. I hunt the neighboring park, several hundred yards away tho.


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> Pretty much all comes down to just killing something , thats all its about . Killing !!! Hunter or hunting what ever you call it but how the hell do you pull the trigger on a cub ?


How is a cub different than a fawn? Lots of those killed and the mentality here on AT is "any deer with a bow is a trophy"? Yet someone who bear hunts for 20 years is wrong when the first bear they see is a cub and they shoot it? I'm confused by this logic....


----------



## pope125

manowar669 said:


> Yeah, I don't hunt this area, I just put that there for the pictures. I hunt the neighboring park, several hundred yards away tho.


Glad to see we have some people that obey the laws !


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> How is a cub different than a fawn? Lots of those killed and the mentality here on AT is "any deer with a bow is a trophy"? Yet someone who bear hunts for 20 years is wrong when the first bear they see is a cub and they shoot it? I'm confused by this logic....


Here it all the time shot what makes you happy I guess shooting a cub and a fawn is some great challenge . I get a text from my neighbor last week asking me if its ok to shot button bucks , and you wonder why the deer herd Sucks . Some guys are just CLUELESS !! Glad you said it cause if I DID I WOULD GET MURDERED ON THIS SITE


----------



## j.d.m.

So, I'm clear on the orange for overlap of turkey, but what about now, in 5c with rifle bear going on? I can't find anywhere that states orange must be worn during these extended seasons, unless as already stated. Do I need orange this week? The northern parts of 5c do have bear some years. Didn't hear anything about this year so far, but still. The parts of 5c that I would be hunting, have 0-1% chance of seeing bear, and don't have anyone hunting for them either, but wco usually don't tread the gray area on these rules.


----------



## Mathias

Bob, I agree, killing a cub is embarassing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Bob, I agree, killing a cub is embarassing.


Big problem with the infamous PA rifle bear drives...I met a few guys who went last year and never even saw a bear and had no reference for size. The drive starts, a bear runs out, WWIII takes place, and if they're lucky enough to find it, realize it weighs 80lbs???? In my mind there is BIG difference between a bear cub and fawn shot only because of the methodology used in the killing. 

If you have a single deer within your effective bow range and cannot tell if it is yearling fawn or button buck, you shouldn't be bow hunting yet. Some would argue that very same logic should be applied to all hunting situations regardless of game or weapon and while I tend to agree, I understand it's my opinion and don't really press the issue with folks. I will also offer another pit-fall of the "drives"; that natural mob-mentality that takes place. It's more important to kill something than it is to kill the right something....

With that said, I also do not necessarily agree that ANY deer with a bow is a trophy, but certainly concede "trophies" are in the eyes of the beholder. I met a guy who introduced me to his "trophy-wife" and lets just say she wasn't my cup of tea...I think you get it. I have also met a few who hunt very hard, seem to know their stuff and have never killed an animal with their bow. I wouldn't think any of those guys would pass a yearling or a button buck, doesn't make it right in my eyes, but mine aren't the ones behind the bow. I'd be the first in line to congratulate and offer my assistance with the field dressing and drag.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I have never seen so many guys on this site that see so many big deer . I probabaly spent more time in a stand than anybody on this site and one 140" , thats it . I'll hunt every day this week and won't see **** .


Too bad so many of mine have been while I have been in the car...like again this morning on 352, more specifically the intersection of 352 and Gradyville road. As I approached I noticed three trucks pulled off to the side of the road, I ended up being the 4th as there was a great buck in that small field behind the abandoned business. Easily mid 140's, he was chasing a doe around the field in circles...never seems to happen within bow range of any of my stands while I am sitting in them. Even the one great PA buck I did see from stand this year managed to keep himself 70-80 yards away....they're out there...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Haha agreed the rut has been going on for a month and a half now according to sightings on AT. That said I've followed your posts and myself and Im sure many others would kill to have the season your having. Good luck



QUOTE=pope125;1081927370]I have never seen so many guys on this site that see so many big deer . I probabaly spent more time in a stand than anybody on this site and one 140" , thats it . I'll hunt every day this week and won't see **** .[/QUOTE]


----------



## PSU Joe

A friend in a nearby development had someone shooting a shotgun in her backyard three nights ago at about 10pm. She turned on her lights and a truck sped off. Last night her son came home and there was a huge buck standing in her driveway. Looks like the poachers missed. Might have to don the leafy suit and sit in there tonight and hope he shows earlier. Is a really small property 2 acres with one acre of low scrub brush and a small creek. Tried to hunt it a few years ago but deer pop out within 10 yards and you lock into a stare down. Is a great experience though.


----------



## Applebag

AjPUNISHER said:


> No size restriction that i know of. How would you enact a weight restriction on a bear anyways? More than a few people have a hard enough time judging the weight of a dead deer at their feet let alone a live black bear. Considering how much more difficult it can be to just "see" a bear, i can understand how some hunters would shoot a cub and be satisfied that they got their/a bear.
> 
> I've only seen 6-7 black bear in 20+ years in the parts of 4e that i hunted and have never bear hunted. 2013 could have been a pretty good year where i archery deer hunted to take a bear. Had a 350-400lb sow with 2 cubs hanging around all archery deer season and into rifle season. I saw at least 1 of them almost every time i hunted there.
> 
> My dad was hunting on the ground during archery deer season a year or 2 earlier and had a 250-300lb bear chomping it's teeth and bluff charging at him. He was pretty shook up about. I could hear him hollering (at the bear) from my spot around 300yds away but didn't know what was going on at the time.


About your dad, that is crazy. I've always wondered if that could happen to me. Glad he's okay.

And I agree, it is much harder to see bears, I've personally never seen one while hunting. Only while hiking and fishing oddly enough. But the ones I did see were all bigger than this fella.









Now THAT is a trophy 56 pounder right there. :wink:


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Pretty much all comes down to just killing something , thats all its about . Killing !!! Hunter or hunting what ever you call it but how the hell do you pull the trigger on a cub ? How can you be proud of shooting something like that? If that was me I would be embarrassed and would probably crawl under some rock .


I agree with everything you've stated,including taking running shots.I'm not sure why a guy gets blasted for taking a 50 yard shot with a bow but it's exceptable to take a running shot with a rifle with little chance to do anything except wound the animal.I used to hunt bear with a couple big groups of guys.Every year we'd put bear out and the shooting would be non-stop.They'd shoot at every bear they saw and it didn't matter how poor of a shot or how small of a bear.I've been on hand when close to a couple dozen have been killed but I've seen many more than that run away with a leak in them.A wounded bear is usually entirely different than a wounded bear.Because of the thick hide and the amount of fat,you don' usually get a great blood trail.On top of that.They don't run a little ways and bed down.They keep on running and find the nastiest cover around.They also have a crazy ability to recover from nasty wounds.Nowadays I just hunt them solo because I don't care for the circus involved with hunting them with a big group.We don't get a lot of pressure around here in deer season but it gets pounded in bear season.Big groups drive and re-drive every piece of cover around here for 4 solid days.Come the first week of deer season,you'll be hard pressed to see a deer moving on it's own during daylight.The same guys will then complain that there's no deer lol.

Cubs used to be illegal to shoot so guys just left them in the woods to rot.That's why there's no size or age restriction.In some parts of Pa,the bear population has exploded and cubs have to be shot to manage the population.I have no problem with that but I won't be the guy doing the shooting.I've seen sows with cubs get shot and guys just ended up killing the cubs.Once they hit 50lbs,they'll most likely hibernate on their own and survive winter.There's no reason to think they have to be killed if the sow is shot.


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> No size restriction that i know of. How would you enact a weight restriction on a bear anyways? More than a few people have a hard enough time judging the weight of a dead deer at their feet let alone a live black bear. Considering how much more difficult it can be to just "see" a bear, i can understand how some hunters would shoot a cub and be satisfied that they got their/a bear.
> 
> I've only seen 6-7 black bear in 20+ years in the parts of 4e that i hunted and have never bear hunted. 2013 could have been a pretty good year where i archery deer hunted to take a bear. Had a 350-400lb sow with 2 cubs hanging around all archery deer season and into rifle season. I saw at least 1 of them almost every time i hunted there.
> 
> My dad was hunting on the ground during archery deer season a year or 2 earlier and had a 250-300lb bear chomping it's teeth and bluff charging at him. He was pretty shook up about. I could hear him hollering (at the bear) from my spot around 300yds away but didn't know what was going on at the time.



Bear are generally blowhards.I live in bear country and run across them on a regular basis.The vast majority of time they're out of Dodge as soon as they see you and sometimes they just look at you with little sense of concern.This past spring my son and I were walking to a spot where some turkeys were roosted and walked right in a bear.We never saw it in the pitch black but it huffed and puffed and snapped it's teeth at us.We just held our ground and it eventually turned and took off.One other time I had a small sow approach my tree just after I had climbed up.I was focused on her sniffing around and then she got nervous and looked right at me.She woofed and three cubs climbed up trees,with one climbing the one next to me.It got eye level with me about 10 feet away and started bawling.The sow came unglued,growling,popping her teeth all the while running around the base of my tree.She kept stomping her front feet on the ground trying to get me to move but I just stood still.Fortunately for her she never laid a paw on the tree and was just bluffing.The cubs climbed down and fed on acorns as she laid fifteen feed from my tree,never taking her eyes off me.I've had bears follow me in the dark and act curious but I've never actually felt threatened.They'll try to call your bluff but they really aren't anything to be concerned about.The habituated ones pose more of an issue.


----------



## skezskoz

Agree with what others have said re: bear hunts/drives. Just because its legal doesn't mean it should be celebrated. Same goes for deer, some people will say its no one's business to tell someone how to use their tag, and as long as it's legal AND ethical, I agree. Of course those are the same people complaining there aren't any big bucks in PA and its not like it used to be, etc.


----------



## schlep1967

Applebag said:


> I was just watching a spot on WNEP and they were interviewing this guy who was SUPER excited that he shot a 56 pound bear. I am no bear expert so I might be wrong but is that normal? Seems more like that would be a cub. When I hear about a 200 pound bear I usually think female sub adult. Are there no legal restrictions on size for bears in pa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They used to have one of the dumbest rules ever written, a tooth had to be a certain length. I think it was one inch long. Now how do you measure the tooth length on a bear before you shoot it? You don't. Turns out the way it was done was you shoot the bear, measure the tooth, if it was legal you proceeded to the check station. If it was not legal you either took it straight home and made it disappear into the freezer or you let it lay in the woods. 

I don't hunt bear but I am glad they did away with that kind of stupid rule.


----------



## dougell

Well orchestrated drives for deer and bear is fun with a handful of guys.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Big problem with the infamous PA rifle bear drives...I met a few guys who went last year and never even saw a bear and had no reference for size. The drive starts, a bear runs out, WWIII takes place, and if they're lucky enough to find it, realize it weighs 80lbs???? In my mind there is BIG difference between a bear cub and fawn shot only because of the methodology used in the killing.
> 
> If you have a single deer within your effective bow range and cannot tell if it is yearling fawn or button buck, you shouldn't be bow hunting yet. Some would argue that very same logic should be applied to all hunting situations regardless of game or weapon and while I tend to agree, I understand it's my opinion and don't really press the issue with folks. I will also offer another pit-fall of the "drives"; that natural mob-mentality that takes place. It's more important to kill something than it is to kill the right something....
> 
> With that said, I also do not necessarily agree that ANY deer with a bow is a trophy, but certainly concede "trophies" are in the eyes of the beholder. I met a guy who introduced me to his "trophy-wife" and lets just say she wasn't my cup of tea...I think you get it. I have also met a few who hunt very hard, seem to know their stuff and have never killed an animal with their bow. I wouldn't think any of those guys would pass a yearling or a button buck, doesn't make it right in my eyes, but mine aren't the ones behind the bow. I'd be the first in line to congratulate and offer my assistance with the field dressing and drag.
> 
> Joe


The part that kills me is the hypocritical a-holes that put on these big bear drives are the same ones that are adamant about never baiting for bears. In my opinion, baiting allows the hunter the chance to evaluate size, shoot a somewhat relaxed animal (as opposed to running full-bore through the woods), and also determine if the animal is a sow with cubs or a boar. 

My other favorite thing with PA bear hunting is how you aren't supposed to use radios or electronics to coordinate hunters. HA! Biggest freakin' joke in Pennsylvania. Go put your radio on scan (of course a lot use text now) and listen up during bear season. It sounds like a General coordinating the battle plan. Some groups are "smart" and encode everything but it isn't too difficult to figure out.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Well orchestrated drives for deer and bear is fun with a handful of guys.


Absolutely! And it can be done safely and ethically.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> The part that kills me is the hypocritical a-holes that put on these big bear drives are the same ones that are adamant about never baiting for bears. In my opinion, baiting allows the hunter the chance to evaluate size, shoot a somewhat relaxed animal (as opposed to running full-bore through the woods), and also determine if the animal is a sow with cubs or a boar.
> 
> My other favorite thing with PA bear hunting is how you aren't supposed to use radios or electronics to coordinate hunters. HA! Biggest freakin' joke in Pennsylvania. Go put your radio on scan (of course a lot use text now) and listen up during bear season. It sounds like a General coordinating the battle plan. Some groups are "smart" and encode everything but it isn't too difficult to figure out.


I agree with everything said...

Joe


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> The part that kills me is the hypocritical a-holes that put on these big bear drives are the same ones that are adamant about never baiting for bears. In my opinion, baiting allows the hunter the chance to evaluate size, shoot a somewhat relaxed animal (as opposed to running full-bore through the woods), and also determine if the animal is a sow with cubs or a boar.
> 
> My other favorite thing with PA bear hunting is how you aren't supposed to use radios or electronics to coordinate hunters. HA! Biggest freakin' joke in Pennsylvania. Go put your radio on scan (of course a lot use text now) and listen up during bear season. It sounds like a General coordinating the battle plan. Some groups are "smart" and encode everything but it isn't too difficult to figure out.


I've seen some bad things over the years.A few years ago,four of us were pushing off a ridge down towards a road.Our two standers got caught in the middle of two different groups driving the other side of the road.There were about 40-50 guys total and they were lined about 50 yards from the road on both sides.One of us put a bear out and it ran about 20 yards off the road parallel with it right in between both groups of standers.Before it was all said and done,I counted 37 shots and the bear was still running.Those clowns were both shooting at the road and across it,right into the other line of standers.There were shell casing all over the berm.It's a wonder nobody was killed.


----------



## dougell

I oppose baiting but big drives aren't much better.I've killed dozens of deer over the years on drives and never once have I had to shoot a moving deer.Big bear drives with people yelling and hollering usually has the bears on a dead run.


----------



## rmm60985

pope125 said:


> Here it all the time shot what makes you happy I guess shooting a cub and a fawn is some great challenge . I get a text from my neighbor last week asking me if its ok to shot button bucks , and you wonder why the deer herd Sucks . Some guys are just CLUELESS !! Glad you said it cause if I DID I WOULD GET MURDERED ON THIS SITE


Little bears turn into big bears and big bears are fawn killing machines. To have good deer habitat, you can't have bears running around everywhere killing all the fawns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

rmm60985 said:


> Little bears turn into big bears and big bears are fawn killing machines. To have good deer habitat, you can't have bears running around everywhere killing all the fawns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think there are enough deer in this state (1.5 million ish?) as a whole to support the supplemental feeding of the omnivorous population of 18,000 black bears. We have a much greater impact on the herd, and we constantly use population control as an ecological platform to rationalize hunting.


----------



## KylePA

Looks like a beautiful day to be out in the special regs. Looks like I am gonna blow outa work early today and sit this afternoon looking for a doe. I have some friends that hunt bears and absolutely love it. I guess there is something about the camadarie of the hunt and hanging out with your buddies. I don't really have one feeling or another on the subject, as I grew up doing deer drives. Not sure how sporting it is to shoot a cub, but its legal and I really don't lose any sleep over it. It seems often times you get groups bringing in a sow and killing her cubs as well. From a management perspective it serves its purpose and I am sure people get excited over it. I'd rather burn my vacation days and time away from my family in a deer stand. To each their own.


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> Looks like a beautiful day to be out in the special regs. Looks like I am gonna blow outa work early today and sit this afternoon looking for a doe. I have some friends that hunt bears and absolutely love it. I guess there is something about the camadarie of the hunt and hanging out with your buddies. I don't really have one feeling or another on the subject, as I grew up doing deer drives. Not sure how sporting it is to shoot a cub, but its legal and I really don't lose any sleep over it. It seems often times you get groups bringing in a sow and killing her cubs as well. From a management perspective it serves its purpose and I am sure people get excited over it. I'd rather burn my vacation days and time away from my family in a deer stand. To each their own.


Not fair...don't leave me in the office....my freezer still has room for deer...


----------



## rmm60985

Applebag said:


> I think there are enough deer in this state (1.5 million ish?) as a whole to support the supplemental feeding of the omnivorous population of 18,000 black bears. We have a much greater impact on the herd, and we constantly use population control as an ecological platform to rationalize hunting.


That may be true where you hunt. However up here in the big woods of north central PA I would put a lot of money on the fact that predators kill more deer than we do on the 6000 acres we have available to hunt. Most of the hunters during rifle season are very against shooting does so maybe a doe or two gets shot with a rifle. Some of the archery guys kill does (I think 3 total were killed in archery season). There were two bucks killed during archery as well. That brings our total to 7. As for bucks during rifle season, that number fluctuates. I believe there was one killed last year. On a good year, 5-6 may be killed. We have an 8 point minimum restriction at our club. So that brings the total to 13. 

There have been studies that show mature bears are fawn killing MACHINES. They will follow a pregnant doe around for days waiting for her to drop her fawn then immediately kill and eat it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

rmm60985 said:


> That may be true where you hunt. However up here in the big woods of north central PA I would put a lot of money on the fact that predators kill more deer than we do on the 6000 acres we have available to hunt. Most of the hunters during rifle season are very against shooting does so maybe a doe or two gets shot with a rifle. Some of the archery guys kill does (I think 3 total were killed in archery season). There were two bucks killed during archery as well. That brings our total to 7. As for bucks during rifle season, that number fluctuates. I believe there was one killed last year. On a good year, 5-6 may be killed. We have an 8 point minimum restriction at our club. So that brings the total to 13.
> 
> There have been studies that show mature bears are fawn killing MACHINES. They will follow a pregnant doe around for days waiting for her to drop her fawn then immediately kill and eat it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awful. It's sad to hear that stuff happens but it's nature, I don't see that as much different than predators who eat eggs. But for the bears, that's just food. What can ya do. I suppose managing in your specific area for the best results is your right as long as its legal. I respect your right to do so. I just personally would not be able to shoot a baby animal no matter what species. It helps me sleep at night knowing I chose to harvest an animal that had the opportunity to breed on and live a good life.


----------



## pope125

I will be in in a tree in and hour , hunting a spot I have not been to in two years . Big doe is going down if one presents a shot.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> I will be in in a tree in and hour , hunting a spot I have not been to in two years . Big doe is going down if one presents a shot.


Good luck Bob


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I oppose baiting but big drives aren't much better.I've killed dozens of deer over the years on drives and never once have I had to shoot a moving deer.Big bear drives with people yelling and hollering usually has the bears on a dead run.


Curious you oppose baiting for bear during the archery season?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I will be in in a tree in and hour , hunting a spot I have not been to in two years . Big doe is going down if one presents a shot.



Good luck Bob, wish I could join ya...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Curious....anyone here harvest a bear with a bow in PA?

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Curious....anyone here harvest a bear with a bow in PA?
> 
> Joe


That would be tough for sure! I had a sow come up my tree after me when i was about 19 when i was deer hunting


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> I will be in in a tree in and hour , hunting a spot I have not been to in two years . Big doe is going down if one presents a shot.


good luck, I'm off today and heading out too. probably sit down in hollow out of the wind. Should be a good day…..


----------



## nicko

Good luck Bob.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> good luck, I'm off today and heading out too. probably sit down in hollow out of the wind. Should be a good day…..


Good Luck !!


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Curious you oppose baiting for bear during the archery season?
> 
> Joe


I know you weren't asking me this, but when I mentioned baiting for bear I was specifically talking about places like Maine where bears are intentionally baited and that is the hunting method.


----------



## jlh42581

Found the biggest rub I have ever seen anywhere including ohio yesterday in PA. I actually said out loud "Theres no way thats a rub" before I walked over to check. Nothing even comes close in comparison and I thought I saw big rubs last year. This thing is shocking. If I am fortunate enough to kill the deer making this rub it will be something to gander at for sure.


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> Curious....anyone here harvest a bear with a bow in PA?
> 
> Joe


A good buddy of mine did last year


----------



## 138104

jlh42581 said:


> Found the biggest rub I have ever seen anywhere including ohio yesterday in PA. I actually said out loud "Theres no way thats a rub" before I walked over to check. Nothing even comes close in comparison and I thought I saw big rubs last year. This thing is shocking. If I am fortunate enough to kill the deer making this rub it will be something to gander at for sure.


Elk or bear possibly?


----------



## Prill87

dougell said:


> I've seen some bad things over the years.A few years ago,four of us were pushing off a ridge down towards a road.Our two standers got caught in the middle of two different groups driving the other side of the road.There were about 40-50 guys total and they were lined about 50 yards from the road on both sides.One of us put a bear out and it ran about 20 yards off the road parallel with it right in between both groups of standers.Before it was all said and done,I counted 37 shots and the bear was still running.Those clowns were both shooting at the road and across it,right into the other line of standers.There were shell casing all over the berm.It's a wonder nobody was killed.


This is why I don't like seasons involving rifles in PA. I had a similar situation on my own private land last year on opening day when I had 6 deer running down my line between me and a trespasser on the neighboring property. I'm glad that no shots were fired by them. However, I participate in these seasons of i haven't filled my tags yet.

I would never participate in a drive because I could never trust the firearm ability/sense of that many guys. I have no problem with it ethically, it's just a safety concern for me. As a Marine I have a deep understanding of fire geometries and the amount of effort we go through when training to mitigate the risk of fratricide (shooting each other) during exercises. I will say I think there are a lot of guys who are lucky to come out of the woods every year, and stories like this reinforce my thought. 

IMHO PA should be a shotgun slug state because there are 1.3 million licensed hunters with most of them in the woods opening day (about 1 per 30 acres). This would mitigate the risk a little...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Perry24 said:


> Elk or bear possibly?


Rub, without a doubt

I'm below the elk range by an hour


----------



## rmm60985

12-Ringer said:


> Curious....anyone here harvest a bear with a bow in PA?
> 
> Joe


I went out Friday evening just for something to do. Didn't really expect to kill one. No bears but of course a 3.5 yr old 8 point walked 5 yards from the base of my tree.. Probably a good thing it wasn't deer season because he's going to be really nice if he makes it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> I know you weren't asking me this, but when I mentioned baiting for bear I was specifically talking about places like Maine where bears are intentionally baited and that is the hunting method.


I thought so, I'd love to see a baited bear season during our archery season. I know a few guys get some every year, but it is extraordinarily difficult task in PA. Most don't have the ground to spot and stalk, and waiting in orchards, etc...during the very brief time the PAGC affords a bowhunter to chase a bear, isn't as productive as it could be...I know guys who will rake their apples/pears into strategic piles to help preserve them, to me this is illegal, but they have an argument to support their effort....would like to see the PAGC consider a baited archery season in PA.

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Screenshot of a video clip


----------



## rmm60985

12-Ringer said:


> I thought so, I'd love to see a baited bear season during our archery season. I know a few guys get some every year, but it is extraordinarily difficult task in PA. Most don't have the ground to spot and stalk, and waiting in orchards, etc...during the very brief time the PAGC affords a bowhunter to chase a bear, isn't as productive as it could be...I know guys who will rake their apples/pears into strategic piles to help preserve them, to me this is illegal, but they have an argument to support their effort....would like to see the PAGC consider a baited archery season in PA.
> 
> Joe


Would you prefer the baited bear season, or the ability to harvest a bear throughout the entire archery season with no bait?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Entire season


----------



## dougell

rmm60985 said:


> That may be true where you hunt. However up here in the big woods of north central PA I would put a lot of money on the fact that predators kill more deer than we do on the 6000 acres we have available to hunt. Most of the hunters during rifle season are very against shooting does so maybe a doe or two gets shot with a rifle. Some of the archery guys kill does (I think 3 total were killed in archery season). There were two bucks killed during archery as well. That brings our total to 7. As for bucks during rifle season, that number fluctuates. I believe there was one killed last year. On a good year, 5-6 may be killed. We have an 8 point minimum restriction at our club. So that brings the total to 13.
> 
> There have been studies that show mature bears are fawn killing MACHINES. They will follow a pregnant doe around for days waiting for her to drop her fawn then immediately kill and eat it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bears certainly kills fawns.How big of an impact they have was answered in part during the fawn mortality study back in 2000.They're doing a similar study now and so far the results are pretty consistent with the earlier results.Basically,in the big woods,about 50% of the fawns don't make it and 50% of the mortality is caused by predation.Close to half of them are killed by bears and half by coyotes.That is unless there's a decent bobcat population and they'll take some as well.It still comes down to habitat and always will.If they have good habitat,the does give birth to healthy fawns.Once a doe loses 20% of her weight over winter,the chance of her fawns surviving will decrease by as much as 95%.On top of that,the fawns need sufficient cover to hide in.The habitat,not predators or lead poisoning is what's controlling the deer population in the NC part of the state.That's especially true the last two winters and something that hunters really need to understand.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rmm60985 said:


> Would you prefer the baited bear season, or the ability to harvest a bear throughout the entire archery season with no bait?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's an interesting concept...never thought of it...I'd probably take the entire season. I'd have a few down if that were the case....

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jlh42581 said:


> Screenshot of a video clip


Found this at our camp in PA Jeremy


----------



## rmm60985

12-Ringer said:


> That's an interesting concept...never thought of it...I'd probably take the entire season. I'd have a few down if that were the case....
> 
> Joe


My dad and I have been talking about that for the last couple of years. We each have opportunities every single year to kill bears with our bows. Unfortunately I don't think we'll see it happen because the PGC is so proud of the bear population we have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dspell20

jlh42581 said:


> Found the biggest rub I have ever seen anywhere including ohio yesterday in PA. I actually said out loud "Theres no way thats a rub" before I walked over to check. Nothing even comes close in comparison and I thought I saw big rubs last year. This thing is shocking. If I am fortunate enough to kill the deer making this rub it will be something to gander at for sure.


You took a picture of it. Didn't you? Please share


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I thought so, I'd love to see a baited bear season during our archery season. I know a few guys get some every year, but it is extraordinarily difficult task in PA. Most don't have the ground to spot and stalk, and waiting in orchards, etc...during the very brief time the PAGC affords a bowhunter to chase a bear, isn't as productive as it could be...I know guys who will rake their apples/pears into strategic piles to help preserve them, to me this is illegal, but they have an argument to support their effort....would like to see the PAGC consider a baited archery season in PA.
> 
> Joe


I strongly oppose baiting of any kind in Pa.I would be in favor of a much longer and concurrent archery bear season.On average,I have at least one bear within easy archery range about two out of every three years.This year we had very little mast in most areas and the bear seemed to have disappeared and I didn't see any during the season.However,on veterans day my buddy came up from Johnstown and had a huge bear walk by my son's one stand at 15 yards.Bear are tough but if they have a consistent food source,it's not an impossible task.It just has to be a longer season.Our bear season is designed to protect sows with cubs by having it come in after the majority have already denned.It's needs to be earlier and longer.


----------



## Mathias

Just had a small 6 eyeing up my Glendel buck in yard. Going to sit out back, don't want the drive today


----------



## jlh42581

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Found this at our camp in PA Jeremy


Heck yeah Darrin, lets stack them up.


----------



## jlh42581

dspell20 said:


> You took a picture of it. Didn't you? Please share


I took a video, but took a screenshot of said video and posted above.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> That's an interesting concept...never thought of it...I'd probably take the entire season. I'd have a few down if that were the case....
> 
> Joe


For some reason,the biologists want to protect bears.The UBP has been pushing hard to extend the archery bear season.There was a good chance of seeing it this past year for the last week of archery season.Unfortunately,the BOC wasted all of their time on the mentored youth.There's a legitimate chance of seeing it happen next year but don't hold your breath.I wouldn't say we have a bear problem around me but we do have quite a few.There are many other areas,especially Tioga and northern Potter where they're supposedly covered up with them.


----------



## jlh42581

Hey Darrin, is that a pine or a hemlock? Until I found this one this year, the big ones I found the year before were on hemlocks.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I strongly oppose baiting of any kind in Pa.I would be in favor of a much longer and concurrent archery bear season.On average,I have at least one bear within easy archery range about two out of every three years.This year we had very little mast in most areas and the bear seemed to have disappeared and I didn't see any during the season.However,on veterans day my buddy came up from Johnstown and had a huge bear walk by my son's one stand at 15 yards.Bear are tough but if they have a consistent food source,it's not an impossible task.It just has to be a longer season.Our bear season is designed to protect sows with cubs by having it come in after the majority have already denned.It's needs to be earlier and longer.


Im with ya doug baiting is a can of worms PA doesnt need,once its ok for bears then next will be deer.some PA guys dont realize how good they got it without baiting.i took a walk with my cousin this weekend on about a 100 acre parcel of land 7 cornpiles its o so obvious gun season is next week


----------



## dougell

Prill87 said:


> This is why I don't like seasons involving rifles in PA. I had a similar situation on my own private land last year on opening day when I had 6 deer running down my line between me and a trespasser on the neighboring property. I'm glad that no shots were fired by them. However, I participate in these seasons of i haven't filled my tags yet.
> 
> I would never participate in a drive because I could never trust the firearm ability/sense of that many guys. I have no problem with it ethically, it's just a safety concern for me. As a Marine I have a deep understanding of fire geometries and the amount of effort we go through when training to mitigate the risk of fratricide (shooting each other) during exercises. I will say I think there are a lot of guys who are lucky to come out of the woods every year, and stories like this reinforce my thought.
> 
> IMHO PA should be a shotgun slug state because there are 1.3 million licensed hunters with most of them in the woods opening day (about 1 per 30 acres). This would mitigate the risk a little...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We only have about 700k rifle deer hunters and most of them are on their way home after noon on the first day.I see very few hunters in the woods during deer season.Bear season is a zoo.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I strongly oppose baiting of any kind in Pa.I would be in favor of a much longer and concurrent archery bear season.On average,I have at least one bear within easy archery range about two out of every three years.This year we had very little mast in most areas and the bear seemed to have disappeared and I didn't see any during the season.However,on veterans day my buddy came up from Johnstown and had a huge bear walk by my son's one stand at 15 yards.Bear are tough but if they have a consistent food source,it's not an impossible task.It just has to be a longer season.Our bear season is designed to protect sows with cubs by having it come in after the majority have already denned.It's needs to be earlier and longer.


Regarding baiting in general we had a feeder on our property in special regs last year for deer. It was the biggest waste of time and money I've ever seen. We had a lot of happy doves, squirrels, and raccoons and two little doe fawns that went from one feeder to the next throughout the valley. We didn't have a mature deer of any sort on the feeder all year . . day or night. We gave it up as a bad habit and have seen far more deer this year. Same result when we tried it in New Jersey where baiting has been legal for a long time. I guess it depends where you are . . but in my hunting areas we never had ANY success with baiting.


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Im with ya doug baiting is a can of worms PA doesnt need,once its ok for bears then next will be deer.some PA guys dont realize how good they got it without baiting.i took a walk with my cousin this weekend on about a 100 acre parcel of land 7 cornpiles its o so obvious gun season is next week


I hate the concept of baiting period.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Regarding baiting in general we had a feeder on our property in special regs last year for deer. It was the biggest waste of time and money I've ever seen. We had a lot of happy doves, squirrels, and raccoons and two little doe fawns that went from one feeder to the next throughout the valley. We didn't have a mature deer of any sort on the feeder all year . . day or night. We gave it up as a bad habit and have seen far more deer this year. Same result when we tried it in New Jersey where baiting has been legal for a long time. I guess it depends where you are . . but in my hunting areas we never had ANY success with baiting.


Up here in the northern tier baiting would be a complete joke later in the season,when food sources start to dry up.It would be like shooting fish in a barrel.A lot of people feed up here during the winter and the deer flock to it when there's little else to eat.It may not be a big help early in the season or in AG areas but up here it would be extremely effective later in the season.Many times,I've seen a couple dozen deer feeding on down tops in the winters and the logger are still in there cutting.I know two brothers that kill huge bucks over feeders most years in Ashtabula county Ohio late in the season.It's all about available food.If they have plenty,it won't be nearly as effective.Up here it would be a joke.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jlh42581 said:


> Hey Darrin, is that a pine or a hemlock? Until I found this one this year, the big ones I found the year before were on hemlocks.


It was a pine i believe


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> Up here in the northern tier baiting would be a complete joke later in the season,when food sources start to dry up.It would be like shooting fish in a barrel.A lot of people feed up here during the winter and the deer flock to it when there's little else to eat.It may not be a big help early in the season or in AG areas but up here it would be extremely effective later in the season.Many times,I've seen a couple dozen deer feeding on down tops in the winters and the logger are still in there cutting.I know two brothers that kill huge bucks over feeders most years in Ashtabula county Ohio late in the season.It's all about available food.If they have plenty,it won't be nearly as effective.Up here it would be a joke.



Get a deep heavy snow, bait a creek bottom and it would be absolutely insane how easy it would be. They would probably stand there and let you whack them over the head with a hammer.


----------



## jlh42581

palmatedbuck04 said:


> It was a pine i believe


Get a little perfume on them bones, they must like the smell. In areas where few pines exist, almost all are rubbed more often than not. This place I found this big one has rubs dating back probably ten years at least. I found it following a hunch, no other reason.

The big ones I found last year someone else did too. The place was so overrun with guys hunting it every day this season i walked away from it and would only attempt it in the late season if the sign presents again. I got in there opening day and was seeing deer till a guy and his gf walked out the road an hour before dark and spooked the whole valley.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

I do not agree with baiting deer in any way. Correct me if I'm wrong but can't it actually harm deer to feed them food they are not used to eating in deep winter? Thought it messed up their stomachs /digestive system which change when food sources change.


----------



## j.d.m.

You guys that are out hunting, for deer, do you need to wear orange?


----------



## yetihunter1

avidarcher88pa said:


> I do not agree with baiting deer in any way. Correct me if I'm wrong but can't it actually harm deer to feed them food they are not used to eating in deep winter? Thought it messed up their stomachs /digestive system which change when food sources change.


If deer are not use to eating corn, like big woods deer, and they suddenly have an influx of it from a feeder in winter it can cause the stomach to rupture. There was a case of an elk in PA that died this way. Now deer who live in large argicultural tracts do not have this problem because the deers digestive tract is use to a heavy corn diet.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

yetihunter1 said:


> If deer are not use to eating corn, like big woods deer, and they suddenly have an influx of it from a feeder in winter it can cause the stomach to rupture. There was a case of an elk in PA that died this way. Now deer who live in large argicultural tracts do not have this problem because the deers digestive tract is use to a heavy corn diet.


Thought I remembered reading about this. Couldn't remember where. Thanks


----------



## dougell

avidarcher88pa said:


> I do not agree with baiting deer in any way. Correct me if I'm wrong but can't it actually harm deer to feed them food they are not used to eating in deep winter? Thought it messed up their stomachs /digestive system which change when food sources change.


Yes it can.It also pulls them into areas away from where they should be at that time of the year.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Up here in the northern tier baiting would be a complete joke later in the season,when food sources start to dry up.It would be like shooting fish in a barrel.A lot of people feed up here during the winter and the deer flock to it when there's little else to eat.It may not be a big help early in the season or in AG areas but up here it would be extremely effective later in the season.Many times,I've seen a couple dozen deer feeding on down tops in the winters and the logger are still in there cutting.I know two brothers that kill huge bucks over feeders most years in Ashtabula county Ohio late in the season.It's all about available food.If they have plenty,it won't be nearly as effective.Up here it would be a joke.


I think what makes it ineffective down here is that every Tom, Dick, Harry, and Bambi lover has feeders out. And the part that cracks me up is that the rules don't apply to non-hunters. I never quite get that. Feeding is feeding. The rules should be the same. You can't go 300 yards in 5D without seeing a feeder.


----------



## KylePA

All setup behind the house in 5c. Nice chilly afternoon hope the wind dies down a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> All setup behind the house in 5c. Nice chilly afternoon hope the wind dies down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lucky....while im still stuck in work....im gonna go harrass your team!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

dougell said:


> Yes it can.It also pulls them into areas away from where they should be at that time of the year.


I can see how that would be frustrating, especially in big woods regions. On a different note, gonna be getting my 5 year old the pse snake. Figured I'd keep it simple for first one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> For some reason,the biologists want to protect bears.The UBP has been pushing hard to extend the archery bear season.There was a good chance of seeing it this past year for the last week of archery season.Unfortunately,the BOC wasted all of their time on the mentored youth.There's a legitimate chance of seeing it happen next year but don't hold your breath.I wouldn't say we have a bear problem around me but we do have quite a few.There are many other areas,especially Tioga and northern Potter where they're supposedly covered up with them.


Yep, we're in northern Potter and covered up is an understatement....as a kid, we'd go years without seeing one, now-a-days you can't go the weekend without one strolling through the yard....literally.....

Joe


----------



## KylePA

Shoulda brought more arrows in my quiver tonight. Lots of deer on the move stories and pictures later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> We only have about 700k rifle deer hunters and most of them are on their way home after noon on the first day.I see very few hunters in the woods during deer season.Bear season is a zoo.


VERY true...the biggest race on opening day, isn't to the stand, it is to the processor to find out of he can have the deer cut and processed the same day so they can get home

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Nice Kyle if u need help dragging let me know I'll be down that way


----------



## Squirrel

I hunt 2B a little near Carnegie and never see big bucks. Just does and little scrubby bucks that aren't legal. I wish I saw 140" bucks every year during the rut LOL.


----------



## MAXXIS31

Holy Crap you guys from PA sure post a lot!!! I gave up on trying to look through all of the pages to see if my buddy posted a picture of his buck he killed back at the end of Oct. I will just post them anyways just incase they aren't on here, i wont show his face incase he is wanted or something crazy like that. Sorry about the Mathews messing up the first picture


----------



## nicko

MAXXIS31 said:


> Holy Crap you guys from PA sure post a lot!!! I gave up on trying to look through all of the pages to see if my buddy posted a picture of his buck he killed back at the end of Oct. I will just post them anyways just incase they aren't on here, i wont show his face incase he is wanted or something crazy like that. Sorry about the Mathews messing up the first picture
> 
> View attachment 3282625
> View attachment 3282641
> View attachment 3282665



WOW!!!!! Is this a PA buck?


----------



## 138104

That is a cool looking buck! Love the palmation


----------



## dougell

MAXXIS31 said:


> Holy Crap you guys from PA sure post a lot!!! I gave up on trying to look through all of the pages to see if my buddy posted a picture of his buck he killed back at the end of Oct. I will just post them anyways just incase they aren't on here, i wont show his face incase he is wanted or something crazy like that. Sorry about the Mathews messing up the first picture
> 
> View attachment 3282625
> View attachment 3282641
> View attachment 3282665


That's because the guys in the SE part of the state are hunting close enough to houses that they can pirate some wi-fi lol.Just kidding.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> That's because the guys in the SE part of the state are hunting close enough to houses that they can pirate some wi-fi lol.Just kidding.


...and run an extension cord to keep their devices charged!


----------



## dougell

Awesome buck but that looks like a fake smile on the guy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> That's because the guys in the SE part of the state are hunting close enough to houses that they can pirate some wi-fi lol.Just kidding.


I spoke to a guy yesterday at the taxidermist and he told me he can watch tv through the homeowners window from his stand....that is something...my Dad was with me and started cracking up...

Joe


----------



## davydtune

Well no bear in the freezer but it wasn't a wash. Had a couple shots but was moma and cubs both times and I simply don't shoot cubs or sows with cubs, just my choice. Did have a couple killed in the same valley I was hunting Saturday.


----------



## 138104

davydtune said:


> Well no bear in the freezer but it wasn't a wash. Had a couple shots but was moma and cubs both times and I simple don't shoot cubs or sows with cubs, just my choice. Did have a couple killed in the same valley I was hunting Saturday.


Good for you.


----------



## davydtune

Yeah I only lasted about half a day once the boom boom season came in. Now don't get me wrong I have no problems with it I just don't hunt like that, I don't even do drives for deer :wink: To each their own however.


----------



## davydtune

Ok with how thick this thread is and how things have gotten buried, I was asked to re post my buck in the name of horn porn I guess, lol! So here he is again


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Ok with how thick this thread is and how things have gotten buried, I was asked to re post my buck in the name of horn porn I guess, lol! So here he is again


Great buck..awesome pic too!!

Joe


----------



## MAXXIS31

nicko said:


> WOW!!!!! Is this a PA buck?


Yep, up in the NE corner


----------



## KylePA

dougell said:


> That's because the guys in the SE part of the state are hunting close enough to houses that they can pirate some wi-fi lol.Just kidding.


The stand in my back yard I am about 50 feet too far to stay connected to my wifi in the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

In regard to the baiting issue, my view on baiting whether it be for deer or bear is this.......Pennsylvania was a "no-baiting" state forever when I was growing up. You could read any number of outdoor magazines that stated baiting was deemed unethical and anybody who baited for deer in a state where baiting was prohibited was a game thief, a slob hunter, an outlaw. You could read stories in the PA Game News from wardens who talked about baiting violations and sting operations over established bait piles and finally nabbing a perp in the act resulting in hefty fines and license revocations. 

I can't let all of this history go. Call me a PA hunter who is resistant to change but in the interest of fair chase, I can't stand the idea (and sight on video) of seeing a bear shot while hovering over a barrel stuffed with donuts, molasses, Little Debbie snack cakes, or some other sweet confectionary delight. These animals we hunt are too majestic and wild for me to ever feel good about shooting a deer or a bear using this "hunting" method. I watch TV hunting shows where the "hunter" pours out an entire bag of C'mere Deer (embarrassing) or some other deer attractant and I writhe in my skin. I can't stand it. It is not hunting. It is not fair chase. It is shooting an animal over a pile of bait. 

I am 46 and even if I live to be 100, I'll never be OK with baiting in any way, shape, or form. Leave the bait at home, get out there, and rely on woodsmanship. THAT....is hunting.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

nicko said:


> In regard to the baiting issue, my view on baiting whether it be for deer or bear is this.......Pennsylvania was a "no-baiting" state forever when I was growing up. You could read any number of outdoor magazines that stated baiting was deemed unethical and anybody who baited for deer in a state where baiting was prohibited was a game thief, a slob hunter, an outlaw. You could read stories in the PA Game News from wardens who talked about baiting violations and sting operations over established bait piles and finally nabbing a perp in the act resulting in hefty fines and license revocations.
> 
> I can't let all of this history go. Call me a PA hunter who is resistant to change but in the interest of fair chase, I can't stand the idea (and sight on video) of seeing a bear shot while hovering over a barrel stuffed with donuts, molasses, Little Debbie snack cakes, or some other sweet confectionary delight. These animals we hunt are too majestic and wild for me to ever feel good about shooting a deer or a bear using this "hunting" method. I watch TV hunting shows where the "hunter" pours out an entire bag of C'mere Deer (embarrassing) or some other deer attractant and I writhe in my skin. I can't stand it. It is not hunting. It is not fair chase. It is shooting an animal over a pile of bait.
> 
> I am 46 and even if I live to be 100, I'll never be OK with baiting in any way, shape, or form. Leave the bait at home, get out there, and rely on woodsmanship. THAT....is hunting.


I agree. I remember when I was first starting, spent a ton of time in the woods teaching myself to hunt. Made a lot of mistakes. One night while tracking a deer I came across neighbors pile /truck load of corn with 3 stands within 100 yards. Really ticked me off not being able to pattern the deer on this property and then finding that. Never went back to that property for several reasons, but that was on the top of list.


----------



## fatsbucknut

nicko said:


> I can't let all of this history go. Call me a PA hunter who is resistant to change but in the interest of fair chase, I can't stand the idea (and sight on video) of seeing a bear shot while hovering over a barrel stuffed with donuts, molasses, Little Debbie snack cakes, or some other sweet confectionary delight. These animals we hunt are too majestic and wild for me to ever feel good about shooting a deer or a bear using this "hunting" method. I watch TV hunting shows where the "hunter" pours out an entire bag of C'mere Deer (embarrassing) or some other deer attractant and I writhe in my skin. I can't stand it. It is not hunting. It is not fair chase. It is shooting an animal over a pile of bait.
> 
> I am 46 and even if I live to be 100, I'll never be OK with baiting in any way, shape, or form. Leave the bait at home, get out there, and rely on woodsmanship. THAT....is hunting.



I completely agree.


----------



## jlh42581

I think I brought this baited bear topic up.

I would much rather have a concurrent season. If you're only giving me a week with a bow, they are too hard to pattern.

Killing them by happening across one in entire season is hard enough.

Killing one in a week is about like hitting the powerball unless you've got one that patterns somehow which isn't that often.

I have no interest with a gun and drives so I'd never buy a license as it stands.


----------



## jacobh

So what did U kill Kyle??


----------



## davydtune

MAXXIS31 said:


> Holy Crap you guys from PA sure post a lot!!! I gave up on trying to look through all of the pages to see if my buddy posted a picture of his buck he killed back at the end of Oct. I will just post them anyways just incase they aren't on here, i wont show his face incase he is wanted or something crazy like that. Sorry about the Mathews messing up the first picture
> 
> View attachment 3282625
> View attachment 3282641
> View attachment 3282665


Beast!


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> So what did U kill Kyle??


Tonight was pretty crazy behind the house it was like the flood gates opened. Saw ten plus doe and two small legal bucks. Had a small eight point pushing a doe around right at dark. 

Ended up shooting two does in the exact same place. Pretty crazy as the arrows both passed through within 8inches of each other. The first doe came in with 4 others and she got down wind and was stomping and snorting and I got really annoyed. She just wouldn't stop at 15 yards quartering to slightly and I let it fly. At the shot she mule kicked and went about 35 yards in a thicket. She laid down then 2 min later got up and stumbled back over out of sight. 

5 min later another group comes through same trail and I let another one rip and this one looked perfect she went over towards where the other bedded and tipped over. 

Waited til dark as I had deer everywhere and took a look at my arrow and arrow number 1 is green. I backed out and kicked nothing up leaving as the wind died down.


I'm gonna sneak down there soon and collect my prizes. I would normally wait overnight with a green arrow but with how she acted after the shot I'm fairly confident she was expired before I even got down. A bunch if deer passed within 30 yards of where she fell second time and I never heard or saw her move. There was also a six point buck that went through there so I figured all that commotion would make her want to get up. 


Gonna take it slow but one is dead for certain and I'm really confident in the other.


The scene is the crime , not sure why one nocturnal didn't light up.









Both of these does are getting turned into hotdogs at Thompsons in Jersey Shore the jalapeño cheese are to die for.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Bro Im not far if u need help U have my number I believe?? Im not the guy that does it to find your spots I do it to help lol!! If u need a hand call!!


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> In regard to the baiting issue, my view on baiting whether it be for deer or bear is this.......Pennsylvania was a "no-baiting" state forever when I was growing up. You could read any number of outdoor magazines that stated baiting was deemed unethical and anybody who baited for deer in a state where baiting was prohibited was a game thief, a slob hunter, an outlaw. You could read stories in the PA Game News from wardens who talked about baiting violations and sting operations over established bait piles and finally nabbing a perp in the act resulting in hefty fines and license revocations.
> 
> I can't let all of this history go. Call me a PA hunter who is resistant to change but in the interest of fair chase, I can't stand the idea (and sight on video) of seeing a bear shot while hovering over a barrel stuffed with donuts, molasses, Little Debbie snack cakes, or some other sweet confectionary delight. These animals we hunt are too majestic and wild for me to ever feel good about shooting a deer or a bear using this "hunting" method. I watch TV hunting shows where the "hunter" pours out an entire bag of C'mere Deer (embarrassing) or some other deer attractant and I writhe in my skin. I can't stand it. It is not hunting. It is not fair chase. It is shooting an animal over a pile of bait.
> 
> I am 46 and even if I live to be 100, I'll never be OK with baiting in any way, shape, or form. Leave the bait at home, get out there, and rely on woodsmanship. THAT....is hunting.


I 110% agree with you on all points. But just to play devils advocate. I've had this question asked before. 

"You fish with bait" 

Caught me off guard. Tough to answer on the spot. So I came back with the fact that I only use synthetic lures like senkos and stuff to fish. Weak comeback on my part, but I was stumped. 

Any thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

U setting out fake apples??? Lol!! I don't bait either but again to each their own. I understand Nicks point being since he started he's never baited so y shouldn't now but that can also be used for Sunday hunting too right? Never had it why have it now?? Not a debate just like U said Devils advocate! Me Im fine how U decide to hunt as long as it's legal. It's important to enjoy your time no matter if it's on a bait pile or just a heavy trail! I have to admit I've let a lot on AT make hunting feel more like a job then a hobby and to be honest I've lost a lot of I terest in the sport. Don't let it happen to U guys. Hunt the way u want




Applebag said:


> I 110% agree with you on all points. But just to play devils advocate. I've had this question asked before.
> 
> "You fish with bait"
> 
> Caught me off guard. Tough to answer on the spot. So I came back with the fact that I only use synthetic lures like senkos and stuff to fish. Weak comeback on my part, but I was stumped.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Applebag said:


> I 110% agree with you on all points. But just to play devils advocate. I've had this question asked before.
> 
> "You fish with bait"
> 
> Caught me off guard. Tough to answer on the spot. So I came back with the fact that I only use synthetic lures like senkos and stuff to fish. Weak comeback on my part, but I was stumped.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Fishing has always been about bait. To the best of my knowledge, it has never had a negative connotation associated with it the way baiting is associated with hunting. Plus, fishing by and large anymore is catch and release and there is no catch and release in hunting. I don't know that this helps or hinders the argument for baiting with hunting but is just what came to my mind.


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> Tonight was pretty crazy behind the house it was like the flood gates opened. Saw ten plus doe and two small legal bucks. Had a small eight point pushing a doe around right at dark.
> 
> Ended up shooting two does in the exact same place. Pretty crazy as the arrows both passed through within 8inches of each other. The first doe came in with 4 others and she got down wind and was stomping and snorting and I got really annoyed. She just wouldn't stop at 15 yards quartering to slightly and I let it fly. At the shot she mule kicked and went about 35 yards in a thicket. She laid down then 2 min later got up and stumbled back over out of sight.
> 
> 5 min later another group comes through same trail and I let another one rip and this one looked perfect she went over towards where the other bedded and tipped over.
> 
> Waited til dark as I had deer everywhere and took a look at my arrow and arrow number 1 is green. I backed out and kicked nothing up leaving as the wind died down.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna sneak down there soon and collect my prizes. I would normally wait overnight with a green arrow but with how she acted after the shot I'm fairly confident she was expired before I even got down. A bunch if deer passed within 30 yards of where she fell second time and I never heard or saw her move. There was also a six point buck that went through there so I figured all that commotion would make her want to get up.
> 
> 
> Gonna take it slow but one is dead for certain and I'm really confident in the other.
> 
> 
> The scene is the crime , not sure why one nocturnal didn't light up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these does are getting turned into hotdogs at Thompsons in Jersey Shore the jalapeño cheese are to die for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ughhh not the ending I was hoping for. Found the one right off the bat where I saw her tip over. But unfortunately a fox found the hind quarters first. Was able to salvage half of the one hind quarter but the other was trashed.



The one that I shot with the green arrow wasn't a great ending. Took about half an hour to establish a blood trail and decipher which one was which. Found where she laid down and there was very little blood? Found a few pin drops then and a direction of travel for around 50-75 yards.. Very little blood in general and did not kick anything up. Marked last blood and will start again in the morning. The shot itself looked to my like one lung, diaphram, liver, out the guts. That was my thoughts but the lack of blood is really concerning. 

Overall upset that the foxes were on the one soo fast and not sure what I find in the am. Even when I find her not sure what will be salvageable. Regardless I'm going to fill out both tags and give it a go tomorrow I have last blood marked. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear this Kyle. Good luck in the morning. 

Might be time to try thinning that fox population.


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> Sorry to hear this Kyle. Good luck in the morning.
> 
> Might be time to try thinning that fox population.












Here is the aftermath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

MAXXIS31 said:


> Holy Crap you guys from PA sure post a lot!!! I gave up on trying to look through all of the pages to see if my buddy posted a picture of his buck he killed back at the end of Oct. I will just post them anyways just incase they aren't on here, i wont show his face incase he is wanted or something crazy like that. Sorry about the Mathews messing up the first picture


Wow! What a beast! Great job for your buddy!


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> Well no bear in the freezer but it wasn't a wash. Had a couple shots but was moma and cubs both times and I simply don't shoot cubs or sows with cubs, just my choice. Did have a couple killed in the same valley I was hunting Saturday.


Nice job . . . I wouldn't do that either.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> In regard to the baiting issue, my view on baiting whether it be for deer or bear is this.......Pennsylvania was a "no-baiting" state forever when I was growing up. You could read any number of outdoor magazines that stated baiting was deemed unethical and anybody who baited for deer in a state where baiting was prohibited was a game thief, a slob hunter, an outlaw. You could read stories in the PA Game News from wardens who talked about baiting violations and sting operations over established bait piles and finally nabbing a perp in the act resulting in hefty fines and license revocations.
> 
> I can't let all of this history go. Call me a PA hunter who is resistant to change but in the interest of fair chase, I can't stand the idea (and sight on video) of seeing a bear shot while hovering over a barrel stuffed with donuts, molasses, Little Debbie snack cakes, or some other sweet confectionary delight. These animals we hunt are too majestic and wild for me to ever feel good about shooting a deer or a bear using this "hunting" method. I watch TV hunting shows where the "hunter" pours out an entire bag of C'mere Deer (embarrassing) or some other deer attractant and I writhe in my skin. I can't stand it. It is not hunting. It is not fair chase. It is shooting an animal over a pile of bait.
> 
> I am 46 and even if I live to be 100, I'll never be OK with baiting in any way, shape, or form. Leave the bait at home, get out there, and rely on woodsmanship. THAT....is hunting.


Bait . . hounds . . . drives . . .treestands . . rifles . . there are all sorts of ways to hunt all over the world that are accepted as ethical and traditional. I'll never tell others how to hunt. That said, you hunt the way you think is ethical. That's what ethics is.


----------



## Mr. October

KylePA said:


> Ughhh not the ending I was hoping for. Found the one right off the bat where I saw her tip over. But unfortunately a fox found the hind quarters first. Was able to salvage half of the one hind quarter but the other was trashed.
> 
> 
> 
> The one that I shot with the green arrow wasn't a great ending. Took about half an hour to establish a blood trail and decipher which one was which. Found where she laid down and there was very little blood? Found a few pin drops then and a direction of travel for around 50-75 yards.. Very little blood in general and did not kick anything up. Marked last blood and will start again in the morning. The shot itself looked to my like one lung, diaphram, liver, out the guts. That was my thoughts but the lack of blood is really concerning.
> 
> Overall upset that the foxes were on the one soo fast and not sure what I find in the am. Even when I find her not sure what will be salvageable. Regardless I'm going to fill out both tags and give it a go tomorrow I have last blood marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The foxes are out of control. I won't hunt evenings any more because of this. Sorry your deer got torn up.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> In regard to the baiting issue, my view on baiting whether it be for deer or bear is this.......Pennsylvania was a "no-baiting" state forever when I was growing up. You could read any number of outdoor magazines that stated baiting was deemed unethical and anybody who baited for deer in a state where baiting was prohibited was a game thief, a slob hunter, an outlaw. You could read stories in the PA Game News from wardens who talked about baiting violations and sting operations over established bait piles and finally nabbing a perp in the act resulting in hefty fines and license revocations.
> 
> I can't let all of this history go. Call me a PA hunter who is resistant to change but in the interest of fair chase, I can't stand the idea (and sight on video) of seeing a bear shot while hovering over a barrel stuffed with donuts, molasses, Little Debbie snack cakes, or some other sweet confectionary delight. These animals we hunt are too majestic and wild for me to ever feel good about shooting a deer or a bear using this "hunting" method. I watch TV hunting shows where the "hunter" pours out an entire bag of C'mere Deer (embarrassing) or some other deer attractant and I writhe in my skin. I can't stand it. It is not hunting. It is not fair chase. It is shooting an animal over a pile of bait.
> 
> I am 46 and even if I live to be 100, I'll never be OK with baiting in any way, shape, or form. Leave the bait at home, get out there, and rely on woodsmanship. THAT....is hunting.


one mans unethical is another mans way to hunt. I dont bait but I do think those that advocate for bear baiting for reasons of giving them the ability to avoid shooting cubs or taking shots at running game , they do have a valid point. Not picking at you Nick but since you posted strong feelings on ethical hunting. Shooting at running deer with a bow rates very high on the unethical list in my book. But like I said one mans unethical is good to another man.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> one mans unethical is another mans way to hunt. I dont bait but I do think those that advocate for bear baiting for reasons of giving them the ability to avoid shooting cubs or taking shots at running game , they do have a valid point. Not picking at you Nick but since you posted strong feelings on ethical hunting. Shooting at running deer with a bow rates very high on the unethical list in my book. But like I said one mans unethical is good to another man.


To each his own Billy. At least we know where we stand with each other. I'm not into throwing jabs at hunters for the size of the animals they shoot but that's me.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> In regard to the baiting issue, my view on baiting whether it be for deer or bear is this.......Pennsylvania was a "no-baiting" state forever when I was growing up. You could read any number of outdoor magazines that stated baiting was deemed unethical and anybody who baited for deer in a state where baiting was prohibited was a game thief, a slob hunter, an outlaw. You could read stories in the PA Game News from wardens who talked about baiting violations and sting operations over established bait piles and finally nabbing a perp in the act resulting in hefty fines and license revocations.
> 
> I can't let all of this history go. Call me a PA hunter who is resistant to change but in the interest of fair chase, I can't stand the idea (and sight on video) of seeing a bear shot while hovering over a barrel stuffed with donuts, molasses, Little Debbie snack cakes, or some other sweet confectionary delight. These animals we hunt are too majestic and wild for me to ever feel good about shooting a deer or a bear using this "hunting" method. I watch TV hunting shows where the "hunter" pours out an entire bag of C'mere Deer (embarrassing) or some other deer attractant and I writhe in my skin. I can't stand it. It is not hunting. It is not fair chase. It is shooting an animal over a pile of bait.
> 
> I am 46 and even if I live to be 100, I'll never be OK with baiting in any way, shape, or form. Leave the bait at home, get out there, and rely on woodsmanship. THAT....is hunting.


Im with you 100% Nick.i pretty much hunt PA and Illinois only now because they dont allow baiting.Very seldom do i hunt my home state of Ohio because of the baiting.now that gun season is next week you cant walk 100yds in the woods without stumbling over a cornpile.i took great pride in getting the guys busted by out PA camp this year for baiting and I know the PAGC put some time in to catch them and i commend them for that.i have been banned from this site multiple times for my views on baiting.it is what it is just dont tell me you are "hunting or a hunter" when you are staking out a pile of corn in the woods.i would venture to guess here in Ohio less than 20% of license holders are actual hunters


----------



## davydtune

Mr. October said:


> The foxes are out of control. I won't hunt evenings any more because of this. Sorry your deer got torn up.


Yeah their numbers are up right now. I've trapped more fox and yotes in the last 5 years than all previous years combined and I've been trapping since I was a teenager.


----------



## Hindy30

Mr. October said:


> Bait . . hounds . . . drives . . .treestands . . rifles . . there are all sorts of ways to hunt all over the world that are accepted as ethical and traditional. I'll never tell others how to hunt. That said, you hunt the way you think is ethical. That's what ethics is.


This is exactly right. Ethics are just a collection of what you've been taught from a young age. I have never hunted over bait and I don't think it's sporting, but I recognize that's just my personal ethics. Now if it's not legal in the place you're doing it, then that's a different question. 

I might make an exception for coyotes over my gutpile next time I pile one up very early ... not sure how I'll feel about it in the moment.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

I see KylePa shot two deer last night seconds apart and I'm not going to bash the kid but is it not a law anymore that one deer needs to be tagged before another one is taken ? Or did the PGC change that law also ?


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I see KylePa shot two deer last night seconds apart and I'm not going to bash the kid but is it not a law anymore that one deer needs to be tagged before another one is taken ? Or did the PGC change that law also ?


Yep. Legal in the special regs units. Not sure why it's different for us but it is. Just another part of the game l just another part of the game law that feeds this misperception that we are overrun by deer in these units.


----------



## jacobh

Pretty sure 5c U don't need to tag before shooting another one..... So many rules in so many areas hard to keep up


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Yep. Legal in the special regs units. Not sure why it's different for us but it is. Just another part of the game l just another part of the game law that feeds this misperception that we are overrun by deer in these units.


Thanks !! Thats why I ask , never used to be that way . i THINK NEXT YEAR I BETTER READ THE GAME LAWS COVER TO COVER .


----------



## jacobh

Haha have to every year as they change like some change their underwear! JK Good luck to all those out


QUOTE=pope125;1082002489]Thanks !! Thats why I ask , never used to be that way . i THINK NEXT YEAR I BETTER READ THE GAME LAWS COVER TO COVER .[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Thanks !! Thats why I ask , never used to be that way . i THINK NEXT YEAR I BETTER READ THE GAME LAWS COVER TO COVER .


I thought the same thing. I had to go re-read. At least PA still isn't as confusing as NJ. I don't think I would ever pay a fine for a hunting violation in NJ because there isn't anyone short of a full fledged Lawyer with a doctorate who could read their regs and know exactly what the law is.


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> I thought the same thing. I had to go re-read. At least PA still isn't as confusing as NJ. I don't think I would ever pay a fine for a hunting violation in NJ because there isn't anyone short of a full fledged Lawyer with a doctorate who could read their regs and know exactly what the law is.


Years ago the laws would never change , know ever year there changing something or adding new laws. Cant keep up with it .


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Years ago the laws would never change , know ever year there changing something or adding new laws. Cant keep up with it .


Tell me about it. I THOUGHT I scoured the changes this year pretty good . . but somehow missed the changes to 5C. Now I have a doe tag I'll be making tag soup with at the season's end. Good thing I discovered that before actually shooting a doe. Ironically, I went all last year and the first couple weeks this year without seeing a mature doe. (Courtesy of the greedy neighbor). This year, the day after I discovered my tag error . . guess what!? Point blank big, mature, grey-faced doe for about 20 minutes. How do they know?


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> Tell me about it. I THOUGHT I scoured the changes this year pretty good . . but somehow missed the changes to 5C. Now I have a doe tag I'll be making tag soup with at the season's end. Good thing I discovered that before actually shooting a doe. Ironically, I went all last year and the first couple weeks this year without seeing a mature doe. (Courtesy of the greedy neighbor). This year, the day after I discovered my tag error . . guess what!? Point blank big, mature, grey-faced doe for about 20 minutes. How do they know?


Last week I hung a camera on a place I have never hunted but had permission for the last few years. The camera was up for only a few days cause i wanted to get in there this week i pull the card had like 5 different buck and a bunch of doe all during daylight hours . Go in there last night did not see a deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I run feeder all year on the property I have in 5C...only pics of good buck 3.5 yrs+ are at night except in the late season when one will usually venture out for a bite every now and then... I have a stand positioned within 40 yrds of one of the feeders and if someone wanted to shoot a yearling they are there regularly.

One aspect of hunting suburbia that is rarely ever spoken of on this site/thread is deer removal....suburbanites who allow hunting are usually doing so for one reason, they want the deer gone. Unlike the herd decimation that has taken place in other parts of the state many of the suburbs in 5C and 5D are overpopulated. I am not speaking of big parks where hunting is permitted, I am speaking of small wood lots between housing developments, industrial parks, and larger homeowner lots. 

I found myself on stand over the years with in excess of 10 deer in my effective bow range, but I am waiting for somehting more to my taste. It was one comment made by a landowner years ago that opened my eyes to this responsibility. I was coming off of stand along the back chestnut grove and the landowner says to me, "must have been a great night how many did you get"? He asked because there were no less than 20 deer in that grove that night. When I told him none, the look on his face let me know he was disappointed. It was from that point on I made a commitment to remove 4-8 deer a year. To do so I have taken friends, family, AT members etc...

I am not all suggesting baiting is needed to get the job done and will even concede a point that Doug made earlier, baiting them actually brings them on the property where the landowners don't want them.

I use my feeders to supplement the available food. They are filled with a variety of corn, minerals, peas, and soybeans. It gets a little expensive, but I get a good observation point to run cams, look for sheds in the late seaon, and yes even hunt if I wanted too. Only one person has ever taken a deer over bait on this property. A few years back, before the feeder regs were added my youngest brother shot a doe over some bait.

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I run feeder all year on the property I have in 5C...only pics of good buck 3.5 yrs+ are at night except in the late season when one will usually venture out for a bite every now and then... I have a stand positioned within 40 yrds of one of the feeders and if someone wanted to shoot a yearling they are there regularly.
> 
> One aspect of hunting suburbia that is rarely ever spoken of on this site/thread is deer removal....suburbanites who allow hunting are usually doing so for one reason, they want the deer gone. Unlike the herd decimation that has taken place in other parts of the state many of the suburbs in 5C and 5D are overpopulated. I am not speaking of big parks where hunting is permitted, I am speaking of small wood lots between housing developments, industrial parks, and larger homeowner lots.
> 
> I found myself on stand over the years with in excess of 10 deer in my effective bow range, but I am waiting for somehting more to my taste. It was one comment made by a landowner years ago that opened my eyes to this responsibility. I was coming off of stand along the back chestnut grove and the landowner says to me, "must have been a great night how many did you get"? He asked because there were no less than 20 deer in that grove that night. When I told him none, the look on his face let me know he was disappointed. It was from that point on I made a commitment to remove 4-8 deer a year. To do so I have taken friends, family, AT members etc...
> 
> I am not all suggesting baiting is needed to get the job done and will even concede a point that Doug made earlier, baiting them actually brings them on the property where the landowners don't want them.
> 
> I use my feeders to supplement the available food. They are filled with a variety of corn, minerals, peas, and soybeans. It gets a little expensive, but I get a good observation point to run cams, look for sheds in the late seaon, and yes even hunt if I wanted too. Only one person has ever taken a deer over bait on this property. A few years back, before the feeder regs were added my youngest brother shot a doe over some bait.
> 
> Joe


The added complication we find is that without the same rules for non-hunting feeders the people opposed to "killing Bambi" can put out ridiculous amounts of food and keep deer off properties that allow hunting. There is a horse farm across the road from us that has several large, industrial feeder and troughs out constantly full of corn and alfalfa for the deer. It is not unusual to see 70-80 deer on that farm at any time of the day. Hunters putting out a feeder within the law simply can't provide enough food to even begin to compete with that so the feeder becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 3285345

Never at dusk, never at dawn


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I run feeder all year on the property I have in 5C...only pics of good buck 3.5 yrs+ are at night except in the late season when one will usually venture out for a bite every now and then... I have a stand positioned within 40 yrds of one of the feeders and if someone wanted to shoot a yearling they are there regularly.
> 
> One aspect of hunting suburbia that is rarely ever spoken of on this site/thread is deer removal....suburbanites who allow hunting are usually doing so for one reason, they want the deer gone. Unlike the herd decimation that has taken place in other parts of the state many of the suburbs in 5C and 5D are overpopulated. I am not speaking of big parks where hunting is permitted, I am speaking of small wood lots between housing developments, industrial parks, and larger homeowner lots.
> 
> I found myself on stand over the years with in excess of 10 deer in my effective bow range, but I am waiting for somehting more to my taste. It was one comment made by a landowner years ago that opened my eyes to this responsibility. I was coming off of stand along the back chestnut grove and the landowner says to me, "must have been a great night how many did you get"? He asked because there were no less than 20 deer in that grove that night. When I told him none, the look on his face let me know he was disappointed. It was from that point on I made a commitment to remove 4-8 deer a year. To do so I have taken friends, family, AT members etc...
> 
> I am not all suggesting baiting is needed to get the job done and will even concede a point that Doug made earlier, baiting them actually brings them on the property where the landowners don't want them.
> 
> I use my feeders to supplement the available food. They are filled with a variety of corn, minerals, peas, and soybeans. It gets a little expensive, but I get a good observation point to run cams, look for sheds in the late seaon, and yes even hunt if I wanted too. Only one person has ever taken a deer over bait on this property. A few years back, before the feeder regs were added my youngest brother shot a doe over some bait.
> 
> Joe


I have been running a feeder at my house for over 10 years , I run like 75% proetien pellets and about 10% corn and a few other things . The feeder is in the woods about 100 yds from the house its nice during the winter I can see it from the house . I have not hunted behind my house witch is 20 acres in over 3 years I just can't bring myself to shooting one , and my girlfriend don't want me shooting them. I remember years ago when we had some bid snows and after some ice storms there being 20 to 25 deer in there at one time . Its not like that anymore I think the most I had in there last year at one time was like 15 . I looked out there this morning and there were like 8 deer around the feeder .


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> View attachment 3285345
> 
> Never at dusk, never at dawn



Nice !! Getting some shooters on camera , one will slip up eventually. Nice 3.5 year old .


----------



## KylePA

They found this one hopefully can salvage front shoulders and back straps











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Nice !! Getting some shooters on camera , one will slip up eventually. Nice 3.5 year old .


I'd love to see this guy in 2 years but I have to say I'd be sorely tempted. I've let an awful lot pass the last 4 years……..


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> I'd love to see this guy in 2 years but I have to say I'd be sorely tempted. I've let an awful lot pass the last 4 years……..


That deer would be a stud in 2 more years . Boy can you imagine if we had guys passing deer like that , it would be had to believe what we could have running around.


----------



## Mr. October

KylePA said:


> They found this one hopefully can salvage front shoulders and back straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that the second one?


----------



## Mathias

I used to run a feeder upstate after the rifle season. I bought another and will resume this year.
View attachment 3285401
View attachment 3285441


----------



## jacobh

That sucks Kyle sorry to see. Id kill every fox U see from here on out.


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> That sucks Kyle sorry to see. Id kill every fox U see from here on out.


It hurts to not be able to recover a deer, happened to me a few days back, but isn't this to be expected for a deer left overnight? Just nature doing its job. I cannot assign blame to a predator/scavenger for my poor shot placement.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> The added complication we find is that without the same rules for non-hunting feeders the people opposed to "killing Bambi" can put out ridiculous amounts of food and keep deer off properties that allow hunting. There is a horse farm across the road from us that has several large, industrial feeder and troughs out constantly full of corn and alfalfa for the deer. It is not unusual to see 70-80 deer on that farm at any time of the day. Hunters putting out a feeder within the law simply can't provide enough food to even begin to compete with that so the feeder becomes irrelevant.


Good point...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

I don't blame the fox for eating it but u should beable to leave a deer lay a hr or so without it being eaten. Im from Kyles area and there are fox everywhere!!! His 1st deer got eaten I believe within a hr


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> View attachment 3285345
> 
> Never at dusk, never at dawn


Wow...good luck Matt. Sure would be nice to meet up with him....

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> I don't blame the fox for eating it but u should beable to leave a deer lay a GT or so without it being eaten. Im from Kyles area and there are fox everywhere!!! His 1st deer got eaten I believe within a hr


My buddy shot a buck this year. He recovered it in 25 minutes. The foxes had already found and partially eaten a hind quarter.


----------



## Mathias

I gotcha but….I hit a rare drive thru….the food doesn't sit on the console for a hour before I hit it….bet yours doesn't either :tongue:
If there are that many I'd take some out too or invite a trapper in.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> That deer would be a stud in 2 more years . Boy can you imagine if we had guys passing deer like that , it would be had to believe what we could have running around.


Amen....90% of the regulars on this site would never pass that buck....I'm not even sure what I would do in the moment. Always easier to say pass from behind a keyboard.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Yep all over our area.... Like I said is it the foxes fault? No but dosent hurt to get rid of some in that area either


QUOTE=Mr. October;1082005961]My buddy shot a buck this year. He recovered it in 25 minutes. The foxes had already found and partially eaten a hind quarter.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I used to run a feeder upstate after the rifle season. I bought another and will resume this year.
> View attachment 3285401
> View attachment 3285441


We can't do that at our place in Potter anymore because of the bear. I am starting to wonder if they even hibernate up there anymore....seems they are always out and about?????

Not only will they destroy your feeders & cams, the PAGC has restricted all feeders in our area, even bird feeders are a no-no this year....


























Joe


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Amen....90% of the regulars on this site would never pass that buck....I'm not even sure what I would do in the moment. Always easier to say pass from behind a keyboard.
> 
> Joe


I'm behind a keyboard, that buck would get no pass. He is a giant in my mind. I've never seen a deer that size on the hoof, only in pics. Maybe my area just sucks lol. We have a lot of deer but all the bucks are just scrubby usually.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer, I've had the same experience with the feeders we have at a couple places. For every one picture of a mature buck during the day at the feeder, there's 15 at night. They seem to just know they're not normal. We'd tried them on a farm we hunt, forget about it. No deer show up to those, 15 pictures maybe in a months time. The does and young ones seem to show up more in areas with less farmland. If there's corn and bean fields around, they don't go near them. They know they're not natural. We've also just used use corn, and will try and switch to something different to see if that will bring them in more. 

By the way, before some start to judge me and my father. My grandfather is almost 74 years old, poor eye sight and can't move around well. For him, we feel that's the best way we can try and get a deer within his shooting range.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Bait . . hounds . . . drives . . .treestands . . rifles . . there are all sorts of ways to hunt all over the world that are accepted as ethical and traditional. I'll never tell others how to hunt. That said, you hunt the way you think is ethical. That's what ethics is.


There's a lot of things I don't like.I hate baiting,blinds,small kill plots and other things.I simply don't consider that hunting but I would never lobby to see any of it outlawed.I don't really care what other people do to kill a deer as long as it's legal but I don't have to like it.I really don't care for able bodied adults using crossbows but I never fought to keep them out and I don't look down at anyone for using them.They don't fit my own personal code of ethics but that doesn't mean other people shouldn't use them.The only place I really draw the line is taking ethical shots.I only take shots that I've practiced over and over again and I don't shoot unless I'm pretty close to 100% positive that I'll make a clean kill and that applies with both a bow and a rifle.There is no practical way to practice moving shots at deer and bear and unless they're at point blank range,you're simply guessing.When I see a guy's emptying the clip on his Rem 760 jam master my instant thought is slob and I've seen that a lot.I won't hunt with a person like that and it's why I stopped hunting with bigger groups of guys.I pass more shots than I take and I've taught my son to do the same thing.In the past 35 years,I've never felt the need to take a running shot except a few times at deer that someone else had already wounded.I've spent loads of time at rifle ranges over the years.You'd be surprised how few hunters can shoot a deer in the vitals three out of five time at 100 yards off hand.Yet,those same pinheads won't think twice about emptying a rifle at an animal running at twice that distance.It makes me sick.


----------



## Mathias

We have bear, but not in great numbers. They've 'gotten' me a couple times in warm weather but fortunately never in winter.
View attachment 3285609


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Yep all over our area.... Like I said is it the foxes fault? No but dosent hurt to get rid of some in that area either


Oh . . I so want to. But the landowners wife says "No".


----------



## dougell

KMiha said:


> 12-Ringer, I've had the same experience with the feeders we have at a couple places. For every one picture of a mature buck during the day at the feeder, there's 15 at night. They seem to just know they're not normal. We'd tried them on a farm we hunt, forget about it. No deer show up to those, 15 pictures maybe in a months time. The does and young ones seem to show up more in areas with less farmland. If there's corn and bean fields around, they don't go near them. They know they're not natural. We've also just used use corn, and will try and switch to something different to see if that will bring them in more.
> 
> By the way, before some start to judge me and my father. My grandfather is almost 74 years old, poor eye sight and can't move around well. For him, we feel that's the best way we can try and get a deer within his shooting range.


I have no doubt that's the case in an AG area.Throw some corn out in this part of the state late in the year and it will be a free for all.If you put it near residential areas,you may not get many pictures of mature bucks.Put it off the beaten path and they'll be there.I know a guy that has a wall full of big bucks all taken in an area with poor habitat and all were baited.He buys molasses by the 55 gal drum and dumps several gallons on a stump and then pours corn all over it.He used to do this in an area where you couldn't hunt and there wasn't much foot traffic.He stopped once the area was open to hunting but he killed probably 20 real big bucks and countless does in a fifteen year period.Our WCO knew about it and tried to get him for years but the guy was pretty slick.

Good luck to your grandfather.I hope he has a great year.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> That's because the guys in the SE part of the state are hunting close enough to houses that they can pirate some wi-fi lol.Just kidding.


That is no joke Doug lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> 12-Ringer, I've had the same experience with the feeders we have at a couple places. For every one picture of a mature buck during the day at the feeder, there's 15 at night. They seem to just know they're not normal. We'd tried them on a farm we hunt, forget about it. No deer show up to those, 15 pictures maybe in a months time. The does and young ones seem to show up more in areas with less farmland. If there's corn and bean fields around, they don't go near them. They know they're not natural. We've also just used use corn, and will try and switch to something different to see if that will bring them in more.
> 
> By the way, before some start to judge me and my father. My grandfather is almost 74 years old, poor eye sight and can't move around well. For him, we feel that's the best way we can try and get a deer within his shooting range.


Peas and soybeans really draw em in, much more nutritional value as well. Buddy mixes peanuts in with his corn...says he buys them at the end of the weekend farmers market for pennies, roasted, shelled and salted. Gets them in 40 lb bags and mixes with corn...swears by the mixture.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> I don't blame the fox for eating it but u should beable to leave a deer lay a hr or so without it being eaten. Im from Kyles area and there are fox everywhere!!! His 1st deer got eaten I believe within a hr





Mr. October said:


> My buddy shot a buck this year. He recovered it in 25 minutes. The foxes had already found and partially eaten a hind quarter.


This has got me concerned with my one urban spot that I'm heading to tonight. three different fox, that I can tell on camera, and I see one almost every sit there.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> This has got me concerned with my one urban spot that I'm heading to tonight. three different fox, that I can tell on camera, and I see one almost every sit there.


We have plenty of predators including bear,foxes and coyotes.About 20 years ago,I hit a doe a little far back,left her over night and lost her to a bear.Since then,I've probably gone on 200+next day recoveries and never had a deer get consumed.I've seen where fox have started on the butt hole at least a dozen times but never really did much damage.We have a fairly high coyote population and I've never seen a deer lost to them.I'm not saying it doesn't happen but I've never experienced it.I've found piles of dead deer carcusses that were frozen and see the coyote track go right past them.Sometimes they'll eat the ears and nose but for some reason they don't seem to like frozen deer.Last year my buddy killed a beautiful buck just before dark.Just prior to shooting the buck,he had 5 different bear walk past.He didn't wait long before climbing down and all five of those bear were already on the deer by the time he got to it.I forget how far he said it ran but I don't think it was more than 60-70 yards and maybe 15 minutes from the time he shot it.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> There's a lot of things I don't like.I hate baiting,blinds,small kill plots and other things.I simply don't consider that hunting but I would never lobby to see any of it outlawed.I don't really care what other people do to kill a deer as long as it's legal but I don't have to like it.I really don't care for able bodied adults using crossbows but I never fought to keep them out and I don't look down at anyone for using them.They don't fit my own personal code of ethics but that doesn't mean other people shouldn't use them.The only place I really draw the line is taking ethical shots.I only take shots that I've practiced over and over again and I don't shoot unless I'm pretty close to 100% positive that I'll make a clean kill and that applies with both a bow and a rifle.There is no practical way to practice moving shots at deer and bear and unless they're at point blank range,you're simply guessing.When I see a guy's emptying the clip on his* Rem 760 jam master my instant thought is slob and I've seen that a lo*t.I won't hunt with a person like that and it's why I stopped hunting with bigger groups of guys.I pass more shots than I take and I've taught my son to do the same thing.In the past 35 years,I've never felt the need to take a running shot except a few times at deer that someone else had already wounded.I've spent loads of time at rifle ranges over the years.You'd be surprised how few hunters can shoot a deer in the vitals three out of five time at 100 yards off hand.Yet,those same pinheads won't think twice about emptying a rifle at an animal running at twice that distance.It makes me sick.


Mostly with you, but I know two guys that have a 760 that are not slobs. In both cases they are left handed and those were the only guns in the family growing up that could accomodate them.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Mostly with you, but I know two guys that have a 760 that are not slobs. In both cases they are left handed and those were the only guns in the family growing up that could accomodate them.


I'm not insinuating every hunter that uses one is a slob,just the one's emptying they're clips on running deer.However,I have to admit that I have bad feelings about a guy when I see him toting a 760 with see through mounts and a cheap Simmons scope.I can't help it.It's just the way I feel.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ohio starting next monday


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I'm not insinuating every hunter that uses one is a slob,just the one's emptying they're clips on running deer.However,I have to admit that I have bad feelings about a guy when I see him toting a 760 with see through mounts and a cheap Simmons scope.I can't help it.It's just the way I feel.


Yeah the see through scope is for shots "in the brush". I used to have one on a Marlin 30/30. The scope was so cheap it didn't have a name on it and was worthless. Killed all the deer i shot with it using iron sites


----------



## pope125

Be in a tree after lunch !!


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Yeah the see through scope is for shots "in the brush". I used to have one on a Marlin 30/30. The scope was so cheap it didn't have a name on it and was worthless. Killed all the deer i shot with it using iron sites


I see no reason for them what so ever.They position your face way too high on the stock and a low power scope will outperform iron sights at close range any day.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Be in a tree after lunch !!


Me too, well hopefully 2 hours before dark. Good luck!


----------



## skezskoz

Any of you guys ever hunt West Virginia public land? I'm heading down there next week to give it a go, their rifle season started yesterday so I'm hoping most of the crowds will have dissipated by the time I get there. I know there are four bowhunting only counties down south but I'm staying in the northeast, just east of Morgantown. There are a few WMAs I'm looking at - Cheat Canyon, Snakehill, Upper Decker, Beech Fork - does anyone have any familiarity with those or others nearby? I've been going over topo maps for the area and fortunately I'll have one full day to devote to scouting when I get down there, but I figured I'd ask around and see if anyone has any advice they're willing to share. 

I'm taking my climber with me but since I'm not familiar with the terrain I may just leave it in the car and try to find a natural blind. Plus I'm planning on hiking in a good bit if I need to in order to get away from the orange army.


----------



## davydtune

After 6 days in the mountains trying for a black bear I'm happy to not go hunting the rest of this week, did I just say that? Lol! I'm sore, I'm tired, and also mentally spent. I kinda want to go try and smack a turkey Saturday but I think I just need to relax until Monday then I'll be back in those same mountains trying to fill a DMAP tag


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> We have plenty of predators including bear,foxes and coyotes.About 20 years ago,I hit a doe a little far back,left her over night and lost her to a bear.Since then,I've probably gone on 200+next day recoveries and never had a deer get consumed.I've seen where fox have started on the butt hole at least a dozen times but never really did much damage.We have a fairly high coyote population and I've never seen a deer lost to them.I'm not saying it doesn't happen but I've never experienced it.I've found piles of dead deer carcusses that were frozen and see the coyote track go right past them.Sometimes they'll eat the ears and nose but for some reason they don't seem to like frozen deer.Last year my buddy killed a beautiful buck just before dark.Just prior to shooting the buck,he had 5 different bear walk past.He didn't wait long before climbing down and all five of those bear were already on the deer by the time he got to it.I forget how far he said it ran but I don't think it was more than 60-70 yards and maybe 15 minutes from the time he shot it.


This is what I found 2 years ago 10 feet from the base of my tree at the urban spot I'm talking about. Had my son with me for his first deer hunt and tried to explain why someone would do that. Anyway I had just killed a buck 4 days prior so this thing was at most 3 days old, picked clean. I called and reported it but I had no suspects, so they said there was nothing they could do.


----------



## dougell

What specifically are we looking at?Did someone dump a deer near your stand?


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> What specifically are we looking at?Did someone dump a deer near your stand?


I don't know. I thought that someone shot it, either on my property or one near by and then it ended up by my stand. They cut the antlers off and ears for some reason. I wanted to show how fast the fox and other scavengers cleaned the carcass.

I never did think about that scenario, but maybe it was dumped there after it was butchered.


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ohio starting next monday


I just spit my drink from laughing...thanks!!!


Joe


----------



## KylePA

Mr. October said:


> Was that the second one?


Yes found the second one this morning. Marked my last blood last night and found no more blood this morning. The woodlot isn't real large so was systematically gridding it out and found it about 75 yards away from where I lost track. Shot really wasn't that bad, have some pictures on my phone. Almost shot too low and wasn't as far back as I thought, if you see the entrance and exit wound you really wouldn't think gut shut. I think if the shot was 4'' higher it is a different story. Regardless both were found and tagged. I was able to salvage from the 2 deer, four front shoulders, all the back straps, and 2 hind quarters. The fox got a prize, I got a prize everyone wins. 

I never really have bothered or cared much about shooting foxes and never bought a fur bearers liscense. I don't really have the time or patience to skin one out and deal with it. I never have been one to shoot something and just throw it out or just leave it in the woods either. Does anyone know if anyone would take them frozen whole. I'd probably just give them away and it would give me something to do once I fill my last doe tag? In tracking my deer this morning though I did find what I belive is a fox den. Maybe I should find some traps and give that a whirl. Since it is right behind the house would be convenient to check them each morning.


----------



## jacobh

Kyle Id call local taxidermists. They may take them as they can skin and sell the pelts but not positive


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Me too, well hopefully 2 hours before dark. Good luck!


Good luck , Matt !!


----------



## davydtune

Any trapper friends? I don't think any of us would pass of free fur


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> Yes found the second one this morning. Marked my last blood last night and found no more blood this morning. The woodlot isn't real large so was systematically gridding it out and found it about 75 yards away from where I lost track. Shot really wasn't that bad, have some pictures on my phone. Almost shot too low and wasn't as far back as I thought, if you see the entrance and exit wound you really wouldn't think gut shut. I think if the shot was 4'' higher it is a different story. Regardless both were found and tagged. I was able to salvage from the 2 deer, four front shoulders, all the back straps, and 2 hind quarters. The fox got a prize, I got a prize everyone wins.
> 
> I never really have bothered or cared much about shooting foxes and never bought a fur bearers liscense. I don't really have the time or patience to skin one out and deal with it. I never have been one to shoot something and just throw it out or just leave it in the woods either. Does anyone know if anyone would take them frozen whole. I'd probably just give them away and it would give me something to do once I fill my last doe tag? In tracking my deer this morning though I did find what I belive is a fox den. Maybe I should find some traps and give that a whirl. Since it is right behind the house would be convenient to check them each morning.


Here is the exit shot was more broadside than I thought. 










Entrance on other side was only about 2-3" above this. Really doesn't scream gut shot when you see it. Looking though at the deer anatomy pictures though the bottom of the stomach sits forward and low. You would think though with a low exit like this I would have had a much better blood trail. That is two deer this year with my trusty Wasp Jak-Hammers where I didnt' have the blood trail I was expecting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> I don't know. I thought that someone shot it, either on my property or one near by and then it ended up by my stand. They cut the antlers off and ears for some reason. I wanted to show how fast the fox and other scavengers cleaned the carcass.
> 
> I never did think about that scenario, but maybe it was dumped there after it was butchered.


Coyotes almost always eat the ears.I have no idea why.They also usually eat the nose.I've seen quite a few coyote kills and they usually tear the guts open first and eat the organs before touching the rest of the deer.If you see a deer with it's hindquarters eaten and not the organs,I'd almost guarantee it was a domestic dog.In fact,I'm more inclined to think dogs got at those other deer,not fox.It's tough to say without being there but I'm willing to bet dogs did that damage.A fox usually won't eat anywhere near that much.For some reason,they also almost always start right at the anus.


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> We can't do that at our place in Potter anymore because of the bear. I am starting to wonder if they even hibernate up there anymore....seems they are always out and about?????
> 
> Not only will they destroy your feeders & cams, the PAGC has restricted all feeders in our area, even bird feeders are a no-no this year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Believe it or not, my mom lives in 5c somewhat near sgl 205 and she had to put her bird feeders away a few years ago because a couple bears were hitting them. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> Coyotes almost always eat the ears.I have no idea why.They also usually eat the nose.I've seen quite a few coyote kills and they usually tear the guts open first and eat the organs before touching the rest of the deer.If you see a deer with it's hindquarters eaten and not the organs,I'd almost guarantee it was a domestic dog.In fact,I'm more inclined to think dogs got at those other deer,not fox.It's tough to say without being there but I'm willing to bet dogs did that damage.A fox usually won't eat anywhere near that much.For some reason,they also almost always start right at the anus.


That's exactly what I've seen with coyotes. Eating the guts and the rear end. I've never noticed them eat the ears, but I'll definitely look for it next time.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Hindy30 said:


> Believe it or not, my mom lives in 5c somewhat near sgl 205 and she had to put her bird feeders away a few years ago because a couple bears were hitting them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


5C-Upper Bucks has some resident bears now. Keep waiting for the first guy to take one bow hunting….


----------



## primal-bow

Hindy30 said:


> Believe it or not, my mom lives in 5c somewhat near sgl 205 and she had to put her bird feeders away a few years ago because a couple bears were hitting them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


sgl have a lot of bears on them! why?

because it would be hard to drag out a bear with you &one more friend. so hunters just don't hunt bear on game land that much.
I would hunt bears on private land were I could drive my truck up to the bear.


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> 5C-Upper Bucks has some resident bears now. Keep waiting for the first guy to take one bow hunting….


Just a matter of time. A black bear with a bow and no bait is either incredibly lucky or a lot of scouting and knowledge. Maybe both. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

kgtech said:


> sgl have a lot of bears on them! why?
> 
> because it would be hard to drag out a bear with you &one more friend. so hunters just don't hunt bear on game land that much.
> I would hunt bears on private land were I could drive my truck up to the bear.


Good point! That would be a nightmare. Five years ago a group in 4c killed a 575 pounder. They only had a few hundred yards to get it close enough for the farm tractor to pull. My 80 year old grandfather goes every year so these jokers know there is a presence on our land. He just kept saying 'glad that wasn't me'.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

KylePA said:


> Here is the exit shot was more broadside than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Entrance on other side was only about 2-3" above this. Really doesn't scream gut shot when you see it. Looking though at the deer anatomy pictures though the bottom of the stomach sits forward and low. You would think though with a low exit like this I would have had a much better blood trail. That is two deer this year with my trusty Wasp Jak-Hammers where I didnt' have the blood trail I was expecting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could see it in your first pic and thought it looked like a good shot. Sometimes blood just doesn't happen. Glad you found it though and were able to salvage a fair amount of meat.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> Just a matter of time. A black bear with a bow and no bait is either incredibly lucky or a lot of scouting and knowledge. Maybe both.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


A guy killed one last year in 5C at the annual UBP bow hunt.I think it 200+ lbs.

All of the bears we've ever killed were close to a mile down in steep ravines that are so choked with laurel that you literally have to crawl through.I've been on hand when close to two dozen bears have been killed and we've never drug one out.It's too thick.You take a pole and carry them out with two guys on each end.It's not fun.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hindy30 said:


> Believe it or not, my mom lives in 5c somewhat near sgl 205 and she had to put her bird feeders away a few years ago because a couple bears were hitting them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Wow...

Joe


----------



## Squirrel

dougell said:


> A guy killed one last year in 5C at the annual UBP bow hunt.I think it 200+ lbs.


His name his Dale (I will not put his last name here). He is a friend of mine.


----------



## riceride565

I know one bear was harvested here in 2B this year in archery. Not all that big, 175-200 lbs.
For all the bear hunters on the thread (I'm not one), why not just pack them out like an elk, etc? Maybe a rule with the PGC check stations? Just curious?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> All of the bears we've ever killed were close to a mile down in steep ravines that are so choked with laurel that you literally have to crawl through.I've been on hand when close to two dozen bears have been killed and we've never drug one out.It's too thick.You take a pole and carry them out with two guys on each end.It's not fun.


"Choked with laurel" describes to a tee the terrain where every black bear that I personally know about has ever been taken.


----------



## johnv2675

I live in 2B in a small town near the Ohio River. A couple of months ago a black bear was spotted in a neighborhood only a mile or so from where I live. I don't think anyone shot him, but it is possible.

Any idea who shot the bear in 2B or where exactly in 2B it was killed?


----------



## Hindy30

riceride565 said:


> I know one bear was harvested here in 2B this year in archery. Not all that big, 175-200 lbs.
> For all the bear hunters on the thread (I'm not one), why not just pack them out like an elk, etc? Maybe a rule with the PGC check stations? Just curious?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not a serious bear hunter (and maybe someone with more knowledge will disagree), but my understanding is that you need to show up at the check station with a field dressed but otherwise intact animal.


----------



## blackngold51

riceride565 said:


> I know one bear was harvested here in 2B this year in archery. Not all that big, 175-200 lbs.
> For all the bear hunters on the thread (I'm not one), why not just pack them out like an elk, etc? Maybe a rule with the PGC check stations? Just curious?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you talking about the one in Gibsonia? Because I heard one was killed there. Thats the first bear I'd ever heard of in that area. I know there used to be a few out by Sorgels Orchard in Wexford in the past but not sure if a hunter had ever taken one there.


----------



## dougell

Squirrel said:


> His name his Dale (I will not put his last name here). He is a friend of mine.


Yep.He's a good guy.I don't know him in person but we've spoken on the phone before.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> I am not a serious bear hunter (and maybe someone with more knowledge will disagree), but my understanding is that you need to show up at the check station with a field dressed but otherwise intact animal.


You can quarter them.


----------



## riceride565

Ya the one in 2B that I mentioned was in Gibsonia, I hear there were a few other running around that area as well, including one huge one. The one I mentioned was the only one I know of that got taken.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

dougell said:


> You can quarter them.


Thanks, I was curious.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> You can quarter them.


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## pope125

15 doe , 2 small buck tonight . 8 out of the 15 doe were mature .


----------



## Rob96

Mathias said:


> 5C-Upper Bucks has some resident bears now. Keep waiting for the first guy to take one bow hunting….


Somebody did. Weight was 360lbs. Bob's Wildlife Taxidermy has it right now.


----------



## Mathias

Rob96 said:


> Somebody did. Weight was 360lbs. Bob's Wildlife Taxidermy has it right now.


Sweet, no details?


----------



## riceride565

Ill be out tomorrow morning in 2B. Sitting till 9/930 then having my brother run some very soft pushes in a few spots. Hoping to make it happen! I'll keep you all posted on the action 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

You can quarter bears but I was told you have to pack everything out, except the entrails, to take to the check station. I emailed the GC several years back to ask since I hunt alone quite a bit. Quartering would be the only way for 1 person.


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> That deer would be a stud in 2 more years . Boy can you imagine if we had guys passing deer like that , it would be had to believe what we could have running around.


I pass deer like that every year because I never see deer like that!


----------



## Mathias

Well a couple more days and early archery is over.
New bow, new luck is my motto, the search begins…...


----------



## Rob96

Mathias said:


> Sweet, no details?


Nope, just saw the picture on Bob's Facebook page.


----------



## pope125

I guess by next week this thread will be Gun Talk instead of Archery Talk , ugh .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I guess by next week this thread will be Gun Talk instead of Archery Talk , ugh .


There will be some gun talk but not much. 

I enjoy the gun season, especially after all the work that goes into archery hunting for the past 2+ months. It's nice to just grab your backpack and gun and hunt without all the other crap I haul along to bow hunt.


----------



## jacobh

Im ok with gun talk. I like to see people enjoying their time in the woods hunting regardless of weapon


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> There will be some gun talk but not much.
> 
> I enjoy the gun season, especially after all the work that goes into archery hunting for the past 2+ months. It's nice to just grab your backpack and gun and hunt without all the other crap I haul along to bow hunt.


I have not gun hunted in over 20 years, I have nothing against it but stopped hunting with a gun cause to me was not much of a challenge . I'll be out next week with a bow .


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Im ok with gun talk. I like to see people enjoying their time in the woods hunting regardless of weapon



This is Archery Talk , NOT GUN TALK !! Maybe someone should start another thread for the gun hunters on Archery Talk ,lol .


----------



## Mathias

Good test morning for the IWOM.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Should have bought a few for the deer so they would have joined me :-(

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

All quiet here in 2B so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Back to our fox conversation, there appeared to be a fox convention in the grass inside the on-ramp for I-176 (from 422) this morning. There were 4 of them standing around staring at each other.


----------



## johnv2675

Wish I could be out. I will be out this afternoon though, hopefully I'll get something. I've been eyeing a good 8 pointer, maybe he'll stop by.

About the bears, a was talking to a guy last year who said he took a black bear right on Lake Arthur (Moraine State Park) in western Pa. Not sure which WMU, sorry, but he said it was a nice bear. I think it was gun hunting, but he said the bear weighed 498 pounds.

John


----------



## Matt Musto

Didn't see a deer, or fox last night. I did find a few tufts of deer hair right on the trail my stand sits over. Just like a broadhead cut it off. Looks like someone got a deer from my spot:angry: I'm feeling pretty discouraged. I'm hunting for/with my son from here on out.


----------



## jacobh

Haha I hear Ya but I do like seeing some nice deer on the ground.... Good luck



QUOTE=pope125;1082056105]This is Archery Talk , NOT GUN TALK !! Maybe someone should start another thread for the gun hunters on Archery Talk ,lol .[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Should have bought a few for the deer so they would have joined me :-(
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Another good one!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> This is Archery Talk , NOT GUN TALK !! Maybe someone should start another thread for the gun hunters on Archery Talk ,lol .


Already done...very few here visit though, so folks tend to let their "guntalk" spill over....

http://www.guntalkworld.com/forums/index.php

Joe


----------



## PaBone

Looking forward to getting back in a tree over the Thanksgiving weekend. Plan on hunting Ohio mainly and I also got permission in 2B this year with the extended buck with a bow. I hunted one spot in 2B earlier in the year and it is only 4 acres, just did not care to hunt with houses all around me. With the leaves off the trees now it will be even worse, but I may give it a try because I know same nice bucks pass thru there.


----------



## bkellybe

Good luck to those out! I will be out this afternoon. How's the east wind today? Weather stations are saying pretty much no wind right now. Don't have a lot of setups ideal for the easterlys.


----------



## bkellybe

With the season winding down here scouting season will be upon us. I don't have the deer knowledge that a lot of you guys possess but I may be able to help some people out by posting a tutorial on using Google Earth Pro and importing high resolution lidar contours that are available statewide. These contours are pretty damn accurate and we can get 2ft intervals. USGS maps generally show 20ft intervals so a lot of detail can be lost. I will try to work up a post help anyone that is interested in learning to do so.

Here is a quick sample of what it looks like:
Without Contours:







With 2ft Contours








Also for those that are unaware Google earth pro is free now (used to be $400 per year) and shows lot lines in many locations. I know Bucks County does not show lot lines but most counties will.
http://www.google.com/earth/download/gep/agree.html


----------



## Lcavok99

In 5c hunting rihht now. So far 9 doe, and 2 red fox. Lots of fox around here

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

bkellybe said:


> With the season winding down here scouting season will be upon us. I don't have the deer knowledge that a lot of you guys possess but I may be able to help some people out by posting a tutorial on using Google Earth Pro and importing high resolution lidar contours that are available statewide. These contours are pretty damn accurate and we can get 2ft intervals. USGS maps generally show 20ft intervals so a lot of detail can be lost. I will try to work up a post help anyone that is interested in learning to do so.


I would definitly be interested in this. Have some areas that i hunt that I think I could find some overlooked areas to scout this winter.


----------



## Applebag

bkellybe said:


> With the season winding down here scouting season will be upon us. I don't have the deer knowledge that a lot of you guys possess but I may be able to help some people out by posting a tutorial on using Google Earth Pro and importing high resolution lidar contours that are available statewide. These contours are pretty damn accurate and we can get 2ft intervals. USGS maps generally show 20ft intervals so a lot of detail can be lost. I will try to work up a post help anyone that is interested in learning to do so.[/URL]


Same here, very interested. I'm going to download as soon as I get home. Let us know when you post!


----------



## jlh42581

I saw a live doe looking over a dead doe in someones yard this morning.

Saw a big fat buck out eating in a field too


----------



## bkellybe

Guys,

I worked up a draft of the Google Earth Pro Contour Tutorial. It has a lot of screen shots won't be conducive to posting here right now. If you would like a copy feel free to PM your email address and I can send you a copy in Word or PDF format, whichever you choose or click the link below to download the PDF version. 

Google Earth Pro Contour Tutorial

Feel free to provide any input or questions as you go along and I will do my best to answer them! I will continue to update and revise the document to make the tutorial as smooth and error free as possible. This is version 1.0 so going to need some guinea pigs to take the plunge first! :wink:

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Lcavok99

Uggh. Just had a 140" 10 pointer come by chasing 3 does. I was half asleel and when i stopped hin from his dead sprint after the does his vitals were coveres with brush. So i stood up to clear the bushes but he saw me ans he ran away. That was the only deer over 40" i seen all year and i blew it. Hopefully he comes back tonight...

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Girlfriend is not happy , but i will be in a tree by 2PM .


----------



## skezskoz

bkellybe said:


> Guys,
> 
> I worked up a draft of the Google Earth Pro Contour Tutorial. It has a lot of screen shots won't be conducive to posting here right now. If you would like a copy feel free to PM your email address and I can send you a copy in Word or PDF format, whichever you choose or click the link below to download the PDF version.
> 
> Google Earth Pro Contour Tutorial
> 
> Feel free to provide any input or questions as you go along and I will do my best to answer them! I will continue to update and revise the document to make the tutorial as smooth and error free as possible. This is version 1.0 so going to need some guinea pigs to take the plunge first! :wink:
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandon


Brandon - this is awesome, thank you! Had no idea this existed. As someone who hunts public land quite a bit this will be a huge help.


----------



## KylePA

pope125 said:


> Girlfriend is not happy , but i will be in a tree by 2PM .


Bob - She will get over it. Goodluck tonight.


----------



## pope125

Got in a little late , all settled in .


----------



## Hindy30

bkellybe said:


> With the season winding down here scouting season will be upon us. I don't have the deer knowledge that a lot of you guys possess but I may be able to help some people out by posting a tutorial on using Google Earth Pro and importing high resolution lidar contours that are available statewide. These contours are pretty damn accurate and we can get 2ft intervals. USGS maps generally show 20ft intervals so a lot of detail can be lost. I will try to work up a post help anyone that is interested in learning to do so.
> 
> Here is a quick sample of what it looks like:
> Without Contours:
> View attachment 3291281
> 
> With 2ft Contours
> View attachment 3291265
> 
> 
> Also for those that are unaware Google earth pro is free now (used to be $400 per year) and shows lot lines in many locations. I know Bucks County does not show lot lines but most counties will.
> http://www.google.com/earth/download/gep/agree.html


Love it. Please share the site to get the 2 ft contours. I am stuck right now with 10 if I'm lucky and often times 20 ft contour lines.


----------



## Hindy30

Lcavok99 said:


> In 5c hunting rihht now. So far 9 doe, and 2 red fox. Lots of fox around here
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


If I was seeing foxes like a lot of you guys are, I would definitely buy a furtaker license. But, I only see them in my yard...


----------



## bkellybe

Hindy30 said:


> Love it. Please share the site to get the 2 ft contours. I am stuck right now with 10 if I'm lucky and often times 20 ft contour lines.


I posted a link to the PDF a few posts back with all the info. If that doesn't work PM me your email address and I can email the directions.


----------



## Hindy30

bkellybe said:


> I posted a link to the PDF a few posts back with all the info. If that doesn't work PM me your email address and I can email the directions.


See it now, thanks!


----------



## Mathias

Well, over the weekend I intend to put my Double Bull out on a large property right above the owners house in an evergreen stand. Tons of sign there and as the gun season progresses the deer tend to be closer to the homes. I'll leave it there til the season ends. Never killed a deer from a ground blind, should be fun/challenging.


----------



## jason03

pulled camera over radish plot that i have in the woods,nice buck with doe yesterday still all swelled up,then on the way home saw two bucks chasing some does around.its been several years since i saw this much activity around here this close to gun season.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Well, over the weekend I intend to put my Double Bull out on a large property right above the owners house in an evergreen stand. Tons of sign there and as the gun season progresses the deer tend to be closer to the homes. I'll leave it there til the season ends. Never killed a deer from a ground blind, should be fun/challenging.


I have killed a far amount from a ground blind, I like sitting in them in bad weather only thing I don't like it really limits what you can see. I have learned if you have and idea where the deer are going to and derection I like closing up all the windows behind you and the sides and I leave the front one open just enough to shoot thru . Good luck !!


----------



## pope125

jason03 said:


> pulled camera over radish plot that i have in the woods,nice buck with doe yesterday still all swelled up,then on the way home saw two bucks chasing some does around.its been several years since i saw this much activity around here this close to gun season.



Have not seen any thing that resembles a rut or post rut in over 2 weeks here in 5C .


----------



## Lcavok99

Its almost as if the rut has just started in my part of 5c. Lol. Just from my spot alone i could see 12 rubs on thigh sized trees. And i sae a huge 10pt full bore chasing 2 does. He was very skinny though and probably exhaused from the rut. He was obviousely an old mature deer but his live weight was probably a meager 180-190 pounds

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

I have to say its been one of the weirdest season so far , deer movement has been very inconsistent one night you will see 15 next night nothing . And the rut from what I saw in 5C and I can say I have spent a ton of time in a tree the rut was very slow at best . I can probably count on one hand how many bucks i saw running does. Im still at it hunting hard , but I have to say I'm very frustrated.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Girlfriend is not happy , but i will be in a tree by 2PM .


Better to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission Bob.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Got in a little late , all settled in .



WHOA!!!! Bob is posting pics from his phone!!!! How about a selfie Bob?


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> WHOA!!!! Bob is posting pics from his phone!!!! How about a selfie Bob?


Nick , The season is taking its toll on me I need to do something to keep me from going crazy .


----------



## 138104

Saw a nice 8 pt the last 2 nights cruising. Hopefully, my kids will get a shot at him on Monday. I'll be sure to post a gun kill picture for Bob!


----------



## nicko

bkellybe said:


> With the season winding down here scouting season will be upon us. ..........


Winding down???? GASP!!!! 

 There is still quite a bit of the season to go. There's the 2 week firearms season and then then post Christmas season so depending on which area of the state you are in, you have at a minimum of 5 weeks of hunting or as much as 7 weeks. Don't put that bow away yet. The late season can be fantastic.


----------



## jlh42581

I drove through a spot of private tonight a way I don't normally go. I could tell this chunk should have deer at some point. I bet there were forty or more doe's standing feet from the road.

I pull up and roll the window down for a chat...

"Where's the bucks at around here?"... They look at me

" you know, you probably shouldn't stand right beside the road"... They return to eating.

Not one sing F given by those deer. Obviously no one is hunting them yet and thank god the first week of rifle will educate them a bit. Those deer would've been shot with zero effort by hunters.


----------



## Applebag

jlh42581 said:


> I drove through a spot of private tonight a way I don't normally go. I could tell this chunk should have deer at some point. I bet there were forty or more doe's standing feet from the road.
> 
> I pull up and roll the window down for a chat...
> 
> "Where's the bucks at around here?"... They look at me
> 
> " you know, you probably shouldn't stand right beside the road"... They return to eating.
> 
> Not one sing F given by those deer. Obviously no one is hunting them yet and thank god the first week of rifle will educate them a bit. Those deer would've been shot with zero effort by hunters.


Dude, thats awesome and made me laugh. But I think you are starting to lose your mind lol.


----------



## Sight Window

This is a little off topic and I think I know the answer but I will ask anyway.

Are there any issues shooting a doe with two yearlings that are always with her, this time of year? I have passed on all of them several times.


----------



## jlh42581

Physically... No. But I think mom teaches good lessons.


----------



## 138104

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Enjoy time with family today if you can.


----------



## jlh42581

Applebag said:


> Dude, thats awesome and made me laugh. But I think you are starting to lose your mind lol.


Yeah they do that to me when they stand beside the road yet I cant find one at times miles deep


----------



## 12-Ringer

Happy Thanksgiving Guys!!!

Take a moment today to remind yourself of what matters.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Guys!!!
> 
> Take a moment today to remind yourself of what matters.
> 
> Joe


Same to you Joe!! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone , have a great day !!


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> I have killed a far amount from a ground blind, I like sitting in them in bad weather only thing I don't like it really limits what you can see. I have learned if you have and idea where the deer are going to and derection I like closing up all the windows behind you and the sides and I leave the front one open just enough to shoot thru . Good luck !!


Yeah, that's the was to do it. Some of them have mesh screens too. So I'll crack the sides open a little, just so I may be able to see them coming a little better. I agree though, being limited to what you can see is a pain. I always think something is walking by behind me.


----------



## KMiha

Happy thanksgiving to all. Hopefully the crappy Eagles don't ruin it for anyone.


----------



## nicko

KMiha said:


> Happy thanksgiving to all. Hopefully the crappy Eagles don't ruin it for anyone.


They've already set the bar so low that they can't disappoint any more than they already have.

Happy Thanksgiving everybody. I have a vension roast all trimmed up to remove all fat, silverskin, and bone and sitting with a coat of olive oil and chicago seasoning for the BGE later on. Also putting out some of my venison summer sausage. 

Anybody else adding some venison to their Thanksgiving meal?


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> They've already set the bar so low that they can't disappoint any more than they already have.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everybody. I have a vension roast all trimmed up to remove all fat, silverskin, and bone and sitting with a coat of olive oil and chicago seasoning for the BGE later on. Also putting out some of my venison summer sausage.
> 
> Anybody else adding some venison to their Thanksgiving meal?


Happy Thanksgiving to all! 

I'll be adding some tenderloin to tomorrow's meal! I'm at the in laws today ... the travel was more than enough so I'm not one of the cooks today. Holidays when you have young kids and multiple grandparents become three days long, lol.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

jlh42581 said:


> Yeah they do that to me when they stand beside the road yet I cant find one at times miles deep


I hate that! There have been times when I've driven 90 minutes, hiked for 2 miles and seen nothing. Then I come home that night and watch them eat in my garden.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kbob

hope you all have a relaxing enjoyable day. Not a bad start - a handful of new buck rubs around my stand since last Sat and had 7 doe stop at 60 yds - wouldn't come closer - had ASAt leafy suit but they still might have seen me as they looked a little nervous while feeding. Was hunting on the ground today.
Enjoy your turkey and football folks!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Happy Thanksgiving! Worked way to late to get out this morning. Good luck to those who are in a tree


----------



## Lcavok99

Happy thanksgiving everybody! Uggh. Today was my only other day off of work, and i slept straight through the alarm. You could imagine my frustration when i woke up and it was light out in my room. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

My wife is decorating for Christmas. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 3296465


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> View attachment 3296465
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


YES!!!!!!

You've been in rare form lately!

Did I miss the IWOM review??

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Joe, I had a pretty brief sit yesterday morning with it @ low/mid 20's and no wind. Being a Predator fan, I'm sold on that aspect of it. The feet tethered together is probably going to take some getting used to. In all honestly if the HBS was available in Predator or ASAT I surely would have gone that route. 
As far as warmth, I had a scent saving, lol, base layer on top only and the matching bottoms and a light pant underneath. I wore it in parka style and fully deployed in stand. It was toasty warm.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 3296545

Another future prospect that i've never seen before this morning @630.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, I had a pretty brief sit yesterday morning with it @ low/mid 20's and no wind. Being a Predator fan, I'm sold on that aspect of it. The feet tethered together is probably going to take some getting used to. In all honestly if the HBS was available in Predator or ASAT I surely would have gone that route.
> As far as warmth, I had a scent saving, lol, base layer on top only and the matching bottoms and a light pant underneath. I wore it in parka style and fully deployed in stand. It was toasty warm.


Glad you stayed warm, that's what its about....all the other stuff is just that....stuff...

Happy Thanksgiving!!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Same to y'all!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 3296793


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

I went out this morning and got busted by a big doe, I'm not sure if she was mad or wishing me a happy Holiday. 
Happy Thanksgiving! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rmm60985

Happy Thanksgiving fellas. I figured I would share this picture of my dads buck with you guys since the other ones weren't the best. We scored him out to 152 2/8..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congrats to Dad!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

rmm60985 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving fellas. I figured I would share this picture of my dads buck with you guys since the other ones weren't the best. We scored him out to 152 2/8..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the width on that bad boy? 25"? Congrats to your dad?


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Looks like something picked a fight with my #1target buck .lol


----------



## rmm60985

KMiha said:


> What's the width on that bad boy? 25"? Congrats to your dad?


24" inside. We had a ton of trail cam pics of him this summer and he just disappeared. He finally showed back up on cam during daylight on November 7 and was killed November 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airwolf

rmm60985 said:


> 24" inside. We had a ton of trail cam pics of him this summer and he just disappeared. He finally showed back up on cam during daylight on November 7 and was killed November 14
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is one heck of a Pa buck, good lord


----------



## 12-Ringer

airwolf said:


> that is one heck of a Pa buck, good lord


Agreed!

Joe


----------



## falconduke

Great PA buck thanks for sharing. If you have time please post some trailcam pics so we can see him alive🏼🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Back in a tree in the morning !!


----------



## rmm60985

I only have a few on my phone and they aren't good quality but here they are

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falconduke

What a slammer! Thanks for posting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irnwrkr3

Creek Archery in Ruffsdale Pa 15679, is holding a winter archery league starting in January 2016. We are located 2 miles off rte 70 at the Yukon exit and 10 min from the New Stanton exit of the Pa turnpike. If anyone is interested, give us a call. All skill levels welcome!


----------



## irnwrkr3

Also wanted to put out there that starting January 2016, Immediately following the ATA show, Creek Archery will also be carrying Obsession bows. If anyone is interested in trying them out, give me a call. 724-518-6943.


----------



## nicko

That's one heckuva a deer. Congrats to your dad.


----------



## Mr. October

rmm60985 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving fellas. I figured I would share this picture of my dads buck with you guys since the other ones weren't the best. We scored him out to 152 2/8..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! What a monster! Great buck for your Dad.


----------



## 12-Ringer

60 degrees on November 27...something just isn't right...maybe AL Gore was on to something with all of his Global Warming rhetoric....anyway nothing moving...

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> 60 degrees on November 27...something just isn't right...maybe AL Gore was on to something with all of his Global Warming rhetoric....anyway nothing moving...
> 
> Joe


 Joe , Slow morning also !! Was going to go out this afternoon , thinking twice about it .


----------



## jacobh

El Niño year . May carry over into next yr they claim


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> 60 degrees on November 27...something just isn't right...maybe AL Gore was on to something with all of his Global Warming rhetoric....anyway nothing moving...
> 
> Joe


You may be right.After all,he was smart enough to invent the internet.


----------



## Mathias

Sat for a couple hours this morning. At 0715 I had a line of does and fawns walk in, from the only direction that I am exposed in that stand. They stood in mass from 10-20 yards for 15 minutes and i couldn't even blink. Didn't bust the stand, but didn't get to shoot either. Came home and there were two fatties walking around in my back yard :BangHead:
Doing up at scent free load of cargo shorts and tee's for this afternoons sit…..


----------



## Mathias

He's still in the area, a little earlier last evening 7:30.
View attachment 3303058


----------



## jlh42581

I can't wait to take my new gun out. Don't care what anyone thinks.

Ruger American 30-06, sandblasted stainless, vortex 4-12 diamondback with the compensation retical.


----------



## Lcavok99

Had another encounter with the 10 point this AM. No i know exactly where hes going and mark my words i will get him tomorrow. Saw another red fox following 2 doe too. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

jlh42581 said:


> I can't wait to take my new gun out. Don't care what anyone thinks.
> 
> Ruger American 30-06, sandblasted stainless, vortex 4-12 diamondback with the compensation retical.


Lol. did you take the free boxes from post office?


----------



## rmm60985

jlh42581 said:


> I can't wait to take my new gun out. Don't care what anyone thinks.
> 
> Ruger American 30-06, sandblasted stainless, vortex 4-12 diamondback with the compensation retical.


No pictures of the rifle?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Only one I have is the day I took it out of the box, before it got the vortex. Had to save to buy the scope. I'll take an updated photo Monday. I'm about three hours from home currently.


----------



## jlh42581

avidarcher88pa said:


> Lol. did you take the free boxes from post office?


I sell a good bit of hunting and fishing stuff(Gear *****). My in-laws gave me an entire plastic wrapped stack of new boxes.

I was looking for a backer... Perfect


----------



## KylePA

Hiked around Rothrock State forest most of the afternoon looking for turkeys. Put in a little over 4 miles, saw the same number of turkeys as deer, zero! Gonna give it a go tomorrow as well, makes the trip to the inlaws more enjoyable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Kyle you must not live far, Rothrock is close to me.


----------



## KylePA

jlh42581 said:


> Kyle you must not live far, Rothrock is close to me.


My inlaws live up this way. I can walk out back from their house and hunt. Always say I'm gonna put in for a doe tag up here and never do. Saw a decent amount of deer sign but those walks right up the mountain are brutal. 

Some beautiful views though










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I hear ya bud, I don't live in Rothrock, I live on the edge of Moshannon. My house is at 2200' roughly.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lcavok99 said:


> Had another encounter with the 10 point this AM. No i know exactly where hes going and mark my words i will get him tomorrow. Saw another red fox following 2 doe too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


Words marked and I will be watching all day tomorrow....GOOD LUCK!

Joe


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Used the last pound of hamburger tonight, on the bright side the tacos were delicious. Gonna try for a doe tomorrow, hopefully weather works out. Good luck whoever is going out tomorrow.


----------



## Billy H

My son and i are meeting up for one last sit at one of our farms tomorrow before the orange army starts to shake things up all over the state. By the end of next week when the shooting starts deer will be bedding behind my place for the duration of the winter.


----------



## pope125

jlh42581 said:


> Only one I have is the day I took it out of the box, before it got the vortex. Had to save to buy the scope. I'll take an updated photo Monday. I'm about three hours from home currently.


Here we go gun GunTalk.com , lol


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> My son and i are meeting up for one last sit at one of our farms tomorrow before the orange army starts to shake things up all over the state. By the end of next week when the shooting starts deer will be bedding behind my place for the duration of the winter.


Bill , Same here !! Can't wait shot away , DONT SPARE THE AMMO . Come the middle of December I will have 20+ deer at my feeder every night till end of the season . All on 20 acres .


----------



## jlh42581

pope125 said:


> Here we go gun GunTalk.com , lol


Tis the season


----------



## pope125

jlh42581 said:


> Tis the season


I guess if gun hunting floats your boat ! Boy I can't wait !!


----------



## jlh42581

All hunting floats my boat!

I do wish gun season was different but I love it all.


----------



## pope125

jlh42581 said:


> All hunting floats my boat!
> 
> I do wish gun season was different but I love it all.


 UMMM , Give them a running start that would be different . Honestly I have nothing against it just not my cup of tree . Not much of a challenge when your shooting something with a gun, just as bad as the CrossGun hunters . Good luck Monday mow them down !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck to everyone heading out tomorrow. I will be passing...

Might actually break out the rifle this year. It really depends on my son. We haven't been able to get as much time in as we had hoped this fall. For the first time in a long time there will be a group at our camp in Potter, much like what I experienced long before I discovered the passion of bowhunting. I am thinking it might be nice for my son to experience "deer-camp". I want him to want to go though; not really something you drag them along toward.

Stay tuned...

Joe


----------



## Applebag

I like to look on the bright side. Monday with the east wind combined with the orange army blasting off all morning I think the deer will be on their feet. Nice temps overnight in the high 20s also. I'll be out Monday for definite. 

Edit: I'll be using my bow. No rifle unless my nephew brings his out.


----------



## nicko

Getting ready to leave the car for the last Saturday of the extended season before switching to the gun on Monday. These temps are just stupid for this time of year but I saw a lot of deer on their feet on the drive this morning.


----------



## pope125

I would shot a mature doe all day long with a bow than shot 140' with a gun , No thanks !!! Really where is the challenge at shooting a deer at 100 or 200yards , deer don't even know your your there ?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

On my way home from Massachusetts just saw one of the biggest bucks ive seen in PA laying on the side of the road on I-80 in Snowshoe


----------



## 138104

Here's another gun pic for you pope! 

Just curious, but do you hunt with a recurve or long bow? I mean, what is the challenge of hunting with a compound? Also, you only spot and stalk with your long bow or recurve, right? There really is no challenge in waiting on stand to kill a deer.


----------



## Billy H

Yeah I kinda doubt I'll ever shoot another deer with a gun. It just doesn't do it for me. Not to mention sharing the woods with a bunch of mopes that wildly shoot anything that moves here in 5C. A buddy of mine had slug go through the wall of his house a couple years ago.

Perry are you seriously comparing rifle hunting to archery.


----------



## 138104

Actually, you were pretty torn up when they banned the atlatl in PA, weren't you? Now that is a weapon that shows true skill....unlike the slob archers and rifle hunters. You should petition your friends at the PGC to bring that season back.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I


Perry24 said:


> Here's another gun pic for you pope!
> 
> Just curious, but do you hunt with a recurve or long bow? I mean, what is the challenge of hunting with a compound? Also, you only spot and stalk with your long bow or recurve, right? There really is no challenge in waiting on stand to kill a deer.


why poke the bear?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Getting ready to leave the car for the last Saturday of the extended season before switching to the gun on Monday. These temps are just stupid for this time of year but I saw a lot of deer on their feet on the drive this morning.


Good luck nick,is it raining down there?


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Yeah I kinda doubt I'll ever shoot another deer with a gun. It just doesn't do it for me. Not to mention sharing the woods with a bunch of mopes that wildly shoot anything that moves here in 5C. A buddy of mine had slug go through the wall of his house a couple years ago.
> 
> Perry are you seriously comparing rifle hunting to archery.


Billy, I had a friend get shot about 25 years ago with a bullet in his shoulder , some clown with a rifle that thought he was a turkey .


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> Here's another gun pic for you pope!
> 
> Just curious, but do you hunt with a recurve or long bow? I mean, what is the challenge of hunting with a compound? Also, you only spot and stalk with your long bow or recurve, right? There really is no challenge in waiting on stand to kill a deer.



Still in the box , and you'll hunt Monday with it ? Just like the Crossgun hunters . Nice gun !!! Really like the scope ,lol !! Why not take it off and give the deer a chance ?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Billy, I had a friend get shot about 25 years ago with a bullet in his shoulder , some clown with a rifle that thought he was a turkey .


Ru out this morning Bob?


----------



## Billy H

At least if your going to kick a hornets nest posting pictures of a rifle put up something better than a 300$ dollar CVA. ((Sheesh))

I have no problem with firearm hunting, just not for me these days.


----------



## nicko

No rain here Darrin.

Just had a spike pass through less than 20 yards munching acorns.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ru out this morning Bob?


No sir !! 47F here this morning I have been putting a lot of pressure on my farms the last few weeks trying to get a shooter on the ground . I will be out all next week and till the end of the season with the BOW .


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> At least if your going to kick a hornets nest posting pictures of a rifle put up something better than a 300$ dollar CVA. ((Sheesh))
> 
> I have no problem with firearm hunting, just not for me these days.



I think Joe started a thread on GunTalk.com for all you gun hunters.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Yeah I kinda doubt I'll ever shoot another deer with a gun. It just doesn't do it for me. Not to mention sharing the woods with a bunch of mopes that wildly shoot anything that moves here in 5C. A buddy of mine had slug go through the wall of his house a couple years ago.
> 
> Perry are you seriously comparing rifle hunting to archery.


Billy , Know thats a true Archer comparing a rifle to a bow .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> At least if your going to kick a hornets nest posting pictures of a rifle put up something better than a 300$ dollar CVA. ((Sheesh)).


Thats good material right there lol


----------



## 138104

Yep, I have $200 into that gun with the scope. I didn't realize I needed a custom rifle for my kids to kill a deer.

Sorry your buddies got shot. I'll be sure to teach my kids the right way.


----------



## fap1800

Getting my fix now that I'm tagged out. Filming for a buddy and hoping he gets a chance at a buck. Couldn't ask for a better morning.


----------



## Billy H

Lighten up Perry. Just having a little fun here.

You do realize this is an archery site and your busting on archery.


----------



## jlh42581

I wish I had lots of 100+ yard shots. Almost every deer I've shot with a rifle, with the exception of three were inside 30 yards.

Where I live, you hit one with a bow in rifle season and it doesn't drop in sight most times you can kiss it goodbye. I live dead center of all the camps.

At one point I only Archery hunted, realized I liked the freedom of covering thousands of acres of public land without a stand at times.

If I had my own land I would never shoot a gun on it. Public land, north central rifle season... Join the circus.


----------



## Mathias

Done with this thread until after gun season. Sorry but i don't come on here to read about gun kills, see gun pics etc, my prerogative, hate all you want.

I see it like everything else in today's society, keep going against the grain, wear people down and it becomes the new "norm".


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Done with this thread until after gun season. Sorry but i don't come on here to read about gun kills, see gun pics etc, my prerogative, hate all you want.
> 
> I see it like everything else in today's society, keep going against the grain, wear people down and it becomes the new "norm".


Don't give up Mathias, Myself and a few others will still be out with the bow. Hopefully a bunch of rifle kills don't find their way onto the thread.


----------



## Mathias

Billy, no quit here! I sit with my bow all the way through.
Good luck.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Never heard this many strong opinions on this thread before against guns. 

I will keep any of my gun hunting successes to myself.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Never heard this many strong opinions on this thread before against guns.
> 
> 
> I will keep any of my gun hunting successes to myself.


I dont think its anti gun. I dont think the majority have a problem with gun hunting, I believe the thinking is that this is an archery site.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> I dont think its anti gun. I dont think the majority have a problem with gun hunting, I believe the thinking is that this is an archery site.


I agree Bill but this particular thread is completely different than all others.its more like a bunch of buddys that keep in contact with each other from a far.not your typical AT thread.i dont see a problem with a little gun talk for a week or 2 between a bunch of guys that talk via the computer daily.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> I dont think its anti gun. I dont think the majority have a problem with gun hunting, I believe the thinking is that this is an archery site.


Billy , Agree 100% !!! You can hunt how ever you want , I come on Archery Talk to talk about Archery and Bowhunting . I don't come on here to see pictures of a gun . IMO , GO TO A GUN SITE AND TALK ABOUT IT NOT AND ARCHERY FORUM .


----------



## fatsbucknut

pope125 said:


> I would shot a mature doe all day long with a bow than shot 140' with a gun , No thanks !!! Really where is the challenge at shooting a deer at 100 or 200yards , deer don't even know your your there ?



Hey Pope, I bet that if you hunted public land like a lot of other hunters and not your private groomed farms you would have zero chance of killing a buck over 100" with a rifle let alone a 140".


----------



## PaBone

Still seeing lots of bucks cruising in Ohio. Hunted a spot yesterday for the first time this year and it was tore up with fresh buck sign and lots of giant rubs. Taking the day off from hunting and going to hang a new stand today. Sunday should be clear with a north wind and I will be ready. Still can't decide on whether to hunt Pa. or Ohio with my bow on the gun season opener. I hate to give up on my home state, but I am seeing more deer and better bucks in Ohio this year and have come close to killing a couple plus 150's.


----------



## Mathias

fatsbucknut said:


> Hey Pope, I bet that if you hunted public land like a lot of other hunters and not your private groomed farms you would have zero chance of killing a buck over 100" with a rifle let alone a 140".


Jealousy is an emotion, and the word typically refers to the thoughts and feelings of insecurity, fear, concern, and anxiety over an anticipated loss or status of something of great personal value, particularly in reference to a human connection.


----------



## KylePA

I really wanna see the reaction on here of a button buck kill, from a deer drive with a rifle. (Remington 760 Gamemaster preferably)


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I agree Bill but this particular thread is completely different than all others.its more like a bunch of buddys that keep in contact with each other from a far.not your typical AT thread.i dont see a problem with a little gun talk for a week or 2 between a bunch of guys that talk via the computer daily.


I see your point.


----------



## Hindy30

https://youtu.be/FONN-0uoTHI


----------



## pope125

fatsbucknut said:


> Hey Pope, I bet that if you hunted public land like a lot of other hunters and not your private groomed farms you would have zero chance of killing a buck over 100" with a rifle let alone a 140".


Fyi , if i had to hunt public land I would stop hunting !! I put in a lot of hard work over the years to get them that way , and the landowners like it because its BOWHUNTING ONLY .


----------



## hrtlnd164

fatsbucknut said:


> Hey Pope, I bet that if you hunted public land like a lot of other hunters and not your private groomed farms you would have zero chance of killing a buck over 100" with a rifle let alone a 140".


What a crock...I hear this from people all the time. Truth of the matter is he kills 140" bucks by passing the 100" bucks on private or public and putting the work into being in the right spot at the right times. 
I agree that it's not about being "against" gun hunters, it is an archery forum and it has been an archery discussion. I haven't chose to gun hunt since 2009. I just lost any feeling of satisfaction with the kill. Doesn't mean I am "against" gun hunters, in fact I will be in a blind with my daughter who will be set up on a little patch of public land off the beaten path where we know that a buck well over 100" has retreated to when the pressure hits for the past 2 seasons. And if she does connect, I will gladly share the pics in the Pa. Gun hunting thread.. 
Good luck and be safe out there in the next couple weeks..


----------



## nicko

A group of 25 walkers just came through the woods. Yep, done for the day.


----------



## hrtlnd164

Probably a full roster rehearsing their drive for Monday!!


----------



## Billy H

hrtlnd164 said:


> Probably a full roster rehearsing their drive for Monday!!


Ha ;,,now that right there is funny.


----------



## fap1800

So is the general consensus that all gun hunting is frowned upon by the archery purists?


----------



## fatsbucknut

Mathias said:


> Jealousy is an emotion, and the word typically refers to the thoughts and feelings of insecurity, fear, concern, and anxiety over an anticipated loss or status of something of great personal value, particularly in reference to a human connection.



Jealous of his bi-polar tendency's or his ability to think he's god's gift to deer hunting? I have access to 1000's of acres and own enough to do whatever I want. Jealousy is not the word that describes this situation.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Never heard this many strong opinions on this thread before against guns.
> 
> I will keep any of my gun hunting successes to myself.


You started the thread, Nick, so post what you want. If a little gun talk for the next 2 weeks gets folks panties in a bunch, they can start their own thread.


----------



## Mathias

Try huntingpa its a better fit for you.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Drove past a local range on my way home this morning. Place was packed. Rifle or bow I truly hope you shoot more than a day or two before the season. Will be heading out shortly. One nice thing about small private land, archery only!


----------



## jacobh

Exactly Nick same guys that complain about it are the same arguing about the 2nd amendment rights. Hunt and post pics bud we are hunters not just bowhunters


QUOTE=nicko;1082196498]Never heard this many strong opinions on this thread before against guns. 

I will keep any of my gun hunting successes to myself.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Applebag

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I agree Bill but this particular thread is completely different than all others.its more like a bunch of buddys that keep in contact with each other from a far.not your typical AT thread.i dont see a problem with a little gun talk for a week or 2 between a bunch of guys that talk via the computer daily.


Couldn't have said it better myself. I'm sure most of us in here cut our teeth on rifle hunting, I know I did. We shouldn't waste our time being elitist, we're better than that IN HERE.


----------



## Applebag

And another thing that just came to mind. I don't think the general distaste for rifle hunting is about guns vs bows, per se. I think if we all took a step back and really looked at it, its that the majority of PA hunters are riflemen. And we HATE the majority of hunters in PA. It just brings up stories about guys shooting at deer in the ass as they run away. Beer drinking, flannel wearing, spike shooting, gun toting idiots that have no respect for nature. 

But the truth is, I don't think any of us on here are like that, otherwise none of us would have gone for the challenge of bowhunting. But my fathers .270 will always be around.

So the argument should be "Bowhunters (and some occasional gun hunters) against the general douchery that is unethical hunting."


----------



## Billy H

fatsbucknut said:


> Jealous of his bi-polar tendency's or his ability to think he's god's gift to deer hunting? I have access to 1000's of acres and own enough to do whatever I want. Jealousy is not the word that describes this situation.


come on now. We were just tossing around a subject and having a little fun with it. The above post is uncalled for and way out of line. 

As far as second amendment, , card carrying NRA member here.


----------



## jacobh

True I've seen many deer pics with arrows stuck in hindquarter and heads necks etc!! We can't blame gun hunters of being unethical slobs I've seen many bowhunters that fit that description! Facts are people say gun hunting a easy yet they sit in treestands with camo camo faces compound bow release and sights with a 20" stabilizer. So needless to say it's not like any of us are using stick bows on the ground no camo so we need to get off our high horses. Guys here want to talk hunting that's it. If u can't move on and don't post anything


----------



## Hindy30

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I agree Bill but this particular thread is completely different than all others.its more like a bunch of buddys that keep in contact with each other from a far.not your typical AT thread.i dont see a problem with a little gun talk for a week or 2 between a bunch of guys that talk via the computer daily.





Applebag said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. I'm sure most of us in here cut our teeth on rifle hunting, I know I did. We shouldn't waste our time being elitist, we're better than that IN HERE.


I'm with you guys. Obviously I'm relatively new here, but the guys in here bicker like old buddies but also revel in each other's successes. Good stuff.


----------



## Darkvador

I actually feel bad for today's gun hunters. With all the archery season pressure deer get now, the deer a very very wise by the time gun season rolls around. Years ago, deer were blindsided when the gun hunters rolled into the woods. Now a days the deer have gone through camera season, freezer fillers and being bounced around by guys looking for hit deer. I think that's why guys putting on drives at the crack of dawn is getting so popular now. The deer are screwed up and these guys just don't have the time to sit and wait them out. I haven't seen a first day of gun season in 20+ years because I am elsewhere hunting but my buddies keep me up to date. Actually sounds a little depressing. Very little shooting.


----------



## aaron_a

This is my first season with a bow. Just went out for the last day before gun season. Was hoping to bag a buck since this will be the first year I can't get out for rifle opener. I've been hunting a few hundred acres of private land with public access. Lots of small game hunters and tons of single track mx trails. 

Was still hunting around the property today, stopped on a trail and saw a pile of brown in the brush, and realized a nice size buck was bedded down staring right at me. I stood still watching him for a bout 2 minutes. He was in way too much brush for me to even attempt to shoot at. He got up and casually walked away. I tried to cut him off at the other end of the draw, but he managed to sneak away.

I'm finally starting to see deer though, haven't seen much all season. What I have been seeing are bigger bucks though. I'm learning a lot and really enjoying this new style of hunting. Hopefully the persistence will pay off this winter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ve obviously been following along and I wanted to add a slightly different perspective on the bow/gun debate. I concede this is ARCEHRY talk and as such solicits an audience of folks who have embraced the sport of archery and more specifically with this sub-forum; bowhunting. I would however, ask each of those with strong opinions either way to take a moment and reflect on how you ended up with a passion for bowhunting? 

I myself didn’t start bowhunting until I was 21 years old and since that time have experienced some of the most unique, interesting, and amazing experiences in the woods. However, I wouldn’t trade a single one of those memories, for the memories I have from my times in deer camp. Walking through the woods with my Dad and grandfather with my .30-.30, bolt action with open iron sights. Learning about stand hunting, still hunting, drive hunting…swallowing pearls of wisdom like when your feet get cold, put on another hat…getting duped when one of the guys tastes deer crap to see if its fresh, only learn later he through the raisins there when I wasn’t looking, learning true woodsmanship skills. It was this initiation into the fraternity of hunters that inspired and encouraged me to seek further challenges; thus bowhunting.

I agree, shooting a deer with a gun is significantly less challenging than harvesting one with a bow. How many of you harvested your first ever deer with a bow? If so I’d be curious as to your age. My point is many of us started on this journey and shaped it to be meaningful for us. I’ll admit, the only reason I ever hunted is because it was the only thing I could do with my Dad. My parents had me when they were 20 and 21, so when I was hoping to play baseball, my dad was still playing in his own leagues. However, the one thing he always made time for was hunting and if I wanted to go, my grades had to be good and I’d have to have “been good” around the house. My first ever trip was to the Monongahela National Forest; we camped in tents with 7 guys. My Dad shot an 8-point that morning with his .30-06 and I thought he missed. We tracked it, found it and while he field dressed it I threw up; I was 11 then, not old enough to hunt, but old enough, behaved enough, and good enough in school that I convinced him to take me down for a few days. Many times in camp since then and probably 17-18years old I went to be there to spend time with my family (uncles, Dad, grandfather). Sure I toted a rifle up and down the woods of Potter County and came home to chili dinners, along with nickel, dime, quarter card games before bed, but that is all but gone these days.

The way I see it, that is the heritage of our SPORT and that is dying a very fast death in our country. There are some that say good-riddance and yet many of those are folks who have evolved; likely from the same or near same starting place to a place now where passions and priorities are different. Many of those who “don’t care” about the heritage are folks who have, in one way or the other, positioned themselves so that they can have exactly what they want out of the experience. Matt’s definition of jealousy is certainly one I’ll use again, but I am not sure if it really applies to the posts above in the way it was intended. I don’t read jealously, just difference. I for one am trying to convince my son to go up this week to Potter as we will have a good group up there and it has been a long time since that has happened. Both my father and father-in-law will be there, along with three uncles and one cousin. I am not sure how many more times that will happen again. If we end up dusting off the .270 for a few days in camp with my son and that group, I’d be just as happy as if I were back in KS with my bow and my Dad and our buddies out there who haven’t fired a rifle on his farm in more than 25 years. 

Regardless of the name of this site, or sub-forum, this thread has represented so much more than a bunch of guys spouting off from behind the keyboard. Several members have met each other, invited each other on hunts or to your home, offered direct assistance in many ways…it’s not about what you hunt with, it’s about the fact that you hunt that really bonds us. Sure the bowhunter is a special breed, sort of like the fly-fisherman to the spin/baitcaster, but if we let those nuances dramatically divide us; no one should be surprised when we have no place to go, no deer to hunt, rules that don’t favor the masses, etc….

IF my son decides to go, this will be the first time I have taken out a rifle since the 1999 season. Not because I don’t have the opportunity, haven’t been asked, didn’t have an unfilled tag; because bowhunting means more to me than gun hunting; but my son means more to me than both. If I can help instill in him the desire to be a hunter the same way my father instilled it in me, than I will be a very happy man. We’ve gone out plenty of time with a bow and he hasn’t connected. Gun hunting and bowhunting are completely different, at least the way we approach it. Maybe giving him the still hunting experience will be enough to light the fire that he can fan in any way he chooses as he grows.

Sorry for the dissertation.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> True I've seen many deer pics with arrows stuck in hindquarter and heads necks etc!! We can't blame gun hunters of being unethical slobs I've seen many bowhunters that fit that description! Facts are people say gun hunting a easy yet they sit in treestands with camo camo faces compound bow release and sights with a 20" stabilizer. So needless to say it's not like any of us are using stick bows on the ground no camo so we need to get off our high horses. Guys here want to talk hunting that's it. If u can't move on and don't post anything


That's exactly what made say, "What?" Some seem to think that pointing the rifle at an animal and killing it is a slam dunk. 200 yard shot is no challenge, implying no skill involved. How is a 20 yard shot with a bow at an unsuspecting deer any different if that's the case? Shooting a rifle accurately takes practice and lots of it. When I go out west to hunt I put in the time both on the range and at the bench reloading with my old man. Finding the most accurate load is really no different than building the most accurate arrow for your rig. Ironically of all the deer I've killed I only have one decent buck that I've killed during gun season. All my representative bucks were with the bow. I get it that this an archery site and understand not wanting to see gun kills, but to generalize and essentially degrade gun hunters is uncalled for. Why it may not be as "challenging" it does indeed take skill and isn't as simple as point and shoot.


----------



## nicko

Well said Joe. I would venture to guess that 95%+ of all bowhunters got their start in hunting with a rifle or slug gun in their hands. For me, it was only after having enough success with the gun that I got the thirst for the bigger challenge of bowhunting. The popularity of bowhunting in PA probably didn't really take off until the 1990s. 

While I would always prefer to shoot a deer with the bow, it won't stop me from becoming a gun hunter every year for the two weeks after Thanksgiving. I enjoy hunting, being in the woods, and the camaraderie too much to limit myself to bowhunting only. Whether it be a bow or a gun, they are just the tools I use to hunt so they don't make or break how much I enjoy the experience.

I actually feel a little bad for those that detest gun hunting and the gun hunting season. Hunting should be fun and enjoyable but some guys seem to approach it like it is a job. I wonder how much enjoyment they really get out of hunting.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Love walking in with rain coming down. Good luck guys!


----------



## kbob

The guys i grew up hunting with were all gun hunters and were actual "hunters". They still hunted, played the wind, tracked deer in the snow, etc. and never hunted from a treestand, met at the car for lunch or drank when hunting. In many ways that teaches you about deer and their habits, hideouts, etc.Every deer killed was special be it a doe, spike or 10 pt. No one knew or cared about scoring or naming deer or hitlists. 

While it takes skill and knowledge to pick a good archery stand site, sitting in a tree waiting to assassinate a deer that walks by gets boring sometimes when i think back to how much i enjoyed the cat and mouse game of hunting deer on the ground with a rifle. I guess i could do the same with a bow but the places i hunt have changed to very small parcels instead of the big woods.


----------



## 12-Ringer

avidarcher88pa said:


> Love walking in with rain coming down. Good luck guys!


Haha...nothing better to dampen your enthusiasm (literally)....

GOOD LUCK


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Already seen 1 doe and about 10 turkey!


----------



## nicko

kbob said:


> ............
> 
> While it takes skill and knowledge to pick a good archery stand site, sitting in a tree waiting to assassinate a deer that walks by gets boring sometimes when i think back to how much i enjoyed the cat and mouse game of hunting deer on the ground with a rifle..........


Agreed. When it comes to gun hunting, I like taking the hunt to the deer instead of waiting for them to come to me.


----------



## Billy H

avidarcher88pa said:


> Already seen 1 doe and about 10 turkey!


You hunting a field edge?


----------



## pope125

fatsbucknut said:


> Jealous of his bi-polar tendency's or his ability to think he's god's gift to deer hunting? I have access to 1000's of acres and own enough to do whatever I want. Jealousy is not the word that describes this situation.


Fatnuts, Please enlighten me on the situation ? And I will take the smart ass comment with a grain of salt , or look at the source .


----------



## pope125

avidarcher88pa said:


> Already seen 1 doe and about 10 turkey!


Good luck ! Happy to see we still have some die hard archery hunters .


----------



## nicko

Maybe the PAGC will offer to drag the deer too.

http://m.wtae.com/news/deer-here-ga...ers-to-prime-spots/36670670?utm_campaign=wtae


----------



## turkeysroost

photo 1.JPG
photo 2.JPG shot this guy last sat


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Maybe the PAGC will offer to drag the deer too.
> 
> http://m.wtae.com/news/deer-here-ga...ers-to-prime-spots/36670670?utm_campaign=wtae



i saw this too and thought to myself - what in the world??? Hope they don't give away a few spots that a few of us diehards have scoped out...

Should be out on Monday morning with my bow here in 5C, the rest of the week will depend on Ty. if he wants to head up-state we'll probably break out Wednesday evening and stay through the weekend. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

turkeysroost said:


> photo 1.JPG
> photo 2.JPG shot this guy last sat



Now you went and did it....no pics...my mind is wondering.....

Joe

(let me know if you're having issues loading...you can email/text me and I can do it for you)


----------



## turkeysroost

Shot this guy in 2-B last sat


----------



## 138104

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## irnwrkr3

Nice buck Turkeyroost!


----------



## turkeysroost

Thanks guys, sorry they are sideways.


----------



## fiveohrsp

I started hunting like most, driving to the mountains and rifle hunting the first 2 days of gun season. I spent 5 years doing that and never even saw a buck on 250 private acres. I still go up, but only for the weekend before to enjoy time with all of my friends and hunting buddies who have a hard time getting together with eachother. Its not about hunting to me during gun season, its the time spent with friends. Ive laughed the most in the rickety old cabin out of anywhere.

I started bowhunting when i was 14, missed a buck my first sit, and saw more deer my first season than all of my gun seasons combined. Took til i was 17 to get my first deer, also taken with a bow. a small 7 point. I gun hunted a few years after that (25 or 26) until i killed my first deer with a gun. buckshot, deer drive, shot a doe. it was the most uneventful moment ive had hunting. I havent gun hunted since, and will be out with my bow the next few weeks hoping the orange army pushes a buck my way. 

good luck to all the hunters, bow, gun, sword, or knife in whichever way you decide to hunt. shoot straight!!


----------



## kbob

turkeyroost - likin' that split tine!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Your post above was well written Joe....it's a time of year I look forward to! I've no shame or regrets of starting with a rifle...or even picking one back up today.


----------



## Mathias

What type of backpack blowers are you guys using?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Well couldn't get it done tonight. Looks like I will be getting cold again.


----------



## jacobh

Have my son in Md hunting and no movment here either


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Have my son in Md hunting and no movment here either


Good luck Scott. Can you guys can hunt Sundays down there?


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats turkeysroost , nice one


----------



## falconduke

Nice buck turkeyroost! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> What type of backpack blowers are you guys using?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Mathias, head over to BOWSITE there is no gun talk going on over there .


----------



## Charman03

I hunt with a bow, rifle, muzzleloaders and pistols. Enjoy it all and could care less if I'm not as elite as the almighty pope guy on this thread. Just face it, your never going to be as good as these compound bow elitist


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> What type of backpack blowers are you guys using?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Stihl makes the best backpack blowers.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Stihl makes the best backpack blowers.


Agreed...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck turkeyroost. As far as backpack leaf blowers my old cub cadet kicks arse and lord knows i need it.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks bud yes we're going in am then home. U headed to potter?


QUOTE=nicko;1082219026]Good luck Scott. Can you guys can hunt Sundays down there?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hindy30

turkeysroost said:


> Thanks guys, sorry they are sideways.


Nice buck. Looks good even sideways.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jesses80

nice buck turkeyroost ahh can't wait to hit the woods Monday with friends and family good luck to everyone no matter your weapon of choice get out there and have some fun.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Thanks bud yes we're going in am then home. U headed to potter?


Yes but not until Friday afternoon. I'll be out in 5C tomorrow morning with the other pumpkins.

Nice buck turkeyroost. Congrats!!!


----------



## nicko

In looking back through this thread, it appears the most action/most deer dropped took place from Halloween through the first few days in November. That's nearly a mirror image of hunter success in the 2014 PA hunting thread. I would have liked to see how much different everybody's seasons could have gone without the warm weather most of us have had to deal with this season. Unfortunately, the warm trend looks like it's going to continue in the 10 day forecast. Daytime highs in the upper 40s and low 50s is just wrong for this time of year.


----------



## hrtlnd164

I agree with that timing and will add that I have seen some bucks pressuring does here the last couple days again..


----------



## pope125

I sold my Carbon Spyder last week so I had to get my Element dialed in this morning after about 20 mins I was shooting a 4 inch group at 60 yards . I think Im good for tomorrow morning .


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> In looking back through this thread, it appears the most action/most deer dropped took place from Halloween through the first few days in November. That's nearly a mirror image of hunter success in the 2014 PA hunting thread. I would have liked to see how much different everybody's seasons could have gone without the warm weather most of us have had to deal with this season. Unfortunately, the warm trend looks like it's going to continue in the 10 day forecast. Daytime highs in the upper 40s and low 50s is just wrong for this time of year.


I like being able to look back at these. I'll never let my girlfriend sign me up for something on Halloween again. That day is forever booked in the woods for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

pope125 said:


> I sold my Carbon Spyder last week so I had to get my Element dialed in this morning after about 20 mins I was shooting a 4 inch group at 60 yards . I think Im good for tomorrow morning .


When you getting that Elite Bob? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I sold my Carbon Spyder last week so I had to get my Element dialed in this morning after about 20 mins I was shooting a 4 inch group at 60 yards . I think Im good for tomorrow morning .


Bob, opted to stick with Hoyt instead of going with an Elite? What swung you back?


----------



## pope125

KylePA said:


> When you getting that Elite Bob?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Kyle , Headed to Lancaster Archery on Wednesday to shot a few more bows . Looking like in the next two weeks probably going with the E35 .


----------



## nicko

Applebag said:


> I like being able to look back at these. I'll never let my girlfriend sign me up for something on Halloween again. That day is forever booked in the woods for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HA HA!! I think we've all been there. I once had to sit out archery opening day because my wife insisted we get away for my b-day which just so happened to be on opening day. I agreed to it because she really wanted a weekend for just us and I hunt quite a bit throughout the year so she tolerates a lot. Then the following spring, she told me a friend of hers at work was getting married and the wedding was on opening day. I was pissed until she told me that in order to save money, her friend was only inviting coworkers, no spouses or significant others. I found it to be completely tacky and I would have been insulted if I wasn't so happy to not be invited.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Bob, opted to stick with Hoyt instead of going with an Elite? What swung you back?



Nick, I sold my main bow so I still had a backup bow . Way it looks I,m going with the Elite .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Kyle , Headed to Lancaster Archery on Wednesday to shot a few more bows . Looking like in the next two weeks probably going with the E35 .


Gotcha. 

If you go with the E35, are you buying brand new or used? The E35 has changed very little since it came out in 2014 and you can save quite a bit if you buy used instead of brand new.


----------



## pope125

Anyone interested taking a ride to Lancaster Archery on Wednesday ? Looks like a rainy day .


----------



## nicko

If I wasn't working, I'd be up for it. That place is outstanding.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> If I wasn't working, I'd be up for it. That place is outstanding.


i can spend hours in there .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> i can spend hours in there .


And that can get expensive.


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Anyone interested taking a ride to Lancaster Archery on Wednesday ? Looks like a rainy day .


Me!


----------



## skinner2

pope125 said:


> Anyone interested taking a ride to Lancaster Archery on Wednesday ? Looks like a rainy day .



If I was closer to you I would be interested. Never been there but always here great things about the place.


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> i can spend hours in there .


Yeah, that place is unreal. It's worth the drive to get there. No other place around comes close in my opinion.


----------



## fiveohrsp

pope125 said:


> Anyone interested taking a ride to Lancaster Archery on Wednesday ? Looks like a rainy day .


i can never leave there without spending a few hundred dollars!! where are you leaving from? no work wednesday:wink:


----------



## Sight Window

Sight Window said:


> This is a little off topic and I think I know the answer but I will ask anyway.
> 
> Are there any issues shooting a doe with two yearlings that are always with her, this time of year? I have passed on all of them several times.


Any thoughts on above??


----------



## 12-Ringer

The guys make the place...LAS is first class all the way round.

Not sure if you are in a rush or what your specs are, but I am seriously considering parting ways with my custom 2015 Synergy...29.5" draw, 60lb limbs...

Featured several times in my 2015 Live thread. Weighing a few options at the moment, but the likelihood is high that it will hit the classifieds this winter. 

I'll be sure to let everyone here know if/when that happens.

Joe


----------



## johnv2675

I live a little north of Pittsburgh in 2B, and when I checked my camera today I saw something that made me very happy: a coyote! I know most folks think they are a nuisance and kill deer, but it will give me some fun over the summer to try and shoot the coyotes. I always knew they were around me, and now I have proof. Even with scouting for deer season the summer can get a little boring, but the coyote will hopefully make it exciting...

On a different note, I want to try to hunt a lot after Christmas in 2B. Especially if I cannot get a buck within the next two weeks with my shotgun (sorry guys), I would love to try to shoot a buck after Christmas. The only way I can do that is with a flintlock, so I am considering buying a flintlock. What is your opinion on flintlocks?

Thank you,

John


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> The guys make the place...LAS is first class all the way round.
> 
> Not sure if you are in a rush or what your specs are, but I am seriously considering parting ways with my custom 2015 Synergy...29.5" draw, 60lb limbs...
> 
> Featured several times in my 2015 Live thread. Weighing a few options at the moment, but the likelihood is high that it will hit the classifieds this winter.
> 
> I'll be sure to let everyone here know if/when that happens.
> 
> Joe


What are you thinking about to replace the Synergy?


----------



## KMiha

johnv2675 said:


> I live a little north of Pittsburgh in 2B, and when I checked my camera today I saw something that made me very happy: a coyote! I know most folks think they are a nuisance and kill deer, but it will give me some fun over the summer to try and shoot the coyotes. I always knew they were around me, and now I have proof. Even with scouting for deer season the summer can get a little boring, but the coyote will hopefully make it exciting...
> 
> On a different note, I want to try to hunt a lot after Christmas in 2B. Especially if I cannot get a buck within the next two weeks with my shotgun (sorry guys), I would love to try to shoot a buck after Christmas. The only way I can do that is with a flintlock, so I am considering buying a flintlock. What is your opinion on flintlocks?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> John


I'm not positive about the rest of the state, but I'm pretty sure in 5C we can hunt with a bow during any season. I thought it was like that throughout the state, but maybe not? I don't see why you couldn't use a bow during flintlock season after Christmas.


----------



## johnv2675

You are not allowed to, by my understanding, shoot a buck during the after Christmas season with a bow, it is strictly flintlock, and no new fangled items either like the inline flintlocks. Also, the flintlock allows you to use your unused buck tag for a doe if you don't get any buck this season. My only wish is that the after Christmas season was a bow only (maybe flintlock also) season and no rifle.


----------



## nicko

Flintlock can be used in the post Christmas season statewide.


----------



## nicko

johnv2675 said:


> You are not allowed to, by my understanding, shoot a buck during the after Christmas season with a bow, it is strictly flintlock, and no new fangled items either like the inline flintlocks. Also, the flintlock allows you to use your unused buck tag for a doe if you don't get any buck this season. My only wish is that the after Christmas season was a bow only (maybe flintlock also) season and no rifle.


Bows can be used to shoot bucks in the post Christmas season.


----------



## 138104

johnv2675 said:


> You are not allowed to, by my understanding, shoot a buck during the after Christmas season with a bow, it is strictly flintlock, and no new fangled items either like the inline flintlocks. Also, the flintlock allows you to use your unused buck tag for a doe if you don't get any buck this season. My only wish is that the after Christmas season was a bow only (maybe flintlock also) season and no rifle.


You can bow hunt during flintlock. If you still have your buck tag you can kill a buck with a bow.


----------



## johnv2675

Perry, I stand corrected on the buck hunting with a bow. My apologies. 

However, I am pretty sure only a flintlock allows for the any sex tag. That would be the main reason I would buy the flintlock, and for fun, since I have not gotten a buck yet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> What are you thinking about to replace the Synergy?



I am messing a round with a 2016 Rize...nothing set in stone yet...in fact, my Pop might jump on the Synergy and if that's the case, I will likely get back my trusted 2008.5 GT500 that he is shooting this season.

Joe


----------



## 138104

johnv2675 said:


> Perry, I stand corrected on the buck hunting with a bow. My apologies.
> 
> However, I am pretty sure only a flintlock allows for the any sex tag. That would be the main reason I would buy the flintlock, and for fun, since I have not gotten a buck yet.


Yes, the buck tag can only be used to kill a doe with a flintlock.


----------



## pope125

fiveohrsp said:


> i can never leave there without spending a few hundred dollars!! where are you leaving from? no work wednesday:wink:


I live in Perkiomenville .


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Me!


i tried sending you a PM and said you box is full , need to clear out some messages to free up some space .


----------



## Mathias

Ok done.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Unless they changed it flintlock U can shoot a buck after christmas


QUOTE=Perry24;1082265778]Yes, the buck tag can only be used to kill a doe with a flintlock.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Unless they changed it flintlock U can shoot a buck after christmas
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Perry24;1082265778]Yes, the buck tag can only be used to kill a doe with a flintlock.


[/QUOTE]
Yeah, reading it again I can see the confusion. The buck tag can be used as a buck or doe tag with a flintlock. It can only be used as a buck tag with a bow.


----------



## aaron_a

johnv2675 said:


> I live a little north of Pittsburgh in 2B, and when I checked my camera today I saw something that made me very happy: a coyote! I know most folks think they are a nuisance and kill deer, but it will give me some fun over the summer to try and shoot the coyotes. I always knew they were around me, and now I have proof. Even with scouting for deer season the summer can get a little boring, but the coyote will hopefully make it exciting...
> 
> On a different note, I want to try to hunt a lot after Christmas in 2B. Especially if I cannot get a buck within the next two weeks with my shotgun (sorry guys), I would love to try to shoot a buck after Christmas. The only way I can do that is with a flintlock, so I am considering buying a flintlock. What is your opinion on flintlocks?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> John


Saw a huge coyote in 2b the other week. Bumped him from about 30 yards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Yeah, reading it again I can see the confusion. The buck tag can be used as a buck or doe tag with a flintlock. It can only be used as a buck tag with a bow.[/QUOTE]

You can shoot a doe in the late season with the bow as long as you have a doe tag for that WMU.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Yeah, reading it again I can see the confusion. The buck tag can be used as a buck or doe tag with a flintlock. It can only be used as a buck tag with a bow.


You can shoot a doe in the late season with the bow as long as you have a doe tag for that WMU.[/QUOTE]
Why oh why does the PAGC seem so content on maintaining such confusing regs??

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Yes sir


QUOTE=Perry24;1082267674][/QUOTE]
Yeah, reading it again I can see the confusion. The buck tag can be used as a buck or doe tag with a flintlock. It can only be used as a buck tag with a bow.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

Scott, how did you and Jake do in Maryland this weekend?


----------



## jacobh

Shut out. Hunting was bad. Pulled cam and came home and checked card and had a nice 8 OT there almost every to evey other day. Rained all morning today so we left!!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

pope125 said:


> Anyone interested taking a ride to Lancaster Archery on Wednesday ? Looks like a rainy day .


Don't know if you got the email but looks like they have some deals for cyber Monday. Spend 200 get 50. That place does some serious damage to my wallet. Let us know what you think if you tryout the defiant.


----------



## Ryanp019

Well made my decision...ill be out in orange with my Hoyt tomorrow...first time ever for this!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ryanp019 said:


> Well made my decision...ill be out in orange with my Hoyt tomorrow...first time ever for this!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep..I'll be put for the first couple of hours anyway, maybe again in the afternoon too (if I am lucky). 

Good luck to everyone else taking their bows out tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## nicko

I'm committed to a full day in the woods with my buddy and his 13 year old son who is going to be out for his first opening day. Hoping to see a new hunter get initiated into the fold.


----------



## skinner2

Ryanp019 said:


> Well made my decision...ill be out in orange with my Hoyt tomorrow...first time ever for this!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck. I am trying to decide between taking my bow or the gun. I believe where I archery hunt is a better spot. I always see deer there. But I can't take the rifle there unfortunately because I most likely would end up having to shoot toward a road or house. Which is not an option or even a thought to me. Now the other spot I can use my rifle but it's not as good of a spot imo. Oh what to do.


----------



## KylePA

Have the day off tomorrow, but even though it is probably gonna kill me I'm gonna take the day off. I have one doe tag left I'm gonna save for the late season. The freezer is stocked and I've had a great year (buck, elk, two does). With buying a new house earlier this year I've got a long list of projects I'm hoping to put a dent in. Good luck tomorrow everyone be safe.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Will be taking my bow out this week. Stayed out of a couple smaller properties with intent to hunt late season.


----------



## pope125

Good luck to everyone headed out this morning good luck and be safe .


----------



## King

Just pulled in to the horse farm. I will be out all day today with my new Prime Rize with the hope that a doe will step into a shooting lane. Good luck to everyone hitting the timber!


----------



## Applebag

Good luck to everyone out. Saw 3 orange hats this morning at a gas station that had 4 people in it. Be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Nothing like opening morning. Be safe everybody.


----------



## nicko

And the first distant shot sounds off at 6:29 am. Ridiculous.


----------



## 138104

Good luck everyone. My kids and I are settled into the blind.


----------



## rmm60985

nicko said:


> And the first distant shot sounds off at 6:29 am. Ridiculous.


Only about 8 minutes too soon, could have been much worse!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

First shot of the morning just rang out....

Joe


----------



## King

Same here. Just heard the first shot.


----------



## King

Out with the bow today at the new horse farm. Deer should certainly be on their feet.


----------



## Mathias

King, how's the Rize compared to the Ion?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## King

There's a distinct difference in the feel of the bow with the 82x riser. It's dead in the hand and a solid shooter. I really like it so far.


----------



## King

I've had 4 does at 100 yards so far this morning. Two moved off and the other two are still somewhere out in front of me in the thick stuff. Hoping they move up the hill towards me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Small spike and button buck came through...heard 3 more shots in rapid succession about 10-minutes ago. 

Joe


----------



## Lcavok99

Well while scouting yesturday i found a fresh salt block, and now theres a guy sitting to my left 100 yards away and a guy walking all over the place to my right. Ohh i love it >:/

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

About 20 turkeys one doe ! Not much shooting pretty dead .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Lcavok99 said:


> Well while scouting yesturday i found a fresh salt block, and now theres a guy sitting to my left 100 yards away and a guy walking all over the place to my right. Ohh i love it >:/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


i went to out camp for the first day of rifle 2 years ago.my first experience with PA's opening day,needless to say i was out of the woods by 8:00 worst hunting experience of my life.ill stick with the 2nd week


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Im on I-80 by Dubois there was a truck and a car pulled of the side about 15yds off the highway obviously hunting and the popo just pulled up behind them with the gumballs on


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another yearling sneaking through...at least I know I picked the right escape route. Just waiting on a good one to try to slip through..

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Another yearling sneaking through...at least I know I picked the right escape route. Just waiting on a good one to try to slip through..
> 
> Joe


Ru gun or bowhunting Joe?


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> About 20 turkeys one doe ! Not much shooting pretty dead .


Bob are you local? Wondering if you heard any shots coming from behind my place? Wife text me this morning she saw 4 doe and fork bed behind the house already by 7:00AM. That didnt take long.


----------



## pope125

Bill , I'm up in north Coventry !! Should be home by lunch , then hunting a little place I have on Little .


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ru gun or bowhunting Joe?



Local...out with my bow...4-point just bedded down 50 yards away.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Dead up in my corner of 5C.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Dead up in my corner of 5C.


Nick , dead here to !


----------



## fap1800

Over the weekend I went and hung a few cameras to see what's still moving on my spots. I found a half dozen scrapes that are still being tended to. This is the latest that I've ever seen a scrap still active let alone so many. Naturally I put a few cams over a couple of them. At around 2pm on Sunday I was enjoying a fine adult beverage on my parents' back deck and watched two nice bucks running full tilt down at the bottom of the ridge. Never saw a doe though. It's definitely been a strange year.


----------



## pope125

The neighboring property I can see there driveway with Binos had 3 people walk up the driveway all did not have any vest on all carrying guns , all were done hunting by 8:30am and 3 trucks left the property already .


----------



## 12-Ringer

That's all for me this morning...on my way in....
4pnt, spike, button buck and a yearling doe

Not sure about the afternoon, depends on what is waiting at the office.

Good luck to everyone still out!

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> And the first distant shot sounds off at 6:29 am. Ridiculous.


heard a shot in MD on Saturday at 5:57am it was a solid 40min before legal light and had to be under headlights.


----------



## TauntoHawk

palmatedbuck04 said:


> i went to out camp for the first day of rifle 2 years ago.my first experience with PA's opening day,needless to say i was out of the woods by 8:00 worst hunting experience of my life.ill stick with the 2nd week


Hunted 1 opening day in the last 10yrs.... Never again in this state. Horrifying to say the least


----------



## nicko

Put a flathead down at 9:40am. Trying to get my buddy's son on a deer now.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Put a flathead down at 9:40am. Trying to get my buddy's son on a deer now.


Congrats on the slickhead! Post up a picture when you get a chance.

We didn't see anything this morning. Came in around 11 for lunch and now back out until dark.


----------



## nicko

Freezer fillings.


----------



## Lcavok99

Well when the sun came up there was a hunter 100 yards to my right, and a hundered yards to my left another hunter. I napped from 5:00-6:10 so i didnt see them in the dark. Well the guy to my right was walking around like crazy. He went over from me and shot twice and a minute later this guy came running past me at 150 yards. I brought up the gun and shot him at a full run, taking the top of his heart right off. He only went 30 yards.









Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Congrats guys! 

Finally had a doe come running through, but no buck trailing her. I hope a buck decides to show himself. My son almost passed out from sering a doe!


----------



## jtkratzer

I put one down at 9 on SGL 156. Thought it was a doe, ended up being a buck with both antlers broken off.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Took my wife out this morning. We saw 2 doe at first light and then 4 doe and 2 buck that weren't legal. A lot of shooting on the neighboring property. Probably more than I have heard the last 3-4 years and this year you cant shoot a doe till Saturday


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Freezer fillings.


Congrats Nick, did you get her with your bow?

Joe


----------



## 138104

LXhuntinPA said:


> Took my wife out this morning. We saw 2 doe at first light and then 4 doe and 2 buck that weren't legal. A lot of shooting on the neighboring property. Probably more than I have heard the last 3-4 years and this year you cant shoot a doe till Saturday


I bet a bunch of doe were killed today out of season. My buddy was hunting up at Blue Mt and talked to a few guys who didn't know it was buck only. Said they started acting weird after he told them that.


----------



## jtkratzer

King said:


> Out with the bow today at the new horse farm. Deer should certainly be on their feet.


What part of Lancaster? Had to stick with game lands in 5B. Only had a doe tag and my private properties are too small for gun season. 



TauntoHawk said:


> Hunted 1 opening day in the last 10yrs.... Never again in this state. Horrifying to say the least


Move out of Ephrata in 2009. Don't care for the game lands on opening day, but was trying to get my new to hunting brother in law on some deer. He just didn't have a shot at the deer this morning. 

Saw a buck with a fork on one side and spike on the other walk by and bed twice within 15 yards. Too bad he'd been gut shot.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats Nick, did you get her with your bow?
> 
> Joe


I halfway played with the thought of taking the bow out today Joe but I opted for the mighty thunderstick instead. Although this one was close enough for a bow shot.

I still have a doe tag for 3A but with this being my 2nd doe in the freezer, I'm going to leave the 3A tag at home and make the trip up to Potter buck or bust.


----------



## King

I hunt private ground in 5C and 5D.


----------



## hrtlnd164

Wasn't going to post it here after the discussion a couple days ago, but I see a few others so here it goes. Had found a small patch of thick beech brush that I have had my daughter on good bucks the last couple seasons but was never able to connect. After last season we did some scouting and found a small semi open area off the back edge of the thicket that was just tore up. Set up a natural ground blind a few months back and stayed out of it all season. This morning we were in early and right at daylight this buck followed a doe in but stayed in heavy cover. Watched him just trash some beech trees for about 7-8 minutes until another racked buck moved in towards the doe. That brought this buck out into the open and she put the shot on him at about 80 yards with the smaller buck and doe at about 40. Very exciting 10-12 minutes and must say her patience and calmness was were put to the test. I truly believe that her time spent watching animals up close in archery hunting made a difference in the outcome.


----------



## 138104

Awesome buck! Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## fap1800

Congratulations to your daughter. Heckuva deer right there.


----------



## falconduke

Excellent work by your daughter! Im sure u r one proud papa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Awesome buck! Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## johnv2675

Nice buck! As I was heading back to my house this afternoon I saw 10 cars in one parking lot alone, and another 3 or 4 in one parking lot. I love deer hunting but opening day is too hectic for me. I'm going to head out a day later this week when it is less crowded!


----------



## rmm60985

I know it's a gun kill and I know some of you frown on gun hunters but this one is special. My grandfather who is 86 years old knocked down this beautiful buck today. He has hunted all his life and this is definitely his nicest deer. We weren't sure he would be out with us this year after we almost lost him in June due to an infection that was caught just in time. Anyway here it is..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some good looking deer still hitting the ground. Congrats to all the fortunate ones....

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Congrats everyone for getting it done


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Freezer fillings.


Congrats Nick !!


----------



## pope125

rmm60985 said:


> I know it's a gun kill and I know some of you frown on gun hunters but this one is special. My grandfather who is 86 years old knocked down this beautiful buck today. He has hunted all his life and this is definitely his nicest deer. We weren't sure he would be out with us this year after we almost lost him in June due to an infection that was caught just in time. Anyway here it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to your Grandfather !!


----------



## pope125

hrtlnd164 said:


> Wasn't going to post it here after the discussion a couple days ago, but I see a few others so here it goes. Had found a small patch of thick beech brush that I have had my daughter on good bucks the last couple seasons but was never able to connect. After last season we did some scouting and found a small semi open area off the back edge of the thicket that was just tore up. Set up a natural ground blind a few months back and stayed out of it all season. This morning we were in early and right at daylight this buck followed a doe in but stayed in heavy cover. Watched him just trash some beech trees for about 7-8 minutes until another racked buck moved in towards the doe. That brought this buck out into the open and she put the shot on him at about 80 yards with the smaller buck and doe at about 40. Very exciting 10-12 minutes and must say her patience and calmness was were put to the test. I truly believe that her time spent watching animals up close in archery hunting made a difference in the outcome.
> View attachment 3321265


Congrats to your daughter , nice buck !!


----------



## johnv2675

A guy near where I live was dragging a buck out of the woods earlier today. Medium sized deer, maybe a 7 or 8 pointer. It was in 2B in north of Pittbsurgh.


----------



## rmm60985

pope125 said:


> Congrats to your Grandfather !!


Thanks Bob! I know this buck means a lot to him and I wanted to share his success 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

rmm60985 said:


> Thanks Bob! I know this buck means a lot to him and I wanted to share his success
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geez I hope Im still around at 86 , God bless him that he's still out there doing what he's loves !!


----------



## hrtlnd164

rmm60985 said:


> I know it's a gun kill and I know some of you frown on gun hunters but this one is special. My grandfather who is 86 years old knocked down this beautiful buck today. He has hunted all his life and this is definitely his nicest deer. We weren't sure he would be out with us this year after we almost lost him in June due to an infection that was caught just in time. Anyway here it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to your grandfather on both the buck and still getting out there at 86.. Hope to see his pic here again next season!


----------



## Hindy30

Love seeing the deer pics. Congrats guys and gal!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Geez I hope Im still around at 86 , God bless him that he's still out there doing what he's loves !!


Was thinking the very same thing....Funny how much we just simply take for granted...I mean most of us are already considering options for next season. If 2015 has taught me anything it is to try your very best to make everyday be as meaningful as possible. Push yourself to do all you can today, because tomorrow is not a guarantee.

Although Camille is responding to her treatments things could have been much different, same with my wife's accident, and my own personal health issues. 

Congrats to your gandpa....what an inspiration for us all!

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

I was more than a little disappointed at the number of 6 month old deer laying at the butcher today. I know some people don't get to hunt more than a day or two each year, but really...the butcher is $70 before you get anything made for that deer that had spots not that long ago.


----------



## River420Bottom

My fiance shot a giant this evening with my grandfather's (my) gun, saw him once in the rut on a doe (in my driveway at night) and haven't seen him since. She spent many many hours in ladder stands with her DXT and even missed a big one on the last day at 25 yards. I'm so proud of her, and I still can't believe how old this deer is


----------



## River420Bottom

A couple more pictures..


----------



## Charman03

jtkratzer said:


> I was more than a little disappointed at the number of 6 month old deer laying at the butcher today. I know some people don't get to hunt more than a day or two each year, but really...the butcher is $70 before you get anything made for that deer that had spots not that long ago.


That's why I'm so glad we have antler restrictions. There would be a ton of spikes along with those fawns. People have no self control.


----------



## nicko

rmm60985 said:


> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic and great memory. With the hat your grandpop is wearing and the tint of the picture, it looks like this could have been taken back in the 60s. Love it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hoyt1021 said:


> A couple more pictures..


Congrats...great buck!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

The deer I dropped today went down 10 yards from the tree where my stand is set and I have had a trail cam there as well. Since I cleaned the deer right there, I moved the trail cam to a tree that is right on the gut pile to see what animals are going to take care of making sure nothing goes to waste. I've always been amazed to see how quickly a gut pile disappears so I'll look forward to checking this camera when I can get back to it in a couple weeks. As far as I know, this property only holds fox and racoons.


----------



## pope125

Hoyt1021 said:


> My fiance shot a giant this evening with my grandfather's (my) gun, saw him once in the rut on a doe (in my driveway at night) and haven't seen him since. She spent many many hours in ladder stands with her DXT and even missed a big one on the last day at 25 yards. I'm so proud of her, and I still can't believe how old this deer is


Congrats !!


----------



## nicko

Wow Hoyt!!! Your fiance laid the smack down in a big way. Congrats!!!


----------



## rmm60985

12-Ringer said:


> Was thinking the very same thing....Funny how much we just simply take for granted...I mean most of us are already considering options for next season. If 2015 has taught me anything it is to try your very best to make everyday be as meaningful as possible. Push yourself to do all you can today, because tomorrow is not a guarantee.
> 
> Although Camille is responding to her treatments things could have been much different, same with my wife's accident, and my own personal health issues.
> 
> Congrats to your gandpa....what an inspiration for us all!
> 
> Joe


I appreciate all the well wishes guys! My grandfather is like a second dad to me. He even tells me he loves me like I'm his own son. His memory is starting to fade a little and it's the hardest thing for me to see. He's always been one of my heroes. I've always seen him as the Korean War radio operator that used to carry me up over hills when he, my dad and I would ground hog hunt during the summer. He hunted all last rifle season without even a shot at a deer and was considering hanging it up. My dad and I did what we could to get him out this year and after today I'm so thankful he decided to go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats everyone,
Took my 21 year old nephew out, he brought his bow and gun.
Saw about 45 total , 20 doe for sure, 2 buck maybe legal maybe not, and around 20 we couldn't I.D
No killing but it was a good day.


----------



## Hindy30

Hoyt1021 said:


> A couple more pictures..


Nice! She looks excited. Good stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

If the rain holds off in the am, I 
will be out again for a few hours with the Synergy.

Good luck to everyone and congrats to those who scored.

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> If the rain holds off in the am, I
> will be out again for a few hours with the Synergy.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and congrats to those who scored.
> 
> Joe


The rain is already coming down in Lancaster Co and supposed to go through Wednesday.


----------



## riceride565

After a serious archery season with many many hours logged in the stand I was ready for a change of pace. Headed out in Venango Co today (2D) right along the Allegheny River. Geese and ducks making noise all morning and this guy came sneaking through at 11:30 heading to the steep and thick stuff. Shot him at 20 yds (after a mile and a half bike and a 20 min hike to my spot). Great day and it was fun to change up the venue and the weapon.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats to those who got lucky so far!*

I rifle hunted today on 1 of the properties i just started archery hunting on late this year...and if my memory serves me right, it's never happened before, an all day sit on the 1st day of rifle season with zero deer seen by me. Right place, wrong time i guess.

My dad on the other hand had a more eventful day and saw 8 doe and a buck. He shot a heavy doe for his dmap tag and then a half rack non legal buck came in and stood with the other doe. They had no idea what had happened and ended up settling back down and milling around for almost an hour before moving on.

There were 5 of us hunting there today...2 saw zip and the other 2 saw 1 each...the same half rack as my dad.

1 of the neighboring properties nearest to us had a fair amount of shooting coming from them at times...missing a few buck as they hauled it across their fields ,but nothing came in our direction.

Good luck to those heading out this week.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Almost forgot:*rmm60985*

I can't imagine still being alive...let alone still in good enough shape at 86yrs young to still get out there. Hoping you get to share another moment with him like this next season!!!

I'll be 37 in january...seems like not long ago i couldn't wait to get out of highschool and time moved so slow and seemed to for a few years after doing so. Then 1 day you blink and think what the......where does the time go? 

1 of my grandfathers used to hunt but he was a marlboro man and had no wind left to walk around his yard let alone up a hill in the woods by the time i came of hunting age. He did take me fishing a few times but his driving scared the hell out me!

Part of the reason why i like hunting with my father and brother-in-law and keep a photo album of pictures from events in our pasts, whether with game we got or not. Like my in-law when he shot a spring gobbler and missed. He sat on a log with a funny look staring at the empty shell in his hand. Or the time his rifle scope had got bumped and was shooting low at a buck that he ended up killing after several shots...and then him standing next to it with the casings stuck on the end of the points. The memories are...Priceless!


----------



## River420Bottom

Thank you everyone! Excited doesn't even explain her feelings, she had tears of joy climbing down her ladder and couldn't even tell me what happened. I had no idea it was a big one let alone THIS deer. Still can't believe it, she said she's going into work late so we can get more pictures. Congratulations to all who had success, regardless of the season. 

Two opening evenings, two bucks, a great year for us! She definitely has bragging rights though..


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> The deer I dropped today went down 10 yards from the tree where my stand is set and I have had a trail cam there as well. Since I cleaned the deer right there, I moved the trail cam to a tree that is right on the gut pile to see what animals are going to take care of making sure nothing goes to waste. I've always been amazed to see how quickly a gut pile disappears so I'll look forward to checking this camera when I can get back to it in a couple weeks. As far as I know, this property only holds fox and racoons.


Nick , I shot a doe two weeks ago and i shot her on a Monday and Monday afternoon I could not find my release . So I was thinking that I might of took it off before I gutted her . I went back on Wednesday and the gut pile was gone . It took two days .


----------



## aaron_a

Man Hoyt, that's a big big pa deer she got. That's great. 

I'm not gonna be able to get out until Friday or Saturday. Hopefully the woods will have calmed down enough for there to still be some deer around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick , I shot a doe two weeks ago and i shot her on a Monday and Monday afternoon I could not find my release . So I was thinking that I might of took it off before I gutted her . I went back on Wednesday and the gut pile was gone . It took two days .


That's efficiency right there. Thinking about it, I'll be able to get up there on Friday before leaving for Potter. Should be some interesting videos.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> That's efficiency right there. Thinking about it, I'll be able to get up there on Friday before leaving for Potter. Should be some interesting videos.


Nick, also what was pretty funny was that when I went back like i said there was nothing left but forgot to say in about a 30 inch circle you could not imagine how much corn that doe had in her stomach .


----------



## irnwrkr3

Anyone have any luck yesterday? I didn't see as many hunters as in the past years on the property I hunt. The deer I did see weren't pressured, they were moving naturally. Saw a few doe and a small 4. No legal bucks for my kid to get a shot at.


----------



## dougell

I hunted two dmap areas yesterday because you can shoot doe in those areas and I don't have a buck tag.I killed a doe around 9:00am in the one area and another one around 2:00pm in the second area.This is all on land open to the public with easy access.I saw some trucks parked here and there but never saw a human in the woods all day.A far cry from 20 years ago.


----------



## irnwrkr3

dougell said:


> I hunted two dmap areas yesterday because you can shoot doe in those areas and I don't have a buck tag.I killed a doe around 9:00am in the one area and another one around 2:00pm in the second area.This is all on land open to the public with easy access.I saw some trucks parked here and there but never saw a human in the woods all day.A far cry from 20 years ago.


The numbers have to be down for sure. The sad part is how many of today's youth are missing out on hunting because of their family members before them that quit and aren't carrying on the tradition.


----------



## KylePA

pope125 said:


> Nick, also what was pretty funny was that when I went back like i said there was nothing left but forgot to say in about a 30 inch circle you could not imagine how much corn that doe had in her stomach .


I know I posted about the two doe kills the week before Thanksgiving. The doe I found that night and gutted her right away, when I walked out back to look for doe #2 there were crows on it at first light and from the looks of it, nothing found it over night. After I found doe #2 and gutted it close to gut pile #1, from the time it took me to skin her out and quarter it up, turkey vultures found it. There were literally 30 turkey vultures in the trees/perched on my shed, they basically had it cleaned up in less than 2 hours.


----------



## PSU Joe

I was out last night for a sit in 5C overlooking a clearing under some power lines that run through the property I have sole permission to hunt. Had a group of 4 does coming up from behind me right at 4pm about to enter into a clearing for a nice 20 yard shot. Just then I look down the power lines (it is mowed clear about 40 yards across) and a guy in an orange jumpsuit is walking right down the far side of the power lines towards me. He walks until straight across turns into woods and gets into a stand 20 yards into the wood line just across the property line (posted) onto the neighbors property (the stand was not there last weekend). Of course the doe see him and don't come out for me and walk back into the thicket. Guy sits in that stand literally 90 yards away (ranged him) facing away. At 4:50 he gets down from the stand and walks back out following the same path. Legal shooting hours were until 5:06pm last night not sure why he even bothered. He took longer putting on his orange suit than he was in the woods. Didn't say anything to him this time. Oh the joys.


----------



## Applebag

Yesterday was nuts considering we made so much noise with the kid in the stand. We had well over 20 deer come through. One 5 point within 20 yards my nephew passed on. Great day overall. I'll be going back out again soon but it's looking pretty bleak for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

irnwrkr3 said:


> The numbers have to be down for sure. The sad part is how many of today's youth are missing out on hunting because of their family members before them that quit and aren't carrying on the tradition.


My son is 10 and he doesn't have a single friend in school who hunts,even though some of their fathers do.It's very sad.Two of my buddies brought their son over to my house on sunday to shoot some rifles.Yesterday was the first time they hunted so it was refreshing to see some kids going out for a change.


----------



## jtkratzer

irnwrkr3 said:


> The numbers have to be down for sure. The sad part is how many of today's youth are missing out on hunting because of their family members before them that quit and aren't carrying on the tradition.


There were quite a few at SGL156 yesterday. I drug my deer past at least 5 other hunters on my way out of the woods onto the access trail/road. Can't believe (but really, I guess I can) how many guys will walk the woods, take a few steps to get 25 yards off the trail and lean up against a tree or sit on top of a boulder.

Looking forward to getting my children into the woods, probably in a blind at first. A buddy of mine took his two children out yesterday.


----------



## PSU Joe

So true irnwrkr3 (my dad was an Ironworker so love your forum name). Both of my boys are interested but it doesn't help that none of their friends are into hunting at all. In fact they give them that look when the mention it. They love it when they are out but peer pressure is strong.


----------



## jtkratzer

I'm pumped that my brother in law is getting into hunting. Just didn't grow up with it. He's in his mid 20s or so and only in his second season. Picked up the bow this year and is just pumped about hunting. I'm trying to get him on some deer to get success before it's years without any hoping to prevent him from losing interest. Don't have any brothers and my dad hasn't hunted much lately with how busy he's been at work. Both of my grandfathers and an uncle I hunted with have passed away. To have four brothers in law that I get along with that all hunt has been a blessing. Only been out with two of them, but the fact they hunt and we talk/text about it is better than constantly being on my own.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Really sucks Joe...spots are hard enough to secure. I wonder if he had permission from someone or not; not like folks hide real well with a bright orange jumpsuit.

Joe


----------



## Kighty7

I don't care if it is gun or archery, if it is a successful hunt, please share it. We need to celebrate the success and failure together. I am the official scorer for PA for the Northeast Big Buck Club. If anyone would like a buck scored, please contact me and we can set something up. The NBBC uses all gross scores so there are no deductions!

On another note, I took my son out in the am and he saw 4 doe. Live in 1B so no doe hunting. Took my daughter out in the pm and she saw a flock of turkeys. Very little shooting in and around my area. The local Big Buck contests were even down in numbers as well. 

Keep at it everyone!!!! Keep posting pics!!!!


----------



## irnwrkr3

PSU Joe said:


> So true irnwrkr3 (my dad was an Ironworker so love your forum name). Both of my boys are interested but it doesn't help that none of their friends are into hunting at all. In fact they give them that look when the mention it. They love it when they are out but peer pressure is strong.


Thanks PSU Joe for the compliment. I've been fortunate that my two youngest daughters love the outdoors. They enjoy hunting and fishing a lot. We live in a semi built up farm area south of Pittsburgh, so I'd say at least half the kids they go to school with have parents that grew up in the city and never had any true outdoor interaction. I'm sure some of there kids would probably enjoy it if given the chance. It's easy to shun something that you know nothing about. My girls try their best to explain the joys of walking up on their first deer they ever harvested. Some kids understand, and others just don't get it.


----------



## pope125

Just got done brushing in this ground blind for the rest of the season . New property a lot of mature does .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Just got done brushing in this ground blind for the rest of the season . New property a lot of mature does .


Looks slick - you did a great job.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Looks slick - you did a great job.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe !!


----------



## dougell

jtkratzer said:


> There were quite a few at SGL156 yesterday. I drug my deer past at least 5 other hunters on my way out of the woods onto the access trail/road. Can't believe (but really, I guess I can) how many guys will walk the woods, take a few steps to get 25 yards off the trail and lean up against a tree or sit on top of a boulder.
> 
> Looking forward to getting my children into the woods, probably in a blind at first. A buddy of mine took his two children out yesterday.


I personally would never stick my kid in a blind.I'd be bored out of my mind let alone expect a kid to sit in one.Take them out and teach them how to still hunt.They learn so much more about the wind,habitat,sign etc.My kid is all tagged but but he went with me yesterday just to be out there and we still hunted the entire time.We were out there before daylight and didn't get the last deer out til well after dark and he never asked to leave once.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Just got done brushing in this ground blind for the rest of the season . New property a lot of mature does .


What ground blind?


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> What ground blind?


Darrin , its a $149 blind I picked up at Dicks its a Ameristep Brick House .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Darrin , its a $149 blind I picked up at Dicks its a Ameristep Brick House .


I meant hell of a job Bob brushing it in,like i didnt even see it


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I meant hell of a job Bob brushing it in,like i didnt even see it


Sorry!! I hunted this new spot 3 times in the last week and keep getting busted in the tree by the mature does when they come thru its not 1or 2 its like 6 or 7 i figured I would give this a try . See what happens.


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> Really sucks Joe...spots are hard enough to secure. I wonder if he had permission from someone or not; not like folks hide real well with a bright orange jumpsuit.
> 
> Joe


No worries just makes things tougher than they should be. He definitely does not have permission to be on this property (as the property owner asked me to keep an eye on them) but does for the adjoining property but is taking the nicely mowed powerline path into his spot rather than having to walk inside the wood line. What burns me is they posted the neighbors property line heavily (every five feet) then he walks on my side to get in. If I'm not in that stand I could care less but he saw me clearly and still walked right on through messing up my spot. Doubt I will hunt that stand again anytime soon (is my sons spot as he likes the opportunity to 'see' more deer). Was the first deer I have seen in weeks and one was a really nice big mature doe. Needed some meat to try some of the recipes from the smoking thread!!!!


----------



## PSU Joe

irnwrkr3 said:


> Thanks PSU Joe for the compliment. I've been fortunate that my two youngest daughters love the outdoors. They enjoy hunting and fishing a lot. We live in a semi built up farm area south of Pittsburgh, so I'd say at least half the kids they go to school with have parents that grew up in the city and never had any true outdoor interaction. I'm sure some of there kids would probably enjoy it if given the chance. It's easy to shun something that you know nothing about. My girls try their best to explain the joys of walking up on their first deer they ever harvested. Some kids understand, and others just don't get it.



That is awesome. Great memories. My dad just gave up hunting this year (74 years old and has been fighting lung cancer the past two years and just can't walk in and out of the woods anymore). I will always cherish every cold and rainy day that he and I spent in the woods. My brother and I tried to persuade him to go out with us this year but he just said no (he has a lifetime license in NY so hoping he will miss it and want to do next year). My son has one friend that was interested in bowhunting. I have taken him out numerous times to feed his interest. I hope he stays with it. He has been playing football so has had limited time to get out but hoping he will come with us late season.


----------



## PSU Joe

pope125 said:


> Just got done brushing in this ground blind for the rest of the season . New property a lot of mature does .



That looks awesome. How did you attach the limbs?


----------



## dougell

PSU Joe said:


> No worries just makes things tougher than they should be. He definitely does not have permission to be on this property (as the property owner asked me to keep an eye on them) but does for the adjoining property but is taking the nicely mowed powerline path into his spot rather than having to walk inside the wood line. What burns me is they posted the neighbors property line heavily (every five feet) then he walks on my side to get in. If I'm not in that stand I could care less but he saw me clearly and still walked right on through messing up my spot. Doubt I will hunt that stand again anytime soon (is my sons spot as he likes the opportunity to 'see' more deer). Was the first deer I have seen in weeks and one was a really nice big mature doe. Needed some meat to try some of the recipes from the smoking thread!!!!


This isn't meant as a jab but it drives me nuts when people bicker over property lines to the point where they're arguing over a few feet.Someone being 5 feet over the line wouldn't bother me.However,if someone would walk right at me,regardless of what side they were on,a very unpleasant conversation would follow.I live in the middle of no where and none of us really posts our property.I know where my neighbors hunt based on where they park.Every time I hunt,even if I'm hunting my own property I check to see where they're parked so I don't mess them up.It's just common courtesy.I don't know how you guys deal with that kind of nonsense.


----------



## PSU Joe

dougell said:


> This isn't meant as a jab but it drives me nuts when people bicker over property lines to the point where they're arguing over a few feet.Someone being 5 feet over the line wouldn't bother me.However,if someone would walk right at me,regardless of what side they were on,a very unpleasant conversation would follow.I live in the middle of no where and none of us really posts our property.I know where my neighbors hunt based on where they park.Every time I hunt,even if I'm hunting my own property I check to see where they're parked so I don't mess them up.It's just common courtesy.I don't know how you guys deal with that kind of nonsense.


dougell - I agree with you completely. I have no issue with what he did and I didn't say anything to him nor would I. Life is too short. However, I admit I was disappointed that another hunter would walk in right by me at prime time and then setup less than 100 yards away knowing he has numerous other spots on their 50 acres he could have gone too. Just me but I would have walked around and tried not to harm someones hunt if I could avoid it. Then he got down 45 minutes later right at prime time. Just hated driving 45 minutes to get there and have that happen but I enjoyed the night - 4 deer, 2 turkey and a fox.


----------



## pope125

PSU Joe said:


> That looks awesome. How did you attach the limbs?


Joe, The top of the blind has a strip of material with a few slits in in you cut the branches and just stick the branches in the slits to brush the top in . And for around the bottom and sides of the blind I just cut the branches and put a point on the end and just stick them in the dirt all the way around the blind. It looks like overkill but I want to try and hunt it the next few days , and hopefully being brushed in like it is that won't be as spooked with it .


----------



## dougell

Joe,I would have let him know exactly what I thought of him.If you don't say anything,he'll just keep messing you up.I'm not very confrontational and would probably address it in a diplomatic fashion the first time but after that,I'd come unglued.I have a stand on the corner of my property that I hardly ever use,even though it's a good spot.I put my BIL and niece in it on the first Saturday of rifle one year.I was several miles away hunting and my BIL calls me to tell me that someone pulled right in the field right front of them(40 yards away),got out,put a rifle on the hood and then sat back in the truck.I was livid and confronted my neighbor but he had no idea who it was.I live on a private road that I own and they actually drove up my road to get there.I don't post and I don't mind people crossing my property but when they act like complete idiots,I don't hold back.


----------



## PSU Joe

pope125 said:


> Joe, The top of the blind has a strip of material with a few slits in in you cut the branches and just stick the branches in the slits to brush the top in . And for around the bottom and sides of the blind I just cut the branches and put a point on the end and just stick them in the dirt all the way around the blind. It looks like overkill but I want to try and hunt it the next few days , and hopefully being brushed in like it is that won't be as spooked with it .


Thanks. It looks awesome. Good luck.


----------



## PSU Joe

dougell said:


> Joe,I would have let him know exactly what I thought of him.If you don't say anything,he'll just keep messing you up.I'm not very confrontational and would probably address it in a diplomatic fashion the first time but after that,I'd come unglued.I have a stand on the corner of my property that I hardly ever use,even though it's a good spot.I put my BIL and niece in it on the first Saturday of rifle one year.I was several miles away hunting and my BIL calls me to tell me that someone pulled right in the field right front of them(40 yards away),got out,put a rifle on the hood and then sat back in the truck.I was livid and confronted my neighbor but he had no idea who it was.I live on a private road that I own and they actually drove up my road to get there.I don't post and I don't mind people crossing my property but when they act like complete idiots,I don't hold back.


I was hoping he would still be at his truck when I drove out but they were gone. Next time I might say something in a nice way. Don't want to lose my rights by causing a fuss with the neighbor for the landowner.


----------



## rmm60985

Just saw this post on Facebook.. It's a damn shame people do this kind of stuff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lcavok99

This may be a little off the current topic but has anyone been to Archery addictions on walnutport pa? Ive been there shooting a few times but never had any work done on the bow. Im interesred in how good their service is particularily on tuning, and the technical stuff that goes into making a bow square and accurate. I am buying a new bow and thinking about getting it set up and done there.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

rmm60985 said:


> Just saw this post on Facebook.. It's a damn shame people do this kind of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Archery was open down here in 5c Lehigh county. Sucks either way if poached or shot legally and not recovered. That's not too far from me.


----------



## rmm60985

j.d.m. said:


> Archery was open down here in 5c Lehigh county. Sucks either way if poached or shot legally and not recovered. That's not too far from me.


I think the PGC is positive it was poached. The said it was found not far from an intersection and it looks to be in an open field. There are plenty of people who just ride around and look for deer to shoot out of the car window and come back at night to recover them. Gives all hunters a bad name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Lcavok99 said:


> This may be a little off the current topic but has anyone been to Archery addictions on walnutport pa? Ive been there shooting a few times but never had any work done on the bow. Im interesred in how good their service is particularily on tuning, and the technical stuff that goes into making a bow square and accurate. I am buying a new bow and thinking about getting it set up and done there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


Never had work done, but when I called them about my bowtech, the owner seemed very knowledgeable. They should be decent since the owners started the place based off of target side of archery.


----------



## j.d.m.

I would think they would be more sure of it being poached or they wouldn't be posting it, but without knowing more of the story, hard to tell. I am surprised the page is actually caring about it though.


----------



## rmm60985

j.d.m. said:


> I would think they would be more sure of it being poached or they wouldn't be posting it, but without knowing more of the story, hard to tell. I am surprised the page is actually caring about it though.


I agree that they should be 100% positive that it was poached. Maybe there's more to the story we don't know? Someone heard a gun shot at night? Hard to say. I just know it's a shame that no one had the opportunity to legal harvest the deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

I just found it on Facebook, shot with a 22 cal. At night. *#%holes.


----------



## jacobh

Really? Seems like a awful big hole for a 22 ...no??


----------



## rmm60985

jacobh said:


> Really? Seems like a awful big hole for a 22 ...no??


.22 cal doesn't necessarily mean long rifle. It could mean a .222 or a .223 unless I'm mistaken? .222 or .223 with hollow points would leave a decent sized hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Ok I always thought of a .22 cal as a small caliber long rifle. That looks like a pretty big hole.


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> I personally would never stick my kid in a blind.I'd be bored out of my mind let alone expect a kid to sit in one.Take them out and teach them how to still hunt.They learn so much more about the wind,habitat,sign etc.My kid is all tagged but but he went with me yesterday just to be out there and we still hunted the entire time.We were out there before daylight and didn't get the last deer out til well after dark and he never asked to leave once.


Brother, my daughter is five and my son is three. Not ready for that kind of hunting yet. They've never been along on a hunt before. A buddy of mine took his two out yesterday, stuck his daughter in the tree stand and he sat at the base of the tree with his son. Between her not sitting still and the son constantly talking, they didn't see anything. Think they'd be more interested in going out again if they had seen deer or any wildlife? Mine love when we see them in the fields around the house and both have an interest in bows. I'm planning on taking them out to show them sign and what not this coming spring. They've been along to check game cameras on properties we aren't hunting yet and liked looking for tracks and what not. I'm looking forward to the times of hunting together and them actually hunting, but it's going to be a few years.



rmm60985 said:


> Just saw this post on Facebook.. It's a damn shame people do this kind of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shame. Would be a hell of a buck for a lot of people in Pa.


----------



## yetihunter1

Lcavok99 said:


> This may be a little off the current topic but has anyone been to Archery addictions on walnutport pa? Ive been there shooting a few times but never had any work done on the bow. Im interesred in how good their service is particularily on tuning, and the technical stuff that goes into making a bow square and accurate. I am buying a new bow and thinking about getting it set up and done there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


I haven't been there and only just recently heard of them because Eva Shockey, who moved to the Philadelphia area, uses them as her bow shop now. Was curious why she picked them over LAS till i saw they are a bowtech dealer. From a quick glance of reviews they seem pretty good though.


----------



## Lcavok99

yetihunter1 said:


> I haven't been there and only just recently heard of them because Eva Shockey, who moved to the Philadelphia area, uses them as her bow shop now. Was curious why she picked them over LAS till i saw they are a bowtech dealer. From a quick glance of reviews they seem pretty good though.


I just want to be sure of their service before i have a whole bow rigged up by them. Because ive had to take some bows to other shops to be fixed from previous shops. Yeah i also heard of eva shockey going there. I guess she lives somewhere in easton

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Lcavok99 said:


> I just want to be sure of their service before i have a whole bow rigged up by them. Because ive had to take some bows to other shops to be fixed from previous shops. Yeah i also heard of eva shockey going there. I guess she lives somewhere in easton
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


From my limited experience they best place to have work done on your bow at is LAS. Guys are top notch and go above and beyond to get you set up right. Just tip them nice after they have you shooting that 12 ring!


----------



## Hindy30

rmm60985 said:


> I think the PGC is positive it was poached. The said it was found not far from an intersection and it looks to be in an open field. There are plenty of people who just ride around and look for deer to shoot out of the car window and come back at night to recover them. Gives all hunters a bad name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's the field to the northwest of that intersection, the lady who owns it feeds the deer and very strictly does not allow hunting.


----------



## nicko

My buddy sent this to me today. He said one of their customers told him that her husband found it in the woods. Said it appeared to have been dead a little while and that coyotes had gotten at it.


----------



## dougell

jtkratzer said:


> Brother, my daughter is five and my son is three. Not ready for that kind of hunting yet. They've never been along on a hunt before. A buddy of mine took his two out yesterday, stuck his daughter in the tree stand and he sat at the base of the tree with his son. Between her not sitting still and the son constantly talking, they didn't see anything. Think they'd be more interested in going out again if they had seen deer or any wildlife? Mine love when we see them in the fields around the house and both have an interest in bows. I'm planning on taking them out to show them sign and what not this coming spring. They've been along to check game cameras on properties we aren't hunting yet and liked looking for tracks and what not. I'm looking forward to the times of hunting together and them actually hunting, but it's going to be a few years.
> 
> Well,I personally wouldn't take a 5 year old deer hunting.I took my son in the woods with me constantly,starting at about 3 but never actually took him with me hunting until he was about 6.Even at that age,I kept it short and didn't take him deer hunting.I let him watch me shoot some squirrels and I took him crow hunting quite a bit.I let him retrieve and operate the remote.He loved it.One year makes a huge difference.I bought him a pellet gun for his 6th birthday and he couldn't even hold it.A year later,I bought him a .243 and amazingly,he shot that well.At nine,he was using a .308 and killing turkeys with a 20ga and 3" heavy shot loads.I strongly believe that kids need to develop an appreciation for just being out there,long before you take them hunting.That way,they're happy just be out there and it doesn't matter how many deer they see.I take the mentoring thing pretty serious and I would never put a kid in a blind.That's just me though.


----------



## nicko

I dropped my deer hunting off at the processor today and the guy there told me my deer was only the 12th deer they've gotten between opening day and today. 

Joe, any updates you can pass along about how your family is making out up in Potter?


----------



## dougell

I got out of the woods around 6:30 yesterday with two deer.I was dragging arse and didn't feel like cutting up two deer so I took one of them to a processor.I was number 57.


----------



## Buckbadger

nicko said:


> I dropped my deer hunting off at the processor today and the guy there told me my deer was only the 12th deer they've gotten between opening day and today.


Seems like the trend across the State?

Every year I look at the HPA forum to see what bucks are taken, and there's hardly anything there? I know it's early but previous years had many bucks posted by now, hell there's more posted on Archery talk than than the Gun Hunting Forum HPA? Don't make any sense?


----------



## nicko

Did anybody hunting with the bow have any luck today or yesterday?


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Did anybody hunting with the bow have any luck today or yesterday?


No, but I will Thursday!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> Well,I personally wouldn't take a 5 year old deer hunting.I took my son in the woods with me constantly,starting at about 3 but never actually took him with me hunting until he was about 6.Even at that age,I kept it short and didn't take him deer hunting.I let him watch me shoot some squirrels and I took him crow hunting quite a bit.I let him retrieve and operate the remote.He loved it.One year makes a huge difference.I bought him a pellet gun for his 6th birthday and he couldn't even hold it.A year later,I bought him a .243 and amazingly,he shot that well.At nine,he was using a .308 and killing turkeys with a 20ga and 3" heavy shot loads.I strongly believe that kids need to develop an appreciation for just being out there,long before you take them hunting.That way,they're happy just be out there and it doesn't matter how many deer they see.I take the mentoring thing pretty serious and I would never put a kid in a blind.That's just me though.


I'll send you a PM as to not clog this thread up.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> No, but I will Thursday!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Get em Matt.


----------



## Mathias

Received this in a text. Reportedly like kill







ed in Bradford Co.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Not sure where the like came from.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrtlnd164

Saw the same buck Mathias, report I saw said it has 26 storable points and was taken in the Bradford Pa. area. That's within an hour of me so I will keep my ears open for more details..


----------



## 12-Ringer

No luck yesterday, but that was by choice as I could have taken a button buck and yearling doe. I only hunted in the AM yesterday and not at all today. I also saw a spike and a 4-point. I doubt I will make it up tomorrow with the forecasted weather, but will be out Thursday morning.

My son and I are leaving for a short trip to Potter. At 12 this will be his first trip to "deer camp" and to be honest, I am not sure who is more excited...him, me, or my Dad!!! We will have the .270 and not our bows, but I will take what I can get. You see as much of a fanatic as I am about this stuff, Ty still expresses some reservations about shooting a deer. NOT something I will force, but it will be nice to be out and HUTNING as opposed to the WAITING that usually embodies archery season. He has had several opportunities with his bow and has always elected to pass, even with multiple deer inside 15 yards. He may choose to do to the same this weekend if an opportunity presents itself, but I could care less as I will be out spending time with my son and my father. 

Please don't mistake my comment with regard to hunting vs. waiting as a slight one way or the other. Nothing gets me more than archery hunting, but any accomplished bowhunter will tell you "THE HUNT" starts LONG before you climb into the stand. He enjoys all of "the hunting" part of bow hunting, reading maps, field scouting, setting stands, running cams, etc...just hasn't been initiated into the "killing" part of it yet with a deer. Perhaps it is because bowhunting is so personal...he has watched doe fight on their hind legs, nurse their fawns, scratch their ears, bed down, burp, fart, choke on apples, etc....Maybe that up-close an personal interaction is what leads him to be a little trigger shy; who knows?

We do need to take 8 doe off of the lease this season and to date none have been killed. I am anticipating some opportunities on Sat as we will likely have 6 family members on the lease. We don't drive for deer, but put 6 guys on 600 acres when not more than 2 have been on the lease at any one time and those big woods deer know something isn't right.

Nick, we are leaving Thursday night and will be up until sometime on Sunday morning, however, the camp will be open through Wednesday and my Dad will be there until then, so don't hesitate to stop by...Also, if you need anything don't hesitate to reach out..we're a lot closer than your hotel and we have other resources available if you need them.....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

hrtlnd164 said:


> Saw the same buck Mathias, report I saw said it has 26 storable points and was taken in the Bradford Pa. area. That's within an hour of me so I will keep my ears open for more details..


Just got the same pic in text, friend has a 250 acre farm in Bradford, says he's heard everything was legit, but is running out to get a first hand look at it...apparently the guy has it at the local watering hole showing it off....

Maybe I'll get more info at some point tonight.

Joe


----------



## j.d.m.

Hindy30 said:


> If it's the field to the northwest of that intersection, the lady who owns it feeds the deer and very strictly does not allow hunting.


If it is the same field I think your referring too, all I can say is GIANTS!!! She has never allowed hunting, and the deer know it. We used to drive out there just to see the deer when we were in high school.


----------



## jlh42581

I can tell you guys where all your hunters were. Gamelands 33 was an absolute nightmare. I've never seen so many vehicles in my entire hunting career.

I'm wondering if there was a news article or something about the gated roads they opened.

I guess next time I'll start walking at 4am without a stand and never sit down till dawn is cracking. Definitely can see why people give up rifle hunting in PA. I'm not sure I'll ever go again opening day. Quit going for a few years, the pure lack of respect reminds me fast why.


----------



## hrtlnd164

A link for the face bookers out there.. Hope this works.
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=728861100577520&id=329390117191289


----------



## 138104

hrtlnd164 said:


> A link for the face bookers out there.. Hope this works.
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=728861100577520&id=329390117191289


He should be fined and the antlers confiscated for improper tagging!

J/K...that is an awesome buck! Would love to just see a double drop tine out hunting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Joe, any updates you can pass along about how your family is making out up in Potter?



SLOW!!!!! 

Warm temps yesterday had most sitting and not moving. Tom had his slowest opening day in 15 years, at least that is what he told a friend who has a camp on 449?? They have 10 guys up there and got one 8-point. He ran it into Tom's so that it could be cut and ready to go today (which it was)....woke up this morning to heavy fog and steady light rain. You know my diehard Dad, he was out (at least until noon) and saw 6 doe. Rain really picked up after noon throughout the rest of the day and it is forecasted to be worse tomorrow, tapering off Thursday afternoon with a snow/ice mix. The weekend is forecasted with lows in the high 20's and highs in the mid 40's. Considering Sat is the first day you can take a doe in our area and the weather is forecasted to be nice, I suspect a little extra foot traffic which always helps to move a few deer. I suspect there will be a truck or two on your pipeline, so get in early. Not sure what your plans are, but I'd drive to the "Y" in the pipeline and walk from there...not sure about your Explorer though. If you have access to a pickup with a little more clearance I'd highly recommend it, that pipeline can get a bit chewed up after this amount of rain. I didn't get any reports out of RYHC, but that doesn't mean there wasn't anything going on...If you get in deep, I have a good feeling you'll have the place to yourself and really be able to "hunt". That is a great lease, I hope it is good to you.

I hope you guys have a safe trip up...it gets dark early, so don't hesitate stopping by...

Joe


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> I can tell you guys where all your hunters were. Gamelands 33 was an absolute nightmare. I've never seen so many vehicles in my entire hunting career.
> 
> I'm wondering if there was a news article or something about the gated roads they opened.
> 
> I guess next time I'll start walking at 4am without a stand and never sit down till dawn is cracking. Definitely can see why people give up rifle hunting in PA. I'm not sure I'll ever go again opening day. Quit going for a few years, the pure lack of respect reminds me fast why.


I definitely understand your frustration and I experienced the same thing last year.......hunting public land on the gun opener. A daylong cavalcade of cars and hunters, orange specks in the woods where ever you look, and the feeling that you are hunting in a park setting. If this was my only option, I don't think I would be a hunter for long. I believe this is exactly what pushed my Dad away from hunting altogether.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Did anybody hunting with the bow have any luck today or yesterday?


Nick, Hunted yesterday saw 12 doe in the morning , went to a little property I have and hunted the afternoon saw 15 doe . Not a single buck .


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> SLOW!!!!!
> 
> Warm temps yesterday had most sitting and not moving. Tom had his slowest opening day in 15 years, at least that is what he told a friend who has a camp on 449?? They have 10 guys up there and got one 8-point. He ran it into Tom's so that it could be cut and ready to go today (which it was)....woke up this morning to heavy fog and steady light rain. You know my diehard Dad, he was out (at least until noon) and saw 6 doe. Rain really picked up after noon throughout the rest of the day and it is forecasted to be worse tomorrow, tapering off Thursday afternoon with a snow/ice mix. The weekend is forecasted with lows in the high 20's and highs in the mid 40's. Considering Sat is the first day you can take a doe in our area and the weather is forecasted to be nice, I suspect a little extra foot traffic which always helps to move a few deer. I suspect there will be a truck or two on your pipeline, so get in early. Not sure what your plans are, but I'd drive to the "Y" in the pipeline and walk from there...not sure about your Explorer though. If you have access to a pickup with a little more clearance I'd highly recommend it, that pipeline can get a bit chewed up after this amount of rain. I didn't get any reports out of RYHC, but that doesn't mean there wasn't anything going on...If you get in deep, I have a good feeling you'll have the place to yourself and really be able to "hunt". That is a great lease, I hope it is good to you.
> 
> I hope you guys have a safe trip up...it gets dark early, so don't hesitate stopping by...
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. It's funny you mention the ground clearance part. I've driven my Explorer on that lease on three separate trips now with multiple passes through the rutted tire tracks and deep puddles. I've never had to use 4WD there and never got hung up but the bottom of my part caught and held quite a bit of grass and debris and I just had to have a wheel bearing replaced (the car is 2 years old and only had 17,000 miles - coincidence??? I think not). In any event, I'm avoiding the deep rutted tracks now and not hitting any of them hard or fast.

I think Saturday will be good for my buddy and his Dad as I know they want to see deer but I told them we still need to put in the work to learn the land and hunt. That's the part I like best about a new property....exploring and learning. 

When you get a chance, please send me a PM with the address of your camp. I don't have it saved in the GPS in this car.

Also, regarding the "Y" in the pipeline, Roy has a couple ladder stands AND a footplot right there about 5 feet off the pipeline road. So I've been driving down the newer cut-in road to the 7 acre field and parking there.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick, Hunted yesterday saw 12 doe in the morning , went to a little property I have and hunted the afternoon saw 15 doe . Not a single buck .


Bob, that's what hunting pre-early 2000s was like. A herd of doe and not an antler to be seen. Odd.


----------



## 138104

Saw this buck on FB. Shot in North East and scored 180's.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Bob, that's what hunting pre-early 2000s was like. A herd of doe and not an antler to be seen. Odd.


Have to say its been a crazy year and a crazier rut . I have seen 3 deer that I would kill and I have one on camera I never laid eyes on , I have tried everything I could to get one on the ground with no luck. Still have time left its not over .


----------



## Hindy30

j.d.m. said:


> If it is the same field I think your referring too, all I can say is GIANTS!!! She has never allowed hunting, and the deer know it. We used to drive out there just to see the deer when we were in high school.


Probably the same place, but I never stopped to look too closely. I was always just blown away by the sheer number of deer. In the winter, 50+ deer in the wide open eating hay or whatever they threw out. As I think about it, I don't think it's possible to shoot a deer there without shooting towards a house so assuming it was shot with a gun that's probably why pagc is taking it so serious. If they catch the joker, much more than a poaching charge is coming.


----------



## Rob96

yetihunter1 said:


> I haven't been there and only just recently heard of them because Eva Shockey, who moved to the Philadelphia area, uses them as her bow shop now. Was curious why she picked them over LAS till i saw they are a bowtech dealer. From a quick glance of reviews they seem pretty good though.


Actually she'sright here in Lehigh County. Archery Addictions is maybe a 20 minute drive for her. The guys there are very nice and knowledgeable.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Perry24 said:


> He should be fined and the antlers confiscated for improper tagging!
> 
> J/K...that is an awesome buck! Would love to just see a double drop tine out hunting.


I dont care how anyone tags their deer but if i shot that hog it would be tagged in the ear,i wouldnt take any chances with a deer like that


----------



## Mr. October

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I dont care how anyone tags their deer but if i shot that hog it would be tagged in the ear,i wouldnt take any chances with a deer like that


I've never quite understood the game commission's requirement to specifically tag in the ear. I do it. On a big buck I simply stuff the tag in the ear and wire tie around it. But it seems like a random and trivial law that serves no real purpose. The ears come off the carcass at the same time as the antlers. My butcher just moved my tag from the ear to the antlers when he sent it out for the Euro mount.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I dropped my deer hunting off at the processor today and the guy there told me my deer was only the 12th deer they've gotten between opening day and today.
> 
> Joe, any updates you can pass along about how your family is making out up in Potter?


I was up in 3D (Poconos) through Tuesday and you'd never know it was deer season. Hardly a shot fired. I did not see a dead deer anywhwere. Although I did see 3 different people with bears. And the one guy in camp that didn't have a bear tag saw a big bear Monday afternoon. Go figure. My buddy and I wound up hunting SGL 205 Monday morning since we figured out that since we both had 5C tags after screwing up and not getting 5D we could hunt antlerless deer there. We heard maybe 2 shots. We didn't talk to anyone seeing deer. It was very quiet.

Expect the rifle crowd to start the "The bowhunters killed them all" speeches.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Saw this buck on FB. Shot in North East and scored 180's.


Wow. Another giant!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thanks Joe. It's funny you mention the ground clearance part. I've driven my Explorer on that lease on three separate trips now with multiple passes through the rutted tire tracks and deep puddles. I've never had to use 4WD there and never got hung up but the bottom of my part caught and held quite a bit of grass and debris and I just had to have a wheel bearing replaced (the car is 2 years old and only had 17,000 miles - coincidence??? I think not). In any event, I'm avoiding the deep rutted tracks now and not hitting any of them hard or fast.
> 
> I think Saturday will be good for my buddy and his Dad as I know they want to see deer but I told them we still need to put in the work to learn the land and hunt. That's the part I like best about a new property....exploring and learning.
> 
> When you get a chance, please send me a PM with the address of your camp. I don't have it saved in the GPS in this car.
> 
> Also, regarding the "Y" in the pipeline, Roy has a couple ladder stands AND a footplot right there about 5 feet off the pipeline road. So I've been driving down the newer cut-in road to the 7 acre field and parking there.



Got word this morning a good 9(low 140's) as taken off the Peet Brooke Road side, likely one of those guys who have a camp down there...don't forget about that access point too....same combo on the gate. Sometimes those who have camps along the road get a bit territorial, but it is a BIG lease and you are a member on all of it now. Might give you something to do on Sunday, a little exploring...'

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mr. October said:


> I've never quite understood the game commission's requirement to specifically tag in the ear. I do it. On a big buck I simply stuff the tag in the ear and wire tie around it. But it seems like a random and trivial law that serves no real purpose. The ears come off the carcass at the same time as the antlers. My butcher just moved my tag from the ear to the antlers when he sent it out for the Euro mount.


I agree seems like a stupid law but with a deer of that caliber im not taking any chances


----------



## Mr. October

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I agree seems like a stupid law but with a deer of that caliber im not taking any chances


According to Paul's Trading Post (on Facebook) a PGC officer was there for the photos and measuring and they didn't say a word about the tag. It's nice to hear there is some sense of being reasonable out there.


----------



## fap1800

After reading the FB comments, I'm a firm believer that if I am ever blessed to kill a buck of that caliber, I'm not posting pictures anywhere. Take a couple shots for myself, show a few friends, take it to the taxi and have a few beers. They're already suggesting that this buck looks like a similar buck taken from some game farm in Tioga.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

fap1800 said:


> After reading the FB comments, I'm a firm believer that if I am ever blessed to kill a buck of that caliber, I'm not posting pictures anywhere. Take a couple shots for myself, show a few friends, take it to the taxi and have a few beers. They're already suggesting that this buck looks like a similar buck taken from some game farm in Tioga.


Any idiot can tell that deers rack doesnt look like a high fence deer rack.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> After reading the FB comments, I'm a firm believer that if I am ever blessed to kill a buck of that caliber, I'm not posting pictures anywhere. Take a couple shots for myself, show a few friends, take it to the taxi and have a few beers. They're already suggesting that this buck looks like a similar buck taken from some game farm in Tioga.


Haters, gonna hate, hate hate....I think that's the words to a popular song these days....I am right there with you, not sure where the days have gone when you wanted to shake the hand of the man that took down such a beast as opposed to question him about it? The times when a good tale of the hunt wasn't followed with Google and forum searches. 

A buddy mine put his hands on that deer, and shook the hand of hunter. He heard about it and jumped in his car to see if first hand. Told me the guy couldn't have been any more sincere and that no picture he has seen yet does it justice.

I know what you mean about posting it, but as long as it is legit (which anything I take would be), I'd have no issues sharing. Some folks will hunt their entire lives and NEVER see a deer of the caliber let alone shoot one. I guess I might be a little different, but I believe that sharing stories, photos, experiences, is just one small way that I can help Pay Forward some of the opportunities that have been afforded to me over the years.

Joe


----------



## dougell

I've yet to see a true giant buck not have some made up speculation surrounding it.It's a shame and that's a true once in a lifetime buck.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Received this in a text. Reportedly like kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ed in Bradford Co.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Saw this buck on parutreport on Instagram. The picture on there shows the guy sitting with the deer in the woods with no blaze orange and no tag on the deer. His name was Mike Speakers and they hash tagged the pic with #rifleseason. I bet a WCO could write up a citation off of that pic alone.


----------



## dougell

The no tag wouldn't be a problem unless they could prove he moved the deer without tagging it.The lack of orange could certainly be an issue.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> According to Paul's Trading Post (on Facebook) a PGC officer was there for the photos and measuring and they didn't say a word about the tag. It's nice to hear there is some sense of being reasonable out there.


I have three pretty good friends who are WCO's.They don't care if the tag is on the rack,rather than the ear.They're just glad to see them tagged around here lol.


----------



## fap1800

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Any idiot can tell that deers rack doesnt look like a high fence deer rack.


There's obviously more than a few idiots on FB.



12-Ringer said:


> Haters, gonna hate, hate hate....I think that's the words to a popular song these days....I am right there with you, not sure where the days have gone when you wanted to shake the hand of the man that took down such a beast as opposed to question him about it? The times when a good tale of the hunt wasn't followed with Google and forum searches.
> 
> A buddy mine put his hands on that deer, and shook the hand of hunter. He heard about it and jumped in his car to see if first hand. Told me the guy couldn't have been any more sincere and that no picture he has seen yet does it justice.
> 
> I know what you mean about posting it, but as long as it is legit (which anything I take would be), I'd have no issues sharing. Some folks will hunt their entire lives and NEVER see a deer of the caliber let alone shoot one. I guess I might be a little different, but I believe that sharing stories, photos, experiences, is just one small way that I can help Pay Forward some of the opportunities that have been afforded to me over the years.
> 
> Joe


I hear you, but to me it's not worth it. Those comments on that page are telling...guys saying they heard it was killed outside a Wal-Mart. Before you know it you're a poacher because a couple of D nozzles are jealous that some hunter killed a once in a lifetime buck in their neck of the woods.


----------



## dougell

I would have no issues showing people a picture.I never have and never will get a deer officially scored.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> The no tag wouldn't be a problem unless they could prove he moved the deer without tagging it.The lack of orange could certainly be an issue.


Great buck, and I hope it is legitimate. All signs point that way. I just don't understand, in this day and age, why people don't follow the rules if they are going to plaster pictures all over the internet. The deer was either moved without a tag or the hunter wasn't wearing any blaze orange. Unless it was killed somewhere that does not require the use of blaze orange. 

Congrats to Mr. Speakers for killing a true PA giant.


----------



## dougell

Let's assume the picture was taken before the deer was moved.No problem there.However,the lack of orange raises a flag.I can see taking an orange vest off but see no reason to take an orange had off and then put a camo hat on.Maybe it was shot on a preserve which is the only place you wouldn't have to wear orange.Well,then why put a Pa tag on it?I wasn't there and I'm not going to speculate that the guy did anything wrong.However,if I was gonna put my picture on social media,I would do it in a manner as to not raise any questions.


----------



## jtkratzer

I took all orange off other than my hat to field dress Monday morning, but I hung the vest on a nearby branch like you would mark a tree near a blind. Not interested in getting shot. The picture with all camo and no orange in site is unusual.


----------



## jacobh

Yea a little strange one pic he has no tag and other pic it is tug!! Man if I ever kill a big buck nobody will ever know about it


----------



## KMiha

So is there a Bradford "town" area and a Bradford County? I ask because I sent the picture to my friend, and he sent me one that said it was shot in 2F "Bradford Area." And obviously 2F is not anywhere near Bradford County.


----------



## stoant27

KMiha said:


> So is there a Bradford "town" area and a Bradford County? I ask because I sent the picture to my friend, and he sent me one that said it was shot in 2F "Bradford Area." And obviously 2F is not anywhere near Bradford County.



Bradford, PA is a few counties away from Bradford County. Northwest vs Northeast


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Let's assume the picture was taken before the deer was moved.No problem there.However,the lack of orange raises a flag.I can see taking an orange vest off but see no reason to take an orange had off and then put a camo hat on.Maybe it was shot on a preserve which is the only place you wouldn't have to wear orange.Well,then why put a Pa tag on it?I wasn't there and I'm not going to speculate that the guy did anything wrong.However,if I was gonna put my picture on social media,I would do it in a manner as to not raise any questions.


Maybe he did just that...took all orange off. I can justify that. All that blaze muddies up a good picture. I do that. I took my blaze hat off this year. I hate orange. This is what happens when someone posts a pic of a buck of this caliber...all the speculation begins. According to the FB post, the WCOs declared everything on the up and up for this guy.


----------



## dougell

I don't care if the deer was legitimate or not and I'm certainly not saying it isn't.I stated that I wasn't there but it's stupid to take a picture in the field during rifle season with no orange.It's even dumber to post it on social media.I may be confused but wasn't that picture on a different social media site?I thought the one where the WCO's declared everything legit was the monster in the first picture.The one with the guy still wearing his orange.


----------



## TRex18

Congrats on Legend of a BUCK!!! I don't care that you took your orange off....(looks stupid) ..could be five feet away.....I don't care the tag wasn't in the ear.....(Petty) .....its tagged now....! 

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Hindy30

TRex18 said:


> Congrats on Legend of a BUCK!!! I don't care that you took your orange off....(looks stupid) ..could be five feet away.....I don't care the tag wasn't in the ear.....(Petty) .....its tagged now....!
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!


I agree. For all I know, the guy took a bunch of pictures to prove legitimacy and then took a bunch of posed pictures because he thinks orange conflicts with his complexion, lol. Presumably the guy taking the picture was wearing orange. Congrats on a good buck and innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## dougell

Agreed.He's certainly innocent until proven guilty and I could care less either way.My only point was that the way controversy surrounds these deer,wear your orange in the woods if you're gonna post it on social media.


----------



## dougell

This buck was shot during the overlap with fall turkey so you had to wear orange in and out of the woods.I went home,shed some cloths,including my orange and recovered the deer after dark.I wasn't even wearing that hat when I shot him.


----------



## Hindy30

*PA deer hunter remains missing*

And, this is why I'm glad that my 81 year old grandfather at least tells someone where he's going now...


THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
POSTED: Wednesday, December 2, 2015, 6:50 AM
GIBSON, Pa. (AP) - Rescue crews in Pennsylvania have yet to find a missing deer hunter.

Linwood Walters has been missing since Monday.

The 61-year-old Bainbridge resident was hunting alone from a deer camp in Gibson, Cameron County.

The search has concentrated in the area of Hemlock Lane.


Read more at http://www.philly.com/philly/news/2...4370bf741507e51e422a.html#5yXe58SALzFEgOqu.99


----------



## dougell

I hunt that area.There's some very remote,very steep areas up there.It's extremely easy to get turned around and walk a long ways before hitting a road.If you keep going strait you're ok but it's easy to walk in circles.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> Agreed.He's certainly innocent until proven guilty and I could care less either way.My only point was that the way controversy surrounds these deer,wear your orange in the woods if you're gonna post it on social media.


Understood. I don't think you made a big deal out of it either.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> This buck was shot during the overlap with fall turkey so you had to wear orange in and out of the woods.I went home,shed some cloths,including my orange and recovered the deer after dark.I wasn't even wearing that hat when I shot him.


Here's my antelope from WY. I took off my orange hat because I don't like it and I didn't want it in the picture. I also didn't take any photos of me in orange to confirm that I didn't take the animal illegally. My buddy who took the photo was still wearing his hat, as was my other buddy and old man. I posted the picture on FB too and caught no slack for not having a lick of orange on. Perhaps if he was a 92" B&C goat then the speculation may have begun. Who knows. 

Nice buck by the way. 

And sorry for the rifle in the background. I should have photoshopped it out.


----------



## dougell

Photo shop the rifle out and photo shop some orange on lol.Hunting has turned into too much of a competition and an ego trip.The way I look at it,if you're dumb enough to not wear orange on the first day,a fine won't make any difference.Look at all the controversy surrounding Mitch Rompola.I have no idea if that deer is legit and I don't give a rat's fat rear.A few years ago,a local guy shot a huge buck with a crossbow.The deer itself was legit and from everyone who I know that knew the hunter,he was a stand up guy and a good hunter.Within a few months there were 10 different stories about how he shot it over bait,at night etc.It's a shame.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Photo shop the rifle out and photo shop some orange on lol.Hunting has turned into too much of a competition and an ego trip.The way I look at it,if you're dumb enough to not wear orange on the first day,a fine won't make any difference.Look at all the controversy surrounding Mitch Rompola.I have no idea if that deer is legit and I don't give a rat's fat rear.A few years ago,a local guy shot a huge buck with a crossbow.The deer itself was legit and from everyone who I know that knew the hunter,he was a stand up guy and a good hunter.Within a few months there were 10 different stories about how he shot it over bait,at night etc.It's a shame.


If I'm doing any photoshopping it's on the horns. That's the problem when an animal of a lifetime is killed...the jackals come in and try to tear the guy who killed it down. It is sad.


----------



## dougell

No need to photoshop those horns.I bet that's a beautiful mount.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> No need to photoshop those horns.I bet that's a beautiful mount.


We'll see. I should have him back by May hopefully.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Saw this buck on parutreport on Instagram. The picture on there shows the guy sitting with the deer in the woods with no blaze orange and no tag on the deer. His name was Mike Speakers and they hash tagged the pic with #rifleseason. I bet a WCO could write up a citation off of that pic alone.


Orange needs to be worn while hunting, not photographing.

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Orange needs to be worn while hunting, not photographing.
> 
> Joe


It doesn't say that the hunt ends or that you can take the orange off once the deer is dead.Drag a deer out without orange and you're getting pinched.It's still no big deal.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> It doesn't say that the hunt ends or that you can take the orange off once the deer is dead.Drag a deer out without orange and you're getting pinched.It's still no big deal.


That's interesting. Say you call a buddy to come help drag a deer. He's not a hunter, but rather a guy that just wants to get out of the house and away from his wife. He comes out and helps you drag your deer, but he's not in orange. What's the difference? There is no law or reg requiring anyone other than a hunter to wear orange in the woods. I can be a photographer, hiker, runner, hipster, whatever. As long as I don't have a weapon during open season and am not actively hunting, I don't need orange on, but a hunter does. We should just do what the Germans do...you accidentally shoot another hunter then you lose your hunting privileges for life.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pretty sure if you are participating in the hunt you need orange, that includes tracking, filming, etc ..not 100% certain, but seem to remember looking that up when I was called and asked to help with a track.

Funny what gets made an issue of here, usually something good eventually comes of it, which I believe is a reflection of the content of the character of those who frequently post on this thread. Maybe the good here is finding out exactly who needs orange on, as well as, when they need it. I for one have drug plenty of deer out without any orange. Heck most of the time I am down to a t-shirt. Can't say anyone ever made an issue of it, but can't say I was ever approached by an officer at those times either. I have also been parts of large tracking parties where several members didn't have orange..


Joe


----------



## fap1800

I can't find anything in the regs that require anyone but a hunter to wear orange.


----------



## nicko

In order for a person to participate in a deer or bear drive, they do not have to be a licensed hunter but they must wear orange.


----------



## KMiha

stoant27 said:


> Bradford, PA is a few counties away from Bradford County. Northwest vs Northeast


Gotcha, thanks. I'm not to familiar with those areas of the state. Went turkey hunting in Bradford county a long time ago, and my friend has family in Bradford county. Never knew there was actually a Bradford, PA.


----------



## j.d.m.

You gotta love this site, gotta make sure EVERYTHING is perfect to every itty bitty detail, or people on this site are gonna WAY over analyze it to the point where you mite as well committed murder. Congrats to the guy for shooting a great deer.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> In order for a person to participate in a deer or bear drive, they do not have to be a licensed hunter but they must wear orange.


In order to participate,they have to be licensed.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Pretty sure if you are participating in the hunt you need orange, that includes tracking, filming, etc ..not 100% certain, but seem to remember looking that up when I was called and asked to help with a track.
> 
> Funny what gets made an issue of here, usually something good eventually comes of it, which I believe is a reflection of the content of the character of those who frequently post on this thread. Maybe the good here is finding out exactly who needs orange on, as well as, when they need it. I for one have drug plenty of deer out without any orange. Heck most of the time I am down to a t-shirt. Can't say anyone ever made an issue of it, but can't say I was ever approached by an officer at those times either. I have also been parts of large tracking parties where several members didn't have orange..
> 
> 
> Joe


Nobody is nitpicking anything.You're right.Good information comes out of this and it may keep someone from unknowingly breaking the law and having to pay a fine.As far as the orange goes,it's a safety issue.If you're out there participating,the safety issue is the same whether you're hunting or dragging a deer out.The one infraction you very rarely get a break on is the orange regs.


----------



## rambofirstblood

The facts on the flo-orange requirements for a unlicensed PERSON is on page 72 of your digest.
I have also heard more than once about a hunter coming out well after legal hunting hours and getting a ticket for not having the required orange on even though it was dark.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> In order to participate,they have to be licensed.



That's what I thought too but the PA regs say otherwise. Drivers for deer and bear do not have to be licensed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

From page 72...










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd change the subject[emoji1] 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nick, nothing to report from crews in Potter. The 449 camp is already closed. The guys on 6 haven't seen a buck (5 guys) same for the few at our camp. Weather was real bad again today, most were in before 11 and it came down pretty hard all day. 

We're leaving tomorrow as soon as my son gets off the bus. 

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Went out this afternoon and settled in for a about 3 hours right before the rain stopped. Saw a lone gobbler in a corn field pecking around and that was it. Rain started up again at quitting time.

1 guy hunted there this morn till around noon, got soaked for his efforts and saw zip before heading home to dry out his clothes to come back out in the afternoon. Ended up being 5 of us there this afternoon and saw no deer.

Figured out why we may have had a bit of a problem seeing deer the 1st day. 2 of the guys where i'm hunting decided to move there archery stands to within 30yds of the property lines right before rifle season. As a result...the neighbors saw them and put up fresh posters...and on the 1st day did deer drives in the opposite directions and had flankers near the property line. Obviously they can't steer all the deer away but succeeded for the most part...and i don't blame them for doing it that way.

This saturday should really break loose with doe coming in for all in the area but not sure if i'm going to be at that property or not yet.
My dad wants to join up with another farming family we keep in touch with and do drives, they own numerous properties and it will be a good chance to atleast see some deer. Did some deer drives with them once in the early 2000's and i'm not entirely sure yet if i want to take part in it again. A few deer were taken with 1 by me even but i'm not really "into" the driving aspect so much.

Down in buckhorn at the property that i hunted for 20+ years and can no longer hunt. A/The guy who hunted with us there and had the dispute that led to us all being evicted was at it again. This time right before rifle season...the same fella who was the other member of the original dispute and can still hunt there was putting up fresh posters and had to stop right in front of this guys house to put 1 up while he was outside in his yard. I don't know what was said but 1 guy ended up being thrown on the ground, the wife and kids saw it, the popo were called and fines were issued.
These 2 guys have a hard-on for each other like no other!


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Got word this morning a good 9(low 140's) as taken off the Peet Brooke Road side, likely one of those guys who have a camp down there...don't forget about that access point too....same combo on the gate. Sometimes those who have camps along the road get a bit territorial, but it is a BIG lease and you are a member on all of it now. Might give you something to do on Sunday, a little exploring...'
> 
> Joe


Good info Joe. 

On my last trip up there in November while driving up Peet Brook Road, I took notice of a STEEP trail that goes up onto the lease right off Peet Brook next to a gas line pipe on the side of the road. I was considering treking up there on that trip but with all the gear I haul for bowhunting, I decided to pass on that trip. But on this trip coming up, I might just hop out there one morning on the way in and have my buddy drive my car up into the lease and I'll hunt my way towards them. It's a hellish looking hill but I like a challenge.

stopped next to gas line pipe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Nick, nothing to report from crews in Potter. The 449 camp is already closed. The guys on 6 haven't seen a buck (5 guys) same for the few at our camp. Weather was real bad again today, most were in before 11 and it came down pretty hard all day.
> 
> We're leaving tomorrow as soon as my son gets off the bus.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the update Joe. Good luck to you and Ty. Hope the deer camp experience is a fun one for him. 

I've been watching the weather and I'm glad we put our trip off to the 2nd week this year. It's still going to be unseasonably warmer but aside from an increased chance of rain on Tuesday, the forecast looks good and clear for Saturday and Monday.


----------



## justinl8688

Little late on the post, but here is my 2015 archery buck. 9 point from Oct 26th.


----------



## Lcavok99

Matt Musto said:


> Saw this buck on parutreport on Instagram. The picture on there shows the guy sitting with the deer in the woods with no blaze orange and no tag on the deer. His name was Mike Speakers and they hash tagged the pic with #rifleseason. I bet a WCO could write up a citation off of that pic alone.


Who cares. I took my orange off and took the tag out of the ear for this pic.









Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Settled in, waiting on daylight and 5C bruiser...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Joe


----------



## pope125

Lcavok99 said:


> Who cares. I took my orange off and took the tag out of the ear for this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


Well you don't care about your orange or tag , we don't really care either this is Archery Talk .


----------



## j.d.m.

12-Ringer said:


> Thought I'd change the subject[emoji1]
> 
> Joe


Nice Joe....real nice. Thanks for the sight we can never Un-see again. Good luck to those finishing up the first week. All heck will break out Saturday.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Settled in, waiting on daylight and 5C bruiser...
> 
> Joe


Good luck Joe ! Bow ?


----------



## Mathias

justinl8688 said:


> View attachment 3336553
> Little late on the post, but here is my 2015 archery buck. 9 point from Oct 26th.


Congrats, an archery kill!


----------



## pope125

justinl8688 said:


> View attachment 3336553
> Little late on the post, but here is my 2015 archery buck. 9 point from Oct 26th.


Congrats !!


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> Settled in, waiting on daylight and 5C bruiser...
> 
> Joe


Good luck this morning. Thinking of going out this afternoon. How are those winds?


----------



## yetihunter1

minus the high winds this morning today looks perfect. You can see the tail end of the storm moving off from over my house. This is the kind of day i would love to hunt but alas....i am at work. Maybe i feel a stomach bug coming on.....


----------



## PSU Joe

yetihunter1 said:


> minus the high winds this morning today looks perfect. You can see the tail end of the storm moving off from over my house. This is the kind of day i would love to hunt but alas....i am at work. Maybe i feel a stomach bug coming on.....


Yeti - funny you should say that......I am feeling a fever and cough coming on this afternoon (and the more the wind dies down the sicker I will be)


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wind isn't bad in the creek bottom this morning. I am out with my bow, only have about 30 minutes left before I have to scoot. So far I have seen three small buck, 2 doe and once nice buck. The best of the buck looked to be in the 125" class. Oddly enough he stayed on downwind side of me for almost 20-minutes, I knew he smelled me, but the smoke cover did its job again. He stayed around for 20-minutes, never really went on full alert, but he was concerned/curious about something. I do think had the other three dinks not chased the two doe into the creek bottom he would have continued on by and presented a less than 20-yard shot, at least that is the path he seemed to be taking. Once the doe entered the woods though, he took off in their direction with his swollen neck stretched out. Always an awesome sight to see....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thanks for the update Joe. Good luck to you and Ty. Hope the deer camp experience is a fun one for him.
> 
> I've been watching the weather and I'm glad we put our trip off to the 2nd week this year. It's still going to be unseasonably warmer but aside from an increased chance of rain on Tuesday, the forecast looks good and clear for Saturday and Monday.


Dad got a 5-point this morning on the Coudersport Lease, nothing big the stereo-typical mountain deer. First racked-buck he has seen since he's been up. Ground is iced-over and covered with a dusting of snow.











3 deer with his bow (buck and 2 doe) and one (buck) with the .06...not a bad year for the old-man....:wink:



Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

PSU Joe said:


> Yeti - funny you should say that......I am feeling a fever and cough coming on this afternoon (and the more the wind dies down the sicker I will be)



Hahaha, we will both be walking to our boss at lunch going,"Ummm i feel sick and think i broke my arm....i need to go home and put it in a sling." Good thing that my bow is sitting in its bow sling hanging by the door ready to go when the mood strikes me.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> From page 72...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


You were right...something positive did come out of this. I learn something new every day. I guess a bigger question is what is considered an act of hunting. Obviously sitting a stand, stalking, participating in a drive or tracking is considered an act of hunting, but is dragging a deer out an act? I know that's a stretch too, but the hunt is over. If my buddy helps me drag a deer during a season that requires orange I'm now interpreting this as he needs to wear it as well?


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> Dad got a 5-point this morning on the Coudersport Lease, nothing big the stereo-typical mountain deer. First racked-buck he has seen since he's been up. Ground is iced-over and covered with a dusting of snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 deer with his bow (buck and 2 doe) and one (buck) with the .06...not a bad year for the old-man....:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Congrats to your dad. What a great year he is having. Love the snowy pic as well. Bet it made the track job easier.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> You were right...something positive did come out of this. I learn something new every day. I guess a bigger question is what is considered an act of hunting. Obviously sitting a stand, stalking, participating in a drive or tracking is considered an act of hunting, but is dragging a deer out an act? I know that's a stretch too, but the hunt is over. If my buddy helps me drag a deer during a season that requires orange I'm now interpreting this as he needs to wear it as well?



I don't have it in writing, but I recall calling a while back about this very same issue and I was told "participating" basically means being there....filming, tracking, dragging, etc.. all require parties to have the orange. Something I didn't realize was the 1:1 ratio of licensed to unlicensed participants. I have been on several track jobs where there were more unlicensed (or at least folks without their licenses on their person) than there were licensed. In fact, I have actually staged a few track jobs in an effort to help share my tracking skills...basically I knew where the deer was, but we start the group from the arrow and work to the deer...I wonder now if that was a no-no? 

I'll probably make a call again at some point to get some clarification. If/when I do, I will be sure to share. Hate to see someone get jammed up on an issue like this....

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I don't have it in writing, but I recall calling a while back about this very same issue and I was told "participating" basically means being there....filming, tracking, dragging, etc.. all require parties to have the orange. Something I didn't realize was the 1:1 ratio of licensed to unlicensed participants. I have been on several track jobs where there were more unlicensed (or at least folks without their licenses on their person) than there were licensed. In fact, I have actually staged a few track jobs in an effort to help share my tracking skills...basically I knew where the deer was, but we start the group from the arrow and work to the deer...I wonder now if that was a no-no?
> 
> I'll probably make a call again at some point to get some clarification. If/when I do, I will be sure to share. Hate to see someone get jammed up on an issue like this....
> 
> Joe


I have had instances where I have had a friend call me while im at work that they hit a deer. I normally have a pair of boots in my truck and will drive straight there after work throw on the boots and give them a hand because if i went home i wouldn't get there till midnight. So i will be out in my work clothes, normally jeans/slacks and a dress shirt and sweater. He wont get help gutting when im dressed like that but i can't see how it would be frowned upon. I feel the recovery of a game animal is more important at times. Now its also normally dark when i get there so shooting hours are done and over. Wonder if that factors in as well.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> You were right...something positive did come out of this. I learn something new every day. I guess a bigger question is what is considered an act of hunting. Obviously sitting a stand, stalking, participating in a drive or tracking is considered an act of hunting, but is dragging a deer out an act? I know that's a stretch too, but the hunt is over. If my buddy helps me drag a deer during a season that requires orange I'm now interpreting this as he needs to wear it as well?


See,good post.We still don't know with 100% certainty if you can get pinched with no orange when dragging a deer out.I still suspect you could.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> I have had instances where I have had a friend call me while im at work that they hit a deer. I normally have a pair of boots in my truck and will drive straight there after work throw on the boots and give them a hand because if i went home i wouldn't get there till midnight. So i will be out in my work clothes, normally jeans/slacks and a dress shirt and sweater. He wont get help gutting when im dressed like that but i can't see how it would be frowned upon. I feel the recovery of a game animal is more important at times. Now its also normally dark when i get there so shooting hours are done and over. Wonder if that factors in as well.


I don't think so,even if you're hunting coyotes during deer season,you have to wear orange 2 hours before and two hours after hunting hours.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> I don't have it in writing, but I recall calling a while back about this very same issue and I was told "participating" basically means being there....filming, tracking, dragging, etc.. all require parties to have the orange. Something I didn't realize was the 1:1 ratio of licensed to unlicensed participants. I have been on several track jobs where there were more unlicensed (or at least folks without their licenses on their person) than there were licensed. In fact, I have actually staged a few track jobs in an effort to help share my tracking skills...basically I knew where the deer was, but we start the group from the arrow and work to the deer...I wonder now if that was a no-no?
> 
> I'll probably make a call again at some point to get some clarification. If/when I do, I will be sure to share. Hate to see someone get jammed up on an issue like this....
> 
> Joe


Yeah, that is something that I wasn't aware of either. I've definitely bent the rule on that one. I've had a few buddies with just me that aren't hunters to help with locating a deer. I doubt a WCO would hold you too it if you had a couple unlicensed friends helping you find a deer, but you never know.


----------



## jacobh

I think he would as dragging a deer is participating in the kill correct? I think of u have anything to do with the hunt at all from start to finish. Leaving truck to back to truck you need Orange. I know it makes little sense as walkers don't need it and half the time I see the PGC they're not wearing it but it's the rule so regardless we have to follow it



QUOTE=dougell;1082471889]See,good post.We still don't know with 100% certainty if you can get pinched with no orange when dragging a deer out.I still suspect you could.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> See,good post.We still don't know with 100% certainty if you can get pinched with no orange when dragging a deer out.I still suspect you could.


As do I. I doubt it would happen, but better to err on the side of caution. 



jacobh said:


> I think he would as dragging a deer is participating in the kill correct? I think of u have anything to do with the hunt at all from start to finish. Leaving truck to back to trick you need Orange


I'd be inclined to argue otherwise if I was in a situation with a friend that was helping me drag that didn't have on orange. I doubt that would ever happen and from now on if the situation ever presents itself again, I'll have my friend wear orange. Hypothetically though, I'd make the case that recovering a deer is not an act of hunting. The deer has been killed and the hunt is over. If my friend was helping me track a wounded deer then yes, that's an act of hunting. If I have already found the deer dead and all I do is call my friend to come help drag the deer to the truck then I say no, that's not an act. And yes, I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## davydtune

Well I guess I'm a piece of crap for shooting my buck this year  This is according to a guy that has 6 acres next door. Apparently I'm a turd because I shot his grandson's buck, he actually come over on private property to tell us that while we were setting a stand for my buddy and his kid for the rifle opener. Reamed us right out in front of my buddy's boy to boot  On top of that he's not the only one that is pissed that I shot "their" deer. I hate people sometimes.


----------



## nicko

Bruuuuuuuce!!!!!!!


----------



## jacobh

Sadly this is what our sport has become. If it would have been a 6 point he wouldn't have said anything but big bucks bring out the best in people!!! Congrats again





davydtune said:


> Well I guess I'm a piece of crap for shooting my buck this year  This is according to a guy that has 6 acres next door. Apparently I'm a turd because I shot his grandson's buck, he actually come over on private property to tell us that while we were setting a stand for my buddy and his kid for the rifle opener. Reamed us right out in front of my buddy's boy to boot  On top of that he's not the only one that is pissed that I shot "their" deer. I hate people sometimes.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> As do I. I doubt it would happen, but better to err on the side of caution.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be inclined to argue otherwise if I was in a situation with a friend that was helping me drag that didn't have on orange. I doubt that would ever happen and from now on if the situation ever presents itself again, I'll have my friend wear orange. Hypothetically though, I'd make the case that recovering a deer is not an act of hunting. The deer has been killed and the hunt is over. If my friend was helping me track a wounded deer then yes, that's an act of hunting. If I have already found the deer dead and all I do is call my friend to come help drag the deer to the truck then I say no, that's not an act. And yes, I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


WCO's don't generally give breaks on FO requirements.


----------



## Hindy30

j.d.m. said:


> Nice Joe....real nice. Thanks for the sight we can never Un-see again. Good luck to those finishing up the first week. All heck will break out Saturday.


Good thing that song wasn't out when Andy Reid was still here. Don't stop to imagine that sight!


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Dad got a 5-point this morning on the Coudersport Lease, nothing big the stereo-typical mountain deer. First racked-buck he has seen since he's been up. Ground is iced-over and covered with a dusting of snow.
> 
> 
> 3 deer with his bow (buck and 2 doe) and one (buck) with the .06...not a bad year for the old-man....:wink:
> 
> Joe


That's a pretty good year. Congrats to your dad!


----------



## Hindy30

davydtune said:


> Well I guess I'm a piece of crap for shooting my buck this year  This is according to a guy that has 6 acres next door. Apparently I'm a turd because I shot his grandson's buck, he actually come over on private property to tell us that while we were setting a stand for my buddy and his kid for the rifle opener. Reamed us right out in front of my buddy's boy to boot  On top of that he's not the only one that is pissed that I shot "their" deer. I hate people sometimes.


LOL. I assume he had his name spray painted on the side of it? Some people are crazy.


----------



## johnv2675

I was out hunting this morning with my shotgun; and although I did not see anything it was still a nice day in the woods. When I was sitting above a small stand of hemlocks, I heard a gun shot maybe 400-500 yards away. Then another one. Then another one. Then, about 10 seconds later, I head a fourth shot. All told there were four shots. About 10 minutes later I saw a guy walking down below me where the deer were going to come through, so I moved to another spot.

Gun season is nothing like bow season, you have to be careful where you hunt! I can't wait until after Christmas when it is less crowded. I thought for sure a thurday would be less crowded, but it was not.


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Well I guess I'm a piece of crap for shooting my buck this year  This is according to a guy that has 6 acres next door. Apparently I'm a turd because I shot his grandson's buck, he actually come over on private property to tell us that while we were setting a stand for my buddy and his kid for the rifle opener. Reamed us right out in front of my buddy's boy to boot  On top of that he's not the only one that is pissed that I shot "their" deer. I hate people sometimes.


I thing big deer make hunters act more stupid than just about anything else. 

If that deer was his grandson's deer, then what was it doing on your property?


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Dad got a 5-point this morning on the Coudersport Lease, nothing big the stereo-typical mountain deer. First racked-buck he has seen since he's been up. Ground is iced-over and covered with a dusting of snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 deer with his bow (buck and 2 doe) and one (buck) with the .06...not a bad year for the old-man....:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Congrats to your dad !!


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Wind isn't bad in the creek bottom this morning. I am out with my bow, only have about 30 minutes left before I have to scoot. So far I have seen three small buck, 2 doe and once nice buck. The best of the buck looked to be in the 125" class. Oddly enough he stayed on downwind side of me for almost 20-minutes, I knew he smelled me, but the smoke cover did its job again. He stayed around for 20-minutes, never really went on full alert, but he was concerned/curious about something. I do think had the other three dinks not chased the two doe into the creek bottom he would have continued on by and presented a less than 20-yard shot, at least that is the path he seemed to be taking. Once the doe entered the woods though, he took off in their direction with his swollen neck stretched out. Always an awesome sight to see....
> 
> Joe


Joe , How offten do you smoke your clothes ?


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Orange needs to be worn while hunting, not photographing.
> 
> Joe


"At all times" as stated in the book, I would think means any time you are in the field hunting. If you are correct I guess on the walk in and out, climbing up and down a tree or dragging a dead deer out, you shouldn't need to wear orange?

I really could care less that a great buck was shot, and It's great for the hunter. I just don't understand why people who don't follow rules like to post pictures on the internet for thousands of people to speculate over.


----------



## dougell

I'm not Joe but I've been smoking mine for about 7 years and and feel it helps tremendously.I soke mine every Friday night.


----------



## nicko

All I have to say anymore on these topics regarding hunter orange, how an animal needs to be tagged etc. is this.......don't complain if you get pinched. The rules are in black and white. Agree with them or not but don't cry foul if you choose not to follow and get slapped by the man.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> "At all times" as stated in the book, I would think means any time you are in the field hunting. If you are correct I guess on the walk in and out, climbing up and down a tree or dragging a dead deer out, you shouldn't need to wear orange?
> 
> I really could care less that a great buck was shot, and It's great for the hunter. I just don't understand why people who don't follow rules like to post pictures on the internet for thousands of people to speculate over.


Matt, I get bashed all the time about rules on this site . I think there are a few laws that are stupid don't mean that I'm going to not obey the laws . Why do you think guys , tresspass, pouch , and break every other law there is ?


----------



## Matt Musto

Lcavok99 said:


> Who cares. I took my orange off and took the tag out of the ear for this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


I don't care, but if this was in the field, which I assume it's not since the deer has been gutted and has no tag, you would be in violation per the law. You would have also incriminated yourself with a photo. That is what I don't understand. Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> All I have to say anymore on these topics regarding hunter orange, how an animal needs to be tagged etc. is this.......don't complain if you get pinched. The rules are in black and white. Agree with them or not but don't cry foul if you choose not to follow and get slapped by the man.



Nicko , But what are the chances of guys that break the laws getting caught ? Most of the guys that break the laws are arrogant SOB .


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> I'm not Joe but I've been smoking mine for about 7 years and and feel it helps tremendously.I soke mine every Friday night.


Dougell, How you go about doing it and the set-up ?


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Nicko , But what are the chances of guys that break the laws getting caught ? Most of the guys that break the laws are arrogant SOB .


Slim to none, but everyone would be up in arms if the guy was shot while taking hero pics with his bedded buck......

Like pope and a couple others I don't think half the rules make sense but I try and make sure I am following them, for my safety at the least.


----------



## Matt Musto

And........That is all I have to say about that.

I have not been hunting in over a week and it looks like my next few outings on the weekends will be about getting my son a deer. I'm pretty bummed about my season, although I made two great shots on doe and my freezer is filled, I can't stop kicking myself for missing a wall hanger. I have renewed enthusiasm though for hunting with my boy.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> And........That is all I have to say about that.
> 
> I have not been hunting in over a week and it looks like my next few outings on the weekends will be about getting my son a deer. I'm pretty bummed about my season, although I made two great shots on doe and my freezer is filled, I can't stop kicking myself for missing a wall hanger. I have renewed enthusiasm though for hunting with my boy.


Matt , good luck !!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nicko , But what are the chances of guys that break the laws getting caught ? Most of the guys that break the laws are arrogant SOB .


Like Matt said, slim to none. I've given up worrying about whether or not guys want to follow these rules. I won't like to see it but at the same time, I'm not the person they'll need to explain themselves to if they are found to be in violation.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> And........That is all I have to say about that........


Yep. There comes a time where we need to stop worrying about what the other guy is doing and instead, just get out and enjoy the season. Best of luck getting your son on a deer Matt


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Yep. There comes a time where we need to stop worrying about what the other guy is doing and instead, just get out and enjoy the season. Best of luck getting your son on a deer Matt


Thanks Nick


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Nicko , But what are the chances of guys that break the laws getting caught ? Most of the guys that break the laws are arrogant SOB .


I bought a scent smoker from a place in Ohio.It's really just a bee smoker.I just get it smoking and puff the smoke all over my cloths while hanging on a cloths line.When I get done,I stick the outerwear in a rubber maid container,blow some more some in there and close the lid.It actually last for a long time but I do it most weeks.I do the same with my under layers but I put them in a garment size ziplock bag and do the same thing.I blow smoke in and zip it shut.Sometimes before going out,I'll smoke the outerwear while wearing the under layers.You end up smelling more like charred wood than smoke after a few hours.I use hickory chips but imagine any hardwood would do.

Nobody can say that they never get busted because most deer bust you before you even know they're there.However,I've had a lot more unconcerned deer right under me since I started doing that.Also,I still hunt the majority of time in rifle season and I've noticed a big difference on the amount of deer that I walk right up on.Playing the wind is still imperative but I think smoke makes a difference.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> I bought a scent smoker from a place in Ohio.It's really just a bee smoker.I just get it smoking and puff the smoke all over my cloths while hanging on a cloths line.When I get done,I stick the outerwear in a rubber maid container,blow some more some in there and close the lid.It actually last for a long time but I do it most weeks.I do the same with my under layers but I put them in a garment size ziplock bag and do the same thing.I blow smoke in and zip it shut.Sometimes before going out,I'll smoke the outerwear while wearing the under layers.You end up smelling more like charred wood than smoke after a few hours.I use hickory chips but imagine any hardwood would do.
> 
> Nobody can say that they never get busted because most deer bust you before you even know they're there.However,I've had a lot more unconcerned deer right under me since I started doing that.Also,I still hunt the majority of time in rifle season and I've noticed a big difference on the amount of deer that I walk right up on.Playing the wind is still imperative but I think smoke makes a difference.


Thanks for the info , might give it a try .


----------



## Mathias

First sit cedar stand we relocated Sunday.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Thanks for the info , might give it a try .


My pleasure.It looks like Lancaster archery even sells them now.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/scent-smoker-scent-elimination-system.html


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> First sit cedar stand we relocated Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Looks promising...good luck!


----------



## davydtune

Hindy30 said:


> LOL. I assume he had his name spray painted on the side of it? Some people are crazy.


No but they had been "feeding it for the past 3 years", lol! I was just like "whatever"


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> I thing big deer make hunters act more stupid than just about anything else.
> 
> If that deer was his grandson's deer, then what was it doing on your property?


I know, they should have kept him home, lol!


----------



## jacobh

Tell him U had no idea evidentially his collar fell off and U couldn't find the owner


----------



## pope125

Big goose egg tonight !! Been like this all season one night I will see 15 next night nothing .


----------



## Mathias

This was it for me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe , How offten do you smoke your clothes ?


Really depends on usage, this year I think I've hit them 3-4x, but this has been a down year with regard to me getting out. Pretty much missed most of Oct, I try to shoot for every 10-12 uses.

Joe


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> This was it for me.


Matt , saw more than me ! Tomorrow is another day .


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Really depends on usage, this year I think I've hit them 3-4x, but this has been a down year with regard to me getting out. Pretty much missed most of Oct, I try to shoot for every 10-12 uses.
> 
> Joe


Joe , Thanks for the info .


----------



## manowar669

Nothing today. 5B


----------



## Mathias

My son hunted (bow) our place upstate. Saw 2 panicked does and heard approx 30 shots. Uggghh worst 2 weeks of the year. Saw trucks creeping up n down the roads all day, sportsman no doubt. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> My son hunted (bow) our place upstate. Saw 2 panicked does and heard approx 30 shots. Uggghh worst 2 weeks of the year. Saw trucks creeping up n down the roads all day, sportsman no doubt.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You're lucky to see a hunter in the woods around here but the road hunters are relentless.That's one thing I have zero tolerance for.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> You're lucky to see a hunter in the woods around here but the road hunters are relentless.That's one thing I have zero tolerance for.


It's amazing what a little boot leather will yield. A mere half mile and you can be away from everyone.


----------



## nicko

I find it mind boggling that somebody could feel they stand a better chance of shooting a deer by driving up and down roads and looking from their car vs. actually being in the woods.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I find it mind boggling that somebody could feel they stand a better chance of shooting a deer by driving up and down roads and looking from their car vs. actually being in the woods.


Lazy!! Monday morning I saw on the neighboring property one guy get up and move at like 8AM and saw another guy head back to his house at 8:30 . I don't think to many gun hunters can sit still .


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Today was my 3rd day out for the gun season so far. There was a 3rd guy hunting the property this morning but i don't think he made it to 8 o'clock before calling it quits.

Rained all morning till about 8 then it snowed for 45 minutes then back to rain before it quit altogether just before 9. The second it quit raining a turkey...more specifically...a jake entered a nearby cornfield. 

About an hour later i heard a noise that got my attention in some thick cover about 40yds ahead of me...a brief silence...then i heard it again. Then i saw movement, my heart jumped to my throat, ....maybe it's finally a deer? Then i see a bit of red...followed by some more...damn...not deer...and watched as 7 more jakes came as close as about 25-30yds before spotting my orange apparel on the ground ahead of them and altered there course towards the corn field instead. 1 by 1 they formed a single file line and speedily trotted across the field in the opposite direction. 

They were kinda comical but they are what i saw today. I'm batting 0-3 so far for seeing a deer. Only had 2 zips in archery season...so rifle season has been a bit lackluster so far. Doing a change of pace tomorrow and hitting a different property.


----------



## PAbigbear

pope125 said:


> Matt, I get bashed all the time about rules on this site . I think there are a few laws that are stupid don't mean that I'm going to not obey the laws . Why do you think guys , tresspass, pouch , and break every other law there is ?


Kind of like the illegal ozonics you use.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

King said:


> Congrats Yeti on the new niece! My wife's side of the family has never been involved with hunting so it's been a treat getting to explain the ins and outs and the reasoning we do what we do. All of my nieces and nephews last weekend on Halloween got to see first hand the remnants of a successful hunt and it was neat watching their reactions. One of my nieces even wanted in the picture as you can see below. My three boys and one of my nieces -
> 
> View attachment 3176474


congrats randy, i just saw this now.


----------



## davydtune

pope125 said:


> Lazy!!


Yep that all it ts, they are lazy azz sobs, period.


----------



## davydtune

I was out in 2F the first 3 days of gun on a DMAP and believe it or not I actually only saw one other hunter in the woods. However I strive to get the hell away from everybody :wink: The funny thing though is that it really isn't that hard to get away from everybody, just a little boots on the ground. The bonus is that once everyone pushes the crap out of the "easy" spots all the deer just move to an area most avoid


----------



## pope125

PAbigbear said:


> Kind of like the illegal ozonics you use.


 Did not know it was illegal to use ! Honest mistake , not like guys that purposely break the law . Kill any MATURE CUBS lately ?


----------



## nicko

Bob, I thought you had said you put your clothes in an ozone machine to descent them. Had you also used the Ozonics portable unit in the woods on your hunts? Just wondering what your experience was with the portable unit in the woods if you did use one and if it made a difference with deer as far as you could tell.


----------



## PSU Joe

Was out last night in 5C and saw NOTHING. Not a squirrel, turkey, fox, nothing. Wind was howling at my spot. Tree was swaying so much not sure I would have taken a shot anyways. Died down right at dark. Did see my friendly trespasser again but I was in another stand further away hoping he would push something my way. Once again he entered his spot after 4pm and left at 4:30pm. Not sure what he is expecting to shoot in that 30 minute window!!!! Good luck to anyone out today - wish I was out right now looks promising.


----------



## nicko

We leave for our annual trip up to Potter this afternoon. We'll be hunting all day Saturday, Monday, and Tuesday. Even though I still have a doe tag for this WMU, I don't plan on using it. With two deer already in the freezer, I'm well stocked. It's antlers or bust for me.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Bob, I thought you had said you put your clothes in an ozone machine to descent them. Had you also used the Ozonics portable unit in the woods on your hunts? Just wondering what your experience was with the portable unit in the woods if you did use one and if it made a difference with deer as far as you could tell.


Nick . A few years ago a good friend of mine had a great farm that he hunted in Pa that had a bunch of deer on it . He called me one morning and we got talking he told me about the Ozonics and that he was using one for a week or so and said the thing was unreal how great it worked . He said to me , Bob as much time you spent in the woods , just give it a shot you'll be blown away at how well it works . That afternoon I got on the phone and ordered one , and have been using it know for the last 4 or 5 years . Nick I have been bowhunting for over 42 years with a bow and have to say I can read deer pretty well and how they react to a smell they don't like . Years past I can't tell you how many times I have had big mature does downwind blowing like crazy for ten minutes. After using it for the last few years I can say and people on hear will laugh at me , I can tell you the thing down right works . I can't tell you how many time in the last few years that I have had big mature does downwind at 15 yards and never get blown at . This year I have a a bunch of deer come from the downwind side and never get busted . Had a big mature doe this year came to the left of me got downwind and for 20 minutes walking back and forth coming towards the tree with her nose in the air knew something was not right but never blew . Is it 100% effective? No!! I still hunt the wind . I have a Log6 machine I have been using for years and just bought a Scent Crusher bag back back in October . Every piece of clothing that i wore gets put in one of the machines and get run for 30 minutes then taken out and put in scent free bags or plastic tubs .


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Good luck nicko. Just returned from southern potter , 6 guys in camp , we got three buck. I took a 8 point on Monday morning.


----------



## King

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> congrats randy, i just saw this now.


Thanks brotha.


----------



## nicko

Thanks for the info Bob.


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> Good luck nicko. Just returned from southern potter , 6 guys in camp , we got three buck. I took a 8 point on Monday morning.


Congrats Dave. Any pics you can share?


----------



## PSU Joe

nicko said:


> We leave for our annual trip up to Potter this afternoon. We'll be hunting all day Saturday, Monday, and Tuesday. Even though I still have a doe tag for this WMU, I don't plan on using it. With two deer already in the freezer, I'm well stocked. It's antlers or bust for me.


Good luck Nick!


----------



## River420Bottom

HNTRDAVE said:


> Good luck nicko. Just returned from southern potter , 6 guys in camp , we got three buck. I took a 8 point on Monday morning.


Sounds like a great week, post pics, congrats


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Nick . A few years ago a good friend of mine had a great farm that he hunted in Pa that had a bunch of deer on it . He called me one morning and we got talking he told me about the Ozonics and that he was using one for a week or so and said the thing was unreal how great it worked . He said to me , Bob as much time you spent in the woods , just give it a shot you'll be blown away at how well it works . That afternoon I got on the phone and ordered one , and have been using it know for the last 4 or 5 years . Nick I have been bowhunting for over 42 years with a bow and have to say I can read deer pretty well and how they react to a smell they don't like . Years past I can't tell you how many times I have had big mature does downwind blowing like crazy for ten minutes. After using it for the last few years I can say and people on hear will laugh at me , I can tell you the thing down right works . I can't tell you how many time in the last few years that I have had big mature does downwind at 15 yards and never get blown at . This year I have a a bunch of deer come from the downwind side and never get busted . Had a big mature doe this year came to the left of me got downwind and for 20 minutes walking back and forth coming towards the tree with her nose in the air knew something was not right but never blew . Is it 100% effective? No!! I still hunt the wind . I have a Log6 machine I have been using for years and just bought a Scent Crusher bag back back in October . Every piece of clothing that i wore gets put in one of the machines and get run for 30 minutes then taken out and put in scent free bags or plastic tubs .


Ozone works for sure.My buddy's daughter had a disgruntled boyfriend who put a dead skunk in her car overnight.They used an ozone machine to get the smell out and it worked.I wouldn't be concerned with de-scenting my cloths with an ozone machine.However,ozone is not good for you and I'd never have ozone spraying in my lungs.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Ozone works for sure.My buddy's daughter had a disgruntled boyfriend who put a dead skunk in her car overnight.They used an ozone machine to get the smell out and it worked.I wouldn't be concerned with de-scenting my cloths with an ozone machine.However,ozone is not good for you and I'd never have ozone spraying in my lungs.


I hope your buddy beat that ex-boyfriend with the dead skunk after descenting the car.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Ozone works for sure.My buddy's daughter had a disgruntled boyfriend who put a dead skunk in her car overnight.They used an ozone machine to get the smell out and it worked.I wouldn't be concerned with de-scenting my cloths with an ozone machine.However,ozone is not good for you and I'd never have ozone spraying in my lungs.


We all have to die at sometime ,at least I will die doing something I love .


----------



## TRex18

Quote Originally Posted by PAbigbear View Post 

Kind of like the illegal ozonics you use.



pope125 said:


> Did not know it was illegal to use ! Honest mistake , not like guys that purposely break the law . Kill any MATURE CUBS lately ?



Was this your AAHH-HAAA moment? 

I had too....


----------



## TRex18

Heard of anther GIANT 2f buck killed....27 points I believe....Not speaker buck...


----------



## TRex18

Here it is.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Potter county mountain bucks.


----------



## pope125

HNTRDAVE said:


> Potter county mountain bucks.


Congrats !! Some nice deer there .


----------



## dougell

This picture is legit.They guy in the picture is a personal friend of mine and works for a taxidermist a few miles from my house.The picture was actually taken on the second Thursday of the 2008 rifle season.They were taking the capes from the skinning shed to the studio.The majority were killed on public land in what was 2G.


----------



## nicko

Those are some nice looking deer Dave. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dspell20

A good friend of mine is obsessed with all of the good bucks being shot up north. Of course there are a lot of good bucks in the big woods of areas like Allegheny National Forest. But I don't think he knows how hard it is to hunt them. walking an hour in/out with all day sits isn't for the average person. 

There is a reason why they are getting big in those areas


----------



## dougell

They're getting big for a few reasons.First AR has had impact.Second,the habitat is recovering and with less deer,there's more food for the deer that are there.Last,the pressure in many areas is practically non-existent and it's allowing the deer to get some age on them.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> WCO's don't generally give breaks on FO requirements.


I reached out to the PGC through their FB page and this is the response I received.









Still opened ended. I guess it would be determined by the WCO.


----------



## KMiha

Congrats to all the successful hunters and good luck to those who will be going out in the near future. 

I'm being going out for this first time this week for shotgun, this year that is. It will be the first time with my new savage 20 gauge. Hopefully I can put something down. 

Just to clarify, we can shoot does today and tomorrow in 5C and special regs areas with a shotgun right? Rest of the state is buck only until Monday, right? Just want to make sure I'm reading it correctly.


----------



## fap1800

KMiha said:


> Just to clarify, we can shoot does today and tomorrow in 5C and special regs areas with a shotgun right? Rest of the state is buck only until Monday, right? Just want to make sure I'm reading it correctly.


That's correct.


----------



## TRex18

Yes 2F/ANF area is coming back....not in a total population but quality of the herd. 
Yes guys don't want to hunt it. Hunter effort is down. They want to walk 100yds from their truck....and have cell service. It doesn't work that way up there. 
My goal is to shoot a monster mtn buck with a bow. I feel this is the toughest achievement in my bow world. 
I took the first two weeks of November off this year....hunted hard real hard....kept logs on every detail.....scouted in the summer and know the area very well...
well......I got my ass kick by the ANF (not literally but you know)

after that.....


2B and 5C is a cake walk.....(<-----------Had to stir the pot a little there)


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> That's correct.


Concurrent buck and doe starts up again tomorrow (Saturday) for all the WMUs that were buck only this first week.


----------



## pope125

Its been a pretty warm and mild season so far , been wondering whats it going to be like late season if we get some bitter temp's ?


----------



## schlep1967

KMiha said:


> Congrats to all the successful hunters and good luck to those who will be going out in the near future.
> 
> I'm being going out for this first time this week for shotgun, this year that is. It will be the first time with my new savage 20 gauge. Hopefully I can put something down.
> 
> Just to clarify, we can shoot does today and tomorrow in 5C and special regs areas with a shotgun right? Rest of the state is buck only until Monday, right? Just want to make sure I'm reading it correctly.


Partially incorrect, or maybe we are just considering "special regs" areas differently. WMU's 2B, 5A, 5B, 5C, & 5D could all shoot antlerless the first week.


----------



## Hindy30

I can't believe it took me this long to think of putting a hand warmer inside my beanie hat. It was cold this morning on top of the mountain.

Shot at a coyote this morning about 150 yards from where I killed the one last month. Pretty sure I missed but I wasn't getting down to track a yote during prime time. Other than that, zilch.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

schlep1967 said:


> Partially incorrect, or maybe we are just considering "special regs" areas differently. WMU's 2B, 5A, 5B, 5C, & 5D could all shoot antlerless the first week.


Yes, partially incorrect. I was considering the special regs areas just 2b, 5C and 5D, the ones with the extended archery season.


----------



## KMiha

TRex18 said:


> Yes 2F/ANF area is coming back....not in a total population but quality of the herd.
> Yes guys don't want to hunt it. Hunter effort is down. They want to walk 100yds from their truck....and have cell service. It doesn't work that way up there.
> My goal is to shoot a monster mtn buck with a bow. I feel this is the toughest achievement in my bow world.
> I took the first two weeks of November off this year....hunted hard real hard....kept logs on every detail.....scouted in the summer and know the area very well...
> well......I got my ass kick by the ANF (not literally but you know)
> 
> after that.....
> 
> 
> 2B and 5C is a cake walk.....(<-----------Had to stir the pot a little there)


Guess it depends on what you consider a "monster" buck. To me, in this area, that's 150+. Not a cakewalk in any part of the state.


----------



## skinner2

nicko said:


> Concurrent buck and doe starts up again tomorrow (Saturday) for all the WMUs that were buck only this first week.


I am not looking forward to it either. I had to deal with guys coming through 7:30 am on the opener putting deer drives on already. I am afraid they are going to hammer the doe tomorrow as there was about 12 of them. On another note I was out for a few hours this morning and had a small buck under me . He seemed to be harassing a doe he was following.


----------



## yetihunter1

So quick question...i know not everyone uses scents (doe estrus) but for those who do would you put any out this time of year? Im trying to bag one with a bow in the start of my trip and wont break out the .270 till the end. Curious if they will still work in bringing a buck in to close range for a bow shot. This will be up in lycoming county in the muncy/hughesville area.


----------



## schlep1967

yetihunter1 said:


> So quick question...i know not everyone uses scents (doe estrus) but for those who do would you put any out this time of year? Im trying to bag one with a bow in the start of my trip and wont break out the .270 till the end. Curious if they will still work in bringing a buck in to close range for a bow shot. This will be up in lycoming county in the muncy/hughesville area.


I would say it can't hurt. when I shot the one below on Monday he was right behind a doe.


----------



## dspell20

TRex18 said:


> Yes 2F/ANF area is coming back....not in a total population but quality of the herd.
> Yes guys don't want to hunt it. Hunter effort is down. They want to walk 100yds from their truck....and have cell service. It doesn't work that way up there.
> My goal is to shoot a monster mtn buck with a bow. I feel this is the toughest achievement in my bow world.
> I took the first two weeks of November off this year....hunted hard real hard....kept logs on every detail.....scouted in the summer and know the area very well...
> well......I got my ass kick by the ANF (not literally but you know)
> 
> after that.....
> 
> 
> 2B and 5C is a cake walk.....(<-----------Had to stir the pot a little there)


TRex

The toughest part about 2B is obtaining permission to hunt


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> So quick question...i know not everyone uses scents (doe estrus) but for those who do would you put any out this time of year? Im trying to bag one with a bow in the start of my trip and wont break out the .270 till the end. Curious if they will still work in bringing a buck in to close range for a bow shot. This will be up in lycoming county in the muncy/hughesville area.


I'd go for it. I'm still seeing scrapes being tended to by bucks, which is the latest I've ever seen. It's not just a few either. At my parents' place there are four all within 100 yards of one another.


----------



## jtkratzer

Unnecessary post...


----------



## fap1800

jtkratzer said:


> No it's not. There are several WMUs where buck and doe have been in season since Monday. Or did I misunderstand the question?


The special reg units, which is what he was inquiring about I believe. He wanted to know if he could shoot a doe today in 5C. The concurrent season for buck and doe starts tomorrow for units that were buck only to start. I think I have that right.


----------



## fredbear5

Took this guy at 7am on Monday 11/30 in wmu 2D. biggest to date. then about an hour after I shot the buck this coyote came thru.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

4th day out this week and finally saw a deer...a large bodied gray doe. 

See how tomorrow goes...boss called today and my layoff continues through this coming week. Possibility i'm heading to an archery only property by tuesday next week...sounds promising to me. I have not as of yet, ever hunted during rifle season without a rifle, so this could be a first.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats on the deer guys!

I'm damn near trying to nod off here. This week is starting to catch up me...

Good luck to those going out tomorrow!


----------



## jacobh

Saw 2 small does tonight and that was it


----------



## pope125

Good luck to everyone out this morning and be safe . Still at it with the bow in 5C , maybe something will get pushed to me this morning .


----------



## LetThemGrow

Very calm chilly morning here....heavy frost last night too. Good luck guys!


----------



## Billy H




----------



## pope125

12 doe so far , hope it don't slow down


----------



## Lcavok99

Im out trying my luck for a bear, of course there is a guy sitting directly where my buck fell down last week almost right on top of the gut pile. I wont shoot a doe but well see how the morning goes.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Just had 5 doe , at like 5 yards .


----------



## pope125

19 doe so far !


----------



## KMiha

So, went out last night with a couple other guys on a farm I hunt. Had one of those situations where first guy gut shot the buck and maybe got a little of one lung, buck went to the other guy about 50 yards away and he dropped him in his tracks. Who do you think should get the deer? I didn't get in the middle of it, and let them decide it for themselves. The guy who put the put the kill shot on the buck got the deer, and I get that argument, that the one with the kill shot gets the buck. But the other side of the argument is, if the first guy didn't shoot the buck, it would've never went to the second guy (buck was walking in the opposite direction, the first shot re-routed him to the second guy).


----------



## pope125

30 doe so far , and a spike


----------



## jacobh

I need a spot like pope has. I've seen 2 deer in the past week and a half


----------



## pope125

Can someone tell me where the rifle line is


----------



## pope125

What a morning was good up till 9AM when I had a buck run past at 30 yards with blood all over his shoulder. Total of 35 doe this morning !!


----------



## golfanddeernut

anyone see this buck shot in bradford pa? I started another thread on it.


----------



## jacobh

Yea read back a few pages lol it'll start a mess again


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> I need a spot like pope has. I've seen 2 deer in the past week and a half


Scott , I hunted for close to 42 years and finally have a spot like this . I pray every day I never loose that place . Just found out today helping the neighbor look for his buck that they don't shot does .


----------



## jacobh

Yea man Bob U have a gold mine brother for sure. Good luck


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> What a morning was good up till 9AM when I had a buck run past at 30 yards with blood all over his shoulder. Total of 35 doe this morning !!


Hey Bob, remember that cracker jack_ sharing_ commercial…… :smile:


----------



## aaron_a

Went out with the rifle today and got it done. Hiked in real deep into a public access spot. Bumped this group of deer 3 times before I could get a shot. Took me 4 hours to drag him out.

Ran into a guy at the top of the hill and chatted for a bit. I'm pretty sure his kid ended up killing the deer I wounded a few weeks ago. He showed me a pic, it was a damn nice deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmm60985

I killed my best buck to date with a rifle today. Shot him at 845. 3.5 yr old 8 point. Unfortunately, most of the meat was unusable. The deer suffered what appears to be a broadhead wound across his back. As a result, he had an abscess the size of a grapefruit on his back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

I did an all day sit with my bow on Saturday. Saw 6 doe and 2 small bucks, I consider that a good day. Extremely foggy and frozen frost in the trees made it hard to see past 35 yards till around 11:00 here in 2A. Not much shooting for the doe opener.


----------



## nicko

Doe opener for us up in Potter was very slow. I only saw three deer which I bumped towards my buddy's Dad who got a shot at one but missed cleanly. I did have a coyote coming my way at 7:05am but it busted me reaching for my gun that was hanging from a tree hook. It locked up about 70 yards out but I had no clear shot as there were tree branches in my way. He turned tail and ran. All in all, a down day.

Then about 9am, the sound of heavy machinery started. Turns out the company that has been cutting timber in this lease picked the 1st Saturday of the gun season to start dropping more machines off. The sound of air brakes, metallic clangs, and beeps while their trucks went in reverse was a nice touch. We're just hoping they don't fire those sound monsters up while we're here for two more days.


----------



## BowhunterT100

My wife and I doubled on some doe yesterday what a blast. It was a awesome day in the outdoors what a blessing.


----------



## naturalsteel

Shot a doe at 7:40 yesterday , so i sat for 20 mins drinking my coffee and heard walking in the leaves and i turned around and a nice 8 Pt was coming about 30 yds away. I still have my Buck tag and if i wouldn't have shot the doe , I might have taken him.I have 2 big boys where I hunt and with Late Archery season coming up, decided to wait.Congrats to all those who have scored so far.


----------



## Mathias

My neighbor said it was nonstop shooting upstate yesterday. Next week can't go by quickly enough.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Stopped for some beer and saw packs of blaze orange Busch cans. You know.....so you can be safe while you're hunting AND having a beer.


----------



## dmoose66

AT needs a like button Nicko !


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> My neighbor said it was nonstop shooting upstate yesterday. Next week can't go by quickly enough.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Matt, x2!! Maybe it will rain every day . :smile:


----------



## Mathias

Nick, one of my chores upstate end of this week will be to walk my road frontage and pick up all the empty beer cans....from the rifle/road hunting crowd.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

That's sad Matt.


----------



## LetThemGrow

BowhunterT100 said:


> My wife and I doubled on some doe yesterday what a blast. It was a awesome day in the outdoors what a blessing.


This is refreshing commentary from the trickle of complaining....


----------



## pope125

Back in a tree in the morning , all those does I saw Saturday maybe they will drag in a good buck .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Matt, x2!! Maybe it will rain every day . :smile:



Noooooo!!!! We have two days to go. And the forecast is clear. Hoping to put some deer on the car carrier.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Noooooo!!!! We have two days to go. And the forecast is clear. Hoping to put some deer on the car carrier.


Good luck !! weather looks like its been all season , mild temps !!


----------



## River420Bottom

My dad was able to fill out his buck tag for the first time since the antler restrictions were put in place, out of a stand we hung together behind my house on my property, this guy came through at noon just minutes before I got home from work, my fiance heard his 270 boom. It was an awesome moment seeing him main beam in one hand and his other in the air while I was sprinting through the woods to him, I don't care how many deer I kill or how big they are I don't know if I'll ever be that happy over a deer again.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Hoyt1021 said:


> View attachment 3360113
> View attachment 3360121
> 
> My dad was able to fill out his buck tag for the first time since the antler restrictions were put in place, out of a stand we hung together behind my house on my property, this guy came through at noon just minutes before I got home from work, my fiance heard his 270 boom. It was an awesome moment seeing him main beam in one hand and his other in the air while I was sprinting through the woods to him, I don't care how many deer I kill or how big they are I don't know if I'll ever be that happy over a deer again.


That's awesome and a really nice deer to boot! Congrats to your dad


----------



## Hindy30

Hoyt1021 said:


> View attachment 3360113
> View attachment 3360121
> 
> My dad was able to fill out his buck tag for the first time since the antler restrictions were put in place, out of a stand we hung together behind my house on my property, this guy came through at noon just minutes before I got home from work, my fiance heard his 270 boom. It was an awesome moment seeing him main beam in one hand and his other in the air while I was sprinting through the woods to him, I don't care how many deer I kill or how big they are I don't know if I'll ever be that happy over a deer again.


Love it. Congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Hoyt. You and your family have had a great season.


----------



## Lcavok99

aaron_a said:


> Went out with the rifle today and got it done. Hiked in real deep into a public access spot. Bumped this group of deer 3 times before I could get a shot. Took me 4 hours to drag him out.
> 
> Ran into a guy at the top of the hill and chatted for a bit. I'm pretty sure his kid ended up killing the deer I wounded a few weeks ago. He showed me a pic, it was a damn nice deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a turkey tag. Just sayin

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Saturday morning the 3 of us(my b-in-law, my father and myself) sat tight for 3 hours...my dad was the only 1 of the 3 of us that saw any deer...9 doe, 1 offered a marginal to decent shot opportunity and he passed on it. 10am came along and it was time to head up to the main farm to coordinate for drives. I was reluctant as i mentioned before but participated.

Once up at the main farm we had to wait awhile to get started. The guys up there were still seeing and shooting at deer. Mostly at running deer in the fields and missing them...atleast i'm hoping for the deer...that they were clean misses. All said and done they had put down 4 doe and a buck before we started the drives. They were approx 18-20 something people spread out over 5 of the nearest properties the farm owned. About 16 or so participated in the drives and didn't get into position until near noon for the 1st push.

1st drive produced nothing at all...as did the 2nd. 3rd drive started around 3pm and kicked up deer immediately...which were missed. All said and done...in the neighborhood of 34 deer +/- on the last drive, not 1 taken. 

For rifle season so far... my total remains at 1 live deer seen in 5 days...as does my b-in-law's total. My dad has seen 18 in 3 sits and taken a doe. He saw no deer on the drives either. 

I will most likely hunt everyday this week and see if my "luck" improves.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Lcavok99 said:


> Looks like a turkey tag. Just sayin


Didn't really take notice till you said so...things appear to be a little "off" there to me as well...or are we just being nitpicky?..lol!

*Also* forgot to mention...Saturday evening on the way home, i did see 3 doe and a buck, standing 15yds off the road...with not a care in the world.

*And*...1 of the guys that shares/hunts a property with us was on his way home after quitting early this past friday morning...and saw a large racked buck "mounted" on a doe in Zehner's flats. Exactly how "big" the rack was i don't know but the buck wasn't all that close to the road and he said you couldn't miss seeing the head gear.

*I went for a walk this evening* and found a spot with a fair amount of tracks, beds and quite a few fresh scrapes where there normally isn't much of anything. I think the rifle pressure has temporarily pushed more deer in there than normal but seems promising enough to try it atleast once this week with the bow.


----------



## aaron_a

Lcavok99 said:


> Looks like a turkey tag. Just sayin
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


Tag fell off during the drag. Called the game commission when I realized it wasn't there anymore. They told me to fill out something temporary so I just wrote it on my fall turkey tag. I called again Sunday to get a replacement and they didn't seem to be very concerned. They said to just go to wal mart...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Anyone out this morning with the bow ?? Still at it here this morning in 5C with the bow .


----------



## Mathias

Day off slept til 6:30 feel like a teenager! Hitting it this afternoon and tomorrow morning. I need some of that jerky….


----------



## pope125

Matt , I'm going thru it pretty quick , need a big doe to come by this morning .


----------



## Squirrel

pope125 said:


> Anyone out this morning with the bow ?? Still at it here this morning in 5C with the bow .


Hoping to get out tomorrow with my bow. I always wait until the second week because the state land around here gets hammered the first week but is pretty dead the second week.


----------



## King

I won't get out until late archery season right after Christmas. Working all week. Good luck to all those getting out!


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> My neighbor said it was nonstop shooting upstate yesterday. Next week can't go by quickly enough.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


What part of upstate? We were in the Poconos Monday to Saturday and barely heard any shooting. For the first time in years I didn't even see a dead deer in a truck or carrier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Bradford Co. I keep hearing there are less hunters, I should be so lucky!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiveohrsp

Mathias said:


> Bradford Co. I keep hearing there are less hunters, I should be so lucky!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


where at in Bradford? im up there pretty often.


----------



## Mathias

Bradford Susquehanna border area

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

This is the result of two small drives with my buddy,son and I on a dmap property owned by a timber company.Open to the public and pretty easy access.We saw two other hunters all day.


----------



## fap1800

Congrats, Doug!


----------



## fap1800

I sat on stand with my buddy Saturday and had some action. Saw a spike and yearling doe early at sunrise and then had a 7pt and a few does run by about 50 yards out around 9. They were definitely spooked. About 5 minutes later a shot rang out from the direction the deer ran. I talked to the neighbor and he said it wasn't him or his son that shot. Not sure who else it would have been as it was so close. There's just so much pressure in the area, I can't imagine any of the barely legal bucks making it through the season. We've already seen the number of does drastically decrease the past few years. I know of 12 hunters that are out during the slugger season that are all in a half square mile radius. One of the neighboring properties has an old dude that killed 13 does last year. He doesn't even eat them...he donates them. I'm a bit worried about the deer numbers for next year.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Looks like a good day doug. Congratulations


----------



## dougell

Thanks,a day in the woods with your kid and a couple buddies is always a good day.Archery season is a mission for me and I take it pretty serious.Rifle season is about fun and helping some other people get some action.I never get tired of it.


----------



## pope125

Probably one of the slowest mornings this year , went from seeing 35 deer Saturday to one today . Back at it tonight in a ground blind over a green food plot .


----------



## jtkratzer

pope125 said:


> Anyone out this morning with the bow ?? Still at it here this morning in 5C with the bow .


Brother in law went out in 5B and had a doe at 15 yards, but it was before daylight, and he's looking for a buck. Headed out of the blind mid morning and hoping to get back in this afternoon.


----------



## BowhunterT100

I hear that I doubled with my wife on Saturday with doe what a great time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hamburg Cabelas??


Rumors running through the office Bass Pro bought out the Cabelas in Hamburg, anyone know anything about it...

Joe


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Hamburg Cabelas??
> 
> 
> Rumors running through the office Bass Pro bought out the Cabelas in Hamburg, anyone know anything about it...
> 
> Joe


The rumor started at another store, I think in MN, that Bass Pro bought out Cabelas. However, Cabela's is a publically traded company and nothing official has been released.


----------



## schlep1967

Haven't seen anything definite yet. There was some news on Bass Pro possibly pursuing it. Do a search for "bass pro cabellas buyout". Most of the news is from November 5th & 6th.


----------



## PaHick

jacobh said:


> I need a spot like pope has. I've seen 2 deer in the past week and a half


Same here, had off first week. Hunted everyday, all day except Wednesday cause it poured. I finally seen a 1 horn spike on Saturday morning. Not much shooting. Some areas are just pitiful.


----------



## jacobh

From what I heard the president of Bass Pro bought shares of cabelas so technically he can try to bring investors in to try to buy but that was it





12-Ringer said:


> Hamburg Cabelas??
> 
> 
> Rumors running through the office Bass Pro bought out the Cabelas in Hamburg, anyone know anything about it...
> 
> Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well I thought I'd take a moment to share my brief rifle trip to our camp in Potter. As most have read, it had been 16 years since I took a firearm out after a deer, not because I am at all opposed, simply because once the bowhunting bug bit me, gun hunting just didn't seem to do it for me as much. 

The primary purpose of this trip was to help initiate my son Ty into the fraternity of hunting camp. He has a lot of experience, but it is all with me, my dad and an appearance or two from his cousin and uncle. He has never killed an animal yet, always electing to let the pass during previous close encounters during the archery season. When I realized there would be close to 7 family members at our place I decided to get him up there and see what happened. To be totally honest, I was hoping the mob mentality caught a little and anyone who has been in camp should know what I am referencing: the $1 on the board for the first deer, the stories of hunt and harvest and drag and cold and stand location, wind direction etc....

I can tell you this, without a moments hesitation or hint of reservation, I have never been more proud of him. He was the only kid in camp and accepted the newbie ribbing as though he had spent years in camp; offered respectable, boundary-mindful retorts that made most laugh and offer high-fives. When it was time to work he offered to wash/dry dishes, sweep, vacuum without any prompting from me or others, but when we hit the woods is when things really took a turn.

We hunted on Friday and had a close encounter with what believe to be "the King", unfortunately it happened during a reminder of the differences between walking through the woods and hunting. He jumped from his bed not more than 40 yards from our path and bounded across the bowl into the laurel and beech brush. We were with my Dad and all three of us simply looked at each other in total disgust and bewilderment that we didn't see him before he saw us....

King...


Day one ended with us seeing King, as well as, 11 doe. As we hunted across our lease the amount of encouraging sign was impressive....




My Dad must have seemed to forget all of the tongue lashing he gave me as youngster growing up with regard to still hunting, as it seemed he and Ty were always a few yards in front...and I did take its toll a little on Ty




Day two arrives with the new found talk around the table about fill our doe quota for the lease. We are required to kill 4-8 doe this year as we were not able to kill any last year. We were settled into an area where we were hoping to intercept King again and stayed from 6:40-10, but nothing came through. We made a move to another area and did have 5 doe come through. They were a good poke away (~200 yards) a shot I wouldn't hesitate to take, but Ty struggled a bit to get any of them in the scope of the .270, except for the doe that was facing us straight on and he looked to me to say, "I shouldn't take that shot". We hung out there for a while longer learning that both my brother and my cousin had each taken a doe on the opposite side of the lease.

We made what would be his last move of the day to a ridge top in which we could see along the ridge and into an bowl. We had been settled less than an hour and with me watching our back he says to me, "here they come". I quickly snapped around and didn't see anything at and I when he finally pointed them out they were over 150 yards away slipping through the pole timber. Good fortune was upon us and they ended up making there way to within 50 yards of our location (which he picked out). As he attempted to navigate the .270 with the shooting sticks, the shooting sticks fell over and I thought for a moment, perhaps on purpose, but he shouldered the rifle and made the shot on the lead doe, which was by far the largest of this group.

He was overcome with the level of excitement that I would anticipate and wanted to bound off after her, but we sat and reflected for a few moments. He lead me to the location of the shot, found the first blood, and followed the blood trail to within about 10 feet before he even saw her. His initial reaction at that time was two arms arm in triumph and by the time I closed the 10-yard or so cushion I gave him, it was all tears. I had anticipated and actually hoped for that...he stood over that doe knowing he took her life and I assured him his range of emotion was perfectly acceptable...


My dad was there in minutes, I think somehow he flew from the top of the mountain and within minutes, we all shed a few tears....



He didn't help with the field dressing process, but that was fine with me and we decided to get her out and to the processor at that moment. When arrived at the processor he quickly realized how big his doe was as she was large than any other he had, even bigger than a buck he had hanging. He filled out the card between congratulations from everyone there; customers and employees.

It was at this time that my Dad decided he was going to call it a day, we had about 1:45 left to hunt. When we arrived back at camp I asked Ty if he wanted to go out back to see if we could spot a buck and he elected to call it a day......


----------



## 12-Ringer

I grabbed my gear and set out on little backyard adventure. As I hunted my way down through the pines I spot a nice size deer walking the creek by itself, a quick analysis with the binos and I see it a 4-point. Doesn't this guy walk past me at 35 yards??? All I kept thinking was that Ty could have had a double on his first ever hunt. I watched him work his way up the ridge and just as he crests the top a shot rings out and runs across the ridge top and falls. I watched from my location as a youngster works his way across the ridge to where I thought I saw the deer fall and thought I'd go up an congratulate. 

You see were don't post our land and have agreements with that allow all of us to enjoy each others land. I can go out the back door and enjoy roughly 300 acres. As I approach the kid and I can see that he is standing within feet of the buck, but the buck is still thrashing, picking his head up, trying to stand only to fall back down, but the kid was real close, way too close for my comfort and he didn't have a gun. I ran over to ask if he was OK and could see he was crying. He told me his dad ran down to the house to use the bathroom and he shot this buck after he had left. He said he can't shoot it again that he was too sad and his tears were on a whole other level. I told him to turn his head and I dispatched the buck. By this time I could hear an ATV out on the gas line and his father came running into the woods. His son explained the situation and his father shook my hand and thanked me for helping out his kid. Turns out to be a relative of our neighbor whom I had never met. Interestingly, he didn't tag or field dress it...he roped it to the ATV and said they'd take care of it at the barn :noidea:


By now my night was over so I started the walk back to the house reflecting on the day and all it meant to me and my perception of what it means to some others. When I arrived back I got the word that my cousin had shot a nice buck just before dark and was going to let go overnight. He found blood and tracked it for about 30 yards, but when he heard some movement in the thick laurel he decided to back out. My cousin and his father joined our lease this year and he is not familiar with the terrain and didn't want to get turned around that deep in the dark.

Sunday morning we were there and ready to go about an hour after light. Believe it or not, my son lead the team right to the deer. Of course he wasn't on his own, my cousin was by his side and the rest of us were there lend our support and guidance if needed. 



All told in the two days we hunted, our group took three doe and the 9 in the pic above. My Dad took the 5 earlier in the week that I posted and good friend took this big 8 which we think might be King...his right brow is missing and the hunter said he cannot see where it was broken off, more like he didn't have one...if that is the case then it is NOT KING which means he's still roaming the ground. Not many folks associate buck like this with the mountains of Potter, but they are there as there is more and more areas for them to grow old thanks in big part to a lack of people going up and the privatization of larger land tracks. Even our lease just 10 years ago was open to public hunting, but when the timber company decided to make a few extra bucks and starting gating and converting their properties to private leases, pressure cut down and folks who could get in did...

Just so everyone realizes, it isn't just about the private property and leases, in fact this buck was shot across the street from our lease on public DMAP property....from my perspective is more about the lack of hunters. I couldn't believe one of, if not the biggest sporting goods shops in Coudersport (PCO) and one bigger diners (Kaylies) weren't even open on Saturday (Kaylies) opened later in the day, but there was a time when private landowners even opened their kitchens for breakfast/lunch to hunters and if any store could even sell an fluorescent orange hat they'd be open at 5:00AM...times have changed...look at me 16 years since I've been there during gun season...have a feeling that might change :wink:



I heard from them moments ago and two more doe were taken this morning. They will have 5 hunters in through tomorrow night and 2 hunters Thurs-Sat.

It has been a long time since I was in a deer camp like that and the memories flooded back as if it were yesterday. I am so very thankful to have shared this experience with my son and my father. Even with my uncles who all played a part in my development as a hunter and with my cousins who I am sure I played a role in theirs as I am the oldest of all of the cousins. It was a weekend I will remember forever.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> From what I heard the president of Bass Pro bought shares of cabelas so technically he can try to bring investors in to try to buy but that was it


It was another investment firm that bought shares. I forget the term, but essentially this firm is pushing Cabela's to make cash saving changes like sell part of the business or all of it. A lot of folks called this when Cabela's decided to go public about 10 years ago.

http://www.mcall.com/business/mc-cabelas-seeking-buyer-20151202-story.html


----------



## fap1800

Great story! I'm looking forward to the the time when I can initiate my boys into our NY camp.


----------



## Mr. October

Joe,

Thanks for a great story. I was fortunate enough to be invited to and become part of a traditional PA hunting camp in my 20s. Times, the location, and the people have changed but I cherish every year no matter how good or bad the hunting. 

A special congratulations to your son on his first deer and a nice one at that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Joe, Great story ! Congrats to your son on his first deer , I hope many more to come . I remember my first deer I killed like it was yesterday.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> Thanks,a day in the woods with your kid and a couple buddies is always a good day.Archery season is a mission for me and I take it pretty serious.Rifle season is about fun and helping some other people get some action.I never get tired of it.


That's exactly how I feel about archery vs. rifle season. It's my chance to repay my grandfather, dad, and uncle who put me on a lot of deer starting with my first doe 22 years ago.


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Hamburg Cabelas??
> 
> 
> Rumors running through the office Bass Pro bought out the Cabelas in Hamburg, anyone know anything about it...
> 
> Joe


There's a hedge fund that bought 11% of Cabela's stock this year. It's been pushing them to sell or become more profitable.


----------



## dougell

Good deal Joe.Congradulations to your son on a nice shot.


----------



## Hindy30

Joe,
That's a great story. Congratulations to your boy and everybody that got him to that point. IMO, your friend didn't kill the King because the left brow tine curls differently in your trail cam photo.


----------



## dougell

Joe,20 years ago,it was nothing more than a pipe dream that the northern tier would consistently produce deer like that.It's not Illinois but the chance of killing a decent buck is better now than at any other time in history.Here's a picture of my taxidermist on the last Thursday of rifle season a few years ago,taking capes from the skinning shed to the studio.These are 2G big woods bucks,mostly coming from public land.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> I grabbed my gear and set out on little backyard adventure. As I hunted my way down through the pines I spot a nice size deer walking the creek by itself, a quick analysis with the binos and I see it a 4-point. Doesn't this guy walk past me at 35 yards??? All I kept thinking was that Ty could have had a double on his first ever hunt. I watched him work his way up the ridge and just as he crests the top a shot rings out and runs across the ridge top and falls. I watched from my location as a youngster works his way across the ridge to where I thought I saw the deer fall and thought I'd go up an congratulate.
> 
> You see were don't post our land and have agreements with that allow all of us to enjoy each others land. I can go out the back door and enjoy roughly 300 acres. As I approach the kid and I can see that he is standing within feet of the buck, but the buck is still thrashing, picking his head up, trying to stand only to fall back down, but the kid was real close, way too close for my comfort and he didn't have a gun. I ran over to ask if he was OK and could see he was crying. He told me his dad ran down to the house to use the bathroom and he shot this buck after he had left. He said he can't shoot it again that he was too sad and his tears were on a whole other level. I told him to turn his head and I dispatched the buck. By this time I could hear an ATV out on the gas line and his father came running into the woods. His son explained the situation and his father shook my hand and thanked me for helping out his kid. Turns out to be a relative of our neighbor whom I had never met. Interestingly, he didn't tag or field dress it...he roped it to the ATV and said they'd take care of it at the barn :noidea:
> 
> 
> By now my night was over so I started the walk back to the house reflecting on the day and all it meant to me and my perception of what it means to some others. When I arrived back I got the word that my cousin had shot a nice buck just before dark and was going to let go overnight. He found blood and tracked it for about 30 yards, but when he heard some movement in the thick laurel he decided to back out. My cousin and his father joined our lease this year and he is not familiar with the terrain and didn't want to get turned around that deep in the dark.
> 
> Sunday morning we were there and ready to go about an hour after light. Believe it or not, my son lead the team right to the deer. Of course he wasn't on his own, my cousin was by his side and the rest of us were there lend our support and guidance if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> All told in the two days we hunted, our group took three doe and the 9 in the pic above. My Dad took the 5 earlier in the week that I posted and good friend took this big 8 which we think might be King...his right brow is missing and the hunter said he cannot see where it was broken off, more like he didn't have one...if that is the case then it is NOT KING which means he's still roaming the ground. Not many folks associate buck like this with the mountains of Potter, but they are there as there is more and more areas for them to grow old thanks in big part to a lack of people going up and the privatization of larger land tracks. Even our lease just 10 years ago was open to public hunting, but when the timber company decided to make a few extra bucks and starting gating and converting their properties to private leases, pressure cut down and folks who could get in did...
> 
> Just so everyone realizes, it isn't just about the private property and leases, in fact this buck was shot across the street from our lease on public DMAP property....from my perspective is more about the lack of hunters. I couldn't believe one of, if not the biggest sporting goods shops in Coudersport (PCO) and one bigger diners (Kaylies) weren't even open on Saturday (Kaylies) opened later in the day, but there was a time when private landowners even opened their kitchens for breakfast/lunch to hunters and if any store could even sell an fluorescent orange hat they'd be open at 5:00AM...times have changed...look at me 16 years since I've been there during gun season...have a feeling that might change :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from them moments ago and two more doe were taken this morning. They will have 5 hunters in through tomorrow night and 2 hunters Thurs-Sat.
> 
> It has been a long time since I was in a deer camp like that and the memories flooded back as if it were yesterday. I am so very thankful to have shared this experience with my son and my father. Even with my uncles who all played a part in my development as a hunter and with my cousins who I am sure I played a role in theirs as I am the oldest of all of the cousins. It was a weekend I will remember forever.
> 
> Joe


Good story Joe! Made me miss being at a camp this year. Congrats to your son and all your relatives that tagged out. I would say, looking at the pics, that King is still on his throne up in the mountains of Potter County


----------



## dougell

Joe,why did the kid approach the deer without a gun?How old do you think he was?My buddy's son shot a small spike last Monday and it didn't go over real good with the kid.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Joe,why did the kid approach the deer without a gun?How old do you think he was?My buddy's son shot a small spike last Monday and it didn't go over real good with the kid.


Lever action .30-.30 that he jammed when he tried to chamber the next round. He laid his gun down and ran over to where it fell because he thought it was dead; it didn't start thrashing about until he walked up on it. It was a difficult scene as it was also making some rather disturbing vocalizations. I'm thinking 12-13 yrs old maybe, I didn't ask. Dad made haste getting out of there, in fact, started dragging the deer out with the ATV before he realized his kid's gun was still a few yards away laying on a log. He kept repeating, "we'll tag it and clean it back at the barn"??

Curious, what didn't go over real well, the kill itself, the fact it was a spike, ??

Joe


----------



## dougell

I'm not sure.The kid is good friends with my son and kind of passive.They live on a farm and he raises pigs,steer's and sheep for 4H.He knows what happens to them so you wouldn't think it would bother him doing the killing but I guess it did.He never wants to hunt again.I guess it really just bothered him to kill something.Some people have it in them and some don't.I really think a lot of being a hunter in genetic.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Joe: Congrats to Ty. I really enjoyed your story and the pictures. It is nice to see the kind of land that other people hunt in different parts of the country.


----------



## pope125

Another slow night , back in the tree in the morning . I have been hunting pretty much every day since the beginning of October , Im starting to burn out .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hawkfarm said:


> Joe: Congrats to Ty. I really enjoyed your story and the pictures. It is nice to see the kind of land that other people hunt in different parts of the country.


Thanks! This 600 acre lease is the toughest hunting I've faced save elk hunting the Rockies in western Montana and Idaho. I cut my teeth hunting the big mountains of Potter and we would have never tackled terrain like this years ago. If we did not have ATVs we wouldnt have taken over this lease, virtually impossible to effectively access without them. No doubt a big part of the reason the deer can make it to 5-6 yrs old. Much tougher than our property out back or the other lease I am on next to our house. Nice thing about this lease is that it is small; 7 family members and 3 locals who's property abates the lease (always good idea to keep locals involved) so it is virtually private.

Hope all is well.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Great recap and pics Joe. Sounds like a memorable camp experience for you, Ty, and the whole family.


----------



## nicko

Another slow day for us. My buddy saw 3, I saw 1, buddy's dad saw none. The logging and timbering operations that took place up here in the spring and summer have the woods looking like a moonscape. We still have tomorrow so we're not giving up. 

I suspect this land is a little like what Joe mentioned in regard to his lease which is near us. The difference is we don't have ATVs which will make you think twice about accessing one of the bottom/valley-like areas on foot. You can always walk in and take your time hiking up and out but if you drop a deer in these areas and can't get it out, there's no point in even going down there at all. 

It's a learning year for us on this lease so we're taking it all in. We'll hope we can change our luck tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Another slow day for us. My buddy saw 3, I saw 1, buddy's dad saw none. The logging and timbering operations that took place up here in the spring and summer have the woods looking like a moonscape. We still have tomorrow so we're not giving up.
> 
> I suspect this land is a little like what Joe mentioned in regard to his lease which is near us. The difference is we don't have ATVs which will make you think twice about accessing one of the bottom/valley-like areas on foot. You can always walk in and take your time hiking up and out but if you drop a deer in these areas and can't get it out, there's no point in even going down there at all.
> 
> It's a learning year for us on this lease so we're taking it all in. We'll hope we can change our luck tomorrow.



Good luck Nick...don't forget the backside along the road. Remember I showed you the border past where you turn to enter the pipeline....very few access it that way and it is a flat easy walk.

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice type up Ringer...congrats to your boy and your cousin!

Was that the pic of "King" from last years thread? Either way, the dmap property buck is similar to king but appears to be a different and younger buck in my opinion.
_ _ _

Todays all day sit yielded no deer. Saw another hunter at a quarter to eight this morning coming into my end of the woods. He saw me, put on the breaks and did an about face. Without a doubt trespassing and the owners know who it was...been on an ongoing theme with the guy.

My dad saw 1 deer in a field across the road on the way back to the truck and that was all the deer he saw today. He too, saw 2 other hunters that were dropped off along the road, crossed a posted field and went through the woods to where they did belong. Hell...who know's, maybe they didn't belong there either!?

Heading home we saw a few of the farm boys at another property down the road getting ready to leave, so we stopped to see how their day went. They too, only saw 1 deer today...and had more trespassers on both of the nearby properties they hunted this afternoon. Farmer said also...that his group hunted a property they have in drums this morning and had found out that it had already been pushed out by more trespassers before they got there! He's just about at wits end with the trespassing this year and said if they only owned an acre they would still do it.

Gonna have to start getting the authorities involved or it's never going to even slow these guys down.

A different farmer, at the dmap property, said he drove into that section saturday afternoon and there were deer feeding in the cut cornfield...and nobody was there hunting! There were 2 guys there that morning who saw nothing and heard very little nearby shooting...so they left at 11am.

Back at it in the am.


----------



## jlh42581

Hunted most of Saturday. Passed a doe at five feet with two fawns.

Going to get a free day Thursday and again Friday.

I can totally understand the lack of love for rifle. I've seen several Facebook comments about people quiting due to others.

Probably going to hunt private at least one day.


----------



## Scott Ho

12-Ringer said:


> Hamburg Cabelas??
> 
> 
> Rumors running through the office Bass Pro bought out the Cabelas in Hamburg, anyone know anything about it...
> 
> Joe


Just getting caught up on this thread from the last few days. I do not post much but follow along. 

Elliot Management company is trying to press Cabelas to sell. They are know as an "activist investor" and they essentially do whatever they can to increase the stock price either by trying to force a sale or selling holdings. In this case I believe that they are trying to force Cabelas to sell its real estate portfolio then Cabelas would lease it back from whomever bought it with lots more cash. This in theroy should raise the stock prices and the management company cashes in. 

As of now as far as I know nothing has happened yet, since they are traded they would have to disclose this. 

By the way some nice deer being killed. I am still out with my bow, empty handed to this point.


----------



## strawcat

Joe bring him for the first day that is the best experience a kid can have. I grew up in the hills and nothing can compete with the first day of deer season


----------



## vonfoust

Joe thank you for the write up. What an awesome day. Congratulations. If anyone deserves to get a day like that it's you. 

To everyone. I believe this has been the best PA thread I have ever kept up with. Years past, I had given up by this point. Still time for those of us that haven't connected yet and I wish you all success.


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> Nice type up Ringer...congrats to your boy and your cousin!
> 
> Was that the pic of "King" from last years thread? Either way, the dmap property buck is similar to king but appears to be a different and younger buck in my opinion.
> _ _ _
> 
> Todays all day sit yielded no deer. Saw another hunter at a quarter to eight this morning coming into my end of the woods. He saw me, put on the breaks and did an about face. Without a doubt trespassing and the owners know who it was...been on an ongoing theme with the guy.
> 
> My dad saw 1 deer in a field across the road on the way back to the truck and that was all the deer he saw today. He too, saw 2 other hunters that were dropped off along the road, crossed a posted field and went through the woods to where they did belong. Hell...who know's, maybe they didn't belong there either!?
> 
> Heading home we saw a few of the farm boys at another property down the road getting ready to leave, so we stopped to see how their day went. They too, only saw 1 deer today...and had more trespassers on both of the nearby properties they hunted this afternoon. Farmer said also...that his group hunted a property they have in drums this morning and had found out that it had already been pushed out by more trespassers before they got there! He's just about at wits end with the trespassing this year and said if they only owned an acre they would still do it.
> 
> Gonna have to start getting the authorities involved or it's never going to even slow these guys down.
> 
> A different farmer, at the dmap property, said he drove into that section saturday afternoon and there were deer feeding in the cut cornfield...and nobody was there hunting! There were 2 guys there that morning who saw nothing and heard very little nearby shooting...so they left at 11am.
> 
> Back at it in the am.


Yes...the best King photo is from last year. We have several from this year as well, but none quite as picturesque as that photo.

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Another slow day for us. My buddy saw 3, I saw 1, buddy's dad saw none. The logging and timbering operations that took place up here in the spring and summer have the woods looking like a moonscape. We still have tomorrow so we're not giving up.
> 
> I suspect this land is a little like what Joe mentioned in regard to his lease which is near us. The difference is we don't have ATVs which will make you think twice about accessing one of the bottom/valley-like areas on foot. You can always walk in and take your time hiking up and out but if you drop a deer in these areas and can't get it out, there's no point in even going down there at all.
> 
> It's a learning year for us on this lease so we're taking it all in. We'll hope we can change our luck tomorrow.


Backpack and bone saw is how we do it on the state forest in 2G. No sense limiting yourself because you can't drag one.


----------



## jacobh

Get a truck next yr Nd if we aren't in md take my 4 wheeler Nick it's always here. Good luck




nicko said:


> Another slow day for us. My buddy saw 3, I saw 1, buddy's dad saw none. The logging and timbering operations that took place up here in the spring and summer have the woods looking like a moonscape. We still have tomorrow so we're not giving up.
> 
> I suspect this land is a little like what Joe mentioned in regard to his lease which is near us. The difference is we don't have ATVs which will make you think twice about accessing one of the bottom/valley-like areas on foot. You can always walk in and take your time hiking up and out but if you drop a deer in these areas and can't get it out, there's no point in even going down there at all.
> 
> It's a learning year for us on this lease so we're taking it all in. We'll hope we can change our luck tomorrow.


----------



## pope125

Good luck to everyone still out there trying to get it done . It was tuff dragging my ass out of bed this morning . I pulled a bunch of cameras yesterday and hanging them on the farm a have 3 legitimate shooters on . I got two or three scrapes still getting hit cameras are going over those and found a creek where about three trails tie into one and a camera is going over that . Would love to hang a tree stand off that trail but close to the property line no biggie but the main trail go right under the tree I would hang on .


----------



## Mathias

Getting out of truck to change and head to the stand. Maybe today's the day.......

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

65 degree highs Saturday with 50% chance of rain. Better get it done asap.

I've seen A Lot of big buck pics. Guys are probably thinking that's the new normal. How quickly everyone forgot back to back years of opening rain outs.

That little bump gave us a window into what can be. Unfortunately I don't think it will last. We still have guys shooting 1.5 year old bucks and calling them 5 year old "old swamp donkeys" . PA has a long way to go on education of deer age. Maybe I'm wrong, but currently I don't think so.

State has way too many hunters in my opinion. Many of whom I could do without. It's a good thing we have so much public land cause its already tight.


----------



## primal-bow

jlh42581 said:


> 65 degree highs Saturday with 50% chance of rain. Better get it done asap.
> 
> I've seen A Lot of big buck pics. Guys are probably thinking that's the new normal. How quickly everyone forgot back to back years of opening rain outs.
> 
> That little bump gave us a window into what can be. Unfortunately I don't think it will last. We still have guys shooting 1.5 year old bucks and calling them 5 year old "old swamp donkeys" . PA has a long way to go on education of deer age. Maybe I'm wrong, but currently I don't think so.
> 
> State has way too many hunters in my opinion. Many of whom I could do without. *It's a good thing we have so much public land cause its already tight.*


WHAT I DON'T UNDERSTAND IS WHY CAN THE AMISH get away with shooting so many deer?
i was out on pubilc land (2d) with only 4 Amish guys getting out of a van. later that day my friend said about the Amish guys loading 15-20 does in that van. (same van)


----------



## jlh42581

Four guys shot 15-20 deer in one day? That would be fairly impressive, does he wear glasses? 

I hope not.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Joe!


----------



## pope125

Doctors appointment this morning , have not looked at the wind yet but I will be back at it this afternoon .


----------



## pope125

Just looked at the weather seeing a bunch of S winds and warm temps till Saturday , UGH !! Where the heck are the cold temps ?


----------



## River420Bottom

kgtech said:


> WHAT I DON'T UNDERSTAND IS WHY CAN THE AMISH get away with shooting so many deer?
> i was out on pubilc land (2d) with only 4 Amish guys getting out of a van. later that day my friend said about the Amish guys loading 15-20 does in that van. (same van)


I have Amish neighbors and I don't think the run out of doe tags either... They've been shooting them since the opener of archery and I still hear them shooting behind their house. Well 10 kids = at least 10 tags I guess, not being an ass they are nice people but that's a lot of deer


----------



## River420Bottom

BTW this is 2E, just across 119


----------



## TRex18

Yea 10 to 15 doe with 4 guys on public land? hmmm......


----------



## j.d.m.

TRex18 said:


> Yea 10 to 15 doe with 4 guys on public land? hmmm......


It happens here in 5c with the Amish. Same situation, show up in a few vans, fill them up and off they go. They come in a big group and put big drives on all day they go on archery only areas with no weapon, push as many deer onto game land and hammer them. Legal or not, it's just disgusting to me.


----------



## dougell

I can see it.Two of killed 2 the first day and we killed three this past Saturday on public land.We could have easily killed a bunch more but my buddy doesn't have a doe tag left and I only had one tag left for the one spot and two for the other and I had no interest in dealing with more dead deer..That's only with two guys.The amish are like locusts.They'll have a bunch of guys driving and a bunch of guys shooting.I don't like big groups that shoot everything they see


----------



## black_chill

had an Amish guy get caught last year with 8 deer in his freezer. He had multiple tags that hadn't been used yet also. This is also in 2E, they have moved in on us on both sides and as a result, the deer population has gone down dramatically.


----------



## jlh42581

Im against driving period, dont participate in it but I understand its totally legal. In fact, Id probably fight for your right to do it even though I dont agree. I just dont find it sporting, effective sure but not for this guy, not into it.


----------



## vonfoust

We do a lot of one man 'pushes'. Set up a few people and one guy hunts slowly through an area. If anything gets up, we hope to be moving slowly enough that the deer does not sprint for the next county. Gun and archery are just different. I enjoy both.

I have been a part of a few 15-20 man drives, not really for me. Used to do it during youth season in OH. It was effective, although there were more deer that got through than you would expect. Trying to get a deer to co-operate with a 10 year old that needs about a half hour (give or take a minute or two) to get lined up with the shotgun was fun, but not real productive The kids did learn a lot. Like, not every deer needs shot.


----------



## Darkvador

kgtech said:


> WHAT I DON'T UNDERSTAND IS WHY CAN THE AMISH get away with shooting so many deer?
> i was out on pubilc land (2d) with only 4 Amish guys getting out of a van. later that day my friend said about the Amish guys loading 15-20 does in that van. (same van)


Does anybody turn these guys in? Or is it just fun to tell your buddies what you saw? That's like watching someone break into your neighbors house, not calling the cops, then going online to complain about it. When I see people doing dumb sh.. I call the commish. What they do about it is up to them but at least they know about it.


----------



## dougell

black_chill said:


> had an Amish guy get caught last year with 8 deer in his freezer. He had multiple tags that hadn't been used yet also. This is also in 2E, they have moved in on us on both sides and as a result, the deer population has gone down dramatically.


I'm not part of the "save the deer" crowd but It disgusts me what the Amish do and the way they do it.They kill everything they see and they do it year round.


----------



## dougell

Darkvador said:


> Does anybody turn these guys in? Or is it just fun to tell your buddies what you saw? That's like watching someone break into your neighbors house, not calling the cops, then going online to complain about it. When I see people doing dumb sh.. I call the commish. What they do about it is up to them but at least they know about it.


Around here they get turned in,busted,pay their fines and then go out and do it again.About 10 years ago,they busted an Amish guy in Troutville and he had over 100 deer hides in his barn that he threw down for cow bedding.


----------



## KylePA

By my quick count only 17 days left until late archery season. Looking forward to being out the day after Christmas and a couple weeks for the woods to settle down after rifle season. Just put a cam up behind the house this morning looking forward to see what moved in. I have been getting a lot of deer out back that must have been getting pushed around from gun season. 

Also had a doe in the yard last night with a busted up back leg. She was dragging it pretty bad and not moving real well. Went out this morning expecting her to be dead somewhere but didnt' see anything. There were fresh skid marks on the road about 1/8'' from the house yesterday so I am guessing maybe thats what happened. Regardless she is number one on the hitlist for late season, if she makes it.


----------



## jason03

most of the guys in my area are deer drivers not deer hunters,most of them dont even know what the rut is when talking to them.


----------



## pope125

KylePA said:


> By my quick count only 17 days left until late archery season. Looking forward to being out the day after Christmas and a couple weeks for the woods to settle down after rifle season. Just put a cam up behind the house this morning looking forward to see what moved in. I have been getting a lot of deer out back that must have been getting pushed around from gun season.
> 
> Also had a doe in the yard last night with a busted up back leg. She was dragging it pretty bad and not moving real well. Went out this morning expecting her to be dead somewhere but didnt' see anything. There were fresh skid marks on the road about 1/8'' from the house yesterday so I am guessing maybe thats what happened. Regardless she is number one on the hitlist for late season, if she makes it.


Kyle , glad to see you will take the hurt one out hate to see them suffer . You get a lot a gun hunters around you ? I just hope we get some colder temps in late season .


----------



## Billy H

Kyle, also dont forget that in 5C the annual shotgun doe slaughter runs concurrent with late archery.

My daughter lives in Shwenksville, have some nice bucks around their place.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Kyle, also dont forget that in 5C the annual shotgun doe slaughter runs concurrent with late archery.
> 
> My daughter lives in Shwenksville, have some nice bucks around their place.


Billy , You archery hunt there ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Kyle, also dont forget that in 5C the annual shotgun doe slaughter runs concurrent with late archery.
> 
> My daughter lives in Shwenksville, have some nice bucks around their place.


Yep, some real nice buck...they seem to avoid the areas I have access too though....

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Bob, I have not hunted over there. I could but other guys hunt the place and I'm not the kind to run guys out. I have places to hunt.

Tough area in general to get access to private property.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Bob, I have not hunted over there. I could but other guys hunt the place and I'm not the kind to run guys out. I have places to hunt.
> 
> Tough area in general to get access to private property.


Billy , I have tried getting permission down that way over the years with not luck .


----------



## primal-bow

Darkvador said:


> Does anybody turn these guys in? Or is it just fun to tell your buddies what you saw? That's like watching someone break into your neighbors house, not calling the cops, then going online to complain about it. When I see people doing dumb sh.. I call the commish. What they do about it is up to them but at least they know about it.


i would have turn them in but i only saw them getting of the van.

i'm sure my friend turn them in.


----------



## Mathias

Just think of the shenanigans that will be occurring this Saturday :mg: :jeez: :eek2:


----------



## pope125

Back in a tree in the morning .


----------



## LetThemGrow

Weather is certainly not helping the hunters....



jason03 said:


> most of the guys in my area are deer drivers not deer hunters,most of them dont even know what the rut is when talking to them.


If they are having fun and hunting legally who cares?


----------



## fap1800

Anyone here hunt Jersey? I'm itching to get out and I'm thinking of getting a NR license and hunting some of Jersey's public. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

I'm driving this morning I get to the road my farm is on to my left is my farm look to my right there stands a 150' 10 . I got two stands about 80 yds from where he's at know. Maybe he will cross the road . Almost every time I hunt this farm there are deer all the time along the road driving in .


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> I'm driving this morning I get to the road my farm is on to my left is my farm look to my right there stands a 150' 10 . I got two stands about 80 yds from where he's at know. Maybe he will cross the road . Almost every time I hunt this farm there are deer all the time along the road driving in .


Good luck Bob, hope he crosses over to your side.


----------



## Mathias

Wow, brazen buck standing out in open like that!
Good luck.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I'm driving this morning I get to the road my farm is on to my left is my farm look to my right there stands a 150' 10 . I got two stands about 80 yds from where he's at know. Maybe he will cross the road . Almost every time I hunt this farm there are deer all the time along the road driving in .


Lucky for him you were driving down that road and not a road hunter. Hope it works out for you.

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

fap1800 said:


> Anyone here hunt Jersey? I'm itching to get out and I'm thinking of getting a NR license and hunting some of Jersey's public.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I hunt NJ but on private land. I know a lot of folks hunt the little public land there is but I know many do very well.


----------



## fap1800

Mr. October said:


> I hunt NJ but on private land. I know a lot of folks hunt the little public land there is but I know many do very well.


I might have a line on a farm to hunt, but if that falls through I was thinking 6 Mile Run, which is just an hour from where I am. With such a liberal winter bow season it's kinda hard to pass up.


----------



## King

Careful about carrying any type of firearm with you in NJ, even IF you have a PA concealed carry permit. Not saying you would be carrying, but I'd suggest not either way. A friend of my hunting buddy got pinched a few weeks ago in NJ for carrying in his vehicle even though he had it registered and had a PA CCL. On a traffic stop, the cop asked about any weapons and he was forthright that he did, in fact, have a firearm in the vehicle but had a PA CCL. They don't recognize PA CCL's and he was arrested and detained for a felony. He had to post bail in order to be released until his next hearing. NJ is a sham when it comes to firearms. It's disgusting.


----------



## fap1800

King said:


> Careful about carrying any type of firearm with you in NJ, even IF you have a PA concealed carry permit. Not saying you would be carrying, but I'd suggest not either way. A friend of my hunting buddy got pinched a few weeks ago in NJ for carrying in his vehicle even though he had it registered and had a PA CCL. On a traffic stop, the cop asked about any weapons and he was forthright that he did, in fact, have a firearm in the vehicle but had a PA CCL. They don't recognize PA CCL's and he was arrested and detained for a felony. He had to post bail in order to be released until his next hearing. NJ is a sham when it comes to firearms. It's disgusting.


Oh yeah. I'm completely aware of Jersey's attitude towards CC, or firearms in general, and their lack of reciprocity, but I do appreciate the heads up. If I'm not mistaken, WV is the only bordering state that recognizes our permits.


----------



## schlep1967

fap1800 said:


> Oh yeah. I'm completely aware of Jersey's attitude towards CC, or firearms in general, and their lack of reciprocity, but I do appreciate the heads up. If I'm not mistaken, WV is the only bordering state that recognizes our permits.


Actually if you do a search for Ohio reciprocity you will find that they now accept PA. It is on their Attorney Generals website.


----------



## TauntoHawk

after work today I will leave to hunt with my family at my uncles place in 3C for the final two days (haven't been out in rifle at all). I cut my teeth learning to hunt in those hills and have a lot of great memories but my family's style of hunting differs slightly from what I enjoy so its always an exercise in balance when it comes going up there as I enjoy the familyt aspect greatly but usually can only take a few days of their drives, pushes and shoot at every deer they get a look at. It's hard to listen to them complain at the dinner table about deer numbers and blame the coyotes when there is 3 fawns hanging from the meat pole. Theres a gorgeous mature over 20" wide 8pt though that i had captured on trail cam and saw several times in archery out of range thats in the back of my mind.


----------



## j.d.m.

pope125 said:


> I'm driving this morning I get to the road my farm is on to my left is my farm look to my right there stands a 150' 10 . I got two stands about 80 yds from where he's at know. Maybe he will cross the road . Almost every time I hunt this farm there are deer all the time along the road driving in .


How'd it go? Did that buck torment you tonight?


----------



## John D 194

schlep1967 said:


> Actually if you do a search for Ohio reciprocity you will find that they now accept PA. It is on their Attorney Generals website.


Really. That's good news to hear. When did this come into effect?


----------



## nicko

The trip up to Potter on the new lease was very slow. Sightings went down by the day I think we just spent too much time on one specific area as opposed to branching out. We did meet the president of the lease who passed along how many deer he had seen that day and the previous day and showed us some pictures of bucks that have been dropped and have been caught on trail camera as well. It definitelt got us recharged and thinking better about the property and knowing that the lack of sightings was on us. We knew the first year would be a learning year and figuring some things out. And I still have my buck tag for the late season which I always look forward To.


----------



## Mr. October

King said:


> Careful about carrying any type of firearm with you in NJ, even IF you have a PA concealed carry permit. Not saying you would be carrying, but I'd suggest not either way. A friend of my hunting buddy got pinched a few weeks ago in NJ for carrying in his vehicle even though he had it registered and had a PA CCL. On a traffic stop, the cop asked about any weapons and he was forthright that he did, in fact, have a firearm in the vehicle but had a PA CCL. They don't recognize PA CCL's and he was arrested and detained for a felony. He had to post bail in order to be released until his next hearing. NJ is a sham when it comes to firearms. It's disgusting.


No concealed carry and some difficult laws but when it comes to hunting they are a lot more progressive than PA. They allow bowhunting on Sunday, and you can hunt small game with an air rifle . . among other things.


----------



## pope125

j.d.m. said:


> How'd it go? Did that buck torment you tonight?


I sat the stand yesterday morning till lunch not far from where I saw him and only saw two doe . The two properties across the road from mine alow no hunting , so it makes it tuff .


----------



## schlep1967

From the Ohio Attorney Generals website.

Effective March 23, 2015, Ohio recognizes the concealed handgun license of any non-resident who has a valid concealed handgun license from any other state, regardless of whether Ohio has entered into a reciprocity agreement with that state. Because of Ohio’s recognition of those licenses, the Attorney General has confirmed automatic reciprocity for Ohio license holders with several additional states.


----------



## Mathias

Up at my place upstate. Sitting on the porch enjoying a coffee. First time I've sat here and not seen a single deer. Hosting a survivors benefit Sunday :wink:


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Up at my place upstate. Sitting on the porch enjoying a coffee. First time I've sat here and not seen a single deer. Hosting a survivors benefit Sunday :wink:


Matt , sounding relaxing !! With you on the survivors benefit , be there in spirit .


----------



## PineBarrenNick

fap1800 said:


> I might have a line on a farm to hunt, but if that falls through I was thinking 6 Mile Run, which is just an hour from where I am. With such a liberal winter bow season it's kinda hard to pass up.


just be sure to know which deer zone you are in. one side of road can be unlimited does until February walk across the road and your in a zone that allows only ONE DEER per season. Nick


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Up at my place upstate. Sitting on the porch enjoying a coffee. First time I've sat here and not seen a single deer. Hosting a survivors benefit Sunday :wink:


I hear ya' on that issue...I am trying to gain some perspective on what has happened this season and I am just baffled. While some good deer have certainly been taken, this has been an odd season. I am going to go out on a limb (and I don't think all that far) and say 2016 is going to be a season of BIG BUCK!. 

Not only was the rut somewhat stifled by uncharacteristically warm temps, the opening week of the rifle season was marred by rain and warm temps. The second week temps are hitting close to 70?? TONS of hunting didn't get done in the big mountains because of the week one weather.

I have a few friends in other states OH, IN who feel the same, I guess only time will tell. I along with a few others am looking forward to the brief reprieve between 12/13 and 12/26 - I will have a few feeders filled and cams out just to see what has made it through. 

I guess I am the eternal optimist. 

One good thing about the unseasonably warm temps, I was able to get my new Rize dialed in the backyard...not that it took much. Thing is pretty sweet, a little different to look at, but man it punches the target. More updates later.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)

For those interested. I know it won't stop the debate but it at least gives credence to some numbers.


----------



## King

I was able to as well! The bow is a pretty sweet shooter.


----------



## Mathias

King, nice bow. Yours silent at the shot?


----------



## fap1800

PineBarrenNick said:


> just be sure to know which deer zone you are in. one side of road can be unlimited does until February walk across the road and your in a zone that allows only ONE DEER per season. Nick


Thanks for the heads up. I've never really looked into Jersey's regs before, but I've double checked and 6 Mile Run is in zone 14 and the winter bow season allows for unlimited antlerless and one antlered deer. Season starts Jan 1 and ends Feb 20. The farm, which I at least have leased for next year, is in zone 10 and shares the same regulation set as 14.


----------



## King

Very much so. Still on the fence though as to whether or not I like it more than my Ion.


----------



## Mathias

King said:


> Very much so. Still on the fence though as to whether or not I like it more than my Ion.


I think I've kept my Ion longer than any other bow, it's that good. Still looking for one to knock it off…..


----------



## King

I haven't shot the Rize long enough to make that determination. lol I'll let you know in a couple months. Late archery season for me starts after Christmas.


----------



## Mathias

I'll be sitting with mine for the last hour or so today in my orchard area where the cover is thick and just maybe harbors a deer…..


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> I'll be sitting with mine for the last hour or so today in my orchard area where the cover is thick and just maybe harbors a deer…..


Matt , Good luck!!! After yesterday I needed a hard drink if you know what i mean . Lol!!


----------



## pope125

Im headed out this afternoon sitting a set that i have not sat in over two months, with the leaves wet I should get in there without bumping any deer .


----------



## Mathias

Bob, I didn't see an update. you never saw the big 10 again?


----------



## 12-Ringer

My impressions on the Rize....

Super smooth, more so than I would have imagined in bow with this radical cam design
Back wall is ROCK solid, you will tell quickly if the draw cycle is to short because the wall is so solid, it wants to jump of if they cycle pounds into it 
Well balanced and DEAD in the hand, I mean zero vibration and this is without a stab or any vibration absorption tech on the limbs or string
Uncharacteristically quiet, I was shooting indoors sibe-by-side-by-side with a 16 Elite Impulse, PSE Full Throttle and Maxxis 34...the Rize was by far the most quiet
They arrive personally hand tuned and it was shooting bullet holes within minutes of properly securing a rest
When I got it home, I was wearing out the 10-ring at 40 yards within minutes of securing my site

I am impressed soup-to-nuts with the rig. Threads are very well done and come with a full replacement warranty. Once that peep was set, it didn't budge. Currently set at the same specs as my Synergy yet, sneaking an additional 4fps out of the same 383 grain arrow? Riser and limb finish is impressive as well, I have the Ninja, version. 

No doubt, I'll have more to share when I get a few more shots through it.... 

Joe


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> My impressions on the Rize....
> 
> Joe


How does the feel of the draw cycle compare to your Synergy? I'm currently firing a 2014 Energy 32, but itching for something new.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Bob, I didn't see an update. you never saw the big 10 again?


No sir !! Probably never crossed the road , the one property i saw him on nobody hunts its and the property next to that one has no hunting also . Need to let the air of of something the next two days , been a rough week .


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> My impressions on the Rize....
> 
> Joe


What do you think of the back end of the draw? When I shot the Ion, or Rival? It was one of them. I thought it had quite a build up and then a HUGE dump into the back wall as the cams broke over. It could also have been because it was right off the rack with only a d-loop and whisker biscuit.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hindy30 said:


> How does the feel of the draw cycle compare to your Synergy? I'm currently firing a 2014 Energy 32, but itching for something new.


Very close, but I'd say the Rize is a tad smoother, the rollover isn't quite as steep. For grins and giggles I maxed it out 68lbs. and it was still buttery with very little hump. I won't keep it there because it was a little bit of a struggle, but I had a rough time with a 65lb Synergy at the break point. I have the Rize at 63lbs now.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Very close, but I'd say the Rize is a tad smoother, the rollover isn't quite as steep. For grins and giggles I maxed it out 68lbs. and it was still buttery with very little hump. I won't keep it there because it was a little bit of a struggle, but I had a rough time with a 65lb Synergy at the break point. I have the Rize at 63lbs now.
> 
> Joe


I had a Prime when they first came out , and I could not shoot that thing to save my life . I think it goes to show you what someone can shoot good the other person can't . I get ask a lot what bow should I shot , I say don't shot a bow cause your friend shots it go to a pro shop take 4,5,6 bows off the rack and shot them and never look at the make of the bow . Bottom line shot a bow that fits you .


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> What do you think of the back end of the draw? When I shot the Ion, or Rival? It was one of them. I thought it had quite a build up and then a HUGE dump into the back wall as the cams broke over. It could also have been because it was right off the rack with only a d-loop and whisker biscuit.


There is certainly a dump, but I wouldn't rate it any different than most...I was very impressed with the cycle form start to finish. I was shocked at how stiff the wall is, it really got my attention. The most noticeable difference over many rigs that I have shot is how "dead" the rig is in your hand. It was remarkably noticeable. 

For the record - I did throw a few through the 16 Impuse, and it was nice. Too similar to the E35 I think for folks to hang up their E's, but there are a lot of folks who simply have to have the latest out there so I'm sure they'll sell. If I were to choose right now, the Rize has peaked more of my attention them my current 15 Synergy (even tricked out) and the 16 Impulse, PSE Full throttle (which I also had a chance to shoot a bit).

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I had a Prime when they first came out , and I could not shoot that thing to save my life . I think it goes to show you what someone can shoot good the other person can't . I get ask a lot what bow should I shot , I say don't shot a bow cause your friend shots it go to a pro shop take 4,5,6 bows off the rack and shot them and never look at the make of the bow . Bottom line shot a bow that fits you .


Couldn't agree more Bob, part of the reason why I share my experiences and look for others. No substitute for direct test, but it can get a bit overwhelming trying to figure out where to start looking as the market is saturated with equipment.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

Curious how the valley is on the Rize? I shoot a 13 Hunter which has a very generous valley, which I really like. Almost have to push it forward to let down. Looking at the Prime specs, it seems the Ion would be more comparable though.


----------



## Hindy30

pope125 said:


> I had a Prime when they first came out , and I could not shoot that thing to save my life . I think it goes to show you what someone can shoot good the other person can't . I get ask a lot what bow should I shot , I say don't shot a bow cause your friend shots it go to a pro shop take 4,5,6 bows off the rack and shot them and never look at the make of the bow . Bottom line shot a bow that fits you .


Plus, that's a lot of fun. I don't often get to shoot a bunch of bows that don't belong to me.


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Very close, but I'd say the Rize is a tad smoother, the rollover isn't quite as steep. For grins and giggles I maxed it out 68lbs. and it was still buttery with very little hump. I won't keep it there because it was a little bit of a struggle, but I had a rough time with a 65lb Synergy at the break point. I have the Rize at 63lbs now.
> 
> Joe





12-Ringer said:


> it can get a bit overwhelming trying to figure out where to start looking as the *market is saturated* with equipment.
> 
> Joe


Thanks. This is exactly why I like to ask around before going. I want to shoot more than three bows, but I don't have time or patience to shoot 10.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Curious how the valley is on the Rize? I shoot a 13 Hunter which has a very generous valley, which I really like. Almost have to push it forward to let down. Looking at the Prime specs, it seems the Ion would be more comparable though.


The valley on the Rize is very comparable to the Hunter....I wish I would have thought to say that...if I ere comparing it to the Elites that I have shot the last few years, the Hunter would be the closest. The only reason I never kept the Hunter or the Pulse, is because the GT500 seemed to me to have the best of both along with the slightly longer a2a that I prefer....The Rize, in my humble opinion is the closest that I have shot to the GT500, but it seems to transfer a little more energy directly to the arrow, thus getting better fps with the same setup and less energy being absorbed by the bow. Perhaps it has something to do with the radical cam design, unique limb pockets, or the 82x aluminum riser....whatever it is be careful picking one up...you just might walk out with one....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hindy30 said:


> Plus, that's a lot of fun. I don't often get to shoot a bunch of bows that don't belong to me.


Another reason why LAS is the place to go....all of their techs very patient and understand for most who walk through their doors we are making a considerable investment. The bow wall there can be intimidating, especially if you don't have a list narrowed a bit, but they tend to listen, watch, and recommend what fits your needs best (wallet included) and it might be away from what you first thought when you went in. If you are going to trust folks in this industry these are the guys to see.

It was nice yesterday, I got to spend most of my time with Ross, but that didn't stop a little ribbing from Dale, Moose shooting his expertise on rest and vane clearance and Jeff reminding me about the warranty card for the lifetime thread replacement that Prime runs on the Rize. The ride home yesterday was almost 90-munutes and I didn't mind one bit...even ran into bucknut getting his lady all set up with some purple crested arrows and got to share some stories and pics...

Joe


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> I had a Prime when they first came out , and I could not shoot that thing to save my life . I think it goes to show you what someone can shoot good the other person can't . I get ask a lot what bow should I shot , I say don't shot a bow cause your friend shots it go to a pro shop take 4,5,6 bows off the rack and shot them and never look at the make of the bow . Bottom line shot a bow that fits you .


I agree!! I found it funny when I looked at the PSE Carbon Air, Hoyt Defiant, and Mathews Halon threads this year and how many "fanboys" had already placed their order for the bow before their shops even had the bows in to try out!! Probably the reason why there are new bows that show up on the classifieds two months after the bows come out. Also, one of the problems I have with buying a bow on the classifieds here, is more because I don't want to buy a bow that is two years old that most shops wont have for me to shoot, and then not like it. 

Thanks for the feedback 12-Ringer. I understand everyone notices/feels different aspects of bows, it is just always good to hear reviews of other bows and what others think. LAS is great too. When I went there last February, if they didn't have a demo bow already set up, they just pulled one right off the wall with no hesitation and threw a d-loop and whisker biscuit on it. They ask what bows you want to shoot, and they take them off the rack, no hesitation.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> LAS is great too. When I went there last February, if they didn't have a demo bow already set up, they just pulled one right off the wall with no hesitation and threw a d-loop and whisker biscuit on it. They ask what bows you want to shoot, and they take them off the rack, no hesitation.


Even better,,,,they don't seem p.oed. if they quick set up one rig and then you ask to try something else...pretty awesome place

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Even better,,,,they don't seem p.oed. if they quick set up one rig and then you ask to try something else...pretty awesome place
> 
> Joe


I went there last week with another AT member to shot some bows I think between he and myself i think we had 7 or 8 bows we were shooting . Moose did not seem on bit annoyed.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> There is certainly a dump, but I wouldn't rate it any different than most...I was very impressed with the cycle form start to finish. I was shocked at how stiff the wall is, it really got my attention. The most noticeable difference over many rigs that I have shot is how "dead" the rig is in your hand. It was remarkably noticeable.
> 
> For the record - I did throw a few through the 16 Impuse, and it was nice. Too similar to the E35 I think for folks to hang up their E's, but there are a lot of folks who simply have to have the latest out there so I'm sure they'll sell. If I were to choose right now, the Rize has peaked more of my attention them my current 15 Synergy (even tricked out) and the 16 Impulse, PSE Full throttle (which I also had a chance to shoot a bit).
> 
> 
> Joe


I bought an impulse31 a few weeks ago.It has a wicked dump before it breaks over and then it has the most solid back wall of any bow I've ever shot.You almost have to push it,to let it down.It took some getting used to but it's fine.


----------



## Hindy30

All this discussion of LAS reminded me of this question. Does LAS have any recurve experts? I have a 1960's pro hoyt medalist that I need someone to look at. I know there is a separate traditional forum, but my first thought was to find someone at LAS.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hindy30 said:


> All this discussion of LAS reminded me of this question. Does LAS have any recurve experts? I have a 1960's pro hoyt medalist that I need someone to look at. I know there is a separate traditional forum, but my first thought was to find someone at LAS.


Dale knows is his stuff and if there is someone there who knows more, he'll point you in that direction with a smile. He was working with someone on a breakdown recurve while I was there yesterday.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I bought an impulse31 a few weeks ago.It has a wicked dump before it breaks over and then it has the most solid back wall of any bow I've ever shot.You almost have to push it,to let it down.It took some getting used to but it's fine.


Couldn't agree more about the dump, which was a little shocking as that is a bit atypical of the Elite line-up. As for the wall, to me the Rize was "better", really unlike any I've ever felt, but we're all different in all aspects of how we shoot. 

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Another reason why LAS is the place to go....all of their techs very patient and understand for most who walk through their doors we are making a considerable investment. The bow wall there can be intimidating, especially if you don't have a list narrowed a bit, but they tend to listen, watch, and recommend what fits your needs best (wallet included) and it might be away from what you first thought when you went in. If you are going to trust folks in this industry these are the guys to see.
> 
> It was nice yesterday, I got to spend most of my time with Ross, but that didn't stop a little ribbing from Dale, Moose shooting his expertise on rest and vane clearance and Jeff reminding me about the warranty card for the lifetime thread replacement that Prime runs on the Rize. The ride home yesterday was almost 90-munutes and I didn't mind one bit...even ran into bucknut getting his lady all set up with some purple crested arrows and got to share some stories and pics...
> 
> Joe


Joe, What rest and vanes do you use . Im thinking of switching from the AAE Max Hunter , to the Blazer's .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, What rest and vanes do you use . Im thinking of switching from the AAE Max Hunter , to the Blazer's .


Bob, I have always been a big fan of the Limb Driver Pro V rest, however, I did give the G5 CMax rest a try with the Rize, but they just wouldn't play nice together. I think the CMax was getting a little bounce and thus creating some clearance issues. There were a bunch of the guys gawking at the set-up and vested in getting to tune, but as the minutes turned into hours, Moose and Ross talked me into the NAP Apache Carbon. I can say it tuned almost instantly and I committed to that rest on my Rize (for now). 

I am a little "old fashioned" and have refused to move to the blazers, primarily because I have yet to (and maybe never will) move to a mechanical broadhead. I shoot the 4" AEE Elite plastifletch to help stabilize the Muzzy Mx4's. This has been a deadly combo for me for a long time. 

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Bob, I have always been a big fan of the Limb Driver Pro V rest, however, I did give the G5 CMax rest a try with the Rize, but they just wouldn't play nice together. I think the CMax was getting a little bounce and thus creating some clearance issues. There were a bunch of the guys gawking at the set-up and vested in getting to tune, but as the minutes turned into hours, Moose and Ross talked me into the NAP Apache Carbon. I can say it tuned almost instantly and I committed to that rest on my Rize (for now).
> 
> I am a little "old fashioned" and have refused to move to the blazers, primarily because I have yet to (and maybe never will) move to a mechanical broadhead. I shoot the 4" AEE Elite plastifletch to help stabilize the Muzzy Mx4's. This has been a deadly combo for me for a long time.
> 
> Joe


Joe , One of the tech's at LAS last week had that rest on there Bear bow looked like a nice rest . I used to shoot 4in vanes for the longest time with a real heavy shaft . Mussy is a great head . You have a nice set-up there .


----------



## dougell

I put a trophy taker smackdown on mine.I'm actually very impressed with it.


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> I put a trophy taker smackdown on mine.I'm actually very impressed with it.


I've heard a lot of good things about those. Thought about trying one on my next bow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe , One of the tech's at LAS last week had that rest on there Bear bow looked like a nice rest . I used to shoot 4in vanes for the longest time with a real heavy shaft . Mussy is a great head . You have a nice set-up there .


Very popular with the staffers there, majority shoot that rest.



dougell said:


> I put a trophy taker smackdown on mine.I'm actually very impressed with it.


I shot the TT (not smackdown model) before I went with a limb driven rests year ago. The LD rests appealed to me because there is no chance of interference with the timing/cams etc....I have seen cable driven drop-away rests that were not properly set-up create significant deflection with regard to the cable path. Just like anything else, if they are set properly, no issue...obviously I believe it as the Apache is also cable driven

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> The valley on the Rize is very comparable to the Hunter....I wish I would have thought to say that...if I ere comparing it to the Elites that I have shot the last few years, the Hunter would be the closest. The only reason I never kept the Hunter or the Pulse, is because the GT500 seemed to me to have the best of both along with the slightly longer a2a that I prefer....The Rize, in my humble opinion is the closest that I have shot to the GT500, but it seems to transfer a little more energy directly to the arrow, thus getting better fps with the same setup and less energy being absorbed by the bow. Perhaps it has something to do with the radical cam design, unique limb pockets, or the 82x aluminum riser....whatever it is be careful picking one up...you just might walk out with one....
> 
> Joe


Thanks for sharing. I don't think I should shoot one. There's a reason I tend to stay away from the new bows, especially at LAS. Impulse takes over and the next thing I know I have a new bow and my wife has me on the couch. My Hunter is just over 2 years old. I had been shooting a Bowtech Tribute prior to that and probably didn't even need the Hunter. Now that I've been shooting the Hunter I'm thinking that I'm going to rebuild the Tribute with Rev cams.


----------



## pope125

All settled in , this is nuts its December and I'm hunting without a jacket . Not expecting much , if they move I don't think it will be close to dark .


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Pope!!!


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Very popular with the staffers there, majority shoot that rest.
> 
> 
> 
> I shot the TT (not smackdown model) before I went with a limb driven rests year ago. The LD rests appealed to me because there is no chance of interference with the timing/cams etc....I have seen cable driven drop-away rests that were not properly set-up create significant deflection with regard to the cable path. Just like anything else, if they are set properly, no issue...obviously I believe it as the Apache is also cable driven
> 
> Joe


The smackdown is limb driven.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Stuck in traffic on the ride home...they seem to know 









Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> The smackdown is limb driven.


Cool...I didn't know that....like I said the early TT was not. Do you prefer the LD rests or was it something new for you to try?


----------



## jlh42581

I cant wait to go sweat in the rain tomorrow


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Cool...I didn't know that....like I said the early TT was not. Do you prefer the LD rests or was it something new for you to try?


I wanted a limb driven rest with a binary cam and it's what he had in stock.I had one of the original LD's on a bowtech tribute and didn't really care for it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I wanted a limb driven rest with a binary cam and it's what he had in stock.I had one of the original LD's on a bowtech tribute and didn't really care for it.


Me neither, they made some significant upgrades with the Pro-V - I love mind on my GT500 and my Synergy. Always open to try somethng new, the Apache seems to meet performance needs so far. I'll get a session in tongiht in the basement and early tomorrow morning. If things go well, might get it out on its first hunt tomorrow afternoon.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Where u located at? Weatherbug for SE Pa shows warm but no rain


QUOTE=jlh42581;1082884178]I cant wait to go sweat in the rain tomorrow[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

I hope these gun hunters push some deer around tomorrow , cause this week was horriable deer movement wise .


----------



## nicko

I'll be sitting out the last day of the gun season tomorrow. Gotta get Christmas going at home and got started today. Can't decorate and not represent the animals that consume so much of our time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good, we do something similar with all of our sheds and of course all of the shoulder mounts get adorned with the Santa hats....at least a couple are of the camo variety. Euros get banished to the basement....popular around Halloween, not so much Christmas.

Joe


----------



## pope125

Good luck to everyone headed out in the morning good luck and be safe .


----------



## nicko

I'm going to take this 1.5 week break from hunting to recharge for the late season. I love the post-Christmas season and the fact that only the diehards are in the woods starting 12/26. I just hope this spring-like weather lets up and we get some normal winter-type conditions and temps. I've never hunted Potter in the late season but I'm thinking about trying to squeeze one last trip in upstate before the season comes to a close.


----------



## manowar669

Got out for 2 hoursish after work. Saw a mink and another hunter.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I'll be sitting out the last day of the gun season tomorrow. Gotta get Christmas going at home and got started today. Can't decorate and not represent the animals that consume so much of our time.


Nick , Are they sheds in that basket ?


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> I love the post-Christmas season and the fact that only the diehards are in the woods starting 12/26. I just hope this spring-like weather lets up and we get some normal winter-type conditions and temps.


Ditto that. Can it get cold already, please? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

The only reason I prefer the cold this time of year is because it keeps the wimps wrapped in their bedsheets. Not like the fall when I am hoping to get the buck up and moving. Late season hunting is a totally different animal.

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

jacobh said:


> Where u located at? Weatherbug for SE Pa shows warm but no rain
> 
> 
> QUOTE=jlh42581;1082884178]I cant wait to go sweat in the rain tomorrow


[/QUOTE]
North central


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick , Are they sheds in that basket ?


One set of synthetic rattling antlers, one set of antlers from a dead buck I found in the woods, and one set from the last buck I shot in 2010.


----------



## PSU Joe

Thanks for all the talk on the new gear! My son just turned 18 and need to get him a new bow (for him anyways) and been debating getting him something or after hearing all this talk might give him my Z7 and go to LAS and shop for something new myself. Would have to shoot the Rize (among others of course), look at the Apache and TT and have been itching to get a new single pin sight anyways. Shoot with glasses and get a differential parallax between the green, yellow and red pins that makes a difference now that I am shooting decently. As somebody just said might be worth being banished to the couch for a few days!!!!!!

Good luck to anyone out today. I went out last night and saw one small doe at a distance, nothing else except squirrels.


----------



## pope125

Boy do I hate gun season !! Saw like 15 doe from the stand . Started hearing a lot of close shots got out of the stand and did some patrolling ,here I get to the south side of farm and neighbors are shooting up a storm . Shot like 7 or 8 times all of a sudden I see some deer running , all said and done they were herded up like 35 deer all together . Good thing they were headed back to were I was sitting this morning .


----------



## 12-Ringer

PSU Joe said:


> Thanks for all the talk on the new gear! My son just turned 18 and need to get him a new bow (for him anyways) and been debating getting him something or after hearing all this talk might give him my Z7 and go to LAS and shop for something new myself. Would have to shoot the Rize (among others of course), look at the Apache and TT and have been itching to get a new single pin sight anyways. Shoot with glasses and get a differential parallax between the green, yellow and red pins that makes a difference now that I am shooting decently. As somebody just said might be worth being banished to the couch for a few days!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to anyone out today. I went out last night and saw one small doe at a distance, nothing else except squirrels.


My Pop wears glasses...he went with an HHA with I believe a 4x lens and he swears by it...


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Boy do I hate gun season !! Saw like 15 doe from the stand . Started hearing a lot of close shots got out of the stand and did some patrolling ,here I get to the south side of farm and neighbors are shooting up a storm . Shot like 7 or 8 times all of a sudden I see some deer running , all said and done they were herded up like 35 deer all together . Good thing they were headed back to were I was sitting this morning .


I hear ya...I'm home this morning broadhead tuning with the Rize, buddy texts and asks me what I've seen this morning. When I tell him I am home he proceeds to tell me someone is in my "fence stand", he just assumed it was me.

I tend not to use broad strokes as u realize they are "unfair", but so much LESS of this type of nonsense happens during the bow season. 

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> My Pop wears glasses...he went with an HHA with I believe a 4x lens and he swears by it...


Thanks Joe. Been looking at the HHA's and plan to get one after the season to try out. My red pins seem to be the worst and I have to adjust 4 inches left at 40 yards just to deal with the parallax. A real PIA.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I hear ya...I'm home this morning broadhead tuning with the Rize, buddy texts and asks me what I've seen this morning. When I tell him I am home he proceeds to tell me someone is in my "fence stand", he just assumed it was me.
> 
> I tend not to use broad strokes as u realize they are "unfair", but so much LESS of this type of nonsense happens during the bow season.
> 
> Joe


Joe , So true !!! In all ended up seeing 40+ doe this morning not a single buck.


----------



## jacobh

Well I have a bad pic on my game cam looks real foggy! Anyways it's a small buck standing there and he has a y on one side and a spike on other so going through the pics and boom his one sides gone!!! Must be shedding??? Gonna go see it should be laying there


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> I hear ya...I'm home this morning broadhead tuning with the Rize, buddy texts and asks me what I've seen this morning. When I tell him I am home he proceeds to tell me someone is in my "fence stand", he just assumed it was me.
> 
> I tend not to use broad strokes as u realize they are "unfair", but so much LESS of this type of nonsense happens during the bow season.
> 
> Joe


Probably true. But you have to remember that with camo and no orange it's harder to know about the problem. 

I have personally had quite a few problems with other bow hunters over the past few years. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Well I have a bad pic on my game cam looks real foggy! Anyways it's a small buck standing there and he has a y on one side and a spike on other so going through the pics and boom his one sides gone!!! Must be shedding??? Gonna go see it should be laying there


Busted it off from fighting


----------



## pope125

I saw 40+ doe this morning I will bet the house I will not see a deer tonight . Any takers ?


----------



## jacobh

Never found it. No it was back to back photos. I'll try to post pics although they're bad looking



QUOTE=pope125;1082917986]Busted it off from fighting[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Haha pope U are right just went back through. Seems the 2 bucks look almost identical except 1 has a tiny y the other does not. One pic was 2:00 next pic 2:01 1st both antlers next only 1. My bad


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hindy30 said:


> Probably true. But you have to remember that with camo and no orange it's harder to know about the problem.
> 
> I have personally had quite a few problems with other bow hunters over the past few years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Oh I'm sure folks have been in that stand before, someone once even left a note, "this stand is in the perfect spot". Even found a Cabelas brand arrow tipped with a Rage buried in the ground about 15 yards from it last spring while shed hunting....and I don't shoot those arrows?

I guess knowing in the back of your mind as opposed to your buddy texting thinking he's looking at you in the stand is the difference (lol). 

Joe


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Oh I'm sure folks have been in that stand before, someone once even left a note, "this stand is in the perfect spot". Even found a Cabelas brand arrow tipped with a Rage buried in the ground about 15 yards from it last spring while shed hunting....and I don't shoot those arrows?
> 
> I guess knowing in the back of your mind as opposed to your buddy texting thinking he's looking at you in the stand is the difference (lol).
> 
> Joe


That is beyond frustrating. I've been there. Well, I've never received a note. 

Found fresh boot prints in the snow on the platform of a homemade stand 2 years ago. It snowed the night before, I sat there in the evening. I could see the yellow posters from the stand. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Joe , what did LAS do to your prime ? I see u were broad head tuning this morning .


----------



## skinner2

Well I might be the odd guy out here but I am glad our rifle season is over here. I probably shouldn't feel like I do but can't help myself. I have no problem at all with anyone who enjoys firearms as its their choice what they wish to hunt with. It's just how some of them that go about it that rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## pope125

Well that had to be the toughest sit in a long time , not because I did not see a deer because the amount of shots I herd was unreal . Sitting here thinking how many deer are wounded and suffering tonight . Im glad the best farm I have is in 5C but its Berks Co and they they have no late season gun . I will be able to sit in peace the late season without hearing a shot every 5 minutes .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe , what did LAS do to your prime ? I see u were broad head tuning this morning .


Set my nock, rest, and peep. Paper tuned my field tip...

I always tune with my broadheads to be sure and luckily the MX4s hit the same exact spot as my field tips.

I put my own sight on when I got home so I had a little tinkering to do with that as well.

Never made it out tonight, but I should be set for 2 weeks from now.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Set my nock, rest, and peep. Paper tuned my field tip...
> 
> I always tune with my broadheads to be sure and luckily the MX4s hit the same exact spot as my field tips.
> 
> I put my own sight on when I got home so I had a little tinkering to do with that as well.
> 
> Never made it out tonight, but I should be set for 2 weeks from now.
> 
> Joe


Im hoping to get my Elite back next week and hope to spend the next two weeks getting it dialed in and get comfortable with it and hope to shot some does in the late season with it .


----------



## nicko

There really is one main difference between gun season and bow season......gun shots can be heard from a mile or more away but with a bow, unless you are the one shooting the bow, nobody else knows a shot was taken.

Imagine if every bow shot made throughout the season made the same sound as a rifle shot for everybody to hear. Would gun season still be looked at with the same disdain? Just because gun shots are ringing out does not mean deer are being wounded and not recovered. Heck, all anybody needs to do is cruise through the bowhunting section here throughout the seasons and see how many wounded deer threads there are. I have no statistics to support this but I would not be surprised if the wound / lost deer ratio of deer shot with a bow well exceeded the rate of deer wounded / lost with a gun.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Im hoping to get my Elite back next week and hope to spend the next two weeks getting it dialed in and get comfortable with it and hope to shot some does in the late season with it .


If you ever want any local tuning help Bob, let me know. Elites are all I shoot and they are very easy to tune.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> If you ever want any local tuning help Bob, let me know. Elites are all I shoot and they are very easy to tune.


Nick , sounds good !! One of these days I need to start learning how to do my own work . Can you tie in peeps and put on D loops ?


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> There really is one main difference between gun season and bow season......gun shots can be heard from a mile or more away but with a bow, unless you are the one shooting the bow, nobody else knows a shot was taken.
> 
> Imagine if every bow shot made throughout the season made the same sound as a rifle shot for everybody to hear. Would gun season still be looked at with the same disdain? Just because gun shots are ringing out does not mean deer are being wounded and not recovered. Heck, all anybody needs to do is cruise through the bowhunting section here throughout the seasons and see how many wounded deer threads there are. I have no statistics to support this but I would not be surprised if the wound / lost deer ratio of deer shot with a bow well exceeded the rate of deer wounded / lost with a gun.


Nick , Your taking to a guy that has not hunted with a gun in over 20+ years . Im and life member of the NRA , I guess what bothers me the most is archery you pretty much get one shot with a gun you get a second and third chance .How many gun hunters can hit a running deer at say 60 yards ? Tonight I herd so many two , to three shots at one time tells me they missed the first shot and you know there shooting at a running deer . To me its 100% with a bow or nothing . I am so glad rifle hunting is over in Berks Co.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> There really is one main difference between gun season and bow season......gun shots can be heard from a mile or more away but with a bow, unless you are the one shooting the bow, nobody else knows a shot was taken.
> 
> Imagine if every bow shot made throughout the season made the same sound as a rifle shot for everybody to hear. Would gun season still be looked at with the same disdain? Just because gun shots are ringing out does not mean deer are being wounded and not recovered. Heck, all anybody needs to do is cruise through the bowhunting section here throughout the seasons and see how many wounded deer threads there are. I have no statistics to support this but I would not be surprised if the wound / lost deer ratio of deer shot with a bow well exceeded the rate of deer wounded / lost with a gun.


Totally agree...you said something unpopular and you said it well.


----------



## jacobh

Pope why not try a muzzleloader?? Once and done


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> There really is one main difference between gun season and bow season......gun shots can be heard from a mile or more away but with a bow, unless you are the one shooting the bow, nobody else knows a shot was taken.
> 
> Imagine if every bow shot made throughout the season made the same sound as a rifle shot for everybody to hear. Would gun season still be looked at with the same disdain? Just because gun shots are ringing out does not mean deer are being wounded and not recovered. Heck, all anybody needs to do is cruise through the bowhunting section here throughout the seasons and see how many wounded deer threads there are. I have no statistics to support this but I would not be surprised if the wound / lost deer ratio of deer shot with a bow well exceeded the rate of deer wounded / lost with a gun.


Nick , most of the wounded deer with a bow come from guys taking shots they should not be talking .I have seen guys be great shots on a 3D target you put and animal in front of them couldn't hit the broad side of a barn . I have been bowhunting over 42 years and this is not bragging , I think I've wounded two deer with a bow in 42 years of bowhunting and if I told you how many I've killed you would probably call me a lier . I only take shots that I'm 110 % sure i can kill that animal , and most of the deer i have killed have been within 25 yards .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick , sounds good !! One of these days I need to start learning how to do my own work . Can you tie in peeps and put on D loops ?


Absolutely Bob. Those are probably the first two things I learned to do myself. I started off small doing things I didn't want have to run to the shop for every time I needed something done. From there, it just evolved into learning everything and doing everything myself. Also, You can also learn a lot just by watching YouTube videos on how tuning. There's a lot of good info and instructional vids out there.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Pope why not try a muzzleloader?? Once and done



Scott, I have no desire to shot one with a gun. There could of been 150' 10 point in my back yard today at 70yds from my back door and I do have guns in my safe, I would of never even thought of running to my safe and grabbing a gun and shooting it .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick , most of the wounded deer with a bow come from guys taking shots they should not be talking .I have seen guys be great shots on a 3D target you put and animal in front of them couldn't hit the broad side of a barn . I have been bowhunting over 42 years and this is not bragging , I think I've wounded two deer with a bow in 42 years of bowhunting and if I told you how many I've killed you would probably call me a lier . I only take shots that I'm 110 % sure i can kill that animal , and most of the deer i have killed have been within 25 yards .


I don't doubt your bow hunting history Bob. But there are plenty of slob bowhunters too that have no business bow hunting. I think for those who are opposed to gun hunting, gun shots heard just make their minds wander and assume the worst. I understand what you're saying about multiple shots fired in a row. However, this multi-shot ability and not being one-and-done just increases the chances for a gun Hunter to recover a deer.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Absolutely Bob. Those are probably the first two things I learned to do myself. I started off small doing things I didn't want have to run to the shop for every time I needed something done. From there, it just evolved into learning everything and doing everything myself. Also, You can also learn a lot just by watching YouTube videos on how tuning. There's a lot of good info and instructional vids out there.


Nick , would love if you had some time over the winter you could show me how to do a few thins i would be happy to pay you for your time .


----------



## Mathias

it's over :smile: :teeth:  :hello2: :set1_applaud: :jam: :banana: :clap2: :cheer2: :whoo:

Late season is pleasin'


----------



## Mathias

Last night up north, midnight I got up to P. Shined a bright flashlight over my field. Saw one doe, she was practically at the bottom of my back deck stairs. Saw eyes that immediately ran over 100 yards off. Walked out there this afternoon and found a dead horse of a doe. Four lower legs and the rest skeletal, obvious a 'yote last night. Remains were blood red and stripped to the bone.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick , would love if you had some time over the winter you could show me how to do a few thins i would be happy to pay you for your time .


No payment necessary Bob. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Bob, I have always been a big fan of the Limb Driver Pro V rest, however, I did give the G5 CMax rest a try with the Rize, but they just wouldn't play nice together. I think the CMax was getting a little bounce and thus creating some clearance issues. There were a bunch of the guys gawking at the set-up and vested in getting to tune, but as the minutes turned into hours, Moose and Ross talked me into the NAP Apache Carbon. I can say it tuned almost instantly and I committed to that rest on my Rize (for now).
> 
> I am a little "old fashioned" and have refused to move to the blazers, primarily because I have yet to (and maybe never will) move to a mechanical broadhead. I shoot the 4" AEE Elite plastifletch to help stabilize the Muzzy Mx4's. This has been a deadly combo for me for a long time.
> 
> Joe


I need to move to something different on my Chill after this season. I have a Downforce on it now that I REALLY like (have shot it since they came out) but it really doesn't adjust out far enough to really tune my bow for longer shooting. This hasn't been a big deal since I got my chill since it works fine out to 20-25 yards which is as far as I need for deer but I need to get it setup a little better going forward. I was never big on the full containment rests and find the whole idea unnecessary but have heard so much good about the Apache I may go that way.


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> All settled in , this is nuts its December and I'm hunting without a jacket . Not expecting much , if they move I don't think it will be close to dark .


My buddy and I were in NJ yesterday fixing up a stand that had we done it weeks ago we'd have probably both killed big bucks by now. But it was HOT. I was down to no shirt by the time we were done.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> There really is one main difference between gun season and bow season......gun shots can be heard from a mile or more away but with a bow, unless you are the one shooting the bow, nobody else knows a shot was taken.
> 
> Imagine if every bow shot made throughout the season made the same sound as a rifle shot for everybody to hear. Would gun season still be looked at with the same disdain? Just because gun shots are ringing out does not mean deer are being wounded and not recovered. Heck, all anybody needs to do is cruise through the bowhunting section here throughout the seasons and see how many wounded deer threads there are. I have no statistics to support this but I would not be surprised if the wound / lost deer ratio of deer shot with a bow well exceeded the rate of deer wounded / lost with a gun.


Well . . remember that a lot of those gun shots are pretty ineffective other than to make noise. Too many guys shooting at deer running through the woods in range or out. We once watched a guy shooting at a herd of running deer across a field a full 600 yards away. He was shooting a lever-action .30-30. You could see the rounds hitting halfway between him and the deer.


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Nick , most of the wounded deer with a bow come from guys taking shots they should not be talking .I have seen guys be great shots on a 3D target you put and animal in front of them couldn't hit the broad side of a barn . I have been bowhunting over 42 years and this is not bragging , I think I've wounded two deer with a bow in 42 years of bowhunting and if I told you how many I've killed you would probably call me a lier . I only take shots that I'm 110 % sure i can kill that animal , and most of the deer i have killed have been within 25 yards .


^ This!!!! To me the shot is an afterthought. By the time I decide to release that arrow I KNOW the deer is going to be dead. It is a living, breathing, thinking being whose life I am about to change. I can cause a fast, humane, death, or I can cause a lot of angst and suffering and waste. Never once have I released an arrow "hoping" to kill an animal. You always see guys make comments like "Well everyone wants the perfect shot at a relaxed animal but . . . ". There is no but. It has to be perfect with a bow. If it isn't, wait, hunt harder. Get closer.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I don't doubt your bow hunting history Bob. But there are plenty of slob bowhunters too that have no business bow hunting. I think for those who are opposed to gun hunting, gun shots heard just make their minds wander and assume the worst. I understand what you're saying about multiple shots fired in a row. However, this multi-shot ability and not being one-and-done just increases the chances for a gun Hunter to recover a deer.


Sadly so . . especially with the legalization of crossbow. I have no issues with people hunting with crossbows as long as they learn and understand how an arrow kills. One of the great failings in PA is the lack of a requirement for bowhunter-specific education. But there are guys that hunt over their head with a bow too. They get all this fancy equipment and can punch paper and foam out to 40 and 50 yards and think they are expert shots. They don't shoot throughout the season, fail to realize the effect hunting clothing, and the shooting positions you wind up in from a treestand effect your shot. They poke at a moving, living animal from 40 yards away then lament that their "shot was perfect" but they trailed the deer 600 yards and lost the blood trail. I got news . . no animal from the tiniest mouse to the biggest elephant can go 600 yards without lungs or a heart. The shot needs to be perfect or we go home and make tag soup. It's the way it is.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> There really is one main difference between gun season and bow season......gun shots can be heard from a mile or more away but with a bow, unless you are the one shooting the bow, nobody else knows a shot was taken .


Thats the main difference? What planet do you guys live on?

Pete I agree with you. A lot of guys dont know their limitations with a bow.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Thats the main difference? What planet do you guys live on?
> 
> Pete I agree with you. A lot of guys dont know their limitations with a bow.


Billy I guess maybe because I kind of came of age in the early years of compound bowhunting. Guys like Paul Brunner would get shouted down when insisting that, despite the technological advances, bowhunting was and still should be an up close and in-person game. Many guys argued that if you want to shoot far away use a gun. Not so far from the truth really. Some will make the argument that Fred Bear shot most of his game much farther away. While it is true he shot a lot of his game at longer ranges he shot a lot close up too. And nobody here is Fred Bear. The man shot his bow nearly every day and was intimately familiar with it. This to the point that he could pull his recurve or longbow partway back to loop the arrow over impeding brush to make a shot. He was that confident. Again, it wasn't luck. He KNEW where his bow shot and how to shoot it.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> it's over :smile: :teeth:  :hello2: :set1_applaud: :jam: :banana: :clap2: :cheer2: :whoo:
> 
> Late season is pleasin'


Matt , Still heading up to Weaknecht this week ?


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Matt , Still heading up to Weaknecht this week ?


Yes, I'll call or send ya a text.


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> Billy I guess maybe because I kind of came of age in the early years of compound bowhunting. Guys like Paul Brunner would get shouted down when insisting that, despite the technological advances, bowhunting was and still should be an up close and in-person game. Many guys argued that if you want to shoot far away use a gun. Not so far from the truth really. Some will make the argument that Fred Bear shot most of his game much farther away. While it is true he shot a lot of his game at longer ranges he shot a lot close up too. And nobody here is Fred Bear. The man shot his bow nearly every day and was intimately familiar with it. This to the point that he could pull his recurve or longbow partway back to loop the arrow over impeding brush to make a shot. He was that confident. Again, it wasn't luck. He KNEW where his bow shot and how to shoot it.


I really did not want to start and argument , yesterday afternoon was very upsetting to hear so many shots that where two or three at a time . When I first got into bowhunting I never shot over twenty yards that was 40 years ago I used to shot in my back yard and remember my dad putting up a bottle cap at 20 yards and told me your not moving past 20 yards till you can hit it 8 out of ten times . I can say I shot a few years before I moved any further back . I can remember as I got a little older and can remember for years shooting few hundred arrows a day , pretty much why my shoulder is shot . I shoot my bow pretty much every day only if its a few shots a day . I did my first guided hunt back in the 90's and i remember writing out a check for a deposit and going over the contract and it saying , IF YOU DRAW BLOOD AND YOU DONT RECOVER THE ANIMAL YOUR HUNT IS OVER . That really hit home and made me look at things a little different . Wonder how many rifle hunter shot there guns thru out the year ?


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Thats the main difference? What planet do you guys live on?
> 
> Pete I agree with you. A lot of guys dont know their limitations with a bow.


Billy, the point I was trying to make was from the context that gun shots are heard and often assumed to be wounding deer or just shots flung willy nilly. Are there other differences between bow hunting and gun hunting? Yes. So rest assured, I do live on the same planet as you.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Billy, the point I was trying to make was from the context that gun shots are heard and often assumed to be wounding deer or just shots flung willy nilly. Are there other differences between bow hunting and gun hunting? Yes. So rest assured, I do live on the same planet as you.


Agreed. Lots of willy nillying going on out there. I always try to remember before I pull the trigger on any firearm that that bullet or shot is going to go somewhere.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> Agreed. Lots of willy nillying going on out there. I always try to remember before I pull the trigger on any firearm that that bullet or shot is going to go somewhere.


I personally know one guy that buys a box of shells each year. The last day he does not go home with a bullet. If you are within hearing distance of him, you would swear he is wounding about 20 deer. Truth is he just enjoys shooting the gun once a year and shoots at tree stumps. It used to upset me, then I realized he's buying a license and enjoying it the way he wants. Who am I to tell him he's not having fun the right way?


----------



## Mathias

Heard it yesterday repeatedly: BANG..BANG…….BANG. There is no one telling me that last shot (minimally) was nothing but desperation. 
Round and round the 'block' the road hunters went, like a merry-go-round. 
We went with some neighbors for burgers and a couple cold ones Thursday evening. The orange guys started piling in. See, you can't take that orange off, everyone has to known what you are. The majority of them were so_ portly_, I could see where getting out of the truck to actually hunt may be problematic!
I know there are gun hunters here. But AT guys are all squared away, so they don't fit this picture at all. :smile:


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> The only reason I prefer the cold this time of year is because it keeps the wimps wrapped in their bedsheets. Not like the fall when I am hoping to get the buck up and moving. Late season hunting is a totally different animal.
> 
> Joe


I think colder in the late season forces the deer to spend more time eating. So they are up later in the am and up earlier in the pm. Also, colder = fewer food choices and so more predictable patterns. Who wants to talk more about the upcoming late season? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Hindy30 said:


> I think colder in the late season forces the deer to spend more time eating. So they are up later in the am and up earlier in the pm. Also, colder = fewer food choices and so more predictable patterns. *Who wants to talk more about the upcoming late season? *
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Me. The main gun season is done so time to move on.

One of the things I typically love about the late season is the colder and more bitter conditions which keeps people out of the woods at at home. But looking at the extended forecast, it's still looking far too balmy (and possibly wet). High temps for Christmas Eve, Christmas day, and 12/26 when the season reopens are in the mid 50s. Ugh.

The one thing in my favor this year is with the bumper acorn crop, there are still quite a few acorns in the woods on the property I hunt so the late season food source is there.


----------



## nicko

One last thing I'll say in regard to gun seasons is this......the PAGC relies on the gun season to hit their deer harvest goals. Gun season is not going anywhere in our life time nor should it. There will always be jerks with guns but there will always be jerks with bows and crossbows too. 

That's it. I'm done.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed 100% Nick.... I watch a lot of archers tresspass


----------



## jtkratzer

vonfoust said:


> I personally know one guy that buys a box of shells each year. The last day he does not go home with a bullet. If you are within hearing distance of him, you would swear he is wounding about 20 deer. Truth is he just enjoys shooting the gun once a year and shoots at tree stumps. It used to upset me, then I realized he's buying a license and enjoying it the way he wants. Who am I to tell him he's not having fun the right way?


This should upset you. If he's just blasting his rifle at whatever he pleases, he's wrong. Want to shoot a rifle for leisure, he needs to take his rear end to the range, not the game lands or other areas where people, hunters or otherwise, are down range from the firearm joy ride.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> Me. The main gun season is done so time to move on.
> 
> One of the things I typically love about the late season is the colder and more bitter conditions which keeps people out of the woods at at home. But looking at the extended forecast, it's still looking far too balmy (and possibly wet). High temps for Christmas Eve, Christmas day, and 12/26 when the season reopens are in the mid 50s. Ugh.
> 
> The one thing in my favor this year is with the bumper acorn crop, there are still quite a few acorns in the woods on the property I hunt so the late season food source is there.


I am with you on that one reason that colder is better. I love having the woods to myself. But, I mainly hunt 228 acres on the edge of a contiguous many thousand acres so I wonder if it works against me to have the woods on the far side of the mountain empty? I also saw a good crop of acorns this year, but that doesn't matter for me because I imagine that's true for the entire set of woods. To be honest, I don't have even a semblance of a plan yet. 

To make it worse, I had a backup place which is owned by large absentee landowner. They usually leave it open. I just learned that they posted and gated it because of illegal dumping.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> There will always be jerks with guns but there will always be jerks with bows and crossbows too.


I think that sums it up pretty accurately. We should all be railing against the jackoffs, regardless of what they're toting.


----------



## j.d.m.

My father-in-law was up in 3b, hunted all day Friday and Saturday, didn't see a single deer in the 2 days hunted. Things were definitely slow this year. Hopefully the late season gets the deer back on somewhat of a normal behavior pattern.


----------



## pope125

vonfoust said:


> I personally know one guy that buys a box of shells each year. The last day he does not go home with a bullet. If you are within hearing distance of him, you would swear he is wounding about 20 deer. Truth is he just enjoys shooting the gun once a year and shoots at tree stumps. It used to upset me, then I realized he's buying a license and enjoying it the way he wants. Who am I to tell him he's not having fun the right way?


That guy is and idiot !! Go to a gun range , wonder why I hate gun season .


----------



## pope125

Can we get back to talking about bows, and late season bowhunting , this is Archery Talk .


----------



## jacobh

Amen!!!!



UOTE=Hindy30;1082949314]I think that sums it up pretty accurately. We should all be railing against the jackoffs, regardless of what they're toting.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mathias

Came home last night around 9:00. There were deer everywhere. My Glendel buck destroyed, broken in half. First time that he was touched this year. Hopefully the Gorilla glue works. I think late season is going to be special this year.


----------



## PSU Joe

Nice day to go out and get some shots in. Will be spending some time at my local archery club the next few weeks at the 3D range. Can even do with tee shirt on today it's so warm. Have my cameras back out. What do people plan to do hunting wise until Dec 26th?


----------



## pope125

PSU Joe said:


> Nice day to go out and get some shots in. Will be spending some time at my local archery club the next few weeks at the 3D range. Can even do with tee shirt on today it's so warm. Have my cameras back out. What do people plan to do hunting wise until Dec 26th?


I plan on moving a few more cameras , need to hang another set . Hopefully get my new Elite this week I can spend the next two weeks getting it dialed in and comfortable with it will be nice two shot a few does and maybe a buck in late season if all works out .


----------



## Mr. October

PSU Joe said:


> Nice day to go out and get some shots in. Will be spending some time at my local archery club the next few weeks at the 3D range. Can even do with tee shirt on today it's so warm. Have my cameras back out. What do people plan to do hunting wise until Dec 26th?


I just finished washing two cars and will be waxing them later after they dry. In the mean time I'm heading out on the road bike for 25-30 miles. In shorts and sleeveless jersey. It is December . . right?


----------



## Hindy30

Mr. October said:


> I just finished washing two cars and will be waxing them later after they dry. In the mean time I'm heading out on the road bike for 25-30 miles. In shorts and sleeveless jersey. It is December . . right?


I was just in the backyard shooting the elite and trying 125 gr broadheads. In a tshirt. Sweating. Seriously. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Not sure if I want to move a stand yet. The two fixed stands I have set up have both produced this year with one being in a finger of cover that deer used consistently after all the leaves are off the trees. I may just leave both stands where they are and rely on my climber for other spots I have in mind.


----------



## skinner2

I am looking forward to late season this year. I will have more time to spend in the woods this year. Now all I can hope for is some good late season weather. I hope this warm weather is gone by then.


----------



## Squirrel

I am going to do some scouting next week for the late season. My unit is closed right now until the 26th so I have some time. I have learned after rifle season I have to abandon my normal archery season spot. I am also heading to OH next week to do some bowhunting, looks like a little cooler temps, maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## airwolf

this was one of the worst years as far as deer activity. the weak rut and warm weather made it almost unbearable at times. will start setting up for late season this week.


----------



## jtkratzer

Any love for flintlock?


----------



## pope125

Everyone is gearing up for late season was wondering what are your stratigies , what are you guys keying ?


----------



## Billy H

Ill be keying on food in the evenings and bedding in the mornings. Have some nice young green winter wheat on the one property I hunt. I am really hoping for a serious cool down, downright freezing weather. If that doesn't happen I am pretty positive the mature bucks where I hunt will stay 100% nocturnal, and dug in deep.


----------



## nicko

With warm weather, the property I hunt gets a steady use by walkers by late morning to mid day. As a result, Afternoons are worthless there so I'll be hunting mornings only.


----------



## NEDYARB

pope125 said:


> Everyone is gearing up for late season was wondering what are your stratigies , what are you guys keying ?


Gotta be hunting the food. However if your area gets pressure, the odds of a mature buck showing up on said food source in daylight are low.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim570

Everyone I have talked to in the area I hunt has said this is the worst year ever for deer. Big problem with coyotes. Heard one report of 9 yotes taking down a deer in a field. Talked to a guy that counted 13 yotes crossings the dirt road right where I spent the last 5 days of rifle season. He had up to 10 people hunting about 600 acres. They hunted every day of rifle. As of Friday they had shot 3 doe and 5 yotes

I briefly saw one doe in 14 days of rifle season. Saw more deer in bow season, but it was very slow due to the weather.


----------



## Lcavok99

The weather was terribly warm out all rifle season as well as bow season, guranteed many big bucks will hit the dirt late season. The warm weather really saved allot of deer.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

jim570 said:


> Everyone I have talked to in the area I hunt has said this is the worst year ever for deer. Big problem with coyotes. Heard one report of 9 yotes taking down a deer in a field. Talked to a guy that counted 13 yotes crossings the dirt road right where I spent the last 5 days of rifle season. He had up to 10 people hunting about 600 acres. They hunted every day of rifle. As of Friday they had shot 3 doe and 5 yotes
> 
> I briefly saw one doe in 14 days of rifle season. Saw more deer in bow season, but it was very slow due to the weather.


I saw more yotes this year than the all of the past 10 years combined. Killed one and should have gotten another. I also found multiple fawn skulls this year. Not a coincidence I'm sure. 

At least this will give me some more time in the woods come February.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Lcavok99 said:


> The weather was terribly warm out all rifle season as well as bow season, guranteed many big bucks will hit the dirt late season. The warm weather really saved allot of deer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


When have you ever once seen "many big bucks" hit the dirtbin late season? Be realistic, there were just a half a million orange clad idiots running them everywhere and an abundance of food left with no snow in sight to cover it, yeah should be a cake walk


----------



## Lcavok99

Just last year i saw 3 big ones myself, and seen a few more dandies at the local taxidermist that were taken in the late season.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Lcavok99 said:


> The weather was terribly warm out all rifle season as well as bow season, guranteed many big bucks will hit the dirt late season. The warm weather really saved allot of deer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> If you don't mind me asking I saw your picture a few times how old are you ?


----------



## River420Bottom

Lcavok99 said:


> Just last year i saw 3 big ones myself, and seen a few more dandies at the local taxidermist that were taken in the late season.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


Well good luck this year.. Keep up the high hopes


----------



## pope125

Lcavok99 said:


> Just last year i saw 3 big ones myself, and seen a few more dandies at the local taxidermist that were taken in the late season.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


Was wondering what do you call big ??


----------



## Lcavok99

130" plus

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Lcavok99 said:


> 130" plus
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


130" is a nice deer !! Everyone has there own opinion what big is !!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Heading home from Pike county muzzleloader hunt.my buddy shot a modest 8pt if was crippled so he shot it.he is tougher than me i couldnt shoot a crippled deer with a $300 tag but he is happy i guess.saw quite a few deer for as warm as it was.quite a few promising bucks for next year


----------



## wadamski

What part of pike do you hunt?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

wadamski said:


> What part of pike do you hunt?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Pleasant Hill


----------



## KylePA

The extended forecast now on accuweather for December 26th is a high of 63 and a low of 35 for my location. Regardless I am looking forward to the late season, I am going to move a stand or two. I should be able to hunt the week between Christmas and New Years every day and then most Saturdays until the season closes. My biggest focus now in the next two weeks is shooting my bow as much as I can. I haven't been shooting as much as I wanted to since the middle of November.


----------



## River420Bottom

Lcavok99 said:


> 130" plus
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


Seeing 3 over 130" in the daylight in late season is something, I can only imagine how mmany you see in the regular season, must be some awesome public land ya got


----------



## Lcavok99

Opposite. I only seen 5 buck all season in the stand. Late season is always better for me.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

KylePA said:


> The extended forecast now on accuweather for December 26th is a high of 63 and a low of 35 for my location. Regardless I am looking forward to the late season, I am going to move a stand or two. I should be able to hunt the week between Christmas and New Years every day and then most Saturdays until the season closes. My biggest focus now in the next two weeks is shooting my bow as much as I can. I haven't been shooting as much as I wanted to since the middle of November.


63 degrees, wonderful. I guess I'll be hunting travel corridors and hoping some flintlock hunters get anxious instead of even thinking about food sources. Someone told me yesterday that they had a flower in their front yard get confused and start to bloom. If there is new growth poking, I'm sure there is a lot of browse available.


----------



## fap1800

Deer sightings where I mostly hunt are at an all time low. My buddy and father sat out most of last week and just saw a handful of deer. Nothing at all on Saturday. Yesterday afternoon I took a stroll around the property and I'm still finding new scrapes so I hung a couple more cameras. The deer are there, but with the hunter density and the two week slugger season, I think they're just nocturnal. Fortunately there haven't been that many shots ringing out. Hopefully this 2 week reprieve will get them back on their feet.


----------



## River420Bottom

I agree with mostly nocturnal activity here too, fresh scrapes popping up still here also


----------



## jacobh

I have a question for U guys and it's just a thought. I for one use game cameras as it seems a lot of U guys do also. Do any of U guys think that the introduction of game cams have caused deer to become nocturnal sooner causing our seasons to be less productive? I mean I know they can be useful and help if used properly but how man guys use them and check them constantly? I know more and more guys are using them every yr and every yr the deer sightings get worse. Like many say we know they're there we have pics!! Just a thought but Im starting to think that cam use has more guys in the woods all yr long nowadays and not only a month before the season anymore. Therefore spreading more scent and causing the deer to turn nocturnal sooner. So what do u guys think? Again just a thought for the off season. So scent is in the woods all yr long now and there is no break for the deer to become less Leary


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> I have a question for U guys and it's just a thought. I for one use game cameras as it seems a lot of U guys do also. Do any of U guys think that the introduction of game cams have caused deer to become nocturnal sooner causing our seasons to be less productive? I mean I know they can be useful and help if used properly but how man guys use them and check them constantly? I know more and more guys are using them every yr and every yr the deer sightings get worse. Like many say we know they're there we have pics!! Just a thought but Im starting to think that cam use has more guys in the woods all yr long nowadays and not only a month before the season anymore. Therefore spreading more scent and causing the deer to turn nocturnal sooner. So what do u guys think? Again just a thought for the off season. So scent is in the woods all yr long now and there is no break for the deer to become less Leary


I think it really depends a lot on where you hunt. Where I am, the deer are used to human activity. That's not to say that you should check your camera every week. I genuinely let them sit for at least two weeks and often longer. If you're hunting an area where the deer don't see much activity then there's something to be said for checking your cams less often.


----------



## jlh42581

Im not even going unless I can find some sort of pattern. I decided how I hunt is not how I want to hunt over the course of rifle season. I am going to try Andraes approach of basically only hunting when its a drone strike. Ive pulled it off before and really I dont have the patience anymore to sit for months and see very few deer. Theres big bucks, theres deer in general but the days of seeing deer every day for me are long over. Im headed to the opposite end of the spectrum with cams, im going full bore as hard as I can with them and hunting less. Gonna spend more time next fall in my bass boat and wait for the slip up.

I think the biggest issue is theres so many guys archery hunting and doing it almost every day that the deer have learned this. Big bucks by their very nature are for the most part nocturnal and they dont slip up often. I cant seem to find enough bedding areas anymore to risk blowing one completely out.

Im not sure how this will all pan out but it certainly cant hurt. I had three shot ops all season, two in archery, one in rifle. I dont like those odds. If we get sundays then possibly I can go to trying tactics like bump and dump, if I bump a buck on a saturday, till i get back to him hes long gone for quite some time.


----------



## jlh42581

hoyt1021 said:


> when have you ever once seen "many big bucks" hit the dirtbin late season? Be realistic, there were just a half a million orange clad idiots running them everywhere and an abundance of food left with no snow in sight to cover it, yeah should be a cake walk



haha!


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> I really did not want to start and argument , yesterday afternoon was very upsetting to hear so many shots that where two or three at a time . When I first got into bowhunting I never shot over twenty yards that was 40 years ago I used to shot in my back yard and remember my dad putting up a bottle cap at 20 yards and told me your not moving past 20 yards till you can hit it 8 out of ten times . I can say I shot a few years before I moved any further back . I can remember as I got a little older and can remember for years shooting few hundred arrows a day , pretty much why my shoulder is shot . I shoot my bow pretty much every day only if its a few shots a day . I did my first guided hunt back in the 90's and i remember writing out a check for a deposit and going over the contract and it saying , IF YOU DRAW BLOOD AND YOU DONT RECOVER THE ANIMAL YOUR HUNT IS OVER . That really hit home and made me look at things a little different . Wonder how many rifle hunter shot there guns thru out the year ?


There's no reason to argue over that attitude.That's exactly the way everyone should feel.Last Saturday I was trying to move some deer to my buddy and ran across my neighbor and his daughter tracking a gut shot doe with no blood.I tried to convince them to let it lay for a while but they kept on pushing.Ironically,I circled around to where they shot from and found a blood trail,going the opposite way they were heading.I avoided the blood to keep from bumping a gut shot doe and just kept on going.This past Saturday I found that doe not 50 yards from where I saw the blood along with a button buck another 100 yards away.


----------



## dougell

So I picked up an Elite impulse a few weeks ago and the shop didn't have any elite quivers.I shoot year round with a two piece quiver and I always have two arrows in it.I wanted an elite 2 piece four arrow quiver but it looks like I may be waiting a while for them to come in.Anyone use a tight spot?


----------



## KylePA

dougell said:


> So I picked up an Elite impulse a few weeks ago and the shop didn't have any elite quivers.I shoot year round with a two piece quiver and I always have two arrows in it.I wanted an elite 2 piece four arrow quiver but it looks like I may be waiting a while for them to come in.Anyone use a tight spot?


I have a tightspot on my E-35, absolutely love it.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I have a question for U guys and it's just a thought. I for one use game cameras as it seems a lot of U guys do also. Do any of U guys think that the introduction of game cams have caused deer to become nocturnal sooner causing our seasons to be less productive? I mean I know they can be useful and help if used properly but how man guys use them and check them constantly? I know more and more guys are using them every yr and every yr the deer sightings get worse. Like many say we know they're there we have pics!! Just a thought but Im starting to think that cam use has more guys in the woods all yr long nowadays and not only a month before the season anymore. Therefore spreading more scent and causing the deer to turn nocturnal sooner. So what do u guys think? Again just a thought for the off season. So scent is in the woods all yr long now and there is no break for the deer to become less Leary


I often wondered the same thing.My guess would be that it doesn't help with day time activity.Deer pattern people better than people pattern deer.


----------



## dougell

KylePA said:


> I have a tightspot on my E-35, absolutely love it.


Thanks.Where's a good place to buy one?I'd rather give the shop the business and buy an Elite but I want to shoot the bow for a couple weeks with the quiver and a couple arrows.


----------



## skinner2

dougell said:


> So I picked up an Elite impulse a few weeks ago and the shop didn't have any elite quivers.I shoot year round with a two piece quiver and I always have two arrows in it.I wanted an elite 2 piece four arrow quiver but it looks like I may be waiting a while for them to come in.Anyone use a tight spot?


I have a 3 arrow tightspot on my impulse 34 and love it.


----------



## dougell

skinner2 said:


> I have a 3 arrow tightspot on my impulse 34 and love it.


Well then,tightspot 3 arrow it is unless he gets some elites in the next two days.


----------



## dougell

Where's a good place to get one with fast shipping.


----------



## davydtune

jtkratzer said:


> Any love for flintlock?


Absolutely! Already got her out yesterday and I'm ready to go shoot a bit later this week. I always save a tag for flinty season, I love it :wink: I don't get into the group drives and such though.


----------



## KylePA

dougell said:


> Where's a good place to get one with fast shipping.


I found mine on the AT Classifieds. Mine is a five arrow black model and I believe I payed 90 tmd with it and it was like new.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KylePA said:


> I found mine on the AT Classifieds. Mine is a five arrow black model and I believe I payed 90 tmd with it and it was like new.


Second that - seems retail on them as gone up...I think Eagle Archery has them at a good price and they sell the brackets, not sure what sight you are shooting and if you will need any special brackets...

http://www.eaglearchery.com/Tight-Spot-Quivers/

Joe


----------



## nicko

I'm having a hard time getting juiced up for the 2nd season with these temps. I went out this morning to hang a trail cam and swap SD cards on another. All I was wearing was s hoodie, t-shirt, and jeans. By the time I got back to my car, I was sweating like it was the early September season.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I'm having a hard time getting juiced up for the 2nd season with these temps. I went out this morning to hang a trail cam and swap SD cards on another. All I was wearing was s hoodie, t-shirt, and jeans. By the time I got back to my car, I was sweating like it was the early September season.


Nick , Have to agree I have looked at the long weather and can say I am a little depressed .


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I'm having a hard time getting juiced up for the 2nd season with these temps. I went out this morning to hang a trail cam and swap SD cards on another. All I was wearing was s hoodie, t-shirt, and jeans. By the time I got back to my car, I was sweating like it was the early September season.


I have you beat, I was in a long-sleeved T and still sweating AND worse than that....3 ticks:eek2:I HATE those things....

I did get a glimpse at a buck I have been after this season. Main from 8 with a little junk on the left side, I'd say mid 120's, but he's definitely 4 as I have his sheds and several pics from years past. Also reports that the local legend drop-tine has moved into the creek bottom. I have no evidence other than the landowner telling me he saw a funky buck with point going down three mornings last week at the pear trees. I did get two cams in the creek bottom as well and cleaned and prepped a stand that is reserved solely for the late season.

I did all that I could to keep this smaller property clean since 11/13...no one has been there and as usual a good one has moved in to get away from the surrounding pressure. I got three cams strategically positioned and moved a feeder to the center of a big green field. My goal with the feeder is to get them out of the hardwoods for surveillance purposes, I could care less noon or night, that's what I have my cams positioned for, just curious to see if he's willing to anchor on the property a little while longer.

We will see what we will see...

Joe


----------



## fiveohrsp

didnt go out any of gun season(got alittle burned out) and was really looking forward to late season and cold temps. will be hunting a farm I left alone all season surrounded by cut crops. looks like ill have to keep the rain gear out at this point.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Second that - seems retail on them as gone up...I think Eagle Archery has them at a good price and they sell the brackets, not sure what sight you are shooting and if you will need any special brackets...
> 
> http://www.eaglearchery.com/Tight-Spot-Quivers/
> 
> Joe


I shoot with a sword sight so I don't need any special brackets.Thanks for the tip.I'll check them out.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I have you beat, I was in a long-sleeved T and still sweating AND worse than that....3 ticks:eek2:I HATE those things....
> 
> I did get a glimpse at a buck I have been after this season. Main from 8 with a little junk on the left side, I'd say mid 120's, but he's definitely 4 as I have his sheds and several pics from years past. Also reports that the local legend drop-tine has moved into the creek bottom. I have no evidence other than the landowner telling me he saw a funky buck with point going down three mornings last week at the pear trees. I did get two cams in the creek bottom as well and cleaned and prepped a stand that is reserved solely for the late season.
> 
> I did all that I could to keep this smaller property clean since 11/13...no one has been there and as usual a good one has moved in to get away from the surrounding pressure. I got three cams strategically positioned and moved a feeder to the center of a big green field. My goal with the feeder is to get them out of the hardwoods for surveillance purposes, I could care less noon or night, that's what I have my cams positioned for, just curious to see if he's willing to anchor on the property a little while longer.
> 
> We will see what we will see...
> 
> Joe


I hunted this past Saturday with just an undershirt and orange 3/4 vest.I killed a doe in the morning and it was the first time I ever remember worrying about a deer spoiling on the last day of rifle season.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I have you beat, I was in a long-sleeved T and still sweating AND worse than that....3 ticks:eek2:I HATE those things....
> 
> I did get a glimpse at a buck I have been after this season. Main from 8 with a little junk on the left side, I'd say mid 120's, but he's definitely 4 as I have his sheds and several pics from years past. Also reports that the local legend drop-tine has moved into the creek bottom. I have no evidence other than the landowner telling me he saw a funky buck with point going down three mornings last week at the pear trees. I did get two cams in the creek bottom as well and cleaned and prepped a stand that is reserved solely for the late season.
> 
> I did all that I could to keep this smaller property clean since 11/13...no one has been there and as usual a good one has moved in to get away from the surrounding pressure. I got three cams strategically positioned and moved a feeder to the center of a big green field. My goal with the feeder is to get them out of the hardwoods for surveillance purposes, I could care less noon or night, that's what I have my cams positioned for, just curious to see if he's willing to anchor on the property a little while longer.
> 
> We will see what we will see...
> 
> Joe


Joe , You walk around with a horseshoe around your neck ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe , You walk around with a horseshoe around your neck ?


Nope....just do what I can to take care of the few properties that I have access to. Trust me it took years to realize, hunting more doesn't necessarily equate to success; especially in suburbia. By doing all that I can to keep the properties "clean" I usually have one or two good one's take up sanctuary when the orange army hits. Bad part about my area in 5C is that they can still chase antlerless with their bang sticks and when they do in the late season it is typically done with drives. I have only seen the droptine buck 2x and both were on the public land at Marsh Creek. I have no doubt he could have migrated over, they travel much further than most think, but I have not seen nor captured an image of him yet on the proeprty. I would be naïve to think he'd stay on this small 70 acre spot, but they have in the past, at least until I screw up somehow and bump them off. The trick is to stay out so they fell safe and do your best sneak in the late season.

I hunted this buck for the entire 2012 season, with a few encounters prior to the end of November. I have 1000's of pics and sheds from 2010, 2011, and one side form 2012; he always seemed to narrowly avoid me. Decided that year to stay off and patrol the boundaries hard during the gun season to be sure the property was as close to a sanctuary as he could find. I did run cam internally and knew he was holding close. Waited until mid-January until the conditions were just right and low and behold, 30-minutes after daylight he was on the trail past my stand...sad thing...he had dropped his left side....I let him walk at 15 years and sometimes still think about that...My goal was to take that deer, not his antlers. He dropped one side and I let him walk when he was broadside at 15 yards. I feel as though I "got" that deer, but a neighbor harvested him in 2013 (the year I fell and lost my entire season), he scored 148". 







Joe


----------



## Mathias

Joe the pics with all the green have me longing for Spring already. Any more I derive just as much pleasure from my management practices as I do the hunt….well almost.


----------



## hrtlnd164

Just my thoughts on the subject of less daytime movement or nocturnal buck movement..
I think everyone here will agree that we are seeing an increase in good mature buck numbers since the advent of antler restrictions. With that we must realize that we are hunting a bit older age class buck crop, and that in turn is where the nocturnal issue starts..
10 years ago the 2-3 year olds we were seeking out were prone to move more frequently during daylight hours, more daylight rut activity- they tolerated hunting pressure. Now we seek out the 4-5-6 year olds that will not tolerate increased numbers of archers- early muzzle loader- turkey and small game- bear drives - deer drives. We still see those same 2-3 year olds that we are now are passing waiting for those that are just plain not going to be out and visible to the masses. 
Take a nice size property and reduce pressure, you can hunt deer in a natural movement pattern. Not many places in Pa. This is going to happen.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hrtlnd164 said:


> Just my thoughts on the subject of less daytime movement or nocturnal buck movement..
> I think everyone here will agree that we are seeing an increase in good mature buck numbers since the advent of antler restrictions. With that we must realize that we are hunting a bit older age class buck crop, and that in turn is where the nocturnal issue starts..
> 10 years ago the 2-3 year olds we were seeking out were prone to move more frequently during daylight hours, more daylight rut activity- they tolerated hunting pressure. Now we seek out the 4-5-6 year olds that will not tolerate increased numbers of archers- early muzzle loader- turkey and small game- bear drives - deer drives. We still see those same 2-3 year olds that we are now are passing waiting for those that are just plain not going to be out and visible to the masses.
> Take a nice size property and reduce pressure, you can hunt deer in a natural movement pattern. Not many places in Pa. This is going to happen.



Well said...I can certainly vouch for the older age class becoming more and more prominent...

Joe


----------



## hrtlnd164

It just seems funny to me Joe that each year we see the same discussions on why buck movement was slow. Why rut activity was slow. Why all the good bucks disappear from our cameras during daylight hours just as the rut starts. If everyone would look back through their pics for the last 5 years, they should see a pattern starting right around the early doe slaughter season where the bucks on cam times start to reverse. It seems like each year folks are taken by surprise that mature buck movement slows down. It is a product of age-pressure- and lack of tolerance by the animal we seek. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## nicko

So today when I was swapping cards, the camera I was doing this on was the one located where I dropped a doe on the 1st day of the gun season. I wanted to see what would devour the gut pile since they always seem to disappear quickly so I repositioned this camera right on the gut pile. When I checked this cameras card at home today, I was surprised on a couple counts:

1 - no fox or racoons were on any of the vids and this property has plenty of both
2 - deer were regularly checking out the gut pile......they were standing right in it and sniffing it up

I don't know if my trail cam was missing out on images but the gut pile was gone for the exception of gut innards. I didn't see anything that looked like the deer were eating it in any way but they definitely were not alarmed by it and were actually intrigued. 

Interesting.


----------



## nicko

hrtlnd164 said:


> It just seems funny to me Joe that each year we see the same discussions on why buck movement was slow. Why rut activity was slow. Why all the good bucks disappear from our cameras during daylight hours just as the rut starts. If everyone would look back through their pics for the last 5 years, they should see a pattern starting right around the early doe slaughter season where the bucks on cam times start to reverse. It seems like each year folks are taken by surprise that mature buck movement slows down. It is a product of age-pressure- and lack of tolerance by the animal we seek. Nothing more, nothing less.


Agreed. The older a deer gets, the less tolerant it gets of human pressure. Ratchet up the pressure and watch the deer go underground for the exception of the youngsters. This is the reason so many young deer get killed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hrtlnd164 said:


> It just seems funny to me Joe that each year we see the same discussions on why buck movement was slow. Why rut activity was slow. Why all the good bucks disappear from our cameras during daylight hours just as the rut starts. If everyone would look back through their pics for the last 5 years, they should see a pattern starting right around the early doe slaughter season where the bucks on cam times start to reverse. It seems like each year folks are taken by surprise that mature buck movement slows down. It is a product of age-pressure- and lack of tolerance by the animal we seek. Nothing more, nothing less.



I agree, but this year was certainly atypical...the extraordinarily warm temps at the traditional prime times undoubtedly had a direct impact on daytime movement. Laughable are those who claim BS on the temps with the "what about Southern deer" argument; well those deer don't get winter coats in Oct/Nov. The warm temps and rain put a damper on rutting activity straight through the mid-west as well. I have friends in KS, IA, IL, and OH, all reporting similar thoughts. If you take the time to look back on this thread, plenty of deer dropped in early Nov, but sightings of some of the best buck occurred during that cold snap in Oct. 

I for one enjoy the late season for a variety of reasons, one being I usually have large tracts all to myself. My HBS allows me to stay out when others don even think about venturing out...not sure that will be the case this year with these temps. It isn't about greed as much as it is about hunting deer on their natural patterns. On Saturdays I am usually positioned in known escape routes from daylight until noon, then move into more traditional feeding areas for the evening. Other than Saturdays I tend to hunt eastern facing slopes with travel patterns from feed to bed in the morning. If success is merely defined as putting them on the ground, I cannot say I have been overly successful with this method. However, I have consistently seen some of the best buck of my season during these hunts. Of course, I concede I can typically see much further at this time of the year, but that also provides opportunity to engage the animal (calls, stalk, etc..)

Joe


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> So today when I was swapping cards, the camera I was doing this on was the one located where I dropped a doe on the 1st day of the gun season. I wanted to see what would devour the gut pile since they always seem to disappear quickly so I repositioned this camera right on the gut pile. When I checked this cameras card at home today, I was surprised on a couple counts:
> 
> 1 - no fox or racoons were on any of the vids and this property has plenty of both
> 2 - deer were regularly checking out the gut pile......they were standing right in it and sniffing it up
> 
> I don't know if my trail cam was missing out on images but the gut pile was gone for the exception of gut innards. I didn't see anything that looked like the deer were eating it in any way but they definitely were not alarmed by it and were actually intrigued.
> 
> Interesting.


We killed three deer in the same general area on the first Saturday.All were gutted within 50 yards of each other.We have plenty of coyotes,*****,fox etc and not one of those gut piles were touched.Strange considering that I've seen them completely disappear over night before.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe , You walk around with a horseshoe around your neck ?


Would a 125" 9 make it to your hit-list if you knew he was 4.5?

FYI...I am heading back to North Coventry at some point tomorrow to speak with that landowner again. Pretty sure over a lunch at Giovanni's. 

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Would a 125" 9 make it to your hit-list if you knew he was 4.5?
> 
> FYI...I am heading back to North Coventry at some point tomorrow to speak with that landowner again. Pretty sure over a lunch at Giovanni's.
> 
> Joe


Joe , In Pa without a doubt ! In the Mid-West maybe, and a lot would depend on the farm .There Im looking at age more than score . Joe not sure if you saw any of my post over the last two weeks but I hunted my farm in North Coventry 3 days out of gun season all due to what was going on around the farm .Pressure ! I hunted it opening day saw some doe , hunted it the first Saturday saw 35 , hunted this past Saturday saw 40+. Joe I'm wondering if your anywhere here me . If you don't mind Pm me the road the farm is on .


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Would a 125" 9 make it to your hit-list if you knew he was 4.5?
> 
> FYI...I am heading back to North Coventry at some point tomorrow to speak with that landowner again. Pretty sure over a lunch at Giovanni's.
> 
> Joe



Joe, Also whats nice about North Coventry its Berks County and there is no late gun season , only muzzleloader.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> We killed three deer in the same general area on the first Saturday.All were gutted within 50 yards of each other.We have plenty of coyotes,*****,fox etc and not one of those gut piles were touched.Strange considering that I've seen them completely disappear over night before.


I don't get it either Doug. These gut piles typically disappear in the blink of an eye.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Joe, Also whats nice about North Coventry its Berks County and there is no late gun season , only muzzleloader.


My buddy was all dejected about this Bob when the PAGC made Berks no-guns for the late season which I believe started last year making this the 2nd year of no guns for the late season in Berks. Prior to that, if we still had doe tags to burn, we were out with the guns but on this property, it was just us. And there were days where all we saw were bucks. Small ones though with most not even being legal.


----------



## hrtlnd164

pope125 said:


> Joe , In Pa without a doubt ! In the Mid-West maybe, and a lot would depend on the farm .There Im looking at age more than score . Joe not sure if you saw any of my post over the last two weeks but I hunted my farm in North Coventry 3 days out of gun season all due to what was going on around the farm .Pressure ! I hunted it opening day saw some doe , hunted it the first Saturday saw 35 , hunted this past Saturday saw 40+. Joe I'm wondering if your anywhere here me . If you don't mind Pm me the road the farm is on .


Pope, I have a question on this more or less just out of curiosity, hope you don't mind. Following along with this thread, I see you put in the time and hard work hunting mature animals. Outside of the rut phase, have you ever killed a mature buck in areas polluted with doe and young bucks?? I can honestly say that outside of the rut it has never been the case for myself. Usually very minimal sightings in areas where I have taken mature bucks. May be the difference in the areas we hunt but it seems that your mature sightings are pretty minimal in those areas with high deer densities also. 
Outside of the rut, and include some pressure- those mature animals are usually in some pretty rough, nasty areas and seek solitude. The only time I ever see them in groups are when they get blown past you from the latest drive and they are letting the young run blocker for them...


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, Also whats nice about North Coventry its Berks County and there is no late gun season , only muzzleloader.


Yes, that is the reason it has peaked my interest and I decided to reach out again this season as opposed to my original plan of waiting until next fall. It is literally 10-minutes from my office which would make AM and PM sessions easy...PM inbound

I did see your posts, but I wasn't aware which property you were hunting..

Joe


----------



## Prill87

Since the gun hunters (I am one) are getting piled on - how about the guys you see sitting 40-50 yards off the road sitting parallel to it- don't they know bullets ricochet and a .270 round can go 500 plus yards before it stops? 
It's like a WNEP story waiting to happen - "car hit by hunters ricochet."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Not sure if anyone hunts coyotes, but legislation is moving through Harrisburg to put a $25 bounty on coyotes.

Looking forward to late archery. I learned some things during rifle about my property. Even had a buck chasing a doe the last day. It seems some does are still coming into heat.


----------



## Hindy30

Perry24 said:


> Not sure if anyone hunts coyotes, but legislation is moving through Harrisburg to put a $25 bounty on coyotes.


I never have specifically, but I have been feeling like this is the year I need to start. Would you have to turn the animal in to get the bounty? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> I for one enjoy the late season for a variety of reasons, one being I usually have large tracts all to myself. My HBS allows me to stay out when others don even think about venturing out...not sure that will be the case this year with these temps. It isn't about greed as much as it is about hunting deer on their natural patterns. On Saturdays I am usually positioned in known escape routes from daylight until noon, then move into more traditional feeding areas for the evening. Other than Saturdays I tend to hunt eastern facing slopes with travel patterns from feed to bed in the morning. If success is merely defined as putting them on the ground, I cannot say I have been overly successful with this method. However, I have consistently seen some of the best buck of my season during these hunts. Of course, I concede I can typically see much further at this time of the year, but that also provides opportunity to engage the animal (calls, stalk, etc..)
> 
> Joe


Enjoy these type of posts 12Ringer. I know what's worked for me, but I love hearing perspective from others. Sometimes it reinforces what I'm doing and sometimes it makes me smack myself in the forehead and say doh.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Hindy30 said:


> I never have specifically, but I have been feeling like this is the year I need to start. Would you have to turn the animal in to get the bounty?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I didn't read the legislation yet. Here's a link: http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS...d=0&billBody=H&billTyp=B&billNbr=1534&pn=2049


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, but this year was certainly atypical...the extraordinarily warm temps at the traditional prime times undoubtedly had a direct impact on daytime movement. Laughable are those who claim BS on the temps with the "what about Southern deer" argument; well those deer don't get winter coats in Oct/Nov. The warm temps and rain put a damper on rutting activity straight through the mid-west as well. I have friends in KS, IA, IL, and OH, all reporting similar thoughts. If you take the time to look back on this thread, plenty of deer dropped in early Nov, but sightings of some of the best buck occurred during that cold snap in Oct.
> 
> 
> Joe


I was just talking about this today. I've heard of more bucks chasing does getting killed in rifle season than I've ever heard of before. My personal opinion is due to the ridiculously warm temps in early November actual breeding was suppressed, thus allowing the does to come in to estrus a second time, which just happened to be during rifle season. In addition, I haven't heard of a single shed buck being killed for a doe during rifle season, when its quite typical to hear of quite a few around here. I think the number of possible unbred does coming in a second time kept testosterone levels up in the bucks that those early shedders didn't cast their antlers. It will be interesting to watch the fawn drop next summer for sure.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> I was just talking about this today. I've heard of more bucks chasing does getting killed in rifle season than I've ever heard of before. My personal opinion is due to the ridiculously warm temps in early November actual breeding was suppressed, thus allowing the does to come in to estrus a second time, which just happened to be during rifle season. In addition, I haven't heard of a single shed buck being killed for a doe during rifle season, when its quite typical to hear of quite a few around here. I think the number of possible unbred does coming in a second time kept testosterone levels up in the bucks that those early shedders didn't cast their antlers. It will be interesting to watch the fawn drop next summer for sure.


Interesting theory and it may be correct.On the first Saturday,three of us were standing there,deciding what to do next when I caught movement coming at us.A big 8 point chased a doe right past us and never knew we were there until it got rolled.The doe ran another 50 yards,stopped to look back and I killed her.I've never seen active chasing like that that late in the season,not saying it doesn't happen.I also saw several scrapes this past Saturday that were obviously worked that morning.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> I didn't read the legislation yet. Here's a link: http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS...d=0&billBody=H&billTyp=B&billNbr=1534&pn=2049


It's a stupid bill and I'll be shocked if it goes anywhere.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> It's a stupid bill and I'll be shocked if it goes anywhere.


I'm pretty sure it's been proposed before, I don't remember it ever happening. Doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## fap1800

Around here a good dog pelt will bring upwards of $50 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## pope125

I got a major problem down in Blue Bell with the coyotes , , pretty much the deer are nocturnal .


----------



## dougell

Coyotes are a threat to fawns and smaller weaker deer during the winter.I've seen coyotes and deer sharing the same field many times and the deer paid the coyotes very little attention.We've been dealing with coyotes since the 1980's and I've never seen them impact deer movement.


----------



## yetihunter1

If you read the proposal it was made back in 2013.


----------



## dougell

This is a stupid idea dreamed up by misguided,clueless legislators who simply want nothing more than to cost the PGC money.Bounties have been tried in other states and proven to be ineffective.Pretty much every one I know will shoot one on sight the way it is now.Offering them a measly $25 won't sway many minds.This is a prefect example of why we don't want politicians weighing in on wildlife management.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> Coyotes are a threat to fawns and smaller weaker deer during the winter.I've seen coyotes and deer sharing the same field many times and the deer paid the coyotes very little attention.We've been dealing with coyotes since the 1980's and I've never seen them impact deer movement.


I've had a different experience. I have on multiple occasions seen mature deer run from coyotes. About 10 years ago, my dad shot a coyote as it was chasing a group of deer. I am certain that the coyote I killed this year bumped deer about 5 minutes before I killed it. I can't tell you how frequently it happens, but there are trail camera videos of a pack of coyotes killing a buck.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> This is a stupid idea dreamed up by misguided,clueless legislators who simply want nothing more than to cost the PGC money.Bounties have been tried in other states and proven to be ineffective.Pretty much every one I know will shoot one on sight the way it is now.Offering them a measly $25 won't sway many minds.This is a prefect example of why we don't want politicians weighing in on wildlife management.


I think you're probably right about that.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 3411130


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> View attachment 3411130


117 degrees F? Was that accurate?


----------



## Mathias

No!


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> View attachment 3411130


Yotes probably thinking, damn its too hot to eat that dang deer, i will get the meat sweats!


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> No!


Lol. This whole summer in December thing has me confused. 117 in september suddenly sounded feasible.


----------



## nicko

Hindy30 said:


> Lol. This whole summer in December thing has me confused. 117 in september suddenly sounded feasible.


Ha ha. Very true.

This forecast shows no relief. Aside from a drop in temps this coming weekend, it's going to shoot right back up to the 60s next week and on Christmas with rain as well.


----------



## fap1800

Our family farm in NY has been ravaged by coyotes. There wasn't a lot of deer up there, but you would see a half dozen on a good day in the stand. Now you're lucky to see one. My dad was up there for the opener a few weeks ago and said out of five guys only one of them saw a doe. Says the dogs are all over the place up there. Can't kill enough of them.


----------



## Mathias

When the front line passed through @2:30 this morning you'd have thought it was July, 65 degrees and a downpour.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

I think i am just gonna trout fish this weekend....who wants to come...should be good weather.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> I've had a different experience. I have on multiple occasions seen mature deer run from coyotes. About 10 years ago, my dad shot a coyote as it was chasing a group of deer. I am certain that the coyote I killed this year bumped deer about 5 minutes before I killed it. I can't tell you how frequently it happens, but there are trail camera videos of a pack of coyotes killing a buck.


A couple beagles can run a deer down so anything is possible.I was hunting woodchucks one day and a bachelor herd of bucks were out with a few doe that had some fawns.A coyote came out beside them and walked within 20 yards of them.The does took off with the fawns but they never left the field.The bucks hardly paid the coyote any attention.By the way,I shot right between the coyotes legs lol.I've seen this same situation at least a half a dozen other times.The thing with coyotes is that they can't afford to get hurt and they know it.They won't tangle with a deer most of the time because they know the risk.There's a doe mortality study going on for several years now in two different areas in Pa.They have a couple thousand collared adult doe and they've only lost like one to coyote predation.Don't get me wrong.It happens but not with great frequency.I'm pretty sure there was something wrong with the buck in the video you're talking about.I forget exactly what it was but I'm almost positive that wasn't a healthy buck.We've always had quite a few coyotes where I live and they're one animal I really can't figure out.I haven't seen them alter deer behavior though.With that said,I think they have altered the way turkeys act.


----------



## KylePA

I spent a good bit of time reading all of the blog posts on the Penn State Deer Study. What I did find interesting was in their fawn mortality study that Coyotes were not the biggest killer of fawns in their study. Granted based upon a small sample size bears, bobcats, and natural mortality killed more of the fawns in their study than coyotes. I know they were doing studies within Rothrock State Forest and there are plenty of coyotes there.


----------



## dougell

The studies are pretty cool and shed a lot of light on the subject.There's quite a bit of misinformation out there and those studies contradict a lot of it.I can't say what kind of a bobcat population we have in this part of the state but it seems to be healthy.I see them from time to time,see tracks frequently and get them on trail cameras at least once a year.Two years ago,the first week of rifle season,I was hunting behind my house and found a small,freshly killed 3 point.I figured someone shot it and left it lay to rot after ground checking it but couldn't find a bullet wound.A couple days later I walked through there and it was cached under a bunch of leaves and it was mostly eaten.It had all the tell tale signs of a bobcat kill and I know that we have a couple roaming around.Two of my buddies came up to hunt the year before and were spaced about 30 yards apart,trying to film each other.They got a bobcat on film, stalking a squirrel and swiping it off a tree.Pound for pound,they're bad animals.The WCO who'd district borders ours claims that he's found several bobcat kills over the years on adult deer.I never believed it until I saw it with my own eyes.If you really read every fawn mortality study in Pa they all say the same thing.About 50% of all fawns die and about 50% of them are killed by predators.The better the habitat,the better chance they have of surviving.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> A couple beagles can run a deer down so anything is possible.I was hunting woodchucks one day and a bachelor herd of bucks were out with a few doe that had some fawns.A coyote came out beside them and walked within 20 yards of them.The does took off with the fawns but they never left the field.The bucks hardly paid the coyote any attention.By the way,I shot right between the coyotes legs lol.I've seen this same situation at least a half a dozen other times.The thing with coyotes is that they can't afford to get hurt and they know it.They won't tangle with a deer most of the time because they know the risk.There's a doe mortality study going on for several years now in two different areas in Pa.They have a couple thousand collared adult doe and they've only lost like one to coyote predation.Don't get me wrong.It happens but not with great frequency.I'm pretty sure there was something wrong with the buck in the video you're talking about.I forget exactly what it was but I'm almost positive that wasn't a healthy buck.We've always had quite a few coyotes where I live and they're one animal I really can't figure out.I haven't seen them alter deer behavior though.With that said,I think they have altered the way turkeys act.


The video I saw, there was nothing wrong with the buck until they started biting at its hind end. My guess is that deer can tell if a yote is mousing or otherwise not paying too much attention to them. I don't know, all I can tell you is what I've seen and deer will run from a coyote as much as a human.


----------



## Hindy30

KylePA said:


> I spent a good bit of time reading all of the blog posts on the Penn State Deer Study. What I did find interesting was in their fawn mortality study that Coyotes were not the biggest killer of fawns in their study. Granted based upon a small sample size bears, bobcats, and natural mortality killed more of the fawns in their study than coyotes. I know they were doing studies within Rothrock State Forest and there are plenty of coyotes there.


I've read them and it's the best information that exists ... I get it. What I know is that between cameras and time in the woods I have never personally seen a bobcat in my part of PA. Only one time I saw tracks in the snow. The bear population remains pretty steady. The yote population judged through cameras, sign, and personal observation has greatly increased in the past 5 years. Maybe its just a population cycle, but I'm happy to help push the curve back down.


----------



## dougell

I feel that the coyote population peaked around here about 10 years ago and has declined somewhat since.Canine diseases and mange keep the population in check better than people ever could.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> I feel that the coyote population peaked around here about 10 years ago and has declined somewhat since.Canine diseases and mange keep the population in check better than people ever could.


Interesting. What area are you in?


----------



## nicko

How many of you actually go out on a hunt to target coyotes? If you do, what techniques do you use?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just finished mowing the lawn....yep mowing the lawn on 12/15???

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> How many of you actually go out on a hunt to target coyotes? If you do, what techniques do you use?


Can't say I've been successful but gave it a go more than once....caller upwind of my position. Those who did show up were MUCH further downwind than I would have expected. No problem if I had a bangstick, but was in my gullie with my bow...I felt deadly[emoji12] 

Joe


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> How many of you actually go out on a hunt to target coyotes? If you do, what techniques do you use?


I'm not a coyote calling expert but we do it quite a bit.I will say this,anyone who can call them in and kill them consistently in Pa deserves hero status.You'll get them to come in a good bit of the time but they use the wind and every little bit of cover when coming in.They are by far the smartest animals you'll ever hunt.The only way to really kill a lot of them is by trapping or with dogs.Hunting them with dogs is popular around here because there's hundreds of thousands of acres of public land with fewer roads and no posted sign.I don't believe it would be feasible in the SE part of the state because of that.Coyotes cover a huge distance when they run.A lot of guys do it and it just ends up educating them.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> Interesting. What area are you in?


I'm right on the border of Elk and Clearfield counties.I don't trap but I know many guys who do.None of them are catching nearly as many as they did 10 years ago.I see them and hear them as well as seeing tracks all over.Again,not as much as 10 years ago.Mange is bad around here and I think that gets the majority of them.It's hard on the bears as well.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Can't say I've been successful but gave it a go more than once....caller upwind of my position. Those who did show up were MUCH further downwind than I would have expected. No problem if I had a bangstick, but was in my gullie with my bow...I felt deadly[emoji12]
> 
> Joe


They come in more than most people would realize and almost always down wind.Problem is,they don't gobble and most never knew they were there.It's amazing how often you'll see fresh tracks in the snow that weren't there when you walked in.I back tracked one that came in one time.To this day,I still have no idea how I didn't see him.The tracks told me that my head was obviously up my butt.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> I'm right on the border of Elk and Clearfield counties.I don't trap but I know many guys who do.None of them are catching nearly as many as they did 10 years ago.I see them and hear them as well as seeing tracks all over.Again,not as much as 10 years ago.Mange is bad around here and I think that gets the majority of them.It's hard on the bears as well.


Send some of your trappers to 4c brother. I don't know anyone that traps around here anymore. Maybe that's the cause of my problem?


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Can't say I've been successful but gave it a go more than once....caller upwind of my position. Those who did show up were MUCH further downwind than I would have expected. No problem if I had a bangstick, but was in my gullie with my bow...I felt deadly[emoji12]
> 
> Joe


Try a crosswind and set up so you have a terrain advantage. Use a cliff or point to your advantage and use a decoy of some type near the caller, both downhill from you.


----------



## jacobh

Had pics of 2 smaller bucks sparring at my moms. This normal for this time of year?


----------



## dougell

How much of an impact does coyote predation have on our deer numbers in the big woods/farming areas of north central Pa.? 



Based on research conducted in Pennsylvania, the impact of coyotes and other predators on deer varies by area and age of the deer. In forested areas of north central Pennsylvania, predators cause the majority of deaths of newborn fawns. Predator kills were evenly divided among coyotes, bears, and other predators. However, in agricultural areas of central Pennsylvania, natural causes – such as starvation, failure to nurse, infections, parasites – caused the most deaths of newborn fawns. Despite predators, 57 percent of fawns born in north central Pennsylvania and 72 percent of fawns born in central Pennsylvania survived through the summer. 



Although predators kill a percentage of fawns, we have not observed many predator kills on older deer. We have captured and tracked more than 1,000 deer older than 7 months of age. Of these deer, we have confirmed 5 predator kills to date. For our tagged deer, more than 70 percent of them will die due to hunting whereas predators account for less than 1 percent.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> How much of an impact does coyote predation have on our deer numbers in the big woods/farming areas of north central Pa.?
> 
> 
> 
> Based on research conducted in Pennsylvania, the impact of coyotes and other predators on deer varies by area and age of the deer. In forested areas of north central Pennsylvania, predators cause the majority of deaths of newborn fawns. Predator kills were evenly divided among coyotes, bears, and other predators. However, in agricultural areas of central Pennsylvania, natural causes – such as starvation, failure to nurse, infections, parasites – caused the most deaths of newborn fawns. Despite predators, 57 percent of fawns born in north central Pennsylvania and 72 percent of fawns born in central Pennsylvania survived through the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Although predators kill a percentage of fawns, we have not observed many predator kills on older deer. We have captured and tracked more than 1,000 deer older than 7 months of age. Of these deer, we have confirmed 5 predator kills to date. For our tagged deer, more than 70 percent of them will die due to hunting whereas predators account for less than 1 percent.


Maybe they're right, maybe not. Doing the best they can and more than anybody else but that's a study based on about .0067% of the deer in PA.


----------



## nicko

All this talk referencing the north-central part of the state has me thinking about one last trip up to Potter county for the post Christmas season. 

I have an unexplainable pull to the big-woods area of Potter. It started after I first starting hunting this county in 2001 and has only increased with time. I think a combination of the mystique of the area, the role Potter county has played in the PA hunting heritage, the lore of past glory years, and the unknown is what draws me. Plus, I am fairly certain our lease up there sees little to no hunting pressure during this short but sweet season.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> How many of you actually go out on a hunt to target coyotes? If you do, what techniques do you use?


It's pretty popular in Lancaster County. Articles run regularly in the newspaper about predator hunting and some of the tricks of the trade.


----------



## jesses80

nicko you ever come up to denton hill for the bow hunters festival.


nicko said:


> All this talk referencing the north-central part of the state has me thinking about one last trip up to Potter county for the post Christmas season.
> 
> I have an unexplainable pull to the big-woods area of Potter. It started after I first starting hunting this county in 2001 and has only increased with time. I think a combination of the mystique of the area, the role Potter county has played in the PA hunting heritage, the lore of past glory years, and the unknown is what draws me. Plus, I am fairly certain our lease up there sees little to no hunting pressure during this short but sweet season.


----------



## davydtune

All I know is that I'll be out after Christmas running cable restraints and foot holds for yotes on the properties I deer hunt :wink: It certainly makes a difference up here, definitely more fawns in the fall when you keep the yote numbers in check


----------



## pope125

Just looked at the long range forecast and temps not looking like much in a change . But a lot can happen in a month , can change in a few days .


----------



## Hindy30

It seems like I always need to buy some new tool. I wanted to try the aae max stealth vanes in a helical. I got up early this morning to do it. And ... they don't fit in my helical jig. Frustrating. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Haha yep but 1st saturday seasons closed its a high of 38.... Typical LOL


QUOTE=pope125;1083093145]Just looked at the long range forecast and temps not looking like much in a change . But a lot can happen in a month , can change in a few days .[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hindy30

davydtune said:


> All I know is that I'll be out after Christmas running cable restraints and foot holds for yotes on the properties I deer hunt :wink: It certainly makes a difference up here, definitely more fawns in the fall when you keep the yote numbers in check


Get after 'em! Set up a foothold for that crazy neighbor of yours also. ..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Hindy30 said:


> Get after 'em! Set up a foothold for that crazy neighbor of yours also. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Luckily he made his way back to Florida to stay with his son. Hopefully he stays there, lol!


----------



## pope125

Hindy30 said:


> It seems like I always need to buy some new tool. I wanted to try the aae max stealth vanes in a helical. I got up early this morning to do it. And ... they don't fit in my helical jig. Frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I was using AAE Max Hunter still am , but just got done fletching up some Blazers . I like the lower profile on the Blazers .


----------



## Hindy30

pope125 said:


> I was using AAE Max Hunter still am , but just got done fletching up some Blazers . I like the lower profile on the Blazers .


I've been using the blazers and I like them. I've used them in a helical and straight and like them both ways about equal. The aae stealths are even lower profile than the blazers, but longer. It seems like every time I get things working I look for a reason to mess it up again.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Had pics of 2 smaller bucks sparring at my moms. This normal for this time of year?


I would imagine it isn't that rare just my .02 though. There still is breeding competition going on for any of this year's fawns that are probably coming into esterous for their first time. I know there is a significant amount of immature does in the general area so I would think that there could be a decent second rut. I saw a recent rub by my house (that wasnt' there on Saturday). I remember a couple years back I saw probably my best buck fight the week between Christmas and New Years in the field across from Little's in Zieglerville, before they fenced it with horses. Two decent eight points were in a knock down drag out battle and there was a confused little doe fawn standing there not knowing what was going on.


----------



## fap1800

Hindy30 said:


> I've been using the blazers and I like them. I've used them in a helical and straight and like them both ways about equal. The aae stealths are even lower profile than the blazers, but longer. It seems like every time I get things working I look for a reason to mess it up again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You're not the only one. I'm toying with the idea of scrapping my current arrow build and trying the single bevel Helix broadheads. They're intriguing in that you can get a right or left bevel to match your helical or offset vanes. I currently use Blazers to steer my arrows, but am thinking I might need something a little stouter to steer the Helix. Building arrows during the offseason is a good way to pass the time. You can never have too many.


----------



## skezskoz

Not PA but I figured Id share a few pictures from my trip to WV last week. Saw 30+ deer over 3 days of hunting, mostly doe, a few buck, two shooters but neither presented a good shot unfortunately. Awesome time nonetheless, I'll be back next year


----------



## skezskoz




----------



## Hindy30

fap1800 said:


> You're not the only one. I'm toying with the idea of scrapping my current arrow build and trying the single bevel Helix broadheads. They're intriguing in that you can get a right or left bevel to match your helical or offset vanes. I currently use Blazers to steer my arrows, but am thinking I might need something a little stouter to steer the Helix. Building arrows during the offseason is a good way to pass the time. You can never have too many.


I was briefly looking at the Wasp Drones and one of the blogs on the Wasp site claims that Blazers are made from stiffer material so they provide more steering than even some larger vanes. I don't know, to me building arrows is half science and half voodoo until it suddenly works out.


----------



## pope125

Hindy30 said:


> I was briefly looking at the Wasp Drones and one of the blogs on the Wasp site claims that Blazers are made from stiffer material so they provide more steering than even some larger vanes. I don't know, to me building arrows is half science and half voodoo until it suddenly works out.


Thats whats nice about doing your own arrows you can try different vanes , at see what you like . Its funny for close to 10 to 12 years I had the same set-up and would not change one thing other than get a new bow , for some reason the last year or so I have been jumping around toying with different products . Have no reason why .


----------



## pope125

Just went outside and shot two arrows with the AAE vanes the other one I just fletched with a Blazer you can see the result at 40 yards . I would say I'm ready for late season .


----------



## fap1800

I find building arrows to be almost therapeutic...a good stress reliever. I really like experimenting with FOC and building a heavy arrow. My current arrow comes in at 515gr with 225 of it up front. Not fast by any means but it hits hard. If my buddy and I are lucky enough to draw a WY bull tag this year, I think I'll build something in 550 range. Those Helix heads go all the way up to 225 so I shouldn't have any problem getting that high.


----------



## Hindy30

pope125 said:


> Just went outside and shot two arrows with the AAE vanes the other one I just fletched with a Blazer you can see the result at 40 yards . I would say I'm ready for late season .


Nice! How long has is taken to get that 18-1 target to look like that? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

fap1800 said:


> I find building arrows to be almost therapeutic...a good stress reliever. I really like experimenting with FOC and building a heavy arrow. My current arrow comes in at 515gr with 225 of it up front. Not fast by any means but it hits hard. If my buddy and I are lucky enough to draw a WY bull tag this year, I think I'll build something in 550 range. Those Helix heads go all the way up to 225 so I shouldn't have any problem getting that high.


That's intense. I'm right around 408 right now. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Hindy30 said:


> Nice! How long has is taken to get that 18-1 target to look like that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Probably a few years , I really don't shot at it all that much . Great target but it can be a bear to get the arrows out . Rather shot at a 3D target .


----------



## pope125

Hindy30 said:


> That's intense. I'm right around 408 right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk



Im like 400 , when i dropped my poundage down to 60lbs I went to shooting a 100 grains.


----------



## davydtune

fap1800 said:


> I find building arrows to be almost therapeutic...a good stress reliever. I really like experimenting with FOC and building a heavy arrow. My current arrow comes in at 515gr with 225 of it up front. Not fast by any means but it hits hard. If my buddy and I are lucky enough to draw a WY bull tag this year, I think I'll build something in 550 range. Those Helix heads go all the way up to 225 so I shouldn't have any problem getting that high.


That's pretty close to my new ones for next season. 528 grains with 200 up front, around 17% FOC. I'm running (4) 4" feathers with heavy helical on them and Zwickey No Mercy's up front. Is slow but shots near silent and hits like a truck. Speed really isn't an issue for me, the vast majority of the deer I've taken have been between 8-17 yards


----------



## KMiha

skezskoz said:


> Not PA but I figured Id share a few pictures from my trip to WV last week. Saw 30+ deer over 3 days of hunting, mostly doe, a few buck, two shooters but neither presented a good shot unfortunately. Awesome time nonetheless, I'll be back next year


Where at in WV? I went to school in Morgantown. It's a beautiful state, always loved driving through there when all the leaves started to change. Never hunted there though.


----------



## fap1800

davydtune said:


> That's pretty close to my new ones for next season. 528 grains with 200 up front, around 17% FOC. I'm running (4) 4" feathers with heavy helical on them and Zwickey No Mercy's up front. Is slow but shots near silent and hits like a truck. Speed really isn't an issue for me, the vast majority of the deer I've taken have been between 8-17 yards


Nice. What shaft are you using? I'm currently using GT Hunter XT 300s, but I might try to find a 250 shaft if I increase my FOC. I feel the same way. I used to try to get an arrow to hum as fast as possible, but now just prefer the feel at the shot of a much heavier arrow. It's dead silent too. And they do hit the target hard. 

Here's a good read on speed that offers a unique perspective. Instead of comparing fps of one arrow or bow to the next, the author looks at differences in time it takes to impact the target. All of sudden 30 or 40 fps doesn't looks so bad. 

http://huntingfit.com/2015/11/29/speed-one-of-the-most-misunderstood-truths-in-bowhunting/


----------



## davydtune

fap1800 said:


> Nice. What shaft are you using? I'm currently using GT Hunter XT 300s, but I might try to find a 250 shaft if I increase my FOC. I feel the same way. I used to try to get an arrow to hum as fast as possible, but now just prefer the feel at the shot of a much heavier arrow. It's dead silent too. And they do hit the target hard.
> 
> Here's a good read on speed that offers a unique perspective. Instead of comparing fps of one arrow or bow to the next, the author looks at differences in time it takes to impact the target. All of sudden 30 or 40 fps doesn't looks so bad.
> 
> http://huntingfit.com/2015/11/29/speed-one-of-the-most-misunderstood-truths-in-bowhunting/


I'm using 340 Beman Max-4 MFX. Also added a footing, made these things almost indestructible


----------



## BowhunterT100

That is a great looking arrow and broadhead set up dave


----------



## fap1800

I'd say so. No stopping that arrow.


----------



## Hindy30

davydtune said:


> I'm using 340 Beman Max-4 MFX. Also added a footing, made these things almost indestructible


Those are sweet Davy. Love the 2 blade broadheads. I've been shooting stingers but those zwickey's are pretty nice. Do you match right bevel with right helical?


----------



## skezskoz

KMiha said:


> Where at in WV? I went to school in Morgantown. It's a beautiful state, always loved driving through there when all the leaves started to change. Never hunted there though.


Near Morgantown actually, we didn't have much information to go off of so we ended up splitting our time between a few WMAs, Little Indian Creek, Snake Hill, and the Cheat Canyon area. 

Little Indian Creek was awesome but relatively small, just over 1000 acres I think. Nevertheless there is good variety in terms of terrain, dense woods, open fields, etc. Spent the entire first day scouting and still hunting, or at least trying to. The next day I took my climber in but didn't have as much luck. 

Snake Hill was also cool, saw more hunters there though, at least where we entered. It drops off a good bit down towards the river on the backside, probably good that neither of us got a deer because it wouldve been hell dragging something out of there. 

Cheat Canyon looked promising but we spent most of our time trying to access it, if I go back there it will be on a quad. 

Fun times, I plan on going back next year, may check out some of the bowhunter only areas down south.


----------



## PaBone

pope125 said:


> Just went outside and shot two arrows with the AAE vanes the other one I just fletched with a Blazer you can see the result at 40 yards . I would say I'm ready for late season .


Did you have your late season clothes on when you shot that group. It has to get cold some time during late season. I need to shoot this weekend with my heavy coveralls on, plan on hunting Pa. late season and Ohio two day gun coming up on the 28th and 29th with my bow.


----------



## pope125

PaBone said:


> Did you have your late season clothes on when you shot that group. It has to get cold some time during late season. I need to shoot this weekend with my heavy coveralls on, plan on hunting Pa. late season and Ohio two day gun coming up on the 28th and 29th with my bow.


I can't shot the same group with all my late season clothes on . I don't were a lot of big bulky clothing . I remember when I had my farm in Ohio it was the first week in Janurary and it was -16 and had no problem shooting a doe .


----------



## KMiha

skezskoz said:


> Near Morgantown actually, we didn't have much information to go off of so we ended up splitting our time between a few WMAs, Little Indian Creek, Snake Hill, and the Cheat Canyon area.
> 
> Little Indian Creek was awesome but relatively small, just over 1000 acres I think. Nevertheless there is good variety in terms of terrain, dense woods, open fields, etc. Spent the entire first day scouting and still hunting, or at least trying to. The next day I took my climber in but didn't have as much luck.
> 
> Snake Hill was also cool, saw more hunters there though, at least where we entered. It drops off a good bit down towards the river on the backside, probably good that neither of us got a deer because it wouldve been hell dragging something out of there.
> 
> Cheat Canyon looked promising but we spent most of our time trying to access it, if I go back there it will be on a quad.
> 
> Fun times, I plan on going back next year, may check out some of the bowhunter only areas down south.


Never explored those areas. When you say Cheat Canyon, is that close to Cheat Lake? I could only imagine trying to get a deer out of some of those areas, I remember walking around/to Cooper's rock and that was a hassle. Heck, even walking up and down some of the hills around campus that are paved roads could be a pain. I was always too busy with school to try and get out and hunt around there.


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> I can't shot the same group with all my late season clothes on . I don't were a lot of big bulky clothing . I remember when I had my farm in Ohio it was the first week in Janurary and it was -16 and had no problem shooting a doe .


I meant to say I can shot the same groups .


----------



## Hindy30

Well 12/26 is now within the 10 day forecast. High of 54 and wnw wind for me. Falling barometer.


----------



## pope125

Hindy30 said:


> Well 12/26 is now within the 10 day forecast. High of 54 and wnw wind for me. Falling barometer.


I think if the temps stay as warm as they have all season and stay this warm into the late season , I think you have to rethink the way your going to hunt the late season .


----------



## Mathias

Looks like 50's and 60's all the way to New years day…


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Looks like 50's and 60's all the way to New years day…



Matt , that's not good news at all .


----------



## davydtune

No not at all


----------



## davydtune

Hindy30 said:


> Those are sweet Davy. Love the 2 blade broadheads. I've been shooting stingers but those zwickey's are pretty nice. Do you match right bevel with right helical?


The ones I have are actually double bevels but I am going to grab some R/H :wink: I do like stingers as well


----------



## Hindy30

pope125 said:


> I think if the temps stay as warm as they have all season and stay this warm into the late season , I think you have to rethink the way your going to hunt the late season .


Definitely. I think they'll be holding tight during daylight. Food sources don't matter to me right now because browse is plentiful. 

Travel corridors on 26th hoping the neighbors are around. 

After that, I'm thinking about getting into a few steep rugged areas with small benches very early in the am. The thought with that is maybe the pressure is still on them.

What are others thinking? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hindy, it really depends where you are hunting. I am predicting that in the regulated units bangstickers will be out after antlerless deer in force because of the mild temps; they are every year on the occaissional "nice day" in the late season...this year seems there will be plenty of "nice days". With that in mind I will likely focus on known escape routes which are different that typical travel routes, at least on the properties that I hunt. What always amazes me is how far away deer detect danger and move off. I use the information that I have at my disposal and plan my ambush sites not necessarily where I think the deer are, but where they will be once the orange army appears. It is more important to identify access points that the hunters use than it is food sources for the deer. I have watched deer move off an oak ridge in a concerned manner, only to have a gun hunter come sneaking through almost 45-50 minutes later. On the one occasion in mind I was positioned perfectly and they were working their way toward my position on the ground, but when they "spooked" they took their preferred escape route into the creek bottom. I did have this guy at 65 yards, but couldn't get a clear shot....


Sometimes the best ambush sites are determined by evaluating all of the factors and characteristics of the property and deer you are hunting. During the late season you are most likely hunting the "resident herd" for that area. For a lot of reasons there is typically much less disbursement in the late season; one of the many reasons special care should be taken not to bump them too hard...they may move off.

Will certainly be interesting this year...

Joe


----------



## nicko

I think this weather is going to really limit movement to patterns that are similar to early season patterns. The deer have their full winter coats and will not want to move much during the warmth of midday like we're getting now.


----------



## schlep1967

pope125 said:


> Probably a few years , I really don't shot at it all that much . Great target but it can be a bear to get the arrows out . Rather shot at a 3D target .





davydtune said:


> That's pretty close to my new ones for next season. 528 grains with 200 up front, around 17% FOC. I'm running (4) 4" feathers with heavy helical on them and Zwickey No Mercy's up front. Is slow but shots near silent and hits like a truck. Speed really isn't an issue for me, the vast majority of the deer I've taken have been between 8-17 yards





pope125 said:


> I can't shot the same group with all my late season clothes on . I don't were a lot of big bulky clothing . I remember when I had my farm in Ohio it was the first week in Janurary and it was -16 and had no problem shooting a doe .





pope125 said:


> I meant to say I can shot the same groups .


I hate to be "that guy" but you are making us look like dumb PA ********.

There are two "o's" in the word shoot.

There, now we just look like normal PA ********.:lol3:


----------



## TRex18

What do you guys think the speaker buck is going to score.....it said 195 in outdoor magazine.


----------



## skezskoz

KMiha said:


> Never explored those areas. When you say Cheat Canyon, is that close to Cheat Lake? I could only imagine trying to get a deer out of some of those areas, I remember walking around/to Cooper's rock and that was a hassle. Heck, even walking up and down some of the hills around campus that are paved roads could be a pain. I was always too busy with school to try and get out and hunt around there.


Sorry, I meant the Cheat Canyon WMA, which is southeast of Cheat Lake down towards Albright. I guess the whole stretch could be considered the canyon really, not sure how much of it is open to public hunting though. Definitely some rugged terrain, had we gotten a deer we probably would've had to pack it out in bags. 

Not sure how often you get back to that area but it seems pretty promising and doesn't have the pressure I'm used to seeing in PA. I guess because it seems like every person you meet down there has their own land to hunt so they dont bother with the public spots as much.


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Hindy, it really depends where you are hunting. I am predicting that in the regulated units bangstickers will be out after antlerless deer in force because of the mild temps; they are every year on the occaissional "nice day" in the late season...this year seems there will be plenty of "nice days". With that in mind I will likely focus on known escape routes which are different that typical travel routes, at least on the properties that I hunt. What always amazes me is how far away deer detect danger and move off. I use the information that I have at my disposal and plan my ambush sites not necessarily where I think the deer are, but where they will be once the orange army appears. It is more important to identify access points that the hunters use than it is food sources for the deer. I have watched deer move off an oak ridge in a concerned manner, only to have a gun hunter come sneaking through almost 45-50 minutes later. On the one occasion in mind I was positioned perfectly and they were working their way toward my position on the ground, but when they "spooked" they took their preferred escape route into the creek bottom. I did have this guy at 65 yards, but couldn't get a clear shot....
> 
> 
> Sometimes the best ambush sites are determined by evaluating all of the factors and characteristics of the property and deer you are hunting. During the late season you are most likely hunting the "resident herd" for that area. For a lot of reasons there is typically much less disbursement in the late season; one of the many reasons special care should be taken not to bump them too hard...they may move off.
> 
> Will certainly be interesting this year...
> 
> Joe


I am just wondering if rain will keep some of the smoke poles away. 

As for escape routes, my area has gotten so thick with laurel that it's hard to hunt what I think of as escape routes. It's amazing how they weave through that junk. I have seen antlers in the laurel several times without seeing even the eyes. 

I am trying to figure out a way to hunt one spot in particular, but I don't have it figured out yet. I started out trying to hunt it like an edge, but they're inside the edge not outside like some of the popular advice. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> I think this weather is going to really limit movement to patterns that are similar to early season patterns. The deer have their full winter coats and will not want to move much during the warmth of midday like we're getting now.


Agreed nicko, little movement unless bumped. 

I don't have many days left to hunt and it's a big time investment for me to get to the spots I'm thinking of. In early, move at midday, out late. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

schlep1967 said:


> I hate to be "that guy" but you are making us look like dumb PA ********.
> 
> There are two "o's" in the word shoot.
> 
> There, now we just look like normal PA ********.:lol3:


Are there two S'S in the ass ?


----------



## dspell20

I have been seeing lots of deer piled into fields feeding an hour before dark. Even with the warm temps the deer will be up and feeding if not overly pressured


----------



## Hindy30

dspell20 said:


> I have been seeing lots of deer piled into fields feeding an hour before dark. Even with the warm temps the deer will be up and feeding if not overly pressured


I hope you're right! The problem is too much spread out food around me. The one ag field I usually rely on is no help to me this year. The farmer planted corn late and harvested it as silage, meaning before the heads of corn developed. The field is barren. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mathewsk

*2015 success*

My 2015 potter county pa success was very rewarding. I was able to harvest a very healthy doe in Archery season, and my largest pa buck and another doe in rifle season. I have been hunting this buck for 3 years until I finally got a shot oppurtunity this year. He measures 23 1/4" outside spread. Scored him at 136 7/8". I also have his sheds from last year and they scored 129". Thought I would share some pics.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 3420850

First time I saw this buck (my place upstate) Hoping he made it through. (date is wrong-late November)


----------



## Hindy30

mathewsk said:


> My 2015 potter county pa success was very rewarding. I was able to harvest a very healthy doe in Archery season, and my largest pa buck and another doe in rifle season. I have been hunting this buck for 3 years until I finally got a shot oppurtunity this year. He measures 23 1/4" outside spread. Scored him at 136 7/8". I also have his sheds from last year and they scored 129". Thought I would share some pics.


Nice buck! 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## nicko

Great buck mathewsk!! Congrats. Potter is putting out some nice bucks.

The picture from the truck, are those the bucks sheds put on the skull of another deer?


----------



## jesses80

going to start looking for shed's bucks are losing horns up this way already .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Jesse


----------



## BowhunterT100

Congratulations on a awesome buck Matt.


----------



## Hindy30

For anybody wondering if it's possible that there is fresh browse available for deer this December in PA, the cherry trees in Philly are currently in bloom. Heck, I'm complaining about not knowing how to pattern them because of too much food availability but maybe it will help the herd be stronger before it gets cold and then get a small bounce in population next year? Who knows ... weird weather.


----------



## pope125

I have a few oaks on my property where I live I have one stand over and oak on the back side of my property as of last week there are still in there eating . Also I have a oak tree as soon as you pull in my driveway and every time I pull in or leave after dark there is like 8 to 10 in there . I think all of us hunting late season better pray for some cold weather , if we don't get any its going to be tuff hunting .


----------



## nicko

Deer culling in Valley Forge National Park continues......

http://mobile.philly.com/news/?wss=/philly/news&id=362714371&


----------



## dougell

There's no other choice.It's a federal law prohibiting hunting in Valley Forge.It would take an act of congress to change it.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> There's no other choice.It's a federal law prohibiting hunting in Valley Forge.It would take an act of congress to change it.


Agreed Doug. It is what it is. They let the deer population get absolutely crazy in the park before going this route. They really had no other option.


----------



## fap1800

Gotta love the comments. Yeah...I hunt for sexual reasons. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

fap1800 said:


> Gotta love the comments. Yeah...I hunt for sexual reasons.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Reading the comments on philly.com is like reading the unedited script of one flew over the cuckoo's nest.


----------



## nicko

Hindy30 said:


> Reading the comments on philly.com is like reading the unedited script of one flew over the cuckoo's nest.


Just another reason I don't willingly share that I hunt with people I barely know will not put any hunting related stickers on my car. The less some people know around here, the better. You should have seen some Facebook comments from people I know regarding Cecil the lion.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> Just another reason I don't willingly share that I hunt with people I barely know will not put any hunting related stickers on my car. The less some people know around here, the better. You should have seen some Facebook comments from people I know regarding Cecil the lion.


I try to tell everybody that I hunt and then convert them. Usually I wait until they are chomping on a cheeseburger. Every time a mom from my kids' school complains about her prize roses (or whatever) being nibbled by deer I offer a solution. It's going to work out eventually.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Just another reason I don't willingly share that I hunt with people I barely know will not put any hunting related stickers on my car. The less some people know around here, the better. You should have seen some Facebook comments from people I know regarding Cecil the lion.


I used to hide it especially at work. Then I had a few conversations with coworkers and spilled the beans. Like Hindy, I used it as an opportunity to educate them particularly those that enjoy a juicy steak. It's hard to argue with logic especially those that enjoy all the nicely packaged meats in their local grocery store. We're the original free range organic movement before it was trendy. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I stand out with pride that I hunt and fish. I'm way out of the norm working in a professional environment. My thoughts are it gives people a chance to see not all hunters are '********'.

However, stickers on my vehicle is a no go. I've got animal rights people I work with now commenting on hunting topics with thought that not everyone is a blood thirsty killer.

I've made it my goal to feed people at work venison, wild jams, smoked cheese, wild mushrooms, homemade hand picked BlackBerry wine.

It's up to those of us such as users of this forum to turn the tables.


----------



## Hindy30

I thought that as a hunter I was out of the norm in a professional environment. But once I started talking about it, I met other outdoorsmen. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Part of the reason I put no hunting related stickers on my car is that I don't want any dirt balls to think there might be any hunting item of value in my car. I typically have my Lone Wolf climber in the car all season long so I don't want to attract any attention. Plus, I'm just not a fan of putting any stickers on my car.


----------



## 138104

I have a picture of my best buck to date displayed in my office. Never had a negative reaction to it. However, I did have a girl ask how I got the deer to pose like that....and she was serious.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> Part of the reason I put no hunting related stickers on my car is that I don't want any dirt balls to think there might be any hunting item of value in my car. I typically have my Lone Wolf climber in the car all season long so I don't want to attract any attention. Plus, I'm just not a fan of putting any stickers on my car.


Exactly my reasons. When my suv is parked I want people to think it belongs to a boring soccer mom. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

The temperature this morning is more like it should be. 28 degrees and breezy. Unfortunately, it's going to shoot up to 68 degrees on Thursday.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 3430057

Visions of late seasons's past.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> View attachment 3430057
> 
> Visions of late seasons's past.


Nice!! Nothing like hunting late season with cold temps and snow on the ground , lets keep are fingers crossed .


----------



## nicko

I can only hope we see some snow in January. There's nothing like hunting in the snow and taking a deer in it. The season for those of us in 2B, 5C, and 5D runs until almost the end of January so we have a chance. At the very least, we should start to see more seasonable temps. This el nino effect is brutal.

If there is anything that bugs me more than spring-like temperatures when it should be cold, it's people who *like* spring-like temperatures when it should be cold. 

Them - "How about this beautiful weather we're having?"
Me - "Shut up."


----------



## dougell

We have snow on the ground today.


----------



## Hindy30

pope125 said:


> Nice!! Nothing like hunting late season with cold temps and snow on the ground , lets keep are fingers crossed .


There's also nothing like blood trailing in the snow. I haven't shot a deer in the snow for a while. Last time I did, it was snowing heavy and I was walking on a pipeline to a stand. I turned and saw a few paralleling me about 30 yards away. It was the weirdest thing.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Don't think it will last long with the temps into the 60s all week..


----------



## fap1800

Hindy30 said:


> Exactly my reasons. When my suv is parked I want people to think it belongs to a boring soccer mom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's a pretty solid reason. Never really looked at it from that perspective. I have a few stickers on my truck and never had a problem, that's not to say it can't happen. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Well I think the next best thing to bowhunting and scouting is buying new gear. Just spent the morning at LAS buying my daughter her first bow. Picked up the new Hoyt Ignite. I can't wait to see the look on her face Christmas morning!

Brian


----------



## Mathias

Well done Brian!


----------



## nicko

wyrnutz said:


> Well I think the next best thing to bowhunting and scouting is buying new gear. Just spent the morning at LAS buying my daughter her first bow. Picked up the new Hoyt Ignite. I can't wait to see the look on her face Christmas morning!
> 
> Brian


Sounds like that will be a great Christmas for your daughter Brian.

How is that GT500 treating you?


----------



## jesses80

snow on the ground here to bad it's not going to stick around for the late season.


----------



## Hindy30

wyrnutz said:


> Well I think the next best thing to bowhunting and scouting is buying new gear. Just spent the morning at LAS buying my daughter her first bow. Picked up the new Hoyt Ignite. I can't wait to see the look on her face Christmas morning!
> 
> Brian


Sweet. How old is she? My daughter keeps trying to use my son's bow, but she can't pull it. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

nicko said:


> Sounds like that will be a great Christmas for your daughter Brian.
> 
> How is that GT500 treating you?


I am still in love with it Nicko! Had to take a couple seasons off due to health issues, I did get out a half dozen times this year and it felt great to be back! Now I have to shoot something with that bow.

Brian


----------



## wyrnutz

Hindy30 said:


> Sweet. How old is she? My daughter keeps trying to use my son's bow, but she can't pull it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk



She is 15 and she has been at me for a couple years to get her one. She loves being out in the woods with me. I think I am more excited about it than she ever could be, can't wait to see her shoot it. Very thankful I have the means to do it too.


----------



## wyrnutz

Thank you Mathias.


----------



## pope125

At the king of Prussia mall this place is nuts , I rather be in a tree .


----------



## Mathias

You can tell it's cold today, deer in the yard already.
Betcha that KOP area is jamming' Bob!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> At the king of Prussia mall this place is nuts , I rather be in a tree .


I won't go near that mall. Amazonprime is where we do 90%+ of all our Christmas shopping.


----------



## Hindy30

pope125 said:


> At the king of Prussia mall this place is nuts , I rather be in a tree .


My wife is there. I volunteered to stay home with the kids. Twist my arm on that one...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

By next August the mall will have another 80 stores and another food court .


----------



## jacobh

Haha send them to Coventry mall there's like 4 stores left in that place


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> By next August the mall will have another 80 stores and another food court .


and not a one hunting related.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Haha send them to Coventry mall there's like 4 stores left in that place



I don't know how that place stays open Scott. I think DICKS, Kohls, and Boscovs keeps it going..


----------



## jacobh

Haha not sure but I won't go near the KOP mall!!! I send Missy ol


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> There's no other choice.It's a federal law prohibiting hunting in Valley Forge.It would take an act of congress to change it.


And we know Congress is never actually going to act on anything.


----------



## Mr. October

mathewsk said:


> My 2015 potter county pa success was very rewarding. I was able to harvest a very healthy doe in Archery season, and my largest pa buck and another doe in rifle season. I have been hunting this buck for 3 years until I finally got a shot oppurtunity this year. He measures 23 1/4" outside spread. Scored him at 136 7/8". I also have his sheds from last year and they scored 129". Thought I would share some pics.


That's a great buck! Congrats!


----------



## 12-Ringer

If anyone really wants to know what is wrong with our society, spend a day at the KOP plaza...you'll see it all...I avoid that area at all costs...even turned down a corporate luncheon at Sullivans...yes, that's how bad that place is; especially this time of year.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> If anyone really wants to know what is wrong with our society, spend a day at the KOP plaza...you'll see it all...I avoid that area at all costs...even turned down a corporate luncheon at Sullivans...yes, that's how bad that place is; especially this time of year.
> 
> Joe


I not a big fan of malls trust me and not fond of that many people , BUT SOMETIMES I DONT LIKE DOING THINGS BUT MY GIRLFRIEND DONT MIND ALL THE HUNTING I DO SO I SORTA HAVE TO SUCK IT UP AND DO THINGS THAT SHE LIKES AND SHE DOES LOVE CHRISTMAS . Life is to short to worry about the small stuff !!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I not a big fan of malls trust me and not fond of that many people , BUT SOMETIMES I DONT LIKE DOING THINGS BUT MY GIRLFRIEND DONT MIND ALL THE HUNTING I DO SO I SORTA HAVE TO SUCK IT UP AND DO THINGS THAT SHE LIKES AND SHE DOES LOVE CHRISTMAS . Life is to short to worry about the small stuff !!


Yep, we can't let our personal scales get too out of balance. Gotta keep some checks on the plus side of our ledgers for the amount of hunting that we will be doing.


----------



## daveswpa

mathewsk said:


> My 2015 potter county pa success was very rewarding. I was able to harvest a very healthy doe in Archery season, and my largest pa buck and another doe in rifle season. I have been hunting this buck for 3 years until I finally got a shot oppurtunity this year. He measures 23 1/4" outside spread. Scored him at 136 7/8". I also have his sheds from last year and they scored 129". Thought I would share some pics.


Super PA buck - congrats!


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> If anyone really wants to know what is wrong with our society, spend a day at the KOP plaza...you'll see it all...I avoid that area at all costs...even turned down a corporate luncheon at Sullivans...yes, that's how bad that place is; especially this time of year.
> 
> Joe


Several years ago my wife was shopping for a new winter coat. She found one she really liked at one of the mall stores. The clerk told her it would be on-sale on Black Friday at 70% off. She even said she'd hold it for her so she didn't have to shop. I agreed to take her down, drop her off while she went in and paid for it, and pick her up. 

So Black Friday I'm idling around the parking lot, sitting and waiting when I was approached by a well-meaning young woman who handed me a card asking not to shop at "Nieman Carcass" because they sell fur. I could have pointed out that that very morning I'd been in my treestand. I could have pointed out that I paid for much of my college tuition from the proceeds of muskrat trapping, but instead I declined to take the card, looked at her feet and said "Nice leather shoes" and drove off.


----------



## Hindy30

Mr. October said:


> Several years ago my wife was shopping for a new winter coat. She found one she really liked at one of the mall stores. The clerk told her it would be on-sale on Black Friday at 70% off. She even said she'd hold it for her so she didn't have to shop. I agreed to take her down, drop her off while she went in and paid for it, and pick her up.
> 
> So Black Friday I'm idling around the parking lot, sitting and waiting when I was approached by a well-meaning young woman who handed me a card asking not to shop at "Nieman Carcass" because they sell fur. I could have pointed out that that very morning I'd been in my treestand. I could have pointed out that I paid for much of my college tuition from the proceeds of muskrat trapping, but instead I declined to take the card, looked at her feet and said "Nice leather shoes" and drove off.


Alright; that legitimately made me laugh out loud. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Hey Pope, I heard some info , very local. Sent you a text.


----------



## airwolf

nicko said:


> I can only hope we see some snow in January. There's nothing like hunting in the snow and taking a deer in it. The season for those of us in 2B, 5C, and 5D runs until almost the end of January so we have a chance. At the very least, we should start to see more seasonable temps. This el nino effect is brutal.
> 
> If there is anything that bugs me more than spring-like temperatures when it should be cold, it's people who *like* spring-like temperatures when it should be cold.
> 
> Them - "How about this beautiful weather we're having?"
> Me - "Shut up."


The warmth we have experienced so far is actually more of an effect from lack of stratospheric warming meaning the polar jet ( arctic air ) has not been disrupted down into the states and is still way up in Canada. main stream media will tell you its because of El-Nino which is pure BS and not true meteorological science


----------



## Hindy30

Can you order us some of this polar jet disruption in time for the late season?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

*Bears in NJ*

What's going on with the black bears in NJ the past few years?

http://mobile.philly.com/beta?wss=/philly/news/new_jersey&id=363099131


----------



## jlh42581

Whats going on with the NJ bears is a bunch of nut jobs and no one with a spine to stand up to them. They wanted to outlaw dove hunting, the only person who showed up was Kip Adams from QDMA, hes not even a resident!


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> If anyone really wants to know what is wrong with our society, spend a day at the KOP plaza...you'll see it all...I avoid that area at all costs...even turned down a corporate luncheon at Sullivans...yes, that's how bad that place is; especially this time of year.
> 
> Joe


I rarely go to Malls ore even Walmart unless it's just a quick in and out.It is thearaputic though.Every time I walk,I think there's hope for a guy like me.


----------



## dspell20

Billy H said:


> Hey Pope, I heard some info , very local. Sent you a text.


^^^^^ secrets


----------



## pope125

dspell20 said:


> ^^^^^ secrets


Was tellling me he saw a 180' run into my property .


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> Can you order us some of this polar jet disruption in time for the late season?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No thanks.My psychological well being still hasn't healed from the last two painful winters that we had up hear.I'll take all the warm weather that get's dished out.I'd like to get out and chase some grouse and let my son shoot some squirrels but deer aren't high on my list right now.I may have a change of heart between now and then but as of now,I don't feel like dealing with any more dead deer.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Was tellling me he saw a 180' run into my property .


:darkbeer:

I forgot to tell you this little guy was right on his tail


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> :darkbeer:
> 
> I forgot to tell you this little guy was right on his tail


Billy , Thanks for the info went out this morning and threw some more cameras up .


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Was tellling me he saw a 180' run into my property .


Awesome!!! And I know here you live :angel::smile:


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Awesome!!! And I know here you live :angel::smile:


Matt , come on over !!


----------



## jtkratzer

Nine straight days of rain in the forecast...not conducive to flintlocks at all.


----------



## nicko

Despite the amount of rain in the forecast, there at least appears to be some temperature relief in sight but not until January 1.


----------



## jacobh

That forcast will change 20 times by this weekend


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Just another reason I don't willingly share that I hunt with people I barely know will not put any hunting related stickers on my car. The less some people know around here, the better. You should have seen some Facebook comments from people I know regarding Cecil the lion.


Although I don't go on my facebook account much anymore, I used hot topics like these to delete ignorant people I know and didn't feel like associating with anymore. I hate what this country is turning into.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sea Isle City?


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Was tellling me he saw a 180' run into my property .


Santa came early Bob. Hope he sticks around for your New Year celebration.


----------



## Mathias

Cape May 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Anybody getting any bucks showing up during the day time on trail cam?


----------



## pope125

Nick ,I reset all my cameras Sunday after gun season , I'm going to pull them this Sunday and see what's going on .


----------



## Kighty7

I am looking forward to getting back in the stand after Christmas. I still have two doe tags left and my buddy wants a few does killed off his 125 acres. Hoping to see some deer that have calmed down from the orange army!


----------



## PSU Joe

Mathias said:


> Cape May
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sure doesn't look like that in Cape May today! Was hoping to do some striper fishing today/tomorrow but is miserable down here.


----------



## Mathias

Sunday was beautiful. My kind of crowd too!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

Mathias said:


> Sunday was beautiful. My kind of crowd too!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


We have a small place in North Cape May. Love it down here this time of year. Have the bay to ourselves and our goldens and the Ugly Mug is nearly empty!


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Matt , Did you just go down for the day ?


----------



## Mathias

We did, past Sunday. Had to pick up gift certificate and wanted too see it done up for Christmas.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> We did, past Sunday. Had to pick up gift certificate and wanted too see it done up for Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I used to have a place in Avalon on the back bay , wish I never sold it .


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> I used to have a place in Avalon on the back bay , wish I never sold it .


Which street pope? Spent many summers on the back bay in Avalon, 24th St.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Which street pope? Spent many summers on the back bay in Avalon, 24th St.


Matt, 38th! I go to my brothers place in Sea Isle know. Have you been down in the town of Avalon lately ?


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Matt, 38th! I go to my brothers place in Sea Isle know. Have you been down in the town of Avalon lately ?


Last summer was the first summer in 10 years that I had not been in Avalon. Something going on?


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Last summer was the first summer in 10 years that I had not been in Avalon. Something going on?


All the work they did in town .


----------



## Mr. October

I had planned to run down and hunt NJ this morning. But between the warm, wet weather and falling REALLY hard on my left (drawing) shoulder, I didn't. Right now I can left my left arm above parallel. It is a lot better than it was last night through so hoping I can get back at it after Christmas.


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> I had planned to run down and hunt NJ this morning. But between the warm, wet weather and falling REALLY hard on my left (drawing) shoulder, I didn't. Right now I can left my left arm above parallel. It is a lot better than it was last night through so hoping I can get back at it after Christmas.



Well glad your shoulder is feeling better !! Just don't push it , give it time .


----------



## King

I'll be out in search of a doe on Saturday and Monday coming up. Looking forward to getting back in the tree. I've used my Summit Viper for 11 years now but traded for a Summit Open Shot SD a month or so ago. Just got it all modded up and I'm looking forward to using that thing. A ton of ThirdHand accessories on it now.


----------



## Billy H

Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the woods
Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse.
The compounds were hung by the summit with care,
In hopes a 140 soon would be there.

The hunters were nestled all snug in their beds,
While visions of 12 points danced in their heads.
And Matt Musto in his scentlok and Daveytune in his cap,
Had just settled thier pins to give rudolph a nap.

When out on flat there arose such a clatter,
Ringer sprang from his stand to see what was the matter.
Away to his right It flew like a flash,
A massive 160 through the woods it did crash.

The moon on the breast of the new-fallen snow
Made it real easy to see the blood flow
When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,
But a lousy gun hunter lay claim to the deer

With a little young doe on the ground she looked sick
I knew in a moment it must of been Nick.
More rapid than eagles the trespasser’s came
And King whistled, and shouted, and called them bad names 
On, Comet! On, Cupid! on, on Donner and Blitzen!
To the top of the porch! to the top of the wall!
Now dash away! Dash away! Dash away all!"

As dry leaves that crunched before popes arrow flew 
When it met with an obstacle, and got a pass through.
So up to the hill-top the little ones they flew,
But Pope killed there daddy, killed him through and through.

And then, in a twinkling, Mathias heard on the trail
The prancing and pawing and saw a white tail.
As he drew back his bow, and was turning around,
A Perkiomen 12 point he put on the ground

Jacobh was dressed all in fur, from his head to his foot,
And his clothes were all tarnished with ashes and soot.
A bundle of carbons he had flung on his back,
And he looked like a peddler, just opening his pack.

His eyes-how they squinted! his jaw how it tensed!
His cheeks were like roses, when he saw the new fence!
He might as well just pack up his bow,
The no trespassing sign stood out in the snow.

Pete shot a good one with a crazy like teeth
The antlers encircled his head like a wreath.
He had a broad face and a little round belly,
That shook when he got shot, like a bowlful of jelly!

Squirrel was chubby and plump, a right jolly old elf,
And I laughed when I saw him, in spite of myself!
A pull on the bow string and a twist of his cable,
Soon gave ole squirrel some venison on the table.

PAbone spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
setting up stands, and not posting like us jerks 
And laying his finger aside of his Trigger,
He laid one to rest, none were ever bigger!

He sprang to his sleigh, to his team gave a whistle,
And away they all flew like the down of a thistle.
But I heard him exclaim, ‘ere he drove out of sight,
"Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good-night!"

Merry Christmas all you knuckleheads, to you and yours. Be safe, good luck in the late season.


----------



## nicko

Ha ha. Awesome Billy!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Merry Christmas fellow Keystone Kids....hope your Holidays are blessed with friends, family, and fun!

Joe


----------



## KylePA

Merry Christmas all hope you have a great holiday with friends and family!!


----------



## King

I hope you all have a Merry Christmas! Be safe! 

Nicely done, Billy. :darkbeer:


----------



## Hindy30

Merry everything, gents. Enjoy the family and friends. 

Forecast has a rare east wind for me on 12/26.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Merry Christmas everyone !! Be safe!!


----------



## pope125

My holiday did not start of that great , looks like I totaled my truck yesterday morning . Got a call yesterday from the body shop he is saying looks like the frame is bent , see what the adjuster says on Monday .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Merry Xmas guys from Buckeye Nation


----------



## jacobh

Billy very awesome LOL.... Merry Christmas to everyone please be safe


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear that Bob. My stepdad owns a auto repair business maybe he can help U. I know he has a frame straightener so maybe if it's not terrible he can do something


QUOTE=pope125;1083471057]My holiday did not start of that great , looks like I totaled my truck yesterday morning . Got a call yesterday from the body shop he is saying looks like the frame is bent , see what the adjuster says on Monday .[/QUOTE]


----------



## Billy H

Sounds bad Bob, Hope you and the other half are OK.


----------



## wyrnutz

Merry Christmas everyone.

Brian


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hope all is well Bob..."things" can always be replaced/repaired.

Happy Holidays to all!

Joe


----------



## 138104

Merry Christmas everyone!

If there is anyone who lives or hunts the Zionsville area, my buddy said the PGC has been patrolling the area due to reports of a huge buck roaming the area and concerns over poaching.


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear about your truck Bob but it sounds like you're ok which is the most important part.

I'm feeling loaded down from a lot of eating yesterday but I'm still up and raring to get the 2nd season started. I'll be getting out of the car in a bit. Good luck to anybody heading out today.


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> My holiday did not start of that great , looks like I totaled my truck yesterday morning . Got a call yesterday from the body shop he is saying looks like the frame is bent , see what the adjuster says on Monday .


Oh no. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Mathias

Bob, hope everyone came away unscathed. I do recall a certain fondness for the Ram's…….

Billy- great work. I hope your visions come true!


----------



## nicko

Hunting on 4 hours sleep isn't fun and it's even less fun when you don't see anything.

Checked my trail cams. One had nothing but vids of raccoons and the other had does only and all at night. This was over 1.5 weeks. Time to start hunting some different spots on this property.


----------



## jacobh

Yea Nick I sat tonight and saw nothing. Deer just aren't around like they use to be


----------



## Mathias

I saw for the last 2 hours today. Saw a small herd of does about 75 yards off and had a skinny doe feeding nearby. Not much movement at all. Heard a fews shots as it was getting dark. Poor deer.


----------



## 138104

I saw 2 buck and 4 doe this morning, but no shot opportunity. Then heavy rains chased me from the woods. Sat for the afternoon and didn't see anything except my chocolate lab who came looking for me.


----------



## nicko

This warm weather definitely has not helped.


----------



## Mathias

I talked to a buddy. A friend of his killed a buck this morning with a flinter. He said it and two other bucks were chasing a doe. 5C area.


----------



## Mathias

Same guy texted me this, Bucks County deer. I see some vegetation so I don't think it's current.
View attachment 3464977


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Holy brow tines Batman!!!


----------



## Mathias

Almost looks fake, Nick!


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Had a real nice 8pt locked down with a doe in my backyard all day. Lucky for him I am tagged out


----------



## jtkratzer

Saw some deer in the game lands near French Creek today, one was a large buck. Already tagged one in archery though. Enjoyed the no rain weather walking with the flinter.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Same guy texted me this, Bucks County deer. I see some vegetation so I don't think it's current.
> View attachment 3464977
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's probably the coolest main frame 6pt I've ever seen. Awesome deer


----------



## Mathias

How about them birds, lol.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> How about them birds, lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


They really know how to rise to the occasion.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> They really know how to rise to the occasion.


That was so bad, it felt like they took a page out of the sixers book and were trying to lose. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

I also saw nothing yesterday. Six guys I know on the neighboring properties saw only turkeys and grouse. Pulled a cam that I had not touched since late October. All recent movement around 4am.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

When I was out yesterday, I actually saw small green buds on some trees.


----------



## pope125

Well what a disappointment i pulled all my cards this morning went thru 8,000 pictures and not one shooter , biggest buck is like 115" . And all the pictures very little daylight movement . Beyond frustrated!! I also been seeing buds on trees .


----------



## Mathias

Driving back from Cabelas a short while ago, saw a decent buck walking in the thick stuff by the lake, ontelenue

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Ontelenauee?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

I think it is Ontelaunee? Only driven by a few times but have seen deer in that area.


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> I think it is Ontelaunee? Only driven by a few times but have seen deer in that area.


Thanks man, i was butchering it on my "smart" phone!


----------



## manowar669

Practicing today in shorts two days after Christmas. Weird.


----------



## Mathias

I hear ya. I was I was at my place up north. 25+ degrees cooler, calling for 1-3" Monday evening. I'm over this warm humid, nasty southern air!


----------



## Buckedup

yeah, it's a little bizarre. Couple days shy of January and the woodchucks are still moving


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck to anyone getting out tomorrow. 

Joe


----------



## Applebag

Wow. I got busy during the holidays with work and you guys didn't let up. Congrats to everyone who's done well so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Just pulled up the 10 day weather forecast by Thursday looks like things are starting to look better with the temps . Not going to be able to get out till maybe Wednesday , my left shoulder still hurting a bit .


----------



## Billy H

A little cooler today with some nasty stuff coming in tonight. Think I'll give it a try this afternoon. Only fly in the ointment will be if the 30 mph winds show up.


----------



## stoant27

Had a buck chasing a doe Saturday Morning around 7:30. 4 deer total, I got made by the one doe, thought they were past me when I tried to turn to face towards the chasing. Though, I don't think the buck would have chased her my way but for some reason I swear I saw horns and then the next time I saw nothing, could he had dropped his horns in 30 seconds? Was it a button buck feeling frisky? After the hunt I got down and looked for drop antlers and came up short. I got very excited when I heard some major grunting and crashing through the woods. I won't be able to get back out until Friday, but if they are rutting again it would be great to see some action. Looked like a young small doe being chased.


----------



## Matt Musto

Merry belated Christmas all! Hunted Saturday evening for 1 hour after I got back from NJ. Saw 4 bucks and had the crosshairs of my crossbow on a busted up 2yo 6 pointer at about 10 yards sitting on the ground. My heart was pounding even though I new I wasn't going to shoot. My trail cam got a bunch of pictures of him as he was walking by me and then back by me the way he came out.


----------



## jacobh

Nice Matt at least your seeing deer. Get the boy out on him


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Driving back from Cabelas a short while ago, saw a decent buck walking in the thick stuff by the lake, ontelenue
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Some really good deer in that area, have access to a small place up that way across a road from the public along the lake (13 acres) famer has 4-5 guys that hunt it which is why I never really go anymore. Shot my first buck with a bow up there years ago and my father saw an absolute giants there this year that ended up being shot a week later down the road. Wish I could find a big farm to hunt around theres some great bucks over the year on camera or rut sightings but our spot doesnt hold any deer with its size. 

I tried some of the public before but had my stands messed with and there's very few climbable trees in the spots I liked, had another small private spot I hunted but again delt with neighbors stealing cams and cutting straps off my stands so I gave up on that place.


----------



## davydtune

Pretty slow around here as well, big shocker. I did however see what as of now will be #1 for next season, he's bigger than the one I shot this year :wink:


----------



## jacobh

Davy don't be greedy that's the neighbor boys buck!!!! Lol sorry I had to


----------



## jacobh

Well seems really slow for most Pa hunters this year. Only positive is many deer hopefully survived so maybe more deer for next year. Im only going out for a buck and letting all the bred does walk so they can have their fawns hoping that this will raise sightings in the future but the way people kill them in my area it's probably slim


----------



## davydtune

jacobh said:


> Davy don't be greedy that's the neighbor boys buck!!!! Lol sorry I had to


Lmao!


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Well seems really slow for most Pa hunters this year. Only positive is many deer hopefully survived so maybe more deer for next year. Im only going out for a buck and letting all the bred does walk so they can have their fawns hoping that this will raise sightings in the future but the way people kill them in my area it's probably slim


My son and I had a great year.Archery movement was slow but we saw way more deer than usual during rifle season in several different areas.I heard very little shooting and doubt the kill was high.I went for a walk on Saturday and found a doe,bb and 4 point that some pinhead ground checked and walked away from.The deer herd is coming back too fast in my opinion.A low kill coupled with a mild winter will bring deer numbers way up.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> My son and I had a great year.Archery movement was slow but we saw way more deer than usual during rifle season in several different areas.I heard very little shooting and doubt the kill was high.I went for a walk on Saturday and found a doe,bb and 4 point that some pinhead ground checked and walked away from.The deer herd is coming back too fast in my opinion.A low kill coupled with a mild winter will bring deer numbers way up.


I bet everything I have the total harvest numbers will be know different than any other year .


----------



## Darkvador

pope125 said:


> I bet everything I have the total harvest numbers will be know different than any other year .


Safe bet. The last thing the GC needs to do is discourage hunters or give them a reality check.


----------



## davydtune

Deer numbers are up in all the areas I hunt, 1B and 2F and from what I've gathered harvest numbers will be down. The lack of snow and warm weather really through a wrench at gun season.


----------



## jacobh

I hope so. Our area always takes a beating. The neighbor has 6+ guys hunting and they kill everything. Now I didn't hear a lot of shots this yr so Im hoping a lot lived. Pre season we saw some decent bucks at my moms. Come season they're gone. Im hoping they lived but not seeing any deer right now. All night pics are does I've seen 2 bucks at night that's it. So I hope the poor season and conditions brings em back!!





dougell said:


> My son and I had a great year.Archery movement was slow but we saw way more deer than usual during rifle season in several different areas.I heard very little shooting and doubt the kill was high.I went for a walk on Saturday and found a doe,bb and 4 point that some pinhead ground checked and walked away from.The deer herd is coming back too fast in my opinion.A low kill coupled with a mild winter will bring deer numbers way up.


----------



## dougell

I'm not sure why you guys are saying that.The PGC has shown a downward harvest trend for about 15 years.Deer numbers are up in every area I hunt as long as the food is there but sightings are not an indication of how many are out there.Weather,pressure and food just have a huge influence on how many you'll see.


----------



## jacobh

Doug numbers are way down in our area. So bad U rarely drive around and see deer anymore. I can drive at dusk and look and your lucky to see a deer anymore where there use to be a lot of deer. This is why I say what I do. Yes plenty of food and cover for them in these areas.


----------



## dougell

I don't doubt what you say but there's not an easy answer to make everyone happy.Overall,we have what most would consider very low deer densities in this part of the state but at least the options are unlimited.I doubt I would even hunt if I only had a couple small places to go.


----------



## dougell

I have close to a 10 acre piece of woods that separates my horse pasture from my neighbors field.It was an overgrown field,in the early stages of reverting back to woods.Right in the middle,not 30 yards from my property line was about 5 acres of very thick pines.The deer bedded in those pines and used my woods as a funnel.I really only ever hunted it once in a while before work but usually killed a doe or two each year.If the wind was right,you'd see deer almost every time.The neighbor cleared out all of those pines last winter to make more pasture for his cows.I left a trail cam in my little funnel all of aug and sept and never got a single picture.I really don't care but if that was one of my only places to hunt,it would indeed stink.Things constantly change.Some are in or control and some are not.There really isn't any way to ensure good hunting for years to come in small areas.There's just far too many variables.I have to give you credit because I wouldn't be able to take it.


----------



## KylePA

Headed out behind the house this afternoon and have a good wind for the stand. Been seeing a bunch of deer thie last hour of daylight and with the cold temps I should see something.


----------



## pope125

KylePA said:


> Headed out behind the house this afternoon and have a good wind for the stand. Been seeing a bunch of deer thie last hour of daylight and with the cold temps I should see something.


Good luck !!


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> Headed out behind the house this afternoon and have a good wind for the stand. Been seeing a bunch of deer thie last hour of daylight and with the cold temps I should see something.


lucky, while im still stuck here at work....


----------



## KylePA

All setup feels great to have colder temperatures. Finally a chance to wear my Sitka Fanatic jacket for the first time this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

KylePA said:


> All setup feels great to have colder temperatures. Finally a chance to wear my Sitka Fanatic jacket for the first time this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know how it feels. I was looking at the incinerator too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Looks good












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

That's a great sight!


----------



## jacobh

Nice Kyle where's the hero pic? That house is producing!!!


----------



## nicko

Awesome Kyle!! Be sure to post up some pics.


----------



## KylePA

No problems finding her high double lung shot she went about 75-85 yards. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manowar669

KylePA said:


> No problems finding her high double lung shot she went about 75-85 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good job! I had a stare down for 10 minutes with a doe on my walk in. Didn't see anything after that. I have off Thursday and Friday. Should get out then.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Kyle that's a big girl!!!


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats KylePA!


----------



## Mathias

Nice shot Kyle, congrats on the kill!
I think we must be close seeing your location.


----------



## riceride565

Congrats Kyle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Congrats Kyle!!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

KylePA said:


> No problems finding her high double lung shot she went about 75-85 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Hopefully I can do the same in the next few weeks. Gonna be nice to get out again


----------



## nicko

Good job Kyle. The first post season kill posted in the thread. 

Who's next?


----------



## jesses80

congrats kyle on the late season kill.


----------



## davydtune

Awesome!


----------



## pope125

I well be out this afternoon after the rain stops ,hope they move . I have two weeks of pictures near this set I'm going into and most of the movement is close to dark .


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Bob.... Everything I've had is 530 and later. We need some snow!!!


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Good luck Bob.... Everything I've had is 530 and later. We need some snow!!!


Scott , snow and we need it to get a lot colder than its been .


----------



## jacobh

Yes sir for sure... Good luck Im gonna be watching for updates


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Yes sir for sure... Good luck Im gonna be watching for updates


Thanks Scott !


----------



## jtkratzer

With the rainy weather the last two days, no flintlock hunting even if I wasn't spending two days off work with my two kiddos.


----------



## River420Bottom

The later part of this week is looking good, night temps into the 20s and some snow..


----------



## King

Hunted yesterday morning in 5C at one of the horse farms and saw squat. Checked the cameras at that horse farm and the other farm as well. 5 does walked 20 yards from my set at 7:30 am yesterday morning. Looks like a chose the wrong farm to hunt yesterday...


----------



## nicko

Thinking about a trip up to Potter next week for a one day up-and-back hunt. The weather up there is calling for snow 4 straight days Thursday - Sunday. Monday is looking good with a high of 34 and what should be at least a light snow on the ground, maybe an inch or more. Just enough.


----------



## j.d.m.

Deer were out yesterday eavening. Good daylight left too. Saw about 10 doe in 5c. Of coarse I wasn't hunting. It felt like a good night to be out too. Good chill in the air, with the weather front coming in. Hopefully I can get out Thursday night through Saturday, then it's back to work.


----------



## pope125

I will be in a tree by 2:30 .


----------



## King

Good luck!

I'll be at work until 4:30. ukey:


----------



## jesses80

this weather has been down right crappy need some cold and snow all deer movement on my cameras have been at night except for one area and I'm waiting for snow so I no exactly where there coming and going.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Bob...I won't make it out this afternoon. Crazy Holiday Season right now, trying to balance a lot? My wife has been sick since last Wednesday and we take extra precautions because of Camille. I should have bought stock in Lysol and despite these efforts I think it is working its way into me .

Joe


----------



## nicko

If you feel yourself coming down with something Joe, start taking Zicam rapid melt tablets. They are very effective at keeping a full blown case of the flu at bay.


----------



## pope125

Joe, hope are and your wife get well soon !!


----------



## KylePA

On my way to pick up the euro mount of the buck I shot this year and I've seen a bunch of deer on their feet already. Should be a nice night for those that are out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> If you feel yourself coming down with something Joe, start taking Zicam rapid melt tablets. They are very effective at keeping a full blown case of the flu at bay.


I swear by them and a couple shots of nyquill.


----------



## pope125

KylePA said:


> On my way to pick up the euro mount of the buck I shot this year and I've seen a bunch of deer on their feet already. Should be a nice night for those that are out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw a button buck tonight that was it , were not moving where I was at .


----------



## jacobh

Bob my dad was in Md hunting and he saw nothing there either!!! It's not good everywhere


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Bob my dad was in Md hunting and he saw nothing there either!!! It's not good everywhere


Scott, I got a little time tomorrow morning thinking about a morning sit .


----------



## jacobh

Yea my old mans out down there all day too. Can only go up from here Bob!! Good luck


----------



## KylePA

Picked up my European mount and I think it turned out great. Really like the driftwood.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Looks good Kyle who did it for U?


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Yea my old mans out down there all day too. Can only go up from here Bob!! Good luck


So true !!! Have to say its been one of the most frustrating seasons and weirdest ruts I have ever seen ever .


----------



## nicko

Great looking euro Kyle.


----------



## pope125

KylePA said:


> Picked up my European mount and I think it turned out great. Really like the driftwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great , also like it cause it looks different . Who did the work ?


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> So true !!! Have to say its been one of the most frustrating seasons and weirdest ruts I have ever seen ever .


When you say this rut is one of the weirdest you've ever seen Bob, what do you mean? Is it that you have seen little to no activity?


----------



## daveswpa

deer movement is slow, temps still high. hoping some cool temps get em moving again
SWPA


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Looks good Kyle who did it for U?


I got it done in Quakertown. He has a facebook page "Euro Mounts". If you want more info shoot me a pm. He has a colony of beetles and is very reasonable. I think 100 for an unskinned head and 85 if skinned. Then he orders plaques/driftwood from the taxidermist woodshop for mounting purposes. I gave him my elk skull today, I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## pope125

KylePA said:


> I got it done in Quakertown. He has a facebook page "Euro Mounts". If you want more info shoot me a pm. He has a colony of beetles and is very reasonable. I think 100 for an unskinned head and 85 if skinned. Then he orders plaques/driftwood from the taxidermist woodshop for mounting purposes. I gave him my elk skull today, I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


Kyle , when and where did you kill your elk ?


----------



## KylePA

pope125 said:


> Kyle , when and where did you kill your elk ?


Bob. I drew a PA elk tag. I took a cow in zone 2 on the opening morning. She was estimated 455lbs.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> When you say this rut is one of the weirdest you've ever seen Bob, what do you mean? Is it that you have seen little to no activity?


Nick, There were two mornings during the rut where it was just a bunch of movement and saw a lot of deer on there feet , other than that I saw very little signs of any rut at all . I sat a bunch during the rut with not bad weather conditions and never saw a buck or days where I never even saw smaller bucks moving . Its was crazy I would sit one day see 30 deer sit the same stand the next day and not even see a deer . I used to have spots years ago where deer were on such a pattern I could set my watch by it . Anymore I see very little or no pattern what so ever with trying to pattern deer.


----------



## pope125

KylePA said:


> Bob. I drew a PA elk tag. I took a cow in zone 2 on the opening morning. She was estimated 455lbs.



Kyle , never knew that ! Did you post a picture ? How long did it take you to draw ? My girlfriends uncle drew this year after applying for 13 or 14 years . He also shot a big cow the first 15 minutes on the first day . He was telling me when he got back how the hole operation worked after he shot , everything is done by the book .


----------



## Mathias

I've used Mike @ Euro Mounts before. He does a very nice job.


----------



## 138104

Off topic, but the Eagles fired Chip Kelly. No surprise, really.


----------



## KylePA

Perry24 said:


> Off topic, but the Eagles fired Chip Kelly. No surprise, really.


Agreed not all that surprising but strange timing. Didn't even let him finish the season and to release a statement tonight and not have a press conference until tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias

Next 2 days look like good hunting days to me…..
Hope kelly finds his way back to collegiate football. next let's lose bradford.


----------



## 138104

I am really hoping things come together on Friday or Saturday. I've been seeing deer, but not close enough to close the deal. My wife was out walking our woods this afternoon and saw deer down by my primary early archery stand. Does are plentiful in my area and I have 2 tags I would love to fill.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> I am really hoping things come together on Friday or Saturday. I've been seeing deer, but not close enough to close the deal. My wife was out walking our woods this afternoon and saw deer down by my primary early archery stand. Does are plentiful in my area and I have 2 tags I would love to fill.


I saw a big spike following 4 does today around noon in the rain, while driving.
My wife said there were several in the yard this afternoon late. I was still at work.


----------



## jacobh

Any of U AT boys need a haze more seat for a lone wolf wide sit n climb? Pm me if u do. Brand new but I ended up putting in a flip seat. Don't have the instructions anymore


----------



## Hindy30

Nice euro kyle

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Oh and it's free for a Pa boy


QUOTE=jacobh;1083696641]Any of U AT boys need a haze more seat for a lone wolf wide sit n climb? Pm me if u do. Brand new but I ended up putting in a flip seat. Don't have the instructions anymore[/QUOTE]


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Oh and it's free for a Pa boy
> 
> 
> QUOTE=jacobh;1083696641]Any of U AT boys need a haze more seat for a lone wolf wide sit n climb? Pm me if u do. Brand new but I ended up putting in a flip seat. Don't have the instructions anymore


[/QUOTE]
Nice offer!


----------



## 138104

KylePA said:


> Bob. I drew a PA elk tag. I took a cow in zone 2 on the opening morning. She was estimated 455lbs.


Would love to see a picture! I've put in for the drawing every year. Hopefully I'll draw one before I am too old and decrepit.


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> Off topic, but the Eagles fired Chip Kelly. No surprise, really.


*** are you serious ? I was listening to the fanatic all day and they didn't say anything. Fired as GM or coach or both?


----------



## Hindy30

nick060200 said:


> *** are you serious ? I was listening to the fanatic all day and they didn't say anything. Fired as GM or coach or both?


Completely canned. Now he can go have a love fest with mariota in TN.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

hindy30 said:


> completely canned. Now he can go have a love fest with mariota in tn.
> 
> Sent from my sm-g925v using tapatalk


lol!


----------



## KylePA

Perry24 said:


> Would love to see a picture! I've put in for the drawing every year. Hopefully I'll draw one before I am too old and decrepit.


Ill do a detailed write up of my hunt and post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## pa.outdoors

jacobh said:


> Any of U AT boys need a haze more seat for a lone wolf wide sit n climb? Pm me if u do. Brand new but I ended up putting in a flip seat. Don't have the instructions anymore


I've been wanting to pick up a hazmore seat. If your offer is still good I'd love to take you up on it.


----------



## jacobh

Offers good send me your info


----------



## pope125

I woke up at 4:30 looked out the window and there was dense fog decided to not go out .


----------



## pa.outdoors

pope125 said:


> I woke up at 4:30 looked out the window and there was dense fog decided to not go out .


Yup me too. Going out as soon as this fog breaks.


----------



## pope125

pa.outdoors said:


> Yup me too. Going out as soon as this fog breaks.


Good luck !!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> I woke up at 4:30 looked out the window and there was dense fog decided to not go out .


Getting lazy in your old age Bob!


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Getting lazy in your old age Bob!


Just one of those mornings Darrin!! Its hard to get motivated when you don't have any shooters on camera , but anything can happen .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Just one of those mornings Darrin!! Its hard to get motivated when you don't have any shooters on camera , but anything can happen .


Not only do I not have anything bigger than 120" on camera, the neighbor who owns the larger tract(s) (180ish acres) in the area does not have any either. At this point in the year we have taken 4 doe from the property I manage. One nice 9-point (130ish) was taken on public land very close to our boundary opening day of shotgun and two small dinks (less than 90") were taken the second week of shotgun in the same general area. 

Unfortunately, I have as many trespassers as I do buck on film. Worse part about the trespassers.....two have already been caught and let off with a warning and even worse than that....one is a hunter who I took out to that property once as a courtesy. 
Sad really....

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Not only do I not have anything bigger than 120" on camera, the neighbor who owns the larger tract(s) (180ish acres) in the area does not have any either. At this point in the year we have taken 4 doe from the property I manage. One nice 9-point (130ish) was taken on public land very close to our boundary opening day of shotgun and two small dinks (less than 90") were taken the second week of shotgun in the same general area.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have as many trespassers as I do buck on film. Worse part about the trespassers.....two have already been caught and let off with a warning and even worse than that....one is a hunter who I took out to that property once as a courtesy.
> Sad really....
> 
> Joe


Joe , I moved all my cameras the last day of gun they sat for 2 weeks and moved all the cameras close to bedding and food and was hoping that some good bucks would of got pushed in during gun season . Also there is a bunch less doe pictures on the cameras . Honestly I don't get the hole trespassing thing , and when I catch one its not very pleasant .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Just one of those mornings Darrin!! Its hard to get motivated when you don't have any shooters on camera , but anything can happen .


I totally agree brother


----------



## palmatedbuck04

How many cameras fo yinz run?


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> How many cameras fo yinz run?


Darrin , I was running like 30 , I'm down to 15 at this time .


----------



## Mathias

Unfortunately trespassing is, was and always will be a huge factor here in Pa. All those extra bodies pushing through what owners and hunters like to think of as bedding areas and sanctuaries during shotgun or rifle season really educates the deer, especially the older ones, buck and doe alike.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Unfortunately trespassing is, was and always will be a huge factor here in Pa. All those extra bodies pushing through what owners and hunters like to think of as bedding areas and sanctuaries during shotgun or rifle season really educates the deer, especially the older ones, buck and doe alike.


Matt, still heading to the ATA show ?


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Not only do I not have anything bigger than 120" on camera, the neighbor who owns the larger tract(s) (180ish acres) in the area does not have any either. At this point in the year we have taken 4 doe from the property I manage. One nice 9-point (130ish) was taken on public land very close to our boundary opening day of shotgun and two small dinks (less than 90") were taken the second week of shotgun in the same general area.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have as many trespassers as I do buck on film. Worse part about the trespassers.....two have already been caught and let off with a warning and even worse than that....one is a hunter who I took out to that property once as a courtesy.
> Sad really....
> 
> Joe


That sucks. And definitely makes you think twice about being charitable again.


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Matt, still heading to the ATA show ?


Yes I am, and I don't even mind missing a few hunting days doing so!


----------



## pope125

Headed up to Quakertown today to try and get some permission on a block of woods . I was driving up to Jen's parents house X-Mas eve and in the backyard of this one house was like 30+ deer .


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Headed up to Quakertown today to try and get some permission on a block of woods . I was driving up to Jen's parents house X-Mas eve and in the backyard of this one house was like 30+ deer .


Wow, good luck….need help?!?
I'm going to brush in a ground blind later this morning, now that the rain in gone.


----------



## Mr. October

I'm continuing to hunt off and on in NJ since a) I don't have a PA tag b) we saw some truly big bucks down there during the rut. I got a doe down there last Saturday and really don't personally have a need to shoot any more deer this year (and probably won't) but will continue to go down and hunt with my one buddy.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Wow, good luck….need help?!?
> I'm going to brush in a ground blind later this morning, now that the rain in gone.


sure !!


----------



## jacobh

Im with U Pete. Im hunting Md and probably not Pa any more this year. Just seems to be more deer there


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Unfortunately trespassing is, was and always will be a huge factor here in Pa. All those extra bodies pushing through what owners and hunters like to think of as bedding areas and sanctuaries during shotgun or rifle season really educates the deer, especially the older ones, buck and doe alike.



Couldn't agree more, sort of the rationale I have behind sharing when I can and you can see where that has gotten me with these two clowns. I am not so ignorant as to paint all with the same brush as I have taken countless folks out and can count on one hand the number of times anyone I have taken has betrayed my trust, but it really only takes that small handful to sour you to the idea. Not really sure why they wouldn't just ask? What's the worst I'd say NO? Chances are I probably wouldn't even say that, likely just ask them to doe hunt...even give them access to my stands....sad, very sad.

Joe


----------



## rogersb

Our doe are moving around in daylight now and we have seen a small 3 point moving around 4:30. In roughly the last month he has been the only buck on my camera. I don't have a doe tag and filled my buck in November, but there is definitely hope if you need to fill doe tags.


----------



## Mathias

How's that saying go "no good deed goes unpunished?"


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> Headed up to Quakertown today to try and get some permission on a block of woods . I was driving up to Jen's parents house X-Mas eve and in the backyard of this one house was like 30+ deer .


There's some good hunting up that way. My dad used to hunt a farm out there that he got a stud off of. Didn't hunt it one year, went back the next to talk to the landowner and townhouses were being built on the property. It happens. One of the worst parts about hunting in this area, is everything keeps getting developed.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed, we're biding our time on a large tract in Bucks Co, heard its under agreement....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yep it's everywhere guys. Houses going in any small tract people can find. More and more hunters and anti hunters. Makes it hard to enjoy anymore


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Yep it's everywhere guys. Houses going in any small tract people can find. More and more hunters and anti hunters. Makes it hard to enjoy anymore


Scott, Thats why i loved my leases in Ohio it was like my own little word . Starting to really regret every giving them up . What was also nice about Ohio is I did not have any problems with trespassers . What really sucks about Pa is the bigger bucks are few and far between , and the tracks of land are just not that big to make a big deer there residence.


----------



## jacobh

Bob U said it bud. We have 1400 acres in Md. It's a lease but nobody hunts it besides us. No tresspassers and no BS. We see a fair amount of deer but it's peaceful. U don't hear cars or talking or anything. Literally all U hear are birds. My son loves it down there. Around Pa I can't even get him to go he has no interest but U mention Md and his bags are packed. It's sad to see it end this way but I don't blame him. I hunt less and less every year in Pa and truthfully don't miss it. Growing up Id be ready a month before archery season now Im scrambling the night before to find flashlights and such. Not sure I'll be hunting Pa much longer to be honest


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Bob U said it bud. We have 1400 acres in Md. It's a lease but nobody hunts it besides us. No tresspassers and no BS. We see a fair amount of deer but it's peaceful. U don't hear cars or talking or anything. Literally all U hear are birds. My son loves it down there. Around Pa I can't even get him to go he has no interest but U mention Md and his bags are packed. It's sad to see it end this way but I don't blame him. I hunt less and less every year in Pa and truthfully don't miss it. Growing up Id be ready a month before archery season now Im scrambling the night before to find flashlights and such. Not sure I'll be hunting Pa much longer to be honest


Scott , I hear you !! This is probably the hardest I ever hunted in Pa meaning time spent in the woods, THATS WHY ITS GOT ME MISSING OHIO SO MUCH .


----------



## jacobh

I was accused of stealing a treestand this yr simply because some guy got me on his cam. A friend gotten permission and nobody told this guy. Anyways his stand ended up missing and my phone blew up. Threatening cops and all that. Im the most honest law biding Hunter out there. He fd me up and down til I snapped. I had a pic from my buddies cam showing a hunter at the stand 5 days after me and stand was in the pic proving I was innocent. U think I got a call apologizing? Nope just never heard back from him. This really turned me off to Pa hunting this yr. followed all the rules and still ended up being accussed of being a crook. It's sad


----------



## palmatedbuck04

What county was your lease in ohio Bob?


----------



## Squirrel

I have all but given up in PA on public land, for this year at least. Haven't seen a deer while archery hunting since the week of Halloween. OH has been good for me but I haven't seen any of the nice bucks we have on camera. I passed a few does even though I didn't fill my doe tag (well either sex tag but I use it for a doe normally) but I don't really like killing does in the late season, and I passed 3-4 small bucks but that was earlier this season. 

We did have some problems there with trespassers this year. A couple cameras were stolen and some dirtbag stole the Polaris Ranger my friend owned and kept at the barn. So OH isn't immune to trespassers unfortunately.


----------



## davydtune

jacobh said:


> I was accused of stealing a treestand this yr simply because some guy got me on his cam. A friend gotten permission and nobody told this guy. Anyways his stand ended up missing and my phone blew up. Threatening cops and all that. Im the most honest law biding Hunter out there. He fd me up and down til I snapped. I had a pic from my buddies cam showing a hunter at the stand 5 days after me and stand was in the pic proving I was innocent. U think I got a call apologizing? Nope just never heard back from him. This really turned me off to Pa hunting this yr. followed all the rules and still ended up being accussed of being a crook. It's sad


People suck anymore


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Not only do I not have anything bigger than 120" on camera, the neighbor who owns the larger tract(s) (180ish acres) in the area does not have any either. At this point in the year we have taken 4 doe from the property I manage. One nice 9-point (130ish) was taken on public land very close to our boundary opening day of shotgun and two small dinks (less than 90") were taken the second week of shotgun in the same general area.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have as many trespassers as I do buck on film. Worse part about the trespassers.....two have already been caught and let off with a warning and even worse than that....one is a hunter who I took out to that property once as a courtesy.
> Sad really....
> 
> Joe


How many times has this happened to you now? I just don't understand how people can take advantage of your good will and the opportunity you gave them to hunt your property. Sorry that this keeps happening to ya.


----------



## jacobh

Your not kidding Davy!!! Hell I have 2 places to hunt and have a climber and a millenium. What would I need another stand for? LOL. People are nuts



UOTE=davydtune;1083720425]People suck anymore[/QUOTE]


----------



## jtkratzer

Maybe I'm just lucky, but I have received permission from several new properties over the last year. Most are small, but well used travel routes surrounded by properties with no hunting. I'm not seeing 140" deer, but for Pa, I think that's a rarity anyway. There certainly not a dime a dozen around here. But there is a decent doe population and always a variety of bucks from yearlings up to a few eights running around. Not a ton of bow hunting pressure, and I only had two hunts from archery through gun and so far into flintlock where I didn't see a single deer. 

Still working some potential spots that are larger and more likely to consistently hold or draw bigger bucks. Considering I killed my first bow buck this year and first archery deer last year, doesn't take much to get me excited about seeing deer in general.

I also have a brother in law who has just taken up hunting last year and it's been fun getting him into the woods and onto some deer. Still trying to help him fill his first tag.

Some day, hopefully sooner than later, I'll be able to afford a property to build a house and turn into a productive hunting spot. I have two kids and would love to have that by the time their old enough to hunt because most of what I have now won't support multiple hunters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have a few levels of frustration some I can control rather easily and other I barely can despite my best efforts (and I have some good effort :wink

Very difficult for me - TRESSPASSING!
It amazes me that as the urban sprawl continues to stretch outward and folks continue to buy $500k+ houses on 2-3 acre lots tat they think simply because they bought that house they can hunt the woods that are behind it...I have dealt with this ever since the property along Chalfont road started getting developed years ago (I think those houses are closer to $700k:mg and let me tell you; you CANNOT win.....I have seen example in West Chester and Downingtown where the communities get together with their local homeowners associations and make it virtually impossible for anyone outside that community to access public common ground. Everything from calling the police about suspicious activity, to tow trucks to remove a car. 

I was ELATED when Ridley Creek opened a LARGE portion of their property to bowhunting. I had always found shed antlers in the area, but it was closed to hunting. As soon as it was opened I was in there and had some close encounters with some good buck. While I never connected a close buddy took a nice 10-point (147") out of the area. The next year there were no-parking signs at every reasonable access point. There were landscaping rocks and downed trees blocking the very limited "secret" access points that I had established. Turns out a few guys from the neighborhood didn't like competition "in their backyard" (their exact words)....it wasn't their yard, it was STATE PARK. I did complain to the Park Rangers, one even accompanied me to the areas that I was referencing, two months later there were "official" no parking signs at those locations. Seems it wasn't safe to park in those areas??? The Park Officials of course showed me established Park access points that were more than 2-miles from my target area. Anyone that knows me knows I am far from lazy, but those established access points offered no efficient, reliable access to the target area....SUCKS!

It never ceases to amaze me the extent of what folks go through to kill a deer. I just don't know whatever happened to actually knocking and asking for permission and I feel like a hypocrite, because I don't even own the property that I manage. Compounded is the very real possibility that this will be my last year (if I even get the year) of managing this property. The 93-year old widow is in very poor health and her children are circling like vultures. I have known Alice for 23 years, have attended funerals for her daughter and husband, weddings for her son and granddaughter. She has watched my children growI have a key to her house and garage that I visit almost daily, simply walk in to see how she is doing. I am only sharing this, because this relationship started 23 years ago when I knocked on her door and asked for permission and I am just not sure where that simple, responsible, respectable, action has disappeared too these days??

Joe


----------



## davydtune

Knock on wood I really can't complain this season


----------



## KylePA

Perry24 said:


> Would love to see a picture! I've put in for the drawing every year. Hopefully I'll draw one before I am too old and decrepit.


I know at one point in time I posted a picture of my elk on here, but it is probably 100 pages back. Since you guys asked, I figured I had some time and would do a little writeup of my hunt and the process.

As some of you know, my life is incredibly hectic. My wife and I were blessed with twins last June and they really keep me busy. We also settled on a new house on August 14th. The following day, I was headed back from Home Depot and got a call from an unknown 814 number. It was a member of the PA game commission calling to tell me that I was selected for a zone 2 cow tag. He was incredibly nice and I was more shocked than anything. He just called to congratulate me, verify my address and told me that I would be receiving a packet of information in the mail with additonal steps. Once I hung up, I kinda thought to myself wow this has to be the worst time ever to get drawn. I have put in the drawing since it began and every year I have applied for any zone, either sex. I believe I had 13 preference points at the time I was drawn. At the time, I was down, in that I already had a week of vacation booked to work on the new house, my wife and I didn't have our previous house sold at the time of settlement on our new house so the added expense/timing of the elk hunt was a difficult pill to swallow.

I received the packet from the game commission and it had some emergency contact forms, link to required information to watch on the elk hunt and some materials for collecting samples from the carcass for studying. Once I paid the $20/25 elk tag, I received a formal elk liscense in the mail. Things came together on our previous house and after spending a week or two sort of pondering my options decided that I wasn't going to have the time to devote to doing this by myself. I reached out for feedback on some of the prominant guiding services and from one in speaking with them they were no longer taking any additonal cow hunters. I got a recommendation from BillyH on here about Keystone Classic Outfitters, who I believe he rode horses with at some point in time. I called Butch who owns it and he mentioned that he was no longer personally guiding hunters, but that he had a guy that helped in the past that would be willing to take out an elk hunter. He forwarded me along to Alvin Rosenberger who has guided with him for many years and after talking to him on the phone and speaking with his references, I decided to move forward and use him for help.

Due to family commitments with my twins and the new house, I wasn't able to spend anytime getting up to the area before the season. I was really trusting Alvin and flying by on the seat of my pants. I always imagined that when I drew a tag, I was going to be up there scouting ahead of time, and doing it all on my own, but that wasn't meant to be. 

Sunday, the day before the hunt I packed up my truck and headed up to Benezette and met Alvin for the first time. He was as genuine in person as he was over the phone and we took a ride around and showed me the areas we would be hunting. This was my first time visiting the vistors center, seeing the PA herd for the first time and it was a really neat experience. My brother and uncle came up later that evening to join me on the hunt and we had elk burgers and a beer or two at the Benezette Hotel. With money being tight and a lot of the rentals in the area fairly expensive, I settled upon renting rooms above the Benezette Hotel. They ended up being $50 a night and I was able to pay by the day, so I wasn't locked into a weekly rental. It was like taking a step backwards in time, and they were like sleeping in a coat closet, but they were clean and I was able to get a few hours of sleep. Luckily we were up and moving before the community bathroom in the hallway became an issue. It worked for us, but my wife would have left immediately if she would have saw the accommodations.

Alvin was staying at a campground right in Benezette so we met him early that 1st morning of the hunt. We were off well before light and were tucked into a turnip plot on SGL 311 where he was seeing elk the days leading up to the season in the morning. With anticipation rising as it began to get light, we were disappointed to see another hunter setup directly across from us on the plot. We never saw their lights coming and with them directly across from us, Alvin decided it was time for plan B. During gray light off we trudged further back into the gamelands. The elk sign was incredible with huge rubs and fresh tracks/droppings everywhere. We ran into one magnificant bull by himself at like 100 yards during our walk. Alvin had another field in mind we needed to get to. Once we got close we started hearing the tell tale elk vocalization. We heard cows calling and we carefully snuck up to the edge of the field. Here we were amazed to see 50 plus elk in the field. A large number of cows/calfs with 2 very nice bulls mixed and and 2/3 scrub bulls and a spike or two. With the elk everywhere in the field it was a challenge to determine which was a good cow to take, which one wasn't a spike etc. Since it is bowsite I'll skip the details but after about 5 minutes of trying to settle myself down and figuring out a good cow to take that wasn't in front of another, at a bad angle etc. I had a cow elk down for the count. It was the first animal in the last 5 years that I have taken with a firearm, and granted while excited not the same excitement as a harvest with a bow. The nice part was my brother was over my shoulder with the video camera and we have the entire thing on video. With the cow down the work then just began, only an hour after the season began.

Walking up to her, my first impression was holy cow this thing is big. Alvin asked me if I wanted him to gut it, and I figured it was not more complicated than a deer so I let him hold a leg and instead of getting in up to your elbows, I was in there up to my shoulders. The game commission sent me a packet of tissues that they needed me to take. I had to collect for them the uterus, blood in a tube, a portion of the lungs and pellet droppings. My brother and uncle went with Alvins' friend Brock back to the campground to fetch the horses. With it being a good mile plus from the road, it took them a good bit of time to get back. I took the opportunity to take it all in, chatted about family etc. with Alvin. When they got back with the horses and a big plastic sled they loaded her up and began the haul back to the gate. Coming out we ran into two WCO's who were very nice but gave us the full rundown. They checked liscenses, guide tags, looked at the carcas and collected the GPS coordinate of the kill. (You have to get the GPS coordinates of the kill site and also mark the area with surveyor tape).

With temperatures that day in the 60's, as usual unseasonably warm for November, we loaded the cow up into my friend's utility trailer and headed back to the campground to get washed out and we filled her up with ice. Then off to the check station with her. The specactle there was very neat, in that there were cars lined up down the road with visitors waiting to see the elk. We pulled in with her on the trailer of the truck and I had to give my info to the guys working there. They then proceeded to hoist her up and they told me she had an estimated live weight of I believe 450-455lbs. There were a number of elk in front of us and the process for each elk was probably 15/20 minutes so it gave us an opportunity to BS with other hunters and look at two of the bulls that were in the check-in line. For my cow once it was our turn they cut into her neck and removed a portion of the lymph nodes and pulled a tooth to have her aged. They also collected all of the tissue samples that I took at the kill site. I will be receiving some information on her age in the mail in the coming months. There were some harvested in line that had collars, and for those they said they would be sending the hunters all the information they had from those.

I have cut up my own deer before but the elk was a completely different animal and I wasn't prepared to do that myself. After getting some reccomendations, I took her to the Country Butcher in Woodland to have her processed. They charged me $1.05 a pound hanging weight to have her vacumed sealed completely and had the basic cuts done. They did a really wonderful job and all of the meat has been incredible. I dropped off the skull to have a Euro Mount done to relish the trophy as well. I am really curious to see how the ivory molars look.

In all it was a really fun time. I got to share the experience with my brother and my uncle. I was able to fill my freezer with great tasting meat and was able to make it work with my family with time off and we figured out the money situation. Granted I would have loved to have taken a cow elk with my bow, and I believe I definitly could have done so if I had the extra time but in the end it worked out. I was able to be back home Monday night the same day as the hunt with a load of pictures and a ton of memories. 

I appologize for such a long read, but with it being a unique experience in PA figured I would give it a writeup I think it deserves. Pictures from the hunt coming next.


----------



## KylePA

Here is my cow elk



















The herd bull










Getting her out











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

A bull at the check station









My cow on the scale









Getting the lymph nodes out










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Kyle...I remember those pics....great story!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey Matt...any sightings of this guy this year?










Joe


----------



## davydtune

Awesome! I've been trying for an elk tag for awhile now. Maybe some day


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> What county was your lease in ohio Bob?


Its was in Logan !! I not sure if you ever saw the video of Stan Potts shooting a 200' with a muzzleloader years ago , my farm was next to that farm .


----------



## davydtune

I have a place in Meigs Co I can hunt anytime


----------



## jtkratzer

Joe, the door knock, introduction, and asking for permission is how I got access to all of the properties I hunt. This year was the first I've hunt game lands, that was only a single day of rifle looking for a doe. Between local spots for archery and a 40+ acre spot outside of state college, I've been fortunate.


----------



## pope125

Great story Kyle , and congrats on the elk !! Thats a once in a lifetime tag and experience.


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Headed up to Quakertown today to try and get some permission on a block of woods . I was driving up to Jen's parents house X-Mas eve and in the backyard of this one house was like 30+ deer .


Got back a little bit ago , no luck trying to acquire a new piece of property . I knocked on a few doors with all saying .. No !! Frustrating, but thats Pa hunting in a nut shell .


----------



## Mathias

Done. Tight area, close encounter's for sure.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Great write up Kyle, and nice pictures. Thanks for sharing. It truly is an experience being so close to such magnificent animals. Glad it worked out with Butch and Alvin.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Done. Tight area, close encounter's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Looks SLICK...nice job!

Joe


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Done. Tight area, close encounter's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Looks good Matt!!


----------



## Mathias

This DB blind is a pia because the "door" is on the side with shooting ports. Poor design for bow hunting IMO.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear it Bob but yea that's Pa. I think this is why certain areas have a ton of deer and others have next to none. Drive by the place U talked about you'd swear Pa was loaded with deer. All U can do is hope some disperse and go where hunters are but we know this rarely happens



QUOTE=pope125;1083726393]Got back a little bit ago , no luck trying to acquire a new piece of property . I knocked on a few doors with all saying .. No !! Frustrating, but thats Pa hunting in a nut shell .[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Sorry to hear it Bob but yea that's Pa. I think this is why certain areas have a ton of deer and others have next to none. Drive by the place U talked about you'd swear Pa was loaded with deer. All U can do is hope some disperse and go where hunters are but we know this rarely happens
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=pope125;1083726393]Got back a little bit ago , no luck trying to acquire a new piece of property . I knocked on a few doors with all saying .. No !! Frustrating, but thats Pa hunting in a nut shell .


[/QUOTE]

Scott , I knew it was a long shot when you drive past spots like I did and saw 30+ deer in someones back yard i knew those deer were not getting hunted . I knew it was a long shot , but hey you never know till you try . I'm always trying to get new places , I am one not to over hunts my properties so to me the more I have the better even though I don't hunt them but a few times .


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Not only do I not have anything bigger than 120" on camera, the neighbor who owns the larger tract(s) (180ish acres) in the area does not have any either. At this point in the year we have taken 4 doe from the property I manage. One nice 9-point (130ish) was taken on public land very close to our boundary opening day of shotgun and two small dinks (less than 90") were taken the second week of shotgun in the same general area.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have as many trespassers as I do buck on film. Worse part about the trespassers.....two have already been caught and let off with a warning and even worse than that....*one is a hunter who I took out to that property once as a courtesy*.
> Sad really....
> 
> Joe


That's maddening.


----------



## goathillinpa

Squirrel, to you have a friend who is a mailman hunting your property?



Squirrel said:


> I have all but given up in PA on public land, for this year at least. Haven't seen a deer while archery hunting since the week of Halloween. OH has been good for me but I haven't seen any of the nice bucks we have on camera. I passed a few does even though I didn't fill my doe tag (well either sex tag but I use it for a doe normally) but I don't really like killing does in the late season, and I passed 3-4 small bucks but that was earlier this season.
> 
> We did have some problems there with trespassers this year. A couple cameras were stolen and some dirtbag stole the Polaris Ranger my friend owned and kept at the barn. So OH isn't immune to trespassers unfortunately.


----------



## Hindy30

Good write up Kyle. I'm also trying for an elk tag and I've been worried about how much time I'll be able to put in if I get one.


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Got back a little bit ago , no luck trying to acquire a new piece of property . I knocked on a few doors with all saying .. No !! Frustrating,  but thats Pa hunting in a nut shell .


Were they atleast nice about it....when i knock and ask politely about 50% of the time they look offended that i would even ask.


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> Were they atleast nice about it....when i knock and ask politely about 50% of the time they look offended that i would even ask.


IDK , I get this look like how dare you even ask or I'm asking for a million dollars . I don't get this people that treat these deer like its there pets .


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> IDK , I get this look like how dare you even ask or I'm asking for a million dollars . I don't get this people that treat these deer like its there pets .


My favorite so far was when some lady called me a murder.....i just said thank you for your time and walked away. It makes me nervous to start door knocking again but i have to. I am losing the two spots i just got this year due to one landowner is selling the property and the other is putting up a deer fence encompassing his entire farm....already has it started.


----------



## Mathias

Reminds me of when we sold our home years ago. A tire kicker showed up with her realtor, unannounced. I obliged, but drove off a short distance to watch/wait. The potential buyer made in in the front door and then I heard the scream. She came out like she was on fire! The feedback was she was appalled by the deer mounts. It was worth my time, hoped she was scarred for life.


----------



## King

Mathias said:


> Reminds me of when we sold our home years ago. A tire kicker showed up with her realtor, unannounced. I obliged, but drove off a short distance to watch/wait. The potential buyer made in in the front door and then I heard the scream. She came out like she was on fire! The feedback was she was appalled by the deer mounts. It was worth my time, hoped she was scarred for life.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on the elk Kyle!


----------



## Mathias

King, still liking the* Rize?*


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Congrats on the elk Kyle!



Thanks. Sad day in my household yesterday. Got all my hunting stuff washed and put away. Even though I am estatic with my success this year, still sad knowing I won't be spending anymore tree stand time. Luckily I get busy here at work in the next couple of weeks, and I have an endless supply of household projects to work on. Lots to look forward to for next year and lots of backyard 3dshooting to do. I am really looking forward to planting some apple/pear/chestnut trees at the new house this spring and start to do a little part in helping the backyard deer population.


----------



## Mathias

KylePA said:


> Thanks. Sad day in my household yesterday. Got all my hunting stuff washed and put away. Even though I am estatic with my success this year, still sad knowing I won't be spending anymore tree stand time. Luckily I get busy here at work in the next couple of weeks, and I have an endless supply of household projects to work on. Lots to look forward to for next year and lots of backyard 3dshooting to do. I am really looking forward to planting some apple/pear/chestnut trees at the new house this spring and start to do a little part in helping the backyard deer population.


Kyle, not sure if you saw my other post. But it looks like we are close in residency.
I derive almost as much pleasure from all of those land management, tree planting, food plot building endeavors as i do the actual hunt. One thing I do not do is wish away time, too much to do year round.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great view there Matt.


----------



## nicko

Forecast for the lease in Potter is calling for 2-4 inches of snow between Friday and Sunday. The day I'm heading up is Monday which is a high of 28 and low of 14. Afternoon hunt should be prime.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Forecast for the lease in Potter is calling for 2-4 inches of snow between Friday and Sunday. The day I'm heading up is Monday which is a high of 28 and low of 14. Afternoon hunt should be prime.


Goodluck nicko! Bringing a smoke pole or just the bow?


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> Goodluck nicko! Bringing a smoke pole or just the bow?


Straight up bow. I figure with snow on the ground I'll look to cut some fresh tracks and see what they bring. For the afternoon, we'll probably sit the food plots. I'm excited to see snow again.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> HNTRDAVE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck nicko! Bringing a smoke pole or just the bow?
> 
> 
> 
> Straight up bow. I figure with snow on the ground I'll look to cut some fresh tracks and see what they bring. For the afternoon, we'll probably sit the food plots. I'm excited to see snow again.
Click to expand...

Awesome have fun!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Forecast for the lease in Potter is calling for 2-4 inches of snow between Friday and Sunday. The day I'm heading up is Monday which is a high of 28 and low of 14. Afternoon hunt should be prime.


Good luck Nick ! Are the temps just getting that cold , or they going to be cold a few days before you get there ?


----------



## Mathias

Just what the doctor ordered Nick. Good luck up there.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

nicko said:


> Forecast for the lease in Potter is calling for 2-4 inches of snow between Friday and Sunday. The day I'm heading up is Monday which is a high of 28 and low of 14. Afternoon hunt should be prime.


Jealous. Good luck. Hopefully I can connect new years morning


----------



## pope125

In a tree this morning on the last day of 2015 . Girlfriend is working tonight think I will be in a ground blind if the winds stay out of the NW.


----------



## Billy H

Also in a tree this morning.


----------



## nicko

Good luck guys.


----------



## davydtune

Working a few hours this AM but will be out this afternoon. This storm front is to hit us tonight so I'm thinking they should but up and feeding before dark :wink:


----------



## jacobh

Good luck guys Im so lucky to be at work and sick!!!! In for updates


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man I love this 2016 Rize.....it is something else to shoot.....










I remember way back in 2008 when I broke away from Hoyt for an Elite GT500. At that time Elite was still widely considered one of those new "upstart" companies. I certainly have nothing bad to say about Elite especially the GT500 and Synergy models. However I had the opportunity to shoot the 2016 Prime Rize and this thing is just flat out amazing. 

Good luck to those out this morning.

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

Should be out this afternoon, camera doubled in numbers of pics over the past two days, looking for a good shot on a doe to end my season and top off the freezer. Should be a nice 3 days to be in the woods


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nick you going Monday 1/7 or 1/14?

Joe


----------



## Billy H

uneventfull bow hunt this morning in 5C. Sounded like the geese were getting pounded.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Man I love this 2016 Rize.....it is something else to shoot.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember way back in 2008 when I broke away from Hoyt for an Elite GT500. At that time Elite was still widely considered one of those new "upstart" companies. I certainly have nothing bad to say about Elite especially the GT500 and Synergy models. However I had the opportunity to shoot the 2016 Prime Rize and this thing is just flat out amazing.
> 
> Good luck to those out this morning.
> 
> Joe


Joe , Matt and I both shot the Rize at Lancaster and another place at both places there what a very different sound out of that bow after the shot . I assume your not getting of that ?


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> uneventfull bow hunt this morning in 5C. Sounded like the geese were getting pounded.


Biily , Couple doe for me that was it this morning .


----------



## pope125

Hoyt1021 said:


> Should be out this afternoon, camera doubled in numbers of pics over the past two days, looking for a good shot on a doe to end my season and top off the freezer. Should be a nice 3 days to be in the woods


Why you think that is ?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Nick you going Monday 1/7 or 1/14?
> 
> Joe


This Monday the 4th. My buddy is taking off and we're leaving at 4am to get up there for the day. Should put us on the property by roughly 8:30am. I still have my 3A doe tag and my buck tag.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Why you think that is ?


I'd think it is because the temps are finally below 60 and 70 degrees.


----------



## River420Bottom

Agreed on the temps, granted most of the movement is still nocturnal but nice to see a jump in action... Dare I mention the full moon this previous week also...?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe , Matt and I both shot the Rize at Lancaster and another place at both places there what a very different sound out of that bow after the shot . I assume your not getting of that ?


No not at all, Matt asked me the same thing. I have mine set at 63lbs, with 29.5 " draw. I did notice when I first shot the limb locks were not tight. I did hear a funny (thud of sorts) on the first shot, but working with Ross and Dale at LAS we quickly located the source, tightened the limb bolts and the rest as been history.

Joe


----------



## manowar669

Skunked again tonight. 5B


----------



## Mathias

Good to hear again Joe. I'm going to shoot one at the show, hopefully they have it set up correctly. Absent of noise, it is an awesome bow.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Happy new year all!


----------



## j.d.m.

Happy new year fellow PA HUNTERS!!! BE SAFE,


----------



## jesses80

going out Saturday if this sinus cold gets better good luck guys and happy new years.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Can't think of a better way to start the new year. Good luck guys.!


----------



## pope125

Just wanted to wish everyone a healthy , safe , and Happy New Year !!


----------



## Billy H

First sit of 2016 is under way. Feels like winter for a change. Colder with a steady NNW breeze in my face. The only thing missing is a beast with antlers.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> First sit of 2016 is under way. Feels like winter for a change. Colder with a steady NNW breeze in my face. The only thing missing is a beast with antlers.


Good luck Billy !!! I hunted last night had a few mature doe in range , let them walk. Not sure why I did not pull the trigger , must be getting soft in my old age .


----------



## Billy H

The shooter buck I've been seeing on cam heading for his bed just walked past on my bad (right) side. ARGGGH. Not a chance at a shot. Probably means the end of movement this morning.


----------



## Billy H

A srubby little fork horn just followed his path.


----------



## nicko

Great start Billy. Good luck.


----------



## Billy H

Thanks guys. Almost stayed in bed this morning.


----------



## Mathias

That's a good sit Billy. Better than most of mine thus far.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad you had some action this morning...looks like things might pick up this week as far as the temps being somewhat reasonable. Other than the big one my son and I spooked while rifle hunting in Potter on 12/4, I haven't seen a shooter buck on camera or while on stand since November 11th  I;ve seen more driving to and from work or while walking in to stand or check a cam than anything

This has been one of the strangest seasons I've had...

Joe


----------



## 138104

Turkeys are going nuts this morning, but haven't seen any deer. Wish the wind would die down.


----------



## nicko

Monday and Tuesday low temps are going to drop into the mid teens. Finally getting into some winter weather which should hopefully put more deer up on their feet during daylight hours.


----------



## jesses80

and snow on the ground got about an inch here in Wilcox nick potter is only an about a hr north of me .


nicko said:


> Monday and Tuesday low temps are going to drop into the mid teens. Finally getting into some winter weather which should hopefully put more deer up on their feet during daylight hours.


----------



## nicko

jesses80 said:


> and snow on the ground got about an inch here in Wilcox nick potter is only an about a hr north of me .


Great! The Monday forecast for our area of Potter is now a high of 18 and a low of 7. With temps like this, I'm hoping we will see deer on their feet and feeding at midday.


----------



## jesses80

should be nick as long as there not being pressured to much I'm like a little kid watching it snow out the window right now ha ha.


----------



## PaBone

I have yet to see a deer in four afternoon sits this late season. I don't have any food plots to hunt and have been hunting close to some bedding area's. Plan on hunting Ohio this afternoon where a farmer has some winter wheat planted, cold north wind blowing here today.


----------



## River420Bottom

The snow hasn't slowed up here since about 9, had a horse of a doe skirt me this morning at about 8, came in at 10 to put ribs on the smoker, headedig back out this afternoon


----------



## davydtune

Off topic but I know several of you have Elites. How does the draw length run on them? They right on, a little short, or a little long? There are some stellar deals on Ebay right now for 2015 E32 and E35s.


----------



## jesses80

I'm thinking tomorrow is gonna be stellar deer movement might catch some young ones moving before dark tonight.


----------



## 138104

davydtune said:


> Off topic but I know several of you have Elites. How does the draw length run on them? They right on, a little short, or a little long? There are some stellar deals on Ebay right now for 2015 E32 and E35s.


Elite's are usually less than a 1/4" long. My E35 at 28.5" draw was within an 1/8".


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Off topic but I know several of you have Elites. How does the draw length run on them? They right on, a little short, or a little long? There are some stellar deals on Ebay right now for 2015 E32 and E35s.


 I'm on my 2nd E32 and the DLs have been as advertised. There are some really good deals in the classifieds right now on E32s and E35s.


----------



## Billy H

PaBone said:


> I have yet to see a deer in four afternoon sits this late season. I don't have any food plots to hunt and have been hunting close to some bedding area's. Plan on hunting Ohio this afternoon where a farmer has some winter wheat planted, cold north wind blowing here today.


Wheat is what the deer I saw this morning were on. Most of the deer I am getting on cam have been on the young wheat. 
Good luck those who get out later today.


----------



## 138104

I climbed down earlier than I wanted to due to getting cold. I wore out my UA base layers and need to replace them. Anyone using merino wool as a base? I want something that is a looser fit.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I climbed down earlier than I wanted to due to getting cold. I wore out my UA base layers and need to replace them. Anyone using merino wool as a base? I want something that is a looser fit.


I wear minus 33 merino wool. It is outstanding.


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> I climbed down earlier than I wanted to due to getting cold. I wore out my UA base layers and need to replace them. Anyone using merino wool as a base? I want something that is a looser fit.


UA base layers are junk, can't believe I used to where there stuff also . I got a pair of Justin Charles, just bought a pair of Minus -33 and love them . Also got a pair of Scent Blocker also . Merino Wool is the best !


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> I wear minus 33 merino wool. It is outstanding.


Me too. I bought the expedition weight top and bottom this year. I love it. Super warm.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I need to replace my current merino base layers. There pretty ragged. Where did you guys buy the minus 33? Any good deals? Thanks.


----------



## nicko

Found this pit of dead deer on some public land I am hunting near 345 and Harmonyville Road. There are no less than 7 dead deer in the pit, some dead from this year and some much older. I didn't see anything with the remains to make me think poaching as there are no buck skulls from what I can see. The smell is awful.

Is it possible that this is a dump site for road kills that are picked up by the county?


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> I climbed down earlier than I wanted to due to getting cold. I wore out my UA base layers and need to replace them. Anyone using merino wool as a base? I want something that is a looser fit.


I've been using merino for a while now and don't think there's anything better. I've had the same Minus 33 mid weights for five years now and they've served me well. The great thing about merino is there's no stink like you get with synthetics. I've worn them out west for a week plus straight. Can't do that with synthics. Plus if they get wet they'll still keep you warm. Really like the First Lite boxers as well.


----------



## jacobh

Nick from what I understand all dead deer are suppose to go to the landfill. No clue but that's a terrible sight!!!


----------



## pope125

I need to start hunting at my parents house!!


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I bet it's a PGC dump location. Isn't there a SGL nearby?


----------



## PAbigbear

HNTRDAVE said:


> I need to replace my current merino base layers. There pretty ragged. Where did you guys buy the minus 33? Any good deals? Thanks.


I bought mine off promotive. Not sure what your occupation is but its anything in fire service, law enforcement, military etc. it's worth checking out. I think I paid $55 each.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> I need to start hunting at my parents house!!


That one on the left appears to be porker


----------



## pa.outdoors

I've walked up on a deer dump site before too. It's enough to make you gag!!! This site was also on public ground. I actually was going to hunt near where they dumped them until I came upon it. Do you that would drive the deer away from that area?


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, I bet it's a PGC dump location. Isn't there a SGL nearby?


It was on SGL 43.


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> It was on SGL 43.


Most likely a road kill dump sight. Not uncommon on SGL.


----------



## nicko

I smelled it before I saw it.


----------



## adr1601

I've seen them 20 times bigger than that just stacked with deer and bears over the years. I've got a few bear skulls from them.


----------



## davydtune

Good place to hunt coyotes :wink:


----------



## fap1800

This guy showed up at 730 this morning at one of my stands a good friend is hunting. Hope he gets a crack at him.








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Was wondering is goose season still open , if so anybody know where I could shot one ?


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Was wondering is goose season still open , if so anybody know where I could shot one ?


Here ya go Bob.

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=997485&mode=2


----------



## wyrnutz

*Into the fold.*

View attachment 3500074

My daughter Keeley, first shot with her Christmas present. Big thank you to Dale at LAS.

Sorry about the rotated pic, if you can fix it be my guest.

Brian


----------



## 138104

OK, somewhere buried in this thread was info on topo maps. Does anyone recall the website he used? I am trying to find maps with 2-4' contours. Also, are there any civil engineers on this thread?


----------



## full moon

fixed your pic...good seeing younger hunters


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> Found this pit of dead deer on some public land I am hunting near 345 and Harmonyville Road. There are no less than 7 dead deer in the pit, some dead from this year and some much older. I didn't see anything with the remains to make me think poaching as there are no buck skulls from what I can see. The smell is awful.
> 
> Is it possible that this is a dump site for road kills that are picked up by the county?





nicko said:


> It was on SGL 43.


I was out there on 12/26. Glad we didn't come across that. I have a friend who is a police officer who kills them as part of the population control, I think at Valley Forge park and when places won't take the meat as donations, they just dump them. 



fap1800 said:


> This guy showed up at 730 this morning at one of my stands a good friend is hunting. Hope he gets a crack at him.
> View attachment 3499298
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Smooth Criminal impersonation?


----------



## wyrnutz

full moon said:


> fixed your pic...good seeing younger hunters


Thank you on both counts full moon.


----------



## Lcavok99

nicko said:


> Found this pit of dead deer on some public land I am hunting near 345 and Harmonyville Road. There are no less than 7 dead deer in the pit, some dead from this year and some much older. I didn't see anything with the remains to make me think poaching as there are no buck skulls from what I can see. The smell is awful.
> 
> Is it possible that this is a dump site for road kills that are picked up by the county?


Possible coyote bait site??

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Perry24 said:


> OK, somewhere buried in this thread was info on topo maps. Does anyone recall the website he used? I am trying to find maps with 2-4' contours. Also, are there any civil engineers on this thread?


Bkellybe posted that info. Check out page 660 for a link he posted to a pdf doc with instructions. His instructions worked for me. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Was wondering is goose season still open , if so anybody know where I could shot one ?


Yes still open. I used to be a goose hunting nut. with the increase in popularity of waterfowl hunting its to the point you have to compete for places to hunt. Didn't even get my stamp this year and my boat is put away. That said ,next year I'll probably get back to it. You'd be more than welcome to join us. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Hindy30

wyrnutz said:


> View attachment 3500074
> 
> My daughter Keeley, first shot with her Christmas present. Big thank you to Dale at LAS.
> 
> Sorry about the rotated pic, if you can fix it be my guest.
> 
> Brian


Nice. Good to see kids excited to get out there. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Hindy30 said:


> Bkellybe posted that info. Check out page 660 for a link he posted to a pdf doc with instructions. His instructions worked for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Yes still open. I used to be a goose hunting nut. with the increase in popularity of waterfowl hunting its to the point you have to compete for places to hunt. Didn't even get my stamp this year and my boat is put away. That said ,next year I'll probably get back to it. You'd be more than welcome to join us. It's a lot of fun.


Billy , I want to shot one with a bow . I have a friend that mounted one flying down into some corn stalks , looks awesome . I just want to mount one .


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Billy , I want to shot one with a bow . I have a friend that mounted one flying down into some corn stalks , looks awesome . I just want to mount one .


Your best bet would be to find a small pond that the owner would be willing to let you hunt. There is a nice pond on deep creek road that gets geese. Maybe the owner would be good with it? You need a migratory bird stamp and a duck stamp.


----------



## Mathias

My son's out hunting geese now, he loves it.
Yesterday a buddy hunting a common property saw a big 8 walk right by my new cedar tree stand. He was a distance off with his flinter. Work weekend for me.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Your best bet would be to find a small pond that the owner would be willing to let you hunt. There is a nice pond on deep creek road that gets geese. Maybe the owner would be good with it? You need a migratory bird stamp and a duck stamp.


Billy , I think my buddy told me one time you get those at the post office ?


----------



## pope125

Just looked out the back window and saw like 8 doe moving thru .


----------



## Billy H

Duck stamp at the post office and migratory at a license issuing agent. 

I should have hunted this AM.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Billy , I think my buddy told me one time you get those at the post office ?


That's where I got my duck stamps when I hunted ducks and geese.

I set my alarm for 4am today, woke up, and went back to bed.


----------



## aaron_a

Went out to my spot in 2a yesterday afternoon. Lots of fresh sign, but no movement. I got pretty cold and antsy.

Planning on going back out later today. Can't decide if I want to go out there, or one of my spots in 2b. I have a doe tag for each I would like to fill. 2a spot is a farm, 2b is woods and grassland.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Deer all over this AM. Missed one with the flinty :embara:


----------



## jasonk0519

pope125 said:


> Billy , I think my buddy told me one time you get those at the post office ?


You might want to call the post office to see if they have them. I had to go to 3 different ones before I found one that had a stamp. It's $25

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Who got out today and how did you do?


----------



## Hindy30

Evening sit with the bow yesterday, 1 until dark, saw nothing. Out in a new place with the flintlock today and passed up an iffy shot on 3 doe. Pretty disappointed.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jesses80

went out from 8-2cut some fresh track followed them for a mile then circled out around them for another 2 miles so I dropped down in where I figured they would be bedding since I never seen tracks where they exited and only see the one bedded down it was a buck with no horns so I backed out and called it a day .


----------



## BowhunterT100

I was out all day an seen nothing.


----------



## jacobh

Hunted Md saw one small doe and nothing else


----------



## LetThemGrow

Hunted 5D this morning saw 8 antlerless, 2 yearling bucks and a 3yr old 8pt. Hunted 5B tonight and saw 2 yearling bucks and 6 antlerless. Entire day was beautiful weather and I saw more deer than normal. Good to have one of those days once in awhile after reading pope's posts all the time!


----------



## 138104

I had an awesome day in the woods! I decided to hunt a different area near a cluster of pines that the deer bed in. I was about 30 yards outside of the bedding area. There is a well worn trail that follows the property line into the pines. At daylight, I watched a flock of 25+ turkeys fly down. I had never seen that many fly down at once. I couldn't believe the commotion they made! Around 10, I saw 3 does following the fencerow I normally hunt near. These doe went past both my stands. After that, things were quiet. I climbed down around noon.

I decided to hunt the same place in the afternoon. I was back on stand around 2. Around 4:30, I heard a commotion. I was full expecting to see turkeys, but was shocked to see a herd of deer. They were coming up the hill towards me, but angled into the pines, giving me no shot. As they came out of the pines, I realized there were a bunch of bucks along with the does. I counted 6 buck - 2 spikes, a 4 pt, and 3 shooters that were wider than their ears. Unfortunately, they never gave me a shot, but I watched them cross my property into a thicket on the neighbors side. I am not sure how many doe there were, but there must of been at least 10.

Around 5, there was more commotion - the turkeys were coming back to roost. As the sun was setting, I watched them fly back up for the night. What a perfect ending to the day!


----------



## pa.outdoors

Sat all day dark to dark and seen nothing. I took my uncle out and he didn't see anything either. Hunting exclusively public ground around here is frustrating to say the least.


----------



## nicko

LTG and Perry were the big winners yesterday. 

Looks like my day trip to Potter for Monday is going to be downright arctic. High of 14, low of 7, and 10-20 MPH winds. Hoo boy.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> LTG and Perry were the big winners yesterday.
> 
> Looks like my day trip to Potter for Monday is going to be downright arctic. High of 14, low of 7, and 10-20 MPH winds. Hoo boy.


Nick , I hope you have some warm clothes going to be a cold sit . Looks like I will be out Monday and Tuesday .


----------



## Mathias

Nick not sure when you are leaving but I have a new IWOM you can borrow.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Buddy's son killed this yesterday on a property we share in Bucks Co.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick not sure when you are leaving but I have a new IWOM you can borrow.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks Matt. I have insulated coveralls with a shell that is pretty good at blocking out the wind so I should be ok. Merino wool base layer, scent Lok pants and jacket, windshear vest, windshear hand muff, fleece hood that covers my head and neck. 

I think I'm going to have to put all this stuff on today and make sure I can shoot without obstruction.


----------



## davydtune

I was covered up in deer yesterday up here in 1B on a piece of game lands. They were out in full force most of the day.


----------



## Lcavok99

Saw a 2.5 year old 8 point and 5 doe yesturday evening, and the day before that 2 doe came by also. The flinter just fizzed and didnt go off on one of the doe and they all ran away. Next time im just taking out the bow.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Deer were moving yesterday, I have gotten a lot of reports, a buddy and his son both shot doe and while they were field dressing one a 110" 8point pretty much walked right up to them and his 17 year old son missed. Both were hunting with a bow in South Coventry Townhsnip.

Pulling a few cam cards tomorrow at lunch, Tuesday looks like a good day to be on an Eastern facing slope close to a bedding area. I suspect they will be bunching up a little this week. Not that these temps are unbearable or anything, they just haven't had a spell of even 30-degree temps around here since the week before Halloween....STRANGE??

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Deer were moving yesterday, I have gotten a lot of reports, a buddy and his son both shot doe and while they were field dressing one a 110" 8point pretty much walked right up to them and his 17 year old son missed. Both were hunting with a bow in South Coventry Townhsnip.
> 
> Pulling a few cam cards tomorrow at lunch, Tuesday looks like a good day to be on an Eastern facing slope close to a bedding area. I suspect they will be bunching up a little this week. Not that these temps are unbearable or anything, they just haven't had a spell of even 30-degree temps around here since the week before Halloween....STRANGE??
> 
> Joe


I have also see in the past when we get a cold snap like this they don't move all that great the 1st or 2nd day of it . IMO I'm not expecting any great movement .


----------



## aaron_a

Went out from 2 to sunset yesterday. Saw a couple tracks, no real fresh sign to speak of. That spot gets hammered with small game hunters and has dirt bikers ripping around all day. Doesn't seem to be a lot of deer there. Though I did spot a nice bedded 8 pt on a quiet day this fall.

I think I'm gonna switch it up and go urban to fill my 2b tag. Was walking the dogs this morning on some unused city owned property and it was just completely over run with deer sign. 

As far as I can tell its legal to hunt as long as it's not posted. http://apps.pittsburghpa.gov/district4/20100504.GreenwayOpinion.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I have also see in the past when we get a cold snap like this they don't move all that great the 1st or 2nd day of it . IMO I'm not expecting any great movement .


I agree, that is why I suggested an eastern facing bedding area (probably should have mentioned in the AM), they tend to get in there to catch the morning sun and I have seen them stay as long as I have (dark-to-dark), but at least I knew I was in the right area, just the wrong tree. I suspect they moight be up and moving on Thursday before the rain, if the forecast holds true??:noidea:

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Saw this on FB yesterday.didnt know if anyone else did.guy was in PA shot a deer in shoulder gave it an hour tracked it found it with another arrow in it apparently shot after it was dead with a tag on it.this is why i cant carry a gun my temper would have gotten the best of me


----------



## nicko

That's confusing. Who shoots a deer dead whether previously wounded or not, tags it, and leaves it with the arrow in and no gutting? With the penetration of that arrow, somebody may have already found it dead and shoved the arrow in by hand.


----------



## Mathias

Too many details missing in that tale.
Pb04- maybe you shouldn't own a gun :-o

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Too many details missing in that tale.
> Pb04- maybe you shouldn't own a gun :-o
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Amen!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

LetThemGrow said:


> Amen!


I look up to you LTG,you need to let me in.....


----------



## fap1800

Went to check a camera that's been out since the firearms opener and it was gone. Just bought that cam this summer too. Oh well. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

fap1800 said:


> Went to check a camera that's been out since the firearms opener and it was gone. Just bought that cam this summer too. Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


That sucks. Public or private?


----------



## nicko

Thieves suck.


----------



## pope125

Have a doctors appointment this morning having my finger looked at , will be in a tree this afternoon .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Beautiful ride into the office this morning at 5:45...would have been better if I were in a tree somewhere. Did see two fresh deer that were hit by vehicles...

Joe


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> That sucks. Public or private?





nicko said:


> Thieves suck.


That they do. Private. One of the stands, an old wooden permanent stand that overlooks a field, had a bunch of trash under it too. Looks like someone snuck in, saw the cam and took it. Just take the card, but then again, if they're trespassing then why would I expect them not to steal the camera? I'm thinking about setting up a dummy cam and putting one up high to see if we can get the SOB. Anyone have luck doing that? We've also had issues with the neighboring property hunters. Well, I haven't, but the gentleman that allows me to hunt has. I can't imagine it was one of them given how contentious the "relationship" is.


----------



## Mathias

This in western Pa.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

Mathias said:


> This in western Pa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


looks like i-79


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> This in western Pa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Be careful...some of the nastiest road conditions occur under those type of circumstances....

Joe


----------



## avidarcher88pa

They were on their feet this morning. Looks like a windy afternoon.


----------



## pope125

Be in a tree in a few hours .


----------



## MI1

West Michigan was icy this morning. I'd rather be in PA though

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## goathillinpa

Was out on Friday and passed a small 8. Told my wife and she said are you ever going to shoot a buck, why didn't you shoot it. LOL. Who else is still holding out for a mature buck? I have to tell you it is hard passing them in the late season.


----------



## nicko

Never got out of the single digits up here in Potter. 5 degrees right now and stiff wind all day. We're getting ready to get outbox the car for the afternoon sit.


----------



## pope125

goathillinpa said:


> Was out on Friday and passed a small 8. Told my wife and she said are you ever going to shoot a buck, why didn't you shoot it. LOL. Who else is still holding out for a mature buck? I have to tell you it is hard passing them in the late season.


Can't tell you how many legal bucks I had the chance to kill and have let them walk .


----------



## jacobh

I saw 3 bucks all year and maybe 8 does. Hunting is really poor in my areas anymore. I go to Md again this weekend and Im calling it a season. Not worth hunting here as killing one will just set the deer numbers back even more. Good luck to those out


----------



## dougell

Fun in the snow on New years day


----------



## dougell

2015 was a good one.Looking forward to 2016.


----------



## pope125

Well a lot of people think just cause you get cold temps movement will be thru the roof , I responded to one of Joe's post a few days ago I pretty much saying I did not think movement would be any different. I hunted tonight saw two doe, so much for cold temps!! I'm so close to packing my stuff away for the season , becoming a big waist of my time .


----------



## Mathias

I saw 5 dead coyotes in Ohio and 2 in Kentucky. Saw alot of deer late afternoon in ky.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Goathill, mature buck only for me....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Well a lot of people think just cause you get cold temps movement will be thru the roof , I responded to one of Joe's post a few days ago I pretty much saying I did not think movement would be any different. I hunted tonight saw two doe, so much for cold temps!! I'm so close to packing my stuff away for the season , becoming a big waist of my time .


This has been a tough year to stay motivated, that is for sure....

Joe


----------



## jesses80

stay strong pope don't let it mentally get ya it can all change in a couple seconds it's all a blessing to be able to wake up each day and being healthy and still breathing .Enjoy the pursuit live it and love it like it could be the last.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

Got this guy on October 7th in Susquehanna county at about 630 pm. I first saw him about 250 yards away walking away from me so I decided I had nothing to lose by grunting to him. As soon as I started calling he started rubbing on saplings and making a scrape. This went on for at least 15 minutes until a 100" 8 came in and walked right under me. I watched that buck for a few minutes and quickly switched my focus back on to the bigger buck but he was no where to be found. About 5 minutes passed and the small 8 was still feeding in the field about 50 yards from me when I heard footsteps coming through the timber. He did a loop around me to investigate all the calling and stepped out about 45-50 yards from my tree with the wind blowing from him to me. He saw the other buck and made a B-line for him right through my pinch point. I stopped him at 32 yards and let him have it. He piled up after a 70 yard run. Those ramcat 125 heads sure do the trick. I never did find the arrow after it passed through him, it's like it never even slowed down and buried itself into the earth. I've killed at least 1/2 dozen bucks by calling them in with the grunt tube or the can, including another nice 8 in ny this year but I've never done it this early. It's something I'll never forget and I won't be leaving my grunt tube home during early season ever again.


----------



## jtkratzer

Awesome story. Been adding private property with more space hoping to see some action like that next year.


----------



## nicko

Great deer alphabuck.

Doug, you know how to ring in the New Year. Congrats!

Our trip to Potter was an arctic strikeout. 9 hours on the road round trip (left home at 4am and back home at 10pm), 8 hours hunting, two deer seen total, high of 7 degrees, low of 1 degree, and 10-20 mph winds all day. The fresh tracks we saw made it feel like we were one step behind all day. Come back across our tracks from the walk in less than 2 hours later and see fresh tracks crossing them. 

I'm happy we were able to squeeze one more trip in for the season even though it was a short trip. But the sudden cold snap and high winds did not appear to help with deer movement. The food plots had no fresh tracks so we had to do one man pushes to each other through the thick stuff to get deer moving. We won't get back up there until spring when I'll pull my stand and we can scout some other areas of the property. 

Even though we didn't fill one tag up there, it was still a good year and we learned a lot about the land.


----------



## pope125

I am back at it tonight not giving up yet !! Going to sit in a ground blind over a little food plot I have .


----------



## dougell

It was -2 up here this morning.No way would you ever get me up in a tree in this weather.I'd walk around with a gun but I'm not man enough to climb a tree and sit.


----------



## Kighty7

I have to give my 9n year old daughter credit. We borrowed a crossbow from my buddy and she has been out few times since second season came back in. She has been lucky to see deer each time out. She missed a nice doe at 37 yards with the crossbow. With the weather being cold, she did not hear me say, don't shoot yet! Beginner mistake but she wants to harvest a deer in the worst way. She was sick during the gun season and now is passionate about getting a deer. Fingers crossed that she can get another one in the crosshairs.


----------



## Billy H

Just drove past a house that had 10 doe munching away on the sand mound. Spotted a mineral block in the yard.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Just drove past a house that had 10 doe munching away on the sand mound. Spotted a mineral block in the yard.


Billy , I just drove down Finn from Hilldabrant around 12 there were deer all along the road .


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Great deer alphabuck.
> 
> Doug, you know how to ring in the New Year. Congrats!
> 
> Our trip to Potter was an arctic strikeout. 9 hours on the road round trip (left home at 4am and back home at 10pm), 8 hours hunting, two deer seen total, high of 7 degrees, low of 1 degree, and 10-20 mph winds all day. The fresh tracks we saw made it feel like we were one step behind all day. Come back across our tracks from the walk in less than 2 hours later and see fresh tracks crossing them.
> 
> I'm happy we were able to squeeze one more trip in for the season even though it was a short trip. But the sudden cold snap and high winds did not appear to help with deer movement. The food plots had no fresh tracks so we had to do one man pushes to each other through the thick stuff to get deer moving. We won't get back up there until spring when I'll pull my stand and we can scout some other areas of the property.
> 
> Even though we didn't fill one tag up there, it was still a good year and we learned a lot about the land.



Don't forget your turkey calls when you go in the Spring RY is loaded with them....

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

just saw a heard of 20 does chilling just off the road on the way back to work from lunch.....i feel a cold coming on!


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Don't forget your turkey calls when you go in the Spring RY is loaded with them....
> 
> Joe


We also saw 3 different sets of coyote tracks. And the ruts in the pipeline trails were pretty deep. I see now why an ATV is the preferred way to get around up there. If you're careful about where you drive, you can tear up your undercarriage or get stuck.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Billy , I just drove down Finn from Hilldabrant around 12 there were deer all along the road .


The group I saw were over in Worcester on Berks Road. I used to hunt a property over there. My son got his first deer there years ago. But new houses got in the way of all the fun.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billy , I just drove down Finn from Hilldabrant around 12 there were deer all along the road .
> 
> 
> 
> The group I saw were over in Worcester on Berks Road. I used to hunt a property over there. My son got his first deer there years ago. But new houses got in the way of all the fun.
Click to expand...

Billy , I have a place on Bean Rd that I have been hunting close to 15 years not far from Berks Rd .


----------



## Hindy30

AlphaBuck85 said:


> Got this guy on October 7th in Susquehanna county at about 630 pm. I first saw him about 250 yards away walking away from me so I decided I had nothing to lose by grunting to him. As soon as I started calling he started rubbing on saplings and making a scrape. This went on for at least 15 minutes until a 100" 8 came in and walked right under me. I watched that buck for a few minutes and quickly switched my focus back on to the bigger buck but he was no where to be found. About 5 minutes passed and the small 8 was still feeding in the field about 50 yards from me when I heard footsteps coming through the timber. He did a loop around me to investigate all the calling and stepped out about 45-50 yards from my tree with the wind blowing from him to me. He saw the other buck and made a B-line for him right through my pinch point. I stopped him at 32 yards and let him have it. He piled up after a 70 yard run. Those ramcat 125 heads sure do the trick. I never did find the arrow after it passed through him, it's like it never even slowed down and buried itself into the earth. I've killed at least 1/2 dozen bucks by calling them in with the grunt tube or the can, including another nice 8 in ny this year but I've never done it this early. It's something I'll never forget and I won't be leaving my grunt tube home during early season ever again.


Nice, good job.


----------



## pope125

Another great night from the blind , ZERO DEER!!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Another great night from the blind , ZERO DEER!!


At least you got to see zero deer close to home Bob. I drove 520+ miles round trip yesterday to see no deer. My buddy saw the two. I saw tracks.

Late season last year was definitely more productive for the PA guys. Late season this year is....is......ahh I don't even know.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Hunted yesterday afternoon on the lease in Maryland, jumped a few walking to my stand. Hunted this afternoon in Pa, had good deer movement, around 20 anterless deer in the winter wheat, only one close enough was a button buck.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

pope125 said:


> Another great night from the blind , ZERO DEER!!


Still going strong, I like it!!


----------



## jtkratzer

Walked a 60 acre property to start looking for next year. Vast majority of it is thick as it gets bedding and cover. Bumped only two deer, zero buck sign. No rubs, no scrapes. Found that to be really odd.


----------



## rogersb

I'm seeing anterless daily around my place. The last time I had a buck on camera was a 3 point around 4 weeks ago I think. The does are getting pretty active in the daytime though and it seems any time I look out I can spot one looking for acorns or passing through.


----------



## pope125

Get this thread back to the top !! No one is hunting ?? I'm back at it this afternoon .


----------



## Mathias

I'm hoping to be out this afternoon too! Several in the yard this morning.


----------



## yetihunter1

i will be out this weekend in the rain, hoping for anything to walk by. Will have both the bow and the shotgun with me.


----------



## jacobh

I didn't think you could take both in the woods? I saw U can with a muzzleloader but not sure about shotguns.


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> I didn't think you could take both in the woods? I saw U can with a muzzleloader but not sure about shotguns.


I thought that only applied to archery and small game overlaps. That way you can't say oh, i am just squirrel hunting with slugs.

http://www.pacode.com/secure/data/058/chapter141/s141.43.html 

This states that in muzzleloader or flintlock you can bring both. Doesn't specifically say anything about special regs shotgun, but it does state shotgun and bow are both legal to use during that season.


----------



## pope125

I just looked at the highs for next week not looking bad will be in the 30's . Looking for some bitter cold , but we may never get that .


----------



## yetihunter1

had it the beginning of this week, but seems most people didn't see much moving, you included from your posts. Need a front with some precipitation like this weekend....i have high hopes here for friday and saturday. Wish it was snow and not rain but you can't get everything you want.


----------



## KMiha

Huh. Thought with the high and rising BP on Tuesday it would've been a good day for hunting and the deer would've been up and moving. Guess not.


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> had it the beginning of this week, but seems most people didn't see much moving, you included from your posts. Need a front with some precipitation like this weekend....i have high hopes here for friday and saturday. Wish it was snow and not rain but you can't get everything you want.


I saw hardly any movement with those cold temps . I am hoping today with it warming up a little , maybe they will move a little better than they have . At this point I'm looking at every little thing , cause at this point everything i have tried this season has not worked . The more that I think about things I am looking at sitting a day or two in the middle of the day .


----------



## nicko

I won't get out until Saturday morning.


----------



## dougell

I see far less movement when it's bitter cold.We have very little in high carb food that deer crave during cold periods.Around here,deer try to conserve energy when it's bitterly cold and bed close to where they feed.That may not be the case in agricultural areas.


----------



## PSU Joe

Was working down in Maryland this week and drove back up 95 last night. Saw more deer out yesterday than I had seen the other 10 trips combined. Taking my youngest son out to sit in the blind tonight where a few does have been regulars right at dusk. Hope to get him a shot at one. Good luck to anyone out.


----------



## jacobh

Ok Thanks yea was always told that U couldn't do this. Thanks





yetihunter1 said:


> I thought that only applied to archery and small game overlaps. That way you can't say oh, i am just squirrel hunting with slugs.
> 
> http://www.pacode.com/secure/data/058/chapter141/s141.43.html
> 
> This states that in muzzleloader or flintlock you can bring both. Doesn't specifically say anything about special regs shotgun, but it does state shotgun and bow are both legal to use during that season.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> At least you got to see zero deer close to home Bob. I drove 520+ miles round trip yesterday to see no deer. My buddy saw the two. I saw tracks.
> 
> Late season last year was definitely more productive for the PA guys. Late season this year is....is......ahh I don't even know.


You did that in one day Nick? If so that is pretty die-hard! I hunted last Saturday morning and saw 2 doe. I'm hoping to get out with my son after his match on Saturday and try and get him a deer. Good luck to all still trying.


----------



## strawcat

Matt how was the ata show? Did you see anything thst really impressed you


----------



## pope125

strawcat said:


> Matt how was the ata show? Did you see anything thst really impressed you



I have been following a lot of post on YouTube and from what I have seen nothing has blown me away .


----------



## Mathias

In my cedar stand. Lots of sign in the area. So far just a big red fox. My son's hunting too, so its a great hunt regardless.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Re: ATA show, I'm probably going to order the I 34 with V-grip.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> You did that in one day Nick? If so that is pretty die-hard! I hunted last Saturday morning and saw 2 doe. I'm hoping to get out with my son after his match on Saturday and try and get him a deer. Good luck to all still trying.


I did Matt, me and a buddy. We're either die-hards or stupid.  Probably a little bit of both.


----------



## Hindy30

Will be back out tomorrow evening. I have Saturday committed to the family. Walked a new for me SGL this week and saw no sign (literally nothing to prove that deer have ever been there).


----------



## AlphaBuck85

I went for a walk after work yesterday just to see if I could find any early sheds and do a little scouting. I came across this buck buried in some of the thickest cover I've ever attempted to crawl through. It's tough to tell when or how he died because he's so decayed but the last picture I have of him was on October 30th. I quickly scored him and came up with 121-3/8" with 5" bases.


----------



## manowar669

Skunked again tonight. 5B


----------



## 138104

AlphaBuck85 said:


> I went for a walk after work yesterday just to see if I could find any early sheds and do a little scouting. I came across this buck buried in some of the thickest cover I've ever attempted to crawl through. It's tough to tell when or how he died because he's so decayed but the last picture I have of him was on October 30th. I quickly scored him and came up with 121-3/8" with 5" bases.


Any pictures?


----------



## AlphaBuck85

Perry24 said:


> Any pictures?


I attached a picture. Are you not able to view it?


----------



## 138104

AlphaBuck85 said:


> I attached a picture. Are you not able to view it?


Huh, at first there was no picture. Now I can see it. Nice buck!


----------



## PSU Joe

Nothing in 5D tonight.


----------



## Mathias

No shots but saw a button, a spike, a forkie chasing yearling does, 3 nice gobblers and 4 red fox. Must be mating season for the fox, they were running all over. Saw a nice bone white rack in the thick stuff about 80 yards off but never laid eyes on him again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I had the owner of this set at 60 yards last night, 85 yards Tuesday night. I found these sheds last season and they are the biggest matching set that I have ever found. The mass is unreal. I had cameras in this general area since May and scout it religiously from a distance and the buck had not appeared ONCE....On 1/4/16 I was driving home from work and decided to take a quick detour to glass the area and there he was with 4 doe and another nice 8 (120"ish). I haven't had any cameras in this area since the start of the gun season as this is public land in 5C. I went in Tuesday afternoon around 12:30 with my Summit, had 4 doe walk right under the stand, but he appeared roughly 115 yards down the wood edge. He worked his way toward me, but turned off at about 85 yards, not to be seen. Last night I positioned myself on the ground as there were no viable trees for a climber in the ambush area I had selected. Once again I first spotted him within 30-yards of where he first appeared on Tuesday night. He worked down the edge again, but only made it to about 60 yards before total darkness fell upon me....I will be out this afternoon with the plan to position a small loc-on on the only tree close the area where he has appeared from 2 of the past 4 evenings and hang two IR cams. I am hoping the rain will wash my scent and mask any noise. Time is running short on the season, but at last there is something to chase and I feel like I am truly HUNTING again.....





The right side scores 67 7/8" with a base of 5 5/8" and the left side scores an even 67" with a base of 6 2/8". When I found these on April 2, 2015 I gave a conservative spread of 17" which would result in roughly 152" (they weighed 5.2lbs.)

Let me tell you this...his spread is much closer to 20", his G2's and G3's both have grown considerable, but still very symmetrical. He has added about 2" to each of the splits on the brow....I am going out on a limb and putting this buck close to 170".

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Wow Joe, that's some great late season motivation right there! Good luck.


----------



## PSU Joe

Wow, good luck Joe. Nice looking antlers.


----------



## treestandnappin

Damn I just figured out tomorrow's the last day of the season. Thought we had another week.


----------



## vonfoust

Good luck Joe! Is this an area you can hunt through January? My deer season ends Saturday. 

On a side note, you have been at this trail cam game awhile. I have trouble matching a buck year to year and saying definitively "Yep, that's the so and so buck from last year." Any tips for year to year ID?


----------



## 12-Ringer

treestandnappin said:


> Damn I just figured out tomorrow's the last day of the season. Thought we had another week.


2B, 5C and 5D can roll through 1/23.

Joe


----------



## treestandnappin

Yeah I'm 4c and 5b. Down to some last chance stalking tomorrow. But hey got my first bow kill last year on the last day. We'll see


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Good luck Joe! Is this an area you can hunt through January? My deer season ends Saturday.
> 
> On a side note, you have been at this trail cam game awhile. I have trouble matching a buck year to year and saying definitively "Yep, that's the so and so buck from last year." Any tips for year to year ID?



Details...I look for identifying characteristics, throat patch, ears, tails, deformities, color variations...can't say that I am at 100% all of the time, but I can usually identify them year-to year. We have two on our property in Potter that we have 5 years worth of pics...

Yes I can stay after this guy until I blow him out ukey: or 1/23. Hopefully, I can put a plan together. Bad thing about this PL spot, it is highly visible, in an area of Chester County that is saturated with hunters, but this spot is relatively unknown (my little secret spot). I have to put as much thought and care into where I park, how I enter, and where I am positioned as to avoid human detection as much as the deer. Sometimes that result in my being in a less than ideal spot to make the kill...last night was a prime example. There was a tree that I had identified as "the tree", however if I were in that spot, I would be clearly visible to traffic. Once that happens I will no doubt have company in very short order. It is definitely one of the many perils of hunting public land in congested areas. 

Joe

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

treestandnappin said:


> Yeah I'm 4c and 5b. Down to some last chance stalking tomorrow. But hey got my first bow kill last year on the last day. We'll see


That must have been awesome...

Joe


----------



## Applebag

Good luck to those out today. Going out tomorrow for my last day of the year! :/


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow good luck Joe!


----------



## nicko

I think the total amount of antler I have seen since the opener in September wouldn't even add up to 170. Good luck Joe.


----------



## yetihunter1

i haven't seen a shooter since early october.....goodluck Joe go get him!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I think the total amount of antler I have seen since the opener in September wouldn't even add up to 170. Good luck Joe.


Who is hunting a 170'???


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Who is hunting a 170'???


12-Ringer aka Joe


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> 12-Ringer aka Joe


I just went back and saw it !!Thanks !!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Good luck Joe hope u get him!


----------



## dougell

I can honestly say that I've never seen a live 170" deer.


----------



## pope125

Just drove from Perkiomenville to oaks 40 minute drive did not see one deer anywhere .


----------



## avidarcher88pa

A couple small bucks tonight. Really need a doe to finish the season /fill freezer, and I see bucks. Go figure


----------



## aaron_a

Stopped to look at a job in mt Washington and the clients had two doe and a spike in their backyard just hanging out at 1pm.

Heading out to my spot in 2a to hopefully fill my doe tag tomorrow. Planning on spending the full day in the woods if I have to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Dang, good luck Joe. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

I have yet to see a deer in late season, the deer are just not moving. Taking my open sight muzzleloader and heading to Ohio tomorrow to change my luck.


----------



## Hindy30

This is the only interesting thing I saw today. Look how high it is from the ground ... thoughts? 










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Snuck out for an hour tonight...had two spikes come into plot just before dark.


----------



## primal-bow

Hindy30 said:


> This is the only interesting thing I saw today. Look how high it is from the ground ... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


big foot


----------



## nicko

A misty rain coming down here in 5C. Hope to see some deer on their feet this morning. Good luck to anybody heading out today.


----------



## Applebag

Good luck Nicko.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Hanging it up for this year. The last couple times I've gone out it was like I was dragging myself. It is starting to feel like going to work. That's not why I hunt. Even with the close encounter with a shooter on New Year's Day there is not much motivation. Put in a lot of stand time, saw some bucks , passed on a few, passed on doe on 80% of my sits so it wasn't a horrible season. A weird rut for sure with the weather. Just burned out. Packing the gear away today till next September. I will be running cams 365. 
Good luck to those still after it in the special regs.


----------



## Hindy30

kgtech said:


> big foot


Maybe big foot scared away all the deer. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Billy, I feel your pain. 
I sat yesterday and saw one lone button at 4pm. The problem on this property, and it's been that was for years is trespassing. Large parcel 100ac +-, with elderly owners that unfortunately have no clue what goes on on their land. The few of us that are allowed there do our best to keep these guys, in particular one local family clan, at bay. It's frustrating when you pull out and see the deer between the surrounding homes, but they find it's safer there.
2016 will find me seeking new grounds, a major endeavor here in highly competitive Pa.
On a positive note the turkeys, which were absent last year, seem to have moved back onto our local hot spot, I hope it holds as I had asked Nick(o) if he wanted to come along.
I'll get out a few more times I'm sure, not today, driving to St. Michaels Md to check it out.


----------



## Squirrel

PaBone said:


> I have yet to see a deer in late season, the deer are just not moving.


Same here. This was just not my year in PA I guess. I am not even going out today. Unless I have a change of heart, I doubt I will even head back to my friend's farm in OH, though there are a few more weeks over there and I have seen deer every time I have hunted that property. I am just burnt out. Like Billy said it was starting to not be fun so that's when I know it's time for a break. Spring gobbler will be here before we know it, and I love chasing turkeys with my bow so that's something to look forward too  .


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Hanging it up for this year. The last couple times I've gone out it was like I was dragging myself. It is starting to feel like going to work. That's not why I hunt. Even with the close encounter with a shooter on New Year's Day there is not much motivation. Put in a lot of stand time, saw some bucks , passed on a few, passed on doe on 80% of my sits so it wasn't a horrible season. A weird rut for sure with the weather. Just burned out. Packing the gear away today till next September. I will be running cams 365.
> Good luck to those still after it in the special regs.


Billy , Its been a tuff year all around sorry to see your packing it in . Still need to stop over .


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Billy, I feel your pain.
> . It's frustrating when you pull out and see the deer between the surrounding homes, but they find it's safer there.


Very true. Over the last month I have had six doe bedding within 30 yards of my house. A small six and a four have been with them quite a bit over the last couple weeks. They will stay the rest of winter. 

we have a couple irons in the fire of new properties to hunt..


----------



## Applebag

Cool morning. No deer. Probly over 30 turkeys though. I'll try to upload a video. They hung out with me since day break. That was a long time of not moving a muscle lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

https://vimeo.com/151229011


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Looks open there could someone have run it over with a 4 wheeler or something like that? Looks like maybe it ran along bottom of that and scratched up




Hindy30 said:


> This is the only interesting thing I saw today. Look how high it is from the ground ... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

Finally saw some deer last night in 5C. A young doe (maybe 100lbs) being trilled by a decent 5 pointer (nice length and mass on one side and the other side was kind of messed up) and two spikes. The last spike had a club foot and stayed about 40 yards back at all times. The doe was limping badly and would not put any weight on her front right leg and was really struggling to walk. As they slowly worked their way to me I was debating to take out the doe or take the decent buck. Finally decided to take the doe just as she was to enter my shooting lane when she laid down! The bucks hovered over her for another 30 minutes. When she got up they all wandered off back the way they had come so never got a clear shot. Was nice to finally have deer around me to watch even though two of the four were injured.

Good luck to those out today!


----------



## nicko

My buddy just pushed a doe past me at 25 yards… I'm all out of doe tags anyway so I couldn't shoot but she was booking as well. Just good to see something for a change.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

So would you guys say your deer sights were down this year?


----------



## PSU Joe

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So would you guys say your deer sights were down this year?


For doe about the same but definitely yes for bucks. Before yesterday had only seen three deer with horns.


----------



## aaron_a

Saw some doe put feeding on my drive in this morning. Plenty of fresh sign in the woods, but nothing is moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Darrin Wwwwaaaayyyyy down for me. I only saw 3 bucks all year in Pa and maybe 8 does!!!! I saw that in 3 days in Md



QUOTE=palmatedbuck04;1084246465]So would you guys say your deer sights were down this year?[/QUOTE]


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> Darrin Wwwwaaaayyyyy down for me. I only saw 3 bucks all year in Pa and maybe 8 does!!!! I saw that in 3 days in Md
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=palmatedbuck04;1084246465]So would you guys say your deer sights were down this year?


[/QUOTE]
Ya same all over Scott dont see much here anymore.today is muzzleloader opener her didnt go dont have the urge to go sit knowing i wont see anything.17 sits this years i saw 6 deer.4 one morning 2 one night got shut out 15 times.saw 1/3 the deer i typically do in Illinois also.


----------



## nicko

So this morning my buddy and I were doing one man pushes to each other to try and get deer up on their feet as nothing has been moving. So while he is pushing to me, he sends me a text message as he's going past one of my stands and asks if I have my climber in the woods. I knew that could only mean one thing. So I go over to where he says he sees the climber and someone came in within the last week or two and put it on a tree about 40 yards from my fixed stand. I have no idea what the hell this guy/illegal hunter is thinking in this case. If you were going to hunt a property without permission, and I am almost 100% certain this person does not have permission, why would you want to put it so close to another stand? In this picture you can see the climber in the foreground and you can see mine in the background. Completely stupid. 

I am going to check with my contact with the Conservancy that owns this property and confirm that the only two people who have permission to hunt this property is me and my buddy. When I get that confirmation, I will hang a note on the stand stating that hunting is by permission only and he needs to remove the stand by January 31 or it will be removed.


----------



## Hindy30

jacobh said:


> Looks open there could someone have run it over with a 4 wheeler or something like that? Looks like maybe it ran along bottom of that and scratched up


Definitely no quad access where I found that. It's about 1 mile from the trail and very rough between the two.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rambofirstblood

Hindy30 said:


> This is the only interesting thing I saw today. Look how high it is from the ground ... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Elk?


----------



## Hindy30

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So would you guys say your deer sights were down this year?


Way down. I have not seen more than 2 deer in the same day since mid October. Nobody in my entire family killed a deer this year ... that hasn't happened since 1981 when we bought our land. 

We have three neighboring land owner families. Two of them got 1 buck each. So that's 2 deer total for four neighboring groups each on their own fairly large parcel (and we all cross over our neighbors lines a little). 

We also spent a bunch of days on public ground with no success. It was kind of hard to keep going, but I did and now it's over unless I grab a day on public in 5c with the flinty since I have no 5c doe tag.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> So this morning my buddy and I were doing one man pushes to each other to try and get deer up on their feet as nothing has been moving. So while he is pushing to me, he sends me a text message as he's going past one of my stands and asks if I have my climber in the woods. I knew that could only mean one thing. So I go over to where he says he sees the climber and someone came in within the last week or two and put it on a tree about 40 yards from my fixed stand. I have no idea what the hell this guy/illegal hunter is thinking in this case. If you were going to hunt a property without permission, and I am almost 100% certain this person does not have permission, why would you want to put it so close to another stand? In this picture you can see the climber in the foreground and you can see mine in the background. Completely stupid.
> 
> I am going to check with my contact with the Conservancy that owns this property and confirm that the only two people who have permission to hunt this property is me and my buddy. When I get that confirmation, I will hang a note on the stand stating that hunting is by permission only and he needs to remove the stand by January 31 or it will be removed.


Nothing like a trespasser leaving a climber on the tree. Trying to get caught? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

rambofirstblood said:


> Elk?


I wish!! But, it's in 4c.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rambofirstblood

Hindy30 said:


> I wish!! But, it's in 4c.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


After a closer look I see that the branches aren't broke and since your not in elk country maybe it was a porcupine?
It's hard to see if it was chewed.


----------



## Hindy30

rambofirstblood said:


> After a closer look I see that the branches aren't broke and since your not in elk country maybe it was a porcupine?
> It's hard to see if it was chewed.


I was thinking either bear or porcupine. I thought it was odd because it was high up on such a thin tree. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jfehr60

Well I am not new to the forum, I just never post. I am looking to sell my Hoyt Carbon spyder or trade it. Did not realize I need 20 posts now. So I'll be posting a little bit, at least til I get to the mark where I can post in the classifieds. 

This was by far my worse year hunting in 4c. Houses going up everywhere. Looking forward to shed season. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaBuck85

Went out this morning in 3C and saw 4 doe. I could have shot multiple does on this property this year but I've let every one walk because I found 14 dead deer last March while looking for sheds, all of which were the previous springs fawns and clearly died from the long harsh winter. Back to back harsh winters could have the deer numbers way down in PA but this mild winter should really help the population bounce back. Where I hunt the numbers are clearly down from 3-4 years ago but it doesn't help that the one farmer shoots every deer he sees. As of the last Thursday of rifle the scumbag had 4 bucks and 2 does and told me he was just getting started. Wish I can turn this poacher in but he lets me hunt his property and I don't want to bite the hand that feeds me.


----------



## 138104

AlphaBuck85 said:


> Went out this morning in 3C and saw 4 doe. I could have shot multiple does on this property this year but I've let every one walk because I found 14 dead deer last March while looking for sheds, all of which were the previous springs fawns and clearly died from the long harsh winter. Back to back harsh winters could have the deer numbers way down in PA but this mild winter should really help the population bounce back. Where I hunt the numbers are clearly down from 3-4 years ago but it doesn't help that the one farmer shoots every deer he sees. As of the last Thursday of rifle the scumbag had 4 bucks and 2 does and told me he was just getting started. Wish I can turn this poacher in but he lets me hunt his property and I don't want to bite the hand that feeds me.


I hope you are joking about the land owner taking 4 bucks. If not, and you don't turn him in, you're just as bad as he is.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> I hope you are joking about the land owner taking 4 bucks. If not, and you don't turn him in,* you're just as bad as he is*.


Agreed, way to compromise your integrity :thumbs_do


----------



## Mathias

Driving on Rte 301 in Maryland late this afternoon we passed a green field that had 75-100 deer in it. Reminded me of Pa in the old days. Saw a lot of turkeys today too.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

I'm not joking but what do I do? Turn him in and go hunt where? The guys got literally nothing, practically wears rags as clothing and it's the meat he feeds his wife and 4 boys all year with. I've been torn on what to do for years but as far as being as bad as he is, that's a stretch. It eats at me every time I think of it but I'm trying not to get involved and I'm always hoping he gets caught on his own. If you don't think these things are happening all around the state, your naive.


----------



## 138104

AlphaBuck85 said:


> I'm not joking but what do I do? Turn him in and go hunt where? The guys got literally nothing, practically wears rags as clothing and it's the meat he feeds his wife and 4 boys all year with. I've been torn on what to do for years but as far as being as bad as he is, that's a stretch. It eats at me every time I think of it but I'm trying not to get involved and I'm always hoping he gets caught on his own. If you don't think these things are happening all around the state, your naive.


It really is a no brainer. You turn him in. I would do the same if I was in your shoes.

If he owns enough land to hunt on, I suspect he has some money too. Heck, even if he is dirt poor, he's got 4 boys he can get out hunting and legally kill enough deer to feed the family.


----------



## pope125

AlphaBuck85 said:


> Went out this morning in 3C and saw 4 doe. I could have shot multiple does on this property this year but I've let every one walk because I found 14 dead deer last March while looking for sheds, all of which were the previous springs fawns and clearly died from the long harsh winter. Back to back harsh winters could have the deer numbers way down in PA but this mild winter should really help the population bounce back. Where I hunt the numbers are clearly down from 3-4 years ago but it doesn't help that the one farmer shoots every deer he sees. As of the last Thursday of rifle the scumbag had 4 bucks and 2 does and told me he was just getting started. Wish I can turn this poacher in but he lets me hunt his property and I don't want to bite the hand that feeds me.



Why would you even want to be involved with someone like that ? I would not care how good a property it was , I would be long gone . If you don't turn him in your just as bad as he is .


----------



## jtkratzer

So I guess it's ok to commit fraud and abuse with welfare or rob banks or break whatever laws you want because you're poor now? Seriously?


----------



## Hindy30

If the farmer was so poor that he needed to kill deer for his family to eat, he wouldn't give permission for anybody else to hunt on his farm. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I missed he was a farmer. The farmers I know all look poor...then they pay cash without blinking an eye for a new truck, combine, or tractor.

Also, could he be reporting these kills as crop damage? Maybe he is following the rules. Might want to talk to him about it.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

Boy I really opened up a can of worms with this one. Can't really argue with anything any of you are replying, expect for me being as bad as him. I'm not the poacher just a guy who was drug into a situation I was not and never chose to be involved in. I found out 3 years ago that the farmer who's property I hunted since 2005 and built a relationship with shoots more deer than he is legally allowed to. Trust me it's not something I took or take lightly. I'm not justifying his actions at all and making an excuse for him is not acceptable. I know the right thing to do is to turn him in and I absolutely should. It's not as easy to do as some of might think. I don't get involved and will not associate myself with him during rifle season because I want nothing to do with that activity. He will get caught, they all do. If I have to do it myself than I will but I have no proof other than what the guy tells me. I'm not there, I don't see the dead deer. When he has them hanging the game commission will get a anonymous tip. The only reason I know what he did this year is because I fixed his cooler in the barn and he told me. Loose lips sink ships and he'll get caught.


----------



## jfehr60

Does anyone have a specific time to start looking for sheds? I mostly go by trail cam pics to give myself a general idea. 

I usually start on my birthday which is Jan 24. Hitting food sources. Staying away from bedding areas for a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaBuck85

Boy I really opened up a can of worms with this one. Can't really argue with anything any of you are replying, expect for me being as bad as him. I'm not the poacher just a guy who was drug into a situation I was not and never chose to be involved in. I found out 3 years ago that the farmer who's property I hunted since 2005 and built a relationship with shoots more deer than he is legally allowed to. Trust me it's not something I took or take lightly. I'm not justifying his actions at all and making an excuse for him is not acceptable. I know the right thing to do is to turn him in and I absolutely should. It's not as easy to do as some of you might think. I don't get involved and will not associate myself with him during rifle season because I want nothing to do with that activity. He will get caught, they all do. If I have to do it myself then I will but I have no proof other than what the guy tells me. (Can't figure out why he tells me) I'm not there, I don't see the dead deer, I've never hunted with him a day in my life. I do know the guy wants every deer dead because they cost him money. We hunt as a hobby and to put some meat in the freezer but in all honesty it's a little different in a farmers situation. It's tough to tell a guy who looks dirt poor and literally lives off the his land to stop doing something that his father probably taught him to do. When he has them hanging the game commission will get a anonymous tip. The only reason I know what he did this year is because I fixed his cooler in the barn and he told me. Loose lips sink ships and he'll get caught.


----------



## Shady25_X20

Well, it was a very long and frustrating year (only saw deer on 3 of the many many days I hunted), but the determination paid off today. It isn't my biggest deer (been hunting 4 years and this is my 3rd kill), or best shot (a little high and back), but it was well earned.


----------



## Applebag

Congrats Shady! Fill that freezer brother. Hope everyone who's done for the year enjoys the off season. Good luck to those who can continue hunting.

I'm going into hibernation until February is over.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Shady!!!!


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> So this morning my buddy and I were doing one man pushes to each other to try and get deer up on their feet as nothing has been moving. So while he is pushing to me, he sends me a text message as he's going past one of my stands and asks if I have my climber in the woods. I knew that could only mean one thing. So I go over to where he says he sees the climber and someone came in within the last week or two and put it on a tree about 40 yards from my fixed stand. I have no idea what the hell this guy/illegal hunter is thinking in this case. If you were going to hunt a property without permission, and I am almost 100% certain this person does not have permission, why would you want to put it so close to another stand? In this picture you can see the climber in the foreground and you can see mine in the background. Completely stupid.
> 
> I am going to check with my contact with the Conservancy that owns this property and confirm that the only two people who have permission to hunt this property is me and my buddy. When I get that confirmation, I will hang a note on the stand stating that hunting is by permission only and he needs to remove the stand by January 31 or it will be removed.


the trespasser saw you're stand and put his/her by you're because they thought it would be a good spot to see deer.

when scouting out new land i also look for old wooden stands because that's a clue to seeing deer. (i know it's not right for the trespasser to be their with out permission)


----------



## Billy H

Shady that looks like a button buck. Congrats on the kill, that should be good eating. If it is a button you made a good choice to take him rather then a doe considering you have low numbers where you hunt.


----------



## pope125

AlphaBuck85 said:


> I'm not joking but what do I do? Turn him in and go hunt where? The guys got literally nothing, practically wears rags as clothing and it's the meat he feeds his wife and 4 boys all year with. I've been torn on what to do for years but as far as being as bad as he is, that's a stretch. It eats at me every time I think of it but I'm trying not to get involved and I'm always hoping he gets caught on his own. If you don't think these things are happening all around the state, your naive.


I don't care if he feeds his family , what he is doing is illegal . Also don't sit there and defend the guy for shooting deer illegally, WE DONT LIVE IN A 3RD WORLD COUNTRY THERE ARE GOVERNMENT PROGRAMS WHERE PEOPLE CAN GET FOOD . No one in this country goes hungry , you ever look at the people at the cash register at a supermarket that are on food stamps ? They eat better than you and I .


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> I don't care if he feeds his family , what he is doing is illegal . Also don't sit there and defend the guy for shooting deer illegally, WE DONT LIVE IN A 3RD WORLD COUNTRY THERE ARE GOVERNMENT PROGRAMS WHERE PEOPLE CAN GET FOOD . No one in this country goes hungry , you ever look at the people at the cash register at a supermarket that are on food stamps ? They eat better than you and I .


Not hunting related , there is a soup kitchen in the town where I work. They line up every day for lunch. Half of them are smoking. Then you see them waddle down the street to buy lottery tickets. But they can't afford to buy food, yeah right! All the while us working slobs foot the bill. I could tell you thing about what those on assistance get that will make your blood boil.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Not hunting related , there is a soup kitchen in the town where I work. They line up every day for lunch. Half of them are smoking. Then you see them waddle down the street to buy lottery tickets. But they can't afford to buy food, yeah right! All the while us working slobs foot the bill. I could tell you thing about what those on assistance get that will make your blood boil.


Why would anyone want to work when then can sit on there front porch and get $30,000 from the goverment .


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Why would anyone want to work when then can sit on there front porch and get $30,000 from the goverment .


In the meantime our wounded veterans who put their azz,s on the line have to fight to get medical care. The Vietnam vets got especially screwed. That really burns me up.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

pope125 said:


> I don't care if he feeds his family , what he is doing is illegal . Also don't sit there and defend the guy for shooting deer illegally, WE DONT LIVE IN A 3RD WORLD COUNTRY THERE ARE GOVERNMENT PROGRAMS WHERE PEOPLE CAN GET FOOD . No one in this country goes hungry , you ever look at the people at the cash register at a supermarket that are on food stamps ? They eat better than you and I .


Please read my other posts. I expect it now but please don't jump on me about it. I'm not the one doing anything illegal. I hunt my butt off and work at it year round like everyone of you just to get in front of a half decent buck. People like this farmer are taking opportunities away from all of us, in this case it directly impacts me.


----------



## pope125

AlphaBuck85 said:


> Please read my other posts. I expect it now but please don't jump on me about it. I'm not the one doing anything illegal. I hunt my butt off and work at it year round like everyone of you just to get in front of a half decent buck. People like this farmer are taking opportunities away from all of us, in this case it directly impacts me.


Well do something about it !!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

AlphaBuck85 said:


> I'm not joking but what do I do? Turn him in and go hunt where? The guys got literally nothing, practically wears rags as clothing and it's the meat he feeds his wife and 4 boys all year with. I've been torn on what to do for years but as far as being as bad as he is, that's a stretch. It eats at me every time I think of it but I'm trying not to get involved and I'm always hoping he gets caught on his own. If you don't think these things are happening all around the state, your naive.


Well first thing i wouldnt do is b$&tch about not seeing any deer when you know that your dude is dropping deer left and right


----------



## Mathias

"waddle" :laugh:
Thanks Billy for the morning chuckle!


----------



## 12-Ringer

jfehr60 said:


> Does anyone have a specific time to start looking for sheds? I mostly go by trail cam pics to give myself a general idea.
> 
> I usually start on my birthday which is Jan 24. Hitting food sources. Staying away from bedding areas for a little.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found this shed last year on 1/9 as I was on my way in to check a trailcam....



I started the 2015 PA Shed Thread the same day...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2395336

Things are VERY DIFFERENT this season... I have an 85% reduction in total buck on camera this years and 95% reduction in mature buck. This camera data is supported by field data which highlights the fact that I have seen three mature buck this entire season. The latest that I am currently on at this moment did NOT appear on any camera or during any scouting/hunting session until 1/4/16. I have no idea where this guy was all year, but he has appeared in the general area where I found his sheds last April. 

During the season I saw two different very nice buck, both in November. Most know the circumstances with daughter which resulted in far less time in the field. I had several cams with dead batteries that appeared to die in early October, in which I didn't get to until late November, even found a camera that I had forgotten I had put out

I too usually rely on my scouting to determine when I go in looking for sheds and early on in the shed hunting season I stay off of my private access properties and concentrate on public ground. I saw a herd of 20 Friday night on the grounds of Penn State Brandywine and pulled over to glass the group. They were less than 100 yards from 352 so I was able to get a good look at all of them and didn't see any shed buck in that group. Three small buck were with the group, there as a monster doe that I spent a few extra minutes studying, but she was clearly a doe. 

Never really too early to get out and look...

Joe


----------



## bowmanpa90

My buddy found this shed walking out last night in 4E 1/9/16.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bowmanpa90 said:


> My buddy found this shed walking out last night 1/9/16.
> View attachment 3554073


must be something about 1/9:wink:

Joe


----------



## Hindy30

AlphaBuck85 said:


> Boy I really opened up a can of worms with this one. Can't really argue with anything any of you are replying, expect for me being as bad as him. I'm not the poacher just a guy who was drug into a situation I was not and never chose to be involved in. I found out 3 years ago that the farmer who's property I hunted since 2005 and built a relationship with shoots more deer than he is legally allowed to. Trust me it's not something I took or take lightly. I'm not justifying his actions at all and making an excuse for him is not acceptable. I know the right thing to do is to turn him in and I absolutely should. It's not as easy to do as some of might think. I don't get involved and will not associate myself with him during rifle season because I want nothing to do with that activity. He will get caught, they all do. If I have to do it myself than I will but I have no proof other than what the guy tells me. I'm not there, I don't see the dead deer. When he has them hanging the game commission will get a anonymous tip. The only reason I know what he did this year is because I fixed his cooler in the barn and he told me. Loose lips sink ships and he'll get caught.


Alpha --- it's always easier for the people not actually in the situation. I personally don't think you're as bad as him yet because it sounds like you are still working through the problem. You know what you have to do.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

You are not the poacher alpha so there is no way you are as bad as him. I understand the conflict you have but like others said, this guy can do things the right way and legally. I would hate to be in your shoes.

The situation will not get any better if no attempts are made to stop him.


----------



## Hindy30

Shady25_X20 said:


> Well, it was a very long and frustrating year (only saw deer on 3 of the many many days I hunted), but the determination paid off today. It isn't my biggest deer (been hunting 4 years and this is my 3rd kill), or best shot (a little high and back), but it was well earned.
> View attachment 3552649


Nice, shady. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Just curious, with reduced sightings by many this season...are you still hoping PA adds more hunting days?


----------



## Hindy30

LetThemGrow said:


> Just curious, with reduced sightings by many this season...are you still hoping PA adds more hunting days?


Opposite. I'd like to see the early antlerless muzzleloader season gone. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I think the extended late season using shotguns is hurting the most. My buddy killed a pregnant doe yesterday, so that is 3 deer out of the population.


----------



## Mathias

Hindy30 said:


> Opposite. I'd like to see the early antlerless muzzleloader season gone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Agree with Perry too.


----------



## Hindy30

Perry24 said:


> I think the extended late season using shotguns is hurting the most. My buddy killed a pregnant doe yesterday, so that is 3 deer out of the population.


Is that special regs areas only? Their whole goal is to decimate the population in those areas and hunters can't help but do it at their own long term expense. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

LetThemGrow said:


> Just curious, with reduced sightings by many this season...are you still hoping PA adds more hunting days?


Id like to see them make archery season go until rifle season,do away with the early muzzleloader,and reduce the doe permits more


----------



## 138104

Hindy30 said:


> Is that special regs areas only? Their whole goal is to decimate the population in those areas and hunters can't help but do it at their own long term expense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes. They were doing drives on a farm in Richlandtown. They left after the neighbors started harassing them.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I think the extended late season using shotguns is hurting the most. My buddy killed a pregnant doe yesterday, so that is 3 deer out of the population.


No doubt about it. That combined with the large allotment of antlerless tags is bad news for deer numbers


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> No doubt about it. That combined with the large allotment of antlerless tags is bad news for deer numbers


He still has 2 left. I think they are heading back to the same farm Saturday. They pushed out 13 deer on their first drive. He was the only one to get a shot off.


----------



## Hindy30

Perry24 said:


> He still has 2 left. I think they are heading back to the same farm Saturday. They pushed out 13 deer on their first drive. He was the only one to get a shot off.


Two more tags? Good grief. And I couldn't even get one 5c tag this year. How does one get so many? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Id like to see them make archery season go until rifle season,do away with the early muzzleloader,and reduce the doe permits more


i also argree ^^
just don't understand why they don't do it now?


----------



## 138104

Hindy30 said:


> Two more tags? Good grief. And I couldn't even get one 5c tag this year. How does one get so many?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I guess he got one OTC? Not sure....


----------



## jacobh

I say get rid of early archery and Late season!!! Archery and gun



QUOTE=LetThemGrow;1084307721]Just curious, with reduced sightings by many this season...are you still hoping PA adds more hunting days?[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Perry 3 will die if u shoot it with a bow too



QUOTE=Perry24;1084308321]I think the extended late season using shotguns is hurting the most. My buddy killed a pregnant doe yesterday, so that is 3 deer out of the population.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Perry 3 will die if u shoot it with a bow too
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Perry24;1084308321]I think the extended late season using shotguns is hurting the most. My buddy killed a pregnant doe yesterday, so that is 3 deer out of the population.


[/QUOTE]
I agree. Keep late season for flintlock and archery. While some pregnant does will still be killed, the numbers will be lower.

My area has plenty of deer. They were just a lot smarter than me this year. First time since 2008 that I didn't kill anything. It's going to be a long offseason, especially with no venison to enjoy.


----------



## nicko

No guns aside from flintlocks in late season and fewer doe tags.

I would not want to see the post Christmas season go away. I love hunting this season.


----------



## jtkratzer

Hindy30 said:


> Two more tags? Good grief. And I couldn't even get one 5c tag this year. How does one get so many?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's on you then. Between the doe app draws, and the over the counter sales, no reason someone can't get a 5C tag unless you don't apply or go to the courthouse.


----------



## jacobh

No I say get rid of it altogether!!! Archery and gun. No hunting after Xmas


I agree. Keep late season for flintlock and archery. While some pregnant does will still be killed, the numbers will be lower.

My area has plenty of deer. They were just a lot smarter than me this year. First time since 2008 that I didn't kill anything. It's going to be a long offseason, especially with no venison to enjoy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> I think the extended late season using shotguns is hurting the most. My buddy killed a pregnant doe yesterday, so that is 3 deer out of the population.


Just talked with a buddy who was stoked his boy took his first ever deer yesterday....it was a shed buck[emoji45] talk about mixed emotions.

Joe


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Just talked with a buddy who was stoked his boy took his first ever deer yesterday....it was a shed buck[emoji45] talk about mixed emotions.
> 
> Joe


Yeah, that is tough. Was it a nice buck?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> No I say get rid of it altogether!!! Archery and gun. No hunting after Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Keep late season for flintlock and archery. While some pregnant does will still be killed, the numbers will be lower.
> 
> My area has plenty of deer. They were just a lot smarter than me this year. First time since 2008 that I didn't kill anything. It's going to be a long offseason, especially with no venison to enjoy.


[/QUOTE]
I would be good with no deer hunting after rifle season all together except flintlock


----------



## Hindy30

jtkratzer said:


> That's on you then. Between the doe app draws, and the over the counter sales, no reason someone can't get a 5C tag unless you don't apply or go to the courthouse.


Yeah, I got a 4c and waited until the second week for a 5c. They were gone quicker than in past years. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Agreed Darrin I enjoy hunting but I really enjoy seeing deer and at the rate it's going they're few and far between


QUOTE=palmatedbuck04;1084311881][/QUOTE]
I would be good with no deer hunting after rifle season all together except flintlock[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mathias

Going to be breezy, but cold in the morning. I'm heading out, anyone else?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, that is tough. Was it a nice buck?


Not sure, caps were about 3" around and he field dressed at 147lbs...my guess he was carrying "decent" headgear. 15 year old kid shot him at 155 yards with .50 caliber in-line. Super excited and I was excited for him....his dad was with him in the blind. I know his dad well, if they were in a blind/stand and that deer was within bow range, despite being his first, I'd be willing to bet his dad would have talked him into letting it walk. It was a in a field with 7 other antlerless deer and they picked the biggest.

Joe


----------



## PaBone

I hunted Ohio yesterday for their muzzleloader opener using my open sight CVA. Had a group of six does and two bucks come by at 11:00. The group went by my buddy and he shot an 8pt with about an 18 inch outside spread.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Most folks are forgetting the rationale of the late extended firearm season...to reduce the population in over-populated areas. Those of us who hunt these areas may have differing opinions with regard to the PAGCs use of the term over-populated, but the fact remains 2B, 5C and 5D are SATURATED with deer. Most have heard this rant from me before as it hasn't changed and it won't...there are PLENTY of deer in 5C and 5D, we just cannot access the properties that hold most of them. I mentioned just a few posts back that on Friday evening at dusk I was stuck in traffic on 352 in front of PSUs Brandywine campus, there were 20 deer within 100 yards of the traffic feeding in the green field. About three miles away in the cut corn field that borders Tyler Arboretum and Ridley Creek, I lost count at 26, both areas off limits to hunters.

I'll refrain from climbing on that soap box for now, but from my perspective, the issue is not the seasons, weapons allotted, or tag distribution, as much as it is access. This has been the strangest season that I have had in quite some time. There were a lot of personal influences that may have contributed, but the bottom line, sightings in the properties that I hunt have never been so low. I am not exactly sure what to contribute that to, but looking through my notes, it almost seemed forecasted. We did have a good shed hunting season, but upon closer examination our best sheds were found on public ground, that allows access, but no hunting. A review of winter, spring and summer logs yield very little sightings (I constantly saw one 10-point) that was it. When the season came around I did pass on antlerless deer on 88% of my sits. I passed on PA legal buck on just 36% of my sits, 120" buck ZERO. I know others have had nowhere near those opportunities, so I want to be sure that I don't come across as a cry-baby. To put this into perspective I compared that to my 2012 and 2014 logs (2013 season was lost when I fell from my stand). In 2012 I passed on 120" buck 19% of my hunts and in 2014 15% of my hunts. This year, I did not have a 120" range at all....the legal buck passed were small 5's and 6's.

If I could change anything that I really do believe would be in the best interests of the general membership of licensed PA hunters, as well as, the PAGC and the deer herd, I would find some way to work with large private landowners (organizations) to allow access. I saw Nick's post earlier about the HAP and you'll notice I provided no input...let's just say some things are much better in theory and/or on paper as compared to reality. Talk to a few guys who knock up on the doors of these landowners who participate and see how many, "we already have enough/too many hunters" responses you get....

I would like to see primitive weapons only in the late season. Some of the most dedicated hunters I have met are primitive weapon, late season hunters. These are hunters who would rarely make the mistake of shooting a shed buck which is the aspect of the late season that makes my skin crawl the most.

Joe


----------



## davydtune

Well believe or not the deer in some areas are over populated. Some of the places I hunt, and I'm talking public, they are so thick with them it's like jumping bunnies. i don't agree with everything the GC says and does however deer are to be found and if guys are over killing in areas then shame on them, in the end it's us hunters and our actions that kills deer.


----------



## LetThemGrow

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Id like to see them make archery season go until rifle season,do away with the early muzzleloader,and reduce the doe permits more


So kill more bucks and less does?



nicko said:


> No guns aside from flintlocks in late season and fewer doe tags.
> 
> I would not want to see the post Christmas season go away. I love hunting this season.


This year was first I spent any amount of time hunting late season and even though it was warm I did enjoy it. 

Lots of us don't understand why the early muzzleloader season...introduced as a tool to eliminate does, it's usefulness has expired?

Either way there has been chatter for years about adding days, extending season, etc. Now we see worry about shooting pregnant does and an overall lack of buck sightings...I just don't see the need to shoot more bucks in PA?


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> Just talked with a buddy who was stoked his boy took his first ever deer yesterday....it was a shed buck[emoji45] talk about mixed emotions.
> 
> Joe


Opening day of rifle, on game lands, while trying to help my bother in law get his first deer, I shot a buck that had both antlers broken off at the skull. Didn't look like a shed buck. It was thick and the deer started to head down a slight grade away from us and my brother in law just couldn't get a shot, so I took it. Felt bad about it being a buck, but it is what it is at that point. Can't imagine they're shedding on Nov 30th. 



Hindy30 said:


> Yeah, I got a 4c and waited until the second week for a 5c. They were gone quicker than in past years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I've heard rumors of PETA buying 20-30,000+ tags.


----------



## nicko

I agree with a lot of things you say Joe. Access is the biggest problem we have in Pennsylvania and will only become worse with time. Once land access goes away whether it be due to builder development or the land just being posted, the access does not come back. When it is gone it is gone. 

I know you've mentioned in the past that you would like to see the PAGC work with private landowners to open up their land for hunting access. How would they go about this and what incentives could they provide to make such a arrangement possible?


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> ..............
> 
> Lots of us don't understand why the early muzzleloader season...introduced as a tool to eliminate does, it's usefulness has expired?


If I recall correctly, I believe Gary Alts rationale was to take out does before they were bred which makes sense but then the late gun season kind of defeats that whole premise.


----------



## Mathias

Most owners of hunt-able land here in SE Pa have had repeat conflicts with trespassing hunters. That in and of itself makes it a tough uphill climb for us responsible, law abiding guys.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I agree with a lot of things you say Joe. Access is the biggest problem we have in Pennsylvania and will only become worse with time. Once land access goes away whether it be due to builder development or the land just being posted, the access does not come back. When it is gone it is gone.
> 
> I know you've mentioned in the past that you would like to see the PAGC work with private landowners to open up their land for hunting access. How would they go about this and what incentives could they provide to make such a arrangement possible?


Not sure what incentives as the only thing that seems to motivate most is money and the PAGC sure doesn't have as much as people think...

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> I agree with a lot of things you say Joe. Access is the biggest problem we have in Pennsylvania and will only become worse with time. Once land access goes away whether it be due to builder development or the land just being posted, the access does not come back. When it is gone it is gone.
> 
> I know you've mentioned in the past that you would like to see the PAGC work with private landowners to open up their land for hunting access. How would they go about this and what incentives could they provide to make such a arrangement possible?


None of you have heard of this program?
http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=620379&mode=2


----------



## 138104

jtkratzer said:


> None of you have heard of this program?
> http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=620379&mode=2


Not many urban areas have 50 acre parcels.


----------



## aaron_a

Perry24 said:


> Not many urban areas have 50 acre parcels.


There are a lot in the outskirts of Pittsburgh. Several 100+ acre areas as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Perry24 said:


> Not many urban areas have 50 acre parcels.


I hear you, but there has to be something to manage and for the state to get out of it besides just knocking on doors so hunters can get into landowners' woods. 

The real problem is the societal view/conflict about hunting and firearms in general. The whole PETA concept and liberal views with people thinking the deer on their property are their pets. I always have to fight not to laugh in someone's face when I get that as a reason someone doesn't allow hunting. 

Same people complaining about how often they hit deer with their cars.


Have to ask - how many of you would allow people to hunt your land if you owned 10 acres or so? I know a lot of us that don't own land probably have aspirations of being able to buy a piece of land and hunt it ourselves. 

Saw a nearly 100 acres of woodland for sale recently - I'd feel obligated to let at least one or two guys hunt, but it gets crowded in a hurry if I have four or more family members in addition to myself hunting. Won't be too many years until my son and daughter will be of age if they take an interest.


----------



## nicko

Getting back to number of deer sightings this season, my sightings were definitely down. I used to regularly pass on smaller bucks in past seasons. I didn't even see bucks to pass on this year. And any recent trail camera videos I have only had nighttime or very early movement, all in the dark.

I do think part of that has to do with the very mild weather we had for most of this year and the impact that has on the property I hunt. The more I do think part of that has to do with the very mild weather we had for most of this year and the impact that has on the property I hunt. The more what mild and comfortable the weather, the more people come out and walk and hike on it. All this human pressure equates to pushing deer underground or really limiting their daytime movement.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Getting back to number of deer sightings this season, my sightings were definitely down. I used to regularly pass on smaller bucks in past seasons. I didn't even see bucks to pass on this year. And any recent trail camera videos I have only had nighttime or very early movement, all in the dark.
> 
> I do think part of that has to do with the very mild weather we had for most of this year and the impact that has on the property I hunt. The more I do think part of that has to do with the very mild weather we had for most of this year and the impact that has on the property I hunt. The more what mild and comfortable the weather, the more people come out and walk and hike on it. All this human pressure equates to pushing deer underground or really limiting their daytime movement.


Nick have you seen less deer on camera all year?


----------



## jfehr60

It was a very weird and off season. Every year it seems to just get a little more challenging. So many factors play into my season. My hunting area is starting to come down to 5-10 acre parcels. Granted some can be gold mines but the array of factors that come into play can be very frustrating. 

Nice shed find. Having a newborn and a 21 month old, this season will be very rough finding time to get out and walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

jtkratzer said:


> None of you have heard of this program?
> http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=620379&mode=2


Yes I mentioned it in my dissertation post above, referenced as HAP....trust me, it is not exactly as advertised. Although open landowners can limit numbers. I am aware of two different farms enrolled, relied on the arrangement for native grass seeding, but limit access to 15 hunters. All 15 are immediate and extended family members....so its not really open to the public. A little bit of smoke and mirrors going on....

Joe


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Nick have you seen less deer on camera all year?


 I don't put cameras out until in-season Darrin but I would have to say I have gotten fewer deer on camera this year. And most movement has been in the dark.


----------



## jfehr60

12-Ringer said:


> Yes I mentioned it in my dissertation post above, referenced as HAP....trust me, it is not exactly as advertised. Although open landowners can limit numbers. I am aware of two different farms enrolled, relied on the arrangement for native grass seeding, but limit access to 15 hunters. All 15 are immediate and extended family members....so its not really open to the public. A little bit of smoke and mirrors going on....
> 
> Joe


I come across one that was more overloaded than public land. As I was walking around I saw a guy putting a hang on up and camera up. Walked another 30 yards saw another stand. As I was leaving another vehicle pulled up as well. I was like ehhh... Maybe next year ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> Yes I mentioned it in my dissertation post above, referenced as HAP....trust me, it is not exactly as advertised. Although open landowners can limit numbers. I am aware of two different farms enrolled, relied on the arrangement for native grass seeding, but limit access to 15 hunters. All 15 are immediate and extended family members....so its not really open to the public. A little bit of smoke and mirrors going on....
> 
> Joe





jfehr60 said:


> I come across one that was more overloaded than public land. As I was walking around I saw a guy putting a hang on up and camera up. Walked another 30 yards saw another stand. As I was leaving another vehicle pulled up as well. I was like ehhh... Maybe next year ha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like another brilliant government solution.


----------



## rogersb

Here in Luzerne county I've had a good year seeing deer. I am lucky to have neighbors like I do. There are two farmettes close by. One is a horse farm that plants and grows food for the horses and another farmette that sells produce. Doe visit the food and bed either on my land or nearby. We have a group of 5 doe that consistently are walking through. They help bring bucks. I saw 3 bucks from my stand and 2 others during the season coming home late at night. In the 3 previous years I have hunted this property I saw 1 buck in total. 

The previous owner was of the mentality 'if it's brown, put it down,' so it's taken awhile to get deer moving around here again and now that they are it's exciting.


----------



## pope125

Will be back out this afternoon ! A bit windy


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Will be back out this afternoon ! A bit windy


Good luck, I had planned to get out, but just learned a meeting was moved from 11:00AM to 2:30 -so I won't be out...

Joe


----------



## nicko

I'm losing the drive to get out despite having two weeks left in the season and an unused buck tag. I've only seen two legal bucks all season and only one on the property I hunt. Some snow would be nice.


----------



## jacobh

Im hanging it up. Finished my last hunt in Md this weekend. Nothing for me but my stepdad shot a doe. Good year in Md and very poor for me in Pa. Next yr Im focusing on Md and may not get a Pa tag but we will see. Good luck to those still out


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> I'm losing the drive to get out despite having two weeks left in the season and an unused buck tag. I've only seen two legal bucks all season and only one on the property I hunt. Some snow would be nice.


I lost that drive a few years back Nick i know exactly what u mean.hard to go sit when you know you are not gonna see anything.especially when its cold.i still havr my buck tag muzzleloader has been in since saturday the couch is more appealing anymore


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I lost that drive a few years back Nick i know exactly what u mean.hard to go sit when you know you are not gonna see anything.especially when its cold.i still havr my buck tag muzzleloader has been in since saturday the couch is more appealing anymore


I hear you Darrin. Sightings seem to keep going down every year. But I do feel the yo-yoing weather we have had this season didn't help matters.


----------



## yetihunter1

Well saturday could of been awesome for me....was hunting off an alfalfa field back in some pines sitting on the ground. Had a good looking young forky walk by at 40yds and then proceed to parade around in front of me. I glassed him for what felt like hours just looking for a brow tine but no luck. Finally he caught me moving my binos and froze up and had a staring contest then he flicked his tail and trotted back off the way he came. Such a tease and seems to sum up my season so far have the only deer i see being one i can't shoot. I would of had at least 4 opportunities on him too...


----------



## pope125

Boy I'm very surprised so many guys are packing it in .


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Not sure what incentives as the only thing that seems to motivate most is money and the PAGC sure doesn't have as much as people think...
> 
> Joe


I'm not sure what else they can do without legislative action.The PGC has given the landowner's tools such as red-tag and dmap.Overall,very few people use them.I will say this from years of personal experience,getting areas never opened to hunting is a very tough nut to crack.I worked hard with a few other people at getting a huge area opened in rural Clearfield county.It took four years of studies,proving that the deer herd needed reduced along with seminars put on by nationally renowned experts in the deer and habitat fields.The PGC was there to assist every time we asked and they had people come up to also speak with residents.The bottom line is,while many non-hunters understand the basic reasons for hunting,they have an extremely low opinion of hunters.For 10 years,I lived it and I'm telling you,it's a huge challenge.I couldn't imagine how challenging it would be to get done in an urban type environment.


----------



## dougell

I do know that every year the UBP has a huge camp out and doe hunt in 5C.I've never attended it but I know several people who go every year.They get permission to hunt a bunch of different farms but the way I understand it,they can only shoot does and they can only hunt the majority of farms that weekend.The landowners are screaming for people to kill deer but they just seem hesitant to let people hunt who they don't know.Personally,if I lived in 5C,I'd join the UBP and attend that hunt.Being a local,you may just develop a long term relationship with some of those landowners.My buddy Mike goes every year and he always see's a bunch of deer.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Boy I'm very surprised so many guys are packing it in .


Personally,I'm wooped and only have one dmap tag left.My kid and I killed a pile of deer this year and it always ends up being a ton of work.He had a wrestling tournament at 1:00pm but talked me into going out for squirrels in the morning.I went but had to drag myself out there.I hunt hard all year but once archery season ends,I spend the rest of the season on my feet.I have to give you credit.I'd never have the patience to sit on stand for as many hours as you do.


----------



## goathillinpa

Lots of deer in 2B, I understand why they have late season here.


----------



## jacobh

Gotta let em live if there's hope to see more next yr.... Good luck the rest of the way


QUOTE=pope125;1084352065]Boy I'm very surprised so many guys are packing it in .[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Gotta let em live if there's hope to see more next yr.... Good luck the rest of the way
> 
> 
> QUOTE=pope125;1084352065]Boy I'm very surprised so many guys are packing it in .


[/QUOTE]


Im hunting properties that need does taken out


----------



## jacobh

My statement was meant as that's the reason I packed it in. Not many deer where Im at so to hunt would be hurting more then helping


----------



## pope125

Have been reading the post the last few days , and guys talking about it being a bad year. Was wondering whats everyones opinion if you think were headed in the right direction pertaining to the herd ? I guess most pertains to where your hunting , and also Pa being such a big state . IMO I think things are going to get worse than better .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Im hunting properties that need does taken out
> 
> 
> 
> That is the big difference right there Bob. You're seeing deer regularly and from the sounds of it, a lot of deer. Some of us are seeing very few or no deer at all. I don't need to shoot deer to enjoy hunting and I don't even need to see deer every hunt. But it would be nice to see some and make it at least feel like I have a chance. When you just aren't seeing anything, it's hard to get motivated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Have been reading the post the last few days , and guys talking about it being a bad year. Was wondering whats everyones opinion if you think were headed in the right direction pertaining to the herd ? I guess most pertains to where you hunting , and also Pa being such a big state . IMO I think things are going to get worse than better .


Bob, I think the part of the problem lays in an area Joe mentioned that we have little control over......access. Getting access to properties and keeping that access. You have obviously worked hard at getting access to some good properties that hold deer and I'm sure it was not easy to do so. Particularly in the SE part of the state where we live.


----------



## jacobh

Bob it's gonna get worse for sure. I've been saying it the past 2-3 yrs and guys jumped all over me about it. Well they're now seeing what I was seeing. I think a lot of the issue at least in my area is this false belief that 5c is crawling with deer. It's simply not true anymore. Like I said I hunt Md and in 3 days I see more deer there then all season in Pa. Bigger bucks and more does. There your allowed up to 3 bucks and 30 does per license holder. Around Pa it's too many hunters and not enough land. I know just around us it's turning into all developments so no hunting any longer. It's a shame but like I said the past 3 yrs I've seen a huge decrease so it's easier to just call it quits and hunt Md then it is to be frustrated as the PGC dosent seem to care what the hunters are saying they observe during a season. We have a huge problem and many don't realize it yet sadly. It's good your seeing a lot of deer and cherish it because believe me it's gonna be short lived and we will all be in the same boat soon





pope125 said:


> Have been reading the post the last few days , and guys talking about it being a bad year. Was wondering whats everyones opinion if you think were headed in the right direction pertaining to the herd ? I guess most pertains to where you hunting , and also Pa being such a big state . IMO I think things are going to get worse than better .


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Bob, I think the part of the problem lays in an area Joe mentioned that we have little control over......access. Getting access to properties and keeping that access. You have obviously worked hard at getting access to some good properties that hold deer and I'm sure it was not easy to do so. Particularly in the SE part of the state where we live.


Nick , I agree 100% I have worked hard , but also have found its even getting harder to find places to hunt . Christmas Eve we were headed to Jens parents house and I looked out the window and in the back of this guys yard and there were like 25+ deer in his backyard . So I get the name of the road come home that night and pulled up the property and the area around his place . The week between X-Mas and New Years i went up there to see if I could get permission to hunt a property . Long story short knocked on 7 doors and every answer was NO , WE DONT LET ANYBODY HUNT .


----------



## Kighty7

I have to hand it to my 9 year old daughter. She hunted up till the last day of the PA late season. We are officially done in 1B and she went without a deer for the second year. She had many great encounters and learned a lot. She got a shot with the crossbow on a deer but just slipped the bolt under the deer. I am hoping she will keep with it in the spring for turkey. She would hunt all this week if we had the season still in. She wants so bad to shoot a deer! I am super proud of her for sure!!!!!!


----------



## davydtune

I know so many run from the thought of public land but in PA there is over 4 million acres open to public hunting between game lands, state forest, and the allegeny national forest. On top of that is timer company lands, mine lands, ect. that are open for public use. Yes some of these areas are over hunted but many are not and may take some leg work but the opportunities are there for the person that's not afraid to work for it :wink:


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Bob it's gonna get worse for sure. I've been saying it the past 2-3 yrs and guys jumped all over me about it. Well they're now seeing what I was seeing. I think a lot of the issue at least in my area is this false belief that 5c is crawling with deer. It's simply not true anymore. Like I said I hunt Md and in 3 days I see more deer there then all season in Pa. Bigger bucks and more does. There your allowed up to 3 bucks and 30 does per license holder. Around Pa it's too many hunters and not enough land. I know just around us it's turning into all developments so no hunting any longer. It's a shame but like I said the past 3 yrs I've seen a huge decrease so it's easier to just call it quits and hunt Md then it is to be frustrated as the PGC dosent seem to care what the hunters are saying they observe during a season. We have a huge problem and many don't realize it yet sadly. It's good your seeing a lot of deer and cherish it because believe me it's gonna be short lived and we will all be in the same boat soon


Scott , WE DO HAVE A PROBLEM! When I first bought my property about 11 years ago , I remember putting up a few stands even before the house was even built and I remember seeing some nights 8 to 10 bucks every sit . Over the years the buck numbers have dropped big time . Also I have been running a feeder at my house for 10 years , and that is were I have seen a big change in numbers I remember years ago in late season there being 15 to 20 deer there on some nights. This past year I have no idea what the problem is there are hardly any deer coming to that feeder , I looked out this morning and there was still corn on the ground from last night . Explain that ?


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Bob it's gonna get worse for sure. I've been saying it the past 2-3 yrs and guys jumped all over me about it. Well they're now seeing what I was seeing. I think a lot of the issue at least in my area is this false belief that 5c is crawling with deer. It's simply not true anymore. Like I said I hunt Md and in 3 days I see more deer there then all season in Pa. Bigger bucks and more does. There your allowed up to 3 bucks and 30 does per license holder. Around Pa it's too many hunters and not enough land. I know just around us it's turning into all developments so no hunting any longer. It's a shame but like I said the past 3 yrs I've seen a huge decrease so it's easier to just call it quits and hunt Md then it is to be frustrated as *the PGC dosent seem to care what the hunters are saying they observe during a season.* We have a huge problem and many don't realize it yet sadly. It's good your seeing a lot of deer and cherish it because believe me it's gonna be short lived and we will all be in the same boat soon


Scott, I think we would have to say the PGC has started to listen to hunters. I know you have voiced your concerns to the PAGC about the deer herd around here just like me and some other guys. And this past season showed they were listening. The boundaries between 5C and 5D were changed which reduced the overall size of 5C. And doe tag numbers were reduced too. It's not a guarantee of success or any immediate noticeable improvements but it is a start. 

Like we have talked about in the past, 5C has pockets of high deer numbers and then other areas where you struggle to see deer. And at the end of the day, it all comes down to access. There can be 30+ deer spilling out into a field every afternoon but if you are not allowed to hunt that property, all you can do is look at them.


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> I know so many run from the thought of public land but in PA there is over 4 million acres open to public hunting between game lands, state forest, and the allegeny national forest. On top of that is timer company lands, mine lands, ect. that are open for public use. Yes some of these areas are over hunted but many are not and may take some leg work but the opportunities are there for the person that's not afraid to work for it :wink:


Agreed davy. We hunted public land in Potter for the 1st two days of the gun season last year. While that experience of hunting public land on the gun opener was not a good one, the land looked very good and was LOADED with deer sign. The problem is that it got trampled and the pressure sent the deer running off to parts unknown. But having those two days under our belt, I would have been OK hunting it for gun again and thought it could be really good for archery. 

The land is there. It just isn't always as close as we would like. If I had not gotten membership on our lease in another area of Potter this year, I would have made the trip to hunt that public land in archery season.


----------



## goathillinpa

We see on average 50 to 100 deer each time we head out in 2B on soft pushes with our bows. It is a totally different story in other places I hunt. Its all about access to land!


----------



## dougell

I can't say if there's a problem or what the problem is in SE Pa.Food sources change,the habitat changes and the pressure changes.As those thing change and evolve and they often do without being noticed,the deer change right along with it.Personally I would never expect a small piece of property to consistently produce year after year.I very rarely ever a kill a deer in the same spot from year to year.Things just change way too fast.

I live in the NC part of he state where it's mostly public land and where the screaming ABOUT NO DEER IS THE LOUDEST.2h has a combined harvest rate of 2.8 dpsm.Does that mean there's no deer or that those hunters not seeing any are lying?Of course not.However,I'll contend that there's a lot more deer than most realize and I'll also contend that the number of deer seen means absolutely nothing.Have thing changed and is it more challenging?No doubt about it.Are there too few deer?Not in my opinion although there are less than there were 20 years ago.I just finished out one of the best years I've ever had but archery season was the slowest I've ever experienced.My son and I hunted hard all archery season in areas with fresh sign and deer.We saw 14 deer the entire season and never saw a single deer except for the first hour in the morning or the last 10 minutes of daylight.Once rifle season rolled around,we saw more deer in those same areas than I've seen in probably 15 years.It's a combination of factors.First,the weather was warm and deer flat out don't move as much in the fall when it's over 50 degrees and they don't move as far.Second,there's less deer and the habitat is starting to come back.Deer don't have to be on their feet searching for food like they once did.A well fed deer in these parts is a hard deer to hunt because they often bed where they eat.If there's an overstory of oak and a decent mast crop.They'll lay in the laurel all day and have everything they need.If there's big clearcuts,they don't have to leave and make themselves visible.The third thing is the absolute lack of pressure in this part of the state.No body moves the deer and they're content to stay bedded most of the day,especially if they sense a little intrusion.Over the past 10 years,I've completely changed the way I hunt.Pre-season scouting is less important than in season scouting because a good spot one week is a complete bust the next week.You have to stay on fresh sign and I'm in the woods every sunday during the season.During rifle season we dress light and never sit.Most deer are bedded long before daylight and you can sit for hours without seeing a thing.If my son and I are by ourselves,we still hunt the entire day.If I have a buddy along,I set them up and do small,slow drives.I'm not saying any of this to ruffle feathers or call anyone lazy or a poor hunter.You have to adapt from year to year.I realize that's hard to do when you're limited to small pieces of private property but there's no way the PGC can manage that.I honestly don't think I'd even hunt much if that was the only choice I have and I won't be critical of those in that situation.However,when you're talking about the huge expanses of public land,I will disagree with those who claim there's no deer.I live and hunt where people claim there no deer and I feel the hunting better now than at any time in history.The bucks are getting bigger and all the deer are getting bigger on average because they have more to eat because the habitat is getting bigger.Here's a 2.5 year old buck and two doe from this past year.The buck isn't a monster but it's far bigger than the 2.5 year old bucks used to be but it was a good trophy for a 10 year old kid.I initially figured it was at least 3.5 years old but we pulled the jaw at the taxidermist and it was clearly 2.5 years old.Both of these doe were huge and I'm willing to bet they were easily over 5.5 years old.There's no pressure and the deer are getting older.The majority of people complain about the deer herd up here and most don't even bother hunting anymore because they claim there's no deer.


----------



## nicko

Those are some big does Doug. Big woods hunting in the northern tier is challenging but I love it up there.


----------



## jacobh

Nick no I think they believe they helped. I truly think they believe they lowered numbers and that was a good idea. Now if the boundaries were same size and they lowered tags then yes that's a improvement. But think about it. They gave less tags in 5c not by a ton but by a small amount but they shortened boundaries. Then I believe they raised tags in 5d and made Managment u it larger. So really by shrinking 5c and lowering tags there's probably the same amount of tags as before but in a smaller area Id u get what Im saying?




nicko said:


> Scott, I think we would have to say the PGC has started to listen to hunters. I know you have voiced your concerns to the PAGC about the deer herd around here just like me and some other guys. And this past season showed they were listening. The boundaries between 5C and 5D were changed which reduced the overall size of 5C. And doe tag numbers were reduced too. It's not a guarantee of success or any immediate noticeable improvements but it is a start.
> 
> Like we have talked about in the past, 5C has pockets of high deer numbers and then other areas where you struggle to see deer. And at the end of the day, it all comes down to access. There can be 30+ deer spilling out into a field every afternoon but if you are not allowed to hunt that property, all you can do is look at them.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Agreed davy. We hunted public land in Potter for the 1st two days of the gun season last year. While that experience of hunting public land on the gun opener was not a good one, the land looked very good and was LOADED with deer sign. The problem is that it got trampled and the pressure sent the deer running off to parts unknown. But having those two days under our belt, I would have been OK hunting it for gun again and thought it could be really good for archery.
> 
> The land is there. It just isn't always as close as we would like. If I had not gotten membership on our lease in another area of Potter this year, I would have made the trip to hunt that public land in archery season.


Nick.I'm willing to bet those deer didn't go anywhere.We have little pressure during rifle season but it's bombarded during bear season.Several huge groups drive and re-drive every patch and and clearcut for three days.It most certainly changes the deer's habitat but they don't go anywhere.You can't sit up here and be consistently successful.You have to either use your buddies to your advantage or you have to learn how to still hunt.It's amazing how easily deer can avoid hunters and go nowhere.I'm 100% convinced that deer have evolved with less pressure.they no longer get bumped back and forth all day.They simply hold tight and let you walk right on by.My 10 year old has killed 6 deer in their beds since he was 7.You don't even have to be all that stealthy.They know you're regardless of how quiet you are.If they do move,they usually just sneak away a little distance and lay back down.Most times they never even get up unless you're walking right at them.Play the wind,go slow and glass ever depression and every piece of cover.You'd be surprised how many deer you can kill that way.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Those are some big does Doug. Big woods hunting in the northern tier is challenging but I love it up there.


The thing is,I really don't find it all that challenging.It's a different experience that requires different tactics but it's not rocket science.You need to understand what deer need at different times of the year,what's available and focus on those areas.That's changes from year to year so you just have to be flexible.Browse and mast are the two keys.Mast is never the same from year to year but deer always prefer certain browse over other species.Mast ius great when it's there.However,I know so mnay guys who see a lot deer one year in an area with a good mast crop.The next year,they don't check the mast and blame the PGC for an overharvest because there's no deer in that area.They're extremely picky and they'll key in on and wipe out the preferred species first.Takes notice of that and when it's gone,you need to move on.I always key in on recently cut areas.If there's preferred browse,you'll have a gold mine fore a while.However,once it grows out of their reach in about 10 years,it's worthless habitat.Time to move on at that point.That's what I mean about being flexible and understanding what they need.You'll never find a place up here that will be good forever.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Nick no I think they believe they helped. I truly think they believe they lowered numbers and that was a good idea. Now if the boundaries were same size and they lowered tags then yes that's a improvement. But think about it. They gave less tags in 5c not by a ton but by a small amount but they shortened boundaries. Then I believe they raised tags in 5d and made Managment u it larger. So really by shrinking 5c and lowering tags there's probably the same amount of tags as before but in a smaller area Id u get what Im saying?


I think the idea was to shift more pressure to the more urban areas and take pressure off the fringe areas that are a little more rural.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick no I think they believe they helped. I truly think they believe they lowered numbers and that was a good idea. Now if the boundaries were same size and they lowered tags then yes that's a improvement. But think about it. They gave less tags in 5c not by a ton but by a small amount but they shortened boundaries. Then I believe they raised tags in 5d and made Managment u it larger. So really by shrinking 5c and lowering tags there's probably the same amount of tags as before but in a smaller area Id u get what Im saying?


 I hear you Scott. I'll have to see if I can find what the tag allocations were for the last two seasons and see what the total aggregate number of tags slotted between 5C and 5D was like during those spans.


----------



## nicko

OK, just checked doe tag allocation numbers for 5C and 5D for the 2014/15 and the 2015/16 seasons.

*2014/15*
5C - 95,000
5D - 18,000

*2015/16*
5C - 70,000 (- 25,000)
5D - 24,000 (+ 6,000)

So the combined total of these WMUS for 2014/15 was 113,000 tags and 2015/16 was 94,000 tags. End result is the same amount land but 19,000 fewer tags allocated this year vs last year. That's a pretty sizable cut in the number of tags in one season between these two units.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> OK, just checked doe tag allocation numbers for 5C and 5D for the 2014/15 and the 2015/16 seasons.
> 
> *2014/15*
> 5C - 95,000
> 5D - 18,000
> 
> *2015/16*
> 5C - 70,000 (- 25,000)
> 5D - 24,000 (+ 6,000)
> 
> So the combined total of these WMUS for 2014/15 was 113,000 tags and 2015/16 was 94,000 tags. End result is the same amount land but 19,000 fewer tags allocated this year vs last year. That's a pretty sizable cut in the number of tags in one season between these two units.


I would like to see another 10 to 15 thousand cut !!


----------



## jtkratzer

Any part of the gripes have to do with people not willing to go where the deer are or they don't do any scouting other than a walk through the woods the couple days after Thanksgiving? 

I'll disagree with the statement that you can't be successful year after year on small properties. I killed deer in consecutive years on 11/7 and only had two sits all season where I didn't see a single deer, only two and I don't get to hunt that hard during archery. At most, I get out for a couple evenings and maybe a Saturday here and there. It's my busy time at work and the reserves get three of the weekends during bow season. I hunted until 9am on opening day of rifle when I filled my last tag. 

Getting access around here doesn't sound as bad as it does going further east, but there is plenty of archery pressure around me but I'm seeing deer. I regularly see 5+ in 2-3 hour sit on a 10 acre spot, sometimes as many as 9, most most I saw in an evening was 17. 

I'm willing to bet a lot of people mess with the deer with their scouting and stand hanging in September. Dad's buddy has 40+ acres near State College with a neighboring camp owning a bit over 200 acres. Not sure how they scout, but the place is loaded with deer sign and their camp of 20+ hunters only tagged three deer all season, two doe in archery and a single buck in rifle. I'm going to try and bow hunt those 40 acres this fall and see if I get eyes on more deer by setting up the trees no later than April or May and staying out until hunting season. I don't run cameras up there and would love to see who/what is making all of the scrapes and rubs.


----------



## Mathias

I'm trying a mid day hunt, brought my kindle along. Sheltered location pretty much out of the wind. Beautiful day to be outdoors.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

My area it's not being unwilling to go where the deer are its not being allowed to go where the deer are. It's not always about being a lazy Hunter when deer aren't being seen. It's a lack of accessible land and the land that is has 30 other hunters on it




jtkratzer said:


> Any part of the gripes have to do with people not willing to go where the deer are or they don't do any scouting other than a walk through the woods the couple days after Thanksgiving?
> 
> I'll disagree with the statement that you can't be successful year after year on small properties. I killed deer in consecutive years on 11/7 and only had two sits all season where I didn't see a single deer, only two and I don't get to hunt that hard during archery. At most, I get out for a couple evenings and maybe a Saturday here and there. It's my busy time at work and the reserves get three of the weekends during bow season. I hunted until 9am on opening day of rifle when I filled my last tag.
> 
> Getting access around here doesn't sound as bad as it does going further east, but there is plenty of archery pressure around me but I'm seeing deer. I regularly see 5+ in 2-3 hour sit on a 10 acre spot, sometimes as many as 9, most most I saw in an evening was 17.
> 
> I'm willing to bet a lot of people mess with the deer with their scouting and stand hanging in September. Dad's buddy has 40+ acres near State College with a neighboring camp owning a bit over 200 acres. Not sure how they scout, but the place is loaded with deer sign and their camp of 20+ hunters only tagged three deer all season, two doe in archery and a single buck in rifle. I'm going to try and bow hunt those 40 acres this fall and see if I get eyes on more deer by setting up the trees no later than April or May and staying out until hunting season. I don't run cameras up there and would love to see who/what is making all of the scrapes and rubs.


----------



## jfehr60

jtkratzer said:


> Any part of the gripes have to do with people not willing to go where the deer are or they don't do any scouting other than a walk through the woods the couple days after Thanksgiving?
> 
> I'll disagree with the statement that you can't be successful year after year on small properties. I killed deer in consecutive years on 11/7 and only had two sits all season where I didn't see a single deer, only two and I don't get to hunt that hard during archery. At most, I get out for a couple evenings and maybe a Saturday here and there. It's my busy time at work and the reserves get three of the weekends during bow season. I hunted until 9am on opening day of rifle when I filled my last tag.
> 
> Getting access around here doesn't sound as bad as it does going further east, but there is plenty of archery pressure around me but I'm seeing deer. I regularly see 5+ in 2-3 hour sit on a 10 acre spot, sometimes as many as 9, most most I saw in an evening was 17.
> 
> I'm willing to bet a lot of people mess with the deer with their scouting and stand hanging in September. Dad's buddy has 40+ acres near State College with a neighboring camp owning a bit over 200 acres. Not sure how they scout, but the place is loaded with deer sign and their camp of 20+ hunters only tagged three deer all season, two doe in archery and a single buck in rifle. I'm going to try and bow hunt those 40 acres this fall and see if I get eyes on more deer by setting up the trees no later than April or May and staying out until hunting season. I don't run cameras up there and would love to see who/what is making all of the scrapes and rubs.


Every property is different I guess. Deer numbers just weren't there this season for myself. As the hunting seasons go by the pressure is getting worse and worse. Small tracts can be great but a lot of your hunting purely relates to the surrounding area. Man I was excited to see a couple deer on a sit. 

If your small tract does not border a food source or bedding, you are relying on the rut and praying the other hunter is not out intercepting the deer coming your way. Everyone has their troubles and challenges. I just wouldn't call it lazy. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> I'm trying a mid day hunt, brought my kindle along. Sheltered location pretty much out of the wind. Beautiful day to be outdoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I think I'll just stare at this the rest of the afternoon and make believe that I'm in a tree and not in a cube. If I concentrate hard enough I might actually see something move.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> I'm trying a mid day hunt, brought my kindle along. Sheltered location pretty much out of the wind. Beautiful day to be outdoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Matt, Good luck!! You and I still trying to get it done .


----------



## Mathias

I circled in due to the wind. Found a clump of shrubs 40 yards from stand all freshly rubbed. A fox, chasing another barking away. Otherwise crickets......

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck Matt. Are you getting any daytime movement on your trail cams?


----------



## dougell

jfehr60 said:


> Every property is different I guess. Deer numbers just weren't there this season for myself. As the hunting seasons go by the pressure is getting worse and worse. Small tracts can be great but a lot of your hunting purely relates to the surrounding area. Man I was excited to see a couple deer on a sit.
> 
> If your small tract does not border a food source or bedding, you are relying on the rut and praying the other hunter is not out intercepting the deer coming your way. Everyone has their troubles and challenges. I just wouldn't call it lazy. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one is calling anyone lazy.Choices are way limited when you have a few small properties to hunt on.I just don't know why anyone would expect consistant deer sightings in a small area.I own a 10 acre section of woods that's a perfect funnel.I only ever hunt it a couple times before work each year.Four to five years ago,I could kill a deer every single time I hunted it if the wind was right.I never over hunted it though.At the most,I'd hunt it 3 times a season and for only about 2 hours.There was no reason for them to actually be in there except for using it as a travel corridor.I keep trying to figure out what changed because I had a camera in there all fall and never got a single picture in 3 months.I'm not sure what it is but something changed.


----------



## jacobh

There are no big tracts down by us so we are stuck with small tract land. How do u hunt that?




dougell said:


> No one is calling anyone lazy.Choices are way limited when you have a few small properties to hunt on.I just don't know why anyone would expect consistant deer sightings in a small area.I own a 10 acre section of woods that's a perfect funnel.I only ever hunt it a couple times before work each year.Four to five years ago,I could kill a deer every single time I hunted it if the wind was right.I never over hunted it though.At the most,I'd hunt it 3 times a season and for only about 2 hours.There was no reason for them to actually be in there except for using it as a travel corridor.I keep trying to figure out what changed because I had a camera in there all fall and never got a single picture in 3 months.I'm not sure what it is but something changed.


----------



## jfehr60

dougell said:


> No one is calling anyone lazy.Choices are way limited when you have a few small properties to hunt on.I just don't know why anyone would expect consistant deer sightings in a small area.I own a 10 acre section of woods that's a perfect funnel.I only ever hunt it a couple times before work each year.Four to five years ago,I could kill a deer every single time I hunted it if the wind was right.I never over hunted it though.At the most,I'd hunt it 3 times a season and for only about 2 hours.There was no reason for them to actually be in there except for using it as a travel corridor.I keep trying to figure out what changed because I had a camera in there all fall and never got a single picture in 3 months.I'm not sure what it is but something changed.


I am not quite understanding the last part of your post. No one is expecting but some are limited. Hey to each their own where they hunt and when they can. Just have to be open to changes I think. 

I wish I had a place in 5c though since I'm so close but the way my late season went in 4c I think I am done for the year. To everyone else still grinding. Good luck!! 

I am also limited to small tracts of land and i am fortunate enough to have private to hunt. I would be more than willing to hunt larger tracts ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

The itch will hit me and I'll still get out a few more times at least. I can't let the opportunity to be in the woods with a bow and an unused buck tag pass me by.


----------



## jfehr60

nicko said:


> The itch will hit me and I'll still get out a few more times at least. I can't let the opportunity to be in the woods with a bow and an unused buck tag pass me by.


Yup. I have an unused buck tag. I hope the weather turns around for you. It does look good in the upcoming week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> There are no big tracts down by us so we are stuck with small tract land. How do u hunt that?


That I can't answer.I've said it before and I'll say it again.I probably wouldn't hunt if I WERE FORCED TO HUNT UNDER THOSE CONDITIONS.It may not sound like it,but you do have my sympathy.We have a much lower deer density up here but we have hundreds of thousands of acres of other choices.Along those same lines,I don't think there's any way the PGC can manage the herd in a way that would make even close to everyone happy in that area.It can't be done.I'm not picking on Pope125 but he's shooting a pile of deer where he knows they need shot.That's good but he also wants the allocations reduced.It's an impossible thing to balance.


----------



## fap1800

Suburban hunting in a nutshell. There are about half a dozen other does outside the frame of this pic. I drive by this uber expensive development in Lower Makefield every day after work and 9 times out of 10 there more than a dozen deer grazing in some McMansion's yard.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Good luck whoever is out


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I have no camera's out except upstate.
Fap, I see that all the time, deer aren't dumb!
avid, that looks like a nice sit, good luck.
I bumped 4 walking out. They had entered the thicket I was in from an adjoining woods. No time today.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Saw a total of 11 deer tonight. Same 6 pointer that I always see, 1 big buck and the rest doe. Heading my way with a good hour of light and they were spooked by something on the ground. First doe with nose to the ground all of a sudden jumped and they were gone. At least they were moving


----------



## pope125

One doe for me tonight !! Im not giving up but I can not wait for this season to be over . I am wore out , and mentally drained .


----------



## AlphaBuck85

I found this exact scene 14 times on a 500 acre property in 3C last year while shed hunting. 8 of which were all in the same 10 acre patch of pines and every deer was a fawn from the previous spring. This property does have a lot of deer on it which will increase winter mortality but it was a harsh winter the past 2 years all throughout the state. So I'm sure the the winter mortality was much higher than average everywhere. With this mild winter the winter mortality will be next to nothing and hopefully we'll be seeing more deer because of it.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> One doe for me tonight !! Im not giving up but I can not wait for this season to be over . *I am wore out , and mentally drained *.


This is why I look forward to the change of pace of the gun season. By the end of the regular bow season, I need a break from the intensity of bowhunting and needing everything to be just right to be successful.


----------



## 138104

AlphaBuck85 said:


> I found this exact scene 14 times on a 500 acre property in 3C last year while shed hunting. 8 of which were all in the same 10 acre patch of pines and every deer was a fawn from the previous spring. This property does have a lot of deer on it which will increase winter mortality but it was a harsh winter the past 2 years all throughout the state. So I'm sure the the winter mortality was much higher than average everywhere. With this mild winter the winter mortality will be next to nothing and hopefully we'll be seeing more deer because of it.


Wow, that's tough.

So, the guy owns 500 acres, but can't feed his family.


----------



## dougell

AlphaBuck85 said:


> I found this exact scene 14 times on a 500 acre property in 3C last year while shed hunting. 8 of which were all in the same 10 acre patch of pines and every deer was a fawn from the previous spring. This property does have a lot of deer on it which will increase winter mortality but it was a harsh winter the past 2 years all throughout the state. So I'm sure the the winter mortality was much higher than average everywhere. With this mild winter the winter mortality will be next to nothing and hopefully we'll be seeing more deer because of it.


Where in 3C?I grew up between 3B and 3C.Quite honestly,deer shouldn't be starving if the habitat is sufficient.If those deer were starving,the does most certainly weren't giving birth to fawn that survived.That reduced recruitment will crash the population faster than lead poisoning.My one room mate from college own a pile of land near Montrose.THE HABITAT IS ACTUALLY MORE OVERBROWSED THAN MOST OF THE NORTHERN TIER.THE WORSE THING YOU CAN DO IN THAT SITUATION IS HOPE TO ADD MORE DEER TO THAT HABITAT.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> This is why I look forward to the change of pace of the gun season. By the end of the regular bow season, I need a break from the intensity of bowhunting and needing everything to be just right to be successful.


Same here.Archery season is always a mission that I take serious.Rifle and flintlock is just about having fun.


----------



## jtkratzer

jfehr60 said:


> Every property is different I guess. Deer numbers just weren't there this season for myself. As the hunting seasons go by the pressure is getting worse and worse. Small tracts can be great but a lot of your hunting purely relates to the surrounding area. Man I was excited to see a couple deer on a sit.
> 
> If your small tract does not border a food source or bedding, you are relying on the rut and praying the other hunter is not out intercepting the deer coming your way. Everyone has their troubles and challenges. I just wouldn't call it lazy. Ha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't say anyone was lazy, but most aren't willing to hike a mile plus or ride a bike to get way into the woods and deal with a four hour drag after one is on the ground. 



jacobh said:


> There are no big tracts down by us so we are stuck with small tract land. How do u hunt that?


If you don't have a travel route, scrape area, bedding, or destination point, you really don't have something to hunt. The three small properties I have that always seem to have a consistent wind that works for me are travel routes from bedding to food. Both of them have water, scrapes, and either hard or soft mast on them. Either adjacent to the property or really close, I have beans or corn fields and orchards. Three properties total a mere 36 acres and I'm the only bow hunter on it, but there are loads of other hunters in the area. I walked back a walking trail in a neighborhood close to the bigger of the three spots and on neighboring properties along this same stretch of woods and cover that I hunt, I counted seven tree stands from the property lines without even entering that private property.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

dougell said:


> Where in 3C?I grew up between 3B and 3C.Quite honestly,deer shouldn't be starving if the habitat is sufficient.If those deer were starving,the does most certainly weren't giving birth to fawn that survived.That reduced recruitment will crash the population faster than lead poisoning.My one room mate from college own a pile of land near Montrose.THE HABITAT IS ACTUALLY MORE OVERBROWSED THAN MOST OF THE NORTHERN TIER.THE WORSE THING YOU CAN DO IN THAT SITUATION IS HOPE TO ADD MORE DEER TO THAT HABITAT.


It's about 10 miles south of montrose near hop bottom. The deer and especially doe population was through the roof a few years ago but seems to be dropping steadily for the last 2-3 years. Same thing as the rest of people are talking about here though. Large tracts of land that won't let anyone on it.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

Perry24 said:


> Wow, that's tough.
> 
> So, the guy owns 500 acres, but can't feed his family.


4 different properties all connected to each other. Parents split it up between siblings.


----------



## Billy H

Hunting smaller tracts of land that have pressure from surrounding tracts and nearby areas that are inaccesable is a whole different ball of wax. Deer that are around humans every day of their lives get wise real fast, especially the mature ones. You don't have to walk for miles or bike in but it's not like shooting fish in a barrel by a long shot. It has its own challenges that you need to deal with. I enjoy hunting these type of areas very much.


----------



## jfehr60

jtkratzer said:


> I didn't say anyone was lazy, but most aren't willing to hike a mile plus or ride a bike to get way into the woods and deal with a four hour drag after one is on the ground. .


Oh I agree that's for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfehr60

Billy H said:


> Hunting smaller tracts of land that have pressure from surrounding tracts and nearby areas that are inaccesable is a whole different ball of wax. Deer that are around humans every day of their lives get wise real fast, especially the mature ones. You don't have to walk for miles or bike in but it's not like shooting fish in a barrel by a long shot. It has its own challenges that you need to deal with. I enjoy hunting these type of areas very much.


Yup that's pretty much my whole season. Pretty much nailed that one. Good post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

pope125 said:


> One doe for me tonight !! Im not giving up but I can not wait for this season to be over . I am wore out , and mentally drained .


Congrats! You want a buck and are on doe, I want a doe and keep seeing bucks. For what it is worth, my buddy and I are starting to see mature bucks in the last 20 minutes of light and first light in morning. They were definitely moving better tonight than I've seen in a while.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like I missed a bunch today...with a quick glance I am sort of glad I did...same old tune from the same banjos....the sooner everyone realizes hunting in the suburbs of major metropolitan areas like Philadelphia and Pittsburgh is MUCH different than hunting the big woods of the northern tier the sooner we all might actually be able to come together and make a difference on a real issue...there are a few of us that have the unique opportunities to hunt both every year, doesn't make us Jedi Masters on the topic or anything, but our opinions are certainly a little more informed than those who do not; at least I would think.

I hope those still holding hope get it done. I didn't think it right to slip in the stand as I got our with only 45-minutes of daylight left, so I watched from a far for a while. The big boy never showed, but his running partner and 7 doe did....the 8 is likely in the 115-120 range and they keep entering the field from an area that I simply cannot effectively access. I am sure the big one was around somewhere, sometimes I think they're in there watching me, watch them.....

Good luck everyone.....

Any more thought to an AT PA Thread get together in the off-season...maybe a group run to the Harrisburg or VF shows? Shed trip or luncheon? It'd be nice to meet a few more of you guys....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

At sundown I saw the freak buck in my yard. He's missing both sides! I know what I'll be doing tomorrow....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Joe a shed trip is a fantastic idea. I'm down for whatever though!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Keep me posted on get together. Shed trip definitely sounds like a good time.


----------



## jtkratzer

I'd try to make something work in my schedule.


----------



## PSU Joe

Me too!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> At sundown I saw the freak buck in my yard. He's missing both sides! I know what I'll be doing tomorrow....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Damn Matt...not sure if that is awesome or frustrating....did you see him at all throughout the season? Any cam pics?

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Wednesday looks like IWOM day.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Keep me posted on a get together also.


----------



## dougell

jtkratzer said:


> I didn't say anyone was lazy, but most aren't willing to hike a mile plus or ride a bike to get way into the woods and deal with a four hour drag after one is on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have a travel route, scrape area, bedding, or destination point, you really don't have something to hunt. The three small properties I have that always seem to have a consistent wind that works for me are travel routes from bedding to food. Both of them have water, scrapes, and either hard or soft mast on them. Either adjacent to the property or really close, I have beans or corn fields and orchards. Three properties total a mere 36 acres and I'm the only bow hunter on it, but there are loads of other hunters in the area. I walked back a walking trail in a neighborhood close to the bigger of the three spots and on neighboring properties along this same stretch of woods and cover that I hunt, I counted seven tree stands from the property lines without even entering that private property.


Very few people would hike back more than a mile and I'm one of those people.I used to think I hiked back that far until I bought a GPS.The walk in doesn't bother me in the least but the drag back out of a couple steep ravines does.According to my GPS,the majority of places I hunt are no more that 1/2-3/4 mile back in although as the day progresses I do find myself in deeper.I may walk a longer distance to get there depending on what way I need to approach it but I never try to drag a deer farther than that.It's steep in most places up here.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like I missed a bunch today...with a quick glance I am sort of glad I did...same old tune from the same banjos....the sooner everyone realizes hunting in the suburbs of major metropolitan areas like Philadelphia and Pittsburgh is MUCH different than hunting the big woods of the northern tier the sooner we all might actually be able to come together and make a difference on a real issue...there are a few of us that have the unique opportunities to hunt both every year, doesn't make us Jedi Masters on the topic or anything, but our opinions are certainly a little more informed than those who do not; at least I would think.
> 
> I hope those still holding hope get it done. I didn't think it right to slip in the stand as I got our with only 45-minutes of daylight left, so I watched from a far for a while. The big boy never showed, but his running partner and 7 doe did....the 8 is likely in the 115-120 range and they keep entering the field from an area that I simply cannot effectively access. I am sure the big one was around somewhere, sometimes I think they're in there watching me, watch them.....
> 
> Good luck everyone.....
> 
> Any more thought to an AT PA Thread get together in the off-season...maybe a group run to the Harrisburg or VF shows? Shed trip or luncheon? It'd be nice to meet a few more of you guys....
> 
> Joe


Joe,just out of curiosity what do you think the answer is?There's no way they can force landowners to open up their land to hunters and in many cases,it's not even practical.The only thing they can do to put a dent in the herd is to flood the area with tags and increase the season's length.That's still not going to solve the problem completely or even come close to making everyone happy.I do agree that the boundaries in both 2b and 5c needed to be changed.Adding 6 weeks of rifle and almost unlimited tags to areas that get sufficient pressure will mess up the hunting on many of those properties very fast.Not one single person has criticized anyone.It's a tough situation if you don't have access and again,it would probably cause me to not hunt much.I just don't see an answer for those guys unless they buy land or move and that's most likely not a practical solution.One of the biggest challenges in deer management is to get people to focus on where the deer need to be killed.To date,I'm not aware of any state that's been able to accomplish that.I feel bad for anyone in that situation,I really do.However,there's no way to effectively manage a bunch of 10 acre properties.It can't be done.If anyone has the time or desire to travel a little distance,I'd gladly show them dozens of places in the NC part of the state where they most likely won't ever see another hunter.During rifle season,I'd gladly take anyone out,especially if they have a kid.I can't guarantee success but I can guarantee that they won't be hassled by other hunters or worry about crossing a property line.You guys have a unique situation that can either be boom or bust,depending on access.If it's a bust,it's certainly nobody's fault especially the PGC's.


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> Very few people would hike back more than a mile and I'm one of those people.I used to think I hiked back that far until I bought a GPS.The walk in doesn't bother me in the least but the drag back out of a couple steep ravines does.According to my GPS,the majority of places I hunt are no more that 1/2-3/4 mile back in although as the day progresses I do find myself in deeper.I may walk a longer distance to get there depending on what way I need to approach it but I never try to drag a deer farther than that.It's steep in most places up here.


I'm with you. I took my brother in law about 3/4 mile back into game lands to get between two access routes anticipating other hunters' movements would push deer deeper into the woods. We hunted a travel route near a creek bottom at the base of a steep ridge and saw two bucks before 9am. That drag sucked. The route out wasn't very steep, but the really rough, rocky terrain was pretty awful. Really glad two of us were there to split the effort.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like I missed a bunch today...with a quick glance I am sort of glad I did...same old tune from the same banjos....the sooner everyone realizes hunting in the suburbs of major metropolitan areas like Philadelphia and Pittsburgh is MUCH different than hunting the big woods of the northern tier the sooner we all might actually be able to come together and make a difference on a real issue...there are a few of us that have the unique opportunities to hunt both every year, doesn't make us Jedi Masters on the topic or anything, but our opinions are certainly a little more informed than those who do not; at least I would think.
> 
> I hope those still holding hope get it done. I didn't think it right to slip in the stand as I got our with only 45-minutes of daylight left, so I watched from a far for a while. The big boy never showed, but his running partner and 7 doe did....the 8 is likely in the 115-120 range and they keep entering the field from an area that I simply cannot effectively access. I am sure the big one was around somewhere, sometimes I think they're in there watching me, watch them.....
> 
> Good luck everyone.....
> 
> Any more thought to an AT PA Thread get together in the off-season...maybe a group run to the Harrisburg or VF shows? Shed trip or luncheon? It'd be nice to meet a few more of you guys....
> 
> Joe


Im in! Though i wouldn't be available except for sundays till April. Got to love audit season. I will definitely be at the VF show though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Joe,just out of curiosity what do you think the answer is?There's no way they can force landowners to open up their land to hunters and in many cases,it's not even practical.The only thing they can do to put a dent in the herd is to flood the area with tags and increase the season's length.That's still not going to solve the problem completely or even come close to making everyone happy.I do agree that the boundaries in both 2b and 5c needed to be changed.Adding 6 weeks of rifle and almost unlimited tags to areas that get sufficient pressure will mess up the hunting on many of those properties very fast.Not one single person has criticized anyone.It's a tough situation if you don't have access and again,it would probably cause me to not hunt much.I just don't see an answer for those guys unless they buy land or move and that's most likely not a practical solution.One of the biggest challenges in deer management is to get people to focus on where the deer need to be killed.To date,I'm not aware of any state that's been able to accomplish that.I feel bad for anyone in that situation,I really do.However,there's no way to effectively manage a bunch of 10 acre properties.It can't be done.If anyone has the time or desire to travel a little distance,I'd gladly show them dozens of places in the NC part of the state where they most likely won't ever see another hunter.During rifle season,I'd gladly take anyone out,especially if they have a kid.I can't guarantee success but I can guarantee that they won't be hassled by other hunters or worry about crossing a property line.You guys have a unique situation that can either be boom or bust,depending on access.If it's a bust,it's certainly nobody's fault especially the PGC's.


I am full of ideas some that I know are pipe-dreams, other VERY possible to bring to fruition with a little effort, none of which involved increased tag allocations, season lengths or bag limits. 

Think of this just for one moment....746,500 antlerless permits were sold across the 23 WMU's for the 15-16 season. If the cost of those tags were to be raised by simply $1, the PAGC would have 3/4 of a million dollars to use in some form of a landowner incentive program. A real program that includes updated annual rosters and random membership each year. The HAP program was founded in 1936 and very little has changed since then; where else is that acceptable in todays society? There is a 200 acre property Elverson with HAP signs across the entire property, however, you or I could not access it; landowner tells folks the "farm is full". I called the Bureau of Wildlife Habitat Management in August of 2014 when this first occurred, hoping to get a map of all of the properties and an explanation...no explanation was offered and the map has still yet to arrive; that is frustrating. So much so that I filed a right to know request in March of 2015 seeking the current annual salaries for those 8 seats of the commission and the 10 seats of the executive council, not for any real reason other than I was curious what these folks earn in a year. I'll let you know when I get that information??

I see local municipalities managing this with great ease ALL OF THE TIME; township parks, local conservancies, even community home owners associations requiring a small fee, field and classroom proficiency tests each year, updated annual rosters that are determined by a random drawing process. One might make the case that the smaller agencies are better equipped to manage this and I say BS to that...3/4 of a million dollars could go a long way to help establish something of the sorts. 

What about a partnership with other State owned agencies....there are currently 14 State owned Colleges and Universities in the Commonwealth almost ALL of which own significant acerage that can be hunted safely . Think about not only the amount of access that could create for hunters, but the educational research opportunities for the students...the benefit that research could provide to the PACG and in turn the hunters....

Wow...I said to myself don't go berserk...looks like I need to breathe...

Again, I am far from a curmudgeon or anti-PAGC, I just get frustrated. For those who know me and know how active I am in local and state level issues, you know my frustration real and not imagined. 

Sorry for the rant

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I agree with doug 5c and 2b are a different kind of animal.not sure there is a reasonable solution for the areas with small parcels of land


----------



## dougell

Joe,the problem is,anyone with significant acreage who already doesn't allow hunting,most likely has a very low opinion of hunters.The PGC can't change that.I'm sure that's even worse in the left wing liberal SE part of the state.I used to live in a huge private residential community in rural Clearfield county called Treasure lake.No hunting was ever allowed in there despite the fact that they had 3500 acres of undeveloped land.It was even bordered on one side by SGL 77.The deer herd was huge,the habitat was destroyed,there were 100+ deer collisons each year and people's landscaping would get wiped out.I formed a wildlife committee with two foresters and we spent 4 years doing browse impact surveys,population alaysis and had multiple seminars for residents.It was my job to sell hunting as the solution and you couldn't imagine the resistance.In the end,the hunt barely passed but every hunter had to have a bowhunter-ed cert and pass a proficiency test with broadheads along with a bunch of other rules that really made no sense.I was constantly getting harassed by illogical anti-hunters and even most non-hunters thought it would be a train wreck.I'm no longer involved with it but In the end,the hunt has been going on for about 10 years and there hasn't been a single issue between hunters and residents.This is a huge area with most of the areas being nowhere near any residents and it was still a very hard thing to get passed.I did it with a small group of people but there was nothing the PGC could do.We involved them and they did have a WCO and land manager put on a presentation but they couldn't do any more than we did.In the end,it was still a pretty cool experience and I learned a lot.It was also satisfying being directly responsible for opening up 3500 acres of land never open to hunting before.

We did all of that and it never cost anyone a dime.We had PSU help with the browse impact surveys and they made it part of the curriculum.I'm not sure why money would help.If you start offering monetary relief of some sort,every other landowner in Pa will expect the same thing.Who's going to pay for that?

What you have is a very positive outlook and dream.It just isn't realistic.I let that very same thing consume about 10 years of my life.I can tell you from experience,it can be done but it's a very tough sell.I couldn't imagine trying to sell it in some Philly suburb.You'd be better off getting together with a small group of people and approaching it that way.

To be honest with you,that experience pretty much wore me out.I no longer get involved with anything political.I live in my own little corner of the world and put my focus on my kids because that's the only thing I can really control.I have an issue with a lack of common sense and reasoning.Trust me,that's all you deal with when you deal with this issue.I had a school teacher call me up,read me the riot act before telling to .... myself and then hung up on me.I had a Dr's wife go on a tangent about not wanting to hear the dying screams from deer.I had another transplant from NJ worried that wounded deer were going to be smashing through people's screen doors in a fit of rage attacking people.It was going to be total carnage with both hunters and residents getting shot with arrows.As you can probably imagine,I had some fun making these fools look like complete idiots in public but after a while,I just had enough.This was in rural Clearfield county in an area that had 3500 ACRES OF UNDEVEOPED LAND.That more than most game lands.I wish you luck in the SE part of the state.

Here's a good one for you.We got approval to use flintlocks in any open firearms season after a few years.I pushed muzzleloaders because I figured it would be an easier sell to the board because you only get one shot.They approved flintlocks but wouldn't allow inlines because they looked too much like a real gun and people may get scared lol.I crap you not.


----------



## jacobh

Darrin I honestly think the only way to manage these areas is to go back to county specific tags


QUOTE=palmatedbuck04;1084415865]I agree with doug 5c and 2b are a different kind of animal.not sure there is a reasonable solution for the areas with small parcels of land[/QUOTE]


----------



## fap1800

jtkratzer said:


> I'm with you. I took my brother in law about 3/4 mile back into game lands to get between two access routes anticipating other hunters' movements would push deer deeper into the woods. We hunted a travel route near a creek bottom at the base of a steep ridge and saw two bucks before 9am. That drag sucked. The route out wasn't very steep, but the really rough, rocky terrain was pretty awful. Really glad two of us were there to split the effort.


If you're going that far in try a freighter back. There's nothing worse than dragging a deer a good distance. Cabela's makes a decent freighter for around $100. You'll be done dragging. You can lash the entire deer to the pack and the Alaskan frame will easily handle 120lbs. If the deer is a real bruiser then just quarter him out and take him out in two trips.


----------



## dougell

Think of this just for one moment....746,500 antlerless permits were sold across the 23 WMU's for the 15-16 season. If the cost of those tags were to be raised by simply $1, the PAGC would have 3/4 of a million dollars to use in some form of a landowner incentive program. A real program that includes updated annual rosters and random membership each year. The HAP program was founded in 1936 and very little has changed since then; where else is that acceptable in todays society? There is a 200 acre property Elverson with HAP signs across the entire property, however, you or I could not access it; landowner tells folks the "farm is full". I called the Bureau of Wildlife Habitat Management in August of 2014 when this first occurred, hoping to get a map of all of the properties and an explanation...no explanation was offered and the map has still yet to arrive; that is frustrating. So much so that I filed a right to know request in March of 2015 seeking the current annual salaries for those 8 seats of the commission and the 10 seats of the executive council, not for any real reason other than I was curious what these folks earn in a year. I'll let you know when I get that information??

Properties enrolled in the HAP program get very little and you still have to ask permission to hunt them.Since it's private property,they have the right to deny anyone access.For enrolling,they get a subscription to game news,safety zone signs and they also may have a WCO patrol once in a while.If they're in the program,it also gives the PGC authority to arrest people for things like ATV trespass.If they get pheasants stocked,they may get seeds for ground cover

The commissioners on the BOC are voluntary positions.They don't get paid but they do get reimbursed for travel expenses.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Darrin I honestly think the only way to manage these areas is to go back to county specific tags
> 
> 
> QUOTE=palmatedbuck04;1084415865]I agree with doug 5c and 2b are a different kind of animal.not sure there is a reasonable solution for the areas with small parcels of land


[/QUOTE]

How will that help?You're still going to have to saturate the county and hope people use them where there's a problem.


----------



## jacobh

It's easier to give more or take more tags away in a smaller area. So if the herd in Montgomery county is down U lessen tags where as Chester county has more deer add tags. The issue I see now in our area is u get 96,000 tags in 3 counties. Now say 58,000 tags are used for montgomery county then no kidding the herd is down in this area and the other counties have more deer. It's not really hard to figure out


----------



## Mathias

Wheat field, spotted it 100 yards out.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> It's easier to give more or take more tags away in a smaller area. So if the herd in Montgomery county is down U lessen tags where as Chester county has more deer add tags. The issue I see now in our area is u get 96,000 tags in 3 counties. Now say 58,000 tags are used for montgomery county then no kidding the herd is down in this area and the other counties have more deer. It's not really hard to figure out


If you do that,you're still going to get areas that hammered and other areas that won't get enough killed.Personally,I think they should sell private land tags and public land tags in the SRA's.Around here it doesn't matter because there's so little pressure on the public land that hunters don't impact the deer numbers.


----------



## jacobh

Again this is how to deal with it in suburban areas. The problem here is U can sell a million tags. You will not get rid of the "problem" because people don't allow U to hunt where the problem is. All it is doing is wiping the herds out where your actually allowed to hunt


QUOTE=dougell;1084417697][/QUOTE]

How will that help?You're still going to have to saturate the county and hope people use them where there's a problem.[/QUOTE]


----------



## schlep1967

The best way is to give the anti's what they want. Kill no deer in WMU's 5C or 5D next year and maybe even the next year. When Bambi is eating every $300 dollar bush the anti's plant and stepping in front of their Lexus, they will decide it is time to thin the herd.
The trick is to make sure the PGC is onboard with it so they don't give out any special permits for killing them off with snipers. And have a plan in place to start working with the land owners that realize they are now over run.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> Again this is how to deal with it in suburban areas. The problem here is U can sell a million tags. You will not get rid of the "problem" because people don't allow U to hunt where the problem is. All it is doing is wiping the herds out where your actually allowed to hunt
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dougell;1084417697]


How will that help?You're still going to have to saturate the county and hope people use them where there's a problem.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Scott i completely agree i live 35 miles east of cleveland.its residential and farms i live in a township not a city.Ohio opened urban zones for about 10 years.the township i live in was the eastern border and was in the urban area.if you took all that urban area only about 25% allowed hunting the rest was no huntng at all.you were allowed 7 xtra antlerless tags.so everyone flocked to the huntable land which is where i hunt and is in the lake erie snowbelt piled up corn and shot everything that moved.now the township i live in and hunted all my life you are lucky to see a deer.went to my girlfriends in cleveland and saw 63 in a 2 mile stretch.


----------



## jacobh

Darrin that is it exactly. Think about it. When it was county specific tags we didn't have a deer shortage now we do. IM not saying that Managment units don't work in some areas like dougells but Im telling U areas like mine are doomed if they don't find a way to micro manage tags. It's easier to manage 1 county then it is 3 with 1 tag. I get a lot like it because I can get a 5c tag and I can hunt montgomery chester Berks and bucks counties. But so can everyone!!!! And this is where we are having the big kill offs. No it's not intentional but it's happening


----------



## fap1800

schlep1967 said:


> The best way is to give the anti's what they want. Kill no deer in WMU's 5C or 5D next year and maybe even the next year. When Bambi is eating every $300 dollar bush the anti's plant and stepping in front of their Lexus, they will decide it is time to thin the herd.
> The trick is to make sure the PGC is onboard with it so they don't give out any special permits for killing them off with snipers. And have a plan in place to start working with the land owners that realize they are now over run.


That's already happening. They just don't care. A few pages back I posted a pic of a dozen deer grazing in some McMansion's front yard. These people will not allow you to hunt their little 1 to 2 acre lot. Most despise hunters even though these deer are murdering their ornamentals. New Hope Solebury, where I was lucky to hunt for a few years, and Lower and Upper Makefield are awash with deer. You can't kill enough of them. It's been so bad in recent years that the townships have hired the USDA to come in an cull the herds. I think it was a number of years ago that they baited Lower and Upper Makefield and culled a good number of deer. Prior to the cull I think the estimate of deer per square mile was well over a 100 inside the townships. County specific tags won't make a hoot of difference either.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Darrin that is it exactly. Think about it. When it was county specific tags we didn't have a deer shortage now we do. IM not saying that Managment units don't work in some areas like dougells but Im telling U areas like mine are doomed if they don't find a way to micro manage tags. It's easier to manage 1 county then it is 3 with 1 tag. I get a lot like it because I can get a 5c tag and I can hunt montgomery chester Berks and bucks counties. But so can everyone!!!! And this is where we are having the big kill offs. No it's not intentional but it's happening


They went to WMU's for two reasons.First,they tried to group geographical areas(similar habitat)together and make the boundaries easier to understand.The second reason was to pool data.They simply didn't have enough data at the county level to make sound decisions.No doubt you'll get some areas with an overharvest but there's no perfect solution.The SRA's have a unigue problem and I do agree that the boundaries need to be changed.There's no reason to give out almost unlimited tags and add 6 week of gun hunting to many of the areas in the outskirts.That should have been changed years ago.

You still have to remember this.You may have a couple small properties that have few deer for whatever reason.It could be an over harvest,it could be habitat,food,pressure or a bunch of other things.Just lowering the allocation over the entire county or WMU isn't necessarily going to put more deer on those particular properties.Hunters are still killing 14 doe per square mile in 5C so there's a lot of deer there.How many guys with access to these unhuntable areas are still killing 10-15 deer per year?Lowering the allocations over the entire area,be it county or WMU wide will inhibit the ability of those people to make a dent in the herd.It's a tough situation in those areas with no real easy solution.


----------



## jfehr60

Make sure you measure that shed up. Mass is incredible on it. Nice find! Hope the other side is nearby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Mathias said:


> Wheat field, spotted it 100 yards out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's awesome, keep us posted if you find the other! Been hesitant to check cam, but might have to. Would love to find the drop tine buck sheds I saw earlier this year


----------



## Mathias

I have left side from last year and what I assume are the prior 2 years.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> How will that help?You're still going to have to saturate the county and hope people use them where there's a problem.


[/QUOTE]

Scott i completely agree i live 35 miles east of cleveland.its residential and farms i live in a township not a city.Ohio opened urban zones for about 10 years.the township i live in was the eastern border and was in the urban area.if you took all that urban area only about 25% allowed hunting the rest was no huntng at all.you were allowed 7 xtra antlerless tags.so everyone flocked to the huntable land which is where i hunt and is in the lake erie snowbelt piled up corn and shot everything that moved.now the township i live in and hunted all my life you are lucky to see a deer.went to my girlfriends in cleveland and saw 63 in a 2 mile stretch.[/QUOTE]

That's similar to what they did in 2b AND I'm SURE IT'S THE SAME IN 5c.The boundaries in 2B went too far out into the rural areas where there was sufficient hunting pressure already.Flood it with tags,six weeks of gun and you have less deer than you should.That's a legitimate gripe and it should have been handled several years agtherwise,there isn't much else you can do when you're talking about thousands of small properties with limited access.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Darrin that is it exactly. Think about it. When it was county specific tags we didn't have a deer shortage now we do. IM not saying that Managment units don't work in some areas like dougells but Im telling U areas like mine are doomed if they don't find a way to micro manage tags. It's easier to manage 1 county then it is 3 with 1 tag. I get a lot like it because I can get a 5c tag and I can hunt montgomery chester Berks and bucks counties. But so can everyone!!!! And this is where we are having the big kill offs. No it's not intentional but it's happening


I recall correctly Scott, the PAGC moved to the current system of WMUs for tags at the same time the seasons got longer. Concurrent buck and doe for two weeks began, extended gun hunting for does in the late season began in the special reg areas, and special reg areas allowed you to buy as many tags as you could for as long as they were available. Whereas the old system only allowed two weeks of gun hunting for bucks and two days of gun hunting for does, now you can hunt does for one week in early muzzleloader, does and bucks for two straight weeks in some WMUs, and almost another full month for does in the late season in the special reg WMUs. This is now up to 7 full weeks of gun hunting in the special reg areas. I am including early mizzleloader because modern in-line muzzleloaders are essentially single-shot rifles. 

Going back to county specific tags unfortunately won't change anything as long as there is still 7 weeks of gun hunting. But at the end of the day, it still comes down to access. If you don't have permission to hunt a property that holds a bunch of deer, all you can do is look.


----------



## Billy H

Not trying to bust balls but the reality is that 3/4 of a million state wide to implement some programs or change an existing program wont even get you halfway through the red tape phase, its laughable.


----------



## nicko

Since access really appears to be the primary issue, how do we as hunters go about gaining access? I'm guessing there are other people/groups doing this but here's my idea:

- develop a group of dedicated bowhunters
- all individuals must have at least 10 years of bowhunting experience
- all individual must have at least 10 bow-killed deer on their hunting resume'
- all individuals must have a clean criminal background with no felonies and a notarized declaration stating so
- all individuals must pass an accuracy test with their bow to be a member of the group
- once the group is formed, target areas can be identified that appear to be in need of reduction in deer numbers
- where allowed, members of the group could visit local township meetings to pitch the plan (not even sure if this would be possible)
- only does will be hunted as the intent is to reduce deer numbers
- 1 out of every 2 deer taken will be donated to a processor that participates in Hunters Helping the Hungry
- hunting will only take place on weekdays during school hours (may help alleviate some fears parents would have)

If this program doesn't work, then the group sneaks onto the target properties at night in dark clothes and scatters the deer to areas where they can be hunted (just kidding  ).

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Mathias

the last is a tactic employed by a group I have dealt with: 3-4am with flashlights and noise makers, once a big buck is identified in the area.
I don't like the "during school hours", takes away afternoon hunts, doesn't it?


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> the last is a tactic employed by a group I have dealt with: 3-4am with flashlights and noise makers, once a big buck is identified in the area.
> I don't like the "during school hours", takes away afternoon hunts, doesn't it?


Wow! There's a group that actually does this Matt? I guess for some guys, there's nothing they won't do.

Yes, the "during school hours" would take away morning hunts but maybe if the deer numbers are high enough in the area, it wouldn't matter. I was just thinking about what types of ideas might help sway property owners who are on the fence about allowing hunting.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Since access really appears to be the primary issue, how do we as hunters go about gaining access? I'm guessing there are other people/groups doing this but here's my idea:
> 
> - develop a group of dedicated bowhunters
> - all individuals must have at least 10 years of bowhunting experience
> - all individual must have at least 10 bow-killed deer on their hunting resume'
> - all individuals must have a clean criminal background with no felonies and a notarized declaration stating so
> - all individuals must pass an accuracy test with their bow to be a member of the group
> - once the group is formed, target areas can be identified that appear to be in need of reduction in deer numbers
> - where allowed, members of the group could visit local township meetings to pitch the plan (not even sure if this would be possible)
> - only does will be hunted as the intent is to reduce deer numbers
> - 1 out of every 2 deer taken will be donated to a processor that participates in Hunters Helping the Hungry
> - hunting will only take place on weekdays during school hours (may help alleviate some fears parents would have)
> 
> If this program doesn't work, then the group sneaks onto the target properties at night in dark clothes and scatters the deer to areas where they can be hunted (just kidding  ).
> 
> Just my thoughts.


There are several groups doing just that.That's essentially what we did but we also had 4 years worth of scientific data to back up our cause.On top of that it was in rural Clearfield county which has a deep hunting heritage and it was an area with 3500 acres.We're not talking about hunting in back yards.Even with that,it was a very tough sell just to allow bowhunters in.

Honestly,If I were you,I'd attend the annual UBP 5C doe hunt.I'm willing to bet that would open some doors for you.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Since access really appears to be the primary issue, how do we as hunters go about gaining access? I'm guessing there are other people/groups doing this but here's my idea:
> 
> - develop a group of dedicated bowhunters
> - all individuals must have at least 10 years of bowhunting experience
> - all individual must have at least 10 bow-killed deer on their hunting resume'
> - all individuals must have a clean criminal background with no felonies and a notarized declaration stating so
> - all individuals must pass an accuracy test with their bow to be a member of the group
> - once the group is formed, target areas can be identified that appear to be in need of reduction in deer numbers
> - where allowed, members of the group could visit local township meetings to pitch the plan (not even sure if this would be possible)
> - only does will be hunted as the intent is to reduce deer numbers
> - 1 out of every 2 deer taken will be donated to a processor that participates in Hunters Helping the Hungry
> - hunting will only take place on weekdays during school hours (may help alleviate some fears parents would have)
> 
> If this program doesn't work, then the group sneaks onto the target properties at night in dark clothes and scatters the deer to areas where they can be hunted (just kidding  ).
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Didn't Waddell hook up with a local group that does that around here and in Jersey? I can't remember the name they went by...it was on a episode or Roadtrips or one of his others shows a few years back.


----------



## Mathias

Used to be a group in Bucks Co that contracted, for lack of better words, with municipality's for access to private property. Not sure if it still exists.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Where's the UBP hunt held?


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> Where's the UBP hunt held?


I herd it was in Kutztown .


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Used to be a group in Bucks Co that contracted, for lack of better words, with municipality's for access to private property. Not sure if it still exists.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Matt , are they not called trespassers ?


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Used to be a group in Bucks Co that contracted, for lack of better words, with municipality's for access to private property. Not sure if it still exists.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I tracked it down...company is called Eccoligix and they're outta Bedminster. Ring a bell? That's the group that apparently set up Waddell. They've worked with local municipalities in the area to curb deer numbers by using bowhunters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Big boy in the creek bottom about 150 yards away....only glimpses through the tangle, but it is HIM!!!

Joe


----------



## dougell

http://www.whitetailassociates.com/


----------



## dougell

http://ubofpa.org/5cdoehunt.htm

Yep.Near Kutztown.


----------



## 12-Ringer

No go....he never appeared close enough even for a shot with the camera. I could see him with the binos go out the other side into the current corn. 

Joe


----------



## pope125

Just got home and there were 15 or more deer in the driveway .


----------



## Winston_7

Just went out scouting and came across a bear!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> There are several groups doing just that.*That's essentially what we did but we also had 4 years worth of scientific data to back up our cause.*On top of that it was in rural Clearfield county which has a deep hunting heritage and it was an area with 3500 acres.We're not talking about hunting in back yards.Even with that,it was a very tough sell just to allow bowhunters in.
> 
> Honestly,If I were you,I'd attend the annual UBP 5C doe hunt.I'm willing to bet that would open some doors for you.


I think on top of any scientific data, a group should also focus on real-world issues that any property owner could understand: increased chances for lyme disease, property damage from deer browsing, vehicle damage from collisions with deer, potential harm to family pets from deer with rising testosterone levels around the rut, and deer droppings all over their yard.


----------



## 12-Ringer

If "groups" can do this...why not the PAGC?

Joe


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> If "groups" can do this...why not the PAGC?
> 
> Joe


Because the PAGC doesn't actually represent our interests. Here's a thought: What if bow hunters in PA had a lobby with 1/100 the power of the NRA-ILA? That's the answer to "how does money solve the problem?".


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I think on top of any scientific data, a group should also focus on real-world issues that any property owner could understand: increased chances for lyme disease, property damage from deer browsing, vehicle damage from collisions with deer, potential harm to family pets from deer with rising testosterone levels around the rut, and deer droppings all over their yard.


We went through 4 years of testimony and meetings.Every single reason to reduce the deer herd and allow hunting was listed over and over again.We had Susan stout from the US forest service do a presentation.We had kip Adams.We had Dave Jackson from PSU do a seminar.We had a lymes disease expert speak.We had the PGC come in.It was well organized,well planned and we had facts to back everything up.It was still extremely hard to get passed and it took 4 years.You're dealing with a very emotional issue and when people make decisions based on emotion,facts,rationality and common sense do not always prevail.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> If "groups" can do this...why not the PAGC?
> 
> Joe


Not many groups are successful at doing it and usually when they are,the PGC assists in any way they can.Any time I needed stats to back up my position,I would call Jerry Feaser at the PGC and he would mail them to me instantly.Any time I asked our WCO or land manager to show up at a meeting,they were there.We DMAP'd the heck out of the property and the biologoist in the NC region was extremely helpful.The PGC does have people who try and get landowners involved and they follow up with them every year.I have a buddy of mine who works for the food and cover div and that's one of his jobs.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> Because the PAGC doesn't actually represent our interests. Here's a thought: What if bow hunters in PA had a lobby with 1/100 the power of the NRA-ILA? That's the answer to "how does money solve the problem?".


That statement is out of line and completely untrue.If you want to support a group that fights for bowhunters in pa,join the UBP.We wouldn't have a season during the rut,archery bear or a 50 yard safety zone if it wasn't for them.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice find!


----------



## 12-Ringer

There are several "groups" who do this successfully even here in SE...unfortunately most turn it into a profit making endeavor as opposed to "public" access.

I see no reason that with proper planning and funding it could not be a public program....maybe I am just dense.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Joe, where you scouting or hunting when you saw the big guy?


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> This is the only interesting thing I saw today. Look how high it is from the ground ... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's from a porky by the way.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> That statement is out of line and completely untrue.If you want to support a group that fights for bowhunters in pa,join the UBP.We wouldn't have a season during the rut,archery bear or a 50 yard safety zone if it wasn't for them.


What's out of line? You're both sensitive and unclear.


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Joe, where you scouting or hunting when you saw the big guy?


Hunting....I couldn't get him up out of the creek bottom. Even the doe stayed low tonight. They all went out the far end of the creek and I saw them in the cut corn as I slipped out. A small spike (3" or so) walked right under me, but all of the others stayed low tonight. I didn't want to get too far in there as a precaution against spooking them
..they are holding close to their evening food source.

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> There are several "groups" who do this successfully even here in SE...unfortunately most turn it into a profit making endeavor as opposed to "public" access.
> 
> I see no reason that with outagr proper planning and funding it could not be a public program....maybe I am just dense.
> 
> Joe


Let me hear some specifics of your plan.The PGC already offers bowhunter ed.The PGC already had a red tag and dmap program,neither of which are very restrictive.I have one 12 acre piece of property that I dmap and the PGC gives me 3 coupons every year.I'll I do is send in a simple application and an explanation of why I want more than 1 coupon/5 acres.Every year the guy reads the application,calls me and I explain the situation to him.It couldn't be any easier,yet there's very few dmap properties in 5C because people don't want to be bothered and they don't want hunters on their land.DMAP would be the answer but very few landowners take advantage of it.

Whitetailmanagement associates doesn't make a profit.There's no way they'll ever get small landowners to open up their property to the public.I'll tell you what.Get some buddies together and form a small group of professional looking hunters.Approach some landowners,colleges and municipalities to give them a sales pitch.Do that for a few years and tell me how easy it is.I lived it and it consumed my life for 10 years.I almost got a divorce over it.It is no where near as easy as you think.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> There are several "groups" who do this successfully even here in SE...unfortunately most turn it into a profit making endeavor as opposed to "public" access.
> 
> I see no reason that with outagr proper planning and funding it could not be a public program....maybe I am just dense.
> 
> Joe


Let me hear some specifics of your plan.The PGC already offers bowhunter ed.The PGC already had a red tag and dmap program,neither of which are very restrictive.I have one 12 acre piece of property that I dmap and the PGC gives me 3 coupons every year.I'll I do is send in a simple application and an explanation of why I want more than 1 coupon/5 acres.Every year the guy reads the application,calls me and I explain the situation to him.It couldn't be any easier,yet there's very few dmap properties in 5C because people don't want to be bothered and they don't want hunters on their land.DMAP would be the answer but very few landowners take advantage of it.

Whitetailmanagement associates doesn't make a profit.There's no way they'll ever get small landowners to open up their property to the public.I'll tell you what.Get some buddies together and form a small group of professional looking hunters.Approach some landowners,colleges and municipalities to give them a sales pitch.Do that for a few years and tell me how easy it is.I lived it and it consumed my life for 10 years.I almost got a divorce over it.It is no where near as easy as you think.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> That's from a porky by the way.


Yup, discussed a few pages back. Thanks.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> What's out of line? You're both sensitive and unclear.


Saying the PGC doesn't represent hunter's best interests.I'm not sensitive at all.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Hope ya get a shot at him Joe. The deer near me are bedded real close to the wheat fields. Pushed a bunch up this afternoon


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> Saying the PGC doesn't represent hunter's best interests.I'm not sensitive at all.


Ok, you just seem to be taking this very personally ... maybe it's just the impersonal nature of talking over a forum instead of in person. 

What I said is "the PAGC doesn't actually represent our interests". That's not meant as an insult. The point is that they are a govt agency which is tasked with managing wildlife. They are not making a concerted effort to lobby the legislature to make laws more friendly to bow hunters because that's not their job. I can find a lot of insulting things to say about the PAGC, but that wasn't one of them (or at least that wasn't the intent).

What you may have been right about is that UBP has done a lot of good and can become strong enough to further alter the legal landscape to make all of these issues we are talking about easier to solve. I wonder if they have a full time lobbyist in Harrisburg? If not, they should have one (if the money can be found).


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Let me hear some specifics of your plan.The PGC already offers bowhunter ed.The PGC already had a red tag and dmap program,neither of which are very restrictive.I have one 12 acre piece of property that I dmap and the PGC gives me 3 coupons every year.I'll I do is send in a simple application and an explanation of why I want more than 1 coupon/5 acres.Every year the guy reads the application,calls me and I explain the situation to him.It couldn't be any easier,yet there's very few dmap properties in 5C because people don't want to be bothered and they don't want hunters on their land.DMAP would be the answer but very few landowners take advantage of it.
> 
> Whitetailmanagement associates doesn't make a profit.There's no way they'll ever get small landowners to open up their property to the public.I'll tell you what.Get some buddies together and form a small group of professional looking hunters.Approach some landowners,colleges and municipalities to give them a sales pitch.Do that for a few years and tell me how easy it is.I lived it and it consumed my life for 10 years.I almost got a divorce over it.It is no where near as easy as you think.


Your experience paints a very frustrating picture Doug which I do not doubt at all. I would like to see landowners receptive to the idea of allowing some limited hunting but I have neither the time nor the drive to try and make any of this happen. Sounds like it was an extremely frustrating experience.


----------



## dougell

My apologies.It's not always easy to read one's tone or true meaning over the internet.In any event.I agree with what you said.

No,they don't have a full time,paid lobbyist.What they do have is a bunch of dedicated guys who developed some pretty good relationships with the right people.Like the NRA,I don't always agree 100% with all of their positions but they're the best voice we have.Do to their efforts,we'll most likely see a longer archery bear season in the near future.That doesn't mean much to those of you in the SE but it will be an awesome opportunity up this way.I generally have the opportunity to kill a bear just about every year or so but it's a no go.There's too many bear.


----------



## B-RadZ

PAGC also contracts out to the USDA to manage deer in high class areas. Complete with suppressors and night vision.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Your experience paints a very frustrating picture Doug which I do not doubt at all. I would like to see landowners receptive to the idea of allowing some limited hunting but I have neither the time nor the drive to try and make any of this happen. Sounds like it was an extremely frustrating experience.


First of all,this is rural Clearfield county.This community has a sportsman's club,archery range and rifle range.It also has SGL 77 running right through part of it.It should have been an easy sell but it wasn't.I was laughed at and ridiculed for even making the attempt because no one believed it would ever happen.It was frustrating but it was also a great experience.I got to spend a pile of time in the field with nationally renowned experts for deer and the habitat.I also got to meet a bunch of people from the PGC,DCNR and the US forest service.I can tell you for a fact that these people are so dedicated to the deer and the resource you wouldn't believe.Getting to know them and seeing that is why I'm so defensive about it.This deer management plan was badly needed and it wasn't about money and politics like so many people try to make it out.It was a good feeling getting this started and seeing all of that land open to the public in over 40 years.Eventually,politics came into play and it started to turn into more of a private hunting club.When that happened,I bailed out.It was frustrating but I learned a ton about the habitat,a lot about the way the public perceives hunters and it made me a better hunter in the end.I used to get called out to recover wounded deer dozens of times every year.When you do that a couple hundred times,you learn quite a bit about what to do and what not to do.I also got to shoot a pile of deer during that time.We DMAP'd the property into 4 sections so each hunter could get two tags for each unit.I'd kill 8-10 deer in there every year and not feel one bit of guilt.It was worth it but the time came to move on.Now I simply focus on my son and ignore all of the nonsense.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> My apologies.It's not always easy to read one's tone or true meaning over the internet.In any event.I agree with what you said.
> 
> No,they don't have a full time,paid lobbyist.What they do have is a bunch of dedicated guys who developed some pretty good relationships with the right people.Like the NRA,I don't always agree 100% with all of their positions but they're the best voice we have.Do to their efforts,we'll most likely see a longer archery bear season in the near future.That doesn't mean much to those of you in the SE but it will be an awesome opportunity up this way.I generally have the opportunity to kill a bear just about every year or so but it's a no go.There's too many bear.


No worries and nothing personal. Thumbs up on the extended bear season (but, my wife won't like it) ... I can tell you that one of the professional organizations that I belong to does have a full time lobbyist in Harrisburg and I listen in on a conference call with him a few times per year ... having a team member in that town can make you feel like you are part of the process. I just view a lot of these problems with access, etc. as being at least partly political.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Let me hear some specifics of your plan.The PGC already offers bowhunter ed.The PGC already had a red tag and dmap program,neither of which are very restrictive.I have one 12 acre piece of property that I dmap and the PGC gives me 3 coupons every year.I'll I do is send in a simple application and an explanation of why I want more than 1 coupon/5 acres.Every year the guy reads the application,calls me and I explain the situation to him.It couldn't be any easier,yet there's very few dmap properties in 5C because people don't want to be bothered and they don't want hunters on their land.DMAP would be the answer but very few landowners take advantage of it.
> 
> Whitetailmanagement associates doesn't make a profit.There's no way they'll ever get small landowners to open up their property to the public.I'll tell you what.Get some buddies together and form a small group of professional looking hunters.Approach some landowners,colleges and municipalities to give them a sales pitch.Do that for a few years and tell me how easy it is.I lived it and it consumed my life for 10 years.I almost got a divorce over it.It is no where near as easy as you think.


I didn't say it would be easy, nothing really worth doing ever is... glad someone else pointed out how personal you seem to be taking this debate.....trust me when I say you are not the only one who put in countless hours in similarly minded endeavors. Now just imagine if you did all the work that you had mentioned and local politician sweeps in and poaches your efforts. Then imagine you and your dedicated friends get ousted from the group you founded when the group starts to move in more of a self-serving manner than a public manner. Then imagine that same local politician is elected to the PAGC Board of Commissioners while his cronies control one of the 4 largest land tracts in the county in which you reaide and do NOT allow public access and have a privileged list of members and a waiting list than NO ONE can actually move...

Worse part of this...everyone in this area knows it....

I don't buy for one minute that the PAGC could not form and fund an outreach program with incentives for private landowners to open their properties and once opened maintain reasonable oversight to ensure rotating, qualified membership on the properties. Same with connecting with other agencies both private and public in the same endeavor.

What would be "bad" about landowners lining up to enroll their properties? You think for a minute there would be more landowners than less in Chester County would turn away from having their taxes (or portion thereof) paid each year for opening their property to qualified hunters who are "managed" by a state agency. Management could be as simple or complex as they want....

I don't have all of the details, but to think somehting like this cannot be done is foolish, they have developed and funded far more complex programs.

Just my opinion.

Joe

Joe


----------



## dougell

It may be political in some instances if you're talking about property owned by municipalities or private organizations.The Pitt airport has a bunch of property that used to be open to the public.Two years ago they started some sort of public drawing for the one area.The way I understand it,the area right next to the airport is hunted by the police.Mt Lebanon has gone through a bunch of iisues.A year ago,they approved a hunt but the police were the only one's allowed to hunt.That got scrapped and they hired a private contractor who was going to trap and shoot the deer.That didn't work so they brought in some bow hunters who were affiliated with an organization called white Buffalo.I'm pretty sure that org charged a fee.Yes,it is political in some instances but just getting private individuals to let hunters come in is not.In any event,there's nothing the PGC could do and they'd be wasting resources to try.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I didn't say it would be easy, nothing really worth doing ever is...
> 
> Joe


So how do you think they should go about it?Do they hire a full time team of people to go around presenting this to municipalities and private land owners?Joe,it took four years of studies and presentations to get 3500 acres(that wasn't presenting a danger to any homeowner)open in rural,******* Dubois and it barely passed.We're not talking about Philly and we aren't talking about hunting in someone's back yard..We're talking about an area where people wear camo to church and weddings.It wouldn't be hard.It would be dam near impossible to do on a large scale.I like your intentions and I don't think you're nuts.You're just unrealistic.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> It may be political in some instances if you're talking about property owned by municipalities or private organizations.The Pitt airport has a bunch of property that used to be open to the public.Two years ago they started some sort of public drawing for the one area.The way I understand it,the area right next to the airport is hunted by the police.Mt Lebanon has gone through a bunch of iisues.A year ago,they approved a hunt but the police were the only one's allowed to hunt.That got scrapped and they hired a private contractor who was going to trap and shoot the deer.That didn't work so they brought in some bow hunters who were affiliated with an organization called white Buffalo.I'm pretty sure that org charged a fee.Yes,it is political in some instances but just getting private individuals to let hunters come in is not.In any event,there's nothing the PGC could do and they'd be wasting resources to try.


That's really not the point. You're not going to have one magical law passed to solve everything. For example, the NRA nibbled around the edges and got little victories for years. They would look for easy targets and make stuff happen. It all added up and gained momentum. Now they do whatever they want. Granted, it would never be on that scale because of the money involved but it's an example. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> I didn't say it would be easy, nothing really worth doing ever is... glad someone else pointed out how personal you seem to be taking this debate.....trust me when I say you are not the only one who put in countless hours in similarly minded endeavors. Now just imagine if you did all the work that you had mentioned and local politician sweeps in and poaches your efforts. Then imagine you and your dedicated friends get ousted from the group you founded when the group starts to move in more of a self-serving manner than a public manner. Then imagine that same local politician is elected to the PAGC Board of Commissioners while his cronies control one of the 4 largest land tracts in the county in which you reaide and do NOT allow public access and have a privileged list of members and a waiting list than NO ONE can actually move...
> 
> Worse part of this...everyone in this area knows it....
> 
> I don't buy for one minute that the PAGC could not form and fund an outreach program with incentives for private landowners to open their properties and once opened maintain reasonable oversight to ensure rotating, qualified membership on the properties. Same with connecting with other agencies both private and public in the same endeavor.
> 
> What would be "bad" about landowners lining up to enroll their properties? You think for a minute there would be more landowners than less in Chester County would turn away from having their taxes (or portion thereof) paid each year for opening their property to qualified hunters who are "managed" by a state agency. Management could be as simple or complex as they want....
> 
> I don't have all of the details, but to think somehting like this cannot be done is foolish, they have developed and funded far more complex programs.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Joe


Joe - The people who spend all their time pointing out why things won't work never make sh*t happen. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I didn't say it would be easy, nothing really worth doing ever is... glad someone else pointed out how personal you seem to be taking this debate.....trust me when I say you are not the only one who put in countless hours in similarly minded endeavors. Now just imagine if you did all the work that you had mentioned and local politician sweeps in and poaches your efforts. Then imagine you and your dedicated friends get ousted from the group you founded when the group starts to move in more of a self-serving manner than a public manner. Then imagine that same local politician is elected to the PAGC Board of Commissioners while his cronies control one of the 4 largest land tracts in the county in which you reaide and do NOT allow public access and have a privileged list of members and a waiting list than NO ONE can actually move...
> 
> Worse part of this...everyone in this area knows it....
> 
> I don't buy for one minute that the PAGC could not form and fund an outreach program with incentives for private landowners to open their properties and once opened maintain reasonable oversight to ensure rotating, qualified membership on the properties. Same with connecting with other agencies both private and public in the same endeavor.
> 
> What would be "bad" about landowners lining up to enroll their properties? You think for a minute there would be more landowners than less in Chester County would turn away from having their taxes (or portion thereof) paid each year for opening their property to qualified hunters who are "managed" by a state agency. Management could be as simple or complex as they want....
> 
> I don't have all of the details, but to think somehting like this cannot be done is foolish, they have developed and funded far more complex programs.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Joe


Wow Joe!! You don't paint a pretty picture either. Your takes sounds more aggravating than Dougs and I don't doubt what either of you are saying. 

It seems that if you want to get onto some of these properties, you have to make almost like a job and I want nothing to do with that. Hunting is a way of life for me but I hunt for enjoyment and these situations would just suck the fun right out if it for me.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I didn't say it would be easy, nothing really worth doing ever is... glad someone else pointed out how personal you seem to be taking this debate.....trust me when I say you are not the only one who put in countless hours in similarly minded endeavors. Now just imagine if you did all the work that you had mentioned and local politician sweeps in and poaches your efforts. Then imagine you and your dedicated friends get ousted from the group you founded when the group starts to move in more of a self-serving manner than a public manner. Then imagine that same local politician is elected to the PAGC Board of Commissioners while his cronies control one of the 4 largest land tracts in the county in which you reaide and do NOT allow public access and have a privileged list of members and a waiting list than NO ONE can actually move...
> 
> Worse part of this...everyone in this area knows it....
> 
> I don't buy for one minute that the PAGC could not form and fund an outreach program with incentives for private landowners to open their properties and once opened maintain reasonable oversight to ensure rotating, qualified membership on the properties. Same with connecting with other agencies both private and public in the same endeavor.
> 
> What would be "bad" about landowners lining up to enroll their properties? You think for a minute there would be more landowners than less in Chester County would turn away from having their taxes (or portion thereof) paid each year for opening their property to qualified hunters who are "managed" by a state agency. Management could be as simple or complex as they want....
> 
> I don't have all of the details, but to think somehting like this cannot be done is foolish, they have developed and funded far more complex programs.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Joe


I'm not sure about the details you mentioned but a very similar thing did happen in my situation.It took four years of work to get the board of directors to approve our plan.A month after they voted for it,the board changed over and a new president was elected.The first thing he did was oust our committee chairman and put his yes man in there.The committee chairman is allowed to appoint committee members and he booted a couple people and put some of his buddies on.These people were weekend warriors that new nothing about the habitat and just wanted access to easy targets.It's a long story but I said if the hunt ever lost it's original focus and turned into a private hunting club,I'd resign.I stuck around for a few more years and then called it quits when that started to happen.It's a situation that's better over a beer than on a message board.Trust me though,I fully understand what it's like to see politics ruin something that you devoted untold hours to.I still own property in there but I'm not a resident anymore.I also still get a couple dmap tags,shoot a couple doe but otherwise,have nothing to do with it.Supposedly there's a meeting next month about the hunt and I may show up just to stir some crap up.The guys on the committee are having a hard time killing deer and I've heard they they want to lower the number of dmap tags and cut non-property owners out.If that's the case,I'll show up just to remind them what the original intent of the hunt was.There's so many deer in there,a blind ******ed monkey could kill one but these guys can't kill any.they never wanted the habitat to improve.They just want an unlimited number of easy targets.

Any type of monetary benefit would have to be approved by the legislature.THAT'S NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN AND THE PGC has no control over that.No way would Wolf ever sign off on a tax break to open more private land for hunters.Pa is 80% private so that would be a huge chunk of tax money that the Philly schools would never get.Not happening.

It's a noble dream Joe.It's just not realistic.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> Joe - The people who spend all their time pointing out why things won't work never make sh*t happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I made it happen and as a result 3500 acres is now open that wasn't open before.I know what it takes to make it happen and it's far more complex than people realize.Again,this was in Clearfield county where hunting is a way of life.It would be much harder to do in Bucks or Chester counties.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Wow Joe!! You don't paint a pretty picture either. Your takes sounds more aggravating than Dougs and I don't doubt what either of you are saying.
> 
> It seems that if you want to get onto some of these properties, you have to make almost like a job and I want nothing to do with that. Hunting is a way of life for me but I hunt for enjoyment and these situations would just suck the fun right out if it for me.


That's precisely why I've stated that I probably wouldn't hunt if I WAS FORCED TO HUNT A FEW SMALL PROPERTIES.I'll take a deer density of 10 dpsm anyday if I don't have to deal with those hassles.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> That's precisely why I've stated that I probably wouldn't hunt if I WAS FORCED TO HUNT A FEW SMALL PROPERTIES.I'll take a deer density of 10 dpsm anyday if I don't have to deal with those hassles.


It is likely important to note that no one is forced to do anything...there is plenty of public land available in both 5C and 5D, HOWEVER, the deer often vacate these areas in favor of the smaller private tracts to avoid pressure and let me just say this...you havent seen pressure until you've tried to hunt places like Marsh Creek, French Creek, Ridley Creek State Parks on a fair-weathered fall day.

Good luck to those still getting out...
I'll be out in the morning for a few hours; hopefully there will still be a little snow left on the ground.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I'm not sure about the details you mentioned but a very similar thing did happen in my situation.It took four years of work to get the board of directors to approve our plan.A month after they voted for it,the board changed over and a new president was elected.The first thing he did was oust our committee chairman and put his yes man in there.The committee chairman is allowed to appoint committee members and he booted a couple people and put some of his buddies on.These people were weekend warriors that new nothing about the habitat and just wanted access to easy targets.It's a long story but I said if the hunt ever lost it's original focus and turned into a private hunting club,I'd resign.I stuck around for a few more years and then called it quits when that started to happen.It's a situation that's better over a beer than on a message board.Trust me though,I fully understand what it's like to see politics ruin something that you devoted untold hours to.I still own property in there but I'm not a resident anymore.I also still get a couple dmap tags,shoot a couple doe but otherwise,have nothing to do with it.Supposedly there's a meeting next month about the hunt and I may show up just to stir some crap up.The guys on the committee are having a hard time killing deer and I've heard they they want to lower the number of dmap tags and cut non-property owners out.If that's the case,I'll show up just to remind them what the original intent of the hunt was.There's so many deer in there,a blind ******ed monkey could kill one but these guys can't kill any.they never wanted the habitat to improve.They just want an unlimited number of easy targets.
> 
> Any type of monetary benefit would have to be approved by the legislature.THAT'S NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN AND THE PGC has no control over that.No way would Wolf ever sign off on a tax break to open more private land for hunters.Pa is 80% private so that would be a huge chunk of tax money that the Philly schools would never get.Not happening.
> 
> It's a noble dream Joe.It's just not realistic.


Tell us again how great you are, I don't think it came through the first ten times you posted ((sheesh))


----------



## 138104

With the picture a few of you paint, I would give up hunting if my only option was to hunt SEPA.


----------



## 12-Ringer

It's an HBS morning this morning that's for sure.

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Perry24 said:


> With the picture a few of you paint, I would give up hunting if my only option was to hunt SEPA.


Agree similar situation for me where i live,and i wont hunt here anymore


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> I made it happen and as a result 3500 acres is now open that wasn't open before.I know what it takes to make it happen and it's far more complex than people realize.Again,this was in Clearfield county where hunting is a way of life.It would be much harder to do in Bucks or Chester counties.


I'm glad you did that. Maybe now you can also stop broadcasting your negativity. 

Nobody ever said these were easy problems to solve. Not sure why you have to keep pointing out the difficulty when everybody agreed with that before you even chimed in. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> It's an HBS morning this morning that's for sure.
> 
> Joe


Good luck! 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

This is why I hunt Md...... All U have to do is go back through the thread and almost everyone has had a down season. 


QUOTE=Perry24;1084457233]With the picture a few of you paint, I would give up hunting if my only option was to hunt SEPA.[/QUOTE]


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> It's an HBS morning this morning that's for sure.
> 
> Joe


Ru in the same spot as last night Joe?


----------



## davydtune

Well everyone, good luck to those few that can still hunt and congrats to all that had a successful season :wink: This is the time of the year that I leave AT, can't stand the stir craziness that comes after the seasons on this site. On top of that I'll be on the road a good bit gigging with the band for the next 8 months so my time becomes short. I will post up a pic once I get my buck back from the taxi but other than that I'll see you all next fall


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Tell us again how great you are, I don't think it came through the first ten times you posted ((sheesh))



I never made one statement about me being great In that post or any other post.I have a fair amount of experience with this so what I said is not speculation.You have guys in 5c killing piles of deer and you have guys not seeing any on the few small properties that they have access to.That's just the way it is and that's how the demographics work in urban areas.It's nothing more than an access problem and not a result of any failed policies by the PGC.Can you work to get permission?In some cases absolutely but it's an uphill battle that no state agency would devote the resources to.

The PGC can't grant tax relief for landowners who open up their land.That's a legislative issue and it would have to start there,Bombard your legislators down that way and tell them what you want.They can't even get a bill off the table to allow leased tracking dogs.Does anyone really think they'll vote to grant some sort of tax relief so every property owner in Pa would get a break for opening their land to hunters?Do you really think our left wing liberal,tax and spend,ant-hunting governor would sign off on it?AGAIN,it's a noble thought but it's not practical.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> I'm glad you did that. Maybe now you can also stop broadcasting your negativity.
> 
> Nobody ever said these were easy problems to solve. Not sure why you have to keep pointing out the difficulty when everybody agreed with that before you even chimed in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's not just about pointing out the difficulty.It's about pointing out what simply won't work and why the PGC can't do anything about it.You have people blaming them for everything and there's very little they can do.It can be done but if you want to be successful,there's a process.I don't have a clue how I would even go about it in an urban environment.If I were really interested,the first call I'd make is to whitetail management association.They have a very successful program in the urban areas and they know how to deal with communities and officials in that type of environment.When we started working on an actual plan for a controlled hunt,the first person I called was a guy named Joe from wma.He's was extremely helpful and I did follow a lot of his advise.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> It is likely important to note that no one is forced to do anything...there is plenty of public land available in both 5C and 5D, HOWEVER, the deer often vacate these areas in favor of the smaller private tracts to avoid pressure and let me just say this...you havent seen pressure until you've tried to hunt places like Marsh Creek, French Creek, Ridley Creek State Parks on a fair-weathered fall day.
> 
> Good luck to those still getting out...
> I'll be out in the morning for a few hours; hopefully there will still be a little snow left on the ground.
> 
> Joe


I remember what the pressure used to be like in the early 80's all across the northern part of the state.I couldn't even imagine what it would be like trying to cram all those hunters into small chunks of public land,near huge population centers.I agree that it stinks.I just don't see a logical answer.I'd most likely do what Jacob odes and head to Maryland.In TL we had about 200 hunters on 3500 acres and they were never there at the same time.I didn't like dealing with that kind of pressure,which is why I hunt public land 99% of the time.I used to see people hunting in there that I know for a fact had no business being back there and I never approached or ran a single person off because it was no big deal.I'd just find another spot where no one was hunting.I couldn't imagine hunting a small property that you actually have to protect from trespassers and thieves.It wouldn't be worth it to me and if I wanted to hunt,I'd look for another alternative.

Good luck Joe.I hope you close the deal on the deer you're after.If anyone deserves a grand slam at the end of this season,you do.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Used to be a group in Bucks Co that contracted, for lack of better words, with municipality's for access to private property. Not sure if it still exists.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


There are more than one group like this in Bucks and Montgomery Counties, Ecologics being one. They are contracted with the Heritage Conservancy and from what i underestand are appointed different farms to hunt. They hunt a large property right next to me and have decimated the deer population, specifically doe. Any given day there are at least 2 trucks parked there and at least five different hunters that hunt there. Since they have been contracted there the doe numbers in the surrounding area are down from my estimation 75 %. This is from trail cam pictures and actual sightings. I have seen 2 doe in person this year on my property as opposed to 35-50 a season 5 years ago.

It's basically like joining a lease. I looked into it but they basically wanted you to sign your life away to join.


----------



## dougell

Matt,the reason those organizations are successful at it is because so many landowners don't trust hunters on their land if they don't know them.These organizations screen hunters and they have to follow strict rules.Eventually,they develop a network and in most cases,they squeeze out everyone who isn't a member and may have had a chance to hunt those properties.It's certainly not for everyone and I doubt I'd be interested as well unless it was a last resort.


----------



## dougell

Matt,do you have any idea how many deer they kill in that area in a given year?


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Matt,do you have any idea how many deer they kill in that area in a given year?


Here's a case study where Whitetail Associates implemented a plan in Upper Makefield. http://www.whitetailassociates.com/case-study.html

Eccologix stated that they took 20 does off a property in just two days.


----------



## pope125

Back in the stand this afternoon !! Got a good feeling .


----------



## Applebag

Good luck Pope. Your patience will be rewarded... Sooner or later!


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Back in the stand this afternoon !! Got a good feeling .


Really?If I was out in this weather,I wouldn't be able to feel a thing lol.We had a wind chill of -15 this morning.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Really?If I was out in this weather,I wouldn't be able to feel a thing lol.We had a wind chill of -15 this morning.


I worked in the cold for close to 30 years and the cold does not bother me , just looked at the weather saying feels like 15 . I have hunted in temps -20 with no problems .


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Matt,do you have any idea how many deer they kill in that area in a given year?





fap1800 said:


> Here's a case study where Whitetail Associates implemented a plan in Upper Makefield. http://www.whitetailassociates.com/case-study.html
> 
> Eccologix stated that they took 20 does off a property in just two days.


I don't but like I said earlier I hardly see any doe at my spot 1/4 mile upstream, and I never see any doe out in the cut corn field on their property, where I used to see 10 to 15 a night in the fields. I believe it has to be similar to Colin's data. One sit in early fall I saw three different spikes a six pointer and a four pointer in an hour and a half. Plenty of 1.5 to 2.5 year olds


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Back in the stand this afternoon !! Got a good feeling .


Good luck Bob!


----------



## dougell

You're a better man than me.The older I get,the more I hate it.I live on a horse farm and I'm out in it all the time.It never fails that something always breaks down in this winter and there's nothing I hate more than working on something with frozen fingers.I'm in a barn every morning at 6:00am.The instant I open the door and walk into this weather,it puts me in a bad mood.It was so cold this morning,my insulated buckets were frozen solid and that rarely happens.There's no way I'd want to kill a deer bad enough to sit out in this crap.Moving around is one thing but sitting in a tree?I'm not man enough.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> I don't but like I said earlier I hardly see any doe at my spot 1/4 mile upstream, and I never see any doe out in the cut corn field on their property, where I used to see 10 to 15 a night in the fields. I believe it has to be similar to Colin's data. One sit in early fall I saw three different spikes a six pointer and a four pointer in an hour and a half. Plenty of 1.5 to 2.5 year olds


It would be interesting to find out.I wonder if the landowner would know?Back in 1994 they green tagged an 1100 acre farm that I used to hunt on.All that program did was allowed does to be shot all during the rifle season and then again after christmas but you could use rifles.That was in the days of ridiculous deer densities and very heavy pressure.That farm got bombarded and they took over 150 does off that farm that year.It was such a circus that the farmer never green tagged it again.It was pretty slim pickens for a few years after that but the deer herd did eventually bounce back.


----------



## pope125

Nothing tonight !


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ru in the same spot as last night Joe?


Yes, what an awesome morning, man I swear by this HBS...I stayed on stand almost 30-minutes long than I would have been able to without it and not because of just the warmth...you see I have a job where the expected attire is a suit...I was in my HBS in this morning wearing nothing else other than my Merino base layers and a 300wt fleece jacket. I have to get changed behind a small business complex, but it takes just a few seconds, out of the HBS, and into my Brooks Brothers....pretty slick. The HBS into a tote in the back and in less than 5-minutes (thankfully because of the temps), I am on my way to the office. That was certainly not the case before when I'd be layered up, head-t-toe...in fact, I probably would NOT have hunted today if I didn't have the HBS. Not only does this thing call me toasty warm, it has increased my time on stand in more ways the one....

Had a good morning, only saw one deer, the same spike, he cruised by at 15 yards. Saw a gorgeous fox, they always seem to look a little better with snow as the backdrop. Didn't get out in time to get to the stand this afternoon, so I positioned myself up on the highway with my binos and nothing appeared tonight. Made me feel o.k. about not being down in there this afternoon...time is running short, I hope this guy makes a mistake before I do....if things don't work out soon, I might take a doe next week, just to put a little more in the freezer as a different spot in 5D has been holding doe pretty regularly (remember I screwed up and didn't get a 5C tag)

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Matt,the reason those organizations are successful at it is because so many landowners don't trust hunters on their land if they don't know them.These organizations screen hunters and they have to follow strict rules.Eventually,they develop a network and in most cases,they squeeze out everyone who isn't a member and may have had a chance to hunt those properties.It's certainly not for everyone and I doubt I'd be interested as well unless it was a last resort.


...and why couldn't the PAGC do something similar...except the squeezing out part of course:wink:
develop a program in which hunters are evaluated, screened and assigned a specific property from a list of properties that is established using some criteria...
rosters are certified annually by the PAGC with a guarantee that membership is selected randomly each year.
those hunters successful in the evaluation and screening process sign a waiver, which includes the expected rules of conduct which are likely over and above the regulations set by the Commission. The waiver includes a termination clause if it is determined rules are violated.
Landowners are provided with rosters, which are complete with all hunter contact information...

I don't think this is unrealistic...

Joe


----------



## jfehr60

I just want to find some sheds!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

jfehr60 said:


> I just want to find some sheds!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Buddy in KS texted me and saying the buck there are starting to drop. I have seen about a dozen or so in the past two weeks, all still carrying. I have a couple cams out in an area that I cannot hunt. I have the corn/mineral/alfalfa going in these areas and have cams on each site. I will likely pull one of those cams on Friday to see what's what...I didn't see any sheds when I was setting these cams or preparing the sites.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Saw alot a deer this afternoon. Only ones that came close were 2 spike's and a forkie. My bud about 80 yards away shot a big doe.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfehr60

12-Ringer said:


> Buddy in KS texted me and saying the buck there are starting to drop. I have seen about a dozen or so in the past two weeks, all still carrying. I have a couple cams out in an area that I cannot hunt. I have the corn/mineral/alfalfa going in these areas and have cams on each site. I will likely pull one of those cams on Friday to see what's what...I didn't see any sheds when I was setting these cams or preparing the sites.
> 
> Joe


What kind of mineral do you put out?? I have a camera out with corn behind the house and just have does coming to it for now. Bucks just aren't around that I have seen. 

I heard they were dropping already out in the mid west as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Saw alot a deer this afternoon. Only ones that came close were 2 spike's and a forkie. My bud about 80 yards away shot a big doe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Nice...glad you had some action, always helps keep you warm...I meant to tell you a while back...love the new avatar!!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

I'll be at it tomorrow morning. Planning on taking the climber out for the first time in a while.


----------



## Sight Window

I passed on three yearling does this afternoon


----------



## 12-Ringer

jfehr60 said:


> What kind of mineral do you put out?? I have a camera out with corn behind the house and just have does coming to it for now. Bucks just aren't around that I have seen.
> 
> I heard they were dropping already out in the mid west as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


50lbs Dumore Spring Mineral mix
20lbs Mor-m-Lass dried molasses
50lbs of whole corn

Blend together and spread 5-gallon bucket worth over a bed of alfalfa....I usually top off the alfalfa spread every 10 days or so....it doesn't last long and the colder it gets, the faster it goes.

Had a tough time finding a bale of alfalfa this year...so many try to pass off an alfalfa "blend"....deer won't eat hay/straw, but will devour alfalfa.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Never got out this morning. With two deer already in the freezer and buck sightings at the lowest in years for me, a 4am wake-up to 20 degree weather was not appealing.


----------



## jfehr60

12-Ringer said:


> 50lbs Dumore Spring Mineral mix
> 20lbs Mor-m-Lass dried molasses
> 50lbs of whole corn
> 
> Blend together and spread 5-gallon bucket worth over a bed of alfalfa....I usually top off the alfalfa spread every 10 days or so....it doesn't last long and the colder it gets, the faster it goes.
> 
> Had a tough time finding a bale of alfalfa this year...so many try to pass off an alfalfa "blend"....deer won't eat hay/straw, but will devour alfalfa.
> 
> Joe


I was going to say, how long does that last you? Summer I dump out 100lbs of corn a week. They destroy it. Once they find it I usually switch to a tub of lucky buck and it's good for the rest of the year. Next year I am starting a little later to cut costs down a bit 

Now I dumped corn out about 4 days ago and it's still there. I just don't think they all found it yet. The whole process can get a bit pricey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> ...and why couldn't the PAGC do something similar...except the squeezing out part of course:wink:
> develop a program in which hunters are evaluated, screened and assigned a specific property from a list of properties that is established using some criteria...
> rosters are certified annually by the PAGC with a guarantee that membership is selected randomly each year.
> those hunters successful in the evaluation and screening process sign a waiver, which includes the expected rules of conduct which are likely over and above the regulations set by the Commission. The waiver includes a termination clause if it is determined rules are violated.
> Landowners are provided with rosters, which are complete with all hunter contact information...
> 
> I don't think this is unrealistic...
> 
> Joe


Joe, don't they do this with the Lottery hunts in Chester county for certain Township and county land. They only problem is the wait list is now 2 years long.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> ...and why couldn't the PAGC do something similar...except the squeezing out part of course:wink:
> develop a program in which hunters are evaluated, screened and assigned a specific property from a list of properties that is established using some criteria...
> rosters are certified annually by the PAGC with a guarantee that membership is selected randomly each year.
> those hunters successful in the evaluation and screening process sign a waiver, which includes the expected rules of conduct which are likely over and above the regulations set by the Commission. The waiver includes a termination clause if it is determined rules are violated.
> Landowners are provided with rosters, which are complete with all hunter contact information...
> 
> I don't think this is unrealistic...
> 
> Joe


I DON'T Think that's all that unrealistic.I have my doubts that it would make much of a difference and thruthfully,you could do it without costing any money.The PGC has a biolosist tasked with dealing with the urban deer situation.It may not be a bad idea to contact that person,bring it up at a quarterly meeting or ask the UBP to help.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Joe, don't they do this with the Lottery hunts in Chester county for certain Township and county land. They only problem is the wait list is now 2 years long.


Nope, there is no involvement from the PAGC in those, they are run by the local municipalities. The reasons the lists are so long is because they aren't rotated and the same folks get the same access year after year, while you and I are on the sidelines over that same time span. One of he best around this areas is Warwick Township Park...they do a nice job and just about anyone who is proficient at 20-yards with their bow and understands the basic rules and regulations has a fair chance of joining each year. They have some practices and rules that I wish they'd consider revising regarding stands and timing of selection. I'd like to be able to scout all summer but you don't' find out your zone until August, sometime late August.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

jfehr60 said:


> I was going to say, how long does that last you? Summer I dump out 100lbs of corn a week. They destroy it. Once they find it I usually switch to a tub of lucky buck and it's good for the rest of the year. Next year I am starting a little later to cut costs down a bit
> 
> *Now I dumped corn out about 4 days ago and it's still there*. I just don't think they all found it yet. The whole process can get a bit pricey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not saying don't do this but I hope you are aware of the issues surrounding introducing corn now. If not, please look it up.


----------



## jfehr60

vonfoust said:


> I'm not saying don't do this but I hope you are aware of the issues surrounding introducing corn now. If not, please look it up.


I am aware. I am not introducing anything, they are always in near by crop fields eating left over crops. My plan is just bringing them over my side a little. It's a pain but I don't put out huge amounts , only some at a time. I need to start looking into making my own feeder so it can do it for me. 

I do understand making people aware of it but I do not have enough fingers to count all the people that have loads of corn out right now and they truly do not give a flying. Thanks for the heads up though, hopefully others that read this look it up. I also might add they are not here eating every second. Not even every day. They have to much beans and corn to eat in the surrounding area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Not sure if corn is so bad why Pa would allow permits to feed with corn only? I know it's small amounts but dosent make too much sense to me


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Not sure if corn is so bad why Pa would allow permits to feed with corn only? I know it's small amounts but dosent make too much sense to me


Not necessarily the corn but the timing on introducing it is the problem. jfehr60 glad you are aware and pay attention to it is all. You are correct in that many people just don't realize the issues.


----------



## jfehr60

vonfoust said:


> Not necessarily the corn but the timing on introducing it is the problem. jfehr60 glad you are aware and pay attention to it is all. You are correct in that many people just don't realize the issues.


Technically we all should slowly introduce corn to the deer starting back in November if we want to feed now but obviously we can not do that. Now that I have my own three acres my house resides on, I am looking to get a feeder. My little girl loves watching the deer, squirrels, and so on. 

It's just like anything else you aren't allowed to bait during the season and I constantly here about people with "bait" out during the season. If they outlaw corn to attract deer then you will have that same group of people doing the same thing. Feeders are probably the best thing you can do since it will only put out so much at a time instead of a huge pile. Just my take. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Not sure if corn is so bad why Pa would allow permits to feed with corn only? I know it's small amounts but dosent make too much sense to me


+

Good point.I've often wondered that myself although it is supposed to be regulated so only small amounts are used.I can't speak for the SE part of the state but I'd never feed corn up here during the winter.It pulls the deer away from where they should be wintering,it's never enough to do any good and it makes them cross roads.It also gives predators a chance to key in on them.If they haven't been eating it all fall and you suddenly introduce it to their diet this time of year, it absolutely can kill them.Almost Every year elk die up here from acitosis because people feed them corn.It's probably not as big of an issue in fragmented areas with plenty or cornfields.


----------



## jacobh

Last yr they fined a guy for feeding a elk corn and killing it by acidosis now it's ok to bait with it? Again Im aware it's small amounts but it makes zero sense to tell guys don't feed deer corn over the winter yet they say it's ok to put it in a feeder if we issue U a permit???


----------



## dougell

Yeah,I agree.I have no idea why if they're going to let people bait in the SRA's that they force them to use corn.


----------



## nicko

Interesting read on rumen acidosis on the PAGC website. Ironically, it says at the end of the article...."In Pennsylvania, the Game Commission prohibits feeding of elk and feeding of deer is strongly discouraged." Very contradictory when you consider the bait they say hunters must use is corn. Maybe their hope is that if the hunters can't kill the deer, the corn will. 

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=1725748&mode=2


----------



## jfehr60

Very interesting. So I am allowed to use corn but at the same time I am not. It's one of those amusing fine lines. All I know is I am not abusing it in my own eyes where deer are dropping from the bait pile or any where close. 

Still very interesting read. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Corn is fine, just not by itself, in large cquanitites, an areas where they don't regularly consume it.....the introduction of any sucrose based element with corn is fine, same as with the intorduction of any "protien" with the corn....keep in mind just about any bean (more specifically legume) is much higher in protien than anthing else they can get this time of year...peanuts are awesome and can be found at just about any farmers market for almost nothing.....I have settled on my concoction as it brings em and holds em close all year. I want as many deer on my feeding areas as possible in the winter...i run my cams to evaluate the herd and provides great areas to introduce newbies to shed hunting...this is the first year I have had a difficult time with alfalfa...a bale goes a long way....

Joe


----------



## dougell

jfehr60 said:


> Very interesting. So I am allowed to use corn but at the same time I am not. It's one of those amusing fine lines. All I know is I am not abusing it in my own eyes where deer are dropping from the bait pile or any where close.
> 
> Still very interesting read.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can bait in the SRA's with corn and you can feed corn to deer anywhere in the state.You just can't feed the elk or bears.It's not a fine line at all.If you're feeding deer and you start getting elk or bears to come in,you'll get fined.


----------



## Hindy30

*Proposal to Increase License Cost*

I don't remember this being discussed, but maybe it was. PA is currently the 2d cheapest state for buying a resident hunting license. 

I did hear about the proposed increase but didn't hear about: "An Ultimate Outdoorsmen discounted license, which would offer privileges combining the resident adult, bear, archery, muzzleloader, furtaker, migratory game bird and special wild turkey licenses is also proposed". I like the UOD license idea...

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=2126152&mode=2


----------



## schlep1967

dougell said:


> You can bait in the SRA's with corn and you can feed corn to deer anywhere in the state.You just can't feed the elk or bears.It's not a fine line at all.If you're feeding deer and you start getting elk or bears to come in,you'll get fined.


Not true. You are not allowed to feed deer in the CWD area's.


----------



## Mathias

I've run a feeder at my place upstate in years past. Initially I used only corn then a corn pellet mix. Regardless the deer would browse, hit the feed and then move on to browse again. Something told me they knew what they were doing....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Back at it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

Good luck tonight. Great looking spot. Can almost see a deer strolling through there it looks so nice!


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> Back at it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


It's funny. A week ago, I was kinda glad my season was over because it was the most frustrating one that I could remember. But now I'm already thinking about spring turkey, my spring mineral recipe, and feeling cooped up. That picture isn't helping!


----------



## fap1800

Hindy30 said:


> I don't remember this being discussed, but maybe it was. PA is currently the 2d cheapest state for buying a resident hunting license.
> 
> I did hear about the proposed increase but didn't hear about: "An Ultimate Outdoorsmen discounted license, which would offer privileges combining the resident adult, bear, archery, muzzleloader, furtaker, migratory game bird and special wild turkey licenses is also proposed". I like the UOD license idea...
> 
> http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=2126152&mode=2


I have no problem as a resident with their proposed increase over the next 5 years. I'll gladly pay it. I'm not exactly sure what the figures are for NR license sales, but I bet if they hike them to $200 then add in the $75 for the archery stamp and an additional $75 per doe, they'll have the same problem NY had...a sharp decline in NR hunters. Who is going to pay $350 to hunt deer in PA? This isn't IL.

Simple math...duh. Looks like they sold 46,157 NR licenses for 14/15 season.


----------



## vonfoust

Hindy30 said:


> It's funny. A week ago, I was kinda glad my season was over because it was the most frustrating one that I could remember. But now I'm already thinking about spring turkey, my spring mineral recipe, and feeling cooped up. That picture isn't helping!


Right there with you. I'm glad we got a puppy because my wife will let me get the dogs out of the house without an argument:wink:


----------



## dougell

schlep1967 said:


> Not true. You are not allowed to feed deer in the CWD area's.


True.


----------



## jfehr60

So does anyone have any homemade mineral that the deer hammer here in pa? I know there is a thread on it but would to hear what you guys are using here. Unless... It's a secret of course. . 

Good luck to those who are out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Mathias said:


> Back at it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Looks like a great spot, good luck!


----------



## Hindy30

jfehr60 said:


> So does anyone have any homemade mineral that the deer hammer here in pa? I know there is a thread on it but would to hear what you guys are using here. Unless... It's a secret of course. .
> 
> Good luck to those who are out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got this from a QDMA forum a few years ago. The deer definitely hammer it, and it's supposedly good for them. (Prices have gone up, but it's still pretty cheap!)

1 part Di-calcium phosphate, this is a dairy feed additive bought at feed stores. 
2 parts Trace mineral salt, the red and loose kind without the medications. 
1 part Stock salt.


----------



## pope125

jfehr60 said:


> So does anyone have any homemade mineral that the deer hammer here in pa? I know there is a thread on it but would to hear what you guys are using here. Unless... It's a secret of course. .
> 
> Good luck to those who are out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fine Mixing Salt
Mono Cal
Dried Molasses
Trace Mineral


----------



## primal-bow

in today butler eagle a farmer lost about 70 whitetail deer and 150 wild boars on foxburg road


----------



## LetThemGrow

kgtech said:


> in today butler eagle a farmer lost about 70 whitetail deer and 150 wild boars on foxburg road


http://www.butlereagle.com/article/20160113/NEWS12/701149861&template=palmart


----------



## primal-bow

LetThemGrow said:


> http://www.butlereagle.com/article/20160113/NEWS12/701149861&template=palmart


do you live by there?


----------



## dspell20

That is a quick way to increase the genetic poll in Butler County


----------



## Hindy30

dspell20 said:


> That is a quick way to increase the genetic poll in Butler County


LOL, they should have cut holes in the fence during the rut... I'd be a little worried about the boars, they are like big rats in the way they evade and multiply.


----------



## pope125

Back at it in the morning , sitting a set that I have not been to since first week of November .


----------



## LetThemGrow

kgtech said:


> do you live by there?


Nope. I just figured I would save folks time by posting a direct link.


----------



## Mathias

Saw a dozen or so does on opposite side of creek. 3 deer crossed at sundown, a half rack 3pt, a spike and a button. What is it with all the tiny bucks and me this year?!?


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Saw a dozen or so does on opposite side of creek. 3 deer crossed at sundown, a half rack 3pt, a spike and a button. What is it with all the tiny bucks and me this year?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That was me last year. I feel your pain. Any idea of how many stand hours you've logged?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfehr60

Mathias said:


> Saw a dozen or so does on opposite side of creek. 3 deer crossed at sundown, a half rack 3pt, a spike and a button. What is it with all the tiny bucks and me this year?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You are not the only one. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

All set..we'll see if something decent cooperates this morning.

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> All set..we'll see if something decent cooperates this morning.
> 
> Joe


Good luck Joe!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Bob are you still planning on climbing a tree and making a noise like an apple this morning?


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Bob are you still planning on climbing a tree and making a noise like an apple this morning?


Darrin , whatever it takes at this point. I'm all settled in for a couple hour sit this morning .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Darrin , whatever it takes at this point. I'm all settled in for a couple hour sit this morning .


10-4 good luck!!


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> All set..we'll see if something decent cooperates this morning.
> 
> Joe





pope125 said:


> Darrin , whatever it takes at this point. I'm all settled in for a couple hour sit this morning .


Good luck guys!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Goodluck all! Joe hope that bid boy shows!


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Jealous...i'm watching the sunrise from my cell.


----------



## Mathias

Phone or prison?!?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Phone or prison?!?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



LMAO That's a classic right there


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Phone or prison?!?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The cell is my desk at work. At least I have a window.


----------



## Mathias

Unfortunately we're both seeing the same number of deer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just had a mom with two yearlings come through...hopefully a sign of more to come...

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Joe. If that happens here there'll be 2 more for the orphanage....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Could not ask for a better morning !


----------



## nicko

I don't think we're in Kansas anymore.


----------



## goathillinpa

Just got a call from a buddy of mine who owns some property we hunt, The farmer next to him said there where 6 buck in his field Wednesday evening and two of them where huge. We will be in a stand by mid afternoon, Still holding out hope I can put down a mature buck.


----------



## pope125

goathillinpa said:


> Just got a call from a buddy of mine who owns some property we hunt, The farmer next to him said there where 6 buck in his field Wednesday evening and two of them where huge. We will be in a stand by mid afternoon, Still holding out hope I can put down a mature buck.


Goat , Good luck !! Where you located ??


----------



## nicko

Key west touchdown. I only things I'll be hunting the next few days are food, drink, and sunshine.


----------



## jacobh

Have fun Nick Im about ready for a vacation myself


----------



## goathillinpa

Pope, I will be in southern 2B tonight.

Nicko, I am jealous, the wife and I love Key West!


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Key west touchdown. I only things I'll be hunting the next few days are food, drink, and sunshine.


You look a little uptight in that picture.Maybe it's a good thing you're on vacation lol.


----------



## nicko

It was 11:30 am but who cares.

Just had bacon, lobster, tomato eggs Benedict.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice morning...a doe and her two yearlings passed within 5 feet of my ground position and never knew I was there, so I was very happy about that...I even drew on them just to see if I could and no issue slipping out of the HBS or drawing the Rize undetected. Saw a fox, possum and best of all a bald eagle. It was really cool, tried several times to get a pic, but nothing recognizable turned out. In my way to check some trailcams in another location, can't hunt this evening, wife's turn for a night out so the kids and I will be up to something....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

goathillinpa said:


> Pope, I will be in southern 2B tonight.
> 
> Nicko, I am jealous, the wife and I love Key West!


Agreed, we do too. Have fun!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## goathillinpa

Nicko if you like tacos, there is a place wright down by Captain Tonys that has maybe the best tacos I ever had. But then again everything tastes great after their captains punch.


----------



## pope125

Back at it this afternoon !!


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> It was 11:30 am but who cares.
> 
> Just had bacon, lobster, tomato eggs Benedict.


There is no bad time for a bloody Mary. In fact, the earlier the better IMO.


----------



## nicko

goathillinpa said:


> Nicko if you like tacos, there is a place wright down by Captain Tonys that has maybe the best tacos I ever had. But then again everything tastes great after their captains punch.



Captains punch.......mmmmmmm.


----------



## 12-Ringer

First shed of the year....


















PA shed thread coming soon...

Joe


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> It was 11:30 am but who cares.
> 
> Just had bacon, lobster, tomato eggs Benedict.





fap1800 said:


> There is no bad time for a bloody Mary. In fact, the earlier the better IMO.


Eggs benedict with a bloody mary sounds killer right now. My son has a game at 7am tomorrow, maybe I can convince to go to brunch after...


----------



## Mathias

Ordered my Spring gobbler getter today: Impulse 34 V-Grip in Max-1 camo. First Elite in quite some time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Ordered my Spring gobbler getter today: Impulse 34 V-Grip in Max-1 camo. First Elite in quite some time.


You'll love it...they shoot great!

Joe


----------



## pope125

This late season has been the worst for deer movement , and this season can't get over soon enough . Late season has been one big waist of time ! BOY DO I MISS OHIO . I think its time to start looking for a few leases in Ohio .


----------



## jacobh

Pope youe late season has been my whole season!!!! At least at some point U saw a good amount of deer! Something has to change with this state


----------



## jfehr60

Nice shed find!! I can't wait to get out for some walks. Hopefully in a couple years I can get a dog to help me out. Just way to busy right now for it. 

Pope do you hunt private or public in Ohio?? I might be headed out for a day or two in the spring to look at some public land. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Pope youe late season has been my whole season!!!! At least at some point U saw a good amount of deer! Something has to change with this state


Scott, And the gun hunters were going to town tonight . :sad:


----------



## pope125

jfehr60 said:


> Nice shed find!! I can't wait to get out for some walks. Hopefully in a couple years I can get a dog to help me out. Just way to busy right now for it.
> 
> Pope do you hunt private or public in Ohio?? I might be headed out for a day or two in the spring to look at some public land.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hunted all private land .


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> Nice morning...a doe and her two yearlings passed within 5 feet of my ground position and never knew I was there, so I was very happy about that...I even drew on them just to see if I could and no issue slipping out of the HBS or drawing the Rize undetected. Saw a fox, possum and best of all a bald eagle. It was really cool, tried several times to get a pic, but nothing recognizable turned out. In my way to check some trailcams in another location, can't hunt this evening, wife's turn for a night out so the kids and I will be up to something....
> 
> Joe


I have been hearing about more and more bald eagles sighting in 5d and 5c. My friend went back the next day to find a Doe last week and found a turkey vulture and a bald eagle at the deer when he got to it. Unfortunately the foxes did a number on the deer. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Doe down! Season over.... Well maybe. Still got one tag. That was a long uphill drag, time for a beer! Good luck everyone


----------



## jacobh

Bob I haven't even hunted Pa in weeks. Im so sick at what it's become I can't even begin to tell u how I feel




pope125 said:


> Scott, And the gun hunters were going to town tonight . :sad:


----------



## jacobh

Here's a immature eagle at my moms house in Limerick. Sorry for the poor pic it's actually my cell phone through binos haha it's about 100 yds or so


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> This late season has been the worst for deer movement , and this season can't get over soon enough . Late season has been one big waist of time ! BOY DO I MISS OHIO . I think its time to start looking for a few leases in Ohio .


I'm in.....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfehr60

How much would be looking to pay for a lease?? I'm interested for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

jfehr60 said:


> How much would be looking to pay for a lease?? I'm interested for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll say this finding a lease will not be easy . As far as how much that depends.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Scott, And the gun hunters were going to town tonight . :sad:


Here too....I heard more shots this afternoon than I did on opening day[emoji107] 

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Goose hunters or small game by chance?


----------



## 12-Ringer

My wife and I saw a bald eagle last week at the Newlin Grist Mill in Chadds Ford last week. She did get a good shot with her phone...I'll get her to send it to me and post. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Goose hunters or small game by chance?


I highly doubt it....at least in the area I was in...did see two trucks parked out on 100, my guess is they were driving the small patches...

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Slinging lead at all the shed bucks......

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Slinging lead at all the shed bucks......
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Probably....sad!

I found a stand not 35 yards off of the driveway of the private property that I hunt in Glenmoore. The drive is 1/4 mile long and the stand very near the end, furthest from the home. It is 20+' up with screw in steps the entire way. I wasn't equipped to remove the stand at that moment, but it will come down at some point in the next few days. Just cannot believe how brazen some folks can get....

Joe


----------



## avidarcher88pa

I hear you. I found a climber attached to bottom of tree, and a ladder stand down where they bed in the thick stuff both on same horse farm, probably places they thought nobody went into. Sadly homeowner passed on Christmas eve. Now no hunting, except for the trespassers /poachers I guess.


----------



## jacobh

Dang Joe and on a Friday yet!!! I can kinda see like today being active but now even Fridays?? I drive to work before sun up everyday and in the past 5 yrs I've noticed less and less deer. I use to see at least a dz a day now I literally see none. All year so far I'll bet I've only seen 6 on my way to work! Things are bad


----------



## Winston_7

jacobh said:


> Dang Joe and on a Friday yet!!! I can kinda see like today being active but now even Fridays?? I drive to work before sun up everyday and in the past 5 yrs I've noticed less and less deer. I use to see at least a dz a day now I literally see none. All year so far I'll bet I've only seen 6 on my way to work! Things are bad


I concur. I see less and less deer every year no matter where I'm hunting. I used to get 40+ different bucks on all my trail cams combined, this year with 4 more out I only saw 16 different bucks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

With a week to go here in SE Pa I took some time to reflect back upon my season.
It was w/o a doubt the worst season I've had. 
Someone asked me here how many hours I've spent in stand this year. It would lie somewhere between "too many" and "not enough", depending upon who you would ask at my house!
I once again spent too few hours at my place upstate, where I knew there were some damn nice bucks. In fact the only shooters I saw all year, save one in my yard in November, were there.
But looking at deer numbers throughout the year, my 'local' herd seemed to be approx 25% of what it was last year. I'm at a loss why that occurred in such a short time? Common sense and logic tells me that it cannot be a mass kill or die off. 
Now I have seen a steady and year by year decline in deer numbers at some of the properties I hunt. One in particular is simply due to constant recurring trespassing and over kill.
My sightings on mature bucks was way off this year. Two year old bucks seemed to be relatively plentiful and I was constantly surrounded by buttons and 1 1/2 years olds. So much so that one afternoon upstate I had 8 deer in my plot, all in the latter group.
The majority of my bowhunting friends did not kill a mature buck this year, a trend that seemed to prevail here as well. Weather during the rut and surrounding times frame was as we know horrible.
This in and of itself had me thinking that 2016 is going to be great!
But then I reflect back on the lack of shooter buck sightings...
One thing is certain, we will all be out there this Fall with high hopes and expectations and simply happy once again to be in the stand :archery:


----------



## nicko

Thanks for the season recap Matt. I think many of us had our seasons play out the same as yours. 

I'll say my season has been a disappointment when I am able to put deer in the freezer. But sightings as a whole were definitely down for me too.


----------



## jacobh

So are ARs not working in our area? IVe seen 1 decent buck on cam all yr down from 3-4 yrs ago where I had 4-5 shooters on cam. Maybe not huge but older. I again as I've said all along do not feel the current ARs and WMU are working for our area and if nothing else are hurting our deer numbers. Again Im sure Im the minority but a lot are starting to see what I have been saying for the past 3 yrs on this site. I tried warning about it and basically was told I didn't know what I was doing well sadly U are all seeing it now. We have to unite and get things changed. I have already sent emails to the PGC asking for them to take a long look at what's going on and make changes. I suggest U guys do the same




Mathias said:


> With a week to go here in SE Pa I took some time to reflect back upon my season.
> It was w/o a doubt the worst season I've had.
> Someone asked me here how many hours I've spent in stand this year. It would lie somewhere between "too many" and "not enough", depending upon who you would ask at my house!
> I once again spent too few hours at my place upstate, where I knew there were some damn nice bucks. In fact the only shooters I saw all year, save one in my yard in November, were there.
> But looking at deer numbers throughout the year, my 'local' herd seemed to be approx 25% of what it was last year. I'm at a loss why that occurred in such a short time? Common sense and logic tells me that it cannot be a mass kill or die off.
> Now I have seen a steady and year by year decline in deer numbers at some of the properties I hunt. One in particular is simply due to constant recurring trespassing and over kill.
> My sightings on mature bucks was way off this year. Two year old bucks seemed to be relatively plentiful and I was constantly surrounded by buttons and 1 1/2 years olds. So much so that one afternoon upstate I had 8 deer in my plot, all in the latter group.
> The majority of my bowhunting friends did not kill a mature buck this year, a trend that seemed to prevail here as well. Weather during the rut and surrounding times frame was as we know horrible.
> This in and of itself had me thinking that 2016 is going to be great!
> But then I reflect back on the lack of shooter buck sightings...
> One thing is certain, we will all be out there this Fall with high hopes and expectations and simply happy once again to be in the stand :archery:


----------



## Mathias

I'm sorry bro, but I'm not subscribing in the doom and gloom.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Mathias said:


> I'm sorry bro, but I'm not subscribing to the doom and gloom.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

I'm on the road today so don't have much time to read all the post but I will when I get time . Only thing I can say at this point as much time that I put in running cams and as much time I have put in a stand I'm saying 200+ hours was a big disappointment . And I'm not basing that on because I did not kill a buck .


----------



## jacobh

25% of what your use to seeing and U aren't seeing a need to do something about it? It's not doom and gloom it's reality


----------



## Mathias

I'm am doing something. I only kill deer on properties that can support it. 
A big reduction in one year certainly is not from over harvest.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Wish I could hunt this afternoon. The temps never made it to where they predicted and they're falling steadily.


----------



## nicko

nicko said:


> Thanks for the season recap Matt. I think many of us had our seasons play out the same as yours.
> 
> I'll say my season has been a disappointment when I am able to put deer in the freezer. But sightings as a whole were definitely down for me too.


Correction: I'll NEVER say my season has been a disappointment when I am able to put a deer in the freezer.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I assumed that was what you meant.
I'm short of my meat goal, but it was self induced. I passed on so many mature does; every year I say I'm going to do it different, but don't.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, I assumed that was what you meant.
> I'm short of my meat goal, but it was self induced. I passed on so many mature does; every year I say I'm going to do it different, but don't.


You still have 6 days Matt unless you are holding off on late season does.


----------



## 138104

Went for walk around my place this afternoon looking for sheds. No sheds, but I did find a climber that I am pretty sure is on my property. Even if it is determined to be on the line, it was facing into my property. These guys also have 2 ladderstands on the property corners. I am going to leave a note on the climber asking for them to call me.

They have 155 acres and I have 10. I guess that is the only area that holds deer....lol.


----------



## jesses80

was out in the woods for a walk today and checking camera's looks like I'm gonna half to get out and do some coyote control every deer track had a yote track following it also found no shed's but didn't really look hard for any yet.


----------



## nick060200

Most of my season was over by the end of October. But I have to say that I saw plenty of deer and 2 of the biggest bucks I have ever seen on the hoof, 1 of which is on my wall now. Looking forward to spring gobbler now. We had a dry spring last year. The flock I'm assuming did well.


----------



## nick060200

I keep thinking I want to tag 1 more doe. But something about killing a pregnant deer has me holding off.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> I'm am doing something. I only kill deer on properties that can support it.
> A big reduction in one year certainly is not from over harvest.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Ahh common sense...missing ingredient for many in PA....seems you get it though Matt. 

Overall most of my friends had less than stellar season, I think we all disliked the weather patterns.


----------



## full moon

nick060200 said:


> I keep thinking I want to tag 1 more doe. But something about killing a pregnant deer has me holding off.


yep doe should end on of oct 31,,,,rut,,think about it


----------



## pope125

This picture was on my Facebook page this morning a guy I know and his friends killed these deer yesterday in 5C . Wonder why we have problems !! It makes me sick .


----------



## Billy H

That's what its all about for some guys. Those all look pretty young. Those deer were probably herded up and got pushed out during a drive. I heard a good bit of shooting in the general area of my house yesterday. I cringe every shot I hear. The same guys will be whining they don't see many deer anymore. This is what happens a lot in the woods where several 10- to - 20 acres tracts are connected. Some owners try to conserve, other kill em all. You cant stop it and I came to the realization no amount of talk or anything else will change things with most of these guys. I also chuckle at those that say were covered up in deer here in 5C. Yes maybe on tracts where hunting is limited or not allowed at all, but the picture above is what a huge percentage of hunters have to deal with hunting the coveted "teaming with deer" private land in 5C. It just not so. I live near a park that has 3000 acres, drive through every day, no hunting allowed. It used to be you saw countless deer on a daily basis. Now your lucky see to see one or two. Why you ask? because the surrounding woods are full of guys that do exactly what the picture above shows.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> That's what its all about for some guys. Those all look pretty young. Those deer were probably herded up and got pushed out during a drive. I heard a good bit of shooting in the general area of my house yesterday. I cringe every shot I hear. The same guys will be whining they don't see many deer anymore. This is what happens a lot in the woods where several 10- to - 20 acres tracts are connected. Some owners try to conserve, other kill em all. You cant stop it and I came to the realization no amount of talk or anything else will change things with most of these guys. I also chuckle at those that say were covered up in deer here in 5C. Yes maybe on tracts where hunting is limited or not allowed at all, but the picture above is what a huge percentage of hunters have to deal with hunting the coveted "teaming with deer" private land in 5C. It just not so. I live near a park that has 3000 acres, drive through every day, no hunting allowed. It used to be you saw countless deer on a daily basis. Now your lucky see to see one or two. Why you ask? because the surrounding woods are full of guys that do exactly what the picture above shows.


Billy , My brother came to my house last Saturday in the morning he turned right onto Township Line Rd of of RT 73 went thru the S turn as he started coming up the hill he said he had like 20+ deer cross in front of this truck said he seems like they were pushed .


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> That's what its all about for some guys. Those all look pretty young. Those deer were probably herded up and got pushed out during a drive. I heard a good bit of shooting in the general area of my house yesterday. I cringe every shot I hear. The same guys will be whining they don't see many deer anymore. This is what happens a lot in the woods where several 10- to - 20 acres tracts are connected. Some owners try to conserve, other kill em all. You cant stop it and I came to the realization no amount of talk or anything else will change things with most of these guys. I also chuckle at those that say were covered up in deer here in 5C. Yes maybe on tracts where hunting is limited or not allowed at all, but the picture above is what a huge percentage of hunters have to deal with hunting the coveted "teaming with deer" private land in 5C. It just not so. I live near a park that has 3000 acres, drive through every day, no hunting allowed. It used to be you saw countless deer on a daily basis. Now your lucky see to see one or two. Why you ask? because the surrounding woods are full of guys that do exactly what the picture above shows.



Bill , Its also funny I used to know a guy that worked for Green Lane Park he said they used to find crossbow bolts all the time in those fields along Deep Creek Rd . Boy why has this sport turned into ???


----------



## pope125

Im already pissed off and its only 9am !! Somedays I sit down and think real hard about selling everything I have hunting related and walking away from this so called sport .


----------



## jacobh

Exactly Bob things need to change. I was told its not doom and gloom but reading everyone's posts it sure seems like a reality? Too many don't want to do anything about our current state and I believe this is going to hurt us more then it already has. Maybe the weather will help the numbers but as far down as most are saying aightings are there's more to the story and we need to make changes



QUOTE=pope125;1084667697]Bill , Its also funny I used to know a guy that worked for Green Lane Park he said they used to find crossbow bolts all the time in those fields along Deep Creek Rd . Boy why has this sport turned into ???[/QUOTE]


----------



## Billy H

Bob, A couple locals like to push out private this time of year. Legal or not. I heard some shots over your way yesterday. Sounded like between Finn and Slaters farm. I really hate this late shotgun season. Cant wait till it's over. 

I haven't seen twenty deer together for quite some time.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Bob, A couple locals like to push out private this time of year. Legal or not. I heard some shots over your way yesterday. Sounded like between Finn and Slaters farm. I really hate this late shotgun season. Cant wait till it's over.
> 
> I haven't seen twenty deer together for quite some time.



Billy , I used to talk to Mark Slater all the time in years past he used to tell me they used to shoot 30+ deer of his farm a year . In years past I used to get deer that where herded up and come into my feeder at my house what is real scary is I have hardly have any deer that come to that feeder anymore . Feed , cold , late season , no deer , EXPLAIN THAT PLEASE ??


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Bill , Its also funny I used to know a guy that worked for Green Lane Park he said they used to find crossbow bolts all the time in those fields along Deep Creek Rd . Boy why has this sport turned into ???


Was his name Dan? He lived on deep creek. Good guy. I used to help him setting up the goose blinds on the lakes. He had a proposal all ready to go for a controlled archery hunt in the park. It was a good plan. He really cared about the place. He finally got fed up with the political BS and up and quit, I couldn't believe it.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Was his name Dan? He lived on deep creek. Good guy. I used to help him setting up the goose blinds on the lakes. He had a proposal all ready to go for a controlled archery hunt in the park. It was a good plan. He really cared about the place. He finally got fed up with the political BS and up and quit, I couldn't believe it.


Billy , The guy I knew lived on Finn and he passed away a few years back .


----------



## nicko

At this point, we can only hope that the combination of the mild weather this season and the reduced number of doe tags will result in an uptick in deer numbers for next season. It took us about a decade to get to where we are now so I think we will have to wait at least 2 to 3 years to see if things improve if they are going to under the current deer model.


----------



## Billy H

between Slaters and what goes on over at Hupps farm those two farms have been decimated of deer. Those hunters at Hupps screwed me over one time. Very unsportsmanlike. I never told Bill, and never will, he's a great guy.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> between Slaters and what goes on over at Hupps farm those two farms have been decimated of deer. Those hunters at Hupps screwed me over one time. Very unsportsmanlike. I never told Bill, and never will, he's a great guy.


Biily , also in 10 years of living on Finn I can't count how many times I have almost hit deer on that hill on Synder rd , this year I have not seen one deer on that road . That area used to be polluted with deer , not anymore ..


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> That's what its all about for some guys. Those all look pretty young. Those deer were probably herded up and got pushed out during a drive. I heard a good bit of shooting in the general area of my house yesterday. I cringe every shot I hear. The same guys will be whining they don't see many deer anymore. This is what happens a lot in the woods where several 10- to - 20 acres tracts are connected. Some owners try to conserve, other kill em all. You cant stop it and I came to the realization no amount of talk or anything else will change things with most of these guys. I also chuckle at those that say were covered up in deer here in 5C. Yes maybe on tracts where hunting is limited or not allowed at all, but the picture above is what a huge percentage of hunters have to deal with hunting the coveted "teaming with deer" private land in 5C. It just not so. I live near a park that has 3000 acres, drive through every day, no hunting allowed. It used to be you saw countless deer on a daily basis. Now your lucky see to see one or two. Why you ask? because the surrounding woods are full of guys that do exactly what the picture above shows.


This should make you chuckle a bit then Bill....last night over a stretch of about 5-7 miles my wife and I spotted no less than 75-80 deer. It started with a small herd of 7-8 in the small greenfield across from the Sunocco at the intersection of 352 and Gradyville road. The second massive bunch was spotted in the cut corn across from La Porta restaurant. This are is part of Ridley Creek but no hunting allowed. We pulled over and counted 35 (3 full-racked buck). We continued on 352 to PSU - Brandywine campus where we counted 25 more deer (2 full-racked buck) on the grounds of PSA and the Delco Youth Detention Center. Almost immediately across the street in the cemetery we counted roughly 15 more. This all in 5D...

Joe


----------



## jesses80

the kill,kill,kill mentality is the only thing that needs changing right now and preditor reduction in the past 3 years I been seeing low fawn survival rates in my neck of the woods anyways.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> This should make you chuckle a bit then Bill....last night over a stretch of about 5-7 miles my wife and I spotted no less than 75-80 deer. It started with a small herd of 7-8 in the small greenfield across from the Sunocco at the intersection of 352 and Gradyville road. The second massive bunch was spotted in the cut corn across from La Porta restaurant. This are is part of Ridley Creek but no hunting allowed. We pulled over and counted 35 (3 full-racked buck). We continued on 352 to PSU - Brandywine campus where we counted 25 more deer (2 full-racked buck) on the grounds of PSA and the Delco Youth Detention Center. Almost immediately across the street in the cemetery we counted roughly 15 more. This all in 5D...
> 
> Joe


Joe, The areas where you saw this deer are they areas being hunting ???


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> This should make you chuckle a bit then Bill....last night over a stretch of about 5-7 miles my wife and I spotted no less than 75-80 deer. It started with a small herd of 7-8 in the small greenfield across from the Sunocco at the intersection of 352 and Gradyville road. The second massive bunch was spotted in the cut corn across from La Porta restaurant. This are is part of Ridley Creek but no hunting allowed. We pulled over and counted 35 (3 full-racked buck). We continued on 352 to PSU - Brandywine campus where we counted 25 more deer (2 full-racked buck) on the grounds of PSA and the Delco Youth Detention Center. Almost immediately across the street in the cemetery we counted roughly 15 more. This all in 5D...
> 
> Joe


Yeah, so big deal. You can't hunt those areas and a lot of the surrounding area. Is it supposed to be surprising to see that many deer? Is that supposed to reflect what's going on on public and hunted private land? Your right Joe I am chuckling.


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> This picture was on my Facebook page this morning a guy I know and his friends killed these deer yesterday in 5C . Wonder why we have problems !! It makes me sick .


Despicable.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, The areas where you saw this deer are they areas being hunting ???


You can't hunt those specific areas, but there is a ton of hunting in small surrounding areas, as well as, Ridley Creek State Park which does get pounded.

Joe


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> This picture was on my Facebook page this morning a guy I know and his friends killed these deer yesterday in 5C . Wonder why we have problems !! It makes me sick .





Mathias said:


> Despicable.


The deer were lawfully taken and obviously the property they were hunting holds deer or they wouldn't have seen, let alone killed, that many deer. I guess I don't see the issue. There are still plenty of deer in 5C. I think the real issue is getting access to the sanctuaries the deer call home now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Yeah, so big deal. You can't hunt those areas and a lot of the surrounding area. Is it supposed to be surprising to see that many deer? Is that supposed to reflect what's going on on public and hunted private land? Your right Joe I am chuckling.


That is not true Ridley Creek State Park gets pounded as do several properties along 352, Forge Road, Darlington etc....however a couple of large properties PSU, the cemetery, Youth detention facility do not allow hunting. Not surprised the deer congregate in these areas, but they are certainly there and in plentiful numbers....just need to get access to where they hang or catch them when they make a mistake and wander off of these sanctuaries.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> The deer were lawfully taken and obviously the property they were hunting holds deer or they wouldn't have seen, let alone killed, that many deer. I guess I don't see the issue. There are still plenty of deer in 5C. I think the real issue is getting access to the sanctuaries the deer call home now.


Gluttons. A couple still have milk on their lips. Kill, kill,kill, thrill, thrill, thrill.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Gluttons. A couple still have milk on their lips. Kill, kill,kill, thrill, thrill, thrill.


I see 3 guys in the photo. Maybe pope can speak to how many they've killed this season, but 2 deer per hunter wouldn't qualify as "gluttons" in my book.


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> I see 3 guys in the photo. Maybe pope can speak to how many they've killed this season, but 2 deer per hunter wouldn't qualify as "gluttons" in my book.


Agreed. Too many jumping to conclusions because a photo with no background. There are a ton of deer in 5D and 5C. If these guys have acess to the properties that hold them I see nothing wrong. Just sucks we all can't be that fortunate.


----------



## Mathias

A pic is always open to interpretation….


----------



## jacobh

There are not a ton of deer in 5c and 5d I hate to tell u guys


----------



## Mathias

For the sake of one guy here, I sure as heck hope that pic wasn't snapped in Limerick Township!


----------



## jacobh

Keep turning your head the other way Matt pretty soon it'll be doom and gloom and then it will be too late. 75% less sightings and U just don't see any problems


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Keep turning your head the other way Matt pretty soon it'll be doom and gloom and then it will be too late. 75% less sightings and U just don't see any problems


Turning my head the other way?
I try hard to avoid negativity, you exude it brother, it's not healthy. Cheer up!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Please don't take my comments as contention....just trying to point out deer are around...just not in areas the masses have access too...

Joe


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Please don't take my comments as contention....just trying to point out deer are around...just not in areas the masses have access too...
> 
> Joe


Joe, lets swap a hunt next year. I'll have you up, you have me down? Be cool to see some new area…...


----------



## nicko

I'm really confused by some of the comments here. Many of us are still hunting but some do not like seeing that other hunters are having success. Those of us who hunt the special reg areas know there are concentrations of deer in pockets. Pope himself has said he is hunting some properties with high deer numbers. But a pic of multiple deer killed is making some stomachs tighten and twist. 

We can't have it both ways. What ever happened to the camaraderie we had here?


----------



## avidarcher88pa

nicko said:


> I'm really confused by some of the comments here. Many of us are still hunting but some do not like seeing that other hunters are having success. Those of us who hunt the special reg areas know there are concentrations of deer in pockets. Pope himself has said he is hunting some properties with high deer numbers. But a pic of multiple deer killed is making some stomachs tighten and twist.
> 
> We can't have it both ways. What ever happened to the camaraderie we had here?


I second this ^^^^


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> I see 3 guys in the photo. Maybe pope can speak to how many they've killed this season, but 2 deer per hunter wouldn't qualify as "gluttons" in my book.


I think they killed 25+ between 4 guys !!


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> I think they killed 25+ between 4 guys !!


Wow, they must have one heck of a property to hunt. Did they kill numbers like that last year?


----------



## 138104

So, the stand I saw yesterday is on my property. I took my old compass and map out and confirmed it. I left a note for the guy to contact me.

Looks like a nice spot too. I think I am going to climb that tree next year.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I see 3 guys in the photo. Maybe pope can speak to how many they've killed this season, but 2 deer per hunter wouldn't qualify as "gluttons" in my book.


That's the thing. Guys will go out and do this three or four times a year. 

As far discussions on this subject it's a lost cause. Too many different opinions from guys from the same WMU that's too big to begin with ,and of course the one or two guys that have all the answers. It always ends the same, Your better off keeping your experience and thoughts to yourself and just watch the experts sort it out, that's my plan.


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> I think they killed 25+ between 4 guys !!


Well Bob, that is *only* 6 deer per guy. Cut em some slack. :wink:


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Well Bob, that is *only* 6 deer per guy. Cut em some slack. :wink:


Matt, I guess I should keep my mouth shut I have killed 5.


----------



## Mathias

Hey man, no worries. It's 2016 everyone gets a trophy!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Your better off keeping your experience and thoughts to yourself and just watch the experts sort it out, that's my plan.


Sorry to read this....we can all benefit from each other's experiences both good and bad. Last time I checked there weren't any experts here, at least on this thread.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, lets swap a hunt next year. I'll have you up, you have me down? Be cool to see some new area…...


Glad to do that providing I still have the access I have now. 

Many of you have heard me mentioning the widow property owner is 92 years old and fading. I was with her on Friday and she kept confusing me with her older son. He youngest son was pretty clear that the property will be sold as quickly as possible when she passes or moves to an assisted living facility. At that point I'm not sure what exactly is will be doing. Most likely back on the public properties dealing with the masses.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I figure if we Pa guys share some hunting opportunities it will be like doing an out of state hunt, but less time consuming/expensive.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Sorry to read this....we can all benefit from each other's experiences both good and bad. Last time I checked there weren't any experts here, at least on this thread.
> 
> Joe


Not leaving, just keeping my trap shut where deer management and numbers in 5C are the topic.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I figure if we Pa guys share some hunting opportunities it will be like doing an out of state hunt, but less time consuming/expensive.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sometimes it does seem that way....I'm glad to have anyone tag along at anytime.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Not leaving, just keeping my trap shut where deer management and numbers in 5C are the topic.


Speaking of management...does anyone of us who frequent this thread own enough average to truly "manage"? What do you think is the minimum acreage needed to put together a true management plan?

I have read and read and read on this subject, not only qualitative narratives, but also quantitative studies and just not sure how much "we" can make a difference by what we actually do in the field. Trust me when I say I realize every positive step each one of us may take is a step in the right direction. Just not sure how much change we can truly affect.

I'd be interested in other's thoughts....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I've told guys get a 3C antlerless and come upstate.....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

I think any amount of land that has the terrain to hold deer comfortably can be managed in a way that provides sanctuary and benefit to any localized herd. I think it's all of our responsibility to keep tabs on what we see and try to make the best conservation minded decisions possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesses80

anyone gonna try some yote hunting since some of the bucks that I want to find shed's of are still holding horn I think I'm going to try some yote hunting this weekend.


----------



## jfehr60

And..... This concludes why I do not post. I think it's everywhere though. I heard of one guy killing 3 bucks this year around my area. I have seen and witnessed scums getting dropped off to hunt private property. Ya know..... It's just that group of hunters that will ruin it for everyone. I'll start posting........soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I just watched a very respectable buck chase a doe into and around a cut corn field where there were several others feeding. Running her like November, never saw this before mid January.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Sometimes it does seem that way....I'm glad to have anyone tag along at anytime.
> 
> Joe


Im available all week !!


----------



## pope125

If anyone is interested in a 2016 Elite E35 , I have one for sale .


----------



## Hindy30

pope125 said:


> If anyone is interested in a 2016 Elite E35 , I have one for sale .


You were loving that thing. What happened? What are the specs?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Hindy30 said:


> You were loving that thing. What happened? What are the specs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Hindy , At first I did ! I guess only thing I can say its not a Hoyt , after shooting them for so long I just got used to them .


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Speaking of management...does anyone of us who frequent this thread own enough average to truly "manage"? What do you think is the minimum acreage needed to put together a true management plan?
> 
> I have read and read and read on this subject, not only qualitative narratives, but also quantitative studies and just not sure how much "we" can make a difference by what we actually do in the field. Trust me when I say I realize every positive step each one of us may take is a step in the right direction. Just not sure how much change we can truly affect.
> 
> I'd be interested in other's thoughts....
> 
> Joe


I have 228 acres. I am only 50% owner, two family member each own 25%. I think more important than property size is getting neighbors and other people on the same property to all buy in to a real plan. Changing long held practices and beliefs is not easy, especially when it involves family. Telling them to go pound sand is not an option unless you want to blow up thanksgiving dinner for the next 20 years.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Hindy30 said:


> I have 228 acres. I am only 50% owner, two family member each own 25%. I think more important than property size is getting neighbors and other people on the same property to all buy in to a real plan. Changing long held practices and beliefs is not easy, especially when it involves family. Telling them to go pound sand is not an option unless you want to blow up thanksgiving dinner for the next 20 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This. The set up of a property, neighbors trigger control, poaching etc all contribute as factors. I know people with a lot less acreage than us that have bigger bucks on camera each and every year. With all these factors I would think over 1000 acres. 
It's certainly not a complaint, though, after reading all the access issues you guys have out there in 5C and 5D.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> I just watched a very respectable buck chase a doe into and around a cut corn field where there were several others feeding. Running her like November, never saw this before mid January.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yearling does coming into heat late in the season. Happens every year, and some times it can be better than the regular rut because fewer does and all the bucks want to play!


----------



## KylePA

On a side note besdies all of the gloom and doom of the PA deer herd, I did get a chance this morning to see a true wildlife success story. Saw a bald eagle this morning on a deer carass on Township Line near the Royersford exit of 422. Drove by twice and pulled over to confirm, but it was definitly a bald eagle. I saw two others in the last couple of months in Central PA while trout fishing. Talk about a great comeback story. Anyone know where the closest known nesting pair is to the Limerick/Phoenixville/Spring City area. I'd imagine there has to be one somewhere along the Schuykull?


----------



## Pointinglab

Kyle The closest nesting pair is in your borough. They have been near the Schwenksville Borough WWTP for several years now.


----------



## pope125

Pointinglab said:


> Kyle The closest nesting pair is in your borough. They have been near the Schwenksville Borough WWTP for several years now.


Also in Green Lane Park


----------



## jacobh

Kyle I had a immature eagle at my moms less then a mile from U. I posted a pic back a little bit. We see them flying around a few times a year in that area


----------



## Mr. October

KylePA said:


> On a side note besdies all of the gloom and doom of the PA deer herd, I did get a chance this morning to see a true wildlife success story. Saw a bald eagle this morning on a deer carass on Township Line near the Royersford exit of 422. Drove by twice and pulled over to confirm, but it was definitly a bald eagle. I saw two others in the last couple of months in Central PA while trout fishing. Talk about a great comeback story. Anyone know where the closest known nesting pair is to the Limerick/Phoenixville/Spring City area. I'd imagine there has to be one somewhere along the Schuykull?


Bear in mind that Eagles don't migrate. But they wander. They also don't breed until they are 5 years old so there can be some birds that LOOK mature but aren't breeding yet, although typically if they have the white head and tail they are of breeding age. Of course, there are enough of them now that we may not necessarily know where all the nests are either. I saw one the other day on a carcass in Phoenixville.


----------



## jfehr60

pope125 said:


> Hindy , At first I did ! I guess only thing I can say its not a Hoyt , after shooting them for so long I just got used to them .


I was shooting Mathews and shot my first Hoyt. Hoyt spyder Carbon 30, the bow is amazing. Took a trip to Lancaster archery to shoot some of the new bows. I picked up a Mathews halon, I said I was never going back to Mathews but that now sold me. So now I am looking to sell my carbon. Ha. 


Have you decided what Hoyt you are going to buy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

KylePA said:


> On a side note besdies all of the gloom and doom of the PA deer herd, I did get a chance this morning to see a true wildlife success story. Saw a bald eagle this morning on a deer carass on Township Line near the Royersford exit of 422. Drove by twice and pulled over to confirm, but it was definitly a bald eagle. I saw two others in the last couple of months in Central PA while trout fishing. Talk about a great comeback story. Anyone know where the closest known nesting pair is to the Limerick/Phoenixville/Spring City area. I'd imagine there has to be one somewhere along the Schuykull?


there are i think 1 or 2 pairs (1 for sure ) nesting at the naval base in Philadelphia. ive seen them a few times.


----------



## Hindy30

vonfoust said:


> This. The set up of a property, neighbors trigger control, poaching etc all contribute as factors. I know people with a lot less acreage than us that have bigger bucks on camera each and every year. With all these factors I would think over 1000 acres.
> It's certainly not a complaint, though, after reading all the access issues you guys have out there in 5C and 5D.


Yeah, I was thinking 2000-2500 if you want to have total control. That's the only reason I bought a power ball ticket last week...


----------



## Hindy30

KylePA said:


> On a side note besdies all of the gloom and doom of the PA deer herd, I did get a chance this morning to see a true wildlife success story. Saw a bald eagle this morning on a deer carass on Township Line near the Royersford exit of 422. Drove by twice and pulled over to confirm, but it was definitly a bald eagle. I saw two others in the last couple of months in Central PA while trout fishing. Talk about a great comeback story. Anyone know where the closest known nesting pair is to the Limerick/Phoenixville/Spring City area. I'd imagine there has to be one somewhere along the Schuykull?


Pretty cool. I have never seen an eagle in PA, but there is a place in MD where I kayak and I rarely go there without seeing one.


----------



## pope125

Hindy30 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking 2000-2500 if you want to have total control. That's the only reason I bought a power ball ticket last week...


I can tell you it don't take that much property to manage a farm . I have a good fiend that has a 600 acre farm in Ohio and is probably one of the best farms I have ever hunted . Just and idea this year he he had probably 12+ deer over 130' and like 6 or 7 over 140' .


----------



## Mathias

yetihunter1 said:


> Yearling does coming into heat late in the season. Happens every year, and some times it can be better than the regular rut because fewer does and all the bucks want to play!


I've seen younger, immature bucks pestering does this time of year and heard of the "second rut" but never saw a stud like this so intent. Especially in 20 degree weather, seems contrary to the laws of physics :embara:


----------



## Hindy30

pope125 said:


> I can tell you it don't take that much property to manage a farm . I have a good fiend that has a 600 acre farm in Ohio and is probably one of the best farms I have ever hunted . Just and idea this year he he had probably 12+ deer over 130' and like 6 or 7 over 140' .


But, does he have decent neighbors? If you have 600 acres and are surrounded by the brown-is-down crowd does that still work?


----------



## Hindy30

jesses80 said:


> anyone gonna try some yote hunting since some of the bucks that I want to find shed's of are still holding horn I think I'm going to try some yote hunting this weekend.












I know this is an archery site, but for yotes ... yup I'm getting ready. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> Gluttons. A couple still have milk on their lips. Kill, kill,kill, thrill, thrill, thrill.


Here's six that we killed on public land on two different days.We only saw two guys in those areas the entire season.The habitat is crap and there's actually too many deer even though most people avoid those areas because they claim there's no deer.We kill a pile of deer every year and I don't feel one bit of guilt doing sf course,I never complain about low deer numbers either.That's just a fraction of the deer we killed this past year.


----------



## Mathias

Awesome, I'm trying for 5 today.


----------



## jasonk0519

Hindy30 said:


> Pretty cool. I have never seen an eagle in PA, but there is a place in MD where I kayak and I rarely go there without seeing one.


Anywhere close to the Conowingo Dam? I fish there sometimes and it's normal to see 10+ bald eagles at a time there. I hear of more and more PA sightings lately, I saw one flying over rt 1 in Glen Mills on Saturday, it's something to see. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> I can tell you it don't take that much property to manage a farm . I have a good fiend that has a 600 acre farm in Ohio and is probably one of the best farms I have ever hunted . Just and idea this year he he had probably 12+ deer over 130' and like 6 or 7 over 140' .


I believe you, but I would also bet that he doesn't border Gamelands. Many factors. At 600 acres you need to have helpful neighbors as well as manage your place.


----------



## dougell

Here's the way I look at it.I live in an area that was ravaged by way too many deer for way too long.Thirty years ago,the hunting was so easy,it was actually anti-climatic.The expected norm was to see at least a couple dozen deer/day but they were small,underweight and most bucks were spikes or fork horns.Hunters were spoiled because all you really had to do was find a place where you could see and it was nothing to have other hunters push multiple deer past you.The habitat took a huge beating as a result and the herd needed to be drastically cut.I remember in the spring of 2005, I was doing a browse impact survey with PSU and we found over a dozen dead deer.We broke the femurs on the majority of them and it was obvious that they dies from malnutrition.That's only part of it.Once a doe loses 20-25% of her bodyweight,the chance of her fawns surviving decreases by as much as 95%.That's how the habitat controls deer numbers and that's exactly what happened across the northern tier.Today,there's not enough hunters and way too much vast,rugged terrain for hunters to even scratch the surface of herd reduction.In 2H where I live,hunters kill less than 2 doe per square mile.

Today,while we have far less deer than we used to,we still have a huntable herd.They don't move much because there's more food now and they don't have to be on their feet searching.There's also no pressure so they aren't running around any more with their toungs hanging out.The days of seeing dozens of deer each day are over but the deer are bigger on average,the bucks are getting some real age and size on them and the habitat is making huge strides in improvement.I evaluate every area I hunt by what's regenerating,what's not and how the deer are impacting it.I don't give a frog's fat bagonia how many deer I see or how many are there.If there's little preferred regeneration making it past the deer and invasive species are taking over,there's too many deer,regardless of how many are there.I'll continue to fill every doe and dmap tag I can get.It makes no sense to add more deer to habitat that can't support the deer that are there now without causing further damage.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I believe you, but I would also bet that he doesn't border Gamelands. Many factors. At 600 acres you need to have helpful neighbors as well as manage your place.


There's a surgeon up here who owns somewhere between 200-300 acres that does border SGL 77 on two sides.He puts an insane amount of money and time into crops and foodplots.He also has a big area that serves as a sanctuary.He always has a huge deer herd and several monsters. Obviously some of those bucks leave during the rut and and get killed on surrounding areas but he still holds them with year round food and cover.I'm sure it's not cheap though.He let's nobody but him and his son hunt and they're extremely careful not to pressure the deer off the property.You can drive by during the middle of the day during rifle season and he'll have deer out his fields feeding constantly.


----------



## Mathias

dougell said:


> There's a surgeon up here who owns somewhere between 200-300 acres that does border SGL 77 on two sides.He puts an insane amount of money and time into crops and foodplots.He also has a big area that serves as a sanctuary.He always has a huge deer herd and several monsters. Obviously some of those bucks leave during the rut and and get killed on surrounding areas but he still holds them with year round food and cover.I'm sure it's not cheap though.He let's nobody but him and his son hunt and they're extremely careful not to pressure the deer off the property.You can drive by during the middle of the day during rifle season and he'll have deer out his fields feeding constantly.


My dream property…..


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Awesome, I'm trying for 5 today.


Matt , Good luck lay em down . Lol


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> Awesome, I'm trying for 5 today.


There's a taxidermist down the road from my house who used to mount 100-150 deer/yr and maybe 1-2 would have 20"+ spreads.NOW MOST YEARS HE MOUNTS OVER 400 AND 50-60 WILL HAVE SPREADS GREATER THAN 20".He still has the biggest buck that he mounted in 1980 hanging in his shop.It was an 8point with a spindly 12' SPREAD.This year he was down to about 300 but the weather was a big factor.Here's a picture from a few years ago on the last Thursday of the season as they were taking capes from the skinning shed to the studio.The guy in the picture works for him and is a personal friend of mine so it's legit.


----------



## Mathias

looks like the Stoltzfus family up my way :smile:


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> My dream property…..


Honestly,how much satisfaction would you really get from hunting managed deer that no one else has access to?It would bore the heck out of me hunting the same piece of property year after year.


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> looks like the Stoltzfus family up my way :smile:


That wasn't from a single group of hunters.They were just random bucks brought in on that day by different people,the majority of which were killed on public land in what used to be 2G.That's pretty much what he's come to expect over the past 10 years.


----------



## Mathias

I have a small, 25ac, piece upstate. I put my heart and soul into managing it for all wildlife. I derive a lot of pleasure from it, almost as much as the hunt. the animals on that 300ac property certainly aren't captive. 
I'm sure the owner and his son enjoy the profits from their endeavors.


----------



## Hindy30

jasonk0519 said:


> Anywhere close to the Conowingo Dam? I fish there sometimes and it's normal to see 10+ bald eagles at a time there. I hear of more and more PA sightings lately, I saw one flying over rt 1 in Glen Mills on Saturday, it's something to see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No, close to Chestertown. So much farther south and on the eastern shore of the bay.


----------



## dougell

I'm sure they do and everyone is different and what everyone wants to get out of the experience is different.It's all a matter of perspective I guess.My brother owns a honey hole in Wyoming county and he kills a big buck on it almost every year but he hunts no where else.I can hunt it any time I want and haven't hunted it in over 10 years.I know a few real good leases that I get asked to join every year.It wouldn't do anything for me,regardless of the size of the bucks.I very rarely ever kill deer in the same spot in consequtive years.I get far more satisfaction out of the year long mission to find and learn new areas.I own property and other than the occasional quick hunt before work,rarely hunt it.Nothing wrong with grooming and managing a piece of land.It's not why I hunt or what I personally want to get out of the experience.


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> looks like the Stoltzfus family up my way :smile:


Same as Stoltzfus Meats?


----------



## dougell

Heres four from another day two years ago when my son was only 8.I guess that makes me a gluton.That was a bugger getting them out of the woods.


----------



## Mathias

Late start saw 9-10 walking in.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck Matt.

On another note, airline travel sucks. I've sat in tree stands that are more comfortable than airline seats. We're currently stuck in a 4 hour layover in the DC airport waiting for our connecting flight back to Philly. But I'm happy to see snow in the forecast for the end of this week. I'm hoping to get out a couple more times.


----------



## pope125

In a tree tonight 21 degrees 15 mph wind and feels like 6 , have to say the Sitka Fanatic suit is amazing .


----------



## Billy H

Dougell sorry man but your postings remind me of this guy,, from when I was kid. 



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DEy9n_wdvDg


----------



## AlphaBuck85

Mathias said:


> Late start saw 9-10 walking in.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


How do you like that camo? I've heard good things about it, especially in a treestand.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Dougell sorry man but your postings remind me of this guy,, from when I was kid.
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DEy9n_wdvDg


Whatever Billy.I never claimed to be a big buck killer like a lot of guys on here.The simple fact is,we needed less deer and even with less deer,the hunting is still excellent.Calling guys gluton's and being sick over it because they killed 6 deer is ridiculous.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

The morning looks cold. Really cold. Anyone braving it?? Not feeling very motivated.


----------



## kbob

Sat out for about 1.5 hrs this morning - didn't get too cold but with wind and tree limbs crashing around I did't want to get clunked by a branch so got out of there - jumped one doe going in.


----------



## 12-Ringer

As far bald eagles in this area, I am aware of a pair in the John Heinz Wildlife Refuge and a pair in the Hopewell furnace area of French Creek State Park. A few have spotted them along the Schuylkill in both Pottstown and Limmerick. I have been very fortunate to see one on Marsh Creek several times in the last few years. Last year was actually the coolest as a bald eagle was on the ice of Marsh Creek and his talons stood on the ice...man I would not want to tangle with one of them....

Here are the shots of the one my wife and I saw at the Newiln Grist Mill in Chadds Ford last week...my wife got these with her phone....



























Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Im available all week !!


PM Inbound!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Well the sit with the IWOM was an absolute success. Nice and toasty warm. I'm a Predator camo fan.
However….as I walked in to to the stand, bow dangling from my left hand, it snagged on some vegetation. I stopped untangled and moved on.
At 4:!5 a twig snapped next to me. Practically under my stand I saw a *big* head. A mature doe. She and 4 more walked right in front of me. 10 yards, a chip shot! Finally, after countless hours it was here, success!!!
I tried to draw back. Nothing. Again. The cord for my Ace drop away pulled free. I looked at my top cams (Prime) and had pulled the string/cable off of one of my cams. 
I could only laugh and think of that cool sling I saw at the ATA show, that I will have soon.
A quick trip to the shop and all is well. No damage, timing perfect. as suspected my snag on the way in sealed my fate.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Well the sit with the IWOM was an absolute success. Nice and toasty warm. I'm a Predator camo fan.
> However….as I walked in to to the stand, bow dangling from my left hand, it snagged on some vegetation. I stopped untangled and moved on.
> At 4:!5 a twig snapped next to me. Practically under my stand I saw a *big* head. A mature doe. She and 4 more walked right in front of me. 10 yards, a chip shot! Finally, after countless hours it was here, success!!!
> I tried to draw back. Nothing. Again. The cord for my Ace drop away pulled free. I looked at my top cams (Prime) and had pulled the string/cable off of one of my cams.
> I could only laugh and think of that cool sling I saw at the ATA show, that I will have soon.
> A quick trip to the shop and all is well. No damage, timing perfect. as suspected my snag on the way in sealed my fate.


Wow, that sucks. I always draw my bow back once settled in to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Wow, that sucks. I always draw my bow back once settled in to make sure everything is ok.


A first for me. Life is all about learning, bad experiences tend to teach best.
I've been wanting a sling for some time. It just makes sense, I like to keep my stuff squared away. the one I saw was called the Bow Slicker. 

On another note, I cancelled my i34 order. I'm not happy with the cam chipping issue on current Elite's, cosmetic yes, but still not right.
More than likely a new Rize will replace my Ion. The Prime bows are flat out shooters.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> A first for me. Life is all about learning, bad experiences tend to teach best.
> I've been wanting a sling for some time. It just makes sense, I like to keep my stuff squared away. the one I saw was called the Bow Slicker.
> 
> On another note, I cancelled my i34 order. I'm not happy with the cam chipping issue on current Elite's, cosmetic yes, but still not right.
> More than likely a new Rize will replace my Ion. The Prime bows are flat out shooters.


Years ago I used the Primos sling and hated it. I'll have to check out that one.


----------



## Mathias

billy h said:


> dougell sorry man but your postings remind me of this guy,, from when i was kid.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dey9n_wdvdg


lmao!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Mathias said:


> A first for me. Life is all about learning, bad experiences tend to teach best.
> I've been wanting a sling for some time. It just makes sense, I like to keep my stuff squared away. the one I saw was called the Bow Slicker.
> 
> On another note, I cancelled my i34 order. I'm not happy with the cam chipping issue on current Elite's, cosmetic yes, but still not right.
> More than likely a new Rize will replace my Ion. The Prime bows are flat out shooters.


Thanks for sharing, now I will be looking at slings.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Well the sit with the IWOM was an absolute success. Nice and toasty warm. I'm a Predator camo fan.
> However….as I walked in to to the stand, bow dangling from my left hand, it snagged on some vegetation. I stopped untangled and moved on.
> At 4:!5 a twig snapped next to me. Practically under my stand I saw a *big* head. A mature doe. She and 4 more walked right in front of me. 10 yards, a chip shot! Finally, after countless hours it was here, success!!!
> I tried to draw back. Nothing. Again. The cord for my Ace drop away pulled free. I looked at my top cams (Prime) and had pulled the string/cable off of one of my cams.
> I could only laugh and think of that cool sling I saw at the ATA show, that I will have soon.
> A quick trip to the shop and all is well. No damage, timing perfect. as suspected my snag on the way in sealed my fate.


Geez....talk about Murphy's Law...sorry to hear about that Matt....

Rough weekend here...too long, too complicated to share efficiently...let's just say trespassers SUCK! Spent some quality time this weekend with the family only to get a call about 90-minutes ago from the landowner who had some significant trouble with trespassers today...to make matters worse...they are his neighbors....what the heck is wrong with people??? Will be spending a few hours tomorrow dealing with this BS....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Joe, I'm back to a Rize. The platform is sound. Still enjoying yours?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

And unfortunately I'm well versed in trespasser's

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> Well the sit with the IWOM was an absolute success. Nice and toasty warm. I'm a Predator camo fan.
> However….as I walked in to to the stand, bow dangling from my left hand, it snagged on some vegetation. I stopped untangled and moved on.
> At 4:!5 a twig snapped next to me. Practically under my stand I saw a *big* head. A mature doe. She and 4 more walked right in front of me. 10 yards, a chip shot! Finally, after countless hours it was here, success!!!
> I tried to draw back. Nothing. Again. The cord for my Ace drop away pulled free. I looked at my top cams (Prime) and had pulled the string/cable off of one of my cams.
> I could only laugh and think of that cool sling I saw at the ATA show, that I will have soon.
> A quick trip to the shop and all is well. No damage, timing perfect. as suspected my snag on the way in sealed my fate.


Ugggh.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, I'm back to a Rize. The platform is sound. Still enjoying yours?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yes...I really enjoy shooting it. Shoots fast and quiet, but hits hard. Cycle is better than I would have suspected and wall is rock solid. I wish I would have gotten 30" as the 29.5" feels a little short, but it's likely me getting use to it.

I doubt you'll be disappointed...

Joe


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> A first for me. Life is all about learning, bad experiences tend to teach best.
> I've been wanting a sling for some time. It just makes sense, I like to keep my stuff squared away. the one I saw was called the Bow Slicker.
> 
> On another note, I cancelled my i34 order. I'm not happy with the cam chipping issue on current Elite's, cosmetic yes, but still not right.
> More than likely a new Rize will replace my Ion. The Prime bows are flat out shooters.


Matt, hopefully the noise you and I both herd will go away when the bow is tuned . Good luck !!


----------



## nicko

avidarcher88pa said:


> The morning looks cold. Really cold. Anyone braving it?? Not feeling very motivated.


That's about where I am at mentally as well.

The snowfall forecast for Friday into Saturday is looking to be significant. 3-5 inches on Friday, 5-8 inches on Saturday, and another 1-3 on Saturday evening. Throw high winds in to the mix and that's almost unhuntable.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> That's about where I am at mentally as well.


Hitting it with the IWOM this afternoon…..


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Hopefully Thursday and Friday morning's for me. Right now sat looks like a bust. Friday evening will probably be good, too bad I have spaghetti dinner at kids school.


----------



## nicko

I may get out today to walk the woods, glass the sunny hillsides that are out of the wind, and hang a note on the tree stand a trespasser slapped on a tree 40 yards from my stand,


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Mathias said:


> Hitting it with the IWOM this afternoon…..


Good luck! Hopefully things work out better than yesterday.


----------



## bob6x

Hello think your friend is right our deer heard has been cropped down now for 15 years .I hunt 1b,2f ,1a mostly archery have ten cams out got a lot of pics of bears yotes and fishers but few deer a few nice bucks but few got more deer pics in my back yard in the city limits of erie than any one other 1 cam i have out in the woods


----------



## goathillinpa

This past weekend was a good one. Friday I had 11 doe come by and of course when I got to the bottom of the tree a buck was coming down the trail, he was out to the ears oh well that's hunting.

Also on Saturday between a couple of us out hunting, three different sightings of bucks chasing hard on does, one of the bucks was a bruiser.


----------



## pope125

Back in a tree here in a few , wish the wind would die down .


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Wind was hellacious in my area of 5C this afternoon. Spent about an hour and a half on foot and also hung a sign on the tree where the illegal hunter set up his tree stand. We'll see if this message gets through to him.


----------



## Billy H

This showed up at my sons place Monday night. What say ye ATers


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> This showed up at my sons place Monday night. What say ye ATers


Looks to be a fawn taking full advantage of a very full winter coat. Or am I supposed to be looking at the black thing in the background?


----------



## jacobh

I believe piebald a and albinos are prone to deformities if Im not mistaken. At least I thought I read it somewhere


----------



## 138104

My son said it looks like a goat.


----------



## Mathias

Skinny doe got a pass









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfehr60

Anyone ready for the snow!?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

jfehr60 said:


> Anyone ready for the snow!?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> Wind was hellacious in my area of 5C this afternoon. Spent about an hour and a half on foot and also hung a sign on the tree where the illegal hunter set up his tree stand. We'll see if this message gets through to him.


He will be more stealthy next time. The conservancy areas in Tredyffrin have obvious signs everywhere that say hunting by permission only. Is that true where you are also?


----------



## nicko

Hindy30 said:


> He will be more stealthy next time. The conservancy areas in Tredyffrin have obvious signs everywhere that say hunting by permission only. Is that true where you are also?


There are white signs with red lettering that bstate "no hunting allowed". But there are also large signs at the main entrances to the property have a lot more information with small print at the bottom that states "hunting is allowed by permission only to a limited number of individuals".


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> This showed up at my sons place Monday night. What say ye ATers


Photoshop. 

Looks like an animal escaped from a petting zoo.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> This showed up at my sons place Monday night. What say ye ATers


I think the normal looking deer is looking around in hopes his buddies didn't see him leaving the bar with her!


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Skinny doe got a pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


yearling


----------



## Mathias

I'd say 1 1/2 definitely not last years

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> Photoshop.
> 
> Looks like an animal escaped from a petting zoo.


I believe a lot of this year's fawns get really blocky in the head with their winter coat. I have a button buck behind the house that has a similar looking face, not as pronounced as the one in the picture though but similar.


----------



## nicko

perry24 said:


> i think the normal looking deer is looking around in hopes his buddies didn't see him leaving the bar with her!


Beer goggles. HA HA !!!!


----------



## pope125

Back at it tonight ,headed to a differant farm . I have two more sits tonight and tomorrow night , might be able to get out Saturday afternoon . I can say this my girlfriend is not very happy with me at this moment , keeps asking how much longer is it going to take to kill a deer . Lol, never told her about getting a lease next year .


----------



## Billy H

That little freakish deer is a snow white fawn that my son has been watching for some time now. I am interested to see how the thing progresses through the summer into fall, that is unless some cheesedik shoots it.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> *D*eer goggles. HA HA !!!!


Even better!


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> That little freakish deer is a snow white fawn that my son has been watching for some time now. I am interested to see how the thing progresses through the summer into fall, that is unless some cheesedik shoots it.


Is it a doe or BB?If it's a bb,it will most likely be long gone by this time next year.Regardless,if people know about it,some jackwagon will poach it.A couple miles from my house,a mostly white piebald has been around for 12 years.You can see her almost every night.The neighbors and timber company always let people hunt but that doe was off limits.Two years ago,a different doe,which was probably one of her off spring had a pair of pure white bb's.All summer long people were stopping to watch them and take pictures.The first week of archery season a young guy down the road from me and one of his buddy's killed both of them legally and plastered it all over face book.The people who lived there just about tarred and feathered the two kids and posted everything.The timber company even posted their 400 acres because of it.

It would be cool to see how it grows but my gut tells me you won't see it happen.You can't tell in the picture but does it have short,stubby legs?I have no idea why but a lot of times they do,along with having that aweful Roman nose.

Back in 1996 my buddy has a white fawn hanging out all summer.He walked right under me one night.They saw it all fall and the next spring it dispersed several miles away.Never heard what happened to him after that.

About 5 years ago,I chased one past my buddy that was almost pure white.We were on state forest that bordered a big farm where it was known to hang out.It was a DMAP'd area so doe were legal on the first day.My buddy rarely shoots doe but took a couple shots at it because he thought it was limping.It went over the top of a hill and a kid shot it.It was the ugliest deer I ever saw.It had that short,fat muzzle,short legs and two of them were deformed,making it look like it was wounded.Even though the kid killed it on state land,the farmer banned that kid and his uncle for life when they found out they killed it.I see no legitimate reason not to shoot one but no good ever comes out of it.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Back at it tonight ,headed to a differant farm . I have two more sits tonight and tomorrow night , might be able to get out Saturday afternoon . I can say this my girlfriend is not very happy with me at this moment , keeps asking how much longer is it going to take to kill a deer . Lol, never told her about getting a lease next year .


Bob, normally by this point of the season, my wife has had it with my hunting. But this year I've probably been out the fewest number of days out of all the years I've been bowhunting. The last two mornings I said I was going to get out for an early hunt, I changed my mind once the alarm went off and opted to stay home, including this morning. Seeing no legal bucks, even on trail cam, has my motivation at an all time low. I've filled both of my 5C doe tags so I don't have that to motivate me to get out.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> ........
> 
> About 5 years ago,I chased one past my buddy that was almost pure white.We were on state forest that bordered a big farm where it was known to hang out.It was a DMAP'd area so doe were legal on the first day.My buddy rarely shoots doe but took a couple shots at it because he thought it was limping.It went over the top of a hill and a kid shot it.It was the ugliest deer I ever saw.It had that short,fat muzzle,short legs and two of them were deformed,making it look like it was wounded.Even though the kid killed it on state land,the farmer banned that kid and his uncle for life when they found out they killed it.I see no legitimate reason not to shoot one but no good ever comes out of it.


You know it's getting bad when a farmer gets emotional and mad over "pet" deer.


----------



## dougell

LOL.All of these people hunt but they're extremely protective over these deer.The one doe has been around for 12 years,which is amazing.She crosses a busy state rd every day and just the fact that she's never been hit is monumental.

The kid who shot the one was hunting with his uncle who's the biggest taxidermist in this area.We saw them dragging it out and I knew it was gonna go over like a turd in a punch bowl.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back at it tonight ,headed to a differant farm . I have two more sits tonight and tomorrow night , might be able to get out Saturday afternoon . I can say this my girlfriend is not very happy with me at this moment , keeps asking how much longer is it going to take to kill a deer . Lol, never told her about getting a lease next year .
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, normally by this point of the season, my wife has had it with my hunting. But this year I've probably been out the fewest number of days out of all the years I've been bowhunting. The last two mornings I said I was going to get out for an early hunt, I changed my mind once the alarm went off and opted to stay home, including this morning. Seeing no legal bucks, even on trail cam, has my motivation at an all time low. I've filled both of my 5C doe tags so I don't have that to motivate me to get out.
Click to expand...


Nick, I totally understand especially if you don't have any shooters on canera or saw one it is really tuff dragging yourself out if bed when it's 10 degrees . I guess I have a few things that drive me , one is time , and bottom line I just love to bow hunt . I see it as I rather be out hunting than sitting on the couch watching a movie . I guess I look at it also as I still have my health and my shoulder is good so I mine as well hunt while I still can . Man life is to short , so I try doing what I love cause life can change real quick .


----------



## dougell

Well,if you're in your early 50's and you can hunt whenever you want,you've done good.I was all set to be able to do that until we had another kid 10 years ago.That automatically bought me about 22 more years of working lol.I take the first day of rifle off and maybe get 2-3 morning or afternoons during the week the entire archery season.Other than that,it's just Saturdays.Bt the end of the season,I'm still burned out.


----------



## goathillinpa

I wish I could get out whenever I wanted, we are still seeing a lot of legal bucks around. I was pumped to get back in the tree Friday, now I may have other obligations that might keep me from that, still have Saturday so far. Good luck guys, I killed my 10 point in the last 20 minutes of the late season in 2B last year so I will take it to the wire.


----------



## Mathias

Looks like Saturday I'll finally sit n my ground blind I put up for snow use.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> Is it a doe or BB?If it's a bb,it will most likely be long gone by this time next year.Regardless,if people know about it,some jackwagon will poach it.A couple miles from my house,a mostly white piebald has been around for 12 years.You can see her almost every night.The neighbors and timber company always let people hunt but that doe was off limits.Two years ago,a different doe,which was probably one of her off spring had a pair of pure white bb's.All summer long people were stopping to watch them and take pictures.The first week of archery season a young guy down the road from me and one of his buddy's killed both of them legally and plastered it all over face book.The people who lived there just about tarred and feathered the two kids and posted everything.The timber company even posted their 400 acres because of it.
> 
> It would be cool to see how it grows but my gut tells me you won't see it happen.*You can't tell in the picture but does it have short,stubby legs?I have no idea why but a lot of times they do,along with having that aweful Roman nose*.
> 
> Back in 1996 my buddy has a white fawn hanging out all summer.He walked right under me one night.They saw it all fall and the next spring it dispersed several miles away.Never heard what happened to him after that.
> 
> About 5 years ago,I chased one past my buddy that was almost pure white.We were on state forest that bordered a big farm where it was known to hang out.It was a DMAP'd area so doe were legal on the first day.My buddy rarely shoots doe but took a couple shots at it because he thought it was limping.It went over the top of a hill and a kid shot it.It was the ugliest deer I ever saw.It had that short,fat muzzle,short legs and two of them were deformed,making it look like it was wounded.Even though the kid killed it on state land,the farmer banned that kid and his uncle for life when they found out they killed it.*I see no legitimate reason not to shoot one* but no good ever comes out of it.


Scoliosis. They carry some not particularly beneficial (for them or their offspring) genetic traits ... not sure why people don't shoot them just because of that. And, like you said -- why not?


----------



## dougell

I wouldn't put anyone down for shooting one legally but I wouldn't kill one myself.It would make a really cool trophy but the backlash wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> I wouldn't put anyone down for shooting one legally but I wouldn't kill one myself.It would make a really cool trophy but the backlash wouldn't be worth it.


It's weird that people would feel the need to create backlash. I guess if people are raised to not shoot them, then that's what they believe. I only saw one on the hoof once, and that was from a road and probably 25 years ago. My grandfather told me to shoot it if I ever got the chance.


----------



## Lcavok99

Perry24 said:


> So, the stand I saw yesterday is on my property. I took my old compass and map out and confirmed it. I left a note for the guy to contact me.
> 
> Looks like a nice spot too. I think I am going to climb that tree next year.


Thats stand would be mine if it was on my property. Anywas bucks seem to still ne holding. Got this guy coming to a mock scrap yesturday afternoon. He seems to have good potential and should be nice come next year.









Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I don't get it either but these people were violently upset.We had a big wide 7 point running around our house this year that was tame.Someone must have been feeding the thing but we live out in the middle of nowhere so I have no idea who it was.This deer would be out in my field at all hours of the day and you could easily walk within bow range before he'd turn and trot a little ways.I wasn't gonna shoot him and even my 10 year old had no desire to.That's not my style but I wouldn't have thrown a fit is someone else shot him.


----------



## pope125

I think I saw a shooter back in late October and after 2.5 months I saw a shooter tonight and a bunch of doe , figures tomorrow is the last day I can hunt . I was in a ground blind tonight , and he passed within 15 yds of a tree stand I have there . Not a great wind tomorrow for that stand if he comes in the way he did tonight , he's dead .


----------



## nicko

I found a spot on some local public land back in February which was absolutely polluted with deer droppings. I had never seen so much deer chit in such a concentrated area in my life. Literally piles of it. It is a long strip of dense pines and considering the winter we had last year with brutal temps and wind, I could see why the deer hunkered down there. That will be my plan for Saturday morning regardless of how much it is snowing or how hard the wind is blowing. The more brutal the weather, the better as it might keep the small game and pheasant hunters at bay. I don't have very high hopes for myself with the bow but my buddy hasn't dropped a deer all season so he'll be borrowing my slug gun for this hunt.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

I think I have one more sit this Year, Friday morning. Can't believe it's almost over 😥.


----------



## 12-Ringer

With the pending weather this weekend it looks as if my season is a wrap. I will be out back out this afternoon (mid-dayish) dealing with some very troublesome issues on the private property I hunt in Glenmoore, but won't be able to get any time on stand.

While A LOT of things didn't quite go as planned from me this fall, I wanted to express my appreciation for the comadery that this thread has brought to AT and more specifically the PA contingent of AT. While we certainly all don't agree on things, I think we maintained proper decorum for most of the duration of this thread and at least listened to the varying viewpoints on a variety of issues.

I cannot express enough how much the outpouring of positive energy and sentiment meant to me with regard to Camille's Leukemia diagnosis in September. Thanks to advancements in medical science and her tenacity as 10-year old fighter, she is able to be home with us and receive her chemotherapy each day at home with no need for central lines, tubes, and monitors etc... She is attending school regularly and this Friday night (barring inclement weather) will be her first day back with her dance troop (major milestone) since all of this mess started on 9/24/15. 

I do hope my situation can serve as a not-so-gentle reminder to all of us to keep our priorities straight. If I fell of the planet tomorrow I'd rather my family say he loved us with everything that he had as opposed to he really loved to bowhunt. 

I hope the 2016 PA Shed Thread stretches this comradery well into the spring.

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Well said Joe!


----------



## pope125

Well this afternoon is probably my last sit of the season , I'm sorta torn to see it go but on the other hand its been a real tuff season. At least I have a spring spot & stalk black bear hunt up in Knights Inlet to look forward to .


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> Well this afternoon is probably my last sit of the season , I'm sorta torn to see it go but on the other hand its been a real tuff season. At least I have a spring spot & stalk black bear hunt up in Knights Inlet to look forward to .


I thought you couldn't wait to see it end?


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> I thought you couldn't wait to see it end?


Well i did say hate to see it go ,and it was a tuff season meaning Im sorta glad its over . I think anyone that puts as much time into it as I do got to love to hunt .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> At least I have a spring spot & stalk black bear hunt up in Knights Inlet to look forward to .


That's cool Bob, I didn't know that...I am assuming it is a spot and stalk archery hunt?

You think you might actually snap a few pictures for all of us who will be toiling in our offices at that time?

Good luck this afternoon, I hope that shooter makes a mistake tonight!

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> That's cool Bob, I didn't know that...I am assuming it is a spot and stalk archery hunt?
> 
> You think you might actually snap a few pictures for all of us who will be toiling in our offices at that time?
> 
> Good luck this afternoon, I hope that shooter makes a mistake tonight!
> 
> Joe


Joe , Thanks !! Yes it is a spot & stalk , I have killed a few over bait its not much of a challenge. I will put some pictures up . I believe the hunt is May 12th .


----------



## Mathias

Prospects









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Prospects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Has to make you feel hopeful...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Weather is looking nasty for Saturday morning. Snow is supposed to start about 1-2 am and by 7am, 22-23 MPH winds.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Weather is looking nasty for Saturday morning. Snow is supposed to start about 1-2 am and by 7am, 22-23 MPH winds.


even with that horrid forecast im still thinking of making it out for the afternoon....though i might leave the bow at home....hunting from the ground in that wind with a bow would not end well.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

School fundraiser already got cancelled on Friday night. Looks like I will be sitting in a tree!


----------



## jfehr60

Calling it for most of the south. Only supposed to get an inch or so now. Earlier this week they said up to 3 feet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

jfehr60 said:


> Calling it for most of the south. Only supposed to get an inch or so now. Earlier this week they said up to 3 feet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are you? 12-18" here.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Weather is looking nasty for Saturday morning. Snow is supposed to start about 1-2 am and by 7am, 22-23 MPH winds.


You better double-check that forecast Nick. Snow all day into the wee hours Sunday. Blizzard-like conditions.


----------



## jfehr60

I am in the Pottsville area but looks like the storm is moving back north again. It has no clue where it wants to go. Should be interesting to say the least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yea my area says 8-12" now


----------



## Mathias

40's next week!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Saturday is hunting weather.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> Saturday is hunting weather.


Hope you're not driving too far. 11-24 inches by me. 
This is the only way to get a relaxing weekend with the family. All the kids' stuff is cancelled.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Saturday is hunting weather.


I'll be hunting for the remote and a glass of wine.


----------



## goathillinpa

I will be out on Saturday!


----------



## mikehess51

were to get 18-24+ as of now.


----------



## PaBone

I stocked up on toilet paper just in case I get snowed in.


----------



## Hindy30

PaBone said:


> I stocked up on toilet paper just in case I get snowed in.


And milk.


----------



## nicko

Hindy30 said:


> Hope you're not driving too far. 11-24 inches by me.
> This is the only way to get a relaxing weekend with the family. All the kids' stuff is cancelled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Some local game lands. 15 miles from home. Nasty weather is what I need for this spot to hopefully be productive at this point of the season.


----------



## PSU Joe

Good luck Nick. I am heading out tonight.


----------



## nicko

Good luck Joe. I'd like to get out this afternoon but I have too many things to get done today.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Some local game lands. 15 miles from home. Nasty weather is what I need for this spot to hopefully be productive at this point of the season.


Good luck Nick! I'll be rooting for you from my recliner.


----------



## nicko

I'm halfway thinking that going out tomorrow is a stupid idea but at the same time, I can be halfway stupid at times. 

Wondering if anybody who got out tonight saw any deer up on their feet.


----------



## NEDYARB

I am on the other side of the state in 2b, but it is snowing here. I hunt behind my house and there were 6 doe out feeding this evening.I will be going out tomorrow.However we are not supposed to get near the snow you are. I don't have to drive either. Good luck to you.It is the last day after all.


----------



## daveswpa

just got out of tree, last hunt for 2B (ends tomorrow) saw 2 doe. Thought they would be up on feet with this storm coming, anyway, end of my season looking for next years!
BTW got 1" of snow from 330-530, not bad


----------



## avidarcher88pa

12 doe and 2 small bucks tonight. They were moving for last 1/2 hour of light. 1doe in my garage. Been a good year. I will be switching back to multi pin sights after this season, that's a whole other story. Good luck guys!


----------



## KylePA

avidarcher88pa said:


> 12 doe and 2 small bucks tonight. They were moving for last 1/2 hour of light. 1doe in my garage. Been a good year. I will be switching back to multi pin sights after this season, that's a whole other story. Good luck guys!


Nice way to go. Tonight I would have thought they would be up and moving. Gonna pull a camera Sunday to see what I missed. Enjoy the snowstorm all.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

KylePA said:


> Nice way to go. Tonight I would have thought they would be up and moving. Gonna pull a camera Sunday to see what I missed. Enjoy the snowstorm all.


Thanks. Kinda bummed I spined her, but that's my bad. Stuff happens quick in the field. Time to stoke up the wood stove and enjoy a beer.


----------



## nicko

avidarcher88pa said:


> Thanks. Kinda bummed I spined her, but that's my bad. Stuff happens quick in the field. Time to stoke up the wood stove and enjoy a beer.


Congrats!! Very nice to close out the season like that.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

nicko said:


> Congrats!! Very nice to close out the season like that.


You still going out tomorrow... If so, good luck! Should be fun


----------



## nicko

avidarcher88pa said:


> You still going out tomorrow... If so, good luck! Should be fun


I am. Can't let the last day of the season pass me by. As long as my 4 wheel drive will get me there are home, I'm in.


----------



## Mr. October

avidarcher88pa said:


> Thanks. Kinda bummed I spined her, but that's my bad. Stuff happens quick in the field. Time to stoke up the wood stove and enjoy a beer.


Better that then have a gut shot and have to try to find it this morning!


----------



## pope125

Nick , I just looked out the window boy it does not look good . If you do head out be safe and good luck . IMO , your going to have to walk on top of them for them to move .


----------



## aaron_a

I'm gonna go give it one last shot for the season. Found some spots inside of Pittsburgh city limits that I have been saving for the very end of the season. Only a couple blocks away from home too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick , I just looked out the window boy it does not look good . If you do head out be safe and good luck . IMO , your going to have to walk on top of them for them to move .


You're not kidding Bob. I'd have to clear out over 1 foot of snow just to get to my car. Even if I get to the gamelands later on , I don't know where I would park


----------



## aaron_a

Went to a couple spots this morning. Bumped 4 bedded doe in the first spot. Stalled them to another bedding spot and got busted after watching them for a while. Went to a second spot and had 8 doe and a buck in range but couldn't make a move with so many eyes on me. That was the most deer I've seen all year. Gonna head back out before sunset I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I was out running the snowblower for over two hours and it's still coming down hard. Trying to walk in this would be exhausting.


----------



## jacobh

Yea Nick been out on 4 wheeler plowing. Neighbor already called the cops once for pushing snow to road. LOL I really can't stand people. Cop showed up and said nothing wrong here LOL


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Yea Nick been out on 4 wheeler plowing. Neighbor already called the cops once for pushing snow to road. LOL I really can't stand people. Cop showed up and said nothing wrong here LOL


What a dope. Where does your neighbor expect you to put it? After it finally stops, we're gonna have another foot to dig out.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I don't know man Im out of places to put it haha. Every yr he calls the cops on me about it. LOL


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Yea Nick been out on 4 wheeler plowing. Neighbor already called the cops once for pushing snow to road. LOL I really can't stand people. Cop showed up and said nothing wrong here LOL


Scott , There are all kinds out there bad enough when you have a neighbor.


----------



## jacobh

Haha U ain't kidding Bob. Guy will have a heart attack before I help him with this mess. It's a shame I enjoy helping and with the 4 wheeler it's easy for me to do but it'll stay in the shed when it comes to helping him LOL. Side not I did see a doe at my moms yesterday right next to my stand while I was headed out the driveway. Still shooting hours. Loved seeing that!!!


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Yea I don't know man Im out of places to put it haha. Every yr he calls the cops on me about it. LOL


Dude sounds like a piece of work.


----------



## jacobh

Haha Id say his name Im sure you've heard of him. Came over last yr and told me that the police would confenscate the 4 wheeler I just laughed at him. Little does he know I know all the cops. I think Im a rather like able guy but after all this maybe Im not???


----------



## nicko

Snow mobiles going up and down our street right now.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Haha Id say his name Im sure you've heard of him. Came over last yr and told me that the police would confenscate the 4 wheeler I just laughed at him. Little does he know I know all the cops. I think Im a rather like able guy but after all this maybe Im not???


Grouchy old man ??


----------



## jfehr60

Was out 7-11 plowing my driveway with the atv. What a mess. Did not even touch the vehicles. Went inside the house ate lunch, took a shower, and rest for about an hour or so. Looked outside to see nothing but the same story, so I got my stuff together and went at it again. Cleared half my truck off this time and shoveled a more than I wanted because I have no where to put this snow. Township keeps blocking me in with over a foot of snow so I decided to push whatever snow I have across the other side of the road. I am not sure if that's illegal but they can move a lot more snow than I can so they shouldn't have an issue ha. It's not in the middle, just off to the curb. Now I'm resting up again and headed back out in another 2 hours or so I can get some more done before dark. 

Hope everyone stays safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

My stuff is soaked from being out earlier and my wife is doing all the laundry today so the drier is tied up. I may just wait until tomorrow after it is done coming down to go at it again.

So much for my plan to hunt in a blizzard.


----------



## KylePA

This snow could really stop. Been out most of the day on the 4 wheeler and running out of places to put the snow. Really need to invest in a good set of chains for the 4wheeler. Have fun all in the snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

KylePA said:


> This snow could really stop. Been out most of the day on the 4 wheeler and running out of places to put the snow. Really need to invest in a good set of chains for the 4wheeler. Have fun all in the snow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kyle , I have a plow on my ATV when it gets like this the ATV is pretty much usless just to much snow to push . Have been putting buying a big snowblower for years went out this morning and bought a 36 inch Ariens


----------



## Hindy30

Cleared the driveway and took my son to a nearby parking lot. Turned off the traction control and did some donuts. My wife also monopolized the dryer today ... hung my stuff on a chair next to the fire and I think that was better.


----------



## jacobh

Yep retired and nothing else to do. He actually hunts so when I 1st moved in we use to talk. Now all this he can pound sand now 


QUOTE=pope125;1085007554]Grouchy old man ??[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hindy30

pope125 said:


> Kyle , I have a plow on my ATV when it gets like this the ATV is pretty much usless just to much snow to push . Have been putting buying a big snowblower for years went out this morning and bought a 36 inch Ariens


When I was a kid our neighbor had a snowblower mounted on the front of his tractor. That was sweet.


----------



## pope125

Hindy30 said:


> When I was a kid our neighbor had a snowblower mounted on the front of his tractor. That was sweet.



That is the ticket !!


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Matt , need that at my place .


----------



## Mathias

Bob, I'm real happy I brought it home from mntn house this year.
"Work smarter, not harder"

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Bob, I'm real happy I brought it home from mntn house this year.
> "Work smarter, not harder"
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nice looking machine there , Matt. Need a cab for that .


----------



## Mathias

It's treated me well, although it's a 2007 or 08 with only 225hrs. 
It's magic on food plots with a tiller.


----------



## jfehr60

Wow that's real nice. I could use that right now. I can't push much more with the atv. I'll be headed out one more time to clean off the vehicles and do a quick sweep if that's possible. 


Also investing in some tire chains for the Yamaha. Drive way to steep for this junk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

You guys that are using ATV'S for plowing what size machines do you have ?? I have a 2004, 700 Polaris Sportsman


----------



## nicko

Matt, that sucker is beautiful.

I can't believe I went all these years without a snowblower. My Dad bought a new one this year and offered his 10 year old Craftsman to me. So glad I had it today.


----------



## Billy H

These do it for me, I use the crappy troybuilt for up top where I pick up lots of stone, the Honda on the steep blacktop portion. That Honda is a beast. God I hate snow.


----------



## pope125

Matt , You buy that tractor at Little's ??


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> These do it for me, I use the crappy troybuilt for up top where I pick up lots of stone, the Honda on the steep blacktop portion. That Honda is a beast. God I hate snow.


Billy , How is that Honda on tracks ?


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Matt , You buy that tractor at Little's ??


No, I would now since i live over here.
Now that season is done I can concentrate on my 2016 hunting rig, a bar build and various other projects…..
Contenders: Rize, Defcon M7, Impulse 34 (once I can confirm the cam chipping issue _has_ been addressed), Halon 6 or 7.
Anyone else on a quest for a new bow?


----------



## nick060200

Seasons officially over. Sucks


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Billy , How is that Honda on tracks ?


It won't stop for anything between the tracks and the hydrostatic drive. It handles a little different with the tracks but nothing drastic.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> No, I would now since i live over here.
> Now that season is done I can concentrate on my 2016 hunting rig, a bar build and various other projects…..
> Contenders: Rize, Defcon M7, Impulse 34 (once I can confirm the cam chipping issue _has_ been addressed), Halon 6 or 7.
> Anyone else on a quest for a new bow?


I plan to check out the impulse as well.


----------



## aaron_a

Went back out around 415. Saw another 4 doe around 5. Drew on one but wasn't comfortable with a shot. This is my first year hunting with a bow, and I feel like I've learned a lot. I got myself on a lot of deer and feel like I've made myself a better hunter all around. Maybe next year I'll be able to kill one with a bow.

I lost a lot of confidence after I made a bad shot and wounded one earlier this season. Does anyone have any tips on building confidence when you're aiming at a deer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Don't over think it. Draw back, anchor like you always do, say "I got this" and let loose.


----------



## nicko

aaron_a said:


> ........
> I lost a lot of confidence after I made a bad shot and wounded one earlier this season. Does anyone have any tips on building confidence when you're aiming at a deer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Practice, practice, and practice to the point that drawing and shooting is a process that becomes almost automatic. If you haven't done so, definitely hit some 3D shoots in the spring and summer. They are a lot of fun and can help prep you for real world hunting scenarios.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> No, I would now since i live over here.
> Now that season is done I can concentrate on my 2016 hunting rig, a bar build and various other projects…..
> Contenders: Rize, Defcon M7, *Impulse 34 (once I can confirm the cam chipping issue has been addressed*), Halon 6 or 7.
> Anyone else on a quest for a new bow?


I think the only way this issue will be alleviated Matt is when Elite finally does away with their coating of cams and mods and whatnot with whatever "miracle coat" they come up with. Anodizing is the way to go. Cerakote....chipped. Prokote......chipped. These coatings just are not reliable (or the way Elite applies them is faulty). It doesn't affect the way the bows shoot but to drop close to $1K on a bow and have this happen is not acceptable.


----------



## Mathias

Since we're done, it's time to concentrate on 2016 hunting goals.
Mine are: find some addtl local hunting spots, put more effort into my food plots upstate and hunt over them (not sure why i don't spend the time there) get in better physical condition, kill a couple of does early.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> I think the only way this issue will be alleviated Matt is when Elite finally does away with their coating of cams and mods and whatnot with whatever "miracle coat" they come up with. Anodizing is the way to go. Cerakote....chipped. Prokote......chipped. These coatings just are not reliable (or the way Elite applies them is faulty). It doesn't affect the way the bows shoot but to drop close to $1K on a bow and have this happen is not acceptable.


Yeah, I'm a little annoyed with how the cams look on my '14 e32. But it still shoots like a dream. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

I need to buckle down and finish my two builds. I have an '07 Tribute in Predator Winter White that I'm outfitting with Elite Rev cams and Barnsdale limbs and an '06 Alley in Kryptek Typhon with Barnsdale limbs. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Hindy30 said:


> Yeah, I'm a little annoyed with how the cams look on my '14 e32. But it still shoots like a dream.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It used to bother me on my '13 Hunter but it's sorta like getting that first dent in a new car. You get over it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a

nicko said:


> Practice, practice, and practice to the point that drawing and shooting is a process that becomes almost automatic. If you haven't done so, definitely hit some 3D shoots in the spring and summer. They are a lot of fun and can help prep you for real world hunting scenarios.


I shoot in my basement pretty frequently. I have about 17 yards I can practice with. I really don't have anywhere that I can practice past 30 at all though. I've never done any 3d shooting. I would like to though. I'll have to look into that.

I feel like a lot of it is nerves. My heart wants to jump out of my chest when I see a deer. I'm fine with a gun, but for some reason I just breakdown when I get on them with a bow. Maybe it's being on the ground and being so much closer to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a

Mathias said:


> Since we're done, it's time to concentrate on 2016 hunting goals.
> Mine are: find some addtl local hunting spots, put more effort into my food plots upstate and hunt over them (not sure why i don't spend the time there) get in better physical condition, kill a couple of does early.


I'd like to find come good local spots as well. Another goal of mine is to do some scouting and plan for my first black bear hunt. My friend has a cabin in smethport and there are tons of bears around there. I'm between that and a spot I found in the laurel highlands that had a ton of bear sign.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Aaron that's what the sports about brother. If u lose that quit!!!! Seriously though U just need to find a spot and focus. Sounds dumb but I tell myself I'm not shooting just gonna draw and aim. Next thing u know it's off and down deer. Try it it works


----------



## aaron_a

jacobh said:


> Aaron that's what the sports about brother. If u lose that quit!!!! Seriously though U just need to find a spot and focus. Sounds dumb but I tell myself I'm not shooting just gonna draw and aim. Next thing u know it's off and down deer. Try it it works


Yeah, I feel like I just have to take one down to get over it. I've drawn on quite a few deer this year and just haven't been able to talk myself into triggering the release after I wounded that one. 

But at this point I'd rather kick myself for not taking a shot than kick myself for making another bad shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I think the only way this issue will be alleviated Matt is when Elite finally does away with their coating of cams and mods and whatnot with whatever "miracle coat" they come up with. Anodizing is the way to go. Cerakote....chipped. Prokote......chipped. These coatings just are not reliable (or the way Elite applies them is faulty). It doesn't affect the way the bows shoot but to drop close to $1K on a bow and have this happen is not acceptable.


Agreed...the issue on the 16's isn't "solved" that is rhetoric being promoted by retailers. You can contact Elite or check their boards, they haven't changed any part of their process.

Joe


----------



## jfehr60

pope125 said:


> You guys that are using ATV'S for plowing what size machines do you have ?? I have a 2004, 700 Polaris Sportsman


2014 Yamaha grizzly 700. It all goes out the window if ya do not have good tires. 

I just got in from shoveling. My driveway is slick and it's steep. I am going to be a bit sore in the morning. Plus I have work. How wonderful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Thanks for the insight Joe. Guess I scratch that one. DCM 7 or Rize....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

jfehr60 said:


> 2014 Yamaha grizzly 700. It all goes out the window if ya do not have good tires.
> 
> I just got in from shoveling. My driveway is slick and it's steep. I am going to be a bit sore in the morning. Plus I have work. How wonderful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've got a 1998 600 grizzly. Runs really well can't justifying buying a new one for as much as I use it. Can't believe I didn't get it stuck today plowing though.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> These do it for me, I use the crappy troybuilt for up top where I pick up lots of stone, the Honda on the steep blacktop portion. That Honda is a beast. God I hate snow.


Do you know the grade of the blacktop section?

My driveway is around 750'. The main section is about 550' at a 20% grade. It also faces north. Basically, a disaster in the winter...lol!


----------



## ernieball33

KylePA said:


> I've got a 1998 600 grizzly. Runs really well can't justifying buying a new one for as much as I use it. Can't believe I didn't get it stuck today plowing though.


I have the same machine from the same year. It's a beast! I always want the newest model of everything but like you, I can't justify buying a new one when I have one as solid as the 600 Grizzly has been. I have friends with much newer machines and they have way more trouble with theirs than I have had with this one.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Do you know the grade of the blacktop section?
> 
> My driveway is around 750'. The main section is about 550' at a 20% grade. It also faces north. Basically, a disaster in the winter...lol!


Mine is 20% or better. Constant maintenance in winter. Even as little as 1/2 inch of snow needs to be removed or it becomes impossible for my wife's car to drive up.


----------



## jesses80

pope I have the same quad and it has plowed a crap ton of snow with no problems .


pope125 said:


> You guys that are using ATV'S for plowing what size machines do you have ?? I have a 2004, 700 Polaris Sportsman


----------



## PaBone

My driveway is 2000 foot long and for the most part level, but I have a row of trees and woodline along one side that causes the snow to drift deep in places. I use a New Holland TC18 when the snow is light and a NH Workmaster 55 or Farmall 706 when it will start in the cold. One year it got so deep and frozen we got are vehicles out and parked along the road and walked.


----------



## nicko

My goal for next season is to dig further into our lease upstate and learn more about the lay of the land.


----------



## Hindy30

jfehr60 said:


> 2014 Yamaha grizzly 700. It all goes out the window if ya do not have good tires.
> 
> I just got in from shoveling. My driveway is slick and it's steep. I am going to be a bit sore in the morning. Plus I have work. How wonderful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great machine. I have the 2009 grizzly 700. No major problems yet.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

My goal for next season is to find a spot in 5c for an early doe. I have a good feeling about 10 acres adjacent to a horse farm that I have feelers out for. I'm told nobody's ever hunted it. 

I have never killed a deer in 5c. I think I've only hunted 5c maybe 3 or 4 times.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Hindy30 said:


> My goal for next season is to find a spot in 5c for an early doe. I have a good feeling about 10 acres adjacent to a horse farm that I have feelers out for. I'm told nobody's ever hunted it.
> 
> I have never killed a deer in 5c. I think I've only hunted 5c maybe 3 or 4 times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Good luck.
A little insight into WMU 5C. You have better odds on the Powerball than finding a place that's never been hunted. The "No Hunting/Trespassing" properties are the trespassers dream.


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> Good luck.
> A little insight into WMU 5C. You have better odds on the Powerball than finding a place that's never been hunted. The "No Hunting/Trespassing" properties are the trespassers dream.


10 acres with owner occupied house. Guy works from home. Always possible that he's not paying attention, but he thinks not. The deal is not done yet anyway so we'll see. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sounds like a honey hole!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> Sounds like a honey hole!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed! A doe down in September would really take the pressure off me and help me not over pressure certain spots.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jfehr60

Hindy30 said:


> Great machine. I have the 2009 grizzly 700. No major problems yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It saved me this storm and it was still risky. 

Also my township told me today it's illegal to push snow into and across the road. You are supposed to push it back up into your own area. They are most likely right but what about them pushing snow onto my area that was never there?? I woke up this morning and was blocked in with over a foot a snow. So I pushed it across the street. For some reason I don't think that law adds up. Ha. 

Oh well.... No hurt feelings but I told him you guys are pushing snow and blocking my way. I can't do much about it with this much snow. 

I am also looking for a property in 5c. Or even 5b I think. Just for something different. If I ever get a chance I'll hunt the land maybe once or twice. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Hunter1

Ours was this year too! New poster here, love this PA forum!


----------



## John D 194

aaron_a said:


> I shoot in my basement pretty frequently. I have about 17 yards I can practice with. I really don't have anywhere that I can practice past 30 at all though. I've never done any 3d shooting. I would like to though. I'll have to look into that.
> 
> I feel like a lot of it is nerves. My heart wants to jump out of my chest when I see a deer. I'm fine with a gun, but for some reason I just breakdown when I get on them with a bow. Maybe it's being on the ground and being so much closer to them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want to hit up a 3d this spring let me know. A couple of our favorites are Mcdonald sportsmen and Five points hunt club.


----------



## PA Hunter1

Just get back out there and even shoot a doe, just get the feeling back, it's why you do it!


----------



## PA Hunter1

How many acres?


----------



## PA Hunter1

irnwrkr3 said:


> Some of the biggest bucks in 2B are taken on small tracts every year. I've seen areas by me that are roughly 25-30 acres give or take produce 140+ deer every year. I don't believe those properties hold them there year round, but during the rut those small tracts are dynamite spots for mature bucks. Most of the bucks I've posted on this thread came from small tracts that produce every year.


Nice buck!


----------



## 138104

jfehr60 said:


> It saved me this storm and it was still risky.
> 
> Also my township told me today it's illegal to push snow into and across the road. You are supposed to push it back up into your own area. They are most likely right but what about them pushing snow onto my area that was never there?? I woke up this morning and was blocked in with over a foot a snow. So I pushed it across the street. For some reason I don't think that law adds up. Ha.
> 
> Oh well.... No hurt feelings but I told him you guys are pushing snow and blocking my way. I can't do much about it with this much snow.
> 
> I am also looking for a property in 5c. Or even 5b I think. Just for something different. If I ever get a chance I'll hunt the land maybe once or twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a similar experience a few years ago. I was blowing snow across a state route. The plow guy and I had a few words. After that, I hired a guy to plow for us. Unfortunately, he told me after last season he wouldn't be plowing anymore. I wasn't having any luck finding a new guy. While we were digging our cars out, a guy came by on his JD and offered to help. For $50, he cleared our driveway. I was drooling over his setup!


----------



## jfehr60

Perry24 said:


> I had a similar experience a few years ago. I was blowing snow across a state route. The plow guy and I had a few words. After that, I hired a guy to plow for us. Unfortunately, he told me after last season he wouldn't be plowing anymore. I wasn't having any luck finding a new guy. While we were digging our cars out, a guy came by on his JD and offered to help. For $50, he cleared our driveway. I was drooling over his setup!


One of the township guys ended up coming over and helping me out. I live directly across from them so they saw me struggling I guess. Took him like 10 min to lift the snow and place it somewhere else. 

That is a really nice set up wow. I would like to own a tractor one day but it's just not in the budget ha. Plus I really have no use besides using it to pick up snow. I have 3 acres but it's wooded. 
$50 is well worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

John D 194 said:


> If you want to hit up a 3d this spring let me know. A couple of our favorites are Mcdonald sportsmen and Five points hunt club.


I usually make a couple of Five Points shoots every year, they have a nice course.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Mine is 20% or better. Constant maintenance in winter. Even as little as 1/2 inch of snow needs to be removed or it becomes impossible for my wife's car to drive up.


I've got the same problem. I go through about 800# of salt a year, depending on the year. 1/4" of snow and I'm plowing and salting. I have a 2006 Kawasaki Prairie 360, the smallest they made with 4-wheel drive at the time.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> No, I would now since i live over here.
> Now that season is done I can concentrate on my 2016 hunting rig, a bar build and various other projects…..
> Contenders: Rize, Defcon M7, Impulse 34 (once I can confirm the cam chipping issue _has_ been addressed), Halon 6 or 7.
> Anyone else on a quest for a new bow?


Out of those listed, I have only shot the Halon 6. I shot the right-handed version left-handed and I'd have happily bought it if I were in the market. That is one sweet shooting bow. I always wanted to like the Prime bows but do not like their draw cycle at all. They always feel to me like shooting a long bow. 

That said, I thought about a new bow this year, but I'm pretty happy with my current bow. I do think I'm going to change sights and go to a slightly stiffer arrow though. Probably switch broadheads too. The Thunderheads have always been good to me but they are kind of a pain in the butt to assemble and the blades are not resharpenable any more. I used to be able to touch them up but now they are one shot and done. I want to try the Wac Ems.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> No, I would now since i live over here.
> Now that season is done I can concentrate on my 2016 hunting rig, a bar build and various other projects…..
> Contenders: Rize, Defcon M7, Impulse 34 (once I can confirm the cam chipping issue _has_ been addressed), Halon 6 or 7.
> Anyone else on a quest for a new bow?


I am! My bow blew up on me at a 3D shoot less than a month before the season. I have been shooting a bow loaned to me by a friend all season. Come my first free weekend i will be heading out to lancaster archery and and shooting everything i can till something just feels right.


----------



## dougell

jfehr60 said:


> One of the township guys ended up coming over and helping me out. I live directly across from them so they saw me struggling I guess. Took him like 10 min to lift the snow and place it somewhere else.
> 
> That is a really nice set up wow. I would like to own a tractor one day but it's just not in the budget ha. Plus I really have no use besides using it to pick up snow. I have 3 acres but it's wooded.
> $50 is well worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live on a private rd that's close to 1/2 mile to my house and I have a long driveway.The only way to deal with it to have a plow on my truck.I used to use a 4 wheeler but it took forever and you really couldn't push the snow back far enough.I have a 4WD kabota with a bucket and it's good for using in tight places and for moving snow piles back but it's useless for plowing big areas.Several years ago I bought a 3pt hitch snowblower but it was kind of worthless on a rough gravel rd.It would be the ticket for paved areas though.The biggest problem with a 4WD tractor is that the front end wants to swing around on you if you're on a hill that's slightly canted.You can't salt a dirt rd so ours is always a solid sheet of ice.Even with chains on the back,you still have the problem with the front end wanting to take you to the side.Last year I studded the front tire lugs and it made a big difference on ice.Still,they aren't the cure all for winter snow removal.They're still cool big boys toys though.

For once you guys got the brunt of it.We had about 4" on the ground prior to the storm and got maybe another inch Friday night.I put the plow on my truck just in case but took it off yesterday.I hope it gets little use this year.Last year I used it pretty much every day.Even if it didn't snow,the wind would blow road shut.


----------



## dougell

jfehr60 said:


> 2014 Yamaha grizzly 700. It all goes out the window if ya do not have good tires.
> 
> I just got in from shoveling. My driveway is slick and it's steep. I am going to be a bit sore in the morning. Plus I have work. How wonderful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.tirechain.com/

Call this place.They're in Johnstown Pa and have chains for just about any tire.For about $15/tire you can have the lugs drilled and studs installed.I did that with my Kabota last year.It makes a world of difference on ice.


----------



## NEDYARB

Great thread this year boys. Really enjoyed following along. I was able to close out the season with a doe Saturday. Great year. I harvested a good buck and 3 does. The gun hunters had them running around like crazy Saturday. Haven't used a gun in 4 seasons and really enjoy knowing that no matter what it's bow only for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Cabin fever got the best of me today so I decided to drive out to the state game lands in Elverson. I wanted to check on an area of cover I thought the deer would have holed up in during the snow and wind. I knew parking would by biggest hurdle but I like driving in the snow. So as I was driving down one of the roads which was essentially one single lane with snow piled up on the sides, I came to a spot that had quite a bit of wind-driven snow piled up in the road. I looked at it and thought "hmmmmm....looks kinda deep". I should have trusted my first instinct and turned around but I decided to try and make it through. I got about 20 yards and bogged down....stuck. My 2013 Explorer is a good "road" vehicle but the ground clearance is not very high. I started going in reverse then drive, then reverse then drive. The snow bank was so tight up against my doors that I had to pop the rear gate and climb over the seats to get out and assess. I only had my window scraper/brush and ended up using that and my feet to pull away the snow that was building up under my tires like door stops. While I was in the car doing my forward and reverse escape act, a red pickup was coming in the other direction. He saw me stuck, stopped, and went in reverse. I rolled my window down and was waving my hand but he just kept going and reversed his way out of sight. So much for a good samaritan. 

After 10 minutes or so of rocking the car back and forth and about 5 trips crawling over the seats and out the rear hatch, I got myself free.

Not so sure I like driving in the snow as much now as I did about 3pm today.


----------



## jesses80

that sucks nick glad you got out though.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> I live on a private rd that's close to 1/2 mile to my house and I have a long driveway.The only way to deal with it to have a plow on my truck.I used to use a 4 wheeler but it took forever and you really couldn't push the snow back far enough.I have a 4WD kabota with a bucket and it's good for using in tight places and for moving snow piles back but it's useless for plowing big areas.Several years ago I bought a 3pt hitch snowblower but it was kind of worthless on a rough gravel rd.It would be the ticket for paved areas though.The biggest problem with a 4WD tractor is that the front end wants to swing around on you if you're on a hill that's slightly canted.You can't salt a dirt rd so ours is always a solid sheet of ice.Even with chains on the back,you still have the problem with the front end wanting to take you to the side.Last year I studded the front tire lugs and it made a big difference on ice.Still,they aren't the cure all for winter snow removal.They're still cool big boys toys though.
> 
> For once you guys got the brunt of it.We had about 4" on the ground prior to the storm and got maybe another inch Friday night.I put the plow on my truck just in case but took it off yesterday.I hope it gets little use this year.Last year I used it pretty much every day.Even if it didn't snow,the wind would blow road shut.


Good info to know about the tractor. It seems there is no single best equipment for dealing with steep driveways.

We have salted our gravel driveway when it gets icy and it clears fine. However, the problem is the next time it snows. The plow digs into the soft ground and rips the driveway up.

Here's my favorite memory from last year. Unfortunately, they are calling for freezing rain Tues night




dougell said:


> I live on a private rd that's close to 1/2 mile to my house and I have a long driveway.The only way to deal with it to have a plow on my truck.I used to use a 4 wheeler but it took forever and you really couldn't push the snow back far enough.I have a 4WD kabota with a bucket and it's good for using in tight places and for moving snow piles back but it's useless for plowing big areas.Several years ago I bought a 3pt hitch snowblower but it was kind of worthless on a rough gravel rd.It would be the ticket for paved areas though.The biggest problem with a 4WD tractor is that the front end wants to swing around on you if you're on a hill that's slightly canted.You can't salt a dirt rd so ours is always a solid sheet of ice.Even with chains on the back,you still have the problem with the front end wanting to take you to the side.Last year I studded the front tire lugs and it made a big difference on ice.Still,they aren't the cure all for winter snow removal.They're still cool big boys toys though.
> 
> For once you guys got the brunt of it.We had about 4" on the ground prior to the storm and got maybe another inch Friday night.I put the plow on my truck just in case but took it off yesterday.I hope it gets little use this year.Last year I used it pretty much every day.Even if it didn't snow,the wind would blow road shut.


----------



## John D 194

PaBone said:


> I usually make a couple of Five Points shoots every year, they have a nice course.


Love the course but it is my nemesis. Easily my worst scoring course and can't figure out why. But no matter how bad I shoot I still have a blast.


----------



## dougell

Perry,our road is more dirt than gravel.If I salted it now,it would turn into a huge mud pit in the spring.I've been working on it slowly by building it up with shale and just started putting limestone down.The limestone IS ABOUT $500/TRIAXLE UP HERE and it would take about 10 triaxle loads to just put a few inches on from my house to the twp rd..Plowing that off in the winter would put me over the edge.The road is about a mile long with 4 house on it and I'm the only one with a plow.I despise winter.


----------



## Mathias

Hey, anyone go and see the Revenant?


----------



## ETHIKILL

Mathias said:


> Hey, anyone go and see the Revenant?


My folks saw it. They said the bear should have killed the guy and saved them from the rest of the movie. That's all I got.


----------



## Mathias

Doh!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Hey, anyone go and see the Revenant?


Wife and I saw it yesterday...good flick, easy to see why so many nominations for Leo...like him or not...like the story or not...damn good acting job. Scenery absolutely stunning....was amazed to learn shot in Argentina, California, and Montana...

Pretty interesting info about the now famous bear scene....
http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...aprio-revenant-bear-attack-stuntman-blue-suit

I saw this before I saw the movie and while the bear scene is intense, I couldn't imagine exactly how it was done....very cool!


BTW - if anyone wants to see an outdoor flick that'll make your skin crawl - check out BackCountry - based on a true story.....currently showing on many cable networks (free on Demand). Watched it the other night with my wife and it had me saying over and over HOLY explicative....again a Hollywood drama, but pretty intense....none of that Liam Neeson - The Grey type of stuff:thumbs_do

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Joe, we're going this evening. Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Thanks Joe, we're going this evening. Looks like a winner to me.


I'll be interested in your take - my wife and I both enjoyed it...

Joe


----------



## dougell

It's pretty cool that the guns were made by Ron Luckenbill from Emporium,cameron county.I had him work the trigger on my RMC a few years ago.Real nice guy.

http://www.recreatinghistory.com/


----------



## pope125

After a few years of contemplating if I was going to mount the brown bear I shot a few years ago , its going to be done and on display at the Great American Outdoor Show in Harrisburg starting Feburary 6th-14th . I can't wait to see it .


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Cabin fever got the best of me today so I decided to drive out to the state game lands in Elverson. I wanted to check on an area of cover I thought the deer would have holed up in during the snow and wind. I knew parking would by biggest hurdle but I like driving in the snow. So as I was driving down one of the roads which was essentially one single lane with snow piled up on the sides, I came to a spot that had quite a bit of wind-driven snow piled up in the road. I looked at it and thought "hmmmmm....looks kinda deep". I should have trusted my first instinct and turned around but I decided to try and make it through. I got about 20 yards and bogged down....stuck. My 2013 Explorer is a good "road" vehicle but the ground clearance is not very high. I started going in reverse then drive, then reverse then drive. The snow bank was so tight up against my doors that I had to pop the rear gate and climb over the seats to get out and assess. I only had my window scraper/brush and ended up using that and my feet to pull away the snow that was building up under my tires like door stops. While I was in the car doing my forward and reverse escape act, a red pickup was coming in the other direction. He saw me stuck, stopped, and went in reverse. I rolled my window down and was waving my hand but he just kept going and reversed his way out of sight. So much for a good samaritan.
> 
> After 10 minutes or so of rocking the car back and forth and about 5 trips crawling over the seats and out the rear hatch, I got myself free.
> 
> Not so sure I like driving in the snow as much now as I did about 3pm today.


Why does this make me think of Planes Trains and Automobiles? "Funny thing is, the radio still works." 

Glad you made it out Nicko.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Why does this make me think of Planes Trains and Automobiles? "Funny thing is, the radio still works."
> 
> Glad you made it out Nicko.


That movie is outstanding!


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> After a few years of contemplating if I was going to mount the brown bear I shot a few years ago , its going to be done and on display at the Great American Outdoor Show in Harrisburg starting Feburary 6th-14th . I can't wait to see it .


Are they actually mounting it at the show or just displaying it?Anyway,that's cool.Do have ANY PICTURES FROM THE HUNT?


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Are they actually mounting it at the show or just displaying it?Anyway,that's cool.Do have ANY PICTURES FROM THE HUNT?


It will already be mounted, he is finishing up the mount next week . I was trying to post a video the guide put up on his Facebook page yesterday , was trying to post it on here . No luck ! I do have pictures.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Bob Im in for the pics


----------



## 138104

Where's the mount going to be?


----------



## Mathias

Can't wait til this guy gets a little older to do the mntn stuff with him.








He's not a fan of snow yet....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Bob, looking forward to the pics. May even venture out this year.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Once we know where it is located I'll look for it!


----------



## jacobh

Haha Matt looked just like I did when I saw how much I had to shovel!!!


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> Where's the mount going to be?


My taxidermist has a booth in the main hall with all the outfitters . Wessners Taxidermy


----------



## pope125

I know most could care less about the mount , those interested to see it is in the main hall booth #6419 .


----------



## jacobh

Bob post some pics up bro. I won't be at the show but would like to see it for sure


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Post some pics Bob!


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Post some pics Bob!


I don't have any pictures yet , he is still putting it all together it will be done for the show . I'm not going to see it till Feb 10th when I go to the show . The shame is that it is not a full body mount , when I shot the bear and got to town we went to the Taxidermist the Outfitter used . The Taxidermist was just suppose to flesh it and salt , then ship it to my taxidermist when my taxidermist received it and opened it up there were no paws on the cape . So I had a cape I wanted to do a full body mount, with no paws . I tossed around for a few years going back and trying to kill another Brown Bear , it took me 3 hunts to try and get it done with the bow . Long story short I decided to do a shoulder mount on this bear , its going to sit on a 30 inch round pedestal and on top of that some boulders that are going to look wet and a 24 inch salmon laying across the rocks . When I was growing up we lived with my grandparents , and used to listen to my dad and my grand pop always talking about going one day to Alaska and hunting Brown Bear. Neither never did get to Alaska !! One of my dreams as a young boy was when I got older was to get to Alaska and shot a Brown Bear . I wanted a full body mount in the worst way , I hope mounting the way I am is not diminishing the trophy .


----------



## goathillinpa

So why did the taxidermist take your paws? Did you ever get an answer as to why it was shipped without them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

goathillinpa said:


> So why did the taxidermist take your paws? Did you ever get an answer as to why it was shipped without them.


Was wondering the same thing....I'd be pretty P.O.ed about that and I can't imagine you didn't lose a moment or two over that issue Bob????

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

I know it is not legal in PA, but bear paws and gall-bladders fetch a VERY good price for folks who know where to take them...

Joe


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> I know most could care less about the mount , those interested to see it is in the main hall booth #6419 .


I'll be there. I'll have to check it out. Shame about the paws though.


----------



## PA Hunter1

pope125 said:


> My taxidermist has a booth in the main hall with all the outfitters . Wessners Taxidermy


wheres that located


----------



## PA Hunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I know it is not legal in PA, but bear paws and gall-bladders fetch a VERY good price for folks who know where to take them...
> 
> Joe


why gallbladder?


----------



## goathillinpa

PA Hunter1 said:


> why gallbladder?


Its like a medicine to some.


----------



## pope125

PA Hunter1 said:


> wheres that located


Booth # 6419


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> I know most could care less about the mount , those interested to see it is in the main hall booth #6419 .


Actually,I bet most would be very interested to see it.Killing a brown bear with a bow is a pretty cool accomplishment.I know I'll most likely never get a chance to do it.


----------



## dougell

PA Hunter1 said:


> why gallbladder?


They use the bile for medicinal purposes in Asia.You can get several thousand dollars for each gall bladder.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Actually,I bet most would be very interested to see it.Killing a brown bear with a bow is a pretty cool accomplishment.I know I'll most likely never get a chance to do it.


Doug , Thanks !!! Very tuff with a boy . The guys that go out and accomplish killing all North American big game animals I have the upmost respect for . Yes it does take money , put money aside and it takes tons of dedication , time , drive , and a lot of luck .


----------



## Mathias

Picked this beast up today, finally. 36" x36" x18" deep. Weights a ton. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Very nice Matt. Knowing how heavy those suckers are, you probably needed the John Deere to move it. Is that the Ironman model?


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Doug , Thanks !!! Very tuff with a boy . The guys that go out and accomplish killing all North American big game animals I have the upmost respect for . Yes it does take money , put money aside and it takes tons of dedication , time , drive , and a lot of luck .


I AGREE.I think killing a dall or stone sheep with a bow would be at the top of my list.I doubt that will ever happen either though lol.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> I AGREE.I think killing a dall or stone sheep with a bow would be at the top of my list.I doubt that will ever happen either though lol.


Doug , Prices of hunts have gone thru the roof . Dall sheep hunt $20,000 , Stone sheep $ 32,000 + depending on the area . Bighorn $ 60,000 .


----------



## jfehr60

How many arrows can that thing take?? Did you get a good deal on it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Doug , Prices of hunts have gone thru the roof . Dall sheep hunt $20,000 , Stone sheep $ 32,000 + depending on the area . Bighorn $ 60,000 .


Also dessert bighorn $80.000


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Also dessert bighorn $80.000


Ill take 2 of those


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ill take 2 of those


Darrin , just spend another $100,000 you can get a governors tag . Lol


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Doug , Prices of hunts have gone thru the roof . Dall sheep hunt $20,000 , Stone sheep $ 32,000 + depending on the area . Bighorn $ 60,000 .


I know,it's insane.A DIY trip to Colorado for elk with otc tags used to cost less than 1K if you went out with a few guys.I would like to kill a sheep someday but I would never pay those kinds of prices.I plan on putting an elk trip together for my son when he's maybe 14 or 15 but can't imagine what it will cost by then.That's why I pretty much hunt deer and turkeys lol.I thought about a bear hunt because they're still relatively cheap but can't get past the baiting thing.I don't care that other people kill them over bait but I just couldn't see myself doing it.The last time I went out west was Sept 2004.I think that trip all totaled was still over 4K and it was a pretty crappy hunt.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> I know,it's insane.A DIY trip to Colorado for elk with otc tags used to cost less than 1K if you went out with a few guys.I would like to kill a sheep someday but I would never pay those kinds of prices.I plan on putting an elk trip together for my son when he's maybe 14 or 15 but can't imagine what it will cost by then.That's why I pretty much hunt deer and turkeys lol.I thought about a bear hunt because they're still relatively cheap but can't get past the baiting thing.I don't care that other people kill them over bait but I just couldn't see myself doing it.The last time I went out west was Sept 2004.I think that trip all totaled was still over 4K and it was a pretty crappy hunt.


Doug , I killed a few over bait when I was younger not for me anymore . I'm doing my first spot and stalk for black bear this spring in BC .


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Doug , I killed a few over bait when I was younger not for me anymore . I'm doing my first spot and stalk for black bear this spring in BC .


 That would be a fun hunt.Good luck.I'm pretty much a homebody now.I run a business and have two kids who's activities never seem to stop.By the time I actually have time to travel and hunt,I'll be worn out and won't care anymore.Should have done more of it before I had kids.I'm not complaining though.I really have no complaints about was Pa has to offer.It's still cool to see the pictures and hear the stories of other people's adventures.


----------



## Billy H

Mountain goat would do it for me, though I am getting a bit long in the tooth to do that kind of hiking these days. Having a wife from Park county Colorado and having spent much time out there I know what it takes to get it done and as it is now I would struggle greatly. Should have gone for it when I was a bit younger. I certainly can still go to family out there and sit on the porch and watch elk come through,, Good times!


----------



## dougell

I don't think I could do a mountain goat hunt unless I gave myself a couple weeks to get acclimated.I've never gone out west in bad shape but hiking along the timberline is bad.I can almost tolerate it by the end of a week but nowhere near like the guys who live out there.The first time I went to Colorado,I couldn't understand what the issue was that everyone talked about.That's until,I got off a horse and walked about 50 yards uphill.I thought I was gonna pass out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Chasing a giant brown or grizzly with my bow is my ultimate fantasy - about as likely to get that done as having an affair with Jennifer Aniston, but a man can dream.:wink:

Joe


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> I don't think I could do a mountain goat hunt unless I gave myself a couple weeks to get acclimated.I've never gone out west in bad shape but hiking along the timberline is bad.I can almost tolerate it by the end of a week but nowhere near like the guys who live out there.The first time I went to Colorado,I couldn't understand what the issue was that everyone talked about.That's until,I got off a horse and walked about 50 yards uphill.I thought I was gonna pass out.


I can vouch for those mountain hunts kicking your ass , you can train all you want it will never compare what your up against when you get on that mountain . I can say there are hunts I have been that I was so close to calling it quits . I remember my Roosevelt Elk hunt in BC after 8 days of hunting and hiking over 75 miles in 8 day i told the guide we have to kill a bull tomorrow cause I can not do it anymore .


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Chasing a giant brown or grizzly with my bow is my ultimate fantasy - about as likely to get that done as having an affair with Jennifer Aniston, but a man can dream.:wink:
> 
> Joe



I killed my Brown Bear at 22 yards and killed my Grizzly at 35 , I have to say hunting those two animals are and a Adeline rush you could not imagine. We had the Brown Bear at 8 yards at one time to are left before in jumped in the stream after the salmon .


----------



## yetihunter1

dream hunt for me will be Yukon moose with my bow. Still get the thrill of getting close to a dangerous animal and moose meat in my opinion is the best tasting wild game out there.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Chasing a giant brown or grizzly with my bow is my ultimate fantasy - about as likely to get that done as having an affair with Jennifer Aniston, but a man can dream.:wink:
> 
> Joe


I like the way you think Joe! lol


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I AGREE.I think killing a dall or stone sheep with a bow would be at the top of my list.I doubt that will ever happen either though lol.


My dream is a bighorn sheep with a bow, very unlikely it will happen. I think a woodland caribou would be an attainable goal.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Doug , Prices of hunts have gone thru the roof . Dall sheep hunt $20,000 , Stone sheep $ 32,000 + depending on the area . Bighorn $ 60,000 .


Pope, are these outfitted hunts that include tags or do you still need to draw? Last I looked you could hunt bighorns in Alberta for around $25,000 but that was about 10 years ago. Depressing that I'm priced out of most of my bucket list hunts..........


----------



## nicko

At the prices you guys are saying, hunting PA doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Pope, are these outfitted hunts that include tags or do you still need to draw? Last I looked you could hunt bighorns in Alberta for around $25,000 but that was about 10 years ago. Depressing that I'm priced out of most of my bucket list hunts..........


Matt, The draw depends on where your going to hunt . The bighorn hunts these days are going for $35,000 plus also depends on the outfitter. Its a real same that the prices are thru the roof on so many hunts . But there are still some hunts out there you can still do and not cost a ton of money . The hardest pill to swallow is that there is no guarantee on any hunt that you will walk away with killing something . It took me three hunts to kill my Brown Bear . I would love to keep going and try and shoot more animals, the money part for me is a tuff pill to swallow.


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> dream hunt for me will be Yukon moose with my bow. Still get the thrill of getting close to a dangerous animal and moose meat in my opinion is the best tasting wild game out there.



I remember when I was up there and got back to town you can't believe how many coolers full of meat guys were bringing it back to the states .


----------



## Hindy30

yetihunter1 said:


> dream hunt for me will be Yukon moose with my bow. Still get the thrill of getting close to a dangerous animal and moose meat in my opinion is the *best tasting* wild game out there.


With you on that, moose is the best meal you can kill.


----------



## Mathias

Hindy30 said:


> With you on that, moose is the best meal you can kill.


I've heard that a few times. Love to try some.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> I've heard that a few times. Love to try some.


i had it for the first time at the outdoor show in oaks last year. Peter Fiduccia's wife brought some in for her cooking class, my wife wanted to attend so we went. She cooked it up and sold he sauces and after the first bite i heard the most beautiful thing. My wife told me i can go hunt moose whenever i want since it tastes so good. Now i just need to save the money!


----------



## Mathias

:thumbs_up Yeah man, well played, that's music to your ears! I like to do a Moose hunt too. Anyone know the economical way?


----------



## Winston_7

Anybody know of some indoor shoots in western PA to break off some dust and cobwebs?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eblues

pope125 said:


> I remember when I was up there and got back to town you can't believe how many coolers full of meat guys were bringing it back to the states .


And lost luggage because those coolers get priority on the airlines.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> At the prices you guys are saying, hunting PA doesn't sound so bad.


And yet a license increase winds them up.....


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> :thumbs_up Yeah man, well played, that's music to your ears! I like to do a Moose hunt too. Anyone know the economical way?


DIY, in Alaska. Also depends where you want to kill one ?


----------



## strawcat

Matt you can do a moose hunt in Quebec for a reasonable price. I have a friend who runs an outfitters service up there


----------



## pope125

strawcat said:


> Matt you can do a moose hunt in Quebec for a reasonable price. I have a friend who runs an outfitters service up there


How much are those hunts ??


----------



## Mathias

Thanks, I like the Quebec idea for closeness. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I smell an AT moose hunt in the air....

Never did get a chance to get in on one of those AT antelope hunts...always sounded like a great time.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

I would be in for that! Now i need to get to some of these indoor shoots to break off the cobwebs....anyone shooting at birdsboro this weekend?


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> I would be in for that! Now i need to get to some of these indoor shoots to break off the cobwebs....anyone shooting at birdsboro this weekend?


Indoor? Is it today or tomorrow?


----------



## strawcat

Pope 1000 for just lodging and place to hunt.2500 for guide meals and lodging


----------



## pope125

strawcat said:


> Pope 1000 for just lodging and place to hunt.2500 for guide meals and lodging


What kind of bulls does he kill ? My guess is that a low 50 inch is a great bull .


----------



## strawcat

50 is a big bull there. The Canadian moose does not grow as large as the Yukon moose


----------



## 12-Ringer

finally got around to listing it....sad to see it go...great shooter, just can't keep so many hanging around....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3507665

Joe


----------



## nicko

I feel ya Joe. I redid another GT500 last spring in predator brown deception and it was a beauty but I shot the other GT500 I have better. So despite all I dumped into that bow, I sold it off. No sense in holding onto a bow you just don't shoot.

I took a drive out to the gamelands today where my car got stuck a week ago (didn't get stuck today). But the snow was still pretty deep and just below my knees in some areas that don't get much direct sun. It made for an exhausting walk. Plenty of deer tracks though. I did see two other guys on the same land shed hunting. Looks like I wasn't the only crazy one.


----------



## jtkratzer

Anyone near Lancaster willing to help me out with an arrow build? Would like to find out if it's worth the investment to build my own. Posted a thread in the arrow section. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3507561


----------



## rogersb

My wife and I went out for about 2 hours today and shed hunted. Nothing yet.


----------



## KylePA

I spent some time today looking for tracks, sheds etc behind the house. Didn't find anything and the tracks in the snow pretty much confirmed everything I know. Was good to get some fresh air. 

Pulled a camera and found it interesting that the day before the big storm I had zero deer on camera, I would have expected them to be moving like crazy that Friday. Also after the storm I didn't have a deer picture until the Monday afterwards, two full days after the snow stopped. Looks like all the little bucks I got on film were still holding both sides this week. Had a new visitor as well that showed up one night never to get a picture again.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Saw a real nice buck in Downingtown today - still carrying both sides...probably low 130's high 120's - nice to see, even if it was from the car

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> Saw a real nice buck in Downingtown today - still carrying both sides...probably low 130's high 120's - nice to see, even if it was from the car
> 
> Joe


Nice, I saw eight deer yesterday evening from the road on a 10 acre spot I hunt. A few doe, likely a button or two. Nothing with a rack.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I feel ya Joe. I redid another GT500 last spring in predator brown deception and it was a beauty but I shot the other GT500 I have better. So despite all I dumped into that bow, I sold it off. No sense in holding onto a bow you just don't shoot.
> 
> I took a drive out to the gamelands today where my car got stuck a week ago (didn't get stuck today). But the snow was still pretty deep and just below my knees in some areas that don't get much direct sun. It made for an exhausting walk. Plenty of deer tracks though. I did see two other guys on the same land shed hunting. Looks like I wasn't the only crazy one.


+

That's insane.I've never run into another person on any public property during the offseason.


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> +
> 
> That's insane.I've never run into another person on any public property during the offseason.


I only see people when we cross paths trail running on those passing through game lands. Horseshoe Trail between Pumping Station and Middle Creek is very popular with runners and bikers.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Indoor? Is it today or tomorrow?


Hey Nicko, ya it was indoor. This coming weekend its at French Creek outfitters. Indoor at known ranges but still feels good to get the bow out and shoot.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> +
> 
> That's insane.I've never run into another person on any public property during the offseason.


Yep, that's public land for you in the SE part of the state. You would hate it down here Doug.


----------



## dougell

I've run into bikers and horseback riders but they stay on designated trails.I've never actually run into another person unless it was on a trail.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> I only see people when we cross paths trail running on those passing through game lands. Horseshoe Trail between Pumping Station and Middle Creek is very popular with runners and bikers.


I trail run and take my daughter for hikes a lot out that way off pumping station


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> I trail run and take my daughter for hikes a lot out that way off pumping station


I try to find a variety of trails to run to get a change of scenery. I ran a 100 mile race last October and you can't run the same trails every weekend without getting tired of seeing the same old stuff. Mason-Dixon and Conestoga on the York and Lancaster sides of the Susquehanna are nice. I run at Mt Gretna frequently. Gretna isn't that big. I had to do some loops over the same ground to get 30 miles in. I usually don't run longer than that outside of an organized event. Starts to push the safety boundaries when we're talking either summer heat or winter cold and any time of the year in darkness. Another good one is off 443 west of Indiantown Gap. PM me and we can swap some trail info. I'm in Lititz, maybe we can get together for some shooting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jtkratzer said:


> I try to find a variety of trails to run to get a change of scenery. I ran a 100 mile race last October and you can't run the same trails every weekend without getting tired of seeing the same old stuff. Mason-Dixon and Conestoga on the York and Lancaster sides of the Susquehanna are nice. I run at Mt Gretna frequently. Gretna isn't that big. I had to do some loops over the same ground to get 30 miles in. I usually don't run longer than that outside of an organized event. Starts to push the safety boundaries when we're talking either summer heat or winter cold and any time of the year in darkness. Another good one is off 443 west of Indiantown Gap. PM me and we can swap some trail info. I'm in Lititz, maybe we can get together for some shooting.



Holy crap 100 miles - quite an accomplishment....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> +
> 
> That's insane.I've never run into another person on any public property during the offseason.


Not the case in these parts...the snow has really kept a bunch at bay, but I know two guys taking the day off from work on Thursday with the hopes of being "the first" to hit some public lands in French Creek. Try going after work or on a decent weekend and you're more likely to find no place to park before an antler...

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Holy crap 100 miles - quite an accomplishment....
> 
> Joe


Holy crap is an understatement.I'm not sure how many months it takes me to add up 100 miles of walking.


----------



## jtkratzer

Started like everyone else...the first steps of the first mile. Ran cross county in high school and beyond that, never more than eight miles or so. Ran a half along the way training for the first marathon in 2013 and the distances just kept getting longer. Sounds crazy to start a run in morning while it's still dark and see two sunrises before you finish running straight through.


----------



## schlep1967

jtkratzer said:


> Started like everyone else...the first steps of the first mile. Ran cross county in high school and beyond that, never more than eight miles or so. Ran a half along the way training for the first marathon in 2013 and the distances just kept getting longer. Sounds crazy to start a run in morning while it's still dark and see two sunrises before you finish running straight through.


That doesn't only sound crazy, it is crazy! More power to you. You have my respect, but you're still crazy!


----------



## dougell

I'll say.I always thought I was in pretty good shape for a guy past his prime.Time to re-think that I guess.


----------



## StihlHuntin

12 ringer,...... where is Delco ?


----------



## jtkratzer

StihlHuntin said:


> 12 ringer,...... where is Delco ?


Delaware County?


----------



## StihlHuntin

Ohh, ok...... a tad bit to the east of me . thanks..


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> I'll say.I always thought I was in pretty good shape for a guy past his prime.Time to re-think that I guess.


It gets to be a mental game pretty early on. Started at 5 am. Between 1 and 2 am 20-21 hours of running later, I could hear my own words slurring, with 25 more miles to go. Incredible sense of accomplishment crossing the finish. Trail running, at whatever pace you enjoy, is really a fun way to exercise and spend more time in the woods. The sense of accomplishment and achievement in finishing a race, of any distance, for which you've worked hard to train is awesome. A lot like putting in the work all year to give yourself the best chance of success at a mature buck during bow season.

Like hunting and getting deep into the woods, you see things people who ride the couch will never see.


----------



## Lcavok99

Havent seen any shed bucks yet, but they are starting.




















Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## StihlHuntin

They just started here.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> I try to find a variety of trails to run to get a change of scenery. I ran a 100 mile race last October and you can't run the same trails every weekend without getting tired of seeing the same old stuff. Mason-Dixon and Conestoga on the York and Lancaster sides of the Susquehanna are nice. I run at Mt Gretna frequently. Gretna isn't that big. I had to do some loops over the same ground to get 30 miles in. I usually don't run longer than that outside of an organized event. Starts to push the safety boundaries when we're talking either summer heat or winter cold and any time of the year in darkness. Another good one is off 443 west of Indiantown Gap. PM me and we can swap some trail info. I'm in Lititz, maybe we can get together for some shooting.


Yeahhh I'm not usually worried about running out of trail lol. I have a great deal of respect for you guys that run the ultras and long distance. 

I do more weight training and good deal of kettlebell work and only add the running when the weather is too nice not to get outside or I just feel like I need some hills in my life to keep me from being soft. My of my trail runs have turned into weighted hikes as I take my daughter in a carrier on my back. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

If anyone is looking for a great used bow a Hoyt Alpha Max 32 , the bow is a killing machine think I killed over 40+ animals with it. If your interested just PM me i will give you the info .


----------



## KRONIIK

jtkratzer said:


> ...snip... I ran a 100 mile race last October and you can't run the same trails every. ...snip....


If I ran a 100 mile race in October, I'd probably be crossing the finish line right about now!


----------



## vonfoust

I don't even like driving 100 miles.


----------



## Mathias

kroniik said:


> if i ran a 100 mile race in october, i'd probably be crossing the finish line right about now!


lmao!


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> Yeahhh I'm not usually worried about running out of trail lol. I have a great deal of respect for you guys that run the ultras and long distance.
> 
> I do more weight training and good deal of kettlebell work and only add the running when the weather is too nice not to get outside or I just feel like I need some hills in my life to keep me from being soft. My of my trail runs have turned into weighted hikes as I take my daughter in a carrier on my back.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I have a love/hate relationship with kettlebells and my Concept2 rower.


----------



## Hindy30

jtkratzer said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with kettlebells and my Concept2 rower.


I have a love/hate relationship with all exercise. The hate portion currently includes a pulled hamstring that's going on six months of re-tweaks.


----------



## nicko

I'm just getting back to my weight lifting routine. It never stops entirely but it gets very sporadic when hunting season kicks in. 7-8 months of regular workouts from January/February on only to let hunting season send it all to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> I'm just getting back to my weight lifting routine. It never stops entirely but it gets very sporadic when hunting season kicks in. 7-8 months of regular workouts from January/February on only to let hunting season send it all to hell in a handbasket.


Exactly why I doubt I'll do another hundo soon. You run. All. The. Time. No time for lifting. Can't afford to be scrawny and weak but able to run forever.


----------



## pope125

I just read and article titled , 10 worst states for deer hunting . Well some might be surprised some might not be well good old Pa was on the list at number 5 .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I just read and article titled , 10 worst states for deer hunting . Well some might be surprised some might not be well good old Pa was on the list at number 5 .


Do you have a link you can post to the article Bob?


----------



## jacobh

I can't believe that Bob!!! Haha


----------



## nicko

Bob, is this it? 

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/top-10-worst-deer-hunting-states/


----------



## pope125

F


nicko said:


> Bob, is this it?
> 
> http://www.wideopenspaces.com/top-10-worst-deer-hunting-states/


Nick , yes it is


----------



## jtkratzer

Let me guess - all of the most highly pressured states typically listed in the Eberhart books? Now I'll check out the article and confirm my suspicion.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with kettlebells and my Concept2 rower.


I have a mild tolerance/hate for running in general. Although trails is far better than road or the cursed treadmill

I'd love to add a concept2 to my personal gym those things can be brutal

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> I have a mild tolerance/hate for running in general. Although trails is far better than road or the cursed treadmill
> 
> I'd love to add a concept2 to my personal gym those things can be brutal
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Wanted to do a long run on a day I had my son while my wife and daughter were out together. Substituted a row for the duration of the movie Turbo while watching with my son. That sucked. 21,000m/13.1 miles about 90 minutes. I was rather grumpy afterward.


----------



## fap1800

Just saw this come through on the game commission facebook page. If it passes, and you're in possession of last year's license, you can be fined. It's the third measure listed.

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__008_16.html


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

And here's a link to F&S. PA is 3rd most in decline of P&Y and B&C. 

http://www.fieldandstream.com/artic...atest-data-from-the-lower-48-0?src=SOC&dom=fb

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Bob, is this it?
> 
> http://www.wideopenspaces.com/top-10-worst-deer-hunting-states/


How can 50% of all bucks killed be yearlings when we have antler restrictions? 

While these numbers and mild weather compared to many other states on our list place Pennsylvania in some impressive company, it’s number one ranking in hunter density (20.3 hunters per square mile) and large yearling buck harvest (50% of all antlered deer) land it at number five.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

fap1800 said:


> How can 50% of all bucks killed be yearlings when we have antler restrictions?
> 
> While these numbers and mild weather compared to many other states on our list place Pennsylvania in some impressive company, it’s number one ranking in hunter density (20.3 hunters per square mile) and large yearling buck harvest (50% of all antlered deer) land it at number five.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I thought the same. Can't be that many juniors or that many people killing buttons as antlerless. PGC doesn't count buttons tagged with doe tags as bucks anyway.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Bob, is this it?
> 
> http://www.wideopenspaces.com/top-10-worst-deer-hunting-states/


Article is a joke! Basing poor hunting on cold temperatures and snowfall. Have Wisconsin listed as poor hunting, the same Wisconsin that leads the nation in P&Y entries. I would rather hunt in any of these "poor" hunting states than Iowa, Kansas, Illinois or any other good hunting state.


----------



## riceride565

50% of the harvested bucks being yearlings should be about correct. Think about it, many of the deer you see taken are small 6pts, 8pts, etc. most of the time those are going to be 1.5yo deer (i.e. A yearling). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

That being said, I also agree that's it a pretty terrible list/ranking effort.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Driving on Rte 63 near Sumneytown last evening I saw 2 very nice bucks about to cross the road, still carrying.


----------



## jacobh

If I read it right at least the one graph said Wisconsin is in it because P&Y entries were so far down from 2013. They're saying the hunting is getting worse in these states since 2013 not that they don't have big bucks. More yearling harvests. 


QUOTE=PAbigbear;1085585306]Article is a joke! Basing poor hunting on cold temperatures and snowfall. Have Wisconsin listed as poor hunting, the same Wisconsin that leads the nation in P&Y entries. I would rather hunt in any of these "poor" hunting states than Iowa, Kansas, Illinois or any other good hunting state.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

You can also say PA WOULD ALSO BE IN THE TOP 10 OF BEST DEER STATES , SO TAKE IT FOR WHAT ITS WORTH . I think the PGC on this deer herd numbers are way off . I guess one way to look at things most of the deer hunting all across the country is down , for so many reasons . Imo , think Pa needs to make some changes .


----------



## jtkratzer

Had seven file through some cover at the end of my yard this morning about 15 minutes ago. They're coming from a property I hunt and headed to bedding, pass through another property I hunt. Kind of nice to see deer you're going to hunt in the fall from the house and not by looking at the contents of a memory card.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed Bob Pa needs to make some changes for sure. Just think for years many have said that Pa has raised the kill numbers. That said we are still #5 supposedly of worse states to hunt and #3 for declining P&Y entries since 2013. Something definately seems to need a change


QUOTE=pope125;1085593666]You can also say PA WOULD ALSO BE IN THE TOP 10 OF BEST DEER STATES , SO TAKE IT FOR WHAT ITS WORTH . I think the PGC on this deer herd numbers are way off . I guess one way to look at things most of the deer hunting all across the country is down , for so many reasons . Imo , think Pa needs to make some changes .[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

Scott , We have been beating a dead horse on this thread for some time , i just want to see things get done . Imo , small changes do nothing we need to have some drastic changes to even come close to working . I would also LOVE to see the antler restrictions in 5C go from 3 on one side to 4 on one side . Would also love to see them cut the doe allocations in 5C by another 15 to 20 thousand . Also need to stop this BS with unlimted doe tags . I think there also needs to be a limit on the amount of doe tags one person can get , LIKE 3 TOTAL . We also need some mandatory system for reporting your harvest , the system we have know is a joke . I also think one of the biggest mistakes this state has ever made was making cross guns legal , to everyone . 




jacobh said:


> Agreed Bob Pa needs to make some changes for sure. Just think for years many have said that Pa has raised the kill numbers. That said we are still #5 supposedly of worse states to hunt and #3 for declining P&Y entries since 2013. Something definately seems to need a change
> 
> 
> QUOTE=pope125;1085593666]You can also say PA WOULD ALSO BE IN THE TOP 10 OF BEST DEER STATES , SO TAKE IT FOR WHAT ITS WORTH . I think the PGC on this deer herd numbers are way off . I guess one way to look at things most of the deer hunting all across the country is down , for so many reasons . Imo , think Pa needs to make some changes .


[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Bob there's nothing U said there to disagree with. Xbows back to youth and disabled only. And yes a lot less doe tags. Id also get rid of early archery


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Bob there's nothing U said there to disagree with. Xbows back to youth and disabled only. And yes a lot less doe tags. Id also get rid of early archery


Would love to see the early season go away , stop all gun hunting after X-MAS .


----------



## jtkratzer

I disagree with some of that. I think 5C and D need to be redrawn. The five counties around Philadelphia need to be a single WMU. Loads of deer there, not a lot of access. The northern part of 5C can either merge with others or become a separate. Total different landscape in the Lehigh Valley from the SE corner. 

I'm torn on crossbows. I get the lethality argument, but the range is almost as good as a muzzleloader, maybe better than a flintlock and they have scopes. 

Agreed on harvest reporting. What's the solution? Consider the cost (tax dollars). Mandatory turn in of unused tags?

Why not have four on one side across the state?


----------



## jtkratzer

pope125 said:


> Would love to see the early season go away , stop all gun hunting after X-MAS .


Flintlock, too? I'd be find with eliminating the early doe muzzleloader season, at least the scoped inlines.


----------



## jacobh

Id stop all late season until the herd comes back some. Archery gun and muzzleloader


----------



## jacobh

Again I don't believe 5c and 5d are "loaded with deer" where do u hunt in 5c that is loaded? Im just curious as I rarely see deer even driving around anymore


QUOTE=jtkratzer;1085597858]I disagree with some of that. I think 5C and D need to be redrawn. The five counties around Philadelphia need to be a single WMU. Loads of deer there, not a lot of access. The northern part of 5C can either merge with others or become a separate. Total different landscape in the Lehigh Valley from the SE corner. 

I'm torn on crossbows. I get the lethality argument, but the range is almost as good as a muzzleloader, maybe better than a flintlock and they have scopes. 

Agreed on harvest reporting. What's the solution? Consider the cost (tax dollars). Mandatory turn in of unused tags?

Why not have four on one side across the state?[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lets not forget all of the sound research and development that goes into the development of these articles ukey:- what a joke! Think about this.....imagine if just the frequent fliers on this thread published an article on deer hunting in PA and somehow got all of them published...(isn't all that hard these days thanks the interweb....) how different would those article really be as compared to those that the PAGC passes off and even worse, use to help shape regulation.

Not claiming that I have all of the answers, but I can say this...I have had the great fortune to hunt KS since 2008 - I have gotten more surveys, requests for reports on everything imaginable about my hunt (location, food sources, hunting strategies, weapons used, other game seen, target animals passed, missed, wounded, etc...), even follow-up calls and emails from PhD level game officials seeking input about my experiences and thoughts on future planning over the past 8 years from KS than I have in the 31 years that I have held a PA license. In fact, I don' t think I have ever received something of the sort from the PAGC unless I requested it or was involved a state/county level meeting.

Other places are doing thing differently, not necessarily insisting they are doing it better, but definitively different. Here in PA we have the same processes and procedures, that yield the same exact data tables, year after year and that grates on the informed hunters. Perhaps a little tweak in practice and procedure would yield different results and endear the stakeholders (hunters) to the plight of the PAGC. No matter what you might think, Chip Kelly didn't get fired because he didn't know football, he got fire because he couldn't effectively communicate and get his stakeholders on board with his inflexible plans....no guarantee Pederson will be any better, but sentiment around town is already "let's give him a chance". Pretty similar dilemma with PAGC (at least in my humble opinion)

Joe


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Agreed Bob Pa needs to make some changes for sure. Just think for years many have said that Pa has raised the kill numbers. That said we are still #5 supposedly of worse states to hunt and #3 for declining P&Y entries since 2013. Something definately seems to need a change
> 
> 
> QUOTE=pope125;1085593666]You can also say PA WOULD ALSO BE IN THE TOP 10 OF BEST DEER STATES , SO TAKE IT FOR WHAT ITS WORTH . I think the PGC on this deer herd numbers are way off . I guess one way to look at things most of the deer hunting all across the country is down , for so many reasons . Imo , think Pa needs to make some changes .


[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure why people ,make that claim.The buck harvest peaked around 2001 with 203k bucks being killed.Every year since then the back harvest has been way lower.I can understand why people in urban settings see things differently because access is the main issue.However,for the rest of Pa,I just don't get it.I started hunting in 1980 and didn't even get a doe tag that year but fortunately,I killed a 4" spike and was done.I killed one rabbit and three squirrels that year.That was pretty much the same story through most of the 80's.I killed a buck every year but the biggest was a 3 point.I didn't kill my first turkey until 1993 and never saw a bear while hunting until 2000.Now,we get to hunt for several months,get multiple tags,on average see and harvest much bigger bucks and we can let kids hunt.On top of that,the turkey hunting is world class and I'm on hand most years when at least a couple bear are killed.I started letting my son hunt 4 years ago when he turned 7.He's killed 4 bucks,one that I mounted,3 mature gobblers and more squirrels and woodchucks than I can even remember.My son has killed more deer at 10 that I killed by the time I was probably 22 or 23.In my experience after hunting PA for 35+ years,the good times are just beginning.I would never want to go back to archaic ways of the 1980's.The opportunities are endless as is the amount of public land available.In may not seem that way if you're stuck hunting one or two 10 acre properties in the suburbs but the hunting across most of Pa is pretty darn good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Again I don't believe 5c and 5d are "loaded with deer" where do u hunt in 5c that is loaded? Im just curious as I rarely see deer even driving around anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Saw 14 yesterday afternoon (midday) in North Coventry Township (northern 5C)...everyone know my opinion on this matter - they are here and in very ggod numbers, just not on properties that the masses can access....
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


----------



## jacobh

Doug Im going off the statistics that are given to us. This isn't made up by me it was a study done. So I have no idea


----------



## Mathias

Bob, I'm in agreement with what you said. Stop early season, keep late season to 2 weeks archery and flinter statewide, cut 5C and D tags, go back to old crossgun regs (never going to happen).

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Lets not forget all of the sound research and development that goes into the development of these articles ukey:- what a joke! Think about this.....imagine if just the frequent fliers on this thread published an article on deer hunting in PA and somehow got all of them published...(isn't all that hard these days thanks the interweb....) how different would those article really be as compared to those that the PAGC passes off and even worse, use to help shape regulation.
> 
> Not claiming that I have all of the answers, but I can say this...I have had the great fortune to hunt KS since 2008 - I have gotten more surveys, requests for reports on everything imaginable about my hunt (location, food sources, hunting strategies, weapons used, other game seen, target animals passed, missed, wounded, etc...), even follow-up calls and emails from PhD level game officials seeking input about my experiences and thoughts on future planning over the past 8 years from KS than I have in the 31 years that I have held a PA license. In fact, I don' t think I have ever received something of the sort from the PAGC unless I requested it or was involved a state/county level meeting.
> 
> Other places are doing thing differently, not necessarily insisting they are doing it better, but definitively different. Here in PA we have the same processes and procedures, that yield the same exact data tables, year after year and that grates on the informed hunters. Perhaps a little tweak in practice and procedure would yield different results and endear the stakeholders (hunters) to the plight of the PAGC. No matter what you might think, Chip Kelly didn't get fired because he didn't know football, he got fire because he couldn't effectively communicate and get his stakeholders on board with his inflexible plans....no guarantee Pederson will be any better, but sentiment around town is already "let's give him a chance". Pretty similar dilemma with PAGC (at least in my humble opinion)
> 
> Joe


Communication between the PGC and hunters is terrible.I'll give you that.I'm not saying they should listen to hunters because the truth is,hunters are a very poor source of information.Still,their management plan is sound as is the way they calculate harvests.While I support our current deer management plan,I really didn't like the way it was implemented.Alt was a salesman,not a deer biologists.He didn't understand the basic relationship between deer ND THE HABITAT IN THE BEGINNING AND ACTUALLY ADMITTED IT.hE MADE WILD CLAIMS THAT WOULD NEVER COME TRUE AND THAT PUT A HUGE WEDGE BETWEEN THE pgc AND THE SPORTSMAN.Managing wildlife is the easy part.Managing hunters is an entirely different story.The PGC has been on the right track for over a decade but their delivery has certainly been off.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug Im going off the statistics that are given to us. This isn't made up by me it was a study done. So I have no idea


Do you have a link to the study?The PGC publishes the harvest statistics every year and they've shown a steady decline in the antered harvest.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Bob, I'm in agreement with what you said. Stop early season, keep late season to 2 weeks archery and flinter statewide, cut 5C and D tags, go back to old crossgun regs (never going to happen).
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Matt , That simple just do it . You and I should run the PGC , Would be a lot of pissed off people if I was running it .


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Do you have a link to the study?The PGC publishes the harvest statistics every year and they've shown a steady decline in the antered harvest.


Doug , Imo I think the harvest numbers are BULL . ALL FUDGED NUMBERS


----------



## pope125

IM DONE!! I got work to get done around my house that I have let go for the last 5 months . Its the same ***** all the time anyway , You and I BOTH KNOW NOTHING IS EVER GOING TO CHANGE .


----------



## jacobh

Doug my comments were based off what Nicko and Pope posted. The articles on the page before this one. I get it your pro PGC and that's great I just stated a opinion on the articles. The PGC stated before that they add a certain percentage for deer that were not registered so how can u possibly believe the numbers they put out? They told us all its basically a guess


QUOTE=dougell;1085599322]Do you have a link to the study?The PGC publishes the harvest statistics every year and they've shown a steady decline in the antered harvest.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fap1800

Let's not get all Chicken Little here. The F&S article, State of the Deer Union, is showing that deer harvests are down everywhere since 2011, not just here in PA and the article brings up a good question. Is this a sign of the things to come or is this a simply a correction? I happen to believe the latter. A good friend of mine that lives in IL has taken some wonderful deer is seeing drastic declines too. So much so that they tear up their doe tags. A few short years ago IL was Mecca, now it's being outdone by states like OH, WI, MS, etc. So there's an ebb and flow. Is IL going to continue to decline? I doubt it. Also keep in mind with P&Y and B&C reporting that deer hunting has become quite secretive. I wonder how many guys kill P&Y bucks and don't register them? 

I agree with Doug...the 80s and early 90s sucked here in PA. I grew up hunting the same units I do now, 5C & 5D, and you wouldn't see any deer, let a lone a mature buck. Spikes and forkies were the norm. Since then the deer numbers increased as well as hunter participation. A lot of that was due to the PGC. They aren't perfect, but they certainly aren't the devil.


----------



## goathillinpa

Doug I totally agree with you. I hardly ever see other hunters and I actually think they could add Sundays to the mix and it wouldn't hurt. I actually think in the next ten years you might very well see that you can purchase a second buck tag. We started hunting a gamelands this year that has roughly about 3000 acres and during archery you never even saw another car parked anywhere so why would we want to shorten seasons. I also hunt 2B a lot after Christmas and have friends that come down as far as three hours away. They are telling me that no one is in the woods in their area anymore and are seeing bigger bucks and starting see herds of deer again if you just get out and hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

goathillinpa said:


> Doug I totally agree with you. I hardly ever see other hunters and I actually think they could add Sundays to the mix and it wouldn't hurt. I actually think in the next ten years you might very well see that you can purchase a second buck tag. We started hunting a gamelands this year that has roughly about 3000 acres and during archery you never even saw another car parked anywhere so why would we want to shorten seasons. I also hunt 2B a lot after Christmas and have friends that come down as far as three hours away. They are telling me that no one is in the woods in their area anymore and are seeing bigger bucks and starting see herds of deer again if you just get out and hunt.


Again another example of the stark difference region to region - there is a ~200acre SGL here in 5C - that you cannot find a spot to park in the lot or along some of paralleling roads during peak hunting times of archery season.

Joe


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug my comments were based off what Nicko and Pope posted. The articles on the page before this one. I get it your pro PGC and that's great I just stated a opinion on the articles. The PGC stated before that they add a certain percentage for deer that were not registered so how can u possibly believe the numbers they put out? They told us all its basically a guess
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dougell;1085599322]Do you have a link to the study?The PGC publishes the harvest statistics every year and they've shown a steady decline in the antered harvest.


[/QUOTE]

Not a single state in the country has an accurate number on how many deer are killed.The PGC doesn't have an exact number and they don't need one.What they need is a harvest trend from year to year and the system they use is better than the system most of state's use because they get a percentage of hunters who don't report.The system is simple and all the numbers are disclosed every year in their annual report.They check over 30k deer and then crosscheck those deer to see how many actually reported.How can that be less accurate than state who go simply on a reported harvest?What's to stop anyone in any state from killing a deer,cutting it up in their garage and not reporting?The deer population peaks every year in June when fawns are born and decreases every single day after that.The harvest trends are what matter,not the actual number.

I'm not necessarily pro PGC all the time.I have plenty of criticism about quite a few things that they do.However,I do support the deer management plan for the most part and I see it working extremely well.Our habitat is coming back,the deer are more healthy and the bucks on average are getting much bigger.Yes,we have less deer but we needed a lot less deer.Less deer does not equate to poor hunting as far as I'm concerned.I'll take the present conditions any day over the way it was when I started hunting.A lot of it is nothing more than perception.My taxidermist was telling me about a guy who was at his shop picking up an big 8 point for his 15 year old son.The guy never stopped complaining about how poor the hunting was now and how much the PGC ruined hunting.This was the kid's 7th buck and second one he mounted for him.The taxidermist asked the father how old he was when he shot his first buck and he said 21 lol.How can someone say the hunting is worse today?

That one article showed a decrease in P&Y ENTRIES.That doesn't tell the whole story because not everyone enters big bucks.Also,40-60% of 48 is not a large number statewide.


----------



## pope125

I'm not sure why people ,make that claim.The buck harvest peaked around 2001 with 203k bucks being killed.Every year since then the back harvest has been way lower.I can understand why people in urban settings see things differently because access is the main issue.However,for the rest of Pa,I just don't get it.I started hunting in 1980 and didn't even get a doe tag that year but fortunately,I killed a 4" spike and was done.I killed one rabbit and three squirrels that year.That was pretty much the same story through most of the 80's.I killed a buck every year but the biggest was a 3 point.I didn't kill my first turkey until 1993 and never saw a bear while hunting until 2000.Now,we get to hunt for several months,get multiple tags,on average see and harvest much bigger bucks and we can let kids hunt.On top of that,the turkey hunting is world class and I'm on hand most years when at least a couple bear are killed.I started letting my son hunt 4 years ago when he turned 7.He's killed 4 bucks,one that I mounted,3 mature gobblers and more squirrels and woodchucks than I can even remember.My son has killed more deer at 10 that I killed by the time I was probably 22 or 23.In my experience after hunting PA for 35+ years,the good times are just beginning.I would never want to go back to archaic ways of the 1980's.The opportunities are endless as is the amount of public land available.In may not seem that way if you're stuck hunting one or two 10 acre properties in the suburbs but the hunting across most of Pa is pretty darn good.[/QUOTE]

Doug , Maybe you should invite some of use up to your neck of the woods so we can experiance the great hunting you have where your at .


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Again another example of the stark difference region to region - there is a ~200acre SGL here in 5C - that you cannot find a spot to park in the lot or along some of paralleling roads during peak hunting times of archery season.
> 
> Joe


That's understandable but I would never expect to have a quality experience on a small piece of public land in one of the biggest population centers in the state.There's nothing the PGC can do to manage that.People are yelling and screaming about the lack of deer all over 2h and 2G.The combined harvest in 2H where I hunt is 2.8 dpsm.A few years ago,they were still holding "save the deer" meetings all over this region because the public outcry was NO DEER.I live here and I just don't see it that way.The bottom line is,deer sighting during hunting season are a very poor indicator on how many deer are out there.I'm nothing special.I'm a regular guy who hunts strictly on Saturdays and takes one vacation day all year to hunt.I don't have exclusive rights to any private property and I don't belong to any leases.I hunt almost exclusively on land that's DMAP'd and open to the public.I also very rarely ever hunt without a mentored youth tagging along.In the last 4 years,the two of us have killed at least 35 deer between the two of us.We don't see piles of deer either.This past archery season,we saw 14 the entire season.I don't say that to make me look like a super hunter either.The point is,if I can take a kid out on public land and we can kill deer literally every single time we hunt in rifle season,usually muliple deer,the hunting can't be too bad.Alot of these areas,people tell us not to even waste our time because there's no deer.There's no pressure because people claim there's no deer.It's all a matter of perception.Archery season is different.I hunt fresh sign where I know there's deer but have quite a few deer less days.When deer have food scattered all over,they don't have to be on their feet during daylight hours searching for it.That's a huge change with a smaller herd and better habitat.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> I'm not sure why people ,make that claim.The buck harvest peaked around 2001 with 203k bucks being killed.Every year since then the back harvest has been way lower.I can understand why people in urban settings see things differently because access is the main issue.However,for the rest of Pa,I just don't get it.I started hunting in 1980 and didn't even get a doe tag that year but fortunately,I killed a 4" spike and was done.I killed one rabbit and three squirrels that year.That was pretty much the same story through most of the 80's.I killed a buck every year but the biggest was a 3 point.I didn't kill my first turkey until 1993 and never saw a bear while hunting until 2000.Now,we get to hunt for several months,get multiple tags,on average see and harvest much bigger bucks and we can let kids hunt.On top of that,the turkey hunting is world class and I'm on hand most years when at least a couple bear are killed.I started letting my son hunt 4 years ago when he turned 7.He's killed 4 bucks,one that I mounted,3 mature gobblers and more squirrels and woodchucks than I can even remember.My son has killed more deer at 10 that I killed by the time I was probably 22 or 23.In my experience after hunting PA for 35+ years,the good times are just beginning.I would never want to go back to archaic ways of the 1980's.The opportunities are endless as is the amount of public land available.In may not seem that way if you're stuck hunting one or two 10 acre properties in the suburbs but the hunting across most of Pa is pretty darn good.


Doug , Maybe you should invite some of use up to your neck of the woods so we can experiance the great hunting you have where your at .[/QUOTE]

There's always an open invitation but quite honestly,you'd most likely be disappointed because your perception of good hunting is obviously way different than mine.You expect to see over 20 deer every time you climb in a stand.You hunt private farms with a huge deer density.The WMU's where I hunt have the lowest dd's in the entire state and most hunters claim there's no deer.I still manage to kill a pile of deer every year and I also make sure my young son fills every tag.I consider that a good year when that happens and it happens every year.


----------



## jacobh

Again Doug your basing it on one or 2 areas. Yes the kid got his 7th buck and that's great but that's not deer hunting. That's buck hunting. Yes fine guys kill more bucks bigger bucks but that to me is not what it's about. I want my son to go out sit and see deer. I want him to sit and watch the animal and learn. I don't want my son sitting for a week straight of seeing nothing and losing interest in the sport. You ask why kids have little to no interest in our sport? Simple because they don't see anything to keep their interest. Yes I know your boy killed 14 deer and he's 8 or something and that's great but it's not typical. My son has hunted Pa for 4 years and killed 1 deer. He's hunted Md 2 years and killed 6. And yea yea I know they have less hunters and bigger bag limits and no ARs and have big bucks and lots of does to see. So Im not sure what's going on but its not working where I hunt. Im in the land of 10000 deer of 5c opening day I heard 1 gun shot!!!! And I hunt right next to gamelands. 



Not a single state in the country has an accurate number on how many deer are killed.The PGC doesn't have an exact number and they don't need one.What they need is a harvest trend from year to year and the system they use is better than the system most of state's use because they get a percentage of hunters who don't report.The system is simple and all the numbers are disclosed every year in their annual report.They check over 30k deer and then crosscheck those deer to see how many actually reported.How can that be less accurate than state who go simply on a reported harvest?What's to stop anyone in any state from killing a deer,cutting it up in their garage and not reporting?The deer population peaks every year in June when fawns are born and decreases every single day after that.The harvest trends are what matter,not the actual number.

I'm not necessarily pro PGC all the time.I have plenty of criticism about quite a few things that they do.However,I do support the deer management plan for the most part and I see it working extremely well.Our habitat is coming back,the deer are more healthy and the bucks on average are getting much bigger.Yes,we have less deer but we needed a lot less deer.Less deer does not equate to poor hunting as far as I'm concerned.I'll take the present conditions any day over the way it was when I started hunting.A lot of it is nothing more than perception.My taxidermist was telling me about a guy who was at his shop picking up an big 8 point for his 15 year old son.The guy never stopped complaining about how poor the hunting was now and how much the PGC ruined hunting.This was the kid's 7th buck and second one he mounted for him.The taxidermist asked the father how old he was when he shot his first buck and he said 21 lol.How can someone say the hunting is worse today?

That one article showed a decrease in P&Y ENTRIES.That doesn't tell the whole story because not everyone enters big bucks.Also,40-60% of 48 is not a large number statewide.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> View attachment 3714218
> 
> 
> Again Doug there's the misconception everyone has. We hunt private property loaded with deer. It's not like that here. Come try hunting down here and say the huntings great it just won't happen
> 
> 
> Doug , Maybe you should invite some of use up to your neck of the woods so we can experiance the great hunting you have where your at .


There's always an open invitation but quite honestly,you'd most likely be disappointed because your perception of good hunting is obviously way different than mine.You expect to see over 20 deer every time you climb in a stand.You hunt private farms with a huge deer density.The WMU's where I hunt have the lowest dd's in the entire state and most hunters claim there's no deer.I still manage to kill a pile of deer every year and I also make sure my young son fills every tag.I consider that a good year when that happens and it happens every year.
View attachment 3714154


View attachment 3714162
[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

here's last year

View attachment 3714234


View attachment 3714242


View attachment 3714250


View attachment 3714258


Sorry,but I think the opportunities are pretty good even though many hunters say otherwise.


----------



## jacobh

Come on down and hunt here Doug and see if u feel the same way. Plenty of gamelands here for U to try


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> again doug your basing it on one or 2 areas. Yes the kid got his 7th buck and that's great but that's not deer hunting. That's buck hunting. Yes fine guys kill more bucks bigger bucks but that to me is not what it's about. I want my son to go out sit and see deer. I want him to sit and watch the animal and learn. I don't want my son sitting for a week straight of seeing nothing and losing interest in the sport. You ask why kids have little to no interest in our sport? Simple because they don't see anything to keep their interest. Yes i know your boy killed 14 deer and he's 8 or something and that's great but it's not typical. My son has hunted pa for 4 years and killed 1 deer. He's hunted md 2 years and killed 6. And yea yea i know they have less hunters and bigger bag limits and no ars and have big bucks and lots of does to see. So im not sure what's going on but its not working where i hunt. Im in the land of 10000 deer of 5c opening day i heard 1 gun shot!!!! And i hunt right next to gamelands.
> 
> Is he saying what he truly believes - or merely parroting what positions he thinks will gain him the most support?
> 
> 
> Not a single state in the country has an accurate number on how many deer are killed.the pgc doesn't have an exact number and they don't need one.what they need is a harvest trend from year to year and the system they use is better than the system most of state's use because they get a percentage of hunters who don't report.the system is simple and all the numbers are disclosed every year in their annual report.they check over 30k deer and then crosscheck those deer to see how many actually reported.how can that be less accurate than state who go simply on a reported harvest?what's to stop anyone in any state from killing a deer,cutting it up in their garage and not reporting?the deer population peaks every year in june when fawns are born and decreases every single day after that.the harvest trends are what matter,not the actual number.
> 
> I'm not necessarily pro pgc all the time.i have plenty of criticism about quite a few things that they do.however,i do support the deer management plan for the most part and i see it working extremely well.our habitat is coming back,the deer are more healthy and the bucks on average are getting much bigger.yes,we have less deer but we needed a lot less deer.less deer does not equate to poor hunting as far as i'm concerned.i'll take the present conditions any day over the way it was when i started hunting.a lot of it is nothing more than perception.my taxidermist was telling me about a guy who was at his shop picking up an big 8 point for his 15 year old son.the guy never stopped complaining about how poor the hunting was now and how much the pgc ruined hunting.this was the kid's 7th buck and second one he mounted for him.the taxidermist asked the father how old he was when he shot his first buck and he said 21 lol.how can someone say the hunting is worse today?
> 
> That one article showed a decrease in p&y entries.that doesn't tell the whole story because not everyone enters big bucks.also,40-60% of 48 is not a large number statewide.


[/quote]


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Come on down and hunt here Doug and see if u feel the same way. Plenty of gamelands here for U to try


Once again,I wouldn't expect a quality hunting experience in any sense of the word on public land that's right in the middle of the most populated area of the state.There's nothing any game agency can do to fix that.


----------



## dougell

Again Doug your basing it on one or 2 areas

Not true.I hunt from I80 all the way into Cameron county.It's a huge area and I rarely kill deer in the same exact areas from year to year because things change so rapidly in this part of the state.We killed deer in 4 twps. that were in 2 different counties this year.Most years I hunt and kill deer in 3 or 4 counties.I'm not basing my opinion on one or two small area.I'm basing it on a huge region of the state.


----------



## jacobh

Well I guess since it is working for U it must be best for the whole state then. Im done we get nowhere with this debate. U won't hunt 5c because it's not a good experience but 5c is loaded with deer.... Hhhmmm


----------



## dougell

Again Doug there's the misconception everyone has. We hunt private property loaded with deer. It's not like that here. Come try hunting down here and say the huntings great it just won't happen

I think that was your quote Jake.If not,I apologize.In any event,I'm not trying to say every property in 5C is loaded with deer.In fact,I'm sure that's not the case and that's actually my point.The deer are never spread out evenly over the landscape so no property is will ever be good for ever.The difference is,you're at the mercy of the few small places you have to hunt and nobody can change that.Up here,good spots dry up all the time as they mature.Food sources change from week to week.It's just that for me,I relocate when I see that happening and find areas with food and cover.That's why I rarely kill deer in the same spots from year to year.Most hunters don't do that though.They hunt where they can see the farthest up here or where they saw deer in the past.They expect it to always be like that and scream when things change.I'm a regular guy and I don't posess any special skills.I simply understand what deer need,when they need it and make adjustments as I go.I can take you to huge areas up here that have less than 3 dpsm.They were overbrowsed for decades and it will take them forever to recover.Funny thing is,those are the areas that get the most pressure.


----------



## schlep1967

I'm not sure why people ,make that claim.The buck harvest peaked around 2001 with 203k bucks being killed.Every year since then the back harvest has been way lower.I can understand why people in urban settings see things differently because access is the main issue.However,for the rest of Pa,I just don't get it.I started hunting in 1980 and didn't even get a doe tag that year but fortunately,I killed a 4" spike and was done.I killed one rabbit and three squirrels that year.That was pretty much the same story through most of the 80's.I killed a buck every year but the biggest was a 3 point.I didn't kill my first turkey until 1993 and never saw a bear while hunting until 2000.Now,we get to hunt for several months,get multiple tags,on average see and harvest much bigger bucks and we can let kids hunt.On top of that,the turkey hunting is world class and I'm on hand most years when at least a couple bear are killed.I started letting my son hunt 4 years ago when he turned 7.He's killed 4 bucks,one that I mounted,3 mature gobblers and more squirrels and woodchucks than I can even remember.My son has killed more deer at 10 that I killed by the time I was probably 22 or 23.In my experience after hunting PA for 35+ years,the good times are just beginning.I would never want to go back to archaic ways of the 1980's.The opportunities are endless as is the amount of public land available.In may not seem that way if you're stuck hunting one or two 10 acre properties in the suburbs but the hunting across most of Pa is pretty darn good.[/QUOTE]

Doug you spelled out exactly how I feel about this. Back when we started you were lucky to get a doe tag and if you did you only got to use it if you didn't get a buck. My dad started hunting around 1960 and stopped in 1987. He killed one buck and 2 doe in that time. I kill that every year. The amount of hunting opportunities in this state have grown by a crazy amount. The fact that we can get 2-3 doe tags in addition to a buck tag would have been impossible to believe in 1980. Too many on here have fallen into the entitlement mentality. They think because they buy a tag they must be able to fill that tag. And if they don't it is everybody else's fault. 
Is the PGC perfect? Nope. Are they doing a good job? Yes. Are things changing state wide? Yes they are. And if you want to consistently kill deer you will need to change also. Back in the early 80’s almost everybody in my area headed up north to hunt. They came back and told me about seeing 100 deer in one day. The PGC did what needed to happen. Increased antlerless tags to thin the heard that was eating itself to death. Did it make the guys that went up north happy? It did while they were killing the deer. A few years later they were not seeing as many deer and of course it was the PGC’s fault. Now the deer that are up there can actually get the nourishment they need to survive winter and carry a decent rack. 
Think long term guys. What you see over a few years can really hide the long term goals from view.


----------



## jacobh

Well I hunt thickets private property that butts up to gamelands which should be a good escape route. Not sure which gamelands # but it's in Limerick. Anyways tons of hunters but My stand is approx 500 yds away. All private. So this year especially on cam few does and no big bucks. Only a few small bucks. Next to no deer tracks no deer crap no scrapes and 1 rub. Now down here U can't just get another spot. This property has water acorns and cover. Thick cover so why are there no deer? Since the snow 2 sets of tracks that's it. No deer sightings driving around glossing. Now that said if I drive school road approx 2 miles away there's literally 50 deer. Not accessible that's why they're there but we can't base hunting regs off of non hi table land can we?


----------



## dougell

I agree completely.My father hunted his whole life and died in 1997.He killed some doe but never killed a buck or a turkey.I really do understand the frustration for those who hunt in the SE and I would never hunt there or live there because the opportunities are so limited.It's just the way it is and nobody can fix it.It's nothing more than demographics.I couldn't even imagine being limited to a couple 10-20 acre properties.There's no way to ensure deer will be in that small of an area on a consistant basis and there's no way to be mobile.I would hate that but I wouldn't blame anyone.

Looking back,I never could have dreamed that we'd have the opportunities that we have today.

I grew up in the NE and NC part of the state when the deer herd was huge and it was practically non-existent in the sw and se part of the state.The habitat was literally destroyed above I80 and we're paying a long term price for that today.The southern part of the state wasn't faced with huge deer herds for decades and the habitat hasn't had the chance to suffer for as long.It would be criminal to not learn from the sins of the past and allow that to happen down there.There's areas up here that will never come back until the timber is ready to be cut and that means very very few deer for those areas and some of those areas are huge.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Well I hunt thickets private property that butts up to gamelands which should be a good escape route. Not sure which gamelands # but it's in Limerick. Anyways tons of hunters but My stand is approx 500 yds away. All private. So this year especially on cam few does and no big bucks. Only a few small bucks. Next to no deer tracks no deer crap no scrapes and 1 rub. Now down here U can't just get another spot. This property has water acorns and cover. Thick cover so why are there no deer? Since the snow 2 sets of tracks that's it. No deer sightings driving around glossing. Now that said if I drive school road approx 2 miles away there's literally 50 deer. Not accessible that's why they're there but we can't base hunting regs off of non hi table land can we?


I understand what you're saying and I sympathize with your situation but what do you expect them to do?Deer will always congregate where there's less pressure.Those 50 deer will wipe out the habitat where they are now and eventually they'll be gone.I see it happen all the time.I'm willing to bet you have just as much of an over pressure problem as you do an overharvest problem.If the habitat was still good where you hunt,some of those deer in the surrounding area would find their way back after hunting season.


----------



## dougell

I know a guy who lives in Mt Joy,which I think is close to Limerick.He tells me exactly what you're saying but also says that those gamelands get hammered all year long.Constant pressure will push the deer out,regardless of how many tags are allotted.The same guy has a camp up here and and hunts mostly at his camp because he doesn't like the crowds down that way.He still constantly complains that there's no deer up here as well.Every year I offer for him to hunt with us and he never does.


----------



## dougell

Anyways tons of hunters but My stand is approx 500 yds away

Not pickin on you but that statement speaks volumes.I couldn't imagine having "A STAND".I just don't understand why anyone would expect one spot or one stand to consistently produce.I don't think I've hunted the same tree more than once in the past 3 years.


----------



## schlep1967

dougell said:


> Anyways tons of hunters but My stand is approx 500 yds away
> 
> Not pickin on you but that statement speaks volumes.I couldn't imagine having "A STAND".I just don't understand why anyone would expect one spot or one stand to consistently produce.I don't think I've hunted the same tree more than once in the past 3 years.


I agree. I hunt a 200 acre farm with about 40 acres of woods. The side of the farm I hunt has around 25 acres of woods. I don't have a lot of room to move around but I do move. There is the end of a ridge that runs about through the middle of that 25 acres. I'll hunt one side of it for a week and then move to the other side of it. Never more than 2 consecutive days in the same tree.


----------



## jacobh

That's what Im saying though the gamelands get hit hard so if the property I have has food water and cover if the deer are being pushed out why would they not be on this private land?





dougell said:


> I know a guy who lives in Mt Joy,which I think is close to Limerick.He tells me exactly what you're saying but also says that those gamelands get hammered all year long.Constant pressure will push the deer out,regardless of how many tags are allotted.The same guy has a camp up here and and hunts mostly at his camp because he doesn't like the crowds down that way.He still constantly complains that there's no deer up here as well.Every year I offer for him to hunt with us and he never does.


----------



## dougell

I own a piece of property that has about 10 acres of woods that's a perfect funnel below my horse pasture and neighbor's field.I have one stand in there and only hunt it two or three morning before work each season.Up until this year,it was almost a guarantee as long as the wind was blowing out of the north or east.The neighbors field was overgrown and reverting back to a forest with a bunch of small trees and a patch of christmas trees.The deer bedded in it and spent time there,making my little funnel very productive.Well,the brush hogged everything last year and my spot dried up.I had a camera in my woods and never got a single picture from August-October.That didn't happen because all the deer died.They just had no reason to go through there.No big deal.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> That's what Im saying though the gamelands get hit hard so if the property I have has food water and cover if the deer are being pushed out why would they not be on this private land?


It's tough to say without seeing it but my guess is,they found a place close by that they liked better for whatever reason.How big is the property you hunt?


----------



## jacobh

I only have 10 acres but surrounded by 50 acres nobody is allowed to hunt then butts up to gamelands on 2 sides


----------



## dougell

No offense intended but I think you're being unrealistic if you expect deer to stay on or travel through 10 acres on a consistent basis.I believe you when you say the gamelands get hammered but even if you only hunt those 10 acres occasionally,you're hammering them as well.

I'm not disagreeing that you're in a crappy situation.I just don't see what the solution could be.There's no way to ensure that every 10 acre piece of property holds deer.


----------



## goathillinpa

If there is no deer where people are hunting, why not travel to somewhere where there are deer? I sometimes drive up to an hour and a half to hunt but also can hunt behind my house, it all depends on where I am seeing deer. One cannot expect to see deer in the same spot year after year unless you have a ton of private properly and create the habitat to hold the deer.


----------



## dougell

goathillinpa said:


> If there is no deer where people are hunting, why not travel to somewhere where there are deer? I sometimes drive up to an hour and a half to hunt but also can hunt behind my house, it all depends on where I am seeing deer. One cannot expect to see deer in the same spot year after year unless you have a ton of private properly and create the habitat to hold the deer.


I constantly here camp owners up here complain about not seeing tracks or sign but they hunt there anyway and then complain that they don't see deer.Why would you hunt some place that you know has few deer?


----------



## goathillinpa

I agree, For the first time since 2005 I hunted the opening of rifle somewhere other than my camp, why because there wasn't a lot of deer in the area. Acorns where gone and so where the deer.


----------



## dougell

2013 was the first year I let my son hunt during archery season.I hunt almost strictly out of a climber to stay mobile but had to hang double sets for him to get up in a tree.The areas I picked had deer when I hung the stands but there was huge mast crop and there's no oak trees where I planned on hunting.We didn't have a single deer walk past us for the first three weeks.The deer just vanished.I checked out a spot about 1.5 mile away and there were acorns all over the place.We relocated the next week and had a good year from that point on.


----------



## nicko

I have seen the way deer use the property I hunt change from year to year. There was a spot I arrowed a doe from within an hour of starting legal time on the early opener a few years ago. The next year, I sat in the same tree and flubbed an opportunity at roughly the same time on the early opener that year. Since then, the spot has been ice cold. Was it my presence there that turned deer off to that spot? Who knows. But they did shift their movements. 

There really is a lot of public land available to hunt in PA if you are willing to venture out and explore. Some of the public land and state forests in the northern tier have more land than you could even hunt in your lifetime.

What makes a hunting experience good or bad from one person to another is very subjective. Personally, put me in a big woods setting with nobody around and I'm happy. I know I may not see a lot of deer but I will enjoy the experience more than if I hunted in a congested area and kept bumping into other hunters. 

Deer change to the conditions around them. As hunters, we need to be able to do the same and mix-up our approach.


----------



## nicko

If anybody is interested in changing up their deer hunting, I would encourage them to take a look at the maps of the PA State Game Land System as well as the maps of the PA State Forests where hunting is allowed. There is a lot of land out there that probably gets touched very lightly during archery seasons. If I didn't get on the lease I am on this past season, I would definitely have made a trip back to hunt a section of public land in 3A for archery. A change of scenery can do a lot to recharge your hunting batteries.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This is a carousel ride that never seems to stop or even slow down - what happens (and is happening) in Erie is far different from Chester, same for Fayette and Susquehanna, etc...I know most realize it, but still some find it important to talk about how, what, when, where and why others should do things???

I am always open to listen and have strong opinions with regard to some issues and I'd like to think that my opinions are not based solely on personal experience, but also research...still doesn't mean I am right though and I know that....

The PAGC is a governmental organization that has fallen out of touch with its constituents...plain an simple. I almost vomited when I read the article Nick posted a while back about the HAP program...much more rhetoric than reality, but that is what they sell. Is it so difficult or expensive to reach out license holders seeking reports, opinions, just plain ENGAGMENT with the hunters in the Commonwealth? Just doing that may help, even just a bit, bridge that communication gap. Poor communication can often be found at the root of distrust...pretty easy to see from my perspective why so many distrust the PAGC no matter if they are changing or not.

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

jtkratzer said:


> 1. I'm torn on crossbows. I get the lethality argument, but the range is almost as good as a muzzleloader, maybe better than a flintlock and they have scopes.
> 
> 2. Agreed on harvest reporting. What's the solution? Consider the cost (tax dollars). Mandatory turn in of unused tags?
> 
> 3. Why not have four on one side across the state?


1. Not true...

2. I like idea of mandatory reporting for every license, regardless whether it was filled or not. No report...no new license. 

3. Agree...



dougell said:


> No offense intended but I think you're being unrealistic if you expect deer to stay on or travel through 10 acres on a consistent basis.I believe you when you say the gamelands get hammered but even if you only hunt those 10 acres occasionally,you're hammering them as well.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing that you're in a crappy situation.I just don't see what the solution could be.There's no way to ensure that every 10 acre piece of property holds deer.


Spot on.



goathillinpa said:


> If there is no deer where people are hunting, why not travel to somewhere where there are deer? I sometimes drive up to an hour and a half to hunt but also can hunt behind my house, it all depends on where I am seeing deer. One cannot expect to see deer in the same spot year after year unless you have a ton of private properly and create the habitat to hold the deer.


Good advice. Some won't go to the deer...they demand the deer come to them.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

fap1800 said:


> Let's not get all Chicken Little here. The F&S article, State of the Deer Union, is showing that deer harvests are down everywhere since 2011, not just here in PA and the article brings up a good question. Is this a sign of the things to come or is this a simply a correction? I happen to believe the latter. A good friend of mine that lives in IL has taken some wonderful deer is seeing drastic declines too. So much so that they tear up their doe tags. A few short years ago IL was Mecca, now it's being outdone by states like OH, WI, MS, etc. So there's an ebb and flow. Is IL going to continue to decline? I doubt it. Also keep in mind with P&Y and B&C reporting that deer hunting has become quite secretive. I wonder how many guys kill P&Y bucks and don't register them?
> 
> I agree with Doug...the 80s and early 90s sucked here in PA. I grew up hunting the same units I do now, 5C & 5D, and you wouldn't see any deer, let a lone a mature buck. Spikes and forkies were the norm. Since then the deer numbers increased as well as hunter participation. A lot of that was due to the PGC. They aren't perfect, but they certainly aren't the devil.


Spot on about Illinois.i went into the cooler at the local processors in Pike county last fall on nov 10 there was 13 bucks in there.1 might have been 140 the rest were 125 and under.the quality of deer there is definatley declining since i started going there and the trend is the same in Ohio where i live.in PA where my camp is you hardly ever see a deer but the bucks are a lot nicer


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> This is a carousel ride that never seems to stop or even slow down - what happens (and is happening) in Erie is far different from Chester, same for Fayette and Susquehanna, etc...I know most realize it, but still some find it important to talk about how, what, when, where and why others should do things???
> 
> I am always open to listen and have strong opinions with regard to some issues and I'd like to think that my opinions are not based solely on personal experience, but also research...still doesn't mean I am right though and I know that....
> 
> The PAGC is a governmental organization that has fallen out of touch with its constituents...plain an simple. I almost vomited when I read the article Nick posted a while back about the HAP program...much more rhetoric than reality, but that is what they sell. Is it so difficult or expensive to reach out license holders seeking reports, opinions, just plain ENGAGMENT with the hunters in the Commonwealth? Just doing that may help, even just a bit, bridge that communication gap. Poor communication can often be found at the root of distrust...pretty easy to see from my perspective why so many distrust the PAGC no matter if they are changing or not.
> 
> Joe


I haven't seen where anyone has suggested or told anyone how or why they should do things.Regardless of how many deer are in any WMU.there's a large percentage of hunters that are complaining about few deer and demanding changes and it's always been like that to a certain extent.I grew up in northern part of the state and hunters felt the PGC was trying to wipe out the deer 30 years ago,when the herd was at it's peak in many places.I personally have a different perspective on why things are the way they are and speak out when someone questions the motives of the PGC.I don't call people names and I don't tell them how poor of a hunter they are in the process.Some just don't like the message.In any event,I feel that these discussions are good as long as the personal attacks don't get out of hand and they remain civil.

I don't disagree that the PGC could do better on public relations and do a better job communicating.However,I disagree that hunters are constituents or customers of some sort.When you purchase a license,you buy an opportunity not a guarantee.The PGC is legislatively mandated to manage all wildlife for the benefit of all Pennsylvanians.They aren't the Pa deer commission and their purpose is not to provide as many targets as possible to hunters.One person's hobby is another person's nuisance.They're in charge of balancing that and there's no easy way to make everyone happy.


----------



## dougell

http://www.fortgrundsow.com/

Here's an interesting website that has all kinds of information including harvest statistics going back 50 years.Look how the harvest shifted from the northern counties to the southern counties.It's all habitat related and it's easy to see why they wanted to stop what happened in the northern counties from happening to the southern part of the state.In 1979 Montgomery county had a reported antlered harvest of 146 bucks.In 2003(the last year before WMU's)the antlered harvest was 1050.


----------



## dougell

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/document/1482328/2014-15_harvest_estimates_report_pdf

Here's last years deer report from the PGC.It even shows how many deer were checked in each wmu and how many of those showed up as reported kills.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> This is a carousel ride that never seems to stop or even slow down - what happens (and is happening) in Erie is far different from Chester, same for Fayette and Susquehanna, etc...I know most realize it, but still some find it important to talk about how, what, when, where and why others should do things???
> 
> I am always open to listen and have strong opinions with regard to some issues and I'd like to think that my opinions are not based solely on personal experience, but also research...still doesn't mean I am right though and I know that....
> 
> The PAGC is a governmental organization that has fallen out of touch with its constituents...plain an simple. I almost vomited when I read the article Nick posted a while back about the HAP program...much more rhetoric than reality, but that is what they sell. * Is it so difficult or expensive to reach out license holders seeking reports, opinions, just plain ENGAGMENT with the hunters in the Commonwealth? Just doing that may help, even just a bit, bridge that communication gap. Poor communication can often be found at the root of distrust...pretty easy to see from my perspective why so many distrust the PAGC no matter if they are changing or not.*
> 
> Joe


Joe, while they may not go out and actively engage the hunters in this state, from my experience, they do at least acknowledge and respond to e-mails you send to them. I sent two e-mails with some suggestions/concerns in the past and got a reply both times that included explanations that were directly related to the topics I broached in my e-mails. 

Think about how it would go if the PAGC held a town-hall type meeting where they took questions from hunters. 90%+ of the questions would be about deer hunting and you know most of the questions would have a tone of anger associated with them. I can't say I would want to put myself in that type of line-of-fire. And I don't think we can say entirely the PAGC is not listening to hunters. Changes were made to the borders of units 5C and 5D and from my understanding, those changes were based at least partly on the concerns voiced by hunters. And overall doe tag allocations for 5C and 5D for this season were reduced by something like 19,000. 

They may not be out soliciting opinions but I do they they are at least listening. I think we also need to keep in mind that there is only so much they can do when they are operating on budget that has not seen a license fee increase in 16 years.


----------



## dougell

Several years ago,some members of the house game and fisheries committee had a public legislative hearing about deer right around the corner from my office.It was all about no deer and every speaker was hand picked a head of time.There was a sporting goods store owner from Elk county who cried about how bad business was because of no deer.A county commissioner from Centre county was there complaining about not seeing 60+ deer/day anymore.There was an outfitter from here talking about no deer.He didn't say few deer,he said no deer.He was down to like a 1% success rate on state forests that he didn't have a permit to guide on.It was actually embarrassing to even be there.There were hunters that actually wanted to sell off the game lands lol.Others were mad about mountain lions and coyotes being brought in.I've been to about a half dozen of those kinds of meeting and they've all been the same.There is no way the PGC can make everyone happy.

What was funny was Ed Staback was the chairman of the committee.Someone brought up the highly publicized doe mortality study where they were trapping and tagging deer in the Sproul state forest.He about went off his rocker because he thought they were trapping the deer out of the Sproul and moving them lol.How could the chairman not be aware of such a highly publicized study?It's flat out embarrassing.


----------



## dougell

nicko,if you get the Chance,some foresters from DCNR hold a habitat tour in Potter county around the first week of June every year.It's well worth going to and you get an entirely different perspective on why things are the way they are.If you went,you'd be impressed at how dedicated these guys are to not only the habitat but also the deer.Once you go to some of these,it starts to sink in and you start to look at everything in a different light.It also makes you a far better hunter because you start to figure out what deer need and what they prefer at different times of the year.The guys who hold it are all serious hunters and have tremendous success up there on public land.


----------



## yetihunter1

So......anyone picked up some good sheds? Got any trailcam pics of your target buck who survived the season (kind of bittersweet, you didn't get him but joy no one else did)? Any idea on new tactics you want to try this upcoming season? Figure change the subject a bit because i feel like we are beating a dead horse here.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> nicko,if you get the Chance,some foresters from DCNR hold a habitat tour in Potter county around the first week of June every year.It's well worth going to and you get an entirely different perspective on why things are the way they are.If you went,you'd be impressed at how dedicated these guys are to not only the habitat but also the deer.Once you go to some of these,it starts to sink in and you start to look at everything in a different light.It also makes you a far better hunter because you start to figure out what deer need and what they prefer at different times of the year.The guys who hold it are all serious hunters and have tremendous success up there on public land.


I would definitely be interested in that Doug. If you have any info about the town or tract of land where it takes place or where I can get more info, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Found one shed, Pop found a matching set. Hoping to get a little search time tomorrow on a small tract between my home and office. I am almost positive I spotted a shed on the edge of a green field while I was stuck at the red light. Got a few funny looks when I broke out the 10x42s while sitting at a traffic light.[emoji12] 

Giving myself a one-month timeout on all PAGC discussions. I'd rather not stir the pot anymore....I will leave these comments as final for a month....the WMUS boundaries were in NO WAY influenced by hunter comments. If anyone has ever attended a PAGC meeting, either locally or in Harrisburg it would be clear that a town-hall type of situation could never happen and I would never suggest. Other states have very effective out-reach programs and those agencies pale in administrative support/overhead when compared to ours. Whether change actually happens as a result of that out-reach is less significant than the out-reach itself (at least in my experience)....if folks feel like they've given their .02 they are more inclined to accept change even if that change wasn't the side that they invested their .02. 

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Found one shed, Pop found a matching set. Hoping to get a little search time tomorrow on a small tract between my home and office. I am almost positive I spotted a shed on the edge of a green field while I was stuck at the red light. Got a few funny looks when I broke out the 10x42s while sitting at a traffic light.[emoji12]
> 
> Joe


People were probably taking pics of your license plate thinking you were a voyeur or a peeping tom.


----------



## fap1800

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Spot on about Illinois.i went into the cooler at the local processors in Pike county last fall on nov 10 there was 13 bucks in there.1 might have been 140 the rest were 125 and under.the quality of deer there is definatley declining since i started going there and the trend is the same in Ohio where i live.in PA where my camp is you hardly ever see a deer but the bucks are a lot nicer


It's not just PA. It's everywhere minus a few states. According to that F&S article only Arkansas had an increase in entries. That being said, I've been fortunate in PA since 2009 killing five representative bucks, one of my best this year in fact. But it could all go away. I certainly can't expect to continue hunting the same properties and have this kind of success and luck. This year I'm hoping to add two new properties.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

My old man has 15 acres in Bucks County that butts up to a state park. For years there were always deer moving through the property. 10 years ago he had a good sized safe haven of densely packed immature pines that provided good cover, but has since grown up. The hardwoods have now choked out the understory growth and minus a good acorn crop, the deer just aren't there. He constantly complains that he doesnt see any deer when he hunts or even when he's outside. He naturally attributes it to less deer and the abundant doe tags over the past seasons. No doubt that played a role, but the truth is there's no reason for the deer to be there. There's no cover for them to hide and no forage. As Doug mentioned, the habitat changed and in order to bring the deer back major changes need to be made. I hunt across the street that has a huge cedar grove that provides ample cover and see and have killed a good number of deer. It's a good example of differing habitats and it really does make all the difference. But once that cedar grove matures the deer are going to move on.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> People were probably taking pics of your license plate thinking you were a voyeur or a peeping tom.


Haha....let's hope not!

Joe


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> People were probably taking pics of your license plate thinking you were a voyeur or a peeping tom.




http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...s/public/documents/document/dcnr_20030709.pdf

Here's a link to the one they had last year.I imagine this years will be similar.


----------



## riceride565

Finally got around to hanging up my euros in the office! The the furthest one before the shoulder mount is from this year (114 5/8, 3.5yo - it's the largest of the euros but the photo is a bit deceiving), the rest are from some prior years and are likely 2.5yo's.
I had been meaning to do the middle 2 for a couple of years and then when I was told by a taxidermist this year that it would take until spring to get my 2015 buck euro mount back it gave me a good opportunity to just go ahead and clean up all three on my own. I'm happy with the way they came out. The middle two are the older ones and as the videos/articles mentioned, I could not get them as white as the fresh one, but they still came out pretty good.
If you have some old skulls laying around it's an easy and rewarding winter project!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

riceride565 said:


> Finally got around to hanging up my euros in the office! The the furthest one before the shoulder mount is from this year (114 5/8, 3.5yo - it's the largest of the euros but the photo is a bit deceiving), the rest are from some prior years and are likely 2.5yo's.
> I had been meaning to do the middle 2 for a couple of years and then when I was told by a taxidermist this year that it would take until spring to get my 2015 buck euro mount back it gave me a good opportunity to just go ahead and clean up all three on my own. I'm happy with the way they came out. The middle two are the older ones and as the videos/articles mentioned, I could not get them as white as the fresh one, but they still came out pretty good.
> If you have some old skulls laying around it's an easy and rewarding winter project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice setup you've got there....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Many of you guys heading to the Harrisbug show?
Opens to the public at 9am Saturday February 6 and goes daily thru Sunday February 15.

Wondering it there is the possibility of an AT rally?

Joe


----------



## dougell

I'd like to go the last weekend but wrestling season is in full swing.It's tough to make any plans this time of year.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...s/public/documents/document/dcnr_20030709.pdf
> 
> Here's a link to the one they had last year.I imagine this years will be similar.


Thanks Doug. I'll keep and eye on their website and see what pops up as the year wears on.


----------



## dougell

No problem.The guy who put's it on is extremely knowledgable and he's a die hard big woods hunter.It would be worth going to and an excuse to make the trip up there.It's usually the sunday after the first day of Spring gobbler.You can kill two birds with one stone,so to speak.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thanks Doug. I'll keep and eye on their website and see what pops up as the year wears on.


Nick be sure to reach out to Roy as there is a time each spring when the pipeline company bring foresters in to evaluate the RYHC property. They do it all, pellet counts, browse line evaluation, food plot evaluation - big reason why that ridge opposite of 7-acre field was timbered last year. The foresters were in there last spring during the youth turkey weekend...we bumped into them by accident.

If you are that interested in the process I can find out when they will be visiting the JHHC and Moxie leases and share with you. I know we wouldn't care on the JHHC if you stopped by while they were there...Moxie might be a different story as I am not on that Executive board, but I can ask. JHHC is in Coudersport less than 5-miles from the hotel you stay in, Moxie is about 10-minutes from the main entrance to RYHC.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Nick be sure to reach out to Roy as there is a time each spring when the pipeline company bring foresters in to evaluate the RYHC property. They do it all, pellet counts, browse line evaluation, food plot evaluation - big reason why that ridge opposite of 7-acre field was timbered last year. The foresters were in there last spring during the youth turkey weekend...we bumped into them by accident.
> 
> If you are that interested in the process I can find out when they will be visiting the JHHC and Moxie leases and share with you. I know we wouldn't care on the JHHC if you stopped by while they were there...Moxie might be a different story as I am not on that Executive board, but I can ask. JHHC is in Coudersport less than 5-miles from the hotel you stay in, Moxie is about 10-minutes from the main entrance to RYHC.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. Definitely keep me in the loop.


----------



## schlep1967

12-Ringer said:


> Many of you guys heading to the Harrisbug show?
> Opens to the public at 9am Saturday February 6 and goes daily thru Sunday February 15.
> 
> Wondering it there is the possibility of an AT rally?
> 
> Joe


Thirdhandman threw out a date and time on his thread. Tuesday the 9th at 5 PM at his booth. He is offering a free bow rope to AT'ers.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Many of you guys heading to the Harrisbug show?
> Opens to the public at 9am Saturday February 6 and goes daily thru Sunday February 15.
> 
> Wondering it there is the possibility of an AT rally?
> 
> Joe


Want to go but Audit season is in full swing here so i am tied to a desk pretty much 7 days a week. Audit season, where your lunch break becomes a vacation......


----------



## Mathias

https://vimeo.com/154187664

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## schlep1967

You might want to wash that! Apparently not what he was expecting to smell.

Maybe some "summers eve".


----------



## Mathias

Lol. It sits out year round, should be scent free. 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Lookie lookie!!! He's done


----------



## goathillinpa

Wow, that's a brute davydtune.


----------



## jacobh

Davey he's awesome congrats!!!


----------



## riceride565

That's a stud. It he a PA deer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

riceride565 said:


> That's a stud. It he a PA deer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, 1B Erie County


----------



## dougell

Awesome Buck Dave.There's some huge bucks being killed in the NW corner,especially Crawford county.


----------



## nicko

Huge buck Davy. Congrats!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great buck for sure!


----------



## Mathias

Awesome buck once again, congrats!


----------



## nicko

Not sure what you hoped to accomplish by saying this charman. If you have a rub with somebody, please address it through PMs.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Not sure what you hoped to accomplish by saying this charman. If you have a rub with somebody, please address it through PMs.


oh, he accomplished something alright. Probably not what he intended….

Bob, the "ignore" feature is awesome.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Not sure what you hoped to accomplish by saying this charman. If you have a rub with somebody, please address it through PMs.


You mean like pope did on Davy's thread?


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> You mean like pope did on Davy's thread?


I'm trying to squelch bickering and petty behavior in this thread, not foster it. If there is something going on in another thread that people don't like, leave it in that thread. Don't drag it into other threads.


----------



## nicko

I'd like to try and keep this thread positive and civil. If there are issues and things going on in other threads, please leave it in the other thread.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not taking anyone side what-so-ever and I think I understand photography and lighting perhaps a little more than the average bear - it certainly looks like the taxidermist may have touched them up - which I have learned is a very common phenomenon that rarely goes noticed. You can really see a difference closer to the base where added color tends to settle because of the contour and of the antler. I certainly could be wrong and it really doesn't matter, that is a stud of a PA and should be celebrated not scrutinized. I bet more than half the folks on this thread have never even seen a buck of that caliber in PA - congrats again Dave!!!!

Joe


----------



## davydtune

Thanks 12 Ringer and no worries guys, not worth getting worked up :wink: That pic is from the taxi and I don't even have possession of him yet, going tomorrow to pick him up. Also in real life the horns were not quite as white in person as they are in those pics


----------



## nicko

I attribute whatever color differences there appear to be to variances in lighting conditions between the exterior and interior pics. 

That deer is a slammer whether the antlers are bone white, chocolate brown, or green with pink polka dots.


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Thanks 12 Ringer and no worries guys, not worth getting worked up :wink: That pic is from the taxi and I don't even have possession of him yet, going tomorrow to pick him up. Also in real life the horns were not quite as white in person as they are in those pics


No problem - stud for sure - I've been fortunate to be on a couple of that caliber in here in PA and I wouldn't care if the antlers were purple if I was able to put one of them on the ground.

I stand corrected, I doubt the taxi did anything....the pics in post 85 on this thread helped me arrive at that decision.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3165417&page=4

Still doesn't really matter..>STUD!!!

Joe


----------



## dougell

Not to mention,it was tagged in the ear lol.I know nothing about photography or lighting.It's no doubt the same deer.


----------



## lweingart

riceride565 said:


> Finally got around to hanging up my euros in the office! The the furthest one before the shoulder mount is from this year (114 5/8, 3.5yo - it's the largest of the euros but the photo is a bit deceiving), the rest are from some prior years and are likely 2.5yo's.
> I had been meaning to do the middle 2 for a couple of years and then when I was told by a taxidermist this year that it would take until spring to get my 2015 buck euro mount back it gave me a good opportunity to just go ahead and clean up all three on my own. I'm happy with the way they came out. The middle two are the older ones and as the videos/articles mentioned, I could not get them as white as the fresh one, but they still came out pretty good.
> If you have some old skulls laying around it's an easy and rewarding winter project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291425257685&alt=web 

You need these they look way better then laying flat on the wall.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

I like those, thanks for the link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

You guys crack me up , sometimes I sit back and wonder why I even bother with this site . I have never seen so many guy that are experts about everything . Only thing I ****ing said was the horns did not look the same color , did not say the it was not a nice deer . I was pointing something out , there are reasons why guys darken the horns. Then you get the peanut gallery that think everything is a joke and the smart ass comments . You can't say one word about something on this thread where guys get bent all out of shape, and turn it all around . Have a great weekend guys .


----------



## 12-Ringer

riceride565 said:


> I like those, thanks for the link
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



x2

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

posted this elsewhere, but thought I'd share here..my first turkey call.....

- you see my neighbors wife past away about a year and half ago. He has been having a hard time of things always bumming around the yard and garage seemingly lost and who could say anyone would blame him as he and his wife had married 46 years. Anyway I started spending time with him and realized he has a full woodshop in his garage, most of which was covered in cobwebs. Over the last 6-months he seems to have rediscovered himself and we have worked together on several very cool projects. Take for example these two pens that we made on his small lathe.....









One day I was turning a piece of ambrosia maple attempting to make my first turned bowl and it dawned on me....why not a turkey call....

I purchased two small 4"x4" pieced of purpleheart (wish I would have done some research first, never realized how hard of a wood that is, very difficult to sand). I was able to build my very first slate over glass pot (in the image of one of Ed's Ghostmaker) and WOW!!!! It sounds great and doesn't look all that bad either. I didn't get too fancy with the lathe tools quite yet, but I am very proud of this and it sounds INCREDIBLE. My neighbor helped A LOT with the striker as that was a little delicate for me to try to navigate myself...again we modeled that after the Ghostmaker striker, but skipped some of the detail..

























I can tell you this, after working this out, it is easy to see why custom calls can cost what they do. Not only is the woodworking itself tedious and requires specialized tools, but for someone like me who really cares about what they call sounds like much more than what it looks like, it was a lot of work to get the sound "just right".....

The canary striker on the left is one of Ed's (Ghostmaker) you can see the stark difference, I would have liked to get those extra tapers in...maybe as I build my skills down the road. 









Pop doesn't know it yet, but this will be a gift for him and I am currently working on an osage pot and striker for my buddy in KS. I brought some osage home with me last year to mount my Euro's on and had a nice piece left over. Been working that on the lathe and it is slowly turning into a turkey call. A lot of work, a lot of fun, feel good about engaging my neighbor and my wife doesn't complain about yet another hobby, primarily because she sees how much my neighbor appreciates the company.....


Joe


what do you guys think????


----------



## lweingart

riceride565 said:


> I like those, thanks for the link
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Here is one of my hogs on the same mount. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> posted this elsewhere, but thought I'd share here..my first turkey call.....
> 
> - you see my neighbors wife past away about a year and half ago. He has been having a hard time of things always bumming around the yard and garage seemingly lost and who could say anyone would blame him as he and his wife had married 46 years. Anyway I started spending time with him and realized he has a full woodshop in his garage, most of which was covered in cobwebs. Over the last 6-months he seems to have rediscovered himself and we have worked together on several very cool projects. Take for example these two pens that we made on his small lathe.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day I was turning a piece of ambrosia maple attempting to make my first turned bowl and it dawned on me....why not a turkey call....
> 
> I purchased two small 4"x4" pieced of purpleheart (wish I would have done some research first, never realized how hard of a wood that is, very difficult to sand). I was able to build my very first slate over glass pot (in the image of one of Ed's Ghostmaker) and WOW!!!! It sounds great and doesn't look all that bad either. I didn't get too fancy with the lathe tools quite yet, but I am very proud of this and it sounds INCREDIBLE. My neighbor helped A LOT with the striker as that was a little delicate for me to try to navigate myself...again we modeled that after the Ghostmaker striker, but skipped some of the detail..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you this, after working this out, it is easy to see why custom calls can cost what they do. Not only is the woodworking itself tedious and requires specialized tools, but for someone like me who really cares about what they call sounds like much more than what it looks like, it was a lot of work to get the sound "just right".....
> 
> The canary striker on the left is one of Ed's (Ghostmaker) you can see the stark difference, I would have liked to get those extra tapers in...maybe as I build my skills down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop doesn't know it yet, but this will be a gift for him and I am currently working on an osage pot and striker for my buddy in KS. I brought some osage home with me last year to mount my Euro's on and had a nice piece left over. Been working that on the lathe and it is slowly turning into a turkey call. A lot of work, a lot of fun, feel good about engaging my neighbor and my wife doesn't complain about yet another hobby, primarily because she sees how much my neighbor appreciates the company.....
> 
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> what do you guys think????


That's awesome! I build calls myself :wink:

Here's a set I made for my buddy and his boy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow Dave...they're awesome. Do you start from scratch and turn the wood yourself?

Is that pot glass over glass?

Joe


----------



## nicko

Great looking calls Joe and Davy.


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> Wow Dave...they're awesome. Do you start from scratch and turn the wood yourself?
> 
> Is that pot glass over glass?
> 
> Joe



Thanks  Yes and yes. Most of the wood I use is trim cut offs from my work. I cut and plane them down into usable stock and go from there. There are pics in an album on my profile if you want to see more that I've done.


Edit that: that one is actually glass over slate and you can play it from both sides :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Thanks  Yes and yes. Most of the wood I use is trim cut offs from my work. I cut and plane them down into usable stock and go from there. There are pics in an album on my profile if you want to see more that I've done.
> 
> 
> Edit that: that one is actually glass over slate and you can play it from both sides :wink:


Dave, that is very impressive. Is it safe to assume you are a woodworker by trade? Those look amazing, almost embarrassed to have mine posted now[emoji32] 

Joe


----------



## jfehr60

davydtune said:


> Thanks  Yes and yes. Most of the wood I use is trim cut offs from my work. I cut and plane them down into usable stock and go from there. There are pics in an album on my profile if you want to see more that I've done.
> 
> 
> Edit that: that one is actually glass over slate and you can play it from both sides :wink:


Very nice work. Wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> Dave, that is very impressive. Is it safe to assume you are a woodworker by trade? Those look amazing, almost embarrassed to have mine posted now[emoji32]
> 
> Joe


Oh don't feel that way yours are awesome, much better than my first :wink: Actually I'm an engineer/cad designer for a modular construction company. However my dad was a contractor while I was growing up, was tagging along with him by age 9 or so. He has a nice little cabinet shop set up now and that's were I build them.


----------



## davydtune

I've went through a lot of trial and error so if you ever have any questions feel free to ask and I'll help if I can :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> I've went through a lot of trial and error so if you ever have any questions feel free to ask and I'll help if I can :wink:


Thanks..very generous offer.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Rough morning in the household....had to say goodbye to our 14 year old female German Shorthaired Pointer "Birdie" (registered as Little Miss Birdie Bell). She was not quite the hunter that her big brother was (lost him in 2014), but she made up for it in spades with her affection for our family.

No matter how responsible the decision, it never feels right. I feel worse for the kids, but it was not to have her suffer and I know they understand that....

Here are the pair...she's on the left...









Joe


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear it Joe... Dogs are like kids. Stay strong


----------



## nicko

Very sorry to hear this Joe. It's the hardest decision a pet owner can ever make. Hopefully the good memories help temper the pain of losing her.


----------



## Mathias

First trip up north since early December. No snow here, which is great. My pond that had been down well over a foot due to the extremely dry Fall is topped off again, surprisingly. Several deer in yard/fields early this morning. There were 14 in my neighbors food plot around 1030am which was great to see. 
I pulled 2 cameras; deer, fox, bobcat and a lot of coyote pics on my plot camera. No turkey's so far, but they're probably in the woods eating beechnuts. 
If I had my new bow, I would sit for a 'yote or cat this afternoon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> First trip up north since early December. No snow here, which is great. My pond that had been down well over a foot due to the extremely dry Fall is topped off again, surprisingly. Several deer in yard/fields early this morning. There were 14 in my neighbors food plot around 1030am which was great to see.
> I pulled 2 cameras; deer, fox, bobcat and a lot of coyote pics on my plot camera. No turkey's so far, but they're probably in the woods eating beechnuts.
> If I had my new bow, I would sit for a 'yote or cat this afternoon.


That would be cool....I'd like to get a mature Yote with my bow...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not sure how reliable the source is.....










Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> I would definitely be interested in that Doug. If you have any info about the town or tract of land where it takes place or where I can get more info, I'd appreciate it.





dougell said:


> nicko,if you get the Chance,some foresters from DCNR hold a habitat tour in Potter county around the first week of June every year.It's well worth going to and you get an entirely different perspective on why things are the way they are.If you went,you'd be impressed at how dedicated these guys are to not only the habitat but also the deer.Once you go to some of these,it starts to sink in and you start to look at everything in a different light.It also makes you a far better hunter because you start to figure out what deer need and what they prefer at different times of the year.The guys who hold it are all serious hunters and have tremendous success up there on public land.


I'd love to check this out. If anyone from the SE is willing to car pool, I've got space or can chip in for fuel and make this a mini meet and greet


----------



## jesses80

nice turkey call builds guy's man now I want spring gobbler to get here.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

For the guys that rifle hunt what caliber do you guys use?
I typically use a .243 but i had a very close friend of mine pass we hunted PA together for years.he left me all his longbows and guns.id like to hunt with one of his guns this year.i have his 7mm weatherby is that way to much gun to be hunting deer with in PA?


----------



## jtkratzer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> For the guys that rifle hunt what caliber do you guys use?
> I typically use a .243 but i had a very close friend of mine pass we hunted PA together for years.he left me all his longbows and guns.id like to hunt with one of his guns this year.i have his 7mm weatherby is that way to much gun to be hunting deer with in PA?


I'm a huge fan of the .260 Remington. The sleek 6.5 mm bullets are just ballisticaly magical. Right in between the 6mm/.243 and the 7mm. Short action (.308 case). About the same recoil as a .30-30, but at 1,000 yards, it will carry more velocity, drop less vertically, drift less in the wind, and carry more kinetic energy than a .308. Sweet cartridge. I have two rifles chambered for it. One is a little Remington Model Seven that's great for sneaking around the woods. Short 20" barrel. After a trigger job, the factory barrel grouped three rounds under 3/16" at 100 yards. I have another one, long range rifle I'm working on a load with a long Berger VLD and while I'll likely never get out west for a long range hunt, I'd love to smoke a ground hog or kill a deer at 600-700 yards with it. I've shot rifle matches with iron sights out to 600 yards and kept all 20 rounds within an 18" ring, 4 in a 12" ring, and 10 in the 6" X ring. That was with a national match service rifle. 77 gr moly SMK in 5.56.

.243 is a great cartridge for deer, it's just a bit harsh on barrels. For firearms and general legislation, PA-specific, check out PAFOA.org. Pretty big group there who are very active with the circus in Harrisburg when it comes to legislation.


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> For the guys that rifle hunt what caliber do you guys use?
> I typically use a .243 but i had a very close friend of mine pass we hunted PA together for years.he left me all his longbows and guns.id like to hunt with one of his guns this year.i have his 7mm weatherby is that way to much gun to be hunting deer with in PA?


7mm is fine for deer and depending on where you're hunting it would be fine if you happen upon a bear too.

Joe


----------



## AlphaBuck85

riceride565 said:


> Finally got around to hanging up my euros in the office! The the furthest one before the shoulder mount is from this year (114 5/8,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another option for you to hang your euromounts. I found these to be great and you can position the skull in any position that you think it looks best. They have a few different models to choose from.
> 
> https://www.skullhooker.com


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jtkratzer said:


> I'm a huge fan of the .260 Remington. The sleek 6.5 mm bullets are just ballisticaly magical. Right in between the 6mm/.243 and the 7mm. Short action (.308 case). About the same recoil as a .30-30, but at 1,000 yards, it will carry more velocity, drop less vertically, drift less in the wind, and carry more kinetic energy than a .308. Sweet cartridge. I have two rifles chambered for it. One is a little Remington Model Seven that's great for sneaking around the woods. Short 20" barrel. After a trigger job, the factory barrel grouped three rounds under 3/16" at 100 yards. I have another one, long range rifle I'm working on a load with a long Berger VLD and while I'll likely never get out west for a long range hunt, I'd love to smoke a ground hog or kill a deer at 600-700 yards with it. I've shot rifle matches with iron sights out to 600 yards and kept all 20 rounds within an 18" ring, 4 in a 12" ring, and 10 in the 6" X ring. That was with a national match service rifle. 77 gr moly SMK in 5.56.
> 
> .243 is a great cartridge for deer, it's just a bit harsh on barrels. For firearms and general legislation, PA-specific, check out PAFOA.org. Pretty big group there who are very active with the circus in Harrisburg when it comes to legislation.


Im not concerned about shooting long range,100yds is plenty for me.plus those weatherby shells are way to expensive to go out and just target practice with.i just didnt know if it would blow a big hole in a deer thats what im tryiny to avoid.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> 7mm is fine for deer and depending on where you're hunting it would be fine if you happen upon a bear too.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Darrin my boy shoots a .243 and hammers em and next to no kick. Me I shoot a remington 7600 30-06. Little bit of kick but not too bad but shoots great. Depending what U want Id say stay with the 243 unless u want a lot of punch but I think the 7mm packs a punch.



QUOTE=palmatedbuck04;1085815465]For the guys that rifle hunt what caliber do you guys use?
I typically use a .243 but i had a very close friend of mine pass we hunted PA together for years.he left me all his longbows and guns.id like to hunt with one of his guns this year.i have his 7mm weatherby is that way to much gun to be hunting deer with in PA?[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

I'm a .30-06 bolt action guy. More power than I really need for white tails but it gets the job done fast.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> I'm a .30-06 bolt action guy. More power than I really need for white tails but it gets the job done fast.


That seems to be the gun of choice over there Nick


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Scott i really think that .243 is a great gun for deer.ive only had one deer run after i shot it,and that one only went 40yds


----------



## jtkratzer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Im not concerned about shooting long range,100yds is plenty for me.plus those weatherby shells are way to expensive to go out and just target practice with.i just didnt know if it would blow a big hole in a deer thats what im tryiny to avoid.


.243 is more than enough for deer at 100 yards. I'm just a fan of the ability of a cartridge to perform at 100 yards, likely all the way out to 1,000 with little to no recoil. 

If you want one gun to do it all, can't go wrong with a .270 Winchester either. Good enough for just about everything in N. America. You can get that at any sporting good store, including Walmart. .260 is best for those who reload. 

7mm-08 is sweet, too. That, .243, .260 are all in the same case as the .308.

I lean towards the smallest cartridge that gets the job done to minimize meat loss.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jtkratzer said:


> .243 is more than enough for deer at 100 yards. I'm just a fan of the ability of a cartridge to perform at 100 yards, likely all the way out to 1,000 with little to no recoil.
> 
> If you want one gun to do it all, can't go wrong with a .270 Winchester either. Good enough for just about everything in N. America. You can get that at any sporting good store, including Walmart. .260 is best for those who reload.
> 
> 7mm-08 is sweet, too. That, .243, .260 are all in the same case as the .308.
> 
> I lean towards the smallest cartridge that gets the job done to minimize meat loss.


I have 2, .270's i think u missed where i said i inherited this 7mm from a close friend who passed.its a sentimental thing.i like useing smaller cartridges also,i just didnt know what this 7mm weatherby would do and didnt want to blow a big hole in a deer.


----------



## jtkratzer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I have 2, .270's i think u missed where i said i inherited this 7mm from a close friend who passed.its a sentimental thing.i like useing smaller cartridges also,i just didnt know what this 7mm weatherby would do and didnt want to blow a big hole in a deer.


Sorry, posting before coffee. Other than .22 mag, just about anything magnum is going to be overkill. I know a guy who hunted exclusively with a .300 Weatherby Magnum for almost everything big game. Freaking cannon that thing is. 

I wouldn't personally kill a deer I wanted to eat with that gun. I'm just guessing massive loss to bloodshot meat.


----------



## jacobh

Darrin yea and probably a lot flatter shooting then larger calibers!!!


UOTE=palmatedbuck04;1085821001]Scott i really think that .243 is a great gun for deer.ive only had one deer run after i shot it,and that one only went 40yds[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

Not sure what bullet you prefer Darrin but I have shot nothing but Remington Core-lokts in 150 grain. A very reliable bullet. But that said, I don't know that there are really any bad bullets anymore.


----------



## schlep1967

The 7mm magnum will do you just fine. Just choose a reputable bullet that stays together. You are looking to do a memorial hunt. Do it. If you lose 2 extra sq.inches of meat so be it. 

By the way, other than shooting a Barret 50 cal, you won't be blowing any huge holes in deer.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Not sure what bullet you prefer Darrin but I have shot nothing but Remington Core-lokts in 150 grain. A very reliable bullet. But that said, I don't know that there are really any bad bullets anymore.


Nick its a weatherby you can only shoot weatherby ammo through it.$82 a box.i wont be shooting it unless its to kill something.


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Nick its a weatherby you can only shoot weatherby ammo through it.$82 a box.i wont be shooting it unless its to kill something.


Gotcha Darrin. 

And I thought sabot slug ammo was pricey. Wow!!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Gotcha Darrin.
> 
> And I thought sabot slug ammo was pricey. Wow!!!


Ya i didnt know either i went to the gun store by me and ordered 2 boxes they called a week later so i went to get it $178 with tax i almost fell over


----------



## nicko

That price is insane! For bullets that cost that much, they should also be able to field dress and drag your deer for you.


----------



## John D 194

Ya 7mm weatherby is expensive.The only way to not go broke shooting it would be to reload.On that note its not going to destroy as much meat as you think as long as you don't use ballistic tips.By the way love the memorial hunt idea.Dad passed 3 years ago and his 2 favorite rifles still make it to the woods every year with me even if I choose to use my rifle they still go for the ride.


----------



## dougell

I reload everything I shoot and have killed deer with everything from a .223 to a .300 wsm.My favorite all time go to rifle is a .308.It's nothing special but it works.I'm not a big fan of small calibers unless you shoot better bullets that penetrate.My son and I killed a pile of deer with a ,243 the first couple years he hunted and I was unimpressed until I loaded some Barnes ttx's.I've killed a bunch with a hot load out of my 300 wsm.It blows a big hole but you only get a couple lbs of meat off a shoulder anyway.

Honestly,I think people put way too much thought into the perfect deer round.Use one that you can shoot a lot and out it where it needs to go.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Not sure what bullet you prefer Darrin but I have shot nothing but Remington Core-lokts in 150 grain. A very reliable bullet. But that said, I don't know that there are really any bad bullets anymore.


I don't know if there's any bad bullets but I've had inconsistent results with core-locts,Hornady interlocks,sierra game kings and ballistic tips if you push any of those too fast.However,at modest velocities,you should have meat laying close by if you hit them in the right spot.Personally,I've become a huge fan of Nosler Accubonds and tipped Barnes tssx.I want an exit wound every single time and at every angle.I use the accubonds in just about everything from .308 up.I use the tssx's in everything smaller.I bought a Kimber Montanna is 308 for my son the day after he was born.It was too much for him and too big for him as a 7 and 8 year old so I had him use a compact model 7 in .243.When he turned 9,he wanted to use the .308 so I loaded some 125gr accubonds down a little bit and he killed a pile of deer with that load.I just got done working him up a pretty hot load using 130gr tssx's for next year.Probably completely unnessesary but I like to tinker around this time of year.


----------



## yetihunter1

Dusted the bow off yesterday and hit up the Southeast PA Indoor 3D shoot. It was at French Creek Outfitters this weekend. Was nice to shoot and made me feel pretty good as I was consistent with my shooting. Need to touch up the sights though since i was shooting 3 inches low on pretty much everything but was able to compensate for it. Sad part was on saturday, pulled out the bow just to make sure i didn't embarrass myself at the 3D shoot and stacked 3 arrows right on top of each other....and broke one. Bittersweet moment there....and now im down to three arrows till i can swing by a store to pick up some more. Felt good to get out though, anyone else pulling the bow out with all the snow melting?


----------



## PaBone

I shoot almost every night in my basement and shoot in a NFAA small animal target league and archery darts. On Fridays whoever shows up to play darts is placed on a team and teams are picked to make them as fair as possible, so your skill level does not matter. The best shooters are team captains and teams are picked, it's a lot of fun and a great way to keep in bow shape.


----------



## fap1800

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I have 2, .270's i think u missed where i said i inherited this 7mm from a close friend who passed.its a sentimental thing.i like useing smaller cartridges also,i just didnt know what this 7mm weatherby would do and didnt want to blow a big hole in a deer.


What bullet option did you go with?


----------



## AlphaBuck85

I put miles in yesterday shed hunting. I only managed to find the right side of a 4 point but only about 100 yards away was a dead buck that had already shed its antlers. I'm not sure if the shed was his and I'll never know how it died. It really sucks to see a buck that made it through the seasons die of unknown causes, no matter what the size, it takes the drive right out of me. I also found a dead doe that might be a casualty of the rifle season. It'd be very unlikely that they are winter mortality because we have yet to have a inch of snow on the ground in Susquehanna county. I'm getting sick of finding dead deer, thats the 18th dead deer that I've found since 3/29/15. Anyway, I think it's too early to be putting in a ton of miles for sheds. I don't have any cameras out right now but as of Saturday my buddy had 5 different bucks still carrying both sides. I'm done looking until March 1st.


----------



## Applebag

I can almost smell it now. I honestly cannot think of a worse smell than rotting flesh. Sorry to see it man.


----------



## Applebag

Btw yeti nice to see you're still hammering! I'm back in my winter groove. Running the trails and shooting once or twice a week at the local indoor. We will be that much better come September! (Or rather may for spring turkey for me)


----------



## jtkratzer

I shot yesterday in the back yard. Just got new threads, sight, and front and side stabilizers put on it. Also traded a Carter release for another, so really, the only thing the same on my bow is the limbs, riser, and rest.


----------



## jim570

Referring to Post 9041 regarding inconsistent result with some bullets. I some problems with Rem Corelocks. When shooting targets, I would get an occasional flyer. For a while I thought it was the scope. Mentioned it to my neighbor who is a retired machinist and does a lot of gun work and reloading. He shoots a LOT. He told me he had seen problems with Rem Corelocks from Walmart. That's where I had bought mine.

Also, years ago when my oldest son just started hunting. He had a Rem 600 in.243. A buck walked out on a log road and he pulled the trigger 5 times and had 5 misfires. They were Rem Corelock and the primer was dented on each round. Still have those 5 rounds. Still have that rifle and it has never had a misfire since that day.


----------



## davydtune

I actually and the chance and got out to shoot a but Sunday with my buddies boy. He just got his bow before Christmas, is 13, and boy that little chit can shoot  I'll need to get out a bit more, time permitting , as someone bought himself a new bow :tongue:


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Btw yeti nice to see you're still hammering! I'm back in my winter groove. Running the trails and shooting once or twice a week at the local indoor. We will be that much better come September! (Or rather may for spring turkey for me)


Yeah, i want to take a step forward this year as a bow hunter. Improve my accuracy and range. Get out more and scout public land since its harder than hell to find private spots down here. Felt I had a good season this year even though I shot one doe but i saw more big bucks then i had in my first 2 seasons of archery. Now its time to get that buck next year.


----------



## schlep1967

Did somebody pee in the pool? This thread got really quiet over the last few days.

Everybody must be at the Outdoor Show....


----------



## pope125

schlep1967 said:


> Did somebody pee in the pool? This thread got really quiet over the last few days.
> 
> Everybody must be at the Outdoor Show....


Yep everybody took there guns and went home .


----------



## nicko

It's a venison summer sausage kind of day.


----------



## nicko

schlep1967 said:


> Did somebody pee in the pool? This thread got really quiet over the last few days.
> 
> Everybody must be at the Outdoor Show....


Off season lull.


----------



## pope125

There is no off season for some of us . 365, 24/7


----------



## schlep1967

Let's see if we can get something started.
At the show the other evening I had a chat with one of the biologist at the PGC stand. I was questioning him about WMU 5B and how there is this subtle little thing running down through the middle of it, you can barely notice it if you look at a map, the SUSQUEHANNA RIVER! How can this be the same "deer herd" on both sides of the river. Yes they will cross the river. If forced to do so to get to food or maybe a hot doe standing on the other shore. Most likely to get away from a deer drive. FYI the river down here is 1/2 mile wide at the least. A few years ago I emailed the PGC about this and the answer I got at that time was that York County is part of the piedmont region and that is why it is combined with the other side of the river. Not the best answer considering deer don't have access to topo maps or aerial photography. 

My argument is to move York County to WMU 5A as it is much more likely that a deer would cross Rt 15 than they would cross the river. It is much more likely that breeding and doe numbers and disbursement of young bucks would happen between York and Adams/Cumberland Counties than across a 1/2 mile wide river. And to top it off their own Disease Management Unit 1 is in York and Adams Counties. Oh yea, this is the only WMU in the state that crosses the River. Well there might be a sliver up in 3B.

About the only guess I can come up with for it to be set up the way it is would be if the guy setting it up lived in York County and worked on the other side of the river. And hunted in both.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> There is no off season for some of us . 365, 24/7


Maybe you should take a break.


----------



## jtkratzer

Wish my schedule was a bit lighter today. Would be nice to go for a walk in the woods to check the tracks in 6" of snow rather than 30". 

Anyone in Lancaster County a member at Ephrata Bowmen? I'm looking for a spot other than the back yard to shoot and that seems to be the closest to Lititz.


----------



## dougell

I had a buddy in College that was from Lancaster county.He claimed there was an area called the barrens that was only open to bows and primitive weapons.This was back in the late 80's but he claimed to do well there.I've asked a few guys from that area if they knew about it and none of them had a clue.Ever hear of it?


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> There is no off season for some of us . 365, 24/7


Well then tell us about it!


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 3764994


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> I had a buddy in College that was from Lancaster county.He claimed there was an area called the barrens that was only open to bows and primitive weapons.This was back in the late 80's but he claimed to do well there.I've asked a few guys from that area if they knew about it and none of them had a clue.Ever hear of it?


There is an archery club north of Manheim near the turnpike that allows members to hunt. That's all I can think of with the tie to the Barrons (mascot for all things Manheim).

This seems to be the only relevant hit on Google, but it's in Chester County:
http://www.the2nomads.org/FriendsWebSite/Hunting.html


----------



## dougell

My searches also came up empty but I'm positive he said it was in Lancaster county.It was supposedly open to the public but it was for bows and muzzleloaders only.


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> My searches also came up empty but I'm positive he said it was in Lancaster county.It was supposedly open to the public but it was for bows and muzzleloaders only.


Digging on the website shows some of that property is on the Lancaster side. I'm looking more for a club and place to shoot. Hunting properties are great, I just want something other than 20 and 30 yards in my back yard.


----------



## schlep1967

dougell said:


> I had a buddy in College that was from Lancaster county.He claimed there was an area called the barrens that was only open to bows and primitive weapons.This was back in the late 80's but he claimed to do well there.I've asked a few guys from that area if they knew about it and none of them had a clue.Ever hear of it?


I did some googling and came up with this. The state line serpentine barrens The link takes you to the Lancaster Conservancy. That area may be what your buddy was talking about but I didn't find any hunting info for the preserve. Seems they got control of it in the 90's.


----------



## yetihunter1

if one was to hunt whitetail 365 24/7, would that make them a poacher or high fence hunter....atleast in the offseason? :embara::wink:


----------



## dougell

I'm in the woods or doing something related to hunting 52 weeks/year.I do it because it's an escape and a hobby.I don't get all worked up about it.I actually enjoy the preparation and year long mission more than I do the harvest.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I'm in the woods or doing something related to hunting 52 weeks/year.I do it because it's an escape and a hobby.I don't get all worked up about it.I actually enjoy the preparation and year long mission more than I do the harvest.


I know, i am too. Was just busting popes balls a little bit. I got my first trail camera this year and need to find a secluded but promising section of public land to set it up on this year....very difficult in SEPA.


----------



## davydtune

Looks like my new bow will be here tomorrow :tongue: All the goodies to go on her are already here laid out and waiting :wink: Does look like I'll be trying her out in the snow, lol!


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Looks like my new bow will be here tomorrow :tongue: All the goodies to go on her are already here laid out and waiting :wink: Does look like I'll be trying her out in the snow, lol!


Be sure to post up pics of the new rig davy.


----------



## jtkratzer

davydtune said:


> Looks like my new bow will be here tomorrow :tongue: All the goodies to go on her are already here laid out and waiting :wink: Does look like I'll be trying her out in the snow, lol!


Whatcha getting? I put new everything except for the rest and quiver on my bow. Threads, sight, front and added a side stabilizer, new release, and liking it all so far.


----------



## Applebag

Just ordered a new bow and a new sight this morning with the tax refund. It will be here next week. Anybody know a good place in NEPA to get it all tuned up?


----------



## jacobh

Been sending mine to Scottie/pa in chicora. Great guy and he does great work. He's fast too.... What bow U get? Congrats also


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd share....

Most may not have known this but I have been involved in the sport of wrestling in PA for more than half of my life. I resigned my most recent HS coaching tenure at in 2008 when I became a school district administrator, but still stay connected (once a wrestler, always a wrestler). Over those years I have made some remarkable friends and I learned earlier this week that the head coaches at Owen J Roberts and Pottstown High Schools are holding a wrestling benefit tomorrow night at 6:30 at Pottstown High School to raise funds for the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society in honor of Camille; Takedown Cancer. This sounds like an interesting event as it is their regularly scheduled Pack X match-up, however, you can sponsor a team and/or individual wrestler and for every takedown that is recorded in the team/individual match you make a donation (e.g. you sponsor the 103lber from OJR for $20 a takedown and he scores 4 in his match you donate $100 in both your names to the cause). I have been told that there will be Takedown Cancer T-shirts that can be ordered, flat donation opportunities and restaurant.com cards sold with all proceeds going to LLS. I was not aware any of this was being done and am working hard to arrange things so that I can be at the event with Camille. I know several of you are in the 5C area and perhaps if the snow isn't all that bad tomorrow night and your looking for something to do, you could cruise by Pottstown High to catch a HS wrestling match. No need to make a donation, but might be a nice chance to put a few faces with some names.

I'll update tomorrow as the weather rolls in, you never know Districts could close early or suspend evening activities. 

Joe


----------



## dougell

Good deal.If it were closer,I'd take my son to wrestle.We're heading the other way,close to Ohio for a tournament.


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Been sending mine to Scottie/pa in chicora. Great guy and he does great work. He's fast too.... What bow U get? Congrats also


Thanks bro, I bought a 2015 Bowtech Carbon Icon from a guy on the classifieds here. Real class act, I couldn't speak more highly about the guy. I also got a new Trophy Ridge React V5 vertical pin site. Cant wait to try that puppy out. I will post pics once I get it all set up and tuned properly.

And Joe, PM sent.


----------



## Dapperhunter

dougell said:


> I had a buddy in College that was from Lancaster county.He claimed there was an area called the barrens that was only open to bows and primitive weapons.This was back in the late 80's but he claimed to do well there.I've asked a few guys from that area if they knew about it and none of them had a clue.Ever hear of it?


Yes sir! I live on the Southern end of Lancaster and I am 35 minutes from it. The area he spoke of is the Goat Hill Serpentine Barrens. It is the huntable part of the William Penn State Forest and is in WMU 5C. I scouted it late in the season and planned to hunt there on the last day but we got the blizzard so I couldn't go. I live and hunt in 5B but in 5C you can hunt an extra 2 weeks of archery. I will be hunting there a lot next season. It is very unforgiving terrain though. Steep grades, lots of thorns and almost all Pine trees. It's 600 acres but 200 of it is leased to the Goat Hill hunt and fish club during the season.

http://www.nature.org/ourinitiative...t/goat-hill-serpentine-barrens.xml#thingsToDo


----------



## Dapperhunter

Here's the DCNR link. Click on the maps link then click on the Goat Hill wild flower sanctuary map, you can hunt all outlined in green.
http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/forestry/stateforests/williampenn/index.htm


----------



## Hindy30

*2016-17 Seasons*

I guess no change for archery bear season? Disappointing. 

Release #007-16

PRELIMINARY 2016-17 HUNTING/TRAPPING SEASONS APPROVED
Final approval of seasons, antlerless license allocations, to occur in April.

The Pennsylvania Board of Game Commissioners today gave preliminary approval to hunting and trapping seasons and bag limits for the 2016-17 license year.

Modifications proposed for the 2016-17 seasons include: opening the squirrel and rabbit seasons on the same day; making the length of the snowshoe-hare season consistent statewide; decreasing the length of the fall-turkey season in Wildlife Management Units 1A, 1B, 2A and 4C; adding an extended, four-day season for black bears in WMU 1B; eliminating the extended season for black bears in WMU 3A; and doubling to 12 days the length of the fisher trapping season in the 13 WMUs with fisher seasons.

The public may offer comments on all proposed 2016-17 seasons and bag limits, as well as other board actions, between now and the board’s next meeting, April 4 and 5, at which time the board is scheduled to finalize seasons and bag limits for 2016-17.

Also, the board will receive at its April meeting staff recommendations for antlerless deer license allocations for each of the 23 WMUs. Deer harvest estimates for the 2015-16 seasons will be available in mid-March.


----------



## jacobh

No change in deer seasons either??


----------



## dougell

I guess no change for archery bear season? Disappointing. 

Yep.I have no idea why that won't happen.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I was hoping for a extended 2G bear season.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Be sure to post up pics of the new rig davy.


Will do :wink:



jtkratzer said:


> Whatcha getting? I put new everything except for the rest and quiver on my bow. Threads, sight, front and added a side stabilizer, new release, and liking it all so far.


I actually got a 2014 Hoyt Charger. I wasn't even looking at this bow, was looking to get a Faktor, but I got it brand new for $230 :becky: I read a few reviews and figured I'd take a chance. Well I got it today and I am very pleased, it's a nice bow. The draw is butter which is great for my bad shoulders. I've been shooting 50 lbs and I'm pretty certain I can shoot this one at 60 with no issues  Can't wait to get her all set up and shootin!


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> .........
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got a 2014 Hoyt Charger. I wasn't even looking at this bow, was looking to get a Faktor, but I got it brand new for $230 :becky: ..........


That's a bargain for a used bow. For a brand new unused 2014, it's a steal! Congrats!!!


----------



## Applebag

Just thought you guys would like to see something that made my day special. People talk a lot of BS on here about how all of ArcheryTalk is a bunch of trolls and haters. But I certainly haven't experienced that... I love this country. Hell yes to the USA and our veterans.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3561290


----------



## jtkratzer

Applebag said:


> Just thought you guys would like to see something that made my day special. People talk a lot of BS on here about how all of ArcheryTalk is a bunch of trolls and haters. But I certainly haven't experienced that... I love this country. Hell yes to the USA and our veterans.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3561290


What branch is your brother in?


----------



## Applebag

Retired. 82nd airborne!


----------



## nicko

Out for a brisk walk in Siberia. Chernobyl is in the background.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Chernobyl or Limerick?


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Chernobyl or Limerick?


Limerick


----------



## davydtune

Have a good 2' of snow on the ground here


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Limerick


Lol. I'll agree that yesterday felt like Siberia outside...it's beautiful today though.


----------



## nicko

There are some nice deer in this photo gallery on the Pennsylvania Outdoor News website.http://www.outdoornews.com/Pennsylvania/Hunting-Fishing-Photos/index.php/gallery/699/

We can't say PA doesn't have deer. The deer just might not be where we're hunting them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> There are some nice deer in this photo gallery on the Pennsylvania Outdoor News website.http://www.outdoornews.com/Pennsylvania/Hunting-Fishing-Photos/index.php/gallery/699/
> 
> We can't say PA doesn't have deer. The deer just might not be where we're hunting them.


...more appropriately, where the public IS PERMITTED to hunt them....I met a family from Pottstown Thursday night at the wrestling event who shared with me that that have SOLE permission to hunt 400 acres of the Penhurst Hostpital and surrounding property. They have 11 guys in their group right now, all family except 2 very close freinds. The porperty is patrolled and surveilled heavily, they do not take a buck less than 140 off of that property and they average 3 a year over the last 6 years. They also average 17 antlerss deer a year over that same period. The largest they have ever taken was a 183", he showed me pics of the 183", as well as, *5 *buck 140" or bigger than that they got this past year (2015). Now I've been around long enough to realize how far a tale could be weaved, but knowing what I know of this property, I don't doubt that it would produce tis quality and quantity of deer. I still beleive my soapbox stands strong - there are plenty of deer around and plenty of high -quality mature deer around, just not in places where the public can readly access them. In the suburban areas, the mature buck have learned they don'thave to go far for anything as wherever they find small pockets of woods, they will find food and plenty of doe come the rut. They are one of the most resilient creatures on the planet and can take-up residence in some of the most unlikely places. Anyone in Delco that has seen what has happened in Borokhaven just in the last 50-days knows exactly what I am talking about. Hundreds of acres of woods stripped to the ground to make room for more people, yet directly across the street are 5 abandoned buildings on tracts large enough to do whatever is needed. On a hunch my family and I took a drive behind those buildngs yesterday and you guessed it, deer stacked-up all over the place, no-doubt displaced from the decimation of their habitat across the street. They'll be fine, they'll lkely move a coule miles up the road and saturate the Williamson and Linvilla Properties, maybe even the Delco Field and Stream, Savoy, or Sweeny properties, ALL properties that the public cannot hunt. 

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

So i did it, i bought my new bow. Was suppose to go to LAS on saturday with some friends to shoot some bows and see what felt good but got stuck at work and never made it. Wake up sunday and happy valentines to me, my wife is taking me to the Outdoor show! She is definately a keeper! Well we get there walk through the gun crowd to the archery hall and right there infront is LAS. I stop in to see what they brought with them. One of the techs comes over and we take a look at the Elite impulse and some hoyts, all very nice. Then i see i prime on the counter. Brand new 2013 Prime impact selling for less than what they used ones are on the classifieds. Well after putting a few arrows through it, it felt just as good as the Impulse to me (which was my favorite so far before that) and less than half the price. I must say yesterday was a good day, that bow was quiet and had almost no handshock. I have never shot a bow that dead in the hand. Once i get it set up, hope to see some of you guys out at a 3d for some friendly AT competition.


----------



## Applebag

Congrats Yeti. Those are nice bows. Glad you got a good deal. And does your wife have any like minded friends? Haha


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Congrats Yeti. Those are nice bows. Glad you got a good deal. And does your wife have any like minded friends? Haha


Haha, she has a few but none that are local bud. Would have to move to Texas, MD or SC haha. I can't wait to get it set up at LAS and start shooting it on a regular basis.


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> Haha, she has a few but none that are local bud. Would have to move to Texas, MD or SC haha. I can't wait to get it set up at LAS and start shooting it on a regular basis.


Do you recommend taking the trip to LAS to have my new bow set up? I was going to take it to the local shop but they are a Hoyt/Mathews dealer and I bought a Bowtech.


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Do you recommend taking the trip to LAS to have my new bow set up? I was going to take it to the local shop but they are a Hoyt/Mathews dealer and I bought a Bowtech.


I would recommend it. While im still relatively new to archery (3rd year), i have never had as good an experience as i have to few times i have been there. The techs know there stuff and will take their time getting your rig set up right. You wont feel rushed or like your a burden to them like some other places i have been. I am a big fan and i know a few other AT members who will attest its a great bow shop. Depending on your schedule i am heading up there this weekend if you wanted to meet up.


----------



## Applebag

I totally know what you mean. I have had that happen to me quite a bit since I've started. What does that say for archery recruitment when people feel like asking questions is an imposition on the experts? How dare we request a small insight into their knowledge!!! 

I think I'll be taking a short 2 hour drive down when the bow arrives. Thanks man!


----------



## nicko

I don't doubt there are big deer in there Joe. Pennhurst is literally 5 minutes from me and jacobh. One thing I'd be interested in hearing from the group that hunts it what affect the annual haunted Assylum production has on their hunting and the deer patterns. For those who are not familiar with Pennhurst, it used to be a state hospital for the physically and mentally disabled. A number of bad things were said to have happened there with the patients being abused by staff over the years and it was shut down for good in the early 80s. But all the buildings remain and it is a very large complex. If you believe in the paranormal, it is said to be one the most active paranormal sites in the country. For the past 7-8 years or so, a group comes in and turns 4-5 of the buildings into a Halloween attraction (ie-haunted assylum). The production is huge and it employees God knows how many people. Setup probably takes most of September and the event runs Thursdays through Sundays all of October into the 1st week of November.

The area is heavily overgrown and the buildings are as creepy as it gets.





12-Ringer said:


> ...more appropriately, where the public IS PERMITTED to hunt them....I met a family from Pottstown Thursday night at the wrestling event who shared with me that that have SOLE permission to hunt 400 acres of the Penhurst Hostpital and surrounding property. They have 11 guys in their group right now, all family except 2 very close freinds. The porperty is patrolled and surveilled heavily, they do not take a buck less than 140 off of that property and they average 3 a year over the last 6 years. They also average 17 antlerss deer a year over that same period. The largest they have ever taken was a 183", he showed me pics of the 183", as well as, *5 *buck 140" or bigger than that they got this past year (2015). Now I've been around long enough to realize how far a tale could be weaved, but knowing what I know of this property, I don't doubt that it would produce tis quality and quantity of deer. I still beleive my soapbox stands strong - there are plenty of deer around and plenty of high -quality mature deer around, just not in places where the public can readly access them. In the suburban areas, the mature buck have learned they don'thave to go far for anything as wherever they find small pockets of woods, they will find food and plenty of doe come the rut. They are one of the most resilient creatures on the planet and can take-up residence in some of the most unlikely places. Anyone in Delco that has seen what has happened in Borokhaven just in the last 50-days knows exactly what I am talking about. Hundreds of acres of woods stripped to the ground to make room for more people, yet directly across the street are 5 abandoned buildings on tracts large enough to do whatever is needed. On a hunch my family and I took a drive behind those buildngs yesterday and you guessed it, deer stacked-up all over the place, no-doubt displaced from the decimation of their habitat across the street. They'll be fine, they'll lkely move a coule miles up the road and saturate the Williamson and Linvilla Properties, maybe even the Delco Field and Stream, Savoy, or Sweeny properties, ALL properties that the public cannot hunt.
> 
> Joe


----------



## jacobh

Not only that but there's a farm that butts up to it that gets hammered


----------



## dougell

That would be a fun group of people to mess with lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I don't doubt there are big deer in there Joe. Pennhurst is literally 5 minutes from me and jacobh. One thing I'd be interested in hearing from the group that hunts it what affect the annual haunted Assylum production has on their hunting and the deer patterns. For those who are not familiar with Pennhurst, it used to be a state hospital for the physically and mentally disabled. A number of bad things were said to have happened there with the patients being abused by staff over the years and it was shut down for good in the early 80s. But all the buildings remain and it is a very large complex. If you believe in the paranormal, it is said to be one the most active paranormal sites in the country. For the past 7-8 years or so, a group comes in and turns 4-5 of the buildings into a Halloween attraction (ie-haunted assylum). The production is huge and it employees God knows how many people. Setup probably takes most of September and the event runs Thursdays through Sundays all of October into the 1st week of November.
> 
> The area is heavily overgrown and the buildings are as creepy as it gets.


They invited me out this week so shed hunt with them, so I will get a first hand look at their set-up.

They said the haunted attraction actually helps them as it funnels most of the deer on two of the neighboring farms where they have sole permission. The 400 acres they have access too, isn't all Penhurst.

Could be a tall tale, but one thing is for sure....they are getting some GREAT buck. They said they only hunt in the Spring City area. Two this season were over 150", 1 at 140, and two between 140-145. That's a heck of a season for a group of 11 guys who urport not leaving 5C to hunt.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Sole permission is a lie. I know numerous guys who have permission on the one horse farm. It's almost public land. As long as U work u can hunt. Runs all along the river. Not sure where the 2nd farm even would be


----------



## LetThemGrow

Well there you have it Joe...liars! :wink:

Either way I'd love to see pics of some of their bucks?


----------



## jacobh

Well LTG the big farm literally has 6 guys I personally know then 2 other brothers... None which hunt pennhurst so I know for a fact that they don't have sole permission. But thanks LTG for all your inform info U have. As for the other farms that butt up Im not sure where they'd be. On one side it's a water facility other side its a development across the street its a golf course then the back side is the farm Im talking about. But again U know it brother. So please LTG tell me how Im wrong????


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Well LTG the big farm literally has 6 guys I personally know then 2 other brothers... None which hunt pennhurst so I know for a fact that they don't have sole permission. But thanks LTG for all your inform info U have. As for the other farms that butt up Im not sure where they'd be. On one side it's a water facility other side its a development across the street its a golf course then the back side is the farm Im talking about. But again U know it brother. So please LTG tell me how Im wrong????


Scott , when you going to learn everybody on the Pa thread are all experts and they know everything . Your among LEGENDS .


----------



## jacobh

Haha I know it Bob funny I grew up and actually hunted that farm with my father n law oh who hunts there with his brother and nephew. Lots of duck hunters and Ex french creek outfitter guys. Pennhurst is hunted by east Vincent cops. Not saying they don't hunt that farm but I guarantee they don't have sole permission. I know that whole area and funny that LTG probably dosent even know where it is yet Im wrong. That farm runs all the way up past Yankee damn in Linfield then becomes the water authority property. I told Nick I wouldn't respond to the Pa thread anymore because of all the BS talk but figured I'd give Joe the heads up that he wouldn't be alone but go figure I was wrong


----------



## KMiha

There's a national guard facility back in there too, on the Pennhurst facility. I worked as an outside maintenance guy there, cutting grass and what not, at the Veterans center there, for a few months. Its a pretty odd place back there, that's for sure. It was funny seeing the kids pulled over by the cops every now and then. I can see why the place would have some quality deer in there, relatively low human activity back there.


----------



## Applebag

Looks like Yeti and I are hitting LAS on Saturday afternoon. If anyone else would like to join they're more than welcome!


----------



## jacobh

Yep and right off to the side is the new development. Use to be sumo the plow guys corn field. All houses now. Yea it's great there as the walking trail along the river cuts through the horse farm chasing most of the deer into pennhurst


OTE=KMiha;1086283194]There's a national guard facility back in there too, on the Pennhurst facility. I worked as an outside maintenance guy there, cutting grass and what not, at the Veterans center there, for a few months. Its a pretty odd place back there, that's for sure. It was funny seeing the kids pulled over by the cops every now and then. I can see why the place would have some quality deer in there, relatively low human activity back there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LetThemGrow

Spot on Jacob...I haven't a clue about the area, never said I did. I read with interest the account of what sounded like a honey hole, only to see it exposed as "a lie". Was hoping to at least see pics of the deer? You read into my comment way too much...relax.


----------



## Charman03

Applebag said:


> Looks like Yeti and I are hitting LAS on Saturday afternoon. If anyone else would like to join they're more than welcome!


I hope pope125 takes you up on that offer.


----------



## Applebag

Charman03 said:


> I hope pope125 takes you up on that offer.


I'm not sure what this means but I would be happy if Pope joined us. He's a knowledgeable fella. I respect his experience. 

I'm guessing you won't be joining us, Charman?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Scott, could it be the same group of 11? 

I have no reason to doubt someone until they give me a reason too, you guys included.

They had plenty of trail cam and hero shots to share. I know of wasn't seeing things. I'll conceed the pics dont mean they got them where they said they did, but they got them somewhere.

It wasn't like they gave their pics to me to share, maybe if we hook up this week to look for some sheds I could get a few. Kinda weird to ask though, "hey you guys mind sending me a few pics, cause the guys on PA guys on AT don't believe it"??

This thread never ceases to amaze me...so many get their panties in a bunch over a few comments. Then that spills over onto other threads.

Only shared what was shared with me, obviously I shouldn't have....

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

I'm 15 minutes from LAS, but will be living outside most of the weekend at Fort Dix.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> Looks like Yeti and I are hitting LAS on Saturday afternoon. If anyone else would like to join they're more than welcome!


What time you guys heading out there? What's the occasion, bow shopping or just browsing?

Kyle, thr sight is heading out in the mail tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

Joe, I'm willing to bet, if their story is legit, the Bucks grow like that because the public can't hunt there. Most hunters will shoot any legal deer, so any property with restrictions and big enough to hold the deer will produce. I'd love to own 100-200 acres and mange it for nice bucks. I doubt I've ever seen a 140-150" buck in the woods. Probably because I've never hunted an area or property that's managed in a way to allow bucks to get the big or live that long.


----------



## jacobh

Joe my comment wasn't to doubt U. My comment was to warn. Some over that way will swear they have sole permission and they don't. Causes a lot of friction. I know the horse farm Im talking about they had to get permission for me to hunt ducks for 1 day with a guy who has permission. A lot over there also think they own the property. That was the point of my post. Anyways. If the guy hints Pennhurst then no because the guys that I personally know do not have permission to hunt pennhurst. Like I said pennhurst is hunted by east Vincent cops. The horse farm buts up to pennhurst all the way to the river. If u look at Google maps you'll see. The farm follows the river all the way up to the big bend where it comes back to Linfield. Im not sure what 2nd farm they are even talking about as that's the only farm over there that Im aware of. I know of 8-10 guys that hunt that farm. Not all hunt deer but none of which hunt pennhurst. As for the size of the deer. Yea there are monsters there. Nobodys allowed on it. One side is a national guard place pennhurst is in the middle then a water sewer plant on the other side. There then is the walking trail then property along the river that's owned by a bunch of houses as it goes down to the blue bridge in Linfield. Like I said I believe what U are saying just becareful. Like I said before the horse farm does not just allow guys to walk U have to get permission from the owner





12-Ringer said:


> Scott, could it be the same group of 11?
> 
> I have no reason to doubt someone until they give me a reason too, you guys included.
> 
> They had plenty of trail cam and hero shots to share. I know of wasn't seeing things. I'll conceed the pics dont mean they got them where they said they did, but they got them somewhere.
> 
> It wasn't like they gave their pics to me to share, maybe if we hook up this week to look for some sheds I could get a few. Kinda weird to ask though, "hey you guys mind sending me a few pics, cause the guys on PA guys on AT don't believe it"??
> 
> This thread never ceases to amaze me...so many get their panties in a bunch over a few comments. Then that spills over onto other threads.
> 
> Only shared what was shared with me, obviously I shouldn't have....
> 
> Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Joe my comment wasn't to doubt U. My comment was to warn. Some over that way will swear they have sole permission and they don't. Causes a lot of friction. I know the horse farm Im talking about they had to get permission for me to hunt ducks for 1 day with a guy who has permission. A lot over there also think they own the property. That was the point of my post. Anyways. If the guy hints Pennhurst then no because the guys that I personally know do not have permission to hunt pennhurst. Like I said pennhurst is hunted by east Vincent cops. The horse farm buts up to pennhurst all the way to the river. If u look at Google maps you'll see. The farm follows the river all the way up to the big bend where it comes back to Linfield. Im not sure what 2nd farm they are even talking about as that's the only farm over there that Im aware of. I know of 8-10 guys that hunt that farm. Not all hunt deer but none of which hunt pennhurst. As for the size of the deer. Yea there are monsters there. Nobodys allowed on it. One side is a national guard place pennhurst is in the middle then a water sewer plant on the other side. There then is the walking trail then property along the river that's owned by a bunch of houses as it goes down to the blue bridge in Linfield. Like I said I believe what U are saying just becareful. Like I said before the horse farm does not just allow guys to walk U have to get permission from the owner


I understand...sent you a PM. 

Joe


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> What time you guys heading out there? What's the occasion, bow shopping or just browsing?
> 
> Kyle, thr sight is heading out in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> Joe


I'm going to have them help me set up my new bow, I think Yeti just got a new bow too. I'm assuming they will just let us shoot once we're set up. I may bring my brother if he's available, just to see what its all about. I thought he was going to just shoot targets with me all year. Turns out, hes already asking questions about hunting, I'm so happy! Got a new hunting brother!

But we will be there, feel free to text me about times.


----------



## Applebag

And thanks again Joe, you done good, sir.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> What time you guys heading out there? What's the occasion, bow shopping or just browsing?
> 
> Kyle, thr sight is heading out in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> Joe


Joe, I just bought a new bow finally. Got a brand new 2013 Prime Impact for a great deal at the harrisburg show. Shot that and the Impulse and a few more and loved both the impulse and the impact but the impact was more than 50% cheaper....so we have a winner. Going to get it set up at LAS, buy some new arrows and a new case. Its going to be an expensive day hahaha. Kyle is meeting up with me to set up his new bow too and then we will go shoot a bit....i think. He will probably kick my butt at that. We will head down early afternoon because i have to work this weekend....the joys of audit season.


----------



## Charman03

Applebag said:


> I'm not sure what this means but I would be happy if Pope joined us. He's a knowledgeable fella. I respect his experience.
> 
> I'm guessing you won't be joining us, Charman?


Unfortunately no, but I wish you guys a wonderful experience.


----------



## Applebag

That's okay brother. Next time!


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Joe, I just bought a new bow finally. Got a brand new 2013 Prime Impact for a great deal at the harrisburg show. Shot that and the Impulse and a few more and loved both the impulse and the impact but the impact was more than 50% cheaper....so we have a winner. Going to get it set up at LAS, buy some new arrows and a new case. Its going to be an expensive day hahaha. Kyle is meeting up with me to set up his new bow too and then we will go shoot a bit....i think. He will probably kick my butt at that. We will head down early afternoon because i have to work this weekend....the joys of audit season.


Maybe I'll make a run down too, text me when you guys leave and I'll let you know if I am heading that way.

Joe


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> Joe, I just bought a new bow finally. Got a brand new 2013 Prime Impact for a great deal at the harrisburg show. Shot that and the Impulse and a few more and loved both the impulse and the impact but the impact was more than 50% cheaper....so we have a winner. Going to get it set up at LAS, buy some new arrows and a new case. Its going to be an expensive day hahaha. Kyle is meeting up with me to set up his new bow too and then we will go shoot a bit....i think. He will probably kick my butt at that. We will head down early afternoon because i have to work this weekend....the joys of audit season.


I highly doubt I will be doing any butt kicking. I have target panic like a mofo. Still trying to get over it. I'm actually kind of glad you're not too confident in your shooting, I won't be so embarrassed lol.


----------



## yetihunter1

Woo SEPA Archery Talk party at LAS this weekend! haha.


----------



## LetThemGrow

yetihunter1 said:


> Woo SEPA Archery Talk party at LAS this weekend! haha.


If schedule worked I'd love to come and meet some of you guys. Seems like our online chats deteriorate because we take each other so wrongly....face to face would likely remove that perception. Alas I can't make it....


----------



## Mathias

I'm heading there tomorrow morning.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> I'm heading there tomorrow morning.


Is that where you got your Obsession?


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> Is that where you got your Obsession?


No, from Scottie.
I'm heading out to have a peep installed, and look at arrows, sights………………………...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> No, from Scottie.
> I'm heading out to have a peep installed, and look at arrows, sights………………………...


Yeah...I forgot.


----------



## nicko

:kev:


LetThemGrow said:


> If schedule worked I'd love to come and meet some of you guys. *Seems like our online chats deteriorate because we take each other so wrongly....face to face would likely remove that perception.* Alas I can't make it....


Or it would allow the disagreements to devolve into a fist fight. 

I agree LTG. Too much taken the wrong way in these threads. That's why every post I make from here on will include some sort of emoticon so people know exactly what I am thinking. :kev:


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> :kev:
> 
> Or it would allow the disagreements to devolve into a fist fight.
> 
> I agree LTG. Too much taken the wrong way in these threads. That's why every post I make from here on will include some sort of emoticon so people know exactly what I am thinking. :kev:


Jews? lol


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> :kev:
> 
> Or it would allow the disagreements to devolve into a fist fight.
> 
> I agree LTG. Too much taken the wrong way in these threads. That's why every post I make from here on will include some sort of emoticon so people know exactly what I am thinking. :kev:


haha, i think level heads would prevail....or the thought of being banned from LAS would stop anyone who would want to show up for a confrontation. Just a few overly sensitive people but most on here are pretty level headed and a pleasure to be around from my experience with the few i have met from the site.


----------



## 12-Ringer

If a fist fight starts I want Matt (Yeti) on my side...he's a big dude with a wrestling background. Besides I still owe him a cheesesteak.


----------



## Applebag

This only leaves me and my girlfriend on the other side. I think I'll be sick on Saturday!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> This only leaves me and my girlfriend on the other side. I think I'll be sick on Saturday!


Lol...there's always a crowd on Saturdays. If you are planning on getting work done and getting back at a reasonable time, I suggest getting there when they open and don't forget to grab a ticket as soon as you walk in...

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> :kev:
> 
> Or it would allow the disagreements to devolve into a fist fight.
> 
> I agree LTG. Too much taken the wrong way in these threads. That's why every post I make from here on will include some sort of emoticon so people know exactly what I am thinking. :kev:


Good idea....but can take a bit to find right one on phone. I'm as guilty as any...my friends and I rag and bust on each other as a matter of habit...but when I do that here it isn't always taken that way. 

Sometime we need to plan ahead and meet up for an archery event/shoot. What I would really enjoy would be a 3D shoot (I rarely get to any) where we could walk around and chat.


----------



## Hindy30

Be careful this spring boys, they are starting to fight back...

HILLSDALE, N.J. (AP) - Authorities say a New Jersey letter carrier trapped inside his mail truck by a group of turkeys was rescued by two police officers. A postmaster called Hillsdale police around noon Tuesday to report that the letter carrier could not get out of his truck. The responding officers soon managed to scare the turkeys away so the letter carrier could continue his route. But he did have to skip three homes due to the incident.

Read more at http://www.philly.com/philly/news/n...4b09aff3d61ceb6230d5.html#Spgp0EL7jQh4OIIg.99


----------



## Hindy30

LetThemGrow said:


> Good idea....but can take a bit to find right one on phone. I'm as guilty as any...my friends and I rag and bust on each other as a matter of habit...but when I do that here it isn't always taken that way.
> 
> Sometime we need to plan ahead and meet up for an archery event/shoot. What I would really enjoy would be a 3D shoot (I rarely get to any) where we could walk around and chat.


I'd be up for a shoot if one ever comes together. I belong to two clubs that have 3D courses and I've shot the courses, but I've never attended an actual shoot.


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Lol...there's always a crowd on Saturdays. If you are planning on getting work done and getting back at a reasonable time, I suggest getting there when they open and don't forget to grab a ticket as soon as you walk in...
> 
> Joe


This depresses me. I hate big crowds.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Lol...there's always a crowd on Saturdays. If you are planning on getting work done and getting back at a reasonable time, I suggest getting there when they open and don't forget to grab a ticket as soon as you walk in...
> 
> Joe


i would like to make it there first thing but i have to work till about noon. I can try and appeal to my boss but no promises.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> If a fist fight starts I want Matt (Yeti) on my side...he's a big dude with a wrestling background.[emoji12] Besides I still owe him a cheesesteak.


I might have to call you out for the cheesesteak soon. Maybe after a little shed hunting to work up the appetite!


----------



## jtkratzer

A ticket? They have a touch screen check in system now and they call out your name when they're ready for you. I'll be in there tomorrow, likely in the afternoon. Taking my buddy and his girlfriend in to get her recurve set up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> I might have to call you out for the cheesesteak soon. Maybe after a little shed hunting to work up the appetite!


Nice..

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jtkratzer said:


> A ticket? They have a touch screen check in system now and they call out your name when they're ready for you. I'll be in there tomorrow, likely in the afternoon. Taking my buddy and his girlfriend in to get her recurve set up.


Yeah...that's what I meant. I've seen plenty of guys walk right by the kiosk not realizing that they have to put their name in...when it's not busy it's not a big deal, but I've waited upwards of 45-minutes just for "my turn" and then took almost an hour working with a tech and that wasn't for a total set-up.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Nice..
> 
> Joe


haha i meant you were coming with me!


----------



## nicko

The service at LAS is great but I got tired of the hassle (and attitudes) of going to my local shop for every little thing. I'm glad I learned to do everything myself. But if you are going to go anywhere to get service work and just browse around, LAS is the holy grail for archery.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> The service at LAS is great but I got tired of the hassle (and attitudes) of going to my local shop for every little thing. I'm glad I learned to do everything myself. But if you are going to go anywhere to get service work and just browse around, LAS is the holy grail for archery.


I agree, I get most everything done myself, but every now an then I need something more than what I have in my garage. I use to have a complete pro-shop that I ran pretty much from 2000 through 2007. It got a bit crazy as I would get home from work and there would be a couple guys waiting on me for service. I finally drew the line when my wife said she just didn't feel comfortable with guys waiting around, especially when we started having kids. I sold off the most valuable equipment (Apple Press, draw board, carbon saw, etc...), but kept a lesser press, as well as, many of the items needed for a good tune and arrow build. I still do a lot of work, but at this point it is just for family, friends, and myself. 

I almost equate going to LAS like going to the gym, I can likely get the work done myself at home, but every once and a while it is nice to be in a social environment where the entire focus is around a common interest. 

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Where is everybody? When i show up this weekend it will be shoulder to shoulder in there hahaha.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Smart man right there - visiting on a Tuesday...retail research consistently reports Tuesdays as the least active....glad you have the place to yourself, spend wisely:wink:

Joe


----------



## Mathias

It was nice 2 other guys in the store.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> It was nice 2 other guys in the store.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



You all set now?

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Sight in and ready for Gobbler's.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

Awesome...

Joe


----------



## Applebag

The eagle has landed boys.


----------



## Applebag

Now for the million dollar question. It came with a trophy taker smackdown. I like it, but I think I like my QAD better. Which rest do I put on this for my primary hunting bow this year?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> Now for the million dollar question. It came with a trophy taker smackdown. I like it, but I think I like my QAD better. Which rest do I put on this for my primary hunting bow this year?



Shoot the TT and see how it performs, why make more work for yourself, hopefully already tuned. Both are great rests, perhaps you could give the QAD to OJ for his pending build.

Joe


----------



## Applebag

I am going to let him pick out what he wants. Between the TT, the QAD, and the whisker biscuit. He said he wants to start with the WB for simplicity while learning. But Im sure he will be upgrading soon after. He has the bug now just like I do!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> It was nice 2 other guys in the store.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The last time I was at Lancaster, it was on a weekday morning and I was one of maybe 5 guys in the store. One of the employees walked with me as I looked for arrow fletching equipment and gave me advice on nearly every item I looked at. When I had questions about tying in a peep and tying a d-loop, another employee gave me a one-on-one tutorial and demonstrated d-loop tying a few times. He would tie one, cut it off, and tie another one. No rush, no hurry, no annoyance, no attitude. Just as helpful and patient as one could possibly be. 

Won't get that at FCO.


----------



## nicko

Congrats applebag. Nothing like the smell of new equipment. Did you get it new or used?


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> Congrats applebag. Nothing like the smell of new equipment. Did you get it new or used?


Funny you say that. I got a great deal on it from the classifieds here. The last arrow that left these strings killed a mule deer. I asked him "I just opened the box and got a big waft of skunk, did you get sprayed while using this bow?" and he said no but theres still blood on the limbs from the muley, that could be it. How funny is that. I would much rather the smell of fresh deer kill juju than new bow smell any day! :rock:


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the bow brother let us know how U like it when she's set up


----------



## davydtune

Applebag said:


> The eagle has landed boys.


Nice!


----------



## dougell

Applebag said:


> Now for the million dollar question. It came with a trophy taker smackdown. I like it, but I think I like my QAD better. Which rest do I put on this for my primary hunting bow this year?


I bought an impulse back in December and put a smackdown on it.So far,there's nothing I don't like about it.I just noticed that it was served into the cable.I set mine up so it was limb driven which I feel worked better with a binary came.It will work served into the string but you may get a little bounce on the rest.Several years ago,I had a Bowtech tribute.A limbdriver worked the best on that bow.


----------



## Applebag

Thanks for the info Doug and Joe. I think I'm going to keep the smackdown on the bow. Why mess with success!


----------



## dougell

See my edit.I would connect it to the bottom limb.


----------



## Applebag

thats a good tip. It didnt come with any components since it was previously on the bow. Would I just have to buy an adapter or something?


----------



## dougell

Mine came with everything in the package so it was easy to set up.I'm sure if you contacted TT,they'd send everything you need.It is a good rest.Nice to see that you're sleeping with the new bow.It shows that your priorities are in order lol.


----------



## Applebag

dougell said:


> Mine came with everything in the package so it was easy to set up.I'm sure if you contacted TT,they'd send everything you need.It is a good rest.Nice to see that you're sleeping with the new bow.It shows that your priorities are in order lol.


Now I'm excited about having a limb driven rest. I've always heard great things about their reliability. 

And yes, my girlfriend isn't too happy that she has to sleep on the couch, but she will get over it. :wink:


----------



## davydtune

Applebag said:


> Thanks for the info Doug and Joe. I think I'm going to keep the smackdown on the bow. Why mess with success!


I'm currently waiting for the TT Smackdown I ordered for my new bow


----------



## Applebag

davydtune said:


> I'm currently waiting for the TT Smackdown I ordered for my new bow


Nice Davy! I've been tinkering with it and I think I'm gonna be pretty happy. I'm glad lots of people are getting new rigs. We are gonna slay them next year!


----------



## PAbigbear

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this because it's not a bowkill, but this one won't be around this spring/summer to eat any more fawns. My first in a trap.


----------



## nicko

Good job PAbigbear. Don't worry about it being a trapped yote. Most of us will enjoy seeing the mid winter success pic. Congrats!


----------



## Applebag

Yup that's a nice one too. Good job PABear!


----------



## jesses80

nice yote man nice to see someone nocking the population down congrats.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great job on the yote!


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to post this because it's not a bowkill, but this one won't be around this spring/summer to eat any more fawns. My first in a trap.


Awesome - you're doing something right man, they are tough critters. Glad there is one less in the pack!

male or female?

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Awesome big bear!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

PAbigbear said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to post this because it's not a bowkill, but this one won't be around this spring/summer to eat any more fawns. My first in a trap.


Nice, good job. Looks like a good size yote.


----------



## davydtune

Finally got the new gal all set up :wink: I really like the TT Smackdown rest. It setup all easy peasy and it bullet proof  The draw on this Charger is so butter smooth. I've been shooting 50 lbs the past several years due to bad shoulders and I have this one set at 60 lbs and have no problems with it at all :darkbeer:


----------



## Applebag

Very nice Davy! I put mine together last night. Still haven't tuned it yet but here she is.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to U both they look great


----------



## LetThemGrow

Getting new bow itch looking at these posts....


----------



## yetihunter1

I will post up my new Prime once i get a chance....working from 8:30am to midnight has left me wanting in quality time with my bow. Oh ya and my wife....her too....just incase she reads this.


----------



## Hindy30

LetThemGrow said:


> Getting new bow itch looking at these posts....


Seriously, you guys are killing me.


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> Awesome - you're doing something right man, they are tough critters. Glad there is one less in the pack!
> 
> male or female?
> 
> Joe


It was a male. I should have likely had his mate in another set about 50 yards away, but the crusty snow had the trap froze up. Got my line remade after work today for one last hurrah until Sunday when the season closes.


----------



## Charman03

Anybody see this?


----------



## yetihunter1

was wondering where he was these last couple days....


----------



## Charman03

He just got nailed today for being totally ridiculous to 3rd hand in the outdoor show thread. The thread has since been cleaned up.


----------



## KMiha

Yeah, I was checking in on that thread because I posted in it earlier.Pope was a little off the wall with some of his comments. It may just be for a week, because the administrator said "anymore trolling in the thread gets a week vacation."


----------



## Charman03

Hopefully pope can get the help he needs while he serves out his ban


----------



## fap1800

Came across this today on my FB feed. Pretty good read on the some of the cliches we use or do. I don't necessarily agree with them 100%, but it does make you think a bit. 

http://www.gohunt.com/read/life/hunting-cliches-that-need-to-change


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good read....I agree with overuse of "smoked", and it really gets me when guys make a marginal shot and say they "smoked" the deer.


----------



## nicko

I have never said "I smoked him/her" with any deer I have shot...ever. That one is probably the most annoying thing to hear somebody say after shooting a deer. And even worse when they get excited and giggly about an arrow through the liver/gut area.


----------



## dougell

I agree 100%.


----------



## 138104

With the warm weather this weekend, I'm ready to shoot 3D. Is anyone familiar with Springtown Rod & Gun Club? They have an outdoor shoot tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Springtown Upper Bucks County?
If so, yes I've shot there several times, but it's been a few years.
Very nice course with varied terrain.


----------



## nicko

With no good ice for ice fishing and this warmup today, I'm ready for spring......but that typically means we'll get one more good snow storm.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Springtown Upper Bucks County?
> If so, yes I've shot there several times, but it's been a few years.
> Very nice course with varied terrain.


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## Mathias

You'll like it

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Just got back from LAS with Applebag! Great guy and a great bow shop. We got both our bows set up and then sat around for some target shooting. Had those new rigs shooting sweet. Wish you could of made it Joe, it was a good time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Just got back from LAS with Applebag! Great guy and a great bow shop. We got both our bows set up and then sat around for some target shooting. Had those new rigs shooting sweet. Wish you could of made it Joe, it was a good time.


Me too...thanks for the updates earlier and I hope you shared my apology with Kyle. Been in the shop since 7 and just took a break for lunch. I've got a bunch of cams I'm trying to get finished up for folks, the nice weather outside is a big distraction though. Even turned down a shed hunting excursion this morning, good news though is that I made some serious headway with the 8 cams I am working on...including a new 16MP plot watcher that is turning out even better than I had expected.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Joe
keep us updated on the plot watcher….


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe
> keep us updated on the plot watcher….


[emoji106]


----------



## LetThemGrow

I'd like to see the plotwatcher also....


----------



## 12-Ringer

I''' be sure to share when it gets done...might not be for a while as I have a few others ahead of that build.

Joe


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> Just got back from LAS with Applebag! Great guy and a great bow shop. We got both our bows set up and then sat around for some target shooting. Had those new rigs shooting sweet. Wish you could of made it Joe, it was a good time.


You're at least right about one thing. That shop was fantastic! And I couldn't have asked for better company. We had a great time hanging with you today Matt. You need to post a pic of that new Prime of yours. That thing is a beauty!!! 

And Joe. Matt did relay the message, we're sorry we missed you. But I have a sneaky feeing we will be taking that short trip a lot more often in the future. Next time!


----------



## yetihunter1

Per request here is the new prime. Was shooting some dart with it today and I was lights out! Loving it so far!


----------



## davydtune

Nice bows! Bow porn........:tongue:


----------



## Applebag

Anyone on here listen to the huntfish journal podcast? I think this year I am going to try their methods of setting up mock scrapes now all around my stand locales and maintaining them until October


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Anyone on here listen to the huntfish journal podcast? I think this year I am going to try their methods of setting up mock scrapes now all around my stand locales and maintaining them until October


I listen to them too, they do have a bunch of useful information. Thought about setting up my own mock scrapes this year. In prior years i try to find highly traveled routes with natural scrapes along them but if i can peak a bucks interest into going where i want thinking a rival buck or hot doe is in his territory then that would be nice. Just need them to do it while i am in stand haha. I know we talked at LAS about some other Podcasts that work and i figured i would restate them here for all the other guys on the thread who might be bored at work and need an offseason fix. Another good one for just archery whitetail is the Wired to hunt podcast, great tips and strategies. The meateater podcast is great for all around hunting even though its not just archery, has some great conservation topics too. Lastly one i didn't mention to you Kyle is the Hunt Talk with Randy Newburg. Great podcast though its primarily about western hunting, he gets into some great conservation points and the political side of hunting. Only annoying part with that is Randy likes to refer to himself in the 3rd person but if you can get past that you can get a ton of info from him. There are a bunch of other ones i listen to as well, Gritty Bowmen, Joe Rogan (when its a hunting related guest like Rinella, Cam Hanes or Remi Warren) and Working Class Bowhunters (though this one is more a bunch of guys BSing around talking hunting and random stuff, more of a hunting camp feel).


----------



## wyrnutz

Took advantage of the weather monday and hit Marsh creek. Picked up a used boat motor and trailer in December. It is Archery related, I will be using the boat to get to 2 or 3 spots i hunt there.

Brian


----------



## nicko

Like it Brian. I sometimes think about buying one of those boat and trailer packages I see for sale in somebody's yard. It would definitely be easier than loading the Radisson up on top of the car. And I've always liked the idea of hunting an area that you need a boat to access. Did you catch anything?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice - I have a few spots in the park that are best accessed by board as well...small world! Congrats on the boat...two best days of a boat owners life, the day you get it and the day you get rid of it...I've only experienced the first at this point, but am starting to anticipate the feeling that may come when I finally decide to move on...

Joe


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Nice - I have a few spots in the park that are best accessed by board as well...small world! Congrats on the boat...two best days of a boat owners life, the day you get it and the day you get rid of it...I've only experienced the first at this point, but am starting to anticipate the feeling that may come when I finally decide to move on...
> 
> Joe


Haha, funny because anyone I've ever known with somewhat of a decent size boat, always complained about the maintenance and what not. I'm thinking pontoon size or bigger. But I could imagine even smaller ones could have problems as well.


----------



## wyrnutz

Nick, it was a Craigslist find, had it down to 2 boats the first one i was going to look at was totaled by a drunk driver the night before I went to look at it. In hindsight this one was the better choice. No fish in the boat this time!

Joe- it feels nice to have one again, been about 20 years. The best boat saying i have read is that "a boat is a fiberglass hole in the water into which you throw money". Saw it in the cabin of a cruiser up at walenpaupak.

Did see about 15 deer off 282 today where they just finished the pipeline. One day closer to archery season.

Brian


----------



## vonfoust

BOAT
Break
Out
Another
Thousand


----------



## primal-bow

vonfoust said:


> BOAT
> Break
> Out
> Another
> Thousand


+ a thousand for the new bow...


----------



## nicko

The good thing about using a boat around here is that most lakes are small enough to get by with just an electric trolling motor which is way more quiet from a hunting standpoint than an outboard.


----------



## Mathias

Another few days like these and we'll all need boats :rain:


----------



## nicko

PAGC delivers annual report to state legislature. Near the bottom is a specific request made to the legislature to hand over control of the license fee structure to the PAGC.

I support a license fee increase 100%. A lot has changed in the 17 years since the last license fee increase and everything had gotten more expensive.

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__017_16.html


----------



## Applebag

Thanks for posting this Nico. When I first read your post, I was hesitant that handing the fee structure over to the commission might be foolhardy, thinking they'd get money hungry and Jack the prices up tenfold. 

But after reading that, I think we owe it to the animals to help fund the people who are trying to help them get over these diseases. CWD is our fault (humans) and I hate deer farms. 

It had never occurred to me that urine based scents would be exactly the same as throwing out a pile of corn in regards to disease transmission. 

So I'm also behind you. Let's raise the license fees.


----------



## nicko

A Pennsylvania hunting license has got to be one of the biggest bargains going on in this country. Some might say the PAGC is money hungry but I don't know how that can be said when they have zero control over license fees and have not seen a license fee increase since 1999. It's time for hunters in this state to kick in more money to support the agency that supports our way of life.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed. Double the price, triple it for all I care. still a bargain.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Agreed. Double the price, triple it for all I care. still a bargain.


Amen! And double cost of antlerless tags to cover cost of making them available via automated point-of-sale system. Can we have mandatory reporting too?


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> Amen! And double cost of antlerless tags to cover cost of making them available via automated point-of-sale system. Can we have mandatory reporting too?


We do have mandatory reporting. 

I wouldn't mind seeing an increase in license fees as long as the money *****s in Harrisburg can't touch it.


----------



## wyrnutz

Yeah, I will agree with a license fee as well and it would be nice to see the commission have more $ hopefully to spend on what we all love.

Brian


----------



## jesses80

I think a slight hike in fees wouldn't hurt or it be free to hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have had the good pleasure of meeting a few of you guys and I'd hope those who I have met would say that I'm a pretty reasonable stand up guy, with all due respect I think you guys are nuts.... go back and read that piece, it was nothing but an accounting of all the work they do and then a whine at the end about how they don't have enough money to do their jobs. 

I'm not sure what each one of you do for a living but I know in my particular line of work I have seen budgets decreased exponentially while the workload expectations increased by the same factor. Every day and all walks of life in our country many of us are asked to do more and more with less and less and yet some of us would support a raise in fees just because they haven't been raised in 17 years??? 

There was not one piece of information in that article that indicated what the increases in funding would go to support other than projects and initiatives already being maintained by the undermannef, underpaid commission. (Boo-hoo). I'm sorry I don't want to come across like an a-hole, but I really have zero tolerance for a bunch of whiners crying about being overworked and underpaid to do their jobs...join the club!

Sorry for the rant...

Joe


----------



## CardiacTHWACK

No doubt is it a good idea!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> We do have mandatory reporting.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing an increase in license fees as long as the money *****s in Harrisburg can't touch it.


My version of mandatory reporting is ALL licensed hunters report whether they filled tag or not. If you don't report, you can't get a license the following year.


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> My version of mandatory reporting is ALL licensed hunters report whether they filled tag or not. If you don't report, you can't get a license the following year.


Gotcha...that would be a great idea.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I have had the good pleasure of meeting a few of you guys and I'd hope those who I have met would say that I'm a pretty reasonable stand up guy, with all due respect I think you guys are nuts.... go back and read that piece, it was nothing but an accounting of all the work they do and then a whine at the end about how they don't have enough money to do their jobs.
> 
> I'm not sure what each one of you do for a living but I know in my particular line of work I have seen budgets decreased exponentially while the workload expectations increased by the same factor. Every day and all walks of life in our country many of us are asked to do more and more with less and less and yet some of us would support a raise in fees just because they haven't been raised in 17 years???
> 
> There was not one piece of information in that article that indicated what the increases in funding would go to support other than projects and initiatives already being maintained by the undermannef, underpaid commission. (Boo-hoo). I'm sorry I don't want to come across like an a-hole, but I really have zero tolerance for a bunch of whiners crying about being overworked and underpaid to do their jobs...join the club!
> 
> Sorry for the rant...
> 
> Joe


I've never supported everything the PAGC does. But when your budget is stretched and you need money to keep programs going and the main source of funds is overseen by somebody else, I don't know what else the PGC is supposed to do. 

325 square miles is a HUGE area for one game commission officer to cover. That is nearly the size of New York City. With no cadet class to train new officers until 2018 , the coverage area per officer will get even larger. Maybe this is why we see some lower importance game law violations like proper tagging of an animal or requirements for blaze orange going unenforced. I'm not saying that more officers would ensure full compliance but knowing that somebody is keeping an eye out may get hunters to be compliant. 

Pheasant hunting in Pennsylvania is what it is… put and take hunting. No longer having a wild reproducing population has made it this way. Budget cuts about 10 years ago or so cut the number of pheasant stockings in half but they luckily returned back to prebudget cut levels in recent years. For those who have grown up hunting pheasants this way, it is all they know. Another budget cut will sink that program back to where it was when they had to cut numbers the last time. 

Yes, many companies and businesses have had to make do with less in recent years but still get more done. But I did not take the article to be whining or complaining in anyway. I took it more as an explanation of the realities they face in trying to get so much done with so little. Maybe the assertion could be made that PGC is also trying to cover their butts and put it in writing that if programs need to be cut back and people complain, The state legislature who will not let them enact a license fee increase are the ones to blame.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Yes, many companies and businesses have had to make do with less in recent years but still get more done. But I did not take the article to be whining or complaining in anyway. I took it more as an explanation of the realities they face in trying to get so much done with so little. *Maybe the assertion could be made that PGC is also trying to cover their butts and put it in writing that if programs need to be cut back and people complain, The state legislature who will not let them enact a license fee increase are the ones to blame*.


This could definitely be the case. Game commissions in every state catch flack for some of the stuff they do, or are accused of doing. They could definitely be saying "if X program gets cut or doesn't succeed, it's not our fault."


----------



## Mathias

Sorry, Joe but I disagree with your reply in its entirety.
Maybe we're both nuts!


----------



## nicko

KMiha said:


> This could definitely be the case. Game commissions in every state catch flack for some of the stuff they do, or are accused of doing. They could definitely be saying "if X program gets cut or doesn't succeed, it's not our fault."



Hell, I would do the same thing. The PA state legislature has held the purse strings of license fees forever. If I had to listen to hunters and other outdoor enthusiasts piss in my ear for years about programs being cut back or lost, I would point my finger too. 

I don't necessarily get the impression that the state legislature and PGC are on bad terms but I imagine there is likely animosity on both parts. Elected officials had to keep hearing from hunters for years about fewer deer. If anything, I suspect the legislature just wants to make things difficult for the PGC out of spite. They've probably had their fill of hearing voters grouse about deer numbers and want nothing to do with hearing about more pissing over a license fee increase. I remember reading back when deer numbers dropped and hunters complained to their elected officials that at least a couple of these elected officials went on record and said they would not support a license fee increase until the PGC does something to bring deer numbers back up.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I have had the good pleasure of meeting a few of you guys and I'd hope those who I have met would say that I'm a pretty reasonable stand up guy, with all due respect I think you guys are nuts.... go back and read that piece, it was nothing but an accounting of all the work they do and then a whine at the end about how they don't have enough money to do their jobs.
> 
> I'm not sure what each one of you do for a living but I know in my particular line of work I have seen budgets decreased exponentially while the workload expectations increased by the same factor. Every day and all walks of life in our country many of us are asked to do more and more with less and less and yet some of us would support a raise in fees just because they haven't been raised in 17 years???
> 
> There was not one piece of information in that article that indicated what the increases in funding would go to support other than projects and initiatives already being maintained by the undermannef, underpaid commission. (Boo-hoo). I'm sorry I don't want to come across like an a-hole, but I really have zero tolerance for a bunch of whiners crying about being overworked and underpaid to do their jobs...join the club!
> 
> Sorry for the rant...
> 
> Joe


The PGC is held hostage and pretty much everything they do is controlled or mandated by the legislature.They're bound by the state to pay their employees what they pay them and to pay benefits and retirement.The pensions that they have to pay are curently unsustainable and that's one of the biggest reasons they need a license increase.They're bound to that do that by the state contract and there's nothing they can do about it.They've cut just about every expense they can but they still need more money.The less they cut,the more it hurts hunters and wildlife.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> My version of mandatory reporting is ALL licensed hunters report whether they filled tag or not. If you don't report, you can't get a license the following year.



I'd support that - at least the data they have would be representative of the population, not necessarily accurate as the liars are still going to lie, but I'd love the idea of that type of mandatory reporting on EACH tag purchased. I'd really be interested to see how many of those guys who buy 5-10 tags in the regulated WMU's fill them.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'd feel completely different if I saw one proposal of what any new funds would be used to support...I didn't and haven't seen any. I hate to sound cynical about it, because that is not type of person that I am, but I think Nick hit the nail on the head with his statement *"Maybe the assertion could be made that PGC is also trying to cover their butts and put it in writing that if programs need to be cut back and people complain, The state legislature who will not let them enact a license fee increase are the ones to blame."* However, here's the real cynicism...what's going to happen if a license hike comes in (regardless of the amount) and a program or two is still cut - that is more likely to happen than a fee increase and all current programs expand and few new ones pop up...I hope I am wrong....

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

I thought it said a WCO class was cancelled because of budget shortfalls?


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> I thought it said a WCO class was cancelled because of budget shortfalls?


It did......

"_Already the Commission has implemented budget cuts in response to decreasing revenues. This past year, we eliminated 28 full-time positions from our complement. This has been done through furloughing employees and not back-filling positions as they became vacant. 
We also will not be renewing the contracts for about 45 limited-term employees. Some represented the only means we had to effectively and efficiently monitor many nongame wildlife populations. 
In addition, we concluded the agency could not hold the Wildlife Conservation Officer class that was scheduled to begin in March of 2017. In light of that decision, the earliest we could begin a class would be March of 2018, with the cadets graduating a year later. By then, we project almost one-third of the officer districts will be vacant due to retirements. Obviously, the longer we go without resources to conduct a class, the greater the number of vacant districts across the state, resulting in violations going undetected, a decrease in response time and fewer services that officers can provide to the public." 

_


----------



## schlep1967

Applebag said:


> It had never occurred to me that urine based scents would be exactly the same as throwing out a pile of corn in regards to disease transmission.


First, Applebag this is not directed at you. My complaint is with the banning of the scent use in CWD areas. Now on to my rant.

This wouldn't blindly come to anyone with common sense. Because it is a ridiculous notion. Every scrape in the woods gets visited by many more deer than any scent trail we lay ever will. Every deer on the 200 acres I hunt go into the same corn fields and congregate every night (when the corn is standing). Last night I saw 22 deer standing together in a field. Do you really think they are not bedding right next to each other also? 

The only possible way urine based attractants could be related to CWD would be if it is produced at a game farm where CWD has infected the deer. And if that is the case it should be banned where CWD has not already been found.


----------



## Mathias

A third of WCO positions vacant, ugh. Outlaws are prevelent enough as it is…...


----------



## Applebag

schlep1967 said:


> First, Applebag this is not directed at you. My complaint is with the banning of the scent use in CWD areas. Now on to my rant.
> 
> This wouldn't blindly come to anyone with common sense. Because it is a ridiculous notion. Every scrape in the woods gets visited by many more deer than any scent trail we lay ever will. Every deer on the 200 acres I hunt go into the same corn fields and congregate every night (when the corn is standing). Last night I saw 22 deer standing together in a field. Do you really think they are not bedding right next to each other also?
> 
> The only possible way urine based attractants could be related to CWD would be if it is produced at a game farm where CWD has infected the deer. And if that is the case it should be banned where CWD has not already been found.


Haha no offense taken. Its a good point. But they say that the deer rubbing noses for whatever reason is what spreads CWD. Whether it be a pile of corn, or mock scrapes, or natural scrapes. But I would imagine, lessening the amount of instances of this, even if they were doing it on their own, should help reduce the amount of deer exposed. Right?

If not, maybe we can use the extra money for this idea.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjbxfTKwJPLAhUIXD4KHazFBCcQFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theonion.com%2Farticle%2Fnew-department-interior-program-reduce-deer-popula-52194&usg=AFQjCNEXN3MXFWNqH5f0ki79hgjGahkLXw&sig2=puVPSx_JQ8K-6y3relC4MQ


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> A third of WCO positions vacant, ugh. Outlaws are prevelent enough as it is…...


I think that stat, if it bears out to be true, is huge. 

Sorry to disagree with you Joe but I think the PGC laid out some solid reasons in favor of raising license fees.


----------



## yetihunter1

schlep1967 said:


> First, Applebag this is not directed at you. My complaint is with the banning of the scent use in CWD areas. Now on to my rant.
> 
> This wouldn't blindly come to anyone with common sense. Because it is a ridiculous notion. Every scrape in the woods gets visited by many more deer than any scent trail we lay ever will. Every deer on the 200 acres I hunt go into the same corn fields and congregate every night (when the corn is standing). Last night I saw 22 deer standing together in a field. Do you really think they are not bedding right next to each other also?
> 
> The only possible way urine based attractants could be related to CWD would be if it is produced at a game farm where CWD has infected the deer. And if that is the case it should be banned where CWD has not already been found.


I think part of the reason for the proposed ban is the reason you state at the end of your post but also because when hunters go to the woods and create mock scraps and scent trails creating a larger array of deer calling cards from those naturally made you increase the chance for deer who never cross paths to hit the same scrape. On one of the Wired to hunt podcasts they discuss the spread of CWD in the fact its spread through bodily fluids (saliva and urine) and that the disease doesn't die upon leaving the body. There has been a study, noted in the afore mentioned podcast, that states that CWD tainted deer urine can be absorbed by plant life and then passed on to any deer that happened to eat said plant. I will find the podcast so you can listen but i believe it was Podcast 89 State of the Whitetails with Kip Morgan. I feel the point on multiple levels is to reduce the grouping of deer that normally wouldn't contact each other or the reduction of use of tainted deer farm urine.

On a broader point I feel like we shouldn't downplay the threat of CWD and should look into options to stop its spread. It is an issue in the whitetail world and it doesn't help when well known public figures such as Chris Brackett state that no deer has ever died by CWD. Its a slow moving disease and may not show signs for a year or two so we may not know how wide spread it is in the prevalent CWD zones in PA until a year or two down the road. 

For myself as a hunter I randomly use scents because I personally haven't had success with them but I do not look down on them either. While I know the PGC's proposed ban would affect many hunters styles I feel we have to look at the bigger picture and realize that they are just looking into options to stop a threat to the whitetail deer, the hunting culture and our favorite pasttime.


----------



## schlep1967

yetihunter1 said:


> I think part of the reason for the proposed ban is the reason you state at the end of your post but also because when hunters go to the woods and create mock scraps and scent trails creating a larger array of deer calling cards from those naturally made you increase the chance for deer who never cross paths to hit the same scrape. On one of the Wired to hunt podcasts they discuss the spread of CWD in the fact its spread through bodily fluids (saliva and urine) and that the disease doesn't die upon leaving the body. There has been a study, noted in the afore mentioned podcast, that states that CWD tainted deer urine can be absorbed by plant life and then passed on to any deer that happened to eat said plant. I will find the podcast so you can listen but i believe it was Podcast 89 State of the Whitetails with Kip Morgan. I feel the point on multiple levels is to reduce the grouping of deer that normally wouldn't contact each other or the reduction of use of tainted deer farm urine.
> 
> On a broader point I feel like we shouldn't downplay the threat of CWD and should look into options to stop its spread. It is an issue in the whitetail world and it doesn't help when well known public figures such as Chris Brackett state that no deer has ever died by CWD. Its a slow moving disease and may not show signs for a year or two so we may not know how wide spread it is in the prevalent CWD zones in PA until a year or two down the road.
> 
> For myself as a hunter I randomly use scents because I personally haven't had success with them but I do not look down on them either. While I know the PGC's proposed ban would affect many hunters styles I feel we have to look at the bigger picture and realize that they are just looking into options to stop a threat to the whitetail deer, the hunting culture and our favorite pasttime.


This is not a proposed ban. It is in place in the Disease Management Areas. 
The simple fact is CWD is caused by Deer Farms. That is where it all began and how it is most likely to spread. Shipping infected deer back and forth between farms in different states.If the PGC wants to actively fight it (which they can't because it falls under the agricultural umbrella) they should require a second containment fence on all deer farms. A minimum of 10 feet from any occupied pens. This would serve two purposes. First it would prevent nose to nose contact with the wild population through the fence. And second, if a deer gets out of it's pen it will still be contained on the farm instead of running free and mixing with the wild population.

It is too late to stop it in the area where it came up from Maryland. It is already in the wild population and there is nothing we can do about it. But they can at least make it harder for it to be introduced into other parts of the state from deer farms.


----------



## vonfoust

schlep1967 said:


> This is not a proposed ban. It is in place in the Disease Management Areas.
> The simple fact is CWD is caused by Deer Farms. That is where it all began and how it is most likely to spread. Shipping infected deer back and forth between farms in different states.If the PGC wants to actively fight it (which they can't because it falls under the agricultural umbrella) they should require a second containment fence on all deer farms. A minimum of 10 feet from any occupied pens. This would serve two purposes. First it would prevent nose to nose contact with the wild population through the fence. And second, if a deer gets out of it's pen it will still be contained on the farm instead of running free and mixing with the wild population.
> 
> It is too late to stop it in the area where it came up from Maryland. It is already in the wild population and there is nothing we can do about it. But they can at least make it harder for it to be introduced into other parts of the state from deer farms.


Do most urine attractants come from deer farms? I haven't used any in years but that was my understanding.


----------



## schlep1967

Short answer is yes. All commercial urine based scents come from a deer farm.

There are ways to extract scent/urine from deer that you have killed. Just not done very often.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I think that stat, if it bears out to be true, is huge.
> 
> Sorry to disagree with you Joe but I think the PGC laid out some solid reasons in favor of raising license fees.


NO reason to be sorry or apologize - if everyone agreed with each other the world would probably stop going around and then what?? I guess as long as we were stuck with Fall weather it would be o.k. with most of us....:wink:

Joe


----------



## John D 194

12-Ringer said:


> I have had the good pleasure of meeting a few of you guys and I'd hope those who I have met would say that I'm a pretty reasonable stand up guy, with all due respect I think you guys are nuts.... go back and read that piece, it was nothing but an accounting of all the work they do and then a whine at the end about how they don't have enough money to do their jobs.
> 
> I'm not sure what each one of you do for a living but I know in my particular line of work I have seen budgets decreased exponentially while the workload expectations increased by the same factor. Every day and all walks of life in our country many of us are asked to do more and more with less and less and yet some of us would support a raise in fees just because they haven't been raised in 17 years???
> 
> There was not one piece of information in that article that indicated what the increases in funding would go to support other than projects and initiatives already being maintained by the undermannef, underpaid commission. (Boo-hoo). I'm sorry I don't want to come across like an a-hole, but I really have zero tolerance for a bunch of whiners crying about being overworked and underpaid to do their jobs...join the club!
> 
> Sorry for the rant...
> 
> Joe


Amen to that Joe.


----------



## Mathias

On a positive note. Talked to my upstate neighbor yesterday. He's a lifelong turkey hunting fanatic. Told me he had 100 birds in his field yesterday, the largest flock he's seen in our area. Shaping up to be a great Spring.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> I'd feel completely different if I saw one proposal of what any new funds would be used to support...I didn't and haven't seen any. .
> 
> Joe


Yes


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> On a positive note. Talked to my upstate neighbor yesterday. He's a lifelong turkey hunting fanatic. Told me he had 100 birds in his field yesterday, the largest flock he's seen in our area. Shaping up to be a great Spring.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I never really got into turkey hunting but part of that probably was due to the fact that I never saw them while hunting. With the property we hunt up in Potter, I may have to give it another try.


----------



## optimal_max

It's not that the PGC doesn't have enough money already. Especially with the # of licenses sold, and all the add-on stuff ya gotta pay extra for. It's the handling of the funds it does have that is the problem. Waste, waste, waste...

I've read enough articles over the past few years about million dollar scientific studies, only to have the results of the study ignored, or the issue not come up for a vote anyway. A million dollars can pay for a lot of GCO's.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed they're not hurting for $$. You figure a license is $25 without add ons. Now last stay I saw we have 1,300,000 hunters. So without add ons is $32,500,000. That's just average licenses. That said if raising prices get more hunting areas and get rid of the guys who just get a license because it's cheap then Im all for it


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Agreed they're not hurting for $$. You figure a license is $25 without add ons. Now last stay I saw we have 1,300,000 hunters. So without add ons is $32,500,000. That's just average licenses. That said if raising prices get more hunting areas and get rid of the guys who just get a license because it's cheap then Im all for it


We're down to about 950K hunters.The big issue is that the PGC is obligated by the state to continue to pay pension and benefits out of a fund that was raped and pillage by our state legislature,making it unsustainable for the future.They're obligated to pay those rising pensions which means services have to be cut and that's exactly what's happened.They were in better shape for a few years because of the Marcellus shale leases but that cash cow has dried up recently.I'll use this district for example.It's about 400 sq miles and it's covered by one WCO and one part time deputy.I don't have the exact number of acres but there's 5 huge game lands,one alone is over 13k acres.The food and cover crew has one land manager and two workers.Those two guys maintain roads,foodplots,culverts,bridges,rifle ranges,mark boundaries,hang signs and do a bunch of habitat work.They do this with old outdated equiptment that they have to fix and maintain themselves.There is no PGC mechanic.Personally,I find it incredible that they're able to get a fraction done of what needs done with the assets and time available to them.The PGC has continued to scrape and downsize over the course of the last 17 years with no increase.It's easy for people to sit back,complain and state opinions without knowing the truth.That's what makes America great but it's not gonna do a thing to help with all of things hunters like to complain about.


----------



## dougell

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...18055/2015_pgc_annual__legislative_report_pdf

Go to page 31 and it's all spelled out for everyone to see.


----------



## dougell

optimal_max said:


> It's not that the PGC doesn't have enough money already. Especially with the # of licenses sold, and all the add-on stuff ya gotta pay extra for. It's the handling of the funds it does have that is the problem. Waste, waste, waste...
> 
> I've read enough articles over the past few years about million dollar scientific studies, only to have the results of the study ignored, or the issue not come up for a vote anyway. A million dollars can pay for a lot of GCO's.


You'll have to cite some specific examples on what they waste money on.The majority of studies that they do on non-game species are funded with grant money,not money from the game fund.


----------



## dougell

schlep1967 said:


> This is not a proposed ban. It is in place in the Disease Management Areas.
> The simple fact is CWD is caused by Deer Farms. That is where it all began and how it is most likely to spread. Shipping infected deer back and forth between farms in different states.If the PGC wants to actively fight it (which they can't because it falls under the agricultural umbrella) they should require a second containment fence on all deer farms. A minimum of 10 feet from any occupied pens. This would serve two purposes. First it would prevent nose to nose contact with the wild population through the fence. And second, if a deer gets out of it's pen it will still be contained on the farm instead of running free and mixing with the wild population.
> 
> It is too late to stop it in the area where it came up from Maryland. It is already in the wild population and there is nothing we can do about it. But they can at least make it harder for it to be introduced into other parts of the state from deer farms.


Excellent post.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I'd gladly pay triple for license....it's my choice if I want to buy one. But I can't choose if I want to pay property tax...or I lose my property. School districts don't wait 17 years for a raise...nor do they need approval of the people whose wallets they have their hands in. Do school districts waste money? Do their employees get nice raises and benefits? Can't believe the uproar here over a license that costs $20??????? And all the game lands purchased over the years??? Do I always agree with PGC...no. Is there some bad apples...likely. Does that mean I must hate PGC?

I encourage everyone who doesn't like new prices to stop buying a license....it's a choice!


----------



## jacobh

Again I have no issues with a increase but your telling me they're paying well over 30 million dollars into pensions and don't have any money left over? Im sorry I just cannot see that. 



QUOTE=dougell;1086810225]We're down to about 950K hunters.The big issue is that the PGC is obligated by the state to continue to pay pension and benefits out of a fund that was raped and pillage by our state legislature,making it unsustainable for the future.They're obligated to pay those rising pensions which means services have to be cut and that's exactly what's happened.They were in better shape for a few years because of the Marcellus shale leases but that cash cow has dried up recently.I'll use this district for example.It's about 400 sq miles and it's covered by one WCO and one part time deputy.I don't have the exact number of acres but there's 5 huge game lands,one alone is over 13k acres.The food and cover crew has one land manager and two workers.Those two guys maintain roads,foodplots,culverts,bridges,rifle ranges,mark boundaries,hang signs and do a bunch of habitat work.They do this with old outdated equiptment that they have to fix and maintain themselves.There is no PGC mechanic.Personally,I find it incredible that they're able to get a fraction done of what needs done with the assets and time available to them.The PGC has continued to scrape and downsize over the course of the last 17 years with no increase.It's easy for people to sit back,complain and state opinions without knowing the truth.That's what makes America great but it's not gonna do a thing to help with all of things hunters like to complain about.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

No,I didn't say that.What I'm saying is that they're in a major bind with the pension issue just like the rest of the state Gov't.That's a big increase in cost that's only going to get bigger.When an agency is already cash-strapped,they have to cut services for sportsmen and wildlife or take an increase in revenue.Read the link I posted.We have under 1 million hunters and closer to 750k deer hunters.I have no idea where HPA got that info but it's outdated by about 25 years.

Read more of that blip from HPA.When was the last time Pa had an estimated harvest of 430k deer?


----------



## nicko

Detailed breakdown.


----------



## nicko

Whoops! Right sides up this time.


----------



## jacobh

So they spend $105,000,000?


----------



## nicko

Yep. And they still are in the red by about $3.5 million.


----------



## Applebag

If my company had 105,000,000 in revenue, and my products literally reproduced themselves, and I was 3.5 million in the red, I would be fired. Someone is doing something wrong somewhere.


----------



## dougell

Has your company increased the cost of it's products in the past 17 years?The PGC doesn't sell products unless you want to consider a hunting license a product.The expenses increase every year and the revenue changes from year to year,generally trending downward.


----------



## Mathias

Simple economics. They need the money from license fee increase. It's long, long overdue.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Simple economics. They need the money from license fee increase. It's long, long overdue.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Exactly. I'm not trying to defend the PGC...but it's obvious money is needed to keep them going. Again...nobody has to buy a license, I'll gladly pay more to cover you folks who feel more than $20 is a ripoff.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Anyone that would B&!ch about their resisdent hunting license being $100 is an arse.$25 and some are whinning about an increase????? Cripe you cant go to Mcdonalds with 2 kids and get out of there for 25 dollars anymore,take your wife out for dinner ONE night how much is it?? $25 to hunt to hunt 3 plus months is a HELL of a bargain.the licenses in every state should be $100,and like LTG stated if u dont want to buy one the then sit home pout and suck your thumb


----------



## Mathias

$25 to hunt ALL in some fashion if you're so inclined. Access to some VERY nice game lands. I'm sorry but the nay sayers have some sort of axe to grind.....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I support a general license increase, a doe tag increase, and a pheasant stamp. The PGC could dig themselves very quickly with only a $5 increase for the general license only.


----------



## jacobh

Hey like I said Im all for a increase makes no difference to me either. I say raise it so the fair weather hunters don't hunt anymore. The issue is going to be they'll raise it hunters won't buy licenses and they'll be right back in the same boat Im guessing


----------



## dougell

My son plays baseball,football and wrestles.Baseball and football both cost $90 if you opt out of the fundraisers.Wresting is more expensive.He wrestles for 3 different clubs at the same time.The cheapest one is $60/mo and the most expensive is $90/mo.He goes to tournaments every weekend and they average about $25 each but that doesn't include the $80-$100 that I'll blow on food and fuel.That's a lot of money every month to physically abuse your body and get stuck in gymnasium every weekend for 8 or so hours.I'd have to add up every license and tag I buy but it totals up to somewhere around 160-180/yr.My son's mentored permit is a whopping $2.70.We hunt year round for whatever is in season and it's by far the least expensive entertainment I get all year.We have hundreds of thousands of acres of public land to hunt,much of which is managed very well.It's priceless as far as I'm concerned.I's like to see more habitat work get done and more law enforcement but that takes more money and they do an exceptional job for what they have to work with.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Hey like I said Im all for a increase makes no difference to me either. I say raise it so the fair weather hunters don't hunt anymore. The issue is going to be they'll raise it hunters won't buy licenses and they'll be right back in the same boat Im guessing


You have a point but it depends on where the increase is placed.A modest $5 increase for the general license won't cause masses of the casual hunters to quit,although some surely will just out of spite.The people who buy the archery,muzzleloader and bear tags will still buy them.You also have to remember that hunting is on a decline all across the country.Every state is losing money on license sales so those still hunting will have to pick up the tab.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I support a general license increase, a doe tag increase, and a pheasant stamp. The PGC could dig themselves very quickly with only a $5 increase for the general license only.


A pheasant stamp is sorely needed but the legislature won't budge on it.


----------



## jacobh

I don't think anyone is saying to not increase the license are they Dougell?? I think everyone is fine with a increase but truthfully with a increase guys will not buy tags and then with less hunters and higher prices you will be in the same boat


----------



## jacobh

But I do agree something has to be done but not sure how they'll do it. As numbers of animals decrease the number of interested hunters decrease. Im a huge goose Hunter and literally I could shoot geese all day every day. Then as deer sightings went down more goose hunters came about. Now I can hunt and yes still plenty of geese but not like it use to be. Now there are less goose hunters again. So I think they need to raise prices and lower tags numbers tremendously to build back the deer herd goose flocks or whatever. You want interest U need the product (animals)


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I don't think anyone is saying to not increase the license are they Dougell?? I think everyone is fine with a increase but truthfully with a increase guys will not buy tags and then with less hunters and higher prices you will be in the same boat


Unless I read it wrong,I believe Joe was against an increase.Honestly,it's refreshing to see so many people for one,even though they may not be happy.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> But I do agree something has to be done but not sure how they'll do it. As numbers of animals decrease the number of interested hunters decrease. Im a huge goose Hunter and literally I could shoot geese all day every day. Then as deer sightings went down more goose hunters came about. Now I can hunt and yes still plenty of geese but not like it use to be. Now there are less goose hunters again. So I think they need to raise prices and lower tags numbers tremendously to build back the deer herd goose flocks or whatever. You want interest U need the product (animals)


This is where I'll continue to disagree.It may have been fun to see loads of deer and geese but they both caused a lot of problems and their numbers had to be reduced.


----------



## fap1800

You can't put a price on hunting for me. This isn't a hobby...it's a lifestyle so going without aint an option. I'll gladly pay whatever they want to charge. I'll sell some stuff I don't need if I have to. I only have so many years on this planet and I'm making the most of them, whether it's in a tree or on a ridge. I figure out of all the money I spend on gear and equipment I can spare a little and pay $100 for a PA license. Hell, I just drew a WY bull tag that took six years to draw and that baby is costing me a grand. Tickled to fork the green over.


----------



## jacobh

Again think of others not U. People want to see animals plain and simple. No animals no tags being sold meaning even more in the red. Yes U are seeing animals and Im happy for u but the majority see a decrease. Yes guys like me and others here will still buy licenses but the average Joe will not. That's going to increase the drop out numbers meaning less money. if u want to keep interest U need to make it exciting


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Again think of others not U. People want to see animals plain and simple. No animals no tags being sold meaning even more in the red. Yes U are seeing animals and Im happy for u but the majority see a decrease. Yes guys like me and others here will still buy licenses but the average Joe will not. That's going to increase the drop out numbers meaning less money. if u want to keep interest U need to make it exciting


We all want to see animals,including me but how many do you have to see to consider it exciting?I live and hunt in the two WMU's with the lowest deer densities in the entire state.No part of Pa is the screaming about no deer louder than up here in these parts.My kid and I saw 14 deer the entire 6 weeks of archery season and most of them were seen during a few days in the rut.I don't have to see loads of deer for it to be fun.Hunting is supposed to be a challenge.


----------



## jacobh

And I agree but the majority of hunters will not. Again we have to look at the big picture. The big picture is to keep interest to keep the $$ coming in. not many guys are going to throw $100 to hunt if there's not much to hunt.most hunters have gamelands to hunt. My dad hunts gamelands up by State college. He dosent even hunt there anymore because there are no deer. Literally he hunted for weeks and saw no deer. Im sorry this will not keep interest. Especially when they're screaming about youth numbers declining. It's hard to keep youth interested in anything but now stick them in the woods with no sightings and they'll be done with hunting quickly. Yea it's sad and no not everyone is like this but a lot are. We are not talking you and me or other guys on here we are talking average Joe and his kids. It's going to happen unless they make changes. Yes again increase tags but with a increase let the sightings increase also


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> And I agree but the majority of hunters will not. Again we have to look at the big picture. The big picture is to keep interest to keep the $$ coming in. not many guys are going to throw $100 to hunt if there's not much to hunt.


I guess that's what I can't grasp.Everything is a matter of perspective and everyone's expectations are different.I live in 2H where the deer herd is nothing compared to 30 years ago.In 2014,hunters killed 1100 bucks which is the lowest harvest/sq mile in the state.You also remember,that 2H is more than 80% public land so it's all huntable.Contrast it to 5C.It's a slightly smaller unit but hunters killed 8100 bucks in 2014.On top of that,there's not nearly as much huntable land it 5C and the majority of it is private.I realize that access is a huge issue in 5C but have a hard time understanding how they're killing that many bucks if there's not enough deer.

My archery seasons are slow because there's not all that many deer and their patterns change constantly up here as food sources change.Since it's almost all public land,it's easier to move and adapt,which is something you can't do as readily.I understand that.Still,I have more blank days during archery season than I do with days that I see deer.I think the most I saw in one day this past archery season was 4.Rifle season is a little different because we cover a lot more ground and we can push them out.We may see a dozen or so some days but that's covering several miles and sometimes in a couple different twps.

I'm not in favor of adding more deer at the expense of the habitat just to generate interest and revenue from hunting licenses..


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> On a positive note. Talked to my upstate neighbor yesterday. He's a lifelong turkey hunting fanatic. Told me he had 100 birds in his field yesterday, the largest flock he's seen in our area. Shaping up to be a great Spring.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



if your son's away and you need a weekend or mid-week partner let me know...I can bring my calls and my camera, don't even need a bow...be glad to film you.

Joe


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> We are not talking you and me or other guys on here we are talking average Joe and his kids. It's going to happen unless they make changes. Yes again increase tags but with a increase let the sightings increase also


I agree. The average Joe may not enjoy being in the outdoors and enjoying all the other stuff hunting involves as we do. We have to keep in mind, we're the minority. There's a couple people I know who do none of the year long hunting involvement members on this site do, and my dad and I are the only ones I personally know that do. The others have one spot to hunt and rarely see deer. Raise the price to $100, and the non-diehards will drop off quickly, if they're not seeing deer.


----------



## Applebag

dougell said:


> Has your company increased the cost of it's products in the past 17 years?The PGC doesn't sell products unless you want to consider a hunting license a product.The expenses increase every year and the revenue changes from year to year,generally trending downward.


Of course, prices will usually increase with production costs. But PGC doesn't have those because it sells wallet sized pieces of paper for 25-40 bucks a piece, so its overhead is limited to staffing and project funding. It's basically printing money. I just think there's got to be something going on, because that is a lot of money to bring in every single year and still be in the red.

To reiterate, I am in support of a license fee increase as long as I can still afford it!


----------



## Mathias

Joe
I oftentimes go up mid-week due to my schedule.
I'll keep you posted. Usually it's a solo run at that time. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I never really got into turkey hunting but part of that probably was due to the fact that I never saw them while hunting. With the property we hunt up in Potter, I may have to give it another try.


We'll likely be up for the Youth day - leaving Friday when the kids get done and coming home Sunday morning...If you can convince your son to go, we'd be glad to host you and help you out...7-acre field was, at one time, a killing field...not sure how much the timbering will impact, but I can turn you on to a few spots, where you will likely hear them in the morning...nothing better to get a kid hooked than a bird gobbling his head-off at sunrise....

Joe


----------



## schlep1967

jacobh said:


> And I agree but the majority of hunters will not. Again we have to look at the big picture. The big picture is to keep interest to keep the $$ coming in. not many guys are going to throw $100 to hunt if there's not much to hunt.most hunters have gamelands to hunt. My dad hunts gamelands up by State college. He dosent even hunt there anymore because there are no deer. Literally he hunted for weeks and saw no deer. Im sorry this will not keep interest. Especially when they're screaming about youth numbers declining. It's hard to keep youth interested in anything but now stick them in the woods with no sightings and they'll be done with hunting quickly. Yea it's sad and no not everyone is like this but a lot are. We are not talking you and me or other guys on here we are talking average Joe and his kids. It's going to happen unless they make changes. Yes again increase tags but with a increase let the sightings increase also


Here is the problem with today's give it to me now, entitlement society. If we are teaching kids that hunting is about killing something every time out we would be better off not teaching them to hunt. How many of the younger deer hunters on here started out with hunting squirrels? Have spent 4 hours busting brush trying to see a rabbit? I would guess not many. It seems most nowadays are taking up hunting by buying a bow and heading out to the woods expecting to kill 3 deer because they bought 3 tags. And there have been so many deer over the last 20 years it wasn't an unreasonable expectation. In the 80's if you killed a buck while you were in high school you were a local celebrity. And if you were lucky enough to do it you knew you really accomplished something. Now we have 8 year olds killing deer. My opinion is if it is that easy there is no challenge to it. If anybody can do it, is it really an accomplishment? 

On top of that there is the habitat issue. Once deer eat all the traditional natural foods they are forced to eat items that are not healthy for the herd. Go up north where there is virtually zero new growth on the forest floor because the deer ate it as soon as it sprouted. That can only go on for so long before there are no more seeds of the native plants to germinate. 

I just don't see why everybody on here thinks you should have 20 deer walk by you every day you go out into the woods. That is not hunting. Hunting takes effort, knowledge and skill. If you are not seeing enough deer put forth more effort. Increase your knowledge base. Use that knowledge base to get you close enough to use your shooting skill to harvest a challenging animal. Picking which one of the 20 animals you want to shoot is not hunting, it is a lazy mans shooting gallery. Enjoy your time with nature.


----------



## dougell

KMiha said:


> I agree. The average Joe may not enjoy being in the outdoors and enjoying all the other stuff hunting involves as we do. We have to keep in mind, we're the minority. There's a couple people I know who do none of the year long hunting involvement members on this site do, and my dad and I are the only ones I personally know that do. The others have one spot to hunt and rarely see deer. Raise the price to $100, and the non-diehards will drop off quickly, if they're not seeing deer.


Think about what you just posted.Do you really expect deer to be spread out evenly so the guys who have one spot to hunt will see enough deer to make them happy?How is that even possible.I have a 10 acre piece of woods that used to be an awesome funnel.There's just as many deer today as there was 5 years ago,actually probably more.I used to have deer going through it daily and with the right wind,it was almost a guarantee.I had a trail camera in there all summer and the deer completely stopped using it by the end of August.I didn't get one picture from sept-nov.The deer didn't die,they just stopped traveling through.If that was the only place I had to hunt it would have sucked but should I really expect the PGC to increase the herd at the expense of the habitat and farmer's crops because my little spot doesn't have deer any more?


----------



## dougell

Applebag said:


> Of course, prices will usually increase with production costs. But PGC doesn't have those because it sells wallet sized pieces of paper for 25-40 bucks a piece, so its overhead is limited to staffing and project funding. It's basically printing money. I just think there's got to be something going on, because that is a lot of money to bring in every single year and still be in the red.
> 
> To reiterate, I am in support of a license fee increase as long as I can still afford it!


Yes,they have the same amount of money coming it because they don't produce a product.They sell an opportunity which is on the decline all across the country.Add that to expenses that keep going up and they're in the red.I don't see why that's hard to grasp.When a normal company is faced with increasing expenses,they either cut overhead(the PGC already did)or raise prices(The PGC can't).


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> I guess that's what I can't grasp.Everything is a matter of perspective and everyone's expectations are different.I live in 2H where the deer herd is nothing compared to 30 years ago.In 2014,hunters killed 1100 bucks which is the lowest harvest/sq mile in the state.You also remember,that 2H is more than 80% public land so it's all huntable.Contrast it to 5C.It's a slightly smaller unit but hunters killed 8100 bucks in 2014.On top of that,there's not nearly as much huntable land it 5C and the majority of it is private.I realize that access is a huge issue in 5C but have a hard time understanding how they're killing that many bucks if there's not enough deer.


See, this is where only looking at two numbers and comparing them is where I will disagree. We can't look at those numbers and do a fair comparison without knowing the total number hunters in each zone and then finding the average of bucks taken/Hunter. I would imagine that discrepancy would possibly decrease significantly and the average buck/Hunter would probably be much closer. Also, I would like to see a plot on a map that shows where exactly in each zone the bucks were taken. I'd be willing to bet that the plots would be concentrated in areas that are not quite urban/suburban, and more would probably be plotted in areas that are further away from that area. Where Jacobh, nicko, and I are located is much closer to the 5C/5D line than the rest of the area of 5C, especially after they changed the line. It will be interesting to see how much the amount of bucks taken in 5D increased with the change in lines. 

My point is, in simplest terms, I believe it's difficult to sit far away, look at a map with a couple of numbers, and extrapolate those numbers to represent the whole zone and assume deer numbers and deer taken are evenly distributed throughout the zone.


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> Think about what you just posted.Do you really expect deer to be spread out evenly so the guys who have one spot to hunt will see enough deer to make them happy?How is that even possible.I have a 10 acre piece of woods that used to be an awesome funnel.There's just as many deer today as there was 5 years ago,actually probably more.I used to have deer going through it daily and with the right wind,it was almost a guarantee.I had a trail camera in there all summer and the deer completely stopped using it by the end of August.I didn't get one picture from sept-nov.The deer didn't die,they just stopped traveling through.If that was the only place I had to hunt it would have sucked but should I really expect the PGC to increase the herd at the expense of the habitat and farmer's crops because my little spot doesn't have deer any more?


In a sense, What you're implying when you say "8,100 bucks were taken in 5C, I have a hard time seeing how there's not enough deer," is that they're spread out evenly. My point wasn't that I expect the PGC to increase the herd so everyone sees deer. My point was, simply, raise the tag to $100 and those that don't see deer will drop off quickly.


----------



## davydtune

KMiha said:


> In a sense, What you're implying when you say "8,100 bucks were taken in 5C, I have a hard time seeing how there's not enough deer," is that they're spread out evenly. My point wasn't that I expect the PGC to increase the herd so everyone sees deer. My point was, simply, raise the tag to $100 and those that don't see deer will drop off quickly.


Many people simply can not afford $100 for a tag, no way no how. Is it fair to price people out when things are tight for them? That is what would happen with that kind of increase.


----------



## Applebag

dougell said:


> Yes,they have the same amount of money coming it because they don't produce a product.They sell an opportunity which is on the decline all across the country.Add that to expenses that keep going up and they're in the red.I don't see why that's hard to grasp.When a normal company is faced with increasing expenses,they either cut overhead(the PGC already did)or raise prices(The PGC can't).


It may seem like it's hard to grasp because you keep quoting people who are agreeing with you and trying to argue with their point. 

Anyways let's hope their new budget gets approved so we can look forward to a brighter future for our wildlife here in PA!


----------



## dougell

schlep1967 said:


> Here is the problem with today's give it to me now, entitlement society. If we are teaching kids that hunting is about killing something every time out we would be better off not teaching them to hunt. How many of the younger deer hunters on here started out with hunting squirrels? Have spent 4 hours busting brush trying to see a rabbit? I would guess not many. It seems most nowadays are taking up hunting by buying a bow and heading out to the woods expecting to kill 3 deer because they bought 3 tags. And there have been so many deer over the last 20 years it wasn't an unreasonable expectation. In the 80's if you killed a buck while you were in high school you were a local celebrity. And if you were lucky enough to do it you knew you really accomplished something. Now we have 8 year olds killing deer. My opinion is if it is that easy there is no challenge to it. If anybody can do it, is it really an accomplishment?
> 
> On top of that there is the habitat issue. Once deer eat all the traditional natural foods they are forced to eat items that are not healthy for the herd. Go up north where there is virtually zero new growth on the forest floor because the deer ate it as soon as it sprouted. That can only go on for so long before there are no more seeds of the native plants to germinate.
> 
> I just don't see why everybody on here thinks you should have 20 deer walk by you every day you go out into the woods. That is not hunting. Hunting takes effort, knowledge and skill. If you are not seeing enough deer put forth more effort. Increase your knowledge base. Use that knowledge base to get you close enough to use your shooting skill to harvest a challenging animal. Picking which one of the 20 animals you want to shoot is not hunting, it is a lazy mans shooting gallery. Enjoy your time with nature.


Bingo.I started hunting in 1980.I killed a 4" spike that year,1 rabbit and three squirrels and I hunted every single weekend.I'm glad I killed that spike because I was denied a doe tag that year.I saw 35 deer that morning before I killed that buck and it was the only buck I saw.Back then,I was lucky to see 1 or two bucks during the season and they were small.There was no mentored hunting back then.You were done once you killed a deer.We had turkeys but not like today and you rarely saw a bear.Today,we can kill multiple deer for several months,the turkey hunting is world class and bears are becoming a nuisance.Not to mention that the quality of bucks has increased tenfold.I'm passing bucks that I would have mounted back then.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'd like to take a brief moment and set the record straight on my stance - I am NOT against an increase at all...they could even double/triple the costs and I'd be O.K. with that if I saw some indication of what those increases where going to do for US, THE HUNTERS....and believe me their are plenty of things we need more help with....more WCO's, better call-center/response system, CWD research/response teams, reporting system, etc...etc...etc.... However, not once in unlimited amount of opportunities that the PAGC can create at will have the proposed a plan to increase license/tag fees that included a plan to do anything more than maintain status quo and I do take a bit of an issue with that approach. I get it, the cost of EVERYTHING has gone up and I about as far from cheapskate as any of you would ever meet when it comes to hunting and the outdoors; complete with a Cabelas Black Card to prove it:mg: Tell where the funds will be allocated, doesn't have to be to the penny, but give us an idea of how those funds will be spent and I bet a heck of a lot less people will take issue. It is NOT about .20 or $20, at least for me....

Here is an idea that I have shared on this issue that I believe would be accepted by most and likely pave the coffers to be able to handle some real quality...

*flat $5 increase on resident adult licenses ONLY (no increase for juniors, seniors, military, disabled vets, lifetime, etc...) *
there were 636,237 resident adult licenses sold in 2014...for the sake of this post I will assume identical sales next year $5 increase would result in $3,181,185 MORE than what was collected

*flat $10 fee for Mentored Youth *
there were 34,474 MYP's sold in 2014 would be now $2.70 a flat $10 results in $251,660 MORE than what was collected

*Increase Antlerless licenses to a flat $10 fee*
there were 757,186 ALs sold in 2104 at what would now be $6.70 a flat $10 results in $2,498,714 MORE than what was collected


*Introduce a Crossbow Tag at the same rate of an archery permit ($16.70)*
there were 319,850 resident archery tags sold in 2014 - if just a mere 10% and I'd bet dollars to donuts its a lot higher than that - the PAGC could collect a whopping $524,150 more AND we might get better data about archery harvests with regard to crossbow vs. vertical bow 

Lets just look at these 4, very reasonable modifications ALL under the control of the PAGC - notice I didn't mention anything about increases in migratory bird stamps or an upland bird stamp or any other available tags......

Just these 4 very simple changes would result in the PAGC getting their hands on $6,455,709 MORE dollars from the resident hunter!

I am not sure how many of you realize that in 2015 only 14% of the Game Fund Revenue comes from resident hunting licenses. The two most significant revenue contributors to the fund are the Federal Aide reimbursement which represents 24% and Natural resources and Rights of Way which result in 26% of the GFR.

Notice I didn't even mention non-residents - as far as I am concerned, make the changes I suggested and then apply the same formula that they have used in the past and there is no doubt that $6.5million would be closer to $9.

I know in the grand scheme of things, nothing we post here really matters. I have been at local, regional, and state level meetings, the further up the chain you go, the softer your voice and less the impact, very much like our own Democratic Republic - you can and would have a much broader and significant impact over your life by joining and/or actively participating in your local School Board, than voting for the Presidency.

Like I said, I'd have no problem with raises, simply give us some hope that the raises are being put to good use and NOT simply to maintain what we have seen over the last few years. Except for a few constant apologists, I am not sure the majority would issue a vote of confidence in the PAGC's capabilities these last couple of years and if it really is a result of the economic downturn, then simply state it and share with us a plan to improve - if that plan costs "x" amount of dollars most would likely be fine with that, especially if increases were done strategically.

I hope this shines a little light into the mind of a madman....(sorry for the typos)

Joe


----------



## dougell

KMiha said:


> See, this is where only looking at two numbers and comparing them is where I will disagree. We can't look at those numbers and do a fair comparison without knowing the total number hunters in each zone and then finding the average of bucks taken/Hunter. I would imagine that discrepancy would possibly decrease significantly and the average buck/Hunter would probably be much closer. Also, I would like to see a plot on a map that shows where exactly in each zone the bucks were taken. I'd be willing to bet that the plots would be concentrated in areas that are not quite urban/suburban, and more would probably be plotted in areas that are further away from that area. Where Jacobh, nicko, and I are located is much closer to the 5C/5D line than the rest of the area of 5C, especially after they changed the line. It will be interesting to see how much the amount of bucks taken in 5D increased with the change in lines.
> 
> My point is, in simplest terms, I believe it's difficult to sit far away, look at a map with a couple of numbers, and extrapolate those numbers to represent the whole zone and assume deer numbers and deer taken are evenly distributed throughout the zone.


I'm not trying to do that.I was illustrating that the hunters in 5C are killing a crap pile of deer on way less huntable land than the hunters where I live are.Now I realize that the main issue with 5c/5d is access.If you have good access,it's a shooting gallery.If you have poor access,the hunting stinks.I get that.but there's no way to ensure good hunting all across 5C.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I'm not trying to do that.I was illustrating that the hunters in 5C are killing a crap pile of deer on way less huntable land than the hunters where I live are.Now I realize that the main issue with 5c/5d is access.If you have good access,it's a shooting gallery.If you have poor access,the hunting stinks.I get that.but there's no way to ensure good hunting all across 5C.



Yes, this is true - as much as the AT 5Cers complain (myself included sometimes) if you believe the stats, 5C hunters are knocking the crap out of the deer herd....especially when proportioned against available public land...

I have a very productive spot that I could probably hunt all night as the lights from the shopping center parking lot keep the woods lit-up .... nothing like hunting up in Potter, but when I am handed lemons, I do what I can to make lemonade

Joe


----------



## Applebag

Joe, I love the idea of the resident Crossbow tag. Furthermore, I think it should be an additional stamp on top of the archery stamp if they want to hunt during October. Otherwise its to be used during rifle season ONLY! haha :cheers:


----------



## nicko

I found two more PGC fiscal report numbers in my back issues of Pennsylvania Game News. These are for the 2008-2009 and 2009-2010. I wish I could find the other 4 or so years in between. But it appears based on the most recent fiscal report I posted earlier and these two additional reports that the PGC has been operating in the red a number of years now.


----------



## jacobh

Of course they are they give out 113,000 tags a year on average compared to 50,000 in other areas. Of course it's going to look great. Dougell is argueing in circles. Nobody is disagreeing with him




12-Ringer said:


> Yes, this is true - as much as the AT 5Cers complain (myself included sometimes) if you believe the stats, 5C hunters are knocking the crap out of the deer herd....especially when proportioned against available public land...
> 
> I have a very productive spot that I could probably hunt all night as the lights from the shopping center parking lot keep the woods lit-up .... nothing like hunting up in Potter, but when I am handed lemons, I do what I can to make lemonade
> 
> Joe


----------



## jacobh

So Nick their expenses went from $67,000,000 to 105,000,000 in 5 years??


----------



## 12-Ringer

The 2015 report highlights $102million in game fund revenue and $105million in game fund expenditures. The 2015 reports highlights habitat managment as the largest expenditure swallowing 43% of the 105mil, followed second by wildlife protection at 18%, Admin 12% and wildlife mangment also at 12%.

Enjoy a little light reading... (page 31 in 2015 report)
http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=566312&mode=2#LegislativeReports

Funny to see the distinct differences from 2010 to now - even just in something as simple as the report. Sit down tongiht by the fire and read the 2010 report, then tomorrow read the 2015, is it me or is there so much more REAL information available in the 10' report? The pictures are nice though in the most recent???


Joe


----------



## jacobh

Right but Nicks post up above says 2009 expense was $67,000,000 now for 2015 we are at $105,000,000 right? So in almost 6 years we basically almost doubled our expense???


----------



## nicko

I know Scott. I wish I could find the back issues containing the fiscal reports for 2010 - 2013. There is a huge jump in both revenue and expenses. I think the big bump in revenue may be Marcellus shale drilling but that is just a guess on my part.


----------



## dougell

Joe,Are you implying that there should be a crossbow stamp on top of an archery stamp?IF so,it would never happen at this point.They already changed the definition of what constitutes archery to include crossbows.It's unfortunately a done deal now and there's no turning back.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I know Scott. I wish I could find the back issues containing the fiscal reports for 2010 - 2013. There is a huge jump in both revenue and expenses. I think the big bump in revenue may be Marcellus shale drilling but that is just a guess on my part.


That's exactly why there was a jump in revenue.


----------



## jacobh

So there's a big jump in revenue by drilling right? So why is there almost double in expense now? What's the expense? Hell they doubled their income and then doubled their expense very quickly


----------



## dougell

Lets just look at these 4, very reasonable modifications ALL under the control of the PAGC - notice I didn't mention anything about increases in migratory bird stamps or an upland bird stamp or any other available tags......

What do you mean by all under the control of the PGC?


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> So there's a big jump in revenue by drilling right? So why is there almost double in expense now? What's the expense? Hell they doubled their income and then doubled their expense very quickly


I'm working on finding those reports. When I have everything, I'll repost all the reports in chronological order.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Nick yea kind of crazy to come into all that $$ then still be in the red in less then 5yrs. They had to have bought a lot of something


----------



## dougell

Lets just look at these 4, very reasonable modifications ALL under the control of the PAGC - notice I didn't mention anything about increases in migratory bird stamps or an upland bird stamp or any other available tags......

What do you mean by all under the control of the PGC?


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Thanks Nick yea kind of crazy to come into all that $$ then still be in the red in less then 5yrs. They had to have bought a lot of something


They bought piles of land with it,which I'm pretty sure may have been mandated.


----------



## jacobh

So they used up all the $$ plus some to buy land? I get buying land is important but not if u can't afford it


----------



## dougell

They didn't use it all but they bought a bunch.I'd prefer them to buy it because that's land that will be open to hunting rather than being leased.If you have to raise license fees to maintain it,that's a fair trade off.They bought 13k additional acres in just one spot up here.It was owned by Georgia Pacific and leased for the past 15 years.Now it's open to the public.


----------



## nicko

OK, found them. Here are 7 years worth of PAGC fiscal reports in chronological order from the 2008-09 season all the way through the 2014-15 season. Interestingly, they had a couple fiscal years in a row where they were in the black.

I'll break these down to two separate years per post since I can only add 5 attachments per post. 

2008-2009 and 2009-2010 seasons.


----------



## nicko

2010-2011 and 2011-2012 seasons.


----------



## nicko

2012-2013 and 2013-2014 seasons.


----------



## nicko

And 2014-2015 season.


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> I'm not trying to do that.I was illustrating that the hunters in 5C are killing a crap pile of deer on way less huntable land than the hunters where I live are.Now I realize that the main issue with 5c/5d is access.If you have good access,it's a shooting gallery.If you have poor access,the hunting stinks.I get that.but there's no way to ensure good hunting all across 5C.


Again, you're extrapolating. I have access to a 30 acre farm in 5C, trust me when I tell you, it's not a "shooting gallery." Numbers don't tell the whole story and can't just assume because someone has access that means they're putting down 5 does and a buck every year.


----------



## dougell

KMiha said:


> I agree. The average Joe may not enjoy being in the outdoors and enjoying all the other stuff hunting involves as we do. We have to keep in mind, we're the minority. There's a couple people I know who do none of the year long hunting involvement members on this site do, and my dad and I are the only ones I personally know that do. The others have one spot to hunt and rarely see deer. Raise the price to $100, and the non-diehards will drop off quickly, if they're not seeing deer.


My apologies.The way I read this post,it sounded like you were saying that if you raise the price of a license,then the guys who hunt one spot and see nothing will drop out.I read it as if you were saying that a license increase was a bad idea because of that.


----------



## dougell

KMiha said:


> Again, you're extrapolating. I have access to a 30 acre farm in 5C, trust me when I tell you, it's not a "shooting gallery." Numbers don't tell the whole story and can't just assume because someone has access that means they're putting down 5 does and a buck every year.


I have no reason to believe that every 30 acre piece of property in 5C is even fair hunting.They do kill a pile of deer in that WMU though so there are people who have it pretty easy.


----------



## jacobh

How could u not when U have 100,000 tags compared to 40,000 everywhere else


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Joe,Are you implying that there should be a crossbow stamp on top of an archery stamp?IF so,it would never happen at this point.They already changed the definition of what constitutes archery to include crossbows.It's unfortunately a done deal now and there's no turning back.


No...one or the other, no need for both.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Maybe the PAGC needs to have a bake sale.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> How could u not when U have 100,000 tags compared to 40,000 everywhere else


Tag allocation is based on their sound research....if they're selling them it is because their research is telling them the available habitat cannot sustain the population. Not saying I agree with their research, but they are the exact words from our regions Commissioner at the local club's pre-season banquet that took place in August of 2015.

He followed...its not just about the number of deer in the area as much as it is the habitats ability to sustain that herd. Other areas could actually have the same amount of deer, but hundreds/thousands of more acres to balance.

That part makes total sense, just not sure about the accuracy of their herd data, especially in the urban and suburban areas. Been fortunate to see the foresters on our leases evaluate the browse line, pellet count, etc...and they keep strict harvest data, requiring the jawbone for confirmation and other data. I couldn't imagine the PAGC being able to do that...as it is rather a bit of an endeavor for our 600 acre lease.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

BTW...despite its ups and downs, about faces and full steam aheads...this is pretty decent thread!

Just my .02


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> No...one or the other, no need for both.
> 
> Joe


I'm not following you then.Crossbow hunters already have to buy an archery stamp.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> How could u not when U have 100,000 tags compared to 40,000 everywhere else


They're killing a pile of bucks/sq mile in 5C which is why I used that number and not the number of AL deer.The number of bucks being killed has nothing to do with allocations and it's a better gauge of an increasing or decreasing herd


----------



## nicko

I agree Joe. We've spanned many topics over the course of the past 9 months related to deer hunting and hunting in general. I like how right now we are looking at real world data and numbers and not just speaking based on emotions or gut feelings. Although there is always a time and place for that too.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Tag allocation is based on their sound research....if they're selling them it is because their research is telling them the available habitat cannot sustain the population. Not saying I agree with their research, but they are the exact words from our regions Commissioner at the local club's pre-season banquet that took place in August of 2015.
> 
> He followed...its not just about the number of deer in the area as much as it is the habitats ability to sustain that herd. Other areas could actually have the same amount of deer, but hundreds/thousands of more acres to balance.
> 
> That part makes total sense, just not sure about the accuracy of their herd data, especially in the urban and suburban areas. Been fortunate to see the foresters on our leases evaluate the browse line, pellet count, etc...and they keep strict harvest data, requiring the jawbone for confirmation and other data. I couldn't imagine the PAGC being able to do that...as it is rather a bit of an endeavor for our 600 acre lease.
> 
> Joe


Joe,THE deer in the SRA's are managed far more to reduce deer/human conflict than they are to save the habitat.The PGC isn't concerned about the habitat on private land.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> They're killing a pile of bucks/sq mile in 5C which is why I used that number and not the number of AL deer.The number of bucks being killed has nothing to do with allocations and it's a better gauge of an increasing or decreasing herd


My buddy said he works with an outlaw who bragged about shooting 3-4 bucks in PA this year down here in 5C. From what my buddy said, it didn't sound like the dirtball used his tag on any of them.


----------



## dougell

Yep,so the PGC's estimate is probably on the low side.On average they estimate that the reporting rate is around 40%.I bet it's actually lower once you factor in the deer that were never tagged.


----------



## dougell

That part makes total sense, just not sure about the accuracy of their herd data, especially in the urban and suburban areas. Been fortunate to see the foresters on our leases evaluate the browse line, pellet count, etc...and they keep strict harvest data, requiring the jawbone for confirmation and other data. I couldn't imagine the PAGC being able to do that...as it is rather a bit of an endeavor for our 600 acre lease.

There's no way they can do it on a micro management type of scale.They rely on averages and that's good enough.DCNR has a much better handle on what's on the ground.They have way more foresters and every year they do annual browse impact and pellet count surveys over 100's of miles in every district.The FLIR's that were done in 2005 had very close numbers to what DCNR was saying was out there.


----------



## jacobh

Again Im not saying they're not here but U have to understand how many guys hunt 5c and how many more tags are given here. I get U based it on bucks but I'll bet more hunters hunt 5c then almost anywhere else


QUOTE=dougell;1086836577]They're killing a pile of bucks/sq mile in 5C which is why I used that number and not the number of AL deer.The number of bucks being killed has nothing to do with allocations and it's a better gauge of an increasing or decreasing herd[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Oh I know it Joe. I also talked to a warden who hunts VF mountain and he said its not even worth hunting around there anymore. Nothing to do with habitat there they just wiped them out!!! My sons in physical therapy for his elbow in KOP and I drive through the park 2x a week. Haven't seen a deer in there yet!!!



QUOTE=12-Ringer;1086836057]Tag allocation is based on their sound research....if they're selling them it is because their research is telling them the available habitat cannot sustain the population. Not saying I agree with their research, but they are the exact words from our regions Commissioner at the local club's pre-season banquet that took place in August of 2015.

He followed...its not just about the number of deer in the area as much as it is the habitats ability to sustain that herd. Other areas could actually have the same amount of deer, but hundreds/thousands of more acres to balance.

That part makes total sense, just not sure about the accuracy of their herd data, especially in the urban and suburban areas. Been fortunate to see the foresters on our leases evaluate the browse line, pellet count, etc...and they keep strict harvest data, requiring the jawbone for confirmation and other data. I couldn't imagine the PAGC being able to do that...as it is rather a bit of an endeavor for our 600 acre lease.

Joe[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

It's crazy how quickly the deer situation changed in VF Scott. It used to be nothing to drive through and see 20-30 deer out browsing in the middle of the day and 20 yards off the walking trails. Now you rarely even see a deer in that park. The culling was definitely needed but man was that turnover fast.


----------



## jacobh

Yea Nick I have 4-5 properties on the mountain and it's not worth even hunting anymore. It's terrible


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> We'll likely be up for the Youth day - leaving Friday when the kids get done and coming home Sunday morning...If you can convince your son to go, we'd be glad to host you and help you out...7-acre field was, at one time, a killing field...not sure how much the timbering will impact, but I can turn you on to a few spots, where you will likely hear them in the morning...nothing better to get a kid hooked than a bird gobbling his head-off at sunrise....
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe but it looks like our son never got bitten by the hunting bug like me. I ask him every year if he'd like to come out with me on a hunt but the interest isn't there. He does like fishing in small doses so I'm getting him some exposure to the outdoors.


----------



## dougell

I don't know anything about VF mountain.However,my company has a regional office in valley forge and I have to stay down there on occasion.I've been in VF park many times and it was an overbrowsed disaster 20 years ago.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Applebag said:


> Of course, prices will usually increase with production costs. But PGC doesn't have those because it sells wallet sized pieces of paper for 25-40 bucks a piece, so its overhead is limited to staffing and project funding. It's basically printing money. I just think there's got to be something going on, because that is a lot of money to bring in every single year and still be in the red.
> 
> To reiterate, I am in support of a license fee increase as long as I can still afford it!





dougell said:


> Yes,they have the same amount of money coming it because they don't produce a product.They sell an opportunity which is on the decline all across the country.Add that to expenses that keep going up and they're in the red.I don't see why that's hard to grasp.When a normal company is faced with increasing expenses,they either cut overhead(the PGC already did)or raise prices(The PGC can't).


Ok...something in today's Reading Eagle hit home with me today. They are considering shuttering some or all of Middlecreek Wildlife area. To me, the ability for uninformed young and old alike to see wildlife and get a better understanding of wildlife is an ESSENTIAL service provided by PGC....above and beyond the claims of printing paper tags for cash as insinuated above. I'm gonna go back to my earlier comparison....I want you to show me that your local school board doesn't spent an unnecessary dime...doesn't purchase extravagant when ordinary will do....doesn't have health care and pension costs FAR exceeding privatized industry. And...you decide to skip taxes 1 year your house isn't really yours....you just lease it from your local school district. I also don't believe a modest $10-20 increase is going to have a big effect on license sales declining. People on average probably pay more for a month of cable than a year of hunting. 



jacobh said:


> Yea Nick I have 4-5 properties on the mountain and it's not worth even hunting anymore. It's terrible


I don't know that I've seen one good thing get posted by you about PA hunting for years....as Joe said in this thread, make lemonade or move on to another property...constant negativity makes me cringe.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks LTG I don't really think I said anything negative have I??? I said I was for a increase and that I was wondering how their expenses doubled in 5 yrs. oohh burn me at the stake


----------



## Applebag

LetThemGrow said:


> Ok...something in today's Reading Eagle hit home with me today. They are considering shuttering some or all of Middlecreek Wildlife area. To me, the ability for uninformed young and old alike to see wildlife and get a better understanding of wildlife is an ESSENTIAL service provided by PGC....above and beyond the claims of printing paper tags for cash as insinuated above. I'm gonna go back to my earlier comparison....I want you to show me that your local school board doesn't spent an unnecessary dime...doesn't purchase extravagant when ordinary will do....doesn't have health care and pension costs FAR exceeding privatized industry. And...you decide to skip taxes 1 year your house isn't really yours....you just lease it from your local school district. I also don't believe a modest $10-20 increase is going to have a big effect on license sales declining. People on average probably pay more for a month of cable than a year of hunting.
> 
> I don't know that I've seen one good thing get posted by you about PA hunting for years....as Joe said in this thread, make lemonade or move on to another property...constant negativity makes me cringe.


Comparing them to a school board makes sense. And I agree with you. They both can be guilty at times of mismanaging money. 

And also Jacob said nothing that hurt anyone. Just his opinion. 

I often find your posts are filled with incendiary comments towards other people. Including the condescending BS that you just tried to point at me. 

I will reiterate once again. I am in favor of the increase.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Applebag said:


> I often find your posts are filled with incendiary comments towards other people. Including the condescending BS .


Completely agree


----------



## Mathias

I found this shirt for the Montco guys.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Haha awesome shirt but I can't say anything LTG will take it as another negative comment then try to bash me.....:wink:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> Haha awesome shirt but I can't say anything LTG will take it as another negative comment then try to bash me.....:wink:


Scott its a matter of time and you will join his ignore list also


----------



## jacobh

Man I hope so


----------



## KMiha

Is there even a limerick outfitters? Or is that a photoshop? Pretty funny shirt though.


----------



## Mathias

I made it for Scott. Couldn't post during those contentious times however. Wanted to make sure it was taken as a joke, not a dig.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Haha awesome shirt but I can't say anything LTG will take it as another negative comment then try to bash me.....:wink:


You just take everything way too personal. I'm saying that your PA hunting from what I have read the past few years is likely the worst of anyone I have ever talked to. How is that a personal attack?  I just don't get why you don't move on from these horrible properties you hunt?


----------



## Mathias

Nick, time to start the new 2016 Pa Archery and bow hunting thread!
No negativity, no gun talk.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

On a bow note :wink: I got this new Hoyt of mine shooting laser beams  I'm very pleased with TT Smackdown rest as well, one of the easiest ever to set up and tune. Come on turkey season :tongue:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mathias said:


> Nick, time to start the new 2016 Pa Archery and bow hunting thread!
> No negativity, no gun talk.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That will be 4 pages then


----------



## 138104

Inside of 30 posts, the bickering started regarding checking game cams.

I think there are a few, very vocal individuals who have an issue with the gun talk. The rest realize it is part of PA hunting heritage and don't mind it carry over to this thread.


----------



## nicko

LTG, how is anybody supposed to take it when you say *"I don't know that I've seen one good thing get posted by you about PA hunting for years.......constant negativity makes me cringe." *

Is any good supposed to come of saying things like this? Maybe you don't realize it (or you do) that you regularly make comments that are worded in such a way that speaks down to your intended recipient. It's like a patient laying on their psychiatrists couch and the shrink asking them "When did you start hating your mother?".


----------



## Mathias

So is baseball and football but we don't need to talk about them on here. Pretty simple concept!

Davy, sounds like you are ready.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Inside of 30 posts, the bickering started regarding checking game cams.
> 
> I think there are a few, very vocal individuals who have an issue with the gun talk. The rest realize it is part of PA hunting heritage and don't mind it carry over to this thread.


Not sure why it's so hard to grasp that a number of contributors don't want to read through 3+ pages of "should I use 165 or 180 grain loads in my pappy's ought six?"

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Huh, never knew that football and baseball were hunting related.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Not sure why it's so hard to grasp that a number of contributors don't want to read through 3+ pages of "should I use 165 or 180 grain loads in my pappy's ought six?"
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I don't recall seeing that on this thread...


----------



## Mathias

After late season, possibly during it went on and on........

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

LetThemGrow said:


> You just take everything way too personal. I'm saying that your PA hunting from what I have read the past few years is likely the worst of anyone I have ever talked to. How is that a personal attack?  I just don't get why you don't move on from these horrible properties you hunt?


He does. I think he does half and half seasons PA and MD so his son gets the best experience possible. Just met him today down at Cabelas. Scott is a standup guy and it was awesome to meet him and the young man! :cheers:


----------



## davydtune

Any one seen or even used the Heartaway broadhead? I was pretty impressed with their vid and I found a good deal on a pack on Ebay so I grabbed them. My Lord these things are built like a tank and are super accurate. Thinking I may have to give them a try next season. They are similar to the Helix heads just with curved blades.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy5X0BTkk5A


----------



## 138104

davydtune said:


> Any one seen or even used the Heartaway broadhead? I was pretty impressed with their vid and I found a good deal on a pack on Ebay so I grabbed them. My Lord these things are built like a tank and are super accurate. Thinking I may have to give them a try next season. They are similar to the Helix heads just with curved blades.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy5X0BTkk5A


I would like to see the same test with a compound to see if the results were the same.


----------



## davydtune

Perry24 said:


> I would like to see the same test with a compound to see if the results were the same.


I'm betting they would especially with an arrow carrying a little weight. I'm not sure if I'll actuality hunt with them but I sure like to tinker around, lol!


----------



## Mathias

There's something about these simplistic broadheads that is very appealing to me. 
I tried a Solid head and it flew great to 50 yards and made a short track on a big doe. 
Keep us posted on your shooting results.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I also think the frozen bone is more apt to shatter than an ambient temperature one.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> I also think the frozen bone is more apt to shatter than an ambient temperature one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


For sure and I'm thinking that drilling the hole in it may have help as well. I just really like how they spin and I know from past experience that not only does that help in flight but it also makes an impressive hole.


----------



## Mathias

The curved blades and how it relates to fletching and then arrow flight is above my pay grade 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

When u point out a single individual in every thread I make its personal!! As far as moving to other properties if it was that easy I would. I would suggest just not responding to any of my responses. Thanks





LetThemGrow said:


> You just take everything way too personal. I'm saying that your PA hunting from what I have read the past few years is likely the worst of anyone I have ever talked to. How is that a personal attack?  I just don't get why you don't move on from these horrible properties you hunt?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Interesting head....flatter than a field point is a big claim, is that verified?


----------



## jacobh

Kyle it was great to meet U and your girlfriend today. Always nice to put faces to names. Kyle anytime U want to get together and shoot pm or text me bud!!!



QUOTE=Applebag;1086875426]He does. I think he does half and half seasons PA and MD so his son gets the best experience possible. Just met him today down at Cabelas. Scott is a standup guy and it was awesome to meet him and the young man! :cheers:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Charman03

Anyone think we should do a little success recap from the season last year. Post up all your kills.


----------



## davydtune

LetThemGrow said:


> Interesting head....flatter than a field point is a big claim, is that verified?


I don't see it but I haven't shot past 50 yards with them but they do fly nice and boy are they mean to my target.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I'm not following you then.Crossbow hunters already have to buy an archery stamp.


Crossbow stamp to hunt archery season with a crossbow...just an idea...doesn't need a lot of thought behind it...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Joe,THE deer in the SRA's are managed far more to reduce deer/human conflict than they are to save the habitat.The PGC isn't concerned about the habitat on private land.


Maybe you should meet the Commissioner for our Region and share with him your thoughts on the matter. Those words came out of his mouth...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> It's crazy how quickly the deer situation changed in VF Scott. It used to be nothing to drive through and see 20-30 deer out browsing in the middle of the day and 20 yards off the walking trails. Now you rarely even see a deer in that park. The culling was definitely needed but man was that turnover fast.


Sharpshooters decimated the herd...one extreme to the other. Supposedly to allow the habitat to recover...again if you drink the Kool aide they're selling....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thanks Joe but it looks like our son never got bitten by the hunting bug like me. I ask him every year if he'd like to come out with me on a hunt but the interest isn't there. He does like fishing in small doses so I'm getting him some exposure to the outdoors.


We turkey hunt until noon and fish afterwards. He doesn't have to hunt, just tag along. At this point we will have at least three, maybe 5 juniors/mentored youth. Heck even if he doesn't want to come you can and just hang with the crew to see some caling, etc..no need for the hotel if we're there. It's a quick trip as we usually roll in Friday night and out first thing on Sunday. You've already done a faster turnaround this year. My Pop might head up in advance in an effort to locate some birds for the boys.

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Crossbow stamp to hunt archery season with a crossbow...just an idea...doesn't need a lot of thought behind it...
> 
> Joe


I would have supported that as well just to keep the harvest statistics separate but it's a moot point now that the definition of archery includes crossbows.I'm not sre how it would have generated another time in revenue though,since they have to purchase an archery stamp anyway.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Maybe you should meet the Commissioner for our Region and share with him your thoughts on the matter. Those words came out of his mouth...
> 
> Joe


I've met with and talked with many of the commissioners as well as bilogists and foresters from the PGC.It's all about deer/human conflict in the SRA's.Saving the habitat there is a basically a non concern.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Sharpshooters decimated the herd...one extreme to the other. Supposedly to allow the habitat to recover...again if you drink the Kool aide they're selling....
> 
> Joe


Again.I'm not familiar wit VF mountain but I am familiar with VF park.There was no habitat there and the deer/human conflict was extremely high.The sharpshooting there was ordered by the fed gov't.The PGC has no jusisdiction over federal parks.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> Again.I'm not familiar wit VF mountain but I am familiar with VF park.There was no habitat there and the deer/human conflict was extremely high.The sharpshooting there was ordered by the fed gov't.The PGC has no jusisdiction over federal parks.


Ok, dougell. I've been wondering for the last six months. What's your position/title with the PGC?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

So if PGC raises license prices, and that "thins the heard" and fewer licenses are sold, how does revenue increase?:confused3:

That just means a smaller group is carrying a larger share of the same burden, instead of the burden being spread out over a larger group.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Pics are better than arguments.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Gobble, gobble, gobble!!!!!


----------



## Mathias

https://vimeo.com/157019169

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Nice pic and video! I am hearing them, but haven't seen any yet.


----------



## davydtune

Hoping to see this scene a couple times this spring :wink:


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Pics are better than arguments.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


. 

I'll play !!


----------



## Mathias

Damn, you're winning already :-(

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Some dead birds


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nice!!!! That on your place?

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Awesome pics! I'm ready for some turkey hunting. Just confirmed our Md lease and looking forward to heading to Potter county. Where is everybody hunting longbeards this spring?


----------



## davydtune

I'll be hunting in 1B Erie County and in 2F Forest County


----------



## nicko

Do you guys hunt turkey with your bows or do you use shotguns?


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Again.I'm not familiar wit VF mountain but I am familiar with VF park.There was no habitat there and the deer/human conflict was extremely high.The sharpshooting there was ordered by the fed gov't.The PGC has no jusisdiction over federal parks.


I'm not a real biologist,I just play one on AT.

But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night :wink:


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> I'm not a real biologist,I just play one on AT.
> 
> But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night :wink:


Billy , A lot of those on this thread !! AMONG LEGENDS :laugh2:


----------



## Billy H

Pope that buck is a beaut. Was at one of the farms I hunt this morning to hang a cam and found this little deadhead. Poor little Bastage must of died from poor habitat. But that's strictly a guess. :wink:


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> Do you guys hunt turkey with your bows or do you use shotguns?


Bow right here. I don't like picking shot out of my food! Haha


----------



## palmatedbuck04

davydtune said:


> I'll be hunting in 1B Erie County and in 2F Forest County


Where in forest Davy?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Pope that buck is a beaut. Was at one of the farms I hunt this morning to hang a cam and found this little deadhead. Poor little Bastage must of died from poor habitat. But that's strictly a guess. :wink:



LOL....I just spit my drink!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Billy , A lot of those on this thread !! AMONG LEGENDS :laugh2:


Welcome back!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Couple of my favorites....

From our lease in Potter Co.



Property in 5C..


Old Monarch....only clip/photo of him I ever got...saw him 2x from stand and would have loved to let the air out of him, not a giant, but an OG for sure - he was hit by a car on Little Conestoga Road...:thumbs_do

click for short clip

Joe


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Couple of my favorites....
> 
> From our lease in Potter Co.
> 
> 
> 
> Property in 5C..
> 
> 
> Old Monarch....only clip/photo of him I ever got...saw him 2x from stand and would have loved to let the air out of him, not a giant, but an OG for sure - he was hit by a car on Little Conestoga Road...:thumbs_do
> 
> click for short clip
> 
> Joe


Joe I remember that top picture from either last year or the year before. I made it my cell phone background for that season. What a nasty old stud!


----------



## nicko

Not huge but a couple of the better ones I got on camera in 5C. Good bucks for this property.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 3880962


----------



## Billy H

Yes, I took that picture in Pa


----------



## LetThemGrow

That's a big bull!


----------



## nicko

Billy, I thought this was a family website.


----------



## KMiha

Great picture BillyH

This buck is from 2014. Dad got him three days after I watched him chase a doe around all afternoon during the rut, 80 yards away.


----------



## Mathias

Nice buck.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I'm not a real biologist,I just play one on AT.
> 
> But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night :wink:


It was a pretty decent discussion until you chimed in with your calculated personal attack prett funny though,coming from a guy that doesn't understand the benefit of a simple hinge cut and thinks dumping a bucket of corn is a far better idea than doing a hinge cut.

So the habitat in VF park was just fine then?


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Billy , A lot of those on this thread !! AMONG LEGENDS :laugh2:


And you think you're the biggest one.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> It was a pretty decent discussion until you chimed in with your calculated personal attack prett funny though,coming from a guy that doesn't understand the benefit of a simple hinge cut and thinks dumping a bucket of corn is a far better idea than doing a hinge cut.
> 
> So the habitat in VF park was just fine then?


Lighten up Francis , you'll be ok.


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> Nice buck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yeah he was. 23 1/2 inches inside. Didn't score him, just measured the width.


----------



## Charman03

dougell said:


> And you think you're the biggest one.


So true


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> And you think you're the biggest one.


Dougell, far from it trust me !! I'll be the first to admit it I am far from and expert , been bowhunting for over 40 years and I learn something new every day . I may voice my opinion on here but its about things that have worked for me , and my experiances in the field .Whats funny about this thread its not about what you have accomplished ,ITS ALL ABOUT HOW GOOD OF A GAME YOU CAN TALK . . TRUST ME I'M DONE ON THIS THREAD , THATS WHY I HAVE BEEN SITTING BACK AND LEARNING FROM ALL YOU GUYS . Listening to most of you guys talk i feel clueless and I'm thinking that I killed most of my deer by dumb luck . Everyone have a great turkey season , good luck in the up coming deer season .


----------



## pope125

charman03 said:


> so true


honestly i dont give to ****s what you think of me , or anyone else !!! But i;m sure you are kidding like the last time ??


----------



## dougell

I haven't been talking about anything that I've accomplished.The discussion was about the PGC budget and license increase.It was civil until Billy showed up to throw personal jabs.


----------



## PAbigbear

pope125 said:


> Dougell, far from it trust me !! I'll be the first to admit it I am far from and expert , been bowhunting for over 40 years and I learn something new every day . I may voice my opinion on here but its about things that have worked for me , and my experiances in the field .Whats funny about this thread its not about what you have accomplished ,ITS ALL ABOUT HOW GOOD OF A GAME YOU CAN TALK . . TRUST ME I'M DONE ON THIS THREAD , THATS WHY I HAVE BEEN SITTING BACK AND LEARNING FROM ALL YOU GUYS . Listening to most of you guys talk i feel clueless and I'm thinking that I killed most of my deer by dumb luck . Everyone have a great turkey season , good luck in the up coming deer season .


Is that a promise? You've said that how many times already? Hopefully this time it's true!


----------



## KMiha

PAbigbear said:


> Is that a promise? You've said that how many times already? Hopefully this time it's true!


While I think Pope's posts can come across as abrasive at times, he does add some valuable information to the thread. 

With texts, posts, anything online, there's no facial/body expressions or tone of voice to interpret. This causes problems when a simple disagreement and differences of opinions can come across very negatively even though the person had no intent on being negative.


----------



## 138104

KMiha said:


> While I think Pope's posts can come across as abrasive at times, he does add some valuable information to the thread.
> 
> With texts, posts, anything online, there's no facial/body expressions or tone of voice to interpret. This causes problems when a simple disagreement and differences of opinions can come across very negatively even though the person had no intent on being negative.


He uses all capital letters, which everyone knows means you are yelling. He's probably a good guy in person, but comes across as having anger management issues on this thread.


----------



## Mathias

Damn, as much as I hate it, I'd rather read about pappy's aught six and what bullets to use than this drama!

Pope's a good guy, I've met him, spent some time with him.
I agree with KMiha


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Damn, as much as I hate it, I'd rather read about pappy's aught six and what bullets to use than this drama!
> 
> Pope's a good guy, I've met him, spent some time with him.
> I agree with KMiha


What shot size should I use for turkey?[emoji6]


----------



## Mathias

100gr Killzone :wink:


----------



## nicko

Pennnsylvania has got to have the most dysfunctional and argumentative band of hunters out of any state in the union. This drama would probably make for a good/chitty reality show. 

"In this weeks episode of 'PA hunters Unscripted' a debate over PAGC finances turns sour and old wounds are reopened igniting an emoticon war that ensures things will never be the same again".


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Pennnsylvania has got to have the most dysfunctional and argumentative band of hunters out of any state in the union. This drama would probably make for a good/chitty reality show.
> 
> "In this weeks episode of 'PA hunters Unscripted' a debate over PAGC finances turns sour and old wounds are reopened igniting an emoticon war that ensures things will never be the same again".


Do you write for those shows? That was a good description!!


----------



## Billy H

Chuckling over here. The drama was my fault, tried a little levity. Should have known Dougell would get a twist in his shorts. 

Carry on and let's get back to some serious number crunching and arm chair biology. 

Bill H, over and out.:wink::zip:


----------



## Applebag

Lol one last quick jab before he slinks back into the darkness. 

You guys crack me up haha


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Chuckling over here. The drama was my fault, tried a little levity. Should have known Dougell would get a twist in his shorts.
> 
> Carry on and let's get back to some serious number crunching and arm chair biology.
> 
> Bill H, over and out.:wink::zip:


I'm still chuckling as well Billy.It brings a smile to my face everytime I think about you trying to tell a guy to just dump some corn to keep deer on his property instead of doing some real habitat improvements lol,You are a funny guy with a great sense of humor.


----------



## nicko

Today on "PA Hunters Unscripted", Nicko's coa coa puff/deer turd trick goes awry when somebody turns the tables on his joking ways and substitutes the real thing for the chocolately breakfast balls. Nicko is rushed to the ER and tested for CWD.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Today on "PA Hunters Unscripted", Nicko's coa coa puff/deer turd trick goes awry when somebody turns the tables on his joking ways and substitutes the real thing for the chocolately breakfast balls. Nicko is rushed to the ER and tested for CWD.


If you don't make it, can I have the GT500?


----------



## nicko

:behindsof


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'd like to remind everyone there is a VERY SMALL (not yelling, just accentuating) portion of the PA contingency who visit this thread; even AT in general. Not sure, but I'd venture to say that a majority of the 9445 posts are spread across a dozen or so Aters. I highly doubt opinions, theories, practices, etc...shared here represent even an inkling of majority sentiment across the state. I think of AT more as an outlet and with that in mind it is very easy for me to consider that when we turn to outlet it is because we need it for some reason; to vent, to feel important, to share, to help, etc...and I approach threads/posts accordingly. I highly doubt the images/thoughts we have of each other based on our AT image/profile would be the same if we had the opportunity for a meet and greet. 

Having had the great opportunity to hunt in places like MT, KS, NJ, MD, WV, I can say that PA is not so different; a few state-wide issues accentuated different region-to-region. Access to quality areas always seems to be an issue, but I believe that is more based on individual definitions of quality than anything else. I can say this for 100% certainly, PA has a lot of public land access and a lot of game. Sure it might not be out each of our backdoors or just a short after work trip away, but it is here. I have never, nor probably ever will agree with a lot of what the PAGC does and that is MY issue. There was a time in my life when I thought I could be a difference maker; attending meetings, organizing small groups, submitting proposals, etc...and I quickly realized that I'd be a better human being if I just focused on my own personal situations. Since that time, my quality of life has improved and that's all that really matters. 

Hopefully, we will have the opportunity for a get together at some point (cook/smoke out, 3d shoot, turkey hunt, something) as there are few guys I'd really like to meet. Maybe even forge a relationship strong enough to have a couple hunting partners that are comfortable sharing opportunities with each other.

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PAbigbear said:


> You keep tooting your own horn, but it sure looks like your outfitters do all the work and you just do the shooting. THat sure takes alot of skill.


You still have to male the shot under pressure,thats a skill of its own.a lot of guys cant do that


----------



## Mathias

Either that Joe, or it'll be one hell of a rumble :angry1: :fuming: :set1_punch: :dead:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> I'd like to remind everyone there is a VERY SMALL (not yelling, just accentuating) portion of the PA contingency who visit this thread; even AT in general. Not sure, but I'd venture to say that a majority of the 9445 posts are spread across a dozen or so Aters. I highly doubt opinions, theories, practices, etc...shared here represent even an inkling of majority sentiment across the state. I think of AT more as an outlet and with that in mind it is very easy for me to consider that when we turn to outlet it is because we need it for some reason; to vent, to feel important, to share, to help, etc...and I approach threads/posts accordingly. I highly doubt the images/thoughts we have of each other based on our AT image/profile would be the same if we had the opportunity for a meet and greet.
> 
> Having had the great opportunity to hunt in places like MT, KS, NJ, MD, WV, I can say that PA is not so different; a few state-wide issues accentuated different region-to-region. Access to quality areas always seems to be an issue, but I believe that is more based on individual definitions of quality than anything else. I can say this for 100% certainly, PA has a lot of public land access and a lot of game. Sure it might not be out each of our backdoors or just a short after work trip away, but it is here. I have never, nor probably ever will agree with a lot of what the PAGC does and that is MY issue. There was a time in my life when I thought I could be a difference maker; attending meetings, organizing small groups, submitting proposals, etc...and I quickly realized that I'd be a better human being if I just focused on my own personal situations. Since that time, my quality of life has improved and that's all that really matters.
> 
> Hopefully, we will have the opportunity for a get together at some point (cook/smoke out, 3d shoot, turkey hunt, something) as there are few guys I'd really like to meet. Maybe even forge a relationship strong enough to have a couple hunting partners that are comfortable sharing opportunities with each other.
> 
> Joe


Im with ya Joe id like to get together with all of you but i think id like to try a reality tv hunting show with me,pope,LTG,and sproulman,man u talk about TV ratings wow!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> 100gr Killzone :wink:


Is all of your turkey hunting done with a bow? If so, is it always out of a blind?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Im with ya Joe id like to get together with all of you but i think id like to try a reality tv hunting show with me,pope,LTG,and sproulman,man u talk about TV ratings wow!


That is a Martin Scorsese-type all-star line-up right there:wink: just be sure it is on Monday nights so I have something to watch while the wife is watching that bachelor show - man I never missed Monday Night Football more than since that stupid dating show came on ....:thumbs_do

Joe


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Is all of your turkey hunting done with a bow? If so, is it always out of a blind?
> 
> Joe


Joe, locally I hunt with a bow.
Upstate in the past shotgun. But I picked up a second ground blind so this year it will be bow. My trees and warm season grasses have grown in to the point I can hide a blind in my fields rather than field edge, not that a blind has to be concealed for a turkey. Always a blind while bowhunting them.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Joe, locally I hunt with a bow.
> Upstate in the past shotgun. .........


GASP!!!!!! No gun talk Matt!


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Do you guys hunt turkey with your bows or do you use shotguns?


Mostly with bow and no blind as I like to be mobile


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> GASP!!!!!! No gun talk Matt!


Nick, it was a setup I swear!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Where in forest Davy?


Tionesta, we have a camp up on German Hill Rd


----------



## palmatedbuck04

davydtune said:


> Tionesta, we have a camp up on German Hill Rd


Oh thats right you told me that before


----------



## davydtune

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Oh thats right you told me that before


It's some nice country there :wink: The deer have come back very well with the shorter doe seasons. Lots of grouse and of course there's trout everywhere as well


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, locally I hunt with a bow.
> Upstate in the past shotgun. But I picked up a second ground blind so this year it will be bow. My trees and warm season grasses have grown in to the point I can hide a blind in my fields rather than field edge, not that a blind has to be concealed for a turkey. Always a blind while bowhunting them.


Locally?? Is that 5C?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> It's some nice country there :wink: The deer have come back very well with the shorter doe seasons. Lots of grouse and of course there's trout everywhere as well


Have you been successful with the mobile/bow approach? I cant even imagine trying to draw on bird without the concealment of a blind - they are so skittish...I love hunting them with a bow, but sitting in blind all day drives me NUTS...that, coupled with the desire to get my kids into it early with the MYHP are reasons why I purchased (don't shoot me) a crossbow.....haven't gotten one yet with either, but in all fairness, I think I have only hunted 2-3 days in the last 3 years as when I have been out over that timespan I've been working on a bird for my son. Could have easily taken a bird the last two years, but was hoping Ty would seal the deal....

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

davydtune said:


> It's some nice country there :wink: The deer have come back very well with the shorter doe seasons. Lots of grouse and of course there's trout everywhere as well


Yes lots of grouse by us,see them all the time.Deer are just starting to comeback


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> Have you been successful with the mobile/bow approach? I cant even imagine trying to draw on bird without the concealment of a blind - they are so skittish...I love hunting them with a bow, but sitting in blind all day drives me NUTS...that, coupled with the desire to get my kids into it early with the MYHP are reasons why I purchased (don't shoot me) a crossbow.....haven't gotten one yet with either, but in all fairness, I think I have only hunted 2-3 days in the last 3 years as when I have been out over that timespan I've been working on a bird for my son. Could have easily taken a bird the last two years, but was hoping Ty would seal the deal....
> 
> Joe


It's tough that's for sure, lol! I've only shot 6 with a bow in my whole life and that's why I say mostly with a bow :wink: Usually the last week I'll carry the 20 ga. I use Sneaky Leaf fake leaves on my bow to help hide behind and always make sure I have at least one big tree to work with as a blocker, two 5'/6' apart are perfect :wink: I have missed a bunch of them :embara: but for years I just used 85 grain Thunderheads and only took head shots, gets tricky with a 1-1/8" cut head, lol! I also have an xbow but I don't know it's almost like I might as well the the shotgun at least in my mind.


----------



## Mathias

Yes, I have 3 locations in 5C, possibly a 4th this year, closer to home.
One is the historical standout and where I got the pics yesterday.


----------



## davydtune

Turkey bow  Setting up the Hoyt the same way for this spring


----------



## davydtune

I do have a blind and have used it a good bit but I have never shot a bird out of it :noidea:


----------



## davydtune

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Yes lots of grouse by us,see them all the time.Deer are just starting to comeback


Yeah. Around camp the last couple seasons they have been fairly thick but there is a farm a half mile down the road and I'm sure those crops concentrate them a bit. I spend most of my time there chasing black bears or trapping


----------



## vonfoust

Save everyone some time and possibly headaches next year:
2017 PA Hunting Thread

Nicko starts the thread and tries to play moderator.
We still can't hunt Sundays, debate about whether or not that de-motivates kids.
Jacobh sees no deer.
Dougell and LTG assure him they are there.
12Ringer helps some people out, and they take advantage of him. (He also possibly breaks something falling out of a stand. Let's all hope for Joe to have one happy, family healthy year)
Mathias lets people know it is 'ArcheryTalk not gun talk'
BillyH doesn't see enough deer and it the the PGC's fault.
Dougell and LTG assure him they are there, and the PGC is not at fault. 
Davydtune shoots someone else's deer.
Palmated catches some scumbags baiting. 
Pope125 quits AT weekly.

(This was made in fun. Any one that takes offense, you might be part of the problem:darkbeer


----------



## schlep1967

vonfoust said:


> Save everyone some time and possibly headaches next year:
> 2017 PA Hunting Thread
> 
> Nicko starts the thread and tries to play moderator.
> We still can't hunt Sundays, debate about whether or not that de-motivates kids.
> Jacobh sees no deer.
> Dougell and LTG assure him they are there.
> 12Ringer helps some people out, and they take advantage of him. (He also possibly breaks something falling out of a stand. Let's all hope for Joe to have one happy, family healthy year)
> Mathias lets people know it is 'ArcheryTalk not gun talk'
> BillyH doesn't see enough deer and it the the PGC's fault.
> Dougell and LTG assure him they are there, and the PGC is not at fault.
> Davydtune shoots someone else's deer.
> Palmated catches some scumbags baiting.
> Pope125 quits AT weekly.
> 
> (This was made in fun. Any one that takes offense, you might be part of the problem:darkbeer


I'm offended I didn't make the list! :wink:


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Save everyone some time and possibly headaches next year:
> 2017 PA Hunting Thread
> 
> Nicko starts the thread and tries to play moderator.
> We still can't hunt Sundays, debate about whether or not that de-motivates kids.
> Jacobh sees no deer.
> Dougell and LTG assure him they are there.
> 12Ringer helps some people out, and they take advantage of him. (He also possibly breaks something falling out of a stand. Let's all hope for Joe to have one happy, family healthy year)
> Mathias lets people know it is 'ArcheryTalk not gun talk'
> BillyH doesn't see enough deer and it the the PGC's fault.
> Dougell and LTG assure him they are there, and the PGC is not at fault.
> Davydtune shoots someone else's deer.
> Palmated catches some scumbags baiting.
> Pope125 quits AT weekly.
> 
> (This was made in fun. Any one that takes offense, you might be part of the problem:darkbeer


HA HA!!! Love it.


----------



## davydtune

Lol! :laugh:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

vonfoust said:


> Save everyone some time and possibly headaches next year:
> 2017 PA Hunting Thread
> 
> Nicko starts the thread and tries to play moderator.
> We still can't hunt Sundays, debate about whether or not that de-motivates kids.
> Jacobh sees no deer.
> Dougell and LTG assure him they are there.
> 12Ringer helps some people out, and they take advantage of him. (He also possibly breaks something falling out of a stand. Let's all hope for Joe to have one happy, family healthy year)
> Mathias lets people know it is 'ArcheryTalk not gun talk'
> BillyH doesn't see enough deer and it the the PGC's fault.
> Dougell and LTG assure him they are there, and the PGC is not at fault.
> Davydtune shoots someone else's deer.
> Palmated catches some scumbags baiting.
> Pope125 quits AT weekly.
> 
> (This was made in fun. Any one that takes offense, you might be part of the problem:darkbeer


Post of the decade right here!! Good stuff my friend


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> Save everyone some time and possibly headaches next year:
> 2017 PA Hunting Thread
> 
> Nicko starts the thread and tries to play moderator.
> We still can't hunt Sundays, debate about whether or not that de-motivates kids.
> Jacobh sees no deer.
> Dougell and LTG assure him they are there.
> 12Ringer helps some people out, and they take advantage of him. (He also possibly breaks something falling out of a stand. Let's all hope for Joe to have one happy, family healthy year)
> Mathias lets people know it is 'ArcheryTalk not gun talk'
> BillyH doesn't see enough deer and it the the PGC's fault.
> Dougell and LTG assure him they are there, and the PGC is not at fault.
> Davydtune shoots someone else's deer.
> Palmated catches some scumbags baiting.
> Pope125 quits AT weekly.
> 
> (This was made in fun. Any one that takes offense, you might be part of the problem:darkbeer


:wink:

If sproulman comes make sure someone has "the kids in camo diapers" along that he always railed on. I'm definitely down for a 3D shoot....


----------



## PaBone

I do check in on this thread from time to time being a Pa. boy and I never knew capital letters meant you are yelling. That just goes to show that you can't open a thread without learning something.


----------



## vonfoust

schlep1967 said:


> I'm offended I didn't make the list! :wink:


Stick around, I'll see if I can work you in for 2018!:cheers:


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Save everyone some time and possibly headaches next year:
> 2017 PA Hunting Thread
> 
> Nicko starts the thread and tries to play moderator.
> We still can't hunt Sundays, debate about whether or not that de-motivates kids.
> Jacobh sees no deer.
> Dougell and LTG assure him they are there.
> 12Ringer helps some people out, and they take advantage of him. (He also possibly breaks something falling out of a stand. Let's all hope for Joe to have one happy, family healthy year)
> Mathias lets people know it is 'ArcheryTalk not gun talk'
> BillyH doesn't see enough deer and it the the PGC's fault.
> Dougell and LTG assure him they are there, and the PGC is not at fault.
> Davydtune shoots someone else's deer.
> Palmated catches some scumbags baiting.
> Pope125 quits AT weekly.
> 
> (This was made in fun. Any one that takes offense, you might be part of the problem:darkbeer




Man it would be a banner year if my family and I were healthy next year - wouldn't even care if I hunted one day...I'd give it all up tomorrow to find a cure for Cancer (as would many others I am sure) and find a solution for all of the a-holes who do nothing more than take advantage of good folks!! Big reason why a lot of us are they way we are because or dealings with others, both in person and in virtual-land - wouldn't believe some of the PM's I got just today by folks I have come to admire??? Trying not to be cynical when that crap happens all of the time is exhausting; nice guys might not finish last, but they certainly seem to come limping across the finish line.....get it hahaha:wink:

Joe


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> Save everyone some time and possibly headaches next year:
> 2017 PA Hunting Thread
> 
> Nicko starts the thread and tries to play moderator.
> We still can't hunt Sundays, debate about whether or not that de-motivates kids.
> Jacobh sees no deer.
> Dougell and LTG assure him they are there.
> 12Ringer helps some people out, and they take advantage of him. (He also possibly breaks something falling out of a stand. Let's all hope for Joe to have one happy, family healthy year)
> Mathias lets people know it is 'ArcheryTalk not gun talk'
> BillyH doesn't see enough deer and it the the PGC's fault.
> Dougell and LTG assure him they are there, and the PGC is not at fault.
> Davydtune shoots someone else's deer.
> Palmated catches some scumbags baiting.
> Pope125 quits AT weekly.
> 
> (This was made in fun. Any one that takes offense, you might be part of the problem:darkbeer


That about sums it up for last season. Gotta love it :darkbeer:


----------



## primal-bow

i can't believe this posting is still growing daily.


----------



## 12-Ringer

kgtech said:


> i can't believe this posting is still growing daily.


Like weed...don't have to cultivate it at all and it just grows and grows and grows and.....


----------



## dougell

Until the deer eat all the preferred weeds.


----------



## nicko

Tonight on a special bonus edition of "PA Hunters Unscripted", jacobh finds out the property lines on his Maryland lease have been wrong for years and he has actually been hunting in PA the entire time. Jacobh proclaims that PA hunting has never been better.


----------



## jacobh

Nah Nick never happen. There's no bickering down at the property in Md. Guaranteed if it was Pa Id know!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Lol....ohh that's too funny. We've got quite a collection of comedians here! It will all be funny until someone has skin too thin....


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nah Nick never happen. There's no bickering down at the property in Md. Guaranteed if it was Pa Id know!!



All in fun Scott. I suspect many on this thread will be the the focus of a future "PA Hunter Unscripted" episode. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Applebag

I've been full on turkey mode the past few weeks. I'd like to hear some opinions on spring gobbler locations. Do you guys prefer fields or timber? I have a butt load of turkeys on our oak plots in the winter (I can barely shoo them away) but every year come May they are nowhere to be found. Do turkeys only use fields exclusively for hooking up or what?


----------



## jacobh

Oh I know it bro I wasn't being "thin skinned". I know it was all in fun. 


QUOTE=nicko;1086975186]All in fun Scott. I suspect many on this thread will be the the focus of a future "PA Hunter Unscripted" episode. [/QUOTE]


----------



## primal-bow

i proclaims that PA hunting has never been better in 2016.

2015 was a every good season for me.

thanks to vonfoust!


----------



## davydtune

In really depends on where I'm at. Around home it all farmland and they are like deer. You can pattern them and they use different areas at different times. I find the roost, the food, the direction they tend to travel between the two, and strutting zones. I like to get out before season and scout just like deer. Get out early to hear them on roost and late to glass. I'll also make track traps, loose dirt raked smooth, to help tell the direction they go and/or come. Inside field corners are always dynamite and I find a lot of strutting areas either just off a field edge or deep in timer on old roads or raised areas. These strutting zones are the place to be late morning. Of course when evening hunting is allowed you want to hunt the roost. I have one place I hunt that is like a big chess board of mowed path and thick brush. It's one of the most exciting places I've ever hunted turkeys but it's also the most maddening to hunt, those old toms are wily


----------



## Applebag

davydtune said:


> In really depends on where I'm at. Around home it all farmland and they are like deer. You can pattern them and they use different areas at different times. I find the roost, the food, the direction they tend to travel between the two, and strutting zones. I like to get out before season and scout just like deer. Get out early to hear them on roost and late to glass. I'll also make track traps, loose dirt raked smooth, to help tell the direction they go and/or come. Inside field corners are always dynamite and I find a lot of strutting areas either just off a field edge or deep in timer on old roads or raised areas. These strutting zones are the place to be late morning. Of course when evening hunting is allowed you want to hunt the roost. I have one place I hunt that is like a big chess board of mowed path and thick brush. It's one of the most exciting places I've ever hunted turkeys but it's also the most maddening to hunt, those old toms are wily


Thanks for the tips Davy. Lots of good info there. Can't wait to get on them!


----------



## davydtune

Now big woods and mountains birds are a little different as the tend to work a much larger area and roost in several locations. All the same applies it's just much harder to get a pattern on them.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Oh I know it bro I wasn't being "thin skinned". I know it was all in fun.


Believe it or not, your comment wasn't there yet when I clicked reply. You are not a target; it just happens we feel differently about some issues. :wink:


----------



## Mathias

Came home a few minutes ago. A pretty nice 8pt and a 6pt crossed the road nearby. Both sides intact.


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> In really depends on where I'm at. Around home it all farmland and they are like deer. You can pattern them and they use different areas at different times. I find the roost, the food, the direction they tend to travel between the two, and strutting zones. I like to get out before season and scout just like deer. Get out early to hear them on roost and late to glass. I'll also make track traps, loose dirt raked smooth, to help tell the direction they go and/or come. Inside field corners are always dynamite and I find a lot of strutting areas either just off a field edge or deep in timer on old roads or raised areas. These strutting zones are the place to be late morning. Of course when evening hunting is allowed you want to hunt the roost. I have one place I hunt that is like a big chess board of mowed path and thick brush. It's one of the most exciting places I've ever hunted turkeys but it's also the most maddening to hunt, those old toms are wily



I agree, I find it a little easier to get on birds in areas with higher ag features simply because you can scout from a distance. Once birds get accustomed to using an area regularly and don't feel any pressure you can almost set your clocks by them....from my personal experience the toms love to show off first thing, they want the ladies to "know where it's at". They are often roosted close enough see and hear the flock in and like to be sure all the ladies know where the man in charge is located. Like many wild game animals, despite the battles for dominance that take place among the men and the incessant chasing/harassment, the hens typically seek out the toms when it finally comes time to breed. Once the early morning sound-off/show-off is done they tend to follow the ladies around waiting for a hen, then eventually parting ways mid-late morning when the bred hens tend to their nesting responsibilities. This is often a good time to set on strut zones, dusting areas, etc..

While the general tendencies are the same in the mountainous terrain, it is much more difficult to scout them in those areas. You are often picked off and they're gone long before you know they were even there. Additionally, the mountainous terrain can play some crafty tricks when trying to listen for them...I have been fooled more than once by sounds traveling a ridgeline, hollow, ravine, but that's what makes it fun. 

It is hard to believe how difficult it can be hunting something with the head the size of a golf ball. It is equally confusing to me how things can be so drastically different from one location to the next, even within the same state. A friend of a friend in the Toughkenamon area has more birds than I have ever seen in PA and he has no trouble getting his two birds by the end of the first week every year. Unfortunately, the once removed friend connection isn't enough to garner an invite. 

I have a buddy in Central KS that was taking turkey hunters in each spring and yielding close 100% harvest rate, even on two birds at times. He shared a story of a fellow ATer who missed three times the same morning from the same blind before he scored on his fourth attempt. I can't imagine that happening anywhere that I've hunted in PA.

If I had to pick my favorite PA game animal to hunt it probably is turkey. Of course I enjoy a quality deer hunt, but there is something altogether different about vocally interacting with and outsmarting your game. In the deer woods you might rattle or grunt in a buck and when you do it stands out as a lasting memory for most, even if it is an inferior animal and I believe simply because it isn't a common occurrence. Spring turkey hunting on the other hand almost ALWAYS REQUIRES vocal interaction and it really jumps things to the next level.

Without a doubt the most exciting hunt I have ever been on was our MT Elk hunt and as I have reflected on that hunt over the years I can say with a high degree of confidence it is because of the unique combination of the deer hunting and turkey hunting skills needed. For those who have turkey hunted, but never elk hunted, just imagine if turkey had the sense of smell like a deer and you've got an elk hunt. Climbing a bluff and letting out a bugle to be answered by a series of bulls in the valley below, faced with the decision of which to chase, based on terrain and weather features as well as the assumed temperament of the animal from the calling...and doing it all with the hopes of getting that animal as close as possible....man what a rush....turkey hunting in PA is about the best I can do right now to replicate that experience. Maybe someday I'll be able to pull of another elk hunt...maybe even a DIY AT hunt with some fellow PA ATers.:wink:

Joe


----------



## Applebag

This is why I love this thread. I ask one question and I get 2 answers that could qualify as their own articles on the exact subject I was wondering about. It's like I have my own personal field and stream magazine in my phone. 

Thanks guys. This is why I love the PA thread. You are all great idols of mine. And I mean that!


----------



## jtkratzer

Saw at least 15 deer feeding together on my 10 acre spot close to home tonight. All in the same predicable spots where I've hunted this place for the last two seasons. Can't wait for October.


----------



## jtkratzer

I have a client who wants to put me on some turkeys this spring. Never hunted gobblers but I think it's worth the time for the experience and hopefully an invite to bow hunt some amazing deer he gets pictures of every year.


----------



## jim570

I would rather hunt turkey. Deer hunting doesn't even compare to me. I started late in my hunting career. Only been doing it for 9 years. Never really tried it till someone took my son on a youth hunt in 2008. I went with them and caught the fever. My son lives in southeast Pa. with his mother. I would go out and see what the turkeys were doing and wait for him to get up here to shoot them. I was pretty limited in places to hunt for a while. Passed up a bunch of birds waiting for him to get up here.

Last year was the best year ever for turkey action on the main property I hunt. Had birds gobbling on the roost and moving around gobbling for the first few hours every morning. Sounded like at least 4 different flocks with multiple gobblers in each. The odd thing is no one else was hearing any birds in the area or even across the line in New York State. Kept telling my buddy, who was my son's mentor, that was hunting his property in Pa. and a lease in NYS. He went with me one morning and couldn't believe it. Said it was the best day of turkey hunting he ever had. He had a flock of about 50 hanging around his place before season. When the season started, they totally disappeared. I saw a flock of at least 75 birds in the woods next to the road by his house a week ago. Hope they don't disappear again this year.

I still haven't been able to do much with a mouth call. I do OK with box and pot calls. Found out you don't have to be a great caller to bring in most birds. My favorite way to hunt is to wait till about 8:00 and start calling rather than try to get close to the roost. A few yelps and if I get a response I use clucks and purrs sparingly. Less calling is better if you are not a good caller. I do get a lot of birds that hang up at 80-100 yards. I turkey hunt every day unless it rains. Worked outdoors on the railroad all my life and learned to hate getting wet.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck to those going for turkey. I won't be out but my dad will be in Berks county. Me I could never find any interest in it. Killed one gobbler with my bow and didn't get anything out of it for some reason


----------



## Matt Musto

davydtune said:


> It's some nice country there :wink: The deer have come back very well with the shorter doe seasons. Lots of grouse and of course there's trout everywhere as well


Davy, what are some of the streams you fish out that way? I'm in trout/baseball mode, meaning any free time when my son is not playing baseball I'm fishing for trout with him.


----------



## davydtune

Watch these :wink: 

http://www.knightandhale.com/field-notes/gobbler-guide/

These guys know their stuff and are true turkey legends in my book :thumbs_up I have a small field flip book of the Gobbler Guide, have had it for years, it's pretty spot on within a week or two. I think one of the biggest mistakes many make is to not call properly. They know and can make the calls well but they don't know the talk. There is a time to be loud and aggressive and a time to be near silent and reserved. They will still drive you nuts and whip you at times though, you think you get it figured out only to realize you never will with the wild turkey, lol!


----------



## davydtune

Matt Musto said:


> Davy, what are some of the streams you fish out that way? I'm in trout/baseball mode, meaning any free time when my son is not playing baseball I'm fishing for trout with him.


I fish mostly in Ross Run and Tionesta Creek just because they are real close. Ross in best from German Hill road down to where it dumps into Tionetsa Creek. There's a good portion, the bridge on Ross Rd to the mouth, I believe is reserved for the kids. The stock the snot of it to boot. Just about anywhere along the Tionesta Creek holds fish, good amount of small mouths in there as well :wink: If you go up north of German Hill rd on Ross Run you'll pretty much only find natives which are fun but they are spread out pretty good. I've also fished **** Creek, Little Hickory Run, and Blue Jay Creek all of which had fish but I'm not real familiar with those as I've only been there a couple times.


----------



## nicko

On todays episode of "PA Hunters Unscripted", Mathias files a complaint with AT moderator 12-ringer over the recent fishing talk in the Pennsylvania Hunting Thread. Here's a preview:

MATHIAS: "Joe, it's wrong I tell you. Just wrong!!"
12-RINGER: "What's wrong Matt?"
MATHIAS: "These guys in the PA thread can't stick to archery. It was bad enough when they wanted to talk about guns and bullets and hunting deer with guns. Now they're talking about fishing. FISHING!!!"
12-RINGER: "What if they were fishing with their bows?"
MATHIAS: "Ohhhhh....like they have fishing line tied to their arrows and they were shooting their baited hooks into the water? I like that."
12-RINGER: "I was thinking more that they might be shooting the fish with arrows."
MATHIAS: "I like that even better." 
12-RINGER: "So are you good?"
MATHIAS: "As long as they use a bow and arrow to do whatever they're doing, it works for me."


----------



## Mathias

Nick, your preemptive striking capability is exemplary. You beat me to it by mere seconds!!!

Now BACK ON TOPIC :angel:


----------



## jacobh

Matt Tis the season for baseball!!!! My sons been doing baseball all year in a indoor facility. He literally plays all year long but I enjoy it. Where's your son play? How old and does he play tournament ball? Maybe we will run into one another at the fields. My son plays spring ford tournament ball then he does a tournament team based out of Royersford


QUOTE=Matt Musto;1086997010]Davy, what are some of the streams you fish out that way? I'm in trout/baseball mode, meaning any free time when my son is not playing baseball I'm fishing for trout with him.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, your preemptive striking capability is exemplary. You beat me to it by mere seconds!!!
> 
> Now BACK ON TOPIC


:wink:


----------



## nicko

Since the PA spring turkey season has started allowing all day hunting of turkeys until sundown in the last two weeks of the season, have any of you had luck hunting in the afternoon and early evening hours?


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Thanks for the tips Davy. Lots of good info there. Can't wait to get on them!


Also when it rains work the fields and pipelines. They don't like the fact they can't hear over the rain so they move out into the open where they can see anything coming. In general for turkey hunting, I go to a camp out in Clearfield, PA. I will drive around the night before to some places i have seen turkeys and see if i can roost a few. Other than that I get out before light and take a slow walk and listen. Easiest way to find a gobbler is with an owl hoot or a crow call. Once it lightens up i will use an occasional yelp, cuts and purrs to get a response then hunker on down and call that old tom right in.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, I find it a little easier to get on birds in areas with higher ag features simply because you can scout from a distance. Once birds get accustomed to using an area regularly and don't feel any pressure you can almost set your clocks by them....from my personal experience the toms love to show off first thing, they want the ladies to "know where it's at". They are often roosted close enough see and hear the flock in and like to be sure all the ladies know where the man in charge is located. Like many wild game animals, despite the battles for dominance that take place among the men and the incessant chasing/harassment, the hens typically seek out the toms when it finally comes time to breed. Once the early morning sound-off/show-off is done they tend to follow the ladies around waiting for a hen, then eventually parting ways mid-late morning when the bred hens tend to their nesting responsibilities. This is often a good time to set on strut zones, dusting areas, etc..
> 
> While the general tendencies are the same in the mountainous terrain, it is much more difficult to scout them in those areas. You are often picked off and they're gone long before you know they were even there. Additionally, the mountainous terrain can play some crafty tricks when trying to listen for them...I have been fooled more than once by sounds traveling a ridgeline, hollow, ravine, but that's what makes it fun.
> 
> It is hard to believe how difficult it can be hunting something with the head the size of a golf ball. It is equally confusing to me how things can be so drastically different from one location to the next, even within the same state. A friend of a friend in the Toughkenamon area has more birds than I have ever seen in PA and he has no trouble getting his two birds by the end of the first week every year. Unfortunately, the once removed friend connection isn't enough to garner an invite.
> 
> I have a buddy in Central KS that was taking turkey hunters in each spring and yielding close 100% harvest rate, even on two birds at times. He shared a story of a fellow ATer who missed three times the same morning from the same blind before he scored on his fourth attempt. I can't imagine that happening anywhere that I've hunted in PA.
> 
> If I had to pick my favorite PA game animal to hunt it probably is turkey. Of course I enjoy a quality deer hunt, but there is something altogether different about vocally interacting with and outsmarting your game. In the deer woods you might rattle or grunt in a buck and when you do it stands out as a lasting memory for most, even if it is an inferior animal and I believe simply because it isn't a common occurrence. Spring turkey hunting on the other hand almost ALWAYS REQUIRES vocal interaction and it really jumps things to the next level.
> 
> Without a doubt the most exciting hunt I have ever been on was our MT Elk hunt and as I have reflected on that hunt over the years I can say with a high degree of confidence it is because of the unique combination of the deer hunting and turkey hunting skills needed. For those who have turkey hunted, but never elk hunted, just imagine if turkey had the sense of smell like a deer and you've got an elk hunt. Climbing a bluff and letting out a bugle to be answered by a series of bulls in the valley below, faced with the decision of which to chase, based on terrain and weather features as well as the assumed temperament of the animal from the calling...and doing it all with the hopes of getting that animal as close as possible....man what a rush....turkey hunting in PA is about the best I can do right now to replicate that experience. Maybe someday I'll be able to pull of another elk hunt...maybe even a DIY AT hunt with some fellow PA ATers.:wink:
> 
> Joe


IM IN!....you know if you need someone to carry your packs....


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Since the PA spring turkey season has started allowing all day hunting of turkeys until sundown in the last two weeks of the season, have any of you had luck hunting in the afternoon and early evening hours?


I have never had the need to hunt the evening, i have tagged out within the first week each time. But if i wasn't to tag out my first spot would be to go to some of the struts zones I identify through my hunts. When the turkeys come off the roost, they do the strut and put show then follow the hens for a feed and maybe a quicky or two but around noon anyways all the bred hens return to the nests. This leaves lonely lover boy with nothing better to do than strut his stuff. I have seen toms strutting early afternoon while driving by fields and such so my first thought would be to set up on a known strut zone for a lonely tom.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Since the PA spring turkey season has started allowing all day hunting of turkeys until sundown in the last two weeks of the season, have any of you had luck hunting in the afternoon and early evening hours?


I have not...I have had the good fortune to locate them, had them respond, but they were intent on going where they were going. I do believe if I had happened to be between them and their destination things would have been different.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Matt Tis the season for baseball!!!! My sons been doing baseball all year in a indoor facility. He literally plays all year long but I enjoy it. Where's your son play? How old and does he play tournament ball? Maybe we will run into one another at the fields. My son plays spring ford tournament ball then he does a tournament team based out of Royersford
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Matt Musto;1086997010]Davy, what are some of the streams you fish out that way? I'm in trout/baseball mode, meaning any free time when my son is not playing baseball I'm fishing for trout with him.


[/QUOTE]

Scott, My son is 10U and he plays 3/4 of the year. He is the starting catcher for the A travel team and plays in-house baseball for Northampton Twp., Bucks County. He just finished wrestling last Saturday and has been practicing baseball indoors since January. In April it's at least 5 days a week as you know and that goes until June then it's tournament season. I enjoy it as well, but he loves it. If he didn't want to play I would not be disappointed and I'm sure we would be fishing a lot more and I would probably get back into turkey hunting. On top of that my daughter plays baseball too and is in coach pitch, bambino league, those games are brutal....lol. We are in Suburban Travel League which are all teams from lower Bucks and Montgomery Counties, so we don't get out your way much. Good luck to your son this year.


----------



## jacobh

Best of Luck Matt yea we travel all over the place Jake is 12u this yr. Keeps U busy for sure.


----------



## Matt Musto

A lot of this going on for me in the next few months......
Sorry Matt:tongue:


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> I have never had the need to hunt the evening, i have tagged out within the first week each time. But if i wasn't to tag out my first spot would be to go to some of the struts zones I identify through my hunts. When the turkeys come off the roost, they do the strut and put show then follow the hens for a feed and maybe a quicky or two but around noon anyways all the bred hens return to the nests. This leaves lonely lover boy with nothing better to do than strut his stuff. I have seen toms strutting early afternoon while driving by fields and such so my first thought would be to set up on a known strut zone for a lonely tom.


Hey Matt...have you scored with your bow?

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Hey Matt...have you scored with your bow?
> 
> Joe


Not yet, still newer to turkey hunting but i seem to have picked it up the fastest of all my outdoor hobbies haha. Taking the bow with me this year, and the blind...baby steps here. I feel like my old bow was the better choice for turkey hunting with the shorter ATA. The impact is great but if I ever try to hunt without a blind its a big bow and i need to practice shooting from a seated position.


----------



## yetihunter1

Matt Musto said:


> A lot of this going on for me in the next few months......
> Sorry Matt:tongue:


That a bamboo rod matt? Nice trout, i will be starting on that soon, busy season ends in a month and then i can finally answer the call of the stream. Or the tree branchs over the stream....i spend allot of time tangled up there.


----------



## Applebag

That's a nice fly rig Matt. I like trout. But I much prefer bass fishing. I am pumped for the pre spawn!!!!


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> That's a nice fly rig Matt. I like trout. But I much prefer bass fishing. I am pumped for the pre spawn!!!!


Bass fish with a fly rod...feels like you caught a world record evertime haha.


----------



## davydtune

yetihunter1 said:


> Also when it rains work the fields and pipelines. They don't like the fact they can't hear over the rain so they move out into the open where they can see anything coming. In general for turkey hunting, I go to a camp out in Clearfield, PA. I will drive around the night before to some places i have seen turkeys and see if i can roost a few. Other than that I get out before light and take a slow walk and listen. Easiest way to find a gobbler is with an owl hoot or a crow call. Once it lightens up i will use an occasional yelp, cuts and purrs to get a response then hunker on down and call that old tom right in.


Yep, yep, yep :thumbs_up


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Since the PA spring turkey season has started allowing all day hunting of turkeys until sundown in the last two weeks of the season, have any of you had luck hunting in the afternoon and early evening hours?


Yes one but it was almost too easy. I knew where they were roosting so I just waited and ambushed them. I set up a deek, made three yelps, then waited


----------



## davydtune

yetihunter1 said:


> Bass fish with a fly rod...feels like you caught a world record evertime haha.


Yep, the same with northerns :wink:


----------



## davydtune

Steelies are a hoot as well. I can turn any of you on to some great steelhead fishing, I live a mile south of Lake Erie :wink:


----------



## Applebag

I cannot allow all these fish pictures to be posted without contributing. Sorry to all the purists that don't like the non-deer bow hunting posts.


----------



## yetihunter1

I got you beat....may not be a bigger fish but ......i caught it with my hands! I let the inner grizzly come out!









Haha, someone had deep hooked it and it was stuck in a shallow part near the bank so i jumped in grabbed it took a quick photo and put it back into the main part of the stream so it could get some water running through those gills.


----------



## Applebag

Thats pretty awesome Matt, you and I have very similar styles. One time my buddy and I came across a small pickerel slowly dying in the shallows chewing on a bluegill that was a little too big for him to handle. So I took a bare Gamagatsu and gently picked him up by the gill plate. Once we separated them, they both swam off in different directions after a bit of help recuperating.

Let's go fishin' sometime soon brother!


----------



## Matt Musto

yetihunter1 said:


> That a bamboo rod matt? Nice trout, i will be starting on that soon, busy season ends in a month and then i can finally answer the call of the stream. Or the tree branchs over the stream....i spend allot of time tangled up there.





Applebag said:


> That's a nice fly rig Matt. I like trout. But I much prefer bass fishing. I am pumped for the pre spawn!!!!


Thank guys. It is not a bamboo rod. I collect old glass (fiberglass) fly rods and old American made reels. That is my fathers 1960's Pflueger Medalist holding line for a 1970's Eagle Claw Sweetheart. Here is a picture of my glass rods and vintage reels.


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Thats pretty awesome Matt, you and I have very similar styles. One time my buddy and I came across a small pickerel slowly dying in the shallows chewing on a bluegill that was a little too big for him to handle. So I took a bare Gamagatsu and gently picked him up by the gill plate. Once we separated them, they both swam off in different directions after a bit of help recuperating.
> 
> Let's go fishin' sometime soon brother!


Definately, i am no master angler here but i enjoy it. My pops and i are heading to PAFlyFish Jam in May. He isn't a hunter so i couldn't talk him into my turkey/trout combo trip in early may so i am going to teach him how to flyfish. Should be fun, you should check it out.


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> Thank guys. It is not a bamboo rod. I collect old glass (fiberglass) fly rods and old American made reels. That is my fathers 1960's Pflueger Medalist holding line for a 1970's Eagle Claw Sweetheart. Here is a picture of my glass rods and vintage reels.


Nice collection of glass. 

Ill chime in with some of my builds. I build all my own rods, cut and turn all my cork, do all my own thread work.


----------



## Mathias

Not much of a fisherman abroad but I like hitting the pond occasionally.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

I've got a ton of really nice big fish pics but not a big fan of posting my image on the web.


----------



## Applebag

Billy, those are some really nice rods. Do you ever take orders? My buddy busted his spinning rod last year and I want to get him a new one as a gift. Let me know.


----------



## davydtune

Very nice!


----------



## Applebag

And also Billy. I don't know what has you worried. But I basically just posted a picture of a salmon money shot lol. Whoops. Mods can remove it if it is deemed inappropriate. I didn't even realize. Sorry.


----------



## davydtune

I happen to lucky enough to have a little women who loves to tie flies and is very good at it :wink: She learned from her grandpa long ago


----------



## Billy H

Applebag said:


> Billy, those are some really nice rods. Do you ever take orders? My buddy busted his spinning rod last year and I want to get him a new one as a gift. Let me know.


I do a few a year during the winter. I am done now till next December. Custom cork grips and thread and feather inlay work adds up to $$ pretty quick. I build plain Jane rods as well but they are all laid out to get the best performance out of the build. The fancy stuff looks great but does nothing to enhance performance. I tailor each rod to the indivual that will own it.

Catch up with me next fall.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Good luck to those going for turkey. I won't be out but my dad will be in Berks county. Me I could never find any interest in it. Killed one gobbler with my bow and didn't get anything out of it for some reason


It's tough to beat the adrenaline rush when you hear a bird getting closer and closer by the minute.In my experience nothing get's a kid more hooked on hunting than taking them out for turkeys.The bad thing is,if your kid plays baseball,it's tough to get them as much.


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> It's tough to beat the adrenaline rush when you hear a bird getting closer and closer by the minute.In my experience nothing get's a kid more hooked on hunting than taking them out for turkeys.The bad thing is,if your kid plays baseball,it's tough to get them as much.


I agree. Hearing them gobble as they get closer and closer is nothing short of exhilarating. Then if they get close enough to see the decoy, but not in a shooting lane, seeing them puff up and strut up close like that is incredible.


----------



## jacobh

Yea my son plays all year long. Im lucky though he's 4x state champ and last yr regional champ. Love watching him play. Beats any hunt I can be on!!


QUOTE=dougell;1087024890]It's tough to beat the adrenaline rush when you hear a bird getting closer and closer by the minute.In my experience nothing get's a kid more hooked on hunting than taking them out for turkeys.The bad thing is,if your kid plays baseball,it's tough to get them as much.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

I live for spring gobbler season.It starts the first week of April by going out every morning and just listening.I hunt every morning before work with someone but rarely carry a weapon.For some reason,I have very little desire to kill them anymore.It's just more fun for me to watch someone else do it and then they have to deal with the aftermath of a dead gobbler.I don't use blinds or decoys and killing one with a bow without them ranges from tough to almost impossible,depending on the set-up.I did it successfully one time but truthfully,I just happened to be in the right place at the right time when the bird came in.I call in several birds each year but can think of very few where getting drawn would have been possible.Anyone that can kill turkeys with a bow on a consistant basis without a blind or decoys would be elevated to hero status in my book.I never hunted out of a blind but I help the PGC do gobbler mortality studies.They set a blind up in a clearing with corn spread out in front of it.usually the turkeys pitch down and go strait for the corn,where a cannon net catches the birds,within about 15 yards of the blind.Turkeys aren't afraid of blinds in the least bit and if they're set up correctly,the turkeys can't see you.I have no issues with anyone who uses a blind but It's more of a challenge to get a bead on one with a shotgun than it is to shoot one with a bow from a blind.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Yea my son plays all year long. Im lucky though he's 4x state champ and last yr regional champ. Love watching him play. Beats any hunt I can be on!!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dougell;1087024890]It's tough to beat the adrenaline rush when you hear a bird getting closer and closer by the minute.In my experience nothing get's a kid more hooked on hunting than taking them out for turkeys.The bad thing is,if your kid plays baseball,it's tough to get them as much.


[/QUOTE]

That takes a ton of dedication and you should certainly be proud.He's lucky to have a father who's willing to sacrifice in order for him to have that chance.Sports overwhelm my son.This time of year he travels far every night to wrestle for three different clubs and then does tournaments on the weekend.On top of that,we started hitting the batting cages about 2 months ago a few times/week.By the time baseball end,he's ready for it to be over.Last year he didn't want to play all-stars and wouldn't play on any tournament teams.He just wants to be a kid until football starts.It's not the game that gets to him.It's just the constant commitment.That what's nice about hunting season.It's one on one time with no distractions.We both need it.


----------



## jacobh

Yea like U said dedication. To me they're only young once. My cousin plays minor league baseball or did for york revolution so I think Jakes dream is to follow in his foot steps. Like I said I come on and get heated then sit back and think about how it's really not worth it. Watching my kids grow smile and have fun is good enough for me to be happy. He does hunt when we have time and he fishes and shoots guns down here at my moms. It's a busy life but not one Id trade for anything. We also travel Memorial Day weekend we are in Long Island. We travel to New York New Jersey Maryland and Delaware and He loves every minute. Dougell best of luck to U and your boy it's time that can never be replaced


----------



## dougell

It's a journey for sure.I was always afraid of looking back and regretting not doing it.My daughter is 17 now and never really played sports.She had an obsession with horses and barrel raced and road in rodeos since she was seven.She still does it today but she doesn't need me nearly as much.She works a couple horses every day before I even get home from work.I was glad she took to that because she was never gonna hunt or play spots and I wasn't about to shave my legs and do gymnastics with her.We trained horses together since she was small and traveled all over the east coast going to barrel races and rodeos.It was a ton of work and time but worth every minute.Actually,a lot of the places we traveled to were down your way.

Once the rat race of baseball is over,you just may find out that he'll appreciate the outdoors even more.All you can really do is introduce them to it and hope for the best.When it's all said and done,it doesn't matter what's on the wall of your trophy room,what your house looks like or how much money you have.The only thing that matters is how your kids turn out.It sounds like you have that down pat.


----------



## dougell

Actually,we usually do the Rodeo's in Wellsville on memorial day and labor day.That's some nice country down that way.One of the guys who runs the rodeo always has a pig roast at his house.It's one of the most beautiful settings for a house I've ever seen.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks as it sounds like you do as well. Yea he likes to hunt now but baseball is his life. Facts are like U said in the end the kids growing up to be respectful good kids is most important. I wish U the best 




dougell said:


> It's a journey for sure.I was always afraid of looking back and regretting not doing it.My daughter is 17 now and never really played sports.She had an obsession with horses and barrel raced and road in rodeos since she was seven.She still does it today but she doesn't need me nearly as much.She works a couple horses every day before I even get home from work.I was glad she took to that because she was never gonna hunt or play spots and I wasn't about to shave my legs and do gymnastics with her.We trained horses together since she was small and traveled all over the east coast going to barrel races and rodeos.It was a ton of work and time but worth every minute.Actually,a lot of the places we traveled to were down your way.
> 
> Once the rat race of baseball is over,you just may find out that he'll appreciate the outdoors even more.All you can really do is introduce them to it and hope for the best.When it's all said and done,it doesn't matter what's on the wall of your trophy room,what your house looks like or how much money you have.The only thing that matters is how your kids turn out.It sounds like you have that down pat.


----------



## dougell

You too.None of the arguing about deer,the PGC or someone's perceived hunting ethics is worth getting worked up over.It's an entertaining distraction but in the end,nobody really gives a rat's fat azz.


----------



## 138104

Wife sent me this picture from our bedroom window. Said there was 15 out front.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy - those Rods are SICK!!!!! 

I have a few, nothing quite as impressive. At this point I have 4 Orvis combos - my favorite being a 4pc, 4wt that is AWESOME fishing for natives on the many finger creeks. Learn something new about the contingent here every day. I had a pic on my phone of a native brookie no wider than the palm of my hand...not sure was more impressive landing that or the 20lb Mahi on a saltwater fly....

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Billy - those Rods are SICK!!!!!
> 
> I have a few, nothing quite as impressive. At this point I have 4 Orvis combos - my favorite being a 4pc, 4wt that is AWESOME fishing for natives on the many finger creeks. Learn something new about the contingent here every day. I had a pic on my phone of a native brookie no wider than the palm of my hand...not sure was more impressive landing that or the 20lb Mahi on a saltwater fly....
> 
> Joe


My favorite day fishing was a small brookie stream up near Jim thorpe. Think the biggest one was 8-9 inches and the hiking up hill for a few miles was tiring, watching those little buggers slam my dry fly and then fight like no other fish can was amazing. Plus on a 7'6" 4wt (sadly my only rod, the archery habit comes first) they all feel hefty.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> My favorite day fishing was a small brookie stream up near Jim thorpe. Think the biggest one was 8-9 inches and the hiking up hill for a few miles was tiring, watching those little buggers slam my dry fly and then fight like no other fish can was amazing. Plus on a 7'6" 4wt (sadly my only rod, the archery habit comes first) they all feel hefty.



I wish I hadn't lost that photo, everyone I had hared it with thought it was cool, but when my phone died, I had lost anything that wasn't backed up

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I wish I hadn't lost that photo, everyone I had hared it with thought it was cool, but when my phone died, I had lost anything that wasn't backed up
> 
> Joe


well if your up for a day of dealing with me, lots of hiking upstream and catching tons of brookies maybe we can get you some new pictures!


----------



## schlep1967

dougell said:


> Actually,we usually do the Rodeo's in Wellsville on memorial day and labor day.That's some nice country down that way.One of the guys who runs the rodeo always has a pig roast at his house.It's one of the most beautiful settings for a house I've ever seen.


When you are in Wellsville you are about 10 miles from my house. Would be great to meet you. The problem is on those weekends we are an hour away camping.


----------



## dougell

The one rodeo circuit she runs in starts in August and ends in June.She didn't do that one this past year so I doubt we'll go down on memorial day since the point accumulation will be over that weekend.She's been bugging me to do it again next year but I hate running down that way almost every weekend all summer.We go to the farm show complex a few times a year as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> well if your up for a day of dealing with me, lots of hiking upstream and catching tons of brookies maybe we can get you some new pictures!


That would be cool....

Joe


----------



## dougell

I just bought a new turkey vest and have an x-large NWTF vest free for the taking if anyone is interested.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> I just bought a new turkey vest and have an x-large NWTF vest free for the taking if anyone is interested.


Unless someone's kid could use it, I would be interested and would pay shipping.


----------



## dougell

I'd like to see a kid have it as well but it's a XL.Shoot me your address and I'll send it to you.Don't worry about the shipping.


----------



## jacobh

Very nice Dougell. Still some good guys around


----------



## nicko

On today's episode of "PA Hunters Unscripted", while testing out his homebrew cameras for customers, 12-Ringer finds orb-like images on the SD card in one of his cameras. Unbeknownst to Joe, a brief snow shower fell over night and had melted by daybreak. But Joe mistakes the snowflake orbs for ghosts and spirits and now believes his favorite suburban honey hole to be haunted. Now in fear of early morning sits or hunting until dark, Joe limits his hunts to full daylight only and between the hours of 10am and 2pm.


----------



## Mathias

good one Nick!


----------



## Applebag

Next week on pa hunters. Applebag strangles his #%^*%# local Hoyt dealer for calling his bow %*^%* again. There's not enough special characters to accurately convey how annoyed I am. Full grown adults acting like children arguing which video game is better. 

Sorry. End rant.


----------



## jacobh

Don't sweat em bud. It's simply because they didn't sell U the bow. I stopped going to my local dealer. Sucks because I send my bow out but a lot less headaches and it comes back a lot better then it would have at my local guy


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Don't sweat em bud. It's simply because they didn't sell U the bow. I stopped going to my local dealer. Sucks because I send my bow out but a lot less headaches and it comes back a lot better then it would have at my local guy


BINGO!!!!

Joe


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Don't sweat em bud. It's simply because they didn't sell U the bow. I stopped going to my local dealer. Sucks because I send my bow out but a lot less headaches and it comes back a lot better then it would have at my local guy


Yup. Or learn to do it all yourself. Although, that can cause some headaches as well! Definitely some head scratching moments anyway.


----------



## Applebag

Thanks guys, I just typed out the whole story and then thought, nobody gives a damn anyways. Typing it felt good, pressing "reply" wont add anything to that. Why even bother. I appreciate the support!


----------



## yetihunter1

im interested....bored at work right now waiting on the return of my work....


----------



## Applebag

Well basically he just noticed I shoot a Bowtech and proceeded to bring up the limb issues and I responded with facts like they haven't had those issues for a few years. And he went on about how they aren't smooth or accurate and they are pretty much trash. So I said "I guess you'd rather I shoot a hoyt or Matthews?" And he's like wel obviously. It went on for a bit after that and I just shut the conversation down because it was going nowhere. 

I was just stunned that he fully confused being an advocate of a brand, and being a total *******. Not only did he not realize this, but expected me to just throw my new bow in the garbage because he trashed it.


----------



## jacobh

He has to talk up what he sells bro. If he said man that's a nice bow a lot better then this crap I sell. Well then nobody would buy his stuff lol. U got a good bow who cares what he thinks. Your happy??? Then that's all that matters bud. I've owned 10-12 bowtechs only had 1 with limb issues and it was when they 1st came out. Was a patriot. Kept breaking and Bowtech gave me a brand new bow in replacement.


----------



## Applebag

Of course he has to sell his brands, I get that. But he didn't say anything about his bows. All he did was insult mine.

This is the same guy who told me my first Bear RTH package was a "crappy Kmart bow". The guy is not a businessman, hes a clown. But it is what it is. I'm over it, as soon as the business with my brothers bow is concluded, that will be our last contact. 

By the way, my new bow is shooting fantastic. Super smooth draw, I can hold for days, and it's way more accurate than I am. I could not be happier with it!!


----------



## jacobh

Kyle all Im gonna say is contact Scottie/pa or SHarchery. Guys awesome yes U send it out but turnover time is fast and your bow will be better then you've ever had it


----------



## KMiha

Applebag, what Bowtech is it? I was at Lancaster today and really liked the specs on the Boss.


----------



## Octoberjohn

Applebag, I am local to Scottie/pa and although I have never went to him personally I have a lot of friends that deal with him on a regular basis. They all have nothing but good things to say about him and his work. I would definitely look him up if you get a chance. 


Just and FYI for my area as well, I made a scouting trip yesterday to my hunting area. Although I came up empty on the sheds I saw a ton of deer and not a one of them had any type of headgear. Without exaggerating I saw 40+ deer yesterday(32 in group!). It looks like I have some sheds to go and find next week!


----------



## Applebag

KMiha said:


> Applebag, what Bowtech is it? I was at Lancaster today and really liked the specs on the Boss.


I have the carbon icon. I haven't shot the boss with my little trex arms but if it shoots anything like the prodigy you will be a happy fella.


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Kyle all Im gonna say is contact Scottie/pa or SHarchery. Guys awesome yes U send it out but turnover time is fast and your bow will be better then you've ever had it


I've only heard great things about him. Next time I need my bow tuned I will be giving him a call for sure. Thanks brother! 

Btw I just got the shooting rail. Nice box. My girlfriend was like "some home wrecking **** is sending you baked goods!"


----------



## dougell

Applebag said:


> Of course he has to sell his brands, I get that. But he didn't say anything about his bows. All he did was insult mine.
> 
> This is the same guy who told me my first Bear RTH package was a "crappy Kmart bow". The guy is not a businessman, hes a clown. But it is what it is. I'm over it, as soon as the business with my brothers bow is concluded, that will be our last contact.
> 
> By the way, my new bow is shooting fantastic. Super smooth draw, I can hold for days, and it's way more accurate than I am. I could not be happier with it!!


One of the nicest bows I ever had was a Bowtech tribute


----------



## KMiha

Applebag said:


> I have the carbon icon. I haven't shot the boss with my little trex arms but if it shoots anything like the prodigy you will be a happy fella.


Yeah, I like the long ATA. It will definitely be on the bows to try out list.


----------



## jacobh

Haha yea man I looked for days for a box finally I felt so bad making U wait I had to make something lol


QUOTE=Applebag;1087191465]I've only heard great things about him. Next time I need my bow tuned I will be giving him a call for sure. Thanks brother! 

Btw I just got the shooting rail. Nice box. My girlfriend was like "some home wrecking **** is sending you baked goods!"[/QUOTE]


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Haha yea man I looked for days for a box finally I felt so bad making U wait I had to make something lol
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Applebag;1087191465]I've only heard great things about him. Next time I need my bow tuned I will be giving him a call for sure. Thanks brother!
> 
> Btw I just got the shooting rail. Nice box. My girlfriend was like "some home wrecking **** is sending you baked goods!"


[/QUOTE]

No worries brother. I have to set a reminder to give you a positive rating on itrader. I keep forgetting. I can't do it from my phone, I don't think.


----------



## nicko

On today's episode of "PA Hunters Unscripted", pope125 finally drops the hammer on a monster PA buck that has eluded him for the past three years. However, the property on which the deer was shot sits in the glow of the Limerick nuclear power plant and the buck has three ears. Faced with a tagging conundrum, pope decides to tag the back in the third mutant ear since he plans to have the taxidermist remove it for mounting. A PAGC officer drives by as pope is loading the buck into his truck and does a field check of pope and his deer, The officer determines that pope has tagged the deer improperly. Pope argues with the officer in all caps but the officer presses popes caps lock key and calms him down. The officer advises pope the third ear has no actual ear canal and is therefore not an ear so the deer is being confiscated. Pope flips his lid and yells at the officer in all caps swearing off PA hunting forever.


----------



## Applebag

I was just charged 80 dollars to install a set of strings, and then rudely told "too bad". I am debating blasting him on a new thread. I need to calm down before I can be fair.


----------



## 138104

Applebag said:


> I was just charged 80 dollars to install a set of strings, and then rudely told "too bad". I am debating blasting him on a new thread. I need to calm down before I can be fair.


Wow! What shop?


----------



## davydtune

Not worth it Apple :wink: Just don't go there any more. He obviously doesn't appreciate your business so don't give him any. Just learn to work on your own and gradually acquire the equipment you need. It's not hard at all, I've been doing all my own work since I was 15 years old. Till then just use Scotty like has been suggested, sounds like he really knows his stuff :wink:


----------



## Applebag

Still debating if I am out of line before I publicly call him out. I'm angry at the moment.


----------



## davydtune

Some people will just want to fight with you over it as they will be on the shops side. Just vent here and it will be ok


----------



## davydtune

Here's a few trail cam pics to look at :wink:


----------



## Applebag

davydtune said:


> Some people will just want to fight with you over it as they will be on the shops side. Just vent here and it will be ok


Thanks Davy. Yeah I anticipated that. I think I'm gonna take the high road and start working on bows in my garage. I've been shooting in here all morning to relieve the stress. Only 10 yards but it's nice and I can shoot naked if I want haha


----------



## Applebag

And that last one is funky. I like him.


----------



## davydtune

Applebag said:


> And that last one is funky. I like him.


As far as I know he made it  

I wish I had a better pic of the 3rd one, looks very strange.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> One of the nicest bows I ever had was a Bowtech tribute


Thats what i was shooting before i got my Prime. Loved the bow but it was a loaner and i wanted to try something with a longer ATA.


----------



## KMiha

Applebag said:


> Still debating if I am out of line before I publicly call him out. I'm angry at the moment.


No, you're not out of line. Lancaster charged me zero dollars to put strings and cables on and I didn't even buy the strings and cables from them. I did buy the bow there last March. But charged zero for doing everything else.


----------



## KMiha

Anyone around the Limerick area, the archery club I belong to is having their first 3D shoot tomorrow. Limerick Bowmen. If anyone is interested swing on through. $10 for thirty targets.


----------



## jacobh

Nice I'll try to stop by tomorrow Ill see if I can get my uncle to go


----------



## jtkratzer

Took my five year old daughter out for a ride tonight to watch a property I hunt. She spotted the deer before I did as we were still driving. Pulled over and glassed for a while. Checked a few other spots before parking again where I expected the first group to end up. They never showed so we swung through where we saw them earlier and they were out in force in another field where I don't have permission. They pass through the spot I hunt almost daily. Had a good time with just my daughter and I talking and spending time together. Looking forward to the days where we get into the woods together.


----------



## wyrnutz

Change of pace.
My new to me '04 hunting/fishing rig!















Brian


----------



## wyrnutz

Why the hell do my pictures always turn sideways!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

wyrnutz said:


> Why the hell do my pictures always turn sideways!!


I bet you took them with your phone held sideways didn't you? Something about the pic properties.

Congrats on new wheels.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Brian, if you are using a iphone, you can use the edit function to rotate your pics and save them that way before posting them.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Applebag said:


> I was just charged 80 dollars to install a set of strings, and then rudely told "too bad". I am debating blasting him on a new thread. I need to calm down before I can be fair.


A shop just got me for $60 and I supplied the strings and cables. Not sure how it got that high. Peep, kisser, d-loop, drop away touch up, silencers and I guess he tuned it bc who knows how it got to 60. He did a nice job and all so I'm not too bummed but will probably not use them again and go back to my regular place where I bet it would have been half that


----------



## Applebag

Charman03 said:


> A shop just got me for $60 and I supplied the strings and cables. Not sure how it got that high. Peep, kisser, d-loop, drop away touch up, silencers and I guess he tuned it bc who knows how it got to 60. He did a nice job and all so I'm not too bummed but will probably not use them again and go back to my regular place where I bet it would have been half that


We also supplied the strings and cables. We did not get a kisser. I'm also 99% sure he damaged the top right yoke cable. It was frayed and sticking out on the top loop. When I asked him about it, he tried to blame the guy who donated the strings. (These were brand new custom made strings by a very reputable company) when I told him that no matter who made them, I personally looked them over before we gave it to him and there was no damage. So he begrudgingly took a BLOWTORCH to the cable and melted the frays and said... "fixed" 

I'm not really angry anymore. I'm just still in awe of what terrible people they are. To steal from customers and damage their property and have the balls to say "yeah too bad live with it". It's disgusting.


----------



## nicko

That sucks. Start getting equipment so you can do all your own bow work and never look back. You can do it on your own time and never deal with bad attitudes or high labor prices again.


----------



## Mathias

already looking forward to Monday's episode of "Unscripted"…………….


----------



## 138104

Applebag said:


> We also supplied the strings and cables. We did not get a kisser. I'm also 99% sure he damaged the top right yoke cable. It was frayed and sticking out on the top loop. When I asked him about it, he tried to blame the guy who donated the strings. (These were brand new custom made strings by a very reputable company) when I told him that no matter who made them, I personally looked them over before we gave it to him and there was no damage. So he begrudgingly took a BLOWTORCH to the cable and melted the frays and said... "fixed"
> 
> I'm not really angry anymore. I'm just still in awe of what terrible people they are. To steal from customers and damage their property and have the balls to say "yeah too bad live with it". It's disgusting.


If it was a broken strand, I would replace it. 

There are a few reasonably priced presses out there. Look at the Pac Press or Omni. I have the econo Pac Press and it works great.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> already looking forward to Monday's episode of "Unscripted"…………….


Me too...


----------



## wyrnutz

vonfoust said:


> Me too...


Pressure is on Nicko.


----------



## Applebag

read this instead!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3663618


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Shwing!


----------



## nicko

On today's episode of "PA Hunters Unscripted", Dougell accepts an invitation to hunt public land in WMU 5C. Having heard there is a deer behind almost every tree in 5C, dougell loads up and buys 30 over-the-counter doe tags. While out on the first day of the week long hunt, dougell asks his hunting partner what all the bright orange specks are that he sees moving through the timber. His partner advises him that those specks are hunters. Dougell is shocked at the idea that he must share the woods and calls his friends at the PGC and expresses concern over the fact that he can't look more than 100 yards in any direction without seeing one of these "hunters". 

Dougell hunts all week in 5C and sees one tail. Completely frustrated, he exclaims "maybe those 5C guys know what they're talking about".


----------



## nicko

This appears to be a brand new regulation for treestand use on public land in PA.

https://www.theoutdoorshop.state.pa...sp?ShopperID=1D2DE80C10D343FEA517CD4FD4E4E3C2


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> This appears to be a brand new regulation for treestand use on public land in PA.
> 
> https://www.theoutdoorshop.state.pa...sp?ShopperID=1D2DE80C10D343FEA517CD4FD4E4E3C2


Do you think this will apply to climbers as well? Or just people leaving them behind?


----------



## nicko

Applebag said:


> Do you think this will apply to climbers as well? Or just people leaving them behind?


It appears to apply to *all *stands and blinds that are left overnight.

"_All portable hunting blinds or stands placed OVERNIGHT on any State Game Land or any Pennsylvania Game Commission Public Access program property during this time must be conspicuously marked with a durable identification tag that legibly sets forth the owners first name, last name and legal home address in English. A tag bearing a number issued by the Pennsylvania Game Commission can be used in place of a tag bearing the name and address of the stands owner. This may include a valid PGC Customer Identification Number (CID) issued with their hunting license or a PGC Tree Stand Identification number on these tags instead of their name and address. Tags attached to these stands or blinds shall be readily visible_."


----------



## vonfoust

Applebag said:


> read this instead!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3663618


All great except for the hat. Can I donate a hat??:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Applebag

Okay so if you're packing it in and out with you, no need. Right?


----------



## davydtune

I think the reg went in last year? Know of many myself included that did this this past season.


----------



## nicko

Applebag said:


> Okay so if you're packing it in and out with you, no need. Right?


Correct. This is for stands left overnight only.


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> I think the reg went in last year? Know of many myself included that did this this past season.


It might have. There is a scrolling message on the PGC website homepage so I assumed it was new.


----------



## jtkratzer

vonfoust said:


> All great except for the hat. Can I donate a hat??:set1_rolf2:


No, certainly doesn't want a Penguins hat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perfect, a way to identify you the stand owner, when an UNauthorized user falls and breaks his neck...hate to be a cynic, but I bet it won't be too long before this happens...

I have a great stand on public land, some of you may have heard me reference "the fence stand" in some of my posts. This stand is reposnsible for no less than 4 shoulder mounts and 3 Euros for myself and family members. Went to check after the late season and there was a note on the stand, thanking me for having a stand in such a great location, the hunter took two doe from it on the same day  Can't be too mad, its on public ground, at least he/she didn't steal it...what happens now though if that stand fails in some way causing injury or worse even, the stand doesn't fail and someone slips and falls...better check the tag and call the owner...

Joe "the Monday morning cynic"

BTW - this reg was in place last year and I didn't tag any of my public land stands...don't tell on me:zip::wink:


----------



## schlep1967

12-Ringer said:


> Perfect, a way to identify you the stand owner, when an UNauthorized user falls and breaks his neck...hate to be a cynic, but I bet it won't be too long before this happens...
> 
> I have a great stand on public land, some of you may have heard me reference "the fence stand" in some of my posts. This stand is reposnsible for no less than 4 shoulder mounts and 3 Euros for myself and family members. Went to check after the late season and there was a note on the stand, thanking me for having a stand in such a great location, the hunter took two doe from it on the same day  Can't be too mad, its on public ground, at least he/she didn't steal it...what happens now though if that stand fails in some way causing injury or worse even, the stand doesn't fail and someone slips and falls...better check the tag and call the owner...
> 
> Joe "the Monday morning cynic"
> 
> BTW - this reg was in place last year and I didn't tag any of my public land stands...don't tell on me:zip::wink:


That liability thing is why I would go with the numbered ID tag. The PGC should act as a filter to keep that from happening. Wouldn't hurt to add a liability disclaimer note basically a "Use at your own risk" sign.


----------



## dougell

I deal with liability issues every day at work.That was the first thing I thought of when they passed that reg.I doubt you could get sued but you can still get tied up in a legal mess.Make sure your homeowner's is paid up.I would say that putting a sign up may be considered "inviting" risk.Here's a thought,if it's not yours,don't touch it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Certainly not the same, but consider this....guy has his 24' Pontoon boat properly secured in a boat slip that he pays $1,200 a season to the park for the right to use. Of course the usage contract contains all the "nothing is our fault" micro-language that you might expect. The guy and his family have a vacation home in the park and are the typical weekend warrior type with the occasional 4-5day extended stay type of summer usage. 

Last summer he was hit with a bit of a family emergency with his mother and hadn't made it down for almost a month. Turns out some of the summering kiddos realized his boat, wasn't being used and it began to serve as a gathering site for the late night Milwaukie's Best, Wacky Weed gatherings. One night some impaired, underage female, slips and falls on his boat, breaks her wrist, collar bone, and fractured her cheek bone. Now mind you, the boat is in the rented slip, in a park with security, they kids are on the boat without his permission and he doesn't even know anything like this is going on until a month after the incident he gets a call from the families insurance company who is now coming after him for not maintaining and or alerting to the dangers of unkempt boat. You see algae/mold had built up on the deck of his boat, allegedly creating an unsafe surface???? It was a long fight, much of which was taking place without even his knowledge, it was a like a big secret between the insurance companies. Long story short, nothing came out of his pocket other than lost wages for 4-days days he had to attend different proceedings, depositions, BUT....the family of the youngster's health insurance company did get an award from the boat owners insurance company???

CRAZY, CRAZY, CRAZY.....I didn't get all of the specific details, but trust me when I say if he would have kept talking about it I think he would have had a stroke. He has since sold his boat entirely, which is sad as we had palled around a lot on the water. I know it is a bit of an inconvenience but my boat is only on the water when we are using it, otherwise it is pulled and under the carport. I am sure even there some trespassing knuckle-head can run through the yard, clip their head on the prop and somehow it would be my fault...:noidea:

Pretty much what I think about the stands, best to bring them in and out every time, but WHAT AN INCONVIENENCE. I just think about the small property I have here locally, I have 7 stands and a blind out, 3 of those stands are on public land. 

Joe


----------



## dougell

It is crazy.


----------



## schlep1967

The crazy thing is our judges have let it get to this level. I once read a story about a woman that was shopping in a furniture store. She tripped over a child that was running wildly through the store and got hurt. She sued the store for allowing that kind of behavior to take place in their store and won a lot of money.


........It was her kid.


----------



## dougell

Actually,it's the lawyers,legislators and juries that make it possible.We live in a world without an ounce of personal accountability.

I can also say with certainty that if someone is gonna sue over using someone's stand,it will be near Philly.I don't blame Joe one bit for not tagging his stands.


----------



## jtkratzer

If you have kids and don't carry and umbrella policy, you're nuts. The things people sue for these days are nuts. I'm an insurance broker and the amount of stuff we see as examples of the liability abuse and litigation is unreal. These were discussed at a recent meeting and notice how many of them involve the actions of children:

Example Claim # 1: A babysitter left a 5 month old infant unattended in a walker. The infant toppled the walker, struck her head on the floor and suffered brain damage. The parents of the infant sued the teenage babysitter and her parents. The court awarded the infant’s parents $11,000,000. 

Example Claim # 2: An insured’s daughter hated math class as well as the teacher. The daughter made several “disparaging” and false remarks about her teacher online. The teacher sued the parents for personal injury and $750,000 was paid.

Example Claim # 3: The insured’s 18 year old son was driving the insured’s car on a short trip to the store with his girlfriend. He lost control of the car and struck a tree. The insured’s son told the police that a vehicle cut him off, but there were no witnesses and no evidence of any impact with another car. His girlfriend, a 19 year old college student, was hospitalized for over a month with multiple fractures and internal injuries. She was in a wheelchair but is now able to walk with crutches and continues with physical therapy. She has a right drop foot as a result of the injuries. The insured’s personal umbrella policy limit was paid. 

Example Claim # 4: A 28-year old engineer dove into a friend’s above ground swimming pool struck his head on the bottom and, as a result became a quadriplegic. He sued both the homeowner and the pool manufacturer. The court found the homeowner to be 60 percent responsible and the pool manufacturer to be 40 percent responsible, and awarded $10,000,000. 

Example Claim # 5: The insured’s tenant claims she became ill from carbon monoxide poisoning resulting from a faulty furnace. The tenant claimed permanent brain damage and demanded $750,000. 

Example Claim # 6: A teenager, who was destined for greatness as a softball player, filed a $700,000 lawsuit against her former coach, alleging his “incorrect” teaching style ruined her chances for an athletic scholarship. 

Example Claim # 7: A hillside on the insured’s property was covered with concrete to prevent erosion. The concrete had been installed before the insured purchased the property. Approximately 5 feet of the concrete fell to the neighboring property knocking the claimant’s home from its foundation. The resulting claim was settled for $970,000. 

Example Claim # 8: The insured permitted several of her children and their friends to play paintball in her large back yard. The children were experienced and advised of all the safety rules including the use of headgear at all times. A participant removed her headgear as she was leaving the field in order to better hear someone calling her name. The minor claimant was hit in the eye resulting in a $475,000 settlement. 

Example Claim # 9: The insured hosted a beach party for their daughter. One of the attendees found what was believed to be an empty and discarded propane tank. The tank was thrown into a beach bonfire and subsequently exploded resulting in severe injuries to several guests. A $20,000,000 claim was filed alleging the insured failed to properly supervise the party. 

Example Claim # 10: A couple hosted a party for their teenage children. They did not provide any alcohol, but it was brought by some of the guests and was available. After leaving the party, one of the guests was severely injured in an auto accident, and the injury was attributed to his consumption of alcohol. This case went to the Wisconsin Supreme Court which decided that anyone who sells or furnishes alcohol to a minor is responsible for the minor’s injuries as well as any injuries caused by the minor. The opinion of the court was that the homeowners should have prevented the consumption of alcohol by minors on their premises. Both the homeowners and personal umbrella policies responded to this claim.


----------



## 12-Ringer

WOW - glad I wasn't the Debbie Downer of the Day - I am quitting work and never leaving the house - I'll post GPS coordinates to all my stands in Chesco and Delco, just please be careful taking them:wink:


Sorry to showcase my ignorance, but what exactly is an umbrella policy, how does it work, and is it simply one more way to go insurance poor....I'm going to have to die pretty soon as I am not sure I can keep up with my life insurance premiums:mg:

Joe


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> WOW - glad I wasn't the Debbie Downer of the Day - I am quitting work and never leaving the house - I'll post GPS coordinates to all my stands in Chesco and Delco, just please be careful taking them:wink:
> 
> 
> Sorry to showcase my ignorance, but what exactly is an umbrella policy, how does it work, and is it simply one more way to go insurance poor....I'm going to have to die pretty soon as I am not sure I can keep up with my life insurance premiums:mg:
> 
> Joe


Sounds almost like a fixed amount the insurance will pay out and covers a lot under one umbrella? I could be wrong though


----------



## AlphaBuck85

If you're worried about liability issues and people using your stands consider trying this out. I do this on private property but it will certainly work on public land but you can't use the screw in steps. A few years ago I went from a climber to millennium hangon stands with the camlok receivers and I've never looked back. I started buying screw in steps at the end of the year when they're on clearance and I literally have hundreds of them now. I also buy a few receivers every year so I can continue to prep stands without taking the receivers down. I just picked up 4 of them on Jet.com for $80 and free shipping which is a great deal. If you're going to do this you absolutely must buy the metal chain camlok receivers, the critters can't chew through chain and in my opinion they are easier to setup than the ratchet style. So, on any new property or stand sites I want to hunt I go in months before the season, usually in the winter or early spring and prep the set to hunt. I cut all shooting lanes, peg the tree, put the receiver in the tree, hang my bow holder, hang my hooks, and depending on the spot I leave a rope hanging. The rope is the thing people will see so that's a judgement call on if you would want to leave one or not. Also, if you do leave a rope, it absolutely needs to be uv resistant or after a couple of years it'll just fall apart. Before I leave my newly prepped set I always take the bottom 6 screw in steps out, regardless if I use any limbs to help climb up to the stand. The stand is now ready for years of hunting and it's very difficult for anyone to see your gear in the tree. On the day of the hunt all I need to do is put in my 6 screw in steps, climb the tree and drop my stand in the receiver. It takes half the time of using a climber and greatly reduces the chance of anyone finding your spots and/or stealing your gear. This has worked flawlessly for me, and I save money not buying multiple stands. No more having to worry about showing up to hunt a spot and my stuff was stolen. Also, for the run and gun hunting I always keep a spare receiver around so that I can move to a spot and hang a stand to hunt that day. The receiver makes hanging stands so EASY. I often will just peg a tree if I'm not sure if I'll be hunting that set anytime soon and the day I hunt it I just put the receiver in the tree and drop my stand in. It takes literally 2 minutes to do.


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> WOW - glad I wasn't the Debbie Downer of the Day - I am quitting work and never leaving the house - I'll post GPS coordinates to all my stands in Chesco and Delco, just please be careful taking them:wink:
> 
> 
> Sorry to showcase my ignorance, but what exactly is an umbrella policy, how does it work, and is it simply one more way to go insurance poor....I'm going to have to die pretty soon as I am not sure I can keep up with my life insurance premiums:mg:
> 
> Joe


Liability coverage that goes above and beyond your limits on home and auto. Usually you buy it from the same company that covers your home and auto, and should you get sued, it kicks in after you exhaust your other liability coverage. $1mil-$5mil is pretty common. $1/day is pretty normal for $1 million policy. Pretty inexpensive considering it could save your financial future. With how many people can't stay off their phones while driving, more people are going to get sued than less until they change the litigation laws, if that ever happens.


----------



## rogersb

I don't have kids but an umbrella policy is good for lots of people. I have one rental unit and got a policy after speaking to a few other people who are landlords and an insurance agent who doesn't sell umbrella policies. They're not expensive given the level of coverage I get.


----------



## Applebag

I don't know much about all this litigation business you guys are talking about. But I did just save a bunch of money by switching my car insurance to geico.


----------



## dougell

AlphaBuck85 said:


> If you're worried about liability issues and people using your stands consider trying this out. I do this on private property but it will certainly work on public land but you can't use the screw in steps. A few years ago I went from a climber to millennium hangon stands with the camlok receivers and I've never looked back. I started buying screw in steps at the end of the year when they're on clearance and I literally have hundreds of them now. I also buy a few receivers every year so I can continue to prep stands without taking the receivers down. I just picked up 4 of them on Jet.com for $80 and free shipping which is a great deal. If you're going to do this you absolutely must buy the metal chain camlok receivers, the critters can't chew through chain and in my opinion they are easier to setup than the ratchet style. So, on any new property or stand sites I want to hunt I go in months before the season, usually in the winter or early spring and prep the set to hunt. I cut all shooting lanes, peg the tree, put the receiver in the tree, hang my bow holder, hang my hooks, and depending on the spot I leave a rope hanging. The rope is the thing people will see so that's a judgement call on if you would want to leave one or not. Also, if you do leave a rope, it absolutely needs to be uv resistant or after a couple of years it'll just fall apart. Before I leave my newly prepped set I always take the bottom 6 screw in steps out, regardless if I use any limbs to help climb up to the stand. The stand is now ready for years of hunting and it's very difficult for anyone to see your gear in the tree. On the day of the hunt all I need to do is put in my 6 screw in steps, climb the tree and drop my stand in the receiver. It takes half the time of using a climber and greatly reduces the chance of anyone finding your spots and/or stealing your gear. This has worked flawlessly for me, and I save money not buying multiple stands. No more having to worry about showing up to hunt a spot and my stuff was stolen. Also, for the run and gun hunting I always keep a spare receiver around so that I can move to a spot and hang a stand to hunt that day. The receiver makes hanging stands so EASY. I often will just peg a tree if I'm not sure if I'll be hunting that set anytime soon and the day I hunt it I just put the receiver in the tree and drop my stand in. It takes literally 2 minutes to do.


I agree about the Milleniums.I generally use a LW alpha assault climber but I have a Milenium M100 and last year bought the micro.I either set up a ladder stick with a receiver or 3 sections of cheap ladder sections.I pull the bootom one and carry the STAND AND ONE lw STICK IN AND OUT WITH ME.The M100 is super comfortable and the micro is super light.I agree with you about the ratchet straps but I hate the chains.I cut all but 4 links off the chains and use a LW strap.


----------



## dougell

jtkratzer said:


> Liability coverage that goes above and beyond your limits on home and auto. Usually you buy it from the same company that covers your home and auto, and should you get sued, it kicks in after you exhaust your other liability coverage. $1mil-$5mil is pretty common. $1/day is pretty normal for $1 million policy. Pretty inexpensive considering it could save your financial future. With how many people can't stay off their phones while driving, more people are going to get sued than less until they change the litigation laws, if that ever happens.


I own an insurance agency and have been selling insurance all of my adult life.Umbrella policies are always a good idea,especially in the SE part of the state.Philly is an extremely litigious area and in fact,drives the rates up all across Pa.Knock on wood but I live in a pretty conservative area where lawsuits don't go over real well.I see petty ones all the time but very rarely one that approaches 1 mil.


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> I own an insurance agency and have been selling insurance all of my adult life.Umbrella policies are always a good idea,especially in the SE part of the state.Philly is an extremely litigious area and in fact,drives the rates up all across Pa.Knock on wood but I live in a pretty conservative area where lawsuits don't go over real well.I see petty ones all the time but very rarely one that approaches 1 mil.


I never grew up wanting to work in the insurance industry, but I'll never go back to someone else controlling my clock and calendar. Marine Corps reserve is as close at it gets. Been doing it for 10 years now. I especially enjoy the Medicare market other than the increased government involvement. Very little need for evening work when most of my clients are retired or down to part time work.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

dougell said:


> I agree about the Milleniums.I generally use a LW alpha assault climber but I have a Milenium M100 and last year bought the micro.I either set up a ladder stick with a receiver or 3 sections of cheap ladder sections.I pull the bootom one and carry the STAND AND ONE lw STICK IN AND OUT WITH ME.The M100 is super comfortable and the micro is super light.I agree with you about the ratchet straps but I hate the chains.I cut all but 4 links off the chains and use a LW strap.


I'm a huge fan of the chain. It gives me a sense of security knowing it won't break after sitting out for a few months/years, plus I think it's easier than millennium's ratchet style receiver. I can see why people wouldn't like the chain though, it's heavy and noisy. I have the M-50, very comfortable and I'm considering buying the aluminum M-50 but I've found some other aluminum stands to be very noisy, not sure the millennium would have this problem though. The M-100 looks very comfy and I doubt you'll find a more comfortable stand.


----------



## dougell

The micro came with the ratchet and it's terrible.The LW staps connected to a few links of the chain in the way to go in my opinion.My only complaint with the Milleniums is they squeak like crazy if it's wet and you have rubber boots on.Once you get the sticks and receiver set,it takes second to set it up and take it down.Last year I used the micro a lot while hunting with my son.I had ladder stands set up for him and I'd just hang the stand next to him in the tree.


----------



## dougell

jtkratzer said:


> I never grew up wanting to work in the insurance industry, but I'll never go back to someone else controlling my clock and calendar. Marine Corps reserve is as close at it gets. Been doing it for 10 years now. I especially enjoy the Medicare market other than the increased government involvement. Very little need for evening work when most of my clients are retired or down to part time work.


Same here but I have no practical skills so it's where I ended up.It's a tough environment that constantly changes.I used to be a sales manager for a life company and I never got home before 9:00pm.About 18 years ago I opened my own office and I work from 8-6.It's not all it's cracked up to be though.If I leave for a few hours,I have 50 people to call back so taking a vacation is almost impossible.I take the first day of rifle off and that's it.Otherwise,I haven't taken a vacation since 2003.I win trips every year but rarely go on them.If I do go,I always cut them short.


----------



## davydtune

Hmm..............got one of my stick bows out this afternoon, 40 lb Pearson recurve, ,,,,,,,,,just maybe, as long as my shoulders hold out, I think I might have to take it out chasing turkeys this spring :set1_thinking: I haven't shot any of my sticks for a couple years but I picked her right up and I'm golden from 20 yards and in :wink: Man that sure would be a rush to lay one down with the curve


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Same here but I have no practical skills so it's where I ended up.It's a tough environment that constantly changes.I used to be a sales manager for a life company and I never got home before 9:00pm.About 18 years ago I opened my own office and I work from 8-6.It's not all it's cracked up to be though.If I leave for a few hours,I have 50 people to call back so taking a vacation is almost impossible.I take the first day of rifle off and that's it.Otherwise,I haven't taken a vacation since 2003.I win trips every year but rarely go on them.If I do go,I always cut them short.


:crybaby2::crybaby2::


----------



## wyrnutz

Sorry to change the subject.
Remember being young and knowing everything?
My daughter was out in the yard shooting (15 going on 16). She is a little tired, she asks why her sight is not working? She is very smart and fiercely independent. I asked her to shoot a few for me. I notice that she is leaning back a little and that her shoulders are not squared with her hips. She shoots a few more, I try to help her square up, "don't touch me I know what I am doing!".
20 arrows later she comes in, "I hate archery, I am never shooting again and don't look at me like that".
I have not pushed her to shoot at all.
I love her, she makes me a little crazy, I love her.

Brian


----------



## davydtune

wyrnutz said:


> Sorry to change the subject.
> Remember being young and knowing everything?
> My daughter was out in the yard shooting (15 going on 16). She is a little tired, she asks why her sight is not working? She is very smart and fiercely independent. I asked her to shoot a few for me. I notice that she is leaning back a little and that her shoulders are not squared with her hips. She shoots a few more, I try to help her square up, "don't touch me I know what I am doing!".
> 20 arrows later she comes in, "I hate archery, I am never shooting again and don't look at me like that".
> I have not pushed her to shoot at all.
> I love her, she makes me a little crazy, I love her.
> 
> Brian


I have a 17 almost 18 year old daughter, I feel your pain, Lol! Don't worry tomorrow she'll love it :wink:


----------



## nicko

wyrnutz said:


> Sorry to change the subject.
> Remember being young and knowing everything?
> My daughter was out in the yard shooting (15 going on 16). She is a little tired, she asks why her sight is not working? She is very smart and fiercely independent. I asked her to shoot a few for me. I notice that she is leaning back a little and that her shoulders are not squared with her hips. She shoots a few more, I try to help her square up, "don't touch me I know what I am doing!".
> 20 arrows later she comes in, "I hate archery, I am never shooting again and don't look at me like that".
> I have not pushed her to shoot at all.
> I love her, she makes me a little crazy, I love her.
> 
> Brian



Ha ha!!! I'm sure we all went through that stage where we thought we had all the answers.


----------



## nicko

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__025_16.html

It appears the current license fees stated in this article are a little low. Either way, I am fully on board with the proposed increases. One thing I am unclear on is the "special wild turkey" license.


----------



## jt13

Special wild turkey is a 2nd spring gobbler permit

Edit: I am %100 for a license increase btw. It's long overdue.


----------



## nicko

jt13 said:


> *Special wild turkey is a 2nd spring gobbler permit
> *
> Edit: I am %100 for a license increase btw. It's long overdue.


I thought that was what it was for but wasn't sure. Either way, $20 for a general hunting license is crazy cheap.


----------



## Applebag

So looks like our tag plus archery stamp and one doe tag would come out to 60 bucks. That's only a 20 dollar increase per person under those circumstances. I think that amount can add up for them and isn't hitting my pocket too hard either. Happy medium!


----------



## Applebag

Also I just had a funny thought of an orange army clown in a flannel shirt trying to buy a license and being told the total price. Then flipping out and giving up hunting for good. (Crossing my fingers)


----------



## PAbigbear

The ultimate outdoorsman is a great idea. Its only a couple dollars more than I pay for all that now.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Thanks for link Nicko....Ultimate Outdoorsman may be first time I buy bear tag....I buy all the rest already so why not?


----------



## jt13

The Ultimate Outdoorsman is almost to the dollar what I pay now.


----------



## Mathias

What happened, "Unscripted" cancelled for poor ratings??? happens to every show I like…..or is it Monday mornings only?


----------



## nicko

I'm having some problems seeing updates in this thread. The last post I can see is from KMiha on 3/7. Is anybody else having similar issues?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Is there something wrong with this thread? I can't seem to get by page 385 on the PC...seems OK via taptalk though????

Joe


----------



## dougell

It's not just that it will pay for damages,it will also defend you in court.Just the savings on legal fees makes it worth it.Do you remember the pregnant girl who was struck with a stray bullet while sitting in her car?A guy hunting on someone else property took the shot with 7mm mag and it hit her.Technically,the landowner shouldn't have been liable because there is a law that says you're can't be held liable if someone gets hurt on your property if you allowed them access for hunting.Unfortunately,a lawyer found a loophole because the bullet left the property and hit the girl.The landowner's insurance paid the girl but if I remember correctly,the shooter didn't have any homeowner's insurance.He'll have liens against him for years.Since then,that loophole has been closed.

If you injure someone in a hunting accident,your homeowners or renter's insurance will pay up to the limits of the policy which is usually a min of 100k.You can usually increase it up to 500k for about $50/year.It will pay for damages and attorney fees to defend you.An umbrella policy will cover you up to 1+ million above and beyond what you're other insurance(auto,motorcycle,boat,landlord etc.) will pay.The more items you insure,the greater the risk exposure and the higher the premium.The most likely place to get pulled into a large lawsuit is in and around Philly.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> An umbrella policy will cover you up to 1+ million above and beyond what you're other insurance(auto,motorcycle,boat,landlord etc.) will pay.The more items you insure,the greater the risk exposure and the higher the premium.


Umbrella policies are a no brainer. I have a lot of risk sitting under mine for only $483 per year. They do write policies for higher than 1 mil also.

Dougell -- do you have any companies that will include UM/UIM coverage on an umbrella? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

You are correct.that's why I typed 1+ million.

No,I don't have any that I know of.I'm a captive agent so I write the majority of business with two companies.I can broker some stuff through other avenues but it's usually more work than it's worth.There are a couple companies that I can write an umbrella without having the other lines but I've only ever messed with them one time.


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Is there something wrong with this thread? I can't seem to get by page 385 on the PC...seems OK via taptalk though????
> 
> Joe


Seems ok to me.


----------



## Hindy30

*Off Season Projects*

Anybody starting any projects yet? I'm hoping for good weather on 3/26. Going to put out some minerals, cut a trail needed for an approach to one stand when there's a west wind, and do a final walk through of the spot where I'll be planting some new mast trees once they arrive. Also going to start the cameras back up ... I don't run any in the winter because winter access at my place is pretty tough.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> You are correct.that's why I typed 1+ million.
> 
> No,I don't have any that I know of.I'm a captive agent so I write the majority of business with two companies.I can broker some stuff through other avenues but it's usually more work than it's worth.There are a couple companies that I can write an umbrella without having the other lines but I've only ever messed with them one time.


Yeah, didn't see the + sign when I first read it.


----------



## vonfoust

Hindy30 said:


> Anybody starting any projects yet? I'm hoping for good weather on 3/26. Going to put out some minerals, cut a trail needed for an approach to one stand when there's a west wind, and do a final walk through of the spot where I'll be planting some new mast trees once they arrive. Also going to start the cameras back up ... I don't run any in the winter because winter access at my place is pretty tough.


I get minerals out the Sunday after late season. Have a few places I want to cut down aspens. Had a forester walk our place a few weeks ago with me and made some suggestions. Some are just too much to do in one year. Over the summer going to try a 'cut and squirt' method of getting rid of invasives in some places. Got a LOT of autumn olive around on a clear cut off a neighboring property. 
Grabbed some chestnuts from a neighbors tree a few months ago. Put them in pots and wouldn't you know it they grew so I've got 6 trees to get planted around. Going to grab as many as I can next year 
Have evergreen seedlings coming April 9 too. I do better keeping them in buckets throughout the summer and planting them in the fall. That way they never get a drought and I can take care of them through the summer.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> What happened, "Unscripted" cancelled for poor ratings??? happens to every show I like…..or is it Monday mornings only?


I have some new material Matt. I found inspiration in a different PA thread.


----------



## Mathias

:moviecorn


----------



## nicko

:behindsof:

Depending upon how it's received, you might need to do this.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I have some new material Matt. I found inspiration in a different PA thread. [/QUOT
> 
> Might want to think real hard about what you post , and who it is intended towards . Trust me it won't be posted long if there is anything about me .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> nicko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some new material Matt. I found inspiration in a different PA thread. [/QUOT
> 
> Might want to think real hard about what you post , and who it is intended towards . Trust me it won't be posted long if there is anything about me .
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even think I'll have to write out the episode. It may just play out in this thread all by itself.
Click to expand...


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias, "unscripted" is being renewed on Bravo as "Housewives of PA Hunters"


----------



## Hindy30

vonfoust said:


> I get minerals out the Sunday after late season. Have a few places I want to cut down aspens. Had a forester walk our place a few weeks ago with me and made some suggestions. Some are just too much to do in one year. Over the summer going to try a 'cut and squirt' method of getting rid of invasives in some places. Got a LOT of autumn olive around on a clear cut off a neighboring property.
> Grabbed some chestnuts from a neighbors tree a few months ago. Put them in pots and wouldn't you know it they grew so I've got 6 trees to get planted around. Going to grab as many as I can next year
> Have evergreen seedlings coming April 9 too. I do better keeping them in buckets throughout the summer and planting them in the fall. That way they never get a drought and I can take care of them through the summer.


It's always too much to do in one year! In ten years, you'll be really happy you planted those chestnuts. I don't know how much tree experience you have and you may have a plan, but here's my .02: You need to either remove the nut from the seedling before you plant it, or make a rodent cage out of some sturdy wire mesh and make sure it is both above and below ground or they'll dig it up. I would personally do both a rodent cage and a deer fence around those chestnut seedlings. Remove any competing vegetation for about a four foot circle. It will be worth the extra effort.


----------



## dougell

Are they American or Chineese chestnuts?I'd like to get some of the blight resistant American chestnuts.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> Are they American or Chineese chestnuts?I'd like to get some of the *blight resistant American chestnuts*.


I just got six, hopefully they are as advertised ... :wink:


----------



## dougell

That's awesome.I'd be curious to see how they work out.


----------



## vonfoust

Hindy30 said:


> I just got six, hopefully they are as advertised ... :wink:


Interested as well. I have a friend that helped plant the 1/64th chestnuts 2-3 years ago. Wasn't aware that they were commercially available yet. Where did you get them?

The ones I have are Chinese and I was trying to get the American, was surprised as anyone when these grew so now I have them. As the forester said to me "critters like them just the same"

Was told to put something down in the ground about an inch to keep rodents out. Has this been your experience as well or should I go deeper?


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Mathias, "unscripted" is being renewed on Bravo as "Housewives of PA Hunters"


Let's hope not....not sure what had been the issue lately but several on the PA threads are getting a bit unwound...

Here's one......

On todays episode Doug and Jtkratzer join forces and open an insurance company that caters specifically to bowhunters and their families. They convince Mathias to hold the company gathering at his little slice of heaven in the mountains. Yeti and Applebag run back to LAS and let grab a few targets as they want to show off their new rigs at the gathering. Nick and Joe show up with their smokers, some wings, ribs, and a few venison tenderloins. Pope shows up with a couple cases of beverages and everyone has a great time enjoying good food and friendship.


Joe


----------



## dougell

That was a huge blow to wildlife when the blight wiped them out.It would be cool to see them get reestablished.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Let's hope not....not sure what had been the issue lately but several on the PA threads are getting a bit unwound...
> 
> Here's one......
> 
> On todays episode Doug and Jtkratzer join forces and open an insurance company that caters specifically to bowhunters and their families. They convince Mathias to hold the company gathering at his little slice of heaven in the mountains. Yeti and Applebag run back to LAS and let grab a few targets as they want to show off their new rigs at the gathering. Nick and Joe show up with their smokers, some wings, ribs, and a few venison tenderloins. Pope shows up with a couple cases of beverages and everyone has a great time enjoying good food and friendship.
> 
> 
> Joe


Good thought but it should certainly be beverage free lol.


----------



## Applebag

Thanks for the inclusion Joe! I feel like part of the family now!


----------



## Hindy30

vonfoust said:


> Interested as well. I have a friend that helped plant the 1/64th chestnuts 2-3 years ago. Wasn't aware that they were commercially available yet. Where did you get them?
> The ones I have are Chinese and I was trying to get the American, was surprised as anyone when these grew so now I have them. As the forester said to me "critters like them just the same"
> Was told to put something down in the ground about an inch to keep rodents out. Has this been your experience as well or should I go deeper?


I don't think they are commercially available. Join the American Chestnut Foundation and your membership includes four, six, or twelve restoration 1.0 seeds depending on how much you donate. 

I think the screen I have is about twelve inches and I estimated the depth below ground at about two inches or so.

For the long term, one negative of the Chinese chestnuts is that they are not a dominant height tree so they might not be able to compete in a forest setting.


----------



## vonfoust

Hindy30 said:


> I don't think they are commercially available. Join the American Chestnut Foundation and your membership includes four, six, or twelve restoration 1.0 seeds depending on how much you donate.
> 
> I think the screen I have is about twelve inches and I estimated the depth below ground at about two inches or so.
> 
> For the long term, *one negative of the Chinese chestnuts is that they are not a dominant height tree so they might not be able to compete in a forest setting*.


Yep, we picked edge areas where they should be fine. It was a consideration as we were walking around. Thanks for the info. Will check out the American Chestnut Foundation. Wonder if there are any negatives to having both in proximity to each other?


----------



## nicko

And now, the explosive season finale of "PA Hunters Unscripted". Due to the controversial nature of the episode, our producers and legal department have advised us to change the names of the characters to protect the identities of the individuals.

Despite some recent bad blood and hurling of insults between them, nickoh and poop12.5 decide the bury the hatchet and get together for a 3D shoot.  Once they get to the shoot, things quickly start to unravel.

POOP12.5 - I can't believe it!!
NICKOH - What's wrong?
POOP12.5 - They have a running deer target here!!
NICKOH - So...?????
POOP12.5. - These shoots should prepare you for actual hunting scenarios. Nobody in their right mind would take a shot at a running deer.
NICKOH - Wellllll......
POOP12.5 - Huh? Well WHAT???
NICKOH - What if it's a *really* big buck and you just kind of temporarily lose your mind and decide to fling one?
POOP12.5 - Are you serious? WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU???
NICKOH - Your caps lock is on again. Hold on, I'll get it for you. There.
POOP12.5 - Let's get back to this. What the hell is wrong with you??? 
NICKOH - It happened one time. I got caught up in the moment. The rack had to be almost 100". Have you ever seen a live 100" buck with your own eyes? It's breathtaking.
POOP12.5 - A 100" deer? I crap out 100" deer every day after breakfast. 
NICKOH - Ewww. Doesn't that hurt?
POOP12.5 - I WAS KIDDING!!! CAN'T YOU GET A JOKE???
NICKOH - Your caps lock is on again.
POOP12.5 - OH STUFF IT!!
NICKOH - What are you doing now? And what's that contraption?
POOP12.5 - I'M HAVING A SMOKE. YOU'VE GOT ME ALL WOUND UP.
NICKOH - But that machine....what is it?
POOP12.5 - IT'S CALLED AEROZONICS. I EMITS OZONE IN THE AIR AND ELIMINATES ODORS. I USE IT WHEN I SMOKE TO MAKE IT HEALTHIER AND I USE IT ON MY HUNTS TOO. DEER CAN'T SMELL ME.
NICKOH - You do realize using one of these for hunts in our state is not allowed per the game laws.
POOP12.5 - WHAT?????
NICKOH - it's ilegal. And your caps lock is still on.
POOP12.5 - OH, ANOTHER MISTER KNOW IT ALL. "YOUR CAPS LOCK IS ON. THAT'S ILLEGAL. BLAH BLAH BLAH". DON'T YOU EVER GET TIRED OF HEARING YOURSELF TALK? YOU'VE GOT A STUPID FACE!!!! 
NICKOH - Maybe getting together for the shoot wasn't such a good idea.
POOP12.5 - DUH!! YOU THINK SO???
NICKOH - Uh......your caps lock is sti
POOP12.5 - OH SHUT UP!!!!!


----------



## Mathias

Sound good to me Joe!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nick-uh-oh !!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Love it!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Sound good to me Joe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Breathtaking.....

Joe


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick-uh-oh !!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Better take cover.


----------



## Mathias

Bob's probably laughing too!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Bob's probably laughing too!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I hope so.


----------



## Mathias

Or count your blessings he's not a gun guy!!!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

vonfoust said:


> Yep, we picked edge areas where they should be fine. It was a consideration as we were walking around. Thanks for the info. Will check out the American Chestnut Foundation. Wonder if there are any negatives to having both in proximity to each other?


Only if you're worried about them pollinating each other and potentially creating a hybrid tree. I don't personally think it's a huge worry. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> And now, the explosive season finale of "PA Hunters Unscripted".





Mathias said:


> Bob's probably laughing too!
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


We should all take the chance to laugh at ourselves once in a while. Some of us get more chances than others to do that. Also, I need to sit through a really long wedding this weekend so I hopes this stays interesting.


----------



## 138104

I am laughing so hard I am crying right now....Nicko, that was awesome!

My team thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## 138104

Where's this other thread that went downhill?


----------



## Mathias

" in other news police in Montgomery county are on the scene of a......."

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Nicko.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Mathias

Perfect day for a venison burger.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Good gracious you just keep rubbing it in don't you Mathias?


----------



## Hindy30

vonfoust said:


> Good gracious you just keep rubbing it in don't you Mathias?


Seriously, I had a salad for lunch today. There's a place near my house that has different game burgers on rotation ... I know what my thoughts for dinner are.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> I'd like to see a kid have it as well but it's a XL.Shoot me your address and I'll send it to you.Don't worry about the shipping.


Got the vest today. It is very nice and much more than I expected. Thank you! My son loved the squirrel tail he found in it....lol! Not sure if it was intentional or not, but it gave me a good laugh after a long day at work.


----------



## dougell

You're welcome.Scary about the squirrel tail.I had no idea it was there.Makes me wonder where the rest of the squirrel is.


----------



## davydtune

Boy people are sure pissed about these proposed license fee increases, I've gotten an earful of it. I don't mind it myself as it's been a while since the last and having hunted other states I know we are still a bargain. That ultimate sportsman is right up my alley, only thing I usually don't buy is the migratory. I just wish they could add fishing to that as well like many states but as we know PA is not like other states, lol!


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Boy people are sure pissed about these proposed license fee increases, I've gotten an earful of it. I don't mind it myself as it's been a while since the last and having hunted other states I know we are still a bargain. That ultimate sportsman is right up my alley, only thing I usually don't buy is the migratory. I just wish they could add fishing to that as well like many states but as we know PA is not like other states, lol!


What are you hearing from those who oppose raising the fees?


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> What are you hearing from those who oppose raising the fees?


Most just seem to think it's getting too expensive. Some just hate the GC as well and don't see the need to give them more. Same story as normal. I will say most are your average weekend warrior gun hunters than are mad. Most of the multi season outdoorsmen I know are fine with it and that's kinda funny and backwards to me as the more license and tags you buy the greater the overall increase. The guys that only buy a general to gun hunt a few days of rifle are only looking at a $10 increase and they are just pissed about it.


----------



## nicko

I just don't get it being all PO'd about $10.00. If the price of gas goes up .50 per gallon, that alone is an increase of $10 to fill a 20 gallon tank. I wonder is these guys are as PO'd about gas prices going up. The license fee increase is a once-a-year thing.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> I just don't get it being all PO'd about $10.00. If the price of gas goes up .50 per gallon, that alone is an increase of $10 to fill a 20 gallon tank. I wonder is these guys are as PO'd about gas prices going up. The license fee increase is a once-a-year thing.


Probably the same guys that you see in the convenience store handing over $20 for four pack of their asinine cigarettes……...


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Probably the same guys that you see in the convenience store handing over $20 for four pack of their asinine cigarettes……...


I'm astounded when I'm in line behind somebody and I see how they pay for smokes.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> I'm astounded when I'm in line behind somebody and I see how they pay for smokes.


I can't get started on cig smokers  They have a "right" to smoke. Ever notice how 1 can stink up such large a area? Done with it? toss it out the window…… pathetic.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I can't get started on cig smokers  They have a "right" to smoke. Ever notice how 1 can stink up such large a area? Done with it? toss it out the window…… pathetic.


Vaping is where it's at.  The cloud those things make is ridiculous.


----------



## Mathias

Sheep......

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim570

Glad I bought a Lifetime license when I did. Not much wiggle room in my budget. Living solely on my pension and my 2 youngest are going to West Chester U. I help them as much as I can. Submitted apps for a number of part time jobs and have never gotten a response. 

I think Pa. should have a student license. Bought the full license for my son for the last 2 years. He has only hunted 2 days of turkey in each of the last 2 years. I keep hoping he can get time for deer, but it hasn't happened. He is working 40 hours a week and also a full time student.


----------



## Mathias

What are the requirements for a 'lifetime' license? is it no longer available??

Where in Bradford are you???


----------



## davydtune

Anyhow  What a nice day to shoot :wink:


----------



## nicko

Nice shooting with a stick bow Davy. I have a 40# Bear Kodiak recurve made in 1967. I haven't shot in a while but the beauty of traditional bows is unmatched.


----------



## jim570

Mathias said:


> What are the requirements for a 'lifetime' license? is it no longer available??
> 
> Where in Bradford are you???


You have to be old!! Bought mine when I turned 65. That was 6 years ago. I think they are still available.

Live just outside of Sayre, on the west side of the valley. I'm about 300 yards south of the NYS line.


----------



## nicko

Senior resident hunting license rules. This is a bargain if somebody is still active and able to hunt.

*Resident Senior Lifetime Hunting License ($51.70)*: Issued to bona fide residents of Pennsylvania ages 65 and older. Sixty-four-year-olds may apply for a senior lifetime hunting license if they reach age 65 by June 30 of the current license year. Lifetime license holders apply for free renewal hunting licenses each year to receive valid harvest tags for that particular license year.

*Senior Resident Lifetime Combination License ($101.70)*: Issued to bona fide residents of Pennsylvania ages 65 and older. Sixty-four-year-olds may apply for a senior lifetime combination license if they reach age 65 by June 30 of the current license year. Combination licenses grant hunting, furtaker, archery and muzzleloader privileges. Combination licenses do not include bear, migratory game bird, special spring gobbler or antlerless deer license privileges. Lifetime license holders apply for free renewal combination licenses each year to receive valid harvest tags for that particular license year.

*Resident Senior Lifetime Combination Upgrade License ($51.70)*: Issued to current senior lifetime hunting or furtaker license holders who desire to upgrade their license privileges to the combination category (which includes hunting, furtaker, archery and muzzleloader).

*Resident Senior Lifetime Hunting Renewal License (No Charge)*: Issued to Resident Senior Lifetime Hunting license holders to renew a lifetime license for the current year. Lifetime license holders renewing for the first time through PALS must provide their Social Security Number (SSN) (one time only) and their valid PA Driver's License or some other form of positive ID showing their current address. ID cards are no longer issued or required since PALS accesses the resident senior lifetime license database to verify privileges that the hunter has on file. If a license holder moves out-of-state, he or she is not eligible to renew their senior lifetime license. Senior lifetime license holders are entitled to only one free license per year. If their renewal license is lost, they must be issued a replacement at the cost of $6.70

*Resident Senior Lifetime Combination Renewal License (No Charge)*: Issued to Resident Senior Lifetime Combination license holders to renew a lifetime license for the current year. Lifetime license holders renewing for the first time through PALS must provide their SSN (one time only) and their valid PA Driver's License or some other form of positive ID showing their current address. ID cards are no longer issued or required since PALS accesses the resident senior lifetime license database to verify privileges that the hunter has on file. If a license holder moves out-of-state, he or she is not eligible to renew their senior lifetime license. Senior lifetime license holders are entitled to only one free license per year. If their renewal license is lost, they must be issued a replacement at the cost of $6.70.


----------



## jim570

I have the Senior Combo. All I pay for is doe permits and 2nd spring turkey tag. Don't care about bear hunting, although I wish someone would thin them out. A lot of bears in this area.

Probably the best $100 I ever spent.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Who's ready for turkey season? How many guys buy the second tag 

I'll be hunting birds in Maryland, PA and NY this year and hopefully Nebraska but not 100% I can make the trip work with my new job schedule 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Ill be in Md also. Potter county for a few days also.


----------



## md3006

boy have the birds been talking with this warm snap


----------



## md3006

should be a good year for them by the looks of things


----------



## KMiha

md3006 said:


> boy have the birds been talking with this warm snap


Yeah, I heard some gobbling this past Wednesday at my archery club.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We'll be putting in some good work in Potter and the Poconos again - wish I had other places to chase them, but it is what it is...I hit Hickory Run 2x last year and worked birds each time, but couldn't close the deal with my bow. All of my time in Potter over the last 4 years has been trying to get my son a bird. We haven't gotten a lot of time up there, but TONS of action with his two best chances happening last year. I bet we haven't hunted 10 days in the last four years, so that action we have had has been awesome. Its a long run to hunt 1/2 day on Saturday...I haven't taken a bird over that time span, but that is because I've been focusing on getting him a bird. Plenty of times, I could have taken one, but we couldn't get them in his effective range.

Davy - where about in Potter do you frequent?

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Thanks for the inclusion Joe! I feel like part of the family now! [emoji1][emoji1]


Ditto haha!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Joe, camp is in southern potter county,near Conrad, within the susquehannock state forest. I may have a place in Md for turkeys if your interested? Shoot me a PM for details.


----------



## yetihunter1

So I know its been thrown out by a few people to actually get together for a shoot or something. I want to see if we can actually make it happen, there is a 3D shoot April 16-17th at Frontier Archery. Its a great course, challenging and fun. Who would be free that weekend and open to making the drive? If enough people say they are interested we can pin down which date and a time. So who is interested?


----------



## Applebag

I don't have anything going on that weekend, I'd be willing to participate.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I might be able to pull that off too, maybe even with my Pop and my son...if he starts shooting again this spring....I'll be in touch.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> I don't have anything going on that weekend, I'd be willing to participate.


Bring the rest of the crew too! haha.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I might be able to pull that off too, maybe even with my Pop and my son...if he starts shooting again this spring....I'll be in touch.
> 
> Joe


Nice, look forward to it.


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> Bring the rest of the crew too! haha.


Of course. Robert is always with me and my brother will most likely attend.


----------



## rmm60985

Not sure if any of you guys heard about this or not.. Just saw it on FB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Wonder what the rules are regarding wild pigs in PA? I think if there is no season, you can't shoot them. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## Applebag

I've been wondering when they will start to become more prevalent around here. It's only a matter of time before they become a hindrance to the auto insurance companies and the agricultural interests, then we will get an open season I'm sure. 

At that point, it might become feasible to switch to living completely on a subsistence lifestyle and only get protein from hunting/fishing. Love me some homemade bacon!


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> Wonder what the rules are regarding wild pigs in PA? I think if there is no season, you can't shoot them. But don't quote me on that.


Here's what Penn State says: "Currently the legal taking of feral swine is governed solely by a PGC Executive Order which allows a landowner to shoot feral swine because of the threat imposed to the property; there are no regulations or statutes governing the killing of escaped or released feral swine, except in defense of property. A recent Supreme Court decision extends this responsibility of management of feral swine once they are in the wild to the PGC."

Look at the problems in Texas and other states, why wouldn't they call it open season sooner rather than later?


----------



## davydtune

Dead piggy


----------



## 138104

yetihunter1 said:


> So I know its been thrown out by a few people to actually get together for a shoot or something. I want to see if we can actually make it happen, there is a 3D shoot April 16-17th at Frontier Archery. Its a great course, challenging and fun. Who would be free that weekend and open to making the drive? If enough people say they are interested we can pin down which date and a time. So who is interested?


I'd be interested. Leaning towards Sunday since my kids will have soccer matches on Saturday.


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> I'd be interested. Leaning towards Sunday since my kids will have soccer matches on Saturday.


That would probably work, I know a lot of guys on here have kids (though I don't know how many will come).


----------



## jim570

nicko said:


> Wonder what the rules are regarding wild pigs in PA? I think if there is no season, you can't shoot them. But don't quote me on that.


I thought pigs could be hunted anytime. There are some in the area of the Warren Center Game Lands. Ran into a deputy game warden on one of the game lands roads and told him what we wanted to shoot some pigs. He told us about a trap the feds had set so they could check the pigs for diseases. I was told those pigs had escaped a pay to shoot operation.

Talked to a guy just south of here who killed a pig right on the west side of the Susquehana River on the south side of Ulster, Pa. He buried it with a back hoe. PGC showed up and wanted to see the pig for testing. He didn't want to dig it up and left.


----------



## Mathias

The pigs that are or were on the SGL near Warren Center came from a defunct preserve of sorts in Nichols, NY.. There is a QDMA guy in Little Meadows Pa that is very familiar with the pigs on that game lands.


----------



## Mathias

Supposed to rain in the morning….perfect day for a ride to LAS.


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> Supposed to rain in the morning….perfect day for a ride to LAS.


Was there with my dad earlier. Love that place. It's like a candy shop for grown men.


----------



## Mathias

Good analogy

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Supposed to rain in the morning….perfect day for a ride to LAS.


What you shooting when you go Matt?


----------



## Mathias

I have a new BT-X. Needs some fine tuning.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim570

Mathias said:


> The pigs that are or were on the SGL near Warren Center came from a defunct preserve of sorts in Nichols, NY.. There is a QDMA guy in Little Meadows Pa that is very familiar with the pigs on that game lands.


It was 7 or 8 years ago that we went there looking for pigs. Never did see any, just places where they had torn up the ground. 

I shoot 3D with a guy that has a dairy farm in North Rome. He sees a few now and then.


----------



## Mathias

jim570 said:


> It was 7 or 8 years ago that we went there looking for pigs. Never did see any, just places where they had torn up the ground.
> 
> I shoot 3D with a guy that has a dairy farm in North Rome. He sees a few now and then.


Several years back, 2 pigs tore up the area under my apple trees; ground looked like it had been tilled. My neighbor saw me out there studying it and told me what had happened. Both pigs were shot in our valley. Not sure where they originated from, I assumed escapees from a farm, although I'd never seen any nearby.


----------



## jacobh

No big surprise we had Corsican Rams running Limerick for 10+ years. They were also escapees. Hunted them for a long time u til the neighbor put up a fence and ended up catching all of them


----------



## Applebag

Mathias said:


> I have a new BT-X. Needs some fine tuning.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congrats Mathias! That is a sweet bow. You're doing the right thing to have it tuned at LAS. They know their stuff and are great to deal with. Good luck and post pics of the new bow when you get a chance!


----------



## dougell

I'm pretty sure you can shoot the pigs on sight now.For a while,they didn't want people hunting them because the USDA was trying to trap them in localized areas where they were concentrated.Supposedly,they get educated quick and they have been luck getting rid of them by trapping them.

I don't think they do real well in this north of a climate.About 10 years ago,around 30 of them showed up near my mother's house in Wyoming county and I'm not sure if they ever confirmed exactly how they got there.The farmer killed a few up the road and some people killed a few more during deer season.I heard about them but was kinda skeptical until an article was run about them in the Wilkes-Barre time leader.They were seen for about 3 years and then the sightings just stopped.I have no idea if they just scattered and moved off,died from disease or just couldn't take the winters.They definitely didn't thrive.There still seems to be a peristant band somewhere near Butler and one near Ebensburg.I'm pretty sure they escaped from nearby game preserves in both cases.


----------



## Mathias

Great early morning trip to LAS. No crowd, fast service.
They spent a lot of time on my BT-X setup and it's perfect.
60# 29" 403gr @285fps in middle setting.


----------



## Applebag

Mathias said:


> Great early morning trip to LAS. No crowd, fast service.
> They spent a lot of time on my BT-X setup and it's perfect.
> 60# 29" 403gr @285fps in middle setting.


Pics!!


----------



## Mathias

Just ordered a new BG Verdict 3 pin slider for it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Beauty! Very very nice man. Congrats!


----------



## dougell

http://www.ammoland.com/2016/03/pennsylvania-game-commission-releases-deer-harvest-estimates/

For what it's worth,here's the 2015 harvest estimates.


----------



## jacobh

thanks got posting


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> http://www.ammoland.com/2016/03/pennsylvania-game-commission-releases-deer-harvest-estimates/
> 
> For what it's worth,here's the 2015 harvest estimates.


I posted the harvest totals in a separate thread Doug. I thought it might get more eyes than this thread which is continuously bumped to the 1st page by some many of us repeat PA visitors. 

I sometimes wonder what non-PA hunters think if they read this thread.


----------



## dougell

Huh,I must have missed it.Here's a chart that's pretty interesting as well.

The following chart arranges the WMUs in descending order from highest to lowest antlerless harvests per square mile of landmass.

Ranking....WMU.....Antlerless.....Antlered.....Total.....% antlerless.....License/antlerless harvest
1.....2B....11.01.....3.69.....14.82......74.26%.....4.07
2.....2D.....6.31.....4.95.....11.26......56.07%.....3.50
3.....5C.....6.30.....3.43......9.73......64.76%.....5.15
4.....2A.....5.80.....3.59......9.39......61.76%.....4.10
5.....3C.....5.17.....3.26......8.39......58.01%.....3.43
6.....4A.....4.99.....2.94......7.93......62.96%.....3.46
7.....1A.....4.93.....3.25......8.18......60.26%.....5.05
8.....5D.....4.52.....1.91......6.43......70.27%.....4.62
9.....4B.....4.41.....3.59......8.00......55.12%.....3.71
10....5B.....4.36.....3.03......7.39......58.97%.....4.35
11....2E.....4.20.....3.73......7.93......53.00%.....3.96
12....4E.....3.98.....3.57......7.55......52.67%.....3.62
13....1B.....3.64.....3.26......6.90......52.74%.....3.77
14....5A.....3.54.....2.23......5.77......61.33%.....4.13
15....3B.....3.29.....3.02......6.31......52.11%.....3.78
16....4C.....2.76.....2.98......5.74......48.08%.....5.00
17....2C.....2.74.....2.94......5.67......48.27%.....3.65
18....4D.....2.71.....2.62......5.33......50.83%.....4.43
19....3A.....2.65.....2.85......5.50......48.19%.....4.75
20....2F.....2.24.....2.90......5.14......43.55%.....4.07
21....3D.....1.69.....1.60......3.30......51.39%.....6.76
22....2H.....1.40.....1.40......2.80......50.00%.....4.64
23....2G.....1.32.....1.96......3.27......40.20%.....5.37

It has been pretty much the same units at the top and bottom each year for over twenty years now. I find it interesting that the units that keep harvesting the most does seem to have stable or increasing deer numbers. I find it equally interesting that the units that keep reducing their doe harvests seem to have declining deer populations. 

Dick Bodenhorn


----------



## 12-Ringer

Stepped out today for about 40-minutes or so, needed to clear my head, between home and the office things are nuts. Walked about 100 yards NE of the tower on Woody's Woods and the forest exploded with screaming gobblers. Never did see them, but man was it nice to have that experience. Just what I needed - funny isn't it, what recharges your batteries.....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Nature has a great habit of doing that Joe, glad it picked you up!


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Stepped out today for about 40-minutes or so, needed to clear my head, between home and the office things are nuts. Walked about 100 yards NE of the tower on Woody's Woods and the forest exploded with screaming gobblers. Never did see them, but man was it nice to have that experience. Just what I needed - funny isn't it, what recharges your batteries.....
> 
> Joe


Jealous!


----------



## dougell

Here's some more interesting stats.This shows the antlerless harvest/sq mile in each WMU.

I suspect most people are most interested in the antlerless harvest trends. I will try to post them in a format that is legible.

WMU...03....04....05....06....07....08....09....10....11....12....13....14....15
1A....8.63....8.45....7.26....7.15....6.77....6.82....5.79....6.44....5.31....6.44....7.53....5.85....4.93
1B....8.02....5.67....5.05....5.67....5.38....6.33....4.49....4.35....4.49....5.24....5.10....4.16....3.64
2A....9.13...10.22...10.82....9.39....7.90....8.45....7.68....7.46....7.01....7.01....7.29....5.30....5.80
2B....7.79...11.74...10.64...12.11...11.23...11.23...14.68....9.54...12.47...11.74...10.27....9.54...11.01
2C....8.20....6.29....4.42....3.90....3.74....4.13....3.52....3.10....4.13....3.48....3.55....2.91....2.74
2D....9.40....8.89....8.89....8.20....7.28....6.27....6.43....7.74....7.76....8.36....8.69....6.60....6.31
2E....8.84....6.42....5.94....5.87....5.07....4.91....4.20....4.76....5.63.....4.44....6.34....4.44....4.20
2F....7.34....5.43....3.44....3.32....2.95....3.77....2.74....2.36....2.78....2.53....3.32....2.45....2.24
2G....4.95....2.58....1.51....1.12....1.60....2.21....1.02....0.88....1.34....1.58....2.21....1.51....1.32
2H................................................................................................1.70....1.10....1.40
3A....5.87....7.69....5.77....5.84....5.17....4.97....3.98....4.31....4.44....4.44....3.58....2.85....2.65
3B....6.10....5.95....4.84....4.71....4.53....4.40....4.04....3.38....3.42....3.87....3.87....3.60....3.29
3C....7.31....6.26....5.19....4.26....4.45....3.38....3.29....3.85....4.59....4.87....5.89....4.77....4.87
3D....6.02....4.49....3.34....3.39....3.21....3.16....2.89....2.52....3.30....2.75....2.29....2.38....1.69
4A....6.98....6.34....4.38....4.49....3.86....3.97....4.26....3.69....3.74....3.74....3.46....3.92....4.99
4B....6.63....6.93....4.16....4.16....2.83....2.39....2.58....3.21....2.46....3.53....3.65....3.53....4.41
4C....7.50....6.68....5.41....4.91....5.19....4.41....3.97....4.64....4.08....4.30....3.81....2.76....2.76
4D....5.89....4.62....3.06....3.61....2.95....3.39....2.95....2.00....2.40....2.29....2.99....2.49....2.71
4E....6.98....6.34....5.24....5.19....4.67....4.15....3.63....3.40....3.51....3.51....4.44....3.40....3.98
5A....5.89....5.61....3.61....4.00....3.00....2.92....3.23....2.61....2.77....2.77....3.15....2.54....3.54
5B....6.49....5.35....4.23....4.12....4.01....4.05....4.08....4.52....4.89....4.73....4.85....4.70....4.36
5C....7.67....7.79....8.11....7.42....8.71....9.31...10.69....9.71....9.79....9.55....8.78....8.98....6.30
5D....5.18....5.03....5.03....4.91....6.22....5.39....4.67....4.43....4.55....4.55....5.39....4.55....4.52

Statewide..7.43...6.56...5.38...5.21...4.92...4.91....4.62....4.45....4.80....4.82....5.03....4.25....4.10

Hopefully this is useful. I have other data to compare the units over a longer time period. When I get the time I will try to post some of it as well.

Dick Bodenhorn


----------



## vonfoust

The problem with any of those number Dougell. The person that doesn't believe the GC's numbers believes that the GC is 'fudging' the numbers. And you can't have a discussion based off of a belief.


----------



## dougell

That would be true Von.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> The problem with any of those number Dougell. The person that doesn't believe the GC's numbers believes that the GC is 'fudging' the numbers. And you can't have a discussion based off of a belief.


Love your signature Von!!!!

Joe


----------



## KMiha

vonfoust said:


> The problem with any of those number Dougell. The person that doesn't believe the GC's numbers believes that the GC is 'fudging' the numbers. And you can't have a discussion based off of a belief.


Another problem is they don't accurately depict the whole WMU. Obviously, a hunter just couldn't pick out any square mile in 2B and expect to shoot 5 does, let alone 11. It's a decent way to break down harvest rates, but the best way would be to do it per square mile in each borough/township, in each WMU. But, that would probably cost more money and be more data to collect and separate. 

Essentially, my point is this. Take 25 square miles, and 75 deer are killed, 3 deer/sq. mile, correct? Well, if we were to look closer and see that 40 of the deer were shot in 5 square miles, and the other 35 were shot over the remaining 20 square miles, we get a different picture, correct? It's just an example. This is why I look at those numbers and say ok, gives me some data. But ultimately, it falls short.


----------



## dougell

There's no way to micromanage an entire WMU.Compare 2H with 5C.2H is mostly public land so hunters and the harvest are pretty much spread across the entire unit.2h has a combined harvest of about 2.5 dpsm.Part of that is do to a much lower deer density and part of it is do to lower pressure do to hunters being spread out as well as a lower AL allocation.5C on the other hand has a much less huntable area but has a combined harvest of close to 10 dpsm.2B is even worse.

The reason they went from county data and allocation to the bigger WMU's is so they could pool the data.There just wasn't enough at the county level,let alone the twp level.I agree though.if it were possible,that would be nice.In every area,even a small area,there's gonna be hot spots and cold spots.If you look at those areas objectively,it almost always comes down to habitat and pressure.In 2005,DCNR had a company flyover most of the state forests and count deer using FLIR data.I'm not sure if you can still find it but you used to be able to get right on their website and actually see where the deer were.They flew over the areas during the winter,mostly March,when the deer were concentrated in certain areas with either food or thermal cover.Up here,there was literally miles of poor habitat without a single deer.THEN THERE WOULD BE A CONCENTRATION OF 30-40 DPSM.One area that I'm very familiar with had no deer at all until they hit a long ravine choked with laurel and loaded with red oak acorns that year.They counted 126 dpsm in that one spot.That area averaged out to 16 dpsm over winter but most of the areas had between 8-10 dpsm.If you hunted where there was no reason for them to be there,you wouldn't see any.If you hunted where there was adequate food and cover,you'd see plenty.


----------



## Hindy30

I can't see anything past March 7 on this thread?

Edit: Never mind, now that I posted it's back.


----------



## Hindy30

And it's gone again.


----------



## mrbb

many yrs back I made a lock able door for my ladderstands, that made using them (unless your part monkey) impossible, for the reason I got tired of finding folks in my stands or traces of them using them
never knew why ladderstand company didn;t off this feature

was simple to make and for me worked great!

I NOW never use a ladder stand public lands, had too many stolen of vandalized or?? 
a shame as they are nice to have pre set up, but seems too many folks today like to ride off the hard work of others!


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> There's no way to micromanage an entire WMU.Compare 2H with 5C.2H is mostly public land so hunters and the harvest are pretty much spread across the entire unit.2h has a combined harvest of about 2.5 dpsm.Part of that is do to a much lower deer density and part of it is do to lower pressure do to hunters being spread out as well as a lower AL allocation.5C on the other hand has a much less huntable area but has a combined harvest of close to 10 dpsm.2B is even worse.
> 
> The reason they went from county data and allocation to the bigger WMU's is so they could pool the data.There just wasn't enough at the county level,let alone the twp level.I agree though.if it were possible,that would be nice.In every area,even a small area,there's gonna be hot spots and cold spots.If you look at those areas objectively,it almost always comes down to habitat and pressure.In 2005,DCNR had a company flyover most of the state forests and count deer using FLIR data.I'm not sure if you can still find it but you used to be able to get right on their website and actually see where the deer were.They flew over the areas during the winter,mostly March,when the deer were concentrated in certain areas with either food or thermal cover.Up here,there was literally miles of poor habitat without a single deer.THEN THERE WOULD BE A CONCENTRATION OF 30-40 DPSM.One area that I'm very familiar with had no deer at all until they hit a long ravine choked with laurel and loaded with red oak acorns that year.They counted 126 dpsm in that one spot.That area averaged out to 16 dpsm over winter but most of the areas had between 8-10 dpsm.If you hunted where there was no reason for them to be there,you wouldn't see any.If you hunted where there was adequate food and cover,you'd see plenty.


I agree. I never said anything about micromanaging any WMU. My only point is that the numbers don't accurately depict deer numbers throughout an entire WMU, and are misleading. That's all. Are they completely worthless, no. The trends from year to year are interesting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

5C - 6.3 antlerless per square mile - my small crew took 5 from the same 15 acre spot in Glenmoore
2H - 1.4 per square mile - my crew took 8 on our 500 acre lease in Coudersport

Not at all bragging, in fact, the polar opposite...we're far from experts just showcasing how these numbers really don't mean anything....I can go a square mile in 2H and not see a hard top road or a home, I can go a square mile in 5C and not see a tree....its all relative and I think that is what a few folks were trying to say...

Joe


----------



## nicko

I've given up on slicing and dicing the harvest totals and I'm done grousing about the reporting system. The PAGC knows their harvest reporting system is deficient and reporting rates are embarrassingly low. But If they don't care enough to make changes, I won't worry about it either. 

They say hunters killed 315,000 deer? Sounds good to me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I've given up on slicing and dicing the harvest totals and I'm done grousing about the reporting system. The PAGC knows their harvest reporting system is deficient and reporting rates are embarrassingly low. But If they don't care enough to make changes, I won't worry about it either.
> 
> They say hunters killed 315,000 deer? Sounds good to me.


Yep....

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

What's embarrassing is how many "hunters" don't care enough to report their kills. That is NOT the fault of anyone but that hunter....how is it the fault of the PGC when people disobey the law? I do agree that a mandatory system would be great, but until people take full responsibility and tell the truth, no system will work.


----------



## PAbigbear

LetThemGrow said:


> What's embarrassing is how many "hunters" don't care enough to report their kills. That is NOT the fault of anyone but that hunter....how is it the fault of the PGC when people disobey the law? I do agree that a mandatory system would be great, but until people take full responsibility and tell the truth, no system will work.


Agree! If they don't care enough now to send in a report what is stopping them from lying on a mandatory report? My guess is the harvest is actually quite a bit more than what is released. I would venture to guess those who are field checked by WCO's and those who take their deer to a processor are more likely to send in a report than those who shoot a deer on their back 40 and butcher themselves.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> What's embarrassing is how many "hunters" don't care enough to report their kills. That is NOT the fault of anyone but that hunter....how is it the fault of the PGC when people disobey the law? I do agree that a mandatory system would be great, but until people take full responsibility and tell the truth, no system will work.


It's not the fault of the PGC if hunters decide not to report their kills. But the PGC is at fault if they choose not to enforce their own laws. They are the governing body of game laws and enforcement in PA. If they aren't going to enforce their laws or implement a system that ensures compliance, then there is almost no sense in having a harvest reporting law like "all kills must be reported within 10 days of said kill".


----------



## davydtune

Hunters should have to report all tags whether they killed or not. Then if you don't you can't get a license for the next season. Easy :wink:


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> 5C - 6.3 antlerless per square mile - my small crew took 5 from the same 15 acre spot in Glenmoore
> 2H - 1.4 per square mile - my crew took 8 on our 500 acre lease in Coudersport
> 
> Not at all bragging, in fact, the polar opposite...we're far from experts just showcasing how these numbers really don't mean anything....I can go a square mile in 2H and not see a hard top road or a home, I can go a square mile in 5C and not see a tree....its all relative and I think that is what a few folks were trying to say...
> 
> Joe


That's kind of my point Joe.It's impossible to say how many deer are in any one spot because they'll never be evenly spread out over the entire landscape.All they can do is manage by estimates and trends.I live and hunt in 2H and know quite a bit of it intimately.There's huge areas with poor habitat and few deer and areas with recovering habitat and more deer.Those areas can change from week to week in the fall,let alone from year to year.Deer get killed in areas where hunters have access and areas where deer should actually be.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> Agree! If they don't care enough now to send in a report what is stopping them from lying on a mandatory report? My guess is the harvest is actually quite a bit more than what is released. I would venture to guess those who are field checked by WCO's and those who take their deer to a processor are more likely to send in a report than those who shoot a deer on their back 40 and butcher themselves.


I agree.The harvest is actually higher than the estimate and there's really no way to force compliance.They base allocations on trends and that's about as good as it has to be.Years ago,they estimated the overwinter deer density between 10-15 dpsm in most areas up here.When DCNR had the FLIR DONE,that was pretty close to where they estimated the herd.

Mantatory reporting whether successful or unsuccessful is required if you have a DMAP tag.If you don't report,you're not supposed to get a tag the following year.The first year of dmap,the reporting rates were bad enough that they sent threatening reminder letters out to everyone who didn't report.Legislators got involved,used the "card got lost in the mail" excuse and they couldn't enforce it.DCNR has dmap harvest reports for each dmap unit on their website and it includes the reporting rate of how many tags were issued and how many successful and unsuccessful reports there were.It's embarrassing.The reporting rate is terrible but I don't see how anyone can't place the blame squarely on the shoulders of those people too lazy to report a simple harvest.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Love your signature Von!!!!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. Hope it doesn't offend too many on AT:wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Thanks Joe. Hope it doesn't offend too many on AT:wink:


Well...I have a website and a catch phrase - guess I need a cameraman, preferably one who has all of his/her own equipment :wink:

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> It's not the fault of the PGC if hunters decide not to report their kills. But the PGC is at fault if they choose not to enforce their own laws. They are the governing body of game laws and enforcement in PA. If they aren't going to enforce their laws or implement a system that ensures compliance, then there is almost no sense in having a harvest reporting law like "all kills must be reported within 10 days of said kill".


What system will guarantee people tell the truth? Right now when people refuse to send in a report, forget to send in a report, or falsify a report....they are essentially lying. I don't know how you can regulate truthfulness...in a society that embraces liars.


----------



## dougell

I don't know how you can regulate truthfulness...in a society that embraces liars. 

That would make a good tag line.How true that is with everything.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Well...I have a website and a catch phrase - guess I need a cameraman, preferably one who has all of his/her own equipment :wink:
> 
> Joe


That's funny, I never thought of you when putting that down there, certainly not the 'expert' that is aimed at. But, I guess you are two/thirds of the way towards being an expert! From now on when you shoot something, I want you to practice pumping your fist and saying "KEEPING YOUR EYES ON THE PRIZE!!"
Probably wouldn't hurt to do it after each practice arrow you shoot at the range too.


----------



## KMiha

vonfoust said:


> That's funny, I never thought of you when putting that down there, certainly not the 'expert' that is aimed at. But, I guess you are two/thirds of the way towards being an expert! From now on when you shoot something, I want you to practice pumping your fist and saying "KEEPING YOUR EYES ON THE PRIZE!!"
> Probably wouldn't hurt to do it after each practice arrow you shoot at the range too.


Don't forget "Shmoked Em!!"


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> What system will guarantee people tell the truth? Right now when people refuse to send in a report, forget to send in a report, or falsify a report....they are essentially lying. I don't know how you can regulate truthfulness...in a society that embraces liars.


I'm not talking about making sure people tell the truth. Not sure where you might have gotten that impression. And BTW, I'm all for reporting of all tags purchased whether filled or not. But if somebody wants to lie and say they didn't kill something when they did, that's out of anybody's hands. 

My point is that if the PGC wants hunters to improve on the reporting rate, then they should enforce their own laws and implement changes to the system. There was an article in the Pennsylvania Outdoor News last year where some commissioners from the PGC finally were expressing concern over the abysmal reporting rate of PA deer hunters which reached a new low. But the PGC made no changes (which they probably could not do since 2015-16 licenses were already on sale). But they have the chance to do something and make changes before the 2016-17 licenses go on sale. 

That said, I don't expect to see any changes. It's just not important enough to them.


----------



## dougell

About the only thing they can do is get rid of the report card system and the lost in the mail excuse.At one time they did cite people for not reporting but the charges got thrown out at the magistrate level because people simply claimed they mailed the cards in and they must have gotten lost.I think the fine was and still is $25.Even at that,the only people that would get cited are those who get field checked or have deer checked at processors and then their tags get cross-checked with the harvest reports.They'll still never know about the thousands of guys who hang their deer in their garage and cut them up.It costs .70 for every pos report and every phone report.You could require every tag to be reported whether successful or not but that would cost between $1.5mil-$2mil depending on how many tags and general licenses are sold.They're strapped for cash now so it wouldn't be worth it.Why can't hunters just do the right thing?


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> .......Why can't hunters just do the right thing?


Laziness.


----------



## pope125

Hear is one for you guys I got a letter today from PGC regarding my Deer Attractant Permit that I have for my residence , telling me that I need to report the number of deer harvested on the property with the permit . Well I did submit a report of zero at the end of the season . Here they are telling me I never summitted anything , Ummmm thats funny cause I did do it . Damned if you do , Damned if you don't .Funny thing is the harvest numbers are out , and they are telling me that the Harvest Page closes at midnight April 15th .


----------



## KMiha

They could also implement an online reporting system. Delaware does it. Just a thought, could cost a bit to get up and running but could save in the long run.


----------



## nicko

KMiha said:


> They could also implement an online reporting system. Delaware does it. Just a thought, could cost a bit to get up and running but could save in the long run.


They could/should just build an additional .70 into the price of each tag sold to pay for it but as long as the PA legislature controls all license fees, it will never happen.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> They could/should just build an additional .70 into the price of each tag sold to pay for it but as long as the PA legislature controls all license fees, it will never happen.


I believe that was talked about and shot down.Good idea though.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Hear is one for you guys I got a letter today from PGC regarding my Deer Attractant Permit that I have for my residence , telling me that I need to report the number of deer harvested on the property with the permit . Well I did submit a report of zero at the end of the season . Here they are telling me I never summitted anything , Ummmm thats funny cause I did do it . Damned if you do , Damned if you don't .Funny thing is the harvest numbers are out , and they are telling me that the Harvest Page closes at midnight April 15th .


Did you do it online?If so,you can print out a receipt,at least you can with the tags you report.If the system is still open,I'd just go back in and check.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> I'm not talking about making sure people tell the truth. Not sure where you might have gotten that impression. And BTW, I'm all for reporting of all tags purchased whether filled or not. But if somebody wants to lie and say they didn't kill something when they did, that's out of anybody's hands.
> 
> My point is that if the PGC wants hunters to improve on the reporting rate, then they should enforce their own laws and implement changes to the system. There was an article in the Pennsylvania Outdoor News last year where some commissioners from the PGC finally were expressing concern over the abysmal reporting rate of PA deer hunters which reached a new low. But the PGC made no changes (which they probably could not do since 2015-16 licenses were already on sale). But they have the chance to do something and make changes before the 2016-17 licenses go on sale.
> 
> That said, I don't expect to see any changes. It's just not important enough to them.


I think we agree something needs to change....I would love to hear your idea on a better system? I guess I have little faith in the average PA Hunter...as a whole we've been taught to distrust and hate PGC, be less than truthful about our hunting success, and bend the rules to fit our situation.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> I think we agree something needs to change....I would love to hear your idea on a better system? I guess I have little faith in the average PA Hunter...as a whole we've been taught to distrust and hate PGC, be less than truthful about our hunting success, and bend the rules to fit our situation.


My ideas for a better system (this is based on the PA legislature not hamstringing the PGC on fees and the PGC being able to addi fees to offset operating costs):

- mandatory reporting of all tags purchased whether filled or not
- eliminate the report card report method and stop including them in the hunting digest
- offer three ways to report on tags....1) on-line through the PGC website 2) at a license issuing agent 
- no phone-in reporting of tags....streamline the entire process and make everything go through the PALS system to eliminate any confusion
- give people until January 31st every year to report on all their tags
- to increase compliance, make everybody provide a cell number or an e-mail address when getting a license so they can be sent a text or e-mail as a reminder to report their tags by the January 31st deadline (include a mention in the messages about the fine for tags not reported) 
- build a .70 fee increase into every tag sold (general license as well as all antlerless tags to offset operating costs)
- implement a nominal fine to be tacked on to a hunter's license purchase the following season for every tag he/she does not report on (ie - 3 tags not reported, $5 per tag = $15 fine......give people fines and they'll get on board quickly)

This is in a perfect world where the PA Legislature has no hand in PGC costs and fees and the commission can set fees as they see fit.

I don't really distrust the PGC and I definitely don't hate them. They have a tough job to do. But this is one thing that can be done better and we have the technology to make this happen.


----------



## mrbb

in my opinion NOTHING beats a check in system, it also provides a LOT of valuable information on animals harvested
hunted a lot of states that had check in set ups and it was great, kill, go to a center and get a state issued tag
to me it kept a lot of folks more honest
BUt to be fair, any system can be cheated if folks don';t play by the rules

SO< what that means is Fines need to be HIGHER for those that don't
we sadly I think live in a world where far too many folks roll the dice and don't care due to low fines, or just don't fear the punishment of NOT playing by the rules

too many laws that get broken today , the punishments of most all get pleaded down to lesser things, its almost a joke, our legal system anymore
get arrested and a 10 yr jail term gets pleaded down to half that IF that, and many never even come close to serving the punishment they were given

its IMO just showing folks, that the consequences of there actions are adjustable and not to fear the punishments, as they all become lesser at time of IF you get caught!!
too many loop holes in life anymore for those that know how to play the system!

Lic agents should be check stations I say!! those that don';t wish to can give up selling the lic's
the .75 cents they make on a lic is small to begin with, its the after sale benefits of bringing hunters in that makes them money, SO
if hunters have to come back to check a deer in, it opens the door for more sales
so I doubt many would NOT want to be a check station as well

I know all the check stations I used out of PA< made money on me buying a drink or something while I checked my deer in LOL

none ever complained about doing the service, due to they made money they wouldn;'t have if folks didn;'t have to stop ion with a deer!

I even liked seeing the photo's on local shops wall's, as most all places I went to took a picture as well as did the tag/reporting

to show locals what types of deer were taken 

win win to me
but I doubt it would ever happen here
far too many PA hunters are set in there ways!


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Hear is one for you guys I got a letter today from PGC regarding my Deer Attractant Permit that I have for my residence , telling me that I need to report the number of deer harvested on the property with the permit . Well I did submit a report of zero at the end of the season . Here they are telling me I never summitted anything , Ummmm thats funny cause I did do it . Damned if you do , Damned if you don't .Funny thing is the harvest numbers are out , and they are telling me that the Harvest Page closes at midnight April 15th .


What's a Deer Attractant Permit? I tried looking it up and all I see is it isn't available at this time.


----------



## jacobh

Baiting permit in special regulation areas


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Baiting permit in special regulation areas


Wait, what? Why in the heck would pope have a baiting permit? I thought he was vehemently against baiting?


----------



## jacobh

Sounds like he just has a feeder at his house to see deer. I don't believe he hunts there


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Hear is one for you guys I got a letter today from PGC regarding my Deer Attractant Permit that I have for my residence , telling me that I need to report the number of deer harvested on the property with the permit . Well I did submit a report of zero at the end of the season . Here they are telling me I never summitted anything , Ummmm thats funny cause I did do it . Damned if you do , Damned if you don't .Funny thing is the harvest numbers are out , and they are telling me that the Harvest Page closes at midnight April 15th .


Too funny Bob....I got the same letter and I too had already submitted the info...glad they are on top of things in Harrisburg wonder what it cost to produce and deliver all these letters. Oh wait, they raised licenses...it's covered....










Sorry for all of the wrinkles.....I dug it out of the trash for the photo...

Joe


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Sounds like he just has a feeder at his house to see deer. I don't believe he hunts there


Ok, that makes sense. Thanks for clarifying. Can't believe you need a permit in urban areas.


----------



## jacobh

Yea as far as Im concerned there shouldn't be baiting here if there isn't anywhere else. Same rules should apply for the whole state if u ask me.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Ok, that makes sense. Thanks for clarifying. Can't believe you need a permit in urban areas.


Actually,it doesn't make sense.You only need a permit you plan on hunting over the feeder.It's not otherwise illegal to feed deer.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Too funny Bob....I got the same letter and I too had already submitted the info...glad they are on top of things in Harrisburg wonder what it cost to produce and deliver all these letters. Oh wait, they raised licenses...it's covered....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all of the wrinkles.....I dug it out of the trash for the photo...
> 
> Joe


Unless I missed something,I don't see where it states that you didn't report it.The way I read it,it's just a friendly reminder to make sure it's done,most likely sent out o everyone that had a permit.I'm confused as to why that would anger or irritate anyone.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> Actually,it doesn't make sense.You only need a permit you plan on hunting over the feeder.It's not otherwise illegal to feed deer.


OK, I took it as you needed a permit to put a feeder out. If you don't, then what is the point of getting the permit unless you plan on hunting over it?


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Unless I missed something,I don't see where it states that you didn't report it.The way I read it,it's just a friendly reminder to make sure it's done,most likely sent out o everyone that had a permit.I'm confused as to why that would anger or irritate anyone.


Didn't anger or even irritate, just made me laugh....I get an email from the other states thta i hunt with this type of information/reminder/request. However here in PA our cash strapped regulatory authority sees fit to draft a letter with colored ink and mail them...but hey the permit is free right? 

...the yin and yang of the PAGC...

Joe


----------



## KMiha

Perry24 said:


> OK, I took it as you needed a permit to put a feeder out. If you don't, then what is the point of getting the permit unless you plan on hunting over it?


To cover his arse I would imagine. Just in case. What if a person shot a really nice buck, or heck, even a couple does, and some jealous "Hunter" that goes out three times a year decide to call the game commission and say "he shot those deer over the illegal feeder he has with no permit."


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Didn't anger or even irritate, just made me laugh....I get an email from the other states thta i hunt with this type of information/reminder/request. However here in PA our cash strapped regulatory authority sees fit to draft a letter with colored ink and mail them...but hey the permit is free right?
> 
> ...the yin and yang of the PAGC...
> 
> Joe



Joe, please explain !! They are sending a letter out in March to remind you to report your harvest , but they already put out the harvest report . UMMM, don't make much sense to me or am i missing something here ?


----------



## jacobh

Amen anymore U need to cover your backside with everything u do


QUOTE=KMiha;1087797354]To cover his arse I would imagine. Just in case. What if a person shot a really nice buck, or heck, even a couple does, and some jealous "Hunter" that goes out three times a year decide to call the game commission and say "he shot those deer over the illegal feeder he has with no permit."[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, please explain !! They are sending a letter out in March to remind you to report your harvest , but they already put out the harvest report . UMMM, don't make much sense to me or am i missing something here ?



With this data they are trying to determine if the deer harvested, which were already reported, were harvested on properties permitted for the feeder. 

Think about how many properties in 5C you hunt (maybe even the same Township), the tag we turn in only lists that WMU and Township, not whether or not it was on a property permitted for a feeder.

Believe it or not, this is the same data that they used a few years ago when the decided to "let the sunset" on the regulation that allowed baiting in the regulated WMU's. Years ago, guys could dump a pile of whatever, wherever, and hunt over hit. If I am correct I believe it was called a sunshine or sunset regulation. The PAGC elected not to renew it, only to two years later institute the regulation of the permitted feeder. As I understand it Commissioner Hoover was one of the most vocal in support of the requirement for a broadcast, timed feeder and the permit. 


Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Didn't anger or even irritate, just made me laugh....I get an email from the other states thta i hunt with this type of information/reminder/request. However here in PA our cash strapped regulatory authority sees fit to draft a letter with colored ink and mail them...but hey the permit is free right?
> 
> ...the yin and yang of the PAGC...
> 
> Joe


 Hard to believe but not everyone has an e-mail address.All they're trying to do is get data on the effectiveness of feeders in urban areas.People resist their data and when they try to get more more,people criticize them.


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> Hard to believe but not everyone has an e-mail address.All they're trying to do is get data on the effectiveness of feeders in urban areas.People resist their data and when they try to get more more,people criticize them.


Yeah, because they are essentially on a trial run for a few years correct? I would imagine they're trying to see how effective they are and whether or not they should allow people to keep using them.


----------



## jacobh

So why feeders opposed to what they had with just baiting? I get saliva spreads CWD and all that but isn't it about the same with the feeder? When they originally had baiting it lasted I think 1 season and they said it didn't work as intended and then soon after its now with feeders why??


----------



## 138104

I'm opposed to any feeding of wildlife. All it does is congregate deer to an area which will help spread CWD.


----------



## jacobh

Well that's kind of my point. So dumping bait on the ground spreads disease but having it fall out of a feeder dosent? I get its not in a pile but they're still eating in a 10' radius so not sure how this is a better solution


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Well that's kind of my point. So dumping bait on the ground spreads disease but having it fall out of a feeder dosent? I get its not in a pile but they're still eating in a 10' radius so not sure how this is a better solution


They also eat right out of the bottom of the feeder, with other animals. I've seen squirrels, raccoons, chipmunks and deer all on camera eating out of the bottom of the feeder. Obviously not at the same time, but you get my point.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> So why feeders opposed to what they had with just baiting? I get saliva spreads CWD and all that but isn't it about the same with the feeder? When they originally had baiting it lasted I think 1 season and they said it didn't work as intended and then soon after its now with feeders why??



Lots or reasons from the CWD that mentioned to studies that showed significant wear on the teeth of deer who were constantly eating at bait/mineral piles on the ground. One study featured a 3.5 year old who had the wear of an 6 year old deer. When their teeth get bad, they can't eat what they need to provide proper nutrition. Also the attractant of rodents, I guess their logic in this regard is less on the ground, less rodents??

I for one can't stand the feeder for too many reasons to mention, but it helps me monitor the herd and the landowner likes to look out her window and see the deer in the evening. I get three permits each year to cover her three separate properties. I list everyone on the permit who hunts the property with me and provide each with a copy of the permit to keep with their licenses. I also laminate the permit and tape it to the inside of the lid of the permit. Technically, I am breaking the law as it is supposed to be displayed on the outside of the feeder, but I have had zero luck keeping one there for a year, at least one that is legible. I did have an issue this fall with one feeder, neighbor shot a deer, ran onto our property, he was approached by a deputy warden about the feeder that was below our pond as the deer died literally within feet of the feeder. The neighbor is obviously not on the permit, but he called me and I was able to shoot over and clear things up with the deputy. No harm, no foul and he thought the permit on the inside of the lid was a good idea. He was also very quick to point out the regulation which indicates a non-permitted hunter can NOT ONLY not hunt within 50 yards of the feeder itself, but within 50 yards of any game trail leading to the feeder....good luck determining that...another reason I have the permits, not so we can hunt over a feeder, but so we can avoid any hassles. BTW - I can't find the 50-yard info he shared, but he'd be the one issuing the citation in our area, so its I my best interests to value his input.






Joe


----------



## Applebag

Good read Joe. Always interested in good stories about PGC from honest people. My experience has only been hassles.

I had a deputy approach me (while I was cleaning up litter in a nasty area we decided to fish) and asked for me and my buddies ID's and start grilling us and asking random weird questions and accusing me of putting all this clearly sunbleached old litter on the ground... "What's a Scranton boy doing with a Swoyersville boy" like there's some big conspiracy. Clown.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Hard to believe but not everyone has an e-mail address.All they're trying to do is get data on the effectiveness of feeders in urban areas.People resist their data and when they try to get more more,people criticize them.



I think Abraham Lincoln said it best when he said, "“He has a right to criticize, who has a heart to help.”....I have said this numerous times, I have always come up large in data-supported rational thought, but small on the very much needed political connections to actually make things happen. I have broken bread with Commissioners, as well as, more local officials and engaged in very cordial, educated discussions and seen nothing come of it other than invitations (which I gladly accepted) to present to a larger group; which also yielded no measureable results. I want to be clear too, I am not speaking of measureable results for something I proposed, I am talking about anything measurable that indicates there was anything more than a cordial "thank you for your thoughts and time on the matter" commentary as I walked out the door. I have volunteered my time at numerous intervals over the years as HSC instructor and BHSC instructor, helped stock pheasants, trout, restore habitat, streams, etc.... Unlike some (not aimed at anyone in particular) I don't just sit behind my keyboard.

So I guess I will apologize every for the cynicism that creeps up every now and again, but I feel as though I have earned the right to be a little cynical about a few things...like crying they have no money and spending what likely amounted to thousands sending a mailer out to remind folks to report their harvest. Why simply NOT allow the purchase of a new permit until data has been submitted, in fact stretch that to EVERY permit/license/tag issued....you get the license/tag/permit in 2016, you have to report on EVERY tag and licensed issued or you can't get one in 2017. I agree with LTG, won't stop the dishonest from being any less dishonest, but I might be naïve, I believe there are less dishonest folks than there are lazy folks. This system is simple probably without cost and would in the very least increase the data received; the accuracy of that data, that is up to the folks providing it...even the best actuaries can only examine what they are given. 

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Yea there is no set yardage according to the deputy that taught my sons Hunter course. My dads neighbor lost his license and he was 300 yds from a bait pile so Im not really sure how to really know what to do. In many cases I have no clue what my neighbors are doing. If they have a bait site then how would u know not to hunt I u are unaware it's there? This is a perfect example of if your going to allow it then allow it for everyone. It's too confusing for everyone including evidentially the PGC since this is the 3rd story I've heard and each time guys are told something different. I guess my other question is why was the warden there the time that deer was shot? Do they sit and watch the feeder sites or did someone call?




12-Ringer said:


> Lots or reasons from the CWD that mentioned to studies that showed significant wear on the teeth of deer who were constantly eating at bait/mineral piles on the ground. One study featured a 3.5 year old who had the wear of an 6 year old deer. When their teeth get bad, they can't eat what they need to provide proper nutrition. Also the attractant of rodents, I guess their logic in this regard is less on the ground, less rodents??
> 
> I for one can't stand the feeder for too many reasons to mention, but it helps me monitor the herd and the landowner likes to look out her window and see the deer in the evening. I get three permits each year to cover her three separate properties. I list everyone on the permit who hunts the property with me and provide each with a copy of the permit to keep with their licenses. I also laminate the permit and tape it to the inside of the lid of the permit. Technically, I am breaking the law as it is supposed to be displayed on the outside of the feeder, but I have had zero luck keeping one there for a year, at least one that is legible. I did have an issue this fall with one feeder, neighbor shot a deer, ran onto our property, he was approached by a deputy warden about the feeder that was below our pond as the deer died literally within feet of the feeder. The neighbor is obviously not on the permit, but he called me and I was able to shoot over and clear things up with the deputy. No harm, no foul and he thought the permit on the inside of the lid was a good idea. He was also very quick to point out the regulation which indicates a non-permitted hunter can NOT ONLY not hunt within 50 yards of the feeder itself, but within 50 yards of any game trail leading to the feeder....good luck determining that...another reason I have the permits, not so we can hunt over a feeder, but so we can avoid any hassles. BTW - I can't find the 50-yard info he shared, but he'd be the one issuing the citation in our area, so its I my best interests to value his input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> . I guess my other question is why was the warden there the time that deer was shot? Do they sit and watch the feeder sites or did someone call?


The opposite neighbor called to report a trespasser at the back of her horse pasture. Of course she called indicating the trespasser had a gun, so the police were first on the scene . The Police didn't do anything except call for a game official to make sure everything with the hunter was legit. I am fortunate that this spot is only 10-minutes from my office and I am on great terms with the neighbors. Not sure the deputy would have bought the story about the feeder if I was unable to stop by and clarify. This was a "good story", everything worked out the way it should have as the only law that appeared to be broken was my permit on the inside of the feeder. The hunter wasn't even trespassing, she just saw him at the far end of the pasture and thought he was in it...the deer was dead about 60 yards off the corner of her fence post.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Ok thanks yea I always wondered why they asked for the addresses and all that for permits I thought maybe they watched them. Thanks


----------



## Mathias

I hope they use the license fee increase to hire a lot more WCO's. About time some areas of this state have more enforcement.


----------



## dougell

The baiting laws outside the special reg units are terrible.As it is now,there is no set distance from bait.All a WCO has to do is have reasonable suspicion that the deer was taking advantage of the bait.You can have a neighbor feeding deer,have no reason to realize it and get busted.It makes no sense to enforce it like that outside the SRA's and it makes even less sense to enforce it like that in the SRA's.There's no logical reason to think someone may be feeding deer if It's private property and you don't have permission to go on that property.


----------



## dougell

So I guess I will apologize every for the cynicism that creeps up every now and again, but I feel as though I have earned the right to be a little cynical about a few things...like crying they have no money and spending what likely amounted to thousands sending a mailer out to remind folks to report their harvest. 

I never heard how many prmits were issued but I have a hard time believing that it's in the thousands.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I hope they use the license fee increase to hire a lot more WCO's. About time some areas of this state have more enforcement.



Agreed, I know Scott was always way overworked in our area and he always made a great effort to follow-up if you reached out to him...he did a great job on the Youth Pheasant hunt a couple of years ago, stopping around to meet the youngsters and their mentors/guardians. 

In my mind though, more important that MORE officers, is more consistent training so that responses can be warden/deputy responses can be uniform. Very frustration to get one response at FC State Park and another at Marsh Creek and their in the same WMU, in the same county.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> So I guess I will apologize every for the cynicism that creeps up every now and again, but I feel as though I have earned the right to be a little cynical about a few things...like crying they have no money and spending what likely amounted to thousands sending a mailer out to remind folks to report their harvest.
> 
> I never heard how many prmits were issued but I have a hard time believing that it's in the thousands.



You're probably right, I wrote to the SE Region Commissioner, via email, asking him how many were sold. I'll let you know when he responds. 

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Never going to have uniformity in deputy's. 
Do away with them and hire full time professionals.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Not saying that deputy's are unprofessional, but....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Not saying that deputy's are unprofessional, but....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Interesting concept, I bet that would make an impact.

I bet it would be the fringe benefits that shoot that theory down. I know in my organization I basically have to add 60% to whatever salary I offer to cover, benefits, retirement, taxes, etc....so if I offer someone a position at $50k, it costs the organization $80K to employ them....we do a lot of part-time and contractual work with some great folks to avoid that debilitating difference.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

SRA shouldn't even allow baiting. They stated numerous times that baiting spreads disease. Id like to see them do away with it completely or make it state wide. 




dougell said:


> The baiting laws outside the special reg units are terrible.As it is now,there is no set distance from bait.All a WCO has to do is have reasonable suspicion that the deer was taking advantage of the bait.You can have a neighbor feeding deer,have no reason to realize it and get busted.It makes no sense to enforce it like that outside the SRA's and it makes even less sense to enforce it like that in the SRA's.There's no logical reason to think someone may be feeding deer if It's private property and you don't have permission to go on that property.


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> SRA shouldn't even allow baiting. They stated numerous times that baiting spreads disease. Id like to see them do away with it completely or make it state wide.


I agree. Feeders aren't even that effective. We use them for my grandfather who can't move around well and certainly can't get in a tree. Deer are educated fast and majority of the pictures of the deer are at night. Every now and then does will be there during the day. Mature bucks, forget about it. Heck, I've seen a button buck stomp their hoof at one, 50 yards or so away. Couldn't believe it, even a button buck knows the damn things aren't natural.


----------



## Mathias

Somewhat contradictory, ban it due to disease concerns or make it state wide :-0

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> Never going to have uniformity in deputy's.
> Do away with them and hire full time professionals.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That would be the ultimate situation but that would cost a pile of money.The average WCO covers about 400sq miles and they don't have the money to replace the one's who are retiring.The deputies buy all of their own equip,gas etc. and make $80/day.Most don't end up making a dime after it's all said and done.In the past 35 years I've dealt with 2 that were decent.The majority were pinheads.Conversley,most of the WCO's who I know are very good guys.The PGC is mandated by the legislature to only have x-number of employees.They're only allowed so many WCO's and there's no way the legislature would ever let them budget more..


----------



## jacobh

My point is too much BS. They claimed it spreads disease not me right? Ok then U have different officers telling different distances from bait sites when the book says nothing right? So there's confusion. So either do away with it to eliminate confusion and their so called disease spreading or make it state wide so everyone is under the same rules. Nothing to hard to figure out here


QUOTE=Mathias;1087817826]Somewhat contradictory, ban it due to disease concerns or make it state wide :-0

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

The entire baiting issue is contradictory and so are the laws surrounding it.


----------



## Mathias

dougell said:


> That would be the ultimate situation but that would cost a pile of money.The average WCO covers about 400sq miles and they don't have the money to replace the one's who are retiring.The deputies buy all of their own equip,gas etc. and make $80/day.Most don't end up making a dime after it's all said and done.In the past 35 years I've dealt with 2 that were decent.The majority were pinheads.Conversley,most of the WCO's who I know are very good guys.The PGC is mandated by the legislature to only have x-number of employees.They're only allowed so many WCO's and there's no way the legislature would ever let them budget more..


of course not. we have so many people in our society that have a "right" to all the gubmint handouts…..money has to go somewhere ukey:


----------



## PAbigbear

So who sets the rules/regs for baiting? The commissioners or the biologists? They are 2 very different groups.


----------



## KMiha

PAbigbear said:


> So who sets the rules/regs for baiting? The commissioners or the biologists? They are 2 very different groups.


Both maybe, together? Not sure.


----------



## Billy H




----------



## fatsbucknut

Did anyone else see this? This was news to me.


http://www.centredaily.com/sports/outdoors/article67111807.html



“We are moving to simplify this, and at the next Game Commission meeting, the Board of Commissioners will likely give final approval to the legalization of range finders and range-finding scopes that transmit an invisible beam to the target for the purpose of determining distance,” Grohol added. “These devices are currently illegal.”


----------



## jacobh

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/pgc/pa_huntingdigest1516/index.php#/61


Again too many rules the PGC can't keep up with them!!! Here's the part out of te book stating that no living baits and electric calls can be used in coyote hunting. I have to laugh no electroic scopes yet red dots are ok??


----------



## nicko

fatsbucknut said:


> Did anyone else see this? This was news to me.
> 
> 
> http://www.centredaily.com/sports/outdoors/article67111807.html
> 
> 
> 
> “We are moving to simplify this, and at the next Game Commission meeting, the Board of Commissioners will likely give final approval to the legalization of range finders and range-finding scopes that transmit an invisible beam to the target for the purpose of determining distance,” Grohol added. “These devices are currently illegal.”


You're right. I just read the PA hunting regs regarding electronic devices and the only electronic devices allowed are the ones they list. Range finders are not listed.


----------



## 138104

fatsbucknut said:


> Did anyone else see this? This was news to me.
> 
> 
> http://www.centredaily.com/sports/outdoors/article67111807.html
> 
> 
> 
> “We are moving to simplify this, and at the next Game Commission meeting, the Board of Commissioners will likely give final approval to the legalization of range finders and range-finding scopes that transmit an invisible beam to the target for the purpose of determining distance,” Grohol added. “These devices are currently illegal.”


Never used a rangefinder, but wonder how many fines they issued to hunters using them.


----------



## fatsbucknut

Perry24 said:


> Never used a rangefinder, but wonder how many fines they issued to hunters using them.




I'm assuming zero or we would have heard about it. Almost every archery hunter I know uses one.


----------



## Hindy30

fatsbucknut said:


> I'm assuming zero or we would have heard about it. Almost every archery hunter I know uses one.


There was an interview some time last year where they said that they intentionally do not enforce the rule against range finders but have not yet rewritten the regs.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Come on turkey season!


----------



## bowngo

The rangefinder is suppose to be added to the legal list soon, there was an article and hearing on it in Feburary


----------



## davydtune

Some older trail cam pics


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Come on turkey season!


Amen....

Here is call number 2, heading to a buddy in KS...all hand made from a piece of Osage/Hedge that I brought home from his farm. Far from the lookers that some others produce, but I am proud of some of the detail I was able to get in with this one as opposed to the first which was pretty plain...


























Joe


----------



## davydtune

That's awesome Joe! I'm working a few new ones for this season myself :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> That's awesome Joe! I'm working a few new ones for this season myself :wink:


Please share when done, I'd love to see them...

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Looks nice joe.


----------



## nicko

Nice work Joe.


----------



## tyepsu

Has anyone heard where things stand with the bill to remove the Sunday hunting ban ?


----------



## AlphaBuck85

tyepsu said:


> Has anyone heard where things stand with the bill to remove the Sunday hunting ban ?




http://triblive.com/mobile/10025971-96/hunting-commission-fees


----------



## tyepsu

Thanks AlphaBuck85, but do you know if they have any time frame on when it might be voted on? I should have been more specific in my previous post.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

That's the most recent update that I know about and I'd be surprised if it ever gets a vote. I wouldn't count on hunting Sundays anytime soon but I do think one day we'll be hunting Sundays in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Applebag

Very good read Alpha. This is a bill I can really get behind. I have always wondered why its not allowed in PA, is it a religious thing possibly? I think people would really get behind a spin on the license increase if they were to get the bill passed at the same time the increase goes into effect. It would greatly reduce the amount of cheapo's saying "Im not paying that much for nothing" and therefor really give PAGC a good boost in revenue that they deserve. 

"Your total is 60 dollars"
"WHAT!?!?, Why is it more than last year?"
"Well they introduced a bill you can hunt Sundays now too"
"Oh... okay"


----------



## jacobh

That was a goo article the thing I disliked was the comment about allowing hunting on Sundays at least on Gamelands. Again no it's too many different things going on. Allow sundays for everything or nothing. I also understand its a step but it adds too much confusion


----------



## dougell

It will eventually happen but I'd be surprised to see it in the near future.It is good to see the PGC actually endorsing it though.Sometimes you have to take baby steps with these things.I think allowing it on SGL's is logical and I also think it's logical to allow it on private land as well.I'm sure it's different all across the state but I'm in the woods every sunday during hunting season and I've yet to ever run into another person.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Looking for a turkey report. NC Pa, any gobbling ? Birds still flocked up? Looking forward to the season!


----------



## Mathias

A short while ago less than a mile from home, I had to stop as 22 deer crossed the road in front of me. Happy.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4049097


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good Matt...hard to believe we have a month to go.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Looking good Matt...hard to believe we have a month to go.
> 
> Joe


I was down in MD this weekend for easter and had three gobblers strutting back and forth in a field on the way to church. Wife was none to happy when we almost didn't get seat because I wanted to watch turkeys. haha


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> I was down in MD this weekend for easter and had three gobblers strutting back and forth in a field on the way to church. Wife was none to happy when we almost didn't get seat because I wanted to watch turkeys. haha


23 years with the same woman has taught me one thing.......

Happy wife.....Happy life...

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> 23 years with the same woman has taught me one thing.......
> 
> Happy wife.....Happy life...
> 
> Joe


Haha ya, I normally live by that mantra too....didn't realize I would be getting the evil eye. Still showed up a half hour early but forgot easter sunday gets a little packed. I must say though, those gobblers were putting on a show so it was almost worth it haha.


----------



## Mathias

Made a tap handle:
View attachment 4055113


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Made a tap handle:
> View attachment 4055113
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




THE FREAK Memorialized.....PERFECT!!!!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

I like your style Matt.


----------



## KylePA

Nice what's on tap Matt?


----------



## Mathias

KylePA said:


> Nice what's on tap Matt?


Transitioned to Lite for the warmer months.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Transitioned to Lite for the warmer months.


Got a photo shoot coming?


----------



## LetThemGrow

https://vimeo.com/160347529


----------



## KMiha

Nice video compilation LetThemGrow


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Now that's pretty awesome...how close were you??

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Getting the itch....45 yards....









Man this Rize is sweet!

I'll admit parting with with custom Synergy was difficult, but that softens each time I shoot this rig....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

5'

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> 5'
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Wow...glad momma wasn't around


----------



## Mathias

She ran off as I walked up. Actually saw her first, sunning herself.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> She ran off as I walked up. Actually saw her first, sunning herself.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Very cool...I've had some close encounters over the years always stand as fond memories.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Just got back from covering over an unauthorized mountain bike trail that somebody cut in on the county owned property I hunt. After verifying that the trail was not planned or authorized, I just needed the time to get up there and see how long it was. Whoever cut the trail in put some time into it. They cleared leaves down to the exposed earth, removed dead branches, and even cut some live and dead bushes and trees that were on their planned path. I spent over two hours with a rake pulling leaves back over the trail and placing dead branches back on the openings. It must have been 1/4 mile long, winding and twisting through the laurel thickets and timber.


----------



## Mathias

Punji sticks and tripwires?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Punji sticks and tripwires?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


And a Burmese tiger trap.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice shooting Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Just got back from covering over an unauthorized mountain bike trail that somebody cut in on the county owned property I hunt. After verifying that the trail was not planned or authorized, I just needed the time to get up there and see how long it was. Whoever cut the trail in put some time into it. They cleared leaves down to the exposed earth, removed dead branches, and even cut some live and dead bushes and trees that were on their planned path. I spent over two hours with a rake pulling leaves back over the trail and placing dead branches back on the openings. It must have been 1/4 mile long, winding and twisting through the laurel thickets and timber.


I am curious....if the county owns the land how can public use be "unathorized"?

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I am curious....if the county owns the land how can public use be "unathorized"?
> 
> Joe


Mountain bike trails cause erosion.Without authorization,it's not much different than using screw in treesteps.Seneca resource corp. owns thousands of acres close to my house.It's a PGC co-op so it's open to the public as of now.Last year,some people made a similar mountain bike trail but it's miles long,complete with dots on the trees to mark the trail.I've never actually seen anyone use them but they're rutted up pretty good so they definitely get some use.There's a twp rd that runs through the middle of the property and since it's in Elk county,the road is open to ATV travel.Seneca prohibits atv use on their property but it doesn't stop people from making atv trails all over the place.My guess is,it won't be long before it's leased and shut off from the public.


----------



## Mathias

Joe, some day well get together. I want to hear your Rize. I loved the bow, except the sound. 
Nice group too.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Joe, some day well get together. I want to hear your Rize. I loved the bow, except the sound.
> Nice group too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Should do a 3D shoot with the PA thread members. I know I have mentioned it already but there is one at Frontier Archery on April 16-17 that I think we should try to get a few people too. Applebag and Joe both showed interest, why not come along yourself? You can listen to the sweet symphony of prime bows as Joe shoots his Rize and I shoot my impact haha.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, some day well get together. I want to hear your Rize. I loved the bow, except the sound.
> Nice group too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a plan.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

yetihunter1 said:


> Should do a 3D shoot with the PA thread members. I know I have mentioned it already but there is one at Frontier Archery on April 16-17 that I think we should try to get a few people too. Applebag and Joe both showed interest, why not come along yourself? You can listen to the sweet symphony of prime bows as Joe shoots his Rize and I shoot my impact haha.


Hearing protection required!?


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Hearing protection required!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


only when I yell out loud for all those 10 rings I will be hitting haha. Jk, now that I have jinxed myself I will just pray I don't lose an arrow.


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> Should do a 3D shoot with the PA thread members. I know I have mentioned it already but there is one at Frontier Archery on April 16-17 that I think we should try to get a few people too. Applebag and Joe both showed interest, why not come along yourself? You can listen to the sweet symphony of prime bows as Joe shoots his Rize and I shoot my impact haha.


Why wait? Limerick Bowmen has one this Sunday! 30 targets. (Yes, I'm shamelessly promoting the archery club I belong to, and do not care. Every dollar we get counts).


----------



## KMiha

Sorry, iPad messed up and posted twice.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I am curious....if the county owns the land how can public use be "unathorized"?
> 
> Joe


Public "use" is not unauthorized, it is encouraged. However, what is not authorized is people doing whatever they want with a property they don't own. Blazing new trails and cutting of timber like what was done with this mountain bike trail is not allowed. There are signs posted at trail entrances that prohibit these practices. Hike, bike, walk, but leave it as you found it.

I can't say I don't have some selfish reasons to keep these types of activities at bay. I've watched this property change for the worse from a hunting standpoint due to increased human activity over the years. There are very safe havens remaining on this land from intrusion of non-hunters. Keeping these areas free of new unauthorized trails will help maintain a few areas that can still be productive for hunting and keep the mountain from being overtaken.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Should do a 3D shoot with the PA thread members. I know I have mentioned it already but there is one at Frontier Archery on April 16-17 that I think we should try to get a few people too. Applebag and Joe both showed interest, why not come along yourself? You can listen to the sweet symphony of prime bows as Joe shoots his Rize and I shoot my impact haha.


Frontier is a nice setup. I've shot it a few times and it's a good timber-based shoot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Public "use" is not unauthorized, it is encouraged. However, what is not authorized is people doing whatever they want with a property they don't own. Blazing new trails and cutting of timber like what was done with this mountain bike trail is not allowed. There are signs posted at trail entrances that prohibit these practices. Hike, bike, walk, but leave it as you found it.
> 
> I can't say I don't have some selfish reasons to keep these types of activities at bay. I've watched this property change for the worse from a hunting standpoint due to increased human activity over the years. There are very safe havens remaining on this land from intrusion of non-hunters. Keeping these areas free of new unauthorized trails will help maintain a few areas that can still be productive for hunting and keep the mountain from being overtaken.



I hear ya, I was wondering if it was something like that...sort of like Woody's....there is not supposed to be ANY foot-traffic, biking, etc...during the hunting season and yet, despite signs at every parking spot, and trail head, you cannot go a single day without dealing with hikers, dog walkers, atvers, mountain bikers, etc...during the season??? 

I certainly understand your selfish motives, but I wouldn't necessarily consider them that...you just want folks to follow the rules.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Should do a 3D shoot with the PA thread members. I know I have mentioned it already but there is one at Frontier Archery on April 16-17 that I think we should try to get a few people too. Applebag and Joe both showed interest, why not come along yourself? You can listen to the sweet symphony of prime bows as Joe shoots his Rize and I shoot my impact haha.



Weekends are getting backed up fast than I thought...not sure I will be able to make it, but I am trying to coordinate things. I've shot there several times before, but it would be nice to meet some more of you guys. I know Saturday is out for sure, Camille's dance recital in the AM and a colleagues wedding at 4.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I drove over to Limerick a couple times, it's not far, I was thinking about joining.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

New food plot maker.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> I drove over to Limerick a couple times, it's not far, I was thinking about joining.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


It's not bad. For me, it's great because I have nowhere to shoot and it is close. Plus they have bow press, draw board, chrono, etc.


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> New food plot maker.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Looks too pretty to get dirty.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> New food plot maker.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Very nice....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Joe, I've been talking about a tiller for more than a few years now. Tried finding a used one, but they are either beat to heck or almost as expensive as new. My neighbor up north was gracious enough to allow me to use his, but I hate borrowing stuff, particularly mechanical stuff that breaks.
Sold the boss telling her we can now have a garden :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, I've been talking about a tiller for more than a few years now. Tried finding a used one, but they are either beat to heck or almost as expensive as new. My neighbor up north was gracious enough to allow me to use his, but I hate borrowing stuff, particularly mechanical stuff that breaks.
> Sold the boss telling her we can now have a garden :wink:


I've already said it once on this thread...Happy Wife, Happy Life....I'm sure it will get plenty of use. Good luck with it....I'm with you about borrowing stuff...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Potter update.....
Miserable weather, no gobbling, no sign of turkey anywhere he looked.

Nick, he didn't head over to RYHC.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Calling for 1-3" at my place up north tomorrow night. Decided to stay home.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Holy hell...thought I was going to have to stake down the house last night...hasn't calmed down too much this morning either.

Joe


----------



## KMiha

Yeah. My dad and I planned on going to a 3D shoot but we bagged it because of the wind.


----------



## nicko

KMiha said:


> Yeah. My dad and I planned on going to a 3D shoot but we bagged it because of the wind.


I just said this same thing to my wife. A 30 target shoot in these conditions would just be too frustrating.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

I went for a walk yesterday and I noticed a fair amount of apple trees are starting to bud. I would say the buds are just starting to open to approximately 1/4" green leaf. I was really surprised to see them budding already considering most other trees are not this far along. I fear with this cold weather and the cold weather forecasted for the next week that the buds will be or already have been damaged. It is currently 25 and the lows on Monday and Tuesday night will be in the mid-teens, next weekend will be in the low 20s. I heavily rely on the apple trees for my trail cameras and early-season hunts. The good news is not all trees have started to bud yet so it will not be a complete loss. Thoughts?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Potter update.....
> Miserable weather, no gobbling, no sign of turkey anywhere he looked.
> 
> Nick, he didn't head over to RYHC.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the update Joe. Not sure if I'll have the time to get up there this spring for a turkey hunt. At the very least, I need to get back up there are pull my stand down but I can do that up and back trip in one day.


----------



## davydtune

What a weekend at camp! I headed to Tionesta this weekend to scout and wow just wow! I pulled in Thursday evening to see well over a dozen deer out in the field across the road. Then Friday I went on a good long hike up and down the mountains. I ended up getting a few cams up, looking for bears mostly. Well I kicked up another good dozen deer while scouting, found massive amounts of turkey sign and to make even better I found a ton of bear sign, I mean a ton  I think I may have possible found a bear honey hole :wink: To top that all of when I left yesterday morning there were a good 20+ birds out in that same field across from camp, three of which were bosses & another two or three 2 year olds among a pile of hens unfortunately I forgot my stinking camera at home. I can't wait to get back in there to check the cameras in a month or two. Only bad is this spot is one hell of a hike in but there's only one way in as it's all the way up top and has some seriously steep terrain all the way around except for an about 100 yard wide strip that leads into it at the top. Going to be a ton of work hunting it but from what I've seen it will be well worth it :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> What a weekend at camp! I headed to Tionesta this weekend to scout and wow just wow! I pulled in Thursday evening to see well over a dozen deer out in the field across the road. Then Friday I went on a good long hike up and down the mountains. I ended up getting a few cams up, looking for bears mostly. Well I kicked up another good dozen deer while scouting, found massive amounts of turkey sign and to make even better I found a ton of bear sign, I mean a ton  I think I may have possible found a bear honey hole :wink: To top that all of when I left yesterday morning there were a good 20+ birds out in that same field across from camp, three of which were bosses & another two or three 2 year olds among a pile of hens unfortunately I forgot my stinking camera at home. I can't wait to get back in there to check the cameras in a month or two. Only bad is this spot is one hell of a hike in but there's only one way in as it's all the way up top and has some seriously steep terrain all the way around except for an about 100 yard wide strip that leads into it at the top. Going to be a ton of work hunting it but from what I've seen it will be well worth it :wink:


Good luck, sounds like a nice spot.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Finished another....this is a Zebrawood pot with Bolivian Rosewood Striker...aluminum over slate....sound awesome...certainly no Pro builder, but it is pretty cool...this one going to a good friend in WI.

I have two Bocote Pots that I am hoping to finish this week.


























Joe


----------



## Mathias

Joe, you selling them?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Davy, that was a great trip!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, you selling them?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


No...if your interested in one, I'd be glad to send you one of the next ones I finish....you can work it and let me know what you think, more interested in sound and playability that looks as I know I can get them to look pretty good. I have several surfaces, sound boards, woods, and dimensions I am playing around with....a couple went in the trash as I couldn't get a good sound.


Joe


----------



## Mathias

I'm interested, always like trying new surfaces. Thanks Joe

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Very nice Joe, I like that one :wink: I like how you hit the peg end of the striker like that, never thought about that :thumbs_up Can "tune" the striker that way.


Try this on one: turn the "pillar" that the sound board glues to a little bigger then turn your center hole larger. That way you can use both sides to call :wink: In essence the sound board becomes the surface and the surface becomes the sound board. That back side is great for subtle finisher calls and tree yelps  Like this one.


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> Davy, that was a great trip!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Was awesome  Just wished I would have remembered my camera. I found a lot of tore up areas and dead trees just shredded to pieces, oh and of course lots of crap. I know season is a long way off but I'm excited to have found this spot


----------



## Mathias

It's not all about the hunt, just being out there does it for me!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

^^^:thumb:


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Question for the guys in the northern counties. How much green up is happening? Mast trees? I'm worried with this cold weather some mast and fruit trees will be affected up there. I know down here in the south end we are really green and blooming. Sure we will lose some production down here for sure.


----------



## davydtune

They are just starting up here along Lake Erie. The first to go are just starting to get a good bit of green.


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Question for the guys in the northern counties. How much green up is happening? Mast trees? I'm worried with this cold weather some mast and fruit trees will be affected up there. I know down here in the south end we are really green and blooming. Sure we will lose some production down here for sure.


Pop back from Potter and very little green up there...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Very nice Joe, I like that one :wink: I like how you hit the peg end of the striker like that, never thought about thatCan "tune" the striker that way.
> 
> 
> Try this on one: turn the "pillar" that the sound board glues to a little bigger then turn your center hole larger. That way you can use both sides to call :wink: In essence the sound board becomes the surface and the surface becomes the sound board. That back side is great for subtle finisher calls and tree yelps  Like this one.


Hey Dave, what kind kind of wood is that????

Beautiful call...

I did the same on the Lacewood striker...(center)










Joe


----------



## davydtune

Nice! 

It's a strip of black walnut between two strips of mahogany then flanked with maple.


----------



## jim570

davydtune said:


> Very nice Joe, I like that one :wink: I like how you hit the peg end of the striker like that, never thought about that :thumbs_up Can "tune" the striker that way.
> 
> 
> Try this on one: turn the "pillar" that the sound board glues to a little bigger then turn your center hole larger. That way you can use both sides to call :wink: In essence the sound board becomes the surface and the surface becomes the sound board. That back side is great for subtle finisher calls and tree yelps  Like this one.


I really like this call. Two different playing surfaces gives a lot more versatility. I have a call made by Al Holbert (Enticer Calls) with a glass surface and Corian pot. Playing the Corian on the back of the call gives nice soft yelps, clucks, and purrs. Al's place is about 25 minutes east of me.


----------



## vaportrail83

Anyone around the 4C area hearing any turkeys? Heard a few last week right around light. Nothing really since.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> Why wait? Limerick Bowmen has one this Sunday! 30 targets. (Yes, I'm shamelessly promoting the archery club I belong to, and do not care. Every dollar we get counts).


Would of loved to go, was in Austin, TX for a bachelor party this past weekend. Heard it was a good shoot from some of people I know.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

HNTRDAVE said:


> Question for the guys in the northern counties. How much green up is happening? Mast trees? I'm worried with this cold weather some mast and fruit trees will be affected up there. I know down here in the south end we are really green and blooming. Sure we will lose some production down here for sure.


The buds are just starting to open on the Apple trees in NEPA. The next 2 nights are going to be in the mid-teens and from what I've been reading it will likely be a 90% kill on the trees that have just started to bud. All is not lost though because some are still silver tip and that is good till about 0. I hope the kill isn't as bad as I fear it's going to be.


----------



## 12-Ringer

AlphaBuck85 said:


> The buds are just starting to open on the Apple trees in NEPA. The next 2 nights are going to be in the mid-teens and from what I've been reading it will likely be a 90% kill on the trees that have just started to bud. All is not lost though because some are still silver tip and that is good till about 0. I hope the kill isn't as bad as I fear it's going to be.


Not only the apples, but the cherries and some nut trees are going to be at risk with this next cold spell. Not to mention another cold spell expected over the weekend.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Thanks for the info alpha. Not looking good for sure.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Joe , when you heading up to potter for turkey? I will be up for the opener.


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> Would of loved to go, was in Austin, TX for a bachelor party this past weekend. Heard it was a good shoot from some of people I know.


Lol not yesterday. Well, I'm sure they set it up nice. I stopped by today to fling a few arrows and they got a total of SIX shooters yesterday due to the wind, that's it lol. At least they have an IBO shoot this Sunday, that will help.


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Joe , when you heading up to potter for turkey? I will be up for the opener.


I'm not sure...might be up for the youth hunt on the 23rd and the opener. If I don't head up either of thoae two Sats, I'll be in Hickory Run as I dont have any spot closer to take my son.

I might head up to Potter on on 5/4 to hunt Thurs-Sat. We're just outside of Gold.

I know I asked before, but where do you go in Potter?

Joe


----------



## RmillsJr

i put my camera back out on New Years day, I set a goal to leave it for a year but only check it about once a month until later summer, then I might check it more often.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Joe, camp is in southern potter, near Conrad. Susquehannock state forest. I told you in another post, I may have a Md turkey spot if interested. The season starts on 4-16 for youth day. PM if interested.


----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> Lol not yesterday. Well, I'm sure they set it up nice. I stopped by today to fling a few arrows and they got a total of SIX shooters yesterday due to the wind, that's it lol. At least they have an IBO shoot this Sunday, that will help.


What is the difference from a regular 3D shoot and an IBO shoot? Is it just scoring or are you shooting paper? Also is the shoot at limerick open to anyone or only if you are a competing IBO shooter? Wife is out of town this weekend so maybe I can make that.


----------



## King

I'll be heading up to my buddies camp in Bradford County the 3rd weekend of the season with my 2 oldest. I've taken them up the last couple of years. Last year we had 2 big toms gobble their butts off for 10 minutes as they worked there way in. The only problem was they came out with a few hens 70 yards away on the wrong side of the hedgerow, below us, instead of in front of us where the decoys were. Needless to say, they never saw the dekes and worked their way away from us without offering a shot. The boys certainly got a kick out of it though.


----------



## King

That weekend as we were driving the property a nice sized bear ran out in front of us at 30 yards and the kids still talk about. Those are the memories we make and cherish as they grow. It was an incredible weekend and I'm hoping for even more memories made on our trip this year.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

Any reports of frost/freeze damage to the hard and soft mast buds/trees? It got to 15 in NEPA last night and tonight is expected to be just as cold.


----------



## Mathias

Hopefully my apple trees up in Bradford didn't start to open up in the recent warm spell. Some years I lose them all to frosts in May


----------



## AlphaBuck85

Mathias said:


> Hopefully my apple trees up in Bradford didn't start to open up in the recent warm spell. Some years I lose them all to frosts in May


I would bet some of them did start to open because in Susquehanna county which is just as far north they have already started to open. I have two mature Apple trees in my yard and they both have already opened and the leaves on some of the buds have started to turn black and brown.


----------



## Mathias

AlphaBuck85 said:


> I would bet some of them did start to open because in Susquehanna county which is just as far north they have already started to open. I have two mature Apple trees in my yard and they both have already opened and the leaves on some of the buds have started to turn black and brown.


Ugghh. I have 35+ mature apple trees and a couple pear.
Where in Susq are you?


----------



## AlphaBuck85

I hunt just south of Montrose but I live in Clarks Summit.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

So I grabbed some buds from the Apple trees in my yard and the one on the left has black in it, which from what I read means it's dead. I cut open a few of them and from what I can tell only 2 had black inside. I'm no expert at this but I'm almost positive this is how you check them, correct me if I'm wrong. Anyway, if I'm right and I did it right, it's not a compete loss.....yet.


----------



## vonfoust

Very good reading.

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Very good reading.
> 
> http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


Thanks Von!!

Joe


----------



## dougell

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ss_allocations_and_supporting_information_pdf


----------



## Sight Window

dougell said:


> http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ss_allocations_and_supporting_information_pdf


Thanks- very informative


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ss_allocations_and_supporting_information_pdf


5C possibly increasing is going to wind up the Indians....


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> 5C possibly increasing is going to wind up the Indians....


A bump UP by 20,000 tags????? And with the unit smaller due to reconfigured boundary lines with 5D no less. 

OK.


----------



## wyrnutz

Not archery related.
I just purchased a fishing license for my daughter, can not believe she is sixteen?!?

Brian


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> A bump UP by 20,000 tags????? And with the unit smaller due to reconfigured boundary lines with 5D no less.
> 
> OK.


Oh boy....

Joe


----------



## Lcavok99

Bump of 20,000? *** happened?

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Relax guys. Read the press release. 5C has 70k antlerless licenses, the same as last year. No increase.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> Relax guys. Read the press release. 5C has 70k antlerless licenses, the same as last year. No increase.


.exactly what I thought would happen....as soon as they sold out you had to know they wouldn't reduce the allocations even if they do take 100's of acres away from the WMU.....they'll sell out again this year too and next and next......


Joe


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> What is the difference from a regular 3D shoot and an IBO shoot? Is it just scoring or are you shooting paper? Also is the shoot at limerick open to anyone or only if you are a competing IBO shooter? Wife is out of town this weekend so maybe I can make that.


NoThe much difference from what I can recall. Thirty targets, three pegs a target, one for youth, adult, and trad shooters. It's open to public. If youre not a IBO member then you can't qualify, but you can still go shoot and have fun. Think it's $15 this weekend, which is the IBO'so decision, not the clubs. Usually it's $10


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> .exactly what I thought would happen....as soon as they sold out you had to know they wouldn't reduce the allocations even if they do take 100's of acres away from the WMU.....they'll sell out again this year too and next and next......
> 
> 
> Joe


I thought it said the 5C reduction was around 25000 acres or less than 40 square miles. I wouldn't have expected much of a reduction in tags when you look at how small the percentage that was actually removed is.


----------



## jacobh

So what area was moved? What's the new boundary?


----------



## dougell

If you notice,there's no regeneration reports for 5C and 5D.Deer human conflicts are the major concern in that area.


----------



## dougell

AlphaBuck85 said:


> I hunt just south of Montrose but I live in Clarks Summit.


I grew up just off rt 6,about 15 minutes from Clarks Summit.Most of my family is still up there.There's good hunting and fishing all around that area.My brother owns a bunch of property between Tunkhannock and Montrose.It's loaded with deer up there.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

dougell said:


> I grew up just off rt 6,about 15 minutes from Clarks Summit.Most of my family is still up there.There's good hunting and fishing all around that area.My brother owns a bunch of property between Tunkhannock and Montrose.It's loaded with deer up there.


I also live just off of 6&11. The hunting and fishing for the most part is good around here. The issues are no different than other areas of the state though, access to property being the biggest. Where you're hunting in Bradford county is where the hunting gets real good. I wish it wasn't such a drive or I'd put in a lot of time up there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Finished another call and couple of strikers - the one featured below is a Bocote pot with a blasted anodized aluminum playing surface over PA slate that I cut myself from Potter County. The strikers are Bloodwood (right) and Ironwood (left). As rewarding as this can be, especially to look at the calls, I tossed 2 other finished calls as no matter what I did I couldn't get them to sound right. Sad part too is that they were much more detailed than this one, but this one sounds good.





Davy has inspired me to turn a double-sided and I am slowly working on that in Padauk...I'll share when its done.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good Lord, sorry for the uber-close-up...didn't look that way in PB???

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Very nicely done!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

Looks great, Joe. Just received my pot from Ed based on your recommendations. Maybe my next one will be made by 12-ringer! Looks like you have found another talent.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Joe, what did you end up with?

You and the boys heading out on 4/23?

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe

Got a glass pot in burnt osage. It looks awesome. Got a bloodwood and locust strikers to go with it. I really love the sound with the bloodwood. Yes, will have my youngest out on the 23rd.


----------



## Mathias

I have a Ghost Maker in ceramic, I don't think he offers it any longer. It sounds great.


----------



## nicko

Nice work Joe. I assume you have a wood lathe for creating the turned details on the pots. Very nice.


----------



## dougell

dougell said:


> I grew up just off rt 6,about 15 minutes from Clarks Summit.Most of my family is still up there.There's good hunting and fishing all around that area.My brother owns a bunch of property between Tunkhannock and Montrose.It's loaded with deer up there.


I haven't even hunted up there for about 4 years but everyone I know up there is still doing real good.You are right though,everything is private and access is tough.When I was a kid,you rarely got denied permission.I was pretty close to you.I grew up right before Stone hedge gold course about a mile off rt 6.That probably isn't 10 minutes from you.We used to take meat every year to a guy in Hop bottom.I can't remember the name though.I never hunted in Bradford county but my one buddy owns a crap load of land just outside of Montrose in Susquehanna county.I hunted that several times but it's been 5 or 6 years.Him and just about all of his neighbors have everything locked up and they let very few people hunt.They're field hunters which isn't my style so I rarely go up there.It was way different 30 years ago.Nobody seemed to care who hunted on their property.There was several hundred acres that surrounded our house that we had access to.It's been so long since I've stepped foot on it,I doubt I could get permission now.My brother owns a bunch of property that runs down to Lake Carey.It's the same thing.Him and all his neighbors post everything.There's ton's of deer and always some big bucks but I doubt 3 deer a year are shot off about 600 acres.He kills a real nice buck just about every year and puts less effort into than anyone I know.He doesn't even start hunting until Halloween.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> He doesn't even start hunting until Halloween.


Sometimes hunting smarter is better than hunting harder. This strategy doesn't work in many situations/settings across PA....but to someone who has dedicated their time and finances to locking up a property, it is a killer...literally. Having slowly learned this (yes I'm not real bright), my prime stands and vacation days are now saved for the cold front that arrives around Halloween....and it has paid off. So maybe it's not lack of effort so much as a disciplined approach?


----------



## vonfoust

LetThemGrow said:


> Sometimes hunting smarter is better than hunting harder. This strategy doesn't work in many situations/settings across PA....but to someone who has dedicated their time and finances to locking up a property, it is a killer...literally. Having slowly learned this (yes I'm not real bright), my prime stands and vacation days are now saved for the cold front that arrives around Halloween....and it has paid off. So maybe it's not lack of effort so much as a disciplined approach?


Understand completely. On th other side though, are those that only have 20 acres to hunt. Realisticaly, you are telling them to hunt once or twicea year. I think thars the main issue between the 'southeastern' WMUs and the rest for this thread.


----------



## B-RadZ

LetThemGrow said:


> Sometimes hunting smarter is better than hunting harder. This strategy doesn't work in many situations/settings across PA....but to someone who has dedicated their time and finances to locking up a property, it is a killer...literally. Having slowly learned this (yes I'm not real bright), my prime stands and vacation days are now saved for the cold front that arrives around Halloween....and it has paid off. So maybe it's not lack of effort so much as a disciplined approach?


I get a lot of vacation time, I normally take most of october off and some of nov. I don't like being cold.


----------



## AlphaBuck85

dougell said:


> I haven't even hunted up there for about 4 years but everyone I know up there is still doing real good.You are right though,everything is private ac access is tough.When I was a kid,you rarely got denied permission.I was pretty close to you.I grew up right before Stone hedge gold course about a mile off rt 6.That probably isn't 10 minutes from you.We used to take meat every year to a guy in Hop bottom.I can't remember the name though.I never hunted in Bradford county but my one buddy owns a crap load of land just outside of Montrose in Susquehanna county.I hunted that several times but it's been 5 or 6 years.Him and just about all of his neighbors have everything locked up and they let very few people hunt.They're field hunters which isn't my style so I rarely go up there.It was way different 30 years ago.Nobody seemed to care who hunted on their property.There was several hundred acres that surrounded our house that we had access to.It's been so long since I've stepped foot on it,I doubt I could get permission now.My brother owns a bunch of property that runs down to Lake Carey.It's the same thing.Him and all his neighbors post everything.There's ton's of deer and always some big bucks but I doubt 3 deer a year are shot off about 600 acres.He kills a real nice buck just about every year and puts less effort into than anyone I know.He doesn't even start hunting until Halloween.


My bad, I thought you said in another post that you hunted Bradford county, must of been someone else. I'm very familiar with where you grew up. I played golf for my first time ever at stone hedge last fall and it was one of the more miserable times of my life. Not for the fact of not enjoying where I was or with who I was with but because golf is hands down the hardest and most frustrating thing I've ever done. I grew up wrestling, shooting bows, playing football and baseball and they came naturally to me but something about not only hitting that little white ball but getting it to go straight is beyond my set of skills. Anyway, the place where you used to take your meat to is probably Stepniaks and they make some of the best smoked meats I've ever had. I take venison there every year to be smoked and I've even taken pigs there for everything that can be made with pork, best around. I actually hunt not even 5 minutes from there. And from what I hear from the people who own the land where I hunt, when they were kids everyone hunted everyone's farms and no one cared. To be honest, it's still somewhat that way with a couple of landowners in that particular area but with the riches that natural gas has brought most of the landowners think we're out to sue them and have posted their peptides and kicked everyone off. I just lost a 200 acre farm this fall for that exact reason. I showed up to hunt and was greeted with posted signs everywhere. I knocked on the door and the couple apologized to me but said their property was under trusteeship and the lawyer advised them to post it and not allow any hunting. That property had 2 buck on it that would make p&y no problem. 1 was a 10pt easily in the 140's and the other a main frame 8 with a 6-7" drop tine. It really hurts when you lose property with that kind of potential especially when you work so hard to build relationships with the landowners. Oh and by the way, I have a brother that does almost the same thing except he rarely shoots a buck over 80". Like most things, you have to put the time in to be successful.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Sometimes hunting smarter is better than hunting harder. This strategy doesn't work in many situations/settings across PA....but to someone who has dedicated their time and finances to locking up a property, it is a killer...literally. Having slowly learned this (yes I'm not real bright), my prime stands and vacation days are now saved for the cold front that arrives around Halloween....and it has paid off. So maybe it's not lack of effort so much as a disciplined approach?



I couldn't agree more.....the key to the entire post though...."locking up a property"....which is something most cannot. Even on our lease we deal with trespassing neighbors. Nothing worse than leaving your sweet spot for the late October, early November cold snap, only to creep in before light and as the sun brightens the wood you see tell tale signs others have been in there...terrible sinking feeling....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4123105


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice Matt!!

Joe


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Understand completely. On th other side though, are those that only have 20 acres to hunt. Realisticaly, you are telling them to hunt once or twicea year. I think thars the main issue between the 'southeastern' WMUs and the rest for this thread.


Only having a few 10-20 acre properties is a crap shoot at best.Deer wise up quick to pressure on small properties and there's never a guarantee that those deer will use those properties when you're hunting.


----------



## dougell

AlphaBuck85 said:


> My bad, I thought you said in another post that you hunted Bradford county, must of been someone else. I'm very familiar with where you grew up. I played golf for my first time ever at stone hedge last fall and it was one of the more miserable times of my life. Not for the fact of not enjoying where I was or with who I was with but because golf is hands down the hardest and most frustrating thing I've ever done. I grew up wrestling, shooting bows, playing football and baseball and they came naturally to me but something about not only hitting that little white ball but getting it to go straight is beyond my set of skills. Anyway, the place where you used to take your meat to is probably Stepniaks and they make some of the best smoked meats I've ever had. I take venison there every year to be smoked and I've even taken pigs there for everything that can be made with pork, best around. I actually hunt not even 5 minutes from there. And from what I hear from the people who own the land where I hunt, when they were kids everyone hunted everyone's farms and no one cared. To be honest, it's still somewhat that way with a couple of landowners in that particular area but with the riches that natural gas has brought most of the landowners think we're out to sue them and have posted their peptides and kicked everyone off. I just lost a 200 acre farm this fall for that exact reason. I showed up to hunt and was greeted with posted signs everywhere. I knocked on the door and the couple apologized to me but said their property was under trusteeship and the lawyer advised them to post it and not allow any hunting. That property had 2 buck on it that would make p&y no problem. 1 was a 10pt easily in the 140's and the other a main frame 8 with a 6-7" drop tine. It really hurts when you lose property with that kind of potential especially when you work so hard to build relationships with the landowners. Oh and by the way, I have a brother that does almost the same thing except he rarely shoots a buck over 80". Like most things, you have to put the time in to be successful.


You should show back up at those properties and give them a copy of the law that states that they can't be sued for letting you hunt.You should also give them the names of a few different attornies that actually know the law.I lived most of my life as a kid on rt 6 just a few miles from Meshoppen,right where that huge warehouse sits.I can't remember a place in that entire area that wouldn't let people hunt.My parents bought a place on saddle lake in 1988 when I was in college.The hunting around there was phenominal but quite a bit of that property has changed hands since then and I doubt I could get access.I think you're spot on about the gas leasing but many of the farms have been sold and are no longer being farmed.The new owners want the hunting to themselves and keep everyone off.It's a shame.My brother is one of the nicest guys you'd ever meet but the last thing anyone wants to do is step foot on his property during hunting season.One of my best friends had hundreds of acres just outside of Montrose and they all became millionaires because of the gas.Same thing with him.He's a great guy but absolutely paranoid about people stepping foot on his property.He gets mad when they just drive by on a twp road lol.People hunt on my property and cross through it constantly.I'm not stressing out over a deer.


----------



## yetihunter1

Finally got in my first outdoor 3D shoot this weekend! Was a good one at Chestnut Hill Archery Club in Morgantown. Hope some of you guys can make it this weekend, say sunday, to Frontier's 3D shoot. Would be nice to meet yall in person or say hi to the ones I have already met.


----------



## fap1800

Thought I'd share for those that are interested. I'm going to try and attend the webinar, which is Friday at noon. 

https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/3580854658760483842


----------



## fap1800

I attended the webinar, which wasn't really anything earth shattering. Here's the link to the recording if anyone is interested. 

https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/recording/viewRecording/3580854658760483842/843334588546615556/colinma[email protected]

Essentially they compared two fawn survival studies. One from 2000-01 and the other from last year (WMUs 2G & 4D). Both studies yielded pretty much the same results. Fawn survival rate is right around 4 in 10. In 2000-01 it was 38% and 2015 40%. Of the fawns that died, 70% could be attributed to predators, which are mostly bear and coyote (about 1/3 each). Mortality due to bobcat increased quite a bit in the 2015 study though. In conclusion there are a few WMUs that are exhibiting a declining fawn to doe ratio, which is representative of a predator issue. Only viable option is to reduce antlerless harvest, which is pretty much what they're doing. I get the sense that the WMUs that the Commission are claiming are stable (mostly the entire state minus the special reg WMUs) are probably in the just barely stable category. Their going to continue to recommend reducing doe tags. 

One thing that I did find interesting was that most deer hunters don't favor reducing bear numbers to control fawn predation. I find that strangely odd. The PGC stated that since 1980, the black bear population has increased 4x. No pop estimate for yotes other than harvest rates increasing along with hunter participation over the last 20 years or so.


----------



## dougell

One thing that I did find interesting was that most deer hunters don't favor reducing bear numbers to control fawn predation. I find that strangely odd. The PGC stated that since 1980, the black bear population has increased 4x. No pop estimate for yotes other than harvest rates increasing along with hunter participation over the last 20 years or so. 

That's because bear season is a bigger deal that deer season in many areas.Up here,I rarely see another hunter in the woods during deer season but bear season is a circus.What's odd is that so mnay hunters complain that the deer hunting is poor but bear season is great even most guys never lay their eyes on one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Davy inspired me to try something a little different.....Padauk pot with crystal over slate. Call can be played om both sides. The pot is really turned down thin and as a result the sound isn't quite what I had hoped. Will likely be dismantling at some point and heading back to the drawing board. 

I don't think it looks bad though, maybe my Pop will want it for the display case?


























Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

Enough to make me sick. Time for the PGC to wake up and quit overprotecting them until mange is brought under control.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> Enough to make me sick. Time for the PGC to wake up and quit overprotecting them until mange is brought under control.


Am I missing something? Is that simply a sow and her cub?

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Am I missing something? Is that simply a sow and her cub?
> 
> Joe


Guess were not killing enough bears now !! What we need to ruin that also ??


----------



## B-RadZ

bear pop is way up, maybe thats it?


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> Am I missing something? Is that simply a sow and her cub?
> 
> Joe


It is a sow and her 2 cubs. All three have mange. The cubs will surely be dead soon.


----------



## PAbigbear

pope125 said:


> Guess were not killing enough bears now !! What we need to ruin that also ??


How many bears have you seen in PA that have had mange in the last 5 years? Answer the question! Do you know how mange is spread? So it's better to let them suffer a slow, agonizing death, than to have hunters harvest them? Real sportsmanlike...

BTW, thought you were done on this thread?


----------



## pope125

PAbigbear said:


> How many bears have you seen in PA that have had mange in the last 5 years? Answer the question! Do you know how mange is spread? So it's better to let them suffer a slow, agonizing death, than to have hunters harvest them? Real sportsmanlike...
> 
> BTW, thought you were done on this thread?


Guys like you is why I will not post anymore . Go kill a few more mature cubs !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> It is a sow and her 2 cubs. All three have mange. The cubs will surely be dead soon.


Oh...I couldn't see their coats. If it is indeed mange, that's a sad state of affairs. I watched as mange took out an entire family of fox. Still regret not finishing them off more humanely.

I will say this for the bear pop in PA....if that has tremendously increased over the last 10 years, even more specifically the last 5. 

We can't make a trip to Potter these days without seeing a couple. Years ago we had to go out and look for them, now they seem to find us.....









































Joe


----------



## B-RadZ

pope125 said:


> Guys like you is why I will not post anymore . Go kill a few more mature cubs !!


ANSWER THE QUESTION!!!!! 

Just kidding man I just found that pretty damn odd the way that was written.


----------



## pope125

B-RadZ said:


> ANSWER THE QUESTION!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding man I just found that pretty damn odd the way that was written.


Yes , coming from a guy that posted a picture of 3 bears that were shot during the 2015 bear season two of the bears were like 80lbs wet , he called them mature . You won't see the picture it was taken down within minutes of it being posted . He's another expert that visits this thread , we have many of those here !!


----------



## parker_hunter

Anyone in the Scranton area or hunt close?


----------



## PAbigbear

pope125 said:


> Yes , coming from a guy that posted a picture of 3 bears that were shot during the 2015 bear season two of the bears were like 80lbs wet , he called them mature . You won't see the picture it was taken down within minutes of it being posted . He's another expert that visits this thread , we have many of those here !!


The game commission said the bears were adults, but I'm sure you know the criteria they use at the check station since you have taken how many bears in PA? The field dressed weights were 96 and 114 pounds to be exact. Tell everyone of your vast experience with Pennsylvania bears so we can see who the real expert is? The time you were holding your moms hand at the Philadelphia zoo doesn't count either. You have absolutely NO clue what the condition of the bear population is in the northern tier, yet you blow off like you do.


----------



## PAbigbear

B-RadZ said:


> ANSWER THE QUESTION!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding man I just found that pretty damn odd the way that was written.


He can't answer any questions with actual observations or facts, that's why he turns to personal attacks.


----------



## LetThemGrow

If bear numbers are drastically up why aren't harvest numbers drastically up?


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Yes , coming from a guy that posted a picture of 3 bears that were shot during the 2015 bear season two of the bears were like 80lbs wet , he called them mature . You won't see the picture it was taken down within minutes of it being posted . He's another expert that visits this thread , we have many of those here !!


Actually he is a legitimate and bonafide expert on both the wildlife and habitat,not to mention extremely successful in the northern tier.Listening to a guy like him will certainly make you a better hunter.


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> If bear numbers are drastically up why aren't harvest numbers drastically up?


The graph in the presentation noted that harvests were up since 1980, which coincides with thw population increase since that time. 

One thing the biologist noted was that in both studies bears were responsible for 1/3 of all fawn mortalities, but that hunters were not in favor of reducing the bear population to lower levels. Ironically they're on board with lowering coyote populations as they're responsible for another 1/3 of all fawn deaths. Kind of a catch 22. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I remember PAbigbear posting the pics of those bear kills. A couple guys here jumped on him and starting railing him because the bears were not big enough in their eyes.


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> If bear numbers are drastically up why aren't harvest numbers drastically up?


Bear harvest by year.
1980 921
1990 2213
2016 3748

Bear are a funny animal to hunt.They generally live in extremely,thick,wet and steep places.The only way to be consistently successful is to drive them out with large groups of guys.They live by their stomachs and they can be there one day and miles a way the next week.They're just extremely hard to pattern in the fall unless you catch them on a good food source at that time.If there's a good mast crop and plenty of food,they'll den later and the harvest will increase.If there's little food,they'll den early and the harvest will be down.If we have snow,the harvest will almost always go up,espcially is mast is still available.There's just a bunch of variables that causes the bear harvest to fluctuate.Overall though,harvest numbers are up pretty high for the short season we have.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> The graph in the presentation noted that harvests were up since 1980, which coincides with thw population increase since that time.
> 
> One thing the biologist noted was that in both studies bears were responsible for 1/3 of all fawn mortalities, but that hunters were not in favor of reducing the bear population to lower levels. Ironically they're on board with lowering coyote populations as they're responsible for another 1/3 of all fawn deaths. Kind of a catch 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I'm not trying to nit pick but they're responsible for 1/3 of all fawn death caused by predation.In the northern tier,about half of all fawns die and about half of that number are killed by predators.Depending on the area,those killed by predators can be split between bears,coyotes and bobcats.If the bear population is high in that area,bears will account for the majority.No predator is killing 1/3 of the newborn fawns.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I remember PAbigbear posting the pics of those bear kills. A couple guys here jumped on him and starting railing him because the bears were not big enough in their eyes.


Yes they did.I've seen many 80-100 lb bears that turned out be be adults.I've seen quite a few 100lb sows that were close to 10 years old.Bears aren't hunted over bait in Pa.They're most likely driven out and the stander has a split second to make the decision to shoot.Some cubs still look like little bowling balls and it's not all that hard to judge those.It is hard to judge an 80lb bear when it's most likely moving and there's nothing near it for a size reference.We always try not to shoot cubs but sometimes it happens.I've seen people start to rail on a hunter for shooting what they claim was a cub and it turned out to be 170lbs.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I'm not trying to nit pick but they're responsible for 1/3 of all fawn death caused by predation.In the northern tier,about half of all fawns die and about half of that number are killed by predators.Depending on the area,those killed by predators can be split between bears,coyotes and bobcats.If the bear population is high in that area,bears will account for the majority.No predator is killing 1/3 of the newborn fawns.


Yes, and that is what I meant and what I referenced in my summary post. Predators are responsible for about 70% of all fawn deaths. Of that, 1/3 were bears and another 1/3 were yotes in both studies. That means bears and yotes each kill between 2 and 3 of every 10 fawns. Suffice it to say, the two predators kill nearly half of all fawns.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> If bear numbers are drastically up why aren't harvest numbers drastically up?


They are...significantly (even considering just the brief data point Doug shared there were more killed last season that 1908 and 1990 combined) .although a lot likely has to do with the overlap of bear and deer seasons in certain WMUs. The first bear I ever saw in the woods hunting is when I was deer hunting and it was running for the hills. For a LONG TIME hunters were limited to just a few days, not the case these days and that is for a very good reason.

Lots of data available and good opinions shared on this thread about them....

Joe


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Yes, and that is what I meant and what I referenced in my summary post. Predators are responsible for about 70% of all fawn deaths. Of that, 1/3 were bears and another 1/3 were yotes in both studies. That means bears and yotes each kill between 2 and 3 of every 10 fawns. Suffice it to say, the two predators kill nearly half of all fawns.


The fawn predation data is very easy to unintentionally misrepresent.It's different from year to year but basically,about half of all fawns die.Of those that die,roughly half die from predators.I remember after the first fawn mortality study people saying that coyotes kill half of the fawns.That wasn't the case.They killed half of the one's killed by predators.So basically,coyotes were killing about 12% of the fawns in the northern tier and bears were killing slightly more.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> They are...significantly (even considering just the brief data point Doug shared there were more killed last season that 1908 and 1990 combined) .although a lot likely has to do with the overlap of bear and deer seasons in certain WMUs. The first bear I ever saw in the woods hunting is when I was deer hunting and it was running for the hills. For a LONG TIME hunters were limited to just a few days, not the case these days and that is for a very good reason.
> 
> Lots of data available and good opinions shared on this thread about them....
> 
> Joe


I saw one bear in the woods while hunting for probably my first 15-20 years.Now,if bears were legal during the entire archery season it would be an odd year if I wouldn't have the opportunity to kill one.Some years,I'll lose 2-3 cameras to them.For whatever reason,I haven't seen as many as I usually do the last couple of years.I doubt that's a trend though.


----------



## dougell

Some big burns planned in the SE part of the state this year.
http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/HabitatManagement/Pages/default.aspx#.VxT4LBjD-Um


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> The fawn predation data is very easy to unintentionally misrepresent.It's different from year to year but basically,about half of all fawns die.Of those that die,roughly half die from predators.I remember after the first fawn mortality study people saying that coyotes kill half of the fawns.That wasn't the case.They killed half of the one's killed by predators


I'm just passing along the information that I learned from the webinar. PGC is saying differently. They're claiming form their 2000-01 and 2015 study that nearly 70% of all fawn moralities are a result of predation. But regardless. I understand what you're saying. 

The irony that I find in all of this is they claim, again the PGC, that most hunters (and by that they mean deer hunters) are against further reduction of the bear population to control fawn predation. The PGC has proposed increasing bear harvests as a viable option, but that was not met well and there is nothing else they can do to further coyote harvests. The season is 24hrs/days, 365 days/year. The last resort is to decrease doe tags. My question is, are the deer hunters that oppose the increase in bear harvests the same hunters that are unhappy with not seeing deer?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Can you guys help me out this issue.....

I am trying to determine if a device like the heads-up or turkey fan dekes (featured below) are legal here PA. I cannot seem to find anything specifically, but I seem to remember reading somewhere these type of devices were a NO-NO. I understand there is NO STALKING, but I am more interested with taking a bird with my bow without a blind and thought one of these (or a similar DIY) would make an interesting option. I could see a GCO or DGCO considering "the fan" a blind, in which case it would be illegal, but I was interested in any thoughts/experiences others may have had her in the good ole Keystone State.

http://www.amazon.com/Turkey-Blind-...TF8&qid=1460992311&sr=8-1&keywords=turkey+fan
http://www.headsupdecoy.com/products/8

Turkey Regs
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/pgc/pa_huntingdigest1516/#/42

Joe


----------



## dougell

I don't see why it wouldn't be legal unless they considered it a blind or if you were walking towards a turkey with it open.Personally I would consider it a decoy that you hide behind but I don't make the laws.Unless it was made out of Kevlar,I wouldn't chance using one.They're a relatively new trend and I bet that if they are legal,they won't be legal for long.Way too risky id a state with this many hunters.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> I'm just passing along the information that I learned from the webinar. PGC is saying differently. They're claiming form their 2000-01 and 2015 study that nearly 70% of all fawn moralities are a result of predation. But regardless. I understand what you're saying.
> 
> The irony that I find in all of this is they claim, again the PGC, that most hunters (and by that they mean deer hunters) are against further reduction of the bear population to control fawn predation. The PGC has proposed increasing bear harvests as a viable option, but that was not met well and there is nothing else they can do to further coyote harvests. The season is 24hrs/days, 365 days/year. The last resort is to decrease doe tags. My question is, are the deer hunters that oppose the increase in bear harvests the same hunters that are unhappy with not seeing deer?


That is interesting but the sample size is much smaller with the current study.I think they only had 42 fawns collared this time.I do agree with you're thoughts on the irony.


----------



## vonfoust

Anyone know why blinds have to be man made and with no movement being seen from any angle?


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't be legal unless they considered it a blind or if you were walking towards a turkey with it open.Personally I would consider it a decoy that you hide behind but I don't make the laws.Unless it was made out of Kevlar,I wouldn't chance using one.They're a relatively new trend and I bet that if they are legal,they won't be legal for long.Way too risky id a state with this many hunters.


Would only consider on my private leases, where I should be the only person hunting....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Anyone know why blinds have to be man made and with no movement being seen from any angle?


Two reasons, habitat destruction and safety....they don't want any movement/shadows that a hunter may mistake as a bird and they don't want folks cutting down branches, etc...I can't tell you how many man-made blinds I find every year, even a few that have close to historical standing.

I've only taken one bird with a bow and it was dumb luck...since I started trying I am batting a big fat ZERO. I will concede I have probably only hunted 3-4 days in the last 3-4 years for myself as I have been trying to get my son and nephews on some birds. Without fail Murphy seems to follow us around each Spring as we ALWAYS have tons of action, yet for a variety of reasons have yet to get off a shot. Hoping to change that Saturday.

Joe


----------



## dougell

Suffice it to say, the two predators kill nearly half of all fawns. 

You're still reading it wrong and it's easy to do.Half of all fawns die(according to the old study).Generally speaking,predators take half of the one's that die.That's 25% of the total fawns,not 50%.If you split that equally among bears and coyotes,that's about 12% each.It's easy to misinterpret but go back and think about it.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Would only consider on my private leases, where I should be the only person hunting....
> 
> Joe


Does your lease have any pipeline's?If you can get them on a pipeline,you can sit back in the shadows where it's thick.That's the best bow set-up that I've ever experienced but not every place has a pipeline.Otherwise,it's a crap shoot.With a bow,do the opposite that you'd do with a shotgun and set up behind a tree.Turkeys are unpredictable and stupid at the same time.Usually they'll run as soon as they see something they don't like but other times they'll let you draw.Three times I've shot turkeys with a shotgun or someone with me shot and the other gobblers flogged the dead bird.Buy a hecs suit as a last resort.Then you can just sit out in the open and stab them.I wouldn't waste my money on something that's probably gonna be illegal.

I know a guy who riggs a fan to his stabilizer and opened the middle just enough so he can see.He consistently kills them but I would never take that kind of chance.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Suffice it to say, the two predators kill nearly half of all fawns.
> 
> You're still reading it wrong and it's easy to do.Half of all fawns die(according to the old study).Generally speaking,predators take half of the one's that die.That's 25% of the total fawns,not 50%.If you split that equally among bears and coyotes,that's about 12% each.It's easy to misinterpret but go back and think about it.


You're right. Didn't factor in the that 4 survive out of every 10...started from 10 and not 6. Of the six that die, 70% die due to predation. So essentially close to 3 fawns of every 10 are killed by bears and yotes combined.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> You're right. Didn't factor in the that 4 survive out of every 10...started from 10 and not 6. Of the six that die, 70% die due to predation. So essentially close to 3 fawns of every 10 are killed by bears and yotes combined.


According to the new study,yes.The old study was about 25% but the sample size was much larger.The new study is just in the beginning stages so I wouldn't jump to any conclusions


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> According to the new study,yes.The old study was about 25% but the sample size was much larger.The new study is just in the beginning stages so I wouldn't jump to any conclusions


I could be wrong, but I have down that the both studies are right on par with one another. The current study is actually showing a higher survival percentage and mortality due to predation is still roughly 1/3 for bears and yotes respectively. One difference is that bobcat predation is up a bit. Did you watch the webinar? The presenter gave the impression that not much has changed. At least that's how I took it.


----------



## dougell

No I didn't watch it but I read some reports on it from PSU who are the ones actually doing it.They are pretty close but they aren't in the exact same areas.


----------



## dougell

tHERE'S ALSO A COUPLE ADDITIONAL LINKS HIGHLIGHTED IN THIS LINK.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...jects/deer/news/2016/are-there-any-twins-left


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> Bear harvest by year.
> 1980 921
> 1990 2213
> 2016 3748
> 
> Bear are a funny animal to hunt.They generally live in extremely,thick,wet and steep places.The only way to be consistently successful is to drive them out with large groups of guys.They live by their stomachs and they can be there one day and miles a way the next week.They're just extremely hard to pattern in the fall unless you catch them on a good food source at that time.If there's a good mast crop and plenty of food,they'll den later and the harvest will increase.If there's little food,they'll den early and the harvest will be down.If we have snow,the harvest will almost always go up,espcially is mast is still available.There's just a bunch of variables that causes the bear harvest to fluctuate.Overall though,harvest numbers are up pretty high for the short season we have.


Thanks for those data points. It sounded as if bear populations had exploded in last 5 years....and I didn't know if harvests had too? I know over the long term harvest numbers are trending up...just haven't heard of the "explosion" in the last few years. I've never bear hunted...but if the Ultimate Outdoorsman license becomes reality I may have a reason to this year.


----------



## PAbigbear

fap1800 said:


> I could be wrong, but I have down that the both studies are right on par with one another. The current study is actually showing a higher survival percentage and mortality due to predation is still roughly 1/3 for bears and yotes respectively. One difference is that bobcat predation is up a bit. Did you watch the webinar? The presenter gave the impression that not much has changed. At least that's how I took it.


Did they mention anything about the harvest rates of tagged bears that were trapped in the study areas? 

I wouldn't draw too many conclusions from just one year of the study with such a small sample size. If the trends continue than that is a different story.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4160113

4/17. Property in Bucks Co.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> View attachment 4160113
> 
> 4/17. Property in Bucks Co.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Interesting shot....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Put camera up last week. Home owner said they've been seeing them routinely.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Put camera up last week. Home owner said they've been seeing them routinely.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You ever specifically set out to hunt or trap them? 

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I haven't Joe. I just don't think there are many nor are they a problem. Now if one comes into the decoys here in a couple weeks. =}}}------------+>

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Aaaaahhhhhh nothing has changed LOL!!!


----------



## fap1800

PAbigbear said:


> Did they mention anything about the harvest rates of tagged bears that were trapped in the study areas?
> 
> I wouldn't draw too many conclusions from just one year of the study with such a small sample size. If the trends continue than that is a different story.


Not that I recall. You can watch a recording of the presentation at the link below. It's not too long. Only about 20 minutes or so. 

https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/recording/viewRecording/3580854658760483842/843334588546615556/[email protected]


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> Thanks for those data points. It sounded as if bear populations had exploded in last 5 years....and I didn't know if harvests had too? I know over the long term harvest numbers are trending up...just haven't heard of the "explosion" in the last few years. I've never bear hunted...but if the Ultimate Outdoorsman license becomes reality I may have a reason to this year.


I don't know if the population has actually exploded in the past five years.However,there's definitely has been a steady increase as well as range expansion over the past 15-20 years.For some reason the PGC biologists are over-protecting the bears.One bear can cause huge amounts of damage to a corn field in just a couple nights.They don't just nip off the tops of ears.They get in,grab stalks by the armful and roll.When they're done,it looks like a bunch of crop circles.They also get habituated very easily from people feeding them.A few years ago I had 9 bears on my garbage at one time.Now I just take it to work with me and throw it in my dumpster.I've lost probably 10 cameras to them and had them come in my yard and completely destroy several 3-D targets over the years.We have bears around here and general kill a few every year within a couple miles of my house.Still,it's nothing like it is just a little far north.There's areas up there that are covered up with them.In some places,it's not unusual to see more bears than deer in a day of hunting.I don't think the bears,bobcats or the coyotes do any significant damage to the fawns around here but that may not be the case where the bears are out of control and that's one of the reasons for the study.Mange is also a real problem and I see a couple every year that have it but it's really bad in some areas.It's spread by close contact and the higher the population,the more it spreads.It's usually a death sentence for any cub and if an adult goes into late fall with it,they'll most likely die as well.It's treatable if they can trap or tranqualize the bear but usually the only ones that get trapped are the one's close to civilization.The bottom line is,the population is about double what they originally wanted and more needs to killed.A much longer archery season would help but there's been resistance to expand those opportunities.They did extend it through rifle season in several areas but most of the bears are denned up by then.The entire reason our season starts as late as it does is to protect the sows because they generally den earlier than the boars.The other issue is,the changed the first day to a Saturday.They thought that would improve participation but it actually slowed it down.Guys used to make a three day trip out of it and hunt hard for three days.Now they get more guys on the first day but there's far less for the remainder of the season.


----------



## dougell

Nope,I'm not a biologist or a forester and never claimed to be.No biologists ever consult me but I do consult them.You see,rather than sitting around crying like a little girl over how the PGC ruined my 10 acre honey hole,I actually did go to them to find out why things were they way they were.In the process,I got a chance to spend a lot of time in the field with nationally renowned experts that taught me about the habitat,politics behind game management and how that's all inter related with game management.When you actually get to know these people and spend time with them,you get to see how dedicated they are to the resource.You also get a chance to participate in some pretty interesting projects.For several years,I got to work on a project with several of the people who did the first fawn mortality study.They're full of good information and they're more than happy to talk about what they learned and what they went through.You see,I care about the resource and the future of hunting.I have a young son who's obsessed with the outdoors and I want to make sure the resources are properly managed,not for me and my own personal success but for generation to come.It's important for me to teach him why things are the way they are.It's important for me to teach him that there's far more to hunting than the score of the deer in your trophy room.There's far more to hunting than putting a kid in a blind with an ipad and nudging him when a deer steps into a foodplot.It's a 12 month long journey and most of that time is spent learning and trying to piece it all together.There's a lot more to it for me than just dumping a bunch of corn out back to try and keep my "hit list" buck around.You and Pope can both continue with you snide little personal attacks but neither one of you ever contribute anything.


----------



## mattysloane

yetihunter1 said:


> Finally got in my first outdoor 3D shoot this weekend! Was a good one at Chestnut Hill Archery Club in Morgantown. Hope some of you guys can make it this weekend, say sunday, to Frontier's 3D shoot. Would be nice to meet yall in person or say hi to the ones I have already met.


Matt, don't forget that we have a open group and shoot every Sunday at 7am supporting some club somewhere. Happy to have you shoot regularly with us...same thing evenings on paper (field) course over at the club! Always friendly as most of us just want to enjoy some outdoor time. You had that taste of the clubs shoot, you won't want to miss any of the rest (the # of repeat shooters that shot both Saturday and Sunday says it all)!


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> Stop it you guys, your starting to sound like flyers fans....don't need you throwing bracelets at each other now....


Yeah...you'll get 2 minutes in the box too!


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Ah yes there is an ignore button on here for a reason :wink:



Any rate I've been slaying the trout the last couple days  And turkey season is just around the corner


----------



## fap1800

davydtune said:


> Ah yes there is an ignore button on here for a reason :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Any rate I've been slaying the trout the last couple days  And turkey season is just around the corner


I have two days until my annual trout fishing bonanza. Four days with a few close friends and some beer. Well...maybe more than some.


----------



## davydtune

fap1800 said:


> I have two days until my annual trout fishing bonanza. Four days with a few close friends and some beer. Well...maybe more than some.


That was this past weekend for me. Fact is though I didn't fish at all until I got back from trout camp, or should I just say "Beer & Food Camp" lol, Sunday afternoon :wink:


----------



## King

I'm going to issue this warning one last time. Enough of the senseless bickering. If you have nothing constructive to add, keep it to yourself.


----------



## yetihunter1

davydtune said:


> That was this past weekend for me. Fact is though I didn't fish at all until I got back from trout camp, or should I just say "Beer & Food Camp" lol, Sunday afternoon :wink:


Im bout to start a bunch of crazy weekends. Heading up to Hickory Run SP this weekend with some friends for beer, camp fires and fun. Then next weekend I head out to Turkey/Trout camp and will be hunting till noon and fishing till dark for 5 days straight. And lastly I get to celebrate my little sisters wedding the weekend following that. Im gonna be drinking a lot of beer in the next couple weeks....


----------



## fap1800

davydtune said:


> That was this past weekend for me. Fact is though I didn't fish at all until I got back from trout camp, or should I just say "Beer & Food Camp" lol, Sunday afternoon :wink:


Oh yeah...I fully intend on adding a few pounds at Camp Bacon. lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Ah yes there is an ignore button on here for a reason :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Any rate I've been slaying the trout the last couple days  And turkey season is just around the corner


Took the whole family out (wife didn't fish, just hung out, so it was basically just me, Ty, and Camille) this weekend and we killed them...4 hours 20 trout, 2 many garbage fish to count.

Camille caught an awesome brookie, 18" , lots of guys around her made a big deal about it which was pretty cool for her, even better when she let it go...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Im bout to start a bunch of crazy weekends. Heading up to Hickory Run SP this weekend with some friends for beer, camp fires and fun. Then next weekend I head out to Turkey/Trout camp and will be hunting till noon and fishing till dark for 5 days straight. And lastly I get to celebrate my little sisters wedding the weekend following that. Im gonna be drinking a lot of beer in the next couple weeks....


We might be up there for the youth opener, still trying to decide. Do you guys camp in the Park camp grounds?

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> We might be up there for the youth opener, still trying to decide. Do you guys camp in the Park camp grounds?
> 
> Joe


No, our friends invited us up to the family cabin so we will be staying there. Will be a relaxing weekend, though I bet im up at 5am to hear some turkey gobbles and shotgun blasts! Goodluck to you and your son if you do head up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Slight change, we're heading to Potter. He wants to get on the "big board" (camp thing). 

Good luck to everyone taking a kid out this weekend; have fun, be safe and share your hero shots! Always something special about preparing to take a kid or a first-timer out. I think I get more excited than when I am doing something for myself.

Anyway - good luck to all.


BTW - shipped a few of my calls out to friends - 3 when out, all called in birds, two successful hunters a youth in WI and an adult in KS. I won't post the youth shot as I don't know if the father wants her picture shared, but I thought this was a cool shot of the trophy and the call - this was the Osage Pot and striker that I cut, seasoned and turned from a piece of wood brought home from his farm.










Joe


----------



## King

Now that's cool!


----------



## vonfoust

Very cool Joe.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Hope to hear some success reports from those who got out for youth gobbler today.


----------



## Mathias

Good day: picked up a 30 nursery to hunt this Fall. Some nice bucks killed in the area over the years.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

30 acre...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Matt.


----------



## fatsbucknut

pope125 said:


> Guys like you is why I will not post anymore .



That's very ironic coming from you. I will say the bear population is out of control in some areas. I saw 10 last archery season alone. I'm right there with Doug in that I could shoot a bear with my bow every season if we were allowed to. I have zero desire to do so but someone needs to kill them, i'm sick of losing cameras.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Hope to hear some success reports from those who got out for youth gobbler today.


Well....success IS relative...we had a few 3-4 birds working from roost, but they pretty much tight-lipped it when they hit the ground. Conditions were less than idea in Gold, temps were in the mid-30's, with a pretty stiff wind from the N and a misting type rain. The fog rolled in about 6:45AM and you couldn't see 60 yards. 

When conditions get this way, I always hit a field edge and we have a few rather reliable spots right out the door, but we couldn't summon the patience to wait them out (mostly because Ty was freezing). We packed it in and headed for a little running and gunning on the lease and couldn't rustle-up another gobble the rest of the day (or I guess I should say morning as we're required to be unloaded and on the way out by noon) As luck would have it the cloud cover broke around 11:30 and the rest of the day was very nice.

All told, we covered 6-miles on foot, had 3-4 different birds sound off in the morning, none of which ever responded to my calls. We could hear a few hens really getting fired up, so I went in after them with a series/sequence that has proven rather deadly in the past, but they had none of it. Very little green up there, the woods are wide-open. It was great to be up there with Ty and my Dad, when that first bird sounded off I thought we might be in for a decent day, but the turkey gods thought otherwise.

Still planning this weekend, I have a small crew of 3-5 heading to Hickory Run and if we join them we'd be adding three more. If not, we might head back up to Potter again. Keeping an eye on the forecast and the office politics as I weigh my options.

Joe


----------



## JV3HUNTER

*Youth Day*

My oldest boy connected on Saturday. Took some time and a little work, but I ended up getting two Jakes to within range. That two years in a row for him now. Last year was a big Tom. I think he's hooked.


----------



## 12-Ringer

JV3HUNTER said:


> My oldest boy connected on Saturday. Took some time and a little work, but I ended up getting two Jakes to within range. That two years in a row for him now. Last year was a big Tom. I think he's hooked.
> View attachment 4189170


Congrats to you both...

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats to those that scored. My son nodding off, about 3 minutes after we settled in this spot. Couple gobblers too far away to get to, then breakfast. Still a great day for me with my son.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That will fire you up! Good luck Mathias chasing the thunder chickens


I'll be at my Uncles in Choconut for Saturday's opener


----------



## Mathias

Not sure if I'm hunting home or up there yet.
Good luck, lots of birds up there this year!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Just got back from our annual fishing bonanza in Chemung County, NY. Gonna need to push it a few weeks next year to get in on the turkey action up there. There were birds everywhere. I knew there was good news coming from northern PA, but didn't think all that much about it in southern NY. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

fap1800 said:


> Just got back from our annual fishing bonanza in Chemung County, NY. Gonna need to push it a few weeks next year to get in on the turkey action up there. There were birds everywhere. I knew there was good news coming from northern PA, but didn't think all that much about it in southern NY.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


We went to a place right outside Cooperstown last year and are going again this year. There are a lot of birds up there, that's for sure.


----------



## dougell

Not sure if hunting was allowed on this property but it looks like another decent chunk closed down in the se part of the state.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...k, land long used by public near Holtwood Dam


----------



## 12-Ringer

Long back story involving complications with injured mountain biker, as well as, details with the recent sale. 

17 year-old mountain biker was injured in late February. Parents our contesting that trails were not properly maintained to create safe use. I do believe there are two different suits pending as well as an injunction filed because at time the property was thought to be part of a pending sale.

When the recent sale was pending, the thought was the new company would take all of the land. However as the article states the new company only took the land required by regulatory authority in order to maintain operation. As a result the previous owner was basically left with acreage with no viable use. As a liability protection they posted the property, however, it is posted with the typical caveat with written permission only. 

Several outdoor groups including one of the most infamous "land managment" groups in the Lancaster area (which I won't mention by name and several our members are here on archerytalk) is already parlaying for sole access.

There will definitely be hunters in this area (as there have been for years) regardless of the posted signs; it's just a sad state of affairs in this part of the state. 

Joe


----------



## Mathias

The part of the injured biker and the certain litigation angers me. It's always someone else's fault what bs

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I am off a half day of work tomorrow and off all of Monday. Tomorrow around 12:30PM I will be heading to where I grew up in north central PA (Tioga County) and hunting the opener on Saturday with my dad, uncle and possibly my brother (I do not hold my breath to count him in). We will be hunting near the Tioga/Bradford County line. The woods I will be in, the line actually runs through. I have a spot picked out where I consistently see birds. It is quite a hike from the road, but I expect it will be worth it. I offered to sit and call for my dad, as he is new to turkey hunting, but he seems set on hunting a spot by himself and says he doesn't want to hurt my chances of getting a bird. We will talk it over tomorrow evening and come up with a game plan. I am curious as others decision to buy the 2nd tag or not? The last 3 years I did buy it and the first 2 of those years I filled both tags, but last year I did not fill either one ( some misses  ). I just do not like that they make us buy it prior to the opener. I guess that is the PGC for you. They want their money. I hunt OH and they have a 2 tag system also, but you can buy 1 and then if successful, go and buy a 2nd tag, even during season. I did shoot an absolute bruiser there yesterday. I am not sure as to weight, since I do not have a scale, but he had a beard just over 11". I will be back in SW PA on Sunday and depending how Saturday goes, I will either be hunting around my house or will buy my 2nd OH tag and head out there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> The part of the injured biker and the certain litigation angers me. It's always someone else's fault what bs
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Tell me about it and the press scares other private landowners away from granting permission. I have access to two small properties in Chester Springs where the landowners ONLY allow me to run my cameras. As the owner of the12-ring.com, this is invaluable as I have a secure location to field test all customer cameras. Even one of those landowners had me sign a waiver releasing them from any and all liabilities from injuries or damages sustained while on their property????? All that I do is hike to cam location, and out...kinda crazy 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Ty....we've decided to head to Hickory Run instead of back up to Potter. Not sure if my son is coming or not, he's feeling a little under threat weather. What we thought started our as allergies, seems to have escalated to a cold. As it stands now he and I have plans to head up on 5/4-5/8 and he doesn't want to jeopardize that trip by getting worse.

Joe


----------



## pope125

I have had conversations with landowners where they have told me, that there attorney told them not to let anybody hunt there property even with a waiver .


----------



## dougell

If you open your land for hunting,a hunter cannot sue you if they get hurt on your property or if they hurt someone else.If I were trying to gain permission in a tough area,I'd keep a copy of that law with me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> If you open your land for hunting,a hunter cannot sue you if they get hurt on your property or if they hurt someone else.If I were trying to gain permission in a tough area,I'd keep a copy of that law with me.


Doug, if i am not mistaken the difference in OPEN to public hunting....most landowners in this area don't go that route. They may allow a few select folks to hunt, but it is not OPEN to the public. That is where the law applies. 

I can tell you from first hand experience if a private landowner grants you permission to hunt and your injured or injure someone the landowner is absolutely part of any pending suit, even if the injured parties are not interested in dragging them into it. The insurance companies end up filing against each other.

I don't mean any offense but insurance is the biggest racket in this country. Miss a premium and risk loosing coverage, don't miss a premium your entire lifetime and then need them for something and see what you have to go through....again, first hand experience from loosing a home to a house fire, the health crisis with Camille, etc...

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Doug, if i am not mistaken the difference in OPEN to public hunting....most landowners in this area don't go that route. They may allow a few select folks to hunt, but it is not OPEN to the public. That is where the law applies.
> 
> I can tell you from first hand experience if a private landowner grants you permission to hunt and your injured or injure someone the landowner is absolutely part of any pending suit, even if the injured parties are not interested in dragging them into it. The insurance companies end up filing against each other.
> 
> Joe


By open,I mean a fee can not be paid to hunt the property.I own an insurance agency Joe,so I deal with this stuff all the time.There absolutely is a law on the books to protect landowners who allow others to hunt on their property.If someone gets hurt on an ATV,mountain bike etc,then it's a different story.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> By open,I mean a fee can not be paid to hunt the property.I own an insurance agency Joe,so I deal with this stuff all the time.There absolutely is a law on the books to protect landowners who allow others to hunt on their property.If someone gets hurt on an ATV,mountain bike etc,then it's a different story.


Could you post a link to that law?

Joe


----------



## dougell

Recreational Use of Land and Water Act (RULWA)


Pennsylvania’s Recreational Use of Land and Water Act limits landowners’ liability for personal injury or property damage if they make their land available to the public for recreation. The purpose of the law is to encourage landowners to allow hikers, fishermen, and other recreational users onto their properties by limiting the traditional duty of care that landowners owe to entrants upon their land. So long as no entrance or use fee is charged, the Act provides that landowners do not have to keep their land safe for recreational users and have no duty to warn of dangerous conditions. This immunity from liability does not protect landowners who willfully or maliciously fail to warn of dangerous conditions.

RULWA does not prevent landowners from being sued; it provides them with an immunity defense to claims that their negligence caused the plaintiff’s injury. Negligence is the failure to exercise ordinary care such as a reasonably prudent and careful person under similar circumstances would exercise. The level of duty of care that landowners owe to entrants depends on the classification of the entrant. Landowners owe a high duty of care to people invited or permitted onto the land (i.e., “invitees” or “licensees”). But landowners owe trespassers only the duty not to deliberately or recklessly harm them. RULWA essentially reduces the duty of care landowners would otherwise owe to recreational users to the lower duty owed to trespassers.

In a much-publicized 2007 Lehigh County case, a landowner farmer who allowed hunting on his land was found partially liable for injuries caused to an off-site neighbor by the hunter’s bullet. It is unclear that the landowner’s attorney ever raised the RULWA defense. Addressing the then-common – but likely mistaken – impression that RULWA had failed to protect the landowner, the General Assembly in 2007 amended RULWA to expressly immunize landowners from off-site injury or damage caused by hunters on their land.


----------



## dougell

Here's a more detailed link Joe.

http://conservationadvocate.org/recreational-use-of-land-and-water-act-rulwa/


----------



## dougell

Sorry,this is the one I meant to post.

http://www.fish.state.pa.us/water/public/rec_use_land_water_act.htm


----------



## dougell

http://www.rachelcarsontrails.org/landowners/RUWLA_factsheet.pdf


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks Doug, much appreciated! Looks like a lot of ambiguity within the law itself; seems like landowners are still open to lawsuits with protection only from simple negligence? "....landowners must recognize that the scope of RULWA’s protection is not completely clear. Several court cases have provided guidance in determining the scope of the Act...."

Really sucks what things have come to these days that we need to be speaking about stuff like this:sad:



Joe


----------



## dougell

Basically,you have to be careful if you have things like bike trails,attractive nuisances or things that can be dangerous.You don't have anything to worry about if you just have open ground.For instance,a hunter couldn't sue you for falling out of his treestand.Now,that may be different if it was your treestand and it malfunctioned when he climbed up in it.

I deal with this stuff every day and it drives me crazy.What it comes down to is a complete lack of accountability.


----------



## nicko

Why take any personal responsibility when you can simply just blame somebody else .


----------



## Mathias

The problem with lawsuits in this country is jurors frequently adopt the "some day it will be my turn" mindset and decide accordingly. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Basically,you have to be careful if you have things like bike trails,attractive nuisances or things that can be dangerous.You don't have anything to worry about if you just have open ground.For instance,a hunter couldn't sue you for falling out of his treestand.Now,that may be different if it was your treestand and it malfunctioned when he climbed up in it.
> 
> I deal with this stuff every day and it drives me crazy.What it comes down to is a complete lack of accountability.


Have a sister and brother in law that are both attorneys. As he says "I can sue you for anything. You are going to have to hire a lawyer and pay him. You have to determine how right you are and how much you want to spend to prove it." 

That's the problem. Most landowners don't even want to chance it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Have a sister and brother in law that are both attorneys. As he says "I can sue you for anything. You are going to have to hire a lawyer and pay him. You have to determine how right you are and how much you want to spend to prove it."
> 
> That's the problem. Most landowners don't even want to chance it.


Yes.....when I fell in 2013 my health insurance company (not me) went after the landowner's home owners company. We didn't even know it was going on until each of us started getting strange calls from insurance adjusters/investigations. 

Crazy!!

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Yes.....when I fell in 2013 my health insurance company (not me) went after the landowner's home owners company. We didn't even know it was going on until each of us started getting strange calls from insurance adjusters/investigations.
> 
> Crazy!!
> 
> Joe


By law,if you get hurt on someone's property,the medical on their HO has to pay primary.It's the same with auto insurance.If you get hurt in anyway in or by a vehicle,your medical on your car insur pays first.If your Hospitalization pay's,they'll want reimbursed.It's the law.Using someone's property for hunting and fishing is a different story and the landowner is exempt.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Have a sister and brother in law that are both attorneys. As he says "I can sue you for anything. You are going to have to hire a lawyer and pay him. You have to determine how right you are and how much you want to spend to prove it."
> 
> That's the problem. Most landowners don't even want to chance it.


It shouldn't cost the landowner a dime as his homeowners policy will pay to defend him if it came to that,which it most likely won't.

Two years ago,my one customer ran some black iron pipe for his sister so they could convert from propane to nat gas.All he did was run the pipe and put a shut off valve in.The gas company was supposed to hook everything up to the furnace and dryer.They messed up with the dryer and the house was blown off it's foundation.The homeowners policy paid the claim and then went after the gas company who had to repay the HO.The property owners were slightly injured and went after the gas company for personal liability.The gas company then in turn went after my buddy.He wasn't liable but still had to get an attorney.The guy was in the middle of a divorce,sold his house and was living with his mother.I convinced him to buy a renters policy and we've been paying to defend him and the case on him was just thrown out of court last week.Yes people can sue but that doesn't mean they have a case.Your homeowners will pay to defend you.


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> By law,if you get hurt on someone's property,the medical on their HO has to pay primary.It's the same with auto insurance.If you get hurt in anyway in or by a vehicle,your medical on your car insur pays first.If your Hospitalization pay's,they'll want reimbursed.It's the law.Using someone's property for hunting and fishing is a different story and the landowner is exempt.


Please clarify on the law you posted above. I interpret it as landowners who open up their land to ALL the public for public use. It is not different if it is just a mutual agreement for permission between landowner and hunter? Technically, he's not really opening his land to the public for public use, just one individual. It still applies?


----------



## dougell

Yes,it still applies as long as he doesn't charge a fee.


----------



## davydtune

Tomorrow morning fellers!

Got my gear together just need to shoot the recurve a bit tonight, well in AM too by truck headlights just to be sure :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Tomorrow morning fellers!
> 
> Got my gear together just need to shoot the recurve a bit tonight, well in AM too by truck headlights just to be sure :wink:


Good luck - where are you heading?

Joe


----------



## fap1800

A liability claim on your homeowner's policy probably increases your annual premium quite a bit, correct? For instance, a landowner grants permission to someone to hunt and that someone takes a header and impales themselves with an arrow or falls and dies of suspension trauma...the hunter's family sues. That's gotta be a hefty claim. Maybe the hunter's lawyer argues that the tree on the property wasn't fit for a stand and that it was ultimately the landowner's responsibility. That doesn't seem too far fetched to me in today's litigious society. Maybe I'm wrong, but I think that's why a lot of folks don't grant permission.


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck - where are you heading?
> 
> Joe


I'll be up here close to home in NW Erie Co. Gonna hit the main farm I hunt. Next weekend I'll be headed to Tionesta


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> I'll be up here close to home in NW Erie Co. Gonna hit the main farm I hunt. Next weekend I'll be headed to Tionesta


Sweet - looks like I'll be heading to Hickory Run instead of Potter.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Moshannon State Forest for me. Driving up after work!


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> A liability claim on your homeowner's policy probably increases your annual premium quite a bit, correct? For instance, a landowner grants permission to someone to hunt and that someone takes a header and impales themselves with an arrow or falls and dies of suspension trauma...the hunter's family sues. That's gotta be a hefty claim. Maybe the hunter's lawyer argues that the tree on the property wasn't fit for a stand and that it was ultimately the landowner's responsibility. That doesn't seem too far fetched to me in today's litigious society. Maybe I'm wrong, but I think that's why a lot of folks don't grant permission.


The recreational land and water act prevents then from being held liable.You are correct though.Insurance companies hate liability claims and if they actually pay out a settlement,you could get a surcharge of around 45%.If they just defend you and don't pay out a settlement,you won't get surcharged.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> Moshannon State Forest for me. Driving up after work!


My son and I will be in the Moshannon state forest as well.We had a crazy day last Saturday.I hope tomorrow is just as good.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> The recreational land and water act prevents then from being held liable.You are correct though.Insurance companies hate liability claims and if they actually pay out a settlement,you could get a surcharge of around 45%.If they just defend you and don't pay out a settlement,you won't get surcharged.


45% surcharge of what? The settlement or the homeowner's annual premium?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Susquehanna County tomorrow, Greene County NY Sunday. Hopefully I can get out Thursday morning before work local I've got a handful scouted down here to hunt just need the work schedule to allow it


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> 45% surcharge of what? The settlement or the homeowner's annual premium?


Annual premium.Most policies sold after 2005 will get a +/- 45% surcharge for fire,theft or liability.


----------



## 12-Ringer

It's official...heading to Hickory Run and going to break out the bang stick....first time in a long time, but up for somehting a little different. Leaving Delco around 3:30AM...just me and my Pop, Tys sleeping in and the others are leaving for Potter tonight around 5:30.

Good luck to everyone heading out, shoot straight and be safe!

Joe


----------



## fishguts430

Iv been hunting turkey 10 years so far. Still havnt gotten one. Trying a piece of privet ground this year. Land owner say he saw a few saturday heard some Tuesday evening. I went out this eveninv and didnt hear anything so mh hopes are low. Might hit the game lands around 9 or 10 if i dont. See anything at the private ground and do some running and gunning. Good luck everyone,


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck guys and stay safe. Hope to see some hero shots when I check back in around noon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Slow in Hickory Run...a few hens, more hunters. One shot at 7:50am....can't believe how light it was at 5:20am. Thought the cloud cover would slow the dawn a little, but it didn't.

Nice looking set Matt....

Good luck guys.

Joe


----------



## Squirrel

Good luck folks. My back is out so I am stuck at home today instead of in the woods.


----------



## Mathias

Whole flock came into field behind me. Gobbler's hammering away! This hen was the only one that came through the hedgerow and she proceeded to give my deke a thrashing. One shot far off, otherwise all quiet now.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

5 Jake's

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome pics Matt!


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Matt's real job is wildlife photography. Great pics.

I'm surprised to you saw a fawn so soon. We're not even into May. With a 201 gestation period for whitetails, that fawn was conceived somewhere in the 2nd week of October which reinforces the fact that some does come into estrus 1 month earlier than the bulk of the herd. Pretty cool.


----------



## Mathias

I was surprised as well Nick.
I typically see 1st fawns the 3rd week of May.

I'm hoping the mature birds find their way back to this property, saw several a month or so ago.
This morning only one and he left with the hens.


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> Yes,it still applies as long as he doesn't charge a fee.


Gotcha.


----------



## KMiha

Cool pics Mathias.


----------



## fap1800

Nothing but a couple gobbles way off around 630. Heard one shot. Pretty quiet. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hickory Run was saturated with civillians....I have never seen the amount of hikers, bikers, bird watchers, etc...traversing the woods during hunting season, not only with no orange, but with no regard for what is going on around them...even saw several DCNR officers who you would have thought may have issued a warning/recommendation of sorts, nope...just a friendly wave.

Oh yeah, only heard a few hens, didn't see any birds, one shot all morning.

Still beautiful morning to be out.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Hickory Run was saturated with civillians....I have never seen the amount of hikers, bikers, bird watchers, etc...traversing the woods during hunting season, not only with no orange, but with no regard for what is going on around them...even saw several DCNR officers who you would have thought may have issued a warning/recommendation of sorts, nope...just a friendly wave.
> 
> Oh yeah, only heard a few hens, didn't see any birds, one shot all morning.
> 
> Still beautiful morning to be out.
> 
> Joe


That can make for a frustrating day. You try to be stealthy and blend into the landscape but feel like you're hunting in a public park on a Sunday afternoon. I've had far too many of these days and have felt I would be more successful selling hot dogs and balloons in the woods than hunting.


----------



## jim570

Very slow opening day in northern Bradford Co. I didn't hear any gobbling and only 1 distant shot about 9:00 am. Hearing similar from others in the area.


----------



## KMiha

Didn't go hunting. But was at the archery range at my club around 6:00 and heard a bird gobble about 6-7 times in about 30-40 min window. Seemed he was staying in the same spot. Wish I had my calls with me.


----------



## tyepsu

I had action all morning yesterday, as did my uncle and dad. I got to wear I wanted to set up around 5:15 and then heard 2 birds fly off the roost. 5 minutes later comes a kid and I told him where I'd be setting up. Off he goes making lots of noise the whole time. I did see lots of birds, had a hen come by my decoys, a strutter behind me, but he had 3 hens with him and would not leave their side. At just after 11AM I called and immediately got a bird to gobble. Not 5 minutes later 3 longbeards walked behind me, but would not turn. I heard a hen clucking below them. All in all it was a morning with lots of action, but frustrating at times also. I was surprised by the number of other hunters. We typically don't see that many turkey hunters. I am heading back to Pittsburgh area in a few hours and am off work tomorrow, so I'll be out. I did decide to buy the second tag Friday. The first bird I'm going after with the 835 and if successful I'll switch over to the Mathews to try and get a second bird.


----------



## KMiha

tyepsu said:


> I had action all morning yesterday, as did my uncle and dad. I got to wear I wanted to set up around 5:15 and then heard 2 birds fly off the roost. 5 minutes later comes a kid and I told him where I'd be setting up. Off he goes making lots of noise the whole time. I did see lots of birds, had a hen come by my decoys, a strutter behind me, but he had 3 hens with him and would not leave their side. At just after 11AM I called and immediately got a bird to gobble. Not 5 minutes later 3 longbeards walked behind me, but would not turn. I heard a hen clucking below them. All in all it was a morning with lots of action, but frustrating at times also. I was surprised by the number of other hunters. We typically don't see that many turkey hunters. I am heading back to Pittsburgh area in a few hours and am off work tomorrow, so I'll be out. I did decide to buy the second tag Friday. The first bird I'm going after with the 835 and if successful I'll switch over to the Mathews to try and get a second bird.


Sounds like an interesting day. Got a few birds you can go after too. Good luck


----------



## tyepsu

I was hunting near where I grew up in north central Pennsylvania. I now live 300 miles from there in southwestern Pa. There are a lot of birds in both parts of the state. I hope it doesn't rain too hard tomorrow morning. Either way I will be set up in a spot where I took 3 of my last 5 birds. Since I shot a bruiser in ohio on Wednesday, I feel the pressure is off. I am just going to be out there enjoying the hunt. Any day in the woods sure beats a day at work.


----------



## Mathias

I'm hitting the blind in the morning, hoping on a mature tom.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck to all heading out in the am...I'll be in the office sending well wishes your way.


----------



## King

My turkey season hasn't exactly been off to a great start. I usually take my two oldest with me to my buddies family farm in Bradford County the 2nd week of the season since he and his other buddies head up opening day. Suffice to say, we aren't allowed to go up until the 4th weekend this year or maybe not at all. I'm happy that we will still most likely be able to get up there but, ever since I had kids, my best friend and hunting partner replaced me with somebody who could drop everything at the drop of a hat when he wanted to go hunt. I can't exactly do that anymore with more priorities. Every year it gets worse so it sounds like I'll have to find a new spot to hunt birds. I've been lucky enough to hunt up there with him for 15 years and I can't thank him enough for that but I can't stand getting jerked around anymore. Thankfully I have a couple good deer hunting spots locally. Just no turkeys in those areas. Good luck to everyone getting out! Post some more pictures for those of us working over the next few weeks!


----------



## King

On another note, the big 8 point with dual kickers I got on camera last season at one of the local farms I archery hunt on... I got a video from November 16th of last year (just swapped the cards) where he has a really bad limp. Doesn't look good. Not sure if he was shot or got hit by a car but it looks really bad.

Here he is from early 2015 season.









And the video...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man King, that tail flipping like that isn't a good sign, at least in my experiences. It's something I actually look for when trying to determine if it is mortally hit or not.

Hope he made it!

Joe


----------



## 138104

I would start looking for his remains. What a shame as he is a great buck!


----------



## fap1800

Never know...deer are amazingly tough animals. Hopefully he pulled through.


----------



## King

12-Ringer said:


> Man King, that tail flipping like that isn't a good sign, at least in my experiences. It's something I actually look for when trying to determine if it is mortally hit or not.
> 
> Hope he made it!
> 
> Joe


My thoughts exactly. This video was at 11:30 PM that night. So I'm not sure if he was shot or hit by a vehicle. I'm going to grid search for his remains the next time I'm at the farm.


----------



## nicko

Anybody else seeing antler growth yet? I just pulled a card this morning and have two bucks with 2-3 inches of growth on the bases so far.


----------



## King

nicko said:


> Anybody else seeing antler growth yet? I just pulled a card this morning and have two bucks with 2-3 inches of growth on the bases so far.


From my card pull this past weekend, I've been seeing about the same. A couple inches on the majority of the bucks that have shown up so far.


----------



## KMiha

Mmmmm antler growth and fawns. The anticipation officially begins.


----------



## Squirrel

My friend was turkey hunting today and saw two bucks and both were starting to grow.

From his twitter, hard to see but you can see it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey Matt...how'd you make out???

Joe


----------



## nicko

These vids are from 7am this morning. I always like getting pics and vids from the same day I go in to check the camera.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Anybody else seeing antler growth yet? I just pulled a card this morning and have two bucks with 2-3 inches of growth on the bases so far.


Same here. Had 3 bucks work by Saturday morning....before the jakes worked by the other way.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Hey Matt...how'd you make out???
> 
> Joe


Joe, if you're asking me. We had 3-4 birds gobbling for the first couple hours, then silence. Didn't see a bird, hen or gobbler today.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, if you're asking me. We had 3-4 birds gobbling for the first couple hours, then silence. Didn't see a bird, hen or gobbler today.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Darn, I had high hopes for you today, that set-up looked too deadly not to produce. Keep at it! Good luck!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> These vids are from 7am this morning. I always like getting pics and vids from the same day I go in to check the camera.


What cam are you running?

I have gotten a few nubs, nothing to get too excited about just yet, but the bone has started. 

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> What cam are you running?
> 
> I have gotten a few nubs, nothing to get too excited about just yet, but the bone has started.
> 
> Joe


It's a refurb bushnell trophy cam. The vids are more clear than the way they show up here but resolution for some reason degrades when i post them up through puotobucket.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> It's a refurb bushnell trophy cam. The vids are more clear than the way they show up here but resolution for some reason degrades when i post them up through puotobucket.


Yeah - PB murders the quality I use YouTube with relatively good results. Some potential with that one you go there....


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> Anybody else seeing antler growth yet? I just pulled a card this morning and have two bucks with 2-3 inches of growth on the bases so far.



Saw a 1.5 year old buck first hand tonight, someone hit the little guy right in front of he house tonight. He had around 2inches of growth on top of his head that was maybe finger diameter at his base. Whoever hit him never stopped. Heard screeching tires walked out to a dead deer and nobody on the scene. Even though it was a little guy still a bummer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KylePA said:


> Saw a 1.5 year old buck first hand tonight, someone hit the little guy right in front of he house tonight. He had around 2inches of growth on top of his head that was maybe finger diameter at his base. Whoever hit him never stopped. Heard screeching tires walked out to a dead deer and nobody on the scene. Even though it was a little guy still a bummer.


Always is...just glad to hear no human was hurt. 

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Anybody else seeing antler growth yet? I just pulled a card this morning and have two bucks with 2-3 inches of growth on the bases so far.


I'll be putting my cameras out June 4. Too many wandering turkey hunters that can't read "POSTED" for me to have camera's out until then.


----------



## tyepsu

Yesterday, while turkey hunting I saw a buck that had about 4 " antlers and I could see where there was a noticeable split already starting. I also had a similar buck (might be the same deer) on my trail camera. I had a few others with just 1 to 2" of growth. The turkey hunting was a bit slow. I heard 2 birds, which both were about 400 to 500 yards away. They both gobbled about a dozen times, but never came my direction. I plan on getting out tomorrow morning before work.


----------



## rogersb

Sunday night we drove past a buck with 1-2" of growth and last night I got a decent look at a 3 point from last year. He travels with 4 does and last night they all came into the yard. He has nubs, but he is a very large deer. He was big bodied last year. I'm hoping his rack eventually catches up with how large his body is.


----------



## Mathias

Young bears are moving. Cub reported in East Rockhill Twp.. (Bucks Co) 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Young bears are moving. Cub reported in East Rockhill Twp.. (Bucks Co)
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Already had one in my garbage on two different nights.


----------



## Mathias

Not real common in Bucks Co, but increasingly so last several years. Heard there are confirmed bobcat sightings as well.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Our local police chief got TC pics of a sow and two cubs in Stowe, last week. Many people think the guy is full of you know what, but he has never given me a reason to think so, I'll take him at his word until I have a reason not to..


Joe


----------



## dougell

Joe,pick up a May game news.There's a piece in there about the fan blinds.According to the article,they're illegal.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Joe,pick up a May game news.There's a piece in there about the fan blinds.According to the article,they're illegal.


Yeah, I saw that...thanks for remembering though.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Our local police chief got TC pics of a sow and two cubs in Stowe, last week. Many people think the guy is full of you know what, but he has never given me a reason to think so, I'll take him at his word until I have a reason not to..
> 
> 
> Joe


Reportedly there is a permanent population of bears in Upper Bucks now…..


----------



## dougell

Not a bow kill but an awesome hunt none the less.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Not a bow kill but an awesome hunt none the less.
> View attachment 4230050


Congrats!!

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

So I never really got into turkey hunting, go a couple times a year, look for deer sign and take a nap in the woods. Well, my son wants to get into it. (those with a teen will understand that if there's something they want to do, with you, you jump at the chance). Anyway, I can make most of the calls but don't really know what to do when. Any site or DVD I can check out or tips here are appreciated. (Realize experience is the best but any little baseline for a beginner is appreciated)

Got a crow and owl locator. Can find turkeys most days. Just never really cared to learn much beyond that about getting them to come in.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> So I never really got into turkey hunting, go a couple times a year, look for deer sign and take a nap in the woods. Well, my son wants to get into it. (those with a teen will understand that if there's something they want to do, with you, you jump at the chance). Anyway, I can make most of the calls but don't really know what to do when. Any site or DVD I can check out or tips here are appreciated. (Realize experience is the best but any little baseline for a beginner is appreciated)
> 
> Got a crow and owl locator. Can find turkeys most days. Just never really cared to learn much beyond that about getting them to come in.



Despite what marketers and retailers want you to believe it isn't really rocket science....locate, get close, replicate what you hear, and be patient,

Here is an interesting clip I got from a trail cam a few years back....





If your volume is turned up you can hear them, I started this when they hang-up and things have really change - I call it an Interrupted Purr - I can do it with most calls, including my voice and it has helped on hung up birds.

If you want a good idea of the different calls you can YouTube NWTF Championships and you'll hear the sounds identified and then deliverd (cuts, purrs, cackles, yelps, ki-ki, etc...) not really sure that matters though.

The BIGGEST key to success is being where they are going...sure you can always call a turkey off its path and draw them into your location, in fact, that is the extreme draw of turkey hunting. However, if you study them (much like deer) figure out where their roosting, feeding, dusting, strutting, etc...and position yourself along those perceived paths a few very simple, yelps, purrs, and clucks will get it done.

I would venture to say that most birds are taken within the first 2-4 hours off roost in the morning. I do what I can to try to locate them in the evenings as many time a Tom will give away his position at dusk with an Owl, Yote, or Peacock scream. Once I have them located, I do what I can to get in as close as possible under the cover of the am darkness. I like to be set close to 45-60 minutes before sunlight. Best case scenario I wait to hear the first bird of the morning before I do anything. If it is getting real close to light and I haven't heard anything, I will give a few very soft tree calls. If nothing I will do a fly down and then start rusting the leaves with that "Interrupted Purr" I featured above. This usually gets a bird fired up, if there is one close by. After that, it really is cat and mouse. If you can get a Tom off of roost ahead of his hens, your chances are much higher than if the hens hit the ground first.

There are LOTS of YT videos out there, the best are those that feature the birds themselves and not the callers. My experience has taught me there really isn't a sure fire call or cadence, you have to work with the temperament of the birds your dealing with. A real hot bird doesn't need all that much coaxing, while a henned bird likely needs to have his ladies convinced to investigate and he will follow.

Hope this helps a little.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Decided to try a late morning hunt today. Arrived at 1000hrs.
Heard a lone gobble about 15 minutes ago. My son was here at sunup, he saw none.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> So I never really got into turkey hunting, go a couple times a year, look for deer sign and take a nap in the woods. Well, my son wants to get into it. (those with a teen will understand that if there's something they want to do, with you, you jump at the chance). Anyway, I can make most of the calls but don't really know what to do when. Any site or DVD I can check out or tips here are appreciated. (Realize experience is the best but any little baseline for a beginner is appreciated)
> 
> Got a crow and owl locator. Can find turkeys most days. Just never really cared to learn much beyond that about getting them to come in.


Google Denny Gulvas and buy his cd "hunting pressured gobblers".The guy is a friend of mine and one of the countries best callers and turkey hunters.His videos have some kill scenes but they're more about calling and strategy.Watch it at least three times and your turkey hunting success will sore.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Doug!!!


----------



## nicko

05/04/2016

PENNSYLVANIA HUNTER SAFETY AT ALL-TIME HIGH

HARRISBURG, PA - Hunter safety in Pennsylvania is at an all-time high.

There were 23 hunting-related shooting incidents statewide during 2015, according to a newly released report from the Pennsylvania Game Commission.

That’s the lowest number on record.

And it speaks to the strides that have been made over many decades to make hunting safer, said Game Commission Executive Director R. Matthew Hough.

“There still is work to do, because even one incident is too many,” Hough said. “But if you look back at the hundreds of incidents that occurred year after year in Pennsylvania decades ago, it really is remarkable how far hunter safety has come – and it’s been accomplished largely through a team of hard-working volunteers dedicated to making hunting continually safer.”

Two of the 23 incidents reported in 2015 resulted in fatalities. One was self-inflicted, and one resulted from a shot where the victim was in the line of fire. Except for 2012 – the first year without a single reported fatality related to gun handling in hunting and trapping in Pennsylvania – at least one fatality has been reported each year. There was one fatal incident in 2014. And, as a whole, the number of fatal incidents has declined sharply over the years.

Pennsylvania has compiled data on hunting-related shooting incidents (HRSIs) since 1915. HRSIs in Pennsylvania have declined nearly 80 percent since hunter-education training began in 1959. The previous record-low was 27 incidents in 2013. Prior to 2013, there never had been fewer than 33 incidents reported in a year, and 2015 marks the third straight year in which fewer than 30 incidents were reported.

In 2015, five of the 23 incidents with an identified offender resulted from individuals with 10 or fewer years of hunting experience.

No incidents in 2015 involved a youth participating in the Mentored Youth Hunting Program. The Mentored Youth Hunting Program, which enables hunters under the age of 12 to harvest certain wildlife species if they are accompanied by a licensed adult, continues to be safe.

About 32,680 Mentored Youth Permits were issued during this timeframe.

In its annual reports on HRSIs, the Game Commission establishes an incident rate by computing the number of accidents per 100,000 participants. The 2.46 incident rate reported for 2015 is significantly lower than the 2014 rate of 3.07.

The leading causes of hunting-related shooting incidents in 2015 were a victim being in the line of fire or unintentional discharge, each of which accounted for 35 percent of the total.

Requirements for hunters to wear orange in many seasons and ongoing hunter-education efforts are essential to the upward trend in hunter safety, the report states.

In 2015, 38,671 students received their Basic Hunter-Trapper Education certification in Pennsylvania.

Those student graduates, their volunteer hunter-education instructors and the hunting public at large all can be proud of the role they have played in making hunting the safest it’s ever been, Hough said.

Game Commissioner Jim Daley, of Cranberry Township, is a longtime hunter-education instructor who was recognized in 2009 as Pennsylvania’s Instructor of the Year, recognized the key role the dedicated corps of 2,326 volunteer instructors play in improving safety.

He thanked those dedicated instructors, and the state’s hunters for continuing to put safety first.

“Pennsylvania has reached many safety milestones, particularly in recent years, but also over the 50-plus years since hunter-education training first began,” said Daley, who chairs the commissioners’ Information & Education committee. “A lot of hard work, and many, many volunteer hours have led to these results. Every student we teach becomes an ambassador for safe, responsible and ethical hunting; over time this model has created a cultural shift among hunters as we work to make hunting in Pennsylvania even safer. I think we all can be proud of how far we’ve come and can look forward to continued improvement.”

MEDIA CONTACT: Travis Lau - 717-705-6541

# # #


----------



## Rob96

Was out yesterday in my blind. Didn't see anything except for two bucks traveling together with both having started growing their antlers.


----------



## vonfoust

Thanks Joe and Dougell. If no rain tomorrow we are camping at our spot. Hopefully be able to find a roost.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

Buy them all and sell em no Ebay- still selling there for $20....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Heading up to Potter with a bit of a heavy heart - most of you saw my post earlier this week about the death of a woman I considered to be very close to me. As if that wasn't enough , on Tuesday my father's sister had a massive heart attack while shopping with her husband in Toys-R-Us. Even though paramedics were immediately on scene and she was hospitalized quickly the damage her brain sustained from the loss of oxygen has been extensive and prognosis off of a ventilator is not good. She is a 65 year old mother of two, grandmother of 6, wife of 47 years, and eldest sister to 6 siblings. This week was supposed to find a camp in Potter with 3 generations of cousins, uncles, fathers and sons, instead my father and his brothers and sisters are gathered around a hospital bedside. 

My brother, my cousin and myself have all decided to still travel to camp and take our children, leaving our fathers to be with each other at this time. You never know if you are doing the right thing until its done, each of our fathers have encouraged us to go and in doing so we hope we are giving them time to be with each other.

It simply amazes me how quickly things can change..Monday we were at the Supermarket planning for 10-14 guys in camp for 10-days, the next day we're bringing all of the food the hospital waiting room.


Hopefully, we'll get all of the kids to tag out over the next couple of days, that would do wonders for several in our family. I am a lucky man to have a family where something like this matters.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Goodluck to your family joe. Hope all goes well. 
I just returned from potter county on Tuesday night. I heard gobblers each day. Had a real close encounter with a bird on Monday morning but he did not present me a shot. On Tuesday I had 2 gobblers get intercepted by hens. Goodluck up at camp.


----------



## davydtune

Heading here in a bit down to Tionesta. My dad I are going down. We don't get to hunt together a lot these days so this is awesome  Just to make things easy I'll be toting the 10 ga, same as the old man  Really want to go swap cards on the 3 cameras I put out a month ago, hopping for some pics of bears  Of course I'll throw my fishing gear in the truck for Saturday afternoon  Oh and when I was there a month ago I saw a lot of birds 3 being long beards


----------



## davydtune

I've been out almost every morning with the bow but they are all henned up and not cooperative at all. Gobbling on the roost then silent on the ground. Late morning has probably been better but with work I can only do the first 2 hrs or so.


----------



## vonfoust

Sorry to hear Joe. Hope things turn for the better soon. Good luck.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Young bears are moving. Cub reported in East Rockhill Twp.. (Bucks Co)
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Saw that a bear attacked a dog right at the Choconut Elementary school or more likely the dog attacked the bear and the bear wasn't having it.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Joe,pick up a May game news.There's a piece in there about the fan blinds.According to the article,they're illegal.


Can you post a link or take a picture... is it the fanning that is illegal or the process of using it to stalk birds which is illegal?? I would love to read the article


----------



## TauntoHawk

King said:


> My turkey season hasn't exactly been off to a great start. I usually take my two oldest with me to my buddies family farm in Bradford County the 2nd week of the season since he and his other buddies head up opening day. Suffice to say, we aren't allowed to go up until the 4th weekend this year or maybe not at all. I'm happy that we will still most likely be able to get up there but, ever since I had kids, my best friend and hunting partner replaced me with somebody who could drop everything at the drop of a hat when he wanted to go hunt. I can't exactly do that anymore with more priorities. Every year it gets worse so it sounds like I'll have to find a new spot to hunt birds. I've been lucky enough to hunt up there with him for 15 years and I can't thank him enough for that but I can't stand getting jerked around anymore. Thankfully I have a couple good deer hunting spots locally. Just no turkeys in those areas. Good luck to everyone getting out! Post some more pictures for those of us working over the next few weeks!



There are good pockets of birds around our area on public if you look hard enough, I've located birds in Berks, Lancaster, and Lebanon County all on public to hunt before work during the week. I killed both my PA birds on public in Lebanon county only 1/2 mile outside of Lancaster county last year. Heard birds everytime out, haven't gotten after them yet this year just slammed with work after a job change but when I scouted all the areas I normally frequent had birds


----------



## dougell

I would scan the article in game news but it's not in front of me.Here's another article though.
http://triblive.com/sports/outdoors/10372432-74/fanning-turkey-fan


----------



## dougell

Let's see if this works.I took a picture of the piece in game news.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Thanks, not sure I understand.. so if its sold as a "blind" but is not enclosed its illegal? does that make the mad max blind illegal?

Personally I hate the thing but just curious


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome morning....9 deer, 1 yote, 6 hens, 2 jakes, and one big tom....I could have made the 45 yard shot with no problem, but Ty couldn't get a bead on him because of differences in the terrain. It was very cool, we roosted him last night and he pitched directly out into the field with the rest of the bunch, the kids were stoked to see that...that yote chased them a little, but they settled down. Like Davy mentioned, got three gobbles from roost and that was it...glad we were watching them for a good hour before they worked away from us. Never did see them again...there is always tomorrow...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Sounds like a great morning Joe. Are you up in Potter?


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> Thanks, not sure I understand.. so if its sold as a "blind" but is not enclosed its illegal? does that make the mad max blind illegal?
> 
> Personally I hate the thing but just curious


Mad max blind is illegal.The blind needs to be totally enclosed.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Mad max blind is illegal.The blind needs to be totally enclosed.


What is the reasoning for that?? 

I think fanning or reaping is dangerous and could totally understand that being made illegal but non enclosed blinds what purpose does that law serve? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Sounds like a great morning Joe. Are you up in Potter?


Yes, we're up at camp in Potter...another great morning....20 deer, two owls, a bald eagle, uncountable hens, and 6 different Toms working through 9AM, unfortunately nothing presenting a shot. Boys all having a blast, nephew said one gobble was so close he thought his hat was going to fly off...pretty neat.

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

A bit "off topic" . . . but anyone in the SE part of the State (or anyone else interested for that matter), I'm trying to put together a drum fish charter (overnight) out of Cape May for May 19th and need 1-2 fisherman. Anyone interested? PM me ASAP if you are. Thanks!


----------



## davydtune

TauntoHawk said:


> What is the reasoning for that??
> 
> I think fanning or reaping is dangerous and could totally understand that being made illegal but non enclosed blinds what purpose does that law serve?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Safety. PA says has to totally enclose 360 degrees and over your head.


As far as that turkey umbrella blind thing, one would be nuts to use that unless they had solely permission on a property but even then I'd be afraid of getting shot.


----------



## davydtune

Managed to take a jake yesterday morning. They way season been going I wasn't passing plus I have another tag  Forgot my camera so no pic other than a crappy phone pic. Not a single gobble, come in completely silent.


----------



## davydtune

davydtune said:


> Heading here in a bit down to Tionesta. My dad I are going down. We don't get to hunt together a lot these days so this is awesome  Just to make things easy I'll be toting the 10 ga, same as the old man  Really want to go swap cards on the 3 cameras I put out a month ago, hopping for some pics of bears  Of course I'll throw my fishing gear in the truck for Saturday afternoon  Oh and when I was there a month ago I saw a lot of birds 3 being long beards


Had a great trip  No turkeys but getting some outdoor time with my pops is always great :wink: 

Did check all my cams and while there were no bears  I had a tons and tons of pics. I found a sweet little honey hole for deer. That one cam had pics every single day most with multiple deer. Even have a spike that still had half his rack at least up until the end of April. Have what looks like two different bachelor groups one of which I will be keeping my eyes on. Obviously can't tell right now for sure but the one group looks like they could be dandys especially for mountain bucks :wink: Also got lots of turkey pics and unfortunately had coyotes on every camera.


----------



## davydtune

some more


----------



## dougell

davydtune said:


> Managed to take a jake yesterday morning. They way season been going I wasn't passing plus I have another tag  Forgot my camera so no pic other than a crappy phone pic. Not a single gobble, come in completely silent.


No shame is shooting a jake Dave.Good job.


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> No shame is shooting a jake Dave.Good job.


Thanks! I'm happy with him for sure


----------



## vonfoust

12 more deer test positive for CWD. They have expanded the zone which is closest to me. I think in another few years my hunting area will be in a CWD zone. I have been hearing about CWD for at least 10 years, probably more like 20 and still don't know what to make of it. Anyone have any thoughts? Will it change anything about how you operate?


----------



## dougell

It's hard to form a real solid opinion with so many different theories about how serious it actually is and what to do about it.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Anybody else seeing antler growth yet? I just pulled a card this morning and have two bucks with 2-3 inches of growth on the bases so far.


Was at camp in Forest county last week turkey hunting and had 4 bucks walk within 20 yds.they all had a couple inches of growth


----------



## jim570

Saw 7 deer yesterday. The 4 bucks had 2-4''. Turkey hunting in northern Bradford Co. is the worst I have seen. Been out every morning except 1st Monday when it rained. Heard 1 far off shot 1st Saturday and none since. Very few gobbles. Stopped going out early. Been going out about 7:00 this week.


----------



## PAbigbear

Davy, how do you like those Easy cams? Looks like they take nice pics.


----------



## davydtune

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Was at camp in Forest county last week turkey hunting and had 4 bucks walk within 20 yds.they all had a couple inches of growth



Yep, I got a bunch on cam in the past month down at camp and that's all they have so far.


----------



## davydtune

PAbigbear said:


> Davy, how do you like those Easy cams? Looks like they take nice pics.


I love them. For the $ they can't be beat. Only bad with them is that there is just an on switch and that's it, no setting delays or multiple shots per trigger. They take a lot of pics and that can be a bit of a chore going through them all. Other than that they are great. They trigger a good long distance as well. I have some pics of deer 30 yards away :wink: For the $32 shipped right now on Ebay to boot


----------



## PAbigbear

davydtune said:


> I love them. For the $ they can't be beat. Only bad with them is that there is just an on switch and that's it, no setting delays or multiple shots per trigger. They take a lot of pics and that can be a bit of a chore going through them all. Other than that they are great. They trigger a good long distance as well. I have some pics of deer 30 yards away :wink: For the $32 shipped right now on Ebay to boot


Good to hear. I got a couple but haven't tested them yet. May have to pick a few more up.


----------



## davydtune

PAbigbear said:


> Good to hear. I got a couple but haven't tested them yet. May have to pick a few more up.


We have Jack Russells so I tested them in their fenced yard and was impressed. The cameras triggered even when those little speed demons were full speed running around :wink:


----------



## 138104

I have 2 of the Easy cams. They work well, but the focus Isn't the best.
View attachment 4274121


----------



## 138104

My favorite picture.

View attachment 4274209


----------



## davydtune

Lots of meat there, lol!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> My favorite picture.



Choot em!!!!


----------



## nicko

I've never really gotten into turkey hunting and I've never gotten the itch for it ike I do for deer. But I decided I'm heading up to Potter solo for two days at the end of May to give it a crack. That and I just need a break from work.

Not that hunting them sounds easier one way or the other but hunting out of a ground blind sounds like the way to go for concealing movement and getting a shot off vs run-and-gun.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nicko, I'm not familiar with your area in potter county, I hunt in the big woods of southern potter, Susquehannock forest. We do a lot of running and gunning. Ground blinds wouldn't be my first choice there. Take that into consideration. I have always loved deer hunting the most, but after some real close encounters with longbeards the past few years, I'm really enjoying chasing those birds! Goodluck to ya!


----------



## nicko

Yeah, the mobility of run-and-gun is far more appealing. I don't like the idea of hauling a blind and a chair in addition to either a bow or a gun. And just sitting is blind waiting for something to happen sounds kinda boring.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Yeah, the mobility of run-and-gun is far more appealing. I don't like the idea of hauling a blind and a chair in addition to either a bow or a gun. And just sitting is blind waiting for something to happen sounds kinda boring.


If you're taking a shotgun, run and gunning would be the better way to go. Everyone is different, you'll have to find out what you like. Some are constantly moving, other set up for 45 minutes and call, then move, then set up, then move, etc.. Doing so with a bow could be difficult. It's more of a pain to carry around the woods and definitely more likely to get snagged on brush than a shotgun. Plus, it is difficult to get full drawn on a turkey 20-30 yards away with no blind. Not saying it can't, or hasn't been done, it has, they just have really good eye sight. Could do both, setup in a blind first hour or two with a bow, back to vehicle, switch out weapons, then run and gun the rest of the day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> If you're taking a shotgun, run and gunning would be the better way to go. Everyone is different, you'll have to find out what you like. Some are constantly moving, other set up for 45 minutes and call, then move, then set up, then move, etc.. Doing so with a bow could be difficult. It's more of a pain to carry around the woods and definitely more likely to get snagged on brush than a shotgun. Plus, it is difficult to get full drawn on a turkey 20-30 yards away with no blind. Not saying it can't, or hasn't been done, it has, they just have really good eye sight. Could do both, setup in a blind first hour or two with a bow, back to vehicle, switch out weapons, then run and gun the rest of the day.


I agree...if you're taking your bow and you can muster the patience the SE corner of 7 acre field is well known for producing a few birds each season and to date, none have been taken there this season. Typically a late morning 9:30+ spot. You usually don't hear em there, they tend to come across quietly and for most, the vocal interaction between hunter and tom is the real draw of the spring woods.

If you plan to take the gun, you'll be able to cover a lot more ground.

I am trying to figure another trip up before the season is over. Let me know when you're thinking about heading up.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some interesting target practice this morning....









Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I agree...if you're taking your bow and you can muster the patience the SE corner of 7 acre field is well known for producing a few birds each season and to date, none have been taken there this season. Typically a late morning 9:30+ spot. You usually don't hear em there, they tend to come across quietly and for most, the vocal interaction between hunter and tom is the real draw of the spring woods.
> 
> If you plan to take the gun, you'll be able to cover a lot more ground.
> 
> I am trying to figure another trip up before the season is over. Let me know when you're thinking about heading up.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the tip Joe. I may try what KMiha suggested and take both the bow and the gun. I'm looking to head up there two Fridays from now about midday. I'll get there late afternoon and being able to get in a late afternoon/early evening hunt and maybe locate some birds for Saturday morning.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Some interesting target practice this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


LOL looks like the one is looking at it like "why does this thing have antlers"


----------



## nicko

For those of you who have taken turkeys with a bow, which type of broadheads do you prefer?


----------



## jacobh

Nick that blind U can leave up there if u and Joe know a good spot to put it and u guys can just hunt out of it for the season. Up to U I don't use it


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> For those of you who have taken turkeys with a bow, which type of broadheads do you prefer?


Two blade Rage....

Joe


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> For those of you who have taken turkeys with a bow, which type of broadheads do you prefer?


Out of the compound, Grim Reaper Xtra 1-3/4". Out of the recurve old Rothhaar Snuffers, 3-blade and I believe they are 1-5/16".


----------



## nicko

Joe, I know they were getting to chipping up all that slash timber from the cutting going on during the past year. I don't know if they got everything done but they were hauling all their machinery up when we were there during the 2nd week of the gun season for deer. I expect things to look a little different when I get there.

Thanks again for letting me borrow the blind Scott. When I get up there, it will be the tail end of the season so I will be bringing the blind back home. I wouldn't want to leave it up there.


----------



## nicko

Any issues with getting good penetration on turkeys with mechanical heads? I have always liked Grim Reaper Razortip 1 3/8" heads.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Any issues with getting good penetration on turkeys with mechanical heads? I have always liked Grim Reaper Razortip 1 3/8" heads.


Nope, I've passed through all but one :wink: I even blew through the bird I shot last Wednesday with the recurve and I'm only pulling 36 lbs at my draw but then again that's with a 3-blade COC head.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Any issues with getting good penetration on turkeys with mechanical heads? I have always liked Grim Reaper Razortip 1 3/8" heads.


I'm in NY hunting with those exact heads now. Tomorrow is the last day, if I get a shot I'll let you know how they do. 

And I don't think people have many problems with penetration on turkeys. This is my first time trying to get one with a bow, but from research it seems a lot of people like big cut mechanicals.


----------



## nicko

Getting my future hunting buddy out in the fields she'll be patrolling.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Getting my future hunting buddy out in the fields she'll be patrolling.


Good looking pup...

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Nice puppy Nick!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

My Son shot a nice bird early this morning. Exodus head said it only went a couple yards.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Nice!


----------



## KMiha

Congrats to your son Mathias. Nice bird.


----------



## nicko

Congrats to your son Matt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> My Son shot a nice bird early this morning. Exodus head said it only went a couple yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


NICE!!!!

Up at your place?

Joe


----------



## Mathias

No, it's a Buck's Co bird. 
My neighbors up there say thus far it's been horrible hunting due to weather. I hope to find out soon.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

This morning before work the birds were hammering, but went with the hens when they flew off the roost. Tomorrow morning I know where I should be. I think I'll head out here in a half our or so, since we can hunt all day now. If nothing else, it will give me an idea of where the birds will be in the morning.


----------



## nicko

I got an e-mail from the PGC with some news updates about CWD and turkey season. It said that 80% of the turkey harvest takes place in the hours before noon. Of the afternoon harvests, most take place between 4-8 pm.


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> No, it's a Buck's Co bird.
> My neighbors up there say thus far it's been horrible hunting due to weather. I hope to find out soon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I was hunting up in Cooperstown NY the last three days and it was horrible. Birds weren't talking, 30 degree weather the whole morning with 20-30 mile an hour winds. If your place is in north/NE part of the state, I feel their pain.


----------



## fap1800

Well...I finally finished my 2007 Rev'd Tribute build. Took me over a year. Lol!


----------



## King

Heading up to my buddies camp in Bradford County near Rome Township on Friday morning with my two oldest. Looking forward to getting out in the blind. The weather looks promising!


----------



## tyepsu

So last night after work I decided to head to the property where I had heard quite a few birds in the morning. There are 2 brothers that own the property. The one owns on one side of the road and the other on the opposite side. I have permission to turkey hunt both sides, but for deer only the one side. I decided to sit on the opposite side from where I had hunted in the morning figuring if nothing else I would just listen and know where the birds would be roosted this morning. Well I did not here a single turkey last night and across the road I could hear them running ATV's and people talking right up until dark. They were right where those birds had been roosted yesterday morning. I figured this morning would not be productive, but as I always say... can't kill them if you are not out there. I went out and as I suspected I heard nothing. I only hunted until 7AM, as I have to be to work between 8 and 9. Just a few minutes ago, I received an email from the landowner with these 2 pictures, saying... this was less than 30 minutes after you left this morning. These damn turkeys sure can be frustrating, but I do love hunting them. I am going to be back there in the morning.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Well...I finally finished my 2007 Rev'd Tribute build. Took me over a year. Lol!
> 
> View attachment 4290553


Fap, post some more pics of this bow. I'd love to see more of it.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Fap, post some more pics of this bow. I'd love to see more of it.


Here's two more, Nick. I posted a thread in the Bowtech brand forum here on AT as well.


----------



## nicko

Very nice. I'll check out the Bowtech forum thread. Is that predator winter camo?


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Very nice. I'll check out the Bowtech forum thread. Is that predator winter camo?


It is. Had Kolorfusion do it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

fap1800 said:


> Here's two more, Nick. I posted a thread in the Bowtech brand forum here on AT as well.


Sweet! Barnesdale limbs and a Bearfoot bent rod too!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I got an e-mail from the PGC with some news updates about CWD and turkey season. It said that 80% of the turkey harvest takes place in the hours before noon. Of the afternoon harvests, most take place between 4-8 pm.


Not the PAGC but I am running the turkey contest this year. Added a harvest data component....check out the last post....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3765537

Joe


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> I got an e-mail from the PGC with some news updates about CWD and turkey season. It said that 80% of the turkey harvest takes place in the hours before noon. Of the afternoon harvests, most take place between 4-8 pm.


i'm no turkey hunter but i thought you had to be out of the woods by noon?


----------



## Mathias

2nd 2 week's it's all day.
I've got one hammering away about 60 yards still roosted. Got here at 4:30 or so. Couple deer meandered by.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck Matt. I had same scenario Saturday morning...and when he flew down he never made another peep. Hope yours works out better!


----------



## Mathias

Two hens flew down, landed 75 or so out. He's still roosted.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Two hens flew down, landed 75 or so out. He's still roosted.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


CHOOT EM'

Joe


----------



## Mathias

The mature bird stayed in tree until 8:11, surprisingly. Other birds were Jake's and hens. I was hoping the aroma from my Tastykakes would bring em in...but they're gone :-(

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> The mature bird stayed in tree until 8:11, surprisingly. Other birds were Jake's and hens. I was hoping the aroma from my Tastykakes would bring em in...but they're gone :-(
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Lol! The aroma of Tastykakes would bring me in :hungry: Lol!


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> Sweet! Barnesdale limbs and a Bearfoot bent rod too!


Thanks. I went with 65# limbs. This is the first time using a Bearfoot. Heard good things about them so figured I'd give it a whirl.


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Lol! The aroma of Tastykakes would bring me in :hungry: Lol!


And now, the opening episode of season 2 of "PA Hunters Unscripted".

_Mathias is nestled in a ground blind with his bow at the ready hoping to call in an early morning gobbler. As he awaits sunrise, he breaks out his Tastykakes. Let's check in._

MATHIAS - "crinkle, crinkle tear". Mmmmm, I love these pies. Mmmmmm. Smack smack chew.....
DAVYDTUNE - "Hi there".
MATHIAS - "What the ......???? Who are you? Jesus you scared me!!"
DAVYDTUNE - "Got some Tastykakes there I see. Oooh, is that apple pie?"
MATHIAS - "Yes, it is apple pi.......wait a minute. Who are you?"
DAVYDTUNE - "Oh sorry. I should have introduced myself. I'm davydtune from Archerytalk. I post in the Pennsylvania thread sometimes."
MATHIAS - "OK, I got that part. But what are you doing here and how did you find me?"
DAVYDTUNE - "I was fast asleep at home in bed when I woke up and heard the sound of crinkling Tastykake cellophane."
MATHIAS - "And.........????"
DAVYDTUNE - "And I got in my car and ended up here next to your blind."
MATHIAS - "Are you from around here?"
DAVYDTUNE - "Nah, somewhere near Erie. You know, the big lake in PA? Say, have you had the Tastykake Dreamies? Man I love them. It's like a Twinkie that went to finishing school".
MATHIAS - "Hey!! Your truck is parked in the middle of the strut zone... and......YOU CRUSHED MY DECOY!!!"
DAVYDTUNE - "Sorry, Tastykakes make me a little *craaazy*, know what I mean?"
MATHIAS - "Yeah, I can see that. Look, you gotta go. The sun is coming up and I have a roosted gobbler about 100 yards away".
DAVYDTUNE - "But.....the Tastykakes."
MATHIAS - "Yeah. *MY* Tastykakes".
DAVYDTUNE - "So......you won't.....share?"
MATHIAS - "GET OUT OF HERE!!!!"
DAVYDTUNE - "Your caps lock is stuck".
MATHIAS - "GO!!!!!"


----------



## davydtune

Lol!


----------



## Mathias

Pecan Swirls Nick, and the packaging is brutal!
Came back for a nap....









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Oh yeah, cellophane wrapper and a thin plastic tray that the cakes go into. If anything, maybe that package makes so much noise that you get a shock-gobble in response.


----------



## dougell

That's why you only take fig neutons.


----------



## Mathias

^ a treestand favorite.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> That's why you only take fig neutons.


Are neutons radioactive?


----------



## BigLoo8

Anybody hunting in Chester County having any luck? Seems to be pretty dead since opening day.


----------



## primal-bow

Mathias said:


> 2nd 2 week's it's all day.
> I've got one hammering away about 60 yards still roosted. Got here at 4:30 or so. Couple deer meandered by.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


so the last 2weeks you can hunt all day?


----------



## KMiha

primal-bow said:


> so the last 2weeks you can hunt all day?


Yup


----------



## primal-bow

KMiha said:


> Yup


i think i'll be hunting turkeys next year now.

i only have weekend off to hunt. and also though be out of the woods be noon was a wast of time for me.


----------



## KMiha

This was posted on the mailbox in my development. 

Edit: sorry it's sideways.


----------



## jacobh

Meaning like Gratersford area?


----------



## nicko

KMiha said:


> This was posted on the mailbox in my development.
> 
> Edit: sorry it's sideways.


The "gaming" commission? Don't they handle lotteries, gambling, and wagering?


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Meaning like Gratersford area?


Yup. Bridge street runs from RT. 29 to Township Line road.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> The "gaming" commission? Don't they handle lotteries, gambling, and wagering?


LOL!! Good catch, didn't notice that.


----------



## jacobh

Wow that's about 1 minute from my moms LOL. Better get some game cams up


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Wow that's about 1 minute from my moms LOL. Better get some game cams up


Yeah. My development is right off that road. Hopefully they get him out of there by trash day Tuesday.


----------



## jacobh

Haha I hear that. U in Fox Heath?


----------



## KylePA

Right near my house as well. Seems lots of bears are on the move these days.


----------



## nicko

Anybody out for turkey today?


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Haha I hear that. U in Fox Heath?


Nah, all those townhouses on that road. 

And nope, no turkey hunting today for me.


----------



## nick060200

My 15-16 season has come to an end. Best I ever did. Looking forward to September. Found some nice areas to hunt this fall.


----------



## 138104

Congrats on a great season! Did you kill that turkey this morning?


----------



## nick060200

No last week


----------



## nicko

Congrats Nick. Very nice season.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Anybody out for turkey today?


Yes sir. Haven't missed a morning yet. Put a pile of miles on my boots and mountain bike this year. Tug out today. 21 3/8 pounds, 10" heard, 1 1/8" spurs.


----------



## fatsbucknut

PAbigbear said:


> Yes sir. Haven't missed a morning yet. Put a pile of miles on my boots and mountain bike this year. Tug out today. 21 3/8 pounds, 10" heard, 1 1/8" spurs.



Congrats, that's a big bird. He's got it all.


----------



## Mathias

Nice Tom Nick, congrats!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Thanks men!


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lcavok99

This isn't very hunting or bow hunting related but I caught this bass on the weekend with my buddy. Too bad we didn't have a tape measure or a scale. What's your guys thoughts on the weight? Just getting into bass fishing









Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

I never weighed a bass ironically. I always measure them he looks 20-21" 
What did you catch him on?


----------



## King

My two oldest and I had a great trip up to camp this past weekend. Made some wonderful memories as we always do. One of my hunting buddies who was up there with us ended up shooting a decent bird and my kids got a kick out of it. We weren't able to connect but the weekend was great regardless. Between the campfires, funny conversations in the blind, getting my car stuck on our way to cast some lines, seeing 3 mature toms 100 yards behind the farmhouse after we got back from driving "the block" looking for deer and turkeys, etc. etc., that's a trip none of us will ever forget.


----------



## nicko

Sounds like a great trip King. Making memories is what it's all about.


----------



## 138104

Lcavok99 said:


> This isn't very hunting or bow hunting related but I caught this bass on the weekend with my buddy. Too bad we didn't have a tape measure or a scale. What's your guys thoughts on the weight? Just getting into bass fishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


I am thinking 18", 3.5#. Very nice bass!


----------



## parker_hunter

Looks like a great time!


----------



## parker_hunter

Love your avatar King! 




King said:


> My two oldest and I had a great trip up to camp this past weekend. Made some wonderful memories as we always do. One of my hunting buddies who was up there with us ended up shooting a decent bird and my kids got a kick out of it. We weren't able to connect but the weekend was great regardless. Between the campfires, funny conversations in the blind, getting my car stuck on our way to cast some lines, seeing 3 mature toms 100 yards behind the farmhouse after we got back from driving "the block" looking for deer and turkeys, etc. etc., that's a trip none of us will ever forget.
> 
> View attachment 4315657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315665
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315673


----------



## fap1800

parker_hunter said:


> Love your avatar King!


Let's not go there. ukey:


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Let's not go there. ukey:


Being from PA and liking the Cowboys is like........ah forget it.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Being from PA and liking the Cowboys is like........ah forget it.


It's a big can to open, Nick!


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Being from PA and liking the Cowboys is like........ah forget it.


Seriously. I mean we've got the best of both worlds. Eagles have 'great offseasons' and Steelers have great seasons! No time for Cowboys fans!


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Seriously. I mean we've got the best of both worlds. Eagles have 'great offseasons' and Steelers have great seasons! No time for Cowboys fans!


Ha ha!!! Very true. If there was an offseason Superbowl, the Eagles would win it every year.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Seriously. I mean we've got the best of both worlds. Eagles have 'great offseasons' and Steelers have great seasons! No time for Cowboys fans!


I can't hate on "Stiller" fans. If I could have picked the franchise to root for it would definitely be them. Great owners. Fans travel. Oh...and the championships. Alas, I am and Eagles fan. One day...maybe before my time on this planet is up.


----------



## parker_hunter

Lol...Dallas is my team as well  However, I'm not from PA...import by way of a job 




fap1800 said:


> Let's not go there. ukey:


----------



## King

My dad grew up a Cowboys fan and that, obviously, got passed on to me and my siblings. I have no regrets either. :wink: But yeah, I'm a born and raised PA boy that likes the Cowboys. Chastise me if you wish, not that I care. :darkbeer:


----------



## davydtune

Go Pack!!!!!!


----------



## yetihunter1

How about those Patriots!! Got to love a winner!


----------



## River420Bottom

Haven't checked in for a while, busy with wedding plans for August, having a great spring so far, congrats to everyone else on theirs.


----------



## River420Bottom




----------



## nicko

Great pics Hoyt. Congrats!


----------



## Mathias

Not the biggest, but I had fun watching him come in and trash my Jake deke.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congratulations Matt.


----------



## vonfoust

Gotta love AT. Only place you can find a guy named 'Hoyt1021' shooting a Mathews! 

Nice pics!


----------



## River420Bottom

vonfoust said:


> Gotta love AT. Only place you can find a guy named 'Hoyt1021' shooting a Mathews!
> 
> Nice pics!


Thanks everyone! Yeah you won't catch me with a Hoyt.... Shows how long ago I joined, lol what I was thinking back then I have no idea. Congrats Mathias!


----------



## nicko

Shoving off for Potter tomorrow about noon for a couple partial days of turkey. Borrowing a ground blind from jacobh and some land intel from 12ringer so hoping it's the right combination for success.


----------



## 25ft-up

One of your toms took a ride with me back across the river yesterday. 10" beard, but skinny bird. Marinating him now for jerky.


----------



## cc122368

Not a bow kill but I took a 26 lbs tom yesterday evening at 50 yards with my new to me Rem 1187 turkey special hit him like a ton of bricks at 50 yards he dropped right there. I'll have to load a pic from my wife's computer mine won't let me load one for some reason.


----------



## nicko

Not sure if the heat has an effect on turkeys but it sure has it on me. Too hot and sticky for my liking hunting turkeys at this time of year. Maybe I will just stick to fishing in the spring.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Not sure if the heat has an effect on turkeys but it sure has it on me. Too hot and sticky for my liking hunting turkeys at this time of year. Maybe I will just stick to fishing in the spring.


Man...that sucks, was hoping to hear a better report. Long drive for a sauna in the woods. Hope you got around a little though. Can never learn too much about that place.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Joe, I pulled in there about 5 o'clock on Friday evening. By the time I got my stuff together to set the ground blind up it was 5:30pm. I walked out to the edge of the 7 acre field and As soon as I got there I saw something running and then a turkey took off and flew into the woods in the bottom. I saw no turkeys the rest of that evening and nothing this morning. I did see deer however that were interested in checking out the ground blind and walked all the way across the field to come over and look at it.

I heard some hen yelps this morning but I did not hear one gobble. It got to be very sticky and uncomfortable walking around. 

The simple fact I saw a turkey made this trip a success as I have never even seen one while I've been hunting them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad that part worked out...I know you probably feel a little like a blind man throwing at a dart board, but you'll learn the lay of that land before long. Glad you saw and heard some, too bad it wasn't a thunderous gobble...you'd a been hooked no matter how hot you were.

Just curious, did you run into anyone else over there? Usually like your own private paradise with the exception of he first few days of each season.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Glad that part worked out...I know you probably feel a little like a blind man throwing at a dart board, but you'll learn the lay of that land before long. Glad you saw and heard some, *too bad it wasn't a thunderous gobble...you'd a been hooked no matter how hot you were.*


Bolded statement is the truth. Those gobbles get your heart going fast.


----------



## 25ft-up

They had shut up on me when we had the cooler weather. Thursday was pretty warm at daybreak. I heard this one gobble just off the field as I crawled under the bushes. He got past me, through the hedgerow, and into another field. He did a lot of gobbling as he came back to my calls. He was still wet, and must have wanted to get to the field to dry off. Usually it's a couple hours after dawn before they show up in the fields. Might be good for you tomorrow, nicho, after the rain stops.

IMG_0835ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Glad that part worked out...I know you probably feel a little like a blind man throwing at a dart board, but you'll learn the lay of that land before long. Glad you saw and heard some, too bad it wasn't a thunderous gobble...you'd a been hooked no matter how hot you were.
> 
> Just curious, did you run into anyone else over there? Usually like your own private paradise with the exception of he first few days of each season.


I heard some ATVs but that was it. It does feel like I have that property all to myself most of the days I've been there.


----------



## cc122368

This is my bird killed Thurs in the evening it's getting a full mount.
View attachment 4332306
View attachment 4332314
View attachment 4332322


----------



## cc122368

This year has started off great not only my gobbler but the amount of game I have seen in the woods alone was amazing. I seen more deer in a short amount of time than I seen all last year, seen a real nice bear and a couple real pretty looking foxes that them little pest were most likely looking for turkey eggs wish I could have shot them and saved some turkeys.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I heard some ATVs but that was it. It does feel like I have that property all to myself most of the days I've been there.


It get more ATV action in the off season than hunting during the hunting seasons. Take a trip up for The Fourth and you'll run into caravans of 10-20 in a group. Hard to find that amount of available space with as many good trails.

Joe


----------



## davydtune

It was miserable in the woods Saturday, so hot and muggy then a gizzlion bugs to boot.


----------



## Mathias

Food plot in this weekend









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

End of the 2015-2016 season today. Time to start a new thread for 2016-2017. Let the bickering and fighting start anew.


----------



## 25ft-up

My son just called. He said he just passed a dead mountain lion on the side of west bound 84 near Milford. I asked if he took a pic for proof, but he said he couldn't pull over. Has anybody else here gone by there this morning? I'll take a ride out that way, but it's probably going to be gone by the time I get there.


----------



## jacobh

NAH that's impossible in Pa


----------



## vonfoust

25ft-up said:


> My son just called. He said he just passed a dead mountain lion on the side of west bound 84 near Milford. I asked if he took a pic for proof, but he said he couldn't pull over. Has anybody else here gone by there this morning? I'll take a ride out that way, but it's probably going to be gone by the time I get there.


This would have to make the news/newspaper/local blog etc right?


----------



## 25ft-up

I rode out to the Milford exit. Only saw the dead deer he told me about. I tried calling him to find out if the lion was before or after the exit, but he didn't return my call until I turned off and was going across the Milford bridge. He wasn't sure if it was before or after, but said it was between mile marker 46 and 45. I didn't know if that was before or after the exit. Now I see on google that the Milford exit is at mile 46, so it would have been just after it. My son lives only a few miles from the PA border, and has seen lions twice in the last few years at his house. His neighbors have also seen them. They are here, but I would like to have a pic of one as proof, dead or alive.


----------



## jacobh

My uncle swears they're in Greenlane but of course on AT I was told I was nuts. Therefore there are no Lions in Pa


----------



## King

Got my Halloween 2015 buck back this afternoon. Really happy with the work.


----------



## King

Not sure why it turned sideways on me.


----------



## King

Let's try from Photobucket.


----------



## jacobh

Looks great congrats


----------



## 138104

King said:


> Let's try from Photobucket.


Very nice! I see other mounts, but not the full turkey mount. Where do you have that displayed?


----------



## King

This picture was taken at the taxi's shop. The "turkey" mount is simply a fan mount now, unfortunately. The beard was the only thing salvageable after that hack job. It's a shame too. After scoring that tom, he would've been the #3 scoring archery bird in the state of PA according to those entered into the NWTF.


----------



## King

Here he is on the wall, temporarily. We will hopefully be in a new home in a couple of months.


----------



## nicko

Great looking mount King.


----------



## Mathias

Nice mount *King.*

*Nick*, where's the new thread?!?


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nice mount *King.*
> 
> *Nick*, where's the new thread?!?


Yeah, might be time to retire this one Matt. We definitely got a lot of life out of it.


----------



## Mathias

And a lot of laughs

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Its funny how many post get deleted on this thread !!!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Its funny how many post get deleted on this thread !!!


I'd like to see a special thread on here that contains nothing but deleted posts. It probably wouldn't make any sense but I bet it would be funny.

Gonna start a new 2016-2017 thread. Time to put 2015-2016 to bed. 

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## parker_hunter

yetihunter1 said:


> How about those Patriots!! Got to love a *Cheater*!


I agree! :wink:


----------



## WAH0918

Ok, so I'm bumping an 11 month old post, but this particular post had a picture in it that I'd like to ask a question about, since I was unsure last year. I understand the dates will be different this year, but looking at the picture below (2 pictures actually), when it says unsold round 1 then unsold round 2, these are for mail in applications correct? And if I'm understanding, for 5D I can send in up to 3 applications per envelope? So, if I wanted 5 doe tags for 5D, I can send in an envelope with 3 applications and another with 2. I would then not need to go to the court house for over the counter sales when it begins. Am I correct in my understanding, or am I misunderstanding? I wasn't sure last year, and thankfully ended up making it to the court house a day or 2 before they sold out, but would prefer to have tags in hand and not have to worry about selling out or having to make it to the court house.




12-Ringer said:


> Sorry for any confusion....this should help clear things up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


----------



## WAH0918

Apologies in advance if this bothers someone. Didn't read the last page until my post showed up. Didn't realize this thread was being put to bed. But, seeings as how I've bumped it, if someone could help with some clarification on my above questions, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Willie


----------



## MAXXIS31

MAXXIS31 said:


> Holy Crap you guys from PA sure post a lot!!! I gave up on trying to look through all of the pages to see if my buddy posted a picture of his buck he killed back at the end of Oct. I will just post them anyways just incase they aren't on here, i wont show his face incase he is wanted or something crazy like that. Sorry about the Mathews messing up the first picture
> 
> View attachment 3282625
> View attachment 3282641
> View attachment 3282665


Guys I’m trying to win my hunting buddy a fellow PA resident of yours a new bow. Go like the post to help him out if you don’t mind. He has no idea I entered him in! 

Thanks,
https://www.facebook.com/910769482323988/posts/2108058695928388/


----------

